# IOTA to the Moon II



## Parlakistan (22 Sep 2018)

Venimos de https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/criptomonedas/942648-iota-to-the-moon-441.html

Continuamos el hilo de IOTA aquí, ya que el anterior por su tamaño no deja de ser visualizado por Tapatalk. 

Empezamos con una curiosidad, simplemente es especulación y no se le debe de dar demasiada importancia, Dominik Schiener y Bosch se han puesto a seguir al mismo tiempo a Elon Musk en Twitter. 

It smells like TESLA : Iota


----------



## McMax (22 Sep 2018)

Pillo sitio


----------



## silverwindow (22 Sep 2018)

McMax dijo:


> Pillo sitio



Pillo sirio


----------



## easyridergs (22 Sep 2018)

Pillo sitio ¡¡¡¡¡

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Sep 2018)

Microhash, un estudiante de programación miembro de la comunidad IOTA, ha creado una especie de Qubic muy básico, que sirve de prueba de concepto a la espera del Qubic real, pero ya demuestra que la implementación de contratos inteligentes es posible. 

Este tipo de locuras de la comunidad es una de las cosas que más me gusta de IOTA, la posibilidad de quien quiera pueda crear cualquier cosa en el Tangle. 

First IOTA Smart Contract by Qubic Lite enables instant TOQEN Transfers via


----------



## Ricardo1980 (22 Sep 2018)

Pillo sitio


----------



## djun (22 Sep 2018)

I = Iota = 1
Ki = Kiota = 1.000
Mi = Miota = 1.000.000
Gi = Giota = 1.000.000.000

Encontré esta captura por internet. Aunque no esté actualizada puede ser orientativa.
Cuando Iota funcione el cielo es el límite, pero de momento tendremos que esperar.


----------



## Azkenchack (22 Sep 2018)

Esta segunda parte deberia haber emprezado asi:

"El que quiera hacerse rico, que compre.*

Esto no es publicidad, es un acto caritativo"




Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Sep 2018)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Esta segunda parte deberia haber emprezado asi:
> 
> "El que quiera hacerse rico, que compre.*
> 
> ...



Mítica frase... Pero prefiero no decir nada de precios y hablar de como se van desarrollando la tecnología y los acontecimientos, si los fundamentales acompañan al final llega el precio.

A propósito de esto, Román Semko jugando con nodos Rasperry :

Twitter


----------



## easyridergs (23 Sep 2018)

Os recomiendo en visionado del vídeo del abuelo donde repasa las tres reinas del mundo crypto. Sobre todo estad muy atentos a partir del minuto 32:42.

BITCOIN-ETHEREUM-IOTA State of the art. Cap 2 - YouTube

El abuelo no sabe cual va a ser la vencedora, o si serán las tres al mismo tiempo, pero hace varias reflexiones bastante esclarecedoras:

- Bitcoin está muy bien pero su momento ya pasó, problemas con la escalabilidad y sobre todo desproporcionado consumo de energia. Secuestrada por los mineros.
- Ethereum creando standards para lo que va a ser la ley 2.0 pero sino se implementan plasma, casper y demás historias no va a tener escalabilidad y va a seguir secuestrada por los mineros. Veremos que pasa.
- IOTA está todavía en pañales pero es la única que por su diseño intrínseco soluciona el problema de la escalabilidad, no queda a merced de los mineros porque no tiene. Es la única preparada desde su nacimiento para ser de uso masivo y que la tengamos hasta en la sopa. Y muy muy importante min 36:16 la única cryto invitada al Congreso Bancario Europeo es IOTA, por algo será, teniendo al Dominik de speaker junto a Mario Draghi, la Merkel y demás personajes de los que cortan el bacalao. Otro punto importantísimo en min 29:30, IOTA está a precio de chollo.

NANO, DASH, EOS, NEO, Hashgraph, etc, quedan definitivamente descartados por temas de o privacidad, falta de escalabilidad o directamente ser un timo, no necesariamente en este orden.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Sep 2018)

Ese abuelo no tiene ni idea ni de por dónde le sopla el aire.

IOTA es una estafa centralizada que ya lleva un año riéndose de cualquiera que entienda un poco sobre la tecnología con su "coordinador".

Ethereum tiene unos problemas de escalabilidad inmensos y ya muestra las flaquezas filosóficas de un proyecto maduro que llega a un callejón sin salida: ¿para qué crear un costosísimo ordenador descentralizado si los Estados nunca han tenido capacidad material de prohibir la ejecución de código en los ordenadores particulares?

La necesidad de Ethereum como ordenador descentralizado tendría sentido si los Estados hubieran tenido capacidad de prohibir la ejecución de código en equipos particulares. Pero esta capacidad de prohibir la ejecución de código nunca ha existido por lo que Ethereum es una solución (costosísima) en busca de un problema que no existe.

Pero Bitcoin sí que soluciona las enormes fricciones y la enorme censura que los Estados imponen a las transacciones económicas.

Por lo tanto, la única criptomoneda que tiene razón de ser, es Bitcoin


----------



## Ricardo1980 (23 Sep 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Ese abuelo no tiene ni idea ni de por dónde le sopla el aire.



Venia justamente a decir eso. 
Yo lo he visto hablar de grafos (trabajo con eso) y no tiene ni idea.


----------



## easyridergs (23 Sep 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Ese abuelo no tiene ni idea ni de por dónde le sopla el aire.
> 
> IOTA es una estafa centralizada que ya lleva un año riéndose de cualquiera que entienda un poco sobre la tecnología con su "coordinador".
> 
> ...



Jajaja, cada vez haces más el ridículo, sigue sigue que eres muy divertido.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Sep 2018)

Yo creo que el viejo no anda muy desencaminado, hace bien en no ser máximalista de nada, es una postura inteligente, el tiempo dirá.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Sep 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Yo creo que el viejo no anda muy desencaminado, hace bien en no ser máximalista de nada, es una postura inteligente, el tiempo dirá.



No. No es inteligente.

Inteligente sería decir que, afirmaciones extraordinarias, requieren pruebas extraordinarias. De manera que estafas como IOTA que aseguran solucionar el problema de consenso de los generales sin requerir de prueba de trabajo, nunca pueden ser tratadas con indulgencia hasta que aporten pruebas extraordinarias.

Eso sería lo inteligente.


----------



## easyridergs (23 Sep 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No. No es inteligente.
> 
> Inteligente sería decir que, afirmaciones extraordinarias, requieren pruebas extraordinarias. De manera que estafas como IOTA que aseguran solucionar el problema de consenso de los generales sin requerir de prueba de trabajo, nunca pueden ser tratadas con indulgencia hasta que aporten pruebas extraordinarias.
> 
> Eso sería lo inteligente.



Madre mía, el Bufón todavía anclado en el POW, pero chico no ves que haces el ridículo. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## barborico (23 Sep 2018)

Comprendo porque Bitcoin funciona. Hay una red de libre acceso y abandono en la que de manera descentralizada,mediante la quema de energía se crean puntos de certidumbre en intervalos periódicos que son los propios bloques, siendo recompensado el nodo "descubridor", el bloque es la prueba de trabajo en la que todos los nodos consensúan.

Comprendo porque Byteball funciona. Hay una red de libre acceso y abandono en la que 12 testigos con alta reputación crean puntos de certidumbre en intervalos periódicos añadiendo unidades con su firma al DAG, siendo recompensados por ello con una parte de las comisiones de transacción.

Comprendo porque IOTA funciona. Hay una red de libre acceso y abandono en la que un coordinador crea puntos de certidumbre en intervalos periódicos, concretamente cada minuto: Can someone explain milestones please? : Iota

Pero no comprendo como es posible que IOTA llegue a funcionar sin coordinador, ¿me lo puedes explicar?


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Sep 2018)

barborico dijo:


> Pero no comprendo como es posible que IOTA llegue a funcionar sin coordinador, ¿me lo puedes explicar?



Qubic: Quorum-based Computations - Powered by IOTA


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Sep 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Qubic: Quorum-based Computations - Powered by IOTA



O sea, humo.


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Sep 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> O sea, humo.



Bah, ni habrás leído una línea.


----------



## easyridergs (23 Sep 2018)

barborico dijo:


> Comprendo porque Bitcoin funciona. Hay una red de libre acceso y abandono en la que de manera descentralizada,mediante la quema de energía se crean puntos de certidumbre en intervalos periódicos que son los propios bloques, siendo recompensado el nodo "descubridor", el bloque es la prueba de trabajo en la que todos los nodos consensúan.
> 
> Comprendo porque Byteball funciona. Hay una red de libre acceso y abandono en la que 12 testigos con alta reputación crean puntos de certidumbre en intervalos periódicos añadiendo unidades con su firma al DAG, siendo recompensados por ello con una parte de las comisiones de transacción.
> 
> ...



IOTA ha estado funcionando sin coordinador en días concretos y funcionaba tan ricamente, por seguridad no puede quitarse de forma definitiva hasta que no crezca la red. No pretendo que lo entiendas, se que no puedes.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Sep 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Bah, ni habrás leído una línea.



Qubic Roadmap

There are no hard dates yet.

Our focus will be on getting a Proof of Concept (PoC) version out as soon as possible.*


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Sep 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Qubic Roadmap
> 
> There are no hard dates yet.
> 
> Our focus will be on getting a Proof of Concept (PoC) version out as soon as possible.*



Ya tienen prácticamente acabado el lenguaje, es cuestión de tiempo. 

No veo que sea ninguna quimera una computación distribuida basada en incentivos económicos, me parece una forma muy interesante de aumentar el hash y hacer de paso algo útil.


----------



## easyridergs (23 Sep 2018)

Un poco más para saber en que punto estamos en Qubic.

Qubic Shows Progress Along Its Updated Roadmap - Invest In Blockchain

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## silverwindow (23 Sep 2018)

Cuando los bitcoños vienen a trolear el hilo es que se estan haciendo bien las cosas.

No fallan.


----------



## barborico (23 Sep 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> IOTA ha estado funcionando sin coordinador en días concretos y funcionaba tan ricamente, por seguridad no puede quitarse de forma definitiva hasta que no crezca la red.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk



¿Podrías ampliar esa información? ¿Cuanto tiempo ha estado funcionando sin coordinador?

---------- Post added 23-sep-2018 at 18:28 ----------




Parlakistan dijo:


> Bah, ni habrás leído una línea.



Yo sí, y no se responde a mi pregunta: ¿Como puede IOTA funcionar sin coordinador?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Sep 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Cuando los bitcoños vienen a trolear el hilo es que se estan haciendo bien las cosas.
> 
> No fallan.



Te equivocas yo entro periódicamente a los hilos de las estafas manifiestas (fundamentalmente Maidsafe e IOTA) para ver si alguno de los foreros se ha caído ya del guindo.


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Sep 2018)

barborico dijo:


> ¿Podrías ampliar esa información? ¿Cuanto tiempo ha estado funcionando sin coordinador?
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-sep-2018 at 18:28 ----------
> 
> ...



Mediante incentivos económicos en computación distribuida, si quieres que por ejemplo un tercero te tercero te haga un trabajo que necesitas hacer, por ejemplo render izado de video, tienes que pagarle en IOTA. Ese tercero también tendrá que efectuar, aparte de esa tarea, un PoW, y al tratarse de máquinas más poderosas, un PoW más potente. 

Los qbits son unidades con las que se calcula la potencia de cómputo ofrecida y en función de ello, la recompensa. 

A una magnitud de uso decente pienso que esto va a tener un costo prohibitivo para posibles atacantes.


----------



## silverwindow (23 Sep 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Te equivocas yo entro periódicamente a los hilos de las estafas manifiestas (fundamentalmente Maidsafe e IOTA) para ver si alguno de los foreros se ha caído ya del guindo.



Que multinick,ya has pudiste sacar de binance tus iotas?cuantas compraste?


----------



## DEREC (23 Sep 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Mediante incentivos económicos en computación distribuida, si quieres que por ejemplo un tercero te tercero te haga un trabajo que necesitas hacer, por ejemplo render izado de video, tienes que pagarle en IOTA. Ese tercero también tendrá que efectuar, aparte de esa tarea, un PoW, y al tratarse de máquinas más poderosas, un PoW más potente.
> 
> Los qbits son unidades con las que se calcula la potencia de cómputo ofrecida y en función de ello, la recompensa.
> 
> A una magnitud de uso decente pienso que esto va a tener un costo prohibitivo para posibles atacantes.



¿Asi que el Q ese del que tanto se hablaba no era mas que computacion distribuida? Lo vendian como el no va mas, cuando ya habia unas cuantas alts que ya lo hacian (¿Qtum?)

Igual no visualizo bien el tema, pero el que venda poder de computo va a tener que hacer pow by the face. ¿Y que les impide irse a otra plataforma donde vendan su poder de calculo integro?

Por otra parte, ¿hay algo que haga iota que no pueda hacer bitcoin? .Es una pregunta seria, me gustaria saberlo.


----------



## easyridergs (23 Sep 2018)

barborico dijo:


> ¿Podrías ampliar esa información? ¿Cuanto tiempo ha estado funcionando sin coordinador?
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-sep-2018 at 18:28 ----------
> 
> ...



Al contrario que vosotros no contestáis cuando se os pregunta como Bitcoin va a solucionar el crecimiento de la cadena de bloques, como va a solucionar que el 81% del minado esté en manos del gobierno chino y el 52% en manos de una empresa china, como va a solucionar el consumo desmesurado de electricidad, bueno está claro no tenéis repuestas porque no las hay, yo si te voy a contestar.

IOTA funcionando en el pasado sin coordinador debido a labores de mantenimiento de este, las TPS eran exactamente las mismas que con el COO pero sí que afectaba a las CTPS ya que la mayoría de nodos van referenciados (IRI) al COO y al no estar en línea no se confirmaban las transacciones, sin embargo los nodos no referenciados al COO funcionaban perfectamente. En conclusión la red funciona con sus TPS normales pero bajando muchísimo las CTPS debido a lo que he explicado. Evidentemente sin COO la red en vulnerable a ataques ya que está pensada para que funcione de forma masiva y esto es lo que la hace invulnerable. Todo lo contrario a Bitcoin que está pensado para un uso minoritario y la seguridad la deja a cargo del POW de los mineros creando los problemas que ya conocemos. El tema está claro, anclarse en el pasado que representa Bitcoin o pasarse al futuro que representa IOTA.

El hecho de que los usuarios y validadores de IOTA Tangle sean uno, hace que la arquitectura de IOTA sea inherentemente descentralizada. El COO no hace falta más que para securizar la red hasta que esta sea lo suficientemente grande

Por favor barborico, contestame a las preguntas que te he hecho al inicio.

---------- Post added 23-sep-2018 at 20:23 ----------




DEREC dijo:


> ¿Asi que el Q ese del que tanto se hablaba no era mas que computacion distribuida? Lo vendian como el no va mas, cuando ya habia unas cuantas alts que ya lo hacian (¿Qtum?)
> 
> Igual no visualizo bien el tema, pero el que venda poder de computo va a tener que hacer pow by the face. ¿Y que les impide irse a otra plataforma donde vendan su poder de calculo integro?
> 
> Por otra parte, ¿hay algo que haga iota que no pueda hacer bitcoin? .Es una pregunta seria, me gustaria saberlo.



Sí, no lo has entendido, Qubic en esencia lo que va a hacer es conectar la red IOTA con el mundo real, algo que todavía ninguna blockchain lo ha podido hacer, y lo va a hacer aportando herramientas de consenso, contratos inteligentes, oráculos, computación descentralizada y alguna sorpresilla que durante el año que viene se va a presentar. Estad bien atentos y nos os quedéis fuera.


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Sep 2018)

DEREC dijo:


> Por otra parte, ¿hay algo que haga iota que no pueda hacer bitcoin? .Es una pregunta seria, me gustaria saberlo.



Crear una economia de máquina y un mercado de trasferencia de datos o un superordenador distribuido.

---------- Post added 23-sep-2018 at 22:41 ----------

Tweet de uno de los jefes de Bosh de iot. 

Twitter

Somehow I forgot a very old quote from Alan Kay 20.07.1980 which is true even more for #IoT "People who are really serious about software should make their own hardware."

Está cita estoy seguro que va por IOTA y su diseño de procesador ternario Jinn.


----------



## spala (23 Sep 2018)

DEREC dijo:


> Por otra parte, ¿hay algo que haga iota que no pueda hacer bitcoin? .Es una pregunta seria, me gustaria saberlo.



el envio de datos en la propia red, aunque no existiera o nadie usase el token de iota, la red seguiría teniendo valor intrínseco para la transmisión de datos.


----------



## barborico (24 Sep 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Al contrario que vosotros no contestáis cuando se os pregunta como Bitcoin va a solucionar el crecimiento de la cadena de bloques, como va a solucionar que el 81% del minado esté en manos del gobierno chino y el 52% en manos de una empresa china, como va a solucionar el consumo desmesurado de electricidad, bueno está claro no tenéis repuestas porque no las hay, yo si te voy a contestar.
> 
> IOTA funcionando en el pasado sin coordinador debido a labores de mantenimiento de este, las TPS eran exactamente las mismas que con el COO pero sí que afectaba a las CTPS ya que la mayoría de nodos van referenciados (IRI) al COO y al no estar en línea no se confirmaban las transacciones,



Ahá, sin coordinador no se confirman pues, ¿no?

A tus invenciones le faltan aliens.


----------



## easyridergs (24 Sep 2018)

barborico dijo:


> Ahá, sin coordinador no se confirman pues, ¿no?
> 
> A tus invenciones le faltan aliens.



Se nota que no sabes leer, y tanto que se confirman, se confirman perfectamente, si entendíeras lo que lees ya te habrías dado cuenta. Solo depende de si el nodo está referenciado al coordinador o no. Sino está referenciado se confirma. Entonces el COO está solo por seguridad hasta que la red crezca, nada más, sin la red funciona igualmente.

Por favor, responde a las preguntas que te he hecho antes, de lo contrario queda demostrado que eres un troll y de los malos.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## barborico (24 Sep 2018)

Perdona pero eres tú el que ha hecho la distinción entre TPS y CTPS. En bitcoin no existe tal "problema".

El día que no te inventes datos como que el 80% esta en manos del gobierno chino hablaré contigo de btc.


----------



## easyridergs (24 Sep 2018)

barborico dijo:


> Perdona pero eres tú el que ha hecho la distinción entre TPS y CTPS. En bitcoin no existe tal "problema".
> 
> El día que no te inventes datos como que el 80% esta en manos del gobierno chino hablaré contigo de btc.



Confirmado, troll de manual que no sabe nada de criptos, resulta que distinguir entre TPS y CTPS es un problema, madre mía, que ignorante, en Bitcoin también se confirman las transacciones, pero para que explicar más .... Invito a la gente que sigue el hilo se informe sobre lo que comentado sobre Bitcoin y verá que es cierto, China es un pais bajo una dictadura y este pais concentra el 81% del minado, no es una opinión, es una realidad a la cual la comunidad Bitcoin no puede hacer nada. El tema de Bitmain y el consumo de energía sí que son problemas, por dios. De todo lo demas que te he preguntado sobre Bitcoin tampoco contestas y no son opiniones, son problemas reales. Asúmelo Bitcoin en una blockchain que está diseñada para un uso a pequeña escala, IOTA está diseñada intrínsecamente para la descentralización y la escalabilidad infinita.

Que tristes son los Bitcoñeros cuando se quedan sin argumentos.



Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## barborico (24 Sep 2018)

En bitcoin el 100% de las transacciones se confirman. En IOTA podría ser que no, y entonces hay que hacer distinción entre TPS y CTPS.

En fin, te invitaría a que me iluminaras con tu sapiencia y conocimiento como es posible que funcione IOTA sin coordinador pero veo que no das para más.

Aún así puedes intentarlo y tal.


----------



## easyridergs (24 Sep 2018)

barborico dijo:


> En bitcoin el 100% de las transacciones se confirman. En IOTA podría ser que no, y entonces hay que hacer distinción entre TPS y CTPS.
> 
> En fin, te invitaría a que me iluminaras con tu sapiencia y conocimiento como es posible que funcione IOTA sin coordinador pero veo que no das para más.
> 
> Aún así puedes intentarlo y tal.



Jajaja, eso de que se confirman todas, es que de verdad creo que tienes retraso, claro que se confirman todas, como en todas las cryptos, antes o después. Cuéntanos que le pasaba a Bitcoín cuando a principios de año estábamos con el subidón en el mundo crypto y hacías una operación con Bitcoin, explícanos como tardaba hasta días en confirmar y con unas comisiones de los mineros brutales. IOTA carece de ese problema, alreves a más operaciones mejor va y más seguro es. El COO no es más que un tamiz referenciador de seguridad, no motor, totalmente prescindible, por eso es descentralizada en si misma, solo depende de sus usuarios. En su lugar los mineros, a parte de securizar la red, son motores externalizados de la cadena, sin ellos no funciona, constituyendo un elemento centralizador cuando la mayoría del hash lo tiene un pais que además en una dictadura. Bitcoin es una fuente de problemas que demagogos como tu sin argumentos solo contribuyen a hundirlo más. Estaría bien que la comunidad Bitcoin hiciera un ejercicio de autocrítica e intentaran a evolucionar su tecnología y dejará de aferrarse a un diseño creado por y para cyberpunks. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DEREC (24 Sep 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Al contrario que vosotros no contestáis cuando se os pregunta como Bitcoin va a solucionar el crecimiento de la cadena de bloques, como va a solucionar que el 81% del minado esté en manos del gobierno chino y el 52% en manos de una empresa china, como va a solucionar el consumo desmesurado de electricidad, bueno está claro no tenéis repuestas porque no las hay, yo si te voy a contestar.
> 
> IOTA funcionando en el pasado sin coordinador debido a labores de mantenimiento de este, las TPS eran exactamente las mismas que con el COO pero sí que afectaba a las CTPS ya que la mayoría de nodos van referenciados (IRI) al COO y al no estar en línea no se confirmaban las transacciones, sin embargo los nodos no referenciados al COO funcionaban perfectamente. En conclusión la red funciona con sus TPS normales pero bajando muchísimo las CTPS debido a lo que he explicado. Evidentemente sin COO la red en vulnerable a ataques ya que está pensada para que funcione de forma masiva y esto es lo que la hace invulnerable. Todo lo contrario a Bitcoin que está pensado para un uso minoritario y la seguridad la deja a cargo del POW de los mineros creando los problemas que ya conocemos. El tema está claro, anclarse en el pasado que representa Bitcoin o pasarse al futuro que representa IOTA.
> 
> ...




Esto que comentais se puede hacer en BTC sobre LN. Se crea una app que cobre por uso y ya esta. Luego puede ser computacion, contenidos digitales, streaming, o lo que quieras.... Y si me apuras no haria falta ni cripto para esto, se cobra por paypal y listo. Ya tienes a AWS que hace eso hoy en dia y no les hace falta ningun chip ternario.


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Sep 2018)

DEREC dijo:


> Esto que comentais se puede hacer en BTC sobre LN. Se crea una app que cobre por uso y ya esta. Luego puede ser computacion, contenidos digitales, streaming, o lo que quieras.... Y si me apuras no haria falta ni cripto para esto, se cobra por paypal y listo. Ya tienes a AWS que hace eso hoy en dia y no les hace falta ningun chip ternario.



Lightning no es escalable y tiene tarifas. No sirve para interconectar máquinas, si sirve para las personas. 

No creo que Amazon pudiera competir con una red libre y sin permisos donde cualquiera puede alquilar potencia de cómputo, ni creo que Amazon pueda ofrecer oráculos y contratos inteligentes, el eliminar intermediarios es muy importante. 

Lo mismo es cobrar por PayPal, Visa o quien quieras, hay que evitar intermediarios comisionistas.


----------



## DEREC (24 Sep 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Lightning no es escalable y tiene tarifas. No sirve para interconectar máquinas, si sirve para las personas.
> 
> No creo que Amazon pudiera competir con una red libre y sin permisos donde cualquiera puede alquilar potencia de cómputo, ni creo que Amazon pueda ofrecer oráculos y contratos inteligentes, el eliminar intermediarios es muy importante.
> 
> Lo mismo es cobrar por PayPal, Visa o quien quieras, hay que evitar intermediarios comisionistas.



Lo de que no es escalable de momento esta por ver, lo mismo que Iota. Y que yo sepa Iota tiene POW que es lo mismo que una fee ¿o es que las maquinas van a hacer transacciones gratis?.

En fin, ya veo que el que no se consuela es por que no quiere . El tiempo dara o quitara razones. 

---------- Post added 24-sep-2018 at 18:50 ----------




Parlakistan dijo:


> Lightning no es escalable y tiene tarifas. No sirve para interconectar máquinas, si sirve para las personas.
> 
> No creo que Amazon pudiera competir con una red libre y sin permisos donde cualquiera puede alquilar potencia de cómputo, ni creo que Amazon pueda ofrecer oráculos y contratos inteligentes, el eliminar intermediarios es muy importante.
> 
> Lo mismo es cobrar por PayPal, Visa o quien quieras, hay que evitar intermediarios comisionistas.



Lo de que no es escalable de momento esta por ver, lo mismo que Iota. Y que yo sepa Iota tiene POW que es lo mismo que una fee ¿o es que las maquinas van a hacer transacciones gratis?.

En fin, ya veo que el que no se consuela es por que no quiere . El tiempo dara o quitara razones.


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Sep 2018)

DEREC dijo:


> Lo de que no es escalable de momento esta por ver, lo mismo que Iota. Y que yo sepa Iota tiene POW que es lo mismo que una fee ¿o es que las maquinas van a hacer transacciones gratis?.



En IOTA para que te validen una transacción has antes de validar dos, es un PoW bastante ligero, técnicamente no hay fees. Por eso mismo ahora está protegida la red por el coordinador, es su desventaja actual. 

En IOTA he visto alcanzar spameando la red 300 tps, aunque baja la confirmación y no conviene en esta etapa llenar los discos duros de los nodos pequeños hasta que no estén disponibles las instantáneas automáticas. 

Aquí hay un artículo que habla con seriedad de LN y te dice las ventajas e inconvenientes :

Blockchain Scaling

Página principal
Hacker mediodía
CASAÚLTIMOBLOCKCHAINHOJA INFORMATIVADEVCRYPTOPRÓXIMOS INVITADOS DE PODCASTAIEMPLEOS DE TECNOLOGÍA
Ir al perfil de Katalyse.io
Katalyse.io
Encuentra talentos y recauda fondos para tus sueños
10 de agosto
Escalamiento de cadena de bloques - Lightning Network
Serie Básica de Blockchain (serie de 5 partes - PARTE 4)


A medida que aumentan los volúmenes de transacciones en Blockchains, el tiempo de ejecución se ralentiza significativamente, lo que resulta en una tarifa de transacción más alta. Por ejemplo, si alguien le envía algunos Bitcoins, le tomará varios minutos recibirlos, y aún tendrá que pagar grandes costos de transacción.

Con tales desafíos, surge la pregunta: ¿cómo Blockchain revolucionará el mundo? En consecuencia, cualquier gran idea que pueda venir a su rescate resolviendo esta no escalabilidad merece nuestra atención. Lightning Network es una de esas ideas revolucionarias.

Este informe ofrece una breve descripción de Lightning Network. Vamos a explorar qué es, cómo funciona, por qué es crucial, así como sus implicaciones para el futuro de Blockchain y las criptomonedas. Entonces, vamos a sumergirnos y explorar:

Lightning Network: ¿Qué es?

Imagen: rawpixel.com
Lightning Network es simplemente un protocolo que ayudará a acelerar y escalar el rendimiento de Blockchains. El diseño ofrece capacidades técnicas que faltan en la cadena de bloques original de Bitcoin. No obstante, también se puede implementar en cualquier otro Blockchain.

Para ponerlo en perspectiva, actualmente Bitcoin Blockchain solo puede facilitar hasta siete transacciones por segundo. Ahora compare esto con Visa, que puede procesar de 2,000 a 50,000 transacciones por segundo.

Como puede ver, aunque la implementación de Bitcoin Blockchain es muy segura, carece de la capacidad de facilitar una red de transacciones universal. La red Lightning está preparada para escalar el Blockchain de Bitcoin para procesar millones de transacciones por segundo. Además, reducirá los costos de transacción (fracción de centavo por cada transacción).

¿Cómo funciona el Protocolo Lightning?
Lightning Network cuenta con el respaldo de numerosos contratos inteligentes integrados en un sistema creado en el nivel superior de Bitcoin Blockchain. El protocolo permite velocidades de transacciones muy rápidas que van acompañadas de tarifas de transición muy bajas.

Para lograr esto, las dos partes que realizan una transacción siguen los siguientes procedimientos:

Configure una billetera con una función de varias firmas con cierta cantidad en BTC
Suba la dirección de la Monedero al Bitcoin Blockchain público. Esto va acompañado de un contrato inteligente que establece claramente qué cantidad de BTC pertenece a quién.
Una vez que se crea una instancia del canal de pago, se abre una vía para que las partes en él realicen transacciones ilimitadas entre ellos. Otra cosa importante que deberá tener en cuenta aquí es que la información en el conjunto de monedero no se actualiza en la cadena de bloques principal. Las transacciones ocurren fuera de la cadena.
Al finalizar cada transacción, ambas partes firman un saldo, y esto se refleja en el balance general. Entonces, en cualquier momento dado, la billetera multi-firma mostrará los saldos adeudados a cada parte. Un punto clave a tener en cuenta aquí de nuevo es que los saldos adeudados a cada parte permanecen sin cargar en el Blockchain principal.
En caso de una disputa o si el canal de pago se bloquea, las obligaciones contractuales terminan allí y las partes involucradas se pagan entre sí según los saldos reflejados como una acción en la billetera multi-firma.
¿El proceso pareció engorroso? Bueno, sería si se ejecutara manualmente. La buena noticia es que los contratos inteligentes se ejecutan automáticamente y casi sin esfuerzo bajo el protocolo de red Lightning. Por lo tanto, cuando el contrato caduca, todo el procedimiento anterior tiene lugar en segundo plano en un modo automatizado desencadenado por el contrato inteligente.

Lightning Network despliega canales de pago que son muy efectivos para permitir a los usuarios realizar transacciones en modo directo entre ellos. Esto se desvía del módulo habitual de Blockchain, donde las transacciones se transmiten a través de una red completa (Blockchain público).

Dado que dos partes se reúnen y realizan transacciones entre sí con confianza, y rastrean los pagos por su cuenta, se elimina la costosa y lenta función de minería. El protocolo de la red de iluminación también ofrece un canal en resoluciones de disputas. Si hay una disputa, la cifra final del balance se comparte entre las dos partes en función del contrato inteligente que subyace a la billetera de múltiples firmas.

Los profesionales de la red Lightning
Los pagos muy pequeños o micro son posibles y pagaderos en fracciones de minutos. Las proporciones de pago son pequeñas fracciones sin limitaciones hacia arriba; ofrece transacciones ilimitadas desde muy pequeñas a las más altas, bien aplicables en los negocios modernos.

Los contras de la red de iluminación
Incumplimiento iniciado por Peers: solo en caso de que una parte no coopere, la transacción queda anulada. El socio puede tener que esperar más allá de las líneas de tiempo habituales. Finalmente, el pago se redirige para su liquidación.
No hay ninguna disposición para facilitar a los beneficiarios sin conexión: los usuarios de la red tienen una forma de realizar pagos a terceros fuera de la red.
No ideal en casos de grandes pagos: el saldo en la billetera puede no ser suficiente para la liquidación de grandes cantidades de pagos. 

Con esos puntos negativos ya se demuestra que LN no sirve para una economía de máquina a gran escala, ojo, creo que es una Idea cojonuda para pagos personales.


----------



## easyridergs (24 Sep 2018)

Por si alguien no los ha visto y para cualquiera que tenga preguntas, os paso un par de vídeos con información básica pero interesante.

IOTA - Explicado en 2 minutos! - YouTube

Datos - Combustible del futuro - YouTube

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Sep 2018)

DEREC dijo:


> Y que yo sepa Iota tiene POW que es lo mismo que una fee ¿o es que las maquinas van a hacer transacciones gratis?.



Lo de IOTA no es una prueba de trabajo. Una prueba de trabajo, como su nombre indica es una prueba que cualquiera puede comprobar EN CUALQUIER MOMENTO.

Un nuevo nodo o uno que se reconecta a la red de IOTA no tiene forma de comprobar que las transacciones que ocurrieron en el pasado (y que justifican los balances de IOTA) se efectuaron mediante una prueba de trabajo.


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Sep 2018)

Vitalik Buterin respondiendo al juego - problema matemático de CFB.

Estaría bien ficharle para la fundación. 

Twitter

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Sep 2018)

Román Semko, uno de los mejores desarrolladores de la comunidad, sigue haciendo progresos con Raspberry.

Twitter

Bosh publicando en Twitter acerca de su Bosh XDK e IOTA. 

Twitter


----------



## R2volador (26 Sep 2018)

Pillo sitio !!!!


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Sep 2018)

Putting the Proof back in to Proof of Concept with IOTA - live from the bIOTAsphere @ Arup - YouTube

Una ínteresantisima prueba de concepto de la comunidad, en este caso de un empresario canadiense.

Un Tesla S se conecta al tangle y trasmite en tiempo real los datos sobre la conducción, si es agresiva o tranquila, o si ha estado bastante tiempo aparcado, gasto eléctrico, billetera en IOTA, etc. Da la posibilidad de premiar o penalizar a los buenos y malos conductores. 

Vamos, una maravilla que ya quisiera mutua madrileña o línea directa... 
Todos los datos se muestran en el display del Tesla S. 
Sobre el minuto 30 más o menos empieza lo más interesante. 

Por otro lado hoy han estado en un evento en Alemania con Fujitsu, Deutsche Bahn ( ferrocarriles) y Alibaba cloud, hablando entre varias cosas de impass, una solución biométrica en IOTA para la identificación personal. 

Today: Rolf Werner and Dom Schiener are presenting at e-shelter partnerforum! There is also a showcase from iampass at this event... : Iota


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Oct 2018)

Actualización del estado de Qubic

Qubic status update October 3rd 2018

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Oct 2018)

Por fin alguien que se ocupa de la comunicación :
Welcome Cara Harbor to the IOTA Foundation

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DEREC (4 Oct 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Una ínteresantisima prueba de concepto de la comunidad, en este caso de un empresario canadiense.
> 
> Un Tesla S se conecta al tangle y trasmite en tiempo real los datos sobre la conducción, si es agresiva o tranquila, o si ha estado bastante tiempo aparcado, gasto eléctrico, billetera en IOTA, etc. Da la posibilidad de premiar o penalizar a los buenos y malos conductores.
> 
> ...




Por favor, no seais vendehumos. Eso que comentas se llama GPS y ya lo usan las aseguradoras hace tiempo....

Seguros YCAR MAPFRE


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Oct 2018)

DEREC dijo:


> Por favor, no seais vendehumos. Eso que comentas se llama GPS y ya lo usan las aseguradoras hace tiempo....
> 
> Seguros YCAR MAPFRE



Pero no es lo mismo guardar la integridad de los datos de forma inmodificable en el enredo que usar una plataforma de terceros, no es comparable en absoluto...


----------



## DEREC (4 Oct 2018)

No veo que va a mover a las aseguradoras a usar Iota. Ellas tienen su GPS que les proporciona los datos que necesitan. Explicamelo por que no lo veo.


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Oct 2018)

DEREC dijo:


> No veo que va a mover a las aseguradoras a usar Iota. Ellas tienen su GPS que les proporciona los datos que necesitan. Explicamelo por que no lo veo.



No es lo mismo para un cliente creerse lo que te cuente la aseguradora a través de su app que a través del Tangle, donde sabes que la aseguradora no te está engañando porque no puede falsear nada y puedes comprobarlo por ti mismo. Para ambos es beneficioso, así que no veo porque no iban a usarlo, siendo además de uso libre. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## easyridergs (5 Oct 2018)

No se si ya se ha comentado aquí, de todas formas os pongo un enlace de como la Universidad de Aachen, una de las más punteras en Alemania en ingeniería industrial, esta investigando los usos reales de IOTA en el sector industrial. Os copio y pego en Googliano las partes más relevantes del artículo, casi todo. El artículo original está al final.

El enfoque se centra en las interacciones máquina a máquina (m2m) mediante la creación de prueba de conceptos (PoC) para la Industria 4.0 emergente.
La visión es habilitar las "fábricas inteligentes", que son enormes sistemas descentralizados de máquinas independientes que cooperan entre sí en una "economía de fabricación".

IOTA, como un protocolo liviano, sin costo, sin permiso, distribuido y escalable para el IoT, encaja perfectamente en la imagen completa.*Es capaz de la adquisición segura de datos y el arrendamiento en tiempo real de servicios de máquinas en Internet of Production (IoP).*Otras capas en la parte superior del Tangle son útiles para exactamente estos propósitos:

MAM: mensajería autenticada enmascarada:**un método que permite la publicación de datos en Tangle de forma cifrada

Canales de Flash:**flujos de micropagos casi instantáneos para pagos en tiempo real como*pago por segundo

Data Marketplace*: un mercado descentralizado que permite a las máquinas comprar y vender datos.

La máquina de producción posee un canal MAM.*Publica los conjuntos de datos de los componentes producidos en este canal.

POC: DIGITAL TWINS EN PRODUCCIÓN

Los productos de procesos industriales no suelen ser idénticos.*En cambio, muestran propiedades ligeramente diferentes debido a las incertidumbres de producción y las fluctuaciones en el material.*Con su primer PoC, el IILA almacena las propiedades individuales (el*gemelo digital*) de cada componente en el Tangle.*Una GUI web puede acceder a los datos para una inspección adicional.*Más importante aún, esto permite que otras máquinas involucradas en la cadena de suministro utilicen estos datos, planifiquen con anticipación los futuros pasos de producción y, en última instancia, sean más eficientes.

EJECUCIÓN

Para ello, la máquina de producción posee un canal MAM.*Publica los conjuntos de datos de los componentes producidos en este canal.*Específicamente, para este PoC, se miden las fuerzas físicas que actúan sobre el material durante el corte fino (un proceso de corte de metal para la producción en masa).*En un segundo paso, el software extrae características de componentes útiles, como la fuerza máxima.*Los conjuntos de datos luego se mueven a una cola que los publica en Tangle.*Una vez publicados, los datos pueden finalmente ser leídos por el cliente directamente desde Tangle y almacenados permanentemente en una base de datos local.*DynamoDB fue utilizado para la implementación de la base de datos.

ESCALABILIDAD

El tiempo requerido para realizar la prueba de trabajo (PoW) podría convertirse en un factor limitante que obstruya la cola, por lo que IILA decidió subcontratar el PoW a un servidor remoto.*Pudieron alcanzar 10 TPS durante este PoC, aunque el sistema debería escalar aún más (debido a la implementación del PoW a través de AWS Lambda).

INTERFAZ DE USUARIO

La interfaz gráfica de usuario de front-end garantiza la integridad de los datos al validar la firma del conjunto de datos en la base de datos local.*Esta firma debe coincidir con la firma publicada en Tangle.*Sin embargo, la validación no se realiza automáticamente, ya que requiere demasiado tiempo.*En su lugar, el usuario puede inicializarlo a pedido presionando un botón.*Además, la GUI permite filtrar componentes según ciertos criterios y puede visualizar el origen de la producción en un mapa mundial global.

PROSPECTOS

Desafortunadamente, los datos del componente pueden exceder los tamaños prácticos para el almacenamiento completo en Tangle.*Como solución, se podría establecer una conexión de m2m directa a un servidor de datos externo que almacene todo el conjunto de datos.*Esto sucedería a cambio de una tarifa de servicio para compensar el costo de mantener dicho servidor.*Una vez más, se implementó la verificación para garantizar la integridad de los datos: las firmas en el servidor deben coincidir con las de temper a prueba almacenadas en el Tangle.
Además, en una versión futura, el conjunto de datos contendrá datos más complejos, como la disipación de calor (medida a través del análisis de elementos finitos) durante la producción.*Esto ciertamente requerirá la tercerización del servidor de datos antes mencionado simplemente debido a su extenso tamaño.*Con la integración planificada de micropagos, los escenarios iniciales que simulan los de una economía real de m2m son factibles, es decir, servicios de pago por producción y servicios de terceros pagados (consulte el ejemplo del servidor de datos).

COMENTARIOS DE LA COMUNIDAD

Después de preguntar por la discordia, recibí impresiones demasiado positivas de miembros de la comunidad:

Echa un vistazo a sus informes de estado.*El proyecto no solo es realmente genial, sino que sus informes también son una buena lectura.

Una de las mejores universidades de Alemania que trabajan en casos de uso de IOTA subraya el potencial de la tecnología.*Y, obviamente, es un "indicio" de que IOTA no es una estafa.*Sin embargo, me gustó mucho este artículo, comprensible incluso si no eres un súper técnico:**Manufacturing Economy

Quiero visitar el laboratorio de Aachen, mis padres viven a 40 km.*(Sternn)

Enlace original.

The Industrial IOTA Lab Aachen - Hello IOTA

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Esflinter (5 Oct 2018)

Hombre to the moon to the moon no se yo, por ahora mas bien to the hell. -90% ath


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Oct 2018)

Diselo a los que compraron a 40 satoshis kamarada.


Esflinter dijo:


> Hombre to the moon to the moon no se yo, por ahora mas bien to the hell. -90% ath



Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## easyridergs (8 Oct 2018)

Vídeo donde se explica que es el dispositivo wireless multisensor de IOT XDK110 desarrollado por BOSCH con implementación MAM. El dispositivo queda preparado para conectarse al Tangle de IOTA y así subir los datos que vaya recopilando. Subtítulos en castellano.

What is XDK2MAM? (Subtitles) - YouTube



Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Oct 2018)

Los de CarVertical dicen que tienen algo gordo en iot, parece que han estado trabajando con IOTA en algo, según se trasmite en el tweet.

Twitter

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DEREC (8 Oct 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Los de CarVertical dicen que tienen algo gordo en iot, parece que han estado trabajando con IOTA en algo, según se trasmite en el tweet.
> 
> Twitter
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 5 mediante Tapatalk



Me ha hecho gracia este comentario:

"I was really hoping that this bear market would rekt the incompetent communication teams that kept making announcement of announcement.... gues the dump is not bad enough yet"

Cosas como estas son las que me hicieron huir de Iota. Quiza haya algo detras, no se, pero da la impresion de les interesa mas ir calentado la cotizacon con anuncios de anuncios... Parece que siguen igual


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Oct 2018)

DEREC dijo:


> Me ha hecho gracia este comentario:
> 
> "I was really hoping that this bear market would rekt the incompetent communication teams that kept making announcement of announcement.... gues the dump is not bad enough yet"
> 
> Cosas como estas son las que me hicieron huir de Iota. Quiza haya algo detras, no se, pero da la impresion de les interesa mas ir calentado la cotizacon con anuncios de anuncios... Parece que siguen igual



El tweet y el comentario del tweet son de CarVertical, no de IOTA. A ver si comprendemos mejor las noticias antes de esparcir fud.


----------



## easyridergs (8 Oct 2018)

Página 34 del documento adjunto, tanto humo no parece. Creo que hay que empezar a asumir que esto va a ser cosa de tres, cada uno en su parcela.Tapatalk Cloud - Downlaoad File world_trade_report18_e_under_embargo.pdf

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DEREC (8 Oct 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> El tweet y el comentario del tweet son de CarVertical, no de IOTA. A ver si comprendemos mejor las noticias antes de esparcir fud.



No es ningun FUD. No le dieron vueltas ni nada al Q de los cojones, que si Q pa qui, que si Q pa alli, que si ya esta llegando Q.... menudo bluff luego.


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Oct 2018)

DEREC dijo:


> No es ningun FUD. No le dieron vueltas ni nada al Q de los cojones, que si Q pa qui, que si Q pa alli, que si ya esta llegando Q.... menudo bluff luego.



Son desarrollos y lo que se está desarrollando es muy interesante, pero es cierto que aún no está, pero no os preocupéis, estará al igual que está ya Trinity y al igual que el funcionamiento cada vez mejor de la red.

El que quiera pensar que no estará, pues bien, que no le meta un duro, ahora, cuando este Qubic plenamente operativo y tal vez cueste 20 dólares, tal vez no sea ya tan buen momento de invertir. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Boarding_87 (9 Oct 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Son desarrollos y lo que se está desarrollando es muy interesante, pero es cierto que aún no está, pero no os preocupéis, estará al igual que está ya Trinity y al igual que el funcionamiento cada vez mejor de la red.
> 
> El que quiera pensar que no estará, pues bien, que no le meta un duro, ahora, cuando este Qubic plenamente operativo y tal vez cueste 20 dólares, tal vez no sea ya tan buen momento de invertir.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 5 mediante Tapatalk



Sueños húmedos tendría si llegase a esa cifra.


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Oct 2018)

Huawei se asocia con Bosch para impulsar el desarrollo del iot en China. Quieren impulsar el estándar del iot de código abierto, gestión de flotas de Vehículos... ¿Os suena? 

Por cierto, Huawei ha invitado a Dominik a conferencias y ellos mismos en algún evento ya han mencionado a IOTA. No son partner oficial, pero hay buenas relaciones. 

Twitter

En el tema de desarrollo, hoy ha salido una nueva versión del IRI, veremos en unos días, cuando vayan actualizando los nodos, si va la red más fina. Lo cierto es que parece que trae muchas mejoras.

Configuration improvements in IRI 1.5.5


----------



## elCañonero (13 Oct 2018)

Creo que tenéis un lio en la cabeza muy gordo al asociar IOTA con Iot. Esto último significa internet of things, e decir, es el nombre que se le da al fenómeno de que cualquier tipo de aparato esté conectado a internet; por lo que no entiendo que cojones hacéis relacionando IOTA con Bosch ya hay que ser paletarro..


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Oct 2018)

Mamelo dijo:


> Creo que tenéis un lio en la cabeza muy gordo al asociar IOTA con Iot. Esto último significa internet of things, e decir, es el nombre que se le da al fenómeno de que cualquier tipo de aparato esté conectado a internet; por lo que no entiendo que cojones hacéis relacionando IOTA con Bosch ya hay que ser paletarro..



Tu si que eres paletarro y bocas, se ve que no has leído estos hilos e ignoras que IOTA tiene una asociación con Bosh.

Electronics giant Bosch invests in the IOTA cryptocurrency

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Oct 2018)

Demostración de caso de uso de identificación en el Tangle. 


Twitter

Y a propósito de la identificación biométrica, la fundación acaba de publicar un importante anuncio :

IOTA


----------



## easyridergs (19 Oct 2018)

Proyecto en el que se utiliza un sensor en el cubo de la basura para medir el estado de llenado del mismo. El sensor enviará los datos al Tangle de IOTA para así optimizar al máximo la recogida de la basura, además se evita la picaresca entre empresas de recogida y cliente final.

IOT Waste Management - Real Time Fill Level Sensor

En usos como este será crucial la implementación de Abra Qubic, que recordemos podrá funcionar en dispositivos ternarios. Estos dispositivos ternarios van a conseguir alrededor de un 40% de reducción en consumo de energía, muy importante en casos como este donde el sensor IOT funcionará con batería.


----------



## ninfireblade (19 Oct 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Proyecto en el que se utiliza un sensor en el cubo de la basura para medir el estado de llenado del mismo. El sensor enviará los datos al Tangle de IOTA para así optimizar al máximo la recogida de la basura, además se evita la picaresca entre empresas de recogida y cliente final.
> 
> IOT Waste Management - Real Time Fill Level Sensor
> 
> En usos como este será crucial la implementación de Abra Qubic, que recordemos podrá funcionar en dispositivos ternarios. Estos dispositivos ternarios van a conseguir alrededor de un 40% de reducción en consumo de energía, muy importante en casos como este donde el sensor IOT funcionará con batería.





Perfecto, IOTA y cubo de basura. Dos conceptos que no pueden ir separados.


----------



## easyridergs (19 Oct 2018)

Otra aplicación que sigue desarrollándose es CARIOTA.

carIOTA*es una aplicación que le permite conectarse a los datos de su automóvil y visualizarlos con la tecnología IOTA / Tangle.*En realidad, los datos del vehículo son recuperados por el*puerto*OBD-IIbasado en el protocolo CAN Bus y los flujos de datos cifrados son enviados y accedidos por la*mensajería autenticada enmascarada(MAM) de*IOTA,*que proporciona comunicación segura y gestión confiable de acceso a datos en el mundo de*Internet de las cosas (IoT)*.

CarIOTA es un ejemplo más del concepto DigitalTwins. El gemelo digital se refiere a una réplica digital de activos físicos, procesos, personas, lugares, sistemas y dispositivos que se pueden usar para varios propósitos. IOTA es perfecto para este propósito por la capacidad de enviar mensajería cifrada al Tangle sin ningún tipo de coste ni limitación en número, con la ventaja de que esa información es solo propiedad del generador de la misma, pudiendo éste comercializarla en caso de que le interese. Así, la información se convierte en un activo propiedad del que la genera y no de terceros, por ejemplo como ahora pasa con Google.

Os dejo el enlace para la información completa. Aquí se explica que se encuentra en su versión II
carIOTA II


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Oct 2018)

El monedero Trinity está propuesto en la fundación Eclipse para ser incluido como una pieza de código abierto a partir de la cual se puedan desarrollar otras billeteras o servicios basado en las normas de la fundación Eclipse. 

https://projects.eclipse.org/proposals/eclipse-iota-trinity

Esto simplemente hará más sencillo de desarrollar productos basados en Trinity, ya que les darán el trabajo hecho.


----------



## Thundercat (25 Oct 2018)

IOTA Community Proposes Initial Service Offerings As An Alternative To Initial Coin Offerings  | Smartereum

Estos quieren inflar el precio de su moneda a toda costa con ICOs, aunque sea perjudicial para la inversión y el proyecto de negocio como en Ethereum. A mi ya me va bien.


----------



## easyridergs (25 Oct 2018)

Thundercat dijo:


> IOTA Community Proposes Initial Service Offerings As An Alternative To Initial Coin Offerings* | Smartereum
> 
> Estos quieren inflar el precio de su moneda a toda costa con ICOs, aunque sea perjudicial para la inversión y el proyecto de negocio como en Ethereum. A mi ya me va bien.



Leetelo bien porque ni mucho menos es como una ICO.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Thundercat (25 Oct 2018)

Aun así creo que el efecto en el precio de IOTA sería el mismo que en Ethereum. Los inversores compran MIOTAS (lo que hace que el precio suba), luego los invierten en una ISO. Los dueños de la ISO, para financiarse, venden sus token IOTA haciendo que el precio baje. No se qué opináis vosotros, pero yo lo veo así. Lo bueno que conseguiría es que no se emitiesen nuevas scam coins.


----------



## easyridergs (26 Oct 2018)

Thundercat dijo:


> Aun así creo que el efecto en el precio de IOTA sería el mismo que en Ethereum. Los inversores compran MIOTAS (lo que hace que el precio suba), luego los invierten en una ISO. Los dueños de la ISO, para financiarse, venden sus token IOTA haciendo que el precio baje. No se qué opináis vosotros, pero yo lo veo así. Lo bueno que conseguiría es que no se emitiesen nuevas scam coins.



Tampoco creo que afecte tanto porque aquí la inversión te da derecho a las primeras remesas del producto, no compras un token para especular. Además te deberán dar una compensación en Miotas si el producto no se realiza. No deja de ser un Kickstarter a base de Iotas, por eso no creo que tenga tanto impacto en la cotización.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Oct 2018)

Volkswagen ha presentado una patente que permite la comunicación entre vehículos basada en un "free distributed ledger"

Uno de los inventores de la patente es Klaus Shaaf, que llegó del grupo Volkswagen a la fundación. 

Welcome Klaus Schaaf to the IOTA Foundation


Volkswagen AG Patent Application USPTO 20180191665.pdf - Google Drive

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## spala (31 Oct 2018)

quiero equivocarme, pero vengo a decir que tras defender mucho a IOTA y ser a dia de hoy mi unica inversión crypto,
empiezo a tener dudas respecto a la viabilidad real del proyecto,
pese a q tenga varias corporaciones detrás.

Es muy posible que iota se vea pumpeada en el proximo bullrun, ya que al fin y al cabo todas las criptos siguen a bitcoin por ahora, y por eso aguanto,
pero eso no significa que vaya a tener exito total en cuanto a ser el estandar para el IOT

prometieron entre 100 y 1000 ctps para fin de año y eso está lejos de la realidad con el coordinador.

si nos remontamos a entrevistas antiguas veremos que el coordinador se esperaba tenerlo desactivado desde hace ya 2 años,
y no pinta q se vaya a desactivar ni en el corto ni en el medio plazo,
es más, primero pasarán por descentralizar el coordinador,
que manda cojones que la red deje de funcionar por culpa de un solo nodo, al final termina siendo a dia de hoy la red más centralizada que hay,

siguen sin haber nodos swarm, explicaciones sobre el futuro economic clustering, etc...

está todo anclado a la esperanza y expectativa, 

que escala el DAG escala mejor que blockchain? seguro, pero de ahí a que consigan ese dominio masificado del estandar IOT, parece cada vez una idea menos realista y factible.

veremos como se sigue desarrollando, pero mi estómago me dice que hay demasiados parches uno encima de otro,


----------



## Parlakistan (31 Oct 2018)

spala dijo:


> quiero equivocarme, pero vengo a decir que tras defender mucho a IOTA y ser a dia de hoy mi unica inversión crypto,
> empiezo a tener dudas respecto a la viabilidad real del proyecto,
> pese a q tenga varias corporaciones detrás.
> 
> ...



A Dominik le preguntaron hace nada por los tps, ha dicho que aún quedan dos meses para que acabe el año... 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## spala (31 Oct 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> A Dominik le preguntaron hace nada por los tps, ha dicho que aún quedan dos meses para que acabe el año...
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 5 mediante Tapatalk



si, En eso me apoyo ahora mismo, veremos como se desarrolla el tema.


----------



## Parlakistan (31 Oct 2018)

spala dijo:


> si, En eso me apoyo ahora mismo, veremos como se desarrolla el tema.



Bueno, veremos si cumple su palabra, se le ha visto muy seguro respecto a eso.

De todos modos, el enredo está marcando 14 tps ahora mismo, con un alto grado de confirmación.

Hace pocos meses no iba ni 3/4 partes lo fino que va ahora. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Nov 2018)

Por fin ha salido la integración en ledger:

Twitter

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## itaka (2 Nov 2018)

por fin.
aunque en la web de ledger no veo que aparezca, supongo que se actualizará en uno días.


respondiendo a otro forero, iota si creo que va para largo, pero por el camino tendrá que pegar subidas majas.


tb creo que btc puede modificarse y adquirir la mayoría de las cualidades que tienen otras criptos, pero la de iota, no creo. Eso es una ventaja. A ver si para final de año hay un poco de rally alcista.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Nov 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Por fin ha salido la integración en ledger:
> 
> Twitter
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 5 mediante Tapatalk



¿ Que me estas container, que Ledger ya lo ha incorporado al Nano S ?...corro a por un USB Ledger...pooooor fiiiin...


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Nov 2018)

Accessec, una empresa de software alemana, anuncia que está trabajando en una wallet IOTA para una marca alemana de automóviles de lujo.

Twitter

¿Mercedes? ¿BMW? 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Nov 2018)

Ya ha salido lo que anunciaba CarVertical:

Autonomous future: carVertical is bringing IoT benefits to everyday life

Se trata de un sistema en el que agregando una pieza de hardware al coche se puede, entre otras cosas, pagar automaticamente un estacionamiento y simplemente en función del tiempo en el que se permanezca.

Todo funciona bajo el tangle de IOTA y se puede pagar con la ficha de carvertical erc 20 o con tokens IOTA.

Supongo que esto último es fruto de un acuerdo con la fundación, ya que la fundación sólo colabora con quien va a usar su token en casos de uso económicos. 

Y CarVertical si quiere un producto que funcione en iot, tiene que usar la columna vertebral del Internet de las cosas, IOTA. 
Esto último dicho por ellos mismos.


----------



## san_miguel (8 Nov 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Ya ha salido lo que anunciaba CarVertical:
> 
> Autonomous future: carVertical is bringing IoT benefits to everyday life
> 
> ...




Parla compañero no se que he tocado del discord y no puedo volver a entrar, me puedes poner el enlace del servidor?

Gracias.


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Nov 2018)

Discord

Ahí tienes compi.


----------



## easyridergs (8 Nov 2018)

Sobran mis palabras cuando la presentación la acaba de hacer a día de hoy un jefazo de Fujitsu.



Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vpsn (9 Nov 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Sobran mis palabras cuando la presentación la acaba de hacer a día de hoy un jefazo de Fujitsu.
> Ver archivo adjunto 83849
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk



Bueno ese tipo de powerpoints que quieres que te diga...


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Nov 2018)

Mañana empieza un evento super importante en Berlin donde estará Dominik Schiener en representación de la fundación IOTA, será uno de los speakers. 

Se reune la élite política, (con Merkel a la cabeza) social y empresarial alemana y algunos pájaros como Juncker. 

400 Bad Request

Aquí no se invita a cualquiera, ojo a los speakers.


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Nov 2018)

Muy interesante artículo de Bosh sobre su XDK e IOTA. 

Me quedo con la parte de los casos de uso:

IOTA Data Marketplace: Posibles casos de uso de XDK
El futuro del mundo está impulsado por los datos, y las cosas que nos rodean se vuelven inteligentes y conectadas mediante el uso de dispositivos conectados. Esto puede incluso resultar en áreas de negocio completamente nuevas. Tres posibles casos de uso para el futuro dentro del Mercado de datos de IOTA podrían ser:

Una empresa decide alquilar sus máquinas y mide la cantidad exacta de tiempo que un cliente usó la máquina y las factura en consecuencia con IOTA
El XDK confirma que una máquina está funcionando en condiciones adecuadas y configura estas transacciones de datos en Tangle, para que las vean tanto el operador como el proveedor.
El XDK se utiliza para una pista de auditoría en un concepto similar. Si los datos deben ser transportados bajo condiciones específicas, el XDK puede monitorear esto y el IOTA Tangle crea un registro sin papel para que todas las partes lo sigan.
No queremos revelar demasiado, pero en un futuro cercano, también habrá un Virtual Hack sobre Smart City, organizado por la Fundación IOTA. Nuestro Bosch XDK también jugará un papel importante aquí.

Everything you need to know about IOTA, XDK2MAM and Bosch XDK | Bosch Connected Devices and Solutions


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Nov 2018)

Últimos fichajes de la IF:

Welcome Pierre Hoffmann to the IOTA Foundation

Welcome Andreas Penzkofer to the IOTA Foundation

Welcome William Sanders to the IOTA Foundation

Más cosas: evento SAP en Berlín, Julie Maupin de la fundación y Jaimie Burke, de Outlier Ventures (de los primeros capitalistas de riesgo inversores en IOTA) estarán presentes. 

SAP | Outside the block - An SAP Enterprise Blockchain Summit

Hay gente de Bayer, Dell, etc... 

SAP es un gigante alemán de software de gestión empresarial que cotiza en el DAX:

SAP SE - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Nov 2018)

Más fichajes, van a un ritmo de contratación impresionante:

Twitter

Twitter

Twitter


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Nov 2018)

Viene antes de que acabe el año una actualización importante del data market place. 

Twitter

Y más fichajes:

Welcome Bill Buchanan to the IOTA Research Council

Este tío es una eminencia académica, perfecto para dirigir el consejo de investigación científica que han creado.


----------



## itaka (19 Nov 2018)

buenos fichajes, pero no para de bajar, ya está en mínimos. En fin, lo que toca es holdear.


----------



## Kali Yuga (19 Nov 2018)

En mi caso voy a cogerme unas 3000, ya llevaba unas cuantas de unos beneficios que saqué cuando dio el arreón hace un año con Eth. Y lo voy a dejar hasta dentro de 5 años.


----------



## spala (19 Nov 2018)

yo he comprado un poquito más, pese a q tengo dudas sobre el futuro a largo plazo como eje vertebral del iot,
sigo comprando de modo especulativo, los 10$/miota como minimo son factibles.

recordar, 2,7 giotas te situa en el club del millón, osea solo 1 millon de persona puede obtar por 2,7 giotas en un marco idilico.

eso son unos 900€ ahora mismo a 0.37$/miota


----------



## QuepasaRey (22 Nov 2018)

Hola, anoche cerre los ojos, aprete el culo y... Basandome en absolutamente nada, en un ejercicio de fe absurda le meti la extra entera.
Ya veremos que pasa. 
Viene algo gordo y lo sabemos.


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Nov 2018)

gorilaz dijo:


> Yo voy a pillar unos cuantos tambien a ver si vuelve un rally alcista. Que tal la cartera a los que la habeis probado? Es sencilla y fiable?



Si, y además la de escritorio compatible con ledger, máxima seguridad. 

Por cierto, ojito a esta sesión de spam:

Tangle running at 30 CTPS! : Iota


Más de 30 CTPs y picos de 50 y 350 CTPs. Las confirmaciones muy altas. 

La nueva versión del IRI va a traer aún más rendimiento al enredo.


----------



## DEREC (22 Nov 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Si, y además la de escritorio compatible con ledger, máxima seguridad.
> 
> Por cierto, ojito a esta sesión de spam:
> 
> ...



Para enredo el que teneis vosotros en la cabeza. :XX::XX:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (23 Nov 2018)

Buenas...estoy mirando la web oficial de Ledger para pillarme una Nano S ya que con el Black están rebajadas el 50%...pero veo que no sale listada IOTA...solo IOT e IOTChain...¿ es posible que estén vendiendo antiguas wallets sin incluir IOTA ?...

Ledger Nano S | Ledger


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Nov 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Buenas...estoy mirando la web oficial de Ledger para pillarme una Nano S ya que con el Black están rebajadas el 50%...pero veo que no sale listada IOTA...solo IOT e IOTChain...¿ es posible que estén vendiendo antiguas wallets sin incluir IOTA ?...
> 
> Ledger Nano S | Ledger



Si es un ledger nano soporta IOTA. De hecho IOT es el ticker con que conoce en los mercados a IOTA. Se baja la aplicación de IOTA y se instala en ledger a través de ledger live y una vez hecho eso abres Trinity con el ledger enchufado y sigues los pasos para crear monederos.


----------



## barborico (23 Nov 2018)

Ah, sí, es verdad, tenía pendiente reírme de IOTA

Coordinator. Part 3: Approaches to Coordicide



> 3. Freedom of Choice — The ‘Stars’ Concept
> Another candidate under consideration for Coordicide is to use what we call “Stars”, that is, *nodes run by well-known public entities such as governments, corporations, or individuals with a high level of trustworthiness. These entities would issue reference transactions in much the same way that Coo issues milestones, but a user- or community-defined constellation of Stars would function as a decentralized, trustworthy reference path through the Tangle.* In a way, this would be a ‘first-approximation’ reputation system. As suggested in Serguei Popov’s post on freedom: it is reasonable for one to give greater weight to transactions originating from entities one trusts. The expansion of such a system would substantially diminish the role of the proof-of-work race, and vastly restrict the attacking abilities of misbehaving users with large computational resources.



Ya empiezan a reconocer que no es posible, y, ¿cual es su solución? convertirse en byteball :: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Nov 2018)

barborico dijo:


> Ah, sí, es verdad, tenía pendiente reírme de IOTA
> 
> Coordinator. Part 3: Approaches to Coordicide
> 
> ...



Te olvidas de los puntos 1 y 2.


----------



## barborico (23 Nov 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Te olvidas de los puntos 1 y 2.



No, los he ignorado conscientemente. Seré el primero en comerme el owned si logran alguna manera de descentralización sin tener que convertirse en byteball.

Si no toman la 3 no habrá salida al "coordinador sin coordinador pero coordinado".


----------



## spala (25 Nov 2018)

barborico dijo:


> No, los he ignorado conscientemente. Seré el primero en comerme el owned si logran alguna manera de descentralización sin tener que convertirse en byteball.
> 
> Si no toman la 3 no habrá salida al "coordinador sin coordinador pero coordinado".



Yo estoy decepcionado con IOTA

vendieron la idea de super escalable, y de superescalable los cojones,
para escalar necesita subtangles,
y para interconectar los subtangles necesita centralizar algunos nodos aparentemente, lo que llaman economic clustering,
que manda huevos, dijo Sonstebo que iban a 10 años vista para el EC. Já!! 

tambien vendieron la idea de q el coordinador deberia esta cerrado para el 2018 y recien empiezan a ver q solucion empezarán a testear en los proximos meses, o más, y no hablan de matar el coordinador, sino de "descentralizarlo"

pero que cojones! me siento un poco estafado la verdad

Roman Semko está haciendo más progresos por si solo que todo el puto equipo de IOTA junto, es indignante y vergonzoso,

donde están los 100-1000 tps que prometian para final de año del 2018 ?

decepción total, si vuelve a 2$ me dan ganas de vender y viento, 

lo único q me mantiene es que hayan tantas empresas interesadas,

ahora en diciembre se reunen com Semko para ver si integran su solución en IOTA,

deberían ficharlo, parece que sabe más que todos los fichajes de inútiles que tienen en plantilla, que se llenan la boca cada mes con entradas de "nuevo colaborador oficial" y el proyecto no cumple ni media de las expectativas creadas.


----------



## MIP (25 Nov 2018)

¿Pero todo eso no lo sabíais ya desde el principio?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Nov 2018)

spala dijo:


> Yo estoy decepcionado con IOTA
> 
> vendieron la idea de super escalable, y de superescalable los cojones,
> para escalar necesita subtangles,
> ...



No existe esa "solución milagrosa" que te están vendiendo mientras te emplazan al futuro. Has caído en una estafa, como tantos otros cayeron en estafas similares previamente (vease, por ejemplo Maidsafe).

La termodinámica y la teoría de la información son bastante cabezotas y no dan lugar a la "magia"


----------



## easyridergs (25 Nov 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No existe esa "solución milagrosa" que te están vendiendo mientras te emplazan al futuro. Has caído en una estafa, como tantos otros cayeron en estafas similares previamente (vease, por ejemplo Maidsafe).
> 
> La termodinámica y la teoría de la información son bastante cabezotas y no dan lugar a la "magia"



Aquí la única estafa es bitcoin, vergonzoso lo que hacen los chinos con esa mierda de moneda centralizada. Mojon nunca dejas de hacer más y más el ridículo, es que además ni puta idea tienes de termodinámica, pero que bien queda soltarlo, eh. Eres un puto bocachanclas.

Enviado desde mi SHIELD Tablet K1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Nov 2018)

En unos años vamos a ver si es un timo o si tenéis que pasar por el aro utilizando la tecnología os guste o no.


----------



## spala (25 Nov 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No existe esa "solución milagrosa" que te están vendiendo mientras te emplazan al futuro. Has caído en una estafa, como tantos otros cayeron en estafas similares previamente (vease, por ejemplo Maidsafe).
> 
> La termodinámica y la teoría de la información son bastante cabezotas y no dan lugar a la "magia"



qué pasa con maidsafe? han hecho algo malo? no entiendo a que te refieres con que es una estafa


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Nov 2018)

Acabo de ver 500 Ctps en tangle monitor, no ha durado mucho la rafaga de spam salvaje que han metido, algo deben de estar probando.


----------



## spala (26 Nov 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Acabo de ver 500 Ctps en tangle monitor, no ha durado mucho la rafaga de spam salvaje que han metido, algo deben de estar probando.



mas bien es un lag entre servidores, ha pasado muchas veces antes,


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Nov 2018)

Twitter


----------



## spala (28 Nov 2018)

nada borro


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Dic 2018)

Un vídeo que explica Qubic de forma sencilla, se entiende bien el concepto de oráculos, quorum y programación subcontratada. 

IOTA - Â¡Qubic explicÃ³! - YouTube


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Dic 2018)

IOTA Application Meetup #2 : Chez TRANSATEL | Meetup

20h55 "IOTA et l'industrie automobile" (Renault)


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Dic 2018)

Si vuestro sueño era alimentar ovejas y verlo por YouTube en directo, ya podéis hacerlo realidad mediante Tanglesheep. 

Pagas unas iotas y el dispensador de comida se abrirá automáticamente y las ovejitas se abalanzan a por la comida. 
Tu donanción y tu nick saldrán en la pantalla. Muy curioso todo. 

Feed sheep live

Tangle sheep beta - YouTube

Por otro lado la fundación se ha asociado a esta empresa para habilitar el Internet de las cosas industrial. 

Twitter


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Dic 2018)

Esto es importantisimo:

eCl@ss and the IOTA Foundation Announce Partnership to Standardize Internet of Things Payments and

Ecl@ss lo utilizan unas 3500 empresas en todo el mundo. Es otro paso enorme hacia la estandarización.


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Dic 2018)

IOTA se asocia con una empresa importante de identificación biométrica. 


NEXT Biometrics and IOTA Foundation join forces to accelerate IoT identity management solutions | NEXT Biometrics


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Dic 2018)

Audi anuncia que pronto vamos a ver casos de uso reales en IOTA. 

Audi x IOTA Think Tank : Iota


----------



## spala (14 Dic 2018)

si prontísimo, a ver si es verdad.


----------



## Parlakistan (26 Dic 2018)

Artículo del BBVA sobre IOTA y otras cryptos que están observando;

Four blockchain solutions to be explored in 2019 | BBVA


----------



## barborico (29 Dic 2018)

Lessons learned from evaluating IOTA on Internet of Things devices

Humo y espejos

Comparad con bolas de realidad:
GitHub - Papabyte/Byteduino: A very light C/C++ implementation of Byteball for Arduino

No bullshit, functional code only


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Dic 2018)

barborico dijo:


> Lessons learned from evaluating IOTA on Internet of Things devices
> 
> Humo y espejos
> 
> ...



Le ha respondido Sonstebo:

I commend you for the effort you have put into this.

Para promocionar Byteball crea un hilo, todavía entiendo que habléis del Bitcoin, pero que vengáis con esa shit... 

Buena suerte con la adopción.


----------



## barborico (29 Dic 2018)

Coño, es que bb es el único proyecto que no es btc que no me huele mal (quizás Ethereum Classic también estaría en esa lista, aunque con rsk no hace falta).


> IoT devices rely on Network-Bound Proof-of-Work with Computational PoW only kicking in as spam resistance in rare instances.



Cuando se dicen cosas así (tratando de explicar lo técnico por encima)... huele mal. Sobre todo despues de anunciar a bombo y platillo "todos los dispositivos hacen un pequeño PoW que sustituye a la comisión de transacción".

En fin, paso de profundizar, para mí es mierda para especular y ya está. Que os aproveche.


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Ene 2019)

barborico dijo:


> Coño, es que bb es el único proyecto que no es btc que no me huele mal (quizás Ethereum Classic también estaría en esa lista, aunque con rsk no hace falta).



A Ethereum Classic se lo han follado esta semana... Proyecto al que le han revertido la cadena y del que se piran los desarrolladores. 

Cambiando de tema, Poc guapo de DXC de una estación de carga construida sobre IOTA :

Buffer



Asociación con Ibcs group, con los cuales están corriendo una cadena de suministro:

Twitter

Asociación con crypto storage AG, una empresa que da soluciones a la custodia de Crypto activos para inversores institucionales. 

Twitter


----------



## barborico (10 Ene 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> A Ethereum Classic se lo han follado esta semana... Proyecto al que le han revertido la cadena y del que se piran los desarrolladores.



Joder pa una shitcoin que cojo como ejemplo de principios :: ::

---------- Post added 10-ene-2019 at 23:57 ----------




El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> A ver ¿quién está detrás de byteball? ¿Quién apoya a byteball?... Barborico la apoya ... ¿quién apoya a IOTA? EMPRESAS DE RENOMBRE... Ahora la cuestión es la siguiente ¿es más listo barborico que los ingenieros que hay detrás de estas empresas?... Yo creo que no ...
> 
> ** ¿qué necesidad tienen estas empresas de vincularse con ninguna criptomoneda?*
> 
> ¿cómo es posible que siendo una tecnología tan TOP solo tú la estés defendiendo y se siga gastando ingentes cantidades de dinero en sostener la red bitcoin? Somos todos gilipollas menos tú ::



Yo creo que es por pura publicidad, queda muy guay eso de "estamos adaptados a la era del IoT".

Con TCP/IP pasó lo mismo, los cuñados como tú riéndose y pensando que son necesarios protocolos que hagan chirivitas y publicitados no tanto por sus características técnicas sino por las empresas que los definen.


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Ene 2019)

barborico dijo:


> Joder pa una shitcoin que cojo como ejemplo de principios :: ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-ene-2019 at 23:57 ----------
> 
> ...



Por eso pierden tiempo y dinero, desarrollando casos de uso, aunque sean pruebas de concepto como las de DXC, ahí arriba tienes un enlace. O la de la empresa de logística trabajando con una cadena de suministro. 

Personalmente no tengo la certeza de que IOTA se convertirá algún día en el estándar del iot y si el token se revalorizara proporcionalmente a esa adopción, de lo que sí tengo certeza es de que ETC y Byteball son pésimas inversiones, con desarrolladores huyendo y reddits sin actividad.


----------



## easyridergs (11 Ene 2019)

barborico dijo:


> Joder pa una shitcoin que cojo como ejemplo de principios :: ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver tontito, diles a los de Bosch lo buenas que son tus shitcoins. Parece que ellos ya tienen claro por quien apuestan con su dispositivo BoschXDK.

Twitter

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## barborico (11 Ene 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> A ver tontito, diles a los de Bosch lo buenas que son tus shitcoins. Parece que ellos ya tienen claro por quien apuestan con su dispositivo BoschXDK.
> 
> Twitter
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk



https://steemit.com/byteball/@xjenek/byteball-biot-with-bosch-made-self-sustain-3d-printer

Que tonticos sois, midiendo la calidad de los proyectos por la actividad en reddit

Twitter

Y evidentemente, si tienen que escoger entre un sistema en el que no pueden tener el control y uno que sí, pues escogerán el segundo.

Pero para eso pones un puto servidor centralizado y escalable y IOTA sobra.


----------



## easyridergs (11 Ene 2019)

Y evidentemente, si tienen que escoger entre un sistema en el que no pueden tener el control y uno que sí, pues escogerán el segundo.



Pero para eso pones un puto servidor centralizado y escalable y IOTA sobra.[/QUOTE]

Solo con lo que acabas de escribir aquí dejas claro que no tienes ni puta idea de que va la película. Pero nada, tu sigue con to Byteball y tu BTC, ya te lo encontrarás.

Para el que quiera saber un poco más:
Everything you need to know about IOTA, XDK2MAM and Bosch XDK | Bosch Connected Devices and Solutions

Y ahora vendrá el tonto diciendo que es márketing, pues claro que lo es pero sobre algo real sobre lo que trabajan BOSCH e IOTA. Los alemanes no son tontos y quieren ser la punta de lanza de la industria 4.0 y para eso necesitan IOTA por sus únicas características técnicas. Y esperad a que el producto final esté listo, esto lo váis a ver hasta en la sopa. La industria 4.0 supone una reducción de costes muy importante para la empresa manufacturera, al mismo tiempo que garantiza al cliente de una forma totalmente fidedigna que lo que se compra sigue los standares de calidad pactados o normalizados segun la ISO pertinente. Sin posiblidad de engaños por las partes y con total transparencia. A ver, déjame pensar como Byteball o BTC hace eso, ah que no puede, pues claro que no, y por eso Bosch y Fujitsu están con IOTA y no con otras.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Ene 2019)

Barborico, por favor, abre un hilo de ETC o sube el de Byteball (que debe de andar abandonadillo) y habla allí de las bondades de esas shitcoin, a ver si conseguimos entre todos que despunten esas maravillas, a lo mejor la tienda del frutero de la esquina se fija en Byteball...


----------



## Carlos1 (11 Ene 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Barborico, por favor, abre un hilo de ETC o sube el de Byteball (que debe de andar abandonadillo) y habla allí de las bondades de esas shitcoin, a ver si conseguimos entre todos que despunten esas maravillas, a lo mejor la tienda del frutero de la esquina se fija en Byteball...





Me apostaría 0.00000000001 satoshis que ahora mismo el frutero esta ganando más dinero que el 90 % de los traders de palo de este foro.


----------



## barborico (11 Ene 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> y para eso necesitan IOTA por sus únicas características técnicas. Y esperad a que el producto final esté listo, esto lo váis a ver hasta en la sopa. La industria 4.0 supone una reducción de costes muy importante para la empresa manufacturera, al mismo tiempo que garantiza al cliente de una forma totalmente fidedigna que lo que se compra sigue los standares de calidad pactados o normalizados segun la ISO pertinente. Sin posiblidad de engaños por las partes y con total transparencia. A ver, déjame pensar como Byteball o BTC hace eso, ah que no puede, pues claro que no, y por eso Bosch y Fujitsu están con IOTA y no con otras.



Pero... ¿estás tratando de convencerme a mi o a ti? Porque parece lo segundo.

---------- Post added 11-ene-2019 at 18:34 ----------




Parlakistan dijo:


> Barborico, por favor, abre un hilo de ETC o sube el de Byteball (que debe de andar abandonadillo) y habla allí de las bondades de esas shitcoin, a ver si conseguimos entre todos que despunten esas maravillas, a lo mejor la tienda del frutero de la esquina se fija en Byteball...



Iba a abrirlo, pero visto lo visto para qué.


----------



## StalkerTlön (14 Ene 2019)

El 24 en el World Economic Forum:

Twitter

:Caballo ganador???


----------



## silverwindow (15 Ene 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Barborico, por favor, abre un hilo de ETC o sube el de Byteball (que debe de andar abandonadillo) y habla allí de las bondades de esas shitcoin, a ver si conseguimos entre todos que despunten esas maravillas, a lo mejor la tienda del frutero de la esquina se fija en Byteball...



Debe ser el unico usuario de bytefall que existe ,aparte del frutero imaginario ese..


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Ene 2019)

Deutsche Bahn, la Renfe Alemana, busca desarrolladores para programar sobre IOTA e Hyperledger. 

Software-Entwickler (w/m/d) für Blockchain-Team in Gründung - External Careers (EN)

BMW busca gente para desarrollar en IOTA, Hyperledger y Ethereum. 

Praktikant Blockchain Logistik (w/m/x) - München - Indeed.com

Muy interesante.


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Ene 2019)

Asociación con Energinet, una empresa estatal danesa que se ocupa de servicios de distribución eléctrica y de gas. Supongo que al estilo de REE.


Energinet and the IOTA Foundation to Drive Internet of Things Integration in the Energy Ecosystem

Nuevo portal de documentación para desarrolladores.

Welcome to the new IOTA documentation portal


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Feb 2019)

En la plataforma de desarrollo de aplicaciones para el automóvil, high mobility, se puede ver a Mercedes en la zona de desarrollo de IOTA. 

El proceso de estandarización de IOTA avanza bien:

Update from OMG Finance Task Force (Feb status update) : Iota


----------



## pldordyuk (15 Feb 2019)

pero IOTA con ese supply (ni hablar de la centralización) esta abocada...


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Feb 2019)

pldordyuk dijo:


> pero IOTA con ese supply (ni hablar de la centralización) esta abocada...



Menuda chorrada, lo que cuenta no es el supply, sino la capitalización, hay bastantes monedas más caras que además no tienen aún todo su supply en circulación.


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Feb 2019)

Dutch Tech Firm Develops PoC of Autonomous Smart Electricity Grid Using IOTA


Este PoC es muy interesante, ya que no se trata únicamente de pagar por energía automáticamente, sino de una red de energía inteligente, donde incluso se puede ser recompensado en tokens, por cargar el vehículo en horarios de baja demanda.


----------



## marg4754 (15 Feb 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Dutch Tech Firm Develops PoC of Autonomous Smart Electricity Grid Using IOTA
> 
> 
> Este PoC es muy interesante, ya que no se trata únicamente de pagar por energía automáticamente, sino de una red de energía inteligente, donde incluso se puede ser recompensado en tokens, por cargar el vehículo en horarios de baja demanda.



Chulo


----------



## spala (22 Feb 2019)

estamos jodidos
aqui tenemos al director de investigación de iota diciendo que es un tema complejo, que tienen algunas ideas pero que aún necesitas más investigación,
pero que se sienten optimistas,

venga hombre, qué es esta mierda con un proyecto q te vendian como infinitamente escalable y blablabla, no tienen puta idea de como descentralizar complemtamente el sistema sin comprometer la seguridad, estoy indignado, este video para mi es una bajada de pantalones, no se ni como se atreven a subirlo,
decir publicamente que no tienen puta idea, y que alomejor algún dia alguien tendrá una idea maravillosa, y que por eso no es posible dar fechas concretas, pero que se ven optimistas,
cágate, la red que con 0 fee's, donde el spam reforzaba la red, donde el coordinador iba a ser apagado en el 2018, donde iban a conseguir de 100 a 1000 tps en diciembre del 2018, bla bla bla, expertos en hype, decepcionante, embusteros.


----------



## barborico (22 Feb 2019)

Y sin embargo Obyte...

ORider - P2P Carpooling

Cosas que funcionan, sin hype y tal


----------



## easyridergs (22 Feb 2019)

spala dijo:


> estamos jodidos
> aqui tenemos al director de investigación de iota diciendo que es un tema complejo, que tienen algunas ideas pero que aún necesitas más investigación,
> pero que se sienten optimistas,
> 
> ...



spala a ver si espabilamos un poquito y nos leemos los artículos que van publicando y no sacamos las cosas de contexto. La IF tiene varias soluciones posibles publicadas pero mejor no tener prisa para no acabar como le ha pasado a BTC que está centralizado por los pools de minería china debido a un POW mal diseñado y sin posibilidad de escalabilidad. Y así como tantos otros proyectos, en IOTA tenemos la suerte de poder aprender de los errores cometidos por otros para no volver a cometerlos. Como he comentado anteriormente BTC está centralizado en China (¿Por qué crees que BTC no vale 100K $ o más?) y sin solución ninguna para remediarlo, ETH con unos problemones bestiales para pasar de POW a POS. ¿Queremos los mismo para IOTA? rotundamente no, en IOTA tenemos las mejores mentes y lo mejor de todo es que el equipo es consciente de los problemas asociados a cada solución aportada, así que tranquilo, pronto veremos los resultados.


----------



## easyridergs (22 Feb 2019)

barborico dijo:


> Y sin embargo Obyte...
> 
> ORider - P2P Carpooling
> 
> Cosas que funcionan, sin hype y tal



Ya sabemos que tu eres tonto, no caigas más todavía en el ridículo. No entendiste BTC, no sabes que es la mierda de Byteball que promocionas que no tiene ni comunidad y ahora vienes a hablar sobre IOTA. Anda, ves a comerte unos plátanos y descansa tranquilo en tu rama del árbol.


----------



## barborico (22 Feb 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Ya sabemos que tu eres tonto, no caigas más todavía en el ridículo. No entendiste BTC, no sabes que es la mierda de Byteball que promocionas que no tiene ni comunidad y ahora vienes a hablar sobre IOTA. Anda, ves a comerte unos plátanos y descansa tranquilo en tu rama del árbol.



Con el culo en llamas ee jojojojo


----------



## spala (22 Feb 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> spala a ver si espabilamos un poquito y nos leemos los artículos que van publicando y no sacamos las cosas de contexto. La IF tiene varias soluciones posibles publicadas pero mejor no tener prisa para no acabar como le ha pasado a BTC que está centralizado por los pools de minería china debido a un POW mal diseñado y sin posibilidad de escalabilidad. Y así como tantos otros proyectos, en IOTA tenemos la suerte de poder aprender de los errores cometidos por otros para no volver a cometerlos. Como he comentado anteriormente BTC está centralizado en China (¿Por qué crees que BTC no vale 100K $ o más?) y sin solución ninguna para remediarlo, ETH con unos problemones bestiales para pasar de POW a POS. ¿Queremos los mismo para IOTA? rotundamente no, en IOTA tenemos las mejores mentes y lo mejor de todo es que el equipo es consciente de los problemas asociados a cada solución aportada, así que tranquilo, pronto veremos los resultados.



soluciones de mierda es lo q han publicado, como las stars, que no es más que una prueba de autoridad, patético.

nada q ver con lo q decian que sería, si; hacen adelantos con IOTA; pero te están diciendo en la puta cara que no saben solventar el problema, pero que se ven optimistas con que alguien encuente la clave,

vergonzoso que no tengan claro el cómo llegar a su objetivo y estén en búsquedas, no es esa la idea que se vendió,

Aquí han puesto los ingredientes, yogur, tomate y aceite, sobre la mesa, esperando que alguien sepa combinarlos de alguna manera y salga un plato bueno, pero nadie sabe combinar eso y que sepa bien, sin embargo se ven optimistas,

decepción absoluta


----------



## StalkerTlön (23 Feb 2019)

Quizás la solución vaya por lo que comentan del "Fast Probablistic Consensus Mechanism" o según Popov "Fast Consensus of Barcelona".... intuyo que lo tienen resuelto pero todavía pueden hablar de ello .

Tiempo al tiempo, aqui hay grandes mentes trabajando colectivamente, be patience my friend.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Feb 2019)

spala dijo:


> soluciones de mierda es lo q han publicado, como las stars, que no es más que una prueba de autoridad, patético.
> 
> nada q ver con lo q decian que sería, si; hacen adelantos con IOTA; pero te están diciendo en la puta cara que no saben solventar el problema, pero que se ven optimistas con que alguien encuente la clave,



Si quieres te digo yo cómo se llama la persona que logró "solventar el problema"... aunque prefiero que cualquiera de los participantes de este hilo (excepto Barborico) sea el que te diga el nombre.

¿Alguien de por aquí puede decirme si se ha conseguido ya, de alguna manera, el alcanzar consensos periódicos de forma descentralizada y a través de un medio inseguro?

Venga, valientes, que alguno le diga al amigo Spala cuál es el pseudónimo de la persona que logró "solucionar el problema" en el que se encuentra IOTA, que a mi me da la risa.


----------



## orbeo (23 Feb 2019)

Pero si no tienen ni puta idea, ellos mismos lo reconocen. Sólo hay que leer de vez en cuando su Discord.

En el próximo bull run las mando a volar.


----------



## spala (23 Feb 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Si quieres te digo yo cómo se llama la persona que logró "solventar el problema"... aunque prefiero que cualquiera de los participantes de este hilo (excepto Barborico) sea el que te diga el nombre.
> 
> ¿Alguien de por aquí puede decirme si se ha conseguido ya, de alguna manera, el alcanzar consensos periódicos de forma descentralizada y a través de un medio inseguro?
> 
> Venga, valientes, que alguno le diga al amigo Spala cuál es el pseudónimo de la persona que logró "solucionar el problema" en el que se encuentra IOTA, que a mi me da la risa.



te refieres quizás a los hermanos semko?


----------



## StalkerTlön (23 Feb 2019)

El asunto del coordicidio es de tal complejidad que dudo que muchos estemos preparados para comprender estos aspectos, desde luego que yo no.
Pero lo que está claro es que la IF tiene un buen número de mentes pensantes y en el video de casi 40 min que he puesto antes, en varias ocasiones comentan que pronto sacaran algo... hablan del "Fast Probablistic Consensus Mechanism"
Popov, desde el punto de vista de investigador matemático habla sobre el momento "mágico" en el que se encuentra la solución a un problema, y que luego viene la parte de escribirlo, corregir matices... se los ve muy confiados, sonrientes y felices, asi que el tiempo les dará o quitará la razón, veremos... 

Mi apuesta es que lo tienen pero que no pueden hablarlo públicamente. ¿De verdad pensais que en una Fundación que colabora con grandes empresas como Bosch, van a hablar públicamente de todo en su Discord? Quizás esperararán el momento adecuado de hacerlo público, desde luego anunciar cosas en Bear Market no es muy inteligente


----------



## spala (23 Feb 2019)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> El asunto del coordicidio es de tal complejidad que dudo que muchos estemos preparados para comprender estos aspectos, desde luego que yo no.
> Pero lo que está claro es que la IF tiene un buen número de mentes pensantes y en el video de casi 40 min que he puesto antes, en varias ocasiones comentan que pronto sacaran algo... hablan del "Fast Probablistic Consensus Mechanism"
> Popov, desde el punto de vista de investigador matemático habla sobre el momento "mágico" en el que se encuentra la solución a un problema, y que luego viene la parte de escribirlo, corregir matices... se los ve muy confiados, sonrientes y felices, asi que el tiempo les dará o quitará la razón, veremos...
> 
> Mi apuesta es que lo tienen pero que no pueden hablarlo públicamente. ¿De verdad pensais que en una Fundación que colabora con grandes empresas como Bosch, van a hablar públicamente de todo en su Discord? Quizás esperararán el momento adecuado de hacerlo público, desde luego anunciar cosas en Bear Market no es muy inteligente



y anunciar cosas q puede hacer y no hace, eso si es inteligente no? crear falsas expectativas para inflar el precio,
top #14 está esta mierda tras estar en top 4


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Feb 2019)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Popov, desde el punto de vista de investigador matemático habla sobre el momento "mágico" en el que se encuentra la solución a un problema



Sí, todo muy bonito, pero ese momento "mágico" ocurrió hace ya diez años


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Feb 2019)

La verdad es que a mi no se me ocurre un mecanismo más eficiente y sencillo para ejecutar un concenso, que la quema de energía, el mecanismo de Satoshi es una genialidad, hay que reconocerlo, pero no se puede utilizar en un entorno del internet de las cosas. Yo reconozco que estaba equivocado en ese sentido, la prueba de trabajo de IOTA es una medida anti spam y nada mas. Lo que si tengo claro es que están trabajando en quitar el coordinador, la mayor parte del personal que tienen está en el equipo del coordicidio y tienen ya una hoja de ruta.

Cuando se implemente una solución ya la discutiremos.


----------



## StalkerTlön (23 Feb 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Sí, todo muy bonito, pero ese momento "mágico" ocurrió hace ya diez años



Y por supuesto que eso es irrepetible.... el ser humano no evolucionará mas allá y nada superará nunca al bitcoin, ¿no?


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Feb 2019)

orbeo dijo:


> Pero si no tienen ni puta idea, ellos mismos lo reconocen. Sólo hay que leer de vez en cuando su Discord.
> 
> En el próximo bull run las mando a volar.



En el próximo bullrun vas a mandar las iotas y los btcs a volar y lo sabes...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Feb 2019)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Y por supuesto que eso es irrepetible.... el ser humano no evolucionará mas allá y nada superará nunca al bitcoin, ¿no?



Engañando a novatos avariciosos y recentralizando, seguro que no. Prometiendo haber resuelto un problema irresoluble, pero manteniéndo la solución en un misterioso secreto... tampoco.

La pregunta es la de siempre, la que en su momento se le hizo a los estafadores de Maidsafe y la que ahora se le hace a los estafadores de IOTA: ¿Habéis conseguido encontrar la forma de que un número indeterminado de nodos vayan alcanzando consensos periódicos a través de un medio de comunicación inseguro sin necesidad de aportar una prueba de trabajo, sí o no?

Mira si es sencillito


----------



## StalkerTlön (23 Feb 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Engañando a novatos avariciosos y recentralizando, seguro que no. Prometiendo haber resuelto un problema irresoluble, pero manteniéndo la solución en un misterioso secreto... tampoco.
> 
> La pregunta es la de siempre, la que en su momento se le hizo a los estafadores de Maidsafe y la que ahora se le hace a los estafadores de IOTA: ¿Habéis conseguido encontrar la forma de que un número indeterminado de nodos vayan alcanzando consensos periódicos a través de un medio de comunicación inseguro sin necesidad de aportar una prueba de trabajo, sí o no?
> 
> Mira si es sencillito



Es decir, que todas esas personas, cientificos y matemáticos de primer nivel, son estafadores profesionales y están engañando, no es que intentan evolucionar la tecnología, ¿no?


----------



## paketazo (23 Feb 2019)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Es decir, que todas esas personas, cientificos y matemáticos de primer nivel, son estafadores profesionales y están engañando, no es que intentan evolucionar la tecnología, ¿no?



Yo solo comentaré que un científico sea de la rama que sea, nunca morderá la mano que le da de comer.

En biotecnología y en concreto Nasdaq hay cientos de proyectos humo para captar fondos, dónde científicos presentan resultados no concluyentes diciendo que la próxima será la buena para seguir obteniendo financiación.

Uno de cada 100 logra un hito relevante, pero el resto solo viven de "engañar" a miles de inversores.

¿sucede esto aquí?

Ni idea, no sigo el proyecto, pero espero que no, y que realmente sea un salto cualitativo en este universo.


----------



## easyridergs (23 Feb 2019)

Es una pena ver como en este foro todos los hilos son manchados por los mismos cuatro freakys de siempre. Lo malo es que no pasa solo en criptomonedas sino en general en todos los subforos. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## easyridergs (23 Feb 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Engañando a novatos avariciosos y recentralizando, seguro que no. Prometiendo haber resuelto un problema irresoluble, pero manteniéndo la solución en un misterioso secreto... tampoco.
> 
> La pregunta es la de siempre, la que en su momento se le hizo a los estafadores de Maidsafe y la que ahora se le hace a los estafadores de IOTA: ¿Habéis conseguido encontrar la forma de que un número indeterminado de nodos vayan alcanzando consensos periódicos a través de un medio de comunicación inseguro sin necesidad de aportar una prueba de trabajo, sí o no?
> 
> Mira si es sencillito



Sencillito es entender que cuando más del 80% del POW de BTC está en manos del gobierno Chino es que tienes un grave problema. Pero vamos, tu sigue trolleando que es lo tuyo.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (23 Feb 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> En el próximo bullrun vas a mandar las iotas y los btcs a volar y lo sabes...



Efectivamente


----------



## spala (23 Feb 2019)

pues no, nadie está aqui por la tecnologia, sino por la tecnología q puede generarte ganancias,

yo tenia expectativas mucho mas altas con IOTA, y al principio jode ir en contra de lo que has predicado,
IOTA es la hostia, esto va a mejorar, blalbla pero luego cuanto más metido estás mas inconsistencias te comes hasta que llega un momento que dices "pero que cojones, esta gente no cumple su puta palabra!"

aún estamos esperando las 100-1000 tps que iban a conseguirse para diciembre del 2018, entre otras cientos de predicciones importantes tremendamente alejadas de la realidad,

IOTA tiene demasiados problemas, todo son parches para cada nueva cosa, este sistema no está bien pensado de base,

IOTA deberia ser el sistema más descentralizado y sin embargo es el más centralizado de todos,
eso va a cambiar? pues eso prometen, eso esperamos, eso queremos creer.

me quejo de EOS por tener 21 nodos, me quejo de NEO por tener 7, me quejo de bitcoin por que 3 pools consiguen el 50%,
me quejo de todo, pero en IOTA cae el coordinador y se jode la red entera.

Que sí que sí, que se supone q va a cambiar, pero a ver cuándo y como, que la gente está hasta los huevos ya, y más aún cuando sale el jefe de investigación a decir que son optimistas pero que no tienen ni puta idea, sin emabrgo esperan que alguien en algun momento de con una idea mágica,
vergonzoso, patético, delirante para un proyecto de esta magnitud.


----------



## orbeo (23 Feb 2019)

Yo? Nunca he dicho nada de la tecnología. Yo estoy en esta mierda para hacer pasta.

Tengo un precio objetivo para vender, me da igual si tarda 2 años o 10.


----------



## easyridergs (23 Feb 2019)

Al que le esté bien la solución técnica que aporta BTC, NEO, EOS y cosas similares pues ya sabe lo que tiene que hacer, que invierta en ellas. El que no tenga suficiente con estas soluciones y apueste por un proyecto innovador, que no se conforme con las soluciones ya existentes, y busque un algo realmente disruptivo, que invierta y sobre todo, aporte ideas a la comunidad IOTA. 

A ver, que aquí no se viene a llorar, chavales. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## spala (24 Feb 2019)

simplemente me creí las patrañas de IOTA, las promesas y los falsos aclamos publicitarios


----------



## Thundercat (24 Feb 2019)

Pero aún estáis por aquí discutiendo de la tecnología? Cuando suba BTC subirán todas las shitcoin como pasó en Enero de 2018 sea LTC, BCH ,ETH o IOTA. Lo digo por si es por lo que estáis aquí.


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Feb 2019)

Deutsche Telekom parece que ha desarrollado un data market en IOTA, de todos modos no tengo aún mucha información, amplió cuando sepa más.


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Feb 2019)

IOTA anuncia competición de desarrollo de ciudades inteligentes con Groupe Renault, ENGIE Lab CRIGEN, VEOLIA Birdz, Sopra Steria y organizaciones de apoyo. 


IOTA Announces Smart City Development Competition with Groupe Renault, ENGIE Lab CRIGEN, VEOLIA…


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Feb 2019)

Otro PoC, esta vez del instituto fraunhofer, esta gente no son unos mataos precisamente :

Fraunhofer-Gesellschaft - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Y esta empresa parece que ya tiene wallet para el automóvil, lista para ser implentada por cualquier cliente:

accessec Releases Integrated IOTA Tangle Based Car Wallet and Point of Sales Demonstrator - accessec


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Mar 2019)

Se ha lanzado la primera testnet sin coordinador, para que la comunidad pueda participar:

A Coo-less Testnet – IOTA


----------



## easyridergs (6 Mar 2019)

Duro golpe a los que decían que el tangle no podía funcionar sin coordinador. Primera de sus mentiras desmontadas, disfrutemos del viaje.


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Mar 2019)

Este caso de uso es también muy importante y fundamental para la industria para luchar contra las falsificaciones.

ProductID – Things Lab – Medium


----------



## StalkerTlön (9 Mar 2019)

¿Demostración en vivo de IOTA en el parlamento de UK...?:


----------



## easyridergs (11 Mar 2019)

Está claro por donde van a ir los tiros. Mientras, otros miran para otro lado o no se quieren enterar.


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Mar 2019)

Richard Soley ha vuelto a postear en el blog de Object Manager Group. No voy a poner aquí lo influyente que es este hombre, se puede buscar mucha información en Google, es el director de Object manager group y del Internet industrial consortium (258 empresas y organizaciones)

Richard Soley's On the Road Blog

Después de una semana ocupada en Raleigh para la reunión de febrero del *Industrial Internet Consortium* (IIC), pasé una semana en Berlín, principalmente para reuniones con la Fundación IOTA(de la cual soy miembro de la junta supervisora) y McKinsey EMEA IoT Summit 2019. IOTA lo está haciendo bastante bien, centrándose en la tecnología de contabilidad distribuida ("DLT" o "blockchain") diseñada para el mundo de máquina a máquina de IoT . *OMG está estudiando la tecnología para la estandarización y varios miembros de la CII y otras partes interesadas lo están buscando en el componente de confiabilidad de un nuevo banco de pruebas* o dos, ¡así que las tareas de la Fundación IOTA se combinan bien con las de Object Management Groupregistered (OMGregistered)! *Hay algunos nuevos anuncios interesantes e impactantes provenientes de la Fundación en los próximos meses*, incluidas sus solicitudes de enlace tanto con OMG como con la CII.

Nota: CII es el Internet Industrial Consortium.


----------



## spala (27 Mar 2019)

iota sigue en la mierda

desde el puesto 4 al 14

nos vamos a tomar por culo, ya pueden ponerse las pilas, me voy a cagar en todo al final,


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Mar 2019)

Curioso el eslogan de esta empresa líder de data centers en Europa de cara al próximo Hannover Messe:

Not one IoTa of risk! - Digital Factory

Bosch hace referencia aquí a IOTA y a algunos productos que está preparando:


Fabrik an Zukunft: Vernetzen! | Bosch Rexroth

Usad el traductor de Google para el alemán...

En el Hannover Messe va a haber al menos 4 demostraciones de diferentes empresas, una es Fujitsu y la otra Bosch, ignoro si la tercera será DXC y la cuarta ni idea, pero ahí queda.


----------



## StalkerTlön (27 Mar 2019)

A Coo-less Testnet

Medusa issue: spontaneous splitting · Issue #86 · iotaledger/cliri

Se están probando cosas interesantes en el tangle...


Renault teste la charge bidirectionnelle des véhicules électriques

al tiempo Renault haciendo sus pinitos con sus coches eléctricos.


----------



## davitin (28 Mar 2019)

Pero a ver...donde esta el cash??


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Abr 2019)

Interesante que ande SAP por el stand de Eclass en el Hannover Messe.


----------



## Thundercat (3 Abr 2019)

IOTA la única no pumpeada.


----------



## Gian Gastone (3 Abr 2019)

ya ya ni tengo monedero, porque el que tenia instalado en el ordenador ya no se conecta al puto tangle. y hasta que suba (si sube ) a 2$ aun quedan 100 años.


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Abr 2019)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> ya ya ni tengo monedero, porque el que tenia instalado en el ordenador ya no se conecta al puto tangle. y hasta que suba (si sube ) a 2$ aun quedan 100 años.



No tendrás porque no quieres, se usa Trinity ahora.


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Abr 2019)

Artículo interesante sobre lo que se está viendo en el Hannover Messe, no sé si a Pulgoso le interesará, pero en cualquier caso se lo dejo para cuando termine de apostar:

About the Hannover Tradefair 19 and the IOTA applications shown there


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Abr 2019)

Fujitsu y su demostración de la cadena de suministro en IOTA en el Hannover Messe.


----------



## spala (5 Abr 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Fujitsu y su demostración de la cadena de suministro en IOTA en el Hannover Messe.



pero si es de hace tiempo ese video


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Abr 2019)

spala dijo:


> pero si es de hace tiempo ese video



Es de este año, Fujitsu ha presentado lo mismo del año pasado con alguna mejora.


----------



## StalkerTlön (6 Abr 2019)

IOTA Price Prediction For April: Can It Rise By 45% To Hit The Target of $0.50?


----------



## davitin (6 Abr 2019)

Lo cierto es que iota está en la mierda.

Así de claro.


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Abr 2019)

Open source coordinator on Mainnet


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Abr 2019)

Demostración de Ecl@ss con IOTA en el Hannover Messe.


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Abr 2019)

Update on IOTA by Dominik Schiener (IOTA) and Alexander Rieger (Bosch)


----------



## StalkerTlön (12 Abr 2019)

Una entrevista interesante a uno de los fundadores de Iota, David Sønstebø:


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Abr 2019)

Tobias Studer Andersson on LinkedIn: "There is nothing better than connect innovative technologies to our clients. Great co-hosting event together with Entra ASA & our partner IOTA Foundation in Oslo focusing on de-mystifying IOTA through demos and use cases from various industries ⭐ Thanks for sharing thoughtful knowledge and experience Wilfried Pimenta de Miranda, Feng Lu, Michael Fridman, Frode Bostadløkken, Åse Lunde, Petr KLUPKA, Radim Smat, Henning Karwowski, Kristian Bjørnhaug and Lasse Meholm #SopraSteriaScaleup #IOTAFoundation #Entra #DNVGL #inFuture #SopraSteria #NEXTBiometrics #DNB"

Evento con Sopra Esteria y otros socios en Noruega.


----------



## paketazo (23 Abr 2019)

A ver si alguno de los que seguís en el proyecto me podéis arrojar luz al respecto. Me interesa lo que se comenta en este Reddit.



Es sobre el tamaño de un nodo completo del tangle y la progresión futura del espacio necesario. Leyendo lo que aquí se comenta no me queda claro del todo.

Un saludo


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Abr 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> A ver si alguno de los que seguís en el proyecto me podéis arrojar luz al respecto. Me interesa lo que se comenta en este Reddit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso es mejor preguntarlo en el discord de IOTA o a Easyriders que entiende más de esto y tiene un par de nodos. Sé que los nodos normales trocean la información, pero no sabría decirte los nodos completos cuanto abarcan. Las transacciones monetarias supongo que se guardan siempre, pero los datos son un mundo aparte y no tiene sentido guardar toda la información que se genera. No es un sistema para almacenar, aunque los hashes de unos datos sí se guardan.


----------



## easyridergs (25 Abr 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> A ver si alguno de los que seguís en el proyecto me podéis arrojar luz al respecto. Me interesa lo que se comenta en este Reddit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si te quieres montar un nodo actualmente con un SSD de 240 gb vas más que sobrado. Para ser un full node no necesitas toda la base de datos, solo necesitas bajarte el último snapshot de milestones que son unos 180mb. A partir de ese momento el nodo se actualiza al último milestone y ya puede confirmar transacciones. El nodo se va descargando toda la db pero viene auto configurado con autoprune, mis nodos nunca han pasado de 60gb. Si lo que quieres es tener toda la dB necesitarás más espacio, pero no es necesario a no ser que la quieras por algo en concreto.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (25 Abr 2019)

Tened paciencia y holdear....os pongo un ejemplo....tengo Abengoas B....han estado en la mierda, literalmente, a 0,001 (compre a 0,005) y ahora ya en 0,14....me he tirado un año soportando a mi alrededor gente que se reia en mi cara y me llamaba luser....ahora a estos HDLGPTA les digo: quien rie ultimo rie mejor....¿ teneis prisa ?....pues atmpxc....


----------



## spala (25 Abr 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Lo cierto es que iota está en la mierda.
> 
> Así de claro.



así es, está en la puta mierda, puesto 16 del ranking, 
donde están los 1000 tps q prometían para fin de año del 2018?
y el producto de VW con iota para el primer trimestre de 2019 ?
no hay nada de nada,
solo el mantra repetido de que van adelantando, de que hay progreso en el coordicicle, de q blablabla, promesas promesas y ni una cumplida,
lo único q cumplen es que decepcionan continuamente, en eso no fallan.


----------



## easyridergs (25 Abr 2019)

spala dijo:


> así es, está en la puta mierda, puesto 16 del ranking,
> donde están los 1000 tps q prometían para fin de año del 2018?
> y el producto de VW con iota para el primer trimestre de 2019 ?
> no hay nada de nada,
> ...



Menudo par de borregos tu y davitin. No teneis ni puta idea de criptos. Solo esparais meter 1000€ y en dos dias tener un millón. A ver si en vez de meter mierda aportais algo valioso o por lo menos ayudais a la comunidad cripto, solo os veo esperando pelotazos a cambio de nada. Así os va.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (25 Abr 2019)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Tened paciencia y holdear....os pongo un ejemplo....tengo Abengoas B....han estado en la mierda, literalmente, a 0,001 (compre a 0,005) y ahora ya en 0,14....me he tirado un año soportando a mi alrededor gente que se reia en mi cara y me llamaba luser....ahora a estos HDLGPTA les digo: quien rie ultimo rie mejor....¿ teneis prisa ?....pues atmpxc....



podía haber quebrado y habrías perdido la inversión.

No creo que valga la pena ni acribillar a quién ha perdido una inversión ni tirar flores quién acierte. Es solo el mercado, y las probabilidades, incluso con mucha paciencia suelen ir estadísticamente en nuestra contra al invertir en chicharros.

IOTA...bueno, si lo analizamos solo como una inversión retrocediendo un año, esta ha sido penosa...otros proyectos con menos potencial han subido más, y esto nos dice que una cosa es especular, invertir... y otra es el producto final obtenido.

Si os soy sincero, no espero que IOTA valga 40$ como se comenta por ahí, lo más probable es que termine no valiendo nada si no logra hitos, pero recurriendo al ejemplo que pones de Abengoa, tampoco se esperaba que esta empresa reflotase y funcionara...así que si hay momentos para arriesgar en proyectos en los que se cree, es cuando nadie más cree en ellos.

Enhorabuena por esas Abengoa a esos precios, pero recuerda que para que tu ganes, otros muchos antes han perdido mucho, tenlo en cuenta para cuando vendas.

Suerte


----------



## spala (25 Abr 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Menudo par de borregos tu y davitin. No teneis ni puta idea de criptos. Solo esparais meter 1000€ y en dos dias tener un millón. A ver si en vez de meter mierda aportais algo valioso o por lo menos ayudais a la comunidad cripto, solo os veo esperando pelotazos a cambio de nada. Así os va.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk



ni puta idea idea? si iota estuviera en 0.20 pero hubieran cumplido sus promesas, no me quejaría,
pero no han cumplido una mierda, no saben siquiera si van a lograr eliminar el coordinador central,
han vendido una idea de escalabilidad infinita jodidamente falsa
han gastado tiempo y recursos en crear una web y un video de Q que era puro hype para subir el precio,
cuando sabían perfectametne que el supuesto Q está a años de ser terminado,
IOTA es un absoluto fracaso ahora mismo, es lo que es, y no es hate "por que esté perdiendo dinero", es una opinión para mi objetiva,
sigo esperando q cumplan sus promesas, cada vez que les preguntas te dan un rango temporal de 12 meses, y cuando pasa el año te dan otros 12 meses, y así el cuento de nunca acabar.
IOTA no es creíble, sigo a la espera de que hagan algo de lo q prometen.


----------



## easyridergs (25 Abr 2019)

Veo que te va la demagogia barata. Nadie habla de censura ni altruismo, hablamos de gente como tu que solo valora los proyectos en función a su cotización en la CMC y que no tiene ni idea de lo que hay detrás.

Me parece perfecto que os queráis hacer ricos con 1000€, todo el mundo lo quiere, todo dios puede decir lo que quiera, pero no hay que rascarse las vestiduras porque se les diga a la cara a los borregos lo que son, BORREGOS, porque ni saben de criptos y su tecnología, y lo peor de todo, no saben ni especular. Resulta que se creen lo que les cuentan cuatro iluminados y después a llorar porque no tienen el lambo en dos dias. Así que me parece muy bien que digáis lo que queráis, pero claro después no os quejeis cuando os llamen por vuestro nombre, BORREGOS ¡¡¡¡

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (25 Abr 2019)

....estamos en transición....a ver en 2020-21 como anda la cosa cuando el FIAT valga kk....lo mismo digo para Horoh y Plata....


----------



## paketazo (25 Abr 2019)

Hombre no soy ningún entendido, pero hay coins que capitalizan una buena suma de dólares y yo no acabo de verles el futuro potencial en su roadmap, como por ejemplo XRP, Binance Coin… y otras que andan por ahí arriba.

Al menos IOTA tiene un concepto revolucionario en lo que propone...como he dicho, seguro no lo logre...creo que hay un 90% de posibilidades de que no lo logre, pero por ese 10% es por lo que estamos apostando/invirtiendo aquí...

Hay proyectos que en su día se comerían el mundo... Siacoin, Maidsafe, Factom, NXT, Ardor... y en lo que a capitalización se refiere, están muy descolgados de la cabeza dónde estuvieron.

Yo creo que si IOTA pierde la zona del top 20, es posible que termine de un modo similar, ya que cada vez costará más obtener atención y financiación del proyecto, y hablo de una caída en el cap, derivada de su carencia de hitos relevantes importantes.

Iremos viendo.


----------



## easyridergs (25 Abr 2019)

Yo tengo dos nodos IRI funcionando, un nodo ICT y pronto voy a montar otro de la red de pruebas que ya está funcionando sin COO, eh, eso que decían que era imposible. He tenido problemas con los nodos y el equipo de desarrollo me ha ayudado y no ha pasado de mi. Así, puedo hablar con más propiedad que muchos de lo que es IOTA.

Cada uno que haga y diga lo que quiera, pero limitarse a decir que es una mierda porque ya no soy millonario es de BORREGO.

O aprendes de tecnología cripto, o aprendes de trading, o de ambas cosas, pero entrar a los hilos para solo venir a llorar porque me habían dicho que en dos días sería rico y resulta que no lo soy es de BORREGOS.

Y es que estos fenómenos BORREGOS solo escriben para llorar, o para preguntar que cuanto valdrá esta o la otra, porque todavía tienen que ir a su trabajo de mierda y están amargados.

Yo he sido el primero en llevarme fracasos en mis inversiones, por eso he intentado aprender sobre este mundo cripto en lugar de dedicarme a llorar.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## easyridergs (25 Abr 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Hombre no soy ningún entendido, pero hay coins que capitalizan una buena suma de dólares y yo no acabo de verles el futuro potencial en su roadmap, como por ejemplo XRP, Binance Coin… y otras que andan por ahí arriba.
> 
> Al menos IOTA tiene un concepto revolucionario en lo que propone...como he dicho, seguro no lo logre...creo que hay un 90% de posibilidades de que no lo logre, pero por ese 10% es por lo que estamos apostando/invirtiendo aquí...
> 
> ...



Dime que proyectos de los que comentas están metidos como IOTA en organismos de la UE, en la ONU, fueron ponentes en el congreso bancario europeo, son mencionados como de conocimientos necesarios en ofertas de trabajo para los ferrocarriles alemanes y más y más entidades.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## easyridergs (25 Abr 2019)

No es sentir superoridad moral, es que igual que tu criticas sin tener ni puta idea, yo también puedo criticar a los que critican sin tener ni puta idea. Se llama libertad de expresión, cada uno critica lo que quiera. Ah, y no tengo que impresionar a nadie, me da lo mismo, solo digo que yo toco la tecnología en que creo y ayudo a que salga adelante, y otros solo os dedicais a llorar.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DEREC (25 Abr 2019)

Es que hay que estar muy ciego para no ver que IOTA no es mas que humo. Yo afortunadamente me sali a tiempo y me fui con mis plusvalias a otra parte (a BTC). No hace falta saber ni entender la tecnologia que hay detras para verlo, basta con ver como se comportan sus desarrolladores, mas preocupados de crear expectacion y calentar la cotizacion que de otra cosa. Luego entiendes como funciona realmente bitcoin y ya se te despejan todas las dudas. No se me ocurre una sola aplicacion de IOTA que no se pudiera hacer con bitcoin, igual podeis darme algun ejemplo, pero me da que no.

A los que aun ganen pasta o no pierdan mucho les recomendaria salirse. No conviene obcecarse con algo y aun estais a tiempo de pasaros a btc.

Suerte.


----------



## easyridergs (25 Abr 2019)

DEREC dijo:


> Es que hay que estar muy ciego para no ver que IOTA no es mas que humo. Yo afortunadamente me sali a tiempo y me fui con mis plusvalias a otra parte (a BTC). No hace falta saber ni entender la tecnologia que hay detras para verlo, basta con ver como se comportan sus desarrolladores, mas preocupados de crear expectacion y calentar la cotizacion que de otra cosa. Luego entiendes como funciona realmente bitcoin y ya se te despejan todas las dudas. No se me ocurre una sola aplicacion de IOTA que no se pudiera hacer con bitcoin, igual podeis darme algun ejemplo, pero me da que no.
> 
> A los que aun ganen pasta o no pierdan mucho les recomendaria salirse. No conviene obcecarse con algo y aun estais a tiempo de pasaros a btc.
> 
> Suerte.



Pues vale, si tu lo dices. Lo que está claro es que después de 10 años BTC no sirve para nada por lo que fue creado, ah si perdona, para especular. 

Es divertido ver como te cobran más comisiones que el valor de la transición. O ver como lo apostais todo a ligtning, solución offline y centralizada. Y lo mejor de todo, disfrutar de la centralización de los pools mineros chinos. Cuando se cansen de especular con BTC el leñazo va a ser antológico.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (26 Abr 2019)

Bueno, cada cual es libre de hacer lo que le de la gana y arrojar su dinero a los especuladores , yo prefiero fiarme de Richard Soley, que no es precisamente ningún don nadie, que conoce los entresijos del proyecto y dice que lo están haciendo bastante bien. Y que se espera mucho en este 2019.


----------



## Fer1981 (27 Abr 2019)

IOTΛ Archive: the ecosystem tracker


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Abr 2019)

Fer1981 dijo:


> IOTΛ Archive: the ecosystem tracker



Un resumen perfecto de como están las cosas a nivel institucional, muchas gracias.


----------



## Ikertxj (28 Abr 2019)

*IOTA and Austin - with Dominik Schiener, Co-Founder of IOTA and Guest Speakers*


IOTA and Austin - with Dominik Schiener, Co-Founder of IOTA and Guest Speakers


----------



## fatmyke (29 Abr 2019)

Partnership de Land Rover Jaguar con Iota.


----------



## iaGulin (29 Abr 2019)

Gracias tío, eras el gafe, subida de 25% de IOTA xD


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Abr 2019)

iaGulin dijo:


> Gracias tío, eras el gafe, subida de 25% de IOTA xD



Eso era irónico hombre xD


----------



## iaGulin (29 Abr 2019)

Lo supongo xD


----------



## Parlakistan (7 May 2019)

Ford Alemania visitando el IILA (industrial iota lab Aachen) para ver sus proof of concepts


----------



## Parlakistan (8 May 2019)

Jaguar y Bosch siguen a lo suyo:


----------



## itaka (9 May 2019)

Menudo desastre iota, 

ufff, alguna idea de que pasa para no parar de bajar. Ha sido la cripto con tercera mayor capitalización y ahora está en el puesto 16


----------



## paketazo (9 May 2019)

itaka dijo:


> Menudo desastre iota,
> 
> ufff, alguna idea de que pasa para no parar de bajar. Ha sido la cripto con tercera mayor capitalización y ahora está en el puesto 16



Poco a poco se va acercando el momento en el que solo los proyectos con apoyo económico y social sobrevivan, y evidentemente para lograr esos dos apoyos a largo plazo, hay que demostrar no solo amor por el proyecto, si no que también hay que ser práctico, útil, servicial... 

¿cuanta gente de la calle conoce y usa BTC tras más de 10 años de existencia?

¿cuantos usan ETH?

¿IOTA?

La realidad es que la adopción y uso avanza en algunas crypto, pero es muy lenta, y quizá las capitalizaciones actuales reflejen eso, poca consistencia, uso, o necesidad.

Si mañana aparece una crypto que permite usar el teléfono móvil sin tarjeta, sin gastos, sin antenas... ¿cuanto creéis que tardará en implementarse y ser mainstream?

Las que queden, serán las que sirvan para algo más que hacer que elefantes rosa vuelen sobre nubes de algodón y se tiren pedos con olor a cerezas.

Ahora BTC está en posición devoradora...ya lo hemos vivido antes, pero es probable que cada vez la distribución de esos BTC hacia proyectos "yermos" sea menor, y solo se derivarán BTC y fiat hacia lo que demuestre que es necesario, y útil.

No nos olvidemos también que Binance ha reconocido que le han soplado 7000BTC y es posible que esté re comprando munición (pero esto es solo una suposición)

Un saludo


----------



## easyridergs (9 May 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Poco a poco se va acercando el momento en el que solo los proyectos con apoyo económico y social sobrevivan, y evidentemente para lograr esos dos apoyos a largo plazo, hay que demostrar no solo amor por el proyecto, si no que también hay que ser práctico, útil, servicial...
> 
> ¿cuanta gente de la calle conoce y usa BTC tras más de 10 años de existencia?
> 
> ...



Pudiendo estar o no de acuerdo, no hay que olvidarse que el mercado está profundamente manipulado estando en primeros puestos monedas como Tron o Eos que no sirven para nada, ya no digamos BNB, y que nunca van a servir. Pero alguien podría decir que de momento ninguna sirve para nada más que para especular, y es totalmente cierto, lo que pasa que otras que sí pueden servir, como IOTA y alguna más, están totalmente infravaloradas en el CMC porque al chinito o manipulador de turno no le interesa que estén arriba. 

A día de hoy valorar una crypto en función a su posición en el CMC es un gran error, y más el buscarle explicaciones lógicas más allá de la pura especulación.


----------



## paketazo (9 May 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Pudiendo estar o no de acuerdo, no hay que olvidarse que el mercado está profundamente manipulado estando en primeros puestos monedas como Tron o Eos que no sirven para nada, ya no digamos BNB, y que nunca van a servir. Pero alguien podría decir que de momento ninguna sirve para nada más que para especular, y es totalmente cierto, lo que pasa que otras que sí pueden servir, como IOTA y alguna más, están totalmente infravaloradas en el CMC porque al chinito o manipulador de turno no le interesa que estén arriba.
> 
> A día de hoy valorar una crypto en función a su posición en el CMC es un gran error, y más el buscarle explicaciones lógicas más allá de la pura especulación.



Sin duda tu comentario tiene parte de razón. El CMC podría medir mejor la "fama" de una coin que su capitalización derivada del uso, distribución, fundamentos.

En cuanto a la manipulación, pues por eso dejé la coletilla de binance y sus -7000BTC declarados ¿quién sabe si serán incluso más?

Como bien indicas, podríamos mañana sacar una coin nueva (Capitalcoin) por ejemplo con 100.000.000 de tokens, de los cuales solo pongamos a la venta 10, y esos 10, nos los auto compramos entre nosotros una y otra vez a precios superiores a 1000$, lo que nos da una capitalización ficticia de 100.000 millones...casi a la par con BTC en una moneda recién salida y que no vale para nada.

Por otra parte añado que no conozco a fondo todos los proyectos del top 20, y por lo tanto sus fundamentales podrían justificar más o menos valor de mercado, yo no lo sé... lo que sí parece posible, es que IOTA esté siendo muy manipulada a la baja, ya que no veo motivo aparente para que se comporte peor que el mercado, incluso aportando buenas noticias.

Si tuviera que apostar, diría que están acumulando a precios bajos para un próximo bull run que no la devolverá en años a precios actuales...pero claro, si estuviera seguro al 100% estaría ahora mismo hipotecando todo lo que tengo para meterlo ahí...pero como he aprendido a base de "ostias", me quedo solo con la puntita dentro, no vaya a ser que "corten" por lo sano.

Tu suerte es mi suerte aquí, aun que intuyo que en proporciones diferentes.


----------



## Parlakistan (9 May 2019)

Dicen que Benancio está vendiendo alts a saco para cubrir la pérdida de 7000 BTC. Puede ser la razón de la bajada, pero realmente me da igual. Si tiene utilidad en el futuro se verá reflejado en el precio.


----------



## Parlakistan (9 May 2019)

Parece que los chicos de BMW están trabajando con IOTA en la parte financiera, pago por datos y de conducción autónoma. 

También cita a Ethereum y a Hyperledger, pero sería para otras áreas. La sabrosa está en la billetera...


----------



## Parlakistan (14 May 2019)

Es interesante que el experto de automoción de la fundación cite a Munich y Stuttgart. 

Munich es la casa de BMW, Stuttgart la de Mercedes Benz.


----------



## mathobarca (14 May 2019)

Hola dinero institucional!

Integrating the IOTA token for businesses, large token holders and other large-scale uses


----------



## Parlakistan (14 May 2019)

mathobarca dijo:


>



Eso es de stream r, que también pertenece a la trusted iot alliance. Es otra crypto, un token erc 20. No lo veo rival por bastantes razones.


----------



## Parlakistan (14 May 2019)

Esta empresa francesa va a utilizar el protocolo IOTA en el mundo de la agricultura, para compartir datos y pagar por ellos.

Pour OKP4, IOTA est la meilleure option pour valoriser le big data agricole


----------



## Parlakistan (14 May 2019)

IOTA en la cumbre de ciudades inteligentes de Texas.

IOTA at the Texas Smart Cities Summit


----------



## Parlakistan (15 May 2019)

Se han asociado con una marca de ropa de lujo para el seguimiento a través de una cadena de suministro. 


Simply track the provenance and authenticity of your shirt


----------



## Raulico (15 May 2019)

IOTA pinta bien, amigos!


----------



## Parlakistan (16 May 2019)

Pinchad en la imagen del post de reddit para ampliarla y mirad en la parte trasera superior del coche, ¿qué símbolo se ve?


----------



## paketazo (16 May 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Pinchad en la imagen del post de reddit para ampliarla y mirad en la parte trasera superior del coche, ¿qué símbolo se ve?



Va a ser un ETH 2.0 en cuanto a la capitalización en los próximos meses salvo "cagada", la veo si se siguen implicando firmas de renombre "como sucedió con ETH", en una capitalización durante este año de al menos un 4X

Personalmente doblé como dije mi posición aquí, así que quizá no sea objetivo en mis percepciones, pero tampoco es que tenga una gran cuantía aquí invertida (5 cifras) respecto a otras posiciones.

Dicho esto, solo nos resta analizar pequeños detalles como el que adjuntas e ir adivinando por dónde podrían ir los tiros...sabemos que todo va por modas, y así como ETH tuvo su momento de moda, que aprovechó para situarse 2º en el podium, creo que IOTA podría tenerlo en un futuro próximo... lo que no saca que otros proyectos metan el codo, es evidente.

Dicho esto, pies en el suelo, sobre todo a nivel especulativo, aun que haya rebotado, seguimos en tendencia bajista de largo plazo y muy cerca de mínimos, sobre todo respecto a BTC, así que podemos estar viviendo una trampa de toros.

Personalmente espero que se mantenga sobre la cota de 0,40$ para recuperar, relajar y retomar.

Buen día.


----------



## mathobarca (16 May 2019)

Thanks paketazo! Se agradece enormemente tu labor de divulgación!


----------



## paketazo (16 May 2019)

mathobarca dijo:


> Thanks paketazo! Se agradece enormemente tu labor de divulgación!



aquí yo pinto poco, los que saben de IOTA son easyrider y parlakistan, comento lo que buenamente puedo, que es más bien poco.

Un saludo y por lo que me toca, gracias


----------



## Thundercat (16 May 2019)

La verdad que está fuerte IOTA la están devolviendo rápido a los 0.42


----------



## Parlakistan (16 May 2019)

Economía de las cosas, es el eslogan... Bonita imagen de una flota de taxis autónomos... La cosa va muy en serio.


----------



## Parlakistan (16 May 2019)

Bosch va a sacar cargadores para coches y para estacionamiento de pago"basados en DLT" 

Elektroautos: Bosch zeigt "intelligente" Ladesäule


----------



## Parlakistan (16 May 2019)

Parece que Vodafone, Orange, Nokia, IOTA y algunas compañías más, andan liados en el desarrollo de data markets, mirad en el stand, justo encima del monitor se ven los logos de todas estas.


----------



## mathobarca (16 May 2019)

thanks Parlakistan!!


----------



## Dinerobits (18 May 2019)

Hay que tener paciencia con esta criptomoneda. El proyecto es muy bueno y en unos años su precio puede dispararse hasta niveles insospechados.


----------



## Parlakistan (22 May 2019)

Leed está noticia... No digo que sea IOTA, pero tiene toda la pinta, ya que es para lo que se utiliza y está en MOBI:

Honda and GM join in smart grid and electric car research


----------



## paketazo (22 May 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Leed está noticia... No digo que sea IOTA, pero tiene toda la pinta, ya que es para lo que se utiliza y está en MOBI:
> 
> Honda and GM join in smart grid and electric car research



Lo que está claro es que sea la que sea, hay un gran nicho que se empieza a explotar, y la próxima década o incluso menos, será la tendencia a seguir.

Los datos son el combustible para todo tipo de sistema autónomo que use algoritmos.


----------



## Parlakistan (22 May 2019)

Hay un orador de la fundación, aparte de ellos hay gente de IBM y RXP, pero nada más. Me parece un evento bastante castucillo viendo los ponentes, gente de bancos, UE, etc. 


http://eblockchainconvention.com/nordic/


----------



## disken (22 May 2019)

¿Tenéis idea de cuando van a activar la cartera de Iota en Binance?


----------



## Parlakistan (22 May 2019)

disken dijo:


> ¿Tenéis idea de cuando van a activar la cartera de Iota en Binance?



No lo sé, lo que sé es que a CZ solo le importa el dinero. Podría haber implementado el hubX, la herramienta que permite la implementación fácil en exchanges de IOTA que impide la reutilización de direcciones, pero en su lugar han seguido con la vieja implementación cutre que hayan hecho ellos. Bitfinex si se ha molestado en actualizar el x-hub, pero binance se ve que está más preocupado con estafar con mierdaicos y su moneda de mierda BNB.


----------



## Parlakistan (23 May 2019)

disken dijo:


> ¿Tenéis idea de cuando van a activar la cartera de Iota en Binance?



Ya es posible la retirada al monedero.

Por cierto, intentad ir actualizando Trinity a las últimas versiones.


----------



## besto (23 May 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Ya es posible la retirada al monedero.
> 
> Por cierto, intentad ir actualizando Trinity a las últimas versiones.



Por alguna razon?


----------



## Parlakistan (23 May 2019)

besto dijo:


> Por alguna razon?



Trinity Desktop 0.5.1 has been released. This build brings several stability fixes, improves error reporting and simplifies Ledger account creation.

Download it here: iotaledger/trinity-wallet

- Fix: Display fatal errors on preload and initialisation (#1549)
- Fix: Missing Linux application icon (#1581)
- Fix: Windows 7 not deleting files on wallet reset (#1584)
- Fix: Windows 10 wallet failing to start if Windows 7 build was installed previously, and vice versa (#1585)
- Fix: macOS tray application not displaying fiat value (#1511)
- Fix: Changing account during Snapshot transition corrupting state (#1528)
- Update: Improve user experience when adding Ledger accounts (#1550, #1557)
- Update: Add device time suggestion to out of sync errors (#1485)
- Update: Ensure the error log is always updated (#1488)
- Update: Other minor alert improvements (#1488)
- Fix: Extra parameter causing node error when reattaching and promoting (#1503)
- Update: New translations (#1492, #1559)


----------



## Parlakistan (23 May 2019)

Alexander Renz, el experto de movilidad de IOTA, participa en unas charlas organizadas por este periódico alemán. 

Lo que me llama un poco la atención, aunque quiero dejar claro que es un poco especulativo por mi parte, es que participa en la misma charla con un directivo de Daimler y con otro de la empresa de software que decía que estaba trabajando en la billetera de IOTA para una compañía automovilística, aunque no dieron más pistas entonces... Yo no creo que sea algo casual. 


https://veranstaltungen.handelsblatt.com/nutzfahrzeug-trends/jahrestagung-2019/programm-2019/


----------



## mathobarca (27 May 2019)




----------



## mathobarca (27 May 2019)




----------



## Parlakistan (27 May 2019)

mathobarca dijo:


>



¡Lo tienen!


----------



## mathobarca (28 May 2019)




----------



## bizardu (28 May 2019)

Que tienen?


----------



## vpsn (28 May 2019)

Me da igual, pUMP MPUM PUMP PUMP


----------



## Parlakistan (28 May 2019)

bizardu dijo:


> Que tienen?



El algoritmo de consenso que va a hacer posible la eliminación del coordinador central.


----------



## orbeo (28 May 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> El algoritmo de consenso que va a hacer posible la eliminación del coordinador central.



No será PoS? 

"Proof of Scam"


----------



## bizardu (28 May 2019)

orbeo dijo:


> No será PoS?
> 
> "Proof of Scam"



Scam? Ese es nuevo jajaja


----------



## mathobarca (28 May 2019)

industria 4.0 es el target
Feinschneiden: Daten werden zur Ressource


----------



## mathobarca (28 May 2019)




----------



## Parlakistan (28 May 2019)

The Coordicide. Realizing IOTA’s vision of a permissionless and scalable distributed ledger technology

Ya está disponible la información del coordicidio, y no, no es POS.


----------



## iotabeliever (28 May 2019)

orbeo dijo:


> No será PoS?
> 
> "Proof of Scam"



Se han currado Popov y los de la fundación un par de academic papers de éstos llenos de formulas matemáticas ininteligibles.Pero sí, IOTA sigue siendo un scam.


----------



## Parlakistan (28 May 2019)

Es tan fácil como ver si son capaces de romper el sistema, a ver si es una mierda. Pero una cosa queda clara, el coordinador va a desaparecer, para decepción de muchos.


----------



## orbeo (28 May 2019)

No sé porque pero pensando en el cordicidio me viene a la mente la serie Chernobyl.

Los momentos después de la explosión en la sala de control con los científicos descolocados, que no saben que ha pasado, pero si las consecuencias.

Me imagino al barbas y a cfb

- Pero que has tocao!? Que coño has tocao!?

- joder no sé! El botón del cordicidio!

- no puede ser no puede ser!! Lo hicimos todo bien!!

-


----------



## Parlakistan (28 May 2019)

orbeo dijo:


> No sé porque pero pensando en el cordicidio me viene a la mente la serie Chernobyl.
> 
> Los momentos después de la explosión en la sala de control con los científicos descolocados, que no saben que ha pasado, pero si las consecuencias.
> 
> ...



Esperemos que no la líen CFB y Popov que son rusos...


----------



## Periplo (28 May 2019)

Es hora de rascar unos Iotas antes del despegue vertical del velote verde...


----------



## Thundercat (28 May 2019)

a 0.36 nadie la quería eh, jajajaja


----------



## orbeo (28 May 2019)

Periplo dijo:


> Es hora de rascar unos Iotas antes del despegue vertical del velote verde...



Cuidado que si sale bien será velote inverso. As usual en Iota.


----------



## Thundercat (28 May 2019)

orbeo dijo:


> Cuidado que si sale bien será velote inverso. As usual en Iota.



No creo que la vendan ya, tiene que entrar la muchedumbre a saco hasta los 3$. Pero es bueno ya hemos vuelto a Octubre de 2018.


----------



## StalkerTlön (29 May 2019)

Video explicando un poco más el Coordicidio


----------



## spala (29 May 2019)

aparentemente esta solución podra sostener unos pocos miles de tps, pero está por ver si logra una escalabilidad real, uoso dicen que no,
que la solución es buena para un DAG; pero que un DAG al final topará con un techo siempre, la solución del cordicicle es buena para volver el sistema descentralizado pero el tema de la escalabilidad real sigue siendo un handicap, que consigan 4000 tps sostenidas de forma distribuida? vale way, bien, muy bien,

pero estamos hablando del IOT, pueden ser necesarios millones de TPS,
ya veremos, por lo pronto va a ir subiendo de precio seguro, momento de invertir opino,


----------



## paketazo (29 May 2019)

spala dijo:


> aparentemente esta solución podra sostener unos pocos miles de tps, pero está por ver si logra una escalabilidad real, uoso dicen que no,
> que la solución es buena para un DAG; pero que un DAG al final topará con un techo siempre, la solución del cordicicle es buena para volver el sistema descentralizado pero el tema de la escalabilidad real sigue siendo un handicap, que consigan 4000 tps sostenidas de forma distribuida? vale way, bien, muy bien,
> 
> pero estamos hablando del IOT, *pueden ser necesarios millones de TPS,*
> ya veremos, por lo pronto va a ir subiendo de precio seguro, momento de invertir opino,



A largo plazo, no es que puedan ser necesarias, pensemos que si somos 6000 millones de "almas" y cada alma posee una docena de dispositivos (coches, móviles, lavadores, neveras...) habrá tal número de interacciones por segundo que se escapa de la mente de cualquiera.

La solución que dan de 5 métodos trabajando al unísono, no tengo ni pajolera idea como irá, pero dejan claro que "hay mucho desarrollo por hacer"... esto está verde, evidentemente, y para suicidar al coordinador definitivamente falta mucho...espero que no sea demasiado.

Un saludo


----------



## Parlakistan (29 May 2019)

spala dijo:


> aparentemente esta solución podra sostener unos pocos miles de tps, pero está por ver si logra una escalabilidad real, uoso dicen que no,
> que la solución es buena para un DAG; pero que un DAG al final topará con un techo siempre, la solución del cordicicle es buena para volver el sistema descentralizado pero el tema de la escalabilidad real sigue siendo un handicap, que consigan 4000 tps sostenidas de forma distribuida? vale way, bien, muy bien,
> 
> pero estamos hablando del IOT, pueden ser necesarios millones de TPS,
> ya veremos, por lo pronto va a ir subiendo de precio seguro, momento de invertir opino,



Para eso creo que estaba el economic clustering, pero como aún no es necesario no lleva tanto desarrollo.


----------



## easyridergs (29 May 2019)

spala dijo:


> aparentemente esta solución podra sostener unos pocos miles de tps, pero está por ver si logra una escalabilidad real, uoso dicen que no,
> que la solución es buena para un DAG; pero que un DAG al final topará con un techo siempre, la solución del cordicicle es buena para volver el sistema descentralizado pero el tema de la escalabilidad real sigue siendo un handicap, que consigan 4000 tps sostenidas de forma distribuida? vale way, bien, muy bien,
> 
> pero estamos hablando del IOT, pueden ser necesarios millones de TPS,
> ya veremos, por lo pronto va a ir subiendo de precio seguro, momento de invertir opino,



Eres un cansino, siempre llorando y sin aportar nada productivo. 

La solución a la escalabilidad viene dada por los tangles múltiples generando diferentes dominios. Así si realmente fueran esos 4000tps que te has inventado, serían 4000 para ese dominio del tangle y serían en función a las limitaciones de la red y el hardware, pero esos 4000 tps se pueden multiplicar hasta el infinito porque la red se puede modular en múltiples tangles interconectados y cada tangle funcionando para la necesidad específica que se precise.

Te recomiendo que te leas el siguiente fragmento, veo que no te lo has leído, de The Coordicide. Realizing IOTA’s vision of a permissionless and scalable distributed ledger technology

Enredos múltiples (dominios)

Sin el Coordinador, es posible tener múltiples Tangles coexistiendo como dominios separados. Cada dominio puede implementar una lógica diferente para las transacciones que procesa (a través de diferentes módulos IXI ) y asociar un significado diferente a los tokens que contiene. Aunque estos dominios no necesariamente comparten las mismas reglas, todavía es posible que las transacciones de un dominio se refieran a los datos de otro dominio.
Esto nos permitirá modelar casos de uso extremadamente complejos con bloques de construcción muy simples. Por ejemplo, los tokens de recursos en un dominio pueden representar el derecho de acceso a ciertos recursos, mientras que los tokens de activos en otro dominio pueden representar la propiedad de una parte de un determinado activo.
Además de agregar mucha flexibilidad a IOTA, el enfoque modular permite una forma de fragmentar la actividad de la red en dominios separados y, por lo tanto, aumentar la escalabilidad de IOTA. Por ejemplo, un Tangle de “solo datos” que contiene solo transacciones de datos podría separarse de un Tangle que solo contiene transacciones de valor. Dado que las transacciones de datos nunca pueden ser conflictivas, las transacciones en este Tangle podrían "confirmarse" instantáneamente sin la participación de ningún mecanismo de consenso. Esto permitiría una amplia gama de casos de uso de IoT que dependen de datos inmutables.


----------



## Covid-8M (29 May 2019)

Me esta entrando vertigo montado en el cohete. Cuando creeis que pasara la estratosfera psicologica de 1$? Una semana or menos?


----------



## martin chaide (29 May 2019)

todas las iotas fueron creadas el mismo dia. una parte se las quedaron sus creadores, el resto tiee pinta de q se las regalaron a gente que ya era rica y tenian empresas tecnologicas. 

cada cierto tiempo los de iota anuncian que se han aliado con alguna de esas empresas tecnologicas, q curiosamente ni lo afirman ni lo desmienten. la noticia hace q la cotizacion pegue un subidon y venden unas pocas. luego se descubre q no era verdad y pega el bajonazo.

el sistema DAG se supone descentralizado, pero provisionalmente necesita un coordianador central para poder funcionar. eso es asi, dicen, por que la red IOTA todavia es demasaido pequeña. 

eso es lo chungo, muchas cryptos carecen de utilidad practica pero al menos funcionan: ethereum funciona, ripple funciona y yo no los tocaria ni con un palo.

peor es q la red iota n sikiera funciona. lo logico seria esperar a q quiten el coordinador para meter el dinero ahi pero entonces se supone que ya la red habria crecido y la oportunidad habria pasado.

lamentablemente mis conocimientos de informatica no me permiten saber a ciencia cierta si la tecnologia iota es un fraude o tiene sentido, pero oler no huele bien la cosa. 

y mirando la grafica parece q el tiempo de pegar el pelotazo ya paso.


----------



## Parlakistan (29 May 2019)

martin chaide dijo:


> todas las iotas fueron creadas el mismo dia. una parte se las quedaron sus creadores, el resto tiee pinta de q se las regalaron a gente que ya era rica y tenian empresas tecnologicas.
> 
> cada cierto tiempo los de iota anuncian que se han aliado con alguna de esas empresas tecnologicas, q curiosamente ni lo afirman ni lo desmienten. la noticia hace q la cotizacion pegue un subidon y venden unas pocas. luego se descubre q no era verdad y pega el bajonazo.
> 
> ...



¿Qué te pasa? ¿Tienes el culo en llamas?

¿Qué te preocupa tanto? 

Vaya colección de mentiras, no sé si molestarme en rebatir tanta tontería junta y tan mal escrita, desde lo que no funciona a lo de los parnerts. Te dejo un vídeo promocional de Jaguar:


----------



## martin chaide (29 May 2019)

no amigo mio, los compre mucho mas baratos. ya estoy servido.


----------



## Parlakistan (29 May 2019)

martin chaide dijo:


> no amigo mio, los compre mucho mas baratos. ya estoy servido.





A mentir a otro lado.


----------



## martin chaide (29 May 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿Qué te pasa? ¿Tienes el culo en llamas?
> 
> ¿Qué te preocupa tanto?
> 
> Vaya colección de mentiras, no sé si molestarme en rebatir tanta tontería junta y tan mal escrita, desde lo que no funciona a lo de los parnerts. Te dejo un vídeo promocional de Jaguar:



pero eso no es publicidad de jaguar, es publicidad de criptomonedas.

te reto a que busques la palabra iota en Market Selector | Jaguar | View the site in your preferred language a ver si la encuentras.


----------



## Parlakistan (29 May 2019)

martin chaide dijo:


> pero eso no es publicidad de jaguar, es publicidad de criptomonedas.
> 
> te reto a que busques la palabra iota en Market Selector | Jaguar | View the site in your preferred language a ver si la encuentras.



Deja de decir tonterías y mira bien las fotos a ver que ves:



O mejor, lee esto:

https://www.jaguarlandrover.com/news/2019/04/money-earn-you-drive-jaguar-land-rover

Drivers will be able to earn cryptocurrency and make payments on the move using innovative connected car services being tested by Jaguar Land Rover.
Using ‘Smart Wallet’ technology, owners earn credits by enabling their cars to automatically report useful road condition data such as traffic congestion or potholes to navigation providers or local authorities. Drivers could then redeem these for rewards such as coffee, or conveniently use them to automatically pay tolls, parking fees and for smart charging electric vehicles. ‘Smart Wallet’ removes the need for drivers to hunt for loose change or sign up to multiple accounts to pay for a variety of everyday services.
‘Smart Wallet’ uses the latest cryptocurrency technology and *Jaguar Land Rover has partnered with the IOTA Foundation *to harness ‘distributed ledger’ technologies to make and receive these payments. Unlike other similar systems, due to its structure, it requires no transaction fee to operate and over time transactions will get faster across the entire network, forecast to include some 75 billion connected devices by 2025*. Drivers could also top-up the ‘Smart Wallet’ using conventional payment methods


----------



## StalkerTlön (30 May 2019)

Valdeande nos comenta el coordicidio:


----------



## Parlakistan (30 May 2019)

Trinity Mobile 0.7.2 is out. This build brings significant changes to the networking layer, with a new automatic node management system and granularity of node settings. 

# Changelog 

- Networking overhaul with new automatic node management and lots of configurability for advanced users (#1509) 
- Block autoretry if a tx has a fatal error on retry (#1644) - Fix deep link behaviour (#1444) 
- Fix invalid address alert in deep linking (#1444) 
- Fix crash in Android 5.x (#1464) 
- Fix error due to incorrect parameter during reattachment/promotion (#1503) 
- Ensure the error log is always updated (#1488) 
- Add device time suggestion to out of sync errors (#1485) 
- Fix crash on setting passwords (#1554) 
- Fix long account name styling on transfer confirmation modal (#1569) 
- Fix chart and price API calls (#1595) 
- Remove dead nodes (#1646) 
- Correctly call promote & reattach actions during manual promotion (#1648) 
- New translations (#1446, #1492, #1516, #1559)


----------



## martin chaide (31 May 2019)

sin acritud. alguien seria capaz de explicarme en pocas palabras como evita el tangle un ataque de doble gasto?


----------



## Parlakistan (31 May 2019)

martin chaide dijo:


> sin acritud. alguien seria capaz de explicarme en pocas palabras como evita el tangle un ataque de doble gasto?



Está en el documento del coordicidio que está puesto más atrás.


----------



## Parlakistan (31 May 2019)

Nueva puerta de entrada al dinero institucional.


----------



## Parlakistan (31 May 2019)

Popov ya ha salido a poner en su sitio a quienes decían que habían plagiado a Avalanche. Es muy interesante el documento y da alguna pista de quien es el autor intelectual de Shimmer. 

IOTA and Avalanche


----------



## Parlakistan (31 May 2019)

Meetup con Bosch en Chicago. 

Distributed Ledger Technology - Economy of Things @ Bosch


----------



## Parlakistan (31 May 2019)

Trinity Mobile 0.7.2 (68) has been released. Just some boring stability fixes 

- Fix empty node list when remote PoW endpoint is down (#1672)
- Fix crash when changing node (#1672)
- Fix node out of sync error alerts (#1672)
- Add additional seed validation checks (#1674)
- If remote PoW is enabled, only selected nodes with PoW enabled when autoswitching (#1673)
- New translations (#1657)


----------



## StalkerTlön (1 Jun 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Popov ya ha salido a poner en su sitio a quienes decían que habían plagiado a Avalanche. Es muy interesante el documento y da alguna pista de quien es el autor intelectual de Shimmer.
> 
> IOTA and Avalanche



Parece que Hans Moog puede ser uno de los que ha contribuido, quizás gracias al "thinking out of the box" . Está el primero de la lista de agradecimientos del "paper" del fast probabylistic consensus de Popov (junto con Sebastian Müller, Luigi Vigneri, and Wolfgang Welz).

Por cierto, Moog es además es un "early adopter" de Bitcoin.


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Jun 2019)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Parece que Hans Moog puede ser uno de los que ha contribuido, quizás gracias al "thinking out of the box" . Está el primero de la lista de agradecimientos del "paper" del fast probabylistic consensus de Popov (junto con Sebastian Müller, Luigi Vigneri, and Wolfgang Welz).
> 
> Por cierto, Moog es además es un "early adopter" de Bitcoin.



Tiene gracia que el máximo responsable del coordicidio sea un early adopter de BTC... Tiene gracia...


----------



## michinato (3 Jun 2019)

martin chaide dijo:


> sin acritud. alguien seria capaz de explicarme en pocas palabras como evita el tangle un ataque de doble gasto?





Parlakistan dijo:


> Está en el documento del coordicidio que está puesto más atrás.




Pero es que ese documento son 30 páginas, eso no son pocas palabras.

Yo tengo claro en bitcoin como se evita un doble gasto:
Cada nodo tiene una copia de la cadena de bloques donde es capaz de ver el historial de todas las transacciones que han ocurrido.
Esta blockchain es difícilmente falsificable por la prueba de trabajo exigida para añadir nuevos bloques.
Si alguien intenta gastar 2 veces, seré capaz de verlo en mi copia de la blockchain y rechazaré su transacción.

Esto son pocas palabras.



Pero IOTA es un DAG, donde además creo que no hay fees, las pruebas de trabajo son diminutas para no saturar a las lavadoras, etc, etc. 

A mi me gustaría que alguien que haya entendido el coordicidio fuera capaz de explicarme como se evita el doble gasto en unas pocas sentencias como las anteriores que he puesto yo acerca de Bitcoin.

Si nadie es capaz de explicarlo de forma que cualquiera lo podamos entender, pensaré que los mayores expertos en IOTA de este país tampoco lo entienden, y que simplemente se limitan a defender cualquier cosa que digan sus líderes de la IOTA Foundation como si fuera una religión. 

-"¿Porqué funciona esto?"

-"No lo sé, pero Popov lo ha dicho, alabado sea" 




Mojón lo ha dejado claro varias veces y también es algo fácilmente entendible en unas pocas sentencias: 
Lo digital cuesta poco modificarlo y muy poco replicarlo/copiarlo.
Lo que puedes copiar 1 vez, lo puedes copiar 1.000.000 de veces con un coste bajísimo y simular lo que te interese para pervertir los protocolos y que éstos funcionen de forma diferente a como inicialmente pensaron sus diseñadores. 
Hay pocas cosas que se escapen a esto, una de ellas es la prueba de trabajo/pruebas criptográficas en las que para romperlas se requiere consumir una gran cantidad de energía.



Yo encantado de que alguien me explique IOTA y comprender como puede funcionar su modelo sin coordinador.
En cuanto lo comprenda, si veo que es viable, seré el primero en comprar IOTAs, estén a 0,5$ o a 30$.
(Igual que me esperé a leer y entender Bitcoin y debido a eso lo compré a 400€ en lugar de haberlo comprado por 30€ como hubiera podido).


----------



## mathobarca (3 Jun 2019)

Hello! Para los entendidos... cómo se financia IOTA más allà de los tokens que se quedo la fundación? Entiendo que hay que pagar sueldos, dietas, hardware, softwere... iota no genera revenue, no emiten nuevos tokens y las transacciones no tienen fees


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Jun 2019)

mathobarca dijo:


> Hello! Para los entendidos... cómo se financia IOTA más allà de los tokens que se quedo la fundación? Entiendo que hay que pagar sueldos, dietas, hardware, softwere... iota no genera revenue, no emiten nuevos tokens y las transacciones no tienen fees



Tienen más de 100 millones de dólares en valor en tokens ahora mismo, aparte creo que la UE les financia a través de un programa de ciudades inteligentes. No sé si tienen más financiación ahora mismo.


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Jun 2019)

michinato dijo:


> Pero es que ese documento son 30 páginas, eso no son pocas palabras.
> 
> Yo tengo claro en bitcoin como se evita un doble gasto:
> Cada nodo tiene una copia de la cadena de bloques donde es capaz de ver el historial de todas las transacciones que han ocurrido.
> ...





michinato dijo:


> Pero es que ese documento son 30 páginas, eso no son pocas palabras.
> 
> Yo tengo claro en bitcoin como se evita un doble gasto:
> Cada nodo tiene una copia de la cadena de bloques donde es capaz de ver el historial de todas las transacciones que han ocurrido.
> ...



Aqui lo explican más resumidamente, mejor de lo que yo te lo pueda explicar, yo si me he leído las 30 páginas y entiendo más o menos el concepto, pero mejor que te lo resuma alguien que se dedica a destripar consensos:

Now that the IOTA research team has a clear path and solution for removing the Coordinator, what’s your opinion? Will IOTA overtake bitcoin in the near future? - Quora

De todos modos, hoy a las 5 de la tarde hay un AMA en el reddit de IOTA, les puedes preguntar alli tus dudas sobre ataques sybil y esas cosas.


----------



## paketazo (3 Jun 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Aqui lo explican más resumidamente, mejor de lo que yo te lo pueda explicar, yo si me he leído las 30 páginas y entiendo más o menos el concepto, pero mejor que te lo resuma alguien que se dedica a destripar consensos:
> 
> Now that the IOTA research team has a clear path and solution for removing the Coordinator, what’s your opinion? Will IOTA overtake bitcoin in the near future? - Quora
> 
> De todos modos, hoy a las 5 de la tarde hay un AMA en el reddit de IOTA, les puedes preguntar alli tus dudas sobre ataques sybil y esas cosas.



La explicación es muy elegante, y el escritor se expresa muy bien, ahora solo falta que vengan expertos a desmentir todo o parte de lo que afirma, pues yo no tengo el conocimiento necesario para rebatir. En este campo como dije desde siempre con IOTA, me cuesta avanzar en conocimiento, supongo que por dos motivos principalmente, el primero es que los conceptos empleados en muchos apartados se me escapan, y el segundo es que mi mente se ha estancado con las blockchain 1.0 .

Sea como sea, agradezco un articulo que la menos pueda comprender, aun que no rebatir.


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Jun 2019)

Interesante artículo analizando a biilabs, uno de los socios de IOTA que está trabando especialmente en sistemas de identificación en el tangle en la ciudad de Taipei. 

BiiLabs ID System based on IOTA supports Taipei on the way to Smart City


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Jun 2019)

Entrevista a Thorsten Kroke de ecl@ss, uno de los gigantes asociados a IOTA que comprende infinidad de empresas. 

Me quedo con esto:

"Desde mi punto de vista, la fabricación inteligente (denominada "industria 4.0") y el Internet de las cosas son los siguientes niveles de comunicación automática de máquina a máquina en toda la red de la cadena de suministro. En un futuro muy cercano, compartir la información de producción sin pérdida de información o costosos esfuerzos de mapeo será la clave en estos procesos. Por un lado, necesita un estándar como eCl @ ss, por el otro, debe colocar estos datos en un protocolo inteligente y exitoso. IOTA es la mejor tecnología de adaptación para empresas industriales. Además, utilizando IOTA, las empresas tienen una solución de micropago inteligente y muy eficaz durante el transporte en sus procesos de fabricación inteligente. No se requiere una contabilidad compleja, pero solo se requiere pagar durante el proceso. Y aquí estamos hablando de tecnologías realmente útiles y no de blockchains. Maravilloso."

La industria del automóvil va a mover mucho dinero... Pero, ¿cuanto van a mover los micropagos de los procesos de fabricación en las fábricas inteligentes del futuro? 

No lo sabemos, pero los esfuerzos se encaminan a eso, las empresas lo demandan. 


Exclusive Interview with Thorsten Kroke from eCl@ss, standardizing Payments and Data Transmission for IOTA – IOTA HISPANO


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Jun 2019)

Ledger equipará sensores para equipos de Veolia, que sirven para analizar datos de agua dulce en la red IOTA. 


Veolia Entrusts Ledger to Equip Water Sensors with Leading Security Technology - Ledger


----------



## martin chaide (4 Jun 2019)

dejando aparte su supuesta utilidad, lo que no me gusta de estos proyectos como ripple, iota etc es que por un lado tenemos la "moneda" y por otro la empresa que esta detras de la red. en teoria la red ripple o la red iota pueden funcionar sin tener q usar xrp o miota, por lo tanto, q la tecnologia ripple o la tecnonolgia iota se inpongan en el futuro no significa necesariamente q aumente masivamente el precio de sus moneditas.

por otro lado si te interesa el proyecto no tienes la opcion de comprar acciones de dicha empresa (de hecho iota es una fundacion, para asi no tener nunca q salir a bolsa) si no que por fuerza tienes que comprar las iotas o los ripples, q no son acciones y por tanto, escapan a toda regulacion y han sido producidas y repartidas a capricho por sus creadores.

en cambio la red bitcoin implica necesariamente el uso de bitcoins. q por otra parte, no pueden ser fabricados a capricho de nadie. la creacion de una empresa y su regulacion estan fuera de lugar. cuando se habla de regular bitcon se habla en realidad de regular los exchanges.


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Jun 2019)

martin chaide dijo:


> dejando aparte su supuesta utilidad, lo que no me gusta de estos proyectos como ripple, iota etc es que por un lado tenemos la "moneda" y por otro la empresa que esta detras de la red. en teoria la red ripple o la red iota pueden funcionar sin tener q usar xrp o miota, por lo tanto, q la tecnologia ripple o la tecnonolgia iota se inpongan en el futuro no significa necesariamente q aumente masivamente el precio de sus moneditas.
> 
> por otro lado si te interesa el proyecto no tienes la opcion de comprar acciones de dicha empresa (de hecho iota es una fundacion, para asi no tener nunca q salir a bolsa) si no que por fuerza tienes que comprar las iotas o los ripples, q no son acciones y por tanto, escapan a toda regulacion y han sido producidas y repartidas a capricho por sus creadores.
> 
> en cambio la red bitcoin implica necesariamente el uso de bitcoins. q por otra parte, no pueden ser fabricados a capricho de nadie. la creacion de una empresa y su regulacion estan fuera de lugar. cuando se habla de regular bitcon se habla en realidad de regular los exchanges.



Supongo que no sabrás como empezó la fundación. Los fundadores son holders, pero a diferencia de ripple, compraron los tokens y la comunidad donó a la IF bastantes tokens en el crowfunding que se hizo. 

Lo de las acciones no se a que viene a cuento. 

Respecto al uso del token, la IF no colabora con nadie que no vaya a usar el token para uso monetario, Jaguar por ejemplo va a usarlo. Y de hecho, creo que todos saben que para que una economia de m2m funcione, hay que usar un único token y un estándar abierto. 

También me hace gracia que hables de que IOTA pueda escapar a regulaciones, viniendo de un Bitcoñero. En cualquier caso la IF es un ente legal establecido en Alemania.


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Jun 2019)

Resumen del mundo IOTA de los últimos meses del que para mí es el mejor blogger del Tangle, Limo.


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Jun 2019)

Actualización mensual del estado de Qubic. Es agradable ver como van contratando desarrolladores de la comunidad que están muy activos en su discord.

Qubic status update June 3rd 2019


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Jun 2019)

Jaguar y BMW unen sus fuerzas en el terreno de la electrificación


----------



## Espectrum (5 Jun 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No. No es inteligente.
> 
> Inteligente sería decir que, afirmaciones extraordinarias, requieren pruebas extraordinarias. De manera que estafas como IOTA que aseguran solucionar el problema de consenso de los generales sin requerir de prueba de trabajo, nunca pueden ser tratadas con indulgencia hasta que aporten pruebas extraordinarias.
> 
> Eso sería lo inteligente.



Como solucionan el problema de los generales bizantinos sin consenso POW?. 

Con Seeds?, con nodos certificados?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (5 Jun 2019)

Espectrum dijo:


> Como solucionan el problema de los generales bizantinos sin consenso POW?.
> 
> Con Seeds?, con nodos certificados?



Centralizando el sistema a través de la actuación del coordinador.


----------



## kpik (5 Jun 2019)

¿Cual es vuestra predicción a medio/largo plazo? Siendo uno de los menos expertos del subforo, me mojo intentando no ser demasiado optimista:

Dic-2019: 7$

Dic-2022: 80$

Dic- 2025: 250$ ¿posible?


----------



## T-34 (5 Jun 2019)

capica dijo:


> ¿Cual es vuestra predicción a medio/largo plazo? Siendo uno de los menos expertos del subforo, me mojo intentando no ser demasiado optimista:
> 
> Dic-2019: 7$
> 
> ...



Enero 2026: 250.000.000$

Edit, lo veo muy optimista camarada burbujero.


----------



## paketazo (5 Jun 2019)

capica dijo:


> ¿Cual es vuestra predicción a medio/largo plazo? Siendo uno de los menos expertos del subforo, me mojo intentando no ser demasiado optimista:
> 
> Dic-2019: 7$
> 
> ...



Si este año la vemos por encima de 1.75$ yo firmaría de lejos.

Y añadiría que si no regresamos a mínimos y la tecnología tras IOTA demuestra su eficacia y eficiencia también firmaría. 

Suerte con ello


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Jun 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Centralizando el sistema a través de la actuación del coordinador.



Estas muy desfasado.


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Jun 2019)

Cuando? Porque ha habido varias veces que BTC ha estado a esos precios.


----------



## kpik (5 Jun 2019)

T-34 dijo:


> Enero 2026: 250.000.000$
> 
> Edit, lo veo muy optimista camarada burbujero.





paketazo dijo:


> Si este año la vemos por encima de 1.75$ yo firmaría de lejos.
> 
> Y añadiría que si no regresamos a mínimos y la tecnología tras IOTA demuestra su eficacia y eficiencia también firmaría.
> 
> Suerte con ello



Joder que pesimistas!

A un precio de 80$ tendría un Market Cap equivalente al BTC a 10.500$, a 250$ tendría un Market Cap equivalente del BTC a 33.000$. No lo veo tan descabellado...

PD: Va no seais cagaos y haced vuestras predicciones a 3 y 6 años ;P


EDIT:

Ese precio BTC lo pasó volando casi vertical, creo que era finales de noviembre-inicios de diciembre (2017) e IOTA subió de 0,6 a 2$ o algo así (hablo de memoria)


----------



## iotabeliever (5 Jun 2019)

capica dijo:


> Joder que pesimistas!
> 
> A un precio de 80$ tendría un Market Cap equivalente al BTC a 10.500$, a 250$ tendría un Market Cap equivalente del BTC a 33.000$. No lo veo tan descabellado...
> 
> ...



Dominik Schiener lo dijo claro hace un tiempo:IOTA es un proyecto destinado a valer 0 o a alcanzar un mercado de trillones de dólares.Tiene sentido si lo que se pretende es dejar obsoleto a bitcoin o ser el estándar del IOT.
1 trillón de market cap por ejemplo serian 400$ por MIOTA,aunque imagino que llegados a ese punto hacer el cambio a USD será absurdo.


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Jun 2019)

Espectrum dijo:


> Como solucionan el problema de los generales bizantinos sin consenso POW?.
> 
> Con Seeds?, con nodos certificados?



A través de un sistema de reputación, 

The Coordicide. Realizing IOTA’s vision of a permissionless and scalable distributed ledger technology


----------



## digipl (5 Jun 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> A través de un sistema de reputación



No. El sistema de reputación basado en Maná esta creado, básicamente, para tratar de mitigar ataques, principalmente Sybil o Spam, incentivando el buen comportamiento de los nodos. Especialmente ahora que pretenden cambiar de una topología de red desestructurada a una estructurada a través de una DHT (aunque eviten hablar de DHT y utilicen eufemismos como "Node discovery", "Auto Pairing" o "Small-world network" no sea que la gente empiece a darse cuenta que están copiando a otros).

Se pretende alcanzar el consenso bizantino creando una capa de voto añadida al algoritmo de selección de transacciones no aprobadas (TSA). En esta capa de voto se plantean dos posibles soluciones, o el supuesto consenso creado por Popov (Fast probabilistic consensus) o una paja mental que llaman Autómata Celular basado en el Modelo de Ising.



Compruebo entristecido que aquí, salvo michinato, ni tú te has leído el whitepaper del coerdicidio o el del consenso de Popov.


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Jun 2019)

digipl dijo:


> No. El sistema de reputación basado en Maná esta creado, básicamente, para tratar de mitigar ataques, principalmente Sybil o Spam, incentivando el buen comportamiento de los nodos. Especialmente ahora que pretenden cambiar de una topología de red desestructurada a una estructurada a través de una DHT (aunque eviten hablar de DHT y utilicen eufemismos como "Node discovery", "Auto Pairing" o "Small-world network" no sea que la gente empiece a darse cuenta que están copiando a otros).
> 
> Se pretende alcanzar el consenso bizantino creando una capa de voto añadida al algoritmo de selección de transacciones no aprobadas (TSA). En esta capa de voto se plantean dos posibles soluciones, o el supuesto consenso creado por Popov (Fast probabilistic consensus) o una paja mental que llaman Autómata Celular basado en el Modelo de Ising.
> Ver archivo adjunto 115602
> ...



Me he leído las 30 páginas y sé de sobra que tienen dos mecanismos preparados para el consenso, el celular y el probabilistico. No vengas a alecionarme, tu, que no sabías que una transacción de spam era tan válida como una económica. 

¿De donde sacas que han copiado a otros? 
Esas teorías ya existían, igual que Nakamoto citó en su paper a otros científicos. 

Una cosa es inventar la pantalla táctil por un lado, otra el sistema de gestos, pero a nadie se le ocurrió inventar el iPhone.


----------



## easyridergs (5 Jun 2019)

digipl dijo:


> No. El sistema de reputación basado en Maná esta creado, básicamente, para tratar de mitigar ataques, principalmente Sybil o Spam, incentivando el buen comportamiento de los nodos. Especialmente ahora que pretenden cambiar de una topología de red desestructurada a una estructurada a través de una DHT (aunque eviten hablar de DHT y utilicen eufemismos como "Node discovery", "Auto Pairing" o "Small-world network" no sea que la gente empiece a darse cuenta que están copiando a otros).
> 
> Se pretende alcanzar el consenso bizantino creando una capa de voto añadida al algoritmo de selección de transacciones no aprobadas (TSA). En esta capa de voto se plantean dos posibles soluciones, o el supuesto consenso creado por Popov (Fast probabilistic consensus) o una paja mental que llaman Autómata Celular basado en el Modelo de Ising.
> Ver archivo adjunto 115602
> ...



Si quieres respuestas léete el AMA que han hecho esta tarde 5 de junio a las 17:00. Aquí el enlace:



Creo que careces de la suficiente comprensión lectora pero seguro que habrá mucha gente que encontrará respuestas.

Por otro lado, como resuelve BTC la centralización de la minería en China, o que te cobren 20€ de comisión por una transacción de 1€. Lleváis años con estos y más problemas y lo único que veo es que estáis igual o peor.


----------



## bmbnct (5 Jun 2019)

Lo siento chicos, Crespo ha hablado:


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Jun 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Lo siento chicos, Crespo ha hablado:



Mierda! xD


----------



## michinato (7 Jun 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Supongo que no sabrás como empezó la fundación. Los fundadores son holders, pero a diferencia de ripple, compraron los tokens y la comunidad donó a la IF bastantes tokens en el crowfunding que se hizo.
> 
> Lo de las acciones no se a que viene a cuento.
> 
> ...




No entiendo esto. 

¿Los fundadores a quien compraron los tokens?


Me gustaría entender el proceso.
El día X existian 0 IOTAS.
El día Y se lanzó el proyecto a producción y de golpe existieron 2,779,530,283 IOTAS que quedarían en posesión de alguien imagino. 
¿Quien fue ese alguien y que hizo con todos esos IOTAS?


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Jun 2019)

michinato dijo:


> No entiendo esto.
> 
> ¿Los fundadores a quien compraron los tokens?
> 
> ...



Se hizo una oferta de salida a un determinado precio, los fundadores también tuvieron que comprar. Creo que en un principio todo el supply se vendió por 500.000 euros.

Una cifra que es muy baja, pero luego un incremento espectacular de precio al salir en bitfinex y en la fiebre de 2017. La comunidad donó en los inicios una buena cantidad del supply.


----------



## michinato (7 Jun 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Se hizo una oferta de salida a un determinado precio, los fundadores también tuvieron que comprar. Creo que en un principio todo el supply se vendió por 500.000 euros.



¿Ok, pero a quien pagaron esos 500.000€? ¿a si mismos?

Yo (Popov, CFB, quienes fueran) soy una o varias personas que han creado un producto.
Ponemos a la venta ese producto por un precio reducido 500,000€ y lo que hacemos es comprarlo bajo una organización nueva que montamos (la IOTA Foundation), que nos paga a nosotros mismos (los 500,000€ irán a las cuentas de Popov, CFB, etc).

El día 1 de salida al mercado, el proyecto se valora en 1700 millones de $.

¿Eso es legal?


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Jun 2019)

michinato dijo:


> ¿Ok, pero a quien pagaron esos 500.000€? ¿a si mismos?



Pues en parte si, pero es eso mejor que reservar una parte del supply para si mismos by the face. Las reglas estaban claras, vamos a crear esto, hay este supply y todo el mundo que quiera ha de comprar. Lo prefiero a lo de rpx o stellar.


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Jun 2019)

michinato dijo:


> ¿Ok, pero a quien pagaron esos 500.000€? ¿a si mismos?
> 
> Yo (Popov, CFB, quienes fueran) soy una o varias personas que han creado un producto.
> Ponemos a la venta ese producto por un precio reducido 500,000€ y lo que hacemos es comprarlo bajo una organización nueva que montamos (la IOTA Foundation), que nos paga a nosotros mismos (los 500,000€ irán a las cuentas de Popov, CFB, etc).
> ...



No lo compró solo popov y cía, lo compró quien quiso. 

En cryptos a saber lo que es legal o lo que no, las icos van a empezar ahora a ser reguladas. Lo cierto es que os fundación IOTA se estableció luego legalmente en Berlín, y allí debe rendir cuentas, no es lo mismo que hacer lo que EOS y establecerte en las islas cayman.


----------



## michinato (7 Jun 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> No lo compró solo popov y cía, lo compró quien quiso.
> 
> En cryptos a saber lo que es legal o lo que no, las icos van a empezar ahora a ser reguladas. Lo cierto es que os fundación IOTA se estableció luego legalmente en Berlín, y allí debe rendir cuentas, no es lo mismo que hacer lo que EOS y establecerte en las islas cayman.




No acaban de encajarme los números.

Según este hilo de bitcointalk, en el crowdfunding se pusieron a la venta 999,999,999 IOTAS. Estos son los que entiendo que recaudaron 500,000€.

IOTA Crowdsale


Pero el supply de IOTA según coinmarketcap es de 2,779,530,283.

Según esto, no sacaron a la venta más que una parte (un 35% aproximadamente). ¿Quien se quedó los 1779 millones de IOTAS restantes?


----------



## paketazo (7 Jun 2019)

capica dijo:


> Joder que pesimistas!
> 
> A un precio de 80$ tendría un Market Cap equivalente al BTC a 10.500$, a 250$ tendría un Market Cap equivalente del BTC a 33.000$. No lo veo tan descabellado...
> 
> ...



Yo no sé si soy pesimista, pero con tantos flecos por cortar, en un sistema económico en pañales, con una minoría absurda a día de hoy que conoce o usa este paradigma, no puedo dar cifras astronómicas.

Cada vez que meto pasta en algo, pienso que quién me ofrece algo, me intenta sacar los máximo posible, ya sean patatas, acciones de una empresa, el menú del día, o un par de zapatillas...

Es la eterna lucha del capitalismo feroz y el egoísmo humano... yo tengo mis IOTAs y las he comprado a un precio, ahora pretendo que algún día suban para venderlas a otro pecio mayor, y el que me las adquiere a mi le sucederá lo mismo... para que esto funcione, no basta con ver unicornios alados en la portada de un libro... hay que tener algo tangible y demostrar su utilidad real.

Cuando adquirimos una vivienda sobre plano, sucede algo parecido... nos hacen un buen descuento por una promesa de una vivienda, materiales cojonudos, los mejores profesionales, decoradores, zona privilegiada... y la verdad puede resultar muy diferente... desde que la empresa se declare en quiebra y vuele la pasta, hasta que la vivienda sea un desastre y se desmorone por las cuatro esquinas.

Estos proyectos tal y como yo lo veo, son una ruleta...pero ojo, una ruleta con muchos 00, dónde la banca tiene un alto porcentaje de ganar siempre.

Vengo muy curtido de mercados OTC USA y para sacarme a mi los cuartos, hay que hacer malabares, pues me cuesta ganarlos tanto o más que a cualquiera ... he metido aquí pasta "gratuita" obtenida de otros movimientos que hice en el pasado y por consiguiente estoy relativamente tranquilo...pero si me dicen que tengo que meter el dinero que he metido sacado directamente de mi salario o de una cuenta de ahorro dedicada a otro fin, dudo mucho que lo hiciera, o no al menos en la cuantía actual que tengo invertida.

Meterle a modo de "lotería"...200 o 500€... hasta ahí no habría fallo por mi parte.

Así que mi pesimismo está cimentado sobre años de aprendizaje, y lo que no haré, será dar un precio astronómico o decir que sobrepasará a tal o cual coin, pues he visto más lagrimas de inversores arruinados de las que me hubiera gustado.

El dinero fácil es una falacia, entendedlo, y sabed que la estadística es nuestra enemiga en materia de hacernos millonarios...la prueba es la clase media baja...cada vez menos media y más baja.

Dicho esto, vuestra suerte es la mía.


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Jun 2019)

michinato dijo:


> No acaban de encajarme los números.
> 
> Según este hilo de bitcointalk, en el crowdfunding se pusieron a la venta 999,999,999 IOTAS. Estos son los que entiendo que recaudaron 500,000€.
> 
> ...



Es cierto, lo investigaré, es un hilo muy antiguo, yo llevo siguiendo esto desde 2017, no desde tan atrás. De todos modos, no hay carteras tan grandes mirando las principales direcciones.

Sería una pregunta para hacer en su discord o en reddit, de todos modos luego leeré el hilo con calma. 

Por cierto, ¿que te parece que Satoshi tenga un millón del supply?


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Jun 2019)

Muy interesante lo que están construyendo estos chinos, y van de la mano de Deloitte:


BiiLabs’ IOTA Use Cases


----------



## michinato (7 Jun 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Es cierto, lo investigaré, es un hilo muy antiguo, yo llevo siguiendo esto desde 2017, no desde tan atrás. De todos modos, no hay carteras tan grandes mirando las principales direcciones.
> 
> Sería una pregunta para hacer en su discord o en reddit, de todos modos luego leeré el hilo con calma.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿que te parece que Satoshi tenga un millón del supply?



Parece que hicieron una especie de split. Por cada IOTA de las antiguas dieron a sus holders 2.77... de las nuevas IOTAS.

La jutificación es que se necesitaba ampliar para dar cabida a todos los dispositivos del IoT que estimaban que acabarían usando esto.

Al menos algo así cuentan en reddit.


No hay scam, pero la justificación de aumento del supply me parece un poco absurda ya que solo es un x2,7.

"Uppps, que nos hemos quedado cortos, que no va a haber 999 millones de dispositivos conectados, que van a ser exactamente 2779 millones"

A mi al menos me resultaría más facil entender que hubieran hecho un cambio de orden de magnitud (x10 o x100). Que sabe nadie si dentro de 10 años va a haber 1000 millones de coches/neveras/lavadoras conectados o si va a haber 100000 millones.


Supongo que se les ocurrió que podrían hacer este truquillo para aumentar la valoración, ya que hay muchos incautos que solo miran el precio para ver si está barata y no el supply total.


----------



## michinato (7 Jun 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿que te parece que Satoshi tenga un millón del supply?



Me parece perfecto, porque los ganó cumpliendo las características de la Prueba de Trabajo, que publicó y estaba disponible para cualquiera que se quisiera unir al proyecto. Cuando se unió más gente al proyecto dejó de minar.

Que se sepa no ha vendido ni uno solo de los BTC que ganó.



Si hubiera hecho lo mismo que IOTA hubiera sido publicar lo siguiente:

"He creado un protocolo llamado Bitcoin y he minado todos los que pueden existir.
Ahora los pongo a la venta sin ningun tipo de garantías. 
Enviad ahí vuestro dinero, y yo os daré los que os correspondan.
Así podreis participar en el futuro en el proyecto".

Y esto no diría públicamente pero lo pensaría:
"Jejeje, yo también puedo comprar los que me interese para seguir controlando el proyecto, porque como me pago a mi mismo no hay ningun problema."


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Jun 2019)

michinato dijo:


> Me parece perfecto, porque los ganó cumpliendo las características de la Prueba de Trabajo, que publicó y estaba disponible para cualquiera que se quisiera unir al proyecto. Cuando se unió más gente al proyecto dejó de minar.
> 
> Que se sepa no ha vendido ni uno solo de los BTC que ganó.
> 
> ...



Sí no ha vendido es porque o está en la trena o muerto.


----------



## paketazo (7 Jun 2019)

Los tokens con un supply preminado u ofertado en una ICO, se pueden interpretar, dependiendo de las condiciones de la oferta inicial, como una búsqueda de financiación.

BTC no buscó financiación, simplemente ofreció un protocolo a todo aquel que se quisiera unir al proyecto de manera altruista.

IOTA y otros cientos más, buscaron obtener efectivo para elaborar y probar un desarrollo que solo existía sobre "papel"

La diferencia es enorme, ya que en el primero de los casos, el valor radica en que los usuarios se aproximen a la coin, aprendan su uso, se informen...hablo del paso previo a incluir BTC en exchanges... mientras que en el segundo caso, IOTA, esta busco financiar a profesionales que proponían un fin, pero que no disponían de los medios, lo único que se precisó para unirse al proyecto era aportar dinero, el conocimiento no era requisito.

Es evidente que en el segundo caso la autonomía del proyecto está en los creadores de la ICO, pues ellos deciden cómo, cuando, y dónde se harán las cosas.

Como modelo libre y descentralizado, el sistema BTC aquí y ahora es más justo, las diferencias las marca la coyuntura económica de cada país (coste eléctrico, de hardware, conocimiento de la sociedad...)

IOTA depende de sus developers en gran medida, y de que se unan al proyecto y lo usen cada vez más usuarios...es un sistema más centralizado desde el origen, pero no quiere decir que tenga que funcionar peor...lo veo más como una empresa, mientras que BTC es más un método de acceso más libre (al menos en sus orígenes) que es lo que se discierne en estas conversaciones que tenéis.

Cuando hablamos de ICO, para mi, lo fundamental es ofrecer al público una contabilidad pública del uso de los fondos...si has recaudado 500.000$ pues a partir de ya, expón un balance publico de en que los invertirás, (salarios, alquileres, gastos extraordinarios...)

En Dash por ejemplo, la parte de presupuesto que se genera para el tesoro y se invierte en proyectos (incluido financiar al core team) se expone mes a mes, y se sabe lo que entra y lo que sale, incluso se presupuesta de antemano de manera transparente.

Si IOTA usa los fondos para lo que propuso y perece en el intento....pues mala suerte, pero si lo logra, sería como formar parte de una empresa cuya cotización se ha incrementado en base a sus hitos.

Los conceptos son muy diferentes, pero en uno la confianza en terceros es quizá un pequeño handicap a tener en cuenta.



Parlakistan dijo:


> Sí no ha vendido es porque o está en la trena o muerto.



Era un informático...este cambió de ordenador y ahora su disco duro con el millón de BTC está perdido en algún desguace.


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Jun 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Los tokens con un supply preminado u ofertado en una ICO, se pueden interpretar, dependiendo de las condiciones de la oferta inicial, como una búsqueda de financiación.
> 
> BTC no buscó financiación, simplemente ofreció un protocolo a todo aquel que se quisiera unir al proyecto de manera altruista.
> 
> ...



Ellos desde luego han estado fichando a lo mejor de lo mejor:

Meet the Team | IOTA

Otras monedas con más presupuesto no se en que se han gastado el dinero.


----------



## michinato (7 Jun 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Los tokens con un supply preminado u ofertado en una ICO, se pueden interpretar, dependiendo de las condiciones de la oferta inicial, como una búsqueda de financiación.
> 
> BTC no buscó financiación, simplemente ofreció un protocolo a todo aquel que se quisiera unir al proyecto de manera altruista.
> 
> ...





A mi lo que me escama de la ICO/crowdfunding de IOTA, es que los vendedores de las coins iniciales pudieran comprar las que les dio la gana, sin tener que responder ante nadie ni tener que dar ningún tipo de información.


A parte, que por lo que he visto admitían 2 tipos de formas de unirse al crowdfunding:

Pagando con BTC
Pagando con JINN tokens (una ultra shitcoin que había sido creada anteriormente por..... CFB, uno de los creadores de IOTA)


Joder, es que ni las peores shitcoins tenían tanto morro.


Muchas ICOs salieron a la venta con condiciones del tipo:
Mi coin consiste en 300000 monedas.
El equipo de desarrollo se queda con un 20% (60000), y el resto 80% (240000) salen a la venta por lo que los inversores decidan aportar.
Pero el equipo de desarrollo no puede comprar más.

De este modo, quien se mete a la ICO sabe el poder que tienen los que lanzan la moneda.



De la manera que lo hizo IOTA, no hay límite en lo que el equipo inicial puede pagarse a si mismo.
Si ven que inversores externos han puesto 100.000€, ellos pueden poner otros 100.000€ y se quedarán con el 50% del supply.
Si los inversores externos llegan a 250.000€, los creadores de IOTA igualan o superan la apuesta, porque no les cuesta nada, lo van a recuperar al acabar el crowdfunding.


De este modo es una venta falsa del proyecto, porque siempre lo van a controlar ellos.


Pagarte a ti mismo para diluir el % que estás distribuyendo en una venta me da que es algo fraudulento / ilegal.


----------



## paketazo (7 Jun 2019)

michinato dijo:


> A mi lo que me escama de la ICO/crowdfunding de IOTA, es que los vendedores de las coins iniciales pudieran comprar las que les dio la gana, sin tener que responder ante nadie ni tener que dar ningún tipo de información.
> 
> 
> A parte, que por lo que he visto admitían 2 tipos de formas de unirse al crowdfunding:
> ...



Presuponiendo siempre mala fe... como ha de ser en todo negocio, lo que comentas tiene dos modos de interpretación:

1- IOTA se crea única y exclusivamente para vender humo, estirar la goma y desplumar incautos. En este punto, hay dos tipos de timadores...los que van a cara descubierta y se les ve el plumero de lejos, y los que preparan durante largo la estrategia de usurpación de fondos, no dejando nada al azar.

2-IOTA se crea para buscar un estándar universal sobre el que pueda desarrollarse el "Internet de las cosas", y sus ideólogos son gente seria, que no busca en primera instancia enriquecerse sin desarrollar el proyecto.

Hace poco conversaba respecto de una acción del MAB (greenalia) con uno de sus empleados... esta salió en una OPV hace unos meses dónde el propietario de la empresa puso a la venta el 10% de su empresa. ¿a que viene esto?

Pues viene a que si yo confío en mi empresa/idea, y estoy convencido de que saldrá adelante y será un "bombazo", pero no tengo financiación para lograrlo, lo que siempre intentaré, será no entregar el control de la misma.

Cuando en un proyecto como por ejemplo Inditex solo se libera al mercado una cantidad menor al 51% del total de acciones, es por que su cúpula confía en la empresa, sin embargo las OPV del 100% siempre suelen ser más sospechosas, ya que entregar el 100% de algo a cambio de dinero, deja claro que no se espera obtener a corto plazo ese dinero explotando la empresa.

No me parece mal que los developers o ideólogos de IOTA se hagan con un 51% de la empresa mediante sus tokens, es más, lo consideraría algo positivo desde el punto de vista empresarial. Más me preocuparía saber que esos ideólogos aprovechan para vender sus tokens "gratuitos" en repuntes de mercado...eso sí sería una noticia a tener muy en cuenta.

Yo cuando opero en USA una de las primeras cosas que hago es ver si los "insiders" venden acciones o compran, suele ser un indicador a medio plazo bastante interesante.

Hace poco Pirro nos comentaba lo sucedido en wagerr... pues bien, eso estadísticamente es lo normal, "take the money & run" esperemos que no sea el caso de nuestras inversiones, pero como buen gallego que soy, la desconfianza es mi sombra.

Buen viernes y entrada de fin de semana


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Jun 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Presuponiendo siempre mala fe... como ha de ser en todo negocio, lo que comentas tiene dos modos de interpretación:
> 
> 1- IOTA se crea única y exclusivamente para vender humo, estirar la goma y desplumar incautos. En este punto, hay dos tipos de timadores...los que van a cara descubierta y se les ve el plumero de lejos, y los que preparan durante largo la estrategia de usurpación de fondos, no dejando nada al azar.
> 
> ...



Difícil es de saber eso, Dominik dice por ejemplo que ha vendido lo justo en el bullmarket. Y ha criticado muy duramente cosas como las de Ripple, donde el dueño tiene reservados una burrada de tokens.

Yo creo que aunque quisieran hacer un exit scam lo tendrían difícil, porque hay muchas empresas gastando su tiempo, su dinero y su prestigio desarrollando PoC, por ejemplo fujitsu. Las demandas iban a ser épicas.


----------



## easyridergs (7 Jun 2019)

IOTA es de código abierto, el que tenga conocimientos y medios les puede hacer la competencia y montarse su propio DAG. De empresa nada, sí eso fueran se montaban sus patentes como ya han hecho otras tipo Hasgraph. El supply ya lo conocemos y los fundadores no van mancos, si fuera scam con haber vendido buena parte en el ATH estarían forradísimos, pero claramente esa no es su intención, están todo el puto día en el ajo y no paran de fichar cerebritos e innovar. A estos no solo les mueve el dinero, les mueve la ambición de ser los creadores de algo totalmente disruptivo que cambie el mundo y de paso hypermegaforrarse con la adopción del token.

Decir que JINN es un scam es asumir no tener ni pajolera idea de nada.

BTC de altruismo nada. Es una mafia de mineros que han creado algo que a día de hoy después de 10 de su creación solo se ha demostrado que sirve para especular. De libertad y descentralización nada de nada.


----------



## paketazo (7 Jun 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> IOTA es de código abierto, el que tenga conocimientos y medios les puede hacer la competencia y montarse su propio DAG. De empresa nada, sí eso fueran se montaban sus patentes como ya han hecho otras tipo Hasgraph. El supply ya lo conocemos y los fundadores no van mancos, si fuera scam con haber vendido buena parte en el ATH estarían forradísimos, pero claramente esa no es su intención, están todo el puto día en el ajo y no paran de fichar cerebritos e innovar. A estos no solo les mueve el dinero, les mueve la ambición de ser los creadores de algo totalmente disruptivo que cambie el mundo y de paso hypermegaforrarse con la adopción del token.
> 
> Decir que JINN es un scam es asumir no tener ni pajolera idea de nada.
> 
> BTC de altruismo nada. Es una mafia de mineros que han creado algo que a día de hoy después de 10 de su creación solo se ha demostrado que sirve para especular. De libertad y descentralización nada de nada.



Nos referimos a los inicios tanto de BTC como IOTA, Satoshi, fuera quién fuera, liberó un código para que quién lo quisiera lo usara, no captó fondos, no realizó ICO, simplemente programó algo, lo explicó, y lo compartió ... es imposible saber si su finalidad era forrarse en la singladura o simplemente era un experimento por amor al arte.

IOTA se proyectó para captar fondos en una ICO... si se hubiera realizado el proyecto, liberado el código, y regalado los tokens, se parecería más a BTC.

Como dije, la centralización actual de BTC no es culpa de BTC, si no de coyunturas económicas como el precio del hardware y sobre todo de la electricidad.

PoW precisa de un trabajo, y ese trabajo requiere de un costo...energético en el caso de BTC... a BTC le da igual que la energía valga en España 10 veces más que en China, o que mañana los equipos asic funcionen desconectados de la red con energía solar.

Para mi queda claro que BTC nació sin recaudar nada de nada, y por lo tanto no hay la presunción de negocio fraudulento por parte de su creador. Discutir cual es mejor para su finalidad es otra cuestión diferente.

Un saludo y buen fin de semana


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Jun 2019)

Más información, video inside, de la colaboración de IOTA, Vodafone y Orange, experimentando con mercados de datos. 

Blockchain-based Telecom Infrastructure Marketplace - TM Forum


----------



## elozano (8 Jun 2019)

No sé ustedes, y sin ser jactansioso dado que soy un novato, pero puedo apreciar claramente un Cup&Handle, lo cual es ciertamente un patrón potencialmente alcista, por lo que creo que es momento oportuno para comprar IOTA. Si hay algún especialista en el ramo que pueda confirmar o refutar mi opinión, favor de comentar. Reitero, es una opinión personal, no una recomendación. Buen fin de semana


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Jun 2019)

elozano dijo:


> No sé ustedes, y sin ser jactansioso dado que soy un novato, pero puedo apreciar claramente un Cup&Handle, lo cual es ciertamente un patrón potencialmente alcista, por lo que creo que es momento oportuno para comprar IOTA. Si hay algún especialista en el ramo que pueda confirmar o refutar mi opinión, favor de comentar. Reitero, es una opinión personal, no una recomendación. Buen fin de semana
> Ver archivo adjunto 116505



Por técnico todo el mercado está ya alcista, no sólo IOTA. Si, el patrón se ve que es claramente la famosa taza con asa.


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Jun 2019)

Introduction of Aigarth


----------



## mathobarca (11 Jun 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Introduction of Aigarth



Realmente es un proyecto emocionante.. una especie de reedición de la IA de Google pero descentralizada y distribuida. Mucha curiosidad y expectativas al respecto!


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Jun 2019)

mathobarca dijo:


> Realmente es un proyecto emocionante.. una especie de reedición de la IA de Google pero descentralizada y distribuida. Mucha curiosidad y expectativas al respecto!



De momento es solo un proyecto, hasta que no se ponga Qubic a andar no podrán empezar. Pero es una idea que tienen desde hace mucho.


----------



## paketazo (11 Jun 2019)

elozano dijo:


> No sé ustedes, y sin ser jactansioso dado que soy un novato, pero puedo apreciar claramente un Cup&Handle, lo cual es ciertamente un patrón potencialmente alcista, por lo que creo que es momento oportuno para comprar IOTA. Si hay algún especialista en el ramo que pueda confirmar o refutar mi opinión, favor de comentar. Reitero, es una opinión personal, no una recomendación. Buen fin de semana
> Ver archivo adjunto 116505






Yo la tacita de momento no la veo...que conste que tampoco me fío un pelo de las tacitas...las he visto perfectas en el chart y terminar en el suelo rotas en pedazos.

Apuntad el soporte de 0,40$, que tanto costo perforar cuando era resistencia...si se pierde, es muy posible retornar a medio plazo a cotas muy bajas, y como os dije y repito (siendo holder), es más probable regresar a mínimos que irnos a 2$...por mi bien espero estar equivocado.

Un saludo


----------



## PlanetaOTC (11 Jun 2019)

Estaba revisando los gráficos de BTC, ETH e IOTA y es curioso que desde que empezó el rebote (potencial nuevo bullrun), BTC ha hecho casi un 200% (de unos 3200$ a 9200%) y ETH casi un 300% (de unos $80 a casi 300$). Sin embargo, IOTA, que ha bajado en mayor proporción, alcanzando un mínimo de 0,21$ desde su ATH en unos 5,20$, es decir, un 96% de corrección, apenas ha subido hasta unos 0,55$ (entorno a un 160%) y eso ahora, con el anuncio del Coordicide y el plan para llevarlo a cabo. Cuando BTC empezó a rebotar a finales de diciembre '18, ETH se marcó un x2 muy fácil, IOTA apenas un 70%...

Teniendo en cuenta que es todo un universo aparte de BTC y cualquier moneda basada en blockchain y siendo su estandarte, vamos el BTC de dicho protocolo, llama bastante la atención la poca atención que está recibiendo con lo castigada que ha estado estos últimos meses...

¿Opiniones?

Saludos!


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (11 Jun 2019)

PlanetaOTC dijo:


> Estaba revisando los gráficos de BTC, ETH e IOTA y es curioso que desde que empezó el rebote (potencial nuevo bullrun), BTC ha hecho casi un 200% (de unos 3200$ a 9200%) y ETH casi un 300% (de unos $80 a casi 300$). Sin embargo, IOTA, que ha bajado en mayor proporción, alcanzando un mínimo de 0,21$ desde su ATH en unos 5,20$, es decir, un 96% de corrección, apenas ha subido hasta unos 0,55$ (entorno a un 160%) y eso ahora, con el anuncio del Coordicide y el plan para llevarlo a cabo. Cuando BTC empezó a rebotar a finales de diciembre '18, ETH se marcó un x2 muy fácil, IOTA apenas un 70%...
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta que es todo un universo aparte de BTC y cualquier moneda basada en blockchain y siendo su estandarte, vamos el BTC de dicho protocolo, llama bastante la atención la poca atención que está recibiendo con lo castigada que ha estado estos últimos meses...
> 
> ...



Aparte de que la IF no está muy por la labor de bailar al son que le mandan los capos de los exchanges, hay que tener en cuenta también que está listada en una proporción bastante menor de markets y pares respecto a los que enumeras, aparte del top15. ...por ej. no estar en coinbase ya es un punto importante, y no están porque el desarrollo de su proyecto no está en producción y coinbase no lista nada que esté en estado de desarrollo alpha o beta si no recuerdo haberlo leído mal en su día.

Los grandes intercambios quieren ser pagados (esencialmente sobornados) para que coticen sus tokens. La Fundación IOTA ha dejado en claro que no van a pagar intercambios para enumerar IOTA, lo que no ayuda a su cotización, y no quieren fomentar tampoco ni fomo ni fud.

Otro punto a tener en cuenta es porque no es solo otra bifurcación de Bitcoin o un token ERC20 para el que ya se tiene la infraestructura disponible en el exchange. IOTA es tan único en su protocolo DAG que requiere una infraestructura algo más especial para poder listarlo con seguridad.

Dan Simerman, de la fundación IOTA, dijo que el enfoque para el proyecto global es tener un crecimiento orgánico, y no quieren capacitar ni condicionar al mercado. Básicamente dijo: "*Constrúyelo y ellos vendrán*". ...Su "Build it and they will come" (Efecto Mandela).

El tiempo dirá.


----------



## PlanetaOTC (11 Jun 2019)

Me-llamo-PEPE dijo:


> Aparte de que la IF no está muy por la labor de bailar al son que le mandan los capos de los exchanges, hay que tener en cuenta también que está listada en una proporción bastante menor de markets y pares respecto a los que enumeras, aparte del top15. ...por ej. no estar en coinbase ya es un punto importante, y no están porque el desarrollo de su proyecto no está en producción y coinbase no lista nada que esté en estado de desarrollo alpha o beta si no recuerdo haberlo leído mal en su día.
> 
> Los grandes intercambios quieren ser pagados (esencialmente sobornados) para que coticen sus tokens. La Fundación IOTA ha dejado en claro que no van a pagar intercambios para enumerar IOTA, lo que no ayuda a su cotización, y no quieren fomentar tampoco ni fomo ni fud.
> 
> ...



Sí, estoy de acuerdo, no cotizar contra EUR o USD en los grandes exchanges como Coinbase, Kraken, Bitstamp y demás se nota...

Pero coincido en que es preferible un crecimiento orgánico si de verdad creen en su proyecto y esto no es un pump and dump.


----------



## bizardu (11 Jun 2019)

PlanetaOTC dijo:


> Estaba revisando los gráficos de BTC, ETH e IOTA y es curioso que desde que empezó el rebote (potencial nuevo bullrun), BTC ha hecho casi un 200% (de unos 3200$ a 9200%) y ETH casi un 300% (de unos $80 a casi 300$). Sin embargo, IOTA, que ha bajado en mayor proporción, alcanzando un mínimo de 0,21$ desde su ATH en unos 5,20$, es decir, un 96% de corrección, apenas ha subido hasta unos 0,55$ (entorno a un 160%) y eso ahora, con el anuncio del Coordicide y el plan para llevarlo a cabo. Cuando BTC empezó a rebotar a finales de diciembre '18, ETH se marcó un x2 muy fácil, IOTA apenas un 70%...
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta que es todo un universo aparte de BTC y cualquier moneda basada en blockchain y siendo su estandarte, vamos el BTC de dicho protocolo, llama bastante la atención la poca atención que está recibiendo con lo castigada que ha estado estos últimos meses...
> 
> ...



Centrate en Ethereum que es lo que va a mandar en 5 años o así, IOTA a un le queda largo recorrido 2060.


----------



## PlanetaOTC (11 Jun 2019)

Mójate un poco más hombre, ¿cuáles son tus pronósticos?

Tan solo por estar a más de un x10 actualmente de su ATH ya es muy interesante. Si consiguen hacer funcionar el Coordicide la veo fácil en 25$ mínimo. Solo falta ver si son capaces de tenerlo listo para antes de que termine el siguiente bullrun...


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (11 Jun 2019)

IF lo tiene claro y mantiene sus principios desde sus inicios. No les mueve la especulación y a la que lo huelen dan puerta al tema. Esta gente quieren salir en unos años en la wikipedia como unos visionarios/revolucionarios y como creadores de un nuevo paradigma industrial. En su team hay mucho cerebro friki y académico que les mueve más ese tema que lo meramente económico, y en sus recién 3 años cumplidos de proyecto ya han dado suficientes pasos como para empezar a demostrar que van en serio. Les queda un mundo por recorrer y demostrar ...pero ya empiezan a llamar la atención más de la cuenta.

El tiempo dirá.


----------



## PlanetaOTC (11 Jun 2019)

Bueno, por lo que he visto, no están exentos de cierto ego que no es lo más apropiado en proyectos de esta índole. El problema que tuvieron con Perl-P en 2017 creo que no lo supieron llevar muy bien por lo que he estado leyendo.

Hay bastantes críticas a otros aspectos como el sistema ternario, para el que habría que adaptar toda la industria sin que los beneficios sean tan sobresalientes...

Y bueno, la principal pregunta es si lograrán encontrar la solución para eliminar al coordinador.

Personalmente, me parece fascinante el proyecto, pero tiene algunos aspectos que me preocupan. Aunque esto es lo que tienen las inversiones de riesgo.


----------



## PlanetaOTC (11 Jun 2019)

Veo que tienes mucha confianza en que se repetirá el subidón antológico de BTC en IOTA. Ciertamente, si consiguen hacer funcionar el protocolo, yo también pienso que se irá a cotas muy, muy altas y que la oportunidad desde estos niveles es histórica.


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (11 Jun 2019)

PlanetaOTC dijo:


> Personalmente, me parece fascinante el proyecto, pero tiene algunos aspectos que me preocupan. Aunque esto es lo que tienen las inversiones de riesgo.



Coincido en lo mismo. Creo que tenemos suficiente información como para tener una perspectiva algo más clara de la magnitud de este proyecto y si debemos, o no, mover ficha en consecuencia (y en el momento correcto).


----------



## mathobarca (13 Jun 2019)

IOTA - XDK2MAM: Publishing Bosch XDK110 sensor's data to the Tangle via MAM


----------



## PlanetaOTC (13 Jun 2019)

mathobarca dijo:


> IOTA - XDK2MAM: Publishing Bosch XDK110 sensor's data to the Tangle via MAM



Para el que sea nuevo y quiera leer algo más sobre el tema, directo desde Bosch:

Everything you need to know about IOTA, XDK2MAM and Bosch XDK


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Jun 2019)

Mañana llega el 5G a España. Importante de cara a la adopción del iot.

Vodafone estrenará el 5G en España el 15 de junio con la red de Huawei

Se están dando prisa por implantarlo.


----------



## PlanetaOTC (14 Jun 2019)

¿Qué os parece Huobi y HitBTC como exchanges para operar con IOTA/BTC? El primero es el que mayor volumen mueve con diferencia. Actualmente tengo cuenta con Binance y Bitfinex (para el par USD que es el que más mueve en el caso de Bitfinex), pero quería tener otras opciones preparadas en caso de ser necesarias.

Gracias,
Saludos


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Jun 2019)

PlanetaOTC dijo:


> ¿Qué os parece Huobi y HitBTC como exchanges para operar con IOTA/BTC? El primero es el que mayor volumen mueve con diferencia. Actualmente tengo cuenta con Binance y Bitfinex (para el par USD que es el que más mueve en el caso de Bitfinex), pero quería tener otras opciones preparadas en caso de ser necesarias.
> 
> Gracias,
> Saludos



Hit BTC ni con un palo, Huobi tiene deshabilitada la trasferencia de IOTA a wallet. Binance sigue siendo mejor opción.


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Jun 2019)

IOTA empieza a meterse dentro del mundo médico:

JMIR - Designing a Distributed Ledger Technology System for Interoperable and General Data Protection Regulation–Compliant Health Data Exchange: A Use Case in Blood Glucose Data | Hawig | Journal of Medical Internet Research

Muy interesante este poc.


----------



## PlanetaOTC (14 Jun 2019)

Estaba dándole vueltas a posibles casos prácticos si esto acaba de implantarse y me surgen algunas dudas.

Por ejemplo, supongamos el caso de que Land Rover, VW o la que sea saca sus vehículos con monedero integrado y ya no pagamos la gasolina con Euros si no con IOTAs. La primera vez que vaya a ir a repostar, tendré que comprar IOTAs con mis euros. Pongamos que compro 60€ de IOTA, que al cambio actual (0,38€) son unas 158 MIOTAs.

Pasa 1 semana desde entonces y es entonces cuando me acerco a repostar. En ese momento, la cotización de IOTA ha caído un 25% con respecto a mi precio de compra, cotizando ahora a 0,29€, por lo que mis 140 MIOTAs ahora valen 40,6€ y mi poder adquisitivo ha disminuido, luego tendré que gastar un 25% más de IOTAs para adquirir la misma gasolina que podría comprar la semana pasada.

¿Cómo se soluciona esto? Se necesitaría que el token tuviera un valor estable, ¿no?

Gracias,
Saludos


----------



## besto (14 Jun 2019)

Por esta razon ,facebook ha sacado una stablecoin.


----------



## paketazo (14 Jun 2019)

PlanetaOTC dijo:


> Estaba dándole vueltas a posibles casos prácticos si esto acaba de implantarse y me surgen algunas dudas.
> 
> Por ejemplo, supongamos el caso de que Land Rover, VW o la que sea saca sus vehículos con monedero integrado y ya no pagamos la gasolina con Euros si no con IOTAs. La primera vez que vaya a ir a repostar, tendré que comprar IOTAs con mis euros. Pongamos que compro 60€ de IOTA, que al cambio actual (0,38€) son unas 158 MIOTAs.
> 
> ...



No. Tu pagas al consumir, ni antes ni después. Si compras IOTA no compras combustible, si compras combustible IOTA actúa como puente de pago en ese momento, no a una semana vista. 

Tu pagas con tarjeta cuando consumes, no una semana antes. 

Un saludo


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Jun 2019)

PlanetaOTC dijo:


> Estaba dándole vueltas a posibles casos prácticos si esto acaba de implantarse y me surgen algunas dudas.
> 
> Por ejemplo, supongamos el caso de que Land Rover, VW o la que sea saca sus vehículos con monedero integrado y ya no pagamos la gasolina con Euros si no con IOTAs. La primera vez que vaya a ir a repostar, tendré que comprar IOTAs con mis euros. Pongamos que compro 60€ de IOTA, que al cambio actual (0,38€) son unas 158 MIOTAs.
> 
> ...



No te importará tanto porque te las habrán dado por compartir datos. Otra cosa es que más adelante se pudiera incluir con qubic lo que son opciones, "calls" en el mundo financiero, para mantener el precio estable en el momento del pago, es un contrato. De todos modos es algo que leí por ahí, no es algo seguro.


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Jun 2019)

Un artículo de la propia fundación sobre el propósito general de IOTA. 

Connecting The Human Economy and The Machine Economy


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Jun 2019)

Nueva remesa de mejoras, para IRI van a ser seguramente las últimas antes de pasar a la era post coordinador. 

Client libraries and IRI with networking rewrite update


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Jun 2019)

Nueva versión de Trinity, es una actualización grande. 


Trinity Desktop 0.6.0 is out. This release brings a substantial rewrite of the networking layer. Trinity will now perform automatic node management in the background. Advanced users have the option to adjust a number of different node selection settings. There are a fair few stability fixes as well.

iotaledger/trinity-wallet

- New: Automatic node management and lots of configurability for advanced users (#1509)
- Update: Auto updates functionality improvements (#1705)
- Update: Add several wallet initialisation error explanations (#1727)
- Update: Enable Hardened Runtime on MacOS (#1751)
- Fix: Ignore system proxy setting is not saved (#1689)
- Fix: Wallet language resets to English (#1704)
- Fix: Windows installation should remove appData on uninstall (#1726)
- Fix: Wallet does not work on Windows when username has special characters (#1767)
- Update: Crowdin translations (#1657, #1680, #1719)

Closes #523, #544, #722, #892, #894, #1594, #1625, #1626, #1639, #1683, #1685, #1692


----------



## Ninoshka (15 Jun 2019)

Tendrán muchas cosas en contra de los Ibéricos, no?


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Jun 2019)

Va a ser un despliegue muy rápido por todos lados, no creo que nos frian en un mes.


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Jun 2019)

No tiene que ver directamente con IOTA, pero a @Negrofuturo seguro que le interesa esto. Acojona un poco:

Internet de las Cosas llega al entorno militar-noticia defensa.com - Noticias Defensa CYBERSEGURIDAD


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (16 Jun 2019)

lo del 5G ya se va haciendo más eco en los diarios generalistas para que el gran público empiece a asociar esa tecnología a IoT y deje poco a poco de sonarles a chino Qué es el 5G y por qué decidirá desde la telefonía hasta la inteligencia artificial (último párrafo)


----------



## lolomondo (16 Jun 2019)

L


Me-llamo-PEPE dijo:


> lo del 5G ya se va haciendo más eco en los diarios generalistas para que el gran público empiece a asociar esa tecnología a IoT y deje poco a poco de sonarles a chino Qué es el 5G y por qué decidirá desde la telefonía hasta la inteligencia artificial (último párrafo)



I


----------



## paketazo (16 Jun 2019)

NF no tienes puta idea...a quién le importa un cáncer si puede bajarse la serie de moda y verla en el metro, o jugar online desde el bar de la esquina sin perder velocidad...y por supuesto, lo más relevante...el porno 3D con gafas de realidad virtual en tiempo real...que para eso se ha inventado el 5G no para tonterías de IOT.

Remad cabrones


----------



## mathobarca (16 Jun 2019)

Part I — So What is The Internet of Things?


----------



## Parlakistan (16 Jun 2019)

Yo de todos modos llevo escuchando estas historias del cáncer desde el 3g...


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Jun 2019)

PABLO MARTIN LAZARE dijo:


> *Habra una MONEDA UNICA MUNDIAL (tal vez una moneda electrónica como el BITCOIN) sin lugar a dudas incluida en un dispositivo CHIP RFID IMPLANTABLE EN LA MANO DERECHA (MARCA DE LA BESTIA, sin la que no se podrá comprar ni vender, mencionado en el mismo capítulo 13 del Libro de Apocalipsis)
> Mucho se puede decir del SIONISMO-ILLUMINATI que trabaja a traves del CLUB BILDERBERG, se apoya en el CFR (Council on Foreign Relations (en español Consejo de Relaciones Exteriores; abreviado en ingles como CFR) y la Comisión Trilateral, el Club de Roma y tentáculos de la misma naturaleza e importancia (como ya se dijo, la masoneria al estilo SKULL AND BONES), pero haria este resumen demasiado extenso (pueden solicitarme un folleto mas extenso que escribi sobre este tema)
> EL NUEVO ORDEN MUNDIAL DEL ANTICRISTO incluira la "pata religiosa" con la RELIGION MUNDIAL UNICA en cabeza del PAPA, el FALSO PROFETA que a traves del ECUMENISMO (llevar al protestantismo APOSTATA a sus pies) y con ayuda del Movimiento espiritual NUEVA ERA (basado en Teosofía de corte ocultista) todas las religiones tanto las monoteistas como las orientales serán manejadas por el PAPA, EL FALSO PROFETA que hara que TODOS ADOREN A LA BESTIA-ANTICRISTO*
> 
> ...



Reportado.


----------



## Thundercat (18 Jun 2019)

Pero sin 5g no habrá IoT no?


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Jun 2019)

Thundercat dijo:


> Pero sin 5g no habrá IoT no?



El 5g permite conectar millones de dispositivos por km cuadrado a baja latencia. Aunque también hay más protocolos como lorawan que permiten conectar a gran velocidad objetos. 

Cambiando de tema, pego una contestación de Dan Simerman de la IF a preguntas sobre el lío de Binance en USA. Es interesante:

Hola @ tesssquare412, puedo hablar de esto. El juego de intercambio es muy difícil de decir lo menos. Aquí en los EE. UU., La dificultad se ve agravada por el hecho de que se está realizando una gran cantidad de controles regulatorios en los intercambios, y tengo que imaginar que una gran cantidad de recursos se destinarán a respaldar las nuevas y futuras regulaciones.

Como alguien más se menciona a continuación, también hay mucha política oculta cuando se trabaja con intercambios. Los tomadores de decisiones individuales pueden tener alianzas con otros proyectos que pueden no ser fácilmente evidentes, o pueden estar más incentivados a trabajar con un proyecto porque hay $$$ involucrado. Nos damos cuenta de que esto es algo que tenemos que tomar muy en serio.

Una última nota, recuerde que el consumidor es una parte muy pequeña del pastel. Si bien queremos asegurarnos de que los 'comerciantes' tengan acceso a IOTA, debemos darnos cuenta de que las corporaciones y otras entidades más grandes también pueden desear tener IOTA. Estos van de la mano, y es algo en lo que estamos trabajando ahora mismo. La mayoría de los proyectos solo se centran en 'cuando Binance' ... Pero nadie está pensando en este MANERA de usuario más grande que puede requerir métodos regulados para adquirir el token. Les prometo que el 99% de los proyectos no piensan de esta manera, y realmente se mostrará en los próximos 6 a 12 meses.


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Jun 2019)

Trinity Desktop 0.6.1 has been released. This build contains several bug fixes.

Download it here: iotaledger/trinity-wallet

- Fix: Autopromotion not working as intended (#1794)
- Fix: Improve reliability of reattachment and promotion (#1779)
- Fix: Temporarily disable hardened runtime - fix Mac Ledger issues (#1793)
- Fix: Mac tray app not rendering (#1792)
- Update: New translations (#1782, #1796)

Closes #1785, #1789, #1778


----------



## Panko21 (18 Jun 2019)

Cómo me recomendáis guardar las iota?? Algún tuto? Estoy pez en esto.


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Jun 2019)

Panko21 dijo:


> Cómo me recomendáis guardar las iota?? Algún tuto? Estoy pez en esto.



iotaledger/trinity-wallet

Busca videos en español del monedero, que los hay.


----------



## Panko21 (18 Jun 2019)

Ok, y para pillar más tengo en hitbtc que cambie hace poco otras monedas que tenía allí pero no perece muy recomendable la verdad. 

Siento ser tan jodidamente novato


----------



## PlanetaOTC (18 Jun 2019)

Panko21 dijo:


> Ok, y para pillar más tengo en hitbtc que cambie hace poco otras monedas que tenía allí pero no perece muy recomendable la verdad.
> 
> Siento ser tan jodidamente novato



Binance


----------



## StalkerTlön (18 Jun 2019)

Panko21 dijo:


> Ok, y para pillar más tengo en hitbtc que cambie hace poco otras monedas que tenía allí pero no perece muy recomendable la verdad.
> 
> Siento ser tan jodidamente novato



Huye de ese nido de serpientes. Además de ser poco fiables al sacar las criptos de ahi, cobran comisiones abusivas y las cambian a su antojo. Binance, Bitfinex, Bitpanda mejor.


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Jun 2019)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Huye de ese nido de serpientes. Además de ser poco fiables al sacar las criptos de ahi, cobran comisiones abusivas y las cambian a su antojo. Binance, Bitfinex, Bitpanda mejor.



Bitpanda es bastante serio, Binance y Bitfinex no están mal. Cualquiera antes que hitbtc.


----------



## PlanetaOTC (19 Jun 2019)

Part IV — The Qubic Network!


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Jun 2019)

PlanetaOTC dijo:


> Part IV — The Qubic Network!



De los mejores artículos que he leído para entender Qubic, que no es algo sencillo.


----------



## PlanetaOTC (19 Jun 2019)

¿Podría tener esto relación con los chips JINN?

Key technology for the internet of things: Bosch to set up new semiconductor fab in Dresden, Germany


----------



## Ninoshka (20 Jun 2019)

Panko21 dijo:


> Ok, y para pillar más tengo en hitbtc que cambie hace poco otras monedas que tenía allí pero no perece muy recomendable la verdad.
> 
> Siento ser tan jodidamente novato



Tengo en hitbtc unos miotas hace meses y aún no los puedo sacar, salte de ese exchange.
Aqui el video de FunOnTheRide sobre la Trinity te ayudará bastante:


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Jun 2019)

Pues tenemos un nuevo caso de uso basado en la cadena de suministro, la seguridad alimentaria de las personas con alergias:

IOTA-Primority Partnership: How to improve food and consumer safety?


----------



## Thundercat (20 Jun 2019)

Me parece buenísimo para las ALTs que bajen mientras btc sube, eso quiere decir que están pasando dinero de las alt a btc. Yo espero que cuando vuelva veamos un pump, por lo menos otra vez a los 0.55, ojalá arranque definitivamente.


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (20 Jun 2019)

Os dejo un gráfico de distribución de tokens de IOTA a fecha 19/06/2019 para que os hagáis una idea de la proporción de carteras gordas vs minoristas




Los minoristas solo tienen la porción azul marino, la rosa, y parte de la verde. El resto lo dejo a vuestra interpretación.


----------



## Bucanero (20 Jun 2019)

Pues la idea que me viene a la cabeza y puede estar equivocada,es que si lo tienen casi todo ellos y no la distribuyen a precios más altos, es que la quieren para ellos.


----------



## paketazo (20 Jun 2019)

Bucanero dijo:


> Pues la idea que me viene a la cabeza y puede estar equivocada,es que si lo tienen casi todo ellos y no la distribuyen a precios más altos, es que la quieren para ellos.



Ojalá sea esa la interpretación buena... La mala sería que no la quiere nadie a ningún precio. 

A ver si aguanta los 0.40$,sería interesante.

Un saludo


----------



## orbeo (21 Jun 2019)

Iota se ha convertido en una stable coin o que cojones le pasa? 

Sube ijaputa!


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (21 Jun 2019)

sólo 297 carteras controlan el 73,48% del total de tokens. Ahí es nah...


----------



## Thundercat (21 Jun 2019)

Está acumulada, eso es bueno...


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (21 Jun 2019)

orbeo dijo:


> Iota se ha convertido en una stable coin o que cojones le pasa?
> 
> Sube ijaputa!



...Nos decían de pequeños que China era un gigante dormido...




Ahí lo dejo, feliz verano!


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (21 Jun 2019)

Goder bitcoin 10.000 pavels....mecago en la leche Merche...


----------



## orbeo (21 Jun 2019)

Me-llamo-PEPE dijo:


> ...Nos decían de pequeños que China era un gigante dormido...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 120212
> 
> ...



De pequeños??? Hace 40 años que yo era pequeño!!! Tengo que esperar 40 años a que Iota suba????

Menos mal que me lo tomo a cachondeo


----------



## Patanegra (21 Jun 2019)

orbeo dijo:


> Iota se ha convertido en una stable coin o que cojones le pasa?
> 
> Sube ijaputa!



es estable solo en mercado alcista


----------



## Thundercat (21 Jun 2019)

No subestimeis a iota, que esta mierda es como ripple, cuando arranque no la para nadie


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (21 Jun 2019)

Preocupa que de estar en el Top 5, haya bajado hasta el 16....


----------



## Forcopula (23 Jun 2019)

Vamos esa iota, que se sube al ascensor!!


----------



## easyridergs (23 Jun 2019)

Para ir calentando motores: SHIMMER


----------



## mathobarca (23 Jun 2019)

Otro gran articulo de la serie:
Part V — But What About The Computational Resource? The Natural Gas To Oil In The Digital Realm!


----------



## MrSmith (23 Jun 2019)

Esto del iota es lo del 5g? Donde se puede comprar ? Como se guarda??


----------



## PlanetaOTC (23 Jun 2019)

MrSmith dijo:


> Esto del iota es lo del 5g? Donde se puede comprar ? Como se guarda??



Exchange para comprar/vender:
Binance

Monedero oficial para guardarlas:
trinity.iota.org


----------



## mathobarca (24 Jun 2019)

ELI9: Azimuth (previously known as NB-PoW)


----------



## p_pin (24 Jun 2019)

Calentando motores...

Iota en mínimos históricos (según investing) respecto a BTC:


----------



## easyridergs (24 Jun 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Calentando motores...
> 
> Iota en mínimos históricos (según investing) respecto a BTC:



Conoces la expresión “BUY THE DIP” ?


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Jun 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Conoces la expresión “BUY THE DIP” ?



A lo que están llegando algunos. Todo se basa en el precio. Cuando se acabe eso no tendrán ni un clavo al que aferrarse.


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Jun 2019)

Una entrevista muy interesante al empresario de la marca de ropa de lujo, alyx, que se asocio con IOTA

Matthew Williams is using blockchain to tell Alyx’s story


The price of such initiatives varies widely, which is why smaller brands should shop around. Some ledgers charge transaction fees at different stages of the process — costs that “could kill a project”, says Guinard — but there are alternatives like the IOTA blockchain that Alyx chose, which is free and says it has no scaling limitations.

While there are initial costs of hiring Avery Dennison and Evrythng to create a unique digital ID, the price then escalates according to the number of times a brand posts to the blockchain, the complexity of its supply chain and the amount of data uploaded, says Colarossi.


Ajá, las tarifas mineras pueden matar un proyecto empresarial, interesante.


----------



## p_pin (24 Jun 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> A lo que están llegando algunos. Todo se basa en el precio. Cuando se acabe eso no tendrán ni un clavo al que aferrarse.





easyridergs dijo:


> Conoces la expresión “BUY THE DIP” ?



Ok cambién el título.... TO THE DIIIIP!!


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Jun 2019)

IOTA presents at IEEE ICBC in Seoul


----------



## paketazo (24 Jun 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Calentando motores...
> 
> Iota en mínimos históricos (según investing) respecto a BTC:



Especulativamente hablando, y respecto a BTC, cagada magna. Hay que reconocer las realidades para poder ver más allá.

Hace tiempo que dejé de enamorarme de proyectos, acciones, divisas... de lo único que sigo pecando es que me encanta el oro, a ver si lo logro superar.

Cuando yo me posicioné en IOTA no hace mucho, rondaba 0,36$ y 5700 satos, es evidente que si hubiera esperado con los BTC cargados hoy podría comprar bastantes más IOTA, y eso de entrada es un pequeño fiasco que hay que aceptar.

Como comenté el otro día, el tiempo juega en contra de IOTA, pues si no hace valer su teórica posición de ventaja obteniendo una capitalización y un precio elevado ahora, nada impide que otro proyecto en unos meses tome el relevo atraiga más miradas y se haga con sus ideas de manera "gratuita"

Considero que cuanto más elevada es la capitalización/precio del token, más poder tiene la crypto, y su base de financiación es mayor.

Otra cosa que puede suceder es que haya un rebote respecto a BTC y que este pierda gran valor respecto a $, así que nos quedaríamos peor incluso de lo que estamos en el plan financiero.

El tiempo hasta ahora ha quitado la razón, sobre todo a nivel especulativo/inversión... veremos que sucede en adelante.

Suerte a todos.


----------



## Thundercat (24 Jun 2019)

Señores lo que está pasando ahora YA PASÓ, hasta que BTC no termine de subir bien las ALTS no van a despegar porque tiene que haber trasvase de dinero entre uno y otro. Vosotros lo sabréis mejor que yo, que vivisteis la última burbuja y yo no. Es lo que más probabilidades tiene que pase.


----------



## Thundercat (24 Jun 2019)

Si no es así es que nos han cambiado las condiciones del mercado totalmente y en ese caso estamos jodidos, pero de momento se repite la historia.


----------



## paketazo (24 Jun 2019)

Thundercat dijo:


> Señores lo que está pasando ahora YA PASÓ, hasta que BTC no termine de subir bien las ALTS no van a despegar porque tiene que haber trasvase de dinero entre uno y otro. Vosotros lo sabréis mejor que yo, que vivisteis la última burbuja y yo no. Es lo que más probabilidades tiene que pase.



No, no pasó... BTC está a menos de 2X de sus ATH y la mayoría de criptos están a un 7X 8X 12X... No vamos a ver un trasvase de este tipo...olvídalo.

A medio plazo BTC win...y quizá alguna otra sí logre romper sus ATH, pero no lo veo, o no al menos a corto plazo...sin embargo si veo a BTC muy cerca de regresar en un tiempo a 20K.

Un saludo


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (24 Jun 2019)

Tiene algo que ver IOTA con el 5G ?....os veo muy tristones....Yo tengo un buen promedio y vendiendo ahora incluso algo sacaria de beneficio pero esperaremos a 2020....


----------



## p_pin (25 Jun 2019)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Tiene algo que ver IOTA con el 5G ?....os veo muy tristones....Yo tengo un buen promedio y vendiendo ahora incluso algo sacaria de beneficio pero esperaremos a 2020....



Has comprado en lo que llevamos de año?


----------



## Thundercat (25 Jun 2019)

yo a 0.38 le entré


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Jun 2019)

X-CUBE-IOTA1 - IOTA Distributed Ledger Technology software expansion for STM32Cube - STMicroelectronics

Tic tac tic tac


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Jun 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> X-CUBE-IOTA1 - IOTA Distributed Ledger Technology software expansion for STM32Cube - STMicroelectronics
> 
> Tic tac tic tac



St microelectronics es una empresa muy importante en la fabricación de semiconductores. 

*Clientes*
La compañía cuenta con unos 1500 clientes. Los más importantes son:

Fabricantes de equipos para automóvil: Bosch, DaimlerChrysler, Visteon, y Siemens
Fabricantes de Telefonía móvil: Nokia, Motorola
Fabricantes de impresoras: Hewlett-Packard
Fabricantes e infraestructura telefónica: Alcatel y Nortel Networks
Fabricantes de discos duros: Seagate Technology y Western Digital
Fabricantes de electrónica de consumo: Philips, Sony, y Thomson
Fabricantes de equipamiento industrial: Siemens
Distribuidores de componentes electrónicos: Arrow Electronics


----------



## mathobarca (29 Jun 2019)

STMicro fabrica microchips y ha creado un programa para integrar IOTA en uno de sus chips utilizado para dispositivos del IOT y otras tareas
Un estudio interesante acerca del peso de STMicro en la industria:
https://m.eet.com/media/1246048/2017-embedded-market-study.pdf


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Jun 2019)

IOTA Now Offered as Option with ST Processors | ICOExaminer


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Jul 2019)

Lidbot lo está haciendo muy bien. Tienen ya montones de clientes como la ciudad de Taipei y PoC con algunas empresas muy importantes como American Airlines.


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Jul 2019)

Trinity wallet sale de beta:

IOTA Foundation Releases the Trinity Wallet


----------



## easyridergs (3 Jul 2019)

Oye, pero no te habías ido de vacaciones con pulgoso ?


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (7 Jul 2019)

Os dejo actualización del seguimiento que vamos haciendo en el canal *#iota* del Discord de "*Criptolandia*" a la distribución del token desde el mes de *mayo de 2019* a ver qué os parece:

Por una parte os dejo acceso al Excel online con la información actualizada al cierre de *Junio 2019*:

Iota Tokens Distribution

Por otra os dejo una animación que hemos hecho para que veáis el baile de las porciones en el mes de mayo y junio 2019:



Toda la info anterior procede de la fuente oficial de IOTA en _Statistics about tokens distribution_

-------------------




En base a los datos anteriores me atrevo a daros mi opinión personal sobre la distribución/acumulación de tokens de IOTA, a ver si entre todos vamos sacando algo de luz a la información que está ahí fuera.

Se podrían aplicar diferentes hipótesis, pero la que más me encaja es: que las 3 carteras tochas (amarillo) pertenecen a la IF, tanto la declarada como oficial como las otras dos de forma "underground" por razones estratégicas. ...Yo me inclino porque las carteras de los exchanges están en el siguiente escalon descendente (rojo) y que de las 37 carteras actuales de esa porción roja las más gordas son de bitfinex y binance, luego el resto me encaja que algunas sean de uno o varios partners muy importantes (tanto anunciados como no anunciados aún) aparte de algunos otros exchanges menores, incluso inversor/es muy tocho/s, etc. Esto ya todo muy cogido con pinzas. ...El azul clarito me encaja que sea exactamente lo mismo que para el color rojo, sólo que en una categoría con menos peso/fuerza porque fijaros que tanto rojo y azul clarito tienen casi la misma cantidad de tokens pero el rojo son 37 carteras y la azul clarito son 253 que probablemente la mayoría son partners y grupos de inversion potentes tambien. Morado son carteras de inversores a medio caballo entre mayoristas/minoristas pero con un buen pico metido, y el resto de colores son los minoristas de a pie como nosotros repartidos en diferentes escalones según lo que hayan decidido meter.

Lo que me gusta es ver como el total de tokens de las 3 carteras más gordas (amarillo), y que muy probablemente son de la IF, toma un camino descendente, imagino como resultado de distribución a partners, exchanges, etc. Imagino además que esos tokens se mueven por la puerta de atrás para no influir en la cotización. Creo que lo lógico es que el color amarillo se vaya desinflando con el paso de los meses. Sería lo esperado y nos confirmaría que la IF está consiguiendo colocar los tokens a nuevos actores de su ecosistema que debe verse reflejado en la suma de totales del en color rojo, azul clarito y morado. Esto nos confirmaría la entrada y acumulación de gente potente a futuros escenarios que están por venir en plazos muy largos aún.

Y fijaos por último en una apreciación personal respecto a las carteras moradas, verde, rosa y azul marino. Todas suman un total de direcciones mayor a su mes anterior, y salvo la verde que pierde 3 Ti, el resto han crecido en tokens tambien, pero lo importante es que han entrando carteras nuevas en lo que nos confirmaría un efecto llamada del sector de gente "minorista" dispuesto a ir acumulando más que en el mes anterior. En siguientes meses iremos observando si se confirma este comportamiento.

¿Y qué pasa con el color azul clarito?, pues que 5 carteras que estaban en mayo en ese rango tipo VIP han pasado a nivel "rojo super vip" en junio casi con total seguridad porque quieran acumular más por razones técnicas, estratégicas o especulativas, aparte que el famoso *martillo de hans* se esconde troceado en ese mismo color azul clarito. Fijaos como esa porción azul ha perdido casi 20 TI redondos (6.800.000 $) de un mes al otro, y qué casualidad que justo lo vemos reflejado en el mes de junio porque el coordicide fue anunciado pocos días antes de terminar el mes de mayo. Demasiada casualidad que aquí podéis ver reflejada en forma de pump antes de anunciarse oficialmente el coordicide:



y aquí veréis en el konkorde cómo en esos pumps, algunas manos fuertes iban aprovechando para vender mientras el pump seguía vigente todavía durante más días y mientras las manos débiles seguían comprando de forma contundente. El comportamiento es bastante atípico en estos escenarios y es lo que hace frenar una subida más orgánica del precio real que debería tener el token. El martillode Hans existe. Es real.





El martillo de hans con casi toda probabilidad es la forma en la que la IF se financia *legítimamente *por un lado, y aparte su TEAM vende, cada uno a su estilo porque le paga a mucha parte del team con tokens aparte de sus remuneraciones en fiat. El Team es por una parte los socios fundadores que tendrán más tokens, y luego el resto de integrantes del equipo. La suma de ambos, junto con los más listos de la ICO, más los partners (bosh que sepamos y los que hayan comprado) que estén tradeando esos tokens, son el temido Hans a no ser que sigan una estrategia de evitar que el precio se dispare por razones estratégicas, pero esto lo dudo porque la pasta es necesaria para el día a día de IF, team y partners. Sinceramente me parece muy razonable que la IF encuentre su método de financiación alternativa a donaciones y subvenciones, etc. para pagar toda la infraestructura, team y colaboradores que son *muchísimas decenas*.

...IOTA no nacerá (+1 NF Style) hasta que se confirmen poco a poco casi todos los frentes que tienen abiertos (más que napoleón) que no son pocos. Creo que antes de las noticias contundentes (para bueno o malo), debemos seguir viendo el mismo tipo de movimientos en las wallets del tipo que os he compartido arriba porque esto nos iría confirmando una *tendencia positiva en distribución y acumulación*. Si sumamos este análisis a las últimas declaraciones del vikingo, pues ya que cada uno decida. Personalmente lo tengo muy claro, aunque no hay que cegarse y hacer puesta en común de cuanta información sea posible. Otros puntos de vista son bienvenidos.

En el canal *#iota* del *discord *de *criptolandia *seguiremos compartiendo la evolución de carteras en próximos meses y las iremos poniendo por aquí también. De momento sólo contamos con información de 2 meses pero con unos cuantos más veremos las cosas más claras. Si alguien supiera de un histórico de los datos oficiales se agradecería que lo compartiera.

Saludos.


----------



## p_pin (7 Jul 2019)

Pero cual es la fiabilidad de Koncorde con un volumen claramente decreciente?
Los desarroladores no pueden deshacerse de iota, para cubrir sus gastos, sin desplomar el precio?


----------



## paketazo (7 Jul 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Pero cual es la fiabilidad de Koncorde con un volumen claramente decreciente?
> Los desarroladores no pueden deshacerse de iota, para cubrir sus gastos, sin desplomar el precio?



Me interesaría ver los balances de la fundación, pero no descarto que se lo estén montando a lo grande. 

En cuanto al estancamiento del precio, poco o nada que decir. Supongo que si se logran realmente hitos relevantes la cosa cambiará. 

Lo de la concentración de carteras y holders, no Le doy demasiada relevancia, casi todas las coins tienen distribuciones similares respecto a su time-line, o sea, cadenas más antiguas respecto a cadenas más nuevas. 

Un saludo y suerte


----------



## StalkerTlön (9 Jul 2019)

Me-llamo-PEPE dijo:


> Os dejo actualización del seguimiento que vamos haciendo en el canal *#iota* del Discord de "*Criptolandia*" a la distribución del token desde el mes de *mayo de 2019* a ver qué os parece:
> 
> Por una parte os dejo acceso al Excel online con la información actualizada al cierre de *Junio 2019*:
> 
> ...



Gracias por currártelo tanto, muy interesante la aportación, nos ayuda a ver tendencias y tener una visión mas certera de lo que pasa. Intuyo que el día que le de por subir, lo hará a todo maquina y sin frenos, y quien no esté dentro se quedará mirando como se marcha el tren. En el 2017 tuvo un pumpeo vertiginoso cuando entraron presumiblemente empresas como bosch... ¿quien nos dice que no vuelva a pasar de nuevo si entran peces gordos y "hans" se queda manco por momentos?


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Jul 2019)

Welcome Dr. Bing-Yang Lin to the IOTA Foundation - IOTA


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Jul 2019)

Welcome Evaldas Drąsutis to the IOTA Foundation - IOTA


----------



## Josebarr (15 Jul 2019)

Mucho welcome y mucho potorro pero por debajo de 0,30...


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Jul 2019)

Josebarr dijo:


> Mucho welcome y mucho potorro pero por debajo de 0,30...



Welcome Louay Kamel to the IOTA Foundation - IOTA


----------



## Covid-8M (15 Jul 2019)

He solicitado un prestamo en el BBVA. Les he dicho que como aval tengo miles de IOTA y que cuando vuelvan a 5 se lo devuelvo. Me lo han concedido sin mas preguntas.


----------



## Black Hammer (15 Jul 2019)

gorilaz dijo:


> He solicitado un prestamo en el BBVA. Les he dicho que como aval tengo miles de IOTA y que cuando vuelvan a 5 se lo devuelvo. Me lo han concedido sin mas preguntas.



Lógico, todo el mundo sabe que iota se va a 1000$ o más 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Josebarr (16 Jul 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Welcome Louay Kamel to the IOTA Foundation - IOTA



Lo dicho, otra presentación pero a 0,26 y bajando...


----------



## T-34 (17 Jul 2019)

para cuando se estima ese cambio?


----------



## Black Hammer (17 Jul 2019)

T-34 dijo:


> para cuando se estima ese cambio?



Test para finales de este año y release para el que viene sin fecha definida. Aún queda...


----------



## StalkerTlön (17 Jul 2019)

Valdeande nos sigue ilustrando sobre el futuro de IOTA:


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Jul 2019)

No tiene que ver con IOTA directamente, pero valida el punto de vista de la fundación al apoyar una arquitectura ternaria:

http://www.koreaherald.com/view.php?ud=20190717000716

Compared to the current binary semiconductors, the new ternary-based chips will shorten data processing time and reduce power consumption.


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Jul 2019)

A la espera de Coordicide y de bee, la última actualización del IRI va fina, fina. Excelentes las tasas de confirmación y mejor velocidad.


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Jul 2019)

Eso sirve para ver tps y tasa de confirmación. Cada cuadradito es una transacción, cuando sale en verde ha sido confirmada. Si sale todo verde es que está muy saludable el tangle. Aquí puedes verlo en directo:

TangleMonitor - Live visualisation and metrics of the IOTA Tangle

Ha mejorado bastante todo desde la última actualización, y no va a ser la última del IRI, pero la actualización importante será con el coordicidio ya que cambiará bastante el funcionamiento. Pero mientras tanto tampoco van a estar parados.


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Jul 2019)

Riddle and Code va a sacar una billetera física para pagos en "DLT" para Daimler.

Esta gente está asociada con la fundación. No menciona a IOTA, por lo tanto esto es meramente especulativo, pero mirando en los detalles de la hoja técnica de la asociación habla por ejemplo de convertir el coche en un mercado de datos y otros casos de uso muy típicos de IOTA.


RIDDLE&CODE Launches Hardware Car Wallet With Daimler


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Jul 2019)

La hoja de ruta del coordicidio se clarifica, explican bien los pasos que se van a seguir a partir de ahora:

Coordicide: The Road Ahead - IOTA


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Jul 2019)

Es oficial la asociación de IOTA con STMicroelectronics, el mayor fabricante de semiconductores de Europa.


IOTA Links with STMicroelectronics to Accelerate IoT Technology Integration


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Jul 2019)

Video explicando conceptos de la asociación con STM.


----------



## paketazo (23 Jul 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Es oficial la asociación de IOTA con STMicroelectronics, el mayor fabricante de semiconductores de Europa.
> 
> 
> IOTA Links with STMicroelectronics to Accelerate IoT Technology Integration



En una empresa potente de semiconductores a nivel Europeo, y relativamente importante a nivel mundial.

Consta de 45.500 empleados y esta asociación, veremos por dónde tira, pero si realmente van a trabajar en hardware específico para IOTA, es bastante relevante, ya que demostraría que hay interés en el desarrollo de semiconductores con una utilidad concreta para una tecnología concreta (IOTA)

Me interesaría saber como será este tipo de asociación, ya que también podría ser que STM se aproveche de la situación, y acceda a asociarse con IOTA por un acuerdo comercial de producción específica de un producto concreto.

Con esto quiero decir que el acuerdo podría no ser más que un contrato de producción de semiconductores financiado por IOTA, lo que daría a STM 0 riesgo y 10 de beneficio sin riesgo.

Ahora bien, si STM produce a costo compartido o bajo unas condiciones favorable para la fundación o proyecto IOTA, entonces sí vería con buenos ojos este tipo de asociación...no confundir con "sociedad"

Iremos viendo.


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Jul 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> En una empresa potente de semiconductores a nivel Europeo, y relativamente importante a nivel mundial.
> 
> Consta de 45.500 empleados y esta asociación, veremos por dónde tira, pero si realmente van a trabajar en hardware específico para IOTA, es bastante relevante, ya que demostraría que hay interés en el desarrollo de semiconductores con una utilidad concreta para una tecnología concreta (IOTA)
> 
> ...



De momento lo que yo entiendo es que meten una extensión de software de IOTA en la que un desarrollador puede construir aplicaciones en IOTA para los procesadores ST con mucha facilidad. En el video que he puesto lo explica alguien de ST.


----------



## Corcho (24 Jul 2019)

Eso es que va a subir?


----------



## paketazo (24 Jul 2019)

Corcho dijo:


> Eso es que va a subir?



Este tinglado se ha vuelto tan enrevesado y complicado que cada vez resulta más difícil que un ciudadano de a pie, invierta en estos mundillos.

Podemos hacer entender a un inversor que meta sus cuartos en renta fija de manera relativamente sencilla...o que invierta en acciones de una empresa farmacéutica, de semiconductores, de telefonía...que meta la pasta en bienes raíces, metales...

¿pero como convencemos a un ciudadano de que IOTA es un paradigma destinado a ser el medio de transmisión de información de todo aparato conectado a una red?

Yo, que tampoco hago prueba de inteligencia evidentemente, cuanto más leo, más taco me armo.

Es más, cualquiera que se ponga a leer reddits de IOTA, Maidsafe, Ardor, Tron, va a querer ir corriendo a gastarse sus cuartos en estos proyectos sin dudarlo...hay tanto fanático en cada foro, que si tenemos los pies en el suelo entenderemos que es imposible que todo esto que se proyecta por los ideólogos de los roadmaps logre finalizar de manera triunfal.

Luego, ya casi todos nos hemos acostumbrado a esos programadores que van alargando fechas como chicles, hasta que o obien se agota la paciencia del inversor, o se sacan de la manga una nueva historia para seguir convenciendo a unos y otros de que hay que esperar un poco más.

Como ejemplo, sigo empresas de biopharma en USA que llevan más de 20 años diciendo que van a encontrar la cura para una determinada enfermedad...entras en sus foros, retrocedes en el tiempo y vas viendo como pasan cientos y cientos de personas que acaban arruinadas pero que en su momentos estuvieron convencidas de que tenían el santo grial entre sus manos... mientras, las empresas van emitiendo más acciones y diluyendo el precio para seguir haciendo lo que saben..."vender humo"

Preguntas si IOTA subirá... pues viendo la gráfica lo más probable es que no suba...si algo ha bajado durante 400 días, es probable que siga bajando más, pero también es cierto que si en algún momento se ha de revertir la tendencia por que aquí hay algo más que humo, el que esté dispuesto a invertir pues lo tienen mejor ahora que cuando estaba a 5$

Yo como soy muy receloso de todo lo que leo como news emitidas por una empresa, pues trato de buscar lo malo entre tanto bueno, y en IOTA, lo que más me preocupa, es que el chicle se estire durante muchos años dejando el proyecto sin fondos, sobre todo si no se logran hitos relevantes que hagan que su precio de cotización suba, y le de mayores posibilidades de pagar más con menos (IOTAs)

Suerte con ello.


----------



## iotabeliever (24 Jul 2019)

IOTA anuncia su hoja de ruta para eliminar el Coordinador de la red - El Blog de Foro Coin

“Bueno, pues en mi opinión aquí veo dos noticias, una buena y otra mala. La buena es que existe una hoja de ruta definida por IOTA para eliminar el coordinador. La mala es que no hay plazos, por lo que como he mencionado al principio del artículo, pueden pasar años hasta que IOTA consiga eliminar el coordinador, y quizás, durante todo ese tiempo, otros equipos más desarrollados ya hayan alcanzado una ventaja competitiva en el mercado para su adopción. Además, la prioridad y esfuerzos en la eliminación del coordinador, suponer que el equipo deba de dejar de lado el desarrollo de *Qubic* (la máquina para programar y ejecutar contratos inteligentes en la Mainnet de IOTA), ahora mismo IOTA es un proyecto más especulativo a largo plazo, que un proyecto con adopción real a corto/medio plazo, ¿podrá competir en el futuro contra otros proyectos mucho más desarrollados como Ethereum, Vechain, Waves, EOS o NEO?”


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Jul 2019)

iotabeliever dijo:


> IOTA anuncia su hoja de ruta para eliminar el Coordinador de la red - El Blog de Foro Coin
> 
> “Bueno, pues en mi opinión aquí veo dos noticias, una buena y otra mala. La buena es que existe una hoja de ruta definida por IOTA para eliminar el coordinador. La mala es que no hay plazos, por lo que como he mencionado al principio del artículo, pueden pasar años hasta que IOTA consiga eliminar el coordinador, y quizás, durante todo ese tiempo, otros equipos más desarrollados ya hayan alcanzado una ventaja competitiva en el mercado para su adopción. Además, la prioridad y esfuerzos en la eliminación del coordinador, suponer que el equipo deba de dejar de lado el desarrollo de *Qubic* (la máquina para programar y ejecutar contratos inteligentes en la Mainnet de IOTA), ahora mismo IOTA es un proyecto más especulativo a largo plazo, que un proyecto con adopción real a corto/medio plazo, ¿podrá competir en el futuro contra otros proyectos mucho más desarrollados como Ethereum, Vechain, Waves, EOS o NEO?”



Ethereum está muy lejos de solucionar sus problemas, aunque lo respeto mucho como proyecto. Neo y EOS son un chiste de proyectos por muchos motivos. Vechain es una cadena de suministro con tarifas de gas. 

De todos modos, parece que no todo va tan lento...


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Jul 2019)

Shimmer 0.0.1 

Y ya se puede ver la infraestructura del prototipo aqui:

http://159.69.158.51/


----------



## Parlakistan (26 Jul 2019)

Como de costumbre... xD


----------



## Parlakistan (26 Jul 2019)

Han desarrollado un market de datos de telecos con la participación de Orange, Vodafone y Nokia.


----------



## paketazo (27 Jul 2019)

Parece que el cofundador CFB deja la fundación.

Opiniones?

Sergey Ivancheglo departs from the IOTA Foundation


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Jul 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Parece que el cofundador CFB deja la fundación.
> 
> Opiniones?
> 
> Sergey Ivancheglo departs from the IOTA Foundation



Que teníais que haber aprendido la lección de lo que ocurrió con ese espabilao en NXT.

Ese tío lleva desplumando pardillos avariciosos como vosotros desde hace más de siete años.

Cuando, por fin, los usuarios conseguimos desarmar y comprender todo el humo y espejos del PoS del que NXT era el máximo exponente por aquel entonces, este pájaro ahuecó el ala muy inteligentemente y empezó a desarrollar su siguiente estafa, el DAG aplicado a una criptomoneda.

La historia siempre es la misma y ya os avisé de cómo algunos desarrolladores muy inteligentes (y también muy sinvergüenzas) como éste desplumaban a los novatos avariciosos.

Aguantan con promesas vacías en un proyecto y, cuando ya empieza la opinión generalizada a darse cuenta de la inviabilidad del asunto, saltan del barco y se ponen a investigar en "nuevos proyectos" y si te he visto no me acuerdo.

Pasó en NXT cuando ya el debate sobre el nothing at stake del sistema PoS era importante y extendido y ha vuelto a pasar cuando el chicle de IOTA, su DAG y el coordinador central están dejando de estirarse ya.

Aprended la lección e intentad que no os vuelva a ocurrir.

Espero que todo lo que ha estafado con NXT y IOTA le de como para retirarse y que no vuelva a la carga con una tercera estafa, porque es un cabrón muy inteligente y muy peligroso, que sabe navegar muy bien en las aguas fronterizas del límite entre lo termodinámicamente correcto y el puro ilusionismo. Es un cáncer con el que cuesta mucho terminar.


----------



## Black Hammer (27 Jul 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Que teníais que haber aprendido la lección de lo que ocurrió con ese espabilao en NXT.
> 
> Ese tío lleva desplumando pardillos avariciosos como vosotros desde hace más de siete años.
> 
> ...



Uy sí, qué gran estafador... sus dos ICOs las más rentables de la historia... los que han montado ICOs que ahora valen un -99% ya qué son para ti, demonios del Averno como mínimo, no?

ICO Stats | Track ICO Performance


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Jul 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Parece que el cofundador CFB deja la fundación.
> 
> Opiniones?
> 
> Sergey Ivancheglo departs from the IOTA Foundation



Va a seguir desarrollando en la fundación, pero creo que lo van a esconder en la trastienda por los líos que monta a veces en las redes sociales...


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Jul 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Que teníais que haber aprendido la lección de lo que ocurrió con ese espabilao en NXT.
> 
> Ese tío lleva desplumando pardillos avariciosos como vosotros desde hace más de siete años.
> 
> ...



El DAG no lo inventó él, tampoco va a dejar el proyecto, ni IOTA es un proyecto muerto ni mucho menos. Un proyecto muerto no seguiría contratando desarrolladores y analistas al ritmo que va este. 

Lo que tienes que hacer es dejar de criticar un proyecto legítimo. Aprovecha el bullrun de BTC y vende en máximos, antes de que las transacciones diarias de BTC se multipliquen y colapsen la cadena.


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Jul 2019)

450 nodos corriendo ya en la red precoordicidio goshimmer.


----------



## paketazo (27 Jul 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Que teníais que haber aprendido la lección de lo que ocurrió con ese espabilao en NXT.
> 
> Ese tío lleva desplumando pardillos avariciosos como vosotros desde hace más de siete años.
> 
> ...



Ciertamente, si yo soy cofundador de algo que considero será un nuevo paradigma, es extraño echarse a un lado y dejar que otros decidan, ya que se supone que yo sería el más indicado para decidir...salvo enfermedad, jubilación...

Desconozco los motivos, pero no me agrada ver que este developer abandona la fundación, ya que o bien tiene en mente otro proyecto, o bien se ha forrado y ahora se dedicará a vivir...lo de que seguirá currando en proyectos para IOTA lo podría haber seguido haciendo sin la necesidad de abandonar la fundación...¡joder es una fundación no una empresa!... puedes pertenecer a 100 y no estar activo en ninguna.

Es más como una desvinculación de todo lo que haga esa fundación.

Iremos viendo, pero lo que comentas hay que tenerlo en cuenta...como siempre digo, prefiero escuchar las cosas malas que tengo que las buenas.

Un saludo


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Jul 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Ciertamente, si yo soy cofundador de algo que considero será un nuevo paradigma, es extraño echarse a un lado y dejar que otros decidan, ya que se supone que yo sería el más indicado para decidir...salvo enfermedad, jubilación...
> 
> Desconozco los motivos, pero no me agrada ver que este developer abandona la fundación, ya que o bien tiene en mente otro proyecto, o bien se ha forrado y ahora se dedicará a vivir...lo de que seguirá currando en proyectos para IOTA lo podría haber seguido haciendo sin la necesidad de abandonar la fundación...¡joder es una fundación no una empresa!... puedes pertenecer a 100 y no estar activo en ninguna.
> 
> ...



También puede pasar que se haya mosqueado de que a nivel técnico se le haya hecho poco caso en los últimos meses. Se han escogido las ideas de Hans Moog en lugar de las suyas.


----------



## paketazo (27 Jul 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> También puede pasar que se haya mosqueado de que a nivel técnico se le haya hecho poco caso en los últimos meses. Se han escogido las ideas de Hans Moog en lugar de las suyas.



Es probable que no sepamos los motivos reales nunca, pues hay contratos de confidencialidad al alcance de cualquier fundación, empresa...

Yo apostaría por desacuerdos entre la cúpula, lo he visto en otros proyectos, y a la larga no suele ganar nadie.

En eso Satoshi dio una lección de humildad que a día de hoy ha sido inigualable, ya que la prepotencia humana obliga a una persona a ligarse a su idea sin ser capaz de dejarla en manos del "pueblo" para que este la explote.

BTC es de los pocos por no decir único proyecto que ha salido adelante sin la necesidad de conocer el nombre de su creador/ores, y eso es un punto enorme a su favor, ya que no parte de la posición privilegia que podría partir una crypto como "Libra" con el elenco de estrellas potenciales que habría tras ella.

Volviendo a IOTA, veremos si aparece alguien que tome el testigo de CFB o dejan seguir rodando la cosa como si no hubiera pasado nada...

Aquí el reddit de IOTA con opiniones diversas al respecto de la comunidad:



Un saludo


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Jul 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Es probable que no sepamos los motivos reales nunca, pues hay contratos de confidencialidad al alcance de cualquier fundación, empresa...
> 
> Yo apostaría por desacuerdos entre la cúpula, lo he visto en otros proyectos, y a la larga no suele ganar nadie.
> 
> ...



Yo me inclino por la opción de que lo han escondido, esto ha sucedido después de que la haya liado gorda en twitter ofreciendo una recompensa por los nombres de los mods de reddit que censuran post de IOTA en redditcrypto.


----------



## easyridergs (27 Jul 2019)

A ver, CFB lo que ha dejado es la Junta Directiva pero no ha roto relaciones con la IF ni mucho menos. De hecho mantiene y ha mantenido una estrecha relación con David Sonstebo y va a continuar con el desarrollo en otras áreas relacionadas con IOTA. Es lo mejor que podía hacer para seguir diciendo y haciendo lo que le venga en gana y no permanecer encorsetado dentro de una organización.

Sí Mojon, como IOTA está muerta aquí te dejo el vídeo tutorial de la demo de como funcionará el Marketplace de IOTA enfocado a empresas de Telecomunicaciones. Algo que BTC nunca podrá hacer, bueno no espero que lo entiendas, solo piensas en estafar a la gente y no te importa engañar descaradamente.



Ah, esto tampoco se puede hacer ni con Dent ni con la otra estafa que se está promocionando INT Chain. Básicamente por la falta de escalabilidad y sus comisiones.

Añado, para los paranoicos del posible uso del Token, en esta demo no se compra ni vende con monedas Fiat, se mercadea con IOTAs.


----------



## orbeo (27 Jul 2019)

Si no recuerdo mal CfB no fue cofundador, entró en la fundación a finales de 2017 o principios de 2018.


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Jul 2019)

Mas de 10k TPS en goshimmer. No está mal.


----------



## Corcho (30 Jul 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Mas de 10k TPS en goshimmer. No está mal.



Y por qué no está subiendo como la espuma?


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Jul 2019)

Corcho dijo:


> Y por qué no está subiendo como la espuma?



Porque es un prototipo y porque el mercado no funciona así.


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Jul 2019)




----------



## El hombre dubitativo (31 Jul 2019)

a ver si para 2020 sube un par de centimillos....


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (1 Ago 2019)

Os dejo informe de julio 2019 de seguimiento de la distribución de los tokens de iota:

Iota Token Distribution

Y aquí la animación de los movimientos.




Un saludo.


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Ago 2019)

Interesante lo que escribe el project manager de supply chain de BMW:

Daniel Evers on LinkedIn: "#iot #standardisation #future #smartdata #m2m #feeless #privacy #iota If your organisation is looking for a feeless, scalable, decentralised, with no mining but quantum resistant distributed ledger technology solution then the only choice is the IOTA protocol made for the M2M/IOT economy. Global standardisation is on its way. ⏳"


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (2 Ago 2019)

Desde luego no hay duda que los participantes en el proyecto de IOTA están subiendo de forma bastante llamativa. Ya sólo falta que el token empiece a dibujar el mismo gráfico cuando pasen a producción:

Fuente: IOTΛ Archive: the ecosystem tracker




Noticia: Coinspace


----------



## StalkerTlön (3 Ago 2019)

El 5° principio... Veremos cuando comienza la ola... o quizás el tsunami...


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Ago 2019)

A mi no me importa que Hans from beyond nos mantenga el precio bajo, pero que tampoco se pase...


----------



## paketazo (3 Ago 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> A mi no me importa que Hans from beyond nos mantenga el precio bajo, pero que tampoco se pase...



Estamos a precios en dólares de hace dos años...esto a nivel inversión implica que un holder durante dos años no ha ganado nada y ha perdido un gran costo de oportunidad estancando aquí su cash.

En precios respecto a BTC poco que añadir.

Yo ante todo soy apasionado de lo innovador, pero por encima de eso, soy empresario e inversor en casi cualquier ámbito. 

Admito y acepto que como inversión a día de hoy y para casi todos los holder esto es casi un fiasco, yo no pierdo mucho pues afine la entrada, pero pese a ello, pierdo, y perder no gusta a nadie que yo conozca.

¿alternativas?

Un holder de largo plazo tiene pocas alternativas, sobre todo si lleva aquí dos años, o si está pillado desde pares muy superiores.

¿volverá IOTA a valer 5$?

Creo que esa es la pregunta que cualquiera se hace al mirar un chart...pero bueno, no solo de IOTA, hay cientos de ejemplos más.

ES evidente que a corto plazo no hay demasiados motivos para que esto suba...es más, vemos a BTC subiendo y IOTA ni tan siquiera sigue el ritmo en dólares.

Vender ahora? 

Pues quién este plano debería de fijarse un stop, el problema es que ese stop habría que colocarlo en 0,20$ y ese precio ya es un fiasco mayor desde estas cotas...así que es complicado vender a estos precios.

¿comprar más?

Yo no compraré más, pero bueno, a quién le sobre algo de pasta, y crea en esto, pues la zona de 0,25$ no está lejos.

¿quedarse quieto?

Pues quizá sea lo mejor en este caso...dar el monto por perdido disfrutar del verano y verlas venir.

Felicitar a los maximalistas de BTC que justo en la fecha que IOTA estaba hace 2 años a 0,28$, BTC rondaba los 3000$...¿que pasará en otros dos años?... pues si sigue la tendencia , BTC estará a 30,000$ y IOTA a 0,28$...aun que las tendencias están para romperse y cambiar en algún momento.

Buen fin de semana a todos.


----------



## cyberpep (3 Ago 2019)

La gente esta capitulando con las alts. Es momento de comprar.


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Ago 2019)

Esto promete.


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (3 Ago 2019)

El futuro que nos espera es de chiste, pero el mercado m2m y m2h está más cerca de lo que nos imaginamos 

--Hola, ¿Pizza Hut?
--No, señor. Pizzería Google.
--Ah, discúlpeme... marqué mal... 
--No señor, marcó bien. Google compró la cadena Pizza Hut.
--Ah, bueno... entonces anote mi pedido, por favor... 
--¿Lo mismo de siempre?
--¿Y usted cómo sabe lo que pido yo?
--Según su calle y su código postal las últimas 12 veces usted ordenó una napolitana grande con jamón.
--Sí, esa quiero...
--¿Me permite sugerirle una pizza sin sal, con ricota, brocoli y tomate seco?
--¡No! Detesto las verduras.
--Su colesterol no es bueno, señor.
--¿Y usted cómo sabe eso?
--Cruzamos datos con la seguridad social y tenemos los resultados de sus últimos 7 análisis de sangre. Aquí me sale que sus triglicéridos tienen un valor de 180 mg/DL y su LDL es de...
--¡Basta, basta! ¡Quiero la napolitana! ¡Yo tomo mi medicamento!
--Perdón, señor, pero según nuestra base de datos no la toma regularmente. La última caja de Lipitor de 30 comprimidos que usted compró en Farmacias Similares fue el pasado 2 de diciembre a las 3:26 p.m.
--¡Pero compré más en otra farmacia!
--Los datos de sus consumos con sus tokens no lo demuestran.
--¡Pagué en efectivo, tengo otra fuente de ingresos!
--Su última declaración de ingresos no lo demuestra y el efectivo quedó prohibido hace años. No queremos que tenga problemas con hacienda señor...
--¡Ya no quiero nada!
--Perdón, señor, sólo queremos ayudarlo.
--¿Ayudarme? ¡Estoy harto de Google, Facebook, Twitter, WhatsApp, Instagram! ¡Me voy a ir a una isla sin internet, cable ni telefonía móvil!
--Comprendo, señor, pero aquí me sale que su pasaporte esta vencido hace 5 meses...


----------



## Corcho (3 Ago 2019)

Me-llamo-PEPE dijo:


> El futuro que nos espera es de chiste, pero el mercado m2m y m2h está más cerca de lo que nos imaginamos
> 
> --Hola, ¿Pizza Hut?
> --No, señor. Pizzería Google.
> ...



Cómo molará


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Ago 2019)

Me-llamo-PEPE dijo:


> El futuro que nos espera es de chiste, pero el mercado m2m y m2h está más cerca de lo que nos imaginamos
> 
> --Hola, ¿Pizza Hut?
> --No, señor. Pizzería Google.
> ...



Jaja, grande!


----------



## easyridergs (4 Ago 2019)

Para que luego se diga que no vamos avisando. Oportunidades así pocas hay en la vida.


----------



## T-34 (4 Ago 2019)

Quién es Hans? Perdone mi ignorancia.


----------



## paketazo (4 Ago 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Para que luego se diga que no vamos avisando. Oportunidades así pocas hay en la vida.



Por eso estamos aquí... Si lo que son promesas se tornan en hechos el resto vendrá solo. 

Lo coplicado es pasar del plano al terreno. 

Noticias como esta son la gasolina del holder. 

Veremos


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (5 Ago 2019)

T-34 dijo:


> Quién es Hans? Perdone mi ignorancia.



Cuenta la leyenda que si dices su nombre tres veces delante del espejo se manifiesta fantasgóricamente en determinadas gráficas. Hay quienes creen haberlo visto en C y especialmente en D, sobre todo cuando ciertos elementos cósmicos se alinean fugazmente y conspiran para que haga acto de presencia en el momento más preciso...


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Ago 2019)

Más de mil nodos en goshimmer.


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (5 Ago 2019)

Ojito a esto:


----------



## Corcho (5 Ago 2019)

Acabo de comprar más iota por si acaso


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Ago 2019)

BiiLabs se expande a Japón. Parece que lo de Taiwan van a empezar a hacerlo también en una ciudad japonesa.


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (5 Ago 2019)

Venga NF, levanta el ánimo!. 
Shimmer es el desfibrilador q necesita la gráfica del token. Si dan con el voltaje correcto y le sacan unos pulsos... luego toca estabilizar al que daban por muerto, y si lo consiguen el paciente podrá decir que ha "vuelto a nacer" +1  . Si lo anterior sucede, lo mismo el sujeto nos viene con superpoderes del más allá...


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (5 Ago 2019)

Confirman oficialmente que la V2 de trinity permitirá la integración modular de aplicaciones de terceras partes como por ejemplo poder comprar tokens directamente a los exchanges desde el wallet. Not bad!

What’s next for Trinity?




Muy interesante.


----------



## paketazo (7 Ago 2019)

Por aquí ya no se recuerda, pero BTC en sus inicios de cotización tenía unos bandeos que eran "tóxicos", no era extraño que hiciera un 25% en pocas horas...y esto duró años...la relativa calma que se vive en BTC estos tiempos, a pesar de que muchos se quejan, ha costado una década, y probablemente en otra más la volatilidad se tienda a límite 0.

IOTA acaba de nacer, y ni hay muchos exchanges, ni una distribución amplia, pocas fichan en los mercados...hay muchos factores...incluida la incertidumbre evidentemente, que obliga a un holder a sufrir o saltar de alegría dependiendo de dónde sople el viento ese día.

Todo se trata de creer en sus desarrolladores o no creer, poco más hay que podamos hacer además de este hecho.

Un saludo


----------



## Corcho (7 Ago 2019)

Espero que en un par de años cueste imaginar que estuvo por debajo de 100


----------



## paketazo (7 Ago 2019)

Corcho dijo:


> Espero que en un par de años cueste imaginar que estuvo por debajo de 100



Mira te voy a dar unos datos para que pongamos los pies en el suelo, sobre todo basándonos en lo que ya hemos visto.

BTC en sus máximos de capitalización superó los 300.000 millones de $, esto aplicado a IOTA, nos daría un precio por token de algo más de 100$

Con esto, quiero decir que es complicado a corto plazo que algo así se diera, pero evidentemente, no es imposible.

El único modo que hay de que IOTA logre algo así, es que sea "la moneda" de IOT definitiva, que la usara todo bicho viviente de manera directa e indirecta, y que se convirtiera en un estándar universal como lo es VISA, la banca electrónica o el dólar...

Si hoy cotiza a 28 centavos es por que de momento no hay grandes interesados en creerse que IOTA pueda hacer todo eso, así que el 90% del trabajo está por hacer.

Si tuviera que darle una cronología análoga al ser humano, estaríamos en el momento en que empezamos a intentar bajar de los árboles.

Buen día.


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Ago 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Mira te voy a dar unos datos para que pongamos los pies en el suelo, sobre todo basándonos en lo que ya hemos visto.
> 
> BTC en sus máximos de capitalización superó los 300.000 millones de $, esto aplicado a IOTA, nos daría un precio por token de algo más de 100$
> 
> ...



Pues la ISO es muy plausible, las declaraciones de Soley son bastante directas y el proceso está en marcha, pero mientras llega todo eso el camino se va a hacer muy largo.


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Ago 2019)

Estado de desarrollo del 7 de agosto:

Dev status update, August 2019


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Ago 2019)

Seguimos aumentando la plantilla, de momento no da la impresión de que anden preocupados por el dinero:



Una española, la Bego:



Y más reparto de pasta en el ecosistema:


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Ago 2019)

De momento las alts no van a subir hasta que BTC pase máximos. Aunque parece que a partir de octubre van a pasar cosas:


----------



## paketazo (9 Ago 2019)

En los años que llevo dedicándome a los mercados, jamás he visto un activo que haya bajado un 95% desde máximos y haya retornado a romper esos máximos en el futuro (sin splits ni mariconadas)

IOTA tiene que hacer a día de hoy un 21X para retornar a los máximos alcanzados en el pasado...sí, es cierto que hemos vivido revalorizaciones en las crypto que ensombrecen ese 21X, pero también es cierto que las capitalizaciones previas eran ínfimas...hablamos de coins que hicieron un 100X por ejemplo pero que sus capitalizaciones rondaban los 100.000$

IOTA capitaliza hoy 700 millones de $... ¡ojo al dato! eso es un montón de pasta para una promesa que hoy por hoy no tiene mayor difusión ni uso... en el mercado continuo español por ejemplo Antena 3 vale en bolsa 743 millones de €

Pongamos los pies en el suelo...BTC está obteniendo un incremento en su valor por el simple motivo de que cumple la función de preservar valor y garantizar que el poseedor de las claves posee lo que dice poseer y no una cosa diferente...esto se lo ha ganado a pulso con los años.

Si mañana se va el sistema financiero al traste dónde pensáis que se meterá una parte del remanente ¿en IOTA? o ¿en BTC y en Oro?

Espero que IOTA no funda toda la pasta en este mercado bajista por que le va a costar mucho más que promesas salir de él (no solo a IOTA)... y veo que si esto se prolonga en el tiempo un par de años más IOTA precisará refinanciarse o desaparecer, salvo evidentemente que sus tokens aumenten progresivamente de valor.

Ya os lo he dicho antes...gran parte de buenas empresas que desaparecen no es por que no tengan un buen producto o una buena idea, es simplemente por que durante su gestión se han fundido los activos y no han generado cash flow positivo lo que las lleva a la quiebra técnica.

Buen fin de semana a todos y un saludo.


----------



## cyberpep (9 Ago 2019)

Pues yo acabo de comprar a 0.25 . Buenas noches y buena suerte.


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Ago 2019)




----------



## TORREVIEJO (14 Ago 2019)

Iota no Subirá hasta que un autista genio haga algo.


----------



## Registrador (15 Ago 2019)

Bueno, nos vamos a 0. Ha sido un placer caballeros.


----------



## Kali Yuga (15 Ago 2019)

Pues veo cambio de tendencia. Puse orden de compra sobre las 14:00 horas con el bajón; de 15000 miota, y no me ha entrado la orden, he tenido que comprar a 0.24 hace un rato.

Esperemos que hoy haya sido el inicio del cambio.


----------



## paketazo (15 Ago 2019)

Registrador dijo:


> Bueno, nos vamos a 0. Ha sido un placer caballeros.



Si ahora mismo tuviera que apostar que o se va a 0 o regresa a máximos, siendo una de esas dos opciones cierta, creo que apostaría por el 0.

Cuando me metí aquí lo di por sentado, así que me sorprendería que regresase algún día a máximos, ya que el único motivo que invita a creer en este hecho sería que realmente IOTA lograse convertirse en lo que se espera que sea.

Todo resto de especulación no atraerá cash sano a este proyecto, solo cuando veamos realmente algo con una funcionalidad probada y necesaria, empezaremos a ver valor en sus tokens, mientras toca sufrir y escribir en este foro.

Un saludo y suerte.


----------



## Corcho (16 Ago 2019)

Our new 
@iotatoken
connected OBD device for driver and vehicle tracking is now ready for production use! It is specificially designed for vehicle hire in mind with features such as monitoring driver behaviour, fuel levels, speed etc. Data is pushed to restricted IOTA MAM stream


----------



## Parlakistan (16 Ago 2019)

Una frase de una entrevista a una de las que llevan el tema con los socios y startups que quieren utilizar IOTA. Interesante uno de los nombres que dice, no creo que sea un ejemplo inventado...

El video completo se puede ver aquí, solo apto para germano parlantes.


----------



## Parlakistan (16 Ago 2019)




----------



## Parlakistan (16 Ago 2019)

Corcho dijo:


> Our new
> @iotatoken
> connected OBD device for driver and vehicle tracking is now ready for production use! It is specificially designed for vehicle hire in mind with features such as monitoring driver behaviour, fuel levels, speed etc. Data is pushed to restricted IOTA MAM stream



Muy curioso que saquen un token de ethereum para financiarse y luego usen tecnología IOTA. Lo mismo ha pasado con Carvertical y puede que pase con Dent...


----------



## Patanegra (16 Ago 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 140395
> 
> 
> Una frase de una entrevista a una de las que llevan el tema con los socios y startups que quieren utilizar IOTA. Interesante uno de los nombres que dice, no creo que sea un ejemplo inventado...
> ...



vaya jaca, veo que el equipo aprovecha bien nuestro dinero


----------



## T-34 (17 Ago 2019)

La 
La pelicula que te montas...


----------



## Corcho (17 Ago 2019)




----------



## StalkerTlön (17 Ago 2019)

Rueda fortuna

Balmond's Sigma Code


----------



## Covid-8M (17 Ago 2019)

T-34 dijo:


> La
> 
> 
> La pelicula que te montas...



A mi me ha convensido


----------



## Corcho (18 Ago 2019)

La gráfica de IOTA me da mucho miedo, jugando con su último soporte de 0.20, me da tanto miedo que quizá es el momento de comprarlo todo...


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Ago 2019)

Ese tipo de apuestas se podría hacer perfectamente más adelante en el futuro, cuando Qubic esté terminado, los oráculos leerán los datos de los exchanges y decidirán en la fecha prevista quien es el ganador, comparando las capitalizaciones de mercado. Entonces un contrato inteligente pagará en iotas al vencedor, la cantidad que haya sido retenida de los apostantes.


----------



## paketazo (18 Ago 2019)

Corcho dijo:


> La gráfica de IOTA me da mucho miedo, jugando con su último soporte de 0.20, me da tanto miedo que quizá es el momento de comprarlo todo...



Recuerdo cuando vi a citibank a 1$ y todo el nasdaq, dow & cia. metido en un pozo sin fondo...recuerdo foros, noticias, informativos diciendo que parecía la llegada del Armagedón ... también recuerdo que no tuve huevos a meter dinero de verdad dónde debí hacerlo, y el poco que metí me quemó al poco y deshice posiciones con lo que consideraba pingües beneficios, y luego el tiempo demostró que era calderilla.

Si IOTA ofrece lo que propone, no es necesario que metas demasiado dinero ahora aquí...con una inversión de 2000$, si esto logra lo que dice, serás millonario en $ en unos años...el que meta aquí miles de dólares a día de hoy a riesgo de perderlos y pasarlo mal por ello, podría ser definido como un loco o un temerario.

En este horizonte de sucesos hay tantas variables que casi todo es válido, y cuando la gran mayoría pensamos que se va a 0, puede suceder todo lo contrario.

Un saludo


----------



## Corcho (18 Ago 2019)

Ya compré más iota, llevo años comprando cryptos y acciones a los poquitos cada mes...la coña es acertar con las cryptos adecuadas...


----------



## Corcho (18 Ago 2019)

Para ti iota en 5 o 10 años o vale 0 euros o vale....100, 200…1000?


----------



## Corcho (18 Ago 2019)

Sí pero cuál es la cantidad máxima en la que piensas para dentro de 10 años?


----------



## paketazo (19 Ago 2019)

Corcho dijo:


> Sí pero cuál es la cantidad máxima en la que piensas para dentro de 10 años?



Eres tremendo!!!

Que tratas de calcular el monto que has de invertir actualmente para forrarte en 10 años?

Pero bueno, pensemos que IOTA logra ser lo más de lo más y se usa hasta para medir el agua que descarga la cisterna cuando cagamos:

El mercado cripto anda por los 277 mil millones de $ , el oro 30 veces más...los mercados de valores 300 veces más...en base a esos números un poco "difusos" supongamos que IOTA se usa para todo...pues equipararía al mercado de valores perfectamente, o a la factura de telefonía y eléctrica media del mundo.

Haciendo números tan absurdos como la pregunta formulada (lo digo desde el respeto), te saldría un precio unitario respetando el supply actual de unos 30.000$ por IOTA

Pero bueno, eso no va a pasar, y menos en 10 años...los estándares pueden copiarse, imitarse...del mismo modo que BTC fue clonado, o cualquier empresa puede generar sus tokens (véase facebook)...es muy probable que si IOTA empieza a tener éxito, empresas como microsoft, Nvidia, intel, apple...empiecen a crear un estándar "pactado" que les permita usar por ejemplo el $ como medio para trasferir valor empleando la tecnología de IOTA ya probada, pero sin usar IOTA ni sus sistemas.

No veo a IOTA regresar a sus ATH, pero por lo que ami respecta, estaré encantado de que los supere y se vaya a los 10$ 100$ o 1000$...pero mis pies están ahora mismo en el suelo bien plantados.

Suerte


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Ago 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Eres tremendo!!!
> 
> Que tratas de calcular el monto que has de invertir actualmente para forrarte en 10 años?
> 
> ...



En IOTA no puede hacerse un fork, se puede imitar la tecnología, que es distinto. El punto de que los grandes pueden unirse y crear la suya es más interesante, pero aquí quiero matizar algo, si IOTA funciona bien, utilizarla es gratis para ellos, es software libre, como Linux. Google por ejemplo, ha creado Android a partir de Linux. 

Otro tema es el uso del token, pero en la maraña sólo existe uno.


----------



## calzonazos (19 Ago 2019)

Donde compro IOTA con un exchange seguro y de bajas comisiones?


----------



## Corcho (19 Ago 2019)

calzonazos dijo:


> Donde compro IOTA con un exchange seguro y de bajas comisiones?



En kraken y binance por ejemplo, no se si son los mas seguros, son los que conozco.


----------



## Azkenchack (19 Ago 2019)

Yo compro directamente en bitvavo.com

Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Ago 2019)

calzonazos dijo:


> Donde compro IOTA con un exchange seguro y de bajas comisiones?



Bitpanda global es ahora mismo el mejor en todo. Seguro y barato.


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Ago 2019)

Una empresa de ingeniería alemana ha sacado un sistema de pagos para parking basados en IOTA, según ellos asi se ahorran muchos costes al prescindir de intermediarios. 

"La tecnología de contabilidad distribuida Tangle de IOTA es de código abierto y gratuita, resolviendo el problema de los costos de transacción tradicionales y prohibitivamente altos de los proveedores de servicios de pago tradicionales. Los pagos se procesan en segundo plano a través de la criptomoneda IOTA, que actualmente se considera una de las tecnologías más prometedoras en el campo de los micropagos. IOTA está orientado a la comunicación y pagos automatizados entre dispositivos IoT. Junto con otros socios, trive.me califica este nuevo servicio descentralizado para la industria automotriz."


trive.park: Revolutionary parking app with crypto support


----------



## Corcho (20 Ago 2019)

Lo interesante es que hasta donde yo sé, y si no me confundo, ya hay varias formas de hacer un tangle sin coordinadores, simplemente están asegurándose de que alguna de esas formas sea estable y definitiva. Si me equivoco que alguien me corrija.

Y si tengo razón simplemente estamos esperando a escuchar una confirmación y de que el precio explote.


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Ago 2019)

World premiere at the IAA 2019 EDAG CityBot - a game changer for the city of the future

Este vehículo autónomo se presenta el 11 de septiembre y funciona con IOTA. Ignoro si es un prototipo o algo más sólido, pero suena muy bien.


----------



## Corcho (21 Ago 2019)

Si sube con volumen 0 vamos a flipar cuando alguien meta un euros entero


----------



## TORREVIEJO (22 Ago 2019)

Si es tan bueno el iota por que no sube más?


----------



## Registrador (22 Ago 2019)

Corcho dijo:


> Si sube con volumen 0 vamos a flipar cuando alguien meta un euros entero



Sube? Está a 0.24$, por favor.


----------



## T-34 (22 Ago 2019)

Espérate, estamos cogiendo carrerilla para los 0.20


----------



## Corcho (22 Ago 2019)

El dmi en que se diferencia del rsi?
Que información útil nos aporta?


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Ago 2019)

Mira @Negrofuturo, no sólo control a través del 5g, hasta el agua vamos a tener bien monotorizada a través de sensores.


----------



## T-34 (23 Ago 2019)

La bala se ha encasquillado jajaja


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Ago 2019)

IOTA nombrada en la página 10 de la revista mensual de un importante banco alemán. Le dedican un buen espacio.


----------



## Registrador (23 Ago 2019)

Iota ha pegado subidón de 0.24$ a 0.25$


----------



## Corcho (23 Ago 2019)

Cómo me.gustaria poder comprar iota en kraken


----------



## vpsn (23 Ago 2019)

Registrador dijo:


> Iota ha pegado subidón de 0.24$ a 0.25$



Hombre, estabamos a 4 no hace tanto..


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Ago 2019)

Corcho dijo:


> Cómo me.gustaria poder comprar iota en kraken



Compra en bitpanda, es mucho mejor plataforma que esa mierda de Kranken.


----------



## Corcho (23 Ago 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Compra en bitpanda, es mucho mejor plataforma que esa mierda de Kranken.



Es que ya hice una trans a kraken...


----------



## taichi (23 Ago 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Compra en bitpanda, es mucho mejor plataforma que esa mierda de Kranken.



Pero para verificarte tienes que hacer una pequeña videoconferencia con ellos en inglés no ? Es que escrito aún pero si me hablan ya la hemos liado 
Por eso al final me fui de alta en 
Bitladon | Buy and sell Cryptocurrency | Bitcoins

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Ago 2019)

taichi dijo:


> Pero para verificarte tienes que hacer una pequeña videoconferencia con ellos en inglés no ? Es que escrito aún pero si me hablan ya la hemos liado
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



No sé si ya se podía hacer en español. Yo la hice en su momento en alemán y hacía tiempo que no lo usaba y fue un cachondeo con el orco borde que me tocó. Me pilló empanado y no me enteré de que quería decirme con lo de ausweiss y luego caí. Al final me cortó el orco la videollamada. 

Total, que de momento lo tengo aparcado, pero por lo que sé es la mejor plataforma para IOTA y otras cryptos.


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Ago 2019)

Lo que importa es esto, ya lo puse, pero ahora condensado en 45 segundos de vídeo, el que quiera entender que entienda.


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Ago 2019)

Vamos a ver un PoC de ciudad inteligente muy pronto, con la participación de Sopra Steria, ENGIE y Jaguar.


----------



## T-34 (25 Ago 2019)

Alguna novedad? Veo que ha pasado del 0.27


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Ago 2019)

T-34 dijo:


> Alguna novedad? Veo que ha pasado del 0.27



Nop.


----------



## besto (25 Ago 2019)

La subida es de todas las alts. Sube iota, lo mismo que sube nano o muchas otras.


----------



## Corcho (25 Ago 2019)

besto dijo:


> La subida es de todas las alts. Sube iota, lo mismo que sube nano o muchas otras.



Iota sube muchísimo más que el resto de top 15 ahora mismo


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Ago 2019)




----------



## Registrador (27 Ago 2019)

Ojo q continúa el rally brutal: de $0.25 a el increíble $0.26

#iotaLambo


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Ago 2019)

Registrador dijo:


> Ojo q continúa el rally brutal: de $0.25 a el increíble $0.26
> 
> #iotaLambo



Qué imbécil eres


----------



## Registrador (27 Ago 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Qué imbécil eres



Un poco de humor, yo tambien cargado de Iotas. Mejor reir que llorar!

PD: si no eres capaz de reir de tus inversiones, es que has invertido mas dinero de lo que te podias permitir.


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Ago 2019)

Registrador dijo:


> Un poco de humor, yo tambien cargado de Iotas. Mejor reir que llorar!
> 
> PD: si no eres capaz de reir de tus inversiones, es que has invertido mas dinero de lo que te podias permitir.



Disculpa, es que pensaba que eras algún miembro tóxico de la comunidad de arriba.


----------



## Registrador (27 Ago 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Disculpa, es que pensaba que eras algún miembro tóxico de la comunidad de arriba.



Soy bitcoinero y iotero. A muuuueteeee!


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Ago 2019)

IOTA, Jaguar Land Rover and Positive Cityxchange will explore the potential of #DLT | #Blockchain for IoT and Smart Cities tomorrow at #NTNU in Norway. Join @WilfriedPimenta, our biz dev director. More details in: IOTA, Jaguar Land Rover & the Economy of Things


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Ago 2019)

El CEO de una empresa que hace móviles especializados en el control de los datos ha twiteado esto.


----------



## Corcho (28 Ago 2019)

Parece que solo algunas instituciones y los burbujistas tienen todas las iotas que hay jaja


----------



## paketazo (28 Ago 2019)

Corcho dijo:


> Parece que solo algunas instituciones y los burbujistas tienen todas las iotas que hay jaja



Cuando se pone en el mercado el 100% de una emisión a un precio "cerrado", solo en muy contadas ocasiones el producto gana valor a largo plazo.

Lo ideal es poner la emisión en mercado poco a poco, primero un 10% a ver como va...luego si se precisa financiación un 5% más...y así sucesivamente y pensando en el largo plazo y en no tener que emitir más salvo necesidad imperiosa.

IOTA puso toda la carne en el asador de golpe, si hubiera por ejemplo puesto el 25% dejando el 75% cerrado a cal y canto y que solo se pudiera usar en caso de extrema necesidad (financiar tecnología), el mercado hubiera digerido mejor la oferta.

Tener el 100% de la emisión de algo, suele originar errores, y el principal, es la financiación futura...

Pensad que tenéis una idea en mente, y queréis financiación, ponéis el 100% de esa ida a disposición de los inversores, y estos os dan la pasta que habéis pedido...pasa el tiempo, y ese dinero no llega para lograr el hito...¿que hacéis?...si el 100% del teórico capital que podíais pedir ya lo habéis gastado, game over.

BTC y otras PoW por ejemplo van llegando al mercado poco a poco, financian las granjas de minería, y el mercado tiene tiempo para asimilar y absorber

No digo que IOTA no vaya a lograr sus hitos, solo digo que es más difícil digerir un cochinillo de golpe que dividido en varias comidas, de ahí que es probable que la distribución de IOTA o la colocación de grandes paquetes, sea complicada.

Un saludo


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Ago 2019)




----------



## Corcho (28 Ago 2019)

Chicken Lee es burbujista que pasada


----------



## easyridergs (29 Ago 2019)

El nuevo ORO digital estará basado en la información y justamente para la información es para lo que nació IOTA.


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Ago 2019)

IOTA showcases sustainable energy traceability at Powerhouse Energy Positive Building


----------



## Corcho (30 Ago 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> IOTA showcases sustainable energy traceability at Powerhouse Energy Positive Building



Que ganas tengo de que pasen de POCs a Producción


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Ago 2019)




----------



## Parlakistan (30 Ago 2019)

Casi seguro que Puma va a usar la cadena de suministro en IOTA.


----------



## Corcho (30 Ago 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Casi seguro que Puma va a usar la cadena de suministro en IOTA.



Pero en ese tweet no leo nada de iota, es por otra noticia? cuentanos mas


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Ago 2019)

Corcho dijo:


> Pero en ese tweet no leo nada de iota, es por otra noticia? cuentanos mas



Es por qué esas empresas que salen en el tweet están asociadas con IOTA y usan su cadena de suministro, creo que es muy probable que Puma, a la que van a ayudar estos, use también lo mismo.


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (1 Sep 2019)

Buenas a todos. Os dejo actualización de la distribución del token iota desde mayo a agosto 2019 inclusive.

Aquí el excel original con las fuentes:
Iota Token Distribution 

Aquí el gif animado del movimiento de las porciones del pastel:




Resumen: 

- En agosto se crearon 11.835 nuevas carteras con saldo mayor a cero sumando un total de carteras activas de 383.033 con saldo positivo igualmente.

- Los rangos fuertes (amarillo a morado) han movido casi 8Ti a los inferiores en una clara distribución del token. 

Seguiremos informando.

Saludos!


----------



## Corcho (2 Sep 2019)

Coche paga parking con iota sin interacción humana


----------



## Corcho (3 Sep 2019)

Iota está subiendo.


----------



## T-34 (3 Sep 2019)

Corcho dijo:


> Iota está subiendo.



como todas...


----------



## Corcho (3 Sep 2019)

T-34 dijo:


> como todas...



Mi mensaje no era para tomárselo literalmente xd


----------



## T-34 (3 Sep 2019)

Corcho dijo:


> Mi mensaje no era para tomárselo literalmente xd



shur te voy a estampar el chasis de la moto en la cabeza.

Es bromuro


----------



## Corcho (3 Sep 2019)

T-34 dijo:


> shur te voy a estampar el chasis de la moto en la cabeza.
> 
> Es bromuro



The pillo


----------



## davitin (3 Sep 2019)

Nada está subiendo.


----------



## p_pin (3 Sep 2019)

Pero cual sería el volumen de iota sin que "hans" moviera el mercado? 
Según coinmarketcap, hay más de 60 criptos con más volumen... y iota no está en ningún exchange que mueva fiat


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Sep 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Pero cual sería el volumen de iota sin que "hans" moviera el mercado?
> Según coinmarketcap, hay más de 60 criptos con más volumen... y iota no está en ningún exchange que mueva fiat



Bitfinex mueve fiat. Bitpanda mueve fiat y no está en cmc.


----------



## p_pin (3 Sep 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Bitfinex mueve fiat. Bitpanda mueve fiat y no está en cmc.



Bitfinex? bueeeno, aceptamos barco, seguro que muchos en este hilo han sacado fiat de bitfinex....

iota en Bitpanda lleva un volumen de 9.400 dólares.... juas
Bitpanda Global Exchange Volume, Markets and News


----------



## Corcho (4 Sep 2019)

Un día más en el iota club


----------



## easyridergs (4 Sep 2019)

No nos engañemos, el 90% de todo el volumen de las cripto es todo fake, BTC incluido, es casi todo volumen ficticio movido por los exchanges.


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> No nos engañemos, el 90% de todo el volumen de las cripto es todo fake, BTC incluido, es casi todo volumen ficticio movido por los exchanges.



Hasta que los manipuladores de mercado no suban btc a máximos no empezaremos a ver volumen real.


----------



## paketazo (4 Sep 2019)

Recordad lo que duró la fase de acumulación de BTC tras romper por primera vez los 1000$.

A mayores tampoco viene mal mirar atrás y saber que tardó 3 años en digerir aquellos ATH del 2013 y superarlos.

Pensad también que el float de BTC así como su capitalización en aquellos momentos difería mucho de la actual, con la evidente teórica divergencia posible.

BTC también resurgió aun que a muchos le pese, gracias al boom de las cryptos y la evidente pasarela de pagos que suponía para todo el que quisiera entrar.

Hoy en día hay paso fiat crypto en muchos exchange, lo que da un nuevo giro en caso de un futuro bull run .

¿cuanto puede faltar todavía para ese día D?

Pienso que las subidas fueron tan verticales e irracionales que quizá y solo en proyectos con "potencial", haya que esperar entre 3 y 6 meses para tratar de vislumbrar algún tipo de brote verde que nos de pistas de una nueva salida arriba en muchos proyectos.

Aun que os parezca que todo esto está quemado y abandonado, hay muchos intereses involucrados e invertidos, y cuando decidan que es suficiente tocará de nuevo subir.

Pasa con todo mercado de inversión, los ciclos se invierten una y otra vez sembrando y recogiendo.

¿veremos de nuevo los mínimos de diciembre?

Pues es complicado de predecir, yo creo que no, o no en muchos proyectos, solo si se perdieran esos mínimos podríamos tener complicaciones en este mercado, ya que denotaría que no hay realmente acumulación, ya que quién acumula tampoco le interesa tras año y medio regresar al punto de partida y permitir que otros compren a sus precios un año y medio más tarde.

Iremos viendo, pero en IOTA concreta mente perder 0,21$ sería una muy pésima señal que daría dos pistas:

1- No se ha acumulado por manos fuertes que salvaguarden o hagan de cuidadores del token.

2- Se ha bombeado el token al alza para distribuir en bajada de manera ordenada, y una vez distribuido ya no hay soportes ni cuidadores que lo mantengan sujeto.

Un saludo


----------



## Azkenchack (4 Sep 2019)

No se pero siempre que se dice "compra que está a unos precios riduculos", le meto algo y a la semana siguiente, un -15%
Y así me ha ocurrido cuando estaba a 0.60, a 0.40, a 0.30...
Seguro que si le meto a 0.25, mañana está a 0.20
Así que,para no fastidar al resto, ya no le meto nada...

Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Higadillas (5 Sep 2019)

Tengo 50 merkels metidos ahi... si pega un petardazo a la que haga un x5 los saco cagando leches.

Jajaja... perdón... quería decir que puse 50 merkels... lo acabo de mirar y ahora son 32


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Sep 2019)




----------



## Forcopula (5 Sep 2019)

Dentro de unos años cuando estemos rodeados de lujo y opulencia, recordaremos estos momentos y nos reiremos, sólo hace falta tiempo... Tic TAC


----------



## Corcho (5 Sep 2019)

Yo cada mes un poco más de iota


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Sep 2019)

Nos iremos al infierno, a IOTA le suelen sentar mal noticias como las de Daimler mostrando interés.


----------



## Corcho (6 Sep 2019)

No me asustes @Negrofuturo que acabo de comprar


----------



## paketazo (6 Sep 2019)

De momento lo de siempre...sube por que BTC sube, pero sube menos que BTC.

El que tenga de verdad aquí metido patrimonio importante, debe de estar ya comiéndose las falanges tras devorar las uñas y el muñón del dedo.

No sé que saldrá de aquí, pero si esto algún día se va a a 100$ lo habrán hecho a la perfección...tanta perfección que dudo que algún día se vaya a 100$.

Sea como sea, mucha suerte a todos.


----------



## easyridergs (6 Sep 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> De momento lo de siempre...sube por que BTC sube, pero sube menos que BTC.
> 
> El que tenga de verdad aquí metido patrimonio importante, debe de estar ya comiéndose las falanges tras devorar las uñas y el muñón del dedo.
> 
> ...



Aquí tiene que estar tranquilo hasta el que compró a 4.80. En unos años pasará muchísimo de 100. Esto no es como BTC y demás mierdas que no sirven para nada, esto va a servir para casi todo. El que no tenga paciencia se va a lamentar y mucho.


----------



## p_pin (6 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> No nos engañemos, el 90% de todo el volumen de las cripto es todo fake, BTC incluido, es casi todo volumen ficticio movido por los exchanges.



Hacerle caso al "vendedor de biblias",.... el camino más rápido a la ruina, sigan promediando a la baja

Los futuros de bitcoin de CME promediaron un volumen diario de USD 515 millones en mayo

Una media de 515 millones diarios de negociación, en una de las entidades que más dinero mueve en el mundo de las inversiones, la CME


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Sep 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Hacerle caso al "vendedor de biblias",.... el camino más rápido a la ruina, sigan promediando a la baja
> 
> Los futuros de bitcoin de CME promediaron un volumen diario de USD 515 millones en mayo
> 
> Una media de 515 millones diarios de negociación, en una de las entidades que más dinero mueve en el mundo de las inversiones, la CME



Ya veremos si es el camino a la ruina... Vuelve a tu cueva.


----------



## p_pin (6 Sep 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Ya veremos si es el camino a la ruina... Vuelve a tu cueva.



Cueva? tú con quién te crees que hablas payaso?

¿qué pasa que en este hilo no se toleran las verdades? a cuánta gente engañáis con promesas de rentabilidad? que va a pasar de 100? pero estáis tontos? o los tontos son los que os hacen caso? y han perdido buena parte de su inversión?

Aquí el único que acertó fue el que abrió el primer hilo, que vió el pelotazo.... ahora está retirado a vuestra costa

No hay en este hilo NI UNO SOLO QUE NO VAYA PERDIENDO PASTA... eso habla por sí sólo. Ahora queda apelar a una rentabilidad disparatada para ver si entran más pardillos entre los que compartir las pérdidas... ah y que el BTC (eso que no funciona), haga máximos para ver si llegan las migajas


----------



## Nostalgia (6 Sep 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Cueva? tú con quién te crees que hablas payaso?
> 
> ¿qué pasa que en este hilo no se toleran las verdades? a cuánta gente engañáis con promesas de rentabilidad? que va a pasar de 100? pero estáis tontos? o los tontos son los que os hacen caso? y han perdido buena parte de su inversión?
> 
> ...



Pues igual que todas las alts que están en la mierda, eso quiere decir que sea un timo? Solo va a quedar btc? Yo más bien lo veo como una oportunidad como pocas. 
Lambo o puente


----------



## p_pin (6 Sep 2019)

Nostalgia dijo:


> Pues igual que todas las alts que están en la mierda, eso quiere decir que sea un timo? Solo va a quedar btc? Yo más bien lo veo como una oportunidad como pocas.
> Lambo o puente



Timo? no hace falta que sea un timo para perder, lo podéis ver cada día en vuestra pantalla


----------



## easyridergs (6 Sep 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Hacerle caso al "vendedor de biblias",.... el camino más rápido a la ruina, sigan promediando a la baja
> 
> Los futuros de bitcoin de CME promediaron un volumen diario de USD 515 millones en mayo
> 
> Una media de 515 millones diarios de negociación, en una de las entidades que más dinero mueve en el mundo de las inversiones, la CME



El 90% del volumen es fake y lo sabes, mierda movida por los bots de los trileros. Sino te has dado cuenta todavía eres muy cortito.

Y sí, BTC después de 10 años no funciona. Si funcionase ya no existiría nada más y no capitalizaría la mierda que capitaliza, es un puto timo que ha acabado controlado por China.


----------



## p_pin (6 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> El 90% es fake y lo sabes, mierda movida por los bots de los trileros. Sino te has dado cuenta todavía eres muy cortito.
> 
> Y sí BTC después de 10 años no funciona. Si funcionase ya no existiría nada más y no capitalizaría la mierda que capitaliza, es un puto timo que ha acabado controlado por China.



Tomen nota señores, señoras y señoros, este tipo sabe de lo que habla, es garantía de pérdida de patrimonio, nadie mejor que él, nadie os hará pobres en este subforo como él, ya mi duda es si habrá "puente para todos" por que los "lambos" ya están repartidos


----------



## easyridergs (6 Sep 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Tomen nota señores, señoras y señoros, este tipo sabe de lo que habla, es garantía de pérdida de patrimonio, nadie mejor que él, nadie os hará pobres en este subforo como él, ya mi duda es si habrá "puente para todos" por que los "lambos" ya están repartidos



A ver, después de 10 años BTC hace no más de 5 tps, tiene unos costes por transacción altísimos, el 80% de la minería centralizada en China, no tiene plan para gestionar el crecimiento de la cadena da bloques ... no creo que haga falta que siga. Me hace gracia que hay tontos que piensan que como pasó de 1$ a 20K$ pues ale ahora llegará a un millón, porque yo lo valgo. BTC no está haciendo nada para pasar de 20k a un millón, simplemente es casi lo mismo que hace 10años y las cosas o se renuevan o mueren. Si yo viera que BTC estuviera por aportar algo más de lo que ya ha hecho pues me sumaría al carro, a mi me da igual una que otra, pero es que no, es que es lo mismo que hace diez años y no se produce la evolución que necesita, que es aumentar la escalabilidad, evitar la centralización minera y bajar los costes. Así estando como estamos yo apuesto por la innovación, apuesto por el futuro, apuesto por IOTA, pero eso sí, cada uno que haga lo que quiera y que sea responsable de sus actos.


----------



## p_pin (6 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> A ver, después de 10 años BTC hace no más de 5 tps, tiene unos costes por transacción altísimos, el 80% de la minería centralizada en China, no tiene plan para gestionar el crecimiento de la cadena da bloques ... no creo que haga falta que siga. Me hace gracia que hay tontos que piensan que como pasó de 1$ a 20K$ pues ale ahora llegará a un millón, porque yo lo valgo. BTC no está haciendo nada para pasar de 20k a un millón, simplemente es casi lo mismo que hace 10años y las cosas o se renuevan o mueren. Si yo viera que BTC estuviera por aportar algo más de lo que ya ha hecho pues me sumaría al carro, a mi me da igual una que otra, pero es que no, es que es lo mismo que hace diez años y no se produce la evolución que necesita, que es aumentar la escalabilidad, evitar la centralización minera y bajar los costes. Así estando como estamos yo apuesto por la innovación, apuesto por el futuro, apuesto por IOTA, pero eso sí, cada uno que haga lo que quiera y que sea responsable de sus actos.



Más promesas y verdades a medias, así llevas años, al menos hace años podías engañar a más gente, por que el riego llegaba a las shitcoins...

Yo voy a decir lo que dije en mi primer post en el primer hilo que abrió alxemi de criptomonedas:

_Las altcoins son un instrumento para quitar a la gente los BTC_

El tiempo ha pasado, y por culpa de las altcoins, muchos no han invertido en BTC, más de uno se habrá tirado de los pelos...

Mientras has escrito tu mensaje, hay transacciones en los últimos bloques de BTC a 1sato/vbyte o lo que es lo mismo, transacciones a menos de 1 céntimo de euro... eso es REAL, no es una paja mental ni una promesa

BTC.com | Block #593,567 - Bitcoin Block 00000000000000000005537c80e7a0c2f8e968e4c72a0c53d376c826e88a06bc (BTC)


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Sep 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Cueva? tú con quién te crees que hablas payaso?
> 
> ¿qué pasa que en este hilo no se toleran las verdades? a cuánta gente engañáis con promesas de rentabilidad? que va a pasar de 100? pero estáis tontos? o los tontos son los que os hacen caso? y han perdido buena parte de su inversión?
> 
> ...



Ya veremos quién engaña a quien, que la cadena de BTC tiene un limite de escalabilidad, que sin que sea aún másivo en cuanto se mueve un poco se quedan las TX en el limbo.


----------



## easyridergs (6 Sep 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Más promesas y verdades a medias, así llevas años, al menos hace años podías engañar a más gente, por que el riego llegaba a las shitcoins...
> 
> Yo voy a decir lo que dije en mi primer post en el primer hilo que abrió alxemi de criptomonedas:
> 
> ...



Me la suda, pues que compren BTC, más dinero para los exchanges y para los chinos. Por mi parte, yo solo compro futuro, porque aunque no lo creas el futuro acaba siendo presente y en ese momento tus BTC valdrán cero.


----------



## p_pin (6 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Me la suda, pues que compren BTC, más dinero para los exchanges y para los chinos. Por mi parte, yo solo compro futuro, porque aunque no lo creas el futuro acaba siendo presente y en ese momento tus BTC valdrán cero.



Ya, es evidente que te la suda, "un tonto y su dinero..." dice el refrán


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Sep 2019)

Venga, más gente que se suma al proyecto, otro "don nadie". Pero lo importante es el precio, recordad.


----------



## easyridergs (6 Sep 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Ya, es evidente que te la suda, "un tonto y su dinero..." dice el refrán



Pues somos dos porque por lo que veo no compraste BTC a uno o dos dígitos, sino no estarías por aquí haciendo el paria. Ale sigue pillando BTC a 10k, sigue alimentando a los mineros Chinos.


----------



## p_pin (6 Sep 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Venga, más gente que se suma al proyecto, otro "don nadie". Pero lo importante es el precio, recordad.



Ya se está celebrando

$0,232446 USD (-3,34%)

El precio no le importa a ninguno en este hilo.... jajaja sois todos unos altruistas.... pero el hilo se llama "iota to the moon"....


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Sep 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Ya, es evidente que te la suda, "un tonto y su dinero..." dice el refrán



Qué pesados y sectarios sois, a ver si te vas ya a tmpc. 


easyridergs dijo:


> Pues somos dos porque por lo que veo no compraste BTC a uno o dos dígitos, sino no estarías por aquí haciendo el paria. Ale sigue pillando BTC a 10k, sigue alimentando a los mineros Chinos.



Qué tío más pesado, no todos los bitcoñeros son así, pero algunos son muy tóxicos.


----------



## p_pin (6 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Pues somos dos porque por lo que veo no compraste BTC a uno o dos dígitos, sino no estarías por aquí haciendo el paria. Ale sigue pillando BTC a 10k, sigue alimentando a los mineros Chinos.



No yo no tengo BTC, jamás compraría BTC...

...Y mucho menos vendría a decirlo a un foro


----------



## p_pin (6 Sep 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Qué pesados y sectarios sois, a ver si te vas ya a tmpc.
> 
> 
> Qué tío más pesado, no todos los bitcoñeros son así, pero algunos son muy tóxicos.



Pesado? no eres tú el sinverguenza que me dijo que me fuera a mi cueva? pues aquí estoy en una cueva de troles, vosotros


----------



## easyridergs (6 Sep 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> No yo no tengo BTC, jamás compraría BTC...
> 
> ...Y mucho menos vendría a decirlo a un foro



Así tienes el minero en tu habitación y te pagan la electricidad tus padres.


----------



## p_pin (6 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Así tienes el minero en tu habitación y te pagan la electricidad tus padres.



En una cueva no hay electricidad majete


----------



## paketazo (6 Sep 2019)

Bueno, parece que no hay compasión por las alts... BTC se tira un pequeño pedo y se va todo el chiringuito al carajo.

En cuanto a la eterna y absurda disputa de que es lo mejor y que es lo peor... las cosas en materia de rentabilidad a día de hoy están claras...quién entro en máximos de BTC está medio jodido, pero no desahuciado... quién entró en máximos de muchas alts, está a un -95%, y ya os lo dije...jamás he visto que una inversión se recupere de esa bajada y vuelva para romper máximos sin splits o mariconadas varias.

Como dice el compañero, aquí creo que todos estamos palmando pasta...no sé si queda alguno de la preventa esa famosa que cotizó a centavos...pero desde que cotiza en exchanges creo que no hay ya nadie que pueda decir que le saca cacho.

Hoy por hoy IOTA es una inversión ruinosa, y puede que su tecnología sea la leche, pero si su token no refleja lo que se comenta en sus foros, y toda esa tecnología no se traslada al precio más pronto que tarde, esto bajará a 2 centavos y cuando rebote a 10 centavos se hablará de una gran subida tipo Abengoa desde sus mínimos.

La frase del compañero de que las alts han servido para robar BTC es cierta pero solo en parte, ya que muchos han podido robar muchos BTC gracias a las alts, y quizá ahora lo que se esté es re-equilibrando el sistema con esa dominancia en constante crecimiento en los últimos meses.

IOTA podrá ser la leche dentro de 20 años, pero también es muy posible que muchos de nosotros dentro de 20 años estemos criando malvas, y no lleguemos a ver un desenlace positivo en materia de inversión.

La realidad es aquí y ahora, y justo ahora meter pasta en las alts esperando dar el pelotazo es algo que creo ya pasó...incluso dudo mucho que BTC llegue a cifras astronómicas que muchos barajan...pero por mi bien y el de muchos espero equivocarme...y mucho.

Paz y coherencia, y que cada uno haga con sus cuartos lo que le dicte la cabeza...el corazón, mejor dejarlo para otros menesteres.


----------



## easyridergs (6 Sep 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> En una cueva no hay electricidad majete



Lo que faltaba, eres un puto NINI. Pobres padres. Anda piensa en ellos y deja de minar a su costa.


----------



## p_pin (6 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Lo que faltaba, eres un puto NINI. Pobres padres. Anda piensa en ellos y deja de minar a su costa.



Eso es lo que te queda? inventarte cosas? como seas así con IOTA....


----------



## easyridergs (6 Sep 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Eso es lo que te queda? inventarte cosas? como seas así con IOTA....



No me invento nada, eres un NINI que se dedica a minar a costa de sus padres. Te jode que la gente lo sepa. Mira, búscate un trabajo y deja de robar a tus padres y a la gente.


----------



## p_pin (6 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> No me invento nada, eres un NINI que se dedica a minar a costa de sus padres. Te jode que la gente lo sepa. Mira, búscate un trabajo y deja de robar a tus padres y a la gente.



Minar BTC en casa... ¿hasta ahí llegas? no me extraña que te engañen con cualquier promesa, no sólo eres un trol, sino que eres tonto


----------



## p_pin (6 Sep 2019)

En este momento sólo Binance coin, cae más que Iota de las 20 primeras.... gran momento para comprar

Venga, otro anuncio de esos de colaboradores


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Sep 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Minar BTC en casa... ¿hasta ahí llegas? no me extraña que te engañen con cualquier promesa, no sólo eres un trol, sino que eres tonto



Ah bueno, que tienes 0.05 btcs de la paga de papi, no pasa nada.


----------



## easyridergs (6 Sep 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Minar BTC en casa... ¿hasta ahí llegas? no me extraña que te engañen con cualquier promesa, no sólo eres un trol, sino que eres tonto



Ya te ha dado tu madre el biberón?


----------



## p_pin (6 Sep 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Ah bueno, que tienes 0.05 btcs de la paga de papi, no pasa nada.



Ojalá, con ese dinero tendría más que la mitad de inversores de este hilo, y además, en positivo

Yo miné la burbucoin en su día, echad cuenta del precio de cotización de BTC en la época

PD si alguien tiene ligera idea de minería, sabrá que con un equipo para minar burbucoin, no se mina BTC


----------



## p_pin (6 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Ya te ha dado tu madre el biberón?



Biberón los que te fumas a 4 patas


----------



## easyridergs (6 Sep 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Biberón los que te fumas a 4 patas



Te veo desesperado mirando continuamente el precio. No te preocupes, cuando estés tirado en la calle en tu casa de cartones ya no te hará falta el minero. Tu con tu bote de cola para esnifar seréis felices.


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Te veo desesperado mirando continuamente el precio. No te preocupes, cuando estés tirado en la calle en tu casa de cartones ya no te hará falta el minero. Tu con tu bote de cola para esnifar seréis felices.



Igual pone el minero para no pasar frío, el pegamento ya es vicio.


----------



## barborico (6 Sep 2019)

Esto dije en el hilo del precio del oro:

En cuestiones de dinero, *es mejor un sistema ineficiente, caro, pero seguro* que lo contrario. 

Da igual lo que se invente a posteriori. No solo da igual, sino que no va a transmitir la misma confianza que la lenta, cara y mil veces probada cadena de bloques de BTC.

Pero te compro el argumento: *es más difícil que en el mundo virtual haya unanimidad sobre cual es la mejor manera de organizar la información para que funcione como dinero. No imposible.* Si eso fuera cierto, Bitcoin no seguiría siendo la moneda que más "cuota de mercado" tiene.
En cualquier caso, conforme pasa el tiempo la confianza que da el "vetusto" invento aumenta.

A chuparla.


----------



## p_pin (6 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Te veo desesperado mirando continuamente el precio. No te preocupes, cuando estés tirado en la calle en tu casa de cartones ya no te hará falta el minero. Tu con tu bote de cola para esnifar seréis felices.



Con tu ojo clínico.... puedo estar tranquilo
Minero? qué minero? deja las drogas


----------



## p_pin (6 Sep 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Igual pone el minero para no pasar frío, el pegamento ya es vicio.



Viniendo de uno "de Parla".... pues mira, en eso tendréis experiencia en casa


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Sep 2019)

barborico dijo:


> Esto dije en el hilo del precio del oro:
> 
> En cuestiones de dinero, *es mejor un sistema ineficiente, caro, pero seguro* que lo contrario.
> 
> ...



Ya llegó el otro subnormal, no falla.


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Sep 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Viniendo de uno "de Parla".... pues mira, en eso tendréis experiencia en casa



No, es el pueblo de tu padre el moro, de los menas que esnifan pegamento.


----------



## p_pin (6 Sep 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> No, es el pueblo de tu padre el moro, de los menas que esnifan pegamento.



Claro y te pusiste el nick por eso.... joder qué nivel


----------



## barborico (6 Sep 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Ya llegó el otro subnormal, no falla.


----------



## Forcopula (6 Sep 2019)

Señores, hasta el rabo todo es toro cómo decía mi querida abuea, dejad a los del bitocoin que se hagan pajas imaginándose a Satoshi, nosotros a lo nuestro todo el panorama está mal pero mientras hay vida hay esperanza y a esperar que la tecnología hable por sí misma (un anuncio en la tele no vendría mal, pero qué le hacemos)


----------



## easyridergs (7 Sep 2019)

barborico dijo:


> Esto dije en el hilo del precio del oro:
> 
> En cuestiones de dinero, *es mejor un sistema ineficiente, caro, pero seguro* que lo contrario.
> 
> ...



Tanta academia de Griego para acabar diciendo tantas tonterías. Por lo menos te ha servido para meterte por el culo tu byteball scam.


----------



## barborico (7 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Tanta academia de Griego para acabar diciendo tantas tonterías. Por lo menos te ha servido para meterte por el culo tu byteball scam.



No recuerdo haber recomendado comprarlo. Sí recuerdo haber dicho que es un proyecto que no promete castillos en el aire.

Si lo hice, me arrepiento profundamente, total se pueden obtener gratis aportando al proyecto. Los que yo tengo me han costado exactamente 0 btc.

Pero una cosa tengo clara, va a comprar iota su puta madre.


----------



## Corcho (7 Sep 2019)

La gente normal de burbuja compra cuando baja. La gente normal del exterior compra cuando sube.


¿Cuál es la clave pues?


----------



## ninfireblade (7 Sep 2019)

A estas alturas y todavía hay gente que no se ha dado cuenta de que todo lo que se pueda hacer con cualquier shitcoin tambien se puede hacer con bitcoin y por tanto todas las shitcoins, incluida mierdIOTA están condenadas a desaparecer.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Sep 2019)

IOTA o Muelteeee....


----------



## cyberpep (7 Sep 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> A estas alturas y todavía hay gente que no se ha dado cuenta de que todo lo que se pueda hacer con cualquier shitcoin tambien se puede hacer con bitcoin y por tanto todas las shitcoins, incluida mierdIOTA están condenadas a desaparecer.



Pues vaya aburrimiento si solo el queda el bitcoño en unos años... tendremos bitcoños y petrodólares.


----------



## easyridergs (7 Sep 2019)

No es lo mismo diseñar una locomotora de vapor (BTC) que un tren bala magnético (IOTA), así que paciencia. Y tranquilos que no va a ser 10 años, ni 5. Muchos lo que quieren es que abandonemos. Ellos saben que IOTA es matemáticamente superior, son tontos pero no idiotas. ¿Querrán despojarnos de nuestras IOTAs a precio de saldo? Pues las mías no las van a tener.


----------



## Azkenchack (7 Sep 2019)

A veces, tengo la sensacion de que los defensores del bitcoin solamente atacan a Iota. El resto, son moscas cojoneras o granos en el culo, pero Iota es un enemigo al que temen.Si no puedes con tu enemigo, únete a él...y tened en vuestra cartera Iotas antes de que sea demasiado tarde

Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Sep 2019)

Azkenchack dijo:


> A veces, tengo la sensacion de que los defensores del bitcoin solamente atacan a Iota. El resto, son moscas cojoneras o granos en el culo, pero Iota es un enemigo al que temen.Si no puedes con tu enemigo, únete a él...y tened en vuestra cartera Iotas antes de que sea demasiado tarde
> 
> Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk



Son un poco estrechos de miras, pero no tanto como su cadena.


----------



## elKaiser (7 Sep 2019)

Apostados en Binance 300€ a Iotas, Cardanos y Qtums, por si suena la flauta.

Los doy casi seguro por perdidos; es igual otros se los gastan en putas.

Por curiosidad de neófito en las criptos, ¿quien es ese Hans a los que os referís tan a menudo?


----------



## paketazo (7 Sep 2019)

Mientras no veamos a Bitcoñero cambiar sus BTC a IOTA o hacer alguna premonición, no nos comemos un mojón...

Personalmente ya llevo un -25% desde que entré, pero bueno, tampoco tengo aquí metida manteca para cebar un poblado, 5 cifras peladas y gracias...sea como sea, ya decidí hace tiempo que no vendería salvo que viera noticias que no me gustasen, y de momento no las veo...aun que quizá cuando las vea lleve ya un -90% y poco quedará que vender.

Coñas a parte, el mercado alt, se ha desangrado de cojones, pero bueno, puestos a soñar más abajo empezaron antes de irse a sus ATH muchas de ellas.

Mucha suerte y a ver si empezamos a remontar, que si no no tiene gracia el invento.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Sep 2019)

ladrán, luego cabalgamos....


----------



## barborico (7 Sep 2019)

Sigo esperando una refutación a esto que no sean tonterías y/o insultos:


> En cuestiones de dinero, *es mejor un sistema ineficiente, caro, pero seguro* que lo contrario. Ejemplo: elemento químico 79
> 
> Da igual lo que se invente a posteriori. No solo da igual, sino que no va a transmitir la misma confianza que la lenta, cara y mil veces probada cadena de bloques de BTC.
> 
> ...


----------



## bmbnct (7 Sep 2019)

Lo siento chicos, pero Xavi Crespo rompió hace un tiempo su palabra de no volver a dar señales y ha vuelto a demostrar ser un contra indicador 'infalible'. Esta vez le toca a IOTA 







PD. Espero que se note que es una nota de humor.


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Sep 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Lo siento chicos, pero Xavi Crespo rompió hace un tiempo su palabra de no volver a dar señales y ha vuelto a demostrar ser un contra indicador 'infalible'. Esta vez le toca a IOTA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buff, qué personaje, ¿sigue enseñando la minipolla por Internet para ligar? En burbuja ya no se atreve a entrar...


----------



## elKaiser (7 Sep 2019)

Igual es que tiene abiertos cortos fuertemente apalancados en Iota y las gallinas que salen por las que entran.


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Sep 2019)

En eso confían muchos, Object manager group, Bosch, Jaguar, VW, etc. Por supuesto pueden equivocarse, pero no creo que sean unos estúpidos.


----------



## spala (7 Sep 2019)

elKaiser dijo:


> Apostados en Binance 300€ a Iotas, Cardanos y Qtums, por si suena la flauta.
> 
> Los doy casi seguro por perdidos; es igual otros se los gastan en putas.
> 
> Por curiosidad de neófito en las criptos, ¿quien es ese Hans a los que os referís tan a menudo?



será Hans Moog, un desarrollador del grupo de IOTA


----------



## elKaiser (7 Sep 2019)

spala dijo:


> será Hans Moog, un desarrollador del grupo de IOTA






Sí llego a ver antes la foto del notas, me ahorro los 300€.


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Sep 2019)

No es que compren como locas, pero gastan recursos desarrollando PoCs que no se ven en otros lados. Por otro lado, toca ser cauto hasta que no entre en producción. Pero ya es más que el 99% del mercado, excepto BTC que de momento es la referencia.


----------



## Corcho (8 Sep 2019)

Lo de iota en investing ya lo habias comentado alguna vez, pasa esto en alguna otra web similar extranjera?


----------



## spala (8 Sep 2019)

elKaiser dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 150959
> 
> 
> Sí llego a ver antes la foto del notas, me ahorro los 300€.



y si llegas a ver a su novia pones 30 000€ xD
estaba de buen ver


----------



## paketazo (8 Sep 2019)

Disculpad mi ignorancia, pero creo que esa posición de IOTA entre las coins más capitalizadas es debido a que cuando se introdujeron esos pares en Investing, IOTA ocupaba un 5º puesto en coinmarketcap.

IOTA is now ranked the 5th cryptocurrency by market capitalization

Quizá me equivoque, pero yo es la explicación que le veo.

Es como estos sitios que aceptan pagos con criptos...dónde salen Dash, Monero, y no aparecen otras que están muy por encima en capitalización, pero como hace unos años no era así, y estas eran top, pues las pusieron ahí y ahí se quedaron.

Un saludo


----------



## easyridergs (8 Sep 2019)

elKaiser dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 150959
> 
> 
> Sí llego a ver antes la foto del notas, me ahorro los 300€.



Veo que has conocido a pocos ingenieros informáticos. Yo tengo dos amigos que son doctores en informática y un familiar que "solo" es ingeniero y son más raros que un perro verde.


----------



## easyridergs (8 Sep 2019)

barborico dijo:


> Sigo esperando una refutación a esto que no sean tonterías y/o insultos:



Osea, que yo lo entienda, para ti la única forma de tener un sistema seguro es que sea caro e ineficiente. ¿Sabes que ya no estamos en el siglo XVIII? Ya no te digo el XIX o el XX porque tu todavía te has quedado en la máquina de vapor. Desde entonces se han inventado motores gasolina, diesel, eléctricos, etc y siendo más baratos y más eficientes son tanto o más seguros que los de vapor.


----------



## barborico (8 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Osea, que yo lo entienda, para ti la única forma de tener un sistema seguro es que sea caro e ineficiente. ¿Sabes que ya no estamos en el siglo XVIII? Ya no te digo el XIX o el XX porque tu todavía te has quedado en la máquina de vapor. Desde entonces se han inventado motores gasolina, diesel, eléctricos, etc y siendo más baratos y más eficientes son tanto o más seguros que los de vapor.



Te entrenas, ¿no?


> *En cuestiones de dinero*, es mejor un sistema ineficiente, caro, pero seguro que lo contrario.


----------



## easyridergs (8 Sep 2019)

barborico dijo:


> Te entrenas, ¿no?



Te repito, estamos en el siglo XXI no el XVIII y hemos cambiado de siglo para todo, dinero y valor incluido. Ahora más que nunca se necesita eficiencia y economía de costes. 

Actualízate un poco macho.

Y te digo más, igual que te diste cuenta que byteball es una mierda, con BTC te pasará lo mismo.


----------



## Forcopula (8 Sep 2019)

barborico dijo:


> Te entrenas, ¿no?



Llámame raro, pero para mí "eficiente" y "caro" no son compatible, el concepto de eficiencia no lo permite.


----------



## barborico (8 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Te repito, estamos en el siglo XXI no el XVIII y hemos cambiado de siglo para todo, dinero y valor incluido. Ahora más que nunca se necesita eficiencia y economía de costes.



Si eso fuera cierto, el oro no tendría valor.

Y Obyte no es mierda. Ahora es cuando me sacas la grafica de la cotización, pues vale. No lo defiendo por eso.


----------



## easyridergs (8 Sep 2019)

barborico dijo:


> Si eso fuera cierto, el oro no tendría valor.
> 
> Y Obyte no es mierda. Ahora es cuando me sacas la grafica de la cotización, pues vale. No lo defiendo por eso.



La cotización ahora no es lo más importante, es solo un factor pero ni mucho menos el principal. Este tipo de tecnologías están en pañales, su volumen de mercado es ridículo y fuertemente manipulado, nunca evalúo la tecnología de un proyecto en base a su cotización y es algo que muchos deberían aprender.

Con respecto al tema del oro ahora no me puedo alargar pero es un activo que puede que quede empalidecido en el momento que se consiga una DLT de verdad descentralizada y resistente a la censura. Como dice Valdeante es para románticos.


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Sep 2019)

A mi lo


easyridergs dijo:


> La cotización ahora no es lo más importante, es solo un factor pero ni mucho menos el principal. Este tipo de tecnologías están en pañales, su volumen de mercado es ridículo y fuertemente manipulado, nunca evalúo la tecnología de un proyecto en base a su cotización y es algo que muchos deberían aprender.
> 
> Con respecto al tema del oro ahora no me puedo alargar pero es un activo que puede que quede empalidecido en el momento que se consiga una DLT de verdad descentralizada y resistente a la censura. Como dice Valdeante es para románticos.



El oro no va a poder competir contra BTC, IOTA o la tecnología que se imponga. 6000 años o los que quieran como reserva de valor, pero no es fungible, ni infalsificable (se pueden esconder otros metales detrás de una capa de horo en los lingotes) ni se conoce su supply, ni es fácil de esconder, ni de vender, etc, etc.

Para los románticos y los gitanos se lo dejamos.


----------



## barborico (8 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> La cotización ahora no es lo más importante, es solo un factor pero ni mucho menos el principal. Este tipo de tecnologías están en pañales, su volumen de mercado es ridículo y fuertemente manipulado, nunca evalúo la tecnología de un proyecto en base a su cotización y es algo que muchos deberían aprender.



Hay una diferencia fundamental entre obyte e iota: una de las dos no cumple lo que promete.

Obyte es funcional ya y tiene en desarrollo cosas útiles, iota es promesas, humo y espejos.

Bueno, técnicamente ambas funcionan con coordinadores, pero en obyte se sabe que no es posible que una red sin prueba de trabajo pueda funcionar sin ellos, sería vulnerable a ataques sybil.

Puedes creer que en el futuro se encontrará una solución sin coordinador, pero no pasa de ser una mera creencia. La segunda ley de la termodinámica es cabezona.



easyridergs dijo:


> Con respecto al tema del oro ahora no me puedo alargar pero es un activo que puede que quede empalidecido en el momento que se consiga una DLT de verdad descentralizada y resistente a la censura. Como dice Valdeante es para románticos.



El oro es el dinero duro del mundo real.
Bitcoin es el dinero duro del mundo virtual.

Obyte es un registro semi-descentralizado funcional.
Iota es una promesa de "registro totalmente descentralizado sin prueba de trabajo".


----------



## easyridergs (9 Sep 2019)

barborico dijo:


> Hay una diferencia fundamental entre obyte e iota: una de las dos no cumple lo que promete.
> 
> Obyte es funcional ya y tiene en desarrollo cosas útiles, iota es promesas, humo y espejos.
> 
> ...



IOTA es totalmente funcional, igual que Obyte. La diferencia es que IOTA tiene decenas de casos de uso, decenas de partners importantes y un equipo de desarrollo que Obyte ni se le acerca a la suela del zapato. De hecho después de ver que Byteball se iba a la mierda porque no aporta nada en absoluto parece que se reorientado al IOT de forma chapucera cuando IOTA ya ha nacido por y para el IOT. Las dos funcionan actualmente con COO pero Obyte ni sabe ni pretende quitarlo y IOTA sabe como quitarlo y en ello está.

Igual que a BTC le afecta de forma radical la segunda regla de la termodinámica debido a su diseño POS de energía y hardware, que hace que sea centralizado por el que consigue dichos recursos a menor coste, lease principalmente China, a IOTA le afecta de forma ínfima debido a que no es POS como BTC. IOTA después del coordicide basa su seguridad contrata ataques sybil, spam maligno, doble gasto y demás a una combinación de diseño topológico y cálculos probabilisticos complejos interconectados pero livianos por los cuales es descentralizada en si misma sin verse sometida de forma principal a la entropía.

Por último, el oro tiene una diferencia fundamental con respecto a BTC que mucha gente no se da cuenta pero tiene importantes repercusiones. La producción y distribución del oro están separadas, una vez se ha extraido el oro y lo tienes en posesión física, en la transferencia no intervienen los mineros teniendo gran variedad de canales para trasmitirlo hasta si es necesario de forma directa sin ningún tipo de tercero. Sin embargo BTC depende de la minería para transmitir los BTC, y cuando esta minería se centraliza como pasa actualmente, los mineros censuran las transferencias según sus propios criterios quedando la transmisión de los BTC a merced de la minería y no como el oro en el cual el poseedor físico tiene la exclusividad final de su transmisión y custodia.


----------



## barborico (9 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> IOTA es totalmente funcional, igual que Obyte. La diferencia es que IOTA tiene decenas de casos de uso, decenas de partners importantes y un equipo de desarrollo que Obyte ni se le acerca a la suela del zapato. De hecho después de ver que Byteball se iba a la mierda porque no aporta nada en absoluto parece que se reorientado al IOT de forma chapucera cuando IOTA ya ha nacido por y para el IOT. Las dos funcionan actualmente con COO pero Obyte ni sabe ni pretende quitarlo y *IOTA sabe como quitarlo y en ello está.*



Cuando lo hayan quitado -si es que lo hacen-, no te preocupes que me encargaré personalmente de atacarlo, o bien será inatacable porque en último término (en los casos más extremos) dependerá de lo que digan unos nodos marcados como especiales en el protocolo. Mark my words.

Pero quién soy yo, si solo soy un mindundi, pero que sabe lo que es posible y lo que es humo.

Cientos de cerebros de la iota foundation no pueden estar equivocados, ¿o sí? ¿o les dará igual que el coordicide no pueda llevarse a cabo? Lo iremos viendo.

Almacenamiento de datos a coste 0... mmm, no sé rick... nadie da duros a cuatro pesetas...



easyridergs dijo:


> Igual que a BTC le afecta de forma radical la segunda regla de la termodinámica debido a su diseño POS de energía y hardware, que hace que sea centralizado por el que consigue dichos recursos a menor coste, lease principalmente China, a IOTA le afecta de forma ínfima debido a que no es POS como BTC. IOTA después del coordicide basa su seguridad contrata ataques sybil, spam maligno, doble gasto y demás a una combinación de diseño topológico y cálculos probabilisticos complejos interconectados pero livianos por los cuales es descentralizada en si misma sin verse sometida de forma principal a la entropía.



Aviso a lectores: comprobad por vosotros mismos la certeza de lo que está diciendo este señor.

En mi opinión, utiliza un lenguaje pomposo y técnico para intentar embaucar.

Tampoco os fieis de lo que digo yo, comprobad siempre por vosotros mismos.



easyridergs dijo:


> Por último, el oro tiene una diferencia fundamental con respecto a BTC que mucha gente no se da cuenta pero tiene importantes repercusiones. La producción y distribución del oro están separadas, una vez se ha extraido el oro y lo tienes en posesión física, en la transferencia no intervienen los mineros teniendo gran variedad de canales para trasmitirlo hasta si es necesario de forma directa sin ningún tipo de tercero. Sin embargo BTC depende de la minería para transmitir los BTC, y cuando esta minería se centraliza como pasa actualmente, los mineros censuran las transferencias según sus propios criterios quedando la transmisión de los BTC a merced de la minería y no como el oro en el cual el poseedor físico tiene la exclusividad final de su transmisión y custodia.



El oro no se puede transmitir por un cable sin confiar en terceros. Bitcoin sí.

Evidentemente, como es el mundo virtual, depende de proveedores de conexion, de redes físicas, etc... Pero sigo sin necesitar un canal seguro ni confianza en terceros.


----------



## easyridergs (9 Sep 2019)

barborico dijo:


> Cuando lo hayan quitado -si es que lo hacen-, no te preocupes que me encargaré personalmente de atacarlo, o bien será inatacable porque en último término (en los casos más extremos) dependerá de lo que digan unos nodos marcados como especiales en el protocolo. Mark my words.
> 
> Pero quién soy yo, si solo soy un mindundi, pero que sabe lo que es posible y lo que es humo.
> 
> ...



Vaya, como no entiendes lo que escribo lo tildas de pomposo y técnico para embaucar. 

Si consigues atacar y tirar lo nueva red de IOTA tu solito yo mismo seré el primero en felicitarte.

Si tuvieras algo de comprensión lectora te darías cuenta que ya no es que me refiera a que se necesita una red de datos para transmitir BTC, es que depende de terceros, los mineros, para transmitir de un monedero a otro. El oro se lo puedo dar en mano yo al tendero en caso de que me quiera comprar un coche o un camión, no intervienen nadie más que el tendero y yo. Piensa un poco antes de disparar, a ver si lo pillas.


----------



## bmbnct (9 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> IOTA es totalmente funcional, igual que Obyte. La diferencia es que IOTA tiene decenas de casos de uso, decenas de partners importantes y un equipo de desarrollo que Obyte ni se le acerca a la suela del zapato. De hecho después de ver que Byteball se iba a la mierda porque no aporta nada en absoluto parece que se reorientado al IOT de forma chapucera cuando IOTA ya ha nacido por y para el IOT. Las dos funcionan actualmente con COO pero Obyte ni sabe ni pretende quitarlo y IOTA sabe como quitarlo y en ello está.
> 
> Igual que a BTC le afecta de forma radical la segunda regla de la termodinámica debido a su diseño POS de energía y hardware, que hace que sea centralizado por el que consigue dichos recursos a menor coste, lease principalmente China, a IOTA le afecta de forma ínfima debido a que no es POS como BTC. IOTA después del coordicide basa su seguridad contrata ataques sybil, spam maligno, doble gasto y demás a una combinación de diseño topológico y cálculos probabilisticos complejos interconectados pero livianos por los cuales es descentralizada en si misma sin verse sometida de forma principal a la entropía.
> 
> Por último, el oro tiene una diferencia fundamental con respecto a BTC que mucha gente no se da cuenta pero tiene importantes repercusiones. La producción y distribución del oro están separadas, una vez se ha extraido el oro y lo tienes en posesión física, en la transferencia no intervienen los mineros teniendo gran variedad de canales para trasmitirlo hasta si es necesario de forma directa sin ningún tipo de tercero. Sin embargo BTC depende de la minería para transmitir los BTC, y cuando esta minería se centraliza como pasa actualmente, los mineros censuran las transferencias según sus propios criterios quedando la transmisión de los BTC a merced de la minería y no como el oro en el cual el poseedor físico tiene la exclusividad final de su transmisión y custodia.



¿No sabes promocionar IOTA sin echar mierda sobre BTC? 

Dices que IOTA tiene partners y a continuación hablas de la centralización de Bitcoin; alguien se imagina bitcoin asociándose con alguna entidad? claro que no, porque bitcoin no es como IOTA, una moneda totalmente centralizada en manos de una plutocracia, y como tal, hace publicidad y marketing corporativo.
Tu teoría del POS hace aguas (más aún) con el protocolo de minería Betterhash que poco a poco se esta implementando:



Announcing Blockstream Mining and Pool

Y esto último "BTC depende de la minería para transmitir los BTC, y cuando esta minería se centraliza como pasa actualmente, los mineros censuran las transferencias según sus propios criterios quedando la transmisión de los BTC a merced de la minería" falso también; hay varias formas de transmitir BTC sín tener en cuenta la mineria o saltarse un blacklist:

- Statechains, una manera de transferir el control de un UTXO sin pasar por la cadena (RubenSomsen/rubensomsen.github.io )

- Ricochet de Samourai (Ricochet), es para evitar el blacklist de algunos servicios añadiendo saltos en una tx.

- Lightning Network, Segunda capa de bitcoin donde gracias a los smart contracts no se requiere la creación de una transacción para cada pago.


----------



## barborico (9 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Vaya, como no entiendes lo que escribo lo tildas de pomposo y técnico para embaucar.



Sí que lo entiendo, sí, lo que pasa es que mi tiempo es más valioso que el tuyo, por lo que se ve.


----------



## easyridergs (9 Sep 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> ¿No sabes promocionar IOTA sin echar mierda sobre BTC?
> 
> Dices que IOTA tiene partners y a continuación hablas de la centralización de Bitcoin; alguien se imagina bitcoin asociándose con alguna entidad? claro que no, porque bitcoin no es como IOTA, una moneda totalmente centralizada en manos de una plutocracia, y como tal, hace publicidad y marketing corporativo.
> Tu teoría del POS hace aguas (más aún) con el protocolo de minería Betterhash que poco a poco se esta implementando:
> ...



Chicos os veo nerviosos y sin argumentos. En el pasado hay innumerables casos de censuras de transacciones por parte de los mineros, así que no vengo a decir nada nuevo que no sepasis. Además, en relación a Betterhash, que se intenta introducir para que no se vuelva a producir lo que comento, osea que me das la razón, no es ninguna solución ya que el minado físico se concentra donde la energía es más barata, es decir China porque les de igual el medioambiente, y este protocolo como bien explica solo mitiga problemas de concentración administrativa en base al pool, pero no en base a concentración física de granjas de minado sobre una fuente de energía barata. Mientras BTC sea POS de energía y hardware tenderá a la centralización, sí o si, y los datos me dan la razón.

Bueno, de LN que más se puede decir que no sepamos, solución OFF CHAIN CENTRALIZADA, nada más que decir.

Y joder, que yo no ataco a BTC, yo solo explico como es y lo que implica BTC, nada más, lo siento por el que se sienta ofendido, pero me encanta la tecnología distribuida y yo solo pretendo a ayudar a la gente a que la comprenda con todos sus matices y que no solo se centre en si cotiza 1000, 100000 o 400000, que estáis obsesionados con haceros ricos a costa de los demás.


----------



## bmbnct (9 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Chicos os veo nerviosos y sin argumentos. En el pasado hay innumerables casos de censuras de transacciones por parte de los mineros, así que no vengo a decir nada nuevo que no sepasis. Además, en relación a Betterhash, que se intenta introducir para que no se vuelva a producir lo que comento, osea que me das la razón, no es ninguna solución ya que el minado físico se concentra donde la energía es más barata, es decir China porque les de igual el medioambiente, y este protocolo como bien explica solo mitiga problemas de concentración administrativa en base al pool, pero en base a concentración física de granjas de minado sobre una fuente de energía barata. Mientras BTC sea POS de energía y hardware tenderá a la centralización, sí o si, y los datos me dan la razón.
> 
> Bueno, de LN que más se puede decir que no sepamos, solución OFF CHAIN CENTRALIZADA, nada más que decir.
> 
> Y joder, que yo no ataco a BTC, yo solo explico como es y lo que implica BTC, nada más, lo siento por el que se sienta ofendido, pero me encanta la tecnología distribuida y yo solo pretendo a ayudar a la gente a que la comprenda con todos sus matices y que no solo se centre en si cotiza 1000, 100000 o 400000, que estáis obsesionados con haceros ricos a costa de los demás.



Nerviosos, ofendidos, atacados...  ¿de que? Participo activamente en varios canales y me preocupa que la información que se de sobre bitcoin sea correcta. Antes que tu, hubo otros charlatanes que ya no asoman por el foro y que igualmente rebatimos su desinformación. Si te limitas a hablar de IOTA en este hilo sin mentir o atacar sin fundamento a bitcoin, yo particularmente ni me molesto en contestarte, allá cada cual en que invierte su dinero. Pero es notorio que, quitando los anuncios de asociaciones y precio, no hay más debate que atacar a bitcoin con falsedades.

Veo que retuerces aún más tu argumento de POS (ahora ya es "en el pasado...", "concentración administrativa"), con Betterhash y con las soluciones que he indicado se hace cada vez más difícil el blacklist que comentas se realizaba en el pasado. 
Sobre el consumo la realidad es tozuda y es que las nuevas generaciones de ASICs son más potentes y con mucho menos consumo, cada vez hay más mineros que usan la energia renovable y de hecho se podría mantener varias veces la red bitcoin únicamente con energias renovables:




Si alguien quiere leer más al respecto: The reports of bitcoin environmental damage are garbage

Sobre LN, puedes indicarnos donde ves la centralización? te lo he preguntado en múltiples ocasiones y nunca respondes.


----------



## easyridergs (9 Sep 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Nerviosos, ofendidos, atacados...  ¿de que? Participo activamente en varios canales y me preocupa que la información que se de sobre bitcoin sea correcta. Antes que tu, hubo otros charlatanes que ya no asoman por el foro y que igualmente rebatimos su desinformación. Si te limitas a hablar de IOTA en este hilo sin mentir o atacar sin fundamento a bitcoin, yo particularmente ni me molesto en contestarte, allá cada cual en que invierte su dinero. Pero es notorio que, quitando los anuncios de asociaciones y precio, no hay más debate que atacar a bitcoin con falsedades.
> 
> Veo que retuerces aún más tu argumento de POS (ahora ya es "en el pasado...", "concentración administrativa"), con Betterhash y con las soluciones que he indicado se hace cada vez más difícil el blacklist que comentas se realizaba en el pasado.
> Sobre el consumo la realidad es tozuda y es que las nuevas generaciones de ASICs son más potentes y con mucho menos consumo, cada vez hay más mineros que usan la energia renovable y de hecho se podría mantener varias veces la red bitcoin únicamente con energias renovables:
> ...



He explicado varias veces el porque LN centralizado, no voy a perder más el tiempo en ese asunto.

Con respecto a la centralización de la minería es público y notorio que más de 70% se concentra en china de forma física, hay decenas de artículos de prensa que la gente puede consultar y que yo mismo he enlazado en otras ocasiones. Además, los ASICs de minería son de diseño y factura completamente y China, blanco y en botella, no creo que haya que añadir nada mas.

Betterhash y ricochet son cosas completamente distintas. Betterhash se centra en los pools, como bien explica lo que tu mismo has aportado, y ricochet se centra en blacklist de empresas terceras pero no de minería. Así que ni se evita la concentración física en base a la energía barata y los ASICs chinos con el resutado que BTC cada día es menos resistente a la censura. Uno de los problemas básicos de BTC es que el algorítmo de ajuste de dificultad está mal diseñado de BASE provocando la concentración de POS de energía y hardware que se da a día de HOY.

Si sobre todo lo que expongo sobre BTC se tuviera un plan para solucionarlo quizás cotizaría un millón de dólares a día de hoy, pero como ni se sabe, ni se quiere, ni se puede solucionar su tendencia a largo plazo va a ser la de CERO. Solo un insensato metería la pasta en algo que lo controlan única y exclusivamente los chinos y que te pueden dejar a CERO cuando les venga en gana.


----------



## barborico (9 Sep 2019)

La verdad es que iota ofrece almacenamiento de datos a coste 0, pero claro, viene alguien que tiene dudas sobre si eso es sostenible y le ignorais, no sea que...



> Almacenamiento de datos a coste 0... mmm, no sé rick... nadie da duros a cuatro pesetas...



Bitcoin ofrece lo que ofrece. Ni el chino binanciero pudo hacer el rollback.

¿Que habría pasado si llegaran a robar iotas? Al día siguiente, fondos devueltos. Una forma de dinero virtual cojonuda, si señor.

Pero no seamos malos, igual puede valer como almacenamiento de datos... pero es que no sé, rick, parece falso...


----------



## bmbnct (9 Sep 2019)

Vaya, ese si es un buen argumento, un avatar . Si te interesa, la verdad es que no sabía cual ponerme, vi este en su día y me ayudo a entender la similitud que había entre los tres (oro, plata y bitcoin). Lo llevo porque fue lo que me ayudo a entender su valor.
Suena utópico, pero Bitcoin me interesa principalmente por el cambio que supone, por los diferentes campos que abarca su entendimiento y por su tecnología; no únicamente como inversión, que algunos solo veis el blanco o el negro. Si lees mis post, pocos veras en los que hable de su precio.


----------



## bmbnct (9 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> He explicado varias veces el porque LN centralizado, no voy a perder más el tiempo en ese asunto.
> 
> Con respecto a la centralización de la minería es público y notorio que más de 70% se concentra en china de forma física, hay decenas de artículos de prensa que la gente puede consultar y que yo mismo he enlazado en otras ocasiones. Además, los ASICs de minería son de diseño y factura completamente y China, blanco y en botella, no creo que haya que añadir nada mas.
> 
> ...



No dices nada de LN porque no hay nada que decir sobre su centralización que está mil veces ya rebatido, sería volver a dar circulos sobre lo mismo. En LN no existe la centralización porque es P2P siendo el protocolo y los smart contract quienes interactuan entre pagador y receptor.

Ahora el algoritmo de dificultad esta mal diseñado de base, cada vez sales con una nueva, así es muy complicado debatir,  Bitcoin es software y como tal sujeto a mejoras, algunas que ya están y otras que vendrán.

Te he mostrado diferentes tecnologías para hacer frente a una centralización y/o a un blacklisting y vuelves con el cuento chino de que se irá a 0. Si con Betterhash es el minero final y no la pool quien decide que tx incluir, como van a realizar un blacklist? ¿Se van a poner un 100% de los mineros de acuerdo para banearla? ¿Como se irá a 0 si los cambios en el consenso del protocolo lo deciden los nodos? ¿Que tienen que ver los chinos en que se vaya a 0? ¿Ahora tambien importa quien fabrica el HW de mineria?
FUD barato el tuyo.


----------



## easyridergs (9 Sep 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> No dices nada de LN porque no hay nada que decir sobre su centralización que está mil veces ya rebatido, sería volver a dar circulos sobre lo mismo. En LN no existe la centralización porque es P2P siendo el protocolo y los smart contract quienes interactuan entre pagador y receptor.
> 
> Ahora el algoritmo de dificultad esta mal diseñado de base, cada vez sales con una nueva, así es muy complicado debatir,  Bitcoin es software y como tal sujeto a mejoras, algunas que ya están y otras que vendrán.
> 
> ...



No se si eres tonto o te entrenas.

Sobre LN hasta mojon llegó a reconocer que es OFFCHAIN y centralizada porque va fuera de la cadena de bloques y debes confiar en la contraparte.

Sobre Betterhash demuestras retraso profundo. Ya tendrías que haberte dado cuenta que si la minería física está concentrada en base a la energía y hardware baratos (China), y estos mineros finales como tú mismo reconoces deciden que tx incluir o no, pues estamos más metidos en la centralización que nunca, porque estos mineros finales son granjas que pertenecen a 4 mafiosos. Tu, con tu minero en tu casa no pintas nada para el cómputo total del hash Chino, lo que tú decidas no importa.

El peso principal del consenso lo lleva el minero, si ni eso sabes mejor que dejes de hacer el ridículo.

Sino entiendes las implicaciones del algoritmo de dificultad de que cojones quieres que hablemos, es que no entiendes nada.

Lo del HW ya es de traca macho, si yo mismo me diseño mi HW para mi granja, y para todas, y encima no tengo ninguna puta competencia tengo un puto monopolio y hago lo que quiero y como me da la gana. Y el día que quiero no te vendo HW y te jodes, tu ASIC se queda anticuado y minaras una mierda. Además si soy chino con mi gran gobierno totalitario ya ni te cuento.

Mira, ves a vender la moto a otra parte y deja de hacer el ridículo. BTC es una estafa y lo sabes, sino tienes trabajo te recomiendo que te busques uno y dejes de engañar a la gente.


----------



## easyridergs (9 Sep 2019)

barborico dijo:


> La verdad es que iota ofrece almacenamiento de datos a coste 0, pero claro, viene alguien que tiene dudas sobre si eso es sostenible y le ignorais, no sea que...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Veo cierta duda en tus planteamientos, esa férrea oposición se está diluyendo. Dale un poco más de vueltas a las cosas y a lo mejor ...


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Sep 2019)

Respecto a la mineria yo puedo decir que es un desastre si eres un pez chico. Yo he minado shitcoins con Rigs y al final los chinos siempre han logrado sacar ASICS que hacía inviable la mineria de GPU. 

Monero es uno de los protocolos que más ha luchado contra esto, cambiando el algoritmo para joder a los chinos, pero estos siempre encuentran la fórmula para poder actualizar sus ASICS al algoritmo y de un modo cada vez más rápido. Pero al menos están tratando de luchar contra eso, algo malo le verán los de Monero a la mineria china de ASICS para tomarse tantas molestias.


----------



## bmbnct (9 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> No se si eres tonto o te entrenas.
> 
> Sobre LN hasta mojon llegó a reconocer que es OFFCHAIN y centralizada porque va fuera de la cadena de bloques y debes confiar en la contraparte.



Tranquilo @easyridergs, que no te he faltado. LN es offchain, ningun problema con eso, cualquiera que la entienda no lo discutiría. Pero no esta centralizada, no hay contraparte en quien confiar. Explicate mejor o informate y deja el tema.



> Sobre Betterhash demuestras retraso profundo. Ya tendrías que haberte dado cuenta que si la minería física está concentrada en base a la energía y hardware baratos (China), y estos mineros finales como tú mismo reconoces deciden que tx incluir o no, pues estamos más metidos en la centralización que nunca, porque estos mineros finales son granjas que pertenecen a 4 mafiosos. Tu, con tu minero en tu casa no pintas nada para el cómputo total del hash Chino, lo que tú decidas no importa.
> 
> El peso principal del consenso lo lleva el minero, si ni eso sabes mejor que dejes de hacer el ridículo.
> 
> Sino entiendes las implicaciones del algoritmo de dificultad de que cojones quieres que hablemos, es que no entiendes nada.



Veo que no has entendido de que va el protocolo Betterhash. Partiendo de que minero no es igual a pool (que tengo dudas de que eso lo entiendas), Betterhash lo que ofrece es que sea el minero final (hasta ahora era el dueño del pool) quien decide que tx se incluyen en el bloque minado y cuales no; por lo tanto muchisimo mas resistente a la censura por parte de los pools. Si que importa lo que un pequeño minero haga, si lo resuelve, tiene independencia en decidir lo que hacer con las tx.

Y lo de que el minero decide el consenso del protocolo... no tengo palabras para tamaño disparate.



> Lo del HW ya es de traca macho, si yo mismo me diseño mi HW para mi granja, y para todas, y encima no tengo ninguna puta competencia tengo un puto monopolio y hago lo que quiero y como me da la gana. Y el día que quiero no te vendo HW y te jodes, tu ASIC se queda anticuado y minaras una mierda. Además si soy chino con mi gran gobierno totalitario ya ni te cuento.
> 
> Mira, ves a vender la moto a otra parte y deja de hacer el ridículo. BTC es una estafa y lo sabes, sino tienes trabajo te recomiendo que te busques uno y dejes de engañar a la gente.



No sabes debatir sin recurrir a los insultos, así nunca vas a aprender nada nuevo ni vas a transmitir correctamente.
Si tanto importa donde se fabrique el HW porque no lo han hecho ya? ¿porque no dejan de venderlo fuera? ¿Sabes que pasaría si dejaran de hacerlo? Que otra empresa aprovecharía el nicho que los chinos dejan y se comerían el pastel.
Tu mismo te descalificas, recurriendo una y otra vez al insulto.


----------



## bmbnct (9 Sep 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Respecto a la mineria yo puedo decir que es un desastre si eres un pez chico. Yo he minado shitcoins con Rigs y al final los chinos siempre han logrado sacar ASICS que hacía inviable la mineria de GPU.
> 
> Monero es uno de los protocolos que más ha luchado contra esto, cambiando el algoritmo para joder a los chinos, pero estos siempre encuentran la fórmula para poder actualizar sus ASICS al algoritmo y de un modo cada vez más rápido. Pero al menos están tratando de luchar contra eso, algo malo le verán los de Monero a la mineria china de ASICS para tomarse tantas molestias.



Betterhash implementado en un pool es una buena solución para quitar poder a los grandes pools mineros ya que da el poder de decidir que tx incluir al minero en vez de al pool.


----------



## easyridergs (9 Sep 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Tranquilo @easyridergs, que no te he faltado. LN es offchain, ningun problema con eso, cualquiera que la entienda no lo discutiría. Pero no esta centralizada, no hay contraparte en quien confiar. Explicate mejor o informate y deja el tema.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mira, no voy a volver a repetir una y otra vez lo mismo. Yo no se si solo te limitas a repetir mantras aprendidos y lo haces con buena intención porque te los crees o es que realmente quieres tomar el pelo a la gente.

Tanto LN en el que debes confiar en la contraparte, lee bien toda la doc al respecto, con Beterhash, como el monopolio de fabricación de HW o son problemas o no ayudan a solucionar nada. Antes de repetir y repetir el mantra aprendido, cuando te he hablado del algoritmo de dificultad ya no has sabido que decir porque no tenías nada aprendido, lo mejor es que hagas como barborico y reflexiones sobre todo lo que te he escrito anteriormente. Después de que le des vueltas a lo que representa un monopolio de producción de ASICs, txs OFFCHAIN, la dependencia a la producción de energía barata, el que el minero pueda elegir lo que quiere confirmar o no, el algoritmo variable de dificultad, el no tener un plan para gestionar el crecimiento de la cadena de bloques, si quieres hablamos, pero no aquí, hablamos en el hilo de BTC. Aquí solo hablamos de tecnología punta, de innovación, aquí hablamos de IOTA.


----------



## bmbnct (9 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Mira, no voy a volver a repetir una y otra vez lo mismo. Yo no se si solo te limitas a repetir mantras aprendidos y lo haces con buena intención porque te los crees o es que realmente quieres tomar el pelo a la gente.
> 
> Tanto LN en el que debes confiar en la contraparte, lee bien toda la doc al respecto, con Beterhash, como el monopolio de fabricación de HW o son problemas o no ayudan a solucionar nada. Antes de repetir y repetir el mantra aprendido, cuando te he hablado del algoritmo de dificultad ya no has sabido que decir porque no tenías nada aprendido, lo mejor es que hagas como barborico y reflexiones sobre todo lo que te he escrito anteriormente. Después de que le des vueltas a lo que representa un monopolio de producción de ASICs, txs OFFCHAIN, la dependencia a la producción de energía barata, el que el minero pueda elegir lo que quiere confirmar o no, el algoritmo variable de dificultad, el no tener un plan para gestionar el crecimiento de la cadena de bloques, si quieres hablamos, pero no aquí, hablamos en el hilo de BTC. Aquí solo hablamos de tecnología punta, de innovación, aquí hablamos de IOTA.



No repito mantras, estoy bastante seguro, que de los que posteamos en este foro, soy de los que más ha probado LN. Cuando apenas habia 20 nodos, yo ya tenía el mio. Me he leido todos los BOLTs (lightningnetwork/lightning-rfc) y dentro de mi alcance, he profundizado en lo que he podido. Por lo tanto, hablando desde mi experiencia y tras probar varias implementaciones, cuando realizo un pago de A a B en LN estoy 100% seguro que no confio en ninguna contraparte. Si estoy equivocado, espero ansioso tu explicacion que de nuevo y como en otras ocasiones te niegas a darlas.

Sobre el algoritmo de dificultad ... que quieres que te diga? Que te parece que hay que solucionar? Hablas de sha-256 o de la forma en que se calcula la dificultad para que salgan bloques cada 10 min? No se, tampoco hay mucho que hablar aquí; si algún día se rompe sha-256, se migraria a otro como sha-3 y ya esta. Pero tampoco se a que te refieres porque para variar no dices nada.

De nuevo bombardeas con el FUD viejo y ya rebatido. Me parece bien llevar la conversación al hilo de bitcoin, pero solo si sacas un tema a la vez y no todos al mismo tiempo porque es imposible entenderse.

Dices que solo hablas de IOTA, pero continuamente mientes sobre bitcoin.


----------



## p_pin (9 Sep 2019)

No se puede convencer a gente que va perdiendo un 30, 40, 60 o el 80% de su inversión, por que no quieren asumir las pérdidas, prefieren leer a personajes como Easy- que les escribe las cosas que quieren oír... me imagino que en las reuniones de las "preferentes" habría personajes como él...

...Este hilo es continuación de uno que un forero gran inversor y detector de oportunidades, Jdec, hizo antes de que iota llegara a +5 dólares
No entienden que la oportunidad a la que se refería ese forero ya pasó, y que como él mismo reconoció, vendió todo y se retiraba...


----------



## easyridergs (9 Sep 2019)

Mucho bitcoñero sin argumentos en el hilo de IOTA repitiendo una y otra vez sus mantras aprendidos. Se les estará yendo la cosa de las manos ...


----------



## bmbnct (9 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Mucho bitcoñero sin argumentos en el hilo de IOTA repitiendo una y otra vez sus mantras aprendidos. Se les estará iendo la cosa de las manos ...



Tu si que te estás "iendo"


----------



## easyridergs (9 Sep 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Tu si que te estás "iendo"



Vaya, veo que es lo único que sabes, pasar el corrector ortográfico. Gran nivel chaval, pero de criptos ni idea, solo repetir mantras.


----------



## bmbnct (9 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Vaya, veo que es lo único que sabes, pasar el corrector ortográfico. Gran nivel chaval.



Gracias, sigo esperando tu explicación en el hilo de Bitcoin sobre porque LN es centralizado. O es que no te interesa y vas a seguir echando mierda sobre bitcoin para promocionar IOTA?


----------



## easyridergs (9 Sep 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Gracias, sigo esperando tu explicación en el hilo de Bitcoin sobre porque LN es centralizado. O es que no te interesa y vas a seguir echando mierda sobre bitcoin para promocionar IOTA?



Haber hecho los deberes en su día. Mojon quedó en ridículo y lo justifiqué sin ningún tipo de paliativo. Ahora te espabilas y lo buscas. Por mi parte acabo este debate, no tienes ni el nivel ni los conocimientos para debatir sobre criptos. Dedícate a pasar el corrector ortográfico que es lo único que te queda.

BYE


----------



## bmbnct (9 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Haber hecho los deberes en su día. Mojon quedó en ridículo y lo justifiqué sin ningún tipo de paliativo. Ahora te espabilas y lo buscas. Por mi parte acabo este debate, no tienes ni el nivel ni los conocimientos para debatir sobre criptos. Dedícate a pasar el corrector ortográfico que es lo único que te queda.
> 
> BYE



Bueno, no cabía esperar nada más de ti. 

PD. No se a que conversación con @Sr.Mojón te refieres, pero dudo mucho que precisamente tu lo dejaras en ridículo.


----------



## p_pin (9 Sep 2019)

silverwindow dijo:


> *Cuando los bitcoños vienen a trolear el hilo es que se estan haciendo bien las cosas.
> *



*
*
Mira lo que escribía uno hace ahora un año, en sept 2018,..... 
Entonces Iota cotizaba a 0.56 céntimos, más del doble que ahora


----------



## easyridergs (9 Sep 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> *
> *
> Mira lo que escribía uno hace ahora un año, en sept 2018,.....
> Entonces Iota cotizaba a 0.56 céntimos, más del doble que ahora



Cuéntale al nuevo fichaje que IOTA es una mierda.

Welcome Jon Crowcroft to the IOTA Research Council!

El profesor Jon Crowcroft es uno de los investigadores más reconocidos internacionalmente en informática distribuida. Sus obras seminales a menudo han cambiado el curso de este campo. Es el Profesor Marconi de Sistemas de Comunicaciones en el Laboratorio de Computación de la Universidad de Cambridge y el Presidente del Comité del Programa en el Instituto Alan Turing. Es miembro de la Royal Society, miembro de la Association for Computing Machinery, miembro colegiado de la British Computer Society, miembro de la Institution of Electrical Engineers y miembro de la Royal Academy of Engineering.


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Sep 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> *
> *
> Mira lo que escribía uno hace ahora un año, en sept 2018,.....
> Entonces Iota cotizaba a 0.56 céntimos, más del doble que ahora



Efectivamente, parece que hacen mal todo:

Welcome Jon Crowcroft to the IOTA Research Council!

El profesor Jon Crowcroft es uno de los investigadores más reconocidos internacionalmente en informática distribuida. Sus obras seminales a menudo han cambiado el curso de este campo. Es el Profesor Marconi de Sistemas de Comunicaciones en el Laboratorio de Computación de la Universidad de Cambridge y el Presidente del Comité del Programa en el Instituto Alan Turing. Es miembro de la Royal Society, miembro de la Association for Computing Machinery, miembro colegiado de la British Computer Society, miembro de la Institution of Electrical Engineers y miembro de la Royal Academy of Engineering.

Jon ha tenido una carrera prolífica en el campo de los sistemas distribuidos. Es autor de muchos libros y publicaciones, incluidos trabajos sobre sistemas a nivel de protocolo, como la implementación de protocolos TCP / IP y Linux: Código de sistemas para Internet de Linux y multimedia entre redes . Es miembro de varios consejos asesores, incluido el prestigioso Instituto Max Planck para Sistemas de Software. Es miembro de la Royal Society, la ACM, la British Computer Society, el IET, la Royal Academy of Engineering y el IEEE.

Al unirse al Consejo de Investigación de IOTA
“He trabajado en sistemas descentralizados desde 1981, y no tengo intención de parar ahora. IOTA tiene un gran potencial para cumplir un papel clave en el espacio emergente de IoT. Somos testigos de la confluencia de varias áreas de investigación de sistemas distribuidos en las aplicaciones emergentes del mundo real que son precisamente el foco de la Fundación IOTA. Es un placer servir en un puesto de asesoramiento para la organización "

Pero eh, que IOTA está muerta!


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Cuéntale al nuevo fichaje que IOTA es una mierda.
> 
> Welcome Jon Crowcroft to the IOTA Research Council!
> 
> El profesor Jon Crowcroft es uno de los investigadores más reconocidos internacionalmente en informática distribuida. Sus obras seminales a menudo han cambiado el curso de este campo. Es el Profesor Marconi de Sistemas de Comunicaciones en el Laboratorio de Computación de la Universidad de Cambridge y el Presidente del Comité del Programa en el Instituto Alan Turing. Es miembro de la Royal Society, miembro de la Association for Computing Machinery, miembro colegiado de la British Computer Society, miembro de la Institution of Electrical Engineers y miembro de la Royal Academy of Engineering.



LOL, hemos pensado lo mismo...


----------



## p_pin (9 Sep 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Efectivamente, parece que hacen mal todo:
> 
> Welcome Jon Crowcroft to the IOTA Research Council!





easyridergs dijo:


> Cuéntale al nuevo fichaje que IOTA es una mierda.
> 
> Welcome Jon Crowcroft to the IOTA Research Council!



Y el mercado ya lo celebra:

$0,238176 USD (-3,45%)

PD: Copypastes coordinados, la máquina de humo a todo gas!


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Sep 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Y el mercado ya lo celebra:
> 
> $0,238176 USD (-3,45%)
> 
> PD: Copypastes coordinados, la máquina de humo a todo gas!



Ves? Eres idiota, tu no podrías trabajar en la IF.


----------



## p_pin (9 Sep 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Ves? Eres idiota, tu no podrías trabajar en la IF.



Qué es lo que no entiendes?

PD Los insultos déjalos en casa, donde estarás acostumbrado a ese trato


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Sep 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Qué es lo que no entiendes?
> 
> PD Los insultos déjalos en casa, donde estarás acostumbrado a ese trato



Oh, mi trolecillo, qué sensible es!


----------



## easyridergs (9 Sep 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Y el mercado ya lo celebra:
> 
> $0,238176 USD (-3,45%)
> 
> PD: Copypastes coordinados, la máquina de humo a todo gas!



El que entiende de tecnología no se deja influenciar por los trileros del mercado. El que tú seas un ignorante influenciable no implica que todos los demás lo seamos. Si hubieras comprado BTC a unidades de dólar podrías hablar, para promocionarlo a 10k mejor calla y no hagas el ridículo.

TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC


----------



## p_pin (9 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> El que entiende de tecnología no se deja influenciar por los trileros del mercado. El que tú seas un ignorante influenciable no implica que todos los demás lo seamos. Si hubieras comprado BTC a unidades de dólar podrías hablar, para promocionarlo a 10k mejor calla y no hagas el ridículo.
> 
> TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC



Donde promociono yo nada? por que te inventas cosas?


----------



## p_pin (9 Sep 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Oh, mi trolecillo, qué sensible es!



Pero por qué te incomoda que ponga una realidad?

$0,238227 USD (-3,26%) 

Es real, al mercado se la suda la noticia que has posteado


----------



## easyridergs (9 Sep 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Donde promociono yo nada? por que te inventas cosas?



Es verdad, perdona. Haces el ridículo con tu bajo nivel de conocimiento.


----------



## Black Hammer (9 Sep 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Es real, al mercado se la suda la noticia que has posteado



No se la suda, simplemente que IOTA lleva años ya acumulando cerebros de primer nivel y otro más no impresiona. Está descontado que académicos de primer nivel y la gran industria alemana y del norte de Europa apuestan por IOTA, por eso capitaliza más de 650M de $ cuando aún no está ni descentralizada.


----------



## p_pin (9 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Es verdad, perdona. Haces el ridículo con tu bajo nivel de conocimiento.



Otro juicio sin ningún sentido

Cuéntanos, cuando pierdes? has comprado iota a un dígito ( 0.01), tonsseeee eres un loser!


----------



## p_pin (9 Sep 2019)

Black Hammer dijo:


> No se la suda, simplemente que IOTA lleva años ya acumulando cerebros de primer nivel y otro más no impresiona. Está descontado que académicos de primer nivel y la gran industria alemana y del norte de Europa apuestan por IOTA, por eso capitaliza más de 650M de $ cuando aún no está ni descentralizada.



A ver si te entiendo, da igual lo que haga iota que va a seguir cayendo por que está "descontado"?


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Sep 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> A ver si te entiendo, da igual lo que haga iota que va a seguir cayendo por que está "descontado"?



Tio, es mejor que lo dejes, te estás luciendo con el tema del precio y te da igual que entren auténticos monstruos de Cambridge, lo que importa es el precio. Me parece ya de un nivel bajisimo, por esa regla de 3, lo mejor es entrar solo porque algo pumpea, es lamentable.


----------



## ninfireblade (9 Sep 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Tio, es mejor que lo dejes, te estás luciendo con el tema del precio y te da igual que entren auténticos monstruos de Cambridge, lo que importa es el precio. Me parece ya de un nivel bajisimo, por esa regla de 3, lo mejor es entrar solo porque algo pumpea, es lamentable.



Ah vale o sea que vosotros que tanto promocionais mierdIOTA lo haceis porque os gusta perder dinero (como asi llevais haciendo ya tanto tiempo) y lo que os importa es que entren "autenticos monstruos de Cambridge" XDD

Pues hombre que bien calladito os teniais eso, al menos podiais informar a los incautos a los que pretendeis endosarles vuestra shitcoin.


----------



## Black Hammer (9 Sep 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> A ver si te entiendo, da igual lo que haga iota que va a seguir cayendo por que está "descontado"?



Va a seguir cayendo hasta que deje de hacerlo, sí. Es lo que se llama tendencia bajista, y afecta a todas las alts en mayor o menor medida. 

Cuando Bitcoin rompa máximos y entre dinero fresco en el mercado empezará el cambio de tendencia en las alts. 

Por otro lado, cuando IOTA acometa con éxito el coordicidio y se coloque sin lugar a dudas como la altcoin más avanzada del criptomundo también veremos subidas fuertes.

Si ambos eventos suceden en un mismo plazo de tiempo, que podría suceder perfectamente, el pepinazo que va a meter IOTA va a dar la vuelta al mundo.

Y que no extrañe si cae algún premio gordo, un Turing, Abel o incluso un Nobel. Al tiempo...


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Sep 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Ah vale o sea que vosotros que tanto promocionais mierdIOTA lo haceis porque os gusta perder dinero (como asi llevais haciendo ya tanto tiempo) y lo que os importa es que entren "autenticos monstruos de Cambridge" XDD
> 
> Pues hombre que bien calladito os teniais eso, al menos podiais informar a los incautos a los que pretendeis endosarles vuestra shitcoin.



No necesito promocionar nada, lo que pueda hacer mover el precio la gente de un foro es irrelevante, lo que puedan mover en el futuro miles de millones de dispositivos IoT, es lo relevante. ¿O de verdad eres de los que creen que los pagos iot se van a hacer por LN?


----------



## Corcho (10 Sep 2019)

Joe como se extienden las discusiones...


----------



## p_pin (10 Sep 2019)

Black Hammer dijo:


> Va a seguir cayendo hasta que deje de hacerlo, sí. Es lo que se llama tendencia bajista, y afecta a todas las alts en mayor o menor medida.
> 
> *Cuando Bitcoin rompa máximos* y entre dinero fresco en el mercado empezará el cambio de tendencia en las alts.
> 
> ...




Pero ¿cómo va a romper máximos BTC si Easy- dice que está anticuado, centralizado y no sé que más gilipolleces??

Y con ese planteamiento... en el que tanto creéis, por que sois varios los que lo repetís:
1- Por que no vender todas las alt (si según tú van a seguir cayendo, tendencia bajista)
2- Por que no comprar BTC, si dices que tiene que romper máximos (duplicar su actual cotización)
3- Una vez cumplido puntos 1 y 2, cambiar BTC por la alt- preferida (no sólo habrás obtenido beneficios, sino que tendrías más de tu alt-favorita)

Alguien que se cree lo que dice, actua en consecuencia.


----------



## p_pin (10 Sep 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Tio, es mejor que lo dejes, te estás luciendo con el tema del precio y te da igual que entren auténticos monstruos de Cambridge, lo que importa es el precio. Me parece ya de un nivel bajisimo, por esa regla de 3, lo mejor es entrar solo porque algo pumpea, es lamentable.



Menudo demagogo

No entrabas tú en el hilo de "especulación de las alt-coin"?? y cual era el propósito de ese hilo??: Comprar a un precio y vender a uno superior

Pues eso es lo que quieren el 90% de los inversores, el otro 10%? no es altruista, sólo miente


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Sep 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Menudo demagogo
> 
> No entrabas tú en el hilo de "especulación de las alt-coin"?? y cual era el propósito de ese hilo??: Comprar a un precio y vender a uno superior
> 
> Pues eso es lo que quieren el 90% de los inversores, el otro 10%? no es altruista, sólo miente



Es lo mismo que esperáis también vosotros, no seáis hipócritas, aquí cada uno tiene su horizonte temporal y a mi aunque IOTA me haya hecho perder dinero, el mercado bajista me ha hecho incrementar mucho mi posición, si me equivoco es cosa mía, pero voy con vistas a largo. 

Por cierto, también incremente posición en BTC a 7000 y luego a 3000 y pico, cuando todo el mundo hablaba pestes de BTC por el precio. De hecho mucha gente se ha arruinado con BTC por no saber aguantar la volatilidad ni tener paciencia, no sólo hay ganadores en la historia de BTC.


----------



## Black Hammer (10 Sep 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> 1- Por que no vender todas las alt (si según tú van a seguir cayendo, tendencia bajista)



¿Después de haber caído un 90% o más desde máximos? Ahora ya no es momento de vender... Además nadie sabe cuándo van a dejar de caer, de hecho llevan unos días rebotando, ¿y si esta es la buena? No somos adivinos...



p_pin dijo:


> 2- Por que no comprar BTC, si dices que tiene que romper máximos (duplicar su actual cotización)



Claro, de BTC también voy cargado, faltaría más. 



p_pin dijo:


> 3- Una vez cumplido puntos 1 y 2, cambiar BTC por la alt- preferida (no sólo habrás obtenido beneficios, sino que tendrías más de tu alt-favorita)



Creo que es mejor tener un portfolio balanceado, con BTC y con las alts que creamos mejor se van a portar. Para hacer allin en una sola cripto hay que ser muy bueno en los timings, y eso no es tan fácil como parece.


----------



## p_pin (10 Sep 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Es lo mismo que esperáis también vosotros, no seáis hipócritas, aquí cada uno tiene su horizonte temporal y a mi aunque IOTA me haya hecho perder dinero, el mercado bajista me ha hecho incrementar mucho mi posición, si me equivoco es cosa mía, pero voy con vistas a largo.
> 
> Por cierto, también incremente posición en BTC a 7000 y luego a 3000 y pico, cuando todo el mundo hablaba pestes de BTC por el precio. De hecho mucha gente se ha arruinado con BTC por no saber aguantar la volatilidad ni tener paciencia, no sólo hay ganadores en la historia de BTC.



Vosotros? quien es vosotros? yo hablo por mi mismo, no represento a nadie

Yo no soy hipócrita, lo digo claro, especulo con el precio
BTC me parece una gran idea, pero no especularía con una gran idea si me diera un95% de pérdidas, aquí hay varios, tú uno de ellos, que me acusáis de hablar "sólo del precio". Y lo hipócrita es decir a los demás que estás o estáis aquí por el proyecto, no por la especulación
Largo plazo? eso es lo que queda cuando en el corto se va perdiendo


----------



## p_pin (10 Sep 2019)

Black Hammer dijo:


> ¿Después de haber caído un 90% o más desde máximos? Ahora ya no es momento de vender... Además nadie sabe cuándo van a dejar de caer, de hecho llevan unos días rebotando, ¿y si esta es la buena? No somos adivinos...
> 
> Claro, de BTC también voy cargado, faltaría más.
> 
> Creo que es mejor tener un portfolio balanceado, con BTC y con las alts que creamos mejor se van a portar. Para hacer allin en una sola cripto hay que ser muy bueno en los timings, y eso no es tan fácil como parece.



El tiempo ha demostrado que a la larga, BTC es un valor seguro respecto a las alts, no hay que adivinar ni acertar con los timings, especulativamente hablando es tan fácil como que cualquiera que haya comprado una alt (el 99% de ellas) en el último año, va perdiendo pasta... lo que también es una oportunidad de comprar más como decía el otro...


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Sep 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Vosotros? quien es vosotros? yo hablo por mi mismo, no represento a nadie
> 
> Yo no soy hipócrita, lo digo claro, especulo con el precio
> BTC me parece una gran idea, pero no especularía con una gran idea si me diera un95% de pérdidas, aquí hay varios, tú uno de ellos, que me acusáis de hablar "sólo del precio". Y lo hipócrita es decir a los demás que estás o estáis aquí por el proyecto, no por la especulación
> Largo plazo? eso es lo que queda cuando en el corto se va perdiendo



Ah bueno, es verdad, que BTC "solo" perdio un 85% en este mercado bajista.


----------



## p_pin (10 Sep 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Ah bueno, es verdad, que BTC "solo" perdio un 85% en este mercado bajista.



Bueno, es que alguien que no entiende no le puedes explicar la diferencia entre mercado bajista y pérdidas...


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Sep 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Bueno, es que alguien que no entiende no le puedes explicar la diferencia entre mercado bajista y pérdidas...



Mira niñato, eso explicáselo a los que perdieron hasta la camisa en 2018, si también en BTC, un 85%.


----------



## Pirro (10 Sep 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Ah bueno, es verdad, que BTC "solo" perdio un 85% en este mercado bajista.



Y desde mínimos se cascó un 300%, dejándolo en apenas un 50% de su ATH. Hay que contarlo todo.

IOTA para quedarse a un 50% de su ATH actualmente tendría que cascarse un x10 y para romperlo un x20. Imposible no es, pero vamos, creer que sucederá eso es una cuestión de fe más que otra cosa.

Yo no soy un maximalista de BTC y me gustan las shitcoin más que a un tonto un chupete, pero hay que tener claro que HODL, sólo BTC. Y en la próxima "alt season" -y ahí difiero con muchos compadres-, que sin duda la habrá se sustentará sobre mierdas inventadas en 2019-2020. Lo engendrado en 2017 ya está maldito...


----------



## p_pin (10 Sep 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Mira niñato, eso explicáselo a los que perdieron hasta la camisa en 2018, si también en BTC, un 85%.



No pierdas los papeles, niñato? ya me gustaría ser un chaval jajaja

A cotización actual, apenas Dic/enero 2018 es superior en 9 años de historia, sólo para el que quiera verlo


----------



## p_pin (10 Sep 2019)

Ahora, sé honesto, y di que en tal caso, 90% de volumen falso... aplícalo a IOTA... 

*Volume (24h)*
$3.328.672 USD 

10% s/ 3.328.672 = 332.867 dólares de volumen

La casa de apuesta de mi barrio mueve más con el dinero que van a gastarse los ni´nis


----------



## ninfireblade (10 Sep 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> No necesito promocionar nada, lo que pueda hacer mover el precio la gente de un foro es irrelevante, lo que puedan mover en el futuro miles de millones de dispositivos IoT, es lo relevante. ¿O de verdad eres de los que creen que los pagos iot se van a hacer por LN?



No es que se vayan a hacer (futuro) sino que ya se están haciendo (presente)

Posiblemente a día de hoy haya mas volumen de pagos iot sobre LN que sobre IOTA. Y digo posiblemente porque debido a la naturaleza privada de LN no se puede medir el volumen.


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Sep 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> No es que se vayan a hacer (futuro) sino que ya se están haciendo (presente)
> 
> Posiblemente a día de hoy haya mas volumen de pagos iot sobre LN que sobre IOTA. Y digo posiblemente porque debido a la naturaleza privada de LN no se puede medir el volumen.



Jajajaja


----------



## ninfireblade (10 Sep 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Jajajaja



Duras declaraciones. Se nota que ha dolido.


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Sep 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Duras declaraciones. Se nota que ha dolido.



Es que es de risa... De verdad, si fuerais más honestos os tomaría en serio, pero con esas afirmaciones no se puede. 

En primer lugar, obviando que LN es centralizada, tienes un primer inconveniente de primer orden, que es que para abrir un canal necesitas 10 minutos. Una vez abierto no pasa nada, pero eso tiene muchos inconvenientes. 

En segundo lugar, y más importante, es que LN tiene fees, no mucha, pero para muchísimos casos de uso, ya eso la invalida en IoT. 

Ya por no hablar de la escalabilidad, seguramente no tenga capacidad de escalar de forma masiva. Eso sin profundizar mucho. 

Luego, que ninguna organización de estándares, ninguna empresa, este considerando LN como una solución al iot me parece muy relevante.


----------



## Black Hammer (10 Sep 2019)

Pirro dijo:


> IOTA para quedarse a un 50% de su ATH actualmente tendría que cascarse un x10 y para romperlo un x20. Imposible no es, pero vamos, creer que sucederá eso es una cuestión de fe más que otra cosa.




Bitcoin también cayó más de un 90% (de 32$ a 2$) cuando tenía dos años de vida. Y luego mira. ¿Porqué IOTA no podría repetir algo similar? Tenerle fe a unos buenos fundamentales ha hecho ricos a muchos bitcoiners, no es algo a menospreciar.


----------



## easyridergs (10 Sep 2019)

Hay ciertas mafias bitcoñeras que dicen que IOTA es scam y no sirve para nada, pero parece que otros no piensan lo mismo. Revisad el segundo 10 del vídeo del tweet y mirad en la foto que adjunto la billetera trinity de IOTA usada para pagos automáticos de parking. Para los Bitcoñeros EDAG quizas no sea nada, pero como siempre nada más lejos de la realidad EDAG


----------



## Pirro (10 Sep 2019)

Black Hammer dijo:


> Bitcoin también cayó más de un 90% (de 32$ a 2$) cuando tenía dos años de vida. Y luego mira. ¿Porqué IOTA no podría repetir algo similar? Tenerle fe a unos buenos fundamentales ha hecho ricos a muchos bitcoiners, no es algo a menospreciar.



El pequeño problema es que los fundamentales de IOTA en 2019 se parecen a los de BTC en 2011 como un huevo a una castaña.

Cuando BTC cayó a $2 tras su primer burbujote en 2011, habrían a ojo 4.500.000 BTC en circulación. Una capitalización de a lo sumo $10.000.000 para la cosa.

*IOTA, tras pinchar, sigue capitalizando 66 veces lo que capitalizaba BTC en sus mínimos de 2011* con un volumen -búlgaro- de transacciones INFERIOR a los que tenía BTC por aquel entonces.

BTC era en 2011 sustancialmente lo mismo que es hoy día y hace sustancialmente las mismas cosas.

IOTA en 2019 sigue sin hacer lo que se prometió en 2017.

En 2011 estaban la mayoría de BTC por fabricarse.

Todos los IOTA ya están "imprimidos"

BTC funciona y cumple su cometido.

IOTA no. Y si funcionara algún día, en su infinita superioridad tecnológica lo que cabe plantearse es ¿por qué mierdas las grandes multinacionales iban a implementar una solución que pase por hacer ricos a los holders de IOTA? Si lo que se busca es la eficiencia, eso en sí mismo sería una ineficiencia.

Evidentemente cada cual se folla su dinero como quiere, pero creo que más de uno debería mirar hacia dentro y hacerse más de una pregunta.

Un saludo.


----------



## Black Hammer (10 Sep 2019)

Sí, está claro que IOTA no funciona aún, está todo en pañales. Aún así mira la capitalización que tiene, y las empresas que colaboran en el proyecto de una u otra forma. 

http://iotaarchive.com/listing.html

¿Tiene un ecosistema similar alguna otra cripto? ETH se le acerca, BTC ni de coña... Han pasado 10 años desde que salió BTC, es normal que las valoraciones sean distintas. 



Pirro dijo:


> Y si funcionara algún día, en su infinita superioridad tecnológica lo que cabe plantearse es ¿por qué mierdas las grandes multinacionales iban a implementar una solución que pase por hacer ricos a los holders de IOTA? Si lo que se busca es la eficiencia, eso en sí mismo sería una ineficiencia.



Igual porque muchas de ellas ya van cargadas de iotas hasta las trancas. Y no hay mejor incentivo que ese para que los devs y las empresas se pongan las pilas. Esta el caso de Bosch que es público que invirtió en IOTA, pero la misma IF desde un comienzo anunció que iba a repartir tokens entre los partners más comprometidos para tenerlos "motivados". También existe el compromiso de que la IF ayuda a integrar IOTA y a realizar los POCs a cambio de que las empresas se comprometan a usar el token de IOTA para intercambiar valor, y no sólo la red de IOTA para intercambiar información. 

Robert Bosch Venture Capital makes first investment in distributed ledger technology


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Sep 2019)

El video completo del juguetito este de EDAG. Muy interesante, ahora toca convencer a los de EDAG de que implementen LN... Va a ser que no.


----------



## paketazo (10 Sep 2019)

Pirro dijo:


> El pequeño problema es que los fundamentales de IOTA en 2019 se parecen a los de BTC en 2011 como un huevo a una castaña.
> 
> Cuando BTC cayó a $2 tras su primer burbujote en 2011, habrían a ojo 4.500.000 BTC en circulación. Una capitalización de a lo sumo $10.000.000 para la cosa.
> 
> ...



Es una explicación coherente, clara, y muy probable.

Cuando planteo dudas sobre este proyecto en concreto, me baso en eso...¿por que intel, o amd, apple, etc... no han implementado la solución de IOTA hace ya años?

Por falta de ideólogos es evidente que no será...¿no es viable?

Luego, lo de vender de golpe todos los tokens sin dejar nada en reserva para un futuro incierto es una "red flag", como lo dije en su día para XRP y proyectos similares.

BTC y otras PoW cambian tokens por trabajo, sin obligar a nadie a aceptarlos si no quiere...quién compró IOTA y muchas otras ICO, se implicaban en una promesa mediante la financiación de la misma.

Sería como poner dinero en algo que no sabemos si logrará o no su fín... el fin de BTC como bien dices es el mismo o muy parecido al del año 2011 o incluso antes.

Por otra parte, y como defensa de IOTA, quiero añadir que proyectos que aparecieron post BTC como ETH fueron fuertemente criticados por los maximalistas de BTC, afirmando cuando cotizaban a centavos que jamás lograrían salir de ese atolladero, y finalmente hicieron millonarios a muchos holders.

El problema de IOTA aquí, respecto a por ejemplo ETH, es el que dices, ya que actualmente cotiza a más de 500 millones de $... y eso, aquí y en la China Mandarina es un montón de pasta por un proyecto en pañales, así que con los pies en el suelo incluso podría caer por debajo de los 100 millones de $ y seguir estando cara con lo que tiene ahora mismo entre manos.

Lo dije y lo repito, creo que si pierde los 0,21$ será otra nueva "red flag" y aviso a navegantes de que los que saben más que nosotros, no están acumulando nada en el proyecto... todo token que se ha afianzado arriba (ETH, XRP, LTC, ... tienen algo en común, y es que las fases de acumulación no han invalidado los suelos anteriores, si no que los han consolidado superándolos tras cada onda alcista)

Si IOTA palma los 0,21$ creo que no hay acumulación de ninguna mano fuerte, por mucha estrella que digan colabora en el proyecto.

Que por cierto, yo prefiero menos eminencias y más practicidad... esos fichajes que tanto cacarean en sus reddits y llevan haciendo durante meses no veo que aporten más que una foto y unos comentarios alagando la nueva incorporación...yo prefiero gente anónima que acabe haciéndose famosa que lo contrario.

Yo tengo IOTA, BTC, y algunas más...y todas ellas me hacen dudar en ocasiones...unas más y otras menos...así que imaginad los qu eno tienen "puta" idea de todo esto como les sonarán nuestras historietas...y esos, son mayoría.


----------



## Black Hammer (10 Sep 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Cuando planteo dudas sobre este proyecto en concreto, me baso en eso...¿por que intel, o amd, apple, etc... no han implementado la solución de IOTA hace ya años?
> 
> Por falta de ideólogos es evidente que no será...¿no es viable?



Hablas de empresas privadas que patentan sus inventos para explotarlos comercialmente. IOTA por su parte es un protocolo abierto, open source, para que lo use quien quiera como quiera. No tienen nada que ver. Son paradigmas totalmente opuestos.


----------



## easyridergs (10 Sep 2019)

Con respecto al tema de los fundamentos, el que no se entiendan no quiere decir que no sean válidos. Entender como funciona BTC es bastante fácil ya que es la fusión de varias tecnologías que ya había disponible más un consenso de prueba de trabajo bastante simple. Es verdad que funciona y es bastante fiable pero es altamente ineficiente y en sus 10 años de prueba se han generado vulnerabilidades que seguramente las personas que lo diseñaron no pudieron prever. Mucha gente sigue aferrada a BTC porque cree que van a repetir el pelotazo que pegaron los que los pillaron al inicio, yo se de algunos casos que compraron cuando apenas costaba decenas de dolar y lo que hicieron son vender pasados los 5000$ y comprarse unos cuantos pisos con las ganancias para alquilarlos y vivir de renta, así como lo cuento. Hay que ser realistas y darse cuenta que el milagro no se va a volver a producir, que pueda pasar su ATH no lo dudo, pero no va a llegar a 100k ni de casualidad. Si se hubieran resuelto los problemas de centralización minera podría ser, en el estado actual es imposible que gente con dinero y bien asesorada se pegue un tiro en los pies apostando por BTC a día de hoy. Es imposible que un estado occidental apueste por BTC cuando la minería china puede bloquearte las transacciones, cosa que ha sucedido en el pasado.

En el caso que nos importa IOTA, el problema es que es mucho más complejo que BTC. Un DAG es matemáticamente muy complejo pero por eso no quiere decir que no funcione. Si comparamos un ordenador con una máquina de escribir fácilmente enteremos como funciona la máquina pero el ordenador no, y eso no quiere decir que no funcione. Se decía que IOTA no podía funcionar sin COO y se demostró que era falso creando una red de pruebas sin COO que funcionaba perfectamente, el problema es que no era segura, pero demostraba que un DAG sin coordinador que guiara las transacciones es completamente viable. Ahora estamos en la etapa del coordicide, como es altamente complejo de implementar y entender pues hay gente que se niega a aceptar su viabilidad, por suerte ellos no son los encargados de implementar la solución, los encargados son los matemáticos e ingenieros más preparados que ha visto el mundo de las criptos desde su nacimiento. IOTA no va a ser el resultado de un puñado de cyberpunks, va a ser el resultado de la investigación de las mentes más privilegiadas del sector.

Con respecto al token de IOTA, a las empresas les da igual si los holders se hacen ricos o no, su negocio no es tradear con el token, su negocio es tener un token funcional, sin comisiones, sin intermediarios y aceptado en la mayor cantidad de lugares. La IF se financia de forma importante con el token, paga salarios con el token, joder van cargados del token, pues no hace falta ser un lumbreras que si ellos son ellos los cerebros que lo tiran para adelante van a obligar a que se utiliza el token porque se van a megaforrar. Además, es que te lo ponen fácil, IOTA es de código abierto, sino te quieres romper la cabeza adoptas su protocolo y a utilizar su token, que además vas a poder vender que el token que utiliza tu lavadero de coches lo vas a poder utilizar en la pescadería, en el mercadona y donde te salga de las pelotas, y de paso la IF más rica.


----------



## paketazo (10 Sep 2019)

Black Hammer dijo:


> Hablas de empresas privadas que patentan sus inventos para explotarlos comercialmente. IOTA por su parte es un protocolo abierto, open source, para que lo use quien quiera como quiera. No tienen nada que ver. Son paradigmas totalmente opuestos.



Linux era open source...google se basó en él para crear android, y ahora tu puedes programar y vender apps para android ¿quién sale ganando con todo esto?

Mucho cuidado con lo que es gratis o opensource y quién termina ganando con ello.


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Sep 2019)

Pues parece que el coche o lo que demonios sea eso, va a implementar lidbot, que es el invento de una startup para monitorizar la recogida de basura mediante sensores conectados al tangle. 

O sea, que el coche además de pagar y vender en iotas por servicios, puede ejercer no sólo de taxi, sino de camión de la basura autónomo. 

Yo con el aspecto que tiene le pondría lanzamisiles en el techo y metralletas y lo llevaba a patrullar Barcelona, pero de momento empecemos por cosas más sencillas...


----------



## easyridergs (10 Sep 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Linux era open source...google se basó en él para crear android, y ahora tu puedes programar y vender apps para android ¿quién sale ganando con todo esto?
> 
> Mucho cuidado con lo que es gratis o opensource y quién termina ganando con ello.



Google con tus datos recopilados en tu móvil, la IOTA Fundation con el token que vas a tenerlo que utilizar para ir a hacer caca en un water público. Dominik lo tiene claro que hay que utilizar el token, va cargado y no es tonto. Hace no mucho David se planteaba crear una startup privada aparte de la fundación para realizar un caso de uso sobre el token, a ver que no son tontos. Quieren ser los nuevos Bill Gates.


----------



## Pirro (10 Sep 2019)

Black Hammer dijo:


> Igual porque muchas de ellas ya van cargadas de iotas hasta las trancas. Y no hay mejor incentivo que ese para que los devs y las empresas se pongan las pilas. Esta el caso de Bosch que es público que invirtió en IOTA, pero la misma IF desde un comienzo anunció que iba a repartir tokens entre los partners más comprometidos para tenerlos "motivados". También existe el compromiso de que la IF ayuda a integrar IOTA y a realizar los POCs a cambio de que las empresas se comprometan a usar el token de IOTA para intercambiar valor, y no sólo la red de IOTA para intercambiar información.
> 
> Robert Bosch Venture Capital makes first investment in distributed ledger technology



Pongamos por caso que se resuelven los problemas que según @Sr.Mojón son irresolubles. Si alguna vez la IA de un coche o de una nevera usa automáticamente un token para hacer una compra en nombre de su dueño, desde mi ignorancia, creo que por necesidad ese token tendrá que ser un token respaldado y con una *cotización estable.*

Si el token está limitado en número por el propio código, por la propia naturaleza de las cosas es imposible que ese token sea estable en precio. Por tanto o IOTA se convierte en la referencia monetaria mundial sobre la que se valoren el resto de bienes y servicios que pueda proveer la humanidad en conjunto -y por ahí está apuntando más de uno, yo sería más cauto- o los bichos electrónicos funcionarían con una stablecoin corriendo sobre algo parecido al Tangle.

@easyridergs: Los promotores de IOTA ya se hicieron putamente ricos en 2017. Y sí, seguro que quieren ser los nuevos Bill Gates y todo eso, pero las motivaciones de quién ya ha ganado siempre van a ser más tenues de quién lo tiene todo por ganar.

Un saludo.


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Sep 2019)

Pirro dijo:


> Pongamos por caso que se resuelven los problemas que según @Sr.Mojón son irresolubles. Si alguna vez la IA de un coche o de una nevera usa automáticamente un token para hacer una compra en nombre de su dueño, desde mi ignorancia, creo que por necesidad ese token tendrá que ser un token respaldado y con una *cotización estable.*
> 
> Si el token está limitado en número por el propio código, por la propia naturaleza de las cosas es imposible que ese token sea estable en precio. Por tanto o IOTA se convierte en la referencia monetaria mundial sobre la que se valoren el resto de bienes y servicios que pueda proveer la humanidad en conjunto -y por ahí está apuntando más de uno, yo sería más cauto- o los bichos electrónicos funcionarían con una stablecoin corriendo sobre algo parecido al Tangle.
> 
> ...



Siempre se pueden liquidar los tokens muy rápidamente, existe esa opción, en IOTA sería fácil crear pasarelas de pago.


----------



## easyridergs (10 Sep 2019)

Pirro dijo:


> Pongamos por caso que se resuelven los problemas que según @Sr.Mojón son irresolubles. Si alguna vez la IA de un coche o de una nevera usa automáticamente un token para hacer una compra en nombre de su dueño, desde mi ignorancia, creo que por necesidad ese token tendrá que ser un token respaldado y con una *cotización estable.*
> 
> Si el token está limitado en número por el propio código, por la propia naturaleza de las cosas es imposible que ese token sea estable en precio. Por tanto o IOTA se convierte en la referencia monetaria mundial sobre la que se valoren el resto de bienes y servicios que pueda proveer la humanidad en conjunto -y por ahí está apuntando más de uno, yo sería más cauto- o los bichos electrónicos funcionarían con una stablecoin corriendo sobre algo parecido al Tangle.
> 
> ...



Créeme que esto se le escapa a Mojon. Hace no demasiado se publicó un documento científico sobre el FPC, que es uno de los dos consensos que utilizará IOTA después del coordicide y dice que los resultados obtenidos son mejor de los esperados. De todas formas todavía quedan flecos, es decir parámetros para acabar de ajustar su velocidad vs seguridad, pero están en ello. Con esto te quiero decir que no es humo, lo que pasa que joder es complicado.

Con respecto al token la estabilidad en la cotización es algo que va a ser transitorio. La gran mayoría de divisas tienen un tipo de cambio fluctuante, dolar vs euro, euro vs yuan, lo que sea, pero parecen estables porque sus fluctuaciones son pequeñas debido a su gran volumen de negociación. Al principio es normal que si sucede una gran adopción el precio subirá como la espuma pero llegará un momento que se estabilizará. Ahora nos parece difícil, pero es que el mercado cripto en su totalidad en muy pequeño y es normal que pocos actores muevan los precios a lo bestia, léase exchanges y mineros que son actualmente los principales trileros.

Y sí, los promotes de IOTA son ricos, pero dudo mucho que lo suficiente para lo que ellos quieren ser, además están quemando dinero a espuertas con todo lo que se gastan en ingeniería. Y no creo que solo sea cuestión de dinero, es cuestión de pasar a la historia por ser los creadores de algo que cambió el paradigma económico. Es muy probablemente que en futuro de las escuelas de economía se estudien BTC e IOTA.


----------



## easyridergs (10 Sep 2019)

Para el que quiera adentrarse un poco más en una de las patas de SHIMMER os paso una de las primeras simulaciones del Fast Probabilistic Consensus. Éste es solamente una de la patas de las varias sobre las que se va a sustentar la nueva red IOTA sin coordinador, se le suman el consenso celular, el mana basado en el comportamiento y la topología de la red.

Simulations of the fast probabilistic consensus protocol (FPC) - Datatreker


----------



## Black Hammer (10 Sep 2019)

Pirro dijo:


> Si el token está limitado en número por el propio código, por la propia naturaleza de las cosas es imposible que ese token sea estable en precio.



Bitcoin está en la misma situación. Es cuestión de que alcance su máximo efecto red, entonces se estabilizará. Quedará una fluctuación normal, como la de cualquier moneda fiat (lo que comenta easyridergs).


----------



## paketazo (11 Sep 2019)

Black Hammer dijo:


> Bitcoin está en la misma situación. Es cuestión de que alcance su máximo efecto red, entonces se estabilizará. Quedará una fluctuación normal, como la de cualquier moneda fiat (lo que comenta easyridergs).



Mientras referenciemos algo finito respecto a algo infinito, la volatilidad estará al orden del día.

Si el fiat tiende a infinito y BTC tiende a 21 millones, siendo ambos asientos contables aceptados de una manera "general", la lógica dicta que BTC valdrá más respecto al fiat a medida que se incremente la emisión de este.

Con el oro sucede algo parecido.

No vamos a tener paz en este aspecto, el único modo de estabilizar esa inflación sería poner un limite fijo a la emisión de fiat... algo que por otra parte es imposible de implementar si tenemos en cuenta que los estados financian sus caprichos emitiendo una deuda creciente amén de los intereses asociados que se pagan emitiendo más deuda.

El único modo de evitar la volatilidad en un activo como las criptomonedas es que una de ellas por ejemplo BTC sea la referencia mundial, y no el dólar, de este modo, por ejemplo si una barra de pan vale hoy 0,0001 BTC, a largo plazo con la mínima inflación restante de BTC pasará a valer 0,00013 por ejemplo, estabilizándose ahí su precio para siempre mientras se use el paradigma BTC, ya que todos los factores implicados en su producción (harina, electricidad, mano de obra...) no sufrirán el efecto de la inflación del fiat...o robo del sistema aceptado por las masas que empobrece al ciudadano de manera alarmante en una sola generación o incluso menos si el país en el que vive no es aliado del dólar.

Hay que "matar" al emisor de humo y sustituirlo por un emisor descentralizado respaldado por un activo universal, ese activo evidentemente deberá ser la energía o el tiempo...incluso se podría usar el espacio, pero tendría muchas complicaciones...el oro, funcionó y podría funcionar, ya que no deja de ser energía almacenada en su extracción, una energía cada vez más creciente, al tiempo que su cantidad por extraer es decreciente.

Por lo tanto hay que buscar un activo deflacionario, o estable, ya que los inflacionarios solo existen para pagar a la parte del sistema improductivo arrebatando la diferencia a la parte del sistema productivo.


----------



## easyridergs (11 Sep 2019)

Aquí tenéis la presentación de CityBot de EDAG. A partir del minuto 10 habla de IOTA:


Para el que tenga duda de la integración del token, adjunto imagen de la confirmación directa por parte de EDAG del uso del token que se podrá directamente con tarjeta de crédito.


----------



## easyridergs (11 Sep 2019)

No es por agobiar, pero también tenemos a IOTA en la Agencia espacial europea.


----------



## StalkerTlön (11 Sep 2019)

Welcome Clint Walker to the IOTA Foundation

Un pez gordo de la banca se une a Iota.


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (11 Sep 2019)

Ese fichaje es toda una declaración de intenciones...

Enviado desde mi SM-G955F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Nostalgia (11 Sep 2019)

Que locura, es cuestión de tiempo que esto se vaya a la luna


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (11 Sep 2019)

esperad a 2021 coño....luego hablamos....


----------



## paketazo (11 Sep 2019)

Existe algún modo de conocer las cold wallet de los principales exchanges que tradean IOTA?? ...Binance, Huobi, Dragon, Coinex... sería muy muy muy interesante saber si estos exchanges están distribuyendo o acumulando tokens.

Un saludo


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Sep 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Existe algún modo de conocer las cold wallet de los principales exchanges que tradean IOTA?? ...Binance, Huobi, Dragon, Coinex... sería muy muy muy interesante saber si estos exchanges están distribuyendo o acumulando tokens.
> 
> Un saludo



De pueden mirar las principales carteras, las dos más grandes seguramente sean bitfinex y binance, pero no es seguro.


----------



## StalkerTlön (12 Sep 2019)

Otro video: smart citys, energia, Jaguar...


----------



## StalkerTlön (13 Sep 2019)

El País preparando el terreno en el "zeitgeist", ¿será el IoT la solución a la crisis en Alemania?, ¿aportará soluciones a la lucha contra el cambio climatico.... ? El viento sopla a favor, quien tenga ojos para ver...

Internet de las cosas, el arma de las empresas para combatir el cambio climático


----------



## Parlakistan (16 Sep 2019)

Quien quiera crearse su propio sistema de pago basado en IOTA para parking o sobre todo para quien le guste cacharrear, lo tiene fácil:

Car Wallet Pays for Parking Using IOTA (Machine to Machine)


----------



## Corcho (17 Sep 2019)

El primer programa ERP/CRM para empresas basado en IOT (y iota en concreto)
Espero que hagan algo así en SAP pronto..


----------



## Corcho (17 Sep 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Quien quiera crearse su propio sistema de pago basado en IOTA para parking o sobre todo para quien le guste cacharrear, lo tiene fácil:
> 
> Car Wallet Pays for Parking Using IOTA (Machine to Machine)



Qué guay que ganas tengo de desarrollar algo así para aprender


----------



## besto (17 Sep 2019)

Pirulillo verde rompiendo la media movil! A ver si dura!


----------



## paketazo (17 Sep 2019)

besto dijo:


> Pirulillo verde rompiendo la media movil! A ver si dura!



la domináncia BTC bajando del 70% y drenando alts, las más castigadas que hayan hecho los deberes podrían ser las más beneficiadas de haber un nuevo ciclo altseason.

IOTA en el plan desarrollo no ha parado de sacar news, colaboradores y algún partner , pienso que podría estar entre las premiadas si la domináncia de BTC regresa a mínimos.

Un saludo


----------



## StalkerTlön (17 Sep 2019)

Al loro, permanodos:

Introducing Chronicle — A Permanode Solution


----------



## Corcho (18 Sep 2019)

Que pinta tiene la gráfica de iota! @Negrofuturo qué opinas?


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Sep 2019)

Corcho dijo:


> Que pinta tiene la gráfica de iota! @Negrofuturo qué opinas?



Hasta que no pase de 1 usd na, recuerda.


----------



## Corcho (18 Sep 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Hasta que no pase de 1 usd na, recuerda.



Si pasa de 1 se va a más de 100 y todos en este hilo seremos ricos?
Hay algún sitio que permita hacer margin con iota?


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Sep 2019)

Corcho dijo:


> Si pasa de 1 se va a más de 100 y todos en este hilo seremos ricos?
> Hay algún sitio que permita hacer margin con iota?



Eso son los cuentos de la lechera, de momento es bueno que haya respetado los mínimos, cada vez parece más claro que 0.2x es zona de acumulación.


----------



## paketazo (18 Sep 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Eso son los cuentos de la lechera, de momento es bueno que haya respetado los mínimos, cada vez parece más claro que 0.2x es zona de acumulación.



Tal y como yo lo veo esa es la parte más importante...podría pasar de 1$ pero si no acumulan los interesados "de haberlos" será subida humo para pillar incautos como la de los 4,5$.

Los holders que creen en el proyecto no están en plan especular, ya que la especulación agresiva deteriora un activo destinado a ser usado como medio de pago o almacén de información.

La volatilidad de BTC va reduciéndose pero es aún muy elevada, sobre todo para aceptarlo por parte de multinacionales o grandes pagos dada su volatilidad respecto a fiat.

Pensad en una transacción de millones de $ con una variación de 100$ en el precio de 1BTC...las partes tienen que cubrirse ante esas volatilidades, por eso precisan estabilidad a muy corto plazo.

Yo veo a IOTA y siempre que respete la zona que dice el compañero, en punto de acumulación "poco volumen, lateralidad, y aburrimiento en la cotización" esas son las pistas.

Puede que finalmente salga algo bueno de aquí, creo que vale la pena llevar un par de miles por lo que pueda pasar.

De todos modos, no olvidemos que BTC manda, solo ha bajado un 2% su domináncia y en las alts vemos subidas de un 15%...imaginad un retorno al 45% de domináncia... podría haber ganadoras con un 3X, 4X o incluso más.

Un saludo


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Sep 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Tal y como yo lo veo esa es la parte más importante...podría pasar de 1$ pero si no acumulan los interesados "de haberlos" será subida humo para pillar incautos como la de los 4,5$.
> 
> Los holders que creen en el proyecto no están en plan especular, ya que la especulación agresiva deteriora un activo destinado a ser usado como medio de pago o almacén de información.
> 
> ...



Creo que están subiendo ahora a las alts para que no queden muy rezagadas respecto al siguiente movimiento de BTC, que yo creo que va a ser alcista coincidiendo con la salida de bakkt.

En cualquier caso, parece que va a entrar dinero en grandes cantidades al crypto mercado, especialmente cuando BTC rompa máximos, allí empezará la subida fuerte de BTC y la altseason, que muchos decían que no iba a producirse y yo pienso que se va a ver un rally tremendo.

Desde que se tocó esa línea, las alts han mejorado.


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Sep 2019)

Actualización de desarrollo de septiembre. 

Dev status update — September, 2019


----------



## besto (18 Sep 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Actualización de desarrollo de septiembre.
> 
> Dev status update — September, 2019



¿Qué es un permanode? La subida de hoy es con poco volumen. Es rara...


----------



## Corcho (18 Sep 2019)

Volvimos a los 0.3x


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Sep 2019)

besto dijo:


> ¿Qué es un permanode? La subida de hoy es con poco volumen. Es rara...



Son modos que son permanentes y cargan todo un historial completo de datos, como pueda ser identificación personal o un histórico completo de datos del tiempo.


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Sep 2019)

Un nuevo miembro de la junta de supervisión... Preparando la adopción. 

Welcome Daniel Elsawey to IOTA Foundation!


----------



## davitin (19 Sep 2019)

A que se debe la subida de hoy?


----------



## spala (19 Sep 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Un nuevo miembro de la junta de supervisión... Preparando la adopción.
> 
> Welcome Daniel Elsawey to IOTA Foundation!



dijo sonstebo que vienen más anuncios de contrataciones la semana q viene


----------



## elozano (19 Sep 2019)

davitin dijo:


> A que se debe la subida de hoy?



La subida fue en general para todas las Alts, aunque en este caso pudo haber sido por la integración del token de IOTA a ZeuxApp. Lo que es de llamar la atención es el poco volumen. Yo preferí vender, ya volveré a comprar cuando toque los .25


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Sep 2019)

elozano dijo:


> La subida fue en general para todas las Alts, aunque en este caso pudo haber sido por la integración del token de IOTA a ZeuxApp. Lo que es de llamar la atención es el poco volumen. Yo preferí vender, ya volveré a comprar cuando toque los .25



Cuidado con esas ventas tan en corto plazo, igual salen bien o no, aun recuerdo uno que abrió hilo en BTC, que vendió cuando BTC hace unos meses llegó a 8k, lo esperaba en 5x, 6x y aún está esperando. 

De hecho hay vela semanal verde en la mayoría de alts, para mi técnicamente es señal de compra hasta que se gire.


----------



## Corcho (19 Sep 2019)

Para mi vender iota a 0.3 es como vender btc en 5000


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Sep 2019)

Ya hay evolución del viejo mercado de datos... Y que evolución...

IOTA Foundation launches Industry Marketplace, the World’s First Autonomous and Decentralized Marketplace


----------



## mathobarca (19 Sep 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Ya hay evolución del viejo mercado de datos... Y que evolución...
> 
> IOTA Foundation launches Industry Marketplace, the World’s First Autonomous and Decentralized Marketplace



Se merece un buen petardazo!


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Sep 2019)

mathobarca dijo:


> Se merece un buen petardazo!



Lo mejor es que ya pueden usarlo las empresas, no se trata de un PoC. Tiene una demo que funciona a través de la devnet.


----------



## Jebediah (19 Sep 2019)

Quiero "posicionarme" en IOTA, recomendaciones de cómo y dónde hacerlo?


----------



## cyberpep (19 Sep 2019)

Jebediah dijo:


> Quiero "posicionarme" en IOTA, recomendaciones de cómo y dónde hacerlo?



yo compro Iota en Binance. Pero creo que hay otras opciones para comprarlo directamente con euros.


----------



## Azkenchack (19 Sep 2019)

Jebediah dijo:


> Quiero "posicionarme" en IOTA, recomendaciones de cómo y dónde hacerlo?



Yo compro ultimamente en Bitvavo y de ahí al Ledger

Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## spala (20 Sep 2019)

Jebediah dijo:


> Quiero "posicionarme" en IOTA, recomendaciones de cómo y dónde hacerlo?



puedes usar kraken para enviar una SEPA, y de ahi compras alguna crypto tipo ETH o Stellar, la mueves a binance y la cambias por IOTA


----------



## spala (20 Sep 2019)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Yo compro ultimamente en Bitvavo y de ahí al Ledger
> 
> Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk



veo q no piden DNI para depositar hasta 5000€, hasta ahí bien,

pero luego piden identificacion para sacar y meter criptos! vaya subnormalidad, el mundo al revés.


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Sep 2019)

Jebediah dijo:


> Quiero "posicionarme" en IOTA, recomendaciones de cómo y dónde hacerlo?



El exchange que más me gusta es bitpanda, pero si es para compras bastante pequeñas te puede servir bitladon, si se invierte de 100 euros en 100 euros semanales, en ese no hay que verificar nada.


----------



## spala (20 Sep 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> El exchange que más me gusta es bitpanda, pero si es para compras bastante pequeñas te puede servir bitladon, si se invierte de 100 euros en 100 euros semanales, en ese no hay que verificar nada.




estoy leyendo, y si, por 100€ a la semana no dicen nada pero cuando quieres mover las criptos a tu wallet, ahi ya te piden verificación por lo q leo, no?
estamos en las mismas,


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Sep 2019)

spala dijo:


> estoy leyendo, y si, por 100€ a la semana no dicen nada pero cuando quieres mover las criptos a tu wallet, ahi ya te piden verificación por lo q leo, no?
> estamos en las mismas,
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 156403



Que yo sepa no, pero igual han cambiado las normas. En ese caso es mejor utilizar bitpanda.


----------



## spala (20 Sep 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Que yo sepa no, pero igual han cambiado las normas. En ese caso es mejor utilizar bitpanda.



es q pitpanda no pide DNI ?


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Sep 2019)

spala dijo:


> es q pitpanda no pide DNI ?



Sí, pero si vas a verificarte, al menos que sea en un exchange en condiciones.


----------



## StalkerTlön (21 Sep 2019)

¡¡Nace la 4a Revolución Industrial!!


----------



## calamatron (22 Sep 2019)

Todavia estais aqui los testigos de iota?.
El q creo el hilo se estara descojonando de todos ls q caimos en su trampa.
Ahora estara en un yate descojonandose de ver el valor q tiene.
Da la cara.


----------



## Corcho (22 Sep 2019)

calamatron dijo:


> Todavia estais aqui los testigos de iota?.
> El q creo el hilo se estara descojonando de todos ls q caimos en su trampa.
> Ahora estara en un yate descojonandose de ver el valor q tiene.
> Da la cara.



De hoy


----------



## paketazo (23 Sep 2019)

calamatron dijo:


> Todavia estais aqui los testigos de iota?.
> El q creo el hilo se estara descojonando de todos ls q caimos en su trampa.
> Ahora estara en un yate descojonandose de ver el valor q tiene.
> Da la cara.



En 2017 hubo muchos hilos trampa...el más tonto hacía un 5X en unos días...cada día salían varias ICOS y todo dios llegaba tarde a hacerse millonario.

En el pico de las coins, incluido BTC muchos aprovecharon para salirse con buenas revalorizaciones.

Gente que invirtió 6000$ hizo 200.000$ y hablo de unos cuantos... lo que sucede es que pocos invirtieron grandes sumas que los retirasen de por vida...ojo...alguno hubo...pero la mayoría que acertaron el timing no acertaron con el monto invertido... meter 1000$ en esto no lo hizo mucha gente...la gran mayoría que arriesgó metió 200$, 500$... y les dió tiempo de salirse...los que en el pico empezaron a creerse la "trampa" y metieron dinero gordo fueron los que la cagaron y se quedaron sin tiempo de salirse con beneficios o en plano.

El creador del hilo, creo que apareció por aquí y dijo que había invertido en inmuebles...no sé que monto invirtió ni cuanto sacó al respecto, pero dudo que se hiciera millonario...aun que si era su objetivo ojalá lo lograse.

IOTA empieza a definir su futuro ahora, y un par de años vista o desaparece en el olvido o da un paso de gigante...no hay mucho más que añadir...pensemos que ahora mismo no hay FOMO por las alts o por BTC, y si realmente pasará algo en un futuro beneficioso para este sistema, ahora es el momento de iniciar cobertura...pero de nuevo la gran cuestión

¿quién va a invertir aquí o en otros proyectos pasta gansa?

Para que IOTA haga un 10X por ejemplo, y sacar tajada, habría que meterle ahora unos 20.000$ para lograr 200.000$...que tampoco retiran a nadie.

¿quién o cuantos pueden meter esa cantidad?

Un 100X en un futuro?... por mi ojalá...pero sigo siendo muy incrédulo al respecto.

Mucha suerte a todos, e invertid con cabeza...el corazón mejor para la familia y amigos.


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Sep 2019)

Esto puede ser importante, ser incluido en la Linux Foundation, creo que darán más información próximamente. Recordemos que la mayoría de los servidores funcionan con Linux.


----------



## StalkerTlön (23 Sep 2019)

Confirmado, en la Linux Foundation:


Towards Open Collaboration: The Linux Foundation and IOTA Foundation join forces through LF Edge


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Sep 2019)

En el artículo de la asociación con la Fundación Linux hay cosas muy interesantes, como por ejemplo que se está construyendo un puente entre IOTA e Hyperledger.

Por cierto, para entender lo grande que es esto: recordemos que Android corre sobre Linux, Google simplemente lo adapta.


----------



## paketazo (24 Sep 2019)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Confirmado, en la Linux Foundation:
> 
> 
> Towards Open Collaboration: The Linux Foundation and IOTA Foundation join forces through LF Edge



No me queda claro esto, he leído por reddit que hay muchos colaboradores con linux, que es como una especie de pago (afiliación) para pertenecer a esta fundación y recibir un trato preferente, pero luego he leído que hay varios tipos de colaboración , incluida una especie de colaboración premium que da derecho a votar en decisiones trascendentes. (véanse comentarios al respecto en el hilo aportado por el compañero)



Alguno sabe que papel juega IOTA?... parece que por ejemplo ETH también pertenece a esa fundación.

Enterprise Ethereum Alliance and Hyperledger to Advance the Global Blockchain Business Ecosystem - The Linux Foundation

Un saludo


----------



## easyridergs (24 Sep 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> No me queda claro esto, he leído por reddit que hay muchos colaboradores con linux, que es como una especie de pago (afiliación) para pertenecer a esta fundación y recibir un trato preferente, pero luego he leído que hay varios tipos de colaboración , incluida una especie de colaboración premium que da derecho a votar en decisiones trascendentes. (véanse comentarios al respecto en el hilo aportado por el compañero)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es un paso más ya que IOTA está directamente en la LF edge. IOTA va a comer la tostada a ETH. El tema es integrar en un standard el hardware, el software y los dispositivos IOT, además con la interconexión del tangle con hyperledger.

Realmente para IOT las empresas saben que no es viable el envío de paquetes de datos no monetarios si estos llevan asociados una tasa, no es económicamente viable. La única alternativa sin tasas de envío de datos es IOTA.


----------



## paketazo (24 Sep 2019)

Para ganar en cualquier chiringuito espera lo contrario de lo esperado.


----------



## Arctic (24 Sep 2019)

Excelente comportamiento. Se nota el soporte que da la tecnología punta. En cuanto se calme un poco la cosa, recuperamos un par de centimazos. Volvemos a estar casi en mínimos contra BTC, pero no pasa nada. El mundo es nuestro.


----------



## cyberpep (24 Sep 2019)

Arctic dijo:


> Excelente comportamiento. Se nota el soporte que da la tecnología punta. En cuanto se calme un poco la cosa, recuperamos un par de centimazos. Volvemos a estar casi en mínimos contra BTC, pero no pasa nada. El mundo es nuestro.



Esta aguantando como una campeona


----------



## paketazo (24 Sep 2019)

cyberpep dijo:


> Esta aguantando como una campeona



Aguanta respecto a BTC, pero la descagada respecto al $ es de escándalo....como el resto de alts...lo de BCH es pa mear cristales.

Una despeñada a la vieja usanza en toda regla...no preocuparse, mañana a medio día todo verde con subidas del 10%

Por cierto Tether 4º en coinmarket... cuando se ponga 1ª, ya podemos dar el chiringuito por cerrado.

Un saludo


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Sep 2019)

Arctic dijo:


> Excelente comportamiento. Se nota el soporte que da la tecnología punta. En cuanto se calme un poco la cosa, recuperamos un par de centimazos. Volvemos a estar casi en mínimos contra BTC, pero no pasa nada. El mundo es nuestro.



Aqui al menos Jihan no crea pánico bajando el Hashrate del Bitmaincoin un 40% (no lo baja un 80% por que hay que disimular) cuando le sale de los cojones para forrarse con un buen short.


----------



## Mig29 (25 Sep 2019)

He vuelto a entrar en IOTA aprovechando que parece que esta empezando a moverse ya en serio la fundación y realmente creo que esta barato.
Cual es la mejor wallet a día de hoy para guardarlos?


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Sep 2019)

Mig29 dijo:


> He vuelto a entrar en IOTA aprovechando que parece que esta empezando a moverse ya en serio la fundación y realmente creo que esta barato.
> Cual es la mejor wallet a día de hoy para guardarlos?



Trinity + Ledger.


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Sep 2019)




----------



## paketazo (26 Sep 2019)

Ha remontado algo respecto a BTC, pero hace nada estaba a 7000 satos y ahora apenas llega a 3200... de hecho creo que cuando entré la última vez estaba a 6800 satos, así que en relación a BTC nos han colado un golazo, en cuanto a dólares....pues también pero menos.

A ver si empieza a tomar tracción desde esos mínimos que mencionamos sobre 2000 y pico satos, y gana porcentaje respecto a BTC, creo que lo hará, pero no si ya, o todavía les queda marear la perdiz a la baja unos meses más.

Tanta incorporación a la fundación no se si dará frutos, pero los fines de semana se deben montar unas fiestas cojonudas entangleandose entre ellos.

Suerte.


----------



## easyridergs (26 Sep 2019)

Tenemos una nueva aliada en IOTA y es Greta Thunberg. Esta chica no deja de ser un instrumento de la casta para hacernos tragar con el Green New Deal, en ese escenario IOTA es abrumadoramente superior.


----------



## Azkenchack (26 Sep 2019)

Desde mi punto de vista, las grandes cantidades de dinero entrarán de las empresas y están lo meterán cuando haya algo funcional. Ahora mismo, el dinero que entra solamente sirve para que unos pocos ganen y otros pierdan...Y las empresas lo saben y no van a meter dinero para
que lo ganen a su costa. Es más, incluso prefieren que esté bajo para comprar barato


Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (26 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Tenemos una nueva aliada en IOTA y es Greta Thunberg. Esta chica no deja de ser un instrumento de la casta para hacernos tragar con el Green New Deal, en ese escenario IOTA es abrumadoramente superior.



La retarded esa mejor que se mantenga alejada, da bastante grima.


----------



## easyridergs (26 Sep 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> La retarded esa mejor que se mantenga alejada, da bastante grima.



Tienes toda la razón, pero el New Green Deal nos lo van a meter con calzador, nos guste o no. El lavado de cerebro ya hace un tiempo que empezó y ahora se está intensificando a pasos agigantados. La perturbada y toda la borregada que la siguen, encima se ceen que la preocupación por el medioambiente sale de ellos mismos y se lanzan a las calles a hacer el pallaso. Luego acabarán la mani metiendose un café en el Starbucks y comprandose un trapito en el Zara.


----------



## Azkenchack (26 Sep 2019)

Esto lo veo como si se estuviese investigando un mineral o tierra rara cuyas propiedades fueran la hostia para componentes electrónicos y hubiese un yacimiento en un pais africano. Una empresa que hace chips no compraria acciones de ese yacimiento hasta que el mineral fuese 100% funcional y se demostrase que es mucho mejor que otros minerales existentes. Otra cosa es que pague a investigadores para que estudien ese mineral pero mientras, no va a comprar un yacimiento ni montar una minería para que se haga rico el dictador negro de turno.
Asi que, con Iota, me siento como el negrito que tiene una hectarea de hierbajos pero que debajo existe un yacimiento de ese mineral precioso y que, solamente me haría rico si esos investigadores demuestran la funcionalidad de ese mineral, la empresa compra y explota el yacimiento, se implanta en chips de forma masiva y el dictador negro no me asesina

Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Corcho (26 Sep 2019)

Que está esperando a que el btc llegue a 7600 o a 5800 dólares?


----------



## Acheron (26 Sep 2019)

Y lo de Pintor Rosales?


----------



## Corcho (27 Sep 2019)

Solo falta que me diga aque Clapham creequw 3000 dólares fueron la tercera onda y que habrá una quinta onda de 1600


----------



## easyridergs (27 Sep 2019)

Corcho dijo:


> Solo falta que me diga aque Clapham creequw 3000 dólares fueron la tercera onda y que habrá una quinta onda de 1600



Y falta una sexta que lo lleva a cero. En ese momento IOTA a 1000$.


----------



## Corcho (27 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Y falta un sexta que lo lleva a cero. En ese momento IOTA a 1000$.



Si iota llega algún día a mil euros deberíamos hacer una cena todos los de este hilo xD


----------



## paketazo (27 Sep 2019)

Corcho dijo:


> Si iota llega algún día a mil euros deberíamos hacer una cena todos los de este hilo xD



A 1000 euros nada de cena...una semana en un resort privado en las Maldivas para fardar de quien la tiene más grande, aquí quién más o quién menos va con 50K IOTAs...¿de eso se trata este mundillo...no?

Coñas a parte, el hueso parece que si llega será la zona de 40 centavos, algo que si sucede este año me daría por muy satisfecho


----------



## easyridergs (27 Sep 2019)

Corcho dijo:


> Si iota llega algún día a mil euros deberíamos hacer una cena todos los de este hilo xD



Sin lugar a dudas que va a llegar a 1000$. Además, es la única con resistencia al ataque con ordenadores cuanticos gracias a su esquema de firmas Winternitz OTS.


----------



## Corcho (27 Sep 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> A 1000 euros nada de cena...una semana en un resort privado en las Maldivas para fardar de quien la tiene más grande, aquí quién más o quién menos va con 50K IOTAs...¿de eso se trata este mundillo...no?
> 
> Coñas a parte, el hueso parece que si llega será la zona de 40 centavos, algo que si sucede este año me daría por muy satisfecho



So el btc baja hasta la EMA 200 semanal que son unos 5800 dólares...a cuano crees que estará iota?


----------



## Azkenchack (27 Sep 2019)

Si Bitcoin y el resto sucumben al ordenador cuantico e Iota resiste...se van a producir una revolucion en el mundo cripto

Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (27 Sep 2019)

Corcho dijo:


> So el btc baja hasta la EMA 200 semanal que son unos 5800 dólares...a cuano crees que estará iota?



Nada, a partir de ahora solo va a subir...todo el cash de BTC se traspasará ordenadamente a IOTA , y en luego a por los 1000$

Ahora en serio...si BTC baja a 5800, algo que veo y ya dije en el foro de BTC hace semanas viendo volúmenes, IOTA podría testear los 22 centavos, si pierde esas cotas malo...pero ojo, lleva varios días de lujo, así que la realidad no la sabremos hasta verla.


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Sep 2019)

Yo creo que BTC simplemente está cerrando gaps abiertos, el último que queda está en 7500.


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Sep 2019)




----------



## Corcho (27 Sep 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


>



Si todas las noticias de iota fueran de chainlink, chainlink estaría por los 50 dólares


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Sep 2019)

Corcho dijo:


> Si todas las noticias de iota fueran de chainlink, chainlink estaría por los 50 dólares



En el criptomercado hay quien invierte según la calidad de los memes, ¿verdad @Patanegra ?


----------



## Corcho (27 Sep 2019)

Yo mientras baje a 6k y cierre shorts...


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Sep 2019)

One Step Closer to Coordicide: IOTA Releases Fast Probabilistic Consensus Simulator


----------



## TequilaFandango (27 Sep 2019)

Hedera hashgraph. Tiene sentido seguir con Iota existiendo Hedera?


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Sep 2019)

TequilaFandango dijo:


> Hedera hashgraph. Tiene sentido seguir con Iota existiendo Hedera?



Hedera es permisionado, centralizado y ni siquiera consigue muchos tps al utilizar contratos inteligentes. Ni tiene el nivel de asociaciones institucionales y empresariales de IOTA.


----------



## Forcopula (27 Sep 2019)

TequilaFandango dijo:


> Hedera hashgraph. Tiene sentido seguir con Iota existiendo Hedera?



Qué dise usté? Qué es eso?

Enviado desde mi TA-1052 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (29 Sep 2019)

Para que alguien compre alguien tiene que vender...y precisamente el vendedor es quién me preocupa.

Paracaídas puesto.


----------



## easyridergs (30 Sep 2019)

Adjunto video demo de cómo funcionaría el Industry Marketplace de IOTA. Va a suponer el encuentro en un mismo marco de demandantes y ofertantes de servicios a nivel global, de forma totalmente descentralizada. Esto implica que por ejemplo para ofrecer tu servicio de coche con conductor ya no te hará falta acudir a plataformas centralizadas tipo Uber o Cabify. Solo necesitarás cumplir con los requisitos legales para cada servicio y ofertarte en el Marketplace, todo registrado en el tangle y sin la necesidad de que terceros impongan sus reglas del juego. El único requisito sería cumplir con la reglamentación básica. Supondrá la democratización de servicios que ahora se realizan bajo la tiranía de plataformas monopolísticas como Glovo, Uber Eats, etc y la creación de nuevos servicios inimaginables.


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Adjunto video demo de cómo funcionaría el Industry Marketplace de IOTA. Va a suponer el encuentro en un mismo marco de demandantes y ofertantes de servicios a nivel global, de forma totalmente descentralizada. Esto implica que por ejemplo para ofrecer tu servicio de coche con conductor ya no te hará falta acudir a plataformas centralizadas tipo Uber o Cabify. Solo necesitarás cumplir con los requisitos legales para cada servicio y ofertarte en el Marketplace, todo registrado en el tangle y sin la necesidad de que terceros impongan sus reglas del juego. El único requisito sería cumplir con la reglamentación básica. Supondrá la democratización de servicios que ahora se realizan bajo la tiranía de plataformas monopolísticas como Glovo, Uber Eats, etc y la creación de nuevos servicios inimaginables.



El industry markertplace puede ser la piedra angular donde se ofrezcan servicios como taxis autónomos o mejorar el servicio de alquileres, donde se puede ofrecer un servicio real de pago por uso, tanto aire acondicionado, agua, gas, etc, gastas, tanto pagas. Las posibilidades son infinitas.


----------



## T-34 (30 Sep 2019)

Me parece que no contenplais una cosa.

China se convertirá en un gigante tecnológico, que de ahí viene el conflicto con EEUU. 

Iota es una de las pocas bazas que tiene Europa para coger su trozo del pastel...


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Oct 2019)

La pasta de los menas sale del bolsillo de los ciudadanos mediante la impresora del. BCE.

Respecto a Europa y China, pues parece que esta noticia puede dar pistas:



A IOTA la están tratando bien las instituciones europeas, pero algunos organismos internacionales con sede en USA la ven con buenos ojos, como Object Manager Group que está estandarizado su tecnología o la ciudad de Austin en Texas que está haciendo pruebas para convertirse en Smart city. ¿Por qué? Porque no hay nada que se le parezca.

Ah, hablando de estandarización:


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Oct 2019)




----------



## T-34 (1 Oct 2019)

Que si, que todo lo que queráis, pero que antes de que llegue el ordenador cuántico las demás criptos serias, se prepararán, no creo que estén en el limbo.


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Oct 2019)

T-34 dijo:


> Que si, que todo lo que queráis, pero que antes de que llegue el ordenador cuántico las demás criptos serias, se prepararán, no creo que estén en el limbo.



A mi lo que hagan los demás me da igual, pero introducir un cambio como ese, no se hace de la noche a la mañana. Pero bueno, según los sesudos bitcoñeros eso son cosas de magufos, así que no tienen de que preocuparse.


----------



## paketazo (1 Oct 2019)

T-34 dijo:


> Que si, que todo lo que queráis, pero que antes de que llegue el ordenador cuántico las demás criptos serias, se prepararán, no creo que estén en el limbo.



Efectivamente es solo cuestión de consenso...más o menos el consenso que llevó a la aparición de BCH, BSV, BTG, ETH, ETC... esperemos no llegar a una encrucijada cuántica, pues los forks en todas las coins darían para 3 biblias y un quijote.

Un saludo


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (1 Oct 2019)

Os dejo actualización del seguimiento de carteras que vamos haciendo estos meses.

Aquí la hoja de cálculo de rigor:

Iota Token Distribution

Aquí la gráfica de porciones animada: 





y aquí los gráficos de barra para ver la distribución desde otro punto de vista:




En septiembre se han creado +7.000 nuevas carteras con saldo positivo que suman ya un total de 390.000 igualmente con saldo. Las que tengan saldo cero no se cuentan en los totales.

Espero os resulte de interés.

Saludos.


----------



## disken (3 Oct 2019)

De momento esta aguantando entre los 8k y los 8.6k de la fibo.

¿Pronosticas una caída por debajo de 3.000 tal y como presagiaba el cubano?


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Oct 2019)

Quien quiera empezar a desarrollar en IOTA ya tiene planos y guías de cómo empezar, ahora es un poco más sencillo hacerlo:


----------



## paketazo (5 Oct 2019)

Tenemos un cruce interesante en las medias de 25 y 100 sesiones. Hablo del par respecto IOTA/BTC

No es más que el inicio de algo que se puede quedar en nada, pero es interesante ir viendo si aguanta por encima de la media de 100 sesiones. En momentos alcistas, esta media iba marcando los soportes en las coins respecto a BTC, y funcionaba muy bien, ahora al darse ese cruce que hacía meses no se veía puede iniciar un momento más positivo para el chart de medio plazo


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Oct 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 163589
> 
> 
> Tenemos un cruce interesante en las medias de 25 y 100 sesiones. Hablo del par respecto IOTA/BTC
> ...



Muy bien visto, en lo técnico esos cruces suelen ser bastante importantes, veremos si lo aguanta.


----------



## Forcopula (6 Oct 2019)

Alabado sea @clapham , te alabamos óyenos.

Enviado desde mi TA-1052 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Corcho (6 Oct 2019)

Pero no le tocaba a iota subir mientras el BTC baja?


----------



## Corcho (6 Oct 2019)

Graciaa por la información de JPMorgan pero no comparto que seamos rateros xd, yo compraría más plata si tuviera un BCE cerca con monedas de 12 euros...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (6 Oct 2019)

In IOTA I Trust.....


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Oct 2019)

Tic tac tic tac


----------



## Corcho (7 Oct 2019)

The doy thanks por lo sutil que eres jaja


----------



## T-34 (7 Oct 2019)

Iota hacia 0.29, voy a llorar, como llege a 0.30 me bebo una copita de vino esta noche.


----------



## Azkenchack (7 Oct 2019)

Si, yo lo suelo utilizar...y sin problemas.
Y de ahí, a la wallet

Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kpik (8 Oct 2019)

Al parecer le ha salido un competidor a IOTA. 
INT vs IOTA

¿Que opináis?


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (8 Oct 2019)

capica dijo:


> Al parecer le ha salido un competidor a IOTA.
> INT vs IOTA
> 
> ¿Que opináis?



....INT takes the more traditional blockchain approach to spam prevention in creating a fee market for transactions where fees increase with transaction congestion....

y ahí he dejado de leer.


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Oct 2019)

Send IoT Data to the IOTA Tangle with SAP HANA XSA and Analytics Cloud | SAP Blogs


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Oct 2019)




----------



## Parlakistan (10 Oct 2019)

Bitcoin.de ha habilitado par IOTA - BTC. Aquí tal vez nos de igual ese exchange, pero en Alemania es la puerta de entrada principal de dinero al cryptomundo.


----------



## paketazo (11 Oct 2019)

Negro, vendimos todos a 4$ eres el único que queda pillado en IOTA...somos todos una secta centrada en intentar colocarte a ti los IOTA que hay en mercado.


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Oct 2019)




----------



## Corcho (11 Oct 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


>



Suena suculento


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Oct 2019)

Tic tac tic tac


----------



## paketazo (12 Oct 2019)

La media de 25 sesiones marca el suelo a corto plazo, perdida esta, nos iremos posiblemente a por la de 100 sesiones que anda ahora por 0.000028.

Mucho ojo a cuando la pendiente de esta curva se logre hacer positiva...de momento es ya casi plana algo que hace muchos meses no pasaba...para que se vuelva positiva es condición que IOTA se mantenga cotizando (BTC/IOTA) por estas cotas y siempre por encima de 0.000028 durante los próximos días.

Tenemos que seguir pumpeando cosas buenas para colocarle a negro toda la carnaza que podamos.


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Oct 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 166976
> 
> 
> La media de 25 sesiones marca el suelo a corto plazo, perdida esta, nos iremos posiblemente a por la de 100 sesiones que anda ahora por 0.000028.
> ...



Recordemos quien es el señor del tweet de antes, vamos a hacer que NF compre nuestras bolsas:

Welcome Anes Hodžić to the IOTA Foundation


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Oct 2019)

De momento es experimental y está pendiente de aprobación por parte de la IF, pero para goshimmer han subido esto:

Feat: added colored coins + introduced additional classes · iotaledger/goshimmer@8e29583

Abre la puerta a la tokenización de activos, inmobiliario, acciones, etc. Cuidadin ether....


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Oct 2019)

Respecto a la tokenización, no se pueden crear tokens de la nada, tienen que estar respaldados por iotas o más bien son iotas que "se colorean" y adquieren esa característica. Es bastante diferente a Ethereum, donde el uso del ether es ser usado como gas para ser quemado en las transacciones de esos tokens, pero en ethereum se pueden crear infinitos como bien sabemos y sin respaldo.


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Oct 2019)

Han sacado una nueva versión del IRI, se nota la mejora, más velocidad y más confirmaciones, ha hecho 50 tps de forma muy estable en una sesión de spam.


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Oct 2019)

Plas Plas Plas


----------



## easyridergs (14 Oct 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Plas Plas Plas



Que bueno, 100 ctps. Demostración de que el Tangle puede escalar no solo de forma teórica. Con Shimmer tendremos miles de CTPS de forma nativa en el DLT y no en segundas capas centralizadas como LN de Bitcoin.


----------



## paketazo (14 Oct 2019)

Esto del coordicidio me da que va a ser como el evolution de Dash...empezaron anunciándolo en el 2015 que era para ya, y parece que finalmente ¿?¿?¿? va a ser en 2020 pero vendieron su inminencia siempre.

Veremos lo del coordicidio, pero me da que la complicación que tiene va a llevar bastante tiempo, sobre todo llevarlo a la práctica sin complicaciones varias.

Iremos viendo


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 Oct 2019)

Ya, resulta que los de IOTA "han descubierto" el Santo Grial de las criptomonedas, la bala mágica que acabará con Bitcoin, algo que rompe las leyes de la termodinámica y de la teoría del información, pero mantienen en secreto el paper explicativo porque "en un mercado bajista esas noticias no tendrían impacto".

Cágate lorito las chorradas que os creéis.


----------



## paketazo (14 Oct 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Ya, resulta que los de IOTA "han descubierto" el Santo Grial de las criptomonedas, la bala mágica que acabará con Bitcoin, algo que rompe las leyes de la termodinámica y de la teoría del información, pero mantienen en secreto el paper explicativo porque "en un mercado bajista esas noticias no tendrían impacto".
> 
> Cágate lorito las chorradas que os creéis.



Yo me creo poco o nada...lo ideal es que muchos lo creyeran...¿de eso se trata al fin y al cabo todo este chiringuito, no? cuantos más se crean una cosa, más valor (veracidad teórica cobra entre la masa) aun que sea una real mierda.

Es como las películas...las publicitan, meten a 4 actores de moda, hacen trailers cojonudos, y al final vas, te gastas la pasta en ir a verla con la familia y lo único que sacas en limpio son las palomitas que te han cobrado a un 100X el precio del maíz .

Esto es parecido...cuanto más infles el invento, más se lo creerán y más alto podrá subir por más tiempo...y si al final resulta que es cojonudo...pues mejor que mejor.


----------



## easyridergs (14 Oct 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Ya, resulta que los de IOTA "han descubierto" el Santo Grial de las criptomonedas, la bala mágica que acabará con Bitcoin, algo que rompe las leyes de la termodinámica y de la teoría del información, pero mantienen en secreto el paper explicativo porque "en un mercado bajista esas noticias no tendrían impacto".
> 
> Cágate lorito las chorradas que os creéis.



Estás muy anticuado, siempre repites las mismas tontadas que ni entiendes. Aunque ya sabemos que de racismo sabes un rato largo. La libertad lo que menos necesita son personas como tú.


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Oct 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Ya, resulta que los de IOTA "han descubierto" el Santo Grial de las criptomonedas, la bala mágica que acabará con Bitcoin, algo que rompe las leyes de la termodinámica y de la teoría del información, pero mantienen en secreto el paper explicativo porque "en un mercado bajista esas noticias no tendrían impacto".
> 
> Cágate lorito las chorradas que os creéis.



El paper del coordicidio está disponible para quien quiera verlo, las subidas a github indican que no están parados, la mejora de un 130% de velocidad en la red actual indica que tal vez no sean tan inútiles como queréis hacer creer.


----------



## paketazo (15 Oct 2019)

Si aguanta en la tendencia de la gráfica de 4h ya tenemos un escenario alcista respecto a BTC, y no solo en IOTA, ya se está dibujando en varias coins, no hay más que ver la bajada de dominancia de BTC desde 71% al 66% es posible que empiecen a tomar tracción muchas coins.

Fijaros en el cruce de la de 25 sobre la de 99

Recordad que es un chart de 4h


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Oct 2019)

Ya se puede crear un tangle privado para practicar en AWS.


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Oct 2019)

Rumores, nada confirmado:


----------



## paketazo (15 Oct 2019)

Venga Negro, esto está hecho, compra algunas más, para ti mínimo 250K en la buchaca, a 4$ ya podrás ser millonario , y a 40$ mecenas de los innumerables artistas que aguardan ser financiados entre las bambalinas de burbuja.


----------



## paketazo (16 Oct 2019)

Negro, tenemos la costumbre de referenciar el valor de algo cotizado sobre dinero fiat...generalmente dólares o euros.

En este chiringuito el error es no referenciar sobre un solo activo, si no sobre dos o incluso más...por eso lo de que ahora vale más en dólares...ahora vale más en BTC... esto divaga nuestra perspectiva real, y si por ejemplo BTC falla, tendremos más BTC que al principio en nuestra altcoin favorita, pero menos dólares.

La pregunta es:

¿tu que quieres tener?

a) Más Fiat

b) Más BTC

c) Más de tu alt favorita

Cuando lo sepas y lo tengas/tengamos claro podremos entrar en el juego...aun que si hemos elegido mal la primera opción, estaremos jodidos incluso ganando.


----------



## Parlakistan (16 Oct 2019)

Ecl@ss en la sede de Hitachi explicando el industrial marketplace para el Ecl@ss japo.

Plas Plas Plas


----------



## Corcho (16 Oct 2019)

Salpica chapotea...feliz en el tangle


----------



## Bucanero (16 Oct 2019)

"El panorama del planeta no está para la I 4.0 o eso quieren trasmitir." Eso me temo. El panorama económico mundial no induce a ello. Yo empiezo a pensar que quizás veamos algo de subidas pero con la que está empezando a caer no le veo una subida fuerte, más bien lo contrario.


----------



## paketazo (16 Oct 2019)

BTC se tira un pedo, y el resto se cagan...nada cambia.

A estas alturas de la película y estando vinculado el 80% del tradeo entre alts por el paso previo a BTC o USDT ¿que esperamos?

Imaginad que en el IBEX cada vez que quisiéramos comprar una acción tuviéramos que comprar previamente telefónica...pues probablemente sería Telefónica la referencia de todo lo demás.

Aquí casi hay que pasar por BTC en gran medida, por ello, cada vez que este reduce o aumenta su precio, se produce una especie de apaláncamiento en los precios de muchas alts en la dirección que marca el "jefe"

No veo que demasiadas alts del top marquen diferencias representativas respecto a BTC...salvo casos concretos, que a ver si perduran en el tiempo.

Lo de la entrada de fiat...ni está ni se le espera, pensad a que precio compraríais sin dudar BTC, o incluso os hipotecaríais para entrarle duro.

¿5000?

¿1000?

¿100?

Pues ahora trasladad eso al mundo entero, e iremos encontrando un potencial suelo...no solo para BTC si no para las alts que sobrevivan por méritos propios.

Hace meses puse que la zona de 5000 creo recordar o incluso 4500 podía darnos una pista si se veía...a ver que pasa, pero como podemos observar estamos muy verdes todavía para decir que somos un mercado asentado.

Un saludo


----------



## Nailuj2000 (16 Oct 2019)

Revisando cuentas en exchanges, por si en alguno me quedara algo, he encontrado un puñaico de iotas en bitfinex, y me he instalado un wallet (trinity) para sacarlos de ese sitio, y dicen que pueden pasar dias hasta que se efectue la transacción. Creo que es cosa del bitfinex, pues se supone que las transaciones de iota son rápidas. Desde luego hay que estar muy desinformado para dejar nada en un exchange.


----------



## paketazo (17 Oct 2019)

Pues a la puta calle y a trabajar en algo productivo como hacemos el resto.

El 75 % del presupuesto operativo va destinado a los sueldos de los 37.000 empleados de la organización y el resto a alquileres o contrataciones de servicios externos.

*El salario base neto anual oscila aproximadamente en US $:

37,000 – 80,000 Para profesionales de nivel básico (P1 – P3) 67,000 – 106,000 Para profesionales de carrera media(P4 – P5) 95,000 – 123,000 Para profesionales de nivel superior (D1 – D2)

Los sueldos, beneficios y subsidios pagados por las Naciones Unidas normalmente están exentos del impuesto sobre la renta.

Como miembro del personal de las Naciones Unidas, también puede tener derecho a otros subsidios y beneficios, incluidos:*


*Subvención de alquiler si, recién llegado en el lugar de destino, su alquiler representa una proporción demasiado alta de la remuneración total.*
*Subsidios por familiares a cargo si tiene un cónyuge dependiente elegible y / o hijos.*
*Bajo ciertas condiciones una beca de educación si usted tiene hijos elegibles en la escuela.*
*Gastos de viaje y envío cuando se traslade de un lugar de destino a otro.*
*Asignación de subvención para ayudarle a cumplir los costos extraordinarios iniciales al llegar o trasladarse a un nuevo lugar de destino.*
*En algunos lugares de destino, se paga un subsidio por dificultades relacionadas con las condiciones de vida y de trabajo y, cuando existen*
*restricciones a la hora de traer a los miembros de la familia, también se paga una prestación por dificultades familiares.*
*Pago del Riesgo, descanso y recuperación cuando usted sirve en lugares donde las condiciones son particularmente peligrosas, estresantes y difíciles.*
*Dependiendo de su tipo de contrato, usted tendrá derecho entre 18 días y 30 días de vacaciones por año. Además, las Naciones Unidas también observan 10 días de vacaciones pagados por año; Éstas difieren del lugar de destino al lugar de destino.También puede ser elegible para viajes de vacaciones en el hogar para renovar sus vínculos sociales, culturales y familiares en su país de origen; La frecuencia depende del lugar de trabajo al que está asignado*

*¿Cuánto cobran los empleados de las Naciones Unidas?*


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Oct 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Pues a la puta calle y a trabajar en algo productivo como hacemos el resto.
> 
> El 75 % del presupuesto operativo va destinado a los sueldos de los 37.000 empleados de la organización y el resto a alquileres o contrataciones de servicios externos.
> 
> ...



Eso se arregla con la calentología y sus consiguientes impuestos.


----------



## paketazo (17 Oct 2019)

Me he encontrado esto por reddit:



Lo dejo aquí para que lo valoreis .

Un saludo


----------



## digipl (17 Oct 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Me he encontrado esto por reddit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






No esta nada mal. Mas de 4 milloncejos de euros para el barbas el último año y unos treinta acumulados. Y me imagino que el resto de jefazos de la fundación andarán a la par. 

Y sus declaraciones no tiene desperdicio. Se le ve confiado en su producto.



> IOTA goes back to 2015 when I put all of my resources (monetarily and time wise) into it. *I sold a small portion to secure my future* and pay the bills, as well as helping close family members get established. *I also invested a portion of my iotas to acquire* a start-up focused on accelerating the adoption of IOTA and *other stakes in other companies*, as I said was my plan back in 2015-2016 when asked what I would do if IOTA became worth a lot of money. I haven't touched my iotas since 2018.



Si ha vendido Iotas en máximos (2018) aprovechándose de información reservada, cosa bastante probable, y si esto fuera un sistema serio y no el Far West del criptomundo, debiera ser llevado a juicio como lo seria cualquier otro directivo de cualquier empresa que hiciera lo mismo.

Por cierto, no conocía a esta bollera pero lo cierto es que la clava.

A thread written by @SarahJamieLewis


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Oct 2019)

digipl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 170228
> 
> 
> No esta nada mal. Mas de 4 milloncejos de euros para el barbas el último año y unos treinta acumulados. Y me imagino que el resto de jefazos de la fundación andarán a la par.
> ...



¿De los tps no dices ahora nada sinverguenza?

PD : Sarah Lewis solo entiende de dildos, si entendiera algo más no sería inversora - estafadora de zcash.


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Oct 2019)

Resumen de desarrollo mensual 

Dev status update — October, 2019


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Oct 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Me he encontrado esto por reddit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es su dinero, puede hacer lo que quiera con el. Yo hubiera hecho lo mismo si al entrar en bitfinex pasa de una capitalización de 500.k a una de 1.000.000.k Al menos los tokens los compró el, la oferta no estaba reservada a nadie, todo el mundo partía con las mismas condiciones. Si el mercado es irracional no es culpa suya.


----------



## digipl (17 Oct 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿De los tps no dices ahora nada sinverguenza?



Me enseñaron de pequeñito a no mofarme de las desgracias ajenas, razón principal por la que ya no comento el horrible rendimiento de la red pero ya que insistes, solo confirmar que el nuevo IRI no ha mejorado nada. Las supuestas 100 CPTS de Bender apenas duraron unos minutos antes que la red, como cada vez que se intenta aumentar las transacciones, empezara a colapsar por lo que enseguida tuvo que desistir.

El resto de la semana a vuelto a las, aproximadamente, cinco CTPS que es lo máximo que la red alcanza de forma mas o menos estable.




Incluso ahora mismo a intentado aumentar un poquito las transacciones, a apenas unas 10, y enseguida el ratio de confirmación empieza a hundirse demostrando, de nuevo, que el problema de las transacciones es estructural e inherente a la topología actual de la red.




*TangleMonitor - Live visualisation and metrics of the IOTA Tangle*


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Oct 2019)

digipl dijo:


> Me enseñaron de pequeñito a no mofarme de las desgracias ajenas, razón principal por la que ya no comento el horrible rendimiento de la red pero ya que insistes, solo confirmar que el nuevo IRI no ha mejorado nada. Las supuestas 100 CPTS de Bender apenas duraron unos minutos antes que la red, como cada vez que se intenta aumentar las transacciones, empezara a colapsar por lo que enseguida tuvo que desistir.
> 
> El resto de la semana a vuelto a las, aproximadamente, cinco CTPS que es lo máximo que la red alcanza de forma mas o menos estable.
> 
> ...



No cojas solo la parte que te interesa, no trates de ser tan listo. 
Todo el tiempo ha ido muy estable y solo se ha deteriorado cuando se le ha dado caña extrema. Si no le meten más caña es porque no es necesario llenar de información innecesaria los nodos. Por cierto, ¿has aprendido ya que el spam también son tx?

Aún así, es cierto que el cuello de botella es el algoritmo de selección de tx. Ese problema desaparece en bee, ya que las tx no las van a confirmar otras tx, sino los nodos directamente.


----------



## paketazo (18 Oct 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Es su dinero, puede hacer lo que quiera con el. Yo hubiera hecho lo mismo si al entrar en bitfinex pasa de una capitalización de 500.k a una de 1.000.000.k Al menos los tokens los compró el, la oferta no estaba reservada a nadie, todo el mundo partía con las mismas condiciones. Si el mercado es irracional no es culpa suya.



Es cierto Parlakistan, pero hay que admitir que como inversor externo en el proyecto , no me parece una práctica honrada.

Una cosa es vender la cantidad de IOTA necesaria para cubrir costos, salarios, etc. Y otra es aprovechar un pico para hacerte millonario.

Yo sinceramente, si creo en el proyecto, y trabajo implicado en él...no vendería por respeto a los que acudieron a la ICO o los que compraron con la salida en exchanges...o no al menos una cantidad sonada que me convirtiera en millonario.

¿que es legal?

Claro, él lo ha hecho

¿ético?

Eso es más discutible.

Da a entender en cierta medida, que no espera que IOTA retome esos precios en dólares o no al menos en un plazo medio (algo que yo comparto), y vender en un pico (un creador del proyecto), mientras otros externos al proyecto hacen hold sin realmente saber los entresijos del proyecto, no es la mejor de las promociones.

Creo que hay que valorar lo bueno y lo malo, y esto, no es algo agradable de ver.

Un saludo y buen viernes.


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Oct 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Es cierto Parlakistan, pero hay que admitir que como inversor externo en el proyecto , no me parece una práctica honrada.
> 
> Una cosa es vender la cantidad de IOTA necesaria para cubrir costos, salarios, etc. Y otra es aprovechar un pico para hacerte millonario.
> 
> ...



Sin duda preferiría que holdearan a muerte, pero son iotas suyas, no de la fundación. También hay que ver el lado bueno y el tío ha recomprado abajo y no poco, reconoce que tiene las mismas iotas que al principio.

De todos modos, es la ventaja de estar dentro, esa nunca la tendremos ni tampoco el musculo financiero para manipular precios. 

Saludos


----------



## paketazo (18 Oct 2019)

Este tipo inspira confianza, no tengamos dudas.


----------



## paketazo (18 Oct 2019)

Hombre a mi Dash lleva 3 años dándome casi un 7% al año...no es que me saque de pobre, pero algún capricho gratuito cae de vez en cuando.

Por otra parte, IOTA es algo innovador dentro de la rutina del cryptouniverso...pero claro hay casi 3000 coins y yo no conozco medianamente bien ni 20,

Pero si me tuviera que invertir a cojones IOTA entraría en la ecuación de mi inversión en un % fijo.


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Oct 2019)

Este tweet lo pone la plataforma ligada al gobierno aleman de la industria 4.0.



"El nuevo mercado industrial autónomo y descentralizado para máquinas cumple con los requisitos de @ Plattform_i40, conoce @CryptoMonday @iotatoken Breaking IOTA News: IOTA startet autonomen und dezentralen Industrie-Marktplatz für Maschinen"


----------



## paketazo (20 Oct 2019)

EN lo que a charts se refiere, ahora mismo coincido bastante con Negro...y eso me preocupa...no por coincidir, si no por el panorama para BTC&Cia.




Como aquí manda quién manda, , creo que analizándolo solo a él (BTC) podemos ver que si rompe esa linea azul a la baja, hay un precipicio importante a la baja...1000 o 2000 puntos sin "problema".

Lo que me mosquea es que llevan muchos días mareando la perdiz en esa zona , cuando generalmente BTC hace todo más rápido (más volátil), vigilad esa zona, y lo digo por lo que quieran entrar ahora, pues es quizá mejor esperar a que rompe o por arriba o por abajo que este lateral entre 7800 y 8400.

La tendencia es la que es...y no hablo de la muy muy largo plazo, hablo de las medias de 100 y 25...uso esas pues como cotiza 24h/365, me parece tan representativa como la de 200 y 50 en RV común.

Un saludo


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Oct 2019)

Negro, tiempo atrás alababas IOTA con tus graficos Chachi-Pirulis....¿ y ahora hombre de poca Fé ?....


----------



## paketazo (20 Oct 2019)

Jose24 dijo:


> No sé si habéis leído el gran Gatsby pero......... Solo recordaros que iota puede irse a 0.14 y btc a 3000 y luego subir a 100 y 100000
> Taluec



Parece entonces que la mejor opción es la de siempre...guardar algo de carbón para el invierno.

Quién haya sido listo y vendido cerca de pico en 2017 o 2018 podría venir ahora con sus USD, y hacerse con un botín entre 4 y 10 veces mejor que el que tenía entonces, con todas sus posibilidades intactas y un ROI realizado que daría tranquilidad.

Lo más chungo en cualquier mercado es posicionarse o vender cerca de mínimos o cerca de máximos de largo plazo...con acercarse un 30% por cualquiera de los extremos se puede decir que ha acertado de pleno.


----------



## Patanegra (20 Oct 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Lo más chungo en cualquier mercado es posicionarse o vender cerca de mínimos o cerca de máximos de largo plazo...con acercarse un 30% por cualquiera de los extremos se puede decir que ha acertado de pleno.



de chungo nada, yo he acertado bastante comprando en maximos y vendiendo en minimos.


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Oct 2019)

Patanegra dijo:


> de chungo nada, yo he acertado bastante comprando en maximos y vendiendo en minimos.



Eres un crack, ojalá te forres con shill link, al final te saldrá bien invertir analizando memes y videos, impresionado me hayo con el trabajo que hacen los cabrones.


----------



## paketazo (21 Oct 2019)

Nunca mencioné lo de que sus creadores sean de origen alemán, pero es cierto que a nivel global para que se acepte su paradigma van a tener que remar más que si fueran yankees, hijos del imperio, o japoneses por ejemplo. 

Sea como sea si de verdad hace falta y se normaliza de algún modo, se usará, y si se usa pues habrá que demostrar que funciona sin fallas, pues nadie va a confiar fondos a un sistema si este no va como un reloj suizo.

Mientras BTC juega con ese lateral, el resto miramos a ver por lo que se decide, pero en el caso de IOTA, precisa aumentar su capitalización más pronto que tarde, pues su "castillo" se cimienta en su financiación, y si no se codifica, experimenta y prueba, esto no va a ningún lado...bueno, miento...se irá a 0

Por lo de pronto aquellos mínimos mencionados hace semanas aguantaron y no se testaron, y esto da pie a especular con acumulación muy lenta.

Sigo creyendo en una salida al alza tipo ETH si esta acumulación realmente existe, pero por más que busco indicios, solo encuentro el lateral y los bajos volúmenes.

Iremos viendo, esta semana se presenta interesante a nivel técnico en BTC (por arriba 8400 y por abajo 7800)

Buena semana


----------



## paketazo (21 Oct 2019)

lleva dos días haciéndolo peor que la mayoría del top 20, aun que parezca malo...no lo es tanto.

Cuando un valor lleva la contraria al resto de sus congéneres sin un motivo aparente y con volumen ridículo o muy por debajo de la media es que la están reteniendo.

¿sucede esto aquí?

Parece claro que sí, ya que incluso en la media de 7 días lo está haciendo peor que la mayoría del top 20,pero con volumen decreciente (5ª peor).

Ir contra la tendencia principal aun que sea durante poco tiempo es muy complicado para un componente, y sobre todo si esa tendencia en contra es forzada, ya que presuponemos que se busca venta de traders o algún inversor de corto plazo, ya que los de medio y largo que no hayan vendido ya a estas alturas es por que se la pela.

Creo que vamos a atacar el 0,30$ en breve...igual me equivoque, pero los charts pintan lo contrario, ya que indican bajada a apoyar en mínimos de tres meses que sería lo que los traders esperan.

Negro, es tu momento, haz un all in, de esta te retiras y podrás hacerte mecenas de Clapham y sus grandes secarrales cubanos de tierra roja llenos de cadáveres de chevys de los 50s y 60s


----------



## Azkenchack (21 Oct 2019)

Yo creo que, como no entra gran volumen, la peña anda mariposeando entre coins intentando rascar un 5%, un 10%...con el peligro de que como no sepas surfear...la ola te puede ahogar...
Es mi opinión

Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Oct 2019)

Buenas noticias, IOTA va a ser listada en Binance US, además será de las primeras alts. Significa que cumple con las regulaciones de la SEC.


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Oct 2019)

Venga, una ración de plas plas plas para animar la oscura tarde cryptografica.


----------



## veraburbu (24 Oct 2019)

Hola. 
¿Alguno ha usado www.omoku.io?
Parece sencillo comprar y vender iotas.


----------



## Forcopula (24 Oct 2019)

veraburbu dijo:


> Hola.
> ¿Alguno ha usado www.omoku.io?
> Parece sencillo comprar y vender iotas.



No creo que compre más iotas.. así que no te puedo ayudar.

Respecto al vídeo, desde taptalk no me abre los vídeos de YouTube y lo tenía pendiente, pero no me importa leer un resumen 

Enviado desde mi TA-1052 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Corcho (25 Oct 2019)

IOTA tiene un gran potencial para un movimiento ascendente, afirma un trader - BeInCrypto


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Oct 2019)

Coordicide update — Autopeering: Part 2


----------



## Corcho (25 Oct 2019)

Coordicide update — Autopeering: Part 2


----------



## paketazo (26 Oct 2019)

Imposible predecir prácticamente nada en este mercado para los mortales de a pie.

Ayer casi a 7000$ hoy toca los 10.000$ la dominancia parecía que bajaba a 65% hoy roza el 70%...no nos queda otra o HOLD o mirar desde la barrera.

Por cierto, IOTA no está siendo de las mejores en este pump, respecto al $, si de esta no rompemos los 0,30$ tendremos que ir con armas a buscar al coordinador y matarlo nosotros mismos.

Menudo fin de semana de locos...palomitas.


----------



## Parlakistan (26 Oct 2019)

Todo el mundo creyendo que iban a cerrar el Gap de los 7200 usd... Pues nada, no lo cierran y a reventar shorts. Hacen lo que quieren con el precio.


----------



## easyridergs (26 Oct 2019)

Pronto nos va a entrar la risa tonta.


----------



## paketazo (26 Oct 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Pronto nos va a entrar la risa tonta.



Después de ver como en 24h BTC ha movido 44.000.998.893 $ aun que la mayoría sean USDT y similares, me ha dejado descolocado...el mayor volumen jamás movido por BTC...y hablo solo de BTC, no del resto.

Si por el motivo que fuera en un futuro una parte de este volumen se derivase a una altcoin menor (menos de 1000 millones de capitalización), no me cabe en la cabeza lo que podría pasar.

Ojo, que no tiene por que suceder nunca, pero el potencial está ahí y lo hemos visto ayer y hoy...la capacidad de mover el mercado un 30% en pocas horas es algo "acojonante"...y reitero que no quiero pensar lo que podría suceder en caso de una noticia relevante a nivel mundial sobre una coin "pequeña" sea la que sea, por que quizá nuestro cerebro se bloquearía, y no habría posibilidad de comprar, ya que la vela verde se saldría de la pantalla.

Sea como sea, no me quita el sueño, lo catalogo como una posibilidad y ahí lo dejo, evidentemente de suceder a una de las que llevamos en cartera, la risa sería más que tonta, ya os digo que probablemente lo que sentiríamos sería algo entre pánico y euforia, pero sobre todo confusión.

Buena noche de sábado.


----------



## easyridergs (26 Oct 2019)

El punto crítico se acerca. GitHub está que arde y las piezas del puzzle van encajando ...


----------



## paketazo (27 Oct 2019)

Escuché 2 minutos y veo que lo único que me ha quedado claro es que hay un montón de siglas y palabras que molan mazo pero que no van a servir para entender nada.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Oct 2019)

Negro no te indignes, hombre....paciencia....en 2021 hablamos....si seguimos por aqui....


----------



## easyridergs (27 Oct 2019)

Tiene una pinta de farlopero que tira pa tras.


----------



## paketazo (27 Oct 2019)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Negro no te indignes, hombre....paciencia....en 2021 hablamos....si seguimos por aqui....



Esto va a ser como la llegada del guano o del eterno octubre...es para ¡ya! pero llevamos más de 10 años papando moscas, y haciendo los deberes para otros.

Ya no pongo plazos, si tiene que pasar...que pase, y si no, pues que el fin del mundo nos pille bailando.


----------



## paketazo (27 Oct 2019)

Bueno, ya me ha devuelto las 5 cifras que invertí, ahora a esperar a ver si se porta y regala 6 en la próxima década o tiende a 0.

Evidentemente si hilamos fino quién nos está retornando los $ es BTC y no IOTA, así que demos las gracias a BTC de momento.


----------



## paketazo (27 Oct 2019)

Este es el codiciado modo ETH... solo comparable a las primeras etapas de BTC, pero donde este, todavía no cotizaba en modo masivo (multi exchange)




Por ejemplo, la cotización (capitalización) de IOTA es en torno a 700M, estaríamos en el inicio de la recta (no ha salido muy recta), y el patrón es claro, una zona de suelo durmiente o de acumulación con escaso volumen y volatilidad relativamente baja +-25%

Luego se inicia la tendencia una vez acumulado, que se da en dos tamos, el primero dura 3 meses y multiplica la capitalización X57, corrige un 50% aprox. y hace la segunda que da un 185X en el segundo impulso.

Aquí se puede decir que el monto es relativamente real, pues se drenó con BTC y con USD reales, y no tether de dudosa reputación.

¿se repetirá esto?

Yo apostaría que sí, pero las circunstancias deberán ser extraordinarias, ya no solo en los inversores que apoyen el proyecto, si no en el paradigma total que se cree en torno al proyecto que lo logre.

Veremos un nuevo efecto ETH muy probablemente, eso sí, yo llevo IOTA y me gustaría que fuera la agraciada, pero no v a ser por arte de magia, hay que poner carne en el asador, y que acudan a comerla...yo ya dije que veo acumulación en IOTA desde hace meses, si realmente hace un efecto ETH, no va a parar para dejar a todos pasmados dudando si comprar o no...luego, con la mayoría de las coins en su poder, podrán distribuir agusto durante años arriba mientras sacan más y más buenas noticias y asociaciones etc.

Pero ojo, aquí pensamos en IOTA, pero podría ser Cardano, NEO, o la número 50 del market.

Un saludo y buena semana a todos.


----------



## Corcho (28 Oct 2019)

Iota subiéndo más del 10%


----------



## Corcho (28 Oct 2019)

Por tu mensaje entiendo que Neo y Cardano son las otras 2 favs de Valdeande, cuales son tus otras favs? Por cierto ontology y iexec me estan descolocando...


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Oct 2019)

Un poco de plas plas plas:

Intel menciona a IOTA en una patente:

US20190319868A1 - Link performance prediction technologies - Google Patents

The fog may be established in accordance with specifications released by the OFC, the OCF, among others. In some embodiments, the fog may be a tangle as defined by the IOTA foundation.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Oct 2019)

manteneos firmes....PRIETAS LAS FILAS.....


----------



## paketazo (28 Oct 2019)

Yo si cierra el año por encima de 0,40$ estoy más que satisfecho.

Las cosas pueden precipitarse evidentemente, pero solo si es la elegida, y cuando muchos esperan que algo suceda ya sabéis lo que termina pasando.

Sea como sea, hemos respetado la zona de 0,22$ que para mi es la clave de largo plazo.

Por arriba, si consolidase en un tiempo 0,40$ y no meten la pata los de la fundación, la progresión será más clara.


----------



## T-34 (28 Oct 2019)

explosion? esta noche esta en 0.28 de nuevo...


----------



## T-34 (28 Oct 2019)

y yo tambien hago HOLD, pero vaya, me parece que entre el PLAS PLAS PLAS y algunos comentarios chorras, se pierden los buenos comentarios...


----------



## StalkerTlön (28 Oct 2019)

Más bien 30.000 MIOTAS , 30.000.000.0000 IOTAS... suena bien


----------



## easyridergs (28 Oct 2019)

Para DELL también es la elegida.


----------



## T-34 (28 Oct 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Para DELL también es la elegida.



que buena pinta esta tomando esto, pero aun sigo con la mosca detras de la oreja, y es que al final si el precio de IOTA no sube, igual nos quedamos sin financiacion para la fundacion... Pero bueno ya puestos, igual el BCE ve bien inyectar millones y millones de papeles de colores a la IF


----------



## easyridergs (28 Oct 2019)

ETH no es una de las elegidas porque sí. Aunque no es escalable inventó los smart contracts complejos y tiene su nicho de mercado.

IOTA va a ser la siguiente elegida porque es la única que va a combinar un DAG descentralizado con Zero fees. Esto a día de hoy no lo tiene nadie y solo IOTA parece que está cerca de conseguirlo. Las posibilidades si lo consigue son infinitas.


----------



## easyridergs (28 Oct 2019)

T-34 dijo:


> que buena pinta esta tomando esto, pero aun sigo con la mosca detras de la oreja, y es que al final si el precio de IOTA no sube, igual nos quedamos sin financiacion para la fundacion... Pero bueno ya puestos, igual el BCE ve bien inyectar millones y millones de papeles de colores a la IF



Tranki, hay demasiados intereses detrás como para que los dejen quebrar. Europa depende de IOTA, es la única baza que nos queda contra Asia.


----------



## Higadillas (28 Oct 2019)

Hola buenas,

Disculpad mi ignorancia, pero...las IOTAS esas no las cambian en Coinbase, verdad? Dónde las puedo conseguir si es así? Lo poco que tengo en cryptos lo he pillado allí. Tenía pensado echarles 100 eurillos, lo que me gastaría en lotería de navidad lo meto ahí y a ver si suena la flauta.


----------



## T-34 (28 Oct 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Tranki, hay demasiados intereses detrás como para que los dejen quebrar. Europa depende de IOTA, es la única baza que nos queda contra Asia.



eso dije yo hace tiempo aqui tambien, pero ya has visto lo que han posteado un poco antes, del gobierno chino... XD


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Oct 2019)

Venga, más madera!


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Oct 2019)

La expansión a China es inminente:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Oct 2019)

Tened paciencia...mirad el horoh....1900 $ en 2011 y ahora con la que cae apenas 1500$...


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Oct 2019)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Tened paciencia...mirad el horoh....1900 $ en 2011 y ahora con la que cae apenas 1500$...



El horoh capitaliza un salvajada, no creo que sea comparable.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Oct 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> El horoh capitaliza un salvajada, no creo que sea comparable.



...para diversificar un poco....


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Oct 2019)

Ni ethereum ni btc son escalables. Está por ver si IOTA puede remover el nodo centralizado y hacerla segura. Ethereum tiene problemas con el tamaño de la cadena, BTC tiene la mineria muy centralizada en China, pero a día de hoy sigue siendo la más segura, pero la más lenta.


----------



## mathobarca (29 Oct 2019)

New Linux Foundation Effort to Focus on Data Confidence Fabrics to Scale Digital Transformation Initiatives - The Linux Foundation

ALVARIUM viene del latín COLMENA.. Alguien puede ver algún tipo de continuidad con BEE??


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Oct 2019)

mathobarca dijo:


> New Linux Foundation Effort to Focus on Data Confidence Fabrics to Scale Digital Transformation Initiatives - The Linux Foundation
> 
> ALVARIUM viene del latín COLMENA.. Alguien puede ver algún tipo de continuidad con BEE??



Muy bien visto.


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Oct 2019)

Mejora del hub, ahora es mucho más fácil integrar IOTA en exchanges o proveedores de servicios. 


Hub Update: Easily Integrate IOTA With Your Exchange, Custody Solution, Or Product


----------



## mathobarca (29 Oct 2019)

Tengo una cita de dan simerman aquí:

„Una última nota, recuerde que el consumidor es una parte muy pequeña del pastel. Si bien queremos asegurarnos de que los 'comerciantes' tengan acceso a IOTA, debemos darnos cuenta de que las corporaciones y otras entidades más grandes también pueden desear tener IOTA. Estos van de la mano, y es algo en lo que estamos trabajando en este momento. La mayoría de los proyectos solo se centran en 'cuándo Binance' ... Pero nadie está pensando en este usuario MÁS grande que puede requerir métodos regulados para adquirir el token. Te lo prometo, el 99% de los proyectos no piensan de esta manera, y realmente se mostrará en los próximos 6 a 12 meses.


----------



## paketazo (30 Oct 2019)

Negro... Hasta que no vendas no hay nada que hacer.

Saben tus intenciones, lo que piensas, lo que comes, cuando vas al baño... 

El plan crab 17 está en marcha y tu eres el objetivo. 

Haz un favor al foro y vende ya... Así veremos ese 185X más pronto.


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Oct 2019)

A ver si BTC cierra ya de una vez el gap de 8700 usd y empuja el mercado al alza.


----------



## escalocalor (30 Oct 2019)




----------



## Forcopula (30 Oct 2019)

Joder NF tu mensaje es contradictorio que te cagas.
En qué quedamos, se acumula hasta la Moon y se vende cuando queramos irnos con Clapham al Caribe; o directamente se vende al 1.6 y nos compramos unosh chuchesh?

Enviado desde mi TA-1052 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (31 Oct 2019)




----------



## Bucanero (31 Oct 2019)

Me ha dado fomo y de tanto leeros y de tanta noticia, al final he pillado algo de iotas para quitarme el mono. jeje.


----------



## Bucanero (31 Oct 2019)

El proyecto iota es un proyectazo "*El_anarquistamualdina" y tienes razón. *Poco a poco la verdad es que le voy metiendo algo. Ahora mismo solo estoy invirtiendo un poco a iota y a btc conforme puedo o el fomo me pega fuerte jeje.


----------



## Corcho (31 Oct 2019)

Miotas for the win


----------



## Forcopula (31 Oct 2019)

Compré iotas cuando con una iota de entonces compras más de 15 de las de ahora, llevo años leyendo el hilo, otra cosa es que haya abandonado el modo autista..

Invertí lo que podía permitirme y antes las quemo que malvender, de hecho volví a comprar en mínimos.

En caso de subida venderé para recuperar lo invertido y el resto se quedará para el ancestral canto de guerra: "lambo o muerte"

Enviado desde mi TA-1052 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bucanero (31 Oct 2019)

La verdad es que si que ya compré para lo bueno o lo malo desde que lo nombró la primera Valdeante magico Hace por lo menos 2 años. Creo que que las compre cuando etherium estaba a 16. Si no me falla la memoria. Y desde que apareció este hilo he ido acumulando un poco a poco.


----------



## Nostalgia (31 Oct 2019)

algún día pienso buscarlo para que me acepte como pupilo, sin bromas


----------



## paketazo (1 Nov 2019)

Cuantos IOTAs tiene el Valdeante ese?...tiene que espabilar más...faltan aliens para poner esto to the moon...

Los que tenéis contacto con él decidle que ponga direcciones de IOTA para ingresarle fondos e intentar que Iker Jimenez lo lleve al programa , con suerte lo siguiente será la Griso y Amarosa...y finalmente acabará en Gran Hermano o en la Isla...hay que ir cerrando el circulo


----------



## pldordyuk (1 Nov 2019)

Que cantidad minima considerais decente para tener de IOTA , por si se marcara un ETH??


----------



## Azkenchack (1 Nov 2019)

pldordyuk dijo:


> Que cantidad minima considerais decente para tener de IOTA , por si se marcara un ETH??



Cualquier cantidad que te puedas permiitir y que estés dispuesto a perder.


Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (1 Nov 2019)

pldordyuk dijo:


> Que cantidad minima considerais decente para tener de IOTA , por si se marcara un ETH??



Lo primero, dejar claro que un subidón como el de ETH en IOTA es poco probable, aun que evidentemente, no imposible... pongamos un 5% de probabilidad con lo que tenemos hoy sobre la mesa.

Si eres un mileurista o afortunado dosmileurista en este país, y vas a meter dinero de tu renta o ahorro, te aconsejo no pasar de dos mensualidades, y si lo tienes muy muy claro, 4 mensualidades.

No tienes por que perder todo si las cosas se van torciendo, pero cuenta con ello... en caso de que salga todo de manera excelente en los próximos meses o años, pues un ETH sobre 2000€ o 4000€, daría para un buen apoyo económico.

Ponle un 25X de ir saliendo todo bien...pues tienes entre 50.000€ y 100.000€

Ponle un 50X...100.000€ a 200.000€

Un 185X (algo que planteo pero es casi más fácil acertar la lotería de navidad)...te vas entre 370.000€ y 740.000€

La vida es sueño...y los sueños...

Con los pies en el suelo esto no rompe los 0,30$ ni con alucinógenos fuertes, además recuerda que hay gente que compró a 4$ y esperaban que subiera a 100$

Un saludo y mucha cautela con tus inversiones.


----------



## pldordyuk (1 Nov 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Lo primero, dejar claro que un subidón como el de ETH en IOTA es poco probable, aun que evidentemente, no imposible... pongamos un 5% de probabilidad con lo que tenemos hoy sobre la mesa.
> 
> Si eres un mileurista o afortunado dosmileurista en este país, y vas a meter dinero de tu renta o ahorro, te aconsejo no pasar de dos mensualidades, y si lo tienes muy muy claro, 4 mensualidades.
> 
> ...



Piensas que no rompe los 0,30????

pues yo la veo en un punto muy interesante en grafico semanal


----------



## paketazo (1 Nov 2019)

pldordyuk dijo:


> Piensas que no rompe los 0,30????
> 
> pues yo la veo en un punto muy interesante en grafico semanal



Si no esperase que lo rompiera no seguiría hold. Espero que lo pulverice, pero la acumulación se hace ya tediosa y aburrida...algo que por otra parte y siempre que respete 0,22$ hará que la teórica salida al alza sea más efusiva .


----------



## easyridergs (2 Nov 2019)

Hasta que no lancen el prototipo Goshimmer con todos los módulos funcionando no va a pasar absolutamente nada. Tendremos los típicos meneos de los trileros, pero nada más. Seguro que días antes de que se lance ya veremos algún movimiento al alza provocado por los cuñados de los developers con info privilegiada, y para detectar si esa alza es la buena o no puede que el AT sea bueno, pero de momento hay que aguantar.

También puede pasar que lo que lancen sea una mierda y directamente vayamos a cero, pero como sea algo que funcione como debe hacerlo nos vamos a Marte. Lo que puede hacer el DAG de IOTA sobre ZERO FEES no lo puede hacer ninguna blockchain ni de lejos, y por esto el bombazo si lo logran sería tremendo. Pensad que la cadena de bloques más evolucionada y funcional que existe es ARDOR con sus cadenas hijas. ARDOR justo llega a unos cientos de TPS y tiene comisiones al ser POS, IOTA promete miles sin comisiones y sharding aparte.

Lo paradójico es que la gente se hace pajas mentales pensando en un ETH 2.0 y resulta que eso es lo que es ARDOR a día de hoy. Pensad en la diferencia de lo que propone IOTA con lo que propone ETH y lo que ya es ARDOR, la diferencia es abismal. Si IOTA cumple, el pump que tuvo ETH sería de risa en comparación con el que debería tener IOTA.


----------



## mathobarca (2 Nov 2019)

IOTA: Beyond Blockchain


----------



## mathobarca (2 Nov 2019)




----------



## mathobarca (2 Nov 2019)

Pwc organiza un evento especial sobre iota en luxemburgo


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (2 Nov 2019)

Como de costumbre os dejo actualización de carteras una vez cerrado el temido mes de octubre:

Aquí el informe completo en en excel:
Iota Token Distribution

Aquí gráfico animado de distribución del token:




Se han creado 7.000 nuevas carteras sumando un total de 379.039 carteras totales con saldo positivo.

Aquí gráfico estático de distribución:




y aquí un grafiquito histórico muy sencillito para que cada uno lo interprete como mejor vea:




Saludos!


----------



## easyridergs (2 Nov 2019)

El verdadero ideólogo de IOTA es Sergey Popov, no CFB. El equipo que lideran Sergey Popov, Hans Mog y Eric Hop es bestial. Estos dos últimos son los que tienen que picar el código que plasme la idea principal que da forma al tangle y es que una transacción referencie dos anteriores. CFB ya no tiene el nivel técnico que requiere Shimmer. La idea de Shimmer en su conjunto sobrepasa a cualquier desarrollo cripto vigente. Las mentes como CFB o Vitalik Buterin ya están amortizadas, ahora ya vamos a por el próximo nivel.


----------



## mathobarca (3 Nov 2019)

PWC to Host an IOTA Event in Luxembourg - PWC Could Leverage the Tangle for Data Security and Automation - San Francisco Tribe


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Nov 2019)

Puedes hacer eso o comprar directamente en euros en bitpanda, bitavo o en algunos otros exchanges que tienen par IOTA - Euro.


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Nov 2019)

SAP, del DAX alemán, publicando esto:


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Nov 2019)

Goshimmer, el prototipo escrito en go del Coordicide, está casi terminado. 

*

*


----------



## paketazo (5 Nov 2019)

Si fuera un BMW, Porsche o Mercedes, ya estaría por las nubes...pero para developers e ideólogos de cryptos, hay que tener patente China, o Yanqui USA , ... la época de los germanos y sus conquistas, parecen haber pasado.


----------



## paketazo (6 Nov 2019)

tenemos una situación en el chart diario IOTA/USDT interesante, ya que la media de 100 es plana después de muchos meses con pendiente negativa. Os señalo en el chart interanual las ocasiones que se dió este fenómeno.

Recuerdo que por debajo de 0,40$ no hay nada más que simple trading con pump&dump, pero si ataca esa zona es posible ver una salida efusiva como en los viejos tiempos


.


----------



## Ninoshka (7 Nov 2019)

Pues yo hoy leí una nota en la que los Bancos Centrales ya anuncian el game over de BTC, "especulo" es la entrada abierta a ETH .. IOTA está bien "encubierta"..

Velarde: “Si creciera mucho el uso del bitcoin, se necesitaría más energía que la que produce Suiza”

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (7 Nov 2019)

Este palomo anda siempre igual con mensajes criptográficos.

Presupongo que se refiere a que IOTA es el no va más y no se puede considerar una crypto, si no un protocolo que supera todo eso.

Pero bueno, ya ves tu...a ver que sale


----------



## mathobarca (7 Nov 2019)

Una delicia de articulo independientemente de todo..


----------



## easyridergs (7 Nov 2019)




----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Nov 2019)

10 años ? como el Horoh ?....pero no teniamos que morirt en 2020/21 o asin ?:...un sinvivirt Hoyja....


----------



## paketazo (7 Nov 2019)

Una cosa está clara si los que fundaron IOTA o al menos la idearon empiezan a desfilar, no es algo que realmente me atraería.

Dicho esto, Satoshi ni está, ni se le espera, y ahí tenemos a BTC.

El chaval si deja esto, se va bien servido, el rancho a la mesa no le va a faltar el resto de su vida.


----------



## StalkerTlön (8 Nov 2019)

Yo pido un poco de respeto a CFB puesto que sin EL, IOTA no existiría. No tenemos ni idea de lo que ha pasado o pasa entre bambalinas. Quizás actuar como un Troll es otro papel que representa dentro de este circo, y ahora como esta cabreado tira el precio con ventas masivas y se forran todos los amiguetes. Puestos a especular, quizas sea una estrategia para despistar... que parezca ahora un chuleras que no puede acabar o desarrollar un proyecto, hacer pensar que C F B, es un tio un poco inutil. Sabemos que es una creación posterior, un alter ego del personaje BCNext (Bitcoin next) que migró a Iota cuando se dio cuenta que el POS de Next no iba a escalar como quería... Sathosi también dijo que iba a otros proyectos y la fecha de la última comunicación de Nakamoto es cercana a la creación de identidad de BCNext... bueno, es solo una casualidad. ¿O quizás existe otra posibilidad...? ¿Quien es el creador de BTC? Quizas fuera todo un equipo de programadores como Sergey Nazarov... Hal Finney quizás con otro grupo... ahora entra en la fundación otro bielorruso de Minsk, Vlad Semenov, como CFB.... ¿serán conocidos? Lo cierto, no tenemos ni idea de nada.


----------



## StalkerTlön (8 Nov 2019)

Un poco de perspectiva...

bric (escrito en Burbuja año 2013)

Bitcoin es el "Napster" de las monedas virtuales. Acabarán cargándoselo, no sé si dentro de un mes, un año, 10 años, ... encontrarán la forma de hacerlo.(centralización minería china??)

Pero ya ha abierto el camino, si cae saldrán otras que lo sustituyan (y no me refiero a los clones que van saliendo, será algo "diferente") (Iota??)


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (8 Nov 2019)

Curioso esto:

CFB dimitió en julio:




Casualmente en julio hubo un movimiento muy gordo de carteras de nada menos que 101 Ti. Alguien rompió por aquel entonces la hucha de una supercartera que no parece ser la oficial de la IF para fragmentarla en carteras más pequeñas del siguiente nivel. Lo podéis ver reflejado en el GIF animado de carteras. Fijáos en julio:




y ahora nos dice CFB esto:




Igual nos ha dicho la verdad y todo... 

Sería un alivio que los hans del martillo (porque son más de uno) se vayan diluyendo poco a poco y dejen volar libre al token de una vez


----------



## paketazo (8 Nov 2019)

Me-llamo-PEPE dijo:


> Curioso esto:
> 
> CFB dimitió en julio:
> 
> ...



Alega conflicto de intereses... Pero que tontería es está?

Acaso Ana Botín vende sus acciones en el SAN o Amancio larga las suyas de ITX?

Si yo trabajo en un proyecto y tengo una parte de ese proyecto adquirido de manera limpia y legal, ¿por que habría de largarlo?

Y hablando de conflicto de intereses, que decir de ¿información privilegiada?... mientras él tenía sus IOTA currando desde dentro , sabía cosas que nosotros no sabemos, lo que le otorgaba ventaja a la hora de liquidar sus posiciones.

A día de hoy si no tienen IOTA en su poder, no tiene alicientes extra para llevarla a un nivel más elevado.

Por lo que a mi respecta visto así, es una pésima noticia, y si este cantamañanas que habla de manera poco clara y entre líneas se larga del proyecto tras haberse forrado, sin dar una explicación clara como su anterior colega que vendió en máximos, pues mejor fuera que dentro.

Para mi por mucha etiqueta de genio que le quieran colgar, no ha sido claro con los que confiaban en él, y si tenía pensado vender, pudo avisar antes de hacerlo, y no estar largando IOTAs desde que dimitió o incluso ya antes.

Un saludo y buen viernes.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (8 Nov 2019)

Hay que quitarse el sombrero ante CfB. Es el mejor en lo suyo, esto es, en estafar a novatos avariciosos. Y ni siquiera es la primera vez que lo consigue, puesto que algunos os advertimos que ya lo hizo previamente en NXT.

Primero creas una moneda PoS con ingeniosas modificaciones para simular novedad, la describes con unas cualidades "mágicas" que no puedes justificar, ni con el paper, ni con la operativa diaria, empiezan a acudir a ti los novatos avariciosos como moscas a la mierda, los empapelas en tokens que no valen ni para limpiarse el culo, te aprovechas de que los desarrolladores honestos están demasiado ocupados en desarrollar Bitcoin de manera que sólo pueden leerse tu mierdipaper para rebatirlo con cuentagotas, y cuando comienza a destaparse el pastel, te largas con viento fresco.

Ya os dije que es el mejor que he visto en acción.


----------



## paketazo (8 Nov 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Hay que quitarse el sombrero ante CfB. Es el mejor en lo suyo, esto es, en estafar a novatos avariciosos. Y ni siquiera es la primera vez que lo consigue, puesto que algunos os advertimos que ya lo hizo previamente en NXT.
> 
> Primero creas una moneda PoS con ingeniosas modificaciones para simular novedad, la describes con unas cualidades "mágicas" que no puedes justificar, ni con el paper, ni con la operativa diaria, empiezan a acudir a ti los novatos avariciosos como moscas a la mierda, los empapelas en tokens que no valen ni para limpiarse el culo, te aprovechas de que los desarrolladores honestos están demasiado ocupados en desarrollar Bitcoin de manera que sólo pueden leerse tu mierdipaper para rebatirlo con cuentagotas, y cuando comienza a destaparse el pastel, te largas con viento fresco.
> 
> Ya os dije que es el mejor que he visto en acción.



Entre el Sergey Ivancheglo y el Dominik lo que me queda claro es que han realizado un perfecto "take the money and run"

Yo formo parte del nuevo paradigma de la humanidad, y no dejo que mangonee nadie mi idea original, y si viene gente mejor que yo y más preparada, pues me quedo para aprender de ellos, no abandono el barco y menos vendiendo todo lo que me vincula a él.

Siempre he sido prudente con IOTA, y con casi todas las coins, pues para mi la presunción de enriquecimiento de sus developers prima por encima del servicio a la humanidad...quizá Satoshi tenga perdón, pues él no tenia idea de si su creación valdría o no algo en el futuro y partía de 0 en lo que a hacerse rico con BTC implicaba.

Para mi esta es otra red flag en IOTA, y el eterno aplazamiento de que las noticias son para ya...y con esto llevan meses, pues más de lo mismo.

Veremos en que se queda todo esto, pero ya pueden ir poniendo carne en el asador si pretenden realmente que apoye el proyecto gente solvente y sobre todo multinacionales que se juegan mucho más que unos pocos tokens.

Un saludo y siempre está bien el contrapunto de mojón para devolvernos a la realidad por mucho que nos parezca "imposible" que IOTA sea un mojón...de momento BTC sigue siendo win, así que toca aguantar chaparrón e ir desvelando argumentos positivos al respecto de IOTA y su revolución.

Buen viernes


----------



## vpsn (8 Nov 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Entre el Sergey Ivancheglo y el Dominik lo que me queda claro es que han realizado un perfecto "take the money and run"
> 
> Yo formo parte del nuevo paradigma de la humanidad, y no dejo que mangonee nadie mi idea original, y si viene gente mejor que yo y más preparada, pues me quedo para aprender de ellos, no abandono el barco y menos vendiendo todo lo que me vincula a él.
> 
> ...



No creo que pretendan que la gente solvente apoye el proyecto, vamos, con lo cobarde que es el dinero crees que alguien compraria acciones de facebook el dia despues que zuckenberg y todo su equipo vendiera las suyas? Esto es una estafa y supongo que sera denunciable.


----------



## pldordyuk (8 Nov 2019)

exit scam?


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Nov 2019)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Un poco de perspectiva...
> 
> bric (escrito en Burbuja año 2013)
> 
> ...



Sobre CFB me parece un genio, pero es un bocas y un vago. Yo creo que le ha molestado que el comité académico haya preferido las ideas de Hans Moog antes que las suyas. Es cierto que IOTA fue una idea de el y de otros, pero hay gente como Popov que fueron los arquitectos del proyecto, la idea básica de un DAG es suya.


----------



## Patrimonialista (8 Nov 2019)

¿estamos ante un salvese quien pueda? Me resulta extraño que aunque abandone el proyecto venda sus iotas,si le ve futuro ¿Por que no mantenerlas?

Todo esto huele a chamusquina


----------



## Azkenchack (8 Nov 2019)

Patrimonialista dijo:


> ¿estamos ante un salvese quien pueda? Me resulta extraño que aunque abandone el proyecto venda sus iotas,si le ve futuro ¿Por que no mantenerlas?
> 
> Todo esto huele a chamusquina



Quizás necesite pasta para crear su propia cryto, quizás por venganza, quizás porque quiere al vender quiere luego comprar mas barato, quizás porque la vida es corta y quiere pasta para putas y drogas...
Sea lo que sea, será aprovechado por los detractores de Iota para crear FUD...
Yo, lo tengo claro...estoy en Iota con todas las consecuencias.
Todo este mundo es un casino, doble o nada en la casiila de Iota y la ruleta sigue girando...

Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Nov 2019)

Patrimonialista dijo:


> ¿estamos ante un salvese quien pueda? Me resulta extraño que aunque abandone el proyecto venda sus iotas,si le ve futuro ¿Por que no mantenerlas?
> 
> Todo esto huele a chamusquina



Da igual al precio que las venda, a 0.27 le va a sacar beneficio.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (8 Nov 2019)

Volveréis a caer. No aprendéis ni a hostias


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (8 Nov 2019)

Los genios tambien pueden equivocarse... Vitalik dio a entender que vendió sus ETH en octubre de 2018 y unos meses después estaban 100$ más caros. 





Vendió supuestamente sobre 200 y en un tiempo estuvo a 320 y pico

Yo personalmente no veo que jaguar instale scam en sus coches, ni que bosch compre scam así por las buenas ni que se la cuelen a Fujitsu, VW, ONU (UNOPS), DNB, MOBI, ICT, Taipei, DXC, Schindler Group, Kontakt_io, InnoEnergy, Grandcentrix, Biilabs, Lattice80, Sopra Steria... etc...

Acordaros lo larguito que se hizo el desarrollo de trinity y mirad a ver si encontráis en criptoworld una wallet tan trabajada y tan segura auditada a conciencia. Para ser scam se lo curraron mucho, ¿no?

Dadle un ojo también al timeline de la evolución en la codificación del proyecto, los teams que trabajan, como se cohesionan, etc.. ...para ser scam su evolución y crecimiento quasi hipnótico resulta cuanto menos llamativo, ¿no?.



Puede que iota sea simplemente el reflejo de un proyecto que nació bajo una concepción inicial que ha superado con creces todas las expectativas, incluso para sus fundadores, y cuyo desarrollo se esté readaptando sobre la marcha para integrar nuevas ideas y conceptos que perfeccionen aún más sus fundamentos originales. Si consiguen alcanzar todos sus hitos va a haber un antes y después cuanto menos curioso. Creo que merecen una oportunidad a pesar de algunas dudosas políticas de comunicación o extrañas actuaciones de ex-integrantes extravagantes.


----------



## easyridergs (8 Nov 2019)

Identities and Sybil protection in IOTA

De momento sigue el avance tecnológico. Aquí tenemos las explicación de cómo funcionará el mecanismo de seguridad contra ataques Sybil.

Personalmente recomiendo que el que no entienda lo que IOTA está construyendo y además quiera beneficios rápidos que venda.

CFB es un payaso mediocre y no creó IOTA, así de claro. Desde que se fue y no mete sus zarpas en el desarrollo se ha aumentando el rendimiento de la red una barbaridad. En poco tiempo vamos a tener nodos que funcionarán con una RPI y serán más rápidos que los que tenemos con IRI. 

CFB puede decir lo que quiera, pero los que seguimos el desarrollo de lo que ahora tiene entre manos no podemos decir más que da risa y es un charlatán. De hecho es tan inútil que de momento para su plataforma de juegos va a usar Hyperledger Fabric hasta que los nodos BEE de IOTA estén acabados.

Extrapolando el planteamiento anterior a ciertos personajes de este foro, tengo que decir que es una lástima que la gente siga creyendo a ciertas personas que representan la antigua guardia del mundo especulativo cripto, y no se dedique a investigar por su cuenta el desarrollo de los proyectos que les interese, hablando directamente con los desarrolladores y si es preciso sacarles las vergüenzas públicamente. Esto último que digo es algo que todo el mundo debería hacer, es una oportunidad única que a día de hoy nos brinda el criptomundo y que quizás en un futuro no muy lejano, si la adopción se hace real y masiva, no vuelva a suceder.
No hace falta que os creáis nada de terceros, hablad directamente con los creadores y sacad vuestras conclusiones.

Repito, el que no entienda que no compre, que siga a los gurús de la vieja guardia, en unos años veremos quien tiene razón. Ah, y no os olvidéis de la geopolítica y el mercado energético, van a jugar un papel crucial en el resultado final.


----------



## easyridergs (8 Nov 2019)

Donde no se va a usar el token es en tecnologías tipo BTC o ETH. El coste de transacción y la falta de escalabilidad, todo ello de forma intrínseca, lo inhabilitan. Las soluciones de segunda capa no son descentralizadas y no aportan nada nuevo a la economía.

Las cotizaciones reales de los proyectos blockchain POW o POS están estancadas y no es por casualidad. No pueden ofrecer lo que demanda la sociedad. Salvo manipulaciones esporádicas van a seguir así hasta que aparezca una alternativa real. A día de hoy solo parece que IOTA lo pueda conseguir, pero de momento es una simple promesa que ni de lejos se ha hecho realidad.


----------



## pldordyuk (8 Nov 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Identities and Sybil protection in IOTA
> 
> De momento sigue el avance tecnológico. Aquí tenemos las explicación de cómo funcionará el mecanismo de seguridad contra ataques Sybil.
> 
> ...



lo del mercado energético me parece crucial, en cuanto chapen las granjas mineras chinas se va al carajo el tinglado BTC


----------



## Patrimonialista (8 Nov 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Da igual al precio que las venda, a 0.27 le va a sacar beneficio.



El problema no es que vendiendo a 0,27 le saques beneficio,voy a obviar que durante el tiempo qie tuvo sus iotas el peoyecto era la leche e iba to the moom, y ahora no confia ni siquiera que rompa el dolar?, Porque si gana a 0,27 a 1$ su ganancia seria casi obscena.

Una de las reglas de invertir por fundamentales,es que tanto la direccion y la propiedad de la empresa posean acciones de dicha empresa,muy mala malisima señal que no tengan, es casi la regla de oro.

Y con todos los respetos y el cariño que le tengo a Negrofuturo,es la unica manera de invertir,el analisis tecnico es pura fantasia,si tirar lineas en un grafico funcionase todos seriamos ricos, podria valer solo como muletilla o apoyo al verdadero analisis,pero ni un solo inversor entre los 100 mejores de la historia usaba el AT,o bola de cristal.

Soy fiel defensor de iota,y en el criptomundo estoy all in con ella,pero los fundamentales empiezan a caer


----------



## mr nobody (8 Nov 2019)

Yo creo que lo que decia Warren Buffet sobre solo invertir en lo que entiendes es cierto. BTC y los tokens ERC20/smart contracts lo entiendo y lo veo y por eso meto pasta ahi. Pero IOTA no lo acabo de entender, solo se que se supone que es la economia del Internet Of Things entre las maquinas pero el royo ese del tangle no lo acabo de pillar... si el IOT esta muy precario aun imaginate implementar una economia entre maquinas totalmente autonoma. Llamame cortito si quieres pero de momento no entiendo esa tecnologia ni la veo...


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (8 Nov 2019)

Patrimonialista dijo:


> Soy fiel defensor de iota,y en el criptomundo estoy all in con ella,pero los fundamentales empiezan a caer



El problema es que la IF todavía no ha demostrado el potencial de esos fundamentales, salvo en lo teórico. Hay mucha gente esperando el desenlace para bueno o malo ...unos esperan pacientemente con ilusión y otros con terror en la mirada...


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (8 Nov 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Volveréis a caer. No aprendéis ni a hostias



Confiesa que tienes unos cuantos iotas guardados por si acaso. ...tanta visita a este hilo te delata.


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Nov 2019)

Patrimonialista dijo:


> El problema no es que vendiendo a 0,27 le saques beneficio,voy a obviar que durante el tiempo qie tuvo sus iotas el peoyecto era la leche e iba to the moom, y ahora no confia ni siquiera que rompa el dolar?, Porque si gana a 0,27 a 1$ su ganancia seria casi obscena.
> 
> Una de las reglas de invertir por fundamentales,es que tanto la direccion y la propiedad de la empresa posean acciones de dicha empresa,muy mala malisima señal que no tengan, es casi la regla de oro.
> 
> ...



CFB no es la IF, ni mucho menos, allí trabajan más de 100 personas.


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (8 Nov 2019)

Pijus_McNificus dijo:


> Yo creo que lo que decia Warren Buffet sobre solo invertir en lo que entiendes es cierto. BTC y los tokens ERC20/smart contracts lo entiendo y lo veo y por eso meto pasta ahi. Pero IOTA no lo acabo de entender, solo se que se supone que es la economia del Internet Of Things entre las maquinas pero el royo ese del tangle no lo acabo de pillar... si el IOT esta muy precario aun imaginate implementar una economia entre maquinas totalmente autonoma. Llamame cortito si quieres pero de momento no entiendo esa tecnologia ni la veo...



De esa misma forma que expresas pensaban muchos visionarios allá en 2009-2010. No tenían ni zorra de qué era eso de bitcoin y mucho menos de qué era blockchain pero tuvieron visión de futuro. Lo vieron, arriesgaron y el resto de la historia ya la conocéis. No significa que iota vaya a conseguirlo porque le queda mucho por demostrar, pero en mi opinión andan por el buen (y tortuoso) camino.


----------



## paketazo (8 Nov 2019)

Todo lo que comentáis es muy interesante, pero yo me baso en evidencias simples, ya que a la hora de retorcer las cosas puedes llegar incluso a hablar con dios y su madre.

Si en próximas fechas se esperase la liberación de algo revolucionario, se supone que los de dentro lo sabrían...tanto Dominik como el CFB de los cojones...y si han soltado todo el laste ¡joder todo!...no han soltado el 25% ni el 10% , incluso aceptaría el 50% por eso de más vale pájaro en mano...pero lo han soltado todo cuando se supone que estamos a semanas de algo espectacular.

Yo ahora mismo lo veo claro, si IOTA subiera un 100% por liberar noticias los próximos días me sorprendería mucho...y ojalá lo haga, pero las cartas no me tienen pinta ni de pareja simple.


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (8 Nov 2019)

Cuando hicieron el anuncio del coordicide se untaron de lo lindo a nuestra costa. Una operación de marketing redonda donde más de uno de la IF soltó lastre como si no hubiera mañana. No puedo olvidarme del vikingo con casi 40 millones en su cuenta corriente y a saber el resto del team. De todas formas no podemos valorar si aquello fue legítimo o no aunque claramente lo hicieron con una posición ventajosa porque ellos estaban dentro y ya tenían posiciones previas tomadas. Es una de las cosas que no me hizo ni puñetera gracia, y menos el desvarío de cfb desde que se las piró en julio de la fundación, pero aun así creo firmemente que existe una acumulación silenciosa y una distribución ordenada, aunque todavía con poquísimo volumen pues apenas se crean 7k carteras mensuales. ...Yo también llevo iota en la cartera y sigo confiando en que pueda haber sorpresa. ...nos falta el tema del uso del token que es un tema aparte que puede generar mucho debate. Es una de las cosas que todavía no tengo 100% clara aunque empiezo a ver algo de luz en el asunto por los últimos enfoques de la IF respecto al tema del maná, aquello de los iotas de colores, y alguna que otra cosa que obliga forzosamente a holdear el token para obtener recompensa, como una especie de staking, o posibilidad de emisión de colored iotas que sin token bloqueado de no se podría hacer.


----------



## pldordyuk (8 Nov 2019)

leyendo los comentarios parece que es el fin de IOTA, por lo que se me viene a la cabeza el dicho de:

"con sangre en las calles, compra propiedades"


...voy a ello , porque parece que queda poco para que explote


----------



## easyridergs (8 Nov 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Todo lo que comentáis es muy interesante, pero yo me baso en evidencias simples, ya que a la hora de retorcer las cosas puedes llegar incluso a hablar con dios y su madre.
> 
> Si en próximas fechas se esperase la liberación de algo revolucionario, se supone que los de dentro lo sabrían...tanto Dominik como el CFB de los cojones...y si han soltado todo el laste ¡joder todo!...no han soltado el 25% ni el 10% , incluso aceptaría el 50% por eso de más vale pájaro en mano...pero lo han soltado todo cuando se supone que estamos a semanas de algo espectacular.
> 
> Yo ahora mismo lo veo claro, si IOTA subiera un 100% por liberar noticias los próximos días me sorprendería mucho...y ojalá lo haga, pero las cartas no me tienen pinta ni de pareja simple.



No es correcto, Dominik va cargado. CFB con David mediante su participación en JINN tienen IOTAs valoradas en millones de dólares, explicado directamente por David.

Paciencia, habrá novedades.


----------



## Azkenchack (8 Nov 2019)

A mi, lo que me parece estúpido es que, el que haya metido 1000 € a 2,5 € venda ahora para sacarse 100 € por miedo a perderlo todo.
Es más, le aconsejaría que metiese otros 100€...
Por otro lado, pienso que, "alguien o algunos" muy interesados y cercanos a Iota no les interesa para nada que el precio de Iota se dispare. No al menos hasta que haya algo funcional y útil. Y os aseguro que cuando haya algo funcional y útil, esos interesados irán bien cargaditos de Iotas compradas a precio de saldo.
El mundo de la especulación jode los buenos proyectos, a las empresas honradas... y deja por el camino muchos muertos.
Los beneficios de Bosh, Fujitsu, Wolkswagen...no se basa en la especulacion de cryptos. Para ellos, Iota no es un fin sino un medio. Ellos, no invierten en Iota (fin) sino en proyectos que pueden utilizar Iota (medio). Nosotros, podemos comportarnos como especuladores (beneficios a corto plazo) o inversionistas (beneficios a largo plazo). Y la IF y sus partners especialmemte no quiere que sus Iotas acaben en mano de especuladores.
Es solo una opinion

Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (8 Nov 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> No es correcto, Dominik va cargado. CFB con David mediante su participación en JINN tienen IOTAs valoradas en millones de dólares, explicado directamente por David.
> 
> Paciencia, habrá novedades.



Eres el alma mater del foro, posiblemente el que más información técnica maneje al respecto. Te leo desde hace tiempo y evidentemente, puedes estar errado, pero sueles argumentar y aportar buenos datos en este foro de IOTA, algo que creo agradecemos todos.

Dicho esto, si estas aquí invertido, y creo que muy fuertemente invertido, es por que crees en el proyecto más allá de las niñerías de developers mimados y espero hagas una valoración imparcial ya que seguro te juegas mucho en este proyecto.

Mi caso es diferente, juego con dinero "gratuito"...no es poco, pero es "gratuito" a pesar de que me jode perderlo, puedo permitírmelo, y no perdería mucho el sueño por ello.

Objetivamente, no puedo decirle a nadie que meta aquí dinero dado el riesgo recompensa que hay, como digo siempre, como mucho dos sueldos, si es dinero de las rentas del trabajo.

Creo que como dices aquí puede haber algo más que no sabemos, y de manera positiva, pero también resuena el eco de "mojón" recordándonos que no es oro todo lo que reluce.

Me mantengo expectante y os deseo suerte y sobre todo cabeza.


----------



## Forcopula (8 Nov 2019)

Hans soltado todo!!!! Tenía que decirlo.. 

Enviado desde mi TA-1052 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (8 Nov 2019)

No. Sólo CFB que se sepa... Malinterpreté las palabras de Dominik refiriéndose a CFB y pensé que habían vendido él también.

Duerme tranquilo @Negrofuturo... Hoy no moriremos.

Buen fin de semana


----------



## easyridergs (9 Nov 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Eres el alma mater del foro, posiblemente el que más información técnica maneje al respecto. Te leo desde hace tiempo y evidentemente, puedes estar errado, pero sueles argumentar y aportar buenos datos en este foro de IOTA, algo que creo agradecemos todos.
> 
> Dicho esto, si estas aquí invertido, y creo que muy fuertemente invertido, es por que crees en el proyecto más allá de las niñerías de developers mimados y espero hagas una valoración imparcial ya que seguro te juegas mucho en este proyecto.
> 
> ...



No se si estoy equivocado o no, el tiempo lo dirá. Me encanta el concepto de base del proyecto, por eso lo defiendo, pero no animo a nadie a que meta un solo euro. Yo lo que tengo invertido lo puedo perder y no pasa nada, todo seguiría igual.

IOTA no es BTC, ese es el mayor error de Mojon que no quiere entender. Tampoco quiere entender que tienen un cancer con la centralización china, solo le interesa que la gente meta su dinero en BTC pero no le interesa evaluar su estado técnico.

CFB es el trilero número 1. Por lo visto lo que dice es cierto, que ha vendido sus IOTAs, pero CFB es socio con Sostebo en JINN y esta sociedad tiene millones de dólares en IOTA, así que otra vez está jugando con la gente. Este tío es un oportunista, se aprovechó del trabajo de Popov para mal programar el Tangle actual, desde que se ha ido el desarrollo ha mejorado una barbaridad y están por venir cosas muy importantes. Así, solo podemos estar de enhorabuena con su marcha.


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Nov 2019)

No parece muy afectado por la crisis de los 40...



El cabrón es el mejor troll que conozco...


----------



## Están haciendo que pase (9 Nov 2019)

¿Es posible/rentable el minado casero de IOTA?


----------



## pldordyuk (9 Nov 2019)

¡Al del lazo: pelotazo! dijo:


> ¿Es posible/rentable el minado casero de IOTA?



es imposible hamijo


----------



## mathobarca (9 Nov 2019)

Playing field Cryptocurrencies
Buen artículo! 
Arroja luz sobre los pobres volúmenes de negociación que está desempeñando MIOTA (también XRP o ADA). Si al final esta larga travesía por el desierto está siendo un tedioso y desesperante proceso de acumulación o simple y llano desinterés, solo el mismo acontecer de los sucesos lo podrá confirmar. A mí lo explicado en el articulo me cuadra e incluso me gusta.


----------



## paketazo (9 Nov 2019)

mathobarca dijo:


> Playing field Cryptocurrencies
> Buen artículo!
> Arroja luz sobre los pobres volúmenes de negociación que está desempeñando MIOTA (también XRP o ADA). Si al final esta larga travesía por el desierto está siendo un tedioso y desesperante proceso de acumulación o simple y llano desinterés, solo el mismo acontecer de los sucesos lo podrá confirmar. A mí lo explicado en el articulo me cuadra e incluso me gusta.



Generalmente para saber si hay acumulación suelo fijarme en las direcciones "gordas" y ver que estas no pierdan coins, o que las incrementen, lo que sucede es que con IOTA no me entero un pimiento, sacando las gráficas que trae el forero @Me-llamo-PEPE , y dónde se pueden ver a groso modo los porcentajes de carteras con una cantidad determinada de IOTA, no es fácil intuir si se acumula o distribuye.

Todo lo que se dice en ese artículo está bien, ya lo había leído hace tiempo, y ahora lo he releído y pienso que todo lo que plantea es aceptable, pero no hay ciencia tras sus supuestos, ya que es solo intuición respaldada por ideas difusas.

IOTA tiene un volumen realmente escaso, tampoco es que se negocie en muchos exchanges, y es evidente que para hacer trading no es una moneda eficaz por la distancia para casar sus pares.

Yo que lo he hecho en ocasiones (trading fuerte), ya os digo que para mover 100.000$ o más, BTC es el rey del trading, te barren 100.000$ en unos segundos cuando se produce el cruce, sin embargo meter en binance por ejemplo 100.000$ para IOTA, y ahí te queda la orden, automáticamente salen los bots a defender posiciones y se aleja el cruce de oferta y demanda y te quedas mirando horas para cerrar el movimiento, que generalmente no cierras, si no lo haces de manera escalonada.

Es probable que se esté acumulando IOTA por el simple motivo de la expectativa...hay coins con menores expectativas, que liberan una nueva cartera, un nuevo código mejorado, un acontecimiento puntual (asociaciones, inversores....) que puede mover el mercado un % determinado.

Pero IOTA es un todo o nada, o mueve el mercado para hacer un cambio radical, o se va al guano definitivamente, y por ese motivo es una apuesta arriesgada pero que vale la pena holdear si se tienen expectativas.

¿decidme una coin con expectativas tan "elevadas" como IOTA?

Holdeamos LTC, o ETC, o XRP? ... que expectativas pueden ofrecer algunas coins...¡qué sí! que pueden dar buenas noticias, pero no cambiarán el paradigma BTC.

Por eso yo considero que sí se acumula IOTA lo que hace que en el mercado haya poco float en los exchanges, lo que baja su volumen, y no lo hace atractivo para especuladores fuertes.

Veremos, pero por ahora sigue más aburrida que la charla de Pedro Sánchez en el debate electoral.


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (10 Nov 2019)

mathobarca dijo:


> Playing field Cryptocurrencies
> Buen artículo!
> Arroja luz sobre los pobres volúmenes de negociación que está desempeñando MIOTA (también XRP o ADA). Si al final esta larga travesía por el desierto está siendo un tedioso y desesperante proceso de acumulación o simple y llano desinterés, solo el mismo acontecer de los sucesos lo podrá confirmar. A mí lo explicado en el articulo me cuadra e incluso me gusta.



Gracias, no conocía el artículo, y aunque tenga ya más de un año desde que lo publicaron coincide mucho con lo que pienso acerca de la situación del token y el motivo de su escaso volumen actual. Coincido igualmente con el análisis del compañero @paketazo . A título personal intento seguir los movimientos de carteras para tener otra variable más de análisis, y dado que no existen históricos del movimiento de carteras (que yo sepa) decidí montármelo por mi cuenta para ir sacando conclusiones.

Aquí os dejo algo más ampliado el gráfico de distribución donde parece reflejarse un leve, pero constante, crecimiento mensual en prácticamente la mayoría de rangos de carteras, salvo en la última del todo que sólo son dos carteras desde julio, pero que con anterioridad, desde que las sigo en mayo eran 3. Curiosamente cuando se piró cfb de la IF en julio esas 3 carteras tochas se quedaron en las dos actuales y esos 101Ti pasaron al siguiente rango (de ahí el crecimiento del segundo rango que coincide en julio con la bajada del rango más grande). Ya es casualidad....

Mi pálpito personal es que ese movimiento fue fruto de la salida de cfb, rompieron alguna hucha no oficial del team y él se llevó su parte del botín para venderlo según confirma en sus tweets. Personalmente creo que las dos carteras más tochas que quedan ahora podrían ser de los exchanges más grandes: bitfinex y binance, y si es así podría ser buena señal que vaya decreciendo los totales de este rango para irse moviendo a siguientes. Pueda ser quizás una señal de que la gente vaya guardando tokens, de hecho las gráficas parecen irlo reflejando en cierta medida, con todas las reservas. No se si opináis igual.




Otra señal de acumulación está en el hecho de que las carteras con saldo positivo no paran de crecer. Si alguien vaciara su cartera y la dejara a cero se restaría del cómputo total:




Cualquier aporte es bienvenido.

Saludos!


----------



## BurbujoJibiri (11 Nov 2019)

iota manda


----------



## paketazo (11 Nov 2019)

Hace un par de semanas pintaba estupendo el chart...ahora no hay por dónde cogerlo, ni en 12h ni en diario, ni semanal ni nada de nada.

La foto que esta dejando es tan mala que nadie que no tenga información privilegiada meterá un centavo en IOTA ahora mismo.

Dicho esto, la única excusa para meter aquí pasta ahora mismo es pensar que quieren forzar a todo dios a abandonar el barco y quedar ellos (info privilegiada)

La otra excusa es que todavía no ha perdido el 0,22$.

Pero cada vez, quedan menos motivos para "técnicamente hablando" seguir aquí...otra cosa son las cábalas y castillos que nos queramos montar en el aire.

veremos si la vela roja de hoy se maquilla algo....que parece que sí.


----------



## Patanegra (11 Nov 2019)

tienes un precio de salida o te quedas hasta el fin en Iota?


----------



## Indrid Cold (12 Nov 2019)

Digamos que quiero pillar una cantidad ridícula de IOTA, pongamos unos 100€. Donde me recomendais hacerlo ?? que pueda hacerlo con euros, sin usar btc o eth, 100% seguro. Por aquello de si en 15 años me hago muchimillonario, tras leer las diferentes ideas aqui expuestas sobre el tema. Gracias


----------



## Azkenchack (12 Nov 2019)

Denali dijo:


> Digamos que quiero pillar una cantidad ridícula de IOTA, pongamos unos 100€. Donde me recomendais hacerlo ?? que pueda hacerlo con euros, sin usar btc o eth, 100% seguro. Por aquello de si en 15 años me hago muchimillonario, tras leer las diferentes ideas aqui expuestas sobre el tema. Gracias



Bitvavo.

Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Nov 2019)

Lo dudo, acaban de listarla en Binance US. 
Al chino debe de gustarle bastante porque no ha pedido nunca un duro, cosa que a otros si.


----------



## Corcho (12 Nov 2019)

Yo sigo sin entender por qué iota no está en 75 cents al menos...y otras como iexec si...


----------



## paketazo (12 Nov 2019)

Corcho dijo:


> Yo sigo sin entender por qué iota no está en 75 cents al menos...y otras como iexec si...



Si te pasas por los reddit dónde se discute al respecto, podrás quizá entender el motivo por el cual IOTA no está al precio de BTC.

Para empezar la red no es tan segura como la de BTC o incluso otras altcoins...¿meterías ahí 10 millones de dólares si tienes la mínima sospecha de que podrías perder los fondos?

Luego está el eterno dilema del uso de los tokens:

BTC es para lo que es...y sirve para eso, que luego podamos inventar mil historias sobre la cadena BTC vale, pero de momento reserva de valor y pagos, y para ello el token es imprescindible.

IOTA no garantiza que una vez tejida su red, el token se vuelva imprescindible...sí será necesario para determinados usos, pero no imprescindible. Se presupone que el uso de la red debería dar valor al token, pero no es una garantía.

No olvidemos que matar al coordinador y que se haga de modo efectivo (no sobre el papel o sobre una red de prueba pequeña), va a ser muy complicado, hay expertos que dicen que será imposible hacerlo y garantizar la seguridad de la red.

Esto es solo superficial, luego tenemos dilemas internos, como lo de CFB y tonterías que podrían ser menores o banderas rojas.


Yo a día de hoy y con la información que tengo, si tuviera que invertir en crypto 10 millones, IOTA quizá ni se llevaría 250K... algo metería sin duda, pero como dije un día, si va a ser un paradigma total, que más da esperar un poco y comprar a 1$ con información. Ahora podremos comprar más por menos evidentemente, pero si no salen las cosas como se espera, el proyecto morirá por falta de fondos en dos o tres años.

Cuando escucho que en 10 años IOTA lo petará, yo solo pienso que si IOTA en 2 años no pone carne de la buena a asar, no logrará salir del atolladero.

Y principalmente por eso cotiza a 0,26$...

Lo de los 5$ de hace unos años fue solo burbujeo total y absoluto de todo el universo crypto, y rentabilidades pasadas no garantizan rentabilidades futuras.

Hay gente que aun sueña con terras a 100€ o telefónicas a 50€... vivamos con los pies en el suelo y entendamos que aquí se puede ganar mucho, pero se puede perder todo de un modo agónico.

Veremos si poco a poco levantamos cabeza.


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Nov 2019)

Dos tweets para animar un poco la cosa, que os veo decaidos:





Es muy probable que Ralph Lauren esté usando IOTA como método para verificar la autenticidad de sus productos.


----------



## easyridergs (12 Nov 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Si te pasas por los reddit dónde se discute al respecto, podrás quizá entender el motivo por el cual IOTA no está al precio de BTC.
> 
> Para empezar la red no es tan segura como la de BTC o incluso otras altcoins...¿meterías ahí 10 millones de dólares si tienes la mínima sospecha de que podrías perder los fondos?
> 
> ...



La red de IOTA es igual de segura o insegura que BTC, ni más ni menos.

Los problemas de la red BTC no son supuestos, son reales. Ya lo he dicho muchas veces, si fueran sólo supuestos BTC ya valdría un millón de dólares. Como son reales BTC está estancado, a parte de los típicos movimientos especulativos.

El token BTC es más discutible que el de IOTA, primero ni es ni será escalable, segundo los costes son bestiales. Es que no es usable.

BTC vale lo que vale porque es el primero en nacer. IOTA está inmersa en un proceso de Brainstorming muy intenso, ya veremos en que acaba, quizás en nada, pero desde luego que BTC morirá ya que ese brainstorming murió cuando Satoshi cerró el whitepaper. 

No creo que muchos apostaran en 2009 porque BTC llegará a cotizar a 20k $, pero allí llegó, y la gente confía en que vuelva a pasar. Sin embargo el BTC del 2020 es IOTA, tiene la frescura del BTC 2009 y su misma osadía. Por eso si tienes 10 millones para invertir y metes el 90% en BTC es como si los inviertes en Yahoo mientras delante de tus narices está naciendo Google.


----------



## Patanegra (12 Nov 2019)

Denali dijo:


> Digamos que quiero pillar una cantidad ridícula de IOTA, pongamos unos 100€. Donde me recomendais hacerlo ?? que pueda hacerlo con euros, sin usar btc o eth, 100% seguro. Por aquello de si en 15 años me hago muchimillonario, tras leer las diferentes ideas aqui expuestas sobre el tema. Gracias



Bitpanda


----------



## StalkerTlön (12 Nov 2019)

Sobre Ralph Lauren e IOTA:

Never Before Seen at Scale: Ralph Lauren to Digitize Its Entire Product Line | Avery Dennison | RFID


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Nov 2019)

Parece que se pueden comprar iotas directamente desde la billetera Trinity. A la espera de más detalles, pero esto era algo que si se habia hablado hace tiempo.


----------



## paketazo (13 Nov 2019)

Negro...esto pinta mal en cualquier chart que lo mires, pero si algún día se gira y no va a 0, pues que quieres que te diga, por aquí podría estar el suelo, pero como lo vea perder 0,22 claramente, el siguiente paso es cotizar en las cotas de 0,15-0,20 con el consiguiente deterioro presupuestario que aceleraría los acontecimientos sobre todo cara una financiación futura del proyecto.

Por otra parte van saliendo proyectos que buscan equipararse a IOTA con características diferentes, lo que provoca "aun que sean mediocres" una distracción mediática y social que hace pensar en opciones con mayor potencial de revalorización ...se está poniendo de moda Fantom, que no sigo, pero parece que puede hacer 300.000tx/s y se dirige hacia ciudades inteligentes... y otros que suenan menos pero que buscan su nicho en este mercado.

Pase lo que pase, hay que sacar la cabeza del tiesto, y entender que este ecosistema en muy amplio y puede pasar de todo, desde que este protocolo sea adoptado y usado otorgándole potencial ilimitado, hasta que se copie, o aparezca algo mejor.

Como dices ... las gráficas nos van diciendo cosas, y esta gráfica de momento no nos dice nada bueno.


----------



## digipl (13 Nov 2019)

No os hagais muchas pajas que Ralph Lauren no va a usar Iota en su sistema de trazabilidad. Aunque evrythng, que es el que desarrolla la solución, ha trabajado con Iota y permite conectar con su red dentro de su Blockchain Integration Hub, va a usar como integrador la red de OriginTrail que usa Ethereum como verificador final.

Totalmente lógico. Ninguna empresa va a arriesgar un proyecto serio en una red centralizada y con un rendimiento tan mediocre.

Y aunque tengáis toda la fé del mundo, tomároslo con mucha paciencia. Un cambio radical como el coerdicidio, que no solo modifica la red P2P subyacente sino que pretende añadir sistemas de reputación y consensos totalmente nuevos, necesitará no meses sino años de desarrollo y pruebas antes de poder enfrentarse a un mundo descentralizado real. Eso, claro está, si es que alguna vez funciona correctamente cosa que, viendo las enormes lagunas que todavía presentan sus diseños, personalmente dudo.


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Nov 2019)

digipl dijo:


> No os hagais muchas pajas que Ralph Lauren no va a usar Iota en su sistema de trazabilidad. Aunque evrythng, que es el que desarrolla la solución, ha trabajado con Iota y permite conectar con su red dentro de su Blockchain Integration Hub, va a usar como integrador la red de OriginTrail que usa Ethereum como verificador final.
> 
> Totalmente lógico. Ninguna empresa va a arriesgar un proyecto serio en una red centralizada y con un rendimiento tan mediocre.
> 
> Y aunque tengáis toda la fé del mundo, tomároslo con mucha paciencia. Un cambio radical como el coerdicidio, que no solo modifica la red P2P subyacente sino que pretende añadir sistemas de reputación y consensos totalmente nuevos, necesitará no meses sino años de desarrollo y pruebas antes de poder enfrentarse a un mundo descentralizado real. Eso, claro está, si es que alguna vez funciona correctamente cosa que, viendo las enormes lagunas que todavía presentan sus diseños, personalmente dudo.



Ya había una empresa de ropa de lujo usando el tangle en su estado actual para ese propósito. Hay una entrevista donde explicaban claramente porque preferían IOTA sobre una blockchain y los costes eran la razón fundamental. Por supuesto que cualquiera puede usar ethereum, pero los gastos que genera son enormes.


----------



## digipl (13 Nov 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Ya había una empresa de ropa de lujo usando el tangle en su estado actual para ese propósito.



Si. Y era un desarrollo del propio evrythng que ahora prefiere usar OriginTrail en sus soluciones.

Sobre el supuesto mayor gasto, ethereum solo se usa como verificador final, acumulando en un Hash y una transacción miles de datos mientras el grueso de la información se guarda en la red ODN.


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Nov 2019)

digipl dijo:


> Si. Y era un desarrollo del propio evrythng que ahora prefiere usar OriginTrail en sus soluciones.
> 
> Sobre el supuesto mayor gasto, ethereum solo se usa como verificador final, acumulando en un Hash y una transacción miles de datos mientras el grueso de la información se guarda en la red ODN.



Fuente.


----------



## digipl (13 Nov 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Fuente.



Avery Dennison and EVRYTHNG Partner with 1017 ALYX 9SM Allowing Consumers to ‘Track to the Rack’


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Nov 2019)

digipl dijo:


> Avery Dennison and EVRYTHNG Partner with 1017 ALYX 9SM Allowing Consumers to ‘Track to the Rack’



Pero tío, ¿tu te has leído la fuente que has puesto? 

Con este anuncio, hemos agregado las capacidades del socio de EVRYTHNG Blockchain Integration Hub, IOTA , para proporcionar a los consumidores total transparencia y procedencia de los artículos de ropa 1017 ALYX 9SM que compran y usan.


Leete el artículo anda...


----------



## paketazo (13 Nov 2019)

digipl dijo:


> Avery Dennison and EVRYTHNG Partner with 1017 ALYX 9SM Allowing Consumers to ‘Track to the Rack’



buen artículo gracias por aportarlo.


----------



## digipl (13 Nov 2019)

Vamos a explicarlo como para niños de cinco años.

EVRYTHNG, en unión con la multinacional Avery Dennison, se dedica a crear soluciones de trazabilidad y verificación para diferentes firmas y su módulo descentralizado, llamado Blockchain Integration Hub permite trabajar con tres soluciones diferentes, Chainpoint, OriginTrail e Iota

Hace unos meses llegó a un acuerdo con la firma de ropa de lujo Alyx en una solución de verificación que usaba la red IOTA.

Pero posteriormente, por las razones que sean, EVRYTHNG ha abandonado el uso de Iota para centrarse en OriginTrail y su red ODN que es la que están usando en sus actuales soluciones (incluyendo Ralph Lauren que es de lo que estábamos hablando) .


> “We had the chance to experiment with OriginTrail’s unique incentivised replication system offering a scalable mechanism for sharing supply chain data in a resilient, scalable and cost effective way. After this initial PoC on OriginTrail’s test network, we look forward to larger deployments of supply chain data sharing on the main OriginTrail Decentralized Network (ODN)” said Dominique Guinard, Founder & CTO of EVRYTHNG.



¿Y? Palmeros sin el menor sentido crítico, y nulo conocimiento de la computación descentralizada y los enormes problemas a los que Iota se enfrenta, es lo que realmente abundan en este hilo. Y recordar lo obvio, que una solución tan compleja como Iota tiene altísimas posibilidades de eternizarse o fracasar (como le pasa a muchísimos proyectos de este mundillo), es lo menos que se podría esperar de sus principales valedores especialmente cuando hay gente que puede verse tentada a arriesgar su dinero duramente ganado.


----------



## barborico (13 Nov 2019)

digipl dijo:


> Pero posteriormente, por las razones que sean



Se habrán dado cuenta de que el coordinador no se va a poder quitar.

Y de que la IF decide el software que ejecuta el coordinador.

Y de que los nodos auto-prunean los datos guardados, de tal manera que no vale para almacenarlos, ya que ningún nodo va a tener los cientos de miles de teraBYTES disponibles para guardar todo el registro. 

Pero no pasa nada, ¿verdad, ioteros? Monto mis 50 nodos, guardo solo mis datos, y cuando se jodan mis nodos atpc mis datos.

Un registro de datos cojonudo, donde va a parar.

Como moneda y reserva de valor... ni voy a comentarlo.


----------



## CoNDe (13 Nov 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Parece que se pueden comprar iotas directamente desde la billetera Trinity. A la espera de más detalles, pero esto era algo que si se habia hablado hace tiempo.



Aún no es posible, pero pronto incluirán esa función.


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Nov 2019)

digipl dijo:


> Vamos a explicarlo como para niños de cinco años.
> 
> EVRYTHNG, en unión con la multinacional Avery Dennison, se dedica a crear soluciones de trazabilidad y verificación para diferentes firmas y su módulo descentralizado, llamado Blockchain Integration Hub permite trabajar con tres soluciones diferentes, Chainpoint, OriginTrail e Iota
> 
> ...




Saltar a navegación
saltar al contenido
PRWeb

CASA
CENTRO DE NOTICIAS
BLOG
INICIAR SESIÓNCREAR UNA CUENTA GRATUITA


Miércoles 13 de noviembre de 2019
*Avery Dennison y EVRYTHNG se asocian con 1017 ALYX 9SM, lo que permite a los consumidores 'rastrear hasta el estante'*
*Compartir artículo*
*La innovadora solución blockchain establece un nuevo punto de referencia de sostenibilidad para la industria de la moda. Las marcas ahora pueden crear prendas que nacen digitales y conectarse con sus clientes directamente a través de un código QR en la etiqueta, al tiempo que proporcionan total transparencia y procedencia para las prendas que compran y usan.*

COPENHAGUE, DINAMARCA (PRWEB) 15 DE MAYO DE 2019
Avery Dennison (NYSE: AVY) y EVRYTHNG anunciaron hoy el lanzamiento de una nueva e innovadora solución blockchain para la industria de la moda, en asociación con 1017 ALYX 9SM, la marca de moda de Matthew Williams. Esta solución de tecnología de contabilidad distribuida (DLT) de prueba de concepto es una extensión de la plataforma Janela ™ de Avery Dennison, impulsada por EVRYTHNG, que permite a las marcas crear prendas que nacen digitales y conectarse directamente con sus clientes a través de un código QR en la etiqueta. Con este anuncio, hemos agregado las capacidades del socio de EVRYTHNG Blockchain Integration Hub, IOTA , para proporcionar a los consumidores total transparencia y procedencia de los artículos de ropa 1017 ALYX 9SM que compran y usan.
La transparencia de la marca es más importante que nunca para los consumidores, que expresan preocupaciones crecientes sobre la moda sostenible y de origen ético, junto con la procedencia de la ropa. Esta capacidad de 'seguimiento al estante' es una respuesta a esas preocupaciones y permite a los consumidores y a las marcas ver el viaje de un artículo desde la creación hasta la venta, comprender exactamente de dónde proviene el producto y demostrar su procedencia.
Al escanear una etiqueta con su teléfono inteligente, los consumidores pueden ver el "viaje" de la prenda y rastrearla desde la creación hasta el estante y el punto de venta. También pueden confirmar la autenticidad del producto, junto con sus credenciales de sostenibilidad. Las marcas tendrán una visibilidad completa del recorrido de sus productos a lo largo de la cadena de suministro, dándoles acceso a datos y estadísticas, a través del libro mayor distribuido de IOTA, a través de diferentes canales de ventas y preferencias de los consumidores en tiempo real.
Esta asociación con 1017 ALYX 9SM es una de las primeras pruebas de concepto públicas de la solución. Avery Dennison se reunió con el equipo ALYX en la Cumbre de la Moda de Copenhague del año pasado durante un evento de citas rápidas de innovación organizado por los organizadores de la cumbre. Desde entonces, Avery Dennison ha emprendido una serie de pilotos internos para preparar la solución en el mercado y la presentará en la cumbre de este año como la culminación de una emocionante colaboración de un año de duración.
Matthew Williams es un diseñador innovador que se compromete a impulsar nuevas ideas, y actualmente es un colaborador de Nike que también trabajó con Virgil Abloh y Kanye West. Williams construyó 1017 ALYX 9SM sobre el concepto de materiales de alta calidad mezclados con cultura subversiva, y las prendas se producen en Italia.
"La tecnología Blockchain y el libro mayor distribuido es el futuro para una protección efectiva de la marca", dijo Williams. “Al proporcionar información del producto, la trazabilidad de la cadena de suministro y un diálogo transparente con el consumidor, la autenticidad de la marca está asegurada a nivel mundial. La colaboración con Avery Dennison para explorar el potencial de este software ha informado nuestro enfoque de comunicación ".
"Revelar esta asociación con ALYX es un gran momento para nosotros", dice Debbie Shakespeare, directora sénior de sostenibilidad y cumplimiento, Avery Dennison. “Nuestra solución innovadora combina nuestra plataforma Janela con una nueva capa de blockchain, proporcionando a los consumidores y las marcas datos fundamentales intransigentes. Las marcas y los consumidores pueden saber que la información que se les muestra sobre el proceso de creación de la prenda es 100% precisa y se puede confiar implícitamente en ella. Este es un momento decisivo para mejorar la transparencia y la confianza de la marca ".
"Nuestra colaboración con Avery Dennison e IOTA aporta un nivel completamente nuevo de trazabilidad de la cadena de suministro a la industria de la confección", dijo Dominique Guinard, cofundador y director de tecnología de EVRYTHNG. "Los consumidores de hoy exigen que las marcas demuestren transparencia, autenticidad y sostenibilidad en la cadena de suministro. Estamos entusiasmados de asociarnos con Avery Dennison y ayudar a 1017 ALYX 9SM a entregar esto a los clientes a través de una nueva solución basada en tecnología de contabilidad distribuida, impulsada por IOTA. Los clientes ahora lo harán. poder acceder a la procedencia de un artículo de ropa a través del escaneo de un teléfono inteligente de una etiqueta de código QR ".
Avery Dennison y 1017 ALYX 9SM estarán en Copenhagen Fashion Summit el 15 y 16 de mayo de 2019, exhibiendo artículos de la colección ALYX que están equipados con la solución blockchain. Los visitantes podrán experimentar de primera mano cómo funciona la solución y el tipo de información que presenta a las marcas y los consumidores.
Acerca de EVRYTHNG
EVRYTHNG es la plataforma SaaS de Internet de las cosas líder en el mercado para productos de consumo y gestiona miles de millones de identidades digitales únicas en la nube. Las marcas y sus proveedores de servicios trabajan con EVRYTHNG para aplicar la inteligencia de la ciencia de datos artículo por artículo, impulsar nuevas aplicaciones digitales, ganar visibilidad en las cadenas de suministro e interactuar con sus clientes. EVRYTHNG lideró la creación de los nuevos estándares de la industria GS1 que han actualizado los códigos de barras del mundo y las etiquetas de productos para conectar cada producto a la Web. Obtenga más información en: https://evrythng.com y @EVRYTHNG.
Acerca de la Fundación
IOTA IOTA es una fundación sin fines de lucro incorporada y registrada en Alemania. La misión de la Fundación IOTA es apoyar el desarrollo y la estandarización de las nuevas tecnologías de contabilidad distribuida (DLT), incluido el IOTA Tangle. El IOTA Tangle es un tipo innovador de DLT diseñado específicamente para el entorno de Internet de las cosas (IoT). Es un protocolo de código abierto que facilita las nuevas interacciones máquina a máquina (M2M), incluida la transferencia segura de datos, micropagos en tiempo real sin costo y la recopilación y difusión de datos basados en sensores y otros. Obtenga más información en http://www.iota.org y @iotatoken.
Acerca de Avery Dennison
Avery Dennison Corporation (NYSE: AVY) es una compañía global de ciencia y fabricación de materiales especializada en el diseño y fabricación de una amplia variedad de materiales funcionales y de etiquetado. Los productos de la compañía, que se utilizan en casi todas las industrias importantes, incluyen materiales sensibles a la presión para etiquetas y aplicaciones gráficas; cintas y otras soluciones de unión para aplicaciones industriales, médicas y minoristas; Etiquetas, etiquetas y adornos para prendas de vestir; y soluciones de identificación por radiofrecuencia (RFID) que atienden a minoristas de indumentaria y otros mercados. Con sede en Glendale, California, la compañía emplea a aproximadamente 30,000 empleados en más de 50 países. Las ventas reportadas en 2018 fueron de $ 7.2 mil millones. Obtenga más información en http://www.averydennison.com .






Avery Dennison y EVRYTHNG lanzan una nueva e innovadora solución de blockchain para la industria de la moda, en asociación con 1017 ALYX 9SM, la marca de moda de vanguardia de Matthew Williams.


> "La tecnología Blockchain y el libro mayor distribuido es el futuro para una protección efectiva de la marca", dijo Matthew Williams, 1017 ALYX 9SM. "Al proporcionar información del producto, la trazabilidad de la cadena de suministro y el diálogo transparente con el consumidor, la autenticidad de la marca está asegurada a nivel mundial".



Compartir artículo en redes sociales o correo electrónico:
Ver artículo a través de:
IMPRIMIR  PDF
*Autor de contacto*
SUSAN BALDWIN
EVRYTHNG
+1 (509) 939-1137
Correo electrónico>
VISITA LA PÁGINA WEB
*Medios de comunicación*
1017 ALYX SM Screen Shot -- What consumers see when verifying provenance of individual apparel items. Consumers simply scan the QR code sewn into the garment's label with a smartphone.1017 ALYX SM Screen Shot -- Brands, supply chain partners and consumers can track apparel items through the supply chain from the sourcing of raw materials to retail.

News Center
PRWeb
*Questions about a news article you've read?
Reach out to the author:* contact and available social following information is listed in the top-right of all news releases.
*Questions about your PRWeb account* or interested in learning more about our news services?
*Call PRWeb:*1-866-640-6397









CREATE A FREE ACCOUNT
© Copyright 1997-2015, Vocus PRW Holdings, LLC. Vocus, PRWeb y Publicity Wire son marcas comerciales o marcas comerciales registradas de Vocus, Inc. o Vocus PRW Holdings, LLC.







ALYX usa IOTA a través de Everything, eres un mentiroso de libro, como siempre mientes y manipulas, está es la traducción del enlace que has puesto, tienes credibilidad 0.
Lo de ALYX con ethereum es una invención tuya, de lo de Ralph Lauren estoy esperando una fuente.


----------



## calvocelapelo (13 Nov 2019)

Ya está disponible la compra vía Trinity?


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Nov 2019)

Agregado margin trading en Binance para IOTA. 

Binance Adds Margin Trading for IOTA


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Nov 2019)

calvocelapelo dijo:


> Ya está disponible la compra vía Trinity?



Aún no, pero lo va a estar muy pronto.


----------



## CoNDe (14 Nov 2019)

digipl dijo:


> Vamos a explicarlo como para niños de cinco años.
> 
> EVRYTHNG, en unión con la multinacional Avery Dennison, se dedica a crear soluciones de trazabilidad y verificación para diferentes firmas y su módulo descentralizado, llamado Blockchain Integration Hub permite trabajar con tres soluciones diferentes, Chainpoint, OriginTrail e Iota
> 
> ...



Eso es cierto, es un proyecto difícil de llevar a cabo, pero has visto la preparación de la gente que esta atrayendo Iota? Yo me corro solo con leer los curriculums. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Nov 2019)

Especulación:

Coca Cola parece que va a usar una "blockchain" de la empresa alemana SAP.

Coca-Cola brings blockchain to its multibillion-dollar network - Decrypt

Y SAP en su blog publica cosas como esta:

Send IoT Data to the IOTA Tangle with SAP HANA XSA and Analytics Cloud | SAP Blogs


----------



## StalkerTlön (15 Nov 2019)

Entrevista a Popov sobre el Coordicidio, muy interesante:

IOTA and the Coordicide by The White Paper Center • A podcast on Anchor


----------



## paketazo (15 Nov 2019)

Alguien que lo haya escuchado podría resumir si hay alguna novedad o previsiones.

Gracias


----------



## StalkerTlön (15 Nov 2019)

Básicamente en el audio explica Popov en que consiste Iota, el COO y donde están ahora, pero al escucharlo de su propia voz se aprecian detalles, aparte que su ingles no es muy fluido, parece un tio bastante sensato y humilde, con los pies en el suelo. Para el que quiera profundizar, donde está la información mas fresca es en el discord de IOTA, mucho movimiento, ayer mismo Popov y Hans Moog debatiendo sobre distintas futuras opciones mas allá de las que están desarrollando. Desde luego es una gran comunidad, muy activa y transparente.


----------



## paketazo (15 Nov 2019)

Negro no tienes puta idea...BTC siempre sube. A recalcular la ruta.

IOTA va a 0 no vale la pena sufrir, si sucede lo contrario...que se vaya a infinito, será cuando debamos preocuparnos.


----------



## easyridergs (15 Nov 2019)

BTC está muriendo, IOTA está naciendo.


----------



## easyridergs (16 Nov 2019)

Han sido un par de días intensos hablando y apretando a los desarrolladores. Si no hay problemas adicionales vamos a tener la alphanet en pocas semanas. Empezarán todos los nodos a cero de MANA y lo ganarán a medida que procesen transacciones, veremos a ver que pasa. Además hay otro posible plan que se está implementando en paralelo y se va a probar si rinde mejor que el primero, ya existe en POC pero hay que implementar todos los módulos en un solo nodo. Estamos en un momento crucial.


GLORIA o MUERTE !!!!!!


----------



## paketazo (16 Nov 2019)

¿Que privilegios tendrán los nodos con más MANA respecto a los que tengan menos?

@easyridergs gracias por irnos dando primicias.


----------



## easyridergs (16 Nov 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> ¿Que privilegios tendrán los nodos con más MANA respecto a los que tengan menos?
> 
> @easyridergs gracias por irnos dando primicias.



Peso en el esquema de votación. Sin MANA un nodo no vota en caso de conflicto con una transacción.


----------



## paketazo (16 Nov 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Peso en el esquema de votación. Sin MANA un nodo no vota en caso de conflicto con una transacción.



Presupongo entonces que por ejemplo un nodo con mayor MANA certifica de algún modo las transacciones como haría un minero al resolver el bloque en BTC, pero en plan de decisiones trascendentes sobre el protocolo.

Pero en el caso de tener mayor peso, como repercute eso en el poseedor del nodo con mayor MANA?...me refiero al incentivo. Tu que tienes nodos montados en IOTA, supongo que entenderás a lo que me refiero.


----------



## easyridergs (16 Nov 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Presupongo entonces que por ejemplo un nodo con mayor MANA certifica de algún modo las transacciones como haría un minero al resolver el bloque en BTC, pero en plan de decisiones trascendentes sobre el protocolo.
> 
> Pero en el caso de tener mayor peso, como repercute eso en el poseedor del nodo con mayor MANA?...me refiero al incentivo. Tu que tienes nodos montados en IOTA, supongo que entenderás a lo que me refiero.



No tengo todos los detalles. En principio por votar no hay recompensa. Solo se gana por transmitir las transacciones al tangle, si no hay conflicto no hay voto. Vamos a esperar que esté en marcha la alphanet, solo te digo que tienen 7 propuestas de algoritmos de generación y destrucción de MANA, el asunto es complejo.


----------



## easyridergs (17 Nov 2019)

Puede, pero no es posible asegurar nada. La tarea es complicada y se están valorando cambios razonables para mejorar más la velocidad de las transacciones. Hay que tener paciencia, desde luego perdidos no están pero hay que darles tiempo.


----------



## paketazo (17 Nov 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Puede, pero no es posible asegurar nada. La tarea es complicada y se están valorando cambios razonables para mejorar más la velocidad de las transacciones. Hay que tener paciencia, desde luego perdidos no están pero hay que darles tiempo.



El mundo de los negocios y el de los informáticos es incompatible, por eso suelen llevarse relativamente mal (los developers y los empresarios)

Un buen developer nunca tiene prisa...currará horas, días, meses o años para lograr la perfección. No les vale sacar algo que está cojo para salir del paso. Tengo conocidos que son programadores y se pasan horas pegados a la pantalla para resolver algo que a cualquiera de nosotros nos parecería una pijada, pero para ellos es fundamental.

Mientras, un empresario exprimirá tiempo y recursos para maximizar beneficios, si puede vender una silla con 3 patas a 3$, pues no esperará a que el carpintero la termine la semana siguiente para venderla a 6$, pues se ahorrará mano de obra y tiempo que podrá emplear en hacer otra silla de 3 patas.

Un programador casi nunca dará fechas, y no lo hace por que puede que el software lo acabe en una semana o en diez años, o nunca, pues lo va probando sobre la marcha.

No es como escribir un libro, que lo vas finiquitando más o menos cuando quieres, y haces encajar las piezas a la fuerza si es necesario.

Yo creo que en IOTA no se va a liberar ningún protocolo a medias, o se hace bien, o se mantiene en la nevera, pues saben que no hay peor cosa que liberar un software con bugs peligrosos para el protocolo...y cuando ese protocolo es literalmente dinero, pues el programador se juega su prestigio y mucho más.

Imaginad que IOTA saca el coordicidio y al poco tiempo se ve que es una cagada total...esos informáticos probablemente queden marcados de por vida, sobre todo a los niveles que se mueven. No estamos hablando de programadores de códigos de barras, si no creadores de un nuevo universo a un nivel muy alto.

Personalmente dudo mucho que veamos algo este 2019 relacionado con el coordicidio (producto acabado), sobre todo cuando como dice @easyridergs hay tantos algoritmos que encajar para lograr un solo objetivo.

Buenas noches.


----------



## pldordyuk (19 Nov 2019)

pues viendo el gráfico no tiene buena pinta, me inclino más a que baja a los 0,23 o 0,20 de ahi to the hell


----------



## Bucanero (19 Nov 2019)

Pues me ha salido cara jaja. Haber que sentencia el cosmos.


----------



## Integer (20 Nov 2019)

Me tienes desconcertado @Negrofuturo 

A estas alturas todavía no se si amas u odias IOTA. Das una de cal y otra de arena.

Probablemente lo más sensato.


----------



## Azkenchack (20 Nov 2019)

Lo dije en su día...para enterder Iota hay que ser del Atlético de Madrid....

Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sr.Mojón (20 Nov 2019)

Qué huevazos tienes hablando de que "no ves más certidumbre en Bitcoin que en IOTA" cuando, precísamente, lo que ofrece la cadena de bloques de Bitcoin es el poder calcular de forma transparente e infalsificable la certidumbre de que una transacción no va a ser un doble gasto.


----------



## Integer (20 Nov 2019)

Grande CFB. Sólo se rinde cuentas a sí mismo :_D


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Nov 2019)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Lo dije en su día...para enterder Iota hay que ser del Atlético de Madrid....
> 
> Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk



Entonces lo llevamos claro... xD


----------



## easyridergs (20 Nov 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Qué huevazos tienes hablando de que "no ves más certidumbre en Bitcoin que en IOTA" cuando, precísamente, lo que ofrece la cadena de bloques de Bitcoin es el poder calcular de forma transparente e infalsificable la certidumbre de que una transacción no va a ser un doble gasto.



Claro, esa certidumbre te la de la empresa Bitmain, es decir el gobierno Chino. Por eso ni dios lo quiere ya, sino fuera por la manipulación con tether BTC valdría CERO, que es a lo que tiende.


----------



## Forcopula (20 Nov 2019)

La noche es más oscura antes del amanecer.

Enviado desde mi TA-1052 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## p_pin (20 Nov 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Claro, esa certidumbre te la de la empresa Bitmain, es decir el gobierno Chino. Por eso ni dios lo quiere ya, sino fuera por la manipulación con tether BTC valdría CERO, que es a lo que tiende.



Vaya cojonazos.... prueba a mirar el volumen de iota idiota y descuéntale el de tether... descubrirás que mueve menos volumen en fiat que el bar Paco de mi barrio

IOTA (MIOTA) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## easyridergs (20 Nov 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Vaya cojonazos.... prueba a mirar el volumen de iota idiota y descuéntale el de tether... descubrirás que mueve menos volumen en fiat que el bar Paco de mi barrio
> 
> IOTA (MIOTA) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap



Precisamente eso pasa porque los holders de IOTA a penas la sueltan. A BTC lo que le ocurre es que todo el volumen es Tether fake creado por los mismos mineros chinos para atrapar a tontos como tu que creen que tiene volumen real.


----------



## p_pin (20 Nov 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Precisamente eso pasa porque los holders de IOTA a penas la sueltan. A BTC lo que le ocurre es que todo el volumen es Tether fake creado por los mismos mineros chinos para atrapar a tontos como tu que creen que tiene volumen real.



Ésto lo que parece es una puta secta

BTC tiene decenas de exchange que mueven fiat, eso lo sabe cualquiera que no esté abducido


----------



## easyridergs (20 Nov 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Ésto lo que parece es una puta secta



Hombre por fin reconoces la secta de Bitcoin, es que no tiene sentido que defendáis algo tan centralizado e ineficiente.


----------



## p_pin (20 Nov 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Hombre por fin reconoces la secta de Bitcoin, es que no tiene sentido que defendáis algo tan centralizado e ineficiente.



Tranqui que no te jodo el tinglao que tienes montado por aquí... mucho te deben de cuántas pérdidas llevan


----------



## easyridergs (20 Nov 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Tranqui que no te jodo el tinglao que tienes montado por aquí... mucho te deben de cuántas pérdidas llevan



Claro, los que habéis comprado BTC a 20k y 10k estáis en ganancias solo por pensar que valdrá 100k.


----------



## p_pin (20 Nov 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Claro, los que habéis comprado BTC a 20k y 10k estáis en ganancias solo por pensar que valdrá 100k.



Caradura en estado puro, es lo que te queda

Los que compraron BTC a 20.000¿ Mira el gráfico tonto, mira el gráfico, y explica a los que te hicieron caso por que han perdido un 80% respecto a BTC.

Todos esos mantras que has repetido hasta la nausea para que compraran IOTA.... ha tenido estos resultados:








Y ahora repite, estafador, : BTC se va cero, BTC está centralizado, BTC está obsoleto.... años echando mierda, años engañando


----------



## easyridergs (20 Nov 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Caradura en estado puro, es lo que te queda
> 
> Los que compraron BTC a 20.000¿ Mira el gráfico tonto, mira el gráfico y explica a los que te hicieron caso por que han perdido un 80% respecto a BTC.
> 
> ...



Estafador es el que como tú promueve BTC que está centralizado por un estado totalitario, que recomienda comprar BTC cuando todo el mundo sabe que va a cero y que no sirve más que para robar el dinero de occidente y ponerlo en manos de China.

A mi me da igual que la gente compre IOTA o no, yo solo informo sobre un proyecto que pretende descentralizar la economía y tu animas a comprar algo que entrega el dinero invertido a China, así que eres una ladrón.


----------



## p_pin (20 Nov 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Estafador es el que como tú promueve BTC que está centralizado por un estado totalitario, que recomienda comprar BTC cuando todo el mundo sabe que va a cero y que no sirve más que para robar el dinero de occidente y ponerlo en manos de China.
> 
> A mi me da igual que la gente compre IOTA o no, yo solo informo sobre un proyecto que pretende descentralizar la economía y tu animas a comprar algo que entrega el dinero invertido a China, así que eres una ladrón.



Ahí está, tu mantra, repetido una vez más
Y lo hace respondiendo a un mensaje en el que se ve un gráfico demoledor, muestra de pérdidas de miles de euros de decenas de foreros que se han creido esas afirmaciones que, visto el gráfico, son puras patrañas


----------



## easyridergs (20 Nov 2019)

A Xi Jinping, presidente totalitario de China le das todo tu dinero para que lo convierta en yuanes.


----------



## easyridergs (20 Nov 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Ahí está, tu mantra, repetido una vez más
> Y lo hace respondiendo a un mensaje en el que se ve un gráfico demoledor, muestra de pérdidas de miles de euros de decenas de foreros que se han creido esas afirmaciones que, visto el gráfico, son puras patrañas



No es mantra, es realidad como 2+2=4

Yo explico realidades, que pueden estar erradas o no, pero realidades. Tu engañas a la gente para robarles el dinero.


----------



## p_pin (20 Nov 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> No es mantra, es realidad como 2+2=4
> 
> Yo explico realidades, que pueden estar erradas o no, pero realidades. Tu engañas a la gente para robarles el dinero.



Como líder de la secta, mientes como un perro

Realidad no es lo que tu dices que es realidad, realidad es ésto:








Tús predicciones han empobrecido a mucha gente, actúa en conciencia


----------



## easyridergs (20 Nov 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Como líder de la secta, mientes como un perro
> 
> Realidad no es lo que tu dices que es realidad, realidad es ésto:
> 
> ...



Ahora saca el de BTC bajando de 20k a 3k. Además de ladrón eres un penoso embaucador.


----------



## p_pin (20 Nov 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Ahora saca el de BTC bajando de 20k a 3k. Además de ladrón eres un penoso embaucador.



Tonto, ese gráfico es de BTC vs iota, es decir que aun comprando a 20.000, IOTA ha caido un 90% respecto a BTC (desde Diciembre de 2018)


----------



## easyridergs (20 Nov 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Tonto, ese gráfico es de BTC vs iota, es decir que aun comprando a 20.000, IOTA ha caido un 90% respecto a BTC (desde Diciembre de 2018)



No te preocupes, la gráfica se invertirá con BTC a cero. Pero como solo sabes valorar en corto, pues ayudarás a que todo el mundo que animas a comprar BTC lo pierdan todo. Y lo más triste es que ayudas a financiar a gobiernos totalitarios.


----------



## p_pin (20 Nov 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> No te preocupes, la gráfica se invertirá con BTC a cero. Pero como solo sabes valorar en corto pues ayudarás a que todo el mundo que animas a comprar BTC lo pierdan todo. Y lo más triste es que ayudas a financiar a gobiernos totalitarios.



Otra vez te repites, ¿crees que aun engañas a alguien?

Mira te lo digo con números:

Si alguien* invirtió 1.000 euros en IOTA comprando a 5 euros, hoy tiene 50 euros, ha perdido 950 euros, .....*

.... quizá ese alguien te leyó hace un par de años y le convenciste con tus mentiras y promesas, pasa el tiempo y no hay ningún _apocalipsis _en btc. que ha doblado su cotización desde mínimos.


----------



## easyridergs (20 Nov 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Otra vez te repites, ¿crees que aun engañas a alguien?
> 
> Mira te lo digo con números:
> 
> ...



Si alguien compro 1000$ de BTC a 20k regaló al gobierno Chino 950$ cuando hace meses estaba a 3k. Gracias por ayudar a financiar al gobierno chino.

Yo no insto a comprar nada, yo apoyo la descentralización de la economía. Tu apoyas el expolio de occidente.


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Nov 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Ahora saca el de BTC bajando de 20k a 3k. Además de ladrón eres un penoso embaucador.



De esto no hablará el pipiolo este. 

Empresas mineras de Bitcoin se fusionan para construir la mayor granja de minería del mundo en 2020

La mineria cada vez más concentrada.


----------



## p_pin (20 Nov 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Si alguien compro 1000$ de BTC a 20k regaló al gobierno Chino 950$ cuando hace meses estaba a 3k. Gracias por ayudar a financiar al gobierno chino.
> 
> Yo no insto a comprar nada, yo apoyo la descentralización de la economía. Tu apoyas el expolio de occidente.



Manipulador no engañas a nadie BTC está al 40% del máximo, mientras IOTA está al 5%
Se ve en el gráfico, como IOTA se ha depreciado un 95%







Pero claro, aquí todos sois altruistas... menos el que abrió el primer hilo de IOTA que bien se forró a vuestra costa JDEC estará con vuestro euros en cualquier isla tomándose un mojito a vuestra costa


----------



## easyridergs (20 Nov 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Manipulador no engañas a nadie BTC está al 40% del máximo, mientras IOTA está a un 5%
> Se ve en el gráfico, como IOTA se ha depreciado un 95%



Jajaja, te jode reconocer que BTC paso de 20k a 3k y todo por el Tether manipulado para atraer a incautos. Y todo ese dinero robado fue a parar al gobierno chino. Sois de la peor calaña.


----------



## p_pin (20 Nov 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> De esto no hablará el pipiolo este.
> 
> Empresas mineras de Bitcoin se fusionan para construir la mayor granja de minería del mundo en 2020
> 
> La mineria cada vez más concentrada.



Gran noticia, más inversión es mayor apoyo. Inversión real nada de fotos de postureo para sablear sueldos y prebendas a costa del token hundido en la mierda


----------



## p_pin (20 Nov 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Jajaja, te jode reconocer que BTC paso de 20k a 3k y todo por el Tether manipulado para atraer a incautos. Y todo ese dinero robado fue a parar al gobierno chino. Sois de la peor calaña.



Vives en una realidad alternativa

Que BTC pasara de 20k a 3k es un hecho, como que desde entonces ha crecido +150%

Ahora toca tether? si iota sólo se mueve con tether.... la cotización en fiat es similar a la de la estanquera de mi barrio, que vende cigarros sueltos


----------



## easyridergs (20 Nov 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Vives en una realidad alternativa
> 
> Que BTC pasara de 20k a 3k es un hecho, como que desde entonces ha crecido +150%
> 
> Ahora toca tether? si iota sólo se mueve con tether.... la cotización en fiat es similar a la de la estanquera de mi barrio, que vende cigarros sueltos



IOTA no se mueve porque los holders saben que es el futuro y no la sueltan. Todo el volumen de BTC es fake a base de tether. BTC no lo quiere nadie. La gente no quiere regalar el dinero a los chinos, nos han robado las fábricas, ahora tú quieres que les entreguemos el dinero.


----------



## p_pin (20 Nov 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> IOTA no se mueve porque los holders saben que es el futuro y no la sueltan. Todo el volumen de BTC es fake a base de tether. BTC no lo quiere nadie. La gente no quiere regalar el dinero a los chinos, nos han robado las fábricas, ahora tú quieres que les demos el dinero.



Debe ser la octava vez que dices lo mismo

Hay decenas de exchange que mueven BTC sólo contra fiat, casualmente en esos exchange IOTA no está admitida, como Kraken o Bitstamp

Fíjate si serán tontos los de tether que ni teniendo el 99% de volumen de iota en tether son capaces de subir la cotización


----------



## easyridergs (20 Nov 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Debe ser la octava vez que dices lo mismo
> 
> Hay decenas de exchange que mueven BTC sólo contra fiat, casualmente en esos exchange IOTA no está admitida, como Kraken o Bitstamp
> 
> Fíjate si serán tontos los de tether que ni teniendo el 99% de volumen de iota en tether son capaces de subir la cotización



Todos esos volúmenes son fakes para incitar a la gente a entregar el dinero a los chinos, no engañas a nadie. Los mineros controlan la mayoría de exchanges de allí proviene la manipulación.

Lamentablemente promueves el expolio de occidente y la destrucción de la tecnología europea.


----------



## p_pin (20 Nov 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Todos esos volúmenes son fakes para incitar a la gente a entregar el dinero a los chinos, no engañas a nadie. Los mineros controlan la mayoría de exchanges de allí proviene la manipulación.
> 
> Lamentablemente promueves el expolio de occidente y la destrucción de la tecnología europea.



Sectario! Troleando en tu propio hilo, no se pueden decir más gilipolleces, bueno si, en tu siguiente mensaje


----------



## easyridergs (20 Nov 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Sectario! Troleando en tu propio hilo, no se pueden decir más gilipolleces, bueno si, en tu siguiente mensaje



Si apoyas la libertad y la democracia estas con IOTA, si apoyas el totalitarismo y el comunismo neoliberal apoyas a BTC.

Yo no tengo hilos, me la pela este hilo y todos. Yo lo que quiero es tener una herramienta que descentralice la economía y que se genere confianza entre actores individuales para no depender de monopolios. Ah claro, a ti solo te importa el CMC y la descentralización te da igual, pues allá tú.


----------



## p_pin (20 Nov 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Si apoyas la libertad y la democracia estas con IOTA, si apoyas el totalitarismo y el comunismo neoliberal apoyas a BTC.
> 
> Yo no tengo hilos, me la pela este hilo y todos. Yo lo que quiero es tener una herramienta que descentralice la economía y que se genere confianza entre actores individuales para no depender de monopolios. Ah claro, a ti solo te importa el CMC y la descentralización te da igual, pues allá tú.



Eres un sectario, y un sectario no puede pretender ser demócrata, y menos dar lecciones, viendo tu historial de fracasos

Pd Confirmado, este mensaje supera en gilipolleces al anterior


----------



## paketazo (20 Nov 2019)

A estas alturas de la película y si solo de cotizaciones hablamos, aquí y ahora, creo que está claro quién está mejor o menos mal.

No vale la pena buscar culpables ni excusas, y a la hora de autoconvencernos de que coin es la "más" mejor, podremos encontrar mil noticias, u opiniones de "expertos" que nos dicen que en unos años todo estará ¡to the moon!

BTC valdrá un millón por token, IOTA 100$, ETH 10.000$...

Y mientras tanto, la realidad es que el tiempo pasa, todo va más lento que un caracol escalando una montaña de serrín, y no entra dinero nuevo al ecosistema, y todo se retroalimenta principalmente de stables coins tan de moda, que lo único que hacen es distorsionar la realidad como cuando vemos porno y nos creemos Nacho Vidal gozando de siete hembras.

Lo dije hace tiempo, y creo que a BTC le va a costar bastante regresar a ATH, sobre todo con fiat "real", ya no hay mucho que decir de coins que han palmado un 80% o más desde sus ATH...también lo dije un día...jamás he visto una inversión que perdiera el 95% de lo capitalizado y regresara a ese punto posteriormente...aun que claro...esto es cryptoland y aquí todo vale y todo puede pasar.

Todo dios confía en BTC, en ETH, en LTC , en IOTA... pero es USDT la que más ha crecido en capitalización estos años, la que en proporción más volumen mueve, y quién recurre todo dios cuando escuece el culo.

¿conclusión?

No estamos preparados para adoptar un paradigma tan volátil respecto al pan nuestro de cada día...quizá la media docena de "iluminados" que andamos por aquí lo tengamos claro...pero también tienen clara la existencia de OVNIS un puñado de "revolucionarios"...o que la tierra es plana un porrón de "mentes brillantes"...o que Cristo volverá un día de estos para repartir ¿justicia?


Somos muy pocos, pero como tenemos la cabeza metida dentro del cubo, nos parece que no hay más realidad...cuando la saquemos, veremos que estamos en medio de un desierto, y nadie o muy pocos se fijarán en nosotros de momento.

¿pensamos que vendrán miles de fondos a comprar e invertir, estados nos adoptarán como método de pago, cobraremos las nóminas en crypto...?

Yo no lo veo, quizá si vea que hay una buena opción especulativa de ganar unos cuartos si se es fino, o también de tener aquí metido un pequeño remanente "sobrante" por lo que pueda pasar...pero aquí y ahora, la gran mayoría de la masa social no va a correr tras ninguna crypto pensando en libertades, autonomía, descentrlaización, o ser su propio banco...y no lo harán, por que no lo necesitan, o no les interesa lo más mínimo.

¿les interesará algún día?

apostaría 3 a 1 a que no... la humanidad es demasiado estúpida para ver lo que tiene delante de las narices.

Toca seguir aprendiendo hasta el mismo día de espicharla. 

Un saludo, paz, y sobre todo salud.


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Nov 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Gran noticia, más inversión es mayor apoyo. Inversión real nada de fotos de postureo para sablear sueldos y prebendas a costa del token hundido en la mierda



No, más fusion de pools, más control de unos pocos del Hashrate. Una auténtica mierda que sólo un sectario puede vender como algo positivo.


----------



## easyridergs (21 Nov 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Eres un sectario, y un sectario no puede pretender ser demócrata, y menos dar lecciones, viendo tu historial de fracasos
> 
> Pd Confirmado, este mensaje supera en gilipolleces al anterior



Sectario es el que no reconoce que BTC es una red centralizada y totalitaria cuando los datos de centralización del hash así lo evidencian.

Tampoco sabía que el grado democrático de una persona se medía por una cotización del CMC que además está totalmente manipulada.

A vosotros sólo os importa el expolio, os da igual las personas y mucho menos el medioambiente.


----------



## p_pin (21 Nov 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Sectario es el que no reconoce que BTC es una red centralizada y totalitaria cuando los datos de centralización del hash así lo evidencian.
> 
> Tampoco sabía que el grado democrático de una persona se medía por una cotización del CMC que además está totalmente manipulada.
> 
> A vosotros sólo os importa el expolio, os da igual las personas y mucho menos el medioambiente.



Hombre, tenemos a un Greto que viene a salvar el planeta....


----------



## p_pin (21 Nov 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> No, más fusion de pools, más control de unos pocos del Hashrate. Una auténtica mierda que sólo un sectario puede vender como algo positivo.



A trabajar para BTC, y no al revés, Uasf rules, es la diferencia entre cotizar a 140.000 millones o ir rogando a empresas a hacerse fotos para seguir viviendo del cuento unos meses más

Ahora a rogar pq BTC no siga cayendo por que el "paraguas" no cubre tanta mierda de shitcoins


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Nov 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> A trabajar para BTC, y no al revés, Uasf rules, es la diferencia entre cotizar a 140.000 millones o ir rogando a empresas a hacerse fotos para seguir viviendo del cuento unos meses más
> 
> Ahora a rogar pq BTC no siga cayendo por que el "paraguas" no cubre tanta mierda de shitcoins



Meilenstein für die Maschinen-zu-Maschinen-Kommunikation: Industry Marketplace von IOTA setzt auf Spezifikationen der Plattform Industrie 4.0


Del ministerio de industria alemán. Llevamos tiempo avisando, tu sigue pontificando lo que quieras.


----------



## paketazo (21 Nov 2019)

Bueno, nos acercamos peligrosamente a cotas muy chungas no solo en IOTA, si no en casi todo el mercado.

¿Motivo?

Pues el que se nos ocurra, pero el que vale es que los osos no se han ido a su guarida y están dejando el panorama desolado.

He estado pensando "poco" no me vaya a lesionar, y podemos creer que los holders o quién sea se está saliendo a fiat, pero eso no está pasando, solo están cambiando a USDT lo que hay en los exchanges.

Pensemos que el USDT es un token, no es dinero real, y que no se piense un holder de USDT que llegado el momento de la desbandada podrá convertir su token en USD.

Por este motivo y por que en las principales coins los grandes holdes llevan meses sin moverse, creo que estamos en lo de siempre...exchanges forzando la maquina para chupar USD reales de los derivados y creo que casi todo el USDT que se mueve y puede estar a la Espera" no se cambiará a fiat, si no que regresará cuando se de la campanada de salida a crypto.

Lo que dudo ya es que incluso viendo buenas noticias y liberando cosas interesantes, veamos en los próximos 5 años máximos en las principales coins...quizá exceptuaría a BTC por que es punto y a parte y mueve todo el ecosistema y si regresa el USDT posiblemente la gran mayoría acuda a BTC pudiendo dispararlo sobre todo a puertas de un halving.


Como no somos adivinos, de momento toca comernos un mojón y disfrutar de las malas entradas que hemos realizado en el último año, por que digamos lo que digamos, somos un año más viejos, y gracias a IOTA por ejemplo (como muchas otras), somos un poco más pobres.

Buenas noches y paciencia (consuelo de tontos en inversión, pero es lo que hay)


----------



## p_pin (22 Nov 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Bueno, nos acercamos peligrosamente a cotas muy chungas no solo en IOTA, si no en casi todo el mercado.
> 
> ¿Motivo?
> 
> ...



La cotización de las shitcoins está absolutamente ligada a lo que tú llamas, despectivamente, terawatio


----------



## paketazo (22 Nov 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> La cotización de las shitcoins está absolutamente ligada a lo que tú llamas, despectivamente, terawatio



Todo un honor que me confundas con el maestro @Negrofuturo , pero ni le he llamado nunca terawatio al BTC ni nunca he hablado despectivamente del alimento de todo este universo.

En cuanto a que todo está ligado a BTC, eso es cierto hasta cierto punto...ahí entran las stable coins, precisamente para desestabilizar, de ahí que solo USDT ya tenga un 20% más de volumen que BTC...y aun quedan una ristra de "stable" coins para dar y tomar.

Buen viernes y un saludo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (22 Nov 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Todo un honor que me confundas con el maestro @Negrofuturo , pero ni le he llamado nunca terawatio al BTC ni nunca he hablado despectivamente del alimento de todo este universo.
> 
> En cuanto a que todo está ligado a BTC, eso es cierto hasta cierto punto...ahí entran las stable coins, precisamente para desestabilizar, de ahí que solo USDT ya tenga un 20% más de volumen que BTC...y aun quedan una ristra de "stable" coins para dar y tomar.
> 
> Buen viernes y un saludo.



Lo que tú llamas "stable coins", son en realidad los padres


----------



## paketazo (22 Nov 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Lo que tú llamas "stable coins", son en realidad los padres



Lo que ha jodido en parte este universo ya sabemos que han sido los exchanges.

Es cierto que sin ellos acercar BTC a las masas sería tarea complicada y muy larga, pero les hemos entregado la llave del santo grial, y ahora retorciendo la jugada hacen que una mierda pinchada en un palo como USDT sea la referencia de todo chiringuito.

Cuando solo existía BTC todo esto tenía una lógica diferente, la perspectiva era cristalina y sin manipulaciones maliciosas, había pumps y dumps que se orquestaban con BTC y dinero fiat...nada más.

Ahora tenemos infinidad de coins que solo los developers saben para que sirven "o quizá ni ellos"...tenemos stable coins que no sé para que las queremos pues para tener eso tenemos fiat directamente (no me convence la teoría de stable coin para dar liquidez a los exchanges, coinbase no las usa y es líquida)

Para rizar el rizo, añadamos apalancamientos de 25x 50x 100x... para mi todo un absurdo ligado a algo que debería de ser serio.

Todo esto se ha ido en parte de las manos, de tener una idea clara y cristalina, ahora tenemos un cacao mal oliente que degenera a pasos agigantados dejando cadáveres y problemas por todas partes.

Cuando entré en esto lo tenía muy claro, ahora, que teóricamente tengo más conocimiento de todo esto, veo que se está empleando el viejo dicho de "divide y vencerás"... bifurcaciones, stable coins, hackeos, coins estafa, intervenciones gubernamentales, fiscalidades problemáticas, adopción lenta o lentísima.

No voy a renunciar a esto, pero que uno o muchos de nosotros no renunciemos, no implica que la nave llegue a buen puerto, puede permanecer años a la deriva sobre todo con una tripulación tan dividida.

Por cierto IOTA ha perdido 0,22$ lo que podría indicar que lo que considerábamos acumulación ahora podría pasar a ser distribución durante meses. Veremos como evoluciona estos días, pero por debajo de 0,22$ pinta muy mal


----------



## p_pin (22 Nov 2019)

Encuentren las diferencias:


----------



## Arctic (22 Nov 2019)

Mucho ánimo, mi gente!!! La tecnología punta puntísima está de nuestro lado. 20 centimazos de dolar, aqui tenemos un soporte y una oportunidad histórica para comprar. Insisto, tenemos TEC-NO-LO-GIA. Ademas easyridergs me ha dicho que esto es mejor que cualquier otra cosa inventada. Confío en él, es un gurú. No veía alguien tan inteligente y formado desde Tixel, nos vamos a forrar.


----------



## paketazo (22 Nov 2019)

Creo que el ataud ya está bajando a la fosa y en breve empezará a caer la tierra.

0,20$ tras dos años de desarrollo y estamos económicamente peor...si teóricamente tuviéramos tanto potencial y tanto trabajo realizado, esto valdría algo más o como poco movería más volumen.

Lo venimos diciendo desde que perdió 0,30$ que se veía peligro, ahora en el guano pues no se ve mejor evidentemente.

Habrá un rebote pronto, pero creo que solo será eso, un rebote...incluso matando coordinadores, implementando la reostia, va a costar doblar desde aquí.

Como bien indicas el ataúd está servido, eramos conscientes de dónde nos metíamos, y creo que por eso fuimos precavidos en su día y no subimos demasiado equipaje al barco.

Dicho esto, lo demás no está mejor, pero no sirve de consuelo, ya que se suponía que IOTA marcaría la diferencia, y de momento la ha marcado pero a la contra.

Cuando rebote a muchos les va a costar no salir por patas, creo que la fundación sigue vendiendo al precio que sea para salvar lo muebles y pagar gastos...no puedo demostrarlo, pero que IOTA esté en tan pocos exchanges tras tanto tiempo nos puede dar una pista de por que otros (Coinbase, Kraken...) no se hayan decidido a aceptar el token.

De aquí al lunes pueden pasar cosas en la cotización interesantes, a ver si no cerramos el día por debajo de 0,20$ algo que ya veo casi hecho.

Guste o no, creo que ya vamos por Mojón 9 IOTA 0

Suerte, y salud




El par con BTC precisaría recuperar hoy o mañana 0,00002880 si no también por aquí la habremos cagado al 100%


----------



## barborico (22 Nov 2019)

Hablando de proyectos humo... el señor Irvine y cia parecen estar atascados "desarrollando" en el mismo punto que IOTA... mmm... ¿por qué será?
SAFE Network


> *Node ageing*
> A decentralised system for ranking the behaviour, performance and abilities of nodes on the Network that requires no human intervention.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (22 Nov 2019)

barborico dijo:


> Hablando de proyectos humo... el señor Irvine y cia parecen estar atascados "desarrollando" en el mismo punto que IOTA... mmm... ¿por qué será?
> SAFE Network



Putos estafadores de mierda. ¡Qué rabia me da!

Fíjate bien en lo que están "buscando" solucionar. Es exactamente lo que solucionó Bitcoin, pero se niegan a reconocerlo. Bitcoin logró exactamente lo que "buscan" ellos en ese párrafo en condiciones incluso más exigentes si cabe (empleando canales de comunicación inseguros).

Es una auténtica vergüenza lo que se permite a IOTA y a SAFE.


----------



## easyridergs (22 Nov 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Putos estafadores de mierda. ¡Qué rabia me da!
> 
> Fíjate bien en lo que están "buscando" solucionar. Es exactamente lo que solucionó Bitcoin, pero se niegan a reconocerlo. Bitcoin logró exactamente lo que "buscan" ellos en ese párrafo en condiciones incluso más exigentes si cabe (empleando canales de comunicación inseguros).
> 
> Es una auténtica vergüenza lo que se permite a IOTA y a SAFE.



Estáis cagaditos eh, BTC no resuelve nada, ha quedado como una mera herramienta de confiscación de dinero para incautos. Solo importa la gráfica, cuando baja a meter mierda en los demás proyectos. Pero es lo que tiene, su único valor es referenciarse al dinero FIAT.

IOTA por el contrario busca descentralizar la economía. El único valor de IOtA no es su referencia al FIAT, el auténtico valor de IOTA es ayudar a que las personas, las empresas y las máquinas colaboren descentralizadamente creando y transfiriendo valor en cada una de relaciones. Esto es lo que va a hacer a IOTA la cripto de referencia del siglo XXI, abandonando los esquemas ponzi en los que se basa BTC, el cual solo sirve para especular al son de la minería China.


----------



## paketazo (22 Nov 2019)

ha recuperado la linea sobre la media de 100 al poco de poner el anterior mensaje y ha subido de 2790 satos a 2880 que es justo ese punto clave en el par con BTC ¿casualidad?

A saber...ya con el guano hasta el cuello casi da igual


----------



## barborico (22 Nov 2019)

Si teneis otras mierdas que publicitar, lo podeis reaprovechar:



easyridergs dijo:


> _<shitcoin>_ por el contrario busca descentralizar la economía. El único valor de_ <shitcoin>_ no es su referencia al FIAT, el auténtico valor de _<shitcoin>_ es ayudar a que las personas, las empresas y las máquinas colaboren descentralizadamente creando y transfiriendo valor en cada una de relaciones. Esto es lo que va a hacer a _<shitcoin>_ la cripto de referencia del siglo XXI, abandonando los esquemas ponzi en los que se basa BTC, el cual solo sirve para especular al son de la minería China.


----------



## Corcho (23 Nov 2019)

Ya puede rebotar


----------



## paketazo (23 Nov 2019)

@Negrofuturo los holder de IOTA vamos a apalear tanta pasta que vamos a tener que comprar una mansión exclusiva para apilarla.




Sin embargo, me sentiría más tranquilo si viera recuperar 0,22$ hoy mismo con lo que daría la bajada como un flash crash de liquidación de cortos y suelo de largo plazo e inicio de nuevo ciclo o suelo durmiente en lo peor hasta que BTC suba o liberen news.


----------



## mathobarca (25 Nov 2019)

divergencia?


----------



## Parlakistan (26 Nov 2019)

Ya es interoperable IOTA con Hyperledger Fabric. 

Integrate Hyperledger Fabric with the IOTA Tangle


Me quedo con esto:

Each smart contract (chaincode) execution can now trigger a request to the IOTA Tangle using the provided software. This process allows to store/update results of the Hyperledger Fabric smart contract execution on the Tangle and to perform payments between IOTA Wallet holders.


----------



## Corcho (26 Nov 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Ya es interoperable IOTA con Hyperledger Fabric.
> 
> Integrate Hyperledger Fabric with the IOTA Tangle
> 
> ...




Esto me parece muy gordo! Y a mí me encanta hacer chaincodes(smart contracts) en hyperledger!


----------



## kpik (27 Nov 2019)

Que negativos os veo! Yo sigo con todo a muerte, tampoco tengo decenas de miles pero bueno, confío en que 2020 traiga buenas sensaciones y una subida más o menos constante hasta encima del 1$ y espero que 2021 sea el to the moon.

Quien no arriesga no gana, es en los momentos de incertidumbre donde se marca la diferencia entre las mentes débiles y las fuertes. Si alguien no confia en IOTA, siento decir que el momento de vender ya pasó, ahora hay que confiar y esperar.


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Nov 2019)

El ritmo de fichajes de desarrolladores sigue su curso:


----------



## Corcho (1 Dic 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> El ritmo de fichajes de desarrolladores sigue su curso:



Es que WTF que proyecto invierte tanto y vale tan poco?


----------



## Nostalgia (1 Dic 2019)

No olvidar que iota es un proyecto a largo plazo a diferencia de la inmensa mayoría de alts, el tema del iot y las smart city está muy muy verde aún, creo que habría que darle más chance que a otras, las cosas se están haciendo bien, el futuro va en esa dirección


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (1 Dic 2019)

Os dejo actualización del seguimiento de carteras una vez cerrado noviembre:

Aquí informe online: 
Iota Token Distribution

Aquí gif animado de distribución de carteras:




Aquí gráfico estático de la evolución de carteras:




Y aquí histórico de total de carteras:




Como siempre, todas las interpretaciones son bienvenidas. 
Un saludo!


----------



## p_pin (3 Dic 2019)

Y ahora no?


----------



## Corcho (3 Dic 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Y ahora no?



Entiendo que ahora pueden vender iota a todos sus clientes


----------



## kpik (4 Dic 2019)

Bff me despierto y a 0,19...henos bajado de la barrera del 0,2. ¿Que opináis que puede pasar a corto medio plazo?


----------



## Corcho (4 Dic 2019)

Si el Bitcoin baja un momento hasta 4800 entiendo que iota puede bajar un momento a 0.15


----------



## paketazo (4 Dic 2019)

capica dijo:


> Bff me despierto y a 0,19...henos bajado de la barrera del 0,2. ¿Que opináis que puede pasar a corto medio plazo?



Pues que no ha encontrado suelo, y con esta tendencia bajista agresiva, si BTC por ejemplo pierde 5000$, IOTA podría perder 0,1$.

Dependemos del jefe, no somos capaces de despegarnos de su rebufo. 

Cuando perdimos 0,22 para mí dejó claro que la acumulación podría ser distribución. 

Pinta mal, pese a ello, suerte


----------



## kpik (4 Dic 2019)

Dejo una entrada en Medium de hoy de CAME-FROM-BEYOND:

EDIT: Artículo viejo, me había llegado hoy al mail y me he rayado


----------



## Integer (4 Dic 2019)

capica dijo:


> Dejo una entrada en Medium de hoy de CAME-FROM-BEYOND:
> 
> Economic Clustering and IOTA
> 
> ¿Que opináis? Igual mi inglés no es lo suficientemente bueno o es porque es algo técnico, pero no me ha quedado muy claro...No parece que deje a IOTA en buen lugar...



Opino que el artículo está fechado del 9 de Junio de 2018, hace un año y medio.


----------



## kpik (4 Dic 2019)

Integer dijo:


> Opino que el artículo está fechado del 9 de Junio de 2018, hace un año y medio.



Dios, pues me ha llegado hoy a las notificaciones de gmail y yo rayandome... Mis disculpas por ponerlo, edito mi post.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Dic 2019)

cuando llegue el Fin del Mondo Lirondo, valdran 2.000 Libras cada IOTA....si querias saber más, os leo la mano, previa petición por Instancia en triplicado y con papel timbrado del Estado, comprado en el Bureau du Tabac....eh, y lo hago gratix....Yo no soy como Marie ni Estrellero....¿ que os pensabais ?....


----------



## Sr.Mojón (4 Dic 2019)




----------



## Patanegra (5 Dic 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Pues que no ha encontrado suelo, y con esta tendencia bajista agresiva, si BTC por ejemplo pierde 5000$, IOTA podría perder 0,1$.
> 
> Dependemos del jefe, no somos capaces de despegarnos de su rebufo.
> 
> ...



no puede ser, los expertos del hilo nos habian asegurado que Iota era un chollazo.


----------



## Registrador (5 Dic 2019)

Pues seria la primera vez. Bitcoin y el resto de alt coins van de la mano y a los hechos me remito.


----------



## kpik (5 Dic 2019)

No se vosotros pero yo no me he podido resistir y le he entrado con unos eureles más. De aquí o palmamos todo o salimos de pobres, no quiero términos medios.


----------



## bissniss (5 Dic 2019)

capica dijo:


> No se vosotros pero yo no me he podido resistir y le he entrado con unos eureles más. De aquí o palmamos todo o salimos de pobres, no quiero términos medios.



Jeje, justo la filosofía que tiene Iota.

Realmente, con lo poco que cuesta ahora mismo el miota, si tienes ganas de invertir en este mundillo cripto, el momento es ahora, te haces con 1000 miotas por 4 chavos, sabiendo el potencial que tiene

estamos a mínimos, con el potencial práctico a la vista, sino inviertes ahora, te pierdes el tren

y si no siempre lo puedes sacar algún día a $ si te cansas y listo

yo he metido pasta en muchas criptos durante un par de años, y ésta es la única cripto que de verdad le tengo cariño además de querer ganar dinero con ella


----------



## paketazo (5 Dic 2019)

Tened cuidado con lo que hacéis con los dineros...una cosa es pillar 1000 miotas y otra meter dinero ganso.

Cuando estaba a 0,40$ comentábamos que estaba a buen precio que poco se podría perder...pues quién metió 1000€ tiene ahora algo menos de 500€, y sin pretender ser cenizo, cuando se está inmerso en una tendencia bajista todo puede pasar, incluso que dure un año más o que IOTA tenga algún problema de desarrollo y empore su situación o que haya carencia de financiación y cueste seguir adelante.

Meter algo lo veo hasta bien, pero por favor, cuidado con pretender dar el pelotazo...quizá ese tiempo ya pasó ... o quizá no, pero si va a ser el paradigma del siglo 21 se va a 100$ da casi igual entrar a 0,20$ que esperar cambio de tendencia y entrar algo más arriba.

Suerte con ello, y cautela...y esto lo extiendo a todo cryptoworld.


----------



## kpik (5 Dic 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Tened cuidado con lo que hacéis con los dineros...una cosa es pillar 1000 miotas y otra meter dinero ganso.
> 
> Cuando estaba a 0,40$ comentábamos que estaba a buen precio que poco se podría perder...pues quién metió 1000€ tiene ahora algo menos de 500€, y sin pretender ser cenizo, cuando se está inmerso en una tendencia bajista todo puede pasar, incluso que dure un año más o que IOTA tenga algún problema de desarrollo y empore su situación o que haya carencia de financiación y cueste seguir adelante.
> 
> ...



Por supuesto shur, no quiero incitar a nadie a meter sus ahorros. Tampoco yo lo he hecho, simplemente unas cuantas más para rebajar el precio medio de compra. En cualquier caso, es dinero que "doy por perdido". No son cantidades grandes con las que podría sacar rentabilidad en bolsa u otras inversiones más seguras, simplemente un pequeño extra que en el peor de los casos no me voy a arrepentir en unos años de meter aunque pierda todo.


----------



## zyro (6 Dic 2019)

Hay algo que se olvida habitualmente porque sólo se muestra el gráfico de Bitfinex y es que Iota está aún muy lejos del precio al que salió en la ICO.

Los que entraran entonces, en 2015, igual le pueden estar ganando aún un x50, no lo sé exacto, pero una burrada.

Así que lo de mínimos es relativo.

El mínimo será cuando llegue y rebote.


----------



## zyro (10 Dic 2019)

Alguno me llamará agorero, pero por dar más detalles sobre el precio ICO de IOTA.

*x300* en dólares, 

según IOTA (IOTA) - All information about IOTA ICO (Token Sale) - ICO Drops

Todos los que hayan entrado después de la ICO le están ganando mucho menos, pero hay una masa de holders que le están ganando un x300.

Si el mercado sigue bajista un tiempo, seguirán vendiendo, está claro.


----------



## p_pin (10 Dic 2019)

zyro dijo:


> Alguno me llamará agorero, pero por dar más detalles sobre el precio ICO de IOTA.
> 
> *x300* en dólares,
> 
> ...



y cómo hago para entrar en la ICO? o comprar a precios de la ICO

No será que esos ya vendieron?


----------



## zyro (10 Dic 2019)

El dinero físico no lo va a sustituir IOTA, cada vez se ve más claro que será alguna establecoin que saquen los bancos centrales.

En mi opinión, meter dinero en IOTA o en cualquier criptomoneda es una inversión de altísimo riesgo, y tendría mucho cuidado de a quién y cómo se lo recomiendo.

Otra cosa es que hablemos de la tecnología disruptora, pero los precios se mueven exclusivamente por la especulación.


----------



## zyro (10 Dic 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> y cómo hago para entrar en la ICO? o comprar a precios de la ICO



evidentemente ya no puedes entrar. Eso tuvo su plazo y los que quisieron arriesgar lo hicieron igual que los que lo hagan ahora.



p_pin dijo:


> No será que esos ya vendieron?



En teoría los holders nunca venden.

Es la única explicación de que gente que comprara BTC en 2013 a 13$ no vendiera ese mismo año cuando se puso a 1000$, o en 2017 cuando se fue a 20k$.

Los que han vendido son aquellos que habrán necesitado algo de liquidez o bien aquellos que supieran detectar fases de burbujas y liquidaran parte de sus posiciones para recomprar más adelante. Estos no son estrictamente holders sino traders. El trading no es nada fácil.

Aplicado a IOTA es lo mismo, habrá holders que no hayan vendido nada, otros que lo vendieran todo y otros que van comprando/vendiendo en determinados momentos.

Si el mercado bajista se prolonga, es lógico que el goteo continue.


----------



## silverwindow (10 Dic 2019)

Como va esta iota? Alguien me lo puede resumir en una frase?


----------



## Forcopula (10 Dic 2019)

silverwindow dijo:


> Como va esta iota? Alguien me lo puede resumir en una frase?



Contra viento, cuesta arriba y de culo.

Enviado desde mi TA-1052 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (10 Dic 2019)

silverwindow dijo:


> Como va esta iota? Alguien me lo puede resumir en una frase?



Gran promesa


----------



## Nostalgia (11 Dic 2019)

La Unión Europea aprueba un chute de capital para que Opel fabrique baterías en Alemania

las piezas del puzle van apareciendo


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (11 Dic 2019)

Bosch explicando su lugar en el ecosistema de IOTA: --> Everything you need to know about IOTA, XDK2MAM and Bosch XDK 

[...] El papel de Bosch XDK en el ecosistema IOTA El Bosch XDK (Cross Domain Development Kit) es un dispositivo sensor programable y una plataforma de creación de prototipos de Internet de las cosas para cualquier tipo de caso de uso que pueda imaginar. Además, se puede utilizar como una potente solución de nodo sensor. Combina tecnología de sensor MEMS de última generación, WiFi, BLE, una ranura para tarjeta SD y paquetes de software listos para usar. Esto permite la implementación de casi cualquier aplicación IoT concebible. El XDK fue desarrollado para personas de todos los niveles de experiencia en programación y el material de información requerido es gratuito para todos los usuarios. En este contexto, le permite perseguir diferentes proyectos utilizando el XDK como punto de partida. En pocas palabras: el XDK de Bosch se puede utilizar para recopilar datos específicos en tiempo real y venderlos a través del IOTA Data Marketplace. 

...ahora conectad ese artículo y lo que se comenta en él con este otro artículo (ambos artículos publicados por Bosch:

Find out why Angela Merkel was interested in the Factory of the Future
_(Find out why Angela Merkel was interested in the Factory of The Future and especially in the XDK)_

Todo lo que va rodeando al proyecto IOTA son auténticos pilares para una revolución que estar por venir (estandarización, casos de uso para necesidades inmediatas, y hardware dedicado para el futuro protocolo IOT aplicado a DLT). 

Mucha paciencia, lo mejor está por venir.


----------



## Integer (11 Dic 2019)

silverwindow dijo:


> Como va esta iota? Alguien me lo puede resumir en una frase?



¿En una frase?

Seguimos esperando.


----------



## paketazo (11 Dic 2019)

Enésimo suelo de esta última bajada...¿aguantará?

Yo diría que no, pero lo ha testeado varias veces y sí ha aguantado.

Ahí queda como anécdota.


----------



## LUIS MARIN (11 Dic 2019)

To the hell en lugar de to the moon


----------



## Kali Yuga (11 Dic 2019)

A estos precios he tenido que comprar otras pocas. Hell or moon, la suerte está echada!


----------



## paketazo (11 Dic 2019)

Aquí la suerte poco nos va a ayudar...lo que nos puede salvar el culo a estas alturas es que una mañana nos levantemos y leamos que el puto coordinador ha sido asesinado, descuartizado y sus pedazos licuados y vaporizados...de otro modo...cábalas sobre cábalas.

Eso sí, el día que eso suceda...si existe ese día claro, y se demuestra que puede existir una red segura descentralizada e ilimitada en crecimiento y por consiguiente en TPS y a costo 0... pues que se preparen tarros de vaselina para el ecosistema crypto... mientras tanto ... la vaselina para nosotros en la mesilla de noche.


----------



## Corcho (11 Dic 2019)

He comprado unas poquitas más


----------



## grouchomarx (11 Dic 2019)

Corcho dijo:


> He comprado unas poquitas más



Y yo... 2020 to the Moon o no


----------



## grouchomarx (11 Dic 2019)

Casi 3k miotas por 500lerus


----------



## Covid-8M (11 Dic 2019)

Ya es una penny stock dentro del mundo crypto. Yo no muevo un dedo. He dado instrucciones para ser enterrado con mis iotas. Sere cryptorico en esta vida o en la otra. Veo mucho mas arriesgado ahora vender que hacer hold.


----------



## paketazo (12 Dic 2019)

IOTA capitaliza 540 millones de $$$ ... os pongo en perspectiva:

Telepizza capitaliza 700 millones de $$

Edreams 480m $

DIA: 800 m

OHL: 350m

Vale más IOTA que todavía no hace apenas nada que estas empresas?

¿por que pagamos lo que pagamos por IOTA?

Supongo que por esa promesa de que en un futuro haga algo y lo haga bien, pero ... ¿está cara esa promesa? ... pues creo que se puede estar acercando a su precio real por fundamentales de lo que tiene ahora mismo, pero ojo, podría caer un 50% y seguir en precio.

Estamos hablando de un software para uso masivo, que hay que acabar, demostrar y "vender" para su uso.

Tiempo y dinero...eso será lo que nos lleve a algo o nos deje por el camino.

El mercado es quién dicta las normas, yo solo compraré más por encima de 0,5$... en bajada no. Pero suerte a todos, el barco es el mismo.


----------



## paketazo (13 Dic 2019)

Bueno hoy ya está a mejor precio que ayer...para comprar...con un BTC que se mantiene, o sea, perdida en $ y perdida en BTC.

La etapa temprana de acumulación quedó técnicamente anulada al perder 0,22 hoy ya a 0,19...parece poco, pero es casi un -20% ... tres céntimillos de nada que suponen millones en la capitalización total.

Por abajo que esperar?

Pues por abajo si hoy perdemos claramente los 0,19$ no hay fondo hay que retroceder a 2017 para buscar 0,18$ y 0,15$ con la diferencia que entonces era una promesa floreciente, y hoy ya han pasado más de dos años y capitalizaríamos lo mismo...solo mirando el chart e ignorando noticias y demás se supondría que en este tiempo no se ha hecho nada.

Veremos lo que depara lo que queda de mes.


----------



## Mig29 (13 Dic 2019)

Completamente lo que yo pienso.
En el mundo crypto me estoy encontrando cantidad de fanáticos que a lo que mas se asemejan es a los antiguos mineros de la fiebre del oro.
Yo creo que las criptos son el futuro, por eso tengo invertido en unas cuantas(entre las que esta IOTA, BTC, ETH y alguna mas), pero eso no es óbice para que me cierre los ojos, y leyendo algunos hilos de este foro, por ejemplo el de BTC, puede llamar a engaño a mas de un incauto.
La inversión en cripto es de muy alto riesgo, y a dia de hoy ninguna tecnología esta suficientemente madura y hay una sobrevaloración excesiva de todas, y aun queda muchísimo camino por recorrer.


----------



## Registrador (13 Dic 2019)

Fijate q a mi casi me igual q IOTA suba o baje, lo que si me importaria es que si sube suba mas Bitcoin y si baja baje menos que Bitcoin.


----------



## mathobarca (13 Dic 2019)

Una lectura bastante interesante, me gusta la perspectiva con la que afronta los retos de la 3ra revolución industrial. Además un bálsamo para el alma cuando afirma y reafirma con argumentos sólidos que las infraestructuras del sXXI han de ser distribuidas y descentralizadas. Y lo mejor de todo es que no es un libro sobre blockchain.


----------



## T-34 (14 Dic 2019)

mathobarca dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 199934
> 
> 
> 
> Una lectura bastante interesante, me gusta la perspectiva con la que afronta los retos de la 3ra revolución industrial. Además un bálsamo para el alma cuando afirma y reafirma con argumentos sólidos que las infraestructuras del sXXI han de ser distribuidas y descentralizadas. Y lo mejor de todo es que no es un libro sobre blockchain.



Es decir, IOTA puede ser uno de los salvadores.


----------



## Black Hammer (14 Dic 2019)

Con la ostia que lleva la gente ya no vende, de pérdidos al río. Ya se ve que no hay volumen. 

Lo que se busca extremando el dolor de esta forma es que cuando el precio suba (que lo hará) la gente "aproveche" la oportunidad y no se lo piense mucho para vender.


----------



## Arctic (17 Dic 2019)

Debe haber algún error en mi pantalla, me aparece IOTA a 17 céntimos. Debe estar mal, no me importa, @easyridergs dijo que esto es tecnología punta así que estoy tranquilo. Es un tío super listo.


----------



## easyridergs (17 Dic 2019)

Arctic dijo:


> Debe haber algún error en mi pantalla, me aparece IOTA a 17 céntimos. Debe estar mal, no me importa, @easyridergs dijo que esto es tecnología punta así que estoy tranquilo. Es un tío super listo.



Hombre, el retrasado de turno, saludos chaval que veo que me echas de menos. Sí, también veo que BTC vale ya 1 millón. Bueno a BTC solo le queda morir y IOTA está naciendo. No se si te has enterado, seguro que no, que tenemos un nuevo tipo de nodo llamado Hornet que funciona en dispositivos de bajo rendimiento tipo ARM y que se están consiguiendo tasas de confirmación de cerca de 100ctps. Y esto es solo el principio, porque como digo BTC está muriendo pero IOTA está naciendo. Mira, estoy tan tranquilo que de hecho la espero a 0.15 para comprar más.

Gracias por citarme, hace tiempo que no entro por el foro, no merece la pena, la verdad, no se ni para que me molesto en contestar. Bueno, cuando BTC toque los 100000 $ me avisas, hasta entonces, que no será nunca, disfruta con el guano. Si por lo menos hubieras pillado Mindol ... vaya, vaya lo que tiene la ignorancia.


----------



## zyro (17 Dic 2019)

No confundir TECNOLOGIA con PRECIO.

La gráfica de Bitfinex es engañosa porque no refleja el precio ICO, y es peligroso tomar la referencia del mínimo Bitfinex, porque hay ballenas que todavía le están ganando mucho y pueden vender en cualquier momento, como con ETH:

Ethereum ICO Pre-Sale Address Dumps 320,000 ETH in 3 Months


Una representación más exacta sería esta:







IOTA to the Moon II

Vuelvo a decir que no quiero ser agorero, una cosa es la tecnología detrás de IOTA y otra muy distinta el precio, en el que *no podemos dar por sentado que el minímo de Bitfinex sea el fondo del pozo, no, hay más pozo debajo de el*.

Lo digo para la gente que piense comprar. Lo recomendable sería esperar al giro de mercado, como mínimo que rompa la directriz bajista.

Pero claro, la gente quiere comprar en el mínimo y eso es muy complicado.

Los que compraron en mínimos fueron los que se lanzaron en nov/15


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Dic 2019)

Vaya desastre el precio. Mientras no esté lista para la producción esta es la tónica. 

Lo único bueno de estos días es que han sacado hornet que funciona bastante bien. 

Introducing Hornet — a lightweight IOTA node


----------



## Azkenchack (17 Dic 2019)

Desastre total!!! Cada día que pasa, peor. 

Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## zyro (17 Dic 2019)

Ni idea de donde hará mínimo.

Sólo he avisado que cuidado con el mínimo de Bitfinex, que si la tendencia sigue bajista, será perforado igualmente.

Y vuelvo a repetir, no se trata de una estrategia de echar a pececillos fuera, simplemente hay ballenas que de vez en cuando deciden vender y lo hacen en beneficios.

BTC lleva ya 2 años en un mercado bajista y mientras no salga de esa tendencia, lo que veamos serán rebotes y las Alt no creo que vayan por libres, así que mientras el mercado bajista siga, lo que veremos serán rebotes de IOTA.

La clave es cuando terminará esta tendencia bajista.

Si la tendencia sigue bajista, *IOTA puede irse perfectamente a 0.01$ en las próximas semanas *y aún habría ballenas ganando pasta.

Así que vuelvo a repetir, cuidado con las compras.

Veis que no digo nada de vender, estoy hablando de nuevas compras.

Y por supuesto, a 0.01$, la tecnología sigue siendo igual de espectacular.


----------



## Arctic (18 Dic 2019)

zyro dijo:


> Ni idea de donde hará mínimo.
> 
> Sólo he avisado que cuidado con el mínimo de Bitfinex, que si la tendencia sigue bajista, será perforado igualmente.
> 
> ...




Que BTC lleva dos años en un mercado bajista es cierto. No es menos cierto que a día de hoy, en 2019 BTC lleva subido alrededor del 70% mientra que en ese tiempo IOTA lleva un flamante -60%. Si IOTA subiese un 400%, solamente empataría a BTC desde diciembre 2018. Si no fuese porque la tecnología es la reostia, que me lo ha dicho easyridergs que es super listo, igual empezaría a pensar que algo no marcha bien.


----------



## Mig29 (18 Dic 2019)

Arctic dijo:


> Que BTC lleva dos años en un mercado bajista es cierto. No es menos cierto que a día de hoy, en 2019 BTC lleva subido alrededor del 70% mientra que en ese tiempo IOTA lleva un flamante -60%. Si IOTA subiese un 400%, solamente empataría a BTC desde diciembre 2018. Si no fuese porque la tecnología es la reostia, que me lo ha dicho easyridergs que es super listo, igual empezaría a pensar que algo no marcha bien.



A día de hoy toda tecnología crypto esta a medio hacer, llamese BTC, IOTA, ETH o LTC. Yo en mi cesta tengo de los 3 primeros, pero eso no quita que me comporte como un fanático, se que el dinero que he metido lo puedo perder(eso de que el BTC siempre sube es un acto de fe). 
Que la tecnología es prometedora y tiene buenos fundamentos, no te lo discuto, pero hay muchísimas zonas oscuras que os negáis a reconocer. Cada uno con vuestra crypto pareceis unos sectarios.
Toca esperar a que todo esto se desarrolle como es debido, y para eso quedan otros 10 años mínimo, quitándonos de encima todo el elemento especulativo(que mana principalmente de China).


----------



## Corcho (18 Dic 2019)

Me has hecho comprar más


----------



## T-34 (18 Dic 2019)

que significa el DMI, para los novatos?


----------



## easyridergs (18 Dic 2019)

Arctic dijo:


> Que BTC lleva dos años en un mercado bajista es cierto. No es menos cierto que a día de hoy, en 2019 BTC lleva subido alrededor del 70% mientra que en ese tiempo IOTA lleva un flamante -60%. Si IOTA subiese un 400%, solamente empataría a BTC desde diciembre 2018. Si no fuese porque la tecnología es la reostia, que me lo ha dicho easyridergs que es super listo, igual empezaría a pensar que algo no marcha bien.



No eres mi tipo, deja de pensar en mí. Tuvimos algo, pero nunca fue serio, mejor que me olvides.


----------



## cyberpep (18 Dic 2019)

ya se puede comprar Iota a través de Trinity wallet.


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Dic 2019)

End of Year Dev Update — Roadmap for 2020


----------



## Patanegra (19 Dic 2019)

Arctic dijo:


> Debe haber algún error en mi pantalla, me aparece IOTA a 17 céntimos. Debe estar mal, no me importa, @easyridergs dijo que esto es tecnología punta así que estoy tranquilo. Es un tío super listo.



top 25 ahora


----------



## tolomeo (19 Dic 2019)

Han matado ya al coordinador?


----------



## easyridergs (19 Dic 2019)

Patanegra dijo:


> top 25 ahora



Si todavía te crees la estafa del CMC es que no has aprendido nada.


----------



## Thundercat (19 Dic 2019)

Bueno, los de la IOTA foundation si son estafadores no deberían dejar morir su juguete. Es por lo que confío también en que XRP acabará subiendo, por lo que también guardo unas cuantas.


----------



## paketazo (19 Dic 2019)

Thundercat dijo:


> Bueno, los de la IOTA foundation si son estafadores no deberían dejar morir su juguete. Es por lo que confío también en que XRP acabará subiendo, por lo que también guardo unas cuantas.



Tú fíate del egoísmo humano.

No dudes que si un ser humano tiene una gallina que pone un huevo de oro al mes, no tardará en matarla para abrirla y sacarle rápido todos los huevos.

Las tendencias bajistas de largo plazo son aburridas, agotadoras, desesperantes...como un matrimonio mal llevado. Acabas prefiriendo divorciarte a aguantar el suplicio, a pesar de que ese suplicio pueda ser algo pasajero y a largo plazo el matrimonio termine bien avenido.

Lo que es indudable es el error que hemos cometido comprando en bajada, pensábamos que 0,30$ podía ser un precio cojonudo, y ahora tendría que hacer un 100% para dejar ese precio en tablas.

O mirado desde otra perspectiva...podríamos haber obtenido el doble hoy por la mitad de lo pagado.

Pensemos que hay gente que metió aquí miles de dolares por encima de 2$ o incluso por encima de 1$... eso lleva a la desesperación a cualquiera. Por mucha tecnología punta que haya aquí, y a pesar de que pueda ser el paradigma del siglo XXI. es posible que todos estemos ya muertos cuando entremos en plusvalías, así que la rentabilidad riesgo es un algoritmo que entendemos pero la rentabilidad/riesgo/tiempo el algo que solemos desechar.

Un saludo


----------



## Corcho (19 Dic 2019)

Gracias NF, que conste que compro cantidades muy pequeñas en cada bajada extrema...por ejemplo ahora fueron solo unas 200 iotas más jaja, en euros aproximadamente un par de decimos de lotería... Si baja a 0.01 y hay huevos habría que plantearse que hacer seriamente


----------



## davitin (19 Dic 2019)

A que se debe este bajon? hacia semans que no miraba la cotizacion.


----------



## easyridergs (19 Dic 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Tú fíate del egoísmo humano.
> 
> No dudes que si un ser humano tiene una gallina que pone un huevo de oro al mes, no tardará en matarla para abrirla y sacarle rápido todos los huevos.
> 
> ...



Hombre, siempre es mejor haber comprado a 30 cents que por ejemplo a 50. Si baja pierdes menos, si sube ganas más. De todas formas con todo lo que están montando es cuestión de tiempo que se gire. El problema es que estamos inmersos en un mercado de trileros que lo distorsiona absolutamente todo.
A IOTA el no haber pagado los peajes de entrada a los exchanges le está pasando factura, pero si crees en lo que compras mejor aprovechar y comprar a 15 cents que a 20, el suelo está más cerca pero el cielo queda más alto.


----------



## Thundercat (19 Dic 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Tú fíate del egoísmo humano.
> 
> No dudes que si un ser humano tiene una gallina que pone un huevo de oro al mes, no tardará en matarla para abrirla y sacarle rápido todos los huevos.
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que puede bajar más y continuar con la tendencia meses, no te lo niego. También creo que si piensan soportar el precio o pumpearla, lo harán en unas condiciones de mercado favorables, es decir, cuando BTC y el resto del mercado estén fuertes. En mi opinión el mercado está en tierra de nadie ahora mismo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (19 Dic 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Tú fíate del egoísmo humano.
> 
> No dudes que si un ser humano tiene una gallina que pone un huevo de oro al mes, no tardará en matarla para abrirla y sacarle rápido todos los huevos.
> 
> ...



...pues si....esta historia me recuerda al horoh....ese unicornio, que dicen que se va a convertir en pegaso pero al final na de na....lo megort es fundar una empresa de picos y palas y venderlas a los buscadores de pepitas....


----------



## Thundercat (19 Dic 2019)

@paketazo Te pongo dos ejemplos de monedas que se comportan como te he dicho y que me han dado algo de ganancia hasta ahora, aunque no les meto mucho por qe tienen muy poca capitalización. Son los pares EDO/USD, y ETP/USD. Otra en la que tengo el ojo y que es pumpeada de vez en cuando es DOGE, pero no está en bitfinex (creo). Estas monedas son proyectos nada serios y con mucha menos capitalización que IOTA, pero como sus creadores viven de acumularlas y pumpearlas a veces dan alguna alegría.


----------



## Nostalgia (19 Dic 2019)

Thundercat dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que puede bajar más y continuar con la tendencia meses, no te lo niego. También creo que si piensan soportar el precio o pumpearla, lo harán en unas condiciones de mercado favorables, es decir, cuando BTC y el resto del mercado estén fuertes. En mi opinión el mercado está en tierra de nadie ahora mismo.



Sería lo inteligente, de todas formas lo del coordicide lo soltaron cuando empezó a pumpear btc y el resto y aún así no consiguieron mucho, solo hizo un x2 llegando a los 0.55$. No queda otra que paciencia


----------



## Thundercat (19 Dic 2019)

Por eso le tengo más fe a XRP que a IOTA. Cuanto más cabrones mejor. Aun así me estoy dedicando a otras cosas, que esto de especular todos días no era sano jajaja


----------



## Covid-8M (19 Dic 2019)

Vengo al hilo en busca de esperanza. Devolvedme la fe en iota creyentes. Volveremos a 1$ por navidad?


----------



## Covid-8M (19 Dic 2019)

Si maestro, tengo fe. El 13 es el camino. Chi lo ça siempre


----------



## Mig29 (20 Dic 2019)

GORILAZ dijo:


> Vengo al hilo en busca de esperanza. Devolvedme la fe en iota creyentes. Volveremos a 1$ por navidad?



Tu mira el equipo que tienen trabajando y las empresas embarcadas. Yo creo que tiene futuro, pero a medio plazo. Ahora mismos IOTA está realmente sobrevalorado para lo que realmente es(como todas las cryptos), pero el fundamento es bueno, y a futuro estoy seguro de que subirá y mucho.


----------



## Corcho (20 Dic 2019)

Mis 50 euros están manipulando el mercado


----------



## Mig29 (20 Dic 2019)

Yo también he cargado. Iota, BTC y ETH. Hay que aprovechar las rebajas


----------



## Corcho (20 Dic 2019)

De momento no, me refería a los últimos 50. Realmente compré menos de lo que tenía pensado porque me dio por comprar un poco más de IEXEC(RLC) también...


----------



## zyro (20 Dic 2019)

Como hice unos comentarios más bien bajistas, ahí va uno alcista para compensar. Es de BTC, pero creo queestá claro que las Alt esperan a que BTC resurja:

Hilo oficial de Bitcoin-XIV


----------



## paketazo (21 Dic 2019)

Llevo media vida viendo biotecnología y empresas prometiendo curas increíbles... Cáncer, Alzheimer, esclerosis... Dicen qué ya casi lo tienen... Pasan 10 años diluyendo capital, y al final humo... Pero han vivido años del cuento.

No se si aquí (cripto en general), será igual, pero parecer se parece bastante.

Un saludo


----------



## Patanegra (22 Dic 2019)




----------



## paketazo (22 Dic 2019)

Patanegra dijo:


>



La impotencia de un mercado bajista de largo plazo.

La purga entre lo mediocre, lo bueno, y lo excelente.

Incluso la lucha de poderes entre lo potencialmente bueno con hilos en el poder y lo potencialmente bueno sin contactos en las altas esferas.


Recordemos el recurrido ejemplo de los vídeos Betamax y los VHS... o la mediocridad d elos primeros PC de 8 bits frente los procesadores del Amiga moto 68000 más potentes.

IOTA puede ser el paladín pero no poseer capacidad de finalizar lo empezado, o quizá, su idea sea errónea o imposible de llevar a cabo.

Ahí fuera hay 7000 millones de cabezas pensantes, creéis que si IOTA fuera el Internet 2.0 no habría ya alguien que lo sabría a ciencia cierta y lo hubiera comprado ya a 1$ todo el suministro?

Yo no tengo ni idea, ni tengo información ni es fácil encontrarla, ya que lo que hay por la red es difuso y con muchos contrapuntos.

Lo que si es evidente es que no se puede arriesgar demasiado en estos proyectos. Pensad que con 100$ en BTC en sus inicios uno se hubiera forrado.

Si IOTA triunfa, con meterle 300$ debería de ser más que suficiente para tener un retiro decente.

Yo, lo dije y lo repito, por mi parte, ni un $ más aquí.

Suerte


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (22 Dic 2019)

Meanwhile...


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (22 Dic 2019)




----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (22 Dic 2019)




----------



## paketazo (22 Dic 2019)

Me-llamo-PEPE dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 203480



No la recuerdo a 2$ si la recuerdo por los 6$ desde los 100$...si encuentras un chart diario que lo muestre te lo agradezco.

Un saludo


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (22 Dic 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> No la recuerdo a 2$ si la recuerdo por los 6$ desde los 100$...si encuentras un chart diario que lo muestre te lo agradezco.
> 
> Un saludo



Yo tampoco lo veo. En las históricas que he visto no baja de 6.
Lo que está claro es que por aquel entonces tampoco entendieron el potencial de amazon y mirad ahora. Quiero creer que en la actualidad tampoco entienden el del protocolo iota, (llamémosle por el nombre por el que será conocido en el futuro; la IF se está empeñando mucho en darle esa coletilla).
Van a por la estandarización total y esperemos que cuando llegue el reconocimiento, vaya acompañado sin el coordinador y creciendo exponencialmente en TPS conforme se extiende su red inquebrantable tal cual virus invasor.


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Dic 2019)

Me-llamo-PEPE dijo:


> Meanwhile...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 203463



Hornet no le está sentando mal. Parece mentira que la comunidad haya sacado un nodo mejor que la IF.


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (25 Dic 2019)

Solicitud de patente de IBM para un "Sistema de programación de tareas para dispositivos IoT", que hace referencia al token IOTA como medio de pago

US20190373051A1 - Task Scheduling System for Internet of Things (IoT) Devices - Google Patents




debe ser una errata /ironic


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (25 Dic 2019)

iota va sumando presencia real en diferentes patentes por un lado: 

Patente 1 Intel: https://patentimages.storage.googleapis.com/75/65/ab/306b89ebac665f/US20190319868A1.pdf 

Patente 2 IBM: US20190373051A1 - Task Scheduling System for Internet of Things (IoT) Devices - Google Patents

Patente 3 Siemens: WO2019229031A1 - Method and system for controlling the release of a resource - Google Patents 

...más la colaboración en el proyecto alvarium con dell y linux + mano a mano con Bosch + lo que está por venir según puede verse en los POC que van sacando. Sea lo que sea los grandes actores de hw e IoT ya la están teniendo muy en cuenta para patentes/pocs/soluciones de futuro y como medio de pago.

Aun queda muchísimo por madurar en cada frente en el que está IF. Nuestra paciencia debe ser directamente proporcional.


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (26 Dic 2019)




----------



## LUIS MARIN (26 Dic 2019)

Alguien sabe si puedo comprar cfds de iota con apalancamiento y dejarlas ahi años? Que riesgo correria? No conozco bien el producto cfds


----------



## p_pin (26 Dic 2019)

LUIS MARIN dijo:


> Alguien sabe si puedo comprar cfds de iota con apalancamiento y dejarlas ahi años? Que riesgo correria? *No conozco bien el producto cfds*



Pues cumples todos los requisitos para ser desplumado


----------



## Azkenchack (26 Dic 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Pues cumples todos los requisitos para ser desplumado



como diría mi madre..."va a durar menos que un gato en una matanza"

Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (26 Dic 2019)

En total, se han publicado 111 solicitudes de patentes de 44 empresas (hasta finales de 2019)
Alrededor del 50% de todas las patentes han sido presentadas por cinco empresas: *INNOGY SE* (proveedor de energía, Alemania, 25 aplicaciones), *SIEMENS AG* (electrónica, Alemania, 12 aplicaciones), *RWE AG* (proveedor de energía, Alemania, 10 aplicaciones), *INTEL CORPORATION* (semiconductor, EE. UU., 6 aplicaciones) y *MERCK* (farmacéutico, EE. UU., 3 aplicaciones)
De todas las patentes, alrededor del 77% se han *publicado en los últimos 365 días*.
La mayoría de las entidades que presentaron patentes específicamente en relación con el protocolo IOTA parecen ser instituciones industriales con sede en Alemania.

*IOTΛ Archive: the ecosystem tracker*


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (27 Dic 2019)

Antonio Grasso, fundador y CEO de la nueva empresa italiana Digital Business Innovation srl, es considerado uno de los líderes de opinión líderes en inteligencia artificial, seguridad cibernética, transformación digital, Internet de las cosas y blockchain.

Es consultor, asesor y mentor de numerosas nuevas empresas para empresas y el sector público. Actualmente trabaja con Siemens, Intel, la Comisión Europea, Atos, Cisco, Ericsson, IBM, Talend, Huawei, Automation Anywhere y muchos otros como asesor de contenido, influenciador B2B e innovador de software.

Es miembro del jurado mundial de los ODS de las Naciones Unidas - Premio Global Entreps ...y está encantado con el potencial de iota.


----------



## Corcho (27 Dic 2019)

Hay alguien más que compre iota cada mes?


----------



## kpik (27 Dic 2019)

En el hipotético poco probable/casi imposible caso de que llegásemos a 200 (sería el equivalente de BTC a 20.000), cuando estimas que sería? 2024?


----------



## Azkenchack (28 Dic 2019)

¿Para que quieres que llegue a 200 si cuando esté a 10 vas a venderlo todo?

Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ninoshka (29 Dic 2019)

Consulta de principiante...
El día qué decidan vender, qué sugieren hacer operativamente? pasar de iota a fiat? pero no que el fiat se va ir al infierno.

Muchas gracias por las aclaraciones.


----------



## kpik (30 Dic 2019)

jjajaja la verdad que era una pregunta tonta, quería ver si animábamos esto con nuestras pajas mentales.

Bueno, la relación de Supply es en torno a 130 IOTAS/BTC. Dije 200 haciéndolo más "a ojo" 100:1, si alcanzase el máximo de BTC serían unos 150$.

La verdad que yo si espero que alcance ese precio y más. Con IOTA no veo termino medio, o no nos comemos una mierda (lo más probable por un lado), o será algo más grande de lo que ha sido BTC hasta el momento (que en el mundo "real" ha supuesto muy poco).


----------



## Azkenchack (30 Dic 2019)

Yo seguiré con la táctica de meter mensualmente pequeñas cantidades...lo equivalente a lo que uno se gastaria en una noche de marcha, en tabaco...vamos que si en el futuro no gano dinero al menos ganaré en salud

Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## T-34 (30 Dic 2019)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Yo seguiré con la táctica de meter mensualmente pequeñas cantidades...lo equivalente a lo que uno se gastaria en una noche de marcha, en tabaco...vamos que si en el futuro no gano dinero al menos ganaré en salud
> 
> Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk



El mejor comentario hasta ahora


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (1 Ene 2020)

Os dejo actualización del seguimiento de carteras una vez liquidado diciembre:

Aquí informe online:
Iota Token Distribution

Aquí gif animado de distribución de carteras:




Aquí gráfico estático de la evolución de carteras:




Y aquí histórico de total de carteras donde en diciembre se han creado 4.537 nuevas con balance mayor a cero:




Como veis misma tendencia desde que mido esto donde las carteras hasta 1Gi, hasta 10Gi, hasta 100Gi, y casi diría que hasta 1Ti (esta algo más leve) siguen acumulando en esos rangos, y los de arriba siguen distribuyendo hacia abajo. El gif animado de arriba habla por sí solo.

Como siempre, todas las interpretaciones son bienvenidas, y al margen del mercado donde imperan los trading bots bailando al son del show del Sr. Nakamoto, personalmente me sigue gustando lo que veo si se mira con una perspectiva a largo plazo.

Feliz 2020!


----------



## SuburbanK (2 Ene 2020)

Yo tengo algunas poquitas IOTAs, compradas ultimamente a los precios que ya saben. Comparto a continuacion mi opinion ignorante sobre el tema, los posible usos y los prospectos de esta crypto, esperando ser corregido/molido a palos/lo que los cognoscenti vean conveniente.

(a) A mi el concepto me resulta muy atractivo a la vez que serio, sobre la tardanza del break-out, seria facil ser impaciente y chillar, como muchos pseudo-expertos hacen, que si es un proyecto eterno, que si mucho lerele y poco larala, que de tanta perfeccion que buscan vamos a tener el pyjama de madera antes de que haya break-out...A lo cual, yo me atengo a que Bosch, Jaguar Land Rover, Volkswagen, Fujitsu, tontos no son, & ''they'll still be around when you are gone''.
(b) Me parece un error conectar el precio de I. a los exchanges. De aqui a 5-6 anyos, Bitcoin sera' una cosa ''niche'', mientras que la IOT (Internet de las cosas) estara' ya en ''full swing''...ETH, BTC, BCH e IOT son dos animales distintos....A IOTA le saldran competidores, como le han salido ya (VITA de IOTEX) por un mercado real y con crecimiento exponencial, mientras que BTC son habas contadas, en terminos de escalabilidad, usos, users etc etc etc etc., que si, que puede crecer, pero yo no lo veo escalando a $21,000 como ha hecho en el pasado, a no ser por manipulacion de 4 listos y para caerse a su precio ''real'' muy rapidamente... Mientras BTC es lo mas ''premium'' y el market standard ahora mismo en su campo, no me parece una prediccion aventurada decir que dejara' de serlo..Cuanto va a tardar SuperPotencia mundial A, B o' C en sacar su propia cryptomoneda...Una lo va a hacer ya este anyo. Menos volatilidad, menos sensacion de ''here today, gone tomorrow'', y respaldo SERIO.
(c) Lo que me trae a ''C''...Sumando lo dicho en ''A'' y ''B''....IOTA puede ser la crypto, o directamente la unidad monetaria franca para la IOT, no un producto ''premium'', no una cosa con la que mercadear, no un nicho de mercado que un porcentaje alto de la sociedad ni conoce, sino una cosa con la que pagas multas de aparcamiento, u ordenas reparaciones para la iluminacion de tu casa etc
(d) El punto ''C'' es especulacion, la incertidumbre es total, aun mas con el detalle de que valor, real o percibido, tendra' 1 IOTA...Sera' una mera fraccion, tipo lo que es un centimo, o sera' ''hard currency'', valiendo £1, $1 o cosa parecida.

Conclusion: Patron de espera y a ver que trae 2020, habra' que seguir muy atentamente las noticias tanto por parte de IF como las del resto del ancho mundo. Para apalancar un poquito de dinero, tipo lo que uno se gasta en loteria y cosas asi, me parece una inversion muy de p.m., con el proviso de lo que digo en mi punto ''D''....En cuanto quedara' una Mega-Iota, si alcanzase un precio estable y de intercambio ordinario? El precio de un cafe'? De un piso? De un coche?


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (3 Ene 2020)

Geometric Energy Corporation está vendiendo una solución SATCOM integrada de IOTA. Comunicaciones por satélite utilizando la red Iota. Se asoció con Kanooq, que está desarrollando sistemas de monitoreo de tuberías IoT, y Orbcomm, que es un proveedor global de soluciones M2M.






parece que es alguna solución para monitorizar los datos de la tubería usando Tangle a través de comunicaciones satelitales (donde la cobertura convencional de datos no está disponible).


----------



## Adamant (4 Ene 2020)

Pues ya esta en 0.17
Moon?


----------



## kpik (4 Ene 2020)

La 2 va de la mano de la 1, como muestra el interés de muchas de las mayores empresas (que de momento solo es eso, interés frente a posibles aplicaciones si en la IF logran hacer lo que prometen). A ver como avanza el 2020, pero yo tengo buenas sensaciones.


----------



## davitin (5 Ene 2020)

A roto ligeramente su techo, si tiene que bajar o subir lo hara ahora.


----------



## mathobarca (6 Ene 2020)

Ahora a por el 1!


----------



## mathobarca (6 Ene 2020)




----------



## Integer (7 Ene 2020)

Te diría que sí, si no fuera porque BTC también está subiendo, y como siempre tirando del carro.


----------



## davitin (7 Ene 2020)

Integer dijo:


> Te diría que sí, si no fuera porque BTC también está subiendo, y como siempre tirando del carro.



Lo que sale rentable es saber o al menos intentar predecir cuando va a volver a bajar el btc, por qué como dices tú está tirando del carro ....sabiendo eso podemos saber cuándo vender los iotas para luego recomprar cuando btc empiece a tirar otra vez del carro.


----------



## Integer (7 Ene 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Lo que sale rentable es saber o al menos intentar predecir cuando va a volver a bajar el btc, por qué como dices tú está tirando del carro ....sabiendo eso podemos saber cuándo vender los iotas para luego recomprar cuando btc empiece a tirar otra vez del carro.



Eso te vale con iotas o con cualquier otra cosa...

Curiosa la cita de tu firma. ¿La entiendes?


----------



## davitin (7 Ene 2020)

Integer dijo:


> Eso te vale con iotas o con cualquier otra cosa...
> 
> Curiosa la cita de tu firma. ¿La entiendes?



Iba a poner algo que no entendiese, pedante hijo de puta?


----------



## Integer (7 Ene 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Iba a poner algo que no entendiese, pedante hijo de puta?



De eunucos está el mundo lleno, y algunos los buscamos.

Sin acritud, pequeño hijo de Satán.


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Ene 2020)

Vamos a hacernos de la fiore.

Uniforms of the Italian soccer team Fiorentina will be certified with IOTA blockchain


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (8 Ene 2020)

Me he topado con un artículo que trata sobre las etapas de financiación de una startup y no he podido evitar relacionarlo con iota. 
Desde una perspectiva global hay muchísimas similitudes, y ya puestos a comparar me atrevería a decir que ahora mismo el proyecto está peleando por salir del valle de la muerte. Si lo consigue... pues imaginación al poder.




Artículo: Ciclo de financiación de las startups: así funciona


----------



## kpik (8 Ene 2020)

Me-llamo-PEPE dijo:


> Me he topado con un artículo que trata sobre las etapas de financiación de una startup y no he podido evitar relacionarlo con iota.
> Desde una perspectiva global hay muchísimas similitudes, y ya puestos a comparar me atrevería a decir que ahora mismo el proyecto está peleando por salir del valle de la muerte. Si lo consigue... pues imaginación al poder.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 210888
> ...



Efectivamente, estamos (o están) en el Valle de la muerte, donde fracasan la mayoría de startups o proyectos innovadores. Lo único que con las criptomonedas la financiación es un poco diferente (en vez de únicamente BA y FFF cuentan con mucho dinero de pequeños inversores como nosotros), pero creo que en cuanto aceptación del mercado es bastante correcta la comparación.

El coordicide es requisito indispensable pero no es suficiente para ello, hay que tener momentum (hacerlo en el momento clave, o al menos antes que salga otra solución) y además encontrar usos y clientes para adaptarte al mercado (esto parece que es lo que mejor llevan, muchos acuerdos y patentes a la espera del coordicide).

Este año promete.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (8 Ene 2020)

capica dijo:


> Efectivamente, estamos (o están) en el Valle de la muerte, donde fracasan la mayoría de startups o proyectos innovadores. Lo único que con las criptomonedas la financiación es un poco diferente (en vez de únicamente BA y FFF cuentan con mucho dinero de pequeños inversores como nosotros), pero creo que en cuanto aceptación del mercado es bastante correcta la comparación.
> 
> El coordicide es requisito indispensable pero no es suficiente para ello, hay que tener momentum (hacerlo en el momento clave, o al menos antes que salga otra solución) y además encontrar usos y clientes para adaptarte al mercado (esto parece que es lo que mejor llevan, muchos acuerdos y patentes a la espera del coordicide).
> 
> Este año promete.



En el mundillo de las shitcoins hay que sustituir en la gráfica el "valle de la muerte" por "valle de la estafa"


----------



## paketazo (8 Ene 2020)

Me-llamo-PEPE dijo:


> Me he topado con un artículo que trata sobre las etapas de financiación de una startup y no he podido evitar relacionarlo con iota.
> Desde una perspectiva global hay muchísimas similitudes, y ya puestos a comparar me atrevería a decir que ahora mismo el proyecto está peleando por salir del valle de la muerte. Si lo consigue... pues imaginación al poder.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 210888
> ...



Como comenté por aquí desde hace ya tiempo, todo es posible si hay financiación, pero en el momento que se termine, pues se acaba el sueño.

¿cuanto le queda a IOTA de cash para seguir progresando con su roadmap?

¿podrá aguantar 2, 3 o 5 años al ritmo de quema actual?

¿tendrá que ralentizar la marcha?

¿habrá un gran pump que le permitirá cubrir gastos décadas?

Como esto no es una cotizada no hay balances del estado de cuentas...y por consiguiente, los que invertimos lo hacemos a ciegas, y evidentemento eso tiene un riesgo enorme.

Un saludo


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Ene 2020)

IOTA Research Status Update


----------



## paketazo (11 Ene 2020)

@Negrofuturo de momento humo...todavía no se divisa el fuego.

IOTA ha de superar 0,23$ para empezar a levantar la cabeza...pero la prueba está en superar la cota 0,45$-0,51$ ... si logra eso, empezará a llamar la atención, sobre todo si esa escalada la hace desacoplandose de BTC.

La subida actual no es más que un resurgimiento de las alts, no es solo exclusiva de IOTA, podemos ver que muchas han rebotado ya un 50% desde mínimos...tenemos que sacar la cabeza del tiesto y mirar a las demás, de este modo tendremos una visión más realista a cerca de IOTA y si de verdad está marcando diferencias.

Lo dicho...para empezar 0,23$...llegados ahí veremos el siguiente paso.

Un saludo y suerte a to2


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Ene 2020)




----------



## Integer (14 Ene 2020)

Yo estoy viendo los pumpazos de dash y etc y me estoy poniendo malo.

A ver si empieza a chorrear capital hacia iota.


----------



## Forcopula (15 Ene 2020)

Qué ha pasado para que se diese la subida de hoy?

Enviado desde mi TA-1052 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (15 Ene 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Qué ha pasado para que se diese la subida de hoy?
> 
> Enviado desde mi TA-1052 mediante Tapatalk



Que btc ha subido.


----------



## paketazo (15 Ene 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Qué ha pasado para que se diese la subida de hoy?
> 
> Enviado desde mi TA-1052 mediante Tapatalk



Se está cambiando mucho USDT por BTC y muchas altcoins...es un patrón general. principalmente los clones de BTC han atraído gran parte de esos USDT:

BCH, BSV, LTC, Dash, BTG, BTD...

¿motivo?

Habría que hablar con el ceo de Binance y sus teje manejes


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Ene 2020)

orbeo dijo:


> Que btc ha subido.



Señorc Orbeo. Cuanto tiempo!


----------



## orbeo (15 Ene 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Señorc Orbeo. Cuanto tiempo!



Estaba escondido detrás de los arbustos esperando que suba esta mierda


----------



## kpik (15 Ene 2020)

Si en 2020 pillamos los 50$ hacemos una fiesta Madmaxera a lo lobo de wallstreet :elrisas:


----------



## grouchomarx (15 Ene 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> @Negrofuturo de momento humo...todavía no se divisa el fuego.
> 
> IOTA ha de superar 0,23$ para empezar a levantar la cabeza...pero la prueba está en superar la cota 0,45$-0,51$ ... si logra eso, empezará a llamar la atención, sobre todo si esa escalada la hace desacoplandose de BTC.
> 
> ...



Parece que hemos superado el 0,23.. vamosssssssssssssss, ahora to the moon?


----------



## davitin (15 Ene 2020)

A cuanto estaba antes del último bajón? Retrocedemos dos y avanzamos 1, vamos que estamos peor que antes y encima tenemos que alegrarnos.


----------



## Integer (16 Ene 2020)

davitin dijo:


> A cuanto estaba antes del último bajón? Retrocedemos dos y avanzamos 1, vamos que estamos peor que antes y encima tenemos que alegrarnos.



A 0,24


----------



## paketazo (16 Ene 2020)

Importante ahora conservar la zona de 0,19/0,20 antes de la rotura clara de 0,23$ que ha tocado y pasado evidentemente, pero en diario no ha cerrado claramente sobre esa resistencia.

Si no pasa nada raro, en próximas semanas deberíamos percutir claramente ese 0,23$...si no lo logra es que hay polvo bajo la alfombra todavía que tendremos que limpiar.

De momento esta subida devuelve la esperanza de financiación, y sobre todo de atención...no hay mejor publicidad que subir para una coin.


----------



## Integer (16 Ene 2020)

Parece que se ha formado un banderín alcista en el gráfico de 1h.

A ver si suena y pegamos un chupinazo.


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (16 Ene 2020)

IOTA: Becoming an IoT standard could drive market adoption - FS Insight



> Si IOTA se adopta como estándar , la red podría crecer a un valor de $ 700 mil millones , lo que se traduce en una participación del 20% de un eventual mercado de DLT de $ 3.3 trillones. A medida que trabajan para la estandarización, IOTA continúa creando aplicaciones en su red con grandes corporaciones multinacionales y compañías Fortune 500.





> IOTA lidera la adopción del estándar IoT, que es fundamental para su éxito. La interoperabilidad es clave para obtener al menos el 40% del valor estimado de $ 11 billones de la economía de IoT, según McKinsey. Esto lleva a la necesidad de estándares de la industria en torno a la comunicación de datos, el cifrado y la seguridad. IOTA está en el proceso de establecer estándares y contribuir con su código fuente abierto a una red de contribuyentes en asociación con el grupo de gestión de objetos del organismo de estándares (se espera que el proceso de adopción se complete a fines de 2020). Creemos que el estándar ganador tendrá una participación de mercado dominante.


----------



## Adamant (17 Ene 2020)

Moon!


----------



## paketazo (17 Ene 2020)

Adamant dijo:


> Moon!



Parece que ya se han dado cuenta de que existe. 

Ahora para que todo vaya OK, debería de meterse en el top 15, no nos sirve que todas suban, IOTA ha de marcar diferencia. 

Suerte y salud


----------



## Ninoshka (17 Ene 2020)

0.25 y subiendo otra vez-<<<<


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (17 Ene 2020)

Esto se parece a Abengoa....


----------



## grouchomarx (17 Ene 2020)

Más madera!!!!!!! vamos a por el 0.30


----------



## paketazo (17 Ene 2020)

grouchomarx dijo:


> Más madera!!!!!!! vamos a por el 0.30



No va a ser tan fácil... Hay que engañar al personal si de verdad la van a subir hasta máximos algún día. 

No puede quedar nadie... Ni los más crédulos.


----------



## grouchomarx (17 Ene 2020)

Parece que va perdiendo fuerza.... esta descansando. En breve otro empujoncito.  Después de 2 años esperando, podía ser ya la hora no? Algún día de estos será


----------



## grouchomarx (17 Ene 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> No va a ser tan fácil... Hay que engañar al personal si de verdad la van a subir hasta máximos algún día.
> 
> No puede quedar nadie... Ni los más crédulos.



Hay que seguir resistiendo!!!!! Resistiré!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paketazo (17 Ene 2020)

grouchomarx dijo:


> Hay que seguir resistiendo!!!!! Resistiré!!!!!!!!!!!



Hay que pensar que si esto se gira (altcoins) las que más hayan sufrido y sigan en la brecha (con desarrollo), serán muy posiblemente las que más suban desde mínimos.

¿alguno recuerda IOTA en que máximo puesto estuvo de marketcap?

Creo que estuvo 5º pero no podría jurarlo.

Por otra parte hay que poner carne en el asador...queremos coordicidio si no...no tenemos nada 

Un saludo


----------



## Nostalgia (17 Ene 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Hay que pensar que si esto se gira (altcoins) las que más hayan sufrido y sigan en la brecha (con desarrollo), serán muy posiblemente las que más suban desde mínimos.
> 
> ¿alguno recuerda IOTA en que máximo puesto estuvo de marketcap?
> 
> ...



a la 4 llegó pasando a ripple y quedandose detrás de bch


----------



## StalkerTlön (17 Ene 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Hay que pensar que si esto se gira (altcoins) las que más hayan sufrido y sigan en la brecha (con desarrollo), serán muy posiblemente las que más suban desde mínimos.
> 
> ¿alguno recuerda IOTA en que máximo puesto estuvo de marketcap?
> 
> ...



Creo recordar ver IOTA brevemente en tercera posición.


----------



## paketazo (17 Ene 2020)

Los españoles somos fáciles de conformar gracias a la imaginación y a los sueños...IOTA sube un 70% desde los últimos mínimos y ya somos más felices que un niño delante de un puesto de helados...aun que vayamos perdiendo un 50% de nuestra inversión.

Dicho esto, para llegar al último peldaño hay que empezar por el primero, y en eso estamos.

Suerte y buen fin de semana


----------



## paketazo (17 Ene 2020)

Jdnec logró su objetivo, multiplicar fiat en poco tiempo...ahora estará en otros fregados, pero que pensaría Jdnec si la próxima vez que mire la cotización de IOTA está a 30$?

Recuerdo hace años foreando por ahí me encontré a un chaval que había vendido unos 1000 BTC a 80$ y estaba la ostia de feliz, se había ido a Londres gracias a ese dinero, y había encontrado un curro decente.

No me quiero imaginar la cara del chaval hoy en día cada vez que piense que tuvo 1000 BTC...que equivalen a 1000 BCH, 1000 BSV 1000 BTG... lo que gana ahora en un año en Londres serían 3 o 4 BTC de los que "regaló"

¿pasará eso con IOTA?

Márcate tu objetivo, si vas solo a por pasta, no será complicado que desde aquí puedas hacer un 2X o 3X...si vas a por un sueño que pasa una vez en la vida compañero...ahí tendrás que arriesgar algo más que dinero.

Un saludo


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Ene 2020)




----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (17 Ene 2020)

Adivinad quien ha vendido este medio día en máximos:

*Antes:*




*Después:*




Han vendido *4.5Ti* que a *25* céntimos son *1.125.000* $ si no he calculado mal. Si IF no hubiera vendido ahora mismo estaríamos un poquito más arriba.

Y aquí el momento inmortalizado:




Aunque no nos haga mucha gracia hoy por hoy el token es la mayor parte de la financiación de la fundación. Desanima a hans con el martillo, pero si lo miramos por el lado positivo nos están dando la oportunidad de acumular a precios populares. Lo mismo tenemos que darle hasta las gracias...


----------



## paketazo (17 Ene 2020)

Me-llamo-PEPE dijo:


> Adivinad quien ha vendido este medio día en máximos:
> 
> *Antes:*
> 
> ...



con este dato muy importante que nos ofreces, se presupone que no tienen la intención próximamente de liberar ninguna noticia relevante que pueda pumpear el valor. 

Estas informaciones para el corto incluso medio plazo son muy valiosas.

Un saludo


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (17 Ene 2020)

Pues una de dos: o como dices no hay noticias de calado en el corto/medio plazo, o están caninos para pagar sueldos, o lo mismo han preferido quemar cartuchos para vacas flacas... 
....lo bueno es que están más activos que nunca en su discord y en github. Están a un ritmo muy bueno.


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (17 Ene 2020)

de todos estos movimientos han avisado previamente en su discord. La venta de hoy no ha sido a traición y estaba al caer al siguiente subidon. Es cierto que si no soltaran tanto lastre lo mismo estábamos al triple o quien sabe a cuanto más de cotización y entonces el rendimiento del token hubiera llamado mucho más la atención, no se... ..supuestamente todo esto es para financiar, pero la verdad absoluta sólo la saben ellos. 

Lo único que nos queda es informarnos los unos a los otros...


----------



## kpik (17 Ene 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Jdnec logró su objetivo, multiplicar fiat en poco tiempo...ahora estará en otros fregados, pero que pensaría Jdnec si la próxima vez que mire la cotización de IOTA está a 30$?
> 
> Recuerdo hace años foreando por ahí me encontré a un chaval que había vendido unos 1000 BTC a 80$ y estaba la ostia de feliz, se había ido a Londres gracias a ese dinero, y había encontrado un curro decente.
> 
> ...



Eso es lo jodido, saber cuándo vender. Soñar es muy bonito pero si se planta en 10$, o 30$, a ver a quien no le tiembla el dedo y aguanta sin vender. Igual con los años llega a 300 y te daba para jubilarte, o igual te tiras años lamentando no haber vendido.


----------



## paketazo (17 Ene 2020)

capica dijo:


> Eso es lo jodido, saber cuándo vender. Soñar es muy bonito pero si se planta en 10$, o 30$, a ver a quien no le tiembla el dedo y aguanta sin vender. Igual con los años llega a 300 y te daba para jubilarte, o igual te tiras años lamentando no haber vendido.



Y eso se lo cuentas a uno que vendió 10.000 ETH con un 20% de beneficio cuando estaba a menos de 1$.

Ya la cagué una vez la próxima ó cielo o infierno. 

Un saludo


----------



## sangean (18 Ene 2020)

Buenas... como se compra la iota?

Quiero decir.. como se invierte?


----------



## easyridergs (18 Ene 2020)

Se supone que antes de fin de mes tendremos alphanet de goshimmer. Veremos cuantos miles de tps es capaz de tragar la nueva estructura del libro mayor contable que lleva incorporada. Estos cambios van a ir incorporándose a la mainnet y veremos en esta un incremento importante de las ctps. 

A día de hoy ya tenemos la mejor mainnet que hemos tenido nunca, tenemos más ctps que nunca utilizando HW mucho menos potente. Con una raspberryPi te puedes montar un nodo funcional en la mainnet, hace meses necesitabas 8gb de ram y 4 núcleos para funcionar decentemente. Hay que tener paciencia, se está gestando un nuevo paradigma de los DLT, ya no hablamos de locomotoras de vapor, hablamos de crear una locomotora de AVE. La tecnología es mucho más compleja y difícil de entender, pero allí está, la entendamos o no.

Saludos.


----------



## Integer (18 Ene 2020)

Es complicado entender la magnitud de estas cosas sin estar metido en desarrollos grandes que las utilicen, sea blockchain o dag.
Todos entendemos la grandeza de un sistema de contabilidad distribuida público y no falsable. Si se aplicara, por ejemplo, en el gasto público (gobiernos) la inversión de las recaudaciones por impuestos sería muchísimo más eficiente, traducido, un mejor nivel de vida.
Por poner sólo una aplicación.


----------



## paketazo (18 Ene 2020)

Integer dijo:


> Es complicado entender la magnitud de estas cosas sin estar metido en desarrollos grandes que las utilicen, sea blockchain o dag.
> Todos entendemos la grandeza de un sistema de contabilidad distribuida público y no falsable. Si se aplicara, por ejemplo, en el gasto público (gobiernos) la inversión de las recaudaciones por impuestos sería muchísimo más eficiente, traducido, un mejor nivel de vida.
> Por poner sólo una aplicación.



Admito que en un primer momento no entendía el trasfondo de ETH, simplemente pensaba en sacarme unos cuartos rápidos, y así sucedió.

Por aquel entonces creía en BTC, y quizá en proyectos como Maid, que buscaban algo diferente a BTC...el resto era especular pump&dump de libro, y eso pensaba de ETH.

Hoy años más tarde, puedo decir que soy más viejo pero no me atrevería a afirmar que sea más sabio.

Hablando de ETH y ya que yo mismo la he traído a la palestra tengo que admitir que me equivoqué con ella, me equivoqué tanto que ahora suspiro, pero no lloro, quizá una sonrisa pensando en lo que pudo ser, pero lo guardo en el baúl de los recuerdos secretos.

Dicho esto, ahora os voy a soltar una osadía que manejo desde hace tiempo, y sé que no gustará por aquí y menos en el foro de BTC... creo que ETH va a superar a BTC en capitalización en un futuro.

Su uso es ya hoy más que probado, cada día aparecen más elementos tokenizados sobre la cadena, y a nadie le extraña ya que esté para quedarse.

El apoyo de grandes empresas que lo usan y avalan su confianza es el mejor cartel, algo que en BTC no se puede admitir, ya que estar con BTC para una empresa es ir en contra del sistema y sus bases.

Yo tengo ETH por ahí metido desde hace tiempo, nada importante, solo testimonial respecto a lo que tuve, pero no venderé ni una, ya que si sigue usándose y aumentando la demanda los 1200$ que vimos cuando nadie la usaba más que para crear tokens absurdos se quedarán muy cortos.

Ya sé que hay otras que la imitan y quizá lo hagan mejor, pero lo mismo podemos decir de BTC, y ahí sigue marcando el ritmo.

Lo dicho, es solo una corazonada, pero creo que ETH acabará superando a BTC en cuanto a capitalización , ya que en uso hace tiempo que lo superó.

IOTA podría seguir ese camino, pero aquí y ahora ETH ya es un producto "terminado" que se está limando día a día, mientras que IOTA es un protocolo que ha de calar y ha de ser todavía aceptado...

IOTA vendría a ser un sistema operativo en los años 80... puede que se convierta en Windows o que termine solo siendo la antesala de otro proyecto mayor que le superará y mejorará.

Vale la pena llevar algo de IOTA también, sin dudas.


----------



## Forcopula (18 Ene 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Admito que en un primer momento no entendía el trasfondo de ETH, simplemente pensaba en sacarme unos cuartos rápidos, y así sucedió.
> 
> Hoy años más tarde, puedo decir que soy más viejo pero no me atrevería a afirmar que sea más sabio.



No me cabe duda de que has ganado sabiduría, eres una persona respetada, que expone sus argumentos con humildad y con ánimo de ayudar a los demás simplemente, y eso es algo que yo y seguramente la mayoría del foro agradecemos. Te lo digo porque en tu caso los "thanx" se quedan cortos y no es algo que abunde en este foro.

Dicho esto me gustaría saber porque veis parecida la gráfica de IOTA a la de ETH o BTC, si como muchas veces vosotros mismo habéis dicho, IOTA replica los movimientos que hace BTC. Siendo así las coins que de la mismo forma replican los movimientos de BTC (es decir la mayoría) serían susceptibles de poder decirse lo mismo de ellas. No soy ningún experto y solo quiero aprender: qué diferencia la gráfica de IOTA del resto?

Un saludo


Enviado desde mi TA-1052 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (18 Ene 2020)

Realmente lo único que sube es Bitcoin.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (18 Ene 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Realmente lo único que sube es Bitcoin.


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (19 Ene 2020)

Patente de Samsumg incluyendo a iota:


----------



## easyridergs (19 Ene 2020)

De momento ayer me dediqué a tocar los huevos a CFB. Le dije que era un inútil y que la red iba mucho desde que él ya no está en la IF. La verdad que CFB lo encajó bien, contestó troleando, en su línea, pero ni baneos ni leches, bien. De momento es mejor tener un poco de FUD, mejor que todavía continúe en coma.


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (19 Ene 2020)

Otra patente de siemens, y en en esta se hace mención expresa al token:



> *La corporación global alemana Siemens ya ha recibido su 13ª patente, que hace referencia a la tecnología IOTA.*
> *Con la nueva patente, Siemens se asegura el derecho a un sistema de protección de los procesos de aplicación en el que se utilizan tokens, como la IOTA, para evitar los ataques de fuerza bruta.*
> *En la patente, Siemens se refiere al método como un «enfoque basado en el depósito opt-in». Bajo este enfoque, se requiere un pequeño depósito por cada intento de acceso, el cual es reembolsado inmediatamente después de un registro exitoso. Esto hace que los ataques de fuerza bruta sean rápidamente muy costosos y, por lo tanto, poco económicos. Siemens describe el proceso en detalle usando IOTA, PIVX y otros protocolos de pago de la siguiente manera: *



Siemens obtiene patente para procesos de inicio de sesión con IOTA


----------



## Mig29 (19 Ene 2020)

Esto avanza a buen ritmo, y a estos precios yo he cargado un poco mas.


----------



## Perturbado (19 Ene 2020)

Saludos a todos los de este tema.

Me ha animado a adquirir unos IOTA.

Novatillo e ignorante en cryptos he efectuado un mini master esta tarde. 

Al final leido por aqui y por alla he decido usa trinity walet i moonpay para comprar directamente desde tarjeta. No he visto ninguna otra opcion mas sencilla. Me he estrenado comprando 100 Euros. Comision de 4,95 euros por parte de moonpay.

Ahora a la espera de que la compra se efectue. Tras media hora de espera aun me aparece como transación pendiente.

La billetera la tengo tanto en papel como en fichero encriptado. 

Preguntas que cantidad es la adecuada para cada billetera? En que momento, si la cantidad depositada ya empieza a tener muchos ceros, es adecuado repartir en diferentes wallets?


----------



## SuburbanK (20 Ene 2020)

''Coindirect'' tiene comision mas barata que Moonpay...Creeis que Existe alguna ventaja en tener las IOTAS en Trinity en vez de en otro wallet?


----------



## Pepe la rana (20 Ene 2020)

Os fiais de Trinity? Lo descarge de su pagina web y el ordenador me hace cosas rarunas....


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Ene 2020)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Os fiais de Trinity? Lo descarge de su pagina web y el ordenador me hace cosas rarunas....



Trinity es totalmente fiable.


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Ene 2020)

Ha entrado un volumen monstruoso contra BTC por parte de una ballena. Repito, monstruoso.




Igual es una liquidación de shorts, pero llama la atención.


----------



## grouchomarx (20 Ene 2020)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Os fiais de Trinity? Lo descarge de su pagina web y el ordenador me hace cosas rarunas....



Yo la tengo en el PC y en el Móvil y va perfecta. No me fío de otra.


----------



## grouchomarx (20 Ene 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Ha entrado un volumen monstruoso contra BTC por parte de una ballena. Repito, monstruoso.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 217848
> 
> ...



 que ha pasado?


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (20 Ene 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Ha entrado un volumen monstruoso contra BTC por parte de una ballena. Repito, monstruoso.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 217848
> 
> ...



Algun listo ha cambiado cromos de sathos por miotas a lo bestia. Yo creo que es causal más bien...


----------



## Pepe la rana (20 Ene 2020)

Lo descargue de su web y se me hizo un lio con los modulos, es normal entonces? 

Se puede comprobar de alguna manera que no me han dado gato por liebre.




Parlakistan dijo:


> Trinity es totalmente fiable.





grouchomarx dijo:


> Yo la tengo en el PC y en el Móvil y va perfecta. No me fío de otra.


----------



## Forcopula (20 Ene 2020)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Lo descargue de su web y se me hizo un lio con los modulos, es normal entonces?
> 
> Se puede comprobar de alguna manera que no me han dado gato por liebre.



Tienen en la página web publicado el hash 256 de cada versión de Trinity, lo descargas, comparas qué coincide con el que tiene publicado IOTA en su web y ya está.

En teoría eso es suficiente

Enviado desde mi TA-1052 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Perturbado (20 Ene 2020)

Llegado el momento de querer vender IOTAs y ya hablando de cantidades considerables.

Se deberá mover del trinity wallet a alguna plataforma de compraventa? Desde esa plataforma pueden enviar a numero de cuenta nacional? O hay que abrir una cuenta intermedia en otra plataforma para poder recibir el dinero?


----------



## calvocelapelo (20 Ene 2020)

No nos perturbemos,empezar a pensar en vender a cambio de grandes cantidades de dinero suena irreal y fantasioso después del dump que lleva esta mierda


----------



## Perturbado (20 Ene 2020)

calvocelapelo dijo:


> No nos perturbemos,empezar a pensar en vender a cambio de grandes cantidades de dinero suena irreal y fantasioso después del dump que lleva esta mierda



Le hablo desde mi ignorancia sobre el tema.

Supongo que lo de menos es que sean IOTAs. 

Modifico pregunta. Si por ejemplo ahora tuviese gritones de Bitcoins y quisiese vender unos cuantos de ellos por unos 100.000 euros. Que pasos y procesos deberia seguir hasta llegar a cuenta nacional en euros?


----------



## Nailuj2000 (20 Ene 2020)

Muy sencillo:
Entras en localbtcoins.com, te haces una cuenta.
Si tienes muucha prisa eliges a alguien que compre, o pones ofertas de venta.
Y listo.


----------



## Integer (20 Ene 2020)

En el caso de IOTA, con omoku no necesitas mover a un exchange.


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Ene 2020)

Perturbado dijo:


> Llegado el momento de querer vender IOTAs y ya hablando de cantidades considerables.
> 
> Se deberá mover del trinity wallet a alguna plataforma de compraventa? Desde esa plataforma pueden enviar a numero de cuenta nacional? O hay que abrir una cuenta intermedia en otra plataforma para poder recibir el dinero?



Directamente a Euro la mejor es bitpanda. En binance no hay intercambio euro - IOTA.


----------



## Corcho (20 Ene 2020)

Un mes más un saquito de iotas más para la saca


----------



## Patanegra (20 Ene 2020)

'Independent' Stock Market Researcher Fundstrat Shills Paid Crypto 'Report'


----------



## Perturbado (20 Ene 2020)

Formándome sobre cryptos...

Una cosa que me escama de los iotas o miotas

Existen 2.780 millones de iotas en circulación de un total posibles de 2.780 millones iota que se pueden fabricar. Este es el límite físico imposible de superar? O puede llegar a subir ese límite?

Choca mucho comparado con los bitcoins el límite son solo 21 millones de bitcoins. De los cuales en la actualidad existen 18 millones y poco en circulación.

En este punto el Bitcoin si se ve seriote. En cambio los IOTAS comparativamente parece tocomocho.

Es que ahora mismo ya hay más de 100 IOTAS por cada un Bitcoin


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Ene 2020)

Patanegra dijo:


> 'Independent' Stock Market Researcher Fundstrat Shills Paid Crypto 'Report'



Más reputación tiene fundstrat que una web llamada ccn, realmente da vergüenza el artículo. El informe de fundstrat me pareció bastante cauto, parece como dice Negrofuturo que lo de la ccn lo ha escrito un Terawatista.


----------



## Perturbado (21 Ene 2020)

Perturbado dijo:


> Formándome sobre cryptos...
> 
> Una cosa que me escama de los iotas o miotas
> 
> ...



Me auto respondo

Un Miota es un millón de IOTAS así que existen 2780 millones de millones de IOTAS. Lo que sería 2780 billones nuestros 10 elevado a la 12.

Este es un límite infranqueable. Nunca más se crearán más IOTAS.

Però entonces la diferencia con los bitscoins es de más de 100 millones de IOTAS por cada BItcoin.

2700.000.000 millones vs 21 millones.


Lo dicho es como leer en voz alta la lección para aprender. Ya se que todos los de aquí tenéis está información


----------



## Perturbado (21 Ene 2020)

No idea que son los Satosis



> Hay 132 Miotas por cada Btc, pero Btc cotiza a 34000 IOTAS no a 132 IOTAS
> 
> Así que debería estar IOTA más cerca de 64$ que de 0,25$ ...¿no?



Del primer párrafo ya entiendo la primera frase. 132.000.000 IOTAS por cada BItcoin.

Pero lo de "BTC cotiza a 34000 IOTAS" no lo entiendo.

Bueno si que 34000x 0,25 dólares. Son 8500 dolares. Es eso?


Pero entonces si la diferencia entre IOTAS I BTC son de 132.000.000.

Entonces un IOTA debería valer 8500 dólares dividido entre 132.000.000.
0,000064 dolares

Cuál és mi error?





.


----------



## Forcopula (21 Ene 2020)

Perturbado dijo:


> No idea que son los Satosis
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toma, que te veo un poco perdido.

Aclaraciones sobre la unidad de medida de IOTA. – IOTA HISPANO

Enviado desde mi TA-1052 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Perturbado (21 Ene 2020)

Vale lo pillo ahora. La cotización de 0,24 dólares es en MIOTAS.

Ahora he visto que los 100 euros comprados ayer han servido para adquirir 408 MIOTAS no IOTAS.

Es decir, que ahora dispongo de 408.000.000 IOTAS


----------



## Forcopula (21 Ene 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Toma, que te veo un poco perdido.
> 
> Aclaraciones sobre la unidad de medida de IOTA. – IOTA HISPANO
> 
> Enviado desde mi TA-1052 mediante Tapatalk



Resumiendo, tú compras MIOTAS y esa es la medida básica.

Las IOTAS son los decimales de las MIOTAS, igual que BTC tiene decimales

1 MIOTA = 1.000.000 IOTAS
1 IOTA = 0,000001 MIOTA

Enviado desde mi TA-1052 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kpik (21 Ene 2020)

Perturbado dijo:


> No idea que son los Satosis
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El supply de IOTA es en torno a 132x el de BTC

Es decir, si IOTA alcanzase la cotización actual del BTC (hubiese el mismo dinero invertido en ella), cada una valdría 8.600$/132 = 65$. Si todo va bien y llega al ATH de BTC (cuando valía en torno a 20.000$) cada IOTA valdría 151$. Pero *en mi opinión*, el potencial de IOTA es mayor. No se va a quedar como una moneda virtual o un valor refugiocomo el BTC, o se queda en nada o llegará a capitalizar mucho más de lo que ha conseguido BTC.

Me da la sensación de que muchos os estáis metiendo ahora a IOTA con la esperanza de que llegue a valer 20.000$ y pegar el pelotazo que no pudisteis con BTC. Y eso amigo es muuuy improbable que pase. No tienes que pensar eso, tienes que pensar, que si tienes 500€ para invertir, es más facil, *(anque poco probable, no olvidar que hablamos de inversiones de muy alto riesgo)* que se conviertan en 50.000 en IOTA (que pase a valer 20$) que en BTC (que pase a valer 800.000$)


----------



## Integer (21 Ene 2020)

Hemos vuelto a volúmenes normales de movimiento (muy bajos, por desgracia) y el precio sigue estabilizado.

Me parece que puede propiciar otro petardazo para arriba si empieza a incrementarse, quizás hacia los $0,30 - $0,31.

Hagan juego.


----------



## Perturbado (21 Ene 2020)

Hoy la segunda compra mediante moon pay. Al ser una cantidad mayor empieza a doler el 4 por ciento de comisión por tarjeta y otros.

Mirare alternativas. Como las que indicáis.

Hasta cuantas miotas guardariais por billetera?


Aprendiendo más sobre cryptos. Veo que las más fiable e implantada, aparte del BTC, es la ethereum. Cierto?


----------



## Perturbado (21 Ene 2020)

Gracias a todos por la información.

Quiero compartir con todos esta imagen.








Espero que esta aportación os sirva si quereís tener mas controlado las cotizaciones de las crypto.


elgato Stream Deck. A veces ronda los 100 euros por Amazon.


----------



## Perturbado (22 Ene 2020)

Una pregunta para entrar en el meollo de la cuestión. Y creo que es la única cuestión que importa. Según la respuesta quedará claro si el IOTA triunfará o no...

Que relación tiene los IOTAs con esto?

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_de_las_cosas


----------



## Perturbado (22 Ene 2020)

Se supone que IOTA tiene relación con IOT però lo inquietante es que en la wiki en inglés, que es más extensa, en ningún momento se nombra a IOTA ni por casualidad.

Internet of things - Wikipedia

Tampoco en bibliografia, ni en referencias extenas.

Parece más pufo entonces

Ahora llevo 500 euros metidos. Añadire 500 euros más para llegar a 1000. Pero me paro con esta cantidad.

Quería adquirir bastante más. Pero no me quiero arriesgar, puedo asumir perder 1000. Pero con lo leído hasta ahora me he desanimado bastante.


----------



## Azkenchack (22 Ene 2020)

Perturbado dijo:


> Se supone que IOTA tiene relación con IOT però lo inquietante es que en la wiki en inglés, que es más extensa, en ningún momento se nombra a IOTA ni por casualidad.
> 
> Internet of things - Wikipedia
> 
> ...



Pues nada, edítalo y pon en referencias y blibligrafia lo que quieras...y que no se te olvide mencionar este foro...
Seguro que cuando lo pongas, en una semana Iota hace un x1000 y deja de ser un pufo

Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Perturbado (22 Ene 2020)

No sé por dónde pillar su comentario, Sr. Azkenchack.

Añado que en Inglés parece que todavía no existe la entrada IOTA.

Cierto es que Wikipedia tiene la credibilidad que tiene. Pero tampoco me creo lo publicado en la fundación IOTA.

Lo único objetivo pueden ser comentarios de terceros neutrales, sin aperente relacion, sobre la funcionalidad de iota en el internet de la cosas. Que puede aportar IOTA y que sea considerada como imprescindible.


----------



## Black Hammer (22 Ene 2020)

Perturbado dijo:


> Se supone que IOTA tiene relación con IOT però lo inquietante es que en la wiki en inglés, que es más extensa, en ningún momento se nombra a IOTA ni por casualidad.
> 
> Internet of things - Wikipedia
> 
> ...



Yo tengo un blog y tampoco salgo en la Wikipedia, ni en la entrada relativa a Internet ni en la relativa a los Blogs. Vaya pufo de blog el mío...


----------



## Perturbado (22 Ene 2020)

Depende de la aspiraciones de su blog pues como que da igual.

Pero vamos, supongo que por ejemplo a FaceBook le interesa que se haga referencia de ellos en la entrada de redes sociales de wiki.

Pero en fin, son formas de ver la cosas diferentes de cada uno


----------



## davitin (22 Ene 2020)

capica dijo:


> El supply de IOTA es en torno a 132x el de BTC
> 
> Es decir, si IOTA alcanzase la cotización actual del BTC (hubiese el mismo dinero invertido en ella), cada una valdría 8.600$/132 = 65$. Si todo va bien y llega al ATH de BTC (cuando valía en torno a 20.000$) cada IOTA valdría 151$. Pero *en mi opinión*, el potencial de IOTA es mayor. No se va a quedar como una moneda virtual o un valor refugiocomo el BTC, o se queda en nada o llegará a capitalizar mucho más de lo que ha conseguido BTC.
> 
> Me da la sensación de que muchos os estáis metiendo ahora a IOTA con la esperanza de que llegue a valer 20.000$ y pegar el pelotazo que no pudisteis con BTC. Y eso amigo es muuuy improbable que pase. No tienes que pensar eso, tienes que pensar, que si tienes 500€ para invertir, es más facil, *(anque poco probable, no olvidar que hablamos de inversiones de muy alto riesgo)* que se conviertan en 50.000 en IOTA (que pase a valer 20$) que en BTC (que pase a valer 800.000$)



Joder, una cifra entre 60 y 150 estaría más que bien, muchos de aquí pagaríamos el pelotazo padre.

De todos modos yo veo mucho flipamiento, esto ni hace más que ir para atrás....pasamos de 0.40 a 0.15 y la peña se emociona por qué hemos regresado a 0.25, lol.


----------



## barborico (22 Ene 2020)




----------



## kpik (22 Ene 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Joder, una cifra entre 60 y 150 estaría más que bien, muchos de aquí pagaríamos el pelotazo padre.
> 
> De todos modos yo veo mucho flipamiento, esto ni hace más que ir para atrás....pasamos de 0.40 a 0.15 y la peña se emociona por qué hemos regresado a 0.25, lol.



Está claro, ya firmaba yo. Y por mi parte flipamiento ninguno, ya recalco en mi mensaje que es muy poco probable. Lo más seguro es que perdamos todo lo invertido, pero hay una pequeña probabilidad de que nos cambie la vida dándonos tranquilidad y libertad.


----------



## Integer (22 Ene 2020)

Giró el cuchillo incrustado en su víctima. Una breve exhalación se escapó entre los dientes apretados del moribundo mientras lágrimas de rabia le llenaban los ojos. Al retirarlo la sangre corrió libre.

"Bonita vela roja. Saluda al futuro, terawatista".


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (22 Ene 2020)

No podemos decir que fue mala idea añadir las compras del token a través de la billetera...

Der Kauf von IOTA durch Trinity Wallet erweist sich bereits als ein großer Erfolg - Kryptozeitung


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (22 Ene 2020)

IOTA se suma al mercado de Metal Pay:

Metal Pay welcomes IOTA to our Marketplace


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Ene 2020)




----------



## easyridergs (23 Ene 2020)




----------



## Perturbado (24 Ene 2020)

Vuelvo a escribir aquí ahora que empieza a ser una zona amigable para mí.

No queria hablar estrictamente de Miotas.

Más bien consulta sobre el aprendizaje en el que estoy estos días. Sobre minado, preguntar si los IOTAS pueden llegar a minarse actualmente. Por internet parece que si. Pero por otro lado en varios lugares se indica que ya están en circulación todo los Miotas posibles.

Sobre minado parece que lo más interesante es dedicarse a ethereums. Se basan en GPU y mantiene un valor actual aceptable de 160 euros en la actualidad. Pero no tengo ni idea del tiempo de minado y consumo de un equipo para gamming actual dedicado a ello 

Que tal una o varias Nvidias 1080 Ti para minado?

Por ultimo compartir una investigación de novato que puede ser errónea. Por lo analizado hasta ahora parecen interesantes los Ethereums, IOTAs NEOs y BSVs. Aunque esta última leí que hace 9 meses estuvo a punto de desaparecer.

Alguna cripto que sumaríais a las dichas? Descartáis alguna de las nombradas?


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (25 Ene 2020)

*AlphaNexT: el primer sistema de comercio autónomo de autoauditoría*



*

Fuente: AlphaNexT: the first self-auditing autonomous trading system*

_[...]Para permitir pruebas en sistemas de comercio de alta frecuencia, PoROI también se implementará en IOTA Tangle tan pronto como se lance una solución escalable de permanode (más sobre IOTA en la próxima publicación).[...]

[...]Si una estrategia en AlphaNext requiere que se envíen señales cada muy pocos minutos (por ejemplo, para actualizar un stop-loss final), esto aumentaría enormemente las tarifas de red requeridas en blockchains como Ethereum. Una solución podría ser mover las Pruebas de Ethereum Blockchain a IOTA Tangle, que no tiene tarifas de transacción.[...]_

Hay muchos proyectos innovadores en la recámara esperando la evolución de IOTA para huir de las viejas y pesadas cadenas de bloques jurásicas...


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Ene 2020)

Perturbado dijo:


> Vuelvo a escribir aquí ahora que empieza a ser una zona amigable para mí.
> 
> No queria hablar estrictamente de Miotas.
> 
> ...



No recomiendo la minería para nada, tal vez la de BTC con Asic y aún así estarás en una tremenda desventaja contra los chinos. Tal como está ahora mismo el mercado, si quieres invertir, invierte directamente en la compra de cryptomonedas, nunca en minería.


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Ene 2020)

Una empresa de Estados Unidos, especialista el IA, robótica e iot ha publicado este tweet. En los hashtag hay una mención a IOTA. Curioso lo que hacen con el Tesla, lo que no se es si estarán subcontratados por Tesla o no.


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (25 Ene 2020)

....y otra patente más mencionando a *IOTA*, y esta vez es de *BOSCH*:

*Método y Dispositivo para operar un sistema de pago digital:*

Fuente de la patente: Espacenet – search results


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Ene 2020)




----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (25 Ene 2020)

no creo que esté muy lejano el día que veamos confirmaciones sostenidas por debajo del minuto

Llevan horas dándole chicha al invento:




Esto va teniendo muy buena pinta!


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (25 Ene 2020)

La captura es uno de tantos monitores del tangle, en este caso Tanglebeat. IOTA network related metrics
Si lo ponéis a 24 horas veréis que desde las 4 de la mañana de hoy hasta poco después de las 20 le han metido un arreón muy serio, imagino que de pruebas, para ver qué tal se va moviendo con un índice de SPAM potente. En el resultado vemos que ha pasado de 10-15 TPS y cTPS de media a más de 40 sostenidas y con practicamente un 100% de confirmaciones. Esto hace que el tiempo de confirmación de una transacción baje drásticamente a casi un minuto y poco y además se puedan atender más al mismo tiempo. Es un primer paso para dar a ver el potencial del software que se está implementando en los nuevos nodos gracias a Hornet donde se va reemplazando poco a poco IRI, y todo esto con el prototipo de goshimmer a la vuelta de la esquina donde ya nos están casi garantizando que vamos a empezar a ver nada menos que +20.000 tps, y ojo que es sólo el comienzo.

De momento sólo podemos decir que IF sigue encajando las piezas del puzzle poco a poco... (las conclusiones que se las saque cada uno)

Aquí una comparación estimativa del nivel de control de TPS (sin capas secundarias) de otros proyectos para que os hagáis a la idea:





















Fuente: Who Scales It Best? Blockchains' TPS Analysis


----------



## kpik (26 Ene 2020)

Me-llamo-PEPE dijo:


> La captura es uno de tantos monitores del tangle, en este caso Tanglebeat. IOTA network related metrics
> Si lo ponéis a 24 horas veréis que desde las 4 de la mañana de hoy hasta poco después de las 20 le han metido un arreón muy serio, imagino que de pruebas, para ver qué tal se va moviendo con un índice de SPAM potente. En el resultado vemos que ha pasado de 10-15 TPS y cTPS de media a más de 40 sostenidas y con practicamente un 100% de confirmaciones. Esto hace que el tiempo de confirmación de una transacción baje drásticamente a casi un minuto y poco y además se puedan atender más al mismo tiempo. Es un primer paso para dar a ver el potencial del software que se está implementando en los nuevos nodos gracias a Hornet donde se va reemplazando poco a poco IRI, y todo esto con el prototipo de goshimmer a la vuelta de la esquina donde ya nos están casi garantizando que vamos a empezar a ver nada menos que +20.000 tps, y ojo que es sólo el comienzo.
> 
> De momento sólo podemos decir que IF sigue encajando las piezas del puzzle poco a poco... (las conclusiones que se las saque cada uno)
> ...



Joder con Fleta no? Alguien puede dar más info de este proyecto? Nunca lo había visto..

(Perdón si es offtopcic)


----------



## Pepe la rana (26 Ene 2020)

capica dijo:


> Joder con Fleta no? Alguien puede dar más info de este proyecto? Nunca lo había visto..
> 
> (Perdón si es offtopcic)



Más quebrada que IOTA que ya es decir....


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Ene 2020)

*Más y más patentes con el protocolo IOTA.*
IOTA y su protocolo descentralizado aseguran numerosos inventos. Las compañías conocidas están registrando cada vez más las patentes de IOTA. La nueva década tiene que ver con la transformación digital. En el centro de muchos procesos industriales, los desarrollos y proyectos son soluciones en torno a blockchain y DLT. A la vanguardia está IOTA, la columna vertebral de IoT y un faro de esperanza para los sistemas de pago y los modelos de comunicación entre máquinas.

El gráfico acíclico de IOTA y las transacciones Tangle prometen aplicaciones multicanal y conectividad a miles de millones de dispositivos. Los inventos, patentes, soluciones y aplicaciones de procesos y procedimientos basados en blockchain son principalmente sobre cuotas de mercado y ventas. Si desea comprar IOTA, debe darse prisa, porque con cada nuevo invento es probable que el token aumente de valor.

Una mirada a las patentes registradas muestra claramente que el protocolo IOTA se está convirtiendo en el nuevo núcleo de la investigación del desarrollo en Alemania.

La demanda de IOTA está aumentando y, según Dan Simerman, Jefe de Relaciones Financieras de la Fundación IOTA, el interés actualmente es particularmente grande. Recientemente anunció el siguiente mensaje en su canal de Twitter :



> Hemos tenido TONELADAS de nuevo interés en IOTA esta semana, y otras personas me han preguntado por dónde empezar.



A finales de 2019, había 111 solicitudes de patentes con el protocolo IOTA de 44 países, según Dan Simerman. La Fundación IOTA también fue muy positiva en Twitter a principios de 2020 y una vez más enfatizó la importancia de IOTA para la comunicación de máquinas en el IoT:



> Las tecnologías distribuidas de Ledger desempeñarán un papel crucial en el futuro de IoT, donde las máquinas pueden confiar y realizar transacciones entre ellas.



Nota en nuestro propio nombre: el 21 de enero de 2020 había incluso 117 patentes relacionadas con el protocolo IOTA.

*77% más de patentes de IOTA que en 2018*
Una mirada al gráfico en el archivo IOTA .org muestra que el número de patentes relacionadas con el protocolo IOTA ha aumentado rápidamente en los últimos 365 días y que alrededor de la mitad de las solicitudes de patentes provienen de solo 5 empresas:


Innogy SE
Siemens AG
RWE AG
Corporación Intel
Merck
Pero otras compañías también están trabajando intensamente en desarrollos innovadores en relación con blockchain, IOTA, DLT y Tangle y están registrando constantemente nuevas patentes en la Oficina Europea de Patentes . Este año también incluye una solicitud de patente de Crypto Storage AG de Suiza.

*Patente con protocolo IOTA para finanzas*
La compañía es un socio oficial de la Fundación IOTA y ha desarrollado un sistema para realizar transacciones con activos criptográficos.

A través del dispositivo del usuario y una aplicación front-end, los datos de las transacciones se transfieren a un servidor back-end que está configurado de tal manera que recibe una lógica de aprobación del modelo de seguridad de hardware. Después de verificar la transacción firmada, el servidor de fondo lo pone a disposición de un nodo blockchain.

Crypto Storage AG es una subsidiaria de Crypto Finance AG y permite a sus clientes almacenar de forma segura más de 60 activos criptográficos diferentes a nivel institucional con una sola solución de infraestructura.

*El ecosistema criptográfico más grande del mundo en una empresa suiza*
A principios de 2019, ya se sabía que Crypto Storage AG estaba desarrollando la solución IOTA institucional mundial para la infraestructura de almacenamiento de tokens criptográficos. La solución de almacenamiento multi-firma fue desarrollada para el almacenamiento de grandes cantidades de tokens IOTA. Esto cumple con los requisitos de los intermediarios financieros y otros socios importantes en una variedad de industrias.

Con la solución, los inversores privados, públicos e institucionales pueden gestionar de forma segura sus tokens IOTA y controlar el acceso. Las infraestructuras separadas y los procesos de aprobación definibles brindan a los usuarios de la solución de almacenamiento criptográfico un nivel adicional de seguridad.

El módulo de seguridad de hardware, el dispositivo de firma a prueba de manipulaciones Crypto Storage y la solución de software personalizada han sido desarrollados por proveedores suizos líderes con muchos años de experiencia en las áreas de finanzas y seguridad de TI.

El grupo tiene oficinas en Zurich, Ginebra y Zug, también conocido como Crypto Valley . Los expertos creen que la compañía actualmente alberga el ecosistema más grande del mundo de compañías de cifrado y organizaciones innovadoras.



> Crypto Storage AG se enorgullece de apoyar la plataforma IOTA con nuestra infraestructura de clase mundial, ya que vemos una demanda creciente de nuestros clientes y socios industriales de IOTA para habilitar el token IOTA sin comprometer la seguridad Stijn Vander Straeten, CEO de Crypto Storage AG. fuente



*IOTA se enreda en los servidores Intel en la computación de niebla*
La solicitud de Intel Corporation para una patente sobre tecnología de computación de borde de acceso múltiple (MEC) también es nueva. La arquitectura horizontal de TI a nivel de sistema conecta dispositivos IoT a lo largo de una nube. El nivel del sistema distribuye recursos para servicios tales como informática, almacenamiento, control y redes, así como la operación de dispositivos IoT. También es posible registrar transacciones que se ejecutan en IOTA Tangle.

Se adapta a la empresa también tiene un móvil de servicio a la Patente de que inició la sesión d es específicamente para la conducción autónoma aplica. Para las conexiones inalámbricas durante actividades relacionadas con el soporte de conducción, la computación de borde de acceso múltiple se puede combinar con redes móviles como el estándar 5G .

Esto permite la conectividad móvil y los servicios de asistencia al conductor para vehículos o dispositivos inalámbricos asociados. La cobertura inalámbrica continua también es esencial para IOTA. Intel proporciona servidores que funcionan "en el borde" de la red. Permiten enrutamiento inalámbrico, basado en conexión o relacionado con la conexión para un IoT estable.

Los dispositivos como los sensores también pueden conectarse a la red IoT a través del nuevo desarrollo. Con la arquitectura horizontal, la llamada computación de niebla, los servicios se distribuyen en la nube. El sistema también puede procesar transacciones desde la maraña de IOTA.

*Siemens ya posee 13 patentes para el protocolo IOTA*
Siemens AG solo tiene 13 patentes y solicitudes de patentes en las que el protocolo IOTA juega un papel importante. La compañía ve una gran necesidad de mejorar las medidas de protección para los procesos de inicio de sesión de los proveedores de servicios. Con la actual invención, es ahora un método mejorado, con los hasta los usuarios durante el registro con un proveedor de servicios antes de los así llamados ataques de fuerza bruta s rotect.

El dispositivo correspondiente es un programa de ordenador y una red de computadoras que el proceso de registro de transacciones pasos adicionales para sumar y de ese modo la complejidad técnica aumenta . Además, e ntstehen coste de los atacantes, como cada uno de los pasos de transacción adicionales incluyendo un factor financiera. Por lo general, los hackers ejecutan varios miles de combinaciones de contraseña en una cuenta de usuario.

El ensayo y error automatizado y aleatorio debe identificar contraseñas o claves. La mayoría de las contraseñas se pueden descifrar muy rápidamente, de acuerdo con el proyecto Distributed.net RC5-72 . El tiempo requerido para descifrar una contraseña que consta de 3 letras minúsculas y 2 números es de solo 0.03 segundos.

La invención Siemens utiliza directamente para ofertas de proceso con transacciones de valor micro-financieros a través de los sistemas de bases de datos distribuidas, tales como b eispielsweise por el basado en la cadena de bloque de protocolo de IOTA. Para confirmar la identidad del usuario a cualquier monedero electrónico arbitrario para el proceso de registro para su uso , proporcionando servicios de valor añadido financieros anónimos y usar incluso monederos electrónicos de diferentes tecnologías de cadena de bloque.

Dado que ahora se agregan valores financieros a cada paso de la transacción para confirmar la identidad y los ataques de fuerza bruta provocan varios miles de intentos por minuto, estos ataques están asociados con enormes costos para los piratas informáticos a través de la invención de Siemens .

*El sistema de pago digital de Bosch también puede usar IOTA*
A UCH a Robert Bosch GmbH es uno intensamente con ocupado investigación de IOTA y soluciones basadas en el bloque de la cadena. La patente con el número DE102018206460A1 muestra una solución presentada a mediados de abril de 2018 para operar un sistema de pago digital basado en cuentas descentralizadas, cada una de las cuales está asignada a varios gráficos acíclicos dirigidos. La patente se refiere al software correspondiente y al medio de almacenamiento, así como al sistema de pago.

Una de las realizaciones se basa en la base de datos distribuida Tangle. Según la patente, la ventaja del token IOTA y la solución basada en esta moneda es la posibilidad de construir su propio sistema de criptomonedas . Sobre todo, el hecho de que un solo error o ataque de software no pueda poner en peligro todo el sistema es una ventaja para la creación de pagos globales con costos de transferencia razonables.



> En el futuro, ningún vehículo estará en la carretera sin los servicios digitales de Bosch, dice el Dr. Markus Heyn, director gerente de Robert Bosch GmbH, fuente



La digitalización también ha llegado a la industria farmacéutica. La compañía estadounidense Merck utiliza la tecnología blockchain y el protocolo IOTA para numerosas tecnologías. Merck ya tiene un total de tres patentes relacionadas con el protocolo IOTA.

Según la inteligencia artificial, las cadenas de suministro pueden protegerse con el último desarrollo y los productos falsificados pueden identificarse más fácilmente.

Con la ayuda de aplicaciones basadas en blockchain, los objetos físicos como los medicamentos pueden obtener un gemelo digital de forma segura y encriptada. La cadena de suministro de cada producto se puede rastrear con el gemelo digital.

El entorno de flujo de trabajo en red también debería funcionar según el consenso de la maraña descentralizada de IOTA, según la descripción de la patente .

*2020 será un año IOTA*
Casi todos los días salen al mercado nuevas patentes con el protocolo IOTA. Las grandes empresas son superiores a las pequeñas y medianas empresas gracias a sus amplios recursos financieros. Los mercados principales actualmente previsibles para IOTA se pueden ver en la industria con la conducción autónoma y la comunicación de máquinas, el sector energético, los mercados financieros y la industria farmacéutica. 2020 será un año emocionante para las nuevas aplicaciones bajo Blockchain 2.0 , Industry 4.0 y IOTA Tangle. También queda por ver qué aplicaciones pueden establecerse para uso industrial y conducción autónoma. Pero ya está claro que la nueva década no podría comenzar mejor para IOTA.

Immer mehr Patente mit IOTA-Protokoll | Blockchainwelt


----------



## Azkenchack (27 Ene 2020)

Siempre he pensado que a las empresas/partners que están con Iota no les interesa que suba y mucho menos, que se especule con Iota
No os preocupeis chicos, que cuando todo esto sea funcional, los partners ya habrán acaparado la mayor parte de Iotas y dejando en fuera de juego a todos ellos que no compraron "barato".
No será ni hoy ni mañana pero ocurrirá.
No voy a ser yo quien "aconseje" comprar ahora pero si llevase otras mierdas, de esas que están perdidas en el top 1000, me pensaría muy seriamente encasquetar a otro el "muerto" y comprar algo...

Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## grouchomarx (27 Ene 2020)

Sigue sin llegar al 0.26, lleva ya así varios días. Que desesperación. Con todas las noticias que están saliendo y nada. La están aguantando los muy hdp. Debería ya estar en el Top 10


----------



## Integer (27 Ene 2020)

grouchomarx dijo:


> Sigue sin llegar al 0.26, lleva ya así varios días. Que desesperación. Con todas las noticias que están saliendo y nada. La están aguantando los muy hdp. Debería ya estar en el Top 10



Opino igual, pero vamos, aprovecha.

Si aguanta unos meses más así, eso que me voy llevando.

¿Tendría que haber comprado más a 0,14? Sí.

¿Esperaré a 0,4 para preguntarme lo mismo de 0,24? No.


----------



## grouchomarx (27 Ene 2020)

Integer dijo:


> Opino igual, pero vamos, aprovecha.
> 
> Si aguanta unos meses más así, eso que me voy llevando.
> 
> ...



Ya compré lo que podía gastar. Empecé en sep 2017. El tradeo no me fue muy bien que digamos. No vendí en sus mejores tiempos y compré más cuando no debía, además de invertir en varía mierdas coins cuado todas subían. Menos mal que le metí algo a 0.18 y el precio medio me bajo bastante. Pero ya invertí lo que puedo perder sin tener muchos disgustos. Sólo me queda esperar.......


----------



## Integer (27 Ene 2020)

grouchomarx dijo:


> Ya compré lo que podía gastar. Empecé en sep 2017. El tradeo no me fue muy bien que digamos. No vendí en sus mejores tiempos y compré más cuando no debía, además de invertir en varía mierdas coins cuado todas subían. Menos mal que le metí algo a 0.18 y el precio medio me bajo bastante. Pero ya invertí lo que puedo perder sin tener muchos disgustos. Sólo me queda esperar.......



Entonces como muchos otros. No es tan terrible.
Holdea a muerte. Olvídate de que existen esas miotas.
Cuando salga por la tele será el momento.


----------



## grouchomarx (27 Ene 2020)

Integer dijo:


> Entonces como muchos otros. No es tan terrible.
> Holdea a muerte. Olvídate de que existen esas miotas.
> Cuando salga por la tele será el momento.



Trinity HOLD


----------



## cyberpep (27 Ene 2020)

Le están metiendo caña al bicho


----------



## Azkenchack (27 Ene 2020)

grouchomarx dijo:


> Ya compré lo que podía gastar. Empecé en sep 2017. El tradeo no me fue muy bien que digamos. No vendí en sus mejores tiempos y compré más cuando no debía, además de invertir en varía mierdas coins cuado todas subían. Menos mal que le metí algo a 0.18 y el precio medio me bajo bastante. Pero ya invertí lo que puedo perder sin tener muchos disgustos. Sólo me queda esperar.......



Joder...tu historia es calcada a la mia...
El unico consuelo es que he bajado mucho la media con mis ultimas compras...

Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Integer (27 Ene 2020)

cyberpep dijo:


> Le están metiendo caña al bicho
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 222105



Carga el móvil. Último aviso.


----------



## grouchomarx (27 Ene 2020)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Joder...tu historia es calcada a la mia...
> El unico consuelo es que he bajado mucho la media con mis ultimas compras...
> 
> Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk



Si no necesitas esos euros invertidos para vivir como vives, no hay problema. Esto es una carrera de fondo. Tener paciencia en este proyecto que todos creemos que algún día pegará el pelotazo. Sino, pues de esperanza hemos vivido estos años . Necesito cerca de un X4 para recuperar, pero sé que cuando llegue a ese precio no vendo ni loco...... Mi tessssoroooo, sé que cuando venda se disparará


----------



## grouchomarx (27 Ene 2020)

Un estudio que proviene de Digiconomist , un canal que habla de tendencias digitales, ha demostrado que el libro mayor en el que se ejecuta IOTA, Tangle, necesita mucha menos energía para alimentar una sola transacción que Bitcoin.

*Bitcoin VS IOTA*
El buque insignia de cifrado solo puede realizar una transferencia de fondos con la misma cantidad de energía que IOTA necesita para realizar 5,6 millones de transacciones.

Digiconomist informa que para realizar una transacción, la red Bitcoin requiere 637.1 kWh de potencia. Al mismo tiempo, para una transacción en Tangle de IOTA, se necesita un máximo de 0.112 kWh. Con la cantidad de electricidad que BTC necesita para una transacción, IOTA puede realizar 5,6 millones de transacciones, según el estudio.


----------



## Integer (28 Ene 2020)

grouchomarx dijo:


> Un estudio que proviene de Digiconomist , un canal que habla de tendencias digitales, ha demostrado que el libro mayor en el que se ejecuta IOTA, Tangle, necesita mucha menos energía para alimentar una sola transacción que Bitcoin.
> 
> *Bitcoin VS IOTA*
> El buque insignia de cifrado solo puede realizar una transferencia de fondos con la misma cantidad de energía que IOTA necesita para realizar 5,6 millones de transacciones.
> ...



Totalmente insostenible el terawatt para una adopción media - ni me planteo alta - incluso tirando de renovables. Esa energía tendría mejores usos que mantener la red BTC.

Tendríamos que estar tan asquerosamente sobrados que no lo veo.

Cuando haya aviones de pasajeros eléctricos (risas) hablamos de BTC y cía.


----------



## paketazo (28 Ene 2020)

Pasados los 0,24 $ y visto el aumento de volumen podría ser que esta vez sí, que esta vez recupere parte del terreno perdido.

No tiraré cohetes hasta que la vea por encima de 1$. pero al menos "se mueve" hacia arriba


----------



## mathobarca (28 Ene 2020)

hahahahaha


----------



## Corcho (28 Ene 2020)

Aquí vengo a ayudar a que suba más rápido a 0.36


----------



## paketazo (28 Ene 2020)

De momento he recuperado las 5 cifras... Algo que no contaba... Si hace un ETH o no, lo sabremos en breve... Unos 8 meses precisamos.

Las cosas suelen suceder cuando nadie lo espera... Recordadlo siempre.

Un saludo


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (28 Ene 2020)

Contra BTC hay movimientos interesantes ...de 2200 sathos a 3100 en dos telediarios ...casi nada.
Estos pumps, aunque no duren mucho, miradlo como buena prensa para que los ojos distraidos fijen su atención al proyecto. Lo importante es ir dando pasitos e ir llamando la atención de lo que estar por venir y que la gente se vaya quitando la venda del scam y vean el verdadero potencial del futuro protocolo y lo que puede dar de sí. 

El humo y la densa niebla empiezan a irse disipando poco a poco...


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Ene 2020)

Goshimmer está a puntito de salir del horno, ahí vamos a empezar a ver si están o no en el camino correcto.


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (28 Ene 2020)

El viernes por la noche os la actualizo, puntual... He sentido tentación de ver cómo va pero me voy a esperar al último momento del mes para ser fiel a las mediciones. Tengo muchas ganas de ver qué ha pasado en Enero...


----------



## Kali Yuga (28 Ene 2020)

Debemos tener los pies en el suelo hay 2.779.530.283 Miota si comparamos con los 109.468.963 de ETH, no sé que precios esperais, ojala se ponga a 1000 pero me da que lo máximo que alcanzará sera 150-200 el Miota.


----------



## kpik (28 Ene 2020)

En serio crees que es posible llegar a esas cifras antes de 5años?? Ojalá, pero también soy de la opinión que si llegamos a 100 antes de 2023 sería un éxito.


----------



## kpik (28 Ene 2020)

Yo también pienso que IOTA tiene más potencial que BTC, ya dije hace un tiempo que o nos comemos una mierda o llegamos más mejor que el BTC, no hay termino medio. Eso sí, no quiero ser tan optimista con los plazos, igual un PUMP hasta 30 me lo creo, pero que en 2021 exista la posibilidad de llegar a 1.000... Ojalá XD


----------



## Perturbado (29 Ene 2020)

Hoy he ampliado adquisición de IOTA hasta llegar a los 8 Giotas

Veremos si me planto o no


----------



## Integer (29 Ene 2020)

Que calentito se está poniendo yu qué pena no haber cobrado.

Pero ánimo, que aunque sigamos pillando a 0,3€ para cuando llegue a 1€ ya estamos triplicando.

Ahora o nunca.


----------



## davitin (29 Ene 2020)

Yo ya he pasado toda la morralla que tenia a iotas, ahora mismo estoy solo con iota y neo, aunque seguramente cambie mis neos por iotas y lo apueste todo ahi.


----------



## kpik (29 Ene 2020)

Perturbado dijo:


> Hoy he ampliado adquisición de IOTA hasta llegar a los 8 Giotas
> 
> Veremos si me planto o no




Bueno 8 GIOTA si todo va bien y llega a 100-150$ ya es 1M $ aprox. Lo que me lleva a reflexionar, solo por curiosidad y alegrarnos un poco soñando, ¿A partir de cuanto os jubilaríais vosotros? Me refiero, imaginad que (se cumplen las pocas posibilidades) e IOTA acaba triunfando. A partir de que cifra (en €) deberíais tener en IOTA para decir "bah, vendo todo y me jubilo". 

Yo creo que con 1M€ ya me da para jubilarme (aunque tengo menos de 30 y ni casa pagada ni nada...), aunque si llegase a tener 600-800k € al cambio seguro que me entraría el cangelo de vender no sea que pegue un dump y me arrepienta xDD


----------



## paketazo (29 Ene 2020)

capica dijo:


> Bueno 8 GIOTA si todo va bien y llega a 100-150$ ya es 1M $ aprox. Lo que me lleva a reflexionar, solo por curiosidad y alegrarnos un poco soñando, ¿A partir de cuanto os jubilaríais vosotros? Me refiero, imaginad que (se cumplen las pocas posibilidades) e IOTA acaba triunfando. A partir de que cifra (en €) deberíais tener en IOTA para decir "bah, vendo todo y me jubilo".
> 
> Yo creo que con 1M€ ya me da para jubilarme (aunque tengo menos de 30 y ni casa pagada ni nada...), aunque si llegase a tener 600-800k € al cambio seguro que me entraría el cangelo de vender no sea que pegue un dump y me arrepienta xDD



Interesante cuestión, supongo que no hay respuesta exacta, y todo dependerá del tipo de vida, sueños y deseos de cada individuo.

Personalmente, si sucediera algo así, tener un remanente mayor a lo que necesitaría para vivir, supongo que lo dejaría ahí, o lo re invertiría en otros sectores o negocios que conozca o puedan atraerme.

A nivel personal, no preciso más de lo que obtengo de mi trabajo, así que no pensaría en retirarme, si acaso, bajaría el ritmo cuando me apeteciera ... aun que ni eso, pues ya lo hago actualmente.

Ojalá logréis ese sueño de retiraros si es lo que tanto deseáis...yo con toda la sinceridad del mundo, creo que mi vida cambiaría poco o muy poco...no me atrevo a decir nada, por que uno realmente nunca se llega a conocer del todo.

Un saludo


----------



## SuburbanK (29 Ene 2020)

capica dijo:


> Bueno 8 GIOTA si todo va bien y llega a 100-150$ ya es 1M $ aprox. Lo que me lleva a reflexionar, solo por curiosidad y alegrarnos un poco soñando, ¿A partir de cuanto os jubilaríais vosotros? Me refiero, imaginad que (se cumplen las pocas posibilidades) e IOTA acaba triunfando. A partir de que cifra (en €) deberíais tener en IOTA para decir "bah, vendo todo y me jubilo".
> 
> Yo creo que con 1M€ ya me da para jubilarme (aunque tengo menos de 30 y ni casa pagada ni nada...), aunque si llegase a tener 600-800k € al cambio seguro que me entraría el cangelo de vender no sea que pegue un dump y me arrepienta xDD



Esto es hablar por hablar, pero bueno...Yo tengo 2 pisos, 1 pagado y otro con muy poco de hipoteca + un sueldo que me da para vivir medio bien y ahorrar un poquito, sorbito a sorbito, me estoy acercando a las 6'5 G-Iotas que quiero para holdear, si la cosa llegase a cualquier ambito entre los $100-150, siempre dependiendo un poquillo de la coyuntura...Yo creo que trabajaria 6 meses/1 anyo mas y empezaria planes para ser mas independiente..entre los hipoteticos beneficios de vender los IOTAS a precio de oro y los ahorrillos, despues de un periodo de transicion, ya no me iba a levantar mas temprano en la vida...Como digo, hablar por hablar, se tienen que dar muchos factores y ver las cosas claras cuando se de el momento...


----------



## Forcopula (29 Ene 2020)

Ninguno es listo ni tonto, los hay con más suerte y con menos suerte, al final esto es una apuesta y si IOTA hubiese llegado a hace x100, el que se habría quedado con cara de tonto habría sido él.
Suerte a todos.

Enviado desde mi TA-1052 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kpik (29 Ene 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Interesante cuestión, supongo que no hay respuesta exacta, y todo dependerá del tipo de vida, sueños y deseos de cada individuo.
> 
> Personalmente, si sucediera algo así, tener un remanente mayor a lo que necesitaría para vivir, supongo que lo dejaría ahí, o lo re invertiría en otros sectores o negocios que conozca o puedan atraerme.
> 
> ...



Bueno, yo personalmente tampoco me dedicaría beber mojitos. Mi vida soñada tampoco es esa, pero si que me daría la libertad de dejar de trabajar por cuenta ajena para pagar facturas, y poder centrarme en mis proyectos propios (tengo muchas ideas pero poco tiempo y dinero para llevarlas a cabo) sin miedo a que salgan mal. Tampoco me "fundiría" el supuesto millón, sino que intentaría vivir con la rentabilidad del mismo (vía inversiones + algún proyecto que saliera bien) sin tener que madrugar por obligación.


SuburbanK dijo:


> Esto es hablar por hablar, pero bueno...Yo tengo 2 pisos, 1 pagado y otro con muy poco de hipoteca + un sueldo que me da para vivir medio bien y ahorrar un poquito, sorbito a sorbito, me estoy acercando a las 6'5 G-Iotas que quiero para holdear, si la cosa llegase a cualquier ambito entre los $100-150, siempre dependiendo un poquillo de la coyuntura...Yo creo que trabajaria 6 meses/1 anyo mas y empezaria planes para ser mas independiente..entre los hipoteticos beneficios de vender los IOTAS a precio de oro y los ahorrillos, despues de un periodo de transicion, ya no me iba a levantar mas temprano en la vida...Como digo, hablar por hablar, se tienen que dar muchos factores y ver las cosas claras cuando se de el momento...



Exacto, he planteado la propuesta por entretenernos un poco y leer otras opiniones que siempre viene bien. Efectivamente, mi idea sería similar a la tuya, no precipitarme, pero intentar ser financieramente independiente. 
Hombre eso es una opción al alcance de muy pocos. Al final el que tiene menor aversión al riesgo tiene mayores posibilidades de un gran éxito (y de darse la hostia). Pero no solo entra en juego eso, también influye y mucho la situación financiera de cada uno, yo aunque quisiera meter 20.000€ no podría sin trastocarme las cosas y sin comprometer mi futuro en caso de que no saliera bien. Personalmente, con lo "poco" que he metido yo, que hagamos un x15 no me soluciona nada, entonces es un "todo o nada", de ahí mi pregunta de a partir de cuanto venderíais xD


----------



## easyridergs (29 Ene 2020)

No sé si se había posteado ya, en breve la tenemos en Bittrex.


----------



## SuburbanK (29 Ene 2020)

Una pregunta para los mas entendidos si tuvieran a bien contestarme, Aparte de Trinity, cual es el exchange que os da mas fiabilidad, de los que tienen IOTA listada, especialmente en lo referente a liquidez? gracias de antemano burbujenses


----------



## calamatron (29 Ene 2020)

Trankilos q no vais a tener q comeros la cabeza mucho lumbreras.
Si llega a 5$ dar saltos de alegria,yo ya lo doy x perdido.
Btc es el rey y lo sera siempre.
Todas la siguen no seais ingenuos x dios.
Da igual el proyecto y su puñetera madre,aqui es especulacion pura y dura,ganar y ganar como diria luis aragones.


----------



## davitin (29 Ene 2020)

capica dijo:


> Bueno 8 GIOTA si todo va bien y llega a 100-150$ ya es 1M $ aprox. Lo que me lleva a reflexionar, solo por curiosidad y alegrarnos un poco soñando, ¿A partir de cuanto os jubilaríais vosotros? Me refiero, imaginad que (se cumplen las pocas posibilidades) e IOTA acaba triunfando. A partir de que cifra (en €) deberíais tener en IOTA para decir "bah, vendo todo y me jubilo".
> 
> Yo creo que con 1M€ ya me da para jubilarme (aunque tengo menos de 30 y ni casa pagada ni nada...), aunque si llegase a tener 600-800k € al cambio seguro que me entraría el cangelo de vender no sea que pegue un dump y me arrepienta xDD



Yo no lo veo como una cuestion de ser mas o menos inteligente...si llega a 200 dolares entonces Jdnec fue poco inteligente? si no llega a 200 somos idiotas todos los demas? yo lo veo mas como una cuestion de riesgo, unos van al "pajaro en mano" y otros al "todo o nada", toanto una opcion como la otra es una apuesta, no es cuestion de ser mas listo que nadie, es cuestion de hasta donde estas dispuesto a arriesgar.


----------



## Integer (29 Ene 2020)

SuburbanK dijo:


> Una pregunta para los mas entendidos si tuvieran a bien contestarme, Aparte de Trinity, cual es el exchange que os da mas fiabilidad, de los que tienen IOTA listada, especialmente en lo referente a liquidez? gracias de antemano burbujenses



A ver... trinity no es un exchange, es la wallet.

Para qué quieres saber confianza / liquidez? Mete las iotas en trinity y holdea.

Si las quieres en un exchange para vender en algún momento, te la juegas por igual en cualquiera de ellos.

Casi igual la mejor opción es omoku...


----------



## davitin (29 Ene 2020)

Que cojones es avatrade? Debo estar ya muy desconectado de esto, por qué no lo recuerdo de los tiempos en que me movía por los exchanges.


----------



## Perturbado (29 Ene 2020)

8,15 para ser más exactos. Con la comisiones de moonpay se ha ido a 2090 euros. Ahora mismo solo gano unos 30 Euros. Raro por lo escaso tras subida

Los 8,15 Giotas cotizan a 2123 Euros.

Supongo que aparte del 4,5% de comision del Moonpay hay el tipo de cambio desfavorable. Debido a tener que convertir los euros del cargo en la tarjeta a dolares, que es como finalmente se acaba comprando los Miotas. Puede ser?


----------



## Integer (29 Ene 2020)

Perturbado dijo:


> 8,15 para ser más exactos. Con la comisiones de moonpay se ha ido a 2090 euros. Ahora mismo solo gano unos 30 Euros. Raro por lo escaso tras subida
> 
> Los 8,15 Giotas cotizan a 2123 Euros.
> 
> Supongo que aparte del 4,5% de comision del Moonpay hay el tipo de cambio desfavorable. Debido a tener que convertir los euros del cargo en la tarjeta a dolares, que es como finalmente se acaba comprando los Miotas. Puede ser?



Moonpay es muy cómodo y rápido.

Y caro.

Yo lo he usado, no hay queja, sabes a lo que vas. Pero fíjate que, además de la comisión, el precio que te dan está un pelín inflado respecto a los exchanges.

Puedes simular una compra y verás lo que te digo.

Ayer hice una compra con omoku y el precio es el que hay. La pega es que la fluctuación hasta que llega la transferencia te puede jugar una mala pasada.


----------



## Perturbado (29 Ene 2020)

Si veo que ahora en Trinity marca 0,287$ en cambio la cotización real es de 0,295$


----------



## Perturbado (29 Ene 2020)

Por cierto he leído por varios sitios. Que este año varios bancos centrales del mundo van a presentar sus criptomonedas. Entre ellos el BCE


----------



## kpik (29 Ene 2020)

Totalmente de acuerdo, ese sería mi sueño tambien, tampoco necesito lujos sino tal cual lo que has descrito, tranquilidad, libertad y tiempo para vivir. A ver si en un par de años dejamos de soñar y se cumplen nuestros sueños


----------



## besto (29 Ene 2020)

Hace mucho tiempo, en una granja rodeada de animales, vivía la joven Elisa. Una mañana de verano se despertó antes de lo acostumbrado.
¡Felicidades, Elisa! - le dijo su madre -. Espero que hoy las vacas den mucha leche porque luego irás a venderla al pueblo y todo el dinero que te den por ella será para ti. Ese será mi regalo de cumpleaños.

¡Aquello sí que era una sorpresa! ¡Con razón pensaba Elisa que algo bueno iba a pasarle! Ella que nunca había tenido dinero, iba a ser la dueña de todo lo que le dieran por la leche. ¡Y por si fuera poco, parecía que las vacas se habían puesto también de acuerdo en felicitarla, porque aquel día daban más leche que nunca!

Cuando tuvo un cántaro grande lleno hasta arriba de rica leche, la lechera se puso en camino.

Había empezado a calcular lo que le darían por la leche cuando oyó un carro del que tiraba un borriquillo. En él iba Lucia hacia el pueblo para vender sus verduras.

-¿Quieres venir conmigo en el carro? - le preguntó.

- Muchas gracias, pero no subo porque con los baches la leche puede salirse y hoy lo que gane será para mí.

-¡Fiuuu...! ¡vaya suerte! - exclamó Lucía -. Seguro que ya sabes en lo que te lo vas a gastar.

Cuando se fue Lucía, Elisa se puso a pensar en las cosas que podría comprarse con aquel dinero.

Ya sé lo que voy a comprar: ¡una cesta llena de huevos! Esperaré a que salgan las pollitos, los cuidaré y alimentaré muy bien. y cuando crezcan se convertirán en hermosos gallos y gallinas.
Elisa se imaginaba ya las gallinas crecidas y hermosas y siguió pensando qué haría después.

- Entonces iré a venderlos al mercado, y con el dinero que gane comprará un cerdito, le daré muy bien de comer y todo el mundo querrá comprarme el cerdo, así cuando lo venda, con el dinero que saque, me comprará una ternera que dé mucha leche. ¡Qué maravilla! Será como si todos los días fuera mi cumpleaños y tuviera dinero para gastar.

Ya se imaginaba Elisa vendiendo su leche en el mercado y comprándose vestidos, zapatos y otras cosas.

Estaba tan contenta con sus fantasías que tropezó, sin darse cuenta, con una rama que había en el suelo y el cántaro se rompió.

-¡Adiós a mis pollitos y a mis gallinas y a mi cerdito y a mi ternera! ¡Adiós a mis sueños de tener una granja! No sólo he perdido la leche sino que el cántaro se ha roto. ¿Qué le voy a decir a mi madre? ¡Todo esto me está bien empleado por ser tan fantasiosa!

Y así es como acaba el cuento de la lechera. Sin embargo. cuando regresó a la granja le contó a su madre lo que había pasado. Su madre era una madre muy comprensiva y le habló así:

- No te preocupes, hija, cuando yo tenía tu edad era igual de fantasiosa que tú, pero gracias a eso empecé a hacer negocios parecidos a los que tú te imaginabas y al final. logré tener esta granja. La imaginación es buena sí se acompaña de un poco de cuidado con lo que haces.

Elisa aprendió mucho ese día y a partir de entonces tuvo cuidado cuando su madre la mandaba al mercado


----------



## kpik (29 Ene 2020)

besto dijo:


> Hace mucho tiempo, en una granja rodeada de animales, vivía la joven Elisa. Una mañana de verano se despertó antes de lo acostumbrado.
> ¡Felicidades, Elisa! - le dijo su madre -. Espero que hoy las vacas den mucha leche porque luego irás a venderla al pueblo y todo el dinero que te den por ella será para ti. Ese será mi regalo de cumpleaños.
> 
> ¡Aquello sí que era una sorpresa! ¡Con razón pensaba Elisa que algo bueno iba a pasarle! Ella que nunca había tenido dinero, iba a ser la dueña de todo lo que le dieran por la leche. ¡Y por si fuera poco, parecía que las vacas se habían puesto también de acuerdo en felicitarla, porque aquel día daban más leche que nunca!
> ...



Bueno, está claro que es el cuento de la lechera, en todos mis anteriores mensajes he recalcado que esto es una inversión de muy alto riesgo y lo más probable es que perdamos todo. No obstante, nunca viene mal soñar un poco, pues al fin de al cabo para eso precisamente invertimos y no nos gastamos ese dinero en whisky.


----------



## Mig29 (29 Ene 2020)

Si señor. La carga que hice hace unas semanas fue un acierto, esto ya va cogiendo forma poco a poco señores. Lo bueno es que con esta subida ya hay fundamentos.


----------



## arrapamark (29 Ene 2020)

Antes q 33 primero 0.33...

Enviado desde mi RNE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## easyridergs (29 Ene 2020)

Si pasa lo que tiene que pasar 1000$ por Miota va a ser poco. Ya se ha barajado un split de la cantidad de tokens. La alta demanda de tokens hará que la IOTA sobrepase el céntimo y esto no es aceptable para micropagos. Tranquilos, cada cartera aumentará en proporción al split. Además ese split va a llevar una genialidad técnica que va a merendarse la mayoría de usos que hasta ahora han tenido los SC de ETH. Así que paciencia y a disfrutar del camino.


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (29 Ene 2020)

Parece una chorrada, pero iota ha superado ATH en las gráficas de:
- 1D
- 1S
- 1M
- 3M (hoy lo ha hecho)

Le faltan 20 cents para superar ATH de 1Y. Si por casualidad lo sobrepasara en las próximas semanas, para mí sería muy bullish estos giros y superar ATH Global ya no sería una paja mental


----------



## Integer (30 Ene 2020)

Eres libre, igual estás acertando.

Pero que no se habla de coordicidio... No estoy de acuerdo. Hay papers publicados con aproximaciones a cómo hacerlo y están haciendo la PoC. Evidentemente no nos llega tanta información como en los círculos de la IF, pero es normal.

En cuanto a los cambios de billeteras, es verdad que las antiguas eran más difíciles de manejar. Céntrate en que han resuelto un punto muy importante con trinity. No sé si hay alguna otra wallet que permita compras... Es un puntazo.

Empezar la casa por el tejado? En absoluto. No tiene sentido emplear años en el desarrollo de iota y cuando esté funcionando empezar con el hardware. El diseño, fabricación, prueba, rediseño, fabricación... de procesadores es largo. Cada prototipo puede costar meses. Hay que "madrugar".

Que igual aciertas y salvas los Merkels que no invertiste. 

Igual sí.


----------



## paketazo (30 Ene 2020)

Importante ver como en semanal la pendiente descendente de estos meses (años ya) se ha ido frenado y suavizando poco a poco...si esta semana finaliza al alza, se dará un hecho que hace muchos meses no sucedía y es situarse por encima de la media de 25 semanas con pendiente positiva.

Generalmente como mejor se observa un fenómeno de estas características, es alejándose lo suficiente para valorarlo de un modo más objetivo.

Dicen que la gráfica avisa de las buenas noticias y no las buenas noticias crean la gráfica...de ser cierto y cerrar vela verde esta semana (está aún por ver) sería un aliciente para esperar algo más "grande" en febrero.

Recordemos siempre el cuento de la lechera que ha acercado al foro el compañero...y los que valláis ajustados y agobiados en cuanto podáis ROI, y luego "enjoy the ride"

Cierres por debajo de 2700 satos sería debacle del actual movimiento...hablo de la gráfica respecto a BTC siempre, pues es el token que dirige todo esto y al que hemos venido a batir...algo que no será fácil...


----------



## Integer (30 Ene 2020)

Respecto a IOTA/USD

Hemos roto con fuerza la media movil de 200 días y la de 50 empieza a subir precipitadamente.

En teoría la de 200 ahora nos servirá de fuerte resistencia, y solo con mantener niveles se cuece un golden cross cuando la media de 50 corte la de 200.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (30 Ene 2020)

holdeo entonces como con el Horoh ?....


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (30 Ene 2020)

Un grupo de ingenieros, analistas y especialistas en I + D de Tata Elxsi (una subsidiaria de Tata Motors) publicó un documento, proponiendo utilizar el #IOTA Tangle para abordar varios inconvenientes de privacidad, seguridad y escalabilidad de las redes ad-hoc vehiculares actuales.



Scalable decentralized solution for secure Vehicle-to-Vehicle communication (2020-01-0724 Technical Paper)- SAE Mobilus

Extracto del paper

[...]Pero el uso de plataformas Blockchain como Ethereum tiene varios inconvenientes, como la escalabilidad, que lo hace inviable para el sistema de automóvil conectado. En este documento, proponemos una solución para abordar varios inconvenientes de VANET, como problemas de privacidad y seguridad, utilizando una plataforma descentralizada más escalable llamada IOTA con la red Tangle como núcleo. Tangle utiliza una estructura de gráfico acíclico dirigido para almacenar cada transacción, lo que la hace más escalable y, por lo tanto, maneja más transacciones[...]

Si IF culmina exitosamente la descentralización del protocolo vendrán como moscas. Ya lo dijo IF: "You just do it and they will come"


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (30 Ene 2020)

Me-llamo-PEPE dijo:


> Un grupo de ingenieros, analistas y especialistas en I + D de Tata Elxsi (una subsidiaria de Tata Motors) publicó un documento, proponiendo utilizar el #IOTA Tangle para abordar varios inconvenientes de privacidad, seguridad y escalabilidad de las redes ad-hoc vehiculares actuales.
> ..



Comentan esto en el discord de IF:

_"Quizás una cosa interesante: (fuente wikipedia)
Las principales subsidiarias de Tata Motors compraron el fabricante inglés de automóviles premium Jaguar Land Rover (el fabricante de automóviles Jaguar y Land Rover) y el fabricante surcoreano de vehículos comerciales Tata Daewoo."_

las piezas empiezan a encajar...


----------



## davitin (30 Ene 2020)

De todos modos estas subidas no estan respaldadas por nada, osea no ha habido ninguna noticia sobre iota, es todo por el tiron de btc, eso nos debe hacer pensar que seguramente lo conveniente es vender para luego recomprar, por que sin haber noticias reales detras en cuanto btc pegue uno de sus habituales latigazos hacia abajo iota se va con el.


----------



## paketazo (30 Ene 2020)

davitin dijo:


> De todos modos estas subidas no estan respaldadas por nada, osea no ha habido ninguna noticia sobre iota, es todo por el tiron de btc, eso nos debe hacer pensar que seguramente lo conveniente es vender para luego recomprar, por que sin haber noticias reales detras en cuanto btc pegue uno de sus habituales latigazos hacia abajo iota se va con el.



Con la tendencia de largo plazo y la estadística en mano esa es la mejor respuesta...o la más lógica.

Lo que sucede es que el ser humano no es lógico, y actúa movido por impulsos egoístas. Si todos pensaran que no subirá más, pues posiblemente ya no habría subida nada.

¿dónde está el límite?

La referencia es el máximo histórico, y por abajo, pues el mínimo, ente medias nos aferramos a ideas, teorías, gráficas, noticias, planes de futuro...y la cotización va a su rollo...

Lo ideal es jugar con beneficios, y retirar la inversión, de este modo, pase lo que pase, habremos ganado...pero claro, pensando egoístamente, si meto ahora 10.000$ y me hace un 100X la lío...y si solo meto 1000$ la lío, pero no tanto.

Tras cada línea de un chart hay mil emociones, mil teorías, y mil momentos de desesperación....solo los creadores de mercado pueden tener un alto porcentaje de acertar lo que sucederá.


----------



## easyridergs (30 Ene 2020)

El lunes habrá actualización sobre JINN. Que poco le queda al terawatio ....


----------



## kpik (30 Ene 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Con la tendencia de largo plazo y la estadística en mano esa es la mejor respuesta...o la más lógica.
> 
> Lo que sucede es que el ser humano no es lógico, y actúa movido por impulsos egoístas. Si todos pensaran que no subirá más, pues posiblemente ya no habría subida nada.
> 
> ...



Por eso hay que meter *el dinero que puedas permitirte perder sin que te suponga nada*. Yo todo lo que he metido HODL, siguiendo tus números, prefiero tener 10.000$ invertidos con el consiguiente riesgo de palmarlos, y si sale bien jubilarme y si sale mal no pasa nada, que retirarlos a la mínima que tenga ROI y jugar solo con los beneficios evitando riesgos, y si sale bien tengo una rentabilidad brutal pero no me llega para la vida que quiero.


----------



## Perturbado (30 Ene 2020)

Uno que os escribe va a redondear a 10 Giotas. 

Y luego esperar lo que haga falta.

Si que tengo claro que cuando se iguale el precio con los máximos históricos de IOTA, los 5 dólares, venderé la mitad de los IOTAS.


Lo que quede pues verlas venir a la espera de más subidas


----------



## Registrador (30 Ene 2020)

@Negrofuturo tu ademas de hacer grafiquitas y dibujar lineas de colores, te dedicas a algo serio de verdad?

Vives del trading? en serio?


----------



## paketazo (30 Ene 2020)

Registrador dijo:


> @Negrofuturo tu ademas de hacer grafiquitas y dibujar lineas de colores, te dedicas a algo serio de verdad?
> 
> Vives del trading? en serio?



es una tía, y está casada con un tío de mucha pasta. La condenada está buenorra pero olvídate de que lo admita aquí en el foro.

Se pasa el día viendo series históricas en netflix, canales de youtube de conspiraciones, e invirtiendo la pasta del maromo, la cual unas veces dobla y otras pierde...pero en el fondo es buena mujer.


----------



## Registrador (30 Ene 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> es una tía, y está casada con un tío de mucha pasta. La condenada está buenorra pero olvídate de que lo admita aquí en el foro.
> 
> Se pasa el día viendo series históricas en netflix, canales de youtube de conspiraciones, e invirtiendo la pasta del maromo, la cual unas veces dobla y otras pierde...pero en el fondo es buena mujer.



No parece descabellada la teoría, su continuo uso de "yo", "mi", "a mi" es un indicio de su falta de pene. Luego q crea que las lineas que ella misma dibuja en sus grafiquitos significan es una prueba aun mas relevante.


----------



## Ninoshka (30 Ene 2020)

Tienes tus fans!! te aman jeje


IOTA: Infos zum Geheimprojekt JINN kommen am Montag


----------



## calamatron (31 Ene 2020)

Pero deverdad te crees lo q dices de las 4 cifras?,sera con decimales en el primer numero imagino,xq sino creo q se te ha ido la cabeza


----------



## allseeyingeye (31 Ene 2020)

OID!

que un fulano por en TWITTER va diciendo que BITCOIN son "ELLOS" la NSA


no lo pone asi
pero si

y pone hasta la cara y todo
si encuentro el tuii lo pongo

pero yo lo anuncio

yo digo que "Lo sea"
pero el mero hecho de que LO REIVINDIQUEN ciertos "autores" ya me ha flipado bastante, por que obviamente puede provocar la carcajada y nadiie que quiera tener un minimo de reputacion creible en el mundillo online diria semejante astracanada, si no piesa que lo puede hacer pensar de verdad


----------



## Integer (31 Ene 2020)

Bueno, estoy para hacer mi última entrada "gorda" de capital a iota, después de la cual sólo iré metiendo X al mes.

Dicho esto, y con el afán de buscar maximizarla, cómo lo veis? Lo suyo sería esperar una ligera corrección o tirar para adelante y ya?


----------



## besto (31 Ene 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> es una tía, y está casada con un tío de mucha pasta. La condenada está buenorra pero olvídate de que lo admita aquí en el foro.
> 
> Se pasa el día viendo series históricas en netflix, canales de youtube de conspiraciones, e invirtiendo la pasta del maromo, la cual unas veces dobla y otras pierde...pero en el fondo es buena mujer.



No me jodas! Le tengo bastante respeto y aprecio a Negrofuturo pero siempre he pensado en q es un caballero conspiranoico con bastante criterio propio para juzgar y opinar.
Si fuese cierto que es una mujer buenorra me quedaría flipao, es mas, le tiraría los tejos que ademas vivo cerca. Jaja.

Sigo pensando que no, el criptomundo es masculino, al igual que los foros conspiranoicos, el chartismo basado en fibos y todo este submundo.Las probabilidades de que sea mujer son del cero coma cero.


----------



## Parlakistan (31 Ene 2020)

El lunes sale goshimmer, confirmado. En el roadmap decían que sería en enero pero aceptaremos pulpo como animal de compañía.

Hay gente que ha sacado imágenes del Dashboard.


----------



## paketazo (31 Ene 2020)

Estamos en un punto de no retorno.

Este 2020 o avanzamos o nos quedamos atrás para siempre.

No hablo solo de precio...que también. Si no de la evolución natural de un proyecto en el tiempo.

Ha pasado el fomo ha pasado la prisa, han pasado las promesas...ahora ya nadie va a pie cambiando con sus inversiones en este mundo...sobre todo quienes buscan proyectos con futuro, y no hablo de los 4 matados que escribimos por aquí. Hablo de inversores incipientes que saben con certeza si esto valdrá para algo más que entretener monos en una feria de Toledo.

Los tiempos de hacer un 10X en cualquier mierda pinchada en un palo han pasado...la moda del siempre subirá ha pasado...el repicar de campanas de solo existe bitcoin ha pasado...

De este año no pasará, IOTA debería ir cerrando etapas, si no no atraerá más "tontos"...y se quedará seco de pasta, y la fundación será un bonito recuerdo de juventud para muchos potenciales "Bill Gates" de la próxima década que podrían quedarse en agua de borrajas.

La capitalización si esto va cerrando el circulo debería irse aproximando a la de ETH entre este año y el próximo, si no...cacahuetes.

Por cierto @Negrofuturo os toreará cosa fina con sus artimañas femeninas...ya en otra ocasión saltó a la palestra este mismo tema y cuando vio peligrar su integridad oculta con preguntas comprometidas hizo un Houdini y desapareció hasta que se calmó la cosa.

Mujer, de entre 38 y 46 años, con buena formación académica, buen cuerpo, y pasta de sobra para "vaguear" por estos lares...no como otros de nosotros que andamos por aquí a verlas venir.

Que cada cual saque conclusiones y lea entre lineas.

Un saludo y buen fin de semana


----------



## mathobarca (31 Ene 2020)

Muchas gracias Negro! alejarse del ruido y dejar las cosas fluir ya es un triunfo en sí mismo..


----------



## T-34 (1 Feb 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> El lunes sale goshimmer, confirmado. En el roadmap decían que sería en enero pero aceptaremos pulpo como animal de compañía.
> 
> Hay gente que ha sacado imágenes del Dashboard.
> Ver archivo adjunto 224338



Noticion!


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (1 Feb 2020)

Os dejo actualización del seguimiento de carteras una vez terminado enero 2020:

Aquí informe online:
Iota Token Distribution

Aquí gif animado de distribución de carteras: 




Aquí gráfico estático de la evolución de carteras: 




Y aquí histórico de total de carteras donde en enero 2020 se han creado 7.742 nuevas con balance mayor a cero y donde ha habido un claro repunte respecto a meses anteriores:




Seguimos, pues, con el mismo patrón de distribución de las carteras gordas hacia rangos de carteras más pequeñas. 9 meses consecutivos calcando practicamente el mismo comportamiento y no parece que vaya a cambiar.

Espero os resulte útil. Seguiremos informando.

Un saludo!


----------



## allseeyingeye (1 Feb 2020)

Me gustaria opiniones sobre esto

una cuenta con mas o menos cierta reputacion ya reivindicado la autoria del bitcoin (si otro mas)


la gente lo ha mandado a cagar

no tanto por que no se lo crean

si por que consideran el BITCOIN como CABAL , negativo y NWO


----------



## allseeyingeye (1 Feb 2020)




----------



## davitin (1 Feb 2020)

Registrador dijo:


> @Negrofuturo tu ademas de hacer grafiquitas y dibujar lineas de colores, te dedicas a algo serio de verdad?
> 
> Vives del trading? en serio?



Yo le estoy buscando curro de segurata.


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (1 Feb 2020)

Que un fabricante tan importantísimo y reputado Como STMicroelectronics diga publicamente frases como "_*IOTA it crushes most common cryptos*_", es una frase muy muy potente y más aún cuando sólo han visto 300 TPS (_with no fees_) como algo increible. Verás cuando el tangle llegue a los valores teóricos que se están baranjado, OJO, para empezar: +20.000 TPS con clarísimas opciones de superarlo una auténtica barbaridad de TPS con las siguientes implementaciones que están en el long-term del roadmap....

Apenas 4 gatos están empezando a darse cuenta del potencial del futuro protocolo (pero son los gatos más listos del barrio)....


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Feb 2020)

Me-llamo-PEPE dijo:


> Que un fabricante tan importantísimo y reputado Como STMicroelectronics diga publicamente frases como "_*IOTA it crushes most common cryptos*_", es una frase muy muy potente y más aún cuando sólo han visto 300 TPS (_with no fees_) como algo increible. Verás cuando el tangle llegue a los valores teóricos que se están baranjado, OJO, para empezar: +20.000 TPS con clarísimas opciones de superarlo una auténtica barbaridad de TPS con las siguientes implementaciones que están en el long-term del roadmap....
> 
> Apenas 4 gatos están empezando a darse cuenta del potencial del futuro protocolo (pero son los gatos más listos del barrio)....



Estos tienen info de primera mano. Algo les ha enseñado la IF en privado.


----------



## davitin (1 Feb 2020)

Ya hemos tocado los 30 centavos.


----------



## davitin (2 Feb 2020)

Pues yo he vendido una parte de mis iotas esperando recomprar otra vez en 0.28....pienso que estás subidas son solo por el tirón de btc, cuando haya correccion irá otra vez pa abajo.


----------



## kpik (2 Feb 2020)

Parece que mañana sale JINN, y buscando info, veo que en su momento hubo mucha polémica y controversia con CFB, JINN e IOTA, pero no termino de aclararme. ¿Alguien podría contarme o resumirme la historia? Por otro lado, ¿Que pasó con NXT y CFB?

Perdón por el "offtopic", pero es algo que define los orígenes de IOTA y la verdad, me resulta interesante...


----------



## Integer (2 Feb 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Pues yo he vendido una parte de mis iotas esperando recomprar otra vez en 0.28....pienso que estás subidas son solo por el tirón de btc, cuando haya correccion irá otra vez pa abajo.



Ojo que iota es traicionera y sibilina. Empieza a hacer subidas lentas y continúas y cuando te quieres dar cuenta...
Te puedes pillar los dedos.


----------



## Integer (2 Feb 2020)

capica dijo:


> Parece que mañana sale JINN, y buscando info, veo que en su momento hubo mucha polémica y controversia con CFB, JINN e IOTA, pero no termino de aclararme. ¿Alguien podría contarme o resumirme la historia? Por otro lado, ¿Que pasó con NXT y CFB?
> 
> Perdón por el "offtopic", pero es algo que define los orígenes de IOTA y la verdad, me resulta interesante...



Creo que por reddit había un post que explicaba todo.

Si no recuerdo mal se "cambiaron" JINN por sus equivalentes en iotas a los holders que quisieron.

Era bastante extenso y te hablo muy de memoria.


----------



## Nostalgia (2 Feb 2020)

@Negrofuturo rompemos los 0.31$? danos luz con tus gráficas bullish


----------



## paketazo (2 Feb 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Pues yo he vendido una parte de mis iotas esperando recomprar otra vez en 0.28....pienso que estás subidas son solo por el tirón de btc, cuando haya correccion irá otra vez pa abajo.



Tu decisión no es criticable, sobre todo si has ganado pasta.

Pero fíjate en los movimientos de IOTA y en el chart semanal.

¿no piensas que puede pegar un buen pump si acompaña la cosa un poco?





Es de las del top que va más rezagada,algunas llevan ya un 2X desde los últimos mínimos, y recuerda que IOTA estuvo en top 5 no hace tanto tiempo.

El desarrollo no ha cesado, y cada céntimo que sube aumenta su financiación.

Yo no vendería en este punto, pero repito que entiendo tu posición después de tanta quemada de bajada, así que desearte suerte y si la ves a o,28$ habrás acertado de pleno.

Un saludo


----------



## orbeo (2 Feb 2020)

capica dijo:


> Parece que mañana sale JINN, y buscando info, veo que en su momento hubo mucha polémica y controversia con CFB, JINN e IOTA, pero no termino de aclararme. ¿Alguien podría contarme o resumirme la historia? Por otro lado, ¿Que pasó con NXT y CFB?
> 
> Perdón por el "offtopic", pero es algo que define los orígenes de IOTA y la verdad, me resulta interesante...



Jinn

Busca x aquí mensajes antiguos


----------



## calamatron (2 Feb 2020)

No solo bajara a 0,28,volvera a 0,20.
Parece mentira que todavía no sepamos como va esta mierda.


----------



## paketazo (2 Feb 2020)

calamatron dijo:


> No solo bajara a 0,28,volvera a 0,20.
> Parece mentira que todavía no sepamos como va esta mierda.



Es lo bueno de los mercados... Unos apuestan una cosa y otros la contraria. 

No hay verdades absolutas y sí mucho relativismo. 

Con IOTA te has podido forrar y arruinar, y seguro volverás a poder arruinarte y forrar te. 

Que aburrido sería todo si no existiera la posibilidad de apostar por y contra algo. 

Buena semana a todos


----------



## kpik (2 Feb 2020)

Gracias NF, ese lo había leido, pero en bitcointalk hubo mucha polémica cuando a los poseedores de JINN les cambiaron sus tokens por IOTA (hablo de 2015 o así) y quería cotillear un poco sobre esa época. Por lo que he podido averiguar (lo escribo por si os interesa, tampoco sé si estoy en lo cierto), lo que pasó es algo así:

- CFB y su equipo abandonan el proyecto JINN y se unen a IOTA. A los accionistas de JINN les cambian sus tokens, creo que basados en NXT, (aunque no sé mucho sobre el proyecto NXT pues en esa época por desgracia no sabía prácticamente nada del mundo crypto) --> Mucha polémica pues a los accionistas les habían vendido una cosa y ahora les dan iotas que ni saben lo que es (repito, 2015). Visto con perspectiva, entiendo que CFB y el resto vieron que era imposible sacar adelante JINN sin una red como Tangle.



EDIT: He encontrado este video, voy a echarle un vistazo por encima, no sé si aclarará algo pero por si hoy os aburrís tanto como yo lo comparto:


----------



## kpik (2 Feb 2020)

Jose24 dijo:


> dejate de salseo y prensa rosa..... y fijate más en aprender a usar las rayas que es lo que más importa



Bueno con algo se tiene que entretener uno, y estando malo en casa todo el día sin poder salir, me ha dado por buscar sobre eso. En cualquier caso, dicho salseo ayuda a entener mejor los orígenes de aquello en lo que has invertido o quieres hacerlo. Es parte del análisis fundamental, algo a la larga mucho más importante que el usar las rayas.

PD: ya se que no es estrictamente de lo que va el hilo, pero el hilo de IOTA era uno de los sitios más probables donde encontrar alguna de info, y creo que a más de uno le puede resultar interesante el tema, y hace el hilo algo más ameno que el estar todo el día mirando gráficos a ver si ha subido un 0,5%. Tampoco me he puesto a hablar del programa de la isla o mierdas de esas xD


----------



## kpik (2 Feb 2020)

Jose24 dijo:


> .



Si para ti no es importante el análisis fundamental apaga y vámonos... Primero tendrás que saber en QUE inviertes, y luego ya te metes con el CUANDO. O crees que los primeros inversores de BTC hicieron muchas rayitas?


----------



## kpik (3 Feb 2020)

Joder cuando todo apuntaba a despegar aparece otra vez CFB... No se quien tendrá razón, pero esto no ayuda nada a tomarlo como un proyecto serio por parte de los grandes inversores.


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Feb 2020)

capica dijo:


> Joder cuando todo apuntaba a despegar aparece otra vez CFB... No se quien tendrá razón, pero esto no ayuda nada a tomarlo como un proyecto serio por parte de los grandes inversores.



CFB no pinta ya nada. Me parece más importante la salida de goshimmer mañana y el anuncio de otro exchange gordo en listar IOTA.


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (3 Feb 2020)

https://www.logistics.dhl/es-en/home/insights-and-innovation/insights/blockchain.html


----------



## easyridergs (3 Feb 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Pues yo he vendido una parte de mis iotas esperando recomprar otra vez en 0.28....pienso que estás subidas son solo por el tirón de btc, cuando haya correccion irá otra vez pa abajo.



Gracias tío por vender. Un gafe menos subido y al final todo lo que sea soltar lastre es bienvenido.

Se nota que no has visto el vídeo de Valdeande que explica como hacerse rico.

Saludos.


----------



## kpik (3 Feb 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> CFB no pinta ya nada. Me parece más importante la salida de goshimmer mañana y el anuncio de otro exchange gordo en listar IOTA.



Bueno pero aunque no pinte nada, el hecho de sacar la mierda por Twitter etc da una imagen de chiquillería y falta de madurez e incapacidad para resolver conflictos como personas adultas. En cualquier caso, totalmente de acuerdo con lo que dices y como dijo Sonstebo es incluso una buena noticia para la IF. A ver si ahora se centran de verdad en lo importante sin trolles que den mala imagen en RRSS. La verdad que lo de CFB es rotodosiano, un genio eclipsado por su falta de madurez y soft skills.


PD: 0,36$. Última llamada a los pasajeros con destino a la luna?


----------



## Corcho (3 Feb 2020)

Estamos subiendo un 20%


----------



## davitin (3 Feb 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Gracias tío por vender. Un gafe menos subido y al final todo lo que sea soltar lastre es bienvenido.
> 
> Se nota que no has visto el vídeo de Valdeande que explica como hacerse rico.
> 
> Saludos.



Jodete que solo vendi unas pocas payaso, ojalá acabes pasando hambre hijo de la gran puta, para una vez que acertais de casualidad os lo creéis y todo.


----------



## Integer (3 Feb 2020)

Esperad al FOMO, que todavía se están quitando las legañas


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (3 Feb 2020)

*IOTA+ OS the Operating System Interface for the tangle presents it self and the NEW DESIGN of IOTA+. *


----------



## easyridergs (3 Feb 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Jodete que solo vendi unas pocas payaso, ojalá acabes pasando hambre hijo de la gran puta, para una vez que acertais de casualidad os lo creéis y todo.



Jejeje, ha salido tu vena de segurata chusquero.

Bueno, lo importante, vende más, que subirá más.


----------



## Perturbado (3 Feb 2020)

Está claro que para invertir hace falta cero miedos así como estar receptivos a cualquier noticias de actualidad. También conocer todos los instrumentos y formas de inversión. Poder enlazar una input con la output correcta, en el período adecuado. Estos último es primordial.


----------



## davitin (3 Feb 2020)

Ponle unos tropezones al batido.


----------



## Integer (3 Feb 2020)

Y el goshimmer? Es que nadie va a pensar en goshimmer?


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Feb 2020)

Chrysalis


----------



## kpik (3 Feb 2020)

Mira, justo en la intro habla de lo que preguntaba yo ayer. Con respecto al comunicado, me parece lógico por su parte, pero me queda un sabor agridulce, pues al parecer JINN queda abandonado de momento... Menciona el Goshimmer pero tampoco dice nada de algún avance importante en concreto...
En cualquier caso, este es el año, esperemos que vayan cumpliendo los objetivos.



Justo a esto es a lo que me refería en uno de mis anteriores mensajes. Confío mucho en el proyecto, pero la imagen que transmiten no es todo lo seria que debería.


----------



## Registrador (3 Feb 2020)

25 Ti son 8.9 millones de dólares no? (26.214.399 Miotas)


----------



## Integer (3 Feb 2020)

Han aclarado que iota tiene su propio departamento de hardware.

Si CFB no madura... Al Carrer.

Ha aportado mucho, pero se le ha ido la olla.

El orgullo es muy malo y está dando bandazos a la desesperada.

Concretamente han dicho que ahora mismo el hardware binario manda. Cuando llegue el trinario será fácil adaptar el software, pero estando la cosa cómo está, la prioridad es binaria.

Además la ejecución de software binario en hardware trinario no produce pérdida de rendimiento, así que win-win.


----------



## Adamant (3 Feb 2020)

Todo esto es bueno o malo? Para los que no entendemos mucho ...


----------



## Registrador (3 Feb 2020)

Adamant dijo:


> Todo esto es bueno o malo? Para los que no entendemos mucho ...



El mundo de las cryptomonedas es exactamente igual q el mundo real: egos, apuñalamientos, malos rollos, etc

Al final lo que importa es q la tecnología funcione y se use. Que unos pajilleros informáticos se dediquen a sus dramas en twitter poca importancia tiene, mas alla del (mal) entrenimiento.


----------



## davitin (3 Feb 2020)

Tal y como yo lo veo, o sube, o baja.


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Feb 2020)

iotaledger/goshimmer


----------



## zyro (3 Feb 2020)

Está claro porqué este hilo se llama Iota to the moon.

Cfb acusando al vikingo de apropiación indebida y ni cuenta se le echa salvo 2 o 3 post.

Y el vikingo, que también es para ponerle de comer aparte, hablando en la carta que el Cfb se ha dedicado a viajar con su nueva novia. Envidia? Qué le importará a la comunidad Iota estos detalles, como el nombrar que Cfb es BCNext.

Bueno, bueno, ...que siga el tudemun con alegría!!


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Feb 2020)




----------



## Mig29 (3 Feb 2020)

Pues para mi que el tal CFB está jodido por que se ha visto que es un zoquete y un bocazas que iba de imprescindible.
Pero bueno, esto parece una telenovela mala. Me quedo con que con la última entrada que hice llevo un x2 y esto va cogiendo muy buena forma.


----------



## Corcho (3 Feb 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


>



Plas plas plas


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Feb 2020)

De momento hay poca infraestructura montada en Shimmer, pero han metido alguna racha de más de 500 ctps. A ver si sacan pronto un visualizador externo. Hoy anda la comunidad configurando las rapsberrys. Vamos a ver qué números vemos en los próximos días.


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Feb 2020)

No estoy de acuerdo, los ctps son dollars y salud.


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Feb 2020)

Por cierto, mañana será el anuncio de otro exchange grande.


----------



## calamatron (4 Feb 2020)

Ya os dije q se iria para abajo.
El q queria comprar a 0,28 trankilo q compraras incluso mas barato.
Es lo de siempre,cuando suba espera q volvera a bajar.


----------



## davitin (4 Feb 2020)

calamatron dijo:


> Ya os dije q se iria para abajo.
> El q queria comprar a 0,28 trankilo q compraras incluso mas barato.
> Es lo de siempre,cuando suba espera q volvera a bajar.



Aqui la peña está esperando un milagro que reanime el mercado y nos devuelva a los "viejos tiempos", y si, puede pasar, quién sabe, pero se puede ganar pasta desde ya haciendo el scalping ese de los huevos o como se diga, e iota es ideal para ello, está siempre con oscilaciones bruscas de entre el 5 y el 10%, si todos los que hemos perdido pasta con el hundimiento del mercado aprovechasemos esto habríamos recuperado todo hace siglos.


----------



## kpik (4 Feb 2020)

Está claro que no todo va a ser subir y subir. El que se atreva a tradear, mis dies a el, yo tampoco tengo tantos conocimientos de trading ni tiempo de estar entrando y saliendo etc o arriesgar a en un arreón fuerte quedarme fuera, prefiero dormir tranquilo. Para mi, esto es un proyecto a 3 años vista, en el que si se van cumpliendo los objetivos podemos salir muy bien parados.

La paciencia es nuestra mejor aliada.


----------



## davitin (4 Feb 2020)

Sera por que no has entendido nada de lo que he dicho en mi anterior post.

De momento, el mercado esta volviendo a caer (arrastrado por el bitcoin como ya predije), cuando iota llegue a 0.28 recompro y me gano unos cientos de iotas por la face.


----------



## Forcopula (4 Feb 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Sera por que no has entendido nada de lo que he dicho en mi anterior post.
> 
> De momento, el mercado esta volviendo a caer (arrastrado por el bitcoin como ya predije), cuando iota llegue a 0.28 recompro y me gano unos cientos de iotas por la face.



Por qué eliges recomprar a 0'28 y no más bajo o más alto? Quiero decir, cómo haces para elegir un precio?

Un saludo

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (4 Feb 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Por qué eliges recomprar a 0'28 y no más bajo o más alto? Quiero decir, cómo haces para elegir un precio?
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk



0.28 es uno de los suelos inmediatos a la cifra en la cual vendi una parte de mis iotas (0.25 tambien seria un buen suelo), es decir es un suelo que se ha repetido bastante por lo que tiene muchas probabilidades de volver a repetirse....eso si, yo arriesgo mi pasta, no recomiendo a nadie que me siga en mis operaciones, que luego vienen los lloros, puede salir bien o mal.

Las iotas que vendi las converti a usdt para que no variase mucho su valor, todo depende de que baje bastante bitcoin, si lo hace iota bajara seguro, mas tarde cuando bitcoin suba iota volvera a pegar un estiron, como el porcentaje de subida de iota es mucho mayor en proporcion que lo que sube bitcoin (btc sube un 5% e iota puede dar perfectamente una subida de 10 o 15%) entonces es bastante rentable tradear iota.

Para detectar suelos y techos repetitivos hay que trazar lineas en los graficos de las coins, buscando los puntos donde el precio rebota por arriba y por abajo...cuando veas que se repite mucho una cota en concreto, como digo hay muchas posibilidades de que se vuelva a repetir, puedes hacerlo de prueba, sin vender ni comprar nada, y veras como muchas veces se cumple...esto suele funcionar bastante bien por que la mayoria de gente que opera con un activo suelen repetir esquemas, cuando se trazan lineas lo que se intenta es encontrar un patron repetitivo en las compra-ventas que hace la gente, no se trata de predecir el futuro, lo de las fibonacis y su puta madre es muy esoterico y yo creo que son paridas.


----------



## Nostalgia (4 Feb 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Sera por que no has entendido nada de lo que he dicho en mi anterior post.
> 
> De momento, el mercado esta volviendo a caer (arrastrado por el bitcoin como ya predije), cuando iota llegue a 0.28 recompro y me gano unos cientos de iotas por la face.



Vender en 30 para recomprar en 28, que podría salir mal? xdd, de momento el precio ni ha llegado a tu breakeven, veamos esas predicciones


----------



## davitin (4 Feb 2020)

Nostalgia dijo:


> Vender en 30 para recomprar en 28, que podría salir mal? xdd, de momento el precio ni ha llegado a tu breakeven, veamos esas predicciones



Un error de muchos de vosotros es intentar ganar mucha pasta de golpe...si no doblais beneficios en una operacion ya no os vale el esfuerzo...de 0.28 a 0.30 hay casi un 10% de diferencia...como ya he dicho esas oscilaciones se producen constantemente en el criptomundo (en la bolsa no ves esos movimientos ni de coña, es todo mucho mas lento, ganr un 10% en una operacion es una barbaridad), si repites esa operacion con exito varias veces en poco tiempo duplicas lo invertido, mientras tanto el resto a esperar que alguien le meta 100 billones a la criptobolsa para hacerse millonarios sin mover un dedo.


----------



## Registrador (4 Feb 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Para detectar suelos y techos repetitivos hay que trazar lineas en los graficos de las coins


----------



## davitin (4 Feb 2020)

Pues no, no tienes razón, si realmente crees en este proyecto y crees que algún día puede llegar a valer bastante lo importante es aumentar el número de iotas que tienes, lo que valgan en dólares no importa, importa el número de unidades que tengas.

Ya sé que no lo entendéis.


----------



## davitin (4 Feb 2020)

Registrador dijo:


>



Que es lo que te hace gracia?


----------



## Registrador (4 Feb 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Que es lo que te hace gracia?



Que te creas la gilipollez del "analisis técnico" y las "resistencias" y gilipolleces similares. A ver si no enteramos de una puta vez: nadie puede ver el futuro. Las lineas de colorines que dibuja @Negrofuturo no sirven para nada y si no me crees mira los dibujitos de @Negrofuturo de hace 1 mes y a ver si ha acertado algo.

De hecho no es que no sirvan para nada (lo cual sería inofensivo) si no que son perjudiciales porque te dan una falsa sensación de seguridad, de que controlas la situación lo cual es lo q puedes hacer cuando estás invirtiendo. Para todo lo demas leete a Nassim Taleb.

De nada.


----------



## davitin (4 Feb 2020)

Pero si llevamos con el sube baja 3 años pedazo de gilipollas, de que me voy a que dar fuera?


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Feb 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Pero si llevamos con el sube baja 3 años pedazo de gilipollas, de que me voy a que dar fuera?



Cuando parece que está cambiando la tendencia del mercado te pones a tradear, de momento el precio no ha llegado a tu objetivo de 0.28. Cuidado que igual no vemos nunca más 0.2x.


----------



## Adamant (4 Feb 2020)

Mejor no hacer caso a la mierda de predicciones que hay aqui, es lo que he sacado tras leeros durante un tiempo


----------



## kpik (4 Feb 2020)

Adamant dijo:


> Mejor no hacer caso a la *mierda de predicciones que hay aqui*, es lo que he sacado tras leeros durante un tiempo



Nadie te ha obligado a venir al hilo. Aquí cada uno tiene su opinión y sus fundamentos, y se comparten de buena fe para intentar colaborar entre todos. No cobramos por darte nuestras predicciones ni intentamos convencer a nadie de que nos siga, no deja de ser una inversión de altísimo riesgo de la que nadie tiene ni puta idea de que pasará finalmente. Si quieres que te den todo mascadito, que acierten siempre, y que sea gratis, deberás buscar en otro sitio.


----------



## Forcopula (4 Feb 2020)

Precisamente me parece que el tema de la financiación es acorde con la filosofía de la IF (el otro día lo decía uno de los fundadores de esos con nombre ruso), "si tenemos la tecnología ellos vendrán a nosotros".

Si hay resultados habrá más financiación, con trabajo duro pueden conseguir dar la vuelta a la situación.

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Thundercat (4 Feb 2020)

Demasiado sangre horchata estos alemanes, me gustaría que fueran unos manipuladores como los de BCash


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Feb 2020)

Visualizador de goshimmer, abajo a la derecha se pueden ver las ctps.
http://iota.orellas.com:8083/


----------



## zyro (4 Feb 2020)

Parece que el vikingo a metido el rabo entre las piernas. Cfb ha dado por cerrado el asunto tras la disculpa de su hasta ahora socio:
*"David Sønstebø has apologized. This thread is closed."*



Esta era su contestación al escrito del vikingo, ese en el que hablaba de la novia de Cfb:

My side of the story about parting ways with David Sønstebø

Queda en el aire saber qué pasará, si finalmente llegarán a algún acuerdo y si sigue reclamando su 50%, que está en esta dirección:

Transaction AEM9TJGYOGJTWPTDSMJWSLFZSQYTGZLBFZXIXDPKLPZXGPFXIYHSF9DGOJTILQRPFTGEIHJEGKOKZ9999


En el escrito, Cfb lanzaba esta pregunta:

_*"Why would big companies adopting IOTA use its native tokens instead of creating own ones*_*? Does anyone know the answer, it’s still actual."*


----------



## Corcho (4 Feb 2020)

A mí me han baneado o se ha caído la página hace poco? Ahora no me deja entrar y antes si


----------



## Corcho (4 Feb 2020)

Ahora me vuelve a dejar entrar pero se queda cargando


----------



## arrapamark (4 Feb 2020)

Tal cual... 

Enviado desde mi RNE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Feb 2020)

Vale, está caída la página ahora.


----------



## kpik (5 Feb 2020)

Google-funded TinyGo Might Make IOTA Nodes to Run in Browser Plugin Form


----------



## cyberpep (5 Feb 2020)

He encontrado esto por Twitter sobre goshimmer alcanzando 1309 tps


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Feb 2020)

cyberpep dijo:


> He encontrado esto por Twitter sobre goshimmer alcanzando 1309 tps
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 226974



Traga con todo lo que le echen, eso está claro.


----------



## calamatron (5 Feb 2020)

Si mucho mas escalable q la mierda de btc


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Feb 2020)

Pero es aún muy básico, no tiene implantado aún el FPC. De momento sirve para ver los tps y jugar con los nodos.

Por cierto, otro exchange más:


----------



## Integer (6 Feb 2020)

Día 10-12?


----------



## Corcho (6 Feb 2020)

Integer dijo:


> Día 10-12?
> Ver archivo adjunto 227436



Aquí huele a pump

He comprado unas pocas más


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (6 Feb 2020)




----------



## Emigro Botín (6 Feb 2020)

Corcho dijo:


> Aquí huele a pump
> 
> He comprado unas pocas más



Quiero comprar.
Ya se que cada cierto tiempo viene un ignorante a preguntar lo mismo a los hilos de Criptos, pero como hay tanto cambio en este mundillo, noticias sobre nuevas formas de comprar y tal....le formuló la siguiente pregunta.
Sería tan amable de explicar sucintamente en 4 pasos cual es la manera de comprar (Iotas en este caso) más sencilla hoy día?
He oído campanas, exchanges, wallets...pero no sé cuál es la mejor manera hoy día.
Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Integer (6 Feb 2020)

Emigro Botín dijo:


> Quiero comprar.
> Ya se que cada cierto tiempo viene un ignorante a preguntar lo mismo a los hilos de Criptos, pero como hay tanto cambio en este mundillo, noticias sobre nuevas formas de comprar y tal....le formuló la siguiente pregunta.
> Sería tan amable de explicar sucintamente en 4 pasos cual es la manera de comprar (Iotas en este caso) más sencilla hoy día?
> He oído campanas, exchanges, wallets...pero no sé cuál es la mejor manera hoy día.
> Gracias por adelantado.



La más sencilla es descargar la wallet trinity de la web de iota y comprar con moonpay. Comisión del 4,99% con mínimo de 5€. A partir de 150€ tendrás que cumplir el KYC. Es caro, pero rápido.

Otra opción (mi preferida por ahora) es hacerlo con omoku. Sin pasar por exchange. Transferencia SEPA y cuando llega te envian las miotas a la dirección que hayas proporcionado (generada en tu wallet). Necesitarás KYC.

La tercera opción, más farragosa, es llevar el dinero a un exchange, hacer la compra etc, etc... Si quieres hacer HODL, no te lo recomiendo.


----------



## Corcho (6 Feb 2020)

Emigro Botín dijo:


> Quiero comprar.
> Ya se que cada cierto tiempo viene un ignorante a preguntar lo mismo a los hilos de Criptos, pero como hay tanto cambio en este mundillo, noticias sobre nuevas formas de comprar y tal....le formuló la siguiente pregunta.
> Sería tan amable de explicar sucintamente en 4 pasos cual es la manera de comprar (Iotas en este caso) más sencilla hoy día?
> He oído campanas, exchanges, wallets...pero no sé cuál es la mejor manera hoy día.
> Gracias por adelantado.



Vaya ya te han respondido muy amablemente, exchanges hay varios importantes como binance o bittrex, para todas las demás opciones ver la respuesta de arriba.


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Feb 2020)

Me-llamo-PEPE dijo:


>



No quiere decir nada... Pero no está mal que se vayan conociendo mutuamente...


----------



## Emigro Botín (6 Feb 2020)

Gracias por la info a los dos.


----------



## Azkenchack (6 Feb 2020)

Tambien para SEPA puedes utilizar bitvavo. Es lo que utilizo para comprar cantidades pequeñas (100€) de forma periódica.
Y de ahí, a Trinity. 

Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## taichi (6 Feb 2020)

@Emigro Yo para empezar lo más sencillo que veo es que empieces a comprar iotas en la web española Compra y vende Bitcoin y criptomonedas de manera segura | Eurocoinpay y además responden enseguida al email ante cualquier duda que te pudiera surgir 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## The Honkler (7 Feb 2020)

Trive.Park permite pagar el estacionamiento con IOTA


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (7 Feb 2020)

Solicitud de patente presentada por *Hewlett Packard Enterprise*, que describe "Sistemas y métodos para capturar conjuntos de datos de series temporales a lo largo del tiempo que incluye representaciones seguras de direcciones de libro mayor distribuido", haciendo *referencia a IOTA*, entre otros

Espacenet – search results


----------



## grouchomarx (7 Feb 2020)

IOTA en vez Ethereum: Tata Elxsi desarrolla solución de coche inteligente


----------



## Integer (7 Feb 2020)

A ver si dejan de tirarse mierda unos a otros porque... al final se va a haber.


----------



## disken (7 Feb 2020)

No entiendo muy bien la situación de Iota, quizás alguien pueda explicarme.

La semana anterior estuvo subiendo de forma muy positiva, recuperando algunos lugares que hacia tiempo había perdido, mientras que todo lo demás estaba lateral. Ahora que el resto del criptomundo esta subiendo moderadamente, Iota se mantiene lateral o incluso bajista.

¿Sucede algo en los círculos internos?


----------



## Perturbado (7 Feb 2020)

La verdad es que si baja de 0,20 me gustaria doblar la apuesta con IOTA.

Por lo leído tanto la opción de Davitin, surfear las olas vendiendo-comprando continuamente. Como la de comprar y olvidar hasta multiplicar x100 pueden llegar a ser correctas.

Quizá con una parte hacer lo primero y la otra parte lo segundo.


----------



## Integer (7 Feb 2020)

disken dijo:


> No entiendo muy bien la situación de Iota, quizás alguien pueda explicarme.
> 
> La semana anterior estuvo subiendo de forma muy positiva, recuperando algunos lugares que hacia tiempo había perdido, mientras que todo lo demás estaba lateral. Ahora que el resto del criptomundo esta subiendo moderadamente, Iota se mantiene lateral o incluso bajista.
> 
> ¿Sucede algo en los círculos internos?



Hay movidas internas que han salido al exterior. CFB ha encendido el ventilador y lo está alimentando con heces, y David el nohomo las encaja como puede, suelta sus pullitas, y al otro cafre se le llena la boca de demandas y reclamaciones.


----------



## disken (7 Feb 2020)

Integer dijo:


> Hay movidas internas que han salido al exterior. CFB ha encendido el ventilador y lo está alimentando con heces, y David el nohomo las encaja como puede, suelta sus pullitas, y al otro cafre se le llena la boca de demandas y reclamaciones.



No da mucha confianza saber que Iota, teniendo que llegar tan alto, este formada por una tripulación tan inmadura.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Azkenchack (7 Feb 2020)

disken dijo:


> No entiendo muy bien la situación de Iota, quizás alguien pueda explicarme.
> 
> La semana anterior estuvo subiendo de forma muy positiva, recuperando algunos lugares que hacia tiempo había perdido, mientras que todo lo demás estaba lateral. Ahora que el resto del criptomundo esta subiendo moderadamente, Iota se mantiene lateral o incluso bajista.
> 
> ¿Sucede algo en los círculos internos?



Muy fácil...yo diría que de cada dos dólares, uno entra para quedarse (largo plazo) y otro para salirse (corto plazo).
El especulador entra y sale y se aprovecha del inversor que se queda. Ambos arriesgan su dinero pero uno lo gana (o pierde) a corto plazo y el otro lo gana (o pierde) a largo plazo.


Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kpik (7 Feb 2020)

La verdad que a mí lo de se olviden de la resistencia cuántica y el sistema ternario me carraspear un poco, pues era gran parte de su potencial. Esperemos que sea para lanzarse al mercado y una vez en el con ingresos recurrentes vuelvan a retomarlo. También espero que el coordicide sea este año, de lo contrario algo me dice que se les puede pasar el momentum


----------



## T-34 (7 Feb 2020)

Negrofuturo, los canutos que te fumas tienen que ser de gordos como mi antebrazo, sin maldad. Os sigo leyendo desde las sombras.


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Feb 2020)

Casi 2500 tps se ven ya en goshimmer. Hoy han sacado una versión que mejora varias cosas.


----------



## calamatron (7 Feb 2020)

Iota se va a pique,hablemos claro .No estan cumpliendo nada,ni jimm ni ordenador cuantico,ni ternario ni ostias.
Son unos niñatos impresentables q se estan foreando a nuestra consta y pagando a valdeante magico para q hable bien de iota.
El futuro es btc y singular dtv


----------



## Forcopula (7 Feb 2020)

calamatron dijo:


> Iota se va a pique,hablemos claro .No estan cumpliendo nada,ni jimm ni ordenador cuantico,ni ternario ni ostias.
> Son unos niñatos impresentables q se estan foreando a nuestra consta y pagando a valdeante magico para q hable bien de iota.
> El futuro es btc y singular dtv



A pastar al hilo de btc, que te pega más. Que coño es eso de ordenador cuántico de iota? Y que pagan a valdeande? Lol cuantas tonterías por párrafo, ya con lo de el futuro es BTC lo has petado tío. Ve con ellos que estarán encantados de tener un consagrado a la causa más.

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (8 Feb 2020)

Parece que el precio rige vuestros deseos y sentimientos, cuando un buen inversor ha de ser objetivo.

A mi me encantaría ver a IOTA a 20$, pero mi objetividad me dice que aquí y ahora eso no debería de suceder...de hecho aquí y ahora estamos valorando casi únicamente potencial futuro...mucho sí..pero futuro.

@davitin se acerca a su reentrada de 0,28$, si acierte hay que aplaudirle.


----------



## easyridergs (8 Feb 2020)

Pequeña corrección, la protección cuántica no se ha retirado, el ternario tampoco pero con un enfoque menos exclusivo, cosa que ya hacía mucho tiempo que se estaba dando. El coordicide viento en popa. CFB sobraba, cierto es, por fin le dimos puerta al bufón.


----------



## easyridergs (8 Feb 2020)

Actualizamos, pasamos de pico las 1000 ctps. Fijaros en el consumo de RAM, 1.3 gd, ridículo para el rendimiento conseguido.


----------



## davitin (8 Feb 2020)

No es ninguna gilipollez, lo que pasa es que tú no lo entiendes.

Lo que importa ahora no es el valor en dólares de iota, lo que importa es acumular tokens para cuando suban.

Por ejemplo si yo tengo 5000 iotas que me costaron 5000 euros cuando iota estaba 1 euro, por decir algo, los vendo cuando iota llega a 0.50 y me espero a que baje a 0.25....recompro y ahora tengo 10.000 iotas....sigo teniendo el mismo dinero en dólares que cuando bajó de 1 euro a 0.50, pero dispongo del doble de iotas que al principio....cuando iota alcance otra vez 1 euro tendré 10.000 euros y no 5000 como cuando empecé.

Es tan difícil de entender?


----------



## Azkenchack (8 Feb 2020)

Yo creo que es mejor acumular ahora, poco a poco que haber acumulado mucho hace dos años o acumular mucho dentro de dos.
Pero que cada uno haga con su dinero y con sus Iotas lo que quiera.
Yo sigo con mi táctica de 50-100€ mensuales, que es lo mismo que quedarme sin salir una noche de juerga o comprarme unos pantalones que no me hacen falta...


Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (8 Feb 2020)

La pregunta que os deberíais hacer es:

¿por que acumulo IOTAs?

Por ejemplo os puedo hablar de mi caso y BTC...personalmente jamás adquirí BTC pensando en dar el pelotazo, del mismo modo que quién acumula oro no lo hace pensando en pegar un pelotazo.

BTC ofrecía algo antes jamás visto...independencia económica del sistema financiero/bancario... ser guardián de tu propio destino monetario.

Como estudiante de economía desde un primer momento entendí que todo el sistema financiero y sobre todo el sistema presupuestario de una nación es un esquema ponzi ... todos sabemos que sucedería si la próxima semana todos los ciudadanos quisiéramos obtener liquidez inmediata de nuestros fondos, cuentas, bonos... si pretendiéramos vender inmuebles, muebles o cualquier posesión.

El sistema se desmoronaría y solo saldrían victoriosos los primeros en llegar.

BTC rompía con ese viejo sistema monetario basado en la confianza estatal y de un banco central creador de normas de obligado cumplimiento.

Si un ciudadano o grupo social crea una moneda mejor en confianza que el propio dinero estatal está cometiendo un delito si la hace pública, BTC ha logrado sobrevivir compitiendo con el odio de un sistema que sabe que será vencido por BTC o algo que se le parezca, y también saben que no podrán destruirlo.

Quién se crea que la democracia actual es el mejor modo de gobierno para un ciudadano se equivoca. Lo que hemos creado y lo que somos hoy en día no se lo debemos a los estados, es simple evolución de las sociedades, del conocimiento, de las mentes, de la propia lógica...y creo que todos sabéis que mucho de lo que nos imponen hoy en día va en contra de la lógica, así que será cuestión de tiempo encontrar soluciones que devuelven las aguas a su cauce.

BTC ha solucionado mucho, sobre todo a nivel mental, IOTA podría ser otra cosa diferente que cubra un nicho necesario...ya lo veremos.


----------



## davitin (8 Feb 2020)

Bueno, lo de que no bajara lo dices tú, ya veremos qué pasa.


----------



## davitin (8 Feb 2020)

No señor, se pueden ver patrones solo con los soportes y los techos, no es infalible lógicamente pero se le puede sacar provecho.


----------



## Nostalgia (8 Feb 2020)

davitin dijo:


> No señor, se pueden ver patrones solo con los soportes y los techos, no es infalible lógicamente pero se le puede sacar provecho.



La misma resistencia de btc en los 6k que pasó como si nunca hubiera existido, o la corrección que muchos esperaron y llegó a los 14k sin hacerla, cuando los toros o osos quieren aquí no hay resistencias que valgan o soportes que valgan, lo de vende para recomprar más abajo esta bien cuando la tendencia de fondo es bajista, pero hacerlo cuando el mercado se ha puesto alcista por encima de la ma200 no es la mejor estrategia


----------



## Forcopula (8 Feb 2020)

Dejad al muchacho que haga lo que quiera, uno no escarmienta en cabeza ajena, y si le sale bien pues olé por él.

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## easyridergs (8 Feb 2020)

Las imágenes subidas son de mi nodo personal, no me lo han contado terceros, este nodo está conectado directamente a nodos de desarrolladores que hacen pruebas de spam. Por diferentes casuísticas de dispersión de las transacciones el nodo ha tenido que lidiar con una sobrecarga de transacciones que las ha confirmado sin inmutarse. Ya había visto en días anteriores picos de 400ctps y medias sostenidas de 200ctps, pero en este caso que ha sobrepasado las 1000 ya me ha parecido reseñable. 

También os digo que esto todavía no es nada, ahora se calcula que la base de datos puede con 200k, es decir la limitación la va a poner la velocidad de la red, no los nodos, pero todavía no es lo suficientemente estable y aproximadamente cada 4 o 5 días hay que reiniciar el nodo. Ahora se trabaja en estabilizar la base de datos y después incrementar el rendimiento hasta el millón. Pensad que después de esto todavía queda el sharding ...

Recordad, el planteamiento base de una transacción nueva referencía a dos anteriores va a ser el standard de los DLT y en eso IOTA lleva de largo la delantera.


----------



## Trajano VI (8 Feb 2020)

Investiga por alastria y verás que esto es pura especulación, ni Dios va a usar bitcoin in iota. Ni nada, usarán blockchain y ya


----------



## easyridergs (8 Feb 2020)

Trajano VI dijo:


> Investiga por alastria y verás que esto es pura especulación, ni Dios va a usar bitcoin in iota. Ni nada, usarán blockchain y ya



Como se suele decir "nocoiner with the ass on fire"


----------



## paketazo (8 Feb 2020)

Trajano VI dijo:


> Investiga por alastria y verás que esto es pura especulación, ni Dios va a usar bitcoin in iota. Ni nada, usarán blockchain y ya



Bueno, eso podías decirlo hace 10 años, hoy en día los números no te darán la razón.

Al día se hacen miles de transacciones con crypto, y no hablo de trading ni movimientos de exchanges.

Pero bueno es una opinión la tuya tan válida como la del resto, tu tendrás tus argumentos para apoyarla y yo los míos para rebatirla.

un saludo


----------



## Trajano VI (8 Feb 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Como se suele decir "nocoiner with the ass on fire"



llevo unos 4 años especulando, pero tú a lo tuyo



paketazo dijo:


> Bueno, eso podías decirlo hace 10 años, hoy en día los números no te darán la razón.
> 
> Al día se hacen miles de transacciones con crypto, y no hablo de trading ni movimientos de exchanges.
> 
> ...



Y esas miles de transacciones no son ni un 0,000000000001% de lo que se mueve en el mundo

bosch tiene su propio protocolo blockchain, si no recuerdo mal, bancos por supuesto, muchísimas empresas como Indra igual

Bosch – Distributed Technologies


----------



## easyridergs (8 Feb 2020)

Trajano VI dijo:


> llevo unos 4 años especulando, pero tú a lo tuyo
> 
> 
> Y esas miles de transacciones no son ni un 0,000000000001% de lo que se mueve en el mundo
> ...



De especular igual sabes pero de DLT ni idea. Léete más a fondo el enlace que has enviado y pierde un poco más de tiempo en informarte sobre los fundamentales de una DLT. De momento aún no sabes nada.


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Feb 2020)

Trajano VI dijo:


> Investiga por alastria y verás que esto es pura especulación, ni Dios va a usar bitcoin in iota. Ni nada, usarán blockchain y ya



Como si los enchufados y castuzos de Alastria fueran expertos. Al final España llegará tarde a todo y en estas tecnologías no vamos a ser la excepción.


----------



## Trajano VI (8 Feb 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> De especular igual sabes pero de DLT ni idea. Léete más a fondo el enlace que has enviado y pierde un poco más de tiempo en informarte sobre los fundamentales de una DLT. De momento aún no sabes nada.



Gran respuesta


----------



## easyridergs (8 Feb 2020)

Trajano VI dijo:


> Gran respuesta



Acaso tú has argumento algo? La respuesta es no. Para que explicarte algo que no vas a entender. Continúa con la especulación.


----------



## Ninoshka (8 Feb 2020)

Trajano VI dijo:


> Investiga por alastria y verás que esto es pura especulación, ni Dios va a usar bitcoin in iota. Ni nada, usarán blockchain y ya





easyridergs dijo:


> Acaso tú has argumento algo? La respuesta es no. Para que explicarte algo que no vas a entender. Continúa con la especulación.



Me encantó tu respuesta! jeje 

*

*


----------



## Trajano VI (8 Feb 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Acaso tú has argumento algo? La respuesta es no. Para que explicarte algo que no vas a entender. Continúa con la especulación.



Gran respuesta


----------



## davitin (9 Feb 2020)

Y el Bitcoin SV ese de los cojones como lo veis para tradear? El btc está engordando como un gorrino otra vez, y por cada estirón el SV sube un montón....Yo le veo potencial especulativo.


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Feb 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Y el Bitcoin SV ese de los cojones como lo veis para tradear? El btc está engordando como un gorrino otra vez, y por cada estirón el SV sube un montón....Yo le veo potencial especulativo.



Para tradear es bueno, como muchas mierdas.


----------



## calaminox (9 Feb 2020)

Bueno..en la descripción de mi nuevo puesto de trabajo, una funcion es Iota...me tocará aprender e invertir...si los fondos yankess y las utilitie big lo tienen...donde comprais? graciasd


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Feb 2020)

calaminox dijo:


> Bueno..en la descripción de mi nuevo puesto de trabajo, una funcion es Iota...me tocará aprender e invertir...si los fondos yankess y las utilitie big lo tienen...donde comprais? graciasd



Cuéntenos mas...


----------



## calaminox (9 Feb 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Cuéntenos mas...



Lo que quiero es que me conteis vosotros a mi...esta en la nueva descriupcion de mi puesto ..Internet de las cosas, y otras funciones tecnicas y de supoervision y gestion


----------



## calaminox (10 Feb 2020)

Quiero invertir a 5 - 10 años vista.. Es por eso


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Feb 2020)

calaminox dijo:


> Lo que quiero es que me conteis vosotros a mi...esta en la nueva descriupcion de mi puesto ..Internet de las cosas, y otras funciones tecnicas y de supoervision y gestion



Pero iot no es lo mismo que IOTA. ¿En tu puesto se refiere a iot o a IOTA?


----------



## kpik (10 Feb 2020)

10 años más remando? Bff no se si aguanto tantos lunes madrugando xD Espero que avance la cosa más rápido.

Por cierto, el Valdeante será un visionario pero está como puede.. Le falta el gorro de papel de plata.



PD: Dejo esto que me he encontrado esta mañana:

Coordicide: IOTA's path to decentralization.

2020 es clave para el proyecto. Este año se decide si nacemos o morimos


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Feb 2020)

Chrysalis pone en el roadmap que sale en agosto. Coordicide para Q4 de este año.


----------



## kpik (10 Feb 2020)

Hombre, no espero que se resuelva todo este año, pero que vaya saliendo todo en los plazos previstos es clave, como lo es alcanzar cotizaciones mayores que den visibilidad al proyecto. Como bien dice Parlakistan, a finales de año debería estar en marcha la Testnet del Coordicide. 

Siendo realistas, la verdad que en 2020 no espero irnos a la luna, pero si todo va bien deberíamos tener cotizaciones mayores al ATH (13$ por decir algo). 2021 si sería el año de confirmación y de adopción masiva.


----------



## kpik (10 Feb 2020)

La verdad que tiene sentido lo que dices, no tiene ningún sentido (valga la redundancia) Chrysalis y Coordicide el mismo año, aunque sea lo que pone en el roadmap... Esperemos que esto último les salga bien y, como también dice NegroFuturo, no haga falta que esté todo resuelto para irnos a la luna, como tampoco lo hizo con BTC ni con ETH


----------



## Black Hammer (10 Feb 2020)

Dentro de IOTA hay varios desarrollos en paralelo: Chrysalis, Coordicide, Trinity, Permanode, MAM... 

Las funcionalidades de Chrysalis seguirán estando tras el Coordicidio, no son excluyentes. Podrían sacar el Coordicidio al día siguiente de lanzar Chrysalis y seguiría teniendo sentido. 

No os liéis, esta gente sabe lo que se hace.


----------



## calamatron (10 Feb 2020)

Esperar sentados xq iota no va a llegar ni a 3$ ni en 5 ni en 10 años.
Ha sido un fracaso y nos han engañado a todos


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Feb 2020)

Mira, Negrofuturo, Sonstebo es fan tuyo.


----------



## Black Hammer (11 Feb 2020)

Yo no he dicho que lo tienen todo bien atado, digo que saben lo que hacen respecto a tener varios desarrollos en paralelo, y que no se solapan entre ellos, sino que son complementarios.

Y ni mucho menos he dicho que el Coordicidio esté a punto, en el roadmap oficial está a un año vista, con lo que paciencia que quedan muchos meses hasta que podamos decir que "está a punto", y eso si no se tuerce nada.


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (11 Feb 2020)

Las búsquedas en google sobre "iota" están subiendo con mucha fuerza y a punto de superar tendencia mundial del último año. Not bad!




Fuente: https://trends.google.es/trends/explore?q=/g/11d_88l3hz


----------



## paketazo (11 Feb 2020)

No seáis cabrones, parad de pumpearla, que falta por subir @davitin a 0,28$ no se os ocurra mandarla a 0,48$

Y ojo con lo de google trend parece una chorrada, pero es la "madre" del cordero


----------



## kpik (11 Feb 2020)

Me-llamo-PEPE dijo:


> Las búsquedas en google sobre "iota" están subiendo con mucha fuerza y a punto de superar tendencia mundial del último año. Not bad!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 230485
> 
> ...



Está bien, pero si lo comparas con ETH por ejemplo, ya no tanto xD


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Feb 2020)




----------



## kpik (11 Feb 2020)

Pasajeros, vayan subiendo al tren...




Dell Among Founding Members of IOTA Working Group - CoinDesk


Bonus track: 



Binance Futures Will Launch IOTA/USDT Perpetual Contract With Up to 50x Leverage


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Feb 2020)

Bonita página. La unión de fuerzas con la fundación eclipse va a traer cosas muy importantes.

Tangle EE - Eclipse Working Group


Mmm, miembros estratégicos para la fundación eclipse,

https://www.eclipse.org/membership/exploreMembership.php


----------



## Nostalgia (11 Feb 2020)

esto se pone cada vez mejor, por debajo de 0.50 voy a estar metiendole casi todo lo que cobre y eso que ya tengo un buen taco, o lambo o puente


----------



## Integer (12 Feb 2020)

Actualizo gráfico y señalamos 13-14 de febrero como fecha clave:




A ver si no nos traiciona el terawattio y nos arruina el evento.


----------



## paketazo (12 Feb 2020)

De momento no veo una sobre reacción en IOTA (hablo de precios), ya que como podemos observar la mayoría de alts están en subida. BTC estaba hace nada a 8000 y ahora supera claramente 10.000 por lo que la subida de IOTA sí, se agradece, pero no nos vale como referencia que marque una gran diferencia respecto al resto del ecosistema.

IOTA llego a valer 0,0005 BTC en su momento dulce, y esto implicaría una subida de 15X Vs BTC, así que estamos flojos de momento, ya que hemos rebotado desde mínimos y respecto a este solo un 50% o sea 1.5X

Lo único que me parece positivo, mirando solo precio y charts es que se ha incrementado el volumen un 100%, y eso suele ser antesala de movimientos interesantes, pero recordemos que el volumen en cripto suele ser más falso que los billetes de seis euros...y hablo de todo el ecosistema no solo de IOTA.

Si queremos marcar la diferencia no nos basta con subir en dólares, que también, sobre todo para financiar el proyecto, si no que hay que marcar una clara diferencia respecto a BTC y todo pasa por ahí...estaríamos muy felices si IOTA se va a 1$, pero ¿estaríamos igual de felices si ese dólar corresponde con 100.000$ de BTC?

La relatividad de cada movimiento hay que analizarla de manera fría, y aquí y ahora estamos flojos, esperemos que se anime el cotarro y ganemos posiciones en market y respecto a BTC, si no ...cacahuetes.


----------



## Integer (12 Feb 2020)

URGENTE:


----------



## paketazo (12 Feb 2020)

Integer dijo:


> URGENTE:



A ver que cojones rompieron ahora...


----------



## easyridergs (12 Feb 2020)

FUD del bueno



Casualidad?


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Feb 2020)

En ledger es prácticamente seguro que no pasa nada. Esperemos a ver, yo me inclino por 5 tíos engañados mediante ingeniería social, pero por si acaso hay que ser prudentes.


----------



## Ninoshka (13 Feb 2020)

entonces de una buena vez que explote el panal que necesito de las abejas


----------



## paketazo (13 Feb 2020)

Pero que es eso de Avatrade??

Eso no es un broker español...?

Déjate de Avatrade...Kraken , Coinbase o Gemini,,, que son la principal puerta de entrada a instituciones y manos fuertes occidentales.

IOTA si quiere cancha ha de lograr figurar ahí, los exchanges chinos y koreanos molan mazo, pero no atraen inversores con muchos dólares frescos.


----------



## kpik (13 Feb 2020)

Siempre traigo buenas noticias, pero hoy traigo una no tan buena. Que opinais de Hedera Hashgraph? Es la mayor competidora de IOTA*, y hoy ha salido esto:

Google Joins Hedera Hashgraph’s Governing Council

He estado investigando y al parecer tiene acuerdos con Boeing, IBM.... Parece que es Europa (IOTA y la mayoría de sus partners: SAP, VW, Bosch,...) vs EEUU (Hedera&Co).

Que opináis de su proyecto? Estoy por meterle unos leuros por cubrirme las espaldas.


*No es open source, y es un sistema centralizado, pero lo open source o lo mejor no siempre acaba triunfando (Linux vs Windows, BetaMax vs VHS,...)

PD: Perdon si es offtopic, pero considero interesante compartirlo pues es la competencia directa a IOTA.


----------



## kpik (13 Feb 2020)

Está en Binance.


----------



## paketazo (13 Feb 2020)

capica dijo:


> Siempre traigo buenas noticias, pero hoy traigo una no tan buena. Que opinais de Hedera Hashgraph? Es la mayor competidora de IOTA*, y hoy ha salido esto:
> 
> Google Joins Hedera Hashgraph’s Governing Council
> 
> ...



Ojo al supply , llama la atención la diferencia entre el circulante y el total.

De hecho sería top 10 si aplican el total supply.

Hay que investigar a ver que se cuece


----------



## StalkerTlön (13 Feb 2020)




----------



## paketazo (13 Feb 2020)

De hoy...así también hago yo vídeos...si lo hubiera hecho la semana pasada pues hasta me ponía yo también el sombrero de papel de plata


----------



## mathobarca (13 Feb 2020)

capica dijo:


> Siempre traigo buenas noticias, pero hoy traigo una no tan buena. Que opinais de Hedera Hashgraph? Es la mayor competidora de IOTA*, y hoy ha salido esto:
> 
> Google Joins Hedera Hashgraph’s Governing Council
> 
> ...



Es un sistema pernisioned, vendría a ser lo que es hyperledger a etherum


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Feb 2020)

El precio de hashgrafh está subiendo debido a que al parecer Google controlaba un nodo. En términos de escalabilidad de TX de valor es una auténtica patata, hay un buen artículo de ello.


----------



## Nostalgia (13 Feb 2020)

Si es centralizado no hay competición que valga


----------



## Nostalgia (13 Feb 2020)

Por lo de trinity no? más de 900k de transacciones, cuanto han robado?


----------



## kpik (13 Feb 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> El precio de hashgrafh está subiendo debido a que al parecer Google controlaba un nodo. En términos de escalabilidad de TX de valor es una auténtica patata, hay un buen artículo de ello.



SI lo tienes a mano podrías pasarlo? Me interesa


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Feb 2020)

Parece que lo del robo pinta a ingeniería social.


----------



## calamatron (13 Feb 2020)

Todo es inventado


----------



## eljusticiero (13 Feb 2020)

Hace un par de años compré iotas con unos céntimos de Bitcoin que me regaló un florero (por entonces valían como 40 euros). Está realmente IOTA to the moon o tengo que seguir remando unas cuántas décadas más?

taluec


----------



## Integer (13 Feb 2020)

Será todo una patraña para quitarse de encima a los non-believers?

Una última jugada para tirar el precio, recuperar IOTAS y revenderlas despues del pumpazo?

Recapitalizaciónnnnnn






No.






Realmente creo que alguien se lo ha currado, ha conseguido seeds varias y recogido beneficios.

Que sean objetivos azarosos o no nos puede dar tranquilidad, pero vamos...

Lo mismo que cuando se cayó la red en ¿diciembre? Mejor hoy que mañana.


----------



## kpik (13 Feb 2020)

No hace falta que diga que soy testigo de IOTA, voy a muerte con ella, pero creo que nos estamos flipando demasiado y como bien dijo un compañero hace poco, está subiendo todo sin motivo aparente (bueno si, el Halving de BTC). Veremos que nos depara pero a priori IOTA no está haciendo mucho ruido.


----------



## ninfireblade (14 Feb 2020)

Pues nada ya se ha demostrado lo que muchos llevamos advirtiendo de esta shitcoin centralizada. Algunos lo entienden a la primera, otros en cambio tienen que sufrir pérdidas para entenderlo.


----------



## Integer (14 Feb 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Pues nada ya se ha demostrado lo que muchos llevamos advirtiendo de esta shitcoin centralizada. Algunos lo entienden a la primera, otros en cambio tienen que sufrir pérdidas para entenderlo.



No seas mandril, que parece que nadie se acuerde de Mt Gox y el robo de los terawattios descentralizados, por citar uno.

Un robo de Seed es un robo de Seed. Date por percutido analmente.

Tenemos la suerte o la desgracia de estar en una fase muy temprana, con un coordinador que puede paralizar la red para ver qué está pasando e intentar solventar la situación.

Después del coordicidio este tipo de soluciones no se podrán aplicar.

Mientras haya coordinador la mainnet sigue siendo una testnet, a efectos prácticos de la visión original de iota.

A Ethereum le soplaron la tercera parte de sus fondos para desarrollo y se cascaron un hard fork para deshacer la operación.

Soltaste tu bilis rancia también?

Hay que ser cafre para criticar a la fundación por un robo de terceros.

Probablemente sea el proyecto mejor organizado, con planteamientos y tecnología frescos que no son un copia pega de otro proyecto "y le aumento el tamaño de los bloques para ir más rápido" y no eres capaz de verlo.

Shitcoin centralizada?

Si todo va bien y se llega a un coordicidio efectivo, tendrás algo más que decir?

Pon ahora toda la carne en el asador o calla para siempre, a poder ser dejando de respirar en este hilo ya que tan poco te gusta.


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Feb 2020)

Integer dijo:


> No seas mandril, que parece que nadie se acuerde de Mt Gox y el robo de los terawattios descentralizados, por citar uno.
> 
> Un robo de Seed es un robo de Seed. Date por percutido analmente.
> 
> ...



Seguramente hayan logrado robar fondos mediante ingeniería social, por ejemplo, algún repositorio fake o algo asi. La última vez que hubo robos fue mediante los generadores aleatorios de semillas de una página web ajena a la if, sin embargo decían que habían hackeado IOTA. Este es el percal que hay. Por cierto, al pavo le pillaron con todos los fondos gracias al trabajo de la IF. Dentro de un año no se va a poder bloquear nada, eso lo doy por seguro.


----------



## Azkenchack (14 Feb 2020)

Todavia me acuerdo que en ebay vendian tarjetas de plastico en la que estaba impresa la semilla...
Más de uno picaría y perdería sus Iotas

Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## disken (14 Feb 2020)

¿Todavía sigue bloqueado Trinty wallet?


----------



## digipl (14 Feb 2020)

disken dijo:


> ¿Todavía sigue bloqueado Trinty wallet?



No solo el wallet, toda la red está bloqueda.


----------



## Integer (14 Feb 2020)

La comprensión lectora ya tal.

En Mt Gox robaron 850000 BTC.

No estoy confundiendo nada.

Paco, que estás hecho un Paco.


----------



## Integer (14 Feb 2020)

¿Cuando he dicho yo que fuera culpa de BTC?

Lo que digo es que si te roban una seed...

Y que adicionalmente, que suceda ahora, nos da la oportunidad de parar y analizar.


----------



## Integer (14 Feb 2020)

Vamos a ver...

Si se tiene que producir una incidencia de seguridad de este estilo, mejor ahora, que se puede parar el coordinador, que después.

No es una ventaja. Es una opción. Una opción que después no tendremos.

Creo que no es tan difícil entenderlo, siempre que haya voluntad.

Pero si venís aquí a leer con inquina, pues entenderéis lo que vuestros prejuicios contra iota y la fundación os permitan ver.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 Feb 2020)

Pues parece que, al final, se va a quedar un día precioso. Mucho calor aquí en el levante.


----------



## Integer (14 Feb 2020)

Inexcusables son los 45-60 mil millones invertidos en rescatar a la banca, que se tenían que devolver, que se dan por perdidos, que salieron de impuestos (que se llaman así, impuestos, porque da igual si quieres pagarlos o no, te los imponen), y nadie va a mover un dedo para que los mismos beneficiarios, que siguen amasando fortunas, devuelvan nada.

Al invertir voluntariamente en un proyecto de alto riesgo estás asumiendo que estas cosas pueden pasar. Lo estás haciendo sin reservas. Si no lo aceptas, no metas.

Si es un fallo de la billetera, se corrige y se busca a los ladrones.

Si es una negligencia de los dueños de las seeds, colleja y se busca a los ladrones.

Que nos gusta mucho señalar a la empresa que transporta el oro en la diligencia, pero los culpables últimos y finales son los ladrones. No nos olvidemos.


----------



## kpik (14 Feb 2020)

Integer dijo:


> Inexcusables son los 45-60 mil millones invertidos en rescatar a la banca, que se tenían que devolver, que se dan por perdidos, que salieron de impuestos (que se llaman así, impuestos, porque da igual si quieres pagarlos o no, te los imponen), y nadie va a mover un dedo para que los mismos beneficiarios, que siguen amasando fortunas, devuelvan nada.
> 
> Al invertir voluntariamente en un proyecto de alto riesgo estás asumiendo que estas cosas pueden pasar. Lo estás haciendo sin reservas. Si no lo aceptas, no metas.
> 
> ...



Está claro que la culpa es de los ladrones, pero si a los transportistas se les puede robar, contratare otros que demuestren que son más seguros ante robos. Si se demuestra que es un fallo o bug de seguridad por parte de IOTA, es un punto negativo en el proyecto, que podrán solventarlo, pero resta bastante credibilidad. Por ahí leí que los usuarios entraron en un "trinity" de LOTA.ORG (una web fake con "L" en vez de "I"). Si es así, cero preocupaciones y me parece que la IF está haciendo de más, pues por decirlo de alguna forma, no es asunto suyo ni error suyo, es como si te roban la cartera por la calle y el Santander se pone a intentar buscar al ladrón.

Si, por el contrario, es un bug del sistema, pues voy a seguir IN pero si es para estar más atento, evidentemente mejor que pase ahora que luego pero ya estamos en un momento crítico y no en 2017 donde estos errores son más pasables.


----------



## Thundercat (14 Feb 2020)

Pero ha bajado por el fallo o no?


----------



## Integer (14 Feb 2020)

capica dijo:


> Está claro que la culpa es de los ladrones, pero si a los transportistas se les puede robar, contratare otros que demuestren que son más seguros ante robos. Si se demuestra que es un fallo o bug de seguridad por parte de IOTA, es un punto negativo en el proyecto, que podrán solventarlo, pero resta bastante credibilidad. Por ahí leí que los usuarios entraron en un "trinity" de LOTA.ORG (una web fake con "L" en vez de "I"). Si es así, cero preocupaciones y me parece que la IF está haciendo de más, pues por decirlo de alguna forma, no es asunto suyo ni error suyo, es como si te roban la cartera por la calle y el Santander se pone a intentar buscar al ladrón.
> 
> Si, por el contrario, es un bug del sistema, pues voy a seguir IN pero si es para estar más atento, evidentemente mejor que pase ahora que luego pero ya estamos en un momento crítico y no en 2017 donde estos errores son más pasables.



La invulnerabilidad no existe.

Y ya que hablamos de seguridad y criptomonedas, los ataques de 51% planean sobre blockchains como btc.

Son complicados, pero no imposibles, ya se han dado casos, contando con actores "cotidianos" (los mineros son particulares y empresas dedicadas).

¿Y si un gobierno se mete en el ajo? ¿Cuantos recursos puede invertir para controlar el 51+% de la minería? Altamente factible.

Y si además ese gobierno tiene acceso físico al 70-80% de la minería, porque está en su país, y es un gobierno totalitario como no se... China.

A China le cuesta miseria y compañía intervenir BTC. Y aún suponiendo que el resto de mineros no localizados en China dieran la voz de alarma, dejaran la actual blockchain e hicieran un fork para continuar tal cual dejando de lado al gobierno chino, el hashrate caería tan brutalmente que intentar un nuevo 51% sería *extremadamente *fácil.

¿Y se mantendrán íntegros todos los pools de minería? ¿Ninguno de ellos flirteará con la idea de intentarlo?


----------



## kpik (14 Feb 2020)

Por otro lado, hay algun riesgo en entrar a tu billetera? Simplemente para comprobar el saldo


----------



## paketazo (14 Feb 2020)

Al final los IOTAs estarán mejor en Binance que en el wallet visto lo visto. Si los palma Binance al menos te dará algo en compensación, unas postalillas de Mao o unos binance coin ... pero si en el wallet de escritorio te los birlan mal vamos...

Si la red es vulnerable a un alto nivel, es juego de suma 0, hay que hacer borrón y cuenta nueva. Esperemos que tanto cerebro que hay en la fundación y que llevan años promocionando sirvan para algo más que la foto y el cava.

Un saludo y suerte.


----------



## Integer (14 Feb 2020)

El día que quieran entrar en tu casa dará igual la cerradura que pongas, la puerta que pongas, la alarma que pongas.

Entrarán.

Y la culpa será sólo tuya.

Si pillan a los ladrones, que les absuelvan.


----------



## barborico (14 Feb 2020)




----------



## Integer (14 Feb 2020)

capica dijo:


> Por otro lado, hay algun riesgo en entrar a tu billetera? Simplemente para comprobar el saldo



La recomendación hasta que esté todo claro es que no lo hagas.

Si conoces alguna dirección a la que hiciste una transferencia la puedes comprobar con el tangle explorer.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 Feb 2020)

Jajajajaja. Esto es el mundillo de las shitcoins centralizadas. Te pongo en un video cómo lo van a solucionar


----------



## kpik (14 Feb 2020)

Integer dijo:


> El día que quieran entrar en tu casa dará igual la cerradura que pongas, la puerta que pongas, la alarma que pongas.
> 
> Entrarán.
> 
> ...



Nadie está diciendo que no sea culpa de los ladrones, pero siguiendo tu regla de tres la culpa es nuestra por dejar el dinero en el trinity. Los ladrones tendrán que responder ante la justicia si les pillan, pero a mi lo que me interesa es tener mi dinero en un sitio seguro, no dejo la cartera en la calle con el argumento de "si me lo roban es culpa de los ladrones". Si la IF no arregla y aclara esto, puede ser muy negativo para el futuro. Ninguna empresa va a confiar en el proyecto si demuestra vulnerabilidad. Y ninguno aquí estamos "criticando" por joder o decir que sea un scam iota, si precisamente hablamos de esto es pq estamos metidos en el barco, algunos con bastante pasta. Aquí se trata de ganar dinero, no de ser hooligans como si fuera un equipo de fútbol.


----------



## Integer (14 Feb 2020)

capica dijo:


> Nadie está diciendo que no sea culpa de los ladrones, pero siguiendo tu regla de tres la culpa es nuestra por dejar el dinero en el trinity. Los ladrones tendrán que responder ante la justicia si les pillan, pero a mi lo que me interesa es tener mi dinero en un sitio seguro, no dejo la cartera en la calle con el argumento de "si me lo roban es culpa de los ladrones". Si la IF no arregla y aclara esto, puede ser muy negativo para el futuro. Ninguna empresa va a confiar en el proyecto si demuestra vulnerabilidad. Y ninguno aquí estamos "criticando" por joder o decir que sea un scam iota, si precisamente hablamos de esto es pq estamos metidos en el barco, algunos con bastante pasta. Aquí se trata de ganar dinero, no de ser hooligans como si fuera un equipo de fútbol.



Efectivamente, hemos valorado y decidido invertir asumiendo unos riesgos y depositar en un sitio asumiendo otros.

Aparcar el coche en la calle también tiene sus riesgos.


----------



## Kinematik (14 Feb 2020)

pero bueno, nadie va a comentarlo??

IOTA ha muerto!

IOTA Status Page

No coordinador, no crisálida, no red, no transacciones, no valor.


----------



## Kinematik (14 Feb 2020)

Ha pasado algo similar en alguna otra cripto?, hablo de tecnología de base, no de Smart Contract hackeado


----------



## Integer (14 Feb 2020)

Vaya amarillismo os gastáis algunos.

De mongol para arriba.


----------



## Black Hammer (14 Feb 2020)

Kinematik dijo:


> Ha pasado algo similar en alguna otra cripto?, hablo de tecnología de base, no de Smart Contract hackeado



Si por tecnología de base te refieres al protocolo (tangle), en este caso no ha sido hackeado. Lo que han hackeado es el wallet Trinity, vía exploit.


----------



## Integer (14 Feb 2020)

Kinematik dijo:


> Ha pasado algo similar en alguna otra cripto?, hablo de tecnología de base, no de Smart Contract hackeado



Ya que citas, la tecnología no ha sido hackeada, sino la wallet.

El protocolo sigue intacto.

Y aún así, no te veo llorar por los cifrados md5, wep, wpa, wpa2... Con los que te conectarás a tu wifi entre otras cosas a mover tus terawattios.


----------



## Kali Yuga (14 Feb 2020)

Negrofuturo hace horas que no escribe ni sube gráficas, creo que ha hecho su agosto con las wallet y ahora debe estar rumbo a Belice.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (14 Feb 2020)

Y cómo lo va a hacer con ése circulating supply tan bestia?.


----------



## kpik (14 Feb 2020)

A ver soy el primero que es crítico con esto, es una cagada y gorda, pero a todos les puede pasar y tampoco es el fin del mundo. Yo mismo tenía (muchos) nanos y de un día para otro me desaparecieron de la wallet oficial. Investigando, le ha pasado a mucha gente. Y lo que es peor, el equipo se desentendió completamente. Al menos la IF está demostrando compromiso y ganas de resolverlo.
Lo que hace un proyecto grande no es que no tenga problemas o cagadas, sino su capacidad y actitud para resolverlos.


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Feb 2020)

@here MIM Status update

Update: we have found the exploit and are now working on resolving the issue. As expected, the exploit is related to the (user-facing) Trinity Wallet. The IOTA core protocol is - as already communicated before - not breached.

We know that you would like to understand more details, but ask you to refrain from questions towards the Community Moderators due to the parallel ongoing coaction with law enforcement. The teams are currently developing the mitigation strategy. We will share all details about the exploit in due time and (of course) publish a complete incident analysis as well.

You can find these updates on IOTA Status Page as well


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 Feb 2020)

Me hace gracia.

"The IOTA protocol is not breached"

Manda cojones. La shitcoin esta requiere, nada menos, que de un ente centralizado (=coordinador) para funcionar, pero el "protocolo" está a salvo.

Todo IOTA, incluido su concepto, está "breached". Todo.


----------



## Ninoshka (14 Feb 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Me hace gracia.
> 
> "The IOTA protocol is not breached"
> 
> ...



ya es una shitcoin y bla bla bla...anda ve a hacer trading con tus cryptos y pasa de aqui. Cómo te gusta el salseo caray!...


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (14 Feb 2020)

Miauuuuuuuu tía coneja


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 Feb 2020)

Cualquiera con dos dedos de frente se mantendría muy alejado de las shitcoins centralizadas y de las shitcoins PoS.

IOTA es ambas cosas, así que un tío tan inteligente como Remonster estará bien lejos de ella y ni perderá su tiempo en entrar en hilos como este.


----------



## ninfireblade (15 Feb 2020)

Integer dijo:


> No seas mandril, que parece que nadie se acuerde de Mt Gox y el robo de los terawattios descentralizados, por citar uno.
> 
> Un robo de Seed es un robo de Seed. Date por percutido analmente.
> 
> ...



¿ Que tendrá que ver el robo de mtgox, donde el funcionamiento de Bitcoin no se vio afectado, con el scam de IOTA donde se paraliza la red a voluntad de un/unos individuo/s ?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (15 Feb 2020)

No sé qué es peor, si que tengáis una única billetera desarrollada por los cuatro desarrolladores amateurs que quieren pegar el pelotazo plagada de cientos de dependencias a bibliotecas externas sin ningún tipo de control por las que los hackers os van a colar los exploits que quieran, o que un grupito de "pelaos" de una fundación más opaca que el ojete de un grillo puedan apagar un ordenador y paralizar toda la red con el objetivo de que no se hunda en los shitxchangers el precio de la shitcoin.

Vaya tela


----------



## easyridergs (15 Feb 2020)

No merece la pena discutir con los mandriles defensores de BTC. Todavía no se han dado cuenta que sus mineros chinos centralizados van a matar su red. Es lo que tiene nublarse con el precio y no ver que mientras otros avanzamos, aunque haya dificultades, ellos se quedan anclados en el pasado para seguir engordando a los mismos de siempre, sus mineros secuestradores de la red. Será que padecen síndrome de Estocolmo ?

Mientras tanto, ya nos estamos preparando para introducir tokens de test con valor en la red de goshimmer, que por cierto, va a las mil maravillas.


----------



## easyridergs (15 Feb 2020)

Ah, otra cosa más, la red no está parada, las transacciones de datos funcionan perfectamente formando el DAG correspondiente, afirmar que la red no funciona, como he leído por aquí, es de una ignorancia supina.


----------



## Corcho (15 Feb 2020)

Joder hoy cuando me desperté a las 7:00 apunté en un post It analizar ethereum por si se pone interesante a largo plazo y vienes tú y te me adelantas, gracias


----------



## Black Hammer (15 Feb 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No sé qué es peor, si que tengáis una única billetera desarrollada por los cuatro desarrolladores amateurs que quieren pegar el pelotazo plagada de cientos de dependencias a bibliotecas externas sin ningún tipo de control por las que los hackers os van a colar los exploits que quieran, o que un grupito de "pelaos" de una fundación más opaca que el ojete de un grillo puedan apagar un ordenador y paralizar toda la red con el objetivo de que no se hunda en los shitxchangers el precio de la shitcoin.
> 
> Vaya tela



Electrum también fue hackeado, son sus desarrolladores cuatro amateurs ansiosos de pelotazo? Estas cosas pasan, se mueve mucho dinero en el mundo crypto y lamentablemente hemos llegado a un punto que sin un hardware wallet no se puede dormir tranquilo.

Electrum enfrenta otro ataque de billetera falsa, usuarios reportaron que perdieron millones de dólares

Sobre haber parado el Coordinador y con ello anular las transacciones con valor, pues gracias a eso los hackeados recuperarán sus fondos. Preferiría tener una red descentralizada y que esto no hubiera sido posible, pero ya que aún no es el caso al menos aprovechemos las pocas ventajas que tiene.


----------



## digipl (15 Feb 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Ah, otra cosa más, la red no está parada, las transacciones de datos funcionan perfectamente formando el DAG correspondiente, afirmar que la red no funciona, como he leído por aquí, es de una ignorancia supina.



Si claro, perfectamente......La red está destrozada. Sin coordinador Iota no es nada .


----------



## Black Hammer (15 Feb 2020)

La red IOTA tampoco.

¿Algo así como Myethewallet para manejar los ERC20 de Ethereum no?

The internet’s core infrastructure was hacked to steal ethereum from a popular wallet service
PSA: MyEtherWallet compromised in hack, urges users to move tokens now

Y estoy de acuerdo que el hack de Trinity ha sido una chapuza de la IF, y que se deberían depurar responsabilidades y buscar soluciones para que algo así no vuelva a pasar. Pero que en todas partes cuecen habas, y que el 100% de seguridad en el mundo crypto hoy por hoy no existe. 


Si te hubieran vaciado la cuenta entenderías la ventaja que supone poder parar la red. Y repito que para mi es de lo poco bueno que tiene que haya Coordinador, y que ojalá lo quiten pronto.


----------



## Integer (15 Feb 2020)

Insisto en que la "ventaja de parar la red" son palabras que los detractores habéis puesto en nuestra boca en primer lugar.

Me da un profundo asco y repulsión la gente que tuerce las palabras ajenas para hacerlas encajar con su argumentación borreguera, y lo repiten mil veces para que nadie recuerde cómo empezó realmente.

Prole de víboras, así encontréis lo que sembráis.

Sois gente mala con el corazón negro que disfrutáis creando discordia.

Ahí os envenenéis al morderos la lengua.


----------



## Integer (15 Feb 2020)

Yo ya argumenté, y seguís haciendo lo mismo.


----------



## Integer (15 Feb 2020)

La invulnerabilidad no existe. Ya hablé de esto previamente. Lo aclaro antes de que vuelva el azotamentes a insistir en que hay que discutir sobre algo que ya he discutido. Podrías llegar a hacer algo invulnerable en el momento de su creación (teóricamente), pero el paso del tiempo y sus avances abrirán brecha y habrá que actualizarlo.

La descentralización de IOTA está en camino. Ya pedí que si alguien tenía algo más que criticar lo expusiera para dejar toda la carne en el asador.

Escalabilidad, hace falta que la analicemos? Sobre todo si hablamos de iota vs btc.


----------



## Black Hammer (15 Feb 2020)

A ver, que nadie defiende el Coordinador, los primeros que quieren quitarlo son la IF y los holders de IOTA, como es obvio. A partir de ahí puedes criticarlo todo lo que quieras, pero es un poco absurdo si entiendes que nadie lo apoya y que están trabajando para quitarlo. Estamos todos de acuerdo en que es una puta mierda.

Pero si hay un hackeo en el wallet y gracias al Coordinador resulta que tenemos la ventaja de poder joder al hacker y devolver los fondos a sus legítimos dueños, pues es algo a agradecer al puto Coordinador. 

El argumento es sencillo a poco que lo leas con calma, yo creo vamos.


----------



## davitin (15 Feb 2020)

Iota a 0.28, podeis pasar ordenadamente a comerme el ciporrio.

Gracias.


----------



## Trajano VI (15 Feb 2020)

Como algún iluminado del hilo, yo ya avisé semanas atrás

se creerán que pueden mover el precio 4 matados de burbuja solo por el spam diario de algunos


----------



## davitin (15 Feb 2020)

De momento estoy recogiendo mis iotas extras.

Tu a rabiar, troll a sueldo.


----------



## Patanegra (15 Feb 2020)

davitin dijo:


> De momento estoy recogiendo mis iotas extras.
> 
> Tu a rabiar, troll a sueldo.



espera un poco mas a que reabran la red y las tendras mitad de baratas


----------



## paketazo (15 Feb 2020)

Patanegra dijo:


> espera un poco mas a que reabran la red y las tendras mitad de baratas



Buena teoría, quizá no la mitad, pero en cuanto el wallet de escritorio sea seguro pues muchos se saldrán por las dudas generadas.

De todos modos hay que admitir que ostia es generalizada.

@davitin rules ... 0,28 win


----------



## Forcopula (15 Feb 2020)

Davitin ha acertado, inevitablemente me ha venido esta escena de los Simpson a la cabeza.



Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kali Yuga (15 Feb 2020)

Davitin brutal inversor!!!


----------



## zeng (15 Feb 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Buena teoría, quizá no la mitad, pero en cuanto el wallet de escritorio sea seguro pues muchos se saldrán por las dudas generadas.
> 
> De todos modos hay que admitir que ostia es generalizada.
> 
> @davitin rules ... 0,28 win



Ojala haya desbandada, sería un escenario idóneo para comprar barato, yo voy a meter munición al exchange por si se pone a tiro. Imaginaos el precio en 0,10 $.. Quizá sea una locura aplicar value investing al criptomercado, pero los gestores value (que históricamente son los que han obtenido mayores rentabilidades) buscan básicamente oportunidades en empresas castigadas por un mercado que es muy emocional

Enviado desde mi Redmi 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Azkenchack (15 Feb 2020)

" No fracasé, sólo descubrí 999 maneras de cómo no hacer una inversión en criptomonedas"
Davitín (2.020)



Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (15 Feb 2020)

zeng dijo:


> Ojala haya desbandada, sería un escenario idóneo para comprar barato, yo voy a meter munición al exchange por si se pone a tiro. Imaginaos el precio en 0,10 $.. Quizá sea una locura aplicar value investing al criptomercado, pero los gestores value (que históricamente son los que han obtenido mayores rentabilidades) buscan básicamente oportunidades en empresas castigadas por un mercado que es muy emocional
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 8 mediante Tapatalk



Vamos a ver, es tan simple como lo que sigue...el mercado esta como siempre desde hace 3 años...ni buenas noticias ni pollas, no entra dinero nuevo, las alts siguen el vaiven de btc como siempre desde hace tres años...a btc le cuesta mucho subir de 12.000, esta vez ni va a llegar, ya vamos cuesta abajo..ahora toca dejar toda la pasta en dolares virtuales y esperar a que btc llegue a su suelo probable, seguramente entre 7000 y 8500 dolares, ahi recomprar mierda del top ten y a esperar otra vez la nueva subida (propiciada por los propios exchanges o por su puta madre, me la suda), en el caso de las subidas de iota puede duplicar o trplicar la inversion de lo que has recomprado en la bajada.

Esta es la unica forma de recuperar el valor en dolares de lo que hemos perdido, esperar una recuperacion del mercado como la de los viejos buenos tiempos es como esperar un unicornio, ahora reiros de mi, hijueputas.


----------



## ninfireblade (15 Feb 2020)

Black Hammer dijo:


> Electrum también fue hackeado, son sus desarrolladores cuatro amateurs ansiosos de pelotazo? Estas cosas pasan, se mueve mucho dinero en el mundo crypto y lamentablemente hemos llegado a un punto que sin un hardware wallet no se puede dormir tranquilo.
> 
> Electrum enfrenta otro ataque de billetera falsa, usuarios reportaron que perdieron millones de dólares
> 
> Sobre haber parado el Coordinador y con ello anular las transacciones con valor, pues gracias a eso los hackeados recuperarán sus fondos. Preferiría tener una red descentralizada y que esto no hubiera sido posible, pero ya que aún no es el caso al menos aprovechemos las pocas ventajas que tiene.



¿ Cuándo electrum fue hackeado se paralizó la red de Bitcoin ? No, porque bitcoin está descentralizado, nadie puede decidir a su antojo si parar la red, volverla a arrancar o hacer con ella lo que le salga de sus santas pelotas, como pasa con todas las shitcoins, incluida la de este hilo.


----------



## easyridergs (16 Feb 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> ¿ Cuándo electrum fue hackeado se paralizó la red de Bitcoin ? No, porque bitcoin está descentralizado, nadie puede decidir a su antojo si parar la red, volverla a arrancar o hacer con ella lo que le salga de sus santas pelotas, como pasa con todas las shitcoins, incluida la de este hilo.



Cuando en un día BTC se quedó de golpe sin el 40% del hash rate quien dejó en bragas la red, tú madre o los hijos mineros de Xi Jinping?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (16 Feb 2020)

¿Esta estafa sigue parada? Jojojo.

¿Cuántos días lleva ya esta mierda sin funcionar?


----------



## Black Hammer (16 Feb 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> ¿ Cuándo electrum fue hackeado se paralizó la red de Bitcoin ? No, porque bitcoin está descentralizado, nadie puede decidir a su antojo si parar la red, volverla a arrancar o hacer con ella lo que le salga de sus santas pelotas, como pasa con todas las shitcoins, incluida la de este hilo.



Os repetís más que el ajo:



Black Hammer dijo:


> A ver, que nadie defiende el Coordinador, los primeros que quieren quitarlo son la IF y los holders de IOTA, como es obvio. A partir de ahí puedes criticarlo todo lo que quieras, pero es un poco absurdo si entiendes que nadie lo apoya y que están trabajando para quitarlo. Estamos todos de acuerdo en que es una puta mierda.
> 
> Pero si hay un hackeo en el wallet y gracias al Coordinador resulta que tenemos la ventaja de poder joder al hacker y devolver los fondos a sus legítimos dueños, pues es algo a agradecer al puto Coordinador.


----------



## easyridergs (16 Feb 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Esta estafa sigue parada? Jojojo.
> 
> ¿Cuántos días lleva ya esta mierda sin funcionar?



La estafa que sigue 100% viva es BTC alentada por embaucadores como tu.


----------



## davitin (16 Feb 2020)

Y ahora posicion de venta en 0.294.....asi, granito a granito es como se hace...que siga la fiesta weys.


----------



## grouchomarx (16 Feb 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Y ahora posicion de venta en 0.294.....asi, granito a granito es como se hace...que siga la fiesta weys.


----------



## davitin (16 Feb 2020)

grouchomarx dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 233822



La envidia es el pecado capital destepais.


----------



## grouchomarx (16 Feb 2020)

davitin dijo:


> La envidia es el pecado capital destepais.



Cierto pero este no es el caso


----------



## davitin (16 Feb 2020)

Ahora mismo en Binance las venden a 0.2680, en bitfinex las compran a 0.2735...controlais de arbitraje?

Os veo un poco monoliticos, no?


----------



## paketazo (16 Feb 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Ahora mismo en Binance las venden a 0.2680, en bitfinex las compran a 0.2735...controlais de arbitraje?
> 
> Os veo un poco monoliticos, no?



Pero ya se puede usar la wallet?

Yo no andaría arbitrando nada con la red estancada o con dudas para mover IOTAs

De todos modos, yo he arbitrado en alguna ocasión y no es sencillo, ya que entre que mueves las coins y las comisiones no suele darte tiempo a equilibrar los balances.

Un saludo


----------



## davitin (16 Feb 2020)

No lo sé....si pillo ahora y btc sube no creo que llegue a 12k, puedo vender antes y sacar un pico....pero como btc baje desde donde está ahora a 7500-8500 iota se va a 0.12 o menos....

Del ascenso imparable de iota olvidaos, pero viene bien para tradear.


----------



## paketazo (17 Feb 2020)

Ojo al volumen vendedor...comparado con lo visto en anteriores bajadas, esta vez es peor.

La lectura puede ser variopinta, pero generalmente los dumps de acumulación son con poco volumen.




Pinta feo, y no puedo recomendar dadas las condiciones que nadie se meta, pero como siempre recuerdo, suelo equivocarme a menudo.

Buen lunes y semana a todos,


----------



## Integer (17 Feb 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Ojo al volumen vendedor...comparado con lo visto en anteriores bajadas, esta vez es peor.
> 
> La lectura puede ser variopinta, pero generalmente los dumps de acumulación son con poco volumen.
> 
> ...



Un panic selling está justificado, más sabiendo que el acceso a los fondos ha sido restringido temporalmente. En otra época yo lo hubiera hecho.

Pillo palomitas.


----------



## kpik (17 Feb 2020)

Como bien dice Integer, un Panic seller estaba más que claro. Esperemos simplemente que el agua no llegue al río y no baje demasiado (porque puede suponer problemas para mantener el proyecto)


----------



## sirpask (17 Feb 2020)




----------



## Thundercat (17 Feb 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Ojo al volumen vendedor...comparado con lo visto en anteriores bajadas, esta vez es peor.
> 
> La lectura puede ser variopinta, pero generalmente los dumps de acumulación son con poco volumen.
> 
> ...



¿Cómo sabes que es volmen vendedor @paketazo? No sabes la intención del movimiento, puede que haya tanto volumen porque hubo más resistencia a que el precio bajara, es decir muchas órdenes de compra que se llenaron. El color no indica nada en estas gráficas. Yo creo que estamos ciegos a todo movimiento.


----------



## paketazo (17 Feb 2020)

Thundercat dijo:


> ¿Cómo sabes que es volmen vendedor @paketazo? No sabes la intención del movimiento, puede que haya tanto volumen porque hubo más resistencia a que el precio bajara, es decir muchas órdenes de compra que se llenaron. El color no indica nada en estas gráficas. Yo creo que estamos ciegos a todo movimiento.



El color indica velas bajistas, que quiere decir que se vende de arriba hacia abajo, y quiere decir que la oferta supera a la demanda.

Ciegos sí, estamos en un porcentaje, pero si veo que el precio baja, al tiempo que el volumen es el mayor visto en meses, pues me dice que la subida estaba mal apuntalada y los tabiques se tambalean.

Lo único que rebote, y veamos velas verdes de volumen más grandes que las rojas.

No es una ciencia exacta, pero me fío más del volumen que del precio

Iremos viendo

cuidado!! como vea que la citas y no eres de su selecto club vegano lésbico anarquista te dejará "derroid@" ... lo único que la salvará de comulgar con los negros futuros es que con las nuevas bases de concursos de misses posiblemente gane muchos certámenes (véase la ganadora alemana de este año)

Miss Alemania 2020: más allá de los estándares convencionales de belleza | DW | 16.02.2020

Como perdedor que soy, daré cobijo a las segundonas del certamen por un buen trato personal.


----------



## Nostalgia (17 Feb 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> El color indica velas bajistas, que quiere decir que se vende de arriba hacia abajo, y quiere decir que la oferta supera a la demanda.
> 
> Ciegos sí, estamos en un porcentaje, pero si veo que el precio baja, al tiempo que el volumen es el mayor visto en meses, pues me dice que la subida estaba mal apuntalada y los tabiques se tambalean.
> 
> ...



que el volumen sea verde o rojo puede significar lo contrario muchas veces, por ejemplo la barra de volumen verde gigante que dejo iota en diario el 3 de febrero lo que te dice es que han aparecido las ventas en ese punto y el precio se ha topado con un volúmen de parada, aun que la barra sea verde te esta indicando todo lo contrario


----------



## Thundercat (17 Feb 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> El color indica velas bajistas, que quiere decir que se vende de arriba hacia abajo, y quiere decir que la oferta supera a la demanda.
> 
> Ciegos sí, estamos en un porcentaje, pero si veo que el precio baja, al tiempo que el volumen es el mayor visto en meses, pues me dice que la subida estaba mal apuntalada y los tabiques se tambalean.
> 
> ...



Pero me refiero a que aquí el color no indica si ha habido más intención de compra o de venta, es decir si fue alguien que le dió por vender una montonada de IOTA o que era gente tratando de tirar el precio para llenar sus órdenes limit de compra más abajo ayudándose de los stop loss de los largos. Es que lo hacen mucho


----------



## Kali Yuga (17 Feb 2020)

Three Reasons IOTA will Elevate Blockchain

Que opinais del Bosch Connected World en pocos días, podemos tener alguna buena noticia.


----------



## paketazo (17 Feb 2020)

No seré yo quién os enseñe análisis técnico ni a tomar decisiones en base a ello, pero yo tengo claro que si veo vela volumétrica grande y cierre bajista diario o semanal, no me incita a comprar.

¿trampas?

Claro que sí, también puede que el hombre no pisara la luna o que Trump sea un reptil...no es una ciencia exacta, solo hablamos de medias y volúmenes, eso es simple estadística y distribución de probabilidades en base a ello.

En cuanto a lo que comentarais que según el ultimo cruce puede cambiar el color de la vela, eso es cierto, y por consiguiente hay que mirar si son velas como chorizos rojos y largos acompañados por cierres cerca de mínimos o son velas como como chorizos rojos y largos acompañados por cierres cerca de neutro. (idem para velas alcistas verdes)

Suerte con ello.


----------



## davitin (17 Feb 2020)

Joder hay muchísimo volumen de movimientos, no?

Esta todo subiendo ligeramente.


----------



## easyridergs (17 Feb 2020)

En unas 3 semanas vamos a tener la versión v.0.2.0 de goshimmer con la introducción de nuevos conceptos ya funcionando basados en las ideas del multiverso. Esto va a permitir tener un tangle único pero sobre el cual vamos a tener una parte corriendo con consenso y otra sin él. Todo esto permitirá crear Dapps, crear un nuevo tcp/ip descentralizado y al mismo tiempo tener una capa de pagos descentralizada a coste cero. De hecho IOTA va a ser el verdadero ETH 2.0 que anhela Vitalik.

Nunca habíamos tenido el futuro tan cerca.


----------



## Nostalgia (18 Feb 2020)

menudas dos velas más guapas esta dejando en diario justo rebotando en la ema 50 y 200


----------



## paketazo (18 Feb 2020)

El rebote que estamos viendo, no será otra cosa si en el impulso no superamos los anteriores máximos (4000 satos y sobre 0,37$)

Debería de aclararse el panorama entre esta semana y la próxima, dada la volatilidad del activo.

Sería interesante ver un volumen sostenido y no en disminución, así que habrá que prestar atención.

La Fundación ha dado la cara en todo momento haciéndose responsable de lo sucedido, y espero ver que esos fondos robados son restituidos de algún modo, pues de lo contrario sería una bandera roja, sobre todo si algún día IOTA se convierte en algo más que especulación y perspectivas.

@davitin si entró a 0,28$ está en precio, y solo tiene que poner stop en 0,2550$ mínimos de estas horas tras pánico vendedor en BTC y resto de alts.

Yo he perdido las 5 cifras en esta bajada, así que espero verlas recuperadas en próximas sesiones, siempre hace ilusión ver que no se pierde tanto en una inversión de riesgo.

Un saludo


----------



## Corcho (18 Feb 2020)

Yo pensaba que la parienta eras tu


----------



## mathobarca (18 Feb 2020)

The Age Of Surveillance Capitalism: Amazon.es: Shoshana Zuboff: Libros en idiomas extranjeros


----------



## disken (18 Feb 2020)

De momento todavía no puedo abrir el Trinity Wallet ¿os sucede también?


----------



## paketazo (18 Feb 2020)

Jose24 dijo:


> vengo notando que también me pasa ultimamente, ya no sólo con lo que escribes por whatsapp o hablas con alguien con el móvil delante, sino también con los pensamientos.



A mi solo me salen solteras cerca de mi zona...o eso dice el anuncio...que por cierto poca gracia le ha hecho a mi mujer cuando me ha mirado la pantalla del ordenador.

¿como puedo explicarle que eso no es que ande buscando solteras cerca de mi zona, que eso es solo por mirar páginas para adultos, sin decirle que he mirado "de refilón" y "sin querer" ese tipo de páginas...y solo para aprender cosas que aplicaré únicamente con ella... si se tercia, claro?

Un saludo y welcome to the big brother 2.0


----------



## W.Smith (18 Feb 2020)

Yo he comprado a 31.15... estoy esperando a ver si sube un poco más para vender...


----------



## cyberpep (18 Feb 2020)

disken dijo:


> De momento todavía no puedo abrir el Trinity Wallet ¿os sucede también?



Te da error de nodo ? Yo lo he solucionado actualizando a la última versión.


----------



## davitin (19 Feb 2020)

Volví a vender en 0.29400, ahora mi previsión es recomprar en 0.27700....mi teoría es la de siempre, btc sube y la gente vende para recoger benefits, btc baja y arrastra todo otra vez.


----------



## Nostalgia (19 Feb 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Volví a vender en 0.29400, ahora mi previsión es recomprar en 0.27700....mi teoría es la de siempre, btc sube y la gente vende para recoger benefits, btc baja y arrastra todo otra vez.



te vas a quedar fuera en 3, 2...


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (19 Feb 2020)

CROSSING BRIDGES: LOOKING BEYOND HORIZONS | Energy Reinvented Community 




Qué casualidad. ...Iota y Volkswagen intervienen el mismo día y a la misma hora en la sesión de "*Creación de valor: infraestructuras, ciudades sostenibles y movilidad inteligente.* " en el evento que se celebrará el próximo 4 de marzo en Amsterdan "CROSSING BRIDGES: LOOKING BEYOND HORIZONS".


----------



## davitin (19 Feb 2020)

.....0.29.....


----------



## disken (19 Feb 2020)

cyberpep dijo:


> Te da error de nodo ? Yo lo he solucionado actualizando a la última versión.



El trinity wallet exe me descargaba a 60kbs/s desde github,
algo que me parece bastante extraño.

Igualmente ya esta conseguido, gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## grouchomarx (19 Feb 2020)

davitin dijo:


> .....0.29.....



Hay que reconocer que estás surfeando de pm la ola


----------



## grouchomarx (19 Feb 2020)




----------



## Parlakistan (20 Feb 2020)

35000 tps se pudieron ver ayer en goshimmer.


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (20 Feb 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 236256
> 
> 
> 35000 tps se pudieron ver ayer en goshimmer.



Hans no exageró cuando dijo que sólo para empezar, y como aperitivo, veríamos+20k TPS.
Dadle tiempo al bicho y veréis de lo que es capaz...


----------



## paketazo (20 Feb 2020)

XRP afirma que sin problema se pone en 50.000TPS . Estos avances solo nos servirán con la muerte del coordinador, si se está centralizado no sirve, ya que otros proyectos hace tiempo que ofertan ese número de TPS y más altos.

Espero que este 2020 desaparezca la centralización si no, estaremos a expensas de cuando nos quieran "apagar" o "encender" ellos.


----------



## davitin (20 Feb 2020)

Justificación del moco de pavo? Trinity? Más bien pregúntate por qué ha bajado btc.


----------



## Perturbado (20 Feb 2020)

Por temas familiares he visto ahora la movida del Wallet de Trinity. He instalado nueva versión y veo que conservo todas las Miotas. Menos mal.

Ahora dicen que se debe migrar la semilla, por si. Eso como se hace?

Tambien que han desactivado la opción moonplay. 

Como podria comprar algunas Miotas más ahora que estan mas baratas?


----------



## Integer (20 Feb 2020)

Perturbado dijo:


> Por temas familiares he visto ahora la movida del Wallet de Trinity. He instalado nueva versión y veo que conservo todas las Miotas. Menos mal.
> 
> Ahora dicen que se debe migrar la semilla, por si. Eso como se hace?
> 
> ...



Para la migración de Seed lanzarán una herramienta.

Para comprar puedes usar omoku o bitvavo:

Tutorial para comprar IOTA en OMOKU


----------



## davitin (20 Feb 2020)

Una cosa, todo ese rollo es para el que tiene instalado el monedero en su ordenador, no? Los que tienen iotas en exchanges imagino que no tienen que hacer nada, verdad?

@Negrofuturo no me líes con las líneas y dime lo que piensas...recuperamos la posición de antes del bajón de ayer o seguimos para abajo? Yo me he puesto largo, mójate.


----------



## disken (20 Feb 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Una cosa, todo ese rollo es para el que tiene instalado el monedero en su ordenador, no? Los que tienen iotas en exchanges imagino que no tienen que hacer nada, verdad?
> 
> @Negrofuturo no me líes con las líneas y dime lo que piensas...recuperamos la posición de antes del bajón de ayer o seguimos para abajo? Yo me he puesto largo, mójate.



Si no tienes ninguna cartera para tus Iotas, no te afecta este punto.

Muchos de los asiduos a este post utilizan Trinity Wallet. Algunos usan la wallet + Ledger. ¿Es necesario para los segundos el cambio de semilla?


----------



## Azkenchack (20 Feb 2020)

disken dijo:


> Si no tienes ninguna cartera para tus Iotas, no te afecta este punto.
> 
> Muchos de los asiduos a este post utilizan Trinity Wallet. Algunos usan la wallet + Ledger. ¿Es necesario para los segundos el cambio de semilla?



No, no es necesario

Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (20 Feb 2020)

El volumen está subiendo, eso es muy buena señal, ojalá estuviésemos con el oleaje durante más de un año.


----------



## T-34 (20 Feb 2020)

Donde se descarga la nueva version de trinity?


----------



## disken (20 Feb 2020)

T-34 dijo:


> Donde se descarga la nueva version de trinity?



En página oficial de Trinity wallet, el enlace de descarga desde GitHub.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Feb 2020)

disken dijo:


> Si no tienes ninguna cartera para tus Iotas, no te afecta este punto.
> 
> Muchos de los asiduos a este post utilizan Trinity Wallet. Algunos usan la wallet + Ledger. ¿Es necesario para los segundos el cambio de semilla?



Para quienes usan ledger no es necesario migrar nada.


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Feb 2020)

T-34 dijo:


> Donde se descarga la nueva version de trinity?



Trinity Desktop 1.4.3 has been released on Mac, Linux, Windows 10 and Windows 7. This build includes important fixes, make sure to update.

You will need to download it directly because the wallet update tool is disabled in previous versions: iotaledger/trinity-wallet

This will be the absolutely last Windows 7 version, so please update to Windows 10.

- Fix: Reenable updater on Mac and Linux (#2586)
- Fix: Data migration from very old versions (#2579)
- Fix: Interference from legacy keychain entries (#2577)
- Fix: Change node failing due to milestone checks (#2579)


----------



## T-34 (21 Feb 2020)

disken dijo:


> En página oficial de Trinity wallet, el enlace de descarga desde GitHub.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



me daba error anoche...


----------



## paketazo (22 Feb 2020)

Si se va a ir a 30 pavos casi que te recomiendo que esperes a que rompa 1$, te perderán un pico, pero al menos tendrás perspectiva.


----------



## davitin (22 Feb 2020)

El volumen ha bajado mucho, esta todo como estatico, ...lo mismo se va para abajo de golpe...yo si fuese tu esperaria a ver si baja, pero claro, estamos hablando por hablar.


----------



## Emigro Botín (23 Feb 2020)

Me había decidido a comprar, entro en el hilo y parece que es mejor gastarse el dinero en una buena quiniela con 6 dobles...
Me habéis jodido el domingo.


----------



## mcasalis (23 Feb 2020)

Buenas
estoy intentando entrar en trinity wallet pero me sale esto: the selected node is out of sync by timestamp. its view of the tangle may be inaccurate.
Alguien sabe como solucionarlo?
gracias


----------



## LUIS MARIN (23 Feb 2020)

Te han hackeado


----------



## easyridergs (23 Feb 2020)

Habéis probado en invertir la sanente del campo contable del wallet?


----------



## Ninoshka (23 Feb 2020)

Ahi viene la ametralladora!....

Big news: IOTA's Proof of Concept for Qubic to be released next week


----------



## orbeo (23 Feb 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Habéis probado en invertir la sanente del campo contable del wallet?



Vas borracho o qué?


----------



## paketazo (23 Feb 2020)

Pero esto no va de un videojuego??

Negro que nos cuelas aquí...?no llevo el gorro de papel de plata, pero los que comentan el vídeo en youtube fijo que sí


----------



## Perturbado (23 Feb 2020)

Una cosa. Los de omoku piden demasiados datos sensibles, como por ejemplo copia del DNI en color. 

Da miedo. No sea que empicen a solicitar prestamos a nuestros nombre y luego nos veamos en un pufo de narices...


----------



## Azkenchack (23 Feb 2020)

Perturbado dijo:


> Una cosa. Los de omoku piden demasiados datos sensibles, como por ejemplo copia del DNI en color.
> 
> Da miedo. No sea que empicen a solicitar prestamos a nuestros nombre y luego nos veamos en un pufo de narices...



¿para que necesitas Omoku si tienes otros sitios como bitvavo, bitladon...?
Yo me di de alta en Omoku hace mucho tiempo pero nunca la he usado, especialmente porque tengo otras alternativas.

Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Perturbado (23 Feb 2020)

Azkenchack dijo:


> ¿para que necesitas Omoku si tienes otros sitios como bitvavo, bitladon...?
> Yo me di de alta en Omoku hace mucho tiempo pero nunca la he usado, especialmente porque tengo otras alternativas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk



Y ya le pideron copia del DNI en color en su momento?

Que documentación solictan en Bitvavo, bitladon y binance?


----------



## Azkenchack (23 Feb 2020)

Perturbado dijo:


> Y ya le pideron copia del DNI en color en su momento?
> 
> Que documentación solictan en Bitvavo, bitladon y binance?



En bitvavo....que yo recuerde....NADA

Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Perturbado (23 Feb 2020)

A tomar viento entonces Omoku.

Entonces que? 

Bitvavo?

Bitladon?

Binance?

Priorizo que sean grandes y serios, con buen bagaje, aunque las comisiones sean un pelin mas altas. Y sobretodo que no se tenga que hacer llegar copias de DNI en color y otros. La tranquilidad ha de primar por encima de todo.

No apetece ir a por lana y salir trasquilado.


----------



## Perturbado (23 Feb 2020)

???


----------



## Integer (24 Feb 2020)

Tenemos la media de 50 cruzando la de 200 hacia arriba y utilizando la de 50 como soporte del precio.

En la gráfica vemos los días de la media de 50.

Si atendemos a que los valores más bajos quedan a la cola y los más altos al final, el consejo es: hagan sus compras. La media de 50 va a subir, y si sigue siendo el precio de soporte es un win-win:




Salvo catástrofe, es el momento.


----------



## paketazo (24 Feb 2020)

Integer dijo:


> Tenemos la media de 50 cruzando la de 200 hacia arriba y utilizando la de 50 como soporte del precio.
> 
> En la gráfica vemos los días de la media de 50.
> 
> ...



Plan perfecto salvo por un motivo...no te olvides de la pendiente de la mm200


----------



## Integer (24 Feb 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Plan perfecto salvo por un motivo...no te olvides de la pendiente de la mm200



Si tiramos hasta octubre el precio está como ahora, las velas que se van por las que vienen *si seguimos laterales.*

Si el precio sube con la mm50, que es más ágil, ganamos con cada vela, hasta mediados de noviembre-2019 (un par de meses desde aquí), que viene la debacle y afectará a la mm200, que no a la mm50. Pero hasta entonces, disfrutemos lo recorrido.


----------



## paketazo (24 Feb 2020)

Integer dijo:


> Si tiramos hasta octubre el precio está como ahora, las velas que se van por las que vienen *si seguimos laterales.*
> 
> Si el precio sube con la mm50, que es más ágil, ganamos con cada vela, hasta mediados de noviembre-2019 (un par de meses desde aquí), que viene la debacle y afectará a la mm200, que no a la mm50. Pero hasta entonces, disfrutemos lo recorrido.



Para que tengamos un chart alcista lo digo y lo repito, los cruces han de ser como tu dices, pero la pendiente de ambas medias ha de ser positiva o como muy mal, plana la de 200.

En el gráfico que adjuntas yo veo venta hasta que como poco el precio toque 0,25$, que sería también la zona de stop si se perdiera.

Cierres por debajo de la mm50 nos mandan abajo (hablo de cierres pero todos sabemos que este mercado no cierra así que son barras de 24h)

No soy ni optimista ni pesimista, pero a parte de catalizadores que mejoren el chart, hace falta de nuevo volumen que ahora falta.

Lo del robo va a ser un laste de medio y largo plazo si no se genera confianza.

A nosotros más o menos nos puede joder que roben unos millones...bueno...no pasa nada...pero a un fondo de inversión ya os digo que no se juega un centavo si sabe que cosas así pueden suceder...ya bastante riesgo asociado a la tecnología hay como para que te birle los fondos un espabilado.

Iremos viendo, pero el cierre de esta semana es importante para el dibujo que pones, así que o recuperamos 0,27 estos días claramente o pintan bastos o como dice el otro maestro... Hans y su mazo


----------



## taichi (24 Feb 2020)

Perturbado dijo:


> Tienes la cosa de los leoneses.
> 
> ??



Se refiere al exchange español Eurocoinpay Compra y vende Bitcoin y criptomonedas de manera segura | Eurocoinpay


----------



## Integer (25 Feb 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Para que tengamos un chart alcista lo digo y lo repito, los cruces han de ser como tu dices, pero la pendiente de ambas medias ha de ser positiva o como muy mal, plana la de 200.
> 
> En el gráfico que adjuntas yo veo venta hasta que como poco el precio toque 0,25$, que sería también la zona de stop si se perdiera.
> 
> ...



Pues si llevas razón nos vamos directos al guano con esta caída.
Una mm200 positiva hasta dentro de 3-4 meses si sostenemos estos valores nada.
Y si no aguantamos el tirón me da que volvemos a empezar.


----------



## Emigro Botín (25 Feb 2020)

Han bajado de 0,25 está mañana, expertos del hilo, a qué precio compraríais?


----------



## orbeo (25 Feb 2020)

Emigro Botín dijo:


> Han bajado de 0,25 está mañana, expertos del hilo, a qué precio compraríais?



A ninguno


----------



## Integer (25 Feb 2020)

Emigro Botín dijo:


> Han bajado de 0,25 está mañana, expertos del hilo, a qué precio compraríais?



A largo plazo, te diría que da igual.

Pero nos gusta ganar desde bien temprano, es innegable.

Yo aún no tengo mi cartera de iota completa. Cuando la tenga, todo lo que pille será para comprar y vender en x beneficio.


----------



## Redwill (25 Feb 2020)

Con todo el respeto, pero si todo el esfuerzo que le estais dedicando a sacar dinero de IOTA de verdad estais ganando algo? No ganariais mas con Bitcoin sin ir mas lejos.

Por que IOTA es de las monedas que mas han perdido con diferencia desde su maximo historico, por ejemplo hoy BTC esta entorno al -50% de perdida frente al maximo historico, pero IOTA esta al -95.2%! Posiblemente de las peores criptos que hay, ha perdido mas que Dogecoin, de verdad, cual es la prevision que teneis con esta alt? Que al gun dia llegue a 1$ otra vez?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Feb 2020)

¿Cuántos días lleva esta mierda sin funcionar?

EDITO: acabo de leer en el reddit de IOTA que la "IOTA Foundation" sacará una "herramienta" para migrar la semilla de la billetera trinity y que, después, se tirará como una semana o así revisando las peticiones de migración de los usuarios y sus credenciales (=identidad), etc para validar o no la migración con el coordinador una vez lo pongan en marcha. Te cagas.

No queríais "ledger" y ahora tenéis ledger centralizado, manual, lento, inseguro, sometido a criterios subjetivos, con barreras enormes de entrada y no anónimo. ¿No queríais caldo? Pues tomad dos tazas.

Ahora ya sabéis de buena tinta para qué sirve una blockchain.


----------



## calamatron (25 Feb 2020)

Mierda de criptomundo


----------



## paketazo (25 Feb 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Cuántos días lleva esta mierda sin funcionar?
> 
> EDITO: acabo de leer en el reddit de IOTA que la "IOTA Foundation" sacará una "herramienta" para migrar la semilla de la billetera trinity y que, después, se tirará como una semana o así revisando las peticiones de migración de los usuarios y sus credenciales (=identidad), etc para validar o no la migración con el coordinador una vez lo pongan en marcha. Te cagas.
> 
> ...



Al cesar lo que es del cesar


----------



## orbeo (25 Feb 2020)

Redwill dijo:


> Con todo el respeto, pero si todo el esfuerzo que le estais dedicando a sacar dinero de IOTA de verdad estais ganando algo? No ganariais mas con Bitcoin sin ir mas lejos.
> 
> Por que IOTA es de las monedas que mas han perdido con diferencia desde su maximo historico, por ejemplo hoy BTC esta entorno al -50% de perdida frente al maximo historico, pero IOTA esta al -95.2%! Posiblemente de las peores criptos que hay, ha perdido mas que Dogecoin, de verdad, cual es la prevision que teneis con esta alt? Que al gun dia llegue a 1$ otra vez?



Previsión? Ninguna. A 0 patatero.

Lo que tengo ahí, ahí está porque miro Blockfolio y digo mira tengo ahí X $$$ jijiji


----------



## easyridergs (26 Feb 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Cuántos días lleva esta mierda sin funcionar?
> 
> EDITO: acabo de leer en el reddit de IOTA que la "IOTA Foundation" sacará una "herramienta" para migrar la semilla de la billetera trinity y que, después, se tirará como una semana o así revisando las peticiones de migración de los usuarios y sus credenciales (=identidad), etc para validar o no la migración con el coordinador una vez lo pongan en marcha. Te cagas.
> 
> ...



Lo que has puesto no es cierto, pero no voy a perder el tiempo contigo.

BTC es la mierda que es y ya está, IOTA está en construcción y la han atacado, aún así no se ha ido a cero, imaginad cuando por fin hayamos nacido de verdad ...


----------



## easyridergs (26 Feb 2020)

A ver tontito, para el precio solo cuentan las que están en negociación en los exchanges y esas se pueden vender todas. Vaya nivel, entre tontos y mentirosos no se para que me molesto en postear nada ...


----------



## easyridergs (26 Feb 2020)

Tonto no eres, eres lo siguiente ...

La red funciona, solo hay que molestarse un poco para comprobarlo.


----------



## easyridergs (26 Feb 2020)

A ver si aprendemos a leer, no ves el campo de TPS que no está a cero, eso es que la red funciona perfectamente, solamente se han parado las tx de valor, las de datos funcionan perfecto.

Además, no se que tanto rollo, cuando en BTC los mineros paran de verdad la red reteniendo las transacciones no veo que vengáis por aquí a avisarnos, y esto ha pasado varias veces.


----------



## orbeo (26 Feb 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> A ver si aprendemos a leer, no ves el campo de TPS que no está a cero, eso es que la red funciona perfectamente, solamente se han parado las tx de valor, las de datos funcionan perfecto.
> 
> Además, no se que tanto rollo, cuando en BTC los mineros paran de verdad la red reteniendo las transacciones no veo que vengáis por aquí a avisarnos, y esto ha pasado varias veces.



Si quiero mandar mis Iotas del Trinity a un exchange para venderlas, puedo?

Ahora. No mañana ni pasado.


----------



## easyridergs (26 Feb 2020)

orbeo dijo:


> Si quiero mandar mis Iotas del Trinity a un exchange para venderlas, puedo?
> 
> Ahora. No mañana ni pasado.



Eso es toda la red?

Si el minero de turno retiene tus BTC cuando los pasas al exchange puedes vender? NO

La diferencia entre IOTA y BTC es que IOTA tiene un plan para que no pase, BTC no ya que la red está secuestrada por los mineros.


----------



## orbeo (26 Feb 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Eso es toda la red?
> 
> Si el minero de turno retiene tus BTC cuando los pasas al exchange puedes vender? NO
> 
> La diferencia entre IOTA y BTC es que IOTA tiene un plan para que no pase, BTC no ya que la red está secuestrada por los mineros.



Vamos que no puedo vender mis Iotas.


----------



## easyridergs (26 Feb 2020)

orbeo dijo:


> Vamos que no puedo vender mis Iotas.



Las puedes vender perfectamente, yo te las compro. Los BTC no te los quiero.


----------



## easyridergs (26 Feb 2020)

Explícaselo a la gente que en 2017 se quedó con los BTC bloqueados porque los mineros censuraban las transacciones, y esta es una de muchas. Mira chico, que no tienes ni idea, con lo del precio en los exchanges ya ha sido de traca, deja de hacer el ridículo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (26 Feb 2020)

Jajajajaja, ahí tenéis al easyrider haciendo el ridículo y negando la evidencia. Once días lleva ya la red parada y el tío erre que erre que no. Claro, como no tenéis una blockchain decente para contradecirle, pues ahí lo tenéis realizando afirmaciones extraordinarias y nadie podemos aportar pruebas de lo contrario :XX:

Yo sí te creo, amigo. Tu nodo seguro que se ha conectado casualmente a una subred de otros nodos que mantienen un mirror del coordinador que funcionaba oculto de forma redundante con el otro y que, ahora que el otro se ha parado, es el que os está dando servicio a unos cuantos afortunados.

Pero querido amigo, aun sabiendo que tú jamás nos mentirías, seguro que ahora entenderás por qué algunos de nosotros nos enamoramos de un sistema como Bitcoin, donde afirmaciones tan extraordinarias pueden ser validadas de forma pública, rápida, anónima e infalsificable. :XX: Cuestión de gustos, supongo.

Yo sí te creo.


----------



## easyridergs (26 Feb 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Jajajajaja, ahí tenéis al easyrider haciendo el ridículo y negando la evidencia. Once días lleva ya la red parada y el tío erre que erre que no. Claro, como no tenéis una blockchain decente para contradecirle, pues ahí lo tenéis realizando afirmaciones extraordinarias y nadie podemos aportar pruebas de lo contrario :XX:
> 
> Yo sí te creo, amigo. Tu nodo seguro que se ha conectado casualmente a una subred de otros nodos que mantienen un mirror del coordinador que funcionaba oculto de forma redundante con el otro y que, ahora que el otro se ha parado, es el que os está dando servicio a unos cuantos afortunados.
> 
> ...



La evidencia es que BTC funciona con permiso de los mineros.

La ostia de BTC va a ser antológica con tanto tonto detrás.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (26 Feb 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> La evidencia es que BTC funciona con permiso de los mineros.
> 
> La ostia de BTC va a ser antológica con tanto tonto detrás.



No te enfades, hombre. Si ya te he dicho que YO SÍ QUE TE CREO. ¿Qué más quieres? Al no haber cadena de bloques, nadie va a poder rebatir tu extraordinaria afirmación.

Todos contentos.


----------



## orbeo (26 Feb 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Las puedes vender perfectamente, yo te las compro. Los BTC no te los quiero.



Como me las vas a comprar si no te las puedo enviar...


----------



## easyridergs (26 Feb 2020)

orbeo dijo:


> Como me las vas a comprar si no te las puedo enviar...



Dame tu Seed, ya te las pagaré si eso.


----------



## easyridergs (26 Feb 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No te enfades, hombre. Si ya te he dicho que YO SÍ QUE TE CREO. ¿Qué más quieres? Al no haber cadena de bloques, nadie va a poder rebatir tu extraordinaria afirmación.
> 
> Todos contentos.



No me enfado, solo digo la realidad, que BTC ha claudicado a la centralización minera.


----------



## easyridergs (26 Feb 2020)

Lo que alarma es la ignorancia que demostrais. Oye, donde está ese BTC a 100000?


----------



## calamatron (26 Feb 2020)

Se creen que se van ha hacer millonarios con btc y esta a punto de bajar otra vez de 9k jajajajajajajajajjajajajajajajajajaa.


----------



## calamatron (26 Feb 2020)

La unica q va a pegar fuerte y las mata callando es una nueva que esta en fase uno y tiene ya mas de 3,5 millones de usuarios.
Se llama PI NETWORK.


----------



## bmbnct (26 Feb 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Jajajajaja, ahí tenéis al easyrider haciendo el ridículo y negando la evidencia. Once días lleva ya la red parada y el tío erre que erre que no. Claro, como no tenéis una blockchain decente para contradecirle, pues ahí lo tenéis realizando afirmaciones extraordinarias y nadie podemos aportar pruebas de lo contrario :XX:
> 
> Yo sí te creo, amigo. Tu nodo seguro que se ha conectado casualmente a *una subred de otros nodos que mantienen un mirror del coordinador* que funcionaba oculto de forma redundante con el otro y que, ahora que el otro se ha parado, es el que os está dando servicio a unos cuantos afortunados.
> 
> ...



Eso ya se hizo en el 2017 cuando se paró el coordinador por un problema con las semillas que ya conté por aquí y algunos foreros se excusaron diciendo que IOTA era inmadura y que era improbable que pasará de nuevo. Si no recuerdo mal, hubo algunos que configuraron su nodo para que las tx de valor se siguieran transmitiendo; no indague mucho más. Pero veo que la historia se repite, el coordinador se para, vuelven a tener que hacer un snapshot de la red previa al ataque, a demorar una herramienta para la migración de las semillas, la fundación se queda con los fondos de los que no hayan podido hacer la migración y para recuperar los fondos hay que realizar un KYC con una empresa. Esta ocurriendo lo mismo tres años después, solo que la excusa es otra.


----------



## easyridergs (26 Feb 2020)

Yo solo os digo que IOTA está en construcción, que hay y puede haber cagadas, pero se lucha por solucionarlas y descentralizar completamente la red, cosa que no es fácil pero creo que se logrará.

Por otro lado, BTC es lo que es y precisamente en este contexto de miedo generalizado tendría que encaminarse a perforar su ATH, y curiosamente está bajando. Cada uno puede leer lo que quiera, pero parece claro que el modelo de BTC está agotado y poco más le queda que la pura montaña rusa especulativa.


----------



## Pepetangle (26 Feb 2020)

Lo que no veo por aquí, es que nadie se rasgue las vestiduras por lo que de retrógrado, insostenible, arcaico y propio del peor sistema capitalista/mercantilista más extremo, tiene BTC en lo que, en un contexto social como en el que vivimos, a medio ambiente, ecología, sostenibilidad, calentamiento global....., se refiere.

Eso, que pasa por estos lares totalmente desapercibido y vanalizado, es lo que va a impedir, a buen seguro, llegar a BTC a las instituciones actuales y, por tanto, a la adopción.

Pues está la cosa que arde!!!!
Pronto te controlan, y me parece bien, hasta el metano que arroja a la atmósfera los pedos de tu gato!!!!!

Que se lo pregunten al sector automovilístico, o a la siderúrgica, o a las petroleras, o a las eléctricas.....y sus luchas de poder y sus ingentes inversiones para reducir la contaminacion frente a las renovables.....

Para que ahora inrrumpa en escena el BTC....con sus mineros consumiendo y por consiguiente, contaminando de forma indecente para hacer no sé qué cosa criptográfica llamada blockchain o algo así,, que además, pretende suplir a nuestro oro como reserva de valor, subvertir el orden económico y financiero mundial, en el que no podemos intervenir los dueños del planeta, porque es descentralizado y para más inri, a los únicos que podriamos comprar para quedarnos con el chiringuito (porque lo de descentralizado, es mentira), son CHINOS!!!!!

Y ahora, ya para rematar, resulta que todo esa "joyita" , y ahora desde un punto de vista tecnológico", es carísimo en lo que a comisiones se refiere, y no es escalable en absoluto!!!!!

Pues si, buena carta de presentación para el "Bitcoin" si.....

Ahora entiendo yo porqué los grandes banqueros del mundo se descojonan cuando oyen hablar de "eso".

Saludos!!


----------



## Forcopula (26 Feb 2020)

Se te escapa que prácticamente todos los que vienen a señalar las carencias de IOTA (que las tiene por supuesto), lo hacen comparándola con BTC (que de lo único que puede fardar es de precio). De ahí que se responda señalando las carencias de BTC.

Es algo recurrente, no sé si es porque gente de este hilo va a hablar sobre IOTA al hilo de BTC, o por qué. Si me leen me gustaría saberlo. 

Un saludo

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Forcopula (26 Feb 2020)

Yo sectarismo ninguno, soy crítico con la IF pero no vengo este hilo a soltar mis pensamientos, no tengo una fe ciega en ellos, tengo esperanzas en esta apuesta (para mí es lo que es) y leo este hilo en busca de información y noticias, ya sean buenas o malas. De hecho apenas posteo. Si se va a 0 no pienso vender igualmente, si sube ya veré qué hago, pero este último supuesto es hipotético.

Te reconozco que BTC no me interesa, y soy un ignorante del tema. Me interesa IOTA y por eso vengo aquí.

Los que venís al hilo en esencia, a ensuciar, sois otros, me gustaría saber qué es lo que buscas tú por ejemplo en este hilo y que pretendes con tus mensajes.


Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kpik (26 Feb 2020)

Calma caballeros. La verdad que no entiendo tanto fanatismo, ni de una parte ni de otra. Yo voy a full con IOTA porque lo veo una inversión, de mayor riesgo por supuesto, pero de mayor potencial beneficio. Con BTC en el mejor de los casos podría hacer un... X10? Prefiero ir con IOTA que si acaba triunfando (repito, cosa poco probable) hará un X100 y me saca de pobre. Pero entiendo a los BTCoineros en tanto es una inversión de menos riesgo pues ya es funcional y es la más conocida. Cada uno tiene unas prioridades y una aversión al riesgo.

Pero aquí estamos (al menos yo) para ganar dinero, y para eso hay que intentar ser objetivos y tener la mente fria, y querer entender lo que dice la otra postura, pues al final su opinión solo puede darte un nuevo punto de vista y permitirte analizar mejor tu inversión. El debate es bueno y nos beneficia a todos., no nos enfademos como niños cuando otro opina diferente a nosotros. Cada cual expone sus argumentos y cada cual decide donde mete su pasta, pero reservaros los fanatismos para un partido de fútbol, y para las inversiones intentad ser objetivos.


Con respecto a IOTA, es una cagada, evidentemente. De nada sirve vender un coche volador si la gente tiene miedo a montarse. Pero como dije, todos los proyectos tienen cagadas, es la actitud y aptitud para resolverlas lo que diferencia un proyecto ganador del resto. Veremos como salen de esta, y si logran conseguir todos los hitos propuestos para este año, o al menos los importantes (para mi, el Coordicide el más prioritario). Estos 2 años son los que van a marcar el futuro triunfo o muerte.

Y para animar un poco después del tocho:

Big news: IOTA's Proof of Concept for Qubic to be released next week


----------



## Thundercat (26 Feb 2020)

HANS HANS HAAANS


----------



## bmbnct (26 Feb 2020)

Lo más grave de todo esto es que ocurrirá lo mismo que paso en el 2017; los usuarios que no están todo el día siguiendo las noticias y que por desconocimiento se queden sin migrar la semilla (dan 7 días para hacerlo!!), se quedarán sin ellas y tendrán que esperar aún más para pasar por un proceso de KYC con una empresa que la última vez tardó meses en realizarse. Es más, aún aparece en el Discord algún despistado reclamando las del 2017.



IOTA debe de ser la única altcoin donde es más seguro dejarlas en el exchange antes que en la cartera.


----------



## orbeo (26 Feb 2020)

Pero la herramienta para la migración tiene fecha? O hay que estar pendiente de esta mierda 24/7 como cuando la época gloriosa?


----------



## bmbnct (26 Feb 2020)

orbeo dijo:


> Pero la herramienta para la migración tiene fecha? O hay que estar pendiente de esta mierda 24/7 como cuando la época gloriosa?



Esto es lo que han dicho sobre cuando estará: 

Sobre plazos y demás aquí lo indica: Trinity Attack Incident Part 2: Trinity Seed Migration Plan


----------



## orbeo (26 Feb 2020)

Que asco le estoy cogiendo a esto dios


----------



## orbeo (26 Feb 2020)

La bolsa cae, iota cae, btc cae, mi sueldo cae, mi escroto cae, mi pelo cae MECAGUEN TODO


----------



## besto (26 Feb 2020)

Hola,
si tengo iotas y he abierto la wallet trinity desktop en navidades, se supone que estoy en riesgo... ¿que hay que hacer ahora mismo extactamente? Esperar a que saquen la herramienta? O hay que entrar ya a cambiar clave o algo?


----------



## orbeo (26 Feb 2020)

besto dijo:


> Hola,
> si tengo iotas y he abierto la wallet trinity desktop en navidades, se supone que estoy en riesgo... ¿que hay que hacer ahora mismo extactamente? Esperar a que saquen la herramienta? O hay que entrar ya a cambiar clave o algo?



Hy que esperar que saquen la ñapa esa y luego hay 7 días para hacer la migración.


----------



## Patanegra (26 Feb 2020)

orbeo dijo:


> La bolsa cae, iota cae, btc cae, mi sueldo cae, mi escroto cae, mi pelo cae MECAGUEN TODO



dejaros de shitcoins, hay proyectos ganadores con valor industrial.


----------



## paketazo (26 Feb 2020)

parece que las premoniciones se van cumpliendo...perdido 0,25$ pintaba muy mal la cosa.

¿resucitaremos?

Bueno, todo parece que pasa por el momento por una resurrección de BTC, y este a pesar del halving cercano parece que quiere irse para abajo.

Hay que recordar en este punto al maestro @clapham2 quién afirma en su teoría del "contante y sonante" , que todo ser vivo de naturaleza inteligente, optará por poseer todo el cash que pueda en mano, amén de sus tierras y necesidades básicas cubiertas ante un futuro de acontecimientos inciertos como podría ser una pandemia global.

Por otra parte IOTA está dónde está por méritos propios, y hasta creo que ahora mismo sobrevalorada para lo que nos está entregando, y como lo está resolviendo...dicho esto, hay que recordar que las primeras entregas de windows eran una patata en pleno rodaje que se colgaba más que Tarzán en una plantación de lianas.

La tecnología está verde, y esto es creer o no creer... tanto se va a 10 centavos como recuperamos los 0,30$... ahora mismo toca esperar y sufrir.

Un saludo y como os dije y os repito...solo lo que se pueda perder...dos sueldos ya me parece arriesgado.


----------



## paketazo (26 Feb 2020)

Negro hasta que no vendas esto no va a subir...¡y lo sabes!

Sabes que llevas esa losa a tus espaldas desde tiempos inmemorables y tras docenas de reencarnaciones.

Tienes el don del conocimiento, pero no sabes como emplearlo de modo fructífero, entiéndase por fructífero (hacer pasta gansa)

Los del exchange tienen tus datos y saben que no has pasado las coins al wallet de escritorio, y mantienen informado al "jefe" de Binance & Co.

Recuerda este video inspirado en tu futuro, y que nos mantiene al resto atados a tu decisión de manera implacable...se generoso con tu prójimo, y como hizo el maestro cristo en su día, sacrificarte por tus semejantes y vende ya.


----------



## kpik (26 Feb 2020)

Pero los que tenemos Trinity de escritorio con Ledger Nano también tenemos que hacer algo?


----------



## Nostalgia (26 Feb 2020)

capica dijo:


> Pero los que tenemos Trinity de escritorio con Ledger Nano también tenemos que hacer algo?



Cambiar la contraseña pero vamos, estamos seguros


----------



## kpik (26 Feb 2020)

Nostalgia dijo:


> Cambiar la contraseña pero vamos, estamos seguros



Oks entonces ni migrar semilla ni nada? En ese caso, y sin justificar ni mucho menos el bug, la verdad que tampoco entiendo la gente que invierte cientos (o miles) de euros y por no gastarse 50€ se expone a estas cosas ..


----------



## Nostalgia (27 Feb 2020)

capica dijo:


> Oks entonces ni migrar semilla ni nada? En ese caso, y sin justificar ni mucho menos el bug, la verdad que tampoco entiendo la gente que invierte cientos (o miles) de euros y por no gastarse 50€ se expone a estas cosas ..



queva, no hace falta migrar nada


----------



## Nostalgia (27 Feb 2020)

Pensandolo bien, los que más ricos se hicieron con btc y eth fueron los que lo olvidaron o los que no miraron la gráfica ni el precio hasta que no salio a bombo y platillo por todos lados y estaba por las nubes, lo más sano será mandar a tomar por culo la gráfica y las criptos y lo que tenga que ser será, cuando escuche a la griso hablar de iota y el cambio climático quiza sea el momento de volverla a mirar


----------



## LUIS MARIN (27 Feb 2020)

Dejaos de iota idiotas


----------



## orbeo (28 Feb 2020)

Patanegra dijo:


> dejaros de shitcoins, hay proyectos ganadores con valor industrial.



Fuido recién llegado de 2017


----------



## Registrador (28 Feb 2020)

Que mas os da como cotice la iota si vais a palmar por el coronabicho?


----------



## orbeo (28 Feb 2020)

capica dijo:


> Pero los que tenemos Trinity de escritorio con Ledger Nano también tenemos que hacer algo?



Funds are safu just protect your anus


----------



## kpik (28 Feb 2020)

A ver, yo estoy por la tecnología en el sentido que me atrae mucho el proyecto y la idea de descentralización sin fees, el IOT, el no depender de un gobierno o entre central, etc, pero no voy a ser hipócrita, el principal motivo por el que estoy es por pasta. No por la pasta en si, sino por la libertad que consigues con ella.


----------



## calamatron (28 Feb 2020)

El coronavirus eres tu


----------



## sirpask (29 Feb 2020)

¿Pero ha subido ya a la luna? O aun estan desarrollando los planos del cohete con grafeno?


----------



## bmbnct (29 Feb 2020)

Ya está disponible las herramienta para migrar la semilla:

IOTA Status Page

Como hacerlo: Protect your Trinity account | How-to Guides | Trinity | Wallets | IOTA Documentation

Importante no repetir el proceso una vez finalizado:

"Do not repeat this process for the same seed again. Otherwise, you may need to go through the Identity Verification Process."

En 2017 hubo casos de usuarios que lo hicieron y, como ahi dice, tuvieron que esperar unas semanas/meses a pasar KYC para recuperar los IOTA.


----------



## orbeo (29 Feb 2020)

ya verás irse a tomar x culo las iotas con la herramienta esa...


----------



## orbeo (29 Feb 2020)

Bueno pues ya he hecho toda la movida de la migración ahora a esperar que se dignen a poner en marcha el tinglao este.


----------



## LUIS MARIN (29 Feb 2020)

Alguien en el grupo de lanzarote o fuerteventura?? Necesito comprar y no se como. Pago por leccion presencial. Mandad telefono al buzon


----------



## disken (29 Feb 2020)

Cuanto más místico es tu mensaje más razón sueles llevar. Los huesos han hablado.

Además esa hora es muy buena para hacer predicciones sin condicionantes. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sputnik (29 Feb 2020)

Pero ke cohones es IOTAAA!!!!!

Tol puto dia leyendo eso al entrar en Burbuja.,...dios!


----------



## bmbnct (29 Feb 2020)

orbeo dijo:


> Bueno pues ya he hecho toda la movida de la migración ahora a esperar que se dignen a poner en marcha el tinglao este.



Tenéis las fechas debajo, el 10 de Marzo reinician la red:


----------



## kpik (1 Mar 2020)

Alguien lo ha hecho ya? Es complicado?


----------



## orbeo (1 Mar 2020)

capica dijo:


> Alguien lo ha hecho ya? Es complicado?



Es muy sencillo, solo tienes que seguir los pasos que te va diciendo.


----------



## orbeo (1 Mar 2020)

No me acuerdo ahora de todos los pasos exactos pero más o menos:

En Trinity actualizas a la última versión.
Abres Trinity y camibas la contraseña.
Instalas la aplicación nueva esa de la migrañación.
Vas siguiendo los pasos (contraseña, meter la seed antigua, etc...)
Haces copia de la seed nueva que te dará y contraseña nueva que te pedirá para el archivo de la seed (diferente contraseña a la del wallet).
Le das a migrar.
Abres Trinity y creas una nueva cuenta.
Importas la nueva seed
Ahora tendrás en Trinity la cuenta antigua con el saldo, y la cuenta nueva con saldo 0, en teoría cuando activen el pentium se traspasará el saldo de una seed a la otra y ya fuliminas la vieja.


----------



## orbeo (1 Mar 2020)

Pero vamos que todos los pasos te lo va explicando la aplicación antes de dar a next. Si yo he podido hacerlo es que es fácil.


----------



## Indrid Cold (1 Mar 2020)

Buenas.
Tengo intención de crearme un monedero Trinity pero me gustaría saber si ya está operativa la aplicación o todavía siguen solucionando el royo del hackeo. Es ya buen momento o me espero??


----------



## orbeo (1 Mar 2020)

Denali dijo:


> Buenas.
> Tengo intención de crearme un monedero Trinity pero me gustaría saber si ya está operativa la aplicación o todavía siguen solucionando el royo del hackeo. Es ya buen momento o me espero??



Pero donde tenes los Idiotas? En el exchange?

Puedes instalarte Trinity pero no podrás enviar nada ahí hasta que no pongan en marcha la caca-red


----------



## Indrid Cold (1 Mar 2020)

orbeo dijo:


> Pero donde tenes los Idiotas? En el exchange?
> 
> Puedes instalarte Trinity pero no podrás enviar nada ahí hasta que no pongan en marcha la caca-red



Yes. 
Entonces me esperare a que solucionen lo de la red.O recomendais algún otro wallet fiable??? Mi intención es guardarlas ahí y olvidarme de ellas hasta que suban a un precio de 20k cada una en unos años, luego vender. Un plan sin fisuras, como es menester


----------



## orbeo (1 Mar 2020)

Denali dijo:


> Yes.
> Entonces me esperare a que solucionen lo de la red.O recomendais algún otro wallet fiable??? Mi intención es guardarlas ahí y olvidarme de ellas hasta que suban a un precio de 20k cada una en unos años, luego vender. Un plan sin fisuras, como es menester



Visto lo visto casi sale mejor dejarlas en el exchange.


----------



## orbeo (1 Mar 2020)

Como Parames vea ese gráfico seguro le mete


----------



## kpik (1 Mar 2020)

Ya empezamos con los problemas.... Lo pongo aquí a ver si alguien me puede echar un cable...

Intentando entrar me salía error de nodo blabla. Al final he conseguido entrar PERO, aunque en el balance total me sale todo, en el desglosado, la semilla con la última parte de mis IOTAS (la última compra que hice y me envíe desde Binance) me sale Recibiendo. No para de salirme el mensajito de "recibiendo" pero no llega a recibirse. He intentado hacer un Snapshot y no me deja, y cambiar de nodo tampoco. Me sale "ERROR DE NODO: El nodo devolvió un error al obtener información de su cuenta. Si el problema persiste intente cambiar el nodo o deshabilite el proxy en la configuración". Pero intento cambiar de nodo y no me deja. Y yo que estaba tranquilo pq lo tengo con Ledger :facepalm:

Alguien puede ayudarme??? Mil gracias!


EDIT: He instalado la última versión de Trinity, reiniciado el PC y parece que sin problema. Creo que pese al ledger voy a hacer la migración por si acaso


----------



## digipl (1 Mar 2020)

capica dijo:


> EDIT: He instalado la última versión de Trinity, reiniciado el PC y parece que sin problema. Creo que pese al ledger voy a hacer la migración por si acaso



El robo de claves ha sido hackeando trinity cuando la gente firmaba de forma estandar por lo que no afectaba a los que firmabais a través de ledger. Puedes hacer la migración pero solo aumentas las posibilidades de que algo falle y acabes maldiciendo todavía más a los inutiles de la fundación.


----------



## kpik (1 Mar 2020)

digipl dijo:


> El robo de claves ha sido hackeando trinity cuando la gente firmaba de forma estandar por lo que no afectaba a los que firmabais a través de ledger. Puedes hacer la migración pero solo aumentas las posibilidades de que algo falle y acabes maldiciendo todavía más a los inutiles de la fundación.



Pues creo que te voy a hacer caso y no tocar nada xd


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (2 Mar 2020)

Os dejo actualización del seguimiento de carteras una vez terminado febrero 2020, aunque tened en cuenta que el coordinador paró las transacciones de valor el día 12, lo que significa que los datos que veis en realidad serían del 1 al 12.

Aquí informe online:
Iota Token Distribution

Aquí gif animado de distribución de carteras:




Aquí gráfico estático de la evolución de carteras:




Y aquí histórico de total de carteras donde hasta el 12 de febrero 2020 se han creado 4.688 nuevas con balance mayor a cero:




Hasta antes de parar el coordinador el patrón era calcadito a meses anteriores, y me atrevería a decir incluso que en febrero esto hubiera despuntado más que ningún otro mes anterior de la serie, pero ahora surge un nuevo escenario en el que va a haber una migración masiva de seeds y es probable que todo esto cambie radicalmente en el siguiente informe que es donde creo vamos a ver una foto del antes y después del hackeo de trinity

Espero os resulte útil aparte del compañero @Negrofuturo . Seguiremos informando.

Un saludo!


----------



## Patanegra (2 Mar 2020)

Denali dijo:


> Yes.
> Entonces me esperare a que solucionen lo de la red.O recomendais algún otro wallet fiable??? Mi intención es guardarlas ahí y olvidarme de ellas hasta que suban a un precio de 20k cada una en unos años, luego vender. Un plan sin fisuras, como es menester



un plan infalible en efecto, no veo en que puede fallar


----------



## Patanegra (2 Mar 2020)

sera interesante ver los movimientos de carteras antes de que reabran la red de nuevo, quizas algunos listos puedan moverlas antes que el resto


----------



## Sr.Mojón (2 Mar 2020)

Patanegra dijo:


> sera interesante ver los movimientos de carteras antes de que reabran la red de nuevo, quizas algunos listos puedan moverlas antes que el resto



Coordinador "coordinando" jajajajaja


----------



## bmbnct (2 Mar 2020)

Patanegra dijo:


> sera interesante ver los movimientos de carteras antes de que reabran la red de nuevo, quizas algunos listos puedan moverlas antes que el resto



Si eso ya pasó hace dos-tres años no tengo dudas de que ocurrirá de nuevo.


----------



## TORREVIEJO (2 Mar 2020)

Iota Triunfara cuando medio occidente tenga bombillas wifi y se pongan a euro en el chino de la esquina Entonces tangle será fundamental.


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (2 Mar 2020)

Patanegra dijo:


> sera interesante ver los movimientos de carteras antes de que reabran la red de nuevo, quizas algunos listos puedan moverlas antes que el resto



Antes de que vuelva a funcionar el coordinador la comunidad deberá validar el snapshot que proponga IF y que será el que marque el punto de partida de la nueva distribución de tokens. Tanto los seeds migrados, como los que no lo hayan hecho aparecerán igualmente como valor en el total de direcciones. Intentaré hacer una captura segundos después de arrancar el coo, y luego lo contrastaremos con el informe de febrero a ver si se nota alguna cosa, y haremos idem con el informe de marzo cuando termine este mes.


----------



## bmbnct (2 Mar 2020)

Me-llamo-PEPE dijo:


> Antes de que vuelva a funcionar el coordinador la comunidad deberá validar el snapshot que proponga IF y que será el que marque el punto de partida de la nueva distribución de tokens. Tanto los seeds migrados, como los que no lo hayan hecho aparecerán igualmente como valor en el total de direcciones. Intentaré hacer una captura segundos después de arrancar el coo, y luego lo contrastaremos con el informe de febrero a ver si se nota alguna cosa, y haremos idem con el informe de marzo cuando termine este mes.



La ultima vez que ocurrió por el problema con las semillas algunos no tuvieron que esperar al arranque del coordinador para transmitir transacciones de valor; Roman Semko uno de los tantos que han pasado por la fundación que por lo que veo ya no está, modificó su nodo para poder hacerlo y, si no estoy equivocado, mas usuarios lo hicieron también. Supongo que si buscáis en Reedit, twitter o Discord podréis ver que hizo y como.


----------



## orbeo (2 Mar 2020)

CAMISAZUL dijo:


> Iota Triunfara cuando medio occidente tenga bombillas wifi y se pongan a euro en el chino de la esquina Entonces tangle será fundamental.



Y nos lloverán chortinas vírgenes de los nodos y mis Iotas valdrán un porrón y será super fácil pasarlas a euros sin que Hacienda se entere


----------



## Sr.Mojón (2 Mar 2020)

Me-llamo-PEPE dijo:


> Antes de que vuelva a funcionar el coordinador la comunidad deberá validar el snapshot que proponga IF y que será el que marque el punto de partida de la nueva distribución de tokens. Tanto los seeds migrados, como los que no lo hayan hecho aparecerán igualmente como valor en el total de direcciones. Intentaré hacer una captura segundos después de arrancar el coo, y luego lo contrastaremos con el informe de febrero a ver si se nota alguna cosa, y haremos idem con el informe de marzo cuando termine este mes.



Estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo. La comunidad debería de validar el "snapshot" y comenzar a partir de ahí.

Y esa validación debería realizarse, a ser posible, mediante algún método que fuese infalsificable, cuantificable, descentralizado, resistente a ataques sybil y sencillo de verificar a la vez.

Y esa validación del snapshot debería de poder ser efectuado por máquinas también, no sólamente por identidades humanas, porque ya puede existir software anónimo poseedor de unidades monetarias. Una validación completamente autónoma independiente de la acción humana.

Y ese sistema de validación descentralizado podría ser utilizado también como medio para establecer un canal de comunicación seguro para, en caso de que existan diferentes "tangles" competidores, poder decidir cuál dispone de mayor cantidad de apoyo de los usuarios y establecer ese tangle como el legítimo.

Y todos aquellos que participasen en la validación de ese snapshot deberían de sacrificar algún recurso valioso e irrecuperable para penalizar una hipotética actuación maliciosa. De esta forma convergerían los intereses de todos los participantes en el sistema hacia una participación honesta.

Y la validación de ese "snapshot" podría hacerse de forma periódica para que los nuevos usuarios que accediesen al sistema pudiesen comprobar que se han conectado al tangle legítimo, y no a cualquier otro tangle no validado por el resto de usuarios, sin necesidad de depositar confianza en un ente centralizado y sin tener que exponer su identidad.

Jajajajajajajajajajajajajaja. Sois unos cachondos


----------



## Forcopula (2 Mar 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo. La comunidad debería de validar el "snapshot" y comenzar a partir de ahí.
> 
> Y esa validación debería realizarse, a ser posible, mediante algún método que fuese infalsificable, cuantificable, descentralizado, resistente a ataques sybil y sencillo de verificar a la vez.
> 
> ...



Oh Mojón supremo, enseña el camino a estos mortales caídos en desgracia

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (2 Mar 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo. La comunidad debería de validar el "snapshot" y comenzar a partir de ahí.
> 
> Y esa validación debería realizarse, a ser posible, mediante algún método que fuese infalsificable, cuantificable, descentralizado, resistente a ataques sybil y sencillo de verificar a la vez.
> 
> ...



...o siempre le puedes confiar tus fondos a una cadena de bloques controlada por unos seres de luz de cierto pais asíatico cuya suma de "participantes" supera con creces cierto número compuesto por cinco decenas y una unidad que alguna vez ha hecho de las suyas en cadenas clónicas... .No podemos esconder que todos los proyectos crypto tienen vectores de ataque y fallos de diseño y de lo que se trata es de apostar por aquel que uno crea que tiene posibilidades de alcanzar el hito irreversible de ser absolutamente descentralizado, escalable y seguro. ...Ni puta idea si será este o aquel o el del más allá, pero tampoco hay que desmerecer la visión de nadie. Sin acritud.


----------



## orbeo (2 Mar 2020)

Vaya pajas mentales todo el mundo joder aquí lo único que importa es que esta mierda nos riegue con inabarcables plusvalías, buenos palets dinerarios de euros de esos malignos y asquerosos,


----------



## kpik (2 Mar 2020)

Me-llamo-PEPE dijo:


> Antes de que vuelva a funcionar el coordinador la comunidad deberá validar el snapshot que proponga IF y que será el que marque el punto de partida de la nueva distribución de tokens. Tanto los seeds migrados, como los que no lo hayan hecho aparecerán igualmente como valor en el total de direcciones. Intentaré hacer una captura segundos después de arrancar el coo, y luego lo contrastaremos con el informe de febrero a ver si se nota alguna cosa, y haremos idem con el informe de marzo cuando termine este mes.



PEPE recomiendas migrar aunque lo tuviera con ledger?


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Mar 2020)

capica dijo:


> PEPE recomiendas migrar aunque lo tuviera con ledger?



Si lo tienes en ledger no hace falta migrar.


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (2 Mar 2020)

capica dijo:


> PEPE recomiendas migrar aunque lo tuviera con ledger?



Como dice el compañero @Parlakistan no hace falta. Ten en cuenta que la semilla no se expone a trinity de ninguna forma. La máxima del ledger es que no sale ni entra nada que tú no hayas confirmado físicamente en el propio dispositivo. La seed se guarda a su vez encriptada en el propio ledger y la única forma de fuerza bruta de poder extraer las claves privadas de todas las cryptos que pudierais tener ahí guardadas sería que alguien tuviera fisicamente el ledger en sus manos y siguiera un procedimiento de este tipo: Extracting Keys from a Ledger Device ...también os podrían birlar los fondos si alguien se encuentra vuestra tarjetita de palabras de recuperación y ese alguien sabe para qué valen.

Un escenario más realista de pérdida de fondos sería que alguien se encontrara vuestro ledger perdido y supiera sacar las claves privadas manualmente con el procedimiento de arriba (ya sería casualidad), por lo que si alguna vez os pasa eso, corriendo pilláis uno nuevo e iniciais el proceso de recuperación con la tarjeta de claves y con ello problema resuelto.


----------



## Perturbado (4 Mar 2020)

orbeo dijo:


> No me acuerdo ahora de todos los pasos exactos pero más o menos:
> 
> En Trinity actualizas a la última versión.
> Abres Trinity y camibas la contraseña.
> ...



Migrado. Vamos a ver que


----------



## paketazo (5 Mar 2020)

Más quisiéramos, pero la más carilla anda por 600€ la hora...

Escort Belinda Madrid | Fotos y vídeos | Guía Hott | 6862

nosotros lo hemos fundido todo en IOTA y toca pan y ajo.


----------



## paketazo (5 Mar 2020)

Menos mal que con IOTA la vamos cagando bien, imaginad que se hubiera puesto a 20 pavos... Ni Buda aguantaba con ese percal y esos precios.


----------



## paketazo (6 Mar 2020)

Pues con la movida del coronavirus fijo que salen ofertas buenas de escorts de esas igual el precio no te lo bajan, pero te dan una hora más gratis o se juntan dos por el precio de una.

Yo con lo que flipo es con los books que tienen algunas...¡joder! ni en las pelis de play boy de las mejores épocas.

Dicho esto, hoy en día el que deje de cubrir una buena fémina por cuestiones de moralidad y se vaya virgen a la tumba creo que tiene una importante tara metal...salvo que tenga otros tipos de preferencias

200€ es una ganga para la pasta que llevamos tirada en putIOTA

Escort Eva Madrid | Fotos y vídeos | Guía Hott | 13267


----------



## mr nobody (6 Mar 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Dicho esto, hoy en día el que deje de cubrir una buena fémina por cuestiones de moralidad y se vaya virgen a la tumba creo que tiene una importante tara metal...salvo que tenga otros tipos de preferencias



Empezando por que las mujeres moralidad 0. El rollo ese del pacto de caballeros, el honor y esas mierdas quedan muy bien de cara a la galeria pero a medida que avanza tu edad te das cuenta de la manipulacion a la que has sido sometido...


----------



## remonster (6 Mar 2020)

Jojojo...y no digo más! 

Mira que avisamos....


----------



## Sr.Mojón (6 Mar 2020)

remonster dijo:


> Jojojo...y no digo más!
> 
> Mira que avisamos....



Nos tienes abandonados. Lo veo fatal, ¡que lo sepas!


----------



## Gian Gastone (6 Mar 2020)

ya he conseguido hacer la migración de mis miotas pero todavia no aparece el saldo.
Pero quien en su sano juicio va a meter pasta en este engendro de system.


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Mar 2020)

Sonstebo pagará de sus fondos a quien haya sido robado.


----------



## besto (7 Mar 2020)

Una duda, cuando creas la nueva seed, ¿Qué hay que hacer? Crear una nueva cuenta dentro de trinity con la nueva seed? Si hago eso la cuenta me sale con cero saldo. En la anterior previa a generar la nueva seed veía el saldo correcto.


----------



## Forcopula (7 Mar 2020)

besto dijo:


> Una duda, cuando creas la nueva seed, ¿Qué hay que hacer? Crear una nueva cuenta dentro de trinity con la nueva seed? Si hago eso la cuenta me sale con cero saldo. En la anterior previa a generar la nueva seed veía el saldo correcto.



Tienes que usar la herramienta de migración de la semilla. Y te crea una nueva semilla y te migra las iotas de la vieja semilla a la nueva

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## taichi (7 Mar 2020)

besto dijo:


> Una duda, cuando creas la nueva seed, ¿Qué hay que hacer? Crear una nueva cuenta dentro de trinity con la nueva seed? Si hago eso la cuenta me sale con cero saldo. En la anterior previa a generar la nueva seed veía el saldo correcto.



Efectivamente en la nueva nos sale el saldo a 0 . Cuando se active el coordinador el martes 10 se actualizará el saldo de la antigua a la nueva



Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (7 Mar 2020)

taichi dijo:


> Efectivamente en la nueva nos sale el saldo a 0 . Cuando se active el coordinador el martes 10 se actualizará el saldo de la antigua a la nueva
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Se supone...


----------



## easyridergs (9 Mar 2020)

Normal con el estacazo que le están metiendo a BTC. Tampoco hay que darle importancia, hasta que esto no tenga volumen de verdad son todo FAKE NUMBERS.


----------



## Patanegra (9 Mar 2020)

no se vende "todo, todo, todo". La cripto elegida va bien y sigue subiendo posiciones poco a poco.


----------



## Gian Gastone (9 Mar 2020)

Donde andan esos que decian que las crypt eran refugio de valor y tal y tal.

P.D: Patanegra tu mujer esta buenorra?


----------



## Patanegra (9 Mar 2020)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Donde andan esos que decian que las crypt eran refugio de valor y tal y tal.
> 
> P.D: Patanegra tu mujer esta buenorra?



mi cripto sube, un 1% en 24 horas. Mi mujer estaba buenorra hace 25 años. Estaba casada con otro entonces.


----------



## Azkenchack (9 Mar 2020)

*IMPORTANTE *
Actualmente hay muchos bots activos en Discord DM-ing people sobre un nuevo lanzamiento de Trinity; *No descargue esta versión, no hay Trinity 1.4.4, la última versión es 1.4.3, probablemente contiene malware / virus.* Descargue siempre las versiones de Trinity del sitio oficial Trinity Wallet - IOTA o IOTA Status Page.

También:
- NUNCA le pedimos su semilla, salto de semilla, frase de contraseña o frase de recuperación
- NUNCA le pedimos que nos envíe IOTA o BTC
- NUNCA te enviamos mensajes sobre nuevas versiones de software, esto solo se hará a través de este canal de #anuncios
- Siempre verifique las sumas de verificación de Trinity para asegurarse de que no haya sido alterado: Verify the Trinity Desktop download | How-to Guides | Trinity | Wallets | IOTA Documentation


----------



## T-34 (9 Mar 2020)

hemos perdido la pasta, pero no somos los unicos, se esta cayendo todo el tinglado


----------



## kpik (9 Mar 2020)

Que negativos! Calma muchachos, tiempos difíciles crean hombres fuertes. Yo personalmente hodl a muerte. El proyecto sigue siendo el mismo, si vienen curvas pues toca agarrarse pero si van logrando los hitos, llegaremos a buen puerto independientemente de la situación global. Creo que este año desaparecerán muchas criptos, quedando solo las que ofrecen un proyecto sólido. Y me cuesta no imaginar a IOTA como una de las supervivientes (si salen bien del problema de Trinity y van logrando lo previsto). Qué opináis?

Saludos


----------



## kpik (9 Mar 2020)

Estoy de acuerdo, ya lo he comentado en alguna ocasión, el Coordicide es condición sine qua non para la supervivencia del proyecto. Quiero pensar que lo lanzan este año tal y como llevan avisando. De lo contrario seré el primero en tirarme del barco.


----------



## orbeo (10 Mar 2020)

Vale pues ya es oficial la fundación a tomar x culo. Cierran.

Lo siento por los que compraron cerca de ath.


----------



## bmbnct (10 Mar 2020)

orbeo dijo:


> Vale pues ya es oficial la fundación a tomar x culo. Cierran.
> 
> Lo siento por los que compraron cerca de ath.



Tienes alguna fuente donde lo indique? Aún me estoy quitando las legañas e igual es por eso que no la encuentro..
Gracias.


----------



## orbeo (10 Mar 2020)

bmbnct dijo:


> Tienes alguna fuente donde lo indique? Aún me estoy quitando las legañas e igual es por eso que no la encuentro..
> Gracias.



Era broma jijiji


----------



## bmbnct (10 Mar 2020)

orbeo dijo:


> Era broma jijiji



jajajaja a más de uno se le habrá atragantado el donuts. 
Estaba viendo esto: 
No parece que cfb vaya a abandonar su pelea contra David.


----------



## kpik (10 Mar 2020)

orbeo dijo:


> Era broma jijiji



Hijo de puta casi me da un infarto de buena mañana xD


----------



## easyridergs (10 Mar 2020)

orbeo dijo:


> Vale pues ya es oficial la fundación a tomar x culo. Cierran.
> 
> Lo siento por los que compraron cerca de ath.



Bueno, realmente la IF a medio plazo poco va a poder hacer sobre IOTA. Una vez se libere la bestia esta ya no va a tener fin.


----------



## kpik (10 Mar 2020)

Central Bank Officials: DLT Can Improve the Global Financial Systemamp

Los bancos se están dando cuenta que el blockchain no es la tecnología definitiva (para su propósito) y el DLT es la clave.

Y cuando buscas IOTA que sale en su web? 
"IOTA: The next generation of DLT"

Que validen de una vez todo y maten al coordinador, después todo seguirá su curso. Pero que se den caña que me quiero cambiar el coche pronto


----------



## disken (10 Mar 2020)

¿Sabéis cuando vamos a poder mover de nuevo las Iotas que tengamos en el Trinity?


----------



## LoL LoL (10 Mar 2020)

Compramos Iota ?


----------



## orbeo (10 Mar 2020)

Comprad Iota si, comprad mucho mucho. Con todos los ahorros.

Mirad qué precio, es un oportunidad única. Irrepetible. Tened en cuenta que cuando Iota se vaya a la mierda y desaparezca ya no podréis comprar, tiene que ser ahora, es el momento!


----------



## orbeo (10 Mar 2020)

Comprando Iota:

Expectativa ~ Warren Buffet
Realidad ~ Paramés


----------



## Integer (10 Mar 2020)

Acaba de llegar el saldo a la semilla migrada.
Volvemos a estar en marcha.


----------



## Patanegra (10 Mar 2020)

las iota aun no se pueden vender, los exchanges aun no han rehabilitado los ingresos, me imagino que los listillos seran informados a tiempo.


----------



## zyro (10 Mar 2020)

Patanegra dijo:


> las iota aun no se pueden vender, los exchanges aun no han rehabilitado los ingresos, me imagino que los listillos seran informados a tiempo.



no sabía que no se podían vender, curioso que todos los líos, lo de Cfb y el intentode robo, haya sido después de llegar a 0.30-035$ 

Y ahora esté a 0.19$


----------



## bmbnct (11 Mar 2020)

La maquinaría para la nueva criptoshit de cfb está en marcha:

Cual votaríais?



No parece que vaya a ser una ICO normal:


----------



## bmbnct (11 Mar 2020)

La que va a liar CfB con su nuevo tocomocho:




Finalization of IOTA


----------



## Forcopula (11 Mar 2020)

Jajajaja vaya culebrón, va a estar entretenida la cosa. Entre el virus, el colapso financiero y esto me voy a quitar de Netflix porque no me hace falta 

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bmbnct (11 Mar 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Jajajaja vaya culebrón, va a estar entretenida la cosa. Entre el virus, el colapso financiero y esto me voy a quitar de Netflix porque no me hace falta
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk



CfB es el maestro de los tocomochos, a los que poseen IOTAs les obliga a elegir entre una IOTA binaria o ternaria. Se aprovecha que lo ternario atraerá publico para su nuevo SCAM.


----------



## barborico (11 Mar 2020)

Le importó una mierda NXT
Le importó una mierda komodo
Le importó una mierda supernet
Ahora le importa una mierda IOBA
En un futuro le importará una mierda "su" IOTA


----------



## Sr.Mojón (11 Mar 2020)

bmbnct dijo:


> CfB es el maestro de los tocomochos, a los que poseen IOTAs les obliga a elegir entre una IOTA binaria o ternaria. Se aprovecha que lo ternario atraerá publico para su nuevo SCAM.



Easyridergs y demás deficientes cayendo en el nuevo tocomocho en 3, 2, 1 ...

El CfB lleva vendiendo el tocomocho terciario con esta ya en tres shitestafas (NXT, IOTA y esta nueva estafa). Pero, claro, luego los malos de verdad somos los bitcoineros, que les tenemos envidia y venimos aquí a poner sobre aviso a los novatos avariciosos.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (11 Mar 2020)

¿Y sabéis qué es lo mejor de todo?... que le va a salir bien. Eso es lo mejor de todo.

CfB lleva la tira de años ya estafando a novatos avariciosos y a veteranos que se creen los más listos del lugar. Ni se sabe ya la cantidad de desarrolladores a los que ha dejado colgados y/o en bolas y ahora da el golpe de gracia conociendo cómo de avariciosa es la peña para arrastrarlos a todos al siguiente scam.

Me quito el sombrero. Se va a llevar a los novatos, porque son avariciosos hasta la putrefacción, y también va a arrastrar a los no tan novatos porque saben que IOTA está más muerta que mi abuela. Chapeau.

CfB lleva angañando a gente con monedas PoS desde prácticamente que la idea nació, y tiene todo el sentido del mundo; al no requerir de recursos valiosos e irrecuperables para prosperar, son el caldo de cultivo perfecto para "desarrolladores" estafadores y caraduras que sacan una ICO y cuando les preguntas por el correspondiente paper te salen con el "vuelva usted mañana".

Qué cracks.


----------



## bmbnct (11 Mar 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Y sabéis qué es lo mejor de todo... que le va a salir bien. Eso es lo mejor de todo.
> 
> CfB lleva la tira de años ya estafando a novatos avariciosos y a veteranos que se creen los más listos del lugar. Ni se sabe ya la cantidad de desarrolladores a los que ha dejado colgados y/o en bolas y ahora da el golpe de gracia conociendo cómo de avariciosa es la peña para arrastrarlos a todos al siguiente scam.
> 
> Me quito el sombrero. Se va a llevar a los novatos, porque son avariciosos hasta la putrefacción, y también va a arrastrar a los no tan novatos porque saben que IOTA está más muerta que mi abuela. Chapeau.



Es que pensándolo un poco, es de perogrullo que los primeros en hacer ese swap van a ser los beneficiados; con el reclamo que va a tener lo de "binario vs ternario" y que al ser swap habrá poca oferta de IOTAs, la fundación IOBA va a quedar en bolas. 
Es un crack el tipo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (11 Mar 2020)

bmbnct dijo:


> Es que pensándolo un poco, es de perogrullo que los primeros en hacer ese swap van a ser los beneficiados; con el reclamo que va a tener lo de "binario vs ternario" y que al ser swap habrá poca oferta de IOTAs, la fundación IOBA va a quedar en bolas.
> Es un crack el tipo.



Sí, pero nunca olvides que los malos malosos somos los usuarios de Bitcoin, que tenemos un nivel de envidia y de desconocimiento de las mierdas PoS que se nos llevan los demonios.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (11 Mar 2020)

Jajajaja, es que lo pienso y me parto en nurzo.

A ver en el siguiente SCAM de CfB cuál es la cualidad innovadora de la muerte que va a cambiar el universo universal, pero de la que el paper inicial sólo tiene unos esquemas iniciales, pero que será diseñada en profundidad, desarrollada e implementada con calma en el "futuro inmediato" y que cuyo paper está en la fase de revisión y verá la luz en "dos semanas".



Venga, easyrider, cuéntanos cuál va a ser esa novedad novedosa que va a traer la inminente y horripilante muerte de Bitcoin.


----------



## bmbnct (11 Mar 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Jajajaja, es que lo pienso y me parto en nurzo.
> 
> A ver en el siguiente SCAM de CfB cuál es la cualidad innovadora de la muerte que va a cambiar el universo universal, pero de la que el paper inicial sólo tiene unos esquemas iniciales, pero que será diseñada en profundidad, desarrollada e implementada con calma en el "futuro inmediato" y que cuyo paper está en la fase de revisión y verá la luz en "dos semanas".
> 
> ...



Como la gozas..
No te olvides de las leyes de la física, ¿cuantas romperá esta vez? ¿Sera algo como la nueva plataforma de energía de McAfee?




De todas formas yo pienso que en un futuro se podrán fusionar, la unión de IOTA e IOBA dará como resultado IOQA (Q de quinario) esto se conocerá como "la boda".


----------



## Thundercat (11 Mar 2020)

Es igual, IOTA seguirá teniendo pumps y dumps como el resto de shitcoins. El mercado no se acaba.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (11 Mar 2020)

bmbnct dijo:


> De todas formas yo pienso que en un futuro se podrán fusionar, la unión de IOTA e IOBA dará como resultado IOQA (Q de quinario) esto se conocerá como "la boda".



Y en esa boda los juglares tocarán de fondo las lluvias de Castamere


----------



## bmbnct (11 Mar 2020)

¿El valor intrinseco de las IOBAs pasará a ser valor inbinseco?


----------



## paketazo (11 Mar 2020)

Bueno, a cuanto ponemos la orden de venta a 10$.

Al cesar lo que es del cesar, en este token de momento no va a meter un centavo ningún ente o mano fuerte salvo que tengan algún tipo de información que desconozcamos...algo que dudo.

Ya os dije...uno o máximo dos sueldos aquí, estoy ya de vuelta del OTC USA y allí es otra liga, aquí de momento pinta lo que pinta.

Espero el chart de @Negrofuturo con las proyecciones a 100$ para este mes.

Un saludo y veremos, pero hay que saber ganar y perder, estamos a precios de julio 2017


----------



## allseeyingeye (11 Mar 2020)

transmutacion rojo a verde 11 3 2020 ?


algun rollo de esos


----------



## paketazo (11 Mar 2020)

llevan años vacunándonos y todos bajamos los pantalones sin rechistar...lo malo, es que puede que ahora la vacuna nos la metan incluso sin vaselina.

Por cierto IOTA verde en un mar de sangre...increible.


----------



## Azkenchack (11 Mar 2020)

No se Rick, acabo de venir del Mercadona y veo que no es tan grave como lo pintan.






Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## allseeyingeye (11 Mar 2020)




----------



## allseeyingeye (11 Mar 2020)

esta mandanga de cryptos es algo relevante?

es el mundo de los hypes xDDç


----------



## easyridergs (11 Mar 2020)

Es gracioso ver como los tontacos de BTC se pasan a meter mierda por el hilo de IOTA aprovechando las tontadas de CFB. Da la sensación que son los únicos que todavía le siguen el rollo a CFB.

BTC y CFB son lo viva representación de la vieja escuela cripto abonada al pelotazo. Unos sueñan con su terawatio caducado a 100k$, otros sueñan con montarse un nuevo criptochiringuito para seguir forrándose y gastárselo todo en fiestas con putas de silicona.

Mientras, cada vez somos más los que creemos en una nueva economía descentralizada y el gran poder del Tangle para conseguirlo. Y recuerdo a los ignorantes que el Tangle sobre el que sustenta IOTA no es obra de CFB, sino obra del Dr. Popov que es el que lidera el equipo de desarrollo del Coordicide.

Así, el que todavía sueña con BTC, el que sigue escuchando a CFB, no se puede calificar más que de un supino ignorante que va a perder todo su inversión.


Ahora me acuerdo de los defensores del fracking, los vende humos que lo defienden como el paradigma para conseguir la independencia energética de un país, pero sin explicar los ingentes recursos energéticos y costes medioambientales que lo llevan a la mas absoluta inviabilidad. Me acuerdo de ellos cuando pienso en BTC, y pienso en el guano que están tragando cuando por fin se han decidido los productores tradicionales a hundir el precio del petróleo, ahora solo queda esperar a su quiebra final. Este mismo escenario se va a reproducir en BTC, la falsa independencia basada en el consumo de energía no existe, ahora lo estamos empezando a ver, los poseedores de BTC que no sepan adaptarse a los nuevos tiempos lo van a padecer en sus propias carnes. El elevado consumo energía no otorga independencia, al contrario, crea dependía y centralización.


El futuro es SHIMMER y los tenemos muy cerca.


----------



## paketazo (12 Mar 2020)

La gente de mi entorno está comprando bolsa a saco... La ostia por consiguiente acaba de empezar.


----------



## easyridergs (12 Mar 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> La gente de mi entorno está comprando bolsa a saco... La ostia por consiguiente acaba de empezar.



Que compren acciones de productoras de esquisto, que están baratas ...


----------



## zyro (12 Mar 2020)

recuerdo que, aunque lo parezca, no han hecho mínimos históricos hoy, sólo han roto el mínimo de Bitfinex.


----------



## disken (13 Mar 2020)

Hace una semana soñé que Bitcoin caía a 5.500$. 

No lo tomé enserio porque dos semanas antes había soñado con bitcoin a 60.000$ e IOTA en 300$.

Recuerdo que después del último sueño desperté, miré coinmarketcap y dije, ahh solo ha sido un sueño........ 

Como siempre la historia es, si es que tienes algo, diversificarlo. Metales + cash + criptos. Pueden fallar dos pero no tres.

Os dejo esta ventana a la naturaleza a ver si nos ayuda a recomponernos un poco:


----------



## Thundercat (13 Mar 2020)

disken dijo:


> Hace una semana soñé que Bitcoin caía a 5.500$.
> 
> No lo tomé enserio porque dos semanas antes había soñado con bitcoin a 60.000$ e IOTA en 300$.
> 
> ...



Pues esta vez han caído los tres  estamos jodidos


----------



## Forcopula (13 Mar 2020)

Caballeros, el cohete a la luna se ha estrellado, un giro dramático de los acontecimientos ha precipitado el fin del viaje. Todo comienzo desemboca en un final y tal vez en otro universo paralelo hemos salido victoriosos, quedaos con ese sabor agridulce, las mentiras piadosas son las que menos duelen aunque pesen en el corazón, nos ha tocado una realidad paralela un poco más amarga.

Es hora de alegrarse de lo verdaderamente importante, que estamos vivos y que aunque los tiempos que se acercan no van a ser benévolos, aún tenemos familia o amigos o al perro para disfrutar el viaje. 

Cuidaos y cuidad a los vuestros porque el dinero se recupera, pero el tiempo y los seres queridos no.

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (13 Mar 2020)

Ya subirá.


----------



## paketazo (13 Mar 2020)

No vamos a saber que hacer con tanta pasta que se nos viene encima.

EN breve saldrá el Valdeande dando fe de que todo este tinglado se ha montado únicamente para comprar IOTA a buen precio, y los medios de comunicación informarán que IOTA inmuniza contra cualquier virus presente y futuro.

Tengo mi gorro de plata preparado para que los de raticulín no me fundan el cerebro haciéndome ver en la pantalla precios bajos cuando la realidad es que estamos cerca de 100$

Lo dicho, "IOTA to the moon" 

Por cierto, el que tenga liquidez va a tener buenas oportunidades en casi todos los mercados, bolsa, metales, cripto... pero claro...la liquidez es un bien escaso.


----------



## davitin (13 Mar 2020)

Preparad pasta por que de esta nos podemos forrar...meter aunque sea 1000 pavos en un exchange...los beneficios pueden ser astronómicos cuando todo suba otra vez.

Todo esto es por el virus y el virus es una desgracia, pero como dice el refrán: "las penas con pan son menos".


----------



## paketazo (13 Mar 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Preparad pasta por que de esta nos podemos forrar...meter aunque sea 1000 pavos en un exchange...los beneficios pueden ser astronómicos cuando todo suba otra vez.
> 
> Todo esto es por el virus y el virus es una desgracia, pero como dice el refrán: "las penas con pan son menos".



La volatilidad de las bajadas ha sido bestial, en tres días lo subido en semanas, y el dinero sigue en exchanges en forma de stable coin, y eso regresará, lo que sucede es que es dinero miedoso, y si no se forma un patrón de rebote con vuelta en V, volverá a caer hasta que logre hacer un suelo, o la gente ya pase de vender por que estén muy pillados.

Las inyecciones de pasta en la economía van a ir rápido a la bolsa y alguna migaja vendrá a este circo...los fondos no pueden parar de moverse, y no pueden retirar la liquidez del mercado indefinidamente...da igual que el virus devore al 50% la pasta volverá, y lo hará como una ola.

De hecho, os dejo una pista, hoy es viernes y ningún operador en una situación de extrema gravedad se quedaría comprado, si por casualidad los mercados de renta variable cierran en verde fuerte, es por que saben algo que nosotros no, pues si pasara algo gordo el fin de semana el lunes podrían abrir con gap bajista muy gordo como este lunes.

Yo opino que si cerramos hoy las bolsas en verde fuerte es por que los fondos están regresando y seguirán haciéndolo la próxima semana...el coronavirus podría estar descontado...otra cosa será volver a niveles de hace dos meses, eso será otro cantar.


----------



## paketazo (13 Mar 2020)

sería buen momento para que leyésemos algo de historia y como empezó el crack del 29...no duró una o dos semanas precisamente.

¿estamos en ese punto?

Yo solo sé que no sé nada.


----------



## su IGWT (13 Mar 2020)

Hoy bajó a 7ct!!!! Yo compre hace mucho a .16 y .18 pensando q compraba bien... ((


----------



## Integer (13 Mar 2020)

Aún quedan heridas que lamer.


----------



## Redwill (14 Mar 2020)

IOTA posiblemente la crypto de la mas conocidas que peor rendimiento ha dado de todas, ahora que esta a minimos, no seais necios de comprar mas, contemplar si estais tentados en comprar algo en observar bitcoin o etherium que si ha demostrado aguantar y recuperarse de sus maximos, IOTA solo baja y baja, o si os va lo exotico como IOTA por llamarlo de una forma mirar Chanlink ( LINK ) olvidaros de esto


----------



## zyro (14 Mar 2020)

Actualización:


----------



## Trajano VI (14 Mar 2020)

Alguno de aquí se suicida tirando el dinero en shitcoins


----------



## Corcho (15 Mar 2020)




----------



## orbeo (16 Mar 2020)

Fly me to the Moon
Let me play among the stars
Let me see what spring is like
On Jupiter and Mars
In other words, hold my hand
In other words, baby, kiss me

Fill my heart with song
Let me sing for ever more
You are all I long for
All I worship and adore
In other words, please, be true
In other words, I love you

Fill my heart with song
Let me sing for ever more
You are all I long for
All I worship and adore
In other words, please, be true
In other words
In other words
I love you


----------



## LUIS MARIN (16 Mar 2020)

Ahora es el momento de comprar


----------



## Azkenchack (16 Mar 2020)

LUIS MARIN dijo:


> Ahora es el momento de comprar



Ese es el problema. Hace tres meses era un buen momento para comprar. Luego, lo fue hace un mes. Después, fue hace una semana. Ayer, sin duda, "el tope de lo tope muñequitos". Hoy, el óptimo para entrar "con tó lo gordo"... Y mañana, sin lugar a ninguna duda, el mejor momento de meter hasta la dentadura de oro de la abuela...
Y no te preocupes, que seguramente será la semana que viene el día ideal...y, si me apuras, el mes que viene será "el momentazo"...
Al final, me veo a "mi cuñao" metiendole 1000€ y obteniendo 100 veces más de Iotas en un dia que los que yo comprado en dos años y medio a precio de oro...



Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (16 Mar 2020)

Maravilloso el comportamiento de los tulipanes...criptos, digo, esas que tenemos todos empaquetaditas en wallets como si de pepitas de oro se tratase.

Cada IOTA vale poco más de una monedita de esas de 0,05€ que tenemos en la cartera y apartamos, pero que de vez en cuando usamos para pagar el pan, o dejar de propina por el café...quizá sí, sea ahora el momento, pero posiblemente en breve esos 0,05€ se conviertan en 0,01€


¿por qué no habría de ser así?

Todas las tendencias nos dicen que seguirá bajando, y nos empecinamos en llevar la contraria...

Esto es como cuando todo el mundo te dice algo y tu pasas por que eres más listo, ¡na yo follo a pelo, nunca pasa nada!...¡na yo chapo para el examen el último día, voy sobrado!...¡solo una copa más total no habrá control!...

IOTA de aquí al cielo...y eso no va a pasar, y os lo dice uno que tiene un puñado por ahí metido para limpiar el ojal con su tecnología.

Yo no haré más predicción que lo que veo, no buscaré en estrellas, en horóscopos, ni en las sagradas escrituras...solo diré que la tendencia manda...y manda abajo con sus consiguientes rebotes, y aquí y ahora para que esto cambie hay que ir a la zona de 0,23$ y estar por encima unos días....quizá semanas.

La pregunta buena yo creo que no es comprar, la pregunta es ¿vendo para recomprar más abajo?...yo no tengo la respuesta, pero esa sí es la pregunta buena.

Dicho esto, cruzo los dedos para que el verde retorne por aquí, y sobre todo por que lo que tenga algún valor, con el tiempo lo demuestre, pues para eso estamos aquí.

Un saludo


----------



## Nostalgia (17 Mar 2020)

yo sigo comprando como un enfermo, la IF tiene presupuesto para seguir ajeno al precio del token. Exceptuando el tema del hackeo que lo han llevado de la mejor manera posible siguen cumpliendo con su roadmap y a mi modo de ver avanzando a un ritmo gigante en comparación al resto de blockchains, no olvidar que están haciendo un sistema nuevo y desde 0


----------



## easyridergs (17 Mar 2020)

Esto es una guerra de resistencia y de persistencia. El que sepa aguantar e insistir ganará.


----------



## Azkenchack (17 Mar 2020)

La tradición oral de los indios Dakota, transmitida de generación en generación, dice que "cuando descubres que estás montando un caballo muerto, la mejor estrategia es desmontar del caballo".
Nuestro caballo "IOTA" aún no está muerto, tocado sí, pero no muerto.
En el futuro, ¿como vivirían mejor?¿Con el remordimiento de "no haber vendido y perderlo todo" o con el remordimiento de "el haber vendido todo y no haber ganado nada"?
A partir de ahí, que cada uno haga lo que quiera con su caballo y que haga lo que esté dispuesto a aguantar su conciencia


----------



## kpik (17 Mar 2020)

Azkenchack dijo:


> La tradición oral de los indios Dakota, transmitida de generación en generación, dice que "cuando descubres que estás montando un caballo muerto, la mejor estrategia es desmontar del caballo".
> Nuestro caballo "IOTA" aún no está muerto, tocado sí, pero no muerto.
> En el futuro, ¿como vivirían mejor?¿Con el remordimiento de "no haber vendido y perderlo todo" o con el remordimiento de "el haber vendido todo y no haber ganado nada"?
> A partir de ahí, que cada uno haga lo que quiera con su caballo y que haga lo que esté dispuesto a aguantar su conciencia



Exacto, depende de la tolerancia al riesgo de cada uno. Yo doy por perdido todo lo invertido, o salgo rico o nada. Estamos ante una partida de poker en la que vas perdiendo y no tienes más remedio que hacer un all in. O todo o nada. Veremos qué pasa.


----------



## Perturbado (18 Mar 2020)

Hola de nuevo. Cuestión. Desde la nueva versión del Trinity, la 1,4.3, voy recibiendo SPAM como transaciones de 0 valor pero con mensajes tipo:

A voice whispers "make iota binary"

Y otros mas largos... Como si fuese correo no deseado.

La verdad que esto no es serio.

Incluso pasa con seed nueva creada ayer mismo.


----------



## Perturbado (18 Mar 2020)

Si que esta usted negativo. Antes hubiera animado a comprar mas.


----------



## kpik (18 Mar 2020)

Nunca sé cuando vas en serio o eres irónico xD


----------



## easyridergs (18 Mar 2020)

La red IOTA es libre, con COO o sin él cada uno puede spamear lo que quiera. Si no te gusta lo que recibes hay herramientas para ignorarlo.

Seguramente el problema es que la gente no entiende lo que es un sistema libre de verdad. El que se sienta más cómodo con la censura que se pase a BTC.


----------



## LUIS MARIN (18 Mar 2020)

Coronavirus NF?


----------



## bmbnct (18 Mar 2020)

Como te pasas machote. Sabía que tenías poca vergüenza, pero escribir eso en un foro publico con la gente encerrada en sus casas, es perderla totalmente.
Poco más bajo puedes caer, aunque seguro que te superas.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (18 Mar 2020)

Te ha dado donde duele, ¿eh sinvergüenza?


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Mar 2020)

Negrofuturo es uno de los mejores de BBJ. Podrá equivocarse o no, pero lo último que tiene es mala intención.

No le echéis la culpa de la situación, Ni de la general ni de la particular vuestra.


----------



## paketazo (18 Mar 2020)

@Negrofuturo caer bajo no es exponer una opinión errada, ya que en ocasiones lo errado durante décadas se demuestra que no lo estaba...y viceversa.

En el hombre sabio se encuentra la templanza de entender al que no posee esa cualidad, aun que este, considere ser poseedor de la misma. 

Si tu ignoras al prójimo, simplemente por los matices de sus ideas, pensamientos, instantes...simplemente estás demostrando que no tienes una visión global de un todo, si no simplemente un pronto intolerante que te impide enlazar y separar lo óptimo de lo banal.

Sería como si matásemos a alguien por el simple hecho de tener un grano en el culo, o por decir que la tierra es redonda y gira al rededor del sol.

Los caminos no son siempre rectos, y tu mejor que nadie deberías saberlo, pues en tus letras siempre lo demuestras.

Tiempos como los que vivimos son el reflejo de lo absurdo del ser humano, capaces de mandar una cámara de fotos más allá de nuestro sistema solar, crear una bomba capaz de devastar un país, convertir el plomo en oro, pero incapaz de detenerse por un instante a pensar antes de actuar cuando ve que va demasiado rápido y sabe tropezará contra un escollo en su camino.

IOTA es solo la excusa, y todos deberíamos saberlo, en un universo de 13.500 millones de años y un espacio tan extenso que nadie es capaz de entenderlo, lo raro no es ver IOTA a 1$, lo raro es que nos hayamos encontrado aquí y ahora.

Buenas noches a todos, y un saludo


----------



## Bernaldo (19 Mar 2020)

A NF, como a mí, lo que no le cuadra es la indiferencia de otros años en que caen personas -especialmente ancianos- como moscas y no se hacen más que algunas reseñas en prensa. Por ejemplo este diciembre solo en Cantabria había como 9 muertos de gripe, creo recordar... y que en cuanto se dan los primeros casos con esta cepa, por primera vez en la historia se para el mundo civilizado y meten a la gente en sus casas acojonada. Ya no puedes hablar con nadie y dar una opinión sincera sin arriesgarte a ser anatemizado, inquirido y apestado, calificado poco menos que de criminal cómplice.

Reconozcámoslo, señores, no tenemos n.p.i. de lo que está sucediendo. Ninguno de los que andamos escribiendo por aquí. Damos palos de ciego.

PD1: Yo, por circunstancias, he tenido que visitar durante más de 7 años diariamente un centro de esos y las aniquilaciones que hacía algunos años la gripe me enseñó lo que puede destruir esa enfermedad. 
Por lo visto, las circunstancias han cambiado y es normal que estemos todos desconcertados, ni siquiera sabemos si las "medidas" serán peores que la enfermedad.

PD2: Yo no trataría de darle lecciones morales a NF sino de mantener el temple propio.


----------



## paketazo (19 Mar 2020)

@Negrofuturo no daré lecciones, pues no soy profesor de nada, pero sabiendo entonces que ni tu ni yo somos sabios, y por consiguiente incapaces de entender o diferenciar fehacientemente el bien del mal, o la paja del trigo, me pregunto:

¿sería posible que pudieses errar pensando que escuchas o lees una "carcasa" cuando realmente no es así?

¿qué es un ataque personal?...¿llevar la contraria?...¿considerar una falta de respeto unas simples frases de un ser que ni conoces ni probablemente conocerás nunca?

¿y si antaño las carcasas hubieran sido presocráticos, Platón, los clásicos romanos...o así lo hubiéramos pensado?

Ignora o lee lo que consideres oportuno, faltaría más, yo solo digo que podría ignorar a medio mundo, y justo dentro de ese medio estar la respuesta que daría sentido a un todo.

Cribar la información es complicado, sobre todo en una vida tan corta, en cuanto los acontecimientos que vivimos, y de los cuales yo solo puedo opinar, me parece que incluso ni los que creen que mandan, saben realmente lo que pasa...evidentemente los que realmente mandan, sí lo saben.

Yo puedo salir ahí fuera cuando quiera, y os contaré lo que he visto, por si os interesa:

Ayer, venía conduciendo por una avenida que suele estar congestionada a medio día, y me crucé media docena de coches, caminé un rato para hacer unos recados obligados, y la poca gente que vi, se apartaba a mi paso...entré en un supermercado vacío, y vi que ciertamente faltaban muchas cosas, nada que yo necesitara por suerte...luego, como cualquiera al conducir hacia casa, analicé lo que veía de un modo poco científico y pensé: ¡joder, esto está muy bien, así todo tan despejado y tranquilo!

Pero claro, la realidad es otra, y el control de masas es un hecho, ¿motivo?...en unas semanas lo sabremos con las nuevas leyes aprobadas, pero sí, creo que es inevitable que nos coloquen un micro chip, uno que asegure nuestra salud en tiempo real, que diga dónde hemos estado, lo que podemos o no comer, si la renta que poseemos coincide con el nivel de vida, si hemos cumplido con nuestras obligaciones, o si somos demasiado viejos para vivir...

Ya está en marcha, es lo que hay, solo la evolución dirá hasta dónde llegamos, y lo que veo no me agrada, pero yo no soy mayoría, es más, soy una simple lágrima en medio de la lluvia ... y el resto ya sabéis como termina.

Un saludo y salud.


----------



## Corcho (19 Mar 2020)

Iota subiendo más de un 36%


----------



## easyridergs (20 Mar 2020)

Me descojono ...

Que si IOTA va a sobrevivir ? Tengo el nodo shimmer a 500tps constantes, sin despeinarse, con un consumo de 700mb de memoria, va a al puto ralentí y no lleva la última Evo de la base de datos.

Ya hay nodos Hornet con autopeering funcionando de PM, esto con la evolución de la DB va a ser la leche, la dispersión de las txs va ser mucho mejor.

El haber dejado de lado al subnormal de CFB se está notando y mucho. Por fin corremos libres de ataduras del pasado.

Mientras ETH echando aguas, de 5 a 10 años dice el mongolo que Vitalik que les queda.



Yo he dicho muchas veces que vamos a ver algo realmente funcional en IOTA mucho antes que en ETH, parece que no voy muy equivocado.


Por otro lado, donde yo trabajo tenemos 3 médicos constantemente durante el día en las instalaciones, con la excusa del bitxo llevan una semana tocándose la pimpa, solo por si acaso. Cada uno que lo interprete como quiera.


----------



## paketazo (22 Mar 2020)

Coincido en qué quién sepa aprovechar la volatilidad se podría forrar, ahora bien, sabiendo que el mundo se ha parado y esto podría durar meses y repercutir en la economía durante años, la atracción de capitales será casi un sueño. 

Si por ejemplo el S&P se va a 1500 o menos, la pasta irá ahí... Yo mismo ya os digo que si veo IOTA 0.05$ o Google a 200$, pues iré a por Google, pero os recuerdo que suelo equivocarme bastante.

No hay liquidez y puede que tarde en haberla, si es así, ni esperéis a BTC a los 20.000 ni IOTA a 5

Yo me guardaría pólvora seca para el futuro, más vale no entrar precipitadamente a ser de los primeros en quedar sin balas. 

Suerte y buen domingo


----------



## besto (24 Mar 2020)

Pues hoy es la primera vez que veo un desacople con la bolsa en tiempo... bolsa bajando, petroleo bajando y oro y cripto arriba con fuerza. Creo que vienen dias buenos...


----------



## Ninoshka (24 Mar 2020)

Perturbado dijo:


> Hola de nuevo. Cuestión. Desde la nueva versión del Trinity, la 1,4.3, voy recibiendo SPAM como transaciones de 0 valor pero con mensajes tipo:
> 
> A voice whispers "make iota binary"
> 
> ...


----------



## Patanegra (29 Mar 2020)

ya la dais por muerta?


----------



## Play_91 (30 Mar 2020)

¿Dónde compráis vosotros criptos?
¿Si compras y mantienes te cobran comisión de mantenimiento de posición o sólo comisión por entrar y salir?
¿Son fiables los monederos?


----------



## easyridergs (30 Mar 2020)

Patanegra dijo:


> ya la dais por muerta?



Nos echas de menos?


----------



## easyridergs (31 Mar 2020)

Comprad BTC, Chainlinks y morralla de esa calaña, que es lo facilito y lo que mola. Cuando queráis cambiar de billete y subir al cohete solo os quedará sitio en la bodega, otros iremos en primera clase.

Suerte chavales ...


----------



## Nostalgia (2 Abr 2020)

y si no les interesa que el precio suba para que puedan entrar las grandes empresas, esta claro que si estas necesitan "x" cantidad de iotas para poder transferisas millones de datos no les dara igual adquirirlas en la fase más temprana, o sea antes de la adopción de la gente corriente, a hacerlo a precios más altos, vamos si no están comprando ahora es para pegarles, y si están acumulando ole sus cojones por hacer que parezca lo contrario. La última opción es que aun no hayamos entrado en esa fase que puede ser la más lógica, pero dijeron a finales/principio de año que los proximos 6 meses a diferencia del resto de coins se iban a centrar en esta adopción de las intituciones y empresas, no deberíamos tardar mucho en ver resultados.. o sería lo ideal.
El whitepaper del coordicide ya está.. está todo en el horno como que es posible resolver el trilema, y no hay movimiento.. aparte de la manipulación correlacionada del resto de alts a btc la gente aun parece que no es consciente, o le cuesta cribar entre tanta morralla.


----------



## kpik (3 Abr 2020)

Nostalgia dijo:


> y si no les interesa que el precio suba para que puedan entrar las grandes empresas, esta claro que si estas necesitan "x" cantidad de iotas para poder transferisas millones de datos no les dara igual adquirirlas en la fase más temprana, o sea antes de la adopción de la gente corriente, a hacerlo a precios más altos, vamos si no están comprando ahora es para pegarles, y si están acumulando ole sus cojones por hacer que parezca lo contrario. La última opción es que aun no hayamos entrado en esa fase que puede ser la más lógica, pero dijeron a finales/principio de año que los proximos 6 meses a diferencia del resto de coins *se iban a centrar en esta adopción de las intituciones y empresas,* no deberíamos tardar mucho en ver resultados.. o sería lo ideal.
> El whitepaper del coordicide ya está.. está todo en el horno como que es posible resolver el trilema, y no hay movimiento.. aparte de la manipulación correlacionada del resto de alts a btc la gente aun parece que no es consciente, o le cuesta cribar entre tanta morralla.



Parece que van en ese camino:
IOTA presents rebrandings

IOTA Receives Crypto Rating Counsil Rating

(No sé muy bien que es el CRC ese. Lo anuncian como algo muy bueno para la adopción, pero no sacan muy buena puntuación la verdad... )

IOTA news: Open Marketplace, new developer and BMW's PartChain

Interesante lo de BMW

--

BONUS TRACK (una explicación sencilla de como funcionará todo tras el Coordicide):

IOTA (MIOTA) Network To Be Decentralized: Coordicide Explained by IOTA Foundation


----------



## Thundercat (3 Abr 2020)

Da igual en qué carro te subas, las monedas del top 20 suben y bajan a la vez


----------



## easyridergs (4 Abr 2020)

Thundercat dijo:


> Da igual en qué carro te subas, las monedas del top 20 suben y bajan a la vez



De momento ...


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (5 Abr 2020)

Os dejo actualización del seguimiento de carteras una vez terminado marzo 2020. En esta actualización veremos datos excepcionales que más abajo os detallo.

Aquí informe online:
Iota Token Distribution

Aquí gif animado de distribución de carteras:






Aquí gráfico estático de la evolución de carteras:







Y aquí histórico de total de carteras donde observaréis que después de reabrirse el coordinador se han perdido un total de 29.837. Fijaos como gran parte de esa pérdida de carteras es absorbida por una de las dos carteras más grandes. Apunta a la propia IF guardando el valor de direcciones no reclamadas en su mayoría. Personalmente no aprecio estampida ni de lejos y en algunos rangos se observa incluso más acumulación durante las rebajas.






Aquí, pues, la foto del post-hack de trinity. Este token confirma una vez más que está hasta arriba de holders y que se sigue mirando hacia adelante con mucha paciencia. Los que estéis muy encima del proyecto sabréis que los progresos son cada vez más relevantes.

Espero os resulte útil. Seguiremos informando.

Un saludo!


----------



## Nostalgia (6 Abr 2020)

capica dijo:


> IOTA Receives Crypto Rating Counsil Rating
> 
> (No sé muy bien que es el CRC ese. Lo anuncian como algo muy bueno para la adopción, pero no sacan muy buena puntuación la verdad... )



Yo no le veo mala puntuación, va del 1 al 5, tiene un 2 y el 1 sería la mayor puntuación, de las pocas que tienen puntuadas en la web iota está por delante de cosmos, eos, maker, xlm, tezos y xrp
Crypto Rating Council - Asset Ratings

tal vez el con el coordicide pueda subir al 1? no sé


----------



## kpik (6 Abr 2020)

Nostalgia dijo:


> Yo no le veo mala puntuación, va del 1 al 5, tiene un 2 y el 1 sería la mayor puntuación, de las pocas que tienen puntuadas en la web iota está por delante de cosmos, eos, maker, xlm, tezos y xrp
> Crypto Rating Council - Asset Ratings
> 
> tal vez el con el coordicide pueda subir al 1? no sé



Corrígeme si me equivoco pero creo que es justo lo contrario, 1 es lo peor y 5 la nota más alta.


----------



## Forcopula (6 Abr 2020)

capica dijo:


> Corrígeme si me equivoco pero creo que es justo lo contrario, 1 es lo peor y 5 la nota más alta.



Es como dice Capica, cuanto más alto mejor y cuanto más bajo peor.

"Each question in the framework is assigned a points-based weighting to reflect its relative importance, the sum of which create scores for each Howey factor. Those scores are then scaled into a final rating between 1 and 5. A score of 5 results when an asset appears to have many characteristics that are consistent with the Howey-test factors. It is probably more likely, relative to lower-scored assets, to implicate the U.S. securities laws. A score of 1 results when an asset appears to have few characteristics that are consistent with the Howey-test factors. It is probably less likely, relative to higher-scored assets, to implicate the U.S. securities laws. Scores are scaled; a score of 4, for example, does not mean that four prongs of the Howey test are met. A score above the median asset rating does not mean there is a 50% or greater possibility of classification as a security"

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Nostalgia (6 Abr 2020)

capica dijo:


> Corrígeme si me equivoco pero creo que es justo lo contrario, 1 es lo peor y 5 la nota más alta.



mm pues si, aun que no me cuadra, en que se basan para poner la puntuación, por que btc tiene la más baja? y xrp un 4 xd


----------



## paketazo (7 Abr 2020)

No le hagáis demasiado caso a casas de rating.

En el mundo de la renta variable se dedican a inflar ratings a los que les untan para que manos fuertes distribuyan arriba... He visto dar ratings de compra sobre por ejemplo bancos un 50% superiores a precios de mercado, mientras sus cuentas eran peores que nunca.

Criterios personales o consensos de teóricos expertos solo suelen servir para entretenerse leyéndolos. 

Solo tenéis que ver a qué criptos otorgan mayores puntuaciones... Yo hasta diría que cuanto peor califiquen mejor para el holder, visto su criterio. 

Un saludo y salud.


----------



## easyridergs (7 Abr 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> No le hagáis demasiado caso a casas de rating.
> 
> En el mundo de la renta variable se dedican a inflar ratings a los que les untan para que manos fuertes distribuyan arriba... He visto dar ratings de compra sobre por ejemplo bancos un 50% superiores a precios de mercado, mientras sus cuentas eran peores que nunca.
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo en cuanto a la fiabilidad de los ratings. Pero, sí es posible que esta buena calificación sirva para que IOTA pueda entrar en más exchanges, aunque es un asunto que de momento no me importa mucho.

Ah, en otro orden de cosas. Parece que por fin están saliendo bien las cosas con el nuevo random walk y nos vamos a deshacer de otro lastre heredado de CFB. La caminata aleatoria ya no deberá reseguir toda la base de datos almacenada aumentando así su rendimiento.


----------



## easyridergs (9 Abr 2020)




----------



## easyridergs (9 Abr 2020)

Va, este ya es en serio. Esta gente utiliza el tangle de IOTA para esto, lleva subtítulos en español:


----------



## easyridergs (9 Abr 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Va, este ya es en serio. Esta gente utiliza el tangle de IOTA para esto, lleva subtítulos en español:



Pero también tiene trampa. A quien la detecte le envío la friolera de 666 IOTAS.


----------



## Nostalgia (9 Abr 2020)

10 pegatinas de iota a 1.70, solo cobran los gastos de envio por si quereis ir haciendo publicidad por vuestro barrio, yo he pillado unas cuantas

Sticker Archives - CoinVibe


----------



## easyridergs (9 Abr 2020)

How Distributed Ledger Technology Can Eliminate Bank Data Breaches


----------



## Suburban2 (10 Abr 2020)

Nostalgia dijo:


> 10 pegatinas de iota a 1.70, solo cobran los gastos de envio por si quereis ir haciendo publicidad por vuestro barrio, yo he pillado unas cuantas
> 
> Sticker Archives - CoinVibe



Hola, soy el forero SuburbanK, me hice cuenta basicamente por Este Hilo, pero se me olvido' la contraseña etc....

Eso de las pegatinas ya lo hice yo por mi barrio y las zonas por las que me muevo. En mi trabajo tengo acceso a todas las pegatinas en Blanco que quiera, Asi que las hago a Mano. Mi estrategia es ponerlas (por lo bajinis) en mobiliario publico que jamas limpian en zonas de maximum footfall. Ahora Mismo esta dificilillo, pero en cuanto se pueda... Prometo adjuntar fotos cuando pueda!


----------



## Nostalgia (10 Abr 2020)

Suburban2 dijo:


> Hola, soy el forero SuburbanK, me hice cuenta basicamente por Este Hilo, pero se me olvido' la contraseña etc....
> 
> Eso de las pegatinas ya lo hice yo por mi barrio y las zonas por las que me muevo. En mi trabajo tengo acceso a todas las pegatinas en Blanco que quiera, Asi que las hago a Mano. Mi estrategia es ponerlas (por lo bajinis) en mobiliario publico que jamas limpian en zonas de maximum footfall. Ahora Mismo esta dificilillo, pero en cuanto se pueda... Prometo adjuntar fotos cuando pueda!



que grande jajaja, somos una gran comunidad la de iota, debemos aportar lo que podamos


----------



## grouchomarx (10 Abr 2020)

Nostalgia dijo:


> que grande jajaja, somos una gran comunidad la de iota, debemos aportar lo que podamos



Gran comunidad...esperando el Mana


----------



## orbeo (10 Abr 2020)

Recapitulando:

Marketplace muerto
Qubic muerto
Jinn muerto
Trinary muerto
M2M transactions nada
Fujistu nada
Bosch nada
Coordicidio nada

BIEN VAMOS DE PUTA MADRE


----------



## Nostalgia (10 Abr 2020)

orbeo dijo:


> Recapitulando:
> 
> Marketplace muerto
> Qubic muerto
> ...



vamos que has leido el post de reddit y vienes aquí a copypastearlo, alli tienes buenas respuestas


----------



## easyridergs (12 Abr 2020)

orbeo dijo:


> Recapitulando:
> 
> Marketplace muerto
> Qubic muerto
> ...



Joder, tienes un serio retraso. Me parto ...

De hecho para ti siempre ha estado muerto por no entender nada de lo que va esto.

Lo que se ha muerto es la paja mental del trinario y la influencia negativa de CFB. Todo lo demás está más vivo que nunca.


----------



## easyridergs (12 Abr 2020)

Para el que tenga un mínimo de compresión lectora.


----------



## orbeo (12 Abr 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Para el que tenga un mínimo de compresión lectora.



Iluminanos.

Porque yo con mi mínimo de comprensión lectora no veo diferencia con lo que leíamos cuando comenzó el Discord de Iota en 2017.

When? SOON


----------



## easyridergs (12 Abr 2020)

orbeo dijo:


> Iluminanos.
> 
> Porque yo con mi mínimo de comprensión lectora no veo diferencia con lo que leíamos cuando comenzó el Discord de Iota en 2017.
> 
> When? SOON



No merece la pena explicarte nada, vende y listo, otros te lo agradecerán con el tiempo.


----------



## jv_ (13 Abr 2020)

Aupa, he estado leyendo de esta cripto y su filosofia parece interesante. No obstante solamente se puede adquirir en exanges? Me refiero, no se puede tener un monedero en el portatil, estilo bitcoin.


----------



## zyro (13 Abr 2020)

CfB ha publicado los mensajes con David, para aclarar su versión de la historia:

What really happened before David Sonstebo and CFB parting ways (chat log)

Uno de los mensajes de Cfb:



> *Come-from-Beyond / 24/12/2019*
> Honestly all I see is just hype
> What could I buy to see IOTA in it?



Creo que los que compraran en 2015(los verdaderos ricos de esta historia) y aún conserven, deben estar meditando si vender alguna parte, por si acaso.

Eso si pueden, porque no estoy al día de la situación del wallet IOTA y su exploit.


----------



## Forcopula (13 Abr 2020)

zyro dijo:


> Creo que los que compraran en 2015(los verdaderos ricos de esta historia) y aún conserven, deben estar meditando si vender alguna parte, por si acaso.
> 
> Eso si pueden, porque no estoy al día de la situación del wallet IOTA y su exploit.



Creo que el que no haya vendido a estas alturas de la película, no se plantea hacerlo ya. Los que mencionas a lo mejor se dan de cabezazos por no haberlo hecho en máximos, pero no creo que se estén planteando que este sea un buen momento.

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## easyridergs (13 Abr 2020)

zyro dijo:


> CfB ha publicado los mensajes con David, para aclarar su versión de la historia:
> 
> What really happened before David Sonstebo and CFB parting ways (chat log)
> 
> ...



Si has leído todo y no solo lo que has posteado de forma mal intencionada verás que esto ya no lo para nadie. 

Por qué no subes todas las demás parte donde se habla de miles de TPS con Chrysalis y los demás avances logrados gracias a la salida del proyecto del farsante de CFB. Sube las partes donde David le pide a CFB que aporte pruebas de lo que él personalmente está haciendo en paralelo y CFB le dice que no tiene nada.

Tiembla BTC !!!!!!


----------



## easyridergs (13 Abr 2020)




----------



## zyro (13 Abr 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Creo que el que no haya vendido a estas alturas de la película, no se plantea hacerlo ya. Los que mencionas a lo mejor se dan de cabezazos por no haberlo hecho en máximos, pero no creo que se estén planteando que este sea un buen momento.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk



los que compraron en 2015 lo hicieron muuuuuuuuucho más barato, tienen margen para vender todavía.

Aunque no tengo claro si venderlo por $ o BTC, porque aún puede quedar un año de mercado bajista. Difícil decisión , como siempre.


----------



## zyro (13 Abr 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> lo que has posteado de forma mal intencionada v



hombre, párate un poco a leer, he dicho "uno de los mensajes"

Por lo menos yo lo he posteado, al ver que no estaba, ¿o es que molesta que se publiquen estas cosas?

Un poco más de lucha:



Para mí, malintencionado es titular a este hilo "To the moon", porque despierta falsas esperanzas en los novatos, pensando que se van a hacer ricos comprando esta cripto. Un mensaje de advertencia es necesario, y es, las criptomonedas son activos de altísima volatilidad, mucho cuidado con sus inversiones.

Los que se hicieron ricos fueron los que compraron en 2015, estamos en 2020 y todos los que compraron desde 2017 están pillados. 

Mi recomendación es esperar al final del mercado bajista, que algunos ya daban por terminado hace un año.

Entonces puede ser buen momento para meter para especular.

De momento, a seguir las novedades.

Por cierto, ¿Trinity funciona ya o el que quiera sacar está pillado por fuerza?


----------



## zyro (14 Abr 2020)

Otro artículo, este también trata de CfB y del nombre, IOTA vs IOBA

Cofundador de IOTA anuncia proyecto paralelo y nueva criptomoneda | CriptoNoticias


----------



## zyro (14 Abr 2020)

Este otro, abre la puerta a ventas masivas de la actual IOTA, en el caso de que CfB se salga con la suya, claro está.

Parece que CfB no le preocupa nada el precio de IOTA, eso sí, el ya habrá podido vender bastante en estos 5 años para permitirse muchos lujos.

Finalization of IOTA

Atentos al punto número 2:


> To allow those holding io*b*as to get io*t*as a swap will be enabled after Ict (software implementing IOTA protocol) is ready to some degree. The details of the swap:
> 
> 
> One sends N io*b*as and gets N io*t*as no matter at what price the both are traded on the market;
> ...



Si yo tuviera 100€ para invertir ahora mismo, me esperaría un poco a que se aclare esto. Para ver cómo queda este lío de CfB.


----------



## easyridergs (14 Abr 2020)

zyro dijo:


> Este otro, abre la puerta a ventas masivas de la actual IOTA, en el caso de que CfB se salga con la suya, claro está.
> 
> Parece que CfB no le preocupa nada el precio de IOTA, eso sí, el ya habrá podido vender bastante en estos 5 años para permitirse muchos lujos.
> 
> ...



Chaval, estás un poco desfasado en todo lo que cuentas, que si el problemas con el monedero, que si CFB. Todo eso es historia, pero nada, si te vas a sentir mejor compra BTC, después no me llores cuando veas el nuevo tangle, las capas de SC y la de outsourced computation corriendo sobre shimmer y dejando a BTC y ETH a la altura del betún. Pero nada, repito, si te sientes más seguro con tecnología del siglo XX apuesta por BTC o ETH, si quieres subirte al siglo XXI la apuesta es IOTA.


----------



## barborico (14 Abr 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Chaval, estás un poco desfasado en todo lo que cuentas, que si el problemas con el monedero, que si CFB. Todo eso es historia, pero nada, si te vas a sentir mejor compra BTC, después no me llores cuando veas el nuevo tangle, las capas de SC y la de outsourced computation corriendo sobre shimmer y dejando a BTC y ETH a la altura del betún. Pero nada, repito, si te sientes más seguro con tecnología del siglo XX apuesta por BTC o ETH, si quieres subirte al siglo XXI la apuesta es IOTA.


----------



## zyro (14 Abr 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Chaval, estás un poco desfasado en todo lo que cuentas, que si el problemas con el monedero, que si CFB. Todo eso es historia, pero nada, si te vas a sentir mejor compra BTC, después no me llores cuando veas el nuevo tangle, las capas de SC y la de outsourced computation corriendo sobre shimmer y dejando a BTC y ETH a la altura del betún. Pero nada, repito, si te sientes más seguro con tecnología del siglo XX apuesta por BTC o ETH, si quieres subirte al siglo XXI la apuesta es IOTA.



Ves como no lees? 
he escrito BTC o $, porque a BTC le puede quedar un año más de mercado bajista.

Aquí estamos para enterarnos de todo y la situación entre CfB y el vikingo aún no está resuelta, no veo que sean cosas del pasado.


----------



## easyridergs (14 Abr 2020)

zyro dijo:


> Ves como no lees?
> he escrito BTC o $, porque a BTC le puede quedar un año más de mercado bajista.
> 
> Aquí estamos para enterarnos de todo y la situación entre CfB y el vikingo aún no está resuelta, no veo que sean cosas del pasado.



CFB no tiene nada que hacer. Es solo un oportunista y lo va a pagar caro.


----------



## easyridergs (14 Abr 2020)

No os habéis fijado que todas las amenazas de CFB acaban en nada? Ahora lo tiene chungo, ha cabreado al vikingo, y éste si tiene algo es mala leche y determinación .


----------



## zyro (15 Abr 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> No os habéis fijado que todas las amenazas de CFB acaban en nada? Ahora lo tiene chungo, ha cabreado al vikingo, y éste si tiene algo es mala leche y determinación .



Cuando un tipo como CfB, que debe tener resuelta su vida y la de 3 generaciones más, se mete en estos fregaos, si eres IOTA holder, se puede tender a pensar que no va a llegar a ningún sitio, yo prefiero pensar que el vikingo no es tan bueno como la comunidad IOTA piensa.

¿quién sabe cómo acabará esta historia?

Es interesante comprobar cómo dos supuestos amigos del alma, la mayoría de las veces acaban mal por culpa del dinero y deseándose la cárcel.

Una aclaración, hago todos estos comentarios porque con un título "*To the moon"* hay que llamar la atención de vez en cuando a los potenciales nuevos inversores. Si el título fuera *"IOTA, tecnología impresionante"*, seguramente no hubiera escrito nada.


----------



## easyridergs (15 Abr 2020)

zyro dijo:


> Cuando un tipo como CfB, que debe tener resuelta su vida y la de 3 generaciones más, se mete en estos fregaos, si eres IOTA holder, se puede tender a pensar que no va a llegar a ningún sitio, yo prefiero pensar que el vikingo no es tan bueno como la comunidad IOTA piensa.
> 
> ¿quién sabe cómo acabará esta historia?
> 
> ...



Está claro que nadie sabe cómo acabará esta aventura. Ni el Vikingo ni CFB son ni han sido nunca seres de luz. Pero lo que si parece claro es que CFB carece de la determinación del Vikingo. A CFB no le queda más que la pataleta, para la gran mayoría ha perdido toda su credibilidad, se apunta al carro de las grandes ideas, pero nunca concreta ninguna, quizás es un visionario, aunque carece de los conocimientos para llevar a fin sus ideas. Ya le pasó de BTC, le pasó en NXT que es la madre de ARDOR, quizás la mejor cripto POS del momento, ahora le pasa con IOTA. CFB sabe que la base matemática que sustenta el Tangle (obra de Popov) es el futuro de las DLT, pero no ha sabido picar el código que lo demuestre. Ahora ve que hay un grupo de personas de la IF y fuera de ella que están acercándose, y CFB no quiere quedarse fuera del pastel. Realmente lo tiene jodido, ni tiene la base jurídica, ni la fuerza para conseguir nada, aunque claro, siempre le queda el derecho al pataleo, que es el que ejerce ahora.


----------



## easyridergs (18 Abr 2020)

En un plazo desde a ayer a un año vista tenemos MDA, sin lugar a dudas.


----------



## SERPIENTE (18 Abr 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> En un plazo desde a ayer a un año vista tenemos MDA, sin lugar a dudas.



Que es MDA?


----------



## LUIS MARIN (18 Abr 2020)

Valdeande dijo anteayer que Iota a partir de 2030 minimo....


----------



## paketazo (18 Abr 2020)

LUIS MARIN dijo:


> Valdeande dijo anteayer que Iota a partir de 2030 minimo....



Ya me está fuera de plazo 

Alguna para 2021?


----------



## Suburban2 (19 Abr 2020)

2030? Pues vamos listos.


----------



## StalkerTlön (19 Abr 2020)

Veremos a ver si no es la elegida para algo parecido a esto. Visto el éxito Alemán para controlar al bicho.

WO2020060606 CRYPTOCURRENCY SYSTEM USING BODY ACTIVITY DATA


----------



## Corcho (19 Abr 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> En un plazo desde a ayer a un año vista tenemos MDA, sin lugar a dudas.



La moneda de apoyar proyectos y emprendedores? Cuéntanos mas


----------



## easyridergs (19 Abr 2020)

Valdeande es listo pero se pierde en los detalles. Todos los avances que se están dando con Chrysalis y Coordicide por fin nos lleva a pensar que estamos cerca de librarnos de la chapuza de código de CFB. Esto implica que el MDA anunciado por Negrofuturo está cada vez más próximo.


----------



## mathobarca (19 Abr 2020)

mda = mercado descentralizado autonomo?


----------



## Patanegra (19 Abr 2020)

tengo poco btc, estoy sobre todo en link


----------



## easyridergs (20 Abr 2020)

Jose24 dijo:


> módulo de arranque



Estamos volviendo a nacer.




Si hacéis una simple búsqueda en el documento ...


----------



## easyridergs (20 Abr 2020)

Ah, como ya avisé hace tiempo el mercado de la energía se va a la mierda. Solo es cuestión de tiempo, éste ahora mismo corre a nuestro favor.


----------



## Thundercat (21 Abr 2020)

Los que sabemos tenemos sitio pillado en todos los palcos NF ￼


----------



## easyridergs (21 Abr 2020)

Este julio en Zurich


----------



## mathobarca (21 Abr 2020)

y renacimientos Negro.. Hace tiempo postee este libro ("the new green deal"), hoy lo veo más claro que nunca..


----------



## The Honkler (21 Abr 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Este julio en Zurich



La duda que tengo es que si no hay fees en transacciones, como va a dar beneficio poseer IOTA? además se pueden hacer transacciones valor 0


----------



## Thundercat (21 Abr 2020)

Pero la red se mantiene a base de incentivos no? Y de dónde salen?


----------



## easyridergs (21 Abr 2020)

The Honkler dijo:


> La duda que tengo es que si no hay fees en transacciones, como va a dar beneficio poseer IOTA? además se pueden hacer transacciones valor 0



Haced los deberes y averiguarlo por vosotros mismos. Lo que no vamos a hacer es explicar mil veces lo mismo. Solo te digo, si estás más cómodo con fees invierte en BTC o ETH, allí solo por mover fondos de tu propiedad podrás pagar generosas cuantías a los mineros.


----------



## easyridergs (21 Abr 2020)

Thundercat dijo:


> Pero la red se mantiene a base de incentivos no? Y de dónde salen?



El incentivo es el beneficio del uso de la propia red, no el engordar a mineros, es decir a terceros que manejan la red a su antojo.


----------



## The Honkler (21 Abr 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Haced los deberes y averiguarlo por vosotros mismos. Lo que no vamos a hacer es explicar mil veces lo mismo. Solo te digo, si estás más cómodo con fees invierte en BTC o ETH, allí solo por mover fondos de tu propiedad podrás pagar generosas cuantías a los mineros.



Si no vas a responder la pregunta no hace falta que contestes, para venir a lamerte los huevos me sobra tu comentario.


----------



## easyridergs (21 Abr 2020)

The Honkler dijo:


> Si no vas a responder la pregunta no hace falta que contestes, para venir a lamerte los huevos me sobra tu comentario.



Jajaja, otro snowflake ofendidito .... Igual tú madre te hace los debes, pregúntale.


----------



## The Honkler (21 Abr 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Jajaja, otro snowflake ofendidito .... Igual tú madre te hace los debes, pregúntale.



Tú eres subnormal 24/7 o solo en el foro?


----------



## easyridergs (21 Abr 2020)

The Honkler dijo:


> Tú eres subnormal 24/7 o solo en el foro?



Te voy a contestar porque en el fondo me caes bien, por otras cosas que he leído tuyas.

Ahora mismo el tener IOTAs no te genera ningún ingreso. Cuando tengamos el coordicide en marcha sí. El tener IOTAs te dará acceso a generar MANA. El poseedor de MANA va a tener ciertas ventajas sobre el que no lo tenga, por ejemplo enviar al tangle más número de transacciones por segundo. Si posees un nodo con mucho MANA generado podrás alquilar el uso de tu nodo a personas o empresas que necesiten un uso intensivo del tangle, a cambio de ese uso podrás cobrarle unas IOTAs. Por eso el que vaya acumulando ahora IOTA en un futuro podrá ganar más con el MANA generado. Si eres una empresa y necesitas un uso muy intensivo del tangle careciendo de MANA deberás alquilar un nodo con MANA, ya que el MANA es difícil de generar y fácil de perder, y no es suficiente con comprar IOTAs para generarlo, la generación es lenta y si necesitas montar tu negocio sobre el tangle ya, necesitarás alquilar nodos a gente que se haya anticipado con la generación de MANA.


----------



## The Honkler (22 Abr 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Te voy a contestar porque en el fondo me caes bien, por otras cosas que he leído tuyas.
> 
> Ahora mismo el tener IOTAs no te genera ningún ingreso. Cuando tengamos el coordicide en marcha sí. El tener IOTAs te dará acceso a generar MANA. El poseedor de MANA va a tener ciertas ventajas sobre el que no lo tenga, por ejemplo enviar al tangle más número de transacciones por segundo. Si posees un nodo con mucho MANA generado podrás alquilar el uso de tu nodo a personas o empresas que necesiten un uso intensivo del tangle, a cambio de ese uso podrás cobrarle unas IOTAs. Por eso el que vaya acumulando ahora IOTA en un futuro podrá ganar más con el MANA generado. Si eres una empresa y necesitas un uso muy intensivo del tangle careciendo de MANA deberás alquilar un nodo con MANA, ya que el MANA es difícil de generar y fácil de perder, y no es suficiente con comprar IOTAs para generarlo, la generación es lenta y si necesitas montar tu negocio sobre el tangle ya, necesitarás alquilar nodos a gente que se haya anticipado con la generación de MANA.



He leido en la web oficial sobre que MANA será un sistema de reputación que dotará de seguridad la red. Parece lógico, pero si el MANA se convierte en comerciable será una debilidad de la red.


----------



## easyridergs (22 Abr 2020)

The Honkler dijo:


> He leido en la web oficial sobre que MANA será un sistema de reputación que dotará de seguridad la red. Parece lógico, pero si el MANA se convierte en comerciable será una debilidad de la red.



El MANA en sí no es tradeable. Lo que podrás es dar acceso al uso de tu nodo con alto MANA asociado. Si al que das acceso hace un mal uso del nodo, el MANA se perderá rápidamente, o directamente el nodo quedará aislado, para que no puedas perjudicar la red. Básicamente la cosa irá así, pero será bastante más compleja. Para entendernos ya vale.


----------



## Victor123 (25 Abr 2020)

Ahora algunas tiendas online ya venden jerseys con el logotipo de Iota to the moon=) Por cierto, si estás buscando a un buen bróker, os cuento que este alertaforex.com/avatrade/ es uno de los mejores en el día de hoy. En la página principal están las avatrade opiniones que contienen toda la información necesaria sobre el tema de las criptos.


----------



## Nostalgia (25 Abr 2020)

Victor123 dijo:


> Ahora algunas tiendas online ya venden jerseys con el logotipo de Iota to the moon=)



puedes poner enlace?


----------



## easyridergs (28 Abr 2020)

Nostalgia dijo:


> puedes poner enlace?



Yo te pongo un enlace mejor

Spaicer - Skalierbare adaptive Produktionssysteme durch KI-basierte Resilienzoptimierungein







Este consorcio en el que IOTA participa está financiado por el ministerio de industria alemán. Y mirad que compañeros de viaje.


----------



## easyridergs (28 Abr 2020)

Este señor:

Bill Buchanan (computer scientist) - Wikipedia

Va a crear esto:


----------



## DEREC (30 Abr 2020)

Pero todavía seguís confiando en esta shitcoin? Tenéis mas moral que el alcoyano.


----------



## easyridergs (30 Abr 2020)

DEREC dijo:


> Pero todavía seguís confiando en esta shitcoin? Tenéis mas moral que el alcoyano.



La shitcoin que va a dejar sin sentido de ser a Bitcoin


----------



## paketazo (1 May 2020)

DEREC dijo:


> Pero todavía seguís confiando en esta shitcoin? Tenéis mas moral que el alcoyano.



Yo solo confío en viruelo, él nos dará pan, techo, y velará por nuestra salud.


----------



## mathobarca (1 May 2020)

Yo lo veo y te diré más... la famosa paguita universal garantizada no vendrá de parte gobiernos (entidades a extinguir, ya está bien de paternalismos), sino de la venta de datos que mediante encriptación y ligados a una entidad soberan empoderarán al individuo. Dando paso no a una sociedad del ócio sino más bien a una sociedad de la experiencia. A mayores experiencias, más datos, a más datos más materia prima para volcar a un marketplace que gustosamente pagará por ellos. NAda de humanos asistidos y pasivos, más bien humanos buscadores activos de experiéncias. Amén!


----------



## mathobarca (1 May 2020)

mathobarca dijo:


> Yo lo veo y te diré más... la famosa paguita universal garantizada no vendrá de parte gobiernos (entidades a extinguir, ya está bien de paternalismos), sino de la venta de datos que mediante encriptación y ligados a una entidad soberan empoderarán al individuo. Dando paso no a una sociedad del ócio sino más bien a una sociedad de la experiencia. A mayores experiencias, más datos, a más datos más materia prima para volcar a un marketplace que gustosamente pagará por ellos. NAda de humanos asistidos y pasivos, más bien humanos buscadores activos de experiéncias. Amén!



Y posiblemente, como ya pretende el Sr Jeff Bezos, la industria pesada y automatizada será deslocalizada a la Luna, convirtiendo la tierra en un vergel en el que naturaleza y tecnología convivan amistosamente para que la humanidad de rienda suelta a su más íntimo cometido, ser la puta conciencia del universo. HE dicho!


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (1 May 2020)

Os dejo actualización del seguimiento de carteras una vez terminado abril 2020. 

Aquí informe online:
Iota Token Distribution

Aquí gif animado de distribución de carteras:





Aquí gráfico estático de la evolución de carteras:






Y aquí histórico de total de carteras donde observaréis que volvemos a la senda de creación de nuevas direcciones aunque antes hay que recuperar el valor máximo de febrero (y no tardaremos).





Continuamos, pues, con la distribución de costumbre y no sólo se mantiene la acumulación, si no que además se acentúa. 
Ni dos meses ha tardado la gente en olvidarse de "incidentes" pasados. Cada uno que le de la lectura que considere. Ahí están las gráficas. 

Espero os resulte útil. Seguiremos informando.

Un saludo!


----------



## orbeo (1 May 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> La shitcoin que va a dejar sin sentido de ser a Bitcoin



Las mantengo porque no las tengo por casa, si no ya las hubiera tirado a la basura. Biba Iota.


----------



## Forcopula (6 May 2020)

IOTA potencia un nuevo proyecto de medios sociales descentralizados 

El nuevo proyecto de medios de comunicación social descentralizados, Society2, tiene por objeto permitir que los usuarios recuperen el control de sus datos en Internet. 

Más info:

IOTA potencia un nuevo proyecto de medios sociales descentralizados

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kpik (8 May 2020)

No se si lo dices en serio o con ironía. Nos pasamos al bicho?


----------



## Thundercat (8 May 2020)

Tranquilos a los de IOTA algo os caerá con el halving.


----------



## easyridergs (8 May 2020)

Thundercat dijo:


> Tranquilos a los de IOTA algo os caerá con el halving.



Correcto, más IOTAs que es lo único que va a perdurar.


----------



## kpik (8 May 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Correcto, más IOTAs que es lo único que va a perdurar.



Easy tu que estás más puesto, ¿Alguna noticia relevante? ¿Sabes si hay alguna fecha objetivo para el Coordicide? 

Confio mucho en el proyecto pero lo ideal sería que aprovecharan el subidón del Halving de BTC para pegar el notición


----------



## Thundercat (8 May 2020)

Estos de Iota no hacen nada por el precio, otra gente como los de ripple siempre pumpean sus monedas de vez en cuando. Es el mejor marketing, yo creo que tienen que estar pelados.


----------



## easyridergs (8 May 2020)




----------



## easyridergs (8 May 2020)




----------



## orbeo (8 May 2020)

Thundercat dijo:


> Tranquilos a los de IOTA algo os caerá con el halving.



Si, el precio.


----------



## easyridergs (8 May 2020)

Para junio tendremos cosas chulas, en el Q3 tendremos listo, o casi listo Chrysalis. Tengo un nodo hornet en la red comnet y va que se las chuta sin tener todavía los nuevos cambios. Como siempre digo paciencia. 

Y sí, no es mala idea aprovechar el halving para pillar más IOTAs.


----------



## T-34 (8 May 2020)

El bichito ha pasado de 19, madre mía.


----------



## Ircapo (9 May 2020)

IOTA y Pickert presentan una solución para la industria manufacturera


*Pickert & Partner GmbH y la Fundación IOTA han desarrollado una solución que utiliza la tecnología Tangle en la industria de la fabricación inteligente para la producción de cero defectos utilizando gemelos digitales.*
*La solución desarrollada permite que los datos de la producción y el ciclo de vida se almacenen de forma inalterable en la Tangle de IOTA para crear un gemelo digital inalterable.*
Como se anunció ayer, la empresa alemana de software Pickert & Partner GmbH está trabajando junto con la Fundación IOTA para crear una producción de cero defectos en la industria manufacturera inteligente utilizando gemelos digitales y IOTA Tangle. Pickert, que se especializa en la creación de gemelos digitales y tiene 380 clientes con más de 215.000 usuarios en todo el mundo, quiere utilizar la integración de la Tangle de IOTA para ampliar sus procesos con el fin de evitar cambios posteriores en los datos, creando al mismo tiempo confianza y descentralización.

El objetivo de la solución es garantizar la trazabilidad de los datos durante el proceso de fabricación de un producto, no solo durante la producción, sino también después. El objetivo final es asegurar que un día solo se produzcan productos impecables, es decir, que no haya más baterías de teléfonos celulares sobrecalentadas o lavadoras defectuosas. Si esto se logra, se conoce como producción de cero defectos.

*La solución técnica de Pickert y la IOTA en detalle*
En la solución diseñada, todos los datos pertinentes no sólo se utilizan para la vigilancia, sino que también se asignan individualmente a cada producto y su número de serie único y se almacenan en la Tangle por motivos de trazabilidad. Esto crea un gemelo digital para cada producto individual y permite buscar, identificar y analizar los errores más fácilmente después.

El conocimiento de la causa del error también facilita evitar el error en el futuro. Dado que el gemelo digital está almacenado en la Tangle IOTA, no puede ser cambiado, lo que significa que también puede ser usado como evidencia. Esto es particularmente interesante cuando se trata de si se han observado las normas o también en el caso de una reclamación o una retirada, donde hay que determinar la causa del error.

Concretamente, la tecnología diseñada por Pickert y la Fundación IOTA funciona de tal manera que los datos se generan y se recogen durante la producción. Cuando se completa un paso del proceso, ZERO defectos de Pickert envía los datos a la Tangle a través del Conector IOTA. Pickert describe el proceso de la siguiente manera:



> Por lo general, recogemos los datos utilizando OPC UA que es un estándar común en la industria. Tenemos que asegurarnos de que todos los sistemas involucrados estén integrados, en algunos casos es necesario un reajuste de las máquinas viejas y los dispositivos de IOTA. Tan pronto como tenemos los datos, los enviamos a ActiveMQ y los usamos en CERO defectos para visualizar los datos en vivo y reaccionar ante las anomalías.
> Después de completar un paso de producción, ZERO defectos envía los datos agregados en formato JSON al IOTA Topic de ActiveMQ. El Microservicio del IotaConnector está escuchando el Topic ActiveMQ IOTA y tan pronto como los datos son recibidos, el Conector IOTA prepara y envía los datos recibidos como Transacción IOTA al Tangle.



Como Pickert & Partner GmbH afirma además en su entrada de blog, esta tecnología también permite nuevos conceptos. Por ejemplo, el Conector IOTA incorporado podría seguir enviando datos al gemelo digital durante la vida útil del producto. Esto podría ser de gran ventaja, por ejemplo, en el contexto de una campaña de retirada, cuando es importante saber dónde está un producto y dónde está la fuente del error.

*Comentarios de los dos socios*
Sven O. Rimmelspacher, socio gerente de Pickert, explicó el nuevo enfoque técnico y la integración de la IOTA Tangle en la solución de software existente de su empresa:



> Cuando se almacenan todos los datos descritos anteriormente en la Tangle IOTA, se obtiene una completa trazabilidad de cada producto y sus componentes, lo que llamamos el Digital Twin. Cada producto puede ser identificado usando su número de serie y todos los datos están seguros y almacenados sin cambios y son accesibles. La infraestructura pública de IOTA no requiere ningún tipo de pago o incluso el uso de criptomoneda para almacenar los datos de forma descentralizada. Por lo tanto, proporciona el entorno óptimo para que los gemelos digitales y otros activos estén a salvo de la manipulación e incluso los compartan con socios a lo largo de la cadena de producción.



Holger Köther, Director de Gestión de Socios de la Fundación IOTA añadió:



> Pickert demuestra de manera impresionante los beneficios de utilizar IOTA para los gemelos digitales en la fabricación. No solo los datos se almacenan de forma inmutable, sino que también pueden ser enriquecidos fácilmente por los socios de fabricación como parte de un gemelo digital más grande y complejo. La infraestructura digital de IOTA proporciona la confianza para documentar la autenticidad y la procedencia y añade transparencia a través de las diferentes industrias.


----------



## Ircapo (9 May 2020)

IOTA y NKT traen carteras electrónicas a la industria del cable eléctrico
*IOTA y NKT traen carteras electrónicas a la industria del cable eléctrico*

*Para transformar los rollos de cable de energía en entidades económicas autónomas, la compañía global NKT ha entrado en una asociación con la Fundación IOTA.*

*El objetivo de la cooperación es equipar a cada bobina de cable con un monedero electrónico para que pueda pagar y cobrar por sus servicios dentro de la cadena de suministro.*
Con NKT, la Fundación IOTA presentó ayer un nuevo socio importante de la industria. Sólo anteayer, se anunció que la Fundación IOTA, junto con Pickert & Partner GmbH, ha desarrollado una solución para la industria manufacturera. El nuevo socio, NKT Holding, también proviene de la industria y es un conglomerado especializado en cables de energía y productos fotónicos. La compañía opera en todo el mundo y emplea a unas 3.400 personas. Su negocio principal es el desarrollo, producción e instalación de todo tipo de cables.
Como la empresa con sede en Dinamarca hizo público ayer, el centro digital de la NKT, THINKT Digital, se ha asociado con la Fundación IOTA para impulsar «la innovación en la gestión de activos y proyectos en la industria de cables de energía» y llevar el seguimiento de los tambores de cable al siguiente nivel. La base para esto será la plataforma digital existente de NKT, TrackMyDrum, junto con la tecnología Tangle de IOTA.
El objetivo de la cooperación es investigar cómo los tambores de cable eléctrico pueden convertirse en entidades económicas autónomas que puedan pagar y cobrar por sus propios servicios dentro de la cadena de suministro. En última instancia, la NKT espera que esto conduzca a una mejor utilización de los cables, menos desperdicios y desechos, un transporte más fluido de las bobinas y procesos más rápidos en los proyectos de cables de energía.
Camilla Miehe, Directora de Proyectos de TrackMyDrum en THINKT Digital, enfatizó los beneficios económicos de usar la tecnología Distributed Ledger en el comunicado de prensa oficial:


> Con un ecosistema digital podemos asegurar un uso más eficiente y sostenible de activos como las bobinas de cable para beneficio de todas las partes involucradas. Imagine que las bobinas de cable pagaran 2 euros al usuario por cambiar su informe de estado de estar en tránsito, aceptado o listo para regresar, y poder cobrar directamente a los fabricantes de cable por el montaje y el transporte del mismo. Esto evitará que se pierdan o se descarten, ahorrando a las empresas de servicios públicos, proveedores de energía y compañías de instalación miles de euros en honorarios y mejorando la ejecución general del proyecto.



Para evitar que las bobinas de cable se pierdan en la cadena de suministro, la NKT equipará cada bobina de cable con su propio monedero electrónico para que pueda realizar transacciones de forma autónoma, de forma similar a los proyectos de monedero electrónico en el sector de la automoción y la movilidad inteligente. Jens Munch Lund-Nielsen, jefe de comercio global y cadenas de suministro de la Fundación IOTA comentó sobre el proyecto:


> Queremos que las bobinas de cable se conviertan en un agente económico por sí mismas, de modo que puedan crear incentivos en tiempo real para apoyar sus operaciones simplemente pagando a las partes involucradas.


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (13 May 2020)

Comparto por aquí unos comentarios que le hacía a unos compis metidos también en iota por si resultaran de vuestro interés a la hora de tomar decisiones o estar en guardia:

os dejo esto para que entendáis el contexto:

https://trends.google.es/trends/explore?q=/g/11d_88l3hz

...es una consulta a google trends respecto al interés de búsqueda en el último año del "protocolo iota". Aquí el resultado del análisis del big data de Google:




he superpuesto esa gráfica con la de CMC respecto a cotización:





y he definido un umbral de "alarma" en forma de linea roja a partir del 50% de interés en la linea temporal fijada (del último año de trends). Es la linea del primer gráfico donde pone 50 que observaréis está a la mitad de la gráfica.

Según desde donde esté la gráfica de trends, si por encima o por debajo de la linea roja, se establece una tendencia ascendente o descendente.
Si la tendencia es ascendente desde debajo del 50% (linea roja) y la perfora con claridad, coincide con periodos positivos/bullish.

Si os fijáis ahora justo estamos en tendencia creciente y en el umbral de la linea roja que aún no ha sido atravesada claramente. 

Si os fijáis en la linea temporal, despues del verano pasado la gráfica hace 3 toques al umbral del 50% del trends pero son fallidos en atravesarlos claramente, como si fueran dobles o triple techos en una clásica gráfica de cotización, ...y de ahí la hostia que se vivió. ...Fijaos por el contrario como en febrero se tocó la linea roja y tras superarla claramente se aplicó como el clásico "testeo" a una resistencia y después el trallazo hacia arriba en el precio.

Con esto simplemente quiero haceros ver que ahora estamos en un momento clave, si nos basamos en este cruce de datos de cuñao pero con mucha lógica. Esa linea roja se comporta como un imán techo/resistencia.

Este invento lo aplico a cosas de mi trabajo y me funciona siempre.

El 50% es ese umbral q define google de interés o no de un término de búsqueda. +50 significa algo "trending" y -50% pues lo contrario o que se desinfla. Vigilad ese umbral con el termino "iota protocol" en el trends y tendréis otra fuente de datos para toma de decisiones. Esto lo podéis aplicar a muchísimas cosas.

Esto q os he puesto se usa mucho para saber como monetizar ciertos términos de búsqueda, buscar nichos de mercado, y en definitiva a conocer las tendencias de búsqueda.. los datos de Google van siempre muy poco tiempo por debajo de la cotización del token. Lo q tiene de llamativo este mix q os hago es esa linea roja q he puesto. Ese 50% de "warning" para estar al loro de que un cambio de tendencia va a producirse en un sentido u otro. Es como una forma de esperar un movimiento clave o bien cambios de tedencia en un proyecto.

Justo ahora mismo estamos al borde de ese posible cambio de tendencia global y que como poco al menos os puede servir para estar atentos. 

Espero os resulte útil.

Saludos.


----------



## Ircapo (18 May 2020)

Piiii, piiii... suban al trennn
Mi apuesta es que en otoño viene la segunda ola y aprovechan ahí para sacar el tren de IA, IOT, etc

Ministerio Federal Alemán elige a IOTA como finalista en hackathon

*Ministerio Federal Alemán para la Cooperación Económica lanza Hackathon con participación de la Fundación IOTA para aliviar crisis de coronavirus (Covid-19).*
*El Smart Development Hack se llevó a cabo durante el 14 y 15 de mayo y dará fondos a un proyecto para apoyar su desarrollo. *

IOTA estará lista para uso corporativo a finales de octubre, Chrysalis viene

*La Fundación IOTA ha anunciado una nueva estrategia de lanzamiento para IOTA 1.5, también conocida como Chrysalis. El lanzamiento tendrá lugar en dos fases hasta finales de octubre*
*Chrysalis incluirá importantes mejoras para que la tecnología de IOTA Tangle esté lista para su uso empresarial*


----------



## easyridergs (19 May 2020)

Otro proyecto mas.


----------



## easyridergs (21 May 2020)

Proyecto del departamento de agricultura de Hessen en Alemania.


IOTA-Based Project to Advance Agriculture in Germany, Testing Launched


----------



## Suburban2 (22 May 2020)

Jijiji

''Guerrilla Marketing''


----------



## easyridergs (22 May 2020)

Suburban2 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 326667
> Ver archivo adjunto 326668
> Ver archivo adjunto 326669
> 
> ...



Nos podemos reír y tomarlo a broma, pero por ahí andan los tiros.


----------



## easyridergs (23 May 2020)

Ten paciencia que tú MDA va a llegar y se va a escuchar hasta en casa de Satoshi. Una vez extirpado el tumor CFB por fin vamos por donde debemos ir. Los nodos Hornet y la red Comnet van finas filipinas, y eso que no llevan componentes de Chrysalis. Las 1000tps en la main están a tocar, por fin ...


----------



## hakuna_matata (25 May 2020)

Buenos días chicos,

os leo desde hace tiempo, porque tengo IOTAs en mi haber y quiero estar informado lo máximo posible de lo que ocurre a su alrededor y del sentimiento de la gente.

A mi parecer estamos ante un proyectazo, el cual durante unos años ha sido secuestrado por un tipo como CFB y una mala forma de comunicar. Pero soltando este lastre y mejorando comunicación, gestión del proyecto etc...creo que lo va petar.

Además, hay un nombre dentro de la fundación que me hace creer que este proyecto va a reventarla. Hans Moog. Para mí, ahora mismo es el guia espiritual y el referente de este proyecto.

Saludos!


----------



## easyridergs (25 May 2020)

hakuna_matata dijo:


> Buenos días chicos,
> 
> os leo desde hace tiempo, porque tengo IOTAs en mi haber y quiero estar informado lo máximo posible de lo que ocurre a su alrededor y del sentimiento de la gente.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo, pero ahora no nos centremos en otra persona, en este caso Hans. El desarrollo del tangle es complejo y hay detrás todo un equipo de ingenieros y una gran comunidad. Esto último es lo que hará triunfar a IOTA, que no se deba a nada ni a nadie. 

Hemos visto que le ha pasado a BTC, secuestrado por los mineros Chinos y su comunidad aplaudiendo sin ningún tipo de sentido crítico. Esto no debe pasarle a IOTA, de lo contrario desaparecerá, como le va a pasar a BTC.


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (25 May 2020)

Nueva solicitud de patente presentada por Klaus Schaaf (IF) y Janine Härtel (IF) (et al) para VOLKSWAGEN AG, que describe "el uso de DLT para la trazabilidad confiable de los contenidos de software, el estado del hardware y los parámetros externos en los vehículos", mencionando IOTA. 

Espacenet – search results


----------



## easyridergs (26 May 2020)

Certificado de Salud digital basado en IOTA


----------



## easyridergs (29 May 2020)

Que vaya temblando el criptomundo, por fin estamos viendo una pequeña parte de lo que puede hacer el tangle.




Y esto no es nada, le faltan componentes de chrysalis. Ah, y recuerdo que todo sin comisiones de transaccion.


----------



## hakuna_matata (29 May 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Que vaya temblando el criptomundo, por fin estamos viendo una pequeña parte de lo que puede hacer el tangle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto se pone interesante....Sabes cuando van a probar goshimmer con tx de valor?? no debe quedar mucho no?

Saludos


----------



## easyridergs (29 May 2020)

hakuna_matata dijo:


> Esto se pone interesante....Sabes cuando van a probar goshimmer con tx de valor?? no debe quedar mucho no?
> 
> Saludos



En julio deberíamos tenerlo.


----------



## davitin (31 May 2020)

Menudo subidon a pegao iota no?? y bitcoin se mantiene, osea que no ha subido arrastrada por btc....que opinais?


----------



## paketazo (31 May 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Menudo subidon a pegao iota no?? y bitcoin se mantiene, osea que no ha subido arrastrada por btc....que opinais?



Pues que o se va al nivel de ETH en los próximos meses o esto es puto humo...evidentemente para que vaya al nivel de ETH ha de demostrar que sobrevive sin coordinador, pero aun así, vemos por ejemplo ahí arriba a XRP que vive en un mundo centralizado, y no ofrece lo que IOTA ni de lejos.

Lo dicho, si este proyecto cobra relevancia y su uso se extiende será top 5, y no es un deseo, es simple lógica.


----------



## hakuna_matata (31 May 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Pues que o se va al nivel de ETH en los próximos meses o esto es puto humo...evidentemente para que vaya al nivel de ETH ha de demostrar que sobrevive sin coordinador, pero aun así, vemos por ejemplo ahí arriba a XRP que vive en un mundo centralizado, y no ofrece lo que IOTA ni de lejos.
> 
> Lo dicho, si este proyecto cobra relevancia y su uso se extiende será top 5, y no es un deseo, es simple lógica.



Se empiezan a ver brotes verdes en el desarrollo, esa mejora de CTPS con Hornet....y aun sin implementar Chrysalis ni quitar el coordinador...ojito que lo que viene puede ser muy bestia.



Yo no creo que esto sea humo, creo que el sentimiento en torno a IOTA esta volviendo a ser positivo. Esta subiendo con mucha fuerza...y a nada que le acompañe el volumen y concatene noticias positivas durante este año...ojo que yo creo que vamos a máximos históricos.


----------



## davitin (31 May 2020)

hakuna_matata dijo:


> Se empiezan a ver brotes verdes en el desarrollo, esa mejora de CTPS con Hornet....y aun sin implementar Chrysalis ni quitar el coordinador...ojito que lo que viene puede ser muy bestia.
> 
> 
> 
> Yo no creo que esto sea humo, creo que el sentimiento en torno a IOTA esta volviendo a ser positivo. Esta subiendo con mucha fuerza...y a nada que le acompañe el volumen y concatene noticias positivas durante este año...ojo que yo creo que vamos a máximos históricos.



Esto es como todo...si iota llega a materializarse con la idea que tienen se va a los 50 pavos...os lo imaginais? a veces sueño en la garita y tal.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (31 May 2020)

Yo ahora mismo sí. ¿Dónde hay que firmar?


----------



## calamatron (31 May 2020)

Lo siento mucho pero os aseguro q mañana esta en 0,20 otra vez,puro humo.


----------



## paketazo (31 May 2020)

Efectivamente. si IOTA va a ser la panacea no hay prisa por comprar.

Un token que servirá para pagar el pan, al tiempo que recopila datos climatológicos, mientras paga a una compañía de alquiler de coches la cual confirma la revisión de 10.000Km de su flota, mientras el taller ya va encargando los recambios de las piezas desgastadas cuyo microchip ya deja constancia en el tangle que toca sustitución.

¿pasará?

Solo sucederá eso y será un blockbuster global si las manos fuertes lo apoyan y ya van cargaditas desde abajo...y por manos fuertes hablo de banca, multinacionales, fondos... si ellos deciden que será IOTA, pues así será, pero si deciden que será microsoft, apple, nvidia, AMD... pues IOTA solo será un amago que abrió el camino, pero cayo en el olvido.

No metáis en esto más de dos sueldos, meter por ejemplo 2000$ o 3000$ por debajo de 1$ sería suficiente para hacer un 50X si algún día esto sale de la nada. Sin embargo mojar el trasero jugandose aquí 20.000$ 50.000$ sin información privilegiada es un riesgo muy elevado...¡ojo! hablo de de gente de a pie...el que por ejemplo tenga a mano 1000BTC no le supone demasiado, pero a mi por ejemplo sí me supone.

Un saludo y ojalá nadie pierda pasta en IOTA...el tiempo ...ya veremos.


----------



## alicate (1 Jun 2020)

Saludos. Hay alguna exchage española donde comprar iota??


----------



## LUIS MARIN (1 Jun 2020)

Alguien me puede decir que tal va bitpanda??


----------



## paketazo (2 Jun 2020)

Negro... Si volvemos a la peseta nos habrán robado y estafado, salvo que te permitan mantener tus fondos en euros, pero ya sabemos que moneda se usará de convivir ambas sobre una economía. 

La peseta y este gobierno es la revolución bolivariana... O quizá peor. 

Lo del turismo, no te lo compro, pienso que España se merece algo más que ser el sirviente barato de la Europa rica. 

Lo de las criptos en tu escenario, sería un paraguas vital.


----------



## davitin (2 Jun 2020)

Si volvemos a la peseta es el fin de este país.

Volviendo al tema...seguimos subiendo.


----------



## hakuna_matata (2 Jun 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Si volvemos a la peseta es el fin de este país.
> 
> Volviendo al tema...seguimos subiendo.



La Venezuela europea.


----------



## Registrador (2 Jun 2020)

24 centimazos! (hace dos anos a $1.90 )


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Jun 2020)




----------



## davitin (2 Jun 2020)

No estoy operando ahora mismo...parece que va para arriba, si no veo un patron no me meto a hacer nada, de momento esperare.


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Jun 2020)




----------



## calamatron (3 Jun 2020)

A 4 que compramos algunos en 2017como q nos da lo mismo.


----------



## davitin (3 Jun 2020)

calamatron dijo:


> A 4 que compramos algunos en 2017como q nos da lo mismo.



A cuatro pavos?


----------



## Forcopula (3 Jun 2020)

davitin dijo:


> A cuatro pavos?



Si

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (4 Jun 2020)

A que precio llego btc antes del ultimo bajon? yo creo que va a caer inminentemente otra vez arrastrando a iota de nuevo...estoy por vender todo y esperar a la bajada para recomprar.


----------



## orbeo (4 Jun 2020)

davitin dijo:


> A que precio llego btc antes del ultimo bajon? yo creo que va a caer inminentemente otra vez arrastrando a iota de nuevo...estoy por vender todo y esperar a la bajada para recomprar.



13.800$ más o menos


----------



## Forcopula (4 Jun 2020)

davitin dijo:


> A que precio llego btc antes del ultimo bajon? yo creo que va a caer inminentemente otra vez arrastrando a iota de nuevo...estoy por vender todo y esperar a la bajada para recomprar.



Tambien puedes hacerlo con la mitad, asi si te equivocas sólo pierdes la mitad, y si ganas lo mismo. La vida es un juego 

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Jun 2020)




----------



## Parlakistan (5 Jun 2020)




----------



## davitin (5 Jun 2020)

Al principio de esta ultima subida estaba subiendo por si sola, pero ahora esta siendo arrastrada por btc...es a btc al que hay que controlar, yo diria que va a caer de un momento a otro.

Hay que intentar ganar con las subidas y bajadas, si simplemente esperamos a que valga 50 pavos vamos aviaos.


----------



## calamatron (5 Jun 2020)

Pues yo solo se esperar a ver si llega a 100 porque nose tradear.


----------



## Azkenchack (5 Jun 2020)

En un principio, si llegase a 4-5€, yo vendería parte para recuperar lo invertido.
El resto, lo dejaría hasta que subiese...y si nunca sube o incluso baja, mala suerte, pero al menos recuperaría lo invertido.
Lo que pasa es que, para que llegue a esos valores, faltan unos cuantos años y no te digo para valores de 25 o 50...
Pero claro, en este mundo, todo es posible

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Forcopula (5 Jun 2020)

Estoy de acuerdo, en estos momentos tan inciertos no veo lo de andar tradeando, y solo tengo unos ks de iotas. 

A veces me siento tentado de comprar más, pero me puse un límite y si esto va para arriba será suficiente para los objetivos que me he marcado. Si subiese y lo que ganase no fuese suficiente para cumplir esos objetivos no vendería, no quiero tener más dinero en el banco que el justo.

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Azkenchack (5 Jun 2020)

Yo creo que hay mucha gente que ha escarmentado y muchos que han visto a sus amigos, compañeros y familiares escarmentados.
Aquí, los que realmente ganan son los que se aprovechan de las subidas y bajadas; y los que pierden son los que han sido o estan siendo convencidos para que metan su dinero.
Los que ganan, no hacen HODL. Pregonan que su puta criptomoneda es la mejor pero en cuanto hacen un +20% venden, se sacan su sueldo Nestcafe y esperan a que haga un -20% y vuelven a comprar, la misma cantidad, mas barata pero ya se han embolsado su sueldo Nestcafe, pagado por todos esos incautos que pensaban que el bitcoin (o cualquier otra) nunca baja. Una y otra vez.
Y esto será así hasta que nadie meta ni un euro mas, hartos de ver como dia tras dia todo lo invertido se ha ido a la mierda y que solamente han ganado los que te animaban a meterle dinero.
La gallina de los huevos de oro pronto dejará de poner huevos. Y pronto nos daremos cuenta que esos huevos de oro ya se han repartido y a ti no te ha tocado ninguno, despues de haber estado dando pienso a la gallina.
¿Bitcoin a 100.000$? No sé que decir. No creo que hayan tantos pringaos para pagar sueldos Nestcafé por el camino.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (5 Jun 2020)

Pero no hemos aprendido nada en estos años?

¿quién maneja el tinglado?

BTC?

no no no...

ETH... frío frío


USDT ... Bingo

¿que moneda no ha parado de subir en el market cap, y pronto (en uno o dos años, si no revienta antes) superará a ETH?

¿que pasará con esos USDT si se intuye un teórico descalabro económico global en algún momento futuro?

Pues sencillo, que los USDT que ahora se consideran refugio, irán al verdadero refugio, como por ejemplo BTC, ETH ... o la propia IOTA en función de sus desarrollos, prestaciones, o capacidad de seguro ...

USDT se está inflando como un capón antes de noche buena, y tened por seguro que en el futuro todo ese USDT que ahora está en el sistema (exchange) acudirá a cripto a la primera que se intuya riesgo en ese sistema.

Un saludo


----------



## davitin (7 Jun 2020)

Bueno llevamos unos días estables, todo puede pasar, hay muy poca variación y por mi experiencia viendo los charts del marketcap global esto significa que lo mismo sube de golpe que baja de golpe, aunque hay más probabilidades de que vuelva a bajar todo hasta situarse BTC en unos 8000 y pico, con la caída del resto de alts....yo quiero que caiga todo otra vez, ojalá se vaya iota a 0.12, esto es lo que conviene, la pasta está ahi.

De momento no hay que fijarse mucho en el valor en dólares de iota más que para aprovechar las olas.


----------



## Neleo (7 Jun 2020)

como compro iotas hoy en dia? BTC -> Iota?


----------



## davitin (7 Jun 2020)

Parece que baja ya, mola cuando es tan predecible.

Que dices negro? El negro siempre está callado cuando se mueve el mercado, el cabron tradea y solo pierde el tiempo aquí cuando está todo parado.


----------



## davitin (7 Jun 2020)

Tranquilo abuelo.


----------



## Registrador (11 Jun 2020)

Esta todo bastante aburrido en el mundo crypto.


----------



## davitin (11 Jun 2020)

Registrador dijo:


> Esta todo bastante aburrido en el mundo crypto.



Pero eso es por que tenéis espectativas muy altas.


----------



## hakuna_matata (11 Jun 2020)

A mi me da que estamos pegando una bajadita, para subir y seguir la tendencia de los últimos 90 dias...


----------



## paketazo (11 Jun 2020)

hakuna_matata dijo:


> A mi me da que estamos pegando una bajadita, para subir y seguir la tendencia de los últimos 90 dias...



parece que lo vas clavando.


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Jun 2020)

A ver si Powell sigue metiendo dinero en los mercados, que varios trillones se quedan cortos.


----------



## paketazo (11 Jun 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> A ver si Powell sigue metiendo dinero en los mercados, que varios trillones se quedan cortos.



El dinero se crea de la nada, pero no nos olvidemos que se puede destruir de muy diversos modos, y uno muy eficaz es el crack bursatil.

Ejemplo sencillo... compro 1000 acciones de SAN a 2€... mi cartera refleja 2000€ de valor...

Se produce un crack que lleva a SAN en un abrir y cerrar de ojos a cotizar a 1€, sin dar tiempo apenas a nadie a poner ordenes de venta...la cartera vale ahora 1000€

Efecto dominó...los fondos se apresuran a rescatar lo que puedan vendiendo a mercado las acciones más líquidas...SAN baja a 0,50€ y la cartera vale ahora 500€

En pocos días/semanas hemos logrado mermar la base monetaria de la renta variable un 75%

Esto quiere decir, que salvo unos pocos privilegiados que colocaron stop de venta arriba o espabilados que están con el boton sobre el dedo SELL, el 80% al menos de los fondos de inversión han destruido cientos de miles de millones de dólares en semanas.

¿de que ha valido implementar políticas monetarias expansivas de un modo masivo si casi todo ese dinero no termina en la economía productiva si no en la especulativa?

Solo lo que posee un valor fundamental atemporal es refugio de tempestades económicas, y para mi, ha sido, es y será el oro...todo lo que pretendamos meter por medio, tiene mucho que demostrar, y me da igual que se llame Apple, Google, Bitcoin, IOTA o incluso sector inmobiliario...

Mucho cuidado con la que se avecina, os recomiendo guardar liquidez en un grado más elevado de lo que esteis acostumbrados...se que @Negrofuturo no quiere euros, pero creo que en los próximos meses va a ser de lo poco que nos pueda servir para acceder a mercados baratos de un modo eficaz.

Suelo equivocarme muy a menudo, pero por si acaso yo dejo balas en la recámara...incluso para uso propio si las cosas se ponen como creo que se van a poner.

Un saludo y salud


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Jun 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> El dinero se crea de la nada, pero no nos olvidemos que se puede destruir de muy diversos modos, y uno muy eficaz es el crack bursatil.
> 
> Ejemplo sencillo... compro 1000 acciones de SAN a 2€... mi cartera refleja 2000€ de valor...
> 
> ...



Pues yo soy de los que piensan que la liquidez ahora mismo es basura y que lo mejor es estar diversificado ante la ola de dinero que va a seguir inyectando la fed en los mercados. 

Veremos si este evento provoca inflación a largo plazo o deflación por la caída brutal del consumo, en cualquier caso lo mejor es estar libre de deudas y luego invertido. Los que manejan el cotarro no tienen vergüenza ni la conocen y están comprando ETFs de acciones y bonos, vamos, van a seguir regalándose pasta a ellos mismos.
La liquidez en dólares o euros no es refugio de nada, diversificar con cabeza si lo es.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (12 Jun 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Pues yo soy de los que piensan que la liquidez ahora mismo es basura y que lo mejor es estar diversificado ante la ola de dinero que va a seguir inyectando la fed en los mercados.
> 
> Veremos si este evento provoca inflación a largo plazo o deflación por la caída brutal del consumo, en cualquier caso lo mejor es estar libre de deudas y luego invertido. Los que manejan el cotarro no tienen vergüenza ni la conocen y están comprando ETFs de acciones y bonos, vamos, van a seguir regalándose pasta a ellos mismos.
> La liquidez en dólares o euros no es refugio de nada, diversificar con cabeza si lo es.
> ...



La liquidez es una llave o una cantimplora de agua en medio del desierto. 

Primero deflación luego inflación... 

Todo tiene su timing y la hora de desprenderse de liquidez llegará... Pero dudo que sea ahora. 

Si a nivel global se para la economía, el consumo sufrirá, y aparece el fantasma del desempleo... No habrá cash en las calles. 

Destrucción de empleo, merma de fondos, parón inmobiliario, automoción... 

No es fijo que suceda así, pero en el pasado así ha sido. 

El mundo es muy grande, no sólo USA y Europa existen, así que veremos si llega la precariedad, o la impresora sigue repartiendo felicidad a ritmo de samba. 

Iota debería comenzar a rebotar sin perder los 0.22$ si no, hay riesgo de volver a las andadas. 

Un saludo


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Jun 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> La liquidez es una llave o una cantimplora de agua en medio del desierto.
> 
> Primero deflación luego inflación...
> 
> ...



El timing no lo sabemos, muchos no compraron en la caída del mercado y ahora vuelve a estar en máximos. La bolsa anticipa espectativas a futuro y eso no ha sido tenido en cuenta.

Respecto a la caída en sectores, unos como la automoción caerán, pero algunas marcas como Tesla están aumentando sus ventas tremendamente en China. El comercio tradicional al guano, Amazon a los cielos. Bancos a la mierda, no hacen falta, pérdida de empleo, robótica y digitalización. El mundo cambia, impuesto forzadamente o no, la cuestión es detectar la tendencia y moverse con ella. Y veremos si esa cantimplora de agua que es la liquidez, no se evapora antes que estar invertido en una tendencia al alza. El tema es complejo y acertar los tiempos se me antoja tarea imposible. Saludos


----------



## Perturbado (12 Jun 2020)

Hoy con el bajon a 0,22 $ han caido 800 euros mas. Hace dos meses desde la ultima compra.


----------



## PlanetaOTC (12 Jun 2020)

NF cómo la ves a largo plazo? Mínimo debería marcarse un x2 de su ATH como poco, si hay bull generalizado en las cripto. Apuesto más bien por un x4, hasta los 20-25$.

Saludos


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (12 Jun 2020)

CaCEROlada GalaPAGAR organized by Miguel Frontera


----------



## PlanetaOTC (13 Jun 2020)

Yo ahora mismo veo a IOTA como una de las grandes candidatas a convertirse en el “nuevo ETH” de este siguiente bull. En el anterior, la gran novedad fue Ethereum y sus contratos inteligentes.

IOTA, aunque conocida entre la mayoría de criptoinversores, no es muy famosa entre el público en general y eso es una ventaja a nivel especulativo. Porque el inversor medio no se para a analizar demasiado y cuando descubra y empiece oír hablar de una moneda que antes no conocía y que solo cuesta 0,25-1$ por moneda, va a pensar en que se perdió BTC y, años más tarde, ETH y ahora va a ir a comprar esta, sin entender de capitalizaciones de mercado y número de monedas en circulación.

La comprará simplemente porque cree que puede valer los 1400$ de ETH en 2017 o incluso los 20000$ de BTC, si es que es tan buena.

No veo otra moneda con esa capacidad ahora mismo de revolución a nivel tecnológico. Hay algunas que están ganando un gran efecto red, como puede ser LINK o Brave, pero ninguna al nivel de IOTA. Como empiecen a llegar colaboraciones importantes, veréis como muchísima gente va a saltar a la palestra.

Además, a nivel técnico se aprecian grandes similitudes con los periodos de re-acumulación que ha tenido BTC en el pasado. Los que controlan el cotarro no son tontos y saben que, si esto demuestra el 70% de lo que promete, tienen noticias y material suficiente como para mandarlo a la estratosfera y hacer mucho dinero.

No olvidemos que venimos de un fuerte bear tras la gran resaca ICO de 2017. Es normal que ahora el precio esté derroido. Es lo que necesitan las manos fuertes para acaparar todo el float que puedan, aburriendo y desesperando a las manos débiles y expulsándolas del mercado. No me extrañaría nada que todas las pataletas entre CfB y Sonstebo así como el fallo absurdo que tuvo Trinity no fueran encaminados a hacer la última gran limpieza.

Mirad Tesla. Si revisáis el verano pasado, veréis una de las campañas de fud mejor preparadas y orquestadas empezando por el CEO, con un simple tweet, cuando anunció que planeaba sacar de bolsa a TSLA. A partir de ahí, un disparate en apariencia “sin sentido” tras otro. Esto provocó una gran caída en el precio. Mirad lo que vino después. Una subida desde 250 a más de 1000$ en menos de 12 meses (hablo de memoria respecto a precios, pero por ahí andan).

Si CfB estuviera pensando en dumpear todo, lo que le interesa, como a todo el mundo, es que el precio esté lo más arriba posible. No descartéis que haya acuerdos bajo mano y que todo sea un plan maestro para completar esa gran limpieza de weak hands que os comento y que estemos a las puertas de un gran ciclo alcista que lleve esto a 10-30$. La única forma de poder conseguirlo, es que pocas personas controlen mucho float, y se pongan de acuerdo en dumpear de forma controlada y siempre permitiendo desarrollar la tendencia a largo.

Espero no equivocarme y que estemos dentro del mismo escenario.

¡El tiempo nos lo dirá!


----------



## easyridergs (13 Jun 2020)

Se reían de Elon Mask cuando decía que iba a reutilizar los cohetes de las naves Falcón, ahora es el único que lanza tripulantes al espacio con tecnología estadounidense.

Se ríen de los qué apostamos por IOTA, vamos a ver cuánto tiempo les quedan a esas risas.


----------



## robert73 (14 Jun 2020)

IOTA Colored Coins implementadas en GoShimmer - Por qué es alcista


----------



## robert73 (14 Jun 2020)

IOTA lanza la demo del pasaporte de salud digital Selv - Crypto Economy

Aplicaciones reales. El tema del pasaporte sanitario no es algo que me agrade ni mucho menos. Son tecnologías que acrecientan el control que los estados ejercen sobre nosotros. Pero aparte de esas cuestiones ¿Que posibilidades veis a este sistema frente a otras opciones de "control Orwelliano" post Covid?


----------



## paketazo (14 Jun 2020)

Esto aburre a un santo...de lo que fue el universo cripto a lo que es ahora.

Recuerdo subidas y bajadas de un 25% a la semana sin sudar ni una gota, y ahora con una volatilidad que parece un caracol sobre papel de lija nos flipamos con una subida de un 10%.

Antes cagaban una noticia en plan "actualización de la billetera de escritorio"... BOOOM un +50% en minutos....

Ahora sacan asociaciones, nuevas aplicaciones, actualizaciones mensuales...y vamos para atrás.

Lo que es la puta psicología humana...esto era como en los 90s ir a la discoteca y estar "on fire"...daba igual lo que pasara que siempre ligabas, hasta cuando sonaban las de Paco Pil...ahora ni con BMW descapotable, ático en el centro, y trajes de Armani.

Paciencia chavales, que a este paso, ya nos dará igual un 1000% que un X0, por que ya estaremos "al otro lado"

...y no hablo solo de IOTA

Un saludo


----------



## davitin (14 Jun 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Esto aburre a un santo...de lo que fue el universo cripto a lo que es ahora.
> 
> Recuerdo subidas y bajadas de un 25% a la semana sin sudar ni una gota, y ahora con una volatilidad que parece un caracol sobre papel de lija nos flipamos con una subida de un 10%.
> 
> ...



Pero a ver...todos los que invirtieron en el 2017 estan arruinados, no van a meter un duro mas a esto...de hecho juraria que el "mercado" lo estan meneando unicamente los exchanges con sus tejemanejes.


----------



## Forcopula (15 Jun 2020)

Con que el cohete despegue a 5 años vista yo me doy con un canto en los dientes, al final soñar es gratis. Subidas generales "porque sí" dudo que las volvamos a ver.

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arthas98 (15 Jun 2020)

Si compras a 0,2 porque "si sube a 1€ multiplicas por 5" ten en cuenta que también puede bajar fácil a 0,1 y perder la mitad de tu dinero.


----------



## StalkerTlön (15 Jun 2020)

Interesante video de Valdeande sobre IOTA, 
al loro con los iotas de colores, puede ser muy bullish


----------



## Patanegra (16 Jun 2020)

esto es escandaloso, como es que una shitcoin como Chainlink ha sido la primera cripto en ganar el concurso del pionero en tecnologia del Foro Economico Mundial (antiguos ganadores Google y Twitter) e Iota no? joder , a qué espera la comunidad iota para protestar? 

Chainlink Awarded as Technology Pioneer by World Economic Forum | Markets Insider


NEW YORK, June 16, 2020 /PRNewswire/ -- *Chainlink, the blockchain-agnostic decentralized oracle network, has been selected among hundreds of candidates as one of the World Economic Forum's "Technology Pioneers". *
The World Economic Forum's Technology Pioneers are early to growth-stage companies from around the world that are involved in the design, development, and deployment of new technologies and innovations, and are poised to have a significant impact on business and society. Technology Pioneers community is an integral part of the larger Global Innovators community of start-ups at the World Economic Forum.
*
Following its selection as a Technology Pioneer, Chainlink's co-founder Sergey Nazarov will be invited to participate at World Economic Forum activities, events, and discussions throughout the year. Chainlink will also contribute to Forum initiatives over the next two years, working with policymakers and private sector leaders to help define the global agenda on key issues. *
"We're thrilled to be recognized as a Technology Pioneer by the World Economic Forum," said Nazarov. "Using smart contracts on the blockchain to bring enforceable guarantees to contractual obligations has widespread social and economic benefits. We're proud to play a role in bringing accountability and automation to global and local economies, and we look forward to contributing to Forum dialogues on this challenge."



*This year's cohort selection marks the 20th anniversary of the Tech Pioneers community. Throughout its 20-year run, many Technology Pioneers have continuously contributed to advancement in their industries while some have even gone on to become household names. Past recipients include Airbnb, Google, Kickstarter, Mozilla, Palantir Technologies, Spotify, TransferWise, Twitter and Wikimedia.*
2020 Tech Pioneer firms are shaping the future by advancing technologies such as AI, IoT, robotics, blockchain, biotechnology and many more. The diversity of these companies extends to their leadership as well, as over 25% of 2020 Tech Pioneers are female led. The firms also come from regions all around the world, extending their community far beyond Silicon Valley. The full list of Technology Pioneers can be found here.
Technology Pioneers have been selected based on the community's selection criteria, which includes innovation, impact and leadership as well as the company's relevance with the World Economic Forum's Platforms.
*All info on this year's Technology Pioneers can be found here: *Technology Pioneers 2020
More information on past winners, information on the community and the application link can be found here.
*About Chainlink*:
Chainlink is a decentralized oracle network that enables smart contracts to securely access off-chain data feeds, web APIs, and traditional bank payments. It is well known for providing highly secure and reliable oracles to large enterprises (Google, Oracle, and SWIFT) and leading smart contract development teams such as Polkadot/Substrate, Synthetix, Loopring, Aave, OpenLaw, Conflux, and many others. To learn more about developing on Chainlink, contact their team on Discord, visit their developer documentation, check out the Chainlink website, or follow them on Twitter or Reddit.


----------



## paketazo (16 Jun 2020)

Patanegra dijo:


> esto es escandaloso, como es que una shitcoin como Chainlink ha sido la primera cripto en ganar el concurso del pionero en tecnologia del Foro Economico Mundial (antiguos ganadores Google y Twitter) e Iota no? joder , a qué espera la comunidad iota para protestar?
> 
> Chainlink Awarded as Technology Pioneer by World Economic Forum | Markets Insider
> 
> ...



Nada pata no tienes ni idea, IOTA esta apoyada por Valdeande... LINK es un Timo, ya lo sabes... Además ya vendíste a 1$ tus LINK, que más te dará


----------



## Patanegra (16 Jun 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Nada pata no tienes ni idea, IOTA esta apoyada por Valdeande... LINK es un Timo, ya lo sabes... Además ya vendíste a 1$ tus LINK, que más te dará



exacto, menos mal que me libré del timo de Link, Valdeante es mi pastor y nada me falta.


----------



## Patanegra (16 Jun 2020)

casi cualquier shitcoin comprada en el 2016 como PIVX, Verge, PTT, OMG, te habria hecho millonario tambien. Y si compraste, como un servidor, IOTA y Raiblocks a partir de Enero del 2018 estas en la mierda. 
Valdeante por cierto ya no habla de Raiblocks, ahora Nano, de un dia para otra dejo de hablar de ella.


----------



## StalkerTlön (16 Jun 2020)

Cada uno es cada uno y un k2 una canoa... o era una montaña??


----------



## Thundercat (16 Jun 2020)

me acuerdo cuando conocí a un conspiranoico loco de esos que compró ETH a 14$ por el Valdeande. Los pasó a un exchange, se apalanco en corto y los perdió todos. 

A veces esa suerte te jode más que salvarte.


----------



## xhyztxhyzt (17 Jun 2020)

Después de años leyendo decido crear una cuenta para en primera instancia preguntar y espero que con el tiempo ir aportando.

Duda: compré IOTA hace 2 años y medio y los tenía en el old wallet. Ahora me descargo trinity e introduzco la seed pero no puedo acceder. Creo que el problema tiene que ver con la conexión con el tangle, pero lo desconozco. Acudo aquí como primer mensaje ya que después de buscar en Reddit no he sido capaz de solventarlo.

¡Gracias de antemano!


----------



## PlanetaOTC (17 Jun 2020)

Ese es un análisis, hay otros muchos que indican lo contrario:



El triángulo bajista de tres años está sacando lower highs pero también higher lows. De momento, señal de consolidación tras un movimiento tan masivo como el de 2017.

Si hacemos zoom out:



Que probablemente le queda una última limpieza antes de confirmar el bull? Probablemente. Pero hasta 2k lo dudo mucho. Apuesto más por 6k, haciendo otro higher low y terminando de romper la resistencia del triángulo finalmente.

Saludos


----------



## hakuna_matata (17 Jun 2020)

PlanetaOTC dijo:


> Que probablemente le queda una última limpieza antes de confirmar el bull? Probablemente. Pero hasta 2k lo dudo mucho. Apuesto más por 6k, haciendo otro higher low y terminando de romper la resistencia del triángulo finalmente.
> 
> Saludos



Te lo compro, yo también creo que esto acabara tirando para arriba...

Respecto a IOTA...visto lo que viene durante este próximo año..:


Red pruebas Coordicidio + Colored Coins - Finales Junio/Julio
Primer parte de Chrysalis - Julio
Segunda parte de Chrysalis - Octubre
Coordicidio - Primer semestre de 2021
¿Estandarización?

¿Creeis que vamos a empezar a a desacoplarnos de BTC?

Saludos!


----------



## PlanetaOTC (17 Jun 2020)

hakuna_matata dijo:


> Te lo compro, yo también creo que esto acabara tirando para arriba...
> 
> Respecto a IOTA...visto lo que viene durante este próximo año..:
> 
> ...



Está claro que van a ser unos meses muy interesantes. Creo que aún va a ir a rebufo del abuelo y si éste corrige de nuevo ahora, seguramente también le pille a IOTA. Pero, de nuevo, lo veo como el último shake de manos débiles para limpiar bien y poder subir mucho más fácilmente posteriormente.

Si demuestran resultados con la 1.5 y se anuncia que alguna empresa tocha empieza a usar ya el tangle en producción, entonces creo que podríamos empezar las fases MUY tempranas de desacople.

Todo bajo mi humilde opinión claro.

Saludos


----------



## PlanetaOTC (17 Jun 2020)

Podrías explicar en detalle por qué crees que no pueden dormir tranquilos los longs?


----------



## PlanetaOTC (17 Jun 2020)

Es lo que tiene una tecnología tan diferente al resto. Pero no te olvides de que estás expuesto a riesgos parecidos en otras monedas, todas pueden sufrir bugs inesperados que provoquen situaciones similares. No estás seguro al 100% en ninguna, aunque la ausencia de errores te pueda hacer pensar lo contrario.

Por cierto, cero problemas con las IOTA que guardo en Ledger, ni me he enterado del robo sufrido en estos meses pasados.

No te olvides que un gran potencial de revalorización normalmente sólo puede darse asumiendo un gran riesgo. Si tienes menos aversión al riesgo siempre puedes comprar BTC o ETH.

Saludos


----------



## PlanetaOTC (17 Jun 2020)




----------



## besto (17 Jun 2020)

xhyztxhyzt dijo:


> Después de años leyendo decido crear una cuenta para en primera instancia preguntar y espero que con el tiempo ir aportando.
> 
> Duda: compré IOTA hace 2 años y medio y los tenía en el old wallet. Ahora me descargo trinity e introduzco la seed pero no puedo acceder. Creo que el problema tiene que ver con la conexión con el tangle, pero lo desconozco. Acudo aquí como primer mensaje ya que después de buscar en Reddit no he sido capaz de solventarlo.
> 
> ¡Gracias de antemano!



Hola,
En diciembre hubo un ataque a iota y trinity y el equipo decidio cambiar las seeds. Tienes que contactar a los de iota y solicitar cambio de seed diciendoles que no lo hiciste en diciembre. Tranquilo, tu pasta esta a salvo, aunque tendras que dedicarle media horita a migrar de la vieja seed a una nueva.

suerte!


----------



## DEREC (18 Jun 2020)

Si, BTC a los infiernos e IOTA a máximos. Debéis fumar mierda de la buena por aquí. 




besto dijo:


> Hola,
> En diciembre hubo un ataque a iota y trinity y el equipo decidio cambiar las seeds. Tienes que contactar a los de iota y solicitar cambio de seed diciendoles que no lo hiciste en diciembre. Tranquilo, tu pasta esta a salvo, aunque tendras que dedicarle media horita a migrar de la vieja seed a una nueva.




O sea, que el tonto del CEO este de IOTA te resetea las seed cuando le viene en gana? pero que invento es este? 

Seguridad al nivel de banco de Burundi.


----------



## hakuna_matata (18 Jun 2020)

Te hablo desde mi caso personal.

A IOTA la sigo poco después del boom de finales de 2017, la conocí en un máster donde se me nombró como ejemplo para el tema del IoT en temas de innovación. Me flipó lo que me contaron e hice lo posible por informarme sobre la visión que tenían y lo que querían desarrollar.

Sin paños calientes, es el proyecto con mayores posibilidad de casos de uso de todo el mundo cripto.

Yo soy ingeniero informático y trabajo en la parte del DATA (BigData,BusinessIntelligence...) y se ponderar la utilidad y posibilidades que puede llegar a tener IOTA con su Tangle, pero OJO, siempre que lleguen a desarrollar el proyecto como toca.

Como informático te digo que cualquier proyecto puede dar bandazos, que se complican las cosas, que los tiempos de entrega se suelen retrasar, que hay errores (y los habrá como en cualquier otro proyecto) por lo que esto en parte lo veo normal. Pero tenemos un proyecto que nunca ha parado de moverse, a veces dando pasos para atrás, otras veces dando pasos para adelante, pero lo importante, moviéndose buscando la solución. Parece que por fin, en 2020 y 2021 con Chrysalis y el Coordicidio se puede empezar a materializar un proyecto que como implemente todo lo que se viene comentando, nadie dudaría que estamos ante una nueva versión de Internet. Y eso son palabras mayores.

Respecto a los temas de los fundadores etc, pues si, para mi Sonstebo y CfB...han sido un lastre, sobretodo el segundo...pero si repasas muchas de las empresas que han tenido éxito, "en todos lados cuecen habas". A mi, sabiendo que es una fundación establecida en ALEMANIA y con cierto respaldo de la UE, con gente como *Dominik Schiener, Navin Ramachandran, Serguei Popov, Dr. Richard Soley, Bill Buchanan, Robert Shorten, Julie Maupin, Clint Walker, Hans Moog.*..me deja tranquilo.

Hay que tener paciencia, el mundo tecnológico es así, da muchas vueltas...pero lo importante es ir avanzando y IOTA lo esta haciendo, adaptándose, cambiando cosas, poco a poco, pero lo esta haciendo.

Es una apuesta, hay riesgo de perder como en todas, pero al final es eso, elegir algo que tu crees que va a petarla y poner la pasta en ella. Aun así, es una apuesta bastante mejor que el resto de apuestas (criptos) ya que la base y visión que tiene detrás, en mi opinión, le da muchas papeletas para que dentro de un tiempo su token valga mucho mucho dinero.


----------



## Integer (18 Jun 2020)

xhyztxhyzt dijo:


> Después de años leyendo decido crear una cuenta para en primera instancia preguntar y espero que con el tiempo ir aportando.
> 
> Duda: compré IOTA hace 2 años y medio y los tenía en el old wallet. Ahora me descargo trinity e introduzco la seed pero no puedo acceder. Creo que el problema tiene que ver con la conexión con el tangle, pero lo desconozco. Acudo aquí como primer mensaje ya que después de buscar en Reddit no he sido capaz de solventarlo.
> 
> ¡Gracias de antemano!



Cuántos caracteres tiene tu seed?


----------



## hakuna_matata (18 Jun 2020)

Esto es como cuando surgió Internet, de hecho a IOTA/Tangle lo veo como una Internet 2.0 (y de ahí las ganas de estandarizar de la OMG).

Internet te permite montarte redes locales, intranets etc...pero donde esta el potencial? En poder intercambiar información de manera global.

IOTA te permite crearte tus tangle privado....pero donde esta el potencial? En crear una red global donde se pueda intercambiar no solo datos (que eso ya lo hace Internet) sino valor. Que un coche pueda mandarle información a la fabrica de la marca a cambio de recompensa en IOTAs, que a su vez mande información a la ciudad para controlar el trafico, que al conectarse para repostar permita pagar directamente a la empresa energética...que tu y tu vecino podáis venderos energía que os sobre de vuestras placas solares...etc...

Desde hace unas semanas desde la fundación se esta hablando de los colored tokens....que brindan un abanico de posibilidades enormes para el uso del token (te recomiendo que te informes en los canales de IOTA). Con adopción orgánica y demanda de tokens, la cotización va a subir si o si (también creo que le acompañara una subida debido al hype de la tecnología).


----------



## xhyztxhyzt (18 Jun 2020)

Integer dijo:


> Cuántos caracteres tiene tu seed?



Tiene 82


----------



## DEREC (18 Jun 2020)

hakuna_matata dijo:


> Esto es como cuando surgió Internet, de hecho a IOTA/Tangle lo veo como una Internet 2.0 (y de ahí las ganas de estandarizar de la OMG).
> 
> Internet te permite montarte redes locales, intranets etc...pero donde esta el potencial? En poder intercambiar información de manera global.
> 
> ...



Todas esas aplicaciones se pueden hacer con bitcoin perfectamente. Una maquina pide a otra los datos, la otra maquina genera el invoice, la primera lo paga y se le entregan los datos. Rápido, gratis y descentralizado. Dime una sola aplicación de IOTA que no se pueda hacer con BTC. No puedes.

Que se dejen de historias de tangle, coordinador y spm y se monte la fundación una BD Oracle que es basicamente lo mismo que IOTA pero mucho mas sencillo y funcional. Todo lo demás es humo.


----------



## Integer (18 Jun 2020)

xhyztxhyzt dijo:


> Tiene 82



Algo está mal. Debería tener 81.


----------



## Integer (18 Jun 2020)

DEREC dijo:


> Todas esas aplicaciones se pueden hacer con bitcoin perfectamente. Una maquina pide a otra los datos, la otra maquina genera el invoice, la primera lo paga y se le entregan los datos. Rápido, gratis y descentralizado. Dime una sola aplicación de IOTA que no se pueda hacer con BTC. No puedes.
> 
> Que se dejen de historias de tangle, coordinador y spm y se monte la fundación una BD Oracle que es basicamente lo mismo que IOTA pero mucho mas sencillo y funcional. Todo lo demás es humo.



Tiempo de validación de transacciones entre las máquinas en la blockchain de btc?


----------



## DEREC (18 Jun 2020)

En LN 1 segundo.


----------



## Integer (18 Jun 2020)

DEREC dijo:


> En LN 1 segundo.



Lo ves factible para una implantación masiva de micropagos?

Según wikipedia:
Para poder enviar fondos desde un emisor es necesario que los canales de pagos que participan en la ruta completa hasta el destino mantengan suficientes bitcoins reservados dentro de cada uno de esos canales de pagos. Si no es así, el pago no podrá llevarse a cabo, y el protocolo deberá encontrar otra ruta diferente que cumpla con esos requisitos.

Así, los fondos bajo el control de los nodos Lightning participan en la creación de la ruta de pago al destinatario, pero no pueden ser gastados para otros propósitos. Esto provoca que la parte de la base monetaria disponible para pagos sea sensiblemente inferior al número total de bitcoins obtenidos por minería, acentuando su carácter deflacionario original a medida que la red se extiende y aumenta el número de nodos Lightning y las rutas disponibles.


----------



## paketazo (19 Jun 2020)

El problema de BTC aplicado a IOT que veo, es el pago de comisiones en el uso de la Red.

Hablamos de millones de micropagos por minuto, si a eso le sumamos comisiones incluso de centavos, no nos sirve. 

Una capa sin comisiones sobre la Red BTC específica para IOT quizás podría plantearse. 

El problema de IOTA no es BTC, el problema es que va a existir una feroz competencia en ese sector y los grandes nombres no se van a estar quietos viendo como unos chavales desde Alemania crean un nuevo paradigma de uso masivo.


----------



## DEREC (19 Jun 2020)

Integer dijo:


> Lo ves factible para una implantación masiva de micropagos?
> 
> Según wikipedia:
> Para poder enviar fondos desde un emisor es necesario que los canales de pagos que participan en la ruta completa hasta el destino mantengan suficientes bitcoins reservados dentro de cada uno de esos canales de pagos. Si no es así, el pago no podrá llevarse a cabo, y el protocolo deberá encontrar otra ruta diferente que cumpla con esos requisitos.
> ...



Y por que no? Lo que tienes en un canal lo puedes usar para pagar en LN y si no lo puedes sacar cuando quieras. A dia de hoy no hay pagos entre maquinas, el día de 1 millon de pagos por segundo esta muy lejos todavía. Yo he usado IOTA y los pagos eran mas lentos que LN.

Si hay algo que se sostiene en promesas es IOTA, promesas incumplidas por cierto. Esto, cualquiera con dos dedos de frente lo ve muy claro y no hay mas que ver el gráfico IOT/BTC para comprobarlo.




paketazo dijo:


> El problema de BTC aplicado a IOT que veo, es el pago de comisiones en el uso de la Red.
> 
> Hablamos de millones de micropagos por minuto, si a eso le sumamos comisiones incluso de centavos, no nos sirve.
> 
> ...



Las comisiones en LN son minimas, 1 sat que es mucho menos que un céntimo. Ademas, para aplicaciones concretas puedes abrir canales privados con cero comisiones, ahí puedes hacer millones de transacciones gratis. De todas formas eso de pagar centimillos cada segundo por microservicios es un absurdo y gasto innecesario de cualquier red de pagos . Los pagos se agrupan por lotes y se paga al final de cada día o mes.

Tal y como está pensado IOTA a día de hoy es mejor montar una BD convencional, mas rapida, barata, y sencilla. Ademas la descentralizacion va a ser exactamente la misma, cero, y vas a seguir teniendo la opción de robar los fondos de todo el mundo si te apetece.


----------



## Integer (19 Jun 2020)

Uno de los grandes hitos de IOTA será el coordicidio. Puede irse todo al guano o puede salir bien. Gran parte de la inversión en IOTA dependerá probablemente de que salga bien.

Solo por curiosidad...

Si sale bien, ¿cuál es la gran pega que veis? ¿Cuál será el siguiente gran punto del argumentario que repetiréis sin pensar en lo que decís?


----------



## hakuna_matata (19 Jun 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> El problema de IOTA no es BTC, el problema es que va a existir una feroz competencia en ese sector y los grandes nombres no se van a estar quietos viendo como unos chavales desde Alemania crean un nuevo paradigma de uso masivo.



No pensáis que esto va a ser como Internet? Quiero decir, en su dia, las grandes empresas tecnologicas tuvieron que arrodillarse ante la web como un protocolo global. Creo que con IOTA va a pasar lo mismo...no estamos ante un producto especifico como VHS o Beta, estamos ante un protocolo global de pago/datos donde las empresas van a cimentar sus proyectos.


----------



## hakuna_matata (19 Jun 2020)

DEREC dijo:


> Y por que no? Lo que tienes en un canal lo puedes usar para pagar en LN y si no lo puedes sacar cuando quieras. A dia de hoy no hay pagos entre maquinas, el día de 1 millon de pagos por segundo esta muy lejos todavía. Yo he usado IOTA y los pagos eran mas lentos que LN.



A ver...IOTA aun esta evolucionándose....estas comparando con BTC que es un proyecto acabado. IOTA estoy convencido que llegara a poder afrentar en un par de años el millón de transacciones por segundo cosa que BTC, al no evolucionarse...no va a poder afrontarlo.



DEREC dijo:


> Si hay algo que se sostiene en promesas es IOTA, promesas incumplidas por cierto. Esto, cualquiera con dos dedos de frente lo ve muy claro y no hay mas que ver el gráfico IOT/BTC para comprobarlo.



A mi sinceramente el grafico IOT/BTC no me dice nada....es pura especulación. IOTA esta en desarrollo, progresando poco a poco, evolucionando...estamos hablando de tecnología y un proyecto así no se acaba de la noche a la mañana.



DEREC dijo:


> Tal y como está pensado IOTA a día de hoy es mejor montar una BD convencional, mas rapida, barata, y sencilla. Ademas la descentralizacion va a ser exactamente la misma, cero, y vas a seguir teniendo la opción de robar los fondos de todo el mundo si te apetece.



En serio piensas que con una BD convencional se solucionaria todo? Eso denota o que estas trolleando o que no tienes mucha idea del tema.


----------



## DEREC (19 Jun 2020)

Integer dijo:


> Uno de los grandes hitos de IOTA será el coordicidio. Puede irse todo al guano o puede salir bien. Gran parte de la inversión en IOTA dependerá probablemente de que salga bien.
> 
> Solo por curiosidad...
> 
> Si sale bien, ¿cuál es la gran pega que veis? ¿Cuál será el siguiente gran punto del argumentario que repetiréis sin pensar en lo que decís?



Yo en mis ratos libres también estoy desarrollando una cripto que mejora BTC e IOTA juntos, ya veras si sale bien va a ser la ostia...

Lo del coordicidio lo llevo oyendo desde el 2017 a aquí seguimos esperando, igual para el 2030 ya llega. Mientras tanto el coordicidio en BTC se hizo el día 1 en en 2009.

Lo estáis jugando todo a una carta, a cara o cruz, con la única base de las promesas de un CEO de dudosa reputación.




hakuna_matata dijo:


> A ver...IOTA aun esta evolucionándose....estas comparando con BTC que es un proyecto acabado. IOTA estoy convencido que llegara a poder afrentar en un par de años el millón de transacciones por segundo cosa que BTC, al no evolucionarse...no va a poder afrontarlo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




El CEO puede parar y arrancar la red a voluntad , resetear las seeds y robar el dinero a todo el mundo. Pues si, me parece que con una simple BD se podría hacer lo mismo, dime tú que diferencias hay. Esto es un Paypal envuelto en mucho HUMO.


----------



## Integer (19 Jun 2020)

DEREC dijo:


> Yo en mis ratos libres también estoy desarrollando una cripto que mejora BTC e IOTA juntos, ya veras si sale bien va a ser la ostia...
> 
> Lo del coordicidio lo llevo oyendo desde el 2017 a aquí seguimos esperando, igual para el 2030 ya llega. Mientras tanto el coordicidio en BTC se hizo el día 1 en en 2009.
> 
> ...



Es una inversión arriesgada, nadie te dirá lo contrario (creo).

Pero por favor, da por hecho el coordicidio. ¿Cuál sería el siguiente gran obstáculo?


----------



## DEREC (19 Jun 2020)

Integer dijo:


> Es una inversión arriesgada, nadie te dirá lo contrario (creo).
> 
> Pero por favor, da por hecho el coordicidio. ¿Cuál sería el siguiente gran obstáculo?



Por que lo tengo que dar por hecho? si es tan fácil por que no esta hecho ya? 

acaso es que es imposible?

o es que no quieren y así mantienen el control de la red?

como van a resetear las seed cuando no haya coordinador?


----------



## Integer (19 Jun 2020)

DEREC dijo:


> Por que lo tengo que dar por hecho? si es tan fácil por que no esta hecho ya?
> 
> acaso es que es imposible?
> 
> ...



No entiendes o no quieres entender, pero por supuesto te doy el beneficio de la duda, faltaría más.

*Suponiendo que ya estuviera hecho el coordicidio (a eso me refiero con dar por hecho)*, ¿cuál es el siguiente gran obstáculo para tener un producto tremendamente innovador?


----------



## hakuna_matata (19 Jun 2020)

DEREC dijo:


> El CEO puede parar y arrancar la red a voluntad , resetear las seeds y robar el dinero a todo el mundo. Pues si, me parece que con una simple BD se podría hacer lo mismo, dime tú que diferencias hay. Esto es un Paypal envuelto en mucho HUMO.



Lo puede parar ahora, pero por ello están con el proyecto para eliminar el coordinador. Como cualquier proyecto tiene sus fases....si me dices que no van a poder eliminarlo o lo que sea...pues vale, te lo podría comprar...pero es que el proyecto esta trabajándose para llegar a la descentralizacion.

¿Si eliminan el coordinador, doy por hecho que tu vision respecto a IOTA cambiara no?


----------



## Integer (19 Jun 2020)

Tampoco es eso... No es que BTC no valga nada, pero como todo, tiene sus pros y contras.

Parece que sea todo a una o a otra y no es así, pero por algún motivo...

Y conste que dentro de lo que me gusta btc, entiendo que un uso masivo no es viable. No digo que no sirva para nada, pero desde luego no es ninguna solución masiva.

Y edito para aclarar:

BTC ha sido una revolución increible. Pero entre otras cosas la centralización de la minería (ya he posteado sobre esto antes) me parece un gran error. BTC nace como algo descentralizado y acaba centralizado. IOTA nace centralizada para acabar descentralizada. Ojo que no es baladí.


----------



## Azkenchack (19 Jun 2020)

La mayor parte de los poseedores de criptomonedas no son objetivos...para ellos, la mejor es la suya y la del resto es basura y las ven como amenazas. 
El miedo tiene muchas formas y una de ellas es desprestigiar al adversario


Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DEREC (19 Jun 2020)

hakuna_matata dijo:


> Lo puede parar ahora, pero por ello están con el proyecto para eliminar el coordinador. Como cualquier proyecto tiene sus fases....si me dices que no van a poder eliminarlo o lo que sea...pues vale, te lo podría comprar...pero es que el proyecto esta trabajándose para llegar a la descentralizacion.
> 
> ¿Si eliminan el coordinador, doy por hecho que tu vision respecto a IOTA cambiara no?



Si Satoshi hubiera sacado un Bitcoin sin solucionar los problemas del consenso descentralizado y el doble gasto aduciendo "que se está trabajando en ello", hubiera pasado automáticamente al cajón de los intentos de cash digital fracasados. El único motivo de que IOTA este donde está hoy en día es gracias a estar a la sombra de BTC. 

La única forma probada , a día de hoy, de tener un consenso descentralizado es el POW. Estos de IOTA dicen tener una solución mejor, vale, vamos a creerles, las cosas no se pueden hacer hasta que alguien las hace. ¿Pero no podrían haberse esperado a sacar IOTA hasta tener todo resuelto?. Que va, mejor sacamos este churro tal y como está y así nos forramos sacandole la pasta a los pardillos.

Desengañaos, el coordinador no lo van a quitar nunca. Llevan 4 o 5 años "trabajando en ello" y seguimos esperando ¿hay fecha prevista o algo?

Y no lo van a quitar por que saben lo que va a pasar:

1º El tangle se les va a ir al garete.
2º La red va a estar expuesta a todo tipo de ataques.

En cuanto a lo de confiar en IOTA, lo veo complicado. El historial de problemas en la red, con perdida de pasta incluida no es algo que tranquilice a cualquiera y si ademas le sumas la evidente actitud de "calientavalor" del CEO pues se me quitan todas las ganas. Menuda caca que dio el tío con lo de Q, que si Q paqui que si Q paya, total, que Q no era mas que humo. El momento de estar en IOTA ya pasó, a mi el CEO me dio todas las pistas que necesitaba para salirme con jugosas plusvalías, eso se lo tengo que agradecer. 

Si como decís, finalmente quitan el coordinador de forma IRREVERSIBLE e IOTA funciona fluidamente durante 3 o 4 años, sin problemas, sin hackeos y sin mamoneos de su CEO pues quizás me plantearía un cambio de actitud, pero hasta entonces nada. 

Hace año y pico os recomendé pasaros a BTC, no por joder, simplemente era un consejo intentando ayudar. Entonces estaba 0,...54 BTC , hoy está a 0,....23. Os vuelvo a dar el mismo consejo. Un saludo.


----------



## DEREC (19 Jun 2020)

No tio, a la reserva de valor siempre le echo 20 btc's.


----------



## Registrador (19 Jun 2020)

Por cierto han encontrado ya una solucion para evitar el spam? Al ser las transaciones gratuitas (sin comisiones) como evitan que la red se colapse de spam?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (19 Jun 2020)

Integer dijo:


> No entiendes o no quieres entender, pero por supuesto te doy el beneficio de la duda, faltaría más.
> 
> *Suponiendo que ya estuviera hecho el coordicidio (a eso me refiero con dar por hecho)*, ¿cuál es el siguiente gran obstáculo para tener un producto tremendamente innovador?



Fácil. Una criptomoneda que logre algo tan disruptivo como lo que logró Bitcoin en su momento (solucionar por lo menos de forma acotada, un problema hasta entonces irresoluble, como era el problema de los generales).

El equivalente actualmente sería encontrar una solución al terrible trilema de las criptomonedas (es imposible mantener a la vez escalabilidad, descentralización y seguridad).

Sustituyendo al coordinador por un puñado de masternodes controlados por la fundación o por los mismos de siempre no vais a conseguir solventar el problema de la descentralización.

Por ejemplo, Bitcoin es tan avanzado que ha logrado dar una solución (limitada, no general, pero algo es algo) al famoso trilema sacrificando el coste de oportunidad (bloqueando los bitcoins) en canales de la lightning network.

Soluciones de ese tipo es algo que a las shitcoins les viene demasiado grande.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (19 Jun 2020)

Lo que no podéis es pretender vender la burra, cuando la misma capa 0 de vuestra shitcoin es una base de datos centralizada.

No se puede vender una descentralización o una seguridad "futura" cuando tu shitcoin, ni nació ni se ha desarrollado con la visión en mente de la descentralización.

A eso siempre se le ha llamado vender humo.

Y encima insistís erre que erre con cambiar el coordinador por sistemas similares al Proof of Stake controlado por un puñado de masternodes, cuando eso hace años que lleva ya demostrado que no solventa la descentralización y al carecer del encadenamiento de prueba de trabajo es una amenaza constante a la seguridad (irreversibilidad) del sistema.


----------



## barborico (19 Jun 2020)

Aprended de un dag de verdad, no humo: DAG vs Blockchain

Donde claramente se dice que:


> *Sabotage resistance*
> *Blockchain.* Proof of Work (PoW): sabotage resistant.
> 
> 
> ...



Es decir, no se vende humo, se dice lo que hay, no como con IOTA. De verdad que flipo con algunos comentarios que leo por aquí.

Igual en un par de años nadie se acuerda del coordicidio, ánimo ioteros. Este año llega, campeones!


----------



## PlanetaOTC (19 Jun 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Lo que no podéis es pretender vender la burra, cuando la misma capa 0 de vuestra shitcoin es una base de datos centralizada.
> 
> No se puede vender una descentralización o una seguridad "futura" cuando tu shitcoin, ni nació ni se ha desarrollado con la visión en mente de la descentralización.
> 
> ...



Ethereum migra a PoS también y de momento sus tesnets aguantan los ataques y parece que el consenso funciona. ¿Ciertamente crees que solo PoW sea la solución válida y segura?

No soy ningún experto, pero me gusta escuchar todas las opiniones en detalle.

saludos!


----------



## Sr.Mojón (20 Jun 2020)

PlanetaOTC dijo:


> Ethereum migra a PoS también y de momento sus tesnets aguantan los ataques y parece que el consenso funciona. ¿Ciertamente crees que solo PoW sea la solución válida y segura?
> 
> No soy ningún experto, pero me gusta escuchar todas las opiniones en detalle.
> 
> saludos!



Nothing-at-Stake & Long Range Attack on Proof-of-Stake (Consensus Research)

Este es sólo un hilo en el foro de bitcointalk en el que se habla de ello, pero vamos, que puedes buscar tú mismo el problema del "nothing at stake" en ese foro y podrás leer a placer sobre el principal problema que tienen los sistemas PoS (proof of stake).

Como resumen: si no encadenas prebas de trabajo, el sistema es inseguro y puede ser revertido a coste prácticamente 0.


----------



## PlanetaOTC (20 Jun 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Nothing-at-Stake & Long Range Attack on Proof-of-Stake (Consensus Research)
> 
> Este es sólo un hilo en el foro de bitcointalk en el que se habla de ello, pero vamos, que puedes buscar tú mismo el problema del "nothing at stake" en ese foro y podrás leer a placer sobre el principal problema que tienen los sistemas PoS (proof of stake).
> 
> Como resumen: si no encadenas prebas de trabajo, el sistema es inseguro y puede ser revertido a coste prácticamente 0.



Gracias, lo leeré en detalle. Así de primeras no creo que un gigante como ETH por ejemplo vaya a “suicidarse” pasando a PoS si no creen que pueda mantener la seguridad.

saludos!


----------



## easyridergs (20 Jun 2020)

El POW a día de hoy solo ha demostrado ser un fracaso, solo ha logrado que el principal mecanismo de consenso, la minería, acabe centralizado.

La cotización de BTC a día de hoy es lo que es gracias a tether. Me hace gracia que le llamen dinero duro cuando su valor está hinchado a base de tether.

Comparar IOTA con Obyte es de ignorantes. No tienen nada que ver más allá de que son DAG. El consenso de IOTA no se basa en masternodos, ni la estructura del DAG tienen nada que ver.

IOTA de momento es sólo una promesa, no pasa de eso. Sin embargo, hay que reconocer que BTC ha sido un éxito, para los especuladores, y un fracaso como dinero duro, como reserva de valor y como proyecto descentralizado.

Entrar ahora en BTC es como apostar la movilidad del siglo XXI al coche tirado por caballos.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (20 Jun 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> El POW a día de hoy solo ha demostrado ser un fracaso, solo ha logrado que el principal mecanismo de consenso, la minería, acabe centralizado.
> 
> La cotización de BTC a día de hoy es lo que es gracias a tether. Me hace gracia que le llamen dinero duro cuando su valor está hinchado a base de tether.
> 
> ...



La última vez que me leí algo parecido a un paper en IOTA en el que se explicaba cómo iba a eliminarse el coordinador, era proponiendo algo similar a un sistema PoS con masternodes.


----------



## easyridergs (20 Jun 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> La última vez que me leí algo parecido a un paper en IOTA en el que se explicaba cómo iba a eliminarse el coordinador, era proponiendo algo similar a un sistema PoS con masternodes.



Pues aprende a leer por qué no va a ser así. Es un sistema mucho más complejo. El FPC funciona muy bien, que es un sistema de votación probabilístico con rondas aleatorias, es imposible predecir los nodos que van a votar en cada ronda, nada de 4 masternodos ni 4 pools mineros que controlan el consenso.

El Mana, que es lo que tú llamas POS, es un mecanismo mucho más complejo que pondera el peso del voto en relación a su reputación, la cual no solo se basa en el stake, si no en como se utiliza ese stake. Si haces mal uso de la red el nodo queda expulsado de la red, tengas el stake que tengas, ya que pierdes todo el mana y no puedes promover transacciones.

Lo que realmente es POS 100% es BTC, POS de recursos. Los mineros chinos y sus pools controlan todo el hash de minado (POS de Asics y energía), sobre ellos recae el peso del consenso, consenso centralizado, cuando la minería no les compensa económicamente hacen la llamadita al exchange de turno, le dan a la tecla del tether y a seguir minando sin perder pasta. Esta es una causa de las bajadas repentinas de tasa de hash y la volatilidad en el precio de BTC. En estos días, tras el halving se ha visto claro, se ha compensado la bajada de recompensa por el minado con la impresión de tether. Bueno, disfruta mientras puedas, pero ya sabes, nada es para siempre.


----------



## barborico (20 Jun 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Comparar IOTA con Obyte es de ignorantes. No tienen nada que ver más allá de que son DAG. El consenso de IOTA no se basa en masternodos, ni la estructura del DAG tienen nada que ver.



Una es humo y la otra no

Una son promesas y la otra son realidades

Tienes razón en lo de que no tienen casi nada que ver


----------



## easyridergs (20 Jun 2020)

barborico dijo:


> Una es humo y la otra no
> 
> Una son promesas y la otra son realidades
> 
> Tienes razón en lo de que no tienen casi nada que ver



Hombre, el tontaco de turno.

Mira, IOTA de momento es humo, es una mierda, lo que quieras, pero se intenta hacer lo necesario para que sea una red totalmente disruptiva. Lo consiga o no, ya se verá. Mientras Obyte no es humo, es una mierda que no sirve para nada y no pretende ser otra cosa de lo que es, mierda inservible. Así que deja de molestar con morralla.


----------



## DEREC (20 Jun 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Fácil. Una criptomoneda que logre algo tan disruptivo como lo que logró Bitcoin en su momento (solucionar por lo menos de forma acotada, un problema hasta entonces irresoluble, como era el problema de los generales).
> 
> El equivalente actualmente sería encontrar una solución al terrible trilema de las criptomonedas (es imposible mantener a la vez escalabilidad, descentralización y seguridad).
> 
> ...



Esto es como las baterias de Graphenano. Las mejores mentes del mundo están trabajando en mejorar las baterías, en multinacionales como Tesla, Panasonic, Samsung...etc. 

Y aparecen unos Murcianos, de Yecla, palillo en boca, que dicen que tienen una batería mejor, pero no se queda ahí la cosa, no no, su batería es mejor en capacidad de carga, en ligereza, durabilidad y ademas en precio, buah ! Que pasada ¡, el Nobel para Murcia. Pero la batería no llega, primero en 6 meses, luego un año, luego dos, llega, pero hoy no, siempre mañana. Y aquí seguimos esperando la batería.


----------



## barborico (20 Jun 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Hombre, el tontaco de turno.
> 
> Mira, IOTA de momento es humo, es una mierda, lo que quieras, pero se intenta hacer lo necesario para que sea una red totalmente disruptiva. Lo consiga o no, ya se verá. Mientras Obyte no es humo, es una mierda que no sirve para nada y no pretende ser otra cosa de lo que es, mierda inservible. Así que deja de molestar con morralla.



Bueno, a ver si para finales de este año ya habeis desplegado FPC en mainnet, que atacarlo en testnet no tiene gracia y no se puede rentabilizar

Pero tranquilos, no pasará nada, la IF saldrá al rescate y parará la red como siempre hacen cuando la cagan


----------



## easyridergs (20 Jun 2020)

DEREC dijo:


> Esto es como las baterias de Graphenano. Las mejores mentes del mundo están trabajando en mejorar las baterías, en multinacionales como Tesla, Panasonic, Samsung...etc.
> 
> Y aparecen unos Murcianos, de Yecla, palillo en boca, que dicen que tienen una batería mejor, pero no se queda ahí la cosa, no no, su batería es mejor en capacidad de carga, en ligereza, durabilidad y ademas en precio, buah ! Que pasada ¡, el Nobel para Murcia. Pero la batería no llega, primero en 6 meses, luego un año, luego dos, llega, pero hoy no, siempre mañana. Y aquí seguimos esperando la batería.



Eres consciente de que a Tesla la metes en el grupo de las grandes cuando hace solo 8 años no era nada. Las cosas cambian, evolucionan. Igual que Tesla está reventando el mundo del automóvil y no paraban de decir que era una estafa, en el mundo crypto va a pasar lo mismo, IOTA va a pasar de ser esa estafa que decís vosotros, a reventar todo el sistema crypto. Quedarse anclado en BTC es no entender de qué va la agenda 2030.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (20 Jun 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Pues aprende a leer por qué no va a ser así. Es un sistema mucho más complejo. El FPC funciona muy bien, que es un sistema de votación probabilístico con rondas aleatorias, es imposible predecir los nodos que van a votar en cada ronda, nada de 4 masternodos ni 4 pools mineros que controlan el consenso.
> 
> El Mana, que es lo que tú llamas POS, es un mecanismo mucho más complejo que pondera el peso del voto en relación a su reputación, la cual no solo se basa en el stake, si no en como se utiliza ese stake. Si haces mal uso de la red el nodo queda expulsado de la red, tengas el stake que tengas, ya que pierdes todo el mana y no puedes promover transacciones.
> 
> Lo que realmente es POS 100% es BTC, POS de recursos. Los mineros chinos y sus pools controlan todo el hash de minado (POS de Asics y energía), sobre ellos recae el peso del consenso, consenso centralizado, cuando la minería no les compensa económicamente hacen la llamadita al exchange de turno, le dan a la tecla del tether y a seguir minando sin perder pasta. Esta es una causa de las bajadas repentinas de tasa de hash y la volatilidad en el precio de BTC. En estos días, tras el halving se ha visto claro, se ha compensado la bajada de recompensa por el minado con la impresión de tether. Bueno, disfruta mientras puedas, pero ya sabes, nada es para siempre.



El "maná" ese que dices no es más que un sistema simple de puntos de prestigio y eso nunca ha funcionado. De hecho, ni siquiera funciona hoy en día en algo que se fundamenta básicamente en el "prestigio", como son los exchanges de criptomonedas. Los exchanges sólo disponen de su prestigio para atraer a incautos, y mira si anualmente se hackean.

No puedes pretender que algo funcione mínimamente bien cuando cualquier sistema de prestigio es susceptible de caer ante un "exit scam", exactamente igual que "caen" los exchanges. Operas y operas mediante un sistema opaco piramidal y, como traca final, denuncias un sospechoso "hackeo", borras toda la base de datos de tu operativa y te vas con viento fresco (y con el dinero de los incautos).

Sin embargo el PoW es energía que has pagado por adelantado y que nunca podrás recuperar, ni siquiera aunque intentes atacar el sistema, ni aunque hagas un exit scam denunciando un hackeo a tus direcciones.

Un exchange que hace un exit scam y se declara "hackeado" puede engañar a mucha gente de forma sencilla y barata, incluso para muchos de sus incautos clientes puede recuperar ese prestigio perdido si le otorgan el beneficio de la duda, pero te puedo asegurar que los bitcoins protegidos por PoW no los recuperarán jamás. Esa es la diferencia entre los sistemas de prestigio y el PoW.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (20 Jun 2020)

PlanetaOTC dijo:


> Gracias, lo leeré en detalle. Así de primeras no creo que un gigante como ETH por ejemplo vaya a “suicidarse” pasando a PoS si no creen que pueda mantener la seguridad.
> 
> saludos!



Forkthereum hace tiempo ya que camina sin rumbo inevitablemente por la senda de la perdición.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (20 Jun 2020)

PlanetaOTC dijo:


> Ethereum migra a PoS también y de momento sus tesnets aguantan los ataques y parece que el consenso funciona. ¿Ciertamente crees que solo PoW sea la solución válida y segura?
> 
> No soy ningún experto, pero me gusta escuchar todas las opiniones en detalle.
> 
> saludos!



Al comienzo de este hilo ya debatí ampliamente sobre el problema del PoS, de cómo un atacante que en algún momento haya conseguido amasar suficiente stake, siempre será una amenaza inevitable al disponer de las claves privadas que, en cualquier momento futuro, podrían reescribir toda la cadena de nuevo. Eso es un riesgo inaceptable y la demostración de que el problema del "nothing at stake" es devastador.

Sin embargo el PoW no es vulnerable al problema del "nothing at stake" y te lo demuestro. Hubo un tiempo que Ghash.IO estuvo casi al 51% de potencia de hashing en la red. Fue un verdadero problema y la cotización se desplomó debido a ello. ¿Puede reescribir la cadena de bloques Ghash.IO desde ese punto hasta hoy a coste cero? Respuesta: no. No puede. Reescribir la cadena le supondrá tener que gastar una cantidad inimaginable de energía incluso aunque en algún momento de la historia él hubiese reunido una cantidad amenazante de "stake energético".


----------



## easyridergs (20 Jun 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> El "maná" ese que dices no es más que un sistema simple de puntos de prestigio y eso nunca ha funcionado. De hecho, ni siquiera funciona hoy en día en algo que se fundamenta básicamente en el "prestigio", como son los exchanges de criptomonedas. Los exchanges sólo disponen de su prestigio para atraer a incautos, y mira si anualmente se hackean.
> 
> No puedes pretender que algo funcione mínimamente bien cuando cualquier sistema de prestigio es susceptible de caer ante un "exit scam", exactamente igual que "caen" los exchanges. Operas y operas mediante un sistema opaco piramidal y, como traca final, denuncias un sospechoso "hackeo", borras toda la base de datos de tu operativa y te vas con viento fresco (y con el dinero de los incautos).
> 
> ...



Eso de que es un sistema simple de prestigio lo dices y te quedas tan ancho. Ni es simple ni nada tiene que ver con los exchanges, es un complejo sistema de ponderación de voto para el FPC. 

Lo que sí tiene que ver con los exchanges es BTC, que hinchan la cotización con tether emitidos de la nada. Ahora mismo BTC no está muerto porque a los chinos se la pela. En el momento que quieran mandan la minería a la mierda y los BTC se quedan atrapados en la cadena bloques. Teniendo el 80% del stake, menos mal que por fin reconoces que BTC es POS, pueden hacer lo que quieran, sin los mineros los validadores se quedan a dos velas y tus preciados BTC pasan a ser meras estampitas de recuerdo.


----------



## calamatron (21 Jun 2020)

Videos de conspiranoicos


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Jun 2020)




----------



## Parlakistan (22 Jun 2020)




----------



## Parlakistan (22 Jun 2020)




----------



## DEREC (22 Jun 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


>



menciona IOTA, justo después de mencionar Bitcoin.


----------



## DEREC (22 Jun 2020)

Ya veo que ha escocido la comparativa.  



> Hay mucho más dinero y tiempo gastado en IOTA o ETH que en bitcoin ...



Anda, no digas tonterías, es que no me molesto ni en rebatirlo, cualquiera con dos dedos de frente sabe que estas mintiendo.


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Jun 2020)




----------



## OrgullodePuma (23 Jun 2020)

Hola a todos, sigo con mucho interes vuestras intervenciones y os agradezco las aportaciones que haceis sobre el seguimiento de iota. Me he animado a escribir porque tengo algunas dudas que no soy capaz de resolver solo.

Primero, ¿Alguien sabe algo de iota-plus? se supone que era una especie de aplicacion donde podias ganar iotas mientras juegas, pero lo he descargado e instalado y nada, creo que no lo tienen acabado.

Segundo, en relacion a los mensajes apocalipticos de NegroFuturo, hubo un forero en el subforo de coronavirus que abrio un post con el siguiente video  por curiosidad lo mire y oh la la, ya me he visto todos los videos de ese hombre (gracias forero) Creo que tiene toda la razon y ya he vendido los BTC y ETH esperando comprarlos a precio de derribo ahora solo queda vender las iotas PERO

Tercero, no consigo enviar mis iotas desde trinity (uso ledger) a mi exchange (bitvavo) el ledger se queda pillado generando direccion para al final dar error en la transferencia, en el registro de errores dice que el bundle es invalido, alguna idea de como puedo solucionarlo? les mando un correo y au?

De corazon gracias a todos los que haceis este hilo grande y libre, un saludo!


----------



## Nailuj2000 (23 Jun 2020)

OrgullodePuma dijo:


> .... y ya he vendido los BTC y ETH esperando comprarlos a precio de derribo



Vuelve a este mensaje en un par de años y alégrate porque en verdad has hecho un gran negocio vendiendo tus BTC


----------



## OrgullodePuma (23 Jun 2020)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Vuelve a este mensaje en un par de años y alégrate porque en verdad has hecho un gran negocio vendiendo tus BTC



Y las iotas tambien, tengo mucha fe en esta ultima especialmente, pero si puedo venderlas a 0.21 y comprarlas en enero a 0.05 pues perfecto, y eso es justo lo que creo que va a pasar. Los transitos de los planetas mandan, y estos dicen que vamos a pasarlas putas hasta 2025.
Mi unico temor es que en vez de hundirse se disparen, pero creo que aun es pronto para que eso pueda ocurrir.


----------



## Registrador (25 Jun 2020)

@Negrofuturo puedes dejar de enlazar videos de calvos?


----------



## Registrador (25 Jun 2020)

Hay millones de magufos en youtube y tienes que poner a un puto calvo que es ademas cagalan? Un poco de sentido estetico.

#fueraCalvosDelForo


----------



## OrgullodePuma (25 Jun 2020)

NF gracias por responder;

El señor usa XP porque dice que es el mejor y que ademas ya no hacen virus para el, en algun video recomienda esta pagina Ordenadores segunda mano - Portatiles segunda mano para comprar articulos de informatica de 2ªmano, tambien es un taliban del windows a 32 bits.


Tienes razon, tiene videos muy largos donde minutos utiles para el caso que nos interesa son pocos, ahora no sabria decirte que minuto de que video ver, aun asi el mensaje es claro aunque no mencione a las criptomonedas.

Julio: La primera semana tranquila, aqui es fecha limite para vender BTC o lo que sea, mas alto no lo volveremos hasta minimo 2022. El resto del mes poco a poco empeorando

Agosto: Empieza el sol a hacer efecto en la hermosa Tierra junto conjunciones negativas de Marte, Pluton etc. ¿? Desde luego ostion de realidad al ver las previsiones economicas hechas son irreales

Sep/Oct: Acabose, tensiones planetarias muy fuertes, posible reconfinamiento por cepa de virus letal. Crisis total, mucho peor que 2008

Enero 2021: Tensiones planetarias aun mas fuertes que en Octubre. España fuera del euro y el BTC a 750€

Algun momento de 2025: Renacimiento de la sociedad, nueva Edad de Oro

Uno de los que mejor partian la pana, André Barbault, que predijo el año de la caida de la URRS, tiene un libro (que no he leido) donde hace predicciones hasta 2100, y ya mencionaba que en 2020 iba a haber una especia de control poblacional por parte de los gobiernos y tambien una futura desintegracion la UE para el periodo 2020-2025

Mas alla de teorias y predicciones, Estaña endeudando hasta las sandalias, caida del PIB minimo del 20%, un mas que posible reconfinamiento en Octubre y que los que mandan ya han dejado claro que sobra gente... es de cajon

*Apuesta*: Veremos al gobierno hacer quitas de depositos bancarios (10-15%) y "devolvertelo" en pesetas


----------



## Black Hammer (25 Jun 2020)

OrgullodePuma dijo:


> Enero 2021: Tensiones planetarias aun mas fuertes que en Octubre. España fuera del euro y el BTC a 750€



¿Reinoso ha dicho BTC a 750€? Hace un tiempo dijo que la astrología no funcionaba con BTC, después de hacer varios pronósticos erróneos en 2015-16.


----------



## disken (26 Jun 2020)

La clave para las criptos es si finalmente se posicionarán como reserva de valor o vía de escape cuando todas las ratas salten del barco.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## PlanetaOTC (26 Jun 2020)




----------



## Registrador (26 Jun 2020)

PlanetaOTC dijo:


>



El tio este deberia decir cuando van a eliminar el cordinador y dejar de vender humo.


----------



## StalkerTlön (26 Jun 2020)

Patanegra dijo:


> exacto, menos mal que me libré del timo de Link, Valdeante es mi pastor y nada me falta.





Pata, todo tipo de "estafas" pueden convivir, IOTA, Chainlink...


----------



## Azkenchack (27 Jun 2020)

Vamos, que sobra el 90-95% de la población mundial...

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (27 Jun 2020)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Vamos, que sobra el 90-95% de la población mundial...
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk



Depende del objetivo final de la existencia humana. 

Si ese objetivo precisa de evolución e inteligencia, es posible que a más gente buscando, más posibilidades de encontrarlo.

Pero como bien sabemos... Todo es relativo.


----------



## Registrador (28 Jun 2020)

No me habías mandado a ignorados?


----------



## easyridergs (28 Jun 2020)

Parece que el martes por fin tendremos la primera testnet con el nuevo tangle, con su nueva estructura y el FPC funcionando. Con grafana para monitorizar su rendimiento. Solo va a quedar una cosa de la antigua estructura, que por cierto es la madre de todo, que una transacción hace referencia a dos transacciones anteriores, nada más, todo el resto es nuevo.

Todo llega, paciencia.


----------



## calamatron (28 Jun 2020)

Q pesao el negro futuro con sus teorias sectarias,tio largate a otro foro y deja de meter miedo q esto es iota y estamos para enriquecernos


----------



## easyridergs (30 Jun 2020)

Hoy puede ser un gran día.


----------



## hakuna_matata (30 Jun 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Hoy puede ser un gran día.



Tengo ganas de empezar a ver como funciona la red sin coordinador (en pruebas obviamente)


----------



## calamatron (30 Jun 2020)

xfin hoy quitan el coordinador,a ver si sube a 100?,jajaja,un buen dia dice hoy,pues como otro cualquiera chaval,o te crees q te va a subir a 10 dolares.
No hay mas ciego q el q no quiere ver,os engañaron con iota en 2017 y ahora quereis recuperar lo perdido,pero va a ser q no.


----------



## paketazo (30 Jun 2020)

calamatron dijo:


> xfin hoy quitan el coordinador,a ver si sube a 100?,jajaja,un buen dia dice hoy,pues como otro cualquiera chaval,o te crees q te va a subir a 10 dolares.
> No hay mas ciego q el q no quiere ver,os engañaron con iota en 2017 y ahora quereis recuperar lo perdido,pero va a ser q no.



En el 2017 engañaron a muchos "listos" no solo en IOTA world...ojalá fuera IOTA la única cagada de los inversores


----------



## OrgullodePuma (30 Jun 2020)

Yo NPI de analisis técnico pero me gusta que lo traigas aqui y se debata, me entro bastante FUD leyendote pero sigo creyendo que subira hasta el 7-10 de Julio. Prometo verme el video de Estulin antes de vender

Para aquellos que no les deje enviar desde trinity este link sera su amigo How to access iota funds spread over too many inputs on Ledger Nano S

Pero ni aun asi, tengo 5.2 Gi bloqueadas, os dejo una foto de las travesuras de la wallet. De verdad que es desesperante.


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Jun 2020)




----------



## Parlakistan (30 Jun 2020)




----------



## easyridergs (1 Jul 2020)

Ayer tuvo lugar un hito histórico. El nacimiento del primer DLT realmente escalable y descentralizado. Además sin comisiones y con contratos inteligentes.


----------



## hakuna_matata (1 Jul 2020)

Empieza la fiesta....


----------



## easyridergs (1 Jul 2020)

hakuna_matata dijo:


> Empieza la fiesta....



Tranquilo, todavía es un bebé que no sabe ni gatear. Paciencia, lo importante es que ha nacido sano. 

Esto no es como un perro o un gato que en nada se valen por si mismos, esto es como una persona, con crecimiento más lento y complejo, pero que al final acaba dominando al perro y al gato. Y puede, que si es molestado por éstos, los acabe eliminando.


----------



## hakuna_matata (1 Jul 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Tranquilo, todavía es un bebé que no sabe ni gatear. Paciencia, lo importante es que ha nacido sano.
> 
> Esto no es como un perro o un gato que en nada se valen por si mismos, esto es como una persona, con crecimiento más lento y complejo, pero que al final acaba dominando al perro y al gato. Y puede, que si es molestado por éstos, los acabe eliminando.



Asi es tio, pero si repasamos lo que viene....

-Chrysalis Julio/Octubre
-Nectar Segundo Semestre
-¿Estandarización finales 2020/Primer semestre 2021?
-Coordicidio Primer Semestre 2021

Vienen muchas cosas buenas...poco a poco pero con paso firme!


----------



## calamatron (1 Jul 2020)

Q latigazo os vais a pegar


----------



## easyridergs (1 Jul 2020)

calamatron dijo:


> Q latigazo os vais a pegar



Puede, ya veremos. Pero me da que no te estás enterando de lo que está pasando. Estaría bien que estudiaras que es el FPC antes de opinar. Aunque da igual, tienes demasiado sorbido el coco con BTC. 

Disfruta mientras puedas, que nada es para siempre.


----------



## paketazo (1 Jul 2020)

Volumen normalito y subida aceptable pero "escasa" de momento para lo que nos están vendiendo.

Si esto fuera tan trascendental me esperaba un 25% como poco, pero el día no ha acabado.

Dicho esto, sigue pareciendo que no hay prisa por entrar, ni con buenas noticias.

Bueno, un paso más s cerca de algo... Para bien o para mal.

Un saludo


----------



## calamatron (1 Jul 2020)

Yo llevo iotas y nada de btc trankimo,pero ya doy x hecho el fracaso de las criptos


----------



## calamatron (1 Jul 2020)

Pues lo q estoy diciendo,latigazo,y es mas,ya os digo yo q mañana anuncian el coordicide y el precio no sube mas de un 10%.
A la gente q mas le da el coordicide q la coordicida


----------



## easyridergs (1 Jul 2020)

Olvidaros del pelotazo rápido a base de tether al estilo BTC. Apostemos más por un crecimiento sostenido con necesidad de adopción real.




Noticias así ayudan a la adopción real del proyecto, que es lo que necesitamos. Porque estoy de acuerdo que ahora las cripto no les interesa a nadie.


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Jul 2020)




----------



## Thundercat (2 Jul 2020)

Que pumpeen su mierda ya estos alemanes, que a nadie le importa si su vaina sirve pa cagar o pa mandar cohetes a Saturno.


----------



## calamatron (2 Jul 2020)

No van a bumpear nada,ya dijeron q el precio les importaba una mierda,error


----------



## Integer (2 Jul 2020)

Por aquí hace falta más de un plátano de la amistad.


----------



## davitin (2 Jul 2020)

calamatron dijo:


> No van a bumpear nada,ya dijeron q el precio les importaba una mierda,error



Cuando han dicho eso? Joder pues es muy mala señal, lo mismo paso con sonm.


----------



## paketazo (3 Jul 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Cuando han dicho eso? Joder pues es muy mala señal, lo mismo paso con sonm.



Qué más quisieran que se fuera a 5$, pero el mercado decide y en ocasiones es cruel.

La muestra de todo este absurdo la tenemos en que cada vez hay más tether en criptolandia y los precios de las cripto no suben.

Qué pasa con esos USDT?

Si se imprime tether se supone que es para comprar BTC u otras, sin embargo no sucede eso.

Podría ser que el refugio sea USDT y no BTC?

Tether se puede mantener alejado de Estados al tiempo que muchos países inflacionarios tienen una pasarela directa a dólares sin bancos de por medio.

Será tether quien desbanque a BTC?

Qué prefiere un venezolano por ejemplo... Tener BTC y su volatilidad o USDT aún a riesgo de perder una revalorización grande?

El precio sí importa en IOTA, su financiación depende de ello, pero hoy por hoy los mercados quieren liquidez y no sueños húmedos.

Un saludo


----------



## hakuna_matata (3 Jul 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Qué más quisieran que se fuera a 5$, pero el mercado decide y en ocasiones es cruel.
> 
> La muestra de todo este absurdo la tenemos en que cada vez hay más tether en criptolandia y los precios de las cripto no suben.
> 
> ...




Ya llegara nuestra hora. Paciencia.


----------



## calamatron (3 Jul 2020)

Se te va la cabeza tio,yo xsi acaso bbebo agua embotellada solo.


----------



## HOOOR (4 Jul 2020)

¿¿Porque no creas tu propio hilo apocalitptico-valdeandeestuliniano y nos dejas de joder a todos con tus murgas??


----------



## Integer (4 Jul 2020)

HOOOR dijo:


> ¿¿Porque no creas tu propio hilo apocalitptico-valdeandeestuliniano y nos dejas de joder a todos con tus murgas??



Marchando un plátano de la amistad.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (4 Jul 2020)

Lo siento, no he entendido tu post


----------



## barborico (4 Jul 2020)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Lo siento, no he entendido tu post



No pasa nada, él tampoco

Lo mismo que le echas tú al colacao


----------



## Pirro (5 Jul 2020)

Si IOTA no sirve más pronto que tarde no valdrá nada.

Si IOTA sirve, tomarán buena nota y empezarán a usar la tecnología sin tener que asumir la ineficiencia de hacer ricos a los hodlers de IOTA.


----------



## paketazo (5 Jul 2020)

Pirro dijo:


> Si IOTA no sirve más pronto que tarde no valdrá nada.
> 
> Si IOTA sirve, tomarán buena nota y empezarán a usar la tecnología sin tener que asumir la ineficiencia de hacer ricos a los hodlers de IOTA.



Llevo comentando eso desde el minuto 0, y no solo con IOTA si no con otras muchas tecnologías "revolucionarias" copiables al estar en código abierto.

Podría ser que cada empresa "grande" implemente su IOT lo programe a su microchip y este sea compatible con el resto de IOT implementado por cada diferente empresa.

Dudo que a largo plazo empresas como Intel, AMD, Apple... adopten algo que no puedan controlar, pero tampoco tengo la respuesta.

En cuanto a lo de la descentralización, al personal de a pie parece que eso se la pela, y por eso las grandes corporaciones en vez de descentralizar cada vez centralizan más y parece que a todos nos da igual.

Google, facebook, instagram... todo centralizado y va como un tiro.

Es posible que nos estemos equivocando con esto de la descentralización en un mundo dónde los seres humanos parecen desear estar controlados al 100%

Recuerdo de niño, mis padres no podían comprarme ropita de marca y muchos de clase usaban lacoste, converse, nike, rock noice...había ropa de marcas baratas, pero parecía que usar ropa con marca y cara daba prestigio y te asociaba a una "élite" absurda.

Ahora parece que poco o nada ha cambiado, las personas quieren pertenecer a un grupo, y por eso lo centralizado manda.

Hay software libre y no se usa, música libre y no se escucha, cine alternativo que nadie se molesta en ver...

¿monedas alternativas descentralizadas?

Aquí y ahora no...o pasa algo que cambie la mentalidad del ser humano, algo que dudo, o esto no arrancará


----------



## Black Hammer (5 Jul 2020)

Pirro dijo:


> Si IOTA no sirve más pronto que tarde no valdrá nada.
> 
> Si IOTA sirve, tomarán buena nota y empezarán a usar la tecnología sin tener que asumir la ineficiencia de hacer ricos a los hodlers de IOTA.



El efecto red no se puede copiar. Mira Compuserve o Infovía tratando de sacar su propia versión del TCP/IP en los 90, a ver cómo les fue...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (5 Jul 2020)

Black Hammer dijo:


> El efecto red no se puede copiar.



Por supuesto que no se puede copiar. Pero lo que sí pueden hacer un par de desarrolladores desaprensivos es engañar a un puñado de novatos avariciosos diciéndoles que esconden dentro de la chistera una tecnología que vulnera la termodinámica y los principios más básicos de la seguridad prometiendo desbancar a Bitcoin.

Eso sí que funciona. Eso siempre funciona.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (5 Jul 2020)

Bueno, yo hace un par de años metí esos 9.000 pavos en Bitcoin y no me ha ido tan mal. ¿Qué tal te han ido a ti tus 9.000 pavos en IOTA? ¿Han sido "eficientes" o qué?

¿Aun sigues sin bajarte de la burra y repitiéndote a ti mismo que somos los bitcoineros los que estamos tremendamente equivocados, sostenidos por un equipo de desarrolladores incompetentes, cuando no directamente estafadores, mientras mendigamos por ahí alguna mención en algún briefing anual de alguna multinacional que quiera engañar a algún chaval jovencillo empleando alguna buzzword del mundillo de las shitcoins?

¿Cuánto más tiene que ir a la deriva esta shitcoin para que reconozcáis de una vez vuestro error?


----------



## paketazo (5 Jul 2020)

Yo poco entiendo de tecnología IOT... considero que mi nivel de entendimiento aquí es tan reducido que mi impresión es facilmente manipulable por terceros que sí realmente entienden sobre el tema.

De lo que sí entiendo es de inversiones riesgo, y aquí y ahora estamos en una inversión con un riesgo cercano al 95% 

Nos respaldamos en una fundación sin responsabilidad civil o penal, con libertad de movimientos y decisiones unilaterales sobre un capital que supera los 600 millones de dólares.

No creo que nos roben o transfieran los fondos a sus cuentas mañana, aun que si quisieran podrían hacerlo...de hecho lo hacen poco a poco en forma de primas o gastos o nóminas etc.

Generalmente que una inversión tenga un riesgo del 95% implica que la lógica nos dice que no invirtamos aquí más del 5% del capital, pero ya sabemos que el ser humano tiene una debilidad llamada egoísmo.

Es como el sorteo de navidad de la lotería...cuando te enteras que un compañero de curro o un amigo ha comprado un número determinado piensas...¡no le toca ni de coña!...pero luego esa duda te invade y piensas...¡joder, ¿y si le toca?!...y vas tu a comprar ese número.

Aquí con IOTA sucede algo similar, es la gran promesa, es el futuro, el revolucionario...

¡bien!, no lo dudo, pero sigue siendo un riesgo altísimo meterse aquí...hay banderas rojas desde hace años avisando, pero bueno, y si sale bien...¿vamos a dejar que solo @Negrofuturo se vaya a las Seychelles a recordarnos lo idiotas que fuimos?

Regresamos al punto de partida, riesgo recompensa...luego podrá venir @Sr.Mojón a abrirnos los ojos de manera desinteresada, o interesada para algunos ojos, y pensaremos ... ¡será cabronazo!, tiene miedo que BTC caiga y IOTA lo sustituya.

Pero la realidad es que él tomó decisiones acertadas hace muchos años, y se la pela lo que haga IOTA, tanto se vaya a 10$ o desaparezca...él ya está "safado" y podría cambiar cada BTC que compró a 50$ o menos por 9000$

Analizad vuestro ratio riesgo recompensa y sabed que nadie regala euros a céntimos, pues si así fuera, otros más avispados que nosotros ya lo habrían visto.

Suerte y un saludo


----------



## Forcopula (5 Jul 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Bueno, yo hace un par de años metí esos 9.000 pavos en Bitcoin y no me ha ido tan mal. ¿Qué tal te han ido a ti tus 9.000 pavos en IOTA? ¿Han sido "eficientes" o qué?
> 
> ¿Aun sigues sin bajarte de la burra y repitiéndote a ti mismo que somos los bitcoineros los que estamos tremendamente equivocados, sostenidos por un equipo de desarrolladores incompetentes, cuando no directamente estafadores, mientras mendigamos por ahí alguna mención en algún briefing anual de alguna multinacional que quiera engañar a algún chaval jovencillo empleando alguna buzzword del mundillo de las shitcoins?
> 
> ¿Cuánto más tiene que ir a la deriva esta shitcoin para que reconozcáis de una vez vuestro error?



Que más te da a ti lo que haga el resto con su dinero? Buscas que lo metan en Bitcoin? De verdad que sois unos pesados de cojones, hasta en el hilo del oro se os ve diciendo que los bitcoincs son mejores que los metales.

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## easyridergs (5 Jul 2020)

Los bitcoñeros son unos pesados promoviendo su mierda. Si de verdad creyeran en la libertad dejarían tranquilos a los demás. Si BTC se va a la luna y IOTA a la mierda pues vale, pero que dejen de dar la murga. Cada es libre de creer en o no en lo que quiera, y más en asuntos como este en que nada está claro.

Personalmente creo que IOTA no está más arriba porque no se entiende para nada lo que es y lo que representa. Las cotizaciones actuales a día de hoy están hinchadas a base de tether y de gente que cree que se va a sacar una paguita de Nescafé a base del stake con masternodos o minando. Y una cosa sí que está clara, este esquema de negocio funciona a día de hoy que el cryptomundo no es nada, ni sirve para nada. Esta gente solo busca el beneficio a corto a base de comisiones pero les importan una mierda la red en si misma, mientras exista y la gente pague sus comisiones ya les vale. Esto, cuando realmente el mundo crypto sirva para algo ya no va a valer como negocio ni como sustento de la red. El auténtico sustento va a venir de la gente que usando la red agregue un valor añadido a su negocio, sabiendo que no depende de terceros ajenos a la red par que ésta funcione bien. Esto último es de lo que va IOTA y es lo que va a hacer que su valor incremente, porque sin IOTAs tu negocio no podrá correr sin comisiones en la red IOTA y vas a ser el primer interesado en tener IOTAs y que la red fluya lo mejor posible.

De todo esto nace el ecosistema IOTA antes de tener una red funcional, generar necesidad y deseo de uso. Lo bueno es que por fin la red sí que está mejorando. Con la red Pollen se acaba de cimentar un monstruo que aumenta los casos de uso de la red original y crea las bases de la internet 3.0.


----------



## easyridergs (5 Jul 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Analizad vuestro ratio riesgo recompensa y sabed que nadie regala euros a céntimos, pues si así fuera, otros más avispados que nosotros ya lo habrían visto.
> 
> Suerte y un saludo



Por esto que dices ningún pringao hubiera comprado BTC a por ejemplo 5$ ya que las manos fuertes lo hubieran visto venir y se lo hubieran quedado todo ellos. Pero la realidad indica lo contrario, gente que no tenía casi nada apostó por algo que no era nada en ese momento, pero sabían que en el futuro iba a ser algo muy grande, y efectivamente no se equivocaron.

No se trata de regalos, se trata de apostar y de visión de futuro. Se puede acertar nunca, una vez, o muchas, pero el tener una posición de poder actual no implica que sea eterno y si no se sabe ver el devenir de los cambios, o tener cierta visión de futuro, la gracia que te fue otorgada un buen día te puede ser arrebatada en cualquier momento. Pensemos en gigantes como Kodak, Nokia, ...


----------



## davitin (5 Jul 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Que más te da a ti lo que haga el resto con su dinero? Buscas que lo metan en Bitcoin? De verdad que sois unos pesados de cojones, hasta en el hilo del oro se os ve diciendo que los bitcoincs son mejores que los metales.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk



Quieren que les pumpeemos el mamotreto.


----------



## barborico (5 Jul 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> No se trata de regalos, se trata de apostar y de visión de futuro. Se puede acertar nunca, una vez, o muchas, pero el tener una posición de poder actual no implica que sea eterno y si no se sabe ver el devenir de los cambios, o tener cierta visión de futuro, la gracia que te fue otorgada un buen día te puede ser arrebatada en cualquier momento. Pensemos en gigantes como Kodak, Nokia, ...



Esto no es cierto porque aquí hablamos de dinero, no de capital.

En el caso del dinero, la lenta, vieja e ineficiente cadena de bloques de bitcoin da más confianza acerca de que, por ejemplo, no tengas que migrar tu seed cada 2x3 porque los desarrolladores la cagan con un truco tan barato como el de usar una librería con bicho.


----------



## easyridergs (5 Jul 2020)

barborico dijo:


> Esto no es cierto porque aquí hablamos de dinero, no de capital.
> 
> En el caso del dinero, la lenta, vieja e ineficiente cadena de bloques de bitcoin da más confianza acerca de que, por ejemplo, no tengas que migrar tu seed cada 2x3 porque los desarrolladores la cagan con un truco tan barato como el de usar una librería con bicho.



Que pesado. No ves que no paras de hacer el ridículo diciendo chorradas ?


----------



## barborico (5 Jul 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Que pesado. No ves que no paras de hacer el ridículo diciendo chorradas ?



Argumentos para refutar 0%
Humo 100%


----------



## Patanegra (5 Jul 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Las cotizaciones actuales a día de hoy están hinchadas a base de tether y de gente que cree que se va a sacar una paguita de Nescafé a base del stake con masternodos o minando. Y una cosa sí que está clara, este esquema de negocio funciona a día de hoy que el cryptomundo no es nada, ni sirve para nada. Esta gente solo busca el beneficio a corto a base de comisiones pero les importan una mierda la red en si misma, mientras exista y la gente pague sus comisiones ya les vale.



te veo bastante desconectado de las ultimas tendencias cripto. Lo de masternodos y stakear ya esta pasado de moda, ahora son las coin de DEFI lo que se lleva, algunos se sacan un x30, pero como otras modas o tendencias, la finanza descentralizada sera una solucion a un problema inexistente y pasaran a otra cosa.


----------



## easyridergs (5 Jul 2020)

barborico dijo:


> Argumentos para refutar 0%
> Humo 100%



El que no da argumentos eres tú. Repites las mismas chorradas una y otra vez.


----------



## easyridergs (5 Jul 2020)

barborico dijo:


> Argumentos para refutar 0%
> Humo 100%



El que no da argumentos eres tú. Repites las mismas chorradas una y otra vez.


----------



## easyridergs (5 Jul 2020)

Patanegra dijo:


> te veo bastante desconectado de las ultimas tendencias cripto. Lo de masternodos y stakear ya esta pasado de moda, ahora son las coin de DEFI lo que se lleva, algunos se sacan un x30, pero como otras modas o tendencias, la finanza descentralizada sera una solucion a un problema inexistente y pasaran a otra cosa.



Esas Defis son esquemas de Pump and Dump. Para el que le valga ok, a mi no me interesa.


----------



## barborico (6 Jul 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Que pesado. No ves que no paras de hacer el ridículo diciendo chorradas ?





easyridergs dijo:


> El que no da argumentos eres tú. Repites las mismas chorradas una y otra vez.



Si no puedes contestar de manera argumentada mis "chorradas" pues nada, ya bajo el debate a tu nivel:
caca culo pedo pis


----------



## easyridergs (6 Jul 2020)

barborico dijo:


> Si no puedes contestar de manera argumentada mis "chorradas" pues nada, ya bajo el debate a tu nivel:
> caca culo pedo pis



Las chorradas no hace falta rebatirlas, si no lo sabes una chorrada es un dicho o hecho que es tonto o insustancial. Tu es lo único que sabes decir, repetir como un loro chorradas para intentar pumpear tus mierdas.


----------



## barborico (6 Jul 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Las chorradas no hace falta rebatirlas, si no lo sabes una chorrada es un dicho o hecho que es tonto o insustancial. Tu es lo único que sabes decir, repetir como un loro chorradas para intentar pumpear tus mierdas.



Blao blao blao

Pero si os estoy haciendo un favor upeando el hilo, que cojones me estas contando

*Dime una sola razón por la que deba confiar en iota que NO sea especulativa. No puedes.*


----------



## Sr.Mojón (6 Jul 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Con la red Pollen se acaba de cimentar un monstruo que aumenta los casos de uso de la red original y crea las bases de la internet 3.0.



Pollen es la que te han metido a ti por el culen. Eres incapaz de reconocer que tu avaricia e ignorancia te han llevado al desastre.


----------



## easyridergs (6 Jul 2020)

Me parto, entre Mojon y Barborico vaya par de tarados.

En vez de perder el tiempo por aquí mejor llamáis al chino de Binance que se decida de una vez a pumpearos BTC, pero cuidado, no vaya a dar al botón del REKT.


----------



## barborico (6 Jul 2020)

Solo pido una sola razón no especulativa por la cual iota da más confianza fundamental de que preservará sus registros criptográficos conforme pase el tiempo.

Solo una.


----------



## Thundercat (6 Jul 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Me parto, entre Mojon y Barborico vaya par de tarados.
> 
> En vez de perder el tiempo por aquí mejor llamáis al chino de Binance que se decida de una vez a pumpearos BTC, pero cuidado, no vaya a dar al botón del REKT.



Que pumpee las IOTA también de paso...


----------



## jochemin (6 Jul 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Pollen es la que te han metido a ti por el culen. Eres incapaz de reconocer que tu avaricia e ignorancia te han llevado al desastre.



LOL


----------



## easyridergs (6 Jul 2020)

barborico dijo:


> Solo pido una sola razón no especulativa por la cual iota da más confianza fundamental de que preservará sus registros criptográficos conforme pase el tiempo.
> 
> Solo una.



Que no está en manos del gobierno chino, como por ejemplo BTC.


----------



## OrgullodePuma (6 Jul 2020)

Todos teneis razon en parte, IOTA sera una gran revolucion y junto con BTC y ETH seran los pilares del nuevo orden economico. Disfrutad los ultimos días de calma, a partir del 10 todo irá a peor. 

Vendidas 10.7Gi a 0.2125, pasaré a recoger mi owned si no esta a la mitad en 3 meses.


----------



## Thundercat (6 Jul 2020)

OrgullodePuma dijo:


> Todos teneis razon en parte, IOTA sera una gran revolucion y junto con BTC y ETH seran los pilares del nuevo orden economico. Disfrutad los ultimos días de calma, a partir del 10 todo irá a peor.
> 
> Vendidas 10.7Gi a 0.2125, pasaré a recoger mi owned si no esta a la mitad en 3 meses.



Pero hombre, con lo fácil que es poner una stop limit de venta por si rompe hacia abajo... si quieres jugar hazlo bien.


----------



## OrgullodePuma (6 Jul 2020)

Thundercat dijo:


> Pero hombre, con lo fácil que es poner una stop limit de venta por si rompe hacia abajo... si quieres jugar hazlo bien.



Soy un principiante aun, aprender a poner una orden limite a ese precio y ahorrarme un poco de comision ya me parece un exito jajaj

Edito: De todos modos estoy segurisimo de que va a caer, prefiero ganarle esos centimos


----------



## barborico (6 Jul 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Que no está en manos del gobierno chino, como por ejemplo BTC.



Te doy la razón como a un tontico y añado mejor el gobierno chino que la iota foundation


----------



## davitin (6 Jul 2020)

Esta subiendo wey.


----------



## OrgullodePuma (6 Jul 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Esta subiendo wey.


----------



## paketazo (7 Jul 2020)

Nada, la hemos cagado...el que ha pillado cacho ha sido @Patanegra con sus chainlink que le metió lo que le quedaba de los 200.000$ que fundió en la gran pillada.

Calculo que si no ha vendido, ahora ya estará a punto de recuperar los 200.000$ de nuevo, pues le quedaban 30.000$, entro en LINK por la zona de 1$ y ahora anda cerca de 6$.

Espero que así sea, y que como poco se vaya como llegó.

Al resto nos toca seguir remando ... y esperar el milagro mientras nos vamos arrugando.

Un saludo


----------



## Patanegra (7 Jul 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Nada, la hemos cagado...el que ha pillado cacho ha sido @Patanegra con sus chainlink que le metió lo que le quedaba de los 200.000$ que fundió en la gran pillada.
> 
> Calculo que si no ha vendido, ahora ya estará a punto de recuperar los 200.000$ de nuevo, pues le quedaban 30.000$, entro en LINK por la zona de 1$ y ahora anda cerca de 6$.
> 
> ...



Aun estoy a 50% de perdidas desde el 2017, entré a Link con unas pocas perras entre1 y 2 USD y vendi tras hacer ROI. Luego descubri que es la piedra angular de la cuarta revolucion industrial y me meti con dos tercios de lo que me quedaba a una media de 2.5 USD. Asi que por ahora Link me da algo mas de un x2, pero esta mierda me va a jubilar, puede llegar facilmente a cientos de dolares. El otro tercio lo tengo en btc y mierdas del DEFI, me parece raro que nadie hable de esta ultima moda cripto aqui.


----------



## Thundercat (7 Jul 2020)

Patanegra dijo:


> Aun estoy a 50% de perdidas desde el 2017, entré a Link con unas pocas perras entre1 y 2 USD y vendi tras hacer ROI. Luego descubri que es la piedra angular de la cuarta revolucion industrial y me meti con dos tercios de lo que me quedaba a una media de 2.5 USD. Asi que por ahora Link me da algo mas de un x2, pero esta mierda me va a jubilar, puede llegar facilmente a cientos de dolares. El otro tercio lo tengo en btc y mierdas del DEFI, me parece raro que nadie hable de esta ultima moda cripto aqui.



Qué mierdas del DEFI son las que lo están petando ahora?? Es que no hago mucho caso a estas modas porque me parece que es reinventar la sopa de ajos pero, ¿tiene algo que ver con Compound??


----------



## easyridergs (7 Jul 2020)

Mientras así estamos en IOTA:


----------



## Patanegra (7 Jul 2020)

respondo en el hilo de altcoins V para no contaminar este hilo.


----------



## davitin (8 Jul 2020)

Coño, espero que iota baje otra vez a los infiernos....no me acordaba que tenia puesta una orden de venta desde hace semanas y está madrugada se ha vendido automáticamente una buena parte de lo que tenía sin darme cuenta ::

Ojalá se vuelva a poner en 0.10


----------



## Registrador (8 Jul 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Coño, espero que iota baje otra vez a los infiernos....no me acordaba que tenia puesta una orden de venta desde hace semanas y está madrugada se ha vendido automáticamente una buena parte de lo que tenía sin darme cuenta ::
> 
> Ojalá se vuelva a poner en 0.10



Q pagina utilizas para tradear?


----------



## davitin (8 Jul 2020)

No, tanto no, de todos modos volverá a caer.


----------



## kpik (9 Jul 2020)

Patanegra dijo:


> Aun estoy a 50% de perdidas desde el 2017, entré a Link con unas pocas perras entre1 y 2 USD y vendi tras hacer ROI. Luego descubri que es la piedra angular de la cuarta revolucion industrial y me meti con dos tercios de lo que me quedaba a una media de 2.5 USD. Asi que por ahora Link me da algo mas de un x2, pero esta mierda me va a jubilar, puede llegar facilmente a cientos de dolares. El otro tercio lo tengo en btc y mierdas del DEFI, me parece raro que nadie hable de esta ultima moda cripto aqui.



Con "está mierda puede llegar a cientos de dólares" te refieres a LINK o IOTA? La verdad que yo descubrí LINK a 3pavos y pensé que ya estaba demasiado pumpeado :dale2:


----------



## davitin (9 Jul 2020)

Por mi podemos estar subiendo y bajando durante décadas.


----------



## davitin (10 Jul 2020)

Quieres no trolear el hilo?


----------



## davitin (10 Jul 2020)

Los comentarios magufos sobran, eso para empezar, esto me recuerda cuando saltabais al cuello defendiendo a cierto forero cuyo nombre empieza por "J" y que se dedicaba a comeros la cabeza para pumpear sus mierdas, despues de hacer que muchos perdiesen su dinero y tras la debacle de las criptos este tio y su gigantesco ego desaparecieron, asi como sus palmeros...asi que no saltes a defender a nadie que aqui cada uno es mayorcito para contestar...en cuanto a mis ordenes desatendidas...en su dia las puse por algo, ya ves como esta cayendo todo otra vez...y esto se repetira una y otra vez, seguid esperando a que iota llegue a los 10 dolares de la noche a la mañana, lol.

Por cierto, yo al menos tengo huevos para comentar mis jugadas, no como otros que no hablan para dar una falsa imagen de winners, pero vamos, cada vez comentare menos lo que hago.


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Jul 2020)

Mega Catalyst - ecosystem assurance - TM Forum | TM Forum


----------



## Forcopula (10 Jul 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Los comentarios magufos sobran, eso para empezar, esto me recuerda cuando saltabais al cuello defendiendo a cierto forero cuyo nombre empieza por "J" y que se dedicaba a comeros la cabeza para pumpear sus mierdas, despues de hacer que muchos perdiesen su dinero y tras la debacle de las criptos este tio y su gigantesco ego desaparecieron, asi como sus palmeros...asi que no saltes a defender a nadie que aqui cada uno es mayorcito para contestar...en cuanto a mis ordenes desatendidas...en su dia las puse por algo, ya ves como esta cayendo todo otra vez...y esto se repetira una y otra vez, seguid esperando a que iota llegue a los 10 dolares de la noche a la mañana, lol.
> 
> Por cierto, yo al menos tengo huevos para comentar mis jugadas, no como otros que no hablan para dar una falsa imagen de winners, pero vamos, cada vez comentare menos lo que hago.



Por mi sigue comentando, lo tuyo tiene mérito. Comprar Giotas y dejarlas cogiendo polvo lo puede hacer cualquiera (vease mi caso).

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (10 Jul 2020)

Hashgrahp tiene un supply total que mete miedo, a estos precios y con todo liberado estaría de 10º por lo que creo que le va a costar mucho subir


----------



## Pirro (10 Jul 2020)

BTC está caro porque en su día lo dejaste pasar a menos de $1000. Es buen momento para comprar eth, iota, cardano y link porque posiblemente apostaste por eth, iota, cardano y link.


----------



## Forcopula (10 Jul 2020)

Pirro dijo:


> BTC está caro porque en su día lo dejaste pasar a menos de $1000. Es buen momento para comprar eth, iota, cardano y link porque posiblemente apostaste por eth, iota, cardano y link.



Compra más BTC que está barato

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pirro (10 Jul 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Compra más BTC que está barato
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk



En unos meses reflotes y reparto de owneds. Yo siempre los he recogido con deportividad he de decir.


----------



## Forcopula (10 Jul 2020)

Pirro dijo:


> En unos meses reflotes y reparto de owneds. Yo siempre los he recogido con deportividad he de decir.



Y de verdad te digo que si se va tu de mun me alegro por los que estáis dentro.
A qué llamamos una buena subida? Un 2x? 5x? 20x? 
A cuánto tiempo llamamos unos meses?

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Forcopula (10 Jul 2020)

Pirro dijo:


> En unos meses reflotes y reparto de owneds. Yo siempre los he recogido con deportividad he de decir.



Y de verdad te digo que si se va tu de mun me alegro por los que estáis dentro.
A qué llamamos una buena subida? Un 2x? 5x? 20x? 
A cuánto tiempo llamamos unos meses?

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## easyridergs (11 Jul 2020)

La única que va a perdurar va a ser IOTA.

ETH y Cardano no pueden escalar y tienen comisiones por que sus desarrolladores no han sido valientes y se han tirado a lo fácil para asegurar la red.

LINK ya se verá pero no dejar de ser un puente entre oráculos y las DLT.

IOTA con el nuevo diseño ya ha hecho 1500 tps descentralizados, sin coordinador. No tiene comisiones y el sharding le va a otorgar miles de tps. Ya se pueden crear DAPS sin comisiones sobre goshimmer y también se pueden crear tokens coloreados. Va a ser el primer DAG descentralizado del mundo.

La V 0.2.0 de goshimmer ha sentado las bases de la DLT para el nuevo mundo que ha empezado este año 20, hay gente que prefiere mirar al pasado y soñar con que BTC va a repetir pelotazos pretéritos, pero cada vez hay más gente que sabe que no a volver a suceder. BTC ya no aporta nada a este nuevo mundo, BTC se basa en conceptos de no sostenibilidad que eran los que marcaban el siglo XX.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (11 Jul 2020)

Ya habéis derogado la termodinámica, por lo que veo


----------



## StalkerTlön (11 Jul 2020)

[PDF] Life is a Self-Organizing Machine Driven by the Informational Cycle of Brillouin | Semantic Scholar

El termodinámico deberia leer este texto... "Life is a Self-Organizing Machine Driven by the Informational Cycle of Brillouin" . La vida no debería existir según los principios de la termodinámica y aqui estamos.. ¿no?


----------



## ninfireblade (11 Jul 2020)

¿ Sigues pensando que cuando estaba a $1000 también estaba carísimo ? Porque por aquel entonces recuerdo que ya era lo que decías.

Y dentro de poco dirás que no compras a 50k "porque está carísimo" XDD


----------



## Periplo (11 Jul 2020)

Bitcoin no, sigue carísimo. 


Es el mercado amigo...


----------



## davitin (11 Jul 2020)

Pirro dijo:


> En unos meses reflotes y reparto de owneds. Yo siempre los he recogido con deportividad he de decir.



BTC no vuelve a 20.000 ni jarto de vino.


----------



## easyridergs (11 Jul 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Ya habéis derogado la termodinámica, por lo que veo



Hablas de una forma de la termodinámica que da la sensación que no sabes ni lo que es. Por tu forma de entender la termodinámica una locomotora eléctrica no debería existir, pero la evidencia empírica nos enseña que hace mucho más trabajo que una de vapor, mucho más eficiente, con más seguridad y sin saltarse tú tan consagrada termodinámica.


Mientras tanto tether con cada vez más peso en el casino criptográfico.


----------



## Pirro (11 Jul 2020)

davitin dijo:


> BTC no vuelve a 20.000 ni jarto de vino.



Jarto de vino hay que estar para apostar que BTC nunca volverá a superar máximos viendo la deriva que está tomando la situación mundial. Mi pronóstico es que tardará más o tardará menos pero sucederá por la sencilla razón de que la emisión de dólares y euros parece no tener fin -porque no lo tiene-

La buena noticia para el especulador de criptomierda es que cuando eso suceda, también habrá una altseason descomunal, pero es condición sine qua non que se rompan máximos en la criptomoneda de verdad. El ser humano tropieza cincomil veces en la misma piedra.


----------



## davitin (12 Jul 2020)

Pirro dijo:


> Jarto de vino hay que estar para apostar que BTC nunca volverá a superar máximos viendo la deriva que está tomando la situación mundial. Mi pronóstico es que tardará más o tardará menos pero sucederá por la sencilla razón de que la emisión de dólares y euros parece no tener fin -porque no lo tiene-
> 
> La buena noticia para el especulador de criptomierda es que cuando eso suceda, también habrá una altseason descomunal, pero es condición sine qua non que se rompan máximos en la criptomoneda de verdad. El ser humano tropieza cincomil veces en la misma piedra.



Si a mí me da igual, yo lo que quiero es cambiar las criptos por dolares o euros, si os pensáis que se va a crear un sistema monetario no controlado por los estados vais listos, estoy es un rollo especulativo más y por mi de puta madre siempre que gane pasta con ello, es lo que hay.


----------



## easyridergs (12 Jul 2020)

Pirro dijo:


> Jarto de vino hay que estar para apostar que BTC nunca volverá a superar máximos viendo la deriva que está tomando la situación mundial. Mi pronóstico es que tardará más o tardará menos pero sucederá por la sencilla razón de que la emisión de dólares y euros parece no tener fin -porque no lo tiene-
> 
> La buena noticia para el especulador de criptomierda es que cuando eso suceda, también habrá una altseason descomunal, pero es condición sine qua non que se rompan máximos en la criptomoneda de verdad. El ser humano tropieza cincomil veces en la misma piedra.



Jajaja, va a subir solo por la situación mundial. Y no te has preguntado porque no está subiendo ya mismo por la situación mundial, que no es precisamente buena. Quizás es que tú cripto moneda de verdad no lo es tal, y la gente que tiene pasta de verdad no entra por el aro de dejar que su dinero lo controlen las mafias mineras chinas. Ya de ti me lo iría planteado, por lo menos iría intentando aprender algo de criptos, que por lo visto no sabes gran cosas, a lo mejor entiendes porque no entra más pasta en BTC.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Jul 2020)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> [PDF] Life is a Self-Organizing Machine Driven by the Informational Cycle of Brillouin | Semantic Scholar
> 
> El termodinámico deberia leer este texto... "Life is a Self-Organizing Machine Driven by the Informational Cycle of Brillouin" . La vida no debería existir según los principios de la termodinámica y aqui estamos.. ¿no?



"Aparentemente" las estrellas tampoco deberían existir.

Pero si lo estudiases más a fondo te darías cuenta que, pequeñas reducciones locales de la entropía, como son las estrellas y la vida, suponen acelerar el incremento de entropía global de la materia (en el caso de las estrellas) y de la información (en el caso de la vida) en el Universo.

Por lo tanto respetan escrupulosamente los principios básicos de la termodinamica, incluido el segundo, en el que se dice que la cantidad de entropía del Universo tiende al aumento.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Jul 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Mientras tanto tether con cada vez más peso en el casino criptográfico.



Tether no es una criptomoneda.

Tether, IOTA y demás shitcoins centralizadas no deberían ser consideradas como competidoras de Bitcoin porque son mierdas centralizadas sin ningún valor.

La verdad es que no entiendo por qué aparecen en Coinmarketcap esas shitcoins y, por ejemplo, no aparece allí también el oro del World Of Warcraft. Porque son exactamente lo mismo.

Si metes todos los tokens centralizados en los que una empresa, persona o fundación tuviese pleno control sobre él, Bitcoin no tendría ni el 1% de representación en el "mercado".

Realmente toda la información que da esa página es una farsa.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (12 Jul 2020)

vaya fake....


----------



## easyridergs (12 Jul 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Tether no es una criptomoneda.
> 
> Tether, IOTA y demás shitcoins centralizadas no deberían ser consideradas como competidoras de Bitcoin porque son mierdas centralizadas sin ningún valor.
> 
> ...



Jeje, veo que no tienes argumentos para rebatir el ejemplo de la locomotora de vapor vs la eléctrica. Ambas funcionando bajo la ley de la termodinámica pero la segunda infinitamente más eficiente y segura.

También me hace gracia que hables de centralización y obvies que IOTA está desarrollando el primer DAG descentralizado del mundo, véase la red de pruebas Pollen sin coordinador, pero no digas nada de que el 80% del hash de BTC está controlado por 4 empresas mineras Chinas.

Quizás tengas la esperanza de que ahora que el CMC es propiedad de Binance y que éste último al ser Chino, acabe por eliminar el resto de altcoins para pumpear la shitcoin por excelencia que es BTC. Yo de ti me lo quitaría de la cabeza, los exchanges y BTC sin tether no son nada, tether es lo que da vida a BTC, tether es lo que da esperanzas a tontos como tu de que un día BTC se valore a 100k, millones o lo que vuestra calenturienta mente imagine. Pero BTC ha demostrado en más de 10 años desde su creación que no sirve para nada más que especular, que no resuelve ningún problema de la vida real, y que al final ha acabo siendo rehén del tether de los exchanges.

Te recomiendo que repases tus conceptos sobre la termodinámica y la criptografía en general, a ver si consigues liberarte del cautiverio que TETHER-BTC ha sometido sobre tu pobre mente.


----------



## StalkerTlön (13 Jul 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> "Aparentemente" las estrellas tampoco deberían existir.
> 
> Pero si lo estudiases más a fondo te darías cuenta que, pequeñas reducciones locales de la entropía, como son las estrellas y la vida, suponen acelerar el incremento de entropía global de la materia (en el caso de las estrellas) y de la información (en el caso de la vida) en el Universo.
> 
> Por lo tanto respetan escrupulosamente los principios básicos de la termodinamica, incluido el segundo, en el que se dice que la cantidad de entropía del Universo tiende al aumento.



Interesante... siempre hay que seguir estudiando, yo no tengo tan claros esos aspectos. Parece que los postulados termodinámicos podrían completarse con el concepto "negentropia" de Brillouin que concilia el problema del Demonio de Maxwell con la termodinámica, por medio de la información acumulada. Es un tema que desde luego no está cerrado y hay muchas incógnitas que todavía no conocemos. 

Por otro lado, creo que ya lo comenté pero me parece interesante: Karl Popper nos avisó de la necesidad del estudio de las nubes frente a los relojes, por la posesión de propiedades homogéneas y constantes en la variación de su forma. Esto las confiere características energéticas más cercanas al funcionamiento de lo real que las de corte mecánico utilizadas en el presente. Dentro de este punto de vista, el funcionamiento de Bitcoin me recuerda más al de un reloj, e IOTA, más al de una nube (tangle). Con esto no digo que IOTA todavia haya solucionado sus problemas, todavía no. Pero si lo consigue, sus caractéristicas energéticas estarán más cercanas al funcionamiento del mundo natural que el reloj de Bitcoin, con su enorme gasto energético.


----------



## barborico (13 Jul 2020)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Por otro lado, creo que ya lo comenté pero me parece interesante: Karl Popper nos avisó de la necesidad del estudio de las nubes frente a los relojes, por la posesión de propiedades homogéneas y constantes en la variación de su forma. Esto las confiere características energéticas más cercanas al funcionamiento de lo real que las de corte mecánico utilizadas en el presente. Dentro de este punto de vista, el funcionamiento de Bitcoin me recuerda más al de un reloj, e IOTA, más al de una nube (tangle). Con esto no digo que IOTA todavia haya solucionado sus problemas, todavía no. Pero si lo consigue, sus caractéristicas energéticas estarán más cercanas al funcionamiento del mundo natural que el reloj de Bitcoin, con su enorme gasto energético.



Así es.
Bitcoin es "sólido".
IOTA es "gaseoso". Así desde lejos se ve que es humo.


----------



## StalkerTlön (13 Jul 2020)

barborico dijo:


> Así es.
> Bitcoin es "sólido".
> IOTA es "gaseoso". Así desde lejos se ve que es humo.



Jajaja, podría ser humo pero creo que no... no confundas el humo con la nube. La nube es agua... me viene a la cabeza lo que decia Bruce Lee "Be water, my friend". Lo sólido no siempre es lo más fuerte, la piedra sólida se desgasta frente al poder del agua.


----------



## paketazo (13 Jul 2020)

Interesantes conceptos...agua, roca, "humo"...todo eso está muy bien, pero tened clara una cosa, en este universo físico del que tratamos, hay una ley irrefutable, y es que parece ser, que todo tiene un principio (caliente) y un final (frío), y en medio estamos nosotros.

El agua y la roca se desplazan en el espacio tiempo modificando sus características físicas, solido, líquido, gaseoso, piedra. grava, arena...y nosotros, nacemos y morimos...así que siendo un poco más afín con @davitin , si esto tiene que irse a las estrellas que lo haga mientras estemos vivos, si no...pues aun que se vaya al infinito, nos habremos equivocado si ya no somos jueces de tal hecho.


----------



## OrgullodePuma (13 Jul 2020)

LeeMarvin dijo:


> MANEL LOUREIRO
> @Manel_Loureiro
> Jueves, 26 marzo 2020 - 16:48
> 
> ...



Que bueno NF, he encontrado esto sobre el en el foro. En el video habla de sistema financiero y criptomonedas ¿Que pronóstico ha hecho este hombre sobre las criptos? Dice que nos recuperaremos este mismo año... ¿Bajara o no IOTA? ¿Habre cometido el mayor error de mi vida vendiendo?


----------



## Pirro (13 Jul 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Si a mí me da igual, yo lo que quiero es cambiar las criptos por dolares o euros, *si os pensáis* que se va a crear un sistema monetario no controlado por los estados vais listos, estoy es un rollo especulativo más y por mi de puta madre siempre que gane pasta con ello, es lo que hay.



El lobo de guall strit.

Evidentemente cualquier mercado especulativo va de comprar barato, vender caro y ganar. El tema es que tú has hecho justamente lo contrario, te has comido infinidad de owneds, has palmado pasta y lejos de mantener un mínimo de humildad, pareces reafirmarte en los mismos planteamientos que te hicieron perder. 

De hecho davitin, y no lo digo por joder, eres un crack en todo esto pero a la inversa. Son varias veces las que te he visto acertar suelos y techos, pero siempre apostando en sentido contrario. Sea como sea es una habilidad y te insto a que sigas posteando por aquí.

Un saludo.


----------



## davitin (13 Jul 2020)

Pirro dijo:


> El lobo de guall strit.
> 
> Evidentemente cualquier mercado especulativo va de comprar barato, vender caro y ganar. El tema es que tú has hecho justamente lo contrario, te has comido infinidad de owneds, has palmado pasta y lejos de mantener un mínimo de humildad, pareces reafirmarte en los mismos planteamientos que te hicieron perder.
> 
> ...



Bla bla bla bla.

Paso de pumpear tu mierda.


----------



## Pirro (13 Jul 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Paso de pumpear tu mierda.



Y por eso tengo claro que se romperán los 20.000.


----------



## Pirro (14 Jul 2020)

Tanto tú como @davitin me abordan en segunda persona del plural, haciéndome partícipe en un bando imaginario, el "contrario". Ese simplismo de partir de un ellos y un nosotros quizá le ayude a uno a sentirse ubicado pero le aleja a uno de la verdad. Ese mismo simplismo lleva a muchos a aferrarse a un cadáver, pues pasar página sería una traición o el reconocimiento evidente de haber sido engañado. ¿Cómo le vamos a dar la razón a los hijos de puta del bando contrario? Antes de malvender los quemo.

Y sí, es evidente que a todos nos gusta el sucio y cochino dinero y la controversia está en la estrategia a seguir para conseguir parte de ese sucio y cochino dinero, por tanto enfatizar aquí que esto se hace por pasta es como estar en un burdel diciendo que se está ahí para que se la chupen. Thanks for the info shurmano, pero se sobrentiende.


----------



## davitin (14 Jul 2020)

Pirro dijo:


> Tanto tú como @davitin me abordan en segunda persona del plural, haciéndome partícipe en un bando imaginario, el "contrario". Ese simplismo de partir de un ellos y un nosotros quizá le ayude a uno a sentirse ubicado pero le aleja a uno de la verdad. Ese mismo simplismo lleva a muchos a aferrarse a un cadáver, pues pasar página sería una traición o el reconocimiento evidente de haber sido engañado. ¿Cómo le vamos a dar la razón a los hijos de puta del bando contrario? Antes de malvender los quemo.
> 
> Y sí, es evidente que a todos nos gusta el sucio y cochino dinero y la controversia está en la estrategia a seguir para conseguir parte de ese sucio y cochino dinero, por tanto enfatizar aquí que esto se hace por pasta es como estar en un burdel diciendo que se está ahí para que se la chupen. Thanks for the info shurmano, pero se sobrentiende.



Al ignore, cansas.


----------



## Pirro (14 Jul 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Al ignore, cansas.



Me parece correcto.

Yo a tí te voy a seguir. Eres oro.


----------



## Thundercat (14 Jul 2020)

Yo me lo paso bien aquí en el subforo, personalmente he cambiado mi punto de vista y pienso más en el largo plazo e intentar generar flujo de efectivo, pero por apostar el 20% de mi capital en shitcoins no pierdo nada. También aprecio mucho las opiniones de los que os pasáis por aquí.


----------



## paketazo (14 Jul 2020)

No tenéis ni puta idea HODL A MUERTE!!!

quién cambie sus criptos por sucio Fiat debe ser castigado entregandomelo a mi.

Aquí la única Ciencia que funciona para ganar, es que no hay ninguna ciencia que te garantice eso .

Suerte y salud


----------



## easyridergs (15 Jul 2020)

Joder, está más movido este hilo que el de BTC ...


----------



## calamatron (15 Jul 2020)

logico,iota es el futuro,btc es una puta mierda.


----------



## Suburban2 (15 Jul 2020)

Que dicen de los SAGITARIOS?


----------



## Patanegra (15 Jul 2020)

calamatron dijo:


> logico,iota es el futuro,btc es una puta mierda.



Sera quizas el futuro, pero las monedas DEFI sigien escalando en el market cap (COMP, AAVE y otas que vienen con fuerza) y de aqui a dos meses Iota tendra el mismo precio y el puesto 30 del cmc.


----------



## Thundercat (15 Jul 2020)

Aquí no hablamos de tecnología, hablamos de especulación. Y hablando de tecnología, todas las cripto son soluciones a problemas que no existen, incluida la moda esta del DeFI.


----------



## Thundercat (15 Jul 2020)

Thundercat dijo:


> Aquí no hablamos de tecnología, hablamos de especulación. Y hablando de tecnología, todas las cripto son soluciones a problemas que no existen, incluida la moda esta del DeFI.



Para nada compañero, total nadie sabe lo que pasará mañana.
Un saludo.


----------



## davitin (15 Jul 2020)

Patanegra dijo:


> Sera quizas el futuro, pero las monedas DEFI sigien escalando en el market cap (COMP, AAVE y otas que vienen con fuerza) y de aqui a dos meses Iota tendra el mismo precio y el puesto 30 del cmc.



Pero que cojones es eso del defi?


----------



## Patanegra (15 Jul 2020)

yo estoy aqui por la pasta, pero me alegro que alguien financie desinteresadamente el desarrollo tecnologico y el avance de la humanidad.


----------



## davitin (15 Jul 2020)

Por cierto, BTC está a punto de caer y con el iota, que ahora mismo está zombi dependiente de BTC.

Lo repito, está todo a punto de caer otra vez.


----------



## Patanegra (15 Jul 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Pero que cojones es eso del defi?



si te lo digo, vas a entrar tarde y mal y perder pasta, haz los deberes tu mismo y no sigas los consejos de nadie aqui, incluido yo mismo. Gracias a los excelentes consejos de aqui perdi 200K euros....pero Link me los ha casi recuperado.


----------



## davitin (15 Jul 2020)

Patanegra dijo:


> si te lo digo, vas a entrar tarde y mal y perder pasta, haz los deberes tu mismo y no sigas los consejos de nadie aqui, incluido yo mismo. Gracias a los excelentes consejos de aqui perdi 200K euros....pero Link me los ha casi recuperado.



Nano no me hables de moneditas, metiendo pasta en esos chiringos no hacía más que perder en el año aquel del pico, si recupere o gane algo en su momento fue metiendole al top 10 (bueno, iota no es top 10 pero tiene mucho holder y es de las sólidas ahora mismo).


----------



## davitin (15 Jul 2020)

Por mi os podéis cachondear de mi todo lo que queráis, me suda en rabo.

Sabes que? Después de este mensaje ya no posteo más en este hilo, os lo dejo enterito a los Trolls, a los cm y a los gilipollas que se arruinaron siguiendo a El Juli y que ahora callan como putas.


----------



## paketazo (15 Jul 2020)

El Dow Jones es amigo de no caer de golpe en la primera "ostia" , el cabrón suele precisar dos o tres antes de tumbarse definitivamente...y ahora ya vamos a por la segunda.

Yo no me quedaría comprado en nada de bolsa...ojo...hablo de mi.


----------



## easyridergs (16 Jul 2020)

Si alguien se quiere montar un nodo sobre Amazon AWS ya se puede:

AWS Marketplace: IOTA Hornet Node


----------



## kpik (17 Jul 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Si alguien se quiere montar un nodo sobre Amazon AWS ya se puede:
> 
> AWS Marketplace: IOTA Hornet Node



Esto es muy buena publi o me lo parece solo a mi?


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Jul 2020)

kpik dijo:


> Esto es muy buena publi o me lo parece solo a mi?



Realmente lo único que significa es que ahora es aún más sencillo montar un nodo. Ya sé que AWS suena muy bonito, pero es implemente eso, facilidad para montar una buena infraestructura en la nube.


----------



## Pirro (17 Jul 2020)

Me habéis espantado a @davitin y nos hemos quedado en fuerte marejada sin brújula ni barómetro. 

Cabrones.


----------



## Pirro (18 Jul 2020)

Pues te habría venido bien mi brújula y la de tantos otros cuando lo viste caro a menos de $1000 .


----------



## easyridergs (19 Jul 2020)

Pirro dijo:


> Pues te habría venido bien mi brújula y la de tantos otros cuando lo viste caro a menos de $1000 .



Eso mismo debió pensar el SoftBank japonés cuando entró en WeWork, hasta que le llegó el estacazo ...

Mientras tanto, empresas como Unilever, UPS están por cosas serias y preparándose para el futuro que viene de la mano de IOTA:


----------



## curvilineo (21 Jul 2020)

Al final hice bien en hacer caso al hilo, subida potente.


----------



## StalkerTlön (21 Jul 2020)

Faltaba por regar un poco a IOTA... de todos modos, para hacer "trading" no es que sea una buena moneda (de momento). De hecho es probable que si acaba esta mini alt-season la que suba es BTC y caigan las demás.. De IOTA , en mi opinion, mejor tener lo que cada uno considere a "Hold" por que el dia que despegue va a ser estratosférico.


----------



## StalkerTlön (21 Jul 2020)

Viendo este video de "Educación financiara y criptomonedas", con el comportamiento que ha tenido hoy IOTA, comenta que ahora es su favorita para trading, por encima de ETH y BTC...y no es precisamente un maximalista de IOTA.


----------



## easyridergs (21 Jul 2020)

Que os parece el último vídeo de EDAG ? Vaya, no hace referencia a BTC, ni a ETH, ni a Cardano, hace referencia a IOTA. Es su clara apuesta de futuro, el DAG es la evolución de la blockchain y en DAG la número uno es IOTA.





Y otra novedad, hasta el chino de Binance calienta motores:


What is a Directed Acyclic Graph (DAG) in Cryptocurrency? | Binance Academy


----------



## Thundercat (21 Jul 2020)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Viendo este video de "Educación financiara y criptomonedas", con el comportamiento que ha tenido hoy IOTA, comenta que ahora es su favorita para trading, por encima de ETH y BTC...y no es precisamente un maximalista de IOTA.



He visto algunos videos suyos, a toro pasado es muy espabilado este. Su opinión no la considero más importante que la de cualquiera que postea por aquí.


----------



## StalkerTlön (21 Jul 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Que os parece el último vídeo de EDAG ? Vaya, no hace referencia a BTC, ni a ETH, ni a Cardano, hace referencia a IOTA. Es su clara apuesta de futuro, el DAG es la evolución de la blockchain y en DAG la número uno es IOTA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vaya, como se han currado el video sólo por divertimento... porque desde luego IOTA es una "SCAM", el futuro es la blockchain


----------



## StalkerTlön (21 Jul 2020)

Thundercat dijo:


> He visto algunos videos suyos, a toro pasado es muy espabilado este. Su opinión no la considero más importante que la de cualquiera que postea por aquí.



Este youtuber también dice que está en buen momento:


----------



## Wolfan99 (22 Jul 2020)

Buenas, me uno por aquí con 700 IOTAS en cartera. Compré cuando estaban más arriba y venía buscando consuelo a ver si había alguién más en mi misma situación. ¿Como veis el panorama?


----------



## StalkerTlön (22 Jul 2020)

Wolfan99 dijo:


> Buenas, me uno por aquí con 700 IOTAS en cartera. Compré cuando estaban más arriba y venía buscando consuelo a ver si había alguién más en mi misma situación. ¿Como veis el panorama?



Pues puede parecer caro si compraste a un precio superior. Hubo gente en el foro que compro BTC a 100$ y a muchos les parecia caro. ¿Imaginas tener 700BTC? Bueno, IOTA para llegar a eso deberia capitalizar una burrada y tener éxito en la implantación de lo que promete, pero es una posibilidad... Intenta promediar con compras periódicas si quieres rebajar el precio al que compraste. Otra opción es olvidarse unos años, porque seguramente le queda tiempo, pero nunca se sabe en el criptomundo, puede subir como un cohete en cualquier momento: noticias de uso de alguna gran empresa, implantación exitosa el Coordicidio, etc. Está claro que por fundamentales IOTA es única.


----------



## hakuna_matata (22 Jul 2020)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Pues puede parecer caro si compraste a un precio superior. Hubo gente en el foro que compro BTC a 100$ y a muchos les parecia caro. ¿Imaginas tener 700BTC? Bueno, IOTA para llegar a eso deberia capitalizar una burrada y tener éxito en la implantación de lo que promete, pero es una posibilidad... Intenta promediar con compras periódicas si quieres rebajar el precio al que compraste. Otra opción es olvidarse unos años, porque seguramente le queda tiempo, pero nunca se sabe en el criptomundo, puede subir como un cohete en cualquier momento: noticias de uso de alguna gran empresa, implantación exitosa el Coordicidio, etc. Está claro que por fundamentales IOTA es única.



Ya se que es un tema recurrido...pero que precio le veis de aqui a 1 año y 5 años vista?

En otros foros siempre comentan que por capitalización nunca va a llegar a valer mas de lo que vale bitcoin...pero seria una locura pensar si todo fuese bien (coordicidio, estandarizacion, grandes partners, adopcion, en definitiva un nuevo paradigma de Internet) pudiese llegar a capitalizaciones más altas como Google/Apple? Y no me refiero en un periodo de 1-5 años, sino de cara a 10-20 años?

Saludos


----------



## Integer (22 Jul 2020)

Wolfan99 dijo:


> Buenas, me uno por aquí con 700 IOTAS en cartera. Compré cuando estaban más arriba y venía buscando consuelo a ver si había alguién más en mi misma situación. ¿Como veis el panorama?



Como te ha dicho *StalkerTlön puedes promediar.

Poniendo que compraras en máximos, 700 miotas a 5€, son 3500€.

Supongamos que inviertes la misma cantidad ahora, que son muchos Merkels, pero supongamos.

3500€ / 0.23€ = 15217 Miotas. A partir de 0.43 tendrías la inversión total cubierta (contando las primeras 700 a 5€).

Si crees que el proyecto tiene futuro, promediar a la baja es una buena opción (si te lo puedes permitir).

Yo entré en iota cuando se listó en Bitfinex, compré caro, tenía 400 miotas y estaba contentísimo. Ahora tengo unas cuantas más y mi promedio son 0.18€/miota.*

La cartera la tengo completa, pero si bajara pongamos a 0,1 - 0.14 volvería a meter algo para vender en 0.18.


----------



## hakuna_matata (22 Jul 2020)

Obviamente una capitalización x100 a la que actualmente tenga BTC no va darse. Pero tampoco tengo claro el alcance del impacto de IOTA como complete la visión que se le presupone.

Si llega a 1 Euro habrá mucha gente que venda, pero como el producto funcione y haya efecto red a ver a donde llega IOTA. A la actual capitalización de Bitcoin, IOTA estaría en unos 55 Euros... actualmente es Bitcoin es el rey pero..... como, repito, IOTA complete su visión y se le de uso real....esa capitalización se va a quedar corta.

El sentido común en el mercado cripto no existe. Todo funciona por especulación....pero si encima le añades una tecnología disruptiva y un potencial uso...OJO. Y eso para mi es la gran ventaja de IOTA vs Bitcoin.

Saludos!


----------



## hakuna_matata (22 Jul 2020)

Si, eso es una burrada.

Muchas veces cuando soltamos estas "predicciones", no cuantificamos realmente que capitalización están moviendo las grandes empresas/activos. Si las comparáramos con ellas veríamos que algunos precios que se dan no tienen sentido.


----------



## kpik (22 Jul 2020)

Yo voy all in en iota y ni en mis mejores sueños me imagino una miota a 10.000$. Pensad que el supply es mucho mayor, una capitalización igual a la del BTC, lo que significa iota a 70$ sí que podría ser. Incluso a tres cifras si todo va sobre ruedas y es la tecnología disruptiva del futuro, algo para lo que en cualquier caso queda mucho y pueden pasar millones de cosas, desde que sea un fracaso hasta que logren lo que prometen pero aparezca un proyecto mejor.

PD: yo hasta que no lleguemos mínimo a 20$ no vendo ni una, o nos jubilamos o seguimos pobres pero las migajas para otro.


----------



## Thundercat (22 Jul 2020)

Yo pienso que lo que se necesita es hype por la tecnología (coordicide) en un mercado alcista para que tenga la mínima oportunidad de explotar y volver a máximos de 2018.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (22 Jul 2020)

Wolfan99 dijo:


> Buenas, me uno por aquí con 700 IOTAS en cartera. Compré cuando estaban más arriba y venía buscando consuelo a ver si había alguién más en mi misma situación. ¿Como veis el panorama?



¿Recuerdas los hilos de Maidsafe, de NXT, de burbucoin, de QUANTUM, etc.? Pues lo mismo ocurrirá con IOTA. Seguirá cayendo y cayendo en el ránking de shitcoins hasta resultar tan irrelevante como las anteriores estafas, enterrada por estafas posteriores un poco más sofisticadas.


----------



## StalkerTlön (22 Jul 2020)

A ver, es una posibilidad, que no quiere decir que sea fácil ni remotamente.
Cuando empezó BTC ¿quien iba a imaginar que llegara el precio actual? Pocos y ahi está BTC.

Por especular, si IOTA fuera, por ejemplo el standard de la comunicación entre máquinas... recordando el ejemplo que ponia Valdeande, no lo pongo yo, : "¿cúal es la unidad mínima unitaria por ejemplo al echar gasolina a un coche a dia de hoy...? El céntimo de Euro,¿no?
Pues cual es la unidad mínima en IOTA, 1 IOTA...¿no? (no confundir con MIOTA que es equivalente a 1.000.000 IOTAS). 
Pues echen cuentas si IOTA se convirtiera en el Standard universal, por ejemplo, para recargar tu coche eléctrico, la equivalencia sería entre centimo de euro y 1 IOTA".

¡Es algo exagerado...,! ¿pero alguno de nosotros tiene una bola de cristal para ver el futuro?, ¿alguien puede calcular el volumen de microtransacciones en el futuro entre máquinas y el montante económico que eso supondrá?
¿Si IOTA se convierte en el standard alguien puede predecir su techo?

Yo no digo que no sea una inversión de alto riesgo, que cada uno valore eso, pero también es cierto que su revalorización puede ser gigantesca.


----------



## Forcopula (22 Jul 2020)

Se te va un poco la olla, aqui nadie ha dicho que vaya a suceder nada, de hecho lo ha nombrado inversión de alto riesgo.

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Forcopula (22 Jul 2020)

Mira tío o nos enseñas tu bola de cristal o tu sabes tan poco como el resto, igual que se dice que Iota se va a cero, otra posibilidad es que suba para arriba, el precio del Bitcoin no lo vamos a ver y nadie lo discute, la capitalización existe la posibilidad de que si pero de momento es remota.

Yo he llegado a leer que Bitcoin se va a 100k e incluso a 1M, no creo que suceda.

Hace un año ni de coña hubiese pensado que una pandemia nos mandaba al guano y que llevar mascarilla iba a ser lo "normal" y miranos.

Ni tú ni nadie tiene la bola de cristal o sino no estarías aquí perdiendo el tiempo.

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Forcopula (22 Jul 2020)

Yo si te digo que ni tengo ni puta idea de lo que va a pasar, ni tampoco de lo que no va a pasar en el criptomundo.

Tú que sabes, podrías decirnos hasta donde no ves posible que siga subiendo con tu sentido común.

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Forcopula (22 Jul 2020)

Mira, lo primero yo a tí no te he faltado. Que tu madre te educase como lo hicieron con ella en la barriada gitana donde os criasteis no es excusa.

Yo ni siquiera he especulado con precio y estás aqui diciendo gilipolleces. También te digo que he visto los mensajes de los bitcoincs a 1M y ahi no te he visto visto abrir el hocico. Adalid de la verdad váyase ahora a llorarle al patriarca. Por mi parte dejo de ensuciar el hilo y borraré el resto de mensajes en un rato, que sospecho que es tu intención.


----------



## StalkerTlön (22 Jul 2020)

A ver, que sólo estoy especulando y he citado un comentario de Valdeande, no tergiverses. No tengo ni idea de hasta donde puede llegar. La rentabilidad no la puedes saber ni tu, ni nadie. Pero que tiene posibilidades de multiplicar por un número bastante alto es probable. Y el potencial de IOTA es ENORME. Así como de que se vaya a cero también es posible.

Pero vamos, según lo que comentas, es imposible que una rentabilidad como la de BTC se vuelva a producir jamás de los jamases... o de la ETH ... o de la propia IOTA para los que compraron en la ICO... eso ya no es posible, ¿no?

Por otro lado, ¿hay alguna alternativa seria a dia de hoy en el sector que se está metiendo IOTA? ¿Alguna que tenga los "partners" que tiene IOTA por detrás? ¿Porque habrían de hacer EDAG, JAGUAR, BOSCH, etc, promoción con videos poniendo de ejemplo IOTA...? ¿Sabemos el potencial del impacto económico que puede tener todo esto...?

Que haya un solo protocolo en la capa inferior sobre lo que se monte el estandar del IoT tambien es imposible, ¿no? Pues quizás ocurra comparativamente como en los comienzos de Internet, siendo que todo se ha ido estandarizando hasta el uso actual.
¿Sabemos acaso el futuro del orden económico mundial? ¿Es acaso comparable con la bolsa de hoy( Intel, Apple, etc), este nuevo sistema económico, si todo se va al garete y termina habiendo una moneda única? O como dice Valdeande, que no tiene porque tener razón, que sólo haya 3, BTC, ETH e IOTA. Nada de lo de hoy es comparable.

Algunos tuvieron en su día la visión de comprar BTC, y en su día fue una inversión de altísimo riesgo, y seguro que habrían personas como tu diciendo que la predicción de Hal Finney sobre el valor futuro de BTC era una auténtica locura. Todavia no ha llegado y es difícil que lo haga, pero se ha ido acercando... ¿o no?

Aqui hablamos de posibilidades, no de certezas. Cada uno es libre, pero condicionado, de elegir el camino que quiera.


----------



## StalkerTlön (22 Jul 2020)

Edito: Esperemos que no suceda eso, pero en todo caso habrá más máquinas ,seguro que muchas más que hoy, y podrían comerciar e intercambiar información y datos con IOTA.


----------



## easyridergs (22 Jul 2020)

Por un lado:

IOTA only DLT Representative at the European Banking Congress | IOTA News

Por otro:



Tendremos los colored coins en IOTA ...


----------



## kpik (22 Jul 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Por un lado:
> 
> IOTA only DLT Representative at the European Banking Congress | IOTA News
> 
> ...



Hombre, si la quieren usar como stable coin, no es muy buena noticia para los especuladores que estamos aquí xD


----------



## StalkerTlön (22 Jul 2020)

Parece que IOTA está en un buen momento desde el punto de vista del AT, en tendencia alcista clara, según este youtuber (minuto 9:00) :


----------



## easyridergs (22 Jul 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Recuerdas los hilos de Maidsafe, de NXT, de burbucoin, de QUANTUM, etc.? Pues lo mismo ocurrirá con IOTA. Seguirá cayendo y cayendo en el ránking de shitcoins hasta resultar tan irrelevante como las anteriores estafas, enterrada por estafas posteriores un poco más sofisticadas.



Amigo, deja ya de decir chorradas, no te das cuenta que ya no te hace caso ni Dios? Tenéis el hilo muerto.

BTC ha tenido su oportunidad, después de 12 años no lo utiliza ni el 0.001 % de la población. Te aferras a un CMC manipulado por los chinos y el tether. Ya está, ya pasó, el que se hizo rico se hizo, y el que no pues no. Asúmelo y serás más feliz, dejando a los demás disfrutando de sus ilusiones, sean ciertas o no.


----------



## easyridergs (22 Jul 2020)

kpik dijo:


> Hombre, si la quieren usar como stable coin, no es muy buena noticia para los especuladores que estamos aquí xD



Si no tienes IOTAs no hay stable coin. Si no tienes IOTAs no puedes utilizar gratuitamente de forma intensa la red IOTA. Habrá un exchange entre IOTAs y Coloured Coins.


----------



## StalkerTlön (23 Jul 2020)

Nuevo video de Valdeande sobre IOTA:



Explica el estado actual de las fases de IOTA. Apunta que Europa y el futuro euro digital pueden tener en mente IOTA al tener gasto energético muy bajo y 0 "fees", vamos, todas las ventajas que tiene respecto a las blockchains. Asi que en la misma linea que comentaba Easyridergs unos comentarios atras.


----------



## StalkerTlön (25 Jul 2020)

Digital Euro Project Favors IOTA Network More Than ETH Or XRP


Más noticias sobre el euro digital e IOTA.


----------



## Gotic12 (26 Jul 2020)




----------



## calamatron (28 Jul 2020)

Hay teneis al gran bitcoin casi en 11k,iota como siempre en la miseria.
No tengo bitcoin,pero a dia de hoy reconozco q me equivoque con iota,y subestime a bitcoin.


----------



## hakuna_matata (28 Jul 2020)

Esto es una carrera de fondo.


----------



## calamatron (28 Jul 2020)

las defi son una puñetera estafa al igual q las mierda ico,no me vengas con tonterías.


----------



## paketazo (30 Jul 2020)

Dale una semana


----------



## calamatron (30 Jul 2020)

iota despega señores,se acabo la tardanza


----------



## hakuna_matata (30 Jul 2020)

Hitachi registrando patentes donde se menciona a IOTA....cuando empiecen a florecer todas las semillas....ojito al crecimiento exponencial que podemos tener en adopcion y en precios.


----------



## T-34 (30 Jul 2020)

Me siento como me sentia en 2017 antes del bull run, recuerdo cuando pille IOTA a 1.6, y vendi en 4.5, que sensacion...


----------



## calamatron (30 Jul 2020)

no te lo crees ni tu q en 5 meses va a ahcer lo de 2017,ahora hay mas conciencia


----------



## calamatron (30 Jul 2020)

T-34 dijo:


> Me siento como me sentia en 2017 antes del bull run, recuerdo cuando pille IOTA a 1.6, y vendi en 4.5, que sensacion...



yo lo compre a o,40 y no vendi pensando q me haria rico.
ahora en cuanto llegue a 5 si llega,vendo y salgo corriendo


----------



## T-34 (30 Jul 2020)

calamatron dijo:


> yo lo compre a o,40 y no vendi pensando q me haria rico.
> ahora en cuanto llegue a 5 si llega,vendo y salgo corriendo



Te va a castigar el niño jesus con tus edits.

No he dicho que vaya a hacer lo que hizo, solo he comentado la sensacion que tengo. No se por que la gente comentais de esa manera, pareceis frustrados e intranquilos. Como si hubierais metido la pasta que no os podiais permitir perder, sin mas.


----------



## Integer (30 Jul 2020)

Se viene el FOMO.

Si tenéis buena cartera y ya os estáis arrepintiendo de haber pillado tener más, buena señal.

Pero sin locuras, que las IOTAs las carga el diablo.


----------



## kpik (30 Jul 2020)

Tranquilidad señores, como bien dijo Negrofuturo, por debajo de 1$ todavía no hemos nacido. Pero si todo sigue lo previsto viene un año muy bueno para IOTA.


----------



## calamatron (30 Jul 2020)

Y tambien puede aparecer la virgen maria y llegar a 30 en diciembre,en fin.


----------



## kpik (30 Jul 2020)

170!????????? Si llega a 20 propongo una fiesta xd

En serio ves factible las 3 cifras a un año vista?


----------



## easyridergs (30 Jul 2020)

De momento ayer por la noche con la introducción de varios cambios como el white flag, en la red de pruebas comnet se sobrepasaron los 1000 ctps. A eso le falta, de momento, quitar los bundles y pasar a la nueva estructura, después optimizar, pero ya sobrepasamos las 1000 ctps probando para pasar a la mainnet. Que se vaya preparando la vieja guardia del cryptomundo.


----------



## hakuna_matata (31 Jul 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> De momento ayer por la noche con la introducción de varios cambios como el white flag, en la red de pruebas comnet se sobrepasaron los 1000 ctps. A eso le falta, de momento, quitar los bundles y pasar a la nueva estructura, después optimizar, pero ya sobrepasamos las 1000 ctps probando para pasar a la mainnet. Que se vaya preparando la vieja guardia del cryptomundo.



Una preguntilla...siempre leo lo de los bundles....podrias explicarme/resumirme que es y porque penaliza tanto?


----------



## calamatron (31 Jul 2020)

Con el plllen 0.0.2 se ha llegado ya a los 10000 ctps
[automerge]1596220678[/automerge]
Con el plllen 0.0.2 se ha llegado ya a los 10000 ctps


----------



## paketazo (31 Jul 2020)

Lo de las TPS está muy bien, pero centralizados no cuenta. XRP ya hace años que puede hacer 50.000 TPS, Qtum 10.000 , Tron 2000, Lumens 1000 ...

La clave de esto, y se que suena ya aburrido, es realmente llegar a fulminar la centralización. Cuando apaguen el ordenador del "jefe" esto sí será revolucionario.

Veremos si ese trilema acaba dando frutos o solo es publicidad por enésima vez.


----------



## calamatron (1 Ago 2020)

Puesto 25,lo de siempre nos vamos al guano


----------



## easyridergs (1 Ago 2020)

hakuna_matata dijo:


> Una preguntilla...siempre leo lo de los bundles....podrias explicarme/resumirme que es y porque penaliza tanto?



Es un empaquetado de transacciones que proviene del diseño de CFB. Por lo visto ayuda a que se pierda el sincronismo en los nodos en este caso al sobrepasar las 1000ctps sostenidas. Con la estructura de la fase 2 desaparecen.


----------



## easyridergs (1 Ago 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Lo de las TPS está muy bien, pero centralizados no cuenta. XRP ya hace años que puede hacer 50.000 TPS, Qtum 10.000 , Tron 2000, Lumens 1000 ...
> 
> La clave de esto, y se que suena ya aburrido, es realmente llegar a fulminar la centralización. Cuando apaguen el ordenador del "jefe" esto sí será revolucionario.
> 
> Veremos si ese trilema acaba dando frutos o solo es publicidad por enésima vez.



En la red principal no, solo TEST.


----------



## easyridergs (2 Ago 2020)

Mi no saber. Martillo Hans y Tether-BTC Chino tienen la clave.


----------



## T-34 (2 Ago 2020)

ya vienen a buscarnos las hembras, se estan dando cuenta de que IOTA es el futuro.


----------



## orbeo (2 Ago 2020)

Compelee55 dijo:


> * Estoy buscando un hombre espana interesado, con buen sentido del humor. Solo chatea o diviértete. Solo hombres mayores de 21 años. Escribe en mi página personal, no contesto aquí. *
> Flora ahora está en línea: "He subido algunas de mis fotos de mi nueva sesión". - InstaBio



Ola


----------



## T-34 (5 Ago 2020)

venga, que llegamos al 0.31...


----------



## T-34 (5 Ago 2020)

el volumen es una puta mierda, si esto no sube, que no va a subir, cuando caiga bitcoin vamos a llorar.


----------



## Integer (6 Ago 2020)

T-34 dijo:


> el volumen es una puta mierda, si esto no sube, que no va a subir, cuando caiga bitcoin vamos a llorar.



Coincido, pero también funciona al revés.

Si en un momento dado se da un anuncio o una PoC (que se dará entre bastidores, no nos equivoquemos) y empieza a mover el inversor potente, la industria, el aumento de volumen tendrá suficiente energía como para lanzar una libra de bacon al cinturón de asteroides.

Entre tanto es posible que el precio haya bajado a los paupérrimos 0.08. Perfecto. Los que tengan una media muy alta podrán promediar por dos duros, sin que suponga poner toda la carne en el asador. Los que tengan una media muy buena podrán jugar con bajo riesgo y multiplicar la inversión a esos precios x2 o x3 en pocas semanas.

Si se va al guano definitivo para desaparecer, pues ya está. Sabíamos a lo que veníamos. Haberle metido 500-600-1000€ más no va a suponer la gran diferencia. Al final es dinero, y hay cosas más importantes.

Claro que nos gusta dormir con la tranquilidad del desahogo (el que la tenga), pero no es lo primero.


----------



## paketazo (6 Ago 2020)

Pienso que quizá , la mayoría de los que seguimos este y otros proyectos de este microuniverso, nos centramos demasiado en el detalle, ¿qué quiero decir?

Por ejemplo @Parlakistan o @easyridergs no paran de poner avances muy concretos que pocos o casi nadie entiende, y sí, seguro que sean la ostia, pero para la mayoría de humanos es como ver llover en invierno.

Por ejemplo el caso de ETH, fue un claro ejemplo de lo que digo... por las épocas del 2013-2015 aparecían bastantes proyectos imitando a BTC, pero eso sí, cada uno con su mucho más mejor blockchain...el tiempo demostró que los clones son eso, clones...tienen su lugar, pero si no aportan mucho más pues BTC seguirá al mando.

Cuando apareció ETH y se empezó a hablar de contratos inteligentes, cadenas dentro de cadenas, la gran inmensidad de peña, no tenía ni papa de lo que iba, y fue ya años después, cuando empezaron a correr proyectos sobre la cadena ETH, cuando se valoró más objetivamente el resultado.

¿quienes fueron avispados?...pues los que supieron entender que ETH tenía un nicho con potencial, y como muchos fondos, bancos, y manos fuertes no se coscaron en su día de BTC y quedaron rezagados, pues empezaron a comprar ETH y convertirlo en un baluarte de "innovación" y "futuro"

IOTA podría tener la tecnología de algo revolucionario, creo que eso es aceptable por casi todos, pero ¿tiene las manos fuertes que la sustentarán y darán apoyo y confianza?

No hablo de Bosch, o Jaguar...me refiero a fondos de inversión, bancos, o similares...capaces de decantar en mercado hacia el lado que decidan.

será IOTA la ETH de esta década.

Podría serlo, pero no lo veo claro...como tampoco vi nunca que ETH pudiera acompañar o superar a BTC en el olimpo.


----------



## Integer (6 Ago 2020)

Interesa. Fecundo la emoción.


----------



## paketazo (6 Ago 2020)

Buenas cuestiones...lástima que solo puedan leerse por foros y no en tertulias familiares o entre colegas en la calle.

Tenemos que partir de un principio universal para entender el concepto de valor.

¿cuando algo tiene valor?

Generalmente cuando es escaso y muy demandado.

¿es escaso el billete verde?

No, no es escaso, pero sí es muy demandado, y eso le otorga un gran valor como reserva.

@Negrofuturo tu, como seguidor de los metales, lo sabes perfectamente, no son ellos que valgan más, si no que el dólar vale cada vez menos.

la gente de a pie, no tiene la capacidad de entender que la inflación real se está disparando en determinados nichos, y el oro, es un indicador avanzado de ello.

Ahora pensemos...sí el dólar es la moneda del comercio internacional, y esta se está depreciando poco a poco...o mucho a mucho últimamente, ¿es interesante atesorar fiat?

Yo no lo atesoraría más allá de una cuantía necesaria para vivir seguro un lustro por ejemplo...a partir de ahí hay que buscar inversiones alternativas con una aversión al riesgo interesante.

EL caso del oro es lógico, quién no tenga algo de oro en su ajuar (plata o platino), es que no es un inversor de largo plazo.

¿a parte del oro?

Ladrillo en la medida de lo posible...no es necesario comprar un ático con vistas en Puerto Banús, o un local comercial en Central Park...una plaza de garaje en un edificio Paco es una opción loable dependiendo del poder adquisitivo de cada "martir"


Ahora viene la cuestión que me planteas...¿ETH & Cia subirán en la proporción que el dólar se deprecie?

Yo no lo sé a ciencia cierta, pero si tengo cubierto oro y ladrillo, pues casi que prefiero probar con alguna cripto (BTC, ETH, IOTA, DASH...) que meter dinero en bolsa a estas alturas del "timo" , ya que hoy en día la bolsa es una estafa piramidal de libro.

La proporción de inflación del dólar que repercuta en cripto de momento no será notable, pero si continúa esa política monetaria expansiva global como solución de todos los problemas, el fiat no será más que una putisima mierda que todos tratarán de cambiar por cualquier cosa.


Hoy mismo le decía a mi mujer que el dinero es una de las cosas más baratas de crear que existen, y sirven para comprar el tiempo, que es una de las cosas más caras que existen en el universo... ¿quién entiende esto?... es como cambiar oro por rocas de granito.

Las cripto que sigan siendo útiles y que se usen para algo más que especular romperán máximos...empezando por BTC y siguiendo por ETH...no tengo dudas, como jamás tuve dudas de que el oro rompería máximos o que el Santander perdería los 2$...por ahí están mis posts de hace años...no me comeré el owned, es solo cuestión de tiempo y de aplicar la lógica.

Un recurso escaso y finito que se adquiere con un recurso abundante...que cada uno valore lo que desea más, pero os vaticino que en un tiempo nadie cambiará sus criptos por fiat.


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Ago 2020)

Interesante esta página de la Unión Europea.

Innovation radar > Innovation > Energy Trading Platform

Le dan una subvención de tipo "IA" (Innovation Action) al proyecto de ciudades inteligentes y trading de energía. Este tipo de subvención no se entrega para investigación, sino para entregar un producto terminado. 

Me quedo con esto:

The European Commission has recognized IOTA as "a key innovator" for its effort to create energy-positive cities.

Ya que @paketazo pregunta, traigo una actualización de desarrollo.

IOTA Research Status Update August 2020


----------



## remonster (6 Ago 2020)

Joer...creo que avisamos, no?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (6 Ago 2020)

Ahora están los novatos avariciosos siendo estafados con el Defi. Vuestro tiempo pasó. El tangle ya es solo un murmullo en la arboleda de shitcoins. Es la ley de hierro de las shitcoins y otros antes que vosotros la aprendieron... exactamente de la misma forma.


----------



## Forcopula (6 Ago 2020)

#IOTA Becomes “Key Innovator” in EU's €80,000,000,000 Research Program:

IOTA Becomes “Key Innovator” in EU's €80,000,000,000 Research Program


----------



## T-34 (7 Ago 2020)

dios te oiga


----------



## T-34 (7 Ago 2020)

si iota se va a 1100$, me compro una winchester y te busco.


----------



## calamatron (7 Ago 2020)

Iota a 1100?,pero chivo tu que coño fumas?.
Yo creo que no pasas de 25 años


----------



## Integer (7 Ago 2020)

calamatron dijo:


> Iota a 1100?,pero chivo tu que coño fumas?.
> Yo creo que no pasas de 25 años



Hombre, yo no creo esos números, pero vamos, tampoco me los hubiera creído de BTC y ETH y mira...


----------



## T-34 (7 Ago 2020)

Integer dijo:


> Hombre, yo no creo esos números, pero vamos, tampoco me los hubiera creído de BTC y ETH y mira...



pero coño, que capitalizacion necesita IOTA para eso? es una parida


----------



## Integer (7 Ago 2020)

T-34 dijo:


> pero coño, que capitalizacion necesita IOTA para eso? es una parida



Pues eso digo... que no lo creo. Tampoco se decir cuál es el máximo que podría esperar alcanzar. 20? 50?

Dic 2017 fue muy salvaje, llegó a $5 estando realmente verde. ¿Es factible multiplicar ese máximo por 4 con un proyecto sólido cuando esté funcionando? Eso ya son 20.


----------



## kpik (7 Ago 2020)

Yo también creo que 1000$ ni en nuestros sueños más húmedos. En el mejor de los casos contando que triunfa y es el proyecto top de los top, 100$ ya me parecería extraordinario.


----------



## OrgullodePuma (7 Ago 2020)

calamatron dijo:


> Iota a 1100?,pero chivo tu que coño fumas?.
> Yo creo que no pasas de 25 años



Tío, tu crees que te vas a hacer rico con la de Pi Network, no se que es peor...


----------



## paketazo (7 Ago 2020)

IOTA a 1000$ = 2.779.530.283.000$ de capitalización total.

BTC a 200000$ = 3.700.000.000.000$ de capitalización total.

ETH a 50000$ = 5.600.000.000.000$ de capitalización total.

APPLE hoy = 2.000.000.000.000$

Muchos números...tantos que parece un lío del copón...pero claro....¿y si para comprar una barra de pan hacen falta 100$?...¿ya no parece tanto , verdad?

Imposible IOTA a 1000$... me defraudáis los especuladores del foro... en los mercados no hay nada imposible.

¿es imposible que el oro valga 10.000$ la onza?

Os pongo un ejemplo:

En agosto del 2018 un dólar equivalía a 60 bolívares

Hoy por un dólar te dan 277.691 bolívares

Cuando manipulas los mercados poco o nada es imposible, solo lo que realmente tiene valor, lo mantendrá en el tiempo, mientras las divisas van convirtiéndose en humo con las décadas, esto último es ley.

No estoy criticando al fiat...ha hecho su trabajo de expolio de una manera formidable, sobre todo desde la eliminación del patrón oro, pero hoy en día es uno de los peores bienes que se pueden atesorar para el largo plazo (20 años por ejemplo)

Buenas noches y buen fin de semana.


----------



## calamatron (7 Ago 2020)

OrgullodePuma dijo:


> Tío, tu crees que te vas a hacer rico con la de Pi Network, no se que es peor...



Pi te llega a 10$ y connunos miles regalaos ya eres rico.
Iota tienes q invertir mucho pa hacerte rico con 10$,no me compares


----------



## T-34 (8 Ago 2020)

Pierdes tu credibilidad poniendo a este notas. 

No va y suelta que "Rusia tiene armas más poderosas", si, un país que casi tiene el PIB del pueblo de mis padres, va a tener armas más poderosas que USA o China, porque claro, todos sabemos que lo más novedoso de usa es el M4 que sale en el Call of duty modern warfare...


----------



## easyridergs (8 Ago 2020)

Que animados tenemos el hilo, como me gusta. 

Mientras 1000ctps en la red de pruebas a puntito ya de pasar a la mainnet.

El grupo de investigación sobre el multiverso ya lo tenemos funcionando.


----------



## T-34 (8 Ago 2020)

No es el centro de mi vida, pero joder, no sé me ocurriría comparar la potencia militar de mi pueblo con la de España en su conjunto... Simplemente me tomo en serio cuando comento algo.


----------



## Registrador (8 Ago 2020)

Hoy vendí ayer a 0.32, los cuentos de lechera para otros


----------



## Forcopula (8 Ago 2020)

Registrador dijo:


> Hoy vendí ayer a 0.32, los cuentos de lechera para otros



En mi caso metí dinero que me podía permitir perder, para quedarme como entré no me salgo, me van las lecheras


----------



## calamatron (8 Ago 2020)

Bajara a 0,20 como siempre,ademas en octubre la pandemia hara de las suyas y otra vez al suelo


----------



## PlanetaOTC (8 Ago 2020)

Fíjate, yo le veo más parecido con el fractal de BTC de 2014-2016:


----------



## T-34 (9 Ago 2020)

Vamos chavales, nadie se hizo rico en un día. Ya vamos por 0,34. Imaginaos el bombazo vertical que va a dar que Trump esta en un vünquer.


----------



## Forcopula (9 Ago 2020)

Iota casi en 0'35 vamos poco a poco pero vamos


----------



## kpik (9 Ago 2020)

Parece que estamos despegando pero sinceramente, el coste de oportunidad de habernos mantenido hodl en iota está siendo altísimo. Podríamos haber hecho un X5 fácilmente si hubiésemos estado en otros proyectos. La verdad, tengo mucha fe en iota pero me gustaría una buena subida pronto, como la que han tenido Link y muchas más, y no una simple subida marcada por la corriente alcista general. A ver si pasamos de 1$ este mes.


----------



## Mig29 (9 Ago 2020)

kpik dijo:


> Parece que estamos despegando pero sinceramente, el coste de oportunidad de habernos mantenido hodl en iota está siendo altísimo. Podríamos haber hecho un X5 fácilmente si hubiésemos estado en otros proyectos. La verdad, tengo mucha fe en iota pero me gustaría una buena subida pronto, como la que han tenido Link y muchas más, y no una simple subida marcada por la corriente alcista general. A ver si pasamos de 1$ este mes.



Por eso es tan importante la diversificación, y más en un mundo en plena construcción como es el crypto.
Y por supuesto no meterlo todo en criptos.
Yo voy haciendo aportaciones semanales dependiendo de la que vea con un precio y un proyecto interesante. Y ante la duda, si nada me convence, a BTC, que nos guste o no, es jugar a lo seguro a día de hoy.


----------



## Forcopula (9 Ago 2020)

Mig29 dijo:


> Por eso es tan importante la diversificación, y más en un mundo en plena construcción como es el crypto.
> Y por supuesto no meterlo todo en criptos.
> Yo voy haciendo aportaciones semanales dependiendo de la que vea con un precio y un proyecto interesante. Y ante la duda, si nada me convence, a BTC, que nos guste o no, es jugar a lo seguro a día de hoy.



Si no es indiscreción, cuánto aportas semanalmente? O cuánto consideras que es una aportación semanal razonable? Es porque estoy estudiando hacer algo parecido, pero esa, que sería la base, no la tengo nada clara.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Mig29 (9 Ago 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Si no es indiscreción, cuánto aportas semanalmente? O cuánto consideras que es una aportación semanal razonable? Es porque estoy estudiando hacer algo parecido, pero esa, que sería la base, no la tengo nada clara.
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Para nada es indiscreción. Yo siempre creo que la aportación hay que hacerla en función de los ingresos y gastos de cada uno, hay que aportar algo que no vaya a suponernos problemas de liquidez.
En mi caso aporto 100 euros semanales, a algunos les parecerá muchísimo y otros muy poco, pero en mi caso es lo que mejor se adapta. Las aportaciones son lo que es para acumular.
Luego cuando hemos visto caídas gordas, he realizado aportaciones de hasta 6000€, esas las he vendido cuando he tenido una ganancia del 20% sin prisas.


----------



## calamatron (10 Ago 2020)




----------



## calamatron (10 Ago 2020)

Yo estoy hasta las pelotas de iota,te sube 1 o 2 centimos cada nose cuanto tiempo,mientras q otras te suben dolares enteros.
Quiero meter 50 euros a algo con futuro q no sea la aburrida iota.
Sabeis alguna interesante q pueda darme una alegria a corto medio plazo?


----------



## kpik (10 Ago 2020)

calamatron dijo:


> Yo estoy hasta las pelotas de iota,te sube 1 o 2 centimos cada nose cuanto tiempo,mientras q otras te suben dolares enteros.
> Quiero meter 50 euros a algo con futuro q no sea la aburrida iota.
> Sabeis alguna interesante q pueda darme una alegria a corto medio plazo?



Con 50€ para darte una alegría te recomiendo irte de copas.

Ahora en serio, entiendo tu sensación. Yo quería haber entrado a solana o link hace un par de meses y no lo hice para seguir con IOTA, y mira lo que han crecido unas y otra. Pero bueno, dicen que la fortuna recompensa a los pacientes no? A mi me da la sensación de que está despertando la bestia.


----------



## calamatron (10 Ago 2020)

Nose tio,pero desespera


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Ago 2020)

calamatron dijo:


> Yo estoy hasta las pelotas de iota,te sube 1 o 2 centimos cada nose cuanto tiempo,mientras q otras te suben dolares enteros.
> Quiero meter 50 euros a algo con futuro q no sea la aburrida iota.
> Sabeis alguna interesante q pueda darme una alegria a corto medio plazo?



Metele a chainlink y así nos dejas tranquilos con tanto lloro.


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Ago 2020)




----------



## kpik (11 Ago 2020)

Hemos pasado la barrera del 0,37. Última llamada para subir al tren?


----------



## calamatron (11 Ago 2020)

Ni de coña,volvera a 0,20


----------



## paketazo (11 Ago 2020)

0.43 es muy importante.

No sé si lo pasará del tirón o retrocederá para tomar carrerilla. 

Alt season mode on.


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Ago 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> 0.43 es muy importante.
> 
> No sé si lo pasará del tirón o retrocederá para tomar carrerilla.
> 
> Alt season mode on.



En coinmarketcap lo estoy viendo ahora mismo a 0.40. Si es un nivel importante seguramente lo toque y corrija algo o se quede lateral. Vamos a ver qué opina Negro futuro. De todos modos si se nota que empieza a haber altseason. Ahora mismo donde más dinero se puede ganar es en el mundo de las criptonedas. Y la cosa no ha hecho más que empezar.


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Ago 2020)

El reset pasa por un cambio de modelo económico, vamos a ver cosas muy interesantes en este mercado en lo que queda de 2020 y 2021.


----------



## Integer (11 Ago 2020)

calamatron dijo:


> Ni de coña,volvera a 0,20



No seas tan negativo hombre, aunque compraras a 4.

Son pasos muy buenos. Yo a 15 vendo la mitad y el resto lo dejo en barbecho. Que igual no llegamos nunca, así que técnicamente estoy como tú.


----------



## easyridergs (11 Ago 2020)

Plantearse vender para no perder valor puede ser un error. El FIAT está en proceso de derroicion y pasarse a otro proyecto puede ser un suicidio. Ningún otro proyecto en su mainnet puede hacer 1000 ctps y una vez esté descentralizado el consenso IOTA va a ser la número uno del CMC. Lo que hay que plantearse es estar atento para saber cómo generar MANA y así poder obtener rédito de éste.


----------



## calamatron (11 Ago 2020)

Hay defis que ya estan haciendo 10000ctps


----------



## paketazo (11 Ago 2020)

Dando por sentado que este proyecto logre todos sus hitos en 2 o 3 años, posiblemente será top 3, pero si tarda mucho tiempo, más de 5 años, ya os digo que podemos irnos olvidando.

EL tiempo en tecnología es más que oro, y aquí no es diferente, ya que quién primero logra una solución eficiente a un problema, se lleva el gato al agua.

Por cierto, estoy en verde respecto al dólar, pero pierdo un 80% respecto BTC en esta inversión.


----------



## easyridergs (11 Ago 2020)

calamatron dijo:


> Hay defis que ya estan haciendo 10000ctps



Negativo, esas 1000 ctps no son en la DLT. Son en el servidor centralizado de la DEFI pero en la DLT nada de eso.


----------



## easyridergs (11 Ago 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Dando por sentado que este proyecto logre todos sus hitos en 2 o 3 años, posiblemente será top 3, pero si tarda mucho tiempo, más de 5 años, ya os digo que podemos irnos olvidando.
> 
> EL tiempo en tecnología es más que oro, y aquí no es diferente, ya que quién primero logra una solución eficiente a un problema, se lleva el gato al agua.
> 
> Por cierto, estoy en verde respecto al dólar, pero pierdo un 80% respecto BTC en esta inversión.



BTC no se en que va a quedar, pero desde luego que no entra en la agenda 2030. Yo apuesto por una IOTA en el puesto 1 ya que para la mayoría de casos va a ser la más fácil y barata de implementar. Para mi ETH será la segunda, los casos que no puedan correrse sobre IOTA como los SC muy complejos, que no necesitan una alta escalabilidad y en el que los costes no son tan relevantes, es muy probable que acaben corriendo sobre ETH.


----------



## kpik (11 Ago 2020)

calamatron dijo:


> Hay defis que ya estan haciendo 10000ctps



Alguien que pueda explicarme un poco en qué consisten los Defis y sus ventajas? O algún proyecto interesante de verdad? O es todo humo? La verdad que no le he prestado ni atención a esta moda y me gustaría saber si es algo más que eso.


----------



## spala (11 Ago 2020)

IOTA este mes implementa la fase 1 de la llamada fase "Chrysalis"
se supone que superará los 1000 ctps y 10 segundos de confirmación

aunque seguirá siendo centralizada hasta que no llegue el año que viene, estos de IOTA no son muy fiables en sus desarrollos, tardan la vida para cualquier mini paso. Se agradece que suba el precio igualmente, ya era puta hora, a ver si al menos nos quedamos sin pérdida.


----------



## spala (11 Ago 2020)

kpik dijo:


> Alguien que pueda explicarme un poco en qué consisten los Defis y sus ventajas? O algún proyecto interesante de verdad? O es todo humo? La verdad que no le he prestado ni atención a esta moda y me gustaría saber si es algo más que eso.



DeFi, finanzas descentralizadas, "Decentraliced Finances"

pues todo lo que tenga que ver con proyectos que den operabilidad económica equitativa a las finanzas centralizadas, es decir, exchangers descentralizados, interés por depósito, derivados, préstamos... todo lo que está surgiendo intentando substituir a toda la basura actual.
Vamos, una revolución, a veces un poco compleja de seguir por que salen proyectos potentes como la espuma y casi tienes que hacer un curso en cada uno para entender el funcionamiento,

Igualmente casi todos los proyectos actuales se basan en Ethereum, (que quizás pegue un subidón bonito este año, lástima que no tengo nada comprado.) y como Ehtereum no logre escalar en velocidad etc... al final igual terminan muchos proyecots migrando a otras plataformas más innovadoras que están por salir en nada.


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Ago 2020)




----------



## calamatron (11 Ago 2020)

Cualquiera compra ahora,tiene q corregir


----------



## OrgullodePuma (11 Ago 2020)

OrgullodePuma dijo:


> Vendidas 10.7Gi a 0.2125, pasaré a recoger mi owned si no esta a la mitad en 3 meses.



La madre que me parió, en que mal momento me interesé por la astrología.. Consejo por favor ¿Volveremos a verla por debajo de octubre a diciembre? ¿Recojo mi owned ya, claudico y compro?


----------



## OrgullodePuma (11 Ago 2020)

Hombre si como dice NF Iota se va a 1000$ pues que más da comprar a 0.20 que 0.30.

La verdad, creo que no he entendido tu mensaje, vale que BTC consume muchos terawatios, pero y si por una de aquellas "descubren" la fusión nuclear o vete tu a saber y el tema de la energía ya no sería un problema


----------



## Forcopula (11 Ago 2020)

OrgullodePuma dijo:


> La madre que me parió, en que mal momento me interesé por la astrología.. Consejo por favor ¿Volveremos a verla por debajo de octubre a diciembre? ¿Recojo mi owned ya, claudico y compro?



Yo no recogería owned, tienes tiempo, en cualquier caso vendiste todo el arsenal de Iotas? No sé qué recomendarte la verdad, si multiplica es muy buen momento para comprar, pero cualquiera pone la mano en el fuego con esta esquizofrénica...


----------



## easyridergs (11 Ago 2020)

OrgullodePuma dijo:


> Hombre si como dice NF Iota se va a 1000$ pues que más da comprar a 0.20 que 0.30.
> 
> La verdad, creo que no he entendido tu mensaje, vale que BTC consume muchos terawatios, pero y si por una de aquellas "descubren" la fusión nuclear o vete tu a saber y el tema de la energía ya no sería un problema



Cuando tengan un sistema de fusión nuclear listo para la producción es muy probable que ya ni IOTA exista, BTC menos aun.


----------



## T-34 (11 Ago 2020)

quien dijo que Trump se fue a OHIO a un bunker? 
*Trump, obligado a interrumpir una rueda de prensa tras un tiroteo junto a la Casa Blanca*

si que ha durado este hombre poco en el bunker


----------



## kpik (11 Ago 2020)

Si llegamos a 1000$, cosa que ni en mis mejores sueños imagino, propongo hacer una fiesta lonchafinista. Ayuno barcos y putas.


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Ago 2020)




----------



## Parlakistan (11 Ago 2020)




----------



## Thundercat (11 Ago 2020)

El volumen de negociación es bajo, de vez en cuando le dan un empujoncito hacia arriba, pero ahira ha aparecido oferta fuerte.


----------



## calamatron (11 Ago 2020)

Nos vamos a la luna pero no voy a comprar mas xsi...


----------



## paketazo (11 Ago 2020)

Ya se comentó que el 0,43$ es un hueso muy duro.

Hay gente que está especulando al alza con promedios sobre 0,3$, pero en general los holders de largo plazo si han promediado estas semanas habrán bajado el precio sobre estas cotas 0,40$-0,50$ y es muy posible que vendan para quedar en tablas.

Por abajo de los que han entrado para largo en la última bajada por las cotas de 0,15$ tienen jugosas plusvalías que viendo la verticalidad del movimiento no dudan en hacer efectivas.

0,33$ debería de soportar la bajada y no perderse, si se rompe ese soporte, pues a seguir cascándola,

Suerte


----------



## Caligulin (11 Ago 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Ya se comentó que el 0,43$ es un hueso muy duro.
> 
> Hay gente que está especulando al alza con promedios sobre 0,3$, pero en general los holders de largo plazo si han promediado estas semanas habrán bajado el precio sobre estas cotas 0,40$-0,50$ y es muy posible que vendan para quedar en tablas.
> 
> ...



Los que estuvimos en 2017 sabemos que en caso de bullrun cualquier precio por debajo de 1$ es un chollo.


----------



## Wolfan99 (12 Ago 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Recuerdas los hilos de Maidsafe, de NXT, de burbucoin, de QUANTUM, etc.? Pues lo mismo ocurrirá con IOTA. Seguirá cayendo y cayendo en el ránking de shitcoins hasta resultar tan irrelevante como las anteriores estafas, enterrada por estafas posteriores un poco más sofisticadas.



Lo sé y seguramente pase, el tema en que en su día me quedé más o menos atrapado ahí y en ripples (alrededor de 700 también) y el dinero que tengo ahí no lo necesitaba para nada, era para pruebas de ese estilo. Lo dejaré ahí y sin en 10 años ha pegado pelotazo bien y sino pues a pastar jeje


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Ago 2020)

Seguimos con las patentes,


----------



## Integer (12 Ago 2020)

De momento vela diaria verde, un poco justa, pero verde, y en las semanales el MA(7) está para cruzar con fuerza el MA(99) tras haber cruzado el MA(25) hace 9 semanas.

Además la MA(99) está casi plana, corrigiendo la tendencia bajista arrastrada desde hace mucho.

Si BTC no pega un pinchazo gordísimo se puede venir algo grande solo por AT. Al margen los fundamentales que despliegue la IF.


----------



## Pedre (12 Ago 2020)

Integer dijo:


> De momento vela diaria verde, un poco justa, pero verde, y en las semanales el MA(7) está para cruzar con fuerza el MA(99) tras haber cruzado el MA(25) hace 9 semanas.
> 
> Además la MA(99) está casi plana, corrigiendo la tendencia bajista arrastrada desde hace mucho.
> 
> *Si BTC no pega un pinchazo* gordísimo se puede venir algo grande solo por AT. Al margen los fundamentales que despliegue la IF.



Yo creo que BTC caerá en torno a 19% (y en dicho escenarioarrastrará a las alts)


----------



## kpik (13 Ago 2020)

Parece que nos hemos estabilizado en 0,37. Veremos cómo evolucionan las próximas semanas


----------



## paketazo (13 Ago 2020)

kpik dijo:


> Parece que nos hemos estabilizado en 0,37. Veremos cómo evolucionan las próximas semanas



mientras esté por encima de 0,33$ el movimiento alcista tendrá continuidad...personalmente creo que no volveremos a mínimos.


----------



## calamatron (13 Ago 2020)

En septiembre lo veremos en 0,25 yo creo,en cuanto caiga la bolsa


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Ago 2020)




----------



## Parlakistan (13 Ago 2020)

Dev Status Update — August, 2020

Chrysalis fase 1 sale este próximo día 19.


----------



## calamatron (14 Ago 2020)

*Vaya noticion*


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Ago 2020)

¿Futuros micropagos en PlayStation?


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Ago 2020)

Me sigue pareciendo muy interesante que mencionen el tangle. DAGs no hay muchos que digamos.


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Ago 2020)

En este mundillo hablar de Tangle es hablar de IOTA, no nos confundamos.

Y esta estructura me suena bastante, aunque sea un concepto meramente teórico, conocen bien de lo que estamos hablando. Otra cosa es que lleguen a desarrollar en IOTA o no.


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Ago 2020)

Aquí otra de las menciones que se anuncian, como se ve hay productos terminados vy otros que son especulaciones.


----------



## Forcopula (14 Ago 2020)

Subimos rozando el 0'41 y en el puesto 20 (todo esto según el cmc). Por lo menos hay movimiento


----------



## calamatron (15 Ago 2020)

Nos vamos a la luna


----------



## paketazo (15 Ago 2020)

calamatron dijo:


> Nos vamos a la luna



roto en chart de 24H el 0,44 puede ser...tiene toda la pinta


----------



## T-34 (15 Ago 2020)

calamatron dijo:


> Nos vamos a la luna



A la luna esta yendo chainlink, no así IOTA


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Ago 2020)

Muy interesante esto que he leído hoy



Leer la serie de tweets. Esto es especulativo, pero el ceo de software AG cree que IOTA será la base de gaiaX, la cual es el proyecto de la Unión Europea para no depender de la nube de Google y de la de Amazon, la cual copa el 50% del mercado mundial. Se trata de un proyecto muy ambicioso impulsado por Bosch, Siemens, SAP, el gobierno Alemán y Francés principiante, hay más de 300 empresas implicadas. Para final de este año se empezaría a ver algo de este proyecto.

Merece la pena echar un vistazo y leer sus casos de uso

Home

Creo que la clave de este proyecto es que los alemanes no se fian de Google y Amazon y temen robos de datos y de propiedad intelectual y necesitan crear una infraestructura más libre y segura.


----------



## Thundercat (15 Ago 2020)

T-34 dijo:


> A la luna esta yendo chainlink, no así IOTA



Pero este es el jilo de IOTA, no nos jodas la fiesta.


----------



## Thundercat (15 Ago 2020)

niveles de referencia son el que está rompiendo hoy y los 0.52. Después de eso ya no hay nada hasta 1$.


----------



## Forcopula (15 Ago 2020)

Chainlink nos saca x5 de cap de mercado, eso quiere decir que cuando estemos en 2'10 aprox estaremos al mismo en teoría, aunque no de precio, no?


----------



## Forcopula (15 Ago 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Chainlink nos saca x5 de cap de mercado, eso quiere decir que cuando estemos en 2'10 aprox estaremos al mismo en teoría, aunque no de precio, no?



Quería decir si llegamos a 2'10, perdón por el lapsus


----------



## PlanetaOTC (15 Ago 2020)

Ahora le toca al abuelo romper los 12k y seguir marcando el camino para que después las alts vuelvan a subir.


----------



## Forcopula (16 Ago 2020)

No lo andéis gafando, con 0'10$ a la semana después de los ultimos 2 años me doy por muy satisfecho.


----------



## Thundercat (16 Ago 2020)

El volumen sigue siendo ridículo, mucho menor que el que se veía en 2018 incluso en rangos laterales.


----------



## Thundercat (16 Ago 2020)




----------



## Thundercat (16 Ago 2020)

En binance hay un poco más pero tampoco es para tirar cohetes


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Ago 2020)

Las directrices alcistas tan aceleradas suelen romperse para buscar líneas menos escarpadas. Creo que cuando BTC se calme vamos a ver esos 0.54.


----------



## kpik (18 Ago 2020)

Espero que pumpee antes de 5 años. Es más, si no supera su ath en 2021 no le auguro buen futuro. Al final no es sólo ser el mejor sino llegar a tiempo. Si otro ofrece una solución peor pero se adopta antes, gana.


----------



## T-34 (18 Ago 2020)

a este ritmo voy a tener que trabajar para pagarme un atico...


----------



## calamatron (18 Ago 2020)

Esto no sube ni a tiros,hasta los cataplines.
El q espere q mañana va a subir por la actualizacion q espere sentado


----------



## Forcopula (18 Ago 2020)

La calma que precede a la tormenta... CHAN CHAAAAN!!! 

No me lo creo ni yo, pero si no ganamos más pasta al menos unas risas sí.


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Ago 2020)

Hombre, yo quiero el barco ya, pero las cosas son como son.

Por cierto, mañana sale Chrisalys fase 1 o lo que es lo mismo, pasa el protocolo a la versión 1.5


----------



## Burbujerofc (18 Ago 2020)

Quería entrar hace unas semanas si se ponía a 0.35, no recuerdo exactamente la fecha pero se puso a subir. 

Tras el pumpeo de antes de ayer (o hace 3-4 días!) y el dig que llevan todas las criptos hoy, IOTA incluida, obviamente, creo que tendré más tiempo para leer e ir hasta la resistencia de 0.43, creo, y si hay buena literatura y noticias tal vez meter algo más To the moon.

La llevo siguiendo desde que estaba en otro foro y ¿quizás este sea ese tren que no pasa 2 veces?


----------



## Mig29 (18 Ago 2020)

A día de hoy apenas hay fundamentos para que el precio se sostenga y pasa igual con todas las criptos. Puede llegar a valer 1 céntimo de euro, y eso será lo de menos, si llevan a buen puerto el proyecto, el precio se multiplicaría por 1000 o por 10000 desde allí, yo creo que desde hace tiempo está claro que la IF no se financia con el precio de IOTA, si no con los fondos de las empresas que colaboran y participan en el proyecto más fondos de la UE y del gobierno alemán.
Igual que cuando llego a 5 dólares, no había nada que lo sustentara y por eso el precio se hundió. Paciencia y no seáis codiciosos, y repartid un poco la cesta también, no todo a Iota, si confiáis mucho en el proyecto yo diría máximo un 50%.


----------



## Forcopula (18 Ago 2020)

Hola @Me-llamo-PEPE, tienes el movimiento de los últimos meses? Muchas gracias!


----------



## PlanetaOTC (18 Ago 2020)

Regla básica en mercados: compra en el rumor, vende la noticia. Lo esperado vamos.


----------



## calamatron (18 Ago 2020)

Ya lo dijeron en su dia,q el precio de iota les importaba tres cojones.
Desde luego no miran x sus compradores estos perros sino estaria entre las 5 primeras ya.


----------



## taichi (18 Ago 2020)

calamatron dijo:


> Ya lo dijeron en su dia,q el precio de iota les importaba tres cojones.
> Desde luego no miran x sus compradores estos perros sino estaria entre las 5 primeras ya.



Eso es precisamente lo que me da mas esperanaza. Veo muy positivo que se centren en el desarollo y no se preocupen en inflar la cotización Si el proyecto tiene resultados , el precio ya acompañara.


----------



## Mig29 (18 Ago 2020)

calamatron dijo:


> Ya lo dijeron en su dia,q el precio de iota les importaba tres cojones.
> Desde luego no miran x sus compradores estos perros sino estaria entre las 5 primeras ya.



Es que IOTA no es una criptomoneda especulativa, es un proyecto experimental potencialmente revolucionario y con mucho calado, la cotización a dia de hoy es irrelevante para el equipo, la ICO fue una forma de financiarse inicialmente, pero, como he dicho, me da a mi que a día de hoy su fuente de financiación es otra, hay que tener en cuenta que por lo que se vislumbra, IOTA tiene un apoyo institucional y empresarial muy fuerte en Alemania y centroeuropa.


----------



## paketazo (18 Ago 2020)

Como IOTA tenga que vivir de la financiación institucional estamos jodidos. 

Una fundación que busca dar valor a un proyecto cuyos holders son personas físicas o jurídicas privadas, financiada con fondos públicos fuera de los presupuestos nacionales o europeos no tiene mucho sentido. 

Puedo entender que se rescate la banca aún que no lo comparta, pero que el estado financie IOTA lo veo lejos de la realidad... Aún que por mi no habría problema. 

La pasta fue la ICO y los IOTA que mantenga la fundación, y cuando se acaben, no descarto que hagan como en la bolsa... Ampliación de capital al canto. 

Un saludo


----------



## calamatron (19 Ago 2020)

Bravo paketazo,no tienen otra cosa q hacer las instituciones q financiad a estos


----------



## calamatron (19 Ago 2020)

Toma galleta de todo jajajajajajajaja.
Lo de siempre vamos,nada nuevo,dejaos de tanta grafica q esto hace loq quiere


----------



## PlanetaOTC (19 Ago 2020)

calamatron dijo:


> Bravo paketazo,no tienen otra cosa q hacer las instituciones q financiad a estos



IOTA Becomes Key Innovator of EU's +CityxChange Project

¿Estás invertido en IOTA? Lo digo porque cada vez que te leo suenas muy pesimista. De buena fé y humildemente te recomiendo que no mires esto tan a menudo y lo dejes correr, los cambios de tendencia necesitan tiempo y las explosiones que parece que esperas no llegan tan rápido como a todos nos gustarían. Lo peor es obsesionarse con el precio.

Si está decidido que IOTA suba en este ciclo, no te preocupes que lo hará, pero todo a su debido tiempo.


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Ago 2020)




----------



## Integer (19 Ago 2020)

CFB está esperando que algo salga tremendamente mal para echar toda la bilis que lleva un tiempo guardando.


----------



## calamatron (19 Ago 2020)

PlanetaOTC dijo:


> IOTA Becomes Key Innovator of EU's +CityxChange Project
> 
> ¿Estás invertido en IOTA? Lo digo porque cada vez que te leo suenas muy pesimista. De buena fé y humildemente te recomiendo que no mires esto tan a menudo y lo dejes correr, los cambios de tendencia necesitan tiempo y las explosiones que parece que esperas no llegan tan rápido como a todos nos gustarían. Lo peor es obsesionarse con el precio.
> 
> Si está decidido que IOTA suba en este ciclo, no te preocupes que lo hará, pero todo a su debido tiempo.



Si si,es mi mayor apuesta pero viendo los ultkmos 3 años ya desespera,gracias.


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Ago 2020)

Integer dijo:


> CFB está esperando que algo salga tremendamente mal para echar toda la bilis que lleva un tiempo guardando.



Pues de momento se va a tener que joder, han actualizado ya a 1.5 y la red funciona estupendamente. Ya está lista para funcionar a 1000 ctps sin problema. La criatura de CFB, IRI ha muerto. Larga vida a Hornet.


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Ago 2020)




----------



## Caligulin (19 Ago 2020)

¿Como veis el precio actual para entrar?

Quiero meterle porque veo que en cuestion de dias/semanas/meses pasara del dolar pero quiero un buen precio para apalancarme sin miedo y no se si bajara mas


----------



## kpik (19 Ago 2020)

Caligulin dijo:


> ¿Como veis el precio actual para entrar?
> 
> Quiero meterle porque veo que en cuestion de dias/semanas/meses pasara del dolar pero quiero un buen precio para apalancarme sin miedo y no se si bajara mas



Yo creo que es el mejor momento. Está practicamente igual que hace 2 años (incluso algo menos), por lo que si yo mismo llego a saberlo me hubiera salido a invertir en otras cosas y vuelto ahora. Todo puede pasar pero lo lógico sería que a partir de ahora empiece a subir. EDIT: No había visto lo de apalancarse. Piensa que las criptos no es como la bolsa, es mucho más volátil y facil de perder todo aunque la tendencia sea Bull.


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Ago 2020)

Caligulin dijo:


> ¿Como veis el precio actual para entrar?
> 
> Quiero meterle porque veo que en cuestion de dias/semanas/meses pasara del dolar pero quiero un buen precio para apalancarme sin miedo y no se si bajara mas



Yo en cryptos no me apalancaria. Si lo lo haces, un apalancamiento X2 o X3 como mucho. Yo veo el mercado alcista, pero los que jugais con derivados podéis ser carne de cañón al tener el casino las cartas marcadas.


----------



## Caligulin (19 Ago 2020)

kpik dijo:


> Yo creo que es el mejor momento. Está practicamente igual que hace 2 años (incluso algo menos), por lo que si yo mismo llego a saberlo me hubiera salido a invertir en otras cosas y vuelto ahora. Todo puede pasar pero lo lógico sería que a partir de ahora empiece a subir. EDIT: No había visto lo de apalancarse. Piensa que las criptos no es como la bolsa, es mucho más volátil y facil de perder todo aunque la tendencia sea Bull.





Parlakistan dijo:


> Yo en cryptos no me apalancaria. Si lo lo haces, un apalancamiento X2 o X3 como mucho. Yo veo el mercado alcista, pero los que jugais con derivados podéis ser carne de cañón al tener el casino las cartas marcadas.



Teneis razon en que es arriesgado, pero asi se gana muchisimo dinero y yo ahora mismo estoy en negativo, y no quiero perderme tampoco el bull-run


----------



## taichi (19 Ago 2020)

Caligulin dijo:


> Teneis razon en que es arriesgado, pero asi se gana muchisimo dinero y yo ahora mismo estoy en negativo, y no quiero perderme tampoco el bull-run



O se pierde muchísimo dinero...
Apalancándome en cryptos me han liquidado , aún acertando la tendencia. 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Ago 2020)

Caligulin dijo:


> Teneis razon en que es arriesgado, pero asi se gana muchisimo dinero y yo ahora mismo estoy en negativo, y no quiero perderme tampoco el bull-run



Las prisas siempre fueron malas consejeras y sobre todo en temas de inversión. Insisto, no te apalanques más de 3X.


----------



## Integer (19 Ago 2020)

Por otros lados veo gente que dice que cualquier otra cripto se hubiera inflado con algo como lo de hoy.
Quizás una en top 10, con más visibilidad, no se.
De cualquier forma es un paso más. Que la olla coja presión, ya silbará.


----------



## Caligulin (19 Ago 2020)

taichi dijo:


> O se pierde muchísimo dinero...
> Apalancándome en cryptos me han liquidado , aún acertando la tendencia.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Es verdad, yo esta semana he estado con OMG a punto de ser liquidado (a 2 centimos estuve) pero al final me salve y doble la inversion. 



Parlakistan dijo:


> Las prisas siempre fueron malas consejeras y sobre todo en temas de inversión. Insisto, no te apalanques más de 3X.



Es que la lie parda en abril, la cague como nunca la habia cagado (no se que se me paso por la cabeza) y perdi mucho dinero (mucho dinero para mi, que soy estudiante, para la mayoria de este foro 4 duros xD).

Mi idea seria meterle ahora en un x1,5 y si veo que he acertado y que ha subido algo compro mas hasta x3 y pongo una stoploss para estar siempre en posivito, lo peor que puede pasar es que se confirme la stoploss y que justo despues suba perdiendomelo pero al menos no palmaria

Pero claro, no se si el precio actual es bueno o es mejor esperar por si vuelve a 0.30 o 0.20


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Ago 2020)

Caligulin dijo:


> Es verdad, yo esta semana he estado con OMG a punto de ser liquidado (a 2 centimos estuve) pero al final me salve y doble la inversion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo entraria muy conservador por 0,33, por encima del soporte.


----------



## Thundercat (19 Ago 2020)

si quieres apalancarte vete a bitmex y metele 100x. Cuidado no te liquiden los bots.


----------



## Caligulin (19 Ago 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Yo entraria muy conservador por 0,33, por encima del soporte.



Que rabia pensar que en abril compre (sin apalancar) y que las desheche pensando que no tenia futuro a corto plazo


Thundercat dijo:


> si quieres apalancarte vete a bitmex y metele 100x. Cuidado no te liquiden los bots.



WTF! x100? que locura.

Yo lo maximo que he hecho ha sido x5 y ya me parecia mucho, aunque un x100 aprovechando una vela y salirme a los pocos segundos podria ser una rentada no?

Alguien ha probado a hacerlo

Con poco dinero, obviamente, no voy a meterlo todo


----------



## Mig29 (19 Ago 2020)

Caligulin dijo:


> Que rabia pensar que en abril comp
> 
> WTF! x100? que locura.
> 
> ...



Caligulin, te llevo leyendo varios mensajes que me preocupan, de verdad espero que no te tomes esto a mal, pero creo que así debo hacerlo. Me da la impresión que tienes una mentalidad de ludópata, de dar el pelotazo, y eso nunca es bueno, a todos los pelotaceros que he conocido, los he visto arruinarse. Leo que eres joven, tienes toda la vida por delante, sigue un consejo de viejo, no tenga prisa por hacer dinero, informate y estudia, lee mucho, se humilde, no seas codicioso, ve poco a poco, planteandote objetivos pequeños, así vas aprendiendo y ganando poco, pero también arriesgándote a perder poco, pero iras haciendo hucha. Si sigues ese camino, te ira bien. El otro............no suele llevar a nada bueno.
EDITO: Sobre entrar en IOTA, yo que tu ahora entraba con entre un 25% y un 10% del total que quieras invertir, si baja, aumenta posiciones poco a poco, y haz aportes semanales o mensuales. Yo creo que mal momento no es para entrar, pero en cripto nadie sabe.


----------



## Thundercat (19 Ago 2020)

Caligulin dijo:


> Que rabia pensar que en abril comp
> 
> WTF! x100? que locura.
> 
> ...



Nadie gana a 50x o 100x en bitmex, sus bots te liquidan. Si te fijas en la grafica de bitmex verás muchos mechazos sospechosos de 0,5% - 1,5% que es lo que se necesita para liquidar las posiciones a esta gente. Ya sabes el 90% de la gente pierde en este negocio.


----------



## Burbujerofc (19 Ago 2020)

Mig29 dijo:


> Caligulin, te llevo leyendo varios mensajes que me preocupan, de verdad espero que no te tomes esto a mal, pero creo que así debo hacerlo. Me da la impresión que tienes una mentalidad de ludópata, de dar el pelotazo, y eso nunca es bueno, a todos los pelotaceros que he conocido, los he visto arruinarse. Leo que eres joven, tienes toda la vida por delante, sigue un consejo de viejo, no tenga prisa por hacer dinero, informate y estudia, lee mucho, se humilde, no seas codicioso, ve poco a poco, planteandote objetivos pequeños, así vas aprendiendo y ganando poco, pero también arriesgándote a perder poco, pero iras haciendo hucha. Si sigues ese camino, te ira bien. El otro............no suele llevar a nada bueno.
> EDITO: Sobre entrar en IOTA, yo que tu ahora entraba con entre un 25% y un 10% del total que quieras invertir, si baja, aumenta posiciones poco a poco, y haz aportes semanales o mensuales. Yo creo que mal momento no es para entrar, pero en cripto nadie sabe.



Me aplico el consejo, también estoy aprendiendo, y no sé en este foro, pero en otros lo sugeriría como cita en OP.


----------



## Caligulin (19 Ago 2020)

Mig29 dijo:


> Caligulin, te llevo leyendo varios mensajes que me preocupan, de verdad espero que no te tomes esto a mal, pero creo que así debo hacerlo. Me da la impresión que tienes una mentalidad de ludópata, de dar el pelotazo, y eso nunca es bueno, a todos los pelotaceros que he conocido, los he visto arruinarse. Leo que eres joven, tienes toda la vida por delante, sigue un consejo de viejo, no tenga prisa por hacer dinero, informate y estudia, lee mucho, se humilde, no seas codicioso, ve poco a poco, planteandote objetivos pequeños, así vas aprendiendo y ganando poco, pero también arriesgándote a perder poco, pero iras haciendo hucha. Si sigues ese camino, te ira bien. El otro............no suele llevar a nada bueno.
> EDITO: Sobre entrar en IOTA, yo que tu ahora entraba con entre un 25% y un 10% del total que quieras invertir, si baja, aumenta posiciones poco a poco, y haz aportes semanales o mensuales. Yo creo que mal momento no es para entrar, pero en cripto nadie sabe.



Tienes toda la razon, pero ponte en mi lugar

Hice una inversion de X y ahora mismo tengo un 12% de X, y hace unos dias estuve en el minismo de 5% de X.

Quiero recuperar mi inverison inicial y me he jurado no meter mas pasta hasta entonces, "jugar" solo con los restos de X que me quedan.


Intento tener cabeza para no repetir las locuras que me llevaron a estar donde estoy pero tampoco puedo ir despacio porque me afecta mucho psicologicamente estar en negativo y pensar que me voy a perder la bullrun en la que bitcoin alcanzara los 100k


----------



## calamatron (19 Ago 2020)

Yo compre criptos en 2017-2018 y llevo perdidas del 85%,q hago me pongo a comprar como loco pa recuperar?.
Pues he ido metiendo algo mas poco a poco y ya.
Paciencia y cuando todo suba recuperaras,compra ahora a largo plazo


----------



## disken (19 Ago 2020)

Caligulin dijo:


> Tienes toda la razon, pero ponte en mi lugar
> 
> Hice una inversion de X y ahora mismo tengo un 12% de X, y hace unos dias estuve en el minismo de 5% de X.
> 
> ...



Exactamente esa es la mentalidad para perder el resto de dinero que te queda. Miralo por el lado bueno, así ya terminas con esta "mierda".

Aqui hay foreros que han perdido fortunas, y con paciencia y saliva han resurgido de sus cenizas convirtiéndose en una versión mucho mejor de ellos mismos. 

Observa lo que te ha sucedido y comprende el porqué, puede ser una oportunidad para invertir adecuadamente lo poco que te quede. Al final lo que te vas a llevar es un aprendizaje que es el verdadero valor de esta historia. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Caligulin (20 Ago 2020)

disken dijo:


> Exactamente esa es la mentalidad para perder el resto de dinero que te queda. Miralo por el lado bueno, así ya terminas con esta "mierda".
> 
> Aqui hay foreros que han perdido fortunas, y con paciencia y saliva han resurgido de sus cenizas convirtiéndose en una versión mucho mejor de ellos mismos.
> 
> ...



Pues a veces lo he pensado, y olvidarme de todo, pero joder, yo creo en el proyecto, en IOTA inverti ya en 2017 (aunque una pequeña cantidad pues entonces no tenia nada de dinero) y no quiero perderme la que veo como la oportunidad de mi vida

Si que teneis razon en que debo ir con mas cuidado y con menos riesgo, teneis toda la razon y os lo agradezco muchisimo y voy a aplicarmelo


----------



## Azkenchack (20 Ago 2020)

Yo, con el apalancamiento, en Plus500, tuve, por error de novato, en 10 segundos, una perdida de 1000€ y me salto la alarma de que me había quedado sin fondos.
Tuve que reponerlos rapidamente mediante tarjeta...
Por suerte, pude recuperarlos e incluso ganar dinero.
A continuacion, retirada de fondos hacia mi banco y cerré la cuenta de Plus500.
Hablan mucho de regular las casas de apuestas y casinos online pero sitios como Plus500 pueden ser la ruina para aquellos que empiezan en este mundo

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kpik (20 Ago 2020)

Mig29 dijo:


> Caligulin, te llevo leyendo varios mensajes que me preocupan, de verdad espero que no te tomes esto a mal, pero creo que así debo hacerlo. Me da la impresión que tienes una mentalidad de ludópata, de dar el pelotazo, y eso nunca es bueno, a todos los pelotaceros que he conocido, los he visto arruinarse. Leo que eres joven, tienes toda la vida por delante, sigue un consejo de viejo, no tenga prisa por hacer dinero, informate y estudia, lee mucho, se humilde, no seas codicioso, ve poco a poco, planteandote objetivos pequeños, así vas aprendiendo y ganando poco, pero también arriesgándote a perder poco, pero iras haciendo hucha. Si sigues ese camino, te ira bien. El otro............no suele llevar a nada bueno.
> EDITO: Sobre entrar en IOTA, yo que tu ahora entraba con entre un 25% y un 10% del total que quieras invertir, si baja, aumenta posiciones poco a poco, y haz aportes semanales o mensuales. Yo creo que mal momento no es para entrar, pero en cripto nadie sabe.



+1000 y te lo digo por experiencia que yo mismo he palmado pasta por querer dar el pelotazo. Sin ir más lejos, metí toda la pasta que tenía a BTC cuando cotizaba a 200€ (tampoca mucha, era estudiante, pero me daba para unos pocos), y como me parecía poco, lo hice en PLUS500 para apalancarme. Resultado: palmé todo y me olvidé de invertir en bastante tiempo. Si hubiera seguido el consejo de Mig29, probablemente hubiera seguido inverstigando sorbe criptos etc todo ese tiempo etc y ahora económicamente viviría mucho más tranquilo


----------



## Thundercat (20 Ago 2020)

En este bullrun el 90 por ciento perderá dinero, como ya pasó. Es el juego.

Avariciosos liquidados, gente que entra tarde, gente que sueña con que se va to the moon y no vende, gente que saca profit y vuelve a entrar, etc etc.


----------



## Caligulin (20 Ago 2020)

Thundercat dijo:


> En este bullrun el 90 por ciento perderá dinero, como ya pasó. Es el juego.
> 
> Avariciosos liquidados, gente que entra tarde, gente que sueña con que se va to the moon y no vende, gente que saca profit y vuelve a entrar, etc etc.



Pues riete pero TODAS las personas que conozco (incluyendome) perdimos mas o menos dinero en el bullrun de 2017 jajajaj


----------



## kpik (20 Ago 2020)

Thundercat dijo:


> En este bullrun el 90 por ciento perderá dinero, como ya pasó. Es el juego.
> 
> Avariciosos liquidados, gente que entra tarde, gente que sueña con que se va to the moon y no vende, gente que saca profit y vuelve a entrar, etc etc.



Al final lo más difícil es salirte a tiempo. Yo el último bullrun me quedé atrapado, metiendo más pasta a finales justo antes del dumpeo general :dale2: con nanos comprados a céntimos a 20$ y yo sin venderlos, comprando más por si se iban a 40$ :dale2: todo el mundo tiene la sensación de que va a explotar pero todos pensamos "va aguanto un poco más"


----------



## Caligulin (20 Ago 2020)

kpik dijo:


> Al final lo más difícil es salirte a tiempo. Yo el último bullrun me quedé atrapado, metiendo más pasta a finales justo antes del dumpeo general :dale2: con nanos comprados a céntimos a 20$ y yo sin venderlos, comprando más por si se iban a 40$ :dale2: todo el mundo tiene la sensación de que va a explotar pero todos pensamos "va aguanto un poco más"



La clave esta en usar stoploss e irlas subiendo, el problema es que al final las acabamos bajando o si vendemos luego a la minima minisubida volvemos a meternos y compramos aun mas caro jajajaja


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (20 Ago 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Hola @Me-llamo-PEPE, tienes el movimiento de los últimos meses? Muchas gracias!



Qué tal, dejé de hacerle seguimiento cuando liquidé toda la cartera. No pude más con el traje de holder y preferí resetear la partida una vez he podido salir razonablemente bien despues de 3 largos años viendo como funciona esto y ante la coyuntura actual que nos han calzado.
Igual me equivoco y se me escapa el tren en el último momento, no lo se, pero en término de probabilidades he preferido intentar plantear la jugada de forma más conservadora y con toda la paciencia del mundo por si cuela.

En cualquier caso os deseo mucha suerte a los que tenéis el coraje de aguantar. Espero en algun momento volverme a codear con vosotros.


----------



## Forcopula (20 Ago 2020)

Me-llamo-PEPE dijo:


> Qué tal, dejé de hacerle seguimiento cuando liquidé toda la cartera. No pude más con el traje de holder y preferí resetear la partida una vez he podido salir razonablemente bien despues de 3 largos años viendo como funciona esto y ante la coyuntura actual que nos han calzado.
> Igual me equivoco y se me escapa el tren en el último momento, no lo se, pero en término de probabilidades he preferido intentar plantear la jugada de forma más conservadora y con toda la paciencia del mundo por si cuela.
> 
> En cualquier caso os deseo mucha suerte a los que tenéis el coraje de aguantar. Espero en algun momento volverme a codear con vosotros.



Mucha suerte en tus futuras inversiones, un placer haberte tenido como compañero de viaje.


----------



## PlanetaOTC (21 Ago 2020)

vuelve a 0.44$


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Ago 2020)

Y mientras aquí piensan en quitar el coordinador, en ethereum classic van a poner uno...


----------



## Caligulin (21 Ago 2020)

Mi pronóstico es que va para arriba.

Iota esta en bitfinex con apalancamiento y creo que sera la proxima despues del bullrun de OmiseGO

Puedo equivocarme pero yo seria optimista


----------



## T-34 (21 Ago 2020)

La verdad que pensaba que NF estaba listo de la cabeza, pero despues de su razonamiento, me reafirmo aun mas en mi pensamiento. Al final esto me refuerza en la postura estoica que estoy empezando a llevar en la vida, las cosas que no estan a nuestro alcance, pus ya esta, no podemos evitarlas, como es el precio de IOTA, pero si tenemos el uso de razon y sabiduria para determinar si puede ser factible a un mas largo plazo para que IOTA suba. Hay que dejar de lado esos pensamientos de euforia y tristeza a un lado para poder razonar las cosas sabiamente.

Lo se, mi tocho os la suda, pero es lo que me ha permitido no perder años de salud viendo IOTA a 0.14 y esperando. Al final la paciencia recompensa(sabiamente, claro). Pero no dejeis que os amargue el precio de IOTA, es algo que NO PODEMOS CONTROLAR.

Edit: y veamos Parlakistan, es uno de los foreros que mas cuerdo o templanza tiene de los que veo por aqui.


----------



## T-34 (21 Ago 2020)

Un razonamiento sirve para ver qué puedes hacer y analizar qué te compensa más, o qué prefieres hacer. Desde luego si razonas y llegas a la conclusión de que iota es el plano de un coche volador, mal encaminado vas. Y lo digo porque el que no quiera ver que en IOTA no hay lugar para el fracaso, es que no quiere ver que si IOTA no sale adelante, EUROPA se va a la mierda, tal cual.

Al fin y al cabo, como ya dijo alguien, Alemania quiere tener su propia nube sin contar con el monopolio Google-Amazon-Microsoft, y eso pasa por el tangle. IOTA nos hará libres o Europa morirá. Así de claro lo veo yo, nada de coches voladores. Es el gran avance que Europa necesita para librarse de la dependencia de otras potencias mundiales.

EDit: y no hay que verlo desde el punto de vista de España, hay que ver con perspectiva y ver que Alemanes por ejemplo, no van a dejarse pisar como hacemos aqui, que al final España, si no fuera por Europa(con Alemania a la cabeza) seria una puta mierda, con el cambio 1€= 1.000.000 de pesetas ahora mismo.


----------



## Caligulin (21 Ago 2020)

PlanetaOTC dijo:


> Justo estaba comprobando lo mismo. Menudo subidón le han pegado, también contra ETH...



¿Cuando OMG pete a donde iran todos los especuladores apalancadores de bitfinex?

Facil, a IOTA, una moneda relativamente barata (vale menos del 10% de lo que valio en su maximo), apalancable como OMG, con prestigio y con una subida pequeña en las ultimas 24h de mas del 10% que la deja en maximos desde verano de 2019, lo que invita a que subira mas.

La otra opcion es NEO, cumple practicamente todo, mismo marketcap que IOTA, mismo precio del 10% de su maximo, apalancable y con una subida pequeña e las ultimas 24h del mas del 10%. 

IOTA o NEO, yo ire con IOTA porque creo en el proyecto y porque me gusta mas, ya he comprado un 25% de lo que puedo comprar por si acaso, si baja comprare otro 25%, y el 50% cuando empiece el bull. Solo espero acertar y que OmiseGO pete ya porque me sali esta noche a 6.48$


----------



## Caligulin (21 Ago 2020)

PlanetaOTC dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 408666
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, yo creo que mas pronto que tarde la veremos en el dolar, o con la histeria de los bull llegando incluso a los 2$ aunque sea momentaneamente.


----------



## kpik (21 Ago 2020)

+1000 meter en Amazon o Google ahora es lo fácil y seguro, pero los que se forraron fueron los que metieron en los 90 cuando solo era una idea loca y arriesgada, como lo es ahora IOTA. Saldrá bien? No lo sabemos, la estadística dice que el 95% de estos proyectos fracasa, pero, y si no?

Yo personalmente tengo poca aversión al riesgo, he metido dinero que puedo permitirme perder. Así que mi portfolio está compuesto unicamente por IOTA y por STA, por motivos muy distintos, pero ambas creo que pueden pegar un pelotazo. O me jubilo antes de los 30 o me toca seguir remando como un pringao, pero prefiero palmar unos pocos billetes que arrepentirme toda la vida de no haber entrado al nuevo Google. 

EDIT: Con respecto al precio a corto plazo, yo también creo que no tardaremos en nacer (o alcanzar el dolar, como dice nuestro compi NF).


----------



## T-34 (21 Ago 2020)

Bueno, yo te hablare de la parte que me toca, no soy un tio con pasta como tu, desde luego, pero si soy del sector IT, y viendo el proyecto, es todo un reto, no me gustaria nada estar en ese equipo con todo lo que ello conlleva, estress, prisas, tiempos... No es nada facil lo que estan haciendo. Espero que no sean como los españoles, que te coge un proyecto una consultora y te lo entrega a tiempo si, pero con mas bugs y problemas que una Ducati vieja.


----------



## T-34 (21 Ago 2020)

Si tu crees, que hoy en día un ingeniero controla de todo... No puedo decirte más..


----------



## Caligulin (21 Ago 2020)

Pregunta por aqui, ¿Por que IOTA esta en tan pocos exchanges?

Si entrase en Coinbase su precio se dispararia


----------



## Caligulin (21 Ago 2020)

No, lo digo porque siempre que una nueva moneda entra en Coinbase su precio se dispara.


----------



## easyridergs (21 Ago 2020)

Mana Implementation Proposal · iotaledger/goshimmer@7af2b2f


----------



## easyridergs (21 Ago 2020)

Cuanto peor, mejor.


----------



## calamatron (21 Ago 2020)

Estoy contigo negrofuturo,creo q son ellos ls q se encargan de tirar wl precio


----------



## mathobarca (22 Ago 2020)

Negro, creo que (casi) todos por aquí agradecemos tus intervenciones y según interpreto yo, en ningún caso ha sido la intención de T-34 hacer mofa de ti. A mi tb me sorprendió el tono de tus comentarios, me pareció captar un semblante más visceral de lo habitual. Algo que a mi parecer nos ha sucedido a la gran mayoría de los que seguimos el proyecto; ya se sabe, cuando uno proyecta se expone a que la realidad se manifieste de una forma que no corresponde con esta -una temática largamente meditada por los sabios de la humanidad, los estoicos entre ellos.
Por lo otro, pues nada, aquí seguimos, esperando que rompa esos dichosos 0.54$ y se ponga en modo parabólico. En el camino, que ya veremos dónde llega, si podemos evitar frustraciones, a veces inevitables, pues mejor que mejor. Dicho esto espero que tu clamor llegue al cielo y se manifieste en todo su esplendor


----------



## T-34 (22 Ago 2020)

Hola Negro, pensaba dejar por zanjado el tema ya que es una conversación que no va a llevar a ningún lado siendo tus respuestas tan viscerales. 

Lo primero es que yo no soy ingeniero, ni tampoco analista económico profesional, pero sin serlo, tengo la certeza de que después de pasar tantos gráficos, y ojo, lo de los gráficos no lo digo por ti, sino en general, ya sea bolsa, cripto, MP etc... La certeza de que nadie tiene puta idea de nada, que se ponen unas barreras como la del 0.54$ y si no llega se va a la mierda. 

Tras tanto tiempo ninguna gráfica ha acertado nada, y si la acertó fue de suerte, quien crea que tiene capacidad para acertar algo que no controla, va listo. Y encima hablando de un mercado irracional como es el cripto, de flipar. 

Y en ningún momento puse mi comentario para atacarte, es más, agradezco cada vez que posteas en este hilo, pero desde luego si no me gustan los comentarios de la peña del terawatio que vienen a soltar mierda, tampoco me vale el comentario que pusiste tan bipolar. 

Un saludo y buen sábado foreros.


----------



## Caligulin (22 Ago 2020)

Pues NEO ha recuperado maximos relativos y IOTA nada


----------



## Forcopula (22 Ago 2020)

Caligulin dijo:


> Pues NEO ha recuperado maximos relativos y IOTA nada



Por aquí estamos acostumbrados a eso.


----------



## calamatron (22 Ago 2020)

Iota en sus trece,se estanca y hasta el año q viene


----------



## calamatron (22 Ago 2020)

Xcierto el supli de link es muy inferior a iota,logico q suba mas q iota en el precio.
Iota con marketcap de lknk estaria ahora en unos 3$


----------



## ElMayoL (23 Ago 2020)

empieza el despegue


----------



## Caligulin (23 Ago 2020)

ElMayoL dijo:


> empieza el despegue



¿Despegue?

Despeque sera cuando se rompan los 0,44$


----------



## ElMayoL (23 Ago 2020)

bueno, alla que va.


----------



## Burbujerofc (23 Ago 2020)

Leyendo las últimas páginas casi que me daba igual entrar a 0,35 que ahora a 0,40.

Aunque leyendo otras páginas más atrás la verdad que cualquiera diría que un día pega el pelotazo del siglo... 

Edito: lo mismo daría si llega a 100€...


----------



## easyridergs (23 Ago 2020)

A 0,07 se iba a cero en dos días, ahora que ha tocado los 0.44 debería irse to the Moon en 4 patadas, pues NO. Quien quiera pelotazo rápido mejor que se pire por que no ha entendido nada. Después igual vienen los lloros como a muchos les pasó con ETH.

Para triunfar tenemos que asumir que a día de hoy lo hemos perdido todo.


----------



## calamatron (23 Ago 2020)

Iota lleva en el mercado desde 2015-2016,yo creo q ya es tiempo para q el precio estuvise en las alturas


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Ago 2020)

calamatron dijo:


> Xcierto el supli de link es muy inferior a iota,logico q suba mas q iota en el precio.
> Iota con marketcap de lknk estaria ahora en unos 3$



Mirate el verdadero supply de link, el día que lo liberen va a ser una risa.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Ago 2020)

calamatron dijo:


> Iota lleva en el mercado desde 2015-2016,yo creo q ya es tiempo para q el precio estuvise en las alturas



Está donde debe estar. Y además os lo avisamos con suficiente antelación.

Y voy a anticiparos algo más... a la siguiente shitcoin a la que acudáis como moscas avariciosas ante los cantos de sirena habituales (hemos "arreglado" esto que le fallaba a Bitcoin, somos mas "eficientes" en esto otro, tal y cual) le pasará lo mismo que os está pasando ahora.

Las shitcoins son todas scamcoins cuyo único objetivo es transferir riqueza desde las manos de novatos avariciosos a las manos de desarrolladores desaprensivos.


----------



## easyridergs (23 Ago 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Está donde debe estar. Y además os lo avisamos con suficiente antelación.
> 
> Y voy a anticiparos algo más... a la siguiente shitcoin a la que acudáis como moscas avariciosas ante los cantos de sirena habituales (hemos "arreglado" esto que le fallaba a Bitcoin, somos mas "eficientes" en esto otro, tal y cual) le pasará lo mismo que os está pasando ahora.
> 
> Las shitcoins son todas scamcoins cuyo único objetivo es transferir riqueza desde las manos de novatos avariciosos a las manos de desarrolladores desaprensivos.



También avisabas de BTC a 100k y nada de nada.

Aquí el problema es que la gente no entiende que es IOTA, que es BTC y lo más importante, que es Tether. Y entre los que no entienden tú eres el número 1.

El que tenga ganas de entender y un mínimo de capacidad analítica se dará cuenta que todo lo basado en POW, es decir POS de CO2, está muerto.


----------



## easyridergs (23 Ago 2020)

Es más, mientras muchos hacían caso de los cantos de sirena de BTC, yo me hinchaba a comprar IOTAs en el rango de 0.09 a 0.15, sí cuando iba a morir. Y lo hacía por qué se que IOTA es el futuro, no de hoy, ni de mañana, pero sí de este lustro.

El terawatio vive de tether, y ya muchos se han dado cuenta que lo que supuso su auge, le supondrá su muerte.


----------



## mathobarca (23 Ago 2020)

@easyridergs hay algún avance en los tokenomics de iota?


----------



## easyridergs (23 Ago 2020)

mathobarca dijo:


> @easyridergs hay algún avance en los tokenomics de iota?



Para la fase 2, supuestamente en octubre. Yo pienso que para noviembre.

Además, para ese momento tendremos un incremento de las CTPS de por lo menos X4, sin ninguna duda.


----------



## T-34 (23 Ago 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Para la fase 2, supuestamente en octubre. Yo pienso que para noviembre.
> 
> Además, para ese momento tendremos un incremento de las CTPS de por lo menos X4, sin ninguna duda.



El coordicide va en néctar no? iota 2.0


----------



## easyridergs (23 Ago 2020)

T-34 dijo:


> El coordicide va en néctar no? iota 2.0



Eso son fases de Goshimmer que ya funciona sin COO. Ahora el motor es el FPC pero la IF tiene un as en la manga que todavía mejora más el consenso, en el sentido que lo simplifica y quita carga a la red. Se están escribiendo la especificaciones, aprovechando que el equipo de estudio del Mana se ha disuelto debido a que se han concluido sus especificaciones.


----------



## T-34 (23 Ago 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Eso son fases de Goshimmer que ya funciona sin COO. Ahora el motor es el FPC pero la IF tiene un as en la manga que todavía mejora más el consenso, en el sentido que lo simplifica y quita carga a la red. Se están escribiendo la especificaciones, aprovechando que el equipo de estudio del Mana se ha disuelto debido a que se han concluido sus especificaciones.



Entonces el coordicide en que parte va implementado?


----------



## easyridergs (23 Ago 2020)

T-34 dijo:


> Entonces el coordicide en que parte va implementado?



Te refieres en la mainnet?


----------



## Caligulin (23 Ago 2020)

¿Que me decis de la cripto NANO? ¿Por que IOTA y no NANO?


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Ago 2020)

Caligulin dijo:


> ¿Que me decis de la cripto NANO? ¿Por qIOTA y no NANO?



Nano no sirve para enviar datos, no vale para el IOT.


----------



## T-34 (23 Ago 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Te refieres en la mainnet?



Si, que nombre recibe el proyecto en el que está la implementación de el coordicide.


----------



## calamatron (23 Ago 2020)

Nano nose porque tampoco sube y es de lo mejorcito q hay en pagos


----------



## kpik (23 Ago 2020)

calamatron dijo:


> Nano nose porque tampoco sube y es de lo mejorcito q hay en pagos



Yo personalmente confiaba mucho en nano, pero me salí tras un hackeo de su billetera y que se lavaran las manos.

EDIT: Me salí no, que un día entré y mi saldo era 0.

Iota ha sufrido hackeos y tenido muchos altibajos, pero lo que diferencia un proyecto triunfador de otro que no es su respuesta ante estos malos momentos.


----------



## calamatron (24 Ago 2020)

Si lo de abrigail


----------



## Thundercat (24 Ago 2020)

jajaja estos de iota como no se inventen nada relacionado con el defi no despega


----------



## calamatron (24 Ago 2020)

Ni va a despegar,pero esperate al coordicide q vas a flipar y te vas a dar de cabezazos por no comprar


----------



## Burbujerofc (24 Ago 2020)

Os veo bastante seguros de que no va a despegar a corto plazo, pero tampoco se espera un dump como con las shitcoins, verdad? 
Ya sé que todo puede pasar, pero, por lo que leo, esperáis más lateralidad?


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Ago 2020)

Thundercat dijo:


> jajaja estos de iota como no se inventen nada relacionado con el defi no despega



Le van a implementar tokenización, las colored coins y contratos inteligentes, con eso y con lo que tiene en el tema de datos no es moco de pavo.


----------



## Caligulin (24 Ago 2020)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Os veo bastante seguros de que no va a despegar a corto plazo, pero tampoco se espera un dump como con las shitcoins, verdad?
> Ya sé que todo puede pasar, pero, por lo que leo, esperáis más lateralidad?



Hemos tenido uno de OmiseGO hace nada

Yo espero ahora que lo de o IOTA o NEO


----------



## kpik (24 Ago 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Le van a implementar tokenización, las colored coins y contratos inteligentes, con eso y con lo que tiene en el tema de datos no es moco de pavo.



+1 con eso muchos (sino todos) los nuevos proyectos DEFI se basarán en IOTA en vez de en ETH. Eso sí, espero que lo saquen antes de final de año para aprovechar la altsesion prevista para 2021


----------



## PlanetaOTC (25 Ago 2020)




----------



## Parlakistan (25 Ago 2020)

PlanetaOTC dijo:


>



Muy interesante.


----------



## davitin (25 Ago 2020)

Buenas.

Parece que BTC va a caer de un momento a otro.....y con el iota y las demás.

En cuanto caiga por debajo de mi última venta a recomprar más barato hasta el siguiente estirón.

Calculo que llegara a los 10 centavos otra vez.


----------



## Caligulin (25 Ago 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Parece que BTC va a caer de un momento a otro.....y con el iota y las demás.
> 
> ...



10 centavos???' Crees que habra un segundo crush?????

Yo ahora mismo estoy fuera de todo, observando el mercado con mis merkels listos para entrar con un click


----------



## davitin (25 Ago 2020)

Caligulin dijo:


> 10 centavos???' Crees que habra un segundo crush?????
> 
> Yo ahora mismo estoy fuera de todo, observando el mercado con mis merkels listos para entrar con un click



Coño pues claro.

El marketcap golbal ya ha roto por debajo de los 360k, a partir de aquí vamos a bajar de 10k en 10k en cuestión de horas.

BTC volvera a los 8000 e iota a los 0.10.


----------



## Caligulin (25 Ago 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Coño pues claro.
> 
> El marketcap golbal ya ha roto por debajo de los 360k, a partir de aquí vamos a bajar de 10k en 10k en cuestión de horas.
> 
> BTC volvera a los 8000 e iota a los 0.10.



Horas? Que ha pasado HOY?

Llevo sin ver las no-ticias mucho tiempo


----------



## davitin (25 Ago 2020)

Caligulin dijo:


> Horas? Que ha pasado HOY?
> 
> Llevo sin ver las no-ticias mucho tiempo



Vamos a ver, unos tiran líneas, otros van de fundamentales, yo cierro los ojos y me lo dice la glándula pineal.

Patrones coño, patrones.


----------



## zeng (25 Ago 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Parece que BTC va a caer de un momento a otro.....y con el iota y las demás.
> 
> ...



Ojalá, un desplome del BTC antes del cordicidio nos brindaría quizás la última oportunidad para comprar iotas baratas. Entiendo que habrá un gran cambio en los factores que influyen en el precio de iota:

-pre cordicidio: precio totalmente especulativo y boteado, más dependiente del precio de BTC y de la pasta que se vaya a defi que de los desarrollos de iota como la segunda parte de chrysalis, los SC o la nueva wallet. Según lo veo, mientras más baje en esta fase mejor si has reservado liquidez.

-pos cordicidio: si finalmente es posible, descorrelación contra BTC y precio vinculado a fundamentales como uso real por parte de empresas y entrada de dinero institucional.

No es consejo de inversión







Enviado desde mi Redmi 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Ago 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Coño pues claro.
> 
> El marketcap golbal ya ha roto por debajo de los 360k, a partir de aquí vamos a bajar de 10k en 10k en cuestión de horas.
> 
> BTC volvera a los 8000 e iota a los 0.10.



Ni de coña cae BTC a 8k, ni IOTA a 0.10.

En uno de estos tradeos te quedarás fuera, porque el mercado es alcista.


----------



## Caligulin (25 Ago 2020)

Se viene la caida de Roma


----------



## davitin (25 Ago 2020)

Lo estoy diciendo.

Los listos ya han vendido.

La pasta esta en sacar dinero de las subidas y bajadas constantes...aqui ya no entra pasta de fuera, es todo un chiringuito de los exchanges con sus thethers, ellos son los que hacen subir y bajar la vaina.


----------



## PlanetaOTC (25 Ago 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Lo estoy diciendo.
> 
> Los listos ya han vendido.
> 
> La pasta esta en sacar dinero de las subidas y bajadas constantes...aqui ya no entra pasta de fuera, es todo un chiringuito de los exchanges con sus thethers, ellos son los que hacen subir y bajar la vaina.



Eso es lo que que quieren que muchos piensen, además de que es el pensamiento esperado después de 3 años bajando sin parar, donde cada tímida subida o run venía siempre acompañado de guano infinito, una y otra vez. Si de verdad hemos entrado en bull, tendrás correcciones que se comprarán y acabarán rápido, solo para seguir la senda alcista. 

Muchos quedarán fuera esperando otro gran crash como el de marzo y lo que no comprenden es que un evento de esa magnitud no puede suceder cada tan poco tiempo, eso ocurre una vez cada muchos años. El que no compró BTC a menos de 4k o IOTA a 0,08$ y quiere hacerlo ahora, que espere sentado. El mercado no da dos oportunidades como esas tan seguidas.


----------



## paketazo (25 Ago 2020)

Bonito debate entre los creyentes y los ateos...¿quién tiene razón de los dos?...solo la muerte desvelará dicha respuesta.

llevamos años inmersos en un bearmarket, y cada vez que parece que va a volar, se frena, ¿por qué?...pues es evidente que no entra el suficiente cash.

ayer estuve mirando coins perdidas en el top 500 y ha habido unas cuantas que han dado un 10X en pocas semanas...¿sabéis por qué?

Pues por que se pueden pumpear con poco cash, y así atraer miradas y sobre todo incautos.

OMG, LINK, ATOM... ¿estos pumpeos son lógicos?...pues no, pero claro, para los creyentes son las coins definitivas y para los ateos solo especulación para ganar dinero.

¿IOTA y su coordicidio serán clave?

Pues como ejemplo podría hablaros de Dash, coin que tengo desde hace años, y que estuvo años anunciando su plataforma evolution, para crear sobre está infinidad de opciones descentralizadas...almacenar datos, crear chats privados, audio y video en tiempo real...pues bien, la expectativa fue tan grande pero tan larga, que ahora que han liberado ese software, apenas ha supuesto un cambio en el precio, cuando se esperaba que volara con esa nueva posibilidad entre las manos.

No sé lo que pasará con IOTA, pero tanto @davitin como el resto que estáis en hold podríais tener razón,

¿de que se trata este juego?

Ganar pasta o cambiar el mundo.

Pensad que es lo que buscáis de verdad y sabréis como actuar ante determinadas inversiones.

Suerte a todos

Por cierto avisé que no podría con 0,44 en cierre de 24h hace semanas, y ahora aviso (siempre desde mi punto de vista), que no perderá 0,28$ en cierre 24h...si no...guano del bueno


----------



## calamatron (26 Ago 2020)

Esto sube y baja siempre igual,el q venda alto y compre bajo siempre se forra


----------



## easyridergs (26 Ago 2020)

Siendo holder pienso que en parte tiene razón Davitin. Si el mundo FIAT tiene su tumor canceroso metastásico en los bancos centrales y su "impresora", el mundo de las criptomonedas tienen su cáncer en los exchanges y el tether. Ni de coña la capitalización de mercado real es la que vemos. Lo más gracioso es que BTC intentando ser dinero duro, está inflado totalmente por dinero falso tetheriano. IOTA ni mucho menos se salva, pero pienso que proporcionalmente está afectada en menor medida. Si pudiéramos pinchar la burbuja de tether probablemente nos encontraríamos a BTC sobre los 100$ y a IOTA debajo de los 10 céntimos.

Con respecto a DASH y su Evolution yo ya dije en su día que no tenía ningún sentido lo que estaban haciendo. Todo su concepto no resolvía ningún problema del mundo real y los costes de operación son enormes. De hecho, cualquier proyecto con comisiones por su uso no tiene más futuro que en contados y concretos casos de uso. El asegurar la red a base de comisiones es un atajo tomado en los inicios de los DLT pero que de ninguna manera va a acabar triunfando.


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Ago 2020)




----------



## knoche (27 Ago 2020)

Pues me he alarmado y vendí el 80% a .40 (lástima no a .44) sin embargo, acá la pregunta de la que si tuvieramos respuesta seríamos millonarios, cuando recomprar ?


----------



## Caligulin (27 Ago 2020)

knoche dijo:


> Pues me he alarmado y vendí el 80% a .40 (lástima no a .44) sin embargo, acá la pregunta de la que si tuvieramos respuesta seríamos millonarios, cuando recomprar ?



Pues la respuesta de siempre, a cualquier precio no superior a 0.40 si quieres profit

Una buena opcion es ir comprando poco a poco, un poco ahora y otro poco si baja mas


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Ago 2020)

knoche dijo:


> Pues me he alarmado y vendí el 80% a .40 (lástima no a .44) sin embargo, acá la pregunta de la que si tuvieramos respuesta seríamos millonarios, cuando recomprar ?



Busca un posible soporte anterior, ahora está en una zona buena.


----------



## Integer (27 Ago 2020)

Que paciencia hay que tener con iota...

De aquí saldremos hechos unos santos.


----------



## Burbujerofc (27 Ago 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Coño pues claro.
> 
> El marketcap golbal ya ha roto por debajo de los 360k, a partir de aquí vamos a bajar de 10k en 10k en cuestión de horas.
> 
> BTC volvera a los 8000 e iota a los 0.10.



No sé si imprimir este mensaje, tenerlo de fondo de pantalla o mirar hacia otro lado.


----------



## Caligulin (27 Ago 2020)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> No sé si imprimir este mensaje, tenerlo de fondo de pantalla o mirar hacia otro lado.



Hombre, bajada si que ha habido, en eso ha acertado xDD


----------



## Burbujerofc (27 Ago 2020)

Caligulin dijo:


> Hombre, bajada si que ha habido, en eso ha acertado xDD



Por eso mismo!
Y bajando...


----------



## paketazo (27 Ago 2020)

No debería perder 0,28$, 0,27 ajustando al máximo, a cierre 24h, si no, guano del bueno.


----------



## davitin (27 Ago 2020)

Bueno a ver si pasan por aqui los que decian que cuando yo digo A es un indicador de que va a hacer B....creo que fue Pirro y algun otro mermao mas.

En fin, cuando iota se ponga a entre 0.10 y 0.15 comprad todo lo que podais, al cabo de 2 o 3 meses se volvera a poner en 0.30-0.40, se puede triplicar o cuadruplicar la inversion con casi total seguridad, no es tan rapido como meter la pasta en una shit de esas que te hace un x20 en un dia pero es mucho mas seguro, esto no es una aseveracion caprochosa, es fruto de ver como se comporta el mercado en estos 3 ultimos putos años.

Yo, en el proximo ciclo ascendente de iota, habre recuperado practicamente el 50% de mi inversion inicial en criptos, poco a poco hay que ir recuperandose.


----------



## calamatron (27 Ago 2020)

La misma mierda de siempre con iota,algo hay q se nos escapa xq no es normal lo de esta cripto.


----------



## davitin (27 Ago 2020)

calamatron dijo:


> La misma mierda de siempre con iota,algo hay q se nos escapa xq no es normal lo de esta cripto.



Pero esto que esta pasando no es malo, solo hay que saber aprovecharlo.


----------



## Mig29 (27 Ago 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> No debería perder 0,28$, 0,27 ajustando al máximo, a cierre 24h, si no, guano del bueno.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 414594



Guano? Deseando que se vuelva a hundir y repetir jugada de marzo.
No le falta razón a davitin. Eso si, no creo que se desplome a los niveles de marzo, creo que tiene un soporte bastante sólido.


davitin dijo:


> Pero esto que esta pasando no es malo, solo hay que saber aprovecharlo.



Exacto. Pero hay que tener sangre fría, no ser codicioso y saber que son jugadas con cierto riesgo(aunque viendo que es una tendencia que se ha repetido constantemente........)


----------



## paketazo (27 Ago 2020)

Mig29 dijo:


> *Guano? Deseando que se vuelva a hundir y repetir jugada de marzo.*
> No le falta razón a davitin. Eso si, no creo que se desplome a los niveles de marzo, creo que tiene un soporte bastante sólido.
> 
> Exacto. Pero hay que tener sangre fría, no ser codicioso y saber que son jugadas con cierto riesgo(aunque viendo que es una tendencia que se ha repetido constantemente........)



Siempre hay que tratar de ver las inversiones desde los dos puntos de vista, el del que gana, y el del que pierde, por que en el momento que invertimos somos las dos personas al mismo tiempo. (como el gato de Schrödinger)

Tu te alegras si baja a 0,15$ por que allí tienes tu objetivo de compra por ejemplo, pero hay gente cuyo objetivo de compra era 0,40$ ... esto quiere decir que cuando compres a 0,15$ pensarás que te comes el mundo , pero habrá otros cuyo objetivo de compra sea 0,10$...

El HODL es la filosofía del perdedor que sabe va a ganar, pero no sabe cuando, ya que incluso podría ganar tras llevar años muerto.

Aquí es parecido, podemos esperar comprar IOTA a 0,10$, pero antes puede haber rebotado a 0,50$, bajado a 0,30$, rebotado a 0,45$, bajado a 0,20$...y habremos perdido lo más valioso, que es el tiempo de vida gastado esperando y observando los sucesos, mientras otros habrán sacado plusvalías jugosas y estarán "gastando" la vida en quehaceres más mundanos, hobbies, aficiones, drogas, putes, viajes, vida contemplativa...

Todo tiene sus pros y contras , pero yo prefiero ganar un 2X en un día que un 10X en 30 años


----------



## Forcopula (27 Ago 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Siempre hay que tratar de ver las inversiones desde los dos puntos de vista, el del que gana, y el del que pierde, por que en el momento que invertimos somos las dos personas al mismo tiempo. (como el gato de Schrödinger)
> 
> Tu te alegras si baja a 0,15$ por que allí tienes tu objetivo de compra por ejemplo, pero hay gente cuyo objetivo de compra era 0,40$ ... esto quiere decir que cuando compres a 0,15$ pensarás que te comes el mundo , pero habrá otros cuyo objetivo de compra sea 0,10$...
> 
> ...



En mi trabajo tenemos un dicho "mejor que te llamen tonto a que te llamen listo", la explicación es que si te llaman listo es que la has liado bien parda y si te llaman tonto es porque quieres asegurarte antes de tomar una decisión que puede ser fundamental para no cagarla y asumir la responsabilidad de esa cagada (por la cual puedes morir o hacer que otra gente muera e ir a la cárcel).

El dinero que tengo en Iota ahí está y no vendo hasta que vea el precio que busco y si nunca llega, sabía que lo podía perder y estaba asumido de antemano. Con esto quiero decir que como nadie tenemos la bola de cristal, estos vaivenes que se vienen produciendo podrían en cualquier momento dejar de ser habituales; y la cara de gilipollas que se te tiene que quedar por ver como despega el asunto mientras tu esperabas a entrar 2 céntimos más abajo que nunca van a llegar a volver a suceder... 

Jugar con estos vaivenes es ser un listo, y esperar simplemente a que suba es ser un tonto.

Yo no me la juego y soy un perdedor hodler por eso mismo.


----------



## davitin (27 Ago 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> En mi trabajo tenemos un dicho "mejor que te llamen tonto a que te llamen listo", la explicación es que si te llaman listo es que la has liado bien parda y si te llaman tonto es porque quieres asegurarte antes de tomar una decisión que puede ser fundamental para no cagarla y asumir la responsabilidad de esa cagada (por la cual puedes morir o hacer que otra gente muera e ir a la cárcel).
> 
> El dinero que tengo en Iota ahí está y no vendo hasta que vea el precio que busco y si nunca llega, sabía que lo podía perder y estaba asumido de antemano. Con esto quiero decir que como nadie tenemos la bola de cristal, estos vaivenes que se vienen produciendo podrían en cualquier momento dejar de ser habituales; y la cara de gilipollas que se te tiene que quedar por ver como despega el asunto mientras tu esperabas a entrar 2 céntimos más abajo que nunca van a llegar a volver a suceder...
> 
> ...



No se trata de ser listo o tonto, aqui nadie sabe una mierda de nada, pero cada cual sigue una estrategia, yo simplemente cuento la mia, no voy de listo, yq ue quieres que te diga, que te llamen "tonto" nunca ha presagiado nada bueno.


----------



## calamatron (27 Ago 2020)

De 0,20 a 20 con un suply mucho menor q iota,aclara eso q da lugar a creencias indigestas


----------



## PlanetaOTC (27 Ago 2020)

Muy buena comparativa. Está claro que si hay un plan para subir IOTA, cuando supere el psicológico 1$ muchos permabears van a largarla creyendo que entre 1-5$ tendrá su tope y pronto volverá el guano, y es justo ahí cuando tiene todo el potencial para marcarse un LINK y engañar a todos los que han estado tragando mierda desde 2018 y acaban aburridos vendiendo.


----------



## Forcopula (27 Ago 2020)

davitin dijo:


> No se trata de ser listo o tonto, aqui nadie sabe una mierda de nada, pero cada cual sigue una estrategia, yo simplemente cuento la mia, no voy de listo, yq ue quieres que te diga, que te llamen "tonto" nunca ha presagiado nada bueno.



No te lo tomes a mal, simplemente y tú lo has dicho, son estrategias diferentes. Yo voy a LO QUE CONSIDERO "seguro", y tú vas haciendo algo que parece una ganancia segura.

Y te repito que en mi curro que te llamen tonto no es malo necesariamente, si te llaman listo date por jodido.


----------



## OrgullodePuma (27 Ago 2020)

Chicos... ASTROLOGÍA, el mejor momento para comprar será a mediados de octubre, antes de que nuestros euros valgan nada.


----------



## PlanetaOTC (27 Ago 2020)




----------



## calamatron (28 Ago 2020)

Se esta liando parda.
Quien decia q a iota no les subvencionaban?.
Zas en toda la boca.
Y xcierto gente quejandose q perdieron sus iotas y no han respondido


----------



## Thundercat (28 Ago 2020)

Esto como siempre, cuando menos te lo esperas salta la liebre. Pena que IOTA no tenga mafias ni exchanges detrás, si no la liebre saltaría más a menudo.


----------



## Burbujerofc (28 Ago 2020)

PlanetaOTC dijo:


>



Lo que dice weiss es para asustar. Y vaya que si asusta. Ayer pensé verdaderamente que se iba a 0.1 y sin recuperación hasta diciembre, si es que la había...

Me huele raro esa jugada con cada vez más incertidumbre.


----------



## Caligulin (28 Ago 2020)

Lo siento, no he podido evitarlo


----------



## Forcopula (28 Ago 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> #IOTA Becomes “Key Innovator” in EU's €80,000,000,000 Research Program:
> 
> IOTA Becomes “Key Innovator” in EU's €80,000,000,000 Research Program



Y después de esto creeis que Iota se va a quedar sin fondos? A mi no me cuadra


----------



## paketazo (28 Ago 2020)

A ver si alguno encuentra un balance anual de la IOTA fundación, para poder ver esos ingresos vía subvención.

Yo en la página de IOTA fundación no veo nada, pero no sé bien dónde buscar, y es evidente que si hay fondos recibidos por instituciones públicas han de constar.

También han de estar reflejados en el origen de la partida presupuestaria de la UE, así que si alguno logra verlo agradecería que lo pusiera aquí para sacar números.

Un saludo y gracias




.


----------



## Forcopula (28 Ago 2020)

Team - +CityxChange
En este enlace aparece la IF como parte del equipo en la página también explican:
+CityxChange (Positive City ExChange) is a smart city project, that has been granted funding from the European Union’s Horizon 2020

What is Horizon 2020? - Horizon 2020 - European Commission
Extraido del enlace:
"Horizon 2020 is the biggest EU Research and Innovation programme ever with nearly €80 billion of funding available over 7 years (2014 to 2020) – in addition to the private investment that this money will attract. It promises more breakthroughs, discoveries and world-firsts by taking great ideas from the lab to the market."

Cuánto del pastel va para Iota? Aún no lo he averiguado y siendo la noticia que he pasado tan reciente apostaría que no lo saben ni ellos.
En cualquier caso 80.000.000.000€ son muchos dineros...


----------



## paketazo (28 Ago 2020)

Yo solo tengo estos datos , pero son 2018 (154.000€)

Transparency Register - Search the register

Esto es importante, habría que lograr los datos del 2019, por que como 2020 está en curso no lo vamos a tener de momento.

Usad este registro para buscar los datos, yo ahora no tengo demasiado tiempo:

UE: 500027331119-04


----------



## Burbujerofc (28 Ago 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Team - +CityxChange
> En este enlace aparece la IF como parte del equipo en la página también explican:
> +CityxChange (Positive City ExChange) is a smart city project, that has been granted funding from the European Union’s Horizon 2020
> 
> ...



Mi búsqueda llega hasta aquí:

3 proyectos financiados


Funding & tenders

A Human-centred Internet of Things Platform for the Sustainable Digital Mine of the Future

Project Information
Dig_IT
Grant agreement ID: 869529
Status
Ongoing project
Start date
1 May 2020
End date
30 April 2024
Funded under
H2020-EU.3.5.3.

Overall budget
€ 6 997 416,25


ENSURESEC
Grant agreement ID: 883242
Status
Ongoing project
Start date
1 June 2020
End date
31 May 2022
Funded under
H2020-EU.3.7.4.
H2020-EU.3.7.2.

Overall budget
€ 9 230 681,25



CityxChange
Grant agreement ID: 824260
Project website Opens in new window
Status
Ongoing project
Start date
1 November 2018
End date
31 October 2023

Overall budget
€ 24 174 347,50


----------



## Caligulin (29 Ago 2020)

Caligulin dijo:


> ¿Cuando OMG pete a donde iran todos los especuladores apalancadores de bitfinex?
> 
> Facil, a IOTA, una moneda relativamente barata (vale menos del 10% de lo que valio en su maximo), apalancable como OMG, con prestigio y con una subida pequeña en las ultimas 24h de mas del 10% que la deja en maximos desde verano de 2019, lo que invita a que subira mas.
> 
> ...



NEO ya ha roto los maximos de 2019, 15% de subida lleva en 24h, y se va to the moon

IOTA comiendose una puta mierda


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Ago 2020)

Caligulin dijo:


> NEO ya ha roto los maximos de 2019, 15% de subida lleva en 24h, y se va to the moon
> 
> IOTA comiendose una puta mierda



Vaya, pues yo estoy decepcionado, dijeron que se iba a 0.10 y quería acumular a esos precios, pero no lo estoy viendo.


----------



## Caligulin (29 Ago 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Vaya, pues yo estoy decepcionado, dijeron que se iba a 0.10 y quería acumular a esos precios, pero no lo estoy viendo.



Lo decia un menda, no yo.


----------



## davitin (29 Ago 2020)

Y neo subiendo sin ton ni son después de años....esto al final es suerte, no se.


----------



## kpik (29 Ago 2020)

Alguien sabe aclararme que hay que hacer con la nueva versión de Trinity? Solo actualizar? O algo en especial? 

EDIT: Vale me he instalado la versión 1.6, y creo que no hay que actualizar las direcciones ni nada


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Ago 2020)

Un juego para recolectar iotas, ni idea de que va.


----------



## T-34 (31 Ago 2020)

tu tendrias que haberte ido de la plataforma despues de lo que soltaste, mas que nada por asumir tus comentarios, no vendiste tu iota?


----------



## Parlakistan (31 Ago 2020)




----------



## calamatron (31 Ago 2020)

Despues de lo q solto de iota y ahora dice q empezara a subir con suerte,de chiste.


----------



## Mig29 (31 Ago 2020)

calamatron dijo:


> Despues de lo q solto de iota y ahora dice q empezara a subir con suerte,de chiste.



No creo que nadie haya soltado IOTA estas alturas, para bien o para mal ahora va a pegar un petardazo para arriba, que puede quedarse en nada y volver a tocar fondo(no lo creo) o puede irse a la luna(espero que si, pero nada esta claro en IOTA).


----------



## Thundercat (31 Ago 2020)

Lo que está claro aquí es que que pumpee o no depende del equipo desarrollador que es el que acumula casi todos los tokens. Si ellos no necesitan financiación porque reciben dinero público entonces apaga y vámonos. Está claro que no vamos a ver lo de las otras shitcoins, que pactan con exchanges que casi te garantizan un pump.


----------



## PlanetaOTC (1 Sep 2020)

A Ethereum le han metido un buen palo. A ver si supera los 0,37 IOTA y le sigue.


----------



## PlanetaOTC (1 Sep 2020)

Por lo que cuentas, supongo que esperas run al anterior ATH una vez pasemos el dólar, es decir, ir a los entornos de 5$. Ahí tendríamos corrección quizá hasta 2-3$ y vuelta arriba para superar ese ATH y marcar uno nuevo en 12-20$. ¿Puede ser? Yo al menos espero algo así.

Saludos


----------



## Caligulin (2 Sep 2020)

Menuda puta mierda


----------



## curvilineo (2 Sep 2020)

today: iota to the hell


----------



## zeng (2 Sep 2020)

Que tiene de malo que pegue un bajón en el corto plazo? Salvo que hagáis trading, es una oportunidad para pillar barato antes de la descentralización o el listado de cualquier exchange que suba el precio

Enviado desde mi Redmi 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Caligulin (2 Sep 2020)

zeng dijo:


> Que tiene de malo que pegue un bajón en el corto plazo? Salvo que hagáis trading, es una oportunidad para pillar barato antes de la descentralización o el listado de cualquier exchange que suba el precio
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 8 mediante Tapatalk



Pues que uno se va marcando objetivos escalonados y jode ver como para mi proximo a IOTA le quedaba 1 centimo y ahora tengo que esperar no se cuanto

Por suerte no me apalanque asi que puede bajar todo lo que quiera que no vendere


----------



## davitin (2 Sep 2020)

Yo pienso que en el medio-largo plazo si que va a subir bastante pero de momento va a bajar.

Como dice negrofuturo si supera el dolar se va a la luna seguramente, yo diria mas, tengo el palpito de que esto pasara si supera los 0.50-0.60, ahi ni se os ocurra vender. 

Acordaos de los holders de ripple por ejemplo, al final tuvieron su subidon.

Por el momento prefiero que baje para cargar mas, ojala llegue a 0.10 o incluso menos...en la proxima subida hay que hacerse rico, nada de pillar pellizcos, yo he venido aqui a retirarme de la garita:


----------



## Caligulin (2 Sep 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Yo pienso que en el medio-largo plazo si que va a subir bastante pero de momento va a bajar.
> 
> Como dice negrofuturo si supera el dolar se va a la luna seguramente, yo diria mas, tengo el palpito de que esto pasara si supera los 0.50-0.60, ahi ni se os ocurra vender.
> 
> ...



Joder, como es este foro, ayer por una pequeña subida iba a romper e irse to the moon siguiendo a ETH y hoy por una pequeña bajada se va a 0.10$


Lo que hay que hacer es definir la tendencia a largo plazo, ¿Se ha roto la alcista o seguimos en ella? Si seguimos en ella esto es solo una pequeña bajada y se ira to the moon, asi que nos olvidamos de los 0,10$, y si se ha roto la tendencia pues veremos guano por mucho tiempo.

Personalmente creo que seguimos en tendencia alcista, y seguiremos hasta que bitcoin llegue a 100k-200k, entonces rompera y bajaremos hasta los 40k y quizas 10$ el MIOTA, de manera que a 0.10$ jamas volveremos a verla.


----------



## Mig29 (2 Sep 2020)

Pues yo estoy por comprar mas con las ganancias de los ETH que vendí ayer a 400 euros. Para mi estas bajadas son bien sanas.


Caligulin dijo:


> Joder, como es este foro, ayer por una pequeña subida iba a romper e irse to the moon siguiendo a ETH y hoy por una pequeña bajada se va a 0.10$
> 
> 
> Lo que hay que hacer es definir la tendencia a largo plazo, ¿Se ha roto la alcista o seguimos en ella? Si seguimos en ella esto es solo una pequeña bajada y se ira to the moon, asi que nos olvidamos de los 0,10$, y si se ha roto la tendencia pues veremos guano por mucho tiempo.
> ...



Es poco probable que vuelva a 0,10 pero si que lo veo posible.
A entre 0,25-0,30 si que creo que llegue en algún punto, y ahí es buena zona de compra.

Aquí con IOTA yo el tema lo veo en ir haciendo aportaciones semanales e ir acumulando poco a poco. Yo voy siguiendo una estrategia transversal, tengo lo de acumular, que llevo un huevo, y luego lo de jugar, que la verdad me ha ido dejando buenos beneficios, IOTA ha tenido un patrón muy fácil de seguir.


----------



## Burbujerofc (2 Sep 2020)

Alguien tradea con IOTA?


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Sep 2020)




----------



## su IGWT (2 Sep 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


>



Exactamente esto que implica?


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Sep 2020)

su IGWT dijo:


> Exactamente esto que implica?



Pues que el Deutsche Bank la está estudiando, lo que no se es exactamente es para que.


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Sep 2020)




----------



## Parlakistan (3 Sep 2020)

Lean las características del futuro euro digital...¿Iotas colored coins?

Así será el euro digital: Europa pone en fase de pruebas su alternativa a las criptomonedas y a las divisas electrónicas de China y Rusia


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Sep 2020)

No se puede hacer un coloreado separado, para colorear has de comprar del supply y esas monedas que has comprado se "pintan". Un iota podría ser un céntimo de euro. Creo que hicieron un cálculo y para colorear el supply del euro haría falta casi 400 TI de unos 2500 TI que hay.


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Sep 2020)

Nosotros solo podemos especular en base a la información que tenemos, ellos juegan a lo seguro. Yo creo que tienen la decisión tomada y están esperando a Chrysalis2 y a que saquen las monedas coloreadas.

Me quedo con esto:

"la tercera idea es que se necesita adaptar el dinero tradicional a la operativa de máquinas funcionando con otras máquinas".

A eso vamos.


----------



## Caligulin (3 Sep 2020)

En parte si y en parte es mas facil "comprar" la empresa ya creada


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Sep 2020)

Ah no? ¿Y por qué no? Si ya estuvieron invitados al congreso bancario europeo de Frankfurt, en concreto Dominik Schiner, de orador, donde se hablaba del futuro del dinero y allí solo fue él, del mundo crypto, en un evento muy restringido.


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Sep 2020)

¿Para que? Si puede hacer QE comprando más supply. Y así ganan ellos...


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Sep 2020)

No creo que necesitarán gastar mucho, un céntimo de euro se podría asignar a la unidad mínima, 1(i), que es una millonesima parte de 1 miota (m). Lo de los exchanges que dices, ni pinchan ni cortan al estar hablando de una estable Coín. De todos modos no creo que se pueda hacer eso de golpe y además está aún el dinero en efectivo, pero creo que sería extremadamente fácil poner a circular una parte de euros coloreados.

Lo de los tokens sin valor creados de la nada es una narrativa buena para el BTC, pero no para un banco central que lo que hace es crear dinero de la nada. Lo de replicar la red no se puede, si quieren crear algo de 0 tardarían años. Lo de poder crear ellos los tokens sin coste alguno es absurdo además de por no poder replicar la red, porque ellos ya pueden crear euros sin coste alguno y comprar lo que quieran, incluso a si mismos los tokens estando dentro...

Parece mentira que no conozcamos aún de la pasta que están hechos estos hijos de puta, yo si los veo muy capaces de hacer algo así.


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Sep 2020)

El coordinador ya es open source desde hace tiempo. No estoy seguro si es posible forkear, pero no veo el incentivo de hacerlo, si el Tangle funciona mejor con más actores al contrario de la blockchain.


----------



## davitin (3 Sep 2020)

A ver si estamos haciendo el gilipollas y el subidón fue precisamente llegar a los 5 dólares...

El forero que creó el primer hilo de "iota to the Moon" desaparecio para no volver, ese si que sabía de "timings" de esos.

Llevamos mucho tiempo en los que iota ni huele el top ten, no es una buena señal, yo ya no se qué pensar....desde luego a día de hoy es muy difícil hacer pasta en el mundo cripto, lo de meterle pasta a un chicharro y que te haga un x20 es como la ruleta rusa y solo puedes permitirtelo si le metes 20 euros a cada truño, con lo que los beneficios acaban siendo una mierda y no sirve para retirarte, que es lo que buscamos todos aquí, (yo me cago en ganar 100 euros, lo que quiero es medio millón de pavos mínimo por la vía rápida y no me volvéis a ver el pelo por este pais), por qué si le metes de mil en mil pierdes hasta la camisa.


----------



## Burbujerofc (3 Sep 2020)

Recuerdo que cuando estaba en Forocoches se decía algo parecido. De hecho creo que hasta el "to the moon" del título del hilo era igual. 

Ahora es como volver a aquella época de años atrás. Solo que con esos análisis históricos o se estaba creando un patrón y ahora vuelve la incertidumbre. O no. 

He apostado a futuro pero leo otras noticias que si el BCE ve a Ethereum antes que a IOTA y surgen más dudas. Que si Noruega ya descartó IOTA. UK también fuera... 

Esto sube si Alemania quiere y además de posibles chanchullos de subvenciones, los políticos queriendo su tajada antes de ponerlo en marcha, cada país por su lado, creo que la geopolítica va a seguir frenando su implantación hasta diluir el proyecto. Ojalá me equivoque.


----------



## davitin (3 Sep 2020)

Lo de los equipos de programadores de criptos que no se interesan por el precio de los tokens ya lo he visto antes con proyectos muy prometedores y es muy mala señal, cómo dices tu eso no termina bien....generalmente significa que los creadores están sacando o ya han sacado pasta por otro sitio (aquí estamos todos por la pasta, no nos engañemos, incluidos los desarrolladores), ya sea con subvenciones de alguna clase, icos o alguna mierda similar.

Como digo, mal asunto.


----------



## davitin (3 Sep 2020)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Recuerdo que cuando estaba en Forocoches se decía algo parecido. De hecho creo que hasta el "to the moon" del título del hilo era igual.
> 
> Ahora es como volver a aquella época de años atrás. Solo que con esos análisis históricos o se estaba creando un patrón y ahora vuelve la incertidumbre. O no.
> 
> ...



Y antes de todas esas la niña bonita de los bancos no era Ripple(xrp)? 

Esto va por modas, podéis estar seguros que la cripto que adopte el sistema estará 100% creada por este, usando tecnologías que otros tolais se molestaron en crear con la pasta de los "himbersores"(nosotros).


----------



## Burbujerofc (3 Sep 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Y antes de todas esas la niña bonita de los bancos no era Ripple(xrp)?
> 
> Esto va por modas, podéis estar seguros que la cripto que adopte el sistema estará 100% creada por este, usando tecnologías que otros tolais se molestaron en crear con la pasta de los "himbersores"(nosotros).



Quedó en nada lo del Santander no? 
Si era el futuro, decían...


----------



## davitin (3 Sep 2020)

Hostia puta no había mirado la cotización....estamos en 0.30 y está cayendo todo como ya pronostique hace días...

Pueden ir pasando a comerme la polla los que me insultaron el otro día? @Pirro hijo de la gran puta estás ahí? Sal de tu agujero viejo bastardo.


----------



## davitin (3 Sep 2020)

Bueno chavales, toca plegar velas, vender todo, pasar a usdt y comprar cuando todo esté por los suelos y dejarlo ahí, la próxima subida será en 3-4 meses, ahí tenemos que recuperar lo máximo posible.


----------



## Caligulin (3 Sep 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Bueno chavales, toca plegar velas, vender todo, pasar a usdt y comprar cuando todo esté por los suelos y dejarlo ahí, la próxima subida será en 3-4 meses, ahí tenemos que recuperar lo máximo posible.



¿Hablas en serio? ¿Vender ahora? ¿Y si mañana recupera como paso en mayo cuando BTC paso de 10k a 8k y a los 4 dias volvio a los 10k?


----------



## davitin (3 Sep 2020)

Caligulin dijo:


> ¿Hablas en serio? ¿Vender ahora? ¿Y si mañana recupera como paso en mayo cuando BTC paso de 10k a 8k y a los 4 dias volvio a los 10k?



Vamos a ver, yo no digo que hagáis lo que digo, sólo pienso en voz alta.

Mira, conozco este patrón en el marketcap, ya dije hace unos días que íbamos a bajar de 10k en 10k en cuestión de horas y está pasando....en nada iota estará por debajo de los 0.25, quizá parará en 0.24, estará ahí un rato para luego caer por debajo de los 0.18, lo que no te puedo asegurar es si caerá a los 0.10 cómo he dicho antes, pero a los 0.18 llega seguro.

El resto de criptos igual, se va todo a la mierda, BTC va a volver mínimo a los 8-7k.

Ya os he dicho que los movimientos de este mercado son totalmente artificiales, no hay gente metiendo pasta como hace 3 años, los que lo hicieron se arruinaron y no quieren ni oír hablar del mundo cripto, en Corea del Sur hasta hubieron suicidios de personas jóvenes....lo que vemos son los tejemanejes de los exchanges, que podemos utilizar para nuestro beneficio si mantenemos la cabeza fría y no nos dejamos llevar por el ansia viva.

Como digo, en 3-4 meses se repite la jugada.


----------



## Caligulin (3 Sep 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Vamos a ver, yo no digo que hagáis lo que digo, sólo pienso en voz alta.
> 
> Mira, conozco este patrón en el marketcap, ya dije hace unos días que íbamos a bajar de 10k en 10k en cuestión de horas y está pasando....en nada iota estará por debajo de los 0.25, quizá parará en 0.24, estará ahí un rato para luego caer por debajo de los 0.18, lo que no te puedo asegurar es si caerá a los 0.10 cómo he dicho antes, pero a los 0.18 llega seguro.
> 
> ...



¿De que escala de tiempo estamos hablando?


----------



## davitin (3 Sep 2020)

Caligulin dijo:


> ¿De que escala de tiempo estamos hablando?



Ya lo he dicho, bajamos de 10k en 10k en cuestión de horas, cuando BTC llegue a 8-7k es cuando hay que cargar del resto de criptos (o de BTC mismo), no creo que caiga más, joder.

En 3-4 meses otro subidón y a revender cuando BTC este entre 11-12k y repetir la jugada.


----------



## davitin (3 Sep 2020)

Ya hemos bajado de los 0.30....proxima parada 0.28, de ahí a 0.24 y después 0.18 del tiron....a partir de ahí a saber.


----------



## Caligulin (3 Sep 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Ya hemos bajado de los 0.30....proxima parada 0.28, de ahí a 0.24 y después 0.18 del tiron....a partir de ahí a saber.



Te pondras en corto?


----------



## Azkenchack (3 Sep 2020)

Lo que cada vez tengo más claro es que todo esto es un casino. Y, a menos que seas un jugador profesional, sales desplumado y mucho más si la ruleta está "trucada".
Yo creo que poco dinero está entrando y el que se mueve, lo hace de la mesa del black jack a la ruleta, y de la ruleta a la mesa de póker.
El jugador profesional sabe retirarse a tiempo; el pelagatos, dentro del casino se mueve de un juego, en busca de la suerte que le permita recuperar lo perdido.
El primero ya sabe que la banca siempre gana; el segundo lo aprende cuando ha sido desplumado.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Sep 2020)

Según asegura a _Business Insider España_ el profesor de Finanzas de ICADE Business School, Luis Garvía, la diferencia entre el dinero tradicional y el digital se resume en 3 factores. "En primer lugar, con el dinero tradicional, como poco podemos bajar al céntimo. ¿Cuánto vale un like en YouTube o en Twitter? Necesitamos una unidad de cuenta que sirva para contar valores muy pequeños y *el euro tradicional no es suficientemente ágil en el nuevo medio*", señala.

El profesor destaca que "*para realizar transferencias internacionales con euros está el mecanismo del Swift", que supone retrasos de 1 o 2 días*, por lo que concluye que "el dinero tradicional no es ágil en transferencias internacionales", además de señalar que "la tercera idea es que se necesita adaptar el dinero tradicional a la operativa de máquinas funcionando con otras máquinas".

Necesitan micropagos y M2M.


----------



## Mig29 (3 Sep 2020)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Lo que cada vez tengo más claro es que todo esto es un casino. Y, a menos que seas un jugador profesional, sales desplumado y mucho más si la ruleta está "trucada".
> Yo creo que poco dinero está entrando y el que se mueve, lo hace de la mesa del black jack a la ruleta, y de la ruleta a la mesa de póker.
> El jugador profesional sabe retirarse a tiempo; el pelagatos, dentro del casino se mueve de un juego, en busca de la suerte que le permita recuperar lo perdido.
> El primero ya sabe que la banca siempre gana; el segundo lo aprende cuando ha sido desplumado.
> ...



Eso está claro, pero si se tiene sangre fría y con cantidades no muy grandes se puede sacar un rendimiento aceptable con todos estos vaivenes.

De todos modos yo creo que de esta si que estamos en una fase alcista, yo varias personas que conozco que perdieron bastante en la anterior caída, han vuelto a probar suerte, y también gente que entra de nuevas. Y a todos les mueve la codicia, y eso no va a cambiar, la gente se cree que con las cripto se van a hacer millonarios, y cuando esto empieza a carburar, se retroalimenta, y creo que ahora estamos en una de esas fases.


----------



## Forcopula (3 Sep 2020)

Esto se da la vuelta en breve...


----------



## davitin (3 Sep 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Esto se da la vuelta en breve...



Si, pero pa abajo.


----------



## davitin (4 Sep 2020)

Hemos bajado de golpe a 0.27...


----------



## Caligulin (4 Sep 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Hemos bajado de golpe a 0.27...



BTC ha llegado a estar a menos de 10k

Y sin embargo ETH sigue en 380$, ¿Por que?


----------



## Burbujerofc (4 Sep 2020)

Dan ganas de entrar con 1000 euritos hasta 0.44 en 2-3 meses y sacar para algunos regalitos de Navidad, que se presume muy fría...


----------



## Caligulin (4 Sep 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Hemos bajado de golpe a 0.27...



Por cierto, felicidades, lo has bordado


----------



## davitin (4 Sep 2020)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Dan ganas de entrar con 1000 euritos hasta 0.44 en 2-3 meses y sacar para algunos regalitos de Navidad, que se presume muy fría...



Esperate que aún tiene que bajar más.


----------



## Pedre (4 Sep 2020)

Pedre dijo:


> Yo creo que BTC caerá en torno a 19% (y en dicho escenarioarrastrará a las alts)



Recupero mi post de hace unas semanas

Las cosas llevan su tiempo

Las alts bailan al ritmo de BTC, y BTC de sus futuros







Es sólo mi opinión, ignorenla como el otro post


----------



## Burbujerofc (4 Sep 2020)

Pedre dijo:


> Recupero mi post de hace unas semanas
> 
> Las cosas llevan su tiempo
> 
> ...



Bitcoin llegaría por debajo de 10000?

Todavía falta por rellenar huecos y arrastrará a las demás alts? 
Ese sería el escenario de - 19%? Por lo tanto todavía no ha dejado de caer? 
IOTA se volverá a ver arrastrada con esa caída?


----------



## Caligulin (4 Sep 2020)

¿Donde se puede aprender eso de los niveles y las lineas y los patrones? ¿Algun buen libro/video/articulo/podcast?


----------



## Pedre (4 Sep 2020)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Bitcoin llegaría por debajo de 10000?
> 
> Todavía falta por rellenar huecos y arrastrará a las demás alts?
> Ese sería el escenario de - 19%? Por lo tanto todavía no ha dejado de caer?
> IOTA se volverá a ver arrastrada con esa caída?



No puedo adivinar lo que pasará, pero los futuros no han dejado ningún hueco sin rellenar


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Sep 2020)

Pedre dijo:


> No puedo adivinar lo que pasará, pero los futuros no han dejado ningún hueco sin rellenar



No todos los gaps se cierran y este es un gap de escape. Yo creo que no se va a cerrar.


----------



## davitin (4 Sep 2020)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Bitcoin llegaría por debajo de 10000?
> 
> Todavía falta por rellenar huecos y arrastrará a las demás alts?
> Ese sería el escenario de - 19%? Por lo tanto todavía no ha dejado de caer?
> IOTA se volverá a ver arrastrada con esa caída?



Sólo tienes que ver cómo afectan las pequeñas bajadas de BTC a iota....BTC baja 100 euros e iota pasa de 0.30 a 0.28 del tirón o más....cómo BTC caiga a 8000 iota se quedará en 0.10 o menos.


----------



## davitin (4 Sep 2020)

Pedre dijo:


> No puedo adivinar lo que pasará, pero los futuros no han dejado ningún hueco sin rellenar



No entiendo vuestra terminologia.

Puedes explicarte mejor?


----------



## Pedre (4 Sep 2020)

davitin dijo:


> No entiendo vuestra terminologia.
> 
> Puedes explicarte mejor?



Un hueco se produce cuando hay un salto en la cotización con el mercado cerrado ( los futuros cierran los fines de semana )

Por ejemplo cotiza a 100 el viernes al cierre, pero la cotización se mueve durante el finde y abre el lunes a 110, esa diferencia de 10 puntos es el hueco, o gap.

En los futuros de BTC, los huecos siempre se han cerrado (que la cotización vuelva a los "100"), eso puede tardar a veces varios días, o semanas


----------



## Forcopula (4 Sep 2020)

Yo he pensado lo mismo, pero no me he atrevido a decirlo. Me asusta que coincidamos...


----------



## davitin (5 Sep 2020)

Seguimos hacia los infiernos.

Que rompa ya de una puta vez joder.


----------



## Caligulin (5 Sep 2020)

Pues yo creo que es una trampa bajista y que nos vamos to the moon, no estais considerando el halving de bitcoin, esto no es 2018 ni 2019


----------



## Forcopula (5 Sep 2020)

Me vale perfectamente, mi abuela siempre decía que "es de bien nacido el ser agradecido".

Yo creo también que en cualquier momento se da la vuelta, no hay razones para una caida, salvo que vendan las manos flojas y compren los fuertes más barato.


----------



## davitin (5 Sep 2020)

Señores, esto huele a sida, cada cual que actue en consecuencia.


----------



## paketazo (5 Sep 2020)

Se están perdiendo soportes que han costado sobrepasar y creo que podrían costar mucho tiempo en recuperar si no se gira en intradía.

Y no solo hablo de IOTA...que también

Pobre del que meta aquí sus ahorros pensando en salvaguardar o incrementar la riqueza si sufre del corazón.


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Sep 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Se están perdiendo soportes que han costado sobrepasar y creo que podrían costar mucho tiempo en recuperar si no se gira en intradía.
> 
> Y no solo hablo de IOTA...que también
> 
> Pobre del que meta aquí sus ahorros pensando en salvaguardar o incrementar la riqueza si sufre del corazón.



Jajaja, el que quiera algo tranquilo que se compre unos bonos del tesoro usa o unas Iberdrola.


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Sep 2020)

Ya bueno, son basura, la deuda lo es. Esperemos que no acabemos cotizando en negativo.


----------



## paketazo (5 Sep 2020)

Yo por suerte...o desgracia, según se mire, juego con coste 0, pero evidentemente pierdo en coste de oportunidad, que realmente es lo que me jode al ver estos empapelamientos masivos en todo el mercado cripto por que les sale de los cojones a los exchanges o a quién maneje esto.

De la otra vez, ¡vale....coronavirus!

Ahora hablan de cierre de largos BTC o no sé que santa mierda, y en 2 días otra vez a dónde hace un mes.

No hay seriedad de ningún tipo en esto, y si no hay seriedad, no entrará dinero serio, que aun que suene un poco ridículo, es el que mueve todos los grandes mercados del mundo (derivados, metales, energía, bolsas...)

Pero es que este mercado cripto...y lo digo estando dentro...es una ruleta que solo sirve para meterla y sacarla rapidito antes de que te la corten.

Eso sí, van poniendo la miel por el camino con DEFIs y otras mierdas que suben un 10X en un mes, pero sin que apenas se entere ni dios hasta que ve una gráfica ampliada y lo flipa...y venga a meter ahí pasta.

Me huele todo esto a "chinada"...y con todo el respeto por si alguno me lee, yo con chinos los menos negocios posibles si puede ser.


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Sep 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Yo por suerte...o desgracia, según se mire, juego con coste 0, pero evidentemente pierdo en coste de oportunidad, que realmente es lo que me jode al ver estos empapelamientos masivos en todo el mercado cripto por que les sale de los cojones a los exchanges o a quién maneje esto.
> 
> De la otra vez, ¡vale....coronavirus!
> 
> ...



Los chinos son unos trileros, pero yo acciones de Alibaba o tencent si se las compraba. Estoy contigo en que el mercado es un cachondeo, pero no lloramos cuando sube para arriba...


----------



## zeng (5 Sep 2020)

Iota multiplicando la tendencia del BTC (cuando baja xD) para variar. Si el BTC no aguanta el soporte los 10.000, aparecerán oportunidades de comprar iotas a precios majos..

Enviado desde mi Redmi 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (5 Sep 2020)

Para mañana quiero ver el mercado completamente destrozado.


----------



## Burbujerofc (6 Sep 2020)

Sigo mucho tus análisis y vuestros comentarios en general. 
A mi modo de ver, coinciden con otro que sigo que también está intentando ver un patrón para Link, se llama Wyckoff. 
En su caso también por Fibonacci y logarítmico, parece que se ajusta más al primero. 

Entrando en IOTA, sabía del riesgo. Ya en Forocoches leía a gente que entró en 4€... En Telegram hay un grupo en el que también sigo noticias y complementando con este hilo, me he podido hacer una idea general de lo que puede pasar o no y de las aplicaciones que deben hacer en este proyecto para que sea o no el futuro de Europa y quizás de Occidente.

Si Ripple se acaba imponiendo, y aplicando, en los megabancos que se están creando con las fusiones, puede retrasar a IOTA o hundirla más, pero creo que IOTA es el As bajo la manga que tiene Alemania. Y es por eso que lo de Ripple no arrancará. 

Por otro lado, leyendo los hilos del oro y la plata y la guerra económica en la que estamos es bestial.


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Sep 2020)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Sigo mucho tus análisis y vuestros comentarios en general.
> A mi modo de ver, coinciden con otro que sigo que también está intentando ver un patrón para Link, se llama Wyckoff.
> En su caso también por Fibonacci y logarítmico, parece que se ajusta más al primero.
> 
> ...



Ripple no es ni será nada, lo único que tenía superior eran las tps y ya ni en eso va a ser mejor. En noviembre o diciembre con Chrysalis 2 la red de IOTA va a tener direcciones reutilizables y creo que va a tener velocidades de hasta 8k ctps. Y después de eso se puede ya por fin añadir las colored coins y los smart contracts.


----------



## Burbujerofc (7 Sep 2020)

Se lo pasaría gustosamente, aunque no sé si me hará caso o no, mi nexo con él es leerle y verlo en tradingview.
Tampoco soy el autor, como dije, solo un observador y porqué no, admirador de todos los que hacéis análisis. De ahí y con más lecturas, intento comprender el funcionamiento.


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Sep 2020)

Eso no lo sabemos. Lo cierto es que los que entraron en el crowfunding ganan mucho dinero vendiendo a cualquier precio. Ya veremos en noviembre o diciembre si se empieza a notar en el precio el uso real si es que llega. Eso es lo único que a mí me interesa, especular con que si las ballenas esto o lo otro o el precio, no tiene sentido. Lo que quiero ver es el uso del token y adopción. Con Chrysalis 2 iremos viendo cosas.


----------



## Thundercat (7 Sep 2020)

en fin que le buscais la complicación sin ningun sentido:
los del crowfunding difícil que no hayan vendido ya, lo normal es que vendan nada más sale el token a la venta.
Y luego si la IF recibe dinero público pues ya se sabe que el precio de IOTA les importa poco... en fin, que pueden igualmente sacar pasta a estos precios pero no necesitan pumpear el token como antaño.
El principal ingrediente para que se pumpee una shitcoin es que los dueños sean unos mafiosos codiciosos de cojones que quieren ir en Lamborghini.


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Sep 2020)

Es una coin, porqué es nativa de su propio "blockchain", DAG en este caso. Las colored coins si serian tokens.


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Sep 2020)

Thundercat dijo:


> en fin que le buscais la complicación sin ningun sentido:
> los del crowfunding difícil que no hayan vendido ya, lo normal es que vendan nada más sale el token a la venta.
> Y luego si la IF recibe dinero público pues ya se sabe que el precio de IOTA les importa poco... en fin, que pueden igualmente sacar pasta a estos precios pero no necesitan pumpear el token como antaño.
> El principal ingrediente para que se pumpee una shitcoin es que los dueños sean unos mafiosos codiciosos de cojones que quieren ir en Lamborghini.



Los del crowfunding son las ballenas más grandes que hay, y no, no han vendido todo.


----------



## Thundercat (7 Sep 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Los del crowfunding son las ballenas más grandes que hay, y no, no han vendido todo.



Peor me lo pones, tienen más de las que el mercado puede absorber. Perfecto para que las vayan soltando poco a poco.


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Sep 2020)

Thundercat dijo:


> Peor me lo pones, tienen más de las que el mercado puede absorber. Perfecto para que las vayan soltando poco a poco.



Pueden hacer lo que quieran, de todos modos no se cómo irá la distribución de monedas, lastima no ver los gráficos que nos traían por aquí...


----------



## calamatron (7 Sep 2020)

Asumirlo,iota no subira mas den1 $,a los fundadores les importa una mierda el precio,y mientras mas buenas noticias salen mas baja el precio aunq solo sea x joder.olvidaos y abandonar este hilo xq perdemos el tiempo con esta basura de iota.


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Sep 2020)

calamatron dijo:


> Asumirlo,iota no subira mas den1 $,a los fundadores les importa una mierda el precio,y mientras mas buenas noticias salen mas baja el precio aunq solo sea x joder.olvidaos y abandonar este hilo xq perdemos el tiempo con esta basura de iota.



Yo creo que te he visto escribir en investing, en los comentarios...


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (8 Sep 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ...lastima no ver los gráficos que nos traían por aquí...



Me doy por aludido . Os acabo de cocinar la distribución estadística. Todo sea por contribuir por la causa y por la buena gente que hay en este hilo. ;-)

Aquí total de carteras con bajón significativo:







y aquí distribución a fecha agosto 2020 con mismo panorama de bajón en la distribución en casi todos los rangos:







Desde que sigo estos datos es la primera vez que veo una caída tan significativa. Me ha dejado bastante pensativo ya que no he dejado de seguir el proyecto desde que solté todo el lastre. A Iota hay que seguirla de cerca, pero todo lo que no sea resolver el trilema que anunciaron a bombo y platillo seguirá siendo una decepción, por mucho parche 1.0 o 2.0 que nos quieran calzar como novedad.

Espero os resulte de utilidad.

Saludos!


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (8 Sep 2020)

Me encantaría tener un diagnóstico para el paciente iota, pero después de seguirlo muy de cerca durante 4 largos años lamentablemente no se por dónde cogerlo a estas alturas. Cuanto más la investigo menos se.

Sólo puedo daros una interpretación fugaz con esos datos que os he puesto y la que más se aproxima a mi humilde opinión es que un % significativo de holders del rango terrenal (menos de 100Gi) han empezado a claudicar, pero no se a favor de quien. Me da que ese pico en el rango 10Ti-100Ti pertenece a uno o varios exchanges, pero a saber.


----------



## Integer (8 Sep 2020)

Nada. Hay que marcarse objetivos. Todo lo demás son pérdidas. Y que sirva de aviso a los nuevos.

Si tu objetivo es ganar un 5% por trade, respétalo. Si es un 10%, respétalo.

Cuando hayas vendido y pasado unos días dirás que podrías haber ganado otro 5 o 10 adicional. No importa. Respeta los objetivos.

Si los objetivos son mantener iota hasta los 15€, respétalos. Si son ganar un 20%, respétalos.

Lo mismo con la tolerancia a las pérdidas. La diferencia es que *los que venimos a jugar toleramos que se vaya a 0 y fin del partido*.

Gloria o muerte.


----------



## kpik (8 Sep 2020)

Integer dijo:


> Nada. Hay que marcarse objetivos. Todo lo demás son pérdidas. Y que sirva de aviso a los nuevos.
> 
> Si tu objetivo es ganar un 5% por trade, respétalo. Si es un 10%, respétalo.
> 
> ...



+1000 yo siempre digo que o me jubilo o palmo todo. Si llega a 10$ venderé unas cuantas para tapar agujeros y recuperar la inversión, y el resto hodl hasta 100$ (si llega a 10$, veo mucho más probable el 100$ que el 0) donde vendo la mitad de mi cartera y hodleo hasta aburrirme


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Sep 2020)

Yo no sé si siguen acumulando, pero desde luego no se han deshecho de toda la posición.


----------



## paketazo (8 Sep 2020)

Las carteras más gordas son de los pardillos de este foro...o sea...nuestras.

Bromas a parte, estando todo tan ligado a BTC y habiendo en casi todas las coins una distribución de mierda dónde el 50% del total de la coin está en menos de 100 manos en los mejores casos, no esperéis que en IOTA sea diferente, tanto para bien como para mal.

Cuando hay tanta confusión en torno a un mercado, partiendo del mismísimo BTC, lo mejor es diversificar, para cagarla lo menos posible, que me agrade la idea de IOTA no implica que meta aquí toda la pólvora, al igual que pienso de BTC,

No me haré rico con IOTA a 10$, pero tampoco lloraré con IOTA a 0


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Sep 2020)

EU Commission: IOTA based CityxChange project is 'business ready'


El proyecto de las ciudades que tradean energía está listo para los negocios según la comisión Europea.


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Sep 2020)

Video de edag bastante chulo de sus cacharros liados en temas de logística. Muy futurista todo.


----------



## easyridergs (10 Sep 2020)

No me importa una mierda si IOTA ahora vale 10 céntimos, 40 céntimos o 5 dólares. Es un precio totalmente falso, que aparte de sacarse cuatro perras con mete-sacas no indica nada más. Ni el AT ni nada que se le parezca es válido con este mercado tan manipulado. La acumulación es lo único que importa para cuando llegue el momento de la adopción y su valor suba en base a un volumen real. IOTA a su debido tiempo deberá salir de los exchanges bitconianos.


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Sep 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> No me importa una mierda si IOTA ahora vale 10 céntimos, 40 céntimos o 5 dólares. Es un precio totalmente falso, que aparte de sacarse cuatro perras con mete-sacas no indica nada más. Ni el AT ni nada que se le parezca es válido con este mercado tan manipulado. La acumulación es lo único que importa para cuando llegue el momento de la adopción y su valor suba en base a un volumen real. IOTA a su debido tiempo deberá salir de los exchanges bitconianos.



En noviembre o diciembre seguramente empecemos a empezar a ver adopción real con Chrysalis 2 y con la estandarización de Object manager group. Lo de la luz verde de la Unión Europea diciendo que está listo para los negocios el proyecto de ciudades inteligentes y trading de energía es muy significativo. 2021 va a ser muy emocionante, vamos a ver cómo se expande el ecosistema.


----------



## paketazo (10 Sep 2020)

Todo lo que contais está de puta madre y dentro de lo plausible, lo único que pido es que se usen los IOTA para darle gas al sistema y que no se puentee y los IOTAS se queden solo como parte de la financiación de la ICO.

Si los IOTA se usan como los ETH, para mi el proyecto para los holders tiene mucho futuro.


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Sep 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Todo lo que contais está de puta madre y dentro de lo plausible, lo único que pido es que se usen los IOTA para darle gas al sistema y que no se puentee y los IOTAS se queden solo como parte de la financiación de la ICO.
> 
> Si los IOTA se usan como los ETH, para mi el proyecto para los holders tiene mucho futuro.



Pronto iremos saliendo de dudas. Lo del gas que dices para generar maná y hacer una especie de staking aún tardará. Eso va con coordicide. Yo lo que espero es ver correr los tokens haciendo pagos entre máquinas ya mismo, gracias al aumento bastante grande en tps de la red y direcciones reutilizables disponible en chrisalys 2.


----------



## PlanetaOTC (10 Sep 2020)




----------



## Mig29 (10 Sep 2020)

Pues yo hoy he vuelto a cargar, otros 1000 miotas más a la saca, y el domingo 1250 más que llene.
Hay que aprovechar las rebajas.


----------



## davitin (11 Sep 2020)

Joder está mierda aguanta.


----------



## Thundercat (11 Sep 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Joder está mierda aguanta.



Están esperando a que le entres en corto para meterle el pump.


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Sep 2020)

Offtopic: ha hablado la lagarta.

Payments in a digital world

Yo lo dije el primero y lo mantengo, luego podéis correrme a gorrazos si me equivoco, hay posibilidades muy serias de que el eurodigital sean colored coins de IOTA.

Blockchain and IOTA expansion - Knowledge for policy European Commission


----------



## Suburban2 (11 Sep 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Offtopic: ha hablado la lagarta.
> 
> Payments in a digital world
> 
> ...



Perdonad mi ignorancia, pero cuando decis ''colored coin'' seran estas parte de la oferta original finita o por el contrario un ''fork'' o un ''invent'' independiente por parte de la IF?


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Sep 2020)

Suburban2 dijo:


> Perdonad mi ignorancia, pero cuando decis ''colored coin'' seran estas parte de la oferta original finita o por el contrario un ''fork'' o un ''invent'' independiente por parte de la IF?



Oferta original.


----------



## Suburban2 (11 Sep 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Oferta original.


----------



## davitin (11 Sep 2020)

Neo se ha desmarcado de BTC y esta subiendo...aqui todo puede pasar, lo mismo iota se va a la luna o vete a saber, el mercado esta estatico pero con pinta de explotar, hacia arriba o hacia abajo pero algo va a hacer ...


----------



## Thundercat (11 Sep 2020)

NEO es el Ethereum de los chinos, cuando les da por darle bombo lo revienta.


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Sep 2020)

Thundercat dijo:


> NEO es el Ethereum de los chinos, cuando les da por darle bombo lo revienta.



Es una mierda de proyecto, 10 nodos y sin apenas equipo, yo no soy muy fan de Etherereum, pero no hay color entre etherereum y Neo. Pero claro, es chino y lo pumpean.


----------



## knoche (11 Sep 2020)

Ultimamente he estado visitando otros proyectos, algunos mencionados por aca como NIX/Qtum y otros más hacia la competencia de Iota como Fetch.ai

Sin embargo, veo que Vs Iota estos proyectos son bastante incomodos de manejar, el solo hecho de pagar una comisión por una transacción luego de la velocidad desde Iota 1.5 y el no fee es una inmensa ventaja para Iota.

Los costes de gas de mover tokens de ETH son ridiculos, las comisiones de BTC tambien son muy altas. Ojalá Iota logre pronto su descentralización que es el punto que falta para establecer un nuevo estándar y quizá hasta dejar obsoleta la minería. Pero... amenecerá y veremos.


----------



## davitin (12 Sep 2020)

CAsi 400.000 millones de volumen....esto es nomal? que significa? no hay tanto movimiento en el mercado.


----------



## mathobarca (13 Sep 2020)

según coinmarketcap:
$0,420897 USD
(Oct 21, 2015


----------



## calamatron (13 Sep 2020)

Iota se va a marcar un to the moon en 2021 o finales de 2020 espectacular,lo nunca visto.


----------



## Forcopula (13 Sep 2020)

calamatron dijo:


> Iota se va a marcar un to the moon en 2021 o finales de 2020 espectacular,lo nunca visto.



Esa es la actitud!! 

Comentaban que para octube iba a anunciar un nuevo colaborador "grande"


----------



## PlanetaOTC (14 Sep 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Esa es la actitud!!
> 
> Comentaban que para octube iba a anunciar un nuevo colaborador "grande"



Dónde has leído eso?


----------



## PlanetaOTC (14 Sep 2020)

Estáis seguros? Es que no suelo ver a los fundadores hablando así por allí y dando tantos preanuncios... Menos aún haciendo referencia directa a un pump futuro


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Sep 2020)

Últimamente tienen más cuidado con lo que dicen y entregando el producto. La fanfarria con la que anunciaron Qubic, del que una parte ha quedado aparcado, no queremos volver a verla. Cuanto menos hable el vikingo mejor...


----------



## Forcopula (14 Sep 2020)

Justo me refería a eso mismo, habla de una compañía y de octubre..


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Sep 2020)

Será en octubre...


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Sep 2020)

Ya tenemos publicado el paper del FPC.

FPC-BI: Fast Probabilistic Consensus within Byzantine Infrastructures


----------



## Burbujerofc (16 Sep 2020)

*Lanzamiento de IOTA Streams podría tener lugar al final de la semana*



*IOTA Streams podrían perder su estado de versión alfa al final de esta semana y ser lanzados en la versión 1.0.*
*IOTA Streams son una versión muy mejorada de la Masked Authenticated Messaging (MAM v0), que fue lanzada en noviembre de 2017.*

Lanzamiento de IOTA Streams podría tener lugar al final de la semana


Con la bajada de esta semana, creo que los que hemos entrado tarde, tenemos otra oportunidad de acumular.

In BCE we trust.


----------



## davitin (16 Sep 2020)

Bitcoin subiendo e Iota y otras criptos bajando...esto huele a subida sostenida de BTC para luego pegar un bajon y arrastrar a todas las coins.


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Sep 2020)

Impresionante, leeros el PDF


----------



## Burbujerofc (17 Sep 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Impresionante, leeros el PDF



" El caso de uso muestra cómo se puede utilizar IOTA para registrar de forma anónima posiciones inmutables del viaje. Esta información inmutable podría usarse también para obtener un reembolso, pagadero directamente como créditos representados por tokens IOTA y disponible para los viajeros para el pago futuro de boletos. "

Esto era algo que desde el principio me preguntaba, lo de que se quede registrada tu posición y que la tengas en tu Ledger pero que también quede registrada por la empresa con la que contrates el transporte y el uso que puedan hacer y darla a terceros.


----------



## Burbujerofc (17 Sep 2020)

Viendo la cuenta de Twitter la verdad es que lo tienen todo para ganar a largo plazo en el NWO...

Me inquieta lo de "Rethink Normality"


----------



## Pinovski (18 Sep 2020)

¿Que página web o Wallet me recomendáis para pillar IOTA? gracias

Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Sep 2020)

Pinovski dijo:


> ¿Que página web o Wallet me recomendáis para pillar IOTA? gracias
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk



Bitpanda, Trinity.


----------



## StalkerTlön (18 Sep 2020)

CORDIS | European Commission

Le ha llovido algo de pasta a la fundación para:

IOTA joins ENSURESEC


----------



## su IGWT (18 Sep 2020)

Pinovski dijo:


> ¿Que página web o Wallet me recomendáis para pillar IOTA? gracias
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk



Sin ser una gran experta. Bitpanda me parece la mas facil e intuitiva. Y para cantidades importantes o holds a largo plazo los pasas a la cartera trinity


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Sep 2020)

su IGWT dijo:


> Sin ser una gran experta. Bitpanda me parece la mas facil e intuitiva. Y para cantidades importantes o holds a largo plazo los pasas a la cartera trinity



Se me olvidaba que la mejor cartera es ledger, que se usa con Trinity.


----------



## su IGWT (18 Sep 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Se me olvidaba que la mejor cartera es ledger, que se usa con Trinity.



Yo no acabo de enteder q es esto de ledger. Me baje la Trinity y tengo alguns miotas ahi guardadas....


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Sep 2020)

su IGWT dijo:


> Yo no acabo de enteder q es esto de ledger. Me baje la Trinity y tengo alguns miotas ahi guardadas....



Es un dispositivo físico que funciona con esa cartera y te da un plus de seguridad.


----------



## Azkenchack (18 Sep 2020)

su IGWT dijo:


> Yo no acabo de enteder q es esto de ledger. Me baje la Trinity y tengo alguns miotas ahi guardadas....



Ledger es una hardwallet y Trinity una Softwallet. Ledger es como una llave fisica que te permite operar con Trinity. Si tienes Trinity y ademas Ledger, tienes doble seguridad puesto que puedes tener dos ordenadores, cado con Trinity pero sin Ledger no puedes operar ainque si ver las cantidades qie tienes en Trinity.
Eso si, si pierdes Ledger y no tienes la famosa frase de recuperacion, pierdes todo.


Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## su IGWT (18 Sep 2020)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Ledger es una hardwallet y Trinity una Softwallet. Ledger es como una llave fisica que te permite operar con Trinity. Si tienes Trinity y ademas Ledger, tienes doble seguridad puesto que puedes tener dos ordenadores, cado con Trinity pero sin Ledger no puedes operar ainque si ver las cantidades qie tienes en Trinity.
> Eso si, si pierdes Ledger y no tienes la famosa frase de recuperacion, pierdes todo.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk



Y donde “consigo” una ledger? 
gracias


----------



## Azkenchack (18 Sep 2020)

su IGWT dijo:


> Y donde “consigo” una ledger?
> gracias



SIEMPRE a traves de ellos, en su pagina oficial
Tienes el nano S por 50€
Cuidado con comprarlos de segunda mano.



Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## PlanetaOTC (19 Sep 2020)

su IGWT dijo:


> Yo no acabo de enteder q es esto de ledger. Me baje la Trinity y tengo alguns miotas ahi guardadas....



Este artículo y el resto relacionados que encontrarás al final te serán de mucha utilidad:

¿Cuál es el monedero más seguro para tus criptomonedas? - Criptoland


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Sep 2020)

El Instituto Nacional de Salud de los Estados Unidos está construyendo un Sistema Seguro del “Internet de las cosas de la salud” basado en Tangle de IOTA.

Diagnosis of heart diseases by a secure Internet of Health Things system based on Autoencoder Deep Neural Network


----------



## LUIS MARIN (20 Sep 2020)




----------



## calamatron (20 Sep 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> El Instituto Nacional de Salud de los Estados Unidos está construyendo un Sistema Seguro del “Internet de las cosas de la salud” basado en Tangle de IOTA.
> 
> Diagnosis of heart diseases by a secure Internet of Health Things system based on Autoencoder Deep Neural Network



Eso es mentira


----------



## micromachista (20 Sep 2020)

y esto del I(DI)OTA vale para algo mas que para perder el tiempo?


----------



## Forcopula (20 Sep 2020)

micromachista dijo:


> y esto del I(DI)OTA vale para algo mas que para perder el tiempo?



Dínoslo tú, que los hilos donde participas normalmente son mucho más provechosos no? XD

Lo que hay que leer mae mía.


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Sep 2020)

calamatron dijo:


> Eso es mentira



Ya... Lee un poquito, si es que entiendes algo...


----------



## davitin (20 Sep 2020)

Bueno ya estamos en 0.26...a ver si cae de una vez, me estoy muriendo de aburrimiento.


----------



## StalkerTlön (20 Sep 2020)

UE, Nube de datos industriales, interesante... (a partir del minuto 20)


----------



## barborico (20 Sep 2020)

micromachista dijo:


> y esto del I(DI)OTA vale para algo mas que para perder el tiempo?



IOTA es humo tokenizado

Sirve para exactamente lo mismo que el humo


----------



## davitin (21 Sep 2020)

Que pasara si acaba saliendo el, truño ese del euro-cripto? desapareceran el resto de coins?

Por cierto, ya vamos por 0.24.


----------



## paketazo (21 Sep 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Que pasara si acaba saliendo el, truño ese del euro-cripto? desapareceran el resto de coins?
> 
> Por cierto, ya vamos por 0.24.



No hombre, el euro cripto ya existe, pero con otro nombre.

El dinero digital que se empezó a usar ya hace décadas con trasferencias nacionales e internacionales o uso de tarjetas de crédito, no es más que eso, confiar en un tercero que actúa de intermediario sin necesidad de dinero físico entre las partes.

El principio del fin de la era del papel moneda empezó como se ha dicho docenas de veces, con la perdida del patrón oro, y la flotación de divisas.

Luego ya la aberración de estas décadas fue emitir dinero que ya no es dinero, si no deuda, es el absurdo más absoluto, ya que lo que era un tercero de confianza ahora ya es un cuarto, un quinto, un sexto...

Las cripto tratan de evitar eso, la confianza en terceros, y sobre todo, la inflación galopante de la reserva de valor evitando su dilución.

En cuanto a IOTA, sigo diciendo lo mismo, primero hay que crear la necesidad, y luego entregar la solución a esa necesidad (como crear un virus y luego sacar la vacuna), IOTA está entregando una solución teórica a un problema que se podría resolver de otros modos (centralizados) sin que a nadie le preocupe.

¿le preocupa a mucha gente que sus cuentas corrientes estén en manos de entes centralizadas?

¿o sus llamadas telefónicas?

¿sus conversaciones de wassap?

¿La propia Internet centralizada?

Pues hay que ver hasta que punto el mundo demandará un sistema descentralizado en este aspecto que es lo que quiere entregar IOTA...yo sigo pensando que existirá un protocolo internacional para IOT y los fabricantes, multinacionales, gobiernos...usarán esos protocolos, pero desde un sistema centralizado y controlado...de todos modos, IOTA está intentando abrir puertas que hace nada no existían, a ver si realmente no le fusilan el protocolo y su trabajo, dejando al token como una rareza sin uso en un futuro.

Un saludo


----------



## Thundercat (21 Sep 2020)

Todo soluciones a problemas no existentes, desde la inteligencia artificial que solo vale pa hacer cuatro mierdas con fotos, ahora el internet de las cosas, el blockchain los smart contracts y su puta madre. Llevamos oyendo estas mierdas años.


----------



## easyridergs (22 Sep 2020)

Avanzando en pleno guano.


----------



## batone79 (23 Sep 2020)

POR LO QUE SE ESTIMA QUE:
I= Iota = 1 =0,01€ Precio Máximo
Ki = Kiota = 1.000 = 10€ PM
Mi = Miota = 1.000.000 = 10.000€ PM
Gi = Giota = 1.000.000.000 = 10.000.000€ PM


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Sep 2020)




----------



## StalkerTlön (24 Sep 2020)

A partir del minuto 15, Society2. mucho potencial ahi.


----------



## mathobarca (24 Sep 2020)

Más si cabe si tenemos en cuenta este tipo de noticias:
El Gobierno podrá intervenir redes como WhatsApp para enviar mensajes en situaciones de emergencia


----------



## Burbujerofc (24 Sep 2020)

He visto que puede seguir cayendo todo. 
Según los ciclos que pone negrofuturo, yo veo esa posibilidad también.
Hace poco vi en el telegram de IOTA a un youtuber decir que puede ser hasta 0,15 no lo sé.
Yo también estaba dudando en lo de entrar con algo más.




Edito: no me gusta poner videos de youtubers random, pero este lo vi en el canal de Telegram IOTA (MIOTA) Español Spanish / Hispano y bueno, lo comparto como otro dato más.


----------



## paketazo (24 Sep 2020)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> A partir del minuto 15, Society2. mucho potencial ahi.



Pero si la morralla de NKN ya hace meses que tiene un "wassap" privado y descentralizado, para windows android...

D-Chat

Yo lo que si veo positivo es construir elementos descentralizados sobre la red IOTA, pero vendernos algo que ya existe, no nos va a dar el impulso definitivo.


----------



## Mig29 (24 Sep 2020)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> He visto que puede seguir cayendo todo.
> Según los ciclos que pone negrofuturo, yo veo esa posibilidad también.
> Hace poco vi en el telegram de IOTA a un youtuber decir que puede ser hasta 0,15 no lo sé.
> Yo también estaba dudando en lo de entrar con algo más.



Yo metí el martes 120€ más, y si sigue cayendo y llega a los 0,15 meteré entre 500-700 más


----------



## paketazo (24 Sep 2020)

Algún ilustrado del tema IOT que pueda aportar algo sobre Helium...recién incorporado en binance.

Invoco a @easyridergs o al maestro @Parlakistan para que comenten desventajas de este "invento" 

Gracias de antemano

IoT Startup Helium Floats New Hardware Device for Mining Its HNT Crypto Tokens - CoinDesk


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Sep 2020)

Os traigo un documento muy interesante, de iberpay, la empresa española que es la elegida para implementar el euro digital en hispañistan y que trabaja con el banco de España, podéis buscar información en Google de esto.

A partir de página 37 y sobre todo 42.



https://www.google.com/url?q=https:...FjAAegQIBhAB&usg=AOvVaw3-7f45-T1u7-GUdACGOjS4


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Sep 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Algún ilustrado del tema IOT que pueda aportar algo sobre Helium...recién incorporado en binance.
> 
> Invoco a @easyridergs o al maestro @Parlakistan para que comenten desventajas de este "invento"
> 
> ...



Parece un intento de vender un cacharro inútil.


----------



## paketazo (24 Sep 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Parece un intento de vender un cacharro inútil.



Sí, he visto lo del cacharro ese, pero la duda que tengo es si esto puede sustituir una red tipo wifi o 4G ... centralizada, por una Wireless descentralizada??

Por que si me ponen sobre la mesa la opción que nos vendió maidsafecoin durante años, solo instalando un cacharro de 200$ y eso a largo plazo me dará la posibilidad de liberarme de los proveedores de internet, la idea sería cojonuda.

Evidentemente, solo serviría en principio para zonas acotadas principalmente grandes ciudades, y por ahora solo para compartir archivos P2P , pero si a largo plazo se pueden compartir servidores enteros, pues igual la idea no es mala.

Siempre he creído que quién controla internet controla el mundo, y hoy por hoy hay media docena de operadores mundiales que tienen en su mano el poder del apagón de la red cuando lo consideren.

Si se logra descentralizar ese poder, y puentear, antenas de telefonía, satélites etc... sería un paso enorme para el ciudadano de a pie.

Pero evidentemente hablo desde la ignorancia, y no esperando que este token sirva realmente para gran cosa


----------



## Parlakistan (26 Sep 2020)

Es un PDF, es interesante desde esas páginas que he puesto, el resto no interesa.


----------



## Acheron (26 Sep 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Algún ilustrado del tema IOT que pueda aportar algo sobre Helium...recién incorporado en binance.
> 
> Invoco a @easyridergs o al maestro @Parlakistan para que comenten desventajas de este "invento"
> 
> ...



En usa hay mucha gente ganando dinero con este cacharro. Alguien lo ha comprado por aquí?


----------



## PlanetaOTC (28 Sep 2020)

Qué opinas del corazón de IOTA @Sr.Mojón? Me gustaría escuchar tu sincera opinión sobre la propuesta de Maná de IOTA.

Saludos


----------



## Sr.Mojón (28 Sep 2020)

PlanetaOTC dijo:


> Qué opinas del corazón de IOTA @Sr.Mojón? Me gustaría escuchar tu sincera opinión sobre la propuesta de Maná de IOTA.
> 
> Saludos



Ni me lo he leído, ni me lo voy a leer, pero ya te puedo anticipar sin miedo a equivocarme que cualquier variante de sistema de consenso que no requiera de PoW significa mayor inseguridad, mayor centralización y la pérdida de la propia red como canal seguro de comunicación sobre el que consensuar los balances.

El dilema entre PoS vs PoW está ya más que estudiado y se conocen perfectamente las debilidades que se presentan.

Aquí en el foro incluso hay un hilo que habla de ello que, si no recuerdo mal, se llamaba algo así como Proof of stake versus Proof of work. A ver si lo encuentro.

Edito: aquí lo tienes 

Proof-of-work_system vs Proof-of-stake


----------



## Wass (28 Sep 2020)

Dios te oiga. Con que se vaya a 0,30€ ya me doy con un canto en los dientes.


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Sep 2020)

Introducing IOTA Access

Acercándose a la estandarización del la identidad digital...


----------



## easyridergs (30 Sep 2020)

Bonito artículo en Reuters sobre IOTA access. Los intermediarios cada vez lo van a tener más difícil por culpa de IOTA.

Jaguar, NTT team up with tech group on remote access software


----------



## LUIS MARIN (30 Sep 2020)

Como veis iota en 20 años??


----------



## calamatron (1 Oct 2020)

Sr mojon creo q no sabes lo q dices cuanto antes acepteis q iota sera el standard mundial mas trankilos dormireis,y x cierto te aconsejo q la compres xq el tren solo pasa una vez en la vida


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Oct 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Bonito artículo en Reuters sobre IOTA access. Los intermediarios cada vez lo van a tener más difícil por culpa de IOTA.
> 
> Jaguar, NTT team up with tech group on remote access software



También en Nasdaq.

Jaguar, NTT team up with tech group on remote access software


----------



## Thundercat (1 Oct 2020)

Me da a mí que si llega a 0.50 otra vez liquido el 25% por lo menos.


----------



## PlanetaOTC (2 Oct 2020)




----------



## Pepe la rana (2 Oct 2020)

jou jou jou 




Perder TODA esperanza cuando se alcanza este umbral.....


----------



## davitin (2 Oct 2020)

Yo lo que veo es que el mercado sigue "tonto", no veo alcismo por ningun lao.


----------



## paketazo (4 Oct 2020)

Cuando lleguemos a ese punto, pueden pasar dos cosas.

1-que sea la IA quienes controlen los bugas y que ya ni acelerador tengan.

2-que ya no haya seres humanos a los que multar.


----------



## Azkenchack (4 Oct 2020)

El otro dia, vi esta noticia...
Vodafone lanza una SIM para que fabricantes de electrodomésticos puedan apagarlos remotamente ️
Lo primero que me vino a la mente fue Iota

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## calamatron (5 Oct 2020)

Azkenchack dijo:


> El otro dia, vi esta noticia...
> Vodafone lanza una SIM para que fabricantes de electrodomésticos puedan apagarlos remotamente ️
> Lo primero que me vino a la mente fue Iota
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk



Mala cosa,eso demuestra q iota no les hace falta xq ya se esta implantando ilusos.


----------



## easyridergs (5 Oct 2020)

Transfuguismo en estado puro:

https://res.mdpi.com/d_attachment/e...01610/article_deploy/electronics-09-01610.pdf


----------



## davitin (7 Oct 2020)

Joder que aburrimiento.


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Oct 2020)

No está mal.


----------



## paketazo (9 Oct 2020)

No recuerdo quién había mencionado lo de IOTA y los contratos inteligentes.

¿alguno ha probado algo al respecto?

Viendo el fiasco de ETH manejando DEFI en cuanto a volúmenes y sobre todo comisiones de red, IOTA tiene aquí una oportunidad de oro si sabe aprovecharla.


----------



## easyridergs (10 Oct 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> No recuerdo quién había mencionado lo de IOTA y los contratos inteligentes.
> 
> ¿alguno ha probado algo al respecto?
> 
> Viendo el fiasco de ETH manejando DEFI en cuanto a volúmenes y sobre todo comisiones de red, IOTA tiene aquí una oportunidad de oro si sabe aprovecharla.



Bueno, era algo previsible. Lo peor de todo es que ETH no tiene planificado eliminar las fees. Puede que disminuyan con el esquema POS pero aún y con eso va a quedar inservible para la mayoría de aplicaciones en un mundo NOM. 

Los SC de IOTA ya han nacido pero están en fase muy inicial. A final de año tendremos algo ya más crecidito.


----------



## paketazo (14 Oct 2020)

Yo sé que en su día tenía un precio medio de 0,4$ que parecía cojonudo y ahora está lejos de cojones.

Si se pone a 1$ es evidente que no parará ahí y si llega a ese precio es por algo más que especulación...los tiempos de color de rosa en cripto ya pasaron.

Deseo que no dilapiden el dinero y que realmente este token sirva para algo más que dar que hablar o comentar entre colegas que sabemos la ostia de sistemas IOT y que hasta hemos invertido en esta tecnología disruptiva.

De momento y ya tras varios años BTC nos va ganando en revalorización comparativa y nos va a costar remontar, pero bueno, si se trata de aburrir al personal lo están logrando .

un saludo


----------



## calamatron (15 Oct 2020)

Y lo que queda,ya han retrasao el coordicide a junio.
Y todavia hablan de como cerrarlo.
Bajara mas todavia,patetico


----------



## paketazo (15 Oct 2020)

calamatron dijo:


> Y lo que queda,ya han retrasao el coordicide a junio.
> Y todavia hablan de como cerrarlo.
> Bajara mas todavia,patetico



Si lo sacan en junio sería la ostia... Yo firmo de lejos. Pero me espero que sea junio del 2120.

Es una apuesta y ya sabemos como va eso.


----------



## Brick_Roulette!! (15 Oct 2020)

Dos anhos despues el bitcoin ha subido un 100%

Me encantan los adivinos.


----------



## Brick_Roulette!! (15 Oct 2020)

Sugiereme ahora algunas de esas otras criptos con "mas potencial de subida" y deduzco que "el mismo riesgo"

Volvere a citar tu mensaje dentro de otros dos anhos.


----------



## MIP (15 Oct 2020)

Aquí lo difícil es medir ese “riesgo”, que irónicamente en las criptos está ligado al propio potencial de subida, ya que en cuanto en una shitcoin el precio sube X, la probabilidad de que la revienten con un ataque de 51% tiende a infinito.


----------



## paketazo (15 Oct 2020)

No creo que tampoco sea cuestión de decir lo que es y no es mejor.

Todo tiene pros y contras evidentes en este micro universo.

¿BTC es lo mejor?...pues depende para que. Si tengo 100M de $, pues tengo claro que un buen pico irá a BTC, quizá el mayor porcentaje. Pero también metería un buen pico en ETH, y de ahí para abajo ya iría mirando con lupa y reduciendo mucho la exposición.

¿IOTA mejor que BTC?

De nuevo depende para que, son activos diferentes, pero queda claro de momento que para mantener el capital en constante aumento de momento BTC gana de calle.

Pero como dice el @El_anarquistamualdina creo que si se dan las circunstancias es más probable que IOTA se ponga a 2,8$ que BTC a 110.000$, y eso es un 10X...ojo que no es una ciencia exacta, y podría suceder precisamente lo contrario, pues en finanzas e inversiones lo que no se espera termina pasando.

Rentabilidad riesgo, poco más hay.

La prueba la hemos visto estas semanas con los proyectos DEFI que han hecho como poco un 5X la más mierda, mientras BTC apenas se ha movido.

¿han sido tontos los que han invertido en DEFI para hace run 5X o lo han sido los de Hold BTC?

De nuevo, todo es relativo a expectativas y riesgo, pues quizá yo 1/2 BTC podría jugarme en uno de esos proyectos, pero no más de eso.

Como todos sabemos que a L/P todos muertos, pues a tratar de obtener los mejores retornos posibles dadas nuestras circunstancias.

Si por mi fuera ojalá todos os forraseis con vuestra coin favorita, si eso es lo que pretendéis, pero pensándolo fríamente, todos sabemos que eso no va a pasar.

Un saludo.


----------



## Parlakistan (16 Oct 2020)




----------



## Plinio Sexto (17 Oct 2020)

Pues me dio por ahí, después de mas de tres años con mis iotas perdidas, e instalé Trinity, y como de la nada aparecieron ¡No me lo podía decreer!.

Ahora que vuelven a ser mías me gustaría conservarlas mejor, pero enTrinity no encuentro un refuerzo de seguridad como un 2FA o así. ¿Cómo lo hago sin hacerme con un ledger? 

Gracias y mantener la paciencia.


----------



## mathobarca (17 Oct 2020)

en ppio antes de año sacan una nueva cartera (stronghold), no creo que veamos nuevas implementaciones en trinity..


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Oct 2020)

Plinio Sexto dijo:


> Pues me dio por ahí, después de mas de tres años con mis iotas perdidas, e instalé Trinity, y como de la nada aparecieron ¡No me lo podía decreer!.
> 
> Ahora que vuelven a ser mías me gustaría conservarlas mejor, pero enTrinity no encuentro un refuerzo de seguridad como un 2FA o así. ¿Cómo lo hago sin hacerme con un ledger?
> 
> Gracias y mantener la paciencia.



Ledger, funciona en combinación con Trinity.


----------



## ledesma (21 Oct 2020)

¿IOTA y Paypal?


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Oct 2020)

ledesma dijo:


> ¿IOTA y Paypal?



Algo he leído, pero yo no he visto aún nada oficial de PayPal.


----------



## calamatron (21 Oct 2020)

No inventeis,solo btc,ltc,ethereun y btccash


----------



## LUIS MARIN (21 Oct 2020)

No os cansais lleváis 3 años y eso no sube nunca


----------



## Pedre (23 Oct 2020)

Pues a mi me parece que el emperrado en tratar de convencer a los demás de tu fracaso eres tú

Años echando mierda de BTC mientras sube, y cuando decides entrar fracasas en la elección
El gráfico es bastante clarito

Y la comparación con el oro? por que hasta en eso vas a quedra retratado

Comparación Iota-BTC







Comparación oro-BTC
Sólo los que compraron en máximos (en los que el precio estuvo en unos 19k $ durante 3 semanas) salen perdiendo en la comparación con el oro, en los 10 años de historia que tiene BTC


----------



## Forcopula (23 Oct 2020)

Compra más ahora que está barato, te arrepentirás sino cuando btc ande por los 300k, está regalao


----------



## barborico (23 Oct 2020)

No por nada su mote es el de estatista mualdina


----------



## Forcopula (23 Oct 2020)

Yo en mi caso meto el dinero dónde yo creo que tiene más posibilidades de crecer, con más acierto o menos. 
Así si pierdo he perdido yo con mis decisiones, no me excuso diciendo que "invertí ahí porque todo el mundo lo hacía" (aunque esta frase se oye mucho en boca de la gente tras estallar las burbujas)

Por eso yo tengo mi propia opinión sobre si algo está caro o no. El oro no está caro, BTC sí, e Iota está por los suelos.


----------



## Forcopula (24 Oct 2020)

Dónde vas? Manzanas traigo.


----------



## mathobarca (24 Oct 2020)

Iota parece haber empezado a tener un desarrollo orgánico desde que se fue CfB y eso ha lastrado muchísimo su crecimiento y evidentemente SU COTIZACIÓN. Es imposible no admitir que en su primera fase (CfB) iota ha sido un COMPLETO SCAM tanto por incompetencia, falta de cohesión e incluso diría que mala fe (anuncios vacios, venta de espectativas a años luz de cumplirse, JINN y muy poca transparencia). en lo que respecta a esto, los que estuvieron dento, otra cosa es si le pudieron sacar rendimiento económico o no, SE PUEDEN DAR POR ESTAFADOS.

Dicho esto, parece ser que desde que el susodicho dejó la fundación surgieron nuevos líderes que han cohesionado el grupo, TRANSFORMADO EL PROYECTO y el desarrollo y entregas han empezado a avanzar. La Iota de CfB no es la iota de ahora, diría que solo conserva el nombre, el tangle como estructura y la VOCACIÓN de ser una DTL sin fees y descentralizada -estas dos últimas cosas AÚN POR DEMOSTRAR.

Entonces, cúal es el state ofe the art?:

-Nos encontramos delante de un nuevo proyecto que se parece al antiguo pero que no es el mismo. Si compraste Iota (CfB) deberías repensarte el por qué y si quieres seguir o no en este nuevo proyecto, pues es otro. Y LAS ESPECTATIVAS DE LO QUÉ HA DE SER Y CÓMO LO HA DE LOGRAR DIFIEREN SUSTANCIALMENTE.

-El proyecto se haya en claro retraso en cuanto a las expectativas generadas. Lo lastra claramente su primer desarrollo, en su segundo desarrollo tb pero son retrasos casi comprensibles POR EL MOMENTO, el problema es que sumando los retrasos de su primera fase genera un efecto psicológico que resulta desesperante. En este punto habría que hacer un replanteo y por tanto, pensar si realmente es el proyecto en el que se quiere estar o no y consecuentemente, tomar perspectiva. Si bien se podría haber afinado mejor las expectativas propuestas en el nuevo roadmap, en el desarrollo de la tecnología los imprevistos y retrasos son casi inevitables y evidentemente, hay una clara presión muy lastrada por el primer desarrollo por demostrar que el proyecto no es humo y existe un claro progreso. Desde mi perspectiva, hay algo positivo en todo esto, parece ser que la fundación ha sido resiliente a lo que ha resultado ser un nefasto e incompetente primer desarrollo, un claro scam, si esta resiliencia se hará efectiva o no aún está por ver.

-Aunque esta habiendo entregas importantes estas solo afectan a los mecanismos accesorios de la red. En lo fundamental, el núcleo del proyecto (no fees y descentralización) aún está todo por demostrar. Cada uno debe juzgar por si mismo si los avances, que los ha habido, realizados en este sentido son valiosos o no. Pero repito, no hay mainnet con estos atributos, de momento son expectativas y han cambiado mucho con respecto CfB.

- En lo que respecta a los tokenomics, algo que no ha estado claro desde el primer desarrollo y tampoco lo está en el segundo, parece que al menos hay una serie de hipotesis de trabajo ganadoras y se nos dice que se están implementando para su prueba. Estos tokenomics evidentemente están intimamente relacionadas con las hipotesis de descentalización y no fees.

-A día de hoy las expectativas técnicas de iota ya no son ni de lejos las propuestas en el primer desarrollo. Las bondades esperadas son sustancialmente más mundanas. Ya no se hablas de escalado infinito ni incluso de cifras estratosféricas, se esta manejando la idea de 2000 ctps sostenidas y confirmaciones de 10 a 20 segundos en el caso de transacciones sin conflicto -nada que ver con las expectativas del primer desarrollo. La idea de no fees, bueno, es algo que podriamos relativizar puesto que parece que la nueva solución pasa por holdear iotas para generar mana y poder participar gratuitamente de la red. De otra forma parece que se habrá de pagar. Si bien esta idea vendria a dar solución a los inciertos tokenomics del proyecto -esto junto a los cloreid tokens y los nodos especiales que almacenaran todo el historial del tangle. Esto que en un principio puedes resultar desilusionante en compración con las expectativas del primer desarrollo también demuestra la madurez del proyecto y que realmente existe un desarrollo palpable al apreciarse contacto con la realidad y sus problemas fácticos.

-En lo que respecta a la cotización, mi opinión es que aún está demasiado alta y todo pues viene de lo que ha resultado ser un claro Scam. Si bien es cierto, que nos escontramos en un nuevo proyecto de DTL que parece sustentarse en una sólida estructura y organización de trabajo pero CUYOS PRINCIPALES ATRIBUTOS AÚN NO HAN SIDO ENTREGADOS NI PROBADOS FACTICAMENTE. Si bien existen una serie de estudios teóricos que parecen apoyar su futurible resolución. Cómo debería cotizar esta expectativa dadas las circunstancias descritas es una cuestión que os dejo a vosotros, pero hay una cosa que es real: su actual cotización no es una maravilla y no entusiasma.


----------



## mathobarca (24 Oct 2020)

En mi opinión, seguimos en la ICO pero a un precio muchísimo más elevado..


----------



## easyridergs (25 Oct 2020)

IOTA ha sido un scam en el mismo grado que lo son a día de hoy BTC, ETH o XRP, por mencionar las tres más importantes. Todos los proyectos basados en esquemas clásicos POW o POS se han revelado como scams debido a que carecen de fundamentos técnicos que les permita funcionar de forma descentralizada a nivel masivo, a parte de que esa supuesta descentralización solo ha conseguido la creación de mafias mineras que acaban centralizando y secuestrando los proyectos.

IOTA es quizás el único proyecto que ha sabido a día de hoy desprenderse de lastres del pasado, léase en este caso CFB, y afrontar el problema de la descentralización de una forma seria y posible, olvidándose del POW y el POS, pero al mismo tiempo manteniendo sus dos grandes fortalezas que son el tangle en el que una nueva tx referencia a dos anteriores, y la ausencia de fees. 

Por todo esto IOTA es a día de hoy quizás el único proyecto no scam. Mientras el resto de proyectos sigan la herencia del POW, el POS, las fees y los personalismos, por ejemplo Vitalik, no dejarán de ser scams puramente especulativos.


----------



## Parlakistan (26 Oct 2020)

Te doy thanks por lo de la gripe, la frase es demoledora.


----------



## easyridergs (27 Oct 2020)

Redes sociales descentralizadas, una utopía que puede llegar a ser realidad gracias a IOTA. El tangle y la ausencia de comisiones lo hacen posible.


----------



## orbeo (27 Oct 2020)

LUIS MARIN dijo:


> No os cansais lleváis 3 años y eso no sube nunca



Yo sí. No las he mandado a tpc por pereza.


----------



## easyridergs (27 Oct 2020)

orbeo dijo:


> Yo sí. No las he mandado a tpc por pereza.



Mentira, no las has enviado a tpc por si acaso, sabes que te puedes perder lo mejor. Aunque si no te encuentres cómodo con ellas sabes, mándalas a pastar, pero después no nos llores.


----------



## orbeo (27 Oct 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Mentira, no las has enviado a tpc por si acaso, sabes que te puedes perder lo mejor. Aunque si no te encuentres cómodo con ellas sabes, mándalas a pastar, pero después no nos llores.



Tranquilo, que vengo llorado de la llorería.


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Oct 2020)

El gobierno de Japón le ha concedido a la fundación el desarrollo de un sector crítico de su industria.


----------



## easyridergs (27 Oct 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> El gobierno de Japón le ha concedido a la fundación el desarrollo de un sector crítico de su industria.



Otro proyecto que solo se puede hacer sobre la Tangle de IOTA. Que lo hagan sobre ETH o BTC, a ver qué pasa con las comisiones o los tiempos de confirmación.

Hay que tener paciencia, la única alternativa a día de hoy es IOTA. Todo lo demás es puro humo especulativo. Al igual que no se puede ir a la luna en patinete, no se puede crear una economía de datos con BTC o ETH. Así, al final cual va a ser el SCAM?


----------



## Azkenchack (27 Oct 2020)

A estas alturas, yo no vendo ni una sola de mis Iotas.
He quemado mis naves para dejar claro que la retirada es imposible. O se conquista o se muere. No hay marcha atrás.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## StalkerTlön (27 Oct 2020)

Bueno, un poco de buenas noticias para los holders:

EDAG presenta prototipo de IA de Citybot basado en IOTA en vivo



en el minuto 13 hablan de IOTA


----------



## calamatron (27 Oct 2020)

El que no quiera ver lo que se viene con iota no tiene ni puta idea,asi mal hablado.
Decir q esta cara me hace pensar o q no sabeis lo q decis o q quereis q vendamos para q baje y vosotros llenaros los bolsillos.
No vendo ni un miota ni a mi mejor amigo.


----------



## Pedre (27 Oct 2020)

Iota cotiza a 0.000020 BTC.... el mínimo histórico es 0.000018 BTC

Y todavía se repite el mantra de "a estas alturas no vendo" o "a estas alturas es tontería entrar en BTC"

Este post se repetirá en el futuro, actualizando la cotización, y en este hilo se seguirán leyendo esos mensajes, repetidos decenas, centenas de veces


----------



## easyridergs (27 Oct 2020)

Pedre dijo:


> Iota cotiza a 0.000020 BTC.... el mínimo histórico es 0.000018 BTC
> 
> Y todavía se repite el mantra de "a estas alturas no vendo" o "a estas alturas es tontería entrar en BTC"
> 
> Este post se repetirá en el futuro, actualizando la cotización, y en este hilo se seguirán leyendo esos mensajes, repetidos decenas, centenas de veces



Tranquilo, tenemos paciencia. Cuando se de la vuelta aquí estaremos, no te quepa la menor duda. Tu mientras sigue feliz con tu BTC.


----------



## calamatron (28 Oct 2020)

Pedre dijo:


> Iota cotiza a 0.000020 BTC.... el mínimo histórico es 0.000018 BTC
> 
> Y todavía se repite el mantra de "a estas alturas no vendo" o "a estas alturas es tontería entrar en BTC"
> 
> Este post se repetirá en el futuro, actualizando la cotización, y en este hilo se seguirán leyendo esos mensajes, repetidos decenas, centenas de veces



Trankilo,no tengas miedo a iota,si solo le subvenciona europa y japon hombre.
Donde van a llegar asi.
.


----------



## Nostalgia (28 Oct 2020)

buenas a todos, llevo sin mirar el tema crypto desde mayo-junio aprox, alguien me hace un resumen sobre como va iota actualmente? que se sabe del coordicide? algun avance tecnico a tener en cuenta en los fundamentales? 
un saludo foreros


----------



## Pedre (28 Oct 2020)

calamatron dijo:


> Trankilo,no tengas miedo a iota,si solo le subvenciona europa y japon hombre.
> Donde van a llegar asi.
> .



Claro, la subvenciona Europa.... por eso es "descentralizada" ajajja


----------



## Nailuj2000 (28 Oct 2020)

Pues lo mismo eso es cierto y en un año se te queda cara de tonto .


----------



## calamatron (28 Oct 2020)

Pedre dijo:


> Claro, la subvenciona Europa.... por eso es "descentralizada" ajajja



No es descentralizada hasta q quite el coordicide para junio,y todo proyecto necesita una financiacion,estudia un poquito antes de criticar.O te crees q a sakamoto le salio gratis?


----------



## easyridergs (28 Oct 2020)

Jaja, el ruso hipster dice, que poco te enteras. Pero oye, vale, IOTA es una mierda y BTC es la monda, pues vale. Pero dejad el puto hilo tranquilo, si queremos arruinarnos con IOTA, tendremos el derecho, no? A mi no me importa que vosotros estéis entregando vuestro dinero al gobierno Chino, me la pela, tampoco me importa que BTC esté hinchado a base de la impresora Tether. Así, dejad tranquila a la gente. El que quiera informarse de BTC ya tiene vuestro hilo, el que quiera informarse de IOTA tiene este. Cada uno que decida lo que quiera.


----------



## easyridergs (28 Oct 2020)

Ok, reconoces que desinformas, fantástico. Mira, por mucho que te esfuerces en desinformar, cualquier persona medianamente inteligente no va a meter un duro en BTC, si acaso puede que para tradear, pero para ir a largo hay que ser muy, muy cortito. Después de más de 10 años desde su creación no tiene ningún interés institucional, no lo utiliza ni Dios, se ha convertido en una máquina de quemar energía, se ha quedado totalmente centralizado por los mineros y el gobierno chino, tiene una cotización totalmente falsa hinchada a base de tether emitido por los exchanges. Así que si eres tan idiota de regalar la pasta a los exchanges y a los mineros, allá tu, pero yo desde luego no lo voy a hacer. Y otro cosa, si eres tan retrasado que no logras a entender cómo funciona IOTA te jodes y sigue comprando BTC, pero no entender que la hora de comprar BTC era cuando cotizaba a céntimos y no ahora es de mongol profundo.

Ale, suerte con tu retraso.


----------



## easyridergs (28 Oct 2020)

Disculpa, no sabía que solo pillabas Campurrianas.


----------



## barborico (28 Oct 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Ok, reconoces que desinformas, fantástico. Mira, por mucho que te esfuerces en desinformar, cualquier persona medianamente inteligente no va a meter un duro en BTC, si acaso puede que para tradear, pero para ir a largo hay que ser muy, muy cortito. Después de más de 10 años desde su creación no tiene ningún interés institucional, no lo utiliza ni Dios, se ha convertido en una máquina de quemar energía, se ha quedado totalmente centralizado por los mineros y el gobierno chino, tiene una cotización totalmente falsa hinchada a base de tether emitido por los exchanges. Así que si eres tan idiota de regalar la pasta a los exchanges y a los mineros, allá tu, pero yo desde luego no lo voy a hacer. Y otro cosa, si eres tan retrasado que no logras a entender cómo funciona IOTA te jodes y sigue comprando BTC, pero no entender que la hora de comprar BTC era cuando cotizaba a céntimos y no ahora es de mongol profundo.
> 
> Ale, suerte con tu retraso.



Ok, reconoces que desinformas, fantástico. Mira, por mucho que te esfuerces en desinformar, cualquier persona medianamente inteligente va a meter todo su patrimonio en BTC, para ir a largo, porque para tradear hay que ser muy, muy cortito. Después de más de 10 años desde su creación ya hay compañías que lo utilizan como medio de reserva, lo utiliza hasta Dios, se ha convertido en una máquina de transformar energía en dinero de verdad, se ha quedado totalmente descentralizado por el UASF sin importar lo que digan los mineros y el gobierno chino, tiene una cantidad potencial de dinero pendiente de entrar a base de tether emitido por los exchanges. Así que si eres tan idiota de regalar la pasta en un proyecto cuyo token no tiene utilidad más allá de existir, allá tu, pero yo desde luego no lo voy a hacer. Y otro cosa, si eres tan retrasado que no logras a entender cómo funciona BTC te jodes y sigue comprando IOTA, pero no entender que la hora de comprar IOTA era cuando cotizaba a céntimos y no ahora es de mongol profundo.

Ale, suerte con tu adelanto.


----------



## easyridergs (28 Oct 2020)

barborico dijo:


> Ok, reconoces que desinformas, fantástico. Mira, por mucho que te esfuerces en desinformar, cualquier persona medianamente inteligente va a meter todo su patrimonio en BTC, para ir a largo, porque para tradear hay que ser muy, muy cortito. Después de más de 10 años desde su creación ya hay compañías que lo utilizan como medio de reserva, lo utiliza hasta Dios, se ha convertido en una máquina de transformar energía en dinero de verdad, se ha quedado totalmente descentralizado por el UASF sin importar lo que digan los mineros y el gobierno chino, tiene una cantidad potencial de dinero pendiente de entrar a base de tether emitido por los exchanges. Así que si eres tan idiota de regalar la pasta en un proyecto cuyo token no tiene utilidad más allá de existir, allá tu, pero yo desde luego no lo voy a hacer. Y otro cosa, si eres tan retrasado que no logras a entender cómo funciona BTC te jodes y sigue comprando IOTA, pero no entender que la hora de comprar IOTA era cuando cotizaba a céntimos y no ahora es de mongol profundo.
> 
> Ale, suerte con tu adelanto.



Éramos pocos y parió la abuela. Ahora tiene que aparecer el rey de los retrasados. Compra, compra BTC, que está especialmente diseñado para lerdos como tu. Yo de ti iría a rezar unas plegarias a san TETHER del amor hermoso, a ver si te hinchan más tu fakeBTC chino.


----------



## mathobarca (28 Oct 2020)

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo. IOTA a día de hoy es lo que es, una buena disección de un futurible problema y una propuesta de solución que bueno, tuvo un primer desenlace falat con una buena dosis de flipada y un segundo desarrollo con los pies en el suelo que puede acabar dando o no resultados. Sinceramente me siento estafado con el primer desarrollo, todo ha sido muy opaco y con una narración que no correspondía con la realidad. 

Tengo la sensación que en este segundo set, al menos, media más buena fe y por lo que me voy informando, también parece que medie un desarrollo más orgánico. Hay bastantes iniciativas al rededor del proyecto que parecen sinceras, con soluciones ingeniosas y concretas a los problemas del sXXI y lo mejor, bastante apartadas del cryptoworld -lo cual considero un signo muy muy bueno, quizás el que mejor habla del proyecto según mi opinión. Además creo que hay todo un ecosistema esperando una solución como la que quiere dar IOTA.

Dicho esto, a día de hoy IOTA es lo que es y la cotización es la que es. Una promesa que empieza a dar tímidos pasitos y una cotización que tal vez aún así es alta para su nivel de desarrollo. Creo que 1$ estable puede ser un buen punto de entrada si se entrega lo que se debe de entregar pues el margen de crecimiento tiene un largo recorrido por delante. Por debajo de el 1$, con todo lo que ello implica (no creo que una iota post-coordonicidio pueda cotizar por debajo y si lo hiciera es que algo huele mal), es una inversión de altisimo riesgo solo soportable por belivers o gente muy bien informada (insiders).

Por lo otro, no entiendo los ataques a Bitcoin. Entiendo muy bien las cr´ticas, todo es mejorable, pero los ataques de fanboy no -salvo que se este troleando sin otra intención. Bitcoin surgió con unas espectativas a las que no ha podido satisfacer, PERO FUNCIONA y puede satisfacer otras necesidades incluso con sus deficencias. Bitcoin hace lo que hace y lo hace bien (FUNCIONA), y lo puede hacer mejor. Es un fenómeno de indudable valía y creo sinceramente que llegará a cotizar muchísimo más alto. Gracias a Bitcoin, a sus deficencias y a que FUNCIONA, han podido surgir proyectos como IOTA y la promesa de satisfacer las necesidades que ha planteado las deficencias de Bitcoin e incluso se han dado el lujazo de desarrollar esos problemas y dar solución a necesidades que en Bitcoin no fueron planteados. Las críticas a Bitcoin explica la existencia de IOTA pero no la justifica, los ataques ni eso.


----------



## mathobarca (28 Oct 2020)

También creo que @easyridergs es uno de los usuarios, si no el que mejor, entiende iota. Valoro en alto grado sus opiniones al respecto, sobre todo en lo técnico del proyecto. He notado que no se suele meter mucho en el tema precios y eso tb lo valoro. Los ataques reiterados y tal que profiere, no sé, quiero pensar que le va el trolleo o se le va la pinza


----------



## mathobarca (28 Oct 2020)

Negro, será por encima de 1$ o no será nada..


----------



## Burbujerofc (28 Oct 2020)

Entre los del FUD y los del FOMO... Que cada uno investigue.

Lo que no entiendo es la gente que va siempre de "compra btc", "compra (altcoin random, que te vas a hacer rico! 

Coño, pues hazte rico tú.

En Twitter... YouTube,Discord, encima ganando pasta con suscriptores.

Desde Estados Unidos no paran de decir que VeChain se impondrá en el IoT.

Pues vale.


----------



## calamatron (28 Oct 2020)

barborico dijo:


> Ok, reconoces que desinformas, fantástico. Mira, por mucho que te esfuerces en desinformar, cualquier persona medianamente inteligente va a meter todo su patrimonio en BTC, para ir a largo, porque para tradear hay que ser muy, muy cortito. Después de más de 10 años desde su creación ya hay compañías que lo utilizan como medio de reserva, lo utiliza hasta Dios, se ha convertido en una máquina de transformar energía en dinero de verdad, se ha quedado totalmente descentralizado por el UASF sin importar lo que digan los mineros y el gobierno chino, tiene una cantidad potencial de dinero pendiente de entrar a base de tether emitido por los exchanges. Así que si eres tan idiota de regalar la pasta en un proyecto cuyo token no tiene utilidad más allá de existir, allá tu, pero yo desde luego no lo voy a hacer. Y otro cosa, si eres tan retrasado que no logras a entender cómo funciona BTC te jodes y sigue comprando IOTA, pero no entender que la hora de comprar IOTA era cuando cotizaba a céntimos y no ahora es de mongol profundo.
> 
> Ale, suerte con tu adelanto.



Pero si cuesta 0,22 centimos insulso jajaja.


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Oct 2020)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Entre los del FUD y los del FOMO... Que cada uno investigue.
> 
> Lo que no entiendo es la gente que va siempre de "compra btc", "compra (altcoin random, que te vas a hacer rico!
> 
> ...



Vechain no tiene ni comparación en desarrollo, ecosistema, socios y apoyo institucional con IOTA.


----------



## easyridergs (28 Oct 2020)

mathobarca dijo:


> También creo que @easyridergs es uno de los usuarios, si no el que mejor, entiende iota. Valoro en alto grado sus opiniones al respecto, sobre todo en lo técnico del proyecto. He notado que no se suele meter mucho en el tema precios y eso tb lo valoro. Los ataques reiterados y tal que profiere, no sé, quiero pensar que le va el trolleo o se le va la pinza



Soy el primero que reconoce que BTC funciona, pero funciona muy diferente a lo que debería funcionar. No es troleo cuando digo que BTC no es descentralizado y que su cotización está hinchada a base de tether. Se ha constatado feacientemente que el 80% de la minería está en China y que el 90% de su volumen es fake creado por los exchanges. Cuando yo digo esto en respuesta a los ataques sin conocimiento de los Bitconianos no es trolear, es constatar una realidad que está a la vista de todos. Así con todos los datos sobre la mesa el SCAM real es BTC, funciona, sí, pero es SCAM a día de hoy. No lo fue en sus primeros años, pero hoy sí.

Sobre los inicios de IOTA si era o SCAM o no. Para mi claramente nunca lo ha sido, lo que ha sido un puto SCAM es CFB que picó con el culo la primera versión de IOTA y nunca supo desarrollarla. En otros círculos que me muevo saben que bastante antes de que saltara la liebre con CFB yo ya decía que era un perro y un inútil, al final con el tiempo se confirmó. La idea original de IOTA que es utilizar un DAG con una tx referenciado dos anteriores e intentar descentralizar el consenso sin comisiones para mí es la idea ganadora que si la consiguen va a cambiar toda la historia de los sistemas descentralizados. Me da igual IOTA que Perico de los Palotes, pero parece que ha día de hoy IOTA sí que por fin se lo están tomando en serio, si no lo vendo todo y a correr. El concepto que se está desarrollando es tan completo que si llega a buen puerto IOTA será lo que BTC debería haber sido y mucho más, y si no llega a buen puerto será un fracaso pero ni mucho menos un SCAM.

PD.: Vitalik es otro tío que ha día de hoy sobra en ETH. Ni sabe acabar ETH 2.0 ni sabrá nunca.


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Oct 2020)




----------



## Thundercat (28 Oct 2020)

La verdad es que lo único que es IOTA hoy en día es un pump and dump de 2017 como muchas otras de su época.


----------



## calamatron (29 Oct 2020)

Iota no espabila nunca


----------



## Pedre (29 Oct 2020)

Que valga CERO? no lo creo
El problema es la liquidez, no que pueda valer cero, si vale cero o muy cercana a cero, alguien puede comprarlas y posteriormente pumpear prometiendo "x" en un nuevo proyecto

La cuestión está como decía en la liquidez, en la capacidad que tiene el mercado de absorver ventas, y eso puede ocurrir antes de llegar a CERO, y aunque IOTA esté en el puesto 27º del Marketcap, está en el 72º en volúmen de negociación según la web Coinmarketcap, y todo en exchange con Tether, ninguno fiat

IOTA price today, MIOTA marketcap, chart, and info | CoinMarketCap


----------



## easyridergs (29 Oct 2020)

Es que no nos engañemos, el CMC es puro fake, con el 90% del volumen falso. Y no es que IOTA no la compre ni Dios, es que ninguna la compra ni dios. En este mundo crypto estamos metidos cuatro gatos, esa es la realidad, y por otra parte es nuestra suerte. La que triunfe de verdad, con uso real, no como BTC que carece de aplicaciones a parte de la especulación, va a meter un pelotazo épico, riéndonos de lo visto hasta ahora. Y todo parece que se está configurando para que en un mundo liderado por el NOM IOTA triunfe como ninguna.


----------



## Thundercat (29 Oct 2020)

El volumen no indica prácticamente nada, pues la mayoría es debido a los bots de market making que aportan liquidez a los exchanges. Lo que importan son la distribución de los holders y el interés abierto, que es la cantidad de posiciones abiertas (gente que ha entrado ya) que hay en los exchanges.


----------



## Pedre (29 Oct 2020)

Que digáis que el volúmen no importa, y en particular reitero, que IOTA está en exchanges que sólo manejan tether (Y no fiat), me dice que debo zanjar el tema, el aviso por mi parte está hecho

Cuando el cruce iota-btc marqué un nuevo mínimo me paso por aquí, y volveré a leer a los ejpertos decir que BTC no sirve y tal y cual


----------



## easyridergs (29 Oct 2020)

Pedre dijo:


> Que digáis que el volúmen no importa, y en particular reitero, que IOTA está en exchanges que sólo manejan tether (Y no fiat), me dice que debo zanjar el tema, el aviso por mi parte está hecho
> 
> Cuando el cruce iota-btc marqué un nuevo mínimo me paso por aquí, y volveré a leer a los ejpertos decir que BTC no sirve y tal y cual



Mínimo en cotización de tether es como mínimo en cotización de nada. Al final igual lo acabas pillando, pero lo dudo.


----------



## easyridergs (29 Oct 2020)

A ver si vamos pillando los conceptos. Una cosa es una base de datos descentraliza y otra cosa es descentralizar el consenso. Ahora mismo IOTA es una base descentralizada pero con consenso centralizado y la razón de ser del coordicide es descentralizar el consenso, que es lo difícil.

La mayoría de proyectos crypto son bases de datos descentralizadlas pero con consenso centralizado, Tron, Nem, Obyte, por decir algunas, tiene el consenso centralizado en unos pocos nodos validadores. Eso es lo que IOTA debe evitar y es por lo que es tan complicado resolver el coordicide.

En el caso de BTC el consenso empezó centralizado por checkpoints que se iban emitiendo al inicio, después se logró descentralizar gracias a la minería, pero el diseño intrínseco del cálculo del POW ha llevado a que ahora mismo sea una base de datos descentralizada con consenso centralizado. Y así va a seguir siguiendo mientras no se cambie el concepto del POW, mientras siga así China va a tener cada vez más control de BTC debido a su energía barata y el monopolio en la fabricación de ASICS. Y esto es lo que saben la manos fuertes de occidente, es que es algo tan evidente que canta a la legua, y por eso nunca BTC triunfará a nivel institucional. Es que es totalmente de cajón y no entiendo como la gente que entra en BTC no lo pilla, se quedan locos con la cotización y de allí no pasan.


----------



## Arctic (29 Oct 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> A ver si vamos pillando los conceptos. Una cosa es una base de datos descentraliza y otra cosa es descentralizar el consenso. Ahora mismo IOTA es una base descentralizada pero con consenso centralizado y la razón de ser del coordicide es descentralizar el consenso, que es lo difícil.
> 
> La mayoría de proyectos crypto son bases de datos descentralizadlas pero con consenso centralizado, Tron, Nem, Obyte, por decir algunas, tiene el consenso centralizado en unos pocos nodos validadores. Eso es lo que IOTA debe evitar y es por lo que es tan complicado resolver el coordicide.
> 
> En el caso de BTC el consenso empezó centralizado por checkpoints que se iban emitiendo al inicio, después se logró descentralizar gracias a la minería, pero el diseño intrínseco del cálculo del POW ha llevado a que ahora mismo sea una base de datos descentralizada con consenso centralizado. Y así va a seguir siguiendo mientras no se cambie el concepto del POW, mientras siga así China va a tener cada vez más control de BTC debido a su energía barata y el monopolio en la fabricación de ASICS. Y esto es lo que saben la manos fuertes de occidente, es que es algo tan evidente que canta a la legua, y por eso nunca BTC triunfará a nivel institucional. Es que es totalmente de cajón y no entiendo como la gente que entra en BTC no lo pilla, si quedan locos con la cotización y de allí no pasan.




Así que el que entra en BTC está equivocado y el que entra en IOTA va a triunfar. Entre tanto, BTC disparado y recibiendo dinero institucional por un tubo e IOTA con 4 colegas esperando el milagro. Como dice el joven Indy en La Ultima Cruzada, "se han perdido todos menos yo".

Y por cierto, por si alguno quiere escuchar a los que llevamos en esto desde antes de que la estafa de este hilo existiese, criticar a Bitcoin no es nuevo ni tiene que ver con que valga 13.000$. Es simplemente una combinación del ansia por el pelotazo, la envidia por pensar (erróneamente) que se ha llegado tarde al tren y creerse más listos que los demás. Dejo por aquí un ejemplo de este mismo foro donde el protagonista era Bitcoin Cash. Lo que algunos osaron llamar "el bitcoin auténtico". Para troncharse.


----------



## easyridergs (29 Oct 2020)

Arctic dijo:


> Así que el que entra en BTC está equivocado y el que entra en IOTA va a triunfar. Entre tanto, BTC disparado y recibiendo dinero institucional por un tubo e IOTA con 4 colegas esperando el milagro. Como dice el joven Indy en La Ultima Cruzada, "se han perdido todos menos yo".
> 
> Y por cierto, por si alguno quiere escuchar a los que llevamos en esto desde antes de que la estafa de este hilo existiese, criticar a Bitcoin no es nuevo ni tiene que ver con que valga 13.000$. Es simplemente una combinación del ansia por el pelotazo, la envidia por pensar (erróneamente) que se ha llegado tarde al tren y creerse más listos que los demás. Dejo por aquí un ejemplo de este mismo foro donde el protagonista era Bitcoin Cash. Lo que algunos osaron llamar "el bitcoin auténtico". Para troncharse.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 471814



Otro con retraso profundo. Dinero institucional de que? Donde están la pruebas ? Que parecéis cortos. Es dinero de Tether, como paso en el 17.

Y yo no digo que IOTA vaya a triunfar, digo que puede triunfar, nada más. Y no me dedico a decir chorradas de que entra dinero institucional o no, porque simplemente eso es mentira, a ver si os aclarais la vista, que estáis cegados por el Tether.

Joder, vaya ejemplo me pones, a tixel. De verdad, dejad de promocionar mierdas. Me la suda que compreis o vendáis IOTA o BTC, solo pido un poco de coherencia y sentido como. Lo de aumentar el tamaño de los bloques es otra cafrada más.


----------



## Arctic (29 Oct 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Otro con retraso profundo. Dinero institucional de que? Donde están la pruebas ? Que parecéis cortos. Es dinero de Tether, como paso en el 17.
> 
> Y yo no digo que IOTA vaya a triunfar, digo que puede triunfar, nada más. Y no me dedico a decir chorradas de que entra dinero institucional o no, porque simplemente eso es mentira, a ver si os aclarais la vista, que estáis cegados por el Tether.
> 
> Joder, vaya ejemplo me pones, a tixel. De verdad, dejad de promocionar mierdas. Me la suda que compreis o vendáis IOTA o BTC, solo pido un poco de coherencia y sentido como. Lo de aumentar el tamaño de los bloques es otra cafrada más.




*MicroStrategy redobla su apuesta y compra otros 16.000 bitcoins por USD 175 millones*

Cogido al bulto, espero que sirva a una mente tan privilegiada como la tuya. O al menos para que alguno de tus parroquianos se percate de tus mentiras. Repito que lo que haces no es nuevo y que, como tus predecesores, tú también te darás cuenta de tu error. Viendo tus modales y tu incomprensible enamoramiento de ti mismo, no tengo pudor en decirte lo mucho que voy a disfrutar cuando eso pase. Y no dudes que pasará.


----------



## easyridergs (29 Oct 2020)

Como no vas a ser retrasado profundo si asimilas POW a descentralización. Se te ha explicado mil veces a lo que a llevado el POW a BTC, a su centralización total. Pero nada, tu erre que erre. Pues vale, si eres más feliz viviendo engañado tu mismo, ya te llegará el ostión.

Para que hayan ricos tienen que haber tontos como tu dispuestos a darles su dinero a cambio de nada, felicidades.

Ah, del resto veo que tampoco no tienes ni papa. Pobre diablo ...


----------



## easyridergs (29 Oct 2020)

Arctic dijo:


> *MicroStrategy redobla su apuesta y compra otros 16.000 bitcoins por USD 175 millones*
> 
> Cogido al bulto, espero que sirva a una mente tan privilegiada como la tuya. O al menos para que alguno de tus parroquianos se percate de tus mentiras. Repito que lo que haces no es nuevo y que, como tus predecesores, tú también te darás cuenta de tu error. Viendo tus modales y tu incomprensible enamoramiento de ti mismo, no tengo pudor en decirte lo mucho que voy a disfrutar cuando eso pase. Y no dudes que pasará.



No lo ves como eres retrasado profundo. Habéis visto al promotor ese de BTC que hace una compra para atrapar a tontos como tu y venga todos a picar. Esa mierda que presentas ya la conozco y le hemos debatido hace tiempo en otros foros. Que ha comprado, 175 millones, 200 y que? , te dirá cuando los venda? Y el resto de volumen hasta los miles de millones que se supone que tiene BTC? 

De verdad, ya vale de que hagáis el pardillo, joder.


----------



## barborico (29 Oct 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Obyte, por decir algunas, tiene el consenso centralizado en unos pocos nodos validadores.



Esto lo has dicho aposta para que salte, pero no pasa nada, solo pongo este enlace para los que quieran saber la verdad y ya.

Order Providers | Obyte — a ledger without middlemen

Resumen: los proveedores de orden (los cuales son elegidos por la comunidad) no pueden joder datos ya confirmados ni pueden censurar ninguna transacción esté confirmada o no, como sí puede hacer el coordinador de IOTA.
Y tampoco pueden cambiar el orden de las transacciones, obviamente.


----------



## easyridergs (29 Oct 2020)

A todos los bitconianos, de verdad, reflexionar un poco más sobre que es y cómo funciona BTC y no os dejéis deslumbrar por anuncios de compra y demás cantos de sirena. Solo son atrapa gacelas y aquí todos somos gacelas.


----------



## easyridergs (29 Oct 2020)

barborico dijo:


> Esto lo has dicho aposta para que salte, pero no pasa nada, solo pongo este enlace para los que quieran saber la verdad y ya.
> 
> Order Providers | Obyte — a ledger without middlemen
> 
> Resumen: los validadores (los cuales son elegidos por la comunidad) no pueden joder datos ya confirmados ni pueden censurar ninguna transacción confirmada o no como sí puede hacer el coordinador de IOTA.



Eso es falso pero paso de explicárselo a un mono como tu, de hecho ya te lo he explicado varias veces y no lo has entendido nunca. Sigue con tu BTC y Obyte, si eres feliz así yo no te voy a quitar la ilusión.

Ah, tu mismo reconoces la existencia de validadores en Obyte. Es decir consenso centralizado por 4. Pero tu nada, sigue feliz en tus mundos de yuppie.


----------



## easyridergs (29 Oct 2020)

Ese poder de computación granjero solo vale para BTC, si BTC desaparece esos equipos son pisapapeles.


----------



## barborico (29 Oct 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Eso es falso pero paso de explicárselo a un mono como tu, de hecho ya te lo he explicado varias veces y no lo has entendido nunca. Sigue con tu BTC y Obyte, si eres feliz así yo no te voy a quitar la ilusión.



Se te ve con mucha energía, empieza otra vez con la venta de humo anda.

Esencialmente, coges IOTA, le quitas el humo y de sus cenizas surge algo como Obyte. Técnicamente más limpio y claro que una patena. No como con IOTA que nisiquiera sabeis ni cuando ni como se va a quitar al señor de la red (coordinador).
O nisiquiera sabes si la siguiente versión del wallet llevará bicho...


----------



## easyridergs (29 Oct 2020)

barborico dijo:


> Se te ve con mucha energía, empieza otra vez con la venta de humo anda.
> 
> Esencialmente, coges IOTA, le quitas el humo y de sus cenizas surge algo como Obyte. Técnicamente más limpio y claro que una patena. No como con IOTA que nisiquiera sabeis ni cuando ni como se va a quitar al señor de la red (coordinador).
> O nisiquiera sabes si la siguiente versión del wallet llevará bicho...



Pues vale, sigue con Obyte centralizado y sin ideas para descentralizar. Ya te digo, para mi es importante que seas feliz y si lo eres así pues adelante.


----------



## barborico (29 Oct 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Pues vale, sigue con Obyte centralizado y sin ideas para descentralizar. Ya te digo, para mi es importante que seas feliz y si lo eres así pues adelante.



Que traducido quiere decir: "Ya no tengo argumentos, no quiero seguir esta discusión"


----------



## Pedre (29 Oct 2020)

Si no lo hacen con IOTA es por que no hay demanda, y cuando no hay demanda........ no hay volúmen.
Podrás decir que no te crees el volúmen, pero si suponemos que está manipulado, podrían inflar más el de IOTA para no parecer un chicharrocoin


----------



## Pedre (29 Oct 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Mínimo en cotización de tether es como mínimo en cotización de nada. Al final igual lo acabas pillando, pero lo dudo.



Pues como ferviente seguidor de IOTA debería preocuparte que sólo cotice en exchanges con Tether, y SIN FIAT

Yo no espero que lo pilles, hablo-escribo para el resto de mortales


----------



## Thundercat (29 Oct 2020)

Pedre dijo:


> Que digáis que el volúmen no importa, y en particular reitero, que IOTA está en exchanges que sólo manejan tether (Y no fiat), me dice que debo zanjar el tema, el aviso por mi parte está hecho
> 
> Cuando el cruce iota-btc marqué un nuevo mínimo me paso por aquí, y volveré a leer a los ejpertos decir que BTC no sirve y tal y cual



Pero a ver, si casi todo el volumen es de bots de market making que se compran y se venden entre ellos, ¿¿? dirías que importa mucho???? 

Si ya se sabe que los exchanges chinos que más volumen reportan no han de tenerse en cuenta por eso.

Yo me he bajado las API de bitmex y bitfinex y la mayoría de trades son de bots de alta frecuencia.


----------



## easyridergs (29 Oct 2020)

Pedre dijo:


> Pues como ferviente seguidor de IOTA debería preocuparte que sólo cotice en exchanges con Tether, y SIN FIAT
> 
> Yo no espero que lo pilles, hablo-escribo para el resto de mortales



Otra chorrada, binance, por decir uno, acepta Fiat, pero nada, vosotros con vuestras ilusiones. Además el volumen de IOTA es de risa, así que proporcionalmente poco tether meten para hincharlo.


----------



## easyridergs (29 Oct 2020)

barborico dijo:


> Que traducido quiere decir: "Ya no tengo argumentos, no quiero seguir esta discusión"



No, traducido quiere decir que tienes retraso profundo.


----------



## Arctic (29 Oct 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> No lo ves como eres retrasado profundo. Habéis visto al promotor ese de BTC que hace una compra para atrapar a tontos como tu y venga todos a picar. Esa mierda que presentas ya la conozco y le hemos debatido hace tiempo en otros foros. Que ha comprado, 175 millones, 200 y que? , te dirá cuando los venda? Y el resto de volumen hasta los miles de millones que se supone que tiene BTC?
> 
> De verdad, ya vale de que hagáis el pardillo, joder.



Bueno, chico, quédate con lo positivo. En esos foros en los que debatís estas cosas no tenéis que preocuparos por lo que diga Hacienda de las plusvalías. Así vivís más tranquilos y os podéis centrar en el potencial tecnológico tan grande que tenéis entre manos y que un día de estos verá el resto del mundo.


----------



## barborico (29 Oct 2020)

Arctic dijo:


> Así vivís más tranquilos y os podéis centrar en el potencial tecnológico tan grande que tenéis entre manos y que un día de estos verá el resto del mundo.



Ahora mismo voy y gasto mis satos para escribir programas sobre la red-roca de bitcoin.

Igualito que los que cincelaban piedras planas y creían que era mejor que el papel.

Justo ahora lo estoy haciendo, por eso las comisiones están tan caras, no te jode.

Volviendo al tema del hilo, IOTA es humo y tal, Obyte es lo que es, y francamente merece la pena estudiarlo.

Estando Bitcoin, ninguno de los dos puede ser mejor dinero, en eso estamos de acuerdo.


----------



## davitin (29 Oct 2020)

Sube BTC y baja IOTA...como lo veis?


----------



## paketazo (29 Oct 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Sube BTC y baja IOTA...como lo veis?



Pues en la línea de los últimos años, Poco o nada ha cambiado en la tendencia de momento.

BTC ganador por goleada de momento.


----------



## mathobarca (29 Oct 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> A ver si vamos pillando los conceptos. Una cosa es una base de datos descentraliza y otra cosa es descentralizar el consenso. Ahora mismo IOTA es una base descentralizada pero con consenso centralizado y la razón de ser del coordicide es descentralizar el consenso, que es lo difícil.
> 
> La mayoría de proyectos crypto son bases de datos descentralizadlas pero con consenso centralizado, Tron, Nem, Obyte, por decir algunas, tiene el consenso centralizado en unos pocos nodos validadores. Eso es lo que IOTA debe evitar y es por lo que es tan complicado resolver el coordicide.
> 
> En el caso de BTC el consenso empezó centralizado por checkpoints que se iban emitiendo al inicio, después se logró descentralizar gracias a la minería, pero el diseño intrínseco del cálculo del POW ha llevado a que ahora mismo sea una base de datos descentralizada con consenso centralizado. Y así va a seguir siguiendo mientras no se cambie el concepto del POW, mientras siga así China va a tener cada vez más control de BTC debido a su energía barata y el monopolio en la fabricación de ASICS. Y esto es lo que saben la manos fuertes de occidente, es que es algo tan evidente que canta a la legua, y por eso nunca BTC triunfará a nivel institucional. Es que es totalmente de cajón y no entiendo como la gente que entra en BTC no lo pilla, si quedan locos con la cotización y de allí no pasan.



Buena explicación


----------



## mathobarca (29 Oct 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Pues en la línea de los últimos años, Poco o nada ha cambiado en la tendencia de momento.
> 
> BTC ganador por goleada de momento.



Tal cual..


----------



## easyridergs (29 Oct 2020)

Para tradear hay muchas mejores opciones que IOTA o BTC. El que no se dedique a tradear debería relajarse un poco más con respecto a la cotización, y si se dedica no debería tocar IOTA ni BTC.


----------



## Pedre (30 Oct 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Otra chorrada, binance, por decir uno, acepta Fiat, pero nada, vosotros con vuestras ilusiones. *Además el volumen de IOTA es de risa*, así que proporcionalmente poco tether meten para hincharlo.



Pero vamos a ver, si eso es lo que he dicho en MI PRIMER MENSAJE....


----------



## Pedre (30 Oct 2020)

Thundercat dijo:


> Pero a ver, si casi todo el volumen es de bots de market making que se compran y se venden entre ellos, ¿¿? dirías que importa mucho????
> 
> Si ya se sabe que los exchanges chinos que más volumen reportan no han de tenerse en cuenta por eso.
> 
> Yo me he bajado las API de bitmex y bitfinex y la mayoría de trades son de bots de alta frecuencia.



Que haya bots haciendo operaciones entre ellos no importa nada

Y si de por sí el volumen de iota es bajo, imagina cual será su "volumen real" descontando todo ese "volumen ficticio de bots de exchange"

Y es de eso de lo que trata mi mensaje inicial, de la falta de interés, de la escasa demanda que tiene IOTA, de la falta de liquidez en un momento dado para absorver ventas....


----------



## Pedre (30 Oct 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Otra chorrada, binance, por decir uno, acepta Fiat, pero nada, vosotros con vuestras ilusiones. Además el volumen de IOTA es de risa, así que proporcionalmente poco tether meten para hincharlo.



Binance aceptara fiat como medio de ingreso y retirada, pero iota *se negocia* en tether


----------



## easyridergs (30 Oct 2020)

Pedre dijo:


> Binance aceptara fiat como medio de ingreso y retirada, pero iota *se negocia* en tether



Que cojones se va a negociar en tether. Pero tú sabes cómo funciona un exchange y como se descubre el precio? Menudo retraso tienes chaval. Ale compra BTC, que te lo hinchan a base de tether pero como no entiendes ni que es tether ni que es un exchange ni te enteras. Ah y no te olvides, compra BTC que Microstrategy dice que ha comprado y es lo más mejor. De verdad, los adictos a BTC tenéis el mismo CI que una ameba.


----------



## DEREC (30 Oct 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Sube BTC y baja IOTA...como lo veis?



Lo veo lógico, hay que ser muy cerrado de mente para no verlo.


----------



## davitin (30 Oct 2020)

DEREC dijo:


> Lo veo lógico, hay que ser muy cerrado de mente para no verlo.



Ah, vale.


----------



## Pedre (30 Oct 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Que cojones se va a negociar en tether. Pero tú sabes cómo funciona un exchange y como se descubre el precio? Menudo retraso tienes chaval. Ale compra BTC, que te lo hinchan a base de tether pero como no entiendes ni que es tether ni que es un exchange ni te enteras. Ah y no te olvides, compra BTC que Microstrategy dice que ha comprado y es lo más mejor. De verdad, los adictos a BTC tenéis el mismo CI que una ameba.



Bueno, como no llegas ni a tonto, te tengo que "hacer un mapa":

Bitcoin Exchange | Exchange de criptomonedas | Binance

Iota --->USDT


----------



## easyridergs (30 Oct 2020)

Pedre dijo:


> Bueno, como no llegas ni a tonto, te tengo que "hacer un mapa":
> 
> Bitcoin Exchange | Exchange de criptomonedas | Binance
> 
> ...



Bitcoin Exchange | Exchange de criptomonedas | Binance

Igual que BTC - USDT, y mira, mira el volumen y compara, tontaco. Solo haces el ridículo.

BTC es 90% volumen fake, USDT sirve para hinchar vuestro BTC fake y vosotros os lo tragais todo, como buenos tontacos.


----------



## calamatron (31 Oct 2020)

No tengo btc y si iota,pero no seais ignorantes xq btc es el rey,y siempre lo sera,abramos los ojos señores,iota siempre


----------



## easyridergs (31 Oct 2020)

calamatron dijo:


> No tengo btc y si iota,pero no seais ignorantes xq btc es el rey,y siempre lo sera,abramos los ojos señores,iota siempre



Nada es para siempre, si no pregúntaselo a Tania.


----------



## Pedre (31 Oct 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Bitcoin Exchange | Exchange de criptomonedas | Binance
> 
> Igual que BTC - USDT, y mira, mira el volumen y compara, tontaco. Solo haces el ridículo.
> 
> BTC es 90% volumen fake, USDT sirve para hinchar vuestro BTC fake y vosotros os lo tragais todo, como buenos tontacos.



Ah vale, que has pasado de decir que no se negocia en tether a decir, que sí, que vale, que tengo razón y se negocia en Tether, pero BTC también jajajaja

La diferencia sabes cual es? no? pues no esperes a comprar más IOTA por que están a punto de estar más baratas en toda su historia respecto a BTC


----------



## easyridergs (31 Oct 2020)

Pedre dijo:


> Ah vale, que has pasado de decir que no se negocia en tether a decir, que sí, que vale, que tengo razón y se negocia en Tether, pero BTC también jajajaja
> 
> La diferencia sabes cual es? no? pues no esperes a comprar más IOTA por que están a punto de estar más baratas en toda su historia respecto a BTC



Jajaja, que penoso eres manipulando. Todo se negocia con tether, que no es lo mismo que se negocie solo con tether. Y intentar confundir sobre las formas de entrada a un exchange mezclándolo con los pares de intercambio es muy triste por tu parte.

Lo que queda claro con los enlaces es que la mayoría del volumen y subidas y bajadas de BTC es a base de tether, fijaros en el volumen de intercambio de tether vs al resto de pares de BTC, pero si te gusta engañarte a ti mismo pues adelante. El precio de BTC es más falso que el del Fiat gracias a tontos como tú. Adelante, compra BTC.


----------



## Sk666 (31 Oct 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Bitcoin Exchange | Exchange de criptomonedas | Binance
> 
> Igual que BTC - USDT, y mira, mira el volumen y compara, tontaco. Solo haces el ridículo.
> 
> BTC es 90% volumen fake, USDT sirve para hinchar vuestro BTC fake y vosotros os lo tragais todo, como buenos tontacos.



Bienvenido así funcionan las crypto... Cuando van pasando de manos fake, ballenas y demás a el inversor, gente digamos normal, se irá viendo lo que vale.


----------



## easyridergs (31 Oct 2020)

Sk666 dijo:


> Bienvenido así funcionan las crypto... Cuando van pasando de manos fake, ballenas y demás a el inversor, gente digamos normal, se irá viendo lo que vale.



Mientras no haya un proyecto con capacidad de adopción real no tendremos volumen real. De momento estamos a merced de piratas y mafioso. Comprobar como tether representa casi el 90% del volumen de todo el CMC es muy esclarecedor de en que fase nos encontramos. Ni adopción institucional ni gaitas, de momento es todo fake.


----------



## Burbujerofc (31 Oct 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Mientras no haya un proyecto con capacidad de adopción real no tendremos volumen real. De momento estamos a merced de piratas y mafioso. Comprobar como tether representa casi el 90% del volumen de todo el CMC es muy esclarecedor de en que fase nos encontramos. Ni adopción institucional ni gaitas, de momento es todo fake.



En eso mismo se basa la hipótesis de que vuelva a haber otro gran dump.
También de que la Fed está dentro y que provoque lo mismo. 
Por otro lado la minería china. 
Sumado a los exchanges. 

En el caso de IOTA, he leído otra posible estrategia en este mismo hilo.


----------



## easyridergs (31 Oct 2020)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> En eso mismo se basa la hipótesis de que vuelva a haber otro gran dump.
> También de que la Fed está dentro y que provoque lo mismo.
> Por otro lado la minería china.
> Sumado a los exchanges.
> ...



De que estrategia te refieres?


----------



## Burbujerofc (31 Oct 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> De que estrategia te refieres?



A las teorías de que a los fundadores hasta ahora no les ha importado el precio. 
De que siga influyendo mucho el dinero público que sigue recibiendo la Iota Foundation y que no necesiten pumpearlo como antes. 
Que las ballenas del crowfunding no lo han vendido todo.


----------



## Pedre (2 Nov 2020)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> A las teorías de que a los fundadores hasta ahora no les ha importado el precio.
> De que siga influyendo mucho el dinero público que sigue recibiendo la Iota Foundation y que no necesiten pumpearlo como antes.
> Que las ballenas del crowfunding no lo han vendido todo.



Claro que no lo han vendido todo, no hay liquidez ni volumen para hacerlo sin llevar la cotización a cero, faltan gacelas, y aquí se encargan de buscarlas


----------



## Pedre (2 Nov 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Jajaja, que penoso eres manipulando. *Todo se negocia con tether*, que no es lo mismo que se negocie solo con tether. Y intentar confundir sobre las formas de entrada a un exchange mezclándolo con los pares de intercambio es muy triste por tu parte.
> 
> Lo que queda claro con los enlaces es que la mayoría del volumen y subidas y bajadas de BTC es a base de tether, fijaros en el volumen de intercambio de tether vs al resto de pares de BTC, pero si te gusta engañarte a ti mismo pues adelante. El precio de BTC es más falso que el del Fiat gracias a tontos como tú. Adelante, compra BTC.



Pues deberías ponerte de acuerdo con un tal "EASYRIDERGS" que decía unos post más arriba que no se negociaba en Tether






PD Tus mensajes para captar gacelas no deben estar dando resultado, esfuérzate más, que en este hilo todo inversor pierde hasta la camisa


----------



## easyridergs (2 Nov 2020)

Pedre dijo:


> Pues deberías ponerte de acuerdo con un tal "EASYRIDERGS" que decía unos post más arriba que no se negociaba en Tether
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 475344
> ...



Puedes manipular todo lo que quieras. Lo que más se negocia contra Tether, y con gran diferencia, es BTC. Lo peor de todo es que BTC ni sirve para nada, ni servirá. Perdona, si que sirve para algo, para desplumar gacelas.

Mientras algunos solo os fijáis en la falsa cotización del CMC, otros nos fijamos en en proyectos con capacidad técnica de adopción masiva real, aquí es donde IOTA tiene una clara ventaja y es lo que hará que con el tiempo adquiera volumen real.


----------



## easyridergs (2 Nov 2020)

Noticia buena es que los nodos que tengo en funcionamiento van como la seda. Hornet va perfecto y pronto empezarán las pruebas con Chrysalis 2. El nodo Goshimmer que tengo es capaz de sincronizar a 3000 TPS de media y va fino, fino.








Con respecto al precio, está todo tan contaminando de tether que quien sabe. La verdad que en este escenario casi es mejor no tener volumen, total la mayoría es falso creado por la mafia de los exchanges.


----------



## Pedre (3 Nov 2020)

Pues sí señores, por fin algo que celebrar, se ha dado en las últimas horas, y no hay que dejarlo pasar.

Como digo, es el momento, es hora de comprar, más que nunca, por que nunca en TODA la HISTORIA de IOTA estuvo tan barata como lo está en este momento respecto a BTC, es algo histórico, así que hipotéquense, vendan las joyas de la abuela, pidan las pagas a vuestros papis, rompan la hucha de cerdito, pero compren!!! compren IOTA!!! reitero, NUNCA estuvieron tan baratas como ahora respecto a BTC, el gráfico de la página de economía Investing no miente

Hace unos días lo avisé... sólo 5 días después se cumple, así que compren!!



Pedre dijo:


> Que digáis que el volúmen no importa, y en particular reitero, que IOTA está en exchanges que sólo manejan tether (Y no fiat), me dice que debo zanjar el tema, el aviso por mi parte está hecho
> 
> *Cuando el cruce iota-btc marqué un nuevo mínimo me paso por aquí*, y volveré a leer a los ejpertos decir que BTC no sirve y tal y cual



Aquí está el gráfico, es una oportunidad!!







Viendo el gráfico, todos los que compraron IOTA en cualquier momento hasta hoy, van perdiendo pasta respecto a haber comprado BTC, para calcular cuánto han perdido, por que repito, TODOS los que han comprado han perdido, decirle a mi secretaría Easyridergs que os haga las cuentas

Firma: el "manipulador".................. Manipulador en idioma IOTA, es el que dice las cosas como son, hoy, ayer y mañana, por eso no puedo más que gritar, compren!! compren más!! no dejen que esa vela roja rompiendo mínimos se hunda


----------



## easyridergs (3 Nov 2020)

Pedre dijo:


> Pues sí señores, por fin algo que celebrar, se ha dado en las últimas horas, y no hay que dejarlo pasar.
> 
> Como digo, es el momento, es hora de comprar, más que nunca, por que nunca en TODA la HISTORIA de IOTA estuvo tan barata como lo está en este momento respecto a BTC, es algo histórico, así que hipotéquense, vendan las joyas de la abuela, pidan las pagas a vuestros papis, rompan la hucha de cerdito, pero compren!!! compren IOTA!!! reitero, NUNCA estuvieron tan baratas como ahora respecto a BTC, el gráfico de la página de economía Investing no miente
> 
> ...



Pues vale. Ya te llegará ... 

TIC, TAC, TIC, TAC ...

Tranquilamente vamos avanzando:

Welcome Mauro Conti to the IOTA Research Council

No espero que lo entiendas.


----------



## davitin (5 Nov 2020)

Subida de btc....parece que va a subir bastante, esto significa que el resto de alts se iran a tomar por culo.


----------



## Arctic (5 Nov 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Subida de btc....parece que va a subir bastante, esto significa que el resto de alts se iran a tomar por culo.



Menos IOTA, que tiene una tecnología de la leche. Algo brutal, de verdad. No te pierdas el tren, que los listos ya están todos a bordo.


----------



## davitin (5 Nov 2020)

Arctic dijo:


> Menos IOTA, que tiene una tecnología de la leche. Algo brutal, de verdad. No te pierdas el tren, que los listos ya están todos a bordo.



Jajaja, que cabron.

Pues mirando el coinmarketcap es justo la que más está cayendo, joder que puta ruina, nunca voy a hacer pasta, esta es la última vez que hago caso a la gente más extraña del mundo.


----------



## Azkenchack (5 Nov 2020)

A estas alturas, para vender y llevarme 1000€ prefiero esperar y que sea lo que sea. Total, se me va a quedar la misma cara de idiota...

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## StalkerTlön (5 Nov 2020)

Secrets on SOCIETY2 - Secure Private and Group Chats

Usos "tangibles" del tangle. Un chat anónimo.


----------



## davitin (6 Nov 2020)

Creeis que la subida de BTC impulsara IOTa?


----------



## davitin (6 Nov 2020)

Pues BTC esta casi a 16k e iota sigue en la mierda.


----------



## easyridergs (6 Nov 2020)

Vale, vale, BTC sube mucho, es muy güeno, pero más falso que unas castañuelas.

Mientras, en el mundo de verdad, ya nos van preparando para los cortes de luz selectivos. El panorama que se presenta para la minería en occidente sí ya era malo ahora va a ser nulo.

Endesa e Iberdrola darán descuentos por permitir cortes de luz selectivos

En este contexto que nos vamos a plantar en no demasiado tiempo IOTA es la alumna aventajada.


----------



## paketazo (6 Nov 2020)

@easyridergs nadie te va a quitar la razón con gran parte de tus argumentos y lo cojonudo que puede ser IOTA en el futuro, pero aquí y ahora el que haya invertido en BTC cuando IOTA salió, allá por mediados del 2017...no entro en aquella mítica preventa que dicen estaba 0,001 o algo así, pues me baso solo desde que salió a cotizar, se pudo comprar a 0,15$ aprox, mientras BTC estaba entonces a 1900$.

Hoy IOTA está a 0,26$ y BTC a 15500$, eso es un 80% para IOTA y un 800% para BTC.

Todos vamos a palmarla pero aquí y ahora los que invirtieron en BTC ahora tienen barcos y put@s mientras que los de IOTA tienen para superar al mercado y unas botellas de rioja.

Yo también puedo decir que hay una coin que no ha salido todavía que va a fulminar a BTC y todas las demás, que será la ostia y que hará un 1000X, pero eso no será hoy...será mañana.

Un saludo, espero y deseo que IOTA esté a la altura.


----------



## easyridergs (6 Nov 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> @easyridergs nadie te va a quitar la razón con gran parte de tus argumentos y lo cojonudo que puede ser IOTA en el futuro, pero aquí y ahora el que haya invertido en BTC cuando IOTA salió, allá por mediados del 2017...no entro en aquella mítica preventa que dicen estaba 0,001 o algo así, pues me baso solo desde que salió a cotizar, se pudo comprar a 0,15$ aprox, mientras BTC estaba entonces a 1900$.
> 
> Hoy IOTA está a 0,26$ y BTC a 15500$, eso es un 80% para IOTA y un 800% para BTC.
> 
> ...



Siempre he sostenido que a corto plazo como inversión especulativa es mucho mejor BTC, y fuera de las cryptos cómo bien sabes hay muy buenos pelotazos. Solo sostengo que para hacerse millonario con relativamente poco dinero el tren de BTC ya pasó. Nació de la crisis del 2008 que era principalmente, no únicamente, pero sí principalmente financiera. Darse cuenta de esto en 2017 y entrarle, si es para juego en corto no me parece mal, pero en ese momento BTC ya no era nada fresco. Y en ese momento el pelotazo de IOTA, para el que supo salir a tiempos a principios del 18 fue antológico.

La crisis que se nos viene ahora encima es financiera, pero probablemente el vector crítico más importante va a venir por la parte energética. IOTA se ha diseñado para este escenario. Es como volver a tener la oportunidad de finales de los 2000 con BTC ,pero con algo preparado para la década de los 20, con todo su recorrido de subidas, bajadas, situaciones agónicas y demás aventuras.

En resumen, no me importa la rentabilidad de hoy, de momento solo pienso en la de mañana.


----------



## paketazo (6 Nov 2020)

No puedo negar lo que dices, pero tu tampoco podrás negar que si BTC se convierte en el refugio definitivo, y atrae las inversiones de capital que huyen de las inflaciones monetarias, o del riesgo a crack bursátil, podría hacer un 10X desde aquí y quedarse tan pancho.

Recuerda el ejemplo del oro y cuando cotizaba a 400$ hace unos años y todos decían que era una locura comprar oro a esos precios...de hecho un tal Pedro Solbes, un gran visionario ministro de economía, vendió el monto del oro español a 660 € por que afirmaba que no era una inversión rentable.

Yo digo que veremos al oro a 5000$ en una década o quizá antes...con BTC no me aventuro, pero al ritmo que va, en 5 años podría romper los 100.000$

En finanzas todo es exageradamente relativo...y con tether de por medio miedo me da pensarlo.

un saludo


----------



## Thundercat (6 Nov 2020)

Yo sé que de momento en ETH he tomado ganancias, en BTC podría hacerlo pero en IOTA no gano nada. Espero al mínimo pump loco para vender por lo menos la mitá, pero me da a mí que eso es cada vez menos probable. En cambio mierdas como omiseGo, que es igual de vieja y todavía más desconocida explotan.


----------



## easyridergs (7 Nov 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> No puedo negar lo que dices, pero tu tampoco podrás negar que si BTC se convierte en el refugio definitivo, y atrae las inversiones de capital que huyen de las inflaciones monetarias, o del riesgo a crack bursátil, podría hacer un 10X desde aquí y quedarse tan pancho.
> 
> Recuerda el ejemplo del oro y cuando cotizaba a 400$ hace unos años y todos decían que era una locura comprar oro a esos precios...de hecho un tal Pedro Solbes, un gran visionario ministro de economía, vendió el monto del oro español a 660 € por que afirmaba que no era una inversión rentable.
> 
> ...



Puede que tengas razón, pero yo no lo comparto. Y aunque al final acabara sucediendo esos números no me son suficientes. Todo el hype se basa en una mera ilusión, cuando esa fase pase llegará el desastre. El que compra BTC compra nombre, pero no sabe lo que compra.


----------



## PlanetaOTC (7 Nov 2020)

Hola a todos,

Estos días he estado comparando gráficas y fractales y encuentro un patrón muy curioso. Por ejemplo, mirad el caso de BTC en 2013:




Screenshot at Nov 06 07-43-431207×523 39.4 KB


Subida que se vuelve parabólica, pico y caída. Se queda en un canal de acumulación de unos 2 años aprox. Tras eso:




Screenshot at Nov 06 07-44-411182×513 29.9 KB


Ahora mirad Ripple en sus early days, misma jugada. Se marca un x20-x25 y tras el pico y caída, 2 años de acumulación:




Screenshot at Nov 07 13-10-241215×527 34.1 KB


Cuando la acumulación finaliza y es hora del pump:




Screenshot at Nov 07 13-12-031206×523 22 KB


Ahora mirad el fractal actual de IOTA:




Screenshot at Nov 06 07-42-401202×525 35.1 KB


Me extraña mucho que no vayan a exprimir esta gallina de los huevos de oro por segunda vez. De momento solo ha tenido un pump. Con BTC ya van unos cuantos, con XRP llevan dos y va camino del tercero. ¿IOTA se va a quedar solo en un único pump siendo una de las criptomonedas con más potencial de noticias fuertes por anunciar en las próximas semanas/meses?

Me cuesta mucho creerlo… ¿Cómo lo véis?

Además, si os fijáis, el volumen está muy bien. Veo muchas críticas de que el volumen es muy bajo, pero podéis ver como se mantiene entre los 5M-20M de media, con picos de hasta 50M o más. XRP antes del pump de 2017 tenía un diario de media inferior a 1M.

Vamos, que maneja bastante volumen. Claro, si lo comparas con gigantes como BTC o ETH es una minucia, pero es una comparación errónea en mi opinión. Para mí, este volumen es significativo y suficiente para confirmar que puede haber una acumulación agresiva que reviente la cotización más adelante.

Comparando por ejemplo con Next (NXT), esa ya está de media en los 200k-400k diarios, bastante menos. Y, por cierto, otra que tuvo 2 pumps.

Saludos!

PD. Con Dash pasa exactamente lo mismo


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (8 Nov 2020)

Hoy me ha dado por hacer lectura de carteras para ver cómo iba la cosa. 

Como de costumbre os lo comparto:

Aquí os dejo acceso directo a la hoja de cálculo online que recoge toda la info:
Iota Token Distribution

y aquí os dejo captura tanto de carteras como de distribución del token:




Como véis se aprecia una ligera remontada desde agosto hasta octubre, y poco más os puedo contar.
Espero os resulte útil.
Saludos!.


----------



## SUMA (8 Nov 2020)

Hola, Donde puedo comprar ? Algún sitio seguro gracias.


----------



## Registrador (8 Nov 2020)

Desde luego las matemáticas no son lo tuyo vuelve a los rotuladores a dibujar lineas de colorines del "análisis técnico"


----------



## Raulico (9 Nov 2020)

Disculpa mi ignorancia, pero, ¿qué tiene que ver los futuros con Iota?
Gracias.


----------



## davitin (12 Nov 2020)

Creéis que habrá un traspaso de pasta de BTC a las altcoins como ha habido otras veces?


----------



## cyberpep (12 Nov 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Creéis que habrá un traspaso de pasta de BTC a las altcoins como ha habido otras veces?



Yo creo que si habra tarde o temprano. Los especuladores querran seguir haciendo dinero


----------



## davitin (12 Nov 2020)

Estoy viendo bastante escepticismo y desanimo en grupos de telegram sobre Iota y tambien en el hilo de ForoBits sobre esta cripto...


----------



## mathobarca (12 Nov 2020)

tb ayuda mucho los reiterados retrasos de chrisalys 2 (agosto, octubre, diciembre y ahora para febrero..)


----------



## davitin (12 Nov 2020)

mathobarca dijo:


> tb ayuda mucho los reiterados retrasos de chrisalys 2 (agosto, octubre, diciembre y ahora para febrero..)



Se supone que a mitad del año que viene tendran lo del concordicio ese de los cojones, no?


----------



## Burbujerofc (12 Nov 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Estoy viendo bastante escepticismo y desanimo en grupos de telegram sobre Iota y tambien en el hilo de ForoBits sobre esta cripto...



en un par de grupos de Telegram de IOTA que estoy siguen yendo a largo, a 2 años o más. 

Lo que veo por otro lado es un interés muy grande en pumpear VeChain.


----------



## Azkenchack (12 Nov 2020)

Durante el año 2018 no había semana que no ficharan a un "cerebrito* para el proyecto.
¿Alguien sabe si siguen el la IF? ¿se han ido a otros proyectos? ¿han sido despedidos por incompetentes? ¿siguen chupando del bote? ¿trabajan o se tocan los cojones? Son muchas preguntas pero todas tienen la misma respuesta: desde finales de 2017...-95%.


Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (12 Nov 2020)

A mi me gustaria saber que va a pasar con la probable correccion de BTC....caeremos al agujero o meteran la pasta en las alts?


----------



## mathobarca (13 Nov 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Se supone que a mitad del año que viene tendran lo del concordicio ese de los cojones, no?



desde mi humilde opinión eso es esperar mucho..


----------



## mathobarca (13 Nov 2020)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Durante el año 2018 no había semana que no ficharan a un "cerebrito* para el proyecto.
> ¿Alguien sabe si siguen el la IF? ¿se han ido a otros proyectos? ¿han sido despedidos por incompetentes? ¿siguen chupando del bote? ¿trabajan o se tocan los cojones? Son muchas preguntas pero todas tienen la misma respuesta: desde finales de 2017...-95%.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk



Esa es la única certeza que hay a día de hoy en este proyecto... Lo que el precio releva es que el proyecto no está maduro, si lo llega a estar, hoy por hoy es aún una incognita, serán los insiders y no los anuncios los que nos revelen la verdad. Me sumo al mantra de @Negrofuturo, por encima del dollar tendremos corraboración y por encima de los 0,55 sostenidos e infranqueables empezaré a sospechar, todo lo demás palabras


----------



## mathobarca (13 Nov 2020)

La IF siempre ha vendido más de lo que ha tenido a punto.. no olvideis, JINN, qubic, soon, inminente adopció industrial, los anuncios de los anunción, la falta de transparencia con el desarrollo a manos de CFB, we did it etc.. No dudo del equipo técnico de la fundación pero de todos los demás... han quedado retratados de sobra


----------



## Integer (13 Nov 2020)

mathobarca dijo:


> La IF siempre ha vendido más de lo que ha tenido a punto.. no olvideis, JINN, qubic, soon, inminente adopció industrial, los anuncios de los anunción, la falta de transparencia con el desarrollo a manos de CFB, we did it etc.. No dudo del equipo técnico de la fundación pero de todos los demás... han quedado retratados de sobra



Esas actitudes por fortuna ya parecen cosa del pasado. Hace ya tiempo sacaron el roadmap detallado y trabajan sobre él.

Otra cosa es que arrastren en forma de reputación el haber hecho este tipo de cosas, que puede pasar factura. Queriéndolo ver de forma positiva, podemos esperar que sus avances no se reflejen demasiado en el precio precisamente por esa desconfianza hasta que dé el petardazo. Queriéndolo ver de forma negativa será una losa que matará el proyecto.

Creo que siendo imparciales todo el mundo puede ver que hay un antes y un después de la salida de CFB de IOTA.

Si pretendemos dar el pelotazo con IOTA (o con cualquier otra que en el futuro vaya a darlo, ahí la dificultad, escoger bien) no hay que tener prisa. Sólo hay que escoger, esperar y vender.


----------



## orbeo (13 Nov 2020)

Alguien ha triunfado


----------



## Burbujerofc (16 Nov 2020)

Casi me da algo al escuchar en las noticias el "huracán IOTA".


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (16 Nov 2020)

Jaja hucacán IOTA


Iota se fortalece y es el huracán número 13 de 2020 | CNN


----------



## easyridergs (17 Nov 2020)

Oye, has comparado la cotización de BTC vs a la evolución de la capitalización total del CMC y la dominancia? Canta como una almeja, no entra casi nada de pasta y BTC subiendo. Restringen la oferta de BTC y aumentan su demanda a base de tether. Hay que ser muy tonto para caer en la trampa. Lo poca liquidez real que hay se la van a comer los exchanges y los mineros.


----------



## Pedre (18 Nov 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Oye, has comparado la cotización de BTC vs a la evolución de la capitalización total del CMC y la dominancia? Canta como una almeja, no entra casi nada de pasta y BTC subiendo. Restringen la oferta de BTC y aumentan su demanda a base de tether. Hay que ser muy tonto para caer en la trampa. Lo poca liquidez real que hay se la van a comer los exchanges y los mineros.



Tío, que penoso eres , ahora nos cuentas que SÍ importa el CMC jajajajja

Mira lo que decías hace unos días




easyridergs dijo:


> Puedes manipular todo lo que quieras. Lo que más se negocia contra Tether, y con gran diferencia, es BTC. Lo peor de todo es que BTC ni sirve para nada, ni servirá. Perdona, si que sirve para algo, para desplumar gacelas.
> 
> Mientras algunos solo os fijáis en la falsa cotización del CMC, otros nos fijamos en en proyectos con capacidad técnica de adopción masiva real, aquí es donde IOTA tiene una clara ventaja y es lo que hará que con el tiempo adquiera volumen real.


----------



## Pedre (18 Nov 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Pues vale. Ya te llegará ...
> 
> TIC, TAC, TIC, TAC ...
> 
> ...



A ver maestro relojero, yo no espero entenderte nunca, pero han pasado 15 días desde el mensaje que te cito y actualizo cotización:

Cotización IOTA actual vs BTC: 0.0000141
Cotización IOTA día del mensaje (del tic tac): 0.0000170

Una pérdida en 15 días de un 17%

Desde que escribiste "tic tac" que marco en un círculo:


----------



## easyridergs (18 Nov 2020)

Bitconianos Tetherianos, veo que os pongo nerviosos explicando la realidad, jajajaja.

La mayor constatación del fracaso de BTC es la necesidad de inventarse una moneda falsa llamada Tether para intentar hacer volar la cotización en base a la nada.

Parecía que no cabía un tonto más en BTC, veo que estoy equivocado.


----------



## gamdelocas (18 Nov 2020)

IOTA está en el cielo ?


----------



## orbeo (18 Nov 2020)

gamdelocas dijo:


> IOTA está en el cielo ?



Si giras la gráfica, sí.


----------



## rebollete (18 Nov 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Bitconianos Tetherianos, veo que os pongo nerviosos explicando la realidad, jajajaja.
> 
> La mayor constatación del fracaso de BTC es la necesidad de inventarse una moneda falsa llamada Tether para intentar hacer volar la cotización en base a la nada.
> 
> Parecía que no cabía un tonto más en BTC, veo que estoy equivocado.



Estoy intrigado, no entiendo como una cosa que no te interesa y que solo es de tontos, como le dedicas tiempo a esto, y perderlo en estos foros. Entiendo que tu intencion pueda ser buena de informar que puede ser un engaño, pero insultar.


----------



## Pedre (18 Nov 2020)

Aquí, los que están nerviosos, o deberían, son los que palman pasta pensando en que IOTA iba a servir para todo lo contrario

Y aquí no venimos a reírnos de los que pierden pasta... venimos, o al menos yo vengo, a criticar a los que llevan años mintiendo para reflotar esta mierda

Bueno, aquí quedan mis mensajes de hoy. Mis anteriores mensajes, de hace dos semanas como timeframe, nos han dado un 17% de pérdida de IOTA, el que crea que no puede cambiar, sólo tiene que esperar otras dos semanas


----------



## easyridergs (18 Nov 2020)

No entiendo por que hacéis tanto caso a lo escribo. Calla, calla, a lo mejor es que molesta porque es cierto todo lo que digo, porque está quedando claro la gran estafa que es vuestro gran BTC hinchado a base de tether. Si estoy equivocado y hago tanto el ridículo lo tenéis fácil ignorándome, pero el gran problema que tenéis es que sabéis que todo lo que digo es cierto y en nada me estoy equivocando.

Y el precio de IOTA, me la suda tanto que baje como que suba, podéis comprar, vender, es que me da igual. Sé lo que se está cociendo, no tengo prisa. No pretendo que lo entendáis, pero el que sí lo quiera entender pues bienvenido sea.


----------



## Pedre (18 Nov 2020)

Lo has definido bien... como una secta... en la que se repiten mantras y se persigue a los "no creyentes"... para eso ha quedado este hilo que nació con la visión de un tipo que hace mucho que salto del barco

Lo único que pueden buscar los que se hayan quedados pillados es un pumpazo como shitcoin que con el tiempo ha demostrado ser... los de la "Fundación" con salarios de lujo a costa de la gacelas pilladas en la cotización...


----------



## easyridergs (18 Nov 2020)

Lo he explicado mil veces, el tangle, el FPC, el DRNG, capturas del nodo funcionando y muchas cosas más. Vosotros solo os fijáis en el precio, que si sube, que si baja, que si tumba, que si dale. Siempre digo que me da igual a día de hoy el precio y menos con la toxicidad de tether de por medio, solo hay que ver lo que pasa con BTC. El problema es que por mucho que explique nada técnico siempre me sacáis el precio farsa del CMC, entonces que quieres que te diga? Piensa y y haz lo quieras. Si te sientes mejor pillando BTC pues tú mismo.


----------



## easyridergs (18 Nov 2020)

Pedre dijo:


> Lo has definido bien... como una secta... en la que se repiten mantras y se persigue a los "no creyentes"... para eso ha quedado este hilo que nació con la visión de un tipo que hace mucho que salto del barco
> 
> Lo único que pueden buscar los que se hayan quedados pillados es un pumpazo como shitcoin que con el tiempo ha demostrado ser... los de la "Fundación" con salarios de lujo a costa de la gacelas pilladas en la cotización...



Jajaja, describes a la perfección lo que es BTC, pum pazo de teher y las gacelas pilladas. Es que me parto con vosotros.


----------



## easyridergs (18 Nov 2020)

Yo no aseguro nada sobre IOTA, he dicho muchísimas veces que puede que no acabe en nada, solo digo que creo que es la que más promete con diferencia pero si se tiene que ir a la mierda se irá y punto. Esto para mi es uno de los muchos hobbys que tengo, no pasa de eso.

Si saco tanto a BTC y Tether es por que los bitconianos no paran de calificar como scam todo lo que no es BTC, marraneando todos los hilos que no sean el suyo. Por eso hay que recordar una y otra vez que IOTA está en construcción y puede acabar en nada, pero BTC está atrapado bajo las garras de la minería China, sin desarrollo en sus fundamentales y que han tenido que utilizar la artimaña de tether para reflotarlo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (18 Nov 2020)

IOTA no sé, pero ETH va como un tiro....


----------



## calamatron (20 Nov 2020)

Btc es y sera refugio de valor,iota jamas subira como btc,x eso respecto al par btc siempre saldra perdiendo.
Mas nos vale q no desaparezca el euro para poder recuperar algo,xq como tengamos q cambiarlo x btc no nos da ni para chickes.
Afrontemos el fraccaso de iota de momento,en un futuro veremos pero lo veo cad avez mas dificil


----------



## davitin (20 Nov 2020)

Están subiendo todas las mierdas menos iota, vaya puta mierda.

Rápido, tenemos que meter la pasta en alguna shit, está subiendo todo.


----------



## easyridergs (20 Nov 2020)

Nueva secta adoradores del CMC llamados los Tetherianos por su adicción al Tether. Representan una rama hermana a los Covidianos. Les une lo manipulables que son presentándoles números falsos pero que defenderán hasta la muerte para no ser expulsados de su rebaño.


----------



## easyridergs (20 Nov 2020)

Pues no se, con tanto volumen falso difícil creo ver el interés social. Si me dices que utilizas la volatilidad para acumular algo que te guste vale, pero no veo que se pueda hacer mucho más. Además, el interés social en sí mismo, sin nada detrás que lo fundamente sólidamente siempre acaba colapsando.


----------



## LUIS MARIN (20 Nov 2020)

Una pregunta tonta. Iota sirve para pagos de robótica y todo eso no? Y porque no pagar con bitcoin o mismo con Fiat...


----------



## Arctic (21 Nov 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Están subiendo todas las mierdas menos iota, vaya puta mierda.
> 
> Rápido, tenemos que meter la pasta en alguna shit, está subiendo todo.



Y si no mira a ver si hay algún sello, o un buen pagaré como los de Nueva Rumasa. El caso es no comprar bitcoin, que está mu caro y un friki tieso como polla de novio dice que el volumen es falso.


----------



## paketazo (21 Nov 2020)

LUIS MARIN dijo:


> Una pregunta tonta. Iota sirve para pagos de robótica y todo eso no? Y porque no pagar con bitcoin o mismo con Fiat...



Por las comisiones, que lo harían inviable, ya que estas superarían el valor de la transacción.

IOTA no tiene comisión por el intercambio de información


----------



## easyridergs (21 Nov 2020)

Arctic dijo:


> Y si no mira a ver si hay algún sello, o un buen pagaré como los de Nueva Rumasa. El caso es no comprar bitcoin, que está mu caro y un friki tieso como polla de novio dice que el volumen es falso.



Jajaja, saco a RUMASA en el hilo de por qué no comprar BTC y una hora más tarde me copias la idea de RUMASA. Es divertido ver la poca imaginación que tienes, y ya no hablamos de capacidad de abstracción o iteración.

El problema de BTC no es que esté caro o barato. El problema de BTC es que después de 12 años desde su creación no resuelve nada para lo que fue creado, y debido a su falta de adopción en el mundo real han tenido que crear el artificio de Tether para obtener una falsa cotización y engañar a gente desesperada como tú, haciéndoles creer que ha 2020 con 1000€ van a conseguir cambiar sus miserables vidas.

IOTA ahora mismo es una mierda, pero está luchando para dejarlo de ser. Si lo consigue, y tiene números, será la espina dorsal de los DLT, y prepárate, porque el futuro BTC va a correr sobre IOTA.


----------



## easyridergs (21 Nov 2020)

Si consiguen hacerla funcionar no lo dudes. Pero como ya sabemos el futuro es incierto.


----------



## calamatron (21 Nov 2020)

Subiendo a toda mecha.
Jamas vi subida semejante,parece qniota explota


----------



## DEREC (21 Nov 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Jajaja, saco a RUMASA en el hilo de por qué no comprar BTC y una hora más tarde me copias la idea de RUMASA. Es divertido ver la poca imaginación que tienes, y ya no hablamos de capacidad de abstracción o iteración.
> 
> El problema de BTC no es que esté caro o barato. El problema de BTC es que después de 12 años desde su creación no resuelve nada para lo que fue creado, y debido a su falta de adopción en el mundo real han tenido que crear el artificio de Tether para obtener una falsa cotización y engañar a gente desesperada como tú, haciéndoles creer que ha 2020 con 1000€ van a conseguir cambiar sus miserables vidas.
> 
> *IOTA ahora mismo es una mierda*, pero está luchando para dejarlo de ser. Si lo consigue, y tiene números, será la espina dorsal de los DLT, y prepárate, porque el futuro BTC va a correr sobre IOTA.





easyridergs dijo:


> *Si consiguen hacerla funcionar* no lo dudes. Pero como ya sabemos el futuro es incierto.




No hay mas preguntas, señoría.


----------



## easyridergs (21 Nov 2020)

DEREC dijo:


> No hay mas preguntas, señoría.



Si lo resaltado en rojo es lo único que destacas de todo lo escrito dice mucho de ti, eres muy justito.


----------



## easyridergs (21 Nov 2020)

No apuestes más de lo que estes dispuesto y te puedas permitir perder. El problema de meter pasta es la distorsión por tether, pero lo bueno de IOTA, si vas a aguantar tiempo la inversión, es que ahora mismo carece de volumen, para lo bueno y para lo malo, y quizás esa distorsión no sea tan exagerada como en BTC. Es muy posible que el precio real de BTC, descontado tether, sea 100$. En IOTA dudo que sea tan bestia.


----------



## Pedre (21 Nov 2020)

Amigo, los ricos prefieren ir a Suiza por algo.... otros son de _Venesuela _no sé si me explico....


----------



## easyridergs (21 Nov 2020)

Puede, pero no me lo planteo en esos términos. Solo creo en un aumento de precio en base a adopción real, por el valor añadido que pueda generar IOTA a la sociedad por su capacidad de descentralización de la economía, algo que es un pilar fundamental para la existencia del capitalismo, modelo en el cual creo firmemente.


----------



## easyridergs (21 Nov 2020)

Pedre dijo:


> Amigo, los ricos prefieren ir a Suiza por algo.... otros son de _Venesuela _no sé si me explico....



En tu caso ya sabemos que no das para más. Por cierto, Maduro otro gran minero.


----------



## Pedre (21 Nov 2020)

No, no es por el tema impuestos donde quería ir, ni en régimen político, ni monetario....
Mi comparación va en el sentido que las ballenas toman interés... en algo que puede tener interés.
Todo el mundo querría tener una cuenta en Suiza, ahora tiene la oportunidad, pero quieren tener la rentabilidad pasada, invirtiendo en una cuenta en Venesuela que dice ser mejor que la Suiza


----------



## Pedre (21 Nov 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> En tu caso ya sabemos que no das para más. Por cierto, Maduro otro gran minero.



Insultos y descalificaciones.... voy a parafrasear a un _jran forero_


----------



## easyridergs (21 Nov 2020)

Pedre dijo:


> Insultos y descalificaciones.... voy a parafrasear a un _jran forero_
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 494302



Disculpa pero yo no te he insultado, no te he dicho tonto ni nada parecido, solo te he dicho que no das para más, algo que por cierto es más que evidente.


----------



## easyridergs (21 Nov 2020)

Pedre dijo:


> No, no es por el tema impuestos donde quería ir, ni en régimen político, ni monetario....
> Mi comparación va en el sentido que las ballenas toman interés... en algo que puede tener interés.
> Todo el mundo querría tener una cuenta en Suiza, ahora tiene la oportunidad, pero quieren tener la rentabilidad pasada, invirtiendo en una cuenta en Venesuela que dice ser mejor que la Suiza



Que entienda, el BTC Chino y centralizado es Suiza, IOTA nacida en Alemania y con desarrollo totalmente centro y norte europeo es Venesuela. Muy buen chaval, veo que te enteras mucho.

Que sepas que tú Tito Maduro ha sido un gran odulador de BTC. IOTA no le interesa, sabe que no se está desarrollando expresamente solo para robar.


----------



## Burbujerofc (21 Nov 2020)

Es por lo que decís, que Bitcoin puede encajar en cualquier persona con cualquier ideología, ya que su concepción está en el peer to peer.

En cuanto a IOTA, tiene todo el futuro, el Internet de las cosas será un hecho porque es parte de la agenda del NWO.

¿Será la elegida en ciertos ámbitos? Muchos lo creemos, pero sabemos que no depende de nosotros.

Cuando pienso en coches autónomos, en sensores, en la robotización de la industria, en ciudades inteligentes, en la dichosa economía verde, sigo viendo a IOTA.
El coordicidio puede ser ese gran impulso, o no, porque lo que es bueno para la mayoría, no lo es para unos pocos.

Por otro lado y sin querer ensuciar más el hilo de IOTA con otras criptos, el humo que hay detrás de la tokenización de todo, basado en la DeFi, puede pasar por la conversión de todo ello y la estandarización que le gusta al sistema financiero para controlarlo todo. Para ello puede que usen Ripple.

La convivencia paralela con las CBDCs es una posibilidad. Pero ojalá supiese que Bitcoin será además de la principal reserva y patrón, algo más, o que IOTA logrará con los tokens de colores y la aceptación masiva, el coordicidio y demás, llegar a ser la que domine.

Coincido con @easyridergs en que depende y es incierto. Pero cada uno tendrá sus discrepancias, y el resultado final el sistema que impongan no tiene porqué ser el mejor para la mayoría, ni el más justo, ni el más eficiente.


----------



## Pedre (21 Nov 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Que entienda, el BTC Chino y centralizado es Suiza, IOTA nacida en Alemania y con desarrollo totalmente centro y norte europeo es Venesuela. Muy buen chaval, veo que te enteras mucho.
> 
> Que sepas que tú Tito Maduro ha sido un gran odulador de BTC. IOTA no le interesa, sabe que no se está desarrollando expresamente solo para robar.



Menudo retrasao


----------



## Forcopula (21 Nov 2020)

Gracias a todos por animar el hilo de Iota, esto estaba muy parao ^^


----------



## easyridergs (21 Nov 2020)

Pedre dijo:


> Menudo retrasao



Me imaginaba que no tendrías argumentos para rebatir más allá del insulto. Bueno es que claro, todo lo que he dicho es cierto, lo sabes, y ya sólo te queda la pataleta.


----------



## easyridergs (21 Nov 2020)

En otro orden de cosas, el DRNG, que es el generador de números aleatorios descentralizado parece que está funcionando bien. Esto dificulta al extremo el ataque a la red.


----------



## T-34 (21 Nov 2020)

Iota sube un 25% y nadie dice nada


----------



## davitin (21 Nov 2020)

T-34 dijo:


> Iota sube un 25% y nadie dice nada



Este hilo es asi, cuando no ocurre nada se llena de gilipolleces del caplam y otros troles, cuando suceden cosas nadie dice nada.


----------



## easyridergs (22 Nov 2020)

T-34 dijo:


> Iota sube un 25% y nadie dice nada



De momento mejor dejar esos números a parte.


----------



## T-34 (22 Nov 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> De momento mejor dejar esos números a parte.



Claro, mejor valer 0 que 1, nada importante desde luego... XD


----------



## davitin (22 Nov 2020)

Venga coño, que dejo la garita hostiassssss!


----------



## calamatron (22 Nov 2020)

Ya esta corrigiendo trankilos,era una falsa alarma de los exchanges para recojer ganancias ahora en todas


----------



## easyridergs (22 Nov 2020)

T-34 dijo:


> Claro, mejor valer 0 que 1, nada importante desde luego... XD



Los Fakenumbers no me interesan demasiado.


----------



## Pedre (22 Nov 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Me imaginaba que no tendrías argumentos para rebatir más allá del insulto. Bueno es que claro, todo lo que he dicho es cierto, lo sabes, y ya sólo te queda la pataleta.



Repetir mentiras y mantras no son argumentos, por eso te describo, no te insulto. Para escribir lo que escribes sólo se puede tener alguna tara mental y claro al mando de la nave vendechurros, un retarded tratando de vender su mierda


----------



## easyridergs (22 Nov 2020)

Pedre dijo:


> Repetir mentiras y mantras no son argumentos, por eso te describo, no te insulto. Para escribir lo que escribes sólo se puede tener alguna tara mental y claro al mando de la nave vendechurros, un retarded tratando de vender su mierda



Eres muy poco imaginativo, que pena. Lo de los mantras seguro que lo dices por ti mismo, veo que te traiciona el subconsciente, cuando dices que BTC es descentralizado y demás. Todo el mundo sabe, sobre todo el emisor de tether, que BTC está centralizado por la mafia minera china y que carece de desarrollo técnico alguno. También todos sabemos que los exchanges juegan con sus bots de forma artificial para modificar la oferta y demanda a su antojo y manipular el precio, pero tú sigues con el mantra de que el precio es real. Así que cuando hablas de mantras ten cuidado, porque hablas de ti mismo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (22 Nov 2020)

Ha subido ?....de 0,10 a 0,20 ?....ufffff.....


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (22 Nov 2020)

Trump va a Ganar ?:....


----------



## DEREC (22 Nov 2020)

En Venezuela también son todos millonarios....


----------



## Ds_84 (22 Nov 2020)

off topic:

a los expertos...

donde miráis cotizaciones en TIEMPO REAL para decidir si entrar o no entrar en una crypto?

Coinbase lo máximo que me dá es la cotizacion de 1h..la siguiente ya es 24h...

donde miráis la cotización actual en tiempo real???

Quiero meterme en más Ethereums, XRP y XLM...pero quiero meterme cuando esté bajista.

saludos,


----------



## Thundercat (22 Nov 2020)

Ds_84 dijo:


> off topic:
> 
> a los expertos...
> 
> ...



Tradingview


----------



## davitin (23 Nov 2020)

Ds_84 dijo:


> off topic:
> 
> a los expertos...
> 
> ...



Quieres meterte cuando este bajista?

Mira las cotizaciones en coinmarketcap, definitivamente estamos en 2017.


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Nov 2020)

Parece que empieza la alt season. A ver si es rally de verdad al fin y no es fake.


----------



## Pedre (23 Nov 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Eres muy poco imaginativo, que pena. Lo de los mantras seguro que lo dices por ti mismo, veo que te traiciona el subconsciente, *cuando dices que BTC es descentralizado* y demás. Todo el mundo sabe, sobre todo el emisor de tether, que BTC está centralizado por la mafia minera china y que carece de desarrollo técnico alguno. También todos sabemos que los exchanges juegan con sus bots de forma artificial para modificar la oferta y demanda a su antojo y manipular el precio, pero tú sigues con el mantra de que el precio es real. Así que cuando hablas de mantras ten cuidado, porque hablas de ti mismo.



Vives en tu mundo alternativo donde te has creído tus propias mentiras, como si de una secta se tratara

Te lo pondré muy fácil, cita un mensaje mío donde digo que BTC es descentralizado a lo que haces referencia y te marco en rojo.... no lo vas a ver, por que tu mensaje se basa en soltar mierda sin sentido como de costumbre


----------



## easyridergs (23 Nov 2020)

Pedre dijo:


> Vives en tu mundo alternativo donde te has creído tus propias mentiras, como si de una secta se tratara
> 
> Te lo pondré muy fácil, cita un mensaje mío donde digo que BTC es descentralizado a lo que haces referencia y te marco en rojo.... no lo vas a ver, por que tu mensaje se basa en soltar mierda sin sentido como de costumbre



Pues peor me lo pones chico. 

Oye, tanto que te gustan los fake numbers imagino que estarás rabiando. Cuando IOTA estaba a 7 céntimos hace unos meses todos diciendo que se iba a la mierda, el que entendía un poco cómo funciona la cosa compró y en este mismo momento estamos a 35 céntimos.

Creo que no tengo nada más que añadir ...


----------



## Pedre (23 Nov 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Pues peor me lo pones chico.
> 
> Oye, tanto que te gustan los fake numbers imagino que estarás rabiando. Cuando IOTA estaba a 7 céntimos hace unos meses todos diciendo que se iba a la mierda, el que entendía un poco cómo funciona la cosa compró y en este mismo momento estamos a 35 céntimos.
> 
> Creo que no tengo nada más que añadir ...



Pero si la cotización es en tether, sabes? lo dice el tonto del foro


----------



## easyridergs (23 Nov 2020)

Pedre dijo:


> Pero si la cotización es en tether, sabes? lo dice el tonto del foro



Fíjate que he dicho fakenumbers. Pero como veo que esos fakenumbers son tu referencia, y la de los bitconianos, haz tu mismo las cuentas.


----------



## Ds_84 (23 Nov 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Quieres meterte cuando este bajista?
> 
> Mira las cotizaciones en coinmarketcap, definitivamente estamos en 2017.



cuantame cosas. me saque 3k apostando en betfair que trump ganaba florida..y me quedan apuestas por cerrar por el recuento.

quiero meterme (más) en ETH, XRP y quizas XLM.

cuando digo bajista, me refiero no meterme cuando esté haciendo un maximo.....controlar 'mas o menos' la cotización.

dame algun consejo, insight....2017 porque lo dices?


----------



## davitin (24 Nov 2020)

Ds_84 dijo:


> cuantame cosas. me saque 3k apostando en betfair que trump ganaba florida..y me quedan apuestas por cerrar por el recuento.
> 
> quiero meterme (más) en ETH, XRP y quizas XLM.
> 
> ...



Te lo decia por que estamos asistiendo a algo que no habia pasado en los ultimos años, y es una subida tocha de BTC y una posterior subida de todas las alts....se parece mucho a lo que paso en 2017 cuando las alts llegaron a sus ATH (precios maximos)....si el tren se pone en marcha te puedes quedar en la estacion con cara de gili....claro que tambien puede que todo esto no ocurra, que btc corrija y se vaya todo a la mierda (aunque tambien se daba el caso de caer BTC y subir las alts)....como te digo lo que diferencia esta situacion de otras subidas esporadicas es la subida de BTC a casi su ATH anterior, para mi eso es una señal de que esta subida no es trivial y que algo va a pasar, si es asi le metas a lo que le metas vas a ganar pasta.

Por cierto, IOTA esta casi en 0.37, no esta nada mal, pero mucho mas tiene que subir, a mi me gustaria saber alguna shit de esas que empiezan ahora y se pueden marcar un x100 frescamente....creo que lo que esta ahora de moda son las Defis esas de los cojones...estaria bien meterle a una 200 euros y que en unos dias se transformen en 20.000 pavos, cestas cosas pasaban antes.


----------



## Caligulin (24 Nov 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Te lo decia por que estamos asistiendo a algo que no habia pasado en los ultimos años, y es una subida tocha de BTC y una posterior subida de todas las alts....se parece mucho a lo que paso en 2017 cuando las alts llegaron a sus ATH (precios maximos)....si el tren se pone en marcha te puedes quedar en la estacion con cara de gili....claro que tambien puede que todo esto no ocurra, que btc corrija y se vaya todo a la mierda (aunque tambien se daba el caso de caer BTC y subir las alts)....como te digo lo que diferencia esta situacion de otras subidas esporadicas es la subida de BTC a casi su ATH anterior, para mi eso es una señal de que esta subida no es trivial y que algo va a pasar, si es asi le metas a lo que le metas vas a ganar pasta.
> 
> Por cierto, IOTA esta casi en 0.37, no esta nada mal, pero mucho mas tiene que subir, a mi me gustaria saber alguna shit de esas que empiezan ahora y se pueden marcar un x100 frescamente....creo que lo que esta ahora de moda son las Defis esas de los cojones...estaria bien meterle a una 200 euros y que en unos dias se transformen en 20.000 pavos, cestas cosas pasaban antes.



43 centimos ahora mismo.


----------



## easyridergs (24 Nov 2020)

Apesta a otoño invierno del 17. Igual se queda en nada pero tiene mucha pinta de repetirse. Además se dan condiciones que pueden hacer que el estallido sea mayor y además quede consolidado. El desarrollo técnico de los fundamentales de IOTA ahora parece ser serio, una vez nos hemos desecho de CFB, la crisis económica y energética está sacando ya la patita, BTC está haciendo de escaparate con sus fakenumbers.

Sería probable ver un estallido de BTC con una sorpresa que casi nadie se espera. La red lighting de BTC sabemos todos que es un fracaso, pero que pasaría si una de las utilidades de la estructura de IOTA post coordinador fuera la de ejecutar las funciones de red LN. Es una teoría que se está barajando y que no es nada descabellada, teniendo en cuenta que con esta solución se eliminarían todas las limitaciones de LN.


----------



## easyridergs (24 Nov 2020)

Caligulin dijo:


> 43 centimos ahora mismo.



Recordemos el mínimo del año cuando iba a morir 0,07. Espero que los bitconianos pasen a recoger su owned.


----------



## kpik (24 Nov 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Te lo decia por que estamos asistiendo a algo que no habia pasado en los ultimos años, y es una subida tocha de BTC y una posterior subida de todas las alts....se parece mucho a lo que paso en 2017 cuando las alts llegaron a sus ATH (precios maximos)....si el tren se pone en marcha te puedes quedar en la estacion con cara de gili....claro que tambien puede que todo esto no ocurra, que btc corrija y se vaya todo a la mierda (aunque tambien se daba el caso de caer BTC y subir las alts)....como te digo lo que diferencia esta situacion de otras subidas esporadicas es la subida de BTC a casi su ATH anterior, para mi eso es una señal de que esta subida no es trivial y que algo va a pasar, si es asi le metas a lo que le metas vas a ganar pasta.
> 
> Por cierto, IOTA esta casi en 0.37, no esta nada mal, pero mucho mas tiene que subir, a mi me gustaria saber alguna shit de esas que empiezan ahora y se pueden marcar un x100 frescamente....creo que lo que esta ahora de moda son las Defis esas de los cojones...estaria bien meterle a una 200 euros y que en unos dias se transformen en 20.000 pavos, cestas cosas pasaban antes.




Si te sirve, yo he entrado en una shit, STA, que creo que puede pegar un buen petardazo. Es como un fondo descentralizado, la moneda es deflacionaria para ajustar siempre la proporción que tienes en el "fondo" (que se basa en BTC, LINK y ETH). Hay mucho meme en 4chan con esta moneda, lo que me recuerda a LINK, a la que no entre en su día cuando estaba muy baja y me arrepiento todos los días :dale2:

PD: perdón por el offtopic. Vamos coño que 2021 es nuestro año. 2020 será recordado como el del covid19, y 2021 como el de IOTA 19$


----------



## su IGWT (24 Nov 2020)

kpik dijo:


> Si te sirve, yo he entrado en una shit, STA, que creo que puede pegar un buen petardazo. Es como un fondo descentralizado, la moneda es deflacionaria para ajustar siempre la proporción que tienes en el "fondo" (que se basa en BTC, LINK y ETH). Hay mucho meme en 4chan con esta moneda, lo que me recuerda a LINK, a la que no entre en su día cuando estaba muy baja y me arrepiento todos los días :dale2:
> 
> PD: perdón por el offtopic. Vamos coño que 2021 es nuestro año. 2020 será recordado como el del covid19, y 2021 como el de IOTA 19$
> 
> ...


----------



## Ds_84 (24 Nov 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Te lo decia por que estamos asistiendo a algo que no habia pasado en los ultimos años, y es una subida tocha de BTC y una posterior subida de todas las alts....se parece mucho a lo que paso en 2017 cuando las alts llegaron a sus ATH (precios maximos)....si el tren se pone en marcha te puedes quedar en la estacion con cara de gili....claro que tambien puede que todo esto no ocurra, que btc corrija y se vaya todo a la mierda (aunque tambien se daba el caso de caer BTC y subir las alts)....como te digo lo que diferencia esta situacion de otras subidas esporadicas es la subida de BTC a casi su ATH anterior, para mi eso es una señal de que esta subida no es trivial y que algo va a pasar, si es asi le metas a lo que le metas vas a ganar pasta.
> 
> Por cierto, IOTA esta casi en 0.37, no esta nada mal, pero mucho mas tiene que subir, a mi me gustaria saber alguna shit de esas que empiezan ahora y se pueden marcar un x100 frescamente....creo que lo que esta ahora de moda son las Defis esas de los cojones...estaria bien meterle a una 200 euros y que en unos dias se transformen en 20.000 pavos, cestas cosas pasaban antes.



Yo vendi mis XRPs hace 2 semanas a 0,21...me estoy tirando de los pelos.

me consuela que las vendi para hacer un all in a ETH.

ahora quiero meter 3k pavos entre ETH,XRP y quizas alguna otra..habia pensado XLM...o quizas POLKADOT...

El tren cada vez coge más velocidad, hoybes buen dia para coger posiciones parece que viene bajista el tema.

saludos,


----------



## Ds_84 (24 Nov 2020)

pillo sitio by the way.


----------



## kpik (24 Nov 2020)

Uniswap. En la misma página de STA te sale el link para comprar.


----------



## Burbujerofc (24 Nov 2020)

He aguantado esa vela. 
Me digo a mí mismo, es el futuro, el Internet de las cosas.


----------



## Forcopula (24 Nov 2020)

Surfear la ola?


----------



## davitin (24 Nov 2020)

BTC engordando otra vez, en cuanto se vuelva a parar sigue subiendo todo.


----------



## davitin (24 Nov 2020)

Ahora mismo surfear me da mal rollo.


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Nov 2020)

El volumen ha sido gigantesco. También se ha dado en otras alts, no en todas. Vamos a tener un año 2021 muy divertido.


----------



## Ds_84 (24 Nov 2020)

cuando entrar? joder no se que hacer


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Nov 2020)

Solo tienes que mirar el gráfico que tú has puesto. Hay una entrada de volumen muy diferente a la de la anterior subida y mucho más fuerte que la capitulación del covid.


----------



## Mig29 (24 Nov 2020)

Ds_84 dijo:


> cuando entrar? joder no se que hacer



Yo entraría con un entre 30 y 50% ahora y esperar que pasa,
Tiene pinta que esto va para arriba. Puede doblar e incluso más de los maximos de 2017. ETH puede llegar a los 1500-2000, BTC hasta los 30-40k, IOTA a los 10-15.


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Nov 2020)

¿Te refieres a si es falso (Tether)?


----------



## T-34 (24 Nov 2020)

Mig29 dijo:


> Yo entraría con un entre 30 y 50% ahora y esperar que pasa,
> Tiene pinta que esto va para arriba. Puede doblar e incluso más de los maximos de 2017. ETH puede llegar a los 1500-2000, BTC hasta los 30-40k, IOTA a los 10-15.



a 15? y a 50 conforero, y a 50...


----------



## kpik (24 Nov 2020)

T-34 dijo:


> a 15? y a 50 conforero, y a 50...



No sé si estás siendo irónico, pero si dios existe, que te oiga...

Nah, sinceramente yo tb creo que si todo va bien en 2021/22 llegaremos a 10-20$, y en el próximo ciclo 2025/26 ya a las cifras que tu dices.


----------



## calamatron (25 Nov 2020)

Mig29 dijo:


> Yo entraría con un entre 30 y 50% ahora y esperar que pasa,
> Tiene pinta que esto va para arriba. Puede doblar e incluso más de los maximos de 2017. ETH puede llegar a los 1500-2000, BTC hasta los 30-40k, IOTA a los 10-15.



Pero muchacho que estas diciendo,iota x wncima de 10$? Jajaja,q esta a 0,38 x dios


----------



## Pedre (25 Nov 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> El volumen ha sido gigantesco. También se ha dado en otras alts, no en todas. Vamos a tener un año 2021 muy divertido.



El volumen ha sido el mismo (rondando los 80 millones) que por ejemplo el 12 de Agosto de este verano, cuando también estaba a este precio de cotización, unos 40 céntimos

Y si nos vamos a finales de 2017 el volúmen máximo fue de unos 2.110 millones... cotizando a unos 4.82

Si BTC sigue subiendo quizá alguno recupere sus pérdidas en IOTA, espero que así sea


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Nov 2020)

Pedre dijo:


> El volumen ha sido el mismo (rondando los 80 millones) que por ejemplo el 12 de Agosto de este verano, cuando también estaba a este precio de cotización, unos 40 céntimos
> 
> Y si nos vamos a finales de 2017 el volúmen máximo fue de unos 2.110 millones... cotizando a unos 4.82
> 
> Si BTC sigue subiendo quizá alguno recupere sus pérdidas en IOTA, espero que así sea



En los gráficos no veo eso.


----------



## Ds_84 (25 Nov 2020)

menos mal que me he esperado. porque si hubiera metido los 1500merkels en cryptos como quería ayer....ahora esto seria un baño de sangre jajajjaa.

creo que leí que había una movida el 12 de diciembre de XRP?

Me voy a mirar los toros desde la barrera de momento....por el camino me voy a comprar un ledger para salir cagando leches de coinbase cuando ya tenga mi carterita de cryptos y defis.

BTW....porque UNISWAP no sube de 3,3x euros? Desde que la descubrí siempre la veo al mismo precio xD


----------



## Pedre (25 Nov 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> En los gráficos no veo eso.



*Historical data for IOTA*
Currency in USD



DateOpen*HighLowClose**VolumeMarket CapNov 24, 20200,3589020,4225160,3500030,38303582.166.2631.064.657.324



Aug 11, 20200,3826290,4115190,3579040,36880980.318.1991.025.115.784


----------



## davitin (26 Nov 2020)

Parece que empieza a flojear.


----------



## davitin (26 Nov 2020)

Señores esto se va otra vez a la mierda, joder que demigrancia.


----------



## Burbujerofc (26 Nov 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Señores esto se va otra vez a la mierda, joder que demigrancia.



Cómo es lo de surfear la ola? 
Me han saltado 3 alertas. Btc, xrp e iota


----------



## davitin (26 Nov 2020)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Cómo es lo de surfear la ola?
> Me han saltado 3 alertas. Btc, xrp e iota



Surfear la ola? nos vamos a tomar por culo otra vez.


----------



## StalkerTlön (26 Nov 2020)

Un poco más de paciencia, que ya queda poco... para el mega bull.


----------



## Parlakistan (26 Nov 2020)

A las 11 hay un directo que puede ser interesante,


----------



## kaopower (26 Nov 2020)

joder que agobio me da iota menos mal que he vendido sacándole un buen pellizco... ahora todo en líquido a ver que leches hago


----------



## Sr.Mojón (26 Nov 2020)

Jajajaja, el "volumen" de 2017, que "casualmente" coincide justo con el nacimiento de esta shitcoin, lo único que indica es la empapelada que os metieron los desarrolladores desaprensivos (CfB, por ejemplo) a los novatos avariciosos.

Desde allí a la muerte agónica en precio y volumen exactamente igual que les ha pasado a numerosas shitcoins a lo largo de la criptohistoria.

Si miras cotizaciones de otras shitcoins, como por ejemplo la de NEXT (otra estafa-shitcoin muy sofisticada de CfB) verás las enormes similitudes.

Hay que reconocerle que el tío es un crack empapelando y timando a los novatos. Todavía recuerdo el enorme debate del Proof of Stake VS Proof of work que se dió en la comunidad por su culpa (NXT) y por la de Vitalik Buterin (otro desarrollador desaprensivo) con la supuesta migración de Forkthereum a PoS.


----------



## davitin (26 Nov 2020)

Todo esto, para mi, lo unico que demuestra es lo artificial y manipulado que esta este mercado, todo es una puta mierda, Iota, Bitcoin tambien que lo menean a base de tether cuando les sale del nabo, etc.

A mi ya solo me queda la opcion del furgon y bomba de humo, hijos de puta.


----------



## Parlakistan (26 Nov 2020)




----------



## xeeru (26 Nov 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Venimos de IOTA: To the moon.
> 
> Continuamos el hilo de IOTA aquí, ya que el anterior por su tamaño no deja de ser visualizado por Tapatalk.
> 
> ...


----------



## Parlakistan (26 Nov 2020)

Zebra es una empresa del Nasdaq, supongo que eso hará bajar unos céntimos la cotización.


----------



## Forcopula (27 Nov 2020)

Nada como las buenas noticias para hacer que se pierda interés en el token. Hay cosas que nisiquiera una pandemia cambia.


----------



## xeeru (27 Nov 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Venimos de IOTA: To the moon.
> 
> Continuamos el hilo de IOTA aquí, ya que el anterior por su tamaño no deja de ser visualizado por Tapatalk.
> 
> ...


----------



## davitin (27 Nov 2020)

Iota huele a token muerto.

Ese tipo de noticias las llevamos escuchando todo el puto año y mas alla, y mira donde estamos.


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Nov 2020)

xeeru dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 499194



Por favor, reportad al spameador gilipollas este.


----------



## StalkerTlön (27 Nov 2020)

Esto no es el futuro. De verdad, no entreis en IOTA que es una estafa.
Todas las empresas que registran patentes basadas en IOTA son también unas estafadoras que tienen un plan muy elaborado de desarrollar patentes falsas para engañar a "no coiners novatos avariciosos" y robarles el dinero. Esto no tiene nada que ver con comprar BTC en sus primeros años de existencia.




Aqui la lista de empresas estafadoras y no fiables, entre las que se encuentran: "Siemens, Fujistsu, Daimler, American Express, Intel, Ricoh, SAP, Panasonic, Olympus, Mastercard, HP, Sony, Bank of America,Hitachi, Ford, Bosch, Leica, Volkswagen, Adobe, Ericsson, Alibaba, Audi..."
IOTΛarchive: industrial adoption news


----------



## Pedre (27 Nov 2020)

En referencia al post de arriba, cuento una anecdota

Anteayer, voy a comprar pan a mi tienda de barrio, que tienen unos señores mayores al borde de la jubilación, y la señora me hace un comentario: "llevate estos bollos que están en oferta", a lo que continua "como el black fraidai ese, nosotros también tenemos ofertas".... me da un poco la risa floja, y le digo ah si el black friday que anuncian en la tele. La señora me dice "_no sé que le verán a ese sitio donde todo el mundo va a comprar_"


----------



## StalkerTlön (27 Nov 2020)

EDAG también menciona a IOTA, otros estafadores, hasta han hecho un video...
se podría substituir el símbolo de IOTA por "Chorizos Palacios"






Esto tampoco es real, la colaboración con Jaguar para la integración de IOTA es todo un fake, hasta hacen documentales con actores que se hacen pasar por investigadores en Universidades como la de Trondheim en Noruega.



Esto, simplemente no es cierto, no hay ningún tipo de colaboración entre IOTA, empresas y universidades, es para despistar:
"IOTA presenta una prueba de concepto (PoC) para rastrear la procedencia y el uso de la energía entre el vehículo Jaguar I-Pace y el edificio Powerhouse de ENTRA en colaboración con Jaguar Land Rover (JLR), ENGIE Lab CRIGEN y Entra.

La demostración tuvo lugar en la gran inauguración del edificio de energía positiva Powerhouse, el edificio de energía positiva más al norte del mundo en Trondheim | Noruega. El vehículo estaba conectado al edificio Powerhouse mediante un cargador eléctrico. Tangle, la tecnología de contabilidad distribuida de IOTA, se utilizó para crear un registro de todas las transacciones y fuentes.

JLR anunció a principios de este año el desarrollo de una IOTA Smart Wallet para asegurar y monetizar los intercambios de datos con sus vehículos. Alineado con la visión de Destino Cero de JLR (cero accidentes, cero congestión y cero emisiones), el uso potencial de la billetera se amplía aún más con esta nueva iniciativa para traer un vehículo JLR I-Pace, elegido automóvil mundial del año 2019, en el corazón del trabajo de cocreación de ciudades inteligentes de IOTA."


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Nov 2020)

Para la semana que viene puede que tengamos ya la testnet de Chrysalis2


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Nov 2020)

mas suspense que con el horoh.....


----------



## davitin (27 Nov 2020)

@Negrofuturo estas como una puta cabra, sinceramente pobre del que te haga caso en algo...yo voy a volver a mi estrategia anterior, hay que mantener las estrategias o si no perdemos el norte.

Con respecto a los que dicen que hay empresas colaborando con iota...yo creo que se refieren mas a la tecnologia, no tiene por que implicar el Token, ya lo he dicho mas de una vez, la fundacion Iota no tiene ningun interes en que el token suba, por que el negocio para ellos esta en otra parte, esto ya lo he visto antes, lo que no puede ser es que llevemos casi 4 años en este mundillo y la experiencia acumulada no nos sirva de nada, tolais, que sois unos tolais.


----------



## easyridergs (28 Nov 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Jajajaja, el "volumen" de 2017, que "casualmente" coincide justo con el nacimiento de esta shitcoin, lo único que indica es la empapelada que os metieron los desarrolladores desaprensivos (CfB, por ejemplo) a los novatos avariciosos.
> 
> Desde allí a la muerte agónica en precio y volumen exactamente igual que les ha pasado a numerosas shitcoins a lo largo de la criptohistoria.
> 
> ...



Adorador TETHERiano cada día te veo más ahogado en tus propios vómitos de Tether.


----------



## Pedre (28 Nov 2020)

Buenas noticias para IOTA

Por que no se engañen... si no sube BTC, no subirá IOTA

CME supera a OKEx como el mayor mercado de futuros de Bitcoin
*CME supera a OKEx como el mayor mercado de futuros de Bitcoin *
_El trading de derivados de Bitcoin está aumentando a medida que los inversores institucionales inundan el mercado._


Como diría Davitín... ¿cuántos surfearon la ola? cuántos aprovecharon el pumpazo de IOTA de estos días? nadie? eso me lleva a pensar que nadie compró abajo, y que la estrategía general es hodl por que el precio medio de compra del forero es muy superior al precio actual


----------



## easyridergs (28 Nov 2020)

Pedre dijo:


> Buenas noticias para IOTA
> 
> Por que no se engañen... si no sube BTC, no subirá IOTA
> 
> ...



Otro Tetheriano. Todavía no te has dado cuenta de que te toman el pelo ?Y si lo que quieres es tether todavía no te has dado cuenta que habrías ganado más comprando IOTA cuando decíais que iba a morir a 7 céntimos que BTC en los diezmiles. Realmente eres tan tonto?

Y lo peor de todo, todavía no te has dado cuenta que si no sube tether no sube BTC?


----------



## Nostalgia (28 Nov 2020)

puede ser, pero de momento sigue alcista, en algún momento tendrá que romper los 20k


----------



## Pedre (28 Nov 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Otro Tetheriano. Todavía no te has dado cuenta de que te toman el pelo ?Y si lo que quieres es tether todavía no te has dado cuenta que habrías ganado más comprando IOTA cuando decíais que iba a morir a 7 céntimos que BTC en los diezmiles. Realmente eres tan tonto?
> 
> Y lo peor de todo, todavía no te has dado cuenta que si no sube tether no sube BTC?



jo jo jo,, no me creo que seas tan gilipollas

Chicago Mercantile Exchange - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
CME es una entidad de inversión fundada en 1898 en donde se compran contratos de futuros de BTC
CME es el mercado con mayor número de contratos vivos del mundo en opciones y futuros. CME comercializa varios tipos de instrumentos financieros: tasas de interés, acciones, divisas y productos básicos


----------



## easyridergs (28 Nov 2020)

Pedre dijo:


> jo jo jo,, no me creo que seas tan gilipollas
> 
> Chicago Mercantile Exchange - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> CME es una entidad de inversión fundada en 1898 en donde se compran contratos de futuros de BTC
> CME es el mercado con mayor número de contratos vivos del mundo en opciones y futuros. CME comercializa varios tipos de instrumentos financieros: tasas de interés, acciones, divisas y productos básicos



A parte de no saber de mates parece que tampoco sabes cómo funcionan los futuros. Comprar futuros de BTC no implica comprar BTC. Lo único que aportan es más manipulación al precio, pero nada chico si así eres más feliz ...

Ah, y todavía estoy esperando el pelotazo ese que os iba dar Bakkt.


----------



## Pedre (28 Nov 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> A parte de no saber de mates parece que tampoco sabes cómo funcionan los futuros. Comprar futuros de BTC no implica comprar BTC. Lo único que aportan es más manipulación al precio, pero nada chico si así eres más feliz ...
> 
> Ah, y todavía estoy esperando el pelotazo ese que os iba dar Bakkt.



BTC ha estado a 300 dólares hace 3 días de lograr máximos.... si eso no te parece un pelotazo

Por cierto, si no entiendes que el precio al contado y el de futuros están correlacionados, es que eres mu, muuuuu, muuuuuuuu tonto

Vease; azul contado, morado futuros... lo que vas a aprender hoy, eh trozo mierda?







Yo de futuros no debo saber mucho:


----------



## Ds_84 (28 Nov 2020)

Pedre dijo:


> BTC ha estado a 300 dólares hace 3 días de lograr máximos.... si eso no te parece un pelotazo
> 
> Por cierto, si no entiendes que el precio al contado y el de futuros están correlacionados, es que eres mu, muuuuu, muuuuuuuu tonto
> 
> ...



Faltan personas como tu en este hilo. joder ni caso a los troles. cada mensaje tuyo aprendo algo.

me va muy grande todo este tema, poco a poco me voy metiendo.


----------



## easyridergs (28 Nov 2020)

Pedre dijo:


> BTC ha estado a 300 dólares hace 3 días de lograr máximos.... si eso no te parece un pelotazo
> 
> Por cierto, si no entiendes que el precio al contado y el de futuros están correlacionados, es que eres mu, muuuuu, muuuuuuuu tonto
> 
> ...



A ver pedazo de subnormal. Me la suda que BTC haya llegado casi a máximos. El que ha sabido comprado IOTA a mínimos este año ha doblado las ganancias que podría haber obtenido en BTC gracias ha que IOTA ha tenido una mayor fluctuación en el precio. Si eso no lo llegas a entender es que eres un puto retrasado.

Y claro que los futuros están correlacionados con el precio de BTC, por eso suponen otra herramienta más de manipulación de precio de BTC que además se realiza sin adquirir BTC. Pero como tienes menos cerebro que una ameba no espero que lo entiendas.


----------



## easyridergs (28 Nov 2020)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Faltan personas como tu en este hilo. joder ni caso a los troles. cada mensaje tuyo aprendo algo.
> 
> me va muy grande todo este tema, poco a poco me voy metiendo.



No serás otro más con retraso?


----------



## Pedre (29 Nov 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> A ver pedazo de subnormal. Me la suda que BTC haya llegado casi a máximos. El que ha sabido comprado IOTA a mínimos este año ha doblado las ganancias que podría haber obtenido en BTC gracias ha que IOTA ha tenido una mayor fluctuación en el precio. Si eso no lo llegas a entender es que eres un puto retrasado.
> 
> Y claro que los futuros están correlacionados con el precio de BTC, por eso suponen otra herramienta más de manipulación de precio de BTC que además se realiza sin adquirir BTC. Pero como tienes menos cerebro que una ameba no espero que lo entiendas.



Eres pernicioso y mentiroso

Ni diox compró IOTA a 07 céntimos, ni DIOX, te lo digo otra vez NI DIOX, nadie.... NA DI E 

NADIE

Con esas cuentas de la lechera no engañas a nadie, aquí todo diox está deseando quitarse de encima esta puta mierda


----------



## Pedre (29 Nov 2020)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Faltan personas como tu en este hilo. joder ni caso a los troles. cada mensaje tuyo aprendo algo.
> 
> me va muy grande todo este tema, poco a poco me voy metiendo.



Para eso escribo, para que los hijos de puta no engañen a más gente


----------



## Ds_84 (29 Nov 2020)

Pedre dijo:


> Para eso escribo, para que los hijos de puta no engañen a más gente



Una pregunta, ya que estamos, no sé si lo sabrás, yo por si acaso pregunto....

1- A que cryptos o defi invertirías 1500merkels?
2- Sabrías como pasar de unexchange tipo Coinbase, pasar las cryptos a un usb? Osea para hacer buy&hold y olvidarme hasta dentro de 5-10 años, por decir.

Básicamente yo tenía pensado aumentar mi exposición a ETH (hasta los 5 ETH), y luego inflarme a comprar XRP y XLM. Recomiendas UNISWAP?Que defis recomiendas?

saludos y gracias,


----------



## kpik (29 Nov 2020)

+1 IOTA es TESLA en sus inicios. Un ALL IN arriesgado a un futuro imaginable pero no seguro. ¿Porque invertir en Tesla, una empresa nueva, si no se sabe ni si el futuro son los coches eléctricos, y además todas las empresas históricas también podrán hacer coches eléctricos? Pues porque si ese futuro llega, Tesla estará posicionada como el líder.
IOTA, lo mismo. Somos los locos que invirtieron en Tesla en 2004. O perdemos la pasta (lo más probable en este tipo de inversiones) o nos jubilamos. El tiempo lo dirá.


----------



## easyridergs (29 Nov 2020)

Pedre dijo:


> Eres pernicioso y mentiroso
> 
> Ni diox compró IOTA a 07 céntimos, ni DIOX, te lo digo otra vez NI DIOX, nadie.... NA DI E
> 
> ...



No comprarías tu porque eres un puto retrasado, pero yo se de gente de mi entorno que las pilló. Así que te jodes con tu mierda de tether BTC y su mierda futuros. Con tu razonamiento de mierda seguro que compras cerca del ATH, no sea que haga un “to the moon” y te quedes sin. Es que macho, te falta un hervor.


----------



## paketazo (29 Nov 2020)

El ecosistema cripto de mueve de dos modos uno es el original que es trasvasando BTC a cripto, ya que originalmente no había USDT y solo se podían comprar los BTC recién minados con fiat, y la segunda y más polémica por su falta de transparencia, el uso de USDT,

Queda claro que USDT ha imitado perfectamente a su imitado (USD), ya que la emisión de los mismos es muy opaca, y en principio se respaldaba 1:1 por USD, hasta que se comentó que también se respaldaba por BTC.

Es evidente que algo no cuadra, solo basta con ver los volúmenes totales de USDT, y comprarlos con BTC o ETH, luego miramos los intercambios que usan fiat exclusivamente, y están muy abajo en la lista. Solo los de derivados usan Fiat, pero los de spot están hundidos en la lista de volumen.

Para mi queda claro que si USDT no hubiera aparecido en escena, las cotizaciones estarían más abajo y quizá no hubiera estas volatilidades a estas alturas, pero tenemos lo que tenemos.

Del mismo modo que BTC no hubiera tenido un pump a 1000$ si no se hubiera demandado para traspasarlo a otras criptos en el 2013.

Tenemos lo que tenemos, y en base a eso, debemos obrar.

De momento cualquiera puede comprar o vender BTC por fiat, pero ha de pagar lo referenciado en el mercado, ya sea inflado con USDT o con lo que se quiera.

Si tengo 10 BTC puedo convertirlos a fiat sin duda, el problema sería si se quisieran convertir 10.000, pero eso mismo pasa también en renta variable si algún pez gordo o fondo deshace posiciones.

Podemos aceptar el uso de USDT, lo malo de este es que quizá haya acaparado de modo fraudulento muchos BTC a costo 0.

En cuanto a la polémica eterna BTC o IOTA... no os hagáis sangre, hay tantas criptos que están superando en rendimiento a ambas que sería como discutir si es mejor la pasta o el arroz, mientras que otros comen carne y pescado.

Divide y olvídate, es imposible que acertaremos todos todo el tiempo, en base a eso obrad.


----------



## Pedre (29 Nov 2020)

Está claro

El tonto del foro (Easyridergs) cada vez busca una nueva excusa para criticar BTC, ya ha tenido muchas, y cuando se le desenmascara y hace el ridículo, se inventa otra, todo por el odio que tiene a BTC, y a los que lo compran, es pura envidia, se le puede ver como va rápidamente a postear a cualquier hilo de BTC, sobre sus rendimientos, sobre gente que se quiere informar, y va a soltar su retahíla de verdades a medias, falsedades, etc para sembrar dudas

Y por eso estoy aquí, no tengo nada contra la mayoría de foreros, pero claro, ese hijo de puta no va a soltar mierda impunemente y engañar a más gente

*La realidad de IOTA respecto a Tether*? pues es una.... La inmensa mayoría del volumen de IOTA es en Tether, además de muy bajo.
Y no es que lo diga yo, lo puede COMPROBAR cualquiera

IOTA (MIOTA) price, marketcap, chart, and info | CoinMarketCap

Sin embargo en BTC por su magnitud, cotiza en diferentes mercados, como futuros, derivados, exchanges que sólo aceptan y cotizan en FIAT


----------



## Pedre (29 Nov 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> No comprarías tu porque eres un puto retrasado, pero *yo se de gente de mi entorno que las pilló*. Así que te jodes con tu mierda de tether BTC y su mierda futuros. Con tu razonamiento de mierda seguro que compras cerca del ATH, no sea que haga un “to the moon” y te quedes sin. Es que macho, te falta un hervor.



No hamijo yo no uso BTC, sólo vengo a darte los buenos días

Es muy creíble lo que nos cuentas


----------



## easyridergs (29 Nov 2020)

Me parto, me parto y me parto otra vez y otra ...

Que no pasa nada, que si gusta BTC o esas que tienen rendimiento superior por que todo se basa en 4 nodos validadores, pues no pasa nada, a comprar que están de Puta madre. Pero repito una y otra vez, cuando compráis eso, IOTA incluida, estáis comprando 99% tether a precio de FIAT pero con una diferencia de IOTA con respecto al resto. BTC y esas de rendimiento superior se basan en conceptos ya superados como el POW, el POS o la propia blockchain, y su existencia a día de hoy solo se debe gracias al aire que les da el tether hinchado por los exchanges. IOTA sin embargo, a parte de vivir del tether, se basa en el Tangle que por su concepción con la prueba de votación descentralizada y aleatoria es la única que puede crear un sistema descentralizado y de valor real con capacidad de desligarse del tether.

Y si queréis especular con dinero de verdad en corto aquí perdéis el tiempo, hay mercados más líquidos y lucrativos.


----------



## easyridergs (29 Nov 2020)

Ahora me entero que el retardado de Pedre es más listo que la Universidad de Viena y el Gobierno Austriaco.

Pantos and IOTA support government backed Christian Doppler Laboratory in Vienna for joint research

Aquí no os meto una noticia diciendo como otros, comprad, comprad, no os quedéis sin, como cuando los cuatro idiotas enlazan un papelito que dice que tal o cual institución ha comprado BTC, solo con el fin de calentar al personal para que compre. La noticia que enlazo es un acuerdo de colaboración para la investigación sobre IOTA y sus usos, realizada por una gran universidad de prestigio, como muchas otras que se han sumado, para desarrollar algo con capacidad de futuro real, no mierdas puramente especulativas. El que tenga visión de futuro y quiera entender pues ya sabe.


----------



## paketazo (29 Nov 2020)

Como dije en su día, y por ahí andará el post perdido hace años, y repito aun que ahora los precios ya han cambiado.

El que no compre 10 ETH, 10 Dash, 10 LTC, es posible que se arrepienta...

Cuando lo dije la media de precios de estas coins andaba por los 8$ o 15$, por lo que no representaba nada para un ciudadano de a pie.

10 LTC eran poco más de 60€ y hoy son 750€, ETH eran unos 150€ y hoy son casi 6000€

Y lo mismo pasa con IOTA, ¿por que no meter 500 IOTA para el olvido

son poco más de 200€, y si sale algo gordo, pues se irá a una capitalización de 10.000 milloncejos en unos años, y eso es un 10X desde aquí, o sea, 2000€

No me vale tampoco que empecéis con las cuentas de la lechera...¡pues si va a hacer un 10X meto 10.000$!

Esto no funciona así, ya que la incertidumbre y aversión al riesgo debe marcar vuestra hoja de ruta en inversión, si no, acabareis arruinados más pronto que tarde.

Mi última compra en IOTA fue sobre 0,40$, no mucho, pero sí lo suficiente para haciendo un 10X darme una alegría, que no para retirarme evidentemente.

El egoísmo, no debe superar la aversión al riesgo, esa balanza ha de estar estabilizada, y de nuevo creo que para los "pobres" es mejor dividir que apostar todo a un número.

Pensad en la ruleta, es más fácil estadísticamente acertar si apostamos a 10 números 10€ que 100€ a uno solo, las ganancias serán menores, pero es posible que a la larga podamos seguir jugando...que es de lo que se trata.

Si nos sacan de la mesa, poco podremos hacer.

Suerte con ello


----------



## Burbujerofc (29 Nov 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Como dije en su día, y por ahí andará el post perdido hace años, y repito aun que ahora los precios ya han cambiado.
> 
> El que no compre 10 ETH, 10 Dash, 10 LTC, es posible que se arrepienta...
> 
> ...



La avaricia de algunos y luego el miedo, acaban con sus ahorros en una semana o en meses.
Hay que pensar a largo, ¿ahorrar en euros? Aunque ahora esté "subiendo", ya habréis leído lo que dice Lagarde, las políticas de los que nos dirigen, que serán parecidas a las de Estados Unidos.

No seáis avariciosos, proteged vuestros ahorros. Esos 200€ veremos lo que os dan para comprar en un año, o en unos añitos.
En el caso de IOTA, de 0,34$, ¿hasta dónde puede caer? ¿A $0.1? ¿$0,08?

¿Y el euro? ¿Y el dólar? ¿Cuánto ganáis teniéndolo en el banco?
¿Hasta dónde puede subir IOTA? ¿Un x10?
Pues si podéis ahorrar esos 200€, la decisión es vuestra en qué ahorrarlos.


----------



## paketazo (29 Nov 2020)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> La avaricia de algunos y luego el miedo, acaban con sus ahorros en una semana o en meses.
> Hay que pensar a largo, ¿ahorrar en euros? Aunque ahora esté "subiendo", ya habréis leído lo que dice Lagarde, las políticas de los que nos dirigen, que serán parecidas a las de Estados Unidos.
> 
> No seáis avariciosos, proteged vuestros ahorros. Esos 200€ veremos lo que os dan para comprar en un año, o en unos añitos.
> ...



somos afortunados, 200€ para un europeo medio es algo relativamente ínfimo.

Pensemos en un chino, norcoreano, ecuatoriano, chileno, nepalí, indio, venezolano, cubano, camerunés... para ellos no es posible ni el planteamiento de hacerse con 200$ en IOTA

La inflación a nosotros nos afecta menos, pues poseemos una moneda fuerte, y cuando nos depreciamos en el mercado real un 10%, para un ciudadano del tercer mundo la depreciación puede ser de un 300%

En un mundo justo, nuestra economía no existiría, ya que nos sustentamos en la productividad de terceros y no en la propia, si por nuestro méritos fuera deberíamos estar más próximos a Marruecos que a Francia, así que sí, poder ahorrar 200€ en lo que sea es un lujo hoy, así que no lo desperdiciéis y pensad que a largo plazo todo acaba colocado en el sitio que le pertenece, y España no está dónde le pertenece, si no muy por encima aun que me joda reconocerlo.

Si por la peseta fuera, ahora mismo no podríamos ni apenas saber lo que es un mercedes o un teléfono móvil, así que disfrutemos mientras podamos y los países productores globales no se revelen y nos manden a tomar por el saco, a nosotros y a nuestras divisas timadoras.


----------



## Pedre (30 Nov 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Me parto, me parto y me parto otra vez y otra ...
> 
> Que no pasa nada, que si gusta BTC o esas que tienen rendimiento superior *por que todo se basa en 4 nodos validadores*, pues no pasa nada, a comprar que están de Puta madre. Pero repito una y otra vez, cuando compráis eso, IOTA incluida, estáis comprando 99% tether a precio de FIAT pero con una diferencia de IOTA con respecto al resto. BTC y esas de rendimiento superior se basan en conceptos ya superados como el POW, el POS o la propia blockchain, y su existencia a día de hoy solo se debe gracias al aire que les da el tether hinchado por los exchanges. IOTA sin embargo, a parte de vivir del tether, se basa en el Tangle que por su concepción con la prueba de votación descentralizada y aleatoria es la única que puede crear un sistema descentralizado y de valor real con capacidad de desligarse del tether.
> 
> Y si queréis especular con dinero de verdad en corto aquí perdéis el tiempo, hay mercados más líquidos y lucrativos.



Vuelves a mentir, una vez más, no engañas a nadie, aquí estaré, mira lee:

Bitcoin tiene 50.000 nodos, lo que se puede comprobar aquí

Ya puedes instalar un nodo completo de Bitcoin en el monedero Electrum con un clic


Por que no se trata de qué le guste a cada uno, yo no me meto con IOTA me meto con los hijos de puta manipuladores


----------



## StalkerTlön (30 Nov 2020)

IOTA nuevo standar mundial


----------



## easyridergs (30 Nov 2020)

Pedre dijo:


> Vuelves a mentir, una vez más, no engañas a nadie, aquí estaré, mira lee:
> 
> Bitcoin tiene 50.000 nodos, lo que se puede comprobar aquí
> 
> ...



Chaval de mentir nada. Cuando me refería a 4 nodos validadores no hablaba de BTC, por favor aprende a leer, hablaba de otras cryptos como por ejemplo NEM o NEO.

El problema de BTC es otro, y es aquí donde dices verdades a media. Los 50.000 nodos puede ser cierto, pero cuantos de ellos tienen capacidad de minado?, de esos que minan, donde están ubicados geográficamente? Y como están estructurados los pools de minado? Ya te lo voy a contestar yo, más del 80% del minado está es china, con el agravante de que la tecnología de minado el 100% china sin ningún tipo de competencia y todo bajo el férreo control del gobierno chino, por que no te olvides, lo que pasa en china, si pasa, es porque el gobierno chino quiere. Entonces, si tú quieres confiar tu dinero a los Chinos, pues allá tú, conmigo no cuentes.


Blockchain.com Explorer | BTC | ETH | BCH

En esta pagina podéis comprobar la distribución del hash y los pools y como podéis ver yo no miento como si lo hacen otros.

Para el que no lo sepa el POW es el eje vertebral de la descentralización de BTC, el POW lo ejecutan los mineros, si más del 80% está en manos chinas donde está la descentralización? Os lo digo yo, en ningún sitio. Comprar BTC es engordar a mineros y exchanges, el que no lo quiera ver allá él.


----------



## easyridergs (30 Nov 2020)

Al gobierno Chino no le hace falta complicarse mucho la vida, ni gastarse a penas unos poco Yuanes para joder BTC. Ley de prohibición de minado, manda a la poli a chapar las granjas, que además están muy cerca geográficamente, y le mete un galletón a BTC de la leche. Y no, BTC no desaparecería, pero la red quedaría a punto del colapso y con imposibilidad de mover los BTC. El requerimiento de POW bajaría drásticamente y con muy poco esfuerzo le metes un ataque del 51%, todo por cuatro chavos, y todo por culpa del diseño del POW que ha llevado a su centralización en un estado autoritario que costes de electricidad y producción de HW bajos. No lo hace porque no le interesa, de momento no les supone una molestia, el día que lo suponga BTC morirá por que es de facto de propiedad China. Esto en occidente se sabe, por eso BTC ha quedado como un títere a merced de los especuladores.

Con IOTA 2.0 este tipo de ataques va a ser imposible, por que un nodo puede funcionar con cualquier HW ARM de bajo consumo energético y la seguridad de la red corre a cargo de los propios usuarios, no de terceros, aportando a los usuarios el propio valor añadido del uso de la red. Esto supone un paso adelante de gigante en la redefinición económica del aseguramiento de la red.


----------



## easyridergs (30 Nov 2020)

Más información sobre Pagi 

Pagi.io - Next level machine payments


----------



## Pedre (30 Nov 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> El problema de BTC es otro, y es aquí donde dices verdades a media. Los 50.000 nodos puede ser cierto, pero *cuantos de ellos tienen capacidad de minado*?, de esos que minan, donde están ubicados geográficamente? Y como están estructurados los pools de minado? Ya te lo voy a contestar yo, más del 80% del minado está es china, con el agravante de que la tecnología de minado el 100% china sin ningún tipo de competencia y todo bajo el férreo control del gobierno chino, por que no te olvides, lo que pasa en china, si pasa, es porque el gobierno chino quiere. Entonces, si tú quieres confiar tu dinero a los Chinos, pues allá tú, conmigo no cuentes.
> 
> 
> Blockchain.com Explorer | BTC | ETH | BCH
> ...



Manipulador de mierda

Los nodos no minan, ese no es su cometido, deja de mentir


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Nov 2020)

Esto es bastante gordo...


----------



## easyridergs (30 Nov 2020)

Pedre dijo:


> Manipulador de mierda
> 
> Los nodos no minan, ese no es su cometido, deja de mentir



Hay que minan y hay que no, en el artículo que abajo enlazo por favor revisad el apartado “Nodos de los mineros”. Ah, y por cierto, la cifra está muy lejos de los 50k.

¿Qué son los nodos? | Binance Academy


Imagino que después de leeros el artículo queda claro que Pedre es una rata mentirosa que lo único que busca es robar a base de BTC.


----------



## easyridergs (30 Nov 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Esto es bastante gordo...



Perdona que te corrija, no es bastante, es muy gordo. Esto supone que el mercado de datos de la telefonía móvil correrá bajo IOTA.


----------



## barborico (30 Nov 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Al gobierno Chino no le hace falta complicarse mucho la vida, ni gastarse a penas unos poco Yuanes para joder BTC. Ley de prohibición de minado, manda a la poli a chapar las granjas, que además están muy cerca geográficamente, y le mete un galletón a BTC de la leche.



Entonces ya no podrían vender electricidad sobrante a los mineros en época de monzones en Sichuan, por ejemplo.

Ah es verdad que no lo necesitan porque pueden imprimir papelitos y tú crees que eso es riqueza, discúlpame, no he tenido en cuenta tu retraso.


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Nov 2020)

Para los que dudan del futuro del token. Y luego miráis el informe que he puesto más arriba y de quienes sale ese informe para pensar si esto tiene futuro o no.


----------



## easyridergs (30 Nov 2020)

barborico dijo:


> Entonces ya no podrían vender electricidad sobrante a los mineros en época de monzones en Sichuan, por ejemplo.
> 
> Ah es verdad que no lo necesitan porque pueden imprimir papelitos y tú crees que eso es riqueza, discúlpame, no he tenido en cuenta tu retraso.



Todavía refuerzas más lo que digo, pero claro, tu propio “alias” lo dice barBORRICO. Que podemos esperar de ti? Pues BORRICADAS.


----------



## Pedre (30 Nov 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Hay que minan y hay que no, en el artículo que abajo enlazo por favor revisad el apartado “Nodos de los mineros”. Ah, y por cierto, la cifra está muy lejos de los 50k.
> 
> ¿Qué son los nodos? | Binance Academy
> 
> ...



Vuelves a mentir, por que dices las cosas a medias

Un nodo ni tiene por que minar, la mayoría no minan, ni tiene por qué ser a tiempo completo
Se considera que hay unos 10.000 nodos a tiempo completo, si se considera a los demás llegan a 50.000

Yo no miento, he resumido el enlace que tú mismo has puesto

Y yo no tengo que robar a nadie, BTC ha marcado un NUEVO MAXIMO HISTORICO, o lo que es lo mismo. cualquiera persona que comprara BTC antes de hoy, sea el momento que sea, ganaría dinero en su inversión

Si lo que se busca es proteger tu dinero, invertir y tener rendimiento, protegerse del fiat, de los ladrones, y de los engañabobos, la cosa está clara


----------



## Pedre (30 Nov 2020)

Aprovechando el nuevo máximo histórico de BTC hagamos un ejercicio de repaso de RENTABILIDAD

Este hilo se abrió el 22 Septiembre de 2018

En la primera página del hilo, que cualquiera puede comprobar se puede leer este comentario:




Ese día IOTA cotizaba a:
0.00009500 BTC
0.5971 $

Hoy cotiza a:
0.00001837 BTC
0.3550 $

*Tras dos años y dos meses desde que se abrió el hilo, las pérdidas en dólares ascienden al 40% y las pérdidas respecto a BTC del 80%*


----------



## easyridergs (30 Nov 2020)

Pedre dijo:


> Manipulador de mierda
> 
> Los nodos no minan, ese no es su cometido, deja de mentir





Pedre dijo:


> Un nodo ni tiene por que minar, la mayoría no minan



Vaya, vaya, se coge antes a un mentiroso que a un cojo.

Tu obsesión por el ATH es enfermiza. Otro indicativo de que ni eres buen inversor ni buen especulador.


----------



## easyridergs (30 Nov 2020)

Pedre dijo:


> Aprovechando el nuevo máximo histórico de BTC hagamos un ejercicio de repaso de RENTABILIDAD
> 
> Este hilo se abrió el 22 Septiembre de 2018
> 
> ...



Ahora te dedicas a manipular con las ventanas de tiempo. Claro si yo te pongo otras fechas pues ganas más con IOTA. De verdad, explícanos que te pasa? Quizás necesitas ayuda psiquiátrica.


----------



## easyridergs (30 Nov 2020)

Pedre a todos nos ha quedado claro que eres un farsante y un manipulador. Mediocre, por cierto. Por favor deja de ensuciar el hilo de IOTA. Si quieres vender humo vete al de BTC. Por mi parte ya no te voy a replicar nunca más, has demostrado que careces de conocimientos y solo buscas el engaño y el robo.


----------



## Azkenchack (30 Nov 2020)

Joder, con lo fácil que es ponerlos en el Ignore y todavia seguis dando cuerda a estos trolls del bitcoins.



Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## easyridergs (30 Nov 2020)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Joder, con lo fácil que es ponerlos en el Ignore y todavia seguis dando cuerda a estos trolls del bitcoins.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk



Si tío, tienes razón. Pero por lo menos ha valido la pena para destapar lo mentiroso que es el personaje.

En otro orden de cosas, que bien luce el nuevo Wallet


----------



## Forcopula (1 Dic 2020)

Puedes pasar el enlace de valdeande? Está todo borrado en Youtube y en su blog.. huele a censura


----------



## CuiBono (1 Dic 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Puedes pasar el enlace de valdeande? Está todo borrado en Youtube y en su blog.. huele a censura



Se ha pasado a lbry y ahora cobra por video

Valdeande


----------



## Pedre (1 Dic 2020)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Joder, con lo fácil que es ponerlos en el Ignore y todavia seguis dando cuerda a estos trolls del bitcoins.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk



jajja mira, aparece el caradura que hace dos años nos decía ésto... y el tiparraco se atreve a llamar a los demás trol:
La desverguenza de algunos es increíble


----------



## Pedre (1 Dic 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Pedre a todos nos ha quedado claro que eres un farsante y un manipulador. Mediocre, por cierto. Por favor deja de ensuciar el hilo de IOTA. Si quieres vender humo vete al de BTC. Por mi parte ya no te voy a replicar nunca más, has demostrado que careces de conocimientos y solo buscas el engaño y el robo.



No has replicado nunca, sólo soltado tus mierdas

Como ya te dije más de una vez, yo no estoy aquí para convencerte a ti, sino para avisar al resto de lectores, de qué es lo que se cuece en este hilo, de desenmascarar a mentirosos, manipuladores, vendedores de humo, etc, etc, etc


----------



## Pedre (1 Dic 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Ahora te dedicas a manipular con las ventanas de tiempo. Claro si yo te pongo otras fechas pues ganas más con IOTA. De verdad, explícanos que te pasa? Quizás necesitas ayuda psiquiátrica.



Manipular ventanas de tiempo?
Miren el gráfico y ríanse conmigo de Easyridergs


----------



## StalkerTlön (1 Dic 2020)

Pedre dijo:


> Manipular ventanas de tiempo?
> Miren el gráfico y ríanse conmigo de Easyridergs



Paciencia... quizás se quede ahí o quizás un día se dispare. Pongo un ejemplo:

AAVE antigua Lend tenia un gráfico similar a IOTA, cuando llegó su momento con las DeFi resurgió de los infiernos y se hizo un buen % frente a BTC. (gráficas en el enlace)

El LEND de Aave se dispara en un 8,000% contra Bitcoin en el Rally 'sobre extendido' - El Patio Político - Noticias de España, salud y política

Aqui estamos hablando de IOTA, proyecto de alto riesgo de inversión pero disruptivo y que puede cambiar todo el mundo de las criptos si el proyecto llega a buen fin. Puede que una pequeña inversión se revalorice mucho con el tiempo al igual que le pasó a BTC.

IOTA tiene sus fundamentales al igual que BTC los suyos ¿Tu crees que en 2011, 2012, 2013... no había que arriesgar para invertir en BTC? ¿No era acaso disruptivo BTC en su momento? ¿Acaso BTC no ha encontrado problemas para crecer en otras utilidades, aparte de ser reserva de valor? Ahí está Ethereum, es un realidad, pero con sus problemas derivados de usar una blockchain... ahora veremos como va el Eth 2.0 con el PoS.

Pues IOTA claramente plantea alternativas desde punto de vista diferente, con su tangle basado en DAG, estudia soluciones a problemas irresolubles desde la blockchain. Se podrá discutir si es posible o no que lleguen a buen puerto, si el Coordicidio puede llegar a buen puerto, que sea plenamente descentralizado está por ver, etc... pero una estafa no me parece cuando hay tanta empresa detrás. ¿Acaso apoyarían una estafa?

¿Es arriesgado invertir en IOTA? Si ¿Puede revalorizarse tanto como un Bitcoin en sus orígenes? Es posible, sus fundmantales apuntan a lo más alto.

Criticar asi IOTA me recuerda a los haters de BTC en sus comienzos. Con los años veremos en que queda todo esto.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Dic 2020)

vaya puto bluf....


----------



## disken (1 Dic 2020)

Iota tiene un camino claro. Será un token que cambie la forma en la que vemos el mundo igual que bitcoin lo está cambiando ahora.

El trasvase a esta "nueva normalidad" es dejando caer todo lo que no es fundamental y ofreciendo la solución a través de la digitalización de la economía, no por practicidad sino por necesidad impuesta. En todo ese proceso veremos como Bitcoin será la nueva reserva mundial, ETH la moneda de cambio en particular para cuestiones bancarias incluyendo las DEFIs y otras monedas cada una con su función irán escalando según su utilidad. Igual que triunfó Amazon, Google etc. cuando internet irrumpió en nuestras vidas.

Una vez esto se haya logrado, será el tiempo de IOTA, una red que pone un valor a la información (lo mas valioso hoy en día, sino pregunten a google). Cuando haya toda una base tecnológica que controle nuestras vidas.

Pero una buena inversión no solo se determina por sus fundamentales, sino por el tiempo. Ahora mismo el cambio esta viniendo de la mano de bitcoin. Es IOTA una buena inversión? Depende con que se compare.

Iota es una buena inversión respecto al dolar/euro, pero una mala inversión si se valora respecto al BTC. Aunque llegado el día esta tendencia se revertirá.


----------



## disken (1 Dic 2020)

Ojalá tuvieras razón, pero mucho me temo que no.


----------



## calamatron (1 Dic 2020)

Teneis el futuro delante vuestro y algunos no lo veis,increible.
Iota va a triunfar a las duras o a las maduras,ni dios le hace la competencia en su campo,y el q lo intente va unos añitos atrasados.
Comprar ahora o llorar mañana.
Pero cuando quieten el coordicide en 2021 esto a a ser una bomba de relojeria


----------



## StalkerTlön (2 Dic 2020)

IOTA's Party Is About To Start ? | IOTA Price Prediction 1 Dec 2020

¿Puede empezar la fiesta....?¿HCH Invertido?


----------



## calamatron (3 Dic 2020)

Ni tu sabes lo que dice ese xhino


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (3 Dic 2020)

El horoh tambien tiene pinta de To The Moon e ya ves.....


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Dic 2020)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> El horoh tambien tiene pinta de To The Moon e ya ves.....



El horoh lo tiene crudo.


----------



## ninfireblade (3 Dic 2020)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Criticar asi IOTA me recuerda a los haters de BTC en sus comienzos. Con los años veremos en que queda todo esto.



Hay una diferencia muy clara: los haters de BTC en sus comienzos no entendían bitcoin. Los que critican hoy proyectos como IOTA lo entienden perfectamente.

Es más, muchos de los que apoyan IOTA hoy en día son haters de Bitcoin, arrepentidos de haber perdido el tren y que en vez de reconocer su error intentan creer en algo con la esperanza (equivocada) de que haga lo mismo que hizo Bitcoin.


----------



## ninfireblade (3 Dic 2020)

¿ A qué año te refieres ? Porque si miramos entre esas fechas que dices en los años 2012 y 2016, que al igual que este 2020 son los años en los que se produjo una reducción en la emisión (halving) entonces no solo no fue cuando se acabó el champán sino mas bien que aun no se había abierto la botella.


----------



## ninfireblade (3 Dic 2020)

Con la de años que llevas por aquí hablando de Bitcoin y aun no te has enterado de nada. Recuerdo cuando decías que no comprabas Bitcoin cuando estaba a 2k porque según tú era demasiado caro y que solo lo comprarías por debajo de 1k. Han pasado casi 4 años y ahora esta en 19k. La verdad es que no me da pena por ti, haber estudiado. Lo que sí que me entristece es que a saber la cantidad de gente que te hizo caso leyendo tus comentarios y que, de no haberlo hecho, hoy podría tener la vida resuelta económicamente.


----------



## easyridergs (3 Dic 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Hay una diferencia muy clara: los haters de BTC en sus comienzos no entendían bitcoin. Los que critican hoy proyectos como IOTA lo entienden perfectamente.
> 
> Es más, muchos de los que apoyan IOTA hoy en día son haters de Bitcoin, arrepentidos de haber perdido el tren y que en vez de reconocer su error intentan creer en algo con la esperanza (equivocada) de que haga lo mismo que hizo Bitcoin.




Tu ni tienes idea de cómo funciona BTC y menos todavía IOTA. De hecho eres tan burro que te apuntaste tarde al carro de BTC y ahora vas a perder el de IOTA. Lo mismo que todos los que a día de hoy adoráis BTC en este foro, cuatro pelacañas que sueñan repetir lo que otros foreros hicieron hace años pero que aquí obviamente ya no están. Perdisteis el tren de BTC, luego el de ETH y ahora vais a perder el de IOTA.


----------



## Nostalgia (4 Dic 2020)




----------



## Forcopula (4 Dic 2020)

Nostalgia dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 505576



Aprox un 25% de iotas que de satoshis... No es tan exagerado como lo pintaban muchos


----------



## davitin (6 Dic 2020)

Podríais ir a hablar de BTC al hilo de BTC y dejar de dar por el culo en el hilo de iota, una cosa es decir algo puntual y otra que os tireis páginas con lo mismo, está claro que los del BTC entran aquí a ver si logran pumpear su mierda, que me importa tres cojones si es el futuro o no, cada cual tiene la inversión especulativa que quiere o puede, iros a tomar a tomar por el culo un rato.

Por cierto, iota tiene un oleaje muy predecible, hay que aprovecharlo.


----------



## T-34 (6 Dic 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Podríais ir a hablar de BTC al hilo de BTC y dejar de dar por el culo en el hilo de iota, una cosa es decir algo puntual y otra que os tireis páginas con lo mismo, está claro que los del BTC entran aquí a ver si logran pumpear su mierda, que me importa tres cojones si es el futuro o no, cada cual tiene la inversión especulativa que quiere o puede, iros a tomar a tomar por el culo un rato.



Eso pienso yo


----------



## ninfireblade (6 Dic 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Podríais ir a hablar de BTC al hilo de BTC y dejar de dar por el culo en el hilo de iota, una cosa es decir algo puntual y otra que os tireis páginas con lo mismo, está claro que los del BTC entran aquí a ver si logran pumpear su mierda, que me importa tres cojones si es el futuro o no, cada cual tiene la inversión especulativa que quiere o puede, iros a tomar a tomar por el culo un rato.
> 
> Por cierto, iota tiene un oleaje muy predecible, hay que aprovecharlo.



Caray como se nota que algunos andan escocidos con las últimas subidas de Bitcoin mientras que IdIOTA cada día está más en la mierda XDD


----------



## davitin (6 Dic 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Caray como se nota que algunos andan escocidos con las últimas subidas de Bitcoin mientras que IdIOTA cada día está más en la mierda XDD



Voy a empezar a meter gente en el ignore también en este hilo.


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Dic 2020)




----------



## Sr.Mojón (6 Dic 2020)

Mucho mejor que tu shitcoin pierda un 80% de poder adquisitivo frente a Bitcoin y así no tener por delante el dilema de transferir a tu cuenta grandes sumas de dinero. ¿A que sí?


----------



## ninfireblade (6 Dic 2020)

Sí vamos una pena tremenda ir cargado de Bitcoins   

En cambio no tener ni un Bitcoin a pesar de llevar años por el foro y diciendo que era una estafa... eso sí que debe de ser una alegría viendo los precios actuales


----------



## Nailuj2000 (6 Dic 2020)

Lo que es una pena es tener que venderlos.


----------



## easyridergs (7 Dic 2020)

Que lástima me da leer a los bitconianos necesitando pasar por el hilo de IOTA para sacar pecho de su cotización contra TETHER. 

Con respecto a IOTA llevamos 2 años muy buenos, por fin haciendo los deberes en el plano técnico y teniendo lugar eventos facilitadores para la acumulación. Todo da a pensar que el 2021 va a ser el año de la catalización y el año 2022 el de la explosión. No me queda dudas de que esta vez sí estamos asistiendo al nacimiento del ORO DIGITAL, basado en el valor de la información que es realmente el activo más apreciado del siglo XXI y por el que pugnan las grandes corporaciones.

Os recomiendo que os vayáis mirando los vídeos del canal de YouTube del World Economic Forum. El futuro que plantean, es un futuro donde IOTA va a brillar con luz propia.


----------



## itaka (8 Dic 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Que lástima me da leer a los bitconianos necesitando pasar por el hilo de IOTA para sacar pecho de su cotización contra TETHER.
> 
> Con respecto a IOTA llevamos 2 años muy buenos, por fin haciendo los deberes en el plano técnico y teniendo lugar eventos facilitadores para la acumulación. Todo da a pensar que el 2021 va a ser el año de la catalización y el año 2022 el de la explosión. No me queda dudas de que esta vez sí estamos asistiendo al nacimiento del ORO DIGITAL, basado en el valor de la información que es realmente el activo más apreciado del siglo XXI y por el que pugnan las grandes corporaciones.
> 
> Os recomiendo que os vayáis mirando los vídeos del canal de YouTube del World Economic Forum. El futuro que plantean, es un futuro donde IOTA va a brillar con luz propia.




lo que no cuadra es que si Iota se va a comer el mundo, pq no para de bajar y otras criptomonedas que no se las conoce funcionalidad capitalizan mucho más. 

Seamos serios, iota de momento es muy mala inversión.


----------



## Arctic (8 Dic 2020)

He leído por ahí que una empresa llamada MicroStrategy ha metido cientos de millones de dólares en bitcoin. Hoy incluso ha anunciado que va a emitir deuda por otros 400 millones para seguir comprando. A mi me parece raro, porque yo de esto no entiendo nada y he leído a nuestro guía easyridergs que la tecnología de IOTA es la repanocha. Alguien sabe cuando va a empezar a entrar el dinero institucional en IOTA? Muchas gracias y buen foro.


----------



## ninfireblade (8 Dic 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Que lástima me da leer a los bitconianos necesitando pasar por el hilo de IOTA para sacar pecho de su cotización contra TETHER.




Pues tiene gracia que precisamente esto lo diga el trolazo que cada 2x3 se pasaba por el hilo de Bitcoin a hablar de chorradas infundadas sobre los mineros chinos, los tethers y tonterías por el estilo XDD

Menos mal que el tiempo pone a cada uno en su sitio. Podrás engañar a mucha gente durante poco tiempo, a poca gente durante mucho tiempo pero no podrás engañar a todos todo el tiempo.


----------



## easyridergs (8 Dic 2020)

Que pardillos sois con el cuento de Microestrategy. No pasa nada, comprad BTC a máximos de tether, los exchanges y los mineros centralizados chinos os lo agradecerán.

No se como nadie a día de hoy nadie busca alguna relación entre el CMC y el estado técnico de los proyectos. La contaminación por Tether es tan brutal que invalida cualquier análisis. Lo único que es claro que el precio real de BTC no debe llegar ni a los 100 $ FIAT.


----------



## easyridergs (8 Dic 2020)

Aparatos de monitorización de constantes vitales para uso médico o directamente en hospitales. Sube los datos al tangle de IOTA para poder ser auditadnos de forma segura.

SmartOptz PLT – Paperless Vital Sign Monitoring


----------



## Azkenchack (8 Dic 2020)

Yo, lo poco que he aprendido de este mundo es que dinero que metes en cripto es dinero que va para otro que se retira a tiempo.
Y las que más crecen son aquellas que van a dejar a mas gente desplumada por el camino.
Iota no es una excepción pero lo que si creo es que Iota hasta que demuestre lo que es, su potencial y aplicabilidad real no va a crecer. Y ese crecimiento se dará por entrada de dinero de empresas e intituciones que ahora mismo no meten porque solamente serviría para llenar los bolsillos de especuladores, tal como ocurre con otras cryptos.
Iota no es buena para especular a corto plazo...existen otras muchas mejores que a dia de hoy ofrecen lo mismo que Iota, es decir NADA.
Siempre lo he dicho: voy a largo con Iota. El tradding con chicharros solamente me ha servido para perder y para pagar a Hacienda por algo que ni siquiera lo había convertido a fiat. Ahora, solamente compro Iota directamente y ya no surfeo. Acumulo poco a poco, viendo como cada vez la cantidad invertida merma pero con la esperanza de que, dentro de unos cuantos años, haya merecido la pena. Total, es dinero que si pierdo y aunque me joda, no me va a hacer ni mas rico ni mas pobre. Mas me jode haber pagado a Hacienda por algo que no ha pasado por mi cuenta corriente.


Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## easyridergs (8 Dic 2020)

Lo has explicado muy bien. A día de hoy ninguna cripto vale para nada y por eso la invención del Tether, de lo contrario habrían muerto. La diferencia de IOTA con el resto es que si saben desarrollarla, por fundamentales, IOTA valdrá para casi todo, sin embargo el resto no valdrá para nada nunca. ETH podría tener futuro, pero han hecho un planteamiento de POS desastroso.


----------



## easyridergs (8 Dic 2020)

Nuevo proyecto que entra de lleno en el nuevo orden mundial. Monitorización de emisiones de CO2 de las empresas y gestión de créditos de emisiones, con la colaboración entre otros del gobierno de Chile.

IOTA and ClimateCHECK launch new DigitalMRV solution and strategic partnership


----------



## Pedre (8 Dic 2020)

Quien quiera comprar esta mierda, lo podrá hacer a menor precio, sólo hay que esperar


----------



## Pedre (8 Dic 2020)

Respuesta al trozo mierda que dice que BTC sólo se maneja contra tether, y que su cotización es "artificial"

Relación de algunos cruces de BTC contra dinero fiat de diversas divisas (dolar, euro, libra, Won, yuan), en diversos enchanges

https://trade.kraken.com/es-es/charts/KRAKEN:BTC-EUR
https://trade.kraken.com/es-es/charts/KRAKEN:BTC-USD
https://www.bitstamp.net/
No.1 가상자산 플랫폼, 빗썸
Coinbase Pro | Cryptocurrency Exchange
Coinbase Pro | Cryptocurrency Exchange
포블게이트(FOBLGATE) - 금융에 대한 새로운 도전과 혁신, 글로벌 가상자산 투자 플랫폼 포블게이트
Probit
Folgory.com - Trading Cryptocurrency | BTC-EUR
체인엑스 - 믿을 수 있는 암호화폐 거래소
https://www.coredax.com/#/trade?symbol=BTC/KRW
Indoex Digital Assets Exchange

La paradoja es que en ninguno de esos exchange que se maneja BTC contra FIAT,.... está admitida IOTA


----------



## easyridergs (8 Dic 2020)

Pedre dijo:


> Respuesta al trozo mierda que dice que BTC sólo se maneja contra tether, y que su cotización es "artificial"
> 
> Relación de algunos cruces de BTC contra dinero fiat de diversas divisas (dolar, euro, libra, Won, yuan), en diversos enchanges
> 
> ...



Solo te falta decir que más del 90% del volumen negociado de BTC en el CMC, es decir del total de todos los exchanges, es contra TETHER. Pero nada, en el mundo también tienen cabida los ignorantes, que se le va hacer.


----------



## Pedre (9 Dic 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Solo te falta decir que más del 90% del volumen negociado de BTC en el CMC, es decir del total de todos los exchanges, es contra TETHER. Pero nada, en el mundo también tienen cabida los ignorantes, que se le va hacer.



Eso ya lo dices tú en cada mensaje, so payaso lo cual no sería un problema por que quien quiere vender en fiat PUEDE HACERLO en cualquiera de los enlaces que he puesto, y en otros más que no he puesto

Es fácil de entender si no se sufre retraso


----------



## Pedre (9 Dic 2020)

Pedre dijo:


> Quien quiera comprar esta mierda, lo podrá hacer a menor precio, sólo hay que esperar



P_pin lo ha vuelto a hacer y acierta de nuevo, sólo un día después ya se puede comprar más barato, sólo había que esperar.... además y ésto es primicia, quien quiera comprar aun más barato podrá hacerlo, IOTA es así de generosa, quiere que cada vez compréis más barato, una oportunidad que nos dan las grandes empresas que firman acuerdos con IOTA, por que en el futuro si te tiras un pedo, olerá a mierda... digo... a IOTA


----------



## easyridergs (10 Dic 2020)

Pedre dijo:


> P_pin lo ha vuelto a hacer y acierta de nuevo, sólo un día después ya se puede comprar más barato, sólo había que esperar.... además y ésto es primicia, quien quiera comprar aun más barato podrá hacerlo, IOTA es así de generosa, quiere que cada vez compréis más barato, una oportunidad que nos dan las grandes empresas que firman acuerdos con IOTA, por que en el futuro si te tiras un pedo, olerá a mierda... digo... a IOTA



Tú preocúpate de calcular el precio real de BTC descontado Tether y calcula la pasta que has regalado a los exchanges y mineros.

Nosotros estamos ocupados en crear un proyecto con capacidad de adopción real, el precio a día de hoy me la suda, es falso.


----------



## Pedre (10 Dic 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Tú preocúpate de calcular el precio real de BTC descontado Tether y calcula la pasta que has regalado a los exchanges y mineros.
> 
> Nosotros estamos ocupados en crear un proyecto con capacidad de adopción real, el precio a día de hoy me la suda, es falso.



El precio real no es el que tú crees que es, sino el que cada uno esta dispuesto a poner a lo que posee para su intercambio, es lo que se llama mercado, y a día de hoy quien quiera vender BTC por dólares, puede hacerlo en un exchange que acepte FIAT, que son varios, y ganar unos 18.000$ por unidad

Eso es incuestionable, lo que comentas? mierda,.... pura mierda para engañar y crear dudas, por eso escribo aquí, para que no confundas a la gente que viene de buena gana a informarse, ya sea de IOTA o de BTC.... mientras eches mierda, y falsedades sobre BTC, te estaré soplando en la nuca


----------



## ninfireblade (10 Dic 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Tú preocúpate de calcular el precio real de BTC descontado Tether y calcula la pasta que has regalado a los exchanges y mineros.
> 
> Nosotros estamos ocupados en crear un proyecto con capacidad de adopción real, el precio a día de hoy me la suda, es falso.



¿ Puedes comprar Bitcoin a menos de $18.000 ? No ? Vale, pues entonces ese es su precio real.


----------



## easyridergs (10 Dic 2020)

A los bitconianos les escuece la realidad. Ya no les importa ni que el precio sea falso, solo les importa verlo lo más arriba posible, sin plantearse si ese precio está fundamentado en algo real o en una entelequia.

Nosotros a lo nuestro y avanzando:



Como mejora principal es el cambio de la tipo de base de datos, ahora la nueva base consume la mitad de memoria.


----------



## Nostalgia (10 Dic 2020)

IOTA Foundation parts ways with David Sønstebø


----------



## ninfireblade (10 Dic 2020)

Nostalgia dijo:


> IOTA Foundation parts ways with David Sønstebø



El proyecto de los IdIOTAS pronto se va a convertir en abandonware. Maricón el último


----------



## Forcopula (10 Dic 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> El proyecto de los IdIOTAS pronto se va a convertir en abandonware. Maricón el último



Te veo muy interesado en Iota la verdad, seguro que si me paso por los hilos de btc veo que escribes más aquí que allí.


----------



## easyridergs (10 Dic 2020)

Nostalgia dijo:


> IOTA Foundation parts ways with David Sønstebø



No se ha ido, le han dado puerta. Otro acierto más por parte de la IF. Después de librarnos de CFB ahora nos libramos de su “amigo” el vikingo. No creo que fuera mal tipo, pero ya hace tiempo que esto le venía grande.


----------



## calamatron (11 Dic 2020)

No le han hechado,se ha ido el


----------



## mathobarca (11 Dic 2020)

si Iota realmente tiene que ser algo el vikingo se tenía que ir, el tema JINN es muy escabroso. Para mi el vikingo es un scammer y no me sorprendería nada que la mano negra que ha movido todo esto ha sido la de CFB, el cual puede que finalmente esté satisfecho. Siguiendo la visión poética de @Negrofuturo, por fin iota ha muerto de verdad y ya está preparada para nacer si es que así ha de ser,


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Dic 2020)

Se lo ha cargado el consejo de supervisión, Richar Soley y sospecho que sobre todo Clint Walker, que me parece que es un jurista con una reputación intachable. 

Si tiene líos con cfb que los dirima fuera de la IF.


----------



## Pedre (11 Dic 2020)

P_pin ya os avisó de la caída, sólo había que esperar para comprar más barato, que buenos son los de IOTA repartiendo papel:




_Martes a la(s) 10:32 PM_
_Quien quiera comprar esta mierda, lo podrá hacer a menor precio, sólo hay que esperar_
IOTA to the Moon II





La buena noticia, es que tiene pinta de que se podrá comprar aun más barato









PD Enhorabuena a todos los solidarios que compraron IOTA y financian los sueldazos de la fundación y demás, jrandes personas


----------



## paketazo (11 Dic 2020)

Pedre dijo:


> P_pin ya os avisó de la caída, sólo había que esperar para comprar más barato, que buenos son los de IOTA repartiendo papel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De momento le pese a quién le pese es lo que hay... vertedero de dinero y desastre frente a BTC, por mucho que digamos que esto es el futuro, en el presente nos ha jodido a base de bien en el plan económico, y poco más hay que decir.

Invocaremos a @davitin a ver como lo ve él.


----------



## easyridergs (11 Dic 2020)

Quien quiera Tether para hoy que pille BTC, quien quiera IOTAs para poder vivir en el día de mañana también sabe que tiene que hacer.


----------



## easyridergs (11 Dic 2020)

Importantísimo para dejar de ser Teher y ser más IOTA


----------



## paketazo (11 Dic 2020)

Esa cuestión existe des el minuto 0. El ecosistema ha de funcionar si o sí, usando IOTA al estilo ETH usa ETH para moverse en su ecosistema.

El tangle de IOTA usa IOTA como fuel, pero aquí está la duda, como tu indicas, ya que el ecosistema funcionará de todos modos con IOTA a 10$ o con IOTA a 0,001$

Se supone que el uso y la demanda aumentan el valor, como ha sucedido en ETH, ya que a día de hoy los ETH necesarios para mover ese gigante, lo aprecian de manera constante. 

IOTA ha de sufrir una demanda brutal para que el precio acompañe al uso, y eso todavía está por ver.

También podría ser que si se usa IOTA, en un futuro se creen fichas sin valor para moverse usando el ecosistema sin fuel, para determinados usos, pero claro, eso ya es mucho especular, y quizá estemos a muchos años de llegar a un punto dónde IOTA y su tangle se impongan a terceras soluciones de empresas privadas etc.

Yo como dije en su día y mantengo, nunca más de dos sueldos en esto.


----------



## paketazo (11 Dic 2020)

Ciertamente sería interesante conocer si los advisors, developers, fundadores y demás gente involucrada en el ecosistema mantienen IOTA como activo de valor.

Yo creo que el planteamiento de IOTA es correcto en un futuro próximo, sin embargo no sé realmente si será imprescindible poseer IOTA para usar ese ecosistema.

Lo que tu planteas salvando las diferencias, Sería como tener acciones de telefónica, no es necesario tenerlas para usar su red, pero si su red se usa es posible que sus acciones suban de precio aun que no es condición necesaria.


----------



## barborico (11 Dic 2020)

Es un timo. Si al menos fuera útil y la red estuviera bien diseñada, se podría decir que su token tiene un valor fundamental...

obyte.org

ejem ejem


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Dic 2020)

Ya hay testnet de Chrysalis2

IOTA Tangle Explorer


----------



## easyridergs (11 Dic 2020)

Lo que no va a tener valor es ETH como token o BTC. Se ha demostrado por activa y por pasiva que una red con comisiones no va a funcionar nunca, es absurdo pagar comisiones por comprar el pan o el parking. Lo de las comisiones es un atajo fácil para asegurar la red, que va a llevar a esas redes a desaparecer. 

Si no tienes IOTAs no podrás hacer un Digital Twin de tu fábrica, eso solo para empezar. Y si puedes montar un DT de la fábrica no podrás vender los datos en el mercado descentralizado. Este es solo un motivo de muchos.


----------



## easyridergs (11 Dic 2020)

barborico dijo:


> Es un timo. Si al menos fuera útil y la red estuviera bien diseñada, se podría decir que su token tiene un valor fundamental...
> 
> obyte.org
> 
> ejem ejem



Que te van más los cacahuetes o los plátanos? Imagino que lo último, que les darás más usos.


----------



## easyridergs (11 Dic 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Yo como dije en su día y mantengo, nunca más de dos sueldos en esto.



Donde meterías más de dos sueldos?


----------



## paketazo (11 Dic 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Donde meterías más de dos sueldos?



oro, solo en oro. llamadme carca, pero solo ahí invierto con relativa tranquilidad.



easyridergs dijo:


> Lo que no va a tener valor es ETH como token o BTC. Se ha demostrado por activa y por pasiva que una red con comisiones no va a funcionar nunca, es absurdo pagar comisiones por comprar el pan o el parking. Lo de las comisiones es un atajo fácil para asegurar la red, que va a llevar a esas redes a desaparecer.
> 
> Si no tienes IOTAs no podrás hacer un Digital Twin de tu fábrica, eso solo para empezar. Y si puedes montar un DT de la fábrica no podrás vender los datos en el mercado descentralizado. Este es solo un motivo de muchos.



ETH me está decepcionando en cuanto a costos de transacciones, hacer swaps ya es una verdadera estafa.

No es operativo más allá de movimientos puntuales, quien haga muchos movimientos se va a dejar el sueldo en comisiones.


----------



## Patanegra (11 Dic 2020)

calle, calle....


----------



## easyridergs (11 Dic 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> oro, solo en oro. llamadme carca, pero solo ahí invierto con relativa tranquilidad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Del oro me tira para atrás las comisiones para los minoristas.

Yo a Ethereum le veo sentido para contratos inteligentes complejos o de alto valor añadido, que compense el coste de comisión, sino no lo veo.

Del tema Bankera alguien sabe algo? Acabó en scam?


----------



## paketazo (12 Dic 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Del oro me tira para atrás las comisiones para los minoristas.
> 
> Yo a Ethereum le veo sentido para contratos inteligentes complejos o de alto valor añadido, que compense el coste de comisión, sino no lo veo.
> 
> Del tema Bankera alguien sabe algo? Acabó en scam?



La blockchain de ETH va por 530GB que ya no es moco de pavo, por ejemplo BTC anda por 370, LTC menos de 40 Dash sobre 30.

Cuando una cadena alberga tanta información tiende a centralizarse, y eso que estamos en los orígenes de todo esto en una perspectiva temporal de largo plazo.

Podemos delegar en terceros evidentemente, pero perdemos la esencia y el sentido de "descentralizado"

ETH los que llevamos aquí tiempo sabemos lo que es, ha logrado ser mainstream y se usa de manera exagerada ahora mismo, ya que el 90% de los proyectos que hay en la cadena seguramente mueran en breve.

Como plataforma de pruebas, vale, pero como dices dejémoslo para contratos inteligentes, sabiendo que hay plataformas más rápidas y baratas, pero evidentemente menos testeadas en cuanto a volumen y uso.

En cuanto a Bankera, creo recordar que un forero que se llamaba Claudius la trajo aquí al foro, yo nunca entré en ese proyecto, pero veo que la página todavía funciona.

Supongo será una especie de intercambio centralizado que parece dar opción de credit card.

El token está en mínimos y prácticamente solo se negocia en la propia plataforma de bankera.

En cuanto al oro y sus comisiones derivadas, pues es bastante correcto, hay que buscar mucho para comprar decentemente, sobre todo si buscas por Alemania, podrás sentirte mejor con tus adquisiciones.


----------



## Pedre (12 Dic 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> La blockchain de ETH va por 530GB que ya no es moco de pavo, por ejemplo BTC anda por 370, LTC menos de 40 Dash sobre 30.
> 
> Cuando una cadena alberga tanta información tiende a centralizarse, y eso que estamos en los orígenes de todo esto en una perspectiva temporal de largo plazo.
> 
> ...



Bankera esta hundida, en su hilo hay acusaciones y avisos de Scam.
[ANN]BANKERA Building the Bank for the Blockchain Era

Y su nivel de negociación es ridículo (no llega 17.000 dólares, aunque hoy la están metiendo un pumpazo del 70%, ha caído más que eso en los últimos días)
Yo meti pasta en su día y perdí el 90% como casi todos los que metieron algo


----------



## easyridergs (12 Dic 2020)

Pedre dijo:


> Bankera esta hundida, en su hilo hay acusaciones y avisos de Scam.
> [ANN]BANKERA Building the Bank for the Blockchain Era
> 
> Y su nivel de negociación es ridículo (no llega 17.000 dólares, aunque hoy la están metiendo un pumpazo del 70%, ha caído más que eso en los últimos días)
> Yo meti pasta en su día y perdí el 90% como casi todos los que metieron algo



No me jodas que entraste en Bankera y además esperaste a salir con 90% de perdidas. Cuidado no te pase con BItcoin.


----------



## Pedre (12 Dic 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> No me jodas que entraste en Bankera y además esperaste a salir con 90% de perdidas. Cuidado no te pase con BItcoin.



A Bankera, le perjudicó mucho el "timing", justo sacó la ICO en el punto más alto, a final de 2017 en adelante, y le meti poco, unos 800 euros. Y como en ese tiempo no cotizaba no se podía vender. Como era de suponer el día que salió a cotización, se hundió, por que asumió en un día la caída que el mundo cripto había tenido en varios meses.

Pero eso es algo que pasa, con unas se gana y con otras se pierde, lo interesante es que con las que se gane sean superiores, con el objetivo de acumular valor, como BTC. Yo también gané con IOTA (como con tantas otras), invertí con el objetivo de tener ganancias con IOTA cuando abrió el hilo JDEC, pero me salí cuando lo creí necesario con ganancias de dos dígitos


----------



## Forcopula (12 Dic 2020)

Pedre dijo:


> Yo también gané con IOTA (como con tantas otras), invertí con el objetivo de tener ganancias con IOTA cuando abrió el hilo JDEC, pero me salí cuando lo creí necesario con ganancias de dos dígitos



Ganancias de 2 dígitos son hasta 99 euros..


----------



## Pedre (13 Dic 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Ganancias de 2 dígitos son hasta 99 euros..



En %

Mi antigua cuenta que perdí

IOTA: To the moon.


----------



## calamatron (14 Dic 2020)

Iota es el standar del internet de las cosas,no le deis mas vueltas.
El lider ahora mismo es el presidente de omg(standarizacion),uno de ls encargados de hechar a david,cuando estos peces cojen el mando algo grande se avecina,mas claro el agua.
El precio de iota a futuro al igual q btc y ethereum oueden ser astronimicos


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Dic 2020)




----------



## ninfireblade (16 Dic 2020)

¿ Alguien me puede explicar por qué los dueños del TETHER no lo usan para comprar iotas y solo compran bitcoin ?


----------



## davitin (16 Dic 2020)

Los de BTC celebrando que rompen su ATH y nosotros en este hilo hablando de la guerra civil en EEUU y no se que hostias.

Aceptemos nuestro fracaso, IOTA es un chicharro mierdoso, yo lo admito.


----------



## orbeo (16 Dic 2020)

Iota huele a raja de culo de viejo.


----------



## paketazo (16 Dic 2020)

Vale la pena tener IOTA para descojonarme leyendo vuestros comentarios.


----------



## easyridergs (17 Dic 2020)

Jejeje, aquí todavía nadie se ha dado cuenta que BTC con su Tether nos está haciendo el trabajo sucio. Gracias a ellos pronto llegará lo bueno.

La misma mafia va avisando:


----------



## easyridergs (17 Dic 2020)

Moción del partido alemán AFD promoviendo IOTA en el Bundestag como la única salida de Alemania para liderar el desarrollo digital en el mundo. Este partido tiene ciertas conexiones con el nazismo, y el nazismo tendrá todo lo malo que queráis pero lo que es innegable es que en el tema tecnológico su superioridad era innegable.


https://dip21.bundestag.de/dip21/btd/19/253/1925305.pdf


----------



## mathobarca (17 Dic 2020)

Coincido.. tecnologicamente hablando el siglo XX ha sido una adopción y desarrollo de las tecnologías propuestas por los nazis, de las cuales tanto aliados como sovieticos robaron y desarrollaron


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Dic 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Moción del partido alemán AFD promoviendo IOTA en el Bundestag como la única salida de Alemania para liderar el desarrollo digital en el mundo. Este partido tiene ciertas conexiones con el nazismo, y el nazismo tendrá todo lo malo que queráis pero lo que es innegable es que en el tema tecnológico su superioridad era innegable.
> 
> 
> https://dip21.bundestag.de/dip21/btd/19/253/1925305.pdf



Ah, los buenos proponiendo eso, pues me alegro. A ver si la mantecosa hace algo.


----------



## Raulico (17 Dic 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Los de BTC celebrando que rompen su ATH y nosotros en este hilo hablando de la guerra civil en EEUU y no se que hostias.
> 
> Aceptemos nuestro fracaso, IOTA es un chicharro mierdoso, yo lo admito.



Yo también lo admito, voy 100% con IOTA en cryptos y me estoy dando cabezazos contra la pared.
Pero esto es así.
Suerte compañeros, nosotros si que estamos en la estampita del siglo.


----------



## T-34 (17 Dic 2020)

IOTA es el Pedrosa de las cryptos, siempre parece que esta apuntito de ganar pero nunca lo hace, hasta que se retiro sin ganar un mundial.


----------



## easyridergs (17 Dic 2020)

De momento ninguna ha ganado. Os recuerdo a todos que sin Tether las cotizaciones estarían muuuuy por debajo de lo que están ahora.

El Tether lo carga el diablo.


----------



## kpik (17 Dic 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Moción del partido alemán AFD promoviendo IOTA en el Bundestag como la única salida de Alemania para liderar el desarrollo digital en el mundo. Este partido tiene ciertas conexiones con el nazismo, y el nazismo tendrá todo lo malo que queráis pero lo que es innegable es que en el tema tecnológico su superioridad era innegable.
> 
> 
> https://dip21.bundestag.de/dip21/btd/19/253/1925305.pdf



Lo que nos faltaba, que nos relacionen con la extrema derecha para que echen pestes sobre el proyecto antes siquiera de que nazca


----------



## calamatron (18 Dic 2020)

Cagate lorito,somos nazis ya.
Esta mierda de moneda se va al garete


----------



## davitin (18 Dic 2020)

Fijaos que BTC está ya en 23000 y esta puta mierda de iota no ha subido nada.

Yo después de esto me retiro de este mundillo.


----------



## robert73 (18 Dic 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Fijaos que BTC está ya en 23000 y esta puta mierda de iota no ha subido nada.
> 
> Yo después de esto me retiro de este mundillo.



Ten en cuenta que son proyectos en diferentes estadios de adopción y desarrollo. No tiene nada que ver, cualquiera que haya invertido en Iota debería saber que es un proyecto a más largo plazo, ya llegará su momento por lo pronto está muy bien posicionada en su sector.


----------



## easyridergs (18 Dic 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Fijaos que BTC está ya en 23000 y esta puta mierda de iota no ha subido nada.
> 
> Yo después de esto me retiro de este mundillo.



23000 Tethers, nunca te olvides. Puede que IOTA nunca te saque de la cabina, pero seguro que Tether nunca lo hará. Si no mira a los bitconianos, llenos de tether pero que no pueden abandonar el foro para promocionar su mierda con la esperanza de que les entre algo de FiAT, por que saben que el Tether no vale nada.


----------



## Integer (18 Dic 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> 23000 Tethers, nunca te olvides. Puede que IOTA nunca te saque de la cabina, pero seguro que Tether nunca lo hará. Si no mira a los bitconianos, llenos de tether pero que no pueden abandonar el foro para promocionar su mierda con la esperanza de que les entre algo de FiAT, por que saben que el Tether no vale nada.



Hace tiempo que no me pronuncio, hoy haré una excepción para dar mi opinión.

Pongamos por caso que muchísimos holders de BTC y ETH (por ser las más grandes en cotización) se van a un exchange con par BTC/EUR y ETH/EUR (euros o dólares, FIAT) y venden a cascoporro con intención de retirar a banco.

Yo creo que ese exchange echa el cierre por falta de liquidez. Esto nos podría dar una idea de lo intoxicado del mercado.

También te digo, que no creo que algo así pase, hay mucho holder. Y para quien quiera vender unos cuantos BTCs o ETH por moneda fiduciaria *no habrá problema*.

Mientras tanto en iota nos resistimos a la subida y acompañamos en la bajada. Nos va el sufrimiento, es innegable. Y ojalá tenga la mejor de las recompensas, pero ya se sabe, aquí estamos intentando entrar por la puerta estrecha.

Y esto lo digo estando en beneficios, pero al igual que invierto con dinero que me puedo permitir perder, cuando retire tendrá que ser para algo más que un buen coche. Hasta entonces HODL.

Yo sigo en IOTA y confío en el proyecto, pero también hubiera sido bueno diversificar con BTC.


----------



## Black Hammer (18 Dic 2020)

Sin ánimo de polemizar, pero el 11,5% del volumen que tiene Bitcoin es contra monedas fiat, no stablecoins como USDT (tether) o similares. 

*Hablamos de un volumen real de más de 7500 millones de USD diarios.*

Fácil de comprobar:

Bitcoin (BTC) - Live Bitcoin price and market cap

Bitcoin Trade Volume


----------



## easyridergs (18 Dic 2020)

Integer dijo:


> Hace tiempo que no me pronuncio, hoy haré una excepción para dar mi opinión.
> 
> Pongamos por caso que muchísimos holders de BTC y ETH (por ser las más grandes en cotización) se van a un exchange con par BTC/EUR y ETH/EUR (euros o dólares, FIAT) y venden a cascoporro con intención de retirar a banco.
> 
> ...



Tu estás ya hablando del coste de oportunidad. Este coste lo sufrimos día a día, nos fijamos más en BTC porque está dentro del universo cripto, pero fuera de este universo cada día ocurren pelotazos que ni nos enteramos y obviamente si nos hubiéramos subido a ellos pues hubiéramos ganado más. Para mi lo importante es tener clara una estrategia, saber donde inviertes y sentirse cómodo con esa inversión. Si alguien siente que pierde el tiempo o que simplemente le pasan las oportunidades por delante y no las atrapa lo mejor que puede hacer es salirse y probar en otra cosa.


Y repito, esta subida que se está produciendo ahora mismo, al igual que la que vimos en 2017, no son más que fuegos de artificio realizados con Tether. El que vaya a por los mete-sacas le puede ir bien si no la caga. El mecanismo del Teher no deja de ser un sistema para atraer FIAT de las gacelas y quedárselo las manos fuertes. Personalmente no me interesa, apuesto más por un crecimiento orgánico y a día de hoy ningún proyecto está en condiciones de proporcionarlo, unos porque son técnicamente fallidos, véase BTC, otros porque no pasan de ser promesas, véase IOTA.


----------



## easyridergs (18 Dic 2020)

Black Hammer dijo:


> Sin ánimo de polemizar, pero el 11,5% del volumen que tiene Bitcoin es contra monedas fiat, no stablecoins como USDT (tether) o similares.
> 
> *Hablamos de un volumen real de más de 7500 millones de USD diarios.*
> 
> ...



Tu mismo lo dices, el 88,5% como poco es fake. Con este volumen la cotización es una mera ilusión para atraer a gacelas. Los BOTS de alta frecuencia se encargan de quitar a la gacela y entregar a los exchanges y mineros.


----------



## Black Hammer (18 Dic 2020)

7500 millones de USD reales de volumen diario no es ninguna broma. Si desapareciera tether el volumen real seguiría siendo ese.

Por su naturaleza los derivados y todo tipo de inventos sintéticos para aportar liquidez al mercado (tether mismo) generan mucho volumen, pero mientras el subyacente mantenga este nivel de demanda real no hay problema. ¿O te piensas que los institucionales yankis van a meterse en btc anunciándolo a los cuatro vientos si pensasen que los chinos se la pueden meter doblada en cualquier momento?

Otra cosa son algunas criptos que si les quitan el volumen contra tether apenas tienen volumen real, esas sí tienen un problema.


----------



## easyridergs (18 Dic 2020)

Black Hammer dijo:


> 7500 millones de USD reales de volumen diario no es ninguna broma. Si desapareciera tether el volumen real seguiría siendo ese.
> 
> Por su naturaleza los derivados y todo tipo de inventos sintéticos para aportar liquidez al mercado (tether mismo) generan mucho volumen, pero mientras el subyacente mantenga este nivel de demanda real no hay problema. ¿O te piensas que los institucionales yankis van a meterse en btc anunciándolo a los cuatro vientos si pensasen que los chinos se la pueden meter doblada en cualquier momento?
> 
> Otra cosa son algunas criptos que si les quitan el volumen contra tether apenas tienen volumen real, esas sí tienen un problema.



Eso no es así, si quitarás Tether el precio se desplomaría y BTC no si lo miraría nadie eliminando ese 11% que dices. Los institucionales de USA saben que BTC es centralizado y no pasan de hacer entradas y salidas para captar parte del FIAT que entra. Nunca van a ir a largo en BTC, es algo que se sabe desde hace años y la realidad así lo demuestra, los números serían revertidos.


----------



## Black Hammer (18 Dic 2020)

¿De verdad te crees que sin Binance, Bitfinex y cuatro exchanges chinos y hongkoneses Bitcoin se desplomaría? Ya no estamos en 2014, Bitcoin tiene detrás a Wall Street y hay más de 50 exchanges en todo el mundo que tienen cruces de fiat contra btc. 



easyridergs dijo:


> Los institucionales de USA saben que BTC es centralizado y no pasan de hacer entradas y salidas para captar parte del FIAT que entra. Nunca van a ir a largo en BTC



Sinceramente, creo que estás muy equivocado. Los institucionales no entran en btc para tradear, mueven demasiado volumen para ello, y su negocio no está ahí. Han visto a Bitcoin como un nuevo asset class con posibilidades de ser un nuevo oro digital, con todo lo que eso conlleva, y están tomando posiciones para aprovecharlo.


----------



## easyridergs (18 Dic 2020)

Black Hammer dijo:


> ¿De verdad te crees que sin Binance, Bitfinex y cuatro exchanges chinos y hongkoneses Bitcoin se desplomaría? Ya no estamos en 2014, Bitcoin tiene detrás a Wall Street y hay más de 50 exchanges en todo el mundo que tienen cruces de fiat contra btc.
> 
> 
> 
> Sinceramente, creo que estás muy equivocado. Los institucionales no entran en btc para tradear, mueven demasiado volumen para ello, y su negocio no está ahí. Han visto a Bitcoin como un nuevo asset class con posibilidades de ser un nuevo oro digital, con todo lo que eso conlleva, y están tomando posiciones para aprovecharlo.



Exacto, sin esos exchanges se desplomaría, y la razón me la da que esos Exchanges de Tether mueven el 90% de BTC. Si BTC no estuviera en manos del Tether la mayoría del volumen sería en monedas FIAT o sobre el oro, cosa que como sabes no es así. Y dejamos a parte que la minería es de todo menos descentralizada.


----------



## Black Hammer (18 Dic 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> y la razón me la da que esos Exchanges de Tether mueven el 90% de BTC.



Esto ya te lo he contestado en un mensaje anterior, cuando te señalaba que btc mueve 7500 millones de USD reales al día. 

Tether comenzó a cotizar el 8 de agosto del 2015, con un volumen ínfimo. En aquel momento, Bitcoin cotizaba a 265$, con un volumen diario (sólo fiat) de 24M de USD. Es decir, cada día se transaccionaban 24M/265=90500 btc, en números redondos. Hoy Bitcoin cotiza a 22900$, con un volumen diario (sólo fiat) de 7500 milllones de USD. Con lo cual, cada día se transaccionan en sólo fiat 7500M/22.9k=327k btc, en números redondos.

Si te creías el precio de bitcoin antes de tether, ahora que se transaccionan 3,6 veces más bitcoins al día contra fiat real aún deberías creértelo más. 

Otra cosa sería si el 100% del mercado fuese contra tether, pero no es el caso, y además hay que tener en cuenta que los exchanges occidentales importantes contra fiat no aceptan tether (Coinbase, Gemini, Bitstamp...) o bien lo tienen con un volumen residual muy inferior al que hay contra fiat real (Kraken por ejemplo). 



easyridergs dijo:


> Y dejamos a parte que la minería es de todo menos descentralizada.



Se minan 9000 bitcoins nuevos al día, cuando sólo contra fiat real se mueven como te comento 327k btc al día. Irrelevante lo que puedan hacer los mineros de forma directa (otra cosa sería que se liasen a hacer forks o ataques a la red, pero eso ya lo intentaron en 2017, y ya sabemos cómo acabó). 

Entiendo que la opacidad de Tether invita a creer en teorías pseudo-conspiranoicas, pero en el momento que el bitcoin que compras con tether es tan real como el que compras con fiat, y teniendo también en cuenta que el volumen contra fiat real es de miles de millones de USD diarios, habría que esforzarse en explicar en detalle cómo se manipula el precio de bitcoin a base de tether, y no sólo proclamarlo repetitivamente como un hecho consumado.


----------



## easyridergs (18 Dic 2020)

Black Hammer dijo:


> Esto ya te lo he contestado en un mensaje anterior, cuando te señalaba que btc mueve 7500 millones de USD reales al día.
> 
> Tether comenzó a cotizar el 8 de agosto del 2015, con un volumen ínfimo. En aquel momento, Bitcoin cotizaba a 265$, con un volumen diario (sólo fiat) de 24M de USD. Es decir, cada día se transaccionaban 24M/265=90500 btc, en números redondos. Hoy Bitcoin cotiza a 22900$, con un volumen diario (sólo fiat) de 7500 milllones de USD. Con lo cual, cada día se transaccionan en sólo fiat 7500M/22.9k=327k btc, en números redondos.
> 
> ...



No se si te das cuenta pero tú mismo te quitas la razón. Desde que nació Tether el precio de BTC empezó a explotar de verdad, aumentando el volumen de Tether más y más. Antes de Tether me podía creer el precio FIAT contra BTC, porque fuera el volumen que fuera ese volumen era la gran mayoría. Sin embargo al nacer Tether el volumen FIAT contra BTC vs al de Tether contra BTC cada vez ha ido a menos, llegando a lo que tenemos hoy que está con suerte sobre el 10%. Entonces, nadie que solo quede cegado por el precio que arroja el CMC puede ahora mismo creerse el precio de BTC contra FIAT. Que hay volumen para comprar y vender BTC vs FIAT, pues claro que sí, pero para nosotros las gacelas, para las grandes instituciones 7k millones es una minucia. 

Pero es que tampoco hay que darle tantas vueltas, en 2015 los mineros y exchanges si dieron cuenta que a las instituciones occidentales no les colaba eso de la descentralización ni lo de la reserva de valor de BTC, pues nada me saco de la manga Tether y a subir su precio ficticio a modo de escaparate. Tu compras BTC con Fiat por miedo a quedarte sin, los que controlan el chiringuito se apropian de tu pasta y así hasta que un día reviente, como pasó con los pisos. Si tether no existiera la cosa cambiaría, pero como no es así pues es lo que hay, precio fake.

El tema de los mineros, ya paso de eso, es un timo y el que no lo quiera ver pues allá él.

Y con iOTA, que es lo que me interesa ya veremos. Le quedan dos años, no más, para cumplir al 100% objetivos técnicos de base. Si lo hacen, y eso espero, sentará la base de la auténtica reserva de valor, que es la información. Si no, por que creéis que está en proceso de estandarización, STM va como loca para integrarla en sus chips de forma nativa, y decenas de organismos más están sobre ella. Va a ser el estándar de la información descentralizada y eso es el verdadero oro del siglo XXI.

Pero oye, compra mejor BTC a precio de tether con tu Fiat, aquí ya todos deberíamos ser mayorcitos.


----------



## easyridergs (18 Dic 2020)

Por si alguien se había olvidado:

IOTA ECLASS

ECLASS - IOTA - DATOS - VALOR


----------



## Black Hammer (18 Dic 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> No se si te das cuenta pero tú mismo te quitas la razón. Desde que nació Tether el precio de BTC empezó a explotar de verdad, aumentando el volumen de Tether más y más.



No perdona, el precio de bitcoin lleva explotando desde que salió, que cuando apareció tether ya había subido de pocos céntimos a más de 1000$, en el pico de 2013. Creer que la "culpa" de que bitcoin suba de precio es de tether, y no de las cualidades de bitcoin y el efecto red que eso conlleva, es eso, una creencia, pero no se aguanta a nivel argumental.



easyridergs dijo:


> Pero oye, compra mejor BTC a precio de tether con tu Fiat, aquí ya todos deberíamos ser mayorcitos.



Los mayorcitos argumentan con pruebas, no con creencias y conspiranoias de tres al cuarto.


----------



## easyridergs (18 Dic 2020)

Black Hammer dijo:


> No perdona, el precio de bitcoin lleva explotando desde que salió, que cuando apareció tether ya había subido de pocos céntimos a más de 1000$, en el pico de 2013. Creer que la "culpa" de que bitcoin suba de precio es de tether, y no de las cualidades de bitcoin y el efecto red que eso conlleva, es eso, una creencia, pero no se aguanta a nivel argumental.
> 
> 
> 
> Los mayorcitos argumentan con pruebas, no con creencias y conspiranoias de tres al cuarto.



La prueba es que el 90% del volumen es Tether, sin tether BTC no subía más. No hay más ciego que el que no quiere ver.


----------



## Black Hammer (18 Dic 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> No hay más ciego que el que no quiere ver.



Aplícate el cuento.


----------



## easyridergs (18 Dic 2020)

Black Hammer dijo:


> Aplícate el cuento.



Puedes demostrar que el 90% del volumen sobre BTC no es tether ?


----------



## Black Hammer (18 Dic 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Puedes demostrar que el 90% del volumen sobre BTC no es tether ?



Me basta con saber que el volumen real de btc es de 7500 millones al día, lo que se inventen los chinos en sus exchanges me la trae floja.


----------



## easyridergs (18 Dic 2020)

Black Hammer dijo:


> Me basta con saber que el volumen real de btc es de 7500 millones al día, lo que se inventen los chinos en sus exchanges me la trae floja.



Que barbaridad, ahora lo pillo, hablas de cosas que no entiendes. Primero té estudias el mecanismo de descubrimiento de precio y luego si quieres hablamos.


----------



## Black Hammer (18 Dic 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Que barbaridad, ahora lo pillo, hablas de cosas que no entiendes. Primero té estudias el mecanismo de descubrimiento de precio y luego si quieres hablamos.



jaja qué te crees, ¿que el precio contra fiat en un exchange como Coinbase lo decide el chino de Huobi? ¿que Grayscale lleva 11 billones invertidos en bitcoin al precio que le marca el chino de Binance?

Te he puesto antes los cálculos, con 7500 millones de USD mueven 320k bitcoins. Eso es el 1,72% aprox de todos los bitcoins emitidos actualmente (en empresas de alta capitalización es habitual ver porcentajes inferiores, de incluso menos del 0,5%).

Por mi parte lo dejo aquí, total la idea no era convencerte de nada, sino aportar algo de luz a este debate para el que le pueda ser de utilidad.


----------



## Burbujerofc (18 Dic 2020)

El mundo de la DeFi va por un camino peor y ya se está implantando a los bienes y raíces y al arte. 
Esa va a ser la próxima burbuja. La Tokenización universal.


----------



## Azkenchack (18 Dic 2020)

Basicamente el listo compra según el precio y el tonto compra según el valor

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ninfireblade (19 Dic 2020)

Integer dijo:


> Hace tiempo que no me pronuncio, hoy haré una excepción para dar mi opinión.
> 
> Pongamos por caso que muchísimos holders de BTC y ETH (por ser las más grandes en cotización) se van a un exchange con par BTC/EUR y ETH/EUR (euros o dólares, FIAT) y venden a cascoporro con intención de retirar a banco.
> 
> ...



A ver amigo que te veo perdidísimo. El exchange ni tiene liquidez ni la necesita porque lo único que hace es cruzar las órdenes de compradores y vendedores. Si alguien va a un exchange a vender sus bitcoins no es el exchange el que se los compra.


----------



## easyridergs (19 Dic 2020)

Joder, los bitconianos demuestran un desconocimiento de cómo funcionan los exchanges y las pasarelas de entrada y salida bestiales. No merece perder más el tiempo con ellos, creían que sabían algo, pero ya han dejado muy claro que son completos ignorantes.

A lo nuestro:


----------



## calamatron (20 Dic 2020)

Dejaos de poyadas que a btc no la desbanca ni dios.
Pesaos con el thether


----------



## Pedre (21 Dic 2020)

_Ironic on_

No desanimen, que IOTA, su fundación y la puta madre de Easy, están dando otra nueva oportunidad de compra con el mejor precio de la historia respecto a BTC

_También se puede ver desde el lado catastrofista, que la secta iota rechaza, y es que el precio se sigue hundiendo respecto a BTC





_


----------



## easyridergs (21 Dic 2020)

Pedre dijo:


> _Ironic on_
> 
> No desanimen, que IOTA, su fundación y la puta madre de Easy, están dando otra nueva oportunidad de compra con el mejor precio de la historia respecto a BTC
> 
> ...



Adorador del Tether, hijo putativo del Fiat.


----------



## StalkerTlön (22 Dic 2020)

Valdeande hablando que iota va a petarlo en 2030...

min de 1:50 al 4:00

2020 queda erradicada la gripe


----------



## ninfireblade (22 Dic 2020)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Valdeande hablando que iota va a petarlo en 2030...
> 
> min de 1:50 al 4:00
> 
> 2020 queda erradicada la gripe




En 2030, nada más y nada menos


----------



## calamatron (22 Dic 2020)

Pues en 2030 qvaya a petar a su madre jajaja.
Esto es de cola,y lo pone como un logro?.
A saber que cojones pasaran en diez año,el q no se consuela es xq no quiere.


----------



## davitin (23 Dic 2020)

En 2030 estaremos todos comiendo raíces y vestidos con un saco de patatas.


----------



## Forcopula (23 Dic 2020)

No entiendo


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Dic 2020)

Eso no va a pasar, ya han dicho que IOTA no es un security token.


----------



## easyridergs (23 Dic 2020)

Menudo retraso tienes.


----------



## easyridergs (23 Dic 2020)

Señor del tether, señor de nada.


----------



## davitin (24 Dic 2020)

Iota en la mierda otra vez.


----------



## easyridergs (24 Dic 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Iota en la mierda otra vez.



Nunca ha salido de la mierda.


----------



## ninfireblade (24 Dic 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Señor del tether, señor de nada.




Tanto quejarte del Tether y resulta que por un Bitcoin te dan 23000 Tethers. Sin embargo por un IOTA te dan solo 0,28 Tethers. Vamos que ni juntando 3 IOTAS tienes para conseguir 1 Tether. ¿ En qué lugar deja eso a IOTA ?


----------



## easyridergs (24 Dic 2020)

FELIZ NAVIDAD a todos los sufridores seguidores de IOTA.


----------



## calamatron (25 Dic 2020)

Felid navidad


----------



## easyridergs (25 Dic 2020)

No os perdáis esta lectura calentita de finales del 20. Microsoft, Bosch, Siemens, IOTA inside.

No se, puede que estas empresas piensen que IOTA no es solo humo.

https://openadx.eclipse.org/resources/OpenADx-Manifesto-v12-2020.pdf?utm_campaign=OpenADX Whitepaper&utm_content=149796270&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter&hss_channel=tw-615486974


----------



## itaka (26 Dic 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> No os perdáis esta lectura calentita de finales del 20. Microsoft, Bosch, Siemens, IOTA inside.
> 
> No se, puede que estas empresas piensen que IOTA no es solo humo.
> 
> https://openadx.eclipse.org/resources/OpenADx-Manifesto-v12-2020.pdf?utm_campaign=OpenADX Whitepaper&utm_content=149796270&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter&hss_channel=tw-615486974



segun he leido habla de plataformas IOT no exclusivamente de IOTA . 

Es una pena, pero aún es humo, hay que reconocerlo. 

yo voy cargado de itoas y he perdido muchos en relación al btc. así que no lo digo para meter cizaña contra iota pero de momento humo.


----------



## easyridergs (26 Dic 2020)

itaka dijo:


> segun he leido habla de plataformas IOT no exclusivamente de IOTA .
> 
> Es una pena, pero aún es humo, hay que reconocerlo.
> 
> yo voy cargado de itoas y he perdido muchos en relación al btc. así que no lo digo para meter cizaña contra iota pero de momento humo.



Claro, como no solo existe Alexa, o solo Windows, por poner ejemplos. Pero esos mercados se lo reparten entre tres o cuatro a lo sumo. También te digo que de forma descentralizada ninguna le va a poder hacer competencia a IOTA simplemente por que no pueden escalar.

Y sí, IOTA a perdido Tether contra BTC, pero cuidado que lo que Tether te da, Tether te lo quita, y BTC ha demostrado que solo vale para especular con Tether ya que apenas tiene volumen real. Los que pretenden jubilarse con BTC que se olviden, el tether no les pagará la pensión, pero sí que hace ricos hoy a exchanges y mineros, hasta que venga la SEC y reviente le burbuja de Tether.

Space X también era humo ....

Denoto en este foro una carencia de visión de futuro bestial, la visión que se tenía antes de que reventara la burbuja inmobiliaria se ha perdido totalmente. Parece el foro de los promotores de TETHER.


----------



## davitin (26 Dic 2020)

A BTC lo están engordando como a un gorrino, mientras iota por debajo de los 0.28.


----------



## easyridergs (26 Dic 2020)

davitin dijo:


> A BTC lo están engordando como a un gorrino, mientras iota por debajo de los 0.28.



Acercándonos a los 21k millones de Tether. Esto se está saliendo de madre, si es que ya no lo está. Esperemos que aguante lo suficiente para que podamos renacer.


----------



## ninfireblade (26 Dic 2020)

Acabo de vender medio bitcoin y me han dado 10k eurillos así en billetes contantes y sonantes. Que raro, yo que pensaba que solo los podía cambiar por Tethers de esos... como es posible ?


----------



## paketazo (26 Dic 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Acabo de vender medio bitcoin y me han dado 10k eurillos así en billetes contantes y sonantes. Que raro, yo que pensaba que solo los podía cambiar por Tethers de esos... como es posible ?



Craso error, al año que viene serían 100.000€


----------



## Nailuj2000 (26 Dic 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Acabo de vender medio bitcoin y me han dado 10k eurillos así en billetes contantes y sonantes. Que raro, yo que pensaba que solo los podía cambiar por Tethers de esos... como es posible ?



Eso mismo me pasó el otro día. Que tampoco eran teters o como se diga.


----------



## easyridergs (26 Dic 2020)

El Tether es a los Bitconianos como la heroína a los drogadictos, la auténtica salud, hasta que mueren sin dientes y envueltos en sus propios heces.


----------



## davitin (26 Dic 2020)

Como dice el otro forero veo bastante probable que BTC suba a 100.000 o incluso más.

Creo que voy a meter lo poco que tengo en BTC, algo es algo, si la economía mundial se va a la mierda lo mismo BTC acaba valiendo millones.


----------



## easyridergs (26 Dic 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Como dice el otro forero veo bastante probable que BTC suba a 100.000 o incluso más.
> 
> Creo que voy a meter lo poco que tengo en BTC, algo es algo, si la economía mundial se va a la mierda lo mismo BTC acaba valiendo millones.



Jeje, como los pisos, que se acaban ...


----------



## Nostalgia (26 Dic 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Como dice el otro forero veo bastante probable que BTC suba a 100.000 o incluso más.
> 
> Creo que voy a meter lo poco que tengo en BTC, algo es algo, si la economía mundial se va a la mierda lo mismo BTC acaba valiendo millones.



lo has tenido a 4k hace menos de un año, a 25k no le entro yo ni con dinero regalado


----------



## ninfireblade (26 Dic 2020)

Nostalgia dijo:


> lo has tenido a 4k hace menos de un año, a 25k no le entro yo ni con dinero regalado



Algo parecido decía el @anarquistachortina cuando estaba a 2k: "que a más de 1k no entraba ni con dinero regalado", decía el genio


----------



## davitin (26 Dic 2020)

Nostalgia dijo:


> lo has tenido a 4k hace menos de un año, a 25k no le entro yo ni con dinero regalado



Ya, pero es que cuando costaba 1000 todos decíamos lo mismo, que estaba caro ....ahora vale 25k, pero y si llega a los 200k? Y si llega al millón dentro de un año o dos? Habrá sido entonces caro comprar a 25k? Diras que iota puede subir tambien, pero lo cierto es que solo está subiendo BTC.


----------



## Nostalgia (26 Dic 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Ya, pero es que cuando costaba 1000 todos decíamos lo mismo, que estaba caro ....ahora vale 25k, pero y si llega a los 200k? Y si llega al millón dentro de un año o dos? Habrá sido entonces caro comprar a 25k? Diras que iota puede subir tambien, pero lo cierto es que solo está subiendo BTC.



como digo habiendo podido comprar en 4k en marzo 25k si me parece caro, cuidado con el fomo, el turno de los buenos proyectos en alts llegará.


la cita habla de la bolsa pero se puede extrapolar a cualquier mercado


----------



## DEREC (27 Dic 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Ya, pero es que cuando costaba 1000 todos decíamos lo mismo, que estaba caro ....ahora vale 25k, pero y si llega a los 200k? Y si llega al millón dentro de un año o dos? Habrá sido entonces caro comprar a 25k? Diras que iota puede subir tambien, pero lo cierto es que solo está subiendo BTC.



Por lo menos uno que va entrando en razón, lo vengo recomendando por aquí hace tiempo, si me hubierais hecho caso tendríais 3 o 4 veces mas dinero. Alguno por orgulloso y no dar su brazo a torcer va a perder hasta la camisa. Hay que saber aceptar cuando uno se ha equivocado.

Es lo mejor que puedes hacer, IOTA no reacciona ni con un desfribilador, en cuanto salga del top 50 caera en el baul de las shitcoin olvidadas.







RIP IOTA


----------



## Nostalgia (27 Dic 2020)

DEREC dijo:


> Por lo menos uno que va entrando en razón, lo vengo recomendando por aquí hace tiempo, si me hubierais hecho caso tendríais 3 o 4 veces mas dinero. Alguno por orgulloso y no dar su brazo a torcer va a perder hasta la camisa. Hay que saber aceptar cuando uno se ha equivocado.
> 
> Es lo mejor que puedes hacer, IOTA no reacciona ni con un desfribilador, en cuanto salga del top 50 caera en el baul de las shitcoin olvidadas.
> 
> ...



voy a ir guardando estos post para el futuro rekt


----------



## Arctic (27 Dic 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Jeje, como los pisos, que se acaban ...



Hagan caso a este forero, que no se le escapa una. Controla muchísimo del tema. Ve cosas que el resto de la gente no somos capaces.


----------



## Pedre (27 Dic 2020)

Nostalgia dijo:


> voy a ir guardando estos post para el futuro rekt



Jajajaja, la verdad que los defensores de IOTA os habéis convertido en los mayores troles de la cripto


----------



## Pedre (27 Dic 2020)

Uno de los mantras por aquí repetidos:

¿Cómo voy a comprar BTC a 12.000? si IOTA tiene más "margén" de subida!!! BTC pasa de 12.000 (Iota está en 0.30$)
¿Cómo voy a comprar BTC a 15.000? si IOTA tiene más "margén" de subida!!! BTC pasa de 15.000 (Iota está en 0.30$)
¿Cómo voy a comprar BTC a 18.000? si IOTA tiene más "margén" de subida!!! BTC pasa de 18.000 (Iota está en 0.30$)
¿Cómo voy a comprar BTC a 20.000? si IOTA tiene más "margén" de subida!!! BTC pasa de 20.000 (Iota está en 0.30$)
¿Cómo voy a comprar BTC a 25.000? si IOTA tiene más "margén" de subida!!! BTC pasa de 25.000 (Iota está en 0.30$)


----------



## ninfireblade (27 Dic 2020)

Pedre dijo:


> Uno de los mantras por aquí repetidos:
> 
> ¿Cómo voy a comprar BTC a 12.000? si IOTA tiene más "margén" de subida!!! BTC pasa de 12.000 (Iota está en 0.30$)
> ¿Cómo voy a comprar BTC a 15.000? si IOTA tiene más "margén" de subida!!! BTC pasa de 15.000 (Iota está en 0.30$)
> ...




Claro, de todos es sabido que las cosas cuanto más baratas estén mejor porque tienen mas margen de subida que las que ya están más caras XDD


----------



## Forcopula (27 Dic 2020)

Pedre dijo:


> Uno de los mantras por aquí repetidos:
> 
> ¿Cómo voy a comprar BTC a 12.000? si IOTA tiene más "margén" de subida!!! BTC pasa de 12.000 (Iota está en 0.30$)
> ¿Cómo voy a comprar BTC a 15.000? si IOTA tiene más "margén" de subida!!! BTC pasa de 15.000 (Iota está en 0.30$)
> ...



En parte tienes razón, no se puede negar.

La mayor parte de mis Iotas fueron compradas a 0,20$, e Iota ha llegado a estar en 0,40.

Ahora podría estar doblando con BTC? Si, pero yo no me meto en algo con tanto riesgo solo para doblar. Si no vendí Iota cuando doblé esta subida de BTC me habría parecido igual de suficiente.

Impresiona mucho poner el precio de Bitcoin con todos los ceros, pero la realidad es que lo que importa es el aumento porcentual y cuanto más se sube más complicado es lograrlo.


----------



## elbruce (27 Dic 2020)

acabo de entrar en iota a 0.2970 a ver si hace algo...


----------



## orbeo (27 Dic 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Claro, de todos es sabido que las cosas cuanto más baratas estén mejor porque tienen mas margen de subida que las que ya están más caras XDD



Eso dice Paramés


----------



## calamatron (28 Dic 2020)

Iota a 0,31 pa los bitconeros,y en enero chyrlasis2 y entrada en intercambios como coinbase,kraken y la madre q lo pario,nos vamos a reir de vtc


----------



## Integer (28 Dic 2020)

Venga, por aportar algo al hilo... y no digo que tenga que ser así.

Podríamos estar asistiendo al desacople de precio entre altcoins y BTC.

Así lo normal es que al subir BTC y mantenerse iota su precio en satoshis caiga.

Es solo un suponer. A mí ya me estaría bien, y si tiene que petar iota que pete ya, y si no que reaccione a las novedades que vendrán en el desarrollo.

Que ya cansa. Pero aquí seguimos. Lo invertido queda invertido, para 0 o para piso. No hay término medio posible.


----------



## Raulico (28 Dic 2020)

Completamente de acuerdo contigo.
Esto es un o todo o nada de manual.


----------



## Integer (28 Dic 2020)

Si cumplen el roadmap publicado (que lo veo complicado) la primera mitad de 2021 debería ser la bomba, contando que se empiecen a liberar los avances a partir de febrero, que son las fechas más tempranas, sin contar con los dos elementos que ya van con retraso.

Pero como digo, complicado lo veo.


----------



## disken (28 Dic 2020)

Iota será un estandar mundial en las telecomunicaciones. Probablemente uno de los tokens más importantes en el futuro.

Quiere decir eso que multiplicara su precio varias veces? Pues no estoy seguro aunque espero que si. Sin embargo para que llegue ese momento aun hay que dar muchos pasos, tanto por parte de Iota como en la digitalización de la humanidad y el avance de las tecnologías y microchips.

De momento el cambio social, tecnológico y económico esta en Bitcoin, y no querer verlo es meter la cabeza bajo tierra. 

Que no lo vea un banquero que lleva en la misma sucursal de su pueblo durante los últimos 30 años es lógico. Pero nosotros estamos en las gradas del circuito y no hay que permitir que nuestros patrones nos impidan verlo.

Estuve apunto de comprar btc en 20$, en 300$, compré en 6000$ y lo perdí. Y cuando me di cuenta de que Bitcoin sería lo que está siendo, estaba a 10.000$.

Y justo en ese momento mi liquidez era bajísima asi que he entrado con muy poco. Vendiendo incluso mis Iotas.

No se trata de cuanto dinero ganas, sino de cuanto bitcoin tienes, pues habrán 21millones y tener una fracción de ese pastel puede ser decisiva. Por poco que sea.

Podría tener cientos de Bitcoin y tengo una miseria. Y aun así todo eso no me impide ver lo que es. Estoy entrando incluso ahora en 26k$ porque el orgullo no me va a hacer rico.


----------



## ninfireblade (28 Dic 2020)

disken dijo:


> Iota será un estandar mundial en las telecomunicaciones. Probablemente uno de los tokens más importantes en el futuro.




Entiendo que dices eso porque no has probado la lightning network de bitcoin. Son pagos instantáneos y sin comisiones realizados directamente con bitcoin y con una escalabilidad prácticamente infinita. Ante eso ni IOTA ni ninguna cripto puede competir.

El que diga que esto es mentira es simplemente o porque no lo ha probado o porque quiere seguir engañando a la gente para vender su shitcoin de turno (la que sea)

Tenéis muy fácil comprobar si lo que digo es así o no. Descargaros una wallet para el móvil que soporte LN y lo veis por vosotros mismos.


----------



## Integer (28 Dic 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Entiendo que dices eso porque no has probado la lightning network de bitcoin. Son pagos instantáneos y sin comisiones realizados directamente con bitcoin y con una escalabilidad prácticamente infinita. Ante eso ni IOTA ni ninguna cripto puede competir.
> 
> El que diga que esto es mentira es simplemente o porque no lo ha probado o porque quiere seguir engañando a la gente para vender su shitcoin de turno (la que sea)
> 
> Tenéis muy fácil comprobar si lo que digo es así o no. Descargaros una wallet para el móvil que soporte LN y lo veis por vosotros mismos.



¿Recuerdo mal o la lighting network requiere que aquellos puntos por los que pase el pago tengan la cantidad solicitada como pasivo inmovilizado?


----------



## easyridergs (28 Dic 2020)

Solo me faltaba oír la chorrada de lightning. Que desgracia de foro ...


----------



## ninfireblade (28 Dic 2020)

Vuelvo a repetir: el que critica LN o bien es un ignorante que no sabe como funciona ni lo ha probado nunca o bien si no es un ignorante solo quiere engañar a la gente para promocionar su shitcoin.

El que esté leyendo y no se quiera dejar engañar lo tiene muy fácil. Solo tiene que probarlo por si mismo.


----------



## ninfireblade (28 Dic 2020)

Me quedo con tu primera frase. El resto del mensaje la confirma.


----------



## ninfireblade (28 Dic 2020)

Lo siento pero no soy tu profesor privado al que le pagas para que te lo de todo mascadito. Bastante he hecho con darte una información bastante valiosa para que dejes de esta engañado por los promotores de shitcoins. Ahora está en tus manos informarte... si quieres.


----------



## ninfireblade (28 Dic 2020)

Te lo vuelvo a repetir ya por ultima vez, si lo entiendes bien y si no pues nada. No estoy aquí para enseñarte ni para convencerte de lo equivocado que estás. En tu mensaje lo has dejado claro, no tienes ni idea de qué es ni de como funciona LN, seguro que ni te has molestado en probarlo y sin embargo te permites replicar con un mensaje en el que solo has demostrado tu ignorancia del tema y dándotelas de entendido.

En tus manos está probarlo e informarte para darte cuenta de lo equivocado que estás. Si prefieres seguir viviendo en la ignorancia es tu problema. A mi con tal de que mi mensaje inicial haya servido para abrirle los ojos a un persona ya me doy por satisfecho.


----------



## easyridergs (29 Dic 2020)

El ignore hace que este hilo se vea mucho mejor.


----------



## paketazo (29 Dic 2020)

La red LN tiene una finalidad y la cumple. Transacciones instantáneas a bajo costo.

Es algo parecido a un token que corre por la red ERC20, no es ETH pero puede hacer cosas que no hace ETH.

LN no es BTC pero puede proporcionar un servicio alternativo a BT

Hay detractores y defensores, como de cualquier implementación de capa sobre una cadena ... lo bueno es que no es obligatorio usarlo, es una opción, cuantas más opciones tengamos, mejor para todos.

Un saludo


----------



## ninfireblade (29 Dic 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> La red LN tiene una finalidad y la cumple. Transacciones instantáneas a bajo costo.
> 
> Es algo parecido a un token que corre por la red ERC20, no es ETH pero puede hacer cosas que no hace ETH.
> 
> ...



Tengo que corregirte amigo. LN sí que es BTC, no es comparable a un token ERC20 que no es ETH.

Bueno antes de nada hago un inciso. LN es un protocolo que tanto se puede sustentar en BTC como en otras criptos que cumplan una serie de requisitos. Un ejemplo es LTC. Seria algo equivalente al TCP y UDP en el que ambos podrian ir sobre Ethernet.

En cualquier caso, hablando de LN sobre Bitcoin, la gracia del asunto es precisamente esa, que lo que estas moviendo son bitcoins reales y auténticos. Se mueven de un lado a otro con transacciones BTC de toda la vida con la salvedad de que no es obligatorio publicarlas a la red pero que cuando quieras (si es que en algun momento quieras) puedes hacerlo.

Por otro lado también es posible realizar transacciones onchain-offchain y viceversa, es decir puedes enviar de una cartera LN a una direccion onchain de BTC y al revés. Evidentemente sin intermediarios y sin tener que confiar en nadie.

Por todo esto, seguidores de IOTA y resto de criptos, abrid los ojos. Vuestra moneda no aporta nada. No sirve para nada que no se pueda hacer con bitcoin. Pero es que encima bitcoin lo hace de forma mas segura y preserva mejor el valor. Y todo de forma autonoma y sin depender de nadie.

Estos días se ha visto lo que le pasó a XRP. Eso mismo le pasará a IOTA si en algún momento llega a crecer un poco y asomar la cabeza.


----------



## paketazo (29 Dic 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Tengo que corregirte amigo. LN sí que es BTC, no es comparable a un token ERC20 que no es ETH.
> 
> Bueno antes de nada hago un inciso. LN es un protocolo que tanto se puede sustentar en BTC como en otras criptos que cumplan una serie de requisitos. Un ejemplo es LTC. Seria algo equivalente al TCP y UDP en el que ambos podrian ir sobre Ethernet.
> 
> ...



¿Es BTC, o es un contrato que dice que hay unos BTC en una capa de la cadena esperando que en algún momento futuro entren en la cadena principal a nuevas direcciones?


----------



## ninfireblade (29 Dic 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> ¿Es BTC, o es un contrato que dice que hay unos BTC en una capa de la cadena esperando que en algún momento futuro entren en la cadena principal a nuevas direcciones?



Es BTC. Y como todo BTC reside onchain en una dirección determinada. Lo que tú dices ya de por si no tiene sentido ya que la red bitcoin no sabe absolutamente nada de lo que hay fuera de su blockchain. Para bitcoin solo existe su blockchain, igual que IP no sabe absolutamente nada de puertos TCP.


----------



## paketazo (29 Dic 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Es BTC. Y como todo BTC reside onchain en una dirección determinada. Lo que tú dices ya de por si no tiene sentido ya que la red bitcoin no sabe absolutamente nada de lo que hay fuera de su blockchain. Para bitcoin solo existe su blockchain, igual que IP no sabe absolutamente nada de puertos TCP.



¿Dirección determinada que me pertenece y sobre la que tengo todo el control?


----------



## ninfireblade (29 Dic 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> ¿Dirección determinada que me pertenece y sobre la que tengo todo el control?



Claro. Hasta que realizas un pago. Lógicamente en el momento que realizas un pago ya solo dispones de lo que tenias inicialmente menos la cantidad que has gastado.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (29 Dic 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> ¿Es BTC, o es un contrato que dice que hay unos BTC en una capa de la cadena esperando que en algún momento futuro entren en la cadena principal a nuevas direcciones?



Es lo mismo puesto que Bitcoin es, al fin y al cabo, todo lo que consigas programar con él.

La LN no es más que programar una transacción futura de Bitcoin sometida a una serie de condiciones. Condiciones que vas modificando en tiempo real, que intercambias y actualizas casi instantaneamente con la contraparte.

Por eso digo siempre, repito e insisto en que Bitcoin es aquello que consigues programar con él.


----------



## ninfireblade (29 Dic 2020)

Eso que dices y que te subrayo en rojo es falso. No necesitas fiarte de nadie ya que lo compruebas por ti mismo. Recibes una transacción en crudo, una transacción bitcoin standard que sigue el formato standard, con sus firmas, sus entradas y sus salidas. Tú mismo (tu wallet) accediendo a la blockchain puedes comprobar que es válida y verificar las firmas sin tener que fiarte de nadie. Y cuando te de la gana la transmites a la red bitcoin para que se consolide en la blockchain si es que en algún momento necesitas tal cosa.


----------



## easyridergs (29 Dic 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Es lo mismo puesto que Bitcoin es, al fin y al cabo, todo lo que consigas programar con él.
> 
> La LN no es más que programar una transacción futura de Bitcoin sometida a una serie de condiciones. Condiciones que vas modificando en tiempo real, que intercambias y actualizas casi instantaneamente con la contraparte.
> 
> Por eso digo siempre, repito e insisto en que Bitcoin es aquello que consigues programar con él.



Otro al ignore. Ya estoy harto de estafadores.


----------



## ninfireblade (29 Dic 2020)

Tienes un cacao mental bastante importante. Eres el típico que escucha campanas pero no sabe donde. Si no sabes, pregunta y se te explica, pero no vayas imponiendo cátedra de cosas que desconoces.

- Las transacciones nunca van con prueba de trabajo. La prueba de trabajo se usa para crear nuevos bloques y poder añadirlos a la blockchain.

- Las WT se usan para que en caso de que un nodo transmita una transacción de un estado anterior al actual en la cual le favorece (maliciosamente), automáticamente la WT publique el estado actual penalizando además a ese nodo que ha actuado maliciosamente. No las necesitas ni dependes de ellas para usar la LN porque eso mismo que hacen las WT ya lo hace tu nodo. Únicamente si vas a tener tu nodo (wallet) desconectado durante un largo periodo (mas de una semana) tienes la opción de delegar dicha acción en una WT.


----------



## easyridergs (29 Dic 2020)




----------



## Arctic (30 Dic 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Solo me faltaba oír la chorrada de lightning. Que desgracia de foro ...



Ya te digo, el foro un desastre.
Menos mal que te estás forrando.


----------



## Patanegra (31 Dic 2020)

Arctic dijo:


> Ya te digo, el foro un desastre.
> Menos mal que te estás forrando.


----------



## Parlakistan (31 Dic 2020)

Patanegra dijo:


>



¿Tu de que te ríes? Lo digo más que nada porque solo llevas la shitcoin link, lleváis tiempo en distribución y la SEC va a encular ese proyecto por tener más de la mitad de los tokens regalados a creadores y a la empresa.

No has aprendido nada de la ruina de 2018.


----------



## easyridergs (31 Dic 2020)

Arctic dijo:


> Ya te digo, el foro un desastre.
> Menos mal que te estás forrando.



Desde luego que el que no se va a forrar vas a ser tú.

Otro embaucador más al ignore.


----------



## Forcopula (31 Dic 2020)

Feliz año a todos ^^


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Ene 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Feliz año a todos ^^



Feliz año!


----------



## Nostalgia (1 Ene 2021)

feliz año señores


----------



## calamatron (1 Ene 2021)

Feliz año,iota subira a 10 eurs este año,graben esta frase.


----------



## Negroponte (1 Ene 2021)

calamatron dijo:


> Feliz año,iota subira a 10 eurs este año,graben esta frase.



Feliz año.

¿Por qué tienes dicha sensación?


----------



## davitin (1 Ene 2021)

Negroponte dijo:


> Feliz año.
> 
> ¿Por qué tienes dicha sensación?



Por qué es uno de los CM del hilo y algo tiene que decir.


----------



## Raulico (1 Ene 2021)

Feliz año señores, esperemos que 2021 sea el primero de los iota años.


----------



## calamatron (2 Ene 2021)

Negroponte dijo:


> Feliz año.
> 
> ¿Por qué tienes dicha sensación?



Porque se vienen muchas cosas grandes este año amigo


----------



## Pedre (2 Ene 2021)

Feliz año!

IOTA empieza año igual que acabó, cavando duro nuevos mínimos respecto a BTC, cuando parece que no puede caer más.... lo vuelve a hacer


----------



## BitJoros (3 Ene 2021)

Acabo de iniciarme en el mundo de las cryptos y la que mas me llama la atención de momento es Iota. A que se debe la caida tan grande de precio en estos años?


----------



## T-34 (3 Ene 2021)

BitJoros dijo:


> Acabo de iniciarme en el mundo de las cryptos y la que mas me llama la atención de momento es Iota. A que se debe la caida tan grande de precio en estos años?



A qué es una mierda


----------



## Forcopula (3 Ene 2021)

BitJoros dijo:


> Acabo de iniciarme en el mundo de las cryptos y la que mas me llama la atención de momento es Iota. A que se debe la caida tan grande de precio en estos años?



Yo diría que es por una mezcla de falta de cumplimiento de los objetivos en los plazos marcados y que para ganar dinero mediante pump y dump hay cosas mejores. Aunque de este mundo sé lo justo y voy a largo plazo, lo que metí ahí se queda y no meto ni un euro más.


----------



## Patanegra (3 Ene 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿Tu de que te ríes? Lo digo más que nada porque solo llevas la shitcoin link, lleváis tiempo en distribución y la SEC va a encular ese proyecto por tener más de la mitad de los tokens regalados a creadores y a la empresa.
> 
> No has aprendido nada de la ruina de 2018.



jo jo jo jo 
guardo tu mensaje y te lo pongo de nuevo en marzo.


----------



## BitJoros (3 Ene 2021)

T-34 dijo:


> A qué es una mierda



Bueno, almenos en lo teórico me ha llamado la atención. 
Invertire en ella lo que pueda permitirme perder y ojala salga adelante.


----------



## orbeo (3 Ene 2021)

BitJoros dijo:


> Bueno, almenos en lo teórico me ha llamado la atención.
> Invertire en ella lo que pueda permitirme perder y ojala salga adelante.



No va a salir adelante. Es una mierda, ya te lo han dicho.

Yo las compré sobre los 0,25$ a finales de 2017 y mira lo que valen hoy.

Y no va a ir a más, va a ir a menos.

No las vendo porque mira, por subnormal supongo.


----------



## Azkenchack (3 Ene 2021)

Efectivamente, para hacer un pump hay mejores. La verdad que es frustrante ver como ha evolucionado Iota desde principios de 2018. Creo que hay muchas empresas interesadas en que Iota funcione pero lo que no van a hacer esas empresas es invertir en algo que ahora mismo no funciona para que los tios como yo se forren a su costa.
Desde mi punto de vista, a día de hoy NINGUNA criptomoneda es 100% funcional...y su precio se basa en la más pura especulación.
Comprar criptomonedas ahora es como comprar terreno en la Luna y esperar a que te compren ese terreno aunque todavía no estén implantados los viajes a ese satélite.
Lo dicho, cuando los viajes a la Luna sean una cosa normal las empresas mineras te compraran tu parcelita en la Luna y siempre y cuando, haya minerales interesantes.






Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (4 Ene 2021)

Menuda subida la del top 10, aquí todo el mundo habla de Bitcoin pero el que verdaderamente lo ha petado ha sido ethereum, ha subido de 200 y pico a casi mil, un X5 fresco.


----------



## davitin (5 Ene 2021)

Eh, donde pollas os meteis? tan deprimidos estais? parece que nuestro odiado chicharro esta subiendo y BTC se esta conteniendo...a ver si hay suerte y hay una explosion de alts y BTC baja, si ocurre esto vended la mierda cuando este alta y meterle a BTC estando bajo, un plan sin fisuras::

Ey, donde os meteis cabrones? no me hablais por que soy segurata::?


----------



## davitin (5 Ene 2021)

Una cosa, en Bitfinex veo que hay dos tipos de orden "stop", hay una que dice "stop" y la otra "stop limit", alguien sabe la diferencia?


----------



## calamatron (5 Ene 2021)

Iota disparandose


----------



## BitJoros (5 Ene 2021)

Hace una semana que tengo pendiente la compra y al final tengo que ir al banco a cagarme en sus muertos por bloquearme las transferencias para comprar cryptos...


----------



## easyridergs (5 Ene 2021)

Charles Hoskinson el fundador de Cardano, otro de los pocos proyectos con cara y ojos, parece que está en contacto con IOTA.

Cardano necesita una salida viable que le otorgue escalabilidad. A medida que avance el desarrollo del cordicide, se irán cada vez más viendo estas posibles alianzas. IOTA puede aportar las TPS sin comisiones necesarias para que los proyectos con utilidad real puedan funcionar de forma solvente. Ora cosa que se va a ver en el tiempo es LN de BTC corriendo sobre IOTA, siempre y cuando BTC no desaparezca, algo que dependerá de la voluntad de China y la SEC americana.


----------



## Amapizpis (5 Ene 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Una cosa, en Bitfinex veo que hay dos tipos de orden "stop", hay una que dice "stop" y la otra "stop limit", alguien sabe la diferencia?



Limit: fijas un precio por encima y cuando llega vendes (,o compras) automáticamente
Stop: fijas un precio por debajo y cuando llega vendes (o compras) automáticamente
Stop-Limit: fijas un precio por encima y otro por debajo, y cuando llega a cualquiera de los 2 vendes (o compras) automáticamente a ese precio


----------



## Locoderemate (5 Ene 2021)

Un exchange para comprar iota?


----------



## LUIS MARIN (5 Ene 2021)

Bitpanda


----------



## orbeo (5 Ene 2021)

calamatron dijo:


> Iota disparandose



En cuanto saquen el wallet nuevo ese con chat incorporado y todo colapse como siempre pabajo otro vez


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Ene 2021)

Amapizpis dijo:


> Limit: fijas un precio por encima y cuando llega vendes (,o compras) automáticamente
> Stop: fijas un precio por debajo y cuando llega vendes (o compras) automáticamente
> Stop-Limit: fijas un precio por encima y otro por debajo, y cuando llega a cualquiera de los 2 vendes (o compras) automáticamente a ese precio




Esto se puede hacer en coinbase ??? gracias......


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Ene 2021)

Piensas que pasara de 10 a corto plazo ?? no se.....


----------



## orbeo (5 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Esto se puede hacer en coinbase ??? gracias......



Sí, pero en Coinbase Pro


----------



## taichi (6 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Un exchange para comprar iota?



Lo más sencillo es en El Exchange español Eurocoinpay


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (6 Ene 2021)

Yo ahora mismo no compraria IOTA, cuando venga la correccion de BTC se va a ir a la mierda.

Yo ahora le estoy metiendo a ETH, esa si que se va a marcar un X3 minimo este año.


----------



## Integer (6 Ene 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Yo ahora mismo no compraria IOTA, cuando venga la correccion de BTC se va a ir a la mierda.
> 
> Yo ahora le estoy metiendo a ETH, esa si que se va a marcar un X3 minimo este año.



No crees que ETH vaya a corregir con BTC?


----------



## itaka (6 Ene 2021)

Integer dijo:


> No crees que ETH vaya a corregir con BTC?



Davitin es tan trader como mi abuela.

Saber lo que harán las criptos es pura suerte.


----------



## Raulico (6 Ene 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Yo ahora mismo no compraria IOTA, cuando venga la correccion de BTC se va a ir a la mierda.
> 
> Yo ahora le estoy metiendo a ETH, esa si que se va a marcar un X3 minimo este año.



Supongo que lo dices con la bola de cristal en la mano.


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Ene 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Yo ahora mismo no compraria IOTA, cuando venga la correccion de BTC se va a ir a la mierda.
> 
> Yo ahora le estoy metiendo a ETH, esa si que se va a marcar un X3 minimo este año.



Señal alcista.


----------



## easyridergs (6 Ene 2021)

Espero y deseo que los reyes se hayan portado bien con vosotros, yo no me quejo.


----------



## davitin (6 Ene 2021)

Raulico dijo:


> Supongo que lo dices con la bola de cristal en la mano.



Por lo menos digo algo.


----------



## paketazo (6 Ene 2021)

Habrá trasvase de BTC seguramente a las rezagadas.

BTC debería de tender hacia los 40.000 o algo más, y ahí empiezan las dudas.

¿hará lateral?

¿caerá a 10.000?

Recordemos que tras cada super pump puede haber correcciones del 80% desde el pico.

Con esto, quiero decir que si no hay trasvase, y empieza a caer durante dos o tres años, las rezagadas lo pasarán mal si por BTC se tratase.

IOTA debería estar al menos en 1$ si BTC se pone a 40.000$...si no, pues pinta regular independientemente de los fundamentales y todo eso.


----------



## paketazo (6 Ene 2021)

Hombre ha tardado años en llegar aquí, si vuelve a 10.000 desde 50.000 harán falta meses o años.

Pero pienso que sí, podría volver allí si repite ciclos.

Ahora toca subir y disfrutar


----------



## Locoderemate (6 Ene 2021)

Al final he comprado algo de iota. ¿En qué wallet me recomendáis que lo meta?


----------



## ruber et impius (6 Ene 2021)

itaka dijo:


> Davitin es tan trader como mi abuela.
> 
> Saber lo que harán las criptos es pura suerte.



Yo cuando ví al machaca hablando de inversiones vendí todos los IOTA. Es la versión moderna del limpiabotas de rockefeller en 1929.


----------



## Raulico (6 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Al final he comprado algo de iota. ¿En qué wallet me recomendáis que lo meta?



En Trinity, compañero.


----------



## _______ (6 Ene 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> Charles Hoskinson el fundador de Cardano, otro de los pocos proyectos con cara y ojos, parece que está en contacto con IOTA.
> 
> Cardano necesita una salida viable que le otorgue escalabilidad. A medida que avance el desarrollo del cordicide, se irán cada vez más viendo estas posibles alianzas. IOTA puede aportar las TPS sin comisiones necesarias para que los proyectos con utilidad real puedan funcionar de forma solvente. Ora cosa que se va a ver en el tiempo es LN de BTC corriendo sobre IOTA, siempre y cuando BTC no desaparezca, algo que dependerá de la voluntad de China y la SEC americana.



China son los chinos, y ni China no CCP ni los chinos ni nadie tiene la voluntad para acabar con bitcoin, porque la voluntad del mundo es que exista y asi sera


----------



## _______ (7 Ene 2021)

100$ en octubre


----------



## easyridergs (7 Ene 2021)

Para los que defienden LN de BTC aquí tenemos uno de sus desarrolladores explicando una de las vulnerabilidades más importantes y que lo inhabilita para hacer pagos seguros.



Sí BTC sobrevive y LN tiene sentido, LN acabará corriendo sobre la red IOTA.


----------



## mathobarca (7 Ene 2021)

Perro de un solo truco que aparentemente hace bien.. mucho fud a sus espaldas con el palo al Exchange italiano


----------



## mathobarca (7 Ene 2021)

Si la “redescubren” puede que tenga buen recorrido por delante


----------



## Locoderemate (7 Ene 2021)

Raulico dijo:


> En Trinity, compañero.



Qué características principales tiene este wallet??


----------



## Nostalgia (7 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Qué características principales tiene este wallet??



que es la oficial de la if, aun que en breves sacaran otra mejor llamada firefly


----------



## Raulico (7 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Qué características principales tiene este wallet??



Tienes mucha info en Youtube, va muy bien.


----------



## Locoderemate (7 Ene 2021)

Así no irá tan bien... existen otras wallets más seguras?


----------



## Locoderemate (7 Ene 2021)

Ok. En todo caso cuando sacaran la nueva version???


----------



## orbeo (7 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Ok. En todo caso cuando sacaran la nueva version???



SOON


----------



## ninfireblade (7 Ene 2021)

Sabía que iota era una shitcoin de las que no hay que tocar ni con un palo pero por lo que estáis contando de que la fundación o el creador o quien sea tiene acceso a vuestros fondos es aun peor de lo que pensaba.


----------



## Nostalgia (7 Ene 2021)

como si las billeteras de otras cryptos o las del propio btc no hayan tenido problemas ni robos, y estos en iota no se produjeron por la propia seguridad de la wallet si no por la de terceros (moonpay) y haber confiado en estos, encima tiene coña que digas de dejarlas en un exchange cuando cada dos por tres uno de estos sufre un hackeo, a los testigos del ponzi iros a dar por culo a otro lado, aqui solo perdeis el tiempo


----------



## easyridergs (7 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Al final he comprado algo de iota. ¿En qué wallet me recomendáis que lo meta?



Píllate un Ledger Nano X para guardar la seed de forma segura y utiliza Trinity para acceder a los fondos. Los monederos no guardan, dan acceso de forma segura, en este caso al tangle. Y Ledger o Trezor no guarda los fondos, guarda las claves privadas de forma encryptada. Lo digo para evitar mal entendidos, que aun hay gente por aquí que cree que el wallet almacena fondos.


----------



## paketazo (7 Ene 2021)

De nuevo y ya no se cuantas van...ni gano ni pierdo en IOTA (0,4$), más que el costo de oportunidad de haber estado en otros proyectos.

Un saludo


----------



## Locoderemate (7 Ene 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> De nuevo y ya no se cuantas van...ni gano ni pierdo en IOTA (0,4$), más que el costo de oportunidad de haber estado en otros proyectos.
> 
> Un saludo



Iota irá subiendo muy poco a poco


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Ene 2021)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Sabía que iota era una shitcoin de las que no hay que tocar ni con un palo pero por lo que estáis contando de que la fundación o el creador o quien sea tiene acceso a vuestros fondos es aun peor de lo que pensaba.



Eso es mentira.


----------



## easyridergs (7 Ene 2021)

Negativo, los fondos están en las direcciones que se generan en el tangle y van asociadas a la seed correspondiente que sea, el coordinador no tiene fondos.

A ledger le hackearon la base de e-commerce, pero eso no tiene nada ver con la seguridad de los ledger.

Todo lo demás que dices no tiene ni pies ni cabeza, otra vez más demuestras no saber nada.

Por mi parte cierro aquí la discusión, has dejado claro que desconoces que es el tangle.

Otro borrego más al ignore.


----------



## easyridergs (7 Ene 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Eso es mentira.



No te molestes, este foro, salvo honrosas excepciones, está plagado de subnormales.


----------



## StalkerTlön (7 Ene 2021)

Habla de IOTA también además de ETH y BTC

¡¡ COMPRA AL MENOS 1 ETHER !!!


----------



## easyridergs (7 Ene 2021)

Aquí la tienes, DON’T FEED THE TROLL


----------



## easyridergs (7 Ene 2021)

Parece ser que están utilizando IOTA en el centro de testeo de COVID del aeropuerto de Frankfurt.


----------



## easyridergs (7 Ene 2021)

Utilizan IOTA y ETH


----------



## calamatron (7 Ene 2021)

Nos vamos a la luna


----------



## Leondomado (7 Ene 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> Parece ser que están utilizando IOTA en el centro de testeo de COVID del aeropuerto de Frankfurt.



Defensa a ultranza haces de Iota, te lo digo en el buen sentido, ojalá algún día se cumpla tu deseo de ver el tangle triunfar.


----------



## Locoderemate (7 Ene 2021)

A easyridergs le da igual la cotización de iota, y también ha dejado muy claro que no sabe si este proyecto en concreto va a funcionar o no, pero lo que él defiende a ultranza es la idea base que subyace detrás de iota y que, ciertamente, es el futuro. Si este proyecto iota, que se ha estado remodelando en los últimos meses, lo va a lograr o no lo veremos a lo largo del 2021. ¿Cómo? 

Si las 3 fases propuestas (pollen, nectar y honey) se van implantando de forma convincente, eficaz y más o menos a tiempo el iota se habrá acercado al futuro y su cotización lo reflejará. En caso contrario, igual habrá que esperar a que salga otro proyecto distinto para trabajar la idea madre sobre tangle.


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Ene 2021)

A una semana (desde el 1 de enero):
Bitcoin: +36%
Iota: +29%


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Ene 2021)

Pues se resiste a subir; no sé si es buena o mala noticia.


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Ene 2021)

Iota ha creado muchas falsas esperanzas y ha decepcionado mucho; necesita tiempo para volver a tomar credibilidad, y dependerá de lo que se vaya consiguiendo este año.


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Ene 2021)

Puede serlo, pero creo que aún falta tiempo para confirmarlo.


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Ene 2021)

¿más ventas?
Ahora mismo a iota le veo dos problemas:
a) debe afinazarse como proyecto y demostrar que está dando pasos firmes y seguros hacia sus objectivos
b) Que la única forma de obtener iotas es a través de comprar. El bitcoin se puede obtener minando, y luego vender


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (8 Ene 2021)

el tema es, el tema coordicide va a tirar para delante o no?


----------



## davitin (8 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Pues se resiste a subir; no sé si es buena o mala noticia.



Vamos a aprovechar para acumular mas gñe gñe gñe


----------



## PlanetaOTC (9 Ene 2021)

Un x35 desde dónde? Porque tienes un mínimo en 0,08$ de marzo no lo olvides


----------



## Bob Page (9 Ene 2021)

Está coqueteando con el 0.44... a ver si recibe un empujoncito más y nos vamos a valores de verano 2018.


----------



## easyridergs (9 Ene 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> el tema es, el tema coordicide va a tirar para delante o no?



El coordicide ya funciona internamente, por eso no te preocupes. Ahora solo se están asegurando que el AVE funcione como un AVE y no como un tren de vapor. Paciencia que ya queda poco para ver los resultados.


----------



## Locoderemate (9 Ene 2021)

Por cierto, alguien sabe como va la implantación del crysalis


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Por cierto, alguien sabe como va la implantación del crysalis



Tiene que salir en este Q1. Creo que por una vez van a cumplir con el plazo que se han marcado. Ya está en testnet.


----------



## easyridergs (9 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Por cierto, alguien sabe como va la implantación del crysalis



Como tarde para marzo. Tendremos casi 4000 tps al eliminar los bundles y pasar al esquema UTXO.


----------



## easyridergs (9 Ene 2021)

Lo bueno es que la implementación de Ubirch con IOTA para registrar los test de COVID en el aeropuerto de Frankfurt, ha sido un desarrollo unilateral de Ubirch sin la intervención de la IF. 

A medida que el proyecto madure esto se va a ver cada vez más, ya pasó con el chip dedicado de ST microelectronics, ahora pasa con Ubirch, veremos que nos depara el futuro. El tema es que dejando de lado la vertiente especulativa, necesitamos este tipo de adopción real, de empresas que realmente luchen para tener una posición de privilegio en la nueva realidad de este sí ya siglo XXI, que empezó de facto en el 2020.


----------



## Bob Page (9 Ene 2021)

0.46


----------



## Leondomado (9 Ene 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> Lo bueno es que la implementación de Ubirch con IOTA para registrar los test de COVID en el aeropuerto de Frankfurt, ha sido un desarrollo unilateral de Ubirch sin la intervención de la IF.
> 
> A medida que el proyecto madure esto se va a ver cada vez más, ya pasó con el chip dedicado de ST microelectronics, ahora pasa con Ubirch, veremos que nos depara el futuro. El tema es que dejando de lado la vertiente especulativa, necesitamos este tipo de adopción real, de empresas que realmente luchen para tener una posición de privilegio en la nueva realidad de este sí ya siglo XXI, que empezó de facto en el 2020.



Desde la ignorancia pregunto... Cómo da valor esto al token?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 Ene 2021)

Lo que pasa es que te llamas negrofuturo y no da eso mucha confianza joder.

Bueno como ves el tema este del iota y en que exchanges lo tienen, queria comprar en el mio que parece que no es que sea el mejor en coinbase y no lo tienen.

Una pregunta de novato, por que si esta moneda es tan buena no la tienen por ejemplo en coinbase, seguramente podrais decirmelo de forma facil.


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Ene 2021)

Leondomado dijo:


> Desde la ignorancia pregunto... Cómo da valor esto al token?



A mi ese no me parece que sea un caso de uso que revalorice el token. Hay otros que si, pero ese no lo veo.


----------



## Locoderemate (9 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que te llamas negrofuturo y no da eso mucha confianza joder.
> 
> Bueno como ves el tema este del iota y en que exchanges lo tienen, queria comprar en el mio que parece que no es que sea el mejor en coinbase y no lo tienen.
> 
> Una pregunta de novato, por que si esta moneda es tan buena no la tienen por ejemplo en coinbase, seguramente podrais decirmelo de forma facil.



En bitpanda la compras


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Ene 2021)

Si tienes una posición lo mejor es no andar saltando de una moneda a otra, al menos para mí gusto. Acertar cuando una va a pegar el petardazo es una lotería.


----------



## PlanetaOTC (10 Ene 2021)




----------



## BitJoros (10 Ene 2021)

Como dije hace unas semanas, teóricamente IoTA tiene una pinta que te cagas. 

Si acaba cuajando, en mi opinión, sera de las cryptos mas importantes.


----------



## Larri (10 Ene 2021)

Estoy dentro con 100 Giotas y espero tener en estos días otros 100 más (unos 200K miotas de inicio). Y me espero a fin de año a probar el wallet 2.0 y todo eso. Cambié 1 bitcoin para comprarlos. Espero llegar a tener 25 o 50 millones en una década. Y si la moneda resulta que sirve para comprar "por la calle", me pienso dar muchos lujos a su costa. Y si el BTC sube más en comparación, me jodo. Pero si el ratio baja a mi favor, puede que me de la vuelta de nuevo y recompre 5, 10 o 25 bitcoins con ese 1 invertido en iota. De momento Iota la que más me gusta a futuro, volverá al TOP 5.


----------



## Integer (10 Ene 2021)

Larri dijo:


> Estoy dentro con 100 Giotas y espero tener en estos días otros 100 más (unos 200K miotas de inicio). Y me espero a fin de año a probar el wallet 2.0 y todo eso. Cambié 1 bitcoin para comprarlos. Espero llegar a tener 25 o 50 millones en una década. Y si la moneda resulta que sirve para comprar "por la calle", me pienso dar muchos lujos a su costa. Y si el BTC sube más en comparación, me jodo. Pero si el ratio baja a mi favor, puede que me de la vuelta de nuevo y recompre 5, 10 o 25 bitcoins con ese 1 invertido en iota. De momento Iota la que más me gusta a futuro, volverá al TOP 5.



Vas fuerte!


----------



## Larri (10 Ene 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Vas fuerte!



Creo que ahora mismo es la mejor apuesta que puedo hacer, en todas las inversiones que conozco y aún no tengo suficiente. Así que a darle,me considero un "socio" y espero realmente potenciar el uso de la moneda en otros proyectos o empresas que pueda crear en un futuro. Aunque no tengo ni el 0.01%, pero creo que si comercio ahora con mi tiempo o activos a cambio de Iotas, es tiempo multiplicado. Puedo dedicar este año por ejemplo, a cobrar o convertir toda mi ganancia en Iotas, y el próximo ya veré. Creo que como poco, se merece la oportunidad, y yo de poder entrar a estos precios por simple comparación con el pasado, y viendo el presente y pensando en el futuro de las criptos, puedo equivocarme pero creo que mi dinero en otro lado puede estar peor en un futuro. Y como tampoco me costó demasiado conseguir bitcoins, pues es simple diversificación. y rotación de cartera. Si me equivoco no me va a doler y puedo aguantar años. Después de comprar busqué cositas y vi que la colaboración con bosch y esas empresas no tienen confirmación oficial. No sé si quedará todo en humo, pero se supone que este es el año de la versión final 2.0 así que como el mercado no es tonto, a fin de año veremos si ésto explotó al alza o si digo prácticamente adiós a 2 bitcoins.


----------



## Nostalgia (10 Ene 2021)

Larri dijo:


> Estoy dentro con 100 Giotas y espero tener en estos días otros 100 más (unos 200K miotas de inicio). Y me espero a fin de año a probar el wallet 2.0 y todo eso. Cambié 1 bitcoin para comprarlos. Espero llegar a tener 25 o 50 millones en una década. Y si la moneda resulta que sirve para comprar "por la calle", me pienso dar muchos lujos a su costa. Y si el BTC sube más en comparación, me jodo. Pero si el ratio baja a mi favor, puede que me de la vuelta de nuevo y recompre 5, 10 o 25 bitcoins con ese 1 invertido en iota. De momento Iota la que más me gusta a futuro, volverá al TOP 5.



cuidado con ir gritando a los 4 vientos lo que tienes, nunca se sabe


----------



## Larri (10 Ene 2021)

Si os digo que hay una forma de multiplicar nuestros Iotas si nos unimos muchos, lo creeríais? Antes que suba mucho, podemos hacer subidas o bajadas entre todos, y aprovecharlas con CFDs en brokers como AVA, multiplicando nuestro dinero en AVA u otros brokers con ese CFD sin riesgo, al controlar nosotros el precio del Iota.

Si juntamos millones de Iotas esto se hace, primero bajando el precio y aprovechando la caída con CFDs, y luego recomprando todo, dando vuelta en V. Hay grupos que hacen esto, si queréis os paso a alguno de Telegram que hicieron esto en iota hace mas de 1 semana y volverán a hacerlo. Yo también por si acaso termino haciéndola, acopio. Y por tanto, no veo problema en comentar a mis socios de este hilo, la cantidad que tengo porque ya son 100K menos necesarios como para hacer ésta técnica si queréis. Y si sale bien la técnica, tendré más iotas. Sirve para cualquier acción o cripto con CFDs, pero IOTA por su escaso volumen y bajo precio, se hace ideal para realizar estos movimientos con la menor cantidad de dinero total posible, que son muchos millones los necesarios.

No es un simple PUMP,si es lo del pump y bump, eso pierde dinero normalmente al grupo. De este modo todos ganan, con CFDs en otros brokers, y los IOTA en binance o en bitfinex. Si tenemos suficientes CFD´s en el grupo, por cada 0.01 de subida en Iota podemos ganar más dinero del invertido en la propia moneda necesario como para hacer es subida. Es alucinante. Es más, si hablamos con la fundación o algo, y movemos precio por simple especulación, para devolverlo al mismo sitio, y ganar millones en ese mismo momento, es cosa como para llevarlo a la dirección. No es broma. Como todavía es una moneda controlada, antes de Julio da tiempo a hacer muchísimo dinero. Estoy por mandarle un email con la propuesta. ¿Me mandarán a tomar por culo? Supongo que sí, pero si los más de 100 que andan por aquí, lo solicitan, pues creo que podemos cambiar el mundo.


----------



## Ircapo (10 Ene 2021)

Larri dijo:


> Si os digo que hay una forma de multiplicar nuestros Iotas si nos unimos muchos, lo creeríais? Antes que suba mucho, podemos hacer subidas o bajadas entre todos, y aprovecharlas con CFDs en brokers como AVA, multiplicando nuestro dinero en AVA u otros brokers con ese CFD sin riesgo, al controlar nosotros el precio del Iota.
> 
> Si juntamos millones de Iotas esto se hace, primero bajando el precio y aprovechando la caída con CFDs, y luego recomprando todo, dando vuelta en V. Hay grupos que hacen esto, si queréis os paso a alguno de Telegram que hicieron esto en iota hace mas de 1 semana y volverán a hacerlo. Yo también por si acaso termino haciéndola, acopio. Y por tanto, no veo problema en comentar a mis socios de este hilo, la cantidad que tengo porque ya son 100K menos necesarios como para hacer ésta técnica si queréis. Y si sale bien la técnica, tendré más iotas. Sirve para cualquier acción o cripto con CFDs, pero IOTA por su escaso volumen y bajo precio, se hace ideal para realizar estos movimientos con la menor cantidad de dinero total posible, que son muchos millones los necesarios.
> 
> No es un simple PUMP,si es lo del pump y bump, eso pierde dinero normalmente al grupo. De este modo todos ganan, con CFDs en otros brokers, y los IOTA en binance o en bitfinex. Si tenemos suficientes CFD´s en el grupo, por cada 0.01 de subida en Iota podemos ganar más dinero del invertido en la propia moneda necesario como para hacer es subida. Es alucinante. Es más, si hablamos con la fundación o algo, y movemos precio por simple especulación, para devolverlo al mismo sitio, y ganar millones en ese mismo momento, es cosa como para llevarlo a la dirección. No es broma. Como todavía es una moneda controlada, antes de Julio da tiempo a hacer muchísimo dinero. Estoy por mandarle un email con la propuesta. ¿Me mandarán a tomar por culo? Supongo que sí, pero si los más de 100 que andan por aquí, lo solicitan, pues creo que podemos cambiar el mundo.



Eso está prohibido y penado por manipulación de mercado
Efectivamente es una práctica bien conocida en el mundo financiero
Si quieres hacerlo desde luego no avises a iota 
La cuestión aquí es ver quién es el organismo regulador.
Escríbeme un privado, que tienes restringido tu perfil


----------



## PlanetaOTC (10 Ene 2021)

ETH y alts aguantando el chaparrón bastante bien (IOTA no tanto, pero lleva menos caída de lo que nos tiene acostumbrado en esta situación). ETH/BTC subiendo durante la caída, dominancia de BTC perdiendo definitivamente el 70 y encaminándose hacia los 60 bajos. Buen cóctel para la altseason que está por llegar.


----------



## davitin (10 Ene 2021)

Creo que hay problemas en el paraíso de los bitcoños.


----------



## Bob Page (10 Ene 2021)

firmaba ahora mismo que 0.4 fuese el nuevo suelo de IOTA...


----------



## paketazo (10 Ene 2021)

Nada de 0.4$ que es mi precio y lo sabe Hans, le cuesta. Si queréis vendo yo y subirá a 4$, pero claro, algo me tendréis que dar de propina por dejaros vía libre.

Si me las compráis a 0.55$ me declaró el cenizo del foro y me quito de en medio, acto seguido IOTA to da mooon


----------



## Integer (10 Ene 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Nada de 0.4$ que es mi precio y lo sabe Hans, le cuesta. Si queréis vendo yo y subirá a 4$, pero claro, algo me tendréis que dar de propina por dejaros vía libre.
> 
> Si me las compráis a 0.55$ me declaró el cenizo del foro y me quito de en medio, acto seguido IOTA to da mooon


----------



## Locoderemate (10 Ene 2021)

es la primera vez que no veo floja a iota


----------



## Locoderemate (10 Ene 2021)

Acabo de comprar mas iotas. Es la primera vez que veo que iota parece marcar al alza i con el bitcoin estable


----------



## Silk Cut (10 Ene 2021)

En "LBRY" está ahora, para el que quiera seguirlo.


----------



## BitJoros (10 Ene 2021)

A ver si baja un poco y yo tambien le meto algo mas.


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Ene 2021)

Larri dijo:


> Si os digo que hay una forma de multiplicar nuestros Iotas si nos unimos muchos, lo creeríais? Antes que suba mucho, podemos hacer subidas o bajadas entre todos, y aprovecharlas con CFDs en brokers como AVA, multiplicando nuestro dinero en AVA u otros brokers con ese CFD sin riesgo, al controlar nosotros el precio del Iota.
> 
> Si juntamos millones de Iotas esto se hace, primero bajando el precio y aprovechando la caída con CFDs, y luego recomprando todo, dando vuelta en V. Hay grupos que hacen esto, si queréis os paso a alguno de Telegram que hicieron esto en iota hace mas de 1 semana y volverán a hacerlo. Yo también por si acaso termino haciéndola, acopio. Y por tanto, no veo problema en comentar a mis socios de este hilo, la cantidad que tengo porque ya son 100K menos necesarios como para hacer ésta técnica si queréis. Y si sale bien la técnica, tendré más iotas. Sirve para cualquier acción o cripto con CFDs, pero IOTA por su escaso volumen y bajo precio, se hace ideal para realizar estos movimientos con la menor cantidad de dinero total posible, que son muchos millones los necesarios.
> 
> No es un simple PUMP,si es lo del pump y bump, eso pierde dinero normalmente al grupo. De este modo todos ganan, con CFDs en otros brokers, y los IOTA en binance o en bitfinex. Si tenemos suficientes CFD´s en el grupo, por cada 0.01 de subida en Iota podemos ganar más dinero del invertido en la propia moneda necesario como para hacer es subida. Es alucinante. Es más, si hablamos con la fundación o algo, y movemos precio por simple especulación, para devolverlo al mismo sitio, y ganar millones en ese mismo momento, es cosa como para llevarlo a la dirección. No es broma. Como todavía es una moneda controlada, antes de Julio da tiempo a hacer muchísimo dinero. Estoy por mandarle un email con la propuesta. ¿Me mandarán a tomar por culo? Supongo que sí, pero si los más de 100 que andan por aquí, lo solicitan, pues creo que podemos cambiar el mundo.



Créeme, los que mueven el mercado tienen más de 200, 300 o 500 giotas.

Y por cierto, son varios y están coordinados, tú no vas a poder manipular el precio contra otros con más capital y más experiencia.


----------



## Locoderemate (10 Ene 2021)

A una semana:
bitcoin +26%
iota +44%

joder


----------



## Locoderemate (10 Ene 2021)

Hay una cosa que me ha sorprendido, no muy gratamente la verdad. Hoy he pasado mis miotas dle exchange a mi billetera trinity, y la transacción ha sido muy lenta (más de 5 minutos). de hecho, llegué a pensar que los miotas se habían perdido porque mi billetera ha estado este tiempo sin decir nada. Con eths y bitcoins, al menos, en seguida la billetera te informa de la transacción y durante unos minutos te pone en espera. Pero aquí nada.¿es normal esto?


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Hay una cosa que me ha sorprendido, no muy gratamente la verdad. Hoy he pasado mis miotas dle exchange a mi billetera trinity, y la transacción ha sido muy lenta (más de 5 minutos). de hecho, llegué a pensar que los miotas se habían perdido porque mi billetera ha estado este tiempo sin decir nada. Con eths y bitcoins, al menos, en seguida la billetera te informa de la transacción y durante unos minutos te pone en espera. Pero aquí nada.¿es normal esto?



Pudiera ser el exchange, a veces tardan en procesar transacciones, aunque no descarto que fuera la red. En cualquier caso a la red en el estado actual le queda poco tiempo.


----------



## Locoderemate (11 Ene 2021)

Estoy mirando la gráfica y menudo arreon para arriba ha metido el miota... +2% en minutos


----------



## Integer (11 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Estoy mirando la gráfica y menudo arreon para arriba ha metido el miota... +2% en minutos



En este mundo un 2% es la risa.


----------



## Locoderemate (11 Ene 2021)

sí, pero hablando del iota....


----------



## Locoderemate (11 Ene 2021)

La grafica de iota está tomando muy buena pinta


----------



## paketazo (11 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> La grafica de iota está tomando muy buena pinta



De 0.42 a 0.37... A ver si el gafe no voy a ser yo?

Suerte


----------



## davitin (11 Ene 2021)

Lo de siempre, los vaivenes gostosos de iota....la peña riéndose de mi y yo aumentando mi posición sin meter un duro, vosotros a lo vuestro, seguid "aguantando", lol.


----------



## davitin (11 Ene 2021)

Eth también es un valor seguro para sacar pasta ahora mismo....para mi la inversión perfecta es BTC, Eth (valores seguros) e Iota (posible mega pelotazo a futuro).


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (11 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Estoy mirando la gráfica y menudo arreon para arriba ha metido el miota... +2% en minutos



Supongo eres troll... y si no lo eres, te esperan unas cuantas sorpresas (des)agradables


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Ene 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> De 0.42 a 0.37... A ver si el gafe no voy a ser yo?
> 
> Suerte




Entre tu y yo debe andar la cosa............ yo tambien estaba mirando esto de iota no compre por que no lo tenian en coinbase.

Cada dia estoy mas gilipollas veo 4 videos de 4 iliminados y sigo creyendo en el mesias y en que todos vamos a acabar ricos con 2 tonterias, mas tontos y no nacemos algunos..........

Parece mentira la semana que me he pegado mirando mierdas de estas pensando en lo de los 80000 euros del ethereum igual que cuando me creo los 10000 del oro...............


----------



## Integer (11 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Entre tu y yo debe andar la cosa............ yo tambien estaba mirando esto de iota no compre por que no lo tenian en coinbase.
> 
> Cada dia estoy mas gilipollas veo 4 videos de 4 iliminados y sigo creyendo en el mesias y en que todos vamos a acabar ricos con 2 tonterias, mas tontos y no nacemos algunos..........
> 
> Parece mentira la semana que me he pegado mirando mierdas de estas pensando en lo de los 80000 euros del ethereum igual que cuando me creo los 10000 del oro...............



Como objetivo a medio plazo, con que llegue a su ATH ya nos podríamos dar con un canto en los dientes.

Ahora a ver hasta donde corrige, mientras salivamos como el perro de Pavlov viendo como @davitin incrementa sus iotas, pensando que podríamos hacer lo mismo pero nos falta gramaje en las gónadas.


----------



## davitin (11 Ene 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Como objetivo a medio plazo, con que llegue a su ATH ya nos podríamos dar con un canto en los dientes.
> 
> Ahora a ver hasta donde corrige, mientras salivamos como el perro de Pavlov viendo como @davitin incrementa sus iotas, pensando que podríamos hacer lo mismo pero nos falta gramaje en las gónadas.



Me he descojonao con lo del "gramaje de las gónadas" jajaj


----------



## davitin (11 Ene 2021)

Menudos meneos está pegando esto...


----------



## Larri (11 Ene 2021)

Ircapo dijo:


> Eso está prohibido y penado por manipulación de mercado
> Efectivamente es una práctica bien conocida en el mundo financiero
> Si quieres hacerlo desde luego no avises a iota
> La cuestión aquí es ver quién es el organismo regulador.
> Escríbeme un privado, que tienes restringido tu perfil



Está prohibido en acciones, no en criptos.


----------



## Gatito Malo (11 Ene 2021)

Larri dijo:


> Está prohibido en acciones, no en criptos.



A mi me podria interesar


----------



## Larri (11 Ene 2021)

Hay maneras de apuntalar el precio de IOTA poco a poco para que "no baje". Y es hacer intercambios por comparación de ratio, con cosas externas. 

Por ejemplo, tengo un producto que la gente lo compra bien a 300 €, una artesanía (abanico) de un pintor muy conocido en Sevilla. Si yo lo vendo a 300 Iotas o menos, siempre que yo consiga un precio mejor al equivalente, me compensa, sobre todo si pienso que iota estará a 300 € en unos años. Si todos buscamos cosas así como para intercambiar y hacer win-win, levantamos esto sin problemas. Creo que hay más de 50K usuarios de Iota comprometidos e interesados.


----------



## Larri (11 Ene 2021)

Abanico del pintor Sevillano Pedro Moreno. 

Por ejemplo esta señora lo vende a 200 €, tal vez le haya costado más y ahora con covid lo suelta, o por el frío. En tiendas de Sevilla se encuentran hasta a 300 y 500 los más elaborados. 

Yo por ejemplo podría cambiar abanicos del autor por iotas, y que se vendan por fuera en euros, compráis más iotas y se venden más abanicos. Por lote puedo dejar precios de escándalo, y tengo más productos como para poder comerciar. Adelante con vuestras ideas, qué opinais de comercios de este tipo.


----------



## Larri (11 Ene 2021)

No sólo eso, puedo prestaros algunos abanicos para que vendáis, me llevo un %, y con el resto si quieres compras tus propios abanicos, o hacéis reservas sin tener que pagar ahora, se paga cuando se revenda, etc... podemos jugar a cosas así. O poner un precio regalado a los abanicos, como 50 € solo algunas unidades y que el precio vaya subiendo, conforme váis vendiendo me váis recomprando. Por ejemplo empezar por 100 Iotas por abanico. Todo esto para enredar un poco y divertirnos. Si no, pues supongo que pasaréis de mí como siempre


----------



## Larri (11 Ene 2021)

Perdón, que me he liado. Para apuntalar el precio, debo hacer como de exchanger del producto, y garantizar por ejemplo la recompra de cada abanico por 300 Iota, así como su reventa a 350 Iota por ejemplo. Así con cada producto que cada uno tenga disponible en cierta cantidad. ¿Qué os parece?


----------



## Locoderemate (11 Ene 2021)

Si tienes motos te compro una


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Ene 2021)

Gatito Malo dijo:


> A mi me podria interesar



Primer mensaje en el foro. Cuidado que quieren timaros.


----------



## Gatito Malo (11 Ene 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Primer mensaje en el foro. Cuidado que quieren timaros.



Simplemente no voy a dar mi telegram personal desde mi cuenta principal


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Ene 2021)

Gatito Malo dijo:


> Simplemente no voy a dar mi telegram personal desde mi cuenta principal



Ya, a engañar a otro sitio con los grupos de pump and dump.


----------



## Locoderemate (11 Ene 2021)

Mi cesta tabien es: bitoins eth y iota (y algo residual de XRp por si las moscas)


----------



## Locoderemate (11 Ene 2021)

Hoy he vuelto a cargar un poco de iotas


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (11 Ene 2021)

ahora en serio, que fijación tiene este foro con Iota? 
Me he metido a mirar twitter por 10 minutos y solo veo drama, drama y drama en la comunidad Iota: Come from Beyond quiere llevarles a juicio, David Sonstebo abandona el proyecto, un notas publica una conversación privada de la Iota fundation hablando de manipular el mercado... Y aquí estais todos tan panchos? Qué sabeis que yo no sepa para seguir dandole crédito a esta DRAMAcoin?


----------



## Locoderemate (11 Ene 2021)

Es como el facebook; una puta mierda de aplicación que mueve masas y billones jajaja

No, yo he visto un cambio en iota estos últimos 4 días, y el comportamiento que ha mostrado en esta corrección ha sido bastante sólido, podía haberse ido a tomar pol culo a 0,08€ de nuevo, pero ha corregido relativamente poco y parece recuperar bien los precios.

Veremos.


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Ene 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> ahora en serio, que fijación tiene este foro con Iota?
> Me he metido a mirar twitter por 10 minutos y solo veo drama, drama y drama en la comunidad Iota: Come from Beyond quiere llevarles a juicio, David Sonstebo abandona el proyecto, un notas publica una conversación privada de la Iota fundation hablando de manipular el mercado... Y aquí estais todos tan panchos? Qué sabeis que yo no sepa para seguir dandole crédito a esta DRAMAcoin?



Es mucho mejor proyecto que la mierda que llevas en tu avatar, todo caerá por su propio peso cuando se empiece a ver qué ethereum no escala lo suficiente para lo que se le va a exigir, mientras que IOTA está infinitamente más capacitada para hacerlo, ya que lleva otra arquitectura creada desde 0 especifícamente para eso.

Eso y que tiene todas las papeletas para ser el estándar global del iot.


----------



## Locoderemate (12 Ene 2021)

Yo supongo que a iota le costará un poco subir y romper 1€.


----------



## Azkenchack (12 Ene 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> ahora en serio, que fijación tiene este foro con Iota?
> Me he metido a mirar twitter por 10 minutos y solo veo drama, drama y drama en la comunidad Iota: Come from Beyond quiere llevarles a juicio, David Sonstebo abandona el proyecto, un notas publica una conversación privada de la Iota fundation hablando de manipular el mercado... Y aquí estais todos tan panchos? Qué sabeis que yo no sepa para seguir dandole crédito a esta DRAMAcoin?



Ser seguidor de IOTA es como ser del Atleti...
Si tu equipo de futbol es otro o no te gusta el fútbol, no comprenderás nunca porqué muchos de nosotros somos sufridos seguidores de esta cripto.
Por cierto, este año veo al Atleti con muchas posibilidades de ganar la Liga...ahí lo dejo

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Ene 2021)

Empresas alemanas están construyendo interoperabilidad entre GaiaX y IOTA.

EN Press release: Using Manufacturing Data Sovereignly with the WZL/IPT MachineCloud


----------



## Bob Page (13 Ene 2021)

Venga... Todamún


----------



## Manolo y Benito (14 Ene 2021)

Me he decidido comprar IOTA, sería mi primera inversión en criptomonedas, sería a largo plazo, no quiero tradear ni estar muy pendiente de ellas. Meter 1000 o 2000€ y olvidarme. Creo que esta cripto está bien para lo que yo busco. 

Por lo que he leído por aquí, lo mas fácil sería Bitpanda, me da confianza al ser europeo. ¿Recomendáis dejarlos en el monedero de bitpanda? O sería mejor en otro tipo Metamask? En Bitpanda pone que cobran comisión: 

Se cobrará una comisión de depósito si la cantidad es inferior a:
MIOTA 10.0000
Comisión de depósito en monedero:
MIOTA 0.1000

Esos 0.1 miotas de comisión son anuales? mensuales? no especifica nada...

Y por último, ¿creéis que es buen momento de entrar? o después de esta subida que ha tenido puede bajar algo?


----------



## Integer (14 Ene 2021)

Manolo y Benito dijo:


> Me he decidido comprar IOTA, sería mi primera inversión en criptomonedas, sería a largo plazo, no quiero tradear ni estar muy pendiente de ellas. Meter 1000 o 2000€ y olvidarme. Creo que esta cripto está bien para lo que yo busco.
> 
> Por lo que he leído por aquí, lo mas fácil sería Bitpanda, me da confianza al ser europeo. ¿Recomendáis dejarlos en el monedero de bitpanda? O sería mejor en otro tipo Metamask? En Bitpanda pone que cobran comisión:
> 
> ...



Casi no hay por dónde cogerlo. Todo mal.

Si realmente vas a largo, monedero Trinity hasta que saquen Firefly. No las dejes en exchange.

Si realmente vas a largo, te da igual comprar a los 0.34 actuales que a 0.28.

Expresas planes de largo plazo con andanzas de corto.


----------



## Manolo y Benito (14 Ene 2021)

Lo que me gusta de Bitpanda es la sencillez, haces transferencias sepa sin comisiones, es una empresa Austriaca que por lo que he leído es bastante fiable, no se como va de comisiones si intercambias criptos, pero en principio no es mi intención, en itoa si tienes mas de 10.000 miotas no te cobran nada. Y por retirar fiat a tu banco nuevamente parece ser que tampoco cobran comisión. ¿que riesgo hay en tener 2.000€ invertidos en itoa dentro de bitpanda comparado con tenerlos en el Santander?


----------



## ninfireblade (14 Ene 2021)

Manolo y Benito dijo:


> Me he decidido comprar IOTA, sería mi primera inversión en criptomonedas, sería a largo plazo, no quiero tradear ni estar muy pendiente de ellas. Meter 1000 o 2000€ y olvidarme. Creo que esta cripto está bien para lo que yo busco.
> 
> Por lo que he leído por aquí, lo mas fácil sería Bitpanda, me da confianza al ser europeo. ¿Recomendáis dejarlos en el monedero de bitpanda? O sería mejor en otro tipo Metamask? En Bitpanda pone que cobran comisión:
> 
> ...




Si quieres dormir tranquilo compra Bitcoin y olvídate de todas estas shitcoins


----------



## Manolo y Benito (14 Ene 2021)

Lo que no sé es si en el monedero de bitpanda sólamente tienes tu las claves, pues si fuera así aunque quebrara o hackearan bitpanda, los iotas no los pierdes. Otra cosa son los depósitos que tengas en su cuenta, que eso entiendo que es como si lo tines en Paypal, Twip, etc..


----------



## Gian Gastone (14 Ene 2021)




----------



## Manolo y Benito (14 Ene 2021)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Si quieres dormir tranquilo compra Bitcoin y olvídate de todas estas shitcoins



Bitcoin lo veo bien si quieres salirte del sistema
No es troleo.. Y no me lo tomo a mal... no tengo ni puta idea. Por eso digo lo de Bitpanda, porque parece fácil y bastante fiable. Me habláis de Trinity, Firefly y me suena a chino. 

He hecho una prueba y he enviado por transferencia sepa 30€ al depósito de Bitpanda. Entiendo que esto es como un saldo que tu metes para luego cambiar a criptos lo que tu quieras en el momento. Pues la transferencia pone que tarda 2 o 3 dias. Mi duda es si luego en los monederos que hay en Bitpanda eres sólo dueño tu de tus criptos (como si fueran wallets) o por el contrario Bitpanda o algún Hacker te los puede quitar. Entiendo que si después de comprarlos los pasas a Metamask ya sólamente tu eres dueño de las claves y nadie te los puede quitar (sólamente tu si pierdes las claves).
Resumiendo ¿Bitpanda es exchange y wallet o sólamente es un exchange? Yo mismo lo comprobaré en cuanto me llegue el dinero y pueda comprar unos iotas de prueba.


----------



## calamatron (14 Ene 2021)

Compra iota y no te arrepentiras,luego los pasas a firefly que sera facil y ya esta.
No hagas ni outo caso a los que no te la recomiendan xq no ven mas alla de bitcoin


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (14 Ene 2021)

Permítime corregirte tu consejo financiero, compadre:



calamatron dijo:


> Compra iota y no te arrepentiras, luego los pasas a firefly que sera *un lio de cojones como en otras ocasiones con wallets de iota* y ya esta.
> Escucha por si acaso a los que no te la recomiendan xq no ven mas alla de *bitcoin, ethereum, polkadot, cardano, cosmos, o cualquier proyecto DeFI con mucho más potencial que iota*.


----------



## Locoderemate (14 Ene 2021)

Yo he comprado varios miles de miotas (millones de iotas) en bitpanda. El exchange va muy bien, pero los he sacado y los guardo en el wallet de trinity, que en semanas se tendra que passar al firefly como te han dicho. La semilla y la contraseñs las guardo en la caja fuerte. 

A diferencia del bitcoin, el iota es una inversion de altoriesgo por asi decirlo. Pues que salga bien a mediolargo plazo depende de que el proyecto vaya consolidando los plazos que se ha marcado a nivel tecnico. Por este motivo, una vez comprados unos miles de miotas ya puedes olvidarte de la cotizacion, pero debes mantenerte informado del desarrollo tecnico de la moneda; por ejemplo leyendo periodicamente este hilo mismo. Seguramente se nos pediran cambios a los que tenemos iotas, como lo de traspasarlos al firefly


----------



## Manolo y Benito (14 Ene 2021)

Muchas gracias, me has aclarado la duda.


----------



## Manolo y Benito (14 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Yo he comprado varios miles de *miotas (millones de iotas)* en bitpanda. El exchange va muy bien, pero los he sacado y los guardo en el wallet de trinity, que en semanas se tendra que passar al firefly como te han dicho. La semilla y la contraseñs las guardo en la caja fuerte.
> 
> A diferencia del bitcoin, el iota es una inversion de altoriesgo por asi decirlo. Pues que salga bien a mediolargo plazo depende de que el proyecto vaya consolidando los plazos que se ha marcado a nivel tecnico. Por este motivo, una vez comprados unos miles de miotas ya puedes olvidarte de la cotizacion, pero debes mantenerte informado del desarrollo tecnico de la moneda; por ejemplo leyendo periodicamente este hilo mismo. Seguramente se nos pediran cambios a los que tenemos iotas, como lo de traspasarlos al firefly



Una duda a lo que pongo en negrita, se supone que MIOTA es la criptomoneda en sí, e IOTA es el proyecto verdad? luego un MIOTA son 0.35€ ahora mismo, que es la unidad de la criptomoneda... no me cuadra eso de que un IOTA sea un millon de MIOTAS.


----------



## Locoderemate (14 Ene 2021)

Manolo y Benito dijo:


> Una duda a lo que pongo en negrita, se supone que MIOTA es la criptomoneda en sí, e IOTA es el proyecto verdad? luego un MIOTA son 0.35€ ahora mismo, que es la unidad de la criptomoneda... no me cuadra eso de que un IOTA sea un millon de MIOTAS.



Por 0,35 eur tu compras un miota, y por tanto un millon de iotas del mismo modo que por 32.500 eur ahora comprarias un bitcoin y por tanto 100.000.000 satoshis.


----------



## easyridergs (14 Ene 2021)

IOTA


----------



## Locoderemate (15 Ene 2021)

Hoy parece que el iota está haciendo de nuevo un poco el chicharro... jajaja


----------



## easyridergs (15 Ene 2021)

El NOM juega a nuestro favor.


----------



## Locoderemate (15 Ene 2021)

Parece que nuestro chicharro premium se vuelve a animar


----------



## Manolo y Benito (15 Ene 2021)

Hoy he comprado unos miotas de prueba en Bitpanda y te cobran un 5% directo de comisión, y si cambio a € nuevamente me cobran un 2%. Lo que no cobran es para meter € por transferencia, y tengo entendido que para sacar € a tu cuenta IBAN nuevamente tampoco los cobran.


----------



## Locoderemate (15 Ene 2021)

Hoy nuestro chicharrito tiene ganas de salsa; sube, baja y no para quieto.

Si, manolo, lo de los exchange y sus comisiones... Antes de entrar en las cryptos te lo venden como algo libre, propio, etc y luego te topas con los exchanges. Pero creo que ira cambiando


----------



## iaGulin (16 Ene 2021)

Alguno podría poner el enlace a algún video o blog que expliquen, para boomers tontos, como pasarlo a una wallet y conservarlos correctamente x favor?


----------



## Manolo y Benito (16 Ene 2021)

¿Qué comisiones de compra estáis pagando? un 5% en Bitpanda me parece mucho, pero no sé lo que se paga en otros exchanges.


----------



## Gian Gastone (16 Ene 2021)

De la nueva estrella polkadot (fugaz?) no se ha hablado nada en estos foros, hemos perdido otro pelotazo mis queridos IOTAS.


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (17 Ene 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> De la nueva estrella polkadot (fugaz?) no se ha hablado nada en estos foros, hemos perdido otro pelotazo mis queridos IOTAS.




No hay más ciego que el que no quiere ver. Hilo creado en agosto con los DOTs a 3 eureles la unidad:

Polkadot (DOT) ¿to the Moon?


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (17 Ene 2021)

No entiendo a que viene tu respuesta. Yo sólo he probado que sí que se había hablado de Polkadot en este foro ya que *Gian Gastone* decia que no. Y de hecho se hizo desde que salio al mercado. Lo que haya hecho o no el OP de es hilo con su vida es irrelevante.


----------



## paketazo (17 Ene 2021)

DOT lleva una subida muy gorda, pero no solo esa, casi todas las relacionadas con su ecosistema se han pegado pepinazos (las que he mencionado estas semanas POLS o CRU por ejemplo)

El ecosistema DEFI pegó en su día buenos pelotazos...yo no metería ahora mismo mucho ahí dentro, pero claro...¿Quién sabe hasta dónde?

Las modas son las modas, si llegas tarde a ellas, todos se ríen de ti.


----------



## paketazo (18 Ene 2021)

El indicador de interés del foro en IOTA ha caído de cojones...quizá sea el momento de esperar cosas buenas en el precio.

Yo ya le gano un 10% a mi inversión longeva...cuando estaba a 0,09$ no lo tenía tan claro.

Venga, esta me da que será la buena...o ya no será.




Pasar 0,40$ era un hito importante y parece que lo estamos consolidando, si logramos superar 0,47$ en cierres, empezarán a fijarse en la "mierda" esta algunos mortales más.

Si continúa esta envolvente lateral con un leve toque de alcismo desde el 0,06$, deberíamos ver los 0,60$ antes de 2 meses. Por cierto, el volumen ya no es una tontería, con lo que podría haber acabado la acumulación.


----------



## Locoderemate (18 Ene 2021)

Con iota hay que tener paciencia. De momento podemos estar contentos pq en las ultimas semanas su comportamiento almenos anda en sintonia con el bitcoin, hecho que no ocurria antes. 

Veremos


----------



## Locoderemate (18 Ene 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> El indicador de interés del foro en IOTA ha caído de cojones...quizá sea el momento de esperar cosas buenas en el precio.
> 
> Yo ya le gano un 10% a mi inversión longeva...cuando estaba a 0,09$ no lo tenía tan claro.
> 
> ...



Acaba de sobrepasar los 0.47$. Veremos lo que aguanta


----------



## Gian Gastone (18 Ene 2021)

a roto el máximo anual (52 week) de los 0.4744$, sería bueno un crecimiento lineal pero constante, ya que el volumen de ooperaciones actual (como en otras criptos), es muy superior a del 2018.


----------



## easyridergs (18 Ene 2021)

Felicidades a los que compraron el año pasado a 7 céntimos, cuando iba a morir y tal, yo solo pude pillar a 13 céntimos unos cuantos GI.

Pero ya sabéis, de momento el precio no importa. Aunque mejor aprovecharse de la agonía, que dejarse llevar por el frenesí.


----------



## Integer (18 Ene 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> Felicidades a los que compraron el año pasado a 7 céntimos, cuando iba a morir y tal, yo solo pude pillar a 13 céntimos unos cuantos GI.
> 
> Pero ya sabéis, de momento el precio no importa. Aunque mejor aprovecharse de la agonía, que dejarse llevar por el frenesí.



En esos momentos bajos le metí y bajé la media una barbaridad. Contento estoy, pero voy para largo.

Muy largo.

Pero sí, algo que todos debemos aprender es a comprar en los grandes bajones, cuando parece que se va a cero.

No vuelve a pasar lo de marzo de este año sin que le meta a algo.

** EDITO **

Que recuerdo que ETH bajó como a $82 o €... y me hago cruces de no haberle entrado fuerte.


----------



## paketazo (18 Ene 2021)

Es grato leeros, y ver que más o menos la mayoría vamos saliendo de perdidas latentes.

Espero que en breve llegue la siguiente encrucijada de todo inversor, y es ¿vendo ahora que ya le gano, después de perder durante meses o años?

Yo no os puedo decir lo que hacer, pero por ejemplo he tenido ya 3 veces la oportunidad de vender en ganancias y no lo he hecho, pero quizá sí sería interesante para los que se jueguen aquí algo más que una pequeña perdida patrimonial asumible, que en cuanto tengan un ROI de al menos el 100% vayan tomando menos riesgos.

De momento es importante como dije mantener los 0,47$ y consolidar ahí antes de ir a por esos 0,57$ de mayo del 2019, los volúmenes desde noviembre son muy interesantes, pero para partir la pana hace falta como poco un volumen 4 veces mayor y de manera constante.

Ojo a BTC que se trae una subida vertical difícil de mantener al menos del tirón, y podría ir a apoyar a los 27000$ lo que quizá arrastre al resto de cryptos.

Comento esto último para mantener los pies en el suelo, ya que por muy bien que lo haga IOTA está subyugada a este ecosistema BTC, y dudo que de momento vaya contra corriente en un retroceso amplio de BTC, aun que por mi ojalá.

un saludo


----------



## Amapizpis (18 Ene 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Es grato leeros, y ver que más o menos la mayoría vamos saliendo de perdidas latentes.
> 
> Espero que en breve llegue la siguiente encrucijada de todo inversor, y es ¿vendo ahora que ya le gano, después de perder durante meses o años?
> 
> ...



A largo plazo esta claro que subira mas, lo que no quita que mañana o en una semana pueda irse a 0.30$ perfectamente

(o no, tambien podria subir mañana y no volver nunca mas a estos precios)


----------



## Azkenchack (18 Ene 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Es grato leeros, y ver que más o menos la mayoría vamos saliendo de perdidas latentes.
> 
> Espero que en breve llegue la siguiente encrucijada de todo inversor, y es ¿vendo ahora que ya le gano, después de perder durante meses o años?
> 
> ...



En mi caso particular, creo que vendería el 20% para compensar todo lo invertido y el 80% se quedaría en IOTA sabiendo que, si al final fracasa, no habría ganado ni perdido.
No sé, ese 20% tampoco me saca ni de rico ni de pobre....pero cuando IOTA estuvo en máximos era una cantidad interesante como para haber replegado velas.
Pude haberlo hecho a lo largo del 2018, del 2019, del 2020...¿lo haré en el 2021?
Lo poco que he aprendido de este mundo es que lo que sube muy rápido, como no espabiles, lo pierdes en una semana...
Pero vender todo y salirme de IOTA completamente, no entra en mis planes

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## IVNP71 (19 Ene 2021)

Hoy he comprado 24,84 IOTA, mi primera vez en el mundo cripto y espero que suba aunque sea a largo plazo.Estaba dudando entre IOTA y Cardano y al final me decidí por IOTA ya que me da la impresión que tendrá más futuro pero en cualquier caso también invertiré en Cardano.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## paketazo (19 Ene 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Hoy he comprado 24,84 IOTA, mi primera vez en el mundo cripto y espero que suba aunque sea a largo plazo.Estaba dudando entre IOTA y Cardano y al final me decidí por IOTA ya que me da la impresión que tendrá más futuro pero en cualquier caso también invertiré en Cardano.
> Pozdrawiam.



Todo en este mundo depende de la ley de la oferta y demanda.

Cuando ETH comenzaba a rodar, la verdad, pocos o muy pocos sabían para que servía. Ya costaba entender BTC así que ETH pocos visionarios lo supieron ver.

IOTA pienso que le sucede algo similar...hasta que no se empiecen a implementar cosas tangibles, entendemos que puede tener potencial, pero claro, una cosa es pensar que algo puede ser bueno, y otra apostar a que será bueno.

Por lo de pronto se mantiene vivo el proyecto, y aparentemente mejor que nunca, ya que el desarrollo es proporcionalmente más que en épocas pasadas.

EN este mundillo, yo solo sé o hacer hold o mirar desde el banquillo, ya que tratar de especular y coger la ola buena y salirte rápido, queda reservado para privilegiados que o tienen suerte o viven pegados a la cotización.

Evidentemente si no considerase que IOTA tiene potencial, no hubiera apostado, pero claro, si hubiera puesto ese dinero en BTC ya hubiera ganado, y ahora tengo costo de oportunidad perdido.

De todos modos, sigo creyendo que si se repiten patrones pasados, y nos mantenemos en esta mini tendencia, es solo cuestión de poco tiempo salir disparados.

Por lo de pronto estamos sobre 0,47$ algo que dudaba sucediera ayer, pues contaba con una corrección hasta 0,42$ y sin embargo ha respetado el patrón alcista de corto plazo.

Si logramos pasar el medio dólar evidentemente empezará a fluir pasta de especuladores que tratarán de pillar la ola hasta al menos 1$

Mucha suerte a todos, y espero que el tiempo de espera compense el costo de oportunidad.


----------



## Integer (19 Ene 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> EN este mundillo, yo solo sé o hacer hold o mirar desde el banquillo, ya que tratar de especular y coger la ola buena y salirte rápido, queda reservado para privilegiados que o tienen suerte o viven pegados a la cotización.



Una de mis mejores experiencias en intradia, por hacer tiempo.

Un día me tuve que quedar en casa. Para poneros en contexto, al día siguiente iba a ser colonoscopizado, así que debía "limpiar" los intestinos. Me dieron dos sobres que me tenía que tomar con agua y otros dos laxantes en pastilla.

En el momento de comprarlos la farmacéutica miró con incertidumbre y pregunto si tenía que tomar todo eso. Así lo ponía en el volante del médico. Yo no sabía la que se me venía encima (o debajo, según se mire), pero su reacción ya me puso sobre la pista.

Llegué a casa y no sin ciertos nervios vacié el contenido del primer sobre en un vaso con agua. Mi primera vez, nunca antes había tomado nada para ayudarme a evacuar. ¿Cómo sería?

Me sentí con los deberes hechos. Ahora tocaba esperar.

Mientras tanto, y ya que no podía ir a trabajar, me puse a mirar como iba XRP. Nunca me gustó, pero había que reconocer que para sacar pasta era buena.

Ese día tenía bastante movilidad arriba y abajo, como mis intestinos, pero eso era algo que todavía no había descubierto, aunque por poco tiempo.

Decidí coger 600 tethers y escalonar entradas. Retortijón. Retortijón seguido de semi-incontinencia. Parece que ya está aquí.

Voy a evacuar y debo admitir que no es que fuera fácil, es que lo difícil era no soltar lastre. Qué barbaridad, y solo acababa de empezar, pero claro, eso no lo sabía.

Me recompongo y empiezo a hidratarme con agua. Ya me había dicho el médico que bebiera mucho.

Las primeras órdenes habían entrado, así que puse órdenes de venta para esas cantidades a un porcentaje determinado de ganancia. Siguió bajando, como todo, literalmente. Entraron nuevas órdenes de compra y salieron nuevos efluvios rectales. Cabe destacar que a estas alturas y a pesar del poco tiempo que había pasado, la palabra efluvio está totalmente justificada.

Estuve durante varias horas levantándome cada 5-10 minutos. Y cada vez que volvía había comprado o vendido algo.

La automatización llegó a tal punto que empecé a experimentar con zumos y alternando sabores para comprobar si lo que estaba echando era producto de la ingesta inmediata o la anterior. Es la inmediata. El tracto digestivo estaba a pleno rendimiento, los tiempos de confirmación de bloque de mi organismo eran absurdamente rápidos (aunque bloque no es la palabra, realmente era más como el tangle).

Si bebía zumo de naranja, eso mismo sacaba un minuto más tarde.

Por cierto, y como experiencia vital, si algún día os veis en un brete similar, no os recomiendo que abuséis del zumo. Acabas con cierta irritación muy molesta, probablemente por la acidez del mismo.

Total, que me desvío, acabé con 800 usdt que brillaban en mi exchange de confianza tanto como mis intestinos en apenas 6 horas.

Algo que me planteo a menudo es si me salió todo tan bien porque no tenía tiempo para pensar excesivamente en las órdenes de compra y venta, así que las ponía antes de irme a evacuar, o fue simple casualidad. No es la primera vez que por pensar algo demasiado pierdo el tren.


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Ene 2021)




----------



## IVNP71 (19 Ene 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Hoy he comprado 24,84 IOTA, mi primera vez en el mundo cripto y espero que suba aunque sea a largo plazo.Estaba dudando entre IOTA y Cardano y al final me decidí por IOTA ya que me da la impresión que tendrá más futuro pero en cualquier caso también invertiré en Cardano.
> Pozdrawiam.



Por cierto, las he comprado mediante la exchange wallet Uphold que me la descargué por el tema del navegador Brave y su token Bat.
Alguien tiene la trust wallet? Me han hablado bien de este monedero para descargar y quisiera saber qué tal es.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## davitin (19 Ene 2021)

Parece que está subiendo todo, todo menos iota claro....eth va camino de los 1400,....


----------



## orbeo (19 Ene 2021)

Es que Iota ahora es competencia de Theter


----------



## Gian Gastone (19 Ene 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Parece que está subiendo todo, todo menos iota claro....eth va camino de los 1400,....



Si hubieras comprado 'baldosas' de Beach Road en Pathaya, ayer se revalorizarón un 90% en 1h, luego cayo .


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (19 Ene 2021)

orbeo dijo:


> Es que Iota ahora es competencia de Theter



 por lo estable o por que busca la paridad con el dolar?


----------



## paketazo (19 Ene 2021)

ojo que hoy podemos pasar los 0,50$ perdidos en junio del 2019.


----------



## IVNP71 (19 Ene 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> ojo que hoy podemos pasar los 0,50$ perdidos en junio del 2019.



Esperemos que así sea!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## orbeo (19 Ene 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> por lo estable o por que busca la paridad con el dolar?



Por lo menos Tether vale 1 dolar!!


----------



## Integer (19 Ene 2021)

0.498 vamossssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## calamatron (19 Ene 2021)

Ojito q se esta disparando,xfin la gente ve el potencial de iota,donde estan ahora los bitconianps q la criticaban?,venga salir debajo de las piedras visionarios.


----------



## Larri (19 Ene 2021)

De momento le gano más del 20% si vuelvo a cambiar mis Iotas por bitcoins. Yo esperaba un 2500% aprox, mínimo 1000%, máximo 5000%. Pero de momento, va avanzando, estoy satisfecho.


----------



## Larri (19 Ene 2021)

Por cierto, no seamos tan idiotas de salir pronto de esto, creo que habría que esperar como mínimo a mediados o finales de año cuando el Iota 2.0 esté ya listo. Como queramos racanear unos euros y estemos fuera, podemos arrepentirnos mucho. Que cada uno modifique su cartera como para que si pierde, no le duela mucho, y poder aguantar más a largo a ver qué pasa. Igual acabamos todos forrados con esta cosa.


----------



## T-34 (19 Ene 2021)

el que pedalea, que no deje de pedalear, que ya casi estamos e 0.50, que pare una vez conseguidos, ahi ya caeremos a 0.01


----------



## IVNP71 (19 Ene 2021)

Tranquilidad señores que esto va poco a poco yo por ejemplo me lo tomo como si fuera un depósito en euros o złotych en una cuenta bancaria y a esperar aunque sea a largo plazo, no hay problema.
Y todos los meses un puñadito de iotas que compraré para mantenerlos ahí y no, no me he olvidado del Cardano que también lo tengo entre ojo.
Por cierto, también he animado a la mujer a entrar en el mundo de las criptos para que se vaya animando y también invierta y sepa de qué va este mundillo.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Bob Page (19 Ene 2021)

La resistencia del 0.5 es jodida, si lo pasamos sería muy buena noticia


----------



## Azkenchack (20 Ene 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Por cierto, también he animado a la mujer a entrar en el mundo de las criptos para que se vaya animando y también invierta y sepa de qué va este mundillo.
> Pozdrawiam.



ERROR...Venderás cuando ella venda, os compraréis un SUV y tu te quedarás sin Lambo

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (20 Ene 2021)

Enters:

Eth: 1075
Iota: 0.36


----------



## Suburban2 (20 Ene 2021)

Azkenchack dijo:


> ERROR...Venderás cuando ella venda, os compraréis un SUV y tu te quedarás sin Lambo
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk



Si vendiese la mitad de mi IOTA ahora, ya tendria para una moto de malote con el beneficio! It's all good news!


----------



## Integer (20 Ene 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Enters:
> 
> Eth: 1075
> Iota: 0.36



En €, entiendo.


----------



## davitin (20 Ene 2021)

Integer dijo:


> En €, entiendo.



Aquí solo usamos dolares.


----------



## Locoderemate (20 Ene 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Aquí solo usamos dolares.



No es cierto


----------



## davitin (20 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> No es cierto



Vale.


----------



## IVNP71 (20 Ene 2021)

IOTA 0.35905 uffff! 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Integer (20 Ene 2021)

En base a la minería que voy haciendo... creo que hemos llegado al techo por ahora.

Con el mercado actual, tal como voy generando voy vendiendo,:

PRECIO BTC-------FECHA
34347.00 USDT 2021-01-20
37117.21 USDT 2021-01-19
35350.00 USDT 2021-01-18
37088.55 USDT 2021-01-16
40269.77 USDT 2021-01-09
36825.65 USDT 2021-01-07
31355.40 USDT 2021-01-05


----------



## easyridergs (20 Ene 2021)

Integer dijo:


> En base a la minería que voy haciendo... creo que hemos llegado al techo por ahora.
> 
> Con el mercado actual, tal como voy generando voy vendiendo,:
> 
> ...



Cómo estableces el precio de BTC en base a la minería? En el sentido de tienes en cuenta el coste del minado, contando el aumento de dificultad, equipos y electricidad, y lo relacionas con la restricción en la oferta de BTC y la sobre demanda de tether. Cual crees que puede ser el nuevo mínimo que rentabilice la minería ?


----------



## paketazo (20 Ene 2021)

Integer dijo:


> En base a la minería que voy haciendo... creo que hemos llegado al techo por ahora.
> 
> Con el mercado actual, tal como voy generando voy vendiendo,:
> 
> ...



desarrolla un poco. Gracias


----------



## PlanetaOTC (20 Ene 2021)




----------



## Integer (20 Ene 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> desarrolla un poco. Gracias



En los números se ve lo mismo que en las velas, pero no espero un momento determinado para vender, saco a medida que genero, con la salvedad de un salto que fue por un problema con el 2FA.

Sin "manipulación" por mi parte en cuanto a esperar momento propicio, un flujo constante de ventas ha llegado a un máximo para retroceder, volver a subir (pero no llegar a igualar), retroceder nuevamente...

No se, parece que se le acaba el aire.

Y hoy eth ha superado en volumen a BTC (al menos mientras lo monitorizaba), pero su precio... Ptché. Si ganas al rey en volumen y no lo estás petando... Igual está dejando entrever el fostión que viene.

No se, igual estoy en un sesgo cognitivo porque ahora mismo me interesa que BTC baje.

Las iotas no las vendo.


----------



## paketazo (20 Ene 2021)

Integer dijo:


> En los números se ve lo mismo que en las velas, pero no espero un momento determinado para vender, saco a medida que genero, con la salvedad de un salto que fue por un problema con el 2FA.
> 
> Sin "manipulación" por mi parte en cuanto a esperar momento propicio, un flujo constante de ventas ha llegado a un máximo para retroceder, volver a subir (pero no llegar a igualar), retroceder nuevamente...
> 
> ...



coincido contigo. Y usando otro método que poco o nada tiene que ver.

En cuanto a IOTA todo depende que se desacople de BTC, si no, veremos sangre en las calles de nuevo, que es por otra parte, lo más probable. Si el patrón se cumple, BTC debería ir a la zona de 28.000 en un primer momento para el primer rebote, a partir del cual se irá aflojando poco a poco en tendencia bajista de largo plazo.


----------



## Integer (20 Ene 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> coincido contigo. Y usando otro método que poco o nada tiene que ver.
> 
> En cuanto a IOTA todo depende que se desacople de BTC, si no, veremos sangre en las calles de nuevo, que es por otra parte, lo más probable. Si el patrón se cumple, BTC debería ir a la zona de 28.000 en un primer momento para el primer rebote, a partir del cual se irá aflojando poco a poco en tendencia bajista de largo plazo.



Cuenta, cuenta. Que ven tus ojos de elfo?

They're taking the bitcoins to Isengard!


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Ene 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Cuenta, cuenta. Que ven tus ojos de elfo?
> 
> They're taking the bitcoins to Isengard!



Cuenta tu tambien, que yo estoy en tu sintonia pero no tengo tecnicismos para esplicarlo, llevo varios dias diciendo que se cae por pequeñas apreciaciones que fui viendo aun sin tener ni puta idea.


----------



## paketazo (20 Ene 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Cuenta, cuenta. Que ven tus ojos de elfo?
> 
> They're taking the bitcoins to Isengard!



Generalmente cuando una vela mensual cierra por debajo de su 50% de subida, puede indicar agotamiento. Para confirmarlo, la siguiente vela, la de febrero, y en caso de que durante los 10 días que quedan BTC no cierre por encima de 35.000 el escenario seguiría siendo aceptable, sí y solo sí BTC no supera los 40.000$ durante febrero en algún momento.

Por otra parte, el RSI está en mensual muy sobre comprado, me sale 95, y eso generalmente indica corrección.

Quiero equivocarme en esta predicción, pues no me apetece vivir de nuevo un periodo de goteo multi anual en la cotización cripto, pero los patrones suelen repetirse porcentualmente de un modo bastante aproximado, siendo la variable tiempo la más impredecible.

No creo que me encuentres en Isengard, yo más bien soy de U+1F71A

ojo que si esto se cumple la temporada que todos esperan de alt season va a ser un espejismo.

un saludo


----------



## davitin (21 Ene 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Generalmente cuando una vela mensual cierra por debajo de su 50% de subida, puede indicar agotamiento. Para confirmarlo, la siguiente vela, la de febrero, y en caso de que durante los 10 días que quedan BTC no cierre por encima de 35.000 el escenario seguiría siendo aceptable, sí y solo sí BTC no supera los 40.000$ durante febrero en algún momento.
> 
> Por otra parte, el RSI está en mensual muy sobre comprado, me sale 95, y eso generalmente indica corrección.
> 
> ...



Bueno, el que no se consuela es por qué no quiere....si hay corrección gorda tendremos otra oportunidad para meternos en BTC a buen precio y recomprar Iota más barato, yo siempre he dicho que la pasta está más en los vaivenes, con su riesgo claro, ....pegar el pelotazo de una sola vez es lo difícil.

De todos modos calma, este mercado es muy irracional y está manipulado, BTC puede caer a 20.000 otra vez y luego pegar un petardazo hasta los 100.000 de golpe arrastrando a todo dios.


----------



## Integer (21 Ene 2021)

Nada, me he puesto a jugar con las rayitas en la gráfica de 1 hora.




Para hacer una entrada y vender a cortísimo plazo (igual 1-5 horas) podríamos estar en buen momento, esperando el rebote que nos meta en el canal descendente, pero ya se sabe.

@paketazo apuntaba a 28000, no va desencaminado.


----------



## paketazo (21 Ene 2021)

Coincido plenamente @Integer , y eso me empieza a preocupar.

Deberíamos ver rebote por la zona actual hasta 33400$ aprox...pero claro, todo esto es especular.


----------



## Integer (21 Ene 2021)




----------



## davitin (21 Ene 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Nada, me he puesto a jugar con las rayitas en la gráfica de 1 hora.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 550267
> 
> ...



Quieres decir que nos espera un mini rebote y luego una bajada de BTC hasta los 28000 mínimo?


----------



## Integer (21 Ene 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Quieres decir que nos espera un mini rebote y luego una bajada de BTC hasta los 28000 mínimo?



Yo creo que hemos tocado techo y estamos en plena fase de negación.




El rebote, sea ahora o dentro de x sería el retorno a la normalidad etc etc.

No confundirse, esto no tiene nada que ver con el apunte que he hecho para una entrada y salida rápida. Eso es surfear, y ahí tú tienes más experiencia, pero creo que no es el momento, especialmente si estamos caminando tras el apogeo de la gráfica de las burbujas.

En nuestra cabeza todos pensamos "todavía no, un poco más". Ojito.

Yo me he desprendido de todo BTC y ETH durante la última semana. Podría haber sido un error, pero estoy satisfecho con lo obtenido, y eso es prácticamente alcanzar el nirvana, aprender a contentarse con las ganancias.

Si se confirma que ha explotado, queda un largo camino de paciencia.

Las iotas no las vendo. Gloria o muerte, etc etc.


----------



## paketazo (21 Ene 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Yo creo que hemos tocado techo y estamos en plena fase de negación.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 550298



Esa gráfica, la deberíamos llevar tatuada en la frente.


----------



## davitin (21 Ene 2021)

Creo que BTC se va a quedar moñeco en breve....a ver si sube un poco y puedo hacer la ultima "suelta" de iota y luego a esperar.


----------



## paketazo (21 Ene 2021)

Creo que para los especuladores la zona de 40.000$ fue buena para soltar algo de lastre, y hacer hold por si tocaban los 100.000$ ya.

Por otra parte, si BTC cayera un 80%, que podría ser, pero nadie lo sabe, muchas alts si siguen el patrón posiblemente ya desaparecerían del plano, pues volverían a precios de derribo y supongo quedarían para especular con calderillas.

Debemos de fijarnos que en este ciclo no han sido demasiadas coins las que han superado ATH junto con BTC, así que va a ser muy complicado posicionarse en una altcoin con garantías de que no termine peor parada que el propio BTC si baja.

Este mercado es tan impredecible que casi cualquier teoría es válida.


----------



## disken (21 Ene 2021)

Veo las altcoins fuertes a pesar de la bajada de BTC. 

Cuando BTC se tira un pedo a la baja, todas se cagan encima. Hoy no esta siendo el caso. En especial IOTA lleva un +10% contra btc.
Creo que el mercado está haciendo algo de limpieza de los que entraron en 40.000 para seguir su camino alcista.


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Ene 2021)

Si bitcoin estuviera hundiéndose no veríamos alts como IOTA rebotar contra el par BTC. Estamos en el punto de mercado en que BTC ha tocado los 2k y corrige un poco.


----------



## paketazo (21 Ene 2021)

Ciertamente está interesante ver a IOTA y algunas otras coins ir contra la tendencia bajista de BTC. Hacía tiempo que esto no sucedía, y se deduce que en la bajada, parte de los BTC se han refugiado aquí.

Si de verdad lo de hoy no es un espejismo, podríamos estar asistiendo a lo que llevamos años tratando de ver...desacople de coins de BTC. Es pronto para decirlo, pero hoy al menos, así está sucediendo.

Veremos en lo que queda de semana que sucede.


----------



## romanillo (21 Ene 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Ciertamente está interesante ver a IOTA y algunas otras coins ir contra la tendencia bajista de BTC. Hacía tiempo que esto no sucedía, y se deduce que en la bajada, parte de los BTC se han refugiado aquí.
> 
> Si de verdad lo de hoy no es un espejismo, podríamos estar asistiendo a lo que llevamos años tratando de ver...desacople de coins de BTC. Es pronto para decirlo, pero hoy al menos, así está sucediendo.
> 
> Veremos en lo que queda de semana que sucede.




Esto sucede a mi juicio debido a que ahora mucha mas gente va entrando en este mundo y no compran bitcoin, compran sus cuatro monedas, ponen sus 100 euros como el que mete a la lotería y soportan esas perdidas sin ningún problema.

También pienso que dinero de bitcoin va a esconderse en las alt a la espera de saber si se hunde o si es un simple temporal, cuando vayan viendo que es ora de escapar todo bajara mas rápido.


----------



## romanillo (21 Ene 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Yo creo que hemos tocado techo y estamos en plena fase de negación.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 550298
> 
> ...




Amen 

Lo has dicho todo, yo me he quedado también tranquilo soltando lastre en cuanto vi que eso olía a bajonazo, eran cifras psicológicas.


----------



## davitin (22 Ene 2021)

Estamos ya en plena hostia y ni rebote ni pollas.

A ver hasta dónde llegamos.


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Ene 2021)

Bombazo, van a empezar a desarrollar Smart Citys en Corea del Sur.


----------



## paketazo (22 Ene 2021)

Seguimos por encima de 0,44 tras un retroceso por debajo de 0,4$...esta recuperación en otras épocas ni de coña

P.D. Si podemos romper de nuevo los 0,5$ las cosas podrían ponerse serias.


----------



## rayban00 (22 Ene 2021)

Hace unos días compré IOTAS y en unos días anunciaré una cripto que va de la mano y es mi preferida para romper.

No es popular ni esta en binance, kraken o bitcoin


----------



## paketazo (22 Ene 2021)

rayban00 dijo:


> Hace unos días compré IOTAS y en unos días anunciaré una cripto que va de la mano y es mi preferida para romper.
> 
> No es popular ni esta en binance, kraken o bitcoin



Dime que no corre sobre una cadena ERC20 o similares y obtendrás toda mi atención

Un saludo y suerte


----------



## davitin (22 Ene 2021)

Parece que Iota está aguantando con BTC bajo...si BTC pegase un arreon....


----------



## Integer (22 Ene 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Parece que Iota está aguantando con BTC bajo...si BTC pegase un arreon....



Un Carrero Blanco en toda regla.


----------



## paketazo (22 Ene 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Parece que Iota está aguantando con BTC bajo...si BTC pegase un arreon....



Fíjate en Binance el incremento de volumen.

En ocasiones es más importante fijarse en los charts de volumen que en los del propio precio para anticipar cosas buenas o malas.

Por cierto, noto en falta a @Negrofuturo ¿te han vacunado ya?

Un saludo


----------



## rayban00 (22 Ene 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Dime que no corre sobre una cadena ERC20 o similares y obtendrás toda mi atención
> 
> Un saludo y suerte



Si, corre en la red ethereum

No se que manía le tenéis


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Ene 2021)




----------



## Integer (22 Ene 2021)

IOTA Foundation signs strategic agreement with South Korean OBSR Foundation and Tanglehub to jointly apply for smart city projects within South Korea and South East Asia


----------



## Integer (22 Ene 2021)

rayban00 dijo:


> Hace unos días compré IOTAS y en unos días anunciaré una cripto que va de la mano y es mi preferida para romper.
> 
> No es popular ni esta en binance, kraken o bitcoin



Va a ser Observer


----------



## rayban00 (22 Ene 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Va a ser Observer



Frio. 


Venga va lo DIGO:


*SmartKey



*

*comprad ya HDLP!

SmartKey Platform*

*SmartKey es la parte faltante del rompecabezas que conecta el mundo de las finanzas descentralizadas (DeFi) y blockchain con el mundo de los activos físicos. Somos la primera plataforma de trabajo que le permite combinar valores y activos físicos (Blockchain Of Things) con proyectos DeFi que operan en la cadena de bloques Ethereum y Waves. *


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Ene 2021)




----------



## El hombre dubitativo (22 Ene 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Seguimos por encima de 0,44 tras un retroceso por debajo de 0,4$...esta recuperación en otras épocas ni de coña
> 
> P.D. Si podemos romper de nuevo los 0,5$ las cosas podrían ponerse serias.



Ya le cuesta,  ya....


----------



## Locoderemate (22 Ene 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


>



Hoy ya funciona?

Edito: lo he confundido con el firefly.


----------



## davitin (22 Ene 2021)

0.465 con BTC por debajo de 33000....

Estarán reinvirtiendo en Iota las ganancias De BTC?


----------



## paketazo (23 Ene 2021)

davitin dijo:


> 0.465 con BTC por debajo de 33000....
> 
> Estarán reinvirtiendo en Iota las ganancias De BTC?



Está pasando con muchas alts, que han empezado a remontar ligeramente respecto a BTC.

Todo el que sea gran holder de BTC, como sucedió la vez pasada, cambia una mínima parte de sus retornos a altcoins que considere con potencial.

Altcoin Season Index: Is it Altseason right now?

Pensemos que realmente no hay demasiadas cosas innovadoras aun que parezca que sí.

Cientos de proyectos DEFI, que son copias unos de otros, y la mayoría rulando sobre cadenas de terceros, sobre todo sobre ETH.

Novedad del protocolo polkadot, y todos los proyectos que se han apuntado al carro tratando de resolver lo que ETH no ha podido, por lo tanto tratando de atraer "clientes" de ETH hacia ellos.

¿dónde queda IOTA?

Pues guste o no, sigue siendo un protocolo que promete algo diferente a la mayoría, pudiendo usarse como medio de pago, plataforma de contratos inteligentes, y evidentemente su principal uso, IOT

Es evidente que si van logrando cosas reales, y no solo humo como vendieron los primeros meses de aparición, pues atraerán miradas.

Por desgracia, no hay exchanges de los "pijos" que la tengan, como kraken o coinbase, desconozco el motivo, ya que el volumen que mueve podría interesarle a cualquiera, pero al no estar ahí listadas, muchos holders de BTC en plan institucional, no invertirán en IOTA hasta que la vean "segura"

No podemos olvidar los problemas con la wallet y como pararon el coordinador para reorganizar todo, eso le ha hecho daño, pero yo que llevo aquí tiempo, he visto cosas peores suceder en ETH y de momento ahí sigue.

Si aprendes de un error y lo solucionas sin demasiados percances para el usuario/holder/inversor, pues seguirán confiando en ti.

Atraerá más miradas IOTA que el resto de proyectos este 2021?... esa es la gran cuestión.

Yo con que se desacople al alza de BTC ya me daría por satisfecho, pero reitero, que hay muchos proyectos que están recuperando terreno respecto a BTC y eso ya ha sucedido antes.

Un saludo y a ver si pasamos 0,50$ definitivamente... Por cierto, si me la ponéis a 5$, haré un remonster y no me veréis más por aquí.


----------



## Integer (23 Ene 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Está pasando con muchas alts, que han empezado a remontar ligeramente respecto a BTC.
> 
> Todo el que sea gran holder de BTC, como sucedió la vez pasada, cambia una mínima parte de sus retornos a altcoins que considere con potencial.
> 
> ...



Si a $5 no te vemos más por aquí vas más cargado que los ojos de un makineta un lunes por la tarde en la Ruta del Bakalao, enhorabuena.


----------



## paketazo (23 Ene 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Si a $5 no te vemos más por aquí vas más cargado que los ojos de un makineta un lunes por la tarde en la Ruta del Bakalao, enhorabuena.



Que va...es que soy conformista 

No me des la enhorabuena hasta que tenga la piel del oso ya curtida, y lista para hacerme un buen abrigo. Esto es una de cal y dos de arena durante los últimos años.


----------



## Forcopula (23 Ene 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Si a $5 no te vemos más por aquí vas más cargado que los ojos de un makineta un lunes por la tarde en la Ruta del Bakalao, enhorabuena.



He pensado lo mismo, yo necesito un tudamún de los buenos para desaparecer, no cuento con ello. 20$ para mi sería suficiente... JAJAJAJA (risa de loco esquizofrénico)
En su día hice caso a paketazo e hice una ultima recarga con el equivalente a un sueldo estándar, me dije que no metía un duro más aquí y aunque he sentido la tentación lo he cumplido, ya estoy en positivo (y eso que compré iotas a 5$... Fue buen escarmiento)


----------



## Integer (23 Ene 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> He pensado lo mismo, yo necesito un tudamún de los buenos para desaparecer, no cuento con ello. 20$ para mi sería suficiente... JAJAJAJA (risa de loco esquizofrénico)
> En su día hice caso a paketazo e hice una ultima recarga con el equivalente a un sueldo estándar, me dije que no metía un duro más aquí y aunque he sentido la tentación lo he cumplido, ya estoy en positivo (y eso que compré iotas a 5$... Fue buen escarmiento)



Yo tengo la cartera completa con lo que quería, sólo metería más si vuelve a bajar de la media de compra que tengo, y va a ser complicado.


----------



## Azkenchack (23 Ene 2021)

Bueno, los que estamos aquí, mas o menos tenemos ciertas cantidades, sobre todo si hemos comprado "barato" para compensar las compras "caras".
Si vendiera a 5$, sacaría un buen pellizco pero no como para adquirir esa tranquilidad o independencia económica que tanto buscamos.
Lo dije anteriormente. Quizás, a 5 venda la mitad y la otra mitad la dejaría ahí esperando que llegase a 100 y que ese valor se diera cuando llegase mi jubilación...eso si que me permitiría una buena tranquilidad, viviendo en mi pueblo, en la playa, con mis cervecitas, paseando y viviendo discretamente, sin coches lujosos y sin dar el cante...
Pero para eso todavia me quedan mas de 15 años, tiempo en el que pueden ocurrir muchas cosas y una de ellas es que IOTA llegue a 100 o desaparezca para siempre...
Si ahora mismo si estuviese seguro de que IOTA, llegase en este año a 2$, le metía 2000$ pero ahora mismo estoy en pérdidas y ya se me hace un poco duro meterle más después de ver como otras mierdas ya se han recuperado del pump del 2017 e Iota sigue ahí, con un -85% con respecto a ese pump.
Cada uno tiene sus planes y su estrategia...y lo que le vale a uno a lo mejor no es válido para otros.
La mia, a estas alturas, es bastante conservadora.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Locoderemate (23 Ene 2021)

Se pueden guardar iotas en el trezor?


----------



## Harrymorgan (23 Ene 2021)

Puedo pasar a Trustwallet los Iotas? 
Supongo que no hay problema

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (23 Ene 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> He pensado lo mismo, yo necesito un tudamún de los buenos para desaparecer, no cuento con ello. 20$ para mi sería suficiente... JAJAJAJA (risa de loco esquizofrénico)
> En su día hice caso a paketazo e hice una ultima recarga con el equivalente a un sueldo estándar, me dije que no metía un duro más aquí y aunque he sentido la tentación lo he cumplido, ya estoy en positivo (y eso que compré iotas a 5$... Fue buen escarmiento)



Los que realmente saben si quieren esto arriba supuestamente llevarían cargando desde hace muchos meses, pero como dijimos, y sigo diciendo, puede que sigamos en distribución y que solo los pardillos estén acumulando este mojón.

La acumulación en ETH cuando andaba por 2 o 3$ fue relativamente rápida, pero hay que entender que no es lo mismo capitalizar 100M que los más de 1000 que vale IOTA.

Reitero...1000M es mucha pasta, por lo que no es tan sencillo acumular como si IOTA capitalizase 100M

EL volumen creciente es lo que me ha ilusionado un poco de nuevo, pero quizá sea otra artimaña para distribuir lo acumulado por manos débiles a 0,25$ durante muchos meses.

Queda claro que si no logramos pumpear esos 0,50$ claramente, es que no está entrando cash nuevo y se distribuye lo comprado abajo por estas cotas.

Por eso os digo lo de siempre, de momento tenemos un mojón muy caro que podría servir para abonar una semilla que podría dar lugar a un árbol y a muchos frutos.

Recordar también que ante BTC hemos perdido de calle, y eso nos deja mal ante cualquier inversor institucional que pudiera plantearse entrar aquí.

Lo de 1 o 2 salarios lo digo muy en serio, yo metí aquí pasta gratuita sacada de especular en momentos florecientes de este mundillo, si se va a 0 me joderá pero seguiré con mi vida, pero pensad en alguien que pudiera hipotecar su casa o pedir un crédito de inversión de 100.000$ para jugársela ...eso no se lo desearía a nadie ante tal montón de dudas que hay sobre la mesa.

Ni con BTC me lo jugaría.




@Negrofuturo nos empiezas a preocupar...


----------



## Thundercat (24 Ene 2021)

Yo sigo esperando la ruptura de los 0.5$ para ilusionarme.


----------



## Locoderemate (24 Ene 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> Yo sigo esperando la ruptura de los 0.5$ para ilusionarme.



Se esta posicionando para hacerlo. Puede romper por dos motivos: pq el bitcoin se dispare, y con ello la ruptura esta no seria muy significativa, o porque se van cumpliendo las etapas del nuevo proyecto y las empresas van empezando a usar iota para sus proyectos

Veremos


----------



## BitJoros (24 Ene 2021)

Cuando sera obligatorio el cambio al wallet firefly?

Gracias


----------



## Locoderemate (24 Ene 2021)

BitJoros dijo:


> Cuando sera obligatorio el cambio al wallet firefly?
> 
> Gracias



Creo que a los largo de este primer trimetre. Estan acabando de hacer las pruebas internas; o eso creo que dijeron ayer.

Por cierto, si tenemos los iotas en el trezor, tenemos que hacer algo cuando saquen el firefly?


----------



## easyridergs (24 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Creo que a los largo de este primer trimetre. Estan acabando de hacer las pruebas internas; o eso creo que dijeron ayer.
> 
> Por cierto, si tenemos los iotas en el trezor, tenemos que hacer algo cuando saquen el firefly?



Habrá que hacer algo porque la seed cambiará totalmente de estructura.


----------



## davitin (24 Ene 2021)

Pues yo quiero que vuelva a caer a 0.07 para surfear como un rubito summer californiano de la vida.


----------



## Nostalgia (24 Ene 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Pues yo quiero que vuelva a caer a 0.07 para surfear como un rubito summer californiano de la vida.



Déjate de surfear y vamos a nadar con ballenas


----------



## su IGWT (24 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Creo que a los largo de este primer trimetre. Estan acabando de hacer las pruebas internas; o eso creo que dijeron ayer.
> 
> Por cierto, si tenemos los iotas en el trezor, tenemos que hacer algo cuando saquen el firefly?



Pero los q las tenemos en trinity tb hemos de migrarlas?


----------



## easyridergs (24 Ene 2021)

su IGWT dijo:


> Pero los q las tenemos en trinity tb hemos de migrarlas?



No están en trinity, están en el tangle, trinity solo da acceso a los fondos. Sí, cuando llegue el día habrá que migrar, pero tranquilos que va a ser fácil.


----------



## Locoderemate (24 Ene 2021)

Bueno, cuando llegue el dia ya nos contaran como hacerlo. De momento, hold

Y si baja, compramos mas


----------



## TRYTON (24 Ene 2021)

En que exchange compráis los Iotas ? Bitpanda no me deja con mi tarjeta .
Gracias!

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Integer (24 Ene 2021)

TRYTON dijo:


> En que exchange compráis los Iotas ? Bitpanda no me deja con mi tarjeta .
> Gracias!
> 
> Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk



Omoku


----------



## paketazo (24 Ene 2021)

50% de rebote respecto a BTC desde el último mínimo, las otras veces que sucedió esto se desinfló...empieza la hora de la verdad o la vuelta a la triste realidad.

Suerte


----------



## su IGWT (24 Ene 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> No están en trinity, están en el tangle, trinity solo da acceso a los fondos. Sí, cuando llegue el día habrá que migrar, pero tranquilos que va a ser fácil.



Gracias!


----------



## paketazo (25 Ene 2021)

Ya podemos rezar para que esa vela Vs BTC no tenga continuación, si no, podría repetirse una vez más el ciclo bajista.

@Negrofuturo ... tercer aviso!!, si no, te pondremos ya definitivamente en la lista de foreros yacentes por el COVID


----------



## Integer (25 Ene 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Ya podemos rezar para que esa vela Vs BTC no tenga continuación, si no, podría repetirse una vez más el ciclo bajista.
> 
> @Negrofuturo ... tercer aviso!!, si no, te pondremos ya definitivamente en la lista de foreros yacentes por el COVID
> 
> ...



En las gráficas diarias contra el dólar IOTA se está apoyando en la media móvil de 7 días (lleva así 3 días) y BTC está por debajo y la tiene como resistencia y muy encarada hacia abajo.

Si de alguna manera IOTA se soporta es posible que venga otro subidón en el par IOTA/BTC.

Que a mi ni me va ni me viene, a mi me gusta el precio en dólares y euros. Euros franceses.


----------



## paketazo (25 Ene 2021)

Integer dijo:


> En las gráficas diarias contra el dólar IOTA se está apoyando en la media móvil de 7 días (lleva así 3 días) y BTC está por debajo y la tiene como resistencia y muy encarada hacia abajo.
> 
> Si de alguna manera IOTA se soporta es posible que venga otro subidón en el par IOTA/BTC.
> 
> Que a mi ni me va ni me viene, a mi me gusta el precio en dólares y euros. Euros franceses.



Los "euros" Napoleones son cojonudos ciertamente.


----------



## Integer (25 Ene 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Los "euros" Napoleones son cojonudos ciertamente.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 553939
> 
> ...



Se está poniendo interesante, parece que está cogiendo aire en estas últimas horas. Y ETH ha marcado nuevo ATH. Ojo que podemos estar a las puertas de algo.


----------



## paketazo (25 Ene 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Se está poniendo interesante, parece que está cogiendo aire en estas últimas horas. Y ETH ha marcado nuevo ATH. Ojo que podemos estar a las puertas de algo.



Para recuperar lo que hemos dejado de ganar respecto a BTC en los últimos años como poco y para que no nos puteen los Bitcoñeros pata negra, IOTA debería como poco volver a 0,0001BTC que traducido a dólares rondaría a precio de hoy de BTC los 3,3$, todo lo que sea menos de eso sería una clara derrota en cuanto a inversión respecto a BTC


Es mucha leña que cortar, en concreto un 7X, pero no seré yo quién no mantenga la ilusión al respecto evidentemente.

Vuelvo a lo mismo, si con el tiempo IOTA demuestra ser un protocolo superior al ETH o con mejores micropagos que Nano por nombrar alguna, pues tiene el cielo ganado si logra completar su roadmap, sobre todo este 2021 parece interesante, pero bueno, aquí ya hemos mascado de todo y no se nos convence con bellas palabras.


----------



## paketazo (25 Ene 2021)

Ojo que BTC tocó la zona de 34500 que comentamos y se frenó en seco, las próximas horas son cruciales si el resto de coins no se desacoplan y BTC va a buscar el apoyo de 28.000$


----------



## Raulico (25 Ene 2021)

Pues parece que vamos para abajo de nuevo.
Ai lamao


----------



## davitin (26 Ene 2021)

Raulico dijo:


> Pues parece que vamos para abajo de nuevo.
> Ai lamao



Es por la pequeña caída de BTC, en cuanto se ponga en 33k Iota vuelve a los 0.47.


----------



## paketazo (26 Ene 2021)

Ahí tenéis la tendencia que os puse el otro día, y de momento la respeta. Para los inquietos, hay que vender si se rompen los mínimos de hoy, o sea la zona de 0,41$. Para los hold forever la bajada ha respetado esta tendencia alcista de corto plazo a la que nos agarramos como clavo ardiendo, y siempre entendiendo, como dice @davitin que BTC sigue marcando el camino.

Fijaros también que la bajada es pobre en volumen.


----------



## IVNP71 (26 Ene 2021)

0.35122.....bajón pero hay que tener fe!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## davitin (27 Ene 2021)

Está perdiendo demasiado valor ....baja más rápido de lo que lo está haciendo Bitcoin, me parece que se va a la mierda otra vez.


----------



## orbeo (27 Ene 2021)

Iota no sube ni del derecho ni del revés


----------



## paketazo (27 Ene 2021)

Perdido 0,41$ hasta 0.38 tiene bajada. Los que pillaron a 0.50 por lo del amago de salida, ya están bien jodidos de momento.

No hay desacople de BTC en absoluto, así que seguimos siendo shitcoin en lo que a cotización se refiere.

Un saludo y ya de vuelta a las perdidas una vez más


----------



## IVNP71 (27 Ene 2021)

0.31615 que pasa aquí con IOTA?
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (27 Ene 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Perdido 0,41$ hasta 0.38 tiene bajada. Los que pillaron a 0.50 por lo del amago de salida, ya están bien jodidos de momento.
> 
> No hay desacople de BTC en absoluto, así que seguimos siendo shitcoin en lo que a cotización se refiere.
> 
> Un saludo y ya de vuelta a las perdidas una vez más



Paketazo, tranqui! Tienes prisa? yo no y ahí las dejo mis 24 iotas y no las sacaré ni cambiaré, lo que sube baja y lo que baja sube.Hoy está a 0.31 pero mañana puede estar a 0.40 ...vamos a tener fe!
Es más le meteré otras cuántas más a la wallet.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## easyridergs (27 Ene 2021)

Subida de tether, bajada de tether, no le veo mayor problema.


----------



## davitin (27 Ene 2021)

Esperad a ver que coño pasa con el bitcoño...si sube Iota sube, tampoco ha bajado tanto.


----------



## paketazo (27 Ene 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Paketazo, tranqui! Tienes prisa? yo no y ahí las dejo mis 24 iotas y no las sacaré ni cambiaré, lo que sube baja y lo que baja sube.Hoy está a 0.31 pero mañana puede estar a 0.40 ...vamos a tener fe!
> Es más le meteré otras cuántas más a la wallet.
> Pozdrawiam.



No vendí a 0,08$ desde 0,40$ piensas que voy a vender ahora.

Lo que jode no es ya dejar de ganar, es que la ves que se te pone en verde unos días y piensas "por fin esta vez parece que despega"... y en vez de eso se la pega.

No tengo prisa, pero tampoco tengo ganas de tener ahí una inversión parada 20 años, todo tiene un plazo de tiempo, y yo a IOTA que ya no sé ni desde cuando la tengo, no le doy más de 2 años para que me de retornos, si no, seguramente si todavía existe y no vale 0, busque otro costo de oportunidad.

A ver si van engrasando la máquina "que parece que sí", y empieza a acaparar más atención.

Yo le sigo viendo gran potencial, pero yo no soy muy buen visionario.

Por cierto hablando de visionarios... , ahora que ya hemos enterrado a @Negrofuturo, que será de sus 250 iotas, ¿las habrá legado?, ¿se perderán en el limbo?

A ver si nos manda alguna señal desde el más allá... él estaba metido en esos rollos y fijo que si "ha cruzado" se acodará de nosotros y nos mandará alguna pista.


----------



## davitin (28 Ene 2021)

Nada, rozando los 0.41 con bitcoño en 31400, a poco que suba este nos recuperamos, a mi esta situación me viene bien por el oleaje, siempre y cuando BTC no se despeñe, pero claro, no vamos a estar así siempre...la cuestión es si la famosa corrección de BTC a sido bajar a 31k o si tiene que caer a los infiernos otra vez (cosa que espero y deseo ocurra, pero aún no).


----------



## Raulico (28 Ene 2021)

Tengo una duda compañeros.
Tengo que vender una parte por motivos personales y nunca he vendido.
Opero en Binance, ¿Cual es el método más barato para vender mis iotas?
Si los paso a BTC y luego BTC/Euros creo que pierdo mucho dinero, ¿No es así?
Gracias.


----------



## paketazo (28 Ene 2021)

Raulico dijo:


> Tengo una duda compañeros.
> Tengo que vender una parte por motivos personales y nunca he vendido.
> Opero en Binance, ¿Cual es el método más barato para vender mis iotas?
> Si los paso a BTC y luego BTC/Euros creo que pierdo mucho dinero, ¿No es así?
> Gracias.



Mirando los exchanes y si pretendes pasar a euros y a la cuenta del banco, creo que bitpanda es tu mejor opción...pero todo depende del volumen claro. Si es para 500€ no tendrás fallo, pero para 50.000€ igual tiras el libro de ordenes.

Si trabajas con kraken o coinbase, pues pásala a la que tengan que se mueva más rápido y con bajas comisiones, Dash, LTC ... 

Un saludo


----------



## Integer (29 Ene 2021)

Bufff... seguimos perdiendo terreno.

Consolidar en 0.4 no estaría del todo mal, pero por pedir... se podría pedir más.

Es fácil que en un momento de debilidad se vaya por la pata...

He puesto un par de órdenes para ver si hace un pequeño dump y recuperación, por pura diversión.

A veces pienso que somos como la presa herida que espera no se sabe muy bien qué mientras se desangra... luego miro el roadmap y ya se me pasa.


----------



## mathobarca (29 Ene 2021)

En un mes saldremos de dudas.. otra patada al balón hacía delante sería demoledora. La expectativas del mercado tb es cierto que no parecen muy excitantes incluso con un enorme H-C-H invertido por romper , la cotización es la que es. A ver que nos depara Febrero.


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (29 Ene 2021)

Alguien me puede hacer un meme con el inversor medio de IOTA a la izquierda llorando y a la derecha el inversor chad en dogecoin? es para un amigo, gracias!


----------



## Integer (29 Ene 2021)

mathobarca dijo:


> En un mes saldremos de dudas.. otra patada al balón hacía delante sería demoledora. La expectativas del mercado tb es cierto que no parecen muy excitantes incluso con un enorme H-C-H invertido por romper , la cotización es la que es. A ver que nos depara Febrero.



Me has malinterpretado.

No espero que en un mes (final del Q1) todo eso avance. Nein.

Doy por hecho que se va a retrasar, es prácticamete una certeza. Eso no quita que estén cada vez más cerca del empujón.

Hace unas semanas en el roadmap se veían los meses previstos para cada elemento, han sido sustituidos por referencias más vagas (Q1 2021, etc.), lo que significa con toda probabilidad que se están retrasando, pero siguen avanzando.


----------



## Integer (29 Ene 2021)

Cuidao BTC que el volumen se ha disparado y está marcando un velamen verde que asusta!!!


----------



## davitin (29 Ene 2021)

Me parece que el descansillo de BTC ya se ha terminado, está subiendo como un cohete otra vez e Iota sigue paralizada.


----------



## Integer (29 Ene 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Yo creo que hemos tocado techo y estamos en plena fase de negación.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Veremos.


----------



## Locoderemate (29 Ene 2021)

Yo le daria de tiempo hasta verano junio-setiembre, y si van cumpliendo plazos volver a ver en febrero marzo del 22


----------



## Azkenchack (29 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Yo le daria de tiempo hasta verano junio-setiembre, y si van cumpliendo plazos volver a ver en febrero marzo del 22



Tambien se esperaba para febrero marzo del 19, luego para el 20, luego para el del 21 y ahora para el del 22....tranquilo, el año que viene diremos para febrero marzo del 23....

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Black Hammer (30 Ene 2021)

Integer dijo:


> No espero que en un mes (final del Q1) todo eso avance. Nein.



Dos meses será. Q1 termina el 31 de marzo. 

Calendar year - Wikipedia


----------



## paketazo (30 Ene 2021)

Problemas complejos necesitan mucho tiempo. El trilema está en pañales y las dificultades técnicas son muchas.

Yo no espero grandes logros hasta finales del 2021 con suerte.

Pero si vienen antes no me enfadaría evidentemente.


----------



## Integer (30 Ene 2021)

Black Hammer dijo:


> Dos meses será. Q1 termina el 31 de marzo.
> 
> Calendar year - Wikipedia



Eso mismo, últimamente vivo descolocado....


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (30 Ene 2021)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Tambien se esperaba para febrero marzo del 19, luego para el 20, luego para el del 21 y ahora para el del 22....tranquilo, el año que viene diremos para febrero marzo del 23....
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk



Esto se parece ya al hilo de mierda Magufo de Renko, en donde profetiza el Final del Mondo desde 2012..... 

NWO: El gran golpe final, by Renko, Sucul., Grecox. (3er hilo)


----------



## Locoderemate (30 Ene 2021)

Vuelve a tomar aire


----------



## davitin (31 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Vuelve a tomar aire



Se está animando pero con el BTC en casi 35k....anteriormente estaba más alto con BTC más bajo, hasta que no llegue al menos a 0.45 no pensaré que se recupera.


----------



## Bob Page (31 Ene 2021)

Yo hacía meses que a IOTA no la veía tan decente. Se ha comportado relativamente estable dentro de la volatilidad de BTC, y con cierto grado de desconexión de ella... En otras épocas, a la primera bajada de BTC, IOTA iría directa a su espiral lateral bajista de 4 meses...

Con todo, deberia romper el medio dólar para ver que va en serio. Complicado eso.


----------



## paketazo (31 Ene 2021)

Si vas mirando desde hace tiempo twits y respuestas en reddit, se ve que la gente le mete caña a la fundación por esa eterna promesa. Yo no sigo el proyecto de cerca, pero de vez en cuando leo sobre todo las respuestas a mensajes "oficiales" y la sensación es de lentitud o de problemas con soluciones muy complejas.

Como si pretendiéramos hacer un reactor de fusión nuclear, sobre el papel está claro, pero a la hora de desarrollar lo que se plasma en el papel, aparecen los problemas ya que a día de hoy muchas de las encrucijadas carecen de solución con la tecnología actual.

IOTA es una gran idea, con un plano marcado, que se pueda construir lo que dice en plano es lo complicado, y por eso capitaliza lo que capitaliza. Por otra parte, como siempre digo, Coinbase o Kraken no han querido saber nada, igual ellos ven algo que nosotros no vemos.

Lo que dice @davitin , es evidente, BTC recupera y IOTA se estanca, veremos a ver si BTC busca apoyo en los 27.000$ lo que podría suceder.

Incluso si BTC entra de nuevo en un mercado bajista de largo plazo que le haga perder un 80% desde máximos, como la vez de los 20.000$ en 2017, corremos el riesgo (IOTA) de volver a zonas de mínimos anuales, no solo IOTA evidentemente, si no todo lo que esté acoplado a BTC.

¿será igual de esta vez si BTC entra en un mercado bajista?

Muchas preguntas, y pocas respuestas claras.

Recuerdo hace unos meses, leía un bloguero USA creo recordar, que decía que el 90% de los proyectos cripto, son humo, que solo se retroalimentan entre ellos. Que por ejemplo el uso de ETH es solo para crear contratos de chorradas una y mil veces, y eso es lo que da una sensación de utilidad falsa en el mundo real.

O el tema DEFI, dónde se compran, venden y hace stacking de humo en la mayoría de casos.

Finalmente el artículo concluía diciendo que solo el fiat daba sentido a todo ese universo, y si por algún motivo se estrangulaba su llegada o se replegaban velas, caería todo al estilo de una pirámide.

Como yo no sé nada, pues procuro no meter todos los huevos en la misma cesta, así al menos, espero que me quede alguno ileso para la tortilla.

Un saludo y buen domingo.


----------



## Integer (31 Ene 2021)

Pensad una cosa, hasta la shitcoin más pajillera podía ser listada en muchos exchanges si pagaban para ello.

La IF no paga para ser listada en exchanges. Si tiene que llegar, llegará por su propio peso, y serán los exchanges los que moverán el culo para no perderse parte del pastel.

Ese momento (si llega) será indicador de que algo muy gordo estará pasando o a punto de pasar.


----------



## davitin (31 Ene 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Pensad una cosa, hasta la shitcoin más pajillera podía ser listada en muchos exchanges si pagaban para ello.
> 
> La IF no paga para ser listada en exchanges. Si tiene que llegar, llegará por su propio peso, y serán los exchanges los que moverán el culo para no perderse parte del pastel.
> 
> Ese momento (si llega) será indicador de que algo muy gordo estará pasando o a punto de pasar.



Generalme te cuando ha pasado eso que dices, que no paguen para entrar en exchanges, el valor se ha ido a la mierda por qué los desarrolladores pasan de todo.


----------



## besto (1 Feb 2021)

Los ultimos 2 años iota ha seguido una evolucion bastante similar a nano que recientemente se marcó un x4. Yo creo que un dia de estos tenemos festin, creo que superar el 0,5 podriia ser el detonante...y por eso creo que esta aguantando mejor estos dias, porque huele a fiesta.


----------



## Bob Page (3 Feb 2021)

Sube un poco siguiendo el btc.


----------



## davitin (3 Feb 2021)

Se está animando, por si acaso coloco un stop.


----------



## davitin (3 Feb 2021)

Realmente lo que esta "subiendo" iota con respecto a otras criptos es ridiculo, esta mierda no vale ni para tomar por culo, ni para tradear ni para nada, tengo la sensacion de que es una cripto abandonada por sus creadores, los cuales buscan cualquier cosa menos ganar pasta con el token que han creado.


----------



## davitin (3 Feb 2021)

Polkadot lleva una subida del 17% en las últimas 24h, espabilao.


----------



## Raulico (3 Feb 2021)

Supongo que lo dirás en coña, llevo las tres en mi portfolio y ojalá iota estuviera la mitad de segura que los dos proyectos que mencionas.


----------



## paketazo (4 Feb 2021)

Lo que es evidente es que no estamos "on fire"

Cuando es así, pueden pasar dos cosas, que tras pasar de moda otras coins se fijen en nosotros, o que empiece un bear market y caigamos en el olvido incluso presentando avances como está sucediendo hasta ahora.

Es doloroso ver a DOT por ejemplo hacer un 4X en semanas, y si se pone a la par de ETH, lo que le queda, y IOTA apenas recupera un 10% respecto a BTC que vuelve a aferrarse a máximos, cuando en la vez anterior, con BTC a 40.000$, rodábamos los 0,51$

Paciencia si se cree en el proyecto, o el que se considere preparado, pues que intente tradear en otros lados para no perder el costo de oportunidad de estar aquí parado...pero aviso que puede salirle muy mal si no está atento.


----------



## Integer (4 Feb 2021)

No vamos tan mal como creemos en la gráfica a largo.

Desde el último cambio de tendencia tenemos un crecimiento muy sanote.

Lo que nos escuece es no haber seguido el comportamiento de bull run del resto, *evidentemente*.


----------



## Locoderemate (4 Feb 2021)

Yo veo a iota como la moneda que van apostando grandes empresas tecnologicas, especialmente tecnoindustriales para sus cacharritos.

Yo creo que debe de interesar que el precio este bajito para que estas empresas vayan tomando posiciones ventajosas, mientras los traders se van aburriendo y buscan otras shitcoins para sus pumpeos.


----------



## Raulico (4 Feb 2021)

Gracias, ahora entiendo mejor y estoy de acuerdo contigo.


----------



## Mig29 (4 Feb 2021)

Voy a echarle un ojo, donde se podría adquirir hipotéticamente?


----------



## Forcopula (4 Feb 2021)

Las estafas (confirmadas), tienen consecuencias penales?


----------



## iaGulin (4 Feb 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Las estafas (confirmadas), tienen consecuencias penales?



A mí el gobierno me estafa cada tres meses así que no creo que las haya.

Perdón x el off topic


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Feb 2021)

IOTA la verdad es que da pena... tanto o mas que el Oro....Yo seguire holdeando ya que no pierdes hasta que vendes....con ETH la verdad, es que despues tambien de holdear años, la he liquidado jugosamente....a esperar con IOTA pues....


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Feb 2021)

Tambien el Calvo Gafotas ese recomendaba IOTA....


----------



## Thundercat (4 Feb 2021)

Pues aquí Elon no invierte jaja, aunque seguramente tampoco en Doge, pero por lo menos la nombra.


----------



## paketazo (4 Feb 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> Pues aquí Elon no invierte jaja, aunque seguramente tampoco en Doge, pero por lo menos la nombra.



Está despistando, cualquier pardillo sabe que los tesla irán de serie cargados con 100 IOTA, para poder ir al estanco a pillar unas farias.

Musk las mata callando... Compró BTC a 5000 y está cambiándolos por IOTA poco a poco, se ve claramente en el chart


----------



## paketazo (4 Feb 2021)

Dame un 10x en IOTA y listo, no pido más, lo que suba a partir de ahí para vosotros.

Al menos estamos en algo diferente, que no trata de imitar a nadie, ni a BTC, ni a ETH, ni dependerá de esos ecosistemas si triunfa.

Ver a XRP ahí arriba por ejemplo, y proyectos como IOTA y muchos otros con mucho más potencial goteando al abismo, es complicado de entender.




Sea como sea, resistiremos... O eso espero

Edito para aprovechar este mismo post y no abrir otro ya que os veo más parados que un burbujero en una piscina de doritos.

Os traigo una grafica de recuerdo de la hemeroteca de IOTA del 2017 para no decaer:


----------



## paketazo (4 Feb 2021)

No pasará...pero si pasa!!!!!... hay que ponerle una estatua a @easyridergs , aun que no le hará falta, podrá poner él una de oro, salvo que esté ya con @Negrofuturo pues hace que no se pasa a ilustrarnos un poco. A @Parlakistan sí que lo tengo controlado por el foro de BTC, o sea que mal no le irá.

Venga, queda menos para romper el 0,50$, y eso podría ser el inicio de algo más que el aburrimiento típico.

Pienso además, que muchos traders e inversores estarán rebuscando monedas con buen desarrollo que todavía no hayan petardeado para aprovechar la potencial sinergia teórica que se podría crear.

Pensemos que si BTC se pone a 50.000$, hay muchos fondos y holders con miles de BTC, que podrían lanzar alguno que otro, sobre proyectos con potencial si salen bien.

Lo que decíamos aquí en 2017... BTC irá regando a los que le hayan ganado una vez que el rey se haya asentado en su trono


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Feb 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> No pasará...pero si pasa!!!!!... hay que ponerle una estatua a @easyridergs , aun que no le hará falta, podrá poner él una de oro, salvo que esté ya con @Negrofuturo pues hace que no se pasa a ilustrarnos un poco. A @Parlakistan sí que lo tengo controlado por el foro de BTC, o sea que mal no le irá.
> 
> Venga, queda menos para romper el 0,50$, y eso podría ser el inicio de algo más que el aburrimiento típico.
> 
> ...



No os comáis mucho la cabeza, Chrisalys 2 está ya muy cerca, vamos a ver una mejora enorme y un producto utilizable al fin por los partners y por todos aquellos que tienen patentes. Hay muchísimas corporaciones deseando ya poder implementar IOTA, creo que especialmente en el sector automotriz.


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (4 Feb 2021)

Y esperas un 200x (algo que le pondría por encima de ETH por cierto) con IOTA, uno de los proyecto más dinosaurios y sectarios?

Anda que no es más facil bucear por los proyectos deFi pequeños y nuevos que están haciendo 10x/20x desde diciembre... Por ejemplo, echa un ojo a todo los proyectos parachain que están saliendo para Polkadot, ahi va a haber varios 50x asegurados... con IOTA, pues eso, lo de siempre.

Los AAVEs que compré en Navidades se han comido en beneficios a los pocos IOTAS que tengo desde hace ni se cuando...


----------



## paketazo (5 Feb 2021)

No seas modesto, ya lo dijimos y repetimos, si IOTA logra todos sus hitos y se convierte en el estándar mundial para uso IOT en cualquier dispositivo o microchip, capitalizar 200.000 millones es absurdo, siempre y cuando sus tokens sean necesarios para mover la infraestructura...imaginemos a IOTA como los electrones que corren por la red eléctrica o las ondas wifi 5G que hacen funcionar internet.

Yo me lo creo??

De momento no, pero quizá cuando me lo crea ya sea tarde para invertir algo de cash aquí.

En cuanto a tradear otras opciones, es evidente que el costo de oportunidad nos ha jodido a base de bien. ¿dejarlo ahora para probar suerte en otro lado?... pues ahí está la decisión de cada uno, si sale bien te cagarás en el tiempo que has perdido aquí y si entre medias IOTA se va a 1$ y no regresa abajo habrás perdido la cantidad original de tokens que tenías.

Recordad, divide y vencerás.

Al no estar @Negrofuturo con sus líneas y pronósticos que la mandaban a 100 me os habéis venido abajo.

estamos ahora mismo 0,47$ a un 8% de máximos anuales


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Feb 2021)

Un poco de humor, igual así mantiene el pump.


----------



## easyridergs (5 Feb 2021)

Estoy disfrutando observando como la plandemia impulsa la reconfiguracion del mundo de cara al NOM. Y ya sabemos qué IOTA es NOM en su máximo esplendor.


----------



## Locoderemate (5 Feb 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> Estoy disfrutando observando como la plandemia impulsa la reconfiguracion del mundo de cara al NOM. Y ya sabemos qué IOTA es NOM en su máximo esplendor.



Por?


----------



## paketazo (5 Feb 2021)

Negro, estábamos haciendo una colecta de IOTAs para comprarte una corona "de flores" y hacerte una placa "por tu memoria". Bienaventurado

@Negrofuturo + 0,50$ IOTA es una señal... esperemos sea alcista, si ahora todo se viene abajo, es evidente que ya sabremos quién es el cenizo.


----------



## Integer (5 Feb 2021)

Ostras Negrín!!! Te daba por finado. Welcome back!

Vamos a por esos 0.5!!! Los tenemos ya mismo!!!


----------



## iaGulin (5 Feb 2021)




----------



## T-34 (5 Feb 2021)

iaGulin dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 564823



jajajaja todo el mundo quiere deshacerse de esto


----------



## paketazo (5 Feb 2021)

iaGulin dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 564823



No lo había visto pero gracias por el aporte, eso es una gran señal. Nadie vende tantos títulos de un golpe a la vista. Tratan de poner tapones para frenarla...lo he visto docenas de veces.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (5 Feb 2021)

Hasta que no se implemente la comunicación autómatica entre coches o las carreteras inteligentes, nada.....


----------



## iaGulin (5 Feb 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> No lo había visto pero gracias por el aporte, eso es una gran señal. Nadie vende tantos títulos de un golpe a la vista. Tratan de poner tapones para frenarla...lo he visto docenas de veces.



Está la mar movida.
Sé que es off topic pero nunca había visto algo como esto en ADA... menudos movimientos de dinero estos días, alucinante.


----------



## paketazo (5 Feb 2021)

iaGulin dijo:


> Está la mar movida.
> Sé que es off topic pero nunca había visto algo como esto en ADA... menudos movimientos de dinero estos días, alucinante.



Se vió algo parecido en 2017 con lo que se explicó como los vasos comunicantes cripto.

Primero se llena el vaso gordo BTC, y luego va drenando agua "pasta" a los proyectos con apoyo, comunidad y sobre todo utilidad probada.

ADA y DOT quieren comerle pastel a ETH, y eso drena parte de los beneficios de BTC y ETH a esos dos potenciales candidatos....divide y vencerás ,,, las manos fuertes lo saben bien.


----------



## davitin (5 Feb 2021)

Iota a roto los 0.50.


----------



## paketazo (5 Feb 2021)

Me canta el anterior ATH en 0,512$ veamos pues, y no olviden las palomitas.


edito para decir que ya estamos en ,*máximos anuales* de nuevo.


----------



## Integer (5 Feb 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Me canta el anterior ATH en 0,512$ veamos pues, y no olviden las palomitas.
> 
> 
> edito para decir que ya estamos en ,*máximos anuales* de nuevo.



Superao!!!!

A ver hasta dónde si no frena en seco.


----------



## paketazo (5 Feb 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Superao!!!!
> 
> A ver hasta dónde si no frena en seco.



Busca un RSI diario por encima de 90, pero después del tiempo que la han tenido "amarrada" podría pasar cualquier cosa. Podrían haber estado años acumulándola ... supongo que conoces la fábula del pasmado en bolsa.


----------



## easyridergs (5 Feb 2021)

No hay que dejarse llevar por los números de CMC, suban a bajen. La adopción es lo que cuenta para dejar de vivir de la ilusión, así que de momento mantengamos la calma.


----------



## Locoderemate (5 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Iota a roto los 0.50.



No te habias marchado?


----------



## paketazo (5 Feb 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> No hay que dejarse llevar por los números de CMC, suban a bajen. La adopción es lo que cuenta para dejar de vivir de la ilusión, así que de momento mantengamos la calma.



Imagínala a 5 pavos, la financiación que podría sacar de ahí la IF... no es lo mismo un presupuesto de 1000 que uno de 10.000$

Concuerdo contigo, pero el dinero llama al dinero y con IOTA a 10 centavos la fundación tendría problemas de liquidez futura fijo... a 5$ la cosa cambia

siguiente punto 0,563$ marcado en binance el 27/05/2019


----------



## paketazo (5 Feb 2021)

cagondiox esto va a recuperar en un día lo de 3 años... 


HODL!!!


----------



## Thundercat (5 Feb 2021)

Pues de momento va bien 0.52 es un nivel de referencia de los gordos


----------



## davitin (5 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> No te habias marchado?



Siempre estuve ahí::


----------



## davitin (5 Feb 2021)

El que no le haya metido a esto antes que le meta ahora, a las criptos hay que meterles pasta cuando suben, esto tiene toda la pinta de una subida sería, está totalmente desacoplada de BTC, a ver si alcanzamos el anterior ath al menos.


----------



## iaGulin (5 Feb 2021)

Ha subido un 25% su volumen sin ninguna noticia para justificarlo en menos de una hora, no entiendo el mundo de las criptos xD


----------



## davitin (5 Feb 2021)

0.53 rozando el 0.54.


----------



## easyridergs (5 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> El que no le haya metido a esto antes que le meta ahora, a las criptos hay que meterles pasta cuando suben, esto tiene toda la pinta de una subida sería, está totalmente desacoplada de BTC, a ver si alcanzamos el anterior ath al menos.



Está muy bien que le metan ahora, pero mejor haberle metido el año pasado a 10 céntimos, no se, digo yo. Por eso del BUY THE DIP ese.


----------



## zeng (5 Feb 2021)

Yo no sé si estoy tarado o qué me pasa pero no me hacen ni puta gracia estas subidas en este momento. Personalmente prefiero que el mercado no reconozca su valor hasta que ya sea muy obvio y mientras seguir acumulando a bajo precio.

Desde hace un año y hasta ahora iota era chollo, con visión con sentido de mercado y desarrollando como animales y esto parecía una stablecoin. Sólo nos queda que Bitcoin se pegue la ostia para volver a poder comprar a precios de saldo..

En fin, "bendito problema"

Enviado desde mi Redmi 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (5 Feb 2021)

Déjate de ostias y que se ponga a 5$, el que la quiera que la pague. Los developers y la fundación amén de la atención mediática se basan en el precio.

¿Tu has visto en las últimas semanas el lotazo de twits que han ido soltando con noticias positivas y el valor ni se movía?.

Lo digo también por que voy servido a 0,40$ y bien pillado que estuve meses hasta esta semana, pero es evidente que el que esté fuera y no tenga info, no meterá a saco en plena vela verde.

Mira polkadot, en poco tiempo 20.000.000 milloncejos de capitalización. ¿Quién coño ha tenido tiempo de acumular ahí a precios bajos?


----------



## mariano2004 (5 Feb 2021)

Pero lo de la plata no era un fake??


----------



## Thundercat (5 Feb 2021)

No sé pero ahora mismo en cuanto le vuelvan a meter y rompa los 0.53 a ver donde se va. El volumen parece que quiere hacerla subir


----------



## Locoderemate (5 Feb 2021)

Igual han corrido rumores que las etapas del proyecto se iran cumpliendo para este año


----------



## davitin (5 Feb 2021)

Joder, están subiendo todas, eth casi en 1800, de donde coño sale toda esta pasta si BTC no está bajando?

Espero que Iota llegue al menos al dólar, si se para aquí vaya mierda.


----------



## easyridergs (5 Feb 2021)

Me parto ....


----------



## mariano2004 (5 Feb 2021)

Ya que pedimos, que suba a 2,5 y así recupero pasta.
Pero eso no creo que vuelva a pasar. Seguiré soñando con ello.


----------



## Forcopula (5 Feb 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Ya que pedimos, que suba a 2,5 y así recupero pasta.
> Pero eso no creo que vuelva a pasar. Seguiré soñando con ello.



Dicen que más vale pájaro en mano...


----------



## easyridergs (5 Feb 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Ya que pedimos, que suba a 2,5 y así recupero pasta.
> Pero eso no creo que vuelva a pasar. Seguiré soñando con ello.



Hoy no, MAÑANA !!!!!


----------



## easyridergs (5 Feb 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Ya que pedimos, que suba a 2,5 y así recupero pasta.
> Pero eso no creo que vuelva a pasar. Seguiré soñando con ello.



Hoy no, MAÑANA !!!!!


----------



## mariano2004 (5 Feb 2021)

Soy un soñador. Tampoco lo he necesitado desde el 2018.
En su día fue la mejor opción que estuve leyendo. Aparte de bitcoin y eth. Pero me mola el riesgo.


----------



## mariano2004 (5 Feb 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> Hoy no, MAÑANA !!!!!



Eso, para mañana seguro.


----------



## paketazo (5 Feb 2021)

Seamos serios caballeros, IOTA tenía y tiene un retraso enorme respecto al mercado alcista de BTC, y no era acorde con el desarrollo que se venía mostrando así como algunas asociaciones comentadas.

A todos los holders nos gustaría ver IOTA a 5$ o más, pero con los pies en el suelo y viendo el chart de largo plazo, si se agarra a esta zona de 0,50$ / 0,55$ durante unas semanas creo que también nos valdría en cuanto a precio se refiere.

Por otra parte en el pump de 2017, el pump insano que dejó millonarios y pillados, se hizo como puse más atrás un 14X en 30 días.

Si IOTA empieza a atraer miradas y considerando que somos alcistas en el chart anual, podríamos irnos perfectamente estas semanas a 1$ sin ser exagerado, y más viendo muchos proyectos hacer un 3X en el top 50 estos días.

Al menos seguimos vivos y con la ilusión intacta. Además, creo que si no vendimos a 8 centavos, ¿para que vender ahora que ya estamos curados de todo espanto?

Eso sí, el que pueda hacer un ROI sano si precisa pasta o cambiar de aires, creo que podría ver en breve su momento.


----------



## Forcopula (5 Feb 2021)

@kpik tu que opinas de lo que está pasando?


----------



## Gian Gastone (5 Feb 2021)

En mi caso compre a 0,24 y vendi a 2' algo, pero luego volvi a entrar a 1'99$ y desde 2018 estoy pillado, como es un dinero que gane de la subida de bitcoin, ahora ya me da igual, si supra el máximo de 5$ y parecee que este año hay mucho FOMO en el mundo cripto, no necesito vender ni a 5$ ni a 10$. asi que hold a ver que pasa en 2 años mas.






























4


----------



## Locoderemate (5 Feb 2021)

La veo tomando aire


----------



## Amapizpis (5 Feb 2021)

La hijadeputa hoy en maximos anuales, y a 4 centimos de superar todo maximo post-2018


----------



## calamatron (5 Feb 2021)

En un mes maximo se ha multiplicado por 15,acordaos de estas palabras


----------



## Bob Page (6 Feb 2021)

Se está descontando el inminente Crhysalis 2.0


----------



## paketazo (6 Feb 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Imagínala a 5 pavos, la financiación que podría sacar de ahí la IF... no es lo mismo un presupuesto de 1000 que uno de 10.000$
> 
> Concuerdo contigo, pero el dinero llama al dinero y con IOTA a 10 centavos la fundación tendría problemas de liquidez futura fijo... a 5$ la cosa cambia
> 
> siguiente punto 0,563$ marcado en binance el 27/05/2019



Superado ese 0.563, veremos lo siguiente, pero si han estado 2 años acumulado, puede esto meter miedo si el proyecto sigue los cauces planeados


----------



## QuepasaRey (6 Feb 2021)

Medio eurito chavales!!!
Aunque nunca habia escrito en este hilo aun, me confieso HODLER desde 2018, ya en beneficios...y que no pienso soltarlo ni aunque baje a 8 centimos o duplique ahora mismo a 1€.
Esto es un billete de loteria de barrio, si toca QUE TOQUE ALGO QUE TE SAQUE DE POBRE.
Y no peleeis tanto con quien entra aqui a flamear, la frustración nocoiner se manifiesta en formas asi.
Tampoco olvideis echar monedillas de vez en cuando a otros proyectos, que lo que se ha rascado este enero-febrero con ADA, DOT, ATOM...ha sido escandaloso...
Un fuerte saludo a todos los tenedores de iota, fue mi primera moneda y la tengo un cariño especial


----------



## davitin (6 Feb 2021)

A tocado casi los 0.62.


----------



## paketazo (6 Feb 2021)

Estamos en el techo anterior por la zona de 0,57$ como he marcado en el chart.

Creo que iremos a 1$ a cerrar la primera gran vela roja como poco.

Los volúmenes como podéis observar son escandalosos para lo visto meses atrás. Creo que tras la próxima implementación podría aparecer IOTA en más exchanges de los grandes. EL problema de direcciones múltiples lo hacía complicado, y quizá en estas semanas veremos si se ha acumulado por parte de estos exchanges que comento.

IOTA vs USDT




REspecto a BTC apenas hemos recuperado una migaja, y esto hay que tenerlo en cuenta cara una potencial subida futura.


IOTA vs BTC


----------



## davitin (6 Feb 2021)

Con una capitalización de 1.6b Iota puede llegar a cualquier precio, hay criptos con capitalizaciones de 15b o más que no se que coño aportan, el potencial de Iota, si funciona, es enorme.


----------



## paketazo (6 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Con una capitalización de 1.6b Iota puede llegar a cualquier precio, hay criptos con capitalizaciones de 15b o más que no se que coño aportan, el potencial de Iota, si funciona, es enorme.



Solo se trata de lograr transmitir eso que comentas al mercado.

Vamos a ver, las manos fuertes con asesores profesionales bien pagados (desarrolladores en este caso), saben perfectamente si IOTA tiene futuro en base a su tecnología actual y a su roadmap.

Ellos con esos asesores deciden si compran o no, nosotros apenas tenemos a reddit, o a @easyridergs para que nos cuenten algo de esta tecnología, que podría ser verdad o no, o sea, no nos basamos en confianza 100% como sí hacen los grandes inversores.

Ahora regresando a tus letras, proyectos como BSV, BCH, XRP, Doge...con todo el respeto por ellos, no sé que coño pintan ahí arriba cuando BTC y las sidechains harán lo mismo o incluso mejor.

Puedo entender a ETH, DOT, incluso Cardano, ya que estas compiten por la supremacía en el tema de smart contract, pero en el tema IOT, y su potencial, el estándar ahora mismo en este mundillo es IOTA, que luego vengan multinacionales y prefieran fusilarlo...es posible, pero quizá les salga más barato comprar IOTA ahora, que implementar un nuevo protocolo, con sus costes y su mantenimiento.

Sería como la diferencia entre intranet o internet... en este caso IOTA sería internet, y los protocolos privados intranet.

No nos dejemos llevar por la euforia, y vayamos viendo lo que decide el mercado, que espero sea para bien.


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Feb 2021)

0.48603....Poco a Poco señores, hay que tener fe!!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## T-34 (6 Feb 2021)

Nos vamos para 0.01$, vended ya insensatos!!


----------



## Amapizpis (6 Feb 2021)

El que se hizo rico en 2017/18 dice que este año vemos a 40$ el MIOTA, como sea asi ME PUTO FORRO PERO DE VERDAD, no como con DOGECOIN


----------



## orbeo (6 Feb 2021)

Blockfolio se ha vuelto loco o q cojones pasa hoy?


----------



## davitin (6 Feb 2021)

Hombre, está subida me habría gustado más que me hubiese pillado con 10 veces más cantidad, pero que coño, si supera el anterior ath me da para unos largos años en el Caribe, luego de eso que tienen mi cadáver en un agujero.

Pero no cantemos victoria, queda muchísimo por subir.


----------



## Tito Pulo (6 Feb 2021)

Lo mismo me sucede a mí
Ahora se me antojan pocos los miotas que poseo
No sé si los 14 GI que llevo me servirán para conseguir la libertad financiera,
Cuanto opináis debería ser lo min que se debería llevar?
Sé que todo es hablar por hablar y que nadie conoce el futuro, pero un precio de 50 dólares para 2025 si todo funciona y la adopción es una realidad no son nada descabellados


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (6 Feb 2021)

Bueno, a ver como acaba el tema....llevo años Hold....con ETH igual estuve.....


----------



## Tito Pulo (6 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Hombre, está subida me habría gustado más que me hubiese pillado con 10 veces más cantidad, pero que coño, si supera el anterior ath me da para unos largos años en el Caribe, luego de eso que tienen mi cadáver en un agujero.
> 
> Pero no cantemos victoria, queda muchísimo por subir.



Para irte al Caribe unos años con Iota a 5 dólares se deben llevar más de 200K Gi, mama mía!!
Ojalá y puedas hacerlo


----------



## Amapizpis (6 Feb 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> me sucede a mí
> Ahora se me antojan pocos los m





Tito Pulo dijo:


> Lo mismo me sucede a mí
> Ahora se me antojan pocos los miotas que poseo
> No sé si los 14 GI que llevo me servirán para conseguir la libertad financiera,
> Cuanto opináis debería ser lo min que se debería llevar?
> Sé que todo es hablar por hablar y que nadie conoce el futuro, pero un precio de 50 dólares para 2025 si todo funciona y la adopción es una realidad no son nada descabellados



No empecemos con el FOMO que solo esta a 0.58$, luego vendran los lloros  

Nunca meter mas de lo que estemos dispuestos a perder

IOTA no nos llevara a la libertad financiera, solo nos acercara BASTANTE a ella.


----------



## ciberobrero (6 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Con una capitalización de 1.6b Iota puede llegar a cualquier precio, hay criptos con capitalizaciones de 15b o más que no se que coño aportan, el potencial de Iota, si funciona, es enorme.



Tras 4 años casi aún usais la coletilla de "si funciona"?


----------



## davitin (6 Feb 2021)

Vale tíos esto marcha, me cago en la puta está a 0.66, este hilo tendría que estar en ebullición cabrones, terminamos el fin de semana en 1 dólar seguro.


----------



## easyridergs (6 Feb 2021)

Ahora sí que parece que estamos en fase de FOMO.


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Feb 2021)

Bueno, calma ahora y cabeza fría, a ver cómo se va desarrollando el proyecto, este año es muy importante y solo está empezando.


----------



## davitin (6 Feb 2021)

Que coño está pasando? A 0.55 otra vez de golpe?


----------



## Integer (6 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Que coño está pasando? A 0.55 otra vez de golpe?



Está donde le toca.




Dentro del mega canal ascendente. Nos podríamos ir a 0.3 y seguiríamos dentro del canal, pero puestos a elegir, mejor en la parte superior e intentando un breakout.

Todos queremos la explosión, a ver si sucede.

A tener en cuenta, en binance IOTA ha multiplicado su volumen desde ayer por 6.


----------



## paketazo (6 Feb 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Está donde le toca.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 565816
> 
> ...



Tengo la impresión de que podríamos abrir nuevo canal en base a esta salida y su volumen, pero para ello evidentemente no deberíamos perder 0,55$/0,54$

Cautela e ilusión, con eso y algo de trabajo por parte de la IF el resto debería ir llegando.

Si veo antes de Junio consolidar por encima de 1$ firmo, aun que por otros hilos ya hablan de 40$ , yo no lo creo, de momento.

Superar 10.000 millones de capitalización no es moco de pavo, con eso creo que la IF tiene para ir tirando con garantías.


----------



## Ircapo (6 Feb 2021)

El aeropuerto de Frankfurt está utilizando IOTA para verificar los resultados de la prueba COVID-19 - TecNoticias, tu portal de información

Con el NOM soplando a favor.
Son tantos los progresos y alinzas
Que mejor seguirlo directamente en su twitter 
https://twitter.com/iotatoken?s=21


----------



## Forcopula (6 Feb 2021)

Me ha hecho gracia esta imagen, se huele el FOMO a la legua y aún no ha pasado nada jajaja


----------



## Amapizpis (6 Feb 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Me ha hecho gracia esta imagen, se huele el FOMO a la legua y aún no ha pasado nada jajaja



La vi en Reddit hace unos dias cuando IOTA estaba en torno a 0,40$, ahora que ha llegado a 0,60$ el FOMO empezara a ser brutal.

Todo esto no hara sino retroalimentarla, esto acaba de empezar y VAMOS TO THE MOON



Yo cuando llegue a 0.80$






Yo cuando llegue a 1$






Yo cuando llegue a 2$






Yo cuando llegue a 5$






Yo cuando llegue a 10$






Yo cuando llegue a 20$






Yo cuando llegue a 30$






Yo cuando llegue a 40$


----------



## calamatron (6 Feb 2021)

Estabava claro q subiria,el mejor proyecto con diferencia,parnert clmo jaguar,vw,bosch,si esq nose q coño hace que no esta la segunda x detras de btc


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Feb 2021)

calamatron dijo:


> Estabava claro q subiria,el mejor proyecto con diferencia,parnert clmo jaguar,vw,bosch,si esq nose q coño hace que no esta la segunda x detras de btc



A lot of different stakeholders are also taking an interest. IOTA has announced some high profile partnerships with various brands, including Microsoft, Samsung, Cisco and Volkswagen, while others are already building new technologies with the specific intention of migrating them to the IOTA network later on. 

Ya ves que IOTA tiene potencial..!!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## TRYTON (6 Feb 2021)

Buenas Criptofloreros, Como se envían Iotas de bitpanda a Trinity ?

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Locoderemate (6 Feb 2021)

TRYTON dijo:


> Buenas Criptofloreros, Como se envían Iotas de bitpanda a Trinity ?
> 
> Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk



Como en todas, vas a tu monedero iota del bitpanda, te pones en enviar y le pegas tu direccion del trinity. Envias.
A mi me tardo bastante el envio, 10 min o asi


----------



## Ircapo (6 Feb 2021)

The Bitpanda Card is finally here - Spend IOTA in real-life | IOTA News


----------



## T-34 (6 Feb 2021)

Os estáis haciendo muchas panas, relajaos anda...


----------



## LUIS MARIN (6 Feb 2021)

Yo creo que la bolsa se va a pegar una ostia y de nuevo va todo pabajo


----------



## Raulico (7 Feb 2021)

Macho, lleva años en la mierda y es un cagarro, ahora mismo que ha sacado un poco la cabeza parece que es el hijo pródigo.
Un poco de coherencia.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (7 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Como en todas, vas a tu monedero iota del bitpanda, te pones en enviar y le pegas tu direccion del trinity. Envias.
> A mi me tardo bastante el envio, 10 min o asi



16 minutos hoy. De exchange al trinity.


----------



## kpik (7 Feb 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> @kpik tu que opinas de lo que está pasando?



Hola! Perdonad, la verdad que antes era muy activo pero entre que voy a tope en el curro y un proyecto personal que he empezado, y que quiero no estar tan pendiente por mí salud emocional, no suelo entrar como antes a leer todos los comentarios.

Con respecto a mi opinión: creo que se vienen grandes cosas y 2021 será nuestro año. Eth 2.0 ha demostrado ser un truño, por lo que con el Coordicide seremos el mejor proyecto sin discusión (se salva algún otro como ADA pero vamos, deberíamos estar en el top3 sin discusión). Estoy muy emocionado con lo que se viene. Agarraos fuerte que vienen curvas!


----------



## Locoderemate (7 Feb 2021)

Me parece que no podemos comparar miotas con bitcoins, que son las unidades de precio usadas por los mercados en ambas cryptos. Mejor comparar satoshis con iotas. 

A dia de hoy:
Un satoshi vale 0,0003eur
Un iota vale 0,0000005eur.

La diferencia entre iota y bitcoin, en el fondo, solo es de un x600

Creo que iota salio descaradamente a sobreprecio en 2017. Ahora su precio es como si 1 bitcoin estuviera a 50eur. ¿Es caro o barato?

En todo caso hold hasta ver la evolucion de sus fundamentales


----------



## T-34 (7 Feb 2021)

kpik dijo:


> Hola! Perdonad, la verdad que antes era muy activo pero entre que voy a tope en el curro y un proyecto personal que he empezado, y que quiero no estar tan pendiente por mí salud emocional, no suelo entrar como antes a leer todos los comentarios.
> 
> Con respecto a mi opinión: creo que se vienen grandes cosas y 2021 será nuestro año. Eth 2.0 ha demostrado ser un truño, por lo que con el Coordicide seremos el mejor proyecto sin discusión (se salva algún otro como ADA pero vamos, deberíamos estar en el top3 sin discusión). Estoy muy emocionado con lo que se viene. Agarraos fuerte que vienen curvas!



Has visto el roadmap? Es que me da la sensación de que aquí se habla por hablar, en el roadmap aparece Iota 2.0 completamente “in research” y no veo que vayan a acabarlo antes de Q3 2021 la verdad...


----------



## Tito Pulo (7 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Me parece que no podemos comparar miotas con bitcoins, que son las unidades de precio usadas por los mercados en ambas cryptos. Mejor comparar satoshis con iotas.
> 
> A dia de hoy:
> Un satoshi vale 0,0003eur
> ...



No acabo de comprender lo que quieres decir,
Iota en su ICO salió a un precio de 0,006, te parece eso un sobreprecio?
Otra cosa es que al salir en poco tiempo se fuera muy arriba (5 dólares) sin tener nada logrado en su prometedor proyecto.

Y tampoco comprendo el cálculo que haces para esa comparación con BTC en la que 1 Iota a este precio actual equivaldría a 1 BTC a 50 dólares.

Te agradezco de antemano esa aclaración ya que me parece muy interesante para este hilo.


----------



## Locoderemate (7 Feb 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> No acabo de comprender lo que quieres decir,
> Iota en su ICO salió a un precio de 0,006, te parece eso un sobreprecio?
> Otra cosa es que al salir en poco tiempo se fuera muy arriba (5 dólares) sin tener nada logrado en su prometedor proyecto.
> 
> ...



Si tomamos las unidades basicas de las dos monedas, satoshis y iotas, vemos que un bitcoin son 100.000.000 satoshis y un miota 1.000.000 de iotas. Si el precio de referencia del iota no fueran los miotas, sino los 100.000.000 de iotas como sucede en bitcoin con los satoshis, entones el precio seria 0.5x100=50eur.

El precio es muy psicologico y poner el precio en miotas y no en 100miotas, afecta a la percepcion de los compradores.

Recordar que hay:
2100.000.000.000.000 de satoshis y
2700.000.000.000.000 de iotas.

Aunque es cierto que los satoshis son divisibles y los iotas no; de momento.


----------



## Locoderemate (7 Feb 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> No acabo de comprender lo que quieres decir,
> Iota en su ICO salió a un precio de 0,006, te parece eso un sobreprecio?
> Otra cosa es que al salir en poco tiempo se fuera muy arriba (5 dólares) sin tener nada logrado en su prometedor proyecto.
> 
> ...



Por cierto, iota salio a 0,006 el miota. Es como si bitcoin hubiera salido a 0,6eur. Yo lo veo un precio caro respecto a bitcoin.


----------



## Tito Pulo (7 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Si tomamos las unidades basicas de las dos monedas, satoshis y iotas, vemos que un bitcoin son 100.000.000 satoshis y un miota 1.000.000 de iotas. Si el precio de referencia del iota no fueran los miotas, sino los 100.000.000 de iotas como sucede en bitcoin con los satoshis, entones el precio seria 0.5x100=50eur.
> 
> El precio es muy psicologico y poner el precio en miotas y no en 100miotas, afecta a la percepcion de los compradores.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por la aclaración ... de acuerdo en la distinta percepción sea en miotas o Iotas.
Aunque en mi opinión lo que manda en el fondo es el Marketcap. 
Y teniendo esto en cuenta y suponiendo que todo salga como pretenden,..con buenos acuerdos de adopción y todo funcionando sin problema alguno se podría alcanzar el Marketcap de Eth actual...algo por encima de los 50 dólares para Iota


----------



## Tito Pulo (7 Feb 2021)

Esos precios por supuesto no son a corto plazo sino para un futuro, 2025 p.ej


----------



## easyridergs (7 Feb 2021)

Algo se está moviendo en el sentido de que IOTA ha recuperado algo, pero otros proyectos que utilizan tecnologías similares pero menos avanzadas y más inseguras, están subiendo como la espuma. Léase NKN y AVALANCHE. NKN tiene la tecnología de autómata celular y AVALANCHE su protocolo tiene similitudes con el FPC que vigilará el doble gasto en SHIMMER de IOTA.

Estos dos proyectos son más sencillos y menos ambiciosos, pero parece que ciertos integrantes del mercado van tomando posiciones en lo que puede ser la nueva generación de protocolos de consenso. Puede que durante este 21 y el 22 veamos un cambio en los equilibrios de poder y los nuevos consensos vayan tomando el relevo de los vetustos POW y POS clásicos, y si no lo hacen por lo menos lo intentarán.

IOTA está creando un proyecto mucho más ambicioso, que podrá hacer el 99% de lo que hace ETH y el 100% de lo que hace BTC. Es el momento de tener la mente fría y ceñirse al plan marcado por cada uno ya que seguramente sufriremos unos vaivenes brutales, para lo bueno y para la malo. Este mercado todavía es muy pequeño y hay muchos actores que cuentan con la capacidad suficiente para manipular tanto el precio como nuestras emociones.


----------



## Integer (8 Feb 2021)

Reconquistados los 1500 satoshis para IOTA.

Se aceptan apuestas.


----------



## paketazo (8 Feb 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Reconquistados los 1500 satoshis para IOTA.
> 
> Se aceptan apuestas.



Tengo que poner el chart en mensual IOTA/BTC para tratar de ver algo, un canal, un resquicio de algo, un suelo, un techo a corto...pero nada de nada.

Es que nos han dado hasta en el carnet de identidad los bitcoiners. Esto es como ir a un partido de baloncesto un grupo de jubilados contra el dream team de la NBA.

Aclarado esto, de momento si a medio plazo recuperamos los 3000 satos sería algo muy relevante, sobre todo ganándole terreno al big boss.


----------



## Integer (8 Feb 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Tengo que poner el chart en mensual IOTA/BTC para tratar de ver algo, un canal, un resquicio de algo, un suelo, un techo a corto...pero nada de nada.
> 
> Es que nos han dado hasta en el carnet de identidad los bitcoiners. Esto es como ir a un partido de baloncesto un grupo de jubilados contra el dream team de la NBA.
> 
> ...



Hombre, a velas mensuales... pues no pinta bien.

Pero antes de correr hay que caminar, y antes de corregir la mensual va la diaria.

La vela diaria podría estar formando un canal ascendente. Es un poco pronto, pero mala pinta no lleva.


----------



## Raulico (8 Feb 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Hombre, a velas mensuales... pues no pinta bien.
> 
> Pero antes de correr hay que caminar, y antes de corregir la mensual va la diaria.
> 
> ...



Sí, pero mira también el canal ascendente del 05/01 al 09/01...
Lleva años así.


----------



## Integer (8 Feb 2021)

Raulico dijo:


> Sí, pero mira también el canal ascendente del 05/01 al 09/01...
> Lleva años así.



?


----------



## paketazo (8 Feb 2021)

Espero que mantengas aquel lote gordo que habías comentado por aquí hace largo tiempo, no creo que nadie por aquí te supere.

Tu suerte es la mía ... y la de muchos.


----------



## PlanetaOTC (8 Feb 2021)

Vamos que rompemos los 0,60-0,61$ ya mismo


----------



## Integer (8 Feb 2021)

El siguiente gap a cerrar es el 15/10/2018 $0.7162 (si es que se puede considerar esa subida rara un gap), o ya nos vamos a los $0.75.


----------



## paketazo (8 Feb 2021)

Curiosidad en Binance, estaba acostumbrado a ver ordenes tapón de 70.000 a 100.000 IOTA cada 0,1 céntimos y ahora lo más gordo que se ve son de 15.000, 30.000 IOTA

No sé si es la volatilidad o barren al alza lo gordo y luego aflojan a la baja con calderilla.


----------



## Zelofan (8 Feb 2021)

Me aconsejais comprar en este momento antes de los 0,60 ??


----------



## davitin (8 Feb 2021)

Yo lo único que veo es que está siendo arrastrada por BTC, como siempre.


----------



## paketazo (8 Feb 2021)

Zelofan dijo:


> Me aconsejais comprar en este momento antes de los 0,60 ??



Nadie te lo puede recomendar, si acaso haz dos o tres entradas en diferentes días.

Por ejemplo a 0,60$ hoy, y esperas una semana, tanto puede estar a 0,55$ o a 0,75$ le metes otra.

Pero es que estas velas semanales que se trae tanto la mandan a 1,15$ como a 0,45$


----------



## PlanetaOTC (8 Feb 2021)

Una subida tan violenta de nuevo a los 5$? Yo creo que irá más despacio... Pero ojalá lleves razón.


----------



## PlanetaOTC (8 Feb 2021)




----------



## iaGulin (8 Feb 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Curiosidad en Binance, estaba acostumbrado a ver ordenes tapón de 70.000 a 100.000 IOTA cada 0,1 céntimos y ahora lo más gordo que se ve son de 15.000, 30.000 IOTA
> 
> No sé si es la volatilidad o barren al alza lo gordo y luego aflojan a la baja con calderilla.



A mi lo de los tapones me tiene confuso en un sentido... si no me equivoco hay una pequeña comisión por las ordenes... y ponen ordenes de venta de cientos de bitcoins que desaparecen al rato... ¿q sentido tiene eso? 
Pregunta de zote.


----------



## Integer (8 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Yo lo único que veo es que está siendo arrastrada por BTC, como siempre.



No lo tengo tan claro, pero aunque así fuera, estamos ya doblando los mínimos del par BTC/IOTA que fueron hace poco, precisamente porque BTC subía y IOTA se quedaba quieta.

Ahora está recuperando terreno.

Sea como sea, los follasatoshis ahora no respiran mucho con el tema, no vaya a ser.

Que yo también tengo por ahí mis satoshis, no nos malinterpretemos.


----------



## kpik (8 Feb 2021)

T-34 dijo:


> Has visto el roadmap? Es que me da la sensación de que aquí se habla por hablar, en el roadmap aparece Iota 2.0 completamente “in research” y no veo que vayan a acabarlo antes de Q3 2021 la verdad...



Chrysalis sale en marzo-abril aprox. Y el Coordicide efectivamente está previsto para Q3 2021. Pero ya se están haciendo pruebas en nodos sin coordinador y funcionan, por lo que creo que es más cuestión de asegurar que no hay fallos de seguridad etc.


----------



## Arctic (8 Feb 2021)

Y lo bueno es que la subida es por una clara puesta en valor de la tecnología. Por ejemplo, hace unos minutos hemos sabido que Tesla ha comprado cero dólares en IOTA. Mal se tiene que dar esto para no forrarse con este token tan prometedor.


----------



## T-34 (8 Feb 2021)

kpik dijo:


> Chrysalis sale en marzo-abril aprox. Y el Coordicide efectivamente está previsto para Q3 2021. Pero ya se están haciendo pruebas en nodos sin coordinador y funcionan, por lo que creo que es más cuestión de asegurar que no hay fallos de seguridad etc.



Pero pon fuentes, donde estan esas pruebas, yo te hablo de lo que veo en el roadmap, otra cosa es que no lo actualizen.


----------



## davitin (8 Feb 2021)

Btc a 44000, me cago en la puta.


----------



## Zelofan (8 Feb 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Nadie te lo puede recomendar, si acaso haz dos o tres entradas en diferentes días.
> 
> Por ejemplo a 0,60$ hoy, y esperas una semana, tanto puede estar a 0,55$ o a 0,75$ le metes otra.
> 
> Pero es que estas velas semanales que se trae tanto la mandan a 1,15$ como a 0,45$




Ahora acaba de ponerse en 0,60, a 0,50 ayer hubiera hecho una compra..
Voy a ver si baja aunque tampoco se las que comprar.. he pensado 500 o 1000 unidades
Vais muy cargaos vosotros con esta moneda ?
Llevo 2 dias leyendo vuestros hilos sobre IOTA y eso del todo o nada es lo que mas me gusta a mi en temas de loteria


----------



## paketazo (8 Feb 2021)

Zelofan dijo:


> Ahora acaba de ponerse en 0,60, a 0,50 ayer hubiera hecho una compra..
> Voy a ver si baja aunque tampoco se las que comprar.. he pensado 500 o 1000 unidades
> Vais muy cargaos vosotros con esta moneda ?
> Llevo 2 dias leyendo vuestros hilos sobre IOTA y eso del todo o nada es lo que mas me gusta a mi en temas de loteria



meterle 500$ no es ninguna mala idea, si al final resulta que sale bien. Si sale mal, pues te quedarás con 100$ o 200$, pero de salir bien puedes convertirlos en 5000$ de un modo plausible.

Fíjate en "mierdas" del top 50 que han hecho un 3X en semanas sin apenas noticias, ya lo de Doge ha sido la puntilla, un 20X en días. 500$x20= año ganado. El otro día ya comenté que tenía 5 ETH en rubik y vendí cuando ETH empezó a subir, y ahora tendría más de 300ETH 

Preguntas cuantas llevamos??


Buena pregunta si señor. Dependiendo de dónde esté en unas semanas llevaremos pocas o demasiadas.


----------



## davitin (8 Feb 2021)

Zelofan dijo:


> Ahora acaba de ponerse en 0,60, a 0,50 ayer hubiera hecho una compra..
> Voy a ver si baja aunque tampoco se las que comprar.. he pensado 500 o 1000 unidades
> Vais muy cargaos vosotros con esta moneda ?
> Llevo 2 dias leyendo vuestros hilos sobre IOTA y eso del todo o nada es lo que mas me gusta a mi en temas de loteria



Le metes mil pavos y si llega a 10$ te llevas 20.000$ frescos que te hacen un papelon que te cagas, y si los pierdes pues te quedas igual de pobre que siempre...no hagas caso a los que dicen que tienen no se cuantos millones de iotas ni a los de la "Peña del Yate", muchos son troles o CM...aunque no te de para retirarte, si te sacas 10.000, 20.000 o 30.000$ de una tacada ya seria una triunfada, no perdamos la perspectiva...en el 2017 a mi me mandaban MPs foreros que se sentian frustrados por que en un dia se habian sacado "solo" 700 pavos mientras que otros foreros decian que se habian sacado miles y tal...sin darse cuenta que ganar esa cantidad es sacarse en un dia casi el sueldo mensual de un mileurista.


----------



## Tito Pulo (8 Feb 2021)

Buena reflexión,.. ahora mismo todo sube por FOMO ,..no se miran proyectos.
Personalmente creía que Iota despegó el finde pasado porque se empezaba a descontar que Chrysalis estará lista en días/semanas....pero ahora tengo claro que NO es por el desarrollo en este trimestre,...Iota está subiendo como lo está haciendo el 99% del mercado y gran parte de este lo está haciendo mucho más que IOTA.

Lo que me gustaría ver es que sube fuerte por noticias importantes sobre el proyecto no porque sigue a BTC


----------



## easyridergs (8 Feb 2021)

T-34 dijo:


> Pero pon fuentes, donde estan esas pruebas, yo te hablo de lo que veo en el roadmap, otra cosa es que no lo actualizen.



Yo he tenido un nodo funcionando sin coordinador y va a la perfección.


----------



## Zelofan (8 Feb 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> meterle 500$ no es ninguna mala idea, si al final resulta que sale bien. Si sale mal, pues te quedarás con 100$ o 200$, pero de salir bien puedes convertirlos en 5000$ de un modo plausible.
> 
> Fíjate en "mierdas" del top 50 que han hecho un 3X en semanas sin apenas noticias, ya lo de Doge ha sido la puntilla, un 20X en días. 500$x20= año ganado. El otro día ya comenté que tenía 5 ETH en rubik y vendí cuando ETH empezó a subir, y ahora tendría más de 300ETH
> 
> ...




Gracias por el comentario, valoro los que te he leido en el hilo.
Osea que vais de farol con la cantidad que llevais no ? jejeje
Yo si comrpro serian 500 o 1000 IOTA y que sea lo que dios quiera. Llevais mas o menos de esa cantidad ?


----------



## T-34 (8 Feb 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> Yo he tenido un nodo funcionando sin coordinador y va a la perfección.



y por que no esta aun en produccion?


----------



## iaGulin (8 Feb 2021)

Zelofan dijo:


> Gracias por el comentario, valoro los que te he leido en el hilo.
> Osea que vais de farol con la cantidad que llevais no ? jejeje
> Yo si comrpro serian 500 o 1000 IOTA y que sea lo que dios quiera. Llevais mas o menos de esa cantidad ?



Creo que se refiere, que me corrija si no es así, a que ahora que están "baratas" nos parecen muchas. Si suben como esperamos, nos parecerán pocas.


----------



## paketazo (8 Feb 2021)

Zelofan dijo:


> Gracias por el comentario, valoro los que te he leido en el hilo.
> Osea que vais de farol con la cantidad que llevais no ? jejeje
> Yo si comrpro serian 500 o 1000 IOTA y que sea lo que dios quiera. Llevais mas o menos de esa cantidad ?



No es que vayamos de farol, es que aquí hay gente de esta:




Por consiguiente, llevamos casi todos entre 50€ y 150€ los que más, al cambio.


----------



## iaGulin (8 Feb 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> No es que vayamos de farol, es que aquí hay gente de esta:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 567499
> 
> ...



Yo tengo 50€ en IOTA señor inspector. Y redondeando para arriba.


----------



## easyridergs (8 Feb 2021)

T-34 dijo:


> y por que no esta aun en produccion?



Por que todavía está en pruebas y faltan implementar cosas. Pero sigue su curso adecuado. Pero nada, mejor espera a entrar cuando lo saquen a producción, aunque quizás el precio será diferente.


----------



## T-34 (8 Feb 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> Por que todavía está en pruebas y faltan implementar cosas. Pero sigue su curso adecuado. Pero nada, mejor espera a entrar cuando lo saquen a producción, aunque quizás el precio será diferente.



shur que no te pique el culo, yo llevo con los iotas en mi wallet desde 2017, pille el subidon a 5 y vendi, para recomprar mas abajo, y en 2019 le meti en 0.36$, asi que no me vengas con esas, os poneis a la defensiva muy pronto. Solo reitero que en el roadmap, IOTA 2.0 que se supone implementa el coordicide, esta completamente en "in research" ...


----------



## easyridergs (8 Feb 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> No es que vayamos de farol, es que aquí hay gente de esta:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 567499
> 
> ...



Yo estoy aquí por la tecnología, solamente. Soy feliz viviendo mi vida austera y ausente de lujos. Solo pienso en ser solidario y ayudar a los demás a través de la tecnología.


----------



## iaGulin (8 Feb 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> Yo estoy aquí por la tecnología, solamente. Soy feliz viviendo mi vida austera y ausente de lujos. Solo pienso en ser solidario y ayudar a los demás a través de la tecnología.



No hay lujo más grande que ser feliz en tu día a día.


----------



## Play_91 (8 Feb 2021)

¿No van a pumpear ninguna cripto para echarme unas risas?


----------



## paketazo (8 Feb 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> Yo estoy aquí por la tecnología, solamente. Soy feliz viviendo mi vida austera y ausente de lujos. Solo pienso en ser solidario y ayudar a los demás a través de la tecnología.



No creo que haya aquí nadie que controle más la tecnología IOTA que tú, eso lo tengo claro. 



iaGulin dijo:


> No hay lujo más grande que ser feliz en tu día a día.



Exacto, nosotros pasamos por la historia, lo que vivimos es historia.

Y nuestros 50€ en IOTAs claro


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Feb 2021)

11 kilos les ha dado el gobierno alemán para crear la infraestructura del tráfico autónomo.


----------



## Forcopula (8 Feb 2021)

Yo con 1Giota soy felih


----------



## easyridergs (8 Feb 2021)

Balizando la vía, comunicación a través de la red LORA WAN que es una red inalámbrica como la wifi pero de banda estrecha y mínimo consumo, asegurando los datos a través de IOTA. Todo para crear la infraestructura de comunicación de la vía con el coche autónomo.

Como dice Parlakistan 11 millones de leros les ha dado el gobierno alemán.


----------



## Tito Pulo (8 Feb 2021)

A qué te refieres con lo de largarse y volver en meses?

Y con lo de que tengan ocultado el Coordicide?

No entiendo por dónde vas?


----------



## paketazo (8 Feb 2021)

@Negrofuturo ahora sí que podría ser.

Es de las coins cuya acumulación ha durado más tiempo de las top 50. Recordemos que fue top 4 en momento de fomo máximo, cuando todavía era un proyecto mal redactado con mercenarios ocultos en el equipo de desarrollo.

Hoy se ha metido en el ajo a mentes privilegiadas de medio mundo, se han logrado acuerdos con multinacionales de caché, incluso se logran subvenciones millonarias para cubrir costos de investigación.

No hay ninguna otra coin que pueda ofrecer el potencial de esta si logra desentramar su roadmap. Ninguna. Podría hacer lo que hacen casi todas, pero ella solita, sin comisiones, sin minería, ¿nos lo creemos?... de momento No, pero quizá nos lo creamos un poco más que hace 4 años, y eso de entrada ya es motivo para rascarse la barbilla y reflexionar.

Y entonces pensamos;

Y si...!?

Y ahí estamos. No olvidemos que BTC marca el ritmo de momento, y el desacople hasta la fecha desde mínimos es ridículo.

Se marcará un Ethereum??

Pues de momento ha empezado por el camino, pero como dices ha de cumplir un chart similar al que propones.

Yo no intentaría tradear para obtener más IOTAs , por que ya me pasó con otras coins que arrancaron y al final perdí pico, pero evidentemente quién maneje bien las velas podría llegar arriba doblando el número de IOTAs que posee.

Veremos que sucede, pero tras ver coins como Terra, Aave, Polkador, Uniswap, elrond... que se han marcado subidas incesantes de un 4X, y más, ¿por que no IOTA?

Fríamente, que tiene más teórico potencial, IOTA o Doge, BCH, BSV, XRP??... Pero ya sabemos lo que mueve esto, un 10% tecnología y un 90% codicia en forma de FOMO

Veremos pues

Por cierto el patrón en Binance es bestial, barren con varios millones de USDT todo lo que hay gordo, luego la bajan hasta el inicio de la barrida, y desde ahí remonta pero ya no hay "papel" apenas colocado.

Ahora mismo hay colocado IOTA por valor de 7 millones de USDT hasta 2$, eso es "calderilla" , días atrás eso hacía falta para subir 20 céntimos.


----------



## davitin (8 Feb 2021)

A ver, esto tiene que desacoplarse de BTC si no no hay nada que hacer.


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Feb 2021)

Introducing IOTA Oracles


----------



## Nostalgia (8 Feb 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Ahora mismo hay colocado IOTA por valor de 7 millones de USDT hasta 2$, eso es "calderilla" , días atrás eso hacía falta para subir 20 céntimos.




donde ves eso


----------



## T-34 (8 Feb 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Yo con 1Giota soy felih



Aquí nosotros no tenemos más que 50€ cada uno


----------



## paketazo (8 Feb 2021)

Nostalgia dijo:


> donde ves eso


----------



## alea (8 Feb 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 567780



Otia, de 1 a 2 no hay nada, supongo que irán apareciendo más según nos vayamos acercando. El túnel ha sido largo, pero se empieza a ver una bonita luz al final.


----------



## paketazo (8 Feb 2021)

alea dijo:


> Otia, de 1 a 2 no hay nada, supongo que irán apareciendo más según nos vayamos acercando. El tunel ha sido largo, pero se empieza a ver una bonita luz al final.



No me hagas mucho caso, pero me da la impresión que Binance no tiene demasiado IOTA en hot wallet, no sé cual es su dirección de cold wallet, pero sería interesante saber cuanto posee en HOLD . la verdad que las ordenes son evidentemente casi todas bots de traders, y la mayoría del propio exchange.

Con ese papel, podrían llevarla a 10$ en una hora si quieren, pero como dices irán apareciendo IOTAs de los que les quemen en las manos, por eso van poco a poco para darles tiempo en regalar sus IOTAs a estos precios (o eso espero)

Acabo de mirar y hasta 2,5$ 7,1 millones en USDT



Parlakistan dijo:


> Introducing IOTA Oracles



Otro clavo en el ataúd de muchos proyectos que hoy no paran de ganar capitalización, si IOTA lo logra, que parece ser que sí


----------



## kpik (8 Feb 2021)

T-34 dijo:


> Pero pon fuentes, donde estan esas pruebas, yo te hablo de lo que veo en el roadmap, otra cosa es que no lo actualizen.



IOTA Roadmap No se donde estás mirando el Roadmap, pero si vienes a meter mierda al menos informate bien antes


----------



## Snowball (8 Feb 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> IOTA ha estado funcionando sin coordinador en días concretos y funcionaba tan ricamente, por seguridad no puede quitarse de forma definitiva hasta que no crezca la red. No pretendo que lo entiendas, se que no puedes.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk



Soy nuevo y acabo de entrar en 0.50. 

He leído algo sobre el tangle y la Matemática que hay detras(grafo DAG) 

Cuando habláis del coordinador, os referís a la transacción génesis que es la que inicia la cadena de validación? 

Saludo y gracias por la info que aportáis.


----------



## T-34 (8 Feb 2021)

kpik dijo:


> IOTA Roadmap No se donde estás mirando el Roadmap, pero si vienes a meter mierda al menos informate bien antes



Llevo en iota desde que salió y me vas a venir aquí a decirme nada. Me da la sensación de que ni lees lo que escribí, pero te pongo el enlace.

IOTA 2.0 - IOTA Roadmap


----------



## T-34 (8 Feb 2021)

Nos vamos a por el 0.71 que decía Pake


----------



## kpik (8 Feb 2021)

T-34 dijo:


> Llevo en iota desde que salió y me vas a venir aquí a decirme nada. Me da la sensación de que ni lees lo que escribí, pero te pongo el enlace.
> 
> IOTA 2.0 - IOTA Roadmap



Pues disculpa, igual te malentendí. En cualquier caso, el roadmap está actualizado. Otra cosa es que llegado el momento lo vuelvan a retrasar, o el Coordicide llegue a tiempo en plena Altseason, que es la clave para volar. Saludos y suerte a todos, estamos en el mismo barco.


----------



## paketazo (8 Feb 2021)

nunca había visto esto en IOTA, no hay papel a la venta, lo que se compra, no se pone de nuevo en venta más arriba, que es lo que llevo viendo estos años descaradamente:

Si esto no cambia, que cambiará, se traen algo entre manos.


----------



## Amapizpis (8 Feb 2021)

*QUO VADIS IOTA?*


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Feb 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> nunca había visto esto en IOTA, no hay papel a la venta, lo que se compra, no se pone de nuevo en venta más arriba, que es lo que llevo viendo estos años descaradamente:
> 
> Si esto no cambia, que cambiará, se traen algo entre manos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 567837



Se hincharon de acumular lo que quisieron durante 3 años, ahora a pumpear de forma inmisericorde.


----------



## davitin (8 Feb 2021)

La verdad es que veo las subidas de otras criptos y me dan una envidia que te cagas....necesitamos mucho más que esto, estamos muy quemados con Iota, necesitamos algo tangible ya.


----------



## StalkerTlön (8 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> La verdad es que veo las subidas de otras criptos y me dan una envidia que te cagas....necesitamos mucho más que esto, estamos muy quemados con Iota, necesitamos algo tangible ya.
> 
> EL oráculo ha vislumbrado 1$, y sabemos que a 1$ IOTA resucita.


----------



## Nostalgia (9 Feb 2021)

si llega a 80$ compro el foro


----------



## Raulico (9 Feb 2021)

Vamos compañeros. ADELANTE.


----------



## calamatron (9 Feb 2021)

To the moooooonn


----------



## perrastart (9 Feb 2021)

hoy sta en cabeza en binance en 32 por cien que se dice rapido....pasando por la derecha a bitcoin y sin elon haciendole de relaciones pubicas... vaya tela.


----------



## StalkerTlön (9 Feb 2021)

perrastart dijo:


> hoy sta en cabeza en binance en 32 por cien que se dice rapido....pasando por la derecha a bitcoin y sin elon haciendole de relaciones pubicas... vaya tela.



Han elegido el dia de Tesla y el máximo de BTC, que también de ETH, para subirla sigilosamente con un par!! Sólo en el "Club de los Iotas Muertos" vemos las poesía metafórica.... ¿Tesla algún día usará IOTA....?, ¿habemus "Hansicidio"...? Firefly....


----------



## Tito Pulo (9 Feb 2021)

En mi opinión aún no ha venido la subida gorda...el volumen sigue siendo justo... todavía no están entrando los peces ni las empresas a saco... cuando igualemos volúmenes como los de ADA en 600Mill será cuando se ponga parabólica y suba de verdad...


----------



## Jdnec_wow (9 Feb 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> nunca había visto esto en IOTA, no hay papel a la venta, lo que se compra, no se pone de nuevo en venta más arriba, que es lo que llevo viendo estos años descaradamente:
> 
> Si esto no cambia, que cambiará, se traen algo entre manos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 567837



¿Quién va a vender a estos precios sabiendo que va a subir a 40$?... salvo alguno que otro que acabará recomprando.


----------



## calamatron (9 Feb 2021)

Vender a estos precios es de tontos no lo siguiente.
Iota se va a marcar un x1000 en poco tiempo


----------



## easyridergs (9 Feb 2021)

Nostalgia dijo:


> si llega a 80$ compro el foro



Y yo te compro a ti, me parto.


----------



## easyridergs (9 Feb 2021)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> ¿Quién va a vender a estos precios sabiendo que va a subir a 40$?... salvo alguno que otro que acabará recomprando.



Tanto por fundamentales como por contexto socioeconómico IOTA reventará los 40 dólares, ayudado por que BTC es muy probable que rompa los 100k. Y lo digo yo que no me gusta nada BTC.

A los bancos centrales les va a pasar como pasó con el internet y los estados en su día. Ellos querían intranet y se tuvieron que comer internet, ahora quieren monedas digitales (intranet) y se van a tener que comer las cripto monedas. Es una consecuencia ineludible de la globalización que ellos mismos fomentan.


----------



## paketazo (9 Feb 2021)

@easyridergs se que tienes una espinita clavada profundo respecto a BTC y alguno de sus holders concretamente, y quizá, el tiempo te acabe dando la razón, aun que de todos modos, esos bitcoiners que sabemos, a día de hoy ya son más que millonarios, y me alegro por ellos, lo que no impide que IOTA acabe triunfando. "momento y lugar"

Al final ¿de que se trata este juego?

Por cierto, yo a 5$ ...  y no pienso vender.

solo hay 5 millones a la venta en USDT




en el par IOTA/BTC no hay una mierda


----------



## davitin (9 Feb 2021)

calamatron dijo:


> Vender a estos precios es de tontos no lo siguiente.
> Iota se va a marcar un x1000 en poco tiempo



Al ignore.


----------



## Bob Page (9 Feb 2021)

0.799999999999999 $


----------



## mariano2004 (9 Feb 2021)

Para salirte de una posición pero no hay posibilidad de pasarlo a Euro.
Que moneda es mas aconsejable BUSD, USDT, TETHER. Estoy hecho un lio.


----------



## davitin (9 Feb 2021)

De todos modos, como digo esto es una subida guarra propiciada mayormente por BTC....para ilusionarme tendría que ver otra vez las subidas del 2017, cuando se marcaba un X2 diario en unas pocas horas, esa sería la señal.


----------



## Nostalgia (9 Feb 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Para salirte de una posición pero no hay posibilidad de pasarlo a Euro.
> Que moneda es mas aconsejable BUSD, USDT, TETHER. Estoy hecho un lio.



usdc que es la de coinbase diría yo, si no pues la de binance, tether y usdt es la misma moneda


----------



## Locoderemate (9 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> De todos modos, como digo esto es una subida guarra propiciada mayormente por BTC....para ilusionarme tendría que ver otra vez las subidas del 2017, cuando se marcaba un X2 diario en unas pocas horas, esa sería la señal.



10 dias haciendo x2 es un x1000
En 5-10 años pueden suceder muchas cosas


----------



## davitin (9 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> 10 dias haciendo x2 es un x1000
> En 5-10 años pueden suceder muchas cosas



Un X2 en 10 días es una mierda viendo lo que están subiendo otras, yo el dinero lo necesito ahora, dentro de 10 años vete a saber dónde estoy.


----------



## Locoderemate (9 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> 10 dias haciendo x2 es un x1000
> En 5-10 años pueden suceder muchas cosas



Y 26 dias haciendo un x30% tb es un x1000


----------



## Locoderemate (9 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Un X2 en 10 días es una mierda viendo lo que están subiendo otras, yo el dinero lo necesito ahora, dentro de 10 años vete a saber dónde estoy.



Pues cambia de estrategia y ve a por otras cryptos


----------



## Zelofan (9 Feb 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> @easyridergs se que tienes una espinita clavada profundo respecto a BTC y alguno de sus holders concretamente, y quizá, el tiempo te acabe dando la razón, aun que de todos modos, esos bitcoiners que sabemos, a día de hoy ya son más que millonarios, y me alegro por ellos, lo que no impide que IOTA acabe triunfando. "momento y lugar"
> 
> Al final ¿de que se trata este juego?
> 
> ...



Es buena o mala señal que no haya nada en ese par ??
Compraste a 5 dolares en su dia ?
Yo me estoy arrepintiendo, te acuerdas ayer que te decia que a 0,60 me saba cosa ...


----------



## paketazo (9 Feb 2021)

Zelofan dijo:


> Es buena o mala señal que no haya nada en ese par ??
> Compraste a 5 dolares en su dia ?
> Yo me estoy arrepintiendo, te acuerdas ayer que te decia que a 0,60 me saba cosa ...



Que no haya nada, en principio da apariencia de que en el exchange nadie está dispuesto a vender a esos precios, salvo que el exchange sea el que retira las ventas, que también podría ser, aun que lo dudo.

No, no compré a 5$, a ese precio le pagaré unas cervezas a @easyridergs 

No es cuestión de arrepentirse, quizá mañana este de nuevo a 0,60$, está claro que a nivel trader intadía era ayer buen punto de entrada a 0,60$, ¿pero en una semana, lo seguirá siendo?, eso ya es más difícil de preveer.


----------



## kpik (9 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Un X2 en 10 días es una mierda viendo lo que están subiendo otras, yo el dinero lo necesito ahora, dentro de 10 años vete a saber dónde estoy.



Bueno paciencia, mejor una subida más sostenible que un pump&dump. Estoy convencido de que este año la vamos a ver más arriba de 20$


----------



## Integer (9 Feb 2021)

En preparación a futuras ventas...

Alguien ha probado a vender con omoku?

Yo he comprado con ellos, pero no vendido.


----------



## Integer (9 Feb 2021)

Aprovecho la tesitura para hacer pequeños apuntes sobre el roadmap.

Como comenté en un post anterior, quitaron las fechas previstas del roadmap, nos han dejado con ventanas de trimestres (antes especificaban el mes).

Con la excepción de la actualización del CORE Library el 12 de enero, las últimas actualizaciones del roadmap datan del 15 de diciembre.

*El día 28 de diciembre todavía estaban las fechas y me hice un pequeño seguimiento*. Muchos de los updates estaban previstos para la misma fecha: febrero. *Muchos*. Porque seguramente se tienen que deployar juntos.

Probablemente hayan quitado las fechas concretas porque no quieren más "retrasos" que dañen la reputación del trabajo que se está haciendo.

Dicho esto, y entendiendo que se retira la fecha de febrero del roadmap pero se mantiene la ventana Q1 para muchos elementos, *en un mes y medio o dos como mucho va a caer el gordo de navidad en forma de actualización* (salvo nueva modificación del roadmap).

Si el ecosistema crypto aguanta hasta entonces a estos niveles nos podemos coronar.

Pero lo mejor es que si esto se cumple se habrá abierto una ventana brutal para la adopción que no será inmediata pero, esperemos, se realice a partir de esa fecha, lo que implicaría un segundo impulso.

*** EDITO ***

La CORE Library liberada el 12 de enero tenía previsión en el roadmap para octubre de 2020.


----------



## T-34 (9 Feb 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Aprovecho la tesitura para hacer pequeños apuntes sobre el roadmap.
> 
> Como comenté en un post anterior, quitaron las fechas previstas del roadmap, nos han dejado con ventanas de trimestres (antes especificaban el mes).
> 
> ...



Es a lo que me refería en mis anteriores comentarios, iota 2.0 tiene como última actualización en octubre de 2020. Podrían esmerarse un poco más en actualizarlo o igual es que no hay actualizaciones, pero vamos por poco que fuera, tendrían que tener a gente ya en iota 2.0 al mismo tiempo.


----------



## Integer (9 Feb 2021)

T-34 dijo:


> Es a lo que me refería en mis anteriores comentarios, iota 2.0 tiene como última actualización en octubre de 2020. Podrían esmerarse un poco más en actualizarlo o igual es que no hay actualizaciones, pero vamos por poco que fuera, tendrían que tener a gente ya en iota 2.0 al mismo tiempo.



No hablamos de lo mismo. Tú hablas de última actualización, yo estoy hablando además de las fechas objetivo (que son las que han desaparecido y han dejado los trimestres).

En el anterior roadmap, Nectar, Honey y IOTA 2.0 tenían establecidas fechas de 2021 (que ya no están).


----------



## Zelofan (9 Feb 2021)

Compro o no compro ? Me cago en todo ! Me quedo fuera


----------



## Integer (9 Feb 2021)

Zelofan dijo:


> Compro o no compro ? Me cago en todo ! Me quedo fuera



Por qué crees que siempre ponen la coletilla de:

"Esto no es un consejo financiero..." etc etc.


----------



## Snowball (9 Feb 2021)

*One of the UK’s best subscription research companies sees IOTA as a top investment pick.*
_





SouthBank Investment Research have one crypto currency in their portfolio, and it’s IOTA._


----------



## T-34 (9 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> *One of the UK’s best subscription research companies sees IOTA as a top investment pick.*
> _
> 
> 
> ...



Esto nos acerca un poco más a la riqueza deseada


----------



## IVNP71 (9 Feb 2021)

0.60105
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## calamatron (9 Feb 2021)

Correcion


----------



## Amapizpis (9 Feb 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> 0.60105
> Pozdrawiam.



Expliquese


----------



## IVNP71 (9 Feb 2021)

Amapizpis dijo:


> Expliquese





Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Amapizpis (9 Feb 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 568182
> 
> Pozdrawiam.



Creí que se referia a dolares


----------



## IVNP71 (9 Feb 2021)

Amapizpis dijo:


> Creí que se referia a dolares



No, en euros! Y aprovecho para decir que es ahora o nunca donde meter parte del dinero porque como esto pegue a subir me temo que no lo va a parar nadie.
Grande IOTA! 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Amapizpis (9 Feb 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> No, en euros! Y aprovecho para decir que es ahora o nunca donde meter parte del dinero porque como esto pegue a subir me temo que no lo va a parar nadie.
> Grande IOTA!
> Pozdrawiam.



Yo ya estoy dentro
Comprad IOTA HIJOSDEPVTA (hoy 0.52$)
Por eso me he preocupado, pense que decia que la correcion iria hasta los 0.60$


----------



## paketazo (9 Feb 2021)

Pero no le metáis más de 50€ ... ya os digo a ciencia cierta que por estos foros anda el primo de este pillando recortes:


----------



## Amapizpis (9 Feb 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Pero no le metáis más de 50€ ... ya os digo a ciencia cierta que por estos foros anda el primo de este pillando recortes:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 568213



50€?

Yo voy con 10€ y gracias


----------



## Suburban2 (9 Feb 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Pero no le metáis más de 50€ ... ya os digo a ciencia cierta que por estos foros anda el primo de este pillando recortes:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 568213





Amapizpis dijo:


> 50€?
> 
> Yo voy con 10€ y gracias



Yo siempre le echo 20


----------



## IVNP71 (9 Feb 2021)

Amapizpis dijo:


> 50€?
> 
> Yo voy con 10€ y gracias



10 por qué? No entiendo!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Amapizpis (9 Feb 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> 10 por qué? No entiendo!
> Pozdrawiam.



Porque es lo que me ha dejado mi abuelita para meterle "a los dineritos del internete de las cosicas", ¿Que te crees, que aqui somos ricos?


----------



## iaGulin (9 Feb 2021)

Zelofan dijo:


> Compro o no compro ? Me cago en todo ! Me quedo fuera



Pues yo te voy a dar mi opinión sin la muletilla de "esto no es un consejo financiero".
Hay una pequeña oportunidad, que pocas veces pasa, de que un activo aumente su valor a corto plazo más de un 715% (del 0,7 actual a 5€ mínimo), si tienes unos eurillos *que no te importa perder*, lánzate. Tengo familiares que se gastan todos los años 300 euros en lotería de Navidad y nunca les tocó nada.
Probablemente los pierdas, pero si suena la flauta será una gran canción.


----------



## IVNP71 (9 Feb 2021)

iaGulin dijo:


> Pues yo te voy a dar mi opinión sin la muletilla de "esto no es un consejo financiero".
> Hay una oportunidad, que pocas veces pasa, de que un activo aumente su valor a corto plazo más de un 715% (del 0,7 actual a 5€ mínimo), si tienes unos eurillos *que no te importa perder*, lánzate. Tengo familiares que se gastan todos los años 300 euros en lotería de Navidad y nunca les tocó nada.
> Probablemente los pierdas, pero si suena la flauta será una gran canción.



Si, señor!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## XICOTET (9 Feb 2021)

en que plataforma comprais. En Cripto.com no me aparece y juraria que antes si que estaba. Y en Binance tampoco la veo


----------



## Snowball (9 Feb 2021)

XICOTET dijo:


> en que plataforma comprais. En Cripto.com no me aparece y juraria que antes si que estaba. Y en Binance tampoco la veo



Anycoin y Bitpanda


----------



## alea (9 Feb 2021)

XICOTET dijo:


> en que plataforma comprais. En Cripto.com no me aparece y juraria que antes si que estaba. Y en Binance tampoco la veo



Mira mejor, en Benancio si que está.


----------



## Amapizpis (9 Feb 2021)

XICOTET dijo:


> en que plataforma comprais. En Cripto.com no me aparece y juraria que antes si que estaba. Y en Binance tampoco la veo



En Bitfinex
Bitfinex | Cryptocurrency Exchange | Bitcoin Trading | Futures Trading | Margin Trading

Con apalancamiento de hasta x3.3 (usalo con responsabilidad)


----------



## IVNP71 (9 Feb 2021)

Bueno, acabamos de comprar 160.68 IOTA unos 100 euros!.
Y no me arrepiento para nada!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Periplo (9 Feb 2021)

Bitfinex yo


----------



## Zelofan (9 Feb 2021)

Desde mi desconocimiento en este mundo reflexiono lo siguiente:
Si IOTA es una moneda de cielo o infierno da igual comprarla a 0,70 que 0,50 no ?


----------



## Zelofan (9 Feb 2021)

iaGulin dijo:


> Pues yo te voy a dar mi opinión sin la muletilla de "esto no es un consejo financiero".
> Hay una pequeña oportunidad, que pocas veces pasa, de que un activo aumente su valor a corto plazo más de un 715% (del 0,7 actual a 5€ mínimo), si tienes unos eurillos *que no te importa perder*, lánzate. Tengo familiares que se gastan todos los años 300 euros en lotería de Navidad y nunca les tocó nada.
> Probablemente los pierdas, pero si suena la flauta será una gran canción.



Eso mismo pienso yo, terminaré metiendome con 100 euricos aunque sea. Para participar en la futura fiesta que haremos.


----------



## Snowball (9 Feb 2021)

Zelofan dijo:


> Desde mi desconocimiento en este mundo reflexiono lo siguiente:
> Si IOTA es una moneda de cielo o infierno da igual comprarla a 0,70 que 0,50 no ?



Asi lo veo yo.

Si baja a 0.50, volveré a comprar algunas mas

SI llega a 4$ (tope anterior) tampoco pienso vender ni andar tradeando, etc

A esta tecnología le quedan unos años para ver si el mundo 5G la adapta... y el pelotazo puede ser brutal

Y si no, tampoco me a empobrecer lo invertido...


----------



## Zelofan (9 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Asi lo veo yo.
> 
> Si baja a 0.50, volveré a comprar algunas mas
> 
> ...



No sé si vas cargado o no pero yo a 4 no vendía. Imagínate los que vendieron Bitcoin a 5 dólares pensando que estaban triunfando.


----------



## Snowball (9 Feb 2021)

Yo este protocolo lo comparo con el TCPIP y su implementacion en internet... imaginaros, alla por los años 70, que cuando se desarrolló TCPIP (por los militares) lo hubiera hecho una empresa/organismo privado y dicha tecnologia tuviera un valor y cotizara...

Cuanto costaria hoy?


----------



## Snowball (9 Feb 2021)

Zelofan dijo:


> No sé si vas cargado o no pero yo a 4 no vendía. Imagínate los que vendieron Bitcoin a 5 dólares pensando que estaban triunfando.



Asi es.

Que llegue a 4$, con lo que llevo, no me a sacar de "pobre" ... y no necesito tales supuestas ganancias para el dia a dia


----------



## Amapizpis (9 Feb 2021)

Compra IOTA y podras ser dueño de TODA LA SAGRA


----------



## Thundercat (9 Feb 2021)

Amapizpis dijo:


> En Bitfinex
> Bitfinex | Cryptocurrency Exchange | Bitcoin Trading | Futures Trading | Margin Trading
> 
> Con apalancamiento de hasta x3.3 (usalo con responsabilidad)



Ahora hay hasta 5x


----------



## Amapizpis (9 Feb 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> Ahora hay hasta 5x



Para iota maximo x3.3, x5 esta solo para BTC ETH y XRP


----------



## Snowball (9 Feb 2021)

*Trading volume went from 50 million about a day ago to 250 million. People are buying*


----------



## Snowball (9 Feb 2021)




----------



## IVNP71 (9 Feb 2021)

Pero si hasta el WEF o Fondo económico Mundial se ha fijado en IOTA o por lo menos lo tienen entre ojo o en mente , pues que pistas quiere más la gente? IOTA es el futuro nos guste o no nos guste.
La tecnología de Tangle es el futuro.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Zelofan (9 Feb 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Pero si hasta el WEF o Fondo económico Mundial se ha fijado en IOTA o por lo menos lo tienen entre ojo o en mente , pues que pistas quiere más la gente? IOTA es el futuro nos guste o no nos guste.
> La tecnología de Tangle es el futuro.
> Pozdrawiam.



A ver si se han fijado para autodestruirla que esta gente ya sabemos que le gusta el progreso.


----------



## Snowball (9 Feb 2021)

Análisis fondo inversión de reputación


----------



## davitin (9 Feb 2021)

Zelofan dijo:


> No sé si vas cargado o no pero yo a 4 no vendía. Imagínate los que vendieron Bitcoin a 5 dólares pensando que estaban triunfando.



Hombre pues depende de lo que tenga cada uno.

Si siempre estas pensando "aguanto un poco mas que seguro que sube mas" al final perderas la inversion....hay que trazar una meta, esto puede ser una cifra mas o menos alta, si llegas a esa cifra con iota a 4$ pues vendes, si no pues esperas, pero cuando se llega se vende y se cambia por dinero contante y sonante, si no esto no tiene sentido, las criptos son un metodo para alcanzar la riqueza, no un fin en si mismo, el que te diga lo contrario ya esta forrrao o va de "visionario paco".


----------



## Tito Pulo (10 Feb 2021)

Lo único que veo ahora es un mercado desbocado en el que todo sube.... son muchísimas las que han hecho un X3 o x4... también muchísimas las que han pasado su ATH ...AVAX, MATIC, BNB, FIL, CAKE., SFP.....con subidas de x10 y x30 en semanas o días....una auténtica locura
Al lado de todo eso la subida de IOTA no es nada...ni tan siquiera se acerca a su ATH...y teniendo en cuenta todo el desarrollo que tiene y que viene es un poco decepcionante...

No porque quiera la subida estratosferica como está pasando en otras ya....sino porque cuando venga la caída,...cuando llegue la corrección ya que esto no puede sostenerse así día tras día...no es lo mismo caer desde tu ATH o desde un x10/x30 que desde una subida muy inferior....
Y además quizás coincida con las noticias importantes que en Iota están por llegar...lo cual sería una verdadera putada


----------



## davitin (10 Feb 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Lo único que veo ahora es un mercado desbocado en el que todo sube.... son muchísimas las que han hecho un X3 o x4... también muchísimas las que han pasado su ATH ...AVAX, MATIC, BNB, FIL, CAKE., SFP.....con subidas de x10 y x30 en semanas o días....una auténtica locura
> Al lado de todo eso la subida de IOTA no es nada...ni tan siquiera se acerca a su ATH...y teniendo en cuenta todo el desarrollo que tiene y que viene es un poco decepcionante...
> 
> No porque quiera la subida estratosferica como está pasando en otras ya....sino porque cuando venga la caída,...cuando llegue la corrección ya que esto no puede sostenerse así día tras día...no es lo mismo caer desde tu ATH o desde un x10/x30 que desde una subida muy inferior....
> Y además quizás coincida con las noticias importantes que en Iota están por llegar...lo cual sería una verdadera putada



Totalmente de acuerdo.

Es más, es bastante obvio que Iota está subiendo por qué sube el .recado y ni siquiera lo está siguiendo, que menos que haberse marcado un x4.


----------



## Tito Pulo (10 Feb 2021)

Chrysalis Status Page

Nuevos retrasos?


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Feb 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Chrysalis Status Page
> 
> Nuevos retrasos?



No, dijeron Q1 2021, hasta final de abril hay tiempo.


----------



## Integer (10 Feb 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Chrysalis Status Page
> 
> Nuevos retrasos?





Parlakistan dijo:


> No, dijeron Q1 2021, hasta final de abril hay tiempo.



De hecho en el roadmap antiguo marcaba febrero de 2021 para el release de Firefly, están dentro de la ventana.


----------



## Amapizpis (10 Feb 2021)

0.82$


----------



## Snowball (10 Feb 2021)

fake?


----------



## Snowball (10 Feb 2021)




----------



## Amapizpis (10 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> fake?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 568994



Como sea verdad los 40$ se quedan cortos y la llevan a minimo 100$


----------



## Snowball (10 Feb 2021)




----------



## Snowball (10 Feb 2021)

Amapizpis dijo:


> Como sea verdad los 40$ se quedan cortos y la llevan a minimo 100$



Soy nuevo en el hilo, por eso pregunto si es fake a los gurús


----------



## davitin (10 Feb 2021)

Hace falta sobrepasar claramente el dólar para que haya fomo y la peña se anime a meterle pasta.


----------



## Covid-8M (10 Feb 2021)

Amapizpis dijo:


> Como sea verdad los 40$ se quedan cortos y la llevan a minimo 100$



Si no es verdad tambien es bienvenido un poco de humo


----------



## T-34 (10 Feb 2021)

Paco no se, pero Oscar Mayer no me transmite seguridad.


----------



## davitin (10 Feb 2021)

Un ingreso pasivo? Vas a alquilar tus iotas?


----------



## paketazo (10 Feb 2021)

Si no fuera por los bozales de la gente parecería que estamos en 2017 criptográficamente hablando


----------



## davitin (10 Feb 2021)

0.74....menudo hachazo.


----------



## Snowball (10 Feb 2021)

Respecto a Chrysalis



Parece que van a hacer una auditoria externa.

*I think audits are getting done now .. should be available in 1 or 2 weeks..*


----------



## iaGulin (10 Feb 2021)

Me pregunto que habrá pasado a la 1 que han bajado muchas de golpe xD


----------



## Snowball (10 Feb 2021)

Respecto a lo de TESLA...

Yes, it's only speculation, but you can find all of them on the website fognet.world. 

*Tesla isn't working with Iota yet, but they share the same interests and some community members.*


----------



## Snowball (10 Feb 2021)

_Here is the top 10 (theres more) whitepapers from owl watch:

Documents & White Paper & Sites (Enter; Ctrl F & IOTA)_


ECLASS White paper https://www.eclass.eu/fileadmin/dow...frastructure-for-Industrial-Digital-Twins.pdf [5 use cases enabled by Blockchain, IOTA Tangle and ECLASS]
TM Forum(Digital Business Marketplace) https://dbm4.net/wp-content/uploads...ness-Marketplace-Catalyst_Whitepaper-V1.1.pdf
TM Forum(Federated CSPs Marketplace) API for IOTA https://www.tmforum.org/wp-content/...ated_CSPs_Marketplace_Whitepaper_C20.0.34.pdf
EU-funded CityxChange(e-Mobility system) https://cityxchange.eu/wp-content/u...eMobility-system-including-user-interface.pdf
Zebra API for IOTA Developer Portal | Introducing Zebra Savanna and the IOTA Track and Trace Ledger API 6. OpenADx's Eclipse open source solutions openadx.eclipse.org/resources/Open…
Digital MRV & IOTA https://www.digitalmrv.earth
STMicroelectronics & IOTA X-CUBE-IOTA1 - STMicroelectronics
EU Horizon 2020(CityxChange) CORDIS | European Commission


----------



## IVNP71 (10 Feb 2021)

Una ciudad polaca se convierte en la primera en adoptar la blockchain de Ethereum para servicios de emergencia
Una ciudad polaca se convierte en la primera en adoptar la blockchain de Ethereum para servicios de emergencia

Y sigue el artículo :El Internet de las cosas, o IoT, podría tener importantes implicaciones para las futuras ciudades inteligentes. Se cree que los dispositivos conectados representan una de las mayores oportunidades de crecimiento de la próxima década. El Foro Económico Mundial, por ejemplo, ha identificado a IoT como un pilar importante de la “transformación urbana”, especialmente después de COVID-19.
Varios proyectos de criptomonedas operan en el nicho de IoT, el más grande es Iota (MIOTA) con una capitalización de mercado de USD 825 millones. Al menos una docena de otros tienen una capitalización de mercado de USD 1 millón o más.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Gian Gastone (10 Feb 2021)

Urgente: Cómo operar con Euros en Binance para comprar IOTA?, tengo que comprar BTC antes? o comprar USDT?


----------



## IVNP71 (10 Feb 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Urgente: Cómo operar con Euros en Binance para comprar IOTA?, tengo que comprar BTC antes?



Yo utilizo la exchange Uphold que está vinculada al navegador Brave y de momento me va de maravilla para comprar IOTA y como no para recibir BAT de Brave.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Gian Gastone (10 Feb 2021)

Ya he comprado USDT, ahora a ver si entro en 0.74$/MIOTA


----------



## Gian Gastone (10 Feb 2021)

1º. Hay que comprar USDT con tus EUROS
2º. Comprar los MIOTA

Entro ya tengo 1.6GIOTAS mas. Si esta vez no sale bien, me quedo fuera del criptomundo definitivamente.


----------



## Valencianin (10 Feb 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Urgente: Cómo operar con Euros en Binance para comprar IOTA?, tengo que comprar BTC antes? o comprar USDT?



En Eurocoinpay también se puede comprar (empresa española además)


----------



## Black Hammer (10 Feb 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> No, dijeron Q1 2021, hasta final de abril hay tiempo.



Final de marzo más bien.


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Feb 2021)

Black Hammer dijo:


> Final de marzo más bien.



A ver si cumplen con los plazos y da por fin un gran petardazo.


----------



## paketazo (10 Feb 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> A ver si cumplen con los plazos y da por fin un gran petardazo.



Cuando escucho cosas así siempre me viene a la mente @bitcoñero , que a día de hoy andará por los 55 millones de $.

Espero siga vivo, hace que no sigo su wallet, pero ojalá lo disfrute, y sobre todo le sirvan no solo para cambiar su vida, si no algo del mundo.


----------



## davitin (10 Feb 2021)

Pareece que esta aguntando muy bien la mini bajada de BTC.


----------



## zeng (10 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Pareece que esta aguntando muy bien la mini bajada de BTC.



Y tanto xD no estamos acostumbrados a estos lujos!

Enviado desde mi Redmi 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Amapizpis (10 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Pareece que esta aguntando muy bien la mini bajada de BTC.



Cae menos con las bajadas y sube mas con las subidas, IOTA va para arriba


----------



## Locoderemate (10 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Pareece que esta aguntando muy bien la mini bajada de BTC.



Se esta preparando para subir


----------



## Amapizpis (10 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Se esta preparando para subir



¿Preparando?

El bullrun ya empezo


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Feb 2021)

La altseason ha comenzado y se está notando, pero lo gordo va a llegar con chrisalys 2, allí puede ser el gran momento.


----------



## perrastart (10 Feb 2021)

que es eso de crisalys?P


Parlakistan dijo:


> La altseason ha comenzado y se está notando, pero lo gordo va a llegar con chrisalys 2, allí puede ser el gran momento.


----------



## Integer (10 Feb 2021)

perrastart dijo:


> que es eso de crisalys?P



chrysalis iota - Buscar con Google


----------



## paketazo (10 Feb 2021)

Integer dijo:


> chrysalis iota - Buscar con Google



El par IOTA/BTC empieza a acercarse al objetivo de 2000 satos.

Recordad que estuvo por encima de los 50.000 satos. o sea 27 veces el precio actual, que ahí es nada.

Y si el chart que nos interesa no es el de IOTA/USD, y no estamos equivocando pensando en 3, 4 o 5$ ?


----------



## Amapizpis (10 Feb 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> El par IOTA/BTC empieza a acercarse al objetivo de 2000 satos.
> 
> Recordad que estuvo por encima de los 50.000 satos. o sea 27 veces el precio actual, que ahí es nada.
> 
> ...



Tampoco nos flipemos paketazo que ME CAGO EN DIOS


----------



## paketazo (10 Feb 2021)

Amapizpis dijo:


> Tampoco nos flipemos paketazo que ME CAGO EN DIOS



Estamos aquí por la tecnología, ¡OSTIA!


----------



## calamatron (10 Feb 2021)

No os flipeis q esto es una altsesion,donde estan los bitconianos ahora?,salir de la madriguera.


----------



## paketazo (10 Feb 2021)

calamatron dijo:


> No os flipeis q esto es una altsesion,donde estan los bitconianos ahora?,salir de la madriguera.



Están comprando casa en Andorra y Gibraltar, a esos ya no los verás más por aquí. Por cierto, me alegro por ellos y les deseo lo mejor, hace menos de un año estaban a 3500$ y míralos ahora.


----------



## Gian Gastone (10 Feb 2021)

yo mañana meto otros 1000 mortaleros, para aprobechar las recaidas, creo que se esta cociendo la burbuja de todas las burbujas, espero que alguno salga vivo de esta, o no tedras nada o lo tendras todo.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (10 Feb 2021)

Amapizpis dijo:


> Cae menos con las bajadas y sube mas con las subidas, IOTA va para arriba



Yo he vendido cardano bnb y me he comprado unas iota


----------



## Amapizpis (10 Feb 2021)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Yo he vendido cardano bnb y me he comprado unas iota



Pues cardano y iota estan yendo a la par en esta subida, la diferencia es que el marketcap de cardano es como 10 veces el de iota, lo que hace que EN PRINCIPIO la segunda tenga mas recorrido


----------



## paketazo (10 Feb 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> yo mañana meto otros 1000 mortaleros, para aprobechar las recaidas, creo que se esta cociendo la burbuja de todas las burbujas, espero que alguno salga vivo de esta, o no tedras nada o lo tendras todo.



La mayor burbuja de la historia ya está servida, y no hay nada que la supere, ni IOTA a 1000$, ni BTC a 10 millones.

La mayor burbuja y mayor estafa piramidal ponzi, estafa, timo, es la emisión monetaria por los bancos centrales para financiar su deuda, una deuda creada por y para el sistema.

La segunda mayor burbuja es la de los derivados/futuros/ETF... sobre todo cuanto bien cotizado existe, desde el oro, pasando por renta variable, trigo, café, tierras...no tiene contraparte real que lo avale.

SI algo de eso (deuda o derivados), tuviera 1/10 parte de la realidad de BTC, IOTA u otras coins con uso real que no sea el exclusivamente especulativo, o generar deuda como el caso de los bancos centrales, me daría por contento, pero por desgracia, no es así.

Cada vez que tengas un billete en la mano que hayas ganado con el sudor de tu frente, piensa que en algún lado alguien lo ha creado en una millonésima de segundo dándole a un click de ratón.

Tras cada BTC hay un POW, tras cada IOTA hay cientos de horas de desarrollo... no, esto se irá a 0, pero no es la estafa del dinero estatal


----------



## perrastart (10 Feb 2021)

vale pero entonces que coño es eso del crisalis en cristiano... que despues de una suvida mutante y bajada estrepitosa extendida en el tiempo a lo cabron vuelve a subir?
Es que nano haveces pareceis niñas fresa de barrio hablando...XD


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (10 Feb 2021)

Alguien me explica como nuevo en esto porque este post siempre tiene tanta popularidad pero la cripto en si tan pocas nueces? Es muy a largo plazo su futuro o que?


----------



## Gian Gastone (10 Feb 2021)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Alguien me explica como nuevo en esto porque este post siempre tiene tanta popularidad pero la cripto en si tan pocas nueces? Es muy a largo plazo su futuro o que?



cuando lleves por esto0s mundo0s de dios 3 años o mas, lo compreenderas.
IOTA es 1 o es 0.


----------



## Snowball (11 Feb 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> cuando lleves por esto0s mundo0s de dios 3 años o mas, lo compreenderas.
> IOTA es 1 o es 0.



Inversion binaria pura

Como las pharmas del nasdaq... con su humo y ejpertos incluidos

Ahora, la que sacaba una drug blockbuster, se multiplicaba por 20


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (11 Feb 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> cuando lleves por esto0s mundo0s de dios 3 años o mas, lo compreenderas.
> IOTA es 1 o es 0.



si es solo 1 o 0 vale la pena tenerla pues


----------



## davitin (11 Feb 2021)

Yo hasta que no vea a Iota superando su anterior ath no me creeré la subida.


----------



## calamatron (11 Feb 2021)

master card incluira iota para pagos,tiene patentes ya


----------



## Integer (11 Feb 2021)

En binance se ha quedado en $0.985

Creéis que rebotará para abajo al tocar el $?

Tenía una orden puesta para vender unas pocas, pero la he quitado...


----------



## Gian Gastone (11 Feb 2021)

Integer dijo:


> En binance se ha quedado en $0.985
> 
> Creéis que rebotará para abajo al tocar el $?
> 
> Tenía una orden puesta para vender unas pocas, pero la he quitado...



pues claro, hay que cargar mas .........


----------



## paketazo (11 Feb 2021)

Tapón de 1 millón en 1$

A ver si lo comen

Edito:

Pues 1 minuto ha durado, y no era falso, era real.


Alguien tiene hoy 1 millón de $, en su cuenta de binance


----------



## Gian Gastone (11 Feb 2021)

Ahora si............1$ en Binance


----------



## Tito Pulo (11 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


>





paketazo dijo:


> El par IOTA/BTC empieza a acercarse al objetivo de 2000 satos.
> 
> Recordad que estuvo por encima de los 50.000 satos. o sea 27 veces el precio actual, que ahí es nada.
> 
> ...



Pues eso sería ponernos en 27 dólares....y yo no lo veo fliparse tanto...si todo llega este año y cumpliendo plazos en cuanto a desarrollo...y además se acompaña de noticiónes en forma de empresas importantes anunciando casos de uso para la vida real creo que podrían verse precios muy arriba este mismo año...


----------



## easyridergs (11 Feb 2021)

Estoy contento porque por fin te veo feliz. Se que te gusta la tecnología como a mi.


----------



## kpik (11 Feb 2021)

Buenos días chicos! Vamos que hoy hemos dado a luz! Y a este ritmo me da que pronto llegan la comunión (9$) y ya veremos si la boda (>20$)


----------



## easyridergs (11 Feb 2021)

Voy a decir lo mismo que decía cuando bajó a 7 céntimos, de momento el precio no importa.

Aunque si importa el precio, mirad Avalanche, lo que han hecho ellos lo haremos nosotros y mucho más, IOTA es más completa, segura y capaz. Es como un fenómeno DEFI, sube una y suben todas. Avalanche e IOTA son primas y creo que por un tiempo pueden ir de la mano en números.


----------



## davitin (11 Feb 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Pues eso sería ponernos en 27 dólares....y yo no lo veo fliparse tanto...si todo llega este año y cumpliendo plazos en cuanto a desarrollo...y además se acompaña de noticiónes en forma de empresas importantes anunciando casos de uso para la vida real creo que podrían verse precios muy arriba este mismo año...



No subestimes el fomo cuando este se desata.....por ahí dicen que esto durará hasta septiembre, si es así hay margen para la luna y hasta para Júpiter.


----------



## easyridergs (11 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> No subestimes el fomo cuando este se desata.....por ahí dicen que esto durará hasta septiembre, si es así hay margen para la luna y hasta para Júpiter.



Tienes que pensar que estamos en unos años atípicos, realmente estamos viviendo historia.

Apunte, el barril de petróleo subiendo. A barril más caro más NOM, a más NOM más IOTA.


----------



## paketazo (11 Feb 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> Voy a decir lo mismo que decía cuando bajó a 7 céntimos, de momento el precio no importa.
> 
> Aunque si importa el precio, mirad Avalanche, lo que han hecho ellos lo haremos nosotros y mucho más, IOTA es más completa, segura y capaz. Es como un fenómeno DEFI, sube una y suben todas. Avalanche e IOTA son primas y creo que por un tiempo pueden ir de la mano en números.



Muchos descubrimos el proyecto no a partir del fomo de los primeros posts aquí hace años, si no gracias a la información técnica que tu ofrecías.

Realmente yo empecé a leer sobre IOTA por comentarios tuyos, ya que eras el único que probaba realmente lo que era en si el protocolo.

Veremos lo que sucede, pero tecnológicamente lo que tiene o puede tener IOTA no lo ofrece ninguna otra, para bien, o para mal.

Por cierto, si se estabiliza por encima de 1$, la fundación podrá financiarse de un modo mucho más holgado sin tirar el precio del mercado.


----------



## mathobarca (11 Feb 2021)

Ahora toca criar a la criatura, ha de ser una cosa decente y de provecho el día de mañana


----------



## Panko21 (11 Feb 2021)

Alguno sabe cómo sacar las iotas de hitbtc, las compré allí hace años xq no tenía ni zorra y ahora pone que no se pueden sacarbx mantenimiento...


----------



## T-34 (11 Feb 2021)

nuevo maximo de 1.15USDT


----------



## T-34 (11 Feb 2021)

Panko21 dijo:


> Alguno sabe cómo sacar las iotas de hitbtc, las compré allí hace años xq no tenía ni zorra y ahora pone que no se pueden sacarbx mantenimiento...



tendras que esperar a que termine el mantenimiento y mandarlo a tu Trinity wallet


----------



## davitin (11 Feb 2021)

Está a 1.13, cojonudo, está subiendo con BTC bajando.


----------



## IVNP71 (11 Feb 2021)

Tener 1000 IOTA en la wallet o exchange es una cantidad para empezar más que aceptable y si luego tienes más mejor que mejor pero para empezar yo pienso que 1000 IOTA está muy bien.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (11 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Está a 1.13, cojonudo, está subiendo con BTC bajando.



0.88726 €.....yo siempre me guío por euros davitin jajajajaja!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Ndynamite (11 Feb 2021)

Estoy muy emocionado, han sido más de 4 años de peregrinaje por el desierto. Y os digo una cosa no voy a cambiar IOTA por dinero fiat. Las voy a cambiar por bienes y servicios. 
No mentira, si llega a 50, lo cambio todo


----------



## davitin (11 Feb 2021)

Ndynamite dijo:


> Estoy muy emocionado, han sido más de 4 años de peregrinaje por el desierto. Y os digo una cosa no voy a cambiar IOTA por dinero fiat. Las voy a cambiar por bienes y servicios.
> No mentira, si llega a 50, lo cambio todo



Yo las cambiare a Fiat cuando considere que he llegado a la cantidad que necesito, después lo suyo es convertirlo en otras inversiones (metales, bienes raíces, Bitcoin, etc).

Eso sí, hay que dejar una pequeña cantidad sin cambiar por si la cosa se desboca en años venideros.

A ver si con suerte llega a 30 dólares por lo menos.


----------



## Nostalgia (11 Feb 2021)

buen visionario el cfb que vendio en sus iotas, en cuanto fue 0.20-0.30$?


----------



## Manolo y Benito (11 Feb 2021)

no sé si lo habéis puesto por aquí:

Blockchain de IOTA anuncia prestaciones como oráculo compitiendo con Chainlink - BeInCrypto


----------



## QuepasaRey (11 Feb 2021)

1€ exacto ha estado un momento.
Reitero felicitaciones a los pacientes Hodlers de esta moneda, diamond hands y a quemar el F5 refrescando el precio estos dias....
Pero si no te puedes comprar el tesla model 4 con la venta ES QUE TODAVIA ES PRONTO!!


----------



## paketazo (11 Feb 2021)

QuepasaRey dijo:


> 1€ exacto ha estado un momento.
> Reitero felicitaciones a los pacientes Hodlers de esta moneda, diamond hands y a quemar el F5 refrescando el precio estos dias....
> Pero si no te puedes comprar el tesla model 4 con la venta ES QUE TODAVIA ES PRONTO!!



Alguno por aquí ya se puede comprar unos cuantos de esos...hazme caso


----------



## mariano2004 (11 Feb 2021)

Yo aun estoy en perdidas. Desde el 2018 estoy así.
Asi que el tesla tendrá que esperar un poco más.


----------



## Snowball (11 Feb 2021)

Buenos dias compañeros IOETEROS...

Entré el lunes a 0.60 $ y Martes a 0.73$, despues de haber estado todo el finde leyendo sobre el tema... podría haber entrado a 0.40$ perfectamente.

Pero mejor informarse bien.

Parece que justo he subido al tren cuando el revisor tocaba el pito... veremos

Perdí el de BITCOIN ya que por aquel entonces estaba enganchado al NASDAQ y a noticias Macro (perdida de tiempo...) y no leí nada sobre la tecnologia, que manda huevos trabajando como ingeniero de red... y como tal veo con posibilidades a IOTA (mejor dicho, al TANGLE_DAG) de convertirse en el TCPIP del Internet del futuro....


----------



## paketazo (11 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Buenos dias compañeros IOETEROS...
> 
> Entré el lunes a 0.60 $ y Martes a 0.73$, despues de haber estado todo el finde leyendo sobre el tema... podría haber entrado a 0.40$ perfectamente.
> 
> ...



IOTA capitaliza 3,4 M de $ ETH 200 M y BTC 830

no sé cual será el objetivo, pero si es ir arriba del todo, para nada has entrado tarde, como mucho podrías haber entrado a destiempo.

Veremos como va evolucionando, pero la vela verde semanal mete auténtico miedo. Pero no más que otras que la han estirado incluso más estas semanas.

Suerte


----------



## Snowball (11 Feb 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> IOTA capitaliza 3,4 M de $ ETH 200 M y BTC 830
> 
> no sé cual será el objetivo, pero si es ir arriba del todo, para nada has entrado tarde, como mucho podrías haber entrado a destiempo.
> 
> ...



Me he leido casi todo este hilo, y sus aportaciones son de lo mejorcito

Mi idea es ir a largo, nada de vender en 5$, esto es un todo o nada. 

Y con el tema de la "pandemia", el 5G y el IOT va a implementarse mucho más rápido de lo pensado anteriormente


----------



## Thundercat (11 Feb 2021)

En 1$ revivia o como era eso @Negrofuturo?


----------



## Alarkos (11 Feb 2021)

Hablemos claro, ¿cuantos miles metéis? Porque aquí hay muchos que si el proyecto es el futuro, que si to the moon pero luego te enteras que tienen cuatro duros.


----------



## paketazo (11 Feb 2021)

Aquí metemos 50€ y alguno ha arriesgado y metido 100€

Ya digo que algunos se pueden comprar varios tesla




And remember


----------



## mariano2004 (11 Feb 2021)

Ni ese telsa me puedo comprar.



paketazo dijo:


> Aquí metemos 50€ y alguno ha arriesgado y metido 100€
> 
> Ya digo que algunos se pueden comprar varios tesla
> 
> ...


----------



## easyridergs (11 Feb 2021)

Alarkos dijo:


> Hablemos claro, ¿cuantos miles metéis? Porque aquí hay muchos que si el proyecto es el futuro, que si to the moon pero luego te enteras que tienen cuatro duros.



Yo nada, estoy aquí únicamente por la tecnología.


----------



## iaGulin (11 Feb 2021)

No me lo puedo creer. Me salí ayer de todas mis posiciones (ETH incluido) para ir all-in con iota porque me olía subida nocturna... primera vez en mi vida que acierto, estoy emocionadisimo xDD


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Feb 2021)

iaGulin dijo:


> No me lo puedo creer. Me salí ayer de todas mis posiciones (ETH incluido) para ir all-in con iota porque me olía subida nocturna... primera vez en mi vida que acierto, estoy emocionadisimo xDD



Buen pelotazo has dado, porque la subida ha sido monstruosa.


----------



## Integer (11 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Yo las cambiare a Fiat cuando considere que he llegado a la cantidad que necesito, después lo suyo es convertirlo en otras inversiones (metales, bienes raíces, Bitcoin, etc).
> 
> Eso sí, hay que dejar una pequeña cantidad sin cambiar por si la cosa se desboca en años venideros.
> 
> A ver si con suerte llega a 30 dólares por lo menos.




No olvidarse de que un % es para impuestos. Va incluído en la cantidad que necesitas.

Dicho esto, ¡qué momentazo estamos viviendo!

Hay que mantener la cabeza fría. Hemos subido muy vertical, podemos hacer una corrección en cualquier momento. Mientras sean *correcciones *y no caídas en picado no hay problema.

Pero vamos, preferiría corregir en 20 que en 1,3. Clarisísimamente.


----------



## Amapizpis (11 Feb 2021)

Integer dijo:


> No olvidarse de que un % es para impuestos. Va incluído en la cantidad que necesitas.
> 
> Dicho esto, ¡qué momentazo estamos viviendo!
> 
> ...



La correccion tocha iba a llegar en 1$ y al final fue de 0.05$ durante 20 mintuos


----------



## paketazo (11 Feb 2021)

Amapizpis dijo:


> La correccion tocha iba a llegar en 1$ y al final fue de 0.05$ durante 20 mintuos



El cabrón de Musk despistó con BTC y al final está metiendo en la centralita de los tesla 100MIOTAs de equipamiento interactivo de serie


----------



## Amapizpis (11 Feb 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> El cabrón de Musk despistó con BTC y al final está metiendo en la centralita de los tesla 100MIOTAs de equipamiento interactivo de serie



Cuando abri el hilo estaba convencido de que veriamos IOTA a mas de 1$ pronto, Comprad IOTA HIJOSDEPVTA (hoy 0.52$)
pero nunca imagine que fuese tan pronto, me lo esperaba para finales de mes  y ha sido 4 veces mas rapido.

A ver si los 5$ que decia para el verano tambien son 4 veces mas rapidos y los tenemos en marzo


----------



## paketazo (11 Feb 2021)

Sí, creo que tenía un millón y las vendió a la mañana temprano a 1$. Está pensando en reformar el bajo, comprarle un gorrito a la estatua, además de poner una pizarra electrónica.


----------



## iaGulin (11 Feb 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Buen pelotazo has dado, porque la subida ha sido monstruosa.



Hasta llamé a mi mujer al levantarme de la emoción jajajaja


----------



## paketazo (11 Feb 2021)

iaGulin dijo:


> Hasta llamé a mi mujer al levantarme de la emoción jajajaja


----------



## vpsn (11 Feb 2021)

Son pumpeos sanos


----------



## iaGulin (11 Feb 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Craso error
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 569865



Necesito alguien con quien hablarlo  
Na, llevamos toda la vida, hay confianza. Y separación de bienes xD


----------



## paketazo (11 Feb 2021)

iaGulin dijo:


> Necesito alguien con quien hablarlo
> Na, llevamos toda la vida, hay confianza. Y separación de bienes xD



Hazme caso, cuéntale la mitad de la mitad y seréis felices el resto de vuestras vidas.

Hay personas que no están preparadas para obtener algunos conocimientos.

¿Cuántas mujeres has visto en los últimos años participar en foros de reddit, programar, o simplemente abrir canales de youtube para comentar "amigablemente" sobre BTC u otras?

En el momento que las mujeres se incorporen a la ola, esta ya habrá tocado fin. Solo se acercan cuando huelen algo más que libertad, tecnología...

Y ojo, no me malinterpretes me encantan las mujeres ... y la mía también.


----------



## Alarkos (11 Feb 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> Yo nada, estoy aquí únicamente por la tecnología.



No, si yo tampoco. Estoy aquí para leeros.


----------



## T-34 (11 Feb 2021)

Pregunto, van a tener alguna utilidad los tómense o no? Porque sino el valor futuro será nulo, ya sabemos que se pueden hacer transacciones de 0.


----------



## Gian Gastone (11 Feb 2021)

Ayer tuve suerte de subirme al carro justo a tiempo despues de aguntar 3 años en el desierto, baje la media y ahora casi estoy en positivo. Pero la ultima transferencia aun no ha llegado, creo que por encima de 1$ ya no me voy a meter, igual lo paso a NANO para bajar la media y si hay suerte recupero lo puesto en esta ola.


----------



## davitin (11 Feb 2021)

Si vuelvo a leer a otro "forero" preguntando que cuánto tenemos o dejamos de tener lo meto en el ignore.


----------



## Snowball (11 Feb 2021)

Que os parece esta comparativa?


----------



## calamatron (11 Feb 2021)

Me parece impresionante,lo tiene todo iota para triunfar,con ella sola sobran las demas


----------



## zeng (11 Feb 2021)

calamatron dijo:


> Me parece impresionante,lo tiene todo iota para triunfar,con ella sola sobran las demas



Coincido, en teoría su nicho son los pagos entre máquinas pero van a por todo el pastel incluidos oráculos. 

Con Chrysalis prácticamente han hecho un protocolo nuevo quedándose con lo que es superior a otras monedas (el tangle) e incorporando lo que está probado que mejor funciona en otras coins. 

Si no lo peta iota en cuanto a adopción real, no sé qué protocolo lo podría petar..

Enviado desde mi Redmi 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Covid-8M (11 Feb 2021)




----------



## Snowball (11 Feb 2021)

calamatron dijo:


> Me parece impresionante,lo tiene todo iota para triunfar,con ella sola sobran las demas



Como tecnicos de redes, y haber currado en Bancos, lo que veo mas importante es el rendimiento de transacciones.... (tx/s)

Para que os hagais una idea, un banco gordo, dispone de softwares transaccionales residiendo en grandes computadores (Mainframes) por donde "entran" todas las peticiones de sus plataformas cliente( desde oficinas hasta los websites de los usuarios). Si mal no recuerdo, el combo CICS /Mainframe era capaz de procesar 10.000 transacciones por segundo en cada "instancia"... y se solian disponer de varias instancias en varias particiones a modo de alta disponibilidad y rendimiento...

Al final, todo se basa en capacidad de la red (ancho de banda) y capacidad de computación. 

el 5G proveerá el ancho de banda necesario para el IOT y la inherente tecnologia distribuida del IOTA la capacidad de computacion... es decir que los 1000 tx/s deberan de aumentar de forma considerable


----------



## MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa (11 Feb 2021)

Que pena no poder estar ahí, pero me alegro ojala esto no sea una maniobra de especulación pura y dura


----------



## davitin (11 Feb 2021)

Se encienden de nuevo los motores, 1.31$....


----------



## Azkenchack (11 Feb 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Hazme caso, cuéntale la mitad de la mitad y seréis felices el resto de vuestras vidas.
> 
> Hay personas que no están preparadas para obtener algunos conocimientos.
> 
> ...



De criptos, lo menos posible a la parienta, a la familia y a los amigos.
A menos que estés mentalmente preparado para aguantar el "te dije que vendieras" y "maldita la hora en la que te hice caso"...
En este mundillo, cuanto menos sepa los que están a tu alrededor, mejor.
Podrás llevar bien la alegría de ganancias y mejor las tristeza por las pérdidas.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Amapizpis (11 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Que os parece esta comparativa?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 569938





calamatron dijo:


> Me parece impresionante,lo tiene todo iota para triunfar,con ella sola sobran las demas





zeng dijo:


> Coincido, en teoría su nicho son los pagos entre máquinas pero van a por todo el pastel incluidos oráculos.
> 
> Con Chrysalis prácticamente han hecho un protocolo nuevo quedándose con lo que es superior a otras monedas (el tangle) e incorporando lo que está probado que mejor funciona en otras coins.
> 
> ...



El unico problema que le veo es el Coordinador, ¿Cuando lo van a quitar?


----------



## Panko21 (11 Feb 2021)

Que precio sería el equivalente para eso? Yo me llevo un alegrón pero es que lo único que pienso es en dejarlas dormir tranquilamente...


----------



## T-34 (11 Feb 2021)

Panko21 dijo:


> Que precio sería el equivalente para eso? Yo me llevo un alegrón pero es que lo único que pienso es en dejarlas dormir tranquilamente...



si tuviera el mismo market cap que bitcoin ahora, el valor de iota seria 320$


----------



## Siena (11 Feb 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Hazme caso, cuéntale la mitad de la mitad y seréis felices el resto de vuestras vidas.
> 
> Hay personas que no están preparadas para obtener algunos conocimientos.
> 
> ...



Mujer, ya pensionista. Sin conocimientos informáticos ni tecnológicos, pero siguiendo este foro desde hace muchos años, para leeros y aprender, no tengo nada que enseñar. Entré en el mundo cripto en 2016 con un dinerito que no necesitaba, y dentro sigo, todavía no lo necesito. Por cierto, fui yo quien le regaló a mi pareja, un señor, sus primeros shatosis.

Me gusta ver como crecen mis ahorros y creo que los usaré pronto en un proyecto que tengo en mente.

Con este foro he aprendido mucho, no solo de criptos, y también me he entretenido y reído mucho.

Gracias a todos.

Enviado desde mi moto g(7) power mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Snowball (11 Feb 2021)

Amapizpis dijo:


> El unico problema que le veo es el Coordinador, ¿Cuando lo van a quitar?



Colgué ayer un posto de reddit donde comentan que han hecho tests de rendimiento sin el coordinador y que sería validado por una auditoria externa.

Bajo mi punto de vista, este es el "milestone" mas importante... éste tipo de subidas en la cotización siempre viene acompañado a tales milestones.

Y como siempre, el subidon puede dar a entender que los resultados son buenos (el mercado siempre anticipa) o que las manos fuertes pumpean el precio para llevar al punto que desean para si los resultados son malos, poder obtener beneficios antes de que se desplome...

Extrapolo dicha lógica a lo que conozco, el mercado de biotech del Nasdaq, donde los resultados de las distintas phases eran los principales milestones para la cotizacion y el futuro de al compania...


----------



## Snowball (11 Feb 2021)

Volviendo al tema del coordinador

Bajo la lógica y estructura de redes, supondría un posible "unico punto de fallo", y eso no es tolerable para ningun tipo de protocolo/topologia de comunicaciones...


----------



## Alarkos (11 Feb 2021)

Amapizpis dijo:


> El unico problema que le veo es el Coordinador, ¿Cuando lo van a quitar?



Entiendo que el coordinador lo dejan porque el volumen de transacciones con IOTA debe de ser muy bajo actualmente. ¿En que casos reales se esta utilizando?

IOTA necesita un cliente fuerte de referencia, un TESLA o un AMAZON


----------



## Mrbcn (11 Feb 2021)

Joyería,estoy muy tentado de entrar,ya me perdí el bitcoin. Que usáis,binance?


----------



## veraburbu (11 Feb 2021)

Mrbcn dijo:


> Joyería,estoy muy tentado de entrar,ya me perdí el bitcoin. Que usáis,binance?



Yo he empezado hace una semana usando www.omoku.io
Haces transferencia y te mandan las iotas a tu billetera, así de simple.
Si alguien necesita un referido...


----------



## easyridergs (11 Feb 2021)

Igual os gusta esto, IOTA junto a DELL unen fuerzas con INTEL para asegurar las veracidad de los datos.


----------



## Snowball (11 Feb 2021)

Parece que los de reddit la estan pumpeando


----------



## Amapizpis (11 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Parece que los de reddit la estan pumpeando



Es un hilo de hace 3 horas


----------



## Snowball (11 Feb 2021)

compis ejpertos en trading y graficas

Que sensación os da sobre los cortos?


----------



## su IGWT (11 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Yo las cambiare a Fiat cuando considere que he llegado a la cantidad que necesito, después lo suyo es convertirlo en otras inversiones (metales, bienes raíces, Bitcoin, etc).
> 
> Eso sí, hay que dejar una pequeña cantidad sin cambiar por si la cosa se desboca en años venideros.
> 
> A ver si con suerte llega a 30 dólares por lo menos.



Si las cambiaos a fiat como lo tributais???


----------



## Snowball (11 Feb 2021)

Amapizpis dijo:


> Es un hilo de hace 3 horas



Por eso lo digo... y tambien empiezan a comentar sobre los cortos...


----------



## Bucanero (11 Feb 2021)

Bueno, por fin una buena subida y creo que buena señal. Ahora sí. Cuanto tiempo, pero la espera parece haber tenido resultados.


----------



## paketazo (11 Feb 2021)

Siena dijo:


> Mujer, ya pensionista. Sin conocimientos informáticos ni tecnológicos, pero siguiendo este foro desde hace muchos años, para leeros y aprender, no tengo nada que enseñar. Entré en el mundo cripto en 2016 con un dinerito que no necesitaba, y dentro sigo, todavía no lo necesito. Por cierto, fui yo quien le regaló a mi pareja, un señor, sus primeros shatosis.
> 
> Me gusta ver como crecen mis ahorros y creo que los usaré pronto en un proyecto que tengo en mente.
> 
> ...



Ya que no has participado y sí aprendido de otros, espero que al menos hayas ilustrado a alguién de tu entorno, si no mi comentario sigue siendo válido.

¿conoces a muchas mujeres que estén metidas en este mundillo?

Incluso en el mundo de la renta variable le he preguntado a muchas si saben lo que es un derivado y es como cuando escuchas llover contra una ventana.

Mis dieses por ti, y te deseo la mejor de las singladuras.


----------



## IVNP71 (11 Feb 2021)

1.03723 Euros.....
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Parece que los de reddit la estan pumpeando



Me parto, un niño rata de reddit llamado Donald Pump, genial el nick.


----------



## Snowball (11 Feb 2021)

Esto ya está posteado no?


Together IOTA and Dell Technologies Demonstrate Project Alvarium


----------



## Valencianin (11 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Parece que los de reddit la estan pumpeando



Entiendo que esto es más bueno que malo, ¿correcto?


----------



## Snowball (11 Feb 2021)

Valencianin dijo:


> Entiendo que esto es más bueno que malo, ¿correcto?



Es un reddit grupo sobre cripto monedas.

Mira lo que ocurrió con GAME STOP... puede ser bueno a corto plazo por el mega pump que se puede montar

Por otro lado, tal cual muere el pump, el dump sería de la misma intensidad... 

Lo bueno es que está empezando a moverse info sobre IOTA en tales foros y mostrando los fundamentales, que es los importante


----------



## Amapizpis (11 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Es un reddit grupo sobre cripto monedas.
> 
> Mira lo que ocurrió con GAME STOP... puede ser bueno a corto plazo por el mega pump que se puede montar
> 
> ...



En forocoches han resucitado la plataforma de IOTA que llevaba muerta años

En bitfinex ahora mismo el par IOTA/USD es el quinto en volumen (detras de BTC/USD, ETH/USD USDt/USD y BTC/USDt)


----------



## Ndynamite (11 Feb 2021)

Vais a tener el privilegio de ver muy de cerca la explosión de una supernova


----------



## Zelofan (11 Feb 2021)

Ndynamite dijo:


> Vais a tener el privilegio de ver muy de cerca la explosión de una supernova



Recomiendas comprar en este mismo momento ? o podria bajar durante el dia de hoy ?


----------



## Amapizpis (11 Feb 2021)

Zelofan dijo:


> Recomiendas comprar en este mismo momento ? o podria bajar durante el dia de hoy ?



Podria bajar durante el dia de hoy, recomiendo comprar en este mismo momento.


----------



## Zelofan (11 Feb 2021)

Amapizpis dijo:


> Podria bajar durante el dia de hoy, recomiendo comprar en este mismo momento.



El tema es que lo poco que tengo lo tengo en btc y tambien esta subiendo ... entonces a 1,26 recomiendas que compre ?


----------



## Forcopula (11 Feb 2021)

Zelofan dijo:


> El tema es que lo poco que tengo lo tengo en btc y tambien esta subiendo ... entonces a 1,26 recomiendas que compre ?



Evidentemente no estas seguro de la compra ni del potencial de la moneda, así que es mejor en tu caso no comprar.

En mi caso compré a 4'5$ a 1'5$ y a 0'22$. Si después de las bajadas seguí comprando es porque estaba muy seguro del potencial (lo que no quita para que las primeras compras fuesen un fiasco) y no me arrepiento ni me arrepentiré de no haber metido el dinero en otra parte.

Resumiendo: a lo hecho pecho, y si metes dinero hazlo asumiendo las consecuencias. Perder o ganar


----------



## Amapizpis (11 Feb 2021)

Zelofan dijo:


> El tema es que lo poco que tengo lo tengo en btc y tambien esta subiendo ... entonces a 1,26 recomiendas que compre ?



No puedo decirte que no porque entonces seria un hipocrita, pues yo tengo mi dinero en IOTA y no en BTC

Pero tampoco puedo decirte que si porque no tengo bola magica y no se predecir el futuro.

En cualquier caso, BTC y IOTA, ambas son buenas apuestas para las proximas semanas/meses


----------



## davitin (11 Feb 2021)

Ha retrocedido a 1.17....como lo veis?


----------



## Locoderemate (11 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Ha retrocedido a 1.17....como lo veis?



Te veo un poco paranoico con los precios


----------



## Amapizpis (11 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Ha retrocedido a 1.17....como lo veis?



Veo que ayer retrocedio a 0.72


----------



## paketazo (11 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Ha retrocedido a 1.17....como lo veis?



Mucha sobrecompra, pero en estos mercados he visto sobrecompras por encima del 90 RSI y subir un 100% desde ese momento.

La liquidez en este mercado es impresionante, se vuelcan un puñado de BTC y ETH en una coin, y hace un 4X y da igual mirar el chart o lo que quieras. Hoy por técnico diario al tocar 1,20$ debió retroceder a 0,80$ y en vez de eso se fue a 1,33$

Ahora lleva relajando osciladores un par de horas y en gráfica horaria ya podría dar compra y en la de cuatro horas también.

Pueden tirarse así un mes, manteniendo el RSI en semanal por encima de 90 e irse a dónde ellos quieran. EL sentido común en estos pumps pinta poco o nada. Si vas a salirte fijo ponte un precio lógico y vende la mitad si lo toca, pero si quieren se va a 4 este mismo mes.


----------



## Siena (11 Feb 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Ya que no has participado y sí aprendido de otros, espero que al menos hayas ilustrado a alguién de tu entorno, si no mi comentario sigue siendo válido.
> 
> ¿conoces a muchas mujeres que estén metidas en este mundillo?
> 
> ...



Pues tienes razón Paketazo, no conozco a ninguna mujer en este mundillo y hombres solamente a vosotros, los foreros.

Aparte de a mi pareja, no he ayudado a nadie más a conocer las criptos, lo intente con dos buenos amigos hombres y con mi sobrino de 30, a mis amigas mujeres sería impensable, se atascan con un email, pero estos amigos y mi sobrino rechazaron amablemente mi ayuda, todo les parecía demasiado lío y a todos los del foro, en fin, estáis muy por encima de mi en conocimientos, me dais mil vueltas. 
Intento molestar lo menos posible, pero me da un poco de rabia que piensen que esto no es cosa de mujeres mi de personas de mi edad. Me han llamado troll para langostas (humor no falta).
Saludos y buena singladura para ti también, para todos.

Enviado desde mi moto g(7) power mediante Tapatalk


----------



## perrastart (11 Feb 2021)

pegar pelotazos es unisex, diselo a la reina del sur XD


----------



## Sk666 (11 Feb 2021)

Que gustito empieza a dar abrir Trinity, ahora parece poco.


----------



## Foreto (12 Feb 2021)

Siena dijo:


> Pues tienes razón Paketazo, no conozco a ninguna mujer en este mundillo y hombres solamente a vosotros, los foreros.
> 
> Aparte de a mi pareja, no he ayudado a nadie más a conocer las criptos, lo intente con dos buenos amigos hombres y con mi sobrino de 30, a mis amigas mujeres sería impensable, se atascan con un email, pero estos amigos y mi sobrino rechazaron amablemente mi ayuda, todo les parecía demasiado lío y a todos los del foro, en fin, estáis muy por encima de mi en conocimientos, me dais mil vueltas.
> Intento molestar lo menos posible, pero me da un poco de rabia que piensen que esto no es cosa de mujeres mi de personas de mi edad. Me han llamado troll para langostas (humor no falta).
> ...



Yo también soy mujer y por aquí estoy, vendiendo puts, comprando plata, IOTAS y BTC, pero reconozco que sé más bien poco, aunque comparado con la gente de mi entorno (amigos, familiares, compañeros de trabajo) soy un prodigo del conocimiento.


----------



## Integer (12 Feb 2021)




----------



## paketazo (12 Feb 2021)

Parece que se han relajado bastante los osciladores de sobre compra. Menos en semanal, en diario ya puede seguir si la dejan.

Creo, y esto es opinión personal que no debe ser tomada en cuenta, que quizá podríamos ir al top 10 en unas semanas. Recordemos que en su día, y en pleno FOMO estuvimos en 4º lugar, y no recuerdo si incluso 3º

Iremos viendo, por que ya sabemos que aquí son mucho de salidas en falso y barridas a la baja de un -30% en horas. Así que HODL y el que le tiemble el pulso, pues tiene buena oportunidad para salirse.


----------



## Integer (12 Feb 2021)

Dev Status Update - February, 2021


----------



## Snowball (12 Feb 2021)

Hola Negro

son estos datos correctos?


*BTC*_ has 1,862,600,000,000,000 Satoshis.
*IOTA* has 2,779,530,283,000,000 IOTAs.
_
_Which means that for every Satoshi there is 1.49 IOTA (not mIOTA)._


----------



## Snowball (12 Feb 2021)

Este post es de hace 4 dias...

¿Que os parece?


_As you all may know, we have 3 stages of any exchange. Bull, Bear and horizontal (? im not sure about the english term). We had around 3 month bull run, around a 7-8 month bear run and we have been staying horizontally in a bear trend for 2 and a half years. Our diamond hands are even stronger than Wolverine's claws. And only the people that truly believe in this project are left._




From this tradingview idea for long term, I can say we've got the 0,55 confirmation and we are waiting for 1,29 confirmation (I just realized I cut out the prices, I am a retard sorry) . After that IOTA will gain speed because it went from top 10 to currently 37. It will jump more with each price confirmation and I believe it will draw more people into IOTA. And even though BTC / ETH and other altcoins' prices starts to go down, IOTA will stand because it had a such a long squeeze. It does not get effected by how much BTC & ETH price gains momentum, so it will not get effected when they fall. My final price predictions for BTC and ETH in this bull run are 65K and 3K, then they may get bearish. At that time I expect more people to come to IOTA too, like Dogecoin still going because of the people that saw the huge gain and joined.



A_nyways I expect the price confirmations *around* the given dates:
_

_*1,29 confirmation around 15th Of Feb*_
_2,05 confirmation around 25th Of Feb_
_2,78 confirmation around 8th Of March (and I expect BTC and ETH to become bearish after this)_
_6,47 confirmation around 22nd Of April (hopefully)_
_12,83 confirmation may not happen, take it as a sell some of your profit point, 9th of July_


----------



## Gian Gastone (12 Feb 2021)

Ayer me salieron un poco caras las iotas, creo que me equivoque a meter la orden de compra EUR/USDT y corri un cero a la izquieerda o algo asi.
Cosas de este mundo.

MEDIA 1.2 $/MIOTA


----------



## Snowball (12 Feb 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Dev Status Update - February, 2021






_Chrysalis will be implemented in two stages. *The first is estimated to be ready in early July, the second at the end of October.* Chrysalis requires significant changes not only to the node software, but also to client libraries, wallet software, and every product built on IOTA._


----------



## T-34 (12 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> _Chrysalis will be implemented in two stages. *The first is estimated to be ready in early July, the second at the end of October.* Chrysalis requires significant changes not only to the node software, but also to client libraries, wallet software, and every product built on IOTA._



El Q1 ya es seguro que no jajajaja


----------



## Big_Lanister (12 Feb 2021)

Joder suben todas menos iota.


----------



## perrastart (12 Feb 2021)

joder que esperabas llevaba dias disparado. Pero fijate que tampoco esta bajando a bnb le paso igual , mañana o pasado vuelve a tirar pa arriba, creo que lo importante es q no se deplome.


----------



## Big_Lanister (12 Feb 2021)

en menos, pero vamos ya me quedo aqui.


----------



## Tito Pulo (12 Feb 2021)

T-34 dijo:


> El Q1 ya es seguro que no jajajaja





Snowball dijo:


> _Chrysalis will be implemented in two stages. *The first is estimated to be ready in early July, the second at the end of October.* Chrysalis requires significant changes not only to the node software, but also to client libraries, wallet software, and every product built on IOTA._



No veo ese párrafo por ningún lado en la actualización.....de donde sale??
Es pasado no? 
Y ahora va todo sobre las fechas


----------



## Tito Pulo (12 Feb 2021)

T-34 dijo:


> El Q1 ya es seguro que no jajajaja



Eso no es cierto, donde aparece ese párrafo ?


----------



## Tito Pulo (12 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Este post es de hace 4 dias...
> 
> ¿Que os parece?
> 
> ...



Personalmente me parece que pretender acertar precios en fechas exactas incluso con decimales en eso precios es jugar a ser adivino sin más y comprar todos los números para equivocarse.

Qué por otro lado ojalá y acertara y se cumpliera


----------



## Bob Page (12 Feb 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> No veo ese párrafo por ningún lado en la actualización.....de donde sale??
> Es pasado no?
> Y ahora va todo sobre las fechas



Es un troll. Ese párrafo es antiguo, del planning de Chrysalis 1.0 que compartieron en mayo de 2020...


----------



## T-34 (12 Feb 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Eso no es cierto, donde aparece ese párrafo ?



joder, ya ni en esta plataforma se ponen las cosas corectamente...


----------



## easyridergs (12 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> _Chrysalis will be implemented in two stages. *The first is estimated to be ready in early July, the second at the end of October.* Chrysalis requires significant changes not only to the node software, but also to client libraries, wallet software, and every product built on IOTA._



A ver, si la primera parte de Chrysalis ya está funcionando, que no te enteras de nada. La segunda parte, es decir Chrysalis completo, ya está funcionando en la test net, solo falta auditarla. En Marzo, que es Q1, la tendremos si no sale nada raro.


----------



## Bob Page (12 Feb 2021)

Q1 es hasta marzo incluido.


----------



## easyridergs (12 Feb 2021)

Bob Page dijo:


> Q1 es hasta marzo incluido.



Es verdad, pues será para finales de marzo.


----------



## Locoderemate (12 Feb 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> Es verdad, pues será para finales de marzo.



Yo lo que si lei en su web es lo de las tres fases para 2021: polen (firefly), nectar y honey (descentralizacion total q3). Algo asi


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Yo lo que si lei en su web es lo de las tres fases para 2021: polen (firefly), nectar y honey (descentralizacion total q3). Algo asi



Yo lo de Chrysalis 2 me lo creo que salga pronto. Ahora, coordicide me parece otro cantar. Ahí van a hacer mil auditorias, en eso no se pueden equivocar, porque un fallo ya no tendría arreglo.


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Feb 2021)

De Facto Collaborations with #IOTA just in the last 4 days: 

-Honda 
-Dell 
-Intel
-General Motors
-IBM 
-Accenture 
-10 million grant by the German Ministry of Transportation for the ETO Group working on IOTA 

WAKE UP, CHAMP, WAKE UP https://t.co/c4dzupuhIF


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Feb 2021)

Three Reasons IOTA will Elevate Blockchain

Merece la pena leer este artículo de un ceo de una empresa que trabaja con IOTA.


----------



## paketazo (12 Feb 2021)

Poco más de 6 millones de $ hasta 6$ ... antes estaba mirando la cotización y las ordenes y saltó de 1,23$ a 1,27$ en segúndos por falta de oferta, luego los bots de Binance ya rellenaron rápido el hueco.

No sé si será una trampa, pero si lo es, es una trampa perfecta


----------



## Thundercat (13 Feb 2021)

Se ve buen volumen en la subida y luego ya poquísimo volumen en las ventas, clásico banderín de compra.


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Feb 2021)

Como siga así repite lo de 2017 y llega a 5 USD en 15 días. Ver para creer.


----------



## Davi7 (13 Feb 2021)

Dónde guardais las iota? Las tenéis en los exchange?
Con iota no hay staking ni nada por el estilo?


----------



## Guillem Ramon de Montcada (13 Feb 2021)

Con que cartera teneis IOTA. No es compatible con Exodus.


----------



## calamatron (13 Feb 2021)

Trinity,la suya.
To the moooooooonnnnn


----------



## paketazo (13 Feb 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Como siga así repite lo de 2017 y llega a 5 USD en 15 días. Ver para creer.



¿Cuál es el plan entonces?


----------



## Integer (13 Feb 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> ¿Cuál es el plan entonces?



El plan es aguantar en las termópilas hasta conseguir que los 50€ lleguen a donde queremos.
Yo, como en FC, siempre echo 20.


----------



## paketazo (13 Feb 2021)

Integer dijo:


> El plan es aguantar en las termópilas hasta conseguir que los 50€ lleguen a donde queremos.
> Yo, como en FC, siempre echo 20.


----------



## easyridergs (13 Feb 2021)

Aquí tenéis a la vicepresidenta de blockchain del grupo Renault diciendo cómo trabajan con la IOTA foundation y como ETH no es consistente con una gran volumen de datos. No se, me suena que hay algún pesado por aquí que lo ha dicho en numerosas ocasiones.

Atentos a partir del punto 1h,12m, 50 seg


----------



## PlanetaOTC (13 Feb 2021)

El volumen empieza a coger carrerilla, y eso que estamos en 4 exchanges. Mirad el volumen nulo desde mitad de 2018 hasta final de 2020 y cómo ha resurgido ahora.

La mayor barra es de 2,5B. Este mes la barra más grande es de 750M y esto solo acaba de empezar. Nada, nada mal. Dejará atrás las barras de 2017 cuando la añadan en más exchanges y empiece a tirar duro para arriba


----------



## Gian Gastone (13 Feb 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Poco más de 6 millones de $ hasta 6$ ... antes estaba mirando la cotización y las ordenes y saltó de 1,23$ a 1,27$ en segúndos por falta de oferta, luego los bots de Binance ya rellenaron rápido el hueco.
> 
> No sé si será una trampa, pero si lo es, es una trampa perfecta
> 
> ...



@paketazo , insinua ud que los exchanges toman prestadas nuestras monedas para hacer su trading, vamos como ellos saben que no todo el mundo las van a retirar del exchange al mismo tiempo, la utilizan para sus propositos; Sería como el coeficiente de caja de un banco.


----------



## davitin (13 Feb 2021)

Otra vez a 1.25....a ver si despega a lo bestia, llevamos tantísimo tiempo esperando...


----------



## paketazo (13 Feb 2021)

Os garantizo que sí lo hacen , de hecho tu no tradeas con IOTA en binance, tradeas con una coin que binance llama IOTA dentro de su plataforma, respaldada por las verdaderas IOTA en su wallet.

Solo cuando retiras, retiras IOTA, pero no cuando tradeas.



davitin dijo:


> Otra vez a 1.25....a ver si despega a lo bestia, llevamos tantísimo tiempo esperando...



La vela semanal de BTC podría sugerir agotamiento e irse a buscar 37.000$, a ver si aparece @Jdnec_wow y nos dice algo, pero si se frena en ese máximo de 1,41$ podría ir a buscar apoyo en 1.12$ o incluso en 0,90$

Paciencia.


----------



## Locoderemate (13 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Otra vez a 1.25....a ver si despega a lo bestia, llevamos tantísimo tiempo esperando...



Yo no esperaría mucho del fin de semana. Ya en todo caso el lunes a ver qué pasa. Acabo de comprar algo más.


----------



## Amapizpis (13 Feb 2021)

¿En serio os parece poco 1.25$ cuando ayer la vimos a 1.08$ y hace 3 dias a 0.71$?


----------



## Alarkos (13 Feb 2021)

Me paso el día en coingecko, esto no es vida


----------



## davitin (13 Feb 2021)

Amapizpis dijo:


> ¿En serio os parece poco 1.25$ cuando ayer la vimos a 1.08$ y hace 3 dias a 0.71$?



Yo estoy viendo revalorizaciones diarias del 50% de muchas criptos, así que si, me parece poco....pero vamos, si superamos el ath este mes se lo perdono.


----------



## Amapizpis (13 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Yo estoy viendo revalorizaciones diarias del 50% de muchas clima, así que si, me parece poco....pero vamos, si superamos el ath este mes se lo perdono.



Pero eso son shitcoins sin fundamento de entrar y salir.

Iota a medio plazo va a pegar un salto brutal y eso es casi seguro, y a largo plazo puede subir lo que no esta escrito


----------



## Covid-8M (13 Feb 2021)

No estamos en año nuevo chino? Creo recordar que los chinorris la liaban de alguna manera durante estas fechas. Lo digo porque creo que la mayoria de bolsas no abren hasta el martes


----------



## davitin (13 Feb 2021)

Amapizpis dijo:


> Pero eso son shitcoins sin fundamento de entrar y salir.
> 
> Iota a medio plazo va a pegar un salto brutal y eso es casi seguro, y a largo plazo puede subir lo que no esta escrito



Si, eso lo tengo bastante claro, de aquí al verano puede estar por las nubes....pero no vienen mal unas subidillas sanas para mantener los ánimos.


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Feb 2021)

Covid-8M dijo:


> No estamos en año nuevo chino? Creo recordar que los chinorris la liaban de alguna manera durante estas fechas. Lo digo porque creo que la mayoria de bolsas no abren hasta el martes



Es un mito, como el de los gaps y las opciones.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (13 Feb 2021)

Holdeando a muerte....


----------



## NicoTesla (13 Feb 2021)

Hola:

He minado algo de calderilla Bitcoin con GPU con buen rendimiento €/KW, pero me gustaría empezar a comprar algo directamente porque lo primero es algo lento y el mercado está desabastecido de GPU.

Veo que aquí controláis mucho de IOTA, por ejemplo @paketazo al que antes seguía yo mucho en el foro del ORO.

Que exchange me recomendáis para comprar BITCOIN y IOTA ?

Hay algún documento por ahí que explique la mejor estrategia para que sea lo más anónimo/opaco posible. Si no es posible tampoco me importa.

SI lo creéis conveniente me lo mandáis por privado.

Saludos


----------



## Big_Lanister (13 Feb 2021)

cuanto dinero metisteis? 5 cifras alguno?


----------



## paketazo (13 Feb 2021)

NicoTesla dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> He minado algo de calderilla Bitcoin con GPU con buen rendimiento €/KW, pero me gustaría empezar a comprar algo directamente porque lo primero es algo lento y el mercado está desabastecido de GPU.
> 
> ...



Binance, relativamente opaco con una cuenta VIP0 no verificada

P.D. sigo con el oro


----------



## TRYTON (13 Feb 2021)

Imposible hacer un depósito Fiat en bitpanda con mástercard . A algunos más os da problemas ?


----------



## Zelofan (13 Feb 2021)

A ver si se estabiliza teniendo una bajada cerca del dolar y compro algo mas que llevo poco pero tiene pinta de que puede despegar en cualquier momento.
P.D. Soy un paco trader


----------



## Esflinter (13 Feb 2021)

Zelofan dijo:


> A ver si se estabiliza teniendo una bajada cerca del dolar y compro algo mas que llevo poco pero tiene pinta de que puede despegar en cualquier momento.
> P.D. Soy un paco trader



Despegará? Ya despegó, ahora toca pegarsela. Wellcome to criptos


----------



## Tito Pulo (13 Feb 2021)

Big_Lanister dijo:


> cuanto dinero metisteis? 5 cifras alguno?



Eso es algo muy personal de cada uno.
Lo que tu economía te permita, teniendo claro que puede ser un buen negocio pero también puede suponer perderlo todo si no funcionase y el Coordicide fuera un fracaso.
Quizás entonces jugarse 5 cifras sea demasiado.
Con menos cantidad si esto al final triunfa ya harías mucha pasta y además sin jugarte tanto.
Opinión personal por supuesto.Cada uno hará lo que estime necesario.


----------



## Zelofan (13 Feb 2021)

Esflinter dijo:


> Despegará? Ya despegó, ahora toca pegarsela. Wellcome to criptos



Confía en los alemanes, ellos inventaron la bomba atomica y fundaron la nasa.


----------



## IVNP71 (13 Feb 2021)

Big_Lanister dijo:


> cuanto dinero metisteis? 5 cifras alguno?



Con 1000 IOTA yo creo que es empezar bien por supuesto si tienes más mejor que mejor como todo pero para empezar 1000 IOTA en tu exchange o wallet es perfecto.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Mig29 (13 Feb 2021)

Big_Lanister dijo:


> cuanto dinero metisteis? 5 cifras alguno?



Tenemos a un perro de hacienda por aquí husmeando?
Podríais ser un poco mas discretos no?
Yo solo le echo 20 euros, como la gasolina.


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Feb 2021)

NicoTesla dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> He minado algo de calderilla Bitcoin con GPU con buen rendimiento €/KW, pero me gustaría empezar a comprar algo directamente porque lo primero es algo lento y el mercado está desabastecido de GPU.
> 
> ...



Pues como no compres en algún exchange como bisq, cambies por monero, y luego envíes a binance, es complicado comprar IOTA de forma totalmente anónima en pocos pasos.


----------



## IVNP71 (13 Feb 2021)

Zelofan dijo:


> Confía en los alemanes, ellos inventaron la bomba atomica y fundaron la nasa.



Y por supuesto la U.E donde tienen a todos contra las cuerdas y de rodillas.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Locoderemate (13 Feb 2021)

Big_Lanister dijo:


> cuanto dinero metisteis? 5 cifras alguno?



Aqui nadie le mete mas de 50€ a estos chicharros


----------



## IVNP71 (13 Feb 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Pues como no compres en algún exchange como bisq, cambies por monero, y luego envíes a binance, es complicado comprar IOTA de forma totalmente anónima en pocos pasos.



Yo las compro desde el exchange Uphold aunque no sea del todo anónimo porque exigen KYC entre otras cosas y ya me empezaré a preocuparme ante Hacienda cuando lleve de beneficios cantidades con más de 4 o 5 cifras.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Valencianin (13 Feb 2021)

NicoTesla dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> He minado algo de calderilla Bitcoin con GPU con buen rendimiento €/KW, pero me gustaría empezar a comprar algo directamente porque lo primero es algo lento y el mercado está desabastecido de GPU.
> 
> ...



En Eurocoinpay puedes comprarlos, y luego los mandas a otra billetera si quieres


----------



## su IGWT (13 Feb 2021)

TRYTON dijo:


> Imposible hacer un depósito Fiat en bitpanda con mástercard . A algunos más os da problemas ?



No, yo uso bitpanda, muy facil de usar. Nunca me dio problemas...


----------



## TRYTON (13 Feb 2021)

su IGWT dijo:


> No, yo uso bitpanda, muy facil de usar. Nunca me dio problemas...



Gracias . Será mi banco el que pone problemas


----------



## Locoderemate (13 Feb 2021)

TRYTON dijo:


> Gracias . Será mi banco el que pone problemas



Con visa no problems, mastercard no tengo


----------



## Ircapo (13 Feb 2021)

Mig29 dijo:


> Tenemos a un perro de hacienda por aquí husmeando?
> Podríais ser un poco mas discretos no?
> Yo solo le echo 20 euros, como la gasolina.



Podéis hacer una encuesta anónima por tramos de lo que lleva cada uno. Por ejemplo:
- Cero
- De 1 a 2000
- De 2001 a 10.000
- De 10.001 a 100.000
- De 100.001 a 200.000
+ de 200.001


----------



## Locoderemate (13 Feb 2021)

Ircapo dijo:


> Podéis hacer una encuesta anónima por tramos de lo que lleva cada uno. Por ejemplo:
> - Cero
> - De 1 a 2000
> - De 2001 a 10.000
> ...



Por què? Aqui todos le hemos metido 50€, excepto easyrider que no tiene nada, pero es el q mas sabe de iota.


----------



## davitin (13 Feb 2021)

Ircapo dijo:


> Podéis hacer una encuesta anónima por tramos de lo que lleva cada uno. Por ejemplo:
> - Cero
> - De 1 a 2000
> - De 2001 a 10.000
> ...



No.


----------



## Snowball (13 Feb 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> A ver, si la primera parte de Chrysalis ya está funcionando, que no te enteras de nada. La segunda parte, es decir Chrysalis completo, ya está funcionando en la test net, solo falta auditarla. En Marzo, que es Q1, la tendremos si no sale nada raro.



Si, me he colado. Lo copiado creo que hacía referencia a la versión 1.5 en el año 2020

Chrysalis 1.5 already implemented - Result was iota transaction time reduced from hours to 10seconds you can check it yourself by downloading trinity wallet also tested at 1000tps.

Chrysalis 2.0 is implemented on test net after successful security audits Chrysalis 2.0 will be implemented on mainnet by Q1 March 2021 that will make IOTA production ready.

Coordinator will be successfully removed by Q4 2021, research has already proved it and moved to Sharding , only implementation is balance , Pollen is already running successfully on the test net.


----------



## Locoderemate (13 Feb 2021)

Parece que esta consolidando 1.29


----------



## Gian Gastone (13 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Parece que esta consolidando 1.29



justo mi media de entrada en casi 4 años con la tontería esta.


----------



## Big_Lanister (13 Feb 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> justo mi media de entrada en casi 4 años con la tontería esta.



te arrepientes?


----------



## paketazo (13 Feb 2021)

Parece que está cogiendo fuerza, dudo que sea distribución arriba. EL volumen se ha ido secando.

EN unas horas saldremos de dudas.

3 millones de USDT hasta 6 ahora mismo, Binance está vaciando la hot wallet

Un día de estos vamos a ir para cama y al despertar los coreanos, chinos y resto de asiáticos o la lían, o nos la lían.


----------



## Gian Gastone (13 Feb 2021)

Big_Lanister dijo:


> te arrepientes?



Todavía es pronto para responder a esa pregunta, de hecho hee vuelto a recargargar hace pocos dias, supongo que alguna esperanza me queda con iota y nano, sino hace 3 años me las huubiera quitado de encima.


----------



## su IGWT (13 Feb 2021)

TRYTON dijo:


> Gracias . Será mi banco el que pone problemas



Puede ser pq yo despres de hacer el deposito me llamaron del banco no fuera q fuese un robo o algo asi. Y eso q la cantidad no era muy elevada!


----------



## su IGWT (13 Feb 2021)

Ircapo dijo:


> Podéis hacer una encuesta anónima por tramos de lo que lleva cada uno. Por ejemplo:
> - Cero
> - De 1 a 2000
> - De 2001 a 10.000
> ...



Euros dolares o miotas sr inspector?


----------



## Integer (15 Feb 2021)




----------



## Snowball (15 Feb 2021)

Buenos dias ioteros

Parece que no ha consolidado los 1.29..., esto era importante para seguir subiendo en el corto plazo no?


----------



## Integer (15 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Buenos dias ioteros
> 
> Parece que no ha consolidado los 1.29..., esto era importante para seguir subiendo en el corto plazo no?



Yo no lo veo consolidado por ningún lado, salvo que te refieras al cierre de vela del día 13, pero vamos...

Esta subida no es sana. Nos hemos pasado el canal ascendente bien por el orto, pero no solo IOTA, es generalizado.

Para los que hodleamos, lo suyo es una huida hacia adelante, que dé tal subidón (x4, x5, x10) desde aquí - por pedir que no sea - que cuando nos comamos una corrección del 60% siga estando exageradamente alta respecto a hace un mes.


----------



## davitin (15 Feb 2021)

Bueno esta otra vez en 1.15.....que ocurrirá? En mi opinión se cae todo en cualquier momento....ya sabéis que si BTC cae, ni consolidación ni pollas... Que no os engañen, a poner a salvo lo que se pueda.

Desde luego si Iota no da el pelotazo este año definitivamente la abandonó.


----------



## Snowball (15 Feb 2021)

_Desplome del Dogecoin y otras cripto tras el ‘aviso’ de venta de Elon Mus_k


----------



## easyridergs (15 Feb 2021)

Tres hilos de IOTA hallo en el floro. Nada más que decir.


----------



## Suburban2 (15 Feb 2021)

Aprovecho para preguntar a @easyridergs y @Integer que son personas clued up acerca de IOTA para preguntarles si saben algo mas de la futura ''wallet'' FIREFLY, aparte de lo que la IF dice.

Es posible que este conectada a los exchanges que la listen?

Es posible que para cuando la saquen ya tengan a partir de ese momento mas sitios donde gastarla o hacer depositos?

Otra cosa aparte de la que no se habla es la falta de marketing, o lo ''low key'' que es en cuestion de IOTA. Puede ser estrategia, o que sean unos mataos del marketing?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (15 Feb 2021)

Pues Yo he comprado mas....que suben bien y sino pa mis bisninietos....como el Horoh....


----------



## davitin (15 Feb 2021)

Está claro que Iota está acopladisima a BTC, se desacoplo por unos días pero esta otra vez igual.


----------



## easyridergs (15 Feb 2021)

Jejeje, otro que parece que me da la razón, Vitalik Buterin nada más y nada menos, “El internet del dinero no debería costar 5 céntimos por transacción, es absurdo” Lo que me he hartado de decir, las transacciones no deben tener comisión, es que es una burrada. Que ETH se lo vaya mirando, y cuidadin con esos nodos validadores de 32ETH, es muy probable que no valgan nada.


----------



## paketazo (15 Feb 2021)

Cualquiera que haya analizado un poco este mercado sabe que será sin comisiones o no será. Las comisiones y pagos serán opcionales al contrato asociado a cada transacción, y evidentemente un micro pago de 0,001$ no puede tener una comisión asociada que haga inviable la transacción, o mejor dicho transmisión de la información.


----------



## TradingMetales (15 Feb 2021)

Quien quiera apuntarse a operar como creador de mercado en Iota, estamos haciendo grupo en t.me/tecnicaprohibida para Iota y cualquier moneda en general. Los robots están ya en camino, se pueden usar desde la propia cuenta.


----------



## Locoderemate (15 Feb 2021)

A 24horas:
Bitcoin -2,12%
Iota +1,45%


----------



## easyridergs (15 Feb 2021)

Suburban2 dijo:


> Aprovecho para preguntar a @easyridergs y @Integer que son personas clued up acerca de IOTA para preguntarles si saben algo mas de la futura ''wallet'' FIREFLY, aparte de lo que la IF dice.
> 
> Es posible que este conectada a los exchanges que la listen?
> 
> ...



La wallet se sabe que va a traer un chat integrado y,aunque no creo que lo traiga en la primera versión, le meterán pasarela con FIAT.

IOTA la van a listar en más Exchanges porque su estructura de firmas va a cambiar de manera que va a ser más fácil integrarla para estos. Pero el futuro es que IOTA tenga su propio Exchange para operar con su ecosistema de colored coins.


----------



## Suburban2 (15 Feb 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> La wallet se sabe que va a traer un chat integrado y,aunque no creo que lo traiga en la primera versión, le meterán pasarela con FIAT.
> 
> IOTA la van a listar en más Exchanges porque su estructura de firmas va a cambiar de manera que va a ser más fácil integrarla para estos. Pero el futuro es que IOTA tenga su propio Exchange para operar con su ecosistema de colored coins.



Graxias easy, al hilo de lo que dices de los exchanges, eso es esencial para que se extienda, cree valor e incremente precio & usabilidad, creo que a IOTA solo le convendra' tener su propio exchange cuando se den esos factores.

Lo del chats y la estructura de firmas no lo sabia, asi que, de nuevo, se aprecia la info!


----------



## IVNP71 (15 Feb 2021)

IOTA callará más de una boca y si no al tiempo.
La tecnología Tangle ya está aquí y vino para quedarse.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## easyridergs (15 Feb 2021)

IOTA entre otras muchas cosas va a ser el INTERNET DEL DINERO. Algo que lo va a cambiar absolutamente todo, no es que vaya a ser dinero, es que va a ser el INTERNET DEL DINERO. Un concepto para el que se le debería dedicar un hilo específico y más en tiempos de la MMT.


----------



## Snowball (15 Feb 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> IOTA entre otras muchas cosas va a ser el INTERNET DEL DINERO. Algo que lo va a cambiar absolutamente todo, no es que vaya a ser dinero, es que va a ser el INTERNET DEL DINERO. *Un concepto para el que se le debería dedicar un hilo específico* y más en tiempos de la MMT.



Soy todo ojos


----------



## Snowball (15 Feb 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> IOTA entre otras muchas cosas va a ser el INTERNET DEL DINERO. Algo que lo va a cambiar absolutamente todo, no es que vaya a ser dinero, es que va a ser el INTERNET DEL DINERO. Un concepto para el que se le debería dedicar un hilo específico y más en tiempos de la MMT.



He intentado leerme todo este hilo y he ido guardando lo que mas me ha llamado la atención.

Hay un mensaje suyo sobre el MANA muy interesante

_Ahora mismo el tener IOTAs no te genera ningún ingreso. Cuando tengamos el coordicide en marcha sí. El tener IOTAs te dará acceso a generar MANA. El poseedor de MANA va a tener ciertas ventajas sobre el que no lo tenga, por ejemplo enviar al tangle más número de transacciones por segundo.* Si posees un nodo con mucho MANA generado podrás alquilar el uso de tu nodo a personas o empresas que necesiten un uso intensivo del tangle*, a cambio de ese uso podrás cobrarle unas IOTAs. Por eso el que vaya acumulando ahora IOTA en un futuro podrá ganar más con el MANA generado. Si eres una empresa y necesitas un uso muy intensivo del tangle careciendo de MANA deberás alquilar un nodo con MANA, ya que el MANA es difícil de generar y fácil de perder, y no es suficiente con comprar IOTAs para generarlo, la generación es lenta y si necesitas montar tu negocio sobre el tangle ya, necesitarás alquilar nodos a gente que se haya anticipado con la generación de MANA_

La verdad que cuando esté todo en marcha, estaría interesado en correr un nodo en my PC y jugar con este tema. Parece super interesante y podría dar buenos réditos en un futuro


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> He intentado leerme todo este hilo y he ido guardando lo que mas me ha llamado la atención.
> 
> Hay un mensaje suyo sobre el MANA muy interesante
> 
> ...



Sería una especie de staking sofisticado. Y un buen incentivo para guardar el token, cosa de la que carecemos ahora. Un sueldo Nescafé nos vendría bien.


----------



## BitJoros (15 Feb 2021)

Pues lejos de la tendencia general del foro, acabo de venderlas a 1,2€ despues de comprarlas a 0,29€.

Volvere a cargar en cuanto corrija, pues entiendo que esta subida es obra de alguna pumpeada y no me fio un pelo. 

Y si, confio en que IOTA sera importantisima en el futuro pero ahora mismo "nada" justifica este subidón repentino.


----------



## Snowball (15 Feb 2021)

BitJoros dijo:


> Pues lejos de la tendencia general del foro, acabo de venderlas a 1,2€ despues de comprarlas a 0,29€.
> 
> Volvere a cargar en cuanto corrija, pues entiendo que esta subida es obra de alguna pumpeada y no me fio un pelo.
> 
> Y si, confio en que IOTA sera importantisima en el futuro pero ahora mismo "nada" justifica este subidón repentino.



un x4... haces bien


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Feb 2021)

BitJoros dijo:


> Pues lejos de la tendencia general del foro, acabo de venderlas a 1,2€ despues de comprarlas a 0,29€.
> 
> Volvere a cargar en cuanto corrija, pues entiendo que esta subida es obra de alguna pumpeada y no me fio un pelo.
> 
> Y si, confio en que IOTA sera importantisima en el futuro pero ahora mismo "nada" justifica este subidón repentino.



Es buen beneficio, pero creo que no van a dejarla caer ahora, si van a iniciar un movimiento alcista después de años de acumulación, no van a permitir que la gente recompre barato fácilmente.


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Feb 2021)

El CM de Dell parece holder, jajaja.


----------



## Zelofan (15 Feb 2021)

BitJoros dijo:


> Pues lejos de la tendencia general del foro, acabo de venderlas a 1,2€ despues de comprarlas a 0,29€.
> 
> Volvere a cargar en cuanto corrija, pues entiendo que esta subida es obra de alguna pumpeada y no me fio un pelo.
> 
> Y si, confio en que IOTA sera importantisima en el futuro pero ahora mismo "nada" justifica este subidón repentino.



Buena jugada maestro un x4 ahora para recomprar mas barato, te vas a hinchar...
Comparte ese ojo y avisa cuando des el paso


----------



## alea (15 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Está claro que Iota está acopladisima a BTC, se desacoplo por unos días pero esta otra vez igual.



Si estuviera tan acoplada estaría en máximos historicos, no?


----------



## BitJoros (15 Feb 2021)

Zelofan dijo:


> Buena jugada maestro un x4 ahora para recomprar mas barato, te vas a hinchar...
> Comparte ese ojo y avisa cuando des el paso



A ver si no nos dejamos los ironic mode off pls


----------



## easyridergs (15 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> He intentado leerme todo este hilo y he ido guardando lo que mas me ha llamado la atención.
> 
> Hay un mensaje suyo sobre el MANA muy interesante
> 
> ...



Por lo visto habrá dos tipos de MANA, uno de consenso y otro de acceso. El de consenso irá directamente relacionado al stake, el de acceso al buen uso del nodo. Si necesitas hacer muchos micropagos y la red se está utilizando intensamente necesitarás un nodo con MANA de acceso para hacerlos, sino no podrás, o podrás muy lento, eso va a generar un mercado de MANA de acceso. El MANA de acceso se genera por ejemplo al mover IOTAs a través de un nodo de una dirección a otra. Hay que ver cómo queda el control de acceso de MANA en relación al POW adaptativo de acceso de control de spam para saber cómo va a ser definitivamente, pero en esencia es así.


----------



## iaGulin (15 Feb 2021)

Pues yo llevo sin mirarlo desde que me fui ayer para cama y me encuentro que esta mejor.
Si es que no es sano mirar la gráfica cada 15 minutos xD


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Feb 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> Por lo visto habrá dos tipos de MANA, uno de consenso y otro de acceso. El de consenso irá directamente relacionado al stake, el de acceso al buen uso del nodo. Si necesitas hacer muchos micropagos y la red se está utilizando intensamente necesitarás un nodo con MANA de acceso para hacerlos, sino no podrás, o podrás muy lento, eso va a generar un mercado de MANA de acceso. El MANA de acceso se genera por ejemplo al mover IOTAs a través de un nodo de una dirección a otra. Hay que ver cómo queda el control de acceso de MANA en relación al POW adaptativo de acceso de control de spam para saber cómo va a ser definitivamente, pero en esencia es así.



Muy bien explicado.


----------



## paketazo (15 Feb 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Muy bien explicado.



Tenemos suerte de tenerle por aquí. En habla hispana es quien más controla y se digna a explicarnos.

Si no, nos queda reddit y el traductor


----------



## Zelofan (15 Feb 2021)

BitJoros dijo:


> A ver si no nos dejamos los ironic mode off pls



No me mal interpretes, hablaba enserio. Tengo aqui una caña de pescar de reserva pero no se cuando hecharla por si viene el que te cuen


----------



## Locoderemate (15 Feb 2021)

Estos dias me pondre a estudiar mas sobre iota y el mana. 
Por cierto, pregunta tonta. Por que se dice que iota es un token? Entiendo que un token es un ficha digital que "corre" por la red d una cryptomoneda.


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Estos dias me pondre a estudiar mas sobre iota y el mana.
> Por cierto, pregunta tonta. Por que se dice que iota es un token? Entiendo que un token es un ficha digital que "corre" por la red d una cryptomoneda.



Lo llaman así para diferenciar la moneda del proyecto, pero es una moneda, no un token. Tokens serían las colored coins, aunque tampoco estoy muy seguro de ello, porque serian iotas marcadas para ser otra cosa.


----------



## Locoderemate (15 Feb 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Lo llaman así para diferenciar la moneda del proyecto, pero es una moneda, no un token. Tokens serían las colored coins, aunque tampoco estoy muy seguro de ello, porque serian iotas marcadas para ser otra cosa.



Es que ayer uno comento algo inquietante: que se teme que la fundacion, q controla el proyecto, nos deje tirados de alguna manera, haciendo q iota no subiera mucho de precio o algo asi


----------



## Locoderemate (15 Feb 2021)

Gian Gastone decia esto:
yo lo que me temo es que iota sea de uso común pero que no tenga una gran revalorización. O que la fundación IOTA de alguna manera se desvincule de los inversores iniciales.
Vamos que sera determinante en un hipotetico futuro, pero los que pusimos la pasta en sus primeros pasos ya no tendremos revelancia alguna.


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Es que ayer uno comento algo inquietante: que se teme que la fundacion, q controla el proyecto, nos deje tirados de alguna manera, haciendo q iota no subiera mucho de precio o algo asi



Lol, eso lo llevan haciendo 3 años vendiendo tokens entre la if y el team, pero eso ahora no les interesa, siempre van a tener ventaja los insiders, pero ahora creo que ya no pueden retener más el precio y además no les interesa.


----------



## Locoderemate (15 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Gian Gastone decia esto:
> yo lo que me temo es que iota sea de uso común pero que no tenga una gran revalorización. O que la fundación IOTA de alguna manera se desvincule de los inversores iniciales.
> Vamos que sera determinante en un hipotetico futuro, pero los que pusimos la pasta en sus primeros pasos ya no tendremos revelancia alguna.



No se como la fundacion podria hacer eso


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> No se como la fundacion podria hacer eso



La fundación sí ha planeado incentivos económicos del token como el maná o los SC, no parece que tenga intención de pasar del proyecto, es absurdo. Y si sube a 40 USD puede tener financiación para bastantes años, así que yo creo que este debate no tiene sentido.


----------



## Locoderemate (15 Feb 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> La fundación sí ha planeado incentivos económicos del token como el maná o los SC, no parece que tenga intención de pasar del proyecto, es absurdo. Y si sube a 40 USD puede tener financiación para bastantes años, así que yo creo que este debate no tiene sentido.



Creo que tienes razon, pero lo lei ayer y me quede dudando, y luego con llamar token al iota, pues mas dudas


----------



## Gian Gastone (15 Feb 2021)

Sin tender idea como funciona la FI. Mi hipótesis sería que una vez desarrollado y probado el núcleo del proyecto IOTA, (que es de código abierto), la Fundación pasara a se controlada por otras manos (deutsche bank?).

Dejar morir de inanición a IOTA por falta de desarrollo, y en paralelo lanzar una estable coin controlada, ya teniendo el how-know.

Bueno es un poco maquiavélico y tampoco se si sería posible llevarlo a cabo.

EDito para decir que un token NO ES UNA ACCIÓN de una empresa.


----------



## Locoderemate (15 Feb 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Sin tender idea como funciona la FI. Mi hipótesis sería que una vez desarrollado y probado el núcleo del proyecto IOTA, (que es de código abierto), la Fundación pasara a se controlada por otras manos (deutsche bank?).
> 
> Dejar morir de inanición a IOTA por falta de desarrollo, y en paralelo lanzar una estable coin controlada, ya teniendo el how-know.
> 
> ...



Lo mejor que podrian hacer los del DB es meter toda la pasta que puedan en iotas y dejar caer a ese zombie


----------



## Amapizpis (15 Feb 2021)

¿Como la veis ahora mismo?


----------



## Tito Pulo (15 Feb 2021)

Se está mostrando muy fuerte y dando sensación de querer más.
Si acaba el diario hoy después de la caída de ayer por encima de los 1,25 es buena señal en mi opinión


----------



## Amapizpis (15 Feb 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Se está mostrando muy fuerte y dando sensación de querer más.
> Si acaba el diario hoy después de la caída de ayer por encima de los 1,25 es buena señal en mi opinión



Pero depende de lo que haga hoy el bitcoin, 50k o caida mas gorda?


----------



## disken (15 Feb 2021)

No puede ser que nos estemos yendo demasiado arriba con el tema de IOTA?

Soy un firme defensor de esta coin, pero trato de ser pragmático. Han subido todas las Altcoins un x3 de media, e Iota ha sido una de ellas. Muy bien. Pero ha subido casi al final de esta "altseason", cuando ya no quedaba nada por empujar, Iota ha sacado pecho y se ha marcado un x3. Pero pensad que ha subido incluso dash (no estoy diciendo que sea un mal proyecto).

En subidones anteriores, desde principios de 2019. Bitcoin se ha marcado un x15, mientras que Iota ha permanecido en 0.30$ por anyos. Y ahora hace un x4 y resulta que la tecnología es la solución a todos los problemas de la humanidad (problemas que no existen, pero existirán).

Si, yo confío en Iota sobretodo en el largo plazo, pienso que es de las pocas con las que se puede hacer un "bitcoin2014", y que es de los mejores proyectos que hay en todo el coinmarketcap. Pero usemos el conocimiento que no es la primera vez que nos falla.


----------



## paketazo (15 Feb 2021)

disken dijo:


> No puede ser que nos estemos yendo demasiado arriba con el tema de IOTA?
> 
> Soy un firme defensor de esta coin, pero trato de ser pragmático. Han subido todas las Altcoins un x3 de media, e Iota ha sido una de ellas. Muy bien. Pero ha subido casi al final de esta "altseason", cuando ya no quedaba nada por empujar, Iota ha sacado pecho y se ha marcado un x3. Pero pensad que ha subido incluso dash (no estoy diciendo que sea un mal proyecto).
> 
> ...



Todo depende de lo que sepan los market makers y las manos fuertes. Si ellos saben que será IOTA, olvídate ...hará un 10X desde aquí incluso contra BTC...recuerda a LINK con BTC cayendo y ella volando.

Los de dentro sabían el potencial y sus posibilidades (de LINK), nosotros poco o nada

Yo solo tengo la duda de si será IOTA u otra, pero o será sin comisiones o no será. No vale decir que hay comisiones muy bajas de 0,0001$ eso no nos sirve en el tema IOT

iremos viendo


----------



## Periplo (15 Feb 2021)

Va caminito to the Moon


----------



## Locoderemate (15 Feb 2021)

Periplo dijo:


> Va caminito to the Moon



quizas se pone ntre 1.27-1.35$ y consolida unos dias. Si n embargo la verdad la veo muy loca para consolidar nada entre estos valores.


----------



## itaka (16 Feb 2021)

Si quereis ganar pasta, hay que hacer lo contrario que el segurata. No da una, vende, pronostica bajadas y sube. 

Algun día acertará, pero cómo mi abuela, de carabola. 

buenos días,


----------



## davitin (16 Feb 2021)

itaka dijo:


> Si quereis ganar pasta, hay que hacer lo contrario que el segurata. No da una, vende, pronostica bajadas y sube.
> 
> Algun día acertará, pero cómo mi abuela, de carabola.
> 
> buenos días,



Al ignore.


----------



## Snowball (16 Feb 2021)

Sobre las "monedas de colores"


_Dado que las "monedas de colores" representan activos del mundo real sobre un libro mayor distribuido subyacente (ya sea Bitcoin, Ethereum o IOTA), es trivial para un *emisor crear monedas de colores basadas en algún activo que ya posee / controla / vende. El emisor retendría cualquier cantidad de IOTA que pretenda "colorear" en su dirección, y codificaría la transacción saliente para marcar la IOTA dejando esa dirección como representando cualquier activo que el emisor haya asignado a esas monedas.*

El valor del mundo real ahora ha sido asignado a estas monedas por una entidad externa identificada (una empresa, gobierno o persona) que promete honrar esas monedas entregando su activo._



A Cauldron of Colors


----------



## Locoderemate (16 Feb 2021)

A ver, para los que conozcais iota un poco, y en especial el trinity. Estoy de pega con los envios; el otro dia con eth(hoy me he puesto de nuevo y lo he solucionado al final) y ahora con iota. Os cuento:

El sabado meti 20€ mas a iota. Una vez comprada en el exchange las pase a una nueva wallet trinity que me habia abierto pq quiero tener 2 wallets. Antes la habia probado recibiendo y enviando un par de miotas, y sin problemas.

Di la orden de enviar y cerre el exchange sin verificar si trinity los recibia. Di por supuesto que lo haria sin mas.

Hoy he abierto el trinity y no me ha llegado nada -solo me sale la transaccion del par d miotas q hice para probar. El exchange me pone que la transaccion esta pendiente. He dejado el trinity un rato abierto hasta que me ha dicho que ha habido un fallo en el nodo y que cambie de nodo o algo asi. De mientras la transaccion colgada. 

No tengo ni puta idea d que tengo q hacer para recibirlos.


----------



## Locoderemate (16 Feb 2021)

A ver si alguien puede iluminarme: 
Sigo con el envio parado. He probado de enviar un par de iotas mas y tb se ha parado.

He cambiado la direccion de recibo y he enviado 2 iotas mas y ha funcionado. Los he recibido. Mientras los dos envios a la primera direccion siguen parados. Alguien sabe qué puedo hacer?


----------



## BitJoros (16 Feb 2021)

Mmm no se si es tu caso pero en Binance por ejemplo avisan que las direcciones de Iota solo funcionan una vez, osea que cada vez que recibes un envio debes generar una clave nueva.


----------



## Locoderemate (16 Feb 2021)

BitJoros dijo:


> Mmm no se si es tu caso pero en Binance por ejemplo avisan que las direcciones de Iota solo funcionan una vez, osea que cada vez que recibes un envio debes generar una clave nueva.



Pues no me han avisado. Y si esto es asi, ahora qué sucede, se quedan los iotas colgados?


----------



## Locoderemate (16 Feb 2021)

BitJoros dijo:


> Mmm no se si es tu caso pero en Binance por ejemplo avisan que las direcciones de Iota solo funcionan una vez, osea que cada vez que recibes un envio debes generar una clave nueva.



Lo he hecho con bitpanda y no me ha dicho nada. Y veo que ya antes habia realizado dos envios a una misma direccion sin problemas. Lo volvere a probar con un segundo envié a la ultima direccion


----------



## Locoderemate (16 Feb 2021)

BitJoros dijo:


> Mmm no se si es tu caso pero en Binance por ejemplo avisan que las direcciones de Iota solo funcionan una vez, osea que cada vez que recibes un envio debes generar una clave nueva.



Pues me acepta sin problemas dos envios a la misma direccion. Es mas, en bitpanda puedes usar directamente la vieja direccion para enviar.

Por tanto, no entiendo que puede haber ocurrido


----------



## Forcopula (16 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Pues me acepta sin problemas dos envios a la misma direccion. Es mas, en bitpanda puedes usar directamente la vieja direccion para enviar.
> 
> Por tanto, no entiendo que puede haber ocurrido



La dirección de la wallet de Trinity cuando recibe una transacción cambia, o al menos eso recuerdo cuando moví las últimas miotas, usaste la nueva dirección o pegaste la usada anteriormente?


----------



## BitJoros (16 Feb 2021)

No me he explicado bien, yo me referia a pasar del wallet a binance. 

La que debes cambiar es la de Binance en este caso, la de donde recibes los Iotas. En bitpanda ni idea de como ira.


----------



## Integer (16 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Pues me acepta sin problemas dos envios a la misma direccion. Es mas, en bitpanda puedes usar directamente la vieja direccion para enviar.
> 
> Por tanto, no entiendo que puede haber ocurrido



Hablando de memoria... me parece que sí es posible reutilizar la misma dirección, pero no recomendable, porque pasan cosas.

Esto en teoría está pendiente de solventarse, creo que con chrysalis.


----------



## Locoderemate (16 Feb 2021)

Ostia, se ve que debes cambiar tu direccion de recibo cada vez que recibes iotas pq se compromete tu seed. 

Esto es una mierda. Asi es imposible usar una direccion fija para ir recibiendo fondos???


----------



## Locoderemate (16 Feb 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Hablando de memoria... me parece que sí es posible reutilizar la misma dirección, pero no recomendable, porque pasan cosas.
> 
> Esto en teoría está pendiente de solventarse, creo que con chrysalis.



Si, ahora lo he leido. Espero que lo solucionen con crysalis, pq vaya mierda. En todo caso, eso no deberia explicar xq se me ha colgado el envio.


----------



## Forcopula (16 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Si, ahora lo he leido. Espero que lo solucionen con crysalis, pq vaya mierda. En todo caso, eso no deberia explicar xq se me ha colgado el envio.



Mas o menos lo que te había explicado.
Explica que se te queda colgado porque no lo has enviado a una dirección válida.


----------



## Locoderemate (16 Feb 2021)

Y es que asi es superfacil q te jodan la wallet. Alguien que tenga una de tus direcciones pq te hay enviado iota empieza a hacerte envios como un loco. Buffg


----------



## calamatron (16 Feb 2021)

Iota to the moon


----------



## Forcopula (17 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Y es que asi es superfacil q te jodan la wallet. Alguien que tenga una de tus direcciones pq te hay enviado iota empieza a hacerte envios como un loco. Buffg



Vamos, que no te empapas de cómo funciona


----------



## Locoderemate (17 Feb 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Vamos, que no te empapas de cómo funciona



Estoy en ello


----------



## Integer (17 Feb 2021)

Bueno, llevamos 6 días guarreando sobre $1,23 y acabamos de hacer soporte en el MA7.




Normalmente la disposición de las medias móviles me darían tranquilidad, pero es IOTA y me da miedito...

O le chutan bien de epinefrina en forma de volumen o nos vamos a comer un garrón de la gran flauta.

Volumen actual (binance): 66.527.839 USDT


----------



## silverwindow (17 Feb 2021)

A mi lo del Mana me parece bastante complejo.Y no se jasta que punto una solucion tan compleja puede ser util o tener mas fallos en un sistema de pagos.
Las soluciones sencillas pero robustas suelen funcionar mejor.
Veremos.


----------



## Locoderemate (17 Feb 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Bueno, llevamos 6 días guarreando sobre $1,23 y acabamos de hacer soporte en el MA7.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 574774
> 
> ...



Como va el volumen?


----------



## zeng (17 Feb 2021)

Ha sido tocar BTC de nuevo los 50k y subir todas las alts a saco. Habemus prórroga del bull market

Enviado desde mi Redmi 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Integer (17 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Como va el volumen?



Anotación 0: 66.527.839 USDT - $1,21
Anotación 1: 71.849.155 USDT - $1,32


----------



## Locoderemate (17 Feb 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Anotación 0: 66.527.839 USDT - $1,21
> Anotación 1: 71.849.155 USDT - $1,32



No es mucho, no? No tengo ni idea


----------



## Integer (17 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> No es mucho, no? No tengo ni idea



En un día "normal" antes de todo esto (octubre, noviembre, diciembre...) se movían entre 6 y 20M. Ahora ya llevamos una subida de 6.


----------



## Locoderemate (17 Feb 2021)

Integer dijo:


> En un día "normal" antes de todo esto (octubre, noviembre, diciembre...) se movían entre 6 y 20M. Ahora ya llevamos una subida de 6.



Pues quizas no vamos mal


----------



## barborico (17 Feb 2021)




----------



## Parlakistan (17 Feb 2021)

barborico dijo:


>



Vaya muertos de hambre, no por poner tweets van a contar con ellos.


----------



## barborico (17 Feb 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Vaya muertos de hambre, no por poner tweets van a contar con ellos.



Faltaba la razón fundamental para este hilo, ya imaginaba que eso os importaría una mierda:
IOTA - ya pumpeada
Obyte - por pumpear


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Feb 2021)

barborico dijo:


> Faltaba la razón fundamental para este hilo, ya imagino que eso os importa una mierda:
> IOTA - ya pumpeada
> Obyte - por pumpear



Pumpeala tú si quieres.


----------



## Integer (17 Feb 2021)

barborico dijo:


>



1) Si están twiteando eso ahora... igual es porque le ven las orejas al lobo
2) Muy descentralizado, sí, pero con sus 13 nodos validadores inamovibles *que no tienen planes para quitar, porque funciona así, IOTA planea el coordicidio desde el principio*:



RankWitness AddressViewsin %MC unit
last seen onlast seen
UTC TimestampOriginOperated by#12TO6NYBGX3NF5QS24MQLFR7KXYAMCIE5925100.0070685282021-02-17 09:00:31IndependentBosch Connectory Stuttgart#24GDZSXHEFVFMHCUCSHZVXBVF5T2LJHMU925100.0070685282021-02-17 09:00:31IndependentRogier Eijkelhof#3APABTE2IBKOIHLS2UNK6SAR4T5WRGH2J925100.0070685282021-02-17 09:00:31IndependentPolloPollo#4DXYWHSZ72ZDNDZ7WYZXKWBBH425C6WZN925100.0070685282021-02-17 09:00:31IndependentBind Creative#5FAB6TH7IRAVHDLK2AAWY5YBE6CEBUACF925100.0070685282021-02-17 09:00:31IndependentFabien Marino#6FOPUBEUPBC6YLIQDLKL6EW775BMV7YOH925100.0070685282021-02-17 09:00:31FounderTony Churyumoff#7GFK3RDAPQLLNCMQEVGGD2KCPZTLSG3HN925100.0070685282021-02-17 09:00:31FounderTony Churyumoff#8I2ADHGP4HL6J37NQAD73J7E5SKFIXJOT925100.0070685282021-02-17 09:00:31FounderTony Churyumoff#9JMFXY26FN76GWJJG7N36UI2LNONOGZJV925100.0070685282021-02-17 09:00:31IndependentCryptoShare Studio#10JPQKPRI5FMTQRJF4ZZMYZYDQVRD55OTC925100.0070685282021-02-17 09:00:31FounderTony Churyumoff#11TKT4UESIKTTRALRRLWS4SENSTJX6ODCW925100.0070685282021-02-17 09:00:31FounderTony Churyumoff#12UE25S4GRWZOLNXZKY4VWFHNJZWUSYCQC92399.7870685282021-02-17 09:00:31IndependentIFF at University of Nicosia#13UENJPVZ7HVHM6QGVGT6MWOJGGRTUTJXQ20.2270675102021-02-17 02:24:01FounderTony Churyumof


3) Con FEEs para cada transacción.

No se Rick. No parece lo mismo como intentan colar en twister.


----------



## barborico (17 Feb 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Pumpeala tú si quieres.



A mi con lo del twit me sobra


----------



## barborico (17 Feb 2021)

Integer dijo:


> 2) Muy descentralizado, sí, pero con sus 13 nodos validadores inamobibles *que no tienen planes para quitar, porque funciona así, IOTA planea el coordicidio desde el principio*:



En el planea está el truco.

Aquí toda la verdad, para el que le interese: DAG vs Blockchain


----------



## Integer (17 Feb 2021)

barborico dijo:


> En el planea está el truco.
> 
> Aquí toda la verdad, para el que le interese: DAG vs Blockchain



Por favor, no cites un artículo DAG vs Blockchain cuando comparas OByte con IOTA porque los dos son DAG.

Vamos a hacer las cosas bien.


----------



## easyridergs (17 Feb 2021)

barborico dijo:


> Faltaba la razón fundamental para este hilo, ya imaginaba que eso os importaría una mierda:
> IOTA - ya pumpeada
> Obyte - por pumpear



Ya sabemos todos que tienes un retraso profundo. Aunque como bufón no lo haces mal del todo.


----------



## Integer (17 Feb 2021)

@barborico 

Y ya que sacas el artículo, te pongo un par de extractos:


----------



## barborico (17 Feb 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Por favor, no cites un artículo DAG vs Blockchain cuando comparas OByte con IOTA porque los dos son DAG.
> 
> Vamos a hacer las cosas bien.



Ah pero iota es dag?

Yo pensaba que era fog


----------



## barborico (17 Feb 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 574860



Da igual, porque los order providers no están ahí por beneficio propio: Order Providers | Obyte — a ledger without middlemen

Así que la probabilidad de esos sucesos es insignificante.

Igual que la probabilidad de quitar el coordinador de IOTA.


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Feb 2021)

Integer dijo:


> @barborico
> 
> Y ya que sacas el artículo, te pongo un par de extractos:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 574860



Y además anda pérdida más allá del puesto 400 y pico del cmc, por tanto es una moneda iliquida, un lugar donde puedes entrar pero quizás no puedas salir.


----------



## barborico (17 Feb 2021)

No se me habían ocurrido:



Liquidez de mercado: IOTA meh...
Obyte fail


----------



## orbeo (17 Feb 2021)

barborico dijo:


> Ah pero iota es dag?
> 
> Yo pensaba que era smoke



FOG


----------



## barborico (17 Feb 2021)

Wallet funds migrations, IOTA: 1+, Obyte: 0
Payments interruped during past 4 years, IOTA: 30+ days, Obyte: 2-3 days



orbeo dijo:


> FOG



fits better, ty


----------



## easyridergs (17 Feb 2021)

No perdáis el tiempo con barborico, no merece la pena. Lo mejor es pasarlo al ignore, nunca ha aportado nada relevante al foro.


----------



## Integer (17 Feb 2021)

Anotación 0: 66.527.839 USDT - $1,21
Anotación 1: 71.849.155 USDT - $1,32 
Anotación 2: 75.430.508 USDT - $1.33


----------



## Gian Gastone (17 Feb 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Anotación 0: 66.527.839 USDT - $1,21
> Anotación 1: 71.849.155 USDT - $1,32
> Anotación 2: 75.430.508 USDT - $1.33



añade la fecha que te quedara mas completo.


----------



## davitin (17 Feb 2021)

Pues están todas las criptos en rojo o subiendo muy poquito...


----------



## Snowball (17 Feb 2021)




----------



## T-34 (17 Feb 2021)

Bueno, me he decidido y en marzo voy a adquirir una raspberry para montar un nodo de hornet, si mal no recuerdo es el que hay disponible, y ya cuando salga chrysalis lo actualizaré. Así me voy preparando para cuando llegue goshimmer, que es la meta entiendo yo.


----------



## Integer (17 Feb 2021)

Anotación 0: 17/02/2021 07:30 66.527.839 USDT - $1,21
Anotación 1: 17/02/2021 09:10 71.849.155 USDT - $1,32
Anotación 2: 17/02/2021 11:40 75.430.508 USDT - $1.33
Anotación 3: 17/02/2021 12:45 74.729.424 USDT - $1.32


----------



## Gian Gastone (17 Feb 2021)




----------



## Integer (17 Feb 2021)

Anotación 0: 17/02/2021 07:30 66.527.839 USDT - $1,21
Anotación 1: 17/02/2021 09:10 71.849.155 USDT - $1,32
Anotación 2: 17/02/2021 11:40 75.430.508 USDT - $1.33
Anotación 3: 17/02/2021 12:45 74.729.424 USDT - $1.32
Anotación 4: 17/02/2021 14:40 71.800.806 USDT - $1.29


----------



## Locoderemate (17 Feb 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Anotación 0: 17/02/2021 07:30 66.527.839 USDT - $1,21
> Anotación 1: 17/02/2021 09:10 71.849.155 USDT - $1,32
> Anotación 2: 17/02/2021 11:40 75.430.508 USDT - $1.33
> Anotación 3: 17/02/2021 12:45 74.729.424 USDT - $1.32
> Anotación 4: 17/02/2021 14:40 71.800.806 USDT - $1.29



Se esta desinchando... A ver si le dan un poco mas de comer


----------



## BitJoros (17 Feb 2021)

Yo sigo pensando que no nos conviene nada esta pumpeada por terceros o por seguir la estela de BTC. Si dejan de pumpear al infierno, si BTC se hunde al infierno...es como ser una moneda de segunda.

Iota debe brillar con luz propia, pero nos conviene que sea poco a poco y por ir avanzando el planning.


----------



## Valencianin (17 Feb 2021)

BitJoros dijo:


> Yo sigo pensando que no nos conviene nada esta pumpeada por terceros o por seguir la estela de BTC. Si dejan de pumpear al infierno, si BTC se hunde al infierno...es como ser una moneda de segunda.
> 
> Iota debe brillar con luz propia, pero nos conviene que sea poco a poco y por ir avanzando el planning.



Efectivamente, es mejor que sea poco a poco. A todos se nos pone dura cuando miras el precio y ves un 10% de un día para otro, pero la realidad es que si asciende muy rápido va a atraer a más especulación, especialmente a toda la gente que está ahora invirtiendo en shitcoins.

Es mejor un crecimiento más moderado, parejo con el valor real de su tecnología, pero siempre ascendente. Como decían anteriormente, lo interesante es ver las variaciones en inter-semanal.


----------



## Integer (17 Feb 2021)

Mis cojones 33.

Si iota estuviera en sus $0,4 durante toda esta subida estaríais todos maldiciendo como perras.
Que la subida no es sana se ha dicho hace días. ¿Y que? Por mí que se vaya a 70 en un mes, que yo me lo saco todo de encima.

Lo que hay que leer...


----------



## davitin (17 Feb 2021)

Si Iota vuelve a valores anteriores va a recomprar su puta madre.


----------



## Locoderemate (17 Feb 2021)

A mi lo que me jodio fue la subida bestia del viernes madrugada hasta 1.40. y luego las correcciones de mierda de estos dias. Firmo ya crecimientos 3-4% semanales y sostenifdos en el tiempo. Que tambien va bien para ir holdeando y acaparando. Subidas rapidas a lo loco son un desquicio


----------



## davitin (17 Feb 2021)

Cualquier truño ahora mismo subiendo al 20%.


----------



## Locoderemate (17 Feb 2021)

El bitcoin esta tomando calado... Cada vez se comportara menos como un chicharro


----------



## Locoderemate (17 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Cualquier truño ahora mismo subiendo al 20%.



Se esta estabilizando a 1.29-1.30$, creo que por la mañana deberia terminarse esta brusca estabilizacion que empezo viernes-sabado. Y luego? Espero pa riba, xo ni puta idea. Sueño en ver los 1.70 este findesemana y los 2 para el 25, como dictaba la profecia de reddit. Pero igual me despierto llorando


----------



## Locoderemate (17 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Se esta estabilizando a 1.29-1.30$, creo que por la mañana deberia terminarse esta brusca estabilizacion que empezo viernes-sabado. Y luego? Espero pa riba, xo ni puta idea. Sueño en ver los 1.70 este findesemana y los 2 para el 25, como dictaba la profecia de reddit. Pero igual me despierto llorando



Del 11 de febrero al 18(esta madrugada), iota ha pasado, haciendo media a ojo, de 1.20 a 1.30. por tanto, en una semana hemos tenido un incremento superior al 8%, dejando por medio muchas emociones, stoplosses, desengaños y mierdas. Yo firmaba ya crecimientos semanales del 8-10% d forma sostenida en el tiempo y sin tanta montaña rusa chicharra


----------



## BitJoros (17 Feb 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Mis cojones 33.
> 
> Si iota estuviera en sus $0,4 durante toda esta subida estaríais todos maldiciendo como perras.
> Que la subida no es sana se ha dicho hace días. ¿Y que? Por mí que se vaya a 70 en un mes, que yo me lo saco todo de encima.
> ...



Esa es la diferencia entre invertir y especular.


----------



## Big_Lanister (17 Feb 2021)

sali de iota con subidas de 3 decimas, y meti 50% ada y 50% bnb, vendi hoy bnb a 134 cuando compre a 130. Me quedo con ada.

Ada en sin moverse, bnb 160... NO ATINO UNA, todas mis ganancias son poco a poco, su puta madre.


----------



## Tito Pulo (17 Feb 2021)

Pues aunque es cierto que subidas más contenidas pero continuadas es lo deseable, también lo es que en alguna semana se sume un 25/35/40% ...y más si es por alguna noticia de calado.
Además fijaros en monedas como ADA, Link, Dot, Aave, AVAX ,...han tenido subidas espectaculares durante semanas seguidas y meses también y no se han ido después al hoyo....no sé por qué no puede hacerlo Iota.


----------



## Integer (17 Feb 2021)

BitJoros dijo:


> Esa es la diferencia entre invertir y especular.



Disculpa si malinterpreto el que hayas puesto invertir y especular enfrentados en la misma oración, PERO:

especular | Diccionario de la lengua española

3. intr. Efectuar operaciones comerciales o financieras con la esperanza de obtener beneficios aprovechando las variaciones de los precios o de los cambios. U. m. en sent. peyor.

4. intr. Comerciar, traficar.

5. intr. Procurar provecho o ganancia fuera del tráfico mercantil.


A mí me da que aquí todos entendemos lo mismo por invertir y especular. Y el que no pretenda efectuar operaciones comerciales o financieras con la esperanza de obtener beneficios aprovechando las variaciones de los precios o de los cambios NO SE QUÉ HACE METIENDOSE EN CRIPTOS NI EN BOLSA.

Los puritanismos los dejamos en la alfombra de la entrada.


----------



## BitJoros (17 Feb 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Disculpa si malinterpreto el que hayas puesto invertir y especular enfrentados en la misma oración, PERO:
> 
> especular | Diccionario de la lengua española
> 
> ...



Si no quieres entender no entiendas, sabes de sobra a que me refiero.

Esta claro que todos estamos aqui por el dinero, pero puedes conseguirlo apoyando un proyecto o haciendo intradias a saco sin generar ningun valor.

Edit: No me malinterpretes, el que quiera/sepa especular esta en su derecho...


----------



## Ds_84 (17 Feb 2021)

bye bye miotas xd


----------



## Locoderemate (17 Feb 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> bye bye miotas xd



Por qué?


----------



## Locoderemate (17 Feb 2021)

Con biden en el poder esto tiene ya q termica nar


----------



## Snowball (17 Feb 2021)

Análisis año 2020, del inversor que dijo en 2017 que en 2022 Bitcoin podría llegar a 50.000

Muy interesante, no se si ya estará posteado

IOTA se convierte en el estándar mundial y alcanza los 143 USD


----------



## davitin (17 Feb 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Disculpa si malinterpreto el que hayas puesto invertir y especular enfrentados en la misma oración, PERO:
> 
> especular | Diccionario de la lengua española
> 
> ...



Hay mucho beato por estos hilos, yo creo que esos no han metido un puto duro en criptos.


----------



## Locoderemate (17 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Análisis año 2020, del inversor que dijo en 2017 que en 2022 Bitcoin podría llegar a 50.000
> 
> Muy interesante, no se si ya estará posteado
> 
> IOTA se convierte en el estándar mundial y alcanza los 143 USD



Este estudio me parece muy wishfullthinking. No veo nada objetivo. Los mercados son movidos por los deseos y espectativas. Veremos como iota es capaz de impactar en los deseos y espectativas de los inversores (nosotros).


----------



## Sin_Casa (18 Feb 2021)

leyendo la noticia de jp me ha aparecido está otra   

JP Morgan duda que el precio de bitcóin vuelva a superar los 40.000 dólares


----------



## calamatron (18 Feb 2021)

143 dolares en 2035? Jajajaja.
Ya de paso 2100


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (18 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Análisis año 2020, del inversor que dijo en 2017 que en 2022 Bitcoin podría llegar a 50.000
> 
> Muy interesante, no se si ya estará posteado
> 
> IOTA se convierte en el estándar mundial y alcanza los 143 USD


----------



## Integer (18 Feb 2021)

En los próximos días la MA25 se va a verticalizar cosa fina, incluso aunque se mantenga el precio o baje a $1. A ver si nos sirve de trampolín.

Si alguien tiene unos ebros sin invertir podría ser buena idea poner órdenes de compra alrededor de la MA25 por si suena la flauta.


----------



## Locoderemate (18 Feb 2021)

Integer dijo:


> En los próximos días la MA25 se va a verticalizar cosa fina, incluso aunque se mantenga el precio o baje a $1. A ver si nos sirve de trampolín.
> 
> Si alguien tiene unos ebros sin invertir podría ser buena idea poner órdenes de compra alrededor de la MA25 por si suena la flauta.



Gracias x la info
Como va el volumen?


----------



## Integer (18 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Gracias x la info
> Como va el volumen?



Bajo, 52.0429.054 USDT, y el precio se mantiene en $1,31.

Se podría interpretar como un mercado fuerte (creo), se espera que suba y por eso no hay venta.


----------



## Locoderemate (18 Feb 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Bajo, 52.0429.054 USDT, y el precio se mantiene en $1,31.
> 
> Se podría interpretar como un mercado fuerte (creo), se espera que suba y por eso no hay venta.



Con este "lateral a 1.28-1.32" que lleva estos dias me tiene medio dormido. A ver.


----------



## Ircapo (18 Feb 2021)

Apreciados compañeros, a ver si me podéis echar una mano.
Revisando el histórico de lo que he trasteado con cryptos estos años he encontrado con lo que empecé en 2013.
Y resulta que compré algunas cosillas. La cuestión es que fue en tres exchanges, de los cuales dos no existen y del otro no recuerdo el usuario, la clave sí.
Uno es Btc-e, tengo la contraseña y las direcciones de la wallet, cómo se pueden rescatar?
De Mt.Gox tengo sólo la contraseña, ni usuario ni direcciones wallet.
En Okpay recuerdo la contraseña, pero no el usuario que puse.
En aquel momento eran otros tiempos, hoy en día ya está todo mucho más claro, desarrollado y organizado.
Lo mismo soy millonario y no lo sé.


----------



## Integer (18 Feb 2021)

Ircapo dijo:


> Apreciados compañeros, a ver si me podéis echar una mano.
> Revisando el histórico de lo que he trasteado con cryptos estos años he encontrado con lo que empecé en 2013.
> Y resulta que compré algunas cosillas. La cuestión es que fue en tres exchanges, de los cuales dos no existen y del otro no recuerdo el usuario, la clave sí.
> Uno es Btc-e, tengo la contraseña y las direcciones de la wallet, cómo se pueden rescatar?
> ...



Si el exchange no existe olvídate. No tienes las claves privadas de las billeteras.

Con la dirección de la wallet no haces nada.


----------



## Integer (18 Feb 2021)

Creo recordar que al final pillaron a los chorizos de Mt. Gox y a los que hicieron el procedimiento de reclamación les abonaron los BTC o gran parte, que años después era un pastiche.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (18 Feb 2021)

IOTA a diferencia de ETH, no rompe su techo máximo en cada recuperación tras corregir....no ha esta mal la subida experimentada, pero se espera algo más de ella....


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Feb 2021)

Tokenization on the Tangle with IOTA Digital Assets

Cuidadín que viene!


----------



## Periplo (18 Feb 2021)

Ay madre y yo con estos pelos....


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (18 Feb 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Creo recordar que al final pillaron a los chorizos de Mt. Gox y *a los que hicieron el procedimiento de reclamación les abonaron los BTC o gran parte*, que años después era un pastiche.



ya te digo yo que NO. 

Todavia estamos esperando a que el estamento japonés encargado del procedimiento de bancarota ejecute el plan. Y las BTCs que nos van a dar al cambio son una mierda.


----------



## Snowball (18 Feb 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Tokenization on the Tangle with IOTA Digital Assets
> 
> Cuidadín que viene!



_Colored coins can provide the same functionality in a secure, digital world with added perks:
_

_Tokens can't be counterfeited._
_Tokens are held in the digital wallet of the user, the IOTA Tangle provides a decentralized administrative framework to distribute, transfer and manage tokens._
_Anyone can create, transfer or hold tokens in a permissionless way._
_Colored coins inherit the feeless nature of IOTA, transferring a colored coin has no costs._
_I*ssuers must bear the cost of acquiring the IOTA tokens to be colored. With current market price of $1.30 of MIOTA (17/02/2021), an issuer must spend $1.30 to buy IOTA coins for minting 1 million colored coins.*_
_Utility tokens can be converted to regular IOTA tokens. This is beneficial in 2 ways:_
_Once users exchange the utility tokens for a service, the service provider can easily convert the tokens to IOTA or re-color them to be used in another service._
_Users holding the utility tokens can also convert them to IOTA at any point in time, although this is only rational behavior if the face value of the utility token in IOTA is more, than the service they are redeemable for._

_Utility tokens can be easily integrated into Firefly wallet._
_The issuer can easily monitor the distribution, usage and available supply of the utility token through examining the IOTA Tangle._


----------



## easyridergs (18 Feb 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Tokenization on the Tangle with IOTA Digital Assets
> 
> Cuidadín que viene!



Llega el INTERNET DEL DINERO. No está bien que lo diga, pero quizás el mayor pelotazo del siglo XXI


----------



## BitJoros (18 Feb 2021)

Pues con las noticias que poneis parece ser que ira hacia arriba no? Recojo el owned y me pongo atento para recomprar a perdidas xD


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Feb 2021)

Esto pinta muy bien para marzo.


----------



## Periplo (18 Feb 2021)

wOW alla vaaaa


----------



## jm666 (18 Feb 2021)

+0.15 y subiendo 1.46


----------



## Locoderemate (18 Feb 2021)

Me he despertado de la siesta, y nova pa bajo


----------



## jm666 (18 Feb 2021)

esta mañana bajó a 1.27 , se ve que ahora se han despertado las yankees xD, $1.48 +14.67%


----------



## cyberpep (18 Feb 2021)

Que empieza la fiesta :=)


----------



## easyridergs (18 Feb 2021)

Con IOTA va a ser posible que un estado cree su moneda y utilize como patrón el propio valor de IOTA, o cualquier otro activo físico que representará en la red IOTA, como si fuera el vetusto patron oro pero sin sus limitaciones. Este dinero será mucho más justo que el dinero FIAT y más sostenible que si se basara en el patrón BTC. Además, sería trazable, transparente y con una conversión casi instantánea con cualquier otra moneda del mundo basada en IOTA.


----------



## Gian Gastone (18 Feb 2021)

Osea si yo tengo un bien o servicio lo puedo valorar en 1MIOTA de ahi puedo partirlo en 1000000 de token de coolores que los puedo vender sobre el bien o servicio subyacente a los compradores. los token de colores creados se revalorizan igual que la moneda MIOTa.

Imaginemos mas usos y como explicarselo a tu abuela.


----------



## Integer (18 Feb 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> ya te digo yo que NO.
> 
> Todavia estamos esperando a que el estamento japonés encargado del procedimiento de bancarota ejecute el plan. Y las BTCs que nos van a dar al cambio son una mierda.



Pues lo siento por la parte que os toca.

Es una canallada.


----------



## Periplo (18 Feb 2021)

La nave Iota amartizando en Marte....


----------



## Zelofan (18 Feb 2021)

Vamos chavales que esto es un clentamiento.
Y no baja tanto por las noches ayer un ratillo a 1,25 y enseguida 1,30 y hoy subiendo


----------



## Gian Gastone (18 Feb 2021)

Esta noche 2$


----------



## easyridergs (18 Feb 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Osea si yo tengo un bien o servicio lo puedo valorar en 1MIOTA de ahi puedo partirlo en 1000000 de token de coolores que los puedo vender sobre el bien o servicio subyacente a los compradores. los token de colores creados se revalorizan igual que la moneda MIOTa.
> 
> Imaginemos mas usos y como explicarselo a tu abuela.



Puedes hacer eso y mil cosas más, buenas y malas.


----------



## paketazo (18 Feb 2021)

Hemos recuperado en un mes, lo perdido en 32. La incongruencia de los mercados y la especulación. ¿Cuántos habrán vendido en perdidas en esta sangría?

Imaginad que se vaya a 5$ la cara de los que la vean si han vendido por debajo de 0,50$ palmando un pastón.

Suerte, cabeza, y salud.

Por cierto la super vela gorda mensual roja, se cierra sobre 1,80$ ¿se frenará ahí?


----------



## davitin (18 Feb 2021)

Venga coño....nos lo merecemos!

Esta semana que viene recuperamos el anterior ath.


----------



## Alarkos (18 Feb 2021)

Pos nada, aquí estamos.

¿Alguien sabe por qué?


----------



## IVNP71 (18 Feb 2021)

Desbocado.....1,21€
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Feb 2021)

Alarkos dijo:


> Pos nada, aquí estamos.
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe por qué?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 576282



Porque a ethereum le va a salir un competidor temible.


----------



## Nostalgia (18 Feb 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Desbocado.....1,21€
> Pozdrawiam.



cada vez que decis el precio en euros un pequeño gatito muere


----------



## paketazo (18 Feb 2021)

Alarkos dijo:


> Pos nada, aquí estamos.
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe por qué?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 576282



Supongo que a parte del mercado alcista de BTC, que recordemos lleva desde el año pasado un 12X desde mínimos, y IOTA algo más si tomamos aquellos 0,08$ , pues que se espera que IOTA va a servir para algo más que hacer señales de humo y contratar gente friki para la fundación.

La nueva billetera puede permitir que más exchanges se interesen por listarla. También puede que lo de los contratos y lo de los oráculos haya dado un giro al pensamiento del mercado que solo consideraba a ETH y sus comisiones como algo intrínseco.

Ahora pensemos en lo mismo que tenemos hoy, pero de un modo más liviano, más barato, y más "ecológico"

Añádele la posibilidad de descentralizarlo

Súmale muchas empresas internacionales que han asomado la nariz por aquí, y quizá tengas el potencial teórico de IOTA

Vale lo que capitaliza?

Ahora mismo, no.

¿lo valdrá?

Podría valer 100 veces más si la demanda depende de la necesidad y del uso.


----------



## IVNP71 (18 Feb 2021)

Nostalgia dijo:


> cada vez que decis el precio en euros un pequeño gatito muere



Lo siento amigo pero tengo que ponerlo en Euros porque así voy contando las ganancias que voy teniendo jajajajaja! 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Valencianin (18 Feb 2021)

It’s happening


----------



## Alarkos (18 Feb 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Supongo que a parte del mercado alcista de BTC, que recordemos lleva desde el año pasado un 12X desde mínimos, y IOTA algo más si tomamos aquellos 0,08$ , pues que se espera que IOTA va a servir para algo más que hacer señales de humo y contratar gente friki para la fundación.
> 
> La nueva billetera puede permitir que más exchanges se interesen por listarla. También puede que lo de los contratos y lo de los oráculos haya dado un giro al pensamiento del mercado que solo consideraba a ETH y sus comisiones como algo intrínseco.
> 
> ...



La moneda es interesante, no lo dudo. También lo era hace un año. No la veo como un competidor de Ethereum la verdad, Ethereum tiene su negocio de aplicaciones descentralizadas, DEFI y Smart contracts e IOTA tiene su proyecto IOT. De hecho, ambas están dando el petardazo ahora mismo.

No sé porque pero estoy un poco mosca de todas formas. El fomo que vivo a mi alrededor se esta disparando, y generalmente los fomers son los primeros que venden, Ni HODL ni ostias.

¿Jugáis con stop loss?


----------



## Periplo (18 Feb 2021)

Trailling stop y recompra si vuelve a subir...la tecnica del novato


----------



## easyridergs (18 Feb 2021)

Alarkos dijo:


> La moneda es interesante, no lo dudo. También lo era hace un año. No la veo como un competidor de Ethereum la verdad, Ethereum tiene su negocio de aplicaciones descentralizadas, DEFI y Smart contracts e IOTA tiene su proyecto IOT. De hecho, ambas están dando el petardazo ahora mismo.
> 
> No sé porque pero estoy un poco mosca de todas formas. El fomo que vivo a mi alrededor se esta disparando, y generalmente los fomers son los primeros que venden, Ni HODL ni ostias.
> 
> ¿Jugáis con stop loss?



IOTA se va a comer el 90% del mercado de ETH, IOTA no es solo IOT, IOTA lo es casi todo.


----------



## Snowball (18 Feb 2021)

La empresa CURV es Israelí, echad un vistazo al los currículum de los narizotas. 

Vaya panda de genios


----------



## Mig29 (18 Feb 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> IOTA se va a comer el 90% del mercado de ETH, IOTA no es solo IOT, IOTA lo es casi todo.



Tampoco lo veo tan claro eso, IOTA tiene muchas papeletas de ser estándar en IOT, pero en otros ámbitos BTC y ETH ya están muy implantados. Yo soy de los que piensan como Valdeande, la Santísima Trinidad: BTC, ETH e IOTA.


----------



## ZUM (18 Feb 2021)

para mí stop-loss no tiene sentido en mi concepto de invertir en criptos.

es dinero que no necesito y que si pierdo no pasa nada. según la persona pueden variar (50e, 100e, 1.000e, 10.000e).

el proyecto IOTA siempre me gustó y tiene aplicaciones reales, es por eso que tiene que seguir madurando y ver si finalmente se asienta en entornos reales. Mis IOTAS las holdearé hasta que valgan 500$ o 1000$. Con que llegue a la mitad que ETH me conformo


----------



## easyridergs (18 Feb 2021)

Mig29 dijo:


> Tampoco lo veo tan claro eso, IOTA tiene muchas papeletas de ser estándar en IOT, pero en otros ámbitos BTC y ETH ya están muy implantados. Yo soy de los que piensan como Valdeande, la Santísima Trinidad: BTC, ETH e IOTA.



Valdeande rectificará, ya lo verás, y no tardará mucho.


----------



## Alarkos (18 Feb 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> Valdeande rectificará, ya lo verás, y no tardará mucho.



¿Que sabes que no sabemos?


----------



## Snowball (18 Feb 2021)

Otro que ve cerca los 40 a finales de este año


----------



## Locoderemate (18 Feb 2021)

De valdeano me dejo pillado susteorias sobre la gran piramide los numeros, etc(lo del codo, el metro, pi, etc). Locuras intelectualmente muy divertidas.


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Feb 2021)

Rectificará con ether, con BTC no, BTC ahora mismo está intratable, convirtiéndose en moneda de reserva mundial.


----------



## Zelofan (18 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Otro que ve cerca los 40 a finales de este año



Pero tio no pongas eso que me vengo arriba y hipoteco la casa.
y eso que no se ingles.


----------



## paketazo (18 Feb 2021)

No era tan mala antes ni es tan buena ahora.

Evidentemente el precio al que cotiza es el combustible de los sueños de mucha gente.

Si hoy un BTC valiera 1$, pasaría inadvertido aun que se pudiera hacer lo mismo tecnológicamente con él que valiendo 50.000$

IOTA es casi la misma que cuando estaba hace nada a 0,25$ y todos nos cagábamos en el desastre que era la fundación, las cagadas cometidas en el pasado, la poca proyección publicitaria del proyecto ...


Ahora ha hecho un 3X rápido y ya estamos envenenados pensando en 40$

Valdrá 40$ cuando como ETH tenga una demanda constante y necesaria para realizar cosas.

Yo me he gastado un lote de pasta en gas de ETH haciendo cosas sin de verdad querer tener ETH, pero por cojones he tenido que usarla.

Cuando no queden más cojones que usar IOTA para realizar cosas, pues valdrá 40$ o más.

No va a tener valor intrínseco por que nosotros se lo asignemos, lo tendrá por méritos propios.

De momento me espero a chrysalis para que exchanges fuertes la listen y le den liquidez y proyección. Ese sería un paso necesario.

Luego hay que ver correr algún ejemplo de contrato inteligente para demostrar esa capacidad, pues el resto vendrá solo.

Calculo que si los de dentro se lo toman en serio, en seis meses podemos tener cosas usables sobre la mesa, no solo fases de prueba.

No va a ir a 40$ metéoslo en la cabeza, no debe ir a 40$, si en este run bull consolida por ejemplo 4$ y retrocede a 2,50$ por ejemplo sería ya la ostia.

Pensad en la libertad financiera para la fundación, y las posibilidades de crecer y abrir nuevos frentes.

No solo crece vuestro portfolio, si no el del potencial del proyecto.

Suerte y salud...sobre todo mental.


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Feb 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> No era tan mala antes ni es tan buena ahora.
> 
> Evidentemente el precio al que cotiza es el combustible de los sueños de mucha gente.
> 
> ...



Si, pero si llega a los 40 USD mejor.


----------



## paketazo (18 Feb 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Si, pero si llega a los 40 USD mejor.



No me jodas, mis 50€ se convertirían en 3000€, que menos pagos a hacienda se quedarían en 2301€

Quién hubiera metido en ese momento 50.000€ y no 50€


----------



## spala (18 Feb 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> si en este run bull consolida por ejemplo 4$ y retrocede a 2,50$ por ejemplo sería ya la ostia.
> 
> Pensad en la libertad financiera para la fundación, y las posibilidades de crecer y abrir nuevos frentes.
> 
> ...



sería ridículo si tras 4 años solo logra llegar a 4$

lo normal cuando se revienta un maximo es que meta otro 10x, así que 40$ no es tan desacertado

hay algo especialmente importante con el sistema de IOTA y la tokenización, y es que no puedes crear tokens sin más, lo único que puedes hacer es transformarlos,

ethereum te permite crear cualquier basura que quieras con 4 clicks, pero en IOTA si quieres crear un token para "x" proyecto, debes bloquear ese token en IOTA, y pasa a ser un token de tu proyecto, lo que significa que con los contratos inteligentes y la tokenización de assets, el precio de iota tenderá a la subida teóricamente.


----------



## Mig29 (18 Feb 2021)

spala dijo:


> sería ridículo si tras 4 años solo logra llegar a 4$
> 
> lo normal cuando se revienta un maximo es que meta otro 10x, así que 40$ no es tan desacertado
> 
> ...



Si llega a 4 se mete en el top 10. No lo veo mal por el estado del proyecto, me parecería un buen lugar.
Si cumplen todo lo prometido y cumpliendo plazos, los 40 no les veo nada descabellados, cotizaría sobre 120 billones de dólares, casi la mitad de a lo que cotiza ETH actualmente.


----------



## spala (18 Feb 2021)

Mig29 dijo:


> Si llega a 4 se mete en el top 10. No lo veo mal por el estado del proyecto, me parecería un buen lugar.
> Si cumplen todo lo prometido y cumpliendo plazos, los 40 no les veo nada descabellados, cotizaría sobre 120 billones de dólares, casi la mitad de a lo que cotiza ETH actualmente.



no te fijes límites, recuerdo como si fuera ayer que hace 4 años decía en los chats que bitcoin se iba a 50 000$ cuando llegó a 20 000$
y me decía gente "es imposible que llegue a 50 000$, el estado no dejará que pase tal locura"
o mierdas así

el total marketcap de las cryptos ya supera el trillón, y ahora vamos a por varios trillones, no te fijes límites, ya ha quedado demostrado que se rompen contínuamente, lo que parece improbable es un bloqueo mental, la gráfica no entiende de esos límites.

pero si me acuerdo yo cuando conocí bitcoin allá en el 2011 aprox, que me pasaba horas en el IRC hablando con gente de USA preguntando por como funcionaba intentando tener claro todo, y se especulaba con que bitcoin podría llegar entre 100 000 y 1 millón si se "estandariza"
y yo como que lo veía directamente imposible o simplemente tan lejano que apenas le daba valor al btc que conseguí gratis y valía como 4$, y mira ahora, bitcoin ya sobre los 50 000 y los bancos diciendo que este año puede tocar 350 000$

a mi bitcoin me emocionaba en su momento pero a dia de hoy me parece una absoluta mierda, pero le doy las gracias por marcar una gran idea, gracias a la cual muchas otras ideas han podido florecer y mejorar infinitamente lo que hace hoy bitcoin.


----------



## Tito Pulo (19 Feb 2021)

Sinceramente que en esta brutal Bullrun que estamos viviendo el proyecto con más ambición y futuro que es Iota se quedara por debajo de su ATH cuando son cientos las coins inservibles o por lo menos muy inferiores las que han rebasado por mucho sus máximos sería poco menos que decepcionante.


----------



## Tito Pulo (19 Feb 2021)

En mi opinión mínimo debería doblar su Ath


----------



## davitin (19 Feb 2021)

La subida es una mierda, no nos engañemos, BNB está casi en 230, que barbaridad, nosotros hemos subido 10 centavos.


----------



## Big_Lanister (19 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> La subida es una mierda, no nos engañemos, BNB está casi en 230, que barbaridad, nosotros hemos subido 10 centavos.




En 24 horas se podia haber hecho un x2, en 24horas!!!!!!claro que yo vendí antes de eso


----------



## Locoderemate (19 Feb 2021)

Big_Lanister dijo:


> En 24 horas se podia haber hecho un x2, en 24horas!!!!!!claro que yo vendí antes de eso



Si nada se tuerce martes o miercoles pasamos los 2 $. Y la semana siguiente en 10 dias mas los 3


----------



## Locoderemate (19 Feb 2021)

Diria q esta tarde-noche, si por la mañana se mantiene en esta zona de precios, veremos otro arreon pa arriba...o pa bajo. Pero yo q sé.


----------



## davitin (19 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Si nada se tuerce martes o miercoles pasamos los 2 $. Y la semana siguiente en 10 dias mas los 3



Vamos muy lentos, en cualquier momento se tuerce el mercado y nos quedamos todos con cara de gilipollas.


----------



## medion_no (19 Feb 2021)

Estoy por vender el iota convertirlo en bnb o algo. Esto no sube ni pa tras.


----------



## Integer (19 Feb 2021)

medion_no dijo:


> Estoy por vender el iota convertirlo en bnb o algo. Esto no sube ni pa tras.



Corre


----------



## Locoderemate (19 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Vamos muy lentos, en cualquier momento se tuerce el mercado y nos quedamos todos con cara de gilipollas.



Y entoces sacaras? No, y como tu muchos mas mantendran. Por tanto, puede ser un buen refugio crypto


----------



## easyridergs (19 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> La subida es una mierda, no nos engañemos, BNB está casi en 230, que barbaridad, nosotros hemos subido 10 centavos.



Con esta actitud tan negativa que tienes nunca saldrás de la cabina.


----------



## Integer (19 Feb 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Bajo, 52.429.054 USDT, y el precio se mantiene en $1,31.
> 
> Se podría interpretar como un mercado fuerte (creo), se espera que suba y por eso no hay venta.



147.938.682 USDT - $1.53


----------



## davitin (19 Feb 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> Con esta actitud tan negativa que tienes nunca saldrás de la cabina.



No he dicho ninguna mentira.

El optimismo de bobalicón ya lo he visto en otras criptos que se fueron a la mierda arrastrando a un montón de gente.

A ti te mola la tecnología, ya lo has dicho varias veces, a mi me gusta tener dinero.


----------



## easyridergs (19 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> A ti te mola la tecnología, ya lo has dicho varias veces, a mi me gusta tener dinero.



Lo primero lleva a lo segundo.


----------



## jm666 (19 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Y entoces sacaras? No, y como tu muchos mas mantendran. Por tanto, puede ser un buen refugio crypto



Yo entré hace poco, no tengo ni puta idea de inversiones, es mi primera vez, pero he estado leyendo acerca del proyecto y la tecnología, creo que es interesante y parece que tiene potencial, no he invertido mucho pero voy a tratar de mantenerlo, cualquier mierda de estas pega el pelotazo, el BTC creo que está obsoleto, es caro de minar y es pura especulación a mi modo de ver, aun así está a $50K.


----------



## Locoderemate (19 Feb 2021)

Integer dijo:


> 147.938.682 USDT - $1.53



Va tomando temperatura...
Piano piano se arriba lontano


----------



## T-34 (19 Feb 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> Lo primero lleva a lo segundo.



Eso no se entiende aquí.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (19 Feb 2021)

T-34 dijo:


> Eso no se entiende aquí.







La calabaza conviertendose en hermoso carrozon. Es lo queremos todos. Pero hay que tener paciencia.​


----------



## jm666 (19 Feb 2021)

algún experto ¿qué opina de esto?


----------



## Ndynamite (19 Feb 2021)

Los que se quieran ir saliendo que me avisen para comprárselas


----------



## T-34 (19 Feb 2021)

No se si lo habéis puesto por aquí, pero iota tiene nuevo partner, Curve, y en su perfil de LinkedIn pone “the institutional standard for digital asset security”

IOTA Foundation on LinkedIn: IOTA Foundation Partners With Curv Custody To Expand The IOTA Token


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 576959
> 
> 
> algún experto ¿qué opina de esto?



Es bello.


----------



## LostSouls (19 Feb 2021)

Estoy echando un ojo al tema IOTA y la verdad es que, desde mi punto de vista, en el futuo a medio plazo tiene mucho más recorrido que bitcoin. Y ojo, que como han dicho BTC abrió el camino, pero se va a quedar corto si lo que pretende es cubrir con su tecnología las necesidades futuras de interconexión, nubes, procesos, etc... ahora mismo creo que se está disparando porque está entrando a especular mucha gente pero en el fondo me da que es un gigante con pies de barro.
En cambio IOTA en el plano tecnológico puede ser brutal. Los ejemplos de la movilidad del futuro en ciudades u otros casos de aplicación que tienen en su web están muy bien pensados y denotan el pensamiento disruptivo del proyecto. Me gusta mucho y creo que le voy a meter pasta.
Igual no me hago rico ni pego pelotazo pero por lo menos no nutro chinacos quemando watios en granjas con electricidad proveniente de carbón que luego en Europa no nos dejan quemar.
No sé como lo veis, es mi opinión sin tener NPI de criptos y llevar solo unos meses aprendiendo.


----------



## jm666 (19 Feb 2021)

Me estoy leyendo las casi 300 páginas de este hilo:
IOTA: To the moon.

para tratar de comprender la tecnología detrás de IOTA y el por qué de su descalabro a finales de 2017 principios del 18.

Es interesante recalcar que su OP, el mismo que el del hilo: To The Moon!!: IOTA a 40$ antes de acabar 2021. Ahora está a 0.58$!!!
acertó en sus predicciones e incluso se salió del IOTA mucho antes de que este se fuera a pique, avisando al resto de foreros, aunque la mayoría de gente entró a precio < $1 hubo gente que se apuntó a >$4 después de alcanzar su máximo, $5,5 y que el OP y otros abandonaran, debo decir, aunque yo no soy nadie para juzgar en este mundo de las cryptos, que el OP o tuvo mucha suerte, o es un maestro, en sus propias palabras dice que él ganó mucho dinero mucho antes, con BTC, etc, así que me inclinaría por la segunda opción.

De lo que pude entresacar, de toda esta historia posteada, es acerca de la tecnología subyacente, relacionada con IoT , bajas tarifas de conversión al no tener que minar las transacciones y también que estaba relacionada con jinn, procesadores terniarios y el Q, que todavía no llego a comprender muy bien, pero en resumen es una tecnología que tiene una utilidad, no como el BTC u otras que es pura especulación. Hay que decir que hay muchas otras monedas que tienen otras características que también tienen su utilidad, IOTA no es la única, pero un profano como yo no sabría decirles mucho más.

Esto unido a varias empresas interesadas, como Microsoft y Bosch que firmaron acuerdos, hicieron que, en un momento dado, se creara mucha expectativa y el precio subiera muy rápido, el mayor problema, a mi entender, fue que la tecnología no estaba madura del todo y además tuvieron un fallo de seguridad que el MIT descubrió y rápidamentese otros se encargaron de hacer público, no se dieron tanta prisa, sin embargo, en hacer público que el fallo ya había sido rápidamente solucionado. Por otro lado la falta de exchanges y la lentitud y problemas en la conversión unido a las fake news, obviamente patrocinadas por otras criptos o personas con diferentes intereses, motivó una caída de la moneda hasta unos mínimos de casi 0.( hay un post interesante en el primer hilo que habla en detalle de las fake news y FUD que causaron y causan la subida/bajada de criptos de una manera alocada)

Supongo (sé) que me dejo por el camino multitud de detalles y que mi análisis no es ni de lejos de un nivel aceptable, pero lo posteo aquí, como pequeño resumen, para que si alguien como yo le gusta de curiosear sobre el IOTA tenga un punto donde empezar.

Como punto final y si sirviera de advertencia, a lo largo de todos los post que leí se repetían las mismas consideraciones, la principal es : no inviertas lo que no estés dispuesto a perder.

Saludos.


----------



## Registrador (19 Feb 2021)

LostSouls dijo:


> Estoy echando un ojo al tema IOTA y la verdad es que, desde mi punto de vista, en el futuo a medio plazo tiene mucho más recorrido que bitcoin. Y ojo, que como han dicho BTC abrió el camino, pero se va a quedar corto si lo que pretende es cubrir con su tecnología las necesidades futuras de interconexión, nubes, procesos, etc... ahora mismo creo que se está disparando porque está entrando a especular mucha gente pero en el fondo me da que es un gigante con pies de barro.
> En cambio IOTA en el plano tecnológico puede ser brutal. Los ejemplos de la movilidad del futuro en ciudades u otros casos de aplicación que tienen en su web están muy bien pensados y denotan el pensamiento disruptivo del proyecto. Me gusta mucho y creo que le voy a meter pasta.
> Igual no me hago rico ni pego pelotazo pero por lo menos no nutro chinacos quemando watios en granjas con electricidad proveniente de carbón que luego en Europa no nos dejan quemar.
> No sé como lo veis, es mi opinión sin tener NPI de criptos y llevar solo unos meses aprendiendo.



El caso es que todavia IOTA tiene que demostrar que funciona sola. Eso solo se vera despues de que desactiven el coordenador y tienen que ver como resuelven el tema del spam en la red, ya que al ser gratis las transacciones cualquier puede emitir un numero infinito de transacciones con los problemas que eso genera. En hilos como este el 90% de los comentarios son predicicones sobre el precio, el 8% anuncios sobre colaboradores de la fundacion y el 2% se discuten temas tecnicos.


----------



## Gian Gastone (19 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Me estoy leyendo las casi 300 páginas de este hilo:
> IOTA: To the moon.
> 
> para tratar de comprender la tecnología detrás de IOTA y el por qué de su descalabro a finales de 2017 principios del 18.
> ...



Muy buen resumen de los últimos 3 años del proyecto IOTA. 
Ahora que recuerdo el jinn, procesadores terniarios y el Q, ¿que fue de ellos?


----------



## T-34 (19 Feb 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Muy buen resumen de los últimos 3 años del proyecto IOTA.
> Ahora que recuerdo el jinn, procesadores terniarios y el Q, ¿que fue de ellos?



Se ha dejado de lado si no me equivoco


----------



## medion_no (20 Feb 2021)

Yo ya he vendido hasta el ultimo centimo que tenia de esa tremenda basura y he comprado bnb en la correccion de hoy. A diferencia de tener eso ahi a fondo perdido estoy ganando dinero desde el primer minuto, os aconsejo a los demas que hagais lo mismo.


----------



## Forcopula (20 Feb 2021)

medion_no dijo:


> Yo ya he vendido hasta el ultimo centimo que tenia de esa tremenda basura y he comprado bnb en la correccion de hoy. A diferencia de tener eso ahi a fondo perdido estoy ganando dinero desde el primer minuto, os aconsejo a los demas que hagais lo mismo.



Yo llevo un x5 y no pienso salir aún. Suerte en tu nuevo camino pequeño saltamontes


----------



## medion_no (20 Feb 2021)

Una cosa que su máximo histórico son 5 euros no os va a pagar ni una factura de la luz, a menos que tengáis ahí miles de euros habiendo otras monedas que están triplicando su valor en tiempo real que ante eso me quito el sombrero, mis dieses.


----------



## perrastart (20 Feb 2021)

viendo esto y llevando un rato mareando me parece que en estos dos ultimos post tenemos una vision de como hacer las cosas. Si se sabe destilar.
El primero es me cambio que eso esta suviendo sin parar.
El segundo es no tio yo me suvi a este tren tiene buena trayectoria, y aunque este montaña rusa pa a seguir bombi. Es un metodo mas seguro.
El primero de ir cambiando... puede que si tienes my buena intuicion te salga mejor, atematicamente hablando desde mi conocimiento gitano a si a vote pronto obviamente deberia dar mas, pero esta mas complicado acertar y ademas la metne gacela juega maslas pasadas. Conclusion si no tienes mente gacelilla y huevos asi buena fe en tus movimientos ...perfecto. Pero esto me parece que lleva su tiempo de dessarrollar. 
La conclusion que saco final , es meterle fijo sin mirar graficas a unos cuantos y tener otra parte de la cartera si en modo runer para aprovechar las dos modalidades.

Nose igual esto esta plagao de desfachateces, pero es que la verdad qeu acabo de entrar en esto ..


----------



## Tito Pulo (20 Feb 2021)

De verdad alguien piensa que esto puede seguir este ritmo?
Todas las monedas haciendo X5, x10 etc..Dia tras día sube todo, BTC también , es algo que parece insostenible.
Algunos dicen que incluso es más brutal de lo que fue el Bullrun del 2017.
Nadie sabe cuándo vendrá el hachazo, pero es más que seguro que vendrá y va a ser este año sí o sí, puede ser antes de verano o antes de semana Santa o después quién sabe, pero llegará.

Y aunque sea una caída a los 30k/35k por ejemplo, en esa caida de más de 25.000 dólares las Alts igual que han multiplicado por mucho dividirán también por mucho.
Por eso las que ahora están subiendo más brutalmente se quedarán aún en precios buenos, pero las que hayan subido menos igual vuelven a la casilla de salida.

Esto hace que sea importante que IOTA aproveche los días o semanas que puedan quedar de Bullrun junto con las noticias que salgan sobre Chrisalys para llegar a su ATH y pasarlo con creces, de esta manera cuando venga la caída podremos quedarnos aún en precios de consideración.
Si no es así habrá sido una muy buena ocasión para subir de verdad, la mejor ocasión diría yo.


----------



## davitin (20 Feb 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> De verdad alguien piensa que esto puede seguir este ritmo?
> Todas las monedas haciendo X5, x10 etc..Dia tras día sube todo, BTC también , es algo que parece insostenible.
> Algunos dicen que incluso es más brutal de lo que fue el Bullrun del 2017.
> Nadie sabe cuándo vendrá el hachazo, pero es más que seguro que vendrá y va a ser este año sí o sí, puede ser antes de verano o antes de semana Santa o después quién sabe, pero llegará.
> ...



Según las mentes preclaras de este hilo es bueno que Iota este a bajo precio.


----------



## Locoderemate (20 Feb 2021)

Bueno iota casi lleva un x5 desde navidad


----------



## Integer (20 Feb 2021)

The IOTA Data Marketplace: a technical introduction

The IOTA Data Marketplace: a technical introduction

(son posts diferentes de la IF)

data.iota.org:


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Feb 2021)

medion_no dijo:


> Yo ya he vendido hasta el ultimo centimo que tenia de esa tremenda basura y he comprado bnb en la correccion de hoy. A diferencia de tener eso ahi a fondo perdido estoy ganando dinero desde el primer minuto, os aconsejo a los demas que hagais lo mismo.



El chino te va a poner el culo como un bebedero de patos. Buena idea comprar BNB ahora...


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (20 Feb 2021)

medion_no dijo:


> Yo ya he vendido hasta el ultimo centimo que tenia de esa tremenda basura y he comprado bnb en la correccion de hoy. A diferencia de tener eso ahi a fondo perdido estoy ganando dinero desde el primer minuto, os aconsejo a los demas que hagais lo mismo.




eso es! persiguiendo pumps cuando ya han pegado el pelotazo! un plan sin fisuras! Mañana BNB por encima de BTC en capitalización 100% asegurado.


----------



## davitin (20 Feb 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> eso es! persiguiendo pumps cuando ya han pegado el pelotazo! un plan sin fisuras! Mañana BNB por encima de BTC en capitalización 100% asegurado.



Pues cuando BNB estaba en 150 se decía exactamente lo mismo, que ya había dado el pelotazo, ahora está a 300.

Con las otras del top 10 igual.

No le doy ni me quitó la razón a nadie, pero este hilo parece una secta.

Si Iota no da el petardazo y se acaba la alt-season de este año espero que al menos algunos de los "foreros" de este hilo inmolen sus cuentas y no vuelvan, por decencia.


----------



## cyberpep (20 Feb 2021)

Pues yo he hecho todo lo contrario vender BNB


----------



## davitin (20 Feb 2021)

Dudo muchisimo que tú y otros de los que posteais aquí hayáis invertido un duro en esto, sinceramente, cuanto te pagan por calentar el hilo?


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (20 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Dudo muchisimo que tú y otros de los que posteais aquí hayáis invertido un duro en esto, sinceramente, cuanto te pagan por calentar el hilo?



Discloser : Yo me rio de la secta pro-IOTA de este foro (mira mis mensajes pasados, son varios). Eso no quita para que el colega @medion_no haya hecho una jugada de parguela de manual. Sí, es posible que le salga bien, todo es posible en crypto, pero es jodidamente improbable.


----------



## davitin (20 Feb 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> Discloser : Yo me rio de la secta pro-IOTAde este foro (mira mis mensajes pasados, son varios). Eso no quita para que el colega @medion_no haya hecho una jugada de parguela de manual. Sí, es posible que le salga bien, todo es posible en crypto, pero nos jodidamente improbable.



No voy a entrar al juego de unos y de "otros", que ya me conozco este foro.


----------



## davitin (20 Feb 2021)

Mira capullo te vas al ignore.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Feb 2021)

Que lentorra va.....como el Horoh....en cambio Dash va como un tiro....


----------



## Raulico (20 Feb 2021)

medion_no dijo:


> Una cosa que su máximo histórico son 5 euros no os va a pagar ni una factura de la luz, a menos que tengáis ahí miles de euros habiendo otras monedas que están triplicando su valor en tiempo real que ante eso me quito el sombrero, mis dieses.



Pero tú que sabrás, tontin.
Si llega a 5, me pago la hipoteca, pero mientras tanto, sigue hablando hacía los demás como si te vieras reflejado.
Claro que hay otras monedas que están subiendo más rápido que iota, pero es algo que personalmente ya lo sabía, eso sí, lo que es mal negocio es entrar una vez el pump está hecho, cosa que estás haciendo tú.

De todos modos, tan respetable es que te quieras marchar del proyecto, como quedarse en el por que se cree.
Así que si te marchas del proyecto, nadie tiene problemas, pero respeta a los que se queden y no vengas por aquí diciendo tonterías.

Pero vaya, tu fustración me dice que andas en perdidas, pero si hubieras invertido mejor, haciendo DCA y técnicas básicas de inversión, te aseguro que estarías en ganancias.

Suerte, que la necesitas.


----------



## iaGulin (20 Feb 2021)

medion_no dijo:


> Yo ya he vendido hasta el ultimo centimo que tenia de esa tremenda basura y he comprado bnb en la correccion de hoy. A diferencia de tener eso ahi a fondo perdido estoy ganando dinero desde el primer minuto, os aconsejo a los demas que hagais lo mismo.



Plan sin fisuras, vender iota sin que toque su ATH para comprar BNB que ha multiplicado su precio por 4 en en menos de un mes. 
Suerte.


----------



## Tito Pulo (20 Feb 2021)

Haya calma,
Todos queremos que Iota suba.
Es cierto que son muchísimas las que están subiendo mucho más que Iota siendo proyectos muy inferiores y eso es lo que nos impacienta.
Vemos que todo se dispara, que el mercado es una locura y queremos que Iota se acerque a su ATH.
Sobre todo porque el peligro de una corrección es cada semana más palpable.

Vayamos con los tiempos.
Según lo que desde la fundación vienen anunciando pudiera ser que no apuren al final del Q y que para la segunda semana de Marzo tuviéramos ya finiquitado y funcionando Chrysalis .
Quedan 2/3 semanas para ello,y está claro que ese hito sí que será el detonante para que Iota explote del todo.
Al ritmo que va todo esas 3 semanas se antojan una eternidad.
Nos esperará BTC y el BULLRUN?


----------



## INE (20 Feb 2021)

Buenos días conforeros cryptoadictos. No me digáis que es tarde para entrar en IOTA.


----------



## T-34 (20 Feb 2021)

Os digo una cosa, en 2017 cuando la mayoría de criptos había duplicado, triplicado etc, fue cuando compré iota y subió de 1 y poco a 5... y tiempo después fue ripple...


----------



## Zelofan (20 Feb 2021)

INE dijo:


> Buenos días conforeros cryptoadictos. No me digáis que es tarde para entrar en IOTA.



Llegas a tiempo ya hemos cenado y estamos cargando la nave para partir mañana tempranito. Has tenido suerte de no quedarte en tierra.

Yo lo primero que compre fue 1 bnb porque me lo recomendo el amigo que me metió en esto pero enseguida prioricé tener iota por el precio y proyeccion que tenia y despues ya comprar algo de bnb. Como la economia va justa he ido lento y ahora que queria comprar un par de bnb pega el subidon y no me llega ni para 1.


----------



## jm666 (20 Feb 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Haya calma,
> Todos queremos que Iota suba.
> Es cierto que son muchísimas las que están subiendo mucho más que Iota siendo proyectos muy inferiores y eso es lo que nos impacienta.
> Vemos que todo se dispara, que el mercado es una locura y queremos que Iota se acerque a su ATH.
> ...



Estoy leyendo sobre Chrysalis : What you need to know about the upcoming Chrysalis migration

*What you need to know about the upcoming Chrysalis migration*
Announcements • Feb 16, 2021

This means that everyone will need to migrate their tokens from the current network to the new one. What follows is an explanation of that migration process. 


The migration process to Chrysalis phase 2 consists of two phases:


*Before Chrysalis launch *- Funds migrated during the week before Chrysalis launch will be available on the new network straight away after launch.
*After Chrysalis launch *- A continuous migration will allow users to transfer their funds to the new network anytime after Chrysalis launch.
Ultimately there is no practical difference between these two options and you can choose to migrate when you want. *It is however recommended that exchanges migrate ahead* of the network launch to avoid any interruptions to their service.

Significa esto que los que tengan los tokens en hardware wallet o similar deberían tenerlo en consideración?, por lo que entiendo, yo que los tengo en un exchange no debería preocuparme, no?


----------



## Gian Gastone (20 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Estoy leyendo sobre Chrysalis : What you need to know about the upcoming Chrysalis migration
> 
> *What you need to know about the upcoming Chrysalis migration*
> Announcements • Feb 16, 2021
> ...



Claro, es el exchange el que se tiene que encargar del proceso de migración a la nuvo sistema, y este parece sencillo, solo hay que pasar tus token a la nuevo sistema Crisalida cuando este operativa. Por seguridad puedes esperar un tiempo.

_We are working with major exchanges to ensure that funds on exchange wallets are migrated to the updated Chrysalis network automatically._


----------



## jm666 (20 Feb 2021)

Pues sigue subiendo, llegó a 47.5K


----------



## jm666 (20 Feb 2021)

Ahora mismo está haciendo una Proof of Concept con IOTA, hay muchas empresas metidas, Fujitsu, Philips, Orange, Nordic....

Estan usando la Devnet o Testnet y puedes registrarte y participar, aunque te tienen que admitir, no sé exactamente cuáles son los requisitos.

Lo que pretenden es probar la red para vender streamings de distintos sensores con IOTA, lo cual me parece interesante.

esto sería la forma de dar de alta un sensor en la red:


----------



## jm666 (20 Feb 2021)

Hay una API para probar la PoC de IOTA streaming:
Data Marketplace API Reference

incluye la autenticación
la conexion y pago con los diferentes sensores que está actualmente funcionando
el alta y manejo de tus propios sensores
los errores de la API

tambien da la posibilidad de crear un wallet y te dan 20.000 IOTAS para probar( esto es en la Devnet, no son auténticos)

aquí le podéis echar un ojO:
The IOTA Data Marketplace

más info aquí:
Part 1: IOTA Data Marketplace — Update


*Part 1: IOTA Data Marketplace — Update (this one)*
* Part 2: Sensor Onboarding*
* Part 3: Publishing Sensor Data*
* Part 4: Cloud Backend Configuration*
* Part 5: Checkout and Deploy your application*


----------



## jm666 (20 Feb 2021)

supongo que esto fue lo que causó la última subida el día 18

*IOTA Foundation Partners With Curv Custody To Expand The IOTA Token Ecosystem (Thanks to Chrysalis!)*

Announcements • Feb 18, 2021

We are happy to announce that the IOTA token will soon be available on Curv’s industrial grade digital asset custody platform! With IOTA’s upcoming Chrysalis network upgrade, Curv will be the first multi-party computation (MPC) custody solution to incorporate IOTA.

With our integration with Curv, any application leveraging Curv’s institutional custody solution will have the ability to support the IOTA token. This includes exchanges but also Decentralized Finance (DeFi) products like Celsius (IOTA Lending), Stakehound (Wrapping IOTA onto the Ethereum Network), Staked.Us (Staking IOTA) and Genesis Trading (Regulated Trading Platforms).

*Why Custody Matters*


IOTA Foundation Partners With Curv Custody To Expand The IOTA Token Ecosystem (Thanks to Chrysalis!)


----------



## jm666 (20 Feb 2021)

https://i.redd.it/ozbby74lh0i61.jpg


----------



## Locoderemate (20 Feb 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Claro, es el exchange el que se tiene que encargar del proceso de migración a la nuvo sistema, y este parece sencillo, solo hay que pasar tus token a la nuevo sistema Crisalida cuando este operativa. Por seguridad puedes esperar un tiempo.
> 
> _We are working with major exchanges to ensure that funds on exchange wallets are migrated to the updated Chrysalis network automatically._



Parece que no te dan una fecha limite para hacer el cambio. Lo puedes hacer cuando quieras. Me equivoco?


----------



## Tito Pulo (20 Feb 2021)

Tres velas rojas que se ha metido BTC y IOTA se ha desinflado a una velocidad preocupante.
Esa no es la actitud de una moneda cuyo proyecto está a días de marcar un hito que comenzará una gloriosa época.
Ha mostrado mucha debilidad.
Miedo da lo que pueda recortar BTC.
La escabechina en las Alts va ha ser lo nunca visto.
Lo dicho anteriormente, la subida en Iota ha sido insuficiente para lo que puede venir esta semana o la siguiente.
En mi opinión no llegamos a ver Chrysalis sin ostión primero. Y ese ostión nos va a llevar mínimo a 1 dólar, puede que incluso más abajo 0,8.
Y lo peor de todo es que como salgan las noticias sobre actualizaciones de Iota en plena corrección se van a quedar en nada.
Si ya lo tuvieran deberían haberlo sacado está semana para aprovechar el momento de mercado y el subidón hubiera sido muy grande y valioso para la fundación y su financiación.


----------



## Gian Gastone (20 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Parece que no te dan una fecha limite para hacer el cambio. Lo puedes hacer cuando quieras. Me equivoco?



No pone fecha límite, en el blog indica "Cuando tengas un momento".


----------



## Locoderemate (20 Feb 2021)

Jueves 25 tocara los 2.07$ y en 10 dias mas los 2.70


----------



## Covid-8M (20 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Jueves 25 tocara los 2.07$ y en 10 dias mas los 2.70



y lueeeeego?


----------



## iaGulin (20 Feb 2021)




----------



## Tito Pulo (20 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Jueves 25 tocara los 2.07$ y en 10 dias mas los 2.70



Espérate que no la veas en 1 dólar estos días.
Está la cosa muy rara.
Y ya habéis visto lo que ocurre en cuanto el rey estornuda.


----------



## Locoderemate (20 Feb 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Espérate que no la veas en 1 dólar estos días.
> Está la cosa muy rara.
> Y ya habéis visto lo que ocurre en cuanto el rey estornuda.



Podria, pero si sigue su ruta...

Ademas, todos los finde hace el gilipollas. La dejam en punto muerto y se mete unos vaivenes...


----------



## Locoderemate (20 Feb 2021)

Covid-8M dijo:


> y lueeeeego?



Luego tendremos el crysalides y veremos


----------



## Locoderemate (20 Feb 2021)

Por cierto, vigilad con los stop loss que hayais puesto, pq la bicha igual quiere un poco de fiesta guarra hasta el lunes; como el finde pasado. A mas de uno los ha echado del tren


----------



## Locoderemate (20 Feb 2021)

https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?q=Iota token


----------



## Zelofan (20 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?q=Iota token



Cae el interes pero sube la cotizacion ?
En austria estan las ballenas de iota.


----------



## Locoderemate (20 Feb 2021)

Zelofan dijo:


> Cae el interes pero sube la cotizacion ?
> En austria estan las ballenas de iota.



Lo q cae, no es la proyeccion que hace google?


----------



## Snowball (20 Feb 2021)

Madre mía, analistas ven a Bitcoin a 4 MILLONES DE Dólares en 18-24 meses 

IOTA fácil en las 3 cifras

Otros Dan 600.000

Another Day, Another Record High For Crypto: What Happens Next? | ZeroHedge


----------



## Snowball (20 Feb 2021)

Guggenheim CIO Says Bitcoin Could Eventually Climb to $600,000 - CoinDesk


----------



## Zelofan (20 Feb 2021)

Se nos cae el bitcoin y a tocado un minimo de 1,30 ahora mismo....


----------



## Snowball (20 Feb 2021)

On that front, Bloomberg reports that ECB President Christine Lagarde has taken aim at Bitcoin’s role in facilitating criminal activity, saying “For those who had assumed that it might turn into a currency -- terribly sorry, but this is an asset and it’s a highly speculative asset which has conducted some funny business and some interesting and totally reprehensible money-laundering activity,” Her statement comes as German police took down what they believe was the world’s largest illegal “Darknet” marketplace. They shuttered a platform that about half a million people used to trade drugs and cryptocurrencies including Bitcoin. *This shines focus on the fact Central banks, including the ECB, are increasingly focused on developing their own digital currencies as an official alternative to cash for the digital age.*


----------



## Snowball (21 Feb 2021)

Another thing we hear about is mining Bitcoin. This process uses a lot of energy and is becoming increasingly difficult to do. Several YouTube videos on this subject confirm it is difficult to make money doing this. *It is a bit ironic that so-called "'woke" companies and sociably responsible people that claim to care about climate change would turn around and buy digital tokens that use more electricity to maintain than some countrie*s. Well, that is all I have to say about that for now

Bitcoin's Future Is Far From Certain


----------



## jm666 (21 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> On that front, Bloomberg reports that ECB President Christine Lagarde has taken aim at Bitcoin’s role in facilitating criminal activity, saying “For those who had assumed that it might turn into a currency -- terribly sorry, but this is an asset and it’s a highly speculative asset which has conducted some funny business and some interesting and totally reprehensible money-laundering activity,” Her statement comes as German police took down what they believe was the world’s largest illegal “Darknet” marketplace. They shuttered a platform that about half a million people used to trade drugs and cryptocurrencies including Bitcoin. *This shines focus on the fact Central banks, including the ECB, are increasingly focused on developing their own digital currencies as an official alternative to cash for the digital age.*



 la primera parte suena como algo malo, algo que ya sabíamos hace mucho y que en ningun momento ha detenido las cryptos, salvo momentaneamente quizás.

la segunda parte es interesante, primero se quieren meter en el mercado, eso significará más capital, segundo o bien adoptan alguna tecnología ya creada de las cryptos existentes o tardarán muchos años en hacerse la suya.


----------



## iaGulin (21 Feb 2021)

medion_no dijo:


> Yo ya he vendido hasta el ultimo centimo que tenia de esa tremenda basura y he comprado bnb en la correccion de hoy. A diferencia de tener eso ahi a fondo perdido estoy ganando dinero desde el primer minuto, os aconsejo a los demas que hagais lo mismo.


----------



## Locoderemate (21 Feb 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Tres velas rojas que se ha metido BTC y IOTA se ha desinflado a una velocidad preocupante.
> Esa no es la actitud de una moneda cuyo proyecto está a días de marcar un hito que comenzará una gloriosa época.
> Ha mostrado mucha debilidad.
> Miedo da lo que pueda recortar BTC.
> ...



Iota esta fuertemente ligada al btc, como todas las shitcons. Los de la fundacion lo saben, y creo que suponen que el bitcoin estara en bullrun hasta mayo, que empezara a caer hasta los 15-25k (creo que son los de la fundacion los que lanzaron el pronostico en reddit sobre el precio de iota hasta junio, contemplando la caida de btc, eth, etc para mayo). 
Por tanto, pienso que su idea es la siguiente: aprovechar lo maximoposible el bullrun de btc para tener crysalis a punto y en operativa cuando btc caiga, y asi intentar alzarse como crypto refugio y ganar peso entre las crypto.

Funcionara??? Veremos


----------



## Locoderemate (21 Feb 2021)

Como veis usar una colored coin de iota como una stable coin del dollar o euro descentralizado y sin fee???


----------



## Tito Pulo (21 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Iota esta fuertemente ligada al btc, como todas las shitcons. Los de la fundacion lo saben, y creo que suponen que el bitcoin estara en bullrun hasta mayo, que empezara a caer hasta los 15-25k (creo que son los de la fundacion los que lanzaron el pronostico en reddit sobre el precio de iota hasta junio, contemplando la caida de btc, eth, etc para mayo).
> Por tanto, pienso que su idea es la siguiente: aprovechar lo maximoposible el bullrun de btc para tener crysalis a punto y en operativa cuando btc caiga, y asi intentar alzarse como crypto refugio y ganar peso entre las crypto.
> 
> Funcionara??? Veremos



Y cuál era ese pronóstico en el precio hasta Junio?
En cuanto a volar al margen de BTC es un plan muy ambicioso si es que es cierto que así lo han planeado desde la fundación.
Muy bien tienen que tenerlo todo atado para intentar subir en una caída importante de BTC y por ende de todo el mercado.
La batería de noticias para lograrlo debería de ser de muchísimo calado, Chrysalis funcionando a tope y que fueran muchos los partners importantes que anunciaran el uso inmediato de la red de Iota y la necesidad de su token.
Esperemos que así fuera ya que es la única manera de evitar las caídas que seguro que van a venir.


----------



## medion_no (21 Feb 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> El chino te va a poner el culo como un bebedero de patos. Buena idea comprar BNB ahora...



Ya me llorareis cuando esté a Mil euros de aquí a unos años y vosotros con la moneda de a euro todavía. Os dejo reflotar.


----------



## Thundercat (21 Feb 2021)

Cierto, en 2 meses pasa de 0.25 a 1.50 después de estar muerta casi 3 años y la gente quiere joder el hilo ahora.


----------



## Thundercat (21 Feb 2021)

Yo creo que la clave será que en algún momento se difunda que IOTA puede sustituir a ETH. Algo parecido a lo que pasa con Polkadot.
Esa es la clave en lo fundamental, pero de momento no hay nada relevante que corra en la red de IOTA, que yo sepa vamos, aunque soy un ignorante.


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Feb 2021)

medion_no dijo:


> Ya me llorareis cuando esté a Mil euros de aquí a unos años y vosotros con la moneda de a euro todavía. Os dejo reflotar.



Un plan sin fisuras comprar en todo lo alto, cuando ha pumpeado casi un 100%...


----------



## medion_no (21 Feb 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Un plan sin fisuras comprar en todo lo alto, cuando ha pumpeado casi un 100%...



Compre a 100 euros y vendi el iota y compre en la correcion que hubo a 190 euros aprox.. YA ESTOY en beneficios. Punto 1. Lo quiero para holdear durante años y para stacking. Punto 2. El plan sin fisuras es tener una moneda que su maximo historico son 5 euros y sigue a un euro y poco en el mayor boom de la historia de las criptos. No quiero desilusionar a nadie tampoco, cada cual con su dinero que haga lo que quiera.


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Feb 2021)

medion_no dijo:


> Compre a 100 euros y vendi el iota y compre en la correcion a 212 euros por lo menos que hubo. YA ESTOY en beneficios. Punto 1. Lo quiero para holdear durante años y para stacking. Punto 2. El plan sin fisuras es tener una moneda que su maximo historico son 5 euros y sigue a un euro y poco en el mayor boom de las criptos. No quiero desilusionar a nadie tampoco, cada cual con su dinero que haga lo que quiera.



Haz lo que quieras con tu dinero, yo prefiero este proyecto donde está a la vuelta de la esquina Chrysalis 2, contratos inteligentes y tokenización, con mucho apoyo institucional detrás y no el exchange de un mafioso.


----------



## medion_no (21 Feb 2021)

Evidentemente este hilo es de IOTA, lo comprendo, yo lo he holdeado durante años con pauperrimos resultados y he ganado mas solamente en media hora con el mafioso, esa es mi experiencia y no tiene porque ser la de los demas. El bnb ya es la tercera cripto en capitalizacion y subiendo. Si binance, que es el mayor exchange del mundo ahora mismo se fuera a la mierda vuestras criptos valdrian menos que nada, yo creo que no hace falta ni que os lo diga pero a saber...


----------



## Locoderemate (21 Feb 2021)

medion_no dijo:


> Evidentemente este hilo es de IOTA, lo comprendo, yo lo he holdeado durante años con pauperrimos resultados y he ganado mas solamente en media hora con el mafioso, esa es mi experiencia y no tiene porque ser la de los demas. El bnb ya es la tercera cripto en capitalizacion y subiendo. Si binance, que es el mayor exchange del mundo ahora mismo se fuera a la mierda vuestras criptos valdrian menos que nada, yo creo que no hace falta ni que os lo diga pero a saber...



Antes de apagarse es cuanto mas brilla la llama de una vela


----------



## Valencianin (21 Feb 2021)

medion_no dijo:


> Evidentemente este hilo es de IOTA, lo comprendo, yo lo he holdeado durante años con pauperrimos resultados y he ganado mas solamente en media hora con el mafioso, esa es mi experiencia y no tiene porque ser la de los demas. El bnb ya es la tercera cripto en capitalizacion y subiendo. Si binance, que es el mayor exchange del mundo ahora mismo se fuera a la mierda vuestras criptos valdrian menos que nada, yo creo que no hace falta ni que os lo diga pero a saber...



¿Sabes que existen las cold wallet y tal...? Más concretamente BitBox02 es la que yo uso


----------



## medion_no (21 Feb 2021)

Valencianin dijo:


> ¿Sabes que existen las cold wallet y tal...? Más concretamente BitBox02 es la que yo uso



¿Y tu entiendes que en binance hay miles de usuarios y millones de euros? Da igual que tu tengas tu precioso cold wallet, si ocurriera un escenario donde binance desaparece todas las criptos y derivados entrarian en panico y caida libre.

Binance Coin se convierte en la tercera criptomoneda más grande después de un repunte parabólico (cointelegraph.com)


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Feb 2021)

medion_no dijo:


> ¿Y tu entiendes que en binance hay miles de usuarios y millones de euros? Da igual que tu tengas tu precioso cold wallet, si ocurriera un escenario donde binance desaparece todas las criptos y derivados entrarian en panico y caida libre.
> 
> Binance Coin se convierte en la tercera criptomoneda más grande después de un repunte parabólico (cointelegraph.com)



Eso ya ha pasado con mtgox y era mucha más la dominancia de mtgox el el pasado. Y las cryptos no desaparecieron.


----------



## Integer (21 Feb 2021)

medion_no dijo:


> Compre a 100 euros y vendi el iota y compre en la correcion que hubo a 190 euros aprox.. YA ESTOY en beneficios. Punto 1. Lo quiero para holdear durante años y para stacking. Punto 2. El plan sin fisuras es tener una moneda que su maximo historico son 5 euros y sigue a un euro y poco en el mayor boom de la historia de las criptos. No quiero desilusionar a nadie tampoco, cada cual con su dinero que haga lo que quiera.



Enhorabuena por nada.

Mi media de compra de IOTA es de 0,18€.

Cualquiera que hubiera comprado hace un mes o mes y medio estaría en beneficios practicamente en cualquier coin (si no literalmente en cualquiera).


----------



## medion_no (21 Feb 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Eso ya ha pasado con mtgox y era mucha más la dominancia de mtgox el el pasado. Y las cryptos no desaparecieron.



No me compares 2014 con ahora...O la importancia minorista y de derivados que tienen binance hoy por hoy.


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Feb 2021)

medion_no dijo:


> No me compares 2014 con ahora...O la importancia minorista y de derivados que tienen binance hoy por hoy.



Es solo un exchange, si desaparece vendrá otro. Y el futuro de las finanzas no se lo van a dar a un chino con 17 nodos.


----------



## Amapizpis (21 Feb 2021)

medion_no dijo:


> ¿Y tu entiendes que en binance hay miles de usuarios y millones de euros? Da igual que tu tengas tu precioso cold wallet, si ocurriera un escenario donde binance desaparece todas las criptos y derivados entrarian en panico y caida libre.
> 
> Binance Coin se convierte en la tercera criptomoneda más grande después de un repunte parabólico (cointelegraph.com)



Una cosa es que desaparezca de pronto, y otra que entre en progesiva decadencia a la vez que el volumen se va a otros exchanges, en ambos casos tu BNB se iria a la puta mierda por ser una puta mierda


----------



## Azkenchack (21 Feb 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> Cierto, en 2 meses pasa de 0.25 a 1.50 después de estar muerta casi 3 años y la gente quiere joder el hilo ahora.



Hay quien ha comprado a 2 en 2017 y ha tenido mucho tiempo para comprar a 0.2.
Quien lo haya hecho, ahora mismo estará con ganancias y no maldiciendo porque Iota no está en valores de 2017.
Todo llegará pero una forma de acortar el camino hacia los beneficios es haber comprado cuando Iota estaba a precio de derribo.
Ahora mismo, apostar por Iota (y podría decir cualquier otra cripto) es una cuestión de fe. La misma que tenía Moisés al llegar por el desierto al pueblo de Israel; la misma que tenían los conquistadores españoles cuando buscaban El Dorado; la misma que tienes cuando compras un décimo de lotería por Navidad....
Llevo en Iota desde 2017 y, después de varios proyectos fallidos (Nano, IotChain, BBK, WePower...) toda mi cartera se basa en IOTA.
Toda mi fe es para Iota. No rezo a Dios, por si acaso; no alabo a Mahoma, por si acaso; no ofrezco ofrendas a Buda, por si acaso....y por ello, tampoco tengo BTC, ETH, XRP, BNB por si acaso.
Dejadme en paz con mis IOTAS. No vengáis a iluminarme con vuestras criptos como los charlatanes que quieren convencerte de la verdadera religión y los caminos hacia el paraíso o el infierno. Esos caminos no dependen de nosotros sino de otros poderes que, en cualquier momento, deciden llevarte al cielo o al infierno.
Si hoy estás arriba es porque ellos quieren. Si mañana estás abajo es porque así lo han decidido. Entra antes de que ellos decidan que estés arriba y sal antes de que ellos decidan que estés abajo.



Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## iaGulin (21 Feb 2021)

medion_no dijo:


> Ya me llorareis cuando esté a Mil euros de aquí a unos años y vosotros con la moneda de a euro todavía. Os dejo reflotar.



No sé si eres consciente de que IOTA hace un año estaba a 5 centimos... pero bueno, a tu bola, es lo que pasa cuando te subes último al barco esperando llegar rápido a puerto.


----------



## Locoderemate (21 Feb 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Y cuál era ese pronóstico en el precio hasta Junio?
> En cuanto a volar al margen de BTC es un plan muy ambicioso si es que es cierto que así lo han planeado desde la fundación.
> Muy bien tienen que tenerlo todo atado para intentar subir en una caída importante de BTC y por ende de todo el mercado.
> La batería de noticias para lograrlo debería de ser de muchísimo calado, Chrysalis funcionando a tope y que fueran muchos los partners importantes que anunciaran el uso inmediato de la red de Iota y la necesidad de su token.
> Esperemos que así fuera ya que es la única manera de evitar las caídas que seguro que van a venir.



En junio se especula con los 12$


----------



## jm666 (21 Feb 2021)

*Necesito ayuda*, a ver si alguien me puede aclara esto como manual para dummies.

Tengo algunos IOTAS en binance y quiere pasarlos a mi ordenador, he leído que con el Trynity puedes hacerlo pero no entiendo bien el funcionamiento.

Se supone que tengo que crear un nodo con Trynity, pero apunta a una url que ni idea que tengo que poner, luego generar un seed y a continuación genero una nueva address para cada transacción, una vez que tengo la address me voy a binance y hago withdraw con esa address y por último , una vez la transaccion está completa la puedo imprimir en papel o texto.

esto es lo que he entendido agradecería si alguien puesto en el tema me explicara un poco mejor, gracias.


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> *Necesito ayuda*, a ver si alguien me puede aclara esto como manual para dummies.
> 
> Tengo algunos IOTAS en binance y quiere pasarlos a mi ordenador, he leído que con el Trynity puedes hacerlo pero no entiendo bien el funcionamiento.
> 
> ...



Yo si fuera tú me esperaría a que saquen Chrysalis2 y ya transfieres en ese momento a la nueva billetera, para olvidarte del problema de andar generando nuevas direcciones.


----------



## Gian Gastone (21 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> *Necesito ayuda*, a ver si alguien me puede aclara esto como manual para dummies.
> 
> Tengo algunos IOTAS en binance y quiere pasarlos a mi ordenador, he leído que con el Trynity puedes hacerlo pero no entiendo bien el funcionamiento.
> 
> ...



Esperate a Marzo que sale la nueva billetera Firefly, creo que se llama, y actualizan toda la red (chrysalis 2). Sino luego tendrás que hacer la migración a la nueva red.


----------



## Locoderemate (21 Feb 2021)

Que mal le sientan los fines de semana


----------



## Locoderemate (22 Feb 2021)

Vienen 10 dias clave para la cotizacion de iota. Ademas, supongo que el bitcoin tendria que hacer alguna correccion, pq se esta poniendo en zona ya naranja. 

Vemos lo mal que se le ponen los fines de semana a iota, es como si nadie comprara, o se distribuyera lo comprado hasta el viernes. No sé... Si alguien puede explicar estos bajones de 15-20% de los findes, yo no domino mucho el tema.

Confieso que con el comportamiento de chicharro que ha mostrado estos ultimos dos dias, a bote pronto me cuesta un poco imaginar que para el jueves toque los 2.0X $ como pronosticaban en reddit (+50% desde ahora). Por eso tengo muchas ganas d seguir la cotizacion y ver que sucede.

Pero sobretodo tengo muchas ganas de ver chrysalis2.0, y en concreto el firefly, en accion y trastearlo.


----------



## Bucanero (22 Feb 2021)

La verdad que preocupa un poco está aparente debilidad en la cotización de iota pero en mi caso si he esperado tanto tiempo no me importa esperar más. ¡Aupa iota!


----------



## jm666 (22 Feb 2021)

Como transferir IOTAS sin comision.

IOTA Digital assets Framework Demonstration


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (22 Feb 2021)

Dijo que se fue a una cosa llamada ''LIBRY''..aun no he bajado el APP ni me he enterado como verlo. SI lo haces tu antes que yo, enganchalo aqui, yo tmb lo hare'.


----------



## Zelofan (22 Feb 2021)

Esta cayendo a plomo ahora mismo.


----------



## jm666 (22 Feb 2021)

Esta cayendo todo, BTC 44,5K estaba 48 hace poco


----------



## Zelofan (22 Feb 2021)

Sisi esta todo en rojo ... de todas maneras el btc lleva unos dias subiendo y iota bajando lentamente.
No se a que es debido, lo ha hecho varias veces para luego subir con fuerza esperemos que sea eso.


----------



## Big_Lanister (22 Feb 2021)

He vendido todo mi portafolios


Se avecina bear market, me quedo en un stable coin!

Del 100% que he ganado durante la semana, desde anoche he perdido un 70%.

Así que paro la hemorragia con 30% de beneficio. 

Me he ido a desayunar y lavarme los dientes, y cuando he mirado ya hubiera perdido el 80%


Cayendo a plomo el mercado


----------



## Suburban2 (22 Feb 2021)

Si cae por debajo de 89p, me aprovecho y lleno el tanque.


----------



## jm666 (22 Feb 2021)

Parece que estabiliza, aviso a navegantes?


----------



## Suburban2 (22 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Parece que estabiliza, aviso a navegantes?



Lo veo como una muy buena señal de cara a futuro.


----------



## jm666 (22 Feb 2021)

Diría que todo el mundo espera la corrección gorda del BTC y los nervios están a flor de piel


----------



## Big_Lanister (22 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Diría que todo el mundo espera la corrección gorda del BTC y los nervios están a flor de piel




Dia para encerar la tabla de surf, a ver qué pasa


----------



## Zelofan (22 Feb 2021)

Ahora que me acuerdo la semana pasada domingo por la noche y lunes cayó bastante fuerte tambien..


----------



## Integer (22 Feb 2021)

Big_Lanister dijo:


> He vendido todo mi portafolios
> 
> 
> Se avecina bear market, me quedo en un stable coin!
> ...



No entiendo nada... dónde está esa caída del 70%?

Estamos mirando gráficas diferentes? Vas apalancado?


----------



## iaGulin (22 Feb 2021)

Pues yo voy a aprovechar y meterle más a IOTA y a VeChain y que sea lo que Dios quiera.

Suerte a todos con vuestras decisiones.


----------



## Locoderemate (22 Feb 2021)

iaGulin dijo:


> Pues yo voy a aprovechar y meterle más a IOTA y a VeChain y que sea lo que Dios quiera.
> 
> Suerte a todos con vuestras decisiones.



Igual baja a 1.10$ y luego rebote a saco.


----------



## Alarkos (22 Feb 2021)

Corrección natural, joder lleva un mes de día tras día de subida.


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Feb 2021)

Sobre 200 satos es muy buena zona de compra.


----------



## Integer (22 Feb 2021)

A ver si aguantamos en el €. Están corriendo ríos de sangre, y la peña que compró arriba estará contenta.


----------



## T-34 (22 Feb 2021)

Nos vamos a la mierda weeeeeee


----------



## jm666 (22 Feb 2021)

un post opinando sobre IOTA vs blockchain

Blockchain or IOTA – who will win the race? – iota.dance


----------



## Integer (22 Feb 2021)

Posible HCH en ciernes?


----------



## Locoderemate (22 Feb 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Posible HCH en ciernes?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 579740



Hch?? Soy un ignorante


----------



## jm666 (22 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Hch?? Soy un ignorante



supongo que será esto:
Hombro Cabeza Hombro (HCH) - Gráfico y Análisis técnico y Chartista


----------



## kpik (22 Feb 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Posible HCH en ciernes?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 579740





jm666 dijo:


> supongo que será esto:
> Hombro Cabeza Hombro (HCH) - Gráfico y Análisis técnico y Chartista




Pero entonces faltaría un H no? Es decir volvería a subir a 1,3-1,4 y vuelta a bajar?


----------



## Zelofan (22 Feb 2021)

habeis vendido para recomprar ? yo me e comido toda la bajada no me queda otra que hacer hold.... paso de hacer del lobo de wall stret que la lio.


----------



## jm666 (22 Feb 2021)

kpik dijo:


> Pero entonces faltaría un H no? Es decir volvería a subir a 1,3-1,4 y vuelta a bajar?



supongo, en condiciones normales...

pero esto está muy relacionado con el BTC, ni idea si es la correccion que todo el mundo esperaba o es otra cosa


----------



## jm666 (22 Feb 2021)

Zelofan dijo:


> habeis vendido para recomprar ? yo me e comido toda la bajada no me queda otra que hacer hold.... paso de hacer del lobo de wall stret que la lio.



yo vendí ayer unos BNB a 300 y he comprado a 240, pero no llevo gran cosa asi que hold


----------



## Locoderemate (22 Feb 2021)

Bueno, iota es una shitcoin hasta que no demuestre la contrario. Esta atada al btc y hacen con ella lo que quieren. Ademas, igual hay gente que le tiene miedo por lo que pudiera ser y la putean un poco (si yo tuviera un exchange, como binance, quizas no estaria muy tranquilo si firefly puede actuar como un exchange descentralizado y iota como un enlace entre cualquier crypto y bienes fisicos).


----------



## jm666 (22 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Bueno, iota es una shitcoin hasta que no demuestre la contrario. Esta atada al btc y hacen con ella lo que quieren. Ademas, igual hay gente que le tiene miedo por lo que pudiera ser y la putean un poco (si yo tuviera un exchange, como binance, quizas no estaria muy tranquilo si firefly puede actuar como un exchange descentralizado y iota como un enlace entre cualquier crypto y bienes fisicos).



Me estoy estudiando el tema de IOTA para hacer transferencias, y ver como funciona , etc, como programador tengo que decir que tiene buena pinta, esta funcionando en la DevNet y que es fácil de implementar en varios lenguajes.

Si hay otra cosa mejor no lo sé


----------



## Pajarotto (22 Feb 2021)

Hostia menuda bajada menos mal que no compré jajaja


Si baja a menos de 1 dolar a lo mejor pillo.


----------



## davitin (22 Feb 2021)

Yo vendi hace rato.

La cuestion es...hasta donde caera BTC?


----------



## Gian Gastone (22 Feb 2021)

se nos va.............


----------



## iaGulin (22 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Yo vendi hace rato.
> 
> La cuestion es...hasta donde caera BTC?



Desde la ignorancia pregunto, cúal es la cadena de acciones que hace que al bajar BTC baje el resto?
La gente ve que baja BTC, entonces venden sus shitcoins para comprar más BTC? O venden todo para recoger beneficios por miedo de que se vaya todo al guano?


----------



## jm666 (22 Feb 2021)




----------



## Valencianin (22 Feb 2021)

Menudos bandazos. Pero todas. Yo a pesar de todo aún positivo.

Con las criptos no hace falta ni ir al gym para quemar adrenalina.


----------



## jm666 (22 Feb 2021)

iaGulin dijo:


> Desde la ignorancia pregunto, cúal es la cadena de acciones que hace que al bajar BTC baje el resto?
> La gente ve que baja BTC, entonces venden sus shitcoins para comprar más BTC? O venden todo para recoger beneficios por miedo de que se vaya todo al guano?



pues ni idea pero parece que van a la par , también sigo BNB y hace lo mismo


----------



## Gian Gastone (22 Feb 2021)

parece que ha rebotado en 1.03$ BINANCE.


----------



## Thundercat (22 Feb 2021)

Ha respetado el soporte de 1$, de momento... , ha sido un nivel importante en la gráfica desde 2017,


----------



## iaGulin (22 Feb 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> parece que ha rebotado en 1.03$ BINANCE.



Justo cuando BTC rebotó de 48 a 51 xD
Edito: Yo quitaría los stop loss.


----------



## Zelofan (22 Feb 2021)

Ufff he vendido en 1,17 visto lo que venia.... y he querido recomprar a 1,02 y vaya puta mierda !! hasta 1,10 no me a dejao comprar se me petaba la pagina, me desaparecia el panel de compra y venta... vaya desastre... le e ganao unas cuantas iotas pero no me merece perder tanto en salud.


----------



## iaGulin (22 Feb 2021)

Si, eso lo sé y lo entiendo.
Lo que no entiendo es el proceso o la concatenación de acciones por la cual sucede la caída sincrónica. A no ser que realmente humanos sean 2 por cada 50 bots.

Seré yo que es lunes y estoy denso.


----------



## jm666 (22 Feb 2021)

La última hostia del btc fue casi 47.5, que decís, queda alguna otra más?


----------



## Gian Gastone (22 Feb 2021)

Nunca aprendo a tener dinero para estos sustos, ayer viendo el panorama puse una orden de venta a 1.30$ pero luego la quite, nunca sabes como te va ha salir. para recomprar en 1$.

ya estamos en 1.16$


----------



## Snowball (22 Feb 2021)

Barriendo que es gerundio


----------



## Periplo (22 Feb 2021)

Ha sido un bonito DowmHill...  perfecto para recargar y despegar con alegria...


----------



## paketazo (22 Feb 2021)

Ha tocado 1$,increíble. 

En 3 días ha relajado toda la sobrecompra, diario y semanal. 

Esperaba que le podría llevar varios días. 

Si quieren, todo puede continuar la tendencia con las exageraciónes de osciladores aplacadas.


----------



## jm666 (22 Feb 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Ha tocado 1$,increíble.
> 
> En 3 días ha relajado toda la sobrecompra, diario y semanal.
> 
> ...



creo que todavía no ha acabado, va a ser una tarde larga


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Feb 2021)

Creo que esos dos bajos con mecha, donde además el segundo es más alto, son una buena señal. Y el RSI se ha enfriado bastante en el gráfico diario.


----------



## paketazo (22 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> creo que todavía no ha acabado, va a ser una tarde larga



Puede ser, de todas maneras la sobreventa en diario es aceptable, cuando hace 6 días era exageradamente alta.

Si tuviera que meterle le hubiera metido sobre 1.10$, por que me imagino que a 1$ con la velocidad de la vela hubiera sido imposible.

si pierde 1$ marca la zona de 0,70$ perfectamente.

Creo que podría rebotar hasta la zona de 1,33$ y ahí empezaríamos con problemas si BTC no se pone palote.


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Feb 2021)

De hecho, probad a poner el gráfico que he puesto al revés, sería un gráfico espantoso, con un doble techo con mecha y máximos decrecientes. Creo que va a recuperar mas rápido el precio de lo que algunos esperan, esta corrección era muy necesaria.


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Feb 2021)

Todo lleva su proceso y IOTA creo que va a pasar sobradamente los 5 USD este año, otra cosa serían los 40 USD que nombra @Jdnec_wow , pero no es nada descartable en este mundo de las cryptos y más con lo que se nos viene encima con Chrysalis2, tokenización, contratos inteligentes y ojalá coordicide.


----------



## jm666 (22 Feb 2021)

para mi que haya ya recuperado la mitad de lo que ha caido cuando el BTC no lo ha hecho aún me parece buena señal, pero vamos hablo por hablar


----------



## paketazo (22 Feb 2021)

Lo que está claro es que esta volatilidad le resta mucha credibilidad a todos los proyectos.

No es de recibo que ayer un proyecto valga 3000 millones y hoy 2000 por ejemplo

Todo esto es perjudicial a nivel inversión y fondos, pero muy beneficioso para especulación y creación de derivados para desplumar al personal.

Pensad los que compraron hace unos días a 1,50$ por ejemplo una cantidad grande y hoy podían haber comprado a 1,05$ por ejemplo.

Es como si no fuera un mercado serio, pero bueno, los que estamos aquí estamos curtidos de todo esto.


----------



## jm666 (22 Feb 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que esta volatilidad le resta mucha credibilidad a todos los proyectos.
> 
> No es de recibo que ayer un proyecto valga 3000 millones y hoy 2000 por ejemplo
> 
> ...



Supongo que hay muchas incógnitas todavía, creo que tiene que madurar mucho aún


----------



## INE (22 Feb 2021)

BTC:




IOTA:


----------



## Locoderemate (22 Feb 2021)

Desde que bitcoin esta en 30-35$ que crees que ya esta para vender. Pero, creo que aun no. 
LookIntoBitcoin | MVRV Z-Score

De todos modos, hay q tener los nervios de acero para meter dinero en este mundo, estar pendiente de las cotizaciones y ver como sube a lo loco y se la mete mas tarde, para recuperar, mientras comparas con otras cryptos que igual parecen comportarse mejor en un momento dado. 
Menudo deporte jajaja


----------



## jm666 (22 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Desde que bitcoin esta en 30-35$ que crees que ya esta para vender. Pero, creo que aun no.
> LookIntoBitcoin | MVRV Z-Score
> 
> De todos modos, hay q tener los nervios de acero para meter dinero en este mundo, estar pendiente de las cotizaciones y ver como sube a lo loco y se la mete mas tarde, para recuperar, mientras comparas con otras cryptos que igual parecen comportarse mejor en un momento dado.
> Menudo deporte jajaja



En mi caso ha sido el COVID que me ha petao el cerebelo , pero entretenido es un rato xD


----------



## Covid-8M (22 Feb 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que esta volatilidad le resta mucha credibilidad a todos los proyectos.
> 
> No es de recibo que ayer un proyecto valga 3000 millones y hoy 2000 por ejemplo
> 
> ...



Esta volatilidad tambien esta sucediendo en muchas empresas en bolsa. En 2017 las cryptos si me parecian inversiones kamikaze pero hoy en dia no veo tanta diferencia


----------



## cholesfer (22 Feb 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Todo lleva su proceso y IOTA creo que va a pasar sobradamente los 5 USD este año, otra cosa serían los 40 USD que nombra @Jdnec_wow , pero no es nada descartable en este mundo de las cryptos y más con lo que se nos viene encima con Chrysalis2, tokenización, contratos inteligentes y ojalá coordicide.



Buenas,

Para lo idIOTAs como yo, que somos de letras. Podrías explicar brevemente porqué crees que subirá hasta 5$, y por lo tanto ahora sería buen momento para comprar?

Gracias.


----------



## jm666 (22 Feb 2021)

cholesfer dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Para lo idIOTAs como yo, que somos de letras. Podrías explicar brevemente porqué crees que subirá hasta 5$, y por lo tanto ahora sería buen momento para comprar?
> 
> Gracias.



Es una apuesta, has leido a Pascal? xD

No sé hasta dónde llegará pero esta crypto tiene un valor añadido que es la tecnología que tiene detrás y que dejaría obsoleto los blockchains, que son más especulación aunque tambien tiene su parte espiritual, supongo.

Si quieres invertir en algo no dejes que te convenzan, lo mejor es informarte en que vas a invertir por ti mismo, supongo.


----------



## paketazo (22 Feb 2021)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Esta volatilidad tambien esta sucediendo en muchas empresas en bolsa. En 2017 las cryptos si me parecian inversiones kamikaze pero hoy en dia no veo tanta diferencia



Generalmente en bolsa un movimiento de un 5% es la ostia, ya sea positivo o negativo, pero aquí, vemos movimientos de un 15% casi a diario, y en semanal vemos un +100% o un -30% en muchas coins.

Esto denota que el mercado está verde, y la oferta/demanda no se casa con facilidad... no hay cuidadores de mercado, solo bots que meten o retiran órdenes en función de sus parámetros programados.

No le puedes recomendar a un inversor tradicional que meta aquí sus ahorros, pues de una semana para otra podría perder el 50% y esto podría generar una situación de estrés grave.

Yo empecé en esto de coña, metía 500$, y en una semana tenía 1000$ a la siguiente 400$, y me hacía hasta gracia, no pensaba ni en el dinero que tenía o dejaba de tener, pues lo consideraba dinero humo.

Cuando operaba en OTC USA, me lo tomaba más en serio, eran mercado relativamente maduros, con "cuidadores" que más o menos rellenaban órdenes en función del mercado, y esto hacía que oscilar un 10% diario no fuera para nada algo común.

Los mercados cripto no son aptos para cardíacos, sobre todo si se mete mucha pasta.

¿Cuántos de vosotros despertáis a las tres de la mañana y miráis el móvil para ver la cotización y luego ya no podéis dormir?

Pues a mi me pasaba eso hace 25 años pero no había móvil , me levantaba y miraba en el ordenador con un rúter de los que hacían ruido para conectar y entre una cosa y otra pasaba media hora y la noche perdida.

Creo que aquí lo más inteligente es buscar una buena entrada, y olvidarse hasta alcanzar un precio objetivo si se pretende vender, y si no se pretende vender, pues realmente da igual un poco lo que haga.

Llegar a ese punto de templanza requiere años de entrenamiento, y yo no soy quién para juzgar a nadie, solo os diré que la salud es más valiosa que el dinero...yo lo sé bien


----------



## Locoderemate (22 Feb 2021)

No te falta razon...
Visto asi, no nos iria mal a los q tenemos iota que romanillo tuviera razon(jajaja) y en un par de semanas tocara los 15k, mientras iota se va a 0.20 para volver a subir mas libre ya con las novedades. Pero no sé


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Feb 2021)

cholesfer dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Para lo idIOTAs como yo, que somos de letras. Podrías explicar brevemente porqué crees que subirá hasta 5$, y por lo tanto ahora sería buen momento para comprar?
> 
> Gracias.



Simplemente por la inercia del mercado y porque Chrysalis 2 aumenta el rendimiento de la red a más de 1000 tps y direcciones reutilizables, lo hace ya apto para que lo usen sus partners en el mundo real y abre la posibilidad de que aparezcan nuevos socios que estaban en la sombra.


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Feb 2021)




----------



## Locoderemate (22 Feb 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


>



Que es esto del data confidence fabric?


----------



## Integer (22 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Que es esto del data confidence fabric?



Si no voy encaminado esto va relacionado con los oráculos.

Los oráculos relacionan el mundo físico con el tangle. Los oráculos "ven" (sensores, etc. información, datos).

Un smart contract basado en datos del mundo real podría ser manipulado. Si manipulas o falseas los datos de entrada puedes hacer que el resultado de un proceso no sea el esperado.

Project alvarium mide la confiabilidad de los datos.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Creo.


----------



## jm666 (22 Feb 2021)

IOTA richest addresses

IOTA Roadmap

Trinity Wallet - IOTA

Tokenization on the Tangle with IOTA Digital Assets

lzpap/protocol-rfcs

The Devnet | Networks | Getting Started | IOTA Documentation

Public IOTA nodes

Python quickstart | Getting started | Client Libraries | IOTA Documentation


----------



## Perturbado (22 Feb 2021)

Esperando en superar los dos dolares para vender justo la cantidad que invertir.... Media de poco mas 0,30 entre las diferentes compras. El resto to the moon...


----------



## Gian Gastone (22 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Comnet IOTA richest addresses
> 
> IOTA Roadmap
> 
> ...



Lo veo muy concentrado en las 4 primeras direcciónes, Alguna sera de exchanges, yo lo que veo es que nadie tiene IOTAS.


----------



## Locoderemate (22 Feb 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Lo veo muy concentrado en las 4 primeras direcciónes, Alguna sera de exchanges, yo lo que veo es que nadie tiene IOTAS.



A iota no lo conoce ni su madre y son los exchange quines juegan con su precio


----------



## Gian Gastone (22 Feb 2021)

DISTRIBUCIÓN DE LAS MIOTAS
* ERROR ESTOS DATOS CORRESPONDEN A LA RED 
DE TEST Comnet IOTA richest addresses * 

​MIOTAS​%​1º​2770000000​99,66​2º​2280000​0,08​3º​2270000​0,08​4º​1130000​0,04​5º​563020​0,02​6º​561820​0,02​7º​561210​0,02​8º​560690​0,02​9º​559750​0,02​10º​558886​0,02​​​​resto​484907​0,02​​​​TOTAL​2779530283​100​


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Feb 2021)

Para los que perdieron el tren: ¿que cripto tiene el potencial de pegar un petardazo a lo Bitcoin a largo plazo?


----------



## Locoderemate (22 Feb 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> DISTRIBUCIÓN DE LAS MIOTAS
> 
> 
> ​MIOTAS​%​1º​2770000000​99,66​2º​2280000​0,08​3º​2270000​0,08​4º​1130000​0,04​5º​563020​0,02​6º​561820​0,02​7º​561210​0,02​8º​560690​0,02​9º​559750​0,02​10º​558886​0,02​​​​resto​484907​0,02​​​​TOTAL​2779530283​100​
> Esta claro q son los exchange los q ponen el precio



Esta claro que son los exchange los q ponen wl precio


----------



## calamatron (22 Feb 2021)

Iota sin duda


----------



## Locoderemate (22 Feb 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> DISTRIBUCIÓN DE LAS MIOTAS
> 
> 
> ​MIOTAS​%​1º​2770000000​99,66​2º​2280000​0,08​3º​2270000​0,08​4º​1130000​0,04​5º​563020​0,02​6º​561820​0,02​7º​561210​0,02​8º​560690​0,02​9º​559750​0,02​10º​558886​0,02​​​​resto​484907​0,02​​​​TOTAL​2779530283​100​



En iota la gente igual ni ha invertido 200.000 euros en realidad; exchanges a parte.


----------



## Thundercat (22 Feb 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> DISTRIBUCIÓN DE LAS MIOTAS
> 
> 
> ​MIOTAS​%​1º​2770000000​99,66​2º​2280000​0,08​3º​2270000​0,08​4º​1130000​0,04​5º​563020​0,02​6º​561820​0,02​7º​561210​0,02​8º​560690​0,02​9º​559750​0,02​10º​558886​0,02​​​​resto​484907​0,02​​​​TOTAL​2779530283​100​



¿Dónde está eso? Según TheTangle.org es otra cosa:



IOTA tokens distribution


----------



## Gian Gastone (22 Feb 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> ¿Dónde está eso? Según TheTangle.org es otra cosa:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 580288
> 
> IOTA tokens distribution



Has las cuentas tú mismo:
Comnet IOTA richest addresses

Igual los datos son de la red de test : YOU ARE ON THE COMNET (TEST NETWORK)

los datos de la red están aquí IOTA richest addresses


----------



## Zelofan (23 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> algo falla, aquí dice que hay 2 de 100Ti - 1Pi, estarán desfasados los datos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



como puede tener una persona 2.000 billones de iotas y luego pone ahi que esta valorado en 487,297,229.886 USD ?
Comnet Address VDKPSEVKDSMMEHVPYVTKIQKZO9BFVUUOPQMBVRAJOAGXFIKC9TVGYSTMTQWXPDQXKVFSIABSBKSVAZGUD


----------



## Gian Gastone (23 Feb 2021)

ESTA ES LA DISTRIBUCION CON LA MAINNET, 
(La Buena, la otra era la red de test, a ver que links poneis cabrones)​
DISTRIBUCIÓN​​2779530283​​​​​MIOTAS​%​1º​198770000​7,15​2º​174640000​6,28​3º​82310000​2,96​4º​72650000​2,61​5º​62560000​2,25​6º​46490000​1,67​7º​45006000​1,62​8º​41110000​1,48​9º​40230000​1,45​10º​33240000​1,2​​​​resto​1982524283​71,33​​​​TOTAL​2779530283​100​


----------



## jm666 (23 Feb 2021)

my bad 

You are on the comnet (test network)


----------



## jm666 (23 Feb 2021)

BalanceAddresses% Addresses (Total)Sum IOTAValue 
USD% IOTA (Total)1 i - 10 i249966.28 %48.3 Ki0.063 USD0.00 %10 i - 100 i131333.30 %517.4 Ki0.676 USD0.00 %100 i - 1 Ki186734.69 %7.33 Mi9.583 USD0.00 %1 Ki - 10 Ki229305.76 %76.09 Mi99.474 USD0.00 %10 Ki - 100 Ki196284.93 %829.84 Mi1,084.849 USD0.00 %100 Ki - 1 Mi126963.19 %5.73 Gi7,486.413 USD0.00 %1 Mi - 10 Mi318868.01 %141.25 Gi184,657.137 USD0.01 %10 Mi - 100 Mi6711116.87 %3.06 Ti3,994,816.529 USD0.11 %100 Mi - 1 Gi10343826.00 %39.43 Ti51,540,577.003 USD1.42 %1 Gi - 10 Gi6520316.39 %199.36 Ti260,621,198.954 USD7.17 %10 Gi - 100 Gi164364.13 %407.41 Ti532,602,120.271 USD14.66 %100 Gi - 1 Ti14750.37 %312.77 Ti408,882,958.887 USD11.25 %1 Ti - 10 Ti2150.05 %622.14 Ti813,322,723.441 USD22.38 %10 Ti - 100 Ti350.01 %821.82 Ti1,074,366,431.088 USD29.57 %100 Ti - 1 Pi20.00 %373.41 Ti488,164,669.457 USD13.43 %1 Pi - 10 Pi00.00 %0 i0 USD0.00 %


​


----------



## Ircapo (23 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 580320
> 
> 
> BalanceAddresses% Addresses (Total)Sum IOTAValue
> ...



Si lo interpreto bien, entre 250 personas acumulan más de la mitad del volúmen? El 51,95%. Suponiendo que cada sujeto tenga solo una cuenta, cosa que dudo. Y entre 252 cuentas acumulan el 63,38%?
No hablo de ataque del 51%, pero pocas cuentas pueden mover el mercado?


----------



## jm666 (23 Feb 2021)




----------



## davitin (23 Feb 2021)

El mercado no parece que esté muy allá.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (23 Feb 2021)

Estaba claro que detras de las criptos en general, no hay nada a dia de hoy a pesar de estar en 2021....humo y especulación de los que manejan el cotarro (nuestros hamijos los Illuminatis) y que la cosa ha madurado algo desde 2017 pero poco más....ota vez a hibernar como con el horoh hasta 2030, cuando este implantado el 6/7G....de mientras a seguir leyendo literatura fantástica de Tolkien, Huxley y H.C. Wells y articulos en "prestigiosas" revistas ecónomicas de periolist@s a sueldo del régimen para pillar incautos....


----------



## Locoderemate (23 Feb 2021)

Lo veo un poco dificil que el jueves toque los 2$


----------



## jm666 (23 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Lo veo un poco dificil que el jueves toque los 2$



Mientras no toque los 0.5 yo me conformo xD

La verdad es que aguantó bastante bien, BTC cayó hasta 45K


----------



## jm666 (23 Feb 2021)

La historia se repite?


----------



## Integer (23 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Mientras no toque los 0.5 yo me conformo xD
> 
> La verdad es que aguantó bastante bien, BTC cayó hasta 45K



En absoluto, no hemos aguantado nada bien.

Lo puedes comprobar mirando el par BTC/IOTA. Salimos perdiendo.

Pero sigo en el equipo HODL.


----------



## Snowball (23 Feb 2021)

segun esta grafica, BTC aun no ha tocado maximos, asi que tranquilidad  

LookIntoBitcoin | MVRV Z-Score


----------



## Locoderemate (23 Feb 2021)

Integer dijo:


> En absoluto, no hemos aguantado nada bien.
> 
> Lo puedes comprobar mirando el par BTC/IOTA. Salimos perdiendo.
> 
> Pero sigo en el equipo HODL.



Toda la razon. Tendriamos que estar en 1.28-1.35$ lo que pasa es que el fin de semana fue de pena, en vez de subir con el btc bajamos y luego nos hemos comido su correccion. Creo q nos han jodido un poco, o hemos tenido algo de malasuerte


----------



## jm666 (23 Feb 2021)

IOTA casos prácticos

*The problem*
Patients wonder why they have to repeat medical information and why they can't access it once it has been documented.

Clinicians wonder why they have to spend time repeatedly entering the same information and why they can't access patient's health history from other healthcare providers or even sub-systems at the same hospital....

Distributed Health Record Using IoT and IOTA



*IOTA for Industrial IoT – IOTA node setup and implementation*
Quick Summary :- Learn how you can build Industrial IoT networks using IOTA. Our tutorial takes you through implementing IOTA nodes and running IOTA services on Raspberry Pi. 

IOTA for Industrial IoT - IOTA node setup and implementation


----------



## Locoderemate (23 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> IOTA casos prácticos
> 
> *The problem*
> Patients wonder why they have to repeat medical information and why they can't access it once it has been documented.
> ...



Interesante. Se podria hacer esto como n cualquier documentacion oficial, no!?


----------



## jm666 (23 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Interesante. Se podria hacer esto como n cualquier documentacion oficial, no!?



No entiendo bien a que te refieres con documentación oficial


----------



## jm666 (23 Feb 2021)

IOTA-Buying Race (of companies) has just started.
*[출처]* IOTA-Buying Race (of companies) has just started.|*작성자* btlkhs


*J*2021.02.14.

We have an enterprise account but we have a limit of $50k max one purchase in one click. That means I have to click 6000 time to bag? Any way to do this in one click? Can we buy directly from iota foundation?*


un troll?


----------



## Integer (23 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> IOTA-Buying Race (of companies) has just started.
> *[출처]* IOTA-Buying Race (of companies) has just started.|*작성자* btlkhs
> 
> 
> ...



Eso serían 300 millones de dólares. Not bad, pero dudo que sea cierto.


----------



## Gian Gastone (23 Feb 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Eso serían 300 millones de dólares. Not bad, pero dudo que sea cierto.



Si amplias la imagen del exchange australiano puedes leer "AUD available 300.000.000$", vamos que el cabrón tiene metidos 300 millones para gastar.


----------



## Locoderemate (23 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> No entiendo bien a que te refieres con documentación oficial



Como dice que con iota se puede facilitar el acceso a documentacion medica confidencial a los pacientes y otros centros medicos, entiendo que se podria hacer con cualquier documentacion oficial


----------



## jm666 (23 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Como dice que con iota se puede facilitar el acceso a documentacion medica confidencial a los pacientes y otros centros medicos, entiendo que se podria hacer con cualquier documentacion oficial



Sí supongo, lo que aquí hacen es recoger la información de los sensores IoT a través de la red de IOTA, pero supongo que se puede usar en todos los casos, incluso por ejemplo para votaciones o, si te fijas en los vídeos que posteé antes, para imprimar tu PCR en el aeropuerto.


----------



## T-34 (23 Feb 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Si amplias la imagen del exchange australiano puedes leer "AUD available 300.000.000$", vamos que el cabrón tiene metidos 300 millones para gastar.



editar HTML en dev tools y pones ahi 30 trillones


----------



## Gian Gastone (23 Feb 2021)

De Agosto de 2017 a Noviembre cayó desde 1$ que fue su máximo hasta 0.36$. Luego se fue a máximos historicos. Se repetira la historia?, Vamos a un Cripto invierno de 1 año o mas?, Existe el Mas alla?, Hay vida en Marte?,


----------



## jm666 (23 Feb 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> De Agosto de 2017 a Noviembre cayó desde 1$ que fue su máximo hasta 0.36$. Luego se fue a máximos historicos. Se repetira la historia?, Vamos a un Cripto invierno de 1 año o mas?, Existe el Mas alla?, Hay vida en Marte?,



No lo creo por dos motivos:

1.- La caida de 2017 fue debido a que la tecnología no estaba madura y tuvieron un fallo de seguridad en su wallet, mucha gente perdió sus tokens.

2- esán a punto de sacar la crisálida y otras mejoras.

Quizás después se vaya al garete si no funciona bien, pero no creo que sea antes de esto. (pero vamos lo digo por decir, no como experto)


----------



## Locoderemate (23 Feb 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> De Agosto de 2017 a Noviembre cayó desde 1$ que fue su máximo hasta 0.36$. Luego se fue a máximos historicos. Se repetira la historia?, Vamos a un Cripto invierno de 1 año o mas?, Existe el Mas alla?, Hay vida en Marte?,



Lo que si hizo fue ir de 1,50 a 1$ antes d maximos


----------



## Locoderemate (23 Feb 2021)

No creo que btc haga eso. D hecho si empiezan a entrar empresas de inversion en btc como se anuncia se va pa arriba, no hay mas.

Pero no sé


----------



## Locoderemate (23 Feb 2021)

En realidad los mercados dan muchas vueltas y son bastante irracionales. Es dificil adivinar por donde iran los tiros. Igual el jueves o viernes iota se pone a a 2$ o 0.3$, como se pone en lateral. No sabemos cuando le ponen pasta o la quitan.

De todos modos, tengo muchas ganas de ver q hace chrysalis, espero no decepcionarme


----------



## easyridergs (23 Feb 2021)




----------



## jm666 (23 Feb 2021)




----------



## Locoderemate (23 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 580708
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 580709
> ...



Que es esto ultimo, que habla de una app que ha subido a google play?


----------



## jm666 (23 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Que es esto ultimo, que habla de una app que ha subido a google play?



my fault srry


----------



## jm666 (23 Feb 2021)




----------



## jm666 (23 Feb 2021)




----------



## Parlakistan (23 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 580750
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 580755
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 580752



Muy interesante eso! Puede que veamos noticias muy buenas en algún listado de exchange top...


----------



## Locoderemate (23 Feb 2021)

En realidad solo los puntos 3 y 1. Solo a dia de hoy necesita 2.


----------



## jm666 (23 Feb 2021)

IOTA smart contracts


*An Introduction to IOTA Smart Contracts*
May 06, 2020


The concept of a smart contract was invented by Nick Szabo in the 90s in his paper titled Forming and Securing Relationships on Public Networks. In this paper, he envisioned contract rules encoded as computer code. 

For example, a smart contract could be programmed for the following agreement:

_If flight F is delayed for more than 3 hours, then pay insurance amount A to Alice’s account._

‘The flight is delayed’ is a condition of the agreement and ‘pay insurance amount A to Alice’ is a consequence of that condition.


“On-chain” smart contracts, such as those on Ethereum, are part of the core protocol. This means that they are executed and validated by all nodes in the network.

*Advantages*


The security of smart contracts is proportional to the size of the network
Smart contracts can transfer tokens from their account without providing a signature
*Disadvantages*


Smart contracts scale poorly because their programs must be executed by all nodes
Smart contracts are subject to network transaction fees, which are as volatile as the underlying token price
The average cost of a smart contract transaction is roughly proportional to the underlying token price

“Off-chain” smart contracts are executed outside of the core protocol. Only a subset of nodes, called a committee, need to execute them and a consensus can be reached outside of the core protocol.

*Advantages*


Smart contracts do not put a burden on the rest of the network
The average cost of a smart contract transaction is low and predictable
The necessary level of decentralization (and therefore security) of a smart contract can be adjusted to each use case.
*Disadvantages*


To transfer tokens, smart contract programs must sign transactions to prove they have access to the account address
The decentralization (and therefore the security) of smart contracts depends on the size of the committee, the members of the committee, and the entity that sets up the committee


IOTA Smart Contracts are defined as _immutable state machines_: 


*State machine:*Each smart contract has a state, which is attached to the Tangle. The state contains data such as account balances, input conditions and consequences over time. Each state update represents a *state transition *on the Tangle.
*Immutable:*The state and the smart contract program code are both immutable because they are stored on the Tangle. The state can be incrementally updated by attaching new transactions to the Tangle.
*

There are many possible reasons for wanting to create or run a smart contract. One reason is the rewards.

Although IOTA transactions are feeless, IOTA smart contracts present an opportunity for businesses to charge a fee in IOTA tokens such as for covering operational costs. We call this fee a reward. *


An Introduction to IOTA Smart Contracts



*IOTA Smart Contracts Pre-Alpha Released*
Oct 02, 2020
IOTA Smart Contracts Pre-Alpha Released





Launch prevista Q3 2021


----------



## paketazo (23 Feb 2021)

llego de currar y veo que ha tocado 0,89$... que cojones habéis tocado?. Me voy y os la dejo por encima de 1,40$ y entre vosotros la bajais a estos precios.

No voy a vivir siempre ,¡eh!, así que a ver si aprendemos a cuidarla un poco.

Tengo la semana liada, así que hablaré con los Bogdanof y a ver si para el fin de semana la dejamos sobre 1,30$ para ir abriendo boca, a ver como les pillo.

Uno de ellos me ha dicho que la quiere a 0,70$, espero que no sea cabezón y nos la alegre un poco, que en dos días ha desaparecido la euforia, y los hilos de hacienda y plusvalías ya van cayendo en olvido.


----------



## jm666 (23 Feb 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> llego de currar y veo que ha tocado 0,89$... que cojones habéis tocado?. Me voy y os la dejo por encima de 1,40$ y entre vosotros la bajais a estos precios.
> 
> No voy a vivir siempre ,¡eh!, así que a ver si aprendemos a cuidarla un poco.
> 
> ...



Si es que no se puede dejarnos solos xD


----------



## Zelofan (23 Feb 2021)

Me han mandado el tipico mensaje de publicidad de yoigo. Lo abro le hecho el vistazo de 1 segundo y le doy a borrar, lo normal. Pero justo antes de darle a borrar e leido IoT ... y he pensado eso me suena de algo... mirar lo que aparece en la publi de yoigo.


----------



## jm666 (23 Feb 2021)

Zelofan dijo:


> Me han mandado el tipico mensaje de publicidad de yoigo. Lo abro le hecho el vistazo de 1 segundo y le doy a borrar, lo normal. Pero justo antes de darle a borrar e leido IoT ... y he pensado eso me suena de algo... mirar lo que aparece en la publi de yoigo.
> Ver archivo adjunto 580882



Sí, hay mucha gente trabajando en esto, los sensores y microcontroladores cada día más potenetes y baratos, esto unido a la 5G hará de nuestras vidas (no sé exactamente que poner aquí), pero hay unas gorras con leds en la visera muy bonitas xD


----------



## jm666 (23 Feb 2021)

Zelofan dijo:


> Me han mandado el tipico mensaje de publicidad de yoigo. Lo abro le hecho el vistazo de 1 segundo y le doy a borrar, lo normal. Pero justo antes de darle a borrar e leido IoT ... y he pensado eso me suena de algo... mirar lo que aparece en la publi de yoigo.
> Ver archivo adjunto 580882



Lo bueno de esto para IOTA , por lo que voy viendo, es que se ajusta muy bien a todo el IoT con la particularidad que puedes cobrar por los datos que compartas, por ejempolo una cámara o un drone, unido a los smart contracts parece muy buena idea. Pero como todo dependerá de muchos factores. Fíjate Microsoft, con un software casi robado y la mierda que siempre ha sido y mira donde está, no siempre ganan los buenos, supongo.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (23 Feb 2021)

Yo he huido como una rata.... Suerte


----------



## jm666 (23 Feb 2021)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Yo he huido como una rata.... Suerte



En este momento no creo que la suerte influya mucho, tiene que sacar la crisálida y exportar todos los tokens viejos, en ese momento tendrá que subir, no sé nicuánto, cuándo, ni como pero viendo como funciona este mercado, me da que la peña apostará solo por temor a perdérselo.(que conste que hablo desde mi punto de vista totalmente inexperto en este mundillo mercantil)


----------



## Pajarotto (23 Feb 2021)

Yo estaba convencido para entrar en el mundillo a comprar iotas y en caída libre y sin frenos. Menudos gurús estáis hechos.


----------



## medion_no (23 Feb 2021)

Yo ya vendi todo mi iota, compre bnb con el dinero a mitad de su subida, vendi arriba a 270 euros, compre cuando bajo a 180 otra vez con todo, volvi a vender arriba a 250 en la otra minisubida y ya he recogido mis ganancias. Os lo adverti. Y yo era el loco.


----------



## Nostalgia (23 Feb 2021)

medion_no dijo:


> Yo ya vendi todo mi iota, compre bnb con el dinero a mitad de su subida, vendi arriba a 270 euros, compre cuando bajo a 180 otra vez con todo, volvi a vender arriba a 250 en la otra minisubida y ya he recogido mis ganancias. Os lo adverti. Y yo era el loco.



la peli que te has montao


----------



## medion_no (23 Feb 2021)

Nostalgia dijo:


> la peli que te has montao



La peli, no, mis movimientos los anuncie varios post atras en el foro XD.


----------



## jm666 (23 Feb 2021)

medion_no dijo:


> La peli, no, mis movimientos los anuncie varios post atras en el foro XD.



yo hice lo mismo con BNB y le saque 30% pero no juego mucho, IOTA subirá a donde estaba cuando suba BTC, no me preocupa.


----------



## Covid-8M (24 Feb 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Yo estaba convencido para entrar en el mundillo a comprar iotas y en caída libre y sin frenos. Menudos gurús estáis hechos.



Vaya suerte has tenido. Un descuento siempre se agradece no?


----------



## medion_no (24 Feb 2021)

Se especula, se sacan ganancias y se recompra cuando este mas abajo con la mitad (si es que le tienes fe a la moneda, que esa es otra). Por dos simples razones, tener siempre efectivo limpio a mano por si surge otra oportunidad mejor y no entrar nunca en numeros rojos (tanto en tu cartera, como a una inversion de riesgo nueva). Eso es de primero de las criptos.

Ya si empezamos a hablar de diversificar las carteras a varios activos a alguno le da un patatus supongo.

Son consejos simples pero a mas de un usuario con poca experiencia en esto le ayudaran.


----------



## paketazo (24 Feb 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> llego de currar y veo que ha tocado 0,89$... que cojones habéis tocado?. Me voy y os la dejo por encima de 1,40$ y entre vosotros la bajais a estos precios.
> 
> No voy a vivir siempre ,¡eh!, así que a ver si aprendemos a cuidarla un poco.
> 
> ...



Bogdanof ya nos la ha puesto en las puertas de 1,30$, ahora el que se quiera salir por que piensa que podría volver a bajar tiene una oportunidad.

Para los hold, por encima de 0,70$ no hay problema


----------



## Amapizpis (24 Feb 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Bogdanof ya nos la ha puesto en las puertas de 1,30$, ahora el que se quiera salir por que piensa que podría volver a bajar tiene una oportunidad.
> 
> Para los hold, por encima de 0,70$ no hay problema



Uno que acerto (lo dijo el 20/2) en forocoches que BTC bajaria a 45K ha dicho que espera que ahora la cosa se estabilice arriba o incluso rompa maximos (aunque no por mucho, en el caso de IOTA calculo que podria llegar a 1,70$-1,80$-1,90$) para luego pegarse una hostia profunda en 1-2semanas hasta los 41-42K y a partir de alli seguir ya la tendencia alcista.

Yo me saldre para comprar mas abajo pero no ahora, lo hare a lo largo de la semana que viene.


----------



## Locoderemate (24 Feb 2021)

Amapizpis dijo:


> Uno que acerto (lo dijo el 20/2) en forocoches que BTC bajaria a 45K ha dicho que espera que ahora la cosa se estabilice arriba o incluso rompa maximos (aunque no por mucho, en el caso de IOTA calculo que podria llegar a 1,70$-1,80$-1,90$) para luego pegarse una hostia profunda en 1-2semanas hasta los 41-42K y a partir de alli seguir ya la tendencia alcista.
> 
> Yo me saldre para comprar mas abajo pero no ahora, lo hare a lo largo de la semana que viene.



Aun veremos iota tocar 2€ antes de terminar la semana, como pronosticaban en reddit.


----------



## Amapizpis (24 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Aun veremos iota tocar 2€ antes de terminar la semana, como pronosticaban en reddit.



crucemos los dedos, como venda en 2$ y luego pueda recomprar el doble en 1$ es que me puto corro


----------



## paketazo (24 Feb 2021)

Partiendo de la premisa que nadie tiene puta idea de como reaccionará esto. Salvo los que poseen el control de los exchanges grandes, uno debe plantearse su estrategia basándose en toda la información que pueda poseer, pero sobre todo que pueda interpretar de manera fiable.

Lo de ayer no fue lógico, todo cayó de un modo exagerado, y la volatilidad se incrementó una barbaridad. Generalmente este tipo de sucesos se suelen dar en finales de ciclo, pero son solo un aviso.

En renta variable a veces se ven, y suelen ir acompañados de rebotes hacia dobles techos o triples, para luego caer lentamente en una larga distribución.

¿estamos en este punto?

Si nos basamos en los patrones de BTC, este sugiera que podría seguir subiendo al menos hasta los 70.000$ o más, pero yo le veo un problema, y es que gran parte de la gente es lo que piensa sucederá, y cuando muchos piensan algo, no suele cumplirse.

Yo siempre recomiendo hacer ROI, y mantener la parte del proyecto que se esté dispuesto a holdear con perdidas mucho tiempo, ya que de una semana para otra esto puede volar y hacer un 10X, pero bien es cierto que hemos vivido unas subidas tremendas desde 0,08$ o para BTC desde 3800$ en los picos de COVID y pánico global.

Obrad en consecuencia, y siempre teniendo balas en la recámara y templanza para permanecer tanto dentro en momento de pánico, como fuera en plena euforia.

El sentimiento ahora mismo es ambiguo, y el alcismo de estas semanas podría pasar factura en forma de bajismo de varias semanas.

Todo se suele terminar equilibrando, así que mucha suerte con vuestras decisiones.


----------



## Locoderemate (24 Feb 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Partiendo de la premisa que nadie tiene puta idea de como reaccionará esto. Salvo los que poseen el control de los exchanges grandes, uno debe plantearse su estrategia basándose en toda la información que pueda poseer, pero sobre todo que pueda interpretar de manera fiable.
> 
> Lo de ayer no fue lógico, todo cayó de un modo exagerado, y la volatilidad se incrementó una barbaridad. Generalmente este tipo de sucesos se suelen dar en finales de ciclo, pero son solo un aviso.
> 
> ...



Yo no tengo ni puta idea pero me da la impresion de q quieren domar un poco la bestia (btc) para q vayan entrando mas institucionales. Lo digo pq me da la impresion q el bitcoin queria seguir subiendo a lo loco, y "lo han bajado". Por esto ha hecho este movimiento extraño. Incluso pienso q lo querian bajar mas pero no han podido.


----------



## paketazo (24 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Yo no tengo ni puta idea pero me da la impresion de q quieren domar un poco la bestia (btc) para q vayan entrando mas institucionales. Lo digo pq me da la impresion q el bitcoin queria seguir subiendo a lo loco, y "lo han bajado". Por esto ha hecho este movimiento extraño. Incluso pienso q lo querian bajar mas pero no han podido.



Aquí tienes la gráfica de BTC en lineal y en logarítmica.

¿si la interpretas según la primera impresión que te transmite cada una y pensando en invertir o no , que piensas al respecto?

¿compreo, vendo, espero?

Y recuerda que expresan lo mismo de un modo diferente.


----------



## Periplo (24 Feb 2021)

Wow creo que es hora de meterle algo a Iota antes que se dispare el cohete...pensaba que bajaria algo mas...siempre apurando


----------



## Locoderemate (24 Feb 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Aquí tienes la gráfica de BTC en lineal y en logarítmica.
> 
> ¿si la interpretas según la primera impresión que te transmite cada una y pensando en invertir o no , que piensas al respecto?
> 
> ...



Buena pregunta, yo compraria y aguantaria, pq aun tiene recorrido, pero si sube muy rapido este recorrido sera menor y la correccion mas profunda. Si va subiendo mas despacio el recorrido es mayor dado que vas distribuyendo las grandes correcciones. Ademas, si el crecimiento es mas paulatino y las correcciones menores aunque a la larga se llegue al mismo punto la sensacion de estabilidad es mucho mayor y por ello, da mucha mas confianza. Y eso buscan los institucionales.


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Feb 2021)

medion_no dijo:


> Se especula, se sacan ganancias y se recompra cuando este mas abajo con la mitad (si es que le tienes fe a la moneda, que esa es otra). Por dos simples razones, tener siempre efectivo limpio a mano por si surge otra oportunidad mejor y no entrar nunca en numeros rojos (tanto en tu cartera, como a una inversion de riesgo nueva). Eso es de primero de las criptos.
> 
> Ya si empezamos a hablar de diversificar las carteras a varios activos a alguno le da un patatus supongo.
> 
> Son consejos simples pero a mas de un usuario con poca experiencia en esto le ayudaran.



Hasta que te metan un dildo rojo o verde bien dentro y te deje fuera. Todos los traders acaban palmando a la larga a no ser que seas un Jdnec que sepa muy bien lo que hace.


----------



## davitin (24 Feb 2021)

Lo que va a pasar no lo sabe nadie.

Eso sí, con Iota en 1.29 y BTC en 50k....como BTC pegue el estirón Iota se va a los 2$ seguro.

Aún así, BTC se está conteniendo, lo mismo vuelve a haber otra bajada antes de volver a subir.


----------



## Snowball (24 Feb 2021)

hoy es la presentacion de DELL, creo que a las 4 PM hora yankee costa Este

A ver si le da gasolina para irnos a los 2 $ y seguir con la hoja de ruta de Reddit


----------



## Snowball (24 Feb 2021)

una sucursal del NWO,*el World Economic Forum* menciona a IOTA junto con Etherum






This is how blockchain can help fight pandemics


----------



## Snowball (24 Feb 2021)

*Together IOTA and Dell Technologies Demonstrate First Data Confidence Fabric*
_About this webinar
As organizations across the globe begin to recognize the importance of data-driven strategies, they can quickly identify opportunities to substantially transform various aspect of their business. Using today’s emerging technologies including edge computing, AI, 5G and multi-cloud architectures, the adoption will require the business to evolve and become more open and agile. With these solutions, data trustworthiness is of the utmost importance in every discussion and at every point in the data journey. To capitalize on the opportunities to gain greater real-time trust in the data generated, organizations need a holistic edge data confidence strategy and solution. Join us in discussions with industry thought leaders, Steve Todd, Dell Technologies, Paul O’Neill, Intel and Mathew Yarger, IOTA, as they demonstrate Project Alvarium, a Data Confidence Fabric, built to measure and score the trustworthiness of data._

Together IOTA and Dell Technologies Demonstrate First Data Confidence Fabric


----------



## kpik (24 Feb 2021)

Amapizpis dijo:


> Uno que acerto (lo dijo el 20/2) en forocoches que BTC bajaria a 45K ha dicho que espera que ahora la cosa se estabilice arriba o incluso rompa maximos (aunque no por mucho, en el caso de IOTA calculo que podria llegar a 1,70$-1,80$-1,90$) para luego pegarse una hostia profunda en 1-2semanas hasta los 41-42K y a partir de alli seguir ya la tendencia alcista.
> 
> Yo me saldre para comprar mas abajo pero no ahora, lo hare a lo largo de la semana que viene.



Según el a lo largo de hoy o mañana volvemos a 47-48 para o bien subir con fuerza o bien irnos a 42 antes de despegar. Opiniones? Negrofuturo mojate xd


----------



## davitin (24 Feb 2021)

Que coño está pasando? BTC lleva estático desde esta mañana.


----------



## Snowball (24 Feb 2021)

*IOTA coming to Bitfinex Borrow?

*


----------



## T-34 (24 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> *IOTA coming to Bitfinex Borrow?
> 
> *



IOTA lleva en bitfinex desde hace años, en 2017 ya estaba...


----------



## Integer (24 Feb 2021)

T-34 dijo:


> IOTA lleva en bitfinex desde hace años, en 2017 ya estaba...



Están hablando de habilitar el servicio Bitfinex Borrow con IOTA.

Esto es, pedir un préstamo de IOTAS y dejar como garantía otras criptos.


----------



## T-34 (24 Feb 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Están hablando de habilitar el servicio Bitfinex Borrow con IOTA.
> 
> Esto es, pedir un préstamo de IOTAS y dejar como garantía otras criptos.



hostia vale, con razon pone borrow, perdon por el error jajaja


----------



## Locoderemate (24 Feb 2021)

kpik dijo:


> Según el a lo largo de hoy o mañana volvemos a 47-48 para o bien subir con fuerza o bien irnos a 42 antes de despegar. Opiniones? Negrofuturo mojate xd



Interesante, veremos


----------



## medion_no (24 Feb 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Hasta que te metan un dildo rojo o verde bien dentro y te deje fuera. Todos los traders acaban palmando a la larga a no ser que seas un Jdnec que sepa muy bien lo que hace.



Evidentemente te puedes quedar fuera pero aquí hemos venido a jugar.


----------



## Snowball (24 Feb 2021)

*IOTA in 2021 is very different from IOTA in 2017*


_Dominik Schiener, pointed to how by 2021 and 2022 there is going to be lot of exciting news about adoption. He pointed to how in the past year, the exciting news was about PayPal. Lot of crypto integration is expected in the forth coming year.

IOTA rarely like to talk about the price because, they really believe in fundamentals and value creation. They are looking to ensure that everything they create gets adopted in the real world.

He points to how they have lot of projects and that despite all the promises, in the end what matters is the delivery. He stated that IOTA in 2021 is very different from IOTA in 2017.

In the IOTA Foundation they have a well-organized structural foundation. He pointed to how they are really one of the best teams, in this entire space that fundamentally understands crypto and distributed ledgers. He stated that they are the leading team when it comes to DEX, and that really is a pretty good combination when it comes to building, but just a protocol, but really an entire ecosystem that is going to be adopted. 

Dominik was excited thinking about how this evolution will look like. As he mentioned he was talking about the most important delivery which is Chrysalis. He stated that it is also a sort of a statement to how the IOTA have evolved themselves as a project.

*IOTA Engineering expressed that Chrysalis will change all of the developer tools and node software in the IOTA ecosystem. *They also stated that they are already working on a lot of new documentation for all of this. Important to note that there is a page*, which gives all the detail about the fundamental changes to the IOTA protocol, which will be deployed in 2021 in the release called Chrysalis.*

There will be new addresses in IOTA and all the addresses will have an IOTA prefix. They are preparing a simplified series in which they are set to explain all the upgrades. In the series they are set to explain, what chrysalis is what it enables and a lot of guides that all can look at.

He stated that they have reached out to exchanges so that they work on the migration and many of them are well committed to implement the needed changes, so that they are able to accept the process and also there will be in addition to all that a token migration.
_
IOTA in 2021 is very different from IOTA in 2017


----------



## jm666 (24 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> IOTA rarely like to talk about the price because, they really believe in fundamentals and value creation. They are looking to ensure that everything they create gets adopted in the real world.



Agree!


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Feb 2021)




----------



## itaka (24 Feb 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Están hablando de habilitar el servicio Bitfinex Borrow con IOTA.
> 
> Esto es, pedir un préstamo de IOTAS y dejar como garantía otras criptos.



puedes explicar las ventajas que tiene eso ? No veo el sentido, vamos una pequeña explicación sería de agradecer


----------



## Snowball (24 Feb 2021)

*IOTA Zebra Vaccination Card Demo*


----------



## Locoderemate (24 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> *IOTA Zebra Vaccination Card Demo*



Tocate los huevos, ahora iota servira para quitarnos derechos y servicios con la escusa de las putas vacunas.


----------



## paketazo (24 Feb 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Bogdanof ya nos la ha puesto en las puertas de 1,30$, ahora el que se quiera salir por que piensa que podría volver a bajar tiene una oportunidad.
> 
> Para los hold, por encima de 0,70$ no hay problema



Bueno, como habéis visto Bogdanof es generoso, nos llevó a esos 1.30$ para vender a gusto y poder recomprar abajo.

Ahora dice que tiene dudas, y no sabe si mandarla a 0,70$ estas semanas, mientras se piensa los 38.000$ de BTC, de todos modos sminem quiere los 70.000$ en BTC a ver si tiene fuelle suficiente, en tres días saldremos de dudas como mucho, yo por lo que mi respecta veo mucho miedo tras la vela roja de ayer que ha dejado temblando muchas carteras tras saltar stops y ahora se plantean si reentrar al mercado o esperar corrección.


----------



## Integer (24 Feb 2021)

itaka dijo:


> puedes explicar las ventajas que tiene eso ? No veo el sentido, vamos una pequeña explicación sería de agradecer



A priori es un servicio más que implementan con IOTA, y es buena señal.

Como servicio, es un préstamo, como cualquier otro, pero la garantía o colateral la pones con criptos en vez de un piso.

Supongo que la inmediatez es uno de los puntos fuertes. También veo que lo puedes gastar fuera de bitfinex, poca broma:

*You may use the funds either on the Bitfinex platform or for any purchase outside of the Bitfinex platform. Bitfinex Borrow lets you borrow funds in the same way as a traditional loan service where you can use the funds to purchase a new computer, buy a holiday package, or finance a project.

Y abro pregunta para debate:*

Pongamos por caso que pido 10000€ en bitfinex borrow con su equivalente en criptos como colateral. Saco los 10000 al banco (es un préstamo, no tributa) y liquido el préstamo en bitfinex con el colateral.

¿Cómo se le queda el culo a hacienda?


----------



## paketazo (24 Feb 2021)

Correcto, ahora solo has de aclarar dos cosas:

1- ¿Impulso al alza?

2-¿Impulso a la baja?

Un saludo


----------



## paketazo (24 Feb 2021)

llevo un tiempo mosqueado con lo que leo al respecto de BTC y sus patrones.

Parece que aquí hasta el tato sabe lo que va a hacer BTC y esto ha hecho que las predicciones inciertas, se conviertan en teoría científica.

Leo por todas partes que a BTC le falta todavía un tramo de subida, que si se va a 120.000$, que esto es solo una pequeña bajada, que estamos en altseason y que todo doblará o irá a los máximos del 2017...

y yo pregunto ¿por que cojones habría de ser así?

Los patrones están precisamente para romperse a causa de que todos esperan que se cumplan.

Ejemplo:

Si todos esperamos que BTC llegue a 100.000$ y luego caiga, pues yo pienso ¡joder, pondré orden a 99.000$ por si acaso!

Pues ahora apliquemos esto a cientos de miles de ordenes y a cientos de miles de stops.

Jamás en los mercados ha sucedido algo que se esperase por todos, y sin embargo lo más probable es que suceda lo que nadie espera.

¡ojo!, no hablo de que tenga que bajar a apoyar en 38.000$, quizá los que vendan a 120.000$ pensando que es fin de ciclo vean como se va a 500.000$, o los que la esperan en 38.000$ a que cierre la salida gorda de "tesla" vean como derrapa hasta 20.000$

Yo no tengo ni idea de lo que sucederá, pero lo que sí pienso, es que los patrones que se supone pasarán, creo que no , no pasarán, o no al menos como espera casi el 90% de los que andamos por aquí.


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Tocate los huevos, ahora iota servira para quitarnos derechos y servicios con la escusa de las putas vacunas.



Es una herramienta perfecta de tocar los huevos, es cierto.


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Feb 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> llevo un tiempo mosqueado con lo que leo al respecto de BTC y sus patrones.
> 
> Parece que aquí hasta el tato sabe lo que va a hacer BTC y esto ha hecho que las predicciones inciertas, se conviertan en teoría científica.
> 
> ...



Eso te pasa por leer a gente que sabe. Entra al foro de investing o al que abren los cuñaos en burbuja y te dirán lo de siempre, que bitcoin va a caer y hasta algunos vaticinan precios de 15k...


----------



## paketazo (24 Feb 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Eso te pasa por leer a gente que sabe. Entra al foro de investing o al que abren los cuñaos en burbuja y te dirán lo de siempre, que bitcoin va a caer y hasta algunos vaticinan precios de 15k...



no leo investing, sobre todo lo leo en Reddit y en bitcointalk.

En habla hispana solo leo burbuja

Un saludo


----------



## INE (24 Feb 2021)

¿Tiene IOTA vida propia es una sombra de BTC?


----------



## INE (25 Feb 2021)




----------



## jm666 (25 Feb 2021)

INE dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 581890
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 581891
> ...



yo creo que sí


----------



## Locoderemate (25 Feb 2021)

> ¿Tiene IOTA vida propia es una sombra de BTC?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me he fijado que desde el lunes iota parece anticiparse por unos minutos el movimiento de btc. No se si alguien lo puede corroborar.


----------



## Locoderemate (25 Feb 2021)

Bueno, parece que ha tocado los 48, casi 47k y vuelve a subir.


----------



## paketazo (25 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Bueno, parece que ha tocado los 48, casi 47k y vuelve a subir.



Si aguanta un par de días por encima de 50k, el panorama es bueno. Si pierde los 45k podría caer mucho más. 

Veremos el fin de semana donde la quieren


----------



## Locoderemate (25 Feb 2021)

Tengo casi por seguro que hoy no veremos a iota en los 2$ como estipulaba el pronóstico de reddit... ni probablemente en los póximos días. Ya la semana que viene veremos.


----------



## Patrimonialista (25 Feb 2021)

De que pronóstico hablas? Puedes poner el link por favor?


----------



## jm666 (25 Feb 2021)

algún comentario sobre esto?, están probando la máquina?


----------



## davitin (25 Feb 2021)

Para cuando era exactamente lo de crisalys?


----------



## jm666 (25 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Para cuando era exactamente lo de crisalys?


----------



## Suburban2 (25 Feb 2021)

Ver archivo adjunto 582037

[/QUOTE]

Q1 - Estamos en Marzo ya, como aquel que dice, a ver cuando IF get their ASS into gear!


----------



## jm666 (25 Feb 2021)

Suburban2 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 582037



Q1 - Estamos en Marzo ya, como aquel que dice, a ver cuando IF get their ASS into gear!
[/QUOTE]
Los tiempos de desarrollo se suelen alargar siempre, hay que tener paciencia, la clave es que no la caguen como en el 2017


----------



## paketazo (25 Feb 2021)

este año IOTA se juega pasar a las ligas grandes o seguir prometiendo el oro del moro.

Chrysalis es el primer paso de gigante y si lo hace bien y en fecha, IOTA debería dar un salto cualitativo.

Más exchanges la listarán, y sobre todo atraerá la atención de algún fondo que meta pasta de verdad aquí, no nosotros, que seguro no poseemos ni el 0,005% de IOTA ¿o quizá sí?

Suerte, y esperemos que BTC recupere los 50.000$


----------



## Suburban2 (25 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Q1 - Estamos en Marzo ya, como aquel que dice, a ver cuando IF get their ASS into gear!



Los tiempos de desarrollo se suelen alargar siempre, hay que tener paciencia, la clave es que no la caguen como en el 2017
[/QUOTE]

Amen.

Yo ''veo'' desacople de BTC, subidones para Junio(?) y nOviembre(?) y una perspectiva mucho mas benigna por parte del crypto-mundo y el crypto-mercado segun se vayan produciendo avances.

Pero hay que _deliver the goods_ primero.


----------



## Pajarotto (25 Feb 2021)

Suburban2 dijo:


> Pero hay que _deliver the goods_ primero.



Qué chulo que eres!!


----------



## paketazo (25 Feb 2021)

@Negrofuturo , no tengo dudas de esos 40$ si el protocolo cumple lo prometido.

Estamos en una etapa de nacimiento, tras ser embriones y fetos durante largo tiempo.

BTC es nuestro padre, y de él hemos vivido todo el camino, sus alegrías y penas han sido reflejadas en nosotros, pero podría llegar el día donde IOTA llegue a la adolescencia y pueda decidir el camino sin depender de su padre.

LINK

DOT

ETH

Probaron las mieles de BTC y finalmente dieron el salto cualitativo y de precio que las desmarcaron, ahora siguen de vez en cuando bailando al son de su padre, pero en su momento supieron tomar su camino y crecer.

IOTA hará lo mismo llegado el día.

Un protocolo que engloba todo en uno solo, los límites de todo lo demás podrían ser superados en IOTA, llevamos tiempo soñando y tratando de entender ¿por que IOTA?, y poco a poco, lo que se va implementando y las próximas promesas indican que sí, que quizá estemos en el barco correcto.

Haber mantenido el precio por encima de 1$ ha sido mérito de BTC, veremos ahora si por méritos propios logramos dar un paso más, y acercarnos al olimpo del top 10 en próximos meses.

Quién asoma la nariz en IOTA y valora sus posibilidades es raro que no se guarde un trocito para "después", veremos si ese después se convierte en "ahora" algún día.


----------



## Amapizpis (25 Feb 2021)

7 horas y media para los 2$


----------



## Locoderemate (25 Feb 2021)

Amapizpis dijo:


> 7 horas y media para los 2$



Le pondre 20€ mas a ver si llega


----------



## paketazo (25 Feb 2021)

Tendencia creciente en BTC, el gráfico de 15 minutos la revela. La venta está si pierde la línea. De momento IOTA replica a BTC al milímetro.


----------



## davitin (26 Feb 2021)

Buenos días.

En qué punto rebotó BTC la última vez? 45k? Estamos en esa franja otra vez.


----------



## Parlakistan (26 Feb 2021)

Están corrigiendo las bolsas fuerte debido a que los bonos están cayendo (huelen a cadáver). La burbuja de los bonos ha empezado a despeñarse, pero ese dinero a la larga debe de ir a prados más verdes.


----------



## paketazo (26 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> En qué punto rebotó BTC la última vez? 45k? Estamos en esa franja otra vez.



debería ir rebotando por aquí, si no, se irá a 38.000$ rapidito.

El gráfico que puse ayer era claro, se perdió la tendencia y cayó a plomo.

a lo largo del día es conveniente que rebote a 50K, si no los gráficos se van a empezar a poner feos.

IOTA por debajo de 1.10$ podría irse a los 0,70$ si BTC busca los 38K

Sigo siendo alcista, pero el riesgo es evidente.


----------



## Thundercat (26 Feb 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Están corrigiendo las bolsas fuerte debido a que los bonos están cayendo (huelen a cadáver). La burbuja de los bonos ha empezado a despeñarse, pero ese dinero a la larga debe de ir a prados más verdes.



Se acabó la época de la renta fija?? Deben ir con efecto retardado por lo del bicho


----------



## Locoderemate (26 Feb 2021)

kpik dijo:


> Según el a lo largo de hoy o mañana volvemos a 47-48 para o bien subir con fuerza o bien irnos a 42 antes de despegar. Opiniones? Negrofuturo mojate xd



Bueno, ayer nos fuimos a 48k y hoy parece querer descolgarse hasta.... 42k? Lunes subidas???


----------



## paketazo (26 Feb 2021)

Los que llegan nuevos a este mundillo irán aprendiendo la filosofía del HODL, o es eso, o es tener cada vez menos monedas con las que empezaste. Una vez, te sale bien, incluso dos o tres, pero cuando la cagas, la cagas con todo el equipo.


----------



## Locoderemate (26 Feb 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Los que llegan nuevos a este mundillo irán aprendiendo la filosofía del HODL, o es eso, o es tener cada vez menos monedas con las que empezaste. Una vez, te sale bien, incluso dos o tres, pero cuando la cagas, la cagas con todo el equipo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 582889



Si, vamos a pedir que nos induzcan un coma y nos despierten en 5 años para no sufrir el ir haciendonos ricos


----------



## paketazo (26 Feb 2021)

Antes de ir a producir dejo el teórico posible desarrollo de hoy:

Partiendo de la primera gran vela verde en 0,43$ el retroceso desde máximos 1,6$ pasa por que toquemos de nuevo 1,01$-1,05$ (ya tocado) y desde ahí rebote, si perdemos ese punto habrá bajada hasta la mecha roja de la vela de hace 4 días.

Todo esto como sabemos ligado el movimiento de BTC.

Pero ojo, podría perfectamente con el RSI en sobreventa rebotar hoy mismo.


----------



## davitin (26 Feb 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> debería ir rebotando por aquí, si no, se irá a 38.000$ rapidito.
> 
> El gráfico que puse ayer era claro, se perdió la tendencia y cayó a plomo.
> 
> ...



Si BTC baja a 38k significaría que se ha terminado el ciclo alcista?

Podría ser una buena ocasión para multiplicar posiciones....pero es un juego muy peligroso ahora mismo...


----------



## paketazo (26 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Si BTC baja a 38k significaría que se ha terminado el ciclo alcista?
> 
> Podría ser una buena ocasión para multiplicar posiciones....pero es un juego muy peligroso ahora mismo...



38K es la base del canal de largo plazo, si lo pierde habrá "problemas" en el paraíso


----------



## Integer (26 Feb 2021)

Dolor


----------



## Amapizpis (26 Feb 2021)

Estamos aguantado muy bien, en la vela anterior BTC estuvo en 45K y nosotros caimos a 0.88$, en esta BTC ha llegado a 44K y no hemos bajado del 1.02$


----------



## jm666 (26 Feb 2021)

Amapizpis dijo:


> Estamos aguantado muy bien, en la vela anterior BTC estuvo en 45K y nosotros caimos a 0.88$, en esta BTC ha llegado a 44K y no hemos bajado del 1.02$



mierda anoche reforcé a 1.08


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (26 Feb 2021)

Si volvemos otra vez a la misma history de 2017, significa que las criptos en general e IOTA en particular, aún estan verdes....o sea que hasta que no este implantado el 5-6/G nada....es como tener un Ferrari y un camino pedregoso retorcido....


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (26 Feb 2021)

Y Crisalys me genera dudas....


----------



## Locoderemate (26 Feb 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Si volvemos otra vez a la misma history de 2017, significa que las criptos en general e IOTA en particular, aún estan verdes....o sea que hasta que no este implantado el 5-6/G nada....es como tener un Ferrari y un camino pedregoso retorcido....



Desengañate, las cryptos estan verdes, las defi y oraculos tb, asi como iota a dia de hoy. Estamos invirtiendo en futuro, pero tenemos que lidiar con la especulacion que hincha los precios para luego tumbarlos. 

Pero si iota empieza a cumplir en los proximos meses lo q promete igual nos traera ella este futuro con el uso generalizado de todo este mundillo.


----------



## Locoderemate (26 Feb 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Y Crisalys me genera dudas....



Cuales?


----------



## jm666 (26 Feb 2021)

Wooou


----------



## Locoderemate (26 Feb 2021)

Estara ya iota volando hacia arriba??? Si btc sube enos minutos a + 46k vienen subidas, sino se girara e intentara tocar los 42 de nuevo


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (26 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Cuales?



Si realmente IOTA estuviera, como todas las criptos, desacoplada de BTC, estaria a 100 $....si realmente es tan prometedora ¿ a que espera, a que Papa le diga marchate de casa ?...


----------



## Locoderemate (26 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Wooou
> Ver archivo adjunto 582940



Compra o venta?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (26 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Desengañate, las cryptos estan verdes, las defi y oraculos tb, asi como iota a dia de hoy. Estamos invirtiendo en futuro, pero tenemos que lidiar con la especulacion que hincha los precios para luego tumbarlos.
> 
> Pero si iota empieza a cumplir en los proximos meses lo q promete igual nos traera ella este futuro con el uso generalizado de todo este mundillo.



Es que esto de futuro, me suena a las batallitas que cuentan los abuelos que se arrastran por el hilo del Horoh (el popular de Hoy no Mañana )....Largo Plazo.....y claro la esperanza media en España del hombre es de 80 años y menda tiene 50....o sea que no lo veré....


----------



## jm666 (26 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Compra o venta?



venta anoche
https://twitter.com/whale_alert


----------



## Locoderemate (26 Feb 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Es que esto de futuro, me suena a las batallitas que cuentan los abuelos que se arrastran por el hilo del Horoh (el popular de Hoy no Mañana )....Largo Plazo.....y claro la esperanza media en España del hombre es de 80 años y menda tiene 50....o sea que no lo veré....



O a Tesla


----------



## Amapizpis (26 Feb 2021)




----------



## davitin (26 Feb 2021)

Yo creo que a partir de aquí viene subida, si BTC hubiese tenido que bajar más ya lo habría hecho.


----------



## Locoderemate (26 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Yo creo que a partir de aquí viene subida, si BTC hubiese tenido que bajar más ya lo habría hecho.



Quieren hacerla bajar y no pueden. Aun estan en ello


----------



## Locoderemate (26 Feb 2021)

Bueno pa rriba y a no mal ritmo respecto a btc


----------



## jm666 (26 Feb 2021)

Amapizpis dijo:


>



Por lo que entiendo IOTA, con la nueva crisálida, se va adaptar perfectamente con BTC y ETH eso explca por qué van tan a la par.

Otro buen dato es lo de las múltiples addresses, eso me suena que era una cagada, mejor una única por cuenta.

Lo de los niveles de smart contract parece muy buena idea, si envías temperatura no te hace falta que el sistema lo porceso rápido, pero si es srtreaming de vídeo es necesario un nivel alto.

Buen dato también que puedas sacar benficio vendiendo tu maná, el cual sse recupera teniendo tokens o gestionando alguno de los nodos, me estuve estudiando crear un nodo y no es muy complicado.


----------



## Locoderemate (26 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Por lo que entiendo IOTA, con la nueva crisálida, se va adaptar perfectamente con BTC y ETH eso explca por qué van tan a la par.
> 
> Otro buen dato es lo de las múltiples addresses, eso me suena que era una cagada, mejor una única por cuenta.
> 
> ...



Tienes links para estudiar hacer eso del mana y los nodos?


----------



## jm666 (26 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Tienes links para estudiar hacer eso del mana y los nodos?



para configurar backend de un nodo en google firebase
The IOTA Data Marketplace: a technical introduction

mas info:
Part 1: IOTA Data Marketplace — Update

crisálida:
IOTA - A new dawn

otros:
Pollen Testnet v0.3.5 Release Notes
Quickstart for Developers
Overview | Introduction | IoT Projects | IOTA Documentation

lo del maná y los nodos lo comenta el del vídeo que posteó el amigo forero


----------



## jm666 (26 Feb 2021)

Quizás sea buena idea montar un nodo, hay que ver un montón de cosas todavía, cómo funciona y qué beneficios puede tener, pero si alguien está interesado en probar podríamos intentar algo.


----------



## paketazo (26 Feb 2021)

Si queréis hablar de temas técnicos de IOTA, tenéis por aquí a un tipo que sabe bien de lo que habla y lleva con esto años.

@easyridergs


----------



## jm666 (26 Feb 2021)

IOTA/BTC +3%


----------



## Parlakistan (26 Feb 2021)




----------



## Zelofan (26 Feb 2021)

Amapizpis dijo:


>



Creo que si aqui vamos todos con iota necesitamos saber que hemos comprado exactamente por si vamos a hacer los canelos vendiendo si consigue tener un precio caro. El mundo esta evolucionando rapidisimo y todo esto de las cripto si no se muere va a ser imparable. 
Ya que vamos con iota se podria hacer un hilo para explicar que es iota y el uso futuro que va a tener si triunfa en el mercado porque alomejor no nos conviene vender y quedarnoslo por eso de poder vender o alquilar mana, crear nodos, etc... todo eso es lo que me gustaria saber como funciona para saber lo que tengo entre manos y darle el mejor uso posible.


----------



## jm666 (26 Feb 2021)

Zelofan dijo:


> Creo que si aqui vamos todos con iota necesitamos saber que hemos comprado exactamente por si vamos a hacer los canelos vendiendo si consigue tener un precio caro. El mundo esta evolucionando rapidisimo y todo esto de las cripto si no se muere va a ser imparable.
> Ya que vamos con iota se podria hacer un hilo para explicar que es iota y el uso futuro que va a tener si triunfa en el mercado porque alomejor no nos conviene vender y quedarnoslo por eso de poder vender o alquilar mana, crear nodos, etc... todo eso es lo que me gustaria saber como funciona para saber lo que tengo entre manos y darle el mejor uso posible.



Buena idea, yo he ido recopilando info en este hilo y estudiando algunas cosas pero me considero un novato total, llevo apenas 10 días metido en las cryptos, pero como infomático si puedo decir que IOTA tiene buena pinta como sistema, en el vídeo este que quoteas también dice que se adapta a BTC yETH lo cual es muy bueno, pero no necesariamente, yo creo que podría funcionar con otros sustemas como cardano o cualquier otro, por eso me gusta mucho.

Lo del maná, según voy entendiendo, al tener tokens o gestionar un nodo, ganas maná que puedes alquilar o vender a , por ejemplo, sensores que usen los smart contracts para hacer pagos, sé que lo leí por algún lado pero no me acuerdo bien, mucha info en poco tiempo, pero la idea es esa.


----------



## jm666 (26 Feb 2021)

por cierto ADA ha tocado máximos


----------



## paketazo (26 Feb 2021)

aquí no se vende nada, solo se compran más y más hasta que se acaben.

Todos millonarios potenciales pero por orgullo no se pone ni una a la venta.

No has aprendido nada de los maximalistas de BTC, todos millonarios sin un euro en la cuenta.


----------



## jm666 (26 Feb 2021)

joer, tampoco es pa tanto pasa por hacienda si ese es el problema, piensa que es una empresa, es más, móntate tu empresa, coche, movil, ordenador, etc lo metes en gastos y te desgrava, viajes también, gastos de representación, etc, que no es para tanto.

Yo siempre digo, el mayor problema es no tener dinero xD

edito:

Si compras cas, primera vivienda también desgrava

si tienes empresa y compras local te ahorras IVA

si tienes mujer y la contratas te desgrava

si tu padre tiene mas de 50 tacos y le contratas tiene subvención de seguridad socil

contable lo metes en gastos

seguro médico privado para ti y tu familia, si titnes hijos, cuenta como gasto

todo esto haciéndolo legal y sin complicarte

no sé como tributaría una empresa de este tipo pero lo bueno es que tú decides cuánto sacas y cuánto gastas por mes, en base a eso pagarás impuestos.


edit ora vez:

si ganas menos de (no sé la cantidad está por un hil por ahí) peor 10 o 12k al año ni siquiera tienes que declarar

y si ya tienes todo esto y estás podrido de pasta, si te supone mucho problema me cambio contigo xD
consulta un asesor.


----------



## Pajarotto (26 Feb 2021)

La película que os habéis montado con las iotas jajaja


----------



## Zelofan (26 Feb 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> aquí no se vende nada, solo se compran más y más hasta que se acaben.
> 
> Todos millonarios potenciales pero por orgullo no se pone ni una a la venta.
> 
> No has aprendido nada de los maximalistas de BTC, todos millonarios sin un euro en la cuenta.



Esque esa tiene que ser la idea principal de la gente cuando se mete al bitcoin. Yo creo que la era de la especulación ya acabó, me refiero a la especulación fuerte de 300.000% y lo que les queda a esos ..... pero para la gente que entra ahora tiene que ser una decisión de ser holder porque confías en que esa divisa tiene mas valor que la que usas habitualmente por las razones que sean. Si cada vez mas gente se une a esa idea además podrás sacarle quizás un x10 en unos años por decir algo, pero eso digamos que te lo llevas de "premio" por haber confiado mucho antes en esa moneda que el resto de personas que lo van a ir haciendo después.

Creo que la divulgación del bitcoin tiene que ir por ahí y hacer entender a la gente esa idea y que es posible llevar la economía de manera sana sin empobrecer a la gente lentamente... o bruscamente cada "x" años con las crisis !


----------



## Jasa (26 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> joer, tampoco es pa tanto pasa por hacienda si ese es el problema, piensa que es una empresa, es más, móntate tu empresa, coche, movil, ordenador, etc lo metes en gastos y te desgrava, viajes también, gastos de representación, etc, que no es para tanto.
> 
> Yo siempre digo, el mayor problema es no tener dinero xD
> 
> ...



*(1) No desde hace años, las hipotecas y viviendas no desgravan, si es para una empresa te metes en un lío.*
(2) Nos ha jodido que te quitas el IVA, como cualquier material.
*(3) No por ser tu mujer, sino cualquier mujer de la cual tendrás que pagar por tenerla.*
(4) Tienes bonificación, pero le sigues teniendo que pagar.
*(5) Como a cualquiera que contrates, lógicamente, pero le tienes que pagar y te desgravas el porcentaje correspondiente, que sigues pagando más de lo que te ahorras (como mujer, padre e hijos). Si tienes que pagar 18.000 euros para desgravarte 5.000 y que tu padre/mujer cobre 12.000, prefiero quedarme con los 13.000 euros y hacer donaciones.*
(6) Esto igual que en el resto, es donde mejor lo veo.

La parte primera es típica frase en la que te metes en un lío con hacienda o te das cuenta que lo que contaban de oídas de los años 90 ya no vale en el 2020.

La parte última, tienes que declarar y más si montas una empresa hasta el último céntimo y más teniendo en cuenta que son cuentas del extranjero.

Pero tu resumen es cierto, el problema es no tener dinero, tener dinero siempre es bueno y te paga buenos asesores.


----------



## jm666 (26 Feb 2021)

Jasa dijo:


> *(1) No desde hace años, las hipotecas y viviendas no desgravan, si es para una empresa te metes en un lío.*
> (2) Nos ha jodido que te quitas el IVA, como cualquier material.
> *(3) No por ser tu mujer, sino cualquier mujer de la cual tendrás que pagar por tenerla.*
> (4) Tienes bonificación, pero le sigues teniendo que pagar.
> ...



Sí bueno lo he dicho así un poco al tuntún, como ejemplo.

Quizás si tienes mucho es malo decírselo a hacienda, pero hasta que no lo saques no pagas.

pero para que quieres el dinero?, para disfrutarlo me imagino, hay formas de hacerlo, si tienes mucho, toda la razón, contrata buenos asesores y, muy importante, que puedas confiar en ellos.

p.s. si quieres hacerlo ilegal también se puede, El mayor problema es no tener dinero, pero hay que buscar el equilibrio entre que te tomen por idiota o ser un avaricioso cabrón, término medio está bien, pero eso es ya decisión de cada uno.

edito:

y ya lo dejó aquí que no estamos saliendo del hilo. pido pendón.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (26 Feb 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> La película que os habéis montado con las iotas jajaja





Iota está a punto de despertar.


40 minutos de peli, a ver si tienes huevos.


Ojo que vale la pena.


----------



## espantapájaros (26 Feb 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Iota está a punto de despertar.
> 
> 
> 40 minutos de peli, a ver si tienes huevos.
> ...




Habla despacio y se puede poner a 2X.

A hablar de iota empieza en el minuto 27


----------



## davitin (26 Feb 2021)

Bueno esto no parece que remonte....vaticino bajada gorda para esta noche o al menos btc a 45k otra vez.


----------



## jm666 (26 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Buena idea, yo he ido recopilando info en este hilo y estudiando algunas cosas pero me considero un novato total, llevo apenas 10 días metido en las cryptos, pero como infomático si puedo decir que IOTA tiene buena pinta como sistema, en el vídeo este que quoteas también dice que se adapta a BTC yETH lo cual es muy bueno, pero no necesariamente, yo creo que podría funcionar con otros sustemas como cardano o cualquier otro, por eso me gusta mucho.
> 
> Lo del maná, según voy entendiendo, al tener tokens o gestionar un nodo, ganas maná que puedes alquilar o vender a , por ejemplo, sensores que usen los smart contracts para hacer pagos, sé que lo leí por algún lado pero no me acuerdo bien, mucha info en poco tiempo, pero la idea es esa.



Si os parece podemos crer un hilo que se llame qué es IOTA? o algo así, sugerid algo, podríamos empezar con el roadmap y el eparto de adresses que está posteado, luego los links a la página principal y de desarrlladores e ir metiendo vídeos explicativos o algo asín, las distintas partes, los usos que se le puede dar, etc

Es un monton de curro pero podemos ir poco a poco, la verdad es que si la gente lo conociera mejor quizás también se metiera, ahora mismo las cryptos están en modo especulativo, so podríamos darle un poco de conocimiento al personal.


----------



## INE (27 Feb 2021)

A IOTA le falta keroseno en el depósito, se han olvidado de repostar y va a rebufo de BTC.


----------



## Tito Pulo (27 Feb 2021)

ADA a triturado su anterior ATH mientras que Iota está todavía a un X5 del suyo.
Es mucha la diferencia, no sé si en cuanto a desarrollo y futuro también hay tal distancia.


----------



## Locoderemate (27 Feb 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> ADA a triturado su anterior ATH mientras que Iota está todavía a un X5 del suyo.
> Es mucha la diferencia, no sé si en cuanto a desarrollo y futuro también hay tal distancia.



Para la mayoria de inversores diria que si, porque desconocen el proyecto o iota les recuerda a "problemas". Hasta que chrysalis no demuestre su potencia no veremos su cotizacion ir con independencia del btc. De momento, quizas ya es mucho que siga a rebufo del btc y por encima de 1€. Pero en semanas eso puede cambiar


----------



## Harrymorgan (27 Feb 2021)

Tengo unas pocas iotas, como veis pillar 1000 eurillos mas.?

Otra cosa, he leido que por tenerlas te dan mana. Yo las tengo en Binance y no me dan nada de nada.



Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jm666 (27 Feb 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Tengo unas pocas iotas, como veis pillar 1000 eurillos mas.?
> 
> Otra cosa, he leido que por tenerlas te dan mana. Yo las tengo en Binance y no me dan nada de nada.
> 
> ...




Mana is used by every module in the protocol needing Sybil protection:


Congestion control: The amount of data one can add to the tangle is proportional to their mana. If data is added to the tangle at a max rate of 1000 KB/s (Note: here we are just using a round number for discussion purposes), then a node with 5% of the mana can add 50 KB/s of data. Specifically, a node with 0 mana can issue no transactions.
FPC: The probability a node will be queried is proportional to the amount of mana it holds.
dRNG: Top mana holders set the DRNG.
Autopeering: Nodes with similar mana peer, thus better protecting high mana nodes from eclipse attacks.

As mentioned above, mana is pledged to a node ID. Technically speaking, node operators can acquire mana in three ways:


Holding tokens: Node operators can buy tokens and pledge to their own nodes the mana generated by these tokens.
Renting mana from token holders. Rent payments could be in IOTA or cash.
Processing value traffic: A node can process payments in exchange for the mana pledged in those payments.
Explaining Mana in IOTA

Hay que esperar a la crisálida.


----------



## davitin (27 Feb 2021)

Ya somos ricos?


----------



## Harrymorgan (27 Feb 2021)

En Binance no me deja comprar Iota.. Creo que la otra vez las compré ahí... aunque quizás las cambié por eth... no me acuerdo

Donde la comprais?


----------



## Amapizpis (27 Feb 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> En Binance no me deja comprar Iota.. Creo que la otra vez las compré ahí... aunque quizás las cambié por eth... no me acuerdo
> 
> Donde la comprais?



Mi firma


----------



## Harrymorgan (27 Feb 2021)

Amapizpis dijo:


> Mi firma



Que firma? No veo ninguna firma


----------



## Amapizpis (27 Feb 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Que firma? No veo ninguna firma



Si no te sale en los hilos es que o estas desde el movil o tienes desactivadas las firmas, entra en mi perfil y dale a "Acerca de"


----------



## jm666 (27 Feb 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> En Binance no me deja comprar Iota.. Creo que la otra vez las compré ahí... aunque quizás las cambié por eth... no me acuerdo
> 
> Donde la comprais?



en binance puedes, compra USDT o BTC, ETH y luego tradeas IOTA con eso


----------



## Gian Gastone (27 Feb 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> En Binance no me deja comprar Iota.. Creo que la otra vez las compré ahí... aunque quizás las cambié por eth... no me acuerdo
> 
> Donde la comprais?



Primero compra USDT u luego MIOTA con los USDT en Binance. En BitFines existe el para MIOTA/EUR


----------



## paketazo (27 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Ya somos ricos?



Es España nunca seremos ricos, ni con IOTA a 40$, pero bueno, te tengo leído que por Sudamérica no se vive mal con "plata"


----------



## Snowball (27 Feb 2021)

EXTRA EXTRA!!

*CRYPTO SPECIAL REPORT: IOTA 2.0: Network Upgrade Holds Promise For Adoption & Growth*


*IOTA (MIOTA)*_ is an alternative Distributed Ledger Technology (DLT) platform, which uses the “Tangle”, a Directed Acyclic Graph (DAG), to enable applications primarily for the Internet of Things (IoT). IOTA is scheduled to undergo a two-part protocol upgrade, IOTA 1.5 (Chrysalis) and IOTA 2.0 (Coordicide) (Slide 2), aimed at implementing a series of major DLT technology advancements to improve network functionality and achieve greater decentralization. If successful, the upgrade could move IOTA towards its longterm goal of becoming adopted as a standard for the IoT industry. Should IOTA be adopted as a standard, it could lead to $700B+ in network economic activity from core IoT markets (Primer Report), which could translate to $280B in token network value (Slide 12). Execution and market acceptance remain key risks to success. _


CRYPTO SPECIAL REPORT: IOTA 2.0: Network Upgrade Holds Promise For Adoption & Growth - FSInsight


----------



## Amapizpis (27 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> EXTRA EXTRA!!
> 
> *CRYPTO SPECIAL REPORT: IOTA 2.0: Network Upgrade Holds Promise For Adoption & Growth*
> 
> ...


----------



## jm666 (27 Feb 2021)

*HOW IOTA IS BRIDGING FORTUNE 500 COMPANIES ONTO THE BLOCKCHAIN*

Entrevista con el Co-Founder de IOTA Dominik Schiener.

22,329 views
•Feb 24, 2021



0:00 - INTRO 
2:20 - What is IOTA & its Focus? 
5:39 - Pollen, Nectar & Honey - Iota 2.0


IOTA transaction has no fees, transactions are faster and has a purpose
Habla de los errores que cometieron en 2017/2018: ternary encoding instead of binary and quantum inmune rather than traditional cryptography

15:30 Smart contracts, micro payments, Oracles
20:10 DELL ,Intel , Accenture involved
23:00 1000 tps reliably, but sharding will be more


----------



## Snowball (27 Feb 2021)

ÑAN ÑAN

Un mercado de 11 Billones para el 2025


----------



## Gian Gastone (27 Feb 2021)

• *What could go wrong?* Upgrade may fail, not perform as expected, or not be deemed a major DLT advancement by the market. Attack-vectors or bugs may emerge. Alternative market evaluation models. Failure to gain product/market fit. Competing tech.


----------



## Locoderemate (27 Feb 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> • *What could go wrong?* Upgrade may fail, not perform as expected, or not be deemed a major DLT advancement by the market. Attack-vectors or bugs may emerge. Alternative market evaluation models. Failure to gain product/market fit. Competing tech.



Que es esto?


----------



## jm666 (27 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Que es esto?



lo que puede ir mal e impediría el ascenso de IOTA al olimpo


----------



## jm666 (27 Feb 2021)

Alguien sabe qué pasa con IOTA, lleva 5 horas prácticamente plano, qué significa eso?


----------



## Zelofan (27 Feb 2021)

ADA nos ha pasado por la derecha pero bueno quien ríe el ultimo ríe mejor.... esperemos


----------



## jm666 (27 Feb 2021)

está todo muy aburrido, creo que el lunes va a ser movido otra vez, me voy a cenar xD


----------



## Locoderemate (27 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Alguien sabe qué pasa con IOTA, lleva 5 horas prácticamente plano, qué significa eso?



Es fin d semana. Dejala hasta el lunes


----------



## jm666 (27 Feb 2021)

joder me voy a cenar y el BTC cae en picado xD

edito:

buneo soy un exagerao solo ha dado un bajoncillo xD


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> *HOW IOTA IS BRIDGING FORTUNE 500 COMPANIES ONTO THE BLOCKCHAIN*
> 
> Entrevista con el Co-Founder de IOTA Dominik Schiener.
> 
> ...



Y todas esas cagadas tienen un nombre, Come From Beyond, que además de trolear y molestar, ha retrasado el proyecto con sus chapuzas. Habrá tenido ideas muy originales como inventar pos en su día, en este proyecto ha sido hacer perder el tiempo a la if.


----------



## jm666 (28 Feb 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Y todas esas cagadas tienen un nombre, Come From Beyond, que además de trolear y molestar, ha retrasado el proyecto con sus chapuzas. Habrá tenido ideas muy originales como inventar pos en su día, en este proyecto ha sido hacer perder el tiempo a la if.



Bueno ahora se han quitado la tontería bastante, siguen a tiempo de hacer algo decente, buenas ideas y tienen los apoyos, si no la cagan con el software mucho todo es posible. Y digo mucho porque con el software siempre hay bugs, supongo que se habrán puesto las pilas, joder tienen 3124KK de market cap. y creo que eran 140 ingenieros, espero que no la jodan.


----------



## jm666 (28 Feb 2021)

como ves a BTC a corto plazo? rompera los 44K?


----------



## Tito Pulo (28 Feb 2021)

Iota ha recortado el 50% desde sus máximos.

Y cuando pudiera estar dispuesta y preparada para dar otro importante arreon arriba sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que Chrysalis va ha salir ya , justo ahora BTC se pone a corregir de manera importante, lo cual demuestra que los tiempos no son muy bien escogidos desde la fundación .

Ha sido una semana de caída en BTC y muchas Alts están a la mitad de sus máximos alcanzados.
Si está caída continua hasta los 38k aún se desangraran más.

ADA, LTC , ETH y muchas otras alcanzaron sus ATH mientras IOTA se ha quedado muy lejos.
Lo pagaremos en la corrección más que posible que se ha puesto en marcha en BTC.


----------



## paketazo (28 Feb 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Iota ha recortado el 50% desde sus máximos.
> 
> Y cuando pudiera estar dispuesta y preparada para dar otro importante arreon arriba sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que Chrysalis va ha salir ya , justo ahora BTC se pone a corregir de manera importante, lo cual demuestra que los tiempos no son muy bien escogidos desde la fundación .
> 
> ...



BTC manda, sin embargo, mírate el par IOTA/BTC, dónde parece que hay algún que otro brote verde.

No tengo dudas de que si BTC busca los 38.000$ IOTA podría perder 1$, pero quizá ya no vaya a esos 0,70$ que regía el chart de largo plazo.

No tenía dudas de que se iría allí hace una semana, sin embargo el comportamiento de IOTA no está siendo para nada malo, es más, creo que está empezando a despertar la atención de muchas comunidades que la pueden considerar una enemigo devora proyectos.

He leído preguntas en los reddits de ETH, ADA, BTC ... y los holders de esas monedas decían lo mismo ... IOTA no lo logrará, argumentando que tendrá infinidad de problemas etc ... pero no concluyen que pasaría con sus proyectos si IOTA sale adelante.

Piensa solo en un momento y dime ¿Qué pasaría si IOTA logra el 100% de su roadmap?

Pero bueno, también podemos hablar de las bondades de la piedra filosofal y decir que tenemos un alquimista cojonudo que la sacará adelante fijo, que solo necesita financiación.

Ahí, en ese termino medio es dónde está nuestra decisión.


----------



## Locoderemate (28 Feb 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Iota ha recortado el 50% desde sus máximos.
> 
> Y cuando pudiera estar dispuesta y preparada para dar otro importante arreon arriba sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que Chrysalis va ha salir ya , justo ahora BTC se pone a corregir de manera importante, lo cual demuestra que los tiempos no son muy bien escogidos desde la fundación .
> 
> ...



Paciencia.
Iota ha recortado 45% de 1,58 a 0,87 (estuvo ahi unos segundos). Pero las bueno es que parece recortar distancias con bitcoin, con lo q no tiene nada q ver la iota de hoy con la de navidad.

Dicho esto, no d scarto q btc vaua a tocar los 42k, para volver a subir, perobajar de so lo veo improbable. 

La tendencia me parece aun alcista. Es mas, pienso q cuando en unas semanas pase lo 60k iota estara por encima de los 3$. Pero veremos.


----------



## Locoderemate (28 Feb 2021)

Ademas, en serio creeis q el precio de iota a 3-5 años vista depende de lo q haga estas semanas??? 
Paciencia


----------



## Tito Pulo (28 Feb 2021)

Para que Iota cumpla en 100% de su Roadmap como mínimo tiene que acabar este año ya que su punto final es el Coordicide que lo tienen planificado para el Q3


----------



## Tito Pulo (28 Feb 2021)

Y en tantos meses puede pasar de todo, incluso ver a Iota de nuevo en los 0.5 en una hipotética caída de BTC sobre los 25/30


----------



## jm666 (28 Feb 2021)

yo pienso que al sacar la crisálida estaríamos como poco a mismo nivel que 2017, no digo en precio porque depende mucho de bitcoin, pero algo debería subir


----------



## Locoderemate (28 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> yo pienso que al sacar la crisálida estaríamos como poco a mismo nivel que 2017, no digo en precio porque depende mucho de bitcoin, pero algo debería subir



No tiene porque. Han salido nuevos proyectos bastante buenos que estan capitalizando mucho. Es dinero que por el momento no va hacia iota. Pero si iota demuestra funcionalidad entonces...


----------



## jm666 (28 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> No tiene porque. Han salido nuevos proyectos bastante buenos que estan capitalizando mucho. Es dinero que por el momento no va hacia iota. Pero si iota demuestra funcionalidad entonces...



aún así, ten en cuenta que aunque IOTA no fuera una crypto tiene un enorme potencial, están colaborando con fabricantes de microcontroladores como Nordic y gemte experta en IDs como Zebra haciendo lo del COVID pasaporte en Alemania, , pero si además permite los micropagos y smart contracts descentralizados creo que tienen una buena solución.


----------



## jm666 (28 Feb 2021)

Sí yo no tengo nada tampoco, lo preguntaba por cuándo comprar más IOTAS xD


----------



## jm666 (28 Feb 2021)

No he entendido bien, cuando dices "Si cierra más arriba, podría volver a bajar hasta este nivel." te refieres a que bajaría antes de llegar a máximos o que no llegaría a máximos?


----------



## jm666 (28 Feb 2021)

Estoy de acuerdo, pero no haría como en la película de Indiana Jones, que tiene que cruzar un puente camuflado porque está pintado como el fondo, cierra los ojos y pum, había puente xD, vaale luego consiguió el Cáliz Sagrado pero al final murieron todos los malos, bueno lo que quiero decir es que, sí, hay un salto de fé en todo lo que emprendemos pero si es con una base y algo de lógica pues tendrá muchas más posibilidades de salir adelante, tambien, y ya para enrollarme un poco, quien no arriesga no gana. 

Alea jacta est o que los dados vuelen alto.


----------



## jm666 (28 Feb 2021)

Es verdad yo me metí en IOTA por él xD me gustó el entusiasmo que le ponía, además, en el hilo de IOTA to the Moon II creo que era, y hasta el momento acertó, los que compraron a 0.4 podían haber salido a 1.56 en muy poco tiempo eso es casi un x3 en un mes creo, si?xD

Luego ya me puse a indagar y tratar de comprender de qué iba esto y la verdad me pareció muy interesante, yo trabajo con sensores basados en un microcontrolador de Nordic, el NRF52, y la verdad que el proyecto se adapta muy bien a lo que se viene en el futuro, pero como suelo reiterar no tengo ni idea de bolsa o de inversiones, simplemente me gustó la idea.


----------



## jm666 (28 Feb 2021)

Sí , eso lo entiendo perfectamente, supongo que si llega a máximos vendere una parte para recuperar la inversión y lo demas ya se verá.


----------



## Integer (28 Feb 2021)

Bueno señores, llevamos 7 días rebotando entre la MA7 y la MA25 como bola en máquina de petacos.

Mañana o pasado se juntan las líneas, a ver para dónde rompe.


----------



## Tito Pulo (28 Feb 2021)

Esta vez Jdnec dijo que compramos Iota y a los pocos días vendió todo, el mismo lo reconoció.
Desconozco si habrá vuelto a entrar ya que no lo ha confirmado.


----------



## jm666 (28 Feb 2021)

se va BTC a 38K?, algun valiente?


----------



## KAMENIKAMENI (28 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> se va BTC a 38K?, algun valiente?



La zona de 42000 debe de aguantar, si toca el 38000 será muy, pero que muy mala noticia, más que donde rebote, hay que vigilar si es rebote, mal asunto, o un nuevo impulso, con vuelta a zonas de máximos. 

Hace justo una semana lo petaba y ahora....


----------



## jm666 (28 Feb 2021)

KAMENIKAMENI dijo:


> La zona de 42000 debe de aguantar, si toca el 38000 será muy, pero que muy mala noticia, más que donde rebote, hay que vigilar si es rebote, mal asunto, o un nuevo impulso, con vuelta a zonas de máximos.
> 
> Hace justo una semana lo petaba y ahora....



si hay una fuerte resiostencia en esta zona de 42, de momento aguant pero por las noches es peor todavia, creo que son los chinos cabrones xD


----------



## Tito Pulo (28 Feb 2021)

Todas o por lo menos la mayoría están cayendo desde su ATH o incluso más arriba, ETH ,ADA,LINK,AAVE,LTC BTC y muchas más.
La putada es que Iota lo está haciendo desde los 1,58 y entonces la cosa cambia y mucho.
Si lo hubiera hecho desde los 5 o 6 dólares como las otras ahora aún cayendo un 50% estaríamos en 2,5/3 dólares y todo se vería de un color muy diferente.


----------



## KAMENIKAMENI (28 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> si hay una fuerte resiostencia en esta zona de 42, de momento aguant pero por las noches es peor todavia, creo que son los chinos cabrones xD
> [/QUO
> 
> Igual Bitcoin está haciendo un movimiento similar a este, ha perdido 15.700 puntos en una semana...
> ...


----------



## KAMENIKAMENI (28 Feb 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Todas o por lo menos la mayoría están cayendo desde su ATH o incluso más arriba, ETH ,ADA,LINK,AAVE,LTC BTC y muchas más.
> La putada es que Iota lo está haciendo desde los 1,58 y entonces la cosa cambia y mucho.
> Si lo hubiera hecho desde los 5 o 6 dólares como las otras ahora aún cayendo un 50% estaríamos en 2,5/3 dólares y todo se vería de un color muy diferente.





Tito Pulo dijo:


> Todas o por lo menos la mayoría están cayendo desde su ATH o incluso más arriba, ETH ,ADA,LINK,AAVE,LTC BTC y muchas más.
> La putada es que Iota lo está haciendo desde los 1,58 y entonces la cosa cambia y mucho.
> Si lo hubiera hecho desde los 5 o 6 dólares como las otras ahora aún cayendo un 50% estaríamos en 2,5/3 dólares y todo se vería de un color muy diferente.




El porcentaje de subida de Iota, ha hecho un x3, ha sido mayor que el de Bitcoin, por eso la caída es mayor, y también las posibles nuevas subidas, en porcentajes, si las hay, serán mayores


----------



## Thundercat (28 Feb 2021)

Se está comportando bastanter bien en mi opinión, mirad el par Ethereum/BTC como está


----------



## Locoderemate (28 Feb 2021)

Me quedaria mas tranquilo si tocara 42k... Y mañana subidas


----------



## paketazo (28 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> se va BTC a 38K?, algun valiente?



Parece inevitable, pero IOTA va bien si no baja mucho de 1$


----------



## jm666 (28 Feb 2021)

-he visto esto de Pablo Gil, 6 de Febrero acierta que subiria 55k-60k, luego predice corrección de alrededor de 28k


----------



## jm666 (28 Feb 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Parece inevitable, pero IOTA va bien si no baja mucho de 1$
> Ver archivo adjunto 584961



veremos que pasa esta noche, los últimos días subía por la mañana y bajaba por la noche y los lunes parece que se recogían los beneficios del finde, quizás ahora se revierta...


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (28 Feb 2021)

Pues iota como todas las demás cripto se está yendo to the hell. 

Hora de vender, porque esto va a seguir cayendo hasta despues de verano.


----------



## jm666 (28 Feb 2021)

PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> Pues iota como todas las demás cripto se está yendo to the hell.
> 
> Hora de vender, porque esto va a seguir cayendo hasta despues de verano.



Que va, todavía mantiene un x2 este mes, aguanta como una jabata, veremos esta noche


----------



## Locoderemate (28 Feb 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Parece inevitable, pero IOTA va bien si no baja mucho de 1$
> Ver archivo adjunto 584961



Por la grafica podria estar dos otres dias mas tonteando en estos precios hasta tocar 42k el martes o miercoles, q coincidiria con su diagonal de subida


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (28 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Que va, todavía mantiene un x2 este mes, aguanta como una jabata, veremos esta noche



Puede ser que aguante las cifras de antes de noviembre algún mes más, pero viendo que el mercado lleva subiendo 4 meses seguidos, creo que ya hemos llegado al tope , y ahora toca gran corrección hasta después del verano. 2018 fue igual. Petardazo a final de año y principios del siguiente, y bajada sostenida hasta final de septiembre.


----------



## jm666 (28 Feb 2021)

PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> Puede ser que aguante las cifras de antes de noviembre algún mes más, pero viendo que el mercado lleva subiendo 4 meses seguidos, creo que ya hemos llegado al tope , y ahora toca gran corrección hasta después del verano. 2018 fue igual. Petardazo a final de año y principios del siguiente, y bajada sostenida hasta final de septiembre.



No puedo rebatir ni poner en duda tus argumentos, pero IOTA no es solo una crypto tiene más utilidad que la simple especulación, están a punto de implementar un nuevo desarrollo y creo que eso le dará un poco de vida, creo que hay tiempo antes del bajón que se viene.


----------



## Tito Pulo (28 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> No puedo rebatir ni poner en duda tus argumentos, pero IOTA no es solo una crypto tiene más utilidad que la simple especulación, están a punto de implementar un nuevo desarrollo y creo que eso le dará un poco de vida, creo que hay tiempo antes del bajón que se viene.



Hay tiempo de que?
Si la correccion ha comenzado y BTC se va a los 25/30 con sus subidas y bajadas ya que será poco a poco, olvídate de ver a Iota alcanzar su ATH como han hecho el resto.
Es más, yo diría olvídate de verla por encima de los 0,8


----------



## jm666 (28 Feb 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Hay tiempo de que?
> Si la correccion ha comenzado y BTC se va a los 25/30 con sus subidas y bajadas ya que será poco a poco, olvídate de ver a Iota alcanzar su ATH como han hecho el resto.
> Es más, yo diría olvídate de verla por encima de los 0,8



cuantoi tiempo calculas antes de los 25/30?


----------



## davitin (1 Mar 2021)

Ahora mismo está habiendo una alt season con subidas del 30% y más para muchas shits escepto por supuesto nuestro queridísimo truño.


----------



## Snowball (1 Mar 2021)

Actualización de:



S*outhBank Investment Research have one crypto currency in their portfolio, and it’s IOTA.

*



Recomiendan acumular hasta 3.60$


----------



## Tito Pulo (1 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> cuantoi tiempo calculas antes de los 25/30?



Marzo puede ser un mes bajista, y perfectamente puede llegar a 30/35k.
Para ir más abajo deberían pasar 3 o 4 meses más ya que BTC como bien se dice es transatlántico y en esa corrección tendrá sus subidas también.

El tema es que si la dirección es hacia abajo pues Iota seguirá como siempre ha hecho a BTC.

Supongo que ya después en el segundo semestre o el último trimestre del año deberían de llegar de nuevo las subidas.


----------



## jm666 (1 Mar 2021)

Exacto, muchas veces cuando exponenmos una opinión sobre algo proyectamos un poco lo que queremos que sea en vez de lo que realmente es, siempre pasa, por eso hay que dejarlo bien claro, no sabemos lo que va pasar, señores si leen esto tengan en cuenta que puede irse al carajo en cualquier momento, así que vayan con precaución.


----------



## Amapizpis (1 Mar 2021)

Dais todos por hecho corrección tocha y larga del BTC cuando lo cierto es que la diagonal cortaba en 42K, llegamos a 43k y ahora estamos en 47k


----------



## jm666 (1 Mar 2021)

Amapizpis dijo:


> Dais todos por hecho corrección tocha y larga del BTC cuando lo cierto es que la diagonal cortaba en 42K, llegamos a 43k y ahora estamos en 47k



El lord de los hados burbujeros te oiga


----------



## KAMENIKAMENI (1 Mar 2021)

Muy importante donde llega el impulso del Bitcoin, sobre todo si es capaz de superar la zona del 52.000.

Como era de esperar, IOTA, subiendo, proporcionalmente más que el Bitcoin


----------



## davitin (1 Mar 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Actualización de:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claro, hasta 3.60, y especifican hasta el céntimo en el que hay que soltarlo.

Ya te digo yo que nadie tiene ni puta idea de lo que va a pasar, lo que hay que hacer es vender cuando creas que has ganado lo que necesitabas o lo que tenías proyectado y ya, hacer otra cosa es ir al desastre.


----------



## Locoderemate (1 Mar 2021)

KAMENIKAMENI dijo:


> Muy importante donde llega el impulso del Bitcoin, sobre todo si es capaz de superar la zona del 52.000.
> 
> Como era de esperar, IOTA, subiendo, proporcionalmente más que el Bitcoin



Yo espero otro tanto a los 42k de btc a finales de semana. Luego, o rebota fuerte hacia arriba buscando sobrepasar los 60k, o rompe tendencia alcista hacia abajo. Espero lo primero.


----------



## jm666 (1 Mar 2021)

la última compra la hice a1,10 ayer, es un 10% hoy , y no compré a 1.04 porque pensé que bajaría más, si hubiera metido 10.000 habría ganado 1000 en un día, *pero no lo hago* porque puedo perderlo, no me sobra el dinero y me jodería mucho. Por eso es absurdo quejarse, hay que ser consecuente con los actos de que cada uno realizamos y apechugar con ello.

De todas formas pienso que la lotería tiene menos probabilidades xD


----------



## jm666 (1 Mar 2021)

BTC acariciando los 50K , supongo que está noche habrá corrección , que decís?


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Mar 2021)

Olvidaros de mercados bajistas de momento, a BTC aún le queda mucha subida este año.


----------



## iaGulin (1 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> BTC acariciando los 50K , supongo que está noche habrá corrección , que decís?



Eso espero xD


----------



## Locoderemate (1 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> BTC acariciando los 50K , supongo que está noche habrá corrección , que decís?



Creo que tiene que tocar la diagonal de subida, pero creo que aun faltan unos dias


----------



## Mig29 (1 Mar 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Olvidaros de mercados bajistas de momento, a BTC aún le queda mucha subida este año.



Los que llevamos años en esto sabemos como va el tema, los novatos deberían escucharnos mas a los viejos, tenemos el culo pelado ya.
Este año promete y mucho. A mi estas correcciones me parecen sanas, y hasta el que ha entrado en máximos si mantienen la calma y la cabeza fria, van a ver recompensas cuantiosas.


----------



## jm666 (1 Mar 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Creo que tiene que tocar la diagonal de subida, pero creo que aun faltan unos dias



sí me refiero a un apequeña para reccoger beneficios


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Mar 2021)

We are excited to announce our partnership with @iota, an open-sourced, feeless data and value transfer protocol. This partnership will extend the functionality of IOTA Oracles and introduce Oracle capabilities to Zendoo.

IOTA And Horizen Partner To Expand IOTA Oracles And Zendoo - Horizen

Zen, que antes tenía otro nombre, ¿No estaba en la red ethereum?


----------



## Gian Gastone (1 Mar 2021)

Proyectos amateur para el uso de IOTA:

VID_20201125_161857.mp4




IOTA DLT brings trust to Public Drinking Water
Hackathon Proposal
GPIO configuration with Autonoma
YouTube
Automatic Water Consumption Metering with IOTA (Crypto) Payment
HackTheAlps/Ros2Tangle
IOT2TANGLE Hackathon 2020 - OXINODE
Argos Delivery (IOT2TANGLE Hackathon)
IOT2TANGLE Hackathon 2020 - AYNI
IOTA - IOT2TANGLE - Paying for food with iotas through the tangle
IoTraffic IoT2Tangle


----------



## jm666 (1 Mar 2021)

mooolaaa xD


----------



## paketazo (1 Mar 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Proyectos amateur para el uso de IOTA:
> 
> VID_20201125_161857.mp4
> 
> ...



Quizá IOTA termine siendo inevitable.


----------



## Integer (1 Mar 2021)

Nada interesante, subo el hilo que esta el spammer de cardano hundiéndo el foro.


----------



## Integer (1 Mar 2021)

Mira que bien, yo posteando pa subir el hilo y ya venía NF.

A ver si se cumple, ganas hay.


----------



## Locoderemate (1 Mar 2021)

@jm666 comentaba el otro dia abrir un hilo sobre que es iota y posibles usos. Dandole vueltas, me pregunto si seria posible usar la tecnologis tangle de iota para crear redes sociales descentralizadas tipo tweeter, instagram, facebook, etc. Alguna idea??


----------



## jm666 (1 Mar 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> @jm666 comentaba el otro dia abrir un hilo sobre que es iota y posibles usos. Dandole vueltas, me pregunto si seria posible usar la tecnologis tangle de iota para crear redes sociales descentralizadas tipo tweeter, instagram, facebook, etc. Alguna idea??



Pues creo que podría ser, sería buena idea en principio, descentralizada(no censura), privacidad, tokens únicos/smart contracts, micropagos.


----------



## Locoderemate (2 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Pues creo que podría ser, sería buena idea en principio, descentralizada(no censura), privacidad, tokens únicos/smart contracts, micropagos.



Ahora recuerdo q la nueva wallet, firefly, integrara un chat. Actuara como un precursor de red social descentralizado?


----------



## T-34 (2 Mar 2021)

Viendo el comentario de arriba me ha despertado mas aun la curiosidad de hacer pruebas, ya dije que este mes iba a comprar una raspberry pi para hacer mis pruebas, pero me ha sido imposible aguantar sin buscar en google "sensores andruinos" para ver que posibilidades hay, y son bastantes.

Pregunto si en este hilo hay algun desarrollador que quiera emprender alguna serie de pruebas reales basandonos en IOTA. Yo desde luego que lo hare, viendo el GITHUB de ese hombre no me parecio realmente complicado, e igualmente habra otras maneras, yo controlo mas de javascript, y hace tiempo que vi que IOTA tiene libreria, asi que seria darle forma y ver que tecnologias utilizar para darle el comportamiento que queramos.


----------



## jm666 (2 Mar 2021)

T-34 dijo:


> Viendo el comentario de arriba me ha despertado mas aun la curiosidad de hacer pruebas, ya dije que este mes iba a comprar una raspberry pi para hacer mis pruebas, pero me ha sido imposible aguantar sin buscar en google "sensores andruinos" para ver que posibilidades hay, y son bastantes.
> 
> Pregunto si en este hilo hay algun desarrollador que quiera emprender alguna serie de pruebas reales basandonos en IOTA. Yo desde luego que lo hare, viendo el GITHUB de ese hombre no me parecio realmente complicado, e igualmente habra otras maneras, yo controlo mas de javascript, y hace tiempo que vi que IOTA tiene libreria, asi que seria darle forma y ver que tecnologias utilizar para darle el comportamiento que queramos.



Me apunto, tengo varios sensores por aquí, temperatura, humedad, accelerometros, girosocpios, estoy usando microcontrolador de Nordic NRF52, creo que hay alguna API de ellos, al menos están colaborando con IOTA.

También he hecho funcionar un nodo IOTA, pero todavía no lo entiendo muy bien, me estoy estudiando el tema.

Releases · gohornet/hornet

esto lo puedes tener en una Raspberry yo lo metí en un laptop viejo que tengo por aquí.


----------



## jm666 (2 Mar 2021)

algunos de los chismes que uso, estoy planteándome insertármelos en el cerebelo xD


----------



## T-34 (2 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Me apunto, tengo varios sensores por aquí, temperatura, humedad, accelerometros, girosocpios, estoy usando microcontrolador de Nordic NRF52, creo que hay alguna API de ellos, al menos están colaborando con IOTA.
> 
> También he hecho funcionar un nodo IOTA, pero todavía no lo entiendo muy bien, me estoy estudiando el tema.
> 
> ...



lo que no me imagino es como guardar la informacion que el arduino o el Nordic que tu tienes puede mandar la informacion que lee del sensor que sea y enviarla a un lugar externo, ya sea por llamada a una API externa que hagamos y que esta API sea la que interactue con el tangle y registre la informacion, y para hacer esa llamada api necesita wifi o ethernet.


----------



## Integer (2 Mar 2021)

T-34 dijo:


> lo que no me imagino es como guardar la informacion que el arduino o el Nordic que tu tienes puede mandar la informacion que lee del sensor que sea y enviarla a un lugar externo, ya sea por llamada a una API externa que hagamos y que esta API sea la que interactue con el tangle y registre la informacion, y para hacer esa llamada api necesita wifi o ethernet.



Seguramente lo suyo es que se conecte todo a un gateway por Zigbee o similar, y que sea el que se encargue, como muchos pequeños sensores de domótica.

Pero el sensor ha de tener conectividad.


----------



## jm666 (2 Mar 2021)

T-34 dijo:


> lo que no me imagino es como guardar la informacion que el arduino o el Nordic que tu tienes puede mandar la informacion que lee del sensor que sea y enviarla a un lugar externo, ya sea por llamada a una API externa que hagamos y que esta API sea la que interactue con el tangle y registre la informacion, y para hacer esa llamada api necesita wifi o ethernet.






Get started with the nRF52 | Introduction | nRF52 | IoT Projects | IOTA Documentation
Set up a Bluetooth star network | How-to Guides | nRF52 | IoT Projects | IOTA Documentation


----------



## T-34 (2 Mar 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Seguramente lo suyo es que se conecte todo a un gateway por Zigbee o similar, y que sea el que se encargue, como muchos pequeños sensores de domótica.
> 
> Pero el sensor ha de tener conectividad.





jm666 dijo:


> Get started with the nRF52 | Introduction | nRF52 | IoT Projects | IOTA Documentation
> Set up a Bluetooth star network | How-to Guides | nRF52 | IoT Projects | IOTA Documentation



segun estoy mirando, al final la cuestion es que el arduino tenga conectividad a una red local y que envie un post request a un endpoint que ya puede estar alojado en una raspberry y esta sea la encargada de realizar las conexiones con el tangle y gestionar la informacion.


----------



## jm666 (2 Mar 2021)

T-34 dijo:


> segun estoy mirando, al final la cuestion es que el arduino tenga conectividad a una red local y que envie un post request a un endpoint que ya puede estar alojado en una raspberry y esta sea la encargada de realizar las conexiones con el tangle y gestionar la informacion.



Si, lo podrías conectar por BLE, Ethernet, WiFi, 4G, 5G o SMS


----------



## jm666 (2 Mar 2021)

€6.31 5% de DESCUENTO|Módulo SIM900A, tablero SMS, GSM, GPRS, STM32, transmisión de datos inalámbrica|Accesorios de tablero de demostración| - AliExpress

Este es un módulo para SIM
hay otros que puedes conectar al arduino posteo el primero que ha salido


----------



## Gian Gastone (2 Mar 2021)

Aqui teneis ejemplos para mandar transacciones en el tangle de IOTA con las API para Python, JavaSCripts y C# IOTA Developer Essentials for Python, NodeJS and C#


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Mar 2021)

Ojo a esto, Inditex y HyM inside. Mirad el vídeo, pinta brutal.


----------



## Juanita Banana (2 Mar 2021)

Gente buscando hacerse rico de golpe y porrazo. Que puede salir mal?


----------



## davitin (2 Mar 2021)

Joder que coñazo, abrid un hilo para hablar del funcionamiento técnico de Iota, este hilo es de especulación.


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Mar 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Joder que coñazo, abrid un hilo para hablar del funcionamiento técnico de Iota, este hilo es de especulación.



Se puede hablar de todo, la especulación también es un coñazo.


----------



## Locoderemate (2 Mar 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Joder que coñazo, abrid un hilo para hablar del funcionamiento técnico de Iota, este hilo es de especulación.



No es verdad.

Y para que te quedes tranquilo especulare un poco:
Viendo la resistencia de btc y el seguimiento que hace iota de este, para jueves-viernes tendras iota por encima de 2€.

¿Mas tranquilo ya?


----------



## Integer (2 Mar 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> No es verdad.
> 
> Y para que te quedes tranquilo especulare un poco:
> Viendo la resistencia de btc y el seguimiento que hace iota de este, para jueves-viernes tendras iota por encima de 2€.
> ...



Creo que apuntas muy alto en muy poco tiempo.


----------



## Locoderemate (2 Mar 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Creo que apuntas muy alto en muy poco tiempo.



Estoy especulando...


----------



## KAMENIKAMENI (2 Mar 2021)

Pinta de Hombro Cabeza Hombro en el Btc, en el 46.000 rebotará y de ahí a por el 52.000, y ese si que es un nivel muy importante


----------



## Gian Gastone (2 Mar 2021)

Las empresas comprarán IOTA después de implementar Mana: Dan Simerman
Dan Simerman, el jefe de relaciones financieras de la Fundación IOTA cree que un modelo abstracto del infame modelo stock-to-flow (S2Fv2) de PlanB, que propone un precio de Bitcoin de USD 100,000 para fines de 2021, se aplica a la tokenómica de IOTA. . Como PlanB descubrió ayer, el modelo muestra la tasa actual de BTC "*como un reloj*".

De que me suena a mi esto, ?????? El reloj de Valdeande?

En un nivel muy alto, el maná es un recurso escaso y limitado generado por el token IOTA que permite a cualquier persona enviar transacciones gratuitas en la red. Los participantes de la red IOTA generan maná al poseer tokens IOTA, lo que brinda a las naciones y empresas del mundo acceso al 'ancho de banda' en la red IOTA.

Son muy buscados y luchan por organizaciones de todo el mundo. Las frecuencias se pueden comprar en un mercado abierto y (en su mayoría) cualquiera puede intentar adquirirlas. Spectrum es la columna vertebral del siglo XX y principios del XXI. Mana tiene propiedades muy similares al espectro.


----------



## jm666 (2 Mar 2021)

*Puede IOTA tener inflación?*

No, todos sus tokens han sido liberados, por lo que no se pueden crear más y por lo tanto no puede ser inflacionario.

*Pero entonces IOTA crypto no puede subir de precio?*

Sí, el precio puede subir dependiendo de las expectaivas y el interés de los mercados.

*Pero si sube de precio y un IOTA val $40 cómo puedo pagar por una lata de 50 centimos?*

No se pueden crear nuevos tokens pero si cabe la posibilidad de que se pueda cambiar el decimal de sitio, por ejemplo si en tu wallet tienes 100 IOTAS pasarás a tener 100.000 microIOTAS

*Pero que pasa si lleno el depósito de mi coche y mientras tanto sube o baja de precio, perderé dinero o lo perderá el gasolinero? *

No, ninguno de los dos, IOTA tiene aplicaciones basadas en layers, las entidades financieras crearán/implementarán aplicaciones que funcione con IOTAS basados en FIAT o satble coins, permitiendo los servicios de pagos de una forma transparente y sin que el usuario o el proveedor tengan que comprar IOTAS.

IOTA Token | IOTA Beginners Guide
The Economic Model of IOTA

son mis conclusiones, agradezcos comentario o críticas, correciones , etc


----------



## Locoderemate (2 Mar 2021)

KAMENIKAMENI dijo:


> Pinta de Hombro Cabeza Hombro en el Btc, en el 46.000 rebotará y de ahí a por el 52.000, y ese si que es un nivel muy importante



A btc no le veo la figura hch. Veo subida a dos aceleraciones distintas y caida, pero ningun hombro izquierdo.


----------



## Locoderemate (2 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> *Puede IOTA tener inflación?*
> 
> No todos sus tokens han sido liberados, por lo que no se pueden crear más y por lo tanto no puede ser inflacionario.
> 
> ...



Me pensaba q iota, al contrario q bitcoin, no se podia fraccionar ¿Cambiar el decimal no es como fraccionarlo? No me ha quedado muy claro este punto.

Por cierto, eso de q "no todos sus tokens han sido liberados" me parece confuso, que significa??


----------



## jm666 (2 Mar 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Me pensaba q iota, al contrario q bitcoin, no se podia fraccionar ¿Cambiar el decimal no es como fraccionarlo? No me ha quedado muy claro este punto.
> 
> Por cierto, eso de q "no todos sus tokens han sido liberados" me parece confuso, que significa??



perdon mi fallo: *No, todos sus token ya han sido liberados.

The maximum number of tokens is 2,779,530,283 MIOTA. All tokens were issued at the end of 2015 at the crowdsale and are in circulation. *

*Can the maximum number of tokens be increased?*

For the IOTA ecosystem it was and still is important to have a high number of tokens available because the tokens will be used for micropayments between machines and therefore high prices per token are rather obstructive. If in the distant future, due to a very high demand, it might be necessary to increase the maximum number of tokens. This is possible by a trick: *the decimal point could be shifted.

Explanation:* 1 IOTA could be divided into 1000 MicroIOTA (speculative, other denominations are also possible). This does not change the total value of all tokens but there are now smaller units. Practically this means users who had 1000 IOTA in their wallet before the comma shift will still have 1000 IOTA in their wallet after the comma shift but IOTA is not the smallest unit anymore and therefore the 1000 IOTA can be displayed as 1000000 MicroIOTA. The above mentioned IOTA units system would have a unit (MC for Micro) added at the bottom.


----------



## _______ (2 Mar 2021)

iotsa se va a ir por enicma del os 100 dolares este año, y que a nadie le extrañe que llegue a 200 dolares, eso serian solo 500mil millones de market cap, y comparado con el bitcoin que llegara 10 billones-18billones de market cap, es perfectamente viable


----------



## Locoderemate (2 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> perdon mi fallo: *No, todos sus token ya han sido liberados.
> 
> The maximum number of tokens is 2,779,530,283 MIOTA. All tokens were issued at the end of 2015 at the crowdsale and are in circulation. *
> 
> ...



Pues se puede fraccionar como btc. Tiene sus ventajas


----------



## Locoderemate (2 Mar 2021)

_______ dijo:


> iotsa se va a ir por enicma del os 100 dolares este año, y que a nadie le extrañe que llegue a 200 dolares, eso serian solo 500mil millones de market cap, y comparado con el bitcoin que llegara 10 billones-18billones de market cap, es perfectamente viable



Acabas de darle un alegria a davitin


----------



## itaka (2 Mar 2021)

_______ dijo:


> iotsa se va a ir por enicma del os 100 dolares este año, y que a nadie le extrañe que llegue a 200 dolares, eso serian solo 500mil millones de market cap, y comparado con el bitcoin que llegara 10 billones-18billones de market cap, es perfectamente viable



todo lo que no sea llegar a 500 euros no me parece razonable.


----------



## Locoderemate (2 Mar 2021)

El viernes a 2$ y a fin de mes luchando por los 20$

¿Alguien da mas?


----------



## Locoderemate (2 Mar 2021)

Lo que entiendo del texto es:
Si tienes un iota, este no es la unidad minima del tangle. Como sucede con los satoshis del btc, se puede fraccionar el iota en 1000 pedacitos independientes y obtener 1000 microiotas, o ponle el nombre wue quieras. Haciendo eso no varia el precio del iota. Por ejemplo, si 1 iota llegase a valer 1 euro en un par de años, para hacer micropagos entonces solo deberias fraccionar este iota

Yo pensaba que el iota si era la unidad minima, pero segun dice el articulo, no es asi, y se puede hacer lo mismo que con los satoshis de btc. Es una ventaja


----------



## Locoderemate (2 Mar 2021)

Eso mismo pensaba yo, que el iota es indivisible, pero el artículo dice que no, que puedes hacer 1000 microiotas. No sé...


----------



## jm666 (2 Mar 2021)

Sí , puede ser, es un artículo muy viejo que encontré por ahí , quizás ya este dividido pues, por eso dije que eran mis conclusiones

De todas formas si el punto decimal es shiftable se podría hacer otra vez.


----------



## jm666 (2 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Sí , puede ser, es un artículo muy viejo que encontré por ahí , quizás ya este dividido pues, por eso dije que eran mis conclusiones
> 
> De todas formas si el punto decimal es shiftable se podría hacer otra vez.



Aquí dicen algo parecido:

Posted by
u/JaloOfficial

1 year ago


*How was the amount of Iota determined and who validated the first transaction?*







level 1
society2-com

1 year ago

the field used to store the value is 81 trits long
*we currently use 33 trits*
=* we have 48 more trits of address space to use*
we can subdivide each single iota (not miota, each single iota) into (381-33-1)/2 = around 40 *sextillion* new fractional iotas if need be. that's a lot
why was the first address space 33 trits? i don't know. i suppose they needed a large value without seeming insane, *and having enough address space for possible future growth,* and picked a number somewhere in the middle
*future subdivisions could be milliiota, microiota, nanoiota, picoiota, etc

*


----------



## Tito Pulo (2 Mar 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> El viernes a 2$ y a fin de mes luchando por los 20$
> 
> ¿Alguien da mas?



No creo que sea bueno dar precios de manera tan alegre. Sabemos que nadie tiene la bola y que esto es un foro donde cada cual es libre de decir lo que le plazca pero puede ser perjudicial para los nuevos que nos leen que en medio del FOMO se envalentonen más de lo que debieran y se jueguen el dinero como si esto fuera un casino.

Cuando decimos un precio futuro debería ser algo más o menos posible teniendo en cuenta el máximo de factores que pudieran intervenir en este.

Decir un precio tan clavado en el ultracorto como es dentro de 2 días me parece pretencioso al igual que los precios de 100 y 200 para este año.
Creo que es muy peligroso.


----------



## Locoderemate (2 Mar 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> No creo que sea bueno dar precios de manera tan alegre. Sabemos que nadie tiene la bola y que esto es un foro donde cada cual es libre de decir lo que le plazca pero puede ser perjudicial para los nuevos que nos leen que en medio del FOMO se envalentonen más de lo que debieran y se jueguen el dinero como si esto fuera un casino.
> 
> Cuando decimos un precio futuro debería ser algo más o menos posible teniendo en cuenta el máximo de factores que pudieran intervenir en este.
> 
> ...



Lo he puesto para alegrar un poco a davitin... Nadie sabe que sucedera y en un par de horas las tendencias se giran.


----------



## kynes (2 Mar 2021)

_______ dijo:


> iotsa se va a ir por enicma del os 100 dolares este año, y que a nadie le extrañe que llegue a 200 dolares, eso serian solo 500mil millones de market cap, y comparado con el bitcoin que llegara 10 billones-18billones de market cap, es perfectamente viable



Ojalá se equivoquen pero es mucho más probable que ronde los $1 de aquí a final de año y que tenga un crecimiento lento IOTA price forecasts 2021 to 2035: Will IOTA manage to make a comeback?


----------



## jm666 (2 Mar 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Ojalá se equivoquen pero es mucho más probable que ronde los $1 de aquí a final de año y que tenga un crecimiento lento IOTA price forecasts 2021 to 2035: Will IOTA manage to make a comeback?



pues no acertó mucho la verdad ...

pero q vamos, todo puede suceder ....


----------



## jm666 (2 Mar 2021)

Ojalá me equivoque, pero creo que seguimos en la corrección gorda, agárrense que vienen curvas xD


----------



## _______ (2 Mar 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Ojalá se equivoquen pero es mucho más probable que ronde los $1 de aquí a final de año y que tenga un crecimiento lento IOTA price forecasts 2021 to 2035: Will IOTA manage to make a comeback?



claro claro


----------



## jm666 (2 Mar 2021)

Ya puse una orden a 0.5 hace unos días por si acaso XD


----------



## kynes (2 Mar 2021)

_______ dijo:


> claro claro



Son predicciones. Por desear ojalá se vaya a los $100-300, pero pienso que aún le queda al proyecto desarollo para ponerse en su lugar.


----------



## Locoderemate (2 Mar 2021)

Siendo honesto, creo que estas correcciones del btc igual se alargan 10dias mas. El sabado pensaba que serian hasta miercoles o asi, pero veo que la grafica va para mas largo, asi que mejor hablemos de cosas q se pueden hacer con iota antes q de precios.


----------



## KAMENIKAMENI (2 Mar 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> A btc no le veo la figura hch. Veo subida a dos aceleraciones distintas y caida, pero ningun hombro izquierdo.





Locoderemate dijo:


> A btc no le veo la figura hch. Veo subida a dos aceleraciones distintas y caida, pero ningun hombro izquierdo.




Este. Parece que aguanta el 47.000, va ver que pasa.


----------



## Locoderemate (2 Mar 2021)

KAMENIKAMENI dijo:


> Este. Parece que aguanta el 47.000, va ver que pasa.



Ah, este hch... Si, tiene que ir a los 42k aun. Pero puede q aun falten dias (el sabado pensaba que tocaria 42k mañana o jueves xo mire mal la grafica y creo q faltan mas dias para eso -10dias?-. Luego ya sube de nuevo hasta nuevos maximos en 2meses


----------



## KAMENIKAMENI (2 Mar 2021)

Si no aguanta el 47.000, lo hará el 46.000 y soltará otro impulso hasta arriba, de la amplitud ese impulso dependen muchas cosas.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (2 Mar 2021)

He metido el 20% de lo k llevaba en IOTA en IOTX. Se supone k un blockchain para IOT.... Esta el 130 por fapitalizacion o x ahi. Ya se k no es purista, pero es que yo no soy purista....


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (2 Mar 2021)

A mi me sorprende k no hayamos visto los 42k, incluso los 38k para hacer sangre. Mas sbajo, no lo veo


----------



## Locoderemate (2 Mar 2021)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> A mi me sorprende k no hayamos visto los 42k, incluso los 38k para hacer sangre. Mas sbajo, no lo veo



Lo intentaron pero no pudieron domar la bestia (btc) dias atras... En 5-10 dias ya podran tocar los 42 y volver a buscar nuevos maximos.


----------



## Locoderemate (2 Mar 2021)

Hablando de precios, estoy un poco mosca con iota, podria estar un 15% mas arriba con los precios actuales del btc. 

Estos ultimos 15 dias parece haber perdido algo de fuelle; la bajada que tuvo dias despues de tocar 1.40 un viernes de madrugada, para de immediato comerse el rapido movimiento del btc de subida a maximos y correccion, pues la han dejado un poco desnortada. Veremos.


----------



## Gian Gastone (2 Mar 2021)

Within this study, Fundstrat elaborated on their IOTA forecast for 2035 and concluded that the IOTA price could reach a value of around _*$100*_ by then. However, the premise for this would be that IOTA is adopted as *a standard and thus finds a dominant share in sensor-driven applications.* At the same time, investment payments and legal and traditional payments are left out.


----------



## Bucanero (2 Mar 2021)

Yo creo que los 30 o 40 en iota si los vemos. Creo que Bitcoin alcanzará los 100000 pero el pico será sobre mayo-junio y luego corrección. Es la apuesta que manejo.


----------



## Tito Pulo (3 Mar 2021)

Bucanero dijo:


> Yo creo que los 30 o 40 en iota si los vemos. Creo que Bitcoin alcanzará los 100000 pero el pico será sobre mayo-junio y luego corrección. Es la apuesta que manejo.



Tanto el precio en BTC de 100k, como el de Iota en 30/40 para antes de verano?


----------



## Tito Pulo (3 Mar 2021)

No lo veo.
Muy fácil sería eso para todos los que han entrado en los últimos meses al calor del FOMO en todos los medios.
Los cuñaos no pueden hacerse ricos a las primeras de cambio.


----------



## jm666 (3 Mar 2021)

Alguien ha oido hablar de Xayn?



*Googles new opponent Xayn is using IOTA*





Forbes call Xayn Googles new opponent - .
Xayn is using IOTA - Xayn Blog | IOTA as a trust anchor
Xayn questions -r/xayn


*How Our Search Engine Will Fight AI Misuse With DLT*
*A decentralised, open-source, transparent search engine

The road to ethical AI*
In general, we see many applications of AI personalise the experience of users, e.g., in search, advertising, and video streaming. Many companies like Netflix, Google, Facebook or TikTok rely on personalisation or even hyper-personalisation for delivering better content faster.....

However, the data that is collected for training models for personalisation can also be used to understand the following: What does the user need to see or read, in order to have or change certain believes or interests? In this case, AI is used to "re-programme" humans to influence their way of thinking. Instead of tailoring content selection to users’ believes, those beliefs are influenced if not manipulated with selected content. This is certainly a very dangerous development ....

*Using AI the responsible way

Fighting AI misuse with IOTA as a trust anchor*
Now, Xayn is going one step further in its fight against AI misuse by i*ncorporating IOTA's Tangle technology as a trust anchor into XayNet*. We firmly believe that the trustworthiness of the XayNet protocol and Xayn itself is further enhanced by its integration with DLT technology.....

Xayn Blog | IOTA as a trust anchor


----------



## Locoderemate (3 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Alguien ha oido hablar de Xayn?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que la descentralizacion puede cambiar muchas cosas en el mundo d las grandes tecnologicas


----------



## Integer (3 Mar 2021)

Venga, que empiezan a moverse el bicho y compañía.

BTC $50000
IOTA $1.23


----------



## Locoderemate (3 Mar 2021)

Iota no tira


----------



## jm666 (3 Mar 2021)

tiene q romper los 50


----------



## Integer (3 Mar 2021)

Hemos rebotado 3 veces en $1.24 en las gráficas de 1h, a ver si de esta la superamos claramente.


----------



## jm666 (3 Mar 2021)

le pasamos a cardano por la derecha? xD


----------



## Jasa (3 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> le pasamos a cardano por la derecha? xD



Malo sería si no se hiciera, es más, desde que rompió el $ (más o menos) ha estado por encima a excepción de esta semana pasada


----------



## Tony Hawks (3 Mar 2021)

su IGWT dijo:


> No, yo uso bitpanda, muy facil de usar. Nunca me dio problemas...



Buenas, podrias contar como es la verificacion con Bitpanda? pone que hay que hacer una videollamada. Tienes que decir algo, o es solo lo tipico de que te graba una IA unos segundos y listo?

Cuanto tarda hasta que puedas operar?

Con BBVA tendre problemas? me han cancelado la transaccion en varios otros exchanges, me queda por probar Bitpanda Pro.


----------



## jm666 (3 Mar 2021)

Tony Hawks dijo:


> Buenas, podrias contar como es la verificacion con Bitpanda? pone que hay que hacer una videollamada. Tienes que decir algo, o es solo lo tipico de que te graba una IA unos segundos y listo?
> 
> Cuanto tarda hasta que puedas operar?
> 
> Con BBVA tendre problemas? me han cancelado la transaccion en varios otros exchanges, me queda por probar Bitpanda Pro.



yo uso binance con BBVA y no he tenido problemas, me tengo que meter en la app después de pagar con tarjeta para validar la operación lo único.

si quieres te paso mi referido y creo que se ahorra algo como un 10% de comisiones o argo asín


----------



## Tony Hawks (3 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> yo uso binance con BBVA y no he tenido problemas, me tengo que meter en la app después de pagar con tarjeta para validar la operación lo único.
> 
> si quieres te paso mi referido y creo que se ahorra algo como un 10% de comisiones o argo asín



Me interesa solo SEPA, las comisiones con tarjeta son un timo. El problema de Binance es que ya no esta en el EEE su IBAN para depositar por el Brexit (es un IBAN de UK) y BBVA cobra comision del 0.6% por transacciones fuera del EEE.

Con Bitpanda me ahorraria ese 0.6%. Si bien la comision maker/taker es algo mas cara, tampoco es que me haya mucha gracia meter pasta y darle datos a los chinos.

Este forero comenta problemas haciendo SEPA a Binance:
Al final me habéis picado con el Bitcoin, ya van 8000€


----------



## Integer (3 Mar 2021)

The new IOTA Client Libraries: Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger


----------



## su IGWT (3 Mar 2021)

Tony Hawks dijo:


> Buenas, podrias contar como es la verificacion con Bitpanda? pone que hay que hacer una videollamada. Tienes que decir algo, o es solo lo tipico de que te graba una IA unos segundos y listo?
> 
> Cuanto tarda hasta que puedas operar?
> 
> Con BBVA tendre problemas? me han cancelado la transaccion en varios otros exchanges, me queda por probar Bitpanda Pro.



Te llama y habls con una persona, basicamente te pregunta que si te haces la cuenta personal (no de empresa) y q la haces a tu nombre, no a nombre de otra persona y ya esta. Luego pienso q en 24h ya puedes operar. Tengo la caixa i bbva y no he tenido problemas con ninguno de los dos ni en poner ni en sacar dinero. Es muy rapido. Y ningun problema en transacciones ni nada por ahora. ESPERO QUE SIGA ASI!


----------



## su IGWT (3 Mar 2021)

Tony Hawks dijo:


> Me interesa solo SEPA, las comisiones con tarjeta son un timo. El problema de Binance es que ya no esta en el EEE su IBAN para depositar por el Brexit (es un IBAN de UK) y BBVA cobra comision del 0.6% por transacciones fuera del EEE.
> 
> Con Bitpanda me ahorraria ese 0.6%. Si bien la comision maker/taker es algo mas cara, tampoco es que me haya mucha gracia meter pasta y darle datos a los chinos.
> 
> ...



Bitpanda no es aleman?


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Mar 2021)

su IGWT dijo:


> Bitpanda no es aleman?



Austriaco.


----------



## Integer (4 Mar 2021)

Se puede palpar la profunda indecisión del mercado.

La peña no sabe si comprar o vender, y nos estamos marcando un lateral bonico.

Los que holdeamos en beneficios queremos más y no vendemos. Davitin no puede surfear. Calamatron sigue esperando un x4 para dejar atrás las pérdidas...

Está la cosa que ni NF pone gráficos.

Lo mismito que los shinigamis de Death Note.

A ver si la IF nos da una sorpresa y se mueven antes de final de mes. Estaría bien.


----------



## zeng (4 Mar 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Se puede palpar la profunda indecisión del mercado.
> 
> La peña no sabe si comprar o vender, y nos estamos marcando un lateral bonico.
> 
> ...



A iota esta lateralidad le viene de perlas, mucho mejor que si el precio de BTC se recalentase y agotara antes el ciclo alcista. Cruzando los dedos para que siga así durante marzo hasta que Chrysalis esté en la mainnet y las derivadas que ello conlleva. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Integer (4 Mar 2021)

zeng dijo:


> A iota esta lateralidad le viene de perlas, mucho mejor que si el precio de BTC se recalentase y agotara antes el ciclo alcista. Cruzando los dedos para que siga así durante marzo hasta que Chrysalis esté en la mainnet y las derivadas que ello conlleva.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 8 mediante Tapatalk



Y el aburrimiento? Es que nadie va a pensar en el aburrimiento?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Mar 2021)

Estas mierdisubiditas que no duran ni 24 h. solo sirven para hacer Scalping....poco más....casi mejor estar en Bitcoin....sacas mas pasta....


----------



## zeng (4 Mar 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Y el aburrimiento? Es que nadie va a pensar en el aburrimiento?



Jajaj llámalo trabajar la paciencia (yo con iota estoy haciendo un máster).

La paciencia es amarga. Su fruto es dulce.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Integer (4 Mar 2021)

Venga, avance de lo gordo, fresquito de ya:

IOTA Smart Contracts Protocol Alpha Release


----------



## Integer (4 Mar 2021)

Planes a futuro:

*Virtual Machine (VM)*
Exploring the VM-agnostic nature of the ISCP and integrating the Ethereum Virtual Machine (EVM) into the ISCP sandbox, which we call “Virtual Ethereum”. The goal is a binary compatibility with the Ethereum ecosystem, including the ability to use tools and smart contract languages such as Solidity on the IOTA network.

*Building bridges*
A framework for inter-chain atomic swaps with native and external blockchains, such as Ethereum as well as familiar Decentralized Finance (DeFI) use cases such as AMM and DeX (like Uniswap), on-chain tokenization based on ERC-20, etc.


----------



## jm666 (4 Mar 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Planes a futuro:
> 
> *Virtual Machine (VM)*
> Exploring the VM-agnostic nature of the ISCP and integrating the Ethereum Virtual Machine (EVM) into the ISCP sandbox, which we call “Virtual Ethereum”. The goal is a binary compatibility with the Ethereum ecosystem, including the ability to use tools and smart contract languages such as Solidity on the IOTA network.
> ...



That's so good


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Mar 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Venga, avance de lo gordo, fresquito de ya:
> 
> IOTA Smart Contracts Protocol Alpha Release



Esta muy bien, pero a ver si se refleja en el precio, concho...


----------



## jm666 (4 Mar 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Esta muy bien, pero a ver si se refleja en el precio, concho...



Pues después de la noticia del amigo forero Integer ha pegao un estirón, no sé si tendra algo que ver, si lo tiene es muy buena noticia porque quiere decir que hay expectación.


----------



## Locoderemate (4 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Pues después de la noticia del amigo forero Integer ha pegao un estirón, no sé si tendra algo que ver, si lo tiene es muy buena noticia porque quiere decir que hay expectación.



No, iota sigue copiando los movimientos de btc, q tambien ha pegado un estironcito al mismo tiempo. Es como si tuvieran a iota en respiracion asistida con btc.


----------



## jm666 (4 Mar 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> No, iota sigue copiando los movimientos de btc, q tambien ha pegado un estironcito al mismo tiempo. Es como si tuvieran a iota en respiracion asistida con btc.



BTC 50500 a las 9:15 IOTA 1.23 , va un poquito por encima +5.5%


----------



## jm666 (4 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> BTC 50500 a las 9:15 IOTA 1.23 , va un poquito por encima +5.5%



Peor q vamos q seguramenente tendrás razón yo soy un novatillo y veo patrones y causalidades en todas partes , tengo que dejar de mirar las gráficas xD


----------



## Locoderemate (4 Mar 2021)

Se esta animando el chiquitin???


----------



## Amapizpis (4 Mar 2021)

Y esta subida random mientras el BTC esta plano?

TO THE MOON?


----------



## Tito Pulo (4 Mar 2021)

zeng dijo:


> A iota esta lateralidad le viene de perlas, mucho mejor que si el precio de BTC se recalentase y agotara antes el ciclo alcista. Cruzando los dedos para que siga así durante marzo hasta que Chrysalis esté en la mainnet y las derivadas que ello conlleva.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 8 mediante Tapatalk



Toda la razón, pero también hay que decir que en Iota se tienen que demostrar grandísimos avanzes en su desarrollo y se tienen que dar noticiónes brutales para que se mueva algo, si no nada de nada...no vale cualquier noticia que las hay y muchas tiene q ser algo grande.
Y hay que tener en cuenta que estamos en medio de una Bullrun, donde no debería hacer falta tanto para marcarse una buena subida.
Fijaros en ENJ, TETHA, AAVE, FTM y tanto más y tantas otras,...son decenas y decenas de monedas que ya pasan los x30 y x40 y ha ninguna se le ha pedido para ello lo que se le pide a IOTA.

Recordemos que IOTA todavía está ha un x4 de su ATH.
Dicho esto , nos tocará esperar a que cumplan y saquen Chrysalis de una vez y que a ser posible venga de la mano de algún anuncio de vaso de uso con empresas importantes y además entrada en Exchanges,....a ver si así es capaz de menearse ni tan siquiera un poquito.


----------



## iaGulin (4 Mar 2021)

Amapizpis dijo:


> Y esta subida random mientras el BTC esta plano?
> 
> TO THE MOON?



No tan random


----------



## paketazo (4 Mar 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Toda la razón, pero también hay que decir que en Iota se tienen que demostrar grandísimos avanzes en su desarrollo y se tienen que dar noticiónes brutales para que se mueva algo, si no nada de nada...no vale cualquier noticia que las hay y muchas tiene q ser algo grande.
> Y hay que tener en cuenta que estamos en medio de una Bullrun, donde no debería hacer falta tanto para marcarse una buena subida.
> Fijaros en ENJ, TETHA, AAVE, FTM y tanto más y tantas otras,...son decenas y decenas de monedas que ya pasan los x30 y x40 y ha ninguna se le ha pedido para ello lo que se le pide a IOTA.
> 
> ...



tu y yo, y la mayoría, no tenemos puta idea de lo que IOTA puede hacer o dejar de hacer, pero los que de verdad tienen grandes intereses económicos y tecnológicos a nivel global, ya saben si IOTA será un éxito o un fracaso.

Cuando un producto se da a conocer y demuestra ser mainstream, ya hace meses o años que los inversores grandes se habían posicionado.

Pasará en IOTA?

SI IOTA ha de ser, ellos ya llevan sus maletas cargadas.


----------



## Locoderemate (4 Mar 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> tu y yo, y la mayoría, no tenemos puta idea de lo que IOTA puede hacer o dejar de hacer, pero los que de verdad tienen grandes intereses económicos y tecnológicos a nivel global, ya saben si IOTA será un éxito o un fracaso.
> 
> Cuando un producto se da a conocer y demuestra ser mainstream, ya hace meses o años que los inversores grandes se habían posicionado.
> 
> ...



Como con bitcoin, que los grandes ahora estan moviendo el culo para buscar un agujero y entrar


----------



## iaGulin (4 Mar 2021)

El traductor de google lo define bien, puede o bien ser un hito, o un mojón.


----------



## jm666 (4 Mar 2021)

Shit, dejo de mirar la gráfica un rato y sube a $1.32, que me haceisss? xD


----------



## Tito Pulo (4 Mar 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> tu y yo, y la mayoría, no tenemos puta idea de lo que IOTA puede hacer o dejar de hacer, pero los que de verdad tienen grandes intereses económicos y tecnológicos a nivel global, ya saben si IOTA será un éxito o un fracaso.
> 
> Cuando un producto se da a conocer y demuestra ser mainstream, ya hace meses o años que los inversores grandes se habían posicionado.
> 
> ...



Pues difiero mucho de esto q dices...
Como muy bien dice el compañero LOCODEREMATE, fíjate en la de años que han pasado para instituciones y empresas entren en BTC ,...8..?,..9 años? han debido de pasar muchos años y madurar para que se considere un activo más de inversión y entonces entrar con miles de millones de dólares....creo que como mucho desde hace un año están entrando fuerte en BTC, desde Marzo de 2020 aprox ...aunque fuerte comenzaron en verano.

Pues en IOTA que aún es algo que ni tan siquiera está acabado dudo mucho que hayan entrado y cargado ya muchas empresas tal y como dices.
Este producto como lo llamas aún no es funcional, no está entregado y muchísimas empresas ni tan siquiera lo conocen.
Es por ello que sucederá tal y como ha sucedido con BTC ...que cuando esté acabado, entregado y sin falla alguna será cuando comienzen a comprar a saco.
Es posible que alguna empresa pudiera estar ya dentro con algo jugándosela a que funcione o no funcione ...pero te aseguro que esa no es la manera de actuar del dinero.... entrarán fuerte cuando sea una realidad demostrada NO antes.

Ahora todo lo que sube en Alts es por pura especulación ya que muy pocas tienen algo importante en cuanto a fundamentales,...y es por eso que digo que IOTA no sube por especulación,..no sé qué ocurre pero parece vetada...cuando hablo de subir hablo de los x30 y x50 que vemos en muchas...
IOTA solo subirá cuando sea una realidad no hay más.


----------



## Locoderemate (4 Mar 2021)

Con iota no podemos hacer como davitin y colgarnos de la cotizacion 24/7 hay que mirar a 1-3-5 años vista. Siendo este crucial.


----------



## paketazo (4 Mar 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Pues difiero mucho de esto q dices...
> Como muy bien dice el compañero LOCODEREMATE, fíjate en la de años que han pasado para instituciones y empresas entren en BTC ,...8..?,..9 años? han debido de pasar muchos años y madurar para que se considere un activo más de inversión y entonces entrar con miles de millones de dólares....creo que como mucho desde hace un año están entrando fuerte en BTC, desde Marzo de 2020 aprox ...aunque fuerte comenzaron en verano.
> 
> Pues en IOTA que aún es algo que ni tan siquiera está acabado dudo mucho que hayan entrado y cargado ya muchas empresas tal y como dices.
> ...



Pero de verdad te crees que los institucionales acaban de entrar en BTC ahora?

Insinúas que las manos débiles han creado un mercado de 800 mil millones de dólares?

No seré quién te quite esa idea de la cabeza, yo tengo claro que no es asi.

Manos fuertes son Coinbase, Winklevoss Capital, Binance, son Poloniex y otras muchas que entraron en BTC muy muy muy fuerte cuando rondaba los 200$, lo de ahora es anecdótico y no supone ni el 10% de las tenencias de las verdaderas manos fuertes.

Pero bueno, si tu crees que acaban de entrar respeto tu punto de vista.

en IOTA quién tenga o pueda pagar un equipo de asesores que comprueben los protocolos de un modo fiable, sabrá si es humo o si valdrá la pena, yo no sé, ni puedo pagar a quiénes sepan. 

Un saludo


----------



## Locoderemate (4 Mar 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Pero de verdad te crees que los institucionales acaban de entrar en BTC ahora?
> 
> Insinúas que las manos débiles han creado un mercado de 800 mil millones de dólares?
> 
> ...



Visto asi, pues ok


----------



## jm666 (4 Mar 2021)

Mierda quién decía que esto estaba aburrido? xD


----------



## Tito Pulo (4 Mar 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Pero de verdad te crees que los institucionales acaban de entrar en BTC ahora?
> 
> Insinúas que las manos débiles han creado un mercado de 800 mil millones de dólares?
> 
> ...



Estos que comentas evidentemente son los que crearon el mercado en esos comienzos que no eran de 800k millones ni muchísimo menos... pero los que han hecho subir BTC desde los 10k aprox han sido las compras masivas de Gracecaly, Microstrategy y muchas otras empresas y fondos que han entrado en el último año cuando la FED y le BCE les dió por imprimir en meses lo que se había imprimido en décadas ... entonces comenzaron a considerar BTC como un activo financiero más en sus carteras.... aunque sea destinandoles un % bajo resulta que han sido decenas o centenas de miles de millones .....todas esas entradas junto con la de Tesla y las que vengan son las que han hecho subir a BTC en mi opinión.....y no Coinbase ni los Winklevos.....esos están como no sacando tajada de todo por haber entrado antes al negocio.


----------



## Tito Pulo (4 Mar 2021)

Nadie habló de manos debiles


----------



## paketazo (4 Mar 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Nadie habló de manos debiles



Cuando me dedicaba a la inversión / riesgo en mercados americanos, me centré en el tema de las biotecnológicas por su enorme retorno en los casos de aprobación de nuevos fármacos.

Cuando la empresa salía al mercado, solo era un boceto de una idea, ni tan siquiera había un estudio de fase 1, y sabes que?, que generalmente el 25% de la OPV estaba ya en manos de institucionales como vanguard, blackrock y otras muchas.

Tu teoría de que las manos fuertes invierten cuando el producto está terminado te aseguro que es equivocada, como te he dicho, los grandes fondos disponen de equipos de asesores y técnicos que están durante miles de horas analizando el potencial de un activo antes de que tu o yo sepamos de su existencia.

IOTA está más que vigilada por esta gente, ellos saben si hay posibilidades de éxito o no... aquí no vale esperar, aquí el que primero averigua si hay potencial e invierte, es quién se lleva el gato al agua, al igual que en biotecnología o temas similares.

Tu piensas que si una firma que está analizando una cura para el Alzheimer y tiene un, pongamos, 25% de posibilidades de lograrlo no va a tener ya detrás a docenas de empresas de inversión comprando acciones? ; de verdad piensas que empezarán a comprar cuando ya la empresa diga que su producto el funcional al 100%?

Cuando el producto es funcional al 100% son precisamente esas empresas de inversión quienes nos venderán a los inversores de andar por casa esas acciones a 10 veces el precio al que ellos compraron.

Volviendo al tema de IOTA, yo considero que muchos inversores especializados en este tipo de activos ya saben si IOTA nos vende humo o potenciales soluciones. Y esto, lo reitero, es una opinión personal fundada en muchos años de patear estos mundillos que siempre juegan al despiste.

Un saludo


----------



## Locoderemate (4 Mar 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Cuando me dedicaba a la inversión / riesgo en mercados americanos, me centré en el tema de las biotecnológicas por su enorme retorno en los casos de aprobación de nuevos fármacos.
> 
> Cuando la empresa salía al mercado, solo era un boceto de una idea, ni tan siquiera había un estudio de fase 1, y sabe que?, que generalmente el 25% de la OPV estaba ya en manos de institucionales como vanguard, blackrock y otras muchas.
> 
> ...



Con iota esta gente ha tenido 3 años para estudiarlo a fondo y acumular a muy buen precio si les ha parecido un proyecto con futuro. Yo creo que sí, que estos institucionales estan apoyando iota a traves de la fundacion; quizas por eso cuando miras la web de la fundacion es superprogre (lo primero q ves al entrar en laweb es una mujer negra, como si fuera el target del producto -seguramente la tia ni sabia pa q le tomaban la foto).


----------



## Tito Pulo (5 Mar 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Cuando me dedicaba a la inversión / riesgo en mercados americanos, me centré en el tema de las biotecnológicas por su enorme retorno en los casos de aprobación de nuevos fármacos.
> 
> Cuando la empresa salía al mercado, solo era un boceto de una idea, ni tan siquiera había un estudio de fase 1, y sabes que?, que generalmente el 25% de la OPV estaba ya en manos de institucionales como vanguard, blackrock y otras muchas.
> 
> ...



Veo que tienes cierta experiencia en estos temas...y por supuesto que comparto que siempre son otros los que entran antes que el mogollón....pero tampoco veo que grandes fondos y empresas arriesguen sobre algo sin tener la seguridad de que funciona.
Por lo cual solo hay dos posibilidades o No saben si funciona con total seguridad y entonces no están dentro o tienen la info de primera mano y ya están dentro(algo por otro lado complicado de probar).

Las carteras en Iota actuales creo que son públicas..


----------



## Tito Pulo (5 Mar 2021)

En esa tabla deberían de aparecer carteras cargadas de Tiotas mucho más grandes de las que aparecen...imagino..
Por otro lado y respecto a lo que comenta el compañero Óscar Mayer de los Exchanges.... supongo que esas empresas que quisieran comprar Tiotas podrían y de hecho seguro que comprarían fuera de mercado en OTC.


----------



## Zelofan (5 Mar 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> IOTA está más que vigilada por esta gente, ellos saben si hay posibilidades de éxito o no... aquí no vale esperar, aquí el que primero averigua si hay potencial e invierte, es quién se lleva el gato al agua, al igual que en biotecnología o temas similares.
> 
> Volviendo al tema de IOTA, yo considero que muchos inversores especializados en este tipo de activos ya saben si IOTA nos vende humo o potenciales soluciones. Y esto, lo reitero, es una opinión personal fundada en muchos años de patear estos mundillos que siempre juegan al despiste.



Por cosas como esta aunque baje a 0,03$ voy a confiar en el proyecto varios años. Esta gente son unos pájaros.



La distribución que ha puesto el compañero muestra que hay casi 200.000 personas con mas de 100Mi, poca broma.


----------



## Integer (5 Mar 2021)

Nos hemos levantado con la señorita subiendo a fuego. Que siga, que siga!

Las últimas novedades:

IOTA Research Status Update March 2021


----------



## jm666 (5 Mar 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Nos hemos levantado con la señorita subiendo a fuego. Que siga, que siga!
> 
> Las últimas novedades:
> 
> IOTA Research Status Update March 2021



Este es el Nectar para la testnet, ya queda menos para la miel


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (5 Mar 2021)

medion_no dijo:


> Yo ya he vendido hasta el ultimo centimo que tenia de esa tremenda basura y he comprado bnb en la correccion de hoy. A diferencia de tener eso ahi a fondo perdido estoy ganando dinero desde el primer minuto, os aconsejo a los demas que hagais lo mismo.



Qué tal van esas decisiones buenas compadre? Ya te dije yo que.... en fin. PUMP CHASER!!!


----------



## davitin (5 Mar 2021)

Pues se está comportando de puta madre, BTC cayendo e Iota subiendo.


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Mar 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> Qué tal van esas decisiones buenas compadre? Ya te dije yo que.... en fin. PUMP CHASER!!!



Gente corriendo detrás de los precios, es habitual.


----------



## T-34 (5 Mar 2021)

le cuesta pasar el 1.40, fuerte resistencia tenemos ahi de hace tiempo no?


----------



## Ndynamite (5 Mar 2021)

Entiendo que el verdadero hito será en el momento en que quiten el coordinador y el sistema funcione. En ese punto, si funciona, será cuando se vea la verdadera explosión


----------



## Integer (5 Mar 2021)

Ndynamite dijo:


> Entiendo que el verdadero hito será en el momento en que quiten el coordinador y el sistema funcione. En ese punto, si funciona, será cuando se vea la verdadera explosión



Compra con el rumor, vende con la noticia.

Probablemente el precio se anticipe al coordicidio. Seguramente, como no, porque la gente con información reservada se adelantará al movimiento, y se lo dirán a sus colegas, que se lo dirán a sus colegas, que se lo dirán a sus colegas, y comprarán cantidades indecentes, subirá el precio que se interpretará como una señal de compra y empezarán a entrar los más avispados, seguidos del FOMO.

La pelota es tan grande, que para cuando sale la noticia ya ha entrado casi todo el dinero que tenía que entrar y empiezan las ventas en FIFO.

Y ya tenemos la comida servida.


----------



## Nostalgia (5 Mar 2021)

según tengo entendido chrysalis era la parte más tocha y jodida para el coordicide por lo que aplicada una vez esta ya el resto iria fluido, el coordicide ya es más realidad que teoria


----------



## Zelofan (5 Mar 2021)

T-34 dijo:


> le cuesta pasar el 1.40, fuerte resistencia tenemos ahi de hace tiempo no?



Efectivamente pero esta vez parece que a dormido bien y esta con fuerzas, este finde va a ser interesante normalmente son malos... veremos éste.



El grafico a 1 dia me sigue gustando.

Edito : Mientras escribia se a puesto en 1,44


----------



## Snowball (5 Mar 2021)

Nostalgia dijo:


> según tengo entendido chrysalis era la parte más tocha y jodida para el coordicide por lo que aplicada una vez esta ya el resto iria fluido, el coordicide ya es más realidad que teoria



Aqui lo explican bien, artículo de ayer



_Un vocero de Iota le dijo a Cointelegraph que *los contratos inteligentes serán una parte integral de la próxima finalización de Coordicide*, que señalaría el lanzamiento de Iota 2.0:
_


> _“La visión de ISCP es ejecutar en producción en el protocolo IOTA totalmente descentralizado sin un Coordinador. Eso es lo que estamos construyendo para con GoShimmer y estamos muy seguros de que seremos capaces de lograr que este año"_



Iota publica la versión alfa del Protocolo de Contratos Inteligentes antes del lanzamiento de Coordicide


----------



## Integer (5 Mar 2021)

Señores la IF está que lo tira todo por la ventana, otra actualización más:

IOTA Newsletter #30 - A new dawn, IOTA Oracles, Digital Assets, Project Alvarium with Dell and Intel and more

Llevan unas semanas sacando publicaciones a fuego.

Es una recopilación de los últimos avances.

Para los despistados?

Se les acaban las postas?


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Mar 2021)

Nostalgia dijo:


> según tengo entendido chrysalis era la parte más tocha y jodida para el coordicide por lo que aplicada una vez esta ya el resto iria fluido, el coordicide ya es más realidad que teoria



No se yo, la integración del maná no creo que sea algo fácil.


----------



## Nostalgia (5 Mar 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> No se yo, la integración del maná no creo que sea algo fácil.



@easyridergs iluminanos


----------



## calamatron (6 Mar 2021)

Con iota salimos de pobre,donde estais ls q la criticabais?,como me alegro de un zas en la boca.


----------



## kynes (6 Mar 2021)

calamatron dijo:


> Con iota salimos de pobre,donde estais ls q la criticabais?,como me alegro de un zas en la boca.



La cuestión es ¿con cuántos iotas salimos de pobres?


----------



## Integer (6 Mar 2021)

Habría que discutir el concepto salir de pobres...


----------



## jm666 (6 Mar 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Habría que discutir el concepto salir de pobres...



No es más pobre el que menos IOTAS tiene sino el que más necesita xD


----------



## Integer (6 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> No es más pobre el que menos IOTAS tiene sino el que más necesita xD



Lo que me lleva a pensar que deberíamos revisar el concepto necesitar.


----------



## jm666 (6 Mar 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Lo que me lleva a pensar que deberíamos revisar el concepto necesitar.



No es más rico el más tiene sino el que menos necesita. xD

Fuera bromas:

Pase lo que pase lo importante es aprender, ganar experiencia y saber que hay gente que colabora para sacar un proyecto adelante.
(no digo que no quiera hacerme rico , si eso pues mejor también xD)

Pero si no sale bien, habrá otras oportunidades y otras metas, no os olvidéis de vuestra gente y seguid luchando y adquiriendo conocimientos, la mayor verdad es que si no lo intentas habrás fracasado antes de empezar. Si cometemos un error los infomáticos lo tenemos fácil, modificamos el código y volvemos a correrlo, aunque algunas veces tenemios que hacer reset. xD


----------



## Tito Pulo (6 Mar 2021)

Teniendo en cuenta que los 50 y posiblemente más se podrían ver en un medio plazo, 1/2 años pues en mi opinión con llevar 15/20 Gi ya estarías en el millón de dólares. Para mí una cifra más que aceptable para jubilarte.


----------



## Tito Pulo (6 Mar 2021)

Por supuesto que habrá quien piense que los 40 vienen este mismo año, y a más años ven posibles precios por encima de los 100.


----------



## itaka (7 Mar 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que los 50 y posiblemente más se podrían ver en un medio plazo, 1/2 años pues en mi opinión con llevar 15/20 Gi ya estarías en el millón de dólares. Para mí una cifra más que aceptable para jubilarte.




Tiene que convertir a Euros y luego pasar por la agencia tributaria, así que el millón de doloares se te queda en unos 650.000 euros. 
Si te piensas jubilar con esa cantidad es que eres muy viejuno o tienes vivienda en propidad y vives muy austeramente. 
Olvidate de vicios superfluos como pizzis


----------



## Nostalgia (7 Mar 2021)

itaka dijo:


> Tiene que convertir a Euros y luego pasar por la agencia tributaria, así que el millón de doloares se te queda en unos 650.000 euros.
> Si te piensas jubilar con esa cantidad es que eres muy viejuno o tienes vivienda en propidad y vives muy austeramente.
> Olvidate de vicios superfluos como pizzis



con 1kk quien se deje robar en españa es que se lo merece


----------



## paketazo (7 Mar 2021)

No vendais la piel del oso antes de cazarlo. 

Primero asegurad el botín, luego ya si eso, os preocupareis de como monetizarlo. 

Mi padre siempre me previno de los peligros de hacer castillos en el aire.


----------



## antonio estrada (7 Mar 2021)

itaka dijo:


> Tiene que convertir a Euros y luego pasar por la agencia tributaria, así que el millón de doloares se te queda en unos 650.000 euros.
> Si te piensas jubilar con esa cantidad es que eres muy viejuno o tienes vivienda en propidad y vives muy austeramente.
> Olvidate de vicios superfluos como pizzis



Digo yo que a 650.000 euros se le puede sacar un 5% anual. Eso serían 2.000 euros al mes, descontados impuestos.

El 90% de los españoles firmaban.


----------



## Tito Pulo (7 Mar 2021)

Completamente de acuerdo en que jugar al cuento de la lechera tiene que ser solo eso "jugar"
Nadie da por seguro nada, tan solo soñamos.
De momento claro está.
Pero no hay nada malo en soñar cuando eres consciente que de momento son solo eso sueños.
Aunque algunas veces los sueños se convierten en realidad.

Volviendo a lo del millón....tampoco soy tan viejo con 45 años y pienso que con 800k/1mill en mi cuenta tengo claro q ni me levantaría a las 5 de la mañana a currar.
Sería una jubilación humilde? Pues sí , no quiero ni mambos ni enormes chalets, seguir mi vida más o menos normal, algún caprichito o viajes y sobre todo dejar de currar.


----------



## Locoderemate (7 Mar 2021)

Veo al btc muy fuerte, igual no ira a buscar los 42k como pensaba. Veremos.

Sobre iota. Creo que le costara hacerse espacio en el mercado pq hay muchas cryptos y por tanto, mucha competencia. Pero si empieza a funcionar el fomo podria ser brutal. Hablo a 7-15 meses vista


----------



## Tito Pulo (7 Mar 2021)

* no me levantaría
*Lambos ni chalets


----------



## Locoderemate (7 Mar 2021)

Quiero dinero para invertir en salud y tiempo. Lo demas.... Lo dejo para chonis


----------



## Tito Pulo (7 Mar 2021)

Lo dicho, ha soñar con dejar de trabajar y dedicarse a uno mismo en lugar de hacer pasta para otro.

Y sobre los precios futuros, algunos sueñan incluso más que nosotros.



700 dólares para 2026


----------



## Locoderemate (7 Mar 2021)

Y no es solo lo q pueda valer iota, sino lo q se pueda hacer con ella y por tanto, ganar mas con el uso q con el hold


----------



## jm666 (7 Mar 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Lo dicho, ha soñar con dejar de trabajar y dedicarse a uno mismo en lugar de hacer pasta para otro.
> 
> Y sobre los precios futuros, algunos sueñan incluso más que nosotros.
> 
> ...



en el mismo twiteer:


----------



## Azkenchack (7 Mar 2021)

Supongamos que Iota puede llegar, por ejemplo a los 1000 € y que tenemos 10Gi.
Pues esos 10Gi son 100.000€ si está a 10€
1.000.000€ si llega a 100€
10.000.000€ si llega a 1000€
Pero ¿realmente esperarias a 1000€? ¿esperarias 100€? ¿esperarias a 10€?
¿Y si cuando esta a 10€, de repente da un bajonazo y se queda en 1€?
¿Y si cuando está a 100€ y de repente da un bajonazo y se queda en 10€?
¿Y si vendes a 10€ y en ese mismo año sube a 100€?
La mentalidad del pobre es ir a lo seguro. La mentalidad del rico es arriesgarse. Por eso, el pobre siempre será pobre y el rico, siempre será rico.


Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gian Gastone (7 Mar 2021)

si llega a 700$ en 2026 igual es porque hay una hiperinfación del USD y los papelitos dejan de usarse.
De momento llevamos casi un mes que esto no tira ni para adelante ni para atrás.


----------



## Librepensador91 (7 Mar 2021)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Supongamos que Iota puede llegar, por ejemplo a los 1000 € y que tenemos 10Gi.
> Pues esos 10Gi son 100.000€ si está a 10€
> 1.000.000€ si llega a 100€
> 10.000.000€ si llega a 1000€
> ...



Y la de pobres que fueron ricos


----------



## Mpg80 (7 Mar 2021)

Librepensador91 dijo:


> Y la de pobres que fueron ricos



Con el tiempo volvieron a hacerse ricos.


----------



## Librepensador91 (7 Mar 2021)

Mpg80 dijo:


> Con el tiempo volvieron a hacerse ricos.



Con este gobierno confiscador? No creo..


----------



## Amapizpis (7 Mar 2021)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Supongamos que Iota puede llegar, por ejemplo a los 1000 € y que tenemos 10Gi.
> Pues esos 10Gi son 100.000€ si está a 10€
> 1.000.000€ si llega a 100€
> 10.000.000€ si llega a 1000€
> ...



Ser rico es cuestion de cojones y de SUERTE, sino todos los ludopatas y traders serian ricos


----------



## Tito Pulo (7 Mar 2021)

Y yo pregunto, si Iota consigue lo que promete y se convierte en protocolo estándar por qué no puede continuar subiendo a pesar de lo que haga BTC?

El que piensa que Iota puede llegar a 100, wpp o 300 dólares en 5 años , es porque cree que Iota será adoptada masivamente. Quién dice que eso no puede ser así?
Para qué sirve BTC?
IOTA en ese hipotético caso , que por supuesto ha de convertirse en realidad antes, sí que serviría para algo , sí que se utilizaría, y ahí es donde tendría futuro y un precio que ninguno podemos conocer ni predecir.


----------



## Locoderemate (7 Mar 2021)

Es que si se empieza a dar uso a iota, lo del precio puede ser secundario


----------



## antonio estrada (7 Mar 2021)

Yo creo que IOTA tiene la posibilidad de ser adoptada por las grandes empresas alemanas y que se utilice tangle en algún proceso crítico en la UE, me huelo que el pasaporte sanitario. Que los alemanes se hagan fuertes con IOTA, para entendernos. La comisión hará lo que le digan. Alemania rules.

IOTA fue elegida por la UE como un innovador clave

Creo que continuamos pensando ingenuamente si este sistema es mejor o es peor. Se trata de que la UE incluyó IOTA en Horizon 2020 y los regó de pasta. Y eso es un síntoma de que hay grupos fuertes detrás del despegue de IOTA.

El dinero que ha imprimido la FED para las ayudas directas ha hecho subir a BTC. Le habrá convenido a quien sea, que las cosas no suceden porque sí.

Yo me la juego: antes de fin de año, IOTA pasará a jugar la liga de los mayores, sobre todo en Europa. Dudo que haga un *40. Ojalá. Creo que comprar ahora con idea de aguantarlas de 6 meses en adelante es lo correcto.

Yo llevo 2 cryptos y IOTA es una de ellas. Por las razones expuestas.

La otra es VECHAIN Thor. De momento en una semana los 1.000 euros que le metí ya son 1.500. Honestamente sé poco de ella. Mientras dé pasta, aguantaremos a ver.


----------



## Locoderemate (7 Mar 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Lo dicho, ha soñar con dejar de trabajar y dedicarse a uno mismo en lugar de hacer pasta para otro.
> 
> Y sobre los precios futuros, algunos sueñan incluso más que nosotros.
> 
> ...



Le da una subida lenta para estos proximos meses, no?


----------



## Locoderemate (7 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> No es más pobre el que menos IOTAS tiene sino el que más necesita xD



Duda informatica: cual crees q puede ser mejor lenguaje de programacion para realizar proyectos con iota?


----------



## jm666 (7 Mar 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Duda informatica: cual crees q puede ser mejor lenguaje de programacion para realizar proyectos con iota?



Difícil respuesta, no estoy muy puesto en este tema pero creo que podrías usar IOTA a distintos niveles.

A mi modo de ver creo que podrás usar , si quieres programar los sensores supongo que C, si quieres las aplicaciones frontend, pues Android ,IOS, HMTL5, para backend, python, javascript, node, para smart contracts creo que usan Solidity lo mismo que para Ethereum.


No sé si preguntabas por algo específico.


----------



## Locoderemate (7 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Difícil respuesta, no estoy muy puesto en este tema pero creo que podrías usar IOTA a distintos niveles.
> 
> A mi modo de ver creo que podrás usar , si quieres programar los sensores supongo que C, si quieres las aplicaciones frontend, pues Android ,IOS, HMTL5, para backend, python, javascript, node, para smart contracts creo que usan Solidity lo mismo que para Ethereum.
> 
> ...



No, era eso.


----------



## Gian Gastone (7 Mar 2021)

Python


----------



## antonio estrada (8 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Difícil respuesta, no estoy muy puesto en este tema pero creo que podrías usar IOTA a distintos niveles.
> 
> A mi modo de ver creo que podrás usar , si quieres programar los sensores supongo que C, si quieres las aplicaciones frontend, pues Android ,IOS, HMTL5, para backend, python, javascript, node, para smart contracts creo que usan Solidity lo mismo que para Ethereum.
> 
> ...



Una de las aplicaciones que vienen es Data as a service. Yo mismo he participado en un par de proyectos. Una empresa tiene sensores y recibe datos. Tú compras los datos usando smart contracts y pagando en eth.

Si los costes del contrato y el pago son altos, el nicho de negocio no tira. Es por eso muy importante un sistema rápido y muy barato.

Sistemas con altos consumos energéticos detrás me parecen descartables. Es aquí donde IOTA se moverá bien.

Los rusos están muy emperrados en este sistema DaaS, creo que no hay que quitarles ojo. Hay dinero en universidades investigando en esto.

Igual que aqui


----------



## easyridergs (8 Mar 2021)

Estoy muy liado últimamente y no puedo intervenir en el hilo pero sí que quiero decir algo rápido. El desarrollo va muy bien y de forma sólida, Chrysalis nos va a dar el crédito de tiempo necesario para matar al coordinador, el contexto macro general nos favorece. Así que tranquilos y a mantener la mente fría, vamos a tener éxito, estar montado en IOTA es como estar montado en el propio NOM.


----------



## iaGulin (8 Mar 2021)

Hoy huelo cosas xD


----------



## Tito Pulo (8 Mar 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> Estoy muy liado últimamente y no puedo intervenir en el hilo pero sí que quiero decir algo rápido. El desarrollo va muy bien y de forma sólida, Chrysalis nos va a dar el crédito de tiempo necesario para matar al coordinador, el contexto macro general nos favorece. Así que tranquilos y a mantener la mente fría, vamos a tener éxito, estar montado en IOTA es como estar montado en el propio NOM.



Qué es NOM


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Mar 2021)

Diario de un Crononauta.

Martes 16 de marzo 2021:
La semana pasada fue muy movidita, iota llego a tocar los 2€ pero con la caida de btc ayer a 42$ retrocedio a 1,33. 

Hoy Btc ha vuelto a subir a 49-50$. Iota entre 1,50-1,60$


----------



## Gian Gastone (8 Mar 2021)

NOM=NWO Nuevo Orden Mundial.


----------



## Integer (8 Mar 2021)

Bueno... en mi opinión acaban de mear fuera de tiesto:

Bringing diversity to the tech industry - IOTA’s diversity initiative

Como jugada de marketing... pues bueno, es el mundo en el que nos movemos.

Eso sí, hablar sobre la inclusión de la mujer en la industria tecnológica con los colorines de por medio... en fin. 

Que me parece muy bien, pero vamos, si quieren trabajar en esto ya irán viniendo. No veo esas iniciativas para igualdad de ocupación en la construcción ni en la mina... ni buscar igualdad en otros sectores donde hay mayoría como enfermería, peluquería, estética...


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Mar 2021)

Se nota que viven del estado y las subvenciones... A ver si va a ser un bluff esto de iota como todo lo que es NOM.


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Mar 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Bueno... en mi opinión acaban de mear fuera de tiesto:
> 
> Bringing diversity to the tech industry - IOTA’s diversity initiative
> 
> ...



Eso demuestra lo mal que lo ha pasado la fundacion estos dos ultimos años para tirar pa lante el proyecto. Se han tenido q prostituir con las instituciones públicas para avanzar dado q el mercado les dio la espalda. 
Veremos si tendremos q pagar muy caro este error del mercado


----------



## jm666 (8 Mar 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Eso demuestra lo mal que lo ha pasado la fundacion estos dos ultimos años para tirar pa lante el proyecto. Se han tenido q prostituir con las instituciones públicas para avanzar dado q el mercado les dio la espalda.
> Veremos si tendremos q pagar muy caro este error del mercado



Yo no lo veo como un error, los anuncios para mujeres se impusieron desde que se dieron cuenta que era la mujer la que hacia la compra y/o tenía poder de adquisición por allá en los 50s creo, desde entonces es difícil ver un anuncio en donde se ridiculice a una mujer pero muchos en los que si ocurre con los hombres. Esto viene a ser algo parecido, las mujeres también compran y tiene su mercado, sean sueños o realidades como los hombres.

Otra cosa es que con IOTA estemos ayudando a meternos más de lleno en el NOM este, pero ya lo dije en un post anterior venden gorras muy bonitas con la visera llena de LEDs para deslumbrar a las cámaras si no queréis ser reconocidos. xD

5G, sensores IOTA, Big Data, IA es el futuro.


----------



## antonio estrada (8 Mar 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Bueno... en mi opinión acaban de mear fuera de tiesto:
> 
> Bringing diversity to the tech industry - IOTA’s diversity initiative
> 
> ...



Si vives chupando de la teta de la UE cobrando de Horizon 2020 tienes que tragar con estas gilipolleces.


----------



## Suburban2 (8 Mar 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Bueno... en mi opinión acaban de mear fuera de tiesto:
> 
> Bringing diversity to the tech industry - IOTA’s diversity initiative
> 
> ...



Tienes razón & estoy de acuerdo contigo, pero es que en 2021 parece ya sistemático este tipo de mensajitos de m. De rigor, vaya. Si vieses mi inbox de trabajo de hoy! Plagadita de emails clon de lo que mencionas.


----------



## jm666 (8 Mar 2021)

Ahora con la nueva ley de la Montero/a toda/os podremos ser mujere/os y se acabará la tontería/o xD


----------



## IVNP71 (8 Mar 2021)

Esto es como el token UPC02(Universal carbon) de UPA(universal protocol alliance) algo que le gusta al globalismo y que por supuesto la van a poner ahí arriba con el tan llamado calentamiento global....pues ahí hay que invertir en lo que le gusta al globalismo.
IOTA hará lo mismo si quiere estar ahí arriba y si tiene que incluir cosas como la inclusión social de mujeres o lo que sea pues tragará ya que si no los de arriba te van a cortar las alas.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Integer (8 Mar 2021)

Dicen que PayPal ha comprado Curv.

IOTA Foundation Partners With Curv Custody To Expand The IOTA Token Ecosystem (Thanks to Chrysalis!)

Curv (custodia de activos) había hecho un partnership con la IF, harto probable relacionado con el stack de IOTAS por el maná.

PayPal to buy digital asset security startup Curv, marking its first crypto industry acquisition


----------



## davitin (8 Mar 2021)

Me aburrooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (8 Mar 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Bueno... en mi opinión acaban de mear fuera de tiesto:
> 
> Bringing diversity to the tech industry - IOTA’s diversity initiative
> 
> ...


----------



## iaGulin (8 Mar 2021)

A ver si esperabais que las acciones de marketing de IOTA fuesen de este estilo:






Es el mundo que nos ha tocado vivir chavales, a mí me la trae floja que metan negras o mayas, no me importaría incluso que contratasen gente de Murcia. Lo que me importa es que me haga multiplicar mi dinero y para eso tienen que venderse y darse a conocer al público general. Y sino, pues ha sido divertido estar aquí.


----------



## Tito Pulo (8 Mar 2021)

Estoy de acuerdo no sé que tendrá que ver la política en todo lo que pueda suponer IOTA.

La fundación debe y te puedo garantizar que está muy por encima de todas esas cosas...solamente es hacer lo políticamente correcto sin más...la sociedad es la que es y los fondos europeos son los que son...pero internamente están a otra cosa...en eso no pierden ni un momento...el departamento de marketing hace su trabajo y prou


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Yo no lo veo como un error, los anuncios para mujeres se impusieron desde que se dieron cuenta que era la mujer la que hacia la compra y/o tenía poder de adquisición por allá en los 50s creo, desde entonces es difícil ver un anuncio en donde se ridiculice a una mujer pero muchos en los que si ocurre con los hombres. Esto viene a ser algo parecido, las mujeres también compran y tiene su mercado, sean sueños o realidades como los hombres.
> 
> Otra cosa es que con IOTA estemos ayudando a meternos más de lleno en el NOM este, pero ya lo dije en un post anterior venden gorras muy bonitas con la visera llena de LEDs para deslumbrar a las cámaras si no queréis ser reconocidos. xD
> 
> 5G, sensores IOTA, Big Data, IA es el futuro.



Si, las mujeres son las grandes consumistas y aguantan el chiringuito con su obediencia social inhata, por eso estan hipermimadas. Pero si quieren que las mujeres participen de iota que se metan en onlyfans y se las camelen para que usen iota. Lo de reclamar programadoras negras lesbianas, solo huele a prostitucion de la FI en manos de la firma-subvenciones del ministerio de turno.


----------



## jm666 (8 Mar 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Si, las mujeres son las grandes consumistas y aguantan el chiringuito con su obediencia social inhata, por eso estan hipermimadas. Pero si quieren que las mujeres participen de iota que se metan en onlyfans y se las camelen para que usen iota. Lo de reclamar programadoras negras lesbianas, solo huele a prostitucion de la FI en manos de la firma-subvenciones del ministerio de turno.



Sí, por eso es marketing o postureo, coño si quieren hacer una película con Ana Bolena con una actriz negra o algo asín xD

Estoy con Tito y iaGulin, el departamento de marketing está a sus cosas y los demás a las suyas, no creo que afecte, mientras suba a $200 a mí no me importa.


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Sí, por eso es marketing o postureo, coño si quieren hacer una película con Ana Bolena con una actriz negra o algo asín xD
> 
> Estoy con Tito y iaGulin, el departamento de marketing está a sus cosas y los demás a las suyas, no creo que afecte, mientras suba a $200 a mí no me importa.



Es que a nivel comercial toda promocion nom acaba siendo un fracaso. Es lo que me temo


----------



## Thundercat (8 Mar 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Es que a nivel comercial toda promocion nom acaba siendo un fracaso. Es lo que me temo



GET WOKE GO BROKE!!!


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Mar 2021)

Esto es marquetinh...
Ya empieza.....

Por cierto, hoy el precio muerto...hoy las programadoras racializadas lgtb no han comprado iota, debian estar liadas en las manofas


----------



## iaGulin (8 Mar 2021)

No estoy diciendo que yo lo sea, estoy diciendo que tiene que venderse al público. A mi me dan igual las ideas del público, yo lo que quiero es que vaya para arriba, y para eso tendrá que venderse a todos.
Con ignorar esos anuncios basta.

Y en mi experiencia personal, ser inteligente no significa no ser influenciable. A veces incluso pareciese lo contrario.


----------



## jm666 (8 Mar 2021)

No os parece raro que lleva ya 3 días casi plano alrededor de $1.30, algún inversor experto nos puede decir si esto significa algo?, hay demasiada calma chicha, como si fuese el preludio de la tempestad xD


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> No os parece raro que lleva ya 3 días casi plano alrededor de $1.30, algún inversor experto nos puede decir si esto significa algo?, hay demasiada calma chicha, como si fuese el preludio de la tempestad xD



Esta muy pegada al btc


----------



## jm666 (8 Mar 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Esta muy pegada al btc



A eso me refiero el BTC hace 3 días estaba a 46K, hoy tocando 52K y ésta ni se inmuta...


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (9 Mar 2021)

Hablando del progresismo y de como de *WOKE ES IOTA*, este sujeto es su desarrollador principal:

https://twitter.com/hus_qy

Vosotros vereis a quien confiais vuestros sueños de futuro.


----------



## Integer (9 Mar 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> Hablando del progresismo y de como de *WOKE ES IOTA*, este sujeto es su desarrollador principal:
> 
> https://twitter.com/hus_qy
> 
> Vosotros vereis a quien confiais vuestros sueños de futuro.



*Argumento ad hominem*


En lógica, se conoce como *argumento ad hominem* (del latín ‘contra el hombre’)1 a un tipo de falacia (argumento que, por su forma o contenido, no está capacitado para sostener una tesis) que consiste en dar por sentada la falsedad de una afirmación tomando como argumento quién es el emisor de esta.2 *Para utilizar esta falacia se intenta desacreditar a la persona que defiende una postura señalando una característica o creencia impopular de esa persona*.3



No mezcles, por favor.


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Mar 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> Hablando del progresismo y de como de *WOKE ES IOTA*, este sujeto es su desarrollador principal:
> 
> https://twitter.com/hus_qy
> 
> Vosotros vereis a quien confiais vuestros sueños de futuro.



Y vitalik buterin es maricón perdido y a ese le confias tu patrimonio.


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (9 Mar 2021)

Yo no he dado ningún juicio de valor contra el feminista Hans Mogg. Sólo he dado un dato objetivo completando la discusión anterior del hilo.

No os caseis con una moneda o proyecto, y menos en el mundo crypto. 

Por cierto, @Parlakistan , Vitalik es asexual, es un ente superior que está por encima del sexo y de las tentaciones mundanas. Es el *Mesias* en forma de niño ruso. Todos aquellos que lo adoren tendrán el cielo de ETH2.0 ganado, donde los unicornios de Uniswap pacen tranquilamente.


----------



## Integer (9 Mar 2021)

Vamos sumando unos centimillos, levantando desde la MA7.

A ver si termina de ponerse alcista la MA25 y despegamos.


----------



## TRYTON (9 Mar 2021)

Comprar y holdear IOTAS es como ser del Atlético . Puro sufrimiento . Pero cuando hacer cualquier cosa medio bien , para nosotros es un placer máximo .


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (9 Mar 2021)

cual es la mejor forma de pillar IOTA via Binance? theter o busd?


----------



## Integer (9 Mar 2021)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> cual es la mejor forma de pillar IOTA via Binance? theter o busd?



Si vas a holdear hazlo con omoku y te ahorrarás una permuta.


----------



## Zelofan (9 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> No os parece raro que lleva ya 3 días casi plano alrededor de $1.30, algún inversor experto nos puede decir si esto significa algo?, hay demasiada calma chicha, como si fuese el preludio de la tempestad xD



No waves...


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (9 Mar 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Si vas a holdear hazlo con omoku y te ahorrarás una permuta.



que es eso? un exchange?


----------



## spala (9 Mar 2021)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> cual es la mejor forma de pillar IOTA via Binance? theter o busd?



tether


----------



## Locoderemate (9 Mar 2021)

Integer dijo:


> *Argumento ad hominem*
> 
> 
> En lógica, se conoce como *argumento ad hominem* (del latín ‘contra el hombre’)1 a un tipo de falacia (argumento que, por su forma o contenido, no está capacitado para sostener una tesis) que consiste en dar por sentada la falsedad de una afirmación tomando como argumento quién es el emisor de esta.2 *Para utilizar esta falacia se intenta desacreditar a la persona que defiende una postura señalando una característica o creencia impopular de esa persona*.3
> ...



Despues de leer el tweet, mas que feminista es como la mayoria de hackers informaticos: un libertario. Supongo q entiende el feminismo como una expresion libertaria mas. Hecho q demuestra su estulticia a nivel psicologico-sociao.

El problema de esta gente es q son muy idealistas, y como tales tienden a negar la realidad; hecho que facilmente se traduce en rotundos fracasos, que intentan justificar moralmente.

Los inversores no ponen pasta para ideas imposibles. Y odiar la realidad es lo que muchas veces te lleva: a intentar cambiarla por lo imposible.

Veremos


----------



## Integer (9 Mar 2021)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> que es eso? un exchange?



Sí y no.

Ellos no custodian tus iotas. Les mandas la pasta por transferencia SEPA y te envían las iotas a tu billetera (trinity, próximamente firefly).

Yo utilizo esa plataforma y encantado.


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Mar 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> Yo no he dado ningún juicio de valor contra el feminista Hans Mogg. Sólo he dado un dato objetivo completando la discusión anterior del hilo.
> 
> No os caseis con una moneda o proyecto, y menos en el mundo crypto.
> 
> Por cierto, @Parlakistan , Vitalik es asexual, es un ente superior que está por encima del sexo y de las tentaciones mundanas. Es el *Mesias* en forma de niño ruso. Todos aquellos que lo adoren tendrán el cielo de ETH2.0 ganado, donde los unicornios de Uniswap pacen tranquilamente.



Yo lo veo mariposón...


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (9 Mar 2021)

No tengo TWINTER ni hablo GERMAN, pero si alguien esta interesado, pego esto, que va a haber un CHIT CHAT esta tarde con el BIG CHEESE de IOTA:


----------



## Tito Pulo (9 Mar 2021)

Una pena que desde la fundación se haya perdido tanto tiempo, si no hubiera sido así Iota podría haber sido muy protagonista en el sistema digital que soportará el pasaporte sanitario digital Europeo.
Lo presentan la próxima semana, el 17 de Marzo.

La CE presentará el 17 de marzo su propuesta de pasaporte digital de vacunación


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Mar 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Una pena que desde la fundación se haya perdido tanto tiempo, si no hubiera sido así Iota podría haber sido muy protagonista en el sistema digital que soportará el pasaporte sanitario digital Europeo.
> Lo presentan la próxima semana, el 17 de Marzo.
> 
> La CE presentará el 17 de marzo su propuesta de pasaporte digital de vacunación



Ah, pues creo que igual estás equivocado y llega justo a tiempo...


----------



## Tito Pulo (9 Mar 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Ah, pues creo que igual estás equivocado y llega justo a tiempo...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 592637



Ojalá y así fuera amigo Parlakistan, 
Puestos a soñar, 
Esta semana que presenten Firefly, que anuncien que en los Exchange está todo implementado y eso haga que nos vayamos un buen tramo arriba ..por ejemplo los 2 dólares.
Y ya la próxima semana , anuncio de Chrysalis acompañado de su primer caso importante de uso con el anuncio por parte de la comunidad Europea el día 17 del pasaporte sanitario y de vacuna digital con IOTA y Zebra a la cabeza.
Con ese anuncio en mi opinión Iota podría plantarse en los 3/4 para buscar antes de Junio su ATH.

Quizás sea soñar demasiado.
Venga , me voy a que me de un poco el aire .


----------



## kynes (9 Mar 2021)

*IOTA: IBM y Ubirch reciben contrato de certificado de vacunación en Alemania*

IOTA: IBM y Ubirch reciben contrato para certificado de vacunación


De acuerdo con el portal Ted Europa, IBM y la startup Urbich han recibido un contrato para emitir un certificado digital que permita comprobar la vacunación contra Covid-19. Otorgado por el Ministerio Federal de Salud (BGM) de la República Federal de Alemania para ser aplicados en servicios generales públicos bajo la jurisdicción cualquier autoridad federal, regional y sus subdivisiones locales.

Pensando para ser una opción adicional a la tarjeta de vacunación amarilla, los portadores del certificado digital podrán guardar los datos que comprueban que han recibido la vacuna contra la Covid-19 «convenientemente en sus teléfonos». IBM ha recibido una adjudicación del 49% y Urbich del 51%.

El formato del certificado podrá ser personalizado a través de una aplicación que incluirá una aplicación para prueba, y un sistema back-end de integración con «prácticas médicas y centros de vacunación. Esto permitirá que las personas usen un código QR que funcionará como una huella digital única en el que se mantendrán los datos relacionados con la vacunación.

Los datos estarán asegurados por una firma criptográfica y serán almacenados en un estimado de 5 blockchains. De esa manera, la información personal de los portadores no podrá ser visible o manipulada por una entidad externa. Además, el certificado incluirá muchos más datos que la hora de vacunación, nombre y tipo de vacuna.

En total, los socios han recibido 2,700,000 millones de euros para la aplicación de esta solución. Entre sus obligaciones contractuales, los socios deben entregar un boceto en el que se defina la estructura del sistema, la interfaz del sistema y sus componentes, desarrollo del frontend y backend de los certificados digitales, entre otros. El contrato estípula:



> La implementación puramente técnica de un certificado de vacunación digital durará aproximadamente 12 semanas. Los motivos son la complejidad de la solución, la protección de datos y los controles de seguridad necesarios, así como la conexión de unas 55.000 consultas y unos 410 centros de vacunación.



*Cooperación entre IOTA y Ubirch*
IBM y Ubirch recibieron el contrato por encima de Deutsche Telekom, entre otros. Los socios prevalecieron por su rápida implementación de una solución. La start-up Ubirch tiene su sede en la provincia de Cologne, Alemania.

Como ha informado CNF*, Ubirch ha empleado a la IOTA Tangle para implementar su solución en Altötting, Bavaria y Zollernalbkreis, en Baden-Württemberg en dos pruebas piloto. *En adición a IOTA, Ubirch dijo a CNF que ancla la información que recolecta de su servicio Ubirch FastChainer a Ethereum, y a las blockchain basadas en Ethereum Bloxberg, govdigital y Ethereum Classic.

De esa manera, la data de los certificados es asegurada con un «servicio de timstamp confiable». Ubirch ha elegido usar IOTA en sus pruebas debido a su alto nivel de escalabilidad y porque opera sin necesidad de costos de transacción. Esto incrementa la tasa máxima de transacción y la frecuencia del servicio. El CEO de Ubirch, Stephan Noller, dijo lo siguiente al portal de noticia SPIEGEL:
.

De esa manera, la data de los certificados es asegurada con un «servicio de timstamp confiable». Ubirch ha elegido usar IOTA en sus pruebas debido a su alto nivel de escalabilidad y porque opera sin necesidad de costos de transacción. Esto incrementa la tasa máxima de transacción y la frecuencia del servicio. El CEO de Ubirch, Stephan Noller, dijo lo siguiente al portal de noticia SPIEGEL:



> Me parece estupendo que esta vez no sea una gran empresa tecnológica establecida la que ofrezca la solución, sino una combinación inteligente de grandes empresas tecnológicas y de nueva creación.




En la traducción: les ha faltado añadir esto 

*However, it remains to be seen what (leading) role IOTA will now play in the nationwide vaccination passport. Ubirch has not yet commented on this.

NO se sabe 100% que papel jugará IOTA en todo esto. Lo sabremos pronto.*


----------



## Tito Pulo (9 Mar 2021)

kynes dijo:


> *IOTA: IBM y Ubirch reciben contrato de certificado de vacunación en Alemania*
> 
> IOTA: IBM y Ubirch reciben contrato para certificado de vacunación
> 
> ...



Gracias por esa info Kynes 
la verdad es que ilusiona


----------



## Forcopula (9 Mar 2021)

kynes dijo:


> En total, los socios han recibido 2,700,000 millones de euros para la aplicación de esta solución. .[/B]



Muchos millones me parecen 

Coñas fuera, ojalá empiece a despegar pronto


----------



## Gian Gastone (9 Mar 2021)

como van a ser 2,700,000 millones de Euros ......... serán 2'7 millones de euros.


----------



## Tito Pulo (9 Mar 2021)

Fijaros hoy el petardazo que esta pegando MATIC al saberse que entrará en Coinbase. Además teniendo en cuenta todo lo que ya lleva multiplicando , está cerca de alcanzar el x60.
Me refiero a que en Iota se puede dar la tormenta perfecta en las próximas semanas.
Si a Firefly, le sumamos maná, también Chrysalis, le añadimos que pudiera estar metida en el anuncio del pasaporte sanitario europeo y además una entrada en Coinbase o algún otro Exchange....

Pues eso , a dejar volar la imaginación


----------



## jm666 (9 Mar 2021)

NRF52832 es un microcontrolador de Nordic con 64KB RAM, 512Flash Memory, BLE 5, reloj interno y con un monton de I/O analógicos y digitales, están colaborando con IOTA con este chip, sobrado para hacer cualquier cosa con sensores, librerias de puerto serie, OTA, criptografía, PWM, etc.

Hacía tiempo que no miraba, yo decía 4U$D, aquí lo venden a $2 so comprando un rollo debe salir mucho menos


1.73€ |1 unids/lote NRF52832 QFAA NRF52832 NRF52832QFAA NRF52832 QFAA R N52832 QFN48 nuevo chip IC|Módulos de control/ reconocimiento de voz| - AliExpress


Este nunca lo he probado pero para conectarle cualquier cosa creo que vale


7.35€ |Placa de prueba nRF52832 Módulo de radiofrecuencia inalámbrico, transmisor y transmisor de 2,4 GHz, E73 TBB 2,4 ghz Ble 5,0|Terminales inalámbricas fijas| - AliExpress


Este no es NRF52832(BLE 5) es el NRF51822 ( BLE 3), pero para que os hagais una idea de los precios:



2.91€ 15% de DESCUENTO|Módulo inalámbrico NRF51822 con Bluetooth 3,3, sistema de Control inteligente para Estación Base iBeacon, baliza, módulo BLE de 4MA, 2V 4,0 V|Conectores y cables de ordenador| - AliExpress


----------



## kynes (9 Mar 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> como van a ser 2,700,000 millones de Euros ......... serán 2'7 millones de euros.



El que haya traducido se ha hecho un lio. €2.7 million -> 2.700.000 EUROS sin IVA . Barato, barato...


----------



## Forcopula (10 Mar 2021)

Vamooosss roto el 1.40


----------



## paketazo (10 Mar 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Vamooosss roto el 1.40



Dump it

BTC rules the game


----------



## Tito Pulo (10 Mar 2021)

Hasta los 1,30 cayó.. Como bien dices BTC manda.
El día que de desligue del rei será diferente.
Llegará ese día?


----------



## Locoderemate (10 Mar 2021)

Con el precio de btc veo bajo el de iota, esperaba unos 15-20 centimos mas. Desde hace unos días le cuesta subir y baja rapido


----------



## Tito Pulo (10 Mar 2021)

Bueno, parece que la lateralidad en la que se encuentra IOTA aún pueden quedarle bastantes días.
Según se escucha esta semana no habrá anuncios de actualización. Nos plantamos entonces en mitad de Marzo y quedando 2 semanas para que desde la fundación se decidan a que el tantas veces repetido "SOON" sea en algún momento una realidad.
Por lo que seguimos a espensas de lo que BTC nos marque y nosotros como buen perrito faldero le seguiremos allá donde valla.
Aunque esta última semana ni tan siquiera eso, ya que BTC ha subido 8k dólares mientras que Iota ha bajado desde su pico en 1,44 hasta los 1,35.

Paciencia .


----------



## jm666 (10 Mar 2021)

Ayer subió todo lo que no había subido con el BTC en 3 días, me voy a mojar y digo que esta noche toca los $1.5 si BTC no se desploma, pero no me matéis si fallo xD


----------



## Tito Pulo (10 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Ayer subió todo lo que no había subido con el BTC en 3 días, me voy a mojar y digo que esta noche toca los $1.5 si BTC no se desploma, pero no me matéis si fallo xD



Es verdad que subió algo más que BTC en estos dos últimos días .
Llegó a 1,429 pero al primer estornudo de BTC se desplomó de nuevo a 1,30.
En la última semana la perdida en satos con respecto a BTC es grande y hoy continua cayendo.

BTC parece que está tirando y espérate que no meta un buen tramo al alza para dejar los 60k bien atrás. Y en ese contestó todo el dinero se va hacia el rey , incluso el de muchas Alts que se venden para comprar BTC.

Por eso fastidia que IOTA no haya aprovechado casi un mes de lateralidad en BTC para irse arriba. 
Muchísimas Alts sí que lo han hecho con subidas estratosfericas, demasiado están apurando y la Altseason no será eterna.


----------



## jm666 (10 Mar 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Es verdad que subió algo más que BTC en estos dos últimos días .
> Llegó a 1,429 pero al primer estornudo de BTC se desplomó de nuevo a 1,30.
> En la última semana la perdida en satos con respecto a BTC es grande y hoy continua cayendo.
> 
> ...



En realidad no se desplomó a 1.30 se fue a 1.34, estoy de acuerdo contigo si BTC sube mucho el dinero se mueve, pero que todavía le queda alguna corrección, también he notado cierto desacoplo por parte de IOTA, está en una fase rara, quizás es buena señal, cross fingers


----------



## Locoderemate (10 Mar 2021)

Creo que el mercado no se fia mucho de iota, no la ha dejado caer de 1€, pero la mantiene bajo 1,50€ esperando a ver que hace en realidad. La putada es que bitcoin, mientrastanto sube que da leches... Y yo que esperaba ver de nuevo los 42k


----------



## Locoderemate (10 Mar 2021)

Espero que cuando salga firefly, crysallys y al final maten el coordinador no se nos quede esta cara:
foto celebrando independecia cataluña - Buscar con Google

Aunque si apostamos por progres y feministas todo puede ser


----------



## Locoderemate (10 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> En realidad no se desplomó a 1.30 se fue a 1.34, estoy de acuerdo contigo si BTC sube mucho el dinero se mueve, pero que todavía le queda alguna corrección, también he notado cierto desacoplo por parte de IOTA, está en una fase rara, quizás es buena señal, cross fingers



Es q lleva ya unos dias haciendo amagos de subir, pero luego vuelve a caer. Es un puto coitus interruptus


----------



## Integer (10 Mar 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Anotación 0: 17/02/2021 07:30 66.527.839 USDT - $1,21
> Anotación 1: 17/02/2021 09:10 71.849.155 USDT - $1,32
> Anotación 2: 17/02/2021 11:40 75.430.508 USDT - $1.33
> Anotación 3: 17/02/2021 12:45 74.729.424 USDT - $1.32
> Anotación 4: 17/02/2021 14:40 71.800.806 USDT - $1.29



Fíjate @Locoderemate en las anotaciones de volumen del 17 de febrero.

Ahora mismo:

10/03/2021 18:25 $33.143.390 USDT - $1.34

Con menos de la mitad de volumen se mantiene el precio.

Se ha dado un salto indiscutiblemente.

Si sube el volumen salimos disparados.


----------



## Harrymorgan (10 Mar 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Las empresas comprarán IOTA después de implementar Mana: Dan Simerman
> Dan Simerman, el jefe de relaciones financieras de la Fundación IOTA cree que un modelo abstracto del infame modelo stock-to-flow (S2Fv2) de PlanB, que propone un precio de Bitcoin de USD 100,000 para fines de 2021, se aplica a la tokenómica de IOTA. . Como PlanB descubrió ayer, el modelo muestra la tasa actual de BTC "*como un reloj*".
> 
> De que me suena a mi esto, ?????? El reloj de Valdeande?
> ...



A ver si me entero. El iota va a generar mana y el mana tendrá un valor per se porque permite hacer transacciones gratis en el blockchain... Es asi?



Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jm666 (10 Mar 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> A ver si me entero. El iota va a generar mana y el mana tendrá un valor per se porque permite hacer transacciones gratis en el blockchain... Es asi?
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



No exactamente, es un poco complicado:
ganas maná teniendo tokens y gestionando transacciones con tu nodo
el mana se va regenerando en base a tus tokens, tu participación y tu "honradez" en la red, hay como dos tipos de mana(esto no lo tengo muy claro)
tu nodo solo puede atender transacciones dependiendo del mana que tenga
mas nivel de transaccion necesita mas mana, no es lo mismo gestionar un pago de una máquina que transmitir vídeo, son distintos niveles
empresas o gente podra alquilarte tu mana(pagando) si lo necesita para , por ejemplo, transmitir video o tv

el mana impedira ataques de nodos maliciosos, por ejemplo si un atacante quisiera emitir una transacción falsa tendría que convencer a muchos mas nodos que los honrados, para lo cual necesitaría mucho mana que tendria que adquirir y le saldría muchísimo mas caro que el beneficio que supondría, además que perdería puntos de "honradez"


esto es solo una aproximación, no lo tomeis al pie de la letra, para saber por donde van los tiros, estoy escribiendo esto de memoria pero tengo que revisarlo mejor otra vez


----------



## Snowball (11 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> No exactamente, es un poco complicado:
> ganas maná teniendo tokens y gestionando transacciones con tu nodo
> el mana se va regenerando en base a tus tokens, tu participación y tu "honradez" en la red, hay como dos tipos de mana(esto no lo tengo muy claro)
> tu nodo solo puede atender transacciones dependiendo del mana que tenga
> ...



Es el POW, proof of work. 

Con las ventajas ya comentadas respecto al POW de BTC, la minería y su consumo

No??


----------



## jm666 (11 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Ayer subió todo lo que no había subido con el BTC en 3 días, me voy a mojar y digo que esta noche toca los $1.5 si BTC no se desploma, pero no me matéis si fallo xD



Bueno, no he acertado ni de lejos, pensé que haría un poco como ayer, que llevaba algo de retraso con BTC, pero va su pt bola xD, mejor me quedo calladito, a ver que hace esta mañana....


----------



## jm666 (11 Mar 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Es el POW, proof of work.
> 
> Con las ventajas ya comentadas respecto al POW de BTC, la minería y su consumo
> 
> No??



_*Is there a role for Proof of Work in IOTA 2.0? Does mana utilize Proof of Work at all?*_

For all intents and purposes for honest users, there will essentially be no Proof of Work. The protocol will implement something called adaptive proof of work as spam prevention. *Honest nodes creating transactions will have to do a very small amount of proof of work (much smaller than now)* to create a message. However, *a malicious node attempting to spam the network will be quickly penalized with enormous proof of work requirements *which will physically limit their ability to create messages. This mechanism will not penalize honest nodes.

Mana will not use any sort of Proof of Work.

Explaining Mana in IOTA


----------



## paketazo (11 Mar 2021)

No os comáis el tarro ahora mismo con el precio demasiado.

Hemos pasado en un año de 0,08$ de mínimo a 1,60$ de máximo.

Evidentemente nadie va a comprar en mínimos ni vender en máximos, pero acercarse un 25% a esas zonas para entrar o salir, es la ostia.

Este mes deberían de liberar noticias, pero en este mundillo, los retrasos se pagan muy caros a nivel de precios y de desconfianza. Veremos si ese pronto que prometen es para ya, o se retrasa otro mes más...

El chart ahora mismo la manda por abajo a 0,95$, parece malo, pero hace nada la mandaba a 0,80$ y se está consolidando por encima de 1$

Recordad, de 0,08$ a 1,60$ va un 20X, que no parece nada pero para algo que capitaliza más de 3000 millones de $ no es coña.

Si el roadmap va prosperando, no debería de tener problemas en irse adoptando poco a poco, no va a ser mañana, pero quizá en un año sea un standard ya mucho más reconocido y fundamental en el mundo IOT.

Suerte a todos, tanto a los de HOLD como los que esperan recomprar abajo, el mercado lo hacemos todos.


----------



## Locoderemate (11 Mar 2021)

"Hay que vender pa q iota suba". @Negrofuturo dixit


----------



## Forcopula (11 Mar 2021)

Estáis con el culo en llamas macho, se nota que no habéis "hodleado" iota más de 2 meses la mayoría.

Como decía mi abuela, la letra con sangre entra


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Mar 2021)




----------



## Locoderemate (11 Mar 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 594213



Estos es para animarnos un poco, no


----------



## T-34 (11 Mar 2021)

Pues ya es oficial, se ha lanzado pollen 0.5.0 con la primera prueba de mana.


----------



## Locoderemate (11 Mar 2021)

T-34 dijo:


> Pues ya es oficial, se ha lanzado pollen 0.5.0 con la primera prueba de mana.



Ha funcionado al menos?


----------



## Locoderemate (11 Mar 2021)

Jode, tu x aqui... Ya volvera a caer


----------



## Snowball (11 Mar 2021)

Colgar info del pollen ese que se fuma y te deja to maná


----------



## Snowball (11 Mar 2021)

venga ya lo pongo yo

Pollen Testnet v0.5.0 - Starting our Journey with Mana


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Mar 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Colgar info del pollen ese que se fuma y te deja to maná



Lo del pollen es obra de fumetas... Nuestro amigo Hans Moog.


----------



## Gian Gastone (11 Mar 2021)




----------



## T-34 (11 Mar 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Ha funcionado al menos?



hombre no lo se, pero digo yo que si han lanzado la version es porque minimamente funciona


----------



## Locoderemate (11 Mar 2021)

T-34 dijo:


> hombre no lo se, pero digo yo que si han lanzado la version es porque minimamente funciona



Veremos


----------



## Snowball (11 Mar 2021)

joder lo que la cuesta romper los 1.42$


----------



## iaGulin (11 Mar 2021)




----------



## paketazo (11 Mar 2021)

Será sin comisiones o no será.

Hoy he movido unos tokens de un ledger a otro en la cadena de ETH, y me he dejado 50$ así por la buenas, en 4 movimientos.

No tiene demasiado sentido, no se si será IOTA o la que sea, pero esas tarifas no tienen futuro.

Espero lo solucionen con ETH 2.0 si no, poco recorrido le veo yo a largo plazo, pues otros tomarán el relevo de la eficiencia.

Un saludo y a ver si rompemos en lo que queda de semana 1.50$


----------



## Locoderemate (11 Mar 2021)

Que significa exactamente fees sre d signed by the owners; quienes son los owners?


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Mar 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Será sin comisiones o no será.
> 
> Hoy he movido unos tokens de un ledger a otro en la cadena de ETH, y me he dejado 50$ así por la buenas, en 4 movimientos.
> 
> ...



Precisamente es lo que venimos diciendo aquí muchos. Esos fees en Bitcoin si tienen sentido, por qué allí se mueven sumas de dinero muy grande y son para dejarlas almacenadas mucho tiempo. Se paga la seguridad para grandes montos y en ese caso sale barato, pero en Ethereum empieza a salir muy caro para pensar que va a tener éxito en el mundo de las finanzas descentralizadas. Sin escalabilidad no irá a ninguna parte, que esa es otra...


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Mar 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Que significa exactamente fees sre d signed by the owners; quienes son los owners?



No se si se refiere a los operadores de nodos, que son los que venden el maná.


----------



## Tito Pulo (11 Mar 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> No os comáis el tarro ahora mismo con el precio demasiado.
> 
> Hemos pasado en un año de 0,08$ de mínimo a 1,60$ de máximo.
> 
> ...



Un x20 desde esos precios mínimos en los que solo estuvo durante un suspiro no es nada comparado con lo que estan subiendo otras.
Desde esos mínimos hay decenas y decenas de monedas con más de un x50.
Theta por ejemplo lleva más de un x200, que es 10 veces más de lo que ha subido Iota.
Sé que son capitalizaciones distintas y que mover a Iota cuesta más, pero ya se ha comentado alguna vez que algunas como ADA, LINK y muchas otras con mayor capitalizacion que Iota también han subido el doble y el triple que Iota.

Está claro que habrá a quien le parezca buena subida la que llevamos, al final toda subida es positiva.

Pero en mi opinión y cuando comparas con el resto del mercado es decepcionante.Sobre todo teniendo en cuenta el proyecto y en el punto en el que se encuentra.


----------



## Zelofan (11 Mar 2021)

Aqui ya sabemos todos que muchas criptos estan subiendo a fuego comparadas con iota. Repito lo sabemos TODOS. Si holdeamos es porque hemos hecho nuestra prediccion. Se podria decir que confiamos en el analisis fundamental en vez del tecnico.
Esta bien que se hagan criticas pero dejen de comparar a IOTA con el resto, gracias.


----------



## Integer (11 Mar 2021)

$1.5


----------



## Periplo (11 Mar 2021)

La polilla ha salido de la crisalida?


----------



## Gian Gastone (11 Mar 2021)

Integer dijo:


> $1.5



1,52 en Binance, parece que se anima la cosa, no hay pucho volummen, aun queda 6h para terminar la veala diaria.


----------



## davitin (11 Mar 2021)

Vaya mierda, si no traspasa claramente los 1.50$ no vamos a ninguna parte.


----------



## Locoderemate (11 Mar 2021)

Ad mas diempre se anima jueves-viernes para acostarse los findes hasta el martes... De todas formas, lo que me jode de iota es otra cosa y ya lo he dicho en el foro. Espero que al salir de la crisalide la IF "deje" d hacer el capullo... En todos los sentidos, especialmente ideologico y en vez de mujera@s busque a los mejores.


----------



## davitin (11 Mar 2021)

Sinceramente, esto tiene toda la pinta de acabar en ploff, con la temporada de subidas de alts pasando e iota volviendo a la mierda, siento decirlo pero es lo que parece, la tipica altcoin prometedora en la que "el precio no importa", como ya dije le doy este mes, si no hay un avance significativo me lo jugare todo en el casino de las shitcoins, al menos ahi tendre una oportunidad.


----------



## jm666 (11 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Bueno, no he acertado ni de lejos, pensé que haría un poco como ayer, que llevaba algo de retraso con BTC, pero va su pt bola xD, mejor me quedo calladito, a ver que hace esta mañana....



Mierda al final se fue a mas de $1.5 , mañana voy a decir lo contrario de lo que quiero xDDDDD


----------



## paketazo (11 Mar 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Sinceramente, esto tiene toda la pinta de acabar en ploff, con la temporada de subidas de alts pasando e iota volviendo a la mierda, siento decirlo pero es lo que parece, la tipica altcoin prometedora en la que "el precio no importa", como ya dije le doy este mes, si no hay un avance significativo me lo jugare todo en el casino de las shitcoins, al menos ahi tendre una oportunidad.



Yo como dije estaba pillado a 0,40$ y ahí estuve muchos meses como casi todo el foro.

Cuando rompió, me fijé un punto para obtener mi ROI, dónde vendí una parte en la zona de 1,10$.

Si no hubiera vendido a día de hoy tendría mucho más IOTA y muchas más plusvalías, pero es mi modo de operar. Ahora las IOTA están en paz conmigo.

Podrán volver a 0,40$ y no será un problema para mi, aun que espero que no sea el caso.

Por otra parte, coincido como tu dices y el conforero @Tito Pulo , que IOTA ha defraudado en parte en este run bull de BTC y muchas ats.

No podemos dar ya por perdida la batalla de rentabilidad, IOTA podría en una semana irse a los 5$ sin problemas, pero está claro que comparándola con otras teóricas mierdas la ha cagado a base de bien.

Os recomiendo marcaros un punto de comodidad para obtener un ROI si no vais a gusto con lo que tenéis, quizá a 1,60$ a 2$ o más si nos dejase, pero no vale la pena sufrir por algo que no está en nuestras manos.

Sigo creyendo que veremos máximos pero evidentemente para que esto ocurra la hemos de ver listada en más exchanges y sobre todo que ese roadmap vaya cumpliendo fechas y compromisos.

Si por un casual el cierre de hoy es inferior a 1,42$ la vela pintaría muy fea... iremos viendo.


----------



## Locoderemate (11 Mar 2021)

Quizas con iota es mas cuestion de marcarse fechas antes que precios


----------



## Zelofan (11 Mar 2021)

Integer dijo:


> $1.5


----------



## Tito Pulo (11 Mar 2021)

No entiendo porqué molesta que se diga lo que en realidad está ocurriendo.
No es algo inventado ni subjetivo , es lo que es sin más.
Tal y como dice el compañero PAKETAZO , la decepción es grande ya que hay muchísimas , no unas pocas sino muchísimas decenas de mierdacoins que están subiendo infinitamente más que IOTA que tan excelente producto y proyecto es.
Y comparar es inevitable, no jodamos.

Y es por eso por lo que se critica, ni más ni menos es una evidencia. Cambiarse ahora pues no por lo que tiene que venir en fundamentales, pero que viendo tal y como se comporta igual nos defrauda.

Vosotros mismos lo decís, que es momento de dejar correr las ganancias, que no hay que vender.
Y es lo que estamos haciendo , pero de unas ganancias a otras hay un mundo, y quizás nos arrepintamos de no haber aprovechado realmente el megabullrun que se está dando en cualquier mierda de moneda que lo está petando.

Es mi opinión, así lo veo y así lo expongo, sin pretender convencer, ni condicionar a nadie


----------



## T-34 (11 Mar 2021)

Alguien se acuerda de okcash? Buen dinero hice con ella en 2017 y ahora esta en la mierda


----------



## Locoderemate (11 Mar 2021)

Yo puedo asumir que sea un chicharro y una inversion de alto riesgo, pero que la IF pierda el tiempo buscando programadoras racializadas lgtb cuando tienen otros pollos q resolver, pues no le entiendo


----------



## medion_no (12 Mar 2021)

Haced pump and dump y después os compráis los iotas que os salgan del nabo. Yo ya lo hice. Es mi humilde opinión.


----------



## Tito Pulo (12 Mar 2021)

MATIC otra más a hacerse un x200
Va por un x170 pero al ritmo que lleva llegará.

Como no vamos a comparar con Iota?

Todas desatadas y Iota no tiene empuje para pasar los 1,40. Resulta penosa su trayectoria en esta Bullrun se mire por donde se mire.

Por qué está subiendo MATIC?
Por lo buen proyecto que es?
Por la excelente red que tiene?
Por haber entrado en Coinbase?
Y Theta?
Proyectazo también? esta no ha necesitado entrar en Coinbase para irse a la luna.
Y antes lo hicieron las DEFI ,AAVE, AVAX, DOT , SUSHI, etc
Y ahora los NFT.

Estoy seguro de que mañana anuncian que va ha entrar IOTA en Coinbase y como mucho pasa los 1,5 para perderlos de nuevo a los pocos días.

Resulta patético que una fundación como Iota , Alemana y con tantos partners y empresas esperando, o eso es lo que dicen que yo ya no me creo nada, estén siempre echándose flores a si mismos, cantando sus bonanzas, lo bueno que es el proyecto, el increíble futuro que tiene , que si soon, que si soon , siempre soon , ya cansan un poco.
Hoy DOM lanzando mensajitos en relación al pasaporte sanitario Europeo, insinuando que IOTA es la mejor Red para ello. Siempre boqueando.
Ya podrían dejar de hablar e insinuar tanto y limitarse a demostrar con hechos y realidades.


----------



## Zelofan (12 Mar 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> MATIC otra más a hacerse un x200
> Va por un x170 pero al ritmo que lleva llegará.
> 
> Como no vamos a comparar con Iota?
> ...



Estoy deacuedo pero lo que quise decir es que ya sabemos que el dinero que tenemos en iota lo podriamos rentar en otras coins mucho mas... en este momento.
En cuanto al precio todos estamos algo “decepcionados” pero el precio que tiene ahora es justo porque el precio es una apreciacion subjetiva de la gente y si la gente subjetivamente no esta dispuesta a pagar hoy 1,50 esque iota no vale 1,50 por las razones que sean.

La economia mas que numeros son personas y si las personas hoy no valoran iota como nosotros pues es lo que hay. Quizas si todo va bien en la implementacion la gente ponga la mirada en ella y page 10 dolares por poner un ejemplo. Tambien es posible que se mezcle el bullrun en otras coins y iota pase desapercibida a pesar se su proyeccion, hasta que la teoria no pase a la practica la gente prefiere hacer un x8 con doge.
Si mañana la gente paga 4.50 esque iota vale 4,50.
No digo nada del otro mundo pero esta bien recordar que es el precio.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (12 Mar 2021)

Esto es como los hilos del Horoh....años y años divagando, contando batallitas y colgando videos de tipos hablando en inglés avisando que no sé que bien bien, mientras el precio se estanca o baja grotescamente....


----------



## kynes (12 Mar 2021)

Una curiosidad. Buscando en Google Trends... Supongo que esta herramienta sirve de poco para predecir nada pero aquí lo dejo....

A nivel mundial Honduras es la que tiene más búsquedas de "IOTA" , y es por un huracán que hubo en 2020 . 

Si cambiamos búsqueda a "IOTA crypto". Los páises con más interés son Noruega> Suiza > Rumanía > Francia > Alemania ..... España en el 9.... (seremos nosotros?) . Emiratos Árabes en el 11, estados unidos en el 23

¿Se podría decir que saliendo del mundillo crypto, IOTA no la conocen ni en su casa?


----------



## Locoderemate (12 Mar 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Una curiosidad. Buscando en Google Trends... Supongo que esta herramienta sirve de poco para predecir nada pero aquí lo dejo....
> 
> A nivel mundial Honduras es la que tiene más búsquedas de "IOTA" , y es por un huracán que hubo en 2020 .
> 
> ...



No, excepto en burbuja q estamos todo el dia dando el coñazo con ella, creo que no la conocen mucho


----------



## Zelofan (12 Mar 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Una curiosidad. Buscando en Google Trends... Supongo que esta herramienta sirve de poco para predecir nada pero aquí lo dejo....
> 
> ¿Se podría decir que saliendo del mundillo crypto, IOTA no la conocen ni en su casa?



Eso no lo dudes dile a un familiar que compre 50 iotas por si las moscas o a un amigo ya veras la cara que te ponen


----------



## Zelofan (12 Mar 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> No, excepto en burbuja q estamos todo el dia dando el coñazo con ella, creo que no la conocen mucho



España novena... yo creo que en este grupo esta el 80% de iotas en españa, asique aqui mas de uno vais hasta las cejas


----------



## Suburban2 (12 Mar 2021)

Zelofan dijo:


> Eso no lo dudes dile a un familiar que compre 50 iotas por si las moscas o a un amigo ya veras la cara que te ponen



Tampoco tanta gente tiene conocimineto fundamentado del mercado crypto. En los ultimos tiempos se ha hablado mucho de btc y se ha dado a conocer mas, pero que una persona comun te pueda medio explicar que es, como funciona o que prospectos cabales tiene, va a ser 1 de cada 100 o asi.

Figuraos Ether, o IOTA ya.


----------



## Zelofan (12 Mar 2021)

Suburban2 dijo:


> Tampoco tanta gente tiene conocimineto fundamentado del mercado crypto. En los ultimos tiempos se ha hablado mucho de btc y se ha dado a conocer mas, pero que una persona comun te pueda medio explicar que es, como funciona o que prospectos cabales tiene, va a ser 1 de cada 100 o asi.



Yo soy taxista ( limpiabotas, taxistas ... ejem ejem.. ) desde que estoy en el mundo cripto intento sacar el tema del bitcoin para ver si tiene el cliente y que me cuente y casi nadie tiene interes. La gente joven si que se pone a preguntarme cosas aunque con sospecha de timo siempre ... y de cierta edad para arriba no quieren ni conocer lo que es, piensan que es una estafa.
Creo que 1 cada 100 es muy optimista, yo diria por mi termometro 1 de cada 1.000 o mas.


----------



## Suburban2 (12 Mar 2021)

Zelofan dijo:


> Yo soy taxista ( limpiabotas, taxistas ... ejem ejem.. ) desde que estoy en el mundo cripto intento sacar el tema del bitcoin para ver si tiene el cliente y que me cuente y casi nadie tiene interes. La gente joven si que se pone a preguntarme cosas aunque con sospecha de timo siempre ... y de cierta edad para arriba no quieren ni conocer lo que es, piensan que es una estafa.
> Creo que 1 cada 100 es muy optimista, yo diria por mi termometro 1 de cada 1.000 o mas.



Si, vaya, te creo, de todos mis conocidos en XPain habra 2 que tengan interes real o holding de algo, aqui en Londres, sacando el tema con gente de todo tipo y condicion, no se, del 1 al 2.5% max. IOTero no conozco a ninguno, de BTC, Ripple y alguna otra si, pero eso, que es muy muy minoritario (todavia).

En tu ejemplo, con los taxistas he hablado de muchos y variopintos temas, pero estaria francamente sorprendido si se pusiera a hablar de cryptos.


----------



## jm666 (12 Mar 2021)

Zelofan dijo:


> Yo soy taxista ( limpiabotas, taxistas ... ejem ejem.. ) desde que estoy en el mundo cripto intento sacar el tema del bitcoin para ver si tiene el cliente y que me cuente y casi nadie tiene interes. La gente joven si que se pone a preguntarme cosas aunque con sospecha de timo siempre ... y de cierta edad para arriba no quieren ni conocer lo que es, piensan que es una estafa.
> Creo que 1 cada 100 es muy optimista, yo diria por mi termometro 1 de cada 1.000 o mas.



Pues yo se lo comenté a mi madre y se puso muy contenta, en el banco le dan una mierda xD

Creo que IOTA el problema que tiene es que la fallaron la primera vez, ahora tiene que convencer el doble, si hay algo "positivo" de ir tan lento es que se van creando sus soportes.

A mi modo de ver este mes y la crisálida es el punto de inflexión.


----------



## Thundercat (12 Mar 2021)

Según mi experiencia sesgada las criptos incluso entre gente joven no son tan populares, lo que pasa es que nosotros vivimos en una pequeña cámara de eco. Y los muy jóvenes ya ni te cuento, pues lo primero que maman de criptos son ponzis tipo Kualian y Nimbus.


----------



## Snowball (12 Mar 2021)

quien dijo que si ayer no cerraba por encima de 1.42$ era mala señal?

Vamos por ese camino


----------



## Locoderemate (12 Mar 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> quien dijo que si ayer no cerraba por encima de 1.42$ era mala señal?
> 
> Vamos por ese camino



"No haria mucho caso a los expertos" un experto


Pd/ muchos teneis q vender iota pa que suba... Negrofuturo dixit


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (12 Mar 2021)

medion_no dijo:


> Haced pump and dump y después os compráis los iotas que os salgan del nabo. Yo ya lo hice. Es mi humilde opinión.



Donde o como os enterais de los pump y dumps?


----------



## paketazo (12 Mar 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> quien dijo que si ayer no cerraba por encima de 1.42$ era mala señal?
> 
> Vamos por ese camino



Lo comenté yo mismo.

En el chart se apreciaba claramente que tras la noticia del "pollen" IOTA debería haber consolidado por encima de 1,50$ si es que esa noticia era relevante a nivel fundamental y de inversión, ya que se supone que traía acumulación durante enero y febrero esperando noticias de este tipo.

En vez de consolidar, se vio un ligero aumento del volumen que la aupó para luego desinflarse en una especie de distribución en plan "comprad con el rumor vended con la noticia"

EL volumen de negociación denota perdida de interés, pero no se puede discernir si se distribuye claramente, lo que parece claro es que es la especulación la que tiene el control de IOTA... y de casi todo.

Me empezaría a preocupar a corto plazo si se pierde la zona de 1,28$ (A) que viene a ser la media móvil de 25 jornadas y podría llevarla a esa zona que os comento siempre de apoyo situada en la media de 50 sesiones que ahora anda por debajo de 1$ (B)

SI aguanta estas cotas, no tardará en irse a máximos anuales.


----------



## Valencianin (12 Mar 2021)

Yo tengo 34 años, gano y me relaciono con gente de mi edad digamos que por encima de la media socioeconómica. Yo mismo gano >36k, <45k, la mayoría de mis amigos de Valencia están en ese rango o incluso superior. Bien pues de 17 el único que tiene criptos soy yo, el resto no quieren saber nada. Y saber lo que es lo saben. Pero supongo que tienen otras prioridades.

Como mucho 3 o 4 de 17 tienen acciones o en fondos y ya está.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (12 Mar 2021)

Valencianin dijo:


> Yo tengo 34 años, gano y me relaciono con gente de mi edad digamos que por encima de la media socioeconómica. Yo mismo gano >36k, <45k, la mayoría de mis amigos de Valencia están en ese rango o incluso superior. Bien pues de 17 el único que tiene criptos soy yo, el resto no quieren saber nada. Y saber lo que es lo saben. Pero supongo que tienen otras prioridades.
> 
> Como mucho 3 o 4 de 17 tienen acciones o en fondos y ya está.



A la gente le gusta tener el dinero seguro, y esto es mas una apuesta que otra cosa.

En un fondo tambien estas apostando, pero es a una cia. o lo que sea con un historial, una base, unos activos, aqui saber que es lo que hay detras de un porcentaje muy alto de los proyectos.

Si habemos algunos que piensan que IOTA/BTC es de lo mejorcito(?) no hay que imaginarse mucho como seran las demas!


----------



## Locoderemate (12 Mar 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Lo comenté yo mismo.
> 
> En el chart se apreciaba claramente que tras la noticia del "pollen" IOTA debería haber consolidado por encima de 1,50$ si es que esa noticia era relevante a nivel fundamental y de inversión, ya que se supone que traía acumulación durante enero y febrero esperando noticias de este tipo.
> 
> ...



Pues viene fin de semana y iota lleva cayendo en findes desde hace un par de meses. Ademas btc puede ir a buscar aun los 42k. Si, es muy posible ver iota por debajo de 1.28$


----------



## jm666 (12 Mar 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Pues viene fin de semana y iota lleva cayendo en findes desde hace un par de meses. Ademas btc puede ir a buscar aun los 42k. Si, es muy posible ver iota por debajo de 1.28$



Por lo que voy viendo el peligro viene cuando BTC toque 60-65K para luego bajar a 32K, el mes que viene puede ser horrible, para todos no solo cryptos, de momento ya hay unos profesores alemanes debunciando que el BCE está manteniendo a los estados, la deuda que hay mundial es bestial, sobre el 300% y digo "mundial", es una pasada,los bancos centrales tendrán que subir los tipos de interés y se viene una buena inflacióny la deuda puede ser insostenible, al menos estas son las previsiones.

Después de estas caidas vendran otra vez subidas grandes hasta el final de año, BTC a 100K hablan, y el año que viene 2022 será peor que 2020/2021 juntos.

Esto es lo que se comenta/veo por ahí, así que espero que los de IOTA espabilen rápido xD


----------



## Locoderemate (12 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Por lo que voy viendo el peligro viene cuando BTC toque 60-65K para luego bajar a 32K, el mes que viene puede ser horrible, para todos no solo cryptos, de momento ya hay unyoos profesores alemanes debunciando que el BCE está manteniendo a los estados, la deuda que hay mundial es bestial, sobre el 300% y digo "mundial", es una pasada,los bancos centrales tendrán que subir los tipos de interés y se viene una buena inflacióny la deuda puede ser insostenible, al menos estas son las previsiones.
> 
> Después de estas caidas vendran otra vez subidas grandes hasta el final de año, BTC a 100K hablan, y el año que viene 2022 será peor que 2020/2021 juntos.
> 
> Esto es lo que se comenta/veo por ahí, así que espero que los de IOTA espabilen rápido xD



Yo sigo iota para estar al dia de sus actializaciones y por aportaciones como las tuyas, si no fuera por eso habria comprado y me hubiera despreocupado hasta dentro de 5 años. 

El futuro nadie lo sabe pero no esta mal prepararse para lo peor y esperar lo mejor


----------



## Tito Pulo (12 Mar 2021)

Muchas gracias por la explicación para hacernos comprender que cada uno es responsable de sus aciertos así como de sus errores.
No hace falta extenderse tanto ya que es algo evidente.
Personalmente jamás culpare a nadie de algo que yo haya decidido hacer, no puede ser de otra manera. Ni foreros, ni estudios , ni previsiones, tan solo uno mismo es el responsable.
Creo que estamos todos de acuerdo en eso El anarquistamualdina.

Por eso mismo reconozco que me he equivocado YO SOLITO por invertir en IOTA y no en cualquiera de las más de por lo menos 100 monedas que lo están haciendo infinitamente mejor que IOTA.

Creo que aquí se puede opinar de lo que a uno le parezca, siempre con respecto por supuesto.
Para eso es un foro.
Y al igual que podemos leer las increíbles bondades de IOTA, las previsiones de precios astronómicos para ya o para dentro de años, el esplendoroso futuro de lo que será una revolución mundial e incluso el fantasmeo y bocachancleo desde la propia fundación, pues yo puedo decir que IOTA es una DECEPCIÓN con mayúsculas en estos meses de brutal ALTSEASON que estamos viviendo.

No porque yo lo vea así, sino simplemente porque ASI ES.
Y NO culpó a nadie ni a nada, simplemente digo que la subida que lleva IOTA es una MISERIA para lo que está siendo un BULLRUN quizá incluso más brutal que el de 2017.
Tanto monedas de menor capitalizacion que han multiplicado por 30/40/50/100 incluso 200, como por las de arriba que son muchísimas las que han alcanzado su ATH.
Mientras que IOTA ni ha alcanzado ni de muy lejos su ATH y tampoco a multiplicado ni por asomo como otras.
De momento la HE CAGADO YO SOLITO por invertir en IOTA pensando en que algo había cambiado, que su desarrollo se estaba acelerando, que estaba en un momento importante y que podría y debía dar un salto en el Marketcap por todos sus fundamentales.
Pues está claro que hay algo más que se me ha escapado A MÍ, no hablo de nadie más SINO DE MI y que no he sabido ver, algo que justifique su penosa evolución en cuanto a precio cuando cualquier cacacoin lo hace mil veces mejor.

Y como es normal en esta situación solo me queda apechugar. No voy a vender por ahora cuando no ha subido casi nada y en un mes en el que si hay un milagro podría cambiar algo de una santísima vez.
Y menos pasarme ahora a una moneda que ya ha subido un x200 algo que IOTA ni lo ha soñado, supongo que eso lo entenderás ya que no tiene sentido alguno.
Pero él no vender no significa que no pueda decir lo que está ocurriendo con IOTA y el resto del mercado.


----------



## Tito Pulo (12 Mar 2021)

Por supuesto era contestacion al forero El anarquistamualdina


----------



## jm666 (12 Mar 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Yo sigo iota para estar al dia de sus actializaciones y por aportaciones como las tuyas, si no fuera por eso habria comprado y me hubiera despreocupado hasta dentro de 5 años.
> 
> El futuro nadie lo sabe pero no esta mal prepararse para lo peor y esperar lo mejor



Sí, hay que estar pendientes, yo confío que con la crisálida IOTA va a subir bastante, se nota que hay mucha expectativa y será bueno otra vez.
No sé hasta dónde llegará, yo confia que alcanze su máximo o más, hay que tener ojo aquí porque se recogerán beneficios, si después ocurre lo peor, que el BTC corrija a lo bestia hay que tener la cabeza muy fría, yo creo que vender y recomprar abaajo otra vez esperando lo mejor y a partir de ahí que suba lo que sea.


----------



## Zelofan (12 Mar 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la explicación para hacernos comprender que cada uno es responsable de sus aciertos así como de sus errores.
> No hace falta extenderse tanto ya que es algo evidente.
> Personalmente jamás culpare a nadie de algo que yo haya decidido hacer, no puede ser de otra manera. Ni foreros, ni estudios , ni previsiones, tan solo uno mismo es el responsable.
> Creo que estamos todos de acuerdo en eso El anarquistamualdina.
> ...



Aguanta, quien ríe el último ríe mejor.
Y sino....nos lo pasamos bien por aquí. Iota la conocí el 5 de de febrero y me quedó claro que es una moneda de cielo o infierno.


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Mar 2021)




----------



## Locoderemate (12 Mar 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la explicación para hacernos comprender que cada uno es responsable de sus aciertos así como de sus errores.
> No hace falta extenderse tanto ya que es algo evidente.
> Personalmente jamás culpare a nadie de algo que yo haya decidido hacer, no puede ser de otra manera. Ni foreros, ni estudios , ni previsiones, tan solo uno mismo es el responsable.
> Creo que estamos todos de acuerdo en eso El anarquistamualdina.
> ...



Interesante... Por que los inversores no apuestan por iota?

Yo creo que estan esperando a ver que hace realmente esta nueva iota, mientras tanto, la FI esta esperando a q entren mas inversores y suba algo mas el precio para mostrar lo que hace... 

Asi es como los q estamos dentro nos comemos el lateral


----------



## Zelofan (12 Mar 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


>



En español hay algún tutorial de cómo se monta un nodo?? O alguna página en inglés que este medianamente claro ? Entiendo algo el inglés pero me atasco como buen pacoespañol.


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Mar 2021)

Curv tiene muchas más cryptos asociadas, No solo IOTA. Me parece mucho más interesante cómo avanza el proyecto, con una testnet en la que ya se puede utilizar el maná.

De todos modos, creo que el mercado está esperando Chrysalis 2 para pegar el ataque a 2 USD.


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Mar 2021)

Zelofan dijo:


> En español hay algún tutorial de cómo se monta un nodo?? O alguna página en inglés que este medianamente claro ? Entiendo algo el inglés pero me atasco como buen pacoespañol.



Puf, seguro que hay. Pero no recuerdo donde. Lo mejor es entrar al díscord de la fundación e ir al hilo de goshimmer. O en el de nodos.


----------



## jm666 (12 Mar 2021)

Aquí habla de BTC, este hombre habla con conocimiento y tiene muchos seguidores, no creo que sea infalible pero maneja muchos datos.


----------



## T-34 (12 Mar 2021)

Una pregunta, el mana que se genere en el test no se guarda para el live no?


----------



## jm666 (12 Mar 2021)

Zelofan dijo:


> En español hay algún tutorial de cómo se monta un nodo?? O alguna página en inglés que este medianamente claro ? Entiendo algo el inglés pero me atasco como buen pacoespañol.



Choose an installation method | Installation | Hornet | IOTA Documentation


----------



## Zelofan (12 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Choose an installation method | Installation | Hornet | IOTA Documentation



Gracias amigo! Le daré trabajo a Google traductor.


----------



## jm666 (12 Mar 2021)

Zelofan dijo:


> Gracias amigo! Le daré trabajo a Google traductor.



Yo me he bajado el de windows y lo he instalado en un laptop viejo que tneog por aqui y funconando a la primera, pero no me he metido con configuraciones , addresses, manás , etc, he estado muy liado se me ha acumulado curro, ya estuve una semana sin dar palo al agua con el IOTA este xD, pero en cuanto pueda quiero verlo mas de cerca y conectarle algun chisme. cuéntanos si vas sacando algo


----------



## Zelofan (12 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Yo me he bajado el de windows y lo he instalado en un laptop viejo que tneog por aqui y funconando a la primera, pero no me he metido con configuraciones , addresses, manás , etc, he estado muy liado se me ha acumulado curro, ya estuve una semana sin dar palo al agua con el IOTA este xD, pero en cuanto pueda quiero verlo mas de cerca y conectarle algun chisme. cuéntanos si vas sacando algo



Vale yo de momento leere todo pero no tengo mucho conocimiento, a ti se te ve puesto en el tema lo harás antes que yo.

Lo que me gustaría saber ( si iota se implementa) si dar maná será a la larga más rentable que vender los iotas. Sincerente si tienen utilidad me gustaría quedarmelos.

El nodo imagino que pedirán un mínimo de tokens ?


----------



## jm666 (12 Mar 2021)

Zelofan dijo:


> Vale yo de momento leere todo pero no tengo mucho conocimiento, a ti se te ve puesto en el tema lo harás antes que yo.
> 
> Lo que me gustaría saber ( si iota se implementa) si dar maná será a la larga más rentable que vender los iotas. Sincerente si tienen utilidad me gustaría quedarmelos.
> 
> El nodo imagino que pedirán un mínimo de tokens ?



Por lo que tengo entendido habría que convencer a los demás que tu nodo es seguro y que mola más que los otros, una vez que empiezas a tener transacciones tu consensus maná va aumentando por lo que necesitarías menos proofs of work, e irías ganando access maná, este access mána es el que puedes alquilar o gastar para realizar más transacciones, este access se regenera cada día dependiendo de lo bien que le va a tu nodo y los tokens que poseas.

Si es más rentable o no dependerá de muchas cosas, es como si me dices si es mejor alquilar o vender una casa, supongo que depende de como esté el mercado.

Al menos así lo voy entendiendo, creo que es como stokear cryptos pero en vez de que lo haga un exchange se los puedes rentar a cualquiera que los necesite.


----------



## besto (12 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Pues yo se lo comenté a mi madre y se puso muy contenta, en el banco le dan una mierda xD
> 
> Creo que IOTA el problema que tiene es que la fallaron la primera vez, ahora tiene que convencer el doble, si hay algo "positivo" de ir tan lento es que se van creando sus soportes.
> 
> A mi modo de ver este mes y la crisálida es el punto de inflexión.



Ten cuidado con invertir solo cantidades pequeñas y que puedas perder. Llevo 25 años invirtiendo en activos de todo tipo y esto tiene un % importante de posibilidades de acabar valiendo Z-E-R-O y un porcentaje no despreciable de valer sus decenillas de euros... ambos escenarios son perfectamente posibles y en ambos tu madre necesitará sus ahorros en algun momento.
A partir de cierta edad, mas que ganar y sacar rentabilidad, lo que debe pesar mas es el no perder los ahorros.

Y no vale diversificar entre criptos, iran la mayoria de la mano y en el mismo sentido como ha sucedido hasta ahora y a futuro solo alguna sobrevivirá.

Que no se te olvide!


----------



## jm666 (12 Mar 2021)

besto dijo:


> Ten cuidado con invertir solo cantidades pequeñas y que puedas perder. Llevo 25 años invirtiendo en activos de todo tipo y esto tiene un % importante de posibilidades de acabar valiendo Z-E-R-O y un porcentaje no despreciable de valer sus decenillas de euros... ambos escenarios son perfectamente posibles y en ambos tu madre necesitará sus ahorros en algun momento.
> A partir de cierta edad, mas que ganar y sacar rentabilidad, lo que debe pesar mas es el no perder los ahorros.
> 
> Y no vale diversificar entre criptos, iran la mayoria de la mano y en el mismo sentido como ha sucedido hasta ahora y a futuro solo alguna sobrevivirá.
> ...



Sí, sí, tranki, no he invertido mucho y compré barato así que no creo que pueda perder , mucho, sé que no me voy a hacer rico xD, si baja a 0.5 no me voy a hacer pobre, creo que mi abuelo se gastó más en lotería xD, yo es que desde que vi al hombre ese meter la bolita en el bombo ya no me fio, además esto es más interesante ,divertido y me interesa la tecnología que va implícita.

Si hace un x4 mi madre tan féliz y a mí me ayuda con la casa que quiero comprar, todo lo que venga de más bienvenido.


----------



## besto (12 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Sí, sí, tranki, no he invertido mucho y compré barato así que no creo que pueda perder , mucho, sé que no me voy a hacer rico xD, si baja a 0.5 no me voy a hacer pobre, creo que mi abuelo se gastó más en lotería xD, yo es que desde que vi al hombre ese meter la bolita en el bombo ya no me fio, además esto es más interesante ,divertido y me interesa la tecnología que va implícita.
> 
> Si hace un x4 mi madre tan féliz y a mí me ayuda con la casa que quiero comprar, todo lo que venga de más bienvenido.



Ojala ganes para comprar 20 casas, tu suerte será la mía. Pero con el dinero de tu madre poco en cripto que esto puede pasar a valer cero de un dia para otro incluso.


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Aquí habla de BTC, este hombre habla con conocimiento y tiene muchos seguidores, no creo que sea infalible pero maneja muchos datos.



Su canal es muy interesante, pero hay otros youtubers que entienden mejor el comportamiento de lo que va a hacer el BTC, por qué son más expertos en crypto. Creo que a veces los analistas no entienden la capacidad de subir del BTC cuando se pone alcista.


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Mar 2021)

T-34 dijo:


> Una pregunta, el mana que se genere en el test no se guarda para el live no?



La red de testnet no es la misma que la principal.


----------



## jm666 (12 Mar 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Su canal es muy interesante, pero hay otros youtubers que entienden mejor el comportamiento de lo que va a hacer el BTC, por qué son más expertos en crypto. Creo que a veces los analistas no entienden la capacidad de subir del BTC cuando se pone alcista.



Sí, no lo niego, sólo quería poner un poco de manifiesto lo que puede venir a nivel global.

Qué piensas o has visto de BTC a corto/medio plazo, piensas o ves que todavía pueda hacer una gran corrección?


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Sí, no lo niego, sólo quería poner un poco de manifiesto lo que puede venir a nivel global.
> 
> Qué piensas o has visto de BTC a corto/medio plazo, piensas o ves que todavía pueda hacer una gran corrección?



A BTC le veo reventando el máximo ya mismo y llendo a buscar 67k. No se puede ser más optimista viendo la entrada de más y más dinero institucional.


----------



## Tito Pulo (12 Mar 2021)

https://www.macitynet.it/passaporto-sanitario-elettronico/amp/?__twitter_impression=true. A vueltas con el pasaporte sanitario Europeo, 

Aquí explica que ALGORAND ya hizo sus pruebas con esto.

Si después de lo que han machacado con el tema DOM y compañía, Iota no es protagonista en el asunto será una más de las muchas fantasmadas que les gusta largar. 
Siempre alardeando de humo y sin concretar nunca nada.
Veremos en qué queda el teatrillo.


----------



## iaGulin (12 Mar 2021)

Hay un minimo necesario para generar mana? Alguna explicación sobre el tema en castellano?

Zenkyu


----------



## Zelofan (12 Mar 2021)

iaGulin dijo:


> Hay un minimo necesario para generar mana? Alguna explicación sobre el tema en castellano?
> 
> Zenkyu



Amigo ya pregunté justo eso mira la respuesta de jm666


----------



## Locoderemate (12 Mar 2021)




----------



## iaGulin (12 Mar 2021)

Menos mal que me he decidido a conservarlas hasta el absurdo, que sino ya las habría mandado a la mierda hoy mismo xD


----------



## jm666 (12 Mar 2021)

A ver, cómo manejar tu *wallet devnet*:

te bajas el python, yo uso el *python 3.7*

te instalas *pyota*:

*pip install pyota*
(si es la primera vez que instalais python seguramante os pedira mas modulos, tendreis que instalarlos)

te creas unas seed, lo importante es que sean 81 caracteres de largo y *Trytes *o sea que uses A-Z ó 9

#_podeis usar estas o cambiar los caracteres de la SEED1 o la SEED2, acordaos que solo valen de la *A-Z* y el *9* y que son *81* caracteres de largo_
SEED1 = 'PUETPS9ITFEVE9CWBT9IZM9NKRGJEIMXTULBACG9RQK9IMGICLBKW9TTEVS9QMGWKBXPVCB9MCXWMNPDX'
SEED2 = 'PUETPS9ITFEVEACWBT9IZM9NKRGJEIMXTULBACG9RQK9IMGICLBKW9TTEVS9QMGWKBXPVCB9MCXWMNPD9'

*#he creado esta clase para que sea mas facil, si usais jupyter muy facil*
_from iota import Iota
from iota import ProposedTransaction
from iota import Address
from iota import Tag
from iota import TryteString

class MyIota():
def __init__( self, seed):
self.api = Iota('*https://nodes.devnet.iota.org:443*', seed, *testnet *= *True*)#atentos que sea *devnet *y *testnet=True*, no la lieis xD
self.security_level = 2 #esto no se todavia como va

def getNewAddress( self):
address_dict = self.api.get_new_addresses(index=0, count=1, security_level = self.security_level)
print(address_dict)
address=address_dict['addresses'][0]
is_spent_dict = self.api.were_addresses_spent_from([address])
print(is_spent_dict)
is_spent=is_spent_dict['states'][0]

if is_spent:
print('Address %s is spent!' % address )
else:
print('Your address is: %s' % address )
return address

def getAccount(self):
balance = self.api.get_account_data()
#print(balance)
print('The balance for your seed is: ', balance['balance'])
return balance

def getInputs(self):
inputs = iota.api.get_inputs()
print(inputs)

def send_message( self, address, msg):
message = TryteString.from_unicode( msg)
tx = ProposedTransaction(
address = Address(address),
message = message,
value = 0
)
result = self.api.send_transfer(transfers = [tx])
print(result['bundle'])
print(result['bundle'].tail_transaction.hash)
return result

def send_transfer( self, address, value, msg=''):
message = TryteString.from_unicode( msg)
tx = ProposedTransaction(
address = Address(address),
message = message,
value = value
)
result = self.api.send_transfer(transfers = [tx])
print(result['bundle'])
print(result['bundle'].tail_transaction.hash)
return result

def getMessage(self, tail_transaction_hash):
bundle = self.api.get_bundles(tail_transaction_hash)
message = bundle['bundles'][0].tail_transaction.signature_message_fragment
print(bundle)
print(bundle['bundles'])
print(bundle['bundles'][0].tail_transaction)
print(message.decode())_


#instanciais la clase
_iota = MyIota(SEED1)_

#os generais dos addresses nuevas a partir de las seed
_address1= iota.getNewAddress()_

iota2 = MyIota(SEED2)
_address2= iota.getNewAddress()_

#os saldra algo como esto
"""
{'addresses': [Address(b'9UGNZHXMSVHYTTILR9KLU9DN9HIQMDRGATOMGQD9SZQWLXSGUMYZHRTNFQYAI9MIMH9BLODQRYNPHTE9D')]}
{'states': [True], 'duration': 0}
Address 9UGNZHXMSVHYTTILR9KLU9DN9HIQMDRGATOMGQD9SZQWLXSGUMYZHRTNFQYAI9MIMH9BLODQRYNPHTE9D is spent!
"""
#copiais las addresses y os vais a esta pagina *IOTA Faucet*
# Welcome to IOTA Faucet
#ahi insertais la address y pulsais el boton "request", os dara 1K IOTA, aunque tarda varios segundos
#luego pulsais en "check balance" y os llevara al *IOTA explorer* donde podreis chekear el balance de cualquier address

#cada vez que haceis una transaccion el tanlge asignara nuevas direccionas asociadas a vuestra SEED, podeis usar cualquiera de ellas
#si haceis un pago el sistema buscara en ellas para completar la operacion

#para ver vuestro balance, tambien vereis todas vuestras addresses que tienen balance positivo
_iota.getInputs()_

#para ver toda la info de vuestra cuenta(esto ya es mas complicado, pero podeis ver todas las transacciones, addresses, balances, mensajes, etc)
_iota.getAccount()_

#para enviar un mensaje a otra address
_iota.send_message( address2, 'HEY')_

#para enviar una transaccion de *1* IOTA
_iota.send_transfer( address2, *1*, "mensaje: el pago por eso que hablamos")_


Si sois capces de hacer todo esto, tendreis las SEED, habreis generado las addresses para estas, habreis pillado algo de IOTAS devnets y podreis mandar mensajes/iotas entre ellas

lo siguiente sería montar el nodo....


Send a "hello world" transaction | Python | Tutorials | Core | IOTA Documentation
iotaledger/iota.c
Welcome to IOTA Faucet
IOTA Tangle Explorer
iotaledger/wiki

edito: se han ido todos los tabuladores a la mierda, os dejo el codigo en un fichero txt


----------



## Tito Pulo (13 Mar 2021)

Pues aunque resulten odiosas seguimos con las comparaciones, en mi opinión es algo inevitable para ponernos en situación.
Ya hemos hablado de todas las DEFI que han volado, sushi, Dot, uniswap, Aave, AVAX , GRT, waves.. etc, etc 
Le han pasado a IOTA por la derecha por decirlo suavemente ,en cuanto a revalorización.
Podríamos seguir con mucho más de un centenar de monedas sean NFT o simples SHITS,.. Kusama, rsr, RUNE, HBAR,vet, SNX, THETA,FTM, TOMO MATIC,ONE y así me podría tirar horas recitando.
Yo diría que más de la mitad del CMC a subido más que Iota.
Cuando le toque a Iota, si es que eso sucede que ya lo dudo mucho, en cuanto suba un 25/30 diremos que tiene que relajar indicadores, y volverá a la casilla de salida.
Sólo hay que ver la semana que lleva CHZ multiplicando en 6 días por más de 6.
La próxima semana le tocará a otras tantas y los fervorosos creyentes en la tecnología seguiremos esperando.

Repito HA SIDO UNA TREMENDA EQUIVOCACIÓN MIA el confiar en este proyecto y en esta moneda llamada IOTA.

Si hubiera repartido lo invertido en Iota en 10 monedas/shit de las 200 primeras del CMC ha día de hoy tendría segurísimo mínimo 5 veces más de lo que tengo.

MEA CULPA Y DE NADIE MÁS.


----------



## Locoderemate (13 Mar 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Pues aunque resulten odiosas seguimos con las comparaciones, en mi opinión es algo inevitable para ponernos en situación.
> Ya hemos hablado de todas las DEFI que han volado, sushi, Dot, uniswap, Aave, AVAX , GRT, waves.. etc, etc
> Le han pasado a IOTA por la derecha por decirlo suavemente ,en cuanto a revalorización.
> Podríamos seguir con mucho más de un centenar de monedas sean NFT o simples SHITS,.. Kusama, rsr, RUNE, HBAR,vet, SNX, THETA,FTM, TOMO MATIC,ONE y así me podría tirar horas recitando.
> ...



La culpa, el merito y la responsabilidad no existen. Son conceptos morales supersticiosos.


----------



## Harrymorgan (13 Mar 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Pues aunque resulten odiosas seguimos con las comparaciones, en mi opinión es algo inevitable para ponernos en situación.
> Ya hemos hablado de todas las DEFI que han volado, sushi, Dot, uniswap, Aave, AVAX , GRT, waves.. etc, etc
> Le han pasado a IOTA por la derecha por decirlo suavemente ,en cuanto a revalorización.
> Podríamos seguir con mucho más de un centenar de monedas sean NFT o simples SHITS,.. Kusama, rsr, RUNE, HBAR,vet, SNX, THETA,FTM, TOMO MATIC,ONE y así me podría tirar horas recitando.
> ...



Iota es un proyecto futuro. Esta empezando y tiene qu concretarse, es a largo plazo.

Uniswap y las otras defis ya estan funcionando. No tiene nada que ver una cosa con otra. Yo a Iota la veo para comprar y dejar. El corto plazo a veces nos ciega . 

Si el proyecto Iota fructifica nadie puede ni imaginarse el precio.

Si quieres tradear mejor otra en mi opinion

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tito Pulo (13 Mar 2021)

Se supone que el futuro también se cotiza.
Y más en un brutal BULLRUN.
Pues sí tan esplendoroso es el futuro en Iota se debería cotizar aunque fuera un poco.
Los centenares de proyectos que están subiendo como la espuma no son todos realidades, hay muchísimos que suben por expectativas sin ser aún nada, pero como digo la Altseason hace el resto.
Sin en cambio IOTA debe de ser masivamente adoptada y tener anuncios con Amazon y Apple de caso de uso real para moverse ni tan siquiera un poco.
Pienso que algo se nos escapa.
Todo esto no es porque sí.
Hay razones para ello seguro.
Que sea una apestada es por algo.


----------



## Tito Pulo (13 Mar 2021)

Pues que quieres que te diga , ya me hubiera gustado comprar CHZ o cualquier otra castaña de proyecto que no sirve para nada pero se ha hecho un x50 mientras IOTA lleva un x12.

Yo también invertí en Iota porque pienso que es la más disruptiva, la que propone algo diferente a casi todas, la que si funciona es seguro que tendrá cientos de caso de uso, etc, etc.
Pero también invertí porque creía que todo eso se cotiza y le debería dar un valor al token y mucho más teniendo en cuenta que estamos en BULLRUN.

Aquí tenéis al Valdeande explicando al detalle lo que propone Iota y la importancia que tomará en todo el ecosistema blockchain, en finanzas DEFI y nicho industrial.
Pues a eso me refiero, no encuentro otra moneda con mejor proyecto que IOTA , pero aún me sigo preguntando por qué no ha pisoteado ya su anterior ATH para irse hasta los 5 primeros puestos del CMC.
Algo hay y no encuentro el qué.

Iota será el Internet de las blockchains !!!


----------



## jm666 (13 Mar 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Pues que quieres que te diga , ya me hubiera gustado comprar CHZ o cualquier otra castaña de proyecto que no sirve para nada pero se ha hecho un x50 mientras IOTA lleva un x12.
> 
> Yo también invertí en Iota porque pienso que es la más disruptiva, la que propone algo diferente a casi todas, la que si funciona es seguro que tendrá cientos de caso de uso, etc, etc.
> Pero también invertí porque creía que todo eso se cotiza y le debería dar un valor al token y mucho más teniendo en cuenta que estamos en BULLRUN.
> ...



Le falta la crisálida y que remuevan el coordinador, aquí veremos que es capaz de hacer y si podemos mandarle atc o al ath xD


----------



## jm666 (13 Mar 2021)

iaGulin dijo:


> Hay un minimo necesario para generar mana? Alguna explicación sobre el tema en castellano?
> 
> Zenkyu



*Como nuevo nodo, ¿cómo puedo obtener maná para acceder al sistema? ¿Tengo que comprarlo? ¿Cuánto tiempo se tarda en empezar a enviar mensajes?*

"Como mencionamos anteriormente, el maná será una parte perfecta de la experiencia del usuario. *La forma más sencilla* para que un operador de que un *nodo comience es comprar sus propios tokens*, crear una transacción que se comprometa con estos tokens y luego encontrar otro nodo para emitir esta transacción.

*El FI también puede crear un "grifo de maná"(faucet)* donde los usuarios pueden venir y solicitar maná para su nodo. Una vez que el ID del nodo tiene el maná comprometido, el nodo debe esperar unos minutos para que la media móvil exponencial registre los cambios en el maná, y el nodo será libre de acceder a la red.



*Mana is pledged to a node ID. It can be acquired in three ways:*

Hold Tokens: Node operators can buy tokens and pledge the Mana generated by these tokens to their own node.
Rent (Mana-as-a-Service): Mana can be acquired in exchange for rental payments from other token holders. This can be done with IOTA tokens or cash (as with Amazon Cloud Credits).
Value transaction processing: A node can process payments in exchange for the Mana pledged in those payments (tokens).


----------



## Forcopula (13 Mar 2021)

En mi opinión el mercado apenas se mueve por la probabilidades de los proyectos, sino por la probabilidad de hacer un x20 o x50 en dos semanas. Es el mercado de los chicharros y hasta que no reviente y las cientos de monedas que no valen para nada se vayan al carajo muy muy bueno tiene que ser un proyecto para que suba por lo que ofrece. Y aunque se vayan al infierno en una debacle siempre habrá gente que vuelva a comprarlos por si dan el pelotazo. El mercado inundado de dinero es irracional y en el mundo de las criptos más aún.
Iota va por el buen camino y es cuestión de tiempo y de ir cumpliendo espectativas que el precio se vaya ajustando, ahora mismo está infravalorada. Toca ser pacientes y el que quiera un pelotazo rápido me temo que se ha equivocado de moneda.
Los metaleros y los que llevamos Iota sabemos lo que es la paciencia, vaya que si lo sabemos..


----------



## Tito Pulo (13 Mar 2021)

Compañero de estampita, ese ejemplo de la bonoloto no me vale ya que ahí solo sale un número y cuando vas a comprar son miles los números, pero como te digo el premiado es tan solo uno, sin en cambio aquí han sido cientos de números los premiados, y yo elegí el que solo me ha dado el reintegro.

El tema es que en esta Bullrun yo me posicione bastante antes en el que creía que era el mejor proyecto para cuando llegase la ALTSEASON pues todo el esplendoroso futuro que se le vislumbra hiciera que fuera de las elegidas, no la mejor...si no tan solo una de ellas.
Y resulta que el premio gordo de la bonoloto/Bullrun le ha caído a cientos de Shits la mayoría de las cuales no vale ,ni probablemente valdrá para nada.
Y al proyectazo pues le ha caído únicamente el premio de consolación,

Ahí van más noticias del proyectazo.

IOTA: lanzamiento de beta público para Firefly para próxima semana

A ver si algún día tanto fundamental sirve para algo.


----------



## iaGulin (13 Mar 2021)

El tulipán es un afrodisíaco natural, tanto hablar de ellos me está dando ganas de follar.


----------



## Tito Pulo (13 Mar 2021)

Es lo que voy ha hacer.
Le doy este mes y como mucho hasta mediados de Abril para que reaccione.
Si con Chrysalis en marcha y sin falla no despega por lo menos hasta los 3/4 dólares a otra cosa mariposa.
Y ya volveré para dentro de un tiempo para cuando sea o este cerca de ser el 6G que comenta Valdeande.
No voy a pasarme todo un año viendo cómo todo el mercado se va a las nubes mientras tengo mis IOTA paralizadas.


----------



## RuiKi84 (13 Mar 2021)

Aquí igual que en la bolsa, tienes chicharros, bluechips, small cups... etc, cada uno es libre de poner su dinero donde quiera, pero conociendo este mercado, no entiendo esa impaciencia con el precio (a no ser que seáis novatos) . 

En 2017 la campeona ente las grandes fue xrp, pues así de memoria, recuerdo que tuvo tan solo un par de meses de subida (junio y Diciembre) mientras tanto por el camino iban pumpeando unas y otras y los comentarios sobre xrp eran los mismos que se leen aquí ahora. 

Yo ahora he apostado por iota, esto es una lotería con muchas probabilidades de que toque. 

De momento en el corto plazo yo veo un triángulo ascendente (después de subida)en gráfico diario, con techo 1,60-1,50 mínimos de 0,9, que nos debería de llevar en el siguiente empujón sobre los 2,10 o 2,20

Los holders de bitcoin no son millonarios ahora mismo por ponerse nerviosos durante 10 años. 

Saludos y que dios reparta suerte.


----------



## jm666 (13 Mar 2021)

Venga me voy a mojar y voy a hacer mi previsión semanal burbujarra chortinofiloide frentemonosidoica(_vease diccionario burbujarra_) xD

Si fallo me retiro de comentar previsiones para siempre xD

*La semana que viene con el Firefly y si funciona bien llegaremos muy cerca de los $2*

pd:
(*OJO SOLO PARA BURBUJARRAS CRYPTOGRAFICOS EXPERTOS, NO INICIADOS SE LES RECOMIENDA NO HACERME CASO EN ABSOLUTO*)XDDDD


----------



## Nostalgia (13 Mar 2021)

Iota será el Internet de las blockchains !!!


----------



## Azkenchack (13 Mar 2021)

A ver si os enterais de una puta vez. El dinero que se mantiene y mueve en este mercado es 100% especulativo. Y el especulador mete su dinero en aquellas criptos que le va a suponer un incremento sustancial a corto plazo. Y cuando lo consigue se va otra y luego a otra.
A un especulador ya no le interesa IOTA porque sabe que no le va a sacar tajada. Prefiere las "nuevas", las "virgenes", aquellas que tienen potencial "especulativo"....le importa dos huevos su tecnologia y su futuro.
Si pensais que con IOTA vais a pegar el pelotazo a corto plazo, ya estais tardando en liquidar lo poco que tengais y meterlo en esas mierdas que hacen un x100 en un mes porque ni en un mes, ni en un año ni en 5 va a hacer un x100.
Asi que, aprendices de especuladores, id con vuestros lloros a otro sitio...os pensais que por haber metido 100$ en IOTA teneis el derecho de conseguir 10.000$ en un mes ¿Y luego qué? ¿Lo cambiareis a BTC u os compreis una moto?
Nadie os ha puesto una pistola en la cabeza para que metais vuestros míseros 100$ en IOTA. Si os jode ver como otras mierdas hacen un x100 mientras que IOTA sigue ahí es porque habeis tomado una decisión errónea y no teneis ni puta idea de como funciona este casino.
Si sois los últimos en llegar, espero que hayais aprendido la lección..si ya llevais años, ya ha pasado tiempo suficiente como para haber aprendido la lección. Así que no me vengais con lloros.


----------



## Nostalgia (13 Mar 2021)

Este mercado es un puto cachondeo sin sentido, encima con todas las alts ligadas a la mierda de btc


----------



## Tito Pulo (13 Mar 2021)

Azkenchack dijo:


> A ver si os enterais de una puta vez. El dinero que se mantiene y mueve en este mercado es 100% especulativo. Y el especulador mete su dinero en aquellas criptos que le va a suponer un incremento sustancial a corto plazo. Y cuando lo consigue se va otra y luego a otra.
> A un especulador ya no le interesa IOTA porque sabe que no le va a sacar tajada. Prefiere las "nuevas", las "virgenes", aquellas que tienen potencial "especulativo"....le importa dos huevos su tecnologia y su futuro.
> Si pensais que con IOTA vais a pegar el pelotazo a corto plazo, ya estais tardando en liquidar lo poco que tengais y meterlo en esas mierdas que hacen un x100 en un mes porque ni en un mes, ni en un año ni en 5 va a hacer un x100.
> Asi que, aprendices de especuladores, id con vuestros lloros a otro sitio...os pensais que por haber metido 100$ en IOTA teneis el derecho de conseguir 10.000$ en un mes ¿Y luego qué? ¿Lo cambiareis a BTC u os compreis una moto?
> ...



Esos especuladores que van saltando de Shit en shit por lo visto por el camino también han tenido tiempo de multiplicar por muchísimo en algunas que yo diría que no son Shits y que se mean en la capitalización de Iota que tan importante es como para no poder subir en 5 años.
ADA, LINK , ETH y algunas más han reventado sus ATH y son bastante más grandes que Iota.


----------



## Forcopula (13 Mar 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Esos especuladores que van saltando de Shit en shit por lo visto por el camino también han tenido tiempo de multiplicar por muchísimo en algunas que yo diría que no son Shits y que se mean en la capitalización de Iota que tan importante es como para no poder subir en 5 años.
> ADA, LINK , ETH y algunas más han reventado sus ATH y son bastante más grandes que Iota.



Tienes en cuenta sólo a los que ganan, pero los que ganan es a costa de otros tantos que se quedan en pérdidas en el camino. Quítate ese sesgo, no todos los que tradean con shitcoins salen con ganancias.


----------



## iaGulin (13 Mar 2021)

Si así fuese el jorobado estaría feliz xD


----------



## Gian Gastone (13 Mar 2021)

No hay pelotas de cambiar vuestro chicharro IOTA por CHZ, dentro de nada a 1$.
Chiliz price today, CHZ live marketcap, chart, and info | CoinMarketCap
venga id con todo lo gordo.


----------



## Azkenchack (13 Mar 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> No hay pelotas de cambiar vuestro chicharro IOTA por CHZ, dentro de nada a 1$.
> Chiliz price today, CHZ live marketcap, chart, and info | CoinMarketCap
> venga id con todo lo gordo.



No, no hay pelotas.
¿Siguiente desafío?

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Locoderemate (13 Mar 2021)

Jajajaja


----------



## Tito Pulo (13 Mar 2021)

Ya dije que aunque esta castaña sea de momento una DECEPCIÓN con mayúsculas, y porque no puedo ponerlo más grande, yo no vendo ahora.
Me espero 3 semanas en las que espero que mis 700 euros( como ves era bastante más que esos 100 que decías) se conviertan en 3500 y con eso me pegaré unas buenas vacaciones este año.

Sí lo habéis leído bien, en tres semanas Iota tiene que multiplicar por 4/5 para ponerse a la altura de las noticias que vendrán.


----------



## antonio estrada (14 Mar 2021)

Los que pagan más de 100 dólares por una camiseta de su equipo. Esos lo van a usar, para decidir gracias a blockchain cuál es el mural que van a pintar en el vestuario del Barça.

Los ‘Barça Fan Tokens’ se agotan en menos de dos horas recaudando 1,2 millones de euros – La Jugada Financiera

CHZ tokeniza la estupidez, el gregarismo y la ignorancia. Por lo que la materia prima es inagotable. 

De momento lo peta en Europa, Turquía y está arrancando en Brasil. En cuanto entre en las grandes ligas USA, se va de los 0,60 actuales a más de 10 USD. Y eso será este año.

Si me dicen hace 40 años que la gente pagaría por ver fútbol en la tv me estaría meando de risa.

Y su usabilidad, su diseño, su implementación serán malas, lo que quieras. Pero el nicho de mercado es cojonudo y el hype que supone mezclar deporte con tecnología los va a llevar no a la Luna, sino a Marte.


----------



## antonio estrada (14 Mar 2021)

No he visto un partido de fútbol en mi vida y no podría citar 10 futbolistas, pero compré 4.000 CHZ la semana pasada. Así de claro lo tengo.

Decía un profesor mío: Veinte duros es muy poco, pero si les sacas veinte duros a cada idiota, te harás rico.


----------



## antonio estrada (14 Mar 2021)

El conceto. 

Olvida todo lo que hay detrás. Piensa solo en estos datos:

- subida del 1.000 % desde 01/01
- la cuarta moneda en número de intercambios.
- volumen negociado un 35% por encima del capital.

Realmente importa lo que hagan con ella?

En el IBEX 35 hay bancos, constructoras, aseguradoras... De repente, aparece una empresa industrial. Fabrica los pellejos de las salchichas.

Viscofan

Dirías que hacer pellejo es suficiente para colocarte en la élite? Ya ves que sí. Con esto pasa lo mismo.

Espero fervientemente un token creado directamente para puticlubes. Nos hinchamos.


----------



## paketazo (14 Mar 2021)

Estamos a puntito de perder la línea de tendencia, en 4h ya la ha perdido prácticamente, y en diario está al limite. Los 1,28$ mantienen la esperanza.


----------



## Gian Gastone (14 Mar 2021)

No me he comido ningun dump, el unico movimiento que he hecho en 2021 desde 2018 ha sido comprar mas IOTAS.


----------



## Tito Pulo (14 Mar 2021)

Pues a mí me gusta fijarme en todas esas monedas que son tan infinitamente inferiores a IOTA pero suben infinitamente más que ella.
Así , pienso que si estas han subido tanto con tan poco IOTA lo tiene que reventar en cuanto abran la veda.
Aunque hasta que eso suceda nos haga sufrir un poco.


----------



## Gian Gastone (14 Mar 2021)

Quizás los américanos vean a IOTA como una moneda Europea y sean mas reticentes a poner pasta fuera de sus fronteras, pero lo mismo se podría decir de ETHERIUM.


----------



## antonio estrada (14 Mar 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Quizás los américanos vean a IOTA como una moneda Europea y sean mas reticentes a poner pasta fuera de sus fronteras, pero lo mismo se podría decir de ETHERIUM.



Veo IOTA como el fruto de un Horizon 2020. Los gringos no se acercarán ni con un palo.


----------



## Locoderemate (14 Mar 2021)

En gran parte tienes razon, no esta iota para ser pumpeada como dodge y compañia. Como moneda ya no es virgen y la historia q tiene detras es la q es.
Iota es para meter pasta y olvidarte... Y en 3-5 años veremos. Si van consiguiendo hacerla util para cosas, su precio ira creciendo. 

De todos modos si creo que tendra mas rendimiento q btc a lo largo de este año.


----------



## jm666 (14 Mar 2021)

Aparte de la típica subida matinal , algún rebote y a pesar de las fluctuaciones bitconianas de hoy, que ayer la llevaron arriba y abajo, por la tarde se ha quedado como tonta y bajando, las veces que ha hecho esto, durante mas o menos tiempo, ha pegado una buena subida, cruzemos los dedos


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (14 Mar 2021)

Hola, me he cansado y me he largado con el dineto de IOTA. a MANA Decentraland.

De hecho, me quedo con unas IOTX que me compre gracias a IOTA y que van como un tiro.

Os deseo suerte, al memos desde 0,70 a 1,15 ya rasque y luego diria k perder el tiempo pero bueno


----------



## Locoderemate (15 Mar 2021)

De todas formas, me huelo a que el mercado esta esperando actualizaciones para moverse. Si estas satisfacen expectativas enttonces ira fuerte para arriba


----------



## Locoderemate (15 Mar 2021)

Pinta caida de iota. Perder los 1.28$


----------



## Locoderemate (15 Mar 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Pinta caida de iota





paketazo dijo:


> Estamos a puntito de perder la línea de tendencia, en 4h ya la ha perdido prácticamente, y en diario está al limite. Los 1,28$ mantienen la esperanza.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 597181



Pues se va a caer la esperanza. Pinta q se pierden los 1.28$


----------



## paketazo (15 Mar 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Pues a mí me gusta fijarme en todas esas monedas que son tan infinitamente inferiores a IOTA pero suben infinitamente más que ella.
> Así , pienso que si estas han subido tanto con tan poco IOTA lo tiene que





Locoderemate dijo:


> Pues se va a caer la esperanza. Pinta q se pierden los 1.28$



Si me dedicase a los derivados ya habría saltado el aviso de venta.
Si hoy no cierra por encima de 1.30$ mala cosa, pero aquí he visto velas para barrer stops y luego volver al punto de partida en cuestión de horas.

Veremos si recupera 1,30$ claramente, pero si no podría derrapar muy abajo, tanto como hasta la zona de 1$


----------



## jm666 (15 Mar 2021)

mieerrda ayer quite mi stop pensando que el btc se iba a estabilizar, no me acordé que hoy es luneesssssss xD

edito:

odio los lunessssss xD


----------



## jm666 (15 Mar 2021)

ALguien piensa que se ha roto la tendencia alcista del BTC?


----------



## Integer (15 Mar 2021)

Buenos chicharros están subiendo.

Hace días puse unos BUSD en staking en binance al token Alice, SABIENDO que es un chicharro (entrad en la página del proyecto... en fin...), porque para tenerlos parados pues que vayan generando algo.

Y ahí está, a $24.

Todos locos.


----------



## paketazo (15 Mar 2021)

En Nasdaq cuando se acercaba fin de una tendencia alcista de largo plazo, había una característica que se solía repetir en patrones, y era que empezaban a saltar acciones que eran chicharros total, y hacían auténticas salvajadas para lo que es la bolsa como un 30% en un día y cosas así.

No sé si esta tendencia se acerca a su fin, pero ver como se desvían fondos a proyectos para pumpearlos en horas lo que no se han pumpeado en meses hace saltar muchas banderas rojas.

En cuanto a IOTA, ha roto en diario la tendencia que se traía y que estaba aguantando, el volumen se ha "muerto" y estamos en manos de BTC al 100%

Un saludo y buena semana.


----------



## Integer (15 Mar 2021)

Es que la mierdaca esta lleva un volumen de tradeo totalmente insalubre.




Casi 900 millones entre BUSD y USDT.

Entrad en su web porque es dantesco. Esto es de locos.

Si iota se pusiera en 900 millones, dónde estaría?


----------



## Snowball (15 Mar 2021)

BTC baneado en India rumorean en el principal...

Se está pegando un buen leñazo


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Mar 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> BTC baneado en India rumorean en el principal...
> 
> Se está pegando un buen leñazo



Jajajaja, fuuud.


----------



## Integer (15 Mar 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> BTC baneado en India rumorean en el principal...
> 
> Se está pegando un buen leñazo



India is set to ban Bitcoin, Dogecoin and other crypto money with move that targets miners and traders


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (15 Mar 2021)

Ha bajado a £0.88. Buena oprtunidad para echarle 20!


----------



## paketazo (15 Mar 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> BTC baneado en India rumorean en el principal...
> 
> Se está pegando un buen leñazo



ostia!!!!, baneo de los indios, esta vez no cabe duda que será el fin de BTC ... los indios de la india nada menos.

Mañana el gobierno indio comenzará a entrar en casas para buscar los BTC por debajo de los colchones.


----------



## Integer (15 Mar 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> ostia!!!!, baneo de los indios, esta vez no cabe duda que será el fin de BTC ... los indios de la india nada menos.
> 
> Mañana el gobierno indio comenzará a entrar en casas para buscar los BTC por debajo de los colchones.



Los que tienen BTC en india los esconden en los WC. Son igual de escasos.


----------



## Seronoser (15 Mar 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> BTC baneado en India rumorean en el principal...
> 
> Se está pegando un buen leñazo



Primero que no se puede prohibir lo que no está bajo tu control, que parecemos nuevos.
Segundo, tú crees que al mundo btc le preocupa mucho lo que hagan los de la foto?


----------



## Snowball (15 Mar 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Primero que no se puede prohibir lo que no está bajo tu control, que parecemos nuevos.
> Segundo, tú crees que al mundo btc le preocupa mucho lo que hagan los de la foto?
> 
> 
> ...



No si estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices

Solo expongo que la "noticia"


----------



## Locoderemate (15 Mar 2021)

Iota lleva parece india


----------



## Suburban2 (15 Mar 2021)

Por lo que estoy ansioso, a corto plazo, es porque saquen ya FIREFLY, y que tenga mas y mejores features que la actual TRINITY (tiene hasta el nombre ya desfasao de hace eones) y que a ver si se meten en mas exchanges.


----------



## Locoderemate (15 Mar 2021)

Donde comprar?


----------



## jm666 (15 Mar 2021)

Alguna noticia del firefly?


----------



## Nostalgia (15 Mar 2021)

Ein Münsinger hat die Impfpass-Technologie mitentwickelt

muy buena noticia


----------



## jm666 (15 Mar 2021)

Nostalgia dijo:


> Ein Münsinger hat die Impfpass-Technologie mitentwickelt
> 
> muy buena noticia



joder la podian haber sacao dos dias antes xD


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Mar 2021)




----------



## jm666 (15 Mar 2021)

@Parlakistan
Haznos un análisis , crees que el BTC bajará más o irá para arriba?, cómo lo veis ?


----------



## Locoderemate (15 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> @Parlakistan
> Haznos un análisis , crees que el BTC bajará más o irá para arriba?, cómo lo veis ?



Espero que se mantenga yn poco lateral unas semanas


----------



## jm666 (15 Mar 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Espero que se mantenga yn poco lateral unas semanas



Pero lo esperas porque lo deseas o porque has hecho cálculos?


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> @Parlakistan
> Haznos un análisis , crees que el BTC bajará más o irá para arriba?, cómo lo veis ?



Bueno, lo de hoy no lo esperaba nadie, por eso han reventado a todo el mundo que estaba apalancado en largo. Yo sigo pensando que ahora que han hecho limpieza de mercado BTC irá para arriba. Y si no, nos marearán un tiempo entre los 50k y los 60k.


----------



## Locoderemate (15 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Pero lo esperas porque lo deseas o porque has hecho cálculos?



A los gordos q estan entrando no les interesa q btc haga mucho el loco


----------



## Zelofan (15 Mar 2021)

Acabo de llegar de trabajar y mirando el grafico de iota.... que ha pasado a las 18.00 ?? se hundia el barco y ha comprado alguien de la empresa para que no caiga a 1 dolar o que ???


----------



## jm666 (15 Mar 2021)

Zelofan dijo:


> Acabo de llegar de trabajar y mirando el grafico de iota.... que ha pasado a las 18.00 ?? se hundia el barco y ha comprado alguien de la empresa para que no caiga a 1 dolar o que ???





Nostalgia dijo:


> Ein Münsinger hat die Impfpass-Technologie mitentwickelt
> 
> muy buena noticia





Parlakistan dijo:


>



creo que ha sido por esto.


----------



## jm666 (15 Mar 2021)

Somos del Atleti pero el de aviación xD


----------



## Zelofan (15 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> creo que ha sido por esto.



Pero tan tan vertical y durante tan poco tiempo me da a mi que a sido 1 persona, quiero decir ballena xD, sino no me lo explico.

Imagina que a sido esa noticia y viene uno fuerte y compra, se habria creado algo de fomo seguro y no a pasado.
Nose vamos digo yo .... me da esa sensacion.


----------



## Zelofan (15 Mar 2021)

Si razon tienes por lo menos se mantiente aun sin sacar novedades solo anuncios de que ya esta casi casi ...
Lo de que llegara a 2 o 3 como mucho ya no estoy deacuerdo porque nadie sabe que van a pensar 7000 millones de cabezas y nadie sabe si a 3 o a 30 o a 300... deberias ser omnipresente, omnisciente y omnipotente para hacer tal prediccion


----------



## jm666 (15 Mar 2021)

Zelofan dijo:


> Pero tan tan vertical y durante tan poco tiempo me da a mi que a sido 1 persona, quiero decir ballena xD, sino no me lo explico.
> 
> Imagina que a sido esa noticia y viene uno fuerte y compra, se habria creado algo de fomo seguro y no a pasado.
> Nose vamos digo yo .... me da esa sensacion.



Sí, ha sido muy rápido,no tengo idea si ha sido uno o se han puesto de acuerdo varios, ami me ha pillado mirándo la gráfica y lo he flipao, creía que era el firefly.


----------



## Locoderemate (15 Mar 2021)

Cuando saquen el firefly la subida no sera instantanea


----------



## Locoderemate (16 Mar 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Si me dedicase a los derivados ya habría saltado el aviso de venta.
> Si hoy no cierra por encima de 1.30$ mala cosa, pero aquí he visto velas para barrer stops y luego volver al punto de partida en cuestión de horas.
> 
> Veremos si recupera 1,30$ claramente, pero si no podría derrapar muy abajo, tanto como hasta la zona de 1$



Ha salvado los 1.30$ por los pelos. Veremos mañana. Me huelo alza fuerte (el jorobado ha entrado diciendo que iota estaba muerta y tal).


----------



## jm666 (16 Mar 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Ha salvado los 1.30$ por los pelos. Veremos mañana. Me huelo alza fuerte (el jorobado ha entrado diciendo que iota estaba muerta y tal).



xDDDDDD


----------



## jm666 (16 Mar 2021)

Doy fé que se ha comportado como una Campeona esta noche(hasta ahora ), solo toco 1.27 en el último momento con el BTC casi 53k,lo bueno es que ahora está a $1.29 con el btc a 54K y parece que acabo el ataque así que me voy a la piltra ,


----------



## antonio estrada (16 Mar 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Espero fervientemente un token creado directamente para puticlubes. Nos hinchamos.



Me autocito para presentaros el primer token para pagar putas.


The First Onlyfans NFT - OnlyFans - ThickTeenieQueen | OpenSea

Fútbol y putas. Todo en orden


----------



## Locoderemate (16 Mar 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Me autocito para presentaros el primer token para pagar putas.
> 
> 
> The First Onlyfans NFT - OnlyFans - ThickTeenieQueen | OpenSea
> ...



Donde se compra?


----------



## T-34 (16 Mar 2021)

Pues ada ya ha sido listada en coinbase, nosotros seguimos aqui.


----------



## cyberpep (16 Mar 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Cuando saquen el firefly la subida no sera instantanea



Han tuiteado hoy que sale la semana que viene.


----------



## Parlakistan (16 Mar 2021)




----------



## Locoderemate (16 Mar 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


>



Que tal es bittrex?


----------



## davitin (16 Mar 2021)

[QUOTE = "Parlakistan, publicación: 34101498, miembro: 124763"]
[MEDIA = twitter] 1371914469081710592 [/ MEDIA]
[/CITA]

Con Bittrex, Binance y Bitfinex ya esta en tres de los grandes...y el resultado me parece que va a ser el mismo de siempre.


----------



## Tito Pulo (17 Mar 2021)

Por lo que he leído por ahí ya estaba en ese Exchange desde el año pasado.
Lo único que han añadido es el par USD.
Todo sigue igual.
Con retrasos.
Soon.


----------



## Zelofan (17 Mar 2021)

Yo de momento en gráfico diario la sigo viendo bien.
Seguramente este esperando al dia 20 de marzo que es mi cumpleaños para pegar el rebote.
Mi niña bonita.


----------



## orbeo (17 Mar 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Que tal es bittrex?



Otro mas. Sólo han tardado dos años y medio en verificarme la cuenta.


----------



## antonio estrada (17 Mar 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Donde se compra?



No sé, solo he visto ese anuncio. To the moon, seguro.


----------



## Tito Pulo (17 Mar 2021)

ya estaba listada en Bittrex desde hace un año.
No os hagáis pajas mentales.
No va a subir por eso.
Tan sólo han añadido el par USD, todo un logro xd


----------



## Tito Pulo (17 Mar 2021)

Hoy era la presentación del pasaporte Europeo Sanitario.
Día 17.
Mejor no hacernos ilusiones.
Diría que la red no está rodada para asumir ese proyecto.
Ojalá y me equivocara.


----------



## INE (17 Mar 2021)

Alemanes, qué poca gracia les ha dado Dios y qué poca capacidad tienen de entusiasmar a nadie fuera del sector de automoción. Los yankis y los asiáticos dominan el cotarro, los europeos vamos a rebufo y no pintamos casi nada, aburrimos a las ovejas. Suerte con la jota.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (17 Mar 2021)

INE dijo:


> Alemanes, qué poca gracia les ha dado Dios y qué poca capacidad tienen de entusiasmar a nadie fuera del sector de automoción. Los yankis y lis asuáticos dominan el cotarro, los europeos vamos a rebufo y no pintamos casi nada, aburrimis a las ovejas. Suerte con la jota.



IOTA, en terminos de marketing, dan ganas de ir alli y empezar a hacerlo uno mismo joder!


----------



## Locoderemate (17 Mar 2021)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> IOTA, en terminos de marketing, dan ganas de ir alli y empezar a hacerlo uno mismo joder!



Tendrian q dejar el marqueting a los italianos


----------



## INE (17 Mar 2021)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> IOTA, en terminos de marketing, dan ganas de ir alli y empezar a hacerlo uno mismo joder!



Si un proyecto no reluce y brilla entonces no es atractivo y la gente pierde interés, máxime hoy
en día con la cantidad de lugares que hay para meter la pasta. Necesitan que alguien les dé una
hostia a tiempo.


----------



## iaGulin (17 Mar 2021)

El problema de Iota en mi opinión no es el marketing per se. Es la fundación que no mide los tiempos a la hora de hacer anuncios. Como si no les importaran los tokens. De hecho tanta desidia hacia el precio me hace pensar mal.

Desde la barra del bar, claro.


----------



## Tito Pulo (17 Mar 2021)

Ni soon ni ostias
Se confirma el retraso. Un mes más.
21 Abril.


----------



## Tito Pulo (17 Mar 2021)

Peor no se pueden manejar los tiempos .
Nos queda más de un mes de ver cómo todas siguen multiplicando por mil mientras IOTA rondará los 1/1,30. Y que no se vaya mas abajo por muchos saliendo en busca de mejores rentabilidades para volver después.
En 5 semanas puede hasta corregir fuerte BTC.
Nos puede pillar la caída justo cuando salga Chrysalis.
Están dilapidando semanas y meses que hubieran sido cojonudos para alcanzar ATH.
Es lo que hay.


----------



## Tito Pulo (17 Mar 2021)

28 de Abril dicen desde la fundación.
Fecha concretada con los Exchanges para tenerlo todo apunto.


----------



## Tito Pulo (17 Mar 2021)

Mes y medio da para mucho


----------



## paketazo (17 Mar 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Mes y medio da para mucho



Según este patrón nos acercamos a la fase final de subida de altcoins referenciadas a la subida de BTC, pero puede permanecer por encima de zonas de sobre compra un tiempo, así que nunca se sabe.

De todos modos, prudencia, yo no me lanzaría ahora mismo a hacer un all in.


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Mar 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> 28 de Abril dicen desde la fundación.
> Fecha concretada con los Exchanges para tenerlo todo apunto.



Lo raro es que no fuera un 28 de diciembre...


----------



## kynes (17 Mar 2021)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> IOTA, en terminos de marketing, dan ganas de ir alli y empezar a hacerlo uno mismo joder!



Hazlo, o no lo hagas, pero ....
Current Openings

Por cierto, si comparamos IOTA Foundation con por ejemplo Cardano Foundation en Linkedin: 104 VS 49 empleados, 6 job opening (14 en su web, casi todas técnicas) VS 6 job opening (4 relacionadas con marketing). Ripple 559 empleados, 58 job openings. Polkadot, 79 empleados , 0 ofertas publicadas.


----------



## Tito Pulo (17 Mar 2021)

Descartamos también que Iota vaya a tener que ver nada con el Pasaporte Europeo Sanitario.

Como era de esperar, otra decepción.
Sobre todo después de lo que noqueó DOM.


----------



## zeng (17 Mar 2021)

Seguimos trabajando la paciencia. De todos modos muy feo por parte de la IF echar la culpa del retraso a los exchanges, cuando forma parte de su trabajo estimar e integrar en un diagrama de Gantt esos plazos.

Por una parte este retraso explica que los insiders no estuvieran comprando iotas como locos a falta de 15 días para Chrysalis (lo cual me tranquiliza), por otra incrementa el riesgo de nuestra posición al tener más posibilidades de que el anuncio se haga fuera del periodo alcista.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tito Pulo (17 Mar 2021)

*Boqueo


----------



## Tito Pulo (17 Mar 2021)

zeng dijo:


> Seguimos trabajando la paciencia. De todos modos muy feo por parte de la IF echar la culpa del retraso a los exchanges, cuando forma parte de su trabajo estimar e integrar en un diagrama de Gantt esos plazos.
> 
> Por una parte este retraso explica que los insiders no estuvieran comprando iotas como locos a falta de 15 días para Chrysalis (lo cual me tranquiliza), por otra incrementa el riesgo de nuestra posición al tener más posibilidades de que el anuncio se haga fuera del periodo alcista.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 8 mediante Tapatalk



Cuando se han comprado Iotas como locos?
No entiendo lo que quieres decir,


----------



## zeng (17 Mar 2021)

Antes de cualquier hito gordo (como podría ser Chrysalis en mainnet) lo esperable es que los insiders conozcan ya el cuando y el como y si lo ven con buenos ojos compren antes de que se produzca

Enviado desde mi Redmi 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Locoderemate (17 Mar 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Descartamos también que Iota vaya a tener que ver nada con el Pasaporte Europeo Sanitario.
> 
> Como era de esperar, otra decepción.
> Sobre todo después de lo que noqueó DOM.



Yo eso lo agradezco


----------



## Integer (17 Mar 2021)

Explaining Mana in IOTA - Part 2


----------



## Tito Pulo (17 Mar 2021)

zeng dijo:


> Antes de cualquier hito gordo (como podría ser Chrysalis en mainnet) lo esperable es que los insiders conozcan ya el cuando y el como y si lo ven con buenos ojos compren antes de que se produzca
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 8 mediante Tapatalk



Pues ahora ya lo saben , además con fecha exacta.
Y no creo que después de incumplir el Road Map Q1 y habiendo dicho que ha sido únicamente por retraso en los Exchanges vuelvan a retrasarlo.

Por lo tanto tenemos el megahito que todo lo cambia en 4 semanas. 
Lo lógico es que se posicionasen ya ahora que está barata y esos debería notarse.
De momento tristemente no se nota nada.


----------



## INE (17 Mar 2021)

IOTA es el anticlimax. Es como ir a Sanfermines y no follar o como ir al Carnaval de Río y no tocar teta. Aquí todo el mundo
poníendose las botas y estos alemanes a dos velas. Espero equivocarme.


----------



## calamatron (17 Mar 2021)

No te equivocas,sin unos cantamañanas q me tienen hasta los mismisimos,poco serios e irrespetuosos.
Son la verguenza del mundo cripto y el puto hazmereir de todas.
No me extraña q no suban casi de precio,es lo q se merecen estos alemanes,q yo ya creo se mofan de nosotros.
Y el pasaporte europeo nos lo vendieron bien jajaja con lo de alemania.
Q sinverguenzas y golfos.


----------



## Gian Gastone (18 Mar 2021)

Prepotencia del protestanismo alemán.

EMOSIDO ENGAÑADOS?


----------



## Locoderemate (18 Mar 2021)

Vale, se han atrasado un mes, pero hay fecha. Estamos en un mundo de muchas prisas donde parece q lo q no ganes hoy ya no lo ganaras nunca. Y la vida no funcioma asi.

De todos modps veremos como responde el mercado; bajara, seguira plano, empezara a subir?


----------



## Integer (18 Mar 2021)

No sé si soy yo o los ánimos se están crispando por la impaciencia.

21 de Abril está dentro del plazo marcado.




En el roadmap antiguo, que daba fechas más específicas, decía para febrero. Pero como ya comentamos, si cambian febrero (siempre tiran hacia finales de mes) por Q1, evidentemente no va a ser marzo, salvo alineación insólita de los astros y con el beneplácito de los hados.

VAMOS BIEN.

No nos preocupemos con los timings de Bitcoin.

Si IOTA es la tecnología disruptora que queremos y creemos no importa el precio de bitcoin a futuros. El precio de bitcoin sólo nos mete o saca de pérdidas ahora porque vamos a remolque, como todos los demás, pero el objetivo de la mayoría aquí no es el trading intradía.

Ya hemos hecho la parte dificil. Los que holdeamos desde hace tantos años no nos podemos dejar vencer ahora por la impaciencia.

Los que entraron en este bull run para sacar beneficio rápido se equivocaron de terreno en el que sembrar, o como mínimo no fueron al más productivo.

Y aun así, Chrysalis no es la meta, es el inicio de la red productiva, finalmente en marcha. AHORA se EMPEZARÁN a desarrollar más proyectos para el mundo real.


----------



## Tito Pulo (18 Mar 2021)

Como bien dices Chrisalys no es la meta ni el fin, es tan solo el comienzo.
Pero te puedo asegurar que si en 5 semanas a BTC le da por corregir hasta tan solo los 45/48k las Alts y Iota con ellas se irá muy abajo.
Independientemente de que salga Chrysalis Iota caería.Y lo jodido es que lo hará desde bastante más abajo que el resto por lo que aguantar eso será un palo bien grande dado el momento de Bullrun demencial que se está viviendo.
Y la otra opción que puede ocurrir es que BTC no corrija fuerte, entonces nos quedan 5 semanas de tortura viendo cómo ADA dobla o triplica su ATH y como miles de cacacoins hacen x50 o x100 mientras IOTA espera su momento para poder pasar los 1,4.


----------



## Integer (18 Mar 2021)

BTC ya se fue a 45K en febrero, aguantó en el dólar bastante bien.

De todas formas estás tocando puntos que ya he mencionado en el anterior post. Si querías un pelotazo de bull run te equivocaste de parcela.

En cuanto a "Y lo jodido es que lo hará desde bastante más abajo que el resto por lo que aguantar eso será un palo bien grande dado el momento de Bullrun demencial que se está viviendo. "

No voy a decir que estemos en un mercado justo, porque no lo es, pero sí que seguramente la corrección de aquellas que están doblando o triplicando su ATH será mucho más severo. Así es como se hacen las fortunas, desplumando sin piedad a los que compraron en el punto álgido.


----------



## Locoderemate (18 Mar 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Como bien dices Chrisalys no es la meta ni el fin, es tan solo el comienzo.
> Pero te puedo asegurar que si en 5 semanas a BTC le da por corregir hasta tan solo los 45/48k las Alts y Iota con ellas se irá muy abajo.
> Independientemente de que salga Chrysalis Iota caería.Y lo jodido es que lo hará desde bastante más abajo que el resto por lo que aguantar eso será un palo bien grande dado el momento de Bullrun demencial que se está viviendo.
> Y la otra opción que puede ocurrir es que BTC no corrija fuerte, entonces nos quedan 5 semanas de tortura viendo cómo ADA dobla o triplica su ATH y como miles de cacacoins hacen x50 o x100 mientras IOTA espera su momento para poder pasar los 1,4.



Si lo ves tan negro, pq no sales de iota, entras en ADa u otra y mas tarde vuelves?

Estoy de acuerdo con integer


----------



## Tito Pulo (18 Mar 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Si lo ves tan negro, pq no sales de iota, entras en ADa u otra y mas tarde vuelves?
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo con integer



Pues me lo estoy planteando muy seriamente.
Esperé a estas dos semanas por todo lo que tenía que salir. Pero ahora ya no tiene sentido sabiendo que quedan mínimo 5 semanas.
No creo que lo suban antes.
O por lo menos tantas semanas antes.
Hay mucha moneda por pumpear y después ya irá. a Iota, si es que van.


----------



## easyridergs (18 Mar 2021)

Olvidaros del puto precio. Os recuerdo los 7 céntimos del año pasado ? Si no pasaba nada malo a 7 céntimos pues menos malo pasa a 1 dólar y pico. Lo jodido sería que Firefly o Chrysalis fase 2 nunca fueran a ver la luz, pero ese no es el caso, da igual que salgan ahora o en dos meses, lo bueno es que van a salir porque están casi listos y mejor que los saquen sin bugs relevantes por que entonces sí que habrá problemas de verdad. Así que calma y el que solo esté por tradear que se pase a otra cosa.


----------



## davitin (18 Mar 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> Olvidaros del puto precio. Os recuerdo los 7 céntimos del año pasado ? Si no pasaba nada malo a 7 céntimos pues menos malo pasa a 1 dólar y pico. Lo jodido sería que Firefly o Chrysalis fase 2 nunca fueran a ver la luz, pero ese no es el caso, da igual que salgan ahora o en dos meses, lo bueno es que van a salir porque están casi listos y mejor que los saquen sin bugs relevantes por que entonces sí que habrá problemas de verdad. Así que calma y el que solo esté por tradear que se pase a otra cosa.



Si BTC cae antes de crysalis Iota se irá a la mierda.


----------



## Locoderemate (18 Mar 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Si BTC cae antes de crysalis Iota se irá a la mierda.



Bitcoin no caera, lo estan empezando a controlar


----------



## davitin (18 Mar 2021)

A Iota no la defienden ni en el grupo de Telegram de Iota, no digo más.


----------



## easyridergs (18 Mar 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Si BTC cae antes de crysalis Iota se irá a la mierda.



Tu hablas de tradear, que me parece bien, yo hablo de seguir un plan de inversión en IOTA a largo plazo. Cada uno que siga lo que le haga sentir más cómodo. Lo que sienta mal es querer tradear holdeando, o tradear queriendo holdear. Hay que centrarse y seguir un plan, el que sea, y si se gana fantástico y si se pierde a otra cosa. Pero es muy latino eso de no saber lo que se quiere, o quererlo todo al mismo tiempo, y al final no asumir las consecuencias de los actos propios.


----------



## easyridergs (18 Mar 2021)

davitin dijo:


> A Iota no la defienden ni en el grupo de Telegram de Iota, no digo más.



Ese grupo es una mierda, no se entera ni Dios de nada, desde hace años.


----------



## paketazo (18 Mar 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Bitcoin no caera, lo estan empezando a controlar



No me jodas que vendo todo ya... Frases como esa son vaticinios claros del futuro


----------



## orbeo (18 Mar 2021)

davitin dijo:


> A Iota no la defienden ni en el grupo de Telegram de Iota, no digo más.



Normal. 4 años llevamos con esta mierda y apenas pasa del euro.

Rentabilidad analizada de mierda %


----------



## kynes (18 Mar 2021)

davitin dijo:


> A Iota no la defienden ni en el grupo de Telegram de Iota, no digo más.



Son alemanes, y como tales, están centrados en la parte técnica, en el desarrollo de su startup, en cazar al oso antes de vender su piel. No lo veo mal. 

Si cumplen con los requisitos técnicos, le saldrán partners, casos de uso, etc. y pronto (meses o años) quizás veremos el precio de las MIOTAs ocupando el lugar que le corresponde. Tampoco descartaría un ataque al Bitcoin y que todo se vaya ATPC, lo que podría favorecer a proyectos como IOTA.


----------



## Forcopula (18 Mar 2021)

Para los que tengáis dudas sobre Iota podeis preguntar aquí:


----------



## iaGulin (18 Mar 2021)

Y no es posible que ADA alcance esa capitalización y ETH a su vez también la aumente? Está entrando mucha pasta.
Lo pregunto sin llevar ADA, es curiosidad.


----------



## iaGulin (18 Mar 2021)

Entiendo, aunque en mi opinión si que es posible y razonable otro bitcoin... igual que hay oro, oro blanco, plata, platino...
Como digo siempre, hablo desde el desconocimiento más profundo, solo son dudas que me surgen.
Mi única experiencia con la red ethereum fue bastante lamentable, esas comisiones son inaceptables.


----------



## Tito Pulo (18 Mar 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Son alemanes, y como tales, están centrados en la parte técnica, en el desarrollo de su startup, en cazar al oso antes de vender su piel. No lo veo mal.
> 
> Si cumplen con los requisitos técnicos, le saldrán partners, casos de uso, etc. y pronto (meses o años) quizás veremos el precio de las MIOTAs ocupando el lugar que le corresponde. Tampoco descartaría un ataque al Bitcoin y que todo se vaya ATPC, lo que podría favorecer a proyectos como IOTA.



Difiero en lo de vender la piel antes de cazar el oso.
Llevan alardeando de algo maravilloso , de lo más grande, del puto futuro en sus manos desde siempre.
Sólo hay que recordar Qbic.
Y los cientos de miles de soon.
Soon de nada claro, por lo menos hasta ahora.


----------



## Locoderemate (18 Mar 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Difiero en lo de vender la piel antes de cazar el oso.
> Llevan alardeando de algo maravilloso , de lo más grande, del puto futuro en sus manos desde siempre.
> Sólo hay que recordar Qbic.
> Y los cientos de miles de soon.
> Soon de nada claro, por lo menos hasta ahora.



Bueno, ahora ya hay fecha oficial.


----------



## Forcopula (18 Mar 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Difiero en lo de vender la piel antes de cazar el oso.
> Llevan alardeando de algo maravilloso , de lo más grande, del puto futuro en sus manos desde siempre.
> Sólo hay que recordar Qbic.
> Y los cientos de miles de soon.
> Soon de nada claro, por lo menos hasta ahora.



Tío llevas 2 meses dando la murga, no sé cuánto llevas holdeando Iota, seguro que poco, pero descargar tu frustración de no hacerte rico aquí no va a cambiar nada.


----------



## Tito Pulo (18 Mar 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Tío llevas 2 meses dando la murga, no sé cuánto llevas holdeando Iota, seguro que poco, pero descargar tu frustración de no hacerte rico aquí no va a cambiar nada.



Estoy de acuerdo contigo.
No sirve de nada.
Y existe algo o quizás mucha frustración.
Pero me gusta recordar lo mal que lo está haciendo en la Bullrun más salvaje que jamás ha existido en ningún mercado ni activo.
Porque es algo incomprensible.
Y no me vale con que tiene una historia.
Y que no es un chicharro.
De las 40 primeras monedas del Market Iota es la que más baja(o menos sube) en la última semana
salvo NEM.
Esos no son chicharros.
Y todos suben.


----------



## Suburban2 (18 Mar 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo.
> No sirve de nada.
> Y existe algo o quizás mucha frustración.
> Pero me gusta recordar lo mal que lo está haciendo en la Bullrun más salvaje que jamás ha existido en ningún mercado ni activo.
> ...



Preferiría, obviamente, que el precio estuviera mas alto, pero esta estabilidad, en un mercado tan tocomochero y volátil, casi que la veo positiva.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (18 Mar 2021)

Veo un paralelismo con el Horoh, muy parecido....no la dejan subir a su bola.....


----------



## -Zaka- (19 Mar 2021)

Para eso esta el Mana, para pagar una prioridad en tu transacción sin gastar tus IOTA.
Además la vision de IOTA a largo plazo es que existan nodos en cualquier maquina que use la tangle. Un router por ejemplo podría ejecutar un nodo, y eso no le cuesta un extra de mantenimiento a nadie.
En una economía de máquinas las comisiones no tienen sentido (si se ha resuelto el transaction throughput de forma descentralizada).


----------



## jm666 (19 Mar 2021)

-Zaka- dijo:


> Para eso esta el Mana, para pagar una prioridad en tu transacción sin gastar tus IOTA.
> Además la vision de IOTA a largo plazo es que existan nodos en cualquier maquina que use la tangle. Un router por ejemplo podría ejecutar un nodo, y eso no le cuesta un extra de mantenimiento a nadie.
> En una economía de máquinas las comisiones no tienen sentido.



En realidad el tipo este tiene razón, toda transacción tiene un gasto, el traspaso de información requiere energía, está en las leyes de la termodinámica, pero en el caso de IOTA este gasto es mínimo, no requiere mucho proceso, y el que tenga un nodo lo hará encantado porque tendrá beneficios por otro lado.


----------



## -Zaka- (19 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> En realidad el tipo este tiene razón, toda transacción tiene un gasto, el traspaso de información requiere energía, está en las leyes de la termodinámica, pero en el caso de IOTA este gasto es mínimo, no requiere mucho proceso, y el que tenga un nodo lo hará encantado porque tendrá beneficios por otro lado.



Si, los permanodes por ejemplo. Habrá empresas interesadas en tener el registro completo de la tangle para vender información muy antigua a los interesados. Los nodos normales no guardan tanta información.


----------



## jm666 (19 Mar 2021)

-Zaka- dijo:


> Si, los permanodes por ejemplo. Habrá empresas interesadas en tener el registro completo de la tangle para vender información muy antigua a los interesados. Los nodos normales no guardan tanta información.



También los nodos pequeños ganan maná con las transacciones con "valor", que luego pueden alquilar.

Las transacciones solo con "datos" son gratis, pero si la red está congestionada tardará un poco más, al igual que pasa con la internet, si quieres prioridad o urgencia entonces puedes pagar por ello.

Lo bueno de IOTA es que te puedes montar tu propia red sin pagar nada, solo tienes que ir al git hub, bajarte el códio y montarte tu red privada, es open source y esto abre la puerta muchos desarrolladores y proyectos.


----------



## davitin (20 Mar 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Tío llevas 2 meses dando la murga, no sé cuánto llevas holdeando Iota, seguro que poco, pero descargar tu frustración de no hacerte rico aquí no va a cambiar nada.



Hacer como si nada y no criticar las cosas que Iota está haciendo mal o no haciendo tampoco es algo positivo.


----------



## Zelofan (20 Mar 2021)

Zelofan dijo:


> Yo de momento en gráfico diario la sigo viendo bien.
> Seguramente este esperando al dia 20 de marzo que es mi cumpleaños para pegar el rebote.
> Mi niña bonita.



Ya sabia yo que tenia un regalito para mi cuando despertara hoy


----------



## Locoderemate (20 Mar 2021)

Zelofan dijo:


> Ya sabia yo que tenia un regalito para mi cuando despertara hoy



Pues felicifades


----------



## davitin (20 Mar 2021)

Coño cuando hay movimiento no escribís.


----------



## Gian Gastone (20 Mar 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Coño cuando hay movimiento no escribís.



Sube 15 centimos y te corres de gusto, baja 20 centimos y ya te cagas.
Descansa.

Propongo un juego, el primero que mire la grafica de MIOTA paga una chortina a cada miembro activo de este hilo, como preludio al bacanal de los 39$.


----------



## paketazo (20 Mar 2021)

Es plausible que no pare de subir hasta Chrysalis. Como dije ayer esto era lo que deseaba aun que no lo esperaba, siempre suelen jugar al despiste.

Sabiendo que la nueva plataforma será un éxito, no pueden arriesgarse a entrar a destiempo las manos fuertes o los futuros exchanges que pretendan implementarla.

Creo que si estos días petamos los 1,50$ veremos nuevos máximos anuales muy rápidamente.

Mucha suerte a todos.


----------



## paketazo (20 Mar 2021)

Cierto, pero realmente pocas liberan una nueva etapa en su desarrollo. Chrysalis no siendo vital, sí es un paso definitivo para que IOTA entre en nuevos exchanges y le de liquidez al token.

Pienso que a medida que se acerque la fecha la velocidad de subida podría ir acelerándose poco a poco, evidentemente necesitamos cierta estabilidad en BTC, y si este sigue subiendo y peta claramente los 60K, pues miel sobre hojuelas.

Tengo la sensación que esta vez la cosa puede ponerse algo más seria que las anteriores, ellos saben que si siguen "vacilando" cada vez atraerán menos miradas y por consiguiente, menos financiación.

Pongo la mirada en 1,50$ para esta semana, a partir de ahí las cosas podrían precipitarse positivamente.


----------



## Tito Pulo (20 Mar 2021)

Yo tampoco lo haría.
Ya nos ha hecho la jugada de pasar los 1, 40 otras veces y después ha vuelto a la casilla de salida de nuevo.
Respecto a lo de subir hasta que salga Chrysalis, también me parece mucho para lo que estaba mostrando.
Hay que tener en cuenta que quedan 5 semanas aún.
Puede subir hasta el 28 de Abril y después batacazo,como ha hecho ADA por aquello de compra con el rumor y vende con la noticia.
Aunque yo creo más bien que la subida buena será después de Chrysalis y con los anuncios por parte de empresas.
No sé cómo lo veis.


----------



## jm666 (20 Mar 2021)

Yo veo que se ha pasado la puñetera mañana haciendo soporte em $1.42, ahora el BTC ha hecho amago de irse abajo y aguantó bien, creo que si vuelve a subir BTC va para arriba en unas horas , optimismo que no falte  .

También parece que IOST le va a la par.


----------



## Harrymorgan (20 Mar 2021)

Para cuando la nueva billetera? Se sabe algo?


----------



## Zelofan (21 Mar 2021)

Yo insisto en ver solo el grafico de un dia y se ve todo de otra manera.
Hay muchas altcoin infladas, el tiempo pondrá a cada una en su sitio.


----------



## Bob Page (21 Mar 2021)

Lleva toda la mañana aguantando el 1.40 e incluso tonteando con el 1.50 con el btc cayendo un 3%


----------



## Tito Pulo (21 Mar 2021)

Charles Hoskinson Sparked Debate about IOTA’s Feeless TXN, IOTA Foundation’s Hans Moog Weighs In - Herald Sheets

Charles se pone algo nervioso.
Quizá ve lo que se le puede venir encima.


----------



## Tito Pulo (21 Mar 2021)

Si es que si todo sale bien esto apuntaría muy alto.
Por eso no se comprende que aún esté a estos precios.


----------



## Tito Pulo (21 Mar 2021)

Lo dicho.
Muy alto.


----------



## jm666 (21 Mar 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Charles Hoskinson Sparked Debate about IOTA’s Feeless TXN, IOTA Foundation’s Hans Moog Weighs In - Herald Sheets
> 
> Charles se pone algo nervioso.
> Quizá ve lo que se le puede venir encima.



Esto es lo que deciamos antes, claro que tiene un coste, igual que si te metes en burbuja, pues los servidores cuestan, la luz cuesta, etc, alguien lo paga?, sí el calopez , y le da igual, pues no le da igual porque es un gasto, pero lo recupera con otras cosas como publicidad, lo que sea, etc


----------



## Locoderemate (22 Mar 2021)

Los que proveis firefly ya direis como va


----------



## Snowball (22 Mar 2021)

*IOTA in talks with US partners, including government on vaccination passport*

IOTA in talks with US partners, government on vaccination passport


----------



## su IGWT (22 Mar 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Los que proveis firefly ya direis como va



Cuando sale?


----------



## jm666 (22 Mar 2021)

Ayer dijeron que hoy:


----------



## Suburban2 (22 Mar 2021)

su IGWT dijo:


> Cuando sale?



Se suponia que hoy, lei aqui.


----------



## Snowball (22 Mar 2021)

IOTA Coin ahead of the mainnet upgrade


----------



## su IGWT (22 Mar 2021)

Suburban2 dijo:


> Se suponia que hoy, lei aqui.



Gracias! Esperare unos dias y a ver si la instalo y me aclaro...


----------



## Tito Pulo (22 Mar 2021)

Sólo versión Beta
Para probar
Migrar los tokens será a partir del 21 de Abril hasta el Coordicide.


----------



## jm666 (22 Mar 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Es plausible que no pare de subir hasta Chrysalis. Como dije ayer esto era lo que deseaba aun que no lo esperaba, siempre suelen jugar al despiste.
> 
> Sabiendo que la nueva plataforma será un éxito, no pueden arriesgarse a entrar a destiempo las manos fuertes o los futuros exchanges que pretendan implementarla.
> 
> ...



$1.52, cruzando dedos


----------



## BitJoros (22 Mar 2021)

Me saltó un stop a 1,3 por hacer el listo...omfg..menuda cagada T.T


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Mar 2021)

Está a punto de romper niveles muy importantes, especialmente contra el par BTC, que saldría de un canal bajista de 4 años, de hacerlo saldrá con mucha fuerza al alza. Contra USD también a puntito de romper niveles muy importantes en escala logarítmica.


----------



## Snowball (22 Mar 2021)

no rompe los 1.50$... buen muro de contención


----------



## Snowball (22 Mar 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Está a punto de romper niveles muy importantes, especialmente contra el par BTC, que saldría de un canal bajista de 4 años, de hacerlo saldrá con mucha fuerza al alza. Contra USD también a puntito de romper niveles muy importantes en escala logarítmica.



Hay un hilo en Reddit donde comentan que los nuevos máximos en relacion al par BTC serían de unos 22$, que en el 2017, BTC estaba mucho mas abajo que ahora

*For now 1 miota equals ~2400 satoshis, quite far from the 2017 all time high : Iirc 40000 sats


Reaching all time high from 2017 in relation to BTC again, would mean a price about 21,89$. This is not going to happen for now, but still a nice thought.*


----------



## jm666 (22 Mar 2021)

Hay alguna noticia de hoy del Firefly?


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Hay alguna noticia de hoy del Firefly?



No se si sale mañana la beta. Pero está a puntito.


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Mar 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Hay un hilo en Reddit donde comentan que los nuevos máximos en relacion al par BTC serían de unos 22$, que en el 2017, BTC estaba mucho mas abajo que ahora



A mi me valdrían.


----------



## jm666 (22 Mar 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> No se si sale mañana la beta. Pero está a puntito.



Decian q salia hoy pero no veo nada, ahora no se si ha siudo la subida esta que hemos visto o le falta algo


----------



## Locoderemate (22 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> $1.52, cruzando dedos



Es hablar del precio y la muy timida se desincha


----------



## jm666 (22 Mar 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Es hablar del precio y la muy timida se desincha



Sí cuando sube así rápido suele bajar al rato, xD, al menos se ha quedado a $1.48 con el BTC bajando, ya es raro eso


----------



## Locoderemate (22 Mar 2021)

Creo q podemos estar contentos x el formato n de semana que ha hecho. Parece que los dos nversores se empiezan a mover


----------



## Snowball (22 Mar 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Creo q podemos estar contentos x el formato n de semana que ha hecho. Parece que los dos nversores se empiezan a mover



A que inversores te refieres?


----------



## Locoderemate (22 Mar 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> A que inversores te refieres?



Los q compran iota


----------



## Nostalgia (22 Mar 2021)




----------



## jm666 (22 Mar 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Está a punto de romper niveles muy importantes, especialmente contra el par BTC, que saldría de un canal bajista de 4 años, de hacerlo saldrá con mucha fuerza al alza. Contra USD también a puntito de romper niveles muy importantes en escala logarítmica.



Nos puedes contar /explicar/algún dato mas?


----------



## Locoderemate (22 Mar 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Creo q podemos estar contentos x el formato n de semana que ha hecho. Parece que los dos nversores se empiezan a mover



Queria decir "el fin de semana que ha hecho".


----------



## jm666 (22 Mar 2021)

No estaba muerta estaba de parranda xD $1.54


----------



## jap01 (22 Mar 2021)

Arriba!!!







Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Suburban2 (22 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Nos puedes contar /explicar/algún dato mas?



Sin conocer los datos exactos y sin hablar por Parlaki, que espero que nos diga mas al respecto, creo que en resumen es que puede SALTAR LA LIEBRE y hacer un buen carrerón.

Si empieza a romper múltiples resistencias, TP bots y fluye el papel, combinado a un desempeño exitoso de la nueva cartera + anuncios de nuevos usos/partnerships, estamos en el comienzo de una tormenta perfecta.


----------



## Rigby (22 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Decian q salia hoy pero no veo nada, ahora no se si ha siudo la subida esta que hemos visto o le falta algo



Ya está la Beta Live, lo acaban de anunciar:


----------



## Amapizpis (22 Mar 2021)

Totalmente, se duerme mucho mejor haciendo hodl


----------



## Rigby (22 Mar 2021)

Por lo pronto ha roto una resistencia "jodida", no?

Esto no parece nada descabellado:








#IOTA #MIOTA possible targets for 2021 for BINANCE:IOTAUSD by KhaniTechnical


#IOTA possible targets for 2021 TARGET1: 2.4$ TARGET2: 5.6$ TARGET3: 11.5$ TARGET4: 21$ STOP LOSS:




www.tradingview.com


----------



## paketazo (22 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> $1.52, cruzando dedos



Reitero mi apuesta de máximos anuales a medida que se acerque la fecha de chrysalis.

Mucha suerte a todos y HODL


----------



## Thundercat (22 Mar 2021)

En principio el objetivo del banderín según el AT son los 2.4-2.5$


----------



## Tito Pulo (22 Mar 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Reitero mi apuesta de máximos anuales a medida que se acerque la fecha de chrysalis.
> 
> Mucha suerte a todos y HODL



Es que los máximos anuales son una ridiculez 
Estamos ya en ellos casi
Si los actores importantes comienzan a posicionarse fuerte esos precios son la décima parte de lo que debería alcanzar.
Estoy hablando de fondos y empresas no precisamente poca envergadura.


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Nos puedes contar /explicar/algún dato mas?



No hay nada más que contar, es coger un gráfico y verlo.


----------



## davitin (22 Mar 2021)

Debe haber una cantidad brutal de gente que vende en cuanto sube un poco, si no no me lo explico.


----------



## jm666 (22 Mar 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> No hay nada más que contar, es coger un gráfico y verlo.



Hombre si pudiera hacer eso mo te estaría preguntando xD, me refería algo explicado como para alguien que no tiene ni puñetera idea como yo xD


----------



## Zelofan (22 Mar 2021)

Parece que lleve mas tiempo en las finanzas que los muchos de aqui porque a pesar de que mi portafolios es 80% iota estoy aqui tan tranquilo. Podria bajar a 1.20 y ni inmutarme y eso que estoy en la ruina economicamente mi unica salvacion es iota xD. En el grafico a un dia llevaba una linea muy bonita para romper en cualquier momento si se mantenia lateral segun mi pacoanalisis, a ver si continua asi aunque si parase en 1.5 y se queda ahi hasta verano tampoco me preocuparia. Se que si cumplen la teoria es moneda de cielo, si fracasan en su teoria me quedaré hasta que baje a -1 por si acaso, es decir apuesto todo al analisis fundamenal optimista.
Amapizpis ves haciendo el casting que no te pille luego el toro.


----------



## spala (22 Mar 2021)

ya tenemos la beta de la billetera beta FireFly, podéis ir probándola para el mes que viene









Firefly Beta Release


We are proud to release the first public beta version of Firefly, our new wallet for Chrysalis. This marks an important milestone in the lead up to Chrysalis - the biggest network upgrade in the IOTA Foundation’s history - and gives the community a first taste of what the




blog.iota.org


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Hombre si pudiera hacer eso mo te estaría preguntando xD, me refería algo explicado como para alguien que no tiene ni puñetera idea como yo xD



Si rompe los techos donde ha estado frenandose el precio se va a 2.5 y luego por proyección tiene 7 dólares por análisis técnico.


----------



## Zelofan (22 Mar 2021)

spala dijo:


> ya tenemos la beta de la billetera beta FireFly, podéis ir probándola para el mes que viene
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sabes si tiene algo para stakear los iotas ?
Desde binance cobraran mucha comision ?


----------



## Thundercat (22 Mar 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Si rompe los techos donde ha estado frenandose el precio se va a 2.5 y luego por proyección tiene 7 dólares por análisis técnico.



Yo los 2.5 los veo proyectando el mástil que es 1$ a partir de aquí, ¿los 7$ por qué son?


----------



## Rigby (22 Mar 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Debe haber una cantidad brutal de gente que vende en cuanto sube un poco, si no no me lo explico.



Hombre, pero eso es siempre y con todas las criptos habidas y por haber. El dumpeo es deporte internacional.


----------



## spala (22 Mar 2021)

Zelofan dijo:


> Sabes si tiene algo para stakear los iotas ?
> Desde binance cobraran mucha comision ?



no hay staking en IOTA; en el futuro puedes ganar MANA con un nodo, pero está aún por implementarse eso, solo está en las testnet del coordicide,

q va, la comisión en binance es ridícula, de las más bajas, lo único q si metes euros ahí, te exige pasar el KYC, osea dar datos personales, pero bueno, es lo q hay, ya prácticamente ninguno te deja depositar FIAT sin dar datos, antes kraken dejaba por ejemplo, BTC-e también dejaba etc...


----------



## su IGWT (22 Mar 2021)

spala dijo:


> no hay staking en IOTA; en el futuro puedes ganar MANA con un nodo, pero está aún por implementarse eso, solo está en las testnet del coordicide,
> 
> q va, la comisión en binance es ridícula, de las más bajas, lo único q si metes euros ahí, te exige pasar el KYC, osea dar datos personales, pero bueno, es lo q hay, ya prácticamente ninguno te deja depositar FIAT sin dar datos, antes kraken dejaba por ejemplo, BTC-e también dejaba etc...



De cuanto es la comision en binance?


----------



## Locoderemate (22 Mar 2021)

Parece q bitcoin flojea un poco


----------



## TRYTON (22 Mar 2021)

Caída libre para barrer los stop loss de 1,40 ?


----------



## davitin (22 Mar 2021)

Ya está cayendo otra vez como una perra.


----------



## jm666 (22 Mar 2021)

fkng BTC hubieramos llegado a 1.60 hoy xD


----------



## spala (22 Mar 2021)

su IGWT dijo:


> De cuanto es la comision en binance?



no se, 0.2% por trade o algo así, es mierda tio, q mas da? entra, compra y saca,


----------



## Forcopula (22 Mar 2021)




----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (22 Mar 2021)




----------



## Parlakistan (22 Mar 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> Yo los 2.5 los veo proyectando el mástil que es 1$ a partir de aquí, ¿los 7$ por qué son?



Por extensión fibo.


----------



## Rigby (22 Mar 2021)

spala dijo:


> no hay staking en IOTA; en el futuro puedes ganar MANA con un nodo, pero está aún por implementarse eso, solo está en las testnet del coordicide,
> 
> q va, la comisión en binance es ridícula, de las más bajas, lo único q si metes euros ahí, te exige pasar el KYC, osea dar datos personales, pero bueno, es lo q hay, ya prácticamente ninguno te deja depositar FIAT sin dar datos, antes kraken dejaba por ejemplo, BTC-e también dejaba etc...



BTC-e, qué tiempos... Anda que no perdí pasta ahí cuando la transición a WEX. No solo se podía meter Fiat sin datos, se podía retirar Fiat por Sepa sin datos y el par que usaban era USD a pelo ni USDT ni leches.


----------



## spala (23 Mar 2021)

Rigby dijo:


> BTC-e, qué tiempos... Anda que no perdí pasta ahí cuando la transición a WEX. No solo se podía meter Fiat sin datos, se podía retirar Fiat por Sepa sin datos y el parque tenían era USD a pelo ni USDT ni leches.



jejeje yo casi lo pierdo todo, lo q tenía saqué a tiempo de pura casualidad, y eso q lo mantuve ahí años diría, pero ya nunca más dejo nada en exchangers, btc-e, wex, cryptsy, mtgox... y otros q no recuerdo el nombre ahora mismo...

puff cuántas vueltas da la vida, lo q parece inamovible y eterno, pum, a la mierda, como las relaciones xD

este año le toca a IOTA hacer un 50x por lo menos joder, ya está bien de esperar, mierda.


----------



## Thundercat (23 Mar 2021)

joder es que parece que está a puntito


----------



## Thundercat (23 Mar 2021)




----------



## jimgasolin (23 Mar 2021)

Parece que la espera se acaba... tocando 1.69.... vamonos


----------



## davitin (23 Mar 2021)

Hasta que no lleguemos al anterior ath no me creo na, Iota es muy traicionera.


----------



## Tito Pulo (23 Mar 2021)

Btc no nos va a poner fácil la subida.
Si Iota hubiera no se hubiera retrasado tanto , quizá se hubiese cogido otro momento más bullish del mercado.
Esperemos que la caída en BTC no sea pronunciada.
Pero miedo da,
Los 50/48 como posible objetivo en BTC están ahí.
Y con esa caída, en caso de que se diese, Iota no podrá subir.


----------



## easyridergs (23 Mar 2021)

Feto somos todavía.


----------



## Integer (23 Mar 2021)

En $1,8 cierra el gap de junio de 2018.

Agárrense los machos.


----------



## T-34 (23 Mar 2021)

Despegamos? Esperando confirmacion de la tripulacion...


----------



## calamatron (23 Mar 2021)

iota despegandose de btc,ya era hora,la mejor criptomoneda del mercado.
donde estais los entusiastas de btc q veniais aqui a poner verde a iota?.
venga salir ahora espabilaos.


----------



## davitin (23 Mar 2021)

Pero si estamos cayendo otra vez.


----------



## Snowball (23 Mar 2021)

IOTA still wants to build a better blockchain and get it right this time | ZDNet


In 2014, IOTA set out to offer an alternative to the key issues with blockchain: Scalability and transaction fees. Somewhere along the way, things went wrong. Not everything is lost, however, and IOTA is looking to regain momentum.




www.zdnet.com


----------



## T-34 (23 Mar 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Pero si estamos cayendo otra vez.


----------



## Integer (23 Mar 2021)

Qué bien dónde está el precio, y ADA todavía nos triplica el volumen contra USDT.

Sólo imaginadlo...


----------



## Integer (23 Mar 2021)

calamatron dijo:


> iota despegandose de btc,ya era hora,la mejor criptomoneda del mercado.
> donde estais los entusiastas de btc q veniais aqui a poner verde a iota?.
> venga salir ahora espabilaos.



Igual es pronto para soltar el collar al perro, eh?

Que se puede dar la vuelta y morderte.


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Mar 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Pero si estamos cayendo otra vez.



Davitin, deja de mirar el móvil que te vas a quedar ciego mirando las velas de un minuto moviéndose.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (23 Mar 2021)

En 2025, a 100 $....felicidades para el que a esa fecha llegue vivo, conserve sus IOTAS y PUEDA vender....


----------



## Locoderemate (23 Mar 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Davitin, deja de mirar el móvil que te vas a quedar ciego mirando las velas de un minuto moviéndose.



Alguien lo tenia q decir...


----------



## Rigby (23 Mar 2021)

calamatron dijo:


> iota despegandose de btc,ya era hora,la mejor criptomoneda del mercado.
> donde estais los entusiastas de btc q veniais aqui a poner verde a iota?.
> venga salir ahora espabilaos.



_"la mejor criptomoneda del mercado" _

Hoy por hoy sigue sin valer PARA NADA. Y soy el primero que quiero que suba, pero seamos serios.


----------



## Tito Pulo (23 Mar 2021)

Pues imagínate cuando valga para muchas cosas del día a día y de la industria.


----------



## Snowball (23 Mar 2021)




----------



## T-34 (23 Mar 2021)

Rigby dijo:


> _"la mejor criptomoneda del mercado" _
> 
> Hoy por hoy sigue sin valer PARA NADA. Y soy el primero que quiero que suba, pero seamos serios.



Vale para lo mismo que BTC, sin comisiones y mas rapido, al menos ahora mismo.


----------



## Locoderemate (23 Mar 2021)

Alguien ha probado ya el firefly?


----------



## paketazo (23 Mar 2021)

No me está gustando nada la vela diaria que está dejando, todavía tiene arreglo, pero no nos interesa verla por debajo de 1,46$

El volumen ha sido bueno, esperemos que sean solo ventas de impacientes, o de muchos que llevaban tiempo pillados.

Un saludo


----------



## Polo_00 (23 Mar 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> No me está gustando nada la vela diaria que está dejando, todavía tiene arreglo, pero no nos interesa verla por debajo de 1,46$
> 
> El volumen ha sido bueno, esperemos que sean solo ventas de impacientes, o de muchos que llevaban tiempo pillados.
> 
> Un saludo



Yo salí en la última subida de 1,40$, os deseo suerte a todos, pero para mí este proyecto está ko por lo menos temporalmente.


----------



## paketazo (23 Mar 2021)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Yo salí en la última subida de 1,40$, os deseo suerte a todos, pero para mí este proyecto está ko por lo menos temporalmente.



De momento el chart no manda vender, pero nunca se sabe dónde está la decisión correcta.

Sigo creyendo tras romper máximos, que este es un segúndo impulso tras el de 0,40$-1,40$ que podría ser algo así como 1,30$-3,90$, o al menos 2,40$


----------



## Rigby (23 Mar 2021)

Por ahora parece que ha rebotado bien en el soporte.


----------



## Locoderemate (23 Mar 2021)

Es importante q los indecisos vayan vendiendo para subie bien. Corregira hoy al alza si antes de media hora supera bien 1,61$. Sino caera mas


----------



## davitin (23 Mar 2021)

Estamos en la mierda.


----------



## Forcopula (23 Mar 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Estamos en la mierda.



Ponte el grafico de 3 meses y a lo mejor lo ves de otra manera, o mira como estábamos hace un año..


----------



## davitin (23 Mar 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Ponte el grafico de 3 meses y a lo mejor lo ves de otra manera, o mira como estábamos hace un año..



Estamos en la mierda.


----------



## Locoderemate (23 Mar 2021)

Iota igual esta esperando q unos cuantos vendais, davitin


----------



## davitin (23 Mar 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Iota igual esta esperando q unos cuantos vendais, davitin



Ah sí? Por?

Anda pon un punto al final de la frase.


----------



## Tito Pulo (23 Mar 2021)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Yo salí en la última subida de 1,40$, os deseo suerte a todos, pero para mí este proyecto está ko por lo menos temporalmente.



Por qué está KO el proyecto?


----------



## Gian Gastone (23 Mar 2021)




----------



## jimgasolin (24 Mar 2021)

yo creo que lo dice en plan que tanta mala vibra la gafa, y como estas en plan desquiciao en cuanto vendas el universo conspirara para que suba...esta de cachondeo...o eso creo.


----------



## Locoderemate (24 Mar 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


>



Que diferencias le veis al firefly respecto a trinity??


----------



## calamatron (24 Mar 2021)

Rigby dijo:


> _"la mejor criptomoneda del mercado" _
> 
> Hoy por hoy sigue sin valer PARA NADA. Y soy el primero que quiero que suba, pero seamos serios.



Quieres q te recuerde q ya se esta usando en alemania como certificado de vacunacion?.


----------



## calamatron (24 Mar 2021)

Venga q vendan los impacientes y nos quitamos los especjlativos del medio,bravo.


----------



## jimgasolin (24 Mar 2021)

que viene que viene...


----------



## jimgasolin (24 Mar 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Estamos en la mierda.



si pero creo que esa mierda ya es abono y esta empezando aparecer brotes verde maniga.


----------



## jm666 (24 Mar 2021)

Hoy tiene toda la pinta de quere irse a los $2 xD


----------



## jm666 (24 Mar 2021)




----------



## Locoderemate (24 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Hoy tiene toda la pinta de quere irse a los $2 xD



No lo veo,


----------



## jm666 (24 Mar 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> No lo veo,



Era pa joder un poco al jorobado xD, pero tambien porque si empieza a subir BTC creo que IOTA se irá un poco arriba


----------



## Locoderemate (24 Mar 2021)

Alguien poder comentar brevemente las principales diferencias entre trinity y firefly?


----------



## jm666 (24 Mar 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Alguien poder comentar brevemente las principales diferencias entre trinity y firefly?



Me lo he mirado solo por encima, estoy jodido con un resfriado cabrón

Pero lo primero que firefly debe funcionar con la nueva crisálida

el interfaz es mucho más completo, puedes configurar los nodos que quieres usar, la seguridad es mucho mayor, para crear una cuenta te pregunta un password , un pin,las palabras clave y te hace repetirselas una por una para asegurar que las has apuntado bien.

tiene muchas mas opciones de configuración, como los Themes del interfaz


es modular y hay partes hechas con Rust

Incorpora el Stronhold que separa la parte de Fyrefly de las encriptaciones, recordad que el fllo del 2017 fue porque hackearon esto, se supone que con el Stroghold, que es un módulo aparte, no volverá a pasar, además que ha sido auditado por varias firmas externas, ahora no recuerdo quien.

las addresses son reusables, ya no usan código terniario ni quantum inmunity

mucho mas completo:


----------



## Locoderemate (24 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Me lo he mirado solo por encima, estoy jodido con un resfriado cabrón
> 
> Pero lo primero que firefly debe funcionar con la nueva crisálida
> 
> ...



Esto que dices q es modular que significa, q podras ir agregandole distintas aplicaciones a la billetera a tu gusto?

Yo tb estoy con un resfriado en la cama


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (24 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Me lo he mirado solo por encima, estoy jodido con un resfriado cabrón
> 
> Pero lo primero que firefly debe funcionar con la nueva crisálida
> 
> ...



GRAXIAS x la reseña, estoy muy vago cuando llego a casa y paso de ponerme en el ordenador para instalarlo, probarlo y eso. He leido que no sacaran version para movil hasta despues del 28-A.

No estoy muy seguro, y no creo que TRINITY se quede obsoleto de inmediato. Simplemente preferiria haberlo tenido antes en el movil


----------



## jm666 (24 Mar 2021)

Os lo podéis bajar aquí y luego en teoría ir al faucet y pedir algunos IOTAS

*Download Firefly*
Firefly Beta is available to download on Mac, Windows and Linux. View the release here.

You can get tokens from the testnet faucet. Simply copy an address from Firefly and hit “request”.

estoy probando el faucet pero parece que le cuesta darme IOTAS xD

mas info:








Firefly Beta Release


We are proud to release the first public beta version of Firefly, our new wallet for Chrysalis. This marks an important milestone in the lead up to Chrysalis - the biggest network upgrade in the IOTA Foundation’s history - and gives the community a first taste of what the




blog.iota.org


----------



## jm666 (24 Mar 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Esto que dices q es modular que significa, q podras ir agregandole distintas aplicaciones a la billetera a tu gusto?
> 
> Yo tb estoy con un resfriado en la cama



Todo es open source, puedes agregar y cambiar lo que quieras, también lo van a sacar para móvil


----------



## jm666 (24 Mar 2021)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> GRAXIAS x la reseña, estoy muy vago cuando llego a casa y paso de ponerme en el ordenador para instalarlo, probarlo y eso. He leido que no sacaran version para movil hasta despues del 28-A.
> 
> No estoy muy seguro, y no creo que TRINITY se quede obsoleto de inmediato. Simplemente preferiria haberlo tenido antes en el movil



Trinity se quedará obsoleto porque todo cambia con la nueva crisálida, tened cuidado si tenéis los IOTAS en la wallet, tendréis que hacer la migración, estad atentos.


----------



## jm666 (24 Mar 2021)

Por si alguien se quiere entretener hackeando el Stronghold:

*Shut up and take my money*
It's never a good thing to be too confident, but at the same time we have to gain your trust by asking you to verify our faith in Stronghold. This is why, alongside the "Attack-a-thon", we are going to be running a Capture the Flag (CTF) challenge until Chrysalis (April 21st, 2021).

Somewhere, hidden in this blog page you can discover a flag (clue) that will help you to find a Stronghold Snapshot. This snapshot was created using the Stronghold CLI at git revision 93d1dfa12235f4c769a714a1cf39a4222b4ecc27. Once you find it, the rest of the CTF is 100% self-contained in that snapshot. In other words, there are no external resources available anywhere to help you, so really, do not waste your time trying to break into any other systems.

In the snapshot's store, there is a flag to prove you got inside. The vault, however, contains a current IOTA Mainnet seed in a secret vault/path that is another flag. This seed holds 3.78 GIOTA. At the time of this writing, that has a value of ~5000 USD. The only prize is the Seed.

If you find a flag, please visit the Stronghold Discussion at GitHub for instructions on being added to the leaderboard. Good luck.









IOTA Stronghold: Beta Release


Stronghold is an open-source software library that was originally built to protect IOTA Seeds, but can be used to protect any digital secret. It is a secure database for working with cryptography, which ensures that secrets (like private keys) are never revealed. It provides its own peer-to-peer...




blog.iota.org


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (24 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Trinity se quedará obsoleto porque todo cambia con la nueva crisálida, tened cuidado si tenéis los IOTAS en la wallet, tendréis que hacer la migración, estad atentos.



Es verdad, tenia que haberme dado cuenta, pues nada, esos dias habra que hacer la migracion. Fecha importante para todos los HODLERS


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Mar 2021)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Yo salí en la última subida de 1,40$, os deseo suerte a todos, pero para mí este proyecto está ko por lo menos temporalmente.



Tu no has tenido iotas en tu vida...


----------



## Polo_00 (24 Mar 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Tu no has tenido iotas en tu vida...



Nos jugamos 1 btc delante de todo el foro? o te rajas? Aceptas la apuesta? Venga que tengo ganas de ver que me contestas, llorón.


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Mar 2021)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Nos jugamos 1 btc delante de todo el foro? o te rajas? Aceptas la apuesta? Venga que tengo ganas de ver que me contestas, llorón.



Venga, si, al ignore y al hilo de shitcoins que es tu sitio.


----------



## _______ (24 Mar 2021)

para mi esto es UN RED FLAG . La led manager de IOTA es una charo PELOMORADO FEMINAZI IMPULSANDO EL COMUNISMO DE JENARO

VOMITIVO, IGUAL QUE CARDANO. QUE PUTO ASCO. ESTO SERA LO QUE MATE IOTA O CUALQUIER COSA QUE TOQUE


----------



## _______ (24 Mar 2021)

lead manager de iota:








huid insensatos


----------



## Zelofan (24 Mar 2021)

_______ dijo:


> para mi esto es UN RED FLAG . La led manager de IOTA es una charo PELOMORADO FEMINAZI IMPULSANDO EL COMUNISMO DE JENARO
> 
> VOMITIVO, IGUAL QUE CARDANO. QUE PUTO ASCO. ESTO SERA LO QUE MATE IOTA O CUALQUIER COSA QUE TOQUE



Sinceramente cuando me di cuenta del potencial de iota tambien me di cuenta lo facil que se lo van a poner a los villanos del nuevo orden mundial 
Aun asi iota forever
Buena info la que ha puesto el compañero sobre la nueva billetera, es perfecta para los que quieren holdear no ? si es asi los pasaré cuando este lista pero no se si en beta es recomendable o esperarme en binance.


----------



## Integer (24 Mar 2021)

Cartesi and the IOTA Foundation Partner to Accelerate Smart Contract Adoption for IoT


With IOTA Oracles, IOTA Smart Contracts and Cartesi’s Linux based virtual machine, the two groups will bring non-blockchain based use cases and businesses into the world of decentralized finance (DeFi), Gaming, NFTs, and industrial IoT. We are excited to announce our formal partnership with...




blog.iota.org






MOAR!


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Mar 2021)

_______ dijo:


> lead manager de iota:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder, que asco da.


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Mar 2021)

Cartesi and the IOTA Foundation Partner to Accelerate Smart Contract Adoption for IoT


With IOTA Oracles, IOTA Smart Contracts and Cartesi’s Linux based virtual machine, the two groups will bring non-blockchain based use cases and businesses into the world of decentralized finance (DeFi), Gaming, NFTs, and industrial IoT. We are excited to announce our formal partnership with...




blog.iota.org


----------



## jm666 (24 Mar 2021)

Vaya al final funcionó el faucet después de algunas horas y varios intentos xD





si alguno lo tenéis os hago una transacción si me dais una address


----------



## kynes (24 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Vaya al final funcionó el faucet después de algunas horas y varios intentos xD
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 607022
> 
> ...



Gracias por la info y la sugerencia de testeo! Mañana lo intento probar. Lo empecé a instalar esta mañana pero me quedé en la página de contraseñas, no tenía tiempo ni cabeza para ponerme con eso. Me resultó llamativo que de momento la política de privacidad del wallet es un Lorem ipsum (hasta en inglés), eso es lo de menos, pero da mala impresión aunque sea una beta.


----------



## jm666 (24 Mar 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Gracias por la info y la sugerencia de testeo! Mañana lo intento probar. Lo empecé a instalar esta mañana pero me quedé en la página de contraseñas, no tenía tiempo ni cabeza para ponerme con eso. Me resultó llamativo que de momento la política de privacidad del wallet es un Lorem ipsum (hasta en inglés), eso es lo de menos, pero da mala impresión aunque sea una beta.



ponle lo que sea, haz un print screen de las palabras clave y poco mas, luego pasame tu address y probamos que tal va, te mando algun mensaje y algun iota


----------



## jm666 (24 Mar 2021)

Me he instalado otra wallet en el otro laptop y me he transferido 3 iotas , ha sido muy rapido 3 ó 4 segundos y listo ya las tengo en la otra wallet, sin comisiones


----------



## Locoderemate (24 Mar 2021)

Q


jm666 dijo:


> Vaya al final funcionó el faucet después de algunas horas y varios intentos xD
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 607022
> 
> ...



Me lo estoy instalando pero cuando despues de confirmar la seed me aconseja hacer un backup con un archivo stronghold se bloquea y me dice que algo ha ido mal. Me dice lo mismo si no quiero hacer el backup


----------



## jm666 (24 Mar 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Q
> 
> 
> Me lo estoy instalando pero cuando despues de confirmar la seed me aconseja hacer un backup con un archivo stronghold se bloquea y me dice que algo ha ido mal. Me dice lo mismo si no quiero hacer el backup



Yo lo he instaldo dos veces en windows 10 y todo ha ido bien, que SO tienes?


----------



## Locoderemate (24 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Yo lo he instaldo dos veces en windows 10 y todo ha ido bien, que SO tienes?



Lo he desinstalado y lo he vuelto a instalar. Ahora ok. Si teneis algun problema vais a help en el firefly y podeis ver en el discord o reoprt an issue problemillas y como resolverlos.

Te passo mi direccion por si quieres enviarme alguna iota, d mientras pedire al faucet


atoi1qrnnrkfmucstsm26fyqquagchk22ddz80h7gzk7edjnpktycefz0j2ld5aj


----------



## Locoderemate (24 Mar 2021)

Recibido


----------



## jm666 (24 Mar 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Lo he desinstalado y lo he vuelto a instalar. Ahora ok. Si teneis algun problema vais a help en el firefly y podeis ver en el discord o reoprt an issue problemillas y como resolverlos.
> 
> Te passo mi direccion por si quieres enviarme alguna iota, d mientras pedire al faucet
> 
> ...



ya te envié 3 iotas, confirmamé


----------



## Locoderemate (24 Mar 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Lo he desinstalado y lo he vuelto a instalar. Ahora ok. Si teneis algun problema vais a help en el firefly y podeis ver en el discord o reoprt an issue problemillas y como resolverlos.
> 
> Te passo mi direccion por si quieres enviarme alguna iota, d mientras pedire al faucet
> 
> ...



Recibido

Para reenviarte fondos uso tu misma direccion de envio, no? Te lo hare en varias transacciones


----------



## jm666 (24 Mar 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Recibido



bien! rapidito y sin comisiones xD

en teoría se debería poder mandar mensajes pero no veo ninguna opción.

puedes mandarme 1 iota a mi?

atoi1qrw05pyqz4j2n6sqpnhl82u4e96zmpvhws9tyu3vv9e8pwgllrnkkl0mkf9


----------



## kynes (24 Mar 2021)

@jm666 te paso mi dirección para probar.... al final la instalación no fue para tanto. Al ver el pdf del recovery kit me pensé que había que hacerlo manualmente, pero autogenera las 24 palabras de la passphrase.

Mi dirección por si quieres mandarme alguna transacción de prueba

atoi1qzsrr3wv52scdzszg2wwmk0ughhsfs824lluu0kht7hpwc7shlv36gaue34


----------



## Locoderemate (24 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> bien! rapidito y sin comisiones xD
> 
> en teoría se debería poder mandar mensajes pero no veo ninguna opción.
> 
> ...



No es la misma la direccion q envias q la q con la recives?


----------



## Integer (24 Mar 2021)

Nos vamos a $1.44

Si nos sirve de resistencia ad eternum me conformo.


----------



## jm666 (24 Mar 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Recibido
> 
> Para reenviarte fondos uso tu misma direccion de envio, no? Te lo hare en varias transacciones





kynes dijo:


> @jm666 te paso mi dirección para probar.... al final la instalación no fue para tanto. Al ver el pdf del recovery kit me pensé que había que hacerlo manualmente, pero autogenera las 24 palabras de la passphrase.
> 
> Mi dirección por si quieres mandarme alguna transacción de prueba
> 
> atoi1qzsrr3wv52scdzszg2wwmk0ughhsfs824lluu0kht7hpwc7shlv36gaue34



listo


----------



## jm666 (24 Mar 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> No es la misma la direccion q envias q la q con la recives?



en realidad funcionas con distintas addresses pero están todas conectadas con la misma


----------



## Locoderemate (24 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> en realidad funcionas con distintas addresses pero están todas conectadas con la misma



Te acabo de enviar un mi a la direccion q me diste.

Ahora te ire enviando dos mas.


----------



## jm666 (24 Mar 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> No es la misma la direccion q envias q la q con la recives?



ahí recibi un iota del tuyo


----------



## jm666 (24 Mar 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Nos vamos a $1.44
> 
> Si nos sirve de resistencia ad eternum me conformo.



debería rebotar ahora :S


----------



## jm666 (24 Mar 2021)

kynes dijo:


> @jm666 te paso mi dirección para probar.... al final la instalación no fue para tanto. Al ver el pdf del recovery kit me pensé que había que hacerlo manualmente, pero autogenera las 24 palabras de la passphrase.
> 
> Mi dirección por si quieres mandarme alguna transacción de prueba
> 
> atoi1qzsrr3wv52scdzszg2wwmk0ughhsfs824lluu0kht7hpwc7shlv36gaue34



Ahí me llegarin 1.9 MIOTAS de tí, es correcto?


----------



## Locoderemate (24 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> ahí recibi un iota del tuyo



Te acabo d enviar otro mi a la misma direccion. 

El otro mi no me lo deja enviar pq debo tener un minimo de 1mi en la wallet.

Ahora pedire dinero al faucet para seguir jugando jajaja


----------



## jm666 (24 Mar 2021)

Tienen que activar los mensajes, así es muy difícil saber quién te hizo el envío


----------



## jm666 (24 Mar 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Te acabo d enviar otro mi a la misma direccion.
> 
> El otro mi no me lo deja enviar pq debo tener un minimo de 1mi en la wallet.
> 
> Ahora pedire dinero al faucet para seguir jugando jajaja



espetra que te envio mas, haz envios de 0. algo


----------



## Locoderemate (24 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> espetra que te envio mas, haz envios de 0. algo



No te deja, lo minimo son envios de 1 miota


----------



## kynes (24 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> listo



Recibidos 3 y te he enviado 1.900005 que han quedado en 1.90 Mi


----------



## paketazo (24 Mar 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Nos vamos a $1.44
> 
> Si nos sirve de resistencia ad eternum me conformo.



MA7=1,45$ hoy, igual rebotamos y con que aguante un día o dos por aquí la MA7 se pone ya en 1,50$


----------



## orbeo (24 Mar 2021)

.


----------



## kynes (24 Mar 2021)

El Faucet the testnet parece que está colapsado. Estáis usando este? IOTA Faucet (chrysalis2.com)


----------



## jm666 (24 Mar 2021)

bueno pues parece que funciona bien, si alguien quiere que le envía que me lo diga, en el faucet (IOTA Faucet) podéis conseguir, a mi se me demoró casi un par de horas y me dio 10 MIOTAS


----------



## jm666 (24 Mar 2021)

kynes dijo:


> El Faucet the testnet parece que está colapsado. Estáis usando este? IOTA Faucet (chrysalis2.com)



Si parece que se queda pillado pero al final me las envió , un par de horas...


----------



## Locoderemate (24 Mar 2021)

Estaria bien poder etiquetar con nombres a las direcciones conocidas, pq estar visualizando codigos de tropecientas letras... Buff ya se q esto ocurre con todas las cryptos, pero le daria mucha utilidad al firefly.

Y lo q dices jm666 de añadir comentarios tb. De hecho recuerdo q decian que integraban un chat


----------



## jm666 (24 Mar 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Estaria bien poder etiquetar con nombres a las direcciones conocidas, pq estar visualizando codigos de tropecientas letras... Buff ya se q esto ocurre con todas las cryptos, pero le daria mucha utilidad al firefly.
> 
> Y lo q dices jm666 de añadir comentarios tb. De hecho recuerdo q decian que integraban un chat



En teoría se pueden envíar mensajes con valor o sin valor, no estará implementado todavía supongo


----------



## jm666 (24 Mar 2021)

por cierto, he refrescado mi address y me he ido al faucet dos veces y las ods veces me ha enviado 10 MIOTAS al momento

pero repitiendo address se quedaba pensativo

lo que ví con la API de iota es que todas las addresses que usas estámn relacionadas a la misma seed, cuando haces un pago el sistema mira en todas tus addresses, también te asigna nuevas addresses cuando realizas o recibes transacciones pero son de la misma seed/cuenta


----------



## Integer (24 Mar 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> MA7=1,45$ hoy, igual rebotamos y con que aguante un día o dos por aquí la MA7 se pone ya en 1,50$



Yo he puesto orden en el MA25, $1.34.

Preferiría que no llegara, pero from lost to the river...


----------



## iaGulin (24 Mar 2021)

A alguno estará a punto de darle un síncope xD



Integer dijo:


> Yo he puesto orden en el MA25, $1.34.
> 
> Preferiría que no llegara, pero from lost to the river...



¿Te saltó?


----------



## davitin (25 Mar 2021)

Hasta donde llegará BTC? No es buena señal que Iota este tan influenciado por BTC.


----------



## Locoderemate (25 Mar 2021)

Btc esta haciendo espacio pq quieren entrar peces gordos a nadar


----------



## jm666 (25 Mar 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Btc esta haciendo espacio pq quieren entrar peces gordos a nadar



joder q entren de una pt vez y nos dejen en paz xD


----------



## Gian Gastone (25 Mar 2021)

Si nos atenemos a la lógica podríamos argumentar que la nueva billetera de IOTA "FireFly", no ha gustado mucho a los inversionistas. Desde el punto técnico había que mirar las tripas para ver si hay un buen trabajo y se adapta a el nuevo protocolo de Crisalys. Ya que el frontend no revela muchas novedades respecto a la anterior y no justifica un lapsus de tres años de trabajo.

Pero lo importante aquí son las asociaciones con otras empresas y su utilización en un mundo futurible próximo. 

Veremos que nos depara el futuro.


----------



## Locoderemate (25 Mar 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Si nos atenemos a la lógica podríamos argumentar que la nueva billetera de IOTA "FireFly", no ha gustado mucho a los inversionistas. Desde el punto técnico había que mirar las tripas para ver si hay un buen trabajo y se adapta a el nuevo protocolo de Crisalys. Ya que el frontend no revela muchas novedades respecto a la anterior y no justifica un lapsus de tres años de trabajo.
> 
> Pero lo importante aquí son las asociaciones con otras empresas y su utilización en un mundo futurible próximo.
> 
> Veremos que nos depara el futuro.



No estoy de acuerdo, simplemente esta cayendo todo, y son muchos los que simplemente especulan de modo que cuando baja quitan la pasta. No somos muchos que hacemos hold en iota


----------



## jimgasolin (25 Mar 2021)

se supone que tenia que caer a plomo el 21 de hecho creo que esta bajada no es caida y que aun va a saltarse la teorica ostia del 21... pero vamos a ver...


----------



## paketazo (25 Mar 2021)

jimgasolin dijo:


> se supone que tenia que caer a plomo el 21 de hecho creo que esta bajada no es caida y que aun va a saltarse la teorica ostia del 21... pero vamos a ver...



A este paso el 21 no necesitará la ostia... Si pierde la zona de 1.30$ en diario muy mala cosa. 

De 1.70 a 1.30 en pocas horas ya deja claro en el chiringuito que andamos metidos


----------



## jimgasolin (25 Mar 2021)

si la verdad es que despues de ver como theta se me a marcado casi mas de un por 3, que entre a 4 y a tocado 14, o enj tambien por ai... me quedo pensando coño porque no tengo el grueso de iota en esas...me caguen la mar. Nose si coger y dejar doscientos pabos agradecer la rascadita y jugar con otras..porque vamos esta ya pego la arrancaeta esa y ya parece que no va cara al aire...si voy a confiar un rato mas en ella pero vamos que tambien veo el apalancamiento de 1 por cien comparado con 0.11 que me dan binance y tambien se me van las ganas...


----------



## davitin (25 Mar 2021)

Mientras tanto los chicharros que estoy siguiendo no solo no han perdido si no que han subido....ovr, anrsx, radix, etc...


----------



## Integer (25 Mar 2021)

iaGulin dijo:


> A alguno estará a punto de darle un síncope xD
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Te saltó?



Sí, entró la compra.

Todavía no sé si es bueno o malo.


----------



## Tito Pulo (25 Mar 2021)

jimgasolin dijo:


> se supone que tenia que caer a plomo el 21 de hecho creo que esta bajada no es caida y que aun va a saltarse la teorica ostia del 21... pero vamos a ver...



Por que debía caer el día 21?
Agradecería respuesta razonada.

El problema no es la corrección en BTC que sí o sí debía llegar,el problema ha sido que Iota ha sido incapaz de llegar a su ATH como han hecho decenas y decenas de monedas, o por lo menos aproximarse.
En unos meses de brutal ALTSEASON ha estado paralizada sin ni tan siquiera tener fuerza para alcanzar los 2. Entonces ahora mientras otras aunque recorten se quedarán con jugosas ganancias, Iota puede volver a precios muy bajos y esas ganancias esfumarse por completo.

Si es que además de que es de las que menos ha subido ahora ha sido de las que más ha bajado.
Muy mal los tiempos.


----------



## jm666 (25 Mar 2021)

wow, se suponía que el BTC se iba a ir a 100k , estamos fritos ....

tiene pinta de bajar aún más, como lo veis por ahí?


----------



## Locoderemate (25 Mar 2021)

Yo tengo pasta en iota porque considero, por fundamentales, que tiene un recorrido bestial. Solo voy a seguir su desarrollo para valorar quitar la pasta o no. Mientrastanto, ahi la dejo.

Aqui nadie sabe el futuro, asi que considero que estar fuera de iota es mas peligroso que dentro, entre otras cosas pq no me dedico a hacer trading y por tanto paso de dejar los iotas a un broker y estar pendiente de hacer movimientos mientras voy pagando comisiones abusivas. 

Tampoco entiendo eso que decis algunos, q al btc ya le ha llegado la hora de la correccion. Todo puede ser, pero los indices no muestran eso. Entiendo q btc no puede estar subiendo ininterrumpidamente cada semana pq petaria. Estan empezando a entrar fondos grandes y van a intentar domar un poco a la bestia, buscando un crecimiento mas pausado y sostenido en el tiempo.


----------



## Locoderemate (25 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> wow, se suponía que el BTC se iba a ir a 100k , estamos fritos ....
> 
> tiene pinta de bajar aún más, como lo veis por ahí?



De momento parece haber tocado un suelo relativo a 51-52k$ en grafuca horaria, x tanto ya hoy no bajaria de ese suelo... Creo.

,¿Acaso btc ha roto la diagonal alcista que sigue desde hace meses en el diario?

Os acordais q hace 15 dias estabamos especulando lo mismo, si btc bajaria de los 40k pq estaba bajando a 42-45k y muchos ya pronosticando la gran correccion??


----------



## hakuna_matata (25 Mar 2021)

Hoy en día, el mundo cripto es un mundo en el que hay que tener mucha sangre fría para no dejarse llevar por la volatilidad que tiene el mercado. Es increíble los vaivenes emocionales que se ven por aqui...cuando sube todo a tope, todo dios emocionado como si fuese a ser multimillonario en un par de horas, eso si, a los dos segundos, cuando hay una bajada, todos acojonados al instante porque "el proyecto no esta progresando", "el proyecto ha medido mal los timmings"... STOP.

Si no te dedicas al trading y de verdad crees en el proyecto. PACIENCIA. IOTA cada vez tiene unos pilares más fuertes para estabilizarse ante las borrascas que azotan el mercado cada X tiempo. Cada segundo que aguantemos, es un segundo más hacia el exito del proyecto y por tanto a la libertad financiera.

Repasemos:


Tenemos Firefly, version mejorada de Trinity, con mayor seguridad y mayores posibilidades de ampliar funcionalidades de cara a futuro (chats, gestion de activos...)
Tenemos Chrysalis a la vuelta de la esquina, que nos va a llevar a una nueva dimensión en la red, la apertura a Exchanges MAS GORDOS (con lo que conlleva) , nuevos partners, nuevas posibilidades.
Tenemos los SmartContracts desarrollandose a tope, esto sumerge a IOTA en una nueva dimensión con mil posibilidades mas.
Estamos a un paso de tener una red de pruebas incentivada para el coordicidio. Esta FUNCIONANDO, aqui ya no es importante ver el COMO (lo mas complicado para mi) sino el CUANDO. Y seguramente ese CUANDO se de en 2022.
Tenemos una red cada vez más madura, donde se ve ya claramente la utilidad del TOKEN cosa que hace unos meses aun había dudas.
Tenemos un framework de utilidades como DID, Streams... que abren el abanico de casos de usos.
Tenemos una cantidad de partners brutal que cimentan una base muy solida y cada dia crecen exponencialmente las noticias de desarrollos con IOTA. Fijaros que además estan saliendo muchas noticias relacionadas con empresas de custodia, partners financieros..
Señores, que esto acaba de empezar.

EDIT: Me faltaba el 8º PUNTO -> ESTANDARIZACION EN CURSO.


----------



## kynes (25 Mar 2021)

hakuna_matata dijo:


> Hoy en día, el mundo cripto es un mundo en el que hay que tener mucha sangre fría para no dejarse llevar por la volatilidad que tiene el mercado. Es increíble los vaivenes emocionales que se ven por aqui...cuando sube todo a tope, todo dios emocionado como si fuese a ser multimillonario en un par de horas, eso si, a los dos segundos, cuando hay una bajada, todos acojonados al instante porque "el proyecto no esta progresando", "el proyecto ha medido mal los timmings"... STOP.
> 
> Si no te dedicas al trading y de verdad crees en el proyecto. PACIENCIA. IOTA cada vez tiene unos pilares más fuertes para estabilizarse ante las borrascas que azotan el mercado cada X tiempo. Cada segundo que aguantemos, es un segundo más hacia el exito del proyecto y por tanto a la libertad financiera.
> 
> ...




También tenemos casos de uso prototipados por IEEE CoviReader: Using IOTA and QR Code Technology to Control Epidemic Diseases across the US 17 March 2021

Edito: 

Y al igual que XRP , IOTA tiene una *utilidad*, a diferencia de BTC y ETH (según la SEC, o la interpretación que hace, no lo digo yo )


----------



## Tito Pulo (25 Mar 2021)

hakuna_matata dijo:


> Hoy en día, el mundo cripto es un mundo en el que hay que tener mucha sangre fría para no dejarse llevar por la volatilidad que tiene el mercado. Es increíble los vaivenes emocionales que se ven por aqui...cuando sube todo a tope, todo dios emocionado como si fuese a ser multimillonario en un par de horas, eso si, a los dos segundos, cuando hay una bajada, todos acojonados al instante porque "el proyecto no esta progresando", "el proyecto ha medido mal los timmings"... STOP.
> 
> Si no te dedicas al trading y de verdad crees en el proyecto. PACIENCIA. IOTA cada vez tiene unos pilares más fuertes para estabilizarse ante las borrascas que azotan el mercado cada X tiempo. Cada segundo que aguantemos, es un segundo más hacia el exito del proyecto y por tanto a la libertad financiera.
> 
> ...



Completamente de acuerdo en todo lo que comentas respecto al fundamental.
Aunque también hay que decir que todo es en Beta y eso supone que puedan salir Bugs o fallas, es decir no está todo hecho.

La crítica es en su comportamiento técnico.
Con todo lo que muy bien has explicado que tiene y que puede llegar en este proyecto se antoja muy poca la subida, cuando ha habido muchísimas monedas con proyectos infinitamente inferiores que han hecho x50 ,x60 y más.
Incluso con más capitalización que Iota, no solo chicharros.
Esa es la crítica. Iota debería estar ya por encima de 3 mínimo,Para después con Chrysalis en marcha y los anuncios que lleguen pasar sobradamente su antiguo ATH.
Pero tal y como va de rezagada y la debilidad que muestra al toser BTC no apunta a que pueda llegar ni tan siquiera a los 3 en todo el año.


----------



## Locoderemate (25 Mar 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Completamente de acuerdo en todo lo que comentas respecto al fundamental.
> Aunque también hay que decir que todo es en Beta y eso supone que puedan salir Bugs o fallas, es decir no está todo hecho.
> 
> La crítica es en su comportamiento técnico.
> ...



Cuando la gente tenga q comprar iota para hacer cosas, veremos entonces como responde el precio


----------



## paketazo (25 Mar 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Sí, entró la compra.
> 
> Todavía no sé si es bueno o malo.



Te acompaño con un % para trading en 1,305$ si sale cojonudo, si no... HODL más


----------



## jimgasolin (25 Mar 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Por que debía caer el día 21?
> Agradecería respuesta razonada.
> 
> El problema no es la corrección en BTC que sí o sí debía llegar,el problema ha sido que Iota ha sido incapaz de llegar a su ATH como han hecho decenas y decenas de monedas, o por lo menos aproximarse.
> ...




Se supone qu todos los 21 de Marzo se cae todos los años.


----------



## TRYTON (25 Mar 2021)

Iota to the earth , jajajaja!!

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jimgasolin (26 Mar 2021)

al final creo que vamos a salvar... el culico


----------



## Tito Pulo (26 Mar 2021)

jimgasolin dijo:


> al final creo que vamos a salvar... el culico



Si?
No está todo dicho, no lo veo tan claro.
Los 48 a corto están ahí.
Incluso los 43K para los dos próximos meses son muy posibles.


----------



## Integer (26 Mar 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Te acompaño con un % para trading en 1,305$ si sale cojonudo, si no... HODL más
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 607995



Bien jugado.

Ahora toca vender... Con que margen sueles operar en trading? Consideras un 10% un buen margen por operación?

Seguramente espere a cruzar la MA99 y con un poco de suerte con fuerza.


----------



## paketazo (26 Mar 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Bien jugado.
> 
> Ahora toca vender... Con que margen sueles operar en trading? Consideras un 10% un buen margen por operación?
> 
> ...



10% está muy bien, evidentemente no es lo mismo entrar con 1000$ que con 100.000$.

He notado que los bots en binance con operaciones gordas (más de 50K) se ponen muy nerviosos y retiran papel y dinero.

Para cerrar la operación que comentas, el punto de venta está fijado con un stop precisamente en la perdida de 1,43$, si rompe 1,50$ el stop se sube a 1,45$, y si toca de esta 1,53$ se cierra la posición. Yo en este caso recuperaría el dinero y me quedaría con los IOTA correspondientes gratis.


----------



## Integer (26 Mar 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> 10% está muy bien, evidentemente no es lo mismo entrar con 1000$ que con 100.000$.
> 
> He notado que los bots en binance con operaciones gordas (más de 50K) se ponen muy nerviosos y retiran papel y dinero.
> 
> Para cerrar la operación que comentas, el punto de venta está fijado con un stop precisamente en la perdida de 1,43$, si rompe 1,50$ el stop se sube a 1,45$, y si toca de esta 1,53$ se cierra la posición. Yo en este caso recuperaría el dinero y me quedaría con los IOTA correspondientes gratis.



Eso que comentas es un trailing stop. Se pueden hacer en binance???


----------



## paketazo (26 Mar 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Eso que comentas es un trailing stop. Se pueden hacer en binance???



Lo voy colocando de forma manual, desde el móvil. 

Tómatelo como horas extra pagadas en el trabajo.


----------



## Integer (26 Mar 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Lo voy colocando de forma manual, desde el móvil.
> 
> Tómatelo como horas extra pagadas en el trabajo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 608542



Si no lo interpreto mal
STOP = límite inferior y Límite = límite superior
para la cantidad configurada. Correcto?

Aunque imagino que puede suceder que con los saltos bruscos de precio no se ejecuten las órdenes.

Todo mal. Estoy viendo la documentación de binance.

Un poco rollo...

Para quien tenga curiosidad:

Cuando se llega al precio de STOP se pone una orden con el valor de LIMIT:

"la orden de límite de parada solo se colocará cuando se alcance el precio de parada"


----------



## jm666 (26 Mar 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Si no lo interpreto mal
> STOP = límite inferior y Límite = límite superior
> para la cantidad configurada. Correcto?
> 
> ...



Sí, a mi me pasó una vez y no me saltó el hijo de su madre, el problema creo que fue que si quieres comprar si sube pero sube demasiado y no tienes fondos.


----------



## Thundercat (26 Mar 2021)

Ya, pareciera que no tienen ningún tipo de escuela en hacer chanchullos de ese tipo.


----------



## Integer (26 Mar 2021)

Si hiciera eso saltarías a la yugular, para empezar porque para ir bien se devaluaría el token proporcionalmente a la emisión.

Al final estás hablando de emular a los bancos centrales cuyas imprentas llevan años haciendo BRRRRRRR sin parar.

Mirábamos a los países pobres cuando imprimían dinero diciendo "ESO NO SE HACE" y ahora estamos haciendo lo mismo. Y pretendes que la FI haga lo mismo.

Ni pies ni cabeza.


----------



## -Zaka- (26 Mar 2021)

IOTA ya hizo un split en su día. Multiplicaron el número de tokens como por 100 o 1000, no recuerdo, pero fue por el 2016, mucho antes de Yassin-DeX. Esto lo hicieron porque comprendieron que para una economía de las máquinas necesitaban un alto número de tokens, aunque su modelo ha cambiado radicalmente desde entonces.

Tienen 14,44 Ti (29 millones) como fondo para apoyar proyectos de la comunidad. Y la fundación misma más de 100 empleados, no creo sea tanto problema del dinero, como problema de fundamentales de la tecnología. Primero hay que llegar a un conceso de cómo va a ser la tecnología y a partir de ahí puedes multiplicar tu equipo para llevar a cabo el desarrollo. Pero toda esta primera parte en la que han estado estos años no hacia falta tanta gente como mentes capaces.

Veremos a ver si para después de Chrysalis siguen creciendo en equipo para completar el Coordicidio como esperan.


----------



## jm666 (26 Mar 2021)

Qué leches le pasa, va a caer el BTC otra vez?


----------



## jm666 (26 Mar 2021)

pt madre ibamos bien hasta que el BTC se dio el hostiazo, luego ibamos bien hasta que el BTC empezo a subir y ahora se han quedado tontas del todo xD


----------



## jm666 (26 Mar 2021)

Necesitamos llegar a máximos con la crisálida o al menos acercarnos


----------



## Gian Gastone (26 Mar 2021)




----------



## Tito Pulo (26 Mar 2021)

El problema es como BTC se deprima demasiado.
Entonces todo caerá y mucho.
BTC podríamos verlo en los 40/45k , y en esos precios Iota se iría muy abajo, quizá los 0,9.

Prefiero que BTC guarree un mes sobre los 48/55 hasta la salida de Chrysalis y que los actores que faltan por entrar en Iota lo hagan en estas 4 semanas que quedan.
Que por otra parte no alcanzo a comprender cómo estando a la vuelta de la esquina Chrysalis hay tan poco interés y tan poco volumen.


----------



## kynes (28 Mar 2021)

Dadle tiempo , IOTA tendrá vida propia...


----------



## Integer (29 Mar 2021)

IOTA Token Liquidity Now Available On Binance Smart Chain


In our continuing effort to build bridges between complementary blockchains, we are excited to share that wrapped IOTA is now available on Binance Smart Chain! Now, with wrapped IOTA on Binance Smart Chain, IOTA holders can use the IOTA Token to participate in DeFi applications on the Binance...




blog.iota.org


----------



## Locoderemate (29 Mar 2021)

Integer dijo:


> IOTA Token Liquidity Now Available On Binance Smart Chain
> 
> 
> In our continuing effort to build bridges between complementary blockchains, we are excited to share that wrapped IOTA is now available on Binance Smart Chain! Now, with wrapped IOTA on Binance Smart Chain, IOTA holders can use the IOTA Token to participate in DeFi applications on the Binance...
> ...



Me podeis hacer un breve resumen para dummies. Gracias


----------



## Integer (29 Mar 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Me podeis hacer un breve resumen para dummies. Gracias



Pues es un gran anuncio. Particularmente no contemplaba esta opción.

Básicamente han habilitado el staking en la BSC. Esto es proveer liquidez a pares de criptos (todo esto de uniswap, pancake swap, etc.)

Que sigo sin entender exactamente dónde está la gracia de todo esto, y agradecería que alguien lo explicara bien, pero todo lo que tocan en estos rollos de agregar liquidez es altamente rentable.


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Mar 2021)




----------



## Parlakistan (29 Mar 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Pues es un gran anuncio. Particularmente no contemplaba esta opción.
> 
> Básicamente han habilitado el staking en la BSC. Esto es proveer liquidez a pares de criptos (todo esto de uniswap, pancake swap, etc.)
> 
> Que sigo sin entender exactamente dónde está la gracia de todo esto, y agradecería que alguien lo explicara bien, pero todo lo que tocan en estos rollos de agregar liquidez es altamente rentable.



Supongo que agrega liquidez a gente que va altamente apalancada, eso al exchange le interesa. Básicamente se presta dinero a ludópatas que son liquidados por el exchange...


----------



## Integer (29 Mar 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Supongo que agrega liquidez a gente que va altamente apalancada, eso al exchange le interesa. Básicamente se presta dinero a ludópatas que son liquidados por el exchange...



Eso me reafirma en mi postura de no tocar un producto que no entiendo.

Mira que le llevo dadas vueltas al asunto, y no entiendo esos rendimientos que están dando.


----------



## T-34 (29 Mar 2021)

como enviais miotas a una wallet de firefly? cuando copio la direccion en trinity me dice que es una direccion no valida, puede ser que solo se pueda enviar desde los exchanges?


----------



## jm666 (29 Mar 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Me podeis hacer un breve resumen para dummies. Gracias



El ecosistema de IOTA crece y se descentraliza al hacer que *la liquidez de IOTA esté disponible para otras redes*. Vemos esta integración con Binance Smart Chain como *el primer paso *para aumentar la liquidez en múltiples cadenas, mientras que también nos preparamos para la *capacidad de otros activos para vivir en la red IOTA.*


No estoy muy seguro de las implicaciones pero dos cosas:

Ahora IOTA funciona en la red the binance chain
Es solo el primer paso para que IOTA pueda funcionar en otros ecosystems


Similar to Ethereum, *developers can deploy native smart contracts onto BSC at significantly lower fees relative to other blockchains *on the market today.


----------



## jm666 (29 Mar 2021)

T-34 dijo:


> como enviais miotas a una wallet de firefly? cuando copio la direccion en trinity me dice que es una direccion no valida, puede ser que solo se pueda enviar desde los exchanges?



Firefly está disponible para la *testnet*, hace falta que saquen la *crisálida *y antes de eso que se haga la *migración de tokens*. Avisarán cuando se pueda hacer.


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Mar 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Eso me reafirma en mi postura de no tocar un producto que no entiendo.
> 
> Mira que le llevo dadas vueltas al asunto, y no entiendo esos rendimientos que están dando.



Igual al no haber un intermediario bancario se abaratan los costos de los préstamos. Aún así, yo no creo que merezca la pena asumir mucho riesgo en los exchanges. Desde luego no con todo el capital.


----------



## Integer (29 Mar 2021)

T-34 dijo:


> como enviais miotas a una wallet de firefly? cuando copio la direccion en trinity me dice que es una direccion no valida, puede ser que solo se pueda enviar desde los exchanges?



Ayayayayay, que la vas a liar.

Hasta el 21 de abril nada de migrar de Trinity a Firefly.

Todo lo que hay de Firefly está en la red de pruebas. Si consigues hacer un envío vas a perder las miotas.


----------



## T-34 (29 Mar 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Ayayayayay, que la vas a liar.
> 
> Hasta el 21 de abril nada de migrar de Trinity a Firefly.
> 
> Todo lo que hay de Firefly está en la red de pruebas. Si consigues hacer un envío vas a perder las miotas.



Si, estuve leyendo y me di cuenta, tambien me lo comento aqui un compañero de la plataforma.


----------



## Valencianin (29 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> El ecosistema de IOTA crece y se descentraliza al hacer que *la liquidez de IOTA esté disponible para otras redes*. Vemos esta integración con Binance Smart Chain como *el primer paso *para aumentar la liquidez en múltiples cadenas, mientras que también nos preparamos para la *capacidad de otros activos para vivir en la red IOTA.*
> 
> 
> No estoy muy seguro de las implicaciones pero dos cosas:
> ...



Si no lo he entendido mal, la liquidez de IOTA podrá venir o bien por Pancake swap (mediante BSC), o cuando se implemente, por su propia red. 

Si no estoy equivocado, uno de los grandes pros que aupaban a Iota era el pagar comisiones muy bajas, únicamente para pagar el coste a aquellos que las generen.

La disyuntiva es que si hay esas 2 formas, conforme se vaya avanzando con la implementación de iota se abandonará la que tenga comisiones más altas (y que en principio sería la de pancake swap). 

Es decir, que esto de pancake swap creo que lo sacan un poco como parche hasta que lo puedan hacer por sí mismos. 

Corregidme en lo que consideréis, quizá estoy equivocado en algo.


----------



## Tito Pulo (29 Mar 2021)

Generosos que son oye


----------



## Gian Gastone (29 Mar 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 611520
> 
> 
> Generosos que son oye



El Santander te da mas que eso creo yo. Es por la que menos de tan de todas las monedas. Solo sale a cuenta USDT que te da un 6%.


----------



## su IGWT (29 Mar 2021)

T-34 dijo:


> como enviais miotas a una wallet de firefly? cuando copio la direccion en trinity me dice que es una direccion no valida, puede ser que solo se pueda enviar desde los exchanges?



Pero ya esta disponible firefly definitiva?


----------



## su IGWT (29 Mar 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Firefly está disponible para la *testnet*, hace falta que saquen la *crisálida *y antes de eso que se haga la *migración de tokens*. Avisarán cuando se pueda hacer.



Si avisais tambien aqui en el foro seria de gran ayuda.


----------



## Tito Pulo (29 Mar 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> El Santander te da mas que eso creo yo. Es por la que menos de tan de todas las monedas. Solo sale a cuenta USDT que te da un 6%.



Es una auténtica miseria un 0,11% anual.
Vamos es de risa.


----------



## su IGWT (29 Mar 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 611520
> 
> 
> Generosos que son oye



Y esto que es?


----------



## Locoderemate (29 Mar 2021)

En definitiva, no se fian mucho de iota. Al menos no te fian mucho por iota


----------



## Locoderemate (30 Mar 2021)

Iota ya esta en bitpanda. Yo compre ahi en diciembre ya


----------



## jm666 (30 Mar 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Iota ya esta en bitpanda. Yo compre ahi en diciembre ya



Creo que se refiere a la integración con la nueva crisálida.


----------



## Locoderemate (30 Mar 2021)

Y tesla pero le ponen pasta ha fondo perdido creando fomo a saco... Se incha lo que interesa q se inche, o simplemente son unos catetos vendiendo el producto.


----------



## medion_no (31 Mar 2021)

Yo ya os dije amablemente que le metierais al bnb que por muy poco que os fieis del chino ya hubierais doblado o triplicado capital. Con lo que hubieseis ganado como si queriais comprar IOTAS o IOTOS. En fin... Este foro este perdido.


----------



## easyridergs (31 Mar 2021)

En breve vamos a tener integrado MANA en el auto peering y el FPC de goshimmer. Este es un paso importante para eliminar el coordinador.


----------



## easyridergs (31 Mar 2021)

medion_no dijo:


> Yo ya os dije amablemente que le metierais al bnb que por muy poco que os fieis del chino ya hubierais doblado o triplicado capital. Con lo que hubieseis ganado como si queriais comprar IOTAS o IOTOS. En fin... Este foro este perdido.



Hay gente que compró IOTAs a 7 céntimos y ya no se preocupan de estas cosas. Simplemente disfrutan de la vida por haber hecho los deberes a su debido tiempo.


----------



## Pikabu (1 Abr 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> En breve vamos a tener integrado MANA en el auto peering y el FPC de goshimmer. Este es un paso importante para eliminar el coordinador.



Soy un absoluto ignorante pero te leo con mucha atención. De lo poco que entiendo, la implementación del Coordicide es el paso crucial para que IOTA despegue en serio no? Gracias.


----------



## jimgasolin (1 Abr 2021)

1.6 euros... nos vamos de caballito infinito ya o que para que se sacie el Pulo?


----------



## Integer (1 Abr 2021)

jimgasolin dijo:


> 1.6 euros... nos vamos de caballito infinito ya o que para que se sacie el Pulo?



Nein.

1,6 dólares.


----------



## Tito Pulo (1 Abr 2021)

jimgasolin dijo:


> 1.6 euros... nos vamos de caballito infinito ya o que para que se sacie el Pulo?



Jajajjaj muy lejos de verme saciado estoy.
Y más después de ver a Tron doblar en dos días .
Ya no hay excusas, las grandes están saltando.
Y también se podría decir que Tron está quemada como se dice de Iota, también Tron subió en 2017 de lo lindo y sin en cambio está cerca de su ATH.

IOTA se mire cómo se mire sigue siendo la gran rezagada.


----------



## Tito Pulo (1 Abr 2021)

Esto es a lo que tiene que aspirar Iota.
Fijaros la de proyectos que hay por encima en capitalización.
Y el precio que podría tener con esas capitalizaciónes.
Yo apuesto por alcanzar la de Cardano en el corto plazo.
Qué opináis?









The Coin Perspective


Understand the market cap potential of your favorite alt coins




thecoinperspective.com


----------



## easyridergs (1 Abr 2021)

Pikabu dijo:


> Soy un absoluto ignorante pero te leo con mucha atención. De lo poco que entiendo, la implementación del Coordicide es el paso crucial para que IOTA despegue en serio no? Gracias.



El despliegue serio se lo dará chrysalis. Podrá hacer lo mismo que ETH y más cosas pero sin fees. El coordicide le aportará descentralización al consenso. Vamos paso a paso, el precio de momento no importa, aunque parece que el chino dueño del CMC la está cuidando.


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Abr 2021)

medion_no dijo:


> Yo ya os dije amablemente que le metierais al bnb que por muy poco que os fieis del chino ya hubierais doblado o triplicado capital. Con lo que hubieseis ganado como si queriais comprar IOTAS o IOTOS. En fin... Este foro este perdido.



Eso lo dijiste en 300 y pico USD en BNB. Ahora creo que está incluso más barato. Menudos consejos...


----------



## Thundercat (1 Abr 2021)

venga va que ya suben las idiotas, parece que davitin y negrofuturo ya han vendido


----------



## Barney Crockett (1 Abr 2021)

*1.36€ *con volumen bastante bajo, no esta mal del todo.


----------



## calamatron (1 Abr 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Esto es a lo que tiene que aspirar Iota.
> Fijaros la de proyectos que hay por encima en capitalización.
> Y el precio que podría tener con esas capitalizaciónes.
> Yo apuesto por alcanzar la de Cardano en el corto plazo.
> ...



Y te quedas corto. 
Yo creo q a prtir del 28 de este mes se va a disparar con chyrlasis de tal manera q lo de 2017 va a ser una risa.


----------



## jimgasolin (1 Abr 2021)

Dioscripto te oiga...


----------



## jimgasolin (1 Abr 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Nein.
> 
> 1,6 dólares.



sheet es verded


----------



## paketazo (1 Abr 2021)

La red ETH ahora mismo es basura, para mover valor hasta es mejor usar la red BTC a pelo, he realizado varios movimientos esta semana en el ledger con tokens de ETH y con 20$ de comisión se quedan las transacciones colgadas, algunas las he tenido que subir a 35$. Esto no tiene lógica, y me imagino que con metamask y uniswap será peor.

IOTA tiene que salir bien, los contratos inteligentes en la red ETH ahora mismo no sirven pues no dan dinamismo por culpa de las comisiones.


----------



## Forcopula (1 Abr 2021)

Vaya panda de cachondos están hechos los de la IF 



@Tito Pulo


----------



## Pikabu (1 Abr 2021)

Será por April fools day. Lol.


----------



## T-34 (1 Abr 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Vaya panda de cachondos están hechos los de la IF
> 
> 
> 
> @Tito Pulo



Yo tambien lo he visto y me he descojonado jajaja


----------



## Suburban2 (1 Abr 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Vaya panda de cachondos están hechos los de la IF
> 
> 
> 
> @Tito Pulo



CaWENdar? CaWENtó!


----------



## Locoderemate (1 Abr 2021)

A ve si con un poco de humor consiguen animar un poco a iota
cawendar!!


----------



## Leondomado (1 Abr 2021)

Lo más surrealista del hilo la historia de la gitana de Cubas de la Sagra, al nivel del Coordicide


----------



## Integer (1 Abr 2021)

La subida de precio definitiva será en MOONDAY.


----------



## paketazo (1 Abr 2021)

Integer dijo:


> La subida de precio definitiva será en MOONDAY.



Si no estamos por encima de 2$ el día 10 me extrañaría.

Esto es Esparta señores


----------



## Integer (1 Abr 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Si no estamos por encima de 2$ el día 10 me extrañaría.
> 
> Esto es Esparta señores



Al cambio en UPBIT está AHORA en $2.


----------



## easyridergs (2 Abr 2021)

Creo que nadie lo ha comentado, como dije en breve íbamos a tener el Mana integrado en el FPC y auto peering de Goshimmer. Pues ya ha llegado y es un paso muy importante de cara a matar el coordinador. Ahora toca ir probando, integrando cosas y después meterle caña. Una vez lo tengamos en la mainnet, pienso que en invierno, ya pasaremos al sharding de datos, que está chupado y luego el contable.

Paciencia y recordad que el precio no importa.


----------



## Integer (2 Abr 2021)

Soon.


----------



## paketazo (2 Abr 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 615110
> 
> 
> Soon.



en 2024 se podrá comprar un bugatti con un BTC, y quizá se pueda comprar una bicicleta con 1 IOTA.

firmamos, ¿no?


----------



## jaimitoabogado (2 Abr 2021)

Iota no tiene competencia con su blockchain , además tiene apoyos importantes .
En unos años veo a MIOTA en los 300 leuros


----------



## Tito Pulo (2 Abr 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> en 2024 se podrá comprar un bugatti con un BTC, y quizá se pueda comprar una bicicleta con 1 IOTA.
> 
> firmamos, ¿no?
> 
> ...



40 dólares dentro de 4 años?
Por Iota me parece poca cosa.
O te refieres por Iota en realidad, y no por MIOTA


----------



## Tito Pulo (2 Abr 2021)

Joder, 40 dólares para este año se puede considerar algo más que darse con un canto en los dientes.
Que es cascarse un x25
Liquido Hipoteca y me sobra para un viaje


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Abr 2021)

estos es un sinvivir....


----------



## tolomeo (2 Abr 2021)

qué tal va el coordinicidio, parece que el coordinador centralizado tiene varias vidas no?


----------



## Locoderemate (2 Abr 2021)

tolomeo dijo:


> qué tal va el coordinicidio, parece que el coordinador centralizado tiene varias vidas no?



Pues ñas cosas, aunque despacio, van bien parece


----------



## jm666 (2 Abr 2021)

tolomeo dijo:


> qué tal va el coordinicidio, parece que el coordinador centralizado tiene varias vidas no?





easyridergs dijo:


> Creo que nadie lo ha comentado, como dije en breve íbamos a tener el Mana integrado en el FPC y auto peering de Goshimmer. Pues ya ha llegado y es un paso muy importante de cara a matar el coordinador. Ahora toca ir probando, integrando cosas y después meterle caña. Una vez lo tengamos en la mainnet, pienso que en invierno, ya pasaremos al sharding de datos, que está chupado y luego el contable.
> 
> Paciencia y recordad que el precio no importa.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Abr 2021)

tengo 50 años....deseo que IOTA suba a 5 $, antes de cumplir 80 y que me eutanasien....


----------



## iaGulin (2 Abr 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> tengo 50 años....deseo que IOTA suba a 5 $, antes de cumplir 80 y que me eutanasien....



A este ritmo te eutanasian a los 65 para evitar pagarte pensión, tranqui.


----------



## cholesfer (2 Abr 2021)

Aquí otro que se sube al carro IOTA.

Ya había entrado hace un par de meses con muy poco, y está última semana he estado gilipollas por esperar a pillar mejor precio. He entrado esta tarde con más. 

Tiene una tendencia alcista así que pinta a mantenerse y no bajar, al menos hasta que salga Chrysalis y ahí ya veremos que rumbo toma.

Gracias a todos los que vais ofreciendo información y conocimiento.


----------



## Tito Pulo (2 Abr 2021)

Otras como HOLO o WRX no se lo piensan tanto, subidas escandalosas descansan uno o dos días y continúan. No necesitan relajar tanto. 
Iota en los 1,6 de hace casi dos meses.
Y no hablemos del volumen.
Iota 28 millones.
Holo o WRX como tantas otras con volúmenes de 600 /1000 millones.
Supongo que cuando se ponga a subir de verdad los volúmenes serán por fin importantes.


----------



## Tito Pulo (2 Abr 2021)

Falla.


----------



## easyridergs (2 Abr 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Falla.



Pues vende y te quedarás más tranquilo.


----------



## medion_no (3 Abr 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Eso lo dijiste en 300 y pico USD en BNB. Ahora creo que está incluso más barato. Menudos consejos...



Pero que dices escombro si lo dije a 33 euros, otra vez a 140 y por último cuando estaba a 200 y pico euros. Ahora está a precio de vender no de comprar.


----------



## Integer (3 Abr 2021)




----------



## jm666 (3 Abr 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 615977



No entiendo qué precios manejan y por qué tan diferentes, esto es para la compra o la venta?, tiene comisión?


----------



## Integer (3 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> No entiendo qué precios manejan y por qué tan diferentes, esto es para la compra o la venta?, tiene comisión?



Creo que se ha comentado ya.

Para retirar de un exchange coreano necesitas vivir allí. La última vez que lo miré pedían un número fijo de teléfono al que llamarte para confirmar la retirada. Por eso no puedes meter allí para vender, volver a otro exchange, comprar más barato, enviar allí y vender, etc.

Seguramente ellos también tengan ciertas restricciones para ir a un exchange de los que para nosotros son más habituales.

Sea como sea, también se ha comentado, la otra vez empezó a subir en corea primero y luego se disparó en el resto.


----------



## Tito Pulo (3 Abr 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> Pues vende y te quedarás más tranquilo.



Compañero Easyridergs 
Como comprenderás no puedo vender ahora.
El fallo ha sido en goshimmer y calló la red.
Que sean ahora y que se puedan subsanar y corregir para que no se repita.
Deben de atarlo todo bien en corto, no se pueden permitir más cagadas.

Respecto a lo de estar tranquilo, eso es imposible.
Viendo lo que veo cada día.
Volúmenes de 1000 millones en decenas y decenas de monedas y subidas en todas estratosfericas.
Son muchísimas que como por ejemplo ahora HOLO suben un 50% descansan un día o dos y vuelven a la carga con otro 50%.

Eso es subir. O doblar como TRX en dos días. En fin tenemos cientos de ejemplos.
Pues como digo, el ver que Iota lleva dos meses estancado en los albores de los 1,3/1,6 y con un volumen irrisorio de 20/30 millones me pone un poco intranquilo que le voy ha hacer.

Sé que no debería estarlo y que puede que en el mes de Abril o en el de Mayo se ponga a subir y nos regale un X5, x6 o un x10 , y de esta manera compense todo lo que ahora nos hace sufrir.

Pero no quita que de momento me transmita eso,
mucha inquietud por estar desaprovechando un momento brutal de Bullrun.


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Abr 2021)

medion_no dijo:


> Pero que dices escombro si lo dije a 33 euros, otra vez a 140 y por último cuando estaba a 200 y pico euros. Ahora está a precio de vender no de comprar.



Mira subnormal, vete y hazte un hilo del chino, aquí no nos interesa tu opinión.


----------



## HemilianoVotines (3 Abr 2021)

IOTA será todo o nada. Si se materializa seremos ricos si no perderemos la pasta. Así de simple. Lo que valga ahora IOTA es indiferente. Hasta q no empiece materializarse todo en los próximos años lo único q estamos haciendo es pasarnos la papa caliente unos a otros.


----------



## HemilianoVotines (3 Abr 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Compañero Easyridergs
> Como comprenderás no puedo vender ahora.
> El fallo ha sido en goshimmer y calló la red.
> Que sean ahora y que se puedan subsanar y corregir para que no se repita.
> ...



Yo he apartado unas pocas y con las demás estoy subiendo.


----------



## easyridergs (3 Abr 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Compañero Easyridergs
> Como comprenderás no puedo vender ahora.
> El fallo ha sido en goshimmer y calló la red.
> Que sean ahora y que se puedan subsanar y corregir para que no se repita.
> ...



Solo te voy a decir que precisamente para esto es goshimmer, porque goshimmer es una red de pruebas. Lo solucionarán y otra vez a correr, y puede que salgan más porque la tarea no es fácil. Los productos complejos se desarrollan así, no hay que darle más importancia. Lo importante es lo que acaban de integrar, la semana que viene bug arreglado y a por otra cosa. 

Con respecto al precio deberías hablar con el chino para que la pumpee y le meta tethers sanos como hace con sus mierdas.


----------



## Tito Pulo (3 Abr 2021)

Jajajjjkkkka, es cierto que el chino de BINANCE pumpea que da gusto, pero fíjate que lo hace con todas, Shits, chicharros, mediacaps, y también grandes están petandolo.
Quizás habría que preguntarse por qué sucede con todas menos con Iota.

Respecto a la caída de la red ayer en goshimmer , ,compañero sé qué tal y como dices son pruebas para provocar y encontrar posibles fallas o Bugs. Y como decimos ,mejor que sea ahora cuando salgan y todo quede más que solucionado. Que cuando Chrysalis vea la luz todo esté fetén y vaya como la seda es lo que esperamos todos los creyentes en Iota.

Las Alts importantes ya han comenzado su subida, TRX, XRP, LINK, DOT, ETH, ATOM, EOS, llevan días empujando y quizá ha llegado el momento de las grandes.

En algún momento le va a tocar a Iota
Estamos a 3 de Abril.
Sólo hay que preguntarse si será a partir del día 15, del 20 o del 25, pero Iota debe de acelerar su subida sí o sí.


----------



## easyridergs (3 Abr 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Jajajjjkkkka, es cierto que el chino de BINANCE pumpea que da gusto, pero fíjate que lo hace con todas, Shits, chicharros, mediacaps, y también grandes están petandolo.
> Quizás habría que preguntarse por qué sucede con todas menos con Iota.
> 
> Respecto a la caída de la red ayer en goshimmer , ,compañero sé qué tal y como dices son pruebas para provocar y encontrar posibles fallas o Bugs. Y como decimos ,mejor que sea ahora cuando salgan y todo quede más que solucionado. Que cuando Chrysalis vea la luz todo esté fetén y vaya como la seda es lo que esperamos todos los creyentes en Iota.
> ...



No se como decirlo, que no hay prisa. Con respecto al bug parece que casi lo tienen listo, y eso que están medio de fiesta, y el precio es que da igual. No me importa el precio del chino, el chino ni la pumpea ni la tira, la mueve un poco para que la surfeeis, pero es que me la suda, aquí el asunto está en comprar una plaza de honor en el palco del NOM, eso te tiene que preocupar, nada más.


----------



## jm666 (3 Abr 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> No se como decirlo, que no hay prisa. Con respecto al bug parece que casi lo tienen listo, y eso que están medio de fiesta, y el precio es que da igual. No me importa el precio del chino, el chino ni la pumpea ni la tira, la mueve un poco para que la surfeeis, pero es que me la suda, aquí el asunto está en comprar una plaza de honor en el palco del NOM, eso te tiene que preocupar, nada más.



Hola easyridgers, ante todo decirte que admiro mucho vuestro trabajo, soy consciente del esfuerzo que eso conlleva y los retos que implica y te agradezco que te pases por aquí a comentar.

Quería preguntarte que es eso del NOM y por qué es bueno tener una plaza?


----------



## T-34 (3 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Hola easyridgers, ante todo decirte que admiro mucho vuestro trabajo, soy consciente del esfuerzo que eso conlleva y los retos que implica y te agradezco que te pases por aquí a comentar.
> 
> Quería preguntarte que es eso del NOM y por qué es bueno tener una plaza?



Nom es el nuevo orden mundial, donde iota se presupone que debe tener su lugar por que debera ser una red descentralizada, libre y sin fees. Es decir, verde.


----------



## Tito Pulo (3 Abr 2021)

El precio no importa decís, pero como BTC le dé por recortar tan sólo hasta los 48/50K nos vamos a acordar de los dos meses en los que ha estado paralizada sin moverse se los 1,3.
Chrysalis anunciada a bombo y platillo , la ilusion de los fieles creyentes por las nubes y Iota a 0,7/0,9 no creo que sea del agrado de nadie y más con el mercado más bullish que ha existido jamás en las cryptos.
Recemos porque BTC siga lateralizando.


----------



## medion_no (3 Abr 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Mira subnormal, vete y hazte un hilo del chino, aquí no nos interesa tu opinión.



Pos no quería llegar yo a estos términos ni a este chabacanismo pero viendo el nivel si se abriera un tema de BNB al menos ganarías dinero parguelas.


----------



## iaGulin (3 Abr 2021)

Recordáis cuando empezó más o menos la _season_ de 2017? Yo solo recuerdo cuando acabó xD


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Abr 2021)

medion_no dijo:


> Pos no quería llegar yo a estos términos ni a este chabacanismo pero viendo el nivel si se abriera un tema de BNB al menos ganarías dinero parguelas.



Al ignore.


----------



## jm666 (4 Abr 2021)

T-34 dijo:


> Nom es el nuevo orden mundial, donde iota se presupone que debe tener su lugar por que debera ser una red descentralizada, libre y sin fees. Es decir, verde.



Ah vale!, pensaba que era "Nodes On Mana" o "Nature Of Mana" o algo asín o alguna crypto nueva

Como siempre lo veo como NWO no había caido xDDDD


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Abr 2021)

Prohibido llorar....


----------



## Nostalgia (4 Abr 2021)

no pega mucho aqui un chart de btc pero como esta todo correlacionado lo voy a poner, no os da la impresión de que btc esta perdiendo fuerza? parece que se esta formando un pequeño alto más bajo y el volumen es decreciente, creo que tal vez podríamos ver una de sus clásicas correciones del 40% que que lo llevaría a los 35k aprox donde se encuentra justo un área de volumen, si se cumple imagino que mandaría a iota al guano pero sería un respiro para btc para poder seguir subiendo después y le daría tiempo al roadmap de iota


----------



## Tito Pulo (4 Abr 2021)

Vale , pero estar tranquilo BTC qué niveles supone respetar?
Porque como se vaya a los 35K veremos a Iota en los 0,5 de nuevo.
Y la verdad es que estoy de acuerdo con Nostalgia en que BTC está perdiendo fuerza.Tanto en diario como en semanal marca un alto más bajo así que ojito.


----------



## onlycw (4 Abr 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Según este patrón nos acercamos a la fase final de subida de altcoins referenciadas a la subida de BTC, pero puede permanecer por encima de zonas de sobre compra un tiempo, así que nunca se sabe.
> 
> De todos modos, prudencia, yo no me lanzaría ahora mismo a hacer un all in.
> Ver archivo adjunto 600395



Que índice es ese? Donde puedo encontrarlo? Gracias paketazo.


----------



## davitin (4 Abr 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Creo que se ha comentado ya.
> 
> Para retirar de un exchange coreano necesitas vivir allí. La última vez que lo miré pedían un número fijo de teléfono al que llamarte para confirmar la retirada. Por eso no puedes meter allí para vender, volver a otro exchange, comprar más barato, enviar allí y vender, etc.
> 
> ...



La llamada es una locución automática o tienes que hablar con un operador en coreano? Lo digo por que se puede contratar por poco dinero un número fijo virtual coreano y hacer el registro.


----------



## davitin (4 Abr 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Compañero Easyridergs
> Como comprenderás no puedo vender ahora.
> El fallo ha sido en goshimmer y calló la red.
> Que sean ahora y que se puedan subsanar y corregir para que no se repita.
> ...



El "compañero" Easyriders desaparecerá del hilo como si nunca hubiese existido si la cotización se va a la mierda.


----------



## easyridergs (4 Abr 2021)

davitin dijo:


> El "compañero" Easyriders desaparecerá del hilo como si nunca hubiese existido si la cotización se va a la mierda.



Te recuerdo que aquí he estado cuando llegó a su ATH, y aquí seguía cuando llegó a 7 céntimos, además lo sabes.

Goshimmer funcionando.


----------



## Nostalgia (4 Abr 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Vale , pero estar tranquilo BTC qué niveles supone respetar?
> Porque como se vaya a los 35K veremos a Iota en los 0,5 de nuevo.
> Y la verdad es que estoy de acuerdo con Nostalgia en que BTC está perdiendo fuerza.Tanto en diario como en semanal marca un alto más bajo así que ojito.



Pues en el bullrun anterior hemos visto correciones entre el 34% y el 40%, si nos fijamos en el adx que muestra la fuerza de un movimiento así es como se ve en semanal cuando este se gira justo en las correciones mencionadas y en otras mas gordas




y ahora lo tenemos así, no es demasiado alentador la verdad


----------



## easyridergs (4 Abr 2021)

davitin, lo que no entiendo es lo que haces tú en este hilo, a parte de llorar y dar por culo, no se que pintas aquí. Dedícate a surfear los pelotazos que alimenta el chino y no seas pesado con cosas que no entiendes.


----------



## Nostalgia (4 Abr 2021)

onlycw dijo:


> Que índice es ese? Donde puedo encontrarlo? Gracias paketazo.











Altcoin Season Index: Is it Altseason right now?


This tool puts an end to the question "Is it Altcoin season right now?" - Based on data




www.blockchaincenter.net





hostias se ha puesto por las nubes


----------



## Tito Pulo (4 Abr 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> Te recuerdo que aquí he estado cuando llegó a su ATH, y aquí seguía cuando llegó a 7 céntimos, además lo sabes.
> 
> Goshimmer funcionando.



Buena noticia lo de Goshimmer, conocemos algún detalle más del alcance del Bug? O de la corrección?
Parece que tardaron demasiado en dar solución.
Desde el desconocimiento lo digo eh!

Respecto al tema de permanecer fieles a Iota en sus subidas y caídas, en mi opinión no es esa la cuestión. Todos creemos en el futuro del proyecto pero también entendemos que debería aprovecharse la Altseason, según el índice que habéis puesto estaríamos en los últimos coletazos.
Y por muy creyente que se sea, nadie quiere comerse la próxima corrección gorda del mercado.


----------



## Forcopula (4 Abr 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Buena noticia lo de Goshimmer, conocemos algún detalle más del alcance del Bug? O de la corrección?
> Parece que tardaron demasiado en dar solución.
> Desde el desconocimiento lo digo eh!
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo en que todos queremos lo mismo, pero nuestros deseos no van a cambiar la realidad. 
Por eso lo que yo hago es mirar el precio de vez en cuando para ver como va evolucionando, cuando llegue a un punto marcado vendo 900 y recupero la inversión y el resto se queda ahí hasta otro nivel que venderé el 80% restante (no espero ver ese nivel este año)
Puede que nunca llegue a recuperar la inversión, no hablemos ya de sacar pasta entonces, pero no me voy a ofuscar porque esto es como una primitiva con más probabilidades pero una primitiva al fin y al cabo.
Tu frustración no va a cambiar el precio, disfruta de la vida mientras llega el momento, y si no llega nunca, que te quiten lo bailao


----------



## Tito Pulo (4 Abr 2021)

Pues no se puede decir que no sea un gran consejo el vivir la vida y disfrutarla lo máximo posible.
Y tampoco es mal consejo el no ofuscarse por algo que no está en tu mano el cambiarlo.
Y hay que tratar de seguir esos consejos, aunque el segundo sea muy complicado conseguirlo dado el año tan brutalmente bullish que estamos teniendo.
Por otro lado veo que el pesimismo también hace mella en ti, dices que no crees que llegue a tu nivel de salida este año, pues yo no daría eso por seguro ,visto lo visto en otros proyectos y lo que han subido, salvo que ese precio sea superior a los 50 no veo por qué no se pueden alcanzar.


----------



## Forcopula (4 Abr 2021)

Es que prefiero dejar mis expectativas muy bajas para que si se sobrepasan sea una buena sorpresa y no decepcionarme como me pasó al comprar iota en su ATH hace 3 años y pico xD


----------



## Forcopula (4 Abr 2021)

Yo personalmente te agradecería que avisases cuando vieses el momento de vender, para tener una referencia.

Yo avisaré cuando venda la primera remesa, aunque tengo la idea justa de este mundillo


----------



## Locoderemate (4 Abr 2021)

Nostalgia dijo:


> no pega mucho aqui un chart de btc pero como esta todo correlacionado lo voy a poner, no os da la impresión de que btc esta perdiendo fuerza? parece que se esta formando un pequeño alto más bajo y el volumen es decreciente, creo que tal vez podríamos ver una de sus clásicas correciones del 40% que que lo llevaría a los 35k aprox donde se encuentra justo un área de volumen, si se cumple imagino que mandaría a iota al guano pero sería un respiro para btc para poder seguir subiendo después y le daría tiempo al roadmap de iota
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 617066



Aviso, hablo sin tener ni puta idea:

Con la misma grafica yo veo a bitcoin que espera para romper hacia arriba, hasta 65K. Pensaba que lo haría este finde , ciertamente, puede que baje aún un poco más estos proximos días, pero antes de 10 dias puede volver a entrar pasta y romper hasta 65-70k.

Por cierto, todos ya sabemos que iota espera a que davidin venda para subir -Por cierto, Davidin dijo que vendería a final de marzo si iota continuaba en lateral tontista como está ahora. A ver quien gana aquí, Davidin o iota.


----------



## davitin (5 Abr 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> davitin, lo que no entiendo es lo que haces tú en este hilo, a parte de llorar y dar por culo, no se que pintas aquí. Dedícate a surfear los pelotazos que alimenta el chino y no seas pesado con cosas que no entiendes.



Yo haré lo que me salga de los cojones, cómo siempre he hecho, a ver si ahora resulta que el hilo es tuyo y das carnet para entrar o salir de él.


----------



## easyridergs (5 Abr 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Yo haré lo que me salga de los cojones, cómo siempre he hecho, a ver si ahora resulta que el hilo es tuyo y das carnet para entrar o salir de él.



Por mi como si te la machacas, solo constato que eres un llorón casapapis. Seguro que tu amigo Juli te dará buenos consejos.


----------



## Integer (5 Abr 2021)

Buena mañana llevamos, rozando los 3k satoshis y procurando romper el máximo anual.

Vamosssss!


----------



## jm666 (5 Abr 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Buena mañana llevamos, rozando los 3k satoshis y procurando romper el máximo anual.
> 
> Vamosssss!



Es como el WRX ayer pero en cámara lenta xD, será por el volumen?

Dónde crees que llegamos hoy?


----------



## cholesfer (5 Abr 2021)

Disfrutemos momentos como este, y esperemos que sean antesala de otros más gloriosos.


----------



## Integer (5 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Es como el WRX ayer pero en cámara lenta xD, será por el volumen?
> 
> Dónde crees que llegamos hoy?



Ni idea. La verdad es que por gráfica horaria $1,75 me parece el máximo.

Ojalá se rompa el $1,8. Ahí se cierra el gap hasta $2+


----------



## cholesfer (5 Abr 2021)

Disfrutemos momentos como este, y esperemos que sean antesala de otros más gloriosos.


----------



## Integer (6 Abr 2021)

Buen empujón está dando.

Vamos que se rompe el $1,8 y nos vamos!


----------



## Integer (6 Abr 2021)




----------



## jm666 (6 Abr 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 618875



xD, amosss IOTAssss


----------



## Tito Pulo (6 Abr 2021)

Veo como objetivo clarísimo a batir los 2 dólares.
Esa es la Gran Barrer desde que se perdió por lo de Qubic.
Cuando se pasen los 2 debería dar un empujón de consideración.

Por otro lado vemos que todas las grandes están lanzadas, XTZ, Eos, Neo, XRP, TRX , la vieja guardia son las que faltaban después de haberlo hecho cientos de SHITS, los DEFI, los NFT ,y también las de mediana CAP. 
La pregunta es son estos los últimos coletazos con las viejas glorias los últimos del mercado antes de una severa corrección que más pronto que tarde debe llegar?


----------



## jm666 (6 Abr 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Veo como objetivo clarísimo a batir los 2 dólares.
> Esa es la Gran Barrer desde que se perdió por lo de Qubic.
> Cuando se pasen los 2 debería dar un empujón de consideración.
> 
> ...



Eso mismo estaba pensando yo pero no me atrevía a decir, estos últimos días han subido muchas como locas, como mínimo es inusual.


----------



## Raulico (6 Abr 2021)

Vamos que llegamos pronto a los 2$


----------



## Nostalgia (6 Abr 2021)

aun anda por encima del top 20 en coinmarket, hay mucha mierda delante, a ver si las adelanta ya


----------



## Covid-8M (6 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Eso mismo estaba pensando yo pero no me atrevía a decir, estos últimos días han subido muchas como locas, como mínimo es inusual.



En el caso de iota coincide en el tiempo con las supuestas mejoras tecnicas que saldran proximamente. No se si las demas que suben tambien tienen algun fundamento detras para ser optimistas


----------



## jm666 (6 Abr 2021)

Covid-8M dijo:


> En el caso de iota coincide en el tiempo con las supuestas mejoras tecnicas que saldran proximamente. No se si las demas que suben tambien tienen algun fundamento detras para ser optimistas



No tengo idea, es posible que se esté acabando la ALTs session o que sea casualidado causalidad , por si acaso preparo los stop loss escalonados , aunque sigo pensando que IOTA debe sobrevivir pase lo que pase.


----------



## Tito Pulo (6 Abr 2021)

De verdad veis posible que Iota se escape de una bajada general?
En una corrección que va ha llegar sí o sí creéis que aún con noticias se va a librar de caer si BTC se va por ejemplo a los 35/38k ??


----------



## Nostalgia (6 Abr 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> De verdad veis posible que Iota se escape de una bajada general?
> En una corrección que va ha llegar sí o sí creéis que aún con noticias se va a librar de caer si BTC se va por ejemplo a los 35/38k ??



Va a caer al igual que ha hecho siempre, y al igual que hacen todas, parece que están subiendo por que btc está lateral, pero a la que empiece a subir btc pienso que volverá el dinero de las alts a este.
Ya tendría que darse una noticia bastante gorda para que iota ignorase a btc, ojala me equivoque, haya algo que no sepa y el precio de iota empezase a tener vida propia.


----------



## jm666 (6 Abr 2021)

No creo que ninguna se salva de ser arrastrada por una fuerte caída del BTC, pero creo que muchas no vuelven a levantar cabeza, IOTA creo que sí lo haría si todo funciona.


----------



## davitin (6 Abr 2021)

Esta mierda no sube ni a tiros.


----------



## TradingMetales (6 Abr 2021)

Yo os veo desesperados, pero yo estoy feliz aquí. 

Estos IOTAS me van a dar toneladas de plata y aún me sobrarán algunos miles para usarlos en un futuro si realmente llegan a servir de algo. 

Paciencia hombre, que como poco hay que aguntar casi hasta fin de año. Si no, para qué te metes.


----------



## Ndynamite (6 Abr 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Esta mierda no sube ni a tiros.



Lo único que cada día cotiza más al alza es tu estupidez


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (6 Abr 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Esta mierda no sube ni a tiros.



Tienes en mente un precio de salida? No AEAT.


----------



## Thundercat (6 Abr 2021)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Tienes en mente un precio de salida? No AEAT.











To The Moon!!: IOTA a 40$ antes de acabar 2021. Ahora está a 0.58$!!!


Aproximadamente será los 40$ de aquí a finales de año. Eso lo dejaría con un market cap de 111$ billones, ligeramente por debajo del market cap actual de Ethereum. Tanto el Bitcoin como Ethereum seguirán subiendo. Así que no es nada descabellado pensar que IOTA multiplicará x70 su market...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Locoderemate (6 Abr 2021)

Si hay bajadas generales es xq hay gente sacando pasta x 3 motivos:
-pq estan en un valor que consideran sobrevalorado y temen perder dinero 
-pq necesitan la pasta invertida para otras cosas.
-pq han encontrado otro valor mas atractivo donde invertir su dinero.

Asi, toda bajada de precio de las cryptos genera exceso de liquidez en el mercado.

Este exceso de liquidez puede retirarse del mercado como fiat. O puede reinvertirse en otras opciones que se perciben como mas atractivas o seguras.

Es cierto q el mercado crypto se sustenta sobre el btc, si este esta al alza el mercado tiende al alza, y si cae el mercado cae.

Sin tener ni puta idea, veo a iota como un serio competidor a btc al plantear un nuevo paradigma tecnologico. Suponiendo que iota acabe haciendo lo q promete sobre el papel. En tal vaso, si se produce un exceso de liquidez del mercado por la caida del btc, no seria raro observar q iota absorviera una parte si los inversores la perciben como una alternativa barata y novedosa.

De hecho, pienso q si los inversores llegan a percibir a iota como una tecnologia fiable para competir con bitcoin, entonces sera con una abrupta caida del mercado que veremos subir a iota como la espuma. 

En el mejor de los casos eso sucederia de aqui 1-2 años


----------



## Integer (6 Abr 2021)

$1,7 sabe a POCO cuando has probado el $1,8.


----------



## Tito Pulo (6 Abr 2021)

Xrp


Locoderemate dijo:


> Si hay bajadas generales es xq hay gente sacando pasta x 3 motivos:
> -pq estan en un valor que consideran sobrevalorado y temen perder dinero
> -pq necesitan la pasta invertida para otras cosas.
> -pq han encontrado otro valor mas atractivo donde invertir su dinero.
> ...



Eso sería algo muy grande si ocurriese.
Ojalá y así suceda.
Pero no veo lo de que tenga que ser en el mejor de los casos en 1/2 años.
Me explico. Creo que la corrección en BTC va ha llegar antes. Yo diría este año, quizá en semanas, a lo sumo antes de verano.
Una bajada a los 35/38k que son los precios en los que compró Elon Musk son muy probables.
Y con esos casi 25k de bajada todo se iría muy muy abajo.
Es por eso que creo que sí Iota presenta Chrysalis en 2 semanas y todo va como la seda, demostrando que funciona, ese trasvase de dinero de BTC y el resto de Coins que caerían a Iota se podría dar en esta misma corrección.


----------



## calamatron (7 Abr 2021)

iota se hunde señores,no aguanta el 1,8 ni de blas,da igual q este a punto el chyrlasis o q venga dios y prometa el oro y el moro.


----------



## kynes (7 Abr 2021)

HODL

IOTA se pasa al "lado oscuro"




Por cierto, ¿Alguien tiene montando un full node o tiene pensado hacerlo? ¿Qué beneficios puede tener aparte de hacer crecer la red y comunidad?


----------



## davitin (7 Abr 2021)

Integer dijo:


> $1,7 sabe a POCO cuando has probado el $1,8.



Pues esperate que ya hemos perdido los 1.7$....


----------



## kynes (7 Abr 2021)

IOTA está siguiendo a BTC como un calco


----------



## Tito Pulo (7 Abr 2021)

También es verdad que sí tenemos en cuenta que Iota es algo disruptivo, que es algo completamente diferente a BTC, Eth y el resto.
Que su red Tangle no tiene nada que ver con blockchain, que ofrece otras posibilidades y sobre todo soluciona las pegas o fallos que tiene BTC y el resto, pues eso, que siendo algo distinto NO debería de seguir a pies juntillas la misma evolución que tiene BTC y el mercado.
Debería de valorarse como algo con un valor diferente ya que así es, diferente.

Quizás lo único que falta para que esto sea así es demostrar que es funcional y que va todo bien, y eso será en poco menos de dos semanas.

Si todo eso se pone en valor debería desligarse algo de BTC, ya que su futuro como estándar mundial y como producto que funciona y es adoptado masivamente no depende en nada de BTC.

Y si no lo hace , no lo entendería.


----------



## Integer (7 Abr 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Pues esperate que ya hemos perdido los 1.7$....



De momento aguantamos en el MA7 diario, no está mal.


----------



## Zelofan (7 Abr 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> También es verdad que sí tenemos en cuenta que Iota es algo disruptivo, que es algo completamente diferente a BTC, Eth y el resto.
> Que su red Tangle no tiene nada que ver con blockchain, que ofrece otras posibilidades y sobre todo soluciona las pegas o fallos que tiene BTC y el resto, pues eso, que siendo algo distinto NO debería de seguir a pies juntillas la misma evolución que tiene BTC y el mercado.
> Debería de valorarse como algo con un valor diferente ya que así es, diferente.
> 
> ...



Quizás esa apreciación la haga la gente dentro de 3 años. La economia son personas no dinero, el precio no es mas que el reflejo de lo que la gente cree que vale algo en un momento determinado. Si la gente no sabe lo que es una blockchain como va a saber que es iota?
Paciencia amigo eres catastrofista y luego muy entusiasta tranqui porque esto va para minimo 2 años para que pueda valer lo que todos queremos como minimo. Paciencia que acumule y ya veremos


----------



## Tito Pulo (7 Abr 2021)

Pues no te puedo decir que no sea cierto.
Mis emociones en este mundo crypto se descontrolan con mucha facilidad.
Eso es lo que me ha hecho perder muchas opes.
Pero paciencia con Iota tampoco se puede decir que no haya tenido.
Me he comido tres años de muy pocas alegrías y de muchas decepciónes y creo que ahora ha llegado el momento de dar la vuelta a todo eso.
Que para llegar a precios de 100 para arriba haya que esperar más tiempo? pues sí.
Pero alcanzar y doblar o triplicar su ATH se puede hacer sin problema alguno este año.
Yo diría que en pocos meses incluso.


----------



## jimgasolin (7 Abr 2021)

me parece que os estais rayando... no a despegao pero ha hehco un poco de huekiticli... pasito a pasito. Si mi cartera se a resentedio 350 napos pero no creo que se vaya a hundir todo...


----------



## Gian Gastone (7 Abr 2021)




----------



## Thundercat (7 Abr 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


>



Lol hasta Dominic Scneider (o como se diga) le propone un debate en los comentarios, a un DON NADIE con 70k subs. Muy bajo para ser el CEO de la IOTA foundation... aquí ya se ve que esto no es nada serio y que es cosa de niñatos de instituto.


----------



## Integer (8 Abr 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


>



Vamos, que el tío sube el 5 de abril un vídeo diciendo que el año pasado vendió todo, porque está ESCOCIDO por no haber esperado un poco más.

Es un "la he cagado y ahora te pongo a parir" de manual, pero para que no se note mucho al final del vídeo pongo la puntillita de "podría subir".

Una de las cosas más importantes, comenta, es que han cambiado completamente su roadmap. Las promesas incumplidas.

Pues sí, desde que la IF empezó a dirigir los asuntos se reevaluaron los pilares de IOTA. Ellos mismos lanzaron el comunicado y reconocieron que la naturaleza de IOTA en sus orígenes (que hace años ya) implica que no sabían muy bien hacia donde iban, construían sobre la marcha, y se han descartado cosas como el procesamiento ternario (que a todos nos encantaba, porque es más eficiente, pero la industria ni lo mira, así que toca amoldarse a la industria), el cifrado de resistencia cuántica (por culpa del cual no se podían reutilizar con seguridad las direcciones, pero no es probable que en los próximos años sea un riesgo real, así que se amoldan a la corriente del tiempo)... Ahora es un proyecto mucho más estándar y fácil de integrar.

El orgullo por mantener estas cosas hasta el final hubiera aniquilado el proyecto.

Sobre los miembros de la fundación, es cierto que entre ellos han discutido, amenazado con demandas etc. Y qué alegría que CFB ya no esté, por tonto. Y Sonstebo fue apartado por la propia dirección de la fundación porque su forma de actuar y sus objetivos no estaban en línea con la fundación.

Otro punto, con el hack de Moonpay, que fue una cagadísima, no pone problemas sobre cómo se resolvió, PERO, claro, es que pararon el coordinador y toda la red con él durante días.

Pues sí. El coordinador está precisamente para eso, porque hay que asegurarse de que todo está bien antes de quitarlo.

Y dice, claro, que la red de bitcoin y ETH no se puede parar. Como tal no, es verdad, pero sí es vulnerable a ataques comunes a blockchains (51%).



ES VERDAD que han cometido muchos errores. Aquí tenemos una mentalidad muy mala, el que la caga emprendiendo no lo suele volver a intentar, quizá porque acaba harto, quizá porque acaba tan empufado que es imposible (emprender puede ser algo tan básico como comprarse un piso, quedarse sin trabajo, sin piso, pero con deuda, eso sí). En el mundo real tras la frontera hispañistaní las cosas son diferentes.


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Abr 2021)

Venga, que levante la mano quien se haya quedado fuera...


----------



## Snowball (8 Abr 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Venga, que levante la mano quien se haya quedado fuera...



yo sigo aquí hasta el total fracaso o total triunfo

Entré a principios de Febrero, varias compras entre 0.50 y 0.70


----------



## TradingMetales (8 Abr 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Venga, que levante la mano quien se haya quedado fuera...



Yo quedé fuera en parte.




Item​Sku​Qty​Subtotal​*2021 1 oz £2 GBP UK Silver Britannia Coin BU*​20211OZSILVERBRITANNIABU​1271​€32,003.78​*2019 1 oz $5 NZD Tokelau Silver Chronos Coin BU (In Capsule) - PRE-SALE*​20191OZSILVERCHRONOS​560​€14,414.40​*2018 1 oz $5 NZD Tokelau Silver Equilibrium Coin BU (In Capsule) - PRE-SALE*​20181OZTOKELAUEQUILIBRIUM​741​€19,073.34​*2019 1 oz $5 NZD Tokelau Silver Equilibrium Butterfly Coin BU (In Capsule) - PRE-SALE*​20191OZTOKELAUBUTTERFLY​767​€19,704.23​*2020 1 oz $6 NZD Tokelau Silver Chronos Coin BU (In Capsule) - PRE-SALE*​20201OZSILVERTOKELAUCHRONOS​402​€10,347.48​*2021 1 oz $5 NZD Tokelau Silver Terra Coin BU (In Capsule) - PRE-SALE*​20211OZTOKELAUTERRA​505​€12,998.70​*2021 1 oz $5 NZD Tokelau Silver Vivat Humanitas Coin BU (In Capsule) (PRE-SALE)*​20211OZTOKELAUVIVATHUMANITAS​610​€15,701.40​*2020 1 oz $5 NZD Tokelau Silver Equilibrium Coin BU (In Capsule) (PRE-SALE)*​20201OZTOKELAUEQUILIBRIUM​484​€12,458.16​Subtotal​€136,701.49​Shipping & Handling​€0.00​*Grand Total*​*€136,701.49*​

Pero mira lo que tengo ahora gracias a alguno de esos Iotas.


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Abr 2021)

Ho se produce un fallo gordo en el crysalis o no me sacan de iota. La cotizacion de iota intradia, semanal o mensual me la tomo como pasatiempo


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Yo quedé fuera en parte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me alegro, es muy buena operación.


----------



## TradingMetales (8 Abr 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Me alegro, es muy buena operación.



Me cago en el bitpay, en su puta madre, los KFC, más semillas, más notas apuntadas, más claves. Empiezo a amargarme con estas mierdas. Todavía no puedo pagar. Porqué coño no podré pagar desde otro wallet, no entiendo, un btc es un btc.


----------



## easyridergs (8 Abr 2021)

No se podia saber


----------



## Okjito (8 Abr 2021)

Grata sorpresa la de hoy.


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Abr 2021)

Pump!


----------



## HemilianoVotines (8 Abr 2021)

Vamooos bonita buffff buuuf sube sube


----------



## jm666 (8 Abr 2021)

Integer dijo:


> $1,7 sabe a POCO cuando has probado el $1,8.



Donde estén los 90s que se quiten los 80s xDDD


----------



## Thundercat (8 Abr 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Vamos, que el tío sube el 5 de abril un vídeo diciendo que el año pasado vendió todo, porque está ESCOCIDO por no haber esperado un poco más.
> 
> Es un "la he cagado y ahora te pongo a parir" de manual, pero para que no se note mucho al final del vídeo pongo la puntillita de "podría subir".
> 
> ...



Tal cual, se le ve escocido. Yo vendí NKN haciendo un x8 en lugar de un x50 y no voy haciendo vidrios llorando en yutube.


----------



## Integer (8 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Donde estén los 90s que se quiten los 80s xDDD



Lo veo y lo subo a $2. Si cuela, cuela.


----------



## TradingMetales (8 Abr 2021)

Se me queda cara de gil. De todos modos, ojo con la resistencia en 2 que es gorda a corto plazo, pero sé que la volarán a largo.


----------



## davitin (8 Abr 2021)

.........


----------



## Amapizpis (8 Abr 2021)

Integer dijo:


> $1,7 sabe a POCO cuando has probado el $1,8.



$1.8 sabe a POCO cuando has probado el $1,9.


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Abr 2021)

davitin dijo:


> .........



Estas ya fuera de iota???


----------



## Snowball (8 Abr 2021)




----------



## Locoderemate (8 Abr 2021)

Snowball dijo:


>



Que es?


----------



## Alarkos (8 Abr 2021)

davitin dijo:


> .........



Eres más pesao que un kilo mierda


----------



## Snowball (8 Abr 2021)

prueba de performance transaccional en TESTNET


----------



## Snowball (8 Abr 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Que es?



prueba de performance transaccional en TESTNET


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Abr 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> prueba de performance transaccional en TESTNET



Ha funcionado bien?


----------



## Snowball (8 Abr 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Ha funcionado bien?



Pues dan el dato de 570 transacciones por segundo, por lo que parece que dicho test ha sido correcto

Otra cosa es si dicho ratio es suficiente en producción...


----------



## cholesfer (8 Abr 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Pues dan el dato de 570 transacciones por segundo, por lo que parece que dicho test ha sido correcto
> 
> Otra cosa es si dicho ratio es suficiente en producción...



Cuantas hacen BTC y ETH?


----------



## Snowball (8 Abr 2021)

cholesfer dijo:


> Cuantas hacen BTC y ETH?



EDITO


I_n the context of blockchains, transactions per second (TPS) refers to the number of transactions that a network is capable of processing each second.

The approximate average* TPS of the Bitcoin blockchain is about 5* – though this may vary at times.* Ethereum, in contrast, can handle roughly double that amount.*_









Transactions Per Second (TPS) | Binance Academy


Transactions Per Second (TPS) | Definition: The number of transactions that a blockchain network is capable of processing each second.




academy.binance.com






Acabo de leer en reddit que a partir de 1000 tps, se podria producir congestion y ahí entraría en juego el asunto del MANA (ancho de banda)


----------



## Snowball (8 Abr 2021)

No lo sabia, pero que pocas tps... Imagino que el minado es el causante













Blockchain.com | Charts - Transaction Rate Per Second


The most trusted source for data on the bitcoin blockchain.




www.blockchain.com


----------



## Snowball (8 Abr 2021)

Lo que está claro es que el IOT basado principalmente en 5G necesitará un alto ratio de TPS

Muchos dispositivos conectados enviando transacciones constantemente


----------



## Snowball (8 Abr 2021)

Esto es como estar en el DARPA a principios de los 70 viendo las primeras pruebas de conexión y rendimiento de una frikada llamada TCPIP...


----------



## Snowball (8 Abr 2021)

wow!

El ratio es buenisimo! Si lo comparamos con VISA...


_This challenge isn’t purely about increasing TPS. *Centralized database*s are already capable of handling thousands of transactions each second. VISA,* for example, handles around 1,500-2000 transactions each second*. So why not just use these solutions? Well, the main problem is that Bitcoin, Ethereum, and other blockchains aim to compete with that while still maintaining a high degree of decentralization._


y estos son los ratios que se dan en banca (grandes bancos con Mainframe y redes privadas con alto ancho de banda), sistemas online en cluster redundados proporcionando unas 10.000 tps por segundo, lo han visto mis ojos


----------



## Forcopula (8 Abr 2021)

Perdonad esta pregunta porque sé que se ha hecho anteriormente, pero hace mucho que compré mis iotas y un amigo quiere entrar.

La pregunta es, cual es la forma más sencilla de comprar ahora mismo?

Yo en su día compré eth, para enviarlos a binance, para cambiarlos por iotas, para enviarlas al Trinity... Supongo que ahora se puede ahorrar la parte de comprar eth al menos

Un saludo y gracias!


----------



## Snowball (8 Abr 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Perdonad esta pregunta porque sé que se ha hecho anteriormente, pero hace mucho que compré mis iotas y un amigo quiere entrar.
> 
> La pregunta es, cual es la forma más sencilla de comprar ahora mismo?
> 
> ...



Para mi, la forma mas rapida ha sido con BITPANDA. Me llevó solo unas horas subir los datos y la validación de usuario

Puedes comprar los MIOTAs con tarjeta de credito o via transferencia


----------



## Forcopula (8 Abr 2021)

Muchas gracias a los dos!! ^^


----------



## veraburbu (8 Abr 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Perdonad esta pregunta porque sé que se ha hecho anteriormente, pero hace mucho que compré mis iotas y un amigo quiere entrar.
> 
> La pregunta es, cual es la forma más sencilla de comprar ahora mismo?
> 
> ...



Directamente por transferencia sepa a la wallet Trinity, www.omoku.io.

Es la forma más sencilla que he encontrado para gente poco experta. Eso sí, trabaja en exclusiva para compra/venta de Iota.

Hasta 500 euros/mes sin kyc y 20.000 con confirmación de domicilio.
1 euro + 0 9% por operación de compra o venta.

Si se anima y quiere usarla, ahí va mi referido:



Service not available


----------



## jimgasolin (8 Abr 2021)

bueno ahora si parece que quiere despegar, bitcopin sin hundirse y ella paso a paso parribita...vamonos...


----------



## Tito Pulo (8 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Yo quedé fuera en parte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grandes profits!
Irías cargado de Iotas!
También me alegro, 
Yo no llegaré a tanto, para eso necesito precios de Iota en las decenas de dólares.
Pero todo se andará.
Ojalá y este año se puedan ver esos precios.


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Abr 2021)

veraburbu dijo:


> Directamente por transferencia sepa a la wallet Trinity, www.omoku.io.
> 
> Es la forma más sencilla que he encontrado para gente poco experta. Eso sí, trabaja en exclusiva para compra/venta de Iota.
> 
> ...



Muy interesante esto. Luego le echo el ojo


----------



## TradingMetales (8 Abr 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Grandes profits!
> Irías cargado de Iotas!
> También me alegro,
> Yo no llegaré a tanto, para eso necesito precios de Iota en las decenas de dólares.
> ...



Me jode haber podido comprar 15 o 20 kilos más de plata con la venta que hice hace poco de 100K Iota. Por suerte, hay más, y me están jodiendo tanto para convertirlo a metal, que casi prefiero dejarlos ahí todos los que me quedan, menudo dolor de cabeza llevo hoy.


----------



## curvilineo (8 Abr 2021)

Snowball dijo:


>



Crees que eso despertó el interés de hoy (y estos últimos días?)


----------



## TradingMetales (8 Abr 2021)

curvilineo dijo:


> Crees que eso despertó el interés de hoy (y estos últimos días?)



Para los no creyentes, tal vez.


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Abr 2021)

veraburbu dijo:


> Directamente por transferencia sepa a la wallet Trinity, www.omoku.io.
> 
> Es la forma más sencilla que he encontrado para gente poco experta. Eso sí, trabaja en exclusiva para compra/venta de Iota.
> 
> ...



Cuanto tarda la transferencia?


----------



## curvilineo (8 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Para los no creyentes, tal vez.





Touché


----------



## Snowball (8 Abr 2021)

curvilineo dijo:


> Crees que eso despertó el interés de hoy (y estos últimos días?)



Bueno, es una "leak" de información sobre como está resultando el testeo en la red TESTNET...

Y parece ser un buen dato

Como bien dice el compi, *para los no creyentes*. Que al fin y al cabo, son los que invertirán si el proyecto funciona y es confiable en un entorno de produccion.


----------



## TradingMetales (8 Abr 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Bueno, es una "leak" de información sobre como está resultando el testeo en la red TESTNET...
> 
> Y parece ser un buen dato
> 
> Como bien dice el compi, *para los no creyentes*. Que al fin y al cabo, son los que invertirán si el proyecto funciona y es confiable en un entorno de produccion.



Yo es que tengo claro que las transacciones pueden ser "infinitas", por lo que esto no me sorprende en absoluto. Busco un wallet decente, eso es todo.


----------



## curvilineo (8 Abr 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Bueno, es una "leak" de información sobre como está resultando el testeo en la red TESTNET...
> 
> Y parece ser un buen dato
> 
> Como bien dice el compi, *para los no creyentes*. Que al fin y al cabo, son los que invertirán si el proyecto funciona y es confiable en un entorno de produccion.



entré y salí varias veces.

volví a entrar ayer.

soy creyente y perdedor fácil de la fe.


----------



## jm666 (8 Abr 2021)

curvilineo dijo:


> Crees que eso despertó el interés de hoy (y estos últimos días?)



Hoy subió BTC, si vuelve a caer IOTA volverá a caer, si sube más es posible que lleguemos $2


----------



## TradingMetales (8 Abr 2021)

Pregunta tonta de novato:

si IOTA es código abierto, qué impide que sea replicable?


----------



## jm666 (8 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Pregunta tonta de novato:
> 
> si IOTA es código abierto, qué impide que sea replicable?



Nada, te puedes crear tu propia red de pagos interna en tu empresa por ejemplo.


----------



## TradingMetales (8 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Nada, te puedes crear tu propia red de pagos interna en tu empresa por ejemplo.



Y porqué valdrá IOTA algo, entonces? Me refiero a que si se puede duplicar de por si, y cada uno se monta sus contratos inteligentes y tal, cuál es el valor de IOTA si su valor es tu tecnología que es de libre uso y replicable?


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Pregunta tonta de novato:
> 
> si IOTA es código abierto, qué impide que sea replicable?



Entiendo que es lo mismo que ocurre con btc


----------



## Amapizpis (8 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Pregunta tonta de novato:
> 
> si IOTA es código abierto, qué impide que sea replicable?



si BITCOIN es código abierto, qué impide que sea replicable?


----------



## Thundercat (8 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Pregunta tonta de novato:
> 
> si IOTA es código abierto, qué impide que sea replicable?



Nada, ahora mismo estoy preparando un fork del copón bendito para forrarme.
Supongo que pasa lo mismo que con Bitcoin Crash y BTC Faketoshi Vision.


----------



## TradingMetales (8 Abr 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Entiendo que es lo mismo que ocurre con btc



BTC consume energía y la gente no vende a pérdidas. Iota es gratis y consume infinitamente menos. Su mayor virtud ahora lo veo como su mayor debilidad.


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Y porqué valdrá IOTA algo, entonces? Me refiero a que si se puede duplicar de por si, y cada uno se monta sus contratos inteligentes y tal, cuál es el valor de IOTA si su valor es tu tecnología que es de libre uso y replicable?



Que sea replicable no significa que sea falsificable. Todo el mundo sabra cual es el original y cual no


----------



## TradingMetales (8 Abr 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Que sea replicable no significa que sea falsificable. Todo el mundo sabra cual es el original y cual no



Pero si busco utilidad, para qué necesito un iota original si puede haber 1000 iotas circulando, haciendo lo mismo y con un valor fijo a 1 € por ejemplo. Y otros a 1 gramo de plata, y otros a 1 $, otros a 1 yen. Mantener el iota actual es mantener la misma estafa piramidal cripto pero de una manera más honesta.


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Pero si busco utilidad, para qué necesito un iota original si puede haber 1000 iotas circulando, haciendo lo mismo y con un valor fijo a 1 € por ejemplo. Y otros a 1 gramo de plata, y otros a 1 $, otros a 1 yen.



Iota te crea un entorno de intercambio nuevo, distinto a la blockchain. El valor de iota no dependera del propio iota, sino de lo que se genere con ese entorno


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Pero si busco utilidad, para qué necesito un iota original si puede haber 1000 iotas circulando, haciendo lo mismo y con un valor fijo a 1 € por ejemplo. Y otros a 1 gramo de plata, y otros a 1 $, otros a 1 yen. Mantener el iota actual es mantener la misma estafa piramidal cripto pero de una manera más honesta.



Es como hacer web, un canal de Youtube o un exchange (mira, calvopez acaba de hacer uno en burbuja). Hoy en dia cualquiera puede hacerlo, pero su valor depende de su trafico, de lo q mueve... Ok, podras hacer tu red iota para ti, pero que valor tendra eso???


----------



## jm666 (8 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Y porqué valdrá IOTA algo, entonces? Me refiero a que si se puede duplicar de por si, y cada uno se monta sus contratos inteligentes y tal, cuál es el valor de IOTA si su valor es tu tecnología que es de libre uso y replicable?



Bueno, supongo que la mayoría seguira los protocolos y estandares de IOTA porque así no tendrán que invertir en desarrollo y podrán comunicarse con el resto del mundo, al igual que usamos los protocolos de Internet estandares, lo que no quita que cualquiera se pueda crear los suyos propios.



TradingMetales dijo:


> Pero si busco utilidad, para qué necesito un iota original si puede haber 1000 iotas circulando, haciendo lo mismo y con un valor fijo a 1 € por ejemplo. Y otros a 1 gramo de plata, y otros a 1 $, otros a 1 yen. Mantener el iota actual es mantener la misma estafa piramidal cripto pero de una manera más honesta.



Lo puedes hacer pero si nadie lo usa no sirve para nada, necesitas que los demás que se unan a tu red confien en ti y que ademas quieran usarla, si los fabricantes como DELL, Intel, Nordic, Toyota, Fujitsu usan la red de IOTA y tu tienes una empresa de peaje de autovias logicamente querras estar en la red de IOTA, no en una nueva que no la usa nadie, digo yo.

En cambio para tu empresa, internamente podrías hacerlo para tus empleados pero si quieres conectarlo fuera de ahi tendrás que usar alguna de confianza.


----------



## veraburbu (8 Abr 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Cuanto tarda la transferencia?



Bueno, esa es la "pega" de omoku, no sirve para tradear.
Depende de tu banco. Pero suele ser al día siguiente y hasta ahora a mí a las 8 de la mañana. Es decir, yo la hice esta mañana y mañana a las 8 se hace el cambio de euros/iota al precio que estén a esa hora. Suele ser 1 céntimo o 2 mayor que el que muestra por ejemplo Investing en ese momento.

Si no tienes kyc, te mandan un correo para que te den una semilla, generas una cuenta con en Trinity y ahí te aparecen. Las pasas a otra cartera de la que solo tú conozcas la semilla y listo.
Si ya tienes Nivel2. Te piden una dirección de envío de tu monedero y te las envían ahí.


----------



## TradingMetales (8 Abr 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Iota te crea un entorno de intercambio nuevo, distinto a la blockchain. El valor de iota no dependera del propio iota, sino de lo que se genere con ese entorno



Veo que con ETH lo que se genera es humo, burbujas y especulación desmedida. Con BTC un colapso energético. 


No digo que sea malo, pero supongo que iota es para mucho más, pero quedará algo afectada por la especulación. Es normal que se hagan proyectos paralelos más estables.


----------



## Perturbado (8 Abr 2021)

Despues de la compras espaciadas de hace un año a dia de hoy he multiplicado x7 los valores de compra. Por lo que acabo de vender una septima parte para recuperar lo invertido... El resto se queda hasta llegar a la luna.

Y si peta y cae a cero, ni ganara ni perderé. Quedare empate


----------



## TradingMetales (8 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Bueno, supongo que la mayoría seguira los protocolos y estandares de IOTA porque así no tendrán que invertir en desarrollo y podrán comunicarse con el resto del mundo, al igual que usamos los protocolos de Internet estandares, lo que no quita que cualquiera se pueda crear los suyos propios.
> 
> 
> Lo puedes hacer pero si nadie lo usa no sirve para nada, necesitas que los demás que se unan a tu red confien en ti y que ademas quieran usarla, si los fabricantes como DELL, Intel, Nordic, Toyota, Fujitsu usan la red de IOTA y tu tienes una empresa de peaje de autovias logicamente querras estar en la red de IOTA, no en una nueva que no la usa nadie, digo yo.
> ...



Vale, a lo que me refiero... Está BitCoin y LiteCoin. Está IOTA pero no hay un LiteIota, que podría ser creado, ¿no?

Litecoin es aceptado como bitcoin. Lo mismo pasaría con Liota. ¿Nos creamos un Liota cuando se pueda?

Al final parece que nada vale nada, es todo humo disuasorio... para que no compréis oro y plata


----------



## jm666 (8 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Vale, a lo que me refiero... Está BitCoin y LiteCoin. Está IOTA pero no hay un LiteIota, que podría ser creado, ¿no?
> 
> Litecoin es aceptado como bitcoin. Lo mismo pasaría con Liota. ¿Nos creamos un Liota cuando se pueda?



No tengo ni idea la verdad, pero creo que LiteCoin se hizo porque bitcoin es un coñazo para transferencias y muy caro, con IOTA creo que no hay ese problema


----------



## TradingMetales (8 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> No tengo ni idea la verdad, pero creo que LiteCoin se hizo porque bitcoin es un coñazo para transferencias y muy caro, con IOTA creo que no hay ese problema



Para usar IOTA no hace falta tenerlos, se pueden enviar mensajes sin enviar iotas. Ese mensaje puede contener DINERO en sí, por ejemplo una promesa de onza de plata. Todo eso usando IOTA, sin comprarlos. No sé si me entiendes...


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Pregunta tonta de novato:
> 
> si IOTA es código abierto, qué impide que sea replicable?



Muy sencillo, la red más grande es donde estará todo el mundo, también la que más nodos tiene, ninguna empresa se va a ir con un fork. IOTA está en proceso de estandarización, no se va a escoger tampoco como estándar a una copia.


----------



## TradingMetales (8 Abr 2021)

A ver, se supone que en BTC pagamos comisión para que nuestra operación quede reflejada en la cadena de bloques. En iota dependemos de nodos voluntarios, creo. Al poder usar IOTA gratis y quedar registrado en tangle sin usar iotas, ¿para qué coño quiero un iota?


----------



## jm666 (8 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Para usar IOTA no hace falta tenerlos, se pueden enviar mensajes sin enviar iotas. Ese mensaje puede contener DINERO en sí, por ejemplo una promesa de onza de plata. Todo eso usando IOTA, sin comprarlos. No sé si me entiendes...



Sí, en la red IOTA puedes enviar mensajes con valor o sin valor, tambien debido a que usan un protocolo multi capa la aplicacion que uses puede estar manejada por un banco por ejemplo y el banco hacer el cambio de IOTAS a Euros sin que el usuario se de ni siquiera cuenta de que hace.

No se si es lo que quieres decir.


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Me cago en el bitpay, en su puta madre, los KFC, más semillas, más notas apuntadas, más claves. Empiezo a amargarme con estas mierdas. Todavía no puedo pagar. Porqué coño no podré pagar desde otro wallet, no entiendo, un btc es un btc.



Deberías ir a tradear a binance como todo el mundo...


----------



## jm666 (8 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> A ver, se supone que en BTC pagamos comisión para que nuestra operación quede reflejada en la cadena de bloques. En iota dependemos de nodos voluntarios, creo. Al poder usar IOTA gratis y quedar registrado en tangle sin usar iotas, ¿para qué coño quiero un iota?



Ahh, para nada xD, a no ser como inversión o quieras montar tu propio nodo, entonces tus IOTAS te generan mana para tu nodo.

Si tu nodo gestiona mensajes con valor también genera maná.

Este maná lo puedes rentabilizar cediendolo a alguien que lo necesite.


----------



## Forcopula (8 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Me jode haber podido comprar 15 o 20 kilos más de plata con la venta que hice hace poco de 100K Iota. Por suerte, hay más, y me están jodiendo tanto para convertirlo a metal, que casi prefiero dejarlos ahí todos los que me quedan, menudo dolor de cabeza llevo hoy.



Buenas compañero del metal, has conseguido comprar plata con iotas en lugar de fiat? La verdad es que es buena jugada


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Veo que con ETH lo que se genera es humo, burbujas y especulación desmedida. Con BTC un colapso energético.
> 
> 
> No digo que sea malo, pero supongo que iota es para mucho más, pero quedará algo afectada por la especulación. Es normal que se hagan proyectos paralelos más estables.



Con el tangle de iota (su red) puedes coger un monton de iotas, convertirlos en el token que quieras, y usarlos de forma independiente y descentralizads, es decir, poniendo el precio q quieras. Luego, si te interesa reconvertirlos en iota tb lo podras hacer


----------



## TradingMetales (8 Abr 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Buenas compañero del metal, has conseguido comprar plata con iotas en lugar de fiat? La verdad es que es buena jugada



Sí, 150K de Plata directa al bolsillo en 2 o 3 meses. Y al menos otra más dentro de poco, a ver si supera 2. Eso sí, no es fácil salir de aquí con mucho dinero, me siento atrapado.


----------



## TradingMetales (8 Abr 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Con el tangle de iota (su red) puedes coger un monton de iotas, convertirlos en el token que quieras, y usarlos de forma independiente y descentralizads, es decir, poniendo el precio q quieras. Luego, si te interesa reconvertirlos en iota tb lo podras hacer



No necesito coger tantos montones de iotas, puedo coger 1, o 0.0001 iotas, y hacer mi propio token, no? Pues eso pienso. Aunque claro, el Iota sea necesario para el token y por eso deban comprarlo previamente. Pero aun así, con micro iotas se puede hacer todo, es asignar un valor al token real o no, y sostenible.


----------



## paketazo (8 Abr 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Si no estamos por encima de 2$ el día 10 me extrañaría.
> 
> Esto es Esparta señores



A ver si se cumple la predicción, de momento, es plausible a falta de dos días.


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Abr 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> A ver si se cumple la predicción, de momento, es plausible a falta de dos días.



Pero viene ya fin de semana y suele flojear


----------



## jm666 (8 Abr 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Pero viene ya fin de semana y suele flojear



Si BTC sube, que creo que le toca, IOTA seguira su camino, espero...


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Si BTC sube, que creo que le toca, IOTA seguira su camino, espero...



Yo espero lo mismo, pero iota los findes... Igual mañana testea los 2€ y se baja hasta 1,65-1,75 el finde(muchos venderan al llegar a los 2$). Pero luego la semana q viene rompe ya los 2$


----------



## orbeo (8 Abr 2021)

veraburbu dijo:


> Directamente por transferencia sepa a la wallet Trinity, www.omoku.io.
> 
> Es la forma más sencilla que he encontrado para gente poco experta. Eso sí, trabaja en exclusiva para compra/venta de Iota.
> 
> ...



En Omoku puedes sacar euros a tu cuenta vía sepa sin kyc??


----------



## jm666 (8 Abr 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Yo espero lo mismo, pero iota los findes... Igual mañana testea los 2€ y se baja hasta 1,65-1,75 el finde(muchos venderan al llegar a los 2$). Pero luego la semana q viene rompe ya los 2$



Eso dice el del video que posteo el amigo florero en el otro hilo 



Gian Gastone dijo:


>


----------



## veraburbu (8 Abr 2021)

orbeo dijo:


> En Omoku puedes sacar euros a tu cuenta vía sepa sin kyc??



Sí. Sin kyc, hasta 500 euros/mes.



Service not available


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Eso dice el del video que posteo el amigo florero en el otro hilo



Pues, mira, coincidimos. Aunque igual no tenemos razon. Ahora mismo veo cierta resistencia a 1.92$


----------



## jm666 (8 Abr 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Pues, mira, coincidimos. Aunque igual no tenemos razon. Ahora mismo veo cierta resistencia a 1.92$



Va a petar de un momento a otro xDDD

Va, no sé xD, pero no vamos mal , de momento estoy contento, si pasamos los $2 es muy buena señal


----------



## TradingMetales (8 Abr 2021)

En las últimas 2 horas ha habido 5 bloques de blockchain. Me ha dejado pillado en medio de hacer cosas. Me desespera que IOTA no sea autosuficiente y haya que estar pasando por BTC o ETH para pagar. Me desesperan estas mierdas, me siento el tonto. Cada movimiento me tarda 1 hora, ahora más, y si no termino uno no me deja hacer otro. Mierda absoluta.


----------



## jm666 (8 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> En las últimas 2 horas ha habido 5 bloques de blockchain. Me ha dejado pillado en medio de hacer cosas. Me desespera que IOTA no sea autosuficiente y haya que estar pasando por BTC o ETH para pagar. Me desesperan estas mierdas, me siento el tonto. Cada movimiento me tarda 1 hora, ahora más, y si no termino uno no me deja hacer otro. Mierda absoluta.



Puedes usar USDT....


----------



## orbeo (8 Abr 2021)

veraburbu dijo:


> Sí. Sin kyc, hasta 500 euros/mes.
> 
> 
> 
> Service not available



Vale de pm bueno es saberlo, gracias.

He visto que hasta 500€ mensuales con nombre y fecha de nacimiento.


----------



## Pikabu (8 Abr 2021)

Yo uso anycoindirect.eu 

Es KYC pero puedes pagar en EUR y lo mandan al Trinity al momento. Por si os sirve de ayuda.


----------



## DaniElTirado (8 Abr 2021)

Aun puedo ser mas rico, que siga subiendo.


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Abr 2021)

veraburbu dijo:


> Bueno, esa es la "pega" de omoku, no sirve para tradear.
> Depende de tu banco. Pero suele ser al día siguiente y hasta ahora a mí a las 8 de la mañana. Es decir, yo la hice esta mañana y mañana a las 8 se hace el cambio de euros/iota al precio que estén a esa hora. Suele ser 1 céntimo o 2 mayor que el que muestra por ejemplo Investing en ese momento.
> 
> Si no tienes kyc, te mandan un correo para que te den una semilla, generas una cuenta con en Trinity y ahí te aparecen. Las pasas a otra cartera de la que solo tú conozcas la semilla y listo.
> Si ya tienes Nivel2. Te piden una dirección de envío de tu monedero y te las envían ahí.



Interesante, lo probare


----------



## TradingMetales (9 Abr 2021)

Venga, que ya estoy cerca de cargar otros tantos kilos. Unos 200 esta vez si consigo muy buen precio. Que siga la fiesta. 100K iotas a 2.0$ los puse en binance para vosotros.


----------



## cholesfer (9 Abr 2021)

Pues ha rozado los 2$ a las 4:45am.


----------



## paketazo (9 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Venga, que ya estoy cerca de cargar otros tantos kilos. Unos 200 esta vez si consigo muy buen precio. Que siga la fiesta. 100K iotas a 2.0$ los puse en binance para vosotros.



Vete reforzando los cimientos del zulo a ver si no se te hunde con tanto peso.

Mirando capitalizaciones , tenemos a XRP por ejemplo a casi 9 veces la capitalización de IOTA, LTC tres veces, ETH a 44 veces.

¿cuan imprescindible se puede hacer IOTA a nivel global?

Estas referencias pueden resultar interesantes cara obtener un precio futuro real si todo se soluciona de modo correcto, y IOTA es un estándar utilizado.


----------



## jimgasolin (9 Abr 2021)

Bueno chavales ya an tocado el dos



A llegado el momento que va a atraer las miradas y van a meterle todo lo gordo? Joder la peña a pumpeado memes, ya nos toca no o q?


----------



## jm666 (9 Abr 2021)

Tiene que corregir primero, el del video creo que hablaba de $1.78 o por ahí , veremos


----------



## Tito Pulo (9 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Tiene que corregir primero, el del video creo que hablaba de $1.78 o por ahí , veremos



Pues seguro que lo hace este fin de semana.
En casi todos los findes ha bajado.
Por ahí he leído que puede recortar hasta los 1,7 para después lanzarse durante los próximos días a por los 2,4.

Por mi que no relaje, ni corrija, ni hostias,. Como mucho que descanse lateralizando en los 1,85/1,95 y que de ahí se vaya a reventar los 2 para subir ya a cotas más cercanas a su ATH.
Otras monedas no han necesitado tanto descanso ni relajación de indicadores, han subido a saco y sin descanso, y además sin tener nada importante a nivel fundamental para sostener esas subidas.
Iota ha estado descansando 2 meses, por lo que ya va servida y puede subir de manera continuada hasta fin de mes con Chrysalis, digo yo.
Además esta si que está respaldada por una actualización histórica que lo justificaría tal subida.


----------



## TradingMetales (9 Abr 2021)

Me desperté con 200K USD nuevos. 

Pero me dió pereza comprar plata hoy, ya compré mucho ayer. He preferido recomprar los IOTA a 1.92.


----------



## TradingMetales (9 Abr 2021)

Dejo constancia de mi interés el 3 de Enero.


----------



## jm666 (9 Abr 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Pues seguro que lo hace este fin de semana.
> En casi todos los findes ha bajado.
> Por ahí he leído que puede recortar hasta los 1,7 para después lanzarse durante los próximos días a por los 2,4.
> 
> ...



Yo la verdad no la veo bajando tanto ahora mismo,es mas, creo que volvemos a tocar los $2, pero bueno, supongo que el del video sabrá más...

edito: bueno ya no estoy tan seguro, despues de esta minsubida de BTC puede que empiece a bajar, así que retiro lo dicho , no se para que hablo tanto xD


----------



## jm666 (9 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Dejo constancia de mi interés el 3 de Enero.



Eres tú? :xD


----------



## TradingMetales (9 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Eres tú? :xD



Sí, me hice youtuber por aburrimiento, esperando que la plata subiera o se agotara, pocos días tardaron los de Reddit en devolverme a mi sitio metalero.


----------



## spala (9 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Dejo constancia de mi interés el 3 de Enero.



junio la 2.0? con suerte diciembre


----------



## kynes (9 Abr 2021)

calamatron dijo:


> iota se hunde señores,no aguanta el 1,8 ni de blas,da igual q este a punto el chyrlasis o q venga dios y prometa el oro y el moro.





TradingMetales dijo:


> Me desperté con 200K USD nuevos.
> 
> Pero me dió pereza comprar plata hoy, ya compré mucho ayer. He preferido recomprar los IOTA a 1.92.



Con la volatilidad de IOTA, para meter 200K ¿no hubiera sido mejor esperar un poco?


----------



## Locoderemate (9 Abr 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Con la volatilidad de IOTA, para meter 200K ¿no hubiera sido mejor esperar un poco?



Si los tuviera tb meteria ahora, a lo sumo esperaria una semana


----------



## easyridergs (9 Abr 2021)

IOTA se va a plantar con su plataforma 2.0 justo más o menos en el momento en el que el circo coronavírico va a estar en su máximo esplendor. Este otoño/invierno va a representar un nuevo hito covidiano gracias a la vacunación, se va a ver cómo los vacunados sufren graves problemas de salud debido a las nuevas variantes. En este momento tendremos chrysalis ya sobradamente en marcha y goshimmer completado. La solución que los estados van a dar a la población, “por nuestro bien”, va a ser la trazabilidad total y absoluta de nuestras vidas con testeos masivos. La solución que va a dar el mundo DLT a los estados va a venir de la mano de IOTA, es la única que puede hacer esto.

IOTA ha nacido para el control, IOTA es el NOM.


----------



## jm666 (9 Abr 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> IOTA se va a plantar con su plataforma 2.0 justo más o menos en el momento en el que el circo coronavírico va a estar en su máximo esplendor. Este otoño/invierno va a representar un nuevo hito covidiano gracias a la vacunación, se va a ver cómo los vacunados sufren graves problemas de salud debido a las nuevas variantes. En este momento tendremos chrysalis ya sobradamente en marcha y goshimmer completado. La solución que los estados van a dar a la población, “por nuestro bien”, va a ser la trazabilidad total y absoluta de nuestras vidas con testeos masivos. La solución que va a dar el mundo DLT a los estados va a venir de la mano de IOTA, es la única que puede hacer esto.
> 
> IOTA ha nacido para el control, IOTA es el NOM.



Dicho así da un poco de miedo , suena como el 1984 y el GH xDDD


----------



## Tito Pulo (9 Abr 2021)

Joder, pues prefiero que sea parte importante del NOM sin necesidad de pasar por un grave recrudecimiento de la crisis pandémica.

Pues no habrá aplicaciones y casos posibles de uso para que Iota triunfe sin necesidad de eso..


----------



## Thundercat (9 Abr 2021)

Viva el NOM pues


----------



## easyridergs (9 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Dicho así da un poco de miedo , suena como el 1984 y el GH xDDD



No hay que tener miedo, solo hay que tener las cosas claras. La flexibilización cuantitativa ha hecho que los ricos sean más ricos, efecto Cantillion, pero también ha hecho que cualquier pelagatos pueda permitirse lujos que antes de la utilización masiva del dinero FIAT iniciada en el 1971 eran imposibles. La élite quiere disfrutar a plenitud de las maravillas que ofrece el planeta, pero aunque tengan la mayoría del dinero del mundo la borregada masificada no les permite disfrutar como ellos querrían. La agenda 2030 va de esto, que solo pueda disfrutar del planeta el que verdaderamente se lo pueda permitir, y que la borregada no posea ni pretenda disfrutar de nada más que lo que sea estrictamente imprescindible para vivir.

El que quiera salir de esta nueva realidad que nos preparan, acelerada a ritmo de plandemia, debe hacer los deberes: primero no inocularse, después romper y deshacerse de todas las ataduras que lo retengan en la vida que actualmente lleva, finalmente salir del mundo FIAT. Quien consiga todo esto tiene muchas papeletas de acercarse a vivir como lo hará la élite en el NOM, el que no lo consiga simplemente vivirá en la desdicha.


----------



## jimgasolin (9 Abr 2021)

joder si es verdad eso entonecs iota va a subir como al espuma.


----------



## jimgasolin (9 Abr 2021)

Bueno, estas diciendo ya mucho.... Y sentando como si solo fuera a haver dos bandos, los super criptoricos y la gente pobre... Y no es asi.


----------



## Locoderemate (9 Abr 2021)

jimgasolin dijo:


> Bueno, estas diciendo ya mucho.... Y sentando como si solo fuera a haver dos bandos, los super criptoricos y la gente pobre... Y no es asi.



No habra pobres... Solo 500 millones de habitantes. Para qué mas en una sociedad altamente industrializada, automatizada e hiperconectada con un planeta d recursos finito?


----------



## jm666 (9 Abr 2021)

La opresión de unos individuos sobre otros es y ha sido desde que el mundo es mundo y el humano es humano, incluso antes en algunas especies animales.

Algunos seres humanos fueron, son y serán sometidos, otros mueren, morirán o han muerto en el intento de escapar y algunos acaban, acabaron y acabarán con sus opresores. Así ha sido, así es y así será por siempre jamás. xD

proverbio burbujarra.


----------



## jm666 (9 Abr 2021)

Lo dices por la estupidez que he dicho?, no se me ocurría nada así mas apocalíptico xDDD


----------



## Thundercat (9 Abr 2021)

viva el NOM joder


----------



## jimgasolin (10 Abr 2021)

lo que mas miedo me da es como dais por supuesto que vamos a tragar. Claro que si tete. Yo por lo menos no trago ni a cambio de una criptozanahoria.



Locoderemate dijo:


> No habra pobres... Solo 500 millones de habitantes. Para qué mas en una sociedad altamente industrializada, automatizada e hiperconectada con un planeta d recursos finito?






Tio la riqueza ya la tienes... acaso alguien tubo que pagar para que tu seas? Nose una amapola nunca me pidio dinero por llorar, pero la gente si paga por su lagrima, incluso mata.
Un colega me hablava de los aborigenes australianos, esa gente no tiene nada. Solo curra en el plano interior, telepatia, poder, energia etc....
El sistema tiende a dar flashazo a los que no son afines a su mierda, en un intento de atraparlos en el jardin de la bestia o el palacio de la Reina roja, lo que mejor te parezca. Simplemente es reconocer su modus operandi y hablar de tu a tu con el, en vez de hacerle reverencias y cosnentir que te pete el culo. Y esto a sido asi siempre, no es nada nuevo, que ahora quieren crear una prision virtual? pfff antes era mental. Nose mi generacion, entera, la gente con la que estudie estan todos atrapados, no han viajado, y la verdad que yo ya me doy con un canto simplemetne con haberme bailado unos cuantos tango con el universo....
Como era eso...
"...la carcel es mental, los barrotes son mis labios..."

Volviendo al tema...
Parece que iota se mantiene increchendo no o que muchachada? tengo el champagne esperando a que runee para el POP, de hecho ai varias recomendadas en este foro que parece un gatico moviendo el culo antes de avalanzarse sobre la barrita verde, pero vamos que... ya conocemos esta baina... asta que no tengas un lambo debajo del culo... no vendas la piel del oso.


----------



## Locoderemate (10 Abr 2021)

Lo estupido es pensar que esto es estupido


----------



## jm666 (10 Abr 2021)

Yo ya estuve de fiesta con el satán ese, no es para tanto xD, en realidad me preocupa más por mis hijos pero para esto estamos los padres, para enseñarles los errores que cometimos e intentar que ellos sean mejores.




jimgasolin dijo:


> Volviendo al tema...
> Parece que iota se mantiene increchendo no o que muchachada? tengo el champagne esperando a que runee para el POP, de hecho ai varias recomendadas en este foro que parece un gatico moviendo el culo antes de avalanzarse sobre la barrita verde, pero vamos que... ya conocemos esta baina... asta que no tengas un lambo debajo del culo... no vendas la piel del oso.



Revisando las gráficas creo que IOTA sigue alcista y a buen ritmo, pero creo que el del vídeo tenía razón y tocará los $1.7 con algo en unos días, pero creo que si nada cambia seguirá su camino ascendente a la espera de las buenas noticias.


----------



## Zelofan (10 Abr 2021)

Me gusta leer estas opiniones alternativas pero no lo hagas en este hilo y si no puedes aguantarte pon el spoiler, aqui iota o relacionado.
Y mas cuando se esta moviendo a esa cifra que lleva mucha gente en el hilo espereando 
Por cierto si hasta el bitcoin es nom en sus planes futuros tienen que tener un plan para coaptarlo porque es imposible corromperlo, pero coaptarlo no se como lo podrían hacer si no es comprando el 50% de btc mundial. De todas maneras lo dicho para hablar esto abre hilo y lo vemos ahi.


----------



## jimgasolin (10 Abr 2021)

Primera norma del club de la lucha. No tengas nada a tu nombre. De donde no ay no se puede sacar.


----------



## jimgasolin (10 Abr 2021)

Segunda normal. Notrabajo. Trabajar es de esclavos. Si eso algun jornal bien pagado o alguna chamba bien pagada en efectivo y hasta chao. Pero el curro a salariado? que va...

Ay que empezar a reprogramar la cultura donde nos tienen como ganado de carga.
No le des vueltas. Si España, Europa no reaciona y le corta el rollo a esa honda, ay que pensar en irse a otro pais, sin mas, es como si vieses venir una guerra civil y te quedaras en el pais por comer paella los domingos.


----------



## Tito Pulo (10 Abr 2021)

No me parece buena idea alarmar de esa manera diciendo que viene el peor escenario posible.
Nadie conoce el futuro , por lo que jugar a adivino y más vaticinando corralitos y pérdidas de propiedades como lo mejor que nos va a venir sinceramente me parece muy poco ético, serio y sobre todo aceptable.


----------



## Gian Gastone (10 Abr 2021)

OFF TOPIC








El fin del plástico y los chips baratos


Queridos lectores: La crisis de la CoVid-19 que se desató durante 2020 ha supuesto un cambio radical de nuestra sociedad; es, en muchos se...




crashoil.blogspot.com


----------



## Bob Page (10 Abr 2021)

Están costando los 2 dólares.


----------



## jimgasolin (10 Abr 2021)

En general cualquier pais pobre y corrupto de puede hacer el paro.
Pero si queires, ahora un ejemplo concreto a donde te puedes dar a la fuga, a lo corto placista: Mexico magico.
Puedes entrar sin pcr ni pollas.





¿Adónde puedo viajar? Restricciones de viaje por país | KAYAK


Obtén información sobre las restricciones de viaje por país con nuestro mapa. Mantente al tanto sobre los requisitos de entrada, el estado de las fronteras, los requisitos de las pruebas COVID-19 y los requisitos de cuarentena para los destinos que elijas.




www.kayak.es




Esta web dicen las restricciones que existen.
Siempre se puede hackear. Siempre, mas o menos menos o mas.
En España la corrupcion es para la genet de altos vuelos pero en los paises pobres es otro rollo.
Tambien te digo las fronteras son si crees en ellas, si no diselo a los moritos que entran en España por el estrecho, los anarquistas que cruzas a USA por canada o los wirarikas con el poder del corazon del colibri que se cruzan el desierto del sur...
El humano y la naturaleza es infinitamiente mas poderoso que el sistema, infinitamente.
Al sistema ai que cogerlo mirarlo cara a cara y decirle tu de que? si queires que me quede aqui en el asfalto tienes que tratarme bien si no me vuelvo a mi casa en el monte. Y provablemente en el monte seas mas facil, eso si olvdate del pan. 
Plan mundial mis cojones no les va a salir la tostada.


----------



## IVNP71 (10 Abr 2021)

En el último vídeo de valdeandemagico nos da claves de lo que quiere la élite con los monederos particulares y las exchanges centralizadas y las no con el KYC etc....lo tienen todo calculado amigos y aquí no se escapa ni Dios.
Muy interesante la verdad ese vídeo y su título es resincronizando el mundo cripto.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Amapizpis (10 Abr 2021)

Subidilla verticla mientras ripple baja, ¿TO THE MOOON?


----------



## Amapizpis (10 Abr 2021)

1.98$


----------



## Amapizpis (10 Abr 2021)

rotos los 2$, lo he vivido en directo


----------



## Covid-8M (10 Abr 2021)

Amapizpis dijo:


> rotos los 2$, lo he vivido en directo


----------



## cholesfer (10 Abr 2021)

Yo estuve aquí


----------



## paketazo (10 Abr 2021)

Día 10 y 2$. Premonición cumplida.

Si queréis saber la siguiente permaneced en pantalla.


----------



## jm666 (10 Abr 2021)

Tiene pinta de romper el maximo BTC.

To The Moon!!!! xD


----------



## paketazo (10 Abr 2021)

Se debería meter en el top 10 próximamente.

Tenemos que para entrar a día de hoy ahí hacen falta sobre 14M M de market cap y tenemos 5.6M M

Precisamos estar sobre 5$ de valor por token.

Creo que ese es el objetivo más realista para estas semanas.

Yo no soy de 40$, lo siento por mi pesimismo respecto a esos precios ahora mismo, pero si veo los 5$ y el top 10, recalcularé la ruta. De momento me conformo muy mucho con eso.

Un saludo y suerte, pero recordad de dónde venimos y a dónde podemos regresar.

Noches de euforia mañanas de resaca.


----------



## Locoderemate (10 Abr 2021)

Bueno, veamos si cae y hasta donde, pero la ruta alcista ya esta marcada. Lo importantte son los fundamentos, si funcionan a correr


----------



## easyridergs (10 Abr 2021)

Como hay que informarse de cómo respira el enemigo estaba viendo el telediarreo de la secta, y mira por donde que veo cómo explican que Iberia va a utilizar el IATA TRAVEL PASS, para registrar los datos de PCRs y vacunación de los viajeros entre España y Uruguay. Ese sistema de registro dicen que es blockchain y mira por donde que lo que utilizan es el Tangle de IOTA.






__





IATA Travel Pass Initiative


IATA's Travel Pass initiative aims to develop a digital platform for passengers providing information on what tests, vaccines and other measures are required prior to travel.




www.iata.org














Global Vaccine Passports Edge Closer, Speeding Arrival of the Next “Normal” | BioSpace


Vaccine passports are an interim step that can speed the return of some semblance of normality by allowing the rapidly growing numbers of vaccinated people to travel more easily and to attend typically crowded sporting events, concerts and religious services.




www.biospace.com


----------



## iaGulin (10 Abr 2021)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 623618



Me apetece desvirtuar el hilo para remarcar que esta película es el ejemplo perfecto de que se puede hacer cine de calidad en plena era progresista. Solo hacen falta ganas.


----------



## jm666 (10 Abr 2021)

yo flipo las cosas q hace el BTC ...


----------



## TradingMetales (11 Abr 2021)

Cargando más metal, Gracias IOTA. a 2.20 otra carga.


----------



## easyridergs (11 Abr 2021)

Otra prueba más de que IOTA es NOM









Zebra Savanna™ | Zebra


Zebra Savanna está en el centro de una nueva generación de aplicaciones y soluciones de empresa que transformarán digitalmente su forma de trabajar.




www.zebra.com


----------



## Integer (11 Abr 2021)

COMO me congratula abrir binance, ver la gráfica en $2, pensar que estoy mirando otra cripto y darme cuenta de que no, es la correcta.


----------



## paketazo (11 Abr 2021)

La cosa parece se empieza a mover en el chart, solo falta empezar a ver el pumpeo en los medios a nivel "dios", para saber si IOTA será la elegida para empezar a cambiar algo, o solo será un espejismo pasajero.

Personalmente y como dice siempre el @El_anarquistamualdina , IOTA al menos es algo diferente a BTC y ETH, prometiendo resolver muchos problemas que estas cadenas tienen implícitos.

Mantenernos por encima de 2$ esta semana que empieza mañana, será toda una muestra de intenciones.


----------



## HemilianoVotines (11 Abr 2021)

Ya cayó a 1'6 y recupero. Yo ya no salgo más.


----------



## Locoderemate (11 Abr 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> La cosa parece se empieza a mover en el chart, solo falta empezar a ver el pumpeo en los medios a nivel "dios", para saber si IOTA será la elegida para empezar a cambiar algo, o solo será un espejismo pasajero.
> 
> Personalmente y como dice siempre el @El_anarquistamualdina , IOTA al menos es algo diferente a BTC y ETH, prometiendo resolver muchos problemas que estas cadenas tienen implícitos.
> 
> Mantenernos por encima de 2$ esta semana que empieza mañana, será toda una muestra de intenciones.



No tengo ni puta idea pero si aguanta por encima de 2$ 24h mas, la tendencia es subida... Y sino tambien jajaja


----------



## Tito Pulo (11 Abr 2021)

Integer dijo:


> COMO me congratula abrir binance, ver la gráfica en $2, pensar que estoy mirando otra cripto y darme cuenta de que no, es la correcta.



Todos compartimos esa alegría por ver a Iota en los 2 dólares.Pero también hay que decir que si lo vemos en el entorno y momento que nos encontramos ya desde hace meses en el mundo crypto, se puede decir sin faltar a la verdad que IOTA no ha hecho absolutamente nada que no hayan hecho cientos de monedas.
Es más, desde Enero Iota ha subido de los 0,3 hasta los 2 lo que viene siendo un x6 , mientras que son muchísimas decenas de monedas que han hecho más de un x20/x30.
Y si nos vamos a calcular desde los mínimos del año pasado podemos decir lo mismo , Iota un x13 desde los 0,15 y decenas de monedas más de un x50 incluso muchos x100.
Por lo que yo al abrir un gráfico de Iota hoy día y teniendo en cuenta el momento HIPERMEGABULLISH no me provoca ninguna sorpresa.
Más bien sería una sorpresa el que no hubiera subido. O simplemente el que estemos todavía a un X3 de su ATH.

Si tan buen proyecto es, si tan disruptor, si tanto futuro le espera, si va ha encabezar el NOM , debería demostrarlo encabezando las subidas y no llendo a la cola de estas.

Se que puede parecer de impaciente pero es la cruda realidad, NO HA HECHO NADA que no haya hecho todo el mercado es decir subir,. sólo faltaba que hubiera bajado.


----------



## jm666 (11 Abr 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Todos compartimos esa alegría por ver a Iota en los 2 dólares.Pero también hay que decir que si lo vemos en el entorno y momento que nos encontramos ya desde hace meses en el mundo crypto, se puede decir sin faltar a la verdad que IOTA no ha hecho absolutamente nada que no hayan hecho cientos de monedas.
> Es más, desde Enero Iota ha subido de los 0,3 hasta los 2 lo que viene siendo un x6 , mientras que son muchísimas decenas de monedas que han hecho más de un x20/x30.
> Y si nos vamos a calcular desde los mínimos del año pasado podemos decir lo mismo , Iota un x13 desde los 0,15 y decenas de monedas más de un x50 incluso muchos x100.
> Por lo que yo al abrir un gráfico de Iota hoy día y teniendo en cuenta el momento HIPERMEGABULLISH no me provoca ninguna sorpresa.
> ...



Bueno no está mal si consideramos que tuvo un problema muy gordo hace unos años, una segunda oportunidad es muy difícil de conseguir, pero si te la dan es muy buena señal.(bajo my humilde opinión)


----------



## Covid-8M (11 Abr 2021)

A ver si pega ya un buen pepinazo de 40 o 50% y se deja de tonterias. Esto pasa como con los yonkis que pillan tolerancia y cada vez necesitan dosis mayores para notar los efectos


----------



## Integer (11 Abr 2021)

Covid-8M dijo:


> A ver si pega ya un buen pepinazo de 40 o 50% y se deja de tonterias. Esto pasa como con los yonkis que pillan tolerancia y cada vez necesitan dosis mayores para notar los efectos



Habría que estudiar seriamente la dopamina que se libera cuando ves la cripto en la que has invertido pegar un subidón así.

Tiene que estar curioso.


----------



## Covid-8M (11 Abr 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Habría que estudiar seriamente la dopamina que se libera cuando ves la cripto en la que has invertido pegar un subidón así.
> 
> Tiene que estar curioso.



Pues si, mucha expectativa hay. De hecho tengo la cartera en bolsa con mucha mas pasta que en esto y no le presto ni la mitad de atencion. Las sensaciones con cripto son mas de casino, como si en cualquier momento pudieras multiplicar por 36 o quedarte a 0
La subida de iota en 2017 fue mas vertical, en cosa de un mes se habia resulto. Hice un x10 para acabar con un x0


----------



## jm666 (11 Abr 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Habría que estudiar seriamente la dopamina que se libera cuando ves la cripto en la que has invertido pegar un subidón así.
> 
> Tiene que estar curioso.



Pues yo creo que será mas o menos 1/3 de lo que se liberará cuando llegue a $6 xDDD


----------



## Snowball (11 Abr 2021)

IOTA co-founder discloses Coordicide’s release date


The cryptocurrency market has seen the altcoins surge despite the correction witnessed in the short term. IOTA, the altcoin ranked 27th on CoinMarketCap, has grown dramatically on the charts right from the start of the month. IOTA co-founder Dominik Schiener recently did one of his systematic...




ambcrypto.com


----------



## Covid-8M (11 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Pues yo creo que será mas o menos 1/3 de lo que se liberará cuando llegue a $6 xDDD



si llega a 40 demasiado rapido igual alguno palma de sobredosis de dopamina


----------



## iaGulin (11 Abr 2021)

Covid-8M dijo:


> si llega a 40 demasiado rapido igual alguno palma de sobredosis de dopamina



Si llega a 40 la palmo de sobredosis, pero no de dopamina.


----------



## Snowball (11 Abr 2021)

Covid-8M dijo:


> si llega a 40 demasiado rapido igual alguno palma de sobredosis de dopamina



Mi hígado puede ser con la fiesta que me daria


----------



## Covid-8M (11 Abr 2021)

iaGulin dijo:


> Si llega a 40 la palmo de sobredosis, pero no de dopamina.





Snowball dijo:


> Mi hígado puede ser con la fiesta que me daria



esperemos que asi sea. Sobretodo no lo malgasteis en tonterias e invertidlo sabiamente en putas y droga


----------



## Gian Gastone (11 Abr 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> IOTA co-founder discloses Coordicide’s release date
> 
> 
> The cryptocurrency market has seen the altcoins surge despite the correction witnessed in the short term. IOTA, the altcoin ranked 27th on CoinMarketCap, has grown dramatically on the charts right from the start of the month. IOTA co-founder Dominik Schiener recently did one of his systematic...
> ...



No entiendo que quiere decir con esto:

“*I think when it comes to sharding, if I had to sum it up, I think the biggest risk is going to be building a solution that is going to kill IOTA adoption. In a similar way of how they said the biggest risk to Ethereum is Ethereum 2.0.*”

Que el mayor riesgo para IOTA es que tenga exito?


----------



## easyridergs (11 Abr 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Si tan buen proyecto es, si tan disruptor, si tanto futuro le espera, si va ha encabezar el NOM , debería demostrarlo encabezando las subidas y no llendo a la cola de estas.



El CMC no es un indicador del NOM, es un indicador de lo que el chino quiere hacer subir o bajar. El chino de momento no quiere quemar a IOTA pumpeandola a lo bestia, tiene otras mierdas para sacar pasta a incautos, tipo chain link, BNBs y otras basuras inútiles. Cuando sea el momento el chino ya tendrá gran parte del supply de IOTA de los exchanges en su bolsillo, a coste cero, y los mortales se la pumpearán atacados por el FOMO.


----------



## jm666 (11 Abr 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> No entiendo que quiere decir con esto:
> 
> “*I think when it comes to sharding, if I had to sum it up, I think the biggest risk is going to be building a solution that is going to kill IOTA adoption. In a similar way of how they said the biggest risk to Ethereum is Ethereum 2.0.*”
> 
> Que el mayor riesgo para IOTA es que tenga exito?



Creo que con el sharding podrán crear subredes para procesar transacciones y mensajes aparte del tangle principal con lo que se liberaría mucho la red de estar muy saturada, no sé si van por ahí los tiros.


----------



## jimgasolin (11 Abr 2021)

iaGulin dijo:


> Si llega a 40 la palmo de sobredosis, pero no de dopamina.



Jesucripto trasformando el agua en vino XD, gitana, pasame tu wallet, a cuantos satoshis esta el grano?xD


----------



## Tito Pulo (11 Abr 2021)




----------



## paketazo (11 Abr 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


>



Estos charts me recuerdan a @Negrofuturo. Tira líneas hacia el infinito y jamás se piensa en bajadas solo arriba forever.

Por mi que así sea.


----------



## jm666 (11 Abr 2021)

un poco antiguo pero fácil para comprender como funciona o funcionará IOTA


----------



## Tito Pulo (11 Abr 2021)

Totalmente de acuerdo en lo que comentas.
En España los foros más importantes sobre cryptos tiene a Iota como hilo con más intervenciones y visitas, incluso muy por encima de Eth y casi a la par de BTC.
En Sudamérica es exactamente igual, Iota como dices tiene muchísimo tirón,. 
Es por eso que no entiendo el poco volumen que tiene.

Y si miras la cantidad de Iotas acumuladas, el mayor porcentaje se encuentra en posesión de muy pocas manos.



IOTA tokens distribution



La gran mayoría estaremos en los pocos Gi , como mucho alguna decena.


----------



## Covid-8M (11 Abr 2021)

A ver si alguno puede reflotar el post del calendario predictivo del precio de iota. Si no recuerdo mal, mas o menos se ha cumplido hasta ahora. Creo que era un post de reddit pero entre tanta pagina no lo encuntro. No se si estaba en este hilo o en el otro


----------



## Covid-8M (11 Abr 2021)

toda la razon en lo que comentas. Eso explicaria el volumen y su relativo bajo precio. Sin embargo si el proyecto fuera realmente solido tambien supone una ventaja ya que si estuviera de moda en foros anglos hace tiempo que estaria a 10 o 15$. Precisamente lo que hace atractiva esta cripto sobre otras es que podria estar infravalorada y albergar mas potencial que el resto. Para criptos populares ya esta btc
Hablo en condicional, tambien podria ser todo humo y el mes que viene aplazar otra vez el road map o hacer un fail durante el testeo


----------



## curvilineo (12 Abr 2021)

Anoche ya superó los 2!


----------



## Integer (12 Abr 2021)

curvilineo dijo:


> Anoche ya superó los 2!



Anoche? Lleva 3 días


----------



## paketazo (12 Abr 2021)

curvilineo dijo:


> Anoche ya superó los 2!



El fin de semana fue largo... eh pillín!!


----------



## easyridergs (12 Abr 2021)

Covid-8M dijo:


> toda la razon en lo que comentas. Eso explicaria el volumen y su relativo bajo precio. Sin embargo si el proyecto fuera realmente solido tambien supone una ventaja ya que si estuviera de moda en foros anglos hace tiempo que estaria a 10 o 15$. Precisamente lo que hace atractiva esta cripto sobre otras es que podria estar infravalorada y albergar mas potencial que el resto. Para criptos populares ya esta btc
> Hablo en condicional, tambien podria ser todo humo y el mes que viene aplazar otra vez el road map o hacer un fail durante el testeo



El proyecto es sólido en el papel, si no está ya a 100$ es por que todavía toda esa teoría no está funcionando en la práctica. Lo bueno es que a día de hoy nadie ha podido demostrar que toda esa parte teórica esté equivocada, más bien al contrario.

En estos momentos lo que triunfa es BTC y ETH, que claro es lo que funciona. También proyectos que son sucedáneos de estos primeros, pero tanto estos sucedáneos como sus padres adolecen de un problema que es transcendental, carecen de usabilidad en la vida real. Aunque se han desarrollado proyectos sobre estas plataformas a la hora de la verdad no son utilizables por el gran público, un ejemplo son las DEFIs, se pueden programar sobre ETH y funcionan, pero las características intrínsecas de la red no permiten que funcionen de forma masiva y sean una alternativa sería al sistema financiero centralizado.

IOTA en si misma todavía no es apenas nada, para mí daría igual que cotizara a 5$ como a 10 céntimos, IOTA es una promesa. Pero al igual que para mi no es relevante su puesto en el CMC, parece que el chino de Binance si que ve algo en ella. IOTA todavía no es nada, tenemos Avalanche o Hashgraph que tienen paralelismos muy grandes y ya funcionan más o menos cómo se habían planteado en su plano técnico, les falta perfeccionar, pero ya son lo que se pretendía que fueran, y mira por donde que andan por detrás en su posición en el CMC con respecto a IOTA. 

Por qué el chino cuida a IOTA cuando todavía no es nada? Esto es lo que os tiene que hacer reflexionar.


----------



## Snowball (12 Abr 2021)

Covid-8M dijo:


> A ver si alguno puede reflotar el post del calendario predictivo del precio de iota. Si no recuerdo mal, mas o menos se ha cumplido hasta ahora. Creo *que era un post de reddit pero entre tanta pagina no lo encuntro*. No se si estaba en este hilo o en el otro



Creo que te refieres a este, pero dejó de tener validez hace tiempo


----------



## curvilineo (12 Abr 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> El fin de semana fue largo... eh pillín!!



Pues la verdad que sí, para que te lo voy a negar, pero no precisamente viendo datos de cryptos


----------



## jm666 (12 Abr 2021)

Fin de semana alcista, BTC subiendo casi maximos, Lunes peligroso xD


----------



## Locoderemate (12 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Fin de semana alcista, BTC subiendo casi maximos, Lunes peligroso xD



Ahora vienen 2-5horas bajistas. Veremos si aguanta. Si aguanta, por oa tarde arreon pa arriba


----------



## jm666 (12 Abr 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Ahora vienen 2-5horas bajistas. Veremos si aguanta. Si aguanta, por oa tarde arreon pa arriba



De momento aguantó bien el soporte de los $2 pero si BTC baja a 58k por ejemplo, no estaría muy seguro.


----------



## Thundercat (12 Abr 2021)

Pierde los 2$, a la mierda todo.


----------



## jm666 (12 Abr 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> Pierde los 2$, a la mierda todo.



Tranki aunque los perdiera yo diría que los volvería a ganar y además acortandole camino al BTC 

Al menos es lo que ha ido haciendo hasta ahora.


----------



## Covid-8M (12 Abr 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Creo que te refieres a este, pero dejó de tener validez hace tiempo



Si, gracias. Bueno aunque la prediccion de fechas es fallida los soportes en 1,3 y en 2 son bastante precisos. Supongo que no es muy complicado acertar eso y esta por ver si aguanta el precio actual


----------



## Locoderemate (12 Abr 2021)

Cuando se han probado los 2.11 los 2€ saben a poco


----------



## kynes (12 Abr 2021)

Si sigue subiendo a este ritmo apuesto por subida a 2.3 y se movería entre 2.1 y 2.3 esta semana.


----------



## Locoderemate (12 Abr 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Si sigue subiendo a este ritmo apuesto por subida a 2.3 y se movería entre 2.1 y 2.3 esta semana.



Esto son pajas mentales. 

La idea es que si btc no se vuelve loco ni por arriba ni por abajo el incremento del precio de iota vaya subiendo a medida que nos acerquemos al chrysalides.


----------



## Tito Pulo (12 Abr 2021)

Capaz de tirarse 2 meses otra vez para digerir los lo 2, a ver si sube ya de una vez fuerte y de manera continuada.
Y sobre todo con volumen.
Se podría fijar un poco en BNB


----------



## cholesfer (12 Abr 2021)

No se había dado la fecha de 26 o 27 de Abril para el update de Chrysalis?? Se sabe algo?.


----------



## Locoderemate (12 Abr 2021)

cholesfer dijo:


> No se había dado la fecha de 26 o 27 de Abril para el update de Chrysalis?? Se sabe algo?.



Si, en principio todo va segun lo planeado


----------



## Locoderemate (12 Abr 2021)

Yo creo que lo dificil empezara a partir de julio hasta principios del 2020. Es el coordicide. Si se logra iota to the moon, sino habra que valorer pq no se logra


----------



## Tito Pulo (12 Abr 2021)

De momento por debajo de los 2 otra vez.
Esto no se mueve hasta el 27/28.

Y lo más peligroso es que BTC corrija en algún momento bien fuerte. Llevamos ya muchos meses de desmadre en todo el mercado, BTC, SHITS, DEFI, NFT, ALTS y un poco IOTA , el caso es que es mucho tiempo y en cualquier momento vendrá el batacazo.


----------



## jm666 (12 Abr 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> De momento por debajo de los 2 otra vez.
> Esto no se mueve hasta el 27/28.
> 
> Y lo más peligroso es que BTC corrija en algún momento bien fuerte. Llevamos ya muchos meses de desmadre en todo el mercado, BTC, SHITS, DEFI, NFT, ALTS y un poco IOTA , el caso es que es mucho tiempo y en cualquier momento vendrá el batacazo.



Joer macho, que ha bajao 50 céntimos y ya nos ponemos pesimistas xD

Yo creo que ahora mismo IOTA está por encima del valor con BTC tiene que bajar un poco más para volver a subir.

Por lo tanto, puede subir BTC y tocar máximos mientras IOTA se queda un ratito quieta, pero no lo veo mucho.

Puede bajar BTC que IOTA caiga, que caerá mas, quizás consiguiendo la corrección de la que hablaba el nota del vídeo, para luego volver a subir.

O esperar un par de horas ahí haciendo el tonto y luego subir otra vez.

También se puede ir todo a la mierda bajar BTC a 20K y que los políticos dejen de cobrar sueldo por inútiles y dejen de robar, pero le veo menos probabilidades, aunque todos ganaríamos mucho más. xD


----------



## kynes (13 Abr 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Esto son pajas mentales.
> 
> La idea es que si btc no se vuelve loco ni por arriba ni por abajo el incremento del precio de iota vaya subiendo a medida que nos acerquemos al chrysalides.



Tienes toda la razón. Me bajo del carro, poca cosa llevaba ya. Me gusta mucho el proyecto de IOTA, tanto que voy a intentar sacar beneficios con XRP para volver a IOTA cargando más. 

1 IOTA = 1 XRP muy pronto , no hay quien lo pare, y empieza el FOMO bestia.


----------



## Tito Pulo (13 Abr 2021)

XRP como dijimos hace unos días nos va a alcanzar.
Parece increíble teniendo en cuenta dos cosas, 
Estábamos al triple de precio que XRP y 
Iota está a dos semanas de Chrysalis.

Iota debería estar subiendo desde hace ya días o semanas y no parar hasta Chrysalis.


----------



## Whitefang (13 Abr 2021)

Los mass media autóctonos empiezan a mencionar IOTA:









Códigos QR y tecnología 'blockchain': así se evitará la falsificación del pasaporte covid


Digital Green Pass, pasaporte de vacunación, certificado de vacunación… Son varios los nombres con los que se hace referencia al documento con el que se




www.vozpopuli.com





Aquí la frase en cuestión:

"Del mismo modo, *Zebra Technologies y la tecnológica IOTA* están trabajando en un pasaporte de vacunación con almacenamiento de datos en _blockchain_ que se ajuste a los estándares establecidos Bruselas y que sea válido tanto para formato físico como digital"


----------



## Otzi_Reloaded (13 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Joer macho, que ha bajao 50 céntimos y ya nos ponemos pesimistas xD
> 
> Yo creo que ahora mismo IOTA está por encima del valor con BTC tiene que bajar un poco más para volver a subir.
> 
> ...



Cuando Bitcoin cae, Iota cae más fuerte. Cuando Bitcoin sube, Iota sube (mas lentamente) es una shitcoin nos guste o no, y está ligada en su tendencia general al bitcoin. Y esto es así, porque su market cap viene de inversores que entran y salen de Bitcoin y Ethereum para pasar a otras Criptos cuando no hay mucho movimiento.
Y cuando todo se cae, son las que caen con mas fuerza, dicho esto no sabemos cuando de subida le queda Bitcoin antes de su caída del 30-40% habitual...no veo a Iota mas allá de 2USD, y posiblemente vuelva unos años mas a su 0,7USD.

Iota será algo cuando ciertas empresas fuertes empiecen a implantarlo a lo bestia dentro de la industria 4.0 y lo usen para intercambiar bienes y servicios con otras empresas. Entonces, si que se desvincularía del Bitcoin y andaría por libre.

Claro, que esto requiere que empresas del calibre de VW, Airbus o Tesla lo implanten, y de rebote toda su industria auxiliar. Estamos muy lejos de que eso pase, (el tangle ni siquiera funciona bien) y lo mas probable es que no suceda con Iota tal y como esta concebida, si no como una evolución de la misma.

Lo digo porque para que ese escenario sea real, el intercambio de bienes y servicios no puede estar sujeto a un valor especulativo, su valor tiene que estar relacionado con el único patrón común a todos los procesos: La energía. Y esto, no está resuelto aún en Iota. (si lo está porfavor corregidme)


----------



## jm666 (13 Abr 2021)

Otzi_Reloaded dijo:


> Cuando Bitcoin cae, Iota cae más fuerte. Cuando Bitcoin sube, Iota sube (mas lentamente) es una shitcoin nos guste o no, y está ligada en su tendencia general al bitcoin. Y esto es así, porque su market cap viene de inversores que entran y salen de Bitcoin y Ethereum para pasar a otras Criptos cuando no hay mucho movimiento.
> Y cuando todo se cae, son las que caen con mas fuerza, dicho esto no sabemos cuando de subida le queda Bitcoin antes de su caída del 30-40% habitual...no veo a Iota mas allá de 2USD, y posiblemente vuelva unos años mas a su 0,7USD.
> 
> Iota será algo cuando ciertas empresas fuertes empiecen a implantarlo a lo bestia dentro de la industria 4.0 y lo usen para intercambiar bienes y servicios con otras empresas. Entonces, si que se desvincularía del Bitcoin y andaría por libre.
> ...



Yo la veo bien, IOTA ha estado subiendo respecto a BTC ultimamente, siempre que BTC sube rápido IOTA lo hace mas tarde, hemos subido muy rápido hasta llegar a $2.15 y como es normal necesita su corrección.

IOTA no sube como XRP u otras pero lo va haciendo sin pausa de momento.

Yo sigo pensando que debería llegar a su ATH con la crisálida, que es el momento donde falló en la primera temporada.

Queramos o no, con la crisálida veremos adonde llega y tendremos una mejor idea de lo que es capaz, entonces venderemos o holdearemos, al menos yo, antes de esto yo creo que es hablar por hablar.


----------



## Gian Gastone (13 Abr 2021)

Otzi_Reloaded dijo:


> Cuando Bitcoin cae, Iota cae más fuerte. Cuando Bitcoin sube, Iota sube (mas lentamente) es una shitcoin nos guste o no, y está ligada en su tendencia general al bitcoin. Y esto es así, porque su market cap viene de inversores que entran y salen de Bitcoin y Ethereum para pasar a otras Criptos cuando no hay mucho movimiento.
> Y cuando todo se cae, son las que caen con mas fuerza, dicho esto no sabemos cuando de subida le queda Bitcoin antes de su caída del 30-40% habitual...no veo a Iota mas allá de 2USD, y posiblemente vuelva unos años mas a su 0,7USD.
> 
> Iota será algo cuando ciertas empresas fuertes empiecen a implantarlo a lo bestia dentro de la industria 4.0 y lo usen para intercambiar bienes y servicios con otras empresas. Entonces, si que se desvincularía del Bitcoin y andaría por libre.
> ...



*Zebra Technologies International, LLC* es fabricante de impresoras de etiquetas de código de barras, impresoras/codificadoras de etiquetas RFID e impresoras de tarjetas. La empresa tiene la base situada en Vernon Hills, Illinois, Estados Unidos de América.

Zebra vende sus productos en más de 100 países alrededor del mundo y s*us impresoras son usadas por el 90 por ciento de las compañías de "Fortune 500".*








Zebra Technologies - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




The combination of RFID and scanning technologies with DLT opens up a new world of novel, decentralised supply chain applications, enabling secure, trusted and immutable data exchange. Zebra and IOTA Foundation are facilitating developers to build and test those applications through simple but yet powerful REST APIs directly connected to the IOTA Tangle DLT.




__





Introducing Zebra Savanna and the IOTA Track and Trace Ledger API | Developer Portal







developer.zebra.com


----------



## Tito Pulo (13 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Yo la veo bien, IOTA ha estado subiendo respecto a BTC ultimamente, siempre que BTC sube rápido IOTA lo hace mas tarde, hemos subido muy rápido hasta llegar a $2.15 y como es normal necesita su corrección.
> 
> IOTA no sube como XRP u otras pero lo va haciendo sin pausa de momento.
> 
> ...



De acuerdo en todo menos en lo de que hemos subido muy rápido hasta los 2, se ha pegado dos meses entre 1,3 y 1,6 mientras todo multiplicaba por mucho, y eso es tomárselo con muuuuucha calma.
Y consecuentemente lo de que es normal que tenga su corrección tampoco lo veo, cuando esa subida ha sido de lo más pausada y pesada.

Si Iota ha subido rápido como lo está haciendo el resto.xd??

Esperemos que la próxima semana la subida sí que sea rápida y de una vez se acerque a su ATH.

Y rezemos porque BTC siga lateralizando o subiendo un poco, está todo el mercado enfomadisimo, mucho hype y todo desmadrado.
Y parece que esto tenga que ser lo normal y que durará siempre.
Todos sabemos que no será así.


----------



## Suburban2 (13 Abr 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> *Zebra Technologies International, LLC* es fabricante de impresoras de etiquetas de código de barras, impresoras/codificadoras de etiquetas RFID e impresoras de tarjetas. La empresa tiene la base situada en Vernon Hills, Illinois, Estados Unidos de América.
> 
> Zebra vende sus productos en más de 100 países alrededor del mundo y s*us impresoras son usadas por el 90 por ciento de las compañías de "Fortune 500".*
> 
> ...



Algo sabia de la conexion entre Zebra e IOTA, solo decir que conozco la marca ya que es la que te dan por defecto muchos servicios contratados a terceros (impresion de pases de seguridad por ejemplo) y en campos donde hay poca eleccion. Tambien se que sus modelos mas avanzados buscan integracion con alarmas, sistemas de seguridad, de proceso de datos etc. Solo con esa cia se abren muchas puertas y muchas posibilidades de otros usos, facilitaciones etc. 

Dueños ademas de Motorola Solutions.


----------



## jm666 (13 Abr 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> De acuerdo en todo menos en lo de que hemos subido muy rápido hasta los 2, se ha pegado dos meses entre 1,3 y 1,6 mientras todo multiplicaba por mucho, y eso es tomárselo con muuuuucha calma.
> Y consecuentemente lo de que es normal que tenga su corrección tampoco lo veo, cuando esa subida ha sido de lo más pausada y pesada.
> 
> Si Iota ha subido rápido como lo está haciendo el resto.xd??
> ...



Sí bueno, quería decir que ha subido muy rápido para lo que es IOTA xD, va a su ritmo, no se ni por qué, ni que significa, pero va a su pt bola.

Yo creo que BTC debería tocar 64k o 65k a partir de ahi puede bajar un poco, pero no veo un super hostión de momento, creo que nos da tiempo de sobra para la crisálida.


No sé lo que pasará al final , pero, supongo que lo sabremos dentro de muy poco.


----------



## Covid-8M (13 Abr 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> De acuerdo en todo menos en lo de que hemos subido muy rápido hasta los 2, se ha pegado dos meses entre 1,3 y 1,6 mientras todo multiplicaba por mucho, y eso es tomárselo con muuuuucha calma.
> Y consecuentemente lo de que es normal que tenga su corrección tampoco lo veo, cuando esa subida ha sido de lo más pausada y pesada.
> 
> Si Iota ha subido rápido como lo está haciendo el resto.xd??
> ...



Ha subido un 400% en 2 meses y poco. Solo sigo un poco eth y btc por lo que no tengo ni idea de lo que hacen las demas. Pero me extraña mucho que TODO suba mas que iota. Puede ser que tengas el "efecto cola de supermercado" y te parece que todas las demas avanzan mas rapido o realmente es asi?


----------



## Tito Pulo (13 Abr 2021)

Pues un poco de ese efecto no te voy a negar que pueda tener, pero no es broma que hay muchas decenas, pero muchas decenas que han subido el doble, el triple y el cuatriple que Iota.

La impaciencia me mata, lo reconozco. 
Por eso no valgo para el tradeo.

Ahora parece que despierta, la tenemos en 2,16 .
A ver si no para hasta Chrysalis.


----------



## jm666 (13 Abr 2021)

Pensaba que había cambiado a segunda pero creo que sigue en tercera.

Si es así mañana es muy probable que toque $2.35, hast es posible hoy $2.30 si supera la resistencia de $2.20, siempre con el beneplacito de BTC por supuesto.


----------



## Nostalgia (13 Abr 2021)

si me la suben a 20 me vacuno todas las veces que me lo pidan y me tatuo la cara de soros letssgooooo jamao


----------



## cholesfer (13 Abr 2021)

To the moon no se, pero mientras llegue a la cúpula del domo voy satisfecho.


----------



## paketazo (13 Abr 2021)

Debe entrar en el top 10 no os adelantéis

Sobre 5$ o 6$ por ahora creo que podéis tirar un cohete.

Una cosa es que la tecnología funcione, y otra que se haga mainstream como ETH ... eso lleva tiempo


----------



## Covid-8M (13 Abr 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Pues un poco de ese efecto no te voy a negar que pueda tener, pero no es broma que hay muchas decenas, pero muchas decenas que han subido el doble, el triple y el cuatriple que Iota.
> 
> La impaciencia me mata, lo reconozco.
> Por eso no valgo para el tradeo.
> ...



Tengo entendido que hay mas de un millar de cryptos. Si te fijas en las que mejor lo hacen es complicado estar en el podio. Mientras no caiga a plomo como la ultima vez es que la cosa va bien. Creo que la clave mas adelante sera buscar buen punto de salida.


----------



## paketazo (13 Abr 2021)

Si por mi fuera, ojalá que fuera Monero la que se termine haciendo mainstream y sea la que se usara para todo. Así debería de ser el dinero, totalmente anónimo y no trazable. Solo las partes que cierran el contrato deberían de conocerlo salvo que ellos mismos decidan hacerlo publico.

Llevo IOTA como todos sabéis, pero mis ideas van en la antítesis de este modelo totalitario de control y sometimiento.


----------



## Nostalgia (13 Abr 2021)

todos tenemos un precio, no creo que 4 pinchazos me hicieran mas daño o menos libre que doblar el lomo 8h diarias durante toda mi vida, si me ofrecieran la libertad financiera a cambio de volverme pro nwo cuelgo hasta la bandera de israel en la ventana


----------



## Covid-8M (13 Abr 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Si por mi fuera, ojalá que fuera Monero la que se termine haciendo mainstream y sea la que se usara para todo. Así debería de ser el dinero, totalmente anónimo y no trazable. Solo las partes que cierran el contrato deberían de conocerlo salvo que ellos mismos decidan hacerlo publico.
> 
> Llevo IOTA como todos sabéis, pero mis ideas van en la antítesis de este modelo totalitario de control y sometimiento.



Eso es precisamente lo peor de iota. Si llega a implantarse como standard de pago como gestionaran lo de la cotizacion. Otras criptos son libres para subir hasta el infinito o desaparecer pero en este caso no entiendo que pasaria. Iota tiene mas pinta de empresa, si esto fueran acciones su implantacion seria muy buena noticia pero que yo sepa no hay ningun compromiso por parte de la fundacion con "los inversores"


----------



## Nostalgia (13 Abr 2021)

como si fuera a cambiar algo tener o no tener iota, o vacunarse o no, aquí estamos todos para lo mismo que es el dinero, dejaos de gilipolleces


----------



## Thundercat (13 Abr 2021)

Lo mismo pienso yo xD, las multiplicaciones esas que dice no me cuadran con las fechas.

Hoy mismo he mirado la gráfica de Cardano y el comportamiento es similar a IOTA.


----------



## Locoderemate (13 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 626937
> 
> 
> Pensaba que había cambiado a segunda pero creo que sigue en tercera.
> ...



Asi bajara jeje

Fuera bromas, interesantes lineas


----------



## Locoderemate (13 Abr 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Si por mi fuera, ojalá que fuera Monero la que se termine haciendo mainstream y sea la que se usara para todo. Así debería de ser el dinero, totalmente anónimo y no trazable. Solo las partes que cierran el contrato deberían de conocerlo salvo que ellos mismos decidan hacerlo publico.
> 
> Llevo IOTA como todos sabéis, pero mis ideas van en la antítesis de este modelo totalitario de control y sometimiento.



Igual se podrian generar aplicaciones que enmascaren las direcciones de transaccion en iota


----------



## jm666 (13 Abr 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Igual se podrian generar aplicaciones que enmascaren las direcciones de transaccion en iota



No entiendo que quieres decir, para que enmascarar?, te creas otra address y listo no?


----------



## TradingMetales (13 Abr 2021)

La de kilos que estoy ganando con Iota. A este ritmo rompo el comex   . 2.4 próxima venta 100K iotas.


----------



## Nostalgia (13 Abr 2021)

Te puedes librar del nwo, vete al campo alejado de las grandes urbes, monta un huerto y pon placas solares y a vivir como hacian nuestros abuelos.
Sería lo que debería hacer un antisistema, pero por lo visto es más comodo hacerlo en un foro detrás de una pantalla. Ya se que el dinero no es lo más importante, pero aún así los que controlan el mundo casualmente son los que tienen en su poder la impresión de este, por eso digo que todos tenemos un precio, el ser humano es así.

Respondeme si quieres que ya dejo el offtopic, mejor hablar de iota que es para lo que estamos


----------



## cholesfer (14 Abr 2021)

Estamos en 2'21 señores, y subiendo.


----------



## su IGWT (14 Abr 2021)

Cuando saldra firefly para hacer la migracion de las iotas?


----------



## Integer (14 Abr 2021)

su IGWT dijo:


> Cuando saldra firefly para hacer la migracion de las iotas?



A partir del 21


----------



## Tito Pulo (14 Abr 2021)

Que mi entrada en 2018 fue una mierda no es ningún secreto, fue un mierdon y me comí casi tres años de bajada.
Pero que sé multiplicar ya te digo yo que sí, que hasta ahí llego.
Y el cálculo es muy sencillo, solo tienes que cojer la misma fecha de cualquier moneda, sean mínimos de Marzo de 2020 o cualquier otra y los precios a los que están ahora y no hay que ser un erudito en matemáticas para ver qué sí que Iota ha subido, pero que las demás salvo Neo, Eos y pocas más han subido mucho más que Iota.

Decís que ADA ha tenido el mismo comportamiento que Iota...vamos no fastidies,..ADA ha reventando hace ya tiempo su antiguo ATH y ha subido tres veces más que Iota.

Por ejemplo ahora están subiendo todas las viejas Alts, todas más que IOTA y en cuanto ha bajado un poco todas han caído menos que IOTA.

A lo que voy es a que Iota sube arrastrada por la subida de todo el mercado, acompaña pero siempre por detrás en las subidas, no veo que se diferencie o destaque por esos magníficos fundamentales que estan a días de ser una realidad.
Sube porque todo sube sin más y es de las que menos lo ha hecho y eso es impepinable.


----------



## Integer (14 Abr 2021)

Vende ya, está clarísimo.


----------



## Tito Pulo (14 Abr 2021)

Cualquier gráfica en mensual te muestra la diferencia entre las subidas en muchas y la subida en IOTA. He cogido unas cuantas, pero es que puedes ir picando monedas y todas tienen velones en los últimos meses que dejan muy atrás otros precios pasados.
Y en el caso de Iota NO es así.
Es una realidad, nada inventado.
Sólo espero que cambie y se una ya a las subidas de verdad.


----------



## Tito Pulo (14 Abr 2021)

Pero vamos que podía haber cogido 100 gráficas más.
Y todas son parecidas, han pasado con mucho sus Ath mientras IOTA está a un X3 aún.

Fijaros hoy el volumen de todas las viejas que suben, solo en BINANCE con volúmenes de miles de millones, o por lo menos cientos de millones, DOGE que es una risa con una subida estratosferica desde hace meses y hoy otra vez un 80% y un volumen de locura,
Mientras IOTA que es lo más, con un paupérrimo volumen, la que menos con diferencia, 70mill.

Lo que quiero decir es que tiene que dar ya sí o sí un golpe en la mesa y subir decididamente por ella misma, lo que significa y el futuro que le espera y además hacerlo con volumen y no arrastrada por el resto.


----------



## Integer (14 Abr 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Pero vamos que podía haber cogido 100 gráficas más.
> Y todas son parecidas, han pasado con mucho sus Ath mientras IOTA está a un X3 aún.
> 
> Fijaros hoy el volumen de todas las viejas que suben, solo en BINANCE con volúmenes de miles de millones, o por lo menos cientos de millones, DOGE que es una risa con una subida estratosferica desde hace meses y hoy otra vez un 80% y un volumen de locura,
> ...



Pues ya te has contestado sólo, llevamos tiempo diciéndolo.

Todavía no hay volumen.

La cosa buena es que cada vez que ha subido el volumen el precio ha respondido, y cuando se ha perdido el volumen el precio se ha ido manteniendo.


----------



## Thundercat (14 Abr 2021)

Si es bueno que suba sin volumen, eso es que no hay oferta. Pero no ha hecho un x3, ha hecho más de un x10 por lo menos de aquí a hace 4-5 meses, estaba a 15-20 céntimos.


----------



## Tito Pulo (14 Abr 2021)

Es evidente que me hubiese ido mejor en DOGE y en más de 50 o 100 monedas más que en IOTA.
Pero qué le voy ha hacer, aposté por este proyecto pensando en que sería de los que más subiera.

Y no ha sido así, es de lo que me quejo.
No pretendo que sea la que más sube, ni de las 10 primeras., pero tampoco de las que menos cuando tanto prometen 

Para bajar si que es de las mejores fíjate tú.
Perdidos los 2 dólares de nuevo.
No quiero imaginar si el BTC se despeñase bien.


----------



## Locoderemate (14 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 626937
> 
> 
> Pensaba que había cambiado a segunda pero creo que sigue en tercera.
> ...



Vaya, al final se nos ha desinchado


----------



## jm666 (14 Abr 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Vaya, al final se nos ha desinchado



Cuando el BTC esta revuelto no hay nada que hacer, en cuanto se calme volverá a subir me imagino, pero no iba mal encaminado, llegó a $2.25


----------



## TradingMetales (14 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Cuando el BTC esta revuelto no hay nada que hacer, en cuanto se calme volverá a subir me imagino, pero no iba mal encaminado, llegó a $2.25



Aún no pude comprar toda la plata barata en monedas que me da Iota a 2.2, así que vuelvo a estar dentro con las sobras, a ver si sube antes que una nueva oferta metalera, o más y que me compense la oferta anterior que he comprado hoy.


----------



## davitin (14 Abr 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> Si es bueno que suba sin volumen, eso es que no hay oferta. Pero no ha hecho un x3, ha hecho más de un x10 por lo menos de aquí a hace 4-5 meses, estaba a 15-20 céntimos.



Ya, pero a los que estamos pillados desde el 2017 nos importa un rabo que se haya hecho un X10 desde los 7 céntimos, aquí muchos compramos bastante más caro en aquella subida, asi que dejad de repetir esa memez.


----------



## davitin (14 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Aún no pude comprar toda la plata barata en monedas que me da Iota a 2.2, así que vuelvo a estar dentro con las sobras, a ver si sube antes que una nueva oferta metalera, o más y que me compense la oferta anterior que he comprado hoy.



Tú que eres como el del "quiero queso" pero con la plata, no?


----------



## jm666 (14 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Aún no pude comprar toda la plata barata en monedas que me da Iota a 2.2, así que vuelvo a estar dentro con las sobras, a ver si sube antes que una nueva oferta metalera, o más y que me compense la oferta anterior que he comprado hoy.



Pues ahora ni idea, todo descolocado, además se me actualizo el laptop y me ha borrado todas las lineas que tenia trazadas, asi que ahora mismo estoy mas perdido que carracuca xD, lo que si parece es BTC se ha calmado asi que espero que suba un poco.


----------



## TradingMetales (14 Abr 2021)

A mi esto de hacer grid trading, de vender cuando sube y recomprar cuando baja, por zonas fijas y cantidades fijas, me encanta. Ahora, cuanto más baje Iota, más trataré de meterme. Si está a 1.2 por ejemplo, empezaría a vender parte de plata para ir recomprando los 300K que llevo vendidos por arriba. Yo le juego a ratios y a las coberturas. por eso mismo pasé BTC a IOTAS, por ratios. Y sigo pensando que iota está barato, por lo que iré jugando con eso. Me quedó claro que puedo usar Iotas, y pagar con ellos, y usarlos aunque no tenga iotas. Eso no me lo permite la plata, tengo que tenerla para usarla y además, en algún momento escaseará demasiado como para no tenerla en mano.


----------



## paketazo (14 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> A mi esto de hacer grid trading, de vender cuando sube y recomprar cuando baja, por zonas fijas y cantidades fijas, me encanta. Ahora, cuanto más baje Iota, más trataré de meterme. Si está a 1.2 por ejemplo, empezaría a vender parte de plata para ir recomprando los 300K que llevo vendidos por arriba. Yo le juego a ratios y a las coberturas. por eso mismo pasé BTC a IOTAS, por ratios. Y sigo pensando que iota está barato, por lo que iré jugando con eso. Me quedó claro que puedo usar Iotas, y pagar con ellos, y usarlos aunque no tenga iotas. Eso no me lo permite la plata, tengo que tenerla para usarla y además, en algún momento escaseará demasiado como para no tenerla en mano.



Me interesa saber como logras darle liquidez a la plata. ¿tienes una tienda o algo así?

Yo en una ocasión para sacarme de encima 500 onzas tuve que descontar y esperar bastante.

Con el oro no tengo ese problema.

Un saludo


----------



## cholesfer (14 Abr 2021)

Yo entiendo poco de esto aunque voy cargadito de IOTAs, de hecho en la segunda corrección de hoy he aprovechadado para cargar 500$ más en iotas, eso sí, la siguiente corrección me la he comido a base de bien y hubiera podido comprar a poco menos de 2$....pero el caso es que...

... ahora mismo, a las 19:15pm, tengo 9 ventanas abiertas, 8 con criptos que poseo, y 1 de BTC como "guía". Es tan simple como ver que desde las correcciones de hoy, con ellas incluidas, todas son un calco de BTC...excepto IOTA (y un poco AVAX aunque aquí está jugando con su ATH) 

Así que algo tendrá esta cosa, no se si es del NWO o de unos flipaos que montaron un Tangleado. Mis conocimientos no son tan profundos....pero algo tiene esta mierda.

Confiad, yo al menos lo hago, y eso que mi primera compra fue hace un par de meses gracias a este foro.

Así que os doy las gracias por la información, el acceso al conocimiento, y por dedicar aquí parte de vuestro tiempo.

Confiad.


----------



## Thundercat (14 Abr 2021)

Esta moneda es la tapada, es la del NWO.


----------



## Tito Pulo (15 Abr 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> Esta moneda es la tapada, es la del NWO.



Pues a ver si se destapa ya de una vez, porque como BTC haga triple techo sobre la zona de los 65/67k y se vaya abajo, se va a quedar bien tapada/enterrada por un tiempo largo.
Y nos vamos a quedar con cara de NOM justo en la salida de Chrysalis.

Es que imaginar si no se hubieran retrasado y tuviéramos Chrysalis en marcha desde hace mes.
Con el mercado en megabullrun donde estaríamos.


----------



## Tito Pulo (15 Abr 2021)

Te doy un me gusta porque lo que has escrito me encanta.
Pero lo podemos basar en algo?
No sé, para que podemos creer en ello con más facilidad.

Que va ha llegar una corrección gorda es de cajón porque.
-No puede subir eternamente y de manera continuada.
- En anteriores BULLRUN siempre tuvo sus caídas del 30/40%,
- Esto funciona a ciclos y llevamos un año seguido de subida en BTC.
- Hay que acojonar a los cuñaos y todos los garrulos que han entrado en estos meses y se están forrando, aunque después continúe subiendo.


----------



## Mig29 (15 Abr 2021)

@Tito Pulo , el problema que tienes es que te fijas mucho en el anterior ATH de IOTA que fue una anomalía fruto de la especulación mas bestial en el 2017.


Tito Pulo dijo:


> Te doy un me gusta porque lo que has escrito me encanta.
> Pero lo podemos basar en algo?
> No sé, para que podemos creer en ello con más facilidad.
> 
> ...



No creo que veamos caídas como las anteriores. BTC se ha convertido en sistémico, esta entrando mucho dinero institucional, y por eso esta subiendo tanto ahora. Cuando IOTA demuestre lo que puede hacer, ira subiendo mas.


----------



## Tito Pulo (15 Abr 2021)

Mig29 dijo:


> @Tito Pulo , el problema que tienes es que te fijas mucho en el anterior ATH de IOTA que fue una anomalía fruto de la especulación mas bestial en el 2017.
> 
> No creo que veamos caídas como las anteriores. BTC se ha convertido en sistémico, esta entrando mucho dinero institucional, y por eso esta subiendo tanto ahora. Cuando IOTA demuestre lo que puede hacer, ira subiendo mas.



Ostras, pues ahora se están dando anomalías cada día, cada semana y cada mes,. pero muchísimas anomalías, los ATH se han pulverizado en centenas de monedas, no sé por qué Iota debería ser la única o de las pocas que no lo haga.

Fíjate hoy por ejemplo en VET, pon un gráfico mensual, lo LINK, o muchas otras todas con subidas de más del x 60 y habiendo dejado en el recuerdo sus ATH.


----------



## Mig29 (15 Abr 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Ostras, pues ahora se están dando anomalías cada día, cada semana y cada mes,. pero muchísimas anomalías, los ATH se han pulverizado en centenas de monedas, no sé por qué Iota debería ser la única o de las pocas que no lo haga.
> 
> Fíjate hoy por ejemplo en VET, pon un gráfico mensual, lo LINK, o muchas otras todas con subidas de más del x 60 y habiendo dejado en el recuerdo sus ATH.



Están en estadios diferentes. IOTA de aquellas estaba completamente en pañales, era poco mas que una idea y un equipo de niñatos, y llego a cotizar a casi el triple que ahora.
Los proyectos que están ahora arriba tienen mas camino andado(hay alguno puramente especulativo que se desinflara como le paso a IOTA).


----------



## Tito Pulo (15 Abr 2021)

Pues sí alguno sube solamente por especulación y otros porque funcionan y otros porque ya han andado camino..
Yo diría que Iota podría hacerlo también por alguna de esas razones.

Algunas veces da la sensación de que se buscan justificaciónes por todos los rincones para el comportamiento aletargado, pesado y cansino en Iota , y también para su paupérrimo volumen.

O es porque se empieza de cero, o es porque aún no ha demostrado que funciona a las mil maravillas, o porque tiene un pasado dudoso y empañado por disputas, o porque está en pocos Exchanges, o porque no se da a la especulación ( algo que no entiendo).
En fin , que las hay de todos los colores y formas las justificaciones,. Debe ser la única que tenga que demostrar tanto.


----------



## easyridergs (15 Abr 2021)

Tito pulo relájate, la cagaste al entrar, a ver si la vas a cagar al salir. Esos nervios son malos.


----------



## paketazo (15 Abr 2021)

IOTA debería de empezar a despertar esta semana, si no vemos 2,30$ en 4 o 5 días, será raro.


paketazo dijo:


> Me interesa saber como logras darle liquidez a la plata. ¿tienes una tienda o algo así?
> 
> Yo en una ocasión para sacarme de encima 500 onzas tuve que descontar y esperar bastante.
> 
> ...



up


----------



## Nostalgia (15 Abr 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> IOTA debería de empezar a despertar esta semana, si no vemos 2,30$ en 4 o 5 días, será raro.
> 
> up



se está acercando la dominancia de btc a un punto clave, si se da el rebote podría haber un traspase temporal de dinero de alts a btc


----------



## cholesfer (15 Abr 2021)

Nostalgia dijo:


> se está acercando la dominancia de btc a un punto clave, si se da el rebote podría haber un traspase temporal de dinero de alts a btc
> Ver archivo adjunto 628602



Y explicado para Dummies?


----------



## Nostalgia (15 Abr 2021)

cholesfer dijo:


> Y explicado para Dummies?



la dominancia de btc es el porcentaje del pastel que tiene este en todo el cryptomercado, si esta sube es que suele haber un traspase de dinero de las alts a btc, y si baja pues viceversa, también puede ser que este entrando o saliendo más dinero a btc que a las alts o al reves. En la grafica lleva una caida fuerte y se esta acercando a una tendencial y un poco más abajo se encuentra un soporte que ha respetado varias veces en el pasado, por lo que puede ser que llegado a ese punto haya un rebote hacia arriba con el correspondiente traspase de dinero a btc


la altseason ha sido esto, lleva cayendo la dominancia de btc desde los 73% hasta los 53%


----------



## Tito Pulo (15 Abr 2021)

Pues es justo lo que hablábamos ya hace días,
Que BTC debe corregir en algún momento ,
Y que la dominancia ha bajado muchísimo llegando muy cerca ya del 50% y puede que en ese punto;
O haya trasvase como decis de Alts a BTC y por lo tanto Iota bajaría.
O haya corrección de BTC y de todo el mercado y por lo tanto Iota también bajaría.

Y lo jodido es que todo se puede desencadenar en poco más de una semana, justo cuando nos sale Chrysalis.
Ya verás tú el NOM que nos vamos a comer.
Que espero que no, eh.,!
Pero cada vez se pone esto más peligroso.

* Por cierto 010001100101100101010111100111
tengo que reconocer que me ha encantado tu analogía de Iota con el adolescente rarito que no pinchara hasta que pasen años..jajajaj... genial


----------



## Nostalgia (15 Abr 2021)

se están riendo de nuestra inteligencia pumpeando el doge, no se quien coño compra esa basura, dan ganas de meterle un short


----------



## davitin (15 Abr 2021)

Nostalgia dijo:


> se están riendo de nuestra inteligencia pumpeando el doge, no se quien coño compra esa basura, dan ganas de meterle un short



Me intriga tu nick y esa foto de tu avatar...es una chica con la nariz sangrando?


----------



## Nostalgia (15 Abr 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Me intriga tu nick y esa foto de tu avatar...es una chica con la nariz sangrando?



el nick simplemente es por que soy de añorar el pasado, todo me parecia más real, o debe ser que el paso de los años da asco. La foto una tía random sin más, que parece que le gusta la zarpa


----------



## Tito Pulo (16 Abr 2021)

Pues yo lo que veo es que seguimos igual .
Iota subiendo arrastrada y casi obligada por el resto del mercado que está verde a rabiar.
Eos, Neo, TRX, todas subiendo bien fuerte y además día tras día.
Además lo hacen con volúmenes de cientos de millones, y no hablemos de DOGE con una subida y volumen brutal, se dice que entrará en Coinbase incluso.
Mientras , nuestra Iota subiendo un 2% como he dicho simplemente arrastrada por el resto y con un volumen de risa.
Esto ya pasa a ser más que mosqueante.
No interesa a nadie.
Se están perdiendo días, semanas y meses de BULLRUN acojonantes, el coste de perdida de oportunidad es grande.


----------



## Integer (16 Abr 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> IOTA debería de empezar a despertar esta semana, si no vemos 2,30$ en 4 o 5 días, será raro.
> 
> up



Pues aquí los tenemos.

$2,39 hace un rato, $2,29 ahora


----------



## Parlakistan (16 Abr 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Pues yo lo que veo es que seguimos igual .
> Iota subiendo arrastrada y casi obligada por el resto del mercado que está verde a rabiar.
> Eos, Neo, TRX, todas subiendo bien fuerte y además día tras día.
> Además lo hacen con volúmenes de cientos de millones, y no hablemos de DOGE con una subida y volumen brutal, se dice que entrará en Coinbase incluso.
> ...



No entiendo tanta queja, ha subido bastante más que el mercado desde mínimos, te fijas solo en las coins que han subido más, pero no miras las que han bajado. Mira como están Dash, neo, zcash, omisego, etc, etc, etc. Muy pocas monedas han superado el ATH previo, el de IOTA es muy bestia, se marcó un x17 en 2017 y lo hizo en 15 días. Yo estoy seguro de que va a llegar a los máximos y creo que los va a superar. Lo que no se puede es estar en un sinvivir cuando encima se está ganando dinero.


----------



## cholesfer (16 Abr 2021)

Alguien sabe explicar esos saltos. Entrada masiva e instantánea de dinero?


----------



## Integer (16 Abr 2021)

cholesfer dijo:


> Alguien sabe explicar esos saltos. Entrada masiva e instantánea de dinero?



Entrada de capitales no, al menos no en binance. El volumen es similar al de estos días.

Pero si no hay órdenes de venta el precio sube como la espuma.

Os pongo la banda sonora de esta mañana:


----------



## paketazo (16 Abr 2021)

cholesfer dijo:


> Alguien sabe explicar esos saltos. Entrada masiva e instantánea de dinero?



1,6 millones hasta 4$, presupongo que ese es el motivo.

Cuando alguien pretende comprar rápido una cantidad potente, pasan dos cosas, 

1- Poco papel en el mercado

2-Los bots retiran las ordenes de venta al ínstate al detectar ese tipo de compras.

Creo que si quieren subir a IOTA un 100% por ejemplo, lo pueden hacer con poco volumen y de un plumazo (un par de horas)


----------



## Bob Page (16 Abr 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Pues yo lo que veo es que seguimos igual .
> Iota subiendo arrastrada y casi obligada por el resto del mercado que está verde a rabiar.
> Eos, Neo, TRX, todas subiendo bien fuerte y además día tras día.
> Además lo hacen con volúmenes de cientos de millones, y no hablemos de DOGE con una subida y volumen brutal, se dice que entrará en Coinbase incluso.
> ...



Sois MUY pesados.

Yo lo que veo justo ahora en la gráfica a un año de Coingeko es que BTC ha hecho 825% frente a USD a 12 meses y IOTA 1429%.

Se supone que si estamos aquí es porque partimos de la premisa de que vemos cierto potencial rupturista y diferenciador en IOTA, acertado o no y que puede alcanzar cierto grado de autonomía. Si confías en esa premisa, compararla día a día (ya el colmo, suba o baje) con otras shitcoins o argumentar que el shitcoinbullrun es el único modo de hacerse atractiva es absurdo. Y si no confías en la premisa de partida (lo cual es razonable) entonces igualmente pierdes el tiempo comparándola con otras, porque IOTA se irá a la mierda a medio plazo y tampoco seguirá el camino del resto. Para bien y para mal se acabará por desligar e irá a su bola.

Más tranquilidad y menos internet...


----------



## Gusman (16 Abr 2021)

Que Exchange recomendais para entrar en iota?


----------



## paketazo (16 Abr 2021)

Hemos pasado en unas semanas del puesto 40º al 24º en coingecko, para el top 10º que vaticino ahora mismo IOTA debería capitalizar del entorno de 20 mil millones, lo que nos da un precio unitario MIOTA de 7$, que pienso podríamos tocar en esta singladura de mercado.

Ojo, hablo de este mercado ahora, si BTC cae la mitad, IOTA con ponerse a 3,5$ podría entrar en ese top 10º, y si BTC dobla precisaría 14$, siempre que el mercado por encima de IOTA reaccionase peor que BTC y IOTA lo mejorase, que justo ahí está la clave de todo lo que se lleva diciendo sobre IOTA estos años.

Si IOTA no remonta en satoshis estamos "clavados" a BTC, pero ojo, si vemos un chart de IOTA/BTC que siempre se olvida, pues tenemos esto:

0,0003BTC en un potencial bull run de IOTA si miramos al pasado, lo que nos da a precios actuales de BTC en dólares, un bonito número de casi un 10X desde aquí, o sea, sobre 23$ para retomar lo máximos en BTC.

Fijaros que en el pasado este se logró en unas 5 semanas, y el mercado suele ser muy cabrón y repetir patrones.

Se os permite seguir soñando, pero procurad tener los pies en el suelo, y recordad, no llega con que funcione, ha se hacerse mainstream.


----------



## Ndynamite (16 Abr 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Que Exchange recomendais para entrar en iota?



Binance, bitfinex


----------



## Ndynamite (16 Abr 2021)

A mi lo que me está gustando bastante es que Iota cada vez sigue menos el precio de BTC, no como sucede con el resto de monedas basura que están por delante


----------



## Integer (16 Abr 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Hemos pasado en unas semanas del puesto 40º al 24º en coingecko, para el top 10º que vaticino ahora mismo IOTA debería capitalizar del entorno de 20 mil millones, lo que nos da un precio unitario MIOTA de 7$, que pienso podríamos tocar en esta singladura de mercado.
> 
> Ojo, hablo de este mercado ahora, si BTC cae la mitad, IOTA con ponerse a 3,5$ podría entrar en ese top 10º, y si BTC dobla precisaría 14$, siempre que el mercado por encima de IOTA reaccionase peor que BTC y IOTA lo mejorase, que justo ahí está la clave de todo lo que se lleva diciendo sobre IOTA estos años.
> 
> ...



Si BTC pierde otro 15% de dominancia vuelve a mínimos históricos (de dominancia) que se corresponden a diciembre de 2017.

Todavía no ha entrado lo gordo a IOTA, seguimos en volúmenes paupérrimos.

Doge está moviendo ahora mismo 8400 millones de USDT en binance. IOTA está en 71 millones.

Podemos tocar el cielo, pero dependemos de la entrada de capital. Y la entrada de capital puede venir por fundamentales (más lento) o por puro juego de mercado. Pero poder, se puede.




Lo que más miedo me da es que BTC quede sin volumen y precio estable, que vendrían a ser los comerciantes de tulipanes mirándose unos a otros en plan... tonto el último, if you know what i mean.


----------



## TradingMetales (16 Abr 2021)

Esto de levantarme, ver como cae todo y ver mis iotas subir... me da un buen humor mañanero.... Y ciode.net diciéndome que queda poca plata. Tal vez tenga que empezar a vender paquetes más grandes. Y ya dejar de martillear con Iotas, dejarlos más a largo sin metalizar. No da respiro ni a recompras.


----------



## Thundercat (16 Abr 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Que Exchange recomendais para entrar en iota?



Binance o Bitfinex.


----------



## Thundercat (16 Abr 2021)

Este chicharro está loco, todo en rojo e IOTA subiendo con poquísimo volumen, como la pumpeen se va a 7$


----------



## TradingMetales (16 Abr 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> Este chicharro está loco, todo en rojo e IOTA subiendo con poquísimo volumen, como la pumpeen se va a 7$



Como se vaya a 7 muy rápido el que se va de aquí soy yo. Luego ya escucharéis algo que si falta plata en España y tal. Y Luego ya me vuelvo a pasar a Iota, no sé que me pasa que amo esta mierda y al equipo.


----------



## easyridergs (16 Abr 2021)

Quien cojones quiere vender ahora sus IOTAs cuando está a punto de nacer, la peña quiere comprar.

Curiosamente ayer la parienta me dijo que viendo la secta pilló un momento que hablaban de BTC, en ese espacio hicieron entrevistas en la calle y de los 5 que pillaron 2 chavales dijeron por la tele que llevaban IOTAs. La gente cada vez más quiere IOTAs.


----------



## Integer (16 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Como se vaya a 7 muy rápido el que se va de aquí soy yo. Luego ya escucharéis algo que si falta plata en España y tal. Y Luego ya me vuelvo a pasar a Iota, no sé que me pasa que amo esta mierda y al equipo.



Te enviaremos a Pizarro y Cortés. La plata de vuelta.


----------



## TradingMetales (16 Abr 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Te enviaremos a Pizarro y Cortés. La plata de vuelta.



Ahora me arrepiento de comprar plata y iotas, y de no tener perro. La de toneladas que podía haberme llevado por la cara.


----------



## Parlakistan (16 Abr 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> Quien cojones quiere vender ahora sus IOTAs cuando está a punto de nacer, la peña quiere comprar.
> 
> Curiosamente ayer la parienta me dijo que viendo la secta pilló un momento que hablaban de BTC, en ese espacio hicieron entrevistas en la calle y de los 5 que pillaron 2 chavales dijeron por la tele que llevaban IOTAs. La gente cada vez más quiere IOTAs.



Bueno, no creas que eso es señal alcista, los chavales no son los que mueven el mercado precisamente.


----------



## davitin (16 Abr 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> Quien cojones quiere vender ahora sus IOTAs cuando está a punto de nacer, la peña quiere comprar.
> 
> Curiosamente ayer la parienta me dijo que viendo la secta pilló un momento que hablaban de BTC, en ese espacio hicieron entrevistas en la calle y de los 5 que pillaron 2 chavales dijeron por la tele que llevaban IOTAs. La gente cada vez más quiere IOTAs.



Si, el otro dia me asome al balcon de mi casa y vi a un par de menas discutiendo aaloradamente sobre cual era mejor, si Iota o Btc.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (16 Abr 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Que Exchange recomendais para entrar en iota?



Hombre Gusman, el azote de los criptomaniacos...un placer verte por aqui...¿ Has abandonado tu Fé en los MP ?....nada hombre nada, nosotros no somos una Secta como en los hilos del Horoh....pasa al fondo a la derecha y ponte cómodo....Parlakistan, Anarquista, y si vuelve, Negro, estarán encantados en guiarte....sin acritud ein ?....


----------



## easyridergs (16 Abr 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Bueno, no creas que eso es señal alcista, los chavales no son los que mueven el mercado precisamente.



Sí, claro, pero es señal de que para la borregada cada vez IOTA es más visible, ya no es solo BTC. Acuérdate de lo que pasó con los niños ratas coréanos en el 2017.


----------



## jm666 (16 Abr 2021)

Por un momento pensé que después de meter primera se nos calaba, pero fue pillar un `poco de reprís, segunda, tercera y cuartaaaaa

no quiero imaginar cuando metamos la quinta xDDDDD

IOTA TO The MOON!!!!!


----------



## Tito Pulo (16 Abr 2021)

Pues está tardando ya en meter la quinta.
El tiempo precioso que hemos perdido por el retraso en la mainnet.
Estaríamos ya en 7.
El caso es que se está poniendo la cosa cada vez más peligrosa.
BTC con síntomas de debilidad.
Varias toques a los 64/65 y para abajo.
Como venga corrección nos vamos a los 45/48 primero, y después a los 38K que es donde compró Elon Musk


----------



## jm666 (16 Abr 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Pues está tardando ya en meter la quinta.
> El tiempo precioso que hemos perdido por el retraso en la mainnet.
> Estaríamos ya en 7.
> El caso es que se está poniendo la cosa cada vez más peligrosa.
> ...



Pues no lo ha hecho tan mal, todas las demas shitcoins bajaron con la ostia del BTC, IOTA aguantó como campeona y sigue subiendo, podria haber sido mucho peor si esto lo hubiera hecho hace 1 mes


----------



## Thundercat (16 Abr 2021)

bueno pues se va a cumplir el objetivo que pronosticamos algunos hace semanas de 2.4$, después de esto Dios dirá.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (16 Abr 2021)

Esta manteniendo el tipo....¿ cuando sale la nueva wallet ?.....


----------



## jm666 (16 Abr 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Esta manteniendo el tipo....¿ cuando sale la nueva wallet ?.....



en 5 días se hace la migración


----------



## Snowball (16 Abr 2021)




----------



## jm666 (16 Abr 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 629679



a la tercera va la vencida xD


----------



## jimgasolin (16 Abr 2021)

yo creo que esta subidita nonstop al final va a llamar la atencion y va a pegar una arreada guapa... eso si no se si sostenida. Ya toca desde luego que se marquqe un X guapo, yo me lo huelo, pero viendo su comportamiento la verdad que tiene pinta de que va a seguir a la marcha como lo lleva haciendo un rato. Osea esto asi por simple deduccion de como se ha ido comprotando. 
Pero si aqui ya estamos con ganas de que llame la atencion su subida sostenida y entre to lo gordo....


----------



## Gusman (16 Abr 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Hombre Gusman, el azote de los criptomaniacos...un placer verte por aqui...¿ Has abandonado tu Fé en los MP ?....nada hombre nada, nosotros no somos una Secta como en los hilos del Horoh....pasa al fondo a la derecha y ponte cómodo....Parlakistan, Anarquista, y si vuelve, Negro, estarán encantados en guiarte....sin acritud ein ?....



Diversificando, viendo hacia donde nos lleva la 2030. Un saludo.


----------



## TradingMetales (16 Abr 2021)

IOTA se folló a CIODE.net. Sin plata y me sobran Iotas. La bajadita de antes de comer ha sido en plena compra. Por suerte me sobró y además ya no necesito fundir más Iotas, me doy por satisfecho hasta ver los 20-50$ en iota. Ahí meto otro apretón plateado si queda algo a buen precio. Si no hubiera vendido días atrás por plata que no he recibido y recibiré en meses, ahora podría comprar más de 100 kilos más, la simple idea me perturba. Hay burbuja de todo menos de plata.


----------



## Tito Pulo (16 Abr 2021)

Habéis visto DOGE?
No es ni medio normal, 13300 millones de vol.
Iota 95 Mill.
Tanto interesa Doge?

Es que está todo que da miedo.
Joder que faltan 12 días para la mainnet, Chrysalis.
Creéis que el mercado puede continuar así tantos días, sumando además todo la locura que ya lleva meses?


----------



## Parlakistan (16 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> IOTA se folló a CIODE.net. Sin plata y me sobran Iotas. La bajadita de antes de comer ha sido en plena compra. Por suerte me sobró y además ya no necesito fundir más Iotas, me doy por satisfecho hasta ver los 20-50$ en iota. Ahí meto otro apretón plateado si queda algo a buen precio. Si no hubiera vendido días atrás por plata que no he recibido y recibiré en meses, ahora podría comprar más de 100 kilos más, la simple idea me perturba. Hay burbuja de todo menos de plata.



La plata está en buena zona de compra, pero en mi opinión nadie se puede hacer rico con un activo que abunda en la corteza terrestre. Si el precio subiera, se abrirían más minas y se buscaría la forma de aumentar la producción.


----------



## Zelofan (16 Abr 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Pues está tardando ya en meter la quinta.
> El tiempo precioso que hemos perdido por el retraso en la mainnet.
> Estaríamos ya en 7.
> El caso es que se está poniendo la cosa cada vez más peligrosa.
> ...



Este hilo no sería lo mismo sin ti jajaja.
Pero si tan claro lo ves por qué no compras otras monedas ?? En la cartera te caben todas las que quieras, si vas a full con iota relájate, toma asiento y disfruta.


----------



## TradingMetales (16 Abr 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Habéis visto DOGE?
> No es ni medio normal, 13300 millones de vol.
> Iota 95 Mill.
> Tanto interesa Doge?
> ...



IOTA tiene fuerza. Es lo importante, no mires nada más. Más bien, desconectate de cripto y ponte a otra cosa, si tienes mucho dinero pasa a metal algo y sigue con tu vida. No la cagues vendiendo si vas a futuro.


----------



## TradingMetales (16 Abr 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> La plata está en buena zona de compra, pero en mi opinión nadie se puede hacer rico con un activo que abunda en la corteza terrestre. Si el precio subiera, se abrirían más minas y se buscaría la forma de aumentar la producción.



Eso no es posible hasta dentro de 10 años y siempre por encima de 50$, porque esos proyectos de 50$ son los que están activos ahora, los de hace una década, y ya en peak desde 2015. Además, el 30% de la producción de plata es de minas de plata, el resto, residual de otras extracciones como cobre, plomo... Aumentar la producción de plata supone como mínimo aumentar todo lo demás en mismo %. 






WallStreet SILVER, Guía para entender todo lo que está ocurriendo.


Actualización del 26 de marzo: ya no actualizaré estas publicaciones. Si alguien más quisiera hacerse cargo, no dude en hacerlo. Esta es generalmente una gran comunidad. Sigue apilando espalda plateada. Descargo de responsabilidad: vuelva a verificar y verifique todo lo que lee y no confíe en...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Parlakistan (16 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Eso no es posible hasta dentro de 10 años.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Un resumen rápido de por qué no se puede?


----------



## TradingMetales (16 Abr 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿Un resumen rápido de por qué no se puede?



Imagina que te presentan BTC hace unos años. ¿Pides resumen rápido? mejor infórmate MUCHAS HORAS y ALGUNOS DIAS en esto que digo. Y luego podremos debatir amigablemente. ES LA OPORTUNIDAD DE TU VIDA. Haz tus números y ten paciencia por aprender y leer, me lo agradecerás. Si hasta iñaki el dueño de CIODE que es 100% de oro, le he abierto los ojos y va a apilar para él de su propio dinero. Es el momento.


----------



## paketazo (16 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> IOTA tiene fuerza. Es lo importante, no mires nada más. Más bien, desconectate de cripto y ponte a otra cosa, si tienes mucho dinero pasa a metal algo y sigue con tu vida. No la cagues vendiendo si vas a futuro.



Pero pasarse a metales físicos o metales crypto? 

Y de nuevo te pregunto por la liquidez


----------



## Parlakistan (16 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Imagina que te presentan BTC hace unos años. ¿Pides resumen rápido? mejor infórmate MUCHAS HORAS y ALGUNOS DIAS en esto que digo. Y luego podremos debatir amigablemente. ES LA OPORTUNIDAD DE TU VIDA. Haz tus números y ten paciencia por aprender y leer, me lo agradecerás.



Para aprender de BTC hace falta un libro y mucho conocimiento. Si tengo ganas le echaré luego un vistazo, todo lo relacionado con la inversión me gusta. La verdad es que las materias primas están anticipando un cambio de ciclo económico.


----------



## TradingMetales (16 Abr 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Pero pasarse a metales físicos o metales crypto?
> 
> Y de nuevo te pregunto por la liquidez



Yo de metales cripto hasta que no haya algo GRATIS tipo Iota, no me meteré. Hasta entonces metal físico, que tarde o temprano servirá para una cripto metalera, como Kinesis (no lo recomiendo). O mediante el QFS, que ya está en pruebas, hace unos días liberaron una herramienta de localización. Se puede localizar todo metal precioso y cualquier cosa. Por el foro reddit lo encontráis.


----------



## TradingMetales (16 Abr 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Para aprender de BTC hace falta un libro y mucho conocimiento. Si tengo ganas le echaré luego un vistazo, todo lo relacionado con la inversión me gusta. La verdad es que las materias primas están anticipando un cambio de ciclo económico.



No te olvides que estamos en la era del PICO DEL PETROLEO y la era de LAS BATERIAS. Y toda batería tiene metal. Y poco metal disponible (en producción) para ese cambio. Hay que aumentar x 5 la producción de cobre. ¿Cómo? ¿Multiplicando x 5 los camiones de diesel que son como edificios? A ver lo que pasa, la solución no es nada fácil. Bienvenido a la era de las baterías y de la energía cara o escasa. compra placas solares, tienen plata.


----------



## paketazo (16 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Yo de metales cripto hasta que no haya algo GRATIS tipo Iota, no me meteré. Hasta entonces metal físico, que tarde o temprano servirá para una cripto metalera, como Kinesis (no lo recomiendo). O mediante el QFS, que ya está en pruebas, hace unos días liberaron una herramienta de localización. Se puede localizar todo metal precioso y cualquier cosa. Por el foro reddit lo encontráis.



Infórmate bien, yo no soy profesor de nada, pero ya hay cosas muy serias avaladas por metal.

La plata es fácil de apilar en un trastero, pero difícil de darle salida, sobre todo si pretendes ganar a largo plazo.

Dicho este cada uno tiene sus estrategias, pero apostar todo a la plata me parece absurdo en un mercado tan amplio y variable.

Mucha suerte.


----------



## TradingMetales (16 Abr 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Infórmate bien, yo no soy profesor de nada, pero ya hay cosas muy serias avaladas por metal.
> 
> La plata es fácil de apilar en un trastero, pero difícil de darle salida, sobre todo si pretendes ganar a largo plazo.
> 
> ...



Gracias.

Me gustaría saber por favor, eso del mercado amplio y variable, qué tan amplio es cuando uno quiere comprar seguridad y tranquilidad, fácilmente transportable, sin costes adicionales y eterno. En qué otra cosa parecida puedo meter mi dinero, aparte de comida en polvo o deshidratada. Tengo dinero ocioso buscando mejores inversiones que la plata, y mucha plata para poder pasarme a una mejor oportunidad.



Rhodium Charts



Casi toca 30.000$ la onza (Un millón el kilo) el Rodio. Mismo camino seguirá la plata, todavía no pueden dejarla volar. Es la gran oportunidad. Como digo... el futuro "bitcoin" por la explosión de precio.


----------



## Tito Pulo (16 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> IOTA tiene fuerza. Es lo importante, no mires nada más. Más bien, desconectate de cripto y ponte a otra cosa, si tienes mucho dinero pasa a metal algo y sigue con tu vida. No la cagues vendiendo si vas a futuro.



Estoy de acuerdo en el fondo de lo que dices.
Pero ahora a corto da miedo como se está desmadrando todo.
Por todos lados se lee ya que la burbuja va a explotar, 
Que Dice suba como lo hace puede ser el fin de la película, al menos de momento.
Para Chrysalis quedan aún dos semanas.
No veo esto aguantando tanto a este ritmo.

Después ya habrá tiempo de entrar de nuevo.
Es que cuando baje lo va ha hacer a muerte.


----------



## TradingMetales (16 Abr 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo en el fondo de lo que dices.
> Pero ahora a corto da miedo como se está desmadrando todo.
> Por todos lados se lee ya que la burbuja va a explotar,
> Que Dice suba como lo hace puede ser el fin de la película, al menos de momento.
> ...



Que baja el BTC y jode a IOTA? sí. Pero seguro que el RATIO BTC/IOTA que es el que importa a los que estamos en cripto, se mantendrá estable o subirá a favor de IOTA. Por lo que estoy tranquilo. Yo no necesito mirar mis criptos en ´Dólares, las miro en kilos equivalentes u otras monedas equivalentes. Creo que es la mejor manera. Así no me preocupo tampoco de si bajan o suben respecto al fiat.


----------



## Tito Pulo (16 Abr 2021)

Joder, me voy a tener que estudiar esto de la plata.
Tal y como hablas no puede decirse que no lo has estudiado a fondo. Y tiene buena pinta.
Desde el desconocimiento, y por lo que ha dicho el compañero que puede no tener salida.,a la hora de invertir, es necesario que sea en plata física? es decir lingotes? 
Imagino que debe de existir fondos o comprar directamente en mercado de minerales sin más.

Se me han salido los ojos de la órbita con esas cifras del Rodio a 30k la onza y diciendo que la plata seguira el mismo camino, supongo que no a ese precio claro, .pero subiendo a lo bestia..

Aunque los minerales más populares siempre los he visto como activos más estables,..nada que ver con BTC como lo comparas


----------



## Thundercat (16 Abr 2021)

pues bueno 2.4 ya


----------



## cholesfer (16 Abr 2021)

I was here...and the best is yet to come.


----------



## Locoderemate (16 Abr 2021)

Bueno, iota se ha atrasado dos meses; nada mas. Es lo que refleja el precio.

Creo que poco a poco iota ira haciendo su propio recorrido. Insisto, hay que estar atentos a partir de verano hasta Q1 del 22 para ver como llevan el coordicide. Si tienen exito, daros por millonarios a unos años vista, sino habra que repensar la inversion.


----------



## jm666 (16 Abr 2021)

Yo estaré contento cuando @Tito Pulo esté contento  xD


----------



## davitin (16 Abr 2021)

Para recuperar el tiempo perdido lo suyo seria llegar del tiron al menos a 8 o 10$, que es lo que llevamos de retraso real, mas que nada para mantener la moral de la tropa....a partir de ahi que llegue a donde quiera llegar.


----------



## Locoderemate (16 Abr 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Para recuperar el tiempo perdido lo suyo seria llegar del tiron al menos a 8 o 10$, que es lo que llevamos de retraso real, mas que nada para mantener la moral de la tropa....a partir de ahi que llegue a donde quiera llegar.



Igual en un mes lo vemos si el crysalis convence


----------



## Tito Pulo (16 Abr 2021)

Jajajajajaj
Grande!


----------



## jm666 (16 Abr 2021)

Que sepais que hoy cuando bajaba BTC subía IOTA, puede ser una señal xDD

También pasamos los 4000 shatoshis por un poquito


----------



## jimgasolin (16 Abr 2021)

yo creo que anda llamando la atencion desde hace rato, es cuestion de tiempo si sigue al alza que en algun momento aga un efecto domino. Esta y vet son las que veo con un crecimiento mas sostenido y amigable, pero el punto es si peta todo ese crecimiento sostenible y amigable va a seguir?


----------



## jm666 (16 Abr 2021)

IOTA vs BTC: EL mundo al verrés xDD


----------



## Thundercat (16 Abr 2021)

punto de salida?????


----------



## jm666 (16 Abr 2021)

$2.5, esto ha superado todas mis mejores previsiones, no sé como acabrá esto pero tiene muy buena pinta, también se ve la compra/venta mucho mas animada, ha subido el volumen?


----------



## Tito Pulo (16 Abr 2021)

No sé cuál sería el punto de salida, pero DOM insinúa que puede hacerse la misma subida que el perrito.
O quizás lo que quiere decir es que nos ponemos en su lugar en el CMC, que vendrían a ser unos 15 dólares


----------



## paketazo (16 Abr 2021)




----------



## Covid-8M (16 Abr 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> punto de salida?????



39.9
Yo antes de 10$ que tengo mal de altura


----------



## davitin (16 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> $2.5, esto ha superado todas mis mejores previsiones, no sé como acabrá esto pero tiene muy buena pinta, también se ve la compra/venta mucho mas animada, ha subido el volumen?



Esperemos que no pase como con OVR, que subia como la espuma y en un bajon de BTC se paro todo.

Ojala y de tiempo de subir al menos a 4 o 5$, que menos que eso joder.


----------



## Alarkos (16 Abr 2021)

Los del oro y la plata no sé si vais de farol o tenéis montada una chatarrería en casa.

Si pensáis que el mundo del futuro, presumiblemente tecnológico, automatizado, digital y sostenible va a regirse por el número de trozos de metal que tenéis en el sótano, creo que tenemos visiones diametralmente opuestas del mundo.


----------



## davitin (16 Abr 2021)

Alarkos dijo:


> Los del oro y la plata no sé si vais de farol o tenéis montada una chatarrería en casa.
> 
> Si pensáis que el mundo del futuro, presumiblemente tecnológico, automatizado, digital y sostenible va a regirse por el número de trozos de metal que tenéis en el sótano, creo que tenemos visiones diametralmente opuestas del mundo.



Hombre, el futuro nadie lo sabe y se trata de diversificar....criptos, metales, bienes raices, acciones....es lo ideal, una cosa no quita la otra.

Ahora, al que entra aqui a decirnos que compra 4 toneladas de plata cada vez que sube iota y a decirnos la pasta que tiene yo no le haria mucho caso.


----------



## paketazo (16 Abr 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Hombre, el futuro nadie lo sabe y se trata de diversificar....criptos, metales, bienes raices, acciones....es lo ideal, una cosa no quita la otra.
> 
> Ahora, al que entra aqui a decirnos que compra 4 toneladas de plata cada vez que sube iota y a decirnos la pasta que tiene yo no le haria mucho caso.



ese de la plata si compra lo que dice, debe de tener la finca llena de hoyos para esconderla, por que en un piso fijo que no cabe sin hundir el suelo.


----------



## Tito Pulo (16 Abr 2021)

Oye, igual DOM a lo que se refiere es a que ha vendido sus Iotas para comprar DOGES.


----------



## jm666 (16 Abr 2021)

Yo creo que ha querido como hacer un chiste , como diciendo mira yo tambien subo la IOTA con los Doges, no se xD


----------



## jm666 (16 Abr 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Esperemos que no pase como con OVR, que subia como la espuma y en un bajon de BTC se paro todo.
> 
> Ojala y de tiempo de subir al menos a 4 o 5$, que menos que eso joder.



Hombre , teniendo en cuenta que en 5 días hacen la migración de tokens con el nuevo firefly y una semana después viene la crisálida, yo solo le veo subida, pero vamos que todo puede pasar aunque espero que no xDD


----------



## TradingMetales (16 Abr 2021)

Me estoy poniendo gordo a kilos.



Alarkos dijo:


> Los del oro y la plata no sé si vais de farol o tenéis montada una chatarrería en casa.
> 
> Si pensáis que el mundo del futuro, presumiblemente tecnológico, automatizado, digital y sostenible va a regirse por el número de trozos de metal que tenéis en el sótano, creo que tenemos visiones diametralmente opuestas del mundo.



¿Y esa tecnología no está creada con plata? Cuánto pagará el mundo por mi plata para tener progreso? La plata es un mineral estratégico, militar y en extinción. ¿Necesitas más?


----------



## jm666 (16 Abr 2021)




----------



## davitin (16 Abr 2021)

Para que la gente se anime y haya FOMO necesitamos una subida rapida, como la que estamos teniendo ahora, si pasamos de los 3$ puede que llamemos la atencion de otros inversores, necesitamos retroalimentacion.


----------



## Gian Gastone (16 Abr 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> No sé cuál sería el punto de salida, pero DOM insinúa que puede hacerse la misma subida que el perrito.
> O quizás lo que quiere decir es que nos ponemos en su lugar en el CMC, que vendrían a ser unos 15 dólares



o quizas le esta lanzando un guiño a Elon Musk.


----------



## easyridergs (16 Abr 2021)

Olvidaros del precio, IOTA todavía no ha nacido.


----------



## jm666 (16 Abr 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Para que la gente se anime y haya FOMO necesitamos una subida rapida, como la que estamos teniendo ahora, si pasamos de los 3$ puede que llamemos la atencion de otros inversores, necesitamos retroalimentacion.



esperate que no llegue a $6 xD


----------



## RuiKi84 (16 Abr 2021)

Me esta encantado la subida de hoy, sin prisa pero sin pausa, espero que con la llegada de Farefly los Exchanges se queden secos de Iotas provocando escasez y subida de precio.


----------



## Alarkos (16 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Me estoy poniendo gordo a kilos.
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Y esa tecnología no está creada con plata? Cuánto pagará el mundo por mi plata para tener progreso? La plata es un mineral estratégico, militar y en extinción. ¿Necesitas más?



Creo que puedo asegurar sin riesgo a equivocarme demasiado, que la plata como metal precioso no es utilizada a nivel productivo ni en un 1% del total de la industria mundial. Me gustaría de veras que nos cuentes que ventajas aportará la plata en esta industria futura que se nos presenta (que no aporten ya otros metales) y que casos de uso son los que van a disparar su uso y valor.


----------



## davitin (16 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> esperate que no llegue a $6 xD



Mientras hablamos a pasado de 2.50 a 2.64 en cuestion de minutos.

Esperemos que los niños rata no tiren la cotizacion abajo joder, necesitamos esto para que la gente vea pasta y se animen a meterle.


----------



## davitin (16 Abr 2021)

Alarkos dijo:


> Creo que puedo asegurar sin riesgo a equivocarme demasiado, que la plata como metal precioso no es utilizada a nivel productivo ni en un 1% del total de la industria mundial. Me gustaría de veras que nos cuentes que ventajas aportará la plata en esta industria futura que se nos presenta (que no aporten ya otros metales) y que casos de uso son los que van a disparar su uso y valor.



El oro y la plata no es una inversion, es una reserva de valor, que nadie te venda la moto con que es cualquier otra cosa.

Por favor, no es por coartar a nadie, pero hay hilos dedicados al tema de la plata y el oro.


----------



## Alarkos (16 Abr 2021)

davitin dijo:


> El oro y la plata no es una inversion, es una reserva de valor, que nadie te venda la moto con que es cualquier otra cosa.
> 
> Por favor, no es por coartar a nadie, pero hay hilos dedicados al tema de la plata y el oro.



Cierto es. Centrémonos en IOTA que para un día bueno que tiene...


----------



## jm666 (16 Abr 2021)

LOL banderin lateral de descanso en $2.64, seguirá hacia arriba? xD

edito: nope, se desinfla aqui mismo


----------



## cholesfer (16 Abr 2021)

Internet Of Things


----------



## jimgasolin (16 Abr 2021)

joder viendo el panorama que asta la mas tonta hace relojes a iota le loca un arreon...


----------



## Gian Gastone (16 Abr 2021)

Buenas Noches, despues de 3 largos años de sequia he duplicado em IOTa.
Hasta bankera esta subiendo, pero si las retiras te dan un sablazo del 80%.


----------



## jimgasolin (16 Abr 2021)

vamos joder... queremos a tito pulo esnifando cocaina del culo de mulata Beliceña xD...en plan:
-Tio ... iota tiene que subir mas... quiero un catamaran el yate ya me aburre


----------



## jm666 (16 Abr 2021)

Lo flipo, se hace todo el subidón, cae y ahora sigue subiendo al ritmo que llevaba antes como si nada


jimgasolin dijo:


> vamos joder... queremos a tito pulo esnifando cocaina del culo de mulata Beliceña xD...en plan:
> -Tio ... iota tiene que subir mas... quiero un catamaran el yate ya me aburre



No se si estara ya contento @Tito Pulo pero al menos le habra salido una sonrisilla me imagino xDDD


----------



## Covid-8M (16 Abr 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Buenas Noches, despues de 3 largos años de sequia he duplicado em IOTa.
> Hasta bankera esta subiendo, pero si las retiras te dan un sablazo del 80%.


----------



## Bob Page (16 Abr 2021)

Hola, ¿Ha pasado algo?


----------



## Covid-8M (17 Abr 2021)

Yo sin tener ni puta idea creo que esta vez el ciclo sera mas largo. The final bubble


----------



## jimgasolin (17 Abr 2021)

Este el es pabo que antes de que bitcoin volviera arrear dijo que se vendiera todo que iva aundirse hace unos dias no?
Segun mis prediciones paco aun queda un mes... pero esta claro que correcion tiene que haver... o bueno igual estamos antes unescenario distinto en elñ cual en cuanto baje al tener cola de espera de manos fuertes... quien sabe mis predicciones paco me dicen que aun queda de un mes a dos... pero vamos que es pura adivinacion.
Sinceramente ... tengo ganas de traer de vuelta la inversion... y ya jugar con algo que no me duela el bolsillo si se va a la meirda.


----------



## davitin (17 Abr 2021)

Hace un par de meses decían que esto duraría hasta septiembre.

También se dice que ha entrado dinero institucional...si es así no tendría que desinflarse.

Quien sabe.

Lo de las señales de caída lo lleváis diciendo desde los 35k.


----------



## TradingMetales (17 Abr 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Hace un par de meses decían que esto duraría hasta septiembre.
> 
> También se dice que ha entrado dinero institucional...si es así no tendría que desinflarse.
> 
> ...



Tu no estabas amargado con esto hace unos días? Ten fe. Yo no puedo salirme facilmente. Las pocas tiendas de metal europeas que aceptan bitpay tienen poco stock para mí, lo que me supone comprar cada vez monedas con premium cada vez más elevado y aun así solo sirve para aumentar descaradamente mi precio promedio. El ritmo de reposición de stock frente a las ganancias que generan las criptos es insuficiente para mí. Realiza un seguimiento del envío UPS | UPS - España en camino 7 kilos de un pedido grande, y no me mandan nada más. 

Con Ciode, no he tenido que hacer mucho esfuerzo para raideo de plata e incluso de monedas premium como el Gorilla, mi segunda moneda y que daré a un forero en agradecimiento, la de tirada limitada a 5000 unidades. Puestos a tirar dinero en premiums, mejor que el dinero quede en casa y que sea moneda del movimiento WSS. 

Ahora con nuevas ganancias cuando vuelvo del raideo y miro IOTA, ya no sé ni qué coño hacer con esto. ¿Hold? Sí, pero, ¿Con qué objetivo? ¿Más metal que me es imposible conseguir a tiempo? ¿Euros? ¿Casas y fincas? ¿no es un absurdo? pensaba plazas de parking que dan menos trabajo y con 1 solo empleado se lleva.

Me divertí con SOGE y HOGE, sigo dentro para multiplicar kilos a modo casino. Pero pierdo la confianza en todo este chiringuito montado, y me refiero al 99.99% de las monedas, no en IOTA. 

Si alguien me da metal por IOTAS, se lo agradecería.

En TODA ESPAÑA, se crea una riqueza bullion plateada como máximo a un ritmo de 50.000 € al día. Es decir, 60 kilos Sempsa. Cuando os déis cuenta de esto empezaréis a pensar que algo no cuadra. Demasiadas personas a repartir esos 50.000 € al día plateados, por suerte de momento todo el mundo trae 999 de europa, pero eso ya se ve que está cada vez más saturado. El recurrir a la riqueza nacional de solo 50.000 € al día en formato plateado, cuando la gente despierte, verá que le corresponde demasiada poca plata para la cantidad de gente que hay y que se acuña en formato de inversión. El que tenga la granalla tendrá derecho a esos 60 kilos diarios que se ofrecen al público, por delante de otros, ya que la granalla escaseará, sobre todo si se la apila. Ya que al ritmo de 60 kilos por día, creo que lo que sobrará es granalla esperando ser fundida en sempsa. Comprando lingotes sólo se incrementa la espera absurdamente. El vender iotas para esperar meses a recibir lingotes no me parece la mejor idea de usar mis iotas. Pero es lo mismo que me está pasando con las monedas 999. Y para colmo, yo pensaba que en lingotes aun esperando un tiempo como de costumbre, te los sueltan. Ahora el tiempo de pedidos masivos a mi escala es tan largo, y al dar prioridad a otros pedidos pequeños, se eterniza más, que no me compensa casi ni comprar metal, al menos no plata.

Me considero un criptopillado. Al menos estoy en el mejor proyecto. Creo que me dedicaré a ayudaros a salir a los queráis y pasar al escaso metal disponible plateado, y también a metaleros que quieran cambiar por criptos, es la mejor ayuda que puedo dar a la gente, y la que más me conviene y apetece ahora. Sé que con pocos usuarios con algunas criptos burbujeadas, la plata no podrá aguantar el ritmo y directamente no habrá para todos al precio que os pensáis que vale (una mierda). Y no la está aguantando, pero en nuestro país falta aún un último apriete de plata NACIONAL, y muy pequeñito... Con 18 millones de € de riqueza plateada anual a repartir entre casi 50 millones de Españoles, salimos a 0.36 € por persona y riqueza plateada disponible anual, está claro que eso es algo más barato que un iota ahora mismo. ¿Prefieres 1 IOTA ahora, a cambio de tu riqueza plateada nacional que te corresponde durante 8 años? A mí me parece un ratio muy aceptable. Y por supuesto, prefiero 1 IOTA si sube y lo puedo cambiar por 20, 50 o 100 años de riqueza plateada que me corresponde. Incluso 1000 veces desde ahora, a ese precio podemos ver IOTA. El caso es... ¿En qué momento el ratio de riqueza real que puedes obtener con un IOTA, será suficiente como para alertarte?. porque esa riqueza real es limitada. 

Y ahí todo mi problema, que quiero aprovechar un ratio que veo que no puedo ir cumpliendo al ritmo. Es absolutamente insostenible. Y por tanto, algo está en burbuja y no es el iota ni la plata. Es casi todo lo demás. Iota incluído al ratio de BTC y su especulación, pero más fiable a fin de cuentas. 

Pues eso, perdonad el tocho, pero que sepáis lo que os espera a los criptos, imposibilidad de conseguir casi cualquier producto o una inflación galopante, y que pague el más rico.


----------



## Tito Pulo (17 Abr 2021)

Ostras
Muy interesante, aunque me cuesta entender lo todo dado el desconocimiento absoluto que tengo en esos temas de inversión en minerales.
Por lo que he entendido, recomiendas mantener las IOTAS? aunque todo el mercado crypto esté inflado?
Y otra pregunta, la mejor forma de comprar plata no sería en lingotes por lo que veo..


----------



## Tito Pulo (17 Abr 2021)

Respecto a IOTA, muy contento de lo que ha hecho este último día, ya era hora de que se moviera con alegría.
Espero que nos devuelva durante estas dos semanas que quedan hasta el 28 toda la subida que ha estado reteniendo.
Ojalá y no suceda como dice el compañero anarco respecto a la caída y que BTC sea benevolente y continúe lateral.

Ah!! Lo de la mulata de Belice, jajajajajaj genial.!!
No sé puede decir que no sea un buen plan de celebración!!!


----------



## Tito Pulo (17 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Tu no estabas amargado con esto hace unos días? Ten fe. Yo no puedo salirme facilmente. Las pocas tiendas de metal europeas que aceptan bitpay tienen poco stock para mí, lo que me supone comprar cada vez monedas con premium cada vez más elevado y aun así solo sirve para aumentar descaradamente mi precio promedio. El ritmo de reposición de stock frente a las ganancias que generan las criptos es insuficiente para mí. Realiza un seguimiento del envío UPS | UPS - España en camino 7 kilos de un pedido grande, y no me mandan nada más.
> 
> Con Ciode, no he tenido que hacer mucho esfuerzo para raideo de plata e incluso de monedas premium como el Gorilla, mi segunda moneda y que daré a un forero en agradecimiento, la de tirada limitada a 5000 unidades. Puestos a tirar dinero en premiums, mejor que el dinero quede en casa y que sea moneda del movimiento WSS.
> 
> ...



Se agradece toda esa info, muchas gracias


----------



## TradingMetales (17 Abr 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Ostras
> Muy interesante, aunque me cuesta entender lo todo dado el desconocimiento absoluto que tengo en esos temas de inversión en minerales.
> Por lo que he entendido, recomiendas mantener las IOTAS? aunque todo el mercado crypto esté inflado?
> Y otra pregunta, la mejor forma de comprar plata no sería en lingotes por lo que veo..



Yo ya me estoy saliendo que he visto un escape.


----------



## TradingMetales (17 Abr 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Ostras
> Muy interesante, aunque me cuesta entender lo todo dado el desconocimiento absoluto que tengo en esos temas de inversión en minerales.
> Por lo que he entendido, recomiendas mantener las IOTAS? aunque todo el mercado crypto esté inflado?
> Y otra pregunta, la mejor forma de comprar plata no sería en lingotes por lo que veo..



Lingotes es lo que hay disponible si no abusas y te quieres llevar todos. Cada día van goteando a las tiendas, pero como la gente se entere de esto (y ya lo estoy comentando) la locura se puede desatar. Son cifras totalmente absurdas. Y la gente se lleva los kilos como si no hubiera mañana, sin raciocionio ni nada (me incluyo)


----------



## TradingMetales (17 Abr 2021)

No seáis idIotas y no salgáis ahora que vendo, que alguien rellenará el hueco. Sobre todo si el proyecto es realmente interesante. Salvo que quieras huir conmigo, entonces tonto el último.


----------



## TradingMetales (17 Abr 2021)

Bien, por debajo de 4 BTC ya creo que le metí buen meneo. Voy de compras y a dormir, Ahora sí puedo dormir algo más tranquilo. Que siga la fiesta.


----------



## davitin (17 Abr 2021)

Hostia que mala pinta tiene esta bajada.


----------



## davitin (17 Abr 2021)

Desde luego esto es totalmente errático, no hay forma de saber cuándo subirá o cuando bajara, en fin.


----------



## Integer (17 Abr 2021)

Enhorabuena a todos;

Eso sí, ha habido una subida importante por sobrecompra, entiendo que algo de corrección debe venir.

Coo nuevo suelo potente yo le daría $2.2


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (17 Abr 2021)

Llevo desde 2 con vosotros... Otra vez. He metido algo razonable por si explota, Y esta vez, me quedo para siempre. Hodl !


----------



## Locoderemate (17 Abr 2021)

Cuando se han probado los 2.60$ los 2.40 saben a poco.


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Abr 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Hostia que mala pinta tiene esta bajada.



Davitin, ¿Tu piensas que todo sube o baja en línea recta o qué? Madre mía, que sinvivir sois.


----------



## easyridergs (17 Abr 2021)

No os olvidéis del contexto macro este 2021 no tiene nada que ver con todos los años anteriores. Estamos a punto de entrar en una espiral inflacionista fuerte. La masa monetaria FIAT aumenta sin parar y como nunca lo había hecho en la historia, por otro lado se están produciendo tensiones en la cadena de suministro, que son solo el inicio de tensiones mucho más importantes que están por llegar. Si tenemos más dinero disponible para gastar pero la producción tiene problemas para saciar a los consumidores, tenemos las condiciones necesarias para la tormenta perfecta.

No se si lo sabéis, pero estos meses en regiones chinas como Shanghai han tenido apagones de luz debido al veto de importación china de carbón australiano. Cuidado con el mercado energético que está teniendo unas tensiones brutales. Mejor que china solucione su problema de suministro de carbón, como se mantengan los apagones mucho tiempo podría afectar a la minería de BTC. China ya tiene su yuan digital, si prevee que los apagones puede ocasionarle problemas con la población de las primeras cosas que puede restringir es la minería, china no necesita BTC para nada.


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Abr 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> No os olvidéis del contexto macro este 2021 no tiene nada que ver con todos los años anteriores. Estamos a punto de entrar en una espiral inflacionista fuerte. La masa monetaria FIAT aumenta sin parar y como nunca lo había hecho en la historia, por otro lado se están produciendo tensiones en la cadena de suministro, que son solo el inicio de tensiones mucho más importantes que están por llegar. Si tenemos más dinero disponible para gastar pero la producción tiene problemas para saciar a los consumidores, tenemos las condiciones necesarias para la tormenta perfecta.
> 
> No se si lo sabéis, pero estos meses en regiones chinas como Shanghai han tenido apagones de luz debido al veto de importación china de carbón australiano. Cuidado con el mercado energético que está teniendo unas tensiones brutales. Mejor que china solucione su problema de suministro de carbón, como se mantengan los apagones mucho tiempo podría afectar a la minería de BTC. China ya tiene su yuan digital, si prevee que los apagones puede ocasionarle problemas con la población de las primeras cosas que puede restringir es la minería, china no necesita BTC para nada.



BTC siempre lo pueden minar en otro lado, rusos con acceso a fuentes de energía enormes, iraníes, etc. Más vale que no caiga de precio mucho, de momento todo el mercado está referenciado a lo que haga BTC.


----------



## paketazo (17 Abr 2021)

Lo que yo tendría más o menos claro es como poco aguantar IOTA a ver lo que sucede con la próxima actualización. Ese hard fork podría darle alas y listarlo en exchanges pijos del estilo de coinbase, lo que a los institucionales les encanta.

Desde aquí se podría marcar un 100% en pocas horas si todo sigue el cauce correcto y el FOMO entra en vena, así que mucho ojo con las decisiones que hagáis. Y los que toméis el ROI hecho, pues a enjoy the ride

Remember Greg Riba rules!!


----------



## jm666 (17 Abr 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Lo que yo tendría más o menos claro es como poco aguantar IOTA a ver lo que sucede con la próxima actualización. Ese hard fork podría darle alas y listarlo en exchanges pijos del estilo de coinbase, lo que a los institucionales les encanta.
> 
> Desde aquí se podría marcar un 100% en pocas horas si todo sigue el cauce correcto y el FOMO entra en vena, así que mucho ojo con las decisiones que hagáis. Y los que toméis el ROI hecho, pues a enjoy the ride



NO quiero ser pesimista pero creo que está entrando en triángulo lateral y podría bajar hasta los $2 o $2 con algo , espero equivocarme, en todo caso contadme como lo veis vosotros.


----------



## Snowball (17 Abr 2021)

*Curso de IOTA: unos días hasta la actualización: ¿la calma antes de la tormenta?*
El curso de IOTA sigue siendo solicitado. Los inversores esperan una actualización. ¿Se puede apuntar al curso alto de abril de 2018?












IOTA Kurs: Wenige Tage bis zum Update – Die Ruhe vor dem Sturm?


Der IOTA Kurs bleibt weiterhin gefragt. Anleger fiebern einem Update entgegen.




www.ig.com


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> NO quiero ser pesimista pero creo que está entrando en triángulo lateral y podría bajar hasta los $2 o $2 con algo , espero equivocarme, en todo caso contadme como lo veis vosotros.



Como dicen algunos expertos de YouTube, puede subir o puede bajar. Yo no aventuraria nada con una posible corrección en las bolsas en breve y con el evento tan cerca. También pueden salir como dice paketazo, otro tipo de noticias.

En la experiencia que tengo en cryptos, prefiero no hacer nada y seguir mirando lo que hace BTC para saber dónde iremos. En mi opinión a la tendencia le quedan bastantes meses por delante, al menos hasta final de año. 

Mirando todo desde una perspectiva más amplia, nuestros carceleros podrían decretar el fin de la plandemia en unos meses, me refiero a la fed, que ya va dejando caer algunas perlas, ellos serán quienes digan lo que dura la plandemia. Creo que esto ya lo está anticipando el mercado en una recuperación de los sectores industriales. 

Si se decreta el fin de la plandemia, veremos una euforia sin precedentes en los mercados y unas ganas brutales de consumir, podemos ver precios mucho más altos en los próximos meses, pero esto es especulación


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Abr 2021)




----------



## Gian Gastone (17 Abr 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Como dicen algunos expertos de YouTube, puede subir o puede bajar. Yo no aventuraria nada con una posible corrección en las bolsas en breve y con el evento tan cerca. También pueden salir como dice paketazo, otro tipo de noticias.
> 
> En la experiencia que tengo en cryptos, prefiero no hacer nada y seguir mirando lo que hace BTC para saber dónde iremos. En mi opinión a la tendencia le quedan bastantes meses por delante, al menos hasta final de año.
> 
> ...



Si suponemos que parte del bullrun de 2021 es por culpa de la pandemia, ya que la gente no tiene mucho ocio donde gastar su dinero, este ha ido al criptomundo. Si ahora se declara el fin pandemico la geste se volvera loca por salir, viajar y putiferíos varios y lo primero que gastarán sera criptos convertidas en cash sano.

Es una teoría.


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Abr 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Si suponemos que parte del bullrun de 2021 es por culpa de la pandemia, ya que la gente no tiene mucho ocio donde gastar su dinero, este ha ido al criptomundo. Si ahora se declara el fin pandemico la geste se volvera loca por salir, viajar y putiferíos varios y lo primero que gastarán sera criptos convertidas en cash sano.
> 
> Es una teoría.



Es cierto que con el cheque covid el dinero ha ido mucho a tecnología y va a pasar lo que dices, pero creo que las ganas de vivir y la euforia que habría aumentarían las ganas de APOSTAR en el cryptocirco. Alegría y ganas de jugar.

Edito, con el consumo habrá un repunte de la inflación, vamos a ver qué tal le sienta a BTC ese repunte, vienen tiempos interesantes.


----------



## Thundercat (17 Abr 2021)

parece que a los idiotas por fin nos ha llegao nuestro turno jajajaja


----------



## Locoderemate (17 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> NO quiero ser pesimista pero creo que está entrando en triángulo lateral y podría bajar hasta los $2 o $2 con algo , espero equivocarme, en todo caso contadme como lo veis vosotros.



Asi que va a subir jajaja


----------



## cholesfer (17 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> NO quiero ser pesimista pero creo que está entrando en triángulo lateral y podría bajar hasta los $2 o $2 con algo , espero equivocarme, en todo caso contadme como lo veis vosotros.



Lo veo que si baja a 2$ hago un all in.


----------



## jm666 (17 Abr 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Asi que va a subir jajaja





cholesfer dijo:


> Lo veo que si baja a 2$ hago un all in.



Creo que ya casi está como mucho baja un poquito mas y luego ya empezara a subir, espero xD

No ha sido tanto como pensaba.


----------



## Thundercat (17 Abr 2021)

Ahora tocaría una semana en rojo


----------



## jm666 (17 Abr 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> Ahora tocaría una semana en rojo



Yo los sigo viendo ascendente, a ver como sale de esta última corrección....


----------



## TradingMetales (17 Abr 2021)

Veis que esto es como un fraude, que el que llega antes luego tira el precio abajo. Ahí se ha quedado después de mi venta nocturna. Yo de vosotros si acumuláis más de 1 millón en criptos, sacad al menos un 10% a metal o a otra cosa. Esto no tiene mucho sentido a futuro. luego meto un tocho en otro hilo y lo explico.


----------



## TradingMetales (17 Abr 2021)

En pleno peak oil y con btc consumiendo energía como un gran país, eso no tiene futuro alguno salvo nuestra autodestrucción.


----------



## TradingMetales (17 Abr 2021)

IOTA, será IOTA y alguna Iotra. Pero no tiene porqué valer mucho, se puede usar sin tenerlas. Todo es especulación.


----------



## TradingMetales (17 Abr 2021)

Mira DOGE, hay gente perdiendo a ritmo de 2500 € por minuto, y otros ganando a ese mismo ritmo al vender lo minado. Ayer era 3500 € por minuto. ¿Hasta cuándo se aguantará la farsa? Mucho, somos idiotas.


----------



## Tito Pulo (17 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Veis que esto es como un fraude, que el que llega antes luego tira el precio abajo. Ahí se ha quedado después de mi venta nocturna. Yo de vosotros si acumuláis más de 1 millón en criptos, sacad al menos un 10% a metal o a otra cosa. Esto no tiene mucho sentido a futuro. luego meto un tocho en otro hilo y lo explico.



En qué hilo?
Para informarnos.

Tampoco entiendo que metas todas las cryptos en el mismo saco. BTC sí que es un derroche de energía y muchas otras igual.
Pero Iota precisamente NO tiene nada que ver con eso, es radicalmente diferente en ese aspecto.


----------



## Tito Pulo (17 Abr 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> Ahora tocaría una semana en rojo



No entiendo por qué tiene que estar una semana roja.
Aquí de momento manda BTC y todo el mercado crypto seguirá al rey en su devenir. Y si este lateraliza,.. IOTA a dos semanas de su actualización no veo por qué debería caer. Más bien todo lo contrario, tendría que subir sin descanso hasta Chrysalis. Lo han hecho cacacoins y Doge coins sin tener nada, no sé por qué Iota NO debería hacerlo.

No pidamos solo correcciones, relajación de indicadores o descanso sólo para Iota , cuando el resto si se pone a subir bien NO lo hace,


----------



## TradingMetales (17 Abr 2021)

Iota es como la plata, hay que tenerle paciencia y se volverá mejor que el oro. No puedo decir nada más favorable.

Es más, sólo recomiendo vender Iotas si tienes plata a mano para comprar. Si no, no la cambiaría. Todavía hay stock de plata para algunos millones de euros en España pero no demasiado, todo lo demás serán preventas forzadas o no serán lingotes de plata.

Iota, suba o baje respecto a los euros, siempre estará mejor posicionada a futuro frente a otras criptos, que es el ratio que realmente importa a los usuarios de criptos, no los euros de especulación, pensar en euros demuestra vuestra codicia. Hay que pensar en kilos, en casas, en negocios, en algo útil, no que la especulación sea lo útil, eso convierte a la especulación en inútil y por eso es que hay burbujas. Justamente el operar entre ratios, frena cualquier burbuja. Aparte, a ETH lo veo muy contenido. Si IOTA mete el petardazo antes que ETH, puede que ETH explote luego o que se hunda siendo reemplazada. Pero creo que seguirá ETH activa, sobre todo por los USDT, BNB y todo eso que tiene dentro. Especulación pura y absurda que explotará, pero que se puede aprovechar para luego volver a recomprar más iotas. 

Y recuerden siempre... que no tenéis que tener muchas criptos para poder usarlas. Incluso vuestros euros seguirán siendo euros útiles pasables a criptos para pagar por criptos. No necesitáis acumularlas, y esos euros que entran y salen al momento no generan ninguna subida o bajada, simplemente circulan...


----------



## TradingMetales (17 Abr 2021)

Recuerda que las criptos sin los metales, no pueden existir. ¿Cuánto pagarán ellas mismas, por no morir?


----------



## silverwindow (17 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Veis que esto es como un fraude, que el que llega antes luego tira el precio abajo. Ahí se ha quedado después de mi venta nocturna. Yo de vosotros si acumuláis más de 1 millón en criptos, sacad al menos un 10% a metal o a otra cosa. Esto no tiene mucho sentido a futuro. luego meto un tocho en otro hilo y lo explico.



El metal tiene un rendimiento patetico.
Y La historia de gente haciendo cola para comprar lingotes explicasela a tus niños.


----------



## TradingMetales (17 Abr 2021)

silverwindow dijo:


> El metal tiene un rendimiento patetico.
> Y La historia de gente haciendo cola para comprar lingotes explicasela a tus niños.



No, cola no ha habido. Poca gente y mucho dinero para ser plata escasa. Eso es lo que ha ocurrido, falta mucho por despertar y se levantarán sin metal. O metal a un precio que tendrán que pagar sí o sí, en cada teléfono que adquieran, en cada tecnología que compren, en cada coche.


El tiempo da y quita razones, veremos qué ocurre antes de lo que muchos piensan. Yo ya hice mi parte en este asunto, y más de lo debido. Si vender 1 tonelada de metal en un mes como febrero, supone mucho, en todo un mes. Me descojono de lo que va a ocurrir como la gente se interese más por el metal. Lo de la plata el futuro bitcoin (en estallido de precio), no es un meme.


----------



## Snowball (17 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> No, cola no ha habido. Poca gente y mucho dinero para ser plata escasa. Eso es lo que ha ocurrido, falta mucho por despertar y se levantarán sin metal. O metal a un precio que tendrán que pagar sí o sí, en cada teléfono que adquieran, en cada tecnología que compren, en cada coche.
> 
> 
> El tiempo da y quita razones, veremos qué ocurre antes de lo que muchos piensan.



A mi lo de una onza de rodio a 30.000$ me ha dejado loco


----------



## TradingMetales (17 Abr 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> A mi lo de una onza de rodio a 30.000$ me ha dejado loco



si la plata no ha seguido ese ritmo es por su manipulación de precio. Esta semana añadieron millones de onzas inventadas, para presionar el precio.














Transparent Precious Metal Holdings - Gold/Silver - GCRU Gold News


Flows this week



goldchartsrus.com





La plata seguirá la estela del rodio, ya veréis. Habrá gente ya mismo, o en un futuro, vendiendo su rodio para comprar 1000 oz o más de plata. Yo lo haría.


----------



## iaGulin (17 Abr 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> A mi lo de una onza de rodio a 30.000$ me ha dejado loco



A mi porque me da pereza y no tengo mucho tiempo, pero lo de la onza de rodio a 20.000 euros o el kilo de paladio a 75.000 es como para mirarlo xD


----------



## TradingMetales (17 Abr 2021)

iaGulin dijo:


> A mi porque me da pereza y no tengo mucho tiempo, pero lo de la onza de rodio a 20.000 euros o el kilo de paladio a 75.000 es como para mirarlo xD



Pues eso es lo que paga la gente que tiene coche. Luego dicen que si los coches suben de precio y tal... A la industria se la suda el precio, si no puedes pagarlo, te jodes. Y una vez creado el coche, ese metal ya desapareció del mapa hasta su reciclaje.


----------



## iaGulin (17 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Pues eso es lo que paga la gente que tiene coche. Luego dicen que si los coches suben de precio y tal... A la industria se la suda el precio, si no puedes pagarlo, te jodes. Y una vez creado el coche, ese metal ya desapareció del mapa hasta su reciclaje.



Soy de los pocos que ni tiene, ni quiere coche. Motos tengo para prestar a media familia, coche paso. A quitarle la pasta a otro.
Quiero decir que me van más la cosas sencillas y pequeñas... meterme ahora en el mundo de los metales me da una pereza abrumadora.


----------



## TradingMetales (17 Abr 2021)

iaGulin dijo:


> Soy de los pocos que ni tiene, ni quiere coche. Motos tengo para prestar a media familia, coche paso. A quitarle la pasta a otro.
> Quiero decir que me van más la cosas sencillas y pequeñas... meterme ahora en el mundo de los metales me da una pereza abrumadora.



Ya, pero tu manejas efectivo, o sólo tarjeta?

Porque metales siempre has tenido en tu mano. No estoy diciendo nada del otro mundo. Acumula aunque sea oro nórdico, las monedas de 10, 20 y 50 céntimos. Esas son las que más poder monetario conservarán en 1 siglo o por supuesto, mucho antes.


----------



## Snowball (17 Abr 2021)

iaGulin dijo:


> A mi porque me da pereza y no tengo mucho tiempo, pero lo de la onza de rodio a 20.000 euros o el kilo de paladio a 75.000 es como para mirarlo xD



Yo llevo 90 onzas desde hace 10 años... asi que toy preparado


----------



## Tito Pulo (17 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> No, cola no ha habido. Poca gente y mucho dinero para ser plata escasa. Eso es lo que ha ocurrido, falta mucho por despertar y se levantarán sin metal. O metal a un precio que tendrán que pagar sí o sí, en cada teléfono que adquieran, en cada tecnología que compren, en cada coche.
> 
> 
> El tiempo da y quita razones, veremos qué ocurre antes de lo que muchos piensan. Yo ya hice mi parte en este asunto, y más de lo debido. Si vender 1 tonelada de metal en un mes como febrero, supone mucho, en todo un mes. Me descojono de lo que va a ocurrir como la gente se interese más por el metal. Lo de la plata el futuro bitcoin (en estallido de precio), no es un meme.



Está claro que nadie puede conocer el futuro.
Y mucho menos poner plazos a acontecimientos o situaciones que puedan llegar.

Pero así por curiosidad, en qué plazo de tiempo ves que se pueda dar esa revalorización tan brutal de la plata, que incluso llegas a compararla con la de BTC, teniendo en cuenta que la de este último es la revalorización más grande que haya podido existir en tan poco tiempo en la historia de la humanidad.

Cuanto tiempo, meses? años? décadas?


----------



## TradingMetales (17 Abr 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Está claro que nadie puede conocer el futuro.
> Y mucho menos poner plazos a acontecimientos o situaciones que puedan llegar.
> 
> Pero así por curiosidad, en qué plazo de tiempo ves que se pueda dar esa revalorización tan brutal de la plata, que incluso llegas a compararla con la de BTC, teniendo en cuenta que la de este último es la revalorización más grande que haya podido existir en tan poco tiempo en la historia de la humanidad.
> ...



3 décadas, para que supere al oro, como mucho. Eso sería como un 6400% sólo por ratio en 30 años. Un 213% de retorno bruto promedio anual, o antes.

Y según el ritmo de nuestros espaldas plateadas, puede ser cosa de días. o meses, a lo sumo 2 años. Yo creo que en 2 años como muchísimo algo gordo en plata ha debido ocurrir. Y la cosa puede acelerarse muchísimo más. La gente ya empieza a querer retirar su plata papel y se da cuenta que no existe. No puede durar mucho más. Un rico enfadado y con liquidez o mucho oro, ya rompe el mercado. O un Apple, sin ir muy lejos... el mercado de la plata es minúsculo, escasísimo, una mierda, una mierda que vale muy poco. Pero realmente es una joya. En cuanto la plata papel rompa 30$-35$, dudo que se pueda conseguir masivamente como hace 4 meses. Puede que no haya ya disponible para venta directa, o con retrasos eternos. Pero si rompe 35$, métete en físico si aún dudas, y arrepiéntete de no haber comprado antes.


----------



## TradingMetales (17 Abr 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Yo llevo 90 onzas desde hace 10 años... asi que toy preparado



Con 50 onzas estás por encima del 1% de los que van a poder tener metal. Estás en el 1% de los más ricos en físico, y posiblemente 2-3%, felicidades.


----------



## Snowball (17 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Con 50 onzas estás por encima del 1% de los que van a poder tener metal. Estás en el 1% de los más ricos en físico, y posiblemente 2-3%, felicidades.



Hombre a 30000$ la onza como el rodio, pues como que SI soy algo rico


----------



## TradingMetales (17 Abr 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Hombre a 30000$ la onza como el rodio, pues como que SI soy algo rico



Eso te daría 2.7 millones si algún día llega a eso. Pero bueno, tienes el poder en tu mano de decidir si se fabrican 45 o 50 coches del futuro, o para la medicina, eso tendrá un precio que alguien podrá pagar. Estás en el buen lado.


----------



## Snowball (17 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Eso te daría 2.7 millones si algún día llega a eso. Pero bueno, tienes el poder en tu mano de decidir si se fabrican 45 o 50 coches del futuro, o para la medicina, eso tendrá un precio que alguien podrá pagar. Estás en el buen lado.



La verdad que en un contesto de energia muy cara, tiene todo el sentido de que los metales suban de precio.


----------



## TradingMetales (17 Abr 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> La verdad que en un contesto de energia muy cara, tiene todo el sentido de que los metales suban de precio.



ESA ES LA UNICA RAZON, antes que desaparezcan y se vuelvan más escasos. Cada vez costará más extraerlos. El BTC se puede apagar, pero no vas a apagar la minería real, que también deberá consumir lo que no tiene. Y contaminar lo que no debe.


----------



## TradingMetales (17 Abr 2021)

Lumber Futures Price - Investing.com 

Para que veas cómo te van a subir los precios en Ikea. A ver si has ganado tanto con criptos como para poner muebles en tu nuevo chalet.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (17 Abr 2021)

No creo k me salga esta vez.... Pero claro, si veo algo muy muy jugosoooo... Solo soy un vulgar especulador.... Vengo a x money, nñyo no hago amihos entre las monedas. Si he venido es porque creo k va para arriba 2 o 3 meses, luego ya.... Es posible km vaya jaja


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (17 Abr 2021)

Es k CHZ mola macho, esa no la vendo salvo mega mega up


----------



## easyridergs (17 Abr 2021)

La única por fundamentales técnicos que va a poder replicar el sistema ETH pero sin sus inconvenientes es IOTA.

Es cuestión de tiempo que explote, el que no sea paciente la va a cagar muy bien cagada. Si no sabes surfear no toques, que la cagas.

Claramente los impacientes no son conscientes del desarrollo técnico y matemático que lleva detrás el proyecto. No seáis tontos y os dejéis llevar por los calentones.


----------



## Snowball (17 Abr 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> La única por fundamentales técnicos que va a poder replicar el sistema ETH pero sin sus inconvenientes es IOTA.
> 
> Es cuestión de tiempo que explote, el que no sea paciente la va a cagar muy bien cagada. Si no sabes surfear no toques, que la cagas.
> 
> Claramente los impacientes no son conscientes del desarrollo técnico y matemático que lleva detrás el proyecto. No seáis tontos y os dejéis llevar por los calentones.



Yo lo veo como el TCPIP del futuro IOT...


----------



## easyridergs (17 Abr 2021)

Pues algo hay de eso. Están montando un sistema que puede representar el internet descentralizado. Pensad que se está implementando dos capas, la contable y la de datos, que van juntas e interconectadas pero al mismo tiempo son dos capas diferentes. Sobre la de datos el sharding lo tendrán muy rápido ya que es facilísimo, esto liberará la capa contable todavía más dando tiempo a su desarrollo que es más complicado.

Después vienen los nodos permanentes con prueba de inclusión.

Por que creéis que después de todo lo que ha pasado IOTA en el pasado no se ha perdido en el CMC, el chino no es idiota.


----------



## Snowball (17 Abr 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> Pues algo hay de eso. Están montando un sistema que puede representar el internet descentralizado. Pensad que se está implementando dos capas, la contable y la de datos, que van juntas e interconectadas pero al mismo tiempo son dos capas diferentes. Sobre la de datos el sharding lo tendrán muy rápido ya que es facilísimo, esto liberará la capa contable todavía más dando tiempo a su desarrollo que es más complicado.
> 
> Después vienen los nodos permanentes con prueba de inclusión.
> 
> Por que creéis que después de todo lo que ha pasado IOTA en el pasado no se ha perdido en el CMC, el chino no es idiota.



Lo que va dar vida al IOT es sin duda el 5G, sobre todo para la conducción autónoma


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (17 Abr 2021)

Regresad a este post en la Burbuja.info de 2030 : todos los que hayan invertido una cantidad contundente de ETH teneis la vida resuelta o casi


Enhorabuena, y respecto "ahora" en 2021, si, se que se vienen burlas, negaciones, estupefaccion... Pero forma parte del post ver esas reacciones, para que la gente de 2030 se ria. Como ocurre con el post de los pisos que nunca bajan y las 58337626 muertes del BitCoin.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## easyridergs (17 Abr 2021)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Regresad a este post en la Burbuja.info de 2030 : todos los que hayan invertido una cantidad contundente de ETH teneis la vida resuelta o casi
> 
> 
> Enhorabuena, y respecto "ahora" en 2021, si, se que se vienen burlas, negaciones, estupefaccion... Pero forma parte del post ver esas reacciones, para que la gente de 2030 se ria. Como ocurre con el post de los pisos que nunca bajan y las 58337626 muertes del BitCoin.
> ...



Jajajaja, vendiendo ETH, se ve que no te enteras de que va la película. Suerte, que la vas a necesitar.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (17 Abr 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> Jajajaja, vendiendo ETH, se ve que no te enteras de que va la película. Suerte, que la vas a necesitar.



vendiendo? por que?


----------



## paketazo (17 Abr 2021)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> vendiendo? por que?



Si IOTA logra hacerse mainstream usar ETH será como ir hoy en día en barco de vapor de Londres a NY


----------



## Thundercat (17 Abr 2021)

Esto sin 5G no vale na


----------



## silverwindow (17 Abr 2021)

No hay un hilo de metales para que el tipo este dejande dar por saco en el hilo de crypto- iota ??


----------



## jm666 (17 Abr 2021)

lol habeis visto eso? $2.49 to $2.40 en 2 segundos :S


----------



## jimgasolin (18 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> lol habeis visto eso? $2.49 to $2.40 en 2 segundos :S


----------



## jm666 (18 Abr 2021)

jimgasolin dijo:


>



:S


----------



## Gian Gastone (18 Abr 2021)

Parece que nos recuperamos del FLASH CRASHHHHHH!. ha tocado 1.6 en binance.
hay que estar loco para invertir en esto.


----------



## jm666 (18 Abr 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Parece que nos recuperamos del FLASH CRASHHHHHH!. ha tocado 1.6 en binance.
> hay que estar loco para invertir en esto.



Seguira bajando?


----------



## jm666 (18 Abr 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Pues está tardando ya en meter la quinta.
> El tiempo precioso que hemos perdido por el retraso en la mainnet.
> Estaríamos ya en 7.
> El caso es que se está poniendo la cosa cada vez más peligrosa.
> ...


----------



## Gian Gastone (18 Abr 2021)

El chino parece que no llegaba a fin de mes y queria hacer caja.


----------



## jm666 (18 Abr 2021)

Que haceis vendeis o hodl?, casi todas mis ordenes fallan :S


----------



## paketazo (18 Abr 2021)

@Tito Pulo hoy no se va a levantar muy contento...


----------



## jm666 (18 Abr 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> @Tito Pulo hoy no se va a levantar muy contento...



xDDDD


----------



## paketazo (18 Abr 2021)

asi empezó el dump en 2017 ... dudo que se repita del mismo modo, pero vete tu a saber.


----------



## jm666 (18 Abr 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> asi empezó el dump en 2017 ... dudo que se repita del mismo modo, pero vete tu a saber.



por qué lo dudas?


----------



## paketazo (18 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> por qué lo dudas?



Por que sería muy fácil vender ahora y no volver hasta dentro de año y medio para todos los que tienen plusvalías de muchos ceros.


----------



## jm666 (18 Abr 2021)

Al menos ha hecho la corrección esa que hablaba el del vídeo a $1.76 

Pensé que podría demorarse unos días en hacerla, pero ha sido cuestión de unos segundos xDDDD


----------



## paketazo (18 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Al menos ha hecho la corrección esa que hablaba el del vídeo a $1.76
> 
> Pensé que podría demorarse unos días en hacerla, pero ha sido cuestión de unos segundos xDDDD



Estos flash cracks son muy interesantes pues demuestran la fragilidad de los precios de todos los activos cripto y con la menor duda se viene todo abajo en minutos.

Fíjate que no es casual, aprovechan que era paso de sábado a domingo en medio mundo, con todos los osciladores alcistas, con todo apuntando a nuevos ATH en BTC y meten bajadas de entre un 15% y un 40% en pocas horas.

Esto no le va a hacer bien a medio plazo a los precios, creo que volveremos a ver los mínimos de esta noche más pronto que tarde, si se repiten patrones.

Hay un patrón que manda directamente a BTC a 30.000$ si se cumple, pero reitero que sería demasiado sencillo operar así.

Suerte y recordar siempre lo del ROI en cuanto podáis, y el resto free ride


----------



## jm666 (18 Abr 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Estos flash cracks son muy interesantes pues demuestran la fragilidad de los precios de todos los activos cripto y con la menor duda se viene todo abajo en minutos.
> 
> Fíjate que no es casual, aprovechan que era paso de sábado a domingo en medio mundo, con todos los osciladores alcistas, con todo apuntando a nuevos ATH en BTC y meten bajadas de entre un 15% y un 40% en pocas horas.
> 
> ...



Sí, yo lo tengo claro que esto se puede ir al garete en cuestion de segundos, anoche me quedé con muchas dudas, hizo cosas muy raras y está mañana justo me he despertado con el panorama, no he podido vender muy a tiempo porque binance no respondía, cabrones, pero algo he salvado.

Es curioso, justo antes de empezar todo, hubo dos bajadas casi seguidas, de $2.49 a $2.44 y luego a $2.40(algo así) , fueron 2 segundos, uno primero y al momento el otro, creo que el volumen fue 500K y 1M aprox. a las 23:35 , ahí empecé a sospechar y ya no le quité ojo ... xD


----------



## RuiKi84 (18 Abr 2021)

La corrección de iota ha sido brutal, el resto de alt supongo que serán parecidas.

Si vamos a seguir alcistas al menos la mayor parte del año, habrá que aguantar muchas velas como esta, por otro lado también podría ser el principio del derrumbe, cada cual que apueste donde crea conveniente.

En mi caso lo tengo claro, todo o nada


----------



## paketazo (18 Abr 2021)

No quitéis ojo a las piscinas de liquidez de stable coins, son un indicador anticipado, tampoco a los intereses de los prestamos y de los depósitos en las plataformas DEFI ni en las centralizadas, son otro indicador.

Por lo de pronto las comisiones de ETH se han doblado, o sea, que hay movimiento.

Y aquí el atcoin index season


----------



## Integer (18 Abr 2021)

Parece que tiene que ver con los apagones en Mongolia y China.









China’s Inner Mongolia to shut down crypto mining farms by April


The Inner Mongolia National Development and Reform Commission released an official proposal to shut down local crypto mining operations in line with its energy-saving rules.




cointelegraph.com







A mí me han entrado unas órdenes de compra sanotas, estoy decidiendo cuándo vender.


----------



## paketazo (18 Abr 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Parece que tiene que ver con los apagones en Mongolia y China.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habrá que seguir estas noticias para saber si han sido apagones "forzados" o simples problemas puntuales para meter presión.

Mongoles y BTC no parece un riesgo.

Banear BTC es imposible, pero zancadillas pueden meterle todas las que deseen.

Por lo de pronto recuperación en V, pero la desconfianza está sembrada, que florezca o no, se verá en próximas horas.


----------



## Tito Pulo (18 Abr 2021)

Es decir que ya todos veis una temporada de caídas irremediable.
Hace ya semanas que dijimos que BTC daba muestras de debilidad y que una corrección gorda iba a llegar.
Ver a BTC en los 44/45k supone Iotas en los 1,2/1,3 de nuevo. Y justo cuando viene la actualización de una Alt más importante en el mundo crypto en años.
Lo dicho, se han perdido buenas semanas de subidas por el retraso en Chrysalis.

Alguno creéis que aún con BTC corrigiendo, siempre que no lo haga a lo bestia claro está, pudiera darse una subida importante de Iota estos próximos días por la mainnet??
Se admiten apuestas.
Yo personalmente creo que NO, ya que cada vez que BTC cae, Iota es se las que más lo hace.
Aunque viendo a NANO que ni se ha inmutado con la caída, albergo alguna pequeña esperanza.


----------



## Gian Gastone (18 Abr 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Parece que tiene que ver con los apagones en Mongolia y China.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El quid de la cuestión es la Energía y los Bitcoñeros no lo quieren ver. Nano ha dado un subidon del 100%, no se de donde ha salido ese volumen (de 600 millones a 3000) si los exchanges no dejan transferir nanos debido a una actualización.

Muy raro todo. Nuevo paradigma?. Pero vemos que si BTC se va a la mierda IOTA va detrás.


----------



## paketazo (18 Abr 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> El quid de la cuestión es la Energía y los Bitcoñeros no lo quieren ver. Nano ha dado un subidon del 100%, no se de donde ha salido ese volumen (de 600 millones a 3000) si los exchanges no dejan transferir nanos debido a una actualización.
> 
> Muy raro todo. Nuevo paradigma?. Pero vemos que si BTC se va a la mierda IOTA va detrás.



Yo lo simplificaría más.

No todo puede subir eternamente, y llega un punto en que ya no entra más liquidez ante un riesgo exponencial de perdida.

Hay que sacudir el árbol para que el mercado sea atractivo de nuevo y el ratio riesgo/recompensa sea atractivo de nuevo.

Por ejemplo con BTC a 30K muchos dirán que está regalado, cuando hace dos años ese precio parecía una locura.

Psicología económica y ciclos de mercado.

Un ejemplo simple:

Ahora en Binance IOTA pierde un 15%, y eso parece un momento cojonudo para entrar. Pero en unas horas aparecerá que sube un 30%, y entonces a muchos les parecerá una locura entrar.


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Abr 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> El quid de la cuestión es la Energía y los Bitcoñeros no lo quieren ver. Nano ha dado un subidon del 100%, no se de donde ha salido ese volumen (de 600 millones a 3000) si los exchanges no dejan transferir nanos debido a una actualización.
> 
> Muy raro todo. Nuevo paradigma?. Pero vemos que si BTC se va a la mierda IOTA va detrás.



Nano es una shitcoin, que un pump coincida con una caída no es raro.


----------



## cholesfer (18 Abr 2021)

Puede ser...


... O puede ser la típica corrección mensual donde las ballenas se quitan morralla palurda y tragan aún más y más billetes.


----------



## easyridergs (18 Abr 2021)

Los apagones chinos son una realidad forzada por falta de suministro de carbón. Si no solucionan los problemas con los australianos la cosa puede ir peor. Está claro que a corto es malo para la cotización de todas las criptos, pero a medio plazo es muy bueno para IOTA que no depende del consumo de energía.

Este escenario ya sabíamos muchos que iba a llegar, y ya no es cuestión de que si se apagan los mineros chinos se montarán otros en otro sitio, el asunto principal es que la energía barata es cada vez más escasa, a nivel chino y a nivel mundial. Y no, las renovables no sirven para minar, su suministro no es constante y el hash rate por consiguiente tampoco. El BTC se diseñó pensando en una realidad pasada basada en la energía barata ampliamente disponible, esos tiempos se han acabado, y puede que vuelvan, pero con la tecnología actual no es posible.

Si hablamos del precio, no entiendo como puede haber alguien que todavía no sepa que el precio es centralizado y que está a merced de los bots del chino. En meses se ha triplicado el tether circulante, y dudo que mucho que la mayoría de ese tether sea tether “sano”.


----------



## calamatron (18 Abr 2021)

Ahora q me vengan conq btc es descentralizada jajaja,vamos iotaaaaa


----------



## Locoderemate (18 Abr 2021)

Estos flashcracks pueden ser indicadores de subidas. En cualquier caso a mi aun no me da cambio de tendencia en btc

Pero no tengo ni puta idea


----------



## easyridergs (18 Abr 2021)

calamatron dijo:


> Ahora q me vengan conq btc es descentralizada jajaja,vamos iotaaaaa



Tu sabes igual que yo que no hay ninguna cripto con el consenso descentralizado, se descentraliza el libro, pero nada más.


----------



## easyridergs (18 Abr 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Estos flashcracks pueden ser indicadores de subidas. En cualquier caso a mi aun no me da cambio de tendencia en btc
> 
> Pero no tengo ni puta idea



A china de momento le interesa BTC, mucho incauto occidental meterá allí su dinero para resguardarse de la inflación. En el momento apropiado con la excusa de los apagones meterá el chape a los mineros, la gente con la pasta colgada durante meses y el precio a cero. Los chinos son maestros en estas técnicas, mirad con el COVID, este año su economía ha subido más que nunca y occidente en la mierda más absoluta. Las pistas son claras, solamente hay que querer verlas.


----------



## Integer (18 Abr 2021)

Venga, que ahora se levantan los pacotraders domingueros, ven las rebajas y empiezan a comprar y hacer subir el precio.


----------



## Tito Pulo (18 Abr 2021)

Ya veremos si no se ven los 38 este mes o el próximo.
BTC jamás ha tenido más de 7 velas mensuales verdes seguidas y este es el 7 mes verde seguido, por además estas 7 han sido de proporciones brutales.
Por lo que un mes que acabe en rojo va a llegar.
Y nos puede hacer caer bien abajo.

Y ahora está la difícil decisión de si se mantienen las Iotas a hold pensando sobre todo en lo que pueda supones Chrysalis , o por el contrario se vende y se intenta comprar bastante más abajo, que con mucha probabilidad va ha llegar.


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Abr 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Ya veremos si no se ven los 38 este mes o el próximo.
> BTC jamás ha tenido más de 7 velas mensuales verdes seguidas y este es el 7 mes verde seguido, por además estas 7 han sido de proporciones brutales.
> Por lo que un mes que acabe en rojo va a llegar.
> Y nos puede hacer caer bien abajo.
> ...



Me alegra verte aquí, menos mal que no has cogido soga con la caída de hoy.


----------



## calamatron (18 Abr 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> Tu sabes igual que yo que no hay ninguna cripto con el consenso descentralizado, se descentraliza el libro, pero nada más.



Bitcoin ni eso,es insostenible y cada vez mas,xsu uso bestial de energia donde cada vez necesitara mas y mas.
Iota no tiene ese problema,x eso va a pasar a todas como un avion,sino lo quieres ver es cosa tuya


----------



## paketazo (18 Abr 2021)

La volatilidad es bestial, en pocas horas de 1,60$ a 2,20$ ... casi un 40%, los que sufran del corazón mejor que apaguen a la de ya.


----------



## easyridergs (18 Abr 2021)

calamatron dijo:


> Bitcoin ni eso,es insostenible y cada vez mas,xsu uso bestial de energia donde cada vez necesitara mas y mas.
> Iota no tiene ese problema,x eso va a pasar a todas como un avion,sino lo quieres ver es cosa tuya



A mi no me tienes que convencer.


----------



## besto (18 Abr 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Es decir que ya todos veis una temporada de caídas irremediable.
> Hace ya semanas que dijimos que BTC daba muestras de debilidad y que una corrección gorda iba a llegar.
> Ver a BTC en los 44/45k supone Iotas en los 1,2/1,3 de nuevo. Y justo cuando viene la actualización de una Alt más importante en el mundo crypto en años.
> Lo dicho, se han perdido buenas semanas de subidas por el retraso en Chrysalis.
> ...



Ayer Nano duplicó, y hoy está aguantando. Es un proyecto bueno pero el potencial de iota es muy superior. Yo me fijo mucho en nano porque es un proyecto bastante maduro que va por delante de iota y que nos puede marcar el camino en comportamiento del precio. Que nano haya aguantado a mi tb me hace albergar esperanza de que iota podría desacoplarse de btc y mantener la senda alcista.


----------



## Thundercat (18 Abr 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> La volatilidad es bestial, en pocas horas de 1,60$ a 2,20$ ... casi un 40%, los que sufran del corazón mejor que apaguen a la de ya.



Yo ni me he enterao, es mejor mirar la gráfica una vez al día jajaja. Por los horarios seguro que han sido los chinos.


----------



## Tito Pulo (18 Abr 2021)

Por otro lado , estas caídas y recuperaciones rápidas no sirven para echar a los cuñaos que han entrado en los últimos meses, ya que estos no tradean, no utilizan Stops, quizá ni saben que es eso.
Este finde BTC ha caído 10k pero hoy ya ha recuperado 6k.
Así no asustan a nadie de los nuevos, ya que ven que recupera rápido. Sólo se quitan del medio a gente más antigua que tradea.

Para acojonar bien a los cuñaos, la caída debe ser más pronunciada y sobre todo sostenida en más semanas.Es por eso que quizás esto no ha acabado aún.


----------



## Thundercat (18 Abr 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Por otro lado , estas caídas y recuperaciones rápidas no sirven para echar a los cuñaos que han entrado en los últimos meses, ya que estos no tradean, no utilizan Stops, quizá ni saben que es eso.
> Este finde BTC ha caído 10k pero hoy ya ha recuperado 6k.
> Así no asustan a nadie de los nuevos, ya que ven que recupera rápido. Sólo se quitan del medio a gente más antigua que tradea.
> 
> Para acojonar bien a los cuñaos, la caída debe ser más pronunciada y sobre todo sostenida en más semanas.Es por eso que quizás esto no ha acabado aún.



Sí que habrán echao a los cuñaos. Esto es así, cuando empiezas no usas stops, después te haces Paco Trader que se cree dios y los usas.
Al final como te los fulminan el 99%, porque en criptos es así, quién cojones va a poner un stop del 50%, pues ya ni usas.
Si no has entrao bien pues la has cagao.

Todas academias de trading paco te enseñan a usar Stop Loss lo primero


----------



## Thundercat (18 Abr 2021)

La de liquidaciones que ha debido de haber allí...


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Abr 2021)

Ese tipo de gráficos son para meter miedo a incautos, los institucionales han comprado incluso a más de 40k, el que ha dibujado eso es un malintencionado o un completo ignorante.


----------



## Tito Pulo (18 Abr 2021)

Visitar los 40/45 aunque sea en un mechazo no es descartable


----------



## Thundercat (18 Abr 2021)

Semana en rojo, cada 2-3 semanas toca una en rojo o con nada de subida, como la que se fue de 1.50 a 1.00. Estábamos en sobrecompra bestial.


----------



## Tito Pulo (18 Abr 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> Semana en rojo, cada 2-3 semanas toca una en rojo o con nada de subida, como la que se fue de 1.50 a 1.00. Estábamos en sobrecompra bestial.



Semana preChrysalys, que debería de haber sido para multiplicar, será semana en rojo sangre en BTC y en todo el mercado crypto, TODO EN ORDEN


----------



## iaGulin (18 Abr 2021)

Intentado recargar a 1,9 y no me dejan los mamones xD


----------



## easyridergs (18 Abr 2021)

Apretad el culo, cojones !!!!!!!


----------



## Tito Pulo (18 Abr 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> Apretad el culo, cojones !!!!!!!



Eso puede salir bien, ya que si es solo una pequeña bajada para después seguir subiendo no es problema.
Pero puede salir mal también, si viene una corrección importante hasta los 38/40 Iota visitará de nuevo 1 dólar, en ese caso el que venda y compre abajo , aunque no sea abajo del todo pues eso que triunfará.


----------



## cholesfer (18 Abr 2021)

Dos palabras

HO-DL


----------



## paketazo (18 Abr 2021)

Yo tengo un escenario parecido pero me lo manda a la zona de 18K, forzándolo mucho a 14K, si perdiera eso BTC estaría en riesgo de ser un activo que tendería a mínimos decrecientes a largo plazo.

Todo es posible, peor ahora mismo poco probable, a ese escenario le daría un 15% de posibilidades.


----------



## easyridergs (18 Abr 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Eso puede salir bien, ya que si es solo una pequeña bajada para después seguir subiendo no es problema.
> Pero puede salir mal también, si viene una corrección importante hasta los 38/40 Iota visitará de nuevo 1 dólar, en ese caso el que venda y compre abajo , aunque no sea abajo del todo pues eso que triunfará.



Eso está claro, pero a mi me da igual, yo vengo de los infiernos, así que a largo solo puedo ganar.


----------



## iaGulin (18 Abr 2021)

Desde la barra de bar vuelvo a decir que bitcoin no bajará de la cifra en la que entró Tesla.


----------



## jm666 (18 Abr 2021)

No quiero ser pesimista pero esto tiene pinta de irse a la mierda XD


----------



## TradingMetales (18 Abr 2021)

Y este es un claro ejemplo de porqué IOTA a 2.6 empieza a ser cara respecto a Plata, y a 1 es "barata". Ahora si tuviera me metería en IOTA o estaría preparando entradas. Ahora puedo vender lingotes de plata y acumular iota con plata, y cuando suba iota vender por lingotes. Así funcionan los ratios, y los ratios existen para que los jugadores de ratio se aprovechen. Es la manera mas rápida de hacer crecer mi peso metalero. Podéis hacerlo con metales o con acciones de vuestras favoritas u otras criptos.


----------



## RuiKi84 (18 Abr 2021)

Si, como los 1200 USD de 2013-2017


----------



## Beborn (18 Abr 2021)

No imposible, pero altisimamente improbable llegar a esos niveles a día de hoy.

Hay muchisima inversión institucional, muchísimo más dinero moviéndose y el BTC es mainstream. A partir de esos niveles entraron manos fuertes que no lo dejaran caer, pues compraran a manos llenas para hacerse con más a precio de saldo.

Salvo black swan, el BTC no volverá a tocar $20k, diría que ni $30k.

Pero estaré encantado de recoger mi owned si eso pasa, más que nada porque yo seria el primero que me beneficiaría de precios así de bajos.


----------



## easyridergs (18 Abr 2021)

Este año claramente BTC se va a ir a los 100k y IOTA como poco se mete en el TOP 10. El chino puede manipular lo que quiera, pero el contexto del 21 y lo que viene para el 22 es totalmente alcista para el que esté dentro.


----------



## Alarkos (18 Abr 2021)

Muchos aquí son demasiado sensibles u emocionales. Cuando sube, champán. Cuando cae, horca. Chavales, manteneos fuertes. Pensad que los barones multimillonarios que han invertido en esto NO VAN A PERDER DINERO. El mundo criptodigital es el futuro y es imparable. IOTA ha venido para resolver un problema del futuro y, a no ser que entre otro proyecto más interesante, NO LO VAN A ECHAR.


----------



## davitin (18 Abr 2021)

Joder, estoy pensando en vender, pero no quiero que me pase lo mismo de la última vez.


----------



## easyridergs (18 Abr 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Joder, estoy pensando en vender, pero no quiero que me pase lo mismo de la última vez.



Sí, por favor, vende. Muchos te lo vamos a agradecer.


----------



## paketazo (18 Abr 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> Este año claramente BTC se va a ir a los 100k y IOTA como poco se mete en el TOP 10. El chino puede manipular lo que quiera, pero el contexto del 21 y lo que viene para el 22 es totalmente alcista para el que esté dentro.



Es posible, pero ya sabemos como terminan muchas veces las subidas demasiado verticales.

Ha multiplicado por 6 en un año, y la mayoría de alts por 20, eso no es sano si un crecimiento sostenible, pero evidentemente aquí no hay leyes ni normas y todo puede valer.


----------



## jm666 (18 Abr 2021)

Es una mierda el binance no me funcionan las ordenes y me sta haciendo perder pasta, panda de hijos de su madreeeeee


----------



## kynes (18 Abr 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Joder, estoy pensando en vender, pero no quiero que me pase lo mismo de la última vez.



Ironic supongo ;-) para los mortales que no jugamos al saca-mete sólo nos queda HOLD , y sobrellevar la montaña rusa con calma. Es momento de cargar un poco más si acaso.


----------



## kynes (18 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Es una mierda el binance no me funcionan las ordenes y me sta haciendo perder pasta, panda de hijos de su madreeeeee



Si es por qué no te lanza la orden dale a repetir (buy buy buy) hasta que la guarde, o cambia ligeramente el limit. Deben estar saturadisimos de órdenes hoy.


----------



## jm666 (18 Abr 2021)

Es una mierda pdira haber ganado unos miles y los cabornes chinos me han jodido, les voy a poner una reclamacion cabrones

LA PUT AMDRE Q LOS PARIPOOOO


----------



## TradingMetales (18 Abr 2021)

Cálculos que he hecho en IOTA:

Con 100 millones de USD se hunde un 33%, que en realidad serían unos 70 millones bajistas equivalentes. Todo el imperio IOTA está montado en una pirámide de 200 millones de $ como máximo. De sus X mil millones de capitalización a esto, para que veáis el apalancamiento y tal cómo infla las cifras. Pues nada, a disfrutar el cagarro y vivan las criptos.


----------



## easyridergs (18 Abr 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Es posible, pero ya sabemos como terminan muchas veces las subidas demasiado verticales.
> 
> Ha multiplicado por 6 en un año, y la mayoría de alts por 20, eso no es sano si un crecimiento sostenible, pero evidentemente aquí no hay leyes ni normas y todo puede valer.



Si habláramos de un año normal lo compraría, para este año ya no lo compro tanto, aunque quien sabe.

El tropezón del hash rate va a ser puntual, China se va a entender con Australia porque ambas se necesitan y el carbón va a volver a fluir. En el año 2018 se luchaba contra la deflación, en esta fase del ciclo se va a tener que luchar contra la inflación. Puede que tengamos un espejismo en la mejora del COVID, pero a medida que acaba el verano y vaya entrando el otoño/invierno los vacunados las van a pasar putas con las nuevas “variantes” y los cierres de la economía se van a volver a dar. En todo este viaje seguro que veremos grandes bajones en la cotización, como la que acaba de haber, pero dudo muchísimo que esos bajones se conviertan en tendencia.

Estaba claro que a 2.5 era buen momento de salida para volver a entrar más adelante, pero en ese momento todo el mundo ya se veía a 3. Ahora los lumbreras quieren vender a 1.9, o lo que sea, porque ahora nos vamos a cero ... También era malo comprar cuando toco el mínimo a 7 céntimos pero ahora es bueno comprar a 2 dólares ... Todo un sin sentido. Pero claro, el chino no es idiota y con eso juega.


----------



## easyridergs (18 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Cálculos que he hecho en IOTA:
> 
> Con 100 millones de USD se hunde un 33%, que en realidad serían unos 70 millones bajistas equivalentes. Todo el imperio IOTA está montado en una pirámide de 200 millones de $ como máximo. De sus X mil millones de capitalización a esto, para que veáis el apalancamiento y tal cómo infla las cifras. Pues nada, a disfrutar el cagarro y vivan las criptos.



Coño, y tú haces vídeos de trading. Si no eres capaz de distinguir entre el descubrimiento del precio en función a la oferta y la demanda, la capitalización, la liquidez y el apalancamiento es que no tienes ni puta idea. Esto que cuentas pasa con todo, hasta con la mierda de la plata que promocionas, oferta y demanda amigo, y en la oferta no se cuenta todo el supply disponible, ni en la demanda toda la contraparte en circulación, solo lo que está para venta y para compra. Nada, disfruta de tu plata, aunque no sirva para nada.


----------



## paketazo (18 Abr 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> Si habláramos de un año normal lo compraría, para este año ya no lo compro tanto, aunque quien sabe.
> 
> El tropezón del hash rate va a ser puntual, China se va a entender con Australia porque ambas se necesitan y el carbón va a volver a fluir. En el año 2018 se luchaba contra la deflación, en esta fase del ciclo se va a tener que luchar contra la inflación. Puede que tengamos un espejismo en la mejora del COVID, pero a medida que acaba el verano y vaya entrando el otoño/invierno los vacunados las van a pasar putas con las nuevas “variantes” y los cierres de la economía se van a volver a dar. En todo este viaje seguro que veremos grandes bajones en la cotización, como la que acaba de haber, pero dudo muchísimo que esos bajones se conviertan en tendencia.
> 
> Estaba claro que a 2.5 era buen momento de salida para volver a entrar más adelante, pero en ese momento todo el mundo ya se veía a 3. Ahora los lumbreras quieren vender a 1.9, o lo que sea, porque ahora nos vamos a cero ... También era malo comprar cuando toco el mínimo a 7 céntimos pero ahora es bueno comprar a 2 dólares ... Todo un sin sentido. Pero claro, el chino no es idiota y con eso juega.



Yo después de ver a DOGE en el top 6 y con ganas de entrar en el top 3 , ya como que es momento de tirar la toalla y dedicarse al pito pito gorgorito, que podría ser más eficaz que todos nuestros análisis Paco que con todo el tiempo y lógica que le aplicamos no termina de funcionar en este mercado.

Ojo, que admito no tener ni puta idea de lo que va a pasar pero si hace un año me dicen que apueste contra que DOGE estaría en 0,3$ hubiera aceptado la apuesta. IOTA de nuevo a 0,2$?? ... paso, ya no apuesto contra nada visto lo visto.

Un saludo y esperemos encontrar algo de lógica aquí.


----------



## TradingMetales (18 Abr 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> Coño, y tú haces vídeos de trading. Si no eres capaz de distinguir entre el descubrimiento del precio en función a la oferta y la demanda, la capitalización, la liquidez y el apalancamiento es que no tienes ni puta idea. Esto que cuentas pasa con todo, hasta con la mierda de la plata que promocionas, oferta y demanda amigo, y en la oferta no se cuenta todo el supply disponible, ni en la demanda toda la contraparte en circulación, solo lo que está para venta y para compra. Nada, disfruta de tu plata, aunque no sirva para nada.



Bueno, yo sólo puedo decirte que las cosas serias no se hunden con tan poco dinero. Para hundir la plata hacen falta unos cuantos miles de millones aunque sea papel falso.

Te diré que como trader, lo que he visto cómo os han robado con el USDT casi un 3% de vuestro dinero sin que os diérais cuenta, suma el apalancamiento y ya sabes quién se ha quedado el dinero de la caída.

Y por cierto, gracias por los kilos. IOTA recuperará, no tengo duda, y me dará más kilos. Lo que ha pasado es que no ha habido demanda, eso es todo. Un producto sin demanda vale cada vez menos, ese es el ejemplo.


----------



## easyridergs (18 Abr 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Yo después de ver a DOGE en el top 6 y con ganas de entrar en el top 3 , ya como que es momento de tirar la toalla y dedicarse al pito pito gorgorito, que podría ser más eficaz que todos nuestros análisis Paco que con todo el tiempo y lógica que le aplicamos no termina de funcionar en este mercado.
> 
> Ojo, que admito no tener ni puta idea de lo que va a pasar pero si hace un año me dicen que apueste contra que DOGE estaría en 0,3$ hubiera aceptado la apuesta. IOTA de nuevo a 0,2$?? ... paso, ya no apuesto contra nada visto lo visto.
> 
> Un saludo y esperemos encontrar algo de lógica aquí.



La lógica es muy difícil encontrarla, tu por lo menos siempre te mueves dentro de patrones lógicos de inversión, y eres de las pocas personas, con algunos pocos más, que merece la pena leer en este foro. Por que madre del amor hermoso, la cantidad de flipados que hay, se mueven como una veleta, al son de lo que dicta el chino.

Lo de Doge es normal, lo mismo que hace Elon con Doge, lo hace con Tesla, pero Doge al mover menos volumen pues se mueve más, además los tweets de Elon a Doge son ayudados por el chino, sino de que ahora puedes comprar participaciónes de Tesla a través de Binance. Si es que está todo más que sabido en este mundillo.


----------



## iaGulin (18 Abr 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> La lógica es muy difícil encontrarla, tu por lo menos siempre te mueves dentro de patrones lógicos de inversión, y eres de las pocas personas, con algunos pocos más, que merece la pena leer en este foro. Por que madre del amor hermoso, la cantidad de flipados que hay, se mueven como una veleta, al son de lo que dicta el chino.
> 
> Lo de Doge es normal, lo mismo que hace Elon con Doge, lo hace con Tesla, pero Doge al mover menos volumen pues se mueve más, además los tweets de Elon a Doge son ayudados por el chino, sino de que ahora puedes comprar participaciónes de Tesla a través de Binance. Si es que está todo más que sabido en este mundillo.



A mí es que me cuesta creer que un simple tweet de Elon Musk consiga el volumen que hubo ayer en Doge, casi 4 veces más que BTC en Binance. Tiene que haber algo más detrás.


----------



## easyridergs (18 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Bueno, yo sólo puedo decirte que las cosas serias no se hunden con tan poco dinero. Para hundir la plata hacen falta unos cuantos miles de millones aunque sea papel falso.
> 
> Te diré que como trader, lo que he visto cómo os han robado con el USDT casi un 3% de vuestro dinero sin que os diérais cuenta, suma el apalancamiento y ya sabes quién se ha quedado el dinero de la caída.
> 
> Y por cierto, gracias por los kilos. IOTA recuperará, no tengo duda, y me dará más kilos. Lo que ha pasado es que no ha habido demanda, eso es todo. Un producto sin demanda vale cada vez menos, ese es el ejemplo.



Jajaja, del tether no me vas a venir a explicar nada, es tan falso como el Fiat, pero eso y el apalancamiento no tienen nada que ver.

Y el precio de los metales es otra farsa, imagino que sabras que sin ir más lejos Goldman Sachs y DB llevan años manipulando su precio. No creas nada de lo que veas.

Otra cosa, hasta que no vendes, ni pierdes ni ganas, es fundamental entender eso.


----------



## easyridergs (18 Abr 2021)

iaGulin dijo:


> A mí es que me cuesta creer que un simple tweet de Elon Musk consiga el volumen que hubo ayer en Doge, casi 4 veces más que BTC en Binance. Tiene que haber algo más detrás.



Coño, el chino.


----------



## iaGulin (18 Abr 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> Coño, el chino.



Más que el chino, China, elucubro yo.


----------



## easyridergs (18 Abr 2021)

iaGulin dijo:


> Más que el chino, China, elucubro yo.



Hasta que Xi Jinping quiera quienes mandan son Changpeng Zhao y Micree Zhan.


----------



## davitin (18 Abr 2021)

La verdad es que puede ocurrir cualquier cosa, que vuelva a subir o que se vaya a la mierda, estás conversaciones ya las tuvimos en la última bajada, hablamos por hablar todos, no tenemos ni zorra.


----------



## easyridergs (18 Abr 2021)

davitin dijo:


> La verdad es que puede ocurrir cualquier cosa, que vuelva a subir o que se vaya a la mierda, estás conversaciones ya las tuvimos en la última bajada, hablamos por hablar todos, no tenemos ni zorra.



Vende ya, coño !!!!!!! O mejor, le preguntas a Divad el judio.


----------



## davitin (18 Abr 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> Vende ya, coño !!!!!!! O mejor, le preguntas a Divad el judio.



Divad "el judío", que cabron jejeje


----------



## Tito Pulo (18 Abr 2021)

Esa es la única verdad. Hay mucho entendido que parece que todo lo sabe, que todo lo tiene controlado, que es quien mejor entiende el pasado y quien mejor sabe lo que ocurrirá en el futuro.

Cuando la verdad es que absolutamente NADIE tiene ni la más remota idea de lo que acontecerá de hoy en adelante.


----------



## davitin (18 Abr 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Esa es la única verdad. Hay mucho entendido que parece que todo lo sabe, que todo lo tiene controlado, que es quien mejor entiende el pasado y quien mejor sabe lo que ocurrirá en el futuro.
> 
> Cuando la verdad es que absolutamente NADIE tiene ni la más remota idea de lo que acontecerá de hoy en adelante.



Esta podría ser perfectamente una de las bajadas periódicas que hay cada 3 o 4 semanas....yo a BTC no lo veo cayendo al abismo hasta que no llegue al menos a 100k.

Recuerdo que durante aquellas mini bajadas se escribían exactamente los mismos mensajes que ahora.


----------



## Thundercat (18 Abr 2021)

Yo creo que es corrección normal


----------



## Tito Pulo (18 Abr 2021)

A no ser que empresas e institucionales que se hincharon a comprar BTC desde los 10k hasta los 30k se planteen realizar beneficios de cientos de miles de millones, podrían hacerlo en cascada.

Es una teoría más, ya que no tengo ni la más mínima idea de que ocurrirá.


----------



## paketazo (18 Abr 2021)

Yo solo sé que un día caerá, eso es indudable, y no solo hablo de IOTA, hablo de este mercado, y corregirá un 50% o más desde máximos, no descarto otro 70%. 

Lo verdaderamente jodido será saber dónde estará el último máximo. 65.000$?? o se irá antes a 80K, 100K ...120K ??

El que crea que esto no parará de subir por mucho fiat que se esté imprimiendo es que o es un iluso o no sabe como juegan las ballenas.

Por esa regla de tres del fiat infinito, el oro debería estar a 1000000$ , y ya veis lo que le cuesta ir venciendo a la inflación, cuando durante décadas junto con los inmuebles ha sido de lo poco que el ciudadano de a pie ha podido adquirir para tener a resguardo parte de su patrimonio.


----------



## davitin (18 Abr 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Yo solo sé que un día caerá, eso es indudable, y no solo hablo de IOTA, hablo de este mercado, y corregirá un 50% o más desde máximos, no descarto otro 70%.
> 
> Lo verdaderamente jodido será saber dónde estará el último máximo. 65.000$?? o se irá antes a 80K, 100K ...120K ??
> 
> ...



Ahí está la madre del cordero, saber cuándo va a caer todo y que no nos pille.


----------



## TradingMetales (18 Abr 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> Jajaja, del tether no me vas a venir a explicar nada, es tan falso como el Fiat, pero eso y el apalancamiento no tienen nada que ver.
> 
> Y el precio de los metales es otra farsa, imagino que sabras que sin ir más lejos Goldman Sachs y DB llevan años manipulando su precio. No creas nada de lo que veas.
> 
> Otra cosa, hasta que no vendes, ni pierdes ni ganas, es fundamental entender eso.



Hasta que vendo no gano o pierdo. Incluso si no me dejan vender, porque no hay mercado, nunca pierdo según tu. Saluda a burbucoin de mi parte.


----------



## Ircapo (18 Abr 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> A china de momento le interesa BTC, mucho incauto occidental meterá allí su dinero para resguardarse de la inflación. En el momento apropiado con la excusa de los apagones meterá el chape a los mineros, la gente con la pasta colgada durante meses y el precio a cero. Los chinos son maestros en estas técnicas, mirad con el COVID, este año su economía ha subido más que nunca y occidente en la mierda más absoluta. Las pistas son claras, solamente hay que querer verlas.




Lo has clavado una vez más. 
No entiendo qué impaciencia de la gente cuando Iota en un año ha llegado a alcanzar más de un 1.500%
Más que bitcoin y otras muchas cryptos 
Aún así hacerse rico en unos meses no es tan sencillo, y la impaciencia no ayuda


----------



## easyridergs (18 Abr 2021)

De las pruebas de Chrysalis. 5000 tps mantenidas y 7000 tps de pico, nodo sincronizado. Recuerdo que son sin comisiones.


----------



## cholesfer (18 Abr 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> De las pruebas de Chrysalis. 5000 tps mantenidas y 7000 tps de pico, nodo sincronizado. Recuerdo que son sin comisiones.



Y TPS es... Transacciones Por Segundo?


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Abr 2021)




----------



## easyridergs (18 Abr 2021)

cholesfer dijo:


> Y TPS es... Transacciones Por Segundo?



Sí


----------



## Locoderemate (18 Abr 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> De las pruebas de Chrysalis. 5000 tps mantenidas y 7000 tps de pico, nodo sincronizado. Recuerdo que son sin comisiones.



Gran noticia... 

Por cierto, la vida se rige por una máxima: lo que no te mata te hace mas fuerte.

Venga!


----------



## Periplo (18 Abr 2021)

Iota promete...


----------



## jm666 (18 Abr 2021)

Es horrible, es como empezar de cero, ahora tiene que ir pasando todas las resistencias otra vez una por una xDDD

En fin paciencia y que no vuelva a caer


----------



## jm666 (18 Abr 2021)

Que he dicho??? xDD

solo pongo de manifiesto el hecho de que en cada resistencia tarda un rato xD

por comentar algo pero si te molesta me callo xDD

yo ya soy rico, hago esto porque me aburro xddd


----------



## jm666 (18 Abr 2021)

Ves lo que te digo, se ha hechola del 10, la del 12, la del 14 y esta en la del 16, deber'ia haber sido un minuto pero lleva 20.

Viendo el triangulo gigante y el tamanio del bander'in yo creo que deber'ia llegar al 50, pero que conste que lo digo por aprender no por querer hacerme rico xDDD

no me maliterpreteis, intento anadir algo positivo al foro, pero si no os gusta siempre podeis usar el ignore xD


----------



## cholesfer (18 Abr 2021)

Yo esta tarde he hecho un trade de parte importante de mis BNB a IOTa...a full voy.


----------



## davitin (18 Abr 2021)

Joder menos mal que no he vendido, parece que se está recuperando al menos parcialmente.


----------



## jimgasolin (19 Abr 2021)

vamos que si llego a irme ayer de fiesta empalmando, y no veo la grafica asta mañana y... iota btc se a undido y levantado mientras estaba de resaca xD


----------



## jm666 (19 Abr 2021)

jimgasolin dijo:


> vamos que si llego a irme ayer de fiesta empalmando, y no veo la grafica asta mañana y... iota btc se a undido y levantado mientras estaba de resaca xD



pues la caida fueron las dos primeras cañas xD


----------



## Frank_Frank (19 Abr 2021)

Iota recuperando como un tiro, se nota que tiene ganas de crecer (que va a crecer)


----------



## Thundercat (19 Abr 2021)




----------



## davitin (19 Abr 2021)

Vaya tela, cuántos habrán vendido y estarán cargándose en la puta ahora mismo? Hemos vuelto casi a 2.40 del tirón.


----------



## jimgasolin (19 Abr 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


>



y sabes .... te dire la verdad...


----------



## Frank_Frank (19 Abr 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Vaya tela, cuántos habrán vendido y estarán cargándose en la puta ahora mismo? Hemos vuelto casi a 2.40 del tirón.



Jaja bueno, no sabes como va a ir la cosa, ahora parece que se arregla pero esta mañana al levantarme y ver la que se había liado, a punto he estado yo también de vender todo, pero he aguantado (y menos mal)


----------



## TradingMetales (19 Abr 2021)

Venga, momento de soltar más iotas, gracias.. Soltados sin arruinarme, mucha demanda, eso es bueno. Se va a la luna. A fin de cuentas, IOTA es mejor refugio que DOGE


----------



## TradingMetales (19 Abr 2021)

Vendo un poco más, que subió de nuevo.


----------



## davitin (19 Abr 2021)

Estamos casi como antes de la bajada y con BTC mucho más bajo, eso es muy buena señal.


----------



## TradingMetales (19 Abr 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Estamos casi como antes de la bajada y con BTC mucho más bajo, eso es muy buena señal.



Está muy fuerte, me gusta. Ya la dejo tranquila a ver si la cambio a 50 BTC x 100k, como 12 veces más que ahora. Voy con ganancias a metales y criptomierdas nuevas que empiezan desde 0.


----------



## jm666 (19 Abr 2021)

Es algo increible ver como las Matemáticas, una invención del ser humano, cuadran con la Física, podemos predecir cúanto tarda en caer una piedra desde cierta altura con la gravedad y las condiciones en la Tierra por ejemplo.

Todavía es mas increible que las Matemáticas funcionen y puedan predecir otras invenciones del ser humano que no están tan directamente relacionadas con la Física, me refiero en este caso a las cryptomonedas.

He aquí algunas de estas predicciones con IOTA:

Se dijo que subiría desde $0.40 (IOTA to the Moon)
El del vídeo dijo que bajaría a tocar los $1.76 como corrección de la subida tan grande que hubo
Las gráficas nos decían que IOTA debería sobrepasar el precio del ratio IOTA/BTC y lo ha hecho sobradamente

Todo esto ha pasado, como causa de la caida de BTC, las minas?, la falta de energía?, la mano negra del chino detrás de todo?, el FUD?, el FOMO?

como sea que fuere, y mas allá de que mañana pueda explotar todo, que está dentro de otras predicciones, las de IOTA se van cumpliendo como si estuviese escrito.

Ojalá hubiese estudiado mas Mátemática cuando fui joven.


----------



## jm666 (19 Abr 2021)

Sí sí, no estoy diciendo ue las cryptos sea una ciencia exacta, solo expreso mi asombro a cómo los números se confabulan para al final llegar a un resultado concreto.

Quiero decir, qué probabilidades había de que superaramos el ratio BTC/IOTA y además se hiciera la corrección a $1.76? xD

Luego vas leyendo y resulta que el BTC bajó porque se quedaron sin carbón en China , que si los mineros etc, etc pero si te fijas la caida de IOTA justo se detiene la primera vez en esos $1.76, es la mano negra del chino la que hace esto?, luego se configura de tal forma para que tenga una subida importante y poder pasar el ratio BTC/IOTA predecido, llegaron a un acuerdo con Austrlia y ya tienen carbón?, ek chino etaba burrido?, la gente empezo a comprar porque había que alcanzar la solución matemática?

como sea, no busco una respuesta concreta pero me gusta recalcar estas curiosidades


----------



## paketazo (19 Abr 2021)

Diversificar es la madre del cordero para los pobres.

No es recomendable para quién tiene 20.000$ para invertir que los meta todos en BTC, o todo a ETH o todo a IOTA

Es más, tampoco es recomendable meterlo todo en cripto, ni en bolsa, ni en metales.

Diversificar quiere decir para mi, distribuir el riesgo y obtener retornos, y para ello, y tras más de veinte años peleando, puedo decir que me cuesta mucho sacar un 5% de rentabilidad anual.

Pensemos en este bull run de BTC.

Justo hace un año, cuando todo se veía más negro que el carbón, BTC tocó fondo, y desde entonces no ha parado de subir... quién hubiera esperado con liquidez el momento propicio, hubiera triunfado, no se trata de comprar en el mínimo, solo con acercarse un 20% a ese mínimo es suficiente.

Lo mismo para índices bursátiles, para metales, para divisas...

A veces, invertir es saber mantenerse en liquidez, otras veces tener un 25% de liquidez, pero en mi caso, jamás el 100% invertido y sin liquidez.

Yo he tenido más IOTA en el pasado que ahora mismo, ¿por qué?, no por que no lo vea claro, simplemente por que he cumplido objetivos, lo mismo con ETH, con BTC, con S&P... menos con el metal, que ahí de momento me declino por HOLD, el resto es muy líquido, y fácil de intercambiar por otros activos.

Cuando leo que os ponéis del hígado o que veis las estrellas, sois uno de los indicadores más fiables para tomar decisiones.

Llevo como dos meses recibiendo consultas de gente de mi entorno a la que hace años les hable de este mundillo, me preguntan como comprar, que cuanto he ganado, que si van a hacerse millonarios...

Yo con esas pistas tomo decisiones, posiblemente sean erróneas, pero como os digo que acercarse un 20% al mínimo es un triunfo en una compra, lo mismo os digo para una venta.

Pensad en el pasado los que vendieron BTC a 15K y lo vieron ponerse a 20K ... tan duro es perder como aguantar el FOMO, y eso vale para prácticamente cualquier activo.

Dividid vuestro patrimonio y probablemente poco a poco cada vez será mayor.

Mucha suerte, y a ver si IOTA pega un buen arreón con las news.


----------



## Integer (19 Abr 2021)

De acuerdo estoy.

Yo esta mañana he vendido lo que compré en el hundimiento del fin de semana. Seguramente podría aguantarlo sacar algo más, pero prefiero recuperar esa liquidez.

Ya he puesto las órdenes de compra a la baja otra vez. Lo que he sacado lo he dejado en IOTA, y el capital recuperado.


----------



## paketazo (19 Abr 2021)

No se trata de convicciones, se trata de observar, comparar, analizar, y a veces, simplemente de lanzar una moneda al aire.

Por ejemplo tenemos que XRP capitaliza 64 mil millones ... bien, esto es solo un número sobre una pantalla, ¿con que lo podemos comprar?

Master card capitaliza 384 mil millones, visa 449 mil millones.

Ambas empresas generan un flujo de caja para sus accionistas, se usan cada segundo por miles de personas, y así seguirá siendo durante el futuro próximo.

XRP está a un 5X de superar a Master Card, por ofrecer una tecnología que apenas nadie usa ahora mismo, ¿y pensamos que está barata?

Veamos más ejemplos.

DOGE, ahora mismo, 50 mil millones... justo lo que capitaliza el banco de Santander. ¡ostia puta!, la moneda del perro ya vale más que el banco de Santander, por el que no tengo ninguna simpatía... ojo.

Son solo comparaciones de capitales, evidentemente esto nos pone en perspectiva y nos ayuda a valorar ciertas cosas que a veces nos cuenta comprender.

Que BTC se va a 100.000$ pues por mi ojalá, pero hay que tener claro que puede irse a 20.000$ y el que lo niegue con rotundidad, pues más pronto o más tarde, sufrirá las consecuencias.

Mucha suerte con las decisiones, y como he dicho a veces lanzar una moneda al aire da mejores resultados que todo el análisis de una vida.


----------



## Snowball (19 Abr 2021)

Respecto a lo ocurrido en China con el blackout y BTC









China’s Xinjiang Blackout and Bitcoin Hashrate Correction Caused BTC Price Crash | Headlines | News | CoinMarketCap


It’s no less than a major bloodbath in the crypto market as the Bitcoin (BTC) price is down 8.5% tanking below $57,000 levels. At press time, …




coinmarketcap.com


----------



## Pimp (19 Abr 2021)

Sigo pensando que IOTA es la mayor basura que ha existido jamás, doy gracias por el hecho de salir pero es que es un Mierdon de puta madre todo el mercado volando y esto esta hecho caldo. Nunca entendí el hype por esta basura y porque en todos los fotos Españoles tiene tantas paginas sus hilos, es que esta mierda se mueve menos que un muerto. 

Una moneda que es un cadaver andante desde 2017


----------



## TradingMetales (19 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Es algo increible ver como las Matemáticas, una invención del ser humano, cuadran con la Física, podemos predecir cúanto tarda en caer una piedra desde cierta altura con la gravedad y las condiciones en la Tierra por ejemplo.
> 
> Todavía es mas increible que las Matemáticas funcionen y puedan predecir otras invenciones del ser humano que no están tan directamente relacionadas con la Física, me refiero en este caso a las cryptomonedas.
> 
> ...



La gravedad es un invento matemático. La Matemática es lo que usamos para entender la física, porque si no no podríamos ni entenderla, creamos las matemáticas para entender el mundo a nuestra forma, no por ello tiene que ser real sólo coincidir y aproximarse a la realidad.


----------



## jm666 (19 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> La gravedad es un invento matemático. La Matemática es lo que usamos para entender la física, porque si no no podríamos ni entenderla, creamos las matemáticas para entender el mundo a nuestra forma, no por ello tiene que ser real sólo coincidir y aproximarse a la realidad.



Por ejemplo el numero PI , es la relación entre el diámetro y la longitud de una circunferencia, puedes comprobarlo con una piedra o con una estrella de neutrones, es un hecho real Físico, no creamos las Matemáticas a "nuestra forma"


----------



## hakuna_matata (19 Abr 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Sigo pensando que IOTA es la mayor basura que ha existido jamás, doy gracias por el hecho de salir pero es que es un Mierdon de puta madre todo el mercado volando y esto esta hecho caldo. Nunca entendí el hype por esta basura y porque en todos los fotos Españoles tiene tantas paginas sus hilos, es que esta mierda se mueve menos que un muerto.
> 
> Una moneda que es un cadaver andante desde 2017



Un cadáver andante que va a resucitar como Jesucristo para implantar una nueva religión (protocolo) a nivel mundial.

Creo que no he visto un proyecto tan claro en mi vida como el de IOTA, lo digo en serio. Solo ver el grafico de como se mueve el bicho cada vez que se confirman las transacciones me reafirma que estamos ante algo que va a revolucionar el mundo tal y como hizo Internet en su dia.


----------



## jm666 (19 Abr 2021)

hakuna_matata dijo:


> Un cadáver andante que va a resucitar como Jesucristo para implantar una nueva religión (protocolo) a nivel mundial.
> 
> Creo que no he visto un proyecto tan claro en mi vida como el de IOTA, lo digo en serio. Solo ver el grafico de como se mueve el bicho cada vez que se confirman las transacciones me reafirma que estamos ante algo que va a revolucionar el mundo tal y como hizo Internet en su dia.



Podemos decir entonces lo de ... y al tercer año resucitó? xDDDD


----------



## Integer (19 Abr 2021)

Digital Green Certificates: A Decentralized and Interoperable Infrastructure


In the last few months, one discussion has been ongoing all over the world: what is the best way to allow people to travel again, given the restrictions imposed by the current pandemic? And what is the best technology solution to support credentialing? Though some governments are still waiting to




blog.iota.org


----------



## Pimp (19 Abr 2021)

hakuna_matata dijo:


> Un cadáver andante que va a resucitar como Jesucristo para implantar una nueva religión (protocolo) a nivel mundial.
> 
> Creo que no he visto un proyecto tan claro en mi vida como el de IOTA, lo digo en serio. Solo ver el grafico de como se mueve el bicho cada vez que se confirman las transacciones me reafirma que estamos ante algo que va a revolucionar el mundo tal y como hizo Internet en su dia.




Ojala, que no le deseo el mal a nadie lo contrario ojala os salga bien, pero a veces me da la sensación que este hype es de gente trapeada desde el 2017 que están intentando salir, quizá luego me arrepiento de salir.


----------



## Covid-8M (19 Abr 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Ojala, que no le deseo el mal a nadie lo contrario ojala os salga bien, pero a veces me da la sensación que este hype es de gente trapeada desde el 2017 que están intentando salir, quizá luego me arrepiento de salir.



Yo lo de 2017 lo perdi todo por el apalancamiento cuando bajo a 0,15 y se cerro la posicion. Me entere tiempo despues porque ya ni lo seguia y no pensaba que llegase tan abajo. Volvi a entrar por el mismo motivo que antaño, el hilo de jdnec. Que tenga un sesgo con esta crypto debido a este foro es mas que probable, seguro. Mas que nada porque no la he comparado con ninguna otra.


----------



## Thundercat (19 Abr 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Sigo pensando que IOTA es la mayor basura que ha existido jamás, doy gracias por el hecho de salir pero es que es un Mierdon de puta madre todo el mercado volando y esto esta hecho caldo. Nunca entendí el hype por esta basura y porque en todos los fotos Españoles tiene tantas paginas sus hilos, es que esta mierda se mueve menos que un muerto.
> 
> Una moneda que es un cadaver andante desde 2017



Otro como el tito pulo, sigo sin ver que el resto del mercado en conjunto esté subiendo más que IOTA que quieres que te diga, yo llevo un x12 o asi, más o menos lo mismo que llevaría con cualquier moneda del top 50, unas más y otras menos, por ejemplo Litecoin lleva un x10 desde minimos que son 20-30 $. Abridme los ojos si no es verdad.

Si me hablas de shitcoins del Uniswap o PancakeSwap pues claro xD. Pero monedas establecidas como XRP o Monero pues llevan el mismo ritmo que IOTA.


----------



## jimgasolin (19 Abr 2021)

hakuna_matata dijo:


> Un cadáver andante que va a resucitar como Jesucristo para implantar una nueva religión (protocolo) a nivel mundial.
> 
> Creo que no he visto un proyecto tan claro en mi vida como el de IOTA, lo digo en serio. Solo ver el grafico de como se mueve el bicho cada vez que se confirman las transacciones me reafirma que estamos ante algo que va a revolucionar el mundo tal y como hizo Internet en su dia.



Jesucripto: Levantate y to the moon...
Tomate: tener iotas y no holdearlas es de parguela....


----------



## Pimp (19 Abr 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> Otro como el tito pulo, sigo sin ver que el resto del mercado en conjunto esté subiendo más que IOTA que quieres que te diga, yo llevo un x12 o asi, más o menos lo mismo que llevaría con cualquier moneda del top 50, unas más y otras menos, por ejemplo Litecoin lleva un x10 desde minimos que son 20-30 $. Abridme los ojos si no es verdad.
> 
> Si me hablas de shitcoins del Uniswap o PancakeSwap pues claro xD. Pero monedas establecidas como XRP o Monero pues llevan el mismo ritmo que IOTA.



Bueno BTT, DENT, HOLO, Enjin, chz son coins que estan en binance mismo y nada que ver con la run de iota tienen runs mucho mayores que IOTA sin ser coins de pancake o uniswap.


----------



## Snowball (19 Abr 2021)

hakuna_matata dijo:


> Un cadáver andante que va a resucitar como Jesucristo para implantar una nueva religión (protocolo) a nivel mundial.
> 
> Creo que no he visto un proyecto tan claro en mi vida como el de IOTA, lo digo en serio. Solo ver el grafico de como se mueve el bicho cada vez que se confirman las transacciones me reafirma que estamos ante algo que va a revolucionar el mundo tal y como hizo Internet en su dia.



Yo soy técnico en el mundo networking, y como bien dices, veo a IOTA (tangle) como el futuro "tcpip" del IOT que está por venir...


----------



## hakuna_matata (19 Abr 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Yo soy técnico en el mundo networking, y como bien dices, veo a IOTA (tangle) como el futuro "tcpip" del IOT que está por venir...



Yo soy ingeniero informático, especializado en DATA, descubrí IOTA a través de un master que hice y me quede prendado.

Desde 2018, lo he seguido, estudiado...y la visión que tiene es una revolución tecnológica y social. Nadie nos asegura que se llegue a materializar, que no pueda fallar... pero van camino de ello, como todo proyecto IT es necesario darle tiempo.


----------



## Snowball (19 Abr 2021)

hakuna_matata dijo:


> Yo soy ingeniero informático, especializado en DATA, descubrí IOTA a través de un master que hice y me quede prendado.
> 
> Desde 2018, lo he seguido, estudiado...y la visión que tiene es una revolución tecnológica y social. Nadie nos asegura que se llegue a materializar, que no pueda fallar... pero van camino de ello, como todo proyecto IT es necesario darle tiempo.



En que Master viste esa info sobre IOTA?


----------



## hakuna_matata (19 Abr 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> En que Master viste esa info sobre IOTA?



Nos la nombraron como tecnología futura para IOT. (hablo de 2018, en un master de negocio digital).

MIB (Master Internet Business) en ISDI.


----------



## Snowball (19 Abr 2021)

hakuna_matata dijo:


> Nos la nombraron como tecnología futura para IOT. (hablo de 2018, en un master de negocio digital).
> 
> MIB (Master Internet Business) en ISDI.



Interesante! gracias por la info


----------



## Tito Pulo (19 Abr 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> Otro como el tito pulo, sigo sin ver que el resto del mercado en conjunto esté subiendo más que IOTA que quieres que te diga, yo llevo un x12 o asi, más o menos lo mismo que llevaría con cualquier moneda del top 50, unas más y otras menos, por ejemplo Litecoin lleva un x10 desde minimos que son 20-30 $. Abridme los ojos si no es verdad.
> 
> Si me hablas de shitcoins del Uniswap o PancakeSwap pues claro xD. Pero monedas establecidas como XRP o Monero pues llevan el mismo ritmo que IOTA.



Estimado Thundercat, 
Vaya por delante que considero buena la subida en Iota, pero que son muchas las que lo han hecho mejor es una evidencia, solo tienes que hacer números. Si cogemos una gráfica y ves precios en todas de hace un año aprox.
ADA ha hecho un x34
LINK un x20
VET un 62
ETH un x17 
y puedo seguir con otras que están en el top 50 y han multiplicado por mucho más aún DOT, TETHA, AAVE, AVAX, FILE, KUSAMA,DOGE ,COSMOS etc.
Todas reventando ATHs

Salvo EOS, NEO y una o dos más Iota es de las que menos ha subido con diferencia.
También hay que decir que espero que el Bullrun aún no haya concluido y que Iota remonte respecto a todas ellas superando su ATH y poniéndose a la cabeza en cuanto a revalorización.


----------



## Thundercat (19 Abr 2021)

Para los que les gusta hacer supuestos.

A ver claro que hay monedas que han subido más, pero decir que en su conjunto el mercado ha subido más no es correcto. Porque las monedas de la vieja guardia que llevan desde el año pasao en el top 50 no han hecho un x30 ni de coña.

Todas las que habeis dicho son nuevas, CHZ por ejemplo el año pasao no se ni si existía, sabeis por que no invertisteis en ella? porque ni la conocíais y era mucho mas jodido que os llamara la atención.

Tampoco tenéis en cuenta el sesgo de supervivencia, cuando invertisteis en IOTA también podríais haber elegido una moneda que se hubiera ido a la mierda.


----------



## Ircapo (19 Abr 2021)

Obviamente siempre habrá una inversión en la vida en la que haya más rentabilidad, siempre.
Os parece poco un 1.500% en un año??? ¡¡¡Estamos locos¡¡¡
Ya sé que hay otras que lo superan, también puedes jugar 2,5€ al euromillones y que te toquen 150M€, a probar a ver si se consigue...
Quejarse de que no sube más es sólo una pataleta de niño, la culpa no es de Iota, es del que ha analizado mal el proyecto y sus expectativas.
Hay caminos más rápidos de ganar dinero, las drogas, las armas, las putas, ahora valorad si merece la pena el riesgo de cada opción.
A posteriori todos acertamos cuál habría sido la mejor opción.


----------



## Locoderemate (19 Abr 2021)

Btc esta luchando por mantener los 54K... 

La verdad es que se ha roto la fuerte tendencia semanal que llevaba btc desde el verano. ¿Pinta a correccion fuerte?


----------



## Locoderemate (19 Abr 2021)

Aqui cuentan mejor le que decia


----------



## Locoderemate (19 Abr 2021)

La vida es una burbuja.... Ir contra las burbujas es ir contra la vida. 

No existe nada fijo, estable, con un valor dado y de por si. Ya Platon lucho contra las burbujas con su mundo de las ideas, porque buscaba estabilidad y tierra firme. Nietzsche tenia razon cuando dijo que tras la filosofia d platon solo habia resentimiento y desazon hacia la vida.

Amemos las burbujas, livianas, fascinantes, multicolores, alocadas, caprichosas... Y en qué mejor sitio vamos a estar que en este???


----------



## davitin (19 Abr 2021)

Bueno entonces qué pensáis que se va a ir todo a la mierda ya?


----------



## Covid-8M (19 Abr 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> La vida es una burbuja.... Ir contra las burbujas es ir contra la vida.
> 
> No existe nada fijo, estable, con un valor dado y de por si. Ya Platon lucho contra las burbujas con su mundo de las ideas, porque buscaba estabilidad y tierra firme. Nietzsche tenia razon cuando dijo que tras la filosofia d platon solo habia resentimiento y desazon hacia la vida.
> 
> Amemos las burbujas, livianas, fascinantes, multicolores, alocadas, caprichosas... Y en qué mejor sitio vamos a estar que en este???



eres un poeta burbujil. es cierto que sin ellas todo seria muy gris


----------



## Locoderemate (19 Abr 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Bueno entonces qué pensáis que se va a ir todo a la mierda ya?



Le han metido un buen meneo a btc.

Ha roto la tendencia semanal, pero podria ser una falsa rotura si recupera a lo largo de la semana. Veremos...


----------



## Locoderemate (19 Abr 2021)

Miraba btc... El grafico a 5h parece indicar un doble suelo. Veremos si lo usa de referencia para estabilizarse y volver a tomar aire o en un par de dias lo rompe para abajo


----------



## jimgasolin (20 Abr 2021)

joooder otra vez debvajo dlel dos... tito... titoooo pulooo no salteees x la finestra... xD


----------



## jm666 (20 Abr 2021)

jimgasolin dijo:


> joooder otra vez debvajo dlel dos... tito... titoooo pulooo no salteees x la finestra... xD



xDDD


----------



## jm666 (20 Abr 2021)

cojonudo, y todavia falta una noche mas antes que salga el firefly , la buena noticia es que aguanto casi en $2, la mala no la voy a decir xDDD


----------



## jimgasolin (20 Abr 2021)

lo uncio es q parece q btc esta rebotando pa lo bajini....


----------



## Tito Pulo (20 Abr 2021)

jimgasolin dijo:


> joooder otra vez debvajo dlel dos... tito... titoooo pulooo no salteees x la finestra... xD



Pues no veo que esté el mercado ahora mismo para muchas alegrías.
La locura de subidas se ha enfriado claramente.
Los pumpeos cada vez son más pequeños en porcentajes y menos días su duración, si es que existen.
BTC mostrando debilidad en diario y semanal .
En cotas muy peligrosas.
Como no recupere pronto los 58k puede acelerar la sangría.

Y IOTA a un sólo día de sacar su nueva billetera Firefly muestra una debilidad preocupante.
En cuanto Btc tose directamente se funde, casi siempre es de las q más cae.

Los tiempos no han podido ser peor elegidos en Iota, podríamos estar ya mínimo en 4 con Firefly y Chrisalys hace un mes, y sin en cambio estamos por debajo de 2 y con posibilidad muy seria de volver al 1 cómo todo se de la vuelta.


----------



## Integer (20 Abr 2021)

Ou yeah

Han entrado hace un rato un par de órdenes de compra, otra quedó fuera.

Si sube un poco más me lo vuelvo a vender.


----------



## paketazo (20 Abr 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Ou yeah
> 
> Han entrado hace un rato un par de órdenes de compra, otra quedó fuera.
> 
> Si sube un poco más me lo vuelvo a vender.



Recuerda lo de compra con el rumor...

Cabe la posibilidad de que si se liberan noticias que ya se esperaban el precio reaccione como si ya estuviera descontado.

A mi me canta la zona de 1,20$-1,10$ si pierde los 1,80$ en cierres diarios como límite inferior, peor no me hagáis caso, espero equivocarme pues estoy servido con lo que llevo, y si baja me veré obligado a meterme con más.

Por cierto los intereses de los préstamos han bajado de una media de 10% estos días de FOMO a poco más del 2%

No saqueis ojo a las plataformas tipo compound, aave y similares.


----------



## Integer (20 Abr 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Recuerda lo de compra con el rumor...
> 
> Cabe la posibilidad de que si se liberan noticias que ya se esperaban el precio reaccione como si ya estuviera descontado.
> 
> A i me canta la zona de 1,20$-1,10$ si pierde los 1,80$ en cierres diarios como límite inferior, peor no me hagáis caso, espero equivocarme pues estoy servido con lo que llevo, y si baja me veré obligado a meterme con más.



A ver si no me pillo los dedos, todo puede ser.

Tengo algunas órdenes más abajo, pero como siempre preferiría que no se llenaran.

Me preocupa la rotura del canal alcista de BTC, nos puede hacer daño.


----------



## disken (20 Abr 2021)

Como lo veis, rebajas hasta 48.300$, hasta el mínimo anterior 43.000$ o rotura de canal alcista y un par de meses en la sombra para que acumulen los muy gordos?


----------



## Integer (20 Abr 2021)

Deberíamos valorar *SERIAMENTE* que durante el proceso de migración los exchanges deshabiliten el tradeo de IOTA durante algunos días y poner órdenes de compra bastante abajo.


----------



## paketazo (20 Abr 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Deberíamos valorar *SERIAMENTE* que durante el proceso de migración los exchanges deshabiliten el tradeo de IOTA durante algunos días y poner órdenes de compra bastante abajo.



No creo que deshabiliten el tradeo, si acaso los depósitos y retiradas, pero el tradeo se seguirá haciendo pienso yo.

EN cuanto a los que puedan entrar ordenes bajas, una vez liberadas las noticias el precio buscará un nuevo equilibrio, no sé si por arriba o por abajo, pero viendo como esta esto, casi pienso que podría ser a la baja.



disken dijo:


> Como lo veis, rebajas hasta 48.300$, hasta el mínimo anterior 43.000$ o rotura de canal alcista y un par de meses en la sombra para que acumulen los muy gordos?



Recuerda lo que te comenté sobre los 60K de BTC y la sobre compra de altcoins.

No hay precio bueno si empezamos un invierno criptográfico con sus rebotes puntuales y mínimos decrecientes, pero en el hipotético caso de que así suceda, haría compras escalonadas en teóricos soportes, 48K, 42K , 36K, y así hasta que se termine girando con el tiempo.


----------



## jm666 (20 Abr 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Deberíamos valorar *SERIAMENTE* que durante el proceso de migración los exchanges deshabiliten el tradeo de IOTA durante algunos días y poner órdenes de compra bastante abajo.



Anoche Binance se desconecto para upgrade por 2 horas, creo que podria tener algo que ver


----------



## batone79 (20 Abr 2021)

Estoy en cash, excepto 400 Iotas atrapadas en 2.02, No muevo un pavo hasta que grafico diario mejore. Aún asi pongo orden de compra en MA200 en diario de All-In a USD0.80


----------



## jm666 (20 Abr 2021)

BTC tiene pinta de irse para arriba 57 58k , quizas mas, que pensais?

a ver si hay suerte,


----------



## jm666 (20 Abr 2021)

Si antes hablo antes se cae, xDDD, ahora tiene pinta de irse a la mierda LOL


----------



## jm666 (20 Abr 2021)

Sí, por supuesto, pero no es lo mismo recibir noticias buenas si estas arriba que si estas abajo, so yo preferiria estar arriba, recibir la noticia mañana y pasado que haga lo que quiera xD.


----------



## knoche (20 Abr 2021)

Pero que están esperando acá si venimos de las epocas en que estaba a 0.20 ya es un x10 cuanto quieren ganarle a estoxd, yo me salí con 5gi que tenía de estas cosas, personalmente vuelvo a entrar cuando se desinfle la burbuja doge y los "safexxxxmierda".

Si sube a 5, pues subirá tmb a 20 así que no le veo como mala apuesta salir si vienen de hace años en este hilo


----------



## Thundercat (20 Abr 2021)

knoche dijo:


> Pero que están esperando acá si venimos de las epocas en que estaba a 0.20 ya es un x10 cuanto quieren ganarle a estoxd, yo me salí con 5gi que tenía de estas cosas, personalmente vuelvo a entrar cuando se desinfle la burbuja doge y los "safexxxxmierda".
> 
> Si sube a 5, pues subirá tmb a 20 así que no le veo como mala apuesta salir si vienen de hace años en este hilo



Es que si todos pensaran como usted se acaba el hilo


----------



## Integer (21 Abr 2021)

¿La calma que precede a la tempestad?


----------



## Patrimonialista (21 Abr 2021)

Vais a pasar las iotas a bitpanda o similar para que os hagan el cambio ya ellos?


O lo vais a migrar manualmente vosotros?


----------



## jm666 (21 Abr 2021)

_*THE IOTA FOUNDATION WILL NEVER PUBLISH DIRECT DOWNLOAD LINKS FOR FIREFLY ON SOCIAL MEDIA*_

*Please bear in mind that token holders are not required to migrate tokens ahead of the Chrysalis network update and have the option to migrate tokens after the network update for a prolonged period*. As we get closer to the migration, we will publish more videos, tutorials and guides to provide you with the necessary information to successfully complete the upgrade to Chrysalis.


----------



## Gattsu (21 Abr 2021)

Patrimonialista dijo:


> Vais a pasar las iotas a bitpanda o similar para que os hagan el cambio ya ellos?
> 
> 
> O lo vais a migrar manualmente vosotros?



Yo los tengo en bitpanda para evitarme líos.


----------



## Patrimonialista (21 Abr 2021)

Gattsu dijo:


> Yo los tengo en bitpanda para evitarme líos.



Se quedan con iotas a modo comisión si las traspaso esta semana ahi y las quito despues de ya realizada la migración?


----------



## su IGWT (21 Abr 2021)

Ya se pueden migdar al la nueva billetera?


----------



## Integer (21 Abr 2021)

Pues ha quedado un día bonito...

Qué larga la espera.


----------



## Suburban2 (21 Abr 2021)

Una tonteoria mia para que la comenteis:

Dentro de poco saldrá la Firefly definitiva. Si los IOTeros mueven ahí sus iotas, dejando solo una cantidad residual en los exchanges, ¿No encarecerá eso el precio, al haber menos en los exchanges "a la vista", y de ahí menos disponibles?


----------



## Integer (21 Abr 2021)

Suburban2 dijo:


> Una tonteoria mia para que la comenteis:
> 
> Dentro de poco saldrá la Firefly definitiva. Si los IOTeros mueven ahí sus iotas, dejando solo una cantidad residual en los exchanges, ¿No encarecerá eso el precio, al haber menos en los exchanges "a la vista", y de ahí menos disponibles?



La escasez haría subir el precio si hay demanda. Pero serían retiradas muy masivas.


----------



## Thundercat (21 Abr 2021)

En cualquier exchange los migrarán solos, quiero decir en el caso de que tuvieran tus token de verdad  .


----------



## Suburban2 (21 Abr 2021)

Integer dijo:


> La escasez haría subir el precio si hay demanda. Pero serían retiradas muy masivas.



Gracias x Las respuestas, Al anarquista mualdina tmb, eso que dice de la confianza limitada en la billetera iotera tmb lo pense' yo, de todos modos me gustaria tenet mi himberzion consolidada, u si hace efecto "pinch" mejor!


----------



## Snowball (21 Abr 2021)

IOTA Collaborates with Zebra Technologies


Digital certificates are here to stay! To initiate moving people securely during the pandemic, IOTA and Zebra collaborate for an environmental cause.



www.cryptonewsz.com


----------



## Snowball (21 Abr 2021)

*Future IoT market size*

_According to Cisco, 500 billion devices are expected to be connected to the internet by 2030. Each device includes sensors that collect data, interact with the environment, and communicate over a network. All of this valuable data needs a safe way to be immutably stored and transacted, this is exactly what IOTA will enable. The industrial Internet of Things could add over 14 trillion US Dollar to the global economy by 2030 according to Accenture. In the United States alone the industrial Internet of Things is expected to add over 6 trillion US Dollar to the cumulative GDP._


no está nada mal, con que IOTA se hiciera con el 10% de ese mercado, 1.4 trillones de capitalización...


----------



## paketazo (21 Abr 2021)

Veremos por dónde rompe la cuña:


----------



## jm666 (21 Abr 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Veremos por dónde rompe la cuña:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 634476



Solo puede quedar una!!, solo puede ser hacia arriba!!

es coña no tengo ni idea xD, pero para dar animos, si rompe hacia arriba puede que lleguemos a $3 ?, una vez ya hecha la correcion a $1.76 del otro día creo que tenemos muchas posibilidades.

cruzando dedooos


----------



## cholesfer (21 Abr 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Veremos por dónde rompe la cuña:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 634476



Dirección galaxia crisálida.


----------



## Locoderemate (21 Abr 2021)

Curioso






Bitcoin vs. socialismo (ÍNDICE)







privatum.blogspot.com


----------



## jm666 (21 Abr 2021)

has probado ya el nuevo FireFly?


----------



## davitin (21 Abr 2021)

Buenas.

Hay avances?


----------



## Locoderemate (21 Abr 2021)

Hasta semana que viene no activan la red crhisalis, no?


----------



## Thundercat (21 Abr 2021)

Bueno un MIOTA ahora mismo cuenta como micro


----------



## Azkenchack (21 Abr 2021)

Supongo que los que tenemos Ledger y en plan HODL, lo mejor es esperar a que Firefly esté rodando y con la opción para Ledger operativa para que la migración sea automática...
¿Que pensáis al respecto?

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TradingMetales (21 Abr 2021)

Chicos, casi mejor pasaros a ROTO, estoy vendiendo más iotas para pasarme, ganar luego X mucho en roto y volver a iota más fuerte. Tú también puedes hacerlo si no sales escaldado.


----------



## Ircapo (21 Abr 2021)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Supongo que los que tenemos Ledger y en plan HODL, lo mejor es esperar a que Firefly esté rodando y con la opción para Ledger operativa para que la migración sea automática...
> ¿Que pensáis al respecto?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk



Opino lo mismo, no hay prisa, no hay una fecha límite de momento


----------



## iaGulin (22 Abr 2021)

Mi mujer en el baño preguntándome de que me estoy riendo xD


----------



## Bob Page (22 Abr 2021)

Ya se va apreciando el efecto de la crisálida...no


----------



## Integer (22 Abr 2021)

Esto es una medida de seguridad, el Dust Protection.

Se pueden enviar cantidades inferiores a 1 miota a cualquier dirección que posea al menos 1 miota, pero como en la red nueva están todas las direcciones vacías, no se puede.

Es una medida de seguridad.


----------



## jm666 (22 Abr 2021)

Bob Page dijo:


> Ya se va apreciando el efecto de la crisálida...no



Ahora mismo, si miras la gráfica, estamos inmersos en una formación llamada de cuña, en la que el valor puede ir arriba o abajo, así que estamos a la expectativa de ver que hace, parece que esto se puede decidir entre hoy y mañana.

Si vamos para arriba es posible que toquemos la mitad del cielo con cara a la liberación de la crisálida, y si vamos para abajo no será muy bueno pero habrá tiempo para recuperarse, o al menos esto es lo que espero.


----------



## Raulico (22 Abr 2021)

Manda BTC, ni Crisálida ni leches... Esto me esta empezando a cansar.


----------



## TradingMetales (22 Abr 2021)

Hombre es que esto de ganar kilos de plata gratis, a quién no le gusta.

Pero cuando vas con mucho dinero, no tienes dónde meterlo. Entonces no tiene sentido hacer x40 luego x 100 luego x 100 porque no tienes como gastarlo. Y los impuestos de las cosas se pagan aunque no puedas retirar.

A mi las criptos me sirven para comprar plata. Es la única función que les veo, y de manera limitada. Las casas de metales y tiendas no se arriesgan a tomarte pedidos muy grandes por si luego bitpay no les paga, lo hacen poco a poco. CIODE no se siente a gusto con más de 1 BTC por día, por ejemplo. Ya me dijo el Viernes que se quedó nervioso en el raideo. La plata hasta dentro de un rato no me la da, y bitpay le mandó el dinero el Martes. Entonces es el martes donde, si no tiene dinero, es cuando cubre su precio y paga a refinería. Puede perder perfectamente aceptando criptos como pago.

Aun así, tengo BTC desde hace muchos años pero no consideré en moverlos a otras criptomierdas salvo Iota. Pero claro, siento que hay fiesta que me pierdo.

La misma que os perderéis los que quieran plata y no haya disponible a precio decente.


----------



## T-34 (22 Abr 2021)

bueno, pues intento abrir el archivo .kdbx en firefly y me dice que no lo soporta. Vamos bien.

edit: vale, no vi que habia que reiniciar, desaparecio el popup antes de verlo.


----------



## Locoderemate (22 Abr 2021)

T-34 dijo:


> bueno, pues intento abrir el archivo .kdbx en firefly y me dice que no lo soporta. Vamos bien.
> 
> edit: vale, no vi que habia que reiniciar, desaparecio el popup antes de verlo.



Ve informando


----------



## T-34 (22 Abr 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Ve informando





Locoderemate dijo:


> Ve informando



pues ya esta, he migrado los tokens, he guardado el log de la transferencia a la nueva red y el .stronghold de seguridad, asi que hasta que no funcione la crisalida no estaran los tokens disponibles. Menos mal que tenia una pequeña parte en wallet.


----------



## Bob Page (22 Abr 2021)

T-34 dijo:


> pues ya esta, he migrado los tokens, he guardado el log de la transferencia a la nueva red y el .stronghold de seguridad, asi que hasta que no funcione la crisalida no estaran los tokens disponibles. Menos mal que tenia una pequeña parte en wallet.



Pues ha sido fácil, ¿ verdad?

Edit: 









Chrysalis Status Page


Chrysalis Status Page




chrysalis.iota.org





¿Este 4% indica que ya se ha migrado el 4% de wallets de la vieja IOTA?


----------



## T-34 (22 Abr 2021)

Bob Page dijo:


> Pues ha sido fácil, ¿ verdad?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



indica los tokens bloqueados para migrar si.

Ha sido facil, lo esperaba mas complicado.


----------



## Gian Gastone (22 Abr 2021)

Me espero a mayo. No le veo mucha complicación mas alla de darle la seed de la viaeja billetera a la nueva en Firefly. Eso de no ver reflejado tus fondos en la wallet me enerva.
Espero que se ejecute bien en Ubuntu.


----------



## Gian Gastone (22 Abr 2021)




----------



## Bob Page (22 Abr 2021)

Qué interfaz más bonica y moderna


----------



## Gattsu (22 Abr 2021)

¿Qué pasa bandoleros? ¿De que forero es el canal de youtube Iota al día?


----------



## Thundercat (22 Abr 2021)

Gattsu dijo:


> ¿Qué pasa bandoleros? ¿De que forero es el canal de youtube Iota al día?



Del easyriders seguro-


----------



## Gian Gastone (22 Abr 2021)

Acabo de realizar la migración de mis fondos a firefly de UBUNTU y todo ha salido prefecto con un archivo de respaldo .kdbx


----------



## Tito Pulo (22 Abr 2021)

Como veis la situación? A pocos días de Chrysalis.

Está todo muy extraño.
BTC parece cada vez más débil. No tiene fuerza para remontar y varias veces han intentado tumbarlo salvándose siempre a duras penas.
Está en filo de la navaja y lo que se ve por abajo da un poco de respeto.

Que viene corrección en forma de batacazo parece más que seguro. Y que eso no va a tardar mucho en llegar también.
La pregunta es, creéis que BTC va a aguantar los días que quedan hasta Chrysalis sin caer?

Nos estropeara la fiesta?
Que pensáis?


----------



## jm666 (22 Abr 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Como veis la situación? A pocos días de Chrysalis.
> 
> Está todo muy extraño.
> BTC parece cada vez más débil. No tiene fuerza para remontar y varias veces han intentado tumbarlo salvándose siempre a duras penas.
> ...



Yo pienso que como BTC está en cuña, si va para arriba todo bien, si va para abajo ya no se lo que puede pasar.

edito: si cae mucho, espero que haya un rebote como lo hubo la última vez, tal vez esto nos salve. fingers crossed!!

Hay un par de vídeos no sé si los has visto o si te pueden dar una idea mejor:


----------



## paketazo (22 Abr 2021)

Está el limite de la cuña, no debería ir más abajo de 2$ si no podría derrapar a la baja.


----------



## jm666 (22 Abr 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Está el limite de la cuña, no debería ir más abajo de 2$ si no podría derrapar a la baja.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 635576



Ahora deberia subir BTC por un rato, el próximo ciclo creo que es el decisivo :S

edito: porque si no nos vamos al fondo ya ....


----------



## paketazo (22 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Ahora deberia subir BTC por un rato, el próximo ciclo creo que es el decisivo :S



Según esto, podría quedar bajada de altcoins buena, o subida de BTC buena para equilibrar, o bajada de ambas.

Si se empiezan a romper los soportes, tonto el último.


Estoy viendo mucho dinero fluir hacia las DEFI veteranas, Compound, YFI, AAVE ... los intereses han mejorado en este par de días bastante.









Altcoin Season Index: Is it Altseason right now?


This tool puts an end to the question "Is it Altcoin season right now?" - Based on data




www.blockchaincenter.net


----------



## jm666 (22 Abr 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Según esto, podría quedar bajada de altcoins buena, o subida de BTC buena para equilibrar, o bajada de ambas.
> 
> Si se empiezan a romper los soportes, tonto el último.
> 
> ...



Yo tengo el dedo en el botón xD


----------



## jm666 (22 Abr 2021)

Yo no estaba, qué sucedió?


----------



## Thundercat (22 Abr 2021)

Yo tampoco estaba, quiero saber.


----------



## jm666 (22 Abr 2021)

mierda esta calcado con el sp500
bueno no calcado pero se le parece un huevo

edito: que cuña cabrona xD


----------



## jm666 (22 Abr 2021)

Mirándolo mejor ahora, quizás le falte un par de días mas...


pos va ser que no


----------



## jm666 (22 Abr 2021)

Coño qué dice el jdnec?, ha estado por aquí?


----------



## su IGWT (22 Abr 2021)

Cuando se hace efectiva l subida de impuestos?


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Abr 2021)

A los ricos, jajaja, ya sabemos en qué acabará eso.


----------



## Locoderemate (22 Abr 2021)

Ni cuñas ni ostias. Btc se despeña y todas la siguen. Me huelo ventas masivas de btc.


----------



## jm666 (22 Abr 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Ni cuñas ni ostias. Btc se despeña y todas la siguen. Me huelo ventas masivas de btc.



Sí, demasiado poco para la cuña q era o le queda por caer todavía 

edito: o la cuña era mas pequeña de lo que parecía




Al menos ha valido para acumular mas Iotis y no hemos bajado mucho de donde estabamos, al menos de momento ....


----------



## Locoderemate (22 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Sí, demasiado poco para la cuña q era o le queda por caer todavía



Pues igual sí termina respetando la cuña...
Si btc aguanta 51k$


----------



## jm666 (22 Abr 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Pues igual sí termina respetando la cuña...
> Si btc aguanta 51k$



Ah si la de BTC yo decía la de IOTA creo que no vamos mal del todo ....


----------



## davitin (23 Abr 2021)

Esto pinta mal.


----------



## Gian Gastone (23 Abr 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Esto pinta mal.



como siempre, muy mal. aqui hay que vender cuando pega el arreo y luego esperar que caiga al infierno.
ni Mariposas ni leches. IOTA no esta de moda, al menos por ahora.

Paciencia.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (23 Abr 2021)

ON THE SLIDE WITH NO BRAKES.

Mejor, así mañana me tocan mas cuando compre.


----------



## Tito Pulo (23 Abr 2021)

Pues al final ha sucedido lo que veníamos diciendo.
Era más que evidente que una corrección gorda venía ya. Y BTC había mostrado su debilidad desde hace semanas.
La lastima es que Iota haya tardado tanto en subir y le haya costado tanto los 2.
Los tiempos con Chrysalis nos han matado.
No era lo mismo chuparte la corrección desde los 4 que hacerlo desde los 2.

En este entorno de rojo en el mercado la salida de Chrysalis será decepcionante cuando era un hito que nos debía de haber traído buenas alegrías.


----------



## Integer (23 Abr 2021)




----------



## easyridergs (23 Abr 2021)

No os comáis la cabeza, disfrutad del día que hoy parece que tendremos solecito y buenas temperaturas.


----------



## easyridergs (23 Abr 2021)

Bueno, un dato para el que lo quiera ver. Hace unos meses el supply de tether no llegaba a 20k millones, a día de hoy está en máximos de casi 50k millones. Olvidaros de BTC, lo que manda es tether, y tether está en máximos, cuando de verdad lo veamos caer bajando su supply en ese momento llegan los osos y se van los toros.


----------



## paketazo (23 Abr 2021)

Lo que está claro es que para conseguir tether ellos no tienen problemas, pero los mortales tenemos los mismos que para conseguir fiat o dólares... nada nuevo bajo el sol.

BTC canta entre 35K y 38K ahí debería de frenarse, lo que no sé es si solo para rebotar y seguir cayendo o para algo más serio.

IOTA canta incluso los 1,20$-1,15$ veremos lo que pasa.

Las capitalizaciones eran una animalada, hay docenas de empresas del Nasdaq de vanguardia que capitalizan menos que muchas criptos que no se usan ni por sus creadores.


----------



## jm666 (23 Abr 2021)

mal día para dejar de fumar xD


----------



## Ndynamite (23 Abr 2021)

Ojalá que baje a 1 para comprar más


----------



## Thundercat (23 Abr 2021)

semana en rojo semana en rojo ya no estamos en sobrecompra


----------



## Registrador (23 Abr 2021)

Ahora es el momento de comprar, cuando todo el mundo se caga de miedo.


----------



## Gattsu (23 Abr 2021)

¿Qué pasa bandoleros? Una fiesta con putas y barcos te hace bajar menos la cuenta corriente que una noche de estas.


----------



## paketazo (23 Abr 2021)

He pillado un puñado para trading para intentar sacar algunas gratis a 1,58$

Si sale bien cojonudo, si sale mal, alabaré las bondades del HOLD


----------



## Locoderemate (23 Abr 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> Ahora es el momento de comprar, cuando todo el mundo se caga de miedo.



Banzai


----------



## Covid-8M (23 Abr 2021)

A todo esto. No estamos ya en fechas de crisalida o se ha aplazado? Es improbable que estemos en la gran caida. Como minimo espero buen rebote


----------



## jm666 (23 Abr 2021)

Covid-8M dijo:


> A todo esto. No estamos ya en fechas de crisalida o se ha aplazado? Es improbable que estemos en la gran caida. Como minimo espero buen rebote



pues el triangulo me dice $1.85 pero con la que corre vete a saber ojalá xD


----------



## Registrador (23 Abr 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Banzai



Mucho más razonable es comprar cuando está alto y vender cuando está bajo, que duda cabe....


----------



## T-34 (23 Abr 2021)

jajajaja, ha pinchao antes de chrysalis, era algo que todos esperabamos, no se donde veis el problema


----------



## paketazo (23 Abr 2021)

Para tradear da rebote hasta 1,82$ 1,85$ en primer momento, pudiendo extenderse a 2,21$ del tirón, pero es difícil sin news o sin pump de BTC.

El RSI diario está marcando rebote, y por abajo la zona que comenté entre 1,15$ y 1,30$ sería un all in si cayera de golpe sin paradas.


----------



## jm666 (23 Abr 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Para tradear da rebote hasta 1,82$ 1,85$ en primer momento, pudiendo extenderse a 2,21$ del tirón, pero es difícil sin news o sin pump de BTC.
> 
> El RSI diario está marcando rebote, y por abajo la zona que comenté entre 1,15$ y 1,30$ sería un all in si cayera de golpe sin paradas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 636108



a ver si rompe el 49500


----------



## Locoderemate (23 Abr 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> Mucho más razonable es comprar cuando está alto y vender cuando está bajo, que duda cabe....



Hanakiri


----------



## Tito Pulo (23 Abr 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Para tradear da rebote hasta 1,82$ 1,85$ en primer momento, pudiendo extenderse a 2,21$ del tirón, pero es difícil sin news o sin pump de BTC.
> 
> El RSI diario está marcando rebote, y por abajo la zona que comenté entre 1,15$ y 1,30$ sería un all in si cayera de golpe sin paradas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 636108



Pero de verdad piensas que a tan solo 4 días de Chrysalis va a caer hasta los 1,15/1,30.?
Una actualización que supone un hito no visto en ninguna crypto en cuanto a comenzar una adopción y anuncios de casos de uso en cascada?
Sin hablar de nuevos Exchanges y acuerdos con grandes empresas?
No creo que con todo el peso que supone todo esto alguien se plantee vender sus IOTAS.
Y para que baje a esos precios tienen que venderse muchísimos millones de Iotas ya que en cada escalón de bajada entrarían muchísimas compras al estar tan cerca Chrysalis.


----------



## iaGulin (23 Abr 2021)

Veis posible que IOTA suba con el anuncio aún con BTC bajando? 
Que realmente no me importa demasiado, ahí quedan hasta q merezcan la pena o se pudran.


----------



## davitin (23 Abr 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Pero de verdad piensas que a tan solo 4 días de Chrysalis va a caer hasta los 1,15/1,30.?
> Una actualización que supone un hito no visto en ninguna crypto en cuanto a comenzar una adopción y anuncios de casos de uso en cascada?
> Sin hablar de nuevos Exchanges y acuerdos con grandes empresas?
> No creo que con todo el peso que supone todo esto alguien se plantee vender sus IOTAS.
> Y para que baje a esos precios tienen que venderse muchísimos millones de Iotas ya que en cada escalón de bajada entrarían muchísimas compras al estar tan cerca Chrysalis.


----------



## Gattsu (23 Abr 2021)

Cuando vendáis subirá a 40$ y será antes de fin de año, lo sabéis.


----------



## jm666 (23 Abr 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Pero de verdad piensas que a tan solo 4 días de Chrysalis va a caer hasta los 1,15/1,30.?
> Una actualización que supone un hito no visto en ninguna crypto en cuanto a comenzar una adopción y anuncios de casos de uso en cascada?
> Sin hablar de nuevos Exchanges y acuerdos con grandes empresas?
> No creo que con todo el peso que supone todo esto alguien se plantee vender sus IOTAS.
> Y para que baje a esos precios tienen que venderse muchísimos millones de Iotas ya que en cada escalón de bajada entrarían muchísimas compras al estar tan cerca Chrysalis.



Todas las cryptos han caido incluido ETH, doge , etc, la realidad es que es un mercado altamente especulativo y de momento hasta BTC lo es.

Si llega el día que IOTA sea otra cosa veremos lo que pasaría, pero supongo que el BTC afecta a todo incluido el SP500 , luego le echaré un ojo a la gráfica de hoy seguro que irá bajando.

Hasta el IBEX 35 cayó, y eso que estaba a punto de romper una resistencia importante, no se si será por el BTC pero todo influye.


----------



## Thundercat (23 Abr 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> He pillado un puñado para trading para intentar sacar algunas gratis a 1,58$
> 
> Si sale bien cojonudo, si sale mal, alabaré las bondades del HOLD



Yo también, me aburría un poco. Todo al rojo caballero!!
Estoy por pillar más a 1.80.


----------



## Gian Gastone (23 Abr 2021)

*MVRV Z-Score sigue bajando, ....*


----------



## Thundercat (23 Abr 2021)

Sgún el RSI tocaba semana en rojo para que esto fuera saludable. Ahora me fijo más en este indicador gracias a Paketazo.


----------



## iaGulin (23 Abr 2021)

Estará con el clapham dando palmas.


----------



## paketazo (23 Abr 2021)

leí por otros foros que borró la cuenta unas semanas después que clapham.


----------



## cholesfer (23 Abr 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> Sgún el RSI tocaba semana en rojo para que esto fuera saludable. Ahora me fijo más en este indicador gracias a Paketazo.



Y para Dummies como yo, donde se mira ese indicador y como se lee?

Gracias.


----------



## iaGulin (23 Abr 2021)

Yo creo que se pasó a otras lineas... tú ya me entiendes.


----------



## jm666 (23 Abr 2021)

edito: lo curioso desto es que una gráfica es de 3 horas(BTC) y la otra es de 3días(IBEX35), serán los fractales?? xDDDD


----------



## Locoderemate (23 Abr 2021)

Davitin o tito


----------



## disken (23 Abr 2021)

No estoy muy al tanto en la migración de IOTA con el cambio de wallet etc.

Como estuve con mis iotas en la wallet durante el problema aquel del robo de Iotas que bloquearon todas las carteras. Estoy escarmentado y las mantengo en un exchange. Pero ya sabeis, not your keys not your coins.

Creéis que ya es buen momento para sacar las Iotas a cartera en frio/ledger? Con la nueva cartera firefly.

O mejor esperar aun unos dias?


----------



## Thundercat (23 Abr 2021)

cholesfer dijo:


> Y para Dummies como yo, donde se mira ese indicador y como se lee?
> 
> Gracias.






En TradingView en la gráfica de IOTA le das a indicadores y añades el RSI. Que esté dentro de la franja es bueno (de 30 a 70), por encima es sobrecomprado y por debajo es sobrevendido.
También cambia según la temporalidad del gráfico, en semanas puede estar en sobrecompra pero en días no (en gráfico de velas).


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Abr 2021)

disken dijo:


> No estoy muy al tanto en la migración de IOTA con el cambio de wallet etc.
> 
> Como estuve con mis iotas en la wallet durante el problema aquel del robo de Iotas que bloquearon todas las carteras. Estoy escarmentado y las mantengo en un exchange. Pero ya sabeis, not your keys not your coins.
> 
> ...



Si las tienes en binance, ellos harán la migración por ti. Si las tienes allí es mejor esperar a que se complete la migración, no hay que hacer nada en ese caso.


----------



## cholesfer (23 Abr 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 636403
> 
> 
> En TradingView en la gráfica de IOTA le das a indicadores y añades el RSI. Que esté dentro de la franja es bueno (de 30 a 70), por encima es sobrecomprado y por debajo es sobrevendido.
> También cambia según la temporalidad del gráfico, en semanas puede estar en sobrecompra pero en días no (en gráfico de velas).



Ya lo veo. Mil gracias tío.


----------



## paketazo (23 Abr 2021)

El grafico mensual esperemos que mejore por que la vela que está dejando en Abril es fea en comparación con lo que podría ser.


----------



## davitin (23 Abr 2021)

Bueno parece que esta aguantando al menos en los 1.80$.


----------



## jm666 (23 Abr 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Bueno parece que esta aguantando al menos en los 1.80$.



se ha ido a $1.90 casi xD

a ver esos $2.21


----------



## Tito Pulo (25 Abr 2021)

Buenos días

No puedo creer que este hilo en los días previos a la actualización de Iota haya estado más de 24 horas muerto, cuando debería ser todo alegría y grandes expectativas por lo que tendremos a la vuelta de la esquina.

Y lanzo con vuestro permiso otra pregunta más, 

Es posible que a tan solo 3 días de un hito de una envergadura como no ha habido en años en ninguna crypto del CMC, la protagonista del mismo esté languideciendo como lo está haciendo IOTA?

Sinceramente a mi me tiene descolocado, es verdad que BTC lleva días/semanas débil, pero tampoco hemos tenido un batacazo enorme y sobre todo hay que pensar que algunas monedas están subiendo aún con BTC cayendo.

Y ahí va la tercera pregunta, por qué esas monedas pueden hacerlo y Iota con todo lo que se le viene NO?
El mercado lo conoce, el volumen debería comenzar a subir al igual que el precio, NO puedo creer que se vaya a pasar por Chrisalys con el precio impasible.

Aquí tenemos el ejemplo de SOLANA, una de las que no ha parado de subir estos días y semanas aún con BTC cayendo.


----------



## davitin (25 Abr 2021)

Este proyecto es una puta mierda, debería haber subido con la futura actualización, menudo fracaso.


----------



## Gattsu (25 Abr 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Este proyecto es una puta mierda, debería haber subido con la futura actualización, menudo fracaso.



He hechado unas lineas y debería de parar de bajar ya. A finales de Mayo nos vamos a 3.80$.


----------



## Azkenchack (25 Abr 2021)

Quien se mueva no sale en la foto....y quien se quede quieto no saldrá en otras fotos.
Difícil elección esto de elegir fotógrafo....

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (25 Abr 2021)

Gattsu dijo:


> He hechado unas lineas y debería de parar de bajar ya. A finales de Mayo nos vamos a 3.80$.



lástima que tengas una cuenta con 4 días, si no, trataría de encontrar ese patrón.

Conste que pienso que toca rebote, pero no sé si algo más.


----------



## Gattsu (25 Abr 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> lástima que tengas una cuenta con 4 días, si no, trataría de encontrar ese patrón.
> 
> Conste que pienso que toca rebote, pero no sé si algo más.



Son unos Fibos, tengo 4 días pero soy un multi, perdí las contraseñas y los emails son falsos, no puedo recuperarlas. Soy Fry de la guarde. Hice un master en finanzas e invertí en bolsa, deje de hacerlo y volví durante la pandemia, también empece en las criptos. No soy muy fan de tirar lineas en acciones porque lo que realmente importa es la empresa pero en criptos por lo poco que conozco las lineas importan mucho, detrás está el proyecto y tal pero al menos en este mercado tan volátil lineas mandan.

Muchos tiran Fibos y luego las trasponen, he hecho eso, nada más. En bolsa lo suelen hacer, las Fibonacci funcionan si la tiras de donde hay que tirarlas y la traspones donde toca, claro que lo facil es hacerlo con el gráfico ya hecho, a futuro es una lotería.

Auqnue poco a rebotado donde dije. Lo único que me falla en el diario es el macd, aun no da señal de compra, pero yo estoy dentro y ni sali en la bajada ni voy a salir, no tradeo bandoleros, acumulo.


----------



## Tito Pulo (25 Abr 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> lástima que tengas una cuenta con 4 días, si no, trataría de encontrar ese patrón.
> 
> Conste que pienso que toca rebote, pero no sé si algo más.



Hasta donde le ves el rebote compañero PAKETAZO?
Es que estamos a unos ridículos 1,68 y parece un precio increíble para estar a 3 días de Chrysalis.
Hay que tener en cuenta que hace poco más de una semana llegamos a los 2,70 por lo que hemos caído más d un 40%, en mi opinión es una bárbaridad para el momento del proyecto y debería de reaccionar fuerte al alza.
Ha tocado varias veces los 1,64 estos días y salvo que BTC fuera a buscar los 42/43k entre hoy y el miércoles para desde ahí ya subir, nos toca rebote de una santa vez.
Incluso si BTC cae, Iota al igual que ha hecho Solana debería de despegar.


----------



## paketazo (25 Abr 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Hasta donde le ves el rebote compañero PAKETAZO?
> Es que estamos a unos ridículos 1,68 y parece un precio increíble para estar a 3 días de Chrysalis.
> Hay que tener en cuenta que hace poco más de una semana llegamos a los 2,70 por lo que hemos caído más d un 40%, en mi opinión es una bárbaridad para el momento del proyecto y debería de reaccionar fuerte al alza.
> Ha tocado varias veces los 1,64 estos días y salvo que BTC fuera a buscar los 42/43k entre hoy y el miércoles para desde ahí ya subir, nos toca rebote de una santa vez.
> Incluso si BTC cae, Iota al igual que ha hecho Solana debería de despegar.



En la zona de 1,87$ 1,91$ está el dolor.

Si lo sobrepasa en diario y no solo de manera testimonial, podría ser inicio de minitendencia alcista de corto.

Por abajo perdidos los 1,54$, derrapada rápida hasta 1,30$-1,35$

Si ahora tuviera que apostar por cojones apostaría verde al menos hasta esas cotas de 1,87$ aprox.

Los 3,80$ del compañero ahora mismo son un sueño que no logro tener ... yo voy más "paso a paso"




Estamos en modo espera con la tendencia de BTC, si de verdad somos algo más que BTC, toca demostrarlo con las nuevas noticias.

P.D démosle tres días de confianza.


----------



## Suburban2 (25 Abr 2021)

Gattsu dijo:


> Son unos Fibos, tengo 4 días pero soy un multi, perdí las contraseñas y los emails son falsos, no puedo recuperarlas. Soy Fry de la guarde. Hice un master en finanzas e invertí en bolsa, deje de hacerlo y volví durante la pandemia, también empece en las criptos. No soy muy fan de tirar lineas en acciones porque lo que realmente importa es la empresa pero en criptos por lo poco que conozco las lineas importan mucho, detrás está el proyecto y tal pero al menos en este mercado tan volátil lineas mandan.
> 
> Muchos tiran Fibos y luego las trasponen, he hecho eso, nada más. En bolsa lo suelen hacer, las Fibonacci funcionan si la tiras de donde hay que tirarlas y la traspones donde toca, claro que lo facil es hacerlo con el gráfico ya hecho, a futuro es una lotería.
> 
> Auqnue poco a rebotado donde dije. Lo único que me falla en el diario es el macd, aun no da señal de compra, pero yo estoy dentro y ni sali en la bajada ni voy a salir, no tradeo bandoleros, acumulo.



Jo tio con las multis! Eres mas transformista que Madonna!

Pregunta al aire ¿Creeis que los criterios de analisis y prediccion usados en bolsa/forex/whatevs valen para crypto? Teniendo en cuenta que este mercado es el puerto de arrebatacapas, agentes subterraneos, two-faced bits etc...



paketazo dijo:


> En la zona de 1,87$ 1,91$ está el dolor.
> 
> Si lo sobrepasa en diario y no solo de manera testimonial, podría ser inicio de minitendencia alcista de corto.
> 
> ...



La esperanza es doble, BTC remontando, aunque puede ser un proceso largo y gradual, y mas ilusionantemente, anuncios de calado, partnerships etc, lo que produciria el deseadisimo desacople bla bla bla ... Calma chicha y vaivenes irrelevantes durante los proximos 10 dias, seria mi ignorante prediccion.


----------



## jm666 (25 Abr 2021)

si cae BTC podría irse 45k ?? según esto, IOTA $1,30 ???

supongo que mañana sabremos algo mas xD


----------



## iaGulin (25 Abr 2021)

Me llamo Paco y estoy en la barra del bar, pero en mi opinión las famosas lineas podría tirarlas mi sobrina de 6 años y acertaría lo mismo que el resto. No sirven pa ná en criptomonedas.


----------



## Pimp (25 Abr 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Este proyecto es una puta mierda, debería haber subido con la futura actualización, menudo fracaso.



Cuando este a 9000 euros a final de año veras el proyectazo que tiene la mejor tecnología de la historia y esas cosas


----------



## paketazo (25 Abr 2021)

iaGulin dijo:


> Me llamo Paco y estoy en la barra del bar, pero en mi opinión las famosas lineas podría tirarlas mi sobrina de 6 años y acertaría lo mismo que el resto. No sirven pa ná en criptomonedas.



No te creas, todo en este universo se rige por patrones, desde la orbita de un cometa, hasta el crecimiento de una semilla... lo complicado es verlos, pero una vez que lo logras, el resto te parece sencillo.

EL problema aquí es que los patrones tienen vida propia y son cambiantes, pero a veces, se dejan ver en medio de la oscuridad.


----------



## jm666 (25 Abr 2021)

iaGulin dijo:


> Me llamo Paco y estoy en la barra del bar, pero en mi opinión las famosas lineas podría tirarlas mi sobrina de 6 años y acertaría lo mismo que el resto. No sirven pa ná en criptomonedas.



Los triangulos me han funcionado bien, no puedo decir si subirá o bajará pero la cantidad ha sido hasta ahora bastante aproximada.

p.d: tambien desde la barra del bar xD


----------



## jm666 (25 Abr 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> No te creas, todo en este universo se rige por patrones, desde la orbita de un cometa, hasta el crecimiento de una semilla... lo complicado es verlos, pero una vez que lo logras, el resto te parece sencillo.
> 
> EL problema aquí es que los patrones tienen vida propia y son cambiantes, pero a veces, se dejan ver en medio de la oscuridad.



Además tienen que ver con los fractales, yo a veces he ido tradeando en corto basándome en el ciclo anterior, suele cambiar el tamaño obviamente y a veces cambia la direccion en los triangulos, tambien hay veces que se vuelve loco y ya nada que ver, pero cuando está mas o menos tranquilo se ve bien.

p.d. desde el colchon de mi cama xD


----------



## Pikabu (25 Abr 2021)

Lo que yo no entiendo es que estamos viendo este año ATHs en muchas monedas y aqui, nada.


----------



## Frank_Frank (25 Abr 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Cuando este a 9000 euros a final de año veras el proyectazo que tiene la mejor tecnología de la historia y esas cosas



Recapacita con lo que has escrito, anda.

Si no se va todo al guano, puede llegar a 10-12$ pero no mucho más


----------



## Perturbado (25 Abr 2021)

Ayuda no me aclaro con Omoku del todo y no contestan correos estos dias.

He hecho una ventas estos dias pero la ultima no consta en ordenes. Y no se el motivo de ello.

Se supone que deberia estar estos miotas en el monedero de papel que se genero automaticamente como seguridad si se tenia que hacer reembolso. Pero no se exactamente que monedero de papel generan ya que dispone de 92 caracteres y no resulta valido ni en Pegasus ni en Trinity...

Es un monedero papel de 92 caracteres con private key y codigo QR.

Ayuda por favor



Me auto respondo. Si que era una Seed de Trinitry. Los ultimos caracteres eran el cheksum.

Pero consta 0 Iotas. Mal rollito...


----------



## Tito Pulo (25 Abr 2021)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> Recapacita con lo que has escrito, anda.
> 
> Si no se va todo al guano, puede llegar a 10-12$ pero no mucho más



Jfhshsjaa. eso de los 9k son un auténtico despropósito y todos sabemos que jamás llegará ni tan siquiera a 1000,
Pero quizá esos 10/12 se antojan muy poca cosa para este año, vaya por delante que cada uno tiene su opinión claro está.
Por supuesto siempre pensando en que todo funcione bien, se anuncien partners, casos de uso importantes y nuevos Exchanges.
Teniendo todo esto en cuenta mi precio objetivo para este año está más cerca de los 25/30.


----------



## davitin (25 Abr 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Cuando este a 9000 euros a final de año veras el proyectazo que tiene la mejor tecnología de la historia y esas cosas



Dios mio.


----------



## davitin (25 Abr 2021)

Gattsu dijo:


> He hechado unas lineas y debería de parar de bajar ya. A finales de Mayo nos vamos a 3.80$.



Y eso de "las lineas" que es como los posos del cafe o algo?


----------



## davitin (25 Abr 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> lástima que tengas una cuenta con 4 días, si no, trataría de encontrar ese patrón.
> 
> Conste que pienso que toca rebote, pero no sé si algo más.



Este hilo esta petado de CM diciendo la primera parida que se les ocurre con tal de que el hilo siga.


----------



## Gattsu (25 Abr 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Y eso de "las lineas" que es como los posos del cafe o algo?



Toma https://broker.vinea.es/broker/informes/guias/0487/AnalisisTecnico.pdf

Luego te tiras unas lineas aquí Gráfico del precio del IOTA - Investing.com


----------



## Pimp (25 Abr 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Dios mio.



Obviamente es ironia es la mayor mierda que existe y el comportamiento de la moneda es un cagarro épico, mas de un centimo ya me parece que esta inflada


----------



## jimgasolin (25 Abr 2021)

tranquilos hermanos el lunes remonta todo, voy a consultar a que hora sera y ahora os lo chivateo...


----------



## calamatron (25 Abr 2021)

Es una mierda de moneda autentica.
Tanta actu importante y esta en 1,68? .
Jajaja,como.nos la han colado estos hijos de satanas.


----------



## Pimp (25 Abr 2021)

No descartes que una mierda de Esas con el tiempo de IOTA valga bastante mas o en unas semanas


----------



## Forcopula (25 Abr 2021)

Es una mierda, pero es nuestra mierda, los cagones que salten del barco. Los que quedemos nos vamos al infierno de las shitcoins o al cielo del top 7


----------



## jm666 (25 Abr 2021)

Son tiempos revueltos para todas las cryptos, incluido BTC, es lo que toca, la semana que vine veremos que hace con la crisálida.


----------



## Pimp (25 Abr 2021)

Las mierdas que yo pongo y cuando las pongo da beneficios de locos de x10 para arriba en todas, los que decís a la gente que compre IOTA les estáis estafando con un scam que esta mas muerto que xxxTENTACION y van a estar trapeados todas la vida desangrándose poco a poco, con falsa esperanza en un proyecto fallido.


El tiempo que lleves en un foro mide tus opiniones LMAO, buen concepto, el día que ponga algo que no vuele podrás tachar de que pongo SCAMS mientras todas mis picks funcionan de maravilla mientras IOTA esta en el caldo absoluto desde hace años.


----------



## jm666 (25 Abr 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Las mierdas que yo pongo y cuando las pongo da beneficios de locos de x10 para arriba en todas, los que decís a la gente que compre IOTA les estáis estafando con un scam que esta mas muerto que xxxTENTACION y van a estar trapeados todas la vida desangrándose poco a poco, con falsa esperanza en un proyecto fallido.
> 
> 
> El tiempo que lleves en un foro mide tus opiniones LMAO, buen concepto, el día que ponga algo que no vuele podrás tachar de que pongo SCAMS mientras todas mis picks funcionan de maravilla mientras IOTA esta en el caldo absoluto desde hace años.



Oye macho aquí hemos hablado de la ternologia de IOTA y especulamos si sube , baja o todo lo contrario, pero jamas hemos dicho a nadie ni en ningun post que se compre IOTA. , pero no entiendo poque esta enfadao , ahora mismo está a 1.8 x4,estuvo a 2.6 x7 , vende todo y listo, nosotro compramo cuando estaba 0.40-1.1, si te metes arriba hay mas riesgo pero supongo que eso ya lo sabes.


----------



## Pimp (25 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Oye macho aquí hemos hablado de la ternologia de IOTA y especulamos si sube , baja o todo lo contrario, pero jamas hemos dicho a nadie ni en ningun post que se compre IOTA. , pero no entiendo poque esta enfadao , ahora mismo está a 1.8 x4,estuvo a 2.6 x7 , vende todo y listo, nosotro compramo cuando estaba 0.40-1.1, si te metes arriba hay mas riesgo pero supongo que eso ya lo sabes.



Yo me sali en ganancias puras pero me parece humo esto lleva subiendo y siendo la reHostia no se sabe el tiempo ya, 3 años ??? según los foros Españoles es la mejor tecnología y moneda cuando solo hace que Chokear no alcanza un valor alto jamás de los jamases. Viendo otros proyectos moví el capital a algo que de verdad me de dineros y no una mentira para tapar otra como hace este "PrOyEcTO" por no llamarlo scameada brutal.

Entiendo que algunas cosas necesiten tiempo pero con la pedazo Altcoin Season que hemos tenido IOTA ha seguido en el caldo como siempre, cualquier mierdi moneda de hotbit o mini mierdas sin proyecto han dado muchisimo mas rendimiento. Hay un hype desmesurado con esto en España no se la razón, supongo que no todo el mundo tiene el sniper como yo para ver donde están las ganancias y puede llegar un día que pueda failear con un proyecto como todos.

No hablo de ti en particular pero mucha gente vende esto a la gente como una moneda donde sacar dineros a día de hoy y me parece que están estafando a la gente, no hay ni un catalizador o algo que pueda mover esto ahora mismo el que se suponía que tocaba ha vuelto a quedar en nada.


----------



## jm666 (25 Abr 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Yo me sali en ganancias puras pero me parece humo esto lleva subiendo y siendo la reHostia no se sabe el tiempo ya, 3 años ??? según los foros Españoles es la mejor tecnología y moneda cuando solo hace que Chokear no alcanza un valor alto jamás de los jamases. Viendo otros proyectos moví el capital a algo que de verdad me de dineros y no una mentira para tapar otra como hace este "PrOyEcTO" por no llamarlo scameada brutal.
> 
> Entiendo que algunas cosas necesiten tiempo pero con la pedazo Altcoin Season que hemos tenido IOTA ha seguido en el caldo como siempre, cualquier mierdi moneda de hotbit o mini mierdas sin proyecto han dado muchisimo mas rendimiento. Hay un hype desmesurado con esto en España no se la razón, supongo que no todo el mundo tiene el sniper como yo para ver donde están las ganancias y puede llegar un día que pueda failear con un proyecto como todos.
> 
> No hablo de ti en particular pero mucha gente vende esto a la gente como una moneda donde sacar dineros a día de hoy y me parece que están estafando a la gente, no hay ni un catalizador o algo que pueda mover esto ahora mismo el que se suponía que tocaba ha vuelto a quedar en nada.



joder macho, lo mismo me dijeron de bitcoin y ha caido un 30% xD

no se lo que diran por ahi los demas, yo lo unico que puedo decirte es que lo veo un proyecto serio, con background y con futuro

la putada es que retrasaron la crisálida y justo nos ha tocado la correción de BTTC, si no a lo mejor estabamos en ATH ya

pero en fin asi es esto, un dia ganas 1000 y el año siguiente pierdes todo, paciencia que le vamos a hacer


----------



## su IGWT (25 Abr 2021)

Una pregunta, cual pensais que es mejor ledger o trezor? Y cual de ellas es mas “facil” de usar? Conlleva algun riesgo que se estropee la billetera perdiendo asi las iotas o lo q sea?
Gracias! 
Ppr ahora las tengo en trinity pero nose creo q es mejor tenerlas en billetera fisica.
Entre otras cosas si las tienes en billetera fisica no cuentan como cuentas en el extrangero asi q no estan en el 720 verdad? (No llego a rellenar el 720 xd pero vaya a ser q esto pegue un petardazo nunca se sabe  )
Gracias!!


----------



## jm666 (25 Abr 2021)

su IGWT dijo:


> Una pregunta, cual pensais que es mejor ledger o trezor? Y cual de ellas es mas “facil” de usar? Conlleva algun riesgo que se estropee la billetera perdiendo asi las iotas o lo q sea?
> Gracias!
> Ppr ahora las tengo en trinity pero nose creo q es mejor tenerlas en billetera fisica.
> Entre otras cosas si las tienes en billetera fisica no cuentan como cuentas en el extrangero asi q no estan en el 720 verdad? (No llego a rellenar el 720 xd pero vaya a ser q esto pegue un petardazo nunca se sabe  )
> Gracias!!



No tengo ni idea de wallets, si te puedo decir es que si las tienes en trinity las tienes que migrar, fijate en iota.org los tutoriales, ten cuidado con las palabras clave ,seeds , etc no las pierdas 

En cuanto a hacienda tu verás, nadie sabras si las tienes pero si ganas 1000 millones y quieres blankearlos tendras que pagar los impuestos y las multas o sacarlo de a poco xDD


----------



## veraburbu (25 Abr 2021)

Perturbado dijo:


> Ayuda no me aclaro con Omoku del todo y no contestan correos estos dias.
> 
> He hecho una ventas estos dias pero la ultima no consta en ordenes. Y no se el motivo de ello.
> 
> ...



Hola.
¿Pero qué has vendido? Si vendes Iotas para pasarlas a euros se supone que te hacen el ingreso de los euros en tu cuenta corriente ¿no?
Te agradezco si puedes explicarlo. He hecho varias compras de Iota y las tengo en mi wallet privada, pero hasta ahora no he hecho ninguna retirada a euros usando omoku.
Thanks


----------



## su IGWT (25 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> No tengo ni idea de wallets, si te puedo decir es que si las tienes en trinity las tienes que migrar, fijate en iota.org los tutoriales, ten cuidado con las palabras clave ,seeds , etc no las pierdas
> 
> En cuanto a hacienda tu verás, nadie sabras si las tienes pero si ganas 1000 millones y quieres blankearlos tendras que pagar los impuestos y las multas o sacarlo de a poco xDD



Hasta cuando tengo para hacer la migracion? No creo q llegue a 50k pero bueno xdddd


----------



## Nostalgia (25 Abr 2021)

quien es el Pimp este? he leido hasta xxxtentacion y lmao, creo que se ha confundido de foro


----------



## jm666 (25 Abr 2021)

su IGWT dijo:


> Hasta cuando tengo para hacer la migracion? No creo q llegue a 50k pero bueno xdddd



Hay mucho tiempo por lo que dicen, no hay fecha de momento....


----------



## Frank_Frank (25 Abr 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Jfhshsjaa. eso de los 9k son un auténtico despropósito y todos sabemos que jamás llegará ni tan siquiera a 1000,
> Pero quizá esos 10/12 se antojan muy poca cosa para este año, vaya por delante que cada uno tiene su opinión claro está.
> Por supuesto siempre pensando en que todo funcione bien, se anuncien partners, casos de uso importantes y nuevos Exchanges.
> Teniendo todo esto en cuenta mi precio objetivo para este año está más cerca de los 25/30.



Si llega a esos precios que tú dices no vendo hasta que me jubile jajaja


----------



## Thundercat (25 Abr 2021)

Esta semana ha sido como la que la llevó de 1,50 a 1 después del primer pump


----------



## davitin (25 Abr 2021)

En breve entrara alguna cuenta de Abril preguntando como comprar Iotas, no falla.


----------



## Tito Pulo (25 Abr 2021)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> Si llega a esos precios que tú dices no vendo hasta que me jubile jajaja



25/30 te parecen precios inalcanzables?
Y además en años?
Entonces creo que no sabes lo que significa este proyecto.


----------



## Amapizpis (25 Abr 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> Esta semana ha sido como la que la llevó de 1,50 a 1 después del primer pump



No, en esa semana me comi toda la correccion y estuve la noche mala sin dormir, en esta me he salido en la correccion para arriba tras el primer minimo y he comprado en el segundo a precios muchisimo mas baratos


----------



## Pimp (25 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> joder macho, lo mismo me dijeron de bitcoin y ha caido un 30% xD
> 
> no se lo que diran por ahi los demas, yo lo unico que puedo decirte es que lo veo un proyecto serio, con background y con futuro
> 
> ...



El caso es que si quieres ir a por rentabilidades masivas ya tienes Altcoins o las shitcoins que tienes cada día algunas medio serias que te haces el x10 en 2 días y si quieres proyectos serios tienes a la bestia de Monero o BNB que son bastante mas solidas. La veo en tierra de nadie a esta moneda y no veo nada en lo que destaque como para ese desmesurado culto hacia IOTA


----------



## Forcopula (25 Abr 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> El caso es que si quieres ir a por rentabilidades masivas ya tienes Altcoins o las shitcoins que tienes cada día algunas medio serias que te haces el x10 en 2 días y si quieres proyectos serios tienes a la bestia de Monero o BNB que son bastante mas solidas. La veo en tierra de nadie a esta moneda y no veo nada en lo que destaque como para ese desmesurado culto hacia IOTA



Facilísimo hoyga, danos ejemplos de esas shitcoins a ver tus dones como oráculo.

O mejor, abre un hilo aparte.


----------



## Pimp (25 Abr 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Facilísimo hoyga, danos ejemplos de esas shitcoins a ver tus dones como oráculo.
> 
> O mejor, abre un hilo aparte.



yA He hecho 3 temas con las picks y las 3 desde mi call han subido mas de x10, oráculo no simplemente es conocer lo que vale y lo que no vale


----------



## Frank_Frank (25 Abr 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> 25/30 te parecen precios inalcanzables?
> Y además en años?
> Entonces creo que no sabes lo que significa este proyecto.



has dicho este año, sí iota este año llegase a 25/30$ ya te digo que no las vendo, se mete en el top 10 y a nada que esto aguante se va a mucho más ojalá tengas razón


----------



## jm666 (25 Abr 2021)

Es pronto pero podria ser, tambien podria pasar que bajara BTC ahora y luego subiera IOTA con su cuña , sería la jugada 

adema ha bajado de 49500 y le cuesta superar esa resistencia ahora ....


edito: bueno pensandolo mejor no creo que aguante una bajada de 5k de BTC en 1.67, aunque cosas mas raras se han visto


----------



## jm666 (25 Abr 2021)

Ahora ya si que estoy perdido, o no ha sido el triangulo grande, puede que uno pequeño intermedio, o esta descansando y todavia le falta por caer ....


----------



## Thundercat (25 Abr 2021)

Baja ahora, para terminar de rematar la vela semanal.


----------



## davitin (25 Abr 2021)

Ahora sí se va todo a la mierda.

Hay que vender, BTC está en caída libre.


----------



## jm666 (26 Abr 2021)

joder sera porque no vamos avisando ...:S


----------



## davitin (26 Abr 2021)

Buenos días.

Joder, otra vez para arriba con fuerza, esto no hay quien lo entienda, pero de puta madre.

Alguna explicación? Rebote guarro?


----------



## Tito Pulo (26 Abr 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Ahora sí se va todo a la mierda.
> 
> Hay que vender, BTC está en caída libre.



Espero que no vendieras, estando a 2 días de Chrysalis no parecía buena idea.
Nos lo han hecho pasar mal, esperemos que estos próximos días y semanas nos lo devuelva en forma de buenas subidas.


----------



## Tito Pulo (26 Abr 2021)

Superados los 1,91 que nos marcó el compañero PAKETAZO como punto importante a pasar.
Ahora mismo 1,923, a ver si aceleramos un poco en la subida. 
Cruzemos los dedos y que BTC nos acompañe en la subida o por lo menos se mantenga lateral.
Hay ganas aún en el mercado, MATIC, MITH con subidas del 40% y sin tener noticias de calado.
Pasado mañana tenemos la actualización más importante en el mundo crypto en años.
Si esas monedas suben a doble dígito, IOTA debería de hacer como mínimo algo parecido.


----------



## davitin (26 Abr 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Superados los 1,91 que nos marcó el compañero PAKETAZO como punto importante a pasar.
> Ahora mismo 1,923, a ver si aceleramos un poco en la subida.
> Cruzemos los dedos y que BTC nos acompañe en la subida o por lo menos se mantenga lateral.
> Hay ganas aún en el mercado, MATIC, MITH con subidas del 40% y sin tener noticias de calado.
> ...



También te digo una cosa, sube por qué BTC se ha recuperado algo.


----------



## jm666 (26 Abr 2021)

esta si que es buena, la cuña en vez de irse para arriba o abajo ha hecho la mitad para abajo y la otra mitad para arriba xDDD

algún analista que nos diga qué nombre tiene esto???

o fue amago hacia abajo y todavia le queda subir??


----------



## easyridergs (26 Abr 2021)

Yo no tengo ni puta idea de AT, pero vaya tela con lo que leo por aquí. A ver, lo vuelvo a repetir, fijaros en el Tether, está en ATH, máximos absolutos, y el Tether es el corazón de este sistema sobre lo que todo se sincroniza y sustenta. Ahora mismo tenemos más de 50k millones de Tether, muchísimo más que nunca, munición preparada para pumpear lo que les de la gana, bueno lo que el chino quiera. El chino se ríe del AT.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (26 Abr 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> Yo no tengo ni puta idea de AT, pero vaya tela con lo que leo por aquí. A ver, lo vuelvo a repetir, fijaros en el Tether, está en ATH, máximos absolutos, y el Tether es el corazón de este sistema sobre lo que todo se sincroniza y sustenta. Ahora mismo tenemos más de 50k millones de Tether, muchísimo más que nunca, munición preparada para pumpear lo que les de la gana, bueno lo que el chino quiera. El chino se ríe del AT.



ER chino, los WINKELBOSS, el otro y el de la moto, si X-Whale quiere pumpear, pumpeese, si quiere dumpear, idem, solo nos queda tirar de la cisterna a los meros mortales.

AT en este campo es astrologia, olerse el siguiente pumpeo es lo que prima.


----------



## Alarkos (26 Abr 2021)

A estas alturas veo muy complicada una bajada brutal generalizada. Aunque teóricamente el mercado se encuentra en proyección bajista, idílicamente, la mayor parte de inversores son optimistas y donde debería producirse un bajón, los grandes inversores acumulan frenando la caída.


----------



## davitin (26 Abr 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> Yo no tengo ni puta idea de AT, pero vaya tela con lo que leo por aquí. A ver, lo vuelvo a repetir, fijaros en el Tether, está en ATH, máximos absolutos, y el Tether es el corazón de este sistema sobre lo que todo se sincroniza y sustenta. Ahora mismo tenemos más de 50k millones de Tether, muchísimo más que nunca, munición preparada para pumpear lo que les de la gana, bueno lo que el chino quiera. El chino se ríe del AT.



Easyidergs, eres el mayor vende humos desde Negrofuturo.


----------



## easyridergs (26 Abr 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Easyidergs, eres el mayor vende humos desde Negrofuturo.



También lo era cuando defendía IOTA a 7 céntimos?

Esa ansiedad que tienes te va a anclar a la garita de por vida.


----------



## Thundercat (26 Abr 2021)

Está quedando bonita la gráfica, respetando incluso niveles de 2018, curiosidad nada más.


----------



## Thundercat (26 Abr 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Ahora sí se va todo a la mierda.
> 
> Hay que vender, BTC está en caída libre.



¿Vendiste?


----------



## Tito Pulo (26 Abr 2021)

davitin dijo:


> También te digo una cosa, sube por qué BTC se ha recuperado algo.



Completamente de acuerdo, mal que me pese Iota ayer se estuvo moviendo como un perrito faldero al son que marcaba BTC,.la réplica era exacta en cada vela.
Y eso teniendo Chrysalis a dos días da un poco de pena.
MATIC sube un 50%, MITH sube un 40% y SOLANA por ejemplo ha subido una bárbaridad estos últimos días y semanas.
Por que cojones Iota no puede hacer algo parecido?


----------



## davitin (26 Abr 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> ¿Vendiste?



No. Sigo en el tren, quiero ver qué es lo que pasa después de Crysalis.


----------



## davitin (26 Abr 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Completamente de acuerdo, mal que me pese Iota ayer se estuvo moviendo como un perrito faldero al son que marcaba BTC,.la réplica era exacta en cada vela.
> Y eso teniendo Chrysalis a dos días da un poco de pena.
> MATIC sube un 50%, MITH sube un 40% y SOLANA por ejemplo ha subido una bárbaridad estos últimos días y semanas.
> Por que cojones Iota no puede hacer algo parecido?



Bueno, lo importante es que BTC se vaya recuperando, ahora no nos conviene que se vaya a la mierda.


----------



## jm666 (26 Abr 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Completamente de acuerdo, mal que me pese Iota ayer se estuvo moviendo como un perrito faldero al son que marcaba BTC,.la réplica era exacta en cada vela.
> Y eso teniendo Chrysalis a dos días da un poco de pena.
> MATIC sube un 50%, MITH sube un 40% y SOLANA por ejemplo ha subido una bárbaridad estos últimos días y semanas.
> Por que cojones Iota no puede hacer algo parecido?



Creo que IOTA lleva su camino, no obstante esta muy influenciada por BTC, como la mayoría, creo que si BTC se calma y se pone lateral IOTA buscará su valor.


----------



## easyridergs (26 Abr 2021)

Falta mucha perspectiva para ver de donde venimos, y falta mucho visión para ver a donde vamos.


----------



## jm666 (26 Abr 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> Falta mucha perspectiva para ver de donde venimos, y falta mucho visión para ver a donde vamos.



Venimos de los infiernos y vamos TO THE MOON!!!! xDDDDD


----------



## easyridergs (26 Abr 2021)

Por si alguien no lo sabía:



Siemens busca gente con conocimientos en IOTA para currar.


----------



## Integer (26 Abr 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> Por si alguien no lo sabía:
> 
> 
> 
> Siemens busca gente con conocimientos en IOTA para currar.



Ese ggf. IOTA es *posiblemente IOTA.*

No quisiera darlo por hecho, pero aún así me parece una noticia *brutal*.


----------



## Covid-8M (26 Abr 2021)

Bueno, ya hemos vuelto a los 2$. Enhorabuena a los que han cargado en el bache. Yo ya lo hice en el anterior a 1,3


----------



## Locoderemate (26 Abr 2021)

Es hoy crhysalis?


----------



## Suburban2 (26 Abr 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Es hoy crhysalis?



Del 21 al 28. El miercoles.


----------



## T-34 (26 Abr 2021)

Quiero remarcar el por que el no estar en muchos exchanges es bueno, de haber sido asi, la migracion hubiera sido un toston brutal, ahora con chrysallis igual crece el numero de exchanges asociados.


----------



## Thundercat (26 Abr 2021)

Aún espero el listado en Coinbase, catalizador igual o más importante que cuanquier tecnología innovadora.


----------



## davitin (26 Abr 2021)

Lo que yo no me explico es por que no aumenta el precio al ir acercandonos a Crysalis....quiza cuando este en funcionamiento atraiga a mas inversores, pero de momento no lo esta haciendo.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (26 Abr 2021)

Yo me llamo Warrants y soy un especulador de mierda.

Y me quedo en IOTA porque el coste de la rabia y vergūenza si esto se va a 10 es mayor que el coste económico de una caída del 50%

Por eso me quedo aquí. Porque mínimo espero hacer el máximo histórico.


----------



## Parlakistan (26 Abr 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Completamente de acuerdo, mal que me pese Iota ayer se estuvo moviendo como un perrito faldero al son que marcaba BTC,.la réplica era exacta en cada vela.
> Y eso teniendo Chrysalis a dos días da un poco de pena.
> MATIC sube un 50%, MITH sube un 40% y SOLANA por ejemplo ha subido una bárbaridad estos últimos días y semanas.
> Por que cojones Iota no puede hacer algo parecido?



Quitáis las ganas de vivir...


----------



## jm666 (26 Abr 2021)

si rompe el 54200 vamos muy pa arriba


----------



## Locoderemate (26 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> si rompe el 54200 vamos muy pa arriba



Ya lo ha hecho y ha vielto a caer un poco, no!?


----------



## davitin (26 Abr 2021)

Esto para que os deis cuenta de que no sabemos una mierda sobre lo que va a pasar ni a donde vamos, si subimos o bajamos o que cojones pasa.


----------



## jm666 (26 Abr 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Ya lo ha hecho y ha vielto a caer un poco, no!?



tiene que romper pero la franja es ancha, no se exactamente quizas 100 ó 200 mas, es una resistencia muy fuerte , pero según el triangulo deberia llegar a los 55k , lo cual seria bastante bueno cara a IOTA de momento


----------



## Locoderemate (26 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> tiene que romper pero la franja es ancha, no se exactamente quizas 100 ó 200 mas, es una resistencia muy fuerte , pero según el triangulo deberia llegar a los 55k , lo cual seria bastante bueno cara a IOTA de momento



Pues, si, parece q quiere tomar impulso


----------



## jm666 (26 Abr 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Pues, si, parece q quiere tomar impulso



Esperemos q lo consiga 

si te fijas va haciendo triangulos mas pequeños para ganar tiempo y acumular, mientras va subeidno un poquito mas cada vez.

si falla, entonces ira para abajo y quizas volvamos a una zona no muy buena


----------



## Tito Pulo (26 Abr 2021)

Waves otro 40%
Cuando le tocará a Iota hacerse uno de estos?
O varios?
Mañana?, Pasado?
No sé pero debería.
No puedo creer que Chrysalis esté ya descontado.


----------



## jm666 (26 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Esperemos q lo consiga
> 
> si te fijas va haciendo triangulos mas pequeños para ganar tiempo y acumular, mientras va subeidno un poquito mas cada vez.
> 
> si falla, entonces ira para abajo y quizas volvamos a una zona no muy buena



Falló la primera, yo diría que si llega a intentarlo otra vez lo va a conseguir 
(nota mental: porque si no ya nos hubieramos caido mal)

cruzando dedosssss

edito: o nos caemos con todo xDDD


----------



## Davi7 (26 Abr 2021)

Trinity deja de funcionar el 28 de abril? Donde ...... meto mis criptos ahora? Pfff Ayuda plis!!


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (26 Abr 2021)

Pues me fui al nasdaq, amazon facebook y acciones chinas.... He vuelto progresivamente desde septiembre y fuerte desde enero 2021. 

La verdad k me he perdido los mejores meses.... O no.


----------



## Locoderemate (26 Abr 2021)

Davi7 dijo:


> Trinity deja de funcionar el 28 de abril? Donde ...... meto mis criptos ahora? Pfff Ayuda plis!!



Donde dice que trinity deja de funcionar el 28 abril???!?!?!?


----------



## su IGWT (26 Abr 2021)

Davi7 dijo:


> Trinity deja de funcionar el 28 de abril? Donde ...... meto mis criptos ahora? Pfff Ayuda plis!!



Comooo??? El 28 de abril???


----------



## Davi7 (26 Abr 2021)




----------



## Davi7 (26 Abr 2021)

En ForoCoches me dicen:

En Firefly.

Puedes descargarla desde









Firefly - IOTA wallet


Firefly is the official wallet for the IOTA cryptocurrency.




firefly.iota.org





Hay que migrar las iotas, eso sí, hasta el 28 no te aparecerá el saldo.
Hay tutos por YouTube.


----------



## su IGWT (26 Abr 2021)

Davi7 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 639871



A mi no me sale nada de eso y cuando entro tampoco...


----------



## Davi7 (26 Abr 2021)

su IGWT dijo:


> A mi no me sale nada de eso y cuando entro tampoco...



En android?


----------



## Davi7 (26 Abr 2021)

Usas trinity? Te ha salido ese mensaje? Tengo poco pero no lo quiero perder!


----------



## jm666 (26 Abr 2021)

Davi7 dijo:


> Usas trinity? Te ha salido ese mensaje? Tengo poco pero no lo quiero perder!



Creo que no tienes problema, tienes la clave, la seed, las palabras clave etc?

Pues mirate el tutorial creo que te tines que bajar el Firefly y las pones ahi y te hace la migracion o algo asin.


no hay fecha límite para la migración.


----------



## Raulico (26 Abr 2021)

Jajaj ese es mi mensaje.


----------



## jm666 (26 Abr 2021)

jojo nos ha salvado la 52600 todavia hay esperanza xD


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (27 Abr 2021)

Aquí van a regalar hasta 300 dólares en la cripto vine el 10 de mayo. 10 dólares por cada referido hasta un máximo de 5 son seguros. Seguid las instrucciones que os dan en telegram









Telegram: Contact @vineprotocolbot







t.me


----------



## Tito Pulo (27 Abr 2021)

Día 27 de Abril.
Un solo día para Chrysalis y Iota mirando tan solo el BINANCE está la número 75 en cuanto a subidas.
Ayer estuvo todo el día sobre la 60.
No es normal que tengamos muchas monedas con proyectos infinitamente inferiores subiendo de nuevo en porcentajes del 50% y más de 60 que suben más que Iota a escasas horas de la actualización.
Hay algo que no cuadra.
No puede estar ya todo descontado.
No, con la caída que hemos tenido desde los 2,7.
Ese precio tendría que estar ya a día de hoy recuperado.
Veremos cómo transcurre el día.


----------



## davitin (27 Abr 2021)

Buenos días.

Vamos a ver....hay algún anuncio se que vayan a listar Iota en algún exchange importante? No hablo de rumores de mierda, si no de algún anuncio.


----------



## Thundercat (27 Abr 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Vamos a ver....hay algún anuncio se que vayan a listar Iota en algún exchange importante? No hablo de rumores de mierda, si no de algún anuncio.



No


----------



## garga (27 Abr 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Vamos a ver....hay algún anuncio se que vayan a listar Iota en algún exchange importante? No hablo de rumores de mierda, si no de algún anuncio.



Transmites desesperación colega, este mundo tienes que tomartelo con calma sino te volverás loco. IOTA es una apuesta segura, es una pieza clave del nuevo mundo, en lugar de sufrir por su cotización en sucio fiat deberías de trazar una estrategia para acumular MIOTAS ahora que están regaladas a través de otras criptos q veas por ahí y si tanto necesitas el fiat para irte a Bolivia a follar con cholitas del altiplano yo te recomiendo dividir las ganancias de otras criptos, la mitad para el billete a cochabamba y la otra mitad para acumular Mi. IOTA no es una cripto para vender sino para holdear para siempre como btc, eth, ramp y alguna más. 

Simplemente autoconvencete que todos los que tenemos esta maravilla digital seremos los nuevos burgueses siempre y cuando no cometas el mayor error de tu vida de vender IOTA...


----------



## jm666 (27 Abr 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Día 27 de Abril.
> Un solo día para Chrysalis y Iota mirando tan solo el BINANCE está la número 75 en cuanto a subidas.
> Ayer estuvo todo el día sobre la 60.
> No es normal que tengamos muchas monedas con proyectos infinitamente inferiores subiendo de nuevo en porcentajes del 50% y más de 60 que suben más que Iota a escasas horas de la actualización.
> ...



Creo, desde la barra del bar, que BTC tiene que llegar a 55K, una vez allí se debería quedar tranquilo y lateral por un tiempo, entonces IOTA debería buscar su valor y ahí veríamos cuánto es.

Si BTC no pasa los 55k entonces esto se dilatará y nos pondremos peor.


----------



## Bob Page (27 Abr 2021)

Lo que me sorprende de la web de Chrysalis es que aún no se han migrado ni el 10% de los tokens... Esperaba más a falta de un día. Quizás mañana computen las cuentas de Binance y Bitfinex y pegue un buen arreón ese %.


----------



## Integer (27 Abr 2021)

Bob Page dijo:


> Lo que me sorprende de la web de Chrysalis es que aún no se han migrado ni el 10% de los tokens... Esperaba más a falta de un día. Quizás mañana computen las cuentas de Binance y Bitfinex y pegue un buen arreón ese %.



Binance tardará más del día 28.

Entre hoy y el día 2 deberíamos ver que la curva sube mucho por los exchanges migrando (que no lo han hecho el primer día, porque implica detener depósitos y retiradas de iota).

En todo caso, la conclusión lógica es que más o menos el 10% de las iotas está en manos de holders sin ledger + los que han prescindido del ledger (o similar) para hacer la migración. Estos primeros seguramente son los que más de cerca están siguiendo el proyecto y se han enterado del tema.

Veremos (creo) la subida vertical de los exchanges en estos días, ahí más o menos se verá la liquidez de iotas en exchanges.

Después vendrán los que no quieren prescindir de ledger (o similar), cuando haya compatibilidad.

Y en algún momento se estabilizará en una subida muuuuy progresiva, que serán los holders que ni se acuerdan de ir mirando cómo va el proyecto y no se han enterado de nada en absoluto, y que andarán meses después preguntando que pasa con Trinity que no funciona.

Estaría bien que estos últimos no fueran más del 30%, por decir algo, incluyendo los tokens perdidos para siempre.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (27 Abr 2021)

He dejado Trinity a 0, y he metido lo que habia en 1 exchange de confianza. Supongo que lo podre meter todo en la Firefly una vez lo tenga instalado en mi ordenata, dentro de algunos dias una vez acabado todo este hullaballoo de las inmigraciones. No? Eso espero. Y alli estara ''ringfenced'' y tal.


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Abr 2021)

Para migrar las iotas hay hasta fin de año, no os equivoqueis, pero ya se puede empezar. Si las tienes en Trinity, es recomendable irlas migrando.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (27 Abr 2021)

Estamos en lo bonito de la subida.

Progresiva, natural, sin excesos, contenida.
Sostenible.

Disfruto como un cerdo en el fango.
Aqui con IOTA y con toda la amalgama de cosas k llevo, igual.

Que dure. Estad tranquilos.
Sin excesos. No hagáis ruido. Que no salga en los medios.


----------



## Tito Pulo (27 Abr 2021)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Estamos en lo bonito de la subida.
> 
> Progresiva, natural, sin excesos, contenida.
> Sostenible.
> ...



Completamente de acuerdo en todo,
Pero si mañana o pasado se hace un WAVES o un MATIC tampoco nos vendría mal.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (27 Abr 2021)

Yo prefiero 3 semanas como hoy, nuevos máximos de todo, otra semana más acelerada, una semana loca, y subidas exponenciales. 

Y vendo todo. IOTA y todo, a final de mayo. Y recompro todo un 20% mas abajo 2 semanas despues, segunda quincena de junio, y me quedo con el margen en USDT

Y vuelta a empezar


----------



## Integer (27 Abr 2021)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> He dejado Trinity a 0, y he metido lo que habia en 1 exchange de confianza. Supongo que lo podre meter todo en la Firefly una vez lo tenga instalado en mi ordenata, dentro de algunos dias una vez acabado todo este hullaballoo de las inmigraciones. No? Eso espero. Y alli estara ''ringfenced'' y tal.



Espero que tu exchange de confianza no sea *COINFALCON*.

Aviso a tripulantes, se está viviendo un drama en coinfalcon. Han avisado con 1 día de margen que *NO VAN A SOPORTAR LA MIGRACIÓN*.

La peña no se atreve a mover las iotas fuera por si se queda la cosa a medias y se apaga la red antigua y están vendiendo las IOTAS a precios de *DOLOR*.

Los hideputas de coinfalcon están haciendo el negocio de su vida. 99% que están comprando todas esas iotas y las migrarán por su cuenta. Amén de los tokens que quedarán congelados para siempre por estar en la red antigua.

*LADRONES DE GUANTE BLANCO*.


----------



## davitin (27 Abr 2021)

garga dijo:


> Transmites desesperación colega, este mundo tienes que tomartelo con calma sino te volverás loco. IOTA es una apuesta segura, es una pieza clave del nuevo mundo, en lugar de sufrir por su cotización en sucio fiat deberías de trazar una estrategia para acumular MIOTAS ahora que están regaladas a través de otras criptos q veas por ahí y si tanto necesitas el fiat para irte a Bolivia a follar con cholitas del altiplano yo te recomiendo dividir las ganancias de otras criptos, la mitad para el billete a cochabamba y la otra mitad para acumular Mi. IOTA no es una cripto para vender sino para holdear para siempre como btc, eth, ramp y alguna más.
> 
> Simplemente autoconvencete que todos los que tenemos esta maravilla digital seremos los nuevos burgueses siempre y cuando no cometas el mayor error de tu vida de vender IOTA...



Al ignore.


----------



## Gian Gastone (27 Abr 2021)

La migración a FireFly en linux cuesta 5 minutos, si la gente no quiere estar al loro de sus iinversiones es su problema.


----------



## Thundercat (27 Abr 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Espero que tu exchange de confianza no sea *COINFALCON*.
> 
> Aviso a tripulantes, se está viviendo un drama en coinfalcon. Han avisado con 1 día de margen que *NO VAN A SOPORTAR LA MIGRACIÓN*.
> 
> ...



Lol no había oído ese exchange en la vida


----------



## Registrador (27 Abr 2021)

Bob Page dijo:


> Lo que me sorprende de la web de Chrysalis es que aún no se han migrado ni el 10% de los tokens... Esperaba más a falta de un día. Quizás mañana computen las cuentas de Binance y Bitfinex y pegue un buen arreón ese %.



No hay prisa para migrar las iotas a la nueva red. Por cierto cual se supone que es la gran ventaja de la nueva red?


----------



## jm666 (27 Abr 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> No hay prisa para migrar las iotas a la nueva red. Por cierto cual se supone que es la gran ventaja de la nueva red?



Descentralizada, puedes enviar datos, valor o ambos a la vez, no fees, 1000TPS , segura, pensada para IOT, smart contracts, etc


----------



## Registrador (27 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Descentralizada, puedes enviar datos, valor o ambos a la vez, no fees, 1000TPS , segura, pensada para IOT, smart contracts, etc



Descentraliza? Corre sin coordinador?

No fees? Cuando tuvo iota fees?


----------



## Registrador (27 Abr 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Espero que tu exchange de confianza no sea *COINFALCON*.
> 
> Aviso a tripulantes, se está viviendo un drama en coinfalcon. Han avisado con 1 día de margen que *NO VAN A SOPORTAR LA MIGRACIÓN*.
> 
> ...



Creo q flipas, las iotas en coinfalcon estarán en un cold wallet que no vayan hacer la migración ahora no se significa que no la vayan a hacer nunca. Tienen hasta fin de año.

Y por lo que he leído no dejan comprar ni vender iotas ahora.

La gente tiene que sacar sus iotas a trinity y luego de ahí a firefly.

En teoría este ultimo paso es tan fácil como meter la seed de trinity en firefly y ya esta.

Me estoy perdiendo algo?


----------



## jm666 (27 Abr 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> Descentraliza? Corre sin coordinador?
> 
> No fees? Cuando tuvo iota fees?



Correra sin coordinador sí.

No fees, nunca tuvo fees porque nunca funcionó xD

vale si me preguntas las diferencias con la anitgua no las sé, sé como va a funcionar mas o menos, pero metete aqui:





__





What is IOTA


IOTA has re-engineered the principles of existing distributed ledger technology to provide a feeless, open-source, secure data and financial exchange protocol for everyone




www.iota.org


----------



## Registrador (27 Abr 2021)

De web de la fundación:


Transaction confirmation times of about 10 seconds
Transactions very rarely need to be reattached
A significant MPS increase (TPS) in the mainnet
Performance and reliability improvements for nodes
Reduced node setup times through autopeering
Reusable addresses and support for more standard cryptography (EdDSA), enabling hardware support for all major architectures
Simplified transaction layout and a reduction in transaction size, further improving performance
Introduction of new features, such as tokenized assets (digital assets)
Significant improvements to the usability and reliability of IOTA.


----------



## Thundercat (27 Abr 2021)

Lo del coordinador creo que no ha cambiado


----------



## jm666 (27 Abr 2021)

El coordicide es el suicidio o asesinato del coordinador y sucederá en alguna de las próximas fases de la crisálida, no macuerdo cuál.


----------



## jm666 (27 Abr 2021)

> “Coordicide descentralizará completamente la IOTA. En el aspecto teórico, lo estamos haciendo muy bien para cumplir lo prometido, que es una IOTA completamente descentralizada. Creo que el mayor riesgo es la implementación ".



En este mismo momento, IOTA apuntó al cuarto trimestre de este año como un fecha tentativa para el lanzamiento de Coordicide. Sin embargo, esto depende en gran medida de los resultados de la red de prueba incentivada, dijo Schiener:


----------



## su IGWT (27 Abr 2021)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> He dejado Trinity a 0, y he metido lo que habia en 1 exchange de confianza. Supongo que lo podre meter todo en la Firefly una vez lo tenga instalado en mi ordenata, dentro de algunos dias una vez acabado todo este hullaballoo de las inmigraciones. No? Eso espero. Y alli estara ''ringfenced'' y tal.



A ver si le aclaro. Las puedo dejar en Trinity y migrarlas a Firefly digamos dentro de un mes o asi? O hay fechas limite?


----------



## garga (27 Abr 2021)

Es lo peor que podrías hacer pero en el fondo os entiendo, IOTA propone cosas que no son fáciles de asimilar ni entender, sólo las personas con gran imaginación o con un cerebro entrenado en la teórica pueden dislumbrar un bajo % de su potencial porque tienes que imaginar no el mundo actual sino el mundo futuro y por muchas novelas o películas de sci fi no es fácil acertar. 

En lugar de quejaros dia si dia también de que no sube su cotización un 100% diario en guarro dólar, deberíais estar agradecidos de comprar un puto MIOTA por 2 mierda dólares, el día que os cobren 200 pavos por un Ki ya será demasiado tarde.


----------



## Thundercat (27 Abr 2021)

Hasta que no surjan expectativas y rumores de que IOTA puede sustituir a BTC o a ETH el mercado no lo va a reflejar e IOTA no se va a desmarcar de el resto, si hablamos de precio. Ya hemos visto lo que se ha hablado de los supuestos ETH-killers que en realidad no le hacen ni sombra.


----------



## garga (27 Abr 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> Hasta que no surjan expectativas y rumores de que IOTA puede sustituir a BTC o a ETH el mercado no lo va a reflejar e IOTA no se va a desmarcar de el resto, si hablamos de precio. Ya hemos visto lo que se ha hablado de los supuestos ETH-killers que en realidad no le hacen ni sombra.



Estás muy equivocado si de verdad crees que IOTA busca sustituir a Ethereum o Bitcoin, es más desde aquí, hoy día 27-04-2021 digo que el futuro que les espera a Ethereum e IOTA es crear una especie de fusión o simbiosis entre ambas redes. Haz pantallazo a esto y si en 10 años no ha pasado me lo restregas en la cara.


----------



## Thundercat (27 Abr 2021)

garga dijo:


> Estás muy equivocado si de verdad crees que IOTA busca sustituir a Ethereum o Bitcoin, es más desde aquí, hoy día 27-04-2021 digo que el futuro que les espera a Ethereum e IOTA es crear una especie de fusión o simbiosis entre ambas redes. Haz pantallazo a esto y si en 10 años no ha pasado me lo restregas en la cara.



Puede ser, el camino más rápido al éxito sería hacerse ETH compatible. No te voy a llevar la contraria porque lo veo posible.


----------



## garga (27 Abr 2021)

Si pero no hablo de ser una vulgar capa 2 al servicio de Ethereum como BSC Avalanche o cualquier otra, hablo de Ethereum e IOTA en "simbiosis" cada una en su campo gestionando el 50 60 o 70% del PIB mundial y la actividad cotidiana del 40 50% de la población mundial sobretodo de las ciudades. No compiten, se complementan a la perfección, las posibilidades son inmensas. Hablo por ejemplo de un futuro cercano de cross chain verdadero sin capas sin necesidad de hacer "wrapped" a los tokens, osea de pasar de blockchain a tangle directo al "libro" de registro, hablo de tecnologías futuras que llegarán y harán de la "simbiosis" entre Ethereum e IOTA un ordenador maestro donde estará metido TODO.


----------



## Locoderemate (27 Abr 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> La migración a FireFly en linux cuesta 5 minutos, si la gente no quiere estar al loro de sus iinversiones es su problema.



Que tutorial seguiste para hacer la migracion de trinity a firefly con linux?


----------



## Tito Pulo (27 Abr 2021)

garga dijo:


> Si pero no hablo de ser una vulgar capa 2 al servicio de Ethereum como BSC Avalanche o cualquier otra, hablo de Ethereum e IOTA en "simbiosis" cada una en su campo gestionando el 50 60 o 70% del PIB mundial y la actividad cotidiana del 40 50% de la población mundial sobretodo de las ciudades. No compiten, se complementan a la perfección, las posibilidades son inmensas. Hablo por ejemplo de un futuro cercano de cross chain verdadero sin capas sin necesidad de hacer "wrapped" a los tokens, osea de pasar de blockchain a tangle directo al "libro" de registro, hablo de tecnologías futuras que llegarán y harán de la "simbiosis" entre Ethereum e IOTA un ordenador maestro donde estará metido TODO.



Leer todo esto que cuentas es muy interesante y sobretodo ilusionante, el genio Valdeande ya plasmó esa idea IOTA/ETH en su último vídeo, que considero imprescindible para entender el futuro del proyecto.
Y esos precios que das de 200 por Ki insinuando precios muy arriba para el Token resulta muy alentador. Pero personalmente y supongo que muchos pensarán igual, no quiero tener que pasarme 10 años para ver una subida buena en Iota.
Tengo algo más de prisa, en 2/3 años debería de mostrar ya mucho de lo que tanto promete y el precio ajustarse a todo ello.

Por ahora y a muy pocas horas de un nuevo paradigma IOTA sigue siendo la número 70 en cuanto a porcentaje de subida en BINANCE, algo que me parece una miseria.
Está subiendo arrastrada como siempre por el mercado.
Y sobre todo, lo que no llego a entender es el escaso o casi NULO interés comprador, el volumen sigue siendo de verdadera risa y más teniendo en cuenta el momento en el que nos encontramos.

Será que solo nosotros sabemos lo grande que va a ser Iota y que nadie más lo ve.
Ni tan siquiera las empresas ligadas al sector IOT, ni Tecnológicas con gente rebuscando siempre el mercado en busca del pelotazo.
Es lo que no comprendo, nadie las quiere.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (27 Abr 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Espero que tu exchange de confianza no sea *COINFALCON*.
> 
> Aviso a tripulantes, se está viviendo un drama en coinfalcon. Han avisado con 1 día de margen que *NO VAN A SOPORTAR LA MIGRACIÓN*.
> 
> ...



Coinfalcon, suena dodgy. Nah, yo bitfinex, bitpanda y coindirect.

Mas cowboys, mas leña al mono.



su IGWT dijo:


> A ver si le aclaro. Las puedo dejar en Trinity y migrarlas a Firefly digamos dentro de un mes o asi? O hay fechas limite?



Un forero puso una captura de pantalla del trinity que salia un aviso diciendo que dejaba de funcionar el 28 de abril. Pero tu "seed" es tu "seed", los fondos asociados a ella seguirán ahí.

Fecha límite lo que han dicho, ninguna x ahora.



garga dijo:


> Si pero no hablo de ser una vulgar capa 2 al servicio de Ethereum como BSC Avalanche o cualquier otra, hablo de Ethereum e IOTA en "simbiosis" cada una en su campo gestionando el 50 60 o 70% del PIB mundial y la actividad cotidiana del 40 50% de la población mundial sobretodo de las ciudades. No compiten, se complementan a la perfección, las posibilidades son inmensas. Hablo por ejemplo de un futuro cercano de cross chain verdadero sin capas sin necesidad de hacer "wrapped" a los tokens, osea de pasar de blockchain a tangle directo al "libro" de registro, hablo de tecnologías futuras que llegarán y harán de la "simbiosis" entre Ethereum e IOTA un ordenador maestro donde estará metido TODO.



Tmb yo he pensado eso, o un take-over por parte de una a la otra para utilizar las partes de la tecnologia que le hagan mas falta. Lo digo sin tener npi.


----------



## jkaza (27 Abr 2021)

Alguien piensa ganar un duro con IOTA, o es una cripto para que la hereden los nietos y sea ellos quienes hagan fortuna?


----------



## Suburban2 (27 Abr 2021)

jkaza dijo:


> Alguien piensa ganar un duro con IOTA, o es una cripto para que la hereden los nietos y sea ellos quienes hagan fortuna?



Entre pinto y valdemoro estamos.


----------



## jm666 (27 Abr 2021)

Me acuerdo cuando los teléfonos móviles eran del tamaño de un ladrillo y tenían una antena de dos palmos de largo, ern muy caros, pesados y la batería duraba poco, un tiempo después hubo una compañia llamada Airtel que regalaba telfónos móviles, ya mucho más pequeños, si contratabas una línea, esta empresa fue vendida por unos pocos millones no me acuerdo si de pesetas, luego se convirtió o se unió a una de las empresas mas grandes de telefonía, me refiero a Vodafone.


----------



## jm666 (27 Abr 2021)

Quién le iba a decir a un tipo que se robó un software y trabajaba en un puto garaje que se convertiría en el dueño de Microsoft, eh Bill !!!, xDDDD


----------



## Gian Gastone (27 Abr 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Que tutorial seguiste para hacer la migracion de trinity a firefly con linux?



Para Ubuntu funciona igual de bien.


----------



## Tito Pulo (27 Abr 2021)

jkaza dijo:


> Alguien piensa ganar un duro con IOTA, o es una cripto para que la hereden los nietos y sea ellos quienes hagan fortuna?



Por ahí dicen que tiene un gran futuro dentro de 10 años


----------



## Okjito (27 Abr 2021)

Asi es...vendiendo en pérdidas ( o sin ganancia proyectada) para comprar un activo en plena subida jajaja.


----------



## Integer (27 Abr 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> Creo q flipas, las iotas en coinfalcon estarán en un cold wallet que no vayan hacer la migración ahora no se significa que no la vayan a hacer nunca. Tienen hasta fin de año.
> 
> Y por lo que he leído no dejan comprar ni vender iotas ahora.
> 
> ...







¿Te sirve?


----------



## Gian Gastone (27 Abr 2021)

En Binance se supone que no hay que hacer nada, no han dicho nada, de hecho tengo algundos en hold que me dan 1 céndimo de dólar al día.

los de COINFALCON es de ser un ladrón, de huir de ese exchange y no volver la vista atras, pero creoo que solo manejaban un 0,04% del volumen diario de IOTA.


----------



## Davi7 (27 Abr 2021)

No consigo migrar de Trinity a Firefly. Alguien en misma situacion?


----------



## Nostalgia (27 Abr 2021)

+1, yo a partir de btc a 100k voy a ir vendiendo escalonadamente mis iotas anticipando la hostia de btc para recomprar más abajo, aun que este ciclo alcista pienso que acabara sobre finales de verano, no creo que lleguemos a finales de año

Dejo estos enlaces por si alguien quiere guardarlos para hacerles un seguimiento










MVRV Z-Score | LookIntoBitcoin


MVRV Z-Score uses a z-score standard deviation between market value and realised value (MVRV) to identify $BTC market tops and bottoms.




www.lookintobitcoin.com












Bitcoin Rainbow Chart (Live) - Blockchaincenter


Feel like buying? Sign up at Kraken or Binance and support this siteThe Rainbow Chart is not investment advice! Past performance is not an indication of future results. The Rainbow Chart is meant to be be a fun way of looking at long term price movements, disregarding the daily volatility "noise".




www.blockchaincenter.net












BEAM Bands — Indicator by BitcoinEcon


BEAM Bands is a version of the BEAM indicator that is drawn directly on the price chart. It is a more visual representation of BEAM and lets you compare it directly to the price. Disclaimer: This is not financial advice. For educational purposes only.




www.tradingview.com






https://digitalik.net/btc/










CT Reverse Pi Cycle Bitcoin Top Indicator by The_Caretaker


Introducing the Reverse BTC Pi Market Cycle Top indicator Much respect to Philip Swift the original creator of this idea and big thanks to Tradingview author Ninorigo for sharing the script which this indicator is based on. Philip Swift has noted that: Using the x2 multiple of the 350 day...




uk.tradingview.com


----------



## Okjito (27 Abr 2021)

Bueno...yo tengo holdeados y aplicando DCA mis btc...
EL resto de mis alts son pura especulación a la caza de proyectos de los que he leído y me resultan atractivos: AAVE, ETH, ADA, IOTA...en IOTA hepuesto bastante dinero... ya veremos. Esperemos que no sea como lafusión nuclear...que parece que va a llegar siempre en 50 años, no importa cuando preguntes


----------



## jm666 (27 Abr 2021)

venga q nos vamos ahora o nuncaa , vamoss iotassss xd


----------



## jm666 (27 Abr 2021)

q alguien le de al botonnn xDD


----------



## Integer (27 Abr 2021)

Davi7 dijo:


> No consigo migrar de Trinity a Firefly. Alguien en misma situacion?



Da algo más de info.


----------



## Tito Pulo (27 Abr 2021)

Si Iota se convierte en estándar mundial para la industria, si su uso es diario en la vida real, si las asociaciones con grandes empresas llegan, NO creo que dependa de BTC, más bien diría que volará sola.


----------



## paketazo (27 Abr 2021)

Como lo veis?

Esta vela semanal de BTC es clave para los próximos meses.


----------



## Gian Gastone (27 Abr 2021)




----------



## Tito Pulo (27 Abr 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Como lo veis?
> 
> Esta vela semanal de BTC es clave para los próximos meses.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 641217



Pues que la semana pasada tuvimos un primer impulso bajista que llevó BTC a los 49k , y pudiera ser que venga un segundo impulso bajista a los 42k
Para desde ahí ya subir a romper los máximos en 62k.
Ojalá y no sea así ya que Iota se iría al infierno justo en medio de su actualización.
De momento el comportamiento de Iota está siendo decepcionante, está quedando claro que esto va para muy largo y que de momento ecosistemas como Solana o Matic se mean en Iota. Estan creciendo a un ritmo vertiginoso de ahí sus subidas espectaculares.


----------



## Covid-8M (27 Abr 2021)

Hay alguna fecha concreta para lanzamiento de crisalis ese? Pensaba que era el 21 de este mes pero supongo que no han dicho nada


----------



## Perturbado (27 Abr 2021)

He empezado con la migracion desde una seed que tenia 0 iotas como prueba... Y na de na. Pantallazo blanco y cuelgue del sistema


----------



## jm666 (27 Abr 2021)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Hay alguna fecha concreta para lanzamiento de crisalis ese? Pensaba que era el 21 de este mes pero supongo que no han dicho nada



21 empezaba migración, 28 la ponen en marcha


----------



## Davi7 (27 Abr 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Da algo más de info.



Ya lo conseguí! No me dejaba por usar del móvil al PC. Lo hice del PC al PC y bien. Migre de Trinity a firefly


----------



## Perturbado (27 Abr 2021)

Perturbado dijo:


> He empezado con la migracion desde una seed que tenia 0 iotas como prueba... Y na de na. Pantallazo blanco y cuelgue del sistema



Me respondo. No hace migracion de seed con 0 miotas. Minimo 1.


----------



## jm666 (27 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> q alguien le de al botonnn xDD



como le cuesta el pt 55000 xdddddddddd


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Abr 2021)

Mañana es el gran día. La red va a pasar a producción, vienen meses muy intensos.


----------



## Perturbado (27 Abr 2021)

Pregunta. He migrado una de las seed con exito. Pero era la que albergaba la menor cantidad de MIOTAS. 

Ahora no se como migrar otra seed desde Trinity.

Supongo que en marzo se podra hacer tranquilamente el resto. 

Cierto?


----------



## Locoderemate (27 Abr 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


>



Cuando te descargaste el firefly, antes de instalarlo, hiciste una verificacion de la aplicacion? 

Veo que en la web no ponen como hacer una verificacion del archivo de firefly y dicen que descargandolo de la web official no hace falta... No se

Estoy en www.firefly.iota.org


----------



## cholesfer (27 Abr 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Mañana es el gran día. La red va a pasar a producción, vienen meses muy intensos.



Vamos a ser los más ricos del cementerio.

Preveo un impuesto especial de donaciones y sucesiones a las cold wallet.


----------



## Locoderemate (27 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> 21 empezaba migración, 28 la ponen en marcha



Hiciste una verificacion del archivo al descargarte el firefly antes de instalarlo? 

En la web www.firefly.iota.org pone que no hace falta, pero... No se.


----------



## Gian Gastone (27 Abr 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Hiciste una verificacion del archivo al descargarte el firefly antes de instalarlo?
> 
> En la web www.firefly.iota.org pone que no hace falta, pero... No se.



no te relles la cabeza tanto, es la web oficial Firefly Wallet - IOTA, el 28 tendría que aparecer las iotas en la wallet.
a los hachers no les ha dado tiempo a copiarla.


----------



## cholesfer (27 Abr 2021)




----------



## Locoderemate (27 Abr 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> no te relles la cabeza tanto, es la web oficial Firefly Wallet - IOTA, el 28 tendría que aparecer las iotas en la wallet.
> a los hachers no les ha dado tiempo a copiarla.



Por cierto, cuando te dan la seed es normal que alguna palabra se repita?


----------



## Perturbado (27 Abr 2021)

Perturbado dijo:


> Pregunta. He migrado una de las seed con exito. Pero era la que albergaba la menor cantidad de MIOTAS.
> 
> Ahora no se como migrar otra seed desde Trinity.
> 
> ...




Me respondo yo mismo por si a alguien le ayudo...

He abierto una segunda cuenta en firefly.

Primero con el resto de saldos de varias seeds de trinitry las he juntado en una unica semilla. Y luego he abierto una segunda cuenta migrando el contenido de esta seed de trinitry a firefox


----------



## Gian Gastone (27 Abr 2021)

si te refieres a la lista de palabras que te dan en la wallet, creo recordar.........(wait)........ no se repite en mi lista pero porquue no?


----------



## jm666 (27 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> como le cuesta el pt 55000 xdddddddddd



Sii, hay está no te vayas abajo ahora xDDD

ahora trankilo respira xD


----------



## Locoderemate (28 Abr 2021)

Bueno, al final mis 20 preciadas Miotas migradas


----------



## Frank_Frank (28 Abr 2021)

hace unos días se comentaba por reddit que el día de la migración iba a hacer un X2, yo creo que ni se va a inmutar jaja


----------



## jm666 (28 Abr 2021)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> hace unos días se comentaba por reddit que el día de la migración iba a hacer un X2, yo creo que ni se va a inmutar jaja



Yo creo que en un ratito la vemos en $2.30 luego no sé


----------



## Locoderemate (28 Abr 2021)

Perturbado dijo:


> Pregunta. He migrado una de las seed con exito. Pero era la que albergaba la menor cantidad de MIOTAS.
> 
> Ahora no se como migrar otra seed desde Trinity.
> 
> ...



Vuelves a entrar en el firefly y veras que en un circulo te pone añadir cartera, le das click y haces de nuevo el mismo proceso de importar seed. Al final tendras 2 billeteras dentro del firefly


----------



## davitin (28 Abr 2021)

Si tienes tus iotas en un exchange no hay que hacer nada no?


----------



## Locoderemate (28 Abr 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Si tienes tus iotas en un exchange no hay que hacer nada no?



No,


----------



## Frank_Frank (28 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Yo creo que en un ratito la vemos en $2.30 luego no sé



No sé yo... bueno, ahora está a 2,20, igual sí jaja


----------



## jm666 (28 Abr 2021)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> No sé yo... bueno, ahora está a 2,20, igual sí jaja



que no se caiga BTC si eso xD

ha llegado exhausto alos 55k , iota debería ir a $2.30 pero me quedaría mas tranquilo si BTC sube un poquito mas


----------



## jkaza (28 Abr 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Por ahí dicen que tiene un gran futuro dentro de 10 años



Ethereum ha llegado tarde a la fiesta con el 2.0 al punto que Binance se lo va a comer, pero IOTA piensa llegar a la fiesta dentro de 10 años.


----------



## jm666 (28 Abr 2021)

jkaza dijo:


> Ethereum ha llegado tarde a la fiesta con el 2.0 al punto que Binance se lo va a comer, pero IOTA piensa llegar a la fiesta dentro de 10 años.



La noche es joven!!! y los chinos no saben irse de fiesta xDD


----------



## Perturbado (28 Abr 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Vuelves a entrar en el firefly y veras que en un circulo te pone añadir cartera, le das click y haces de nuevo el mismo proceso de importar seed. Al final tendras 2 billeteras dentro del firefly



Añadir perfil? Esto es lo que he hecho finalmente


----------



## Gian Gastone (28 Abr 2021)

jkaza dijo:


> Ethereum ha llegado tarde a la fiesta con el 2.0 al punto que Binance se lo va a comer, pero IOTA piensa llegar a la fiesta dentro de 10 años.



los chinos solo saben copiar, etherium es un engendro que solo sirve a pequeña escala, IOTA es un gran innovación de los cabezas cuadras, si pueden fallar pero mientras no la caguen esto se implantara en todos los ambitos de la vida, no se si tendrá valor en el nuevo mundo o si nos dejaran disfrutar de ese valor, pero seguro que a tus nietos les podras contar que "yo compre IOTA a 1$ el millón".


----------



## Nostalgia (28 Abr 2021)




----------



## davitin (28 Abr 2021)

Buenos días.

Ha llegado a 2.30 como ya había pronosticado algún forero y de ahí ha vuelto a caer a 2.17...cual es la previsión?


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Abr 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Si tienes tus iotas en un exchange no hay que hacer nada no?



Depende del exchange, si las tienes en un exchange decente como binance o bitfinex, no. Ellos harán todo por ti.


----------



## jm666 (28 Abr 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Ha llegado a 2.30 como ya había pronosticado algún forero y de ahí ha vuelto a caer a 2.17...cual es la previsión?



$2.30 clavaos, a veces me doy miedo xDD

fuera coñas, se suponia que si BTC llegaba a 55k debería a irse para arriba pero está a punto de perder los 54400/54200, si hiciera esto yo lo vería muy negro.

Por otra parte hoy es el día de la crisálida y debería irse mucho mas arriba,, aunque estoy empezando a pensar como el tito pulo xD

justo ahora veo una vela fantasma pasando los $2.20, quizas sea una señal


----------



## jm666 (28 Abr 2021)

(BTC)
creo que vamos para arriba despues de esta correccion , cruzando dedos ....

(nota mental)
pense que se iba para abajo, pero creo que se estan repitiendo los patrones,, subimos mucho y tenia que corregir

(IOTA)
si BTC va subiendo aunque sea lento, entonces la crisálida debería auparnos bastante, como fuera que fuese hoy saldremos de dudas....


----------



## jm666 (28 Abr 2021)

esta resistencia en 54200 es decisiva si falla no quiero ni pensarlo :S

(nota mental)
parece que lleva su camino, si estoy en lo correcto tocará los 54k otra vez y luego tenemos la subida que será crítica, tiene 2 triángulos que pueden cambiar de dirección y en vez de subir irse abajo.


----------



## Integer (28 Abr 2021)

El alumbramiento ha comenzado


----------



## Integer (28 Abr 2021)

Y va a ser largo:


----------



## jm666 (28 Abr 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Y va a ser largo:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 641645



mejor, nos dará tiempo a recuperarnos si todo va bien


----------



## davitin (28 Abr 2021)

Menudos meneos.


----------



## garga (28 Abr 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Leer todo esto que cuentas es muy interesante y sobretodo ilusionante, el genio Valdeande ya plasmó esa idea IOTA/ETH en su último vídeo, que considero imprescindible para entender el futuro del proyecto.
> Y esos precios que das de 200 por Ki insinuando precios muy arriba para el Token resulta muy alentador. Pero personalmente y supongo que muchos pensarán igual, no quiero tener que pasarme 10 años para ver una subida buena en Iota.
> Tengo algo más de prisa, en 2/3 años debería de mostrar ya mucho de lo que tanto promete y el precio ajustarse a todo ello.
> 
> ...



Fíjate si sólo nosotros sabemos lo que va ser IOTA que la organización para la estandarización mundial del internet de las cosas se ha puesto al mando de la fundación osea del proyecto y su desarrollo, ¿qué te dice eso? De la gente olvídate, la población es gregaria hará lo que le digan y ya está. En 2012 ya estaba clarísimo lo que iba a ser bitcoin ¿por qué la gente no compró como si no hubiera mañana? Por la misma razón que la gente no compra MIOTA como si le fura la vida en ello, porque no ven más allá de un palmo. 

El problema que tenéis muchos de este hilo es que si, os gusta IOTA le véis cierto potencial pero vuestro objetivo final es siempre el mismo hacer un cambio futuro de MIOTAS por euros pese a que os están diciendo que en un futuro cercano vais a ganar manas sólo por poner vuestros IOTA a trabajar. Todavía después de 12 años desde la creación de Bitcoin no habéis entendido que contra más hold de las criptos que importan, veteranas y que perduran en el tiempo estéis, mayor será la revalorización de vuestro fiduciario.



THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Tmb yo he pensado eso, o un take-over por parte de una a la otra para utilizar las partes de la tecnologia que le hagan mas falta. Lo digo sin tener npi.



¿Habéis visto la película Valerian y la ciudad de los mil planetas? Os recomiendo ver los primeros 4 minutos, son sólo 4 minutos de vuestra vida.



El resumen del video con David Bowie de fondo es la Estación Espacial Internacional ISS desde sus inicios recibiendo acoplamientos de módulos espaciales primero de tecnología humana de diferentes pueblos de la tierra y según pasan las decadas se van sumando naves espaciales alienígenas que van acoplando sus naves formando una estación mucho más grande. Con el paso de los siglos se acoplan todo tipo de seres espaciales con su propia tecnología formando así una super estación inmensa hasta convertirse en una especie de estación gigantesca donde hay 1000 planetas dentro. 

Ahora imaginar Ethereum, ya se que a muchos de vosotros Ethereum os causa risa y no os la tomáis enserio. Ethereum es la Estación Espacial Internacional, al salir era una tecnología muy novedosa pero rápidamente se queda obsoleta pero no importa, Ethereum está pensada para recibir "acoplamientos" igual que la ISS recibe módulos espaciales. El proceso ya ha comenzado, Ethereum va a ir dando la bienvenida a otras redes para que se integren, igual que en la película, primero será tecnología de la tierra y en el futuro de más allá.. IOTA estará "dentro" de Ethereum pero no será un "acoplamiento" sin más como otros, en mi opinión será un salto tecnológico muy importante dado las características de la tecnología que está desarrollando IOTA.

Mientras vosotros sufriendo porque Dogecoin vale más que IOTA...

Todo esto que digo es mi propia suposición del futuro que viene, si no pasa nada de lo que digo en 10 años me ponéis la captura y os reís de mi que no pasa nada, o tal vez el que se reirá seré yo, quien sabe.


----------



## jm666 (28 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> $2.30 clavaos, a veces me doy miedo xDD
> 
> fuera coñas, se suponia que si BTC llegaba a 55k debería a irse para arriba pero está a punto de perder los 54400/54200, si hiciera esto yo lo vería muy negro.
> 
> ...



pues ahora que lo veo mejor esta vela "fantasma" nos llevaría cerca de los $2.35 , no sé quién leches hace estas cosas,(por qué esa vela que no pinta nada apareció de repente?)

(nota mental: siempre que no baje claro)


----------



## kynes (28 Abr 2021)




----------



## BitJoros (28 Abr 2021)

Mucha crisálida pero hoy en rojo xd


----------



## jm666 (28 Abr 2021)

BitJoros dijo:


> Mucha crisálida pero hoy en rojo xd



es pronto xd


----------



## tigrecito (28 Abr 2021)

esto se mueve menos que los ojos de espinete..


----------



## Forcopula (28 Abr 2021)

No se puede negar que está siendo algo decepcionante, pero yendo a largo plazo me la sopla un poco.


----------



## jm666 (28 Abr 2021)

Aparte de lo que dice el anarquista, es pronto todavía, la implementación acaba a las 9PM, supongo que los inversores querrán saber si funciona, de hecho yo me hago la misma pregunta xD


----------



## iaGulin (28 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Aparte de lo que dice el anarquista, es pronto todavía, la implementación acaba a las 9PM, supongo que los inversores querrán saber si funciona, de hecho yo me hago la misma pregunta xD



Lógico que se lo pregunten. Y lógico también que no se creyeran que iba a ser este mes, yo contaba con otro "soon" xD
Veremos que pasa, aunque no espero con que afecte mucho al precio la verdad.


----------



## jm666 (28 Abr 2021)

iaGulin dijo:


> Lógico que se lo pregunten. Y lógico también que no se creyeran que iba a ser este mes, yo contaba con otro "soon" xD
> Veremos que pasa, aunque no espero con que afecte mucho al precio la verdad.



Todas las noticias que han ido saliendo han hecho que subiera, yo creería que esta vez tendría que ser incluso mejor, hoy saldremos de dudas y despejaremos incognitas ....

p.d. BTC tampoco ayuda ha vuelto a palmar el 55


----------



## zeng (28 Abr 2021)

iaGulin dijo:


> Lógico que se lo pregunten. Y lógico también que no se creyeran que iba a ser este mes, yo contaba con otro "soon" xD
> Veremos que pasa, aunque no espero con que afecte mucho al precio la verdad.



Coincido, a corto plazo no tiene pinta de que el precio vaya a despegar, salvo que anuncien algo más. Se me hace raro que no haya gente "apostando" al éxito de este hito aunque sea para vender en cuanto se confirme (si es que se confirma).

Curioso que hoy estén subiendo más que el resto Fantom y Constellation (también basadas en DAG)..

Enviado desde mi Redmi 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tito Pulo (28 Abr 2021)

Pues ojo con MATIC y BNB, que han crecido y están bien apoyadas y no digamos Solana y su ecosistema lo que ha crecido, gran equipo de desarrolladores y una buena red.
Lo que no puede hacer Iota es dormirse como se ha dormido durante años porque te pasan rápido por la derecha, que el tema de las fees al final da igual pagar 0 que 0,0001.


----------



## Tito Pulo (28 Abr 2021)

Para lastre bueno, el que supone el pasado de Iota y del que no logramos despegarnos.
Los niñatos fundadores morirán matando.


----------



## Integer (28 Abr 2021)

IOTA Community Treasury and Genesis Validation


Note. This post relates to unclaimed tokens from previous migration periods. It does not affect users migrating to the new Chrysalis network. The migration to the Chrysalis network has been a complete success so far with nearly 8000 addresses migrated amounting to more than 720 Ti ($1.4 Billion). An




blog.iota.org


----------



## Tito Pulo (28 Abr 2021)

Se avecinan más denuncias y juicios entre la fundación y sus fundadores. Por unas cuantas decenas de millones de Iotas.
Al parecer la fundación aprovechando la migración a dejado al Sonstebo sin una cantidad que el personaje creía suyas.
Lo que viene siendo unos 130 millones de dólares
que si se acaban quedando para la fundación, si un juez no lo evita, es un notición ya que se dispondría de mucha pasta para invertir.


----------



## cholesfer (28 Abr 2021)




----------



## jm666 (28 Abr 2021)

WTF
David Sønstebø
@DavidSonstebo
·
1h


Today should have been a celebration for the IOTA project and community, instead we are currently witness to what will unfortunately be a very dirty and lengthy legal battle, which will also include everything in IOTA's past. It's truly sad to witness how self-sabotaging this is.

pero que coño hace esta peña???


----------



## Integer (28 Abr 2021)

AY MAMA LA QUE SE ESTÁ LIANDO JAJAJAAJAJJA

*Os hago un resumen.*

Sonstebo tenía en su poder 65Ti (hecho bastante conocido). Lo que al menos yo no sabía es que nunca las compró, son las iotas no reclamadas por el motivo que sea, el pájaro se las agenció.

La IF no estaba de acuerdo, al final acabaron chutándolo.

No sólo han hecho una migración a la red nueva, sino que han hecho un hardfork.

El primero, la nueva red de chrysalis, en el que Sonstebo ya no controla las 65Ti *por las que nunca pagó *y que se votará qué hacer con ellas, probablemente una tesorería.

El segundo, IOTA AS, en el que Sonstebo continúa con sus IOTAs ilícitas.

La movida es que *los que ya hemos hecho la migración a firefly tenemos los tokens en ambas redes con la misma semilla*, aunque preveo que IOTA AS será simplemente descontinuada.

win-win.


----------



## Tito Pulo (28 Abr 2021)

Lee un poco más arriba


----------



## jm666 (28 Abr 2021)

Sí ya leí, si lo que digo es que que coño hace esta peña el dia del lanzamiento con movidas como estas coño joder!!

los trapos sucios se lavan en casa

ademas podian haberlo hecho antes, que coño esperan al ultimo pt dia...


----------



## Thundercat (28 Abr 2021)

Integer dijo:


> AY MAMA LA QUE SE ESTÁ LIANDO JAJAJAAJAJJA
> 
> *Os hago un resumen.*
> 
> ...



Entonces podréis ir al exchange chungo ese BITFALCON que no ha hecho la migración y venderlas??? jajajaja enhorabuena, seguro que el dueño y el Sonstebo son colegas.


----------



## cholesfer (28 Abr 2021)

Modo Flipado ON

Es evidente que se la han clavado al Noruego, o al menos lo tenían previsto en el roadmap... Y si...

... De alguna manera han contenido el precio de IOTA, y en cuanto esos 65 millones de Miotas pasen a ser de la IF, que es tras el update a Crisálida... Lo pumpean...y esos 65m de Miotas en vez de valer 130m de $ pasan a valer, no se, poned el número que queráis... 500m de $??

Habría mucha liquidez ahí para aupar el proyecto.

Modo Flipao OFF

Desde luego empieza a tener todos los condimentos de "la Red Social", el niño del Call Of Duty parece igual de rata o más que el Zuckerberg, y ya sabemos que el NWO siempre sabe elegir.

Saludos.


----------



## Tito Pulo (28 Abr 2021)

Mientras tanto, MATIC que algunos dicen que es un cagarro otro 35% arriba.
A ver si aprovechan y pumpean Iota con esos 130 millones, aunque lo dudo ya que esas Iotas son de la comunidad y la comunidad decidirá, según han dicho.


----------



## calamatron (28 Abr 2021)

Pedazo subida de precio.
Iota sigue siendo la misma mierda.


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Abr 2021)

Integer dijo:


> AY MAMA LA QUE SE ESTÁ LIANDO JAJAJAAJAJJA
> 
> *Os hago un resumen.*
> 
> ...



Excelente resumen, ver a este sinvergüenza y al bielorruso lloriqueando es una magnífica noticia.


----------



## Gian Gastone (28 Abr 2021)

yo pensaba que los fundadores de IOTA no se habían quedado ninguna IOTA, vamos bien pues, ahora con movidas legales.


----------



## Integer (28 Abr 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> Entonces podréis ir al exchange chungo ese BITFALCON que no ha hecho la migración y venderlas??? jajajaja enhorabuena, seguro que el dueño y el Sonstebo son colegas.



No, el tema de bitfalcon sigue igual. Esos saldos son del tangle "antiguo", para hacer cualquier movimiento hay que migrarlo sí o sí a la nueva red, y han dicho que no lo van a hacer, es decir, se las van a quedar ellos y las migrarán por su cuenta. La IOTA AS es un tangle igual que la red de chrysalis, pero con Sonstebo teniendo el control de las 65 Ti.



Gian Gastone dijo:


> yo pensaba que los fundadores de IOTA no se habían quedado ninguna IOTA, vamos bien pues, ahora con movidas legales.



Se quedarían con las que compraran a título personal, pero Sonstebo fue más allá, y se quedo todas aquellas que no se reclamaron por el motivo que sea.


----------



## hakuna_matata (28 Abr 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Se avecinan más denuncias y juicios entre la fundación y sus fundadores. Por unas cuantas decenas de millones de Iotas.
> Al parecer la fundación aprovechando la migración a dejado al Sonstebo sin una cantidad que el personaje creía suyas.
> Lo que viene siendo unos 130 millones de dólares
> que si se acaban quedando para la fundación, si un juez no lo evita, es un notición ya que se dispondría de mucha pasta para invertir.



Si la fundación ha dado este paso, es que debe tener todo atadito y bien atado a nivel legal, sobretodo desde que le dio la patada al noruego.


----------



## jm666 (28 Abr 2021)

Supongo que no puede ser lo de venga usted de 7 a 8 que le hacemos un x3, metes 1000 y te llevas 3000 en un ratito xDDD


----------



## Locoderemate (28 Abr 2021)

Asi que, los que hemos migrado ahora tenemos doble de iotas? Unas encrhysalis y otras en el tangle viejo del barbudo ese q echo la fundacion


----------



## Integer (28 Abr 2021)

No son policías.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Abr 2021)

Iba para figura y se ha quedado en figurín....


----------



## Integer (28 Abr 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Asi que, los que hemos migrado ahora tenemos doble de iotas? Unas encrhysalis y otras en el tangle viejo del barbudo ese q echo la fundacion



Efectivamente. Aunque no en el tangle viejo, es un tangle nuevo, igual que chrysalis.

E imagino que la red IOTA AS se va a ir atpc sin más.

Si Sonstebo quiere sus 65Ti, que mantenga él la red.


----------



## Locoderemate (28 Abr 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Efectivamente. Aunque no en el tangle viejo, es un tangle nuevo, igual que chrysalis.
> 
> E imagino que la red IOTA AS se va a ir atpc sin más.
> 
> Si Sonstebo quiere sus 65Ti, que mantenga él la red.



La guardare por si acaso sonstebo es un genio y le da vidilla al tema. Total, es como hacer un x2


----------



## Integer (28 Abr 2021)

A mi me asaltan dudas.

Binance va con "retraso" y hará la migración en unos días, cosa RARÍSIMA, porque tienen los medios que les de la gana para haberse preparado.

*A mí me huele mucho, muchísimo, a que hubo un NDA y que los exchanges sabían lo que iba a pasar.*

Si esto es así, doy por hecho que en los exchanges que han hecho la migración hoy habrá 2 pares, IOTA y IOTA AS. Atentos a Bitfinex los que tengáis algo allí.

*Si esto es así, yo dumpeo TODO de IOTA AS a la de ya.*


----------



## Thundercat (28 Abr 2021)

En Bitfinex o en otro exchange dudo que hagan nada, nadie se ha pronunciado al respecto:


No creo que nos den tokens en IOTA AS a los de los exchanges, pero estaré atento por si acaso.


----------



## Thundercat (28 Abr 2021)

Aun así quién cojones va a comprar IOTA AS?? No creo que sea como ETH classic porque aquí a nadie le interesa que siga, a no ser que se divida la fundación.


----------



## bermu (28 Abr 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Sonstebo tenía en su poder 65Ti (hecho bastante conocido). Lo que al menos yo no sabía es que nunca las compró, son las iotas no reclamadas por el motivo que sea, el pájaro se las agenció



Por eso no atendía ni a las súplicas para devolvernos nuestras iotas en los primeros claims,hasta que cbf nos devolvió a algunos lo que era nuestro
El karma ...y que sufra ahora y reclame y reclame como nosotros lo hacíamos entonces.


----------



## paketazo (28 Abr 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> Aun así quién cojones va a comprar IOTA AS?? No creo que sea como ETH classic porque aquí a nadie le interesa que siga, a no ser que se divida la fundación.



Lo que va a dividir es nuestro capital como anden tocando de nuevo los cojones.


----------



## Locoderemate (28 Abr 2021)

Pero iota AS tb esta regulada por el coordinador, que controla la fundacion, no?. Entonces, la desconecta y punto, o no?


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (28 Abr 2021)

Vaya culebron venezolano y vaya par de sinverwenzas drama queens el songstebbo y el cfb.

A todo esto, el porque se cree que los tokens son suyos? Que supuesta legitimidad tiene su reclamacion? No le hubiese convenido mas quedarse con IoTs que que se lo forkearan a la fuerza? Han aprovechado el launch del nuevo crisalis para dejarlo off-side? 

Proximo episodio en tu wallet. Quiero ser optimista y de hecho veo rayitos de sol. En torno iota, un forero hace poco predijo otro Puta & ramoneta show coreografiado x la IF para mantener precio e interes bajo x ahora.

28 de abril y aqui estamos!


----------



## Covid-8M (28 Abr 2021)

Su puta madre con la jerga iotal. No me entero de nada de lo que hacen. Yo creo que nadie se ha enterado de lo que han hecho, no han movido el precio ni un centimo. A ver si los chinos la empujan esta noche.
La mariposa esta guapa, muy sXXI


----------



## Locoderemate (28 Abr 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Efectivamente. Aunque no en el tangle viejo, es un tangle nuevo, igual que chrysalis.
> 
> E imagino que la red IOTA AS se va a ir atpc sin más.
> 
> Si Sonstebo quiere sus 65Ti, que mantenga él la red.



Quien ha montado y creado este tangle nuevo?


----------



## paketazo (28 Abr 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Quien ha montado y creado este tangle nuevo?



Tangue nuevo


----------



## Tito Pulo (28 Abr 2021)

Bueno parece que funciona todo bien y sin fallas de momento , el día a sido un éxito.
Llegó el momento de dejarse de subidas pirricas de un 3% y hacer como MATIC.
Esto merece celebrarlo con tres o cuatro días de subida a dos dígitos juerrr!!!


----------



## paketazo (28 Abr 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Bueno parece que funciona todo bien y sin fallas de momento , el día a sido un éxito.
> Llegó el momento de dejarse de subidas pirricas de un 3% y hacer como MATIC.
> Esto merece celebrarlo con tres o cuatro días de subida a dos dígitos juerrr!!!



Tú optimista con IOTA?? ... no me jodas, que tenía pensado holdearla un tiempo, pero si te vas a poner positivo con ella miedo me da ...


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (28 Abr 2021)

Os leo y sois majos.

Pero no entiendo un cagarro.

Tan solo soy un puto especulador.
Por que es tan dificil esto?


----------



## paketazo (28 Abr 2021)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Os leo y sois majos.
> 
> Pero no entiendo un cagarro.
> 
> ...



difícil es el mercado de divisas que para sacarte un "pip" tienes que ser el Leonardo Da Vinci de las finanzas, o para pillar un 3% en el S&P apalancado sin que te salten los stops.

Esto de momento es jauja y en un mercado alcista da igual en la mierda que metas que ganarás sí o sí, lo único es saber retirarse a tiempo, pero mercado más fácil no he visto en 25 años.


----------



## Suburban2 (28 Abr 2021)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Os leo y sois majos.
> 
> Pero no entiendo un cagarro.
> 
> ...



Pero bueno, tu te crees que los que comentamos aqui sabemos de lo que estamos hablando?


----------



## jm666 (28 Abr 2021)

pt BTC la madre q lo parió ....


----------



## jm666 (28 Abr 2021)

xddddd, no es ya los triangulos joder, no has visto que iota estaba subiendo ella solita, y ha venido el BTC a joder xD

mira lo que ha hecho es increible



otra ve z a empezar xD

edito: por cierto parece el mismo amago que la última megacaida pero al verrés ojito xD


----------



## paketazo (28 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> xddddd, no es ya los triangulos joder, no has visto que iota estaba subiendo ella solita, y ha venido el BTC a joder xD
> 
> mira lo que ha hecho es increible
> Ver archivo adjunto 642408
> ...



Estas volatilidades pueden indicar dos cosas que ya comenté, 

1-fin de ciclo y exchanges moviéndolo artificialmente para sacarse comisiones con los stops de los que quedan dentro. 

2- Liquidaciones de BTC en mercados de derivados y por consiguiente actuación sobre el mercado al contado.


----------



## jm666 (28 Abr 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Estas volatilidades pueden indicar dos cosas que ya comenté,
> 
> 1-fin de ciclo y exchanges moviéndolo artificialmente para sacarse comisiones con los stops de los que quedan dentro.
> 
> 2- Liquidaciones de BTC en mercados de derivados y por consiguiente actuación sobre el mercado al contado.



Pero liquidaciones? no sería venta y bajaría? no tengo ni idea .....

lo de los stops suena lógico sin duda, fin de ciclo te refieres a corrección gorda?


----------



## jm666 (28 Abr 2021)

pues no me gusta un pelo como pinta


----------



## jm666 (28 Abr 2021)

yo juego a corto , ahora mismo diria que cae si baja recompro, pero nunca me salgo del todo


----------



## paketazo (28 Abr 2021)

Nosotros, los mortales, no vemos los tradings de alta frecuencia respaldados por algoritmos que suelen ser diferentes para cada bot "gordo", pero con parámetros muy parecidos.

Yo puedo usar medias móviles, bandas bollinger, fibos... como casi todos vosotros. Pero los nuevos sistemas de trading dejan todo esto tan obsoleto como ha dejado el coche al carruaje.

Bien, dicho esto, a veces, cuando hay un cambio potencial de ciclo, los bots de alta frecuencia y sus algoritmos cometen "errores" que generan altas volatilidades de minutos dando forma a esas "V" tan características.

En el Nasdaq se percataron sobre el 2008 antes de la gran ostia, de que grandes fondos usando este tipo de trading generaban "bugs" que se apreciaban sobre los charts.

Lo que ha pasado con BTC en 20 minutos no es casual, no sé lo que querrá decir, pero es una señal sin duda, ahora hay que ver lo que pasa en próximas horas y días, pero marcad el punto en el chart.




Un saludo y suerte.


----------



## jm666 (28 Abr 2021)

yo tampoco se lo que ha pasado, pero me ha roto todos los esquemas y se ha quedado un dibujo muy feo , justo hoy el día de la crisálida y cuando iota estaba subiendo solita pro su triangulo, ya es mala suerte y mucha casualidad xD

si baja de 54k vendo todo a tomar por culo


----------



## Integer (28 Abr 2021)

Firefly en marcha!!!


----------



## jm666 (28 Abr 2021)

Si se quedase lateral estoy seguro que IOTA se va para arriba como cohete, lo qu le jode son los bruscos movimientos del BTC


Qué crees que pasará con esto?


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Abr 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Nosotros, los mortales, no vemos los tradings de alta frecuencia respaldados por algoritmos que suelen ser diferentes para cada bot "gordo", pero con parámetros muy parecidos.
> 
> Yo puedo usar medias móviles, bandas bollinger, fibos... como casi todos vosotros. Pero los nuevos sistemas de trading dejan todo esto tan obsoleto como ha dejado el coche al carruaje.
> 
> ...



En BTC está a punto de activarse la señal de hashribbons, no hay señal más alcista que esa..
Todos estos movimientos son para desesperar a la gente, pero el camino solo es uno, al alza.


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Abr 2021)

#ANewDawn - Our new #Chrysalis network is Live! 

#IOTA entered a new phase on its way to the #MachineEconomy. 
Faster. 
Higher efficiency. 
Higher security.
And ready to be used by everyone interested in a green, scalable, and innovative #protocol.








The new Chrysalis Network is Live!


Genesis loaded …. Coordinator deployed …. Nodes online …. Community ready to participate …. Chrysalis ready for launch! We are over the moon to announce that the Chrysalis network upgrade is officially live. We have entered a new dawn for IOTA, with a brand new protocol, wallet and suite of...




t.co


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (28 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Qué crees que pasará con esto?


----------



## jm666 (28 Abr 2021)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 642498



jajaja, esto es todo lo que necesito xDDDD


----------



## MetreroConDinero (28 Abr 2021)

Escalada de precio hasta el 11 de mayo. El 12 empieza la caída hasta el 23 de mayo y vuelta a remontar. Paco Porras prediction

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (28 Abr 2021)

Suyos, suyos comprados? O 0 (cero), ó 2 ó 3 iotillas mal contás como nosotros, no creo que tenga una inversion gorda y sólida de su propio capital. No estaría liandola parda como está.


----------



## Gian Gastone (28 Abr 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Firefly en marcha!!!



Si ya aparecen Mis IOTAS en la cartera, en principio el proceso técnico ha funcionado. ahora veremos que pasa con el Barbas de los cojo***.


----------



## jm666 (28 Abr 2021)

pue sí, eran fundadores no?, so tenian acceso a buen precio al principio me imagino


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (28 Abr 2021)

Creo que CFB liquidó mucho de lo que tenia y que fue en tiempos que habia tenido mucho control y conocimiento. Este ha ido divesting poco a poco y su salida fue slow-motion car crash, por lo cual presiento que la IF lo ha dejado off-side de varias maneras. (Opinión obviamente).


----------



## Covid-8M (28 Abr 2021)

MetreroConDinero dijo:


> Escalada de precio hasta el 11 de mayo. El 12 empieza la caída hasta el 23 de mayo y vuelta a remontar. Paco Porras prediction
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk



Venga, alegria. Yo puedo prometer y prometo que iota toca los 3,53 en menos de una semana desde YA.


----------



## jm666 (29 Abr 2021)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Venga, alegria. Yo puedo prometer y prometo que iota toca los 3,53 en menos de una semana desde YA.



yo te doblo y digo que en 2 días pero a 3,3 xD


----------



## Frank_Frank (29 Abr 2021)

Ni se inmuta, es alucinante, el volumen en 24h para lo que han anunciado es bajo no, lo que va después. así no vamos nada bien


----------



## Nostalgia (29 Abr 2021)

las 2 últimas velas verdes en diario son muy tochas, yo veo bastante bien a iota


----------



## iaGulin (29 Abr 2021)




----------



## jm666 (29 Abr 2021)

si se repite el patrón de BTC va a pegar un subidón de cojones


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (29 Abr 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> difícil es el mercado de divisas que para sacarte un "pip" tienes que ser el Leonardo Da Vinci de las finanzas, o para pillar un 3% en el S&P apalancado sin que te salten los stops.
> 
> Esto de momento es jauja y en un mercado alcista da igual en la mierda que metas que ganarás sí o sí, lo único es saber retirarse a tiempo, pero mercado más fácil no he visto en 25 años.



Que va macho, yo he estado con productos apalancados y no es dificil, es tu apuesta, si eres bueno y listo, vas para adelante, sino el mercado te descapitaliza.
Hablo de vuestras mierdas de "Cristalis" la dj evolucion de IOTA. Y tal.

Joder mis IOTX estan a punto de adelantar a mis IOTAs, pero remad joder! K pille mis IOTX pa autovacilar con IOTA. Y van muuuuucho mejor!


----------



## cholesfer (29 Abr 2021)

The new Chrysalis Network is Live!


Genesis loaded …. Coordinator deployed …. Nodes online …. Community ready to participate …. Chrysalis ready for launch! We are over the moon to announce that the Chrysalis network upgrade is officially live. We have entered a new dawn for IOTA, with a brand new protocol, wallet and suite of...




blog.iota.org


----------



## davitin (29 Abr 2021)

Esto es vergonzoso, no solo no sube si no que además baja.


----------



## Alarkos (29 Abr 2021)

Una pregunta IOTEROS, pongamos el supuesto de uno que triunfa con IOTA y decide sacar desde un exchange 200 k en FIAT a vuestra cuenta corriente. ¿el exchange pondría alguna pega? Pongamos 200k o cualquier suma que sea realmente alta


----------



## Suburban2 (29 Abr 2021)

Alarkos dijo:


> Una pregunta IOTEROS, pongamos el supuesto de uno que triunfa con IOTA y decide sacar desde un exchange 200 k en FIAT a vuestra cuenta corriente. ¿el exchange pondría alguna pega? Pongamos 200k o cualquier suma que sea realmente alta



Para 200k, cualquier exchange serio deberia tener liquidez para ingresartelo sin mas, aunque los hay que te ponen limites a cuanto puedes convertir de crypto a fiat de una tacada.

El problema es mas probable que pueda venir de tu banco ex-pañol, que rechace la transaccion. El mio me manda una cartita recordandome de que soy residente fiscal UK cada vez que ingreso algo de los exchanges, en plan amenaza paco y de que estan ''en continuo contacto con Ahcienda''


----------



## jm666 (29 Abr 2021)

Alarkos dijo:


> Una pregunta IOTEROS, pongamos el supuesto de uno que triunfa con IOTA y decide sacar desde un exchange 200 k en FIAT a vuestra cuenta corriente. ¿el exchange pondría alguna pega? Pongamos 200k o cualquier suma que sea realmente alta



sácalo de a poco, de últimas cámbialo a BTC véndeselo a alguien y que te traiga cash, aunque te cobrará alguna comisión


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Abr 2021)

Alarkos dijo:


> Una pregunta IOTEROS, pongamos el supuesto de uno que triunfa con IOTA y decide sacar desde un exchange 200 k en FIAT a vuestra cuenta corriente. ¿el exchange pondría alguna pega? Pongamos 200k o cualquier suma que sea realmente alta



Ávisa al banco antes.


----------



## Alarkos (29 Abr 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Ávisa al banco antes.





Suburban2 dijo:


> Para 200k, cualquier exchange serio deberia tener liquidez para ingresartelo sin mas, aunque los hay que te ponen limites a cuanto puedes convertir de crypto a fiat de una tacada.
> 
> El problema es mas probable que pueda venir de tu banco ex-pañol, que rechace la transaccion. El mio me manda una cartita recordandome de que soy residente fiscal UK cada vez que ingreso algo de los exchanges, en plan amenaza paco y de que estan ''en continuo contacto con Ahcienda''





jm666 dijo:


> sácalo de a poco, de últimas cámbialo a BTC véndeselo a alguien y que te traiga cash, aunque te cobrará alguna comisión



Gracias compas  Lo de avisar al banco con anterioridad, ¿alguna experiencia?


----------



## iaGulin (29 Abr 2021)

Alarkos dijo:


> Gracias compas  Lo de avisar al banco con anterioridad, ¿alguna experiencia?



Yo avisé al banco con anterioridad (Caixabank) y no he tenido problemas. En cambio los hijos de puta si que me bloquearon la tarjeta por blanqueo de capitales durante una semana xD
Como hacerlo no tengo ni idea, para eso están los gestores.


----------



## easyridergs (29 Abr 2021)

Jugada maestra con Chrysalis. Tenemos las funcionalidades de ETH, sin comisiones y con transacciones en menos de 15 segundos. Además nos hemos librado definitivamente de CFB y el mierda vikingo.

Néctar la tenemos a la vuelta de la esquina, esto cada vez pinta mejor.


----------



## Integer (29 Abr 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> Jugada maestra con Chrysalis. Tenemos las funcionalidades de ETH, sin comisiones y con transacciones en menos de 15 segundos. Además nos hemos librado definitivamente de CFB y el mierda vikingo.
> 
> Néctar la tenemos a la vuelta de la esquina, esto cada vez pinta mejor.



Bueno, los smart contracts y las colored coins (nft, al final) todavía no están listos (creo).

Por el resto, para quitarse el sombrero la jugada.


----------



## easyridergs (29 Abr 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Bueno, los smart contracts y las colored coins (nft, al final) todavía no están listos (creo).
> 
> Por el resto, para quitarse el sombrero la jugada.



Claro, pero la base para que corran sobre la red sí, que es lo importante. Y se podrá migrar smartcontracts directamente desde ETH.


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Abr 2021)

Alarkos dijo:


> Gracias compas  Lo de avisar al banco con anterioridad, ¿alguna experiencia?



Yo ninguna, pero si no avisas es peor. Te bloquean todo y saltan todas las alarmas. Avisalos con anticipación de un ingreso grande.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (29 Abr 2021)

Ahora a esperar los 3 dolares.....


----------



## Bucanero (29 Abr 2021)

Buenas a todos. Estoy haciendo la migración a firefly. Pues resulta que en el último paso, en la migración automática se ha quedado pensando. Dice que se tarda algo pero llevo ya un par de horas de migración. Os ha pasado a vosotros algo parecido? Estoy por volver a empezar pero me da reparo pararlo no sea que la lie parda. Gracias de antemano.
Edito. Acabo de conseguilo.uff que tranquilidad.


----------



## Gian Gastone (29 Abr 2021)

Alarkos dijo:


> Una pregunta IOTEROS, pongamos el supuesto de uno que triunfa con IOTA y decide sacar desde un exchange 200 k en FIAT a vuestra cuenta corriente. ¿el exchange pondría alguna pega? Pongamos 200k o cualquier suma que sea realmente alta



y dejarlos en una billetera de USDT$ y lo vas cambiando cuando quieras a FIAT o BTC. ó no confiais en que las criptos esten de aquí a 10 años?.


----------



## Pimp (29 Abr 2021)

Alarkos dijo:


> Una pregunta IOTEROS, pongamos el supuesto de uno que triunfa con IOTA y decide sacar desde un exchange 200 k en FIAT a vuestra cuenta corriente. ¿el exchange pondría alguna pega? Pongamos 200k o cualquier suma que sea realmente alta



Si lo sacas de menos de 10 k en 10 k te aparece a los minutos, pero nunca he intentado sacar mas de golpe ya que tengo entendido que mas de 10 k si que tarda un rato y además se ponen pesados.


----------



## HOOOR (29 Abr 2021)

Ojo con la noticia que puede ser muy alcista para iota.









4.000 fondos institucionales de Alemania podrán invertir en criptomonedas desde el 2 de agosto | Consenso del Mercado


Fernando Alberca | Alemania acaba de aprobar una legislación que permite a los administradores de fondos de inversión institucional, conocidos como




consensodelmercado.com


----------



## Locoderemate (29 Abr 2021)

Hace ya un tiempo q me huelo que el chino de binance trama algo con iota. Que el chrysalis se demomara un mes por presiones de los "exchange" y que ahora binance diga que se tomara unos dias para hacer la migracion.... No sé.


----------



## jm666 (29 Abr 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Hace ya un tiempo q me huelo que el chino de binance trama algo con iota. Que el chrysalis se demomara un mes por presiones de los "exchange" y que ahora binance diga que se tomara unos dias para hacer la migracion.... No sé.



inisnuas que nuestros iotis peligran o que es solo una estratagema para frenarla un poco ?


----------



## Locoderemate (29 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> inisnuas que nuestros iotis peligran o que es solo una estratagema para frenarla un poco ?



Que el chino no debe estar muy contento con que iota prospere. Hay mucha pasta en juego


----------



## Locoderemate (29 Abr 2021)

Si te fijas binance esta intentado montar un ecosistema propio donde intercambiar, comprar, invertir, etc cryptos mediante bnb. ¿Acaso iota no se cargaria bnb y el coto cerrado q esta montando el chino?


----------



## jm666 (29 Abr 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Si te fijas binance esta intentado montar un ecosistema propio donde intercambiar, comprar, invertir, etc cryptos mediante bnb. ¿Acaso iota no se cargaria bnb y el coto cerrado q esta montando el chino?



No estoy seguro, no sé mucho del tema, pero viniendo de un chino, si no lo ha hecho ya es porque no le interesa, o sea por pasta xD


----------



## Locoderemate (29 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> inisnuas que nuestros iotis peligran o que es solo una estratagema para frenarla un poco ?



Por cierto, tienes los iotas en binance??


----------



## jm666 (29 Abr 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Por cierto, tienes los iotas en binance??



yep


----------



## Locoderemate (29 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> yep



No creo q los perdais, pero igual el chino se pone a marear la perdiz con el tema


----------



## jm666 (29 Abr 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> No creo q los perdais, pero igual el chino se pone a marear la perdiz con el tema



de momento siguen ahí xDDD


----------



## RuiKi84 (29 Abr 2021)

No se entendería ninguna jugarreta por parte de Binance, si por algo han crecido tanto es por la confianza que siempre han trasladado.


----------



## cholesfer (29 Abr 2021)

Pero la migración de las Miotas de Binance a Firefly...la podemos hacer ya? Aún no? Es mejor esperar? Que pasa con el Staking?


----------



## jap01 (29 Abr 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Que el chino no debe estar muy contento con que iota prospere. Hay mucha pasta en juego



También es posible que estén negociando algo que vaya bien tanto a Iota como a Binance


----------



## jm666 (29 Abr 2021)

cholesfer dijo:


> Pero la migración de las Miotas de Binance a Firefly...la podemos hacer ya? Aún no? Es mejor esperar? Que pasa con el Staking?



buena pregunta, tengo que probar con algunas a ver si deja


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Abr 2021)

HOOOR dijo:


> Ojo con la noticia que puede ser muy alcista para iota.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Casi nadie se ha hecho eco de ese bombazo de noticia, resulta que 4000 fondos pueden empezar a comprar cryptos en Alemania si así lo desean a partir de Julio y eso pasa desapercibido. La SEC y Estados Unidos van tarde en este tema, les van a comer la tostada.

Resulta muy revelador el interés crypto que hay en Alemania, donde por cierto, no se tributa el tema crypto.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (29 Abr 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Casi nadie se ha hecho eco de ese bombazo de noticia, resulta que 4000 fondos pueden empezar a comprar cryptos en Alemania si así lo desean a partir de Julio y eso pasa desapercibido. La SEC y Estados Unidos van tarde en este tema, les van a comer la tostada.
> 
> Resulta muy revelador el interés crypto que hay en Alemania, donde por cierto, no se tributa el tema crypto.



normal, alli no hay tanto chiringuito a mantener....


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Abr 2021)




----------



## calamatron (29 Abr 2021)

Mucho mucho pero la cosa sigue con su superprecio de mierda.
Y los fondos de alemania con un limite del 20%.
Osea una mierda


----------



## Locoderemate (29 Abr 2021)

Hoy jp morgan diciendo que ethereum es el futuro crypto, mientras tienen iota pegado a btc


----------



## jm666 (29 Abr 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Hoy jp morgan diciendo que ethereum es el futuro crypto, mientras tienen iota pegado a btc



qué quieres decir con iota pegado a btc?


----------



## tigrecito (29 Abr 2021)

Hoy he migrado a firefly y todo OK eso sí, si tenéis más de una seed solo admite una por perfil, hay q hacer log out crear un perfil nuevo y comenzar otra vez el proceso de migración 

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Locoderemate (29 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> qué quieres decir con iota pegado a btc?



Copiamdo sus movimientos


----------



## Gian Gastone (29 Abr 2021)

Mas colaboraciones en la industria:


----------



## Locoderemate (29 Abr 2021)

Resumen,??


----------



## Locoderemate (29 Abr 2021)

Y qué dicen esos compradores???


----------



## Locoderemate (29 Abr 2021)

Asi podra ya vender, que lleva ahi desde 2018


----------



## jm666 (29 Abr 2021)

vaya follones,que los parió, esto hay que aclararlo antes no el día que lanzas el puto proyecto :S


----------



## Locoderemate (29 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> vaya follones,que los parió, esto hay que aclararlo antes no el día que lanzas el puto proyecto :S



No lo veo tanto follon. Lo han dejado fueran con los iotas que "guardaba" altruistamente de otros usuaros de 2015 y el tio se ve jodido y por eso da la pataleta x twetter.


----------



## jm666 (29 Abr 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> No lo veo tanto follon. Lo han dejado fueran con los iotas que "guardaba" altruistamente de otros usuaros de 2015 y el tio se ve jodido y por eso da la pataleta x twetter.



yeah, supongo que el que tenía el problema era el que tenía la última palabra para meterles en juicio y esperó al último momento , dice que se mordió la lengua varias veces, quizás para no hacer saltar la liebre, eso hay que dejarlo claro desde el principio....


----------



## Tito Pulo (29 Abr 2021)

Empiezo ha estar muy cansado de todo este drama en Iota que jamás acaba.
Ahora que parecía que el trabajo serio sobre el proyecto era la prioridad y que habían decidido alejarse del pasado lleno de ruido, justo en plena actualización y comienzo de una nueva era vuelven exactamente a lo mismo, simplemente es lamentable, el ruido volverá a la fundación y por mucho tiempo.
Jamás nadie se tomará en serio Iota.


----------



## paketazo (29 Abr 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Empiezo ha estar muy cansado de todo este drama en Iota que jamás acaba.
> Ahora que parecía que el trabajo serio sobre el proyecto era la prioridad y que habían decidido alejarse del pasado lleno de ruido, justo en plena actualización y comienzo de una nueva era vuelven exactamente a lo mismo, simplemente es lamentable, el ruido volverá a la fundación y por mucho tiempo.
> Jamás nadie se tomará en serio Iota.



Parece un plan orquestado para traer de nuevo dudas en un momento delicado de los mercados.

BTC acercándose a los 50K tras haber tocado 65K hace dos semanas.

IOTA intento de escape a 2,60$ truncado antes de la liberación de una de las mejores noticias del año, y ahora viejos fantasmas removiendo mierda seca que ya ni olía.

No creáis en las casualidades cuando hay dinero de por medio.


----------



## paketazo (29 Abr 2021)

Yo te recomiendo con toda la humildad del mundo que te pongas un buen stop de beneficios y que hagas ROI en Vechain

Mires la gráfica que mires meten miedo, y te aseguro que no suelo acojonarme fácilmente.


----------



## Tito Pulo (29 Abr 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Parece un plan orquestado para traer de nuevo dudas en un momento delicado de los mercados.
> 
> BTC acercándose a los 50K tras haber tocado 65K hace dos semanas.
> 
> ...



Que quieres decir PAKETAZO?
Insinúas que les interesa que baje de momento?


----------



## Tito Pulo (29 Abr 2021)

Respecto al miedo en todas las gráficas, 
Algunas no tienen tiempo ni de relajar un poco.
MATIC que era una castaña en 87 ya, e importandole muy poco lo que haga BTC.

Vamos, más o menos lo que se espera de Iota y que nunca llega.
Eso sí, saraseo del más cutre, ración doble.


----------



## Covid-8M (29 Abr 2021)

Yo estaba esperando esta fecha para pillar subida sana pero visto lo visto que sentido tiene mantener ahora? Hay otra fecha clave cercana?


----------



## Frank_Frank (29 Abr 2021)

El mercado está herido de muerte por una de las mayores estupideces que podían haber ocurrido, el descerebrado ascenso de dogecoin que lo ha trastocado todo y hasta que no caiga o lo hagan caer esto seguirá igual. Si Btc no recupera en menos de 1 mes los 60k iota se come su crisálida con patatas y los que tenemos invertido en ella nos vamos a reír a gusto


----------



## paketazo (29 Abr 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Que quieres decir PAKETAZO?
> Insinúas que les interesa que baje de momento?



Yo solo creo que IOTA va a recibir todas las zancadillas que el sistema pueda si realmente llega a tener posibilidades de hacerse mainstream.

Las comisiones y el ecosistema de ETH está haciendo multimillonarios a muchos elegidos, y estos, están dispuestos a frenar cualquier atisbo de "vida" que pueda poner en peligro su ecosistema.

Hoy he realizado unas 12 operaciones en la cadena de ETH por necesidad, y me he dejado unos 200$ en comisiones ... con una red gratuita eso no pasaría.

Creo que IOTA va a tener muchos escollos que superar, y si desde cualquier punto se pueden sembrar dudas, ya sea manipulando precios, noticias, personas... se hará.

También creo, y esto lo he dejado claro, que estamos en el filo de la navaja, y que el mercado a la mínima se vuelve bajista tras estas espectaculares subidas de meses con 20X en la más tonta.

Llevo semanas asesorando gente que hace años les dije que existía este mundo y hasta estas semanas jamás me habían preguntado ... creo que esta nueva gente que está entrando será la que tenga que soportar un largo bear market , y ojalá me equivoque por mis propios intereses.

Dicho esto, si BTC se mantiene por encima de 49.000$ puede haber posibilidades, pero si los pierde podría bajar muy rápido.

Recordad los memes, bombos, noticias, que había hace unas semanas y comparadlas con el mutismo de estos últimos días ... es como si la patata caliente ya estuviera entregada, y ahora ... el problema "de suceder" podría ser ya de otros

Lo dicho, os recomiendo estar muy pendientes de los soportes. No digo que vendáis, eso no lo sabe nadie, solo que si tenéis mucho riesgo dentro ahora mismo, que no le saquéis ojo,


----------



## jm666 (29 Abr 2021)

esta subiendo sola, BTC deberia subir pero no lo hace

deberia irse a 53500

edito: nah olvidarlo, debia estar haciendo algun ajuste

a veces veo cosas xDD


----------



## cholesfer (29 Abr 2021)




----------



## Locoderemate (29 Abr 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Yo solo creo que IOTA va a recibir todas las zancadillas que el sistema pueda si realmente llega a tener posibilidades de hacerse mainstream.
> 
> Las comisiones y el ecosistema de ETH está haciendo multimillonarios a muchos elegidos, y estos, están dispuestos a frenar cualquier atisbo de "vida" que pueda poner en peligro su ecosistema.
> 
> ...



Es lo que yo tb veo: a eth, a binance... no les interesa que iota funcione. Ademas, ok, se acaba de implantar chrysalis pero se necesita tiempo para ir sacando provecho con aplicaciones. 

Ya dije que a iota la han atado a btc y la tienen lo maximo de tapadillo posible. A btc lo quieren hacer bajar de precio para entrar fuerte a precios mas baratos (intentan hacer esto desde mediados de febrero) pero les cuesta un huevo.

En fin, imaginad q teneis un exchange y entendeis qué se puede hacer con iota... Pues ese es el dilema. 

Pero tiempo al tiempo. Ya he dicho muchas veces q mi primera evaluacion seria despues de verano.


----------



## Zelofan (29 Abr 2021)

Muy buenas queridos estoy un poco desconectado por temas de trabajo. Ahi tengo mis iotas pero he visto que estan habiendo muchas novedades, las iotas no las voy a vender no las miro hace semanas ni lo voy a hacer aunque el btc caiga a su minimo quiero holdearlas hasta 2030 : D

Esta disponible ya la billetera de iota ? de ser asi es buena opcion pasarlas ahi si quiero holdear? (me gustaria staking)
De ser afirmativas las respuestas me decis como se hace de forma sencilla ?? Con todo en ingles no se siento seguro jajaja


----------



## Harrymorgan (29 Abr 2021)

Valdeande dice que Iota explotará en 10 años, asi que ahora holdear y a esperar con paciencia.

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jm666 (30 Abr 2021)

Zelofan dijo:


> Muy buenas queridos estoy un poco desconectado por temas de trabajo. Ahi tengo mis iotas pero he visto que estan habiendo muchas novedades, las iotas no las voy a vender no las miro hace semanas ni lo voy a hacer aunque el btc caiga a su minimo quiero holdearlas hasta 2030 : D
> 
> Esta disponible ya la billetera de iota ? de ser asi es buena opcion pasarlas ahi si quiero holdear? (me gustaria staking)
> De ser afirmativas las respuestas me decis como se hace de forma sencilla ?? Con todo en ingles no se siento seguro jajaja



Hey Zelofan, cuanto tiempo , si ya esta el Firefly listo, te lo tienes que bajar de la web oficial iota.org luego mirate los manuales, por aqui hay bastantes posts y videos sobre esto


----------



## Zelofan (30 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Hey Zelofan, cuanto tiempo , si ya esta el Firefly listo, te lo tienes que bajar de la web oficial iota.org luego mirate los manuales, por aqui hay bastantes posts y videos sobre esto



El domingo que libro me pondré a ello. Gracias futuro millonario


----------



## Harrymorgan (30 Abr 2021)

De binamce todavía no se pueden pasar, verdad

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gian Gastone (30 Abr 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Valdeande dice que Iota explotará en 10 años, asi que ahora holdear y a esperar con paciencia.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Valdeande esta mal de la azotea, aunque acertara en su pronostico, en 2030 tosdos calvos.
Al barbas del IOTA AS que le den por el culo, que se hubiera callado y tendría 7Ti.
Al final de año caera el BTC y hay que vender todo hasta el próximo ciclo alcista, si es que hay nuevo ciclo alcista.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (30 Abr 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Empiezo ha estar muy cansado de todo este drama en Iota que jamás acaba.



Y quien no, uncle pulo, y quien no?
Está en su ADN, el drama.



cholesfer dijo:


>



...y eso es un asset. A la larga es un asset, y muy importante.


----------



## jm666 (30 Abr 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> De binamce todavía no se pueden pasar, verdad
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Tofdavia no he probado pero dice el @El_anarquistamualdina que binance no ha hecho la migracion


----------



## jm666 (30 Abr 2021)

fck ha pinchado el ultimo tramo al 53500 xD

IOTA debería haber tocado los $2.10

ahora toca bajada


----------



## MetreroConDinero (30 Abr 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Valdeande dice que Iota explotará en 10 años, asi que ahora holdear y a esperar con paciencia.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Esta es la cuestión que siempre me planteo... Si me bajo del carro ahora, y en 10 años pega el pelotazo... ¿Podría perdonarme el no ser millonario por haber sido impaciente?

Lo que tengo actualmente no me paga ni las vacaciones de este año, así que cada día me reafirmo más en holdear a fuego

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Zelofan (30 Abr 2021)

MetreroConDinero dijo:


> Esta es la cuestión que siempre me planteo... Si me bajo del carro ahora, y en 10 años pega el pelotazo... ¿Podría perdonarme el no ser millonario por haber sido impaciente?
> 
> Lo que tengo actualmente no me paga ni las vacaciones de este año, así que cada día me reafirmo más en holdear a fuego
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk



en 10 años o en un año indeterminado, yo estoy preparado mentalmente para perderlo todo por holdear pero asi va a ser.


----------



## Zelofan (30 Abr 2021)

Este tiene dialogos a ver si alguien con idiomas se curra los subtitulos.
No creo que lo haga nadie pero yo lo pongo por si acaso.


----------



## jm666 (30 Abr 2021)

toca subida creo

otra vez BTC statico deberia ir a 54500 o 55

se la nota mas viva, se quiere escapar, aprovecha cualquier oportunidad, pero el BTC la esta puñeteando xD


----------



## Nostalgia (30 Abr 2021)

quiero pensar que nos vamos para arriba


----------



## jm666 (30 Abr 2021)

Nostalgia dijo:


> quiero pensar que nos vamos para arriba
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 643802



creo que si, ademas tiene que ir bastante arriba


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (30 Abr 2021)

Yo creo k Pegara un UP gordo pronto.

Mis IOTX, k compre unas pocas pa vacilar con IOTA, ya han pasado a ser el doble en fiat de mi valor en IOTA.... Asi k le toca a IOTA.


----------



## Tito Pulo (30 Abr 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Yo solo creo que IOTA va a recibir todas las zancadillas que el sistema pueda si realmente llega a tener posibilidades de hacerse mainstream.
> 
> Las comisiones y el ecosistema de ETH está haciendo multimillonarios a muchos elegidos, y estos, están dispuestos a frenar cualquier atisbo de "vida" que pueda poner en peligro su ecosistema.
> 
> ...



Pues por si eso es cierto, jamás la meterán en ningún otro Exchange de los grandes, si lo que quieren es ponerle trabas.....


----------



## Tito Pulo (30 Abr 2021)

Como sabes eso no es así, hace ya mucho que VET y otras como MATIC, TETHA, SOL pasaron a Iota y desde ese mismo momento según tu teoría ya interesaba pasar a Iotas al haber subido menos, 

bien pues resulta que esas han seguido subiendo y Iota sigue paralizada.
Esperaremos a que esas vuelvan a multiplicar por 2 de nuevo para volver a decir la misma teoría.

No siempre la que está más abajo tiene que subir más que las que ya han subido, teoría demasiado simple y errónea en mi opinión.

Muchos con esa teoría esperaran aún la subida en EOS por ejemplo mientras los que tenían SOL o VET se ríen viendo como sus beneficios no para de crecer.


----------



## Registrador (30 Abr 2021)

Hice la migración ayer de trinity a firefly ayer, y me aparecen las iotas en firefly, pero me sale el mensaje:

"_your funds will become available shortly_" con lo cual no puedo mandar ni recibir. 

¿Cuánto van a tardar las iotas en estar disponibles???


----------



## Tito Pulo (30 Abr 2021)

BNB otra que era una castaña, y que también pasó a Iota hace lustros, quizá por eso los poseedores de BNB debían de haber pasado su dinero a Iota cuando las tenían a 100 o 200 después de haber multiplicado muchísimo más que Iota.
Pues ya está en 607, y muy contentos estarán de no haberse movido.
Y ojo al ecosistema que ha montado BNB.


----------



## HOOOR (30 Abr 2021)

calamatron dijo:


> Mucho mucho pero la cosa sigue con su superprecio de mierda.
> Y los fondos de alemania con un limite del 20%.
> Osea una mierda



Hombre calamatron... un 20% son 350000 millones de €, es mas que toda la capitalización de ethereum, no jodas...

Ya viste el efecto subida que provoco los 1500 de tesla solo para btc, imagina 350000, aunque solo sean la mitad y de forma gradual...


----------



## calamatron (30 Abr 2021)

HOOOR dijo:


> Hombre calamatron... un 20% son 350000 millones de €, es mas que toda la capitalización de ethereum, no jodas...
> 
> Ya viste el efecto subida que provoco los 1500 de tesla solo para btc, imagina 350000, aunque solo sean la mitad y de forma gradual...



bueno veremos,pero estoy muy decepcionado con iota


----------



## jm666 (30 Abr 2021)

calamatron dijo:


> bueno veremos,pero estoy muy decepcionado con iota



debería subir ahora ...


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Abr 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> Hice la migración ayer de trinity a firefly ayer, y me aparecen las iotas en firefly, pero me sale el mensaje:
> 
> "_your funds will become available shortly_" con lo cual no puedo mandar ni recibir.
> 
> ¿Cuánto van a tardar las iotas en estar disponibles???



No lo sé, pero si ya te aparece el saldo todo va bien. Yo de momento no haría nada, no creo que tarde mucho.


----------



## Tito Pulo (30 Abr 2021)

Pues bueno, una de las castañas que ya había subido mucho y por eso había que pasar a otras como IOTA o Eos que no han subido una mierda en comparación,. sigue relajando indicadores hoy MATIC sube otro 17%, sumados a las subidas de dos dígitos diarios para ir bien relajada y que sea subida sana,
Me río yo de esas chorradas de las subidas sanas,, que se lo digan a SOL, TETHA, VET y tantas otras...la pena que tienen por subir a diario.

MATIC en 5 días a más que doblado un x2,4 que se ha cascado, demostrando que se puede subir con BTC renqueante.

Algo así se esperaba en Iota por ser tan importantísimo el paso de Chrysalis, por ser un antes y un después, cambio de paradigma, y todas las monsergas que queramos imaginar, sin en cambio el volumen e interés sigue siendo inexistente y el precio decepcionante en mayúsculas.


----------



## Forcopula (30 Abr 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> No lo sé, pero si ya te aparece el saldo todo va bien. Yo de momento no haría nada, no creo que tarde mucho.



Recomiendas esperar para hacer la migración entonces Parla?


----------



## jm666 (30 Abr 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Pues bueno, una de las castañas que ya había subido mucho y por eso había que pasar a otras como IOTA o Eos que no han subido una mierda en comparación,. sigue relajando indicadores hoy MATIC sube otro 17%, sumados a las subidas de dos dígitos diarios para ir bien relajada y que sea subida sana,
> Me río yo de esas chorradas de las subidas sanas,, que se lo digan a SOL, TETHA, VET y tantas otras...la pena que tienen por subir a diario.
> 
> MATIC en 5 días a más que doblado un x2,4 que se ha cascado, demostrando que se puede subir con BTC renqueante.
> ...



Toda la razón, pero creo que necesita mas tiempo, si hoy subimos a $2.30/35 es muy posible que la siguiente sean los $3.5 como decia Covid-8M por aqu´.



Covid-8M dijo:


> Venga, alegria. Yo puedo prometer y prometo que iota toca los 3,53 en menos de una semana desde YA.


----------



## jm666 (30 Abr 2021)

xDDD


----------



## jm666 (30 Abr 2021)

es el BTC que se hace el remolón xD


----------



## jm666 (30 Abr 2021)

estan las dos a la vez, ahora o nunca XD
ademas BTC me sale como 57k pero no se si es mucho tu como lo ves?

edito: bueno tiene que ser capaz de superar las resistencias o pincharía


----------



## Frank_Frank (30 Abr 2021)

Ahí va, bajando, compenso con otras que van subiendo, pero hay que reconocer que decepciona bastante verla así


----------



## Locoderemate (30 Abr 2021)

Como decia negrofuturo: teneis que vender (especialmente davitin jajaja) para q iota suba


----------



## jm666 (30 Abr 2021)

si pincha aquí nos vamos al guano :S


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Abr 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Recomiendas esperar para hacer la migración entonces Parla?



Yo lo he hecho en binance. El que las tenga en ledger mejor que espere.


----------



## barborico (30 Abr 2021)

Para contrastar y que veais lo que es un proyecto abierto de verdad (Obyte), solo pondré lo siguiente:








Bonded Stablecoins Version 2: Better Price Stability And Stakable Tokens


When we introduced Bonded Stablecoins in September 2020, the concept was absolutely new to the market and we had no experience that would…




blog.obyte.org







> The idea of making T1 available to arbitrage AA only was first suggested by @barborico soon after the stablecoins were launched.



NPI de que pasara con el precio del GBYTE, pero una cosa está clara: mantendrán su valor fundamental (1 byte = derecho a escribir 1 byte en el registro sin importar la carga de la red)


----------



## Locoderemate (30 Abr 2021)

Es cierto, iota tiene un problema d confianza. Es algo que se tiene que ganar con hechos y no con anuncios y tweets. 
El chrysalis es el primer paso y ahora hay que ver como corre e ir implementando sobre el mas cosas.

Sin embargo, yo no veo a iota tan chapuza como lo pintas. La if tiene un planning muy claro, como dice @easyrider, se ha sacado de encima los dos elementos esos que si bien pueden despotricar por tweetter e incluso ir a los juzgados (ya veremos pq en caliente todos son disparos), la verdad es q estan fuera de chrysalis. En semanas, iota puede desempeñar un rendimiento muy superior a ethereum... Si eso es asi, luego hablamos.

Te has olvidado de que a muchos q ya estan asentados en el mercado crypto no les interesa promocionar iota. Pero tiempo al tiempo.

En todo caso, si, todo es percepcion y confianza. Y no hay nada mas voluble que eso, para bien y para mal -un dia eres una mierda y la risas de todos y luego te se postran (leed a maquiavelo).


----------



## Gian Gastone (30 Abr 2021)




----------



## HOOOR (30 Abr 2021)

Repito desde el 1 julio los fondos de inversión ALEMANES podran entrar en las criptos por un importe de hasta 350.000 millones de euros. Si esta gente entra a saco en iota como patrocinadores, de la fundación, esto puede tener algo de seriedad y dejar de ser una telenovela venezolana.


calamatron dijo:


> bueno veremos,pero estoy muy decepcionado con iota




Pero porque tu timing es erróneo. No puedes pretender que esto vaya to the moon, cuando ethereum que ya es algo tangible y con un gran ecosistema justo ahora empieza a despegar. Lo de iota es para el siguiente ciclo creo yo...


----------



## jm666 (30 Abr 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


>



El vikingo pillando IOTAS 


xDDDDD


----------



## medion_no (30 Abr 2021)

Mil quinientas veces os dije que os pasarais a BNB u otras inversiones mas rentables y despues comprarais IOTAS o lo que os saliese del nabo con los beneficios. Me llamaron desde loco a que no tenia ni idea a autenticas gilipolleces...Pues seguid asi hijos mios que hasta un meme como el dogecoin esta dando mas dinero a sus holders.


----------



## Locoderemate (30 Abr 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


>



Menudo video para venir a decir que iota va para abajo...

Los que no holdeeis, vended. Yo me quedo... Me ha gustado el juego del vikingo ¿Se puede descargar?


----------



## jm666 (30 Abr 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Menudo video para venir a decir que iota va para abajo...
> 
> Los que no holdeeis, vended. Yo me quedo... Me ha gustado el juego del vikingo ¿Se puede descargar?



no va a ir abajo, yo creo q ni se lo ha mirado, lo ha dichopor decir algo el tema era el vikingo cogiendo itoillas xd


----------



## Tito Pulo (30 Abr 2021)

HOOOR dijo:


> Repito desde el 1 julio los fondos de inversión ALEMANES podran entrar en las criptos por un importe de hasta 350.000 millones de euros. Si esta gente entra a saco en iota como patrocinadores, de la fundación, esto puede tener algo de seriedad y dejar de ser una telenovela venezolana.
> 
> 
> 
> Pero porque tu timing es erróneo. No puedes pretender que esto vaya to the moon, cuando ethereum que ya es algo tangible y con un gran ecosistema justo ahora empieza a despegar. Lo de iota es para el siguiente ciclo creo yo...



Y la red MATIC ?
Y la red SOLANA?
Para q ciclo son?
Porque han crecido de forma exponencial, y tienen infinitamente más apoyos hoy día y de su evolución en el precio no creo que haga falta comentar nada.


----------



## Forcopula (30 Abr 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Y la red MATIC ?
> Y la red SOLANA?
> Para q ciclo son?
> Porque han crecido de forma exponencial, y tienen infinitamente más apoyos hoy día y de su evolución en el precio no creo que haga falta comentar nada.



Qué empresas hay detrás? Cuantas patentes hay registradas sobre la red? Por qué no las compras? Por qué no vendes tus iotas?

Estás todos los días quejándote y llorando, compra lo que sube y asciende a los cielos.


----------



## Tito Pulo (30 Abr 2021)

Es que se están creando redes que le están comiendo la tostada a Iota....lo que está desarrollando SOL es muy grande y lo han hecho sin tanto bombo y tanta gilipollez como IOTA, siempre con el SOON y lo grandes que vamos a ser pero no anuncian una mierda..

Y respecto a lo de salir de Iota para comprar estás, tranquilo que ya llevo SOL, Matic y otras ...la lastima es que IOTA es la mayor parte de mi cartera,..algo que está quedando muy claro que ha sido una gran equivocación.
Equivocación mía desde luego, y por eso me jodo y punto.
Pero no puedo decir lo que no es, y por ahora es una DECEPCIÓN con mayúsculas,. de las monedas que llevo es la que peor desempeño ha hecho todos estos meses con mucha diferencia.

Es que, con Chrysalis no se haya ni inmutado clama al cielo. Ni días antes ,ni días después,..lleva más de dos semanas estando por debajo de 75 monedas en cuanto a porcentaje de subida en BINANCE. No me jodas,. que con una actualización como la de Iota no sea capaz ni un solo día de ponerse entre las 10 que más suben es para estudiarlo a fondo. Que las Alts siguen desmadradas , pero nada de nada.

Una gran cagada haber confiado a día de hoy,.si en la próxima semana dobla su precio pensaré de otra manera, ahora es la pura realidad.


----------



## jm666 (30 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> no va a ir abajo, yo creo q ni se lo ha mirado, lo ha dichopor decir algo el tema era el vikingo cogiendo itoillas xd



joder asumí que si subia BTC iba a hacerlo IOTA pero se ha quedad ahí medio tonta

lo mismo llega a los 56400 y se va para abajo rrastrando a todas, , ya no sé que pensar ....


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Abr 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Es que se están creando redes que le están comiendo la tostada a Iota....lo que está desarrollando SOL es muy grande y lo han hecho sin tanto bombo y tanta gilipollez como IOTA, siempre con el SOON y lo grandes que vamos a ser pero no anuncian una mierda..
> 
> Y respecto a lo de salir de Iota para comprar estás, tranquilo que ya llevo SOL, Matic y otras ...la lastima es que IOTA es la mayor parte de mi cartera,..algo que está quedando muy claro que ha sido una gran equivocación.
> Equivocación mía desde luego, y por eso me jodo y punto.
> ...



Uff, compra Dodge que está más arriba que Solana o Matic, Dodge es la quintaesencia de las cryptos.


----------



## jm666 (30 Abr 2021)

bueno de momento no voy mal, si toca los 57k me apunto otra xD
iota $2.30 $2.35


----------



## Locoderemate (30 Abr 2021)

Tito, cada mes nos hablas de cryptos distintas que lo petan. Calmate


----------



## Locoderemate (30 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> bueno de momento no voy mal, si toca los 57k me apunto otra xD
> iota $2.30 $2.35



Veo bien a iota... Y si mas gente vendiera, la veria mejor


----------



## jm666 (30 Abr 2021)

VET no va tan bien, debería estar a la par con IOTA mas o menos, un poco arriba o bajo, pero $2.12 vs $0.212 / $2.5 $0.25y ahora está por debajo, al menos antes de la ultima ostia era asi


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (30 Abr 2021)

Yo he entrao solo pa ver si Subía y dejabais de llorar.

Pero nada


----------



## Covid-8M (30 Abr 2021)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Yo he entrao solo pa ver si Subía y dejabais de llorar.
> 
> Pero nada



. 
Si no lo publicas en twitter no funciona. Igualmente da igual que suba, para que se acaben los lloros tiene que ir to the moon. Aqui no se viene a ganar pasta sino a hacerse millonetis con 1000leuros


----------



## jm666 (30 Abr 2021)

Covid-8M dijo:


> .
> Si no lo publicas en twitter no funciona. Igualmente da igual que suba, para que se acaben los lloros tiene que ir to the moon. Aqui no se viene a ganar pasta sino a hacerse millonetis con 1000leuros



no era con 100???? xD


----------



## jm666 (30 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> estan las dos a la vez, ahora o nunca XD
> ademas BTC me sale como 57k pero no se si es mucho tu como lo ves?
> 
> edito: bueno tiene que ser capaz de superar las resistencias o pincharía



ya llegó a 57K y me parecia mucho xDDDD

si se mantiene el BTC ahi pro un rato ahora van a subir todas las alts como locas 

pero se tiene que calmar el BTC ....


----------



## Locoderemate (30 Abr 2021)

Con que suba menos me vale


----------



## Locoderemate (30 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> ya llegó a 57K y me parecia mucho xDDDD
> 
> si se mantiene el BTC ahi pro un rato ahora van a subir todas las alts como locas
> 
> pero se tiene que calmar el BTC ....



Vas mejorando con el tira lineas jajaja


----------



## jm666 (30 Abr 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Vas mejorando con el tira lineas jajaja



voy aprendiendo cosillas pero todavia meto mucho la pata xDDD

a ver si me confirma el precio las IOTAS este es mas dificl xD


----------



## Locoderemate (30 Abr 2021)

El dominique este, que hace en iota exactamente?


----------



## jm666 (30 Abr 2021)

esto va a petar de un momento a otro, está demasiado tranquilo

he tirado otras líneas y me da mucho más arriba, quizás tenga que bajar para subir

pero todo es muy extraño, 19/4 a este nivel de BTC estabamos en $2.40 ....

deberíamos subir con respecto a BTC ....


----------



## Locoderemate (30 Abr 2021)

Yo a los findes no le pongo muchas esperanzas. Suelo desconectar. Pero los viernes madrugada suelen ser animados para iota.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (30 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> esto va a petar de un momento a otro, está demasiado tranquilo
> 
> he tirado otras líneas y me da mucho más arriba, quizás tenga que bajar para subir
> 
> ...



A ver si es verdad....PUTA verguenza que todas suban e IOTA mariposeando....


----------



## Frank_Frank (30 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> esto va a petar de un momento a otro, está demasiado tranquilo
> 
> he tirado otras líneas y me da mucho más arriba, quizás tenga que bajar para subir
> 
> ...



Con el volumen que tiene tú crees que subirá ahora? Yo creo que de momento va a estar a rebufo de Btc 

los cambios siempre crean recelo, luego lo de la migración... es pronto para ver por donde va a ir, en 8 o 10 días deberían de verse los resultados para bien o los resultados para mal.


----------



## jm666 (30 Abr 2021)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> Con el volumen que tiene tú crees que subirá ahora? Yo creo que de momento va a estar a rebufo de Btc
> 
> los cambios siempre crean recelo, luego lo de la migración... es pronto para ver por donde va a ir, en 8 o 10 días deberían de verse los resultados para bien o los resultados para mal.



Con menos volumen es mas fácil que suba, por lo que he venido observando durante estos meses si es el momento oportuno va ella sola a su valor, que era mucho mas elevado unos dias atras respecto a BTC y yo creo que deberia haber aumentado un poco al menos.

además está muy tranquila, con lo que va cambiando BTC debería ir haciendo eses, es otra señal,

creo que esta noche se juntan todas las condiciones. 

lo otro que se me ocurre es que BTC vaya ir para abajo o suba otra vez muy fuerte , creo que quiere irse al 58.

crucemos los dedos.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (30 Abr 2021)

No se si Hodl IOTA hasta 2035 o hacerme un plan de pensiones.

E, k el plan de pensiones desgrava tú


----------



## jm666 (30 Abr 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> A ver si es verdad....PUTA verguenza que todas suban e IOTA mariposeando....



Todas han subido incluido IOTA, no veo que VET, XRP, WAN o WIN hayan mejorado, quizas el % es mayor pero es porque bajaron mas en la caida.

Si que hay otras que subieron mucho y otras que bajaron...

de todas formas que vamos a hacer , es nuestra apuesta... xD


----------



## jm666 (30 Abr 2021)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> No se si Hodl IOTA hasta 2035 o hacerme un plan de pensiones.
> 
> E, k el plan de pensiones desgrava tú



sí pero ahora solo puedes meter 2000 pavos y tampoco da mucho la verdad xD


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (30 Abr 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Con menos volumen es mas fácil que suba, por lo que he venido observando durante estos meses si es el momento oportuno va ella sola a su valor, que era mucho mas elevado unos dias atras respecto a BTC y yo creo que deberia haber aumentado un poco al menos.
> 
> además está muy tranquila, con lo que va cambiando BTC debería ir haciendo eses, es otra señal,
> 
> ...



CRUCEMOS LOS DEDOS
JAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJA

YO SI BAJA A 36.000 VOY A DISFRUTAR, SOLO VIENDO VUESTRO DOLORBE INCREDULIDAD

EEEESSS IIIMPPPOOOSIIIBBLEEE CRRIISSTAALIISS WHERE ARE UUU???

CRISTO NOS HAA ABBAANDONAAADOOO


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (30 Abr 2021)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> CRUCEMOS LOS DEDOS
> JAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJA
> 
> YO SI BAJA A 36.000 VOY A DISFRUTAR, SOLO VIENDO VUESTRO DOLORBE INCREDULIDAD
> ...



Cristo no, CRYSTALIS
JOJOJOKO


----------



## jm666 (30 Abr 2021)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> CRUCEMOS LOS DEDOS
> JAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJA
> 
> YO SI BAJA A 36.000 VOY A DISFRUTAR, SOLO VIENDO VUESTRO DOLORBE INCREDULIDAD
> ...





Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Cristo no, CRYSTALIS
> JOJOJOKO



xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDdd


----------



## iaGulin (30 Abr 2021)

IOTA está rara, en lo personal hasta AVAX se está recuperando antes del bajón de BTC cuando solía hacerlo antes IOTA... por eso mismo no vendo, algo se cuece.

Suerte iotboys


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (30 Abr 2021)

E, os digo

Lo estoy petando con IOTX
IoT pero con blockchain

Lo compre pa reirme de IOTA, un tercio o asi de las IOTAS, pa echar risas y ....

Ya tengo el doble de IOTX k de IOTAS


----------



## Gian Gastone (30 Abr 2021)

os lo hemos dicho cienes y cienes de veces, iota sera no sera, y de momento NO es, diversificar vuestros activos y que dios reparta suerte...


----------



## jm666 (1 May 2021)

iaGulin dijo:


> IOTA está rara, en lo personal hasta AVAX se está recuperando antes del bajón de BTC cuando solía hacerlo antes IOTA... por eso mismo no vendo, algo se cuece.
> 
> Suerte iotboys



BTC ha subido com 2.5K y IOTA sigue al mismo nivel

lleva plana más de 1 hora

ahora BTC sube 400 puntos y IOTA como si nada

tiene toda la pinta de petar, aunque no sé para dónde espero que para arriba xD

no sé si me voy a quedar tanto tiempo despierto así que

suerte amigos floreros


----------



## Harrymorgan (1 May 2021)

Cuando llegue a 2.000 vendo unas pocas

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tito Pulo (1 May 2021)

La realidad es que Iota sigue adormecida, mostrando debilidad y sin volumen, es decir sin interesar a NADIE.

Y la fantasía es la de siempre, los cantamañanas de la IF boqueando de lo grande que será, de lo brutal que es todo en Iota y de que por supuesto todo será o "soon" o que "quizá" o que es "probable" que ocurra
Por supuesto que al final te quedas esperando sin que ocurra absolutamente NADA.
Y mientras el resto de ALTS a multiplicar.

Aquí tenéis otro ejemplo de la fantasía que nos regalan,


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (1 May 2021)

Yo insisto, esta vez he hecho suficiente pasta para quedarme.

Otras veces neceditaba cash y tuve k huir, pero HODL HASTA K EXPLOTE, ... Yo creo k lo hará, sino me iría


----------



## davitin (1 May 2021)

Y el de la plata? Ya se ha cansado de "ganar dinero"?


----------



## paketazo (1 May 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Y el de la plata? Ya se ha cansado de "ganar dinero"?



Se le hundió el suelo del piso con tanto peso, ahora anda buscando un bajo con suelo hormigonado para meter varias toneladas más cuando IOTA toque los 40$.


----------



## RuiKi84 (1 May 2021)

El espíritu de tito se está apoderando de mi, ni si quiera subimos a la par que btc, eso si, cuando corrija seremos de los más castigados, el volumen es más bajo que nunca a pesar de anunciar a bombo y platillo chrysalis.

Si ahora mismo estuviese fuera de Iota, no tendría ninguna gana de entrar, lo cual es bueno porque este mercado juega con el sentimiento contrario.

Hice hace justo tres meses un all in en Iota, pero ya he empezado a diversificar portafolio.


----------



## Pinovski (1 May 2021)

(1) La conspiración de las criptomonedas. | Burbuja.info


----------



## easyridergs (1 May 2021)

Detallito para ver si la peñita empieza a pillar algo:









Rust es el lenguaje de moda y hay quien cree que se convertirá en el sucesor del legendario C


Mozilla es conocida sobre todo por su navegador web, Firefox. Lo que no sabe tanta gente es que son los creadores de Rust, un lenguaje de programación que se...




feeds.weblogssl.com





No se si lo sabéis, todo el core de IOTA BEE está programado en RUST. Dejaros de perder el tiempo con las liadas que mete el chino, hay que apostar por el futuro. El futuro es IOTA, el futuro del lenguaje de programación es RUST. IOTA cobra vida con RUST.

Olvidaros de los números del chino.


----------



## zepolac (1 May 2021)

Buenas a todos. A ver, entro en Trinity, cuenta ledger, y veo que está descontinuado. Ahora han sacado chrysalis (firefly), pero no veo manera de migrar las iotas para allí. Cómo lo habéis hecho? Antes del 28 de Abril?
Este proyecto está en pañales, todavia estamos así .... 

Edito (ya leí), por si le sirve a alguien, lo dejo aquí. Un saludo a todos. Bye.

*Important Note for Ledger Nano users*
Chrysalis is an enormous upgrade touching all areas of the IOTA ecosystem. We have made the decision not to include Ledger Nano migration in the first Firefly version. *Ledger Nano migration will be available in Firefly soon after the Chrysalis upgrade*. While the Ledger implementation is nearly ready, we do not want to rush its testing and deployment. If any Ledger Nano users don’t want to wait *a couple of weeks* and need to access their funds sooner, then it is recommended they transfer their funds to a regular seed before April 28th.


----------



## easyridergs (1 May 2021)

zepolac dijo:


> Buenas a todos. A ver, entro en Trinity, cuenta ledger, y veo que está descontinuado. Ahora han sacado chrysalis (firefly), pero no veo manera de migrar las iotas para allí. Cómo lo habéis hecho? Antes del 28 de Abril?
> Este proyecto está en pañales, todavia estamos así ....
> 
> Edito (ya leí), por si le sirve a alguien, lo dejo aquí. Un saludo a todos. Bye.
> ...



Si no estuviera en pañales no cotizaría en dólares chinos.


----------



## Tito Pulo (1 May 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> Detallito para ver si la peñita empieza a pillar algo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cojonudo, un gran y esplendoroso futuro , dentro de 10 años habremos superado los 2,7 con claridad y optaremos a podernos acercar un poco al que ya será entonces el mítico y prehistórico ATH.

De momento todo en orden , Iota bajando, perdiendo satos a tutiple y mientras tanto el despendole en las Alts continua.
Y Doge para arriba.
Viva Chrysalis!!
El gigante paso en el mundo crypto, 
Se nota en el volumen.


----------



## easyridergs (1 May 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Cojonudo, un gran y esplendoroso futuro , dentro de 10 años habremos superado los 2,7 con claridad y optaremos a podernos acercar un poco al que ya será entonces el mítico y prehistórico ATH.
> 
> De momento todo en orden , Iota bajando, perdiendo satos a tutiple y mientras tanto el despendole en las Alts continua.
> Y Doge para arriba.
> ...



No hombre, no. Las cosas parecen que nunca llegan, y sí, van lentas, pero llegan. Estamos pagando el retraso de CFB y la mierda del Vikingo. Desde que no pintan nada, en cosa de un año, hemos pasado de hacer 1 tps a pasar de 1000. El coordicide lo tenemos a tocar ... mientras el chino la va liando pumpeando mierdas que él sabe que no van a ningún lado, pero hacen que se forre de FIAT, y él forrado cuando llegue el momento de cambiar lo hará con las alforjas llenas. A IOTA ni la pumpea ni la hunde, va moviéndola del 25 al 28, él sabrá porque lo hace, aunque muchos también sabemos el porqué, si puedes jugar a dos bandas sin perder nada, por qué no lo vas a hacer?


----------



## Pimp (1 May 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> La realidad es que Iota sigue adormecida, mostrando debilidad y sin volumen, es decir sin interesar a NADIE.
> 
> Y la fantasía es la de siempre, los cantamañanas de la IF boqueando de lo grande que será, de lo brutal que es todo en Iota y de que por supuesto todo será o "soon" o que "quizá" o que es "probable" que ocurra
> Por supuesto que al final te quedas esperando sin que ocurra absolutamente NADA.
> ...



Pues salte compañero exprime otras monedas que están en Run y si sigues confiando vuelve cuando la moneda tenga algún catalizador para que suba, se como te sientes en este momento porque estuve en esa situación. Cualquier moneda en 10 minutos te va a dar mas rentabilidad que IOTA en años y solo por quitarte el estrés de que no sube, vas a ganar en salud y gains.

La gente tiende a defender sus monedas como si fuesen equipos de futbol o su partido político. las monedas son solo herramientas para hacernos ganar dinero, si algo no va pones tu capital en otro lado para que te genere beneficios, ni a IOTA ni a ninguna moneda le debes nada como para aguantar tu capital en ella sin recompensa.


----------



## easyridergs (1 May 2021)

Algunos dirán, “no se podía saber”.


----------



## Locoderemate (1 May 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> No hombre, no. Las cosas parecen que nunca llegan, y sí, van lentas, pero llegan. Estamos pagando el retraso de CFB y la mierda del Vikingo. Desde que no pintan nada, en cosa de un año, hemos pasado de hacer 1 tps a pasar de 1000. El coordicide lo tenemos a tocar ... mientras el chino la va liando pumpeando mierdas que él sabe que no van a ningún lado, pero hacen que se forre de FIAT, y él forrado cuando llegue el momento de cambiar lo hará con las alforjas llenas. A IOTA ni la pumpea ni la hunde, va moviéndola del 25 al 28, él sabrá porque lo hace, aunque muchos también sabemos el porqué, si puedes jugar a dos bandas sin perder nada, por qué no lo vas a hacer?



Lo veo igual...

Igual el problema de muchos, como davitin o tito, es que se han generado muchas expectativas con el precio de iota. En enero-febrero se decia que en mayo se habria alcanzado ya el antiguo ath (profecia de reddit). Y estas expectativas, muchas alentadas desde el IF, pues no se han cumplido y los que las tenian se sienten frustrados.

Y tienes razon, tiene sus ventajas que iota se mantenga en precios modestos, mientras va implementando su roadmat. Pero ver esas ventajas ya es cosa de cada uno.


----------



## Forcopula (1 May 2021)

He hecho la migración de Trinity a firefly, 30 segundos escasos para mover mis 20€ en miotas, me lo esperaba algo más lento.

Resumiendo: Va como un tiro


----------



## iaGulin (1 May 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Pues salte compañero exprime otras monedas que están en Run y si sigues confiando vuelve cuando la moneda tenga algún catalizador para que suba, se como te sientes en este momento porque estuve en esa situación. Cualquier moneda en 10 minutos te va a dar mas rentabilidad que IOTA en años y solo por quitarte el estrés de que no sube, vas a ganar en salud y gains.
> 
> La gente tiende a defender sus monedas como si fuesen equipos de futbol o su partido político. las monedas son solo herramientas para hacernos ganar dinero, si algo no va pones tu capital en otro lado para que te genere beneficios, ni a IOTA ni a ninguna moneda le debes nada como para aguantar tu capital en ella sin recompensa.



Estaría bien que por lo menos dejaseis de decir chorradas... el 1 de febrero IOTA estaba a 0,4, es un x5 en menos de 3 meses.


----------



## Azkenchack (1 May 2021)

Yo solo tengo IOTA. Me metí en 2017, llegué a perder el 90% de las posibles ganancias y aproveché el 2019-20 para acumular. Ahora podría retirarme, recuperar lo invertido y el resto meterlo en otras mierdas....pero no.
Sigo en IOTA. Es mi plan de jubilación, para dentro de 15 años.
Cuando llegue el momento, me retiro.
No necesito ahora el dinero de forma urgente por lo que puedo esperar. Si dentro de 15 años no vale NADA, viviré de la pensión....
No me importa si otras mierdas hacen un 10x en una semana. Yo vivo de mi trabajo, no de las criptos, paso de estar pendiente si tal o cual cripto sube o baja, ni me amargo por no haberle metido o por no haberme salido.
Muchos de aquí tienen sueños de jubilarse a los 30 años, tener un yate y estar todo el día de fiesta y tocándose los huevos...
Si eso es muy difícil conseguirlo trabajando duro, más difícil es conseguirlo jugando con las criptos. Habrá alguno que lo consiga pero por cada 1, hay 1000 que se quedan con las ganas....y precisamente es el dinero de esos 1000 el que va a parar a ese 1.
Mi ultima compra de IOTAs fue el año pasado, cuando estaba a 0,25. Desde entonces, HODL y con la esperanza de ser ese 1 dentro de 15 años.
Por último, no creo que os joda que IOTA no suba. Os jode que otras criptos suban y vosotros no las tengáis en cartera. Pues ya sabéis, si pensáis que el caballo está muerto, cambiad de caballo y no sigáis azotándolo.
Yo sigo al trote con mi caballo, viendo como otros van a galope...pero la carrera es muy larga y muchos caballos que ahora van en las primeras posiciones, no acabarán la carrera.
Buen fin de semana

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jm666 (1 May 2021)

No se lo que está pasando, pero XRP, VET y otras tampoco han subido con este último tirón de BTC

quizás estén esperando por algo

os acordáis que hace poco primero subieron las nuevas y mas tarde subieron las de la vieja escuela

lo digo por buscar alguna explicación....


----------



## Locoderemate (1 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> No se lo que está pasando, pero XRP, VET y otras tampoco han subido con este último tirón de BTC
> 
> quizás estén esperando por algo
> 
> ...



Yo tb tengo uniswap, que suele moverse alegremente hacia arriba con bitcoin, y anda paradita desde ayer. Curioso.


----------



## Frank_Frank (1 May 2021)

pues está empezando a animarse, a ver si no se desinfla


----------



## Tito Pulo (1 May 2021)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Yo solo tengo IOTA. Me metí en 2017, llegué a perder el 90% de las posibles ganancias y aproveché el 2019-20 para acumular. Ahora podría retirarme, recuperar lo invertido y el resto meterlo en otras mierdas....pero no.
> Sigo en IOTA. Es mi plan de jubilación, para dentro de 15 años.
> Cuando llegue el momento, me retiro.
> No necesito ahora el dinero de forma urgente por lo que puedo esperar. Si dentro de 15 años no vale NADA, viviré de la pensión....
> ...



Puedo hablar por mí y decir que lo que me jode es que Iota no suba, y por supuesto el ver que el resto de mercado sube a la luna no me ayuda a llevarlo bien, no puedo negarlo.
Respecto a querer jubilarme con 30, yo ya no llego a poder hacerlo ya que tengo 10 años más.
Pero también te digo que me gustaría hacerlo bastante antes de esos 15 años que comentas.
A ver si algún día esta chatarra se acuerda de lo que es subir.

Os pongo otra bocachanclada de la IF..
Parece que insinúa que algún día cotizaran en los mercados bursátiles, Nasdak imagino.
Se les ha olvidado el soon, será que esto lo ven verdaderamente lejos.
De todas formas al ser una fundación sin ánimo de lucro tienen prohibido el cotizar en bolsa.
No sé como veis este asunto


----------



## Tito Pulo (1 May 2021)

Me refería a esto


----------



## Forcopula (1 May 2021)

Cada hilo tiene su propio trol, he llegado a la conclusión de que el de este es el Tito. Tenemos mucha suerte porque es un trol profesional, tanto que poca gente sospecha de su rol, y además le da vidilla al hilo.


----------



## Tito Pulo (1 May 2021)

Ya llevo por suerte varias de esas que lo están petando,
Y menos mal que no las he vendido aún,
Podía haber pensado como algunos la impresionante y trabajada estrategia de pasarlas a otras que no han subido tanto, pero hubiera sido una cagada, no he visto idea más simple en años,
Lo dicho, tardaré en venderlas y seguro que aún habrán multiplicado por más, por ejemplo las SOL que llevo espero venderlas en 100 y ahora están en 46, sinceramente no creo que tarden mucho en alcanzarlos, como mucho para verano.
Y entonces podré comprar más chatarra tecnologíca que supongo que estará aún por los 2 y con suerte.
Entonces con Coordicide veremos si tenemos algo más de suerte.


----------



## Locoderemate (1 May 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Me refería a esto
> Ver archivo adjunto 645591



Donde pone que van a cotizar en bolsa?? Lo que dice es que no van a necesitar exchanges

Yo creo que la idea es convertir el firefly en un exchange descentralizado y personal.


----------



## Locoderemate (1 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Donde pone que van a cotizar en bolsa?? Lo que dice es que no van a necesitar exchanges
> 
> Yo creo que la idea es convertir el firefly en un exchange descentralizado y personal.



Por eso decia ayer o antes de ayer los intereses encontrados que deben tener muchos exchange, como binance, para con iota


----------



## Locoderemate (1 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> No se lo que está pasando, pero XRP, VET y otras tampoco han subido con este último tirón de BTC
> 
> quizás estén esperando por algo
> 
> ...



El grafico a 5h parece indicar que se rompe un triangulo que se forma el 28 abril. Como lo veis?


----------



## jm666 (1 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Donde pone que van a cotizar en bolsa?? Lo que dice es que no van a necesitar exchanges
> 
> Yo creo que la idea es convertir el firefly en un exchange descentralizado y personal.



joder eso seria la bomba xD


Locoderemate dijo:


> El grafico a 5h parece indicar que se rompe un triangulo que se forma el 28 abril. Como lo veis?



esta a puntito

fijate XRP y VET yo hasta diria que el triangulo es del dia 16 - 20 abril

subirían 50%,


(desde la barra del bar)

edito: oJO que siempre podria ir para abajo, (aunque todo indica alcista)


añado: tambien hay un triángulo en IOTA/BTC(23/26 abril), todos convergen entre hoy y mañana, o estoy muy equivocado y me han engañado por completo los chinos o algo gordo tiene que pasar xDD




da un poco de miedo xD


----------



## Raptor660 (1 May 2021)

Justo ahora acabo de hacer mi primera inversión en esta moneda. No sé si es buen momento o no porque empecé hace 1 mes y estoy muy verde. Mi intención es hold con vista a 10 años y le acabo de meter los primeros 200 eurillos a esta moneda y con la idea de seguir con aportes mensuales a iota y bnb.

Deseadme suerte jeje.


----------



## jm666 (1 May 2021)

Raptor660 dijo:


> Justo ahora acabo de hacer mi primera inversión en esta moneda. No sé si es buen momento o no porque empecé hace 1 mes y estoy muy verde. Mi intención es hold con vista a 10 años y le acabo de meter los primeros 200 eurillos a esta moneda y con la idea de seguir con aportes mensuales a iota y bnb.
> 
> Deseadme suerte jeje.



suerte amijo


----------



## Tito Pulo (1 May 2021)

ETH a los 3000, ni se acuerda de cuando reventó su ant ATH.

IOTA batiendo récords de volumen, cada vez más bajos claro.

Interés abrumador el que se aprecia.


----------



## easyridergs (1 May 2021)

La nueva economía digital descentralizada necesita validación académica


La economía digital descentralizada promete crear y dar forma al nuevo orden financiero y, por lo tanto, requiere rigor y escrutinio académico.




es.cointelegraph.com


----------



## Frank_Frank (1 May 2021)

120M de volumen de los cuales 1/3 se están negociando en binance, lo que quiere decir que si no fuese por binance sería desesperante. Sé que si vendo esto se dispara y si no vendo no sube, eso lo tengo claro, siempre me pasa, así que no vendo y aquí a sufrir todos jajaja


----------



## Azkenchack (1 May 2021)

Raptor660 dijo:


> Justo ahora acabo de hacer mi primera inversión en esta moneda. No sé si es buen momento o no porque empecé hace 1 mes y estoy muy verde. Mi intención es hold con vista a 10 años y le acabo de meter los primeros 200 eurillos a esta moneda y con la idea de seguir con aportes mensuales a iota y bnb.
> 
> Deseadme suerte jeje.



No existe ni la buena ni la mala suerte. Solamente la sabiduría o la estupidez.
Tendrás que esperar 10 años para saber si al comprar hoy 200 euros y haciendo HODL actuaste de forma sabia o estúpida.
En este hilo hay muchos que están actuando sabiamente y muchos que están actuando de forma estúpida....y por desgracia, por ahora no te puedo decir en cual de los dos grupos, me encuentro.
Tendré, tendrás y tendrán que pasar 10 años para saberlo. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jm666 (1 May 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> ETH a los 3000, ni se acuerda de cuando reventó su ant ATH.
> 
> IOTA batiendo récords de volumen, cada vez más bajos claro.
> 
> Interés abrumador el que se aprecia.



No te entiendo Tito, no subió casi a $2.7 hace unos días?, había mucho mas volumen que ahora?

por qué no subió mas?, no fue porque BTC se fue al carajo?

si tiras una línea en la pendiente que llevaba IOTA antes de la caída de BTC hasta hoy, sabes a cuanto estaría? a $3.20 de media

no sé, nunca le ha importado tener volúmen, hacía su camino, nos hemos encontrado con la corrección de BTC y nos ha cortado el rollo, como a muchas otras, pero no parece que sea muy importante.

de todas formas quién sabe, que conste que no estoy tratando de convencer de nada, simplemente expresando que es lo que ven mis ojos


----------



## Tito Pulo (2 May 2021)

Otra reventando su ATH, ETH Classic ETC y no creo que haya tenido que demostrar que es lo más en cuanto a proyecto.
BAKE, SLP, NANO, continua el desmadre
Y no es como decía un compañero del foro que me joda que otras suban, simplemente es para darnos cuenta de que a IOTA nunca le toca.
Que se van sucediendo los ATH en muchísimas monedas, que se va alternado las subidas diarias a doble dígito durante semanas ( unas más que otras por supuesto), pero que a casi todas les toca en algún momento, cientos de ellas.

Y mientras tanto IOTA se tiró dos meses estancada en los 1,3/1,6 y ahora y lo que es más grave con Chrysalis funcionando hará lo propio, y esperemos que sean sólo dos meses en los 2/2,14.
Por lo visto es la única que tiene que alinear astros y relajar indicadores y demostrar el cielo y la tierra para escalar dos centimillos en medio de una brutal Altseason.


----------



## Frank_Frank (2 May 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Otra reventando su ATH, ETH Classic ETC y no creo que haya tenido que demostrar que es lo más en cuanto a proyecto.
> BAKE, SLP, NANO, continua el desmadre
> Y no es como decía un compañero del foro que me joda que otras suban, simplemente es para darnos cuenta de que a IOTA nunca le toca.
> Que se van sucediendo los ATH en muchísimas monedas, que se va alternado las subidas diarias a doble dígito durante semanas ( unas más que otras por supuesto), pero que a casi todas les toca en algún momento, cientos de ellas.
> ...



ten fe hombre, cuando todas, absolutamente todas hayan subido a su máximo histórico y ya no se les pueda sacar rendimiento, cuando ya no quede un ápice de esperanza, cuando demos la batalla por perdida, cuando flaqueen las fuerzas y el futuro sea oscuro, entonces y solo entonces, iota será la reina 

Es broma eh! Yo también pienso igual, desespera ver que todas suben e iota ahí, de stablecoin


----------



## davitin (2 May 2021)

Este barco se hunde y el hilo esta lleno de CM, proyecto sin ningun futuro que no interesa a nadie, algunos se estan sacando los 20 ctm a costa de inventarse consejos, luego desapareceran sin mas como NegroFuturo y otros.


----------



## Gian Gastone (2 May 2021)

con que NATO alcance su ATH este año, ya me doy por satisfecho este año, y eso que solo estoy a 1$ de recuperar mi inversión desde 2018, con eso ya aguantaría con IOTA un ciclo mas a hold.


----------



## Locoderemate (2 May 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Este barco se hunde y el hilo esta lleno de CM, proyecto sin ningun futuro que no interesa a nadie, algunos se estan sacando los 20 ctm a costa de inventarse consejos, luego desapareceran sin mas como NegroFuturo y otros.



Has vendido iota ya?


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (2 May 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> con que NATO alcance su ATH este año, ya me doy por satisfecho este año, y eso que solo estoy a 1$ de recuperar mi inversión desde 2018, con eso ya aguantaría con IOTA un ciclo mas a hold.



Entiendo que eso de NATO es una indirecta a Solana, tanto la moneda como el ex secretario general de la OTAN (NATO), no?


----------



## jm666 (3 May 2021)

El triángulo sigue ahí, se ha retrasado porque faltaban datos, ahora esta mas claro, creo que ha llegado el momento , suerte.


----------



## Gian Gastone (3 May 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> Entiendo que eso de NATO es una indirecta a Solana, tanto la moneda como el ex secretario general de la OTAN (NATO), no?



quise decir NANO.


----------



## Tito Pulo (3 May 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> quise decir NANO.



No dudes que NANO lo hará, 
Alcanzará y pasará de largo su ATH
Como lo han hecho y harán el 90% de monedas
Otra cosa es que la envidia tecnológica hecha moneda llamada IOTA llegue ni tan siquiera a la mitad de su ATH.


----------



## Locoderemate (3 May 2021)

Una duda tecnica:
El backup que podemos hacer en el firefly se hace en un archivo que guardamos en el ordenador o queda guardado en tangle o como va?


----------



## davitin (3 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Has vendido iota ya?



Este hilo parece el día de la marmota.


----------



## paketazo (3 May 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Este hilo parece el día de la marmota.



Ciertamente, hay unas cuantas coins incluida IOTA que lleva en plan "tocar los cojones", que deteriora el ánimo de cualquier holder.

Quiero pensar que eso es bueno si suponemos acumulación, pero a estas alturas de la película y pensando que llevamos en acumulación desde 2018, pues sinceramente la esperaba algo más arriba.

La zona de 4$ extrapolado a dónde esta BTC, ETH, LTC, y ya no entro en las defi o los swap que han petado el mercado y hecho ricos a sus holders.

Si IOTA cumple pero no atrae programadores que le otorguen casos de uso, será como tener un avión cojonudo que nadie sabe pilotar.

Iremos viendo lo que pasa, pero ahora mismo mejor estar dentro que fuera, sobre todo si se mantiene sobre 2$


----------



## cholesfer (3 May 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Este hilo parece el día de la marmota.



Dirás de la marmiota.


----------



## easyridergs (3 May 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Este barco se hunde y el hilo esta lleno de CM, proyecto sin ningun futuro que no interesa a nadie, algunos se estan sacando los 20 ctm a costa de inventarse consejos, luego desapareceran sin mas como NegroFuturo y otros.



Davitin joder, cuando te aburras en la cabina no postees la primera chorrada que se te pase por la cabeza.


----------



## Síntesis (3 May 2021)

Entré ayer y he salido hoy, suerte los que estéis pillados y ánimo


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (3 May 2021)

Síntesis dijo:


> Entré ayer y he salido hoy, suerte los que estéis pillados y ánimo



ngmi


----------



## Tito Pulo (3 May 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Ciertamente, hay unas cuantas coins incluida IOTA que lleva en plan "tocar los cojones", que deteriora el ánimo de cualquier holder.
> 
> Quiero pensar que eso es bueno si suponemos acumulación, pero a estas alturas de la película y pensando que llevamos en acumulación desde 2018, pues sinceramente la esperaba algo más arriba.
> 
> ...



No digas eso hombre!!
Que falta de consideración con la subida de IOTA.
Recuerda que hace meses estábamos a 0,35!
Y que ha subido un "guevo" !! Y tenemos que estar supercontentos.

Madre mía, menuda decepción con Iota. En el Bullrun más salvaje que ha tenido jamás el mundo crypto y con una actualización como Chrysalis y la parálisis que tiene es para desesperar.

Más de dos meses se tiro en 1,35/1,6 mientras la mayoría multiplicaba, y ahora en los 2 llevamos 5 semanas con un poco de 2,67 por medio, es decir Chrysalis nos ha bajado a 2,... INCREÍBLE.

El miedo era que la caída en BTC coincidiera con Chrysalis. Pues resulta que ha sido benevolente y se ha mantenido e incluso subido para que pudiéramos dar un arreon acordé al momento.
PUES NO.
Ni que decir tiene que la fiesta continúa, y mientras que nos dormimos de aburrimiento con Iota,.como resulta que tenemos ojos, podemos observar como otras semana tras semana lo continúan petando.

Va! hoy nos podemos fijar en WAVES que simplemente por sacar un NFT para un juego ha subido un 100% en una semana, y además viniendo ya de una subida estratosfericamente superior a IOTA, que no ha sacado un juego , pero resulta que ha sacado y con éxito además Chrysalis.

Pero ni se te ocurra blasfemar comtra Iota compañero PAKETAZO!
Tienes que pensar que hay en el mercado dos o tres monedas más, como EOS por ejemplo que lo están haciendo peor q Iota, y eso ya nos supone un gran consuelo.


----------



## Gian Gastone (3 May 2021)

ITA = Instituto Tecnológico Aragonés








Why is the new IOTA upgrade (Chrysalis) the key for a trusted mining industry?


Development of a number of high-volume and high-velocity IoT monitoring will increase transparency, safety and sustainability of the mining industry




www.itainnova.es


----------



## Registrador (3 May 2021)

Alguien me puede decir alguna utilidad real de iota a día de hoy? Y no me vale con iota se pueda utilizar hipoteticamente para x o y. Estoy preguntando por algún uso que ya este funcionando hoy.


----------



## orbeo (3 May 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> Alguien me puede decir alguna utilidad real de iota a día de hoy? Y no me vale con iota se puede utilizar hipoteticamente para x o y. Estoy preguntan por algún uso que ya este funcionando hoy.



Sirve para entrenar la paciencia


----------



## Tito Pulo (3 May 2021)

Disculpar por el error de antes,
Waves no ha doblado..
Ha hecho un X3 en dos semanas.
Sí, por sacar un NFT para un juego.
Chrysalis el gran "paradigma" de momento bien, gracias.


----------



## cholesfer (3 May 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> Alguien me puede decir alguna utilidad real de iota a día de hoy? Y no me vale con iota se pueda utilizar hipoteticamente para x o y. Estoy preguntando por algún uso que ya este funcionando hoy.



Mi mayor uso es decirle a la gente que no sabe nada de criptos que voy cargado de Miotas y que en "x" tiempo seré rico.

Esa "x", la he ido cambiando, primero era unas semanas, luego algunos meses, después 2-3 años, y ahora ya les voy diciendo 10 años.


----------



## jm666 (3 May 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> Alguien me puede decir alguna utilidad real de iota a día de hoy? Y no me vale con iota se pueda utilizar hipoteticamente para x o y. Estoy preguntando por algún uso que ya este funcionando hoy.



la tecnología de iota es de código abierto, cualquiera puede cogerla, montar su propia red y usarla para lo que quiera


----------



## Registrador (3 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> la tecnología de iota es de código abierto, cualquiera puede cogerla, montar su propia red y usarla para lo que quiera



Eso es lo que pregunto, alguien la ha usado para algo????


----------



## Registrador (3 May 2021)

Bitcoin te joda a ti o no tiene usos reales desde hace años: comprar drogas por internet, pagar randsomewares, usarla para cual comprar otras monedas, comprar coches...

Para que sirve iota después de 6 años de desarrollo?


----------



## jm666 (3 May 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> Eso es lo que pregunto, alguien la ha usado para algo????



pues si hay muchos proyectillos, hubo uno que abria una caja pagando 1 miota con el movil, otro ago de mensajeria, está el carnet de vacunación del covid ....


----------



## Registrador (3 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> pues si hay muchos proyectillos, hubo uno que abria una caja pagando 1 miota con el movil, otro ago de mensajeria, está el carnet de vacunación del covid ....



Links?


----------



## Registrador (3 May 2021)

Mira has sacado tu el tema del Bitcoin no yo. Te he dado usos reales del bitcoin, nada hipotético.



> Tú aquí lo que argumentas es que técnicamente se podría utilizar



Repito, no. El bitcoin se lleva utilizando años para cosas reales. Por ejemplo pagar randsomeware:





__





True scale of Bitcoin ransomware extortion revealed


By tracking the Bitcoin accounts associated with ransomware, researchers have calculated how much cybercriminals extracted from their victims.




www.technologyreview.com












$144 million in Bitcoin paid by ransomware victims over six years


The U.S. Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) recently held a panel called "Feds Fighting Ransomware: How the FBI Investigates and How You Can Help” at the R




micky.com.au












Popular UK Company Pays $2.3M in Bitcoin To Ransomware Hackers


Ransomware attacks are certainly not something new, but it appears that hackers are getting more and more challenging to deal with. In fact, a well-known




cryptopotato.com





Te tengo que poner links a tiendas de la deepweb donde puedes comprar cualquier cosa ilegal con bitcoin?

Son usos reales, no hipoteticos o imaginarios.

No sé muy bien que me intentas rebatir. No estoy negando que el Bitcoin se usa para especular, pero usos reales tiene desde hace años. Cosa que no sucede con IOTA. Yo he preguntado por los usos reales que tiene IOTA hoy, así que dejemos de hablar de Bitcoin que este no es el hilo del bitcoin.


----------



## Frank_Frank (3 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> pues si hay muchos proyectillos, hubo uno que abria una caja pagando 1 miota con el movil, otro ago de mensajeria, está el carnet de vacunación del covid ....



Las impresoras zebra que usa don amancio en el Zara


----------



## orbeo (3 May 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> Mira has sacado tu el tema del Bitcoin no yo. Te he dado usos reales del bitcoin, nada hipotético.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Iota no tiene ni tendrá ningún uso real, como el resto de shitcoins. La cosa es comprar la que hace un x1000 y con iota pues es desesperante.

Usos no monetarios de Iota:

Puedes imprimir el logo y usarlo de diana.


----------



## paketazo (3 May 2021)

En caso de funcionar, necesitaremos como poco entre 2 y 5 años.

ETH tardó mucho tiempo en pegar el salto cualitativo y alcanzó la madurez de uso este mismo año demostrando su uso en DEFI y SWAP de manera mainstream.

Para que IOTA llegue a eso, y repito, saliendo todo bien, tardará mínimo 2 años si todo va como la seda y se empiezan a implementar aplicaciones sobre la red

Dudo que se genere una demanda masiva más allá del uso especulativo ahora mismo, y todo basado en potencial futuro, y no en uso presente.


----------



## iaGulin (3 May 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Este hilo parece el día de la marmota.



El día de la marmiota.

Ba dum tsss


----------



## Tito Pulo (3 May 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> En caso de funcionar, necesitaremos como poco entre 2 y 5 años.
> 
> ETH tardó mucho tiempo en pegar el salto cualitativo y alcanzó la madurez de uso este mismo año demostrando su uso en DEFI y SWAP de manera mainstream.
> 
> ...



Gracias, todo eso me da tranquilidad, y me pone muy contento saber que quizás, que si todo va fenomenal, que si todo funciona a las mil maravillas, que solo entonces pudiera ser que Iota tenga algo de futuro y entonces se note un poquitín en el precio,
Sólo hay que ser paciente y esperar de 2 a 5 o 10 años y a lo mejoooor,..que no hay nada seguro,..Iota pueda dejar atrás los 2 dólares e intentar dirigirse a los 3 poco a poco y siempre con sus descansos para relajar indicadores claro.


----------



## Locoderemate (3 May 2021)

Barajaba 4 opciones para entrar en cryptos antes de navidad; eran en este orden: btc, litecoin, ethereum y iota. 
En un par de semanas ya me olvide de litecoin, y probe algunas shitcoin, como dash, etc. 
Pero mi idea era holdear bitcoin.

Despues, de unas semanas informandome decidi traspasar todo lo de btc y ethereum a iota para holdear. Mientras tanto, voy buscando pumpeos puntuales a parte, como uniswap.

A mi me va bien y estoy tranquilo con iota.


----------



## orbeo (3 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Barajaba 4 opciones para entrar en cryptos antes de navidad; eran en este orden: btc, litecoin, ethereum y iota.
> En un par de semanas ya me olvide de litecoin, y probe algunas shitcoin, como dash, etc.
> Pero mi idea era holdear bitcoin.
> 
> ...



Normal que estés tranquilo con Iota. Tiene menos volatilidad que usdt.


----------



## Locoderemate (3 May 2021)

Exageras. A dia de hoy iota con el polen, nectar y honney esta muy bien definida. 

Sobre lo de que las grandes coorporaciones terminen creando su propia red iota... no lo veo.


----------



## Locoderemate (3 May 2021)

orbeo dijo:


> Normal que estés tranquilo con Iota. Tiene menos volatilidad que usdt.



He ganado mas holdeando iota que btc


----------



## easyridergs (3 May 2021)

IOTA: A glimpse into the future? | DW | 29.04.2021


What does a Corona test have to do with cryptocurrency? Technology that seems abstract to the average consumer is present in our everyday lives. DW explains with a glimpse into the future.




www.dw.com





Uso real que BTC en la vida podrá hacer.


----------



## Tito Pulo (3 May 2021)

Smart contrats tampoco saldrán este año.
Nos perdemos la Altseason definitivamente?


----------



## cholesfer (3 May 2021)

Los que habéis migrado a Firefly, podéis hacer Staking desde allí? Lo habrá?

Los que tenemos las Miotas en Binance, se sabe algo? Migramos? Esperamos a que Binance avise u haga algo?

Gracias.


----------



## Tito Pulo (3 May 2021)

Sigue la tónica,
Todo subiendo y la chatarra tecnologíca imperturbable en los 2.
TOMO para arriba, ETH en los 3300 haciendo cada semana nuevos ATH, LINK a por los 50 con todo lo que ya subió.
En fin Serafín , menuda establecoin


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (3 May 2021)

No he podido resistir.... Vuelvo a huir

Me he ido a NKN y a Serum SRM, un DEX hecho con la blockchain de Solana

Volveré.... Con mas beneficios en otro sitio, espero

Suerte, os leo y os deseo un ATH en mi ausencia, quizás yo era el gafe....


----------



## su IGWT (3 May 2021)

Alguien sabe hasta cuando hay para migrar las iotas de trinity a firefly?


----------



## Frank_Frank (3 May 2021)

El chino no tiene prisa en hacer la migración, moriría defendiendo su BNB, todo son zancadillas para la pobre iota y aún así ha subido algo el volumen con respecto a ayer (un 25%) y lo sigue haciendo, lo más malo es que sigue muy a rebufo del bitcoin, pero puede haber esperanza al final del túnel...


----------



## jm666 (3 May 2021)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> El chino no tiene prisa en hacer la migración, moriría defendiendo su BNB, todo son zancadillas para la pobre iota y aún así ha subido algo el volumen con respecto a ayer (un 25%) y lo sigue haciendo, lo más malo es que sigue muy a rebufo del bitcoin, pero puede haber esperanza al final del túnel...



un 25% es una gran noticia, seguimos en el triángulo, si todo va bien y hacia arriba deberíamos pasar de $2.5 en un par de días.

si me dices que el volúmen está aumentando esto se puede disparar en cualquier momento. 

pero sí, dependemos de BTC, la buena noticia es que pasamos de 55k y en teoría debería ir arriba.

este es mi paco prediction xD


----------



## Forcopula (3 May 2021)

su IGWT dijo:


> Alguien sabe hasta cuando hay para migrar las iotas de trinity a firefly?



Hasta finales de año, no lo dejes mucho que se tarda muy poquito.


----------



## Frank_Frank (3 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> un 25% es una gran noticia, seguimos en el triángulo, si todo va bien y hacia arriba deberíamos pasar de $2.5 en un par de días.
> 
> si me dices que el volúmen está aumentando esto se puede disparar en cualquier momento.
> 
> ...



ayer a esta hora estábamos en 120M y hoy está en 170M, el problema es dogecoin, cuando sube tira a btc y eso afecta a iota y a muchas más con volumen bajo que intentan escalar. O alguien tira a doge o Doge se cargará todo, no hay otra


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (4 May 2021)

Yo tb empiezo a ver k Doge es un problema.

Y si no puedes con el problema.... En una caida gorda, entro


----------



## Tito Pulo (4 May 2021)

No fastidiemos que resulta que DOGE es ahora la que marca el devenir en todo el mundo crypto.

De todas maneras es increíble DOGE a 0,44.
Al final llegará al dólar.

Mientras IOTA acumulando semanas y meses en los 2.


----------



## paketazo (4 May 2021)

Hay que recuperar los 2$ a nivel especulativo la de ya. Si no, saltarán las alarmas a nivel general, no solo en IOTA, si no en todas las que se acoplen a BTC y se desacoplen de ETH

Imagino que a lo largo de la mañana estaremos sobre 2$ de nuevo


----------



## Frank_Frank (4 May 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> No fastidiemos que resulta que DOGE es ahora la que marca el devenir en todo el mundo crypto.
> 
> De todas maneras es increíble DOGE a 0,44.
> Al final llegará al dólar.
> ...



Mira la que ha liado esta noche e iota (como no podía ser de otra manera) bajando de 2$


----------



## cholesfer (4 May 2021)




----------



## easyridergs (4 May 2021)

Me voy con mis IOtAs a otra parte. Este hilo se ha convertido en un manicomio de llorones y pedigüeños.

Suerte ...


----------



## i+d iota (4 May 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> No fastidiemos que resulta que DOGE es ahora la que marca el devenir en todo el mundo crypto.
> 
> De todas maneras es increíble DOGE a 0,44.
> Al final llegará al dólar.
> ...



Habia borrado la cuenta anterior pero me he registrado unicamente para mandarte a tomar por el culo.

Eres el tio mas plasta y cenizo del mundo.

A ver, soplagaitas. 
Porque no vendes y dejas ya de dar por el culo con el precio y la prisa?

Se supone que lo que diferencia a IOTA de las otras mierdas es que IOTA aspira a tener un uso real en el mercado de productos y servicios. Para que eso pueda pasar y las empresas se atrevan a implementar monederos IOTA es sus *cosas de la internet*, el precio tiene que tener una estabilidad en moneda FIAT (que es la referencia ahora mismo para las empresas).

Estar estable y sin grandes sobresaltos en el precio FIAT ahora mismo es lo mejor que le puede pasar a IOTA para tener casos de uso reales y desmarcarse del casino PONZI que son el 99% de las monedas.

Una vez se use para cosas de verdad (si eso pasa) el precio subira, pero si sube antes y se apunta a los ATH sin casos de uso, se ira a cero irremediablemente como haran todas las demas que no consigan dar valor a sus cadenas contabilizando algo que tenga relevancia en el mundo real.

Lo dicho.
Vende ya y deja de dar por el culo en este hilo con el precio.


----------



## davitin (4 May 2021)

Estoy por pasarlo todo a eth, es posible que sea el próximo btc.


----------



## davitin (4 May 2021)

i+d iota dijo:


> Habia borrado la cuenta anterior pero me he registrado unicamente para mandarte a tomar por el culo.
> 
> Eres el tio mas plasta y cenizo del mundo.
> 
> ...



Deja de decir gilipolleces coño.


----------



## paketazo (4 May 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Estoy por pasarlo todo a eth, es posible que sea el próximo btc.



lleva en sobrecompra desde los 2800$ y ahí sigue.

Tenía un puñado de calderilla ETH disperso por varias billeteras para el tema de swaps y defi, y lo he juntado todo y me suma 1,5ETH que ya da para unos churros.

No te puedo recomendar que compres en pleno pump, pero tampoco puedo negar que se vaya del tirón a 4000$


----------



## i+d iota (4 May 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Deja de decir gilipolleces coño.



Tu vende tambien. Cenizo.
Todos sabemos que mientras tengas un IOTA no va a subir ni un centimo


----------



## davitin (4 May 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> lleva en sobrecompra desde los 2800$ y ahí sigue.
> 
> Tenía un puñado de calderilla ETH disperso por varias billeteras para el tema de swaps y defi, y lo he juntado todo y me suma 1,5ETH que ya da para unos churros.
> 
> No te puedo recomendar que compres en pleno pump, pero tampoco puedo negar que se vaya del tirón a 4000$



Cuando empezó todo esto habían predicciones de precio para eth de hasta 12k, quién sabe hasta donde puede llegar.


----------



## Locoderemate (4 May 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Estoy por pasarlo todo a eth, es posible que sea el próximo btc.



Pues saldrias ganando... Y nosotros tb jajajaja


----------



## kynes (4 May 2021)

Sois muy impacientes, coño!!! Para especular y pelotazos rápidos tenéis otras muchos tokens y shitcoins que no tienen ni tendrán utilidad real nunca. El campo de batalla ahora es la utilidad, y en ese campo pienso que van a perder su trono dos de las grandes.

IOTA es parte del futuro diseñado (ISO 20022), es una inversión a medio-largo plazo. IOTA, Dell Technologies, and the Linux Foundation team up for Project Alvarium 





Y sobre ETH, pienso que puede subir aún, al igual que BTC y la "matarán de éxito" JP Morgan cree que el Ethereum superará al bitcoin por un motivo clave: un uso más allá de invertir

Por supuesto que esto es sola mi opinión, y ni mucho menos pretendo tener la razón ni jugar a Nostradamus.


----------



## Parlakistan (4 May 2021)

Estábamos mejor a 30 o a 20 céntimos en este hilo, esto se ha convertido en un manicomio donde solo se mira el precio y gente que está ganando una pasta no hace más que llorar y quejarse y vive en un permanente estado de nervios.

No posteo noticias últimamente porque prefiero comentar por otros sitios. Por ejemplo, que los futuros nodos Bee van de maravilla, mejoran mucho a los nodos Hornet, usan poquísima memoria. Y que tendremos el un par de semanas la testnet sin coordinador incentivada. 

Por favor, id a comprar ethereum o la moneda del chucho y dejar de dar por culo aquí, es así de fácil.


----------



## Ndynamite (4 May 2021)

Vaya panda de desquiciados que merodean por aquí


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (4 May 2021)

Joder, yo estuve en este hilo. IOTA formaba parte de mi portfolio de cagadas que hice en Enero de 2018. En Septiembre de 2020 me cansé de todos los mojones, vendí todo (de lo que quedaba algo, muchas como Datum perdieron el 99%), y lo pasé todo a Ethereum. Gracias a que BNB formaba parte de mi portfolio (encima esa sólo la compré para pagar las comisiones de Binance) no perdí tanto. Aunque esa la debería haber mantenido en lugar de pasar a eth. Fui gilipollas de deshacerme del caballo ganador.

Ahora acabo de mirar mi "ex portfolio" que aún sigue activo en una app, y tengo que IOTA aún sigue con un -50% de pérdidas, a pesar de el mundo crypto hacer un bull run parabólico en los últimos 6 meses.

Y ahora me vienen flashbacks cada vez que una puta moneda anuncia un "acuerdo de colaboración con empresa X" a lo IOTA anunciando hace 3 años un acuerdo con Toyta o Mitsubishi o su puta madre. El otro día Cardano con Etiopía o sus muertos. Para mí, todo eso es mierda, propaganda.

Lo único válido? No "anuncios", sino uso real de la red, comisiones reales que se estén generando *ahora*. Por ejemplo Ethereum con todo el mundo Defi (Uniswap, Curve, Compound, Dai, Aave, USDT, etc.) o BNB con toda la estructura que ha montado el chino de Binance.

Si queréis podéis intentar "acertar la lotería" y meteros en una de las 6.000 monedas en coingecko que tienen muchas "promesas" o anuncios de colaboraciones. Pero si queréis ir a lo seguro, mirad lo que se está usando más *ahora,* y lo que está generando más dinero en comisiones *ahora. *

A mayor uso -> más dinero.​A mayor uso -> más demanda por ese token.​A más demanda por ese token -> más escasez de ese token.​A más escasez de ese token -> mayor precio.​


----------



## paketazo (4 May 2021)

Yo miro a diario la cotización, mentiría si dijese lo contrario, pero como he repetido muchas veces. IOTA todo lo que me dé, será de regalo, pues en su día, y tras muchos meses pillado a 0,40$, saque mi ROI, y dejé lo que consideró aceptable invertido en el proyecto.

Es evidente que no es lo mismo comprar a 2$ que a 0,40$, pero tampoco a 0,1$ como algunos han tenido la suerte de entrar.

Creo que vale la pena tener aquí el riesgo cubierto por si sale todo bien y en un futuro la demanda creciente de este protocolo se volviera mainstream.

Lo que ya no se debería hacer, es meter aquí un capital que pudiera resultar en problemas económicos graves para el inversor de perderse.

Pero esto mismo lo digo para ETH ... , pues las subidas verticales traen bajadas en una proporción similar. Es mejor comprar en pleno aburrimiento para hacer hold que en plena euforia... salvo especulación feroz claro.


----------



## Locoderemate (4 May 2021)

Lo que pasa es que debe haber peña pillada a 3-4$ del ath anterior y quieren sacar la pasta sin perdidas.


----------



## Locoderemate (4 May 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Estábamos mejor a 30 o a 20 céntimos en este hilo, esto se ha convertido en un manicomio donde solo se mira el precio y gente que está ganando una pasta no hace más que llorar y quejarse y vive en un permanente estado de nervios.
> 
> No posteo noticias últimamente porque prefiero comentar por otros sitios. Por ejemplo, que los futuros nodos Bee van de maravilla, mejoran mucho a los nodos Hornet, usan poquísima memoria. Y que tendremos el un par de semanas la testnet sin coordinador incentivada.
> 
> Por favor, id a comprar ethereum o la moneda del chucho y dejar de dar por culo aquí, es así de fácil.



De acuerdo!! Estaria bien seguir posteando aqui o abrir un hilo de fundamentales para los que seguimos el proyecto. Como querais.

Yo miro el hilo para seguir la evolucion del proyecto. Si ademas vamos comentando el precio y especulando, pues nos distraemos un poco... Y si sube, pues, nos animamos qué coño jajaja 

Por cierto paketazo, tendremos bull run de bitcoin o no??


----------



## Bob Page (4 May 2021)

Llevo mucho tiempo en el foro y parece que voy a estrenar el borón de ignorar con el Tito y Davitín...


----------



## paketazo (4 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> *Por cierto paketazo, tendremos bull run de bitcoin o no??*



El corazón me dice que sí, la cabeza me dice que no.

Mucho cuidado ya que es posible que se haya llegado al cambio de paradigma, y en unos meses sea ETH la que lidere el mayor % de peso de todo ese mundillo.

Lo dije hace más de dos años que ETH sobrepasaría a BTC, por ahí hay constancia de ello, la última vez que lo dije ETH estaba a un 5X de BTC y ahoy está a 2,5X

Creo que es inevitable, y esto podría hacer que las coins referenciadas o clones de BTC se estanquen mientras que cadenas ligadas a ETH o directamente competidoras con fundamento ganen tracción, así como protocolos que mejorer la red ETH como reducir costos, o aligerar la carga de datos.


----------



## Forcopula (4 May 2021)

Suena igual que aquella empresa murciana llamada "Graphenano", nombre rimbombante y poco más.


----------



## Locoderemate (4 May 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> El corazón me dice que sí, la cabeza me dice que no.
> 
> Mucho cuidado ya que es posible que se haya llegado al cambio de paradigma, y en unos meses sea ETH la que lidere el mayor % de peso de todo ese mundillo.
> 
> ...



El indicador aun no se ha puesto azul?

De todas formas ahora me huelo btc a 54k en horas.


----------



## jm666 (4 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> El indicador aun no se ha puesto azul?
> 
> De todas formas ahora me huelo btc a 54k en horas.



no veo probable el 54 ahora mismo, quizas en un par de dias baje, pero nos vamos mas abajo, ahora mismo solo puede subir, ha intentado la resistencia del 58 por dos veces si a la tercera lo consigue triunfamos, si no vamos al fango.
(desde la barra del bar)


----------



## Tito Pulo (4 May 2021)

i+d iota dijo:


> Habia borrado la cuenta anterior pero me he registrado unicamente para mandarte a tomar por el culo.
> 
> Eres el tio mas plasta y cenizo del mundo.
> 
> ...



En primer lugar, creo que ante todo deberías mantener un mínimo de respeto y educación cuando te dirijas a mí y por supuesto a cualquiera de los que participan en este hilo y dan su opinión sin faltar a nadie, este debería ser un requisito prioritario en cualquier diálogo sea el foro que sea.

Insultar y amenazar es algo que sabemos y podemos hacer todos muy fácilmente pero caer en eso ya dice mucho de la persona que hay detrás.

Lo primero que tienes que hacer si tanto te molestan mis comentarios es no leerlos o simplemente darme un ignorar, y problema solucionado.
Quiero pensar que no soy el único que está decepcionando con el devenir en el precio de Iota en la Bullrun más parabólica y salvaje que jamás ha existido en el mercado crypto y simplemente así lo plasmo.
Que puedo ser un poco pesado? por repetirlo varias veces? , pues hasta puedo aceptarlo, pero también pienso que solo se buscan excusas y justificaciones para intentar explicar el por qué Iota es de las que menos ha subido con mucha diferencia.
Ahora resulta que es bueno que no suba, jajaj, es lo que todos esperaban al comprar Iota, que se quedase lo más parada posible ya que eso es buenísimo para su futuro, y que lo hace como requisito imprescindible para poder tener un uso real,.menudo argumento absurdo,. ETH que es la que se utiliza infinitamente mas que cualquier otra no para de subir,.al parecer no le importa lo que para Iota es imprescindible, el ser una establecoin.

Lo dicho, el gustarte el proyecto Iota, como a mí me gusta, no lleva implícito el defender a capa y espada un horrible desempeño durante una ALTSEASON histórica, no significa rebuscar en cualquier rincón excusas y justificaciónes para explicar su ridícula subida y su lamentable precio con Chrysalis por medio.
Ha estas alturas y si se ha holdeado Iota ya no se puede dar marcha atrás ya que la decepción te la comes tanto si vendes como si te quedas.

Sólo falta esperar que en algún momento salga alguna noticia o anuncio que de verdad ponga en su sitio el precio y nos devuelva todo lo que nos ha querido dar hasta ahora, y que demuestre a los que no esperan ni el más ligero movimiento hasta dentro de 10 años que eso en plena BULLRUN no es así. Que no hace falta ser una establecoin para tener uso en la vida real,.o por lo menos que sea a precios bastante más arriba ya que para su uso aún queda un poco.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (4 May 2021)

Pues me he ido a DOGE a 0,44

Vaya, ya va 0,54
...


----------



## Locoderemate (4 May 2021)

Iota qué usa para programar, rust o solidity, o depende???


----------



## Tito Pulo (4 May 2021)

A todo esto,
RUNE nuevos máximos
ETC nuevos máximos
Eth nuevos máximos
Doge nuevos máximos a 0,57 y en busca del dólar
Y Iota 1,95 a un X3 de sus máximos del siglo pasado.
Es lo que hay y si no gusta verlo lo siento, pero es la realidad.


----------



## jm666 (4 May 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> A todo esto,
> RUNE nuevos máximos
> ETC nuevos máximos
> Eth nuevos máximos
> ...



y vet 0.19(0.28), xrp 1.44, wrx 2.5 (llego a 6), win .0011(estaba 0.0026), etc


----------



## jm666 (4 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> El indicador aun no se ha puesto azul?
> 
> De todas formas ahora me huelo btc a 54k en horas.



al fiunal vas a tener razón esto se va al garete xD



Locoderemate dijo:


> Iota qué usa para programar, rust o solidity, o depende???



creo que ambos


----------



## Tito Pulo (4 May 2021)

Joder con Iota!!
Para ser una estable Coín, cosa que según algunos es cojonudo, no debería de caer a plomo cuando BTC baja un poco, no?
O es que solo es bueno que no se desmadre en las subidas pero para las bajadas tiene carta libre para irse a los infiernos?
Sin comentarios.
A todo esto LINK subiendo a otro nuevo ATH importandole bien poco lo que haga BTC y demostrando que se puede subir cuando se quiere.


----------



## Frank_Frank (4 May 2021)

Iota acabará teniendo el reconocimiento que merece, todo es tener y ser paciente. Por ahora mientras doge siga tirando a btc malo. No creo que la gente que maneja esto permita que un puñetero chucho se termine de cargar todo el chiringuito, hay demasiado dinero en juego, tarde o temprano la harán caer, todo volverá a su normalidad e iota to the moon jajaj


----------



## Locoderemate (4 May 2021)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> Iota acabará teniendo el reconocimiento que merece, todo es tener y ser paciente. Por ahora mientras doge siga tirando a btc malo. No creo que la gente que maneja esto permita que un puñetero chucho se termine de cargar todo el chiringuito, hay demasiado dinero en juego, tarde o temprano la harán caer, todo volverá a su normalidad e iota to the moon jajaj



Qué tiene q ver el chucho con btc???


----------



## Locoderemate (4 May 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Joder con Iota!!
> Para ser una estable Coín, cosa que según algunos es cojonudo, no debería de caer a plomo cuando BTC baja un poco, no?
> O es que solo es bueno que no se desmadre en las subidas pero para las bajadas tiene carta libre para irse a los infiernos?
> Sin comentarios.
> A todo esto LINK subiendo a otro nuevo ATH importandole bien poco lo que haga BTC y demostrando que se puede subir cuando se quiere.



Davitin, tito y otros; teniais q haber vendido a +2$... Ahora lo hareis mas abajo.


----------



## jm666 (4 May 2021)

SP500 perdiendo 1,5%

ibex35 -0.72% despues de alcanzar máximo anual

plata y oro bajando y petroleo subiendo

es el mad max? xDD


----------



## Locoderemate (4 May 2021)

El volumen en iota +40% (200m). Davidin y tito estan vendiendo???


----------



## cholesfer (4 May 2021)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> Iota acabará teniendo el reconocimiento que merece, todo es tener y ser paciente. Por ahora mientras doge siga tirando a btc malo. No creo que la gente que maneja esto permita que un puñetero chucho se termine de cargar todo el chiringuito, hay demasiado dinero en juego, tarde o temprano la harán caer, todo volverá a su normalidad e iota to the moon jajaj



Ojalá todos esos subnormales que le meten al perro se arruinen todos, incluidos las putas los Putos y las putes de los tiktokesrs.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (4 May 2021)

Yo me metio al perro

Pero solo soy un vulgar especulador... Un iletrado....


----------



## Gian Gastone (4 May 2021)

yo no hago nada porque todos cambios que he hecho me ha salido mal, el hold desde 2017 tambien me esta saliendo mal. Asi que ya paso.


----------



## MetreroConDinero (4 May 2021)

Los del perro, aguantad hasta el sábado a que salga Elon Musk en Saturday Night Live haciendo el sketch que tiene preparado y cuando se dispare el precio esa misma noche, venderlo todo

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ndynamite (4 May 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> A todo esto,
> RUNE nuevos máximos
> ETC nuevos máximos
> Eth nuevos máximos
> ...



Lárgate ya!!


----------



## paketazo (4 May 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Como lo veis?
> 
> Esta vela semanal de BTC es clave para los próximos meses.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 641217



Os lo traigo de nuevo una semana más tarde, ¿Cómo lo veis? siguen al límite jugando con fuego.




Si la vela semanal termina por debajo de la de la semana pasada pintan bastos

Veremos si todavía queda combustible, de todos modos recuerdo un viejo dicho que siempre suena en bolsa:

'_Sell in may and go away_'


----------



## jjromero (4 May 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Joder con Iota!!
> Para ser una estable Coín, cosa que según algunos es cojonudo, no debería de caer a plomo cuando BTC baja un poco, no?
> O es que solo es bueno que no se desmadre en las subidas pero para las bajadas tiene carta libre para irse a los infiernos?
> Sin comentarios.
> A todo esto LINK subiendo a otro nuevo ATH importandole bien poco lo que haga BTC y demostrando que se puede subir cuando se quiere.



Pirate agonías y abrete otro hilo de lloronas...

Enviado desde mi BV6800Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tito Pulo (4 May 2021)

Muy diferente la gráfica en mensual de una y otra.
Seguro que son muchos que al igual que yo pensaban que Iota debería de haber tenido un desempeño parecido al que ha tenido LINK con subidas a pesar de BTC.
Sin en cambio la stablecoin a pesar del FOMO de su comunidad en Twitter promovida vergonzosamente desde la IF se hunde muy fácilmente.


----------



## calamatron (4 May 2021)

Estoy hasta las pelotas de iota,desde 2017 aguantandola.


----------



## calamatron (4 May 2021)

Seguramenre tenga mas q tu


----------



## Frank_Frank (4 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> El volumen en iota +40% (200m). Davidin y tito estan vendiendo???



230M y subiendo, está acumulando y cuando Btc se estabilice subirá sin duda. Iota es lo que viene, de los pocos proyectos extrapolados a cripto que tiene un uso real y de futuro y ya no es creer o ser fanático, es que es así


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (5 May 2021)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Pues me he ido a DOGE a 0,44
> 
> Vaya, ya va 0,54
> ...



Ay ay ay
0,68 ya

Ayyy que pare ya x favor


----------



## i+d iota (5 May 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> En primer lugar, creo que ante todo deberías mantener un mínimo de respeto y educación cuando te dirijas a mí y por supuesto a cualquiera de los que participan en este hilo y dan su opinión sin faltar a nadie, este debería ser un requisito prioritario en cualquier diálogo sea el foro que sea.
> 
> Insultar y amenazar es algo que sabemos y podemos hacer todos muy fácilmente pero caer en eso ya dice mucho de la persona que hay detrás.
> 
> ...



Te pido disculpas por las formas. Tienes razon.

Respecto al resto de tu respuesta te digo:

Basicamente se trata de entender que hay dos fenomenos distintos en tema criptos.

Por un lado esta la invencion de una tecnologia que aporta cosas nuevas que antes no existian y que abre un abanico desconocido de posibilidades para crear productos y servicios que tengan un valor significativo para las personas.

Por otro lado esta el esquema PONZI ligado a las criptomonedas y basado en que todo el mundo cree que se ha creado algo con valor potencial pero ni se sabe que es lo que se ha creado ni donde va a surgir el valor. El esquema PONZI se basa en la esperanza de los que entran de tener rentabilidades rapidas para poder salir antes de que todo se vaya a cero.

Es evidente que todos nos podemos equivocar y podemos estar participando con IOTA en el esquema PONZI cuando creemos estar invirtiendo en una tecnologia de futuro. Pero el hecho de que la moneda no suba alimentada por la especulacion pura y dura la situa de alguna manera fuera de ese juego de apuestas que se va a ir a cero en algun momento de un futuro mas o menos lejano.
Para que la tecnologia IOTA triunfe es necesario que las empresas pongan IOTA en sus maquinas y que las monedas se intercambien porbienes y servicios. Si la cotizacion sufre bandazos diarios del 25% ninguna empresa puede implementar nada porque de momento la energia y los salarios se pagan en FIAT y la gente quiere saber mas o menos lo que va a cobrar a fin de mes porque tienen que pagar la hipoteca etc.

IOTA puede ser un chicharro mas y ya esta. en ese caso es el peor de los chicharros, en eso estamos de acuerdo.
Pero la mayoria de los que estamos aqui no andamos buscando un chicharro porque si asi fuera estariamos en el hilo de DOGE (si es que lo hay)

Lo dicho. IOTA es paciencia.
Falta bastante para que un choche autonomo te abra la puerta a cambio de una moneda digital .
Pero algun dia llegara algo de eso y hay una probabilidad (o eso creemos algunos) de que esa moneda sea MIOTA.
¿ Y porque MIOTA y no otra? por el TANGLE. Que no se porque pero algunos creemos que se adapta mas a la naturaleza de las cosas que la BLOCKCHAIN.


----------



## orbeo (5 May 2021)

calamatron dijo:


> Estoy hasta las pelotas de iota,desde 2017 aguantandola.



.


----------



## ivest2 (5 May 2021)

i+d iota dijo:


> Te pido disculpas por las formas. Tienes razon.
> 
> Respecto al resto de tu respuesta te digo:
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por el tono y la explicación.


----------



## paketazo (5 May 2021)

El el mundo de los criptoactivos, y sobre todo del IOT, hay que tener una cosa clara antes de apostar a un caballo pensando que será el ganador.

De entrada, se tiene que tratar de un protocolo que permita interactuar sin comisiones.

Lo segundo es que sus TPS han de tender hacia infinito, y no hacia un número determinado.

Ha de ser descentralizado para permitir a cualquier persona, empresa, acceder al código, programar su estrategia y ponerlo a correr sin riesgo de que un tercero ponga en riesgo ese protocolo modificándolo o simplemente deteniéndolo.

IOTA es una candidata bien posicionada ahora mismo para tener un lugar entre las posibles elegidas, eso es innegable.

Lo que también hemos de entender es que hay aspectos técnicos que se nos escapan, y sobre todo aspectos económicos que pueden discernir unas opciones u otras.

Cuando hablamos por ejemplo de ETH, y su triunfo como criptoactivo, debemos de matizar que sí, ha triunfado en el marco económico y en el tecnológico a día de hoy, sin embargo, si profundizamos un poco, vemos que ese triunfo es escueto.

Yo por mover por ejemplo 100.000$ de ETH me he de gastar 50$ de media, que es algo aceptable, pero si quiero mover 10$ en ocasiones las comisiones por ello son similar al monto a mover, y eso lo convierte en inservible.

Luego tenemos el tema DEFI. Yo desde el principio aposte por algún activo para hacer stacking y obtener esos hermosos retornos que prometen de un 5%, 10% o más incluso con stable coins ... bien, eso es cierto pero entre comillas, ya que al meter el contrato en el protocolo la media de comisiones ronda los 80$, y al sacarlo otro tanto, así que redondeando, me gasto 200$ por meter por ejemplo 10.000$ de USDT al 6%, que en un año serían 600$, pero al restar las comisiones me queda en 400$, con lo que la cosa cambia ... ya no digo meter 1000USDT a stacking, ya que ni en un año recuperaríamos las comisiones del movimiento.

ETH sirve para lo que sirve, pero tampoco nos vayamos a pensar que es el no va más, lo que sucede y eso os lo marco en negrita, es que *el dinero llama al dinero*, y si un protocolo va sembrando pasta en comisiones a los mineros a los sistemas DEFI, a los de stacking a los exchanges ... pues es más interesante que uno que no siembra nada.

Si por ejemplo el protocolo ETH fuera gratis, quizá no se publicitaría tanto, o no habría interés en montar aplicaciones sobre él.

Veremos que sucede con DOT, BNB o quizá en unos meses con IOTA, pero de momento DEFI no es para pobres, echad vuestras cuentas.

EN cuanto a comprar IOTA pensando en el futuro, pues es una opción aceptable, pero retorno a lo de siempre ... no es lo mismo comprar a 0,10$ que a 2$ , y ahí radica el todo.

El que compró a 0,10$ está muy tranquilo, y el que compró a 2,60$ se está cagando en el tangle, y claro, si el mercado retrocede y corrige la subida vertical, IOTA podría comprarse a 1$ o quizá menos en unos meses, y creo que ese el el gran problema de este foro y de muchos otros. No que se dude de lo que se propone o hace, si no que se duda de que la entrada haya sido acertada, ya que no es lo mismo plantarse en un futuro con 1000 MIOTAS que con 10.000 MIOTAS, y cuando tenemos presupuestos ajustados, pues tratamos de maximizar el beneficio con buenas entradas.

Yo no soy adivino, pero siempre mantengo pólvora seca por si mi entada ha sido demasiado arriba. Dicho esto, dudo que compre más IOTA, salvo que la vea a un 50% de los precios actuales, ya que voy servido con lo que tengo, pero el que no tenga nada y quiera entrar, pues que divida el capital en varias entradas para maximizar ese riesgo del precio.


----------



## Parlakistan (5 May 2021)

No dudo que la intención de CFB y el vikingo fuera estafar, especialmente con Jinn. IOTA fue la tapadera para Jinn. Pero a día de hoy no se puede calificar de estafa a un proyecto que está en proceso de estandarización por OMG y que tiene plataformas como Alvarium desarrolladas por Intel y Dell. El desarrollo va muy bien, solo hay que ver Chrysalis y los nuevos nodos Bee ya anticipo que tienen un consumo de memoria excelente. 

Comparar IOTA en 2017 con la actual me parece muy injusto, pero es verdad que se ganó mala fama por jugarretas de dos tipejos que afortunadamente ya están fuera.


----------



## i+d iota (5 May 2021)

Yo no he dicho la mayor parte de las cosas que dices que he dicho.

Ni siquiera digo que IOTA no sea un SCAM. 
Lo que digo es que es distinta de las demas y la diferencia fundamental es que no usa blockchain. La blockchain parece una idea consolidada pero que no sirve para hacer transacciones economicas pequeñas a gran escala.
El TANGLE propone una solucion para esas transacciones. ¿esta demostrada o plenamente desarrollada? no. Por eso es importante que el precio de la moneda no se dispare todavia porque si lo hiciese podria ser un problema para el desarrollo. Que por otra parte, tampoco esta garantizado que llegue a buen puerto.

Pero a mi me parece que puede funcionar y que si lo hace se va a comer muchisimo mercado porque los medios de pago actuales son una basura comparado con lo que "puede" ser una redcomo el TANGLE.


----------



## barborico (5 May 2021)

> new crypto currency based on an directed acyclic graph (DAG) instead of blockchain, and unlike other DAG-oriented crypto currency, XDAG allows mining



Como se han cuidado aquí de no mencionar a obyte o byteball, que igual alguien descubre cual es el bueno


----------



## barborico (5 May 2021)

Es verdad, por eso esto puede aplicarse a los dos proyectos


> Será una red abierta a todo el mundo en la que la moneda base representará un byte en el registro sin importar nada más.
> 
> Será una red donde las reglas prevalecerán sobre los incentivos económicos para sostener el sistema (no se sostendrá por beneficios económicos sino por ser tecnología útil para la sociedad).
> 
> Será una red donde nadie pueda cambiar/elegir el orden de las transacciones arbitrariamente (mineros).
































No te jode


----------



## i+d iota (5 May 2021)

Bueno. Pues estamos de acuerdo en que los dos euros son incluso demasiado hasta que haga algo concreto y el roadmap se complete con casos de uso reales.

Y no tiene porque ser IOTA, como no tenia porque ser Bitcoin. Son las primeras en su clase, es su unica ventaja, pero es una ventaja importante.


----------



## Tito Pulo (5 May 2021)

i+d iota dijo:


> Te pido disculpas por las formas. Tienes razon.
> 
> Respecto al resto de tu respuesta te digo:
> 
> ...



Grande tu post y sobre todo tu tono.

Pero no comparto que Iota deba estar parada para poder usarse, en todo caso se debería parar cuando su adopción sea masiva, pero no ahora cuando aún falta mucho. Y esa estabilidad podría darse de un precio bastante más arriba en todo caso.
Los colored coins podían ofrecer algo en ese sentido.

Además como ya he comentado antes, no le veo sentido a que sea estable en cuanto a perdernos las subidas pero no lo sea cuando dice de bajar y lo hace con alegría.

Y ahora me toca decir algo que puede irritar, aunque tampoco comprendo por qué, que es el comparar desempeño con otras, ya que sirve para ver dónde estamos, HOY hasta EOS y XTZ están subiendo de lo lindo, al final nos quedaremos solos con Theter de establecoin.


----------



## Locoderemate (5 May 2021)

tampoco veo tan mal a iota. Ira subiendo. Lo que pasa es que en enero las expectativas parecian extraordinarias -se decia que ya habriamos alcanzado el antiguo ath en mayo con el chrysalis, etc. Y estamos a medio camino. Pues bueno... 

Pero esta claro q si iota ahora estuviera a 4-5$ no seria por lo que hace, sino por fomo. 

En todo caso podemos hablar de porque no pilla fomo iota, pq su volumen es tan discreto, porque no seduce aun al mercado.

Incluso mejor, podriamos hablar pq binance pasa de hacer la migracion y coinbase no le hace caso estando iota en el top 30.


----------



## Parlakistan (5 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> tampoco veo tan mal a iota. Ira subiendo. Lo que pasa es que en enero las expectativas parecian extraordinarias -se decia que ya habriamos alcanzado el antiguo ath en mayo con el chrysalis, etc. Y estamos a medio camino. Pues bueno...
> 
> Pero esta claro q si iota ahora estuviera a 4-5$ no seria por lo que hace, sino por fomo.
> 
> ...



Ojo, que hay que ser realistas, IOTA a 5 USD capitaliza más que empresas enormes, cuando es un proyecto que está arrancando y no está acabado ni mucho menos. La valoración de las alts es un puro disparate, las revalorizaciones de proyectos como Solana no tienen ni pies ni cabeza.


----------



## Tito Pulo (5 May 2021)

A eso me refería con lo de que algunos se irritan.
Justo a eso.
Relaja un poco, que no es para tanto.
A todo esto ETC volando, otra que se me escapó.


----------



## Tito Pulo (5 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> tampoco veo tan mal a iota. Ira subiendo. Lo que pasa es que en enero las expectativas parecian extraordinarias -se decia que ya habriamos alcanzado el antiguo ath en mayo con el chrysalis, etc. Y estamos a medio camino. Pues bueno...
> 
> Pero esta claro q si iota ahora estuviera a 4-5$ no seria por lo que hace, sino por fomo.
> 
> ...



EXACTO!!!!!!
Eso en mi opinión es lo mismo que vengo yo diciendo.
Ni más, ni menos, 
Cuando comparo con otras también pregunto el por qué Iota no sube así.
Que si estuviéramos a 5 sería por FOMO? 
Por supuesto, por la misma razón han subido a la luna y reventado sus ATH cientos de monedas.

Todas esas preguntas sobre el penoso volumen, el inexistente interés pese a Chrysalis..etc es lo que vengo diciendo, creo yo.


----------



## Tito Pulo (5 May 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Ojo, que hay que ser realistas, IOTA a 5 USD capitaliza más que empresas enormes, cuando es un proyecto que está arrancando y no está acabado ni mucho menos. La valoración de las alts es un puro disparate, las revalorizaciones de proyectos como Solana no tienen ni pies ni cabeza.



Una pregunta sin ánimo de molestar a nadie,
Y por qué todas esas Alts que no valen lo que capitalizan SÍ pueden hacerlo, si pueden subir,
pero Iota , no?
Es la única que debe demostrar algo más?
Nos olvidamos que estamos en una BULLRUN?
En una salvaje ALTSEASON?


----------



## Parlakistan (5 May 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Una pregunta sin ánimo de molestar a nadie,
> Y por qué todas esas Alts que no valen lo que capitalizan SÍ pueden hacerlo, si pueden subir,
> pero Iota , no?
> Es la única que debe demostrar algo más?
> ...



Pregúntaselo a Elon Musk, que conoce muy bien el valor de Dodgecoin, yo no sé contestarte.


----------



## Forcopula (5 May 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Una pregunta sin ánimo de molestar a nadie,
> Y por qué todas esas Alts que no valen lo que capitalizan SÍ pueden hacerlo, si pueden subir,
> pero Iota , no?
> Es la única que debe demostrar algo más?
> ...



Sin ánimo de molestar, por qué no las compras?
Te lo preguntan a menudo y te haces el orejas.


----------



## Locoderemate (5 May 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Una pregunta sin ánimo de molestar a nadie,
> Y por qué todas esas Alts que no valen lo que capitalizan SÍ pueden hacerlo, si pueden subir,
> pero Iota , no?
> Es la única que debe demostrar algo más?
> ...



No sé, hay millones de personas y empresas comprando y vendiendo, y gran parte de ellos se mueven por rentabilidades. Como warrants y tantos otros que desde febrero sí han visto a iota a punto de caramelo un par de veces y por eso entraron, pero de repente la cotizacion cayo, no se recupero, y se largaron a otras mas alegres.


----------



## Tito Pulo (6 May 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Pregúntaselo a Elon Musk, que conoce muy bien el valor de Dodgecoin, yo no sé contestarte.



No sé qué tiene que ver Doge y Elon Musk con Solana que ponías como ejemplo, ni tampoco con el resto de decenas de Alts que lo están petando.


----------



## Parlakistan (6 May 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> No sé qué tiene que ver Doge y Elon Musk con Solana que ponías como ejemplo, ni tampoco con el resto de decenas de Alts que lo están petando.



La especulación pura y dura.


----------



## Forcopula (6 May 2021)

El Tito ni siquiera tiene Iota y nos está troleando a todos jajajaja, 3 personas le hemos hecho la misma pregunta y se va por los cerros de Úbeda.


----------



## jm666 (6 May 2021)

Se está disparando ahora mismo, salió del triángulo.

adonde llegará? $2.20/$2,35/$2.75/$3.20???


----------



## Parlakistan (6 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Se está disparando ahora mismo, salió del triángulo.
> 
> adonde llegará? $2.20/$2,35/$2.75/$3.20???



Largos activados.


----------



## Frank_Frank (6 May 2021)

Subió de precio, volumen y puesto. Iota aún tiene que dar alegrías


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (6 May 2021)

cada vez se parece mas al horoh...


----------



## MetreroConDinero (6 May 2021)

Yo, por las risas me gusta leer los comentarios del foro, pero creo que a esto hay que estar con mentalidad hold a muchos meses vista. Relax y buen humor, compañeros

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cholesfer (6 May 2021)




----------



## Parlakistan (6 May 2021)

Del AMA de ayer de Dom:

21. Si alguien quisiera escribir contratos inteligentes además de IOTA, ¿qué idioma debería aprender?
una. Puede usar Rust, pero estamos portando la máquina virtual Ethereum, para que pueda construir su dApp o escribir sus contratos inteligentes en Solidity. Si construye algo en Ethereum, también funcionará en IOTA.


----------



## davitin (6 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Se está disparando ahora mismo, salió del triángulo.
> 
> adonde llegará? $2.20/$2,35/$2.75/$3.20???



1.65$.


----------



## jm666 (6 May 2021)

davitin dijo:


> 1.65$.



ya ha llegado $2.20 aunque yo le daba un poco mas.

en 2 ó 3 días salimos de otro triángulo con BTC, creo que será el definitivo.


----------



## Forcopula (6 May 2021)

Eres tú, Negrofuturo?

Ciertamente Iota ha entrenado también mi paciencia de un modo que ahora cuando tengo prisa, pienso en Iota y me relajo. Iota es como una hoja de otoño... tiene la hoja prisa en caer? Simplemente caerá cuando llegue el momento


----------



## cholesfer (6 May 2021)

No paráis de rajar y ahora que it's happening callais como dogwomans.

No hay quien os entienda.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (6 May 2021)

Y ese subidón A que viene? Ca pazao?????


----------



## paketazo (6 May 2021)

Llevo varios días viendo unos extraños patrones en muchas coins que estaban aletargadas.

Empezó con Monero, Luego paso a BTG, luego BCH, luego ETC, Luego a Dash, luego a ZCash de las que sigo, ahora ha empezado con IOTA

Es como una especie de pumpeo ordenado, alcanzan un tope, y saltan de nuevo a otra moneda, dejando la anterior cerca de máximos.

Todo esto no es casual, ni está basado en actualizaciones, ni en news, es solo especulación controlada, y me da en la nariz que Binance tiene mucho que ver en todo esto, y la principal damnificada es BTC por que es la que está drenando cash para estas subidas.

Por otra parte, espero que lo de IOTA siga como poco hasta máximos anteriores por 2,60$ de todos modos, una buena pista puede ser ir viendo los anteriores pumps de las coins que he nombrado para ver como evolucionan.

Mucha suerte sufridores. Esperemos que los mercados aguanten, que es lo que más miedo me da ahora mismo para los intereses económicos de IOTA y su financiación... y la nuestra


----------



## Frank_Frank (6 May 2021)

Parece FOMO porque en un momento ha entrado una cantidad de M de $ que no ha sido normal para lo que iota nos tiene acostumbrados


----------



## alea (6 May 2021)

Es por una noticia que ha salido de Dell presentando algo en lo que incluye iota y Alvarium a algo asi. Está en el twitter de iota


----------



## alea (6 May 2021)




----------



## kynes (6 May 2021)

alea dijo:


> Es por una noticia que ha salido de Dell presentando algo en lo que incluye iota y Alvarium a algo asi. Está en el twitter de iota





kynes dijo:


> Sois muy impacientes, coño!!! Para especular y pelotazos rápidos tenéis otras muchos tokens y shitcoins que no tienen ni tendrán utilidad real nunca. El campo de batalla ahora es la utilidad, y en ese campo pienso que van a perder su trono dos de las grandes.
> 
> IOTA es parte del futuro diseñado (ISO 20022), es una inversión a medio-largo plazo. IOTA, Dell Technologies, and the Linux Foundation team up for Project Alvarium
> 
> ...


----------



## Parlakistan (6 May 2021)

alea dijo:


> Es por una noticia que ha salido de Dell presentando algo en lo que incluye iota y Alvarium a algo asi. Está en el twitter de iota



Pero el proyecto ese ya lleva tiempo. Para mi es que sube por técnico, aunque cualquier excusa es buena.


----------



## cholesfer (6 May 2021)

Vamos chavales, hasta el coordicidio y más allá, que nos lo merecemos.


----------



## Tito Pulo (7 May 2021)

cholesfer dijo:


> No paráis de rajar y ahora que it's happening callais como dogwomans.
> 
> No hay quien os entienda.



Whats?
2,10


----------



## T-34 (7 May 2021)

vamos, en jerga motera yo a esto lo llamo calentar gomas, que vienen curvas y tienen que agarrar bien.


----------



## davitin (7 May 2021)

Que ha pasado con el otro hilo de iota? No me jodais que lo han fusionado con este.

Coño eran dos putos hilos diferentes.

Nos vamos a ir a 1.65$ otra vez hijos de puta.


----------



## Locoderemate (7 May 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Que ha pasado con el otro hilo de iota? No me jodais que lo han fusionado con este.
> 
> Coño eran dos putos hilos diferentes.
> 
> Nos vamos a ir a 1.65$ otra vez hijos de puta.



Aun tienes iota?? Vende ya q te vas a desquiciar... Con las que hay subiendo a todo tren!!!


----------



## davitin (7 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Aun tienes iota?? Vende ya q te vas a desquiciar... Con las que hay subiendo a todo tren!!!



Tú a callar.


----------



## Locoderemate (7 May 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Tú a callar.



Perdona... Ya estas desquiciado


----------



## calamatron (7 May 2021)

Chavales nos vamos a la luna,muchos han perdido el tren,se veia venir.
El mejor proyecto de largo


----------



## davitin (7 May 2021)

calamatron dijo:


> Chavales nos vamos a la luna,muchos han perdido el tren,se veia venir.
> El mejor proyecto de largo



A la luna dice jajaja pero si no hemos pasado ni los 2.30$ ajjaja


----------



## Frank_Frank (7 May 2021)

davitin dijo:


> A la luna dice jajaja pero si no hemos pasado ni los 2.30$ ajjaja



jajaja qué odio le tienes a iota. Pero si te va a hacer rico en 50 años, hodl y paciencia


----------



## Gian Gastone (7 May 2021)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> jajaja qué odio le tienes a iota. Pero si te va a hacer rico en 50 años, hodl y paciencia


----------



## Barney Crockett (7 May 2021)

Esta en *1.91€ *

A mi con que llegue a *191€ *me vale.


----------



## MetreroConDinero (7 May 2021)

Barney Crockett dijo:


> Esta en *1.91€ *
> 
> A mi con que llegue a *191€ *me vale.



Brindo por ello!






Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Locoderemate (7 May 2021)

Que son los gemelos digitales?


----------



## Integer (8 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Que son los gemelos digitales?



Estás muy verde eh?


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (8 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Que son los gemelos digitales?











How digital twins are driving the future of engineering | Nokia


Digital twins are an exact replica of something in the physical world.




www.nokia.com


----------



## Parlakistan (8 May 2021)

Para los que escriben tonterías de que IOTA no sube, desde mínimos se ha marcado casi un x50, más que link o que ethereum. Lo que les pasa a esos que lloran es que la compraron hiperburbujeada en 2017 y tienen que amargar al resto de seres humanos por sus malas decisiones económicas.


Minuto 13.30


----------



## Ricardo1980 (8 May 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Para los que escriben tonterías de que IOTA no sube, desde mínimos se ha marcado casi un x50, más que link o que ethereum. Lo que les pasa a esos que lloran es que la compraron hiperburbujeada en 2017 y tienen que amargar al resto de seres humanos por sus malas decisiones económicas.
> 
> 
> Minuto 13.30



Ese es exactamente mi caso. 
puta vida.


----------



## Parlakistan (8 May 2021)

Ricardo1980 dijo:


> Ese es exactamente mi caso.
> puta vida.



Pues si hubieras promediado tendrías unos beneficios buenos. Ha estado 3 años a precio de saldo, especialmente en el flash crack covid.


----------



## davitin (8 May 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Pues si hubieras promediado tendrías unos beneficios buenos. Ha estado 3 años a precio de saldo, especialmente en el flash crack covid.



A iota la ponen a parir hasta en su grupo oficial de Telegram, lo cierto es que no ha dado el rendimiento que todos esperábamos, ni siquiera ha sido de igualar, no digo superar, su anterior ath, cosa que cualquier cripto ha hecho ya de sobras.


----------



## Parlakistan (8 May 2021)

davitin dijo:


> A iota la ponen a parir hasta en su grupo oficial de Telegram, lo cierto es que no ha dado el rendimiento que todos esperábamos, ni siquiera ha sido de igualar, no digo superar, su anterior ath, cosa que cualquier cripto ha hecho ya de sobras.



No te lo habrá dado a ti, yo no he comprado casi nada por encima del usd. Desde el mínimo ha subido mucho más que Ether, haber comprado allí.


----------



## davitin (8 May 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> No te lo habrá dado a ti, yo no he comprado casi nada por encima del usd. Desde el mínimo ha subido mucho más que Ether, haber comprado allí.



No ha llegado a su anterior ath y no va a subir más, eso es un rendimiento de mierda digas lo que digas.


----------



## Parlakistan (8 May 2021)

davitin dijo:


> No ha llegado a su anterior ath y no va a subir más, eso es un rendimiento de mierda digas lo que digas.



Si, para los que han comprado a 5 si...


----------



## su IGWT (8 May 2021)

Buenas gente. Se que es una pregunta de novato pero querria pasar mis iotas de firefly (aunq aun las tengo en trinity...) a una billetera tipo ledger nano s, alguna recomendacion?. He leido por internet y no acabo de entender que “soporte” tiene la billetera. Es decir pones la billetera firefly dentro de la ledger o estan las iotas directamente en la ledger... Como veis soy negada en informatica y ando loca con mis iotas. Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Azkenchack (8 May 2021)

Ledger no es una billetera...es una "cerradura" 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## su IGWT (8 May 2021)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Ledger no es una billetera...es una "cerradura"
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk



Como? Puedes explicarlo?


----------



## Azkenchack (8 May 2021)

google es tu amigo...

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tito Pulo (8 May 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Para los que escriben tonterías de que IOTA no sube, desde mínimos se ha marcado casi un x50, más que link o que ethereum. Lo que les pasa a esos que lloran es que la compraron hiperburbujeada en 2017 y tienen que amargar al resto de seres humanos por sus malas decisiones económicas.
> 
> 
> Minuto 13.30



Que Iota ha subido nadie lo puede obviar, TODO EL MERCADO LO HA HECHO.
Pero decir que ha subido más que ETH o LINK simple y llanamente NO es cierto, lo diga quién lo diga,.youtuber, analista o el mismísimo Satoshi.

Resulta que las gráficas de evolución de los precios están al alcance de todos, y ahí puede contrastarse la información que uno precise.

En mi opinión se puede comparar desde los mínimos de Marzo 2020,..por no irnos a años muy muy atrás.

Bien pues en esos mínimos de Marzo también creo lógico el no tener en cuenta los picos de bajada que hubo ya que estos fueron de segundos en los que no pudo comprar ni Perry.
Pero es que además su tuviéramos en cuenta esos picos de bajada IOTA tuvo el suyo en 0,05 y desde ahí tienes un x43, mientras que LINK tuvo el suyo a 0,09 y desde ahí sería un x530 ( que como digo por segundos llegó a mucho más abajo incluso, en las gráficas te marca 0,006).

Pero como digo es absurdo calcular en picos en los que absolutamente ningúno de los mortales puede pillar un solo Token.

El cálculo en mi opinión debe hacerse con precios en los que se mantuviese al menos durante un día.

ETH-----varios días en 128 ----desde ahí un x28
LINK-----varios días en 1,6-----desde ahí un x30 
IOTA-----creo que dos días sobre los 0,12-----desde ahí un x18

Es decir que IOTA ha subido muchísimo menos SI o Si.

Y mejor no comparar con otras porque la diferencia aún sería muchísimo más grande.

Sólo hay que ver cómo muy bien ha dicho el compañero DAVITIN que son cientos las monedas y la grandísima mayoría de Alts que han pasado con creces y ya desde hace tiempo sus ATH mientras que IOTA está a menos de la mitad de camino para alcanzarlo.

El plasmar la realidad no significa que no se confíe en el proyecto. Nunca entenderé el por qué a la más mínima crítica hacia IOTA, sea en sus fundamentales, sea en los líos , y sobre todo en su precio las respuestas/reacciones de la comunidad siempre son agresivas e invitando a vender.

Se puede estar en Iota, confiar en que algún día de el petardazo que debe dar, pero no por eso hay que estar con los ojos cerrados y no ver que las demás Alts están subiendo mucho más ni ser un seguidor radical al que todo le ofende.


----------



## Tito Pulo (8 May 2021)

Sólo hay que ver la gráfica en mensual de cada una de ellas para ver la diferencia.
Los precios antes descritos por supuesto se han cogido de gráficas más precisas.


----------



## Tito Pulo (8 May 2021)

Dicho esto, 
Ojalá y IOTA reaccione de una vez, y suba de verdad como el resto de Alts lo ha hecho y alcanze y rebase su ATH como las otras lo han hecho.

Seré el primero en venir aquí a reconocer lo que haga falta.
Espero y deseo que eso suceda, y si puede ser cuanto antes mejor.


----------



## Gian Gastone (8 May 2021)

Viendo lo que esta pasando con DOGE Coin te puedes hacer una idea de que va este mundo, de FOMO, aunque la moneda no tenga nada de valor detrás, si la compra Pepita y Juanita yo no voy a ser menos.

Pero este FOMO no hace flaco favor a proyectos un poco serios, de hecho se los pueden cargar.

Veremos que pasa cuando estalle la burbuja, porque esta vez si que estallará y no dejara títere con cabeza, incluido BTC, ETH, IOTA.


----------



## Frank_Frank (8 May 2021)

A Doge puede que le quede esta noche y poco más, la gente está esperando a que el gurú del meme hable de él esta noche en su aparición televisiva. Si es inteligente (que lo es) se habrá dado cuenta de que hay quien ha metido en la chorramoneda hasta a su suegra y esto se está yendo de las manos, muchos se van a buscar la ruina invirtiendo en ella.

Todo el mercado bajando a la espera de lo que diga un tipo en tv e iota no iba a ser menos, es de locos


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## MetreroConDinero (8 May 2021)

davitin dijo:


> No ha llegado a su anterior ath y no va a subir más, eso es un rendimiento de mierda digas lo que digas.



Yo en este momento llevo un x5 en mi cartera de IOTA, y hace un mes estaba en un x7, así que a mí como si se quiere estabilizar un año o dos

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tito Pulo (8 May 2021)

A todo esto, ETH con nuevo tirón al alza.
Ya casi en los 3700.
Y tardará muy poco en llegar a los 4k y los 5k.

Iota sin en cambio relajando indicadores se tirará unas semanas o meses en los 2/2,14(espero que no, pero es lo que suele estar haciendo en esta Bullrun).

Para que después digan que suben y han subido igual.


----------



## Parlakistan (8 May 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> A todo esto, ETH con nuevo tirón al alza.
> Ya casi en los 3700.
> Y tardará muy poco en llegar a los 4k y los 5k.
> 
> ...



Desde el mínimo ha subido más IOTA que ethereum, te guste o no. Otra cosa es que la comprases a 14 céntimos o a 5 dólares.


----------



## Covid-8M (8 May 2021)

Creo que todos esperabamos mejor rendimiento estas ultimas semanas. Al menos yo la compre pensando que con chrysalis habria subida gorda. Eso no quita que desde que jdnec abrio el hilo ha subido un 400%, lo cual esta muy bien independientemente de lo que hagan otras.
Yo he pensado en salir y esperar correccion en criptoland pero a la hora de la verdad no me atrevo porque siempre hacen lo contrario de lo que espero asi que todavia tengo fe en una buena subida en breve


----------



## Tito Pulo (8 May 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Desde el mínimo ha subido más IOTA que ethereum, te guste o no. Otra cosa es que la comprases a 14 céntimos o a 5 dólares.



Compañero no voy a seguir debatiendo sobre algo que ya te he demostrado con números.
El que quiera comprobarlo ahí están las gráficas y los históricos de precios, no hay más.
Esta perfectamente explicado en mi anterior post.
No puedes coger un poco de bajada de segundos.
Mínimo un día cotizando a ese precio.

IOTA ha subido muchísimo menos que casi todas las Alts.
Por mi parte, discusión acabada de algo que no tiene discusión.

Lo que tiene que hacer es pasar ya de una vez los 2,70 y subir como ha hecho el resto de Alts.
Esperemos que no se quede otros dos meses en los 2 mientras el resto sigue escalando.


----------



## paketazo (8 May 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> A todo esto, ETH con nuevo tirón al alza.
> Ya casi en los 3700.
> Y tardará muy poco en llegar a los 4k y los 5k.
> 
> ...



Seamos realistas.

Hoy por hoy entrar en el mundo DEFI exige en un alto porcentaje usar ETH para cerrar o abrir los contratos.

Ya lo dije hace días, yo mismo para mover varios contratos, renovarlos o cambiarlos, me dejo tranquilamente un par de cientos al mes... admito que es un timo y una desgracia, pero ahora mismo salvo por BNB es lo que hay.

Entrar en Uniswap, compound, aave para obtener retornos exige pasar por caja, y ahora multiplica eso por millones de personas en todo el mundo, y tendrás una demanda orgánica creciente, sobre todo con tipos de interés negativos en todos los países "civilizados"

De hecho yo mismo he asesorado hace poco a varias personas para que metan dinero simplemente en Binance al 6%, y como sabéis ese dinero se usa para colateral y ese colateral va directo al mercado cripto pumpeando más el mismo.

estoy seguro que si no fuera por los DEFI el dinero hubiera dejado de fluir hace algún tiempo y el mercado no hubiera estallado al alza de este modo.

Lo dicho, no podemos comparar ETH con casi nada, pues ahora mismo se demanda más que la crema solar en levante.


----------



## Criptomanta (8 May 2021)

Quedaran unos cuantos protocolos en unos años , Iota sera uno de ellos . ( No le deis tantas vueltas a los precios , podeis quedaros ciegos xD)


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 May 2021)

En unos años estaremos muertos coño.....YAAAA joder YAAAA....


----------



## jm666 (8 May 2021)

Seguimos el camino amijos, IOTA está dentro del triángulo y por tanto hace cosas de triángulo, osea irse de un borde al otro, arriba y abajo, la gran pregunta es qué hará cuando salga


----------



## jm666 (8 May 2021)

este es mi punto de vista:


----------



## Harrymorgan (8 May 2021)

Alguien sabe cuando se van a poder pasar de Binance al Firefly?


----------



## Tito Pulo (8 May 2021)

Criptomanta dijo:


> Quedaran unos cuantos protocolos en unos años , Iota sera uno de ellos . ( No le deis tantas vueltas a los precios , podeis quedaros ciegos xD)



Eso nadie lo discute, son muchísimas las monedas que desaparezeran y pocas las que permanecerán teniendo un uso en la vida cotidiana y la industria.

Pero ahora estamos en una BULLRUN como jamás ha existido y eso implica que los precios son importantes, ya que es momento de subir.
También llegará el momento de volver a caer, y no será lo mismo caer desde un x18 , que desde un x60 .
Que menos que ATH!!


----------



## kynes (8 May 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> En unos años estaremos muertos coño.....YAAAA joder YAAAA....



Puede que en unos años tengamos MIOTAs que no valdrán nada (como el 99% de las crypto actuales) ... Pero seremos felices... Algunos ... Eso dicen.


----------



## Frank_Frank (8 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> este es mi punto de vista:
> Ver archivo adjunto 653757



Soy de los pocos que comparte tu optimismo entre tanto pesimismo, yo invertí mis 20€ reglamentarios en iota por recomendación de un amigo que trabaja en big data y que tiene algo más que yo invertido, dice que no hay vuelta atrás en esto. Fijaos si estoy seguro que tengo otros 20€ en otras criptos, estoy por volverme loco, vender y pasarlo todo a iota.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## jm666 (8 May 2021)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> Soy de los pocos que comparte tu optimismo entre tanto pesimismo, yo invertí mis 20€ reglamentarios en iota por recomendación de un amigo que trabaja en big data y que tiene algo más que yo invertido, dice que no hay vuelta atrás en esto. Fijaos si estoy seguro que tengo otros 20€ en otras criptos, estoy por volverme loco, vender y pasarlo todo a iota.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



no es optimismo amijo , solo son datos 

espero que se te conviertan en 200 no obstante


----------



## Frank_Frank (9 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> no es optimismo amijo , solo son datos
> 
> espero que se te conviertan en 200 no obstante



Jajaja, según mi hamijo a final de año serán 400, pero yo también veo más los 200


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Tito Pulo (9 May 2021)

Gracias por el consejo, ya vendí hace semanas unas Iotas y las metí en ETH , ya que casi todo el cryptomundo pasa por su ecosistema.

No has fallado, has nombrado todas las que lo han petado y qué curioso lo siguen petando, MATIC, ETH, HOLO, 
Mientras que Iota sigue paralizada en los 2 y gracias, Ahí puede estar unos meses más perdiéndose la Bullrun más salvaje que jamás haya existido mientras ETH como ya dije llega a los 5k, Matic llegará a 1 y así con todas multiplicando día tras día, semana tras semana.


----------



## cholesfer (9 May 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Gracias por el consejo, ya vendí hace semanas unas Iotas y las metí en ETH , ya que casi todo el cryptomundo pasa por su ecosistema.
> 
> No has fallado, has nombrado todas las que lo han petado y qué curioso lo siguen petando, MATIC, ETH, HOLO,
> Mientras que Iota sigue paralizada en los 2 y gracias, Ahí puede estar unos meses más perdiéndose la Bullrun más salvaje que jamás haya existido mientras ETH como ya dije llega a los 5k, Matic llegará a 1 y así con todas multiplicando día tras día, semana tras semana.



Si, HOLO lo está petando mucho, hacia abajo será.


----------



## davitin (9 May 2021)

Eth a tope, llegará a los 10k con toda seguridad, va a ser el nuevo BTC.


----------



## Tito Pulo (9 May 2021)

Eth en 5000, Matic en 1,5 y ADA en 2 pero ya mismo.
Iota se quedará en los 2 unos meses más.


----------



## MetreroConDinero (9 May 2021)

Un abrazo a los del Doge, hoy no van a tener un buen día...

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Locoderemate (9 May 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Desde el mínimo ha subido más IOTA que ethereum, te guste o no. Otra cosa es que la comprases a 14 céntimos o a 5 dólares.



Como ves el bull run de btc. Hay luz azul? Yo me huelo que habra por lo que esta haciendo btc.


----------



## Parlakistan (9 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Como ves el bull run de btc. Hay luz azul? Yo me huelo que habra por lo que esta haciendo btc.



Yo veo que le queda cuerda para rato.


----------



## Tito Pulo (9 May 2021)

Habíamos hablado de Matic por aquí?
Pues ya ha pasado el dólar.
Y tiene su x70 o más desde mínimos.

Iota relajando indicadores.


----------



## Locoderemate (9 May 2021)

Y no has comprado???


----------



## cholesfer (9 May 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Habíamos hablado de Matic por aquí?
> Pues ya ha pasado el dólar.
> Y tiene su x70 o más desde mínimos.
> 
> Iota relajando indicadores.



No hay que hablar de Matic por aquí porque este es el hilo de IOTa.

Asi que si vas a escribir para no aportar nada y tocar los cojones, piénsatelo antes y así nos haces un favor a todos.


----------



## Frank_Frank (9 May 2021)

Iota llegará a su ath en junio, como dijo el agente smith, es inevitable


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## jjromero (9 May 2021)

Los que hicimos los deberes hace mucho tiempo pero no vendemos aún estando en beneficios porque creemos en sus posibilidades no necesitamos a este señor para que nos torture con sus lamentos.
Yo lo tengo en ignorados por mi salud mental desde hace mucho tiempo, os pediría (o rogaría) y es lo único que se me ocurre que hagáis lo mismo o al menos que no lo citeis.

Enviado desde mi Armor X7 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (9 May 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Habíamos hablado de Matic por aquí?
> Pues ya ha pasado el dólar.
> Y tiene su x70 o más desde mínimos.
> 
> Iota relajando indicadores.



Haré lo que hizo un forero y te meto al ignore por cansino.


----------



## orbeo (9 May 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Eth a tope, llegará a los 10k con toda seguridad, va a ser el nuevo BTC.



Mientras Iota la misma mierda de siempre.

Por cierto la migración a Chrisalys o como se escriba hecha en 2 minutos.


----------



## Nostalgia (9 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> este es mi punto de vista:
> Ver archivo adjunto 653757



yo pienso que el triangulo ya lo hemos roto, la proyección de la rotura de este sería sobre los 3.2, hemos apoyado también en la diagonal que hizo de resistencia y ahora es un soporte, también estamos por encima de el poc que es donde ha habido más volumen en determinado rango de tiempo, vamos que estoy alcista.


----------



## jm666 (9 May 2021)

Nostalgia dijo:


> yo pienso que el triangulo ya lo hemos roto, la proyección de la rotura de este sería sobre los 3.2, hemos apoyado también en la diagonal que hizo de resistencia y ahora es un soporte, también estamos por encima de el poc que es donde ha habido más volumen en determinado rango de tiempo, vamos que estoy alcista.
> Ver archivo adjunto 654637



Sí podría ser, lo que no me cuadra todavía es el BTC, por eso pienso que le pueda quedar un poquito.


----------



## MetreroConDinero (10 May 2021)

Bueno, pues me acabo de bajar del burro, repliego velas, recojo cable, tiro del freno de mano... A la mierda el HOLD, pillo mi pasta x5 y me piro.

Hace una semana leí que el día 12 de mayo sale publicada la inflación del dólar y que la posición de este iba a joderle la vida al BTC en el mismo momento, así que hoy día 11 digo "hasta luego".

Un besito a todos, y ciao

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Frank_Frank (10 May 2021)

Bajó de 2$, igual aprovecho y le meto 10 eurazos más ¿cómo lo veis?


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (10 May 2021)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> Bajó de 2$, igual aprovecho y le meto 10 eurazos más ¿cómo lo veis?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Hay una linea que dice que podría irse a 1,50$, pero depende de como vayas de cargado te puede compensar esperar o entrar en plan especulativo.

La volatilidad podría acabar de empezar, nunca se sabe, si BTC nos mete dos velas rojas semanales queda todo esto temblando.


----------



## Frank_Frank (10 May 2021)

MetreroConDinero dijo:


> Bueno, pues me acabo de bajar del burro, repliego velas, recojo cable, tiro del freno de mano... A la mierda el HOLD, pillo mi pasta x5 y me piro.
> 
> Hace una semana leí que el día 12 de mayo sale publicada la inflación del dólar y que la posición de este iba a joderle la vida al BTC en el mismo momento, así que hoy día 11 digo "hasta luego".
> 
> ...



También se dice que antes de este viernes Btc escalará hasta acercarse a los 60k, todo es jugársela al 50%


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## jm666 (10 May 2021)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> Bajó de 2$, igual aprovecho y le meto 10 eurazos más ¿cómo lo veis?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



podría ser el típico amago a la baja, si no lo es nos vamos al guano no obstante xD


----------



## davitin (10 May 2021)

Me cago en la puta ahora BTC se va por el caño....


----------



## Frank_Frank (10 May 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Hay una linea que dice que podría irse a 1,50$, pero depende de como vayas de cargado te puede compensar esperar o entrar en plan especulativo.
> 
> La volatilidad podría acabar de empezar, nunca se sabe, si BTC nos mete dos velas rojas semanales queda todo esto temblando.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 655478



Yo lo que tengo de iota lo guardo, mi intención es no vender. Compré por recomendación de un hamijo que cree a fe ciega en esto y cuya esperanza es retirarse en 3 años gracias a iota. Yo confío en él, pero lo que tú dices es cierto, si se va a guano guano, a vender y ya llegarán mejores tiempos.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Frank_Frank (10 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> podría ser el típico amago a la baja, si no lo es nos vamos al guano no obstante xD



Qué hacer, echarle unos eurillos más o esperar a ver si aún baja otro poquito, jajaja qué dilema 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## jm666 (10 May 2021)

Está saliendo del triángulo, no quisiera pasamre de listo, pero muchas veces para salir arriba va primero abajo.

(pero desde la barra del bar)


----------



## Frank_Frank (10 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Está saliendo del triángulo, no quisiera pasamre de listo, pero muchas veces para salir arriba va primero abajo.
> 
> (pero desde la barra del bar)



Ya he puesto dos órdenes de compra, una a 1,86 y otra a 1,60 (de 5€ cada una, of course) si se ejecuta alguna bien, sino pues nada


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Locoderemate (11 May 2021)

Nostalgia dijo:


> yo pienso que el triangulo ya lo hemos roto, la proyección de la rotura de este sería sobre los 3.2, hemos apoyado también en la diagonal que hizo de resistencia y ahora es un soporte, también estamos por encima de el poc que es donde ha habido más volumen en determinado rango de tiempo, vamos que estoy alcista.
> Ver archivo adjunto 654637



Bueno, parece qie continua dentro d l triangulo. Aun puede estar un par de dias. Veremos


----------



## paketazo (11 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Bueno, parece qie continua dentro d l triangulo. Aun puede estar un par de dias. Veremos



Parece que sigue dentro del triángulo, es verdad.


----------



## jm666 (11 May 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Parece que sigue dentro del triángulo, es verdad.
> Ver archivo adjunto 655949



No veo la hora de que salga de una vez xDDD


----------



## Locoderemate (12 May 2021)

Triangulando...
Por cierto, que sucede en el principal? Hay revolucion d shitcoins!!!


----------



## Azkenchack (12 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Triangulando...
> Por cierto, que sucede en el principal? Hay revolucion d shitcoins!!!



Si, se parece a los grupos de telegram de pumpeo....promocionando mierdas sin sentido....pero que el autor curiosamente va cargado



Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Suburban2 (12 May 2021)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Si, se parece a los grupos de telegram de pumpeo....promocionando mierdas sin sentido....pero que el autor curiosamente va cargado
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk



La cronologia breve del año en cryptos es Subidon de BTC y ETH---->la modita de las NFT's------>El dogcoin------>x25000 moneditas nuevas de perretes a $0.0000000000000012-------->Continuara'.....

IOTA mientras tanto, tracking los vaivenes de BTC & sujeta a anuncios de nuevos usos, ''partnership'' y un calendario mas serio (se supone).


----------



## Azkenchack (12 May 2021)

Ya, el tema es que le metes 50€ y si te sale bien, te sacas 200€.
Luego, le metes esos 200 a otra mierda, te sale bien y sacas 500.
Y entonces piensas...¿y si le meto esos 500 mas otros 1500? ¿le sacaré 10.000?
Pero al final, el cántaro va tanto a la fuente que se termina rompiendo.
Recuerda que para que tu ganes, otros tienen que perder... es difícil irse de una fiesta en la que hay barra libre pero en esta fiesta, los últimos terminan pagando las copas de todos.


Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Azkenchack (12 May 2021)

Cada uno que haga con su dinero lo quiera...pero si ya de por si, meter dinero en criptos es como jugar en un casino, meter dinero con estas mierdas es como darle dinero "al tonto de las estampitas"....y esperar a que otro te las compre....
Eso si, si sabes jugar tus cartas y te retiras a tiempo, puedes ganar dinero. Creo que estamos como en noviembre de 2017, que en cualquier cosa que te metieras, ganabas pero luego llegó enero, luego febrero....y el resto, es historia


Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Page (13 May 2021)

Elon quiere pumpear Iota, seremos el nuevo perrito, Chihuaiota.


----------



## T-34 (13 May 2021)

Ojala se acuerde de iota, ya habia empleados de tesla pendiente de iota cierto?


----------



## Pikabu (13 May 2021)

Bob Page dijo:


> Elon quiere pumpear Iota, seremos el nuevo perrito, Chihuaiota.



Muy de acuerdo. Elon pumpeando IOTA


----------



## Gian Gastone (13 May 2021)

NANO


----------



## kynes (13 May 2021)

Stellar XLM (creo que Elon está vinculado de alguna forma por ser socio de Stripe) o incluso XRP.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (13 May 2021)

Aprovecho el bajon para echarle 20.


----------



## davitin (13 May 2021)

Menuda hostia.


----------



## Locoderemate (13 May 2021)

Btc pinta mal


----------



## Gian Gastone (13 May 2021)

me encanta ver como sube NANO a 15$ y no poder depositarlo en los exchanges porque esta bloqueado desde hace mas de un mes.


----------



## Locoderemate (13 May 2021)

La grafica a 15min de btc pinta hch... Mas caidas??


----------



## Locoderemate (13 May 2021)

To the hellllll


----------



## paketazo (13 May 2021)

Se ha acercado a la zona de 1,55$ y ha salido disparada.

Ojo si se perdiera esa "super" resistencia.

Yo tengo pólvora lista, pero si pierde claramente los 1,50$ creo que se irá más abajo, incluso perderá probablemente 1$ si BTC no reacciona.

Recuerdo hace semanas comenté un fallo en BTC en los 19.000$, es posible que si en unos meses esto se vuelve bajista de largo plazo, esa sea la zona de referencia.

Por otra parte, la corrección era visto que llegaría, era solo cuestión de tiempo, y os recuerdo que las bajadas suelen ser proporcionales a las subidas. Y estas subidas en muchas coins han sido "demenciales"

Hay mucha gente en HODL, pero hay otra mucha que no dudará en apretar el botón de sell, y de esa gente, hay mucha en los últimos meses con jugosas plusvalías que no quieren perder.

Cautela, y si se vuelve bajista, pues a ir comprando la que guste, lo más abajo posible.

No creo que empiece un invierno criptográfico ya, sería muy fácil, pienso que tienen que torear a la gente para que recompre en estas bajadas antes de dejarla pillada unos años.


----------



## Frank_Frank (13 May 2021)

De entre las que caen (casi todas, esto ha sido una sangría, para que negarlo) está aguantando el tipo bastante bien. Yo soy de los pocos que tiene fe en iota de este foro y aunque llevo poco tiempo registrado, os he leído muchos meses. Btc recuperará e iota seguirá su camino y ese camino creo que conduce al éxito 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Locoderemate (13 May 2021)

To the helll... Y agarrado a mis iotas.


----------



## davitin (13 May 2021)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> De entre las que caen (casi todas, esto ha sido una sangría, para que negarlo) está aguantando el tipo bastante bien. Yo soy de los pocos que tiene fe en iota de este foro y aunque llevo poco tiempo registrado, os he leído muchos meses. Btc recuperará e iota seguirá su camino y ese camino creo que conduce al éxito
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Iota lo que tiene es una comunidad bastante fiel que holdea, muchísimos quedaron pillados desde el 2017....así que no creo que baje mucho a no ser que haya una bajada morrocotuda de BTC y la peña se cague.


----------



## jm666 (14 May 2021)

Ojo que el primer triángulo gordo, del que salimos, dice que tendríamos que llegar a 39.5K por abajo, IOTA a $1

En este primer triángulo intermedio, en el que estamos a punto de romper, si baja, llegaríamos a 44k, IOTA a 1.55, para luego supongo seguir bajando

no se que pasaría si sube, quizás se salve

a veces, en los triángulos, primero amaga que sube para bajar y viceversa, sed prudentes


----------



## paketazo (14 May 2021)

Esta lotería te obliga a tener siempre una parte en cash, y otra en hold. Sobre todo si quieres ir acumulando más de tu moneda favorita.

Imaginad que por el motivo que sea, esto se cae un 50% en una semana, ya sea con la excusa de la energía, o que viene un tsunami, o que quiebra un exchange grande...

Pensar en haber comprado a 2$ y en una semana verla en 1$ ... el propio BTC verlo a 65K y en una semana verlo a 33K??

No es que sea santo de mi devoción tener USD, pero al introducirlo como variable, nos obliga a tener un % del mismo por si sucede lo inesperado. Y si no sucede, pues como estamos servidos con lo que llevamos en HODL!!, pues no pasa nada.


----------



## Locoderemate (14 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Ojo que el primer triángulo gordo, del que salimos, dice que tendríamos que llegar a 39.5K por abajo, IOTA a $1
> 
> En este primer triángulo intermedio, en el que estamos a punto de romper, si baja, llegaríamos a 44k, IOTA a 1.55, para luego supongo seguir bajando
> 
> ...



A cuanto romperia por abajo en el intermedio?


----------



## Locoderemate (14 May 2021)

Agarrad bien los iotas que vamos...


----------



## jm666 (14 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> A cuanto romperia por abajo en el intermedio?



A ver yo tengo esto, es una aproximación, puede que no vaya abajo, o que caiga despacio o que no llegue al final, pero esto es lo que se ve:


----------



## Pimp (14 May 2021)

Iota es imposible que caiga es un proyecto muy solido y con buena tecnología, solo es un mal día para el mercado


----------



## davitin (14 May 2021)

Pero que triángulos ni que pollas, BTC está otra vez sobrepasando los 50k.


----------



## Locoderemate (14 May 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Iota es imposible que caiga es un proyecto muy solido y con buena tecnología, solo es un mal día para el mercado



To the hell amigo to the hell. Hay que leer a dante y preparase bien.


----------



## Locoderemate (14 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> A ver yo tengo esto, es una aproximación, puede que no vaya abajo, o que caiga despacio o que no llegue al final, pero esto es lo que se ve:
> Ver archivo adjunto 658368
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 658369



Si, ok
Ahora miraba y veo que llegamos ya a romper tres triangulos: 1h, 5h y semanal

Edito. Y diario tb


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (14 May 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Iota es imposible que caiga es un proyecto muy solido y con buena tecnología, solo es un mal día para el mercado



Es lo que tu has dicho, tener perspectiva y saber leer el mercado. Tener tus neo-shits para ir surfeando, y aparte estudiar lo otro a ver cualquier conviene mas a largo.


----------



## Locoderemate (14 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Si, ok
> Ahora miraba y veo que llegamos ya a romper tres triangulos: 1h, 5h y semanal
> 
> Edito. Y diario tb



Y a 5 minutos tb

Iota acaba de caer en el triangulo de las bermudas


----------



## Pimp (14 May 2021)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Es lo que tu has dicho, tener perspectiva y saber leer el mercado. Tener tus neo-shits para ir surfeando, y aparte estudiar lo otro a ver cualquier conviene mas a largo.



Claro si iota avance aunque ahora sea troll, seria el primero en comprar pero ahora es menos atractiva que una octogenaria con las dentadura postiza para fuera


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (14 May 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Claro si iota avance aunque ahora sea troll, seria el primero en comprar pero ahora es menos atractiva que una octogenaria con las dentadura postiza para fuera



Psche', en este momento esta muy lastrada por saberse los timings que se han marcado, fuera de los vaivenes tipicos y/o ''surprise announcements'', el movimiento es y seguira siendo el que llevamos viendo, eso si, si se cumpliesen los plazos y las promesas, la veo IMPARAPLA ... a nivel inversion, meramente por Hodlear, a mi hasta $2 y poco me parece razonable (mi precio promedio de compra ha sido $0.38) ... y esos son todos mis pensamientos sobre el tema, la verdad...


----------



## plus ultra (14 May 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> No es que sea santo de mi devoción tener USD, pero al introducirlo como variable, nos obliga a tener un % del mismo por si sucede lo inesperado. Y si no sucede, pues como estamos servidos con lo que llevamos en HODL!!, pues no pasa nada.



Alguna recomendación para tener USD en cartera fría?

Últimamente veo que no han salido con ataques a USDT como se le viene haciendo desde hace años y tengo la mosca detrás de la oreja, para mi que en cualquier momento (el menos pensado) sufrirá un ataque, por que como esta la cosa, para sacudir el árbol o se ataca a binance o se ataca a USDT.

Lo de estar moviendo CASH a cuenta bancaria y volviendo a pasar a cripto a veces es un poco "lioso".

He estado analizando un poco USDC y viendo los exchanges que la tienen adoptada me parece la mejor opción la pega es que es ERC-20.


----------



## Tito Pulo (14 May 2021)

Pues a mí me tiene hasta los los mismísimos.
Sé que se me volverá ha echar todo dios encima, pero me parece insufrible el comportamiento del precio durante estos meses de BULLRUN.
Se puede subir aún con BTC renqueante si el proyecto lo vale.
La red MATIC lo está demostrando,, lleva ya cerca del x100 mientras IOTA un ridículo x15 tirando largo.
También ADA nos ha comido la tostada y su subida continuada así lo demuestra.
Te pones una gráfica de estas y de Iota en mensual y te das cuenta de lo penoso del desempeño de Iota en la Altseason.
Esto es así duela a quien le duela.
Ahora ya incluso hablamos de posibilidades de visitar los 1,55 , incluso el dólar , cuando en otras solo se ven precios y objetivos muy al alza.

Equivocación sería decirlo muy suave , confiar en este proyecto ha sido una tumba para mi inversión en la Bullrun más salvaje de la historia, NO HAY MAS.

He vendido parte de mis IOTAS y las he metido en algunas Shits en las que espero obtener mucho más retorno , en unos meses veré si ha sido acertado, pero de momento y eso ya indica mucho del momento penoso de Iota, esas Shits me generan más ilusión que está maldita establecoin de los cojones.


----------



## Beborn (14 May 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Equivocación sería decirlo muy suave , confiar en este proyecto ha sido una tumba para mi inversión en la Bullrun más salvaje de la historia, NO HAY MAS.



Tu problema, y el de muchos en este hilo, es tenerle un amor a IOTA poco menos que comparable al que se le tiene a tu pareja.
Eso es totamente y absolutamente ABSURDO.

Ademas la mayoria en este hilo repiten como loros el lema de que IOTA es un proyecto fantastico pero apuesto a que luego no saben describir pormenorizadamente el por que es tan maravilloso.

Solo hay una cripto a la que tenerle amor incondicional en el largo plazo: BITCOIN.

El resto, para mi son putis. Y sobre todo, nunca jamas, compro el slogan de "ejjj que es muy buen proyectooo".


----------



## Beborn (14 May 2021)

Por cierto, hay otro hilo de fundamentalistas con el mismo problema: los seguidores de la religion XRP.


----------



## kynes (14 May 2021)

Beborn dijo:


> Por cierto, hay otro hilo de fundamentalistas con el mismo problema: los seguidores de la religion XRP.



No blasfemes! 

0:23 


¿Hablan de IOTA en la CNN? Pues eso... habrá que mandarle un tweet a Elon Musk para que conozca las virtudes de IOTA


----------



## paketazo (14 May 2021)

plus ultra dijo:


> Alguna recomendación para tener USD en cartera fría?
> 
> Últimamente veo que no han salido con ataques a USDT como se le viene haciendo desde hace años y tengo la mosca detrás de la oreja, para mi que en cualquier momento (el menos pensado) sufrirá un ataque, por que como esta la cosa, para sacudir el árbol o se ataca a binance o se ataca a USDT.
> 
> ...



USDC u PAXOS es lo que me parece más auditado y "fiable" dentro de esta chiringuitada.

Si ya quieres jugártela, pues metes en AAVE o Compound los USDC que ahora rondan un 7% anual.



Beborn dijo:


> Tu problema, y el de muchos en este hilo, es tenerle un amor a IOTA poco menos que comparable al que se le tiene a tu pareja.
> Eso es totamente y absolutamente ABSURDO.
> 
> Ademas la mayoria en este hilo repiten como loros el lema de que IOTA es un proyecto fantastico pero apuesto a que luego no saben describir pormenorizadamente el por que es tan maravilloso.
> ...



Eso me pasaba a mi las primeras etapas como inversor en bolsa, hasta que me di cuenta cuales eran mis objetivos reales.

Con IOTA es algo diferente, pues el proyecto está muy verde y necesita madurar, así que la decisión es o esperar a que madure y ver si sirve, pagando 10 veces más, o jugártela ahora a sabiendas de que puedes quedarte pillado años, o incluso perderlo todo.

Pero enamorarse de una inversión que no sea una mujer joven y guapa... no lo veo... y una mujer joven y guapa, no es una inversión, es un pozo sin fondo.


----------



## Beborn (14 May 2021)

Se acabó, al puto ignore, por subnormal.


----------



## Tito Pulo (15 May 2021)

ADA. 2,18
MATIC 1,8

Y la maravilla tecnologíca que va ha pasar la Bullrun dormida 1,93 ...todo en orden.


----------



## Tito Pulo (15 May 2021)

ADA ......2,30
IOTA......1,87

Después todas han subido igual.
Y no se puede decir nada.
Pues hay que darse cuenta de la mierda de Bullrun que estámos viviendo con Iota.
Todos ricos o por lo menos ganando pasta menos los que han confiado en Iota 
Menudo Bluff Chrysalis
Los ATH duplicados y triplicados en casi todas.
Y la castaña esta a más de un X3 del suyo de 2017.
ACOJONANTE


----------



## davitin (15 May 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> ADA ......2,30
> IOTA......1,87
> 
> Después todas han subido igual.
> ...



Joder macho callate ya la puta boca solo se te lee a ti en el puto hilo lo tienes monopolizado, das la brasa peor que caplhan y el Negrofuturo de los huevos que eran dos pesados también.


----------



## Amapizpis (15 May 2021)

Posted by
u/RIOT_DO_SOMETHING

4 days ago


*IOTA: Pumponomics from outer space literally no one saw coming. T minus 3 weeks.*







La oportunidad rara vez golpea dos veces.
Es hora de conectar los puntos que nadie ve más que yo.
*Dale 3 minutos y lee hasta el final* . *Si no tiene 3 minutos, pase a la última parte "Esta es mi suposición".*
Seamos realistas, si estás casado con un proyecto, no llegarás muy lejos en este espacio. Esta no es una publicación profesional de IOTA. Esta es mi apuesta callejera.
En 2012, fue Quarkcoin. Hace 3 años era ICO. Hace 10 meses, al promedio de Joe no le importaba un poco NFT, apostar y Defi era el boleto para salir de la clase media.
Y mañana será otra cosa, probablemente no de cuatro patas.
¡El dinero se mueve rápido en este grupo de degens!
Hay personas que han ganado más dinero en este espacio del que jamás podrían gastar y hoy, permítanme aclarar por qué se está gestando algo en la olla de IOTA que producirá los próximos millonarios. Algo que te perdiste.
Si los fanáticos de IOTA o DOT aparecen en la sección de comentarios, ignórelos.
Esta es una suposición difícil motivada únicamente por el ROI.
Pero si es cierto, será responsable de más millonarios de IOTA en los próximos 2 meses de los que Peter Schiff puede tuitear contra Bitcoin.
La palabra de la hora es: *incentivo* .
IOTA promete mucho. Proyecto de tercera generación. Máquina para yadda yadda, microtransacciones, sin comisiones. Lo entendemos.
Como tiburón capital, nada podría estar más lejos de mi mente que comprender cada matiz de un protocolo, porque no estoy aquí para propagar una creencia, excepto que hay pocas razones para desdeñar la bendición del ROI. "In it for the tech" es una mentira. En este mundo, el dinero es dios y ahora es nuestro turno.
Algunos hechos antes de empezar la música.

El ATH de IOTA ronda los $ 5 en el mundo occidental. Mucho más alto en Corea del Sur ($ 18). Actualmente, IOTA está en $ 2. No necesita una bola de cristal para comprender que el riesgo de una inversión de IOTA es menor que si invierte en proyectos publicitados con ATH en abril. El potencial alcista es mucho mayor con IOTA y lo que viene. Tengan paciencia conmigo.
IOTA está a punto de descentralizarse por completo.
La prueba sobresaliente está aquí en 2-3 semanas, déjeme llamarla Milestone X. La red de prueba Nectar. 2-3 semanas.
Desde la actualización de IOTA Chrysalis, innumerables gigantes tecnológicos han prometido solidaridad y productos en IOTA debido a su punto de venta único: transacciones gratuitas.
Milestone X le dará FOMO galáctico a cualquier inversor por debajo de 3 por mil. Salud. Puedes beberlo, pero esta resaca será cara, créeme.
Espera, ¿Milestone X?
Los escucho gritar: " _¿A cuál de esos idiotas se le ocurrió una nueva quimera que no traerá nada más que risas?" _*Esto es tan diferente* .
Milestone X es la red de prueba incentivada Nectar, la que construyen para demostrar que la descentralización funciona en IOTA antes de que llegue a la red principal. ¿Sabes, el que todos estaban esperando? Si esto funciona, IOTA será un competidor terrible para la mayoría de los proyectos. *Pero este no es el punto que estoy tratando de hacer, hasta aquí, no surgió nada nuevo.*
Déjame aclarar.
La Fundación IOTA ya habló sobre activos digitales y tokenización antes, mencionaron una red de prueba incentivada varias veces. Recuerde mis palabras, el token de IOTA es su llave a un nuevo mundo de tokens. Después de todos estos años, IOTA finalmente intensifica su juego.
¿Y ahora qué?
¿Conoce Polkadot y Kusama, la cadena canaria / testnet para DOT? Lo mismo con IOTA y Nectar.
Como dos guisantes en una olla.
Si has estado en la comunidad de Polkadot por un tiempo, sabes que IOTA está aprendiendo de su experiencia, diablos, hablan de eso todos los días. Nunca cambie un sistema en ejecución, ¿verdad? La Fundación IOTA habla de Polkadot con demasiada frecuencia. No puede ser una coincidencia.
Bien por mí, bien por todos reconociendo lo siguiente:
*Aquí está mi conjetura.*
IOTA anunciará una red de prueba incentivada.
El néctar será para IOTA lo que Kusama es para Polkadot. Antes de que se anunciara Kusama, la gente llevó al DOT a nuevas alturas. *Porque fue como un lanzamiento aéreo* . La gente compró DOT y recibió la misma cantidad en KSM, IIRC.
Ahora, Kusama, la red de prueba, cotiza en grandes intercambios con una capitalización de mercado de más de $ 3 mil millones. Estos tokens son valiosos y hay una gran comunidad a su alrededor. La mejor testnet incentivada. IOTA copiará este movimiento y nos hará felices a muchos, si tienes iotas hasta entonces.
Y si esto funciona, habrá un clamor absoluto porque el trilema de escalabilidad está resuelto. Descentralización, escalabilidad, seguridad. Todo en uno, todo en IOTA.
Marque.estas.palabras.
DOT pasó de $ 5 a aproximadamente $ 50, pero no tenían coordicidio.
Veremos el aumento más sorprendente de una criptomoneda desde ETH.
IOTA a $ 50 no es una quimera. Es el resultado de la codicia y los incentivos. Así es como funciona el mundo. 2-3 semanas.

99% de votos a favor
383 Comentarios





nivel 1
spaceman77
Hace 3 días
IOTA también está saliendo de un período de acumulación Wyckoff de 2 años. Un movimiento ascendente explosivo es una posibilidad clara.



2-3 semanas = plazo maximo 1 de junio

El triangulo IOTA/BTC romperia el 28 de mayo:





¡ATENSE LOS CINTURONES!



Y ya solo faltaria que Elon Musk la apoyase minimamente para irnos no to the moon, TO THE MARS!!!!!!!!


----------



## paketazo (15 May 2021)

No necesitamos a Muskito pumpeando a IOTA, todo lo que toca ese payaso termina siendo un juguete roto para muchos que le siguen el juego.

Ya cuando ha sacado la mierda de la minería en BTC, un notas que se dedica a poner chatarra en órbita, usar baterías de litio en sus coches a sabiendas del costo de su minería y reciclaje, amén de que los componentes industriales que usa para ser empleados como partes de sus vehículos consumen cantidades ingentes de energía en su creación.

IOTA ha de generar una demanda de uso, no una demanda especulativa fomentada por un bufón.

Me imagino que en sus empresas deben estar hasta los cojones de él, que lanza ideas al aire, y luego son los verdaderos genios y creadores los que le han asesorado sobre esas ideas, y ven como él se lleva la fama y la pasta.


----------



## Amapizpis (15 May 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> No necesitamos a Muskito pumpeando a IOTA, todo lo que toca ese payaso termina siendo un juguete roto para muchos que le siguen el juego.
> 
> Ya cuando ha sacado la mierda de la minería en BTC, un notas que se dedica a poner chatarra en órbita, usar baterías de litio en sus coches a sabiendas del costo de su minería y reciclaje, amén de que los componentes industriales que usa para ser empleados como partes de sus vehículos consumen cantidades ingentes de energía en su creación.
> 
> ...



No lo necesitamos, y llegaremos a la luna sin el, es el sino de IOTA y no me cabe ninguna duda de que pasara.

Pero un buen pumpeo suyo podria ponerle la guinda al pastel y catapultarnos hasta arriba, aunque luego baje, ¿Que mas da? yo no me caso con nadie y tengo claro que aqui hay que amasar la maxima cantidad de dinero hasta septiembre-octubre y luego desaparecer.


----------



## Covid-8M (15 May 2021)

A mi me ha entrado ataque de panico y he retirado el principal. Me han venido flashes de otros tiempos. Al menos esta vez no palmare pasta.


----------



## paketazo (15 May 2021)

Tu crees que un tío inteligente se dedicaría a hacer de bufón por este mundillo como un niño estilo "pimp" bombeando las mierdas que ha comprado unos días antes?

Los tíos inteligentes se dejan ver poco, Armstrong, winklevoss, changpeng ... tíos visionarios que han creado imperios y no necesitan dar charlas de que van a revolucionar el mundo, si no que simplemente lo cambian, y no precisan colgarse medallas.

Muskito es un ególatra que necesita estar en el candelero, en cierta medida sus movimientos me recuerdan al que se iba a cortar el rabo si el BTC no tocaba un millón de dólares, y lo que demostró es no tener palabra, y ser un simple mercenario que cambió su honor y palabra por dinero.


----------



## davitin (15 May 2021)

Amapizpis dijo:


> Posted by
> u/RIOT_DO_SOMETHING
> 
> 4 days ago
> ...



Quien dice todas esas cosas bonitas? En 2 o 3 semanas va a pasar todo eso?


----------



## Valencianin (15 May 2021)

De todo lo que he leído, esto es lo que me parece que tiene más sentido y lo que creo que ha pasado.


----------



## Gian Gastone (15 May 2021)

bueno veo que ha cundido el panico, yo soy unpobreton , tenngo 2 giotas a hold desde 2018 y 1Gi para especular dede 2021. Esto solo es un juego de la Matrix.


----------



## Thundercat (16 May 2021)

Musk ya tenía BTC desde hace tiempo, es imposible que el tío que creó Paypal no supiera lo que es Bitcoin antes que nosotros.


----------



## Amapizpis (16 May 2021)

Hoy nuevos maximos anuales respecto a BTC

Segun Bitcoin al dia en nada tendriamos subidon a maximos del BTC, con IOTA fuerte esto nos dejaria en minimo 3$

Si se cumplen los pronosticos IOTA podria romper al alza e irse TO THE MARS






TIK TOK TO THE MAARS!!: posible subida brvtal de IOTA a 50$ para dentro de 15 dias!!!! (1 de junio) (ahora a 1.85$)


Posted by u/RIOT_DO_SOMETHING 4 days ago IOTA: Pumponomics from outer space literally no one saw coming. T minus 3 weeks. La oportunidad rara vez golpea dos veces. Es hora de conectar los puntos que nadie ve más que yo. Dale 3 minutos y lee hasta el final . Si no tiene 3 minutos, pase a la...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Locoderemate (16 May 2021)

Tarde o temprano rompera... Ahora o en un año... Mejor ahora, pero no problema.


----------



## Snowball (16 May 2021)

Forbes nos nombra









6 criptos que demandam menos energia que o bitcoin para a Tesla - Forbes Brasil


Segundo a Universidade de Cambridge, apenas em 10 de maio, a mineração de BTC utilizou cerca de 148 mil gwh




forbes.com.br


----------



## Snowball (16 May 2021)

Outra oportunidade que vale mencionar é iota, que busca suprir limitações do blockchain. Enquanto a rede bitcoin consegue processar apenas sete transações por segundo, o modelo do iota, chamado de DAG (directed acyclic graph) garante que para cada transação adicionada, duas novas são confirmadas. Rafael Presa, Market Developer da Iota Foundation, explica que “a nossa cripto consegue processar 600 milhões de transações para a mesma quantidade de energia gasta em uma única transação de bitcoin. Pelo que sabemos, isso é até 10x menos energia que o nano.


----------



## Ds_84 (16 May 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Outra oportunidade que vale mencionar é iota, que busca suprir limitações do blockchain. Enquanto a rede bitcoin consegue processar apenas sete transações por segundo, o modelo do iota, chamado de DAG (directed acyclic graph) garante que para cada transação adicionada, duas novas são confirmadas. Rafael Presa, Market Developer da Iota Foundation, explica que “a nossa cripto consegue processar 600 milhões de transações para a mesma quantidade de energia gasta em uma única transação de bitcoin. Pelo que sabemos, isso é até 10x menos energia que o nano.



o brigado!


----------



## Leondomado (16 May 2021)

Me he perdido algo? Cuenta cuenta


----------



## jm666 (16 May 2021)

bueno parece que IOTA se ha liberado del malvado triángulo, veremos de que es capaz ahora 


LIBERTAAaD!!!!!!


----------



## Frank_Frank (16 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> bueno parece que IOTA se ha liberado del malvado triángulo, veremos de que es capaz ahora
> 
> 
> LIBERTAAaD!!!!!!



Está subiendo el volumen (más de un 100% con respecto a ayer) eso solo puede significar que va a intentar escalar precio a partir de mañana, el problema va a ser bitcoin, si no acompaña, tal y como le ha pasado las 2 últimas veces y parece que va a volver a pasar, se desinflará el volumen y vuelta a los 2$

Es la maldición de iota 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## jm666 (16 May 2021)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> Está subiendo el volumen (más de un 100% con respecto a ayer) eso solo puede significar que va a intentar escalar precio a partir de mañana, el problema va a ser bitcoin, si no acompaña, tal y como le ha pasado las 2 últimas veces y parece que va a volver a pasar, se desinflará el volumen y vuelta a los 2$
> 
> Es la maldición de iota
> 
> ...



BTC está cayendo como loco ahora mismo, si todo va bien y toca los 46 o cerca entonces, no se hasta cuando, pero creo que vamos arriba otra vez


----------



## jm666 (16 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> BTC está cayendo como loco ahora mismo, si todo va bien y toca los 46 o cerca entonces, no se hasta cuando, pero creo que vamos arriba otra vez



Veremos si no me equivoco, al principio dije que llegaría a 44k pero recalculando vi cerca de 46k, crucemos dedos
no va a parar hasta llegar , cuando llega se libera ....


----------



## Dula (16 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Veremos si no me equivoco, al principio dije que llegaría a 44k pero recalculando vi cerca de 46k, crucemos dedos
> no va a parar hasta llegar , cuando llega se libera ....



¿Y si sigue hacia abajo? No quiero ni pensar en la masacre de todas las altcoins.


----------



## Integer (16 May 2021)

Por lo pronto hemos llegado a 4575 satoshis en binance.

No los olíamos desde junio de 2019. Le vamos ganando terreno.

Ahora falta que BTC vuelva a subir y nos haga de trampolín.


----------



## jm666 (16 May 2021)

Dula dijo:


> ¿Y si sigue hacia abajo? No quiero ni pensar en la masacre de todas las altcoins.



bueno, todo puede ser, yo solo digo lo que veo en el técnico

sería una auténtica masacre no obstante xDDD

de todas formas IOTA sigue en $2, ha aguantado como una campeona, creo que se lo bate bastante por ahora, está claro que si BTC se va a 0 todo el mercado va a 0 y el SP500 mañana se va a la mierda y China le declara la guerra a EEUU y nos vamos todos al guano
incluido los de los metales, aunque luego en el madmax podría ser una ventaja junto con la gasolina


----------



## Frank_Frank (16 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Veremos si no me equivoco, al principio dije que llegaría a 44k pero recalculando vi cerca de 46k, crucemos dedos
> no va a parar hasta llegar , cuando llega se libera ....



 https://twitter.com/deribitinsights/status/1393347706551164929?s=21
Aquí un visionario ha apostado 250M de $ a que bitcoin baja de 45k para el 21 de este mes y si eso ocurre iota no despega


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## jm666 (16 May 2021)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> Aquí un visionario ha apostado 250M de $ a que bitcoin baja de 45k para el 21 de este mes y si eso ocurre iota no despega
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



creo que ya estamos fuera, a ver si confirma ...

pos va ser q no


----------



## Locoderemate (16 May 2021)

Hoy se caera fuerte. To the helll... Agarrado a mis iotas


----------



## jm666 (16 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Hoy se caera fuerte. To the helll... Agarrado a mis iotas



no ha caido tanto, hace unos días estaríamos mucho mas abajo, en el guano diría yo y seguimos en $1.97 ..... xD

o sube ahora o nos vamos por abajo de 45k


----------



## Locoderemate (16 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> no ha caido tanto, hace unos días estaríamos mucho mas abajo, en el guano diría yo y seguimos en $1.97 ..... xD
> 
> o sube ahora o nos vamos por abajo de 45k



Hablo d btc... Y lo veo mal.
To the hellll y yo agarrado a mis iotas


----------



## jm666 (16 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Hablo d btc... Y lo veo mal.
> To the hellll y yo agarrado a mis iotas



en $2 y BTC en 46 pinta en oros


----------



## Locoderemate (16 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> en $2 y BTC en 46 pinta en oros



Yo estoy contento con iota. Era o iota o btc... Y acerte. Total, voy a largo


----------



## Locoderemate (16 May 2021)

De momento btc aguantando los 45k$

Pero tiene pinta de q en breve caera hacia 40k$... Luego podria volver a subir con nuevas fuerzas.

De momento, pues, to the helll y agarrado a mis iotas


----------



## Snowball (16 May 2021)




----------



## jm666 (16 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> De mayo mento btc aguantando los 45k$
> 
> Pero tiene pinta de q en breve caera hacia 40k$... Luego podria volver a subir con nuevas fuerzas.
> 
> De momento, pues, to the helll y agarrado a mis iotas



yo le ha calculado de 44.2 a 43.7 , cvamos a ver porque todavía no se ha quedado a gusto ...


----------



## Locoderemate (16 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> yo le ha calculado de 44.2 a 43.7 , cvamos a ver porque todavía no se ha quedado a gusto ...



Pues eso,, pero no se si sera hoy o en unos dias


----------



## jm666 (16 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Pues eso,, pero no se si sera hoy o en unos dias



yo le doy 10 m xD


----------



## Amapizpis (16 May 2021)

Si baja de 43k se rompe el soporte y nos vamos (vais, yo estoy fuera de todo, ya he perdido bastante hoy) a la mierda


----------



## jm666 (16 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> yo le doy 10 m xD





Amapizpis dijo:


> Si baja de 43k se rompe el soporte y nos vamos (vais, yo estoy fuera de todo, ya he perdido bastante hoy) a la mierda



biueno es una forma de hablar, pero es muy cabezota y hasta que no lo consiga no va a parar, si resuelve este último mini banderín hacia abajo cro que llegamos , mientras antes llegue mejor y podemo sempezar a subir.

si no se va por debajo claro xD

pero no creo


----------



## Locoderemate (16 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> biueno es una forma de hablar, pero es muy cabezota y hasta que no lo consiga no va a parar, si resuelve este último mini banderín hacia abajo cro que llegamos , mientras antes llegue mejor y podemo sempezar a subir.
> 
> si no se va por debajo claro xD
> 
> pero no creo



Yontb pienso que tiene que ir a buscar 42k... Y cuanto antes mejor... Pero no se si sera hoy


----------



## Locoderemate (16 May 2021)

Pues le pone ganas!!!

To the helll, y yo agarrado a mis iotas


----------



## jm666 (16 May 2021)

esèro que sea el 43.7 porque el 44.2 no era xD


----------



## Locoderemate (16 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> esèro que sea el 43.7 porque el 44.2 no era xD



De momento aguanta... No se


----------



## davitin (16 May 2021)

Otra vez por debajo de 1.90 y BTC a saber a dónde caerá.


----------



## jm666 (16 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> De momento aguanta... No se



tal vez se ha cansado de una vez, no ha tocado el 43.7 pero aproximado

pos va ser q no xd


----------



## Thundercat (16 May 2021)

IOTA se muere esta noche jajaja


----------



## jm666 (16 May 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> IOTA se muere esta noche jajaja



yo creo q se va 2.30 en cuanto btc deje de hacer el tonto xD(espero que pare de bajar  )


----------



## _______ (16 May 2021)

ha caido un 33% creo que esta a punto de nivelarse o rebotar en un nivel cercano, es un buen momento para entrar


----------



## davitin (16 May 2021)

A cuánto va a llegar BTC?


----------



## jm666 (16 May 2021)

_______ dijo:


> ha caido un 33% creo que esta a punto de nivelarse o rebotar en un nivel cercano, es un buen momento para entrar



sip parece que rompe la tendencia , a ver este ultimo mini banderin si va arriba....


----------



## jm666 (16 May 2021)

davitin dijo:


> A cuánto va a llegar BTC?



guena pregunta


----------



## Locoderemate (16 May 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> IOTA se muere esta noche jajaja



To the hell no es morirse.... Hay que pasar por estas pruebas de fuego.

Todo el mundo crypto tiritando y iota ahi, mejor que ayer.


----------



## jm666 (16 May 2021)

pues este era el triángulo pequeño, el grande nos llevaba por debajo de 40k, no sé si se cumplirá , creo que de momento no, pero habrá que estar atento a noticias y análisis varios...


----------



## jm666 (16 May 2021)

espero que no hemos cantado victopria muy rápido, sube malditoooo xDD


----------



## jm666 (17 May 2021)

Quiero escribir esto a modo de análisis por si alguien le interesa o le sabe sacar provecho.

Dije que BTC iba a 44K, no tiene mucho mérito, tan solo medí el triángulo y proyecté la base sobre el punto done rompe mas o menos, aunque a veces algunos triángulos son difíciles porque no están formados del todo y pueden dar lugar a errores, en este caso era bastante claro salvo no estás seguro del tamaño de la base y supone bastante diferencia.

Pero qué paso con IOTA?, dije que iba a $1.55 y ni siquiera se le aproximó, no obstante creo que mi error fue que no tuve en cuenta el ratio BTC/IOTA , si hubiera estado sola seguramente hubiera acertado, pero al depender del valor con BTC ya no es lo mismo.

El caso es que cuando veo vídeos o análisis de IOTA nadie tiene en cuenta el BTC, la miden como si estuviera aislada en el mundo pero esto no es así.

Creo que es interesante para futuras ocasiones tener en cuenta esto y ver si este valor está en un triángulo, qué tendencia tiene y cuáles son las perspectivas de diferentes análisis sobre IOTA/FIAT pero también sobre IOTA/BTC, creo que con esto se podría mejorar mucho mas la predicción de IOTA pero de otras también.


----------



## Nostalgia (17 May 2021)

pues contra el par btc si se ve bastante bonito


----------



## davitin (17 May 2021)

Se va todo a la mierda amigos.


----------



## davitin (17 May 2021)

Bueno, parece que la sangría a parado y ha habido un pequeño rebote, estamos en 1.95$, tampoco estamos tan mal....yo no vendo que luego sube de repente y se me queda cara de gilipollas.


----------



## jm666 (17 May 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Bueno, parece que la sangría a parado y ha habido un pequeño rebote, estamos en 1.95$, tampoco estamos tan mal....yo no vendo que luego sube de repente y se me queda cara de gilipollas.



Sí al final no ha sido para tanto, aunque yo creo que se ha quedao con las ganas del 38k, supongo que ahora tendremos un tiempo mas o menos tranquilos 

la buena noticia IOTA/BTC 4300, buen dato


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (17 May 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Bueno, parece que la sangría a parado y ha habido un pequeño rebote, estamos en 1.95$, tampoco estamos tan mal....yo no vendo que luego sube de repente y se me queda cara de gilipollas.



Tu vende y quedate tranquilo.


----------



## calamatron (17 May 2021)

Siempre la misma mierda.
No pasamos de 2,2 ni a la de dios.
Ranking 32 y algunos diciendo q aguanta bien,q poca verguenza.


----------



## Snowball (17 May 2021)

calamatron dijo:


> Siempre la misma mierda.
> No pasamos de 2,2 ni a la de dios.
> Ranking 32 y algunos diciendo q aguanta bien,q poca verguenza.



Vended y os quitais de comeduras de cabeza


----------



## davitin (17 May 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Vended y os quitais de comeduras de cabeza



Y entonces con que cojones me entretengo en la garita?


----------



## zeng (17 May 2021)

calamatron dijo:


> Siempre la misma mierda.
> No pasamos de 2,2 ni a la de dios.
> Ranking 32 y algunos diciendo q aguanta bien,q poca verguenza.



Mientras aguante lo suficiente para no dudar de los fundamentales a mi me vale. Veo máxima ansia cortoplacista. Con Chrysalis se ha demostrado que hasta que iota no se descentralice, su precio no va a subir, así que olvidaros de pelotazos a corto plazo con iota. Para eso ya están lo memecoins.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pimp (17 May 2021)




----------



## orbeo (17 May 2021)

calamatron dijo:


> Siempre la misma mierda.
> No pasamos de 2,2 ni a la de dios.
> Ranking 32 y algunos diciendo q aguanta bien,q poca verguenza.



Hombre, por lo menos no está a 0,25...


----------



## Locoderemate (17 May 2021)

Bueno... Btc sigue corrigiendo. Creo que quiere llegar a 40k o asi

To the hell with my iotas


----------



## Locoderemate (17 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Quiero escribir esto a modo de análisis por si alguien le interesa o le sabe sacar provecho.
> 
> Dije que BTC iba a 44K, no tiene mucho mérito, tan solo medí el triángulo y proyecté la base sobre el punto done rompe mas o menos, aunque a veces algunos triángulos son difíciles porque no están formados del todo y pueden dar lugar a errores, en este caso era bastante claro salvo no estás seguro del tamaño de la base y supone bastante diferencia.
> 
> ...



Se ha jodido el triángulo diario??? Como lo ves?

Ayer lo rompio por arriba, hoy por abajo...


----------



## jm666 (17 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Se ha jodido el triángulo diario??? Como lo ves?
> 
> Ayer lo rompio por arriba, hoy por abajo...



creo que BTC no se ha quedado agusto, creo que quiere llegar por debajo de 40k, no sé si 38 o 36 quizas y hasta que eno lo consiga no va a parar de tocar las narices xD


----------



## Frank_Frank (17 May 2021)

El mercado está todo en la eMe y se va a pegar así por lo que parece todo lo que queda de mes (la apuesta de 250M$ a que Btc el día 21 está por debajo de 45k ni cotiza) no es cosa exclusiva de iota. Yo por mi parte sigo en ello y no voy a vender, si me equivoco y pierdo, pues pierdo y sino, pues genial, así van estas cosas


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## jm666 (17 May 2021)

si se repite el mismo patrón de ayer, por hoy está listo, si encontró su mínimo iremos arriba , si no, en unas horas volverá a buscarlo.

(desde la barra del bar)


----------



## jm666 (17 May 2021)

si veis la caida de ayer comparada con hoy se parecen mucho, siguen un mismo patrón, pero en pequeño y a cámara rápida, me juego que hara el mismo triángulo y volverá a caer en un rato, (si no encontró el mínimo)

(ya perdido del bar)


----------



## Locoderemate (17 May 2021)

Mirando grafico btc a 1h me parece que btc hara un hch inverso. Por tanto en dos dias igual ya subimos...


----------



## Locoderemate (17 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> si veis la caida de ayer comparada con hoy se parecen mucho, siguen un mismo patrón, pero en pequeño y a cámara rápida, me juego que hara el mismo triángulo y volverá a caer en un rato, (si no encontró el mínimo)
> 
> (ya perdido del bar)



Como he dicho en el post anterior, btc esta marcando ya un hombro cabeza hombro inverso. Subira hasta 45-47k, otra caida y ya subida fuerte


----------



## Locoderemate (17 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> si se repite el mismo patrón de ayer, por hoy está listo, si encontró su mínimo iremos arriba , si no, en unas horas volverá a buscarlo.
> 
> (desde la barra del bar)



Y si miramos grafico d btc a un dia parece que tabien se va a marcar la misma figura. Por tanto es de esperar subida hadta 50-60k, otra bajadita y luego... Bull run!?!?


----------



## paketazo (17 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Y si miramos grafico d btc a un dia parece que tabien se va a marcar la misma figura. Por tanto es de esperar subida hadta 50-60k, otra bajadita y luego... Bull run!?!?



O eso, o 18.000$ en 2 o 3 meses.


----------



## Locoderemate (17 May 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> O eso, o 18.000$ en 2 o 3 meses.



Si hiciera eso se volveria a disparar para arriba, creo


----------



## paketazo (17 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Si hiciera eso se volveria a disparar para arriba, creo



O igual subiría de 18 a 24 y bajaría a 20 y subiría a 22 y bajaría a 19 y subiría a 26 ... así durante año y medio antes de retomar una posible subida sostenida a buscar nuevos ATH en 2023/2024

Hay muchos pardillos nuevos que han entrado que hay que desplumar...que al fin y al cabo, de eso se trata siempre este tipo de juegos.

^Pero por mi que busque ATH este mismo año, pero hay que estar preparado para ambas posibilidades.


----------



## jm666 (17 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Y si miramos grafico d btc a un dia parece que tabien se va a marcar la misma figura. Por tanto es de esperar subida hadta 50-60k, otra bajadita y luego... Bull run!?!?



yo me refería a esto:



déjame mirar lo que tú dices


----------



## jm666 (17 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Como he dicho en el post anterior, btc esta marcando ya un hombro cabeza hombro inverso. Subira hasta 45-47k, otra caida y ya subida fuerte
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 661295



pues no logro verlo


----------



## Locoderemate (17 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> pues no logro verlo



Voy con el movil. A ver si le saco foto


----------



## Locoderemate (17 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> pues no logro verlo



Grafico a una hora. 
He señalado el posible hombro y cabeza... Ahora subiria un poca para volver a bajar menos q en la cabeza, formar el 2n hombro y subir fuerte arriba


----------



## jm666 (17 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Grafico a una hora.
> He señalado el posible hombro y cabeza... Ahora subiria un poca para volver a bajar menos q en la cabeza, formar el 2n hombro y subir fuerte arriba



ah vale, sí puede ser, pero creo que va tocar mínimos ahora primero ....


----------



## Locoderemate (17 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> pues no logro verlo



Grafico a un dia.

Otro posible hombro-cabeza inverso en btc. Si es asi, ahora tocaria subida, quizas hasta 50-60k en 10-20dias, bajadita bor debajo de 50k y... Bull run?


----------



## Locoderemate (17 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Grafico a un dia.
> 
> Otro posible hombro-cabeza inverso en btc. Si es asi, ahora tocaria subida, quizas hasta 50-60k en 10-20dias, bajadita bor debajo de 50k y... Bull run?



Me he dejado la foto


----------



## jm666 (17 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Grafico a un dia.
> 
> Otro posible hombro-cabeza inverso en btc. Si es asi, ahora tocaria subida, quizas hasta 50-60k en 10-20dias, bajadita bor debajo de 50k y... Bull run?



no sé, a largo plazo no he jugado mucho, pero podría ser ...


----------



## Locoderemate (17 May 2021)

Si btc hace lo q veo, a iota le puede venir muy bien ahora mismo. Veremos... Igual se va a 15.000 jajaja


----------



## jm666 (17 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Me he dejado la foto



sí ese da mas miedo xDDD


----------



## jm666 (17 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Grafico a una hora.
> He señalado el posible hombro y cabeza... Ahora subiria un poca para volver a bajar menos q en la cabeza, formar el 2n hombro y subir fuerte arriba



el triángulo cuadra con tu hch:


----------



## jm666 (18 May 2021)

vale estaba mal este creo que es bueno

tocara 41.9k

de ahi podría subir a 46500, despues de algun rebote mas

edito: *o bajar a 36500*

(paco calculo desde el bar)


----------



## Locoderemate (18 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 661429
> 
> 
> vale estaba mal este creo que es bueno
> ...



Parece q ha hecho ya el 2n hombro en grafica horaria.

Subida, quizas como dices hasta 46.5k, para volver a caer 43-44k y subida por encima 50k. Esto a lo largo de esta noche mañana.


----------



## jm666 (18 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Parece q ha hecho ya el 2n hombro en grafica horaria.
> 
> Subida, quizas como dices hasta 46.5k, para volver a caer 43-44k y subida por encima 50k. Esto a lo largo de esta noche mañana.



sip, ha cambiado el patrón en el último tramo y sube antes sin hacer el mínimo, por tanto el triángulo se hace mas pequeño y debería resolverlo antes.


----------



## Locoderemate (18 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> sip, ha cambiado el patrón en el último tramo y sube antes sin hacer el mínimo, por tanto el triángulo se hace mas pequeño y debería resolverlo antes.



Que siga esto creo q son buenas noticias... Se esta gestando el bull run


----------



## jm666 (18 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Que siga esto creo q son buenas noticias... Se esta gestando el bull run



sí de hecho al cambiar el triángulo debería ir mas arriba, cerca de 48k, vamos a ver si cumple, IOTA $2.12-$2.20 ???


----------



## Locoderemate (18 May 2021)

Que significa?


----------



## jm666 (18 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Que significa?



he is a hacker, feminist, futurist and tech enthusiast working for IOTA and trying to make the world a better place (whatever that means)  

i think it has no sense xDDDD


----------



## Locoderemate (18 May 2021)

Bueno, creo que puede hacer en horas una ultima bajadita a 43k y luego ira subiendo durante varios dias. Si vemos el grafico a 1 dia habria hecho ya el primer hombro y estaria ya saliendo de la cabeza para subir hasta 50k y volver a caer para el 2n hombro


----------



## jm666 (18 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Bueno, creo que puede hacer en horas una ultima bajadita a 43k y luego ira subiendo durante varios dias. Si vemos el grafico a 1 dia habria hecho ya el primer hombro y estaria ya saliendo de la cabeza para subir hasta 50k y volver a caer para el 2n hombro



si hace ese hch nos vamos a la mierda de fijo , bajariamos menos de 20k , espero que no cierre ese hombro


----------



## Locoderemate (18 May 2021)

No, es un hch inverso e indica haber tocado fondo y subir



A grafico de 1 dia diria q estamos en el punto 2


----------



## jm666 (18 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> No, es un hch inverso e indica haber tocado fondo y subir
> Ver archivo adjunto 661738
> 
> 
> A grafico de 1 dia diria q estamos en el punto 2



aaaah valeee , sí, tiene sentido.


----------



## orbeo (18 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Que significa?



No lo entiende ni el que lo ha escrito.


----------



## Locoderemate (18 May 2021)

Bien, ha tocado 43k. Si en 15-30minutos sube es que esta haciendo el pullback en grafico de una hora, por tanto subidas para los proximos dias


----------



## Locoderemate (18 May 2021)

Quizas por eso microestrategy ha comprado casi 300 bitcoins mas a 43k


----------



## paketazo (18 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Quizas por eso microestrategy ha comprado casi 300 bitcoins mas a 43k



Para que alguien compre, alguien tiene que vender.

¿Quién es más listo de los dos?


----------



## Locoderemate (18 May 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Para que alguien compre, alguien tiene que vender.
> 
> ¿Quién es más listo de los dos?



El tiempo lo dira...


----------



## paketazo (18 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> El tiempo lo dira...



Quizá los dos.


----------



## Parlakistan (18 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Que significa?



Yo ya me pierdo con las fumadas de este hombre.


----------



## Parlakistan (18 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> No, es un hch inverso e indica haber tocado fondo y subir
> Ver archivo adjunto 661738
> 
> 
> A grafico de 1 dia diria q estamos en el punto 2



Tened en cuenta que esas estructuras en marcos temporales relativamente pequeños no son muy fiables, aunque igual puede valer. Lo importante es que aguante esta zona.


----------



## Locoderemate (18 May 2021)

En grafica a 5 min esta terminando de hacer suelo con otro hch invertido. Ahora caera un poco otravez, para subir, rectificar y pullback


----------



## jm666 (18 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> En grafica a 5 min esta terminando de hacer suelo con otro hch invertido. Ahora caera un poco otravez, para subir, rectificar y pullback



creo que ya empieza a subir en un 1 o 2 horas tienes tu hombro


----------



## Locoderemate (18 May 2021)

A ver, a ver... Como dije ayer, si btc va haciendo mas o menos todo esto es posible que en un mes tengamos bull run


----------



## jm666 (18 May 2021)

ojo que si no sube esto se pone feo :S


----------



## Locoderemate (18 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> ojo que si no sube esto se pone feo :S



Tranquilo. Ahora esta haciendo suelo en grafica de 15 minutos. Yo pensaba que lo haria un poco mas arriba, pero bueno.


----------



## paketazo (18 May 2021)

Gracias vuestros análisis tengo claro que o caerá o subirá.

No decaigáis chavales que en unos meses todos lambo, o limbo


----------



## jm666 (18 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Tranquilo. Ahora esta haciendo suelo en grafica de 15 minutos. Yo pensaba que lo haria un poco mas arriba, pero bueno.



uff por ahi le vi un doble techo, tengo miedo d ir a 38k todavia xD


----------



## jm666 (18 May 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Gracias vuestros análisis tengo claro que o caerá o subirá.
> 
> No decaigáis chavales que en unos meses todos lambo, o limbo



si eso seguro xDDDDD

la idea es vender antes que caiga


----------



## Locoderemate (18 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> uff por ahi le vi un doble techo, tengo miedo d ir a 38k todavia xD



Ya ves... Lo q lleva haciendo estos ultimos minutos tiene mala punta. Esta al filo: o se recupera o se hunde


----------



## jm666 (18 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Ya ves... Lo q lleva haciendo estos ultimos minutos tiene mala punta. Esta al filo: o se recupera o se hunde



le veo un doble suelo peqeño ahora y iota recuprando creo q sube ...


----------



## Locoderemate (18 May 2021)

Lo unico seguro es q esta siendo muy emocionante jajajajaja


----------



## jm666 (18 May 2021)

esto es un sin vivir xDDDD

sube de una vez malditooooooooo 

o bajaaaaaa


----------



## paketazo (18 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Lo unico seguro es q esta siendo muy emocionante jajajajaja



Pues tenéis suerte, todos los días la película está dura 24h.


----------



## jm666 (18 May 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Pues tenéis suerte, todos los días la película está dura 24h.



si pero estamos en la parte quel prota esta a punto de morir xDDDD


----------



## Thundercat (18 May 2021)

Mientras tanto bitcoin a punto de romper la ema de 100


----------



## jm666 (18 May 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> Mientras tanto bitcoin a punto de romper la ema de 100



qué significa eso?


----------



## Valencianin (18 May 2021)

Visto en FC. El Ángel/Diablo de las criptos junto con el ministro de transporte alemán. Hagan sus apuestas. Foto de hoy.


----------



## Forcopula (18 May 2021)

Como ha quedado la cosa? Que estaba leyendo vuestro reporte y parece que falta el final de la peli


----------



## jm666 (18 May 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Como ha quedado la cosa? Que estaba leyendo vuestro reporte y parece que falta el final de la peli



Esta en un triangulo pequeño decisivo, según salga iremos to the moon o to the hell xDDD

bah , no sé pero si sale para abajo se va poner muy feo, si va arriba tiene buena pinta


----------



## besto (19 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> qué significa eso?



Madre mia...y tu vas por ahí haciendo pronosticos de analisis tecnico?


----------



## jm666 (19 May 2021)

besto dijo:


> Madre mia...y tu vas por ahí haciendo pronosticos de analisis tecnico?



bueno yo no diría tanto xDDD

pero vamos para pintar unos triángulos los puede sacar cualquiera 

la verdad es que llevo poco con esto, pero trabajo con señales de sensores, patrones y todo tipo de algoritmos , me gusta darle caña a cosas desconocidas por eso leo, estudio y pregunto xD

y tú también los haces o solo preguntas?


----------



## jm666 (19 May 2021)

se nos va loco ...

edito: pero que bien aguanta la jodia iota, quiero que baje para recomprar xDDD


----------



## Locoderemate (19 May 2021)

Bueno, ni bhombrocabezahombro invertido ni leches... Esto pinta d nuevo to the hell.

Agarrarse a mis iotas toca


----------



## Locoderemate (19 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> se nos va loco ...
> 
> edito: pero que bien aguanta la jodia iota, quiero que baje para recomprar xDDD



Btc ira a buscar los 38-39k!? Igual se ha cabreado con musk y quiere hacerle perder pasta


----------



## Locoderemate (19 May 2021)

Bueno, no me tomeis x pesado con los hch. Pero veo otro normal en grafica diaria... Y este marca to the hell. 

A btc se le acaba la gasolina por unos meses? Igual sera bueno para iota. Si btc no cae muy rapido igual iota puede ir ganado par con btc


----------



## jm666 (19 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Btc ira a buscar los 38-39k!? Igual se ha cabreado con musk y quiere hacerle perder pasta



de momento tengo 41900 del ultimo triangulo, si pasa de ahi yo si diria menos de 40 ...

parece que se calma vamos a ver ...


----------



## jm666 (19 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> de momento tengo 41900 del ultimo triangulo, si pasa de ahi yo si diria menos de 40 ...
> 
> parece que se calma vamos a ver ...



si el otro diario da mucho miedo ....


----------



## Locoderemate (19 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Bueno, no me tomeis x pesado con los hch. Pero veo otro normal en grafica diaria... Y este marca to the hell.
> 
> A btc se le acaba la gasolina por unos meses? Igual sera bueno para iota. Si btc no cae muy rapido igual iota puede ir ganado par con btc



Ai, la grafica


----------



## jm666 (19 May 2021)

ya tuve que comprar, no tenía mas margen, cuando pierde el rage es peor , no sube y se vuelve traicionero, si te das la vuelta te ha subido/bajaod 500 puntos


----------



## jm666 (19 May 2021)

la buena noticia es que no superado al minimo anterior ...


----------



## jm666 (19 May 2021)

pfff he vuelto a vender, me huele a pullback


----------



## jm666 (19 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Ai, la grafica



si llega a 41900 entonces creo que cierra el hch diario


----------



## Locoderemate (19 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> si llega a 41900 entonces creo que cierra el hch diario



Pues casi mejor que cierre ya y vuelva a subir un poco... Quedandose entre 40-60k lo que quiera


----------



## jm666 (19 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Pues casi mejor que cierre ya y vuelva a subir un poco... Quedandose entre 40-60k lo que quiera



si cierra el diario nos vamos a pique bajamos +20k...

no sé si sería posible pero teóricamente sería así , no estoy seguro si es 41900, lo vi antes pero ahora no se donde ...


----------



## MetreroConDinero (19 May 2021)

La canción de Titanic con la flauta que desafina....

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Blas de Lefazo (19 May 2021)

Su IOTA se fue a la puta


----------



## jm666 (19 May 2021)

como odio tener razón a veces xD


----------



## jm666 (19 May 2021)

Blas de Lefazo dijo:


> Su IOTA se fue a la puta



ahora sube xd


----------



## paketazo (19 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> ahora sube xd


----------



## jm666 (19 May 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 662693



me quede dormido ayer, solo recompre a $1,75, no aguantaba mas xddd


----------



## jm666 (19 May 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 662693



cómo ves el diario de iota ahora paketazo?


----------



## Parlakistan (19 May 2021)

Me se de alguien que va a destruir la garita a puñetazos...


----------



## paketazo (19 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> cómo ves el diario de iota ahora paketazo?



rebote

pero recordad que BTC debe algo en la zona de 19000$, sé que no gusta oírlo pero yo si se tercia, ahí pillaré más


----------



## jm666 (19 May 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> rebote
> 
> pero recordad que BTC debe algo en la zona de 19000$, sé que no gusta oírlo pero yo si se tercia, ahí pillaré más



lo que hablabamos anoche es el HCH que hay en diario en BTC, si se cumple iríamos a 20k mas o menos, lo ves factible?

he vuelto a vender creo que baja otra vez...


----------



## paketazo (19 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> lo que hablabamos anoche es el HCH que hay en diario en BTC, si se cumple iríamos a 20k mas o menos, lo ves factible?
> 
> he vuelto a vender creo que baja otra vez...



yo no miro mucho los charts en horario, como mucho en 4 horas, pero me centro más en semanal, o diario. Y ahí, me dice que espere antes de disparar de nuevo.

Pero también me dice que es posible que haya rebote desde los mínimos de hoy

Si esto se cae de golpe, es muy fácil operar y que no pierda nadie. Para que ganen los de siempre han de operar al despiste y necesitan que el mercado esté siempre engañado pensando que ahora es buen momento, tanto para comprar como para vender.

Yo he abierto apalancado para unas horas hoy una posición larga, pero es posible que la cierre para bien o para mal antes de que acabe el día.


----------



## Bob Page (19 May 2021)

El triangulos ese rompió pabajo. Maldito caballo de dibujos animados. XD


----------



## davitin (19 May 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> rebote
> 
> pero recordad que BTC debe algo en la zona de 19000$, sé que no gusta oírlo pero yo si se tercia, ahí pillaré más



BTC va a llegar a 19000? Joder lo dudo.


----------



## paketazo (19 May 2021)

davitin dijo:


> BTC va a llegar a 19000? Joder lo dudo.



Espero que no llegue, la verdad, pero es una posibilidad a la que le doy un 30% de que suceda entre este y el próximo año


----------



## davitin (19 May 2021)

La verdad es que pinta mal...estas bajadas son traicioneras, cuando crees que han terminado vuelven a pegar una hostia hacia abajo.


----------



## Locoderemate (19 May 2021)

Por eso musk decia q no queria mas btc. Ni energia ni leches


----------



## paketazo (19 May 2021)

Frenamos o derrapamos??


----------



## jm666 (19 May 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Espero que no llegue, la verdad, pero es una posibilidad a la que le doy un 30% de que suceda entre este y el próximo año



yo le doy 50% hoy xddd


----------



## MetreroConDinero (19 May 2021)

MetreroConDinero dijo:


> Bueno, pues me acabo de bajar del burro, repliego velas, recojo cable, tiro del freno de mano... A la mierda el HOLD, pillo mi pasta x5 y me piro.
> 
> Hace una semana leí que el día 12 de mayo sale publicada la inflación del dólar y que la posición de este iba a joderle la vida al BTC en el mismo momento, así que hoy día 11 digo "hasta luego".
> 
> ...



He vuelto! Esta droga es demasiado dura para dejarla, y más cuando está de oferta 3x2. Así que HOLISSSSS A TODOSSSSS Y TODASSSSS

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jm666 (19 May 2021)

pues com falle este nos vamos a 37 xD

de hecho cada puto lateral es un triángulo, he visto poqiuisimas de otras formaciones, con los dedos de una mano ...

los hay de todos los tamaños, grandes , pequeños, microscópicos y gigantes...


----------



## jm666 (19 May 2021)

esa estuvo cerca xD



espero que vaya arriba ahora, me voy a desayuunar


----------



## Locoderemate (19 May 2021)

Supongo q ahora tendremos rebote del gato muerto de Btc sobre los 43-45k, no?


----------



## jm666 (19 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Supongo q ahora tendremos rebote del gato muerto de Btc sobre los 43-45k, no?



iuff ni idea, como calculas eso, yo si no tengo un triangulo no se hacer nada xDDDD

se supone que debería subir un 50% en un 1,2,3,4,5 ???

2 sube, 3 baja, 4 lateral, 5 sube???


----------



## davitin (19 May 2021)

Pues yo no vendo nada, ni las iotas ni las shitcoins, a tomar por culo, seguiré hasta el final, o millonario o nada ::


----------



## Locoderemate (19 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> iuff ni idea, como calculas eso, yo si no tengo un triangulo no se hacer nada xDDDD
> 
> se supone que debería subir un 50% en un 1,2,3,4,5 ???
> 
> 2 sube, 3 baja, 4 lateral, 5 sube???



Eres el pitagoras de iota jajajaja

A btc lo veo mal... Ayer me emparanoye viendo hch por todos sitios, pero el unico bueno es el de 1 dia y lo hace bajar. 

Por tanto, me sigo agarrando a mis iotas


----------



## jm666 (19 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Eres el pitagoras de iota jajajaja
> 
> A btc lo veo mal... Ayer me emparanoye viendo hch por todos sitios, pero el unico bueno es el de 1 dia y lo hace bajar.
> 
> Por tanto, me sigo agarrando a mis iotas



si el pintagoras LOL xDDDD

creo que no hemos tocado l parte crítica del mega HCH diario de BTC(cruzando dedos), creo que deberíamos ir por debajo de 37.5k para que eso ocurra, así que podríamos estar a salvo

no seési hemos tenido suerte en ese último triángulo, o alguien calcula todo o simplemente los números son así , pero sinceramente pienso que si hubieramos llegado a 37k hace un rato no hubiera habido vuelta atras, ese era my 50%

(desde la barra del bar)


----------



## jm666 (19 May 2021)

uff esto vuelve a pintar como el culo :S


----------



## paketazo (19 May 2021)




----------



## davitin (19 May 2021)

Joder que ruina.


----------



## davitin (19 May 2021)

A ver esto es como todo...lo mismo se va todo a la mierda de verdad que es una maniobra para desplumar gacelas, vendes, sube y pierdes hasta la camisa....joder es que no hay manera de saber nada, todas las reglas de este juego están manipuladas.


----------



## MetreroConDinero (19 May 2021)

paketazo dijo:


>



Que mal rollo jajajajaja.

Relax, que el día es largo. A las 15:00 se despierta EEUU. Puede que haya más rock and roll del malo, pero luego se normaliza hacia la noche

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jm666 (19 May 2021)

Jiustonnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Gian Gastone (19 May 2021)

los peores augurios para IOTA se van confirmando, nunca llego a su ATH en un bullrun bestial y ahora que vienen las curvas volveremos al 1$ o menos.


----------



## Harrymorgan (19 May 2021)

Iota en rebajas... Aprovechad!


----------



## MetreroConDinero (19 May 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> los peores augurios para IOTA se van confirmando, nunca llego a su ATH en un bullrun bestial y ahora que vienen las curvas volveremos al 1$ o menos.



Pues si cae por debajo de 1$ compro más, será por dinero....

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Locoderemate (19 May 2021)

To the hell... Y agarrado a mis iotas


----------



## davitin (19 May 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Iota en rebajas... Aprovechad!



Vete a tomar por culo.


----------



## paketazo (19 May 2021)

Vamos bien chavales, vamos bien...

Oportunidades así no se presentan dos veces en la vida ...


----------



## Amapizpis (19 May 2021)

Nos ha jodido el bitcoin, el par IOTA/BTC por fin rompia maximos y ibamos a ir to the moon

IOTA esta gafada


----------



## Locoderemate (19 May 2021)

Esta bajando todo a saco y vienes a rajar de iota?


----------



## davitin (19 May 2021)

Estoy en shock.


----------



## MetreroConDinero (19 May 2021)

Jajajaja vaya liada

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Thundercat (19 May 2021)

Fin de la tendencia alcista??


----------



## jm666 (19 May 2021)

que desastre xD


----------



## Locoderemate (19 May 2021)

Yo ya estoy comiendo unos tortellinis con Hades.

Agarrado a mis iotas


----------



## Covid-8M (19 May 2021)

Estaba pensando en recomprar a 1,25 pero no ha dado tiempo. Compradas 1000 a 0,81


----------



## Thundercat (19 May 2021)

ha llegado a tocar 57 centimos


----------



## batone79 (19 May 2021)

Menudo solar han dejado primo...
Jajjaja


----------



## davitin (19 May 2021)

Yo me pregunto al final quien cojones gana con toda esta mierda, se ha ido todo a tomar por el culo.


----------



## T-34 (19 May 2021)

Vendi esta mañana a 1.86 y he recomprado abajo, pero ha bajado aun mas ::


----------



## batone79 (19 May 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Yo me pregunto al final quien cojones gana con toda esta mierda, se ha ido todo a tomar por el culo.



Pues los que realmente apuestan por esta tecnología, comprando ahora a precio de derribo para en un par de semanas anunciar algo gordo y piiiiim! Para arriba...

Además en bitfinex es la que más cae de todo el punto listado con -57,2% mientras escribo esto.. es la puta risa..


----------



## jm666 (19 May 2021)

pues nada vuelta a empezar, que tiempos aquellos en que teniamos la ilusion de que llegara a $1.20 xD


----------



## davitin (19 May 2021)

Ahora rebote de btc hasta 35k.

Sera duradero o vamos para abajo otra vez?


----------



## davitin (19 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> pues nada vuelta a empezar, que tiempos aquellos en que teniamos la ilusion de que llegara a $1.20 xD



Esperate que ha vuelto a 1.14$  esto es una puta locura.


----------



## batone79 (19 May 2021)

Hoy hay gente que se va hacer rica la verdad, y no voy a ser yo..jajajja me cago en la puta..


----------



## Nostalgia (19 May 2021)

vaya asco de mercado loko, han debido liquidar a to dios, yo he palmado 400$ XD, eso si los iotas ni los tocos, antes me entierran con ellos


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (19 May 2021)

Ahora es cuando el autista de los cohetes le mete pasta a IOTA y esto llega hasta alfa centauri


----------



## davitin (19 May 2021)

Esta otra vez casi en 1.20$.


----------



## hakuna_matata (19 May 2021)

Aguanten señores!


----------



## Thundercat (19 May 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Esta otra vez casi en 1.20$.



Conclusión: El market cap da igual, tiene la misma liquidez IOTA casi que Akita Inu. Mueven el precio como quieren.


----------



## davitin (19 May 2021)

Espero que nadie vendiese cuando estaba a 0.80$, yo estuve a punto pero no lo hice.


----------



## Thundercat (19 May 2021)

Venga va ahora ya to the Moon.-


----------



## Thundercat (19 May 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Espero que nadie vendiese cuando estaba a 0.80$, yo estuve a punto pero no lo hice.



jajajaja 50% de beneficio separados por unos segundos


----------



## Thundercat (19 May 2021)

Parece que estemos viendo la gráfica de Zeppelin DAO jajajajajajja


----------



## davitin (19 May 2021)

En bitfinex esta a 1.22 y en bitrexx a 1.35$.


----------



## Gian Gastone (19 May 2021)

los bot de binance se estan hinchado a ganar pasta.


----------



## tracrium (19 May 2021)

Escasez de semiconductores y el mercado secuestrado por la minería de criptomonedas.

Los chinos van a tener que comer tensor cores. 

Enviado desde mi VOG-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TradingMetales (19 May 2021)

Doy oficialmente por muertos mis iotas. Ahora aguantaré hasta las toneladas de plata. Y si baja a 0.2 puede que compre.


----------



## Perturbado (19 May 2021)

Le he metido 600 miotas a 1,05 dolares mediante OMOKU. Desde el verano del pasado año que no compraba. Veremos que tal ahora


----------



## Hostigador (19 May 2021)

tracrium dijo:


> Escasez de semiconductores y el mercado secuestrado por la minería de criptomonedas.
> 
> Los chinos van a tener que comer tensor cores.
> 
> Enviado desde mi VOG-L29 mediante Tapatalk



Yo tengo algunas placas de desguace
Nota importante:las que mas pistas de oro suelen tener son las de tabletas,telefonos moviles(especialmente
los mu viejos),PC portatil,videoconsola portatil


----------



## paketazo (19 May 2021)

Supongo que ninguno se habrá dado cuenta, pero la red de ETH y la de BNB que son las que mueven la mayoría de contratos de DEFI están saturadas.

He realizado un movimiento a las 7 de la mañana con bastante gas para asegurarlo, y está pendiente.

Lo mismo está pasando a escala global, no entra cash al mercado por que está retenido en las billeteras, ya que la cadena de ETH y BNB no andan ni para atrás.

Esto demuestra la puta mierda de sistema descentralizado en el que estamos metidos, que va de puta madre cuando no lo usa nadie, y en cuanto se satura un poco no funciona.

Me jode por que tengo pendiente un puñado de USDC para entrarle a IOTA, pero al final no le entraré cuando los tenga disponibles por que me lo habré pensado dos veces.


Si empieza el fud en china, no tardará en pasar a Korea y Japón, y ya como en occidente le metan mano, tenemos a BTC en los 19K que mencioné.

SI BTC pierde los 19K, entraría en una espirar bajista multi anual que no sé a dónde podría llevarnos, de todos modos la velocidad de la bajada traerá buenos rebotes, si no hoy en unos días.

En cuanto se descongestione la red, entrará cash de los DEFI al mercado y subirá, pero lo que pasará luego es una incógnita.


----------



## jm666 (19 May 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Supongo que ninguno se habrá dado cuenta, pero la red de ETH y la de BNB que son las que mueven la mayoría de contratos de DEFI están saturadas.
> 
> He realizado un movimiento a las 7 de la mañana con bastante gas para asegurarlo, y está pendiente.
> 
> ...



a mi me ha pasado lo mismo he intentado meter mas iotas y no puedo acceder a los dollars 

ánimo gente a la tercera va la vencida


----------



## Registrador (19 May 2021)

Los subnormales del "análisis técnico" podrías aprovechar el día de hoy para aprender la lección de una puta vez: El "análisis técnico" es una magufada por el simple hecho de que nadie puede predecir el futuro. 

Muchas líneas de colorines, pero esta caída de 50% os la habéis comido con patatas.


----------



## Thundercat (19 May 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Supongo que ninguno se habrá dado cuenta, pero la red de ETH y la de BNB que son las que mueven la mayoría de contratos de DEFI están saturadas.
> 
> He realizado un movimiento a las 7 de la mañana con bastante gas para asegurarlo, y está pendiente.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la info. ETH va mal, estos días tardaba varias horas en hacer transferencias,


----------



## A3tv (19 May 2021)

Hay alguien que haya perdido hasta los dientes de oro?

Lo pueden compartir con nosotros si lo desean.


----------



## paketazo (19 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> a mi me ha pasado lo mismo he intentado meter mas iotas y no puedo acceder a los dollars
> 
> ánimo gente a la tercera va la vencida



Esto va a generar un problema global a corto plazo, y es que la gente va a quitar sus stable coins de los DEFI, y va a provocar una perdida de capitalización. Sobre todo por parte de las ballenas.

Yo mismo tengo un puñado generando intereses y en cuanto la red se desature, si no pasa nada raro antes, tomaré nueva estrategia, pues no me puedo permitir no tener acceso a una parte de mi patrimonio.

Creo que seguiremos bajando a corto plazo a pesar de los rebotes puntuales, esta bajada es de las que no se olvidan y hacen a las manos fuertes recelosas. Tened cuidado con las decisiones que toméis, yo de entrada hasta he tenido suerte de que no funcione la red ETH, pues le hubiera entrado a alguna y ya estaría palmando un 15% al menos.


----------



## jm666 (19 May 2021)

bueno al menos ya no tendremos que estar pendientes de la correcion de BTC por un tiempo xDDDDD

@paketazo tu tenias como quedaba las ALTS vs BTC , nos puedes mostrar como queda la cosa

tambien habia otra grafica de BTC pero no me acuerdo el nombre, donde se supone que señalba la siguiente correcion , alguien la tiene?


----------



## Snowball (19 May 2021)

*Que tal esos stop loss?*  

Justo BTC rebota donde tito Elon compró...


----------



## Locoderemate (19 May 2021)

Lastima que iota haya cedido tanto respecto btc, pero la caida no es mala


----------



## jm666 (19 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> bueno al menos ya no tendremos que estar pendientes de la correcion de BTC por un tiempo xDDDDD
> 
> @paketazo tu tenias como quedaba las ALTS vs BTC , nos puedes mostrar como queda la cosa
> 
> tambien habia otra grafica de BTC pero no me acuerdo el nombre, donde se supone que señalba la siguiente correcion , alguien la tiene?



ah esta decía, no me acuerdo de la otra


----------



## Parlakistan (19 May 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Espero que nadie vendiese cuando estaba a 0.80$, yo estuve a punto pero no lo hice.



Desde luego tú no tienes la culpa de las caídas, mucho quejarte, pero eres holder duro.


----------



## Parlakistan (19 May 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> Los subnormales del "análisis técnico" podrías aprovechar el día de hoy para aprender la lección de una puta vez: El "análisis técnico" es una magufada por el simple hecho de que nadie puede predecir el futuro.
> 
> Muchas líneas de colorines, pero esta caída de 50% os la habéis comido con patatas.



El análisis técnico no es una estafa, sirve para calcular probabilidades, pero no es perfecto mucho menos en un mercado de chicharros manipulables.


----------



## Parlakistan (19 May 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Supongo que ninguno se habrá dado cuenta, pero la red de ETH y la de BNB que son las que mueven la mayoría de contratos de DEFI están saturadas.
> 
> He realizado un movimiento a las 7 de la mañana con bastante gas para asegurarlo, y está pendiente.
> 
> ...



Lo del gas es un desastre, IOTA puede tener una solución mejor al tema SC, la red de ethereum no puede soportar un día ajetreado sin colapsar.


----------



## MetreroConDinero (19 May 2021)

Mola, porque es como si se acabara de jugar el partido de la Final de la Champions y ahora estamos todos comentando lo ocurrido como en el Chiringuito de Jugones

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jm666 (19 May 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> Los subnormales del "análisis técnico" podrías aprovechar el día de hoy para aprender la lección de una puta vez: El "análisis técnico" es una magufada por el simple hecho de que nadie puede predecir el futuro.
> 
> Muchas líneas de colorines, pero esta caída de 50% os la habéis comido con patatas.





Parlakistan dijo:


> El análisis técnico no es una estafa, sirve para calcular probabilidades, pero no es perfecto mucho menos en un mercado de chicharros manipulables.



pues a mi al menos me sirvio para estar atento y recomprar como 3 veces, no se vosotros xDDD


----------



## jm666 (19 May 2021)

Hubo 3 caidas, la primera del primer triangulo a 44k

la segunda del triangulo grande a 38k

y la tercera que nose dde donde salio pero menos mal que la vi venir xD

ahora el peligro es si nos vamos por debajo de 20K o ya para arriba, si alguien tiene algun dato que lo diga por favor.


----------



## Snowball (19 May 2021)

Leo que se han perdido hoy 1 BILLON de dolares en el mercado cripto

Menuda barrida


----------



## davitin (19 May 2021)

No me fío mucho, esto igual vuelve a bajar, se ha quedado BTC en 37k y de ahí no se mueve, pero no se, lo veo flojo, cabecea con los 36k, me da mal rollo.

Si cae a 19k como dice paketazo entonces si ya se acabó todo el ciclo alcista y volvemos a la mierda, eso sí, si BTC llega a costar otra vez 7000 o 4000 pavos meto hasta los empastes de oro y a esperar 4 años otra vez si hace falta.


----------



## Parlakistan (19 May 2021)

davitin dijo:


> No me fío mucho, esto igual vuelve a bajar, se ha quedado BTC en 37k y de ahí no se mueve, pero no se, lo veo flojo, cabecea con los 36k, me da mal rollo.
> 
> Si cae a 19k como dice paketazo entonces si ya se acabó todo el ciclo alcista y volvemos a la mierda, eso sí, si BTC llega a costar otra vez 7000 o 4000 pavos meto hasta los empastes de oro y a esperar 4 años otra vez si hace falta.



Si BTC volviera a ese precio significaría que va a morir, por tanto no va a pasar.


----------



## Amapizpis (19 May 2021)

Pues yo creo que hemos tocado el fondo ya, no descarto una segunda o tercer caida hasta los 30k pero dudo muchisimo que caigamos mucho mas, a 20k no caeremos ni de coña, si eso pasase significaria la muerte del bitcoin.


----------



## Parlakistan (19 May 2021)

Puede que hayamos visto ya el suelo.


----------



## paketazo (19 May 2021)

Bueno, toca pillar de nuevo a gente en la subida o rebote.

El mercado tiene que ser dinámico para que puedan ganar los de siempre, y alguno de nosotros.

Yo tenía claro el punto de entrada en IOTA por la cota de 0,90$ hoy, pero como comenté no pude mover los fondos. Aun siguen parados, y supongo que hasta mañana la red no se moverá... y eso que metí 100$ de gas, pero he visto entradas de 300$ de gas hoy en ETH


Como dice @Parlakistan , la red de ETH no sirve, o no al menos como está ahora mismo. La de BNB es una copia o sea que tampoco.

Quedan los sistemas Matic, DOT, IOTA ... que demostrarán en un tiempo si se merecen estar en el top 2 o top 1 destronando lo que ahora tenemos ahí-

Lo de hoy a mi me ha servido mucho para ver como actuaba el mercado DEFI y los exchages DEFI (muy mal en general). Hemos estado semanas para subir y tres días para bajar. Lo bueno es que ha quedado el mercado limpio de trader day, y a los del hodl les da igual.

Sigo pensando que veremos 19.000$ o esas cotas, 10% arriba o abajo. Pero admito que no lo esperaba para este año, sin embargo ahora creo que podría ser.

Os recuerdo que los mercados suelen buscar dobles y triples suelos antes de retomar un alza progresiva.

Hay coins hoy que han rebotado un 100%, habrá que analizar lo que pase, la propia IOTA ha rebotado más de un 50%, y eso no es ninguna broma.

Yo apuesto por estarme quieto, me quedo con lo que tengo y el resto parado a la espera.

Si BTC bajase a esas cotas que digo, miraría el mercado y posiblemente añadiría algo más, incluido IOTA que podría rondar los 0,60$

Os deseo suerte y espero que alguno haya sacado provecho del día de hoy.

Yo solo he hecho unos movimientos con poco cash, uno bueno y otro malo, y en general ahora mismo pierdo un 5% en el cómputo de lo realizado en esta volatilidad.

Un saludo y os leo en un rato.

Por cierto me preguntabais la página esa del arco iris de BTC os la adjunto:









Bitcoin Rainbow Chart (Live) - Blockchaincenter


Feel like buying? Sign up at Kraken or Binance and support this siteThe Rainbow Chart is not investment advice! Past performance is not an indication of future results. The Rainbow Chart is meant to be be a fun way of looking at long term price movements, disregarding the daily volatility "noise".




www.blockchaincenter.net





Los 20K coinciden como veis en zona azul

ETH ahora mismo 143,000 transacciones pendientes, algunas con 550 Gwey unos 200$









Ethereum Pending Transactions | Etherscan


Pending transactions which are to be mined on the Ethereum blockchain.




etherscan.io


----------



## davitin (19 May 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Si BTC volviera a ese precio significaría que va a morir, por tanto no va a pasar.



Y por qué iba a morir si ya a tenido ese precio antes?


----------



## Gian Gastone (19 May 2021)

volvemos a 1.30$ en Binance, rebote de gato muerto?
Aqui solo ganan los de siempre.


----------



## Covid-8M (19 May 2021)

dia epico en criptoland. Parece que el susto ya paso. Salimos mas fuertes


----------



## paketazo (19 May 2021)

Efectivamente, salvo un flash crash de pocas horas y motivado por alguna noticia relevante como un apagón mundial de red, o un meteorito etc, si BTC pierde la zona de 8000$ será para irse en una bajista de largo plazo al punto de dónde partió... puede que tarde 3 años o 50 años, pero sería muy mala señal.

De hecho si pierde esa cota de los 19.000 claramente, será una muy mala señal con varias lecturas que habría que analizar, sobre todo viendo como evolucionaría su competencia.

Pero no seamos trágicos, de momento BTC manda.


----------



## Parlakistan (19 May 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Y por qué iba a morir si ya a tenido ese precio antes?



Porque hay niveles a los que nunca va a volver, a menos que fuera hackeado o tuviera algún fallo irresoluble. Es como los 1000 USD, una vez se superaron no se volvieron a ver nunca más.


----------



## Seronoser (19 May 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> *Que tal esos stop loss?*
> 
> Justo BTC rebota donde tito Elon compró...



Ya lo han contado en el otro hilo.
Ha sido una acción coordinada para sacar a Musk del juego


----------



## paketazo (19 May 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ya lo han contado en el otro hilo.
> Ha sido una acción coordinada para sacar a Musk del juego



Sí, la orquestaron el Pimp y Notrabajo . Musk es un mindundi al lado de estos dos


----------



## Harrymorgan (19 May 2021)

He pillado unos poquillos en recuerdo de este día histórico


----------



## batone79 (19 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Hubo 3 caidas, la primera del primer triangulo a 44k
> 
> la segunda del triangulo grande a 38k
> 
> ...



Datos NO pero lo que estoy viendo del BTC para largo plazo es lo siguiente:
1: En gráfico Semanal ha caído hasta la media de 50 entrando en semanal en tendencia bajista.
2: es posible que rebote 'como mucho' hasta 52k.
3: como he dicho en semanal está bajista estando el último soporte en la media de 200 en 13K y pico largos. creo que es difícil que los toque pero no lo descarto para nada veremos a ver cómo evoluciona, pero no lo veo con fuerza.
4: BTC lleva año y medio subiendo sin parar.

Suerte ahí fuera.


----------



## Locoderemate (19 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Hubo 3 caidas, la primera del primer triangulo a 44k
> 
> la segunda del triangulo grande a 38k
> 
> ...



Como la ves? Parece que todo vuelve a flaquear...


----------



## Gian Gastone (19 May 2021)

creo que cuando haga el bulltrap vendo todo lo que tenga por ahi (si puedo) para meterlo a IOTA y me olvido de este mundo.


----------



## jm666 (19 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Como la ves? Parece que todo vuelve a flaquear...



vamos al guano, hay un doble techo gigante , si el triangulo llega, nos vamos muyyy abajo


----------



## Thundercat (19 May 2021)

Que gráfica más fea, con el velazo a los 0.60


----------



## jm666 (19 May 2021)

salvados de momento, pero no me gusta nada y estoy muy cansado para quedarme la noche despierto así que no se que hacer, supongo que me haré fuerte y holdl como los valientes xDDD


----------



## Locoderemate (19 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> salvados de momento, pero no me gusta nada y estoy muy cansado para quedarme la noche despierto así que no se que hacer, supongo que me haré fuerte y holdl como los valientes xDDD



Puede que baje un poco, pero que ira subiendo. Lo que si que igual nos espera es un bull trap a 45k -50k

To the hellll
Agarrado a mis iotas


----------



## Locoderemate (19 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> salvados de momento, pero no me gusta nada y estoy muy cansado para quedarme la noche despierto así que no se que hacer, supongo que me haré fuerte y holdl como los valientes xDDD



A ver si hace algo asi...


----------



## jm666 (19 May 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> Los subnormales del "análisis técnico" podrías aprovechar el día de hoy para aprender la lección de una puta vez: El "análisis técnico" es una magufada por el simple hecho de que nadie puede predecir el futuro.
> 
> Muchas líneas de colorines, pero esta caída de 50% os la habéis comido con patatas.



Tenía que contestarte, no iba a hacerlo pero no me aguanto xD

tú sabes que es mas fácil predecir dónde estará Jupiter dentro de un año que una mosca 1 segundo mas tarde?

sabes que si tiras una moneda al aire tienes 50% de posibilidades de que salga cara o cruz, pero que pasa si tiras 1 millon de monedas, sera pues la misma 50% de posibilidad, con lo cual podrás predecir , mas o menos, la cantidad de caras respecto a cruces y será muy cerca del 50%, siempre.

no te has preguntado nunca por las tendencias o las resistencias, por qué son así?, quién las pone?

por qué se producen los triangulos ?, unos y otros empujando en distintas direcciones?


sabes que definiendo el triangulo ves donde es mejor abrir la posicion y donde cerrarla?

antes de llamar subnormal a nadie, hazte algunas preguntas tio listo.

hala a mamarla a Parla!!! xDDDD


----------



## jm666 (20 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> A ver si hace algo asi...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 663521



espero que tengas razón porque tengo que dormir algo 

si va mal nos vemos en el hell 

pero si va bien te veo to the MOONN!!! xDDDDD


----------



## Thundercat (20 May 2021)

Espero que Tito Pulo no haya hecho ninguna locura...


----------



## Locoderemate (20 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> espero que tengas razón porque tengo que dormir algo
> 
> si va mal nos vemos en el hell
> 
> pero si va bien te veo to the MOONN!!! xDDDDD



Descansa... Y hay que pensar en largo...


----------



## jm666 (20 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Descansa... Y hay que pensar en largo...



gracias, sí, pienso en largo, pero ahora mismo me acojono si se pone a 0 xD

no sé si es posible, llevo poco con esto y hay muchas cosas que desconozco.

que descanses ...


----------



## Mig29 (20 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> gracias, sí, pienso en largo, pero ahora mismo me acojono si se pone a 0 xD
> 
> no sé si es posible, llevo poco con esto y hay muchas cosas que desconozco.
> 
> que descanses ...



Sin miedo, esto no va a 0, mucho más jodido fue la caída de 2018, y no tocamos 0.
Aguante chavales, haced caso a los viejos, que tenemos el culo pelado, esto es una carrera de fondo.


----------



## Thundercat (20 May 2021)




----------



## MetreroConDinero (20 May 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


>



Lo acabo de ver. Ojalá caigamos en ese 5% de probabilidades de hacer un To The 70k recién levantados mañana. Si no, pues stoploss y si hay que salirse, nos salimos... Ya me jodería...

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Locoderemate (20 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> espero que tengas razón porque tengo que dormir algo
> 
> si va mal nos vemos en el hell
> 
> pero si va bien te veo to the MOONN!!! xDDDDD



Pues va haciendo esa figura...
Toca subida y en los próximos dias mirar si esta haciendo un bull trap o se va a 70k


----------



## paketazo (20 May 2021)

Debería de tocar relajar osciladores. Hay sobreventa en semanal, pero el rebote desde mínimos ha dejado sobrecomprado el horario y plano el diario.

Lo más lógico si nos basamos en los charts y los osciladores es rebote en diario, lo que sucede es que al haber rebotado un 50% desde mínimos pues descontrola un poco todo esto.

Si tuviera que apostar diría lateral en ascenso por la entrada del dinero que estaba ayer paralizado en los DEFI

SI no se cumple que en una semana estamos más arriba que hoy, pues habrá huida de capitales.

Hoy revenden los que compraron ayer muy bien, pero los que compren hoy si no ven tracción, preferirán vender en perdidas antes de quedar pillados.

Los volúmenes en semanal de momento no indican debacle. Es más, indican trampa en esta bajada, pero hasta domingo no se puede confirmar.


----------



## Parlakistan (20 May 2021)

Ha habido capitulación de novatos, yo creo que es buena señal, como lo es la aparición de nocoiners rabiosos por este subforo. En los próximos días veremos si recuperamos fuerte.


----------



## jm666 (20 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Pues va haciendo esa figura...
> Toca subida y en los próximos dias mirar si esta haciendo un bull trap o se va a 70k



Pues sí, si no es exacta se le parece mucho, de dónde la sacaste?


----------



## paketazo (20 May 2021)

Se está tratando de generar un suelo.

Entre ayer y hoy se han liquidados cientos de millones de posiciones de los DEFI, pues los que tenían dinero prestado han visto como sus posiciones se han liquidado, y estas posiciones han pasado directamente a formar parte de las ventas masivas.

Si esto pasa en el mercado bursátil, se hubiera producido un caos al estilo del 2008, pero aquí, los sistemas automáticos han liquidado posiciones y cubierto las garantías.

Por eso ayer se saturaron las redes de ETH y BNB, pues los token que estaban actuando de garantía sobre los prestamos se liquidaron "a mercado"

Esto daría para un simposio de un par de horas, y la explicación demostraría por que este nuevo paradigma supera al antiguo y se quedará.

¿habrá más caídas?

Pues es posible, pero ya no serán provocadas por la liquidación de posiciones, pues nadie va a arriesgarse a mantener prestamos de riesgo estos días, así que pienso tratará de buscar un suelo para posteriormente rearmar el sistema y subir.

Es solo una opinión, pero los hechos hablan por si solos, solo hay que analizarlos.

Ayer miles de personas se arruinaron por jugar con dinero prestado en DEFI, pero los que pusieron las garantías, no han perdido ni un centavo de momento, y eso demuestra que supera a la propia banca de inversión.


----------



## Locoderemate (20 May 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Se está tratando de generar un suelo.
> 
> Entre ayer y hoy se han liquidados cientos de millones de posiciones de los DEFI, pues los que tenían dinero prestado han visto como sus posiciones se han liquidado, y estas posiciones han pasado directamente a formar parte de las ventas masivas.
> 
> ...



Pues si hacemos suelo por aqui, para ir creciendo de nuevo es buena noticia para iota. Le da tiempo para ir sacando actualizaciones y creciendo con el mercado.

Veremos. En todo caso, yo hasta setiembre no voy a decidir vender... A no ser q iota se pusiera antes a 1000 jajaja


----------



## Locoderemate (20 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Pues sí, si no es exacta se le parece mucho, de dónde la sacaste?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 663800



La encontre en google images buscando bear continuarion


----------



## Thundercat (20 May 2021)

mmmmm no sé eso de que la mierda esta siga tal cual después del velazo -75%..., se parece, por lo que veo en la grafica, al super velazo del 22 de diciembre de 2017, el principio del fin


----------



## A3tv (20 May 2021)

Dejaos de pajaritos en la cabeza y de ir por caminos que no van a ninguna parte, si quereis encontrar inversiones solidas con futuros solvente, invertid en Santander, Iberdrola y Atresmedia.


----------



## Thundercat (20 May 2021)

A3tv dijo:


> Dejaos de pajaritos en la cabeza y de ir por caminos que no van a ninguna parte, si quereis encontrar inversiones solidas con futuros solvente, invertid en Santander, Iberdrola y Atresmedia.



Aquí nadie busca inversiones solidas, busca adelantarse y pegar el pelotazo. Para eso te haces una cartera de fondos de inversión que es mucho mejor que Santander, Iberdrola y Atresmedia


----------



## A3tv (20 May 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> Aquí nadie busca inversiones solidas, busca adelantarse y pegar el pelotazo. Para eso te haces una cartera de fondos de inversión que es mucho mejor que Santander, Iberdrola y Atresmedia



_Aun_ mejor? No parece posible.


----------



## Thundercat (20 May 2021)

La han dejado de lado, sólo le hacemos caso aquí. El CEO dn Twitter parece que incluso se dirija a nosotros


----------



## jm666 (20 May 2021)

Tienes toda la razón, ya se ha hablado mucho de esto en este mismo hilo, IOTA no esta madura todavía y por lo tanto es una apuesta.

También se dijo se comentó que IOTA estorba a otras cryptos que no quieren competencia tan buena como teóricamente pueda tener, incluído BNB de binance.

como todas las apuestas hay que sopesar los pros y los contras.


----------



## Locoderemate (20 May 2021)

Iota tendra que crear su propio mercado, este es el mercado de la blockchain, de btc/ethereum/bnb... Y de los perritos.

Nosotros entendemos que con iota el mercado, precisamente, puede cambiar radicalmente por lo que permite hacer el tangle.


----------



## davitin (20 May 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> Aquí nadie busca inversiones solidas, busca adelantarse y pegar el pelotazo. Para eso te haces una cartera de fondos de inversión que es mucho mejor que Santander, Iberdrola y Atresmedia



El detector de ironía mal, no?


----------



## Thundercat (20 May 2021)

davitin dijo:


> El detector de ironía mal, no?



Fatal


----------



## Carloparty (20 May 2021)

Buenas a tod@s!!! Sigo este foro desde hace años...hoy me da x participar....

El año pasado pille iotas a buen precio Yo las voy aguantar...voy para largo. No hay prisa. Incluso aproveché algo de la bajada de ayer para seguir añadiendo más.

Saludos y suerte!


----------



## jm666 (20 May 2021)

creo que BTC pinta bien para el 44500


----------



## Locoderemate (20 May 2021)

Que existe una evidente falta de liderazgo visible, no te lo puedo negar pq salta ala vista con el schneider ese, que parece el tipico buen universitario atontao al q aun le faltan un par de ostias para que madure. Y el moch que debe de ser un cabron d cuidado... Cuando habia el vikingo y el otro eso debia ser un circo tragicomico.

Pero en silencio parece q la IF esta haciendo limpieza y reorganizando de forma coeherente y efectiva el roadmap. Que los pimniñosratapum no esten por eso me parece normal: buscan mierdas de tropecientos ceros para pumpear mientras sueñan q se convertira en el btc de su generacion... Pq ven btc ya para viejos, como el facebook.

Sobre los tempos... Pues no creo q se haga aposta o haya una mano negra, pero llevan perdidos 2 años y volverlo arrancar cuesta, mientras el mundo crypto anda a su rollo.


----------



## Locoderemate (20 May 2021)

Es positivo q gente critica con el proyecto iota hable claro de las dudas o peligros q percibe, como bien haces. Da una vision mas amplia de las cosas.

Y tenes razon, iota debe demostrar muchisimo para ganarse la confianza y el entusiasmo. Yo pienso, a dia de hoy, q lo puede lograr por eso voy con iota. En setiembre volvere a valorar.

Como inversor he puesto dinero que puedo arriesgar, no son los ahorros de la parienta, y cuando los puse, en navidad, queria hacerlo en un valor a medio-largo plazo. Dinero para el corto ya tengo y mi vida me gusta (mejor sin covid pero). La cotizacion diaria la voy mirando de tanto en tanto como quien mira un barça-madrid.

A lo que iva: a medio/largo plazo estaba entre btc, eth o iota.

Despues de probar eth decir q es una mierda, y no quiero saber mucho de ella: carisima, insegura (te deja transacciones colgadas)...

Btc me gusta, pero al final decidi invertirlo todo en iota: un poco mas de riesgo para un producto que puede tener mucho mas recorrido. Y de momento, tengo mejores rendimientos q si hubiera puesto todo en btc. Asi q contento.

Obviamente, cuando vienen los q te sacan: es q iota no sube una mierda, mira esa ha hecho en un mes x10 o la otra un x20... Es decir, te señalan 10-15 shisharros de entre los miles q hay que han pumpeado. Y como no soy adivino creo q con todo lo incierto y riesgoso q es apostar por iota, en el fondo aun es una apuesta bastante segura.

No se si me explico


----------



## MetreroConDinero (20 May 2021)

Está guay analizar la trayectoria, los lobbys tecnológicos que hay detrás de este negocio, si el CEO de IOTA es tolay, si China dumpea o pumpea el mercado.... Pero os hago una pregunta a los que tenemos esta crypto como moneda "bandera", si dentro de 10 años IOTA es la puta hostia, manda en esto, vale como Ethereum ahora mismo... ¿os dejaría dormir por las noches haber vendido vuestros tokens? Me da miedo que entremos en Bear Market pero en 10 años ni recordaré haber palmado unos cientos de euros en 2021, pero si me acordaría de lo que pudo ser y no fue por cagón.

Solo intento buscar argumentos para reforzar la posición holder en estos momentos tan oscuros....

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Registrador (20 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> creo que BTC pinta bien para el 44500



En general? en un día? en un año? cuentanos más guru del "análisis técnico"!.


----------



## paketazo (20 May 2021)

MetreroConDinero dijo:


> Está guay analizar la trayectoria, los lobbys tecnológicos que hay detrás de este negocio, si el CEO de IOTA es tolay, si China dumpea o pumpea el mercado.... Pero os hago una pregunta a los que tenemos esta crypto como moneda "bandera", si dentro de 10 años IOTA es la puta hostia, manda en esto, vale como Ethereum ahora mismo... ¿os dejaría dormir por las noches haber vendido vuestros tokens? Me da miedo que entremos en Bear Market pero en 10 años ni recordaré haber palmado unos cientos de euros en 2021, pero si me acordaría de lo que pudo ser y no fue por cagón.
> 
> Solo intento buscar argumentos para reforzar la posición holder en estos momentos tan oscuros....
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk



Si IOTA se hace un ETH es un 90X desde aquí, o sea que con que metas 4000$ más o menos te soluciona bastante, si metes 10.000$ te retiras así que tampoco hay que comerse la cabeza metiendo aquí ahora 100.000$ si los necesitas para comprar un piso.

Con tener unos miles de MIOTAS es suficiente para un ciudadano de a pie.

A veces hay que contener el riesgo o diversificarlo.


----------



## jm666 (20 May 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> En general? en un día? en un año? cuentanos más guru del "análisis técnico"!.



No soy ningún gurú padawani xDDD

solo pinto triangulitos para niños

de momento se van cumpliendo todos, pero no puedo saber si irán arriba o abajo:




si tuviera que dar una fecha diría hoy a las 10:38 PM xDDD
(desde la barra del bar borracho)


----------



## Registrador (20 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> solo pinto triangulitos para niños



No te preocupes no estás solo: todos los de tu secta del analisis técnico pintan triangulitos para niños.

Muy bonita esa gráfica y esos colores, no te has salido nada! Muy bien!

Ahora me puedes por favor enlazar tu dibujito del lunes de esta semana donde anunciaste la caída del 50% de ayer? Gracias!


----------



## Locoderemate (20 May 2021)

MetreroConDinero dijo:


> Está guay analizar la trayectoria, los lobbys tecnológicos que hay detrás de este negocio, si el CEO de IOTA es tolay, si China dumpea o pumpea el mercado.... Pero os hago una pregunta a los que tenemos esta crypto como moneda "bandera", si dentro de 10 años IOTA es la puta hostia, manda en esto, vale como Ethereum ahora mismo... ¿os dejaría dormir por las noches haber vendido vuestros tokens? Me da miedo que entremos en Bear Market pero en 10 años ni recordaré haber palmado unos cientos de euros en 2021, pero si me acordaría de lo que pudo ser y no fue por cagón.
> 
> Solo intento buscar argumentos para reforzar la posición holder en estos momentos tan oscuros....
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk



Como lo veo: iota a nivel de fundamentales va a mas... Y a nivel especulativo ya a conseguido mejorar su rentabilidad con btc, mientras el pronostico es ir a mas, por su baja capitalizacion y por las funcionalidades q aportaran sus fundamentales.

Por tanto, es mucho mas probable q iota sea a dia de hoy mejor inversion a largo q btc. Pero amigo, el futuro es una ncierto.


----------



## jm666 (20 May 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> No te preocupes no estás solo: todos los de tu secta del analisis técnico pintan triangulitos para niños.
> 
> Muy bonita esa gráfica y esos colores, no te has salido nada! Muy bien!
> 
> Ahora me puedes por favor enlazar tu dibujito del lunes de esta semana donde anunciaste la caída del 50% de ayer? Gracias!





paketazo dijo:


> Parece que sigue dentro del triángulo, es verdad.
> Ver archivo adjunto 655949





jm666 dijo:


> Ojo que el primer triángulo gordo, del que salimos, dice que tendríamos que llegar a *39.5K *por abajo, IOTA a $1
> 
> En este primer triángulo intermedio, en el que estamos a punto de romper, si baja, llegaríamos a *44k*, IOTA a 1.55, para luego supongo seguir bajando
> 
> ...





jm666 dijo:


> A ver yo tengo esto, es una aproximación, puede que no vaya abajo, o que caiga despacio o que no llegue al final, pero esto es lo que se ve:
> Ver archivo adjunto 658368
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 658369




la ultima caida no la vi, me quede dormido recomprando la noche anterior


----------



## Registrador (20 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> la ultima caida no la vi, me quede dormido recomprando la noche anterior



No la viste tu ni nadie porque.... wait for it.... nadie puede predecir el futuro! 

Y en vez de aprender esa leccion tan sencilla, sigues haciendo lineas de coloritos


----------



## Parlakistan (20 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Como lo veo: iota a nivel de fundamentales va a mas... Y a nivel especulativo ya a conseguido mejorar su rentabilidad con btc, mientras el pronostico es ir a mas, por su baja capitalizacion y por las funcionalidades q aportaran sus fundamentales.
> 
> Por tanto, es mucho mas probable q iota sea a dia de hoy mejor inversion a largo q btc. Pero amigo, el futuro es una ncierto.



Yo llevo las dos, IOTA y BTC. BTC a pesar de la volatilidad que tiene hay que reconocer que es una inversión más segura, creo que está a punto de convertirse en algo totalmente global, muchos institucionales lo poseen y como reserva de valor lo avalan más de 10 años de subida. 

IOTA es solo un proyecto, pero cada vez tiene mejor pinta, en el momento que saquen contratos inteligentes y tokenización va a poner en serios problemas a otras cadenas de bloques. Podría haber ganado mucho más dinero con Ethereum que con IOTA en este mercado alcista, mucho más, pero las limitaciones de la red de ethereum nunca me han gustado para una solución global de finanzas descentralizadas. En cuanto hay volumen de negociación la red de ethereum se viene abajo y las comisiones al cielo. En mi opinión en el estado actual Ethereum funciona en un mercado de broma como este, pero no funcionaría su modelo aplicado a un mundo real. 

IOTA tiene una base mucho más sólida para ser un estándar real, IOTA hubiera podido manejar sin problemas el volumen de transacciones que hizo colapsar a la red de ethereum ayer.


----------



## jm666 (20 May 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> No la viste tu ni nadie porque.... wait for it.... nadie puede predecir el futuro!
> 
> Y en vez de aprender esa leccion tan sencilla, sigues haciendo lineas de coloritos



dha las drojas amijo xD


----------



## Registrador (20 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> dha las drojas amijo xD



Si vas a dibujar por lo menos pinta un cuadro o algo luego lo puedes enmarcarlo y ponerlo en la cocina. Va a tener la misma utilidad para predecir el precio de iota/bitcoin que tus gráficas "de analisis tecnico".


----------



## paketazo (20 May 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Yo llevo las dos, IOTA y BTC. BTC a pesar de la volatilidad que tiene hay que reconocer que es una inversión más segura, creo que está a punto de convertirse en algo totalmente global, muchos institucionales lo poseen y como reserva de valor lo avalan más de 10 años de subida.
> 
> IOTA es solo un proyecto, pero cada vez tiene mejor pinta, en el momento que saquen contratos inteligentes y tokenización va a poner en serios problemas a otras cadenas de bloques. Podría haber ganado mucho más dinero con Ethereum que con IOTA en este mercado alcista, mucho más, pero las limitaciones de la red de ethereum nunca me han gustado para una solución global de finanzas descentralizadas. En cuanto hay volumen de negociación la red de ethereum se viene abajo y las comisiones al cielo. En mi opinión en el estado actual Ethereum funciona en un mercado de broma como este, pero no funcionaría su modelo aplicado a un mundo real.
> 
> IOTA tiene una base mucho más sólida para ser un estándar real, IOTA hubiera podido manejar sin problemas el volumen de transacciones que hizo colapsar a la red de ethereum ayer.



Estaba leyendo hace un rato casos dónde mucha gente para retirar las garantías ayer han pagado comisiones en la red ETH de 500$ o más.

Muchos tenían por ejemplo 10.000$ en stacking al 6% de media que son 600 pavos año, y ayer cuando quisieron retirarlos para comprar algún valor, pagaron más que los intereses generados en un año.

La red ETH no vale para pequeñas cantidades, si tienes 100K pues sí, es asumible, pero para meter 1000$ o cosas menores a 10K, es una cagada pues te quedas sin los rendimientos al querer recuperar la garantía.

BNB va mejor, menos intereses, pero de momento hay pocas plataformas DEFI confiables, pero alguna hay.

IOTA tiene un as en la manga, es una lástima que en este run bull no tuviera los contratos inteligentes operativos, cualquier DEFI sobre el tangle podría llevarse el gato al agua.

Veremos en el futuro que sucede.

Ahora hay que estar muy atentos a las resistencias generadas en esta bajada. Los que compraron ayer barato van a soltar a lo largo de hoy mañana y pasado, y si no hay recambio para mantener la subida esta se frenara, y el pánico no será como el de ayer, pero podría desencadenar un retorno a mínimo con goteos lentos.

Os recomiendo que mantengáis una porción de capital lista para entrar en las próximas semanas si se d aun doble suelo, y si no se da, pues HODL!


----------



## jm666 (20 May 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> Si vas a dibujar por lo menos pinta un cuadro o algo luego lo puedes enmarcarlo y ponerlo en la cocina. Va a tener la misma utilidad para predecir el precio de iota/bitcoin que tus gráficas "de analisis tecnico".



Pues si los hubieras visto hubieras vendido antes y no estaría poa quí con el culo en llamas diciendo gilipolleces y pidiendo explicaciones para demostrar algo que a nadie le interesa amiho xDDDD


----------



## Parlakistan (20 May 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Estaba leyendo hace un rato casos dónde mucha gente para retirar las garantías ayer han pagado comisiones en la red ETH de 500$ o más.
> 
> Muchos tenían por ejemplo 10.000$ en stacking al 6% de media que son 600 pavos año, y ayer cuando quisieron retirarlos para comprar algún valor, pagaron más que los intereses generados en un año.
> 
> ...



Yo te digo que a gente con 6 cifras y 7 cifras no les hace tampoco ni puta gracia pagar 500 dólares de comisión. Eso es insostenible y es una pena que hayamos perdido tanto tiempo en arreglar el estropicio trinario y el esquema de firmas antiquantum de mierda, de lo contrario ya estarían los SC. La buena noticia es que coordicide está muy avanzado y ya mismo sacan la red de prueba incentivada.


----------



## Locoderemate (20 May 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> Si vas a dibujar por lo menos pinta un cuadro o algo luego lo puedes enmarcarlo y ponerlo en la cocina. Va a tener la misma utilidad para predecir el precio de iota/bitcoin que tus gráficas "de analisis tecnico".



Date cuenta forero q no aportas nada positivo al hilo. Vega, no seas tan cenizo a animate


----------



## Registrador (20 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Date cuenta forero q no aportas nada positivo al hilo. Vega, no seas tan cenizo a animate



Pero si estoy de un humor estupendo, a mi q la gente crea en magufadas me la trae al pairo solo me fascina su falta de racionalidad, pero si alguien quiere invertir usando horóscopos allá ellos.


----------



## Azkenchack (20 May 2021)

MetreroConDinero dijo:


> Está guay analizar la trayectoria, los lobbys tecnológicos que hay detrás de este negocio, si el CEO de IOTA es tolay, si China dumpea o pumpea el mercado.... Pero os hago una pregunta a los que tenemos esta crypto como moneda "bandera", si dentro de 10 años IOTA es la puta hostia, manda en esto, vale como Ethereum ahora mismo... ¿os dejaría dormir por las noches haber vendido vuestros tokens? Me da miedo que entremos en Bear Market pero en 10 años ni recordaré haber palmado unos cientos de euros en 2021, pero si me acordaría de lo que pudo ser y no fue por cagón.
> 
> Solo intento buscar argumentos para reforzar la posición holder en estos momentos tan oscuros....
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk



Cambia "cientos de euros" por "miles de euros" y seguramente entenderás porque hay gente que vende ahora


Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jm666 (20 May 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> Pero si estoy de un humor estupendo, a mi q la gente crea en magufadas me la trae al pairo solo me fascina su falta de racionalidad, pero si alguien quiere invertir usando horóscopos allá ellos.



a ver tolín, aquí nadie cree en nada, ni en lo que diga el Munsk ni menos en lo que diga yo, pero son señales, señales que usamos para tomar las mejores decisiones, si tu crees que los análisis técnicos no valen para nada, perfecto tampoco te vamos a creer xD

Estas señales además no son eternas y grabadas en piedra, cambian con el tiempo y mucho, los triángulos cambian de tamaño, una vez cerrados pueden ir arriba, abajo o a los dos lados, cambiando el punto en donde hay que empezar a medir, también puede cambiar el análisis fundamental, alguna noticia, mejora , etc, hay que estar encima de esto para darle rendimiento.

De todas formas cuéntaselo a todos los analistas profesionlaes que hay por el mundo, deben ser todos unas magufetas.

pero no vengas jodiendo solo porque habrás perdido un monton de pasta y no tienes a nadie con quien metrte o que sé yo que cojones te pasa


----------



## MetreroConDinero (20 May 2021)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Cambia "cientos de euros" por "miles de euros" y seguramente entenderás porque hay gente que vende ahora
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk



Yo entiendo hasta aquel que retira 20€ porque los prefiera en el bolsillo. Yo formulo otra pregunta para quien quiera preguntarse a sí mismo cuál es su lugar en el cryptomundo. 

Y yo ahora tengo puestos un par de miles sobre la mesa en mi reentrada de ayer, pero empecé en enero con unos pocos cientos. Para mí lo que salió de mi bolsillo es lo que cuenta, lo que saque después de todo ya se verá

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (20 May 2021)

MetreroConDinero dijo:


> Yo entiendo hasta aquel que retira 20€ porque los prefiera en el bolsillo. Yo formulo otra pregunta para quien quiera preguntarse a sí mismo cuál es su lugar en el cryptomundo.
> 
> Y yo ahora tengo puestos un par de miles sobre la mesa en mi reentrada de ayer, pero empecé en enero con unos pocos cientos. Para mí lo que salió de mi bolsillo es lo que cuenta, lo que saque después de todo ya se verá
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk



Mejor que no te enteres de lo que se están jugando algunos aquí.

De todos modos, la coherencia de no meter más de lo que uno se puede permitir es la manera correcta de no sufrir demasiado por algo que no merece la pena (vale más la tranquilidad que la ansiedad de tener demasiado dinero invertido)

Recuerdo en NF que tenía 250.000 MIOTAS por ejemplo, y alguno más por aquí, por ahí andaba, así que si no han vendido entiende lo que se mueve por estos lares...ya no te digo en BTC que cualquier forero antiguo maneja como poco 50 BTC y algunos pasan sobrados de los 500


----------



## MetreroConDinero (20 May 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> ya no te digo en BTC que cualquier forero antiguo maneja como poco 50 BTC y algunos pasan sobrados de los 500



Virgen santa. Yo con 50 BTC ya habría salido por patas hace tiempo. Ni te digo con 500, me hubiera salido en cuanto hubiera tocado los 1.000$

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (20 May 2021)

Llegué a tener 10.000 ETH pero como dices, había que ser un visionario para aguantar. De hecho en cuanto saque un 30% los lagué y todo por debajo de 1$.

No estaba capacitado para entenderlo por aquel entonces, y mi ignorancia lo pagó.

Por eso Hold en lo que creas a muerte.


----------



## MetreroConDinero (20 May 2021)

A eso me refiero, no me gustaría mirar atras y decir, "oye, que buena idea tuve..."

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MetreroConDinero (20 May 2021)

Tras buscar el significado en Google, no puedo estar más de acuerdo. "Cuando BTC cayó de 10$ a 2$ todos consideraron a la moneda muerta..." Es poesía.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (20 May 2021)

Yo voy a seguir en Iota al menos durante este año.


----------



## jm666 (20 May 2021)

con un poco de suerte nos disparamos ...


----------



## paketazo (20 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> con un poco de suerte nos disparamos ...



Espero no sea en la sien.


----------



## jm666 (20 May 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Espero no sea en la sien.



xDDDD

naaa es por el triangulo IOTA/BTC a ver si va pa arriba


----------



## Locoderemate (20 May 2021)

MetreroConDinero dijo:


> Tras buscar el significado en Google, no puedo estar más de acuerdo. "Cuando BTC cayó de 10$ a 2$ todos consideraron a la moneda muerta..." Es poesía.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk



Lo mejor para iota siempre ha sido q btc ni suba no baje mucho... Ojala btc se mantenga en lateral bastante


----------



## jm666 (20 May 2021)

me ha parecido observar que a veces sube o baja mucho BTC y IOTA no hace nada

a veces pasa lo contrario, un pequeñito cambio en BTC supone un gran cambio en IOTA

yo creo que es debido al valor relativo al BTC y supongo que depende si está subiendo o bajando o lateral

también a veces he visto que si IOTA está en el borde de un triángulo que no puede pasar se queda ahí haga lo que haga BTC.


----------



## Locoderemate (20 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> xDDDD
> 
> naaa es por el triangulo IOTA/BTC a ver si va pa arriba



Si btc sube iota subira mas q btc, si baja iota bajara mas que btc


----------



## jm666 (20 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Si btc sube iota subira mas q btc, si baja iota bajara mas que btc



a veces pasa que BTC baja y IOTA se mantiene con lo que IOTA/BTC sube


----------



## jm666 (21 May 2021)

ves como se mantiene 

BTC bajó 500 pts IOTA 0.025

si baja mucho BTC al final se jode, tiene un límite(de velocidad?)


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (21 May 2021)

Me uno al club.
He comprado unos iotillas en Binance, creéis que es seguro dejarlos ahí ?


----------



## Registrador (21 May 2021)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> Me uno al club.
> He comprado unos iotillas en Binance, creéis que es seguro dejarlos ahí ?



Not your keys not your coins.

Tienes una wallet estupenda para iota y no hay comisiones para transferir, por que las quieres dejar en un exchange???


----------



## Gian Gastone (21 May 2021)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> Me uno al club.
> He comprado unos iotillas en Binance, creéis que es seguro dejarlos ahí ?



Ponlos a producir en el Stake de MIOTA de dan 1 MIOTA por cada 1000 MIOTAS por cad año que lo tengas ahi metidos.


----------



## basura_inmunda (21 May 2021)

Me gustaría comprar 1000 euros de IOTAS y hacer HOLD por 2 años, como puedo, ¿binance?


----------



## jm666 (21 May 2021)

basura_inmunda dijo:


> Me gustaría comprar 1000 euros de IOTAS y hacer HOLD por 2 años, como puedo, ¿binance?



si binance, te dejo mi referido, creo que te ahorras 10% en comisiones : Create a free account | Binance


----------



## ka&an (21 May 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> Not your keys not your coins.
> 
> Tienes una wallet estupenda para iota y no hay comisiones para transferir, por que las quieres dejar en un exchange???



Pues yo he intentado transferir hoy de Binance a Firefly y no solo no puedo usar la red IOTA si no que SI me cobran comisión. O lo estoy haciendo mal (seguramente) o si cobran comisión, aparte que tienes que usar no se que red de Binance que te advierte que si la wallet no lo soporta bye bye coins, asi que...


----------



## T-34 (21 May 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Ponlos a producir en el Stake de MIOTA de dan 1 MIOTA por cada 1000 MIOTAS por cad año que lo tengas ahi metidos.



No hay staking ahora mismo disponible. Hay riesgo de perder los iotas?


----------



## Gian Gastone (21 May 2021)

T-34 dijo:


> No hay staking ahora mismo disponible. Hay riesgo de perder los iotas?



Si el EARN sobre IOTA en Binance ya no esta, pero los que lo teniamos yya hecho, nos han duplicado los intereses, sigue siendo una misería , pero ahi esta.
Si Binance se va a bajo habría un crash en el criptomundo de orden de magnitud similar a MtGox.


----------



## ka&an (21 May 2021)

No, si esta claro... Por cierto, la red MIOTA sigue saliendo off, ¿sabemos por que o hasta cuando? Transferir de Binance a Firefly con la red de Binance ¿es seguro o pierdes coins?


----------



## Registrador (21 May 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Ponlos a producir en el Stake de MIOTA de dan 1 MIOTA por cada 1000 MIOTAS por cad año que lo tengas ahi metidos.



0.1% de interés al año? Seriously???


----------



## Registrador (21 May 2021)

Me refería a que no hay comisiones en la red iota no en el exchange


----------



## Registrador (21 May 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> .
> Si Binance se va a bajo habría un crash en el criptomundo de orden de magnitud similar a MtGox.



El problema es q pierdas tus monedas. Después de mtgox hubo un crash del q se salió pronto, los q perdieron sus monedas no las recuperaron nunca.


----------



## T-34 (21 May 2021)

estamos remontando? veis el ATH?


----------



## T-34 (21 May 2021)

Acabo de hacer un analisis tecnico y me dice que de 1.40 nos vamos a 140$, ese es el analisis conservador, el analisis no conservador me dice que nos van a cambiar los iotas por lambos en el exchange.


----------



## Locoderemate (21 May 2021)

Los chinos estan metiendo miedo con btc. Ahora dicen q pondran medidas sobre los mineros.

Tiene mala pinta lo de los chinos con btc... que planean? Tumbarlo y entrar barato? Pero les seria tan facil?.

En todo caso el despeño d btc ha sido provocado x china, y el tonto util de Musk. Los chinos sacaron hace un mes el Btc de su diagonal alcista semanal al parar durante horas la mineria. Luego con el fud de q lo prohibian a entidades bancarias lo precipitaron al vacio, y ahora con la mineria... Quieren evitar una recuperacion.


----------



## Amapizpis (21 May 2021)

Sigo pensando que en 2021 veremos iota a 50$/MIOTA, pero estos cracks nunca suelen venir solos, en algun momento deberia romper para abajo otra vez.

A ver si puedo pillar a precios baratos y holdear hasta la luna.


----------



## hakuna_matata (21 May 2021)

Si el wallet de IOTA no es seguro apaga y vamonos. Se hunde el proyecto.


----------



## davitin (21 May 2021)

Nadie habla del bajón que acaba de dar?


----------



## Carloparty (21 May 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Nadie habla del bajón que acaba de dar?




Los chinos que ya estan gastando bromas pesadas...


----------



## Locoderemate (21 May 2021)

El mercado no esta aguantando la presion bajista y se desangra. Se intuye otra bajada fuerte.




To the helllll agarrado a mis iotas


----------



## Covid-8M (21 May 2021)

Solo falta que Biden le de la puntilla y se va todo al guano


----------



## Amapizpis (21 May 2021)

Amapizpis dijo:


> Sigo pensando que en 2021 veremos iota a 50$/MIOTA, pero estos cracks nunca suelen venir solos, en algun momento deberia romper para abajo otra vez.
> 
> A ver si puedo pillar a precios baratos y holdear hasta la luna.



Lo dicho, los cracks nunca vienen solos, suelen ir en duos o trios. Tengo ordenes de compra en 0.61$, si saltan ME CORONO, y ya a holdear hasta los 40-50$ que comento Jdnec y se rumorean en Reddit


----------



## Thundercat (21 May 2021)

He buscado noticias del 2017 y es todo igual, hasta lo de China, estamos como en el 22 de Diciembre de 2017.


----------



## Amapizpis (21 May 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> He buscado noticias del 2017 y es todo igual, hasta lo de China, estamos como en el 22 de Diciembre de 2017.



NO, la bullrun no se ha acabado, sigue la progresion logaritmica, este año llegaremos a las 6 cifras por btc.

Que mañana BTC podria bajar a 20k o 10k perfectamente, no digo que no, pero subira, ahora estamos como cuando BTC bajo de 3k a 1.6k en 2017.


----------



## Thundercat (21 May 2021)

Amapizpis dijo:


> NO, la bullrun no se ha acabado, sigue la progresion logaritmica, este año llegaremos a las 6 cifras por btc.
> 
> Que mañana BTC podria bajar a 20k o 10k perfectamente, no digo que no, pero subira, ahora estamos como cuando BTC bajo de 3k a 1.6k en 2017.



Por que lo crees?? Yo que ya caerá lo creo por varias cosas, porque ya ha pasado en 2017, porque el análisis técnico dice que es lo más probable y porque ya empiezan con las malas noticias de china y Elon Musk.

Si te fijas la bajada que tú dices no rompió el minimo anterior, esta sí.


----------



## Covid-8M (21 May 2021)

Ahora ribota por fibonanchi y rompe triangulo al alza


----------



## jm666 (21 May 2021)

como se llama lo contrario de bull run? xD


----------



## RuiKi84 (21 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> como se llama lo contrario de bull run? xD



Bear market?


----------



## jm666 (21 May 2021)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> Bear market?



pensabe en mole run o algo asin xD

pero si ahora que lo dices eso me suena


----------



## jm666 (21 May 2021)

joder otra vez a empezar xDDD

yo creo q tocamos el $1.20 hoy xDDD


o quizas no, porque encima esta flojeando xdd


----------



## Thundercat (22 May 2021)

De la agenda 2050


----------



## MetreroConDinero (22 May 2021)

Que si quiere bolsa, señora!

Como mañana vea el IOTA a €0.50, vive Dios que entro al trapo como un Miura

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (22 May 2021)

*Sell in May and go away*" is an investment adage warning investors to divest their stock holdings in *May* and wait to reinvest in November. From 1950 to around 2013, the Dow Jones Industrial Average posted lower returns during the *May* to October period, compared with the November to April period.


----------



## paketazo (22 May 2021)

La única duda que me queda, es que de ser así (bear marker ya), es que sería demasiado fácil.

Y ganar dinero de un modo tan sencillo siempre me hace pensar que algo no va a salir como pensamos.

Los osciladores en semanal ya dan como poco un posible rebote, pero esto es criptoworld, puede llegar ya ese rebote o un 25% más abajo.

el -50% de BTC desde máximos se acerca, y creo que es una zona a vigilar 32500$ en otras ocasiones actuó como soporte, y en general los fibos suelen dar algo de fiabilidad en las bajadas en esas zonas.

Por lo demás, mantened pólvora seca.

Recordad lo que suele pasar los fines de semana ... a veces.


----------



## Integer (22 May 2021)

Creo que ya llegamos tarde. Ni la vimos venir. Estábamos atentos a todos los patrones menos al importante.

EL patrón.




Hemos capitulado, señores.


----------



## NPDO (22 May 2021)

Esto no lo levanta ni Jesucristo.


----------



## paketazo (22 May 2021)

NPDO dijo:


> Esto no lo levanta ni Jesucristo.



En cuanto el pimp haga un all in, rebota todo el mercado un 100%


----------



## Registrador (22 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> creo que BTC pinta bien para el 44500
> 
> No soy ningún gurú padawani xDDD
> 
> ...



Lo clavaste!!!!!


----------



## jm666 (22 May 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> Lo clavaste!!!!!



pintaba bien en ese momento, también te dije que los triángulos pueden ir arriba o abajo


----------



## Locoderemate (22 May 2021)

Si pones la grafica en suficiente perspectiva tb se podria considerar q estamos en un bear trap a medio largo plazo...

Es la magia de las graficas y patrones


----------



## jm666 (22 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Si pones la grafica en suficiente perspectiva tb se podria considerar q estamos en un bear trap a medio largo plazo...
> 
> Es la magia de las graficas y patrones



Qué quieres decir, qué es un bear trap de esos?


----------



## Gian Gastone (22 May 2021)

¿Capitulamos ya! o esperamos a navidades?, vuelvo a estar en negativo.
todos los youtubes callados como putas.


----------



## Locoderemate (22 May 2021)

Bueno, ya sabeis


jm666 dijo:


> Qué quieres decir, qué es un bear trap de esos?



Q no tengo ni puta idea de estas cosas pero tomando el patron madre de todas las burbujas, y poniendolo en suficiente distancia, mas q un volver a la normalidad tb podriamos decir que estamos en la fase bear trap, mientras se esta gestionando el autentico bull run a meses vista.

De hecho, en diciembre, cuando el foro aun no estaba lleno de shitcoiners como ahora, en el hilo de btc pronostico q sucederia esto mas o menos y el bull run seria para finales de año. Algo asi. Ahora no lo recuerdo bien.

En fin, q las graficas dan mucho por interpretar


----------



## paketazo (22 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Si pones la grafica en suficiente perspectiva tb se podria considerar q estamos en un bear trap a medio largo plazo...
> 
> Es la magia de las graficas y patrones



Sí, sí pones el monitor al revés. 

De entrada BTC pinta doble suelo para que no quede nadie en beneficios tras el rebote. 

Y sí frena ahí no pintaría mal. 
Por lo de pronto los charts pintan estar fuera del mercado salvo hold forever


----------



## Locoderemate (22 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Bueno, ya sabeis
> 
> Q no tengo ni puta idea de estas cosas pero tomando el patron madre de todas las burbujas, y poniendolo en suficiente distancia, mas q un volver a la normalidad tb podriamos decir que estamos en la fase bear trap, mientras se esta gestionando el autentico bull run a meses vista.
> 
> ...



Imaginad que empiezan a entrar ahora pasta de nstitucionales a saco en btc durante 2-3 meses... Y el btc se coloca a 250-300k como ya se pronosticaba para este bull run. ¿Como se interpretaria la grafica actual en retrospectiva dentro de un año?


----------



## Locoderemate (22 May 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Sí, sí pones el monitor al revés.
> 
> De entrada BTC pinta doble suelo para que no quede nadie en beneficios tras el rebote.
> 
> ...



Jajaja. Ya he dicho q no tengo ni idea, pero mirar graficas es como mirar nubes; uno puede ver muchas formas distintas segun la perspectiva q ponga


----------



## paketazo (22 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Imaginad que empiezan a entrar ahora pasta de nstitucionales a saco en btc durante 2-3 meses... Y el btc se coloca a 250-300k como ya se pronosticaba para este bull run. ¿Como se interpretaria la grafica actual en retrospectiva dentro de un año?



No va a entrar dinero. Lo de la energía parece una chorrada, pero a nivel institucional es suficiente hándicap para trabar la entrada de pasta.

Siempre hay una excusa para este tío de bajadas, lo mejor que podemos hacer es buscar un punto para hold a largo y pillar un 50% de lo que queremos.

Si sube cojonudo, pero si baja podemos promediar.

Mercado complicado, si se repite 2018 volvemos a un - 80% de máximos.

Trampa o no trampa, precaucion


----------



## Locoderemate (22 May 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> No va a entrar dinero. Lo de la energía parece una chorrada, pero a nivel institucional es suficiente hándicap para trabar la entrada de pasta.
> 
> Siempre hay una excusa para este tío de bajadas, lo mejor que podemos hacer es buscar un punto para hold a largo y pillar un 50% de lo que queremos.
> 
> ...



Firmo lo q dices... Si supieramos el futuro todos seriamos multimillonarios por derecho propio.

A mi no preocupa demasiado el precio de iota ahora mismo, yo me voy fijando en sus fundamentales. Si el proyecto va tirando y el mercado entra en un punto muerto durante el n tiempo no tiene pq irle mal a iota. La peña no podra distraerse ya mucho con las shitcoins q hacen x20-50 cada mes


----------



## Locoderemate (22 May 2021)

Bueno, yo solo decia que interpretar graficas es muy laxo, como mirar las nubes. Ademas, hace un mes todo era to the moon, ahora ya se da todo por finiquitado, pero lo cierto es q no sabemos q pensaremos en julio de todo esto.


----------



## jm666 (22 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Bueno, ya sabeis
> 
> Q no tengo ni puta idea de estas cosas pero tomando el patron madre de todas las burbujas, y poniendolo en suficiente distancia, mas q un volver a la normalidad tb podriamos decir que estamos en la fase bear trap, mientras se esta gestionando el autentico bull run a meses vista.
> 
> ...







pues yo no lo veo tan claro


----------



## Locoderemate (22 May 2021)

Bueno, estaba mirando graficos y creo que btc liquida... Grafico a un mes marca claramente una estrella del amanecer.

En todo caso, yo espero un pequeño rebote a 45-50k para seguir cayendo


----------



## jm666 (22 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Bueno, estaba mirando graficos y creo que btc liquida... Grafico a un mes marca claramente una estrella del amanecer.
> 
> En todo caso, yo espero un pequeño rebote a 45-50k para seguir cayendo



según mis paco triangulos puede que toquemos 39 o 40 en un rato , a partir de ahí se pasaría rebotando de 34 a 37k durante un tiempo, cuando cierre podría ir a 45k o directamente a 28k


----------



## Locoderemate (22 May 2021)

▷ Estrella del Amanecer y Estrella del Atardecer【 Patrones de Velas Japonesas 】


Morning star y Evening Star, candlestik o velas japonesas ✅ Descubre las pautas estrella del amanecer y estrella del atardecer pautas de cambio de tendencia




compraraccionesdebolsa.com





Y tenemos esto en mensual:


----------



## Locoderemate (22 May 2021)

Bueno, parece que vienen unos meses bajistas para btc, no tanto por grafico sino por velas mensuales. Descarado cambio de tendencia.

Hay q preparase para ver a iota mas barata. Quizas habra q aprovechar para incrementar la posicion, esperando q poco a poco se desapegue de btc y empiece su propio camino. Quizas en setiembre.

Lo importante son los fundamentales. Esperemos q se vayan cumpliendo y tengamos funcionalidad en 6-10 meses


----------



## MetreroConDinero (22 May 2021)

Chavales, hay que apostar a un caballo. Yo creo que es a este. A 5 meses o a 5 años, da igual. Y si la volvemos a ver a 0.20€ a recargar los arsenales...






Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Locoderemate (22 May 2021)

MetreroConDinero dijo:


> Chavales, hay que apostar a un caballo. Yo creo que es a este. A 5 meses o a 5 años, da igual. Y si la volvemos a ver a 0.20€ a recargar los arsenales...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver si tenemos suerte y antes de julio btc ya se ha desplomado, con iota a bajos precios para volver a cargar.


----------



## Covid-8M (22 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> A ver si tenemos suerte y antes de julio btc ya se ha desplomado, con iota a bajos precios para volver a cargar.



Si claro, que baje hasta un centimo para ser los mas afortunados. Y yo deseando que suba...


----------



## Locoderemate (22 May 2021)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Si claro, que baje hasta un centimo para ser los mas afortunados. Y yo deseando que suba...



No tendras la suerte de ver a iota a un centimo por unas horas... Seria brutal ver el mercado crypto to the helllll por unos dias. Purificacion sana.


----------



## Harrymorgan (22 May 2021)

Ya se puede pasar de binance al firefly?

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Covid-8M (22 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> No tendras la suerte de ver a iota a un centimo por unas horas... Seria brutal ver el mercado crypto to the helllll por unos dias. Purificacion sana.



Pues si, todo lo que sea movimiento a mi me gusta. A mi por un lado me gustaria que se hundiera la criptofarsa definitivamente y por el otro me gustaria dar un criptopelotazo. Desde que reempece con iota hace unos meses habia hecho hold. Ahora ya me he desmadrado y he vuelto al vicio de tradear. Actualmente voy largo hasta 1,30


----------



## Locoderemate (22 May 2021)

Parece q btc esta consolidando un techo en 38.600


----------



## Locoderemate (22 May 2021)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Pues si, todo lo que sea movimiento a mi me gusta. A mi por un lado me gustaria que se hundiera la criptofarsa definitivamente y por el otro me gustaria dar un criptopelotazo. Desde que reempece con iota hace unos meses habia hecho hold. Ahora ya me he desmadrado y he vuelto al vicio de tradear. Actualmente voy largo hasta 1,30



Yo me agarro a mis iotas, y si baja mucho comprare mas. Podria vender algo ahora, un 30% o asi, pero me da palo tradear


----------



## Covid-8M (22 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Yo me agarro a mis iotas, y si baja mucho comprare mas. Podria vender algo ahora, un 30% o asi, pero me da palo tradear



Si, suele acabar mal el tradeo. Creo que la clave es no entrar en fomo y si te quedas fuera en alguna subida pasar a otra cosa y no insistir en reentrar


----------



## jm666 (22 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Parece q btc esta consolidando un techo en 38.600



esta a punto de caer , si rompe 38k vamos muy abajo


----------



## Covid-8M (22 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> esta a punto de caer , si rompe 38k vamos muy abajo



No jodas. Yo tengo el stop en 0,89 y esta mañana casi me salta


----------



## jm666 (22 May 2021)

a ver si rompe


----------



## MetreroConDinero (22 May 2021)

Covid-8M dijo:


> No jodas. Yo tengo el stop en 0,89 y esta mañana casi me salta



A estas alturas ya ni me planteo el stop. Ahora solo pienso en positivo: si sube, de pm. Si baja, de pm también para seguir comprando.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jm666 (22 May 2021)

se lo esta pensando, creo que le queda una oportunidad si rompe este mini banderin abajo


----------



## Covid-8M (22 May 2021)

MetreroConDinero dijo:


> A estas alturas ya ni me planteo el stop. Ahora solo pienso en positivo: si sube, de pm. Si baja, de pm también para seguir comprando.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk



Es lo suyo, tener siempre algo de liquidez para beneficiarte de movimientos en cualquier direccion. Lo peor que puede ocurrir es entrar en ciclo bajista y que siga bajando cuando ya estas invertido al 100% como es mi caso ahora


----------



## jm666 (22 May 2021)

lástima


----------



## jm666 (22 May 2021)

puede que le quede otra caida todavia, si sigue el mismo patron, deberia subir un poco primero


----------



## Locoderemate (22 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> esta a punto de caer , si rompe 38k vamos muy abajo



Si, hoy lo he visto claro. Btc esta en caida... Quizas ya ni rebotes a 45k si se confirma este techo a 38.6... 

De todas formas esta caida parece q durara 3-6 meses si se confirma el patron estrella del anochecer en mensual... Por tanto, btc caera muy abajo de forma lenta y sostenida.


----------



## Locoderemate (22 May 2021)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Es lo suyo, tener siempre algo de liquidez para beneficiarte de movimientos en cualquier direccion. Lo peor que puede ocurrir es entrar en ciclo bajista y que siga bajando cuando ya estas invertido al 100% como es mi caso ahora



Una opcion es sacarse de encima un 20-50% de lo invertido ahora si crees q estamos de bajon, pq obtendrias liquidez para comprar mas iotas en un futuro si realmente baja... y si no baja mas,al menos has mantenido en gran medida tu posicion.

De todas formas, como ya he dicho muchas veces, yo pienso en iota a largo, no me lo mporta tanto su precio ahora como poder ir acumulando. Por tanto si baja a 1 centimo agarrare iotas por un tubo jajajajaja


----------



## jm666 (22 May 2021)

ahi vamos


----------



## Roedr (22 May 2021)

Acabo de ver la gráfica de BTC, y tiene pinta de leve consolidación, y después p'abajo. El oro al revés, y llevan un tiempo anticorrelados.


----------



## Amapizpis (22 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Una opcion es sacarse de encima un 20-50% de lo invertido ahora si crees q estamos de bajon, pq obtendrias liquidez para comprar mas iotas en un futuro si realmente baja... y si no baja mas,al menos has mantenido en gran medida tu posicion.
> 
> De todas formas, como ya he dicho muchas veces, yo pienso en iota a largo, no me lo mporta tanto su precio ahora como poder ir acumulando. Por tanto si baja a 1 centimo agarrare iotas por un tubo jajajajaja



Yo quiero comprar en 0.60$, lo deje pasar el miercoles pero todavia confio en que el mercado nos dara una segunda oportunidad.


----------



## jm666 (22 May 2021)

buneo pues no udo serr 

pero estuvo cerca xDD


----------



## Locoderemate (22 May 2021)

Amapizpis dijo:


> Yo quiero comprar en 0.60$, lo deje pasar el miercoles pero todavia confio en que el mercado nos dara una segunda oportunidad.



Amapizpi no crees que veremos bajadas muy fuertes de iota si btc termina por debajo de 10.000 en unos meses????


----------



## Covid-8M (22 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Una opcion es sacarse de encima un 20-50% de lo invertido ahora si crees q estamos de bajon, pq obtendrias liquidez para comprar mas iotas en un futuro si realmente baja... y si no baja mas,al menos has mantenido en gran medida tu posicion.
> 
> De todas formas, como ya he dicho muchas veces, yo pienso en iota a largo, no me lo mporta tanto su precio ahora como poder ir acumulando. Por tanto si baja a 1 centimo agarrare iotas por un tubo jajajajaja



Hice mi movimiento estrella de puro churro vendiendo antes del gran guano a 1,80. Luego recompre en 0,81 y en 1,14. Ahora tengo stop en 0,89. 
Mi problema es que no creo demasiado en el proyecto ni en ninguna cripto por lo que mi objetivo es llegar a 5 o maximo a 10 si fuera una subida muy vertical aunque sea a base de humo en poco tiempo y salir. Pero visto el panorama lo veo complicado. Mi segundo objetivo es no perder el capital inicial.


----------



## Covid-8M (22 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Amapizpi no crees que veremos bajadas muy fuertes de iota si btc termina por debajo de 10.000 en unos meses????



Si btc se pone a 10000 creo que iota entrara en terreno negativo. Puede que en -2 o -3


----------



## Locoderemate (22 May 2021)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Si btc se pone a 10000 creo que iota entrara en terreno negativo. Puede que en -2 o -3



Es q no lo descarto para nada


----------



## jm666 (22 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Si, hoy lo he visto claro. Btc esta en caida... Quizas ya ni rebotes a 45k si se confirma este techo a 38.6...
> 
> De todas formas esta caida parece q durara 3-6 meses si se confirma el patron estrella del anochecer en mensual... Por tanto, btc caera muy abajo de forma lenta y sostenida.



yo tengo un triangulo, top 40k , bottom 34k, cuando cierre se va +50 por arribao o -25 abajo

pero es bastante grande no se cuanto tardará y lo mismo no está completo


----------



## Amapizpis (22 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Amapizpi no crees que veremos bajadas muy fuertes de iota si btc termina por debajo de 10.000 en unos meses????



Veo imposible, pero IMPOSIBLE que BTC baje algun dia de 10k, pero IMPOSIBLE, 100% imposible.

En caso de haber muchisisisisisismo FUD (mas del que hubo en marzo del año pasado con la pandemia) podria bajar hasta cifras cercanas, quizas MOMENTANEAMENTE bajar algo, pero BTC por debajo de 10k es algo 100% imposible. No lo vamos a ver nunca.

A no ser obviamente que el bitcoin se fuese a la mierda, pero entonces si que seria el fin (probablemente con alguna ola menor hacia arriba, pero el proyecto estaria acabado).


----------



## Locoderemate (22 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> yo tengo un triangulo, top 40k , bottom 34k, cuando cierre se va +50 por arribao o -25 abajo
> 
> pero es bastante grande no se cuanto tardará y lo mismo no está completo



Puedes hacer foto?


----------



## Locoderemate (22 May 2021)

Amapizpis dijo:


> Veo imposible, pero IMPOSIBLE que BTC baje algun dia de 10k, pero IMPOSIBLE, 100% imposible.
> 
> En caso de haber muchisisisisisismo FUD (mas del que hubo en marzo del año pasado con la pandemia) podria bajar hasta cifras cercanas, quizas MOMENTANEAMENTE bajar algo, pero BTC por debajo de 10k es algo 100% imposible. No lo vamos a ver nunca.
> 
> A no ser obviamente que el bitcoin se fuese a la mierda, pero entonces si que seria el fin (probablemente con alguna ola menor hacia arriba, pero el proyecto estaria acabado).



Al bitcoin lo han tumbado pq lo quieren barato. Lo bajaran hasta el precio que quieran comprar. 

Yo no veo imposible bajada tope por debajo 10.000 y nueva normalidad en 20.000


----------



## Locoderemate (22 May 2021)

Amapizpis dijo:


> Veo imposible, pero IMPOSIBLE que BTC baje algun dia de 10k, pero IMPOSIBLE, 100% imposible.
> 
> En caso de haber muchisisisisisismo FUD (mas del que hubo en marzo del año pasado con la pandemia) podria bajar hasta cifras cercanas, quizas MOMENTANEAMENTE bajar algo, pero BTC por debajo de 10k es algo 100% imposible. No lo vamos a ver nunca.
> 
> A no ser obviamente que el bitcoin se fuese a la mierda, pero entonces si que seria el fin (probablemente con alguna ola menor hacia arriba, pero el proyecto estaria acabado).



Como crees q el nom puede hacer q las ballenas se desprendan de sus btc???? Haciendolo sangrar y q hasta el mas holder venda por miedo de q el bitcoin desaparezca. No descarto incluso q china vuelva hacer apagones con sus mineros para destrozar la confianza con el btc


----------



## Amapizpis (22 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Al bitcoin lo han tumbado pq lo quieren barato. Lo bajaran hasta el precio que quieran comprar.
> 
> Yo no veo imposible bajada tope por debajo 10.000 y nueva normalidad en 20.000









Bajar de 10k a dia de hoy implicaria salirse del arcoiris, en mi opinion, una bajada asi no es realista.


----------



## jm666 (22 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Es q no lo descarto para nada



mierda se puede poner negativo?
entonces nos pagan por comprar? xDD


----------



## jm666 (22 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Puedes hacer foto?


----------



## Locoderemate (22 May 2021)

Amapizpis dijo:


> Bajar de 10k a dia de hoy implicaria salirse del arcoiris, en mi opinion, una bajada asi no es realista.



Y si china vuelve apagar granjas de minerias, a donde ira el btc??? Que haran las ballenas cuando vean que el btc esta en manos chinas??

Porque fue el apagon por 5horas de una granja china lo que jodio la marcada tendencia alcista del btc, llevandolo a marcarse un hch y ahora la estrella del anochecer.

Si cuando baja de 30k las granjas chinas vuelven a apagarse donde ira su precio???

El nom ha visto el punto debil del btc y mediante china se lo quedara


----------



## Amapizpis (22 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Y si china vuelve apagar granjas de minerias, a donde ira el btc??? Que haran las ballenas cuando vean que el btc esta en manos chinas??
> 
> Porque fue el apagon por 5horas de una granja china lo que jodio la marcada tendencia alcista del btc, llevandolo a marcarse un hch y ahora la estrella del anochecer.
> 
> ...



Pero es que BTC a 30k despues de haber estado a 64k en un bullrun que debe terminar en 200k-400k YA ES UNA ABERRACION DEL FUD y de manipulacion de mercados Wyckoff, Elon Musk, China, Korea.

A 20k lo seria aun mas y a 10k mas aun.

Por debajo de 10k no es realista, que no te engañen que es lo que quieren.

No vayas apalancado, yo jamas lo haria despues de una vela que ha roto el mercado, y simplemente compra a precios bajos (los de ahora son buenos pero si eres ambicioso como yo intenta comprar mas abajo, en 30K/BTC o 0.60$/MIOTA) y espera que tarde o temprano volvera a subir todo.


----------



## Perturbado (22 May 2021)

Si llega a 0,6 le meto 4 Giotas más.


----------



## Amapizpis (22 May 2021)

Perturbado dijo:


> Si llega a 0,6 le meto 4 Giotas más.



Pon orden de compra como he hecho yo y simplemente espera


----------



## Locoderemate (22 May 2021)

Amapizpis dijo:


> Pero es que BTC a 30k despues de haber estado a 64k en un bullrun que debe terminar en 200k-400k YA ES UNA ABERRACION DEL FUD y de manipulacion de mercados Wyckoff, Elon Musk, China, Korea.
> 
> A 20k lo seria aun mas y a 10k mas aun.
> 
> ...



Yo es q no descarto escenarios. Lo q ha hecho china sacando al btc de su canal alcista con el apagado de granjas es la clave de la nueva situacion. Btc no se habia enfrentado a este escenario y satoshi no tuvo en cuenta q china podria acaparar en sus manos gran parte del minado y con ello torpedear el funcionamiento del btc para sus intereses.

No se q pasara pero el escenario q planteo es muy posible. Por tanto, mantengo mi posicion en iota pero voy ahorrando liquidez por si viene una ecatombe cripto por el asalto que creo q esta preparando el nom via china.

Si viene ecatombe a saquear troya con mi liquide!!! 

Si solo baja a 0.6 aumentare mi posicion. 

Si vuelve a subir, nada, esperar q suba cuanto mas mejor y que el coordicidio sea un exito


----------



## bucho (22 May 2021)

Hola, podéis explicar lo del precio negativo? Qué pasaría al comprar? Gracias.


----------



## Locoderemate (22 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 665975



Buen triangulo!!!

Veo btc tocando los 35, para quizas volver a tocar los maximos de hoy, pero pinta luego bajada a 33


----------



## Locoderemate (22 May 2021)

bucho dijo:


> Hola, podéis explicar lo del precio negativo? Qué pasaría al comprar? Gracias.



No, estabamos de coña... Jajaja


----------



## jm666 (22 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Buen triangulo!!!
> 
> Veo btc tocando los 35, para quizas volver a tocar los maximos de hoy, pero pinta luego bajada a 33



no puede bajar a 33 si está dentro del triángulo, o va hasta 35 o sube hasta 40k, a medida que pase el tiempo se estrecha


----------



## Locoderemate (22 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> no puede bajar a 33 si está dentro del triángulo, o va hasta 35 o sube hasta 40k, a medida que pase el tiempo se estrecha



Considerando que rompe por abajo el triangulo queria decir.

De todas formas, parece que ha formado un doble suelo. Quizas si haya rebote hasta 45

Edito. Parece q volvera a tantear los 38.6

Vuelo a editar. Aun asi iota no parece estar por la labor de subir mas alla de 1.10 aunque btc haga un rebotillo


----------



## jm666 (22 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Considerando que rompe por abajo el triangulo queria decir.
> 
> De todas formas, parece que ha formado un doble suelo. Quizas si haya rebote hasta 45
> 
> Edito. Parece q volvera a tantear los 38.6



uy tienes razon, esta haciendo el pullback ahora, yo creo que llegamos a los 40 pues

pero tendría que llegar casi a 39 primero

seria buen momento para vender algo(con cuidado)


----------



## Locoderemate (22 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> No, estabamos de coña... Jajaja



Lo q no se si iota estara por la labor de moverse mas alla de 1.10


----------



## Perturbado (22 May 2021)

Amapizpis dijo:


> Pon orden de compra como he hecho yo y simplemente espera



Eso en Omoku se puede hacer? Creo que no...


----------



## jm666 (22 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Lo q no se si iota estara por la labor de moverse mas alla de 1.10



está en otro triangulo, por eso no ha bajado mas, si sube a 40 tocara el borde superior del suyo supongo


----------



## Amapizpis (22 May 2021)

Perturbado dijo:


> Eso en Omoku se puede hacer? Creo que no...



Binance

Si te registras desde este link ahorras comisiones








Crear una cuenta gratis | Binance


Registra una cuenta con Binance




www.binance.com


----------



## bucho (22 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> No, estabamos de coña... Jajaja



Ok ok


----------



## MetreroConDinero (22 May 2021)

Perturbado dijo:


> Si llega a 0,6 le meto 4 Giotas más.



+1 brodel

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## T-34 (22 May 2021)

Se fue negrofuturo con sus graficas y vino locoderemate jajaja


----------



## Covid-8M (22 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Es q no lo descarto para nada



Yo creo que eso es MUY improbable. Lo mejor es ver como los que no tienen ninguna duda en comprar a 50 o 60k luego se acojonan a entrar cuando esta a 10k


T-34 dijo:


> Se fue negrofuturo con sus graficas y vino locoderemate jajaja



Si hay que elegir grafica me quedo con la del arcoiris. Con tanto colorido no puede fallar


----------



## jm666 (22 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Lo q no se si iota estara por la labor de moverse mas alla de 1.10



joder ha roto para abajo :S


----------



## Ricardo1980 (22 May 2021)

MetreroConDinero dijo:


> Chavales, hay que apostar a un caballo. Yo creo que es a este. A 5 meses o a 5 años, da igual. Y si la volvemos a ver a 0.20€ a recargar los arsenales...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso funciona asi hoy en dia?


----------



## Perturbado (22 May 2021)

MetreroConDinero dijo:


> Chavales, hay que apostar a un caballo. Yo creo que es a este. A 5 meses o a 5 años, da igual. Y si la volvemos a ver a 0.20€ a recargar los arsenales...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y un segundo caballo cual?


----------



## Locoderemate (23 May 2021)

Perturbado dijo:


> Y un segundo caballo cual?



Xrp ?


----------



## Locoderemate (23 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 665526
> Ver archivo adjunto 665528
> 
> 
> pues yo no lo veo tan claro



Como decia esta mañana la capitulacion de la burbuja del 2018 se ve como el bear trap de la burbuja de 2021.

Esta bajada actual, pues, es quizas solo una bear trap de la burbuja futura.


----------



## Amapizpis (23 May 2021)

Amapizpis dijo:


> Yo quiero comprar en 0.60$, lo deje pasar el miercoles pero todavia confio en que el mercado nos dara una segunda oportunidad.



¡VENGA QUE LLEGAMOS!!!

A 0.60$ el MIOTA, ¡me lo quitan de las manos señores! ¡A 0.60$! ¡VEnga que antes de final de año lo vemos en 40$!


----------



## Locoderemate (23 May 2021)

Amapizpis dijo:


> ¡VENGA QUE LLEGAMOS!!!
> 
> A 0.60$ el MIOTA, ¡me lo quitan de las manos señores! ¡A 0.60$! ¡VEnga que antes de final de año lo vemos en 40$!



Estaremos meses de bear market en btc, no crees q veremos a iota a precios mucho mas baratos que 0.60?


----------



## paketazo (23 May 2021)

-55% en 7 días.

Esto se pone interesante señores ... vayan haciendo sus apuestas.

Yo he doblado a 0,85 para mal o para peor. Y no quería, pero las rebajas es lo que tienen, que sacan nuestros demonios de dónde los mantenemos ocupados con los precios altos.


----------



## Amapizpis (23 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Estaremos meses de bear market en btc, no crees q veremos a iota a precios mucho mas baratos que 0.60?



Yo ya he dado mi opinion, el bear market aun no ha llegado, tenemos que ver al BTC en 6 cifras primero.

Esto son rebajas para los que no compraron entre febrero y abril, miedo para los holders, y SANGRE para los apalancados.


----------



## Locoderemate (23 May 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> -55% en 7 días.
> 
> Esto se pone interesante señores ... vayan haciendo sus apuestas.
> 
> Yo he doblado a 0,85 para mal o para peor. Y no quería, pero las rebajas es lo que tienen, que sacan nuestros demonios de dónde los mantenemos ocupados con los precios altos.



Tocara 33k para un rebote hasta 35-38?


----------



## paketazo (23 May 2021)

Más o menos como BTC.

Ni subió con los anuncios, ni baja por la falta de ellos.

Simple inercia del mercado. Me baso más en soportes de BTC que en la propia chart de IOTA.

Si perfora estas cotas claramente, pues se irá a 0,60$ con casi total seguridad, pero si pierde esos 0,60$ no recomendaría a nadie entrar en un tiempo, pues dejaría claro que no ha habido acumulación de ningún tipo desde los 0,40$

Por lo demás mi compra de hoy es más en promedio especulativo, que se convertirá en HODL si no rebota.

BTC no puede ir del tirón a 22K-18K sería muy fácil todos lo esperan por allí para cambiar sus tethers que no tienen salida al mundo real, y regresarán al cripto cuando estén a precio... y los exchanges así lo decidan.

Volúmenes de claudicación.???


----------



## Locoderemate (23 May 2021)

Visto como anda el patio es una ventaja. Ojala baje muchisimo y podamos acumular... Luego ya en 1-2 años veremos los brotes verdes.

Supongo pq ayer la hablamos, xo he soñado con iota a 0.01$. Que lujazo poder acumular cientos de miles de miotas....


----------



## Locoderemate (23 May 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Más o menos como BTC.
> 
> Ni subió con los anuncios, ni baja por la falta de ellos.
> 
> ...



Lo suscribo. Btc ira bajando hasta setiembre-diciembre casi seguro. Eso veo.

To the hellll

Agarrado a mis iotas


----------



## Gian Gastone (23 May 2021)

yo como no pude cambiar NANO por USDT Sano, no tengo fuelle para recargar mas IOTA y no voy a meter mas CASH. si para Octubre esta en 0.20 me lo pienso de nuevo. 
Pero todos preferimos un CRASH de una semana que 3 años de BEARMARKET.


----------



## Locoderemate (23 May 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> yo como no pude cambiar NANO por USDT Sano, no tengo fuelle para recargar mas IOTA y no voy a meter mas CASH. si para Octubre esta en 0.20 me lo pienso de nuevo.
> Pero todos preferimos un CRASH de una semana que 3 años de BEARMARKET.



No se cuanto durara el bear market de btc, pero veo que unos meses sí.

Imagina q el bear market de btc dura otro par de años... En un año ya tendriamos a iota funcionando a full si todo va bien. ¿Se crearia otro mercado distinto al de btc y las blockchain?


----------



## Locoderemate (23 May 2021)

Por ahi dicen q btc habria roto una resistencia q si se confirma lo lleva a 3.000

A que precio creeis q esta dispuesto a pagar el NOM para quedarse btc en su propiedad?


----------



## paketazo (23 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Por ahi dicen q btc habria roto una resistencia q si se confirma lo lleva a 3.000
> 
> A que precio creeis q esta dispuesto a pagar el NOM para quedarse btc en su propiedad?



Todo palabras. El tether que se ha impreso regresará antes o después, poco cash sale de este circuito. 

Si se va a 3000 se puede ir a 1000 o a 500,decir esa cifra es jugar a adivino, como lo eran los 100.000 cuando empezó a subir. 

Las decisiones que se tomen ahora repercutirán en el resto de nuestra vida, para bien o para mal. 

Si btc pierde 18k claramente quizá sea la señal de que el mercado no está preparado para esto, y mejor dedicarse á los sellos. 

Ojo, hablo de un mercado a largo plazo, no estos flash crashes que sirven para volvernos a todos locos... Al igual que los pumps sin sentido. 

Un saludo


----------



## davitin (23 May 2021)

Al final no he podido evitar ver las cotizaciones ::

Joder que puta ruina, esto va para abajo y sin frenos otra vez, creéis que rebotara?


----------



## Amapizpis (23 May 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Al final no he podido evitar ver las cotizaciones ::
> 
> Joder que puta ruina, esto va para abajo y sin frenos otra vez, creéis que rebotara?



Si, pero primero deberia tocar el suelo. Mi apuesta es BTC a 30k y IOTA a 0.60$, un tiempo en lo bajo y desde alli TO THE MOON para tener en otoño BTC a 200-300k y IOTA a 40-50$


----------



## Amapizpis (23 May 2021)

BTC a 3k es 100% imposible, de 10k no va a bajar NUNCA y si lo hace es que MUERE


----------



## davitin (23 May 2021)

Amapizpis dijo:


> Si, pero primero deberia tocar el suelo. Mi apuesta es BTC a 30k y IOTA a 0.60$, un tiempo en lo bajo y desde alli TO THE MOON para tener en otoño BTC a 200-300k y IOTA a 40-50$



Entonces no esperas un rebote rápido como el anterior?


----------



## MetreroConDinero (23 May 2021)

Jajaja, me ha empezado a temblar el ojo izquierdo, jajajajaja

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Amapizpis (23 May 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Entonces no esperas un rebote rápido como el anterior?



Bueno claro, algo como el anterior si, pero no se cuanto durara ni si sera definitivo, solo se que cuando se toca suelo casi nunca se toca 1 vez, se toca 2 y muchisimas veces 3 veces.

Cuando se "rompe" el mercado no suele haber rebotes instantaneos a maximos, suele haber un tiempo en lo bajo. Pero rebotes como los que hemos visto esta semana para nada son descartables, como decian por aqui hay que ponerlo dificil para liquidar por igual a osos y toros 




La grafica sinceramente tiene MUY MALA PINTA.

La unica acorazonada que me queda es que despues de tocar suelos se estabilice en 1$ un tiempo y que despues haya una subida paulatina hasta maximos. (Seria hacer la grafica de 2017-18 a la inversa, de derecha a izquierda, primero subimos hasta los 2,50$, luego nos damos la ostia hasta 1$, y luego subimos hasta maximos).


Sinceramente no tengo ni idea, solo se que tengo puesta orden de compra en 0.614$ porque confio en que sera muy buen precio para reentrar y poque veo realista que los vuelva a tocar.


----------



## Barney Crockett (23 May 2021)

MetreroConDinero dijo:


> Jajaja, me ha empezado a temblar el ojo izquierdo, jajajajaja
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk



Actividad de alto riesgo, sr. Metrero. 



Amapizpis dijo:


> La grafica sinceramente tiene MUY MALA PINTA.
> .



Sobre todo los ultimos ROJAZOS sufridos.


----------



## Locoderemate (23 May 2021)

Amapizpis dijo:


> Bueno claro, algo como el anterior si, pero no se cuanto durara ni si sera definitivo, solo se que cuando se toca suelo casi nunca se toca 1 vez, se toca 2 y muchisimas veces 3 veces.
> 
> Cuando se "rompe" el mercado no suele haber rebotes instantaneos a maximos, suele haber un tiempo en lo bajo. Pero rebotes como los que hemos visto esta semana para nada son descartables, como decian por aqui hay que ponerlo dificil para liquidar por igual a osos y toros
> 
> ...



Yo tb miraba la simetria entre el final del 2018 y lo del 2021 y pensar que en unas semanas podria girarse y buscar su antiguo ath. Pero para eso btc deberia corregir tb y buscar un nuevo ath. Y no se yo si esta por la labor.

De todos modos dicen por ahi que este viernes liquidan futuros y podrian relanzar al btc. Como veis esta posibilidad?

De momento, por velas y grafica creo que el btc va a capitular, aunque a partir del viernes, y durante un mes, nos regale un rebotillo digno de gato muerto.


----------



## Locoderemate (23 May 2021)

Barney Crockett dijo:


> Actividad de alto riesgo, sr. Metrero.
> 
> 
> 
> Sobre todo los ultimos ROJAZOS sufridos.



Ya ves, esta caida es un: os vamos a echar a todos de iota!!!

To the hell y agarrado a mis iotas


----------



## Mig29 (23 May 2021)

Si baja mas meto una nueva carga, no me importaría volver a los 0,30s, 0,20s etc(donde he comprado la mayoría de mis IOTAs). El precio a día de hoy de IOTA no es representativo de nada, es mas, comprar a mas de 0,5 me parece caro por como esta el proyecto.
Si la tecnología es lo que prometen, da igual BTC, los chinos, Musk y su puta madre, se va a la Luna. Si no, pues igual, se va al guano.


----------



## Covid-8M (23 May 2021)

Los que estaban esperando los 0,60 deben estar con el dedo en el gatillo. O bajamos el liston a 0,40? Madre de dios que sangria, yo me habia salvado pero al final estoy palmando igualmente. Esperaba rebote antes


----------



## MetreroConDinero (23 May 2021)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Los que estaban esperando los 0,60 deben estar con el dedo en el gatillo. O bajamos el liston a 0,40? Madre de dios que sangria, yo me habia salvado pero al final estoy palmando igualmente. Esperaba rebote antes



Yo creo que 0'50$ habría que esperar seguro, y puede que 0'40$...

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Covid-8M (23 May 2021)

MetreroConDinero dijo:


> Yo creo que 0'50$ habría que esperar seguro, y puede que 0'40$...
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk



Como sigas bajando vas a quedar fuera. Es durante el panico maximo donde esta el punto de entrada optimo


----------



## Amapizpis (23 May 2021)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Los que estaban esperando los 0,60 deben estar con el dedo en el gatillo. O bajamos el liston a 0,40? Madre de dios que sangria, yo me habia salvado pero al final estoy palmando igualmente. Esperaba rebote antes



Es muy probable tocarlos pero yo no me la voy a jugar, no quiero quedarme fuera, pillando a 0.60$ tendre mas MIOTAS de los que soñaba tener hace una escasa semana


----------



## Covid-8M (23 May 2021)

Amapizpis dijo:


> Es muy probable tocarlos pero yo no me la voy a jugar, no quiero quedarme fuera, pillando a 0.60$ tendre mas MIOTAS de los que soñaba tener hace una escasa semana



Eso es. Esto va a pegar un rebotazo en breve y los que apuren el ultimo centimo se quedaran fuera. O eso creo, no creo que sea el final guano en solo una semana


----------



## Locoderemate (23 May 2021)

Creo que se va estabilizar un poco y rebotar... Durante un mes o asi, pero vienen meses de caidas.


----------



## Covid-8M (23 May 2021)

A estos precios lo que se esta poniendo goloso es etherum. El que quiera cambiar de equipo o diversificar puede ser buen momento


----------



## Amapizpis (23 May 2021)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Eso es. Esto va a pegar un rebotazo en breve y los que apuren el ultimo centimo se quedaran fuera. O eso creo, no creo que sea el final guano en solo una semana



En 0.614$ tengo mi orden de compra desde el jueves

El tiempo dira si acerte, ahora mismo a 0.69$ en bitfinex


----------



## Amapizpis (23 May 2021)

Covid-8M dijo:


> A estos precios lo que se esta poniendo goloso es etherum. El que quiera cambiar de equipo o diversificar puede ser buen momento



Ahora mismo TODO esta goloso (menos shitcois, perritos, etc.), por eso las llaman rebajas.

Poned rapido ordenes de compra que los exchanges empiezan a ir mal.


----------



## Covid-8M (23 May 2021)

Amapizpis dijo:


> Ahora mismo TODO esta goloso (menos shitcois, perritos, etc.), por eso las llaman rebajas.
> 
> Poned rapido ordenes de compra que los exchanges empiezan a ir mal.



En bitfinex nunca he tenido problemas


----------



## Mig29 (23 May 2021)

Covid-8M dijo:


> A estos precios lo que se esta poniendo goloso es etherum. El que quiera cambiar de equipo o diversificar puede ser buen momento



Yo estoy esperando con la escopeta. Quiero hacer una carga grande de ETH, a corto medio plazo es a la que mas potencial le veo, el ecosistema de desarrolladores, de aplicaciones etc. Sobre todo hay mucho institucional respaldando y preparándose para tomar posiciones.


----------



## Amapizpis (23 May 2021)

Covid-8M dijo:


> En bitfinex nunca he tenido problemas



A mi no me fallo el miercoles cuando todas las demas estaban caidas, pero nunca se sabe


----------



## ivest2 (23 May 2021)

Mig29 dijo:


> Yo estoy esperando con la escopeta. Quiero hacer una carga grande de ETH, a corto medio plazo es a la que mas potencial le veo, el ecosistema de desarrolladores, de aplicaciones etc. Sobre todo hay mucho institucional respaldando y preparándose para tomar posiciones.



A cuánto esperas que baje para dar la orden ?


----------



## TradingMetales (23 May 2021)

Yo a 0.20 me pongo a comprar. Que si compro antes ya tengo muchas.


----------



## Mig29 (23 May 2021)

ivest2 dijo:


> A cuánto esperas que baje para dar la orden ?



Primera carga en 1500 dólares con el 30% del total que me planteo meter, otro 25% a 1300, otro 25% a 1000 y por ultimo una reserva si llega a 800.
Creo que solo comprare a 1500 y 1300(y esto lo dudo), pero siempre me gusta dejar un buen remanente por si cae tanto(1000 o menos).


----------



## Forcopula (23 May 2021)

Esto es lo que pasa en el criptomundo de chicharros en los que el nombre guay y un supplt pumpeable son condiciones deseables para la entrada de dinero. A base de este tipo de engaños la tendencia acabará cambiando y los criptochicharros harán huir a la gente. O eso creo yo


----------



## ivest2 (23 May 2021)

Mig29 dijo:


> Primera carga en 1500 dólares con el 30% del total que me planteo meter, otro 25% a 1300, otro 25% a 1000 y por ultimo una reserva si llega a 800.
> Creo que solo comprare a 1500 y 1300(y esto lo dudo), pero siempre me gusta dejar un buen remanente por si cae tanto(1000 o menos).



Gracias por comentarlo


----------



## jm666 (23 May 2021)

ojo que solo hemos llegado a 31k , todavía hay opción de subir a 45


----------



## Locoderemate (23 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> ojo que solo hemos llegado a 31k , todavía hay opción de subir a 45



Supongo que debe hacer un rebotillo durante algunas semanas


----------



## jm666 (23 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Supongo que debe hacer un rebotillo durante algunas semanas



pues ni idea, he visto subir y bajar mas en cuestion de minutos 

vamos a ver que pasa con este ultimo triangulo , decisivo, arriba o abajo


----------



## TRYTON (23 May 2021)

Yo veo IOTA en 0,47$ en una par de días . 
Voy poniendo mi orden de compra .
Que todo no sea malo , IOTAS baratos !!


----------



## jm666 (23 May 2021)

yo lo que digo, es que hay mucha peña qe vive del BTC y que tiene un montón de pasta metida, por qué leches van a querer tirarlo del todo?

si no sobrevive se te jode el negocio , binance por ejmplo ....


----------



## MetreroConDinero (23 May 2021)

TRYTON dijo:


> Yo veo IOTA en 0,47$ en una par de días .
> Voy poniendo mi orden de compra .
> Que todo no sea malo , IOTAS baratos !!



Tu eres de los míos! Te quiero en mi equipo #TeamLessThan0.50

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Locoderemate (23 May 2021)

TRYTON dijo:


> Yo veo IOTA en 0,47$ en una par de días .
> Voy poniendo mi orden de compra .
> Que todo no sea malo , IOTAS baratos !!



Y luego a 0.25...

Esto esta cayendo a plomo


----------



## paketazo (23 May 2021)

Hemos pasado de soñar con los 4$ a asegurar los 0,50$ joder... cuantos más años llevo en esto más me gusta.

He aprendido tanto de psicología humana dedicándome a los mercados, que ya nada me sorprende, y he alcanzado un nivel de "sangre fría" tan elevado que tanto esté ganando un 5X o palmando un 80% , me da la risa.

La apatía al sentimiento de mercado me da tal claridad para prever acontecimientos que hasta yo mismo me asusto a veces.

Mucha suerte a todos, y recordaros que lo que no era tan malo a 2$ ahora debería de ser mucho mejor. Y si como decís se va a 0,50$ pues sería cojonudo.

Os dejo por hoy, pero creo que días así son una bendición en cierta medida.

Por cierto: el RSI en diario y semanal está a punto de caramelo. No sé cuando más podrán seguir exprimiéndolo a la baja del tirón...recordad que esto pertenece a los exchanges, y ellos quieren que juguemos tanto para arriba como para abajo, y los tethers los tienen ellos, y revertirán la bajada cuando les salga del orto, por muchas cábalas que os saqueis de la manga, y mucho elon musk, mucho consumo energético y todo eso.


----------



## Locoderemate (23 May 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Hemos pasado de soñar con los 4$ a asegurar los 0,50$ joder... cuantos más años llevo en esto más me gusta.
> 
> He aprendido tanto de psicología humana dedicándome a los mercados, que ya nada me sorprende, y he alcanzado un nivel de "sangre fría" tan elevado que tanto esté ganando un 5X o palmando un 80% , me da la risa.
> 
> ...



Si, ahora estamos en fase de ver como jugar nuestras cartas para acumular mas iotas


----------



## Amapizpis (23 May 2021)

Yo ahora solo quiero comprar a 0.60$, coño que ha estado a 6 centimos de mi orden de compra

Luego que haga lo que quiera, mientras a finales de año estemos en 50$ lo que haga esos meses me dara exactamente igual


----------



## Locoderemate (23 May 2021)

Rebote!?!?


----------



## jm666 (23 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Rebote!?!?



nos vamos al 45 xDDDD


----------



## Locoderemate (23 May 2021)

Pondre algo y tradeare con ello


----------



## jm666 (23 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Pondre algo y tradeare con ello



estaba de coña eh, o sea hay una posiblidad de que vaya a 45k, pero lo mismo solo es un rebotillo


----------



## Locoderemate (23 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> estaba de coñaeh, o sea hay una posiblidad de que vaya a 45k, pero lo mismo soslo es un rebotillo



Yo tb pienso que tiene q venir un rebote... No se ira a 20€ de golpe... O si


----------



## jm666 (23 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Yo tb pienso que tiene q venir un rebote... No se ira a 20€ de golpe... O si



yo creo que no, si se acaba el Bitcoin se acaba un negocio de miles de millones, a esto le queda mucho ...


----------



## Locoderemate (23 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> yo creo que no, si se acaba el Bitcoin se acaba un negocio de miles de millones, a esto le queda mucho ...



Queria decir 20k.... Que es donde le veremos en setiembre... Pero tiene q dar muchas vueltas esto aun


----------



## jm666 (23 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Queria decir 20k.... Que es donde le veremos en setiembre... Pero tiene q dar muchas vueltas esto aun



como le está costando el 33500 , al final se hace un mini hch invertido (1m) ...


----------



## Zelofan (23 May 2021)

Amapizpis dijo:


> Pon orden de compra como he hecho yo y simplemente espera



Las habéis puesto en 0'6 ?


----------



## Locoderemate (23 May 2021)

Ostia, iota esta tirando por srriba... Se ve que tenia sangre escondida en las venas


----------



## jm666 (23 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Ostia, iota esta tirando por srriba... Se ve que tenia sangre escondida en las venas



quiere salir de la oscuridaaa xDD


----------



## Locoderemate (23 May 2021)

Ostia... Como se marque ahora su ath con todas cryptos en la mierda jajajajaja


----------



## jm666 (23 May 2021)




----------



## jm666 (23 May 2021)

bueno hemos aumentado IOTAS con la bajada y ahora sube mas que ninguna, hay que estar contento(dentro de lo malo)


----------



## paketazo (23 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> bueno hemos aumentado IOTAS con la bajada y ahora sube mas que ninguna, hay que estar contento(dentro de lo malo)



Nunca antes había tenido tantas IOTAS en cartera, Negrofuturo estaría orgulloso... no sé si eso será bueno o malo... dios dirá ... o el demonio.

Y tengo pólvora para doblar si hace falta


----------



## Locoderemate (23 May 2021)

Yo te lo cuento. Sabemos que iota esta aun verde... Solo eran davitin, pulo y alguno mas que lloraba por lo del ath; los demas estamos aqui por los fundamentales.

Cayendo el mercado hemos visto la oportunidad para comprar mas a buenos precios. Yo acabo de comprar 20€ mas (lo de siempre) hace una hora. Pq pensamos q en unos años esto sera horo...


----------



## Locoderemate (23 May 2021)

Yo ahora me espero un par de semanas de rebote del btc por encima d 30k

Pero va a bajar si o si durante algunos meses. No se el minimo pero se estabilizara en 15-20k y luego ya se vera...

Que hara iota??? Seguir al btc? Empezar a ir a su rollo? Bajar hasta 0.01$?

Si fuera por mi q baje a 0.01 hasta setiembre atrastrada por el panico crypto, que me arriesgo a ponerle 50€ mas, pq iota terminara subiendo...


----------



## jm666 (23 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Yo ahora me espero un par de semanas de rebote del btc por encima d 30k
> 
> Pero va a bajar si o si durante algunos meses. No se el minimo pero se estabilizara en 15-20k y luego ya se vera...
> 
> ...



yo no estoy tan seguro de que baje, si baja tanto se va asustar mucha peña y le va a restar negocio a los exchanges, en mi opinión...


ytocamos $1.20 hoy ?   
(es broma)


----------



## jm666 (23 May 2021)

en 35k es el límite del triángulo si llega ahí veremos que pasa ...


----------



## Locoderemate (23 May 2021)

Obviamente esto se basa en la confianza de q en mayo 2022 iota estara a tope de rendimiento, dando utilidad a multiples aplicaciones de forma agil, barata, flexible y robusta.

Por lo demas, el placer de aprender y de la gente q opina por aqui y de tomar decisiones pues bien. 

Creo q lo importante para invertir es, primero, ser feliz, y luego valorar tu estrategia. Los que buscan la estrategia para ser felices... Problemas


----------



## davitin (23 May 2021)

Otra vez para arriba....estoy por vender si llega otra vez a 1.20$ para recomprar más abajo pero si hago eso se qué va a subir.


----------



## Thundercat (23 May 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Otra vez para arriba....estoy por vender si llega otra vez a 1.20$ para recomprar más abajo pero si hago eso se qué va a subir.



¿Pero ni ibas a dejar de mirar el CMC? Haz como yo, vete a veteranos.


----------



## Locoderemate (23 May 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> ¿Pero ni ibas a dejar de mirar el CMC? Haz como yo, vete a veteranos.



Quien dijo eso?


----------



## Locoderemate (23 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> yo no estoy tan seguro de que baje, si baja tanto se va asustar mucha peña y le va a restar negocio a los exchanges, en mi opinión...
> 
> 
> ytocamos $1.20 hoy ?
> (es broma)



Seguramente 1.20 seria si btc llega a 45k. De todas. Formas ni idea...

Edito. Parece q btc ira subiendo poco a poco tranqueando. A iota eso le sienta bien


----------



## jm666 (23 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Seguramente 1.20 seria si btc llega a 45k. De todas. Formas ni idea...



era broma, iba subiendo muy fuerte...


----------



## jm666 (23 May 2021)

romanillo ha vuelto xDDD


----------



## Locoderemate (24 May 2021)

Negro no, pinta emocionante e incierto. Sin embargo, como ya dije, lo mas probable es que el btc vaya cayendo estos meses hasta estabilizar su precio en 20.000$. pero esto es el mundo crypto y vete a saber. Pq no era este aun el momento de que btc cayera. Lo han tumbado. Esta caida, si os acordais empieza un sabado por la noche, despues de tocar maximos, que en china paran una granja de minado con la excusa de desbatecimiento de carbon. El hash cae en picado y arrastra a la baja el btc ¡Hasta sacarlo de su canal alcista que llevaba meses siguiendo firme como un tren!

Pues el fallo de la granja de minado fue como meter un pequeño explosivo en un punto concreto y preciso de las vias del tren btc, suficiente para sacarlo de la via y que descarrile.

No era momento aun para bajon de btc. Pero han visto su punto debil, y que ya @easyrider comento alguna vez creo: el bitcoin esta en manos de los mineros.

China ha comprendido esto creando granjas de minado a saco. Satoshi no lo previo.

Parece ser q toca rebote algo por encima de 40k y mientrastanto iota se toma este rebote de forma sorprendentemente alegre. Parece q porfin tenga sangre en las venas. Pero aun esta atada al btc.

En cualquier momento tenemos otro apagon en la granja y el btc a tomar viento. Supongo que el mercado crypto, que de hecho es el mercado blockchain caera tiritando... Que hara iota? Depende de cuando se produzca el apagon.


----------



## cholesfer (24 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> yo no estoy tan seguro de que baje, si baja tanto se va asustar mucha peña y le va a restar negocio a los exchanges, en mi opinión...
> 
> 
> ytocamos $1.20 hoy ?
> (es broma)



Igual no es tanta broma...

28 de mayo dijo alguno más atrás. Veamos.


----------



## Locoderemate (24 May 2021)

cholesfer dijo:


> Igual no es tanta broma...
> 
> 28 de mayo dijo alguno más atrás. Veamos.



Por muy improbable q me parezca no descarto la opcion q comento, creo, @amapizpi ayer: que iota este haciendo el mismo recorrido que hizo en 2018 pero del reves, de modo que ahora empezaria a subir hasta alcanzar su antiguo ath.

El viernes no solo se activa el nectar creo, sino que se liquidaran los futuros de btc y algunos comentan que eso lo relanzara hacia arriba (igual @paketazo o alguien pueda aportar mas info sobre esto). Si esta coyuntura se da, y viendo como subre de alegre iota con el rebotillo, pues no sé...

Edito: el futuro no lo sabemos pero nos lo podemos imaginar planteando un conjunto de escenarios posibles y actuar segun tal prevision. Que iota vaya a buscar ahora su antiguo ath es un escenario posible mas.


----------



## Mig29 (24 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Por muy improbable q me parezca no descarto la opcion q comento, creo, @amapizpi ayer: que iota este haciendo el mismo recorrido que hizo en 2018 pero del reves, de modo que ahora empezaria a subir hasta alcanzar su antiguo ath.
> 
> El viernes no solo se activa el nectar creo, sino que se liquidaran los futuros de btc y algunos comentan que eso lo relanzara hacia arriba (igual @paketazo o alguien pueda aportar mas info sobre esto). Si esta coyuntura se da, y viendo como subre de alegre iota con el rebotillo, pues no sé...



No os confiéis que la carnicería puede no haber terminado. Ahora mismo sigue la pelota en el tejado. Las caídas del finde han sido muy gordas y hay mucha gente aprovechando, pero en cualquier momento no las tumban.
Eso si, yo creo que vamos a consolidar una temporada en los valores actuales, con fluctuaciones de +-15% . Pero tampoco me hagáis mucho caso, el mercado esta extremadamente raro.
Yo por mi parte estoy esperando, sigo acumulando FIAT por si se ponen precios interesantes. Las cryptos siguen en HODL y ya trading 0.
Sobre las noticias, pues influirán, pero esta tan atado al BTC, que lo que hagan BTC y en menor medida ETH es lo que mas va a definir la tendencia. Si estas 2 tiran para arriba y las noticias ayudan, podemos tener un buen estirón. Si hay calma chica, subirá algo, y si vamos al infierno, la noticia se diluirá. La clave ahora es la coyuntura BTC y ETH.


----------



## Amapizpis (24 May 2021)

Yo no he comprado a 0.67 ayer porque quería comprar a 0.61 y ahora ando escocido.

Espero que haya una tercera bajada JODER


----------



## Locoderemate (24 May 2021)

Amapizpis dijo:


> Yo no he comprado a 0.67 ayer porque quería comprar a 0.61 y ahora ando escocido.
> 
> Espero que haya una tercera bajada JODER



Yo cuento en q si habra, pero llevaba dias sperando este rebote, habia incluso pensado q no se daria... Al final le meti algo en 0.78 al ver una figura alcista en btc, iota muy alegre para arriba y sabiendo que 32-33k eran un suelo.

Edito... Y eso que no me gusta nada tradear, pero mira: le he puesto 20€ pa jugar. Preveo un mes muy movido.

Pero tradear es como salir a navegar: por la mañana los dioses te bendicen y por la tarde te maldicen y juegan contigo


----------



## Le Truhan (24 May 2021)

Me podéis explicar porque tengo que comprar en iota, que tiene en particular?


----------



## Registrador (24 May 2021)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Me podéis explicar porque tengo que comprar en iota, que tiene en particular?



Porque eres masoquista y disfrutas con el dolor:

1252 días desde máximos históricos y una caída del 80% desde entonces.


----------



## davitin (24 May 2021)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Me podéis explicar porque tengo que comprar en iota, que tiene en particular?



A que huelen las nubes?


----------



## Mig29 (24 May 2021)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Me podéis explicar porque tengo que comprar en iota, que tiene en particular?



Pues yo me lo tomaría como una inversión minoritaria de alto riesgo. Hay una pequeña posibilidad de que se convierta en un estándar del IOT, lo que conllevaría ser estándar de la nueva economía digitalizada que se nos viene.
El proyecto está en fase preembrionaria, de ahí el precio. 
Tiene muchas probabilidades de darse la torta(en ese caso valdrá poquísimo o nada incluso). Pero si cumple su misión y se convierte en lo que pretenden, el crecimiento sería exponencial.
Yo de usted metía algo de dinero que no necesite y una pequeña parte del total invertido:100, 200, 1000€, depende de sus posibilidades


----------



## Locoderemate (24 May 2021)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Me podéis explicar porque tengo que comprar en iota, que tiene en particular?





Registrador dijo:


> Porque eres masoquista y disfrutas con el dolor:
> 
> 1252 días desde máximos históricos y una caída del 80% desde entonces.



Hay gente por aqui que conoce iota mejor que yo y ya me corregiran. Pero a bote pronto algunos motivos de invertir en iota pueden ser:
1. No fees. X tanto, no hay mineros ni gasto energetico. Ecofriendly chupigay gretamajareta.
2. Transacciones 1-3s. Lo mas rapido del mercado.
3. Escalabilidad 1000-infinito tps/s
4. Cualquier otra blockchain actua sobre iota de forma natural como una 2n capa. Metamask es una sombra de lo q puede hacer el entorno iota.
5. Puedes agarrar un puñado de iotas y crear con ellos tus propios tokens con las propiedades q quieras como si corrieran en una red independiente. Luego, los puedes reintegrar a la red de nuevo otra vez como iotas si quieres.
6. Los smartscontracts empezaran a ser usados masivamente gracias a la flexibilidad, agilidad y fiabilidad de la red iota
7.la red iota puede usarse sin problema para intercambio p2p de informacion ¿En que lugar dejara eso a todas las empresas de redes sociales q son centralizadas? Con iota se podrian crear redes sociales descentralizadas, casi gratis, etc...¿Cuanto vale eso?

En todo caso, lo del punto 4 pa lante seria en teoria y para dentro de 6-12meses.

Por tanto, invertimos a riesgo en este futuro posible.


----------



## Registrador (24 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Hay gente por aqui que conoce iota mejor que yo y ya me corregiran. Pero a bote pronto algunos motivos de invertir en iota pueden ser:
> 1. No fees. X tanto, no hay mineros ni gasto energetico. Ecofriendly chupigay gretamajareta.
> 2. Transacciones 1-3s. Lo mas rapido del mercado.
> 3. Escalabilidad 1000-infinito tps/s
> ...



Si todo eso esta muy bien, pero la realidad es que la red no funciona sin coordinador y lo de "no fees" crea el problema del spam, que sigue sin ser resuelto tras 5 años, si no cuesta nada enviar una transacción que impide que una sola persona mande billones de transacciones colapsando la red? (y ya ya sea que planean poner un mana, pero como siempre 'mañana'). A día de hoy IOTA no es más que una idea de futuro y ya han pasado 5 años.


----------



## Locoderemate (24 May 2021)

No se pueden descartar escenarios, aunque el mas, mas, probable sea bajista en los proximos meses.

Me tiene mosca, en el buen sentido, lo que dice el q abre este post y viendo los movimientos. ¿Que opinais? Vamos a tener rebotillo o rebotazzo hadta nuevos maximos de btc por la liquidacion de futuros del btc?????





Notrabajo34 empieza a rezar, el viernes 28 ya está aquí.


BTC To the moooooooooooon y lo sabes pirata




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Amapizpis (24 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Yo cuento en q si habra, pero llevaba dias sperando este rebote, habia incluso pensado q no se daria... Al final le meti algo en 0.78 al ver una figura alcista en btc, iota muy alegre para arriba y sabiendo que 32-33k eran un suelo.
> 
> Edito... Y eso que no me gusta nada tradear, pero mira: le he puesto 20€ pa jugar. Preveo un mes muy movido.
> 
> Pero tradear es como salir a navegar: por la mañana los dioses te bendicen y por la tarde te maldicen y juegan contigo



Espero porque hoy ando ESCOCIDO ESCOCIDO, joder, pienso lo mismo BTC tiene que volver a tocar los 30k si o si y IOTA igual.

Como me quede fuera por 6 centimos de mierda...


----------



## Locoderemate (24 May 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> Si todo eso esta muy bien, pero la realidad es que la red no funciona sin coordinador y lo de "no fees" crea el problema del spam, que sigue sin ser resuelto tras 5 años, si no cuesta nada enviar una transacción que impide que una sola persona mande billones de transacciones colapsando la red? (y ya ya sea que planean poner un mana, pero como siempre 'mañana'). A día de hoy IOTA no es más que una idea de futuro y ya han pasado 5 años.



Ya sabemos que no te gusta iota y vienes a reirte de nosotros. Y quizas con razon. Pero tb para finales de esta semana la que viene activan honey, la testnet y veremos todos estos problemillas que dices si se solucionan, como lo hacen y si es satisfactorio. Luego hablamos.

Y repito, igual tienes razon. El futuro es siemprre un riesgo. Yo prefiero estar dentro q fuera.


----------



## Amapizpis (24 May 2021)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Me podéis explicar porque tengo que comprar en iota, que tiene en particular?



IOTA es como la loteria del trabajo, la compras por miedo a que toque y ser el unico pringado que se quede sin nada.

Imaginate a todos los hijos d eputa de este subforo nadando en billetes con IOTA a 50$ y tu sin NADA


----------



## davitin (24 May 2021)

Amapizpis dijo:


> IOTA es como la loteria del trabajo, la compras por miedo a que toque y ser el unico pringado que se quede sin nada.
> 
> Imaginate a todos los hijos d eputa de este subforo nadando en billetes con IOTA a 50$ y tu sin NADA



Hostia que cabron, lo has clavado hahaha


----------



## calamatron (24 May 2021)

Que ignorantes sois,iota va encaminado a ser standar y resolver el trilema.
Soley director ejecutivo de la omg trabaja con iota,creeis en serio q no va a ser standar?.
No hay q ser muy visionarios,os lo estan poniendo en bandeja y vosotros mas ciegos q un murcielago,asi funciona la sociedad.


----------



## Amapizpis (24 May 2021)

calamatron dijo:


> Que ignorantes sois,iota va encaminado a ser standar y resolver el trilema.
> Soley director ejecutivo de la omg trabaja con iota,creeis en serio q no va a ser standar?.
> No hay q ser muy visionarios,os lo estan poniendo en bandeja y vosotros mas ciegos q un murcielago,asi funciona la sociedad.



Estamos de coña xD, yo llevo tradeando IOTA desde junio de 2017 y aqui sigo, si no creyese en el proyecto hace tiempo que me habria ido a otras monedas.


----------



## Harrymorgan (24 May 2021)

Iota va para largo, tengo unas pocas compradas a 0,50 otras a 1,85, ayer cogí 500 eurillos a 0,75... a lo mejor nos estamos en estos precios otro año, o a lo mejor el mercado se anima rápido.

Si ETH.2 funciona bien, eso será un revulsivo para las criptos y a lo mejor hay un gran bullrun, y con el tiempo el proyecto se irá consolidando

Pero también podemos estar centimeando mucho tiempo... confiad en el proyecto y aguantar... y se baja más cargar algo

Si sale bien a lo mejor nos soluciona la jubilación.
Si sale mal, pues nada, unos miles de eurillos a tomar por culo.

Tenemos mucho que ganar y algo que perder.


----------



## paketazo (24 May 2021)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Me podéis explicar porque tengo que comprar en iota, que tiene en particular?



o será sin comisiones o no será. Ni IOTA ni ninguna. IOT es lo que exige, y solo los estándares cuyas TPS tiendan a infinito y el precio por ello tienda a 0 tendrán alguna posibilidad.

Ni siquiera vale una fee de 0,001$, ya que eso serian miles de millones de dólares al día en interacciones M2M


----------



## davitin (24 May 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Iota va para largo, tengo unas pocas compradas a 0,50 otras a 1,85, ayer cogí 500 eurillos a 0,75... a lo mejor nos estamos en estos precios otro año, o a lo mejor el mercado se anima rápido.
> 
> Si ETH.2 funciona bien, eso será un revulsivo para las criptos y a lo mejor hay un gran bullrun, y con el tiempo el proyecto se irá consolidando
> 
> ...



Que coño es eso de eth2.0? Yo la verdad prefiero meterle pasta a esto antes que al oro o a la plata, los metales están bien si un día tengo que pagarle a Umungus por mi vida pero Iota y otros te pueden hacer rico con muchas más probabilidades que la loteria (bueno le meto a todo en la medida de mis posibilidades).


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (24 May 2021)

Echo de menos a @easyridergs & a @Integer en este hilo. Alguien mas?


----------



## Azkenchack (24 May 2021)

Yo creo que Iota es de esas coins" que aunque lleves BTC, ETH, XRP, Doges o XXXX.....siempre, siempre, hay que llevar algo.
Es como el que lleva un preservativo en la cartera aunque lleve años sin follar o el que lleva un mechero en el bolso aunque no fume.


Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jm666 (24 May 2021)

estamos llegando al borde del tiangulo en 38,5k mas o menos, si rebota seguimos dentro y podemos volver a 31-32 si sigue arriba hay muchas posibiliades del 45k


----------



## Amapizpis (24 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> estamos llegando al borde del tiangulo en 38,5k mas o menos, si rebota seguimos dentro y podemos volver a 32 si sigue arriba hay muchas posibiliades del 45k



Yo me voy a quedar fuera por avaricioso


----------



## Parlakistan (24 May 2021)

Parece que ya se ha hecho la limpieza que hacía falta, mucha gente no va a querer saber nada de criptomonedas en bastante tiempo. Las monedas de los chuchos han sido claramente banderas rojas avisando de un hostiazo merecido. Esperemos que se reanude una tendencia alcista que podría durar hasta octubre o diciembre y no sea el inicio de un bear market, que no lo creo, pero no se puede descartar tampoco.


----------



## jm666 (24 May 2021)

Amapizpis dijo:


> Yo me voy a quedar fuera por avaricioso



no sé , según el triángulo debería llegar a 45k, pero mirando las gráficas a dirario me da la impresión de que solo es un pequeño rebote y que tiene que ir mas abajo como dice locoderemate, suerte en cualquier caso


----------



## Locoderemate (24 May 2021)

Primera resistencia a 38k, si la rompemos vamos q 42 i iota +1.30


----------



## Samskara (24 May 2021)

Buenas, 

un par de preguntas a los que más sabéis.

1) dónde es mejor pillar iotas? binance por ejemplo?
2) se pueden almacenar en paper wallet? es recomendable?

Gracias.


----------



## i+d iota (24 May 2021)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Me podéis explicar porque tengo que comprar en iota, que tiene en particular?



Por el Tangle.

Es una apuesta.

Llevamos mucho tiempo ya con la blockchain pero por un problema de escalabilidad no es posible aun pagar de forma comoda, rapida y segura bienes y servicios mediante ella. Eso implica una volatilidad que retroalimenta su inviabilidad para los pagos. Es una situacion que va a ser muy dificil o imposible de solventar.

Iota se basa en el Tangle. Que es una red que potencialmente puede resolver la velocidad y la comodidad. Ahora tiene que demostrar que resuelve tambien la seguridad. Si lo hace, podrá dar el salto al mundo real lo cual le va a dar una estabilidad (limitara la volatilidad) que Bitcoin etc. no pueden tener si no sirven para pagos.

Ademas el hecho de que no sea totalmente descentralizada (por el momento) puede jugar a su favor porque los Estados podrian verla con buenos ojos y no ponerle palos en las ruedas.

Pero ya te digo que es solo una apuesta. Si algo sale mal se va todo a la mierda. Y hay muchas cosas que pueden salir mal.


----------



## Locoderemate (24 May 2021)

Samskara dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> un par de preguntas a los que más sabéis.
> 
> ...



Yo uso bitpanda y muy contento. Pero si, en binance las tienen pero aun no han hecho la migracion y no sé si las podrias sacar del exchange


----------



## cholesfer (24 May 2021)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Me podéis explicar porque tengo que comprar en iota, que tiene en particular?



Porque te acabas creyendo todo lo que se cuenta por aquí, de hecho hasta yo mismo me creo que lo va a Petar cuando llegue el coordicidio y que es la moneda elegida del NWO.

Asi que voy hasta arriba de IOTAs.


----------



## Locoderemate (24 May 2021)

i+d iota dijo:


> Por el Tangle.
> 
> Es una apuesta.
> 
> ...



Te veo un poco pesimista por lo del final. Lo ves muy mal? Dara muchos problemas el nectar?

Gracias


----------



## i+d iota (24 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Te veo un poco pesimista por lo del final. Lo ves muy mal? Dara muchos problemas el nectar?
> 
> Gracias



No tengo ni idea. Yo no soy ningun experto, aclaro.

Pero es dificil que las cosas salgan bien a la primera.

Lo que tengo claro es que las cosas disruptivas y la impaciencia no se llevan muy bien.

Lo logico es creer en algo, apostar por ello una cantidad que no te vaya a joder la vida y olvidarse hasta que lo hayas perdido o te hayas forrado.

Lo que no tiene ningun sentido es lo que muchos hacen en este hilo: seguir la cotizacion. Quiero decir, seguirla esta bien, yo tambien lo hago. Pero si decidiste que este era el proyecto por el que apostabas, pues aguantas hasta el final y si hay suerte, perfecto y si no, pues a remar.


----------



## paketazo (24 May 2021)

vendo 1/2 de lo pillado ayer para especular a 0,85$ por 1,055$

Mantengo lo gordo... necesito más pólvora por si las cosas se tuercen.


----------



## Locoderemate (24 May 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> vendo 1/2 de lo pillado ayer para especular a 0,85$ por 1,055$
> 
> Mantengo lo gordo... necesito más pólvora por si las cosas se tuercen.



Yo aguantare un poco mas lo q puse ayer. Si va pa riba bien, si va pa bajo amapizpis contento y yo me quedo con unos iotas de mas mientras preparo otros 20$ por si viera de nuevo una oportunidad


----------



## Locoderemate (24 May 2021)

i+d iota dijo:


> No tengo ni idea. Yo no soy ningun experto, aclaro.
> 
> Pero es dificil que las cosas salgan bien a la primera.
> 
> ...



Esto de venir al hilo a vender la luna o a llorar por su cotizacion... Se entiende en momentos puntuales pero llego a ser cansino.

El precio actual del miota es el precio del btc en 2013. Unos 115$. No es barato.


----------



## paketazo (24 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Yo aguantare un poco mas lo q puse ayer. Si va pa riba bien, si va pa bajo amapizpis contento y yo me quedo con unos iotas de mas mientras preparo otros 20$ por si viera de nuevo una oportunidad



mírate el de 4 horas


----------



## Amapizpis (24 May 2021)

Me he dado hoy cuenta de mi error de ayer (ver el precio solo en bitfinex)

El 19 IOTA bajo a 0.56$ en bitfinex (en una vela casi instantanea), por eso pense que la veriamos otra vez en 0.56$ y que 0.61$ era buen precio para entrar, pero hoy he visto que en binance solo bajo a 0.84$.

Lo pongo para que lo tengais en cuenta en futuras especulaciones, ver el precio de distintos exchanges.


----------



## paketazo (24 May 2021)

Amapizpis dijo:


> Me he dado hoy cuenta de mi error de ayer (ver el precio solo en bitfinex)
> 
> El 19 IOTA bajo a 0.56$ en bitfinex (en una vela casi instantanea), por eso pense que la veriamos otra vez en 0.56$ y que 0.61$ era buen precio para entrar, pero hoy he visto que en binance solo bajo a 0.84$.
> 
> Lo pongo para que lo tengais en cuenta en futuras especulaciones, ver el precio de distintos exchanges.



sigue tu estrategia hasta el final. Nunca corras detrás del precio. Quizá la razón la tengas tu t esa sea la zona buena de compra.

Nadie te puede dar lecciones en un mundo sin reglas como es este.


----------



## Locoderemate (24 May 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> vendo 1/2 de lo pillado ayer para especular a 0,85$ por 1,055$
> 
> Mantengo lo gordo... necesito más pólvora por si las cosas se tuercen.



Ahora no puedo operar, pq no operare por movil. Por eso no me gusta tradear, paso de estar 24/7 pendiente. Unos dias vale, pero bufff...

A 5h y a un dia, tanto btc como iota las veo indecisas. Ahi tienen un techo, les costara pero a ver si rompe. 

En un par de horas lo vuelvo a valorar


----------



## Amapizpis (24 May 2021)

La realidad es que no hay zona de compra buena, hace 1 semana veia un chollo comprar a 1,60$, cuando el miercoles bajo a 0.56$ espere por si se iba a 0.40$, cuando reboto a 1.40$ me arrepenti de no comprar en 1$, cuando bajo a 0.70$ quise esperar por si bajaba a 0.60$, y ahora que esta a 1$ me arrepiento de no haber comprado a 0.70$.

Mientras no rebote de verdad cualquier precio es bueno porque me permitira comprar mas IOTAS de los que nunca he tenido.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (24 May 2021)

Amapizpis dijo:


> La realidad es que no hay zona de compra buena, hace 1 semana veia un chollo comprar a 1,60$, cuando el miercoles bajo a 0.56$ espere por si se iba a 0.40$, cuando reboto a 1.40$ me arrepenti de no comprar en 1$, cuando bajo a 0.70$ quise esperar por si bajaba a 0.60$, y ahora que esta a 1$ me arrepiento de no haber comprado a 0.70$.
> 
> Mientras no rebote de verdad cualquier precio es bueno porque me permitira comprar mas IOTAS de los que nunca he tenido.



Chiquito no decia ''Se mueve mas que los precios'' por nada!

Y con las cristos, mas todavia!


----------



## Locoderemate (24 May 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> vendo 1/2 de lo pillado ayer para especular a 0,85$ por 1,055$
> 
> Mantengo lo gordo... necesito más pólvora por si las cosas se tuercen.



Me acabo de salir con lo que tradeo

Edito: en grafica 15 min. Ha hecho hch


----------



## Integer (24 May 2021)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Echo de menos a @easyridergs & a @Integer en este hilo. Alguien mas?



Se agradece. Llevo unas semanas que no tengo tiempo de respirar.

A ver si vuelvo a participar más activamente.

Por lo pronto, esperemos que la cosa recupere, pero preparémonos para estar en capitulación.


----------



## paketazo (24 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Me acabo de salir con lo que tradeo
> 
> Edito: en grafica 15 min. Ha hecho hch



Cuando hay dudas siempre hay que tener una pare en liquidez, y los charts ahora mismo y tras lo vivido presentan muchas dudas.

Sería muy raro que dieran otro hachazo a la baja en plan un -20% como hemos visto, pero lo que si puede pasar es que empecemos con dientes de sierra de un 10% arriba 5% abajo, 10% abajo 3% arriba para estabilizar el mercado.

Recomiendo dejar lo de HOLD sin tocar, y tener pólvora por si BTC va a la zona de 18K 22K, que es una posibilidad real a medio plazo.

Cuando en el mercado deja de entrar dinero nuevo pues se producen estas bajadas para animar a los rezagados y que inviertan a precios más atractivos.

Veremos si esta subida de hoy provoca FOMO y se mantiene o recorta al menos un 10% desde los máximos.


----------



## Locoderemate (24 May 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Cuando hay dudas siempre hay que tener una pare en liquidez, y los charts ahora mismo y tras lo vivido presentan muchas dudas.
> 
> Sería muy raro que dieran otro hachazo a la baja en plan un -20% como hemos visto, pero lo que si puede pasar es que empecemos con dientes de sierra de un 10% arriba 5% abajo, 10% abajo 3% arriba para estabilizar el mercado.
> 
> ...



Vuelvo a entrar con lo de trading, perdiendo algo de lo ganado en la subida x comisiones. Creo q subira mas... 
Esto del trading es complicado...


----------



## paketazo (24 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Vuelvo a entrar con lo de trading, perdiendo algo de lo ganado en la subida x comisiones. Creo q subira mas...
> Esto del trading es complicado...



Tienes que dejar el day trade y centrarte en tradear a una semana o un mes vista, o en casos de movimientos muy bruscos, pues sí, tradear al día o dos días.

Ya te digo que si vas tradeando al día vas a palmar pasta y tendrás menos coins o tokens de los que tenías cuando empezaste.

Lo más jodido en cualquier mercado es tener paciencia para decidir tu plan.

o hace unos meses con BTC por encima de 50K dije que había una posibilidad de que se fuera a 18K 22K, y en base a eso, dejo pólvora por si se cumple. Que ojo, también es posible que se cumpla y vaya a 10K, pero si ese fuera el caso el mercado estaría roto salvo que se fuera por un flash crash momentáneo.

Ganar a los mercados es muy complicado al menos para mi sí lo es. Pero te diré algo evidente, cuantos menos movimientos hagas menos te vas a equivocar.
Puedes hacer 10 movimientos y ganar 1000$ o hacer dos y ganar 50K, y la diferencia entre el uno y el otro es simple "paciencia"

Te deseo suerte, pero no dejes que ni el FOMO ni el miedo dominen las decisiones que tomes, tienes que tener un plan de medio plazo lógico, y no basado en emociones o triángulos.

Un saludo


----------



## MetreroConDinero (24 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Vuelvo a entrar con lo de trading, perdiendo algo de lo ganado en la subida x comisiones. Creo q subira mas...
> Esto del trading es complicado...



Por lo menos vuelves a estar dentro. Yo tengo esperanzas en el día 28 de mayo

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mig29 (24 May 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Cuando hay dudas siempre hay que tener una pare en liquidez, y los charts ahora mismo y tras lo vivido presentan muchas dudas.
> 
> Sería muy raro que dieran otro hachazo a la baja en plan un -20% como hemos visto, pero lo que si puede pasar es que empecemos con dientes de sierra de un 10% arriba 5% abajo, 10% abajo 3% arriba para estabilizar el mercado.
> 
> ...



Coincido completamente. Tienen el mercado donde les gusta a los tiburones, pánico y euforia de los peces chicos, incertidumbre, caos y locura. Yo creo que vamos a ese estadio que dices.


Locoderemate dijo:


> Vuelvo a entrar con lo de trading, perdiendo algo de lo ganado en la subida x comisiones. Creo q subira mas...
> Esto del trading es complicado...



El trading es para hacer con dinero ya ganado, y con paciencia y cabeza.
Así nunca vas a perder. Si pierdes la oportunidad de reentrar a menor precio, has dejado de ganar, pero mantienes una ganancia neta. Tú piensa eso, lo que ya has ganado, nunca lo que dejas de ganar(esa mentalidad es desastrosa).
Y como dice Paketazo, paciencia, ya tendrás oportunidad de reentrar más abajo que esto no ha terminado. Y sobre todo no jugarse todo al trading por Dios, máximo el 25%(y ya me parece una locura tanto)


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (24 May 2021)

No me deja binance sacar mis miotillas a firefly, sabéis cuándo arreglaran el lío este?


----------



## jm666 (24 May 2021)

sigue luchando en el borde del triangulo, la lucha ha sido dura, creo que lo va a superar y nos vamos arriba


----------



## davitin (24 May 2021)

Lo cierto es que Iota tiene un precio muy bajo para la cotización de BTC actual....casi en 40k e Iota en un dólar pelao.


----------



## jm666 (24 May 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Lo cierto es que Iota tiene un precio muy bajo para la cotización de BTC actual....casi en 40k e Iota en un dólar pelao.



la han bajado a las 18:03, se estaba disparando, no se por qué


----------



## Locoderemate (24 May 2021)

MetreroConDinero dijo:


> Por lo menos vuelves a estar dentro. Yo tengo esperanzas en el día 28 de mayo
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk



Es que esa era mi idea inicial: entrar bajo y esperar al 28 a ver que pasa. Habia visto hch en iota, que btc estaba cayendo y... me he perdido. Luego he estado pensando en mi apuesta inicial y veia q iota aguanta fuerte a 1.00.

En fin, aprendiendo y no creo que haga muchos movimientos. Esperar el 28.


----------



## Locoderemate (24 May 2021)

Btc rompe por arriba.


----------



## Thundercat (24 May 2021)

Habla de las DEFI y de cómo puede afectar al mercado. Aunque me parece que @paketazo controla más del tema.


----------



## Locoderemate (24 May 2021)

Con mi mierda de trade de hoy he aprendido que un hch puede derivar en subida. No es 100% fiable.

Que elon musk puede jugar con bitcoin.... Y ahora quiere que suba

Se huele subidon a la vista?


----------



## Amapizpis (24 May 2021)

Al final he comprado en 1.06$, poca gracia me hace pero el tweet de Elon me ha acojonado.

Tengo mas IOTAS de los que esperaba tener hace una semana. 

Si baja me jodera muchisimo pero tocara holdear. Y si sube puede que venda para reentrar mas bajo, depende de como vea el mercado.

Voy sin apalancamiento (ya no me hace falta jejeje tengo mas en spot de lo que tenia antes en margin) y a largo plazo (meses, hasta los 40-50$ asi que no me voy a comer la cabeza)


----------



## jm666 (24 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Con mi mierda de trade de hoy he aprendido que un hch puede derivar en subida. No es 100% fiable.
> 
> Que elon musk puede jugar con bitcoin.... Y ahora quiere que suba
> 
> Se huele subidon a la vista?



no te puedes fijar en IOTA , de momento y salvo contadas ocasiones siempre mira BTC

hemos dado el primer paso en 39, de momento sigue su rumbo , hasta que no alcanze su objetivo no va a bajar, ese sera el momento de vender creo, porque es posible que esto solo sea un rebote y luego quiera ir muy abajo.


----------



## Locoderemate (24 May 2021)

Que quieres decir!?


----------



## jm666 (24 May 2021)

Amapizpis dijo:


> Al final he comprado en 1.06$, poca gracia me hace pero el tweet de Elon me ha acojonado.
> 
> Tengo mas IOTAS de los que esperaba tener hace una semana.
> 
> ...



que tweet del Elon dices??


----------



## Locoderemate (24 May 2021)

Viene con n pequeño subidon de iota


----------



## Amapizpis (24 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> que tweet del Elon dices??



El penultimo, supuestamente ha hablado con mineros de bitcoin de Norteamérica y estos se han comprometido a usar energia renovable y supuestamente es "prometedor"


----------



## jm666 (24 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Viene con n pequeño subidon de iota



quiza sel 39 era el tope :S


----------



## Locoderemate (24 May 2021)

Yo tb los haria pero nadie me haria caso jajaja


----------



## davitin (24 May 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> Habla de las DEFI y de cómo puede afectar al mercado. Aunque me parece que @paketazo controla más del tema.



Un video random de una hora de un you tuber sudamericano tambien random y tal, informacion caliente hoyga estas que voy a verlo.


----------



## Harrymorgan (24 May 2021)

Vaya manipulador impresentable que está hecho

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Amapizpis (24 May 2021)

Amapizpis dijo:


> Al final he comprado en 1.06$, poca gracia me hace pero el tweet de Elon me ha acojonado.
> 
> Tengo mas IOTAS de los que esperaba tener hace una semana.
> 
> ...



Ya me estoy arrepintiendo de haber comprado jajajaaj

Que dificil es ser himbersor, menos mal que cierro los ojos y puedo pensar en las pizpis


----------



## jm666 (24 May 2021)

Amapizpis dijo:


> Ya me estoy arrepintiendo de haber comprado jajajaaj
> 
> Que dificil es ser himbersor, menos mal que cierro los ojos y puedo pensar en las pizpis



pensé que se iba abajo, pero creo que tiene ganas de aguantar a ver este triangulo si va arriba

nos iriamos casi 40k


----------



## Locoderemate (24 May 2021)

Deja que btc digiera el empujon que le ha dado elon... A ver mañana como esta


Amapizpis dijo:


> Ya me estoy arrepintiendo de haber comprado jajajaaj
> 
> Que dificil es ser himbersor, menos mal que cierro los ojos y puedo pensar en las pizpis



Espera a q digiera el empujoncito de tio elon... Ya veras mañana


----------



## Thundercat (24 May 2021)

¿Pero que decis de HCH? Aunque entre en tendencia bajista el bicho tiene que hacer un máximo decreciente por lo menos antes de la gran ostia. Eso según el análisis técnico


----------



## Amapizpis (24 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Deja que btc digiera el empujon que le ha dado elon... A ver mañana como esta
> 
> Espera a q digiera el empujoncito de tio elon... Ya veras mañana



Desde luego dormire mas tranquilo estando dentro que fuera, voy a largo plazo y creo en el proyecto asi que mi unica preocupacion era y es ganar mas IOTAS, pero mas vale pajaro en mano que ciento volando...


----------



## Locoderemate (24 May 2021)

Esto han colgado en el hilo de btc.

Parece que saylor quiere salvar el btc... Igual tenemos cambio de planes. Y el viernes futuros... Quizas un retorno a la senda de crecimiento del btc es cada vez mas posible... Se complica la prediccion y la toma de decisiones.


----------



## jm666 (24 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Esto han colgado en el hilo de btc.
> 
> Parece que saylor quiere salvar el btc... Igual tenemos cambio de planes. Y el viernes futuros... Quizas un retorno a la senda de crecimiento del btc es cada vez mas posible... Se complica la prediccion y la toma de decisiones.



yo creo que no se complica, seguimos con lo mismo


la prediccion es TO THE MOON

y la toma de decisiones es comprar mas IOTAS


como pa fiarse del Munsk este


----------



## Amapizpis (24 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Esto han colgado en el hilo de btc.
> 
> Parece que saylor quiere salvar el btc... Igual tenemos cambio de planes. Y el viernes futuros... Quizas un retorno a la senda de crecimiento del btc es cada vez mas posible... Se complica la prediccion y la toma de decisiones.



Tal y como lo ve AMAPIZPIS:

BTC segun la progresion logaritmica debe alcanzar en este bullrun minimo los 200k, toda caida anterior a esa es una bull-trap.

IOTA llegara a 40-50$ para finales de este año, es la prediccion de jdnec y la de usuarios de reddit y tiene logica, IOTA puede perfectamente. Tenemos 10 veces menos suply que Cardano y Cardano ha estado hace nada a 2,5$ en la parte baja del bullrun.


Las caidas como decia nunca vienen solas, vienen en duos y la mayor parte de las veces en trios, una caida mas del BTC arrastrando a las alts estos dias no solo es posible, tambien probable (aunque no necesaria), despues de eso iremos to the moon y no volveremos a ver nunca mas estos precios, nunca mas.


La toma de decisiones no se complica, a largo plazo hay que estar dentro si o si, a corto-medio plazo es mejor tradear, yo tengo ahora muchisimo mas $$$$ del que tendria si hubiese holdeado desde febrero sin tocar nada, a veces gano y a veces pierdo, pero cuando gano gano mucho y eso me permite tener margen para arriesgar y soportar perdidas.


----------



## Amapizpis (24 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> yo creo que no se complica, seguimos con lo mismo
> 
> 
> la prediccion es TO THE MOON
> ...



Exactamente. 

No descarto una tercera bajada, pero de producirse seria ya la ultima y a continuar con el bullrun.


----------



## jm666 (24 May 2021)

ademas que tiene que ver el musnks y el saylor con la subida, pro técnico ya os dije que podiamos ir a 45k hace 2 dias, cuando llego hasta 31k

saca el tweet cuando sube y ya es por su culpa o que?

asi tambien lo hago yo y cualquiera xDD


----------



## jm666 (24 May 2021)

estaba subeindo de puta madre hasta que tweeteo el idoita ese, seguro que ahora cae en picado, xDDDD


----------



## jm666 (25 May 2021)

si, yo creo que va a caer, no me fio ni de uno de esta panda de cabrones y menos cuando empiezan a tweetear mierdas 

lo malo es que no hay una caida absurda como las anteriores, si va cayendo poco a poco no puedes arriesgar a vender todo y eesperar dormido, puede que empieze a subir y pierdas el carro


----------



## Locoderemate (25 May 2021)

Iota quiere subir y bajar c parece marcar un hch para bajar


----------



## Thundercat (25 May 2021)

No sé McAfee ya aparecia para salvar al BTC en 2017. Y encima ahora está preso


----------



## jm666 (25 May 2021)

es hablar el munsk y joderla, creo que vamos t the hell otra vez


----------



## Covid-8M (25 May 2021)

Me empieza a caer bien con sus troleos. Ha entendido como funciona el criptomundo y se descojona de los coiners que se lo toman en serio


----------



## paketazo (25 May 2021)

Musk en vez de estar atendiendo chortinas premium en yate fondeado en una puta isla paradisíaca, se dedica a estar todo el puto día troleando mierdas en internet.

Por detalles como este podemos ver lo mal repartido que está el mundo.


Ahora mismo se está cortando el tomate en la gráfica de 4h en la MA de 25 barras. O rebota o guano garantizado


----------



## Okjito (25 May 2021)

ya han pasado 4 años desde la adquisiicion d emis primeras IOTAS.... pfff estoy por tirar la toalla y sacarlo con lo ganado...es infumable ver como con otras criptos les sacas un 20% jugando bien los stops y con IOTA es como el ridiculo año tras año...


----------



## jm666 (25 May 2021)

el hch nos lleva a 34k , como lo veis?

quizas 33??


----------



## paketazo (25 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> el hch nos lleva a 34k , como lo veis?
> 
> quizas 33??



O subimos desde estas cotas o volvemos a mínimos


----------



## MetreroConDinero (25 May 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> O subimos desde estas cotas o volvemos a mínimos



Es decir, que o ganamos pasta, o ganamos IOTAS porque recompramos. Nice.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Locoderemate (25 May 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> No sé McAfee ya aparecia para salvar al BTC en 2017. Y encima ahora está preso



Cuidado Elon pues


----------



## Locoderemate (25 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> el hch nos lleva a 34k , como lo veis?
> 
> quizas 33??



Ayer me equivoque saliendo... Pienso que estara deambulando por la zona de los 30 toda la semana hasta el viernes, que veremos si realmente pega un ultimo subidon o no.


----------



## jm666 (25 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Ayer me equivoque saliendo... Pienso que estara deambulando por la zona de los 30 toda la semana hasta el viernes, que veremos si realmente pega un ultimo subidon o no.



te dije que cuanfdo hablaba el lubreras del musk todo se iba a pike, n me fio un carajo de estos perros

yo tengo que salir de viaje, me va pillar la puta bajada en el avión, vendí todo a 1.08 y no voy a poder sacarle tajada


----------



## jm666 (25 May 2021)

parece que se recupera, quizas no baje mas, me tengo que ir , suerte a todos


----------



## Locoderemate (25 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> te dije que cuanfdo hablaba el lubreras del musk todo se iba a pike, n me fio un carajo de estos perros
> 
> yo tengo que salir de viaje, me va pillar la puta bajada en el avión, vendí todo a 1.08 y no voy a poder sacarle tajada





jm666 dijo:


> parece que se recupera, quizas no baje mas, me tengo que ir , suerte a todos



Creo que btc puede terminar hoy en verde


----------



## paketazo (25 May 2021)

No lo había comprobado hasta hoy, pero mirad el chart de PAXG, que es la referencia más antigua de oro tokenizado.

Se ha producido estas semanas un enorme incremento del volumen, y es evidente que nadie pasa de dólares a PAXG si no estaba con anterioridad en cripto, por lo que presupongo que ese volumen es de venta de criptos que está empujando la cotización arriba.

Hace una semana llego a haber un desfase de 150$ entre PAXG y el contado del oro.

Esto no había pasado antes, y creo que una parte de los que están aquí prefieren la inseguridad del oro ante una gran bajada a mantener USDT u otras stable coins que todos sabemos más o menos de que van.

Ojo si el oro perfora los 1900$, recordad que no debería de subir el oro en un posible futuro incremento de tipos de interés, pero también recordemos que las políticas monetarias expansivas a la larga deterioran enormemente el poder adquisitivo de la divisa expandida.

Creo que desde este año habrá una correlación inversa BTC/ORO no en porcentajes, pero si en la dirección inversa del movimiento.


----------



## davitin (25 May 2021)

Joder macho otra vez el bear market de mierda, seamos realistas, se ha acabado la fiesta.


----------



## davitin (25 May 2021)

Okjito dijo:


> ya han pasado 4 años desde la adquisiicion d emis primeras IOTAS.... pfff estoy por tirar la toalla y sacarlo con lo ganado...es infumable ver como con otras criptos les sacas un 20% jugando bien los stops y con IOTA es como el ridiculo año tras año...



Se supone que este año se termina de desarrollar el proyecto, con el coordicidio y toda esa mierda ....aguanta unos meses, es lo que voy a hacer yo.


----------



## jm666 (25 May 2021)

ya he llegado, ya me encargo yo otra vez xDD

me la habeis dejado tiritando xDDD


----------



## jm666 (25 May 2021)

parece que ha cambiado la tendencia no?

si sube 50% de lo que ha bajado vamos al 45 por fin 

y ya me callo, le cedo el sitio al anarquista que se le ve con ganas xDD


----------



## efecto_dragui (26 May 2021)

De momento no se pueden depositar iotas en los exchanges, alguien sabe cuando se podra?

Binance will suspend IOTA deposits and withdrawals starting from 2021-04-26 01:00 PM (UTC), to support the IOTA (IOTA) token migration to the Chrysalis Network.


----------



## Amapizpis (26 May 2021)

Esto va parriba ya.

Podria haber todavia 3 suelo, pero ahora mismo veo mas probable ir to the moon.

Menos mal que he comprado a 1.06$


----------



## davitin (26 May 2021)

Amapizpis dijo:


> Esto va parriba ya.
> 
> Podria haber todavia 3 suelo, pero ahora mismo veo mas probable ir to the moon.
> 
> Menos mal que he comprado a 1.06$



Da igual, ya empiezan a vender los especulatas y ya está bajando.


----------



## Locoderemate (26 May 2021)

Amapizpis dijo:


> Esto va parriba ya.
> 
> Podria haber todavia 3 suelo, pero ahora mismo veo mas probable ir to the moon.
> 
> Menos mal que he comprado a 1.06$



Yo no tengo tan claro el to the moon. En mensual btc nos ha hecho una estrella del amanecer. Que fiabilidad tendra? En principio alto, pero al final tampoco es 100% fiable en un mercado tan loco como este.

En principio, pero, sí creo que podemos estar un mes alcistas, especialmente si el viernes los futuros empujan btc hacia arriba... Para luego, en verano, empezar a bajar. 

Pero bueno, el futuro tb depende del fud o las buenas noticias que salgan, pues parece q afectan bastante al btc.


----------



## cholesfer (26 May 2021)

efecto_dragui dijo:


> De momento no se pueden depositar iotas en los exchanges, alguien sabe cuando se podra?
> 
> Binance will suspend IOTA deposits and withdrawals starting from 2021-04-26 01:00 PM (UTC), to support the IOTA (IOTA) token migration to the Chrysalis Network.



Y esto? A que se puede deber?


----------



## efecto_dragui (26 May 2021)

cholesfer dijo:


> Y esto? A que se puede deber?



No lo se, quiero pensar que son cuestiones tecnicas, pero intranquiliza un poco que ahora mismo alguien que tenga sus iotas guardadas en una wallet, no las pueda vender cuando quiera....


----------



## davitin (26 May 2021)

Que haríais ahora? Vender y esperar una bajada o seguir a home? Podemos estar mucho tiempo con los dientes de sierra?


----------



## davitin (26 May 2021)

Hoy le han dado libre al único cm que lleva este hilo con todos sus multis?


----------



## Thundercat (26 May 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Hoy le han dado libre al único cm que lleva este hilo con todos sus multis?



¿quién es? Se echa de menos a @easyridergs y Negrofuturo, que parece que se ha borrrado la cuenta o se ha cambiado el nick


----------



## cholesfer (26 May 2021)




----------



## Frank_Frank (26 May 2021)

Parece que el chino va a hacer al fin la migración en binance. Esperemos que sea para bien


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (26 May 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> ¿quién es? Se echa de menos a @easyridergs y Negrofuturo, que parece que se ha borrrado la cuenta o se ha cambiado el nick



No se pero han debido despedirlos a todos el mismo día, ...Iota subiendo y nadie comenta nada.


----------



## efecto_dragui (27 May 2021)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> Parece que el chino va a hacer al fin la migración en binance. Esperemos que sea para bien
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



De donde sacas esta info??


----------



## Parlakistan (27 May 2021)




----------



## cholesfer (27 May 2021)

What Is IOTA and How Does This Cryptocurrency Without a Blockchain Work?


If it doesn't have a blockchain, how does IOTA function as a crypto?




www.makeuseof.com


----------



## Frank_Frank (27 May 2021)

efecto_dragui dijo:


> De donde sacas esta info??











Binance brindará soporte a la migración del token IOTA (IOTA) a la red Chrysalis | Binance Support


Compañeros Binancieros: Binance suspenderá los depósitos y retiros de IOTA a partir del 26 de abril de 2021 a la 01:00 PM (UTC), con el fin de apoyar la migración del token IOTA (IOTA) a la red C...




www.binance.com





Del propio binance


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Frank_Frank (27 May 2021)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> Binance brindará soporte a la migración del token IOTA (IOTA) a la red Chrysalis | Binance Support
> 
> 
> Compañeros Binancieros: Binance suspenderá los depósitos y retiros de IOTA a partir del 26 de abril de 2021 a la 01:00 PM (UTC), con el fin de apoyar la migración del token IOTA (IOTA) a la red C...
> ...



Merde alors, me he liado con el mes 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (27 May 2021)

Lol, Saylor la ha liado con este tweet, ha tardado poco la if en hacerse publicidad...


----------



## Locoderemate (27 May 2021)

El btc a 5h parece dibujar un hch. ¿Va a caer? Yo queria esperarme a mañana q salen los futuros u ver que sucede....


----------



## davitin (28 May 2021)

@paketazo, tu también?


----------



## cholesfer (28 May 2021)

AWS Marketplace: IOTA - Chrysalis - Private Tangle







aws.amazon.com


----------



## cholesfer (28 May 2021)

Edit: repetido


----------



## davitin (28 May 2021)

cholesfer dijo:


> AWS Marketplace: IOTA - Chrysalis - Private Tangle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que pinta Amazon ahí? Puedes explicar la noticia, please?


----------



## cholesfer (28 May 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Que pinta Amazon ahí? Puedes explicar la noticia, please?



Descripción del producto:

La red principal y la red de prueba de IOTA Chrysalis son redes públicas de IOTA donde puede desarrollar aplicaciones sin permiso basadas en Tangle.

Sin embargo, puede haber situaciones en las que le gustaría ejecutar una red IOTA privada (Private Tangle) para que solo un conjunto limitado de partes interesadas o nodos pueda participar. Para ayudar a la comunidad de IOTA a trabajar en este tipo de escenarios, un conjunto de herramientas basadas en Docker y configuraciones preconfiguradas permiten la implementación de un Private Tangle (basado en hornet) con "un clic".

Ejecutar un Private Tangle requiere identificar las organizaciones permitidas (junto con los requisitos necesarios) para implementar un nodo IOTA. Los nodos en un enredo privado se emparejan entre ellos, mientras que las transacciones generadas dentro de esta red se comparten, validan y almacenan solo en los nodos que forman parte de la red.

A destacar:

- Incluye: Componentes de backend: nodo inicial de Hornet, coordinador y spammer. Herramientas de interfaz: Hornet Dashboard, Tangle Explorer.

- Instale, configure y ejecute "One Click" a través de la interfaz de línea de comandos.

- Todos los procesos se ejecutan dentro de contenedores Docker


----------



## Gian Gastone (28 May 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Que pinta Amazon ahí? Puedes explicar la noticia, please?





Te lo Resumo a mi modo de entender:

la IF ha subido una API a AWS para que la gente pueda integrar sus aplicaciones web subidas a la estructura de Servidores Web de Amazón con el Tangle de IOTA. Con lo cual podrán cobrar sus bienes y/o servicios en MIOTAS.

Esto no implica ninguna Asociación de AMAZON con la Fundación IOTA, pero permite la implantación del uso real y la popularizacíon de la criptomodeda iota en aplicaciones empresariales.

EDITO: Es una actualización de software, IOTA parece ser que llevan años en AWS.


----------



## Thundercat (28 May 2021)

Liquidación brutal de largos en BTC


----------



## paketazo (28 May 2021)

davitin dijo:


> @paketazo, tu también?



Yo veo dos escenarios a largo plazo. 

1-no perder el apoyo de 0.70$ y regresar a máximos. 

2-IRNOS A 0.50$ y empezar otro tramo alcista de largo plazo. 

Guardad algo de pólvora


----------



## StalkerTlön (28 May 2021)

Towards Full Decentralization with IOTA 2.0

¿Se acerca el coordicidio...? ¿Soon...?


----------



## Locoderemate (28 May 2021)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Towards Full Decentralization with IOTA 2.0
> 
> ¿Se acerca el coordicidio...? ¿Soon...?



Bueno, dicen q primero sacan el nectar, es decir el iota 2.0 devnet: un entono de pruebas descentralizado para que la gente pueda empezar a usarlo, ver la potencia del tangle descentralizado y a diseñar aplicaciones que luego podran correr sin problemas sobre la red iota descentralizada engrandeciendo la comunidad iota y convirtiendo el tangle en un protocolo universal.

De este modo el coordicidio se podra dar de forma mucho mas fluida.


----------



## jjromero (28 May 2021)

The IOTA Foundation, dSPACE and The Transtec Group Join The International Alliance for Mobility Testing & Standardization


Addition of New Members Further Strengthens Alliance Working Towards Standardization and Certification of Advanced Mobility Systems and Services



www.sae.org





Enviado desde mi AGS2-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Covid-8M (29 May 2021)

El hilo de iota a primera pagina siempre
Esto huele a chamusquina bajista que hasta un tonto lo ve. Y yo comprando mas a ver si pillo un rebote como buen ludopata


----------



## paketazo (29 May 2021)

Covid-8M dijo:


> El hilo de iota a primera pagina siempre
> Esto huele a chamusquina bajista que hasta un tonto lo ve. Y yo comprando mas a ver si pillo un rebote como buen ludopata



Si confías en el proyecto, la mejor manera de no perder es mantener balas, e ir disparando poco a poco.

Un 20% a 1$, un 20% a 0,80$ un 20% a 0,60$ , un 20% 0,50$ y el resto por si se fuera a la impensable cota de 0,20$ algo que dudo.

Si os quedáis sin balas en la primera envestida quedareis en HODL sin opciones de promedio quizá durante mucho tiempo, hay que minimizar ese riesgo potencial.

No tiene por que suceder, pero hay que estar preparado por si sucede.

Si IOTA se hace mainstream en unos años, con 1000 MIOTAS podríamos estar hablando de 30.000$ o más. No es cuestión de jugarse aquí miles de $, con dos o tres salarios es más que suficiente para ganar y no sufrir demasiado 

el mayor error de un inversor es la falta de paciencia.

Paciencia no son 2 semanas a veces son dos años.


----------



## davitin (29 May 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Si confías en el proyecto, la mejor manera de no perder es mantener balas, e ir disparando poco a poco.
> 
> Un 20% a 1$, un 20% a 0,80$ un 20% a 0,60$ , un 20% 0,50$ y el resto por si se fuera a la impensable cota de 0,20$ algo que dudo.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que si tiene que explotar lo hace ya a finales de este año ...se supone que se completa el proyecto en el último trimestre, no?


----------



## cholesfer (29 May 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Yo creo que si tiene que explotar lo hace ya a finales de este año ...se supone que se completa el proyecto en el último trimestre, no?



La cuestión es si explota para abajo o para arriba.


----------



## davitin (29 May 2021)

cholesfer dijo:


> La cuestión es si explota para abajo o para arriba.



Si completan lo del coordicidio y no tira para arriba entonces hay que olvidarse.


----------



## batone79 (29 May 2021)

Y no estoy viendo que IOTA que va a tocar los 0.60..
Y BTC 29500


----------



## paketazo (29 May 2021)

Iota vale 2500 millones de dólares...

Recapacitemos un momento.

Pensad lo que son 100 millones... Es mucho verdad?

Pues ahora pensemos en 25 montones de 100 millones... Eso es lo que vele hoy IOTA

Qué hace hoy IOTA?

Mediaset, Melia hotels, acerinox... Son algunas empresas que capitaliza lo que IOTA.

Aquí veo que hay muchos proyectos sobre valorados para lo que hacen ahora mismo.

Y IOTA no es de las más sobrevaloradas, miremos Cardano, ETH, xrp,...

Son barbaridades de pasta.

Podría caer todo un 80% y seguir caro, lo que sucede es que la capitalización de BTC nos lleva a un terreno irreal que deforma nuestro pensamiento de valoraciones de proyectos.

Joder si por ejemplo poocoin que es una web de recopilación de datos que un informático con algo de experiencia puede hacer en una semana capitaliza 20 millones de dólares... Más de lo que ganaríamos todos juntos currando en una década.

Pies es el suelo, perspectiva, cash preparado y diversificar el riesgo.

Voy en el barco, pero llevo traje de neopreno, balsa salvavidas, bengalas, y radio.

Suerte


----------



## Gian Gastone (29 May 2021)

me espero a que caiga a 0 y le meto otros 2k.


----------



## davitin (29 May 2021)

En grupos de Telegram estoy leyendo gente que pronostica caída a 12k para Bitcoin....lo veis probable?


----------



## tremenk (30 May 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Si confías en el proyecto, la mejor manera de no perder es mantener balas, e ir disparando poco a poco.
> 
> Un 20% a 1$, un 20% a 0,80$ un 20% a 0,60$ , un 20% 0,50$ y el resto por si se fuera a la impensable cota de 0,20$ algo que dudo.
> 
> ...



A ver quien holdea 10 años para que se vuelva mainstream


----------



## paketazo (30 May 2021)

davitin dijo:


> En grupos de Telegram estoy leyendo gente que pronostica caída a 12k para Bitcoin....lo veis probable?



fíjate lo que pasó cuando lo del covid. Nadie se lo esperaba y prácticamente todo a precio de escombro.

IOTA por debajo de 0,10$ si no recuerdo mal.

Mañana pueden salir noticias de prohibiciones severas a la minería, o al simple uso de BTC por plataformas de internet del estilo de bitrefill y otras, o incluso cerrar el circuito bancario para evitar entradas y salidas de cash, o darle caña a exchanges tipo binance, kraken desde instituciones.

Dudo que se llegue a eso de golpe, pero con que la UE o USA lo proponga ya tenemos una tormenta desatada que puede mandar a BTC mucho más abajo de eso.

Si no sucede nada de lo que comento, la zona de 20K o 18K debería de ser buen compra para holdear un tiempo si llega a tocarla, pero repito, siempre que no empiecen a meter mucha mierda


----------



## Locoderemate (30 May 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> fíjate lo que pasó cuando lo del covid. Nadie se lo esperaba y prácticamente todo a precio de escombro.
> 
> IOTA por debajo de 0,10$ si no recuerdo mal.
> 
> ...



Preveo minimo dos meses bajista, pero ademas me huelo que quizas se aproveche para meter fud en momentos claves para tumbar la cotizacion a niveles muy bajos.

Veremos


----------



## Parlakistan (30 May 2021)

davitin dijo:


> En grupos de Telegram estoy leyendo gente que pronostica caída a 12k para Bitcoin....lo veis probable?



Es señal alcista.


----------



## Locoderemate (30 May 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Es señal alcista.



El que es señal alcista?


----------



## Parlakistan (30 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> El que es señal alcista?



Gente de grupos de Telegram hablando de escenarios apocalípticos.


----------



## Locoderemate (30 May 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Gente de grupos de Telegram hablando de escenarios apocalípticos.





Parlakistan dijo:


> Gente de grupos de Telegram hablando de escenarios apocalípticos.



Las cryptos son una maquina de hacer pasta de los q controlan el cotarro (ballenas, exchanges, etc). ¿Como ganaran mas pasta, bajando mas el btc y recomprando a bajos precios para volverlo a pumpear en un tiempo o ...?


----------



## paketazo (30 May 2021)

Yo lo que viví en directo a parte de eso, fue ver los futuros del Brent en negativo.

No pude entrarle por que tenía garantías justas, pero el que pillase 3 o 4 contratos, en una semana millonario.

Interesante lo de LINK, estas cosas se repetirán, pero quién sabe cómo o cuando


----------



## Parlakistan (30 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Las cryptos son una maquina de hacer pasta de los q controlan el cotarro (ballenas, exchanges, etc). ¿Como ganaran mas pasta, bajando mas el btc y recomprando a bajos precios para volverlo a pumpear en un tiempo o ...?



Eso es lo que hacen. Ganan dinero en los dos sentidos.


----------



## davitin (30 May 2021)

Joder macho, tanta subida y bajada....estoy por ponerme a tradear entre los 1.20 y 0.89 que es donde está oscilando toda esta semana, es una tentación pero desde la última cagada que hice no me atrevo.


----------



## jjromero (30 May 2021)

jjromero dijo:


> The IOTA Foundation, dSPACE and The Transtec Group Join The International Alliance for Mobility Testing & Standardization
> 
> 
> Addition of New Members Further Strengthens Alliance Working Towards Standardization and Certification of Advanced Mobility Systems and Services
> ...



Fijaros por favor en los socios de esta última asociación y os daréis cuenta que el sendero que tienen marcado es clarísimamente la estandarización...el precio ahora mismo aunque entiendo que desanima viendo estas asociaciones es secundario.

Enviado desde mi Armor X7 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cholesfer (30 May 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Si completan lo del coordicidio y no tira para arriba entonces hay que olvidarse.



Esperamos que tras el coordicidio lo siguiente en el roadmap no sean los suicidios.


----------



## Roedr (30 May 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> me espero a que caiga a 0 y le meto otros 2k.



2k X 0= 0k. Te sobrarán 2k.


----------



## Pajarotto (30 May 2021)

No haríais mejor comprando Cardano? pregunto.


----------



## cholesfer (31 May 2021)




----------



## Locoderemate (1 Jun 2021)

Si yo o iota esta con muchas ganas de subir?


----------



## Locoderemate (1 Jun 2021)

Soy yo o iota esta con muchas ganas de subir?


----------



## Suburban2 (1 Jun 2021)

cholesfer dijo:


> Esperamos que tras el coordicidio lo siguiente en el roadmap no sean los suicidios.



...que tambien podria ser


----------



## davitin (1 Jun 2021)

Joder macho que puto asco de mercado lateral.


----------



## Pajarotto (1 Jun 2021)

Al menos con shiba o Doge te diviertes un poco, pero ésta parece una stablecoin.


----------



## Frank_Frank (2 Jun 2021)

Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## calamatron (2 Jun 2021)

lo de iota da autentica pena,un quiero y no puedo.
Noticias x todos lados y no sube ni 5 centimos en un dia.
espero q les subvenciones x otro lado xq como se tengan q ganar el pan de sus hijos vendiendo iotas a estos precions van de culo.
Eso les pasa x listos,venden q van a dar anuncios gordos y tal despues de chyrlasis y aqui seguimos esperando como tontos,se lo merecen estos precios x falsos mesias.


----------



## Locoderemate (2 Jun 2021)

calamatron dijo:


> lo de iota da autentica pena,un quiero y no puedo.
> Noticias x todos lados y no sube ni 5 centimos en un dia.
> espero q les subvenciones x otro lado xq como se tengan q ganar el pan de sus hijos vendiendo iotas a estos precions van de culo.
> Eso les pasa x listos,venden q van a dar anuncios gordos y tal despues de chyrlasis y aqui seguimos esperando como tontos,se lo merecen estos precios x falsos mesias.



Pues a mi me gustaria q estuviera mucho mas bajo... El otro dia soñe a 0.01$


----------



## cholesfer (2 Jun 2021)

BrootaL




Edit: Para poner una respuesta al tweet


----------



## Gian Gastone (2 Jun 2021)

Tiene pintas de condon usado tirado en la playa.


----------



## Pajarotto (2 Jun 2021)

Pasaos a Doge shurs. Dejad de perder el tiempo con ésto. Dejad de sufrir.


----------



## Covid-8M (2 Jun 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Pasaos a Doge shurs. Dejad de perder el tiempo con ésto.



los ultimos seran los primeros. No es como empieza sino como acaba. Te vas a quedar fuera?
Imaginate el año que viene iota a 60 y tu intentando entender porque compraste la moneda del perrito


----------



## Covid-8M (2 Jun 2021)

ITS BOOMING


----------



## Gian Gastone (2 Jun 2021)

Nuestro truño favorito tiene otra erección de micropene?


----------



## Snowball (2 Jun 2021)

ojalá usaran IOTA






__





Zerohedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Jun 2021)

Devnet, conocida como goshimer, terminada. Ya se pueden crear tokens y probar la red sin coordinador usando maná. Es un hito muy importante.


----------



## paketazo (2 Jun 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Devnet, conocida como goshimer, terminada. Ya se pueden crear tokens y probar la red sin coordinador usando maná. Es un hito muy importante.



Esto es serio señores. Vamos a hacer recuento de soldados que parece empieza la batalla seria.

Si este hito sale 100% bien puede convertir a IOTA en lo que estábamos buscando.

@easyridergs como lo ves?


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (2 Jun 2021)

Quiero ver mis miotillas a 10 euros cada uno a final de año. No pido tanto


----------



## paketazo (2 Jun 2021)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> Quiero ver mis miotillas a 10 euros cada uno a final de año. No pido tanto



A ese precio se de uno que se va a Andorra


----------



## Thundercat (2 Jun 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> A ese precio se de uno que se va a Andorra



El @easyridergs se compra una isla


----------



## Amapizpis (2 Jun 2021)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> Quiero ver mis miotillas a 10 euros cada uno a final de año. No pido tanto



Para mi seria una gran decepcion.


----------



## Pajarotto (2 Jun 2021)

Ya habéis pasado de a fin de año a 40 euros... y ahora es a 10 euros.


----------



## Locoderemate (2 Jun 2021)

Aun sueños con ver iota a 0.01$ y comprar como si no hubiera mañana... Pero wn fin


----------



## paketazo (2 Jun 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Ya habéis pasado de a fin de año a 40 euros... y ahora es a 10 euros.



Te aseguro que si llegase a 10€ no pararía ahí evidentemente. 

Yo no auguro precios para final de año, pero de momento el equipo cumple, y si demuestra funcionalidad y casos de uso masivos, el resto vendrá solo


----------



## calamatron (2 Jun 2021)

Tu si q vas a venir solo jajajaja.
Pensais q solo existe iota en el mercado?.
Pues no os dais cuenta q con esas noticias de hoy cualquier otra cripto habria subido ya un x100% minimo?.
Pues eso,q esta moneda de mierda no la quiere ni vuestra sombra


----------



## paketazo (2 Jun 2021)

calamatron dijo:


> Tu si q vas a venir solo jajajaja.
> Pensais q solo existe iota en el mercado?.
> Pues no os dais cuenta q con esas noticias de hoy cualquier otra cripto habria subido ya un x100% minimo?.
> Pues eso,q esta moneda de mierda no la quiere ni vuestra sombra



No te das cuenta que eso que dices es más bueno que malo para IOTA...si no lo ves es que no sabes como funciona esto.

Recuerdo a ETH a menos de 10$ que no lo rompía ni para atrás, y venga buenas news y no había manera, muchos claudicaron y vendieron a esos precios por que no subía mientras otras como LTC, Dash, Monero la petaban...


----------



## Amapizpis (2 Jun 2021)

20% de subida hoy, a 1.30$ ahora mismo


----------



## paketazo (2 Jun 2021)

Amapizpis dijo:


> 20% de subida hoy, a 1.30$ ahora mismo



Al final subiste al carro?


----------



## Locoderemate (2 Jun 2021)

Parece q btc se ha girado. No se como respondera iota.


----------



## Amapizpis (2 Jun 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Al final subiste al carro?



Compre el lunes pasado a 1.06$, arrepentido por no haber compraod mas abajo pero agradecido por no tener que comprar mas arriba.



Amapizpis dijo:


> Al final he comprado en 1.06$, poca gracia me hace pero el tweet de Elon me ha acojonado.
> 
> Tengo mas IOTAS de los que esperaba tener hace una semana.
> 
> ...


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Jun 2021)




----------



## Parlakistan (2 Jun 2021)




----------



## jm666 (2 Jun 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Parece q btc se ha girado. No se como respondera iota.



He vuelto xDD

no en serio, no quiero decir mucho para evitar los haters de por aquí pero BTC, y ya lo ha dicho otro florero en otro hilo, está en un triángulo, veremos que hace cuando salga.

En cuanto a IOTA, fíjate que está a la par con VET, so si VET marca 0.126 IOTA a 1.26 es buen precio, esto lleva pasando ya bastante tiempo y el día que sto cambié podremos decir que IOTA se despega o VET si le pasa primero 

saludossss


----------



## su IGWT (2 Jun 2021)

Una preguntilla, si compro 10 iotas a 0,2eur y las paso al firefly. Luego compro en el exange 10 iotas mas a 0,4eur. Y al dia siguiente vendo 10 iotas (en el exange) por 0,6eur.
Los euros finales obtenidos son 6euros, pero el coste de adquision cual es?
Siguiendo el criterio FIFO deberian ser 2 euros (las q estan en el firefly), pero claramente ESAS iotas no se vendieron ya que las migre antes de comprar las otras. La logica mi dice que tendria que considerar precio de compra 4 euros, pero la logica Hacienda se la mete por el culo y te pega la multa con los intereses...
Porfavor no me digais no hace falta declarar, q cada uno haga lo que quiera, a mi me ha surgido esta duda. 
gracias!


----------



## Covid-8M (2 Jun 2021)

su IGWT dijo:


> Una preguntilla, si compro 10 iotas a 0,2eur y las paso al firefly. Luego compro en el exange 10 iotas mas a 0,4eur. Y al dia siguiente vendo 10 iotas (en el exange) por 0,6eur.
> Los euros finales obtenidos son 6euros, pero el coste de adquision cual es?
> Siguiendo el criterio FIFO deberian ser 2 euros (las q estan en el firefly), pero claramente ESAS iotas no se vendieron ya que las migre antes de comprar las otras. La logica mi dice que tendria que considerar precio de compra 4 euros, pero la logica Hacienda se la mete por el culo y te pega la multa con los intereses...
> Porfavor no me digais no hace falta declarar, q cada uno haga lo que quiera, a mi me ha surgido esta duda.
> gracias!



Creo que deberias hacer esta pregunta en hacienda. Seria muy divertido si lo grabas y lo subes aqui. Lo digo porque la logica, las criptos y hacienda son una combinacion divertida.


----------



## jm666 (2 Jun 2021)

su IGWT dijo:


> Una preguntilla, si compro 10 iotas a 0,2eur y las paso al firefly. Luego compro en el exange 10 iotas mas a 0,4eur. Y al dia siguiente vendo 10 iotas (en el exange) por 0,6eur.
> Los euros finales obtenidos son 6euros, pero el coste de adquision cual es?
> Siguiendo el criterio FIFO deberian ser 2 euros (las q estan en el firefly), pero claramente ESAS iotas no se vendieron ya que las migre antes de comprar las otras. La logica mi dice que tendria que considerar precio de compra 4 euros, pero la logica Hacienda se la mete por el culo y te pega la multa con los intereses...
> Porfavor no me digais no hace falta declarar, q cada uno haga lo que quiera, a mi me ha surgido esta duda.
> gracias!



pues tienes o 20 IOTAS de media a 0.3 y vendes 10 a 0.6 so ganas 3 y declaras por esa ganancia

o vendes las que compraste por 0.2 y entonces ganancia es 4

o vendes las q compraste por 0.4 y entonces la ganancia es 2

el dia que vendas el resto tendras que calcular la ganancia en todas formas


----------



## su IGWT (2 Jun 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> pues tienes o 20 IOTAS de media a 0.3 y vendes 10 a 0.6 so ganas 3 y declaras por esa ganancia
> 
> o vendes las que compraste por 0.2 y entonces ganancia es 4
> 
> ...



Pero hacienda te dice que apliques el criterio FIFO (esto es asi, seguro). Pero nose si el criterio tiene en cuenta ls que compraste y pusiste en hold olvidadas en una billetera. Claro lo logico es q si tienes a unas separadas en una billetera se mantengan al precio que las compraste. Pero claro esos funcionarios de mierda lo mismo te dicen q no es asi...


----------



## jm666 (2 Jun 2021)

su IGWT dijo:


> Pero hacienda te dice que apliques el criterio FIFO (esto es asi, seguro). Pero nose si el criterio tiene en cuenta ls que compraste y pusiste en hold olvidadas en una billetera. Claro lo logico es q si tienes a unas separadas en una billetera se mantengan al precio que las compraste. Pero claro esos funcionarios de mierda lo mismo te dicen q no es asi...



no he visto nada del FIFO ese, lo que si he leido por ahi, no soy un experto, y debido al gran volumen que puede haber de movimientos, es que al final les digas cuanto invertiste y cuanto ganaste /perdiste por cada crypto como mucho. Si tienes que apuntar cada movimiento tendrías que rellenar cientos de hojas que no creo que vayan a mirar ni hartos de vino.

de todas formas consulta con un experto, yo no lo soy y puedo estar equivocado, pero al final es lo que ganas menos lo que pierdes y de ahi pagas impuestos.


----------



## Frank_Frank (3 Jun 2021)

Se está portando iotilla como una campeona, esperemos que siga así, sube el volumen en24h (que eso es muy buena señal) si no se tuerce este junio nos dará sorpresas, está escrito.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Frank_Frank (3 Jun 2021)

Leedlo, es simplemente el futuro 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## jm666 (3 Jun 2021)

no amijo, estas quivocao en varios aspectos 

las multas solo te viene si defraudas

tiene que rellenar una hoja por cada operación que hagas, lo cual es imposible si un trader medio está haciendo cientos de ellas al día

no tienes que demostra un carajo hasta que ellos te lo pidan, pasa lo mismo que con las accione o las facturas que les envias, te las puedes inventar, el dia que las tnegas que demostrar estas jodido

te puedes inventar el precio, de hechohay muchos hilos sobre acciones del santander y telefonica que heredaron y tuvieron que poner el precio medio del año de la compra y no tuvieron problema

ya te digo, lo que les interesa es la diferencia de lo que sale con lo que metes y de ahi pagas impuestos, si ellos no estan de acuerdo entonces tendras que mandarles todos los movimientos del exchange y demostrar que tus calculos fueron correctos.


pero como digo no soy un experto, si tu quieres rellenar 100 hojas en cada declaración entonces hazlo, no vengas a echarme la culpa como soleis hacer por aqui


----------



## Thundercat (3 Jun 2021)

Mi asesor me dijo lo que entra menos lo que salió en su día, así lo hizo con otro tio que era informático tipo sr mojón y tenia btc de hace años.


----------



## davitin (3 Jun 2021)

Nadie comenta las subida?


----------



## Registrador (3 Jun 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Nadie comenta las subida?



No tio, algunos tenemos cosas mejor que hacer que estar mirando el precio cada 3 minutos. Buy & Hold y podras mantener el poco pelo que te queda.


----------



## davitin (3 Jun 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> No tio, algunos tenemos cosas mejor que hacer que estar mirando el precio cada 3 minutos. Buy & Hold y podras mantener el poco pelo que te queda.



Pues muy mal.

Hay que mirar fijamente el precio durante horas, pensar intensamente y hacer fuerza con la mente, coño.


----------



## jm666 (3 Jun 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> No tio, algunos tenemos cosas mejor que hacer que estar mirando el precio cada 3 minutos. Buy & Hold y podras mantener el poco pelo que te queda.



jajaja, tú tienes mejotres cossas que hacer, como odiar a los que hacen análisis técnicos y poner todo tu empeño en decir que eso es mentira y que no funciona, bla bla bli, bla bla bla

menudo hater de mierda xD


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (3 Jun 2021)

A que precio promedio has comprao Phil?


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Jun 2021)




----------



## Gian Gastone (3 Jun 2021)

*STMicroelectronics* (a menudo denominada simplemente *ST*) es una compañía internacional de Derecho holandés pero de origen francés e italiano, que tiene su sede operativa y ejecutiva situada en Plan-les-Ouates, cerca de Ginebra en Suiza,2 que desarrolla, fabrica y comercializa circuitos integrados (semiconductores). Es uno de los principales actores mundiales en el sector económico de la producción de semiconductores y el primero europeo, así como en los segmentos de las cabezas de impresoras de chorro, MEMS (Micro-Electro-Mechanical Systems), codificadores MPEG y chips de tarjetas inteligentes, circuitos integrados para automóviles, periféricos informáticos y chips para aplicaciones inalámbricas y móviles.

*Clientes[editar]*
La compañía cuenta con unos 1500 clientes. Los más importantes son:


Fabricantes de equipos para automóvil: Bosch, DaimlerChrysler, Visteon, y Siemens
Fabricantes de Telefonía móvil: Nokia, Motorola
Fabricantes de impresoras: Hewlett-Packard
Fabricantes e infraestructura telefónica: Alcatel y Nortel Networks
Fabricantes de discos duros: Seagate Technology y Western Digital
Fabricantes de electrónica de consumo: Philips, Sony, y Thomson
Fabricantes de equipamiento industrial: Siemens
Distribuidores de componentes electrónicos: Arrow Electronics


----------



## paketazo (3 Jun 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


>



hoy está fundiendo el par BTC también.

Voy a encargar palas nuevas en aliexpress y carretillas, si queréis pillamos un contenedor entero para ahorrar costos.


----------



## jm666 (3 Jun 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> *STMicroelectronics* (a menudo denominada simplemente *ST*) es una compañía internacional de Derecho holandés pero de origen francés e italiano, que tiene su sede operativa y ejecutiva situada en Plan-les-Ouates, cerca de Ginebra en Suiza,2 que desarrolla, fabrica y comercializa circuitos integrados (semiconductores). Es uno de los principales actores mundiales en el sector económico de la producción de semiconductores y el primero europeo, así como en los segmentos de las cabezas de impresoras de chorro, MEMS (Micro-Electro-Mechanical Systems), codificadores MPEG y chips de tarjetas inteligentes, circuitos integrados para automóviles, periféricos informáticos y chips para aplicaciones inalámbricas y móviles.



Si, yo he programado alguno de sus microcontroladores, otro que está metido en el ajo y que simepre promete es Nordic, creo que algunas APIs ya listas.









Nordic Semiconductor and NTNU in Norway Explore IOTA and the Data Marketplace


The IOTA Data Marketplace initiative was launched in Q4 2017 as a joint Proof of Concept (PoC) and open innovation ecosystem. The platform simulates future data exchange and data trading by enabling connected devices to be paid via zero-fee micropayments for data they share securely in real-time...




blog.iota.org













Nordic Thingy:52 Prototyping platform


The Nordic Thingy:52 is an easy-to-use prototyping platform, designed to help building prototypes and demos, without the need to build hardware or even write firmware.




www.nordicsemi.com


----------



## Integer (3 Jun 2021)

Me paso a saludar, a leer las páginas perdidas, y a HOOOOOODL como ya están haciendo.

A ver si pegamos un buen pelotazo.

Salud y suerte.


----------



## Locoderemate (3 Jun 2021)

Bueno, yo pensaba que btc romperia para abajo y habia guardado algo de liquidez para intentar comprar iota mas barato, pero ayer vi iota desmelenandose y meti algo mas de pasta.

Quizas iota se vaya ya despegando de btc ante ñas buenas noticias. Quizas sea ahora mas dificil predecir sus movimientos.

Veremos


----------



## batone79 (3 Jun 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> A ese precio se de uno que se va a Andorra



No tienes tu 70 Gi ni de coña


----------



## jm666 (3 Jun 2021)

plata cayendo, oro cayendo, sp500, ibex35, alguna nueva noticia o corrección sana?
la verdad me acojona cuando vayan a subir los tipos :S


----------



## paketazo (3 Jun 2021)

batone79 dijo:


> No tienes tu 70 Gi ni de coña



No, ya te digo que no tengo eso, y con eso y MIOTA a 10$ no me iría a Andorra ni de coña, no cubre.

Un saludo


----------



## batone79 (3 Jun 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> No, ya te digo que no tengo eso, y con eso y MIOTA a 10$ no me iría a Andorra ni de coña, no cubre.
> 
> Un saludo



Jajajaja, FANTASMOOOOOOOON!
cambiate el nick a Casper anda..


----------



## Covid-8M (3 Jun 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> plata cayendo, oro cayendo, sp500, ibex35, alguna nueva noticia o corrección sana?
> la verdad me acojona cuando vayan a subir los tipos :S



mas acojonados estan ellos, por eso no los suben ni lo haran. Es una constante huida hacia adelante desde hace 10 años


----------



## Locoderemate (3 Jun 2021)

Unas de las cosas q se podria hacer con iota es crear idollars: a traves de smarts contracts crear tokens iota con el valor exacto del dollar o del euro, o de cualquier moneda como si fueran NFT


----------



## Amapizpis (3 Jun 2021)

Respecto a clonar la red iota y crear mi propio tangle, alguien sabe como podria hacerlo?

Me gustaria crear una alt-iota o shit-iota


----------



## Thundercat (3 Jun 2021)

IOTA


IOTA is a distributed ledger based on the Tangle. It allows for feeless value transfers and data integrity proofs. - IOTA




github.com





COPIAR PEGAR, O FORK DIRECTAMENTE
  

y dices que eres comefrombeyond


----------



## paketazo (4 Jun 2021)

Noches de euforia mañanas de resaca. No deberíamos perder claramente los 1,20$ , si no, podría ser una mala señal. Ayer lo hicimos mejor que BTC hoy BTC lo hace mejor que nosotros, nada nuevo bajo el sol.

En este gráfico horario, se aprecia una tendencia a corto plazo iniciada tras la debacle de las semanas pasadas. Como dije 1,20$ es interesante mantenerlo en diario, si no es probable regresar a 1$ como poco.

Ahora mismo estamos en un retroceso cercano al 20% desde máximos de ayer, y eso, señores, no es moco de pavo.


----------



## Amapizpis (4 Jun 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Noches de euforia mañanas de resaca. No deberíamos perder claramente los 1,20$ , si no, podría ser una mala señal. Ayer lo hicimos mejor que BTC hoy BTC lo hace mejor que nosotros, nada nuevo bajo el sol.
> 
> En este gráfico horario, se aprecia una tendencia a corto plazo iniciada tras la debacle de las semanas pasadas. Como dije 1,20$ es interesante mantenerlo en diario, si no es probable regresar a 1$ como poco.
> 
> ...



En 1.10$ esta la linea que une los minimos, esa es la que no hay que perder.

Yo ya holdeo, no quiero quedarme calvo a mi edad, asi que me dan igual los movimientos que haga.


----------



## paketazo (4 Jun 2021)

Amapizpis dijo:


> En 1.10$ esta la linea que une los minimos, esa es la que no hay que perder.
> 
> Yo ya holdeo, no quiero quedarme calvo a mi edad, asi que me dan igual los movimientos que haga.



Debería recuperar a lo largo del día, pero estar anclado a BTC nos supedita a pedirle permiso a él para subir.

Ayer subimos más que BTC, y hoy lo pagamos, pero si en unas horas estamos por encima de 1,25$ a mi me vale, regresar a 1,10$ es regresar casi con total seguridad a 1$ o perderlo.


----------



## jm666 (4 Jun 2021)

para mi que seguimos en el triangulo BTC, acabamos de tocar el borde inferior, lamentablemente esto no da ninguna pista sde lo que va a hacer aunque ya le queda menos para definirse.

La única buena señal que veo es VET $0.130, es posible entonces que vaya arriba.


----------



## Pajarotto (4 Jun 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> para mi que seguimos en el triangulo BTC, acabamos de tocar el borde inferior, lamentablemente esto no da ninguna pista sde lo que va a hacer aunque ya le queda menos para definirse.
> 
> La única buena señal que veo es VET $0.130, es posible entonces que vaya arriba.



Vet es de las pocas monedas que parecen que van a su bola y pasan del bitcoin. Yo no la tomaría de referencia de nada.


----------



## paketazo (4 Jun 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> para mi que seguimos en el triangulo BTC, acabamos de tocar el borde inferior, lamentablemente esto no da ninguna pista sde lo que va a hacer aunque ya le queda menos para definirse.
> 
> La única buena señal que veo es VET $0.130, es posible entonces que vaya arriba.



Ya estamos por encima de 1,25$ superando la subida de BTC desde los mínimos de hoy, de momento me vale


----------



## Locoderemate (4 Jun 2021)

Este triangulo nos volvera locos


----------



## jm666 (4 Jun 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Ya estamos por encima de 1,25$ superando la subida de BTC desde los mínimos de hoy, de momento me vale



si te vale a ti a mi tambien 

yo creo que despues de la caida brutal que tuvimos hace unos dias hemos pasado a un momento alcista, lo que tengo miedo es que solo sea una etapa mas antes de irse a minimos de verdad.


----------



## Pajarotto (4 Jun 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> si te vale a ti a mi tambien
> 
> yo creo que despues de la caida brutal que tuvimos hace unos dias hemos pasado a un momento alcista, lo que tengo miedo es que solo sea una etapa mas antes de irse a minimos de verdad.



He estado mirando la gráfica desde el 2020 del BTC y parece que haga un HCH pero muy definido... que acaba muy mal.




Si hubiera entrado hace un año... sólo un año antes... ¿por quéee? joder.


----------



## Frank_Frank (5 Jun 2021)

¿Acaba IOTA de resolver el trilema de la blockchain?


IOTA lanzó su Red de Desarrollo, apodada Nectar, una demostración en funcionamiento de los protocolos que IOTA utilizará para resolver el Trilema de la Blockchain.




www.crypto-news-flash.com





Y esto y todo, pero mientras, coinbase listando dogecoin. 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## easyridergs (5 Jun 2021)

No tengáis prisa, vamos muy bien. Los que mueven el cotarro están por sacar pasta a golpe de twitt y trileos varios. El sistema cripto está más cargado que nunca, tether, la referencia, está en ATH y no para de romperlo.

El desarrollo de IOTA avanza lento pero seguro, la criatura todavía se está gestando y el resultado parece que va a ser mejor de lo esperado. Ya vamos teniendo muestras en la devnet.

Si tenéis un buen refugio de IOTAs y no estáis vacunados, simplemente recomiendo paciencia y disfrute del verano de forma despreocupada. En el caso de no cumplir ninguno de los dos preceptos anteriores, entonces si me preocuparía seriamente.


----------



## Covid-8M (5 Jun 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> No tengáis prisa, vamos muy bien. Los que mueven el cotarro están por sacar pasta a golpe de twitt y trileos varios. El sistema cripto está más cargado que nunca, tether, la referencia, está en ATH y no para de romperlo.
> 
> El desarrollo de IOTA avanza lento pero seguro, la criatura todavía se está gestando y el resultado parece que va a ser mejor de lo esperado. Ya vamos teniendo muestras en la devnet.
> 
> Si tenéis un buen refugio de IOTAs y no estáis vacunados, simplemente recomiendo paciencia y disfrute del verano de forma despreocupada. En el caso de no cumplir ninguno de los dos preceptos anteriores, entonces si me preocuparía seriamente.



Crees que la vacunacion puede afectar a la estabilidad del tangle y perder los iotas?  es broma, take it easy


----------



## Amapizpis (5 Jun 2021)

Ordel dijo:


> Que cantidad de miotas sería recomendable?



20Gi para ser millonario este año


----------



## Forcopula (5 Jun 2021)

Ordel dijo:


> Podré retirarme con 100 miotas en unos años? O al menos comprar una casa?



Complicado lo veo. O más iotas o más años.


----------



## Frank_Frank (6 Jun 2021)

Con iota también hay que ser un poco realistas, hay 2800M de miotas y para, por ejemplo, alcanzar la cotización de ethereum debería valer 110$ cada miota, algo a todas todas imposible, las cosas como son


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Frank_Frank (6 Jun 2021)

Dogecoin y la criptomoneda de IOTA son las más apreciadas en el top semanal


Durante la semana del 31 de mayo al 5 de junio también se apreciaron criptomonedas como cardano, polkadot y avalanche.




www.criptonoticias.com





Duele verla correlacionada con dogecoin, pero bueno, ayuda saber qué iota va por el buen camino


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Locoderemate (6 Jun 2021)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> Con iota también hay que ser un poco realistas, hay 2800M de miotas y para, por ejemplo, alcanzar la cotización de ethereum debería valer 110$ cada miota, algo a todas todas imposible, las cosas como son
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Por eso sueño con iota a 0.01


----------



## Pajarotto (6 Jun 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Por eso sueño con iota a 0.01



El iota por 50 céntimos de cholo se podría comprar, pero más no.


----------



## Tito Pulo (6 Jun 2021)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> Con iota también hay que ser un poco realistas, hay 2800M de miotas y para, por ejemplo, alcanzar la cotización de ethereum debería valer 110$ cada miota, algo a todas todas imposible, las cosas como son
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Si Iota se convierte en estándar mundial.
Si Iota ofrece tanto para Defi como para NFT lo que a día de hoy está ofreciendo ETH.
Si Iota resuelve el trilema.
Si todo esto hace que sea adoptada de manera importante en la vida real.

Por qué no puede llegar a los 100 dólares de capitalización de ETH a día de hoy?


----------



## Tito Pulo (6 Jun 2021)

Amapizpis dijo:


> 20Gi para ser millonario este año



De todas maneras esto si que lo veo imposible.
Alcanzar los 50 dólares este mismo año en el que ni tan siquiera tendremos el Coordicide hecho realidad es poco menos que una fantasía.


----------



## Frank_Frank (6 Jun 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Si Iota se convierte en estándar mundial.
> Si Iota ofrece tanto para Defi como para NFT lo que a día de hoy está ofreciendo ETH.
> Si Iota resuelve el trilema.
> Si todo esto hace que sea adoptada de manera importante en la vida real.
> ...



Iota ya va camino de ser estándar en muchas aplicaciones reales, lo que no es normal es que aún esté tan tan tan infravalorada 



https://www.bluenote.ro/navigator/scada_shop_repository/Documente_produse/Analizoare%20retele%20electrice/EMU%20Professional%20II%20datasheet%20e.pdf




Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Nostalgia (7 Jun 2021)

llevo un par de semanas sin pasar por aqui, alguien me puede decir que tal va lo del cambio de red para los que lo tenemos en ledger? esta ya disponible o se sabe algo?¿


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Jun 2021)




----------



## Parlakistan (7 Jun 2021)

Nostalgia dijo:


> llevo un par de semanas sin pasar por aqui, alguien me puede decir que tal va lo del cambio de red para los que lo tenemos en ledger? esta ya disponible o se sabe algo?¿



Aún no, soon.


----------



## Covid-8M (7 Jun 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Aún no, soon.



soon to the moon, this is going to boom


----------



## jm666 (8 Jun 2021)

parece que IOTA está animada, dentro de lo que hay xD

ánimo pequeña


----------



## _______ (8 Jun 2021)

vaya puta chaputa lo de firefly,


----------



## jm666 (8 Jun 2021)

_______ dijo:


> vaya puta chaputa lo de firefly,



te intentaría ayudar o contestar pero desde que te metiste en un hilo mio a joder o a hacerte el gracioso o el listo, no sé, pero sin ningún ánimo o aspecto positivo sino todo lo contrario, como que tengo en mi ignore mental

suerte en todas formas


----------



## _______ (8 Jun 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> te intentaría ayudar o contestar pero desde que te metiste en un hilo mio a joder o a hacerte el gracioso o el listo, no sé, pero sin ningún ánimo o aspecto positivo sino todo lo contrario, como que tengo en mi ignore mental
> 
> suerte en todas formas



no pasa nada, hasta que saquen firefly compatible con ledger no se puede hacer nada salvo usar el scrypt de phyton donde es un engorro si no quieres comprometer la seed de ledger


----------



## davitin (9 Jun 2021)

Esta mierda no tira.

Hay algún pronóstico para BTC?

Tengo el presentimiento de que se acabó el ciclo de subida.


----------



## jm666 (9 Jun 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Esta mierda no tira.
> 
> Hay algún pronóstico para BTC?
> 
> Tengo el presentimiento de que se acabó el ciclo de subida.



está formando otro triangulo lateral a veces no puede subir tan rápido y necesita tiempo

quizás me equivoque pero no lo veo mala pinta


----------



## MetreroConDinero (9 Jun 2021)

Estaba yo divagando en mis mierdas y me asalta esta duda, ¿como es posible que un token como Elrond EGLD apareciera en sept2020 con un valor de arranque de 17$ y ahora esté en nada menos que 91$? ¿Qué narices tiene que pasar para que IOTA se plante ya de una puñetera vez en 3 o 4$? Joer que tampoco debería ser tan difícil

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (10 Jun 2021)

BTC subiendo, pasando de los 37k y esta mierda no sube ni a tiros.... sinceramente no creo que recuperemos ni el precio de hace unas semanas...no creo que superemos otra vez los 2 dólares ni aunque BTC se ponga otra vez en 60k....

Y que es eso de que este año no va a haber coordicidio?


----------



## Tito Pulo (10 Jun 2021)

Se ha repetido muchas veces ya que Coordicide estaba en el Road map para finales de año, más tarde lo indicaban para Q1 de 2022.
Pero como se han ido sumando retrasos pues han quitado fechas del Road Map y simplemente irán sacando cuando tengan todo seguro.
Smart contrats, etc..
Por lo que Coordicide pudiera llegar en Q2 , Q3 o incluso finales del 2022,.....nadie puede saberlo.


----------



## Locoderemate (10 Jun 2021)

Parece que el reverse que ha pegado btc ha cogido a iota de contrapie


----------



## Frank_Frank (11 Jun 2021)

A iota se viene a sufrir, paciencia 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Locoderemate (11 Jun 2021)

Parece como si la noticia de panama con btc no le haya sentado muy bien a iota


----------



## Frank_Frank (11 Jun 2021)

Están todas igual, no es exclusiva de iota, no hay confianza. El volumen de iota es muy bajo, eso tampoco ayuda… vendrán tiempos mejores (o eso espero)


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## DEREC (11 Jun 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Parece como si la noticia de panama con btc no le haya sentado muy bien a iota



Es que la crypto que llega primero se lo lleva todo.

Si una empresa mete Bitcoin en su balance, la siguiente hará lo mismo.

Si un pais adopta Bitcoin los que vengan detrás le copiaran.

Y a día de hoy la nº 1, con mucha diferencia, es Bitcoin. Aun en el supuesto de que alguna otra crypto tuviera mejores propiedades que Bitcoin (que lo dudo), pudiera darse el caso de que no triunfara, que le fuera imposible superar el efecto red de Bitcoin. Tendría que ser muchísimo mejor para desbancarlo y eso es muy complicado.


----------



## jm666 (11 Jun 2021)

generalmente cuando BTC sube y las ALTs no suben es porque piensan que BTC va a bajar

también podría ser que se acabo el ALT season??

en verdad hay una guerra muy fuerte , todos los mercados están locos, hay mucha incertidumbre, no creo que nadie tenga la certeza de lo que puede pasar


----------



## davitin (12 Jun 2021)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> Están todas igual, no es exclusiva de iota, no hay confianza. El volumen de iota es muy bajo, eso tampoco ayuda… vendrán tiempos mejores (o eso espero)
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Pero si iota lleva en la mierda desde el 2017.


----------



## Pajarotto (12 Jun 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Pero si iota lleva en la mierda desde el 2017.



No, pero mañana se pone a 100k. Confia en mi shur.


----------



## Frank_Frank (12 Jun 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Pero si iota lleva en la mierda desde el 2017.



Jajaja cierto, por no hablar de los problemas que tuvo el año pasado con los hackeos y demás, que eso ha influido bastante en que siga en las zahúrdas 

Iba a comprar alguna más, pero voy a esperar, se huele el miedo por todos lados


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Frank_Frank (12 Jun 2021)

El volumen a estas horas es de 63M de $, así no sube ni metiéndole petardos en el culo. El chucho ha sido una de las cosas que más daño ha hecho a todo esto y va a seguir en el top 10 hasta que esto se hunda o alguien lo remedie 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (12 Jun 2021)

Yo creo que lo más probable es lo que se está diciendo desde hace tiempo...BTC va a caer al menos hasta los 20k como poco, luego ya veremos.

A día de hoy todavía no me he enterado de por qué BTC subió casi hasta los 70k.


----------



## kynes (12 Jun 2021)

Son ciclos de mercado , BTC arrastrando a todas. BTC parece que podría caer hasta los 27 antes de rebote potente 

¿Tenéis algún objetivo de entrada para IOTA?


----------



## jm666 (12 Jun 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> generalmente cuando BTC sube y las ALTs no suben es porque piensan que BTC va a bajar



bueno pues parece que era esto

no sé cómo hacen, pero la mayoría de veces aciertan, aunque no 100%, parece que descuentan el precio antes de que ocurra, en el caso que quieras vender ya lo tienes que hacer a menor precio, de hecho el precio hoy que se ha quedado es casi el mismo que ayer, hay que andar muy fino para tradear esto

cómo saben que va a bajar?, yo le doy dos posibles soluciones:

control total del mercado, controlan el precio de BTC y obran en consecuencia( aunque esto me resulta inverosímil)

análisis , los bots analizan las gráficas y con algunos parámetros introducidos manualmente son capaces de predecir, con una probabilidad bastante buena, lo que va a pasar

pero vete tú a saber ...


----------



## kynes (12 Jun 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> cómo saben que va a bajar?,


----------



## easyridergs (12 Jun 2021)

Iros a la puta playa, o al monte, o a lo que os salga de los cojones, pero no os comáis más la cabeza, dejad que todo corra su curso y no seáis tan pesados, que al final la cagaréis.


----------



## jm666 (12 Jun 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> Iros a la puta playa, o al monte, o a lo que os salga de los cojones, pero no os comáis más la cabeza, dejad que todo corra su curso y no seáis tan pesados, que al final la cagaréis.



pero qué pesaos!! 
por cierto cuándo va a funcionar la migración desde el ledger de trinity a firefly?


----------



## Tito Pulo (13 Jun 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> Iros a la puta playa, o al monte, o a lo que os salga de los cojones, pero no os comáis más la cabeza, dejad que todo corra su curso y no seáis tan pesados, que al final la cagaréis.



Imagino q lo de poder cagarla se refiere a que vendamos Iotas y días o semanas después pegue el subidón. Lo cual haría que deberíamos entrar mucho más arriba de la venta y esto supone perder IOTAS.
Estoy d acuerdo contigo en que esto puede pasar.

Pero si se vende y en lugar de irse arriba.,,,resulta que el BTC se va a los 20/24K ,..pues Iota probablemente se vaya a los 0,5 por lo que podrás comprar casi el doble de Iotas y en ese caso no la habrás cagado sino que habrás realizado un buen movimiento ganado monedas.


----------



## Tito Pulo (13 Jun 2021)

También hay que decir que resulta increíble que tras la actualización con la Devnet en la que al parecer se ha demostrado que se funciona sin Coordinador el precio no se haya disparado, es más se ha derrumbado.
Que la resolución del Trilema no espolee el precio aunque sea a corto no lo entiende nadie, y si hay alguien que pueda explicarlo (easyridgers, o cualquier otro compañero del foro) lo agradecería mucho.
Sabemos que es todo en modo prueba aún, pero son pruebas con resultados muy buenos y satisfactorios, queda someterlo todo a ataques y fallas de seguridad para ver como responde la red.

Aún así esos avances y los precios de nuevo en el dólar no tienen sentido alguno,..algo se nos escapa con total seguridad.


----------



## Azkenchack (13 Jun 2021)

¿Y si...? ¿Y si.. ?
¡¡¡Cuantas alegrias y cuantas penas se sabrían si alguien pudiese venir del futuro!!!

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Jun 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> pero qué pesaos!!
> por cierto cuándo va a funcionar la migración desde el ledger de trinity a firefly?


----------



## Covid-8M (13 Jun 2021)

Ya es oficialmente stablecoin 1tether=1$=1IOTA


----------



## Pajarotto (13 Jun 2021)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Ya es oficialmente stablecoin 1tether=1$=1IOTA


----------



## cholesfer (13 Jun 2021)

El día de la marmiota.


----------



## efecto_dragui (14 Jun 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> pero qué pesaos!!
> por cierto cuándo va a funcionar la migración desde el ledger de trinity a firefly?



Acojonante dejar a la peña colgada 3 meses sin decir ni mu sobre el tema... que luego no se quejen de la desconfianza hacia las cryptos

Por cierto en Bitfinex, por poner un ejemplo, se pueden depositar y vender miotas sin problemas... vaya tela con los matracos de binance


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Jun 2021)

efecto_dragui dijo:


> Acojonante dejar a la peña colgada 3 meses sin decir ni mu sobre el tema... que luego no se quejen de la desconfianza hacia las cryptos
> 
> Por cierto en Bitfinex, por poner un ejemplo, se pueden depositar y vender miotas sin problemas... vaya tela con los matracos de binance



Bitfinex ya completó la migración, me ha sorprendido que en binance vayan tan lentos.


----------



## Ordel (14 Jun 2021)




----------



## calamatron (14 Jun 2021)

Yo no me creo q tenga esos parsnet y el precio este x los suelos.
Todo es fake


----------



## Ordel (14 Jun 2021)

calamatron dijo:


> Yo no me creo q tenga esos parsnet y el precio este x los suelos.
> Todo es fake


----------



## davitin (14 Jun 2021)

Bueno como veis el tema? Pasamos de los 40k?


----------



## cholesfer (14 Jun 2021)

Si os fijais bien no es Iota quien sigue a BTC, es btc quien va siguiendo lo que hace IOTA.

In coordicidio we trust.


----------



## Frank_Frank (16 Jun 2021)

Iotilla ya está en el puesto #39 del ranking de cotización, está a un pasito de verse luchando en el espectro de las shitcoins 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## MetreroConDinero (16 Jun 2021)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> Iotilla ya está en el puesto #39 del ranking de cotización, está a un pasito de verse luchando en el espectro de las shitcoins
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Uuuhhh, eso me ha dolido...

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Frank_Frank (16 Jun 2021)

MetreroConDinero dijo:


> Uuuhhh, eso me ha dolido...
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk



Y a mí, pero hoy por hoy es lo que nos toca. Y sé que no tiene sentido, iota es algo transgresor, nuevo y con futuro, pero es ver el volumen diario y te echas a llorar, entras en el Twitter de iota y a cada noticia responden 4 gatos (todos frikis con las gafitas en el avatar, el símbolo de la crisálida y el to the moon por bandera) luego ves el Twitter de dogecoin y cada tweet (a cual más tonto) tiene miles de respuestas y aún te da más bajón jajajaj

En fin, como yo digo, a iota se viene a sufrir


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## calamatron (16 Jun 2021)

De pena la mierda de moneda esta


----------



## Covid-8M (18 Jun 2021)

Puede ser buen momento de entrada o recompra cerca de 1 dolar. Yo ya le he perdido el respeto y hago un poco de trading para entretenerme.


----------



## kynes (18 Jun 2021)

Vendí los poquitos IOTA que me quedaban a 1.1 y voy a intentar entrarle de nuevo con una pequeña bolsa a .69 , y diversificar en ALGO y XDC


----------



## Ordel (18 Jun 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Vendí los poquitos IOTA que me quedaban a 1.1 y voy a intentar entrarle de nuevo con una pequeña bolsa a .69 , y diversificar en ALGO y XDC



Cuantos tenías?


----------



## davitin (18 Jun 2021)

Señores esto se va a la mierda definitivamente.


----------



## Zelofan (18 Jun 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Vendí los poquitos IOTA que me quedaban a 1.1 y voy a intentar entrarle de nuevo con una pequeña bolsa a .69 , y diversificar en ALGO y XDC



Ya tienes calculado que va a bajar a 0,69 ? Qué más te dice la bola de cristal ?


----------



## Zelofan (18 Jun 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Señores esto se va a la mierda definitivamente.



La paciencia paga, compra más ya, es el momento.


----------



## davitin (18 Jun 2021)

Zelofan dijo:


> La paciencia paga, compra más ya, es el momento.



Vete a tomar por culo.


----------



## kynes (18 Jun 2021)

Zelofan dijo:


> Ya tienes calculado que va a bajar a 0,69 ? Qué más te dice la bola de cristal ?



La verdad que no, no he hecho análisis y es un poco a voleo, pero si BTC confirma corrección IOTA caerá también. En mayo tocó .67 así que puede haber soporte ahí. 

Llegué a tener poco más de 1000 IOTA pero fui pasándolos a XRP, VET y otras.


----------



## Zelofan (19 Jun 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Vete a tomar por culo.



Davitin davitin esa lengua ... esta a 1 dolar te repito compra mas y si baja vuelve a comprar mas : D
Nos vemos en el 2025 taluec


----------



## cholesfer (19 Jun 2021)

A ver si os enteráis ya.

IOTa es NWO en vena. Es parte necesaria dentro del proceso transhumanista en el que nos quieren convertir en medio esclavos medio robots.

El proceso lleva tiempo, además necesita del 5g y de otras apariciones.

No hay duda de esto. Y si había alguna siempre podemos mirar su logo, y ver esas líneas de 6 6 6 puntitos, repetidas 3 veces, formando otro 666 mayor.

A partir de ahí el precio nos da igual, a no ser que necesitéis el dinero ya, en ese caso haber sido conscientes de donde os metíais.

Saludos.


----------



## kynes (19 Jun 2021)

cholesfer dijo:


> A ver si os enteráis ya.
> 
> IOTa es NWO en vena. Es parte necesaria dentro del proceso transhumanista en el que nos quieren convertir en medio esclavos medio robots.
> 
> ...



Precisamente por eso hay que estar metido en esto . Cuando IOTA (o el mix de tokens ISO20022) cotice a $10000 podré vender parte y financiar mi proyecto de armadura exoesquelėtica voladora para combatir el NWO en vena. Atacar desde dentro.

El plan B es comprar barco y buscar una isla poco habitada.

Esta semana busco entrada , espero que toque fondo antes del 28.


----------



## MetreroConDinero (19 Jun 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Precisamente por eso hay que estar metido en esto . Cuando IOTA (o el mix de tokens ISO20022) cotice a $10000 podré vender parte y financiar mi proyecto de armadura exoesquelėtica voladora para combatir el NWO en vena. Atacar desde dentro.
> 
> El plan B es comprar barco y buscar una isla poco habitada.
> 
> Esta semana busco entrada , espero que toque fondo antes del 28.



Mi plan A es buscar barco y llenarlo de mujeres de vida alegre. No hay plan B. Una cala en Ibiza. Mucho alcohol. Muchos IOTA. Está tó pagao.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kynes (19 Jun 2021)

MetreroConDinero dijo:


> Mi plan A es buscar barco y llenarlo de mujeres de vida alegre. No hay plan B. Una cala en Ibiza. Mucho alcohol. Muchos IOTA. Está tó pagao.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk



No sabes lo que dices , en 11 días te estás o te están tirando por la borda. Mucho mejor plan combatir el NWO con una armadura de combate voladora.


----------



## MetreroConDinero (19 Jun 2021)

kynes dijo:


> No sabes lo que dices , en 11 días te estás o te están tirando por la borda. Mucho mejor plan combatir el NWO con una armadura de combate voladora.



Totalmente de acuerdo, pero qué 11 días serían... memorables. Pasarán a la historia, se cantarán canciones en mi honor por el resto de los tiempos. Le pondrán mi nombre a una cala en Ibiza. Qué digo, le pondrán mi nombre a Ibiza directamente. Viva IOTA! HODDDDLLLL!!!!

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Covid-8M (19 Jun 2021)

MetreroConDinero dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, pero qué 11 días serían... memorables. Pasarán a la historia, se cantarán canciones en mi honor por el resto de los tiempos. Le pondrán mi nombre a una cala en Ibiza. Qué digo, le pondrán mi nombre a Ibiza directamente. Viva IOTA! HODDDDLLLL!!!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk



Pasaria a llamarse Ibiziota. Mejor un megayate autosuficiente en aguas internacionales para evitar la dictadura NOM. No olvides construir una jaula de faraday alrededor del buque para evitar ataques electromagneticos de Starlink


----------



## khalil (19 Jun 2021)

Hola a todos a ver si me podeis ayudar, no llego a entender bien la diferencia que hay entre la posibildiad de hacer staking y pool.

Yo juego a IOTA a largo plazo (y mas me vale porque entre a 2€ y ahora está a 1€ pero confio a varios años vista.

El tema es que como es una juego a largo digo, pues voy a ganar poco a poco con el tiempo pero nunca veo la posiblidad de hacer staking en binance con IOTA. En cambio si que he visto la posibilidad de meter mis 500 IOTAS en un pool.

Como coño funciona esto del pool realmente? en el staking lo veo claro porque te pone el % de ganancia pero en el pool no te detallan nada...


----------



## cholesfer (19 Jun 2021)

khalil dijo:


> Hola a todos a ver si me podeis ayudar, no llego a entender bien la diferencia que hay entre la posibildiad de hacer staking y pool.
> 
> Yo juego a IOTA a largo plazo (y mas me vale porque entre a 2€ y ahora está a 1€ pero confio a varios años vista.
> 
> ...



En Binance con IOTa creo que solo tienes la opción de Staking, y al 0'10%.

No hay liquid swap.


----------



## jm666 (19 Jun 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Precisamente por eso hay que estar metido en esto . Cuando IOTA (o el mix de tokens ISO20022) cotice a $10000 podré vender parte y financiar mi proyecto de armadura exoesquelėtica voladora para combatir el NWO en vena. Atacar desde dentro.
> 
> El plan B es comprar barco y buscar una isla poco habitada.
> 
> Esta semana busco entrada , espero que toque fondo antes del 28.





MetreroConDinero dijo:


> Mi plan A es buscar barco y llenarlo de mujeres de vida alegre. No hay plan B. Una cala en Ibiza. Mucho alcohol. Muchos IOTA. Está tó pagao.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk





kynes dijo:


> No sabes lo que dices , en 11 días te estás o te están tirando por la borda. Mucho mejor plan combatir el NWO con una armadura de combate voladora.





MetreroConDinero dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, pero qué 11 días serían... memorables. Pasarán a la historia, se cantarán canciones en mi honor por el resto de los tiempos. Le pondrán mi nombre a una cala en Ibiza. Qué digo, le pondrán mi nombre a Ibiza directamente. Viva IOTA! HODDDDLLLL!!!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk





Covid-8M dijo:


> Pasaria a llamarse Ibiziota. Mejor un megayate autosuficiente en aguas internacionales para evitar la dictadura NOM. No olvides construir una jaula de faraday alrededor del buque para evitar ataques electromagneticos de Starlink



No vais mal encaminados pero todavía os falta, por eso,y ya que tendreis embarcaciones, os dejaré acercaros a mi plataforma petrolífera modificada, puesta en regla como nuevo país, con todas las comodidades y tecnología posibles, solo para poseedores de IOTAS


----------



## Frank_Frank (20 Jun 2021)

No sé si comprar alguna iota más o suicidarme, ambas opciones a día de hoy son perfectamente válidas. Algún día lo de esta cripto se estudiará en las principales facultades de economía de todo el planeta 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## calamatron (20 Jun 2021)

Que aburrimiento de moneda la virgen.
Sois uns fanboys,vender.


----------



## Covid-8M (20 Jun 2021)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> No sé si comprar alguna iota más o suicidarme, ambas opciones a día de hoy son perfectamente válidas. Algún día lo de esta cripto se estudiará en las principales facultades de economía de todo el planeta
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Ambas opciones son compatibles si las haces en el orden correcto. Sobretodo no te precipites


----------



## Frank_Frank (20 Jun 2021)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Ambas opciones son compatibles si las haces en el orden correcto. Sobretodo no te precipites



Jajaja si claro, de hecho ya he comprado… para lo otro me voy a dar una semana más de margen, vaya a ser que se produzca un milagro… y si no hay milagro, siempre podemos hacer una quedada y nos vamos todos al monte Fuji 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## HemilianoVotines (20 Jun 2021)

Pues vuelvo a estar en pérdidas con mis 5 giotas. Vaya tela


----------



## HemilianoVotines (20 Jun 2021)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> No sé si comprar alguna iota más o suicidarme, ambas opciones a día de hoy son perfectamente válidas. Algún día lo de esta cripto se estudiará en las principales facultades de economía de todo el planeta
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Paciencia y fe hermano


----------



## Diosa-Harley (21 Jun 2021)

Estoy pensando en entrar en este proyecto. Parece interesante. Creeis que es buen momento?


----------



## Wass (21 Jun 2021)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> Estoy pensando en entrar en este proyecto. Parece interesante. Creeis que es buen momento?



Si. A estos precios, es más que buen momento. Aunque ahora mismo Iota va a regazo de las oscilaciones de Bitcoin (por lo que tanto ella como todas las demás podrían seguir cayendo), te recomiendo compras escalonadas.


----------



## zeng (21 Jun 2021)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> Estoy pensando en entrar en este proyecto. Parece interesante. Creeis que es buen momento?



Iota lo va a petar antes o después. Es la única cripto (con el permiso de Monero) que aporta un valor añadido sustancial como medio de intercambio. 

Saber si es buen momento o si está a buen precio es imposible, es como acertar con el precio las acciones de las .com a finales de los 90. 

Ahora mismo podría estar carísima o baratísima, solo en el futuro lo sabremos. Solo se puede comparar contra su pasado.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MetreroConDinero (21 Jun 2021)

Yo entré en esto cuando costaba 0,50$ y ahora está a 0,80$. Voy a esperar al día 25 de junio o 26 y si baja de 0,60$ le meteré un par de cientos, o más si me caliento... Es buen momento para meterle

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## easyridergs (22 Jun 2021)

Jajajajaja, poco a poco va llegando. La minería jodida y el chino haciendo caja.


Saber no se podía….


----------



## calamatron (22 Jun 2021)

Y sigue bajando,pedazo de proyecto oye


----------



## easyridergs (22 Jun 2021)

calamatron dijo:


> Y sigue bajando,pedazo de proyecto oye



Y qué más cojones te importa? Si todos los números esos que ves son falsos, falsos eran arriba y falsos son abajo.

Lo que te tiene que importar es que nosotros seguimos con el desarrollo mientras otros se dedican a jugar al perrito o a adorar al POW, cuando sabemos que el perrito no es absolutamente nada, y que el POW está muerto debido a la “crisis” energética.


----------



## Azkenchack (22 Jun 2021)

Que baje lo que quiera....no me planteé retirarme cuando estuvo a 4.5 ni cuando estuvo a 2 ni cuando estuvo a 0.20.
Ya no pienso en dar el pelotazo a corto o medio plazo, ni pienso en lo que pude tener o en lo dejé de tener....
Mañana me tocará levantarme como todos los días a las 6:00 de la mañana, aunque hoy suba a 10€ o baje a los 0.1€.
Quien tiene que estar cabreado es el que pensó que, por meter 1.000€ en esto o en cualquier otra iba a poder jubilarse a los 30 y vivir como un marqués el resto de su vida...


Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Diosa-Harley (22 Jun 2021)

Ya tengo el dinero en el exchange. Entonces compro cuando llegue a 0,60 o espero mas?


----------



## calamatron (22 Jun 2021)

Si llega a eso compra,lo veo dificil peronpuede ser


----------



## LUIS MARIN (22 Jun 2021)

había que comprar a 0,08 en marzo del año pasado


----------



## orbeo (23 Jun 2021)

Veo a Paramés iniciando posición de Iota en Cobas Internacional.


----------



## efecto_dragui (23 Jun 2021)

y a todo estos, se sigue sin poder acceder a las iotas guardadas con un ledger, ole sus huevos.....


----------



## easyridergs (23 Jun 2021)




----------



## kynes (25 Jun 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


>



IOTA, todos y todas marcadas y marcades y "orquestad#)@s" por la EU comisión. Ahora es cuando vamos a comenzar a ser ciudadanos europeos de verdad de la buena.

Estaba pensando entrar a .555 pero no sé si ir a por el .666 directamente


----------



## easyridergs (25 Jun 2021)

Ahora sí, que sí. IOTA para certificar el estado de salud en el mundo de la PROSTITUCION regulada.






__





Ali Amin Rezaei, Interreg VB North Sea Region Programme







northsearegion.eu


----------



## Gian Gastone (25 Jun 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> Ahora sí, que sí. IOTA para certificar el estado de salud en el mundo de la PROSTITUCION regulada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por lo visto las aplicaciones de la red IOTA son infinitas.


----------



## calamatron (25 Jun 2021)

Se esta asociando con todo cristo.
Si esq ves las patentes y es una locura.
Renaulgroup y mtmicroelectronic se han asociado y los dos usan iota,flipaaaaa lo q se viene fuera.


----------



## HemilianoVotines (25 Jun 2021)

Por mi q siga bajando así comprare más. IOTA es el futuro, el pow morira


----------



## Tito Pulo (26 Jun 2021)

Y como es el futuro, tiene los mejores partners , las patentes surgen por decenas, y será adoptada a la vida real en cada uno de esos cientos de casos de uso resulta que;

-no para de bajar su precio, 
-en el CMC cada vez más abajo superada por decenas de proyectos 
-el volumen es ridículo 
-únicamente se mueve como mera comparsa de BTC.
-siguen sin aparecer anuncios importantes.
-Continua sin entrar en los grandes Exchanges que le faltan.
etc,etc

Aquí hay algo que no cuadra..
Y de verdad si alguien puede explicarnos por qué con todo eso no hay ningún interés en IOTA que lo haga por favor...


----------



## Azkenchack (26 Jun 2021)

A veces pienso que existe un interés oculto para que todos los Iotas pasen y se queden en manos de las grandes empresas y no de los pequeños inversores...
Es como si a principios del siglo XX, se intentara desprestigiar el uso del petroleo para que los pequeños propietarios de los terrenos ricos en petroleo se los vendieran a las grandes compañias petrolíferas a precios de saldo porque son malos para uso agricola o ganadero.. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Frank_Frank (26 Jun 2021)

Iota es una organización sin ánimo de lucro, no puede promocionarse ni pagar a los exchanges para ser listada, es la competencia gratuita de la blockchain y eso no lo van a permitir de ninguna de las maneras, los problemas de hackeo que tuvo el otro año y que ha sido centralizada (lo del coordinador apagando la red cuando pasó lo del hackeo fue muy basto y a la gente le quedó) y con todo eso iota sigue infravalorada… eso no va a evitar en en un futuro más cercano que lejano (nada de muchos años… año a lo sumo) vencerá todo esto y puede que no llegue a ser la reina, pero sí será el alfil 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## calamatron (28 Jun 2021)

Una verguenza como se rie de nosotros dominic,anuncios q prometia ninguno


----------



## Frank_Frank (30 Jun 2021)

Bueno, mañana es el día en el que los fondos de inversión alemanes tienen permiso para empezar a destinar una parte de sus capitales a este casino que son las criptos. Si Iota no se recupera (más que sea un poquito) del estado catatónico en el que tan a gusto parece estar, significará que obviamente ni se habrán molestado en echarle unos eurillos y ahí seguiremos, nadando en un mar de promesas 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Jun 2021)

Estar en la nube de la unión europea es algo importante, he leído que IOTA se ocuparía de los contratos inteligentes, pero no hay muchos más detalles.


----------



## calamatron (1 Jul 2021)

Pues hemos tenido subidon con los fondos pero hacia abajo,jajajajajajaja,q bien me lo paso en este mundo de engañabobos


----------



## disken (6 Jul 2021)

Como esta el asunto con Iota para pasarlo a una cartera en frio.
Es recomendable o mejor mantenerlo en tu exchange centralizado de confianza?


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (6 Jul 2021)

disken dijo:


> Como esta el asunto con Iota para pasarlo a una cartera en frio.
> Es recomendable o mejor mantenerlo en tu exchange centralizado de confianza?



Aparte de las movidas del pasado, hay alguna contraindicación a tenerlo en FIREFLY?

Ahora mismo, servidor lo tiene en 2 xchanges de confianza y no me preocupa, mi intención es pasarlo a FIREFLY cuando tenga 1 horilla.libre...


----------



## Frank_Frank (6 Jul 2021)

A cada nueva asociación, la cripto un poquito más hacia el infierno, que alguien me lo explique 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Frank_Frank (6 Jul 2021)

Jaja, bueno, ahí lo enfocan en el sentido de que eso es lo que dice mucha gente, que Iota es humo, que no va a llegar a ningún lado, que todo son promesas y blablabla (también lo del dramático precio en el que se ha quedado, que eso sí es un drama) pero que eso no es verdad. Ya veremos quien lleva razón, de momento va ganando la gente, 0-1 contra iota 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Gian Gastone (6 Jul 2021)




----------



## easyridergs (7 Jul 2021)

El SCAM son todas las criptos basadas en POW y en POS que corren en las blockchain. Después de 13 años desde su nacimiento no valen más que para especular. Si no fuera por el tether falso sus cotizaciones estarían por los suelos.

IOTA va a romper toda esta mierda del pasado, va a hacer posible el intercambio de valor sin comisiones, el internet del dinero y los SC realmente utilizables.


----------



## easyridergs (7 Jul 2021)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> A cada nueva asociación, la cripto un poquito más hacia el infierno, que alguien me lo explique
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Nunca os olvidéis, cotización en TETHER que precisamente lo tenemos casi en ATH.


----------



## easyridergs (7 Jul 2021)

Muy fácil, más del 90% del volumen de negociación de todas las criptos se hace contra TETHER. En teoría TETHER tiene respaldo en el Dólar, 1 Tether = 1 Dólar. Lo que pasa es que nunca han podido demostrar ese respaldo y la custodia de esos tether se encuentran en un paraíso fiscal. Así, el Tether se ha convertido en una herramienta de manipulación del precio que está en manos de unos pocos exchanges y mineros. Si no lo ves claro mira todo el volumen de negociación de todas las criptos, incluido BTC, y compáralo con el de Tether, igual te llevas una sorpresa.


----------



## Thundercat (7 Jul 2021)

Bitfinex con Theter y el chino de Binance son los que manejan el cotarro. Ya pueden llegar miles de ballenas que estos tienen el criptomercado bien cogido por los huevos. Son como la FED de las criptos.


----------



## davitin (7 Jul 2021)

Parece que se ha animado un poco, no?


----------



## Thundercat (7 Jul 2021)




----------



## easyridergs (7 Jul 2021)

Tether es el mal necesario para que el chiringuito cripto sobreviva, no es más que una patada adelante para dar tiempo a que los proyectos de verdad cobren vida en la realidad. Al final es como el Fiat para para el mundo cripto.

El dólar hincha la bolsa de EEUU mientras su economía se derrumba, al mismo tiempo unos pocos se hacen ricos y unas pocas empresas aprovechan esa liquidez para llevar a buen puerto proyectos realmente disruptivos y funcionales, aunque en este proceso se generarán muchos cadáveres.

En las cripto monedas pasa lo mismo, unos pocos se hacen ricos mediante el tether, y mientras un puñado de proyectos gracias al tether obtienen la liquidez necesaria para dar a la sociedad una tecnología disruptiva que cambiará la vida tal y como la conocemos. IOTA sin duda va estar en ese grupo, pero de momento los perritos y los gatitos son más rentables.


----------



## Azkenchack (8 Jul 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> Tether es el mal necesario para que el chiringuito cripto sobreviva, no es más que una patada adelante para dar tiempo a que los proyectos de verdad cobren vida en la realidad. Al final es como el Fiat para para el mundo cripto.
> 
> El dólar hincha la bolsa de EEUU mientras su economía se derrumba, al mismo tiempo unos pocos se hacen ricos y unas pocas empresas aprovechan esa liquidez para llevar a buen puerto proyectos realmente disruptivos y funcionales, aunque en este proceso se generarán muchos cadáveres.
> 
> En las cripto monedas pasa lo mismo, unos pocos se hacen ricos mediante el tether, y mientras un puñado de proyectos gracias al tether obtienen la liquidez necesaria para dar a la sociedad una tecnología disruptiva que cambiará la vida tal y como la conocemos. IOTA sin duda va estar en ese grupo, pero de momento los perritos y los gatitos son más rentables.



De lo más sensato que he leído ultimamente por aquí.


Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## easyridergs (8 Jul 2021)




----------



## Frank_Frank (8 Jul 2021)

Alguien sabe cuando se podrán sacar las miotas de binance? Las tengo ahí y quiero pasarlas a la wallet para dejarlas tranquílame, me preocupa que al final binance no actualice y las tenga que vender deprisa y corriendo 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Frank_Frank (8 Jul 2021)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> Alguien sabe cuando se podrán sacar las miotas de binance? Las tengo ahí y quiero pasarlas a la wallet para dejarlas tranquílame, me preocupa que al final binance no actualice y las tenga que vender deprisa y corriendo
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Si alguien sabe como hacerlo le estaré muy agradecido


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## disken (8 Jul 2021)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> Si alguien sabe como hacerlo le estaré muy agradecido
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Idem.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (8 Jul 2021)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> Alguien sabe cuando se podrán sacar las miotas de binance? Las tengo ahí y quiero pasarlas a la wallet para dejarlas tranquílame, me preocupa que al final binance no actualice y las tenga que vender deprisa y corriendo
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Me gustaría poder ayudarte, pero no tengo ná en ese xchange, ¿Les has preguntado ya a ellos?

Chungo eso, por la de tiempo que lleva ya firefly activo y por las noticias que ha habido de Binance


----------



## khalil (9 Jul 2021)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> Alguien sabe cuando se podrán sacar las miotas de binance? Las tengo ahí y quiero pasarlas a la wallet para dejarlas tranquílame, me preocupa que al final binance no actualice y las tenga que vender deprisa y corriendo
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Las compré en binance y se quedaron ahí.. que pasa que no puedes sacarse a una wallet? tenía pensado bajarme firefly para hacerlo.... no se puede? por que?


----------



## Frank_Frank (9 Jul 2021)

khalil dijo:


> Las compré en binance y se quedaron ahí.. que pasa que no puedes sacarse a una wallet? tenía pensado bajarme firefly para hacerlo.... no se puede? por que?



El chino aún no ha hecho la migración y no parece tener mucha prisa en hacerlo. Si llega final de año y como dicen los compis por aquí, ya se ha hecho la migración a la nueva red, nos quedamos sin ellas. Eso o venderlas a tiempo porque si no hay actualización en binance nadie te las va a comprar allí.

Habrá que esperar un par de meses a ver se animan


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## easyridergs (9 Jul 2021)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> El chino aún no ha hecho la migración y no parece tener mucha prisa en hacerlo. Si llega final de año y como dicen los compis por aquí, ya se ha hecho la migración a la nueva red, nos quedamos sin ellas. Eso o venderlas a tiempo porque si no hay actualización en binance nadie te las va a comprar allí.
> 
> Habrá que esperar un par de meses a ver se animan
> 
> ...



El Chino hará la migración cuando Chrysalis esté integrado en Ledger. Por lo visto el chino es tan cutre que su cold wallet va con Ledger.


----------



## easyridergs (9 Jul 2021)

Fresquito de hoy mismo:









OTV, first version working · iotaledger/goshimmer@89cd385


Prototype implementation of IOTA 2.0. Contribute to iotaledger/goshimmer development by creating an account on GitHub.




github.com





OTV es la idea del multiverso de HANS y es lo que se va a utilizar para conocer las opiniones iniciales de los nodos. Cuidado que esto nos acerca más a la idea original del tangle IOTA.


----------



## khalil (9 Jul 2021)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> El chino aún no ha hecho la migración y no parece tener mucha prisa en hacerlo. Si llega final de año y como dicen los compis por aquí, ya se ha hecho la migración a la nueva red, nos quedamos sin ellas. Eso o venderlas a tiempo porque si no hay actualización en binance nadie te las va a comprar allí.
> 
> Habrá que esperar un par de meses a ver se animan
> 
> ...



Muchas a gracias a todos por las respuestas y la explicación... habrá que estar atentos entonces.. me pasaré por aqui para informarme entonces...


----------



## Locoderemate (9 Jul 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> Fresquito de hoy mismo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alguien puede explicarlo un poco para legos? Gracias


----------



## Frank_Frank (9 Jul 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> El Chino hará la migración cuando Chrysalis esté integrado en Ledger. Por lo visto el chino es tan cutre que su cold wallet va con Ledger.





En serio? Jajaja! Puto chino. Merçi por la info, espero entonces que este mes esté resuelto el tema.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## hakuna_matata (12 Jul 2021)

Buenos dias Chavales,

Alguno me puede explicar como nos impacta el cambio de mecanismo de consenso que van a investigar/desarrollar al detectar ineficiencias en la DEVNET?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (12 Jul 2021)

Tranquilos aun quedan casi 6 meses antes de que se acabe 2021 y pueda llegar a los 5 $....tenemos más fé que los poseedores de Horoh....


----------



## Frank_Frank (12 Jul 2021)

Iota se ha lanzado al mercado de los NFTs, no sé qué futuro puede tener eso, para mí ninguno, pero ahí está 




Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (12 Jul 2021)

hakuna_matata dijo:


> Buenos dias Chavales,
> 
> Alguno me puede explicar como nos impacta el cambio de mecanismo de consenso que van a investigar/desarrollar al detectar ineficiencias en la DEVNET?



Pues impactará negativamente. Como siempre.


----------



## easyridergs (14 Jul 2021)

hakuna_matata dijo:


> Buenos dias Chavales,
> 
> Alguno me puede explicar como nos impacta el cambio de mecanismo de consenso que van a investigar/desarrollar al detectar ineficiencias en la DEVNET?



El mecanismo de consenso no cambia. Solo cambia el sistema que vigila cuando debe actuar el FPC o no. Se hace el cambio para reducir la carga de mensajes entre nodos. La idea es que el sistema de vigilancia de doble gasto sea lo más liviano y eficiente posible.


----------



## hakuna_matata (14 Jul 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> El mecanismo de consenso no cambia. Solo cambia el sistema que vigila cuando debe actuar el FPC o no. Se hace el cambio para reducir la carga de mensajes entre nodos. La idea es que el sistema de vigilancia de doble gasto sea lo más liviano y eficiente posible.



Entiendo entonces que lo que hay ahora mismo funciona, pero que lo que quieren es hacerlo todo lo más eficiente posible. Sabemos más o menos cuanto puede demorar esto?

Saludos!


----------



## easyridergs (14 Jul 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> El mecanismo de consenso no cambia. Solo cambia el sistema que vigila cuando debe actuar el FPC o no. Se hace el cambio para reducir la carga de mensajes entre nodos. La idea es que el sistema de vigilancia de doble gasto sea lo más liviano y eficiente posible.



Lo que hay funciona, el OTV va a suponer una simplificación del código y del funcionamiento, y ya veremos si algo más. De hecho el tangle podría funcionar sin el FPC, pero hay la discussion si sería seguro sin este o no. Básicamente el FPC asegura que si envías dobles gastos a saco el tangle no se quede pillado sin confirmar transacciones. Hay una línea de investigación que dice que el OTV por si mismo lo impediría, hay otra línea que dice que no. Veremos como acaba, lo ideal sería que no se necesitara el FPC, o en todo caso fuera la ultimísima línea de defensa. A medida que avanza la implementación de coordicide la cosa se pone más y más interesante.


----------



## Tito Pulo (14 Jul 2021)

Contento me tiene esta pozoña tecnológica.
Camino del n.50 en CMC 
Con muchísimas medianías por encima del proyecto que debe cambiar el mundo.
Aquí hay algo que no cuadra.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (14 Jul 2021)

jajajajaja....al foro se viene llorado....IOTA tiene mucho futuro y eso....tal vez cuando salga la nueva wallet, ChinoCudeiroMangurrino 3.0, ahí si que le veo rompiendo ojetes, digo los 3 $....hapasyonahnte hoyyyygaaa.....pal 2027 o asin....


----------



## Frank_Frank (14 Jul 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Contento me tiene esta pozoña tecnológica.
> Camino del n.50 en CMC
> Con muchísimas medianías por encima del proyecto que debe cambiar el mundo.
> Aquí hay algo que no cuadra.



El otro día leí un estudio que habla de que en 2030 su precio podría rondar los 10$, dices bueno va, en 9 años algo subirá, hay que tener paciencia, después pensé que dentro de 1 década ese sea probablemente el precio de dogecoin y de cualquier truño que salga y me entraron ganas de vender todo jajaja!

Yo sigo dándole una oportunidad, no vaya a ser que luego me arrepienta el resto de mi vida


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Tito Pulo (14 Jul 2021)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> El otro día leí un estudio que habla de que en 2030 su precio podría rondar los 10$, dices bueno va, en 9 años algo subirá, hay que tener paciencia, después pensé que dentro de 1 década ese sea probablemente el precio de dogecoin y de cualquier truño que salga y me entraron ganas de vender todo jajaja!
> 
> Yo sigo dándole una oportunidad, no vaya a ser que luego me arrepienta el resto de mi vida
> 
> ...



Puedes compartir ese concienzudo estudio?


----------



## Tito Pulo (14 Jul 2021)

Para deprimirnos un poco más si eso...
2030!!


----------



## Frank_Frank (14 Jul 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Puedes compartir ese concienzudo estudio?





Tienes que entrar en el enlace del tweet, pero vamos, que pone que es poco probable que alcance los 15$ y que si es probable que en 2030 supere los 10$

Son solo 9 años para sacar algo si estos tipos llevan razón, dan ganas de llorar jajaja


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## calamatron (15 Jul 2021)

9 años pa 10 putos dolars? .
Esos no tienen ni puta idea,son anti iota


----------



## kynes (15 Jul 2021)

Sabéis si hay algún cold wallet que soporte Trinity. Me estoy pensando sacarlos de Exchange o convertir a MATIC o VET , y pasar ya de IOTA. No es la primera vez pero IOTA tiene algo que me termina llamando.


----------



## Frank_Frank (15 Jul 2021)

calamatron dijo:


> 9 años pa 10 putos dolars? .
> Esos no tienen ni puta idea,son anti iota



Siendo sinceros la única manera de que miota suba a un precio atractivo es que se desarrollen los contratos inteligentes y la red se estandarice hasta el punto de que los dispositivos que se conecten a ella deban usar la moneda para interactuar y comerciar entre ellos, ahí sería una triunfada y en eso confío yo, porque por el fomo, miota ya ha demostrado sobradamente que por ese camino no va a ir


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## easyridergs (16 Jul 2021)

No seáis unos “ansías”, que está haciendo un verano de puta madre. La inmensa mayoría del CMC es pura mierda sin futuro más allá de la especulación.

Para la red con COO se sacaron de la manga el “white flag”, toda una genialidad que nos hace volar a 1000 tps si hace falta. Para la red post coordinador parece que la genialidad va a ser el OTV con FPC on set. Qué la mayoría de gente no lo pilla? pues allá ellos, que continúen embobados con los números falsos del chino, me la pela.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (16 Jul 2021)

JAJAJAJA, vaya puta mierda de cripto....bueno total, son 4 duros.....


----------



## Tito Pulo (16 Jul 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> No seáis unos “ansías”, que está haciendo un verano de puta madre. La inmensa mayoría del CMC es pura mierda sin futuro más allá de la especulación.
> 
> Para la red con COO se sacaron de la manga el “white flag”, toda una genialidad que nos hace volar a 1000 tps si hace falta. Para la red post coordinador parece que la genialidad va a ser el OTV con FPC on set. Qué la mayoría de gente no lo pilla? pues allá ellos, que continúen embobados con los números falsos del chino, me la pela.



Compañero Iotero, llevamos muchos ya más de 3 años en Iota y son cero las alegrías que nos ha dado,.
Promesas, tecnología y futuro todo el que quieras pero realidades y alegrías ni una..
Cada vez más abajo en el CMC...ya cerca del 50 ..cosa que importa poco pero que si transmite la poca confianza en su producto/proyecto y también indica que esas mierdas que dices que no valen nada resulta que son muchísimos inversores los que piensan que valen una bárbaridad más que IOTA.

Si con lo de Ledger llevan un retraso de 6 meses ...nada bueno podemos esperar en los plazos para Coordicide...nos podemos ir muy lejos...

Tienes razón en que hay que disfrutar del verano..pero si Iota en lugar de irse a los 0,5 como parece que va....y ya veremos si para ahí...si en lugar de eso estuviera ni tan siquiera en 1/1,5...todo se vería de otra forma..


----------



## easyridergs (16 Jul 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Compañero Iotero, llevamos muchos ya más de 3 años en Iota y son cero las alegrías que nos ha dado,.
> Promesas, tecnología y futuro todo el que quieras pero realidades y alegrías ni una..
> Cada vez más abajo en el CMC...ya cerca del 50 ..cosa que importa poco pero que si transmite la poca confianza en su producto/proyecto y también indica que esas mierdas que dices que no valen nada resulta que son muchísimos inversores los que piensan que valen una bárbaridad más que IOTA.
> 
> ...



No fiaros de esos precios que son a base de Tether. La liquidez real es muy baja, claro si hablamos en plan pela cañas no, pero el volumen real de la críptos es para llorar, y el de IOTA ya no digamos. Estaba mirando en Binance y si me lo propongo yo solito le meto un palo a IOTA que casi la hundo. Quiero decir que los números de CMC son irreales y no hay que dejarse encandilar por ellos, hasta que no tengan volumen real debido a algún tipo de implantación también real, son números falsos. Claro, para hacer 20k no, para hacer ya algo serio ni de coña.

Y lo del estado de desarrollo, pues bueno, sí que es lento, pero es que estos chavales no están montando una blockchain cualquiera. No están haciendo un copy-paste de BTC o ETH, no están haciendo una blockchain normal donde cada X tiempo un solo líder es el que registra los datos en la cadena. Están montando una DLT en la que muchos nodos al mismo tiempo van a estar metiendo datos a tiempo real, y eso tiene una complejidad pues que las DLT normales no tienen.

Con Ledger la han cagado, pensaron que como tenían otros frentes más importantes pues con dos chavales picando lo arreglaban, y no ha sido así.

Y que vamos a decir de BNB, la moneda del chino, que controla los Bots y la impresora, pues normal que esté donde esté, pero es un churro centralizado, pero si los bots son míos no importa.

Y ETH, la eterna promesa 2.0 que no llega nunca. Pero se pueden programas mierdas, que a la hora de la verdad no pueden funcionar a gran escala debido a las comisiones y la falta de escalabilidad.

De perritos ya mejor no decir nada, resulta que su tecnología es la leche porque el CMC los quiere ….

Al final toda esta morralla alimentada con tether morirá porque en el mundo real es totalmente inútil. Ganará la plataforma en la que se pueda correr los NFTs, las DEFIs, el IOT, el internet del dinero, los cluster económicos y cientos de cosas más que aparecerán, pero de forma barata, eficiente y descentralizada. A día de hoy parece que solo IOTA está trabajando en serio en ello, pero es demasiado complejo y ambicioso para el pelotazo en corto, así el que quiera ganar 10k€ en una tarde mejor que deje IOTA.


----------



## davitin (16 Jul 2021)

Me cago en la puta he estado a punto de vender cuando se puso en 0.95 el otro día.

Si se pone en 0.80 vendo to.


----------



## Tito Pulo (16 Jul 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> No fiaros de esos precios que son a base de Tether. La liquidez real es muy baja, claro si hablamos en plan pela cañas no, pero el volumen real de la críptos es para llorar, y el de IOTA ya no digamos. Estaba mirando en Binance y si me lo propongo yo solito le meto un palo a IOTA que casi la hundo. Quiero decir que los números de CMC son irreales y no hay que dejarse encandilar por ellos, hasta que no tengan volumen real debido a algún tipo de implantación también real, son números falsos. Claro, para hacer 20k no, para hacer ya algo serio ni de coña.
> 
> Y lo del estado de desarrollo, pues bueno, sí que es lento, pero es que estos chavales no están montando una blockchain cualquiera. No están haciendo un copy-paste de BTC o ETH, no están haciendo una blockchain normal donde cada X tiempo un solo líder es el que registra los datos en la cadena. Están montando una DLT en la que muchos nodos al mismo tiempo van a estar metiendo datos a tiempo real, y eso tiene una complejidad pues que las DLT normales no tienen.
> 
> ...



Y que plazos damos para algo tan enorme, importante, complejo y ambicioso..??
Como te digo llevamos 3/4 años....y aunque se hayan modificado objetivos en algún momento se debe acabar el producto..
Si se duermen ...serán otros los que se llevarán la gloria....no es Iota la única que lo busca....quizá los otros no cubran todos los nichos...pero entre varias pueden hacerlo....Iota no puede estar desarrollando eternamente ....las empresas demandan ya...


----------



## Patanegra (17 Jul 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Me cago en la puta he estado a punto de vender cuando se puso en 0.95 el otro día.
> 
> Si se pone en 0.80 vendo to.



ha llegado a 0.66, has vendido?


----------



## easyridergs (17 Jul 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Y que plazos damos para algo tan enorme, importante, complejo y ambicioso..??
> Como te digo llevamos 3/4 años....y aunque se hayan modificado objetivos en algún momento se debe acabar el producto..
> Si se duermen ...serán otros los que se llevarán la gloria....no es Iota la única que lo busca....quizá los otros no cubran todos los nichos...pero entre varias pueden hacerlo....Iota no puede estar desarrollando eternamente ....las empresas demandan ya...



Pues no se que plazos, pero BTC lleva desde el 2008 y si no fuera por el invento del Tether ahora estaría en la mierda.

Desde mi punto de vista, si tienen que correr para crear algo que necesite del invento de una estable coin sin respaldo para poder existir, quizás que no haga falta.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Forcopula (17 Jul 2021)




----------



## efecto_dragui (20 Jul 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


>




ALELUYA.......


----------



## Integer (21 Jul 2021)

Ya se está moviendo el tema Ledger, ha aparecido la solicitud de traducción de la billetera:


----------



## MetreroConDinero (21 Jul 2021)

Pues yo he comprado otros 200 MIOTAS. Para los que dicen que esto es una mierda 

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## efecto_dragui (21 Jul 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Ya se está moviendo el tema Ledger, ha aparecido la solicitud de traducción de la billetera:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 719483




Acabo de instarla en el nano, pero aun no deja migrar las miotas por lo que veo...


----------



## Tito Pulo (21 Jul 2021)

Answer to the criticism of “Groovy” on Twitter


A few days ago I received some critical comment on Twitter claiming that me (and the IF) were hyping things just to push the token price…




husqy.medium.com






El amigo Hans haciendo un poco de autocrítica.

Pero también vaticina el fuerte impacto de Iota en el mundo crypto cuando se lleve a cabo el Coordicide.


----------



## Frank_Frank (21 Jul 2021)

efecto_dragui dijo:


> Acabo de instarla en el nano, pero aun no deja migrar las miotas por lo que veo...



Como habéis hecho la instalación en el nano?


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ivest2 (21 Jul 2021)

Será posible comprar iota desde ledger live?


----------



## hakuna_matata (22 Jul 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Answer to the criticism of “Groovy” on Twitter
> 
> 
> A few days ago I received some critical comment on Twitter claiming that me (and the IF) were hyping things just to push the token price…
> ...



Me parecía necesario este articulo...parece que IOTA ya tiene todo bastante encaminado gracias a la solucion de Hans.

Habría que hablar de la figura de Hans Moog y su impacto en la fundación (es un desarrollador, pero quizás debería tener más galones...solo por la sensación de seguridad y confianza que transmite).

Por cierto, una duda....según lo que comenta en el articulo, el nuevo consenso basicamente va a hacer posible la vision inicial de IOTA. Entre los puntos de esa vision inicial, estaba el punto de a más nodos (dispositivos) conectados, más rapida iria la red....como esto se confirme...en que situacion queda el MANA?


----------



## Diosa-Harley (22 Jul 2021)

Amigos y amigas de IOTA. Anuncio que me uno al club de forma temporal con una inversion milenaria.
Me deseo suerte y por extension tambien a vosotros.
Como no puedo confiar mi destino a este proyecto tambien he incluido otras 3 cryptos por lo que el beneficio esta casi asegurado.


----------



## Irradiador_de_covid (22 Jul 2021)

Yo he ganado 10K vendiendo hoy


----------



## efecto_dragui (22 Jul 2021)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> Como habéis hecho la instalación en el nano?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk




Me referia que habia una app de Miota para instalar en el nano... pero en la Trinity no deja recuperar la semilla para hacer la migracion al Firefly todavia...


----------



## calamatron (23 Jul 2021)

Iota mierda de momento


----------



## paketazo (24 Jul 2021)

calamatron dijo:


> Iota mierda de momento



va reanimandose


----------



## davitin (24 Jul 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> va reanimandose



Lo que se esta reanimando es BTC.


----------



## Frank_Frank (24 Jul 2021)

efecto_dragui dijo:


> Me referia que habia una app de Miota para instalar en el nano... pero en la Trinity no deja recuperar la semilla para hacer la migracion al Firefly todavia...



Ah, ok. Pensaba que me había perdido algo e iota empezaba a moverse y hacer las cosas de una vez, jajaaj 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## easyridergs (25 Jul 2021)




----------



## Tito Pulo (25 Jul 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


>



Son unos bocachanclas en IF....sobre todo Hans y Dom.


----------



## Amapizpis (26 Jul 2021)

Esta IOTA ya a 40$?


----------



## davitin (26 Jul 2021)

Pues hoy a subido a 0.91$ y a vuelto a bajar a 0.82$....la peña vende en cuanto sube, ya estamos con el bueno y viejo "mete-saca".


----------



## easyridergs (26 Jul 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Pues hoy a subido a 0.91$ y a vuelto a bajar a 0.82$....la peña vende en cuanto sube, ya estamos con el bueno y viejo "mete-saca".



Está bien para pasar algo de tether a € o acumular más.


----------



## cholesfer (27 Jul 2021)

Cuando sube nadie comenta.

Venga metedle ahí, que mucho más debe subir pa cubrir mis pérdidas.


----------



## Nostalgia (27 Jul 2021)




----------



## davitin (27 Jul 2021)

Creeis que es seguro empezar con el "mete-saca"? yo creo que lo mismo btc pega otra estirada y los del "mete-saca" se quedan con cra de gilipollas.


----------



## Locoderemate (28 Jul 2021)

Pues en 2 dias btc se ha puesto a 40k de nuevo y parece desear subir


----------



## Locoderemate (28 Jul 2021)

Por cierto este finde le puse 20€ mas a iota


----------



## spala (29 Jul 2021)

bueno gente, estos hijos de puta han dicho en su último blogpost que el coordicide no verá la luz en el 2021
tremendos hijos de puta, ya no tiene ninguna razón para subir a final de año.
con suerte el 2022 si es que no lo joden de nuevo y ven algún "problema" o "nuevo sistema más eficiente" en el que volver a entrar en modo "estudio" otro puto año más.


----------



## calamatron (30 Jul 2021)

Y q esperabais?.
Tres meses para una puta migracion,3 meses señores.


----------



## easyridergs (30 Jul 2021)

Dejaros de chorradas de precios en tether y retrasos. Ha pasado lo mejor que podía pasar. El tema es que ahora ya ni se discute si el coordicide va a poderse llevar a buen puerto o no, se discute si el FPC va a ser necesario o no. Puede que el OTV se baste el solito simplificándolo todo muchísimo más. Pronto lo veremos rular en la Devnet, a ver qué pasa. Me da igual que tarde unos meses más, lo importante es que la solución sea lo más limpia y elegante posible.


----------



## easyridergs (30 Jul 2021)

calamatron dijo:


> Y q esperabais?.
> Tres meses para una puta migracion,3 meses señores.



El esquema de firmas WOTS ha tenido la culpa. Pero finalmente vamos a llegar a buen puerto con este asunto.


----------



## davitin (31 Jul 2021)

A que se debe está "subidita de Roma" con BTC lateral?


----------



## Diosa-Harley (31 Jul 2021)

Esto sube o no sube? No tengo todo el dia, quiero ir a cenar y no acaba de decidirse. Espero tenerla a 1,6 para la proxima semana pero a este paso tengo mis dudas


----------



## Frank_Frank (31 Jul 2021)

Llevan ya días haciendo compras grandes y ventas controladas, me da a mí que alguien está haciendo que suba. Pero a mí no me hagáis mucho caso


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## itaka (1 Ago 2021)

pues parece que sube, está en 0.99 dolares. a ver que pasa.


----------



## spala (1 Ago 2021)

itaka dijo:


> pues parece que sube, está en 0.99 dolares. a ver que pasa.



si pero sin razón alguna, solo se puede sacar de bitfinex, en binance ni se puede sacar el dinero, imagino q meter tampoco, no he mirado,
llevan así meses, por que no sacan la compatibilidad con ledger y binance pues no se la juega, y no pone en riesgo su dinero,
cuando saquen la compatibilidad, que llevan ya como 4 putos meses, veremos que mierda pasa, igual la gente empieza a vender ahroa que pueden mover el dinero, o que se yo... por ahora ya no hay mucho que esperar lo que queda de año salvo papers de estudio y la testnet medio desarrollada para que quizás, y solo quizás en el 2022 implementen algo, estamos bien jodidos.


----------



## Frank_Frank (1 Ago 2021)

spala dijo:


> si pero sin razón alguna, solo se puede sacar de bitfinex, en binance ni se puede sacar el dinero, imagino q meter tampoco, no he mirado,
> llevan así meses, por que no sacan la compatibilidad con ledger y binance pues no se la juega, y no pone en riesgo su dinero,
> cuando saquen la compatibilidad, que llevan ya como 4 putos meses, veremos que mierda pasa, igual la gente empieza a vender ahroa que pueden mover el dinero, o que se yo... por ahora ya no hay mucho que esperar lo que queda de año salvo papers de estudio y la testnet medio desarrollada para que quizás, y solo quizás en el 2022 implementen algo, estamos bien jodidos.



Yo compré otro Giota en binance hace unos días aprovechando la bajada y ya no compro más, pero parece que alguien sí lo está haciendo (solo hay que ver él volumen de estos días) La compatibilidad con ledger ya está lista y no sé porqué me da a mí que todo está más avanzado de lo que cuentan.

Ya se verá, pero esto pinta bien 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## McFly (1 Ago 2021)

Hoy activaban el 5G.... puede haber relacion? El INternet de las ocsas necesita 5G


----------



## Nostalgia (6 Ago 2021)

ya se puede hacer la migración a traves del ledger










Announcing Ledger Nano Support in Firefly


TL;DR: Ledger Nano Support is now available in Firefly, and Ledger users can migrate their tokens to the new Chrysalis network. We have taken great care in providing a comprehensive and smooth experience, and invite Ledger Nano users to try out Firefly and Chrysalis. Download it here.The IOTA




blog.iota.org


----------



## davitin (6 Ago 2021)

Bueno, parece que BTC despega ....pero iota lo sigue tímidamente.

Estoy por pasar la pasta que tengo de Iota a BTC, con la cotización actual es una mierda de porcentaje, pero si dentro de 10 años BTC vale varios millones me llevaría una buena tajada.

Puedo esperar 10 años.


----------



## easyridergs (7 Ago 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Bueno, parece que BTC despega ....pero iota lo sigue tímidamente.
> 
> Estoy por pasar la pasta que tengo de Iota a BTC, con la cotización actual es una mierda de porcentaje, pero si dentro de 10 años BTC vale varios millones me llevaría una buena tajada.
> 
> Puedo esperar 10 años.



Han sido buenos días para hacer cruces.


----------



## Registrador (7 Ago 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Bueno, parece que BTC despega ....pero iota lo sigue tímidamente.
> 
> Estoy por pasar la pasta que tengo de Iota a BTC, con la cotización actual es una mierda de porcentaje, pero si dentro de 10 años BTC vale varios millones me llevaría una buena tajada.
> 
> Puedo esperar 10 años.



Pero si no eres capaz de holdear ni 3 semanas! Cuantas veces has entrado y salido de iota?????


----------



## Harrymorgan (7 Ago 2021)

Ya se puede sacar de binance?

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Page (11 Ago 2021)

Ojo que nuestro chicharro favorito se pone cachondo.
+12% ahora mismo 1.06 $


----------



## calamatron (12 Ago 2021)

Una mierda pinchada en un palo.
Miraros iotex


----------



## davitin (12 Ago 2021)

calamatron dijo:


> Una mierda pinchada en un palo.
> Miraros iotex



Iotex ha pegado una subida bestial....que hay detrás de ese proyecto?


----------



## davitin (12 Ago 2021)

Joder esto está abandonadisimo, hijos de puta decid algo, como se nota que las criptos ya no dan tráfico.


----------



## Azkenchack (12 Ago 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Iotex ha pegado una subida bestial....que hay detrás de ese proyecto?



Unas promesas calcadas a las de IOTA, tal como hizo IOTChain.
Es lo que tienen los chinos....

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (12 Ago 2021)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Unas promesas calcadas a las de IOTA, tal como hizo IOTChain.
> Es lo que tienen los chinos....
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk



Y a que se debe el último subidón? Se puede dar un pelotazo rápido con este truño?


----------



## khalil (12 Ago 2021)

Yo tengo 500 pavetes de IOTA y le mití 50 a esta por si alguna dia, dentro de muchos años da un pelotazo, pero vamos que mis apuestas están puestas en IOTA


----------



## Frank_Frank (12 Ago 2021)

Y volvemos a bajar del $, Iota hasta final de año, cuando haya algo más que promesas igual empieza a despertar. Si hasta xrp que tiene 30 veces más supply que iota, es centralizada, el 60% en poder de los bancos y un truño de proporciones bíblicas ha estado a punto de pasar a iota en precio/token (y no descarto que lo haga) el próximo puede ser dogecoin (o shiba, ya puestos en modo catastrófico total) 


Enviado desde mi tostadora usando Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (12 Ago 2021)

Iotex no ha bajado casi con BTC a 44k....si vuelve a subir BTC puede subir bastante.


----------



## calamatron (13 Ago 2021)

Y mas ahora que cfb ha demandado n noruega a dom,david y a la FI


----------



## itaka (13 Ago 2021)

calamatron dijo:


> Y mas ahora que cfb ha demandado n noruega a dom,david y a la FI



no se entiende, aquí no se cuentan los carácteres como en twitter. cfb ? fi ?
gracias


----------



## Whitefang (13 Ago 2021)

cfb es come from beyond, alias de Sergey Ivancheglo, uno de los fundadores de iota que ya salió del proyecto.


fi es fundación iota.


----------



## Nostalgia (13 Ago 2021)

tengo interés por ver como va lo de la estandarización del protocolo con omg, se supone que hacen reuniones trimestrales y ahora en septiembre habría una y luego en diciembre, se logrará la estandarización para finales de este año o ya para el siguiente? creo que ese será el punto de inflexión para que todo esto explote


----------



## Whitefang (13 Ago 2021)

Nostalgia dijo:


> tengo interés por ver como va lo de la estandarización del protocolo con omg, se supone que hacen reuniones trimestrales y ahora en septiembre habría una y luego en diciembre, se logrará la estandarización para finales de este año o ya para el siguiente? creo que ese será el punto de inflexión para que todo esto explote











Actualización sobre la Estandarización de IOTA - Julio de 2021 - IOTA HISPANO


Los últimos avances del Grupo de Object Management de la Fundación IOTA que desarrollan estándares que impulsen la interoperabilidad y la adopción por parte de la industria de soluciones basadas en Decentralized Ledger Technologies.




iotahispano.com





Del día 28 de julio. 

Pero es un tocho infumable, aviso.


----------



## Bob Page (13 Ago 2021)

1.10 $


----------



## Davi7 (14 Ago 2021)

Para cuando una wallet para Android? Me temo que iota está muerta...


----------



## Azkenchack (14 Ago 2021)

Jamás me instalaría una wallet en un móvil a menos que sirviese para hacer micropagos de forma habitual y sea ampliamente aceptado por los comercios.. Y para que eso ocurra, queda mucho recorrido.
Prefiero mi PC y mi ledger.
Y si piensas que IOTA está muerta, vende y se acabarán tu temores.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Nostalgia (14 Ago 2021)

que coño fue de negrofuturo, se echan en faltas sus paranoias y graficas de iota a 600$


----------



## itaka (16 Ago 2021)

1.20 $, quien lo iba a decir. seguro que llegará a los 10 cuando venda davitin.


----------



## Thundercat (16 Ago 2021)

vamos!
en la nueva ALTSEASON a los 10$


----------



## Frank_Frank (17 Ago 2021)

Nuestro ñordo favorito parece que despierta (lo intenta) Nadie va a invertir cantidades importantes en iota hasta que puedan ser sacadas de los exchanges. Leí hace unos días un artículo (en alemán) en el que se decía que si Iota iba cumpliendo y los exchanges liberaban el retiro (binance aún no lo ha hecho) su precio, siempre y cuando no haya debacle de Btc, podría superar ampliamente los 6$ a final de año. Ya se verá 


Enviado desde mi tostadora usando Tapatalk


----------



## Frank_Frank (17 Ago 2021)

Si antes lo escribo, parece que mañana binance libera los retiros  2021-08-17 18:00:00


Enviado desde mi tostadora usando Tapatalk


----------



## calamatron (17 Ago 2021)

No ha liberado nada.
Yo tengo todo en la wallet movil de trinity,movil viejo apagado y mejor q el pc y ledger.


----------



## Frank_Frank (17 Ago 2021)

calamatron dijo:


> No ha liberado nada.
> Yo tengo todo en la wallet movil de trinity,movil viejo apagado y mejor q el pc y ledger.










Enviado desde mi tostadora usando Tapatalk


----------



## Forcopula (17 Ago 2021)

Lo he visto en un grupo de Telegram y me ha hecho gracia


----------



## davitin (18 Ago 2021)

Iota ahora mismo está perfecta para hacerle mete-saca....lleva varios días oscilando entre 1.20 y 1$.


----------



## easyridergs (18 Ago 2021)

Lectura creo obligada:


----------



## Forcopula (18 Ago 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> Lectura creo obligada:



Pone que el tweet no está disponible


----------



## Frank_Frank (18 Ago 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Pone que el tweet no está disponible






Enviado desde mi tostadora usando Tapatalk


----------



## Frank_Frank (18 Ago 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Iota ahora mismo está perfecta para hacerle mete-saca....lleva varios días oscilando entre 1.20 y 1$.



Cuando estaba a 1,25 estuve a punto de vender pensando, bueno, seguro que acaba a menos de 1$ y así recompro más abajo, pero al final no me atreví porque conociéndome como me conozco seguro que si lo hago, hubiera subido más y me hubiese tirado de los pelos. Pvuta vida, tendría un 20% más  


Enviado desde mi tostadora usando Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (21 Ago 2021)

Bueno, a ver si cae otra vez, estoy con el mete-saca y siempre en riesgo de quedarme pillado, pero es que es un vicio::


----------



## paketazo (21 Ago 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Bueno, a ver si cae otra vez, estoy con el mete-saca y siempre en riesgo de quedarme pillado, pero es que es un vicio::



A mi me pasaba los mismo hasta que me casé, y me cortaron las alas y la p _ ll _


----------



## MetreroConDinero (21 Ago 2021)

itaka dijo:


> 1.20 $, quien lo iba a decir. seguro que llegará a los 10 cuando venda davitin.



Venga, vámonos pa'rriba 

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (21 Ago 2021)

Mi apuesta es que BTC cae ligeramente otra vez hasta los 45k e Iota cae a los 0.95-1.00$ para más tarde rebotar otra vez.

Fijaos en como BTC está quieto parao en los 48000-49000, no tiene colloni de pasar de ahí.


----------



## davitin (21 Ago 2021)

Good.


----------



## cholesfer (21 Ago 2021)

Iota es otro rollo, no es una blockchain, por lo que le queda más tiempo para subir.

Cuando llegue el momento, con las blockchain más asentadas y sus precios más altos, pues ya decidiréis si queréis vender o queréis usar vuestras Miotas para acceder al mundo de los elegidos.

Saludos.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (21 Ago 2021)

Buenas quiero sacar mis iota de binance y meterlos en firefly pero no hay manera, siempre está en mantenimiento, conocéis algo que use el BEP20 ese? quiero tener 0 en Spot para antes de septiembre por los montoros...


----------



## Tito Pulo (23 Ago 2021)

Es que se dice pronto....pero ADA capitaliza 28 veces más que IOTA...

Tan bueno es el proyecto de ADA en comparación con el de IOTA..?

Tan avanzado está el desarrollo de su producto respecto al de IOTA..?

Tan buenos partners tiene ADA y no los tiene IOTA..?

Tanta adopción tiene ya ADA ?
Y tan poca o nada IOTA..?

Son preguntas que me hago para justificar la brutal diferencia de capitalización.


----------



## Nostalgia (23 Ago 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Es que se dice pronto....pero ADA capitaliza 28 veces más que IOTA...
> 
> Tan bueno es el proyecto de ADA en comparación con el de IOTA..?
> 
> ...



no le busques explicación por que no tiene, el mercado es totalmente irracional


----------



## MetreroConDinero (23 Ago 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Es que se dice pronto....pero ADA capitaliza 28 veces más que IOTA...
> 
> Tan bueno es el proyecto de ADA en comparación con el de IOTA..?
> 
> ...



Y no te pongas a mirar otras que capitalizan lo mismo o menos que IOTA y están a 30$ o más, que te da un parraque...

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Azkenchack (23 Ago 2021)

No es por nada pero a veces tengo la sensación que el mundo cripto va a petar. No se hasta cuando va a ser sostenible los perritos, los marcianitos y los minifutbolitos....pero petar va a petar.
Y cuando eso ocurra, espero que los proyectos serios aguanten. Si no me retiro ahora que estoy a tiempo es porque creo que IOTA tiene futuro aunque a veces, tengo mis dudas.
Pero PETAR....va a PETAR. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (24 Ago 2021)

Azkenchack dijo:


> No es por nada pero a veces tengo la sensación que el mundo cripto va a petar. No se hasta cuando va a ser sostenible los perritos, los marcianitos y los minifutbolitos....pero petar va a petar.
> Y cuando eso ocurra, espero que los proyectos serios aguanten. Si no me retiro ahora que estoy a tiempo es porque creo que IOTA tiene futuro aunque a veces, tengo mis dudas.
> Pero PETAR....va a PETAR.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk



Ha petado varias veces y a subido varias veces.

Bueno yo sigo esperando que llegue a 1$.


----------



## Big_Lanister (24 Ago 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Ha petado varias veces y a subido varias veces.
> 
> Bueno yo sigo esperando que llegue a 1$.




Estas haciendo scalping amasando mas monedas de iota?


----------



## itaka (24 Ago 2021)

Azkenchack dijo:


> No es por nada pero a veces tengo la sensación que el mundo cripto va a petar. No se hasta cuando va a ser sostenible los perritos, los marcianitos y los minifutbolitos....pero petar va a petar.
> Y cuando eso ocurra, espero que los proyectos serios aguanten. Si no me retiro ahora que estoy a tiempo es porque creo que IOTA tiene futuro aunque a veces, tengo mis dudas.
> Pero PETAR....va a PETAR.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk



seguro que peta y vemos un buen guano. Creo que será el fin del ciclo y pondrá las bases para subir al millon el btc. Supongo que cuadno pete todo baje a los infiernos y desaparezcan muchas monedas. 

sobrevivirán btc, y espero que iota tb.
.


----------



## Azkenchack (24 Ago 2021)

itaka dijo:


> seguro que peta y vemos un buen guano. Creo que será el fin del ciclo y pondrá las bases para subir al millon el btc. Supongo que cuadno pete todo baje a los infiernos y desaparezcan muchas monedas.
> 
> sobrevivirán btc, y espero que iota tb.
> .



IOTA sobrevivirá, que no te quepa duda. Los que se irán al guano serán los marcianitos y gilipolleces similares que tras acumular miles de $ solamente podrán gastarlos en "tunear" sus naves y avatares...
Desde hace tiempo, en el mundo cripto, hasta el más tonto, hace relojes....relojes de diseño, de colores, con perritos, con piedrecitas pero que NINGUNO marca la hora ¿Para que cojones vale entonces el reloj?
IOTA por ahora, tampoco marca la hora, pero algún día se sincronizará con la industria y entonces será cuando los relojes mecánicos se quedarán sin que nadie les de cuerda....
El mundo cripto petará, como petó el sector inmobiliario, la banca, las hipotecas basura...los exchanges serán los nuevos Lehman Brothers....¿cuando acabará la fiesta? Ni idea pero es tarde, la música sigue sonando y la peña está muy borracha sin saber que en cualquier momento se encenderán las luces y la fiesta se terminará....
Bebe con moderación...es tu responsabilidad



Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## disken (25 Ago 2021)

Azkenchack dijo:


> IOTA sobrevivirá, que no te quepa duda. Los que se irán al guano serán los marcianitos y gilipolleces similares que tras acumular miles de $ solamente podrán gastarlos en "tunear" sus naves y avatares...
> Desde hace tiempo, en el mundo cripto, hasta el más tonto, hace relojes....relojes de diseño, de colores, con perritos, con piedrecitas pero que NINGUNO marca la hora ¿Para que cojones vale entonces el reloj?
> IOTA por ahora, tampoco marca la hora, pero algún día se sincronizará con la industria y entonces será cuando los relojes mecánicos se quedarán sin que nadie les de cuerda....
> El mundo cripto petará, como petó el sector inmobiliario, la banca, las hipotecas basura...los exchanges serán los nuevos Lehman Brothers....¿cuando acabará la fiesta? Ni idea pero es tarde, la música sigue sonando y la peña está muy borracha sin saber que en cualquier momento se encenderán las luces y la fiesta se terminará....
> Bebe con moderación...es tu responsabilidad



Que os hace pensar que estamos en el final de la fiesta?

Una de las cosas que me ha enseñado este mercado, es que no tengo ni p...ta idea de nada. Y que si trato de ver las cosas desde una perspectiva egoica, me como los mocos.

Que muchos pardillos estén ganando dinero con NFTs a mi me puede dar rabia, y me da por pensar: - Esto va a petar, nos vamos al guano.
Pero si dejo de lado esos sentimientos, se puede ver que aun estamos en mitad del halving. Que posiblemente btc esté entre 80k-100k para fin de año. Y que entre dinero masivo en proyectos basura de NFTs porque parte de este embrollo, es llevar a la gente a vivir en este mundo digital.

Si, me aportaría tranquilidad que ahora todo pegara un bajón bueno y btc pegara su escalada a máximos dejando atrás las shitcoins, como pasó en octubre de 2020. Recuperando la dominancia al 55%. Pero luego nunca hace lo que yo quiero, pensando así he perdido oportunidades de compra de algunas alts en mínimos.

Iota será de las mas importantes, seguramente top5. Pero aun debemos esperar 10-15 años para ello, quizás podamos perder en el camino algunas oportunidades fuertes, o quizás prefieras invertir en un valor "seguro" a 10/15 años y olvidarte del percal. O mejor, mezclar ambas estrategias.


----------



## davitin (25 Ago 2021)

Venga coño a ver si salta mi orden.


----------



## MetreroConDinero (25 Ago 2021)

disken dijo:


> Que os hace pensar que estamos en el final de la fiesta?
> 
> Una de las cosas que me ha enseñado este mercado, es que no tengo ni p...ta idea de nada. Y que si trato de ver las cosas desde una perspectiva egoica, me como los mocos.
> 
> ...



Comparto esta visión optimista. Yo entré en enero del 21 a esta historia, con el primer horizonte puesto en noviembre/diciembre. Todo aquel que quiere resultados YA, me parece un impaciente, y si algo he aprendido a lo largo de mi vida es que la paciencia es fundamental para todo, hasta para ir al Parque Warner a aguantar las colas de las atracciones bajo el sol y con la mascarilla puesta. PACIENCIA Y HODL A MUERTE. El que no soporte la presión dentro de unos años tendrá que decirle a la gente "Yo vendí mil o dos mil MIOTA a 1$ por impaciente" y los demás no tendremos que reconocer tal humillación, porque aún los tendremos en el wallet.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (25 Ago 2021)

MetreroConDinero dijo:


> Comparto esta visión optimista. Yo entré en enero del 21 a esta historia, con el primer horizonte puesto en noviembre/diciembre. Todo aquel que quiere resultados YA, me parece un impaciente, y si algo he aprendido a lo largo de mi vida es que la paciencia es fundamental para todo, hasta para ir al Parque Warner a aguantar las colas de las atracciones bajo el sol y con la mascarilla puesta. PACIENCIA Y HODL A MUERTE. El que no soporte la presión dentro de unos años tendrá que decirle a la gente "Yo vendí mil o dos mil MIOTA a 1$ por impaciente" y los demás no tendremos que reconocer tal humillación, porque aún los tendremos en el wallet.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk



Desde mitad de 2017 te parece poca paciencia?

Mira no me cago en todo porque estamos en agosto.


----------



## Tito Pulo (25 Ago 2021)

disken dijo:


> Que os hace pensar que estamos en el final de la fiesta?
> 
> Una de las cosas que me ha enseñado este mercado, es que no tengo ni p...ta idea de nada. Y que si trato de ver las cosas desde una perspectiva egoica, me como los mocos.
> 
> ...




10 / 15 años...?????
Madre mía ....eso será para llegar a los 500/1000 dólares por Iota.....cuando toda la industria utilice su red ...y el uso y adopción del tangle sea masivo ...
Porque yo diría que en uno o dos años debería estar en los 25/50 cuando ya se haya demostrado que funciona perfectamente y que esa adopción comienza a ser importante....


----------



## Locoderemate (26 Ago 2021)

Cada vez tengo mas claro q uno de los problemas de iota es Binance y otros grandes exchange. Si el ecosistema iota es capaz de prescindir de los exchange, generando una interfaz segura, eficaz y intuitiva para el usuario medio de internet, su valor sera inimaginable.

Teoricamente cada vez parece mas factible desarrollar sobre iota un entorno asi, pero veremos en la practica


----------



## Locoderemate (26 Ago 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> 10 / 15 años...?????
> Madre mía ....eso será para llegar a los 500/1000 dólares por Iota.....cuando toda la industria utilice su red ...y el uso y adopción del tangle sea masivo ...
> Porque yo diría que en uno o dos años debería estar en los 25/50 cuando ya se haya demostrado que funciona perfectamente y que esa adopción comienza a ser importante....



Yo no pondria fechas para nada, pq es un mundo de radicalidades


----------



## Locoderemate (26 Ago 2021)

Binance en quiebra debe millones de euros.


Se quedaron sin captar 100 millones por los avisos regulatorios. Ya no queda demasiado dinero, no permiten retiros grandes antes de la verificación ni después. Lo de la verificación ha sido como para ganar tiempo. Fuente la cibeles, en unas semanas o meses debería ser noticia. Mucha gente...




www.burbuja.info





A ver si con suerte binance aguanta hasta marzo del año q viene, para luego petar. Seguramente el entorno iota ya estaria funcionando con el coordicide y podria erigirse como una evolucion mas del mundo crypto hacia la descentralizacion


----------



## Frank_Frank (26 Ago 2021)

Que aguante hasta que pueda sacar todo de ahí, que con el rollo de que los exchanges hacían el cambio de red de manera automática tengo todas las iotas en él


Enviado desde mi tostadora usando Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (26 Ago 2021)

Orden dada.

1.15....

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (26 Ago 2021)

Que aburridos sois....nadie esta haciendo nada? no estais tradeando? 

Atentos al rebote, putas.


----------



## Patanegra (26 Ago 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Que aburridos sois....nadie esta haciendo nada? no estais tradeando?
> 
> Atentos al rebote, putas.



tradear? para qué? los protocolos DEFI te dan entre 10% y 30% en interes en las estables sin casi riesgo.


----------



## davitin (26 Ago 2021)

Patanegra dijo:


> tradear? para qué? los protocolos DEFI te dan entre 10% y 30% en interes en las estables sin casi riesgo.



Y hasta cuándo va a durar eso? Si es anual es una mierda en comparación con lo que puedes ganar haciendo el bueno y viejo mete-saca.

Yo eso de las defi la verdad es que me lo perdí.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Patanegra (27 Ago 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Y hasta cuándo va a durar eso? Si es anual es una mierda en comparación con lo que puedes ganar haciendo el bueno y viejo mete-saca.
> 
> Yo eso de las defi la verdad es que me lo perdí.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



a partir de cierta cantidad de pasta se busca seguridad mas que rendimiento....y los que tienen pasta de verdad aceptan incluso rendimientos negativos (bonos de estado de paises AAA).


----------



## davitin (27 Ago 2021)

Patanegra dijo:


> a partir de cierta cantidad de pasta se busca seguridad mas que rendimiento....y los que tienen pasta de verdad aceptan incluso rendimientos negativos (bonos de estado de paises AAA).



Yo el problema que le veo al defi ese es lo de las comisiones de ETH, que son muy altas.

Ademas, una cosa que no entiendo....si prestas tus criptos para recibir un interes....como te aseguras de que te van a devolver el prestamo, si esto es todo anonimo?


----------



## Patanegra (27 Ago 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Yo el problema que le veo al defi ese es lo de las comisiones de ETH, que son muy altas.
> 
> Ademas, una cosa que no entiendo....si prestas tus criptos para recibir un interes....como te aseguras de que te van a devolver el prestamo, si esto es todo anonimo?



estas en la prehistoria....han salido un monton de cadenas con comisiones de dolares o centimos. para dar publicidad a esas redes te pagan por pedir prestado, como en la red avax.

La unica manera de asegurarte es aprender Solidity y revisar el codigo del contrato inteligente.


----------



## davitin (27 Ago 2021)

Patanegra dijo:


> estas en la prehistoria....han salido un monton de cadenas con comisiones de dolares o centimos. para dar publicidad a esas redes te pagan por pedir prestado, como en la red avax.
> 
> La unica manera de asegurarte es aprender Solidity y revisar el codigo del contrato inteligente.



Pero qué sentido tiene que alguien te pague por pedir prestado? Esto es sostenible? Joder parece un chiringuito en toda regla.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gian Gastone (28 Ago 2021)




----------



## Patanegra (28 Ago 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Pero qué sentido tiene que alguien te pague por pedir prestado? Esto es sostenible? Joder parece un chiringuito en toda regla.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



que mas da si tiene sentido o no, me pagan y eso va a mi cuenta en el banco al final. 

Lo hacen para promocionar su red. De donde viene la pasta? de los token jolders que compraron los tokens en la ICO y posteriores emisiones y que le costaron 0 euros al team para hacer.


----------



## itaka (28 Ago 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


>



no me jodas,

hace falta estar desesperado para montar un change.org para coinbase incluya a iota. 

En fin, viendo estos videos dan ganas de vender todo y coger palomitas pq esto se vuelve al 0.15 centimos


----------



## Azkenchack (28 Ago 2021)

itaka dijo:


> no me jodas,
> 
> hace falta estar desesperado para montar un change.org para coinbase incluya a iota.
> 
> En fin, viendo estos videos dan ganas de vender todo y coger palomitas pq esto se vuelve al 0.15 centimos



Ideas de "peón caminero"

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tito Pulo (29 Ago 2021)

Son ya muchas que están aprovechando está segunda parte del Bullrun que además únicamente está comenzando....AVAX, SOLANA, ADA, SAND, TOMO,KAVA.....y muchas más han reventado sus máximos de Abril que eran ATH históricos....y los están dejando muy atrás...
Pero lo de IOTA clama al cielo .....no se puede mostrar más debilidad....parece claro que en este ciclo no haremos nada más que verla pelear con el dólar.... verdaderamente lamentable....pero es lo que tenemos...
Ni han llegado los SMC ni los nuevos Exchanges..ni nuevos acuerdos con empresas por Chrysalis...en fin nada que no sea los mismos comentarios gradilocuentes desde la Fundación....pero que siempre se quedan en eso ....parlochadas...

No es que este negativo....es la cruda realidad


----------



## Nostalgia (29 Ago 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Son ya muchas que están aprovechando está segunda parte del Bullrun que además únicamente está comenzando....AVAX, SOLANA, ADA, SAND, TOMO,KAVA.....y muchas más han reventado sus máximos de Abril que eran ATH históricos....y los están dejando muy atrás...
> Pero lo de IOTA clama al cielo .....no se puede mostrar más debilidad....parece claro que en este ciclo no haremos nada más que verla pelear con el dólar.... verdaderamente lamentable....pero es lo que tenemos...
> Ni han llegado los SMC ni los nuevos Exchanges..ni nuevos acuerdos con empresas por Chrysalis...en fin nada que no sea los mismos comentarios gradilocuentes desde la Fundación....pero que siempre se quedan en eso ....parlochadas...
> 
> No es que este negativo....es la cruda realidad



y por que no vendes y compras alguna de las que has nombrado en vez de llorar? nadie te obliga a estar en iota, y cierra al salir


----------



## Tito Pulo (29 Ago 2021)

Nostalgia dijo:


> y por que no vendes y compras alguna de las que has nombrado en vez de llorar? nadie te obliga a estar en iota, y cierra al salir



Pues ya lo he hecho y de momento ha sido todo un acierto. Las tres monedas que elegí para sustituir se han comportado infinitamente mejor.

La lastima es que no lo hiciera con todo. Tendría más del doble ahora.

Lo que da un poco de pena también es la poca autocrítica que hay en la comunidad de Iota.
Mira que conservo muchas ..y quiero que triunfe.
Pero no se pueden cerrar los ojos a la realidad.


----------



## Nostalgia (29 Ago 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Pues ya lo he hecho y de momento ha sido todo un acierto. Las tres monedas que elegí para sustituir se han comportado infinitamente mejor.
> 
> La lastima es que no lo hiciera con todo. Tendría más del doble ahora.
> 
> ...



si ni tienes iota entonces no se por que te preocupas o que esperas conseguir con esos mensajes, de vd ya cansais los haters de iota y no solo en este foro, a la unica que veo que meteis mierda es a iota y siempre con las mismas chorradas como si los que estuvieramos dentro no nos dieramos cuenta del precio, la diferencia es que a nosotros hoy por hoy nos la suda a cuanto este xk sabemos lo que se esta gestando a nivel tecnico, me suda la poya a cuanto este doge o solana o shitcoins que no conoce ni su puta madre y que solo sirven para hacer pumps & dumps a traves de twitter como la mierda del shiba inu que no veas si disteis el coñazo y despues de hacer un -80% de esa ya no se habla claro, pero con iota vale todo, no veas si la teneis adentro


----------



## Tito Pulo (30 Ago 2021)

Lee bien...verás que he dicho que aún conservo Iotas , y que me gustaría que triunfase..que entregase lo que promete algún año de estos..

Pero eso no hará que la realidad de estar a un x6 de su ATH cuando la grandísima mayoría de ALTS lo han reventado no exista..y eso como inversor de IOTA es decepcionante,..y el que diga lo contrario siendo inversor .. personalmente no me lo creo.

Solo tienes que ver su puesto en el 45 del CMC...y como continúe así fuera del top 50.


----------



## Frank_Frank (30 Ago 2021)

Han vuelto a activar los retiros en binance, lo estoy probando con 10 miotas (0,5 de comisión) y de momento ahí sigue después de 1/2 hora, sin llegar


Enviado desde mi tostadora usando Tapatalk


----------



## khalil (30 Ago 2021)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> Han vuelto a activar los retiros en binance, lo estoy probando con 10 miotas (0,5 de comisión) y de momento ahí sigue después de 1/2 hora, sin llegar
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi tostadora usando Tapatalk



Yo acabo de entrar y me dice que la Red está inoperativa... a alguien le funciona??


----------



## Frank_Frank (30 Ago 2021)

khalil dijo:


> Yo acabo de entrar y me dice que la Red está inoperativa... a alguien le funciona??



Ya no funciona, ha durado 2 horas. A mí me ha hecho el retiro de las 10 Mi correctamente y ya se ha puesto en modo mantenimiento otra vez 


Enviado desde mi tostadora usando Tapatalk


----------



## Azkenchack (30 Ago 2021)

Yo ya he migrado de Trinity a Firefly con Ledger.
Ahí se quedan hasta 2025 o hasta que lleguen a 50$

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Registrador (30 Ago 2021)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Yo ya he migrado de Trinity a Firefly con Ledger.
> Ahí se quedan hasta 2025 o hasta que lleguen a 50$
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk



Criatura...


----------



## Azkenchack (30 Ago 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> Criatura...



Bueno, quien dice 50 dice 100...

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Frank_Frank (1 Sep 2021)

Alguien se acaba de gastar casi 7 Btc en menos de 1 minuto en binance para comprar iota. Loco o genio? 




Enviado desde mi tostadora usando Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Page (1 Sep 2021)

1.13$ ∆15.8%


----------



## Frank_Frank (2 Sep 2021)

Alguien está reventando los cortos en Iota, que hoy habían subido como no hacía tiempo jajaaj, bien por él 







Enviado desde mi tostadora usando Tapatalk


----------



## Covid-8M (2 Sep 2021)

Se nos va. Los chinacos van con ganas


----------



## Bob Page (2 Sep 2021)

1.24$ ∆26.1%


----------



## cholesfer (2 Sep 2021)

Que pasa nen


----------



## Bob Page (2 Sep 2021)

1.39$ ∆28.9%


----------



## MetreroConDinero (2 Sep 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Que aburridos sois....nadie esta haciendo nada? no estais tradeando?
> 
> Atentos al rebote, putas.



Edito: acabo de ver que estás con una movida de cojones con Bitfinex. Espero que se arregle y recuperes lo perdido

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Frank_Frank (2 Sep 2021)

Siguen subiendo los cortos contra Iota, mosquea








Enviado desde mi tostadora usando Tapatalk


----------



## cholesfer (2 Sep 2021)

Que pasa nen.


----------



## Diosa-Harley (2 Sep 2021)

A que se debe la subida? En bitfinex veo que tiene bastante volumen en btc. Sobretodo comparado con VET. No controlo de esto del volumen pero me llama la atencion la gran diferencia.
Voy a intentar ir subiendo el stop para evitar la caida.


----------



## besto (2 Sep 2021)

La subida más interesante de lo que llevamos de año, es la primera vez que subimos mucho más fuerte que el resto. A ver si hay suerte y dura unos días.


----------



## cholesfer (2 Sep 2021)




----------



## cholesfer (2 Sep 2021)

Amegos que hacer bendo lla o joldeo asta los 33dollares.


----------



## zeng (2 Sep 2021)

Es un short squeeze, que va a quedar en una subida testimonial al lado de la subida que puede tener iota por fundamentales si matan al coordinador de forma eficiente..

Enviado desde mi Redmi 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Page (2 Sep 2021)

1.45$ ∆31.3%


Que la detengan, que es una mentirosa, malvada y peligrosa....

Sube justo cuando @davitin pierde el acceso a los iota...


----------



## kynes (2 Sep 2021)

BTC tiene todo revolucionado con el ataque a la resistencia 51K. Hasta que no se defina hacia arriba o abajo parece que va a haber mucha volatilidad en las ALTS


----------



## Harrymorgan (2 Sep 2021)

cholesfer dijo:


> Amegos que hacer bendo lla o joldeo asta los 33dollares.




Hodlea amego. Esto es un proyecto a largo plazo. Tiene el riesgo de que es a futuro y puede quedar en nada. Existe el riesgo de que Iota valga 0. Pero también existe la posibilidad de que se vaya a 100 o 500 el Miota.

Es un proyecto en fase temprana, es como si hubieras pillado ETH a 300 euros, o BTC a 3000. Tiene riesgo, pero merece la pena asumirlo porque el potencial es enorme. En mi opinión. Dentro de 10 años, me sacais el mensaje para comerme el owned si procede.


----------



## Harrymorgan (2 Sep 2021)




----------



## su IGWT (2 Sep 2021)

Por cierto alguien sabe cuando saldra app para movil de firefly?


----------



## HOOOR (2 Sep 2021)

zeng dijo:


> Es un short squeeze, que va a quedar en una subida testimonial al lado de la subida que puede tener iota por fundamentales si matan al coordinador de forma eficiente..
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 8 mediante Tapatalk



Cuanto falta para el cordicide?


----------



## khalil (2 Sep 2021)

Aviso a navegante¡ Ahora mismo se puede enviar MIOTAS desde binance¡


----------



## bn137 (2 Sep 2021)

su IGWT dijo:


> Por cierto alguien sabe cuando saldra app para movil de firefly?



En teoría está al caer, Charley de la IF lo ha comentado:


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (2 Sep 2021)

Joder, enhorabuena, ya era hora de que os llegase el turno, desde luego os lo habeis ganado a pulso.


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (2 Sep 2021)

Si, es un putadon lo que le ha pasado, espero que todo quede en un susto y pueda recuperarlas.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (2 Sep 2021)

Para el lunes...que optimista!


----------



## Ircapo (2 Sep 2021)

Houston, tenemos un problema.
La he liado con la migración a Firefly, alguien que controle y me pueda ayudar por privado porfa??
Los tenía en Ledger Nano x desde hace un huevo. El año pasado actualicé con Trinity.
Instalo el Firefly, actualizo Ledger Live, sigo el vídeo, hasta el paso de meter el número de Índice (Index) que por lo visto es 0 por defecto. Y nada, no encuentra. Pruebo con 4 porque en su día hice cuatro envíos y tampoco. Entro en Ledger y no veo las Iotas. Entro en Trinity y aquí sí están. Veo que efectivamente hay cuatro direcciones. Y trasteando encuento que el número de Índice es 3 (no sé por qué). Pruebo con 3 y tampoco.
A ver si digo tonterías, pero me da que en ledger no están y están en Trinity. Sin embargo dice que la versión es antigua y actualice. Y así lo hago. Entonces deja de funcionar Trinity. Total, que ahora no los veo ni en Ledger ni en Trinity (que no puedo usar).
Cómo hago la migración? Crear nueva cartera o migrar/restaurar una cartera? En Iota oficial me dicen que no me pueden dar soporte personalizado. Aggg


----------



## cholesfer (2 Sep 2021)

QuePasaNen


----------



## Nostalgia (2 Sep 2021)

esta es una oportunidad muy buena para vender y recomprar cuando caiga, cuando liquiden aproximadamente el 75% de los shorts creo que sería el momento de salirse, a ver que tal me sale


----------



## itaka (2 Sep 2021)

Nostalgia dijo:


> esta es una oportunidad muy buena para vender y recomprar cuando caiga, cuando liquiden aproximadamente el 75% de los shorts creo que sería el momento de salirse, a ver que tal me sale



como se puede saber que se liquidan shorts ???


----------



## hoppe (2 Sep 2021)

Ircapo dijo:


> Houston, tenemos un problema.
> La he liado con la migración a Firefly, alguien que controle y me pueda ayudar por privado porfa??
> Los tenía en Ledger Nano x desde hace un huevo. El año pasado actualicé con Trinity.
> Instalo el Firefly, actualizo Ledger Live, sigo el vídeo, hasta el paso de meter el número de Índice (Index) que por lo visto es 0 por defecto. Y nada, no encuentra. Pruebo con 4 porque en su día hice cuatro envíos y tampoco. Entro en Ledger y no veo las Iotas. Entro en Trinity y aquí sí están. Veo que efectivamente hay cuatro direcciones. Y trasteando encuento que el número de Índice es 3 (no sé por qué). Pruebo con 3 y tampoco.
> ...



A mí también me dió algún problema, pero al final he podido migrarlos.

Antes de nada, ¿tienes el ledger live y el firm del ledger actualizados? También tienes que actualizar en el ledger la app de iota, e instalar la app de Iota Legacy.

A mí cuando estaba firefly buscando el saldo, tardaba un huevo y a los minutos me salía un mensaje de que estaba tardando demasiado.

Entonces lo que hice fue, en el ledger, salir de la app Iota Legacy y volver a entrar (sin tocar nada en el pc con el firefly). A la segunda vez de salir-entrar ya me salió en la pantalla del ledger "generaring address", y ya me apareció el saldo.

Luego (si no recuerdo mal) te pide firefly de confirmar la migración, y tienes que abrir en el ledger la app Iota. Y volvió a tardar un montón, no salía nada en la pantallita del ledger.

Pues lo mismo, en el ledger salir y volver a abrir la app de Iota, y a la primera lo reconoció.

Pruébalo y ya contarás.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Nostalgia (2 Sep 2021)

itaka dijo:


> como se puede saber que se liquidan shorts ???











IOTUSDSHORTS Index Charts and Quotes — TradingView


View live IOTUSD Shorts chart to track latest price changes. BITFINEX:IOTUSDSHORTS trade ideas, forecasts and market news are at your disposal as well.




www.tradingview.com


----------



## Azkenchack (2 Sep 2021)

A mi me tardó un poco pero al final se transfirieron de Trinity a Firefly.


Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (2 Sep 2021)

Joder IOTA en llamas y Davitin sin dar señales de vida.

A ver si se han enterado en el mercado que está maniatado y no puede vender, y por eso la han disparado.


----------



## Ircapo (3 Sep 2021)

hoppe dijo:


> A mí también me dió algún problema, pero al final he podido migrarlos.
> 
> Antes de nada, ¿tienes el ledger live y el firm del ledger actualizados? También tienes que actualizar en el ledger la app de iota, e instalar la app de Iota Legacy.
> 
> ...



Me hago gayerrrr y te comoooo los huevossss¡¡
Qué bien lo has explicado. Conseguido¡¡
Efectivamente hay que salir y volver a entrar en ledger de Iota Legacy, ya me pasó con Trinity, pero esta vez estaba agobiado porque no tenía claro el número Índice y no era capaz de restaurar Trinity, ni siquiera con la semilla para conseguirlo. Así que se juntaban las dos cosas de ir probando números uno a uno.
Jamás imaginé que existiera ese número ni que fuera tan importante. En mi caso no era el "0" que suele ser por defecto. Así que me ha tocado probar varios hasta conseguirlo.
Debería ficharte IOTA para hacer sus video tutoriales


----------



## Nostalgia (3 Sep 2021)




----------



## Nostalgia (3 Sep 2021)

uno por aqui que ha vendido todo, no me he aguantado, espero recomprar más abajo


----------



## Bob Page (3 Sep 2021)

1.63$ ∆30.3%


----------



## Harrymorgan (3 Sep 2021)

Ya las tengo en el Firefly! Y ahí se van a quedar unos años

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Frank_Frank (3 Sep 2021)

1k M volumen en 24h, eso no se veía desde su Ath. Menuda barrida de cortos que ha habido. Yo no vendería aún, por supuesto que va a corregir, pero la jugada del domingo ha salido redonda, se ha creado fomo y eso va a durar unos días. Iota ya no va a ser lo que era, yo creo que incluso hasta la fundación se va a poner las pilas.


Enviado desde mi tostadora usando Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Page (3 Sep 2021)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> 1k M volumen en 24h, eso no se veía desde su Ath. Menuda barrida de cortos que ha habido. Yo no vendería aún, por supuesto que va a corregir, pero la jugada del domingo ha salido redonda, se ha creado fomo y eso va a durar unos días. Iota ya no va a ser lo que era, yo creo que incluso hasta la fundación se va a poner las pilas.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi tostadora usando Tapatalk



¿Qué pasó el domingo?


----------



## cholesfer (3 Sep 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Ya las tengo en el Firefly! Y ahí se van a quedar unos años
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Hay Staking de algún tipo?


----------



## Gian Gastone (3 Sep 2021)

cholesfer dijo:


> Hay Staking de algún tipo?



En binance hay staking flexible pero es una puta mierda del 1 por mil o algo asi.


----------



## Harrymorgan (3 Sep 2021)

cholesfer dijo:


> Hay Staking de algún tipo?




En Binance hay staking, pero no merece la pena, dan una miseria

En el futuro por tenerlas en el Firefly, está previsto que te van a generar "maná", que es algo así como el gas de ETH, y aunque las transaciones en Iotas serán gratis, si quieres darle prioridad a la tuya sí que tendrás que gastar maná.

Pero esto es aun futuro. A ver si con el maná nos sacamos una rentilla mensual, no estaría mal.


----------



## cholesfer (3 Sep 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> En Binance hay staking, pero no merece la pena, dan una miseria
> 
> En el futuro por tenerlas en el Firefly, está previsto que te van a generar "maná", que es algo así como el gas de ETH, y aunque las transaciones en Iotas serán gratis, si quieres darle prioridad a la tuya sí que tendrás que gastar maná.
> 
> Pero esto es aun futuro. A ver si con el maná nos sacamos una rentilla mensual, no estaría mal.



Si, a eso me refería. Si había algún tipo de stake o recompensa por tenerlas en Firefly.

Habrá que migrarlas desde Binance entonces. 

Gracias.


----------



## Cui Bono (3 Sep 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Joder IOTA en llamas y Davitin sin dar señales de vida.
> 
> A ver si se han enterado en el mercado que está maniatado y no puede vender, y por eso la han disparado.



Davitín puso una orden de venta y se fue a las Bolivias.
Abrió un hilo diciendo que les habían volado las IOTA, pero es que se equivocó de cuenta.

La orden de venta se le ejecutó ANTES del subidón. Muy mala suerte.
Por eso no lo vereis por el hilo. Eso tiene que doler.


----------



## Locoderemate (3 Sep 2021)

La profecia se ha cumplido: ha sido desprenderse iota de Davitin y empezar a subir.


----------



## easyridergs (4 Sep 2021)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Davitín puso una orden de venta y se fue a las Bolivias.
> Abrió un hilo diciendo que les habían volado las IOTA, pero es que se equivocó de cuenta.
> 
> La orden de venta se le ejecutó ANTES del subidón. Muy mala suerte.
> Por eso no lo vereis por el hilo. Eso tiene que doler.



No jodas, Davitin es bastante cortito pero tampoco se merecía eso. Espero que no se cierto, pobre chaval.


----------



## bn137 (4 Sep 2021)

segunda ronda en proceso:


----------



## cholesfer (4 Sep 2021)

Que pasa nens.

Yo pago esta ronda.


----------



## Forcopula (4 Sep 2021)

cholesfer dijo:


> Que pasa nens.
> 
> Yo pago esta ronda.



Nos vemos en Saturno!!


----------



## MetreroConDinero (4 Sep 2021)

Yo también me paso a saludar y frotar entrepierna a mis compañeros HODLERS. Que siga la fiesta!

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Nostalgia (4 Sep 2021)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa en que momento me he salido soy retrasado


----------



## Azkenchack (4 Sep 2021)

Quien se mueva....no sale en la foto

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Azkenchack (4 Sep 2021)

A final de año, no creo pero para el 2022 o 2023....
¡¡¡Qué no te muevas, coño!!!! Que no sales en la foto....

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Frank_Frank (4 Sep 2021)

Pero qué narices jajaja







Enviado desde mi tostadora usando Tapatalk


----------



## MetreroConDinero (4 Sep 2021)

Soy una rumbeeeeraaaa, rumbeeeeraaaa, rumbeeeeraaaa VAMOS A BAILAAAARRR!!!

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (4 Sep 2021)

Es posible que ya no pare en unos días plan DOGE


----------



## itaka (4 Sep 2021)

de todas maneras aún tiene que subir mucho para recuperar respecto al cambio en btcs para los que comprarón en la primera subida. Pero bueno, a ver si hay suerte


----------



## Amapizpis (4 Sep 2021)

Se sabe el motivo de la subida?

Por mi de puta madre, pero tengo curiosidad.


----------



## zeng (4 Sep 2021)

itaka dijo:


> de todas maneras aún tiene que subir mucho para recuperar respecto al cambio en btcs para los que comprarón en la primera subida. Pero bueno, a ver si hay suerte



Ya lo creo, si es que esta subida es totalmente especulativa (que esto solo lo solemos decir cuando baja xD). Yo no sé si tengo el corazón ya de hielo pero estas subidas.. meh.. solo si vas a corto plazo..

Las subidas "de verdad" espero que las veamos de aquí a un año o dos.



Enviado desde mi Redmi 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## calamatron (4 Sep 2021)

Han sido los de reddit,se han cargado a los cortos.
A partir de aqui iota sera otra historia,abrochense los cinturones q nos vamos a la via lactea


----------



## Thundercat (4 Sep 2021)

volverá a bajar y ninguno habremos vendido na


----------



## TRYTON (4 Sep 2021)

Todo cayendo e Iota en verde fosforito ! WTF?


----------



## itaka (4 Sep 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> volverá a bajar y ninguno habremos vendido na



Davitin,
como caiga por debajo del dolar, se va a partir de risa.


----------



## Thundercat (4 Sep 2021)

calamatron dijo:


> Han sido los de reddit,se han cargado a los cortos.
> A partir de aqui iota sera otra historia,abrochense los cinturones q nos vamos a la via lactea



puedes pasar enlace??


----------



## Frank_Frank (4 Sep 2021)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> Alguien se acaba de gastar casi 7 Btc en menos de 1 minuto en binance para comprar iota. Loco o genio?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me cito. Aquí empezó todo, antes de lo de reddit, luego una cosa ha llevado a la otra. De momento hay fomo y entra mucha pasta, así que es más que probable que si btc no corrige esto se vaya por encima de los máximos de este año y a partir de ahí si corrija, pero para que baje del $ tiene que haber una corrección muy bestia de bitcoin 


Enviado desde mi tostadora usando Tapatalk


----------



## Azkenchack (4 Sep 2021)

Antes de Cristo: a. C.
Después de Cristo: d. C.

Antes de que Davitin vendiera a.D.v.
Después de que Davitin vendiera d.D.v.

Ahora mismo IOTA +80% d.D.v.



Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Frank_Frank (4 Sep 2021)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Antes de Cristo: a. C.
> Después de Cristo: d. C.
> 
> Antes de que Davitin vendiera a.D.v.
> ...



Ha sido él, él ha ocasionado la subida, verdad? Sabe fatal, el tiempo que llevaba lamentándose y la pasta que ha perdido por un error, pobre 


Enviado desde mi tostadora usando Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Page (4 Sep 2021)

1.92$ ∆24.0%


----------



## cholesfer (4 Sep 2021)

Gracias Davitin, contigo empezó todo.


----------



## itaka (4 Sep 2021)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> Ha sido él, él ha ocasionado la subida, verdad? Sabe fatal, el tiempo que llevaba lamentándose y la pasta que ha perdido por un error, pobre
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi tostadora usando Tapatalk



si llega a 40$ le pago otro viaje a bolivia y una noche con miss machupichu


----------



## Frank_Frank (4 Sep 2021)

No quería comprar más y menos a estos precios ya, pero estoy pensando en pillar 1gi solo para especular aprovechando que está entrando otra vez pasta a espuertas y esto a partir del lunes se va to the moon ¿lo haríais? Serían 1600$


Enviado desde mi tostadora usando Tapatalk


----------



## cholesfer (4 Sep 2021)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> No quería comprar más y menos a estos precios ya, pero estoy pensando en pillar 1gi solo para especular aprovechando que está entrando otra vez pasta a espuertas y esto a partir del lunes se va to the moon ¿lo haríais? Serían 1600$
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi tostadora usando Tapatalk



Si


----------



## Frank_Frank (4 Sep 2021)

cholesfer dijo:


> Gracias Davitin, contigo empezó todo.



Te alabamos, davitin 








Enviado desde mi tostadora usando Tapatalk


----------



## Registrador (4 Sep 2021)

@davitin pasate a saludar!


----------



## Frank_Frank (4 Sep 2021)

cholesfer dijo:


> Si



500 Mi acabó de pillar y mañana si lo veo bien, me pillo el resto


Enviado desde mi tostadora usando Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (4 Sep 2021)

@davitin como va la cosa?


----------



## easyridergs (4 Sep 2021)

Esta última vuelta de tuerca de IOTA ha supuesto un acercamiento a las bases de una blockchain pero a través de un DAG. Todo está por ver, pero el OTV es una genialidad, como en su momento fue el white flag para chrysalis. Si finalmente sale bien va a ser un pelotazo de proporciones bíblicas.

Siempre he dicho que IOTA cotizará a más de 1000$ y lo mantengo más que nunca.


----------



## jm666 (4 Sep 2021)

QUE HABEIS HECHO DESDICHAOS !!!


----------



## MetreroConDinero (4 Sep 2021)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> No quería comprar más y menos a estos precios ya, pero estoy pensando en pillar 1gi solo para especular aprovechando que está entrando otra vez pasta a espuertas y esto a partir del lunes se va to the moon ¿lo haríais? Serían 1600$
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi tostadora usando Tapatalk



A mí no me gusta comprar en mitad de un rally de escalada, pero reconozco que es tentador...

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Nostalgia (4 Sep 2021)

me meti desesperao a la primera shitcoin que pille, almenos ya estoy ganando pero no quiero perderme la subida si btc rompe los 50k, en cuanto pueda vuelvo a reentrar a iota y dejare el ledger a mi madre que me lo esconda para no poder hacer más el garrulo, mientras tanto me alegro por la subida xk ya tocaba!


----------



## Bobesponjista (4 Sep 2021)

Qué estáis haciendo? Holdear o vender y esperar a entrar de nuevo


----------



## Frank_Frank (4 Sep 2021)

MetreroConDinero dijo:


> A mí no me gusta comprar en mitad de un rally de escalada, pero reconozco que es tentador...
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk



Solo es para especular, yo tengo mis giotas ya en el ledger y ahí se van a quedar, esto es por jugar un poco y si gano algo, genial y si pierdo algo, al menos en el riesgo está el placer. La cosa es que no quería comprar más para quedármelas (pero verás que estas que he comprado al final según como vea me las acabo quedando también jajaaj)


Enviado desde mi tostadora usando Tapatalk


----------



## veraburbu (5 Sep 2021)

Deja de prestar servicio Omoku.io




*Closing Omoku.io: Tabular listing of your orders*

Hello

You may have already heard about it via social media or our website:

Due to increased regulatory costs, we can no longer offer our services. We thank you for the trust you have placed in us. All payments still received on our bank account will be refunded minus a small processing fee of EUR 1.00. All user data will be deleted according to GDPR with the exception of regulatory required fields. If you need to you can still contact us at support(at)omoku.io!

So please cancel all your standing orders with your bank.

In order to be able to record your orders for tax purposes, we will send you a list of all your orders with us in the attachment to this mail.

We would like to *thank you* again for your trust! We would have liked to continue our service, but unfortunately this is no longer possible.

We wish you the best for your investments!

Your Omoku Team ♡


----------



## MetreroConDinero (5 Sep 2021)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> Solo es para especular, yo tengo mis giotas ya en el ledger y ahí se van a quedar, esto es por jugar un poco y si gano algo, genial y si pierdo algo, al menos en el riesgo está el placer. La cosa es que no quería comprar más para quedármelas (pero verás que estas que he comprado al final según como vea me las acabo quedando también jajaaj)
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi tostadora usando Tapatalk



Mi nivel de confianza en iota ha aumentado tanto que si compro ahora, por poco que sea, las holdeo igualmente jajajaja me entraría el canguelo para tradear

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Nostalgia (5 Sep 2021)




----------



## Nostalgia (5 Sep 2021)

creo que me voy a quitar el grafico de iota de tradingview, me va a dar un apechuske 

@davitin compartamos penas


----------



## Frank_Frank (5 Sep 2021)

Si vendiese los 800 que metí para tradear hace una hora ahora tendría 850 jajaj


Enviado desde mi tostadora usando Tapatalk


----------



## Frank_Frank (5 Sep 2021)

Nostalgia dijo:


> creo que me voy a quitar el grafico de iota de tradingview, me va a dar un apechuske
> 
> @davitin compartamos penas



Estás a tiempo, a esto aún le queda recorrido, entra con poquito y vas viendo, pero nunca se vende en medio de un carrerón alcista, puede pasar esto (o no, o mañana nos levantamos en menos de 1$ y tú has triunfado)


Enviado desde mi tostadora usando Tapatalk


----------



## Nostalgia (5 Sep 2021)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> Estás a tiempo, a esto aún le queda recorrido, entra con poquito y vas viendo, pero nunca se vende en medio de un carrerón alcista, puede pasar esto (o no, o mañana nos levantamos en menos de 1$ y tú has triunfado)
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi tostadora usando Tapatalk



la cosa es que no me vería con los mismos iotas que tenía antes y pf la psicologia es muy dura.. entre en icp hace 3 horas y llevo ya un 6-7% de ganancia, voy a esperar a ver si btc no nos jode y rompe los 50k y ya veo si iota corrige o si en la que estoy mete una hostia para arriba y ya me cambio, o espero en $ a un siguiente retroceso, opotunidades de compra siempre va a haber, lo jodido es tener paciencia cuando ves que se va para arriba


----------



## Frank_Frank (5 Sep 2021)

Nostalgia dijo:


> la cosa es que no me vería con los mismos iotas que tenía antes y pf la psicologia es muy dura.. entre en icp hace 3 horas y llevo ya un 6-7% de ganancia, voy a esperar a ver si btc no nos jode y rompe los 50k y ya veo si iota corrige o si en la que estoy mete una hostia para arriba y ya me cambio, o espero en $ a un siguiente retroceso, opotunidades de compra siempre va a haber, lo jodido es tener paciencia cuando ves que se va para arriba



Icp también es una apuesta segura, está a punto a punto de estallar (llegó a 600$, no creo que suba tanto en este bullrun, pero a más de 200$ sin problema)


Enviado desde mi tostadora usando Tapatalk


----------



## Nostalgia (5 Sep 2021)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> Icp también es una apuesta segura, está a punto a punto de estallar (llegó a 600$, no creo que suba tanto en este bullrun, pero a más de 200$ sin problema)
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi tostadora usando Tapatalk





parece que he entrado en buen momento, vamos me das algo de alivio xk tampoco la conocia mucho simplemente viendo el grafico me parecido que no tenia mala entrada pero vamos en cuanto pueda me vuelvo a mi querida iota


----------



## Nostalgia (5 Sep 2021)

a chuparla esos hijos de puta bajistas, el proximo que intente joder a iota que lo piense dos veces!


----------



## Locoderemate (5 Sep 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> Esta última vuelta de tuerca de IOTA ha supuesto un acercamiento a las bases de una blockchain pero a través de un DAG. Todo está por ver, pero el OTV es una genialidad, como en su momento fue el white flag para chrysalis. Si finalmente sale bien va a ser un pelotazo de proporciones bíblicas.
> 
> Siempre he dicho que IOTA cotizará a más de 1000$ y lo mantengo más que nunca.











Mejoras en el Mecanismo de Consenso de IOTA 2.0 - Coordicide - IOTA HISPANO


En la Fundación IOTA, los ingenieros e investigadores trabajan en estrecha colaboración, a menudo dentro del mismo equipo, siguiendo una metodología ágil. El enfoque es pragmático y sencillo:




iotahispano.com





Estoy con el articulo: prefiero esperar y lograr el mejor protocolo a tener una chapuza


Por cierto y como curiosidad de un analfabeto como yo: ¿iota se basa, matematicamente, en matrices aleatorias?


----------



## easyridergs (5 Sep 2021)

Otra buena noticia, los SC de Cardano se implementan con el sistema UTXO, y la peña está quemada ya que se han dado cuenta que bajo ese sistema carecen de escalabilidad, calculan unas 0,5 TPS.

Al final todo va a converger en IOTA. Hasta el mismo BTC, bueno su parte LN, correrá sobre una sharding de IOTA.


----------



## Integer (5 Sep 2021)

Espera mi regreso con la próxima subida.




Al quinto día de bull-run, mira a la luna.


----------



## Frank_Frank (5 Sep 2021)

Parece que se viene corrección guapa, poco ha durado la alegría jaja


Enviado desde mi tostadora usando Tapatalk


----------



## Registrador (5 Sep 2021)

Days Since ATH: 1.356
% of ATH: 33.31%


----------



## MetreroConDinero (6 Sep 2021)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> Parece que se viene corrección guapa, poco ha durado la alegría jaja
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi tostadora usando Tapatalk



Perdona, decias algo de una "correcc" qué?  

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Thundercat (6 Sep 2021)

Para IOTA meterse un 20% es ruido de mercado. Hasta que no rompa los 2 fuerte nada


----------



## jm666 (6 Sep 2021)

Subida de casi 100% en 5 días de IOTA, es verdad que estaba infravalorada un poco, pero ahora mismo pinta muy bien y el BTC subiendo, la verdad me alegro mucho, tal vez por la euforia yo apostaria a que supera los 2.15 hoy  , pero lo digo por pura especulación.


----------



## Nostalgia (6 Sep 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Subida de casi 100% en 5 días de IOTA, es verdad que estaba infravalorada un poco, pero ahora mismo pinta muy bien y el BTC subiendo, la verdad me alegro mucho, tal vez por la euforia yo apostaria a que supera los 2.15 hoy  , pero lo digo por pura especulación.



y ojito el par btc el margen de subida que tiene..


----------



## MetreroConDinero (6 Sep 2021)

Nostalgia dijo:


> y ojito el par btc el margen de subida que tiene..
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 766102



Se viene un cebollazo delicioso

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Nostalgia (6 Sep 2021)




----------



## Frank_Frank (6 Sep 2021)

MetreroConDinero dijo:


> Perdona, decias algo de una "correcc" qué?
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk



Jajaja si yo encantado con que suba, pero entre que ha bajado mucho el volumen y la fundación no para de vender, pues todo apuntaba a eso


Enviado desde mi tostadora usando Tapatalk


----------



## Thundercat (6 Sep 2021)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> Jajaja si yo encantado con que suba, pero entre que ha bajado mucho el volumen y la fundación no para de vender, pues todo apuntaba a eso
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi tostadora usando Tapatalk



Si aquí nadie sabe lo que ba a pasar. ¿Cómo sabes que la fundación no para de vender?¿por las wallets?
Este chicharro lo mueven con nada, de aquí a los 10 poco hay


----------



## Nostalgia (6 Sep 2021)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> Jajaja si yo encantado con que suba, pero entre que ha bajado mucho el volumen y *la fundación no para de vender*, pues todo apuntaba a eso
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi tostadora usando Tapatalk



de donde sacas eso  las wallet de la IF son publicas y no tienen necesidad de vender nada, ya tienen suficiente financiación por otros lados


----------



## davitin (6 Sep 2021)

Buenas.

Regreso después del shock psicológico de haber vendido justo antes de la subida, he tenido que reunir fuerzas para meterme en este hilo::

Bueno, habrá que ver qué pasa, todo apunta a que va a seguir subiendo, parece que Iota se ha desvinculado de BTC pero quién sabe, es lo de siempre, si BTC baja fuerte Iota volverá a caer.

Yo por mi parte tengo dos opciones, la primera esperar a que caiga como he hecho otras veces (hace no mucho vendí y subió y también me acojone, espere pacientemente, bajo del dólar y pude recomprar más abajo....para hacer trading Paco hay que tener nervios de acero) y de mientras meterle pasta a algúna shit que oscile para ir sacando algo hasta que Iota se ponga a tiro otra vez....o bien pensar que Iota va a seguir subiendo y meterle pasta perdiendo iotas pero ganando dólares en la subida.

Creo que optaré por un mix de ambas opciones.

A los que os habéis cachondeado de mí por vender no os creáis tan listos que nadie sabe lo que va a pasar.


----------



## Gian Gastone (6 Sep 2021)

lo mas sano @davitin es tener unos MIOTAS en la billetera sin mover en unos años (o lustros) y otros MIOTAS en el exchange para especular con subidas y bajadas.


----------



## Registrador (6 Sep 2021)

davitin dijo:


> para hacer trading Paco hay que tener nervios de acero



No te enteras colega, para hacer trading hay que ser gilipollas nada mas. Sigues sin enterarte de como va esto: *buy & hold*. Todo lo demás es hacer el memo.


----------



## Locoderemate (6 Sep 2021)

Llevo siguiendo iota desde diciembre 20' y siempre veia mas o menos lo mismo: 

Cuando btc se ponia alcista, iota venia de caer o se mostraba muy quieta.

Cuando iota se animaba y, ademas, salian buenas noticias para el proyecto, btc caia arrastrando a iota.

Por primera vez veo a iota animada y, ademas, con btc tb animado. Veremos.


----------



## zepolac (6 Sep 2021)

Desde hace un mes ya se puede migrar a Firefly. Bye.


----------



## i+d iota (6 Sep 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Regreso después del shock psicológico de haber vendido justo antes de la subida, he tenido que reunir fuerzas para meterme en este hilo::
> 
> ...



Tienes que volver a comprar cuanto antes. Luego espera una semanita y vuelves a vender. Eso si. Minutos antes de vender avisa aqui para que los demas podamos comprar justo un minuto antes de que tu vendas.


----------



## TRYTON (6 Sep 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Regreso después del shock psicológico de haber vendido justo antes de la subida, he tenido que reunir fuerzas para meterme en este hilo::
> 
> ...



Esta cerca de Ath anual , espera la corrección y entra . Eso haría yo . Ánimo !!


----------



## davitin (7 Sep 2021)

Iota otra vez engranada a BTC, como se está viendo este baja e Iota se desploma...a ver si hay suerte y BTC baja de 50k y me puedo acoplar otra vez, como siempre hay que mantener la cabeza fría.


----------



## TRYTON (7 Sep 2021)

Tu oportunidad @davitin


----------



## davitin (7 Sep 2021)

TRYTON dijo:


> Tu oportunidad @davitin



Tiene que bajar más, aún no puedo subir al tren.


----------



## TRYTON (7 Sep 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Tiene que bajar más, aún no puedo subir al tren.



-33% intradiadiario !!! Son hostias con dip de consumo rápido , estate atento


----------



## MetreroConDinero (7 Sep 2021)

Con cariño te digo que como no te subas ya, si que te vas a arrepentir....

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MetreroConDinero (7 Sep 2021)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> Parece que se viene corrección guapa, poco ha durado la alegría jaja
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi tostadora usando Tapatalk



Ahora sí que ha corregido jajajaja. Oye, tenías razón y lo reconozco

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jm666 (7 Sep 2021)

Mas que una corrección ha parecido una venganza, vaya hostya, xD


----------



## davitin (7 Sep 2021)

Hostia puta, ahora Bitfinex en mantenimiento, no funciona la página de logueo.


----------



## MetreroConDinero (7 Sep 2021)

Están todas igual. Bitpanda y Coinbase no finalizan las transacciones

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Big_Lanister (7 Sep 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Hostia puta, ahora Bitfinex en mantenimiento, no funciona la página de logueo.



uff a mi se me escapaba la mia, gracias a dios no subio tanto como iota. Pero ya estoy dentro con ganancias. 

Creo que voy a estar lo que queda de año sin hacer el gilipollas, no siempre se va a tener suerte. 

La verdad que vaya liada te ha ocurrido, justo cuando se le puso el turbazo con pipe bender y junta de la trocola arreglada en iota. Espero que puedas subirte pronto!


----------



## davitin (7 Sep 2021)

Big_Lanister dijo:


> uff a mi se me escapaba la mia, gracias a dios no subio tanto como iota. Pero ya estoy dentro con ganancias.
> 
> Creo que voy a estar lo que queda de año sin hacer el gilipollas, no siempre se va a tener suerte.
> 
> La verdad que vaya liada te ha ocurrido, justo cuando se le puso el turbazo con pipe bender y junta de la trocola arreglada en iota. Espero que puedas subirte pronto!



Espérate que BTC todavía está renqueteando, lo mismo tienen prevista una bajada más bestial aún y han clausurado los exchanges para que la peña no mueva ficha....a mi me beneficiaria mucho una bajada bestia (más que está).

En fin, que sea lo que tenga que ser.


----------



## davitin (7 Sep 2021)

Joder macho, otra vez subiendo y los exchanges chapados, esto no tiene puta gracia joder.


----------



## easyridergs (7 Sep 2021)

Las paradas para subirse al tren se están acabando.


----------



## HOOOR (7 Sep 2021)

Nostalgia dijo:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa en que momento me he salido soy retrasado




Lo dices por esto? Iota Foundation to support EU blockchain initiative


----------



## Frank_Frank (8 Sep 2021)

MetreroConDinero dijo:


> Ahora sí que ha corregido jajajaja. Oye, tenías razón y lo reconozco
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk



Se hablaba de ventas masivas para final de semana, un sell off en toda regla, la fundación ha vendido 15 Tiotas estos últimos días (de 960Ti en tesorería han pasado a 945Ti) y el volumen bajó mucho, eso es que, como siempre, la gente se adelantó a la noticia.

Esperemos que esto vuelva a la senda alcista


Enviado desde mi tostadora usando Tapatalk


----------



## jm666 (8 Sep 2021)

8:00 am, todo bajando y IOTA +10%, BTC empieza a caer y IOTA se mantiene, son muchas señales en pocos días, no había visto algo parecido en todo el año, espero no ser gafe diciendo esto pero creo que está pasando, hemos despertado a la bestia  

Si no hubiera pasado lo del Salvador creo que estaríamos mucho mas arriba, pero esto ya es pura especulación.

Suerte a todos.


----------



## Frank_Frank (8 Sep 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> 8:00 am, todo bajando y IOTA +10%, BTC empieza a caer y IOTA se mantiene, son muchas señales en pocos días, no había visto algo parecido en todo el año, espero no ser gafe diciendo esto pero creo que está pasando, hemos despertado a la bestia
> 
> Si no hubiera pasado lo del Salvador creo que estaríamos mucho mas arriba, pero esto ya es pura especulación.
> 
> Suerte a todos.



Iota y la maldición de Sísifo, cuando despierta viene bitcoin y lastra el despegue. De todas maneras se está portando bien, de cómo estaba hace una semana a cómo está hoy aún con el descalabro de Btc hay un gran avance. Sigo pensando que cuando Btc lo permita, iota superará su ATH histórico sin problema antes de acabar el año y 2022 será por fin el año de iota 


Enviado desde mi tostadora usando Tapatalk


----------



## jm666 (8 Sep 2021)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> Iota y la maldición de Sísifo, cuando despierta viene bitcoin y lastra el despegue. De todas maneras se está portando bien, de cómo estaba hace una semana a cómo está hoy aún con el descalabro de Btc hay un gran avance. Sigo pensando que cuando Btc lo permita, iota superará su ATH histórico sin problema antes de acabar el año y 2022 será por fin el año de iota
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi tostadora usando Tapatalk



Totalmente de acuerdo, es empezar a despegar y BTC se va abajo, pero en los últimos días algo ha cambiado, buen feeling , cruzando dedos. 

_Maldición de Sísifo:
_





_Como castigo, fue condenado a perder la vista y a empujar perpetuamente un peñasco gigante montaña arriba hasta la cima, sólo para que volviese a caer rodando hasta el valle, desde donde debía recogerlo y empujarlo nuevamente hasta la cumbre y así indefinidamente_

Jajaj, muy apropiado, espero que los dioses esta vez nos sean favorables xD


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Sep 2021)

Como ya dije, la cotizacion de iota me da un poco igual a corto y llegado setiembre valoraria. 

Creo q el proyecto va tomando cuerpo y su futuro es cada vez menos incierto, aunque hablar de plazos me parece inapropiado porque las cosas siempre llevan su tiempo.

Sigo, pues, en hold mis 20€ en iotas. Me gusta el proyecto.

Suerte a todos


----------



## itaka (8 Sep 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Como ya dije, la cotizacion de iota me da un poco igual a corto y llegado setiembre valoraria.
> 
> Creo q el proyecto va tomando cuerpo y su futuro es cada vez menos incierto, aunque hablar de plazos me parece inapropiado porque las cosas siempre llevan su tiempo.
> 
> ...



con la gran inversión que has hecho se nota la confianza en la moneda. 

cuando recojas beneficios podrás comprarte una cuantas bolsas de chetos.


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Sep 2021)

itaka dijo:


> con la gran inversión que has hecho se nota la confianza en la moneda.
> 
> cuando recojas beneficios podrás comprarte una cuantas bolsas de chetos.



"siempre le meto solo 20€". Lema burbujista


----------



## kpik (9 Sep 2021)

Chicos he estado desconectado. Ya se puede migrar de Trinity a chrisalys con ledger nano?


----------



## MetreroConDinero (11 Sep 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> No se puede decir que no desborde optimismo...
> Ver archivo adjunto 771458



Es decir, que nos toca un rally de escalada hasta final del Q1 2022? Vale, compro

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tito Pulo (11 Sep 2021)

No se puede decir que no desborde optimismo.


----------



## Azkenchack (11 Sep 2021)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Si, hay un mensaje o varios de otros en las paginas anteriores que lo han hecho.



Por cierto, yo ya hecho la migración y todo bien pero hay una cosa que me mosquea y es que me sale un mensaje abajo y a la derecha que pone "sus fondos pronto estarán disponibles"
¿Os sale el mismo mensaje?

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MetreroConDinero (13 Sep 2021)

Chavales, hoy va a ser un día duro. HODL hasta la muerte!

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (13 Sep 2021)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Por cierto, yo ya hecho la migración y todo bien pero hay una cosa que me mosquea y es que me sale un mensaje abajo y a la derecha que pone "sus fondos pronto estarán disponibles"
> ¿Os sale el mismo mensaje?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk



Aun no he migrado mis tokens, a ver si alguien te puede responder con criterio


----------



## Integer (13 Sep 2021)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Por cierto, yo ya hecho la migración y todo bien pero hay una cosa que me mosquea y es que me sale un mensaje abajo y a la derecha que pone "sus fondos pronto estarán disponibles"
> ¿Os sale el mismo mensaje?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk



Puedes poner una captura quitando la información relevante?

Yo no veo eso por ningún lado.


----------



## davitin (13 Sep 2021)

MetreroConDinero dijo:


> Chavales, hoy va a ser un día duro. HODL hasta la muerte!
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk



Sois unos linces.

Ves como nadie sabe nada?

Yo tan ricamente recomprando más abajo de donde vendi y aumentando mis iotas sin gastar un duro, por aquí me llamaban "pringao" y que perdía "el tren", "contigo empezó todo Davitin" y tal....quién es ahora el "pringao"? Quién es el que hace "trading Paco"? menos mal que no os hice ni puto caso, ahora todos callados como putas.


----------



## MetreroConDinero (13 Sep 2021)

No estamos callados, estamos esperando a que termines de echar la bilis para retomar el curso normal del hilo

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Diosa-Harley (13 Sep 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Sois unos linces.
> 
> Ves como nadie sabe nada?
> 
> Yo tan ricamente recomprando más abajo de donde vendi y aumentando mis iotas sin gastar un duro, por aquí me llamaban "pringao" y que perdía "el tren", "contigo empezó todo Davitin" y tal....quién es ahora el "pringao"? Quién es el que hace "trading Paco"? menos mal que no os hice ni puto caso, ahora todos callados como putas.



Has triunfao. El truco esta en olvidarse del password con un stop puesto y a ganar cash. Criptos siempre bajan


----------



## davitin (13 Sep 2021)

MetreroConDinero dijo:


> No estamos callados, estamos esperando a que termines de echar la bilis para retomar el curso normal del hilo
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk



Bilis ninguna, de hecho he salido ganando por no haceros ni puto caso, pero hace unos días yo era un pringao por haber vendido demasiado pronto y haberme perdido parte de la subida, con cachondeo de gran parte de los usuarios de este hilo (no de todos).

Ahora que la jugada me ha salido bien y los que os burlabais habéis quedado mal, lo mínimo es retractarse o directamente comerme la polla, que también lo podéis hacer.

La cuestión es que yo ahora tengo más iotas y vosotros tenéis menos pasta.

Esta no ha sido más que la enésima subida chusquera de Iota con posterior caída, siempre hacéis lo mismo, cuando sube un poco os creéis que se va a los 10 dólares de forma inminente y asoma la cabeza la miriada de cm del subforo, incluso dudo que muchos de los que habláis aquí estéis invirtiendo de verdad.


----------



## davitin (13 Sep 2021)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> Has triunfao. El truco esta en olvidarse del password con un stop puesto y a ganar cash. Criptos siempre bajan



Pues si, he triunfado, concretamente he aumentado un porcentaje de dos cifras mi cantidad total de iotas.

Tú que? Tienes menos pasta, no?


----------



## Azkenchack (13 Sep 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Puedes poner una captura quitando la información relevante?
> 
> Yo no veo eso por ningún lado.


----------



## Diosa-Harley (13 Sep 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Pues si, he triunfado, concretamente he aumentado un porcentaje de dos cifras mi cantidad total de iotas.
> 
> Tú que? Tienes menos pasta, no?



Si, cada dia mas pobre. No hay cash para todos


----------



## MetreroConDinero (13 Sep 2021)

Qué turra... Al ignore por pesao...

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Integer (13 Sep 2021)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 773792



Es posible que lo tengas en un ledger?

99% que viene por ahí.

EDITO:



Hay quien borrando y creando el perfil lo ha solucionado, hay quien tenía algún problema con proxy (los comandos para solventarlo están en el enlace).


----------



## cholesfer (13 Sep 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Pues si, he triunfado, concretamente he aumentado un porcentaje de dos cifras mi cantidad total de iotas.
> 
> Tú que? Tienes menos pasta, no?



Aquí todos hemos vendido en 2 para recomprar en 1.35.


----------



## batone79 (13 Sep 2021)

cholesfer dijo:


> Aquí todos hemos vendido en 2 para recomprar en 1.35.



Yo espero comprar cmo muy barato a 0,75 y como muy caro a 1..


----------



## Azkenchack (13 Sep 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Es posible que lo tengas en un ledger?
> 
> 99% que viene por ahí.
> 
> ...



Supongo que si instalo FireFly en otro ordenador y creo un nuevo perfil no debería salir ese mensaje....


----------



## Davi7 (13 Sep 2021)

Alguien ha conseguido migrar sus tokens de firefly a ledger? No hay manera de que encuentre mi balance!!?? 
Además que diantre es eso de índice de cuenta??? Toda la tarde y no hay manera!!
Alguna solución??


----------



## Azkenchack (13 Sep 2021)

Davi7 dijo:


> Alguien ha conseguido migrar sus tokens de firefly a ledger? No hay manera de que encuentre mi balance!!??
> Además que diantre es eso de índice de cuenta??? Toda la tarde y no hay manera!!
> Alguna solución??



Cuando creaste una cuenta en Trinity asignaste un índice. Por defecto es 0.


----------



## Azkenchack (13 Sep 2021)

Davi7 dijo:


> Alguien ha conseguido migrar sus tokens de firefly a ledger? No hay manera de que encuentre mi balance!!??
> Además que diantre es eso de índice de cuenta??? Toda la tarde y no hay manera!!
> Alguna solución??



¿Has seguido el tutorial? Si lo sigues, no tendrás problemas.


----------



## Davi7 (13 Sep 2021)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Cuando creaste una cuenta en Trinity asignaste un índice. Por defecto es 0.



Un índice??? No tengo ni idea!!
No puedo crear una desde 0 y enviar desde girefly a ledger?! Estoy perdido!
Gracias por responder!


----------



## Azkenchack (13 Sep 2021)

En Trinity tenias un indice, que por defecto es 0. Piede ser que lo cambiaras a otro numero.
Si no lo sabes, tendras que crear en Fireflay el indice O, e importar. Si con 0 no vale, creas el 1 e importas....así hasta que encuentres tu indice.
Nota: la transaccion no es inmediata...tarda un poco.
Si importas el indice O a Firefly y en Trinity no usabas el indice O, no hay migracion.
de la misma forma, si en Firefly creas el indice 8 y en Trinity tu cuenta tenia el indice 8, entonces si hay migracion aunque esta tarda

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Azkenchack (13 Sep 2021)

Esto es porque puedes tener una cuenta y esa cuenta la divides por ejemplo en 4. Entonces, tienes un indice O, 1, 2, 3.
imaginate que tienes 100Gi. Pues yo tendria cuatro subcuentas de 25Gi


Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Azkenchack (13 Sep 2021)

Davi7 dijo:


> Un índice??? No tengo ni idea!!
> No puedo crear una desde 0 y enviar desde girefly a ledger?! Estoy perdido!
> Gracias por responder!



No mandas de Firefly a Ledger sino de Trinity a Firefly.
Ledger no es una billetera...es la llave de tu billetera.
Ledger no almacena IOTAS. Si pierdes tu Ledger y no recuerdas las 24 palabras....ADIOS IOTAS (o cualquier otra cripto que sea gestionada por Ledger)
Yo, por eso tengo 2 Ledger, uno de ellos como backup. Y en papel, las 24 palabras....

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Davi7 (13 Sep 2021)

De Trinity a firefly? Pero no hice ya la migración a firefly? Que pinta de nuevo Trinity?


----------



## roseonly2020 (14 Sep 2021)

buena


----------



## Rytec (14 Sep 2021)

@Despotricador


----------



## Davi7 (14 Sep 2021)

Alguien sabe cómo averiguar el índice de cuenta? No me ni el 0 y he probado hasta 10!!! Estoy tratando de migrar de firefly a ledger y no hay manera!!! Me tiene harto Iota!!! Y sí no doy con ello como puedo evitarlo? Creando una cartera nueva y enviando las iotas a la nueva? Y cómo lohago? Halluda!


----------



## Ircapo (14 Sep 2021)

Davi7 dijo:


> Alguien sabe cómo averiguar el índice de cuenta? No me ni el 0 y he probado hasta 10!!! Estoy tratando de migrar de firefly a ledger y no hay manera!!! Me tiene harto Iota!!! Y sí no doy con ello como puedo evitarlo? Creando una cartera nueva y enviando las iotas a la nueva? Y cómo lohago? Halluda!



Tranquilo, a mi me pasó lo mismo y quedó solucionado.
Mira en trinity el índice. No actualices Trinity¡¡, porque dejarás de poder acceder. Si te falla, desconecta internet y entra en Trinity a buscar el índice.
Tal vez sí estés poniendo bien el índice, pero no actualiza porque tienes que salir de la app de iota en el ledger y volver entrar. Busca en este hilo unas páginas hacia atrás. Lo explicó muy bien @hoppe 




__





IOTA to the Moon II


Houston, tenemos un problema. La he liado con la migración a Firefly, alguien que controle y me pueda ayudar por privado porfa?? Los tenía en Ledger Nano x desde hace un huevo. El año pasado actualicé con Trinity. Instalo el Firefly, actualizo Ledger Live, sigo el vídeo, hasta el paso de meter...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Davi7 (14 Sep 2021)

Ircapo dijo:


> Tranquilo, a mi me pasó lo mismo y quedó solucionado.
> Mira en trinity el índice. No actualices Trinity¡¡, porque dejarás de poder acceder. Si te falla, desconecta internet y entra en Trinity a buscar el índice.
> Tal vez sí estés poniendo bien el índice, pero no actualiza porque tienes que salir de la app de iota en el ledger y volver entrar. Busca en este hilo unas páginas hacia atrás. Lo explicó muy bien @hoppe
> 
> ...



Pero si ya estoy en firefly!


----------



## Tito Pulo (15 Sep 2021)

Cada vez veo más posible que IOTA se quede sin despegar en este Bullrun.

Hemos tenido paciencia infinita con todo el drama que ya trae Iota de años.

Hemos continuado con la paciencia viendo cómo en verano de 2020 subía a las nubes todo lo relacionado con DEFI, después, BTC , ETH y muchísimas ALTS ... link entre ellas..
Luego vinieron escosistemas como DOT, UNISWAP, y muchas otras más,...
Seguimos con AAVE, AVAX, MATIC , FTM,y muchas otras que se van muy arriba...

..a todo esto IOTA paralizada o subiendo una miseria en comparación..... y llegó el momento de las memes ..desmadre en DOGE, Shiva, y no se cuántas mierdamascotas más que hicieron ricos a muchos...

Nosotros fieles a IOTA esperando nuestro momento...

En Mayo bajada importante del mercado y IOTA siendo de las que menos subió...fue de las que más cayó...aún así seguimos con la paciencia...

En verano a la maldita luna los juegos NFTs y nuevos forrados....cualquier proyecto que ponga cuatro monigotes ya se hace un x30...

Es cierto que algunos de los memes y de los juegos han bajado después...pero muchos habrán hecho dinero a espuertas..
La gran mayoría de Alts, ecosistemas y demás no han bajado...han seguido en la puta luna..

Y desde hace unas semanas vuelve el BULLRUN para muchas que si no habían subido poco en la primera parte de Bullrun ahora lo vuelven a reventar y vuelven a pasar sus máximos...

Todas esas ya están de nuevo arriba...y rebasando ATH una y otra vez...
Nos pasa Hedera, etc...

No tengo que explicar que Iota no tiene fuerza para como mínimo alcanzar el precio de 2,6 que alcanzó a principios de año...

Sigo con la paciencia por bandera ...pero esto no tiene otra palabra que lo califique que no sea DECEPCIONANTE.....se diga lo que se diga Iota está pasando por el Bullrun más brutal de la historia del mundo crypto sin pena ni gloria ..perdiendo puestos en CMC y una oportunidad para mostrarse al mundo..

Como he dicho... creo que habrá que dejarlo para el siguiente ciclo alcista..
En 2024 o quién sabe.


----------



## MetreroConDinero (15 Sep 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Cada vez veo más posible que IOTA se quede sin despegar en este Bullrun.
> 
> Hemos tenido paciencia infinita con todo el drama que ya trae Iota de años.
> 
> ...



Yo tengo tres hijos así que imagina la paciencia que desbordo, y con IOTA pues igual, a estas alturas no me bajo, no vaya a liarla como otros... Pese a ello ves algún ejemplo como ELROND con la misma capitalización que IOTA con un valor de 230$ y te tiras por un puente....

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Integer (15 Sep 2021)

Cosa importante, actualización de las políticas de binance: 

Los permisos de las cuentas de los *usuarios existentes* que aún no hayan completado la verificación intermedia pasarán a ser de "Solo retiro", y únicamente podrán usar los servicios de retiro, cancelación de órdenes, cierre de posiciones y reembolso. Esto se llevará a cabo en fases para minimizar la interrupción de la experiencia del usuario, desde hoy hasta el *19 de octubre de 2021 a las 00:00 a. m. (UTC)*. Se les informará con más detalle directamente a los usuarios existentes. Una vez que los usuarios completen la verificación intermedia, podrán retomar el acceso completo a los productos y servicios de Binance.
¿Estamos entendiendo igual que las cuentas no verificadas no van a poder tradear?









Actualizaciones de los servicios de Binance | Binance Support


Compañeros binancieros:Binance revisa sus productos y servicios de manera continua para determinar cambios y mejoras a la luz de los estándares de cumplimiento a nivel mundial en constante evolució...




www.binance.com


----------



## easyridergs (15 Sep 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Cada vez veo más posible que IOTA se quede sin despegar en este Bullrun.
> 
> Hemos tenido paciencia infinita con todo el drama que ya trae Iota de años.
> 
> ...



No se para que coño te comes la cabeza, vende y a correr, otros las comprará.


----------



## Harrymorgan (15 Sep 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Cada vez veo más posible que IOTA se quede sin despegar en este Bullrun.
> 
> Hemos tenido paciencia infinita con todo el drama que ya trae Iota de años.
> 
> ...




Iota es un proyecto para comprar ahora y olvidarse. A lo mejor despega en un año, o en dos o un 5.


----------



## Davi7 (15 Sep 2021)

La idea es buena y también hay nuevos proyectos como iotex. Pero iota desde la barra del bar está dormido por no decir estirando la pata. Y mira que quién la diríge parece tener el beneficio de la UE. Para implementar el € digital o para lo del pasaporte covid también sonó.
Tengo poco en iota pero el día que me harte...
Y mira que otros proyectos como ADA va lento en su despegue pero al menos no paran de hacer cosas o al menos puedes hacer staking...


----------



## Integer (16 Sep 2021)

Hay un GAP terrible en el precio de IOTA entre binance.com y binance.us

Unos $0.2

Estoy muy tentado de ser malote


----------



## easyridergs (16 Sep 2021)

Todavía está SOLANA con la red parada?


----------



## Tito Pulo (16 Sep 2021)

Pues supongo que con todo lo que ya llevo aguantando en la maravilla tecnológica está, no me queda otra que continuar asqueado un tiempo más.

Y deberías saber que en un foro se expresa libremente la opinión y siempre que se haga con respeto no creo que nadie deba decir a nadie a lo que tiene o no derecho.

Al igual que nos tenemos que tragar previsiones de precios en la luna y vaticinios extratosfericos para corto , medio o largo plazo...( los he leído de todo tipo y nadie se queja ni dice nada al respecto,precisamente por eso , por respeto)
Pues si alguien viene y dice que IOTA en cuanto a evolución del precio es la mierda más grande que se ha visto en todo lo que llevamos de Bullrun pues creo que está en el mismo derecho....con la salvedad de que el primero que tanto vaticinaba está fallando o mintiendo ( y a largo ya veremos ya que de momento no se puede saber)...pero el segundo simple y llanamente está diciendo una verdad como un castillo de grande, nada más que la realidad.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (16 Sep 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Pues supongo que con todo lo que ya llevo aguantando en la maravilla tecnológica está, no me queda otra que continuar asqueado un tiempo más.
> 
> Y deberías saber que en un foro se expresa libremente la opinión y siempre que se haga con respeto no creo que nadie deba decir a nadie a lo que tiene o no derecho.
> 
> ...



Venimos al mundo a sufrir y a llorar. Y si eres de IOTA, mas todavia.


----------



## cholesfer (17 Sep 2021)

Le ha dado por subir hoy.


----------



## jm666 (17 Sep 2021)

cholesfer dijo:


> Le ha dado por subir hoy.



Sí joder, últimamente está como una puta cabra.

Alguna noticia, evento o algo que destacar hoy?


----------



## cholesfer (17 Sep 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Sí joder, últimamente está como una puta cabra.
> 
> Alguna noticia, evento o algo que destacar hoy?



Igual davitin vendió ayer, no se.


----------



## jm666 (17 Sep 2021)

Holdddddd !!!! xD


----------



## Integer (17 Sep 2021)

No quiero decir que estemos despegando.

Pero esto que está haciendo es muy raro.


----------



## MetreroConDinero (17 Sep 2021)

Yo estoy muy pendiente de finales de mes cuando la FED haga público que no sube los tipos de interés, porque no los va a subir, y la gente correrá a refugiar su dinero de la inflación en las crypto, y chutaremos para arriba por lo menos la primera semana de octubre, luego ya se verá. Apuesto por ello 

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Frank_Frank (18 Sep 2021)

Aún hay gente que cree en Iota jaja, esto ha tenido que ver con la subida de hoy


Enviado desde mi tostadora usando Tapatalk


----------



## MetreroConDinero (18 Sep 2021)

Peor es creer en el Atlético de Madrid y mira la cantidad de socios, hinchas y simpatizantes que tiene. Pues IOTA lo mismo.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Frank_Frank (18 Sep 2021)

Jaja yo también creo en iota, soy como los del atlético 


Enviado desde mi tostadora usando Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (18 Sep 2021)

Tolai el que no haya vendido en 1.75.


----------



## javier445 (18 Sep 2021)

Criptollorones!!!!


----------



## Tito Pulo (18 Sep 2021)

Es que no entiendo dónde está la dificultad para entenderlo..

- Yo soy el único responsable de mis inversiones?
Es una evidencia que jamás he negado y siempre he asumido ,.no creo que se tenga ni tan siquiera que comentar.

- Debería de haber comprado cualquiera de las 500 monedas que han subido muchísimo más que Iota?
Es otra evidencia..solo hay que mirar las revalorizaciónes ,..es que es muy sencillo ..es algo que no se puede discutir.
Si no lo hice es porque confiaba en Iota más que en esas otras.... pero queda muy claro que fue un error.

- Tendría que vender ahora y pasar mi dinero a esos otros proyectos.?
A estas alturas como comprenderás eso no tiene sentido...ya que esas han multiplicado por 1000 mientras que IOTA no ha hecho una castaña...y solo por probabilidades espero que en algún momento le toque a IOTA.
También tengo que decir que eso mismo pensaba en Agosto....y resulta que han vuelto a multiplicar las mismas y Iota sigue paralizada.

- Por qué algunas veces hablo en plural.?
Disculpa ...en eso no me había dado cuenta...pero imagino que todos los inversores de IOTA quieren que su precio suba....y no que sea la última mierda del CMC.

Como dije ....igual que muchos ponen cuando quieren que IOTA llegará a 40, 50 o 100 dólares..este año, el próximo o en 2025..
Pues yo simplemente leo una realidad como el CMC y digo la verdad de lo que hasta ahora a pasado...que Iota está del 40 al 50 y que no ha tenido fuerza ni tan siquiera para llegar a su ATH...del que estamos a 5 dólares..+-.


----------



## Registrador (18 Sep 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Tolai el que no haya vendido en 1.75.



Tolai los que tradean. No aprendeis.


----------



## davitin (20 Sep 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> Tolai los que tradean. No aprendeis.



Lo que tú digas.

Hoy hemos tocado los 1.28.

Todo está saliendo a pedir de Davitin.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (24 Sep 2021)




----------



## Locoderemate (24 Sep 2021)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


>



Pues parece q viene guantazo para el mundo crypto. China hace de las suyas...

Y no, no vendo mis 20€ de iotas


----------



## MetreroConDinero (24 Sep 2021)

En mi grupo de hodlers hemos hodleado hasta la muerte. Aquí no se vende ni 1€ de iotas!

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Integer (26 Sep 2021)

Nos vamos a $1,05 señores, pongan sus órdenes de compra.

No financial advice.


----------



## orbeo (26 Sep 2021)

Bueno, por lo menos no hemos vuelto al 0,25


----------



## Integer (26 Sep 2021)

orbeo dijo:


> Bueno, por lo menos no hemos vuelto al 0,25



*Todavía no.*

Pero la cuestión es si en caso de llegar otra vez le meteríais lo gordo.


----------



## orbeo (26 Sep 2021)

Integer dijo:


> *Todavía no.*
> 
> Pero la cuestión es si en caso de llegar otra vez le meteríais lo gordo.



NO


----------



## Azkenchack (26 Sep 2021)

Integer dijo:


> *Todavía no.*
> 
> Pero la cuestión es si en caso de llegar otra vez le meteríais lo gordo.



Depende de tu perfil y de las prisas.
Si eres inversor y crees en el proyecto, SI. 
Si eres especulador y te da lo mismo una que otra, NO
Yo como inversor, ya he llegado a mi límite. No le meto más no porque no crea en el proyecto sino porque ya tengo suficientes IOTAS. Además, viendo como ha evolucionado con respecto a otras, proyectos que quedan en humo, lios internos...., tampoco me arriesgo. Puedo vender ahora mismo con ganancias pero me mantengo firme y pensando que algún dia llegará lejos. ¿Cuando? No tengo prisa. Es cierto que me gustaría que el año que viene llegase a 10 o a 20 pero si llega a 50 dentro de cinco años, me daria por satisfecho. Si al final, llega a 0 o desaparece, habría perdido una cantidad de dinero que para unos les parecería mucho, para otros una miseria pero para mi, un dinero que ni me saca de rico ni me saca de pobre.

Resumiendo: si tu objetivo es tener una buena jubilación, SI. En cambio, si tu objetivo es dejar de remar...NO


----------



## easyridergs (26 Sep 2021)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Depende de tu perfil y de las prisas.
> Si eres inversor y crees en el proyecto, SI.
> Si eres especulador y te da lo mismo una que otra, NO
> Yo como inversor, ya he llegado a mi límite. No le meto más no porque no crea en el proyecto sino porque ya tengo suficientes IOTAS. Además, viendo como ha evolucionado con respecto a otras, proyectos que quedan en humo, lios internos...., tampoco me arriesgo. Puedo vender ahora mismo con ganancias pero me mantengo firme y pensando que algún dia llegará lejos. ¿Cuando? No tengo prisa. Es cierto que me gustaría que el año que viene llegase a 10 o a 20 pero si llega a 50 dentro de cinco años, me daria por satisfecho. Si al final, llega a 0 o desaparece, habría perdido una cantidad de dinero que para unos les parecería mucho, para otros una miseria pero para mi, un dinero que ni me saca de rico ni me saca de pobre.
> ...



Comparto plenamente lo que dices. Aunque añado que dudo muchísimo que se vaya a cero, si con todo lo que ha pasado ya no se ha ido, ahora ya no se va a ir. También digo que ahora mismo el precio es lo de menos, un ejemplo es Solana, con la chapuza del colapso de su red aun la tenemos en el top 10, o Avalanche que no sirve para nada y la han pumpeando a lo bestia por que sí. Este mercado está demasiado controlado por los dueños de tether y les suda el desarrollo técnico, les encanta el pumpeo loco y a pillar incautos.

Vamos a ver si pasamos a la siguiente ronda para crear el DLT europeo y mientras consolidamos la parte técnica. Todo apunta a que este otoño/invierno va a ser muy intenso. Probablemente bajen las cotizaciones de todas las criptos debido al efecto Evergrande, ya se ha visto una pequeña retirada de tether, y puede que aumente a medida que se incrementen las necesidades de liquidez, pero los que creemos en los fundamentales nos vamos a mantener quietos aguantando el chaparrón, por que ahora más que nunca el NOM va a entrar en tropel en nuestras vidas, y solo el que sepa aguantar entrará en el Olimpo de la nueva era que estamos a punto de comenzar. Nueva era que se caracterizará por la abundancia para unos pocos y la escasez para la mayoría, que por otro lado constituye la vuelta a lo de siempre y el fin del café para todos a base de FIAT.


----------



## Integer (29 Sep 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Nos vamos a $1,05 señores, pongan sus órdenes de compra.
> 
> No financial advice.



$1,0424.

Pongan sus órdenes de venta con un % asumible.

No financial advice.


----------



## Integer (1 Oct 2021)

Rozando $1,3

Aún queda por recuperar respecto a BTC. Buena oportunidad estos días para sacarse un 30% sabrosón.


----------



## Tito Pulo (3 Oct 2021)

Hasta Tezos está ya en su ATH..
Ponerse los gráficos en semanal en decenas y decenas de proyectos y después ver el de IOTA es poco menos que una tortura.

Algo, AVAX, Luna, Solana,FTM,HBar, ATOM, Waves, IOTX, Matic, AXIE... etc,etc.....
Y desgraciadamente me podría tirar así hasta pasado mañana enumerando proyectos que han reventado una y otra vez sus ATH...

Mientras la maravilla tecnológica esta sigue a 5 dólares del suyo....

Paciencia no es una palabra que ya se pueda ajustar a lo que un Holder de Iota está teniendo que soportar....se queda muy pero que muy corta..


----------



## easyridergs (3 Oct 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Hasta Tezos está ya en su ATH..
> Ponerse los gráficos en semanal en decenas y decenas de proyectos y después ver el de IOTA es poco menos que una tortura.
> 
> Algo, AVAX, Luna, Solana,FTM,HBar, ATOM, Waves, IOTX, Matic, AXIE... etc,etc.....
> ...



Pues coño, haber comprado Tezos, mira si es fácil.


----------



## Azkenchack (3 Oct 2021)

¿También NANO está en su ATH? ¿O solamente te fijas en las que no has metido ni un $?
Pues ya sabes, sal de IOTA, y métete en aquellas que creas que van a petarlo.
El mundo cripto está lleno de oportunidades. Con el tiempo, te darás cuenta que a la hora de invertir, no existe ni la buena ni la mala suerte....solamente en haber invertido de forma sabia o de forma estúpida.



Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## efecto_dragui (3 Oct 2021)

Bueno, tras algunos problemillas, por fin he podido migrar las miotitas desde trinity a firefly. Ahora, viendo el follon que ha sido guardarlas con el ledger, estaba pensando en enviarlas a un exchange. El tema es que los dos que me dan mas "confianza", coinbase y kraken, aun no las aceptan, asi que me gustaria conocer alternativas mas o menos fiables (y que no sean Binance....). 

Alguna recomendación??


----------



## Azkenchack (3 Oct 2021)

efecto_dragui dijo:


> Bueno, tras algunos problemillas, por fin he podido migrar las miotitas desde trinity a firefly. Ahora, viendo el follon que ha sido guardarlas con el ledger, estaba pensando en enviarlas a un exchange. El tema es que los dos que me dan mas "confianza", coinbase y kraken, aun no las aceptan, asi que me gustaria conocer alternativas mas o menos fiables (y que no sean Binance....).
> 
> Alguna recomendación??



El mejor "exchange" se llama Ledger Nano

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bubba_zanetti (4 Oct 2021)

IOTA News


----------



## efecto_dragui (4 Oct 2021)

efecto_dragui dijo:


> Bueno, tras algunos problemillas, por fin he podido migrar las miotitas desde trinity a firefly. Ahora, viendo el follon que ha sido guardarlas con el ledger, estaba pensando en enviarlas a un exchange. El tema es que los dos que me dan mas "confianza", coinbase y kraken, aun no las aceptan, asi que me gustaria conocer alternativas mas o menos fiables (y que no sean Binance....).
> 
> Alguna recomendación??



Me autocito, y creo que utilizaré Bitpanda (lo estaba comparando con eToro) por estar domiciliado en Austria y cumplir la normativa de medos de pagos P2D2...


----------



## khalil (5 Oct 2021)

Mirad, una cosa más, además de las técnicas, que me hace creer en el proyecto a largo plazo es como la empresa sigue creciendo a un ritmo vertiginoso.

Si entrais en algunas de las webs de altcoins o directamente no tienen pagina de empleo o no están buscando ningúin perfil o como mucho uno.

Entrando en la pagina de empleo de IOTA, te encuentras esto: 









Current Openings


Take a look at the current openings at IOTA Foundation




iota.bamboohr.com






*Current Openings*
Thanks for checking out our job openings. See something that interests you? Apply here.

Communications
Senior Designer
Remote

Communications
A Tiempo Completo
Social Media Copywriter
Remote

Communications
A Tiempo Completo
Working Student - Social Media
Remote

Communications
Internal
Ingeniería
(Senior) DevOps Engineer
remote

Ingeniería
A Tiempo Completo
(Senior) Embedded Engineer
Remote

Ingeniería
Internal
App Developer - Firefly
remote

Ingeniería
A Tiempo Completo
Mobile App Developer (Android and/or iOS) - Firefly
remote

Ingeniería
A Tiempo Completo
Senior Software Engineer - Go
Remote

Ingeniería
Internal
Site Reliability Engineer
remote

Ingeniería
A Tiempo Completo
Software Engineer, Client libraries - Rust
Remote

Ingeniería
A Tiempo Completo
Market Adoption
Grant Writer
Remote

Market Adoption
A Tiempo Completo
Product Owner / Researcher - East Africa
remote

Market Adoption
Contratista
Strategic Analyst
Remote

Market Adoption
A Tiempo Completo
Technical Analyst & Project Lead
Remote

Market Adoption
A Tiempo Completo
Recursos Humanos
(Senior) Talent Acquisition Manager
Remote

Recursos Humanos
A Tiempo Completo
HR Administrator
remote

Recursos Humanos
Internal
Head of People and Culture
remote

Recursos Humanos
A Tiempo Completo
People Operations Administrator
Remote

Recursos Humanos
Internal
Política de privacidad  · Términos de servicio · © 2008–2021 BambooHR Todos los derechos reservados.
Enviar solicitud


----------



## jm666 (5 Oct 2021)

khalil dijo:


> Mirad, una cosa más, además de las técnicas, que me hace creer en el proyecto a largo plazo es como la empresa sigue creciendo a un ritmo vertiginoso.
> 
> Si entrais en algunas de las webs de altcoins o directamente no tienen pagina de empleo o no están buscando ningúin perfil o como mucho uno.
> 
> ...



No dicen cuanto pagan xD


----------



## Jacco Maccaco (5 Oct 2021)

MUCHAS CRISTOS (ALTS) SON COMO UNA TIA QUE TIENE ABRIGO DE BISON PERO NO TIENE BRAGAS

IOTA TIENE LAS BRAGAS, PERO DE MOMENTO LE FALTA EL ABRIGO DE BISON


----------



## LUIS MARIN (5 Oct 2021)

Será cojonuda pero en el puesto 45


----------



## cholesfer (5 Oct 2021)

Jacco Maccaco dijo:


> MUCHAS CRISTOS (ALTS) SON COMO UNA TIA QUE TIENE ABRIGO DE BISON PERO NO TIENE BRAGAS
> 
> IOTA TIENE LAS BRAGAS, PERO DE MOMENTO LE FALTA EL ABRIGO DE BISON



Ahora para el invierno prefiero estar sin las bragas.


----------



## davitin (5 Oct 2021)

Parece que Iota ya no da más de sí, se ha quedado muy rezagada con BTC a más de 50k....ha perdido la ventaja que había ganado, típico de iota.


----------



## jm666 (5 Oct 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Parece que Iota ya no da más de sí, se ha quedado muy rezagada con BTC a más de 50k....ha perdido la ventaja que había ganado, típico de iota.



IOTA es mu lista, sabe que BTC va a caer y por eso no sube xD (desde la barra del bar)


----------



## jm666 (6 Oct 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> IOTA es mu lista, sabe que BTC va a caer y por eso no sube xD (desde la barra del bar)



me autocito, porque como siempre que hablo sucede lo contrario, pero espero que si la montaña no va a iota iota irá a la montaña xDDD


----------



## Integer (6 Oct 2021)

De hace unas horas:









These 15 little-known and undervalued tokens could experience an ether-style surge due to significant developer interest, according to Bank of America


Bank of America listed 15 altcoins that could be set to follow ether in surging, based on a high level of developer interest.




www-businessinsider-com.translate.goog


----------



## jm666 (6 Oct 2021)

Integer dijo:


> De hace unas horas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me quedo con esta parte:

*15 altcoins para comprar*
_ 
El equipo de Shah identificó 15 monedas potencialmente infravaloradas, según sus aplicaciones técnicas y el interés de los desarrolladores._




pero centralizada?
_
*IOTA* es una moneda *centralizada *que logra consenso sin usar tarifas y se usa para procesar microtransacciones. Ha recibido algunas críticas por su diseño inusual, pero actualmente lo utilizan casi 500 desarrolladores._


----------



## Integer (7 Oct 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Me quedo con esta parte:
> 
> *15 altcoins para comprar*
> _
> ...



*Hasta que se produzca el coordicidio es centralizada*.

Búsqueda de repositorios en GITHUB por palabra clave:

TEZOS: *1213 *repositorios.
The graph: *37297 *repositorios, pero es un término que conduce a resultados muy dispares.
IOTA: *4105 *repositorios.
Near protocol: *170 *repositorios.
EOS: *8062 *repositorios.
Stellar: *6804 *repositorios, con mucho resultado no crypto.
Monero: *2173 *repositorios.
Ethereum classic: *174 *repositorios.
Filecoin: *776 *repositorios.
NEO: *45326 *repositorios, con mucho resultado no crypto.
Cosmos: *8045 *repositorios, con mucho resultado no crypto.
Waves: *18655 *repositorios, con mucho resultado no crypto.
Tron: *9646 *repositorios.
Fantom: *754 *repositorios.
Internet computer: *1328 *repositorios, con mucho resultado no crypto.


----------



## Jacco Maccaco (7 Oct 2021)

cholesfer dijo:


> Ahora para el invierno prefiero estar sin las bragas.



SIN BRAGAS NO SE PUEDE ESTAR NUNCA

IOTA ES POSIBLE QUE ALGUN DIA NO DEMASIADO LEJANO

TENGA EL ABRIGO DE BISON


----------



## bubba_zanetti (8 Oct 2021)

Van a hacer una plataforma de juegos? Sabéis algo de esto?


----------



## jm666 (8 Oct 2021)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Van a hacer una plataforma de juegos? Sabéis algo de esto?



nada pero suena bien, juegos + red + plataforma de pagos en uno?


----------



## bubba_zanetti (8 Oct 2021)

posible tokenización?


----------



## Registrador (8 Oct 2021)

Jacco Maccaco dijo:


> IOTA TIENE LAS BRAGAS, PERO DE MOMENTO LE FALTA EL ABRIGO DE BISON



Iota no tiene bragas, si no pañales. Después de 5 años sigue sin funcionar, y necesita un coordinador para que la red no se caiga. 5 años en cripto es una vida.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (8 Oct 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> Iota no tiene bragas, si no pañales. Después de 5 años sigue sin funcionar, y necesita un coordinador para que la red no se caiga. 5 años en cripto es una vida.



Yo quiero creer que hará algo


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Oct 2021)

Que basura de cripto.....mucho lilili y poco lalala.....


----------



## Registrador (8 Oct 2021)

Hex funciona desde el día 1 sin problemas. 2 años y medio sin el más mínimo problema. Iota? Sigue necesitando coordinador, la wallet oficial hackeada, con el cambio a fiefly gente perdiendo su dinero, exchanges que no han hecho la transición a la nueva red y la gente pillada, líos entre los fundadores, un fundadores quedándose con las iotas de los usuarios... Sigo?


----------



## itaka (8 Oct 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> Hex funciona desde el día 1 sin problemas. 2 años y medio sin el más mínimo problema. Iota? Sigue necesitando coordinador, la wallet oficial hackeada, con el cambio a fiefly gente perdiendo su dinero, exchanges que no han hecho la transición a la nueva red y la gente pillada, líos entre los fundadores, un fundadores quedándose con las iotas de los usuarios... Sigo?



vaya panorama, 
hay que ser justos, iota no funciona como esperabamos.
Todo son promesas y poco materilizado. 

Sin embargo, confio y espero que por alguna chorrada máxima se ponga de moda y nos permita salir por patas sin palmar mucho al cambio con btc


----------



## bubba_zanetti (8 Oct 2021)

itaka dijo:


> vaya panorama,
> hay que ser justos, iota no funciona como esperabamos.
> Todo son promesas y poco materilizado.
> 
> Sin embargo, confio y espero que por alguna chorrada máxima se ponga de moda y nos permita salir por patas sin palmar mucho al cambio con btc



Es una opción, Elon come to me


----------



## jm666 (8 Oct 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> Hex funciona desde el día 1 sin problemas. 2 años y medio sin el más mínimo problema. Iota? Sigue necesitando coordinador, la wallet oficial hackeada, con el cambio a fiefly gente perdiendo su dinero, exchanges que no han hecho la transición a la nueva red y la gente pillada, líos entre los fundadores, un fundadores quedándose con las iotas de los usuarios... Sigo?



me cago en su puta madre, tanto negro y tanta empoderada NWO y no saben crear una puta red de mierda, lo único que les salva es que están metidos hasta el hocico en la puta agenda 2030 o lo que sea que es.


----------



## barborico (8 Oct 2021)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Van a hacer una plataforma de juegos? Sabéis algo de esto?



Decidiendo el nombre antes de tener nada

IOTA style


----------



## Tito Pulo (8 Oct 2021)

Como es muy normal , muchos inversores de Iota están decepcionados.
Al parecer no soy únicamente yo.
Como digo es completamente lógico,.
todos pensábamos que con Chrysalis ya llegarían los anuncios de nuevos e importantes acuerdos,...todo iba a dar un cambio radical desde entonces...y resulta que seguimos igual..ni nuevos partners, ni nuevos Exchanges.

Cualquier mierda se mete en Coinbase pero Iota al parecer jamás lo hará.
A mí no me importa que dentro de 30 años hayan conseguido algo grande...no creo que nadie invierta pensando en 2040/2050...

Parece claro que la segunda parte del Bullrun ha comenzado...y que muchísimas ALTS vuelven a volar...mientras que Iota sigue languideciendo a 5 dólares de su ATH.

Cada vez parece cada vez más claro que para este mercado bullish IOTA no va ha llegar...


----------



## orbeo (8 Oct 2021)

En que exchanges sobrevive esta mierda? Recuerdo que Bitfinex, pero no sé si salió en alguno más. Es por mandarlas a tpc en cuanto esto estire un poco más.


----------



## jm666 (8 Oct 2021)

a mí me da q también, pero no quería decir nada porque siempre que hablo la cago xDD

pero no es normal, xrp, iota y vet deberían estar mas arriba, o bien el dinero ha ido a shiba y btc solamente y luego deberían subir estas tres, o al menos alguna de ellas, o es que saben q btc va a caer. por lo que ha ido sucediendo los meses pasados yo creo que BTC se viene abajo.(desde la barra del bar y bebido  )


----------



## Registrador (8 Oct 2021)

orbeo dijo:


> En que exchanges sobrevive esta mierda? Recuerdo que Bitfinex, pero no sé si salió en alguno más. Es por mandarlas a tpc en cuanto esto estire un poco más.



En abril de este año con el cambio a la nueva red, en coinfalcon (un exchange angloholades) pasaron de adaptarse a la nueva red y quitaron Iota de su exchange y dieron, ojo, 1 día a sus usuarios para que sacaran de allí iota. Hubo mucha mucha gente que no lo hizo y perdió sus iotas para siempre. Tal cuál.


----------



## orbeo (8 Oct 2021)

Pero cómo que varios meses? Si llevamos desde mitad de 2017 con el SOON


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (8 Oct 2021)

No creo que volvamos a ver BTC por debajo de $30K, todavia hay gente esperando a que baje de 10K


----------



## Tito Pulo (8 Oct 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> a mí me da q también, pero no quería decir nada porque siempre que hablo la cago xDD
> 
> pero no es normal, xrp, iota y vet deberían estar mas arriba, o bien el dinero ha ido a shiba y btc solamente y luego deberían subir estas tres, o al menos alguna de ellas, o es que saben q btc va a caer. por lo que ha ido sucediendo los meses pasados yo creo que BTC se viene abajo.(desde la barra del bar y bebido  )



A ver si lo pillo....
Como saben que BTC va a caer...y por eso Iota no sube...sin en cambio cincuenta mil monedas si lo hacen.
Y claro Iota no sube ahora con BTC subiendo...pero ya sabemos que como caiga a los 30k Iota se va al 0,5 mínimo.

Pues no encuentro la lógica ni el sentido a esto la verdad....

Y que sea bueno que Iota no suba pues tampoco lo veo....ya que eso lo único que indica es que no han logrado nada aún...
Y entiendo que si subiera como un cohete sería porque ya está el producto fetem...

Salvando alguna excepción normalmente es así como ocurre.


----------



## jm666 (8 Oct 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> A ver si lo pillo....
> Como saben que BTC va a caer...y por eso Iota no sube...sin en cambio cincuenta mil monedas si lo hacen.
> Y claro Iota no sube ahora con BTC subiendo...pero ya sabemos que como caiga a los 30k Iota se va al 0,5 mínimo.
> 
> ...



me baso en las observaciones que he hecho, nada serio, pero no es solo IOTA tambien xrp o vet , ahora el dinero parece que solo va a btc o shiba, pero por lo que he ido viendo pueden pasar dos cosas , que cuando se calme btc suban estas 3 o que btc se venga abajo. pero desde ya te digo que no es nada que puede comprobar/demostrar simplemente magufadas mias si las quiere sllamar así 


hace solo unos dias iota subio casi a su ATH anual con BTC mucho mas bajo, ahora no les da la gana subirla, alguna razón hay ahi, yo solo pienso en que razones puede haber.

y esto es y ha sido independiente de si iota es buena o si vale para algo o todo lo contrario.


----------



## easyridergs (8 Oct 2021)

Vended ya insensatos !!!!!!!!


----------



## jm666 (8 Oct 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> Vended ya insensatos !!!!!!!!



ponte a currar mamonnn xDDD

para cuando el coordicide ????


----------



## easyridergs (8 Oct 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> ponte a currar mamonnn xDDD
> 
> para cuando el coordicide ????



Nunca, vended ya coño !!!!!!!!!


----------



## jm666 (8 Oct 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> Nunca, vended ya coño !!!!!!!!!



no voy a vender, voy a tener que echar un puto curriculo para haceros el puto trabajo coño !!


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Oct 2021)

Aburren a las ovejas, Dom es un jeta, ya le tengo muy calado. A ver si al menos sacan los contratos inteligentes y el niño rata anuncia algo gordo.


----------



## easyridergs (10 Oct 2021)

ISO 20022









ISO 20022 Crypto List: 5 Compliant Names That Will Benefit as Fed Adopts New Format


Those following the recent Federal Reserve Board announcement may want to know more about the ISO 20022 Crypto List circulating today.




investorplace.com


----------



## Bob Page (10 Oct 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> ISO 20022
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ojo


----------



## Pepetangle (10 Oct 2021)

Pues si.....ojito con esta noticia, si!!!!
Al final la "centralización" nos va a venir hasta bien!!!


----------



## Gian Gastone (10 Oct 2021)

a que se debe este último arreón, se va definitivamente a la mierda?¿.


----------



## jm666 (10 Oct 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> a que se debe este último arreón, se va definitivamente a la mierda?¿.



siempre sube cuando BTC sube, no es nada raro, unas veces se adelanta y otras se espera a que consolide 

debería subir mas incluso ...


----------



## Integer (10 Oct 2021)

Con volver en esta subida a 3000 satoshis me doy con un canto en los dientes.

3500 ideal.

Ya si pasa de ahí, pues por pedir que no quede, volvamos a los 30k, que va a ser que no.


----------



## Integer (10 Oct 2021)

No, no. Me refiero a IOTA 30k satoshis.


----------



## easyridergs (11 Oct 2021)




----------



## easyridergs (11 Oct 2021)




----------



## orbeo (11 Oct 2021)

Lo nunca visto oiga


----------



## orbeo (11 Oct 2021)

Todos las mierdas bajando y nuestra SOON coin subiendo


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Oct 2021)

orbeo dijo:


> Todos las mierdas bajando y nuestra SOON coin subiendo



Parece que ha comprado un grupo de mafiosos de Hong Kong.


----------



## jm666 (11 Oct 2021)

orbeo dijo:


> Todos las mierdas bajando y nuestra SOON coin subiendo



yo veo todo subiendo, BTC sube IOTA sube?? ...


----------



## Frank_Frank (11 Oct 2021)

Cuando Iota de la campanada (que la dará) acordaos de tener champán bien frío en la nevera. Yo mis 20€ de inversión los veo en 2000€ para 2023


Enviado desde mi tostadora usando Tapatalk


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (12 Oct 2021)

JAJAJAJA.....son 100 x100 bombardeables....


----------



## Integer (13 Oct 2021)

Pues se ha quedado buen día...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## jm666 (14 Oct 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Pues se ha quedado buen día...



pensabas que iba a peor?


----------



## Registrador (14 Oct 2021)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


>



En vez de estar asistiendo a las mierdas de los funcis de la UE podrian ponerse a currar un poco.

"Semana europea de la economia social" su puta madre, que ganas de vomitar


----------



## Locoderemate (15 Oct 2021)

La fundicion debe estar quemando iotas a saco para pagar sus chorradas nwo


----------



## itaka (15 Oct 2021)

q puto asco de moneda, 

a ver si pega algún rebote bueno y puedo salir minimizando perdidas. ya me conformo perder sólo 50% respecto btc.


----------



## Locoderemate (15 Oct 2021)

Tb podrhia ser que nuevas ballenas quieren entrar en iota y echar a los holders. Para eso hay que hacerles, antes, sitio.

Ademas, @easyridergs tiene razon: el mundo crypto, lejos de ser descentralizado y bla, bla, esta dominado por varios sectores, desde mineros a exchanges. ¿Por que tantos exchanges, como coinbase, no han listado iota o han puesto palos a las ruedas como binance????? Pq con iota funcionando se les acaba el pastel.

En todo caso, si no lo veis claro vended y ya esta. Yo al proyecto lo veo bien d momento, asi que mantengo mis 20€ invertidos.


----------



## Registrador (15 Oct 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Tb podrhia ser que nuevas ballenas quieren entrar en iota


----------



## jm666 (15 Oct 2021)

han caido todas la mayoria de ALTS, se ha ido todo el dinero a BTC para ir a máximos??

se acabado el ciclo de ALTs ??

deberían estar mucho mas arriba, yo creo que va a pegar petardazo tarde o temprano.



Locoderemate dijo:


> Tb podrhia ser que nuevas ballenas quieren entrar en iota y echar a los holders. Para eso hay que hacerles, antes, sitio.
> 
> Ademas, @easyridergs tiene razon: el mundo crypto, lejos de ser descentralizado y bla, bla, esta dominado por varios sectores, desde mineros a exchanges. ¿Por que tantos exchanges, como coinbase, no han listado iota o han puesto palos a las ruedas como binance????? Pq con iota funcionando se les acaba el pastel.
> 
> En todo caso, si no lo veis claro vended y ya esta. Yo al proyecto lo veo bien d momento, asi que mantengo mis 20€ invertidos.



estos son todos unos zorros , siempre juegan con la desesperación, a ver cuanto tiempo lo pueden mantener


----------



## LUIS MARIN (15 Oct 2021)

Una moneda que está en el puesto 53 no se yo


----------



## orbeo (15 Oct 2021)

Iota lleva unos 5 años demostrando que es una mierda. Yo la llevo ya como alternativa a Theter.


----------



## Bucanero (15 Oct 2021)

La verdad es que decepciona el precio. Sigo dentro por inercia y cabezonería pero no la veo yo buena inversión. Menos mal que otras me han dado alguna alegría.


----------



## Azkenchack (15 Oct 2021)

Hace mucho tiempo, estuve trabajando en un salon con maquinas tragaperras. Me acuerdo que habia gente que se dedicaba a observar a los jugadores y si veian que alguno, despues de gastarse las monedas, se retiraba, corrian rapidamente a esa maquina ya que la habian dejado "calentita" y tenia mas probabilidades de sacar tajada.
Generalmente, le metían unas cuantas monedas y solian salir con premio gordo.
Pues eso me recuerda a IOTA. La maquina de IOTA, nos guste o no esta "fria" y los "inversores" buscan maquinas "calentitas".
Así que, o espabilan y calientan la maquina tragaperras o la maquina dejará de ser atractiva y quedará apartada del salon de juegos....



Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Forcopula (15 Oct 2021)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Hace mucho tiempo, estuve trabajando en un salon con maquinas tragaperras. Me acuerdo que habia gente que se dedicaba a observar a los jugadores y si veian que alguno, despues de gastarse las monedas, se retiraba, corrian rapidamente a esa maquina ya que la habian dejado "calentita" y tenia mas probabilidades de sacar tajada.
> Generalmente, le metían unas cuantas monedas y solian salir con premio gordo.
> Pues eso me recuerda a IOTA. La maquina de IOTA, nos guste o no esta "fria" y los "inversores" buscan maquinas "calentitas".
> Así que, o espabilan y calientan la maquina tragaperras o la maquina dejará de ser atractiva y quedará apartada del salon de juegos....
> ...



Justo iba a decir algo parecido, ver que la gente se está desesperando me da buen feeling, igual que si hubiera euforia algo en mi cabeza estaría diciéndome que es hora de pensar en ir saliendo.


----------



## jm666 (15 Oct 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Justo iba a decir algo parecido, ver que la gente se está desesperando me da buen feeling, igual que si hubiera euforia algo en mi cabeza estaría diciéndome que es hora de pensar en ir saliendo.



yo pienso lo contrario, creo quie quieren que pensemos eso para luego entrar ellos, como que disimulan para que la gente se vaya a otra y cuando no haya nadie cerca llevarse el bote


----------



## cholesfer (15 Oct 2021)

El logo joder el logo!

Seis círculos en fila, tres filas, repetidas tres veces.

Más claro lo queréis?


----------



## Locoderemate (15 Oct 2021)

LUIS MARIN dijo:


> Una moneda que está en el puesto 53 no se yo



Hoy he salido de casa y hacia frio, como hacia frio me he puesto un jersei grueso... A las 14h estaba sudando ya la gota gorda. 

Vigilad con esclerosis mental


----------



## Locoderemate (15 Oct 2021)

Algunos piensan: si una tia no me la puedo follar es una mierda. No dan para más.

Decis q iota es una mierda solo por el precio. Ok. Pero veo que el proyecto sigue y ya dara sus frutos


----------



## Azkenchack (15 Oct 2021)

IOTA es como el bambú....

No hay que ser agricultor para saber que una buena cosecha requiere de buena semilla, buen abono y riego constante. También es obvio que quien cultiva la tierra no se para impaciente frente a la semilla sembrada y grita con todas sus fuerzas: “¡Crece, maldita seas!”... Hay algo muy curioso que sucede con el bambú japonés y que lo transforma en no apto para impacientes: Siembra la semilla, la abonas, y te ocupas de regarla constantemente.

Durante los primeros meses no sucede nada apreciable. En realidad no pasa nada con la semilla durante los primeros siete años, a tal punto, que un cultivador inexperto estaría convencido de haber comprado semillas infértiles. Sin embargo, durante el séptimo año, en un periodo de solo seis semanas la planta de bambú crece ¡más de 30 metros! ¿Tardó solo seis semanas en crecer? No. La verdad es que se tomó siete años y seis semanas en desarrollarse.

Durante los primeros siete años de aparente inactividad, este bambú estaba generando un complejo sistema de raíces que le permitiría sostener el crecimiento que iba a tener después de siete años.

Buenas noches y paciencia, queridos osos panda....

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## easyridergs (16 Oct 2021)

Todo está sucediendo como debe suceder. Hace no mucho la gente acojonada con BTC y ya dije en su día que BTC no se iba a descalabrar mientras Tether estuviera en máximos, y efectivamente BTC ahora está a tope porque Tether está casi en ATH. Este mercado lo domina Tether, el precio de BTC no es relevante para determinar las tendencias.

Mientras,el desarrollo de IOTA avanza mejor que nunca. Y al mismo tiempo la crisis energética avanza, cosa que no me he cansado de decir que iba a llegar, y estamos luchando por convertirnos en la DLT de referencia para la UE. Tampoco nos olvidemos de la ISO 20022 y de project Alvarium. Cuando todo esto eclosione el petardazo será impresionante.

IOTA para algunos ya hace años que debería estar muerta, para esos mismos iba a sobrar energía para todo y sobre todo para minar BTC, también para esos la red LN iba a ser la leche y todos íbamos a pagar con BTC. En la vida real la realidad es tozuda y IOTA no ha desaparecido, hay cortes de electricidad y granjas de minería cerradas, la red LN no la utiliza ni el tate. Es decir seguimos como hace unos años, la mayoría aferrándose al valor del Tether falso mientras unos pocos nadanos a contracorriente apostando por proyectos disruptivos con capacidad de uso real y masivo. Veremos quien tiene razón, pero aferrarse al Tether no creo que sea bueno a largo plazo, y además creo que ese largo plazo cada vez está más cerca.


----------



## Gian Gastone (16 Oct 2021)

ABANDONO

he deshecho todas las posiciones en mis criptomonedas, me reservo 1GIOTA por si suena la flauta antes de Enero, pero no le veo mucho sentido a este mundo con la que viene. Desde 2017 ya tenia que haber hecho algo nuestro truño favorito, no ha hecho nada. No creo en un futuro interconectado como ahora, a escala global.

Creo que me salgo sin perdidas grabes en general, lo he pasado a una moneda estable y haré retitos para el día a día.

Suerte y Adios. Bueno siempre echare un ojo para ver si perdi una gran oportunidad, pero creo que este año va a caer todo. Quizás alguna se salve, pero acertar es una lotería.

CHAO.

P.D Ha sido toda una liberación.


----------



## khalil (16 Oct 2021)

A mi me sirve mcuho seguir a valdeande magico, simplifica todo mucho: 
Como reserva de valor BTC
Como estandar unico a nivel mundial para transferencias ETH

A esas dos ya llegamos tarde para nuestro retiro ansiado

Solo nos queda la que parece que va a ser estandar unico a nivel mundial a nivel de interconectivodad de maquinas: IOTA. A esta todavía llegamos a tiempo. ¿seguro? no, pero es la que mejor posicionada esta para el IoT, ¿para cuando? no creo que antes de 2 o 3 años

El resto? humo parece, sobre todas las que aspiran a retirar a ETH como DOT o SOL, como dice este tio, con la pasta que se lleva ETH en cada transferencia tienen pasta para ir mejorando su sistema de tal manera que nadie la alcance ya. Yo estoy deshaciéndome de todos los DOT y SOL ahora que están subiendo para quedarme con ETH en staking y mis IOTAS con la idea de deajr de remar en 5 años


----------



## Azkenchack (16 Oct 2021)

Siete años, siete...para que el bambú muestre todo su esplendor.
Y hasta entonces, trabajar, estar con ka famila, salir con los amigos, ver la tele....y seguir remando.
Como el que tiene un tio soltero milllonario en América y esperando que no se junte con una pelandrusca que lo desplume....


Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## khalil (16 Oct 2021)

un buen resumen de las principales crypto. a partir del minuto 8:15









Filosofando sobre el metaverso, parte 2


Seguimos pensando en voz alta sobre el metaverso y la realidad ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFJTaT7G4Lc




odysee.com


----------



## zeng (17 Oct 2021)

Entrevista de pésimo formato (audio y video no matchean) pero revelador contenido. Hans Moog debe ser la única persona realmente transparente de la fundación. Mi lectura:
- Tanto la organización como el protocolo ha sido una casa putas hasta hace dos días.
- El protocolo está un estado mucho más experimental de lo que se ha transmitido.
- Si dan con la tecla y consiguen la cuadratura del círculo, lo van a petar hasta límites insospechados.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ChortinaPizpireta (17 Oct 2021)

zeng dijo:


> Entrevista de pésimo formato (audio y video no matchean) pero revelador contenido. Hans Moog debe ser la única persona realmente transparente de la fundación. Mi lectura:
> - Tanto la organización como el protocolo ha sido una casa putas hasta hace dos días.
> - El protocolo está un estado mucho más experimental de lo que se ha transmitido.
> - Si dan con la tecla y consiguen la cuadratura del círculo, lo van a petar hasta límites insospechados.
> ...



Qué guapo el ingeniero , va en serio., ¿Cuánto creéis que puede alcanzar? ¿Cuánto pensáis comprar? Justamente yo hago cositas de IoT pero nada de blockchain integrado con eso de momento, me gustaría leer el whitepaper de IOTA (o un resumito)


----------



## zeng (17 Oct 2021)

Si llegan a descentralizarlo en los términos que prometen (escalable, muy descentralizado y quizás más seguro que BTC) se pasan el juego.

Se llevarían de momento lo que corre en la red eth que se pueda portar (defi, dapps, etc), más los modelos de negocio derivados de compraventa de datos y microtrasacciones, más iot (a nivel industrial y doméstico) cuando los aparatos la integren y el 5g y el edge estén listos.. un MELOCOTONAZO

Enviado desde mi Redmi 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## easyridergs (17 Oct 2021)

zeng dijo:


> Entrevista de pésimo formato (audio y video no matchean) pero revelador contenido. Hans Moog debe ser la única persona realmente transparente de la fundación. Mi lectura:
> - Tanto la organización como el protocolo ha sido una casa putas hasta hace dos días.
> - El protocolo está un estado mucho más experimental de lo que se ha transmitido.
> - Si dan con la tecla y consiguen la cuadratura del círculo, lo van a petar hasta límites insospechados.
> ...



Claramente con IOTA hasta el final, pase lo que pase. La versión final sin sharding la veremos el año que viene, pero creo que en noviembre ya tenderemos la nueva versión de goshimmer, que quizás deberían cambiarle el nombre, ya con OTV.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (18 Oct 2021)




----------



## kpik (18 Oct 2021)

Si si si.... IOTA es la moneda del Si consiguen X.... Todos sabemos que si consiguen lo que prometen lo petan. La cosa es que cada vez menos gente confía en que acaben lográndolo.


----------



## Okjito (18 Oct 2021)

IOTA se irá a la mierda antes o después. Se habla de 5/10 años desde que se fundó... 
Antes de conseguir nada se quedarán sin financiación...la gente ya está hasta la polla de una moneda que no da nada mientras bitcoin sigue arrasando y se lleva consigo otro proyectos de mierda.

Tengo IOTA...y no lo venderé jamás...pero entiendo que haya gente hasta los cojones de IOTA y entendería que un día se fueran 10 ballenas y arrastrasen IOTA hasta un valor ínfimo.


----------



## Integer (18 Oct 2021)

Introducing EPCIS 2.0


A Global Standard to Build Trusted and Decentralized Supply Chains with IOTA TL;DR EPCIS 2.0 (Electronic Product Code Information Services) is a standard event serialization format that, in combination with IOTA, enables a new generation of supply chains, where the different actors (such as...




blog.iota.org


----------



## Locoderemate (18 Oct 2021)

Me gusta cuando comentais noticias tecnicas sobre iota. Y si las pudierais explicar un poco mas para que legos como yo lo entendieramos, mejor.

Sobre el precio... Siempre lo mismo. Ya os ha contado @easyridergs que depende de los tethers, los exchanges y toda esta tropa.

Con iota estais plantando vuestra caña da bambu. Lo demas es un comprar vender. No confundais mercados


----------



## Forcopula (18 Oct 2021)

Yo ya dije una vez cuando estábamos rondando los 0'20$ una frase, que os repetiré cual Alfred aconsejando a Batman: "La noche siempre es más oscura antes del amanecer"


----------



## Tito Pulo (19 Oct 2021)

Pues nada....
Si tenemos que esperar 7 años para que el bambú de sus frutos....
Podemos seguir disfrutando desde aquí hasta el 2028/2030 de todas las Altseason y Bullrun que vengan viendo todo irse a la luna ....mientras la basura tecnologica esta continuará rondando los 2 dólares y buscando de acertar con la tecla para ser la repanocha....


----------



## easyridergs (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## easyridergs (21 Oct 2021)

Ya tenemos la Beta de los IOTA contratos inteligentes sobre la DEV net sin coordinador. Compatible con la máquina virtual se ETH y con o sin comisiones, a elegir.



Y lo más importante, empieza la adopción real en la ciudad Holandesa de Emmen. Se va a crear un token local basado en IOTA para el comercio sostenible dentro del municipio. Esta tarde tendremos más detalles. Esto constituye el germen del futuro internet del dinero.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (22 Oct 2021)

Esto que es una ruleta? Apostar con IOTAS???? No me entero de como va esto


----------



## jm666 (22 Oct 2021)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Esto que es una ruleta? Apostar con IOTAS???? No me entero de como va esto



Eso parece, es como una demo de juego online que puedes hacer con las iotas.


----------



## Integer (22 Oct 2021)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Esto que es una ruleta? Apostar con IOTAS???? No me entero de como va esto



Es una prueba de concepto de la generación de números aleatorios. Puede parecer baladí pero tiene una importancia brutal a nivel de seguridad.


----------



## jm666 (22 Oct 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Es una prueba de concepto de la generación de números aleatorios. Puede parecer baladí pero tiene una importancia brutal a nivel de seguridad.



Tienes toda la razón, lo vi rápido por encima y me pareció buena idea lo de juegos de azar pagados con iotas


----------



## orbeo (22 Oct 2021)

Pues que hagan un juego que suba el precio.


----------



## cholesfer (23 Oct 2021)

Este domingo acabamos en 1.44. Luego. Retrocedemos un poco... 

... Y para dentro de 10 días se viene subida gorda.


Ese es mi análisis técnico.


----------



## Integer (23 Oct 2021)

cholesfer dijo:


> Este domingo acabamos en 1.44. Luego. Retrocedemos un poco...
> 
> ... Y para dentro de 10 días se viene subida gorda.
> 
> ...



Queremos líneas pintadas. Con Paint a ser posible.

@Negrofuturo, vuelve. Tenemos cacahuetes y televisiones de plasma para tu avatar.


----------



## Integer (23 Oct 2021)

Corren rumores de que negrofuturo era una hembra en realidad.

No encontraré el/los posts que daban la pista, pero ahí queda.


----------



## jm666 (23 Oct 2021)

pues la verdad que acerté bastantes, estaba muy fácil antes de la gran caída, los bots son muy predecibles, ahora han cambiado algunas cosas que no llego a comprender por eso no hago técnicos, aparte de que me quita mucho tiempo, los técnicos hay que seguirlos continuamente y pueden cambiar en cuestión de minutos.


----------



## Ordel (25 Oct 2021)

Sí sí, muchas gilipolleces pero esto no sube


----------



## Registrador (25 Oct 2021)

IOTA:

Dias desde ATH: 1.406
Caida % desde el ATH: 75.5%


----------



## Harrymorgan (25 Oct 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> IOTA:
> 
> Dias desde ATH: 1.406
> % desde el ATH: 24.50%



Está consolidando


----------



## Locoderemate (25 Oct 2021)

Gracias a todos por las noticias.


----------



## khalil (26 Oct 2021)

Otra entrevista a uno de los desarrolladores de IOTA


----------



## Locoderemate (26 Oct 2021)

khalil dijo:


> Otra entrevista a uno de los desarrolladores de IOTA



buena entrevista


----------



## khalil (26 Oct 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> buena entrevista



Si me moló a mi también.. alguno sabeis cuando está previsto que entre en juego todo el tema del MANA??


----------



## Locoderemate (27 Oct 2021)

@easyridergs veo que una de las aplicaciones para iota son pasaportes y sistemas de identificacion. 

Pero no serviria iota para gestionar redes sociales descentralizadas?


----------



## easyridergs (28 Oct 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> @easyridergs veo que una de las aplicaciones para iota son pasaportes y sistemas de identificacion.
> 
> Pero no serviria iota para gestionar redes sociales descentralizadas?



Lo relacionado con la identificación digital descentralizada o DID. Tu identidad queda en el tangle de forma encriptada, solo el propietario decide a quien revela su identidad. Sus casos de usos son infinitos y más de cara a la WEB 3.0.


----------



## Integer (29 Oct 2021)

Soon


----------



## AmericanSamoa (29 Oct 2021)

Lo de este hilo es alucinante. Años estancado este proyecto en cotización y aquí sigue el personal 655 páginas después palmando pasta en el tiempo que podrían haber ganado mucho más con mil otras criptos.

Tremendo.


----------



## paketazo (29 Oct 2021)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Lo de este hilo es alucinante. Años estancado este proyecto en cotización y aquí sigue el personal 655 páginas después palmando pasta en el tiempo que podrían haber ganado mucho más con mil otras criptos.
> 
> Tremendo.



Hombre eso es como decir que muchos han ganado en premio de la lotería de navidad, mientras otros la han cagado por no comprar el número ganador.

IOTA como tantas otras, han perdido tracción por no estar de "moda"

De todos modos, el que considere que solana, doge, shiba tienen más potencial a estos precios, pues lo tienen fácil.

Por lo de pronto, mi modo de invertir, me aleja de este tipo de proyectos (doge, shiva, samoyed...) no por que no puedan dar un pelotazo, si no por que más bien el pelotazo está vinculado al sin sentido más que al desarrollo o la utilidad, ya sea actual, o potencial.

Lo de IOTA es apostar por un proyecto muy ambicioso que evidentemente puede fracasar, lo de que haya caído en capitalización respecto a otros, no implica que su desarrollo se haya paralizado.

Hay muchos proyectos perdidos en la tabla de capitalización con desarrollo activo y road map interesante ... ¿ganarán tracción? ... pues eso no lo sé, lo que si sé, es que si voy a invertir prefiero hacerlo cuando no han llamado demasiado la atención. Y IOTA ahora mismo está en ese punto "no llama la atención"

Esto también es aplicable a inversiones en renta variable, incluso en sector inmobiliario... la vida es así, el que gana pasta es el que compra bien en el momento adecuado ... el que compra en plena burbuja, puede ganar o perderlo todo. Pero se trata más de pasar la patata caliente que de valorar un proyecto.

Un saludo y suerte a todos independientemente del método empleado.


----------



## Integer (29 Oct 2021)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Lo de este hilo es alucinante. Años estancado este proyecto en cotización y aquí sigue el personal 655 páginas después palmando pasta en el tiempo que podrían haber ganado mucho más con mil otras criptos.
> 
> Tremendo.



Pues habrá quien haya palmado pasta, como calamatron, y habrá quien esté ganando. La cosa es que esperamos que siga subiendo.


----------



## Thundercat (29 Oct 2021)

Ahora mismo es de risa, el top 20 de las criptos salvo las 2 primeras no sirve para nada. Están todas las eth killers que van a acabar desapareciendo y plataformas que no aportan nada nuevo.

Se van a acabar quedando solamente IOTA y las de capa 2 de ETH


----------



## khalil (29 Oct 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> Ahora mismo es de risa, el top 20 de las criptos salvo las 2 primeras no sirve para nada. Están todas las eth killers que van a acabar desapareciendo y plataformas que no aportan nada nuevo.
> 
> Se van a acabar quedando solamente IOTA y las de capa 2 de ETH



Cuales son las mejores de la capa 2 de ETH? MATIC?


----------



## Thundercat (29 Oct 2021)

khalil dijo:


> Cuales son las mejores de la capa 2 de ETH? MATIC?



Sí esa es de las mejores


----------



## Thundercat (29 Oct 2021)

IOTA es que simplemente o triunfa a lo grande o desaparece, pero no va a estar de moda. Para eso además hay que pillar olas como las Defi o los memes. Una cosa no quita la otra.


----------



## paketazo (29 Oct 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> IOTA es que simplemente o triunfa a lo grande o desaparece, pero no va a estar de moda. Para eso además hay que pillar olas como las Defi o los memes. Una cosa no quita la otra.



entendamos que el motivo final de casi todos, es incrementar el capital invertido/apostado.

Los que la han petado con sus meme coins, nos han demostrado que aquí todo vale... si volviera al pasado sin saber lo que sé, seguiría sin invertir en DOGE por que no le veo la ventaja sobre BTC como para revalorizarse en un año lo que lo ha hecho.

Por ejemplo Solana, ha pegado un pepinazo que para mi, no justifica lo que hay o habrá sobre la mesa.

Incluso ETH siendo la coin más usada, creo que depende de la tontería y existencia de muchos tokens inútiles, cuyas transacciones solo buscan pegar el pelotazo y no la innovación o desarrollo.

Quitemos de las transacciones diarias de ETH estas "meme coins" y veremos que queda ... lo mismo para BNB y otras "killer ETH"

Sigo pensando en que nos hemos dispersado demasiado en este mundillo, y lo que es en sí, la utilidad se ha ido perdiendo o camuflando, vendiéndonos inutilidad como si fuera necesidad diaria.

EL propio BTC ha pasado de ser la revolución de los pagos, a una reserva de valor ... seguimos esperando pagar el pan con BTC, o usarlo para cobrar la nómina... entiendo que todo esto es lento, pero si comparamos el BTC de hoy, con el de hace cinco años por ejemplo, ¿ha justificado su desarrollo técnico la capitalización actual comparada con la de entonces?

Supongo que BTC a 60K se justifica no en la adopción, si no en la adquisición como "reserva, o protección futura" por parte de los holders nuevos.

Pensemos que BTC se estanca o retrocede a los 10K $ y se queda ahí los próximos 15 años ¿pensáis que seguirá atrayendo inversores si no pone sobre la mesa alguna otra revolución?


En cuanto al tema de IOTA, pues poco hay que añadir, es una idea que lentamente se está poniendo sobre la mesa, con sus incógnitas y sus sorpresas... si por ejemplo, mañana se pusiera a 10$ podría no sorprender a nadie, pero lo mismo si se pone a 0,50$ ... y esto pasa, por que su valoración ahora mismo es subjetiva y no apoyada en un uso real o utilidad.

EL caso de ETH es la guinda del pastel ... se usa como ninguna otra, pero para usos externos a otras blockchains o proyectos basados en activos tangibles, su uso es testimonial.

Mucho DEFI, pero si quiero comprar un piso, no puedo ir a la red COMPOUND o AAVE a que apoyen sobre mi nómina esa adquisición, ya que preciso avalarla con otras criptos o fiat directamente.

¿todo se andará?

Posiblemente, pero a lo largo de ese camino habrá muchas fluctuaciones, y lo que hoy parece la panacea, mañana podría demostrarse que es inutil e inservible.

Mucho ojo con lo que dais por sentado, y os digo lo de siempre, no juguéis con vuestro dinero.


----------



## cholesfer (30 Oct 2021)

cholesfer dijo:


> Este domingo acabamos en 1.44. Luego. Retrocedemos un poco...
> 
> ... Y para dentro de 10 días se viene subida gorda.
> 
> ...



Os lo dije.


----------



## Integer (30 Oct 2021)

cholesfer dijo:


> Os lo dije.



De momento pinta bien.


----------



## MetreroConDinero (30 Oct 2021)

cholesfer dijo:


> Os lo dije.



Yo no me he movido ni 1 milímetro con mis 20€ de IOTA. Aquí sufriendo.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MetreroConDinero (30 Oct 2021)

Ayer eché otros 20€ a Maná al calor de la noticia de Facebook y ya he doblado en 24h...

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## easyridergs (31 Oct 2021)

Abróchense bien los cinturones y ajústense los reposacabezas de los asientos del cohete, la semana que viene o nos damos una leche de frente contra el suelo, o nos partimos el cuello con la fuerza propulsora de los cohetes del OTV en dirección TO THE MOON.

Que San Tether se apiade de nosotros.


----------



## easyridergs (31 Oct 2021)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Lo de este hilo es alucinante. Años estancado este proyecto en cotización y aquí sigue el personal 655 páginas después palmando pasta en el tiempo que podrían haber ganado mucho más con mil otras criptos.
> 
> Tremendo.



Y a parte de pensar que somos idiotas, ¿No te inquieta saber el por qué seguimos aquí nadando a contra corriente?


----------



## AmericanSamoa (31 Oct 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> Y a parte de pensar que somos idiotas, ¿No te inquieta saber el por qué seguimos aquí nadando a contra corriente?



De la misma manera que me inquieta saber por qué un ser humano inyectaría a su vástago un ensayo experimental peligrosísimo a sabiendas.

Cosas inexplicables.


----------



## easyridergs (31 Oct 2021)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> De la misma manera que me inquieta saber por qué un ser humano inyectaría a su vástago un ensayo experimental peligrosísimo a sabiendas.
> 
> Cosas inexplicables.



Respuesta típica del Paco medio Españordo, que no le interesa profundizar en nada más que el pelotazo a corto al calor de una burbuja especulativa cualquiera.

Espero que seas feliz ganando migajas mientras llenas los bolsillos a exchanges y mineros.

Feliz domingo !!!!!


----------



## AmericanSamoa (31 Oct 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> Respuesta típica del Paco medio Españordo, que no le interesa profundizar en nada más que el pelotazo a corto al calor de una burbuja especulativa cualquiera.
> 
> Espero que seas feliz ganando migajas mientras llenas los bolsillos a exchanges y mineros.
> 
> Feliz domingo !!!!!



Te dolió, ¿eh? Espero que te ganes unos centimillos al menos cuando suba un poco dentro de diez o veinte años.


----------



## easyridergs (31 Oct 2021)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Te dolió, ¿eh? Espero que te ganes unos centimillos al menos cuando suba un poco dentro de diez o veinte años.



No te preocupes, no me molesta que hagas ricos a otros, entiendo que haya gente que le guste vivir engañada al calor de la burbuja de los perros y Los Gatos. Eso sí, después no nos llores.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (31 Oct 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> No te preocupes, no me molesta que hagas ricos a otros, entiendo que haya gente que le guste vivir engañada al calor de la burbuja de los perros y Los Gatos. Eso sí, después no nos llores.



La realidad es que yo hice bastante más dinero del que esperaba con eso que tanta envidia te da mientras tú llevarás a saber cuánto tiempo a dos velas. Yo, además, buena parte de ese dinero ya lo saqué y lo disfruté.

Consuélate como quieras.


----------



## easyridergs (31 Oct 2021)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> La realidad es que yo hice bastante más dinero del que esperaba con eso que tanta envidia te da mientras tú llevarás a saber cuánto tiempo a dos velas. Yo, además, buena parte de ese dinero ya lo saqué y lo disfruté.
> 
> Consuélate como quieras.



Coño esto no me lo esperaba, un pelacañas de manual. Disfruta de las Fantas y esto de IOTA mejor lo dejas para los mayores que compramos a 10 céntimos y menos cuando todo el mundo decía que estaba muerta.

Ah, y no te olvides de estar atento al twitt de Elon para pillar Shibas, que les tienes que pagar los Teslas, con las sobras si eso ya te pillas un buen bocata de chooped para acompañar las Fantas.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (31 Oct 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> Coño esto no me lo esperaba, un pelacañas de manual. Disfruta de las Fantas y esto de IOTA mejor lo dejas para los mayores que compramos a 10 céntimos y menos cuando todo el mundo decía que estaba muerta.
> 
> Ah, y no te olvides de estar atento al twitt de Elon para pillar Shibas, que les tienes que pagar los Teslas, con las sobras si eso ya te pillas un buen bocata de chooped para acompañar las Fantas.



Ay, alma de cántaro. Fantas, dice. Miles de euros trinqué este año. Ahora mismo, yo ya hice negocio. En pasado. En menos de un año. Si ahora los chuchos se desploman de forma indefinida yo habré hecho negocio igualmente.

Tú llevas ¿cuánto? ¿Cuatro años esperando removiendo el café con la cucharilla y la lágrima en el ojo? : )




Saber invertir consiste, básicamente, en saber cuándo salir de una inversión. Y tú estás atrapado. De ahí tu rabia. Y que muestres tal grado de fanatismo en una inversión es lo peor que te puede pasar. Lo más ridículo.

Págalo conmigo si quieres. Insúltame todo lo que quieras. Yo ya me fui con el cofre lleno de monedas.


----------



## easyridergs (31 Oct 2021)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Ay, alma de cántaro. Fantas, dice. Miles de euros trinqué este año. Ahora mismo, yo ya hice negocio. En pasado. En menos de un año. Si ahora los chuchos se desploman de forma indefinida yo habré hecho negocio igualmente.
> 
> Tú llevas ¿cuánto? ¿Cuatro años esperando removiendo el café con la cucharilla y la lágrima en el ojo? : )
> 
> ...



Miles dice este año, me parto …. Ya te digo que aquí no estamos para migajas, con tus miles me limpio yo el culo, aquí hay gente que llevamos los deberes hechos ya hace años. Lo dicho, disfruta del chopped y la Fanta.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (31 Oct 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> Miles dice este año, me parto …. Ya te digo que aquí no estamos para migajas, con tus miles me limpio yo el culo, aquí hay gente que llevamos los deberes hechos ya hace años. Lo dicho, disfruta del chopped y la Fanta.



Ah. Que "no estás para migajas". Me quisiste tirar la carta de "típico español" y resulta que el de la mentalidad de pelotazo eres tú. Tremendo.

No está bien restregarle las ganancias a un perdedor como tú, pero viendo tu actitud te lo tienes bien merecido : )

Por cierto: te puedes limpiar el culo con tus IOTA. Son más económicas que el papel.


----------



## easyridergs (31 Oct 2021)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Ah. Que "no estás para migajas". Me quisiste tirar la carta de "típico español" y resulta que el de la mentalidad de pelotazo eres tú. Tremendo.
> 
> No está bien restregarle las ganancias a un perdedor como tú, pero viendo tu actitud te lo tienes bien merecido : )
> 
> Por cierto: te puedes limpiar el culo con tus IOTA. Son más económicas que el papel.



Error, yo invierto en tecnología disruptiva siguiendo mi inversión durante años y entrando en el mejor momento, tu en el pelotazo de perritos y gatitos a golpe de tweet, típico del Españordo Paco.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (31 Oct 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> Error, yo invierto en tecnología disruptiva siguiendo mi inversión durante años y entrando en el mejor momento, tu en el pelotazo de perritos y gatitos a golpe de tweet, típico del Españordo Paco.



Tecnología disruptiva, digital, ecotransversal, líder en el sector, ampliamente competitiva y sostenible.

Si es que eres hortera y cursi hasta el vómito, cateto muerto de hambre


----------



## easyridergs (31 Oct 2021)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Tecnología disruptiva, digital, ecotransversal, líder en el sector, ampliamente competitiva y sostenible.
> 
> Si es que eres hortera y cursi hasta el vómito, cateto muerto de hambre



Me parto con el retraso que llevas. Que te vaya bien con tu chooped y las Fantas. Sigue remando !


----------



## bubba_zanetti (31 Oct 2021)

Se puede invertir en proyectos y en perritos a la vez no es incompatible.


----------



## Harrymorgan (31 Oct 2021)

Se ha dicho muchas veces. Iota es un proyecto a futuro. Para el internet de las cosas un queda. Los Nft, las Defi ya son una realidad, el internet de las cosas aun es un proyecto.

La capitalizacion de Iota sigue siendo muy pequeña su potencial de subida está intacto. 

Y como no sabemos cuando despertara lo mejor es comprar unos miotas y olvidarse.

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cholesfer (31 Oct 2021)

cholesfer dijo:


> Os lo dije.



I told you fuckin' bastards


----------



## cholesfer (31 Oct 2021)

Iota dejando mucha vela de rechazo, vamos, que el personal estaba loco por vender, normal...yo igual.


----------



## cyberpep (31 Oct 2021)

La mayoría de los que estamos aquí vamos a largo plazo, creo que yo, no buscamos un pelotazo. Para eso están las meme coins.

Yo compre hace un par de años sobre los 16 -20 centimos. El precio de los tokens - coins en la mayoría de los casos se guian por tendencias -modas.

El ser un buen inversor en la mayoría de los casos es "saber" ver el futuro cuando la mayoría de la gente no lo "ve". Anticiparse al futuro y comprar en el momento adecuado. Por lo que veo, mucha gente vive en el corto plazo.

Lo que hay que tener es paciencia. Y sobre todo, creer en el proyecto. Por que si no crees ? para que te metes ?

Un saludo.


----------



## cholesfer (31 Oct 2021)

Yo creo que sois otros los que no os enteráis.

Tu puedes confiar en el proyecto igual hoy, que hace 7 meses. Y al estar en el mismo precio en ambas fechas, si hace 7 meses entraste con "x", a lo mejor, hoy podías entrar con 3x.

Es simple de comprender.


----------



## orbeo (31 Oct 2021)

Yo sí que estaba en Iota por el pelotazo


----------



## cyberpep (31 Oct 2021)

cholesfer dijo:


> Yo creo que sois otros los que no os enteráis.
> 
> Tu puedes confiar en el proyecto igual hoy, que hace 7 meses. Y al estar en el mismo precio en ambas fechas, si hace 7 meses entraste con "x", a lo mejor, hoy podías entrar con 3x.
> 
> Es simple de comprender.



Ya, pero eso seria ir en contra de mi estrategia. La cual es muy sencilla. Entrar a buenos precios y aguantar unos cuantos de años. Así es como duermo tranquilo por la noche, sin ansiedad. 

Si tendría que estar pendiente todos los días de "intentar" comprar y vender a buenos precios la tensión la tendría por las nubes.

Supongo que cada uno busca la estrategia que le permite dormir bien por las noches, y yo encontré la mía, comprar y aguantar.

Saludos .


----------



## easyridergs (31 Oct 2021)

Si llevas metidos en IOTA tus buenos 20 eurazos no te va a hacer falta nada más para ser feliz en un futuro próximo.


----------



## Tito Pulo (1 Nov 2021)

Digo yo que saltando como está todo saltando arriba....y con el desarrollo en Iota avanzando...
En algún momento le tocará reventar a la estampita tecnológica esta , no?

Será esta semana?

No digo que muestre todo lo que llegara a ser ya...ni que haga un Solana o un FTM multiplicando por 100 desde estos precios...
Pero joder....con tanto partner, con tanto acuerdo con instituciones, con el desarrollo tan avanzado y a punto de culminar...y con la 2 parte de la Bullrun en ciernes creo yo que debería tener fuerza para alcanzar al menos su antiguo ATH....
Tan solo es algo más de un x4 ...
Muchísima basura se ha hecho eso en una semana...


----------



## paketazo (1 Nov 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Digo yo que saltando como está todo saltando arriba....y con el desarrollo en Iota avanzando...
> En algún momento le tocará reventar a la estampita tecnológica esta , no?
> 
> Será esta semana?
> ...



si tuvieras cantidades ingentes de dinero y supieras de un rincón en la costa con buenas playas, buenos accesos, bella naturaleza rodeándolo, llanuras fértiles, regadíos, y que nadie lo conociera.

¿Cómo harías para comprar el mayor número de terrenos antes de que nadie se diera cuenta de lo que estás haciendo y el por qué?


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (1 Nov 2021)

Vamos a meterle prudentemente 17€ mas a ver si salta la liebre!


----------



## Thundercat (1 Nov 2021)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Vamos a meterle prudentemente 17€ mas a ver si salta la liebre!



17K dentroo


----------



## Tito Pulo (1 Nov 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> si tuvieras cantidades ingentes de dinero y supieras de un rincón en la costa con buenas playas, buenos accesos, bella naturaleza rodeándolo, llanuras fértiles, regadíos, y que nadie lo conociera.
> 
> ¿Cómo harías para comprar el mayor número de terrenos antes de que nadie se diera cuenta de lo que estás haciendo y el por qué?



Yo diría que en más de 3 años han tenido más que tiempo suficiente para acumular....esa justificación no puede ser eterna...


----------



## paketazo (1 Nov 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Yo diría que en más de 3 años han tenido más que tiempo suficiente para acumular....esa justificación no puede ser eterna...



Ni de broma hombre. Quién quiere acumular no lo hará por menos del 51% del capital total de la idea o proyecto. Hacerlo por menos de eso es no tener el control absoluto.

Ojo hablo del caso hipotético de acumulación ... algo que para mi quedó claro cuando rompió los 0,40$ ... y por ahí están mis posts que dije que si volvía a 0,20$ era que no había acumulación ya que las acumulaciones se hacen siempre en períodos largos de precios reprimidos pero siempre de menos más.

Iremos viendo. Esto dista mucho de ser una ciencia exacta. Acaso piensas que la subida de DOGE tras años de estar estancada fue casualidad? Los que compraron abajo ahora distribuirán durante años a precios 50X como poco.

Un saludo


----------



## Integer (2 Nov 2021)




----------



## khalil (3 Nov 2021)

Alguien podría explicarme la subida de la copia de IOTA: IOTEX?


----------



## itaka (3 Nov 2021)

khalil dijo:


> Alguien podría explicarme la subida de la copia de IOTA: IOTEX?



es para trolearnos, sube todo, menos iota.


----------



## MetreroConDinero (3 Nov 2021)

itaka dijo:


> es para trolearnos, sube todo, menos iota.



Vamos, lo que viene siendo un miércoles normal en la oficina

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Librepensador91 (3 Nov 2021)

Esta demostrando que es una porqueria


----------



## MetreroConDinero (4 Nov 2021)

Acompáñame a conocer esta triste historia:

Hoy miércoles 4 de noviembre, mi móvil me ha querido recordar algunas fotos de hace tres años almacenadas y olvidadas de mi anterior terminal.
Entre ellas, he encontrado pantallazos de Coinbase ya que por aquel tiempo tuve mi primer flirteo con las crypto. BTC venía de caer desde los 16.000€ hasta los 5.000€ en julio de 2018 y los 3.000€ en diciembre.
Eran pantallazos de una conversación de WhatsApp con mi mejor amigo, en la que acordamos que si llegaba a picar los 3.000€ compraríamos aunque fuera una moneda completa. Esa era la condición. No lo hicimos porque no sabíamos hasta donde iba a caer. Tal vez nos encontrábamos ante la inminente muerte de BTC y cualquier dinero que invirtieramos se iría por el retrete. No formalizamos la operación.

Hoy he reflexionado acerca de los huevazos que tiene la gente que hace aseveraciones acerca de lo que va a ocurrir o si algo es una mierda o es oro digital.

Señores, en esto solo hay una fórmula, y es ESTAR. Punto, hay que estar, porque el que no está ve el espectáculo desde la barrera. Ni gana ni pierde, pero el que está es el único que puede ganar. Y a eso hay que venir. Lo siento por los que llevan aquí desde 2017, pero yo pude pegar el pelotazo y decidí no estar. Tres años después estamos aquí. Y dentro de otros tres solo lo podremos contar los que estuvimos. Suerte a todos y HODL a muerte.

A lo puristas de "Es que está hablando en € y no en $" ya saben lo que me pueden acariciar...

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## easyridergs (4 Nov 2021)

khalil dijo:


> Alguien podría explicarme la subida de la copia de IOTA: IOTEX?



El tether de los exchanges tiene propiedades mágicas.


----------



## davitin (4 Nov 2021)

Lo mejor que he podido hacer ha sido vender esta mierda y lanzarme con el metamask.


----------



## Azkenchack (4 Nov 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Lo mejor que he podido hacer ha sido vender esta mierda y lanzarme con el metamask.



Cierra al salir....

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Thundercat (5 Nov 2021)

Phoenix Global [old] price today, PHX to USD live, marketcap and chart | CoinMarketCap


Get the latest Phoenix Global [old] price, PHX market cap, trading pairs, charts and data today from the world’s number one cryptocurrency price-tracking website




coinmarketcap.com


----------



## davitin (5 Nov 2021)

Lo mejor que he podido hacer ha sido vender esta mierda y lanzarme con el metamask


Azkenchack dijo:


> Cierra al salir....
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk



Tengo un X10 de lo que tenía en iota.


----------



## easyridergs (5 Nov 2021)

Por fin ha nacido, la primera versión de goshimmer con OTV, ya veremos que tal corre.









Release GoShimmer-0.8.0 · iotaledger/goshimmer


v0.8.0 - 2021-11-05 This release introduces changes to the consensus mechanism. Specifically, a first implementation of pure On Tangle Voting (OTV), like switch, and the Grades of Finality (GoF) i...




github.com


----------



## Thundercat (5 Nov 2021)

OSTIAS!!!


----------



## cholesfer (5 Nov 2021)

Señores,

Hagan sus últimas compras de IOTA, abrochense los cinturones, y disfruten de lo que se viene para Iota este fin de semana.

Va a haber un antes y un después en IOTA tras este weekend.

The limit is the sky.


----------



## cholesfer (5 Nov 2021)

Mi análisis técnico indica un subida importante, ya lo dejé dicho por aquí hace unos días.

Ademas veo un aumento curioso y significativo del volumen en las últimas 20horas.

Mañana rompemos el triangulo en el que estamos inmersos, lo mismo le ocurre a BTC.

Veamos, pero se avecina un finde interesante.

Saludos.


----------



## Azkenchack (5 Nov 2021)

Si, creo que Davitín es un poco gafe....

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## zeng (5 Nov 2021)

No sé si es un buen momento para saltar del barco..

Enviado desde mi Redmi 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Nostalgia (5 Nov 2021)

zeng dijo:


> No sé si es un buen momento para saltar del barco..
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 8 mediante Tapatalk



yo me sali haciendo el tonto, pero volveré..


----------



## Nostalgia (5 Nov 2021)

me sali en el squeeze, y como davitin sin prisa, para el siguiente bearmarket entro.

como disculpas por haberos abandonado os dejo esto, que no pinta mal


----------



## Locoderemate (5 Nov 2021)

Dejando de lado la ruleta del tether, pensais que las computadoras cuanticas chinas pueden afectar la seguridad de las cryptos???


----------



## TRYTON (5 Nov 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Dejando de lado la ruleta del tether, pensais que las computadoras cuanticas chinas pueden afectar la seguridad de las cryptos???



Si la computación cuántica es una realidad , creo que lo de menos será las criptos . Imaginaros el peligro de los nuken hackeados


----------



## MetreroConDinero (5 Nov 2021)

cholesfer dijo:


> Señores,
> 
> Hagan sus últimas compras de IOTA, abrochense los cinturones, y disfruten de lo que se viene para Iota este fin de semana.
> 
> ...



Ojalá, de verdad que lo deseo con muchas ganas

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jorge (6 Nov 2021)

Estoy hasta las pelotas de IOTA, no ha pumpeado una puta mierda y no hace más que bajar puestos


----------



## novatohimbersorI (6 Nov 2021)

Bagholders de iota esperando el coordicido y demás preguntandose que una shitcoin similar les pasa y se quejan


----------



## bubba_zanetti (6 Nov 2021)




----------



## Frank_Frank (6 Nov 2021)

Iota hoy (o mañana) toca los infiernos. Aprovechad para comprar (o no)


Enviado desde mi tostadora usando Tapatalk


----------



## TRYTON (6 Nov 2021)

A ver si nos aclaramos , nos abrochamos los cinturones para salir tudamun o tudejel ?


----------



## Integer (6 Nov 2021)

TRYTON dijo:


> A ver si nos aclaramos , nos abrochamos los cinturones para salir tudamun o tudejel ?



Con btc en 60K ya estamos en los infiernos.

Podemos bajar más, pero da igual.

Gloria o muerte.


----------



## Seronoser (6 Nov 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Dejando de lado la ruleta del tether, pensais que las computadoras cuanticas chinas pueden afectar la seguridad de las cryptos???



El menor de tus problemas serán las criptos cuando se desarrollen.
En cualquier caso, quedan muchas décadas para eso.
Estoy seguro de que habrá plan B para el Bitcoin


----------



## davitin (6 Nov 2021)

Voy a derivar una pequeña parte de las ganancias que he tenido con shits para comprar el triple de iotas que tenía antes, manteniendo mis posiciones actuales en shits emergentes, nunca se sabe.


----------



## Frank_Frank (7 Nov 2021)

TRYTON dijo:


> A ver si nos aclaramos , nos abrochamos los cinturones para salir tudamun o tudejel ?



Antes de la caída de hace unos meses, con Btc a estos precios Iota estaba a 2,60$ y en el puesto 25-30 del CMC. A día de hoy está en el puesto 50 del CMC y a 1,30$ (la mitad) he escrito eso porque soy gafe y siempre que digo que algo no tiene futuro pasa lo contrario, ergo en el fondo espero el milagro igual que todos, jaja


Enviado desde mi tostadora usando Tapatalk


----------



## Tito Pulo (7 Nov 2021)

La verdad es que es insufrible lo de Iota.
Canonizados es poco para lo que merece un Holder de este proyecto.

Solo espero que de aquí a final de año junto con los fundamentales que están avanzando despegue de una maldita vez y alcance su ATH.


----------



## XICOTET (7 Nov 2021)

Es incomprensible que toda la mierda esta subiendo como un cohete y esta que tiene mas fundamentales, la gente pase de ella y este totalmente estancada.

No obstante sigo pensando que en los proximos 12 meses se va a regular todo mucho mas, y que muchas shitcoins se van a ir a la mierda. Tambien creo que en 5-10 años IOTA seguira estando y la gran mayoria no. Y espero que IOTA este en el TOP10. 

Paciencia y a esperar.


----------



## Frank_Frank (7 Nov 2021)

Pues esto no acaba aquí, he leído en iota-talk que por lo que parece la idea es subir el número de tokens (ahora unos 2700M, pasar al doble) no sé hasta dónde eso puede ser verdad, dicen que lo insinuó Hans en Twitter, si es que te tienes que reír







Enviado desde mi tostadora usando Tapatalk


----------



## Tito Pulo (7 Nov 2021)

XICOTET dijo:


> Es incomprensible que toda la mierda esta subiendo como un cohete y esta que tiene mas fundamentales, la gente pase de ella y este totalmente estancada.
> 
> No obstante sigo pensando que en los proximos 12 meses se va a regular todo mucho mas, y que muchas shitcoins se van a ir a la mierda. Tambien creo que en 5-10 años IOTA seguira estando y la gran mayoria no. Y espero que IOTA este en el TOP10.
> 
> Paciencia y a esperar.



Como tengamos que esperar 10 años para ver a Iota en el top 10....muchos se tiran por el balcón.


----------



## Tito Pulo (7 Nov 2021)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> Pues esto no acaba aquí, he leído en iota-talk que por lo que parece la idea es subir el número de tokens (ahora unos 2700M, pasar al doble) no sé hasta dónde eso puede ser verdad, dicen que lo insinuó Hans en Twitter, si es que te tienes que reír
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues lo que faltaba....
Doble de monedas ... divide su valor a la mitad...
Vamos bien ..


----------



## BitJoros (7 Nov 2021)

Pues vaya gracia que ahora nos dieran el palo doblando los tokens...


----------



## cholesfer (7 Nov 2021)

MetreroConDinero dijo:


> Ojalá, de verdad que lo deseo con muchas ganas
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk



Pido perdón porque cometí un fallo en mi análisis. Luego con el PC a ver si puedo mandar unas fotos y explicar lo que veo.

Decir sólo que el triangulo (franja en la oscila el precio) se agrandó y por lo tanto se extendió...y debería romper sobre mitad de este mes. Igual sobre o entre el día 12o14.

Saludos.


----------



## Frank_Frank (7 Nov 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Pues lo que faltaba....
> Doble de monedas ... divide su valor a la mitad...
> Vamos bien ..



Ya no es dividir, es que en este mundo todo cristo sabe que a más monedas, más cuesta subir el precio, ahí tenéis dogecoin en su día o shiba, volúmenes de 10kM diarios y llega un momento que es imposible subir mástil precio. Pero ya digo, a mí no me hagáis caso, lo he leído en un foro de iota 


Enviado desde mi tostadora usando Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (7 Nov 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Como tengamos que esperar 10 años para ver a Iota en el top 10....muchos se tiran por el balcón.



A mi no me importaria esperar eso si pasa algo similar a Bitcoin, quiero decir no me pareceria mal estar forrado a los 53 años... lo malo es esperar y que al final no suceda nada.

Lo mejor es tener unas miles guardadas y el resto de la pasta jugarselo al casino de las shits de los DEX, que ahi si que puedes pegar el pelotazo en dos dias.


----------



## easyridergs (7 Nov 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Pues lo que faltaba....
> Doble de monedas ... divide su valor a la mitad...
> Vamos bien ..



Pero también tú tendrás el doble, el valor final de la cartera para el holder es el mismo. Esta hipótesis lleva años discutiéndose por varios motivos, ya veremos a ver cómo queda, pero es un tema que no me preocupa en absoluto.


----------



## orbeo (7 Nov 2021)

XICOTET dijo:


> Es incomprensible que toda la mierda esta subiendo como un cohete y esta que tiene mas fundamentales, la gente pase de ella y este totalmente estancada.
> 
> No obstante sigo pensando que en los proximos 12 meses se va a regular todo mucho mas, y que muchas shitcoins se van a ir a la mierda. Tambien creo que en 5-10 años IOTA seguira estando y la gran mayoria no. Y espero que IOTA este en el TOP10.
> 
> Paciencia y a esperar.



A este paso en el top10, pero empezando por el final de la fila.


----------



## Okjito (8 Nov 2021)

Entro, veo que sigo siendo pobre...me voy. Nos vemos en este hilo en 1 año. Saludos


----------



## khalil (8 Nov 2021)

Okjito dijo:


> Entro, veo que sigo siendo pobre...me voy. Nos vemos en este hilo en 1 año. Saludos



yo hasta dentro de 4 o 5 no lo espero... eso si que no me joda que tengo todas mis esperanzas puestas en IOTA


----------



## khalil (8 Nov 2021)

A ver, en mi caso tengo pasta en otras: BTC, ETH, SOL.. pero cualquiera de estas no creo que me haga ya un X500 o un X1000 como espero que algún día haga IOTA (en muchos años y poco a poco)... 

que esten baratas y puedan pegar pelotazo tengo MATIC, VET.. pero de verdad que por lo que leo, a la unica que le veo ese potencial es a IOTA ¿no creis?


----------



## Lomo Plateado (9 Nov 2021)

HOLA , YO VENIA A PREGUNTAR POR EL TEMA DE LA *ISO 20022* Y SI SABEIS DE ALGUN HILO RELACIONADO , CUANDO ENTRA EN VIGOR Y SI TENEIS ALGUNA INFORMACION MAS SOBRE LAS CDC´s y su relacion con esta normativa. 

Graciaaaaaaaas


----------



## easyridergs (9 Nov 2021)

Ya hay gente toda loca que no da crédito con el rendimiento de la devnet, se piensan que es fake, que las métricas son falsas y mierdas por el estilo. Pero no, la devnet es muy real y las confirmaciones se hacen en dos o tres segundos, es sencillamente brutal, y solo estamos empezando.

Si no sale ningún problema gordo no previsto sencillamente nos lo vamos a comer todo. IOTA representa la esencia de BTC en un DAG, es más, IOTA es lo que Nakamoto hubiera querido que BTC fuera cuando lo creó.


----------



## Nostalgia (9 Nov 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> Ya hay gente toda loca que no da crédito con el rendimiento de la devnet, se piensan que es fake, que las métricas son falsas y mierdas por el estilo. Pero no, la devnet es muy real y las confirmaciones se hacen en dos o tres segundos, es sencillamente brutal, y solo estamos empezando.
> 
> Si no sale ningún problema gordo no previsto sencillamente nos lo vamos a comer todo. IOTA representa la esencia de BTC en un DAG, es más, IOTA es lo que Nakamoto hubiera querido que BTC fuera cuando lo creó.



para de fomear cabronazo que no estoy dentro


----------



## easyridergs (9 Nov 2021)

Lomo Plateado dijo:


> HOLA , YO VENIA A PREGUNTAR POR EL TEMA DE LA *ISO 20022* Y SI SABEIS DE ALGUN HILO RELACIONADO , CUANDO ENTRA EN VIGOR Y SI TENEIS ALGUNA INFORMACION MAS SOBRE LAS CDC´s y su relacion con esta normativa.
> 
> Graciaaaaaaaas



Si no me equivoco es para el 26. IOTA será la base del internet del dinero.


----------



## easyridergs (9 Nov 2021)

Nostalgia dijo:


> para de fomear cabronazo que no estoy dentro



Yo llevo años dentro, y el HDP de Hans ha conseguido aunar la visión original de CFB para IOTA con la de Nakamoto para BTC. Ya tuvo genialidades pasadas como la White Flag por la cual pasamos de 50 tps a 1000 tps, pero esta es de otro nivel. Está lo va a cambiar todo y hay borregos que todavía no lo han pillado.


----------



## MetreroConDinero (10 Nov 2021)

Qué opináis de este análisis de BTC? Según esto tendremos orgía de dinero hasta el 31 de diciembre y luego habría que hacerse una salida preventiva ante la segura corrección...






Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Lomo Plateado (10 Nov 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> Si no me equivoco es para el 26. IOTA será la base del internet del dinero.



He leído que comienza ahora en Noviembre de 2021 y tendría un año de implantación . Las coins involucradas : XRP, XLM, IOTA ALGo .... alguien puede dar mas información sobre ello?


----------



## jm666 (10 Nov 2021)

piuto triángulo tendría que estar en 1.9 ya


----------



## Ircapo (10 Nov 2021)

A cuántas TPS (transacciones por segundo) se ha llegado en Iota?


----------



## Tito Pulo (11 Nov 2021)

Es triste ver a IOTA luchando por no bajar del puesto 51 en CMC....
Mientras IOTX ha hecho un x160 desde Junio....que se dice pronto..

En el canal de IOTX se pitorrean de IOTA...

Solana, AVAX, AAVE, FTM, ADA, MATIC, DOT, LUNA, BNB, LRC, y así nos podríamos tirar hasta mañana nombrando proyectos que han multiplicado por encima de 100...
Y si vamos a las medianas tenemos otros cientos de proyectos...HBAR, QUANT, KUSAMA, VRA.....con las Shits y memes más de lo mismo...

Y ahora saldrán los que dicen que es llorar ... pues decir lo que queráis pero el desempeño de Iota en dos años y medio de Bullrun está siendo una auténtica pena....una mierda de revalorización tal y como ha estado y está el mercado....una oportunidad perdida para todos los que holdeamos IOTA confiando en su proyecto..

De nada me sirve que el 2023 suba a 5 dólares...cuando cualquier cuñao habrá podido comprar diez veces más Iotas que nosotros con sus ganancias con un mierdameme de los cojones....

Mirar cómo se descononan de Iota en el foro de IOTX....


----------



## Frank_Frank (11 Nov 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Es triste ver a IOTA luchando por no bajar del puesto 51 en CMC....
> Mientras IOTX ha hecho un x160 desde Junio....que se dice pronto..
> 
> En el canal de IOTX se pitorrean de IOTA...
> ...





Iotx ha sido listada en coinbase, eso es todo. Sí iota hubiese sido listada en coinbase dando pie al mercado norteamericano, que dicho de manera fina, casi ni conocen ni saben que es Iota, a estas horas la tendrías a 15 o 20$, es triste pero es así. Esto es un casino y la gente está por los perros y los gatos (que también están listados en coinbase) 

A aguantar, no nos queda otra jajaja


Enviado desde mi tostadora usando Tapatalk


----------



## xiahoudun (11 Nov 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> En el canal de IOTX se pitorrean de IOTA...
> 
> 
> 
> Mirar cómo se descononan de Iota en el foro de IOTX....



IOTX no deja de ser un ERC20, así que a pagar ricas fees de la red Ethereum. Hay gente que ni lo saca de Coinbase por eso. Menos mal que dentro de poco podrán usar el token en una red que es absolutamente gratis: IOTX en el layer 2 de IOTA


----------



## easyridergs (12 Nov 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Es triste ver a IOTA luchando por no bajar del puesto 51 en CMC....
> Mientras IOTX ha hecho un x160 desde Junio....que se dice pronto..
> 
> En el canal de IOTX se pitorrean de IOTA...
> ...



Pues es fácil, el que esté dentro que venda y el que esté fuera que no la compre. Hay razas bonitas de perros y ERC chulos que comprar. El que no entienda IOTA mejor no compre por que se va a frustrar. Cuando llegue la adopción puede que se lamente, pero si mientras ha disfrutado tradeando con eso se consolará.


----------



## Tito Pulo (12 Nov 2021)

Puesto 53 de CMC y bajando...
La maravilla tecnológica sigue su curso..


----------



## easyridergs (12 Nov 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Puesto 53 de CMC y bajando...
> La maravilla tecnológica sigue su curso..



Te deseo suerte si valoras el nivel tecnológico por el puesto en el CMC.


----------



## Tito Pulo (12 Nov 2021)

Es evidente que en el puesto del CMC se valora ante todo la capitalización...

Y creo que a muchos de los que han multiplicado por 100 o 200 su inversión y ahora están entre los 20/30 primeros del CMC si les preguntas no cambiarían esas ganancias por estar en la mejor de las tecnologías....


----------



## Tito Pulo (12 Nov 2021)

Rectifico.....a muchos no .....a todos


----------



## Integer (12 Nov 2021)




----------



## Gian Gastone (13 Nov 2021)




----------



## easyridergs (13 Nov 2021)

Ircapo dijo:


> A cuántas TPS (transacciones por segundo) se ha llegado en Iota?



En diciembre tendremos las pruebas de spam y veremos a cuanto llegamos. Según Hans con un single core ha conseguido 4000, aunque ya sabemos que hay que ser cautelosos con esas pruebas de “laboratorio”. El mes que viene veremos …


----------



## Tito Pulo (13 Nov 2021)

Vamos a ver .... aquí hay grandes conocedores de Iota y muy creyentes en todo lo que puede conseguir y llegar a ser este proyecto...easyridergs es un ejemplo,paqueton también ...pero hay muchos más...

Y después estas tu que te crees muy listo...pero eres un tontorrón hazmerreír que va pululando por mil y un hilos dándoselas de sabiondo y quedando siempre con el culo al aire por su incapacidad para ver a dos pasos más de su nariz.....véase recomendar salir de SHIBA cuando estaba a 2500 y justo desde que abrió la boca para asegurar que caería al infierno se casco casi un x4... ese es un ejemplo de tu sabiduría...

Eres muy repetitivo con el tema del lloriqueo ... ya he dicho muchas veces que esa es una manera fácil de calificar una crítica al precio de IOTA....
Simplemente lo que digo es que un proyecto así en una Bullrun como la que estamos viviendo desde hace más de dos años merece estar a un precio muchísimo más alto del que está, nada más...
Y que por las razones que sean se arrastra en el CMC mientras proyectos muy muy inferiores multiplican por mil...


----------



## Azkenchack (13 Nov 2021)

A todos los que se quejan de IOTA, les recomiendo que se lean la Teoria del Caballo Muerto y partir de ahí decidan si quieren seguir cabalgando con Iota o cabalgar otro caballo.
Yo, lo tengo claro desde que empecé la carrera en 2017.






Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (13 Nov 2021)

Ahora si que sí...


----------



## easyridergs (13 Nov 2021)

La pasta gansa de verdad en BTC, ETH y demás mierdas ya la hicieron los primeros que entraron ya hace años. El 99% de las criptos no sirven para nada más que especular con Tether. Ninguna tiene capacidad de uso real, cualquier cosa que puedas hacer con BTC, ETH y todo los demás lo haces con sistemas centralizados de forma más barata, fiable y efectiva. Por eso después de años de su creación nadie va a comprar el pan con BTC o tiene sus escrituras en ETH. La razón de estar en IOTA es por la de apostar por una cripto que realmente permita plantar cara a los sistemas centralizados. La visión de CFB es a día de hoy más válida que nunca, el problema es que el personaje es un vividor, pero detrás de sus ideas está el verdadero santo grial de los sistemas descentralizados. Para conseguir el éxito primero hay que fracasar, y parece que esto ya lo hemos hecho, ahora es el momento de triunfar haciendo realidad las ideas de CFB a través del DAG de Popov, mediante el consenso de Nakamoto utilizando el multiverso de Hans.


----------



## easyridergs (13 Nov 2021)

orbeo dijo:


> Ahora si que sí...



Lo mejor es la grasilla del reposacabezas.


----------



## Tito Pulo (14 Nov 2021)

Te has currado los tres posts....
Aunque esos artículos son de un tal Hund que no es precisamente un simpatizante de IOTA...
Pero como digo ...buen aporte....
Aunque espero que no aciertes y Iota nos sorprenda con una subida hasta fin de año..


----------



## Bob Page (14 Nov 2021)

El artículo es pura especulación. El Hans hace un par de días daba a entender que el Coordicidio sería "pronto" y que no hay nada bloqueante a la vista. Sí, ya sé, el tipo es 0% fiable, pero este artículo tampoco se basa en ningún hecho o rumor que esté circulando por la IOTA Foundation.


----------



## Tito Pulo (14 Nov 2021)

Aquí veo a Valdeande poniendo de nuevo a Iota en su sitio, y la verdad es muy arriba.









Repensando Iota, parte 3, DESCENTRALIZACIÓN TOTAL DE REGISTROS


Todas las blockchains estarán unidas por una placa base, y esa será IOTA




odysee.com


----------



## Integer (14 Nov 2021)

Si estamos de acuerdo en que el precio actual se entiende, porque en la mainnet hay poca cosa desplegada, pero somos capaces de ver que lo que están deployando en la devnet es muy bueno...

Acumulad, malditos. O callad para siempre.

La realización de IOTA será la tecnología de trasfondo para la transformación de la industria, el comercio y puede que algo más.

La no realización, pues se irá a cero y a otra cosa.


----------



## cholesfer (15 Nov 2021)

Integer dijo:


>



Y cuanto dan?

Pq aún no las he movido de Binance, ya que mi idea era vender cuando se acercase a 2$ y deshacerme ya de esta puta mierda.


----------



## cholesfer (15 Nov 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> piuto triángulo tendría que estar en 1.9 ya



Así está el mio, viene desde verano...

Ahora tocando abajo del soporte, debería rebotar para subir en teoría romper...

Son las velas de 4h.

Dejó otra foto del diario.


----------



## jm666 (15 Nov 2021)

cholesfer dijo:


> Así está el mio, viene desde verano...
> 
> Ahora tocando abajo del soporte, debería rebotar para subir en teoría romper...
> 
> ...



sí, eso parece, debería irse a ~1.7 en un par de días, según mis cálculos burbujeros 

prácticamente el mismo valor que VET x 10 , a menos antes iban de ese estilo 

también depende lo que haga BTC oc

veremos dijo un ciego


----------



## Integer (15 Nov 2021)

cholesfer dijo:


> Y cuanto dan?
> 
> Pq aún no las he movido de Binance, ya que mi idea era vender cuando se acercase a 2$ y deshacerme ya de esta puta mierda.



Es una versión de desarrollo.


----------



## MetreroConDinero (16 Nov 2021)

Toma vertical ahora mismo. Eso ha tenido que romper el triángulo y algún ojete por el camino

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (16 Nov 2021)

Dinero gratis stakear las iotas por el token de la red shimmer. Parece una chorrada (y lo es) pero esto gusta mucho en el mercado. Es lo mismo que kusama.


----------



## cholesfer (16 Nov 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> sí, eso parece, debería irse a ~1.7 en un par de días, según mis cálculos burbujeros
> 
> prácticamente el mismo valor que VET x 10 , a menos antes iban de ese estilo
> 
> ...


----------



## orbeo (16 Nov 2021)

En Firefly todavía no veo ninguna opción para estalkear o como se diga.


----------



## orbeo (16 Nov 2021)

A vale, que como siempre saldrá *SOON*©


----------



## orbeo (16 Nov 2021)

Pasé de Trinity a Firefly cuando salió


----------



## orbeo (16 Nov 2021)

Parece que Dominik va a hacer un AMA en Reddit para explicar de que va la movida...


----------



## jm666 (16 Nov 2021)

cholesfer dijo:


>



xD, sí pero no ha salido del tirángulo todavía y además el VET a bajado a 1.5, así que no creo que suba tanto, quizás baje un poco mas el VET , pero es buena señal


----------



## khalil (16 Nov 2021)

La actualización para hacer staking entiendo que será una opción desde Firefly verdad? pensais lo mismo?


----------



## Frank_Frank (17 Nov 2021)

khalil dijo:


> La actualización para hacer staking entiendo que será una opción desde Firefly verdad? pensais lo mismo?



Sí, cuando se pueda hacer staking lo avisarán y harán una actualización de firefly para poder apostar, en teoría será 1 token $SMR cada 10 segundos por Miota apostada, son 90 días de staking así que 777.600 SMR por Miota. Yo voy a poner unos cuantos Giotas, total, por probar


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## calamatron (17 Nov 2021)

Vamoooooooos,ahora si nos vamos a la puta lunaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Ircapo (17 Nov 2021)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> Sí, cuando se pueda hacer staking lo avisarán y harán una actualización de firefly para poder apostar, en teoría será 1 token $SMR cada 10 segundos por Miota apostada, son 90 días de staking así que 777.600 SMR por Miota. Yo voy a poner unos cuantos Giotas, total, por probar
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Apostar? A qué?


----------



## Frank_Frank (17 Nov 2021)

Ircapo dijo:


> Apostar? A qué?











Shimmer Network - How to get Shimmer (SMR)


The incentivized staging network to advance major innovations from IOTA. Whatever happens, happens - the future of Shimmer will be up to you. Learn, build, earn and grow together.




shimmer.network






Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Frank_Frank (17 Nov 2021)

calamatron dijo:


> Vamoooooooos,ahora si nos vamos a la puta lunaaaaaaaaa



Lo están haciendo muy bien, en silencio y poco a poco, contratos inteligentes con tarifas cero, el staking ahora, que mucha gente lo estaba pidiendo a gritos, exchanges que no la quieren listar porque se les fastidia el negocio, la nueva red que está más avanzada de lo que reconocen… en diciembre ha alcanzado su AHT casi al 99% seguro si no se va todo al cuerno.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Ircapo (17 Nov 2021)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> Sí, cuando se pueda hacer staking lo avisarán y harán una actualización de firefly para poder apostar, en teoría será 1 token $SMR cada 10 segundos por Miota apostada, son 90 días de staking así que 777.600 SMR por Miota. Yo voy a poner unos cuantos Giotas, total, por probar
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Y por qué no stakear todos los que holdeas? Por lo que veo la recompensa es del 8% de lo propios SMR obtenidos









Repensando Iota, parte 4, MONITORIZAR TODA LA TIERRA


El planeta tierra será más verde y mas vigilado, por lo que absolutamente todo será monitorizado, y ahí jugará un gran papel IOTA.




odysee.com




Nuevo video interesante de Iota de Valdeande


----------



## Integer (17 Nov 2021)

Página 666 del hilo, como el logo de iota.

Las señales convergen.

Soon tu da mun.

/Off


----------



## Azkenchack (17 Nov 2021)

Ircapo dijo:


> Y por qué no stakear todos los que holdeas? Por lo que veo la recompensa es del 8% de lo propios SMR obtenidos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo creo que si estoy en modo HODL lo mejor es stakear con todo...

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## khalil (17 Nov 2021)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> Sí, cuando se pueda hacer staking lo avisarán y harán una actualización de firefly para poder apostar, en teoría será 1 token $SMR cada 10 segundos por Miota apostada, son 90 días de staking así que 777.600 SMR por Miota. Yo voy a poner unos cuantos Giotas, total, por probar
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



joder unos cuanto giotas?? pero cuanto tienes cabron? oye y otra cosa.. cuando dices poner miotas a apostar no es a APOSTAR con posibilidad de perder no?

Gracias


----------



## Azkenchack (17 Nov 2021)

yo no entiendo eso de apostar como perder Iotas....vamos, yo los pongo a stakear para sacar rendimiento pero sin perder ni uno solo de mis iotas...

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cholesfer (17 Nov 2021)

El stake en Firefly es flexible?


----------



## Integer (17 Nov 2021)

cholesfer dijo:


> El stake en Firefly es flexible?



¿Qué quieres decir con flexible?

Lo que se sabe es que durará 3 meses y podrás parar de stackear cuando quieras, no las tienes bloqueadas durante un tiempo determinado. No sé si te refieres a eso.


----------



## cholesfer (17 Nov 2021)

Integer dijo:


> ¿Qué quieres decir con flexible?
> 
> Lo que se sabe es que durará 3 meses y podrás parar de stackear cuando quieras, no las tienes bloqueadas durante un tiempo determinado. No sé si te refieres a eso.



Si, a eso, gracias.


----------



## veraburbu (17 Nov 2021)

Integer dijo:


> ¿Qué quieres decir con flexible?
> 
> Lo que se sabe es que durará 3 meses y podrás parar de stackear cuando quieras, no las tienes bloqueadas durante un tiempo determinado. No sé si te refieres a eso.



En el staking flexible puedes sacar los iotas cuando quieras y te quedas los intereses conseguidos.
En el staking bloqueado, normalmente con mayor APY, también puedes sacarlos, pero pierdes todos los intereses si lo haces antes del plazo. 
O así lo entiendo yo.


----------



## Harrymorgan (18 Nov 2021)

¿ Cuando el mercado se tomará en serio la noticia?

Hoy bajando lo que había subido


----------



## Harrymorgan (18 Nov 2021)

Enlaces varios sobre el nuevo token









Introducing IOTA Staking


Stake Your IOTA Tokens To Earn Token Rewards TL;DR: IOTA is introducing staking to all IOTA token holders. Stake your IOTA tokens and earn staking rewards from token airdrops. By staking your IOTA tokens you are helping launch new token economies and earn rewards from the newly minted tokens




blog.iota.org







https://twitter.com/shimmernet











Shimmer Network - Zero Fees, Endless Possibilities


The innovation network to advance the IOTA protocol. Whatever happens, happens – the future of Shimmer is up to you. Learn, build, earn and grow together.




shimmer.network













Announcing the Shimmer Network and Token


An Alternate Reality Awaits TL;DR: In order to accelerate the adoption of IOTA and validate its path to full decentralization, we are officially introducing Shimmer, an incentivized staging network with its own native token ($SMR). You can stake your IOTA tokens to get Shimmer tokens before...




blog.shimmer.network


----------



## Locoderemate (18 Nov 2021)

Leia la noticia de radix. Como la veis comparado con iota?


----------



## Locoderemate (18 Nov 2021)

Lo preguntaba mas bien a nivel tecnico. Como venden que la red correra a mas de un millone de transacciones\hora o algo asi


----------



## Frank_Frank (19 Nov 2021)

Shimmer price today, SMR to USD live, marketcap and chart | CoinMarketCap


Get the latest Shimmer price, SMR market cap, trading pairs, charts and data today from the world’s number one cryptocurrency price-tracking website




coinmarketcap.com






Ya está listado $SMR en CMC (sin precio, eso sí)


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Integer (19 Nov 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Lo preguntaba mas bien a nivel tecnico. Como venden que la red correra a mas de un millone de transacciones\hora o algo asi



Un millón de transacciones por hora son 277 por segundo.

Iota a pleno rendimiento debería mearse en esa cifra.


----------



## The Honkler (20 Nov 2021)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> Shimmer price today, SMR to USD live, marketcap and chart | CoinMarketCap
> 
> 
> Get the latest Shimmer price, SMR market cap, trading pairs, charts and data today from the world’s number one cryptocurrency price-tracking website
> ...



Perdonadme, pero no entiendo que precio puede tener una moneda infinita. Tal vez 0?


----------



## xiahoudun (20 Nov 2021)

The Honkler dijo:


> Perdonadme, pero no entiendo que precio puede tener una moneda infinita. Tal vez 0?



Pues anda que no hay monedas "infinitas" en el top 100


----------



## Frank_Frank (20 Nov 2021)

The Honkler dijo:


> Perdonadme, pero no entiendo que precio puede tener una moneda infinita. Tal vez 0?



Pues justo ese, 0


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Frank_Frank (21 Nov 2021)

Es bromuro, en cuanto llegue a 1,40$ de vuelta a los 1,20 jaja

Lo del token SMR, he leído que en teoría solo saldrán los que se hagan por la apuesta de iotas, así que si se pusiesen todos los iotas en staking al máximo tiempo (90 días) saldrían 0,77 SMR por cada Iota


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## itaka (21 Nov 2021)

pues nada a seguir esperando..... 

ultimamente parece estable coin respecto al btc. 




Frank_Frank dijo:


> Es bromuro, en cuanto llegue a 1,40$ de vuelta a los 1,20 jaja
> 
> Lo del token SMR, he leído que en teoría solo saldrán los que se hagan por la apuesta de iotas, así que si se pusiesen todos los iotas en staking al máximo tiempo (90 días) saldrían 0,77 SMR por cada Iota
> 
> ...


----------



## paketazo (22 Nov 2021)

arrancando motores


----------



## easyridergs (22 Nov 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> arrancando motores



Los insiders deben estar haciendo faena. Esta tarde charla de Hans con el niño rata. A ver cómo han quedado con el administrador de tether.

Edito:

No, la charla es ahora.


----------



## Bob Page (22 Nov 2021)

And....go!


----------



## Covid-8M (22 Nov 2021)




----------



## Ricardo1980 (22 Nov 2021)

Sabeis por que esta pegando este subidon?
Gracias.


----------



## Thundercat (22 Nov 2021)

IT'S HAPPENING!!


----------



## jm666 (22 Nov 2021)

ya no aguantaba dentro del triángulo tenía que expanderse de alguna manera, a ver si llega a 1.7 en estos días y me lo creo


----------



## Bob Page (22 Nov 2021)

Ricardo1980 dijo:


> Sabeis por que esta pegando este subidon?
> Gracias.



Ha habido una charla de Shimmer de Dom y Hans esta mañana, aunque ni idea de lo que han dicho.


----------



## su IGWT (22 Nov 2021)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> Sí, cuando se pueda hacer staking lo avisarán y harán una actualización de firefly para poder apostar, en teoría será 1 token $SMR cada 10 segundos por Miota apostada, son 90 días de staking así que 777.600 SMR por Miota. Yo voy a poner unos cuantos Giotas, total, por probar
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Sabes cuando sale eso?


----------



## Frank_Frank (22 Nov 2021)

su IGWT dijo:


> Sabes cuando sale eso?



Por lo que he leído aún no hay fecha, pero todo apunta al mes que viene. De todas maneras dicen que lo anunciarán con 24h de antelación, así que estate atento.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## BitJoros (23 Nov 2021)

Alguien me explica por qué utilizais el termino apostar? Se pueden perder ?


----------



## Harrymorgan (23 Nov 2021)

Cuando esto explote va a estar imparable. En mi opinión claro. Por técnico el triángulo está a puntito, por fundamental hay un montón de gasolina a punto de ser encendida.


Puede que en breve abandonemos para siempre estos precios. Aprovechando la bajada de hoy he cargado una poquitas.

Suerte a los ioteros


----------



## Harrymorgan (23 Nov 2021)

BitJoros dijo:


> Alguien me explica por qué utilizais el termino apostar? Se pueden perder ?




Hay que tener claro que a diferencia de de ETH y BTC, que ya son realidades en pleno funcionamiento, Iota es solo un proyecto. ¿Puedes perder? Si el proyecto no acaba funcionando por lo que sea, sí, tiene riesgo de que valga 0.

Pero sinceramente, es un proyecto muy potente, con muchísimas manos fuertes detrás. Iota va a ser, sí o sí, el estándar del internet de las cosas y ahora mismo está dando los primeros pasos para pasar de ser proyecto a realidad... momento histórico


----------



## khalil (23 Nov 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Hay que tener claro que a diferencia de de ETH y BTC, que ya son realidades en pleno funcionamiento, Iota es solo un proyecto. ¿Puedes perder? Si el proyecto no acaba funcionando por lo que sea, sí, tiene riesgo de que valga 0.
> 
> Pero sinceramente, es un proyecto muy potente, con muchísimas manos fuertes detrás. Iota va a ser, sí o sí, el estándar del internet de las cosas y ahora mismo está dando los primeros pasos para pasar de ser proyecto a realidad... momento histórico



Creo que el compañero se refería a que en vez de hablar de poner las IOTAS a ahcer staking hablais de APOSTARLAS y pregunta/mos si es que el concepto es diferente. En staking no puedes moverlas en un periodo de tiempo (si es bloqueado) lo cual no supone mayor probelma si tu estrategia es a largo plazo pero no estamos seguros si con esta nueva actualziación lo que haces es hacer apuestas en vez de staking


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (23 Nov 2021)

Tiene o tendra el SHIMMER valor monetario? Lo han explicado, si, pero no me ha quedado muy claro,

Gracias de antediluviano si alguien pone explicacion para CI32es como yo.


----------



## BitJoros (23 Nov 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Hay que tener claro que a diferencia de de ETH y BTC, que ya son realidades en pleno funcionamiento, Iota es solo un proyecto. ¿Puedes perder? Si el proyecto no acaba funcionando por lo que sea, sí, tiene riesgo de que valga 0.
> 
> Pero sinceramente, es un proyecto muy potente, con muchísimas manos fuertes detrás. Iota va a ser, sí o sí, el estándar del internet de las cosas y ahora mismo está dando los primeros pasos para pasar de ser proyecto a realidad... momento histórico



Me refiero al termino apostar en relacion al stack de IOTA que van a implementar nuevo, con el que te dan la otra moneda.


----------



## Amapizpis (23 Nov 2021)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Tiene o tendra el SHIMMER valor monetario? Lo han explicado, si, pero no me ha quedado muy claro,
> 
> Gracias de antediluviano si alguien pone explicacion para CI32es como yo.



Tendra valor, en función del precio de mercado.

Igual que Bitcoin Cash, o Ethereum Classic, que fueron regaladas a los poseedores de Bitcoin y Ethereum al hacer la bifurcación.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (23 Nov 2021)

Amapizpis dijo:


> Tendra valor, en función del precio de mercado.
> 
> Igual que Bitcoin Cash, o Ethereum Classic, que fueron regaladas a los poseedores de Bitcoin y Ethereum al hacer la bifurcación.



Muchas gracias x la aclaracion!


----------



## Harrymorgan (23 Nov 2021)

BitJoros dijo:


> Me refiero al termino apostar en relacion al stack de IOTA que van a implementar nuevo, con el que te dan la otra moneda.



Sí es lo que te han explicado. En principio no hay riesgo porque tus Iotas no salen del Firefly, tu siguen teniendo su custodia


----------



## Harrymorgan (23 Nov 2021)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Tiene o tendra el SHIMMER valor monetario? Lo han explicado, si, pero no me ha quedado muy claro,
> 
> Gracias de antediluviano si alguien pone explicacion para CI32es como yo.



Sí seguro, va a ser un token negociable, además parece que lo que se va a stakear para conseguir maná van a ser los shimmers... ahora lo que van a valer, eso ya lo dirá el mercado


----------



## Okjito (24 Nov 2021)

Integer dijo:


>



no tiene sentido un staking de IOTA:...


----------



## cholesfer (24 Nov 2021)

Vamos a ver,

Me he instalando Firefly en Ubuntu, ha pasado de prueba 10 iotas desde Binance (pagando 0.5 iotas, de free nada), llegaron, no he visto nada de hacer stake ni de shimmer...

... Y al cerrarlo no veo icono de Firefly y absolutamente nada de nada en mi pc. No sé cómo volver a abrir la wallet pq no la veo.

Aiuda.


----------



## Amapizpis (25 Nov 2021)

cholesfer dijo:


> Vamos a ver,
> 
> Me he instalando Firefly en Ubuntu, ha pasado de prueba 10 iotas desde Binance (pagando 0.5 iotas, de free nada), llegaron, no he visto nada de hacer stake ni de shimmer...
> 
> ...



1- El staking aun no se puede hacer, lo anunciaran 24h antes en una fecha aun por determinar.

2-En ubunto la wallet no se instala, simplemente vuelve a ejecutar lo que descargaste.


----------



## cholesfer (25 Nov 2021)

Amapizpis dijo:


> 1- El staking aun no se puede hacer, lo anunciaran 24h antes en una fecha aun por determinar.
> 
> 2-En ubunto la wallet no se instala, simplemente vuelve a ejecutar lo que descargaste.



Ayer te zankee y hoy te doy las gracias.

Así aprovecho para dejaros la gráfica de IOTA en el diario, 7 dias seguidos de velas verdes y en ascenso.

Todavía debemos ver más volumen, llegará con la confirmación del stake, shimmer, los NFT y/o airdrops que están preparando etc...

Saludos.


----------



## jm666 (25 Nov 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> ya no aguantaba dentro del triángulo tenía que expanderse de alguna manera, a ver si llega a 1.7 en estos días y me lo creo



1.65 me lo estoy empezando a creer


----------



## jm666 (25 Nov 2021)

ajajaj

max de hoy en binance: 1.6666


----------



## easyridergs (25 Nov 2021)

Vended ya, coño !!!!


----------



## Locoderemate (25 Nov 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> Vended ya, coño !!!!



Jajaja


----------



## Azkenchack (25 Nov 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> Vended ya, coño !!!!



Una polla como una olla!!!







Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Integer (27 Nov 2021)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Una polla como una olla!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y aquí estamos, pagando las consecuencias.

Jajajajaja



No. Todo llegará. Calma. Hodl.


----------



## MetreroConDinero (27 Nov 2021)

Bueno, entre el "vende la noticia" de Sandbox para este lunes y ChicoCrypto pronosticando un hostion de dimensiones bíblicas para este lunes también, lo mismo hay que guardar vaselina para el comienzo de semana. Aún así, hold y disfruta del sexo

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jm666 (29 Nov 2021)

yo lo veo bien, tocó el borde superior la semana pasada 1.666  , ha tocado borde inferior ayer y ahora vuelve a subir alegre, veremos dijo un ciego ...


----------



## Harrymorgan (29 Nov 2021)

Cogí unas pocas en el recorte.

Iota está a punto, pero que despegue creo que depende de alguno de estos factores ( si se dan los dos mejor):

- Rallie del BTC para final de año.
- Que saquen el staking de Shimmer.

Si finalmente no hay subida de BTC, y lo de Shimmer se empieza a retrasar... lo mismo nos vamos a 0,40.... pero apostaría por la subida, la figura técnica es más que bonita, parece que se está acumulando a estos niveles. A ver si despierta ya.


----------



## khalil (30 Nov 2021)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Una polla como una olla!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ajjajajaja pienso igual


----------



## Zelofan (1 Dic 2021)

*Nos equivocamos con IOTA, quizás para el proximo halving desconecten el coordinador de los webos pero la apuesta era Solana y nadie la dijo.
Yo estoy siguiendo de cerca una blockchain una semana que aun no ha explotado y tiene expectativas de comerse a todas o por lo menos colocarse en el top y no esta ni entre las las 2000 primeras criptos. Ya la pondré cuando me asegure que no es scam xD*


----------



## Integer (2 Dic 2021)

Qué será lo de hoy?

Me extraña que no se comente nada.


----------



## HOOOR (2 Dic 2021)

Cuando es el cordicide


----------



## jm666 (2 Dic 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Qué será lo de hoy?
> 
> Me extraña que no se comente nada.



está viva


----------



## Thundercat (2 Dic 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> está viva



Los cohones está viva. Ruido de mercado. OVR por ejemplo sí, eso es estar viva


----------



## jm666 (2 Dic 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> Los cohones está viva. Ruido de mercado. OVR por ejemplo sí, eso es estar viva



al menos coletea


----------



## jm666 (2 Dic 2021)

pues ha subido 10% y btc bajando


----------



## jm666 (2 Dic 2021)

yo en cambio creo que es la única que puede multiplicar por mucho y además mantenerse, veremos dijo un ciego


----------



## Integer (2 Dic 2021)

Pues ya lo tenemos, otro staking para iota.

Assembly.sc


----------



## BitJoros (2 Dic 2021)

Ya podemos stackear algo??


----------



## Integer (2 Dic 2021)

BitJoros dijo:


> Ya podemos stackear algo??



Todavía no.

De momento ya sabemos que en un mismo staking de X iotas puedes recibir más de un token al mismo tiempo.

En este caso serán SMR y ASMB.


----------



## Integer (2 Dic 2021)

Está subiendo. Se está expandiendo la noticia.


----------



## itaka (2 Dic 2021)

a ver una hace falta una guia para torpes

tanto nft, contrato inteligenten, nft, defi...
es un lio


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Dic 2021)

Parece mentira que suba por qué se va a poder stakear un token, pero es lo que gusta en este shitmercado.


----------



## Integer (2 Dic 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Parece mentira que suba por qué se va a poder stakear un token, pero es lo que gusta en este shitmercado.



Hay quien stakea pisos que les dan unos réditos cada mes. Más de un burbujo y de dos.

Son nuevas formas de negocio, nada más. Lo que falta es ver hasta dónde llega.

Este mundillo ya ha dado mucho dinero y está en pañales. Lo importante es escoger bien.


----------



## MetreroConDinero (4 Dic 2021)

Solo os deseo que estéis comprando a manos llenas. Lo que sea. Metaverso, DeFi, BTC, lo que sea. Comprad como si lo fueran a prohibir

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Me voy del foro (4 Dic 2021)

MetreroConDinero dijo:


> Solo os deseo que estéis comprando a manos llenas. Lo que sea. Metaverso, DeFi, BTC, lo que sea. Comprad como si lo fueran a prohibir
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk



que inteligente, se te ve sobrado


----------



## BitJoros (4 Dic 2021)

Ha tocado menos de 1€, a que se debe?


----------



## MetreroConDinero (4 Dic 2021)

Me voy del foro dijo:


> que inteligente, se te ve sobrado



Por supuesto, guapi

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Integer (4 Dic 2021)

Meet Assembly 1: Your Key to Open and Decentralized Worlds


Build your world with sharded smart contract chains and connect anywhere TL;DR: Assembly will be a decentralized, scalable multi-chain network for smart contracts. Build and customize your own smart contract chain, with the shared security and interoperability of a...




blog.assembly.sc





IOTA: gloria o muerte.

El ecosistema que se viene es tremendo. La competencia de binance launchpad y la BSC, haciendo el staking desde la wallet, permitiendo Defi con comisiones ridículas para mover tus fondos.

Si se produce la adopción se lo come todo.


----------



## Integer (4 Dic 2021)

Está saliendo mucha chicha en los últimos meses, no sólo a nivel teórico, sino que están liberando mucho software.

Es una locomotora arrancando. Las primeras pistonadas han sido lentas, pero ya se empieza a mover.


----------



## Gian Gastone (4 Dic 2021)




----------



## El hombre dubitativo (5 Dic 2021)

Jajajaja que basurilla.....


----------



## Bye Felicia (5 Dic 2021)

Alguien me explica por que ya no se puede comprar iota directamente en Binance?


----------



## cholesfer (5 Dic 2021)

Bye Felicia dijo:


> Alguien me explica por que ya no se puede comprar iota directamente en Binance?



El trading de IOTA sigue activo por lo que veo.


----------



## Galvf (7 Dic 2021)

¿Alguien puede decirme dónde tengo que dirigirme para futuros airdrops?


----------



## Integer (7 Dic 2021)

Galvf dijo:


> ¿Alguien puede decirme dónde tengo que dirigirme para futuros airdrops?



Guarda las iotas en tu billetera firefly. Harán una actualización para stakear desde la billetera y recibir los, de momento, dos nuevos tokens: SMR (Shimmer) y ASMB (Assembly).


----------



## Galvf (7 Dic 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Guarda las iotas en tu billetera firefly. Harán una actualización para stakear desde la billetera y recibir los, de momento, dos nuevos tokens: SMR (Shimmer) y ASMB (Assembly).



Gracias tron


----------



## Azkenchack (7 Dic 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Guarda las iotas en tu billetera firefly. Harán una actualización para stakear desde la billetera y recibir los, de momento, dos nuevos tokens: SMR (Shimmer) y ASMB (Assembly).



¿Como repartiriais vuestros iotas para el stake?
¿50% para SMR y 50% para ASMB?
¿25, 25 y 50 sin stakear?


Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Integer (7 Dic 2021)

Azkenchack dijo:


> ¿Como repartiriais vuestros iotas para el stake?
> ¿50% para SMR y 50% para ASMB?
> ¿25, 25 y 50 sin stakear?
> 
> ...



Obtienes el 100% para ambas, no hay que repartir.


----------



## jm666 (8 Dic 2021)

cómo lo veis ?


----------



## jm666 (8 Dic 2021)

es BTC , si se mueve se mueve IOTA 

sorry, no lo dije


----------



## MetreroConDinero (8 Dic 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 863914
> 
> 
> cómo lo veis ?



Faltaría un tercer toque en la resistencia del triángulo para validarlo no?

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jm666 (8 Dic 2021)

MetreroConDinero dijo:


> Faltaría un tercer toque en la resistencia del triángulo para validarlo no?
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk



no sé

simplemente se va estrechando y debe romper por algún sitio, no es siempre igual.

ahora jugamos con la baza que ha caido mucho y la cosa está calentita, pero podría seguir lateral , vamos a ver dijo un ciego  

yo diría, siempre desde la barra del bar, de que va a subir, porque las alts están contentas y esas saben mas que yo


----------



## Integer (10 Dic 2021)

Hornet Participation Plugin Release


On-Tangle Tracking of Ballots and Staking Events TL;DR: The latest Hornet release version adds a Participation plugin, which enables node owners to track and verify on-Tangle ballots and staking events. This plugin is the main building block for the upcoming ”Build vs. Burn” vote and the IOTA...




blog.iota.org





Prácticamente lo tenemos aquí.

With the help of this plugin, the IOTA node software is technically ready for the upcoming Shimmer and Assembly staking events, as well as the planned “Build vs. Burn” vote.


----------



## Thundercat (14 Dic 2021)

Ahora el Wall Street Wolverine ha sacado un video promocionando esta shitcoin que pretende hacer lo que hace IOTA pero más lento y con comisiones, con un equipo Paco de Mierda.

Le deben de haber pagado bien


----------



## Pimp (14 Dic 2021)

A ver jew street wolverine es gilipollas todo lo que dice baja AL INfierno y es un scammer de puta madre como dices, un payaso que ha perdido todo y vive de las migajas que le da el pajeet de mani por anunciar cursos y los proyectos que les pagan como DAG.

Pero DAG no es española al menos el CEO, yo estaba antes de que lo anunciase el mani y cuando la anuncio el me pire porque cuando algo se llena de españoles es hora de irse PORQUE pajetean rapido y se va a 0. Así fue una vez la anuncio en el mega evento "la gran inversión" de pajeet tawani la moneda se fue al guanisimo y ahí ha quedado.


----------



## Jacco Maccaco (14 Dic 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> A ver jew street wolverine es gilipollas todo lo que dice baja AL INfierno y es un scammer de puta madre como dices, un payaso que ha perdido todo y vive de las migajas que le da el pajeet de mani por anunciar cursos y los proyectos que les pagan como DAG.
> 
> Pero DAG no es española al menos el CEO, yo estaba antes de que lo anunciase el mani y cuando la anuncio el me pire porque cuando algo se llena de españoles es hora de irse PORQUE pajetean rapido y se va a 0. Así fue una vez la anuncio en el mega evento "la gran inversión" de pajeet tawani la moneda se fue al guanisimo y ahí ha quedado.



PIMP=BOSS


----------



## Thundercat (14 Dic 2021)

da igual aun así DAG no es nada revolucionario, IOTA está establecido y le da mil vueltas.


----------



## forestal92 (14 Dic 2021)

A cuanto se supone que IOTA debe llegar si finalmente se implementa su uso para ISO20022?


----------



## orbeo (14 Dic 2021)

forestal92 dijo:


> A cuanto se supone que IOTA debe llegar si finalmente se implementa su uso para ISO20022?



Feeless = Priceless


----------



## cholesfer (14 Dic 2021)

El canal de IOTA 3.0 en YouTube ha sacado unos vídeos explicando como ser o hacer en un nodo en IOTA.

Es bastabte fácil, sobre Ubuntu. Aquí un servidor ya se ha establecido como Nodo.

No dan nada por eso, pero cuantos más NODOs pues mejor para todos.

Saludos.


----------



## khalil (14 Dic 2021)

cholesfer dijo:


> El canal de IOTA 3.0 en YouTube ha sacado unos vídeos explicando como ser o hacer en un nodo en IOTA.
> 
> Es bastabte fácil, sobre Ubuntu. Aquí un servidor ya se ha establecido como Nodo.
> 
> ...



Hola @cholesfer , ¿lo de ser nodo es como minar criptos? ¿debes tener todo el dia el pc encendido?

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## cholesfer (14 Dic 2021)

khalil dijo:


> Hola @cholesfer , ¿lo de ser nodo es como minar criptos? ¿debes tener todo el dia el pc encendido?
> 
> Gracias por adelantado



Si, o cada vez que enciendas el pc lo activas.

Es ejecutar el programa en un terminal de ubuntu, darle a start, y abrir una pestaña en el explorador para ver los datos. Pongo una foto para que se vea.

El del canal de IOTA 3.0 lo hace ejecutando Ubuntu en una máquina virtual, entiendo que el está bajo Windows. 

Saludos.


----------



## khalil (14 Dic 2021)

cholesfer dijo:


> Si, o cada vez que enciendas el pc lo activas.
> 
> Es ejecutar el programa en un terminal de ubuntu, darle a start, y abrir una pestaña en el explorador para ver los datos. Pongo una foto para que se vea.
> 
> ...



Ok mil gracias @cholesfer este finde lo intento yo tb. un abrazo


----------



## Bye Felicia (14 Dic 2021)

IOTA to the Guan-o


----------



## BitJoros (14 Dic 2021)

Si sigue igual, alrededor del €


----------



## easyridergs (15 Dic 2021)

Un avisillo.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (15 Dic 2021)

easyridergs dijo:


> Un avisillo.



Un augurio. Ojala.


----------



## Tito Pulo (15 Dic 2021)

Imagine you could stake your $IOTA to receive #Shimmer and #Assembly tokens for free, right for the holidays.

#IOTA staking rocket 

wen? https://t.co/OxvirdZLPI


----------



## bubba_zanetti (15 Dic 2021)

IOTA on LinkedIn: IOTA x Shimmer x Assembly


The Power of Three: #IOTA, @shimmernet, @assembly_net. Three networks together to offer limitless innovation in #crypto. Learn how they enable #builders...




www.linkedin.com


----------



## batone79 (16 Dic 2021)

Cual cres que será la capitalización de IOTA por ende su precio comparado con otras.

Supply 2.779.530.283,00 
Circulante 2.779.530.283,00 

Market Cap - Precio/IOTA
IOTA actual: $3.163.366.557 - $1,14
SHIBA-INU: $18.619.801.289 - $6,70
AUTODESK: $57.870.000.000 - $20,82
INDITEX: $87.250.000.000 - $31,39
COCA-COLA: $250.790.000.000 - $90,23
NIKE: $259.420.000.000 - $93,33
ASUS: $272.590.000.000 - $98,07
ETH: $478.830.088.922 - $172,27
NVIDIA: $761.470.000.000 - $273,96
BTC: $922.762.295.319 - $331,98
Meta: $928.380.000.000 - $334,01
Tesla: $962.600.000.000 - $346,32
AMAZON: $1.760.000.000.000 - $633,20
Google: $1.949.000.000.000 - $701,20
Microsoft: $2.512.000.000.000 - $903,75
Apple: $2.941.000.000.000 - $1.058,09


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (16 Dic 2021)

Es 100 % tiroteable....sin lugar a dudas......


----------



## Forcopula (21 Dic 2021)

Empieza el pre-staking caballeros!!

Actualizar billeter firefly a la última versión y esperad a mañana que ahora está muy petado jajajaja


----------



## cholesfer (21 Dic 2021)

Bueno pues el Staking es a elegir, o Assembly o Shimmer. No se reciben Tokens de ambos con las mismas iotas. En mi caso voy a crear otra cartera interna para Stakear mitad y mitad en principio. 

Alguien con más conocimiento puede indicar cuál puede ser más beneficioso?

Para Stakear shimmer se necesita un mínimo de iotas, que ahora mismo no se averiguar cuántas son.

Saludos.


----------



## Azkenchack (21 Dic 2021)

Todas mis Iotas en staking: mitad y mitad....

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Integer (21 Dic 2021)

cholesfer dijo:


> Bueno pues el Staking es a elegir, o Assembly o Shimmer. No se reciben Tokens de ambos con las mismas iotas. En mi caso voy a crear otra cartera interna para Stakear mitad y mitad en principio.
> 
> Alguien con más conocimiento puede indicar cuál puede ser más beneficioso?
> 
> ...



Incorrecto, se reciben ambos tokens.

En el momento de stakear te pregunta en que eventos y puedes marcar los dos y te dan el 100%

Como ves en la imagen, ambos stakes proceden de C1 (Cartera 1) y si utilizas las calculadoras online de cada staking puedes comprobar que te daran el 100% para las dos (justo antes de poner a stakear te da la estimación).


----------



## cholesfer (21 Dic 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Incorrecto, se reciben ambos tokens.
> 
> En el momento de stakear te pregunta en que eventos y puedes marcar los dos y te dan el 100%



Ah pues cojonudo. Es que solo tenía 9.5 Miotas que pasé a Firefly de prueba...y no eran suficientes para Shimmer.

Ahora, por vago, me tengo q joder y esperar a que Binance reactive la Red de IOTA que la tiene suspendida.

Saludos.


----------



## Integer (21 Dic 2021)

Ojo la subida que llevamos y el volumen es irrisorio.


----------



## Ircapo (21 Dic 2021)

Lo más parecido a una retirada masiva de efectivo de los bancos.
Con coeficientes de caja inferiores al 10%, lo que provoca corralitos.
Veremos si hay iotas reales para todos en las billeteras de los exchange.
Porque ese volúmen de retiradas no sale en el volumen tradeado a día de hoy. 
Y eso que estaban avisados desde hace días.


----------



## Amapizpis (21 Dic 2021)

Ircapo dijo:


> Lo más parecido a una retirada masiva de efectivo de los bancos.
> Con coeficientes de caja inferiores al 10%, lo que provoca corralitos.
> Veremos si hay iotas reales para todos en las billeteras de los exchange.
> Porque ese volúmen de retiradas no sale en el volumen tradeado a día de hoy.
> Y eso que estaban avisados desde hace días.



Yo retire hace semanas.

Y ojo que en bitfinex ha marcado hace 20 minutos un maximo de 1.32$


----------



## Galvf (21 Dic 2021)

¿Alguno tiene problemas con la sincronización de las carteras (a mi no me las detecta) a la hora de poder stakearlos?


----------



## Ircapo (21 Dic 2021)

Amapizpis dijo:


> Yo retire hace semanas.
> 
> Y ojo que en bitfinex ha marcado hace 20 minutos un maximo de 1.32$



El problema es que ahora todo el mundo lo hace a la vez.
Y no creo que haya problemas, pero seguro que nervios de muchos sí.
He leído por twitter que preveían cuatro días de suspensión.

@Galvf  actualiza firefly a la versión 1.3


----------



## orbeo (21 Dic 2021)

Ya veo el botón de stalkear. Sí le doy ya blokea los iotas para empezar a generar cash sano o todavía no?


----------



## orbeo (21 Dic 2021)

A vale nada, el chorreo empieza el 28 de diciembre. Jeje os imagináis que ese día se va a tomar x culo y se pierden los fondos?


----------



## khalil (21 Dic 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Empieza el pre-staking caballeros!!
> 
> Actualizar billeter firefly a la última versión y esperad a mañana que ahora está muy petado jajajaja



Gracias por avisar¡ ya tengo mis iotas en pre-staking¡


----------



## orbeo (21 Dic 2021)

He estado apunto de darle al botón pero me voy a esperar unos días que con Iota siempre pasa alguna cagada.


----------



## Integer (21 Dic 2021)

orbeo dijo:


> He estado apunto de darle al botón pero me voy a esperar unos días que con Iota siempre pasa alguna cagada.



Nada, la cagada ha sido nada más empezar, han dado aviso por discord y a los pocos minutos lo han arreglado.

Dale Manolo. Los burbujos stakeamos sin miedo ni arrepentimiento.


----------



## orbeo (21 Dic 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Nada, la cagada ha sido nada más empezar, han dado aviso por discord y a los pocos minutos lo han arreglado.
> 
> Dale Manolo. Los burbujos stakeamos sin miedo ni arrepentimiento.



Ah, que han tenido que arreglar algo??? Joder Iota no defrauda XD


----------



## Integer (21 Dic 2021)

orbeo dijo:


> Ah, que han tenido que arreglar algo??? Joder Iota no defrauda XD



No pain, no gain.


----------



## Frank_Frank (21 Dic 2021)

Yo ya he puesto todas las que tenía a generar beneficios jajaja!


Me pone que empieza en 6 días y bueno, las he puesto a stakear en todo lo que salía, a ver como va


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## jm666 (21 Dic 2021)

20 eurillos en stalking por aquí 

wow hemos pasado de 2500 IOTABTC


----------



## Frank_Frank (21 Dic 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> 20 eurillos en stalking por aquí
> 
> wow hemos pasado de 2500 IOTABTC



17 eurazos tengo yo ahí en prestaking, en 3 años jubilado jaja


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Bye Felicia (22 Dic 2021)

En prestaking y rabo en mano....


----------



## Integer (22 Dic 2021)

IOTA entra en la fase final del European Blockchain Services Infrastructure:





__





European Blockchain Pre-Commercial Procurement


The European Commission is looking for novel blockchain solutions for the European Blockchain Services Infrastructure. The first solution design phase of the EU blockchain PCP was completed by 7 contractors. Phase 2A 'prototype development and lab testing' was completed by 5 contractors. Phase...




digital-strategy.ec.europa.eu


----------



## i+d iota (22 Dic 2021)

Perdonad que abuse un poco de vuestra buena voluntad.
He estado desconectado un tiempo y sigo teniendo mis IOTAS en Binance

Podeis poner un resumen de los pasos que tengo que hacer para para llevar los Iotas a firefly y aprovechar eso del staking etc.?


----------



## jm666 (22 Dic 2021)

i+d iota dijo:


> Perdonad que abuse un poco de vuestra buena voluntad.
> He estado desconectado un tiempo y sigo teniendo mis IOTAS en Binance
> 
> Podeis poner un resumen de los pasos que tengo que hacer para para llevar los Iotas a firefly y aprovechar eso del staking etc.?



bájate el nuevo firefly lo primero









Firefly - IOTA wallet


Firefly is the official wallet for the IOTA cryptocurrency.




firefly.iota.org


----------



## jaimitoabogado (22 Dic 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> 20 eurillos en stalking por aquí
> 
> wow hemos pasado de 2500 IOTABTC



Ya está activo el staking en firefly?


----------



## jm666 (22 Dic 2021)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> Ya está activo el staking en firefly?



puedes tenerlas en pre staking , así en cuanto empiece , en 6 días, comienzas a tener las recompensas inmediatamente









IOTA Staking Start


May the Rewards Be With You Note: IOTA Staking continues with a new version of Firefly. Refer to this blog post for all updated staking instructions. A comprehensive overview of the road ahead for IOTA, Shimmer and Assembly is outlined here. TL;DR: IOTA staking for the Shimmer network (SMR




blog.iota.org


----------



## Integer (22 Dic 2021)

i+d iota dijo:


> Perdonad que abuse un poco de vuestra buena voluntad.
> He estado desconectado un tiempo y sigo teniendo mis IOTAS en Binance
> 
> Podeis poner un resumen de los pasos que tengo que hacer para para llevar los Iotas a firefly y aprovechar eso del staking etc.?



Prepara firefly, pero por ahora binance no permite hacer retiradas en la red de iota.

Pinta que quieren stakear ellos.


----------



## jm666 (22 Dic 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Prepara firefly, pero por ahora binance no permite hacer retiradas en la red de iota.
> 
> Pinta que quieren stakear ellos.



eso debe ser nuevo, yo las retiré hace apenas 10 días


----------



## BitJoros (22 Dic 2021)

Menos mal que hace meses que no tengo nada en ese estercolero de binance.


----------



## orbeo (22 Dic 2021)

Bueno pues ya lo he puesto para generar jugosos decimales.


----------



## bauldepetete (22 Dic 2021)

has puesto en assembly y shimmer?


----------



## Harrymorgan (22 Dic 2021)

i+d iota dijo:


> Perdonad que abuse un poco de vuestra buena voluntad.
> He estado desconectado un tiempo y sigo teniendo mis IOTAS en Binance
> 
> Podeis poner un resumen de los pasos que tengo que hacer para para llevar los Iotas a firefly y aprovechar eso del staking etc.?




1º bajarte la versión actualizada de firefly de escritorio
2º Hacer transferencia de Binance a tu firefly a través de la red iota ( ojo que parece que Binance las tiene deshabilitadas a ratos)
3º Luego pones los iotas desde la propia cartera en prestaking y ya se stakean solos cuando llegue el día de inicio


----------



## Harrymorgan (22 Dic 2021)

bauldepetete dijo:


> has puesto en assembly y shimmer?




No hay que elegir, stakeas por ambos. Es un "doble" staking


----------



## robert73 (22 Dic 2021)

IOTA Criptomoneda para el Internet of Things (IoT) (parte 2)


Aquí dándole vueltas a EBSI… No os da la sensación de que se ha intentado tapar la noticia del pase de fase en EBSI? No me creo que haya sido casualidad que se abra el pre-staking y salga lo de EBSI el mismo día. Cualquier otra coin habría tratado de pumpear dos veces, una por cada noticia.




forobits.com


----------



## orbeo (22 Dic 2021)

bauldepetete dijo:


> has puesto en assembly y shimmer?



Sí, claro.


----------



## Forcopula (22 Dic 2021)




----------



## Locoderemate (22 Dic 2021)

robert73 dijo:


> IOTA Criptomoneda para el Internet of Things (IoT) (parte 2)
> 
> 
> Aquí dándole vueltas a EBSI… No os da la sensación de que se ha intentado tapar la noticia del pase de fase en EBSI? No me creo que haya sido casualidad que se abra el pre-staking y salga lo de EBSI el mismo día. Cualquier otra coin habría tratado de pumpear dos veces, una por cada noticia.
> ...



Yo llevo meses diciendo que los exchange estan jodiendo a iota. Saben lo q significa que iota funcione y, obviamente, no les gusta


----------



## Harrymorgan (22 Dic 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Yo llevo meses diciendo que los exchange estan jodiendo a iota. Saben lo q significa que iota funcione y, obviamente, no les gusta




Por cierto... nosotros compramos a los exchanges? Pero a quién compran los exchanges? Alguien lo sabe?


----------



## Harrymorgan (22 Dic 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


>




Hace falta como el comer que iota saque un exchange descentralizado tipo uniswap para dejar de depender de los exchanges centralizados. Ahí se acabaría mucha manipulación.


----------



## Harrymorgan (22 Dic 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


>




Si Iota hace la mitad de la mitad de la cuarta parte de lo que promete... va a ser la leche


----------



## easyridergs (22 Dic 2021)

Más avisos, esta vez de STmicroelectronics


----------



## Harrymorgan (22 Dic 2021)

Parece que está despertando ahora, otra vez en verde... a ver como acaba el día

Supongo que los exchanges tendrán que reponer todo lo que está saliendo a mansalva


----------



## Harrymorgan (22 Dic 2021)

Puñetero triángulo.... como se está comprimiendo el cabrón. A ver por donde rompe


----------



## bn137 (22 Dic 2021)

a puntito de que pegue un buen subidón, que vamos a provocar otro short squeeze:








IOTUSDSHORTS Index Charts and Quotes — TradingView


View live IOTUSD Shorts chart to track latest price changes. BITFINEX:IOTUSDSHORTS trade ideas, forecasts and market news are at your disposal as well.




www.tradingview.com


----------



## veraburbu (22 Dic 2021)

Con la pestaña de Staking de Firefly, arriba izqda me muestra: Fondos en staking: XXX

Pero a los pocos segundos me pone que 0 Mi en staking y abajo muestra "No se ha detectado ningún staking. Intenta cambiando de nodo".

Al rato desaparece y me vuelve a mostrar el total de fondos stakeados y la opción de gestionar stake.

Y así todo el tiempo. 

¿Es normal?


----------



## Bye Felicia (22 Dic 2021)

veraburbu dijo:


> Con la pestaña de Staking de Firefly, arriba izqda me muestra: Fondos en staking: XXX
> 
> Pero a los pocos segundos me pone que 0 Mi en staking y abajo muestra "No se ha detectado ningún staking. Intenta cambiando de nodo".
> 
> ...



A mi tambien me paso. Despues te volvera al estado de antes seguramente.


----------



## khalil (22 Dic 2021)

Hola, otro problemita, ayer dejo mis iotas en staking y me voy tanto contento, entro ahora al staking despues de un dia duro de curro para ver si siguen ahí y algun dia son mi llave para poder dedicarme a la contemplación y resulta que me pone que no estaba haciendo staking.. tuve mensaje de confirmación y todo de que estaba haciendo staking..

Los acabo de poner de nuevo.. ¿os ha pasado alguno? Entiendo que no es por tener el estado de mi carte bloqueado y que por seguridad siempre debe estar asi verdad?

EDITO: parece que es lo mismo que le ha pasado a @veraburbu


----------



## cholesfer (22 Dic 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Por cierto... nosotros compramos a los exchanges? Pero a quién compran los exchanges? Alguien lo sabe?



Que buena pregunta...

...a la NSA.


----------



## jm666 (22 Dic 2021)

veraburbu dijo:


> Con la pestaña de Staking de Firefly, arriba izqda me muestra: Fondos en staking: XXX
> 
> Pero a los pocos segundos me pone que 0 Mi en staking y abajo muestra "No se ha detectado ningún staking. Intenta cambiando de nodo".
> 
> ...





Bye Felicia dijo:


> A mi tambien me paso. Despues te volvera al estado de antes seguramente.





khalil dijo:


> Hola, otro problemita, ayer dejo mis iotas en staking y me voy tanto contento, entro ahora al staking despues de un dia duro de curro para ver si siguen ahí y algun dia son mi llave para poder dedicarme a la contemplación y resulta que me pone que no estaba haciendo staking.. tuve mensaje de confirmación y todo de que estaba haciendo staking..
> 
> Los acabo de poner de nuevo.. ¿os ha pasado alguno? Entiendo que no es por tener el estado de mi carte bloqueado y que por seguridad siempre debe estar asi verdad?



Sí a mí también, debe ser por el bloqueo ese, pero también stoy teniendo errores 503

si vais a ajustes> ajustes avanzados> registro de errores los podéis ver



Tue, 21 Dec 2021 19:59:57 GMT
ReqwestError: error sending request for url (https://chrysalis-nodes.iota.org/api/plugins/participation/addresses/iota1: error trying to connect: tcp connect error: A connection attempt failed because the connected party did not properly respond after a period of time, or established connection failed because connected host has failed to respond. (os error 10060)

ayer tuve algunos 503

eso ocurre cuando el estado de la red está desactivado, son las rayitas verdes abajo a la izquierda, si están verdes funciona bien


----------



## khalil (22 Dic 2021)

si te vas a ayuda acabo en este foro.. voy a leer algo para ver que coño puede estar pasando..









Issues · iotaledger/firefly


The official IOTA and Shimmer wallet. Contribute to iotaledger/firefly development by creating an account on GitHub.




github.com


----------



## veraburbu (22 Dic 2021)

khalil dijo:


> Hola, otro problemita, ayer dejo mis iotas en staking y me voy tanto contento, entro ahora al staking despues de un dia duro de curro para ver si siguen ahí y algun dia son mi llave para poder dedicarme a la contemplación y resulta que me pone que no estaba haciendo staking.. tuve mensaje de confirmación y todo de que estaba haciendo staking..
> 
> Los acabo de poner de nuevo.. ¿os ha pasado alguno? Entiendo que no es por tener el estado de mi carte bloqueado y que por seguridad siempre debe estar asi verdad?
> 
> EDITO: parece que es lo mismo que le ha pasado a @veraburbu



Exacto.


----------



## jm666 (22 Dic 2021)

khalil dijo:


> si te vas a ayuda acabo en este foro.. voy a leer algo para ver que coño puede estar pasando..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sí ya lo vi, hay alguno que le pasa lo mismo , está abierta la issue pero no hay respuesta


----------



## khalil (22 Dic 2021)

Acabo de escribir y la verdad que responden muy rapido, solucion, ir a ajustes, ajustes avanzados, conexiones y en nodos seleccionar manual y agregar este: https://mainnet-node.tanglebay.com/. 

Elegirlo como primario y por ahora a mi ya no me esta dando el error


----------



## jm666 (22 Dic 2021)

khalil dijo:


> Acabo de escribir y la verdad que responden muy rapido, solucion, ir a ajustes, ajustes avanzados, conexiones y en nodos seleccionar manual y agregar este: https://mainnet-node.tanglebay.com/.
> 
> Elegirlo como primario y por ahora a mi ya no me esta dando el error




a mí ahora me está funcionando, pero hay este vídeo para saber com añadir el nuevo nodo


----------



## Integer (22 Dic 2021)

Estamos en el MA99 diario. A ver si nos hace de soporte.


----------



## khalil (22 Dic 2021)

me estoy viendo este otro video y me estoy animado, a ver si abren la pronto la posibilidad de enviar desde Binance que quizás me compro unas cuantas miotas mas


----------



## jaimitoabogado (22 Dic 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> puedes tenerlas en pre staking , así en cuanto empiece , en 6 días, comienzas a tener las recompensas inmediatamente
> 
> 
> 
> ...



listo , ya he metido 1000 miotas por probar

he dado a las 2 opcciones , stakear asmb y smr , no si eligiendo solo una se obtiene mas ?


----------



## orbeo (22 Dic 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Por cierto... nosotros compramos a los exchanges? Pero a quién compran los exchanges? Alguien lo sabe?



Lo preguntas en serio?


----------



## BitJoros (22 Dic 2021)

orbeo dijo:


> Lo preguntas en serio?



Si, yo tambien me lo pregunto como buen ignorante en el tema.


----------



## Integer (22 Dic 2021)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> listo , ya he metido 1000 miotas por probar
> 
> he dado a las 2 opcciones , stakear asmb y smr , no si eligiendo solo una se obtiene mas ?
> 
> No teniendo direccion ni cartera de esas monedas , donde me las mandan o se almacena?



Obtienes lo mismo, no se reparte la cantidad a stakear. Los tokens te los irá calculando y te los darán en el lanzamiento de cada red, en la misma billetera.


----------



## Harrymorgan (22 Dic 2021)

orbeo dijo:


> Lo preguntas en serio?



Totalmente

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (23 Dic 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Totalmente
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



El exchange no te vende. El exchange cruza órdenes de compra y venta cobrando una comisión.


No compra las chapas y se las guarda para luego venderlas. En general claro, sí que lo hacen con las propias.


----------



## BitJoros (23 Dic 2021)

He comprado unas pocas mas pero me las tienen secuestradas en el saifu exchange.
Se sabe cuando van a dejar transferir?


----------



## Azkenchack (23 Dic 2021)

BitJoros dijo:


> He comprado unas pocas mas pero me las tienen secuestradas en el saifu exchange.
> Se sabe cuando van a dejar transferir?



Para cuando acabe el stake....
Lo que tu podias ganar, se lo van a llevar ellos...

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BitJoros (23 Dic 2021)

Me lo temía de estos hijos de la gran muralla.


----------



## khalil (23 Dic 2021)

Una pregunta, una vez empezado el staking en 4 dias no se va a poder poner mas en cualquier momento?


----------



## BitJoros (23 Dic 2021)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Para cuando acabe el stake....
> Lo que tu podias ganar, se lo van a llevar ellos...
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk



Y no hay manera de exigirles nuestras putas cryptos?


----------



## Amapizpis (23 Dic 2021)

BitJoros dijo:


> Y no hay manera de exigirles nuestras putas cryptos?



Cambiarlas por alguna alt con bajas comisiones, pasarla a otro exchange y cambiarlas ahi por Iota y mandarlas al firefly.


----------



## Integer (23 Dic 2021)

BitJoros dijo:


> He comprado unas pocas mas pero me las tienen secuestradas en el saifu exchange.
> Se sabe cuando van a dejar transferir?



Funds are saifu


----------



## Integer (23 Dic 2021)

khalil dijo:


> Una pregunta, una vez empezado el staking en 4 dias no se va a poder poner mas en cualquier momento?



Sí, podrás poner a stakear en cualquier momento durante el periodo que dure cada evento.


----------



## Ordel (23 Dic 2021)

Buenas alguien me puede explicar que es eso de exchanges? Compre miotas en etoro y los tengo ahí, hay algún problema por tenelo ahí?


----------



## khalil (23 Dic 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Sí, podrás poner a stakear en cualquier momento durante el periodo que dure cada evento.



Gracias ¡



Ordel dijo:


> Buenas alguien me puede explicar que es eso de exchanges? Compre miotas en etoro y los tengo ahí, hay algún problema por tenelo ahí?



Un exchange, explicación de barra de bar, es una empresa a traves de la cual tu compras las crypto y las matienes ahí con tu cuenta de usuario, pero realmente no las posees, si no que son ellos las que las poseen. Siendo tremendistas si al dueño de Etoro, Binance o Panckake le da por desaparece con tus cripto tu no tienes forma de evitarlo ya que los exchanges las tienen por ti. Por eso mucha gente prefiere tener su propia billetera (la mas concida es Metamask) que ahí si eres tu dueño y señor de las crypto... pero el probelma es que a día de hoy, las comisiones que sueles tener que pagar por intercambiar criptos en metamask son prohibitivas...

Dicho esto, yo solo tengo en mi propia billetera las iotas, el resto lo tengo en exchanges.


----------



## Tito Pulo (23 Dic 2021)

Con 125 Ti apostados la cantidad descomunal de SMR que tendrán les permitirá hacer y deshacer lo que quieran con ese token, no será libre.


----------



## Frank_Frank (23 Dic 2021)

A iota siempre poniéndole zancadillas, es increíble 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## BitJoros (23 Dic 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Con 125 Ti apostados la cantidad descomunal de SMR que tendrán les permitirá hacer y deshacer lo que quieran con ese token, no será libre.



Menudo puto escándalo, te bloquean el poder sacarlas para stackear ellos. 
Lástima que omoku desapareciera...


----------



## BitJoros (23 Dic 2021)

Algun exchange que permita sacar iota?
Las vendere en binance, sacare la pasta y cerrare la cuenta. Ami no me engañan mas.


----------



## bn137 (23 Dic 2021)

en Bitpanda se pueden sacar y son muy fiables


----------



## su IGWT (24 Dic 2021)

BitJoros dijo:


> Algun exchange que permita sacar iota?
> Las vendere en binance, sacare la pasta y cerrare la cuenta. Ami no me engañan mas.



Yo hago bitpanda y nunca tuve ningun problema (son austriacos creo o algo asi - no son chinos)


----------



## Locoderemate (24 Dic 2021)

Tb recomiendo bitpanda. Nunca he tenido problemas


----------



## Azkenchack (24 Dic 2021)

De todas formas, si uno va en plan HODL con Iota, lo mejor es sacarlas cuanto antes del exchange de turno, llevarlas a Fireflay y tener un ledger nano.
iota siempre ha estado muy puteada por los exchanges.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Integer (24 Dic 2021)

Cosa interesante.

Para hacer los stakings se hace una transferencia interna. Si tienes N direcciones con X,Y,Z iotas cada una, se "reorganizan" y se envian todas las iotas a una misma dirección.

Esto podría dar información bastante significativa sobre el reparto de iotas, aquellas gráficas que hacía el forero de la mofeta, cuyo nombre no recuerdo.





__





thetangle.org






thetangle.org





Distribución actual con un 42% de fondos en staking:




Lástima no haberlo mirado hace 3 días.


----------



## Integer (24 Dic 2021)

La segunda dirección con más iotas (124.74 Ti) está stakeando. Creo recordar que binance tenía alrededor de 160 Ti, pero no recuerdo dónde lo vi. Contando que su dirección sea la segunda o tercera más rica significa que le han retirado entre 35 y 40 Ti.

Casi con toda probabilidad es binance quien stakea, con los retiros deshabilitados. Aquí la transacción:






thetangle.org







thetangle.org


----------



## Ircapo (24 Dic 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Cosa interesante.
> 
> Para hacer los stakings se hace una transferencia interna. Si tienes N direcciones con X,Y,Z iotas cada una, se "reorganizan" y se envian todas las iotas a una misma dirección.
> 
> ...



Según esta info hay 92.990 direcciones, lo cual me parece muy poco. Sólo en el foro de reddit de Iota hay 143.000 personas. 
La tabla suma un total de 2.362 Ti que corresponde con el 85% migrado. 








Chrysalis Status Page


Chrysalis Status Page




chrysalis.iota.org




El otro 15% lo tiene la Fundación?


----------



## Integer (24 Dic 2021)

Ircapo dijo:


> Según esta info hay 92.990 direcciones, lo cual me parece muy poco. Sólo en el foro de reddit de Iota hay 143.000 personas.
> La tabla suma un total de 2.362 Ti que corresponde con el 85% migrado.
> 
> 
> ...



El otro 15% sigue en la red antigua, la de trinity.

Hay 92996 direcciones justo ahora (han salido 6 nuevas). De estas, 59082 son migradas de la red antigua a la nueva. Es bastante probable que las direcciones que faltan por migrar con el 15% de los fondos restantes sean muchas direcciones con poco saldo.

Es decir, desde la migración a firefly casi se ha doblado el número de direcciones con saldo. Y si los exchanges abrieran la veda para retirar y stakear cada uno seguramente habría un incremento importante de direcciones, porque muchísima gente tiene allí sus iotas y no las pueden sacar. Reddit está ardiendo con el tema, y no es para menos.


----------



## jm666 (24 Dic 2021)

son unos hijos de puta, heintentado ponerles ina reclamación pero no hay opción para ello, me he metido en el chat y en feedback y les he llamado ladrones y amenzado con ir a mi abogado.

no sé si servirá para algo pero supongo que si hay muchos haciendo lo mismo a lo mejor mueven ficha.


----------



## Periplo (24 Dic 2021)

Hola,amegos yo he usado Bitfinex para el envio a Firefly y 0 problemas,sera de los pocos que no estan boicoteando a Iota...


----------



## Ircapo (24 Dic 2021)

Pues estamos viviendo un corralito Iotero
De ahí el aumento de cortos, para contener el precio.
En breve to the moonnnnn.


----------



## Integer (24 Dic 2021)

Periplo dijo:


> Hola,amegos yo he usado Bitfinex para el envio a Firefly y 0 problemas,sera de los pocos que no estan boicoteando a Iota...



No es un boicot. Es un robo.

Literalmente:


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (24 Dic 2021)

Integer dijo:


> El otro 15% sigue en la red antigua, la de trinity.
> 
> Hay 92996 direcciones justo ahora (han salido 6 nuevas). De estas, 59082 son migradas de la red antigua a la nueva. Es bastante probable que las direcciones que faltan por migrar con el 15% de los fondos restantes sean muchas direcciones con poco saldo.
> 
> Es decir, desde la migración a firefly casi se ha doblado el número de direcciones con saldo. Y si los exchanges abrieran la veda para retirar y stakear cada uno seguramente habría un incremento importante de direcciones, porque muchísima gente tiene allí sus iotas y no las pueden sacar. Reddit está ardiendo con el tema, y no es para menos.



Los exchanges que se anden con cuidao, si se creen que estan al margen de la ley, que sigan asi y vean el PALO que les va a caer por FRAUDE, a partir de Q2 '22 van a empezar a regular en serio el tema globalmente, el salvaje oeste se va a acabar, como mas le busquen las vueltas a los reguladores, mas PALOS y mas FUERTES se llevaran a la larga. 

Por mi parte, hasta ahora los 4 que he usado se han portado bien o muy bien:

-Bitpanda
-Bitfinex
-Coinbase
-Coindirect

Tengo buenas referencias de otros 2,
-Kucoin
-Crypto.com


----------



## Tito Pulo (24 Dic 2021)

BitJoros dijo:


> Algun exchange que permita sacar iota?
> Las vendere en binance, sacare la pasta y cerrare la cuenta. Ami no me engañan mas.



Con esta jugada de obligar a la gente a buscar otro camino para sacar s


----------



## Tito Pulo (24 Dic 2021)

Vaya por delante que por suerte ya tengo mis Iotas en Firefly y no pienso sacar ni una en muchos meses.

Pero que alguien me explique por qué Iota sigue sin subir una mierda.
Con un staking como este en marcha , en el que nos van a regalar millones de SMR y de ASMB. Dos tokens que pueden tener un alto valor en un futuro próximo.
Además con un altísimo porcentaje del supply ya fuera de circulación al estar en staking o bloqueadas en Exchanges y aún así no sube.
Tenemos que seguir viendo cómo las de siempre que ya llevan decenas de x este año y el pasado siguen acumulando subidas, mientras Iota continua a un x5 de su ATH , siendo de las que menos a subido y ni aún así parece que exista de cara al interés de nuevos inversores y no tan solo para los fieles Holders.


----------



## jm666 (24 Dic 2021)

os dejo esto por akí si no lo habéis leído




__





Binance suspende los retiros de determinadas criptomonedas repetidamente


Para los que llevamos un tiempo usando este exchange sabemos que no es algo nuevo. Los usuarios de DOGE llevan tiempo diciéndolo. Pero últimamente son muchos más los reclamos en redes como TERRA (LUNA), FANTOM, IOTA... La manipulación de precios que se consigue con esto es absurda. Hasta el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## easyridergs (24 Dic 2021)

Lo exchanges centralizados son un puto cáncer. Esperemos que para 2022 tengamos ya uno descentralizado para IOTA.


----------



## Bob Page (25 Dic 2021)

Pues llevo 30h esperando un withdrawal de 10 miotas desde Bitfinex a Firefly. Era solo un test antes de mandar lo gordo. Los HDP de Bitfinex sudan de contestar los tickets, solo dicen que hay muchas operaciones y que iota tiene issues.


----------



## MetreroConDinero (25 Dic 2021)

Bob Page dijo:


> Pues llevo 30h esperando un withdrawal de 10 iotas desdd Bitfinex a Firefly. Era solo un test antes de mandar lo gordo. Los HDP de Bitfinex sudan de contestar los tickets, solo dicen que hay muchas operaciones y que iota tiene issues.



Yo mandé un Miota desde Bitpanda a Binance hace un par de meses por probar y tardó 3 días nada menos. Date por lo menos 72h para empezar a reclamar

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hugesis (25 Dic 2021)

Alguien sabe si Bitpanda permite el retiro de IOTA? Donde puedo conseguir IOTA para mandarlos a staking en mi cartera de Firefly?


----------



## jm666 (25 Dic 2021)

Hugesis dijo:


> Alguien sabe si Bitpanda permite el retiro de IOTA? Donde puedo conseguir IOTA para mandarlos a staking en mi cartera de Firefly?





THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Los exchanges que se anden con cuidao, si se creen que estan al margen de la ley, que sigan asi y vean el PALO que les va a caer por FRAUDE, a partir de Q2 '22 van a empezar a regular en serio el tema globalmente, el salvaje oeste se va a acabar, como mas le busquen las vueltas a los reguladores, mas PALOS y mas FUERTES se llevaran a la larga.
> 
> Por mi parte, hasta ahora los 4 que he usado se han portado bien o muy bien:
> 
> ...



aquí tienes una buena sugerencia del King of the Swing, yo solo uso binance y no te puedo decir, lo que sí te puedo decir es que binance es una mierda ya me han jodido un par de veces


----------



## Forcopula (25 Dic 2021)

Hugesis dijo:


> Alguien sabe si Bitpanda permite el retiro de IOTA? Donde puedo conseguir IOTA para mandarlos a staking en mi cartera de Firefly?



Prueba con Eurocoinpay, que no está dando problemas


----------



## BitJoros (25 Dic 2021)

Hugesis dijo:


> Alguien sabe si Bitpanda permite el retiro de IOTA? Donde puedo conseguir IOTA para mandarlos a staking en mi cartera de Firefly?



Acabo de retirar esta mañana y ha tardado 2 minutos


----------



## khalil (25 Dic 2021)

gracias por las recomedaciones, parece que habrá que abrirse una cuenta en Bitpanda


----------



## MetreroConDinero (25 Dic 2021)

khalil dijo:


> gracias por las recomedaciones, parece que habrá que abrirse una cuenta en Bitpanda



Dame tu email y te mando una invitación, y nos enchufan 10€ extra a ti y a mi

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Locoderemate (25 Dic 2021)

Ensoñaciones de una tarde de invierno


----------



## Hugesis (25 Dic 2021)

khalil dijo:


> gracias por las recomedaciones, parece que habrá que abrirse una cuenta en Bitpanda



He visto que necesitas un depósito bancario para que te verifiquen y tardan 5 días.


----------



## Tito Pulo (26 Dic 2021)

En este artículo se denota cierto resentimiento y algo de animadversión hacia todo lo que supone Iota.

No sé cuánto habrá de verdad.
Se que varias cosas son ciertas.
Pero todo?
Y las conclusiones quizá sean algo sesgadas.









Is IOTA’s Shimmer of Hope Yet Another False Promise?


Is IOTA’s Shimmer of hope another false promise? IOTA announced the Shimmer network on November 21, 2021 ... again. And again, it made great fanfare for the launch of something that is nothing.




www.financemagnates.com


----------



## easyridergs (26 Dic 2021)

Primera quincena de enero de 2022, vamos a tener una actualización importantísima para goshimmer, el merge to master. Hasta ahora cuando se lanzaban conflictos se generaban ramas paralelas hasta que se decidía cuál de ellas era la correcta, decisión que tardaba entre dos o tres segundos. Las ramas descartadas iban ensuciando el tangle y ralentizándolo, por eso no se realizaban pruebas de spam, a parte de no tener habilitada la poda del tangle. La actualización va a posibilitar la fusión de las ramas ( multiversos ) en una rama maestra ( verso maestro ) haciendo que el consenso no se ralentice y al mismo tiempo creando un registro de malas actuaciones.

El lanzamiento de goshimmer bajo OTV ha demostrado que el multiverso funciona y es superior al FPC. Las siguientes actualizaciones van encaminadas a posibilitar que el tangle se mantenga en condiciones óptimas para ser testado con altas cargas.


Feliz y apasionante 2022 !!!!!!!


----------



## Locoderemate (26 Dic 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> En este artículo se denota cierto resentimiento y algo de animadversión hacia todo lo que supone Iota.
> 
> No sé cuánto habrá de verdad.
> Se que varias cosas son ciertas.
> ...



Interesante articulo, como de interesante es ver q binance y otros exchanges no dejan sacar iotas porque han puesto todo lo gordo que tienen a stakear.

E un mundo difficile, de vita intensa


----------



## jm666 (26 Dic 2021)

tocamos 1.5?


----------



## Frank_Frank (26 Dic 2021)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> En este artículo se denota cierto resentimiento y algo de animadversión hacia todo lo que supone Iota.
> 
> No sé cuánto habrá de verdad.
> Se que varias cosas son ciertas.
> ...



En el mundo cripto cuando algo es una mierda simplemente no te preocupas, pero cuando es una amenaza (e Iota lo es) desacreditar es lo que se impone. Si alguien piensa que el futuro de la interacción entre dispositivos pasa por pagar peajes abusivos en redes colapsadas en las que los más poderosos tendrán prioridad es que no entiende lo que viene. Puede que iota no acabe valiendo lo que algunos piensan que puede valer, pero el concepto está en marcha y ese concepto es Iota 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Integer (26 Dic 2021)

@davitin manifiéstate.

Volviste a entrar?


----------



## bn137 (26 Dic 2021)

lleva buena dirección!!


----------



## Bye Felicia (26 Dic 2021)




----------



## hoppe (27 Dic 2021)

Ya he puesto los 20€ euros de rigor de iotas en staking.

Pero por lo que he leído no quedan bloqueadas. Las puedes transferir cuando quieras, pero pierdes lo stakeado.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Integer (27 Dic 2021)

hoppe dijo:


> Ya he puesto los 20€ euros de rigor de iotas en staking.
> 
> Pero por lo que he leído no quedan bloqueadas. Las puedes transferir cuando quieras, pero pierdes lo stakeado.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 7 mediante Tapatalk



Diría que lo stakeado no lo pierdes, sólo dejas de generar por las que hayas quitado de staking. Lo normal, vamos.


----------



## khalil (27 Dic 2021)

a que hora empiezan a moverse los numeritos?? a las 12:00 am?


----------



## hubuhub (27 Dic 2021)

3pm cet


----------



## Bob Page (27 Dic 2021)

17 h dice el Firefly wallet que faltan.


----------



## BitJoros (28 Dic 2021)

Binance deja volver a sacar las Iotas, retiradlas insensatos!


----------



## Integer (28 Dic 2021)

Se va a habé.

Entre las retiradas masivas y que probablemente poca gente quiera vender el precio puede dar una buena alegría.


----------



## Bob Page (28 Dic 2021)

¡Vamos Iota!


----------



## Locoderemate (28 Dic 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Se va a habé.
> 
> Entre las retiradas masivas y que probablemente poca gente quiera vender el precio puede dar una buena alegría.



De momento corrige


----------



## Integer (28 Dic 2021)

Han vuelto a deshabilitar los retiros de binance


----------



## Integer (28 Dic 2021)

Distribución con un 42% de fondos en staking:



Distribución con un 60% de fondos en staking:



Interesantísimo.


----------



## Thundercat (28 Dic 2021)

50 minutos, vamos!!


----------



## Integer (28 Dic 2021)

Calentito calentito, recién tocado $1,5, el discord en llamas.

vamooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooos


----------



## jm666 (28 Dic 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Calentito calentito, recién tocado $1,5, el discord en llamas.
> 
> vamooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooos



el borde del triángulo está en 1.50, es interesante ver la lucha con el fundamental


----------



## Integer (28 Dic 2021)

Una de las dos direcciones de binance acaba de bajar de los 100Ti, menuda sangría les están haciendo.


----------



## garga (28 Dic 2021)

Estoy en el 12.17% de elegidos yupiiii


----------



## Locoderemate (28 Dic 2021)

garga dijo:


> Estoy en el 12.17% de elegidos yupiiii



Yo tb le he puesto mis 20€


----------



## Integer (28 Dic 2021)

20 segundos para empezar!


----------



## Integer (28 Dic 2021)

Y aquí esta!!!!!


----------



## garga (28 Dic 2021)

100 SMR en menos de 1 minuto esto rula chavales


----------



## garga (28 Dic 2021)

Bueno lo que supongo que pasará, en las próximas semanas muchos de los grandes exchanges listarán ambas monedas. Mi recomendación, NO VENDER por pipas HOY cuando podrás vender por lambos MAÑANA. 

Y si os puede la llamada del SUCIO FIAT yo os recomendaría esperar un poco y vender SMR pero NUNCA ASMB, he hablado.


----------



## Azkenchack (28 Dic 2021)

Estamos dentro....

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Frank_Frank (28 Dic 2021)

200.000 SMR esto va a ser como shiba jajaja 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Page (28 Dic 2021)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> 200.000 SMR esto va a ser como shiba jajaja
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



vaya volumen movéis cabrones. Aquí otro dentro, con mis 20€ de rigor.


----------



## garga (28 Dic 2021)

Qué pasó con los tontitos de Binance? Siguen llorando con sus fondos bloqueados? Tiene que ser duro ser el protagonista de semejante latrocinio, supongo que se consolarán pintando rayitas en la gráfica y poniendo sus shit order books.


----------



## Bob Page (28 Dic 2021)

garga dijo:


> Qué pasó con los tontitos de Binance? Siguen llorando con sus fondos bloqueados? Tiene que ser duro ser el protagonista de semejante latrocinio, supongo que se consolarán pintando rayitas en la gráfica y poniendo sus shit order books.



Supuestamente hoy les desbloquearon los withdrawal a última hora, no sé si ha sido así realmente.


----------



## Thundercat (28 Dic 2021)

garga dijo:


> Qué pasó con los tontitos de Binance? Siguen llorando con sus fondos bloqueados? Tiene que ser duro ser el protagonista de semejante latrocinio, supongo que se consolarán pintando rayitas en la gráfica y poniendo sus shit order books.



Los de Binance se van a asegurar un buen pellizco de Shimmer y Assembly a la salud de los que tienen las IOTAS en su exchange. Va a ser un actor determinante en lo que pase con esas dos monedas en los próximos días.


----------



## Frank_Frank (28 Dic 2021)

No no, 200.000 SMR cuando acabe el staking, yo tengo mis 20€ de rigor como todo el mundo jeje


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## garga (28 Dic 2021)

Yo no se lo desbloquearía hasta otoño del año que viene, tal vez así aprendan dos palabras super sencillas, RESPONSABILIDAD INDIVIDUAL.


----------



## Locoderemate (28 Dic 2021)

garga dijo:


> Bueno lo que supongo que pasará, en las próximas semanas muchos de los grandes exchanges listarán ambas monedas. Mi recomendación, NO VENDER por pipas HOY cuando podrás vender por lambos MAÑANA.
> 
> Y si os puede la llamada del SUCIO FIAT yo os recomendaría esperar un poco y vender SMR pero NUNCA ASMB, he hablado.



Donde se puede seguir la cotizacion de ambas?


----------



## Bob Page (28 Dic 2021)

Hasta que se activen las dos redes no se pueden mover (y entiendo que hasta entonces tampoco tendrán cotización real).


----------



## garga (28 Dic 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> Los de Binance se van a asegurar un buen pellizco de Shimmer y Assembly a la salud de los que tienen las IOTAS en su exchange. Va a ser un actor determinante en lo que pase con esas dos monedas en los próximos días.



Binance hará lo que tiene que hacer, lo que mejor sabe hacer que es ganar dinero a costa de los que voluntariamente le han regalado sus criptos, los tontos útiles de este mundo, los irresponsables y los traders, lo bueno de esto es que con los millones de tokens que se van a quedar eso casi garantiza que Binance va a listar ambas pronto...


----------



## garga (28 Dic 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Donde se puede seguir la cotizacion de ambas?



No hemos llegado a ese punto


----------



## Registrador (28 Dic 2021)

Los que os quejáis de los exchanges os merecéis todo lo que os pase. Os hemos repetido por activa y por pasiva que en los exchanges solo tienes que tener tus cripto los 5 minutos necesarios para sacarlos después de comprarlos o los 5 minutos necesarios antes de venderlos. Dejarlos en un exchange indeterminadamente es tener ganas de tener problemas. ¿Quieres tener que pedir de rodillas que te devuelvan tus monedas? Déjalos en un exchange.


----------



## jm666 (28 Dic 2021)

hemos tocado los 3000 shatoshis


----------



## cholesfer (28 Dic 2021)

Bueno chavales, aquí uno que esta mañana bien temprano, al recibir el mail de aviso de Binance con el restablecimiento de la Red...ha ido echando ostias al pc para pasar sus 2Giotas a Firefly... Menos mal.

Aún así me pensaré el vender en función a donde lleguemos, que llevo desde Febrero holdeando esta shit y por ahora todo son teorías.

Saludos.


----------



## Integer (28 Dic 2021)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> 200.000 SMR esto va a ser como shiba jajaja
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk





Frank_Frank dijo:


> No no, 200.000 SMR cuando acabe el staking, yo tengo mis 20€ de rigor como todo el mundo jeje
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



No cuela chavalote.

Stakeando 1 miota durante 90 días te dan 777600 SMR.


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 Dic 2021)

Guardad bien vuestros trillones de shimmers chicos !!!!!!!!!!!!

Pensad que en Iota no hay NADA hecho, pero parece que van con TODO ( DEFIs, Juegos, NFTs, Metaverso, Bridges a las distintas redes...)

Es cuestión de tiempo que haya un goteo de gente que nunca haya oido hablar de Iota y que vayan traspasándose a este nuevo ecosistema... No creo que demos un pelotazo en 30 días, esto es cuestión de tiempo de ir viendo que el ecosistema funciona y que la gente se va animando....


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Dic 2021)

Pues yo creo que la que va a dar pasta va a ser Assembly.


----------



## khalil (28 Dic 2021)

Pregunta chicos, si pillo mas IOTAS, las puedo poner a staking ahora o hay que esperar a que acaben los 90 días?

Ahora mismo tengo un buen pellizco stakeando pero me he venido arriba y me apetece meter algo mas.


----------



## cholesfer (28 Dic 2021)

khalil dijo:


> Pregunta chicos, si pillo mas IOTAS, las puedo poner a staking ahora o hay que esperar a que acaben los 90 días?
> 
> Ahora mismo tengo un buen pellizco stakeando pero me he venido arriba y me apetece meter algo mas.



Entiendo que no hay problema en ir metiendo en Stake lo q se vaya adquiriendo.


----------



## cholesfer (28 Dic 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Pues yo creo que la que va a dar pasta va a ser Assembly.



Explain something else please.


----------



## Locoderemate (28 Dic 2021)

Btc cae un 5% ... Iota siempre llevando la dinamica contraria a btc


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 Dic 2021)

khalil dijo:


> Pregunta chicos, si pillo mas IOTAS, las puedo poner a staking ahora o hay que esperar a que acaben los 90 días?
> 
> Ahora mismo tengo un buen pellizco stakeando pero me he venido arriba y me apetece meter algo mas.



Las puedas meter cuando quieras ( o cuando te las suelte el exchange) lógicamente solo recibirás recompensas por los días stakeados


----------



## Zelofan (28 Dic 2021)

Cuál es el mejor mercado par comprar iota y no tener problemas para stakear ?


----------



## Registrador (28 Dic 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Guardad bien vuestros trillones de shimmers chicos !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Pensad que en Iota no hay NADA hecho, pero parece que van con TODO ( DEFIs, Juegos, NFTs, Metaverso, Bridges a las distintas redes...)
> 
> Es cuestión de tiempo que haya un goteo de gente que nunca haya oido hablar de Iota y que vayan traspasándose a este nuevo ecosistema... No creo que demos un pelotazo en 30 días, esto es cuestión de tiempo de ir viendo que el ecosistema funciona y que la gente se va animando....



Tu lo has dicho después de 7 años no funciona nada.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (28 Dic 2021)

COMiNG SOON????​


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Dic 2021)

cholesfer dijo:


> Explain something else please.



Han invertido muchos chinos en ese proyecto.


----------



## jm666 (28 Dic 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Btc cae un 5% ... Iota siempre llevando la dinamica contraria a btc



parece que cada vez que IOTA se quiere salir de la línea trazada se cae el BTC 

aún así apunta maneras, en fin..., el triángulo cierra entre hoy y mediados /final del mes que viene, aunque podría ser febrero , mejor que una serie del nerflix 

p.d al menos estabamos en 2500 y pasamos a casi 3000 shatoshis


----------



## StalkerTlön (28 Dic 2021)

Zelofan dijo:


> Cuál es el mejor mercado par comprar iota y no tener problemas para stakear ?



Bitfinex


----------



## Locoderemate (28 Dic 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> parece que cada vez que IOTA se quiere salir de la línea trazada se cae el BTC
> 
> aún así apunta maneras, en fin..., el triángulo cierra entre hoy y mediados /final del mes que viene, aunque podría ser febrero , mejor que una serie del nerflix
> 
> p.d al menos estabamos en 2500 y pasamos a casi 3000 shatoshis



Un poco gafe iota , pero nos tiene acostumbrados


----------



## Bob Page (28 Dic 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> Tu lo has dicho después de 7 años no funciona nada.



Eso no es exactamente así.


----------



## Registrador (28 Dic 2021)

Bob Page dijo:


> Eso no es exactamente así.



El que funciona?


----------



## batone79 (28 Dic 2021)

Mi firefly recolectando!
Jajaja 
Todo en orden!
Vamoooooooos!


----------



## Locoderemate (28 Dic 2021)

A ver si btc aguanta ahi. Menuda caida mas artificial se ha metido btc


----------



## Bye Felicia (28 Dic 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> A ver si btc aguanta ahi. Menuda caida mas artificial se ha metido btc



Artificial por que?


----------



## Frank_Frank (28 Dic 2021)

Integer dijo:


> No cuela chavalote.
> 
> Stakeando 1 miota durante 90 días te dan 777600 SMR.



¿Tanto? Ostras, habré hecho mal los cálculos. Sea pues, más de 1/2 M de lo que yo esperaba. Iota a muerte jeje


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Frank_Frank (28 Dic 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> parece que cada vez que IOTA se quiere salir de la línea trazada se cae el BTC
> 
> aún así apunta maneras, en fin..., el triángulo cierra entre hoy y mediados /final del mes que viene, aunque podría ser febrero , mejor que una serie del nerflix
> 
> p.d al menos estabamos en 2500 y pasamos a casi 3000 shatoshis



Yo siempre lo he dicho, iota y la maldición de Sísifo, pero nadie se lo cree jajaja 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## jm666 (28 Dic 2021)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> Yo siempre lo he dicho, iota y la maldición de Sísifo, pero nadie se lo cree jajaja
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



espera que no se acaba xD

van a tener que tirar el BTC hasta 44 xdddd

con un poco de suerte llegamos a los 3300


----------



## jm666 (28 Dic 2021)

por cierto vuelve a funcionar IOTA en binance


----------



## khalil (28 Dic 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Han invertido muchos chinos en ese proyecto.



Busque algo en relación a lo que dijiste y encontré esto.. tiene buena pinta









Asian VCs, crypto funds to invest $100 mln to bolster new Assembly blockchain


Some of the largest Asian venture capital firms and crypto hedge funds will invest $100 million to further develop applications on a new blockchain called Assembly under the IOTA network, co-founder Dominik Schiener told Reuters in an interview.




www.reuters.com


----------



## i+d iota (29 Dic 2021)

Vale. Ya he pasado todo de Binance a Firefly y lo he puesto en staking.

Ahora que?
a esperar 90 dias?


----------



## hoppe (29 Dic 2021)

Pues a mi no me funciona el staking 

Los tengo en pre-staking desde el lunes, puse el nodo manual que comentó @khalil posts atras, y salía conectado.

Ayer no pude mirarlo en todo el día. Y esta mañana abro Firefly, y me sale abajo un mensaje "Algo salió mal". Voy a staking y en Fondos en Staking: 0 Mi.

Voy a ajustes>Nodos, miro la información del nodo y otra vez el mensaje "Algo salió mal".

Y en el registro de errores:




¿ Alguien me puede decir que coño pasa? Porque si selecciono otro nodo y miro información, sale todo el rato el mensaje "Algo salió mal".


----------



## i+d iota (29 Dic 2021)

hoppe dijo:


> Pues a mi no me funciona el staking
> 
> Los tengo en pre-staking desde el lunes, puse el nodo manual que comentó @khalil posts atras, y salía conectado.
> 
> ...



Uy.
A mi me pasa lo mismo.

Esta mañana he puedto fondos en staking y me ha empezado a generar.
Pero al cerrar firefly y volver a abrirlo se han ido.


En la cartera aparecen los fondos como stackeados pero luego en la pestaña de stacking no hay fondos


----------



## batone79 (29 Dic 2021)

i+d iota dijo:


> Uy.
> A mi me pasa lo mismo.
> Esta mañana he puedto fondos en staking y me ha empezado a generar.
> Pero al cerrar firefly y volver a abrirlo se han ido



NO puede ser o no lo entiendo..
Cuando dices de stakear.. según el paper se genera una dirección en firefly, ligada a tu cuenta, que no se ve, donde están tus tokens retenidos, para staking.
Vamos como hacer staking con metamask en cualquier otro sitio.
Me resulta imposible creer que se desestakeen cuando cierras firefly.



hoppe dijo:


> Pues a mi no me funciona el staking
> 
> Los tengo en pre-staking desde el lunes, puse el nodo manual que comentó @khalil posts atras, y salía conectado.
> 
> ...



Tienes conexión a internet?


----------



## Locke&Demosthenes (29 Dic 2021)

Puede ser que la red iota esté caído

*Status history*
December 29th 2021
R.eported
*No more milestones on Mainnet*
We are currently investigating an issue where no more milestones are being issues. We'll keep you updated here for further information.
December 29th 2021 - 07:59
The DevOps team is investigating the issue.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (29 Dic 2021)

hoppe dijo:


> Pues a mi no me funciona el staking
> 
> Los tengo en pre-staking desde el lunes, puse el nodo manual que comentó @khalil posts atras, y salía conectado.
> 
> ...



Haber si al ponerlo Manual te han pasado a estallar a otro


----------



## i+d iota (29 Dic 2021)




----------



## robert73 (29 Dic 2021)




----------



## hoppe (29 Dic 2021)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> Haber si al ponerlo Manual te han pasado a estallar a otro



No creo jejeje


i+d iota dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 886266



También me sale sin conexión, y viendo lo que acaba de postear el compañero de arriba, ya me quedo más tranquilo.

¿Pero supongo que nos pasará a todos, no?

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Okjito (29 Dic 2021)

Puse mis Miotas en stake hace 4 días... ahora me marca como 0 IOTAs en stake.... y no me deja volver a delegar.

Edit: Haciendo una búsqueda rápida veo que debe ser error generalizado.
Yo no tengo el nodo en Manual...lo tengo en automático y también me sale el error 503. Esperemos a ver...pero mala pinta que haya caído la red


----------



## Azkenchack (29 Dic 2021)

Si, confirmo que es un fallo generalizado. Ya están trabajando para solucionarlo.


----------



## khalil (29 Dic 2021)

hoppe dijo:


> No creo jejeje También me sale sin conexión, y viendo lo que acaba de postear el compañero de arriba, ya me quedo más tranquilo.
> 
> ¿Pero supongo que nos pasará a todos, no?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 7 mediante Tapatalk



a mi lo mismo @hoppe .. vaya puta mierda

Edito, lo he puesto en automatico por si lo arreglan y no me aplica por tenerlo en manual y voy a entrar en el foro donde me dijeron como arreglarlo la ultima vez a ver si leo algo y os comento..


----------



## jm666 (29 Dic 2021)

a mi tampoco me va, se han caido los putos nodos?, la madre que los parió


----------



## khalil (29 Dic 2021)

acaban de responder en ese foro, uno que pone colaborado y pone:

This is not a bug with firefly, the network is currently not issues new milestones. Please follow official IOTA channels to be notified when this issue is resolved.  

vamos que estemos atentos al twitter porque ahí notificarán cuando haya alguna novedad..









Staking not detected - Adding Custom Node does not work · Issue #1944 · iotaledger/firefly


Issue description When opening Firefly today I got the errormessage, that staking could not be detected. I checked in google for solutions and found the proposed solution here on github (Adding: ht...




github.com


----------



## Registrador (29 Dic 2021)

Cuando dije yo ayer que en IOTA nada funciona....  

Toda la red caída ahora mismo. Que chapuzas!


----------



## khalil (29 Dic 2021)

Es de coña pero bueno... mucho tienen que mejorar estos para ser lo que todos esperamos que lleguen a ser algun dia

En el canal oficial acaban de poner esto:

UPDATE: We are fixing issues with milestone signing. Our devs are on it and will create a new PR to the Hornet node. Standby for further updates. Note: this does NOT affect staked funds, though the length of staking will be extended by a few hours to complete a full 90 days. 



https://twitter.com/iota


----------



## jm666 (29 Dic 2021)

tócate los webs, subiendo 5% y por encima de 1.5 

en cuanto que sube btc un poco iota se dispara

llegamos a los 3300 shatoxis?


----------



## TRYTON (29 Dic 2021)

IOTa listado en Kucoin


----------



## jaimitoabogado (29 Dic 2021)

Este colapso y el precio nos dice 1 cosa .

La red se ha saturado y sin embargo sigue subiendo el precio , significa que ha tenido mas aceptacion de lo esperado y que lejos de ser un fallo tecnico se debe a la participación , por eso el precio reacciona así .



Mierda que nacio rota , puta iota un dia de funcionamiento del stakin y ya peta  , me va a dar un apechusque


----------



## cyberpep (29 Dic 2021)

La red ha vuelto y el staking funciona de nuevo.


----------



## jm666 (29 Dic 2021)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> Este colapso y el precio nos dice 1 cosa .
> 
> La red se ha saturado y sin embargo sigue subiendo el precio , significa que ha tenido mas aceptacion de lo esperado y que lejos de ser un fallo tecnico se debe a la participación , por eso el precio reacciona así .



yo supongo que al estar la gente stakeando ocurren dos cosas
1- se tradea menos
2- los exchanges tienen menos recorrido para especular/manipular


----------



## jm666 (29 Dic 2021)

cyberpep dijo:


> La red ha vuelto y el staking funciona de nuevo.



yup, ya me va


----------



## jaimitoabogado (29 Dic 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> yup, ya me va



Nos han pagado la parte proporcional del tiempo que hemos estado sin recibir?
Yo es que no se ni lo que tenia antes de esto


----------



## jm666 (29 Dic 2021)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> Nos han pagado la parte proporcional del tiempo que hemos estado sin recibir?
> Yo es que no se ni lo que tenia antes de esto



ni idea, por ahí decían que aumentarían las horas para cumplir con los 90 días, pero no te puedo asegurar.

supongo que harán algún comunicado, antes o después.


----------



## Okjito (29 Dic 2021)

Vuelve a rular.


----------



## Azkenchack (29 Dic 2021)

Ya funciona....


----------



## khalil (29 Dic 2021)

Lo teneis en nodo manual o en automático?


----------



## Locke&Demosthenes (29 Dic 2021)

Debido al staking Bitfinex ha cancelado las retiradas de iota hasta que les salga de los huevos (es decir más o menos 90días).
Está pasando en otros exchange? Alguna idea que no suponga vender por fiat u otra cripto? pq como todos se ponga a vender muertos de asco por haber apostado por esta shitcoin y ahora se encuentren que no pueden ni llevarla a una wallet esto se va a ir a pique...


----------



## TRYTON (29 Dic 2021)

A mí no me aparece el monedero de IOTa en Bitpanda y no puedo retirar a Firefly


----------



## Locke&Demosthenes (29 Dic 2021)

No sé si será un fallo de la red o la pretensión de los exchange de que no se produzca una retirada "masiva" de fondos, ya que los de Bitfinex me han dicho que "puede" tardar en resolverse 90 días. ¿Alguno puede confirmar si hay problemas o no en Binance?


----------



## i+d iota (29 Dic 2021)

Locke&Demosthenes dijo:


> No sé si será un fallo de la red o la pretensión de los exchange de que no se produzca una retirada "masiva" de fondos, ya que los de Bitfinex me han dicho que "puede" tardar en resolverse 90 días. ¿Alguno puede confirmar si hay problemas o no en Binance?



En binance habia problemas. Pero se han solucionado y hoy he podido sacar todo a firefly


----------



## Locoderemate (29 Dic 2021)

Locke&Demosthenes dijo:


> No sé si será un fallo de la red o la pretensión de los exchange de que no se produzca una retirada "masiva" de fondos, ya que los de Bitfinex me han dicho que "puede" tardar en resolverse 90 días. ¿Alguno puede confirmar si hay problemas o no en Binance?



No se pueden sacar de los exchanes aun? Y el staking se ha reactivado?


----------



## Locoderemate (29 Dic 2021)

Por cierto, BTC se vuelve a desinchar


----------



## i+d iota (29 Dic 2021)

El stacking ya funciona


----------



## Locke&Demosthenes (29 Dic 2021)

Correito a la fundación poniéndoles verdes y advirtiendo de una bajada masiva de precio por el posible hastio de los holders ante su pasividad y la imposibilidad de sacar de los exchange sin convertir a fiat o tradear y alehop bitfinex vuelven a aceptar retiradas.


----------



## Locoderemate (29 Dic 2021)

Locke&Demosthenes dijo:


> Correito a la fundación poniéndoles verdes y advirtiendo de una bajada masiva de precio por el posible hastio de los holders ante su pasividad y la imposibilidad de sacar de los exchange sin convertir a fiat o tradear y alehop bitfinex vuelven a aceptar retiradas.



Pero q culpa tiene la fundacion si los exchange estan guarreando a saco???


----------



## Neleo (29 Dic 2021)

Binance funciona pero corre que lo cierran cada dos por tres


----------



## Locoderemate (29 Dic 2021)

Miraba la grafica de btc a 1 mes y parece marcarse un HCH... ¿El fin de btc?


----------



## Locke&Demosthenes (29 Dic 2021)

Stakeando pero no recolecta Shimmer, os pasa lo mismo?


----------



## Integer (29 Dic 2021)

Locke&Demosthenes dijo:


> Stakeando pero no recolecta Shimmer, os pasa lo mismo?



A mí me stakea todo bien.


----------



## Locke&Demosthenes (29 Dic 2021)

No sé pq pasaba, desestackeado y vuelto a stackear y ahora todo bien.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (29 Dic 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Guardad bien vuestros trillones de shimmers chicos !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Pensad que en Iota no hay NADA hecho, pero parece que van con TODO ( DEFIs, Juegos, NFTs, Metaverso, Bridges a las distintas redes...)
> 
> Es cuestión de tiempo que haya un goteo de gente que nunca haya oido hablar de Iota y que vayan traspasándose a este nuevo ecosistema... No creo que demos un pelotazo en 30 días, esto es cuestión de tiempo de ir viendo que el ecosistema funciona y que la gente se va animando....




Iota es el Brasil de las criptos, tiene un gran futuro, la eterna promesa que siempre queda en nada.


----------



## Azkenchack (29 Dic 2021)

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Frank_Frank (29 Dic 2021)

Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## khalil (29 Dic 2021)

Otra vez cancelados los envios desde binance.

Estaré atento pero si alguien avisa cuando se abra se lo agradezco. Yo tambien avisaré


----------



## orbeo (29 Dic 2021)

Joder ya tengo un huevo de millones de chimers de esos


----------



## cholesfer (29 Dic 2021)

khalil dijo:


> Otra vez cancelados los envios desde binance.
> 
> Estaré atento pero si alguien avisa cuando se abra se lo agradezco. Yo tambien avisaré



Si haces como si fueras a retirar, al seleccionar la Red hay una pequeña opción donde Binance es quien te avisa al móvil o al mail.


----------



## cholesfer (29 Dic 2021)

Los que pusisteis el hornet nodo...habeis tenido que entrar en el Swarm y resetear?

Porque tanto health como sync me salían en rojo...asi que he entrado, he toqueteado, y ahora pasaron a verde y funcionando.

Hablo de ahora, sobre las 16:30. Esta mañana no se porque no estaba con el pc de casa.


----------



## hakuna_matata (29 Dic 2021)

Sobre que precio creeis que saldrá Assembly en el mercado?

Creo que lo ha comentado alguno antes por ahi, pero ojito a este token.


----------



## Periplo (29 Dic 2021)

Bueno Bueno...me estoy poniendo molto gostoso a monedicas de esas con el farming... 
Para el 2030 estare montado en el Tangle...


----------



## Harrymorgan (29 Dic 2021)

hakuna_matata dijo:


> Sobre que precio creeis que saldrá Assembly en el mercado?
> 
> Creo que lo ha comentado alguno antes por ahi, pero ojito a este token.




El token parece que tiene futuro, si les funciona el rollo de integrar todos los blockchains. Pero hay que darle tiempo. No creo que de primeras valga más de 0,01 a 0,05 sería mi porra


----------



## Harrymorgan (29 Dic 2021)

Parece que está rompiendo el puto triángulo . A ver si hace una escapada guapa y la vemos sobre 3 en breve


----------



## Harrymorgan (29 Dic 2021)

orbeo dijo:


> Joder ya tengo un huevo de millones de chimers de esos



Somos multimillonarios!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Harrymorgan (29 Dic 2021)

Varios temas de Iota:





__





Iota - All you need to know.


Are you interested in IOTA or crypto currency in general but dont really understand what it is all about? Well you are not alone there! Here I have put together some easy to understand links and blogs to get you started.




my-iota.net






El futuro metaverso en Iota:









Home - SPHERE


Welcome to Sphere Decentralized platform for developers, metaverse for everyone COMING SOON https://sphere-hub.io/wp-content/uploads/2021/12/FINAL-trailer-SPHERE-2.mp4 Discover our ecosystem sphere metasphere Sphere offers you access to a wide range of NFT based gaming and art content. Game...




sphere-hub.io


----------



## Harrymorgan (29 Dic 2021)

No confundir los Chimmers con los Chimos


----------



## Okjito (29 Dic 2021)

Creo que ha debido caer por el masivo uso que se ha hecho al abrir los retiros Binance. Lo que implica que la confianza es brutal. Esto pasa en los pool de Cardano y se va a cero.


----------



## Integer (29 Dic 2021)

Periplo dijo:


> Bueno Bueno...me estoy poniendo molto gostoso a monedicas de esas con el farming...
> Para el 2030 estare montado en el Tangle...



Propongo acuñar la frase de @Periplo "Montados en el tangle" como seña de identidad.

Somos muchimillonarios shimerianos. Y fuertes, como Conan, el Shimeriano, de Shimeria.


----------



## TRYTON (29 Dic 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Propongo acuñar la frase de @Periplo "Montados en el tangle" como seña de identidad.
> 
> Somos muchimillonarios shimerianos. Y fuertes, como Conan, el Shimeriano, de Shimeria.



YO también me he reído bastante con ... " montado en el tangle "


----------



## jjromero (29 Dic 2021)

Enviado desde mi Armor X7 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## su IGWT (29 Dic 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Distribución con un 42% de fondos en staking:
> Ver archivo adjunto 885254
> 
> 
> ...



Perdona mi ignorancia, pero pq es interesantisimo? Que conclusiones sacas?


----------



## batone79 (29 Dic 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> El token parece que tiene futuro, si les funciona el rollo de integrar todos los blockchains. Pero hay que darle tiempo. No creo que de primeras valga más de 0,01 a 0,05 sería mi porra



Mucho me parece, no?
Pero vamos si aciertas...me cago en ros! Soy puto rico..
Edito:
Que va! no sería puto rico..jiji


----------



## jm666 (29 Dic 2021)

vamos iotita !!!  

si rompe 1.55 , 1.80???


----------



## Integer (29 Dic 2021)

su IGWT dijo:


> Perdona mi ignorancia, pero pq es interesantisimo? Que conclusiones sacas?



Quita los tres grupos top de iotatenientes (exchanges y algún ballenato), asumamos que un 20% de los del grupo de 1-10Gi están más bien cerca de las 10Gi y que cada dirección pertenece a una persona diferente (que ni de coña, pero asumamoslo).

Tenemos unos 22-23mil holders serios. Un número más bien escaso. Early adopters en estado puro, y asumiendo 1 persona por dirección.

La realidad es que es fácil que no seamos más de diez mil, incluso menos.

Como venga adopción de usuarios nos podemos ir a la luna de verdad. El número de direcciones revela que es época temprana para iota, en mi opinión.


----------



## Locoderemate (29 Dic 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> vamos iotita !!!
> 
> si rompe 1.55 , 1.80???



No te hagas ilusiones. Btc esta en caida


----------



## jm666 (29 Dic 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> No te hagas ilusiones. Btc esta en caida



yo creo que ha rebotado ya, si cae mas se va a 44k, a partir de ahí no veo nada.

además es Navidad


----------



## khalil (29 Dic 2021)

pues te digo una cosa, ojala pase eso y se lleve a varias ALT por el camino, aprovecharía para entrar.. este mundo todavía está en pañales y hay varios proyectos a los que me gustaría seguir metiendo pasta


----------



## jm666 (29 Dic 2021)

Está claro que no se puede de saber,en relaidad cuando digo algo suele suceder lo contrario xD

pero me da que no va a ser un corrección tan gorda como en mayo.

y al menos la tendencia global que lleva es al alza, si no cambia mucho la cosa, una guerra, otro virus o cualquier otra mierda, debería ir subiendo.

auqnue hay posibilidad de que llegue a 44k, si baja de ahí ni idea


----------



## Locoderemate (29 Dic 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Está claro que no se puede de saber,en relaidad cuando digo algo suele suceder lo contrario xD
> 
> pero me da que no va a ser un corrección tan gorda como en mayo.
> 
> ...



Es que en graficos a un mes se esta marcando un hch...


----------



## jm666 (29 Dic 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Es que en graficos a un mes se esta marcando un hch...



creo que lo veo, pero tendría que caer hasta 40k para cerrarlo no?


----------



## jm666 (29 Dic 2021)

a ver no debería poner esto, que luego me dicen que soy un pinta líneas y bla, bla xDDD

si te fijas las líneas diagonales abajo, esas son la pendiente general y se convierten en resistencias

hemos pasado la primera y ahora estamos sobre la segunda, si la pasamos caeremos en la tercera y ahí no hay mas, así que no sé  

para cerra el hch que dices debería caer hasta el nivel donde cierra el otro hombro, mientras siga la pendiente creo que estamos a salvo

(desde la barra del bar)

p.d 
lo de la Navidad lo decía en serio,hay mas consumo y la gente está mas alegre y compra mas, eso siempre sube un poquito el ánimo y el sp500


----------



## Locoderemate (29 Dic 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> creo que lo veo, pero tendría que caer hasta 40k para cerrarlo no?



En realidad deberia hacer una subidita, para caer en picado en dos meses


----------



## Locoderemate (29 Dic 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> a ver no debería poner esto, que luego me dicen que soy un pinta líneas y bla, bla xDDD
> 
> si te fijas las líneas diagonales abajo, esas son la pendiente general y se convierten en resistencias
> 
> ...



Bueno, no tengo ni idea de q hara btc pero no lo veo muy bien.... Sin embargo igual rebota y busca nuevos maximos.


----------



## jm666 (29 Dic 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> En realidad deberia hacer una subidita, para caer en picado en dos meses



sí, es lo que pienso, si sucediera sería así yo creo , yup ...

sube hasta la altura del otro hombro 52 y luego ya cae hasta 40, podría ser ...


----------



## Locoderemate (29 Dic 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> sí, es lo que pienso, si sucediera sería así yo creo , yup ...
> 
> sube hasta la altura del otro hombro 52 y luego ya cae hasta 40, podría ser ...



En fin, yo no me fiaria mucho de btc ahora mismo pq incluso una mala noticia lo tira y lo q ha hecho estos dos ultimos dias....


----------



## jm666 (29 Dic 2021)

de todas formas, aparte del análisis técnico, que puede cambiar de un día o una hora para otra, la verdad es que IOTA se ha portado muy bien estos últimos días, han sacado cosas nuevas como el staking, que creo que ha sido un sibidón para todos , y además la han listado en algún exchange nuevo y , incluso después del fallo de hoy, se ha mantenido muy bien. 

incluso con el BTC cayendo.

Así que este análisis, fundamental , también pinta bien. 

lo que vaya a pasar no lo sabe ni el Tato


----------



## jm666 (29 Dic 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> En fin, yo no me fiaria mucho de btc ahora mismo pq incluso una mala noticia lo tira y lo q ha hecho estos dos ultimos dias....



sí pero fíjaté que incluso cayendo BTC, hemos pegado subidón y seguimos en el borde del gran triángulo intentando romper , esto ni de coña tiempo atrás


----------



## batone79 (29 Dic 2021)

Término de vender todas las IOTAS el 20% que me he dejado para tradear.


----------



## efecto_dragui (29 Dic 2021)

batone79 dijo:


> Término de vender todas las IOTAS el 20% que me he dejado para tradear.



Donde las has vendido? porque en Binance ahora mismo pone que la red iota esta suspendida...  

Vaya jodienda de crypto!


----------



## Locoderemate (29 Dic 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> sí pero fíjaté que incluso cayendo BTC, hemos pegado subidón y seguimos en el borde del gran triángulo intentando romper , esto ni de coña tiempo atrás





efecto_dragui dijo:


> Donde las has vendido? porque en Binance ahora mismo pone que la red iota esta suspendida...
> 
> Vaya jodienda de crypto!



No esta suspendida, sino que la gente dejo sus iotas en binance para que el chino las pueda stakear dirante 3 meses. Solidaridad crypto.


----------



## batone79 (29 Dic 2021)

efecto_dragui dijo:


> Donde las has vendido? porque en Binance ahora mismo pone que la red iota esta suspendida...
> 
> Vaya jodienda de crypto!



Bitfinex


----------



## efecto_dragui (29 Dic 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> No esta suspendida, sino que la gente dejo sus iotas en binance para que el chino las pueda stakear dirante 3 meses. Solidaridad crypto.



Pues a tomar por culo el chino! enviadas a Bitfinex sin problema alguno...


----------



## Locoderemate (29 Dic 2021)

efecto_dragui dijo:


> Pues a tomar por culo el chino! enviadas a Bitfinex sin problema alguno...



Por q no te las envias en el firefly y las stakeas?


----------



## khalil (29 Dic 2021)

efecto_dragui dijo:


> Pues a tomar por culo el chino! enviadas a Bitfinex sin problema alguno...



has sacado algo de Binance ahora? a mi no me deja.. es poco lo que me queda ahí tenía ya el 90% en firelfy pero tengo pendiente un envio aun...


----------



## jaimitoabogado (29 Dic 2021)

Venga muchachos , que estamos montados en el tangle!


----------



## BitJoros (29 Dic 2021)

Estamos montados en el glande!


----------



## batone79 (30 Dic 2021)

OTA price prediction for *December 2021*.
In the beginning price at 1.44 Dollars. Maximum price $1.78, minimum price $1.01. The average for the month $1.47. IOTA price forecast at the end of the month $1.66, change for December 15.3%.

MIOTA to USD predictions for *January 2022*.
In the beginning price at 1.66 Dollars. Maximum price $2.25, minimum price $1.49. The average for the month $1.81. IOTA price forecast at the end of the month $1.85, change for January 11.4%.

IOTA price prediction for *February 2022*.
In the beginning price at 1.85 Dollars. Maximum price $1.95, minimum price $1.69. The average for the month $1.83. IOTA price forecast at the end of the month $1.82, change for February -1.6%.

MIOTA to USD predictions for *March 2022*.
In the beginning price at 1.82 Dollars. Maximum price $2.26, minimum price $1.82. The average for the month $2.00. IOTA price forecast at the end of the month $2.11, change for March 15.9%.

IOTA price prediction for *April 2022*.
In the beginning price at 2.11 Dollars. Maximum price $2.62, minimum price $2.11. The average for the month $2.32. IOTA price forecast at the end of the month $2.45, change for April 16.1%.

Fuente


----------



## batone79 (30 Dic 2021)

Lo suelen clavar bastante, la verdad..
Ahora, ya no sé si estás predicciones se ha tenido en cuenta esto último del stake.


----------



## khalil (30 Dic 2021)

batone79 dijo:


> OTA price prediction for *December 2021*.
> In the beginning price at 1.44 Dollars. Maximum price $1.78, minimum price $1.01. The average for the month $1.47. IOTA price forecast at the end of the month $1.66, change for December 15.3%.
> 
> MIOTA to USD predictions for *January 2022*.
> ...



Algún tipo de explicación de porqué baja a menos de 1 USD en 2025/2026?


----------



## Locoderemate (30 Dic 2021)

khalil dijo:


> Algún tipo de explicación de porqué baja a menos de 1 USD en 2025/2026?



Deben haber hecho una proyeccion en base al btc. Si te fijas, contaban q en diciembre iota abriria en 1.44 pq no contaban que btc empezaria a caer.


----------



## barborico (30 Dic 2021)

Pues va a ser verdad, ya han quitado el coordinador:




Oh espera que no funciona... bueno pero han quitado al coo no?


----------



## Integer (30 Dic 2021)

barborico dijo:


> Pues va a ser verdad, ya han quitado el coordinador:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, no lo han quitado. Lo pararon mientras investigaban y resolvían la incidencia.

Parar el coordinador significa que las transacciones de valor no se ejecutaban. Las que sólo llevaban datos sí, seguían en marcha.


----------



## batone79 (30 Dic 2021)

khalil dijo:


> Algún tipo de explicación de porqué baja a menos de 1 USD en 2025/2026?



Los datos normalmente los actualizan.
Hay que leerlos 'encaso de que las circunstancias sigan iguales'
Solo falta saber si en sus variables han introducido esto último del stake.


----------



## hakuna_matata (30 Dic 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> El token parece que tiene futuro, si les funciona el rollo de integrar todos los blockchains. Pero hay que darle tiempo. No creo que de primeras valga más de 0,01 a 0,05 sería mi porra



Parece que los fondos han comprado el 20% de tokens por 100 Millones de Euros. Suponiendo capitalizacion maxima de 100B, eso saldría que se han pagado 0,005E por token...ese debería ser el precio inicial no?


----------



## jm666 (30 Dic 2021)

arriba o abajo?


----------



## Integer (30 Dic 2021)

Ojo lo que ha metido binance en $1,55.

1,69 Ti.


Que me aspen si no están conspirando para detener la subida.


----------



## Thundercat (30 Dic 2021)

Esas cifras de precios no me las creo, simplemente porque si explota para arriba explotará bien, no hay casi liquidez. Y para abajo lo mismo.
Es el comportamiento que ha tenido hasta ahora vamos.



jm666 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 887574
> 
> 
> arriba o abajo?



El clásico triángulo de la muerte bursátil, según me enseñaron en la Universidad de Maspalomas


----------



## jm666 (30 Dic 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Ojo lo que ha metido binance en $1,55.
> 
> 1,69 Ti.
> Ver archivo adjunto 887603
> ...



eso fue el pico ese que apareció de repente entonces , me preguntaba quién fue


----------



## jm666 (30 Dic 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> Esas cifras de precios no me las creo, simplemente porque si explota para arriba explotará bien, no hay casi liquidez. Y para abajo lo mismo.
> Es el comportamiento que ha tenido hasta ahora vamos.
> 
> El clásico triángulo de la muerte bursátil, según me enseñaron en la Universidad de Maspalomas



muerte bursátil?, eso es abajo?

es una pregunta tonta, es para darle emoción


----------



## Locoderemate (30 Dic 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Ojo lo que ha metido binance en $1,55.
> 
> 1,69 Ti.
> Ver archivo adjunto 887603
> ...



Llevan jodiendo a iota desde q holdeo. Los de la fundacion incluso retraso un mes el firefly pq se l pidio binance, perdiendose el finall del bull run de abril. Luego binance ha hecho lo q ha hecho...

Si loos de la fundacion son listos se deberian pasar por el forro a binance and co.


----------



## jm666 (30 Dic 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Llevan jodiendo a iota desde q holdeo. Los de la fundacion incluso retraso un mes el firefly pq se l pidio binance, perdiendose el finall del bull run de abril. Luego binance ha hecho lo q ha hecho...
> 
> Si loos de la fundacion son listos se deberian pasar por el forro a binance and co.



creo que el staking les ha hecho mucho daño, en otros momentos la IOTA se hubiera ido al carajo


----------



## Locoderemate (30 Dic 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> creo que el staking les ha hecho mucho daño, en otros momentos la IOTA se hubiera ido al carajo



Daño a binance?


----------



## jm666 (30 Dic 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Daño a binance?



Sí, a binance y otros exchanges supongo, me refiero a que no pueden jugar con la IOTAS como podrían hacer antes, con lo que el precio se volvería mas estable, pero son solo elucubraciones.


----------



## jm666 (30 Dic 2021)

Integer dijo:


> Ojo lo que ha metido binance en $1,55.
> 
> 1,69 Ti.
> Ver archivo adjunto 887603
> ...



es curioso que, en este último tramo, haya tocado 3 veces exactamente 1.55$, no 1551 ni 1.549 pero 1.5500 exacto

podría decir que 1+5 = 6 y así hay tres 6 pero me sobra los otros 5s


----------



## batone79 (30 Dic 2021)

Pues ni idea, no tengo los registros guardados.
Pero ahora que comienza el año, podemos hacer un seguimiento..


----------



## Okjito (30 Dic 2021)

Llevo fuera de IOTA muchos años...me he limitado a ir moviendo los tokens a Trinity y luego a Firefly y ahora dejarlos en stake. Que carajos es lo que estoy stakeando??? hay un par para la venta?? bueno en 88 días vuelvo para preguntar


----------



## batone79 (30 Dic 2021)

Okjito dijo:


> Llevo fuera de IOTA muchos años...me he limitado a ir moviendo los tokens a Trinity y luego a Firefly y ahora dejarlos en stake. Que carajos es lo que estoy stakeando??? hay un par para la venta?? bueno en 88 días vuelvo para preguntar



Es lo mejor que puedes hacer...
Edito:
Me has hecho recordar esta gran frase..


----------



## Okjito (30 Dic 2021)

batone79 dijo:


> Es lo mejor que puedes hacer...
> Edito:
> Me has hecho recordar esta gran frase..



Jodida expansión monetaria jajaja y eso que no había indexados antes jajaja.
La gente de más de 50 años que no le sale el dinero por las orejas los miro con desprecio...que facil era ser millonario antes. Nosotros al menos hemos hecho un buen dinero con la revolución de nuestra generación...las jodidas criptos


----------



## batone79 (30 Dic 2021)

Okjito dijo:


> Jodida expansión monetaria jajaja y eso que no había indexados antes jajaja.
> La gente de más de 50 años que no le sale el dinero por las orejas los miro con desprecio...que facil era ser millonario antes. Nosotros al menos hemos hecho un buen dinero con la revolución de nuestra generación...las jodidas criptos



El dinero es lo más cobarde que vas a encontrar en tu vida, por ende la gente, la masa, los borregos, todos los que te rodean, quizá tú seas uno de ellos y no lo sabes y solo los despiertos, valientes y dispuestos a arriesgar podran conocer la gloria.
Que así sea.


----------



## batone79 (30 Dic 2021)

Hombre a ver hay que entender que esto no es una ciencia exacta, esta gente manejará variables que darán X resultado, obviamente en el transcurso de las semanas si las variables cambian el pronóstico también..
Pero tengo que decirte que yo le echo un ojo de vez en cuando y están ahí ahí, basta ver que cierran el año creo a 1.66 hablando de IOTA y ahora conforme te escribo esta a 1.48
Los datos suelen actualizarlos cada semana no todas pero ya te digo que no lo llevan mal pero sí que es verdad que debemos tomar cada uno nuestras decisiones y esto puede valer como un indicador más..


----------



## jm666 (30 Dic 2021)

batone79 dijo:


> Hombre a ver hay que entender que esto no es una ciencia exacta, esta gente manejará variables que darán X resultado, obviamente en el transcurso de las semanas si las variables cambian el pronóstico también..
> Pero tengo que decirte que yo le echo un ojo de vez en cuando y están ahí ahí, basta ver que cierran el año creo a 1.66 hablando de IOTA y ahora conforme te escribo esta a 1.48
> Los datos suelen actualizarlos cada semana no todas pero ya te digo que no lo llevan mal pero sí que es verdad que debemos tomar cada uno nuestras decisiones y esto puede valer como un indicador más..



pues si este último triángulillo se va arriba, 1.66 me parece perfecto.

cuándo hicieron esta predicción?


----------



## Locoderemate (30 Dic 2021)

Diria q iota parece estar marcando un hch inverso en grafico 15 min. ¿Subida?


----------



## jm666 (30 Dic 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Diria q iota parece estar marcando un hch inverso en grafico 15 min. ¿Subida?



cuánto te da de subida?


----------



## Locoderemate (30 Dic 2021)

N


jm666 dijo:


> cuánto te da de subida?



Ni idea, lo digo a ojo


----------



## Harrymorgan (30 Dic 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> Esas cifras de precios no me las creo, simplemente porque si explota para arriba explotará bien, no hay casi liquidez. Y para abajo lo mismo.
> Es el comportamiento que ha tenido hasta ahora vamos.
> 
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo. Creo que habrá un movimiento gordo en breve, en la mejor tradición cripto... yo apostaría que para arriba, por el interés que ha presentado, pero a lo mejor nos sorprende y se va a 0,60.


----------



## Locoderemate (30 Dic 2021)

Quizas btc esta apuntando tb a un rebote a grafico 15 min


----------



## khalil (30 Dic 2021)

Okjito dijo:


> Jodida expansión monetaria jajaja y eso que no había indexados antes jajaja.
> La gente de más de 50 años que no le sale el dinero por las orejas los miro con desprecio...que facil era ser millonario antes. Nosotros al menos hemos hecho un buen dinero con la revolución de nuestra generación...las jodidas criptos



Hostia macho espero que tengas tu piso en propiedad y otro en la costa para poder decir eso...


----------



## Azkenchack (30 Dic 2021)

Okjito dijo:


> Jodida expansión monetaria jajaja y eso que no había indexados antes jajaja.
> La gente de más de 50 años que no le sale el dinero por las orejas los miro con desprecio...que facil era ser millonario antes. Nosotros al menos hemos hecho un buen dinero con la revolución de nuestra generación...las jodidas criptos



Yo, en cambio, te miro con lástima por ser un subnormal

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## batone79 (30 Dic 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> pues si este último triángulillo se va arriba, 1.66 me parece perfecto.
> 
> cuándo hicieron esta predicción?



Creo que suelen actualizar cada semana..


----------



## Okjito (30 Dic 2021)

khalil dijo:


> Hostia macho espero que tengas tu piso en propiedad y otro en la costa para poder decir eso...



Te contestaré con una foto:


----------



## Okjito (30 Dic 2021)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Yo, en cambio, te miro con lástima por ser un subnormal
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk



Te contesto con una foto.


----------



## batone79 (30 Dic 2021)

Okjito dijo:


> Te contesto con una foto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 888008



Vas tan borracho que no te he entendido en tu primer post..
Mis dieses!


----------



## jm666 (30 Dic 2021)

esto tiene que petar por algú lado


----------



## Locoderemate (30 Dic 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> esto tiene que petar por algú lado



Btc ya rebotado algo pero iota triangulando


----------



## Locoderemate (30 Dic 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> esto tiene que petar por algú lado



A ver quien le da a la piñata


----------



## jm666 (30 Dic 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> A ver quien le da a la piñata



espero que explote pa rriba como el champán, para tener el fin de año feliz


----------



## khalil (30 Dic 2021)

lo de los shimmer que nos están regalando en el staking no es normal.. no es normal que una persona que tenga 1000 iotas le vayan a dar unos 900 Millones de shimmer (calculado muy a brocha gorda pero por ahí anda) 

Solo se me ocurre que se marcarán una jugada con la del miota, que realmente la unidad de medida no son las iotas si no las miotas. Ya diran que realmente la unidad de medida (e intercambio de dinero) no es 1 shimmer sino 1 millon... si no no se entiende estas cantidades...


----------



## khalil (30 Dic 2021)

Okjito dijo:


> Te contestaré con una foto:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 888007



Macho, hacer calculos de ganancia es muy facil a pasado, ahora a ver si me haces una a futuro, pero aqui no, en otro hilo y si quieres me etiquetas, que aqui estamos para hablar de nuestra querida IOTA


----------



## Locoderemate (30 Dic 2021)

khalil dijo:


> lo de los shimmer que nos están regalando en el staking no es normal.. no es normal que una persona que tenga 1000 iotas le vayan a dar unos 900 Millones de shimmer (calculado muy a brocha gorda pero por ahí anda)
> 
> Solo se me ocurre que se marcarán una jugada con la del miota, que realmente la unidad de medida no son las iotas si no las miotas. Ya diran que realmente la unidad de medida (e intercambio de dinero) no es 1 shimmer sino 1 millon... si no no se entiende estas cantidades...



Lo importante es el % de shimmers q tengas respecto el total. Quantos hay?


----------



## Locoderemate (30 Dic 2021)

Rompe por abajo, parece


----------



## jm666 (30 Dic 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Rompe por abajo, parece



puede ser un señuelo


----------



## Locoderemate (30 Dic 2021)

No entiendo pq deberia de haber conflicto entre iota y asmb?


----------



## Thundercat (30 Dic 2021)

PEro a ver si mal no entiendo los Smart Contracts de IOTA son una copia de los de Ethereum pero con muchas Blockchain en vez de una no?


----------



## su IGWT (30 Dic 2021)

yo tb lo entiendo. Podrias explicarlo? Para gente algo limitada se agradeceria


----------



## jaimitoabogado (31 Dic 2021)

khalil dijo:


> lo de los shimmer que nos están regalando en el staking no es normal.. no es normal que una persona que tenga 1000 iotas le vayan a dar unos 900 Millones de shimmer (calculado muy a brocha gorda pero por ahí anda)
> 
> Solo se me ocurre que se marcarán una jugada con la del miota, que realmente la unidad de medida no son las iotas si no las miotas. Ya diran que realmente la unidad de medida (e intercambio de dinero) no es 1 shimmer sino 1 millon... si no no se entiende estas cantidades...



Ya lo dice la información sobre el stakin , es 1 miota = a 0,000004 asembly cada 10 segundos
Y 1 smr por cada miota


----------



## i+d iota (31 Dic 2021)

a ver. Los SMR no parece que vayan a tener un valor real. Shimmer es la red de pruebas.

assembly supongo que si, por eso te dan menos

Yo creo que la jugada aqui (buenisima, por cierto) es dar la ilusion de que tus miotas te dan un rendimiento en el stacking para evitar que andes tradeando con ellos. De manera que lo que intentan es dar la sensacion de que el precio de Iota tiene un suelo en 1.20+-.
Es una buena jugada y un sintoma de que la Iota Fundation realmente cree que el proyecto va a despegar en breve.

Creo yo.


----------



## i+d iota (31 Dic 2021)

Si hay alguna manera de saber cuantos SMR o Assembly se han generado hasta ahora por el staking sabremos tambien el numero de Miotas stackeados y por lo tanto tendremos una idea de la fuerza de los holders en este token


----------



## jm666 (31 Dic 2021)

alguna explicación a esto?
es para un trabajo del cole


----------



## Thundercat (31 Dic 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 888597
> 
> alguna explicación a esto?
> es para un trabajo del cole



Que se va al guano como la mierda que es, controlada por le chino de Binancé.
Muy a mi pesar porque llevo varios miles desde hace tiempo.


----------



## jm666 (31 Dic 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> Que se va al guano como la mierda que es, controlada por le chino de Binancé.
> Muy a mi pesar porque llevo varios miles desde hace tiempo.



mmh no me cuadra tu explicación, si fuera así porque ha vuelto a su posición, parece mas como si hubiera barrido posiciones por debajo.


----------



## Locoderemate (31 Dic 2021)

Alguien sabe un poco el roadmap de iota para los proximos meses?


----------



## jm666 (31 Dic 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> Que se va al guano como la mierda que es, controlada por le chino de Binancé.
> Muy a mi pesar porque llevo varios miles desde hace tiempo.





jm666 dijo:


> mmh no me cuadra tu explicación, si fuera así porque ha vuelto a su posición, parece mas como si hubiera barrido posiciones por debajo.



aunque la verdad podrías tener razón, justo llega hasta el nivel donde cierra la curva total en el otro lado...

edito: de todas formas, creo que con el staking,al puto chino le está costando mas joder la IOTA, somos un poco mas libres


----------



## Locoderemate (31 Dic 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> aunque la verdad podrías tener razón, justo llega hasta el nivel donde cierra la curva total en el otro lado...
> 
> edito: de todas formas, creo que con el staking,al puto chino le está costando mas joder la IOTA, somos un poco mas libres



Los flash cracks estos no preludian subidas muchas veces?


----------



## jm666 (31 Dic 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Los flash cracks estos no preludian subidas muchas veces?



sí, si barren las posiciones de venta por abajo , les fuerzas a volver a entrar a mayor precio.

pero también se pueden usar para dibujar las figuras, por ejemplo un hch o lo que sea en un momento determinado.


----------



## Locoderemate (31 Dic 2021)

Binance aun tiene capado el retiro de iota?


----------



## hakuna_matata (31 Dic 2021)

i+d iota dijo:


> a ver. Los SMR no parece que vayan a tener un valor real. Shimmer es la red de pruebas.
> 
> assembly supongo que si, por eso te dan menos
> 
> ...



Después de ver que el anuncio de Kucoin y de varios exchanges se ha producido ahora con el staking, me da la sensación que durante estos 90 días van a empezar a soltar bombazos que tienen reservados para crear la famosa explosión cambrian que puede disparar el precio.


----------



## jm666 (31 Dic 2021)

hakuna_matata dijo:


> Después de ver que el anuncio de Kucoin y de varios exchanges se ha producido ahora con el staking, me da la sensación que durante estos 90 días van a empezar a soltar bombazos que tienen reservados para crear la famosa explosión cambrian que puede disparar el precio.



explosión Cambrian (Cámbrica)? :


----------



## hakuna_matata (31 Dic 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> explosión Cambrian (Cámbrica)? :



jaja he mezclado el termino en ingles


----------



## jm666 (31 Dic 2021)

hakuna_matata dijo:


> jaja he mezclado el termino en ingles



ya ya , no te lo decía por el inglés, sino por el término, que me ha llamado la atención. 

_La *explosión cámbrica* o *radiación evolutiva del Cámbrico* fue la aparición repentina (desde un punto de vista geológico) y rápida diversificación de organismos macroscópicos multicelulares complejos en los inicios del periodo Cámbrico, hace 542/530 millones de años (Ma).12 Este período marca una brusca transición en el registro fósil con la aparición de los miembros más primitivos de muchos filos de metazoos (animales multicelulares)._


----------



## Frank_Frank (31 Dic 2021)

hakuna_matata dijo:


> Después de ver que el anuncio de Kucoin y de varios exchanges se ha producido ahora con el staking, me da la sensación que durante estos 90 días van a empezar a soltar bombazos que tienen reservados para crear la famosa explosión cambrian que puede disparar el precio.



Kucoin de momento creo que se ha echado para atrás y de momento no va a listar Iota


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Locoderemate (31 Dic 2021)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> Kucoin de momento creo que se ha echado para atrás y de momento no va a listar Iota
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Aqui el link





Crypto Exchange | Bitcoin Exchange | Bitcoin Trading | KuCoin


KuCoin is a secure cryptocurrency exchange that makes it easier to buy, sell, and store cryptocurrencies like BTC, ETH, KCS, SHIB, DOGE, Gari etc.




m.kucoin.com





Lo posponen, no dicen que se echan para tras. Veremos


----------



## hakuna_matata (31 Dic 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Aqui el link
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No no, dominik ha comentado hoy que ya está disponible.


----------



## orbeo (31 Dic 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 888597
> 
> alguna explicación a esto?
> es para un trabajo del cole



Órdenes a mercado con poca liquidez.


----------



## Locoderemate (31 Dic 2021)

O sea, q los exchange bloquearan los iotas de sus clientes es culpa de iota... Pues vale


----------



## Forcopula (31 Dic 2021)

i+d iota dijo:


> Si hay alguna manera de saber cuantos SMR o Assembly se han generado hasta ahora por el staking sabremos tambien el numero de Miotas stackeados y por lo tanto tendremos una idea de la fuerza de los holders en este token



Aquí tienes los miotas stakeados y cuántos se han migrado a la nueva red (además de qué porcentaje stakean)


----------



## Forcopula (31 Dic 2021)

Los datos dicen que casi 2/3 de las Iotas totales están fuera de circulación, conforme avancen los días veremos la evolución pero el precio creo que en cuanto el mercado acompañe va a tirar (no sé si tímidamente o a modo explosión como dicen muchos)


----------



## BitJoros (31 Dic 2021)

Que opinion os merece Hedera por cierto, por lo de diversificar un poco.


----------



## Locoderemate (31 Dic 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Los datos dicen que casi 2/3 de las Iotas totales están fuera de circulación, conforme avancen los días veremos la evolución pero el precio creo que en cuanto el mercado acompañe va a tirar (no sé si tímidamente o a modo explosión como dicen muchos)



Pues el 1/3 restante debe estar vendiendo por q desde ayer tarde q veo a iota floja, curiosamente @El_anarquistamualdina , despues de que integer colgara el movimiento de binance:



Integer dijo:


> Ojo lo que ha metido binance en $1,55.
> 
> 1,69 Ti.
> Ver archivo adjunto 887603
> ...


----------



## batone79 (31 Dic 2021)

Inicio compra de paquetes de IOTAs desde 1.45 hasta 1.15
Dejo resto 20% de capital en 1$ por si hay baño de sangre.
Suerte a todos y feliz año.


----------



## jm666 (31 Dic 2021)

Hubo batalla al menos y estuvimos a putno de romper, en otra ocasión será 

Feliz Año a todos!!!


----------



## Azkenchack (31 Dic 2021)

No se ni nadie sabe lo que nos espera para el año 2022 pero creo que IOTA no nos va a defraudar.
Quizás sea un deseo, una esperanza, una ilusión, un presentimiento....pero os digo que, los que estamos desde el 2017, hemos sufrido tanto, hemos tenido ataques,tanto desprestigio y tanto aguante que nos merecemos lo mejor.
Así lo deseo para mi y también para vosotros.
Todo llega....
Feliz 2022

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Locoderemate (31 Dic 2021)

batone79 dijo:


> OTA price prediction for *December 2021*.
> In the beginning price at 1.44 Dollars. Maximum price $1.78, minimum price $1.01. The average for the month $1.47. IOTA price forecast at the end of the month $1.66, change for December 15.3%.
> 
> MIOTA to USD predictions for *January 2022*.
> ...



Para bien y para mal, proyeccion al fuego

Bueno, si miramos el hilo un año atras esto estaba muerto. Y aqui estamos. Veremos dentro de un año.

Feliz año nuevo ioteros!

Edito: veo a btc en grafica una semana-mes muy mal. Ha dibujado de nuevo una estrella del atardecer y esta marcando hch.


----------



## batone79 (31 Dic 2021)

Sí,Btc pinta mal mañana o pasado  le echo un ojo y comentamos si eso.
Feliz año!


----------



## Bob Page (1 Ene 2022)

Feliz año del Coordicidio!


----------



## Locoderemate (1 Ene 2022)

Desde que tengo iota he visto ya algunas guarrillas de los exchanges q han perjudicado claramente a iota. Forma parte del juego; a dia de hoy dominan el mercado.

Pero estoy de acuerdo contigo: iota debe ser funcional para copar el interes de la gente, q la conoce muy poco.

De momento puedes hacer staking, cosa q no sucede con muchas. Personalmente estoy animado con el proyecto, en los ultimos 10 meses ha dado un vuelco y me parece q estan haciendo las cosas bastante bien. Pero el tiempo dira.


----------



## Integer (1 Ene 2022)

Bob Page dijo:


> Feliz año del Coordicidio!



Vas fuerte.

Ojalá que sí.


----------



## Locoderemate (1 Ene 2022)

Integer dijo:


> Vas fuerte.
> 
> Ojalá que sí.



Que se sabe por el momento del coordicidio??


----------



## Bob Page (2 Ene 2022)

Resumen del año y planes para 2022:









A Year of Transformation


2021 in Review, 2022 in Preview In 2021, IOTA underwent a radical transformation. This year, the vision behind IOTA grew from being an infrastructure for the Internet of Things (IoT) and the machine economy to a foundational layer on which different networks and decentralized token economies can...




blog.iota.org


----------



## orbeo (2 Ene 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Que se sabe por el momento del coordicidio??



Si todo ha funcionado como el culo con un tío controlando todo casi mejor que no lo quiten.


----------



## Locoderemate (2 Ene 2022)

orbeo dijo:


> Si todo ha funcionado como el culo con un tío controlando todo casi mejor que no lo quiten.



Qué es lo q ha funcionado tan mal??


----------



## orbeo (2 Ene 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Qué es lo q ha funcionado tan mal??



La red, los wallet, el precio...


----------



## Locoderemate (2 Ene 2022)

orbeo dijo:


> La red, los wallet, el precio...



Pero desde q han lanzado firefly que problemas ha habido con la red y la billetera?

El precio ok, se esperaba mas pero es cosa del mercado.


----------



## Bob Page (2 Ene 2022)

orbeo dijo:


> Si todo ha funcionado como el culo con un tío controlando todo casi mejor que no lo quiten.



Llevan meses con la red de developers funcionando sin coordinador...


----------



## orbeo (2 Ene 2022)

Bob Page dijo:


> Llevan meses con la red de developers funcionando sin coordinador...



Pero en testnet o en real? Te lo pregunto en serio que no tengo npi de cómo está ese tema.


----------



## Bye Felicia (2 Ene 2022)

orbeo dijo:


> La red, los wallet, el precio...



Que tendrá que ver el precio?


----------



## jm666 (2 Ene 2022)

el precio a prncipio de este año era: 0.3$
último día: 1.36$

casi x5

yo no lo veo tan mal


----------



## Locoderemate (2 Ene 2022)

jm666 dijo:


> el precio a prncipio de este año era: 0.3$
> último día: 1.36$
> 
> casi x5
> ...



Bueno, esto es un poco discutible, pq en febrero de 2021 ya estaba en 1,3 y pico.


----------



## jm666 (2 Ene 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Bueno, esto es un poco discutible, pq en febrero de 2021 ya estaba en 1,3 y pico.



a ver, todo es discutible, yo solo cojo del 1-1.2020 hasta el 31-12-2020 

si cojes desde el ATH hasta ahora pues ha perdido obviamente 

pero para hacer balance
(en mi opinion así a groso modo, sin pensar mucho y con mala memoria, añadid lo que creáis conveniente)

puntos en contra:

no hcicimos ATH
no se cumplieron algunas milestones
no nos hicimos millonarios ni subió tanto como otras que hicieron 1000%s
estuvieron a punto de pifiarla otra vez

puntos a favor

la tecnología mola, la idea, si funciona y es adaptada, puede ser un gran hito
despues de la primera gran pifia ha recuperado parte de su valor y la confianza
han conseguido algunas milestones
el staking


----------



## Locoderemate (2 Ene 2022)

jm666 dijo:


> a ver, todo es discutible, yo solo cojo del 1-1.2020 hasta el 31-12-2020
> 
> si cojes desde el ATH hasta ahora pues ha perdido obviamente
> 
> ...



Completamente de acuerdo


----------



## i+d iota (2 Ene 2022)

jm666 dijo:


> a ver, todo es discutible, yo solo cojo del 1-1.2020 hasta el 31-12-2020
> 
> si cojes desde el ATH hasta ahora pues ha perdido obviamente
> 
> ...



Desde mi punto de vista todo depende de que el Tangle tenga viabilidad como registro descentralizado inmutable y seguro.
Si es así, to t'he Moon.
Si no a cero.

Yo tengo dudas, pero por si acaso, holdeo


----------



## jm666 (2 Ene 2022)

i+d iota dijo:


> Desde mi punto de vista todo depende de que el Tangle tenga viabilidad como registro descentralizado inmutable y seguro.
> Si es así, to t'he Moon.
> Si no a cero.
> 
> Yo tengo dudas, pero por si acaso, holdeo



Sí, yo también creo que la descentralización es una de las claves de todo esto.

Yo stakeo


----------



## Locoderemate (2 Ene 2022)

Aqui comentan como se hara el coordicidio


----------



## Ircapo (2 Ene 2022)

Nueva actualización de Firefly disponible
Por lo que veo aumenta de 84 días restantes a 85
Y se recupera el parón que hubo


----------



## khalil (2 Ene 2022)

Ircapo dijo:


> Nueva actualización de Firefly disponible



joder y no da mal rollo hacerla ahí con el staking en marcha? alguien la ha hecho ya?


----------



## Bob Page (3 Ene 2022)

Firefly actualizado sin problemas.


----------



## TRYTON (3 Ene 2022)

Buenas Ioteros!! Una pregunta que quizás en tonta.¿ Se puede tener firefly en varios ordenadores?


----------



## Azkenchack (3 Ene 2022)

Si....y si puedes, hazte con un Ledger Nano


----------



## Locoderemate (3 Ene 2022)

% de staking


----------



## Locoderemate (3 Ene 2022)

No parece q btc vaya aguantar mucho... Y nos arrastrara iota


----------



## khalil (3 Ene 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> No parece q btc vaya aguantar mucho... Y nos arrastrara iota



Tiene pinta de que pierde el soporte de los 46K pero ya


----------



## Locoderemate (3 Ene 2022)

Alguien mas ha actualizado el firefly?


----------



## Ircapo (3 Ene 2022)

Hoy Nueva versión después de la de ayer 
Ayer 1.3.1 que actualicé correctamente
La versión añadida hoy 1.3.2 también correctamente


----------



## su IGWT (3 Ene 2022)

Ircapo dijo:


> Hoy Nueva versión después de la de ayer
> Ayer 1.3.1 que actualicé correctamente
> La versión añadida hoy 1.3.2 también correctamente



Pregunta tonta, pero si no la actualizas que pasa? Yo uso la q me descarge 1 mes despues de q la sacaron y parece q me funciona bien. Pasa algo si no actualizo?


----------



## Locoderemate (4 Ene 2022)

su IGWT dijo:


> Pregunta tonta, pero si no la actualizas que pasa? Yo uso la q me descarge 1 mes despues de q la sacaron y parece q me funciona bien. Pasa algo si no actualizo?



Es para actualizar unos pequeños bugs. Dicen


----------



## khalil (4 Ene 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Es para actualizar unos pequeños bugs. Dicen



Actualizada y 0 problemas tambien


----------



## khalil (4 Ene 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> No parece q btc vaya aguantar mucho... Y nos arrastrara iota



Al final esta aguantando el HP. Mira que estoy desenado que pierda el soporte para que baje y arrastre a IOTA y VET para entrar con mas pasta pero nada...

No se si aguatar un poco mas o entrar ya directamente..


----------



## Locoderemate (4 Ene 2022)

khalil dijo:


> Al final esta aguantando el HP. Mira que estoy desenado que pierda el soporte para que baje y arrastre a IOTA y VET para entrar con mas pasta pero nada...
> 
> No se si aguatar un poco mas o entrar ya directamente..



Ayer vi una proyeccion a largo plazo donde indicaba q btc esta en diagonal alcista. Por tanto, no sé


----------



## Frank_Frank (4 Ene 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> % de staking



Increíble que con menos del 20% de iota en circulación, el precio no solo no es que no haya subido, es que ha bajado. Eso demuestra que o bien Iota hoy por hoy no le interesa a nadie, o que está manipulada de manera muy descarada (y va a ser que está muy manipulada)


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Locoderemate (4 Ene 2022)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> Increíble que con menos del 20% de iota en circulación, el precio no solo no es que no haya subido, es que ha bajado. Eso demuestra que o bien Iota hoy por hoy no le interesa a nadie, o que está manipulada de manera muy descarada (y va a ser que está muy manipulada)
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Creo q iota esta metida en un n triangulo muy gordo. No pudo romperlo a 1.55,.. veremos donde rompe. Aun faltan unos dias creo


----------



## Integer (4 Ene 2022)

La liquidez en exchanges empieza a ser paupérrima y quedan 83 días de drenaje. Esto va a dar unos bandazos de órdago.

Hoy toca guano.


----------



## Azkenchack (4 Ene 2022)

Integer dijo:


> La liquidez en exchanges empieza a ser paupérrima y quedan 83 días de drenaje. Esto va a dar unos bandazos de órdago.
> 
> Hoy toca guano.



Actualiza Firefly y tendrás un dia extra...

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Perturbado (4 Ene 2022)

Saludos. 

Desde verano que no preocupaba de las IOTAS y la semana anterior revisando los dineros por cierre anual compruebo que ya no existe Omoku. 

¿Mejor sitio ahora para mover la IOTAS para cuando se quiera liquidar y también lo contrario, en caso de compra para transferir a la Seed en Firefly?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Integer (4 Ene 2022)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Actualiza Firefly y tendrás un dia extra...
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk



La actualicé ayer, es lo que me marca que queda.


----------



## Integer (4 Ene 2022)

Perturbado dijo:


> Saludos.
> 
> Desde verano que no preocupaba de las IOTAS y la semana anterior revisando los dineros por cierre anual compruebo que ya no existe Omoku.
> 
> ...



Exchange de confianza... Ninguno.


----------



## Perturbado (4 Ene 2022)

Integer dijo:


> Exchange de confianza... Ninguno.



Y algo lo mas parecido a la defenestrada Omoku?

Por cierto. Ya he actualizado Firefly. Gracias por avisar a todos los del tema


----------



## Perturbado (4 Ene 2022)

Binance?
Bitpanda?
Bitfenix?

Ahora estoy leyendo en los mensajes hacia atrás en el tiempo.

Quizá Coinbase? Esta sera mas cara, no?

Alguna que sea fácil registrarse. Dentro de Europa, Bajas comisiones. Como extra que se pueda sacar tarjeta de cre.dito o de.bito para mover los euros a.lli y hacer gasto sin tra.er din.ero hacia aq.ui.

Todos serán malos pero Omoku también se las traía. En su momento ya expuse aquí problemas con ellos. Que se pudieron resolver con mucha insistencia y pasadas bastantes semanas


----------



## Locoderemate (5 Ene 2022)

Uso bitpanda y contento, pero no sé


----------



## Bye Felicia (5 Ene 2022)

Perturbado dijo:


> Binance?
> Bitpanda?
> Bitfenix?
> 
> ...



Iota no está listada en Coinbase. 

Hoy por hoy exchanges de Iota qué no den problemas normalmente Bitfinex, eurocoinpay y bitpanda.

Si no quieres tener que depositar euros para operar, directamente opta Bitfinex. Ahí puedes operar con cripto sin KYC


----------



## Perturbado (5 Ene 2022)

Ahora he leido que queda poco en la UE para acabar con KYC.

De las tres que nombras cuál se puede aconseguir tarjeta Visa con el exchange?

 https://www.xataka.com/criptomoned...criptomonedas-cualquier-lugar-que-acepte-visa


----------



## Integer (5 Ene 2022)

Distribución con un 42% de fondos en staking:








Distribución con un 60% de fondos en staking:







Distribución con un 69% de fondos en staking:



Bueno, yo veo que los grandes poseedores están vendiendo. Especialmente el último grupo, ha perdido 103 Ti y el siguiente otras 6.

Si eso significa que estamos en fase de distribución el guarrazo que nos espera es épico, probablemente a cotas de $0.6-0.7.

Por otra parte, si estuviéramos en un ciclo realmente rápido podríamos en realidad estar a punto de entrar en fase de acumulación (distribución previa en $1.5-1.6) sobre los $1-1.20

Alguna opinión al respecto?


----------



## jm666 (5 Ene 2022)

Integer dijo:


> Distribución con un 42% de fondos en staking:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Siempre es interesante lo que posteas.

en mi modesta opinión


IOTA
El técnico, si te vale para algo, tiene el borde inferior en ~1.10, es posible que lo toquemos? , sí, también tocamos el 1.5 (borde superiror) y no se consiguió romper, estas resistencias son fuertes.

Pero es posible que no vayamos tan abajo hasta que esto explote, aunque no se sabe si subiendo o bajando yo creo que si el BTC ayuda iremos arriba.

Los datos: siempre hemos estado en VET x10 y esta última etapa hemos llegado casi a VET x20, ha sido una gran mejora , también con respecto a XRP, con respecto a BTC hemos pasado de 2000 a casi 3300 tocando el borde del triángulo que hay ahí, ahora estamos en 2750 lo cual no esta mal.

BTC
Sobre BTC, si te fijas, está haciendo una corrección muy parecida , en forma, a la de mayo, es posible que se esté acabanod ya y peguemos otro tirón arriba, esto sería compatible con el fin del triángulo de IOTA y de otras alts.

(desde la barra del bar con dos carajillos de ventaja  )


----------



## Bob Page (5 Ene 2022)

Ya está desinflando esta mierda con staking y pollas. Bah.

62% de monedas stakeadas y el precio pasa de 1.5 a 1.2, la presión de venta cuando pasen los 90 días será brutal.


----------



## Integer (5 Ene 2022)

Se ha puesto a stakear la tercera dirección con mas iotas:





__





thetangle.org






thetangle.org





*Quedan 700 Ti en circulación.*


----------



## Fer1981 (5 Ene 2022)

Integer dijo:


> Distribución con un 42% de fondos en staking:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No creo que sea distribución, simplemente son carteras de exchanges que se han reducido porque los usuarios han hecho withdrawal para stakearlas por su cuenta, de ahi el trasvase de carteras con mas TIs a carteras con varios GIs


----------



## Locoderemate (5 Ene 2022)

Tambien desde la barra de bar: creo que se ha intentado distribuir iota a buen precio a muchos exchange y parners. Mañana podriamos ya ver algun cambio, aunque se vera mejor a partir de la semana q viene


----------



## MetreroConDinero (5 Ene 2022)

Me acaba de preguntar Bitpanda si quiero participar en el airdrop de shimmer y assembly. No especifica ni condiciones ni detalles, solo si estaría interesado....

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MetreroConDinero (5 Ene 2022)

Me acaba de preguntar Bitpanda si quiero participar en el airdrop de shimmer y assembly. No especifica ni condiciones ni detalles, solo si estaría interesado....

Alguien sabe de qué va la movida? Quieren que les de permiso para stakear mis iotas como el chino-mierda? Dice que me darían los tokens tan pronto como los "support" me lo imagino que cuando los listen en Bitpanda

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk



Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jm666 (5 Ene 2022)

MetreroConDinero dijo:


> Me acaba de preguntar Bitpanda si quiero participar en el airdrop de shimmer y assembly. No especifica ni condiciones ni detalles, solo si estaría interesado....
> 
> Alguien sabe de qué va la movida? Quieren que les de permiso para stakear mis iotas como el chino-mierda? Dice que me darían los tokens tan pronto como los "support" me lo imagino que cuando los listen en Bitpanda
> 
> ...



omg


----------



## Locoderemate (5 Ene 2022)

MetreroConDinero dijo:


> Me acaba de preguntar Bitpanda si quiero participar en el airdrop de shimmer y assembly. No especifica ni condiciones ni detalles, solo si estaría interesado....
> 
> Alguien sabe de qué va la movida? Quieren que les de permiso para stakear mis iotas como el chino-mierda? Dice que me darían los tokens tan pronto como los "support" me lo imagino que cuando los listen en Bitpanda
> 
> ...



Si, creo q se ofrecen a stakearlos por ti


----------



## Integer (5 Ene 2022)

MetreroConDinero dijo:


> Me acaba de preguntar Bitpanda si quiero participar en el airdrop de shimmer y assembly. No especifica ni condiciones ni detalles, solo si estaría interesado....
> 
> Alguien sabe de qué va la movida? Quieren que les de permiso para stakear mis iotas como el chino-mierda? Dice que me darían los tokens tan pronto como los "support" me lo imagino que cuando los listen en Bitpanda
> 
> ...



Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamazing.

Gran jugada por su parte. Van tarde, pero le quieren levantar el monopolio a binance 99%, que directamente stakean para sí mismos con tus fondos.


----------



## khalil (5 Ene 2022)

Acaba de perder los 45K BTC eso quiere decir que segurametne vaya mas para abajo y arrastre a las altcoins.

Personalmente me alegra porque quiero meter algo mas en IOTA, VET y OVR


----------



## MetreroConDinero (5 Ene 2022)

Tuit al respecto






Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bye Felicia (5 Ene 2022)

MetreroConDinero dijo:


> Tuit al respecto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso huele a que las listaran más adelante fijo.


----------



## Locoderemate (5 Ene 2022)

Como deciamos btc cae y empieza a definir el hch... Btc caera bastante... Cuanto caera iota??? 

Si baja de 1€ compro mas


----------



## Frank_Frank (5 Ene 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Como deciamos btc cae y empieza a definir el hch... Btc caera bastante... Cuanto caera iota???
> 
> Si baja de 1€ compro mas



Kazajistán ha desconectado internet y eso ha tirado el hash de Btc un 14%, no hay análisis que aventure eso.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## jm666 (5 Ene 2022)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> Kazajistán ha desconectado internet y eso ha tirado el hash de Btc un 14%, no hay análisis que aventure eso.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



mierda , era eso?

sp500 -2% , oro plata bajando, estaba preguntándome que coño estaba pasando


----------



## Locoderemate (5 Ene 2022)

jm666 dijo:


> mierda , era eso?
> 
> sp500 -2% , oro plata bajando, estaba preguntándome que coño estaba pasando



Tambien dice q la Fed ha anunciado no sé que y la peña, pues eso, covardes por doquier


----------



## khalil (5 Ene 2022)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> Kazajistán ha desconectado internet y eso ha tirado el hash de Btc un 14%, no hay análisis que aventure eso.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Efectivamente parece que ha sido esto..









Kazakh government resigns, shuts down internet amid protests, causing Bitcoin network hash rate to tumble 13.4%


For now, the price of Bitcoin has only experienced a small decline in response to the move.




cointelegraph.com


----------



## jaimitoabogado (5 Ene 2022)

khalil dijo:


> Efectivamente parece que ha sido esto..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pues no se eh , el has no ha bajado en absoluto 






Difficulty - BTC.com







btc.com


----------



## Locoderemate (5 Ene 2022)

La fed fice q espera contraccion, las bolsas han caido, etc


----------



## MetreroConDinero (6 Ene 2022)

Vamos, que estrategia Hold a muerte y recompra si se pone fresca la cosa

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Frank_Frank (6 Ene 2022)

jm666 dijo:


> mierda , era eso?
> 
> sp500 -2% , oro plata bajando, estaba preguntándome que coño estaba pasando



Pues se viene operación antiterrorista, todo va a caer aún más 




Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## jm666 (6 Ene 2022)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> Pues se viene operación antiterrorista, todo va a caer aún más
> 
> 
> 
> ...



quién es tokayev? es ruso? si están los rusos metidos vamos listos, pero ellos peor  todavía

vale edito, Tokayev es el presidente de Kazajastan con apellido ruso y ha llamado a los rusos para que envíen tropas, huele a nueva masacres soviética.


----------



## jm666 (6 Ene 2022)

a ver por lo que cuentan por aquí parece que s muy grave la cosa y que vamos a entrar en guerra con Rusia, pero claro, tanto que viene el lobo que vaya usted a saber.

también decían que estaban protestando por la subida del gas, aunque luego ha salido el Tokawebs este diciendo que se les habian infiltrado de otros países.


y luego chechenos y armenios por medio, son mafias muy duras, y tienen experiencia en terrorismo.

el caso es que ha habido buena caida, así que o es por esto o por lo de la FED que decía Locoderemate o ambas, pero si es por los rusos debe ser bastante grave para que haya pegado este bajón, aunque si de verdad fuera gravísimo se hubiera ido mucho mas.

en fin espero que mañana sea otro día  

y nos quejabamos del 2021 LOL


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Ene 2022)

jm666 dijo:


> mierda , era eso?
> 
> sp500 -2% , oro plata bajando, estaba preguntándome que coño estaba pasando



Te digo yo lo que esta pasando, tercera guerra mundial.


----------



## jm666 (6 Ene 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Te digo yo lo que esta pasando, tercera guerra mundial.



no creo, ya se pelearon antes en ucrania y llegaron a un acuerdo, esto es algo raro.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Ene 2022)

jm666 dijo:


> no creo, ya se pelearon antes en ucrania y llegaron a un acuerdo, esto es algo raro.



En ucrania esta la gente ahora mismo acojonada y hablan de que rusia se les viene encima, me dice una muchacha que conozco que la gente en general esta acojonada y que hablan de guerra inevitable.


----------



## Locoderemate (6 Ene 2022)

Alguien sabe de q va esto de la web3? Algun sitio con info?


----------



## jm666 (6 Ene 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Alguien sabe de q va esto de la web3? Algun sitio con info?



 

¿Qué opina Burbuja de la Web3? ¿A favor o quizás no tanto...?


----------



## Locoderemate (6 Ene 2022)

jm666 dijo:


> ¿Qué opina Burbuja de la Web3? ¿A favor o quizás no tanto...?



Veo que hay muchas opiniones encontradas con esto del la web3. Y supongo q es lo que decia valdeanomagico de iota: que se convertira en un internet...

Veremos


----------



## Registrador (6 Ene 2022)

¿Hay alguna manera de cambiar IOTA por otra cripto en algún DEX (decentralized exchange)?


----------



## jm666 (6 Ene 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Veo que hay muchas opiniones encontradas con esto del la web3. Y supongo q es lo que decia valdeanomagico de iota: que se convertira en un internet...
> 
> Veremos



no tengo ni idea, no me he mirado nada todavía, hay algunas expectativas con los pagos y la descentralización. veremos sip.


----------



## paketazo (6 Ene 2022)

Registrador dijo:


> ¿Hay alguna manera de cambiar IOTA por otra cripto en algún DEX (decentralized exchange)?



Apostaría a que no.


----------



## Integer (6 Ene 2022)

Registrador dijo:


> ¿Hay alguna manera de cambiar IOTA por otra cripto en algún DEX (decentralized exchange)?



A ver si avanzan en los dex basados en tangle. Ahí seguro se podrá, pero claro, es una plataforma de smart contracts, necesitará la red shimmer operativa...


----------



## Locoderemate (7 Ene 2022)

Bueno, le pongo 20€ euros mas a iota (los q me han traido los reyes) y los stakeo.


----------



## Thundercat (7 Ene 2022)

harmony ya ha adelantado a IOTA, obvio, por lo menos de momento sirve para algo
estuve mirando la documentación para desplegar los smart contracts en IOTA y la verdad que parece un horror, espero que algún desarrollador se atreva en el futuro.


----------



## Locoderemate (7 Ene 2022)

Thundercat dijo:


> harmony ya ha adelantado a IOTA, obvio, por lo menos de momento sirve para algo
> estuve mirando la documentación para desplegar los smart contracts en IOTA y la verdad que parece un horror, espero que algún desarrollador se atreva en el futuro.



En principio el tangle puede hacer correr cualquier contrato de eth. O al menos eso creo q lo contaba Hans hace un par de meses en una emtrevista


----------



## Ircapo (7 Ene 2022)

Actualmente hay en staking un 74%, supongamos que se alcance un 80% fácilmente.
Significa que el 20% restante de todo el supply son unos 500M de euros. Lo cual es calderilla para cualquier fondo.
O para el propio mercado.
Recordemos que mismamente el último septiembre hubo días de 1.000M de volumen negociado
Buy the dip


----------



## Locoderemate (7 Ene 2022)

Tenia cierta esperanza q ayer rebotara al tocar 1,20. Pero esta maniatada a btc y este apunta a una correccion de 2 pares de cojones.


----------



## Thundercat (7 Ene 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> En principio el tangle puede hacer correr cualquier contrato de eth. O al menos eso creo q lo contaba Hans hace un par de meses en una emtrevista



Sí pero no de forma fácil, pero bueno, si de verdad presenta tantas ventajas igual triunfa. Supuestamente tienen bridges programados para todas las cadenas








IOTA Smart Contracts | IOTA Wiki


IOTA Smart Contract Protocol is IOTA's solution for running smart contracts on top of the IOTA tangle.




wiki.iota.org




puede que sea a lo que se refiere el valdeande con la ¨placa base¨


----------



## Thundercat (7 Ene 2022)

Estáis pendientes del airdrop que harán de NFTs?
Se requiere que tengas al menos 1000 MIOTAS en staking durante un mes
Lo he visto en el discord


----------



## jm666 (7 Ene 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Tenia cierta esperanza q ayer rebotara al tocar 1,20. Pero esta maniatada a btc y este apunta a una correccion de 2 pares de cojones.



de momento mantiene el límite inferior, pero se ve muy negro sip


----------



## jaimitoabogado (7 Ene 2022)

Thundercat dijo:


> Estáis pendientes del airdrop que harán de NFTs?
> Se requiere que tengas al menos 1000 MIOTAS en staking durante un mes
> Lo he visto en el discord



Cuantame mas


----------



## Frank_Frank (7 Ene 2022)

Thundercat dijo:


> Estáis pendientes del airdrop que harán de NFTs?
> Se requiere que tengas al menos 1000 MIOTAS en staking durante un mes
> Lo he visto en el discord



Explica eso, porfa 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Thundercat (7 Ene 2022)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> Explica eso, porfa
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk











Shimmer Genesis NFTs


Fortune Favors the Brave Update: Together with the IOTA community, the decision was taken to indefinitely postpone the Genesis NFT Jerseys launch. The launch of a new token ecosystem rewards those the most that dare to be early and take on the risk of capturing new opportunities. Shimmer was...




blog.shimmer.network







Aun no han sacado las reglas, pero tener las 1000 Miotas un mes es indispensable.
Pero para que digo nada si aquí sólo le echamos 20 €.
Esto lo están anunciando todo en el discord, aunque parece que será una lotería de 1111 NFTs.


----------



## khalil (7 Ene 2022)

Thundercat dijo:


> Shimmer Genesis NFTs
> 
> 
> Fortune Favors the Brave Update: Together with the IOTA community, the decision was taken to indefinitely postpone the Genesis NFT Jerseys launch. The launch of a new token ecosystem rewards those the most that dare to be early and take on the risk of capturing new opportunities. Shimmer was...
> ...



Gracias tron, estaré pendiente, pero si avisas por si se nos pasa te lo agradezco


----------



## Forcopula (7 Ene 2022)

Thundercat dijo:


> Shimmer Genesis NFTs
> 
> 
> Fortune Favors the Brave Update: Together with the IOTA community, the decision was taken to indefinitely postpone the Genesis NFT Jerseys launch. The launch of a new token ecosystem rewards those the most that dare to be early and take on the risk of capturing new opportunities. Shimmer was...
> ...



Osea que si tienes varias giotas, te haces más billeteras y las divides, y aumentas tus probabilidades?


----------



## orbeo (7 Ene 2022)

Cuántas giotas son 1000 miotas? Todavía me lío con esta mierda.


----------



## Frank_Frank (7 Ene 2022)

orbeo dijo:


> Cuántas giotas son 1000 miotas? Todavía me lío con esta mierda.



Una


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Frank_Frank (7 Ene 2022)

Thundercat dijo:


> Shimmer Genesis NFTs
> 
> 
> Fortune Favors the Brave Update: Together with the IOTA community, the decision was taken to indefinitely postpone the Genesis NFT Jerseys launch. The launch of a new token ecosystem rewards those the most that dare to be early and take on the risk of capturing new opportunities. Shimmer was...
> ...



Se agradece la info, nos podríamos juntar en grupos de 50 holders (a 20€ cada uno nos da justo una Giota) y a ver si pillamos un nft de esos 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Locoderemate (7 Ene 2022)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> Se agradece la info, nos podríamos juntar en grupos de 50 holders (a 20€ cada uno nos da justo una Giota) y a ver si pillamos un nft de esos
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Y quien lo controla???


----------



## Integer (8 Ene 2022)

Pájaros, que son 2 meses:





Locoderemate dijo:


> Y quien lo controla???



Lo controla el smart contract con el que has stakeado.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (8 Ene 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Y quien lo controla???



Yo que soy de confianza


----------



## paketazo (8 Ene 2022)

No me suele gustar cuando el núcleo de una empresa "en este caso una (moneda) como IOTA", trata de promover reducir la masa monetaria en circulación de un modo intencionado entregando a cambio "golosinas"

Desconfiad de estos escenarios donde los principales promotores de una coin o de un token, tratan de llamar la atención "quemando" monedas, entregando por stacking cosas a cambio que no sean la propia moneda o stable coins, y cosas similares.

EL verdadero poder de limitar el float de una coin, es tener poder de decisión sobre esta (voto), u obtener más monedas, o derechos de obtención futura.

Os lo digo desde años de experiencia y formando parte de la "parte" implicada.

Un saludo


----------



## jm666 (8 Ene 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> No me suele gustar cuando el núcleo de una empresa "en este caso una (moneda) como IOTA", trata de promover reducir la masa monetaria en circulación de un modo intencionado entregando a cambio "golosinas"
> 
> Desconfiad de estos escenarios donde los principales promotores de una coin o de un token, tratan de llamar la atención "quemando" monedas, entregando por stacking cosas a cambio que no sean la propia moneda o stable coins, y cosas similares.
> 
> ...



lo dices por el aidrop o por el staking?


----------



## paketazo (8 Ene 2022)

jm666 dijo:


> lo dices por el aidrop o por el staking?



Ambas cosas implican tener monedas paradas.

Un saludo


----------



## khalil (8 Ene 2022)

Buenas, alguno podeis explicar la diferencia entre tener las modenas en el staking y en el aidrop y como se ponen las IOTAs en el segundo?

Gracias


----------



## jm666 (8 Ene 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Ambas cosas implican tener monedas paradas.
> 
> Un saludo



bueno, coincido contigo en que no hay que fiarse de nadie  

pero pudiendo recibir unos tokens haciendo casi lo mismo que nada , pues no lo veo mal

además de esta manera se impide que , si las tienes en el exchange por ejemplo, jueguen con ellas y hay menos volatilidad




khalil dijo:


> Buenas, alguno podeis explicar la diferencia entre tener las modenas en el staking y en el aidrop y como se ponen las IOTAs en el segundo?
> 
> Gracias



además en el caso del staking las puedes sacar cuando quieras, si te aburres o te hueles algo raro, conservando lo ganado hasta ahora, no estoy seguro con este airdrop, creo que te obligan los 2 meses o pierdes las opciones.


----------



## paketazo (8 Ene 2022)

Lo que no me ha gustado de este 2021, ha sido ver a los "mandamases" de IOTA saltar a la palestra para anunciar desarrollos sobre exactamente lo que lo estaba petando en ese momento, como sucedió con las plataformas de smart contracts, los NFT, lo de los tokens coloreados...

No digo que no quiera que IOTA implemente todo eso, solo digo que se ha anunciado en un escenario que parecía que lo que se buscaba era revalorizar la moneda y no aparentar un proyecto de seriedad y un roadmap de largo plazo.

En cuanto al precio. Ahora mismo BTC esta en una encrucijada que lo puede mandar a 20K$ o a nuevos ATH, personalmente si veo que pierde 35K daría por concluido el recorrido alcista y podría entrar en una etapa larga hasta apoyar en 20K o incluso 18K como dije ya hace muchos meses tras la salida explosiva que tuvo.

IOTA debería ir a largo plazo ganando tracción y viendo de nuevo ATH, pero esto debe hacerlo por méritos propios (uso real), y no por cuatro desarrolladores o caras bonitas diciéndonos lo que queremos escuchar en cada momento.

Mucha suerte a todos.


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Ene 2022)

Bueno, parece q iota no aguanta ya mas el precio y se nos va....


----------



## Integer (8 Ene 2022)

Pues sí, se va. Espero equivocarme, pero es hora de ir ahorrando y en unos meses meterle.


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Ene 2022)

Integer dijo:


> Pues sí, se va. Espero equivocarme, pero es hora de ir ahorrando y en unos meses meterle.



Veo a iota muy volatil. Supongo por la poca liquidez q le da el staking.

Cuando btc se derrumbe, pq apunta a ello si pierde los 39k, iota caera mucho. Pero una vez btc toque fondo iota puede dar un rebote interesante. Habra q ir con rapidez.


----------



## BitJoros (8 Ene 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Veo a iota muy volatil. Supongo por la poca liquidez q le da el staking.
> 
> Cuando btc se derrumbe, pq apunta a ello si pierde los 39k, iota caera mucho. Pero una vez btc toque fondo iota puede dar un rebote interesante. Habra q ir con rapidez.



Bueno, pues como dice Integer ahorrad que hay que meterle lo gordo cuando esté por los suelos.


----------



## jm666 (8 Ene 2022)

BitJoros dijo:


> Bueno, pues como dice Integer ahorrad que hay que meterle lo gordo cuando esté por los suelos.



yo creo que s al revés, si estuviera mas volatil se hubiera ido por debajode uno hace rato, pero bueno....


----------



## zeng (8 Ene 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Lo que no me ha gustado de este 2021, ha sido ver a los "mandamases" de IOTA saltar a la palestra para anunciar desarrollos sobre exactamente lo que lo estaba petando en ese momento, como sucedió con las plataformas de smart contracts, los NFT, lo de los tokens coloreados...
> 
> No digo que no quiera que IOTA implemente todo eso, solo digo que se ha anunciado en un escenario que parecía que lo que se buscaba era revalorizar la moneda y no aparentar un proyecto de seriedad y un roadmap de largo plazo.
> 
> ...



+1 no acabo de comprender el último pivote que han hecho dedicando recursos a meterse en el rollo mierdero de defi, staking, NFTs, polkadot killer y demás.. en vez de apuntalar la descentralización y soluciones que permitan el uso en el mundo industrial/real (smart contracts, permanodos, identidad digital, sharding..). Supongo que el pastel es demasiado tentador viendo la financiación que tienen carroñeros de eth como sol, ftm, avax y otros.


En fin que espero que sepan lo que hagan empezando la casa por el tejado, quizás es el approach óptimo para evitar forks si estás muy seguro de el asunto funciona o quizás luego no seas capaz de poner los cimientos y te comas un fail bíblico.. veremos


Enviado desde mi Redmi 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Ene 2022)

zeng dijo:


> +1 no acabo de comprender el último pivote que han hecho dedicando recursos a meterse en el rollo mierdero de defi, staking, NFTs, polkadot killer y demás.. en vez de apuntalar la descentralización y soluciones que permitan el uso en el mundo industrial/real (smart contracts, permanodos, identidad digital, sharding..). Supongo que el pastel es demasiado tentador viendo la financiación que tienen carroñeros de eth como sol, ftm, avax y otros.
> 
> 
> En fin que espero que sepan lo que hagan empezando la casa por el tejado, quizás es el approach óptimo para evitar forks si estás muy seguro de el asunto funciona o quizás luego no seas capaz de poner los cimientos y te comas un fail bíblico.. veremos
> ...



para descentralizar iota y que haga lo q se espera de ella deben de activar la red shimmer y luego la assembly. Sin estas dos redes, entiendo, no puede haber nada.¿Por qué?

A mi ver, se debe a la vision de Hans para el coordicidio: dejar de pensar iota como una red unica, al estilo ethereum o btc, que luego en todo caso le puedes meter forks si quieres y tal.

Hans ha visto que esta idea, tipica de blockchain por cierto, no funciona para una iota descentralizada. De modo que mas bien hay que pensar iota como un ecosistema de varias redes en simbiosis por asi decirlo. Esta simbiosis es la q desata la magia del tangle, y la dscentralizacion resulta viable.

Por tanto, supongo que tenian sobre la mesa qué hacer con los tokens de estas dos redes, q junto a la iota actual configuraran la nueva iota.2

Vale, con el staking han usado un mekanismo igual discutible, como argumenta @paketazo , pero me parece q quieren que quienes creemos en el proyecto podamos tener la oportunidad de entrar de lleno en él stakeando. Yo lo agradezco, la verdad.

Como dice @easyrider el precio, a dia de hoy, es un poco secundario. Quizas a la fundacion le importe poco, y si les gusta vender ilusion igual se debe, mas bien, a que los holders les damos un poco de lastima y no quieren q nos desanimemos.

Pero yo q sé... Veremos. Por cierto parece q btc reacciona yn poco, no!?


----------



## jm666 (9 Ene 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Pero yo q sé... Veremos. Por cierto parece q btc reacciona yn poco, no!?



la pregunta del millón


----------



## Locoderemate (9 Ene 2022)

jm666 dijo:


> la pregunta del millón



A mi me da que se va a los treintak, pero vete a saber


----------



## jm666 (9 Ene 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> A mi me da que se va a los treintak, pero vete a saber



pues a mí tampoco me da buena espina, lo único es que si se va a los 30 ya cierra el hch ese del que hablabas y "teóricamente" debría bajar hasta 0  

yo las opciones positivas que le doy son las de siempre, la gente sigue queriendo ganar dinero y entonces el juego debe continúar ....


----------



## Locoderemate (9 Ene 2022)

jm666 dijo:


> pues a mí tampoco me da buena espina, lo único es que si se va a los 30 ya cierra el hch ese del que hablabas y "teóricamente" debría bajar hasta 0
> 
> yo las opciones positivas que le doy son las de siempre, la gente sigue queriendo ganar dinero y entonces el juego debe continúar ....



Bueno, si baja a los 20-30k y cierra el hch no se ira a 0. Si se pone a esos precios es un x10 respecto minimos del 2020. De modo q estaria en su linia. Lo que ocurre es q la gente se flipa y si no haces un x10 cada año ya se desilusiona.


----------



## Integer (9 Ene 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> para descentralizar iota y que haga lo q se espera de ella deben de activar la red shimmer y luego la assembly. Sin estas dos redes, entiendo, no puede haber nada.¿Por qué?
> 
> A mi ver, se debe a la vision de Hans para el coordicidio: dejar de pensar iota como una red unica, al estilo ethereum o btc, que luego en todo caso le puedes meter forks si quieres y tal.
> 
> ...



La descentralización no requiere, en ningún caso, la activación de estas redes.

Sí que la red shimmer servirá de catalizador para implementar los avances y detectar errores, pero no es algo necesario, si bien aconsejable por motivos evidentes.

Assembly, como shimmer, es una capa de infraestructura encima del tangle, tampoco es necesaria para la descentralización de la capa 0 (iota).

Repito, la retirada del coordinador no requiere trabajos en capas superiores. Es algo puramente de L0.


----------



## Locoderemate (9 Ene 2022)

easyridergs dijo:


> Primera quincena de enero de 2022, vamos a tener una actualización importantísima para goshimmer, el merge to master. Hasta ahora cuando se lanzaban conflictos se generaban ramas paralelas hasta que se decidía cuál de ellas era la correcta, decisión que tardaba entre dos o tres segundos. Las ramas descartadas iban ensuciando el tangle y ralentizándolo, por eso no se realizaban pruebas de spam, a parte de no tener habilitada la poda del tangle. La actualización va a posibilitar la fusión de las ramas ( multiversos ) en una rama maestra ( verso maestro ) haciendo que el consenso no se ralentice y al mismo tiempo creando un registro de malas actuaciones.
> 
> El lanzamiento de goshimmer bajo OTV ha demostrado que el multiverso funciona y es superior al FPC. Las siguientes actualizaciones van encaminadas a posibilitar que el tangle se mantenga en condiciones óptimas para ser testado con altas cargas.
> 
> ...



Para recordar que a lo largo de esta semana tendremos importantes avances tecnicos


----------



## Locoderemate (9 Ene 2022)

Integer dijo:


> La descentralización no requiere, en ningún caso, la activación de estas redes.
> 
> Sí que la red shimmer servirá de catalizador para implementar los avances y detectar errores, pero no es algo necesario, si bien aconsejable por motivos evidentes.
> 
> ...



Seguro? 


Integer dijo:


> La descentralización no requiere, en ningún caso, la activación de estas redes.
> 
> Sí que la red shimmer servirá de catalizador para implementar los avances y detectar errores, pero no es algo necesario, si bien aconsejable por motivos evidentes.
> 
> ...



Claro, desconectando el coordinador iota se descentraliza, pero no rinde. Por eso se precisa de una simbiosis con shimmer y assambly


----------



## Integer (9 Ene 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Seguro?
> 
> Claro, desconectando el coordinador iota se descentraliza, pero no rinde. Por eso se precisa de una simbiosis con shimmer y assambly



Segurísimo. Y rendiría igual.

Shimmer (L1) es lo que será iota (L0).

Assembly es infraestructura de L1, no tiene nada que ver con el buen funcionamiento de la L0.

En cambio el buen funcionamiento de la L0 sí afecta a las capas superiores.


----------



## Locoderemate (9 Ene 2022)

Integer dijo:


> Segurísimo. Y rendiría igual.
> 
> Shimmer (L1) es lo que será iota (L0).
> 
> ...



Ok, pero entiendo que shimmer, entre otras cosas, permite que se puedan ir implementando los protocolos de descentralizacion y mejora sobre iota de forma mucho mas segura y eficiente.

De alguna manera entiendo que shimmer descarga iota de gestionar todo el peso de la red, mientras assembly descarga a iota de gestionar todo el peso de los smartcontracta. por eso decia que con esta simbiosis a 3 permite q el tangle, al menos es la idea de hans creo, pueda explotar todo su potencial.


----------



## BitJoros (9 Ene 2022)

Quizás sea conveniente pues conservar los 3 tokens.


Locoderemate dijo:


> Ok, pero entiendo que shimmer, entre otras cosas, permite que se puedan ir implementando los protocolos de descentralizacion y mejora sobre iota de forma mucho mas segura y eficiente.
> 
> De alguna manera entiendo que shimmer descarga iota de gestionar todo el peso de la red, mientras assembly descarga a iota de gestionar todo el peso de los smartcontracta. por eso decia que con esta simbiosis a 3 permite q el tangle, al menos es la idea de hans creo, pueda explotar todo su potencial.


----------



## Integer (9 Ene 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Ok, pero entiendo que shimmer, entre otras cosas, permite que se puedan ir implementando los protocolos de descentralizacion y mejora sobre iota de forma mucho mas segura y eficiente.
> 
> De alguna manera entiendo que shimmer descarga iota de gestionar todo el peso de la red, mientras assembly descarga a iota de gestionar todo el peso de los smartcontracta. por eso decia que con esta simbiosis a 3 permite q el tangle, al menos es la idea de hans creo, pueda explotar todo su potencial.



No, no. No estás entendiendo qué es Shimmer.

*Shimmer no complementa al tangle de IOTA. Shimmer ES el tangle de IOTA en una versión más avanzada* (e inestable, si no está todo bien pulido).

En lugar de hacer un fork han montado encima otra cadena. Ni más ni menos.

Por eso ya dijeron que a medida que avance el tiempo Shimmer - por sí mismo - perderá importancia (a medida que la L0 (IOTA), vaya avanzando hasta llegar al punto de Shimmer bien depurado. La probabilidad de que Shimmer siga siendo una red de peso dependerá de cómo evolucione por sí misma como proyecto independiente en la L1 de IOTA.


----------



## Locoderemate (9 Ene 2022)

Tienes razon @Integer .

En otro orden de cosas. Igual algunos de vosotros estéis interesados en una propuesta para crear una comunidad capaz de financiar proyectos sobre el tangle.

De momento hay un primer borrador. Los podeis leer aqui:


The IOTA Ecosystem Community Fund


----------



## jm666 (10 Ene 2022)

qué hacéis desdichados? 

estáis jugando con los sentimientos de la gente


----------



## Harrymorgan (10 Ene 2022)

En ETH están saliendo 400 redes en L2, que la verdad es que no hacen mucho, una página para hacer Swap y stake, y poco más, que con eso la gente es feliz, y los tokens suben ( y bajan)

Creo que es urgente que Iota ponga estas chorradillas ya en funcionamiento. Como es código abierto, es poco más que cortar y pegar de lo que ya está hecho, y a la peña le va a hacer ilusión hacer sus swaps y pools y toda esa mierdilla con la que al final solo pierdes dinero, pero da la sensación que la red está "viva".

Espero que no tarden mucho


----------



## Thundercat (10 Ene 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> En ETH están saliendo 400 redes en L2, que la verdad es que no hacen mucho, una página para hacer Swap y stake, y poco más, que con eso la gente es feliz, y los tokens suben ( y bajan)
> 
> Creo que es urgente que Iota ponga estas chorradillas ya en funcionamiento. Como es código abierto, es poco más que cortar y pegar de lo que ya está hecho, y a la peña le va a hacer ilusión hacer sus swaps y pools y toda esa mierdilla con la que al final solo pierdes dinero, pero da la sensación que la red está "viva".
> 
> Espero que no tarden mucho



En el mundillo startup es lo que se denomina un producto mínimo viable o MVP. IOTA por lo menos tiene que tener interoperabilidad con Ethereum, un swap y un DEX, que es lo que la gente está usando. Tambíen va a ser compatible con DOT y Solana que tambíen está bien.
Todos estos años en IOTA no han hecho ningún producto que sirva todavía así que han cambiado de estrategia.


----------



## Frank_Frank (10 Ene 2022)

Ahora vamos a poder apostar los token generados con el staking de iota (o eso entiendo yo)




Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Periplo (10 Ene 2022)

Iota sera como la materia oscura del universo...sin ella nada existira...


----------



## Locoderemate (10 Ene 2022)

Coordicide para 2022!?


----------



## Forcopula (10 Ene 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Coordicide para 2022!?



Esta vez parece "soon" de verdad.

A ver si nuestro querido @easyridergs se pasa por aquí a comentar las noticias y a opinar


----------



## cholesfer (10 Ene 2022)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> Ahora vamos a poder apostar los token generados con el staking de iota (o eso entiendo yo)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fantástico!!!

Así tendría cuatro cosas distintas que valdrian cero!


----------



## cholesfer (10 Ene 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Coordicide para 2022!?



10 de enero y ya están diciendo que si este año ejkeeee...

La IF sigue siendo un buen proveedor de de drojas.


----------



## Thundercat (10 Ene 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Coordicide para 2022!?



Lo siento, no entiendo élfico


----------



## Locoderemate (10 Ene 2022)

Thundercat dijo:


> Lo siento, no entiendo élfico



La verdad, yo tampoco jajaja... Aqui esta en ingles. No se moja en fechas, pero dice: el coordinador esta hecho, solo falta implementarlo y pulirlo.


----------



## Bye Felicia (10 Ene 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Fantástico!!!
> 
> Así tendría cuatro cosas distintas que valdrian cero!



Algunos sois unos ansias de cuidado


----------



## Suburban2 (10 Ene 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Fantástico!!!
> 
> Así tendría cuatro cosas distintas que valdrian cero!



A ver, son 2 cosas que valen 0, y luego las mismas 2 mas todavia.


----------



## cholesfer (10 Ene 2022)

Bye Felicia dijo:


> Algunos sois unos ansias de cuidado



Llevo 11 meses y medio holdeando iotas en cantidades de 4 cifras, me he ganado el derecho a decir lo que me salga del nabo.


----------



## Bye Felicia (10 Ene 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Llevo 11 meses y medio holdeando iotas en cantidades de 4 cifras, me he ganado el derecho a decir lo que me salga del nabo.



Y yo llevo desde el 2017 y no me quejo. Ya por lo menos vemos avances y ganas de pasar de la teoría a la práctica. Nadie dijo que sería un camino de rosas, o fácil sobre todo cuando Iota
se basa en algo disruptivo totalmente con blockchain.


----------



## loveyou9102 (11 Ene 2022)

Genial


----------



## Okjito (11 Ene 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Llevo 11 meses y medio holdeando iotas en cantidades de 4 cifras, me he ganado el derecho a decir lo que me salga del nabo.



11 meses, ponte a la cola pringao, algunos llevamos un lustro holdeando IOTA. Los old school, con toda la pasta que nos ha hecho perder IOTA, podemos decir lo que nos salga del nabo


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (11 Ene 2022)

En 2030 veremos los 5€...sed fuerthesjj...


----------



## cholesfer (11 Ene 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> 11 meses, ponte a la cola pringao, algunos llevamos un lustro holdeando IOTA. Los old school, con toda la pasta que nos ha hecho perder IOTA, podemos decir lo que nos salga del nabo



11 meses...y medio.
Donde?
Aquí paluego.


----------



## cholesfer (11 Ene 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> 11 meses, ponte a la cola pringao, algunos llevamos un lustro holdeando IOTA. Los old school, con toda la pasta que nos ha hecho perder IOTA, podemos decir lo que nos salga del nabo



11 meses...y medio.
Donde?
Aquí paluego.


----------



## jm666 (11 Ene 2022)

IOTA sigue su camino, contra todo pronóstico se ha paseado por el borde inferior del triángulo y , aun a riesgo de meter la pata, parece que se levanta un poquito.

Quién iba a decir que después de lo que ha pasado con lo de Kazajistan, la FED y la repentina(nocovid) caída del BTC, la IOTA siga su curso.

Aunque no es para tirar cohetes sigo pensando que son buenas señales.

Hodlllll !!!!


----------



## khalil (14 Ene 2022)

Iota es seleccionada para phase 2A, una iniciativa de blockchain de la UE


----------



## Gian Gastone (21 Ene 2022)

que hacemos con el truño, sera el Google de las putp com o desapareccrá como todo, solo me queda esto en cartera, vendí todo en Octubre y demonto Binance deja retirar pasta con la VISA CARD. Si todo se va a tomar por el culo, Binance y los exchanges caerán. 

Creo que esto es peor que 2017-2018.


----------



## Gian Gastone (22 Ene 2022)

ya pero que IOTA pierda el 1$ es ya algo impernodable, la estan mateniendo con los subterfuguios del staking pero la burra ya no da mas de si.


----------



## Ircapo (22 Ene 2022)

Leer estos comentarios, y muchos de twitter, son los que necesitaba para hacer un all in de nuevo con los ahorrillos
Iota no está peor que las demás, es el mercado crypto. En pocas semanas el sentimiento será el contrario subiéndose todo el mundo al carro de Btc a 200k, Iota a 40
Hay que comprar cuando haya pánico, como empiezo a ver de nuevo.
Ya hice un all in en abril de 2020, aunque venía con migajas desde los inicios.
Ser un elegido requiere dosis grandes de agallas.
Sólo los valientes serán los ganadores. Y sino tampoco pasa nada. Vinimos a esta vida a jugar.
Los cagones pasarán sin pena ni gloria por una vida de mediocridad.
El triunfo no es sencillo, sino tampoco se obtendría la gloria. La línea entre los genios y los locos es ínfima.
¿Hacemos una encuesta anónima a ver cuántos latunes ioteros llevamos los elegidos?
Perdonad, pero cuanto más converso con gente muy preparada, con puestazos, veo que vamos por lo menos 10 años por delante.
La intuición (y el estudio), que no suele fallar, me dice que esta apuesta es ganadora. No sé si en un par de años o en un lustro, pero esto son inversiones, no la loteria, paciencia.
Qué peligro tiene escribir a estas horas en ciertas circunstancias jejeje


----------



## Ircapo (22 Ene 2022)

"Si haces lo que todo el mundo, te va como a todo el mundo"
No es cuestión de humos, es de evaluar bien un proyecto, y si se cree apostar por él en el mejor momento. Si no, la culpa no es del proyecto, sino del que lo ha analizado mal. Por no tener en cuenta todas las variables, como puede ser nuestro caso.
Decía Jack Ma, fundador de Alibaba, que cuando proponía una idea de negocio al consejo de administración, si todo el mundo está de acuerdo en que es muy buena idea de negocio, la descarta. Porque si todo el mundo lo ve, es que no es buena idea.
 A partir de 15:00min, si no queréis verlo entero
Iota es una inversión, no la lotería, eso conlleva años, la magia no existe. Y si no pasa, la culpa es sólo nuestra.
En mi caso, aprovecho a cargar en estos momentos.
Los mercados están revueltos, no sé si el proyecto triunfará en dos años, en un lustro o nunca, pero sólo hay que tener paciencia, nada más. Y nada menos.


----------



## Bob Page (22 Ene 2022)

Menuda escabechina...


----------



## Azkenchack (22 Ene 2022)

¿Alguno de vosotros os habéis salido del stake y habéis vendido?
Yo no

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gian Gastone (22 Ene 2022)

yo las que tengo en la wallet (desde 2017) ya no las vendo 
pa qué.


----------



## Locoderemate (22 Ene 2022)

Ya se ve muy claro que btc ha terminado por formar un pedazo hch. Para marzo-abril podria volver a recuperarse. De momento 1-2 meses de correcciones. No sé si bajara de 20.000, pero quien sabe.

Iota no pinta nada. La han atado a btc y nada mas.


----------



## easyridergs (22 Ene 2022)

Lo que Tether te da, Tether te lo quita. Me la pela los tejemanejes que se lleve el chino.

A mi me interesa Goshimmer y esas mierdas, y en ese sentido vamos muy bien.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## MetreroConDinero (22 Ene 2022)

Yo tengo un hamijo de finanzas que lleva dos semanas vaticinando este descalabro, y le he preguntado cuando recomprar. Me ha dicho: "Cuando salga en las noticias de TV que Bitcoin se muere, que Bitcoin se va a 0.... ahí entramos con todo"
Para lo demás, a llorar a la llorería....

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Locoderemate (22 Ene 2022)

easyridergs dijo:


> Primera quincena de enero de 2022, vamos a tener una actualización importantísima para goshimmer, el merge to master. Hasta ahora cuando se lanzaban conflictos se generaban ramas paralelas hasta que se decidía cuál de ellas era la correcta, decisión que tardaba entre dos o tres segundos. Las ramas descartadas iban ensuciando el tangle y ralentizándolo, por eso no se realizaban pruebas de spam, a parte de no tener habilitada la poda del tangle. La actualización va a posibilitar la fusión de las ramas ( multiversos ) en una rama maestra ( verso maestro ) haciendo que el consenso no se ralentice y al mismo tiempo creando un registro de malas actuaciones.
> 
> El lanzamiento de goshimmer bajo OTV ha demostrado que el multiverso funciona y es superior al FPC. Las siguientes actualizaciones van encaminadas a posibilitar que el tangle se mantenga en condiciones óptimas para ser testado con altas cargas.
> 
> ...



La han actualizado ya o aun no?


----------



## easyridergs (22 Ene 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> La han actualizado ya o aun no?



Todavía no, está bastante avanzado pero no. Toca esperar un pelin más, está en fase de testeo interno. 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Locoderemate (22 Ene 2022)

Alguien ha probado el tanglepay?






TanglePay | An IOTA wallet to manage and use your IOTA token securely.


TanglePay IOTA wallet - We provide a secure IOTA wallet on your mobile and browser and a gateway to IOTA Ecosystem.




tanglepay.com


----------



## Integer (22 Ene 2022)

Azkenchack dijo:


> ¿Alguno de vosotros os habéis salido del stake y habéis vendido?
> Yo no
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk



Pero qué dices Paco!?

Aquí no hacemos eso.


----------



## Locoderemate (22 Ene 2022)

Integer dijo:


> Pero qué dices Paco!?
> 
> Aquí no hacemos eso.



No voy a vender. En verano me fue de un pelo perder posicion. Si continua bajando comprare mas en un mes y a promediar.


----------



## Tito Pulo (23 Ene 2022)

easyridergs dijo:


> Lo que Tether te da, Tether te lo quita. Me la pela los tejemanejes que se lleve el chino.
> 
> A mi me interesa Goshimmer y esas mierdas, y en ese sentido vamos muy bien.
> 
> ...



Iota nos dejó con cara de tontos este Bullrun.
Pero al menos ahora acumulamos millones de SMR y cientos de ASMB.

El tema es si tendrán algún valor en un tiempo.
Por lo que voy leyendo por ahí la que puede darnos buenas alegrías es ASMB, pero veo que tú easyridegs también esperas valor en SMR.


----------



## davitin (24 Ene 2022)

Joder que triste es este hilo, en serio, es deprimente.


----------



## Frank_Frank (24 Ene 2022)

Agarraos los machos porque si Btc sigue cayendo, shiba, Doge e Iota (las memecoins) desaparecen.

Es una pena lo de iota, el proyecto que lleva detrás y lo poco que se ha sabido valorar, vendí el 40% de las que tenía y el resto lo dejo porque en este mundo nunca se sabe… me queda el consuelo de que al menos no voy a tener que declarar nada en hacienda, al estar en pérdidas sería una tontería. Yo creía en Iota 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## BitJoros (24 Ene 2022)

Que obsesión teneis con vincular todo a btc.
Como si desaparece.
Lo que tiene que hacer Iota es seguir desarrollandose y punto.


----------



## cyberpep (24 Ene 2022)

Pero si en 2018 cuando bitcoin toco los 3000 y pico se oían las mismas canciones… que las alt iban a desaparecer … volverán a subir cuando btc suba. No hay más.


----------



## MetreroConDinero (24 Ene 2022)

A lo único que me pienso agarrar es a que BTC va a rebotar en torno a los 25.000$ y de ahí a cargarme de Theta Network hasta que me salga por las orejas. En 2025 o 2026 ya hablaremos de la película... 

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ircapo (24 Ene 2022)

Qué exchange me recomendais para comprar que no sea Binance? (Si es sin KYC mejor). Se ha puesto imposible con las verificaciones de tarjetas, transferencias y demás. Me las bloquea constantemente.


----------



## Bye Felicia (24 Ene 2022)

Frank_Frank dijo:


> Agarraos los machos porque si Btc sigue cayendo, shiba, Doge e* Iota (*las memecoins*) desaparecen*.
> 
> Es una pena lo de iota, el proyecto que lleva detrás y lo poco que se ha sabido valorar, vendí el 40% de las que tenía y el resto lo dejo porque en este mundo nunca se sabe… me queda el consuelo de que al menos no voy a tener que declarar nada en hacienda, al estar en pérdidas sería una tontería. Yo creía en Iota
> 
> ...



No te lo crees ni tú.


----------



## orbeo (24 Ene 2022)

Si esto sigue así voy a poner una queja en la OCU.


----------



## Locoderemate (24 Ene 2022)

Ircapo dijo:


> Qué exchange me recomendais para comprar que no sea Binance? (Si es sin KYC mejor). Se ha puesto imposible con las verificaciones de tarjetas, transferencias y demás. Me las bloquea constantemente.



Bitpanda, xo necesitas kyc


----------



## Ircapo (29 Ene 2022)

Dónde estáis escondidos? Todos acojonados?
Jugamos a las equivalencias?
El que tenga 1Gi tendría unos 7 Bitcoin. Si calculamos porcentaje sobre el total del suministro de Iota 2,7M de Gi y el de Btc minado (unos 19M) 
(2.700.000 Gi x 0,00000037≈1Gi)
(19.000.000Btc x 0,00000037≈7 Btc)


----------



## Integer (29 Ene 2022)

Ok boomer


----------



## Harrymorgan (29 Ene 2022)

Por una parte es desespetante ver a las iotas poe debajo del euro, pero por otra parte veo algunas cosas positivas:

- En unos meses la red shimmer y Assembly seran funcionales. Ahi es donde se vera que llevamos bajo el capó, un 8 cilindros en V o un Panda 35 Cv.

- El tema energético del BTC es preocupante. Es el talon de Aquiles del sistema y no descarto que en medio plazo BTC sea sustituido por otro standart que no tenga ese problema energético. En este punto Iota es un buen candidato.

- Iota tiene mucho aparato institucional detras . Eso puede ser malo, pero en un entorno de mayor regulación del mundo cripto como el que estamos viviendo puede ser un aval de supervivencia...

- El hecho de que algun exchange como el patrio Eurocoin te permita hacer un staking de su moneda con recompensa en iota me parece que es indicativo de que algo se está moviendo

En fin "grandes esperanzas" a largo plazo pero muchas dudas a corto. Como siempre, pero esperemos se vaya despejando en panorama 


Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Novum (1 Feb 2022)

Alguien sabe cual será el número de tokens en circulacion de assembly en total?


----------



## Locoderemate (2 Feb 2022)

Hoy q iota tenia ganas de subir btc pincha. Un poco gafada si q esta la niña


----------



## khalil (2 Feb 2022)

Parece ser que están trabajando en una actualiación de Firefy para que acepte mas criptos.. la verdad que estaría bien porque no me apetece tener 10 wallets


----------



## Bob Page (4 Feb 2022)

¿Recuperamos el dollar?


----------



## Integer (4 Feb 2022)

Bob Page dijo:


> ¿Recuperamos el dollar?



Y si no el dollor.

HODL Paco, HODL.


----------



## Gian Gastone (5 Feb 2022)

Me estoy cansando del truño este.


----------



## Forcopula (5 Feb 2022)

Descripción gráfica de Iota


----------



## Locoderemate (7 Feb 2022)

Me pensaba que tendriamos q esperar a marzo, pero parece que el mercado ya se ha girado.

Iota ha perdido un 35% respecto al btc desde el stakeaning. A ver cuanto tarda en recuperarlos. Parece q esta entrando algo de pasta en iota.

Veremos


----------



## batone79 (7 Feb 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Me pensaba que tendriamos q esperar a marzo, pero parece que el mercado ya se ha girado.
> 
> Iota ha perdido un 35% respecto al btc desde el stakeaning. A ver cuanto tarda en recuperarlos. Parece q esta entrando algo de pasta en iota.
> 
> Veremos



Ojito que IOTA a 1.01 ahora mismo significa que desde minimos a 0.694 creo, supone una subida de 45%


----------



## Locoderemate (7 Feb 2022)

batone79 dijo:


> Ojito que IOTA a 1.01 ahora mismo significa que desde minimos a 0.694 creo, supone una subida de 45%



Bueno... De 1,50 bajo a 0,69 (55%).


----------



## batone79 (7 Feb 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Bueno... De 1,50 bajo a 0,69 (55%).



Bien, alcanzar ese 1.50 supone, doblarse, por lo que vamos a tardar en ver eso, yo lo digo por que espero una corrección del precio, a más tardar la semana que viene..ahora toca no comprar..


----------



## Bye Felicia (7 Feb 2022)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Me estoy cansando del truño este.



Pues vendelo nada te obliga a mantenerlo, si no tienes paciencia, no obtendrás recompensas


----------



## Locoderemate (7 Feb 2022)

batone79 dijo:


> Bien, alcanzar ese 1.50 supone, doblarse, por lo que vamos a tardar en ver eso, yo lo digo por que espero una corrección del precio, a más tardar la semana que viene..ahora toca no comprar..



No sé, el mercado crypto es bastante loco. Podemos ver cualquier cosa


----------



## orbeo (9 Feb 2022)

Veo esto y lloro de emoción


----------



## Locoderemate (10 Feb 2022)

Iota andando a la pata coja


----------



## Locoderemate (10 Feb 2022)

Parece buena noticia. Poco a poco


----------



## Locoderemate (11 Feb 2022)

Release GoShimmer-0.8.6 · iotaledger/goshimmer


v0.8.6 - 2022-02-11 This release introduces the "Merge to Master" functionality to avoid propagation of Confirmed branches to the future cone and introduces an amazing new DAGs Visualizer tool! Th...




github.com





A ver si funciona


----------



## Integer (12 Feb 2022)

Mesh+ Becomes Nth-Tangled With Assembly and IOTA


TL;DR: Mesh Plus joins the Assembly ecosystem to accelerate the development of the first incentivized, wireless long-range network coverage for the Internet of Things that uses the Tangle. Its goal is to be the first-ever network truly suitable for the global Internet of Things. With the...




blog.assembly.sc


----------



## Locoderemate (12 Feb 2022)

Interesante lo que esta empezando hacer soonavers sobre iota: ofrece comerciar cualquier nft minted sin fees y tal


----------



## Locoderemate (12 Feb 2022)

Integer dijo:


> Mesh+ Becomes Nth-Tangled With Assembly and IOTA
> 
> 
> TL;DR: Mesh Plus joins the Assembly ecosystem to accelerate the development of the first incentivized, wireless long-range network coverage for the Internet of Things that uses the Tangle. Its goal is to be the first-ever network truly suitable for the global Internet of Things. With the...
> ...



Por cierto, como comprar algo de mesh cuando salga?


----------



## Cakau (12 Feb 2022)

En meshplus.io puedes unirte a la waitlist, entiendo que para la private sale. Habrá private sale e ICO por lo que pone por ahi.
Todavía no han hay fechas concretas..


----------



## Locoderemate (12 Feb 2022)

Cakau dijo:


> En meshplus.io puedes unirte a la waitlist, entiendo que para la private sale. Habrá private sale e ICO por lo que pone por ahi.
> Todavía no han hay fechas concretas..



Como funciona una ICO?


----------



## Locoderemate (14 Feb 2022)

@easyridergs como va el merge to the master?


----------



## Locoderemate (18 Feb 2022)

Bueno, hemos abandonado el hilo por el discor de iota??? Cosas que estan saliendo para el ecosistema iota:

Soonaverse 
para crear tus comunidades descentralizadas (fin de la democracia partitocratica???) Y se podra ya gestionar cualquier token ya acuñado de gratis.





__





Lendexe Finance


LendeXe is the first decentralised liquidity algorithmic solution based on the IOTA smart contract protocol.




lendexe.fi




(smarts contracts financieros)









TangleLabs


Building the Future of Self-Sovereign Identity. A decentralized development company for versatile decentralised identity and verifiable credential solutions.




tanglelabs.io




Identificaciones digitales

Mesh ya lo puso integer arriba.

Y a comentar: todos estos proyectos correran sin comisiones, sin mineros (bajo consumo)....


----------



## Harrymorgan (18 Feb 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Bueno, hemos abandonado el hilo por el discor de iota??? Cosas que estan saliendo para el ecosistema iota:
> 
> Soonaverse
> para crear tus comunidades descentralizadas (fin de la democracia partitocratica???) Y se podra ya gestionar cualquier token ya acuñado de gratis.
> ...



39 días para empezar a stakear Assemblys!!!!


----------



## batone79 (18 Feb 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me gusta Lendexe,
vamos a poder prestar nuestros tokens a cambio de intereses?
Si es asi pinta bien, me gusta la idea.



Locoderemate dijo:


> Soonaverse
> para crear tus comunidades descentralizadas (fin de la democracia partitocratica???) Y se podra ya gestionar cualquier token ya acuñado de gratis.



Tienes razón, van por ahí los tiros, vamos a un mundo descentralizado en todas las áreas..


----------



## Harrymorgan (18 Feb 2022)

Es ahora, cuando empiezo a tener un poco de fe en el proyecto.

Están saliendo cosas chulas, lo de Soonaverse le veo bastante recorrido, el Lendexe Finance tiene buena pinta, los NFTs....

Y si aun somos pocos los que estamos en criptos, menos somos los que estamos en iota. El mainstream de los chavales, que son los que mueven el mercado crypto, están en los cadenas nuevas, las kusamas, las cosmos, las syscoin.... No digo que alguna no pueda funcionar, yo tengo algunas Rose, y la verdad es que me gusta, va bien y es una red muy barata.... pero cuando llegue Iota la gente verá que es otro rollo, y creo que mucha gente nueva, con su dinero nuevo, entrará en el proyecto.... ya queda poco.... to the moooooon


----------



## Locoderemate (18 Feb 2022)

batone79 dijo:


> Me gusta Lendexe,
> vamos a poder prestar nuestros tokens a cambio de intereses?
> Si es asi pinta bien, me gusta la idea.
> 
> ...





batone79 dijo:


> Me gusta Lendexe,
> vamos a poder prestar nuestros tokens a cambio de intereses?
> Si es asi pinta bien, me gusta la idea.



Eso parece


----------



## pep007 (19 Feb 2022)

Bueno, ya estoy aqui de nuevo, despues de 4 o 5 años, vuelvo a cargar de nuevo...

Bueno, realmente nunca me he salido de iota porque cuando he vuelto me he encontrado con 5 miotas que tenia tirados por bitfinex...

Los 70 de calderilla que quedaban en trinity, missing in combat...

Pensar que llegue a tener 60k€ en iotas... (en el subidon del 17), despues volvimos a la pobreza, perdi la mitad ppr manazas y la otra mitad la vendi en plena obra ladrillil a 0,5 €, bueno, se puede decir que perdi poca cosa, casi empato.

Ahora casi libre de deudas vuelvo al ataque, voy a reoasar todo el hilo, tardare un par de semanas...,

De momento solo un par de cosas:

Cuidado con las cosas que dan intereses, austriacamente significa que juegan con tu dinero, que te estas arriesgando, lo cual no es bueno ni malo, lo importante es ser consciente de ello.

Veo que todavia sigue por aqui el xueta de remonster/democratos/mojon... que pesadilla por Dios, se creen que esto es un partido de futbol, que hay que apoyar a su equipo manque pierda..., si un dia sale algo mejor que Iota, sere el primero en cambiarme, pero es dificil que lo haga por que la naturaleza es onticamente economizadora y por ello veo dificil batir al Iota.

De momento he cargado un par de giotillos (un par en mallorquin no quiere decir 2...), para calentar...

Ya me he comprado los punzones para la luciernaga, y vosotros...?


----------



## Harrymorgan (19 Feb 2022)

pep007 dijo:


> Bueno, ya estoy aqui de nuevo, despues de 4 o 5 años, vuelvo a cargar de nuevo...
> 
> Bueno, realmente nunca me he salido de iota porque cuando he vuelto me he encontrado con 5 miotas que tenia tirados por bitfinex...
> 
> ...



Si supiéramos comprar en el bottom y vender en top... no seríamos remeros.

Lo que está claro que ahora el momento de hodl a muerte.


----------



## paketazo (19 Feb 2022)

Alguno sabe como va la quema por parte de la IOTA foundation?

Me preocupa que pasen los años el precio haga máximos decrecientes y la quema no cese por parte de los componentes (infraestructura, programadores, comerciales, legalistas ...)

Ha recibido subvenciones, pero hay mucha gente detrás, y sería interesante saber el balance actual.

Un saludo


----------



## StalkerTlön (19 Feb 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Alguno sabe como va la quema por parte de la IOTA foundation?
> 
> Me preocupa que pasen los años el precio haga máximos decrecientes y la quema no cese por parte de los componentes (infraestructura, programadores, comerciales, legalistas ...)
> 
> ...



Han puesto nombre a a algunas carteras en el staking, entre ellas la IF. 

thetangle.org


----------



## pep007 (19 Feb 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Alguno sabe como va la quema por parte de la IOTA foundation?
> 
> Me preocupa que pasen los años el precio haga máximos decrecientes y la quema no cese por parte de los componentes (infraestructura, programadores, comerciales, legalistas ...)
> 
> ...



Creo que han decidido build, no?

Voy mal?

Yo votaria por construir...


----------



## pep007 (19 Feb 2022)

Ah vale, ya veo que llamas quemar a construir por la fundacion...

hombre..., del gobierno de pedrosanchez a la fundacion iota hay unos kilometros de distancia en cuanto cordura.... jejejjejjje


----------



## paketazo (19 Feb 2022)

El trabajo requiere tiempo, y el tiempo vale dinero. Y sin dinero el desarrollo cesa, o se ralentiza.

IOTA es un proyecto estrella con mucha gente detrás. Todo eso supone un gran costo anual ... 2 . 3 o 5 millones dólares al año que han de salir de algún lado.

De momento IOTA no se retroalimenta como ETH por ejemplo o como proyectos con un % destinado al desarrollo como muchos otros...

Es de vital importancia antes de invertir en el proyecto que sea, incluso en uno que parezca que será el futuro inminente, como están las cuentas y las posibilidades de financiación del proyecto a largo plazo.

Por lo demás, todo lo que veo en IOTA hasta la fecha parece que va por el camino correcto, sensacionalismos a parte ... aun que parece que aquí han ido aprendiendo.


----------



## khalil (19 Feb 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> 39 días para empezar a stakear Assemblys!!!!



Se va a poder estakear los Assemblys ganados en el staking actual de IOTA?


----------



## cholesfer (19 Feb 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Si supiéramos comprar en el bottom y vender en top... no seríamos remeros.
> 
> Lo que está claro que ahora el momento de hodl a muerte.



Y alguno como yo, remamos y nos hundimos igual.


----------



## Harrymorgan (19 Feb 2022)

khalil dijo:


> Se va a poder estakear los Assemblys ganados en el staking actual de IOTA?



Si, ya tienen la web preparada para hacerlo





__





Lendexe Finance


LendeXe is the first decentralised liquidity algorithmic solution based on the IOTA smart contract protocol.




lendexe.fi


----------



## cholesfer (19 Feb 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Si, ya tienen la web preparada para hacerlo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder, esto sí que es un esquema neoponzi, Stakear cosas que valen 0 para conseguir otras que valen 0 y de esta manera holdear hasta el Infinito.

Jaja, que cracks los del IF.


----------



## Locoderemate (19 Feb 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Joder, esto sí que es un esquema neoponzi, Stakear cosas que valen 0 para conseguir otras que valen 0 y de esta manera holdear hasta el Infinito.
> 
> Jaja, que cracks los del IF.



No menosprecies el cero. El cero lo Domina todo. Del cero surgen todas las cosas y el universo entero.


----------



## Locoderemate (20 Feb 2022)

Duda tecnica:

Leia que mas del 90% de iota (el tangle) se almacena en dos servidores.

¿Que sucederia si estos se joden?


----------



## Ircapo (20 Feb 2022)

A ver si alguien me puede explicar bien cómo funciona el chiringuito del tether
Porque es imposible que todo el mercado suba y baje a la vez igual
Incluso teniendo fuera del mercado el 80% de los tokens como en Iota (stakeados)
Me gustaría entender bien cómo funciona esta estafa ponzi
Porque la reserva fraccionaria del fiat por lo menos está clara


----------



## HienaHabitual (20 Feb 2022)

Ircapo dijo:


> A ver si alguien me puede explicar bien cómo funciona el chiringuito del tether
> Porque es imposible que todo el mercado suba y baje a la vez igual
> Incluso teniendo fuera del mercado el 80% de los tokens como en Iota (stakeados)
> Me gustaría entender bien cómo funciona esta estafa ponzi
> Porque la reserva fraccionaria del fiat por lo menos está clara



Es un mercado que manipulan 4 ó 5 grupos de 2 ó 3 personas, coordinados y en comunicacion permanente los unos con los otros, en resumen


----------



## batone79 (21 Feb 2022)

IOTA haciendo doble suelo.
Si estáis pensando en cargar, es el momento.
Deberéis soltarlas sobre el 1$,.
Suerte chavales!


----------



## pep007 (21 Feb 2022)

No os asusteis de la caida, soy yo que he cargado a 0,71 ..., lo de siempre...


----------



## Bye Felicia (21 Feb 2022)

batone79 dijo:


> IOTA haciendo doble suelo.
> Si estáis pensando en cargar, es el momento.
> Deberéis soltarlas sobre el 1$,.
> Suerte chavales!



Stakeando yo no voy a soltar nada


----------



## pep007 (21 Feb 2022)

Ircapo dijo:


> A ver si alguien me puede explicar bien cómo funciona el chiringuito del tether
> Porque es imposible que todo el mercado suba y baje a la vez igual
> Incluso teniendo fuera del mercado el 80% de los tokens como en Iota (stakeados)
> Me gustaría entender bien cómo funciona esta estafa ponzi
> Porque la reserva fraccionaria del fiat por lo menos está clara



Hola ircapo, vaya si hay gente vieja por aqui... (burbuaños ehhh...)

Habia un vidrio por ahi, lo que ahora no lo encuentro, donde creo que era Binance, reconocia que sus theters solo estaban respaldados por los activos de la casa, pero aun asi sacabas las cuentas y no cuadraban..., o sea que estan cubiertos como un banco normal pero sin que tenga detras un banco central de ultima instancia...,
En resumen material propenso a las corridas...


----------



## Ircapo (21 Feb 2022)

pep007 dijo:


> Hola ircapo, vaya si hay gente vieja por aqui... (burbuaños ehhh...)
> 
> Habia un vidrio por ahi, lo que ahora no lo encuentro, donde creo que era Binance, reconocia que sus theters solo estaban respaldados por los activos de la casa, pero aun asi sacabas las cuentas y no cuadraban..., o sea que estan cubiertos como un banco normal pero sin que tenga detras un banco central de ultima instancia...,
> En resumen material propenso a las corridas...



Jajaja, somos veteranos. Tú una institución en el foro!
Me parece que el conocimiento que tenemos del sistema global crypto es el mismo que había del fiat hace 30 años
Generalidades
Ahora ya sabemos bastante bien cómo funciona el cotarro, hay mucha info buena
Incluso aunque haya shadow banking
Pero del mercado crypto, quién coordina para que todo el mercado caiga o suba? La mayoría de cryptos en proporciones similares? Porque creo que está quedando patente que un solo exchange no lo mueve, por grande que sea como binance
Habría montones de oportunidades de arbitraje que no se dan, entre otras cosas

Nuevo Roadmap actualizado de nuestra chortina Iota








IOTA Roadmap


Interactive Roadmap of IOTA Research and Development.




roadmap.iota.org


----------



## orbeo (21 Feb 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Duda tecnica:
> 
> Leia que mas del 90% de iota (el tangle) se almacena en dos servidores.
> 
> ¿Que sucederia si estos se joden?



Que vendría Mojón a partirse el culo


----------



## El Anarquista (21 Feb 2022)

A mí me encantaría poder comprar por fundamentales IOTA y ponerme a dormir :-D... Pero es que mirando la big picture :-D no veo más que es un escenario de mierda... Por un lado tenemos que IOTA aún tiene mucho camino por delante, btc cayendo, mercados inflados y cayendo... Lo que todo me indica es que no es momento de comprar nada, que el descalabro puede ser apoteósico... 

Después veo estas gráficas... Que son gráficas donde la teoría dice que vuelven a la base al perder más del 60%... IOTA ahí puede caer mucho máss :-D... Salvo que los Bancos centrales empiecen otra vez a imprimir sin rumbo y comprar directamente acciones no le veo mucho más recorrido... El escenario es bajista de solemnidad...


----------



## pep007 (21 Feb 2022)

Yo hacer un par de años luchaba por el oro, la plata, despues hice campaña para salvar el dinero metalico, billetes fiat,...
Ahora ya paso de todo, con la experiencia que da la edafd, veo que la solucion es: DAR GAS.
Que quieres que empleemos la tarjeta para controlarnos mejor, ningun problema!
Mejor.
Cuando llegue el momento del cambio, el despertar de la gente, sera tan rapido, que a casta politico banquera no tendra tiempo de reaccionar.
Si, puede ser que en ese momento perdamos nuestras pensiones, pero llegado el caso seremos millonarios.
No veremos en Copacabana...


----------



## cholesfer (21 Feb 2022)

Hace justo un año que entre en esta shit, y el precio era el doble que el actual...

... Ya sabéis que las criptos siempre se revalorizan y el largo plazo blablabla...

JoL JoL jolll

El marketing del hold es la mayor estafa de la historia. Lo hacen para que los pardos no vendamos y así vender ellos. Ya no caigo más. En cuanto suba al precio comprado vendo todo.

Hasta la polla, al menos tengo shimmers y assemblis para hacer nada con ellos.


----------



## Novum (22 Feb 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> El marketing del hold es la mayor estafa de la historia. Lo hacen para que los pardos no vendamos y así vender ellos. Ya no caigo más. En cuanto suba al precio comprado vendo todo.
> 
> Hasta la polla, al menos tengo shimmers y assemblis para hacer nada con ellos.



Podrías haber vendido en diciembre cuando pegó el estirón pero no lo hiciste. Holdear no significa irse al fondo del mar hasta que no queden fuerzas sinó vender caro lo que compraste barato, tu decides cual el punto final.

Además que esta moneda es pésima para holdear se sabe desde hace mucho, esto es un cardano fanboys 2.0, mucha paja y poco hechos.


----------



## pep007 (22 Feb 2022)

Yo creo que realmente solo falta el tiranicidio y una cartera "portatil", las dos cosas estan al caer. Lo demas es morralla, o fashion, segun se mire...

Con esas dos cosas la gente ya es libre para crear...


----------



## Okjito (22 Feb 2022)

Alguien sabe que se puede hacer con el stake? Tengo un número que no se pronunciar de Shimmers


----------



## Locoderemate (22 Feb 2022)

Pues yo contento, se va cumpliendo mas o menos el roadmap. 

El mercado es el mercado... Appel tb estuvo a punto de desaparecer en 1997 o google en 1999


----------



## kynes (23 Feb 2022)

¿Cómo va IOTA? No lo sigo desde hace tiempo ¿Tenéis algún precio objetivo para meterle?


----------



## pep007 (23 Feb 2022)

Yo voy cargando, pero no te fies de mi, sufro de cargandus precox...

Tal vez podemos esperar un poquito mas a ver si revientan al Btc, y lo acompañamos hasta el infierno, pero..., la avaricia rompe el saco.


----------



## kynes (23 Feb 2022)

pep007 dijo:


> ver si revientan al Btc, y lo acompañamos hasta el infierno, pero..., la avaricia rompe el saco.



Ahora mismo 34-35k BTC/USD es nivel crítico. Si no lo mantiene puede que BTC acabe bastante más abajo . Aún puede irse a los 50k y no invalidaría mayor corrección. Estos movimientos pueden tardar así que aunque pienso que seguirá bajando todo, por una creencia no me juego los tokens que ya tengo. 

Si tengo ocasión de entrar con más cash me plantearía meterle algo a IOTA si BTC llega a bajar a 32-33k, ni idea de donde situaría eso a IOTA


----------



## batone79 (24 Feb 2022)

Pues nada chavles las cosas están así, IOTA rompe el doble suelo que estaba haciendo, ahora está en 0.65 USD y se pone tocando la media de 200 en 'Semanal' con probabilidad de irse sobre los 0.55 USD como en Mayo de 2021.


----------



## pep007 (24 Feb 2022)

No se a donde llegara, pero otro giotillo mas, este a 0,55 €/Mi

Ya veremos....


----------



## pep007 (24 Feb 2022)

Que hijos de puta...!!!









Banco de España llama a intensificar la supervisión sobre bitcoin, stablecoins y DeFi


El Banco de España se alinea con La Junta de Estabilidad Financiera al manifestar preocupación por el ritmo con el que avanza la adopción de bitcoin.




www.criptonoticias.com


----------



## Gian Gastone (24 Feb 2022)

Refugio de valor y tal y tal WTF.


----------



## Locoderemate (24 Feb 2022)

pep007 dijo:


> Que hijos de puta...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues es una buena noticia.


----------



## Registrador (26 Feb 2022)

Qué planes hay para las dos shitcoins que se pueden stakear (asembly y la otra) van a listarse en algún exchange? se van a poderse vender?


----------



## Parlakistan (26 Feb 2022)

Registrador dijo:


> Qué planes hay para las dos shitcoins que se pueden stakear (asembly y la otra) van a listarse en algún exchange? se van a poderse vender?



Creo que se listaran en bitfinex y bitpanda de momento. Puede que en binance.


----------



## Registrador (26 Feb 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Creo que se listaran en bitfinex y bitpanda de momento. Puede que en binance.



Alguna fecha?


----------



## PIúmbeo (26 Feb 2022)

Registrador dijo:


> Alguna fecha?



The 12th of Never.


----------



## batone79 (26 Feb 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Creo que se listaran en bitfinex y bitpanda de momento. Puede que en binance.


----------



## Harrymorgan (2 Mar 2022)

Interminable travesía por el desierto... ahí seguimos... Puñeteras "i(di)otas"


----------



## cholesfer (3 Mar 2022)

Solo por saber, queda mucho para los 40$?


----------



## El Anarquista (3 Mar 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Solo por saber, queda mucho para los 40$?



El tiempo de los 40 dólares ya fue... Si no los alcanzó entonces, olvídate de que sea en próximos meses. BTC como mucho ahora andará a rebotes, o peor, sigue directamente bajando... Con lo cual no veo yo el escenario para 40 dólares XDDD... 40 dólares sería entre febrero de 2021 y diciembre de 2021... Ahora, con inflación, subidas de tipos ya ese tiempo se ha ido... Ahora la mejor "reserva de valor" son los papelotes de dólar.


----------



## Locoderemate (3 Mar 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> El tiempo de los 40 dólares ya fue... Si no los alcanzó entonces, olvídate de que sea en próximos meses. BTC como mucho ahora andará a rebotes, o peor, sigue directamente bajando... Con lo cual no veo yo el escenario para 40 dólares XDDD... 40 dólares sería entre febrero de 2021 y diciembre de 2021... Ahora, con inflación, subidas de tipos ya ese tiempo se ha ido... Ahora la mejor "reserva de valor" son los papelotes de dólar.



No sé, es todo muy raro. Veremos q ocurre, aunque desde luego no veo los 40$ para 2022. Pero no tengo ninguna bola de cristal


----------



## batone79 (8 Mar 2022)

Venga chavales, que las compras han terminado y hay que empezar a vender preparados para ver el precio subir?


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (9 Mar 2022)

batone79 dijo:


> preparados para ver el precio subir?



No, diria que no, ninguno estamos preparados; personalmente, me causaria shock, trauma, indigestion y probablemente un nuevo sindrome de caracter neurotico si se pusiera a $ y medio en breve. Pero no caera esa breva.


----------



## Locoderemate (9 Mar 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> No, diria que no, ninguno estamos preparados; personalmente, me causaria shock, trauma, indigestion y probablemente un nuevo sindrome de caracter neurotico si se pusiera a $ y medio en breve. Pero no caera esa breva.



Pues la semana q viene btc empezara a escalar de nuevo. Iota? No sé...


----------



## Locoderemate (9 Mar 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> El oso bailara al son que toque el pandero...Pero porque crees que subira BTC? El AT me parece una filfa aplicado al crypto, no se si te guiaras por eso o en realidad dara resultado....



En semanal aun esta alcista (parte baja) y en diario ha roto tendencia bajista para entrar en zona de compresion. Estara aun unos dias en rango y luego rompera fuerte hacia arriba (mas probable) o hacia abajo (si hay alguna notica muy mala, como q empiezan a caer nukes).

Si rompe p arriba quizas sea para nuevo atm. Veremos. 

En cualquier caso, para mañana bajadas y subiditas en este rango. Btc esta cargando fuerza para realizar un gran movimiento


----------



## Bye Felicia (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Locoderemate (14 Mar 2022)

Pienso que esta semana tenemos q ver el inicio del bullrun de btc. 

Si es asi, iota justo saldria de hacer un doble suelo a 0.60-0.72 en semanal/mensual.


----------



## cholesfer (14 Mar 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Pienso que esta semana tenemos q ver el inicio del bullrun de btc.
> 
> Si es asi, iota justo saldria de hacer un doble suelo a 0.60-0.72 en semanal/mensual.



Yo diría que de btc vamos a ver un bull dump y de IOTA un bull over.


----------



## Locoderemate (14 Mar 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Yo diría que de btc vamos a ver un bull dump y de IOTA un bull over.



No habra mercado bajista al menos hasta finales de 2022


----------



## cholesfer (14 Mar 2022)

Bueno y se sabe ya que vamos a poder hacer con los ShiTmmers y los Humoemblys???

Igual se los queda PdrSnchz cuando nos expolie los bienes.


----------



## pep007 (14 Mar 2022)

Bye Felicia dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 982462



Sigo pensando qie lo unico que puede facilitar el coordicidio es una buena cartera, no la mier de trinity.
Una cartera estandar como la actual adaptada a dispositivos moviles disparara las transacciones.
De todas maneras la devnet2 parece como si tuviera un coordinador/puntero automatico independiente/descentralizado, o sea que ya funcioma correctamente aunque no lo hayan desatado todavia.


----------



## Locoderemate (14 Mar 2022)

pep007 dijo:


> Sigo pensando qie lo unico que puede facilitar el coordicidio es una buena cartera, no la mier de trinity.
> Una cartera estandar como la actual adaptada a dispositivos moviles disparara las transacciones.
> De todas maneras la devnet2 parece como si tuviera un coordinador/puntero automatico independiente/descentralizado, o sea que ya funcioma correctamente aunque no lo hayan desatado todavia.



Ya no existe la trinity. Estamos desde abril con firefly


----------



## pep007 (14 Mar 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Ya no existe la trinity. Estamos desde abril con firefly



Si, es lo que digo, que la luciernaga es una cartera standar y buena, solo falta sacar las versiones para moviles para disparar su uso.

Yo confio mucho en el uso que haran de ella paises como Alemania, donde su uso sera justo por que ellos si pagaran impuestos por que su estado no es tan corrupto como el nuestro

En España las criptos serviran para dar un baño de realidad a los socios progresistas.

Creo que iota esta evolucionando muy bien, apartando rarezas y cogiendo lo bueno que le da ventajas sobre las blockchain.


----------



## orbeo (19 Mar 2022)

Sube lla?


----------



## Registrador (20 Mar 2022)

Algún sitio para dumpear shimmer y asambly ?


----------



## Locoderemate (20 Mar 2022)

Registrador dijo:


> Algún sitio para dumpear shimmer y asambly ?



Bitpanda, pero aun no


----------



## Locoderemate (20 Mar 2022)

orbeo dijo:


> Sube lla?



Si, empieza a moverse con el mercado


----------



## Registrador (20 Mar 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Bitpanda, pero aun no



Assembly en teoria es multi chain no? se podra cambiar por eth por ejemplo?


----------



## Locoderemate (20 Mar 2022)

Registrador dijo:


> Assembly en teoria es multi chain no? se podra cambiar por eth por ejemplo?



No sé


----------



## cholesfer (23 Mar 2022)

Ya queda menos para recoger mis shitmmers y mis humoemblys.


----------



## Ircapo (23 Mar 2022)

Guest Post by IOTA: Infrastructure Projects Update | CoinMarketCap


IOTA, "Market Adoption", Partnerships, telecommunications, infrastructure




coinmarketcap.com






Una mirada a los proyectos de infraestructura de IOTA
IOTA y Telco en revisión
Proyectos nuevos
Proyectos en marcha
Una forma ágil de colaborar
Pasando la voz


----------



## El Anarquista (23 Mar 2022)

Uffff, menuda gráfica... Hay algunas criptos que al menos tienen cierta vida, pero lo de IOTA es intentar respirar con el aire de btc por ahora... Es decir, si btc se va ahora hasta 53 - 55k, IOTA subiría porcentualmente a niveles muy similares a cualquier otra cripto... ¿1,30 - 1,50 - 1,70 quizá?... Pero nada más, esto poniendo encima de la mesa el mejor de los escenarios donde btc está alcista unas semanas. Vamos, como inversión nada que ver con febrero del año pasado.... Y en cuanto a noticias también parece que el asunto sigue para largo.


----------



## Azkenchack (23 Mar 2022)

Seria interesante hacer un cuadro que recogiera aquellas que estaban en el top 100 en el año 2017 y ver donde estan ahora....
Iota no saldría tan mal parada....

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Locoderemate (24 Mar 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> Uffff, menuda gráfica... Hay algunas criptos que al menos tienen cierta vida, pero lo de IOTA es intentar respirar con el aire de btc por ahora... Es decir, si btc se va ahora hasta 53 - 55k, IOTA subiría porcentualmente a niveles muy similares a cualquier otra cripto... ¿1,30 - 1,50 - 1,70 quizá?... Pero nada más, esto poniendo encima de la mesa el mejor de los escenarios donde btc está alcista unas semanas. Vamos, como inversión nada que ver con febrero del año pasado.... Y en cuanto a noticias también parece que el asunto sigue para largo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 996645



En semanal iota esta alzista. Pq?. Pq esta en parte baja de un rango (0,65-2,70) con proyeccion alcista. 


Es precipitado aventurar que hara cuando llegue a la parte alta en 3-5 meses, si se vielve a girar o rompe hacia arriba


----------



## Tito Pulo (24 Mar 2022)

En 3/5 meses deberían de haberse visto ya buenos avanzes y actualizaciónes..
Quizá las redes Shimmer y ASMB estén ya funcionales y sus monedas cotizando en algún que otro Exchange.
Por lo cual es muy probable que rompa de una puñetera vez hacia arriba y nos regale alguna alegría que nos debe desde hace mucho tiempo, un SOLANA o un Luna no estaría mal.
Joder ..que incluso la castaña de ADA ha pasado con fuerza de nuevo el dólar y desde los 0,74 que llegó va camino de doblar..


----------



## khalil (24 Mar 2022)

Valdeande dijo que para mayo muchas cosas estarían corriendo en IOTA..


----------



## cholesfer (24 Mar 2022)

Hoy no, mañana.


----------



## Locoderemate (24 Mar 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> A mí me encantaría poder comprar por fundamentales IOTA y ponerme a dormir :-D... Pero es que mirando la big picture :-D no veo más que es un escenario de mierda... Por un lado tenemos que IOTA aún tiene mucho camino por delante, btc cayendo, mercados inflados y cayendo... Lo que todo me indica es que no es momento de comprar nada, que el descalabro puede ser apoteósico...
> 
> Después veo estas gráficas... Que son gráficas donde la teoría dice que vuelven a la base al perder más del 60%... IOTA ahí puede caer mucho máss :-D... Salvo que los Bancos centrales empiecen otra vez a imprimir sin rumbo y comprar directamente acciones no le veo mucho más recorrido... El escenario es bajista de solemnidad...
> 
> ...



Vas a esperar q btc se ponga a 70k para comprar pq esperabas su descalabro y que volviera el invierno crypto.... ???

Ahora mismo esta entrando pasta en btc a saco... Veremos.


----------



## El Anarquista (24 Mar 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Vas a esperar q btc se ponga a 70k para comprar pq esperabas su descalabro y que volviera el invierno crypto.... ???
> 
> Ahora mismo esta entrando pasta en btc a saco... Veremos.



El descalabro no es en línea recta, te puede subir hasta 55k y después caer de nuevo... Y IOTA igual, en 2018 bajo a menos de 1 dólar, subió a 2,50 y después se fue de nuevo al infierno... Si las Bolsas ahora rebotan para después tener correcciones más profundas en las criptos sería parecido... Además es que una cosa es lo que pasó hasta abril de 2021, donde hay una tendencia alcista y ahora el momento de entrada es completamente diferente, el riesgo mucho más alto que entonces...

Esas gráficas además siguen apestando (Shiba - Ada - Solana)... Es decir, te puede ahora venir un buen rebote pero una cosa es un buen rebote y otra plantear que esas caídas se pueden corregir fácilmente... Me refiero a que lo más probable sigue siendo que a medio - largo plazo va a haber más caídas.

En el caso específico de IOTA yo la veo en una situación similar a cosas como Vechain o Ada... (y peor)... Nada que ver el actual escenario con el de 2021, y si el de 2021 era el adecuado y IOTA no pasó de 2,60 difícilmente lo podría hacer ahora...

¿en otro ciclo y con viento a favor? Puede ser... Pero ahora y con IOTA concretamente veo demasiadas banderas rojas, quitando un par de alts que sí que conservo porque no me importa comerme varios años esperando en ellas, IOTA es en estos momentos mucho riesgo.

A esto sumar que a IOTA aún le queda un largo desarrollo por delante.

* En 2020 - 2021 hay un potencial enorme de ganancias y cierto riesgo... Ahora mismo aunque hay potenciales subidas el RIESGO es muchísimo mayor.... Yo lo que sí puedo ver pues será una subida hasta 50k - 55k... Pero eso es una cosa y otra pensar que seguirá subiendo y superando máximos anteriores...

Esto a lo mejor tarda 1 año o año y medio desde máximos... No tengo ninguna prisa.


----------



## El Anarquista (24 Mar 2022)

Sin mirar la gráfica de IOTA con ver esta gráfica de ADA a mí ya me llega para sacar conclusiones sobre las altcoins, sobre si es buen o mal momento para entrar.


----------



## Locoderemate (24 Mar 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> Sin mirar la gráfica de IOTA con ver esta gráfica de ADA a mí ya me llega para sacar conclusiones sobre las altcoins, sobre si es buen o mal momento para entrar.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 998121
> 
> ...



Bueno, creo que hablamos en diferentes terminos. 

Es verdad, en principio no veo a btc haciendo un x10 como 2020-2021. Solo sé q subira de nuevo entre el rango 35k-70k. Luego!? Aun es pronto para pronosticar esto aunque es cierto q en el mensual (a un año vista), btc es bajista; pero podria cambiar.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (25 Mar 2022)

Que puto asco da...no sube ni patras...


----------



## Ircapo (27 Mar 2022)

Miro y veo que sólo hace tres meses estábamos a 1,5€ y pienso


----------



## orbeo (27 Mar 2022)

Ircapo dijo:


> Miro y veo que sólo hace tres meses estábamos a 1,5€ y pienso
> Ver archivo adjunto 1001993



5 años holdeando te parece poca paciencia?


----------



## orbeo (27 Mar 2022)

Ircapo dijo:


> Miro y veo que sólo hace tres meses estábamos a 1,5€ y pienso
> Ver archivo adjunto 1001993



5 años holdeando te parece poca paciencia?


----------



## Ircapo (28 Mar 2022)

orbeo dijo:


> 5 años holdeando te parece poca paciencia?



Si compraste en los inicios a día de hoy es en torno al 40% de beneficio. Un 8% anual. No es hacerse rico, pero es mucho más que lo que te da el banco. Llegará, estoy convencido


----------



## Azkenchack (28 Mar 2022)

Ircapo dijo:


> Si compraste en los inicios a día de hoy es en torno al 40% de beneficio. Un 8% anual. No es hacerse rico, pero es mucho más que lo que te da el banco. Llegará, estoy convencido



También en esos 5 años ha habido oportunidad de "recargar"....

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Okjito (28 Mar 2022)

Alguien sabe que puedo hacer en 12h con los mil trillones de shimmers que tengo?


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (28 Mar 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> Alguien sabe que puedo hacer en 12h con los mil trillones de shimmers que tengo?



HODL!

Deberiais estar ya acostumbrados.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (28 Mar 2022)

Bueno , yo tengo unos cuantos trillones de shimer , en unas horas seré millonario


----------



## cholesfer (28 Mar 2022)

Cambio mis shitmmers por horo.


----------



## cholesfer (28 Mar 2022)

He decidido quedarme con mis shitmmers y humoemblys pase lo que pase. A holdear este token neoponzi durante 10 o 15 años...por si Iota es de verdad el internet of things q me permita abrir la tapa de vater quedando eso registrado en la blockchain estatal de turno...

Eso sí, si para ese tiempo estoy en fase o lecho de muerte, prometo mandaros gratis los tokens a vuestros fireflys 2.1b a los q como yo hemos holdeado y nos hemos tragado esta putamierda del bikingo q se bajó del barco y del niño con asperger del call of duty q ya ni me acuerdo como se llama el Harry Potter este.

El coste de oportunidad perdido con IOTa ya no nos lo quita nadie compañeros...

JOOL!

Pd: Davitin a ti tb te mandaré, he de purgar mis pecados en esta vida antes de palmarla.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (28 Mar 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Cambio mis shitmmers por horo.



Yo x un parawas, hojas de cuchilla de afeitar o lo que me den


----------



## khalil (28 Mar 2022)

Bueno y ahora que se ha acabado el staking, sabeis cuando vamos a poder nuestras nuevas coins a staking de nuevo? o como dice @cholesfer cuando vamos a poder stakear nuestras monedas que valen 0 para que nos den otras monedas (trillones) que valan 0


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (28 Mar 2022)

khalil dijo:


> Bueno y ahora que se ha acabado el staking, sabeis cuando vamos a poder nuestras nuevas coins a staking de nuevo? o como dice @cholesfer cuando vamos a poder stakear nuestras monedas que valen 0 para que nos den otras monedas (trillones) que valan 0



Que ilu! Me veo ya todo orgullosito con mi £00.000.000!


----------



## batone79 (29 Mar 2022)

De nada!


----------



## su IGWT (29 Mar 2022)

Pero ahor a que? Se piede seguir stakeando o como se diga las iotas. Los shimer i los asembley se guardan el el firefly… dios no entiendo nada…


----------



## khalil (29 Mar 2022)

su IGWT dijo:


> Pero ahor a que? Se piede seguir stakeando o como se diga las iotas. Los shimer i los asembley se guardan el el firefly… dios no entiendo nada…



se supone que si... dicen por los foros que la proxima semana se comuncará algo..


----------



## orbeo (30 Mar 2022)

su IGWT dijo:


> Pero ahor a que? Se piede seguir stakeando o como se diga las iotas. Los shimer i los asembley se guardan el el firefly… dios no entiendo nada…



De momento han aparecido 3 carteras, una con las Iota que tenía ya fuera del stake y dos mas con las otras dos mierdas esperando que valgan algo.


----------



## cholesfer (30 Mar 2022)

He ido al Carrefour a por latunes y lardinas, a la hora de pagar lo he intentado hacer con los shimmers y nada.

He llamado al encargado y me han acabado echando de allí por no llevar bozal.


----------



## Locoderemate (30 Mar 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> He ido al Carrefour a por latunes y lardinas, a la hora de pagar lo he intentado hacer con los shimmers y nada.
> 
> He llamado al encargado y me han acabado echando de allí por no llevar bozal.



Te hubiera ido mejor salir corriendo


----------



## Tito Pulo (31 Mar 2022)

Santa paciencia con Iota.
Decenas de ALTS volando desde hace días/semanas.
Algunas como Luna, Waves pasando incluso sus ATH.
Y esta estampita no es capaz de ponerse tan sólo en 2 dólares.


----------



## cholesfer (31 Mar 2022)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Santa paciencia con Iota.
> Decenas de ALTS volando desde hace días/semanas.
> Algunas como Luna, Waves pasando incluso sus ATH.
> Y esta estampita no es capaz de ponerse tan sólo en 2 dólares.



Demasiado que sube, ya que tras finalizar el staking muchas personas podrían vender.

Suben los proyectos que tienen algo más o menos tangible detrás...que tiene IOTA a día de hoy?

In coordicidio we trust.


----------



## El Anarquista (31 Mar 2022)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Santa paciencia con Iota.
> Decenas de ALTS volando desde hace días/semanas.
> Algunas como Luna, Waves pasando incluso sus ATH.
> Y esta estampita no es capaz de ponerse tan sólo en 2 dólares.



No, no... Paciencia ninguna, iotas vendidos hace tiempo. Y vamos, pensar que IOTA se va a poner ahora en 2 dólares, como no sea cuando Bitcoin esté a 80k y Ada a 6 dólares... Y shiba a 100.

Por pura inercia del mercado, no por fundamentales. Si alguien cree que IOTA se va a poner en 2 dólares entonces que no invierta en IOTA, que invierta en dogelon o shiba porque porcentualmente ya habrían subido más que IOTA. El staking ha sido y no ha levantado el precio para nada.

Con IOTA el asunto ya más que ir de ganar en estos momentos va de no perder XDDD...

Además es que si buscamos correlación con el comportamiento de otras monedas, IOTA no se parece a ADA, a ETH, IOTA se parece a monedas que hicieron el máximo en 2017- principios del 18 ... Si con todo a favor no fue capaz de superarlo el ATH anterior ahora difícilmente lo va a hacer. Si a esto se suma que lo que dicen en discord, los tiempos que manejan, pues la cosa va PA LARGO... ¿cuántas veces tiene btc que ser subido artificialmente con theter para que iota acabe de subir? XDDDD.... IOTA está igual que en marzo y que en noviembre a nivel de fundamentales.

A lo mejor ahora sube por inercia... 1,40, 1,80, 2, 2,30... Pero ¿hacer algo parecido a Luna, Ada, Solana? XDDDDDD... Vamos, me parto... En un futuro quizá....


----------



## Registrador (31 Mar 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Demasiado que sube, ya que tras finalizar el staking muchas personas podrían vender.



Dónde se pueden vender?


----------



## cholesfer (31 Mar 2022)

Registrador dijo:


> Dónde se pueden vender?



Iotas? En muchos exchanges... Shitmmers y humoemblys en ningún lado. Sirven para fardar en el bar de la plaza del pueblo con los agüelos mientras se juega al dominó.


----------



## Registrador (31 Mar 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Iotas? En muchos exchanges... Shitmmers y humoemblys en ningún lado. Sirven para fardar en el bar de la plaza del pueblo con los agüelos mientras se juega al dominó.



Preguntaba por los shitmers y por el Assambli. Si no se pueden vender ni cambiar por nada, no sirven para nada.


----------



## pep007 (3 Abr 2022)

A ver, veo un poco de desanimo en las filas...

Os recuerdo que el iota es la moneda asesina.

Hace unos cinco años cuando me peleaba con alubiamonster, una de mis conclusiones para entrar en iota y no en blockchain era esta, la infinita disponibilidad de blockchaun replicantes. Todos con una pequeña ventaja o desventaja sobre los demás.

En esto aparecio iota que solucionaba este problema, al ser iota una moneda asesina, al exterminar a sus competidores por costo, no puede haber una moneda (austriaca) mas economica que el iota, no existe en el universo austriaco valor por debajo de cero.

La iota, por el principio de Ockam, es una moneda asesina que se comera a las demas, e incluso a sus hijos como shimmer y assembly.

Tampoco me a gustado mucho la idea del mana. Es una deriva socialista. Todo debe tener su precio.

Iota cumple con todas las condiciones que soño Satoshi para cargarse el fiat fraccionario, el oro, incluso al mismo bitcoin.

Que el Iota no sube exponencialmente de valor, no pasa nada, recordad que el bitcoin ha vendido su alma al f/f para realizar esas subidas. Ha empleado tecnicas fraccionarias mediante tether que solo existen en la imagionacion de los bankeros alubia.

Pd.: Hoy en dia alubiamonster va con un mercedes descapotable biplaza y yo sigo pobre con mi qasqhai de 300000 kilometros...


----------



## Locoderemate (3 Abr 2022)

pep007 dijo:


> A ver, veo un poco de desanimo en las filas...
> 
> Os recuerdo que el iota es la moneda asesina.
> 
> ...



Los coches envejecen muy rapido y mal


----------



## cholesfer (3 Abr 2022)

Iota se ha ido to the moon igual que el apelo xiii. Todo fake.

Shitmmers y pajemblyss son masones.

Eso sí, el logo lleva claramente la marca de la bestia. 666 repetido 3 veces en 3 series.

BrooTaL...pero yo voy palmando pasta.


----------



## zeng (3 Abr 2022)

Lo que pasa con iota es que ha quedado demostrado que está en una fase mucho más experimental de lo que nos venden: ni está lista para ser estandarizada, ni para ser usada en el ámbito iot ni en el industrial, ni en el financiero y el único ámbito donde pueden comprar el fake it until you make it que es iota a día de hoy sin descentralizar es en el de los NTFs y en el defi cripto en breves.

Veremos a futuro, pero tiene pinta de que le queda un mundo para ser realmente production ready y pueda tener adopción real. Hasta entonces, solo morderán el anzuelo startups, instituciones y departamentos de i+d de las empresas para justificar gastos y eso con suerte.

No quiero decir con esto que haya perdido potencial, simplemente un poco de realismo respecto a lo que es esta inversión: alto riesgo, largo plazo, escasa transparencia.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Linsecte2000 (3 Abr 2022)

Compro 100 o no?


----------



## vpsn (4 Abr 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> Compro 100 o no?



A estas alturas? no xD


----------



## Ircapo (4 Abr 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Demasiado que sube, ya que tras finalizar el staking muchas personas podrían vender.
> 
> Suben los proyectos que tienen algo más o menos tangible detrás...que tiene IOTA a día de hoy?
> 
> In coordicidio we trust.



¿Qué tiene Polkadot tangible?
Por no mencionar Shibas y Doges


----------



## cholesfer (4 Abr 2022)

Ircapo dijo:


> ¿Qué tiene Polkadot tangible?
> Por no mencionar Shibas y Doges



Claro, pero es que estamos en el hilo de IOTA.


----------



## Ircapo (4 Abr 2022)

zeng dijo:


> Lo que pasa con iota es que ha quedado demostrado que está en una fase mucho más experimental de lo que nos venden: ni está lista para ser estandarizada, ni para ser usada en el ámbito iot ni en el industrial, ni en el financiero y el único ámbito donde pueden comprar el fake it until you make it que es iota a día de hoy sin descentralizar es en el de los NTFs y en el defi cripto en breves.
> 
> Veremos a futuro, pero tiene pinta de que le queda un mundo para ser realmente production ready y pueda tener adopción real. Hasta entonces, solo morderán el anzuelo startups, instituciones y departamentos de i+d de las empresas para justificar gastos y eso con suerte.
> 
> ...



Por eso cotiza al valor que lo hace
Sino, tendríamos que comprar a otros precios y no esperar grandes revalorizaciones
Y por ese desarrollo cotizará a otro precio muy superior
Si Theter lo permite








Los grandes bajistas de Wall Street señalan a su nueva 'presa': el tether, el 'banco central' de las criptomonedas


Cuando no hace tanto que algunos fueron vapuleados por los inversores minoristas al apostar en corto contra 'acciones meme' como GameStop, los grandes fondos bajistas de Wall Street han encontrado otra posible presa: el tether.



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Ircapo (9 Abr 2022)

Tenéis la mochila llena?
Nos vamos de viaje


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (10 Abr 2022)

A la mierda mas bien....


----------



## orbeo (10 Abr 2022)

Alguien a usado Bitpanda??

Va bien? Sobre todo me interesa para pedir la tarjeta y así poder gastar Iotas

* Edito: a tpc ya he pedido la tarjeta.


----------



## knoche (11 Abr 2022)

Ircapo dijo:


> Tenéis la mochila llena?
> Nos vamos de viaje
> Ver archivo adjunto 1018947
> Ver archivo adjunto 1018946
> ...



Esto es parecido a ver a la virgen en una tostada no?


----------



## El Anarquista (11 Abr 2022)

Yo no sé de donde saca la gente que esto va para arriba...

Si cogemos la gráfica de IOTA en realidad no se puede deducir un carajo de ella, mirando desde 2017 a 2022... Si sube o si baja... Si se está acumulando o si va a ser NXT :-D...

Pero si cogemos otras gráficas de altcoins es cuando vemos realmente el panorama y se entiende lo que le depara a iota...




Esta gráfica lo que dice son dos cosas:

1 - Para superar el ath le va a llevar una LARGA TEMPORADA... (AÑOS) o incluso la respuesta sea seguramente NUNCA...

* De hecho animo a la gente a mirar gráficas con semejante porcentaje de caída y ver recuperaciones rápidas del precio a ver si las encuentra :-D...

2 - IOTA ya ha pasado por una acumulación, ha pasado por el momento especulativo del mercado... Y por último ahora está en la misma fase que el resto de altcoins... BAJADA... Rebotes pero BAJADA...

A lo mejor ahora empieza todo a subir pero para después irse al guano de nuevo.

En conclusión: a) iota posiblemente va a ver más mínimos... b) por fundamentales tampoco es que AHORA llame mucho la atención, esté a 30 céntimos, a 70, o a 1,50...

Lo que va a suceder seguramente será que las alts empiecen un rebote de esos, la gente intente entrar ya en el pico del rebote de btc (iota a 1,40 por ejemplo) y después venga de nuevo otra hostia más gorda.

A lo mejor en un futuro hay que pensar en comprar de nuevo pero ahora mismo la veo bien jodida.

* Incluso si suponemos que hay un protocolo supersecreto, alianzas con Tesla que fuesen a cristalizar en el futuro (XDDDDD) no hay nada en el volumen, en la gráfica, en nada que evite que IOTA caiga como la que más ahora mismo. (Ni aceptando todas las milongas de Dominik)


----------



## Locoderemate (11 Abr 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> Yo no sé de donde saca la gente que esto va para arriba...
> 
> Si cogemos la gráfica de IOTA en realidad no se puede deducir un carajo de ella, mirando desde 2017 a 2022... Si sube o si baja... Si se está acumulando o si va a ser NXT :-D...
> 
> ...



Pienso que habra un nuevo impulso alcista hasta junio-julio y luego, muy posiblemente bajada guarra. Veremos


----------



## Okjito (11 Abr 2022)

Oye la peña en las oficinas de IOTA de lunes a viernes que hacen? Quiero decir... a parte de vendernos el humo. El curro del tío de marketing lo conozco...pero el resto hacen movidas guapas no?
Vendo shimmers a 1€ el trillón


----------



## Azkenchack (11 Abr 2022)

A lo mejor tendrían que empezar a despedir a tanta figura de bombo y platillo o pagarles, en lugar de euros, con Iotas, Shimmers o lo que sea.

Mucho me temo que si, algún dia llega a 4$, todos los que entramos en 2017, vendamos sin ningún tipo de remordimiento.


Los inversores pasan ya de Iota....y yo, aunque llegara a 0.10$ no metía ni un euro más.

Hoy, baja el mercado un 3.6% y Iota, un 7.2%....




Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Ciego Coplero (11 Abr 2022)

Vended ya, insensatos, vended ya!


----------



## paketazo (11 Abr 2022)

Esto cada vez me empieza a recordar más a Maidsafe. espero equivocarme


----------



## Pete Best (11 Abr 2022)

Recuerdo allá por el 2017 cuando Iota llegó a 5 dólares, hoy está en 0,66, la mejor inversión que hice en mi vida fue cambiar todas las iotas por Bitcoin. Me parece increíble que haya gente que piense que esto puede ir a algún lado, supongo que tiene que haber muchos tontos perdiendo dinero para que unos pocos podamos ganar.


----------



## El Anarquista (11 Abr 2022)

Azkenchack dijo:


> A lo mejor tendrían que empezar a despedir a tanta figura de bombo y platillo o pagarles, en lugar de euros, con Iotas, Shimmers o lo que sea.
> 
> Mucho me temo que si, algún dia llega a 4$, todos los que entramos en 2017, vendamos sin ningún tipo de remordimiento.
> 
> ...



Hombre, si baja a 0,10 sí habría que volver a comprar :-D... Pero comprar con el dinero de iotas vendidos en esta etapa, no dinero nuevo.

Si bajase a 0,10 habría que comprar todo tipo de altcoins, no meter al menos 1000 dólares en iota sería un delito.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (11 Abr 2022)

Basura liquida....


----------



## khalil (11 Abr 2022)

Pues a mi disculpadme pero lo que me sorprende es que os qiereais hacer ricos en unos meses con un software cuya función es la de conectar maqunas como el coche electrico con gasolineras, con el semaforo, tu nevera con el supermercado, la mirilla de tu casa con el movil.. etc.

Cualquiera que lea el proyecto un poco se da cuenta que a esto le quedan 5 u 8 años años como mínimo.

Si quereis haceros ricos en dias siempre podeis tirar de las shit y esperar que alguna pegue el pelotazo porque alguien ponga un tweet pero entrar aqui y esperar que haga un x100 no tiene ningún sentido


----------



## El Anarquista (11 Abr 2022)

khalil dijo:


> Pues a mi disculpadme pero lo que me sorprende es que os qiereais hacer ricos en unos meses con un software cuya función es la de conectar maqunas como el coche electrico con gasolineras, con el semaforo, tu nevera con el supermercado, la mirilla de tu casa con el movil.. etc.
> 
> Cualquiera que lea el proyecto un poco se da cuenta que a esto le quedan 5 u 8 años años como mínimo.
> 
> Si quereis haceros ricos en dias siempre podeis tirar de las shit y esperar que alguna pegue el pelotazo porque alguien ponga un tweet pero entrar aqui y esperar que haga un x100 no tiene ningún sentido



Aún siendo eso cierto IOTA ahora mismo no escapa a la lógica de un mercado bajista. Vamos, que puedes perfectamente andar vendiendo, comprando y rico seguro que no te haces pero ver pérdidas gigantes en tu portafolio sí es muy posible con IOTA. Esto es así aunque en 5 años IOTA se utilizase en todas partes.


----------



## cholesfer (11 Abr 2022)

Tengo un montón de mierdiotas y shitmmers...esta bien, las disfrutaré hasta el 2030 donde no tendrá nada y seré feliz.


----------



## Azkenchack (11 Abr 2022)

Lo de que a Iota le quedan 5 años para el "to the moon" lo llevo escuchando desde el 2017....
Y estamos en el 2022 todavía pensando que en 5 años "to the moon".
Y ahí estamos, en el puesto 70 del market.
La IF puede engañar a cuatro frikis pero os aseguro que a los partners, no.
Y ninguna empresa seria "quiere" que se le asocie a una cripto que, en 5 años, ha sido y sigue siendo el hazmerreír de las criptos.
Y si no vendo es porque me pasa como al padre que tiene un hijo drogadicto....que todavía piensa y tiene la esperanza de que va a salir de la droga....

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Diosa-Harley (11 Abr 2022)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Lo de que a Iota le quedan 5 años para el "to the moon" lo llevo escuchando desde el 2017....
> Y estamos en el 2022 todavía pensando que en 5 años "to the moon".
> Y ahí estamos, en el puesto 70 del market.
> La IF puede engañar a cuatro frikis pero os aseguro que a los partners, no.
> ...



Estaria bien rescatar esos mensajes tothemoonistas que hacian referencias a nuestro momento como un futuro lejano en el que el mayor problema seria que yate elegir


----------



## Locoderemate (11 Abr 2022)

Iota va a rebufo del mercado, como la mayoria. El problema de iota es que siempre ha sido una promesa, pero se mantiene alli.

No me esperaba una correccion tan fuerte al llegar btc a los 47k.


----------



## Azkenchack (11 Abr 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Iota va a rebufo del mercado, como la mayoria. El problema de iota es que siempre ha sido una promesa, pero se mantiene alli.
> 
> No me esperaba una correccion tan fuerte al llegar btc a los 47k.



Siempre he defendido a Iota pero ya, me da lo mismo.
Cinco años sufriendo, pensando año tras año que el año en curso iba a ser el año de Iota....y nada....
Es como si el mundo apostara por el çoche electrico y la fundacion apostara por coches que se mueven con agua del grifo

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cholesfer (12 Abr 2022)

Baja todo el mercado...menos los shitmmers y los humoemblys.

Cracks los del IF.


----------



## khalil (12 Abr 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> Aún siendo eso cierto IOTA ahora mismo no escapa a la lógica de un mercado bajista. Vamos, que puedes perfectamente andar vendiendo, comprando y rico seguro que no te haces pero ver pérdidas gigantes en tu portafolio sí es muy posible con IOTA. Esto es así aunque en 5 años IOTA se utilizase en todas partes.



Es escierto, y la tendencia bajista no te la voy a negar..

Por otro lado me estoy viendo este video que aunque no lo he terminado no está mal..



No se puede enlazar.. el nombre del video es 
*IOTA. Roadmap. Una mirada hacia el futuro del proyecto.*


----------



## Azkenchack (12 Abr 2022)

¿Y para cuando? ¿Para finales o para mediados de 2030?

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Okjito (12 Abr 2022)

khalil dijo:


> Pues a mi disculpadme pero lo que me sorprende es que os qiereais hacer ricos en unos meses con un software cuya función es la de conectar maqunas como el coche electrico con gasolineras, con el semaforo, tu nevera con el supermercado, la mirilla de tu casa con el movil.. etc.
> 
> Cualquiera que lea el proyecto un poco se da cuenta que a esto le quedan 5 u 8 años años como mínimo.
> 
> Si quereis haceros ricos en dias siempre podeis tirar de las shit y esperar que alguna pegue el pelotazo porque alguien ponga un tweet pero entrar aqui y esperar que haga un x100 no tiene ningún sentido



eso me dijeron hace 5 años


----------



## Forcopula (12 Abr 2022)

Están los ánimos por los suelos, pero la verdad es que es totalmente comprensible.


----------



## khalil (12 Abr 2022)

Forcopula dijo:


> Están los ánimos por los suelos, pero la verdad es que es totalmente comprensible.



no digo que no.. la grafica da pena


----------



## Ircapo (13 Abr 2022)

- Se sabe cuántas iotas tiene Dom? (No la fundación, sino personalmente)

- Habéis comprado en estos últimos 6 meses iotas?


----------



## Locoderemate (13 Abr 2022)

Ircapo dijo:


> - Se sabe cuántas iotas tiene Dom? (No la fundación, sino personalmente)
> 
> - Habéis comprado en estos últimos 6 meses iotas?



He comprado algo a 0.69


----------



## Integer (13 Abr 2022)

TangleSea joins the Assembly ecosystem


Diving into DeFi on AssemblyThe Assembly ecosystem is growing by the day, while the decentralized finance (DeFi) sector is undergoing exponential growth. That’s why we are especially pleased to welcome TangleSea’s decentralized exchange (DEX), the latest project to enjoy an early mover advantage...




blog.assembly.sc


----------



## pep007 (13 Abr 2022)

Veo a mucho huevon cargando a 600 euros/Giota.

Soy un huevon...

Como siga asi se me acaban las balas fiat...


----------



## diavole1 (13 Abr 2022)

Con Iota pasa lo mismo que con XRP, que con XLM, y con todas esas "monedas" que supuestamente forman parte del nuevo sistema financiero global y bla bla bla. Hace 5 años estamos escuchando que IOTA to the moon, que XRP to the Moon, que Stellar to the moon y estan en el guano.


----------



## orbeo (13 Abr 2022)

Ircapo dijo:


> - Se sabe cuántas iotas tiene Dom? (No la fundación, sino personalmente)
> 
> - Habéis comprado en estos últimos 6 meses iotas?



La gente de la fundación no creo que tengan nada. Ya debieron vender todo hace tiempo que no son tan parguelas como nosotros.

Que ellos saben lo que hay


----------



## Tito Pulo (13 Abr 2022)

Ya he leído por ahí que como BTC corrija hasta los 20/15K vamos ha ver a IOTA en 0,15 de nuevo.
Maldita estampita tecnológica.


----------



## Ircapo (13 Abr 2022)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Ya he leído por ahí que como BTC corrija hasta los 20/15K vamos ha ver a IOTA en 0,15 de nuevo.
> Maldita estampita tecnológica.



Si creemos en el proyecto, qué mejor noticia para cargar más¡¡
Y si no creemos porqué estamos dentro y aquí?
Aunque dudo muchísimo que haya más correcciones. Vamos para arriba
All in


----------



## El Anarquista (13 Abr 2022)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Ya he leído por ahí que como BTC corrija hasta los 20/15K vamos ha ver a IOTA en 0,15 de nuevo.
> Maldita estampita tecnológica.



A 20/15k?... No, ahí no estaría a 0,15, ahí estaría a menos todavía...


----------



## El Anarquista (13 Abr 2022)

Ircapo dijo:


> Si creemos en el proyecto, qué mejor noticia para cargar más¡¡
> Y si no creemos porqué estamos dentro y aquí?
> Aunque dudo muchísimo que haya más correcciones. Vamos para arriba
> All in



Yo no estoy dentro pero lo sigo igual porque a lo mejor hay que volver a entrar cuando btc esté destruido del todo... Si iota se pone a 0,10 o menos es mucho más sencillo después hacer un x10... Desde aquí en cambio y a corto - medio plazo es IMPOSIBLE... 

Si el mercado se va al guano pero bien entonces es cuando habría que comprar hbar, iota, radix y otras tantas.

Hay monedas que no van a volver a los rangos de 2019-2020 por lo que han subido, pero en el caso de iota puede bajar ahí y más si hay una caída tocha.


----------



## Ircapo (13 Abr 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> Yo no estoy dentro pero lo sigo igual porque a lo mejor hay que volver a entrar cuando btc esté destruido del todo... Si iota se pone a 0,10 o menos es mucho más sencillo después hacer un x10... Desde aquí en cambio y a corto - medio plazo es IMPOSIBLE...
> 
> Si el mercado se va al guano pero bien entonces es cuando habría que comprar hbar, iota, radix y otras tantas.



A ver si vas a perder el tren...
La tuviste a esos precios en el covid
20$ de aquí a un año.


----------



## El Anarquista (13 Abr 2022)

Ircapo dijo:


> A ver si vas a perder el tren...
> La tuviste a esos precios en el covid
> 20$ de aquí a un año.


----------



## Azkenchack (13 Abr 2022)

Ircapo dijo:


> Si creemos en el proyecto, qué mejor noticia para cargar más¡¡
> Y si no creemos porqué estamos dentro y aquí?
> Aunque dudo muchísimo que haya más correcciones. Vamos para arriba
> All in



Eso .me suena a si crees en Dios, todo sufrimiento en vida es un paso más para llegar cielo....
Y ahora mismo, este pobre ateo, se cree más lo que dice la Biblia que lo que dice el roadmap de Iota....


Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ircapo (13 Abr 2022)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Eso .me suena a si crees en Dios, todo sufrimiento en vida es un paso más para llegar cielo....
> Y ahora mismo, este pobre ateo, se cree más lo que dice la Biblia que lo que dice el roadmap de Iota....
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk



Hay mucha más información que el roadmap que lo mismo no has visto...
Efectivamente sin verla es una creencia, viéndola se convierte más en constancia


----------



## cholesfer (13 Abr 2022)

Hoy no, mañana.

Quién sabe ande está The Coordicidio...?


----------



## orbeo (13 Abr 2022)

Coordicidio el que tengo aquí colguicidio


----------



## Locoderemate (14 Abr 2022)

A nivel de precios, en junio-julio habra que ver donde ha llegado el precio de iota y valorar, mientras tanto hold


----------



## Integer (14 Abr 2022)

IOTA Staking for Assembly Continues


Keep Them Coming! TL;DR: IOTA staking for the Assembly network (ASMB tokens) continues at 3:00 pm CEST on Tuesday, the 19th of April, with a three-day pre-staking period. Token holders can then begin their staking period to receive staking rewards starting from the 22nd of April for 90




blog.iota.org


----------



## orbeo (14 Abr 2022)

Integer dijo:


> IOTA Staking for Assembly Continues
> 
> 
> Keep Them Coming! TL;DR: IOTA staking for the Assembly network (ASMB tokens) continues at 3:00 pm CEST on Tuesday, the 19th of April, with a three-day pre-staking period. Token holders can then begin their staking period to receive staking rewards starting from the 22nd of April for 90
> ...



Otra vez? Yo creo que lo hacen para tener a la gente enganchada y que no venda


----------



## El Anarquista (14 Abr 2022)

Me voy a ceñir únicamente a la gráfica.

No tiene pinta de que vaya a ninguna parte por ahora salvo al foso porque en cuanto a FUNDAMENTALES sigue sin ser una red descentralizada :-D... (los objetivos siguen a muy largo plazo, habrá tropecientas auditorías por medio, han saltado de la descentralización al staking, a los contratos inteligentes, nfts para darle "algo" a los holders pero siguen sin afrontar el problema principal, mañana pueden chapara todo si les apetece :-D... )... Si miramos 2021 tenemos que en el momento más eufórico, donde subía todo, el volumen no era gran cosa al lado de cosas como Shiba, Luna, Solana, Ada... En la segunda "oportunidad", en la segunda subida de btc no alcanzó tampoco los máximos de 2022... Si no hubo interés entonces, tras la acumulación pues ahora va a ser ya imposible. Tiene banderas rojas por todas partes...

Interés y manipulación es esto... (acumulación, propaganda, volumen, manipulación, subida de minoristas)... Podrá gustar Shiba o no gustar pero éste sí es un ejemplo de gráfica interesante, de acumulación, de interés del mercado... En cambio IOTA con 69 millones de volumen, con un volumen máximo que nunca ha sido gran cosa en 2021 no invita a entrar incluso si alguien plantea un buen escenario para btc... Porque incluso ahí el interés del mercado, el volumen seguiría siendo muy bajo al lado de otras alts.


----------



## Suburban2 (14 Abr 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Hoy no, mañana.
> 
> Quién sabe ande está The Coordicidio...?



Si alguien sabe de sus movimientos o posible paradero y puede dar esa informacion, llamen por favor al numero gratuito habilitado....


----------



## El Anarquista (14 Abr 2022)

Por más que se pongan con si las defi, si los nfts, si exchanges descentralizados a día de hoy sigue sin existir una red IOTA independiente de la fundación :-D Y estamos a 2022 desde finales de 2017... Es decir, a día de hoy cualquiera puede utilizar la red de bitcoin y no hay manera de chaparla, en cambio con IOTA está todo en un laboratorio experimental, un entorno seguro :-D... Con lo cual no sé como esperan que suba el precio :-D... La standarización también está a años de distancia...

Lo que valdría una millonada sería esa red que decían: escalable, sin fees, sin minería pero no está por ningún lado ... A IOTA le ha pasado como al pastor que hacía bromas con la llegada del lobo.


----------



## Azkenchack (14 Abr 2022)

En el momento que sales del top50, la historia se acaba...es como cuando un equipo de primera division desciende a segunda...a partir de ahí, mas cerca de tercera que de primera....


----------



## Locoderemate (15 Abr 2022)

He aguantado 1 año con iota. los de la FI habian prometido que ya hoy disfrutariamos del coordicidio. Ni de lejos, parece ser.

Me gustan sus promesas, xo de momento son eso. Me quedare algo y regresare en un tiempo.


----------



## pep007 (15 Abr 2022)

A veces parece que en la iota org los hay que no se enteran de nada.
Informaticos al fin.
Tan dificil es de entender que una wallet firefly mobile es el paso prioritario, y dejarse de pijadas y aplicaciones chulisimas, por que yo soy mejor informatico que tu.
La firefly para movil es necearia para alcanzar volumen transaccional y poder asegurar la descentralizacion mediante el coordicidio.
Todo lo demas esta muy bien, pero ya llegara, incluso sin iotaorg.
Ahora lo fundamental eses cumplir con el trilema, y para descentralizar necesitan una wallet tipo trinity pero segura.
Parece mentira que estos p informaticos no lo vean.
Ahora se ponen a pedir sopas ante el clamor general:









Web3 App Developer - Firefly $70k - $140k at IOTA Foundation


<p><strong>App Developer - Firefly</strong></p> <p><strong>Our Mission</strong></p> <p>The IOTA Foundation s mission is to drive the development an




web3.career





Un poco tarde no, mamones?

Bueno, al menos pagan bien...


----------



## Integer (16 Abr 2022)

pep007 dijo:


> A veces parece que en la iota org los hay que no se enteran de nada.
> Informaticos al fin.
> Tan dificil es de entender que una wallet firefly mobile es el paso prioritario, y dejarse de pijadas y aplicaciones chulisimas, por que yo soy mejor informatico que tu.
> La firefly para movil es necearia para alcanzar volumen transaccional y poder asegurar la descentralizacion mediante el coordicidio.
> ...



Pues mira que yo no estoy de acuerdo.

Una wallet móvil no la veo para nada prioritaria, atendiendo a que no se utiliza iota ahora mismo masivamente.

De todas formas, y siendo justos, hace unos años la IF trabajaba en dos o tres frentes. Ahora tienen muchos más. La cosa avanza, pero estamos recuperando el tiempo perdido en cagadas supinas, también hay que decirlo.

Ahora mismo se está construyendo un ecosistema entero con vistas a integrarlo en una red cuyo diseño no está acabado.

Ojo, que no es moco de pavo. Hay que tener las cosas muy claras para hacer algo así.


----------



## Locoderemate (16 Abr 2022)

pep007 dijo:


> A veces parece que en la iota org los hay que no se enteran de nada.
> Informaticos al fin.
> Tan dificil es de entender que una wallet firefly mobile es el paso prioritario, y dejarse de pijadas y aplicaciones chulisimas, por que yo soy mejor informatico que tu.
> La firefly para movil es necearia para alcanzar volumen transaccional y poder asegurar la descentralizacion mediante el coordicidio.
> ...



Hay mucho progre flipado en iota. Por ejemplo, entras en la web y lo primero q se te aparece es una negra. Joder, cuantas negras estan interesadas en iota!?!? Es ese su target?

Hagamos numeros. En if dicen que tienen 180 personas contratadas. Supongamos q 100 sean programores y que cada uno escribe 10 lineas de codigo al dia. En dos meses tienes 40.000 lineas de codigo sin despeinarte.

De todas formas, es cierto, da la sensacion que if se retraso 1-2 años por los pollos que tuvo y que no solucionaron, tomando un rumbo mas o menos claro (aunque ya lo han cambiado de año pasado a este y por ello me salgo en una parte), hasta echar al david ruso ese.

En cualquier caso, es una ventaja para todos q iota no este lista. Nos permite ir acumulando poco a poco.pq hay que tener en cuenta q el ecosistema esta creciendo y en cualquier mes, igual en un año, explota.

Yo sigo con una parte de mi capital en iota, xo ahora mismo el mercado le con el viento en contra. Hay que buscar lo que los griegos llamaban kairos


----------



## RuiKi84 (16 Abr 2022)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Santa paciencia con Iota.
> Decenas de ALTS volando desde hace días/semanas.
> Algunas como Luna, Waves pasando incluso sus ATH.
> Y esta estampita no es capaz de ponerse tan sólo en 2 dólares.



Liquidé todas mis iotas hace un año gracias en parte a tus mensajes pesimistas.
En aquel momento ya hablabas de Terra o Solana como gran inversión


Recuerdo que algunos foreros recriminaban tu actitud y según tus quejas te recomendaban cambiarte (con cierto sarcasmo) espero que así lo hicieras, el tiempo te ha dado la razón.

Precios de hace un año :

Terra 15 USD

Solana 25 USD

Iota 2,3 USD -70%





iota es una puta castaña.

Muchos fundamentales, muchas promesas (incumplidas) y una gran comunidad de atrapados.

Aquí lo que interesa es ganar pasta. Lo demás está bien saberlo, pero es secundario.


----------



## cholesfer (16 Abr 2022)

Antes de implementar la Internet Of Things hay que eliminar a los goyims.

El que esté vivo en el 2030 igual puede vender iotas a 1.71 o a 2.33.

Suerte.


----------



## Azkenchack (16 Abr 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> ...Hagamos numeros. En if dicen que tienen 180 personas contratadas. Supongamos q 100 sean programores y que cada uno escribe 10 lineas de codigo al dia. En dos meses tienes 40.000 lineas de codigo sin despeinarte....



180 putos vagos y caraduras....de ahí, me sobran 170.
En 5 años han vivido y siguen viviendo de la "sopa boba".
En la IF no hay nadie con liderazgo ni con cojones de dar un manotazo sobre la mesa y empezar a desembarazarse de lastre.


Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pep007 (16 Abr 2022)

Integer dijo:


> Pues mira que yo no estoy de acuerdo.
> 
> Una wallet móvil no la veo para nada prioritaria, atendiendo a que no se utiliza iota ahora mismo masivamente.
> 
> ...



Lo siento, pero no estoy de acuerdo contigo.
Hay que dar prioridades. En el mundo austriaco el primero que llega tiene ventaja.
El bitcoin sera el proxi del oro, pero el iota puede ser mucho mas peligroso, puede ser el proxi de la plata.
Y para ello basico que circule, y que circule ya.
Y para circular necesita la wallet para moviles y tabletas. En los paises mas pobres y con peor fiat, nomalmente no tinen Pcs sino moviles y tabletas, y esos paises seran los primeros en adoptarlos.
Si tu crypto sirve como dinero. (Portable).

De todas las demas virguerias no hace falta ni preocuparse, el mercado ya proveera.

Shatoshi tenia mucho mas claro el daño que intentaba hacer. Que era importante. Los pasos a seguir.

Esta pandilla de informaticos de iota a veces tengo la sensacin de que no sben lo que se llevan entre manos, monetariamente hablando, no dudo de su valia informatica, pero deberian leer a Menger


----------



## pep007 (16 Abr 2022)

A veces pienso si no lo estaran retrasando a proposito para pasar el control a la UE...


----------



## Locoderemate (16 Abr 2022)

pep007 dijo:


> Lo siento, pero no estoy de acuerdo contigo.
> Hay que dar prioridades. En el mundo austriaco el primero que llega tiene ventaja.
> El bitcoin sera el proxi del oro, pero el iota puede ser mucho mas peligroso, puede ser el proxi de la plata.
> Y para ello basico que circule, y que circule ya.
> ...



Hay el tanglepay para mobiles creado x unos asiaticos. no esta auditado pero lleva algunos meses y dicen que va bien. Tb hace staking


----------



## Locoderemate (16 Abr 2022)

Aqui esta el link a tanglepay







TanglePay | An IOTA wallet to manage and use your IOTA token securely.


TanglePay IOTA wallet - We provide a secure IOTA wallet on your mobile and browser and a gateway to IOTA Ecosystem.




tanglepay.com


----------



## pep007 (16 Abr 2022)

Seria mejor una oficial, pero bueno para calderilla puede valer..., la probare.

Ahora a descentralizar.

Si no se dan prisa alguien puede crear un iota paralelo. Y tengo la sensacion de que tangle gratuito solo cabe uno.


----------



## DEREC (16 Abr 2022)

Os lo vengo avisando año tras año, pero seguis sin entrar en razon y eso os está costando dinero.

No hay más que ver la actitud de los devs para ver que todo es un SCAM. Eternas promesas de descentralizacion que nunca llegan y mientras tanto despistar a los pringados con la tecnologia de moda del momento.

Para ir a lo seguro, lo unico que tiene valor real: BITCOIN.

Para especular y ganar dinero (o perder): la ShibaCoin de turno.

IOTA no vale ni para una cosa ni para otra.


----------



## pep007 (16 Abr 2022)

Pero reconoceras Derec, que la idea era buena...

Oigan, da gusto discutir aqui con personas normales, y no hinchas partidistas como el monster en 2017

Gracias.


----------



## zeng (16 Abr 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> Os lo vengo avisando año tras año, pero seguis sin entrar en razon y eso os está costando dinero.
> 
> No hay más que ver la actitud de los devs para ver que todo es un SCAM. Eternas promesas de descentralizacion que nunca llegan y mientras tanto despistar a los pringados con la tecnologia de moda del momento.
> 
> ...



Bitcoin es un muy buen candidato a reserva de valor, que no es poco, y ya. Y es lo que recoge su precio. 

Iota es un moonshot con potencial de ir mucho más allá, incluso habilitar nuevos modelos de negocio (y potencial para quedarse en una idea imposible de ejecutar) y es lo que también recoge su precio.

Podrían complementarse perfectamente, nunca he comprado el rollo de que todo lo que no sea BTC es un timo.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DEREC (16 Abr 2022)

zeng dijo:


> Bitcoin es un muy buen candidato a reserva de valor, que no es poco, y ya. Y es lo que recoge su precio.
> 
> Iota es un moonshot con potencial de ir mucho más allá, incluso habilitar nuevos modelos de negocio (y potencial para quedarse en una idea imposible de ejecutar) y es lo que también recoge su precio.
> 
> ...



Es que la reserva de valor lo es todo. ¿Quien va a querer tokens que se devaluan en el tiempo?

Todo lo demas se puede construir encima de eso. No hay nada que se pueda hacer en IOTA (o cualquier otra) que no se pueda hacer en BItcoin. Y si hay algo que no se pueda hacer es a cambio de una seguridad-descentralizacion mucho peor. Y yo no cambio funcionalidad por seguridad, para eso ya teniamos Paypal hace 20 años.


----------



## pep007 (16 Abr 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> Es que la reserva de valor lo es todo. ¿Quien va a querer tokens que se devaluan en el tiempo?
> 
> Todo lo demas se puede construir encima de eso. No hay nada que se pueda hacer en IOTA (o cualquier otra) que no se pueda hacer en BItcoin. Y si hay algo que no se pueda hacer es a cambio de una seguridad-descentralizacion mucho peor. Y yo no cambio funcionalidad por seguridad, para eso ya teniamos Paypal hace 20 años.



Yo antes tambien pensaba que la reserva de valor lo era todo. 
Estaba equivocado.
Ser reserva de valor es condicion necesaria, pero no hace falta que sea eterna, mira el fiat...
Ahora creo que lo mas importante es la utilidad, el servicio que presta la moneda para el intercambio.


----------



## Locoderemate (16 Abr 2022)

Me huelo que el coordicidio no sera hasta finales 2023principios 2024 x varias razones. De hecho hace 3 dias Hans confirmo q no lo veremos en 2022. 

Mientras tanto intentaran darle funcionalidad a iota con shimmer y assembly. Pero tienen el mercado en contra: Despues de verano podria venir invierno crypto. Btc a 10-20k durante año o dos años hasta el siguiente halving.

Id acumulando mientras sacais pasta en otras


----------



## cholesfer (16 Abr 2022)

Hay actualización de Firefly. Habéis notado alguna novedad? Yo tampoco.


----------



## Bye Felicia (16 Abr 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Esto cada vez me empieza a recordar más a Maidsafe. espero equivocarme



lo cualo?


----------



## pep007 (17 Abr 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Hay actualización de Firefly. Habéis notado alguna novedad? Yo tampoco.



Mas colorines...!!


----------



## zeng (17 Abr 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> Es que la reserva de valor lo es todo. ¿Quien va a querer tokens que se devaluan en el tiempo?
> 
> Todo lo demas se puede construir encima de eso. No hay nada que se pueda hacer en IOTA (o cualquier otra) que no se pueda hacer en BItcoin. Y si hay algo que no se pueda hacer es a cambio de una seguridad-descentralizacion mucho peor. Y yo no cambio funcionalidad por seguridad, para eso ya teniamos Paypal hace 20 años.



Quién? Te respondo: la gente que quiera PAGAR con ellos. Y no tiene porqué devaluarse, podría apreciarse si su uso se extiende y su demanda crece.

PayPal que yo sepa no tiene planes de descentralizarse.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (17 Abr 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Me huelo que el coordicidio no sera hasta finales 2023principios 2024 x varias razones. De hecho hace 3 dias Hans confirmo q no lo veremos en 2022.
> 
> Mientras tanto intentaran darle funcionalidad a iota con shimmer y assembly. Pero tienen el mercado en contra: Despues de verano podria venir invierno crypto. Btc a 10-20k durante año o dos años hasta el siguiente halving.
> 
> Id acumulando mientras sacais pasta en otras



El tal coordicidio no va a ocurrir. De ser posible ya lo habrían hecho.


----------



## Registrador (17 Abr 2022)

orbeo dijo:


> El tal coordicidio no va a ocurrir. De ser posible ya lo habrían hecho.



Iota necesita un coordinador porque al ser una red sin comisiones, cualquiera puede spamear la red y dejarla inoperativa y como se niegan a ponerle comisiones (y aceptar que estaban equivocados) no va a haber coordonicido, mientras tanto están alargando el chiringuito lo más posible y a ver si con alguna de las shitcoins q están creando suena la flauta.


----------



## Locoderemate (17 Abr 2022)

Registrador dijo:


> Iota necesita un coordinador porque al ser una red sin comisiones, cualquiera puede spamear la red y dejarla inoperativa y como se niegan a ponerle comisiones (y aceptar que estaban equivocados) no va a haber coordonicido, mientras tanto están alargando el chiringuito lo más posible y a ver si con alguna de las shitcoins q están creando suena la flauta.



Les doy el beneficio de la duda, pero me aparto e ire siguiendo su evolucion.


----------



## bevi (17 Abr 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Hay actualización de Firefly. Habéis notado alguna novedad? Yo tampoco.



A partir del dia 19 de abril estará disponible la nueva version 1.5 con la que podras volver a hacer staking de shimmer y assembly.

Por lo que a mi respecta, creo que iota, junto con sus redes paralelas para pruebas, shimmer y su red para contratos inteligentes, assembly, tienen un gran potencial. Pero como todo en la vida, los proyectos importantes cuestan, tiempo y dinero.

Yo continuo comprando iotas, espero un buen retorno de aquí a medio plazo.

Saludos


----------



## Tito Pulo (18 Abr 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Me huelo que el coordicidio no sera hasta finales 2023principios 2024 x varias razones. De hecho hace 3 dias Hans confirmo q no lo veremos en 2022.
> 
> Mientras tanto intentaran darle funcionalidad a iota con shimmer y assembly. Pero tienen el mercado en contra: Despues de verano podria venir invierno crypto. Btc a 10-20k durante año o dos años hasta el siguiente halving.
> 
> Id acumulando mientras sacais pasta en otras



Pues si después de verano es cuando llega el cryptoinvierno, y ahora estamos en 0,6....quizá veamos a Iota en 0,1 o menos con BTC a esos precios.
Buen panorama tenemos.


----------



## Tito Pulo (18 Abr 2022)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> Liquidé todas mis iotas hace un año gracias en parte a tus mensajes pesimistas.
> En aquel momento ya hablabas de Terra o Solana como gran inversión
> 
> 
> ...



Pues yo como muchísimos Holder de IOTA continuamos sin vender, esperando esa reacción ,ese avance que nunca llega..

La estamos cagando y lo sé.

Me alegro si algunos d mis comentarios sirvieron para que salieras vivo de esta tortura de inversión llamada IOTA.

Para devolvernos de alguna manera los malos ratos que nos ha hecho pasar este proyecto desde hace ya cinco años debería de multiplicar por mucho.. al menos así lo veo yo


----------



## orbeo (18 Abr 2022)

bevi dijo:


> A partir del dia 19 de abril estará disponible la nueva version 1.5 con la que podras volver a hacer staking de shimmer y assembly.
> 
> Por lo que a mi respecta, creo que iota, junto con sus redes paralelas para pruebas, shimmer y su red para contratos inteligentes, assembly, tienen un gran potencial. Pero como todo en la vida, los proyectos importantes cuestan, tiempo y dinero.
> 
> ...



Y cuanto ves razonable esperar? Porque en 5 años han sacado 2 wallets que el anterior de Trinity mejor no contarlo.


----------



## cholesfer (18 Abr 2022)

Del holder al hater solo hay un paso, yo ya lo dí.


----------



## orbeo (19 Abr 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Del holder al hater solo hay un paso, yo ya lo dí.



Uff yo odio a Iota con todas mis fuerzas.


----------



## cholesfer (19 Abr 2022)

Heeemmm... Me han desaparecidos los shitmmers y los assembly de mi Firefly...

... What the duck? Alguien más?

Edit: Han aparecido al rato...iota y la If es El futuro. Vaya panda.

Edit2: Se supone q hoy día 19 se actualizaba Firefly a versión 1.5 para empezar a hacer pre stake de assembly... Nada de nada. En fin.


----------



## Forcopula (19 Abr 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Heeemmm... Me han desaparecidos los shitmmers y los assembly de mi Firefly...
> 
> ... What the duck? Alguien más?
> 
> ...



Hasta las 15h en principio no hay actualización.


----------



## Azkenchack (19 Abr 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Del holder al hater solo hay un paso, yo ya lo dí.



Conozco a más de uno que tras romper con su novia la odiaba a muerte....y a mas de dos que se volvieron a enrollar....

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Integer (19 Abr 2022)

Ya podéis descargar la 1.5 y pre-stakear.

Las recompensas estimadas están mal calculadas, se han dejado el multiplicador antiguo. Serán la mitad, más o menos.

Lo arreglarán en la versión 1.5.1


----------



## Registrador (19 Abr 2022)

Integer dijo:


> Ya podéis descargar la 1.5 y pre-stakear.
> 
> Las recompensas estimadas están mal calculadas, se han dejado el multiplicador antiguo. Serán la mitad, más o menos.
> 
> Lo arreglarán en la versión 1.5.1



Chapuza sobre chapuza


----------



## khalil (19 Abr 2022)

Registrador dijo:


> Chapuza sobre chapuza



se pone en prestaking solo las iotas, por el momento, los *Assembly* son para mas adelante verdad?


----------



## Frank_Frank (19 Abr 2022)

Bueno, he mirado y aún me quedaban unas cuantas iotas que olvidé vender y al precio al que está ahora no lo voy a hacer, así que las he puesto en staking a la espera de que lo que generen valga entre cero y nada (justo lo que vale lo que nos dieron ya) 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Abr 2022)

Menos mal q vendi


----------



## orbeo (20 Abr 2022)

Ale ya he puesto lo que me queda ahí a pre-stalkear para que dentro de dos días la mierda esa que no vale para nada siga aumentando el número para nada que guay todo oiga.


----------



## zeng (20 Abr 2022)

Viendo este hilo, me sorprende que haya gente invertida en iota sin convencimiento ninguno y echando pestes del proyecto.. que por supuesto cada uno es libre de expresarse libremente, pero yo al menos jamás invertiría en algo en lo que no creo que merezca la pena el riesgo/beneficio y si por lo que sea me deja de convencer vendo y ya está.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (21 Abr 2022)

zeng dijo:


> Viendo este hilo, me sorprende que haya gente invertida en iota sin convencimiento ninguno y echando pestes del proyecto.. que por supuesto cada uno es libre de expresarse libremente, pero yo al menos jamás invertiría en algo en lo que no creo que merezca la pena el riesgo/beneficio y si por lo que sea me deja de convencer vendo y ya está.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 8 mediante Tapatalk




Bueno yo ya voy a empezar a gastarlas poco a poco


----------



## Ircapo (24 Abr 2022)

Are Crypto-Assets Different? Ensuring Proportionality and Technological Neutrality in the AML Standards of the EU - INATBA International Association for Trusted Blockchain Applications


The initial text of TFOFR, introduced by the European Commission, ensured Proportionality and Technological Neutrality. However, concerns over the suggestions coming from the European Parliament and the Council caused significant market unrest and dissatisfaction. According to many market...




inatba.org













Asamblea Nacional de Panamá aprueba propuesta de Ley Bitcoin


El proyecto aprobado este 21 de abril, en una primera discusión, nace de la unión de dos propuestas que presentadas ante el parlamento el año pasado.




www.criptonoticias.com




Propone la admisión de bitcoin y otras criptomonedas como medio de pago en todo el territorio panameño. Se mencionan en específico la criptomoneda de Ethereum, ether (ETH), además de XRP, litecoin (LTC), XDC Network (XDC), elrond (EGLD),stellar (XLM), IOTA y Algorand (ALGO).


----------



## pep007 (25 Abr 2022)

Bueno, sigamos cargando...


----------



## pep007 (25 Abr 2022)

Suburban2 dijo:


> Siiigue bajando...Toooma flan danone, no pares, no pares...



Si, todo es estar convencido de lo que haces o no.
La idea de iota me parece estupenda creo que en el futuro superara al bitcoin.
y el asembly al ethereum.

Tal vez fracase todo y se vaya al mier coles.

Pero la idea era buena.


----------



## su IGWT (26 Abr 2022)

Hola, alguien me puede indicar que tengo que hacer ahora para hacer el pre stalkin o lo que sea… estoy en el firefly y no veo donde he de actualizar para poder hacer lo que sea que se pueda hacer ahora. Gracias


----------



## ChosLive (26 Abr 2022)

pep007 dijo:


> creo que en el futuro superara al bitcoin



Jajajaja


----------



## onlycw (26 Abr 2022)

A base de stalkear Iota vamos a hacernos millonarios asintomáticos.


----------



## Integer (26 Abr 2022)

su IGWT dijo:


> Hola, alguien me puede indicar que tengo que hacer ahora para hacer el pre stalkin o lo que sea… estoy en el firefly y no veo donde he de actualizar para poder hacer lo que sea que se pueda hacer ahora. Gracias



Actualiza firefly a 1.5.1 y ve a la zona de staking (en la barra lateral izquierda).


----------



## El Anarquista (26 Abr 2022)

pep007 dijo:


> Si, todo es estar convencido de lo que haces o no.
> La idea de iota me parece estupenda creo que en el futuro superara al bitcoin.
> y el asembly al ethereum.
> 
> ...



La idea era buena y valía más que bitcoin pero la tecnología no funciona :-D... Con lo cual no vale nada... Esto es como hablar de ideas que ha habido de armas o aviones y después encontrarse con problemas que no se esperaban y resulta que nunca se han podido materializar, con lo cual "la idea era buena" pero el armamento existente y funcional sigue siendo el mejor, lo otro no son más que eso: ideas.

Realmente además hay más ejemplos de este tipo: no siempre más complejo es mejor, bitcoin es "simple" en relación a otros protocolos, pero otros protocolos precisamente tienen muchos más puntos para tener errores... Mientras IOTA no funcione es puro humo.

Yo además de hecho cuando compré en 2017 pensaba que IOTA era un protocolo terminado y simplemente había que pulir ciertos detalles sin importancia :-D... Pero no, estás comprando un token de algo que no está construido en al menos sus pilares fundamentales, en unos principios de funcionamiento básicos sobre los que girar...


----------



## Bye Felicia (26 Abr 2022)

ChosLive dijo:


> Jajajaja



cito para la posteridad, reirme yo.


----------



## Tito Pulo (26 Abr 2022)

pep007 dijo:


> Si, todo es estar convencido de lo que haces o no.
> La idea de iota me parece estupenda creo que en el futuro superara al bitcoin.
> y el asembly al ethereum.
> 
> ...



El tema está en cuando hablamos de futuro , hablamos de años ?
De décadas?
De siglos?


----------



## paketazo (26 Abr 2022)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> El tema está en cuando hablamos de futuro , hablamos de años ?
> De décadas?
> De siglos?



EL problema es que los developers, la infraestructura, la publicidad, marketing... tiene un costo, y a día de hoy, los recursos de IOTA son limitados.

Si el cash se termina sin haber alcanzado hitos muy relevantes, el proyecto tendrá que emitir más IOTA diluyendo lo que hay, o no emitir más IOTA y vivir de la caridad.

Nadia trabaja eternamente gratis.

Un saludo y suerte.


----------



## cholesfer (26 Abr 2022)

Te metes hace unos días en Firefly... Te sale a 0 todo.

Te metes hoy para ver como va el Staking... Te sale 0.

TotalShit.


----------



## El Anarquista (26 Abr 2022)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> El tema está en cuando hablamos de futuro , hablamos de años ?
> De décadas?
> De siglos?



En un universo paralelo CFB se llevó un golpe en la cabeza y resolvió el trilema, en el nuestro la fundación IOTA se disuelve y Hans acaba de reponedor en un Mercadona y Dominik de doblador aleman de Milhouse.

IOTA puede que vuelva a brillar pero más adelante: AÑOS...

A esto añadir que la gráfica de BTC empieza a pintar a un crash en breve, parecido al que hubo en los 50k.


----------



## orbeo (26 Abr 2022)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> El tema está en cuando hablamos de futuro , hablamos de años ?
> De décadas?
> De siglos?



Ya dijeron que milenios.


----------



## Integer (27 Abr 2022)

No


cholesfer dijo:


> Te metes hace unos días en Firefly... Te sale a 0 todo.
> 
> Te metes hoy para ver como va el Staking... Te sale 0.
> 
> TotalShit.



Es tu caso?


----------



## hakuna_matata (27 Abr 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> EL problema es que los developers, la infraestructura, la publicidad, marketing... tiene un costo, y a día de hoy, los recursos de IOTA son limitados.
> 
> Si el cash se termina sin haber alcanzado hitos muy relevantes, el proyecto tendrá que emitir más IOTA diluyendo lo que hay, o no emitir más IOTA y vivir de la caridad.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que Shimmer y Assembly van a ser una buena fuente de financiacion.


----------



## Cakau (27 Abr 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Te metes hace unos días en Firefly... Te sale a 0 todo.
> 
> Te metes hoy para ver como va el Staking... Te sale 0.
> 
> TotalShit.



Prueba con el Balance Finder en Advanced Settings de Firefly. Le puedes dar varias veces hasta que te aparezca el saldo correctamente.


----------



## Integer (29 Abr 2022)

Se está poniendo a tiro cargar algo en 0,42


----------



## su IGWT (29 Abr 2022)

A ver he actualizado l version pero no consigo poner en stakin nada, mendice q el staking ya se ha realizado. La pregunta es un vez has puesto las iotas a que te den shimers y assambleys por 90 dias, se puede hacer algo mas con las iotas o las mierdas estas? O ahora toca esperar? 
como veis me entero de bien poco…


----------



## McFly (29 Abr 2022)

Estoy hasta los huevos de iota
Metí 11000$ y ahora tengo la mitad. La paciencia se me está agotando con esta shitcoin


----------



## Registrador (30 Abr 2022)

McFly dijo:


> Estoy hasta los huevos de iota
> Metí 11000$ y ahora tengo la mitad. La paciencia se me está agotando con esta shitcoin



Sunk cost fallacy


----------



## Azkenchack (30 Abr 2022)

Registrador dijo:


> Sunk cost fallacy



La facia del costo hundido describe nuestra tendencia a continuar persiguiendo un esfuerzo con el que ya nos hemos comprometido en términos de invertir dinero, tiempo o esfuerzo en él, incluso si esos costos no son recuperables.
La falacia del costo hundido ocurre porque nuestras emociones a menudo nos hacen desviarnos de las decisiones racionales. Abandonar un esfuerzo después de comprometerse con él e invertir recursos en él es probable que cause sentimientos negativos de culpa y despilfarro. Dado que queremos evitar sentimientos negativos de pérdida, es probable que sigamos adelante con una decisión en la que hemos invertido, incluso si no es lo mejor para nosotros.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Azkenchack (30 Abr 2022)

Yo creo que ocurre con todas las criptos.....metes un dinero y si no te sales a tiempo, pierdes
Y cuando estás en pérdidas, sigues invirtiendo en la misma cripto pensando que vas a minimizar las pérdidas y te recuperarás antes.
Por eso, desde hace mucho tiempo, ya no le meto ni un euro a IOTA

Los que sacan pasta con las criptos, lo tienen claro: entro, hago un x5 y me salgo. Y ahora busco otra cripto, entro, hago otro x5 y salgo.

Casi todas las criptos están muertas...todas las nuevas criptos tienen una caducidad....y hay que salirse antes de que caduquen.
Y la mayoria de las viejas criptos o están caducadas o a punto de caducar.

Es como haberse gastado 1000€ en yogures y tras un mes en la nevera, el 90% están caducados.
¿Que haces? Pues tirarlos porque no te los vas a comer.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## easyridergs (30 Abr 2022)

A IOTA había que entrarle cuando avisamos sobre los 10 céntimos y olvidarse de ella. Ninguna cripto a día de hoy sirve para nada más que para hacer trading. BTC está atrapado con el Tether al igual que todo el resto, IOTA incluida. 

Por otro lado, IOTA es la única que realmente está intentando crear una base que sirva para algo más que especular.

Aunque no lo parezca estamos más cerca que nunca, vamos quemando etapas, solucionado problemas, estudiando nuevas propiedades del multiverso, hasta que un día, por fin, llegaremos a tener ese protocolo funcional y descentralizado que tanto deseamos.


----------



## El Anarquista (30 Abr 2022)

IOTA se va a poder recomprar a precio de derribo porque no hay nada que frene ahora mismo la caída a nivel de fundamentales. Igual que se podrá comprar HBAR, Fantom, ada, shiba y otras tantas :-D... He estado mirando gráficas hoy por la mañana, todas tienen una pinta horrible. Si a esto sumamos que a nivel macro pintan bastos.


----------



## El Anarquista (30 Abr 2022)

McFly dijo:


> Estoy hasta los huevos de iota
> Metí 11000$ y ahora tengo la mitad. La paciencia se me está agotando con esta shitcoin



Pues más que puedes perder... Si IOTA bajó en 2018 de 5,50 a 0,25 dólares y su máximo en 2021 ha sido de 2,60 haz cálculos si btc está un año bajista... Con una caída similar iota no es que bajase hasta 0,25, es que caería más...


----------



## El Anarquista (30 Abr 2022)

Solo con ver esta gráfica ya es suficiente para comprender que lo que se viene es más y más basura en el mercado cripto... Estas gráficas con semejante caída en la inmensa mayoría de los casos nunca levantan cabeza, están rebotando y cayendo todo el rato :-D... Pues así las que quieras...


----------



## easyridergs (1 May 2022)

El mayor problema de las criptos, de todas ellas, es el Tether. Independiente de lo que pueda haber de fundamentales detrás de ellas, su valoración se basa en la estafa ponzi que representa Tether. Así, o te dedicas a surfear sin miramiento alguno por los fundamentales, o te dedicas a comprar en el guano más absoluto si crees en el proyecto.


----------



## batone79 (1 May 2022)

IOTA desde los 1,59$ de Noviembre pasado hace 6 meses y a día de hoy 0,54$ ha perdido 2/3 un -66%.
Es decir para poder recuperar esos 1'59$ va a tener que multiplicar su valor x3 y no está el mundo en condiciones de facilitarle esa opción.
Por lo que yo veo esto muy mal, es posible verla en 0'25$ 
Venga suerte y hasta luego!


----------



## cholesfer (1 May 2022)

El logo chavales, hay que confiar en el logo de la bestia.


----------



## Locoderemate (2 May 2022)

batone79 dijo:


> IOTA desde los 1,59$ de Noviembre pasado hace 6 meses y a día de hoy 0,54$ ha perdido 2/3 un -66%.
> Es decir para poder recuperar esos 1'59$ va a tener que multiplicar su valor x3 y no está el mundo en condiciones de facilitarle esa opción.
> Por lo que yo veo esto muy mal, es posible verla en 0'25$
> Venga suerte y hasta luego!



O menos


----------



## batone79 (2 May 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> O menos



Pues sí, ya que actualmente IOTA a 0'54$ tiene un mcap de 1500M, y ufff! mucho parece para cómo está el proyecto, 0'25$ supondría un Mcap de unos 700M que ya es bastante, claro está desde mi punto de vista de remero medio. 
NO se, espero equivocarme la verdad...


----------



## Locoderemate (2 May 2022)

batone79 dijo:


> Pues sí, ya que actualmente IOTA a 0'54$ tiene un mcap de 1500M, y ufff! mucho parece para cómo está el proyecto, 0'25$ supondría un Mcap de unos 700M que ya es bastante, claro está desde mi punto de vista de remero medio.
> NO se, espero equivocarme la verdad...



Creo q @easyridergs tiene razon. Eso depende del tether


----------



## Frank_Frank (3 May 2022)

batone79 dijo:


> IOTA desde los 1,59$ de Noviembre pasado hace 6 meses y a día de hoy 0,54$ ha perdido 2/3 un -66%.
> Es decir para poder recuperar esos 1'59$ va a tener que multiplicar su valor x3 y no está el mundo en condiciones de facilitarle esa opción.
> Por lo que yo veo esto muy mal, es posible verla en 0'25$
> Venga suerte y hasta luego!



Camino va de ello 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## El Anarquista (3 May 2022)

Yo encantando con IOTA, encantado con la bajada tras haber salido para comprar a precio de derribo si veo una caída bien gorda... Si vuelve a 10 centimos y veo que los adas, solanas, criptochuchos están a cuatro pesetas habrá que volver a entrar.

Tiene que llegar a 8, 9 centavos para igualar la caída de 2018...


----------



## Arctic (4 May 2022)

729 páginas. Es asombroso. 

Pero ninguno habéis entrado a la página favorita de todo shitcoiner, coinmarketcap, y habéis mirado esta joya en términos de BTC? Esperáis que la tendencia revierta por arte de magia? Que de repente el mundo entienda que IOTA es la respuesta? No es más fácil asumir el error, salir de este estercolero y estar en BTC como las personas que saben sumar y restar? 

No penséis que sois un caso aislado, gente que se ha creído un genio hay mucha en este foro. Tixel y Keinur decían que Bitcoin Cash era el Bitcoin auténtico. Clapham pasó de BTC cuando valía unas centenas para comprar un Chevy para alquilar. Es normal creerse muy listo (no tanto como easyridergs, eso es un caso extremo) en algún momento, el problema es perseverar en el error durante 729 páginas. Mientras existan miles de criptomonedas, se está a tiempo de enmendar los errores pero eso no tardará en cambiar.


----------



## Tito Pulo (4 May 2022)

Está claro que el precio de Iota te da la razón.
Mucho futuro, muchos acuerdos, mucha tecnología, mucha innovación pero nadie quiere invertir en este proyecto.
Y eso debe de ser por algo.
Volumen ridículo desde siempre.
Precio, más débil con respecto a BTC imposible.
Número 60 en Coinmarketcap, que se dice pronto, a este paso en unas semanas estamos en el 100 como una buena shit.


----------



## Covid-8M (4 May 2022)

Arctic dijo:


> 729 páginas. Es asombroso.
> 
> Pero ninguno habéis entrado a la página favorita de todo shitcoiner, coinmarketcap, y habéis mirado esta joya en términos de BTC? Esperáis que la tendencia revierta por arte de magia? Que de repente el mundo entienda que IOTA es la respuesta? No es más fácil asumir el error, salir de este estercolero y estar en BTC como las personas que saben sumar y restar?
> 
> No penséis que sois un caso aislado, gente que se ha creído un genio hay mucha en este foro. Tixel y Keinur decían que Bitcoin Cash era el Bitcoin auténtico. Clapham pasó de BTC cuando valía unas centenas para comprar un Chevy para alquilar. Es normal creerse muy listo (no tanto como easyridergs, eso es un caso extremo) en algún momento, el problema es perseverar en el error durante 729 páginas. Mientras existan miles de criptomonedas, se está a tiempo de enmendar los errores pero eso no tardará en cambiar.



Asumir el error no es facil. Pero mas dificil es dejar una apuesta tan larga sin cubrir. Es como los que llevan años apostando en loteria a los mismos numeros y luego no pueden dejarlo por el miedo a quedarse fuera si llegan a tocar esos numeros algun dia. Psicofallos humanos


----------



## Locoderemate (4 May 2022)

Llegue el año pasado en el mundo crypto porque antes era mas pobre q las ratas y no tenia liquidez. E iluso de mi pensaba q el mundo crypto iba de holdear. 

Esto es un mercado y las cryptos deben ser tratadas como puras mercancias.

El mundo crypto tiene el ojo puesto en iota, pero solo el ojo. Si logran descentralizarla y que su ecosistema sea funcional entonces entrara pasta, sino no


----------



## Sr.Mojón (4 May 2022)

Arctic dijo:


> 729 páginas. Es asombroso.
> 
> Pero ninguno habéis entrado a la página favorita de todo shitcoiner, coinmarketcap, y habéis mirado esta joya en términos de BTC? Esperáis que la tendencia revierta por arte de magia? Que de repente el mundo entienda que IOTA es la respuesta? No es más fácil asumir el error, salir de este estercolero y estar en BTC como las personas que saben sumar y restar?
> 
> No penséis que sois un caso aislado, gente que se ha creído un genio hay mucha en este foro. Tixel y Keinur decían que Bitcoin Cash era el Bitcoin auténtico. Clapham pasó de BTC cuando valía unas centenas para comprar un Chevy para alquilar. Es normal creerse muy listo (no tanto como easyridergs, eso es un caso extremo) en algún momento, el problema es perseverar en el error durante 729 páginas. Mientras existan miles de criptomonedas, se está a tiempo de enmendar los errores pero eso no tardará en cambiar.



Ya desde las primeras páginas del hilo, cuando debatíamos sobre lo que se considera una flecha del tiempo, avisábamos de que esta criptomoneda era una estafa. Mínimo hará 3 ó 4 años ya. Y aquí siguen sin ni siquiera haber intentado eliminar el coordinador. Menudo puto chiste.

Y ninguno del hilo reune los cojones suficientes como para reconocer su error, cosa que casi todos hemos hecho ya alguna vez.

Yo mismo he reconocido alguna vez que me costó un horror darme cuenta al principio de las debilidades del PoS, que entré en NXT por ello y que salí sin pérdidas por puro milagro.


----------



## Parlakistan (4 May 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Ya desde las primeras páginas del hilo, cuando debatíamos sobre lo que se considera una flecha del tiempo, avisábamos de que esta criptomoneda era una estafa. Mínimo hará 3 ó 4 años ya. Y aquí siguen sin ni siquiera haber intentado eliminar el coordinador. Menudo puto chiste.
> 
> Y ninguno del hilo reune los cojones suficientes como para reconocer su error, cosa que casi todos hemos hecho ya alguna vez.
> 
> Yo mismo he reconocido alguna vez que me costó un horror darme cuenta al principio de las debilidades del PoS, que entré en NXT por ello y que salí sin pérdidas por puro milagro.



Usted tenía razón, esta gente de la IF son bastante mentirosillos, la forma de la que han salido Sonstebo y CFB es muy sospechosa, fingiendo una pelea. En mi opinión lo mejor que saben hacer los miembros de la IF es dumpear sus enormes bags, porque cumplir plazos establecidos no es lo suyo.

La idea era original y han sabido venderla bien, pero ninguna shitcoin va a sobrevivir a bitcoin.


----------



## kpik (5 May 2022)

Pues yo sinceramente veo que ultimamente están avanzando lograr los hitos. Veremos como avanza el año


----------



## StalkerTlön (5 May 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Ya desde las primeras páginas del hilo, cuando debatíamos sobre lo que se considera una flecha del tiempo, avisábamos de que esta criptomoneda era una estafa. Mínimo hará 3 ó 4 años ya. Y aquí siguen sin ni siquiera haber intentado eliminar el coordinador. Menudo puto chiste.
> 
> Y ninguno del hilo reune los cojones suficientes como para reconocer su error, cosa que casi todos hemos hecho ya alguna vez.
> 
> Yo mismo he reconocido alguna vez que me costó un horror darme cuenta al principio de las debilidades del PoS, que entré en NXT por ello y que salí sin pérdidas por puro milagro.



Desde luego el tiempo, hasta ahora, te ha dado la razón. La fundación no ha hecho más que mentir y no ha cumplido con lo establecido. El debate si el PoW, es el único posible que funciona bien, pues creo que está abierto, hasta ahora Bitcoin es paradigma de seguridad. 

Esto ya lo debatimos en su dia, si nos fijamos en la naturaleza, que es para mi el ejemplo más válido de funcionamiento de un sistema, desde mi punto de vista blockchain sería similar al funcionamiento del adn e iota al funcionamiento de una red neuronal, conviviendo ambos sistemas y siendo necesarios ambos en un ser desarrollado, como el ser humano. Obviamente en organismos más simples solo hay adn y funcionan y viven perfectamente bien.

La idea de Iota es arriesgada y su desarrollo hasta ahora un fracaso, pero eso no quiere decir que a futuro no tenga éxito Iota, u otra que desarrolle ideas similares.

En cuanto a inversión desde luego ha demostrado ser un estrepitoso fracaso y los miembros fundadores seguramente unos estafadores, y bien hubieran hecho los inversores en elegir la seguridad de Bitcoin, frente a la inversión de riesgo de Iota.

En todo caso tampoco sabemos como han sido y son las cosas detrás del telón y que se cuece de fondo en todo esto con los temas de la standarizacion del IoT. En Panamá ha sido elegida una de las 10 monedas legales junto a Bitcoin y Ethereum.


----------



## cholesfer (5 May 2022)

Vamos a ver...a día de hoy esto es una puta mierda.

Que estamos los pringados como yo con el ordenador encendido para que rule un nodo hornet y la cosa funcione, todo free of course, para que el gay dominiK y los drogatas aspergerianos de la IF sigan forrandose.

Si mantengo alguna esperanza es por el logo, punto. El número de la bestia ahí marcado.

Pero el coste de oportunidad es tremendo.

Mientras tanto me vanaglorio entre shitmmers y humoemblys.


----------



## Bye Felicia (5 May 2022)




----------



## Bob Page (5 May 2022)

Cada uno que haga lo que le salga del rabo con su dinero, pero salirse el año en que están empezando a lanzar cosas tangibles después de estar dentro cuatro años comiendo promesas de mierda y precios de derribo es absurdo.


----------



## orbeo (5 May 2022)

Pues por mi parte se acabó Iota después de 5 años. Me dejo un saldo para la tarjeta de Bitpanda para gastar en tonterías y el resto a BTC que es donde siempre debió estar.

Me dejo ahí los shimers y la otra mierda que nos han dado por si algún día suena la flauta y arreando. Bueno y porque ahora mismo nada se puede hacer con ellos.


----------



## El Anarquista (5 May 2022)

Bob Page dijo:


> Cada uno que haga lo que le salga del rabo con su dinero, pero salirse el año en que están empezando a lanzar cosas tangibles después de estar dentro cuatro años comiendo promesas de mierda y precios de derribo es absurdo.




Si posiblemente se va a poder comprar a precio de derribo, hagan o no hagan no hay nada en este contexto que impida que siga bajando... Si acaba tirada de precio se compran unos cuantos miles por si suena la flauta y vía...


----------



## easyridergs (6 May 2022)

La cotización de IOTA está en el guano, pero vamos, la de BTC está mejor, pero esos voceros que anunciaban BTC a 100k, o a un millón, pues no se Rick … está un poco lejos, no? Y ese ETH 2.0 que se iba a lanzar para ayer, coño, que tampoco llega … Oh, y ChainLink, el pelotazo de la década, parece que también esté malita.

Aquí lo que manda es el Tether, desde que lo inventaron no para de subir y subir, es una Ponzi de libro, una pasarela de Fiat, que en definitiva es el que a día de hoy vale, una pasarela de Fiat de las manos débiles a las fuertes.

Invertir en lo que creáis mientras esté en el guano, o mejor, tradear con tiento, pero meteros en la cabeza, aquí lo que manda es Tether, ni BTC, ni ETH, ni IOTA, ni leches, Tether es el amo.


----------



## Registrador (9 May 2022)

Iota en la posición 72 por marketcap y bajando:









Nomics: Crypto Market Caps - Prices, All-Time Highs, Charts


Real-time crypto market cap rankings, historical prices, charts, all-time highs, supply data & more for top cryptocurrencies like Bitcoin (BTC) & Ethereum (ETH).




nomics.com


----------



## Okjito (9 May 2022)

su IGWT dijo:


> Hola, alguien me puede indicar que tengo que hacer ahora para hacer el pre stalkin o lo que sea… estoy en el firefly y no veo donde he de actualizar para poder hacer lo que sea que se pueda hacer ahora. Gracias



jodo macho si no sabes hacer eso por ti mismo en una wallet que la han diseñado para subnormales a lo mejor eres carne de cañon e


----------



## su IGWT (9 May 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> jodo macho si no sabes hacer eso por ti mismo en una wallet que la han diseñado para subnormales a lo mejor eres carne de cañon e



He hecho el primer stalking ese de 90 dias pero ahora me pone q el stalking ya se ha relizado… mi pregunta es hay algo mas q hacer o ya esta? Si subnormal profunda soy por eso compre a 15ctm, sera eso de la suerte del tonto


----------



## Okjito (9 May 2022)

su IGWT dijo:


> He hecho el primer stalking ese de 90 dias pero ahora me pone q el stalking ya se ha relizado… mi pregunta es hay algo mas q hacer o ya esta? Si subnormal profunda soy por eso compre a 15ctm, sera eso de la suerte del tonto



Para empezar se dice Staking...no stalking. Basta tener la wallet actualizada y poner tus IOTAs en el staking. Ya ves, un procedimiento super jodido. Mi recomendación si compraste tan barato es que salgas por piernas


----------



## Integer (9 May 2022)

Integer dijo:


> Se está poniendo a tiro cargar algo en 0,42



Y aquí estamos, pero con dudas de si seguimos para abajo, que tiene toda la pinta.









Identity on the Edge


Introducing the Zebra-IOTA Edge SDK TL;DR: The Zebra-IOTA Edge Software Development Kit (SDK) is composed of different open source modules we call “enablers” and is used to build and test decentralized solutions leveraging IOTA. This blog post describes the first enabler open for public...




blog.iota.org












TangleSwap Joins the Assembly Ecosystem


To Boldly Go Where No DEX Has Gone BeforeAnother day, another stellar addition to the Assembly ecosystem. TangleSwap is ready for take-off as it enters the Assembly cosmos with their decentralized exchange (DEX), an open-source automated market maker (AMM) built to tackle the limitations of...




blog.assembly.sc












TangleSea joins the Assembly ecosystem


Diving into DeFi on AssemblyThe Assembly ecosystem is growing by the day, while the decentralized finance (DeFi) sector is undergoing exponential growth. That’s why we are especially pleased to welcome TangleSea’s decentralized exchange (DEX), the latest project to enjoy an early mover advantage...




blog.assembly.sc


----------



## su IGWT (9 May 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> Para empezar se dice Staking...no stalking. Basta tener la wallet actualizada y poner tus IOTAs en el staking. Ya ves, un procedimiento super jodido. Mi recomendación si compraste tan barato es que salgas por piernas



Vale gracias pues nada a esperar buenas noticias xd. Que va eso se queda ahi x si suena la flauta sino pues mira se ha intentado. Staking staking perdon xdd


----------



## Locoderemate (9 May 2022)

Tiene pinta q los mercados van a caer fuerte, x tanto arrastrara cryptos


----------



## khalil (9 May 2022)

Que os parece que IOTA pueda pasar a la fase siguiente de la EU Blockchain Pre-Commercial Procurement? Compite con una pedazo de empresa como en Orange









IOTA Selected for Phase 2 of the EU Blockchain Pre-Commercial Procurement


The Foundation Receives European Commission Support to Develop Innovations for the European Blockchain Services Infrastructure TL;DR: The IOTA Foundation has been selected as one of five contractors for the second phase 2A of the pre-commercial procurement that will be developing prototypes...




blog.iota.org





En Diciembre se supone que sabremos los que pase a la fase final..


----------



## Locoderemate (9 May 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> Yo encantando con IOTA, encantado con la bajada tras haber salido para comprar a precio de derribo si veo una caída bien gorda... Si vuelve a 10 centimos y veo que los adas, solanas, criptochuchos están a cuatro pesetas habrá que volver a entrar.
> 
> Tiene que llegar a 8, 9 centavos para igualar la caída de 2018...
> 
> ...



Tenias toda la razon con q se iba todo al guano. Me di cuenta hace 15 dias. Si, un poco tarde pero los suficiente para librarme d quedarme muy pillado. Ahora con liquidez esperar buenos precios... 

Quizas no tener prisa para sacar iota.2 e ir intentando ir paso a paso para tener listo un entorno potente para 2023 no haya sido tan mala opcion. Porque con los mercados derrumbandose .... Aqui no se salva nadie


----------



## El Anarquista (10 May 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Tenias toda la razon con q se iba todo al guano. Me di cuenta hace 15 dias. Si, un poco tarde pero los suficiente para librarme d quedarme muy pillado. Ahora con liquidez esperar buenos precios...
> 
> Quizas no tener prisa para sacar iota.2 e ir intentando ir paso a paso para tener listo un entorno potente para 2023 no haya sido tan mala opcion. Porque con los mercados derrumbandose .... Aqui no se salva nadie



Pintaba mal el mercado y pinta mal IOTA a nivel de desarrollo y dineros y gráfica... IOTA ya ha perdido la mayor parte de la confianza que tenía, ahora estaría bien meterle algo si acaba a céntavos por si se produce una alineación de los astros... Eso o esperar a que se forme algún suelo durmiente en alguna parte. Ahí al menos habría una cierta red de seguridad.


----------



## Registrador (10 May 2022)

khalil dijo:


> Que os parece que IOTA pueda pasar a la fase siguiente de la EU Blockchain Pre-Commercial Procurement? Compite con una pedazo de empresa como en Orange
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si se dedicaran a desarrollar su proyecto en vez de chupar pollas de burócratas de Bruselas y suplicar por paguitas les iría mucho mejor.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (10 May 2022)

Q basura...en fin...


----------



## Azkenchack (10 May 2022)

Registrador dijo:


> Si se dedicaran a desarrollar su proyecto en vez de chupar pollas de burócratas de Bruselas y suplicar por paguitas les iría mucho mejor.



Pues yo creo que ambas cosas deben ir de la mano.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Locoderemate (11 May 2022)

batone79 dijo:


> IOTA desde los 1,59$ de Noviembre pasado hace 6 meses y a día de hoy 0,54$ ha perdido 2/3 un -66%.
> Es decir para poder recuperar esos 1'59$ va a tener que multiplicar su valor x3 y no está el mundo en condiciones de facilitarle esa opción.
> Por lo que yo veo esto muy mal, es posible verla en 0'25$
> Venga suerte y hasta luego!



Cuanto ha perdido ya en una semana?

Los mercados estan petando y el dinero facil que los ha estado regando se evapora. La gente se refugia en el dolar... Curioso.


----------



## Locoderemate (11 May 2022)

easyridergs dijo:


> A IOTA había que entrarle cuando avisamos sobre los 10 céntimos y olvidarse de ella. Ninguna cripto a día de hoy sirve para nada más que para hacer trading. BTC está atrapado con el Tether al igual que todo el resto, IOTA incluida.
> 
> Por otro lado, IOTA es la única que realmente está intentando crear una base que sirva para algo más que especular.
> 
> Aunque no lo parezca estamos más cerca que nunca, vamos quemando etapas, solucionado problemas, estudiando nuevas propiedades del multiverso, hasta que un día, por fin, llegaremos a tener ese protocolo funcional y descentralizado que tanto deseamos.



Estoy completamente de acuerdo: las cryptos basicamente solo sirven para tradear y estan atadas al tether. Por eso su valor anda correlacionado con las bolsas. Y las bolsas pintan mal.

Por cierto, ves factible el coordicidio y en tal caso, crees que sera antes de dos años?


----------



## Acheron (11 May 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Estoy completamente de acuerdo: las cryptos basicamente solo sirven para tradear y estan atadas al tether. Por eso su valor anda correlacionado con las bolsas. Y las bolsas pintan mal.
> 
> Por cierto, ves factible el coordicidio y en tal caso, crees que sera antes de dos años?



Me uno a la pregunta sobre el coordicide


----------



## batone79 (11 May 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Cuanto ha perdido ya en una semana?
> 
> Los mercados estan petando y el dinero facil que los ha estado regando se evapora. La gente se refugia en el dolar... Curioso.



Buenos días, cómo vais?
Pues mirar, las cosas están y las veo así.
IOTA ha perdido los 1000M de Capitalización, quedándose en un #75 con una Capitalización de 968M actualmente a un precio de 0,346. Ha perdido 224M en 24h.
Comenté que sería probable verla en 0'25$ pero los análisis van cambiando y no se descarta por la alta probabilidad de ver 0'10$/IOTA o ya 0'05$ muy poco probable está última la verdad.
Que es lo que estamos viendo, pues por parte de los grandes tenedores y aprovechando la ocasión están haciendo un 'rug pull' de manual.
Me explico, los primeros que empezaron a retirar masivamente fue la Fundación no tengo pruebas, pero ya sabemos para que ejecutaron el 'staking' de 90 días para darnos moneditas de valor actual = 0 y tener tiempo para iniciar el 'rug pull' que se puede observar desde el inicio del staking, las gráficas están ahí, y luego se unieron los exchange que todos conocemos.
Todo esto sin que el mercado inicie su espiral bajista donde nos encontramos ahora, que creo yo, no pudieron prever
Para que os hagáis una idea del 'rug pull' de los 1'59$ a los 0'59$ se retiraron 2700M, mientras nosotros jijijaeabamos hacíendo staking.
Donde estamos hoy? Pues como he dicho antes creo que no calcularon bien el inicio del mercado bajista, por lo que acorralados, decidieron ejecutar un nuevo 'staking' para ya si, tirar el precio al máximo hasta los 0'10$ donde veréis que entrarán con fuerza.
A ver quién dice 0'10$, puede ser 0'12, 0'08 etc, vosotros me entendéis.
Entonces, lo suyo es ir recargando la cuenta en mi caso binance poco a poco para ejecutar una orden de compra sobre esos niveles para vender cuando toque el 1$ y poco. Que lo hará si no quiebra el proyecto, que lo dudo.
Como decia el compañero IOTA ES PARA TRADEARLA y que le follen.

Y nada más gracias chavales os leo y suerte a todos.
Ya sabesi esto no es un consejo de inversión y patín patatan.. que no me hago responsable de tus decisiones de inversión...


----------



## zeng (11 May 2022)

Siguen desarrollando como animales. Sinceramente da la impresión de que están haciendo las cosas muy lento pero muy bien.

El valor subiendo y el precio bajando, iota es el sueño de todo inversor  fuera de coñas, parece que este proyecto estaba muy sobrevalorado, quizás ahora el mercado lo ha puesto en su lugar. A saber, nadie sabe valorar estás tecnologías y menos con la morterada de dinero que pusieron los bancos centrales en los mercados. Como nadie conoce el precio objetivo de iota, lo único que se puede hacer es estimarlo a largo plazo sobre el valor presente.

Sobre el cordicio obviamente en dos años se sabe seguro si es factible o no.

Enviado desde mi 2201117SY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pete Best (11 May 2022)

Joder 0,37 dólares, creo recordar que ese fue más o menos el precio con el que salió al mercado allá por 2017


----------



## pep007 (11 May 2022)

Inmersion, sigamos cargando...

He cargado a 0.4
He cargado a 0.3

Si llega a 0.2 empeño hasta mis calzoncillos...!!!


----------



## El Anarquista (11 May 2022)

pep007 dijo:


> Inmersion, sigamos cargando...
> 
> He cargado a 0.4
> He cargado a 0.3
> ...



Puede bajar más, e incluso como se ponga en peligro la financiación del desarrollo bajará tanto que no se podrá ni acumular XDDD... 0,2 parece "barato" en un mercado normal, en el mercado cripto hay bajadas del 98%... Si llega durante 2022 a 10 centavos o incluso menos no me extrañaría... Si pensamos que ada pueda llegar a 10 centavos, iota podría llegar a 5 centavos... No digo más...


----------



## khalil (11 May 2022)

El otro día vi este anuncio y me acordé de IOTA



Para que lo que muestra el anuncio sea posible, un software como el que está desarrollando IOTA es necesario y es cuestión de tiempo que lleguemos. ahí. Guerras varias y politicos inutiles lo podrán retrasar pero llegar llegaremos, la cuestión es cuando.

Por eso creo en IOTA, eso si, a 5 o 10 años vista


----------



## Abriros (11 May 2022)

¿Necesitas ayuda? Teléfono de la Esperanza (España 24/7): 717 00 37 17 (telefonodelaesperanza.org)


----------



## pep007 (11 May 2022)

batone79 dijo:


> Buenos días, cómo vais?
> Pues mirar, las cosas están y las veo así.
> IOTA ha perdido los 1000M de Capitalización, quedándose en un #75 con una Capitalización de 968M actualmente a un precio de 0,346. Ha perdido 224M en 24h.
> Comenté que sería probable verla en 0'25$ pero los análisis van cambiando y no se descarta por la alta probabilidad de ver 0'10$/IOTA o ya 0'05$ muy poco probable está última la verdad.
> ...



Bueno, de acuerdo con todo menos con tradearla, yo he compreado y vendido bocatas en el curro con iotas en 2017...


----------



## easyridergs (12 May 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Estoy completamente de acuerdo: las cryptos basicamente solo sirven para tradear y estan atadas al tether. Por eso su valor anda correlacionado con las bolsas. Y las bolsas pintan mal.
> 
> Por cierto, ves factible el coordicidio y en tal caso, crees que sera antes de dos años?



El coordicide ya funciona. Ahora el tema es el Mana, a ver cómo lo solucionan para poderlo implementar en la red principal.

No creo que se queden sin financiación por que han debido hacer caja en Fiat.

El problema puede venir por parte del Tether, como les dé a la gente por pasar de Tether a fiat de forma masiva el garito crypto se va a mierda.


----------



## easyridergs (12 May 2022)

Parece que se acerca la versión 2.0 de Mt Gox.


----------



## batone79 (12 May 2022)

batone79 dijo:


> Por lo que yo veo esto muy mal, es posible verla en 0'25$



Buenos días chavales..!
Como dije, ya hemos llegado a ese punto IOTA hoy está a 0'2429$
IMPORTANTE!!! Se aprecia gran volumen de órdenes de compra en 0'15$ chavales! posible suelo, ahí lo dejo!
Suerte a todos y no desaprovecheis esta oportunidad de oro para poder pagar vuestra hipoteca del pisito VPO donde vivis Por solo unos miles de pocos €, solo os tendréis que preocupar de pagar la luz el agua y el comer... los puntos amos del barrio.... Jijiji
Buy the dip Motherfuckers!


----------



## pep007 (12 May 2022)

easyridergs dijo:


> El coordicide ya funciona. Ahora el tema es el Mana, a ver cómo lo solucionan para poderlo implementar en la red principal.
> 
> No creo que se queden sin financiación por que han debido hacer caja en Fiat.
> 
> El problema puede venir por parte del Tether, como les dé a la gente por pasar de Tether a fiat de forma masiva el garito crypto se va a mierda.



A ver, no estoy de acuerdo, solo puede caer la parte ff del tinglado, las cryptos (autenticas) no pueden caer.
La parte ff es tether, son los exchanges, son los bancos...

Pero tu wallet no, tu crypto no pueden desaparecer, es como el oro o la plata..


----------



## batone79 (12 May 2022)

pep007 dijo:


> A ver, no estoy de acuerdo, solo puede caer la parte ff del tinglado, las cryptos (autenticas) no pueden caer.
> La parte ff es tether, son los exchanges, son los bancos...
> 
> Pero tu wallet no, tu crypto no pueden desaparecer, es como el oro o la plata..



que es ff?


----------



## easyridergs (12 May 2022)

pep007 dijo:


> A ver, no estoy de acuerdo, solo puede caer la parte ff del tinglado, las cryptos (autenticas) no pueden caer.
> La parte ff es tether, son los exchanges, son los bancos...
> 
> Pero tu wallet no, tu crypto no pueden desaparecer, es como el oro o la plata..



Estamos diciendo lo mismo, las criptos en sí mismo no deberían caer, pero lo que sí puede pasar es que la cotización en Fiat se acerque cada vez más al cero. Su cotización actual se basa en fichas del monopoly, las cuales unos pocos han hecho creer al resto que una ficha de monopoly es igual a 1$, y esto es radicalmente falso.

Por ejemplo, si revienta el Tether no tiene por que hacer desaparecer a BTC, pero puede hacer que su cotización en Fiat se vaya a la mierda y con ello su seguridad caiga en picado. El precio es fundamental para la seguridad de BTC, pero claro, cuando ese precio se sustenta en fichas del monopoly ….


----------



## pep007 (12 May 2022)

batone79 dijo:


> que es ff?





batone79 dijo:


> que es ff?



Fiat fraccionario

O el gran tinglado de robo estatal (fiat 2%) y bancario (fraccionario 98%)


----------



## batone79 (12 May 2022)

Vamos chavles...ánimo jooooodeeerrr!! 
jiijii!!


----------



## Pepe la rana (13 May 2022)

IOTA aguanta el GUANO mejor que otras crypto...


... Igual por ser el GUANO


----------



## El Anarquista (13 May 2022)

¿qué lo aguanta dices? XDDDD...

IOTA está al nivel del rango de 2019... Ada está mucho más arriba, ETH mucho más arriba, btc igual... Es decir, si pongamos por caso, ada alcanza los 10 - 15 centavos, eth los 1000, los 900 dólares, iota llegaría tranquilamente a 10 centavos o menos... 

Y lo que es peor, al no estar acabada esta bajada puede acabar matando a la moneda. Si el protocolo estuviese acabado daría un poco igual que Dominik, Hans y todos estos se fuesen a vivir debajo de un puente, pero ahora mismo los iotas no son una red descentralizada, tú lo que compras ahí es una red con una serie de personas que supuestamente la desarrollarán EN EL FUTURO XDD... 

Yo ya por eso ni en broma tengo pensando reinvertir en iota con todo lo que vendí, compraré una parte porque me pasa como a *Azkenchack con lo del hijo drogadicto y la esperanza...*


----------



## loveyou9102 (13 May 2022)

SI


----------



## Locoderemate (13 May 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> ¿qué lo aguanta dices? XDDDD...
> 
> IOTA está al nivel del rango de 2019... Ada está mucho más arriba, ETH mucho más arriba, btc igual... Es decir, si pongamos por caso, ada alcanza los 10 - 15 centavos, eth los 1000, los 900 dólares, iota llegaría tranquilamente a 10 centavos o menos...
> 
> ...




como ves este rebote?


----------



## El Anarquista (13 May 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> como ves este rebote?



Pues a lo mejor hay subidas importantes en btc y altcoins... Pero a largo plazo (2022) me da que vamos a ver nuevos mínimos en alts y btc... Ahora a lo mejor IOTA te dobla desde mínimos o más pero la tendencia yo creo que seguirá bajista... IOTA en 2018 paso de caer a 0,90 a subir a 2,60 y después acabó estrellándose a 0,25.... Lo que posiblemente pase es que suba todo, la gente piense que ha comprado el dip, vuelva la esperanza, vuelvan los minoristas y ahí venga obra barrida que lleve todo a los infiernos de nuevo :-D... Y ahí sí, ya sería para comprar... Pero bueno, es una opinión. 

Salvo que cambien las políticas monetarias es el escenario que veo más posible.


----------



## batone79 (13 May 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> Pues a lo mejor hay subidas importantes en btc y altcoins... Pero a largo plazo (2022) me da que vamos a ver nuevos mínimos en alts y btc... Ahora a lo mejor IOTA te dobla desde mínimos o más pero la tendencia yo creo que seguirá bajista... IOTA en 2018 paso de caer a 0,90 a subir a 2,60 y después acabó estrellándose a 0,25.... Lo que posiblemente pase es que suba todo, la gente piense que ha comprado el dip, vuelva la esperanza, vuelvan los minoristas y ahí venga obra barrida que lleve todo a los infiernos de nuevo :-D... Y ahí sí, ya sería para comprar... Pero bueno, es una opinión.
> 
> Salvo que cambien las políticas monetarias es el escenario que veo más posible.



Pienso lo mismo que tú, qiza 0'25$ sea el suelo y vuelva a tocarlo para ya subir, o quizás siga bajando, yo de momento no he comprado, estoy a las espera pero con una orden en 0'16$ por si suena la flauta. A los 0'25$ le doy 80% de probabilidad de que los vuelve a tocar..


----------



## El Anarquista (13 May 2022)

Las alts están muy jodidas, tocadas... y iota ya tiene además problemas propios (de tiempo, de desarrollo, de financiación)... IOTA está en una situación completamente diferente a la de hace años por todo tipo de motivos... Están muy atrás, poco volumen, hay muchos más proyectos, menos visibilidad, han dado todo tipo de bandazos... Mi interés en iota ha bajado completamente, hace años pues sí, estaba entre mis favoritas para dar el pelotazo padre, ahora mismo ya no... La sigo porque a lo mejor aún hace algo pero mi percepción ya es muy diferente.


----------



## Pepe la rana (13 May 2022)

Mucho flipado veo por aquí....

IOTA es pura morralla. Cuantos años llevamos de subidones y pelotazos e IOTA no ha echo más que comerse nuestro dinero?

Por favor.... 

Seguir soñando.....


----------



## easyridergs (15 May 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Mucho flipado veo por aquí....
> 
> IOTA es pura morralla. Cuantos años llevamos de subidones y pelotazos e IOTA no ha echo más que comerse nuestro dinero?
> 
> ...



Los flipados sois los que todavía creéis en la estafa del Tether y la cotización de BTC basada en ésta.


----------



## Pepe la rana (16 May 2022)

IOTA remontando....

A 0,3583 muy lejos de su suelo a 0,19

Subidon... subidon....

Invertir en esta pargelas.


----------



## Azkenchack (17 May 2022)

Securing Critical Data with IOTA


IOTA as a Trust Anchor in the NEDO Project TL;DR: A research project sponsored by Japan’s largest public management organization NEDO (The New Energy and Industrial Technology Development Organization) and involving several Japanese organizations has demonstrated the feasibility of IOTA as an...




blog.iota.org





Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Registrador (17 May 2022)

Por lo menos los de luna no se comieron 5 años de caída como iota. Su sufrimiento fue corto.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (19 May 2022)

Iota to the basement!

Otro hachazo (-16.1%) hoy, parecemos el caballero de Monty Python, ''es solo un rasguño!''


----------



## batone79 (19 May 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Iota to the basement!
> 
> Otro hachazo (-16.1%) hoy, parecemos el caballero de Monty Python, ''es solo un rasguño!''



Es normal, había subido un 100% desde mínimos 0.19$


----------



## Integer (19 May 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Iota to the basement!
> 
> Otro hachazo (-16.1%) hoy, parecemos el caballero de Monty Python, ''es solo un rasguño!''



Heridas peores hemos sufrido.


----------



## Pepe la rana (22 May 2022)

Ya zomoz millonarioz?


----------



## paketazo (22 May 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Ya zomoz millonarioz?



Nosotros no, pero los nietos igual nos guardan buen recuerdo


----------



## onlycw (22 May 2022)

Si. Somos millonarios asintomáticos.


----------



## batone79 (25 May 2022)

Buenos días chavales...ahora sí, despues de ver esta mañana el cierre de ayer ejecuto compra a 0.34€
.esto ya va parriba...!!...
Lambo Time!...
jjijjii


----------



## paketazo (25 May 2022)

batone79 dijo:


> Buenos días chavales...ahora sí, despues de ver esta mañana el cierre de ayer ejecuto compra a 0.34€
> .esto ya va parriba...!!...
> Lambo Time!...
> jjijjii



Vete ya reservando modelo, que suelen tardar unos meses en entregarlo.


----------



## batone79 (25 May 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Vete ya reservando modelo, que suelen tardar unos meses en entregarlo.



Pues como cierre hoy sobre los 0'323$, me voy a comer un owned guapo...
Jijiji.


----------



## paketazo (25 May 2022)

batone79 dijo:


> Pues como cierre hoy sobre los 0'323$, me voy a comer un owned guapo...
> Jijiji.



Si BTC se va a 20K, no solo te comerás el owned, si no un 50% más de bajada para IOTA. Dicho esto, nadie sabe dónde podría estar el suelo, y llegados a este punto, lo mejor es ir haciendo compras progresivas según vaya bajando.

Podrá tirarse un año por aquí, o quizá poco a poco vaya remontando, pero si se le meten cada semana 50€, quizá con el tiempo y si de verdad logra objetivos clave, podría dar buenos retornos.

Ahora mismo la presión de venta creo que viene de la propia fundación, ya que hace falta "pasta" para mover el tinglado, programar, promocionarse, marketing, mantener la red...

Dudo que los que compraron por encima de 1$ estén tirando a la baja el precio.

El bear market unido a este factor que comento, hace que el desempeño de IOTA sea mediocre en cuanto a precio.

Un saludo, y mucha cabeza, no os calentéis.


----------



## Pepe la rana (26 May 2022)

Calentarse... calentarse.... No se calienta nada de nada.....


----------



## Azkenchack (28 May 2022)

IOTA Treasury Vote: How to Take Part


The first IOTA community vote is happening on the 27th of May at 2:00 pm CEST. And it’s up to YOU, the IOTA community, to take part in this historical process and make it a success.




blog.iota.org





Ya se puede votar a traves de la nueva version de Flirefly

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Azkenchack (28 May 2022)

Ya es posible votar y hay versión nueva de Firefly. Se hace fácil en la opción nueva que aparece "Gobernanza".

Por supuesto que he votado a la opción "Burn/Quemar":

1.- Ese dinero no es suyo y no deberían apropiarse de el.
2.- Todos los tokens que se generaron con IOTA fueron comprados y adueñarse de ellos no sigue esa buena filosofía inicial que ahora olvidan interesadamente.
3.- No nos interesa problemas futuros con la SEC que nos lleven años de juicios y devaluación del token al estilo Ripple, si es que no nos acaban multando.
4.- Debes tener presente que esos tokens ya estaban apartados y regalarlos sería como si los añadiesen al supply actual. Al añadirlos y regalarlos tarde o temprano se acabarán vendiendo y con ello devaluará el precio del token ya de por si mermado.
5.- ¿No se supone que había tantas empresas interesadas? ¿por que necesitan "regalar" dinero como reclamo? Que hagan el ecosistema sostenible y atractivo sin tener que incautar dinero que no es suyo, lo cual hará que el nuestro valga menos.
6.- ¿No quieren invertir en marketing pero ven mejor incautar dinero que no es suyo? ¿No se mojan a dar fechas en los roadmap pero cuando tienen la votación lista nos dan solo tres días de adelanto con una ventana de siete para la votación? ¿Acaso quieren dar el tiempo justo para que si votan mayormente ellos les sea más fácil acceder a ese dinero?

Si quieren gobernanza que abran un fondo y que done todo el que quiera, empezando por ellos. No a la gobernanza con un dinero que no es suyo, que cumplan primero lo que llevan años presumiendo y que dejen de babear por el dinero ajeno. Por supuesto, BURN!

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## batone79 (28 May 2022)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Ya es posible votar y hay versión nueva de Firefly. Se hace fácil en la opción nueva que aparece "Gobernanza".
> 
> Por supuesto que he votado a la opción "Burn/Quemar":
> 
> ...



Desde el primer dia que leí el anuncio por parte de IOTA mi idea de voto fué 'Burn', por lo que indicas en el punto 4 obviamente 1K veces mejor de lo que yo tenia en mi cabeza, mas el anuncio lo vi sesgado hacia el 'Build' (quizá fué percepción mia solo) y en cuanto al punto 3 desconocia totalmente esa probabilidad, muy seria por cierto.
Los has explicado cojonudamente, y mis 'Gis' acaban de ir a 'Burn'.
No tengo ni idea como está posicionada la comunidad de holders ya que no entro nada por reddit y menos por discords ¿Como esta la cosa por esos lares?
Venga y gracias por tu aporte.


----------



## Azkenchack (29 May 2022)

El aporte es un copia-pega de un grupo de Telegram de Iota.
Yo no soy el autor. Solamente lo difundo en este foro

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pep007 (29 May 2022)

Tenia la idea de build, pero me habeis convencido, se acabo la tonteria! Haber espabilado, burn!
Que se dediquen a los basico, coño!
Lo demas el capitalismo proveera!
Con crear una base capitalista descentralizada, sin coordinador, rapida y facilmente portable en el movil, ya es mas que suficiente.
Todo lo demas no esta mal, pero ya llegara por si solo.

BURN


----------



## pep007 (29 May 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Ya zomoz millonarioz?



Lo bueno es que cuando seamos millonarios nuestro amable gobierno no lo sabra...
Tal vez el dominicano o el portugues, si.


----------



## Acheron (29 May 2022)

He leído que va ganando Build por aplastante mayoría


----------



## Azkenchack (29 May 2022)

Acheron dijo:


> He leído que va ganando Build por aplastante mayoría



pues claro, no se puede hacer nada contra las ballenas. Si el tiene 1T y tu 1M, tu voto es de 1 frente a 1000.000

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Integer (30 May 2022)

Stardust Upgrade in a Nutshell


The Web3 revolution will rely on the scalable, frictionless, and secure interchange of digital assets, services, and goods. But how will that be possible? Buckle up as we summarize what awaits you with the launch of Stardust on Shimmer, IOTA's network for validating and hardening new innovations




blog.shimmer.network


----------



## Integer (31 May 2022)

Deep Dive into Stardust


Making IOTA's Ledger Web3-Ready TL;DR: Stardust transforms IOTA into an infrastructure layer for smart contract chains and introduces custom tokens. The new ledger is capable of conditional transfers and NFTs can function as wallets, while additional protocol improvements protect node...




blog.shimmer.network


----------



## Locoderemate (31 May 2022)

Integer dijo:


> Stardust Upgrade in a Nutshell
> 
> 
> The Web3 revolution will rely on the scalable, frictionless, and secure interchange of digital assets, services, and goods. But how will that be possible? Buckle up as we summarize what awaits you with the launch of Stardust on Shimmer, IOTA's network for validating and hardening new innovations
> ...



Cuando lanzan el startdust?


----------



## Integer (31 May 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Cuando lanzan el startdust?



A veces me sorprendéis.

Soon.


----------



## khalil (31 May 2022)

Integer dijo:


> A veces me sorprendéis.
> 
> Soon.



jajajjaja eres un cachondo


----------



## khalil (1 Jun 2022)

Valdeande dandonos animos... la verdad que pinta un buen escenario para IOTA, eso si, a 10 años..


----------



## Integer (1 Jun 2022)

Moon Vault Joins the Assembly Ecosystem


Fortifying the Assembly DeFi ExperienceIt's hard to imagine the crypto space without DeFi, so we're particularly excited about the rapid growth of DeFi apps in our own ecosystem. With great pleasure, we announce today that Moon Vault is building a decentralized multi-chain yield aggregator on...




blog.assembly.sc


----------



## Tito Pulo (3 Jun 2022)

khalil dijo:


> Valdeande dandonos animos... la verdad que pinta un buen escenario para IOTA, eso si, a 10 años..



10 años?
En diez años nos da tiempo ha a pasar por tres ciclos bajistas y otros tres alcistas....
Si en dos años Iota no ha doblado o triplicado su anterior ATH es que algo no habrá funcionado ...
En diez años si todo funciona debería de tener ya una adopción de consideración....
Y en ese momento el precio será muy diferente al que todos podamos pensar...


----------



## easyridergs (4 Jun 2022)

Para los que sepan de quienes estoy hablando, los Semko vuelven a IOTA, Roman sobre todo es un puto crack.


----------



## khalil (4 Jun 2022)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> 10 años?
> En diez años nos da tiempo ha a pasar por tres ciclos bajistas y otros tres alcistas....
> Si en dos años Iota no ha doblado o triplicado su anterior ATH es que algo no habrá funcionado ...
> En diez años si todo funciona debería de tener ya una adopción de consideración....
> Y en ese momento el precio será muy diferente al que todos podamos pensar...



Era un decir lo de 10 años, lo que realmente quería decir es que no tengo ni puta idea, pero que a corto o medio plazo seguro que ricos no nos hacemos


----------



## Locoderemate (5 Jun 2022)

easyridergs dijo:


> Para los que sepan de quienes estoy hablando, los Semko vuelven a IOTA, Roman sobre todo es un puto crack.



Quienes son?


----------



## Pepe la rana (14 Jun 2022)

Ya vale 0 nuestra crytoestafa?

O aguantar holdeando


----------



## davitin (14 Jun 2022)

De que os quejáis, si está aguantando en 0.25....

Si se queda en su mínimo de 7 centavos se queda a punto de caramelo para meterle, siempre vuelve a subir a 1.5.


----------



## TradingMetales (14 Jun 2022)

Yo voy a comprar de nuevo, me fio de los alemanes y del futuro de esto.

Ya las solté a 1.6 y por arriba, no es mala idea volver a estar por aquí.


----------



## Pepe la rana (19 Jun 2022)

Cómo aguanta IOTA el crytocrash?


----------



## Integer (22 Jun 2022)

A lo tonto estamos en 1400 satoshis.

A ver si no nos caemos cuando btc recupere.


----------



## hakuna_matata (19 Jul 2022)

Pues ya tenemos Shimmer Beta....


----------



## Bob Page (20 Jul 2022)

Se espere Asembly para final de año.


----------



## Thundercat (21 Jul 2022)

¿Cuanto son 3 trillones x por 0?


----------



## Hostigador (21 Jul 2022)

Thundercat dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1130098
> 
> 
> ¿Cuanto son 3 trillones x por 0?



Weimar
jajajajajajaja


----------



## SexyVIcky (23 Jul 2022)

Siempre tuve Iota como buena posible inversión,pero desde que se han metido en el tema los oficiales,bancos,fondos de inversión,estados bla bla bla,esto ya no es lo que podría haber sido.Esta todo manipulado,Bitcoin el primero


----------



## Thundercat (23 Jul 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Siempre tuve Iota como buena posible inversión,pero desde que se han metido en el tema los oficiales,bancos,fondos de inversión,estados bla bla bla,esto ya no es lo que podría haber sido.Esta todo manipulado,Bitcoin el primero



Las relaciones de poder se van a mantener siempre haya estados o no.
Si se puede sacar dinero ten por cuenta que la banca y los fondos entran de cabeza en cuanto el regulador les da luz verde.

A mí lo que me gusta es que con las crypto tenemos más mecanismos de defensa.


----------



## SexyVIcky (23 Jul 2022)

Thundercat dijo:


> Las relaciones de poder se van a mantener siempre haya estados o no.
> Si se puede sacar dinero ten por cuenta que la banca y los fondos entran de cabeza en cuanto el regulador les da luz verde.
> 
> A mí lo que me gusta es que con las crypto tenemos más mecanismos de defensa.



Pues con la nueva ley tú me contarás como convierto en fiat lo poco que tengo de Bitcoin sin pasar por el banco ni hacienda.Nos tienen bien cogidos estos hijos de p


----------



## Thundercat (23 Jul 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Pues con la nueva ley tú me contarás como convierto en fiat lo poco que tengo de Bitcoin sin pasar por el banco ni hacienda.Nos tienen bien cogidos estos hijos de p



Pues no puedes, es lo que hay. A usar USDC o USDT o DAI o lo que quieras.
Nadie dijo que fuera fácil. Obviamente van a hacer todo lo posible para que no podamos salirnos del redil,
Busca en bitrefill o en otros lados cómo comprar cosas con criptos. No te podrás comprar una casa pero sí cosas en amazon


----------



## El Anarquista (23 Jul 2022)

IOTA sigue en estado vegetativo por lo que veo...


----------



## El Anarquista (23 Jul 2022)

Thundercat dijo:


> Pues no puedes, es lo que hay. A usar USDC o USDT o DAI o lo que quieras.
> Nadie dijo que fuera fácil. Obviamente van a hacer todo lo posible para que no podamos salirnos del redil,
> Busca en bitrefill o en otros lados cómo comprar cosas con criptos. No te podrás comprar una casa pero sí cosas en amazon



¿en amazon dices? :-D... Pero si ahí seguramente tendrás que identificarte por todas partes, aparecerán direcciones, nombres, dnis ... Y Amazon no se va a pillar los dedos por nadie, dentro de la legislación para vender más y más...


----------



## SexyVIcky (23 Jul 2022)

Thundercat dijo:


> Pues no puedes, es lo que hay. A usar USDC o USDT o DAI o lo que quieras.
> Nadie dijo que fuera fácil. Obviamente van a hacer todo lo posible para que no podamos salirnos del redil,
> Busca en bitrefill o en otros lados cómo comprar cosas con criptos. No te podrás comprar una casa pero sí cosas en amazon



Gracias.Mirare esas opciones,a ver.Si no HOLD y ya está.Al fin y al cabo,cuando entre en esto mi amigo me dijo que diera el dinero por perdido,como si apuestas a la ruleta,un dinero que no te afecte a tu economía,y así lo hice.podia haber recuperado 4 veces más cuando estaba a 60000 dólares,pero pensé que podía llegar a los 100000 y no.
Iota me sigue pareciendo muy interesante porque parece que si tiene aplicación en la vida real.


----------



## Thundercat (23 Jul 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Gracias.Mirare esas opciones,a ver.Si no HOLD y ya está.Al fin y al cabo,cuando entre en esto mi amigo me dijo que diera el dinero por perdido,como si apuestas a la ruleta,un dinero que no te afecte a tu economía,y así lo hice.podia haber recuperado 4 veces más cuando estaba a 60000 dólares,pero pensé que podía llegar a los 100000 y no.
> Iota me sigue pareciendo muy interesante porque parece que si tiene aplicación en la vida real.



Ya, como todos que tenemos IOTA.
Para mi BTC ETH IOTA son las tres buenas, pero también habrá que ver que proyecto atrae a más comunidad de desarrolladores. Por ejemplo cosmos lo está haciendo muy bien.

Si hay desarrolladores, el proyecto sobrevive.


----------



## Thundercat (23 Jul 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> ¿en amazon dices? :-D... Pero si ahí seguramente tendrás que identificarte por todas partes, aparecerán direcciones, nombres, dnis ... Y Amazon no se va a pillar los dedos por nadie, dentro de la legislación para vender más y más...



Con cheques regalo.
Llevan haciendolo mucho tiempo. Me extraña que no lo hayas probado con el tiempo que llevas en la criptosecta.


----------



## SexyVIcky (23 Jul 2022)

Thundercat dijo:


> Ya, como todos que tenemos IOTA.
> Para mi BTC ETH IOTA son las tres buenas, pero también habrá que ver que proyecto atrae a más comunidad de desarrolladores. Por ejemplo cosmos lo está haciendo muy bien.
> 
> Si hay desarrolladores, el proyecto sobrevive.



Siempre me ha interesado Iota por eso mismo,parece que hay gente detrás que lo quiere desarrollar.Compre Litecoin también cuando estaba más caro for el FOMO y se ha ido al traste y parece que no hay nadie al volante.Eso si que han sido 1000 a la basura,en fin.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (23 Jul 2022)

Otro Scam como Juicy...


----------



## Periplo (23 Jul 2022)

Puede esto darle un empujon al proyecto IOTA???? 



* El primer tramo de autopista inteligente en España para coches autónomos estará en el País Vasco y será operativo en 2024 *







https://www.motorpasion.com/espaciotoyota/baterias-domesticas-para-conseguir-factura-luz-baja-hogar-sostenible?utm_source=Destacado&utm_medium=ESPACIO&utm_campaign=TOYOTA


La *AP-8* -la autopista que atraviesa el *País Vasco *de este a oeste-, albergará próximamente los *primeros 57 km de autopista inteligente de Vizcaya *en el tramo que separa Ermua de Ugaldebieta, que hará las veces de laboratorio de pruebas tanto para el coche autónomo, conectado y cooperativo (CCAM) como de varias infraestructuras inteligentes.

Para ello ya se están instalando las primeras *balizas de comunicación *(Road Side Unit) necesarias, que este mismo año *llegarán a un total de 50*. Este proyecto estratégico denominado “Bizkaia Connected Corridor” (BCC) de la Diputación Foral y Tecnalia estará completamente *operativo en 2024.*
*Una carretera que “avisará” a sus usuarios ante una emergencia*





Este proyecto de corredor cooperativo servirá para que los fabricantes de vehículos y las empresas tecnológicas puedan probar *distintas tecnologías enfocadas a la movilidad autónoma* y, según el diputado de Infraestructuras y Desarrollo Territorial, Imanol Pradales, cumplirá con una doble función.
  


En primer lugar, “la red viaria vasca se convertirá en *un living-lab al servicio de la investigación y el desarrollo* tecnológico, ya que servirá para atraer y probar proyectos de I+D aplicados a la movilidad en carretera y a las infraestructuras viarias". En segundo lugar, según Pradales, "esa tecnología se integrará en la gestión operativa de las carreteras que realiza la Diputación, *ofreciendo un mejor servicio* *a los usuarios* de la red viaria".
Entre las tecnologías que ayudarán a cumplir los objetivos del proyecto BCC se encuentran los *Sistemas Inteligentes de Transporte Cooperativos* (C-ITS) que permiten la comunicación vehículo-infraestructura (V2I) y vehículo-vehículo (V2V), que sirven entre otras cosas para enviar alertas sobre el estado de la vía.
Así, *el usuario podrá anticiparse* ante situaciones como averías de otros vehículos o emergencias como accidentes de tráfico, entre otras.





Tecnalia, uno de los mayores centros de investigación aplicada y desarrollo tecnológico de España, ya trabaja en el *desarrollo e implementación de una plataforma de testeo* (TESCOR), que empleará varias tecnologías como BIM (modelado de información para la edificación), Cloud, IoT (siglas en inglés para el denominado “Internet de las cosas”) y Big Data, donde se desplegarán cuatro infraestructuras para la red viaria que actuarán como “gemelos digitales”.
Los modelos de trabajo colaborativos BIM (Building Information Modeling) que se generen en un futuro y los datos procedentes de los sensores IoT ubicados en las infraestructuras de la autopista vasca inteligente, estarán disponibles para las empresas y grupos de investigación que lo soliciten.
Así lo ha hecho saber el diputado Imanol Pradales, que ha anunciado también que se está acondicionando un espacio en el centro de control de Artxanda (Vizcaya), en el que se podrá conocer en profundidad “Bizkaia Connected Corridor” y donde se llevarán a cabo distintas jornadas donde se mostrará el funcionamiento de las tecnologías que implementará.
  


Este proyecto se une así a otros similares ya en desarrollo en España como el que se está llevando a cabo en el *túnel inteligente de la A-6* (a la altura de Cereixal, Galicia) que utiliza tanto comunicaciones vehiculares C-V2X como red 5G y está dirigido por Telefónica en colaboración con empresas tecnológicas como Nokia, Ineco o SICE, el grupo Stellantis y el Centro Tecnológico de Automoción de Galicia (CTAG).


----------



## Azkenchack (26 Jul 2022)

Staking de IOTAs por Assembly tokens - Ronda 3 - IOTA HISPANO


TL;DR:El Staking de IOTA para la red Assembly (tokens ASMB) entra en su tercera ronda, comenzando con un periodo de pre-staking de tres días a las 15:00 CEST del martes 26 de Julio de 2022. Esto será seguido el 29 de Julio por un período de staking de 90 días, durante el cual los titulares de...




iotahispano.com





Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## khalil (26 Jul 2022)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Staking de IOTAs por Assembly tokens - Ronda 3 - IOTA HISPANO
> 
> 
> TL;DR:El Staking de IOTA para la red Assembly (tokens ASMB) entra en su tercera ronda, comenzando con un periodo de pre-staking de tres días a las 15:00 CEST del martes 26 de Julio de 2022. Esto será seguido el 29 de Julio por un período de staking de 90 días, durante el cual los titulares de...
> ...



Gracias @Azkenchack , a ver si puedes ayudarme con una duda, ahroa mismo estoy fuera de españa hasta el 30 de julio por lo que hasta entonces no podré poner el staking de nuevo.

Entiendo que no hay problema en poner mis iotas en staking el día 30 un día despues de que haya empezado el staking verdad?


----------



## Azkenchack (26 Jul 2022)

Me ocurre lo mismo que a ti. Segun me dicen en el grupo de telegram 

"El staking empieza el 29. El pre-estaking no es más que poderlo configurar antes para que el 29 ya no tengas que activarlo, lo dejas preparado para que empiece solo al momento del inicio."

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## khalil (27 Jul 2022)

He leido que parece que no hay problemas que lo puedes poner cuando quieras como tu bien has dicho, perderemos uno o dos dias de staking pero no pasa mas.

Gracias


----------



## cholesfer (27 Jul 2022)

Hasta el 2030 stakeando mierdas q valen 0 y serás feliz.


----------



## cholesfer (27 Jul 2022)

what???????

JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA

se ve q no tenían suficiente con el logo.

Voy a meterle ya lo q me queda y a comer lardinas y latunes hasta el 2030


----------



## Engongita (25 Ago 2022)

¿Está todo el mundo de vacaciones? Casi un mes sin movimiento en el foro....????


----------



## khalil (25 Ago 2022)

Eso parece, yo ando por aqui, la verdad que se hecha de menos algo ams de movimiento


----------



## Registrador (25 Ago 2022)

Engongita dijo:


> ¿Está todo el mundo de vacaciones? Casi un mes sin movimiento en el foro....????



Sin movimiento en el foro no, sin movimiento *en este hilo*.


----------



## orbeo (25 Ago 2022)

Como va el chimer aquel que dieron billones? Ya tiene precio o soon?


----------



## Locoderemate (25 Ago 2022)

orbeo dijo:


> Como va el chimer aquel que dieron billones? Ya tiene precio o soon?



Esta en fase beta esperando que se implante


----------



## cholesfer (25 Ago 2022)

orbeo dijo:


> Como va el chimer aquel que dieron billones? Ya tiene precio o soon?



Si, vale 0.


----------



## Engongita (26 Ago 2022)

Registrador dijo:


> Sin movimiento en el foro no, sin movimiento *en este hilo*.



Llevas razón, en este hilo. ¿pero por algún motivo concreto?


----------



## paketazo (26 Ago 2022)

Soon vamos a apalear pasta... Soon Soon!!!


----------



## Locoderemate (26 Ago 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Soon vamos a apalear pasta... Soon Soon!!!



Faltan 2 años bajistas en crypto. 

Supongo que iota bajara en los proximos meses pq btc lo hara, aumque el suelo que hizo a 0.23 hace 3-4 meses parece fuerte. Por eso he vuelto a comprar a 0.28 para holdear(tb pq el euro se va a desplomar). 

Si rompe 0.23 bajara a 0.15-0.19. y quizas compre algo mas. De momento estoy contento con lo que holdeo, q es mucho mas q en enero.

Quizas tarde la cosa 2 años, pero si iota funciona hay q estar dentro porque se disparara.

Y si no, pues se me quedara cara tonto, habré perdido un dinero, pero no sera por ello que no podre poner la calefaccion y el AC


----------



## easyridergs (8 Sep 2022)

Seguimos en el barco y más fuertes que nunca !!!!!!!!

Avanzar a contracorriente es duro, pero cuando sabes que tu vas en el sentido correcto y el resto están equivocados, aunque lo pases mal, solo hace reafirmar tu posición.

No os rindáis, el futuro será nuestro y cada día está más próximo.


----------



## cholesfer (8 Sep 2022)

Llevo varios días, igual ya alguna semana, que el ejecutable de Firefly no se ejecuta, vamos, que no puedo abrir mi Wallet.

No se si coincidió con la última actualización de ubuntu.

Descargo otra vez Firefly y nada...me cago en su puta madre.

Alguien me echa un cable?

Gracias.


----------



## El Anarquista (8 Sep 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Llevo varios días, igual ya alguna semana, que el ejecutable de Firefly no se ejecuta, vamos, que no puedo abrir mi Wallet.
> 
> No se si coincidió con la última actualización de ubuntu.
> 
> ...



Tus iotas están atrapados en la crystalis 3.4.5, tienes que extraer la miel de las bee y después mandarle un wassap a Dominik para que te valide, prepara el DNI y los datos fiscales, graaacias...


----------



## easyridergs (8 Sep 2022)

Pues no se, yo las revisé la semana pasada y todo ok, staking incluido. Ubuntu igualmente.


----------



## Integer (8 Sep 2022)

Habemus billetera móvil.


----------



## Hostigador (8 Sep 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> Tus iotas están atrapados en la crystalis 3.4.5, tienes que extraer la miel de las bee y después mandarle un wassap a Dominik para que te valide, prepara el DNI y los datos fiscales, graaacias...



A eso llamo yo una explicacion clara y concisa


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Sep 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Llevo varios días, igual ya alguna semana, que el ejecutable de Firefly no se ejecuta, vamos, que no puedo abrir mi Wallet.
> 
> No se si coincidió con la última actualización de ubuntu.
> 
> ...



Espera nueva actualizacion de ubuntu. Quizas no te la hizo bien


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Sep 2022)

easyridergs dijo:


> Seguimos en el barco y más fuertes que nunca !!!!!!!!
> 
> Avanzar a contracorriente es duro, pero cuando sabes que tu vas en el sentido correcto y el resto están equivocados, aunque lo pases mal, solo hace reafirmar tu posición.
> 
> No os rindáis, el futuro será nuestro y cada día está más próximo.





easyridergs dijo:


> Seguimos en el barco y más fuertes que nunca !!!!!!!!
> 
> Avanzar a contracorriente es duro, pero cuando sabes que tu vas en el sentido correcto y el resto están equivocados, aunque lo pases mal, solo hace reafirmar tu posición.
> 
> No os rindáis, el futuro será nuestro y cada día está más próximo.



La verdad, si iota logra terminar triunfando sera epico, por las vicisitudes por las que ha pasado el proyecto.


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Sep 2022)

Por cierto, alguien puede explicar un poco esto que hicieron ayer con iotabee de intercambiar SMR y miota?


----------



## su IGWT (8 Sep 2022)

Hay billetera al movil?


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Sep 2022)

su IGWT dijo:


> Hay billetera al movil?



Si, la lanzaron ayer creo


----------



## su IGWT (9 Sep 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Si, la lanzaron ayer creo



Donde se descarga eso?


----------



## Integer (9 Sep 2022)

IOTA Smart Contracts Release 0.3.0


Stardust Ready, Extended EVM, and Much More TL;DR: With this release of IOTA Smart Contracts the framework is now compatible with the Shimmer network. Once the IOTA mainnet is upgraded to Stardust, it will also be compatible with IOTA. With new features like the full spectrum of Stardust ledger




blog.shimmer.network


----------



## Thundercat (13 Sep 2022)

Stardust
EVM
TL
DR
Wasm
UTXO


Vamos, lo que veniamos pidiendo
El otro dia ya vi a gente con pancartas en la puerta del congreso

Es broma ya se que todo se resume en ser compatible con Ethereum
Ethereum acabara su roadmap en 2050 e iota en 2150


----------



## Anayosky (13 Sep 2022)

Iota 2.0 y sus amigas, me recuerdan a Nueva Rumasa, o a meterse en sellos después de fracasar con la compra de un apto. en multipropiedad.

Salvo para especular, que entonces ya juegas a lo mismo que ellos, creo que es evidente que todo lo que pueda salir de este Frankenstein no será para beneficio espectacular y sostenido de los actuales tokens.

Antes crean otro puto token y se lo vuelven a repartir.


----------



## Locoderemate (13 Sep 2022)

Parece que shimmer ya esta a punto de salir.


----------



## zeng (14 Sep 2022)

Ya sea una tecnología rompedora o 
una chapuza, lo bueno es que lo vamos a saber en breves con el lanzamiento de shimmer y sus evoluciones y las dapps y desarrolladores que lo adopten

Por lo que se intuye, estos pájaros han callado cosas muy jodidas (no sé si nos han hecho un favor o una putada):

- La red desde su lanzamiento hasta la actualización Chysalis era una auténtica chusta que hacía imposible un uso más allá de los amateurs.

- El intento de descentralización con fast probabilistic consensus fue un fracaso y se encontraron en un callejón sin salida (del que les sacó Hans).

- Han estado al borde de la quiebra, volviendo a vender tokens de la fundación sin haberlo comunicado.

Así que de crédito van justos justos, el tema es que no hay nada más que merezca la pena en el mercado.



Enviado desde mi 2201117SY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Thundercat (14 Sep 2022)

zeng dijo:


> Ya sea una tecnología rompedora o
> una chapuza, lo bueno es que lo vamos a saber en breves con el lanzamiento de shimmer y sus evoluciones y las dapps y desarrolladores que lo adopten
> 
> Por lo que se intuye, estos pájaros han callado cosas muy jodidas (no sé si nos han hecho un favor o una putada):
> ...



Ya, que se adopte por desarrollandores es clave. La fumada esa de hacer el ordenador ternario les llevaria o a un callejon sin salida o a estar 10 años viviendo del aire. Que vendian tokens sin comunicarlo ya se les suponia, como a todos los desarrolladores cripto.

Si aporta algo nuevo al sistema dominado por Ethereum sin que haya que ser un genio para programar Smart Contracts en el Tangle yo creo que tirará la cosa. Como pasó con Polygon o Harmony. Pero viendo la documentación por el momento parece una locura, habrá que ver si compensa.

Otro paso después para que suba el valor del token es que se establezcan plataformas tipo uniswap que generen fees. Pero tiene que haber un salto de calidad sustancioso respecto a lo que tenemos ya para que la gente la use.


----------



## El Anarquista (14 Sep 2022)

zeng dijo:


> Ya sea una tecnología rompedora o
> una chapuza, lo bueno es que lo vamos a saber en breves con el lanzamiento de shimmer y sus evoluciones y las dapps y desarrolladores que lo adopten
> 
> Por lo que se intuye, estos pájaros han callado cosas muy jodidas (no sé si nos han hecho un favor o una putada):
> ...



¿dónde has mirado eso de que han vendido nuevamente tokens? :-D...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (14 Sep 2022)

Penoso...


----------



## El Anarquista (14 Sep 2022)

zeng dijo:


> Ya sea una tecnología rompedora o
> una chapuza, lo bueno es que lo vamos a saber en breves con el lanzamiento de shimmer y sus evoluciones y las dapps y desarrolladores que lo adopten
> 
> Por lo que se intuye, estos pájaros han callado cosas muy jodidas (no sé si nos han hecho un favor o una putada):
> ...



Ahora mismo?.... Si que hay, otra cosa es supuestamente para ese campo específico donde decía iota que se centraba, pero criptos con potencial si que hay ahora mismo.


----------



## Thundercat (14 Sep 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> Ahora mismo?.... Si que hay, otra cosa es supuestamente para ese campo específico donde decía iota que se centraba, pero criptos con potencial si que hay ahora mismo.



Que hay nuevo? Estoy poco enterao


----------



## El Anarquista (15 Sep 2022)

Thundercat dijo:


> Que hay nuevo? Estoy poco enterao



Por poder pueden bajar más pero a largo plazo y con esa capitalización y gráfica a éstas les veo potencial: truebit, metis, gm wagmi, boson, velas, hathor, hermes protocol, y ovr cuando empiece la gráfica a ponerse de otra manera.... Iota si bajase más pues sí sería interesante comprar algo por si suena la flauta pero no demasiado... Digamos que se pone a 10, 15 centavos en algún momento, por meterle ahí 1000, 1500 hay poco que perder y no demasiado riesgo....

Hay otras que son interesantes pero no por la capitalización ni la gráfica... Vamos, que no sería todavía momento de entrar o hay riesgo de que se puedan seguir despeñando sin rumbo.

Cardano, dot, eth, avax si siguen bajando pues sí estaría bien entrar, ahora mismo no... Mucho riesgo con la que se puede venir.

Otras que no estaría demás ir mirando : Radix, azero, vra, theta, Rose, ocean, icp, grt, floki, ctsi, atom... Y digo "mirando"... Si btc y eth empiezan a llevar palos por todas partes y se empiezan a ver criptos que más o menos se sostienen a precios estables pues eso sería muy buena señal.


----------



## El Anarquista (15 Sep 2022)

Pero lo más probable es que el mercado sea aburrídisimo, lo que tenga recorrido se acumulará en algún punto y subirá en unos años...


----------



## khalil (15 Sep 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> Por poder pueden bajar más pero a largo plazo y con esa capitalización y gráfica a éstas les veo potencial: truebit, metis, gm wagmi, boson, velas, hathor, hermes protocol, y ovr cuando empiece la gráfica a ponerse de otra manera.... Iota si bajase más pues sí sería interesante comprar algo por si suena la flauta pero no demasiado... Digamos que se pone a 10, 15 centavos en algún momento, por meterle ahí 1000, 1500 hay poco que perder y no demasiado riesgo....
> 
> Hay otras que son interesantes pero no por la capitalización ni la gráfica... Vamos, que no sería todavía momento de entrar o hay riesgo de que se puedan seguir despeñando sin rumbo.
> 
> ...



Joder madre mia todo lo que mirais me volvería loco

Yo es que soy de los que creen que el 95% de las cripto moriran en breves y se quedarán 4 o 5 como pasó con los buscadores en la época de altavista, yahoo, terra, google y demás.

Con ese pensamiento en mi caso confio en no mas de 5 o 6 y siempre que no sirvan todas lo mismo, sobre todo en comparación con ETH que es la que clarametne parece que en el tema financiero se va a llevar la palma.

En mi caso con vigilar e invertir en estas me doy por satisfecho:

ETH: por razones obvias
ADA: la unica que hace lo mismo que ETH pero que le veo que esta metida en muchos temas institucionales
VET: por aquello de la crisis que hay con las cadenas de suministro, si funciona podría ser una buena solución
XRP: veo bancos que ya lo están utilizando 
IOTA: como no podría ser de otra manera. No hay ninguna otra que trabaje en el IoT excepto su copia china que corre en ETH, IOTEX
MATIC: de todas las de capa 2 de ETH parece que es la que mas está creciendo, y empreas como EY, Cocacola y muchas otras están dentro

A parte la unica que me planteo entrar ademas de estas es en SANDBOX por tener algo del metaverso que tanto dicen va a triunfar


No se a mi lo qeu me parece una mala estratgia es lo que hacen algunas personas de entrar en AVAX, SOL, ETH, ADA... si todas hacen lo mismo¡ al final solo quedará una o dos de ellas con casi total seguridad como a día de hoy solo queda google de todos los buscadores y youtube como repositorio de videos (tambien Vimeo y Odysse pero residuales)


----------



## Locoderemate (15 Sep 2022)

Shimmer sale el 28 de septiembre


----------



## Azkenchack (15 Sep 2022)

Solamente sobrevivirán aquellas que interesen a los amos del mundo. Y creo que, a estas alturas, todavía no tienen claro cuales serán.
Mientras, nosotros, que si BTC, que si ETH, que si Cardano, que si XRP....
Mientras que se deciden y hasta que haya alguna que sirva a sus intereses, nos dejan jugar a ser especuladores y nos permiten soñar con tener un golpe de suerte para ganar en un año lo que ellos ganan en un segundo.


Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Integer (15 Sep 2022)




----------



## Integer (15 Sep 2022)

The Shimmer Beta Network Is Live


Today marks the start of the Shimmer beta network, a significant step towards the launch of the Shimmer network.




blog.shimmer.network


----------



## zeng (15 Sep 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> Por poder pueden bajar más pero a largo plazo y con esa capitalización y gráfica a éstas les veo potencial: truebit, metis, gm wagmi, boson, velas, hathor, hermes protocol, y ovr cuando empiece la gráfica a ponerse de otra manera.... Iota si bajase más pues sí sería interesante comprar algo por si suena la flauta pero no demasiado... Digamos que se pone a 10, 15 centavos en algún momento, por meterle ahí 1000, 1500 hay poco que perder y no demasiado riesgo....
> 
> Hay otras que son interesantes pero no por la capitalización ni la gráfica... Vamos, que no sería todavía momento de entrar o hay riesgo de que se puedan seguir despeñando sin rumbo.
> 
> ...



Gracias por el aporte, no las conozco todas. Mi opinión respecto a las que conozco es:

Las L2 de eth demasiado chicharreras y difíciles de analizar (más que nada porque los zkrollups están evolucionando muy muy rápido), la batalla por la L1 definitiva no la va a ganar nadie que no ofrezca algo realmente diferencial (ni azero ni e-radix por ej ni cardano me parece que lo ofrecen), la tercera batalla que podría ser la L0 que conecte cadenas con la mínima fricción, no me parecen ni Atom ni Dot no están baratas.

La próxima evolución de las L1 podría ir por el procesamiento en paralelo: Aptos vs Sui Blockchain: Similarities and Differences

Por eso creo que iota tiene un buen ratio propuesta de valor/precio, sin estar ni en el top 50 promete procesamiento en paralelo de SC, L1 sin fees y además funcionar como L0 y transferencia descentralizada también de datos.

Insisto que es mi opinión, nunca consejo de inversión.

Enviado desde mi 2201117SY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Locoderemate (15 Sep 2022)

El problema de iota fue 2016-2020. Casi todo lo que se hizo en ese periodo ha sido una lacra.

Si iota hubiera salido por primera vez con crysalis hace un año mediante una distribucion de tokkens mucho mas inteligente, se veria el proyecto con otros ojos.

La verdad es q los proximos meses seran cruciales para el futuro del proyecto. Veremos q sucede


----------



## Locoderemate (17 Sep 2022)

Desde ayer los desarrolladores pueden probar la testnet de shimmer para experimentar con los contratos inteligentes


----------



## pep007 (19 Sep 2022)

Integer dijo:


> Habemus billetera móvil.




Ufff..., gran paso!!!!

La billetera movil es el camino de plata hacia la ciudad esmeralda...


----------



## spala (20 Sep 2022)

a ver si aprietan el culo y ejecutan el coordicide en la mainet,
mucho shimmer, assembly, y mierdas varias para mantenerte entretenido, pero sigue siendo una red centralizada y dependiente.

no habrá adopción sin descentralización.


----------



## pep007 (20 Sep 2022)

spala dijo:


> a ver si aprietan el culo y ejecutan el coordicide en la mainet,
> mucho shimmer, assembly, y mierdas varias para mantenerte entretenido, pero sigue siendo una red centralizada y dependiente.
> 
> no habrá adopción sin descentralización.



Si, tienes razon. Para mi los dos pasos impprtantes que fataban desde un punto de vista austriaco hera convertir la iota en plata o incluso vellon, con la billetera movil se puede conseguir, si no la huboeran cagado con la anterior trinity, ya estaria hecho, pero este es el camino para que suban las tps y ppder proceder con el 666 unleash da beast.
Cada vez estoy mas emocionado, yo le cambiaba el nombre y le llamria directamente tiranicidio, que es lo que va a ser, pero bueno, mejor lo dejamos en coordicidio para que Juanca y sus alegados no se enteren de que va la cosa.
Por ahi he leido cosas como que solo se impondran las criptos que las elites quieran..., etc, creo que no han entendido bien la jugada, afortunadamente.
Si, las criptos van contra las elites!


----------



## cholesfer (20 Sep 2022)

No va a pasar nada.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (20 Sep 2022)

Me gustaria mucho ser parte de la Iota Foundation, asi podria aprender como convertir el oro en plomo.


----------



## zeng (21 Sep 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Me gustaria mucho ser parte de la Iota Foundation, asi podria aprender como convertir el oro en plomo.



Ojo Plomo puro más caro que el oro para "cocinar" una sopa de quarks y gluones en el LHC del CERN - La Ciencia de la Mula Francis

Enviado desde mi 2201117SY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Locoderemate (22 Sep 2022)

Deep Dive into Stardust


Making IOTA's Ledger Web3-Ready TL;DR: Stardust transforms IOTA into an infrastructure layer for smart contract chains and introduces custom tokens. The new ledger is capable of conditional transfers and NFTs can function as wallets, while additional protocol improvements protect node...




blog.shimmer.network


----------



## Integer (23 Sep 2022)




----------



## Pepe la rana (24 Sep 2022)

Ya somos millonarios?

o EMOSIDO ENGAÑADOS


----------



## besto (26 Sep 2022)

¿Subimos un 10% y ni un solo comentario?


----------



## Snowball (26 Sep 2022)

Holaa 
Mucho tiempo desconectado del proyecto, más aún con la shit season en cripto


Acabo de ver esto y he pensado en mis iotas


*Adiós Bitcoin: una de las empresas mineras más grande del mundo anunció su quiebra
Tras largas semanas turbulentas en la cotización del Bitcoin, una de las empresas más grandes del mundo de la minería presentó la quiebra*

si como ya sabemos blockchain es intensivo en uso de energía... viendo como esta el mercado energético mundial, quizás la tecnología de IOTA presente una ventaja.

pero como va el desarrollo de la Red sin el controlador? El coordicio aquel


----------



## Thundercat (26 Sep 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Holaa
> Mucho tiempo desconectado del proyecto, más aún con la shit season en cripto
> 
> 
> ...



Pues mal, cómo va a ir. Van sacando cosas y yo no entiendo una puta mierda de nada. Ahora han sacado la Shimmer que como una L1 de IOTA donde se van a probar las cosas que se implementaran a la L0. Pero del coordicidio nada


----------



## Snowball (26 Sep 2022)

Integer dijo:


>



Pero esta ya es la fase final del coordicidio? Ya está la red totalmente descentralizada y el ratio transaccional es óptimo?

ya se podrá poner los nodos a generar mana?


----------



## Snowball (26 Sep 2022)

Mándorla dijo:


> La verdad es que IOTA está empezando a sacar cosas interesantes.
> 
> El día 28 sale al fin la red Shimmer:
> 
> ...



No jodas que va estar la tecnología iota en el metaverso?


----------



## Snowball (26 Sep 2022)

Thundercat dijo:


> Pues mal, cómo va a ir. *Van sacando cosas y yo no entiendo una puta mierda de nada*. Ahora han sacado la Shimmer que como una L1 de IOTA donde se van a probar las cosas que se implementaran a la L0. Pero del coordicidio nada



Mucha gente se hizo rica así  no problem 

Estoy leyendo algo del coordicidio en la Shimmer esta

Release strategy
Stardust is only the first upgrade that leverages the staging network setup: *modularized Coordicide components will also debut on Shimmer before being ported to the IOTA mainnet. *Let’s take a step back and explore


----------



## Thundercat (27 Sep 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Mucha gente se hizo rica así  no problem
> 
> Estoy leyendo algo del coordicidio en la Shimmer esta
> 
> ...



Para eso es shimmer basicamente.
Pero luego para crear fomo  y evitar que la gente piense que es sólo una testnet, han dicho que la red shimmer existirá a parte de Iota y hará cosas chulísimas. Me parece descaradisimo  como quieren vender los shitmmers. Yo encantado pero la gente no es idiota.


----------



## Locoderemate (27 Sep 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Pero esta ya es la fase final del coordicidio? Ya está la red totalmente descentralizada y el ratio transaccional es óptimo?
> 
> ya se podrá poner los nodos a generar mana?



Shimmer sale con coordinador para probar como hacer el coordicidio, para luego aplicarlo en iota.

La idea es integrar los smarts contracts en shimmer, que ya se estan probando en la red de pruebas (beta) de shimmer. Hecho esto, shimmer se integrara a la red iota y surgira iota 2.0

No han dicho tiempos pero supongo que hay cierta posibilidad q esto suceda antes de finalizar 2022. Pero veremos.


El tema del mana vendra mas tarde.


----------



## Thundercat (27 Sep 2022)

Pero es una testnet, o sea que cuando se fusione los token shimmer no valdran para nada


----------



## khalil (27 Sep 2022)

joder havia tiempo que no entraba en mi billetera y mehabía perdido el nuevo staking, sabeis si lleva mucho timepo?


----------



## Azkenchack (27 Sep 2022)

Quedan unos 30 dias. Te has perdido 60

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jaimitoabogado (27 Sep 2022)

Coño yo entre el otro día y no me salía ninguna opción de staking


----------



## Locoderemate (27 Sep 2022)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> Coño yo entre el otro día y no me salía ninguna opción de staking



Bajate la nueva version


----------



## Locoderemate (28 Sep 2022)

Nada


----------



## Bob Page (29 Sep 2022)

Transferidos mis Shimmers del staking a la cartera de Firefly Shimmer sin problema.


----------



## Drobed Yug (29 Sep 2022)

Mándorla dijo:


> Ya se puede tradear SMR. A 0.08 USD ahora mismo. Con ATH 0.1



En iotabee? Te funciona soonaverse?


----------



## Drobed Yug (29 Sep 2022)

Mándorla dijo:


> No, desde Bitforex.
> Iotabee y Soonaverse siguen en ello.



Iotabee comprobado que funciona para trading entre Shitmmer, USDT, Iota y Soon, enlazando desde tanglepay.

Shitmmer ya cotiza oficialmente y se hunde el primer día:









Precio, gráficos, capitalización de mercado de Shimmer (SMR) | CoinMarketCap


Conoce el precio, capitalización de mercado, pares comerciales, gráficos y datos más recientes de Shimmer (SMR) en el sitio web de seguimiento de precios de criptomonedas número uno del mundo




coinmarketcap.com


----------



## Thundercat (29 Sep 2022)

Mándorla dijo:


> Ya se puede tradear SMR. A 0.08 USD ahora mismo. Con ATH 0.1





Drobed Yug dijo:


> Iotabee comprobado que funciona para trading entre Shitmmer, USDT, Iota y Soon, enlazando desde tanglepay.
> 
> Shitmmer ya cotiza oficialmente y se hunde el primer día:
> 
> ...



Eso pasa con cualquier valor que sale al mercado. Hay muchisima gente que los vende nada mas se los regalan. Es dinero gratis
Ademas de los que ibtentan ser los primeros para recomprar abajo


----------



## Drobed Yug (29 Sep 2022)

Thundercat dijo:


> Eso pasa con cualquier valor que sale al mercado. Hay muchisima gente que los vende nada mas se los regalan. Es dinero gratis
> Ademas de los que ibtentan ser los primeros para recomprar abajo



No los pienso vender porque hay pooles en Iotabee para entrar con IotA/Shitmmer.

Igual si sigue bajando compro algún millar más para meterlo en el pool.


----------



## Thundercat (29 Sep 2022)

Drobed Yug dijo:


> No los pienso vender porque hay pooles en Iotabee para entrar con IotA/Shitmmer.
> 
> Igual si sigue bajando compro algún millar más para meterlo en el pool.



No, si yo tampoco los voy a vender. Sólo lo decía porque es normal que baje.
En el mercado de acciones pasa lo mismo. Mira lo que pasó cuando salió Coinbase a bolsa.


----------



## Drobed Yug (29 Sep 2022)

Thundercat dijo:


> No, si yo tampoco los voy a vender. Sólo lo decía porque es normal que baje.
> En el mercado de acciones pasa lo mismo. Mira lo que pasó cuando salió Coinbase a bolsa.



El APY del pool en iotabee para el par Shitmmer/IotA supera el 1400% ahora mismo


----------



## Azkenchack (29 Sep 2022)

A ver si me podeis echar una mano...
Tengo mis iotas repartidas en cuatro carteras en Firefly.
He reclamado mis Shimmers siguiendo el tutorial pero solo he recibido los de 1 cartera
¿Como puedo reclamas los de las otras tres carteras?
Nota: Uso Ledger
Un saludo y gracias

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Integer (29 Sep 2022)

Azkenchack dijo:


> A ver si me podeis echar una mano...
> Tengo mis iotas repartidas en cuatro carteras en Firefly.
> He reclamado mis Shimmers siguiendo el tutorial pero solo he recibido los de 1 cartera
> ¿Como puedo reclamas los de las otras tres carteras?
> ...



No uso ledger ni múltiples wallets...

Doy por hecho que si presionas "buscar más fondos" (o algo así, no recuerdo exactamente) no te aparecen.


----------



## Gatito Malo (29 Sep 2022)

Que hijos de la grandisima puta.

Lei que el shimmer estaba a 0.08$ y pense que era millonario con mis millones de shimmers pero no, simplemente han quitado ceros


----------



## Gatito Malo (29 Sep 2022)

Suburban2 dijo:


> Entonces a cuanto esta REALMENTE? 0.048 pone que valen ahora.



Estaba a 0,08$, ahora creo que esta por ahi.

Pero bueno, con que llegara a 0,01$ ya daba para hacerse rico con la cantidad que había. Era lo único bueno (tipo monedas de mierda de perros).

Ahora tenemos otra copia de iota con cantidades similares que aunque llegue a 1$ no nos hara ricos.


----------



## khalil (29 Sep 2022)

Una duda a ver si alguno me podeis ayudar, al hacerme la firefly de shimmer utilicé una copia de seguridad de la wallet de iota: el stronghold este famoso y no me dio las 24 palabras de la semilla. Son las mismas que la de IOTA o es que no me dicuenta y no las apunte?? sabeis si ahora las puedo conseguir?


----------



## Drobed Yug (29 Sep 2022)

khalil dijo:


> Una duda a ver si alguno me podeis ayudar, al hacerme la firefly de shimmer utilicé una copia de seguridad de la wallet de iota: el stronghold este famoso y no me dio las 24 palabras de la semilla. Son las mismas que la de IOTA o es que no me dicuenta y no las apunte?? sabeis si ahora las puedo conseguir?



Son las mismas


----------



## khalil (29 Sep 2022)

gracias¡


----------



## khalil (29 Sep 2022)

Aprovecho para haceros otra pregunta compañeros, es que estoy aqui aprendiendo el mundo este de IOTA fuera del firefly

Me gustaría entrar en un pool de los de IOTABEE porque veo que hay uno de MIOTA/SMR aprovechando que ahora tengo los dos tokens

Me reenvio unos SMR a la billetera TanglePay IOTA y unas IOTAS a la misma billetera. Realmente aunque la TanglePay es la misma, hay una billetera para cada token (quizas esté aqui el problema, no sé)


Entro en IOTABEE, conecto la wallet TanglePay pero no me da la opción de entrar en ningun pool

¿sabeis como se debe hacer?


----------



## Drobed Yug (29 Sep 2022)

khalil dijo:


> Aprovecho para haceros otra pregunta compañeros, es que estoy aqui aprendiendo el mundo este de IOTA fuera del firefly
> 
> Me gustaría entrar en un pool de los de IOTABEE porque veo que hay uno de MIOTA/SMR aprovechando que ahora tengo los dos tokens
> 
> ...



Si.

Desde un wallet Shitmmer de tanglepay te metes en el pool enlazando la dirección de otra wallet de tanglepay donde tengas Iotas.

Al entrar después en iotabee desde el wallet de panglepay donde tengas Iotas te metes en añadir liquidez al pool y tendrás que meter el equivalente en cotización de Iotas para el par con Shitmmer.


----------



## khalil (29 Sep 2022)

Drobed Yug dijo:


> Si.
> 
> Desde un wallet Shitmmer de tanglepay te metes en el pool enlazando la dirección de otra wallet de tanglepay donde tengas Iotas.
> 
> Al entrar después en iotabee desde el wallet de panglepay donde tengas Iotas te metes en añadir liquidez al pool y tendrás que meter el equivalente en cotización de Iotas para el par con Shitmmer.



lo acabo de conseguir, no sin sudar la gota gorda porque deje de ver mis shimmer en la wallet y en iotabee hasta que cambié a la wallet de IOTA

Que paranoia joder

aqui el amigo valdeande tb lo explica


----------



## khalil (29 Sep 2022)

Oye y ya aprovechandome de vuestra amabilidad otra pregunta, que espero que le sirva a alguien mas..

Yo hasta ahora lo que había hecho en el mundo cripto era comprar, holdear, algo de swap entre unas y otras cryto y staking pero de pools nada de nada

Ahora me he metido de nuevo despues de unas horas con mis iotas y mis shymmer en la pool una par de veces y cada vez que entro en Liquidity portfolio veo cantidades diferetes de Shimmer e IOTAS a las iniciales, y cada vez que entro es diferete a la anterior, varia poco pero varia, ¿qué significa esto?


----------



## Drobed Yug (30 Sep 2022)

khalil dijo:


> Oye y ya aprovechandome de vuestra amabilidad otra pregunta, que espero que le sirva a alguien mas..
> 
> Yo hasta ahora lo que había hecho en el mundo cripto era comprar, holdear, algo de swap entre unas y otras cryto y staking pero de pools nada de nada
> 
> Ahora me he metido de nuevo despues de unas horas con mis iotas y mis shymmer en la pool una par de veces y cada vez que entro en Liquidity portfolio veo cantidades diferetes de Shimmer e IOTAS a las iniciales, y cada vez que entro es diferete a la anterior, varia poco pero varia, ¿qué significa esto?



Significa que en el pool son variables las cantidades que has dejado a medida que la gente hace trading usando el swap para conseguir IoTas, Shimmers o USDT usando los fondos del pool y pagando una comisión que se reparte entre todos los custodiadores. ¿De dónde te crees que sale el dinero de la APR que estás cobrando?

Cuanto más grande sea el pool, mayor valor tendrá Shimmer, porque solo se utiliza que yo sepa para entrar en este pool o para cambiarlo por USDT o por IoTas. Yo hoy le he sacado casi un 50% en USD a lo que he metido.

Boa noite.


----------



## Thundercat (30 Sep 2022)

bueno por lo menos ahora sirve para algo...
le he echao 20 euros al pool IOTA/SMR


----------



## Bob Page (30 Sep 2022)

SMR to da mun!


----------



## khalil (30 Sep 2022)

Drobed Yug dijo:


> Significa que en el pool son variables las cantidades que has dejado a medida que la gente hace trading usando el swap para conseguir IoTas, Shimmers o USDT usando los fondos del pool y pagando una comisión que se reparte entre todos los custodiadores. ¿De dónde te crees que sale el dinero de la APR que estás cobrando?
> 
> Cuanto más grande sea el pool, mayor valor tendrá Shimmer, porque solo se utiliza que yo sepa para entrar en este pool o para cambiarlo por USDT o por IoTas. Yo hoy le he sacado casi un 50% en USD a lo que he metido.
> 
> Boa noite.



Muchas gracias @Drobed Yug por la explicación


----------



## Gatito Malo (30 Sep 2022)

Drobed Yug dijo:


> Significa que en el pool son variables las cantidades que has dejado a medida que la gente hace trading usando el swap para conseguir IoTas, Shimmers o USDT usando los fondos del pool y pagando una comisión que se reparte entre todos los custodiadores. ¿De dónde te crees que sale el dinero de la APR que estás cobrando?
> 
> Cuanto más grande sea el pool, mayor valor tendrá Shimmer, porque solo se utiliza que yo sepa para entrar en este pool o para cambiarlo por USDT o por IoTas. Yo hoy le he sacado casi un 50% en USD a lo que he metido.
> 
> Boa noite.



¿Alguna explicacion sencilla para alguien que no toca sus iotashimmers desde hace meses? ¿Tiene algun riesgo?


----------



## Drobed Yug (30 Sep 2022)

Gatito Malo dijo:


> ¿Alguna explicacion sencilla para alguien que no toca sus iotashimmers desde hace meses? ¿Tiene algun riesgo?



Puedes sacar los tokens en cualquier momento del pool y cambiarlos a USDT en el mismo iotabee al instante si es que entras en pánico y ves derrumbe claro.

La app iotabee es un exchange descentralizado (DEX) para los que tenemos tokens de iota y shimmer.


----------



## Gatito Malo (30 Sep 2022)

Drobed Yug dijo:


> Puedes sacar los tokens en cualquier momento del pool y cambiarlos a USDT en el mismo iotabee al instante si es que entras en pánico y ves derrumbe claro.
> 
> La app iotabee es un exchange descentralizado (DEX) para los que tenemos tokens de iota y shimmer.



Necesito mas informacion. ¿Algun video o articulo o algo?


----------



## Drobed Yug (30 Sep 2022)

Gatito Malo dijo:


> Necesito mas informacion. ¿Algun video o articulo o algo?



Lo tienes varios post más arriba.

En iota3.0 (YouTube) hay tutoriales.


----------



## Gatito Malo (30 Sep 2022)

Drobed Yug dijo:


> Lo tienes varios post más arriba.
> 
> En iota3.0 (YouTube) hay tutoriales.



Gracias.

Y otra pregunta. El staking se ha terminado para siempre, ¿No?

¿Ya no tiene sentido tener las iptas en el firefly (salvo para ganar asemblys)?


----------



## khalil (30 Sep 2022)

khalil dijo:


> lo acabo de conseguir, no sin sudar la gota gorda porque deje de ver mis shimmer en la wallet y en iotabee hasta que cambié a la wallet de IOTA
> 
> Que paranoia joder
> 
> aqui el amigo valdeande tb lo explica



Veo que ya ha quitado el video, para el que lo quiera ver lo debe haber subido a ODYSEE aunque creo que es mejor el IOTA 3.0


----------



## Drobed Yug (30 Sep 2022)

Gatito Malo dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> Y otra pregunta. El staking se ha terminado para siempre, ¿No?
> 
> ¿Ya no tiene sentido tener las iptas en el firefly (salvo para ganar asemblys)?



Pues por ahora eso parece.

El wallet de tanglepay al menos tiene acceso a dos DEX por ahora y firefly solo deja hacer staking y votar.


----------



## Drobed Yug (30 Sep 2022)

Bob Page dijo:


> SMR to da mun!


----------



## Gatito Malo (30 Sep 2022)

Drobed Yug dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1210098



Bitfinex acaba de anunciar que pronto la van a tener.


----------



## batone79 (30 Sep 2022)

Encargo el Lambo ya, o que?


Mándorla dijo:


> Seguimos con las buenas noticias:


----------



## batone79 (30 Sep 2022)

Mándorla dijo:


> Tardas



Vamos a meterle banda sonora a las shimmer
El final te va a gustar...


----------



## Bob Page (30 Sep 2022)

Venga que llegamos al 0.1 $


----------



## batone79 (30 Sep 2022)

Bob Page dijo:


> Venga que llegamos al 0.1 $



Si se pone pone a 25$  me pagó la hipoteca de Grá!..


----------



## batone79 (1 Oct 2022)

no es para cagarse en dios santo compañeros de viaje...?!!!
con perdon a los crellentes de este hilo
vamos a ver...
primero me cago en la fundación.....pero HDLGP! habeis puesto la 'Tanglepay' solo en chrome?
y los pro!? que pasa con ellos, como yo digo, que usamos Firefox...eh...? 
HDGP vendidos...ahora si eh? ahora, ya sabeis por donde van los tiros....
que si ....'....''se puedeh tambien por Metamaaaaask!'''
pero HDLP!!!! dime en que puta red lo hacemos put0 volchevique de mierda!! 
...mira que ahora si que estas preocupado por tu dinero, eh? puta rata comunista.............


----------



## batone79 (1 Oct 2022)

Mándorla dijo:


> Otro CEX para Shimmer



Muy buena noticia...!!
0,0889$ ahora mismo...
Joooooooodl Paco!, Jooooodl!


----------



## su IGWT (1 Oct 2022)

Pregunta, este segunto staking que hace 30 dies q corre se puede activar desde la wallet del movil?
Y si es asi como se hace porque yo no veo donde puedo adderirme…
GRACIAS


----------



## Bye Felicia (1 Oct 2022)

batone79 dijo:


> no es para cagarse en dios santo compañeros de viaje...?!!!
> con perdon a los crellentes de este hilo
> vamos a ver...
> primero me cago en la fundación.....pero HDLGP*! habeis puesto la 'Tanglepay' solo en chrome?
> ...



No te quejes tanto, que yo uso Opera y me las veo chungas para tener disponible cualquier app de mierda.


----------



## Tito Pulo (2 Oct 2022)

Hay alguien más a quien le haya sido completamente imposible reclamar sus SMR del staking desde la Firefly Shimmer?

He repetido los pasos cientos de veces y siempre me da "dispositivo Ledger no encontrado" en el último paso de reclamarlos.

Todo actualizado, Ledger live cerrado, modo desarrollador etc etc


----------



## Azkenchack (2 Oct 2022)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Hay alguien más a quien le haya sido completamente imposible reclamar sus SMR del staking desde la Firefly Shimmer?
> 
> He repetido los pasos cientos de veces y siempre me da "dispositivo Ledger no encontrado" en el último paso de reclamarlos.
> 
> Todo actualizado, Ledger live cerrado, modo desarrollador etc etc



Si, yo creo que me ocurria lo mismo que a ti pero al final todas mis shimmer fueron reclamadas y OK.
Lo que hice fue irme a otro ordenador e instale firefly shimmer (con ledger actualizado y todo lo demas)
Parexia que ledger se quedaba tupi pero le di a los dos botnes de ledger y en seguida me aparecieron las cuatro cuentas con los shimmer.


Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Page (4 Oct 2022)

Joder, ya vale la mitad que IOTA por Token, 0.125$


----------



## khalil (4 Oct 2022)

Bob Page dijo:


> Joder, ya vale la mitad que IOTA por Token, 0.125$



si la verdad que suena a coña


----------



## Drobed Yug (4 Oct 2022)

Mándorla dijo:


> Se va a comer a IOTA en nada.



La próxima shitcoin del ecosistema iota será Soon, que se va a incorporar al pool de iotabee.

No le debe quedar demasiado a Shitmmer en máximos.


----------



## Integer (4 Oct 2022)

Uno ya no sabe si dumpear o holdear.

Unos buenos Merkels salen vendiendo, pero creo que voy a holdear.


----------



## Integer (4 Oct 2022)

Mándorla dijo:


> Soon también. Pero vamos Soon la mayoria de cosas que tienen en Soonaverse la están pasando a Shimmer (NFT, swaps), así que shimmer sigue siendo necesario en su plataforma. Además del resto de proyectos que salgan dentro de Shimmer. Que hay un montón y muy interesantes (en algunos de ellos ando metido).


----------



## orbeo (4 Oct 2022)

Donde se puede vender Shimmer? Que ando desconectado del asunto.


----------



## khalil (4 Oct 2022)

@Drobed Yug disculpa, sigo vigulando el pool recien creado y estoy viendo que cada vez en el par MIOTA / SMR tengo mas IOTAs de las que había puesto al inicio (como el doble) y menos SMR (como un 30% menos)

Es así como funciona esto? es normal que pase esto?

Gracias¡


----------



## khalil (4 Oct 2022)

orbeo dijo:


> Donde se puede vender Shimmer? Que ando desconectado del asunto.



Hasta donde se hay unos pocos exchanges que la han listado pero si no estas dado de alta en ellos quizas es mas sencillo descargarte la tanglepay, y en IOTABEE cambiarlos por IOTA y ya vender las IOTAS


----------



## Harrymorgan (4 Oct 2022)

orbeo dijo:


> Donde se puede vender Shimmer? Que ando desconectado del asunto.



En Iota Bee, pero están subiendo.

Yo también estoy bastante desconectado,. que baratillas están la iotas. He metido 600 euros y me han dado un porrón.


----------



## Drobed Yug (4 Oct 2022)

khalil dijo:


> @Drobed Yug disculpa, sigo vigulando el pool recien creado y estoy viendo que cada vez en el par MIOTA / SMR tengo mas IOTAs de las que había puesto al inicio (como el doble) y menos SMR (como un 30% menos)
> 
> Es así como funciona esto? es normal que pase esto?
> 
> Gracias¡



Si, eso se llama impermanent loss y pasa cuando una del par crece o decrece mucho más que la otra.

Como verás, el montante total en USD de tu par va creciendo poco a poco si aún estás dentro (yo salí con 50% de beneficio), y eso se debe a la comisión por swap que estás cobrando por estar en el pool. Cuanto mayor volumen de operaciones, mayor comisión cobras y compensa algo las impermanent losses.

Si sigues dentro un tiempo, llegará un momento que shimmer baje y/o IotA suba, y entonces verás que pasas a tener menos Iotas que ahora y más Shimmers.

No digo que haya que salir o quedarse, sólo que mientras esté fuerte shimmer le puedes sacar más haciendo trading por USDT o Miota si sales ahora porque el número de Shimmers que tienes va a ir bajando por el momento.

Boa noite


----------



## Drobed Yug (4 Oct 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> En Iota Bee, pero están subiendo.
> 
> Yo también estoy bastante desconectado,. que baratillas están la iotas. He metido 600 euros y me han dado un porrón.



Ya veremos si hay Crash bancario si cae o hasta donde cae, pero yo tb le he metido más estos días.

Por ahora sorprende que el batacazo en bolsas de estos días no se haya notado nada en cryptos.


----------



## Gatito Malo (6 Oct 2022)

Mándorla dijo:


> Y en unas horas se lista en bitfinex.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1217105



Ya esta listado y se pueden hacer depositos.

El trading empieza hoy a las 15:00 hora española.


----------



## Integer (6 Oct 2022)

SMR sube con furia porcina, acaba de tocar los $0.17


----------



## Ordel (6 Oct 2022)

Para los novatos que tenemos iotas, ya no van a valer con la shimmer esa?

Sustituye?


----------



## Thundercat (6 Oct 2022)

Ordel dijo:


> Para los novatos que tenemos iotas, ya no van a valer con la shimmer esa?
> 
> Sustituye?



No la sustituye. Van a valer igual.


----------



## Thundercat (6 Oct 2022)

Ahora es cuando la dumpean en Bitfinex y se va a la mierda.


----------



## Thundercat (6 Oct 2022)

Ojo atención.
Sabemos que en el momento del staking muchos exchanges como Binance desactivaron los retiros de IOTA para quedarse ellos con los rewards. Hemos de suponer que los exchanges controlan un volumen importante de Shimmer.

Eso puede impactar bastante en el precio. Ya sabemos cómo Binance pumpea chicharros aleatoriamente


----------



## Integer (6 Oct 2022)

Thundercat dijo:


> Ojo atención.
> Sabemos que en el momento del staking muchos exchanges como Binance desactivaron los retiros de IOTA para quedarse ellos con los rewards. Hemos de suponer que los exchanges controlan un volumen importante de Shimmer.
> 
> Eso puede impactar bastante en el precio. Ya sabemos cómo Binance pumpea chicharros aleatoriamente



De momento lo están pumpeando para abajo.


----------



## batone79 (6 Oct 2022)

Buenas noches señores,
he sacado un poco de tiempo y me he conectado aqui al escritorio para ver mis ordenes en Bitfinex y demas, bueno decir que cuando aparecio el tema del Staking decidí stackear un 80% y tradear el 20% restante, aunque estaba en la mierda ya que se compraron bastante mas arriba del precio actual, decidí crear mi estrategia en acumular IOTAS, no tenerlas paradas, no servia de nada estar esperando y la cosa no va mal. (ya ves estoy en IOTA desde Diciembre 2018 o así..)
Actualmente estoy en un ~60-40% siendo 60% lo que esta en Staking actual, el mismo volumen desde inicio. Tanto para las recompensas de Shimmer como de Assambly.
Como sabeis he estado mirando el tema de iotabee, -no me convence mucho- ya flipao! que siiii joder que lo metes y apr de su puta madre.... pero necesitas contraparte de IOTAS SUBNORMAAAAL!! esas que tengo yo tradeando y ademas no se como estan los numeros al día o semana...es decir por ejemplo mas menos por cada 1000Shimer que te da en el par con Miota en un día o semana? No tengo ni puta idea, me compensa, es mejor x2 que mi estrategia? es posible pero no lo se...
Pero bueno mi sorpresa llega cuando conecto con Bitfinex en escritorio (Siempre lo hago con el movil) y oh! espera tu!... BOOOOOOM MotherFucker BOOOOOOOM!!! y leo esto...







Pues ahora tengo maaaaas mogollón de Putas Shiiimers... siiiii joder....!! (Tiene nombre de salvar a judios en el 45).. y siiii se me pone dura solo mirar el puto saldo de gratis que tengo ahi ahora mismo...
Entonces que hacemos..?!!
Yo paso de las Shimmer, realmente os lo digo, la base es IOTA y entre regalito y reaglito y el precio de IOTA ahora mismo, tengo ahi unas Gs buenas para traderar y darle la vuelta al tema, y seguir con mi estrategia de acumular mas putas IOTAS...!!
....
me gustaria oir vuestras opiniones...
Sobre todo que os esta reportando en vuestros balances iotabee..
Gracias chavales... y HOOOOOOOODL joder! HOOOOOODL!


----------



## Thundercat (6 Oct 2022)

batone79 dijo:


> Buenas noches señores,
> he sacado un poco de tiempo y me he conectado aqui al escritorio para ver mis ordenes en Bitfinex y demas, bueno decir que cuando aparecio el tema del Staking decidí stackear un 80% y tradear el 20% restante, aunque estaba en la mierda ya que se compraron bastante mas arriba del precio actual, decidí crear mi estrategia en acumular IOTAS, no tenerlas paradas, no servia de nada estar esperando y la cosa no va mal. (ya ves estoy en IOTA desde Diciembre 2018 o así..)
> Actualmente estoy en un ~60-40% siendo 60% lo que esta en Staking actual, el mismo volumen desde inicio. Tanto para las recompensas de Shimmer como de Assambly.
> Como sabeis he estado mirando el tema de iotabee, -no me convence mucho- ya flipao! que siiii joder que lo metes y apr de su puta madre.... pero necesitas contraparte de IOTAS SUBNORMAAAAL!! esas que tengo yo tradeando y ademas no se como estan los numeros al día o semana...es decir por ejemplo mas menos por cada 1000Shimer que te da en el par con Miota en un día o semana? No tengo ni puta idea, me compensa, es mejor x2 que mi estrategia? es posible pero no lo se...
> ...



Se portan los de Bitfinex, en teoría no tendrian que darte nada. A mi tambien me dieron ETHW con el fork de Ethereum.
Pena que tenía mis iota en Firefly, Si no me hubieran caído más shimmer todavía


----------



## Tito Pulo (15 Oct 2022)

Alguien ve posible que sea SHIMMER la que nos dé una buena alegría antes q IOTA?
Me refiero , incluso a superarla en capitalización...

Por un lado sabemos que Shimmer es una red de prueba, pero su tecnología a corto plazo irá por delante de Iota , y serán muchos los avances y actualizaciónes que lleguen antes que a Iota, y eso hará que también sume decenas de proyectos.
El día 28 de Octubre tendremos ya la compatibilidad EVM con ICP,..y eso será en Shimmer.
Cuantos proyectos de ETH harán el cambio a la red Shimmer?

Y ahora mismo tiene una capitalización de tan solo de 144 Millones.

Subirá antes SMR?
Capitalizara más que IOTA, en algún momento?


----------



## El Anarquista (15 Oct 2022)

Shimmer no va a hacer nada que no haga iota.


----------



## Tito Pulo (15 Oct 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> Shimmer no va a hacer nada que no haga iota.



Más bien pareciera que es al revés,..
Iota no hará nada que no se haya realizado antes y además con éxito en Shimmer.
Por lo tanto la primera en mostrar su potencial será Shimmer y eso puede despertar muchísimo interés en los inversores.


----------



## Thundercat (15 Oct 2022)

Puede que Shimmer suba más, los pajaros de la IF no quieren decir abiertamente que no servirá para nada aparte de ser una testnet


----------



## Thundercat (15 Oct 2022)

Curiosa la cosmovisión de este hombre


----------



## El Anarquista (15 Oct 2022)

Me refiero a que ... Veis el volumen e interés que hay en iota?.... Veis el comportamiento de iota en 2021 frente a otras altcoins?... Pues ese poco interés es el que va a mostrar shimmer a corto plazo....shimmer al final es mas iota, no es un proyecto nuevo para el mercado


----------



## El Anarquista (15 Oct 2022)

Iota está en el puesto 60... Por ahí, está peor que cosas como dash.


----------



## Thundercat (15 Oct 2022)

Ethereum colgará de IOTA???
Qué soluciones multIchain hay ahora??
Eliminará los bridges?? Si es así lo petará bastante


----------



## zeng (16 Oct 2022)

La IF es como las mujeres, hay que fijarse en lo que hacen no en lo que dicen.

Shimmer a todos los efectos es un fork de iota, solo que se ha hecho internamente. A saber para que lo quieren, podría ser para quedarse el defi y no saturar la red de iota, podría ser para crear otro proyecto.. lo que no parece desde luego es solo una testnet incentivada y canta bastante que su marketcap sea equivalente a la séptima parte de iota cuando en teoría tiene más riesgo..



Enviado desde mi 2201117SY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tito Pulo (16 Oct 2022)

zeng dijo:


> La IF es como las mujeres, hay que fijarse en lo que hacen no en lo que dicen.
> 
> Shimmer a todos los efectos es un fork de iota, solo que se ha hecho internamente. A saber para que lo quieren, podría ser para quedarse el defi y no saturar la red de iota, podría ser para crear otro proyecto.. lo que no parece desde luego es solo una testnet incentivada y canta bastante que su marketcap sea equivalente a la séptima parte de iota cuando en teoría tiene más riesgo..
> 
> ...


----------



## Tito Pulo (16 Oct 2022)

Hola zeng,
También yo creo que Shimmer es mucho más q simplemente una red de pruebas.
De hecho tiene su red de pruebas cuya dirección comienza por "rms" y su red principal que comienza por "smr"


----------



## Tito Pulo (16 Oct 2022)

Lo que no entiendo es a qué te refieres con lo de que llama la atención que su capitalización sea un séptima parte de Iota teniendo más riesgo?
Te agradecería lo explicaras,.. gracias de antemano.


----------



## Integer (16 Oct 2022)

Thundercat dijo:


> Ethereum colgará de IOTA???
> Qué soluciones multIchain hay ahora??
> Eliminará los bridges?? Si es así lo petará bastante



Par nada.

Lo que pretenden es el asalto de la Bastilla.

Hacer los ISC compatibles con EVM, minteado de tokens y NFTs de capa 1 que funcionan como wallets... Todo a coste 0 o prácticamente 0.

Han venido a derribar Ethereum.

Están preparando el terreno para migrar dApps enteras de Eth al tangle, mejorando escalabilidad, interconexión y fees.


----------



## Thundercat (16 Oct 2022)

zeng dijo:


> La IF es como las mujeres, hay que fijarse en lo que hacen no en lo que dicen.
> 
> Shimmer a todos los efectos es un fork de iota, solo que se ha hecho internamente. A saber para que lo quieren, podría ser para quedarse el defi y no saturar la red de iota, podría ser para crear otro proyecto.. lo que no parece desde luego es solo una testnet incentivada y canta bastante que su marketcap sea equivalente a la séptima parte de iota cuando en teoría tiene más riesgo..
> 
> ...





Mándorla dijo:


> No es un fork, ni se le parece. Y para que lo quieren, está todo bien detallado en su documentación. Solo hay que leerla.



y entenderla jaja


----------



## zeng (16 Oct 2022)

Thundercat dijo:


> y entenderla jaja



Entender lo que te dicen y creertelo a pies juntillas no es difícil, no es física cuántica xD lo difícil es leer entre líneas e intuir lo que realmente va a suceder.

Enviado desde mi 2201117SY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## zeng (16 Oct 2022)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es a qué te refieres con lo de que llama la atención que su capitalización sea un séptima parte de Iota teniendo más riesgo?
> Te agradecería lo explicaras,.. gracias de antemano.



Me refiero a que me parece una valoración desorbitada para una red cuyo valor añadido tiene fecha de caducidad (hasta que las mejoras se vayan trasladando a la red de iota) y un riesgo extra por ser una red de pruebas.

Si tiene la valoración que tiene es porque el smart money no ha vendido, si no ha vendido es porque recoge en el valor algo más que simplemente una red para probar nuevos desarrollos.

Enviado desde mi 2201117SY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## zeng (16 Oct 2022)

Que os parece?

Shimmer -> web3 / eth killer / defi / nfts
Iota -> IoT / m2m / uso industrial e institucional

Tiene sentido?

Enviado desde mi 2201117SY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ircapo (16 Oct 2022)

Estoy interesado en desarrollar algún proyecto empresarial con Iota
Que sea de I+D
Si es posible relacionado con el sector de energía o agricultura
Se aceptan propuestas y gente interesada en colaborar profesionalmente
Somos una pyme española


----------



## Thundercat (17 Oct 2022)

Ircapo dijo:


> Estoy interesado en desarrollar empresarial algún proyecto con Iota
> Que sea de I+D
> Si es posible relacionado con el sector de energía o agricultura
> Se aceptan propuestas y gente interesada en colaborar profesionalmente
> Somos una pyme española



A mí también pero es difícil hacer que encaje IOTA ahí.
No sé si está todo tan maduro como para conectar una red de sensores de agricultura a la red IOTA. No hay prácticamente nodos.
Lo que pretende IOTA es, según entiendo, suplantar a la larga el LoraWAN y otras redes de pago por el tangle, gratuito y ultraescalable.


----------



## Tito Pulo (17 Oct 2022)

zeng dijo:


> Me refiero a que me parece una valoración desorbitada para una red cuyo valor añadido tiene fecha de caducidad (hasta que las mejoras se vayan trasladando a la red de iota) y un riesgo extra por ser una red de pruebas.
> 
> Si tiene la valoración que tiene es porque el smart money no ha vendido, si no ha vendido es porque recoge en el valor algo más que simplemente una red para probar nuevos desarrollos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi 2201117SY mediante Tapatalk



Desorbitado una capitalización de 140 millones?
Pues podemos valorar lo que vale una red como Solana a la que han hackeado varias veces o a muchas otras del top 50 que son simples copias de ETH.
Proyectos que valen 50, 100 o 200 veces más y cuya tecnología es muy inferior..

A mí 140 millones me parece un valor ridículo para SHIMMER.

Shimmer es completamente diferencial a todas ellas.
Cero fees y SC también únicos..
Supply muy bajo y una necesidad de depósito y almacenamiento del token de la red para cualquiera de los proyectos que correrán en Shimmer....millones de SMR estarán bloqueados,

Sinceramente, desconozco cuantas empresas esperarán a IOTA teniendo ya a otra red que les proporciona la tecnología que necesitan...


----------



## su IGWT (17 Oct 2022)

En 11 dias acaba el staking de ams. Donde os enterais cuando vuelve a haber un stakin de cualqueira de las dos?


----------



## soldadodedios (18 Oct 2022)

Mándorla dijo:


> Es el último que se sepa.
> De Shimmer ya no va a haber más.



Entonces qué hacemos con las iotas en staking?


----------



## soldadodedios (20 Oct 2022)

hay link de eso ultimo?


----------



## Tito Pulo (23 Oct 2022)

Iota camino del puesto 70 en CMC.
Que se dice pronto,..pero hay ahora mismo 66 proyectos mejor valorados q IOTA.
No sé de qué sirven las noticias, tanto desarrollo como últimamente hay y tantos partners y empresas con patentes compartidas con Iota.
Sinceramente es incomprensible.
O realmente estamos muy equivocados los que creemos que esto vale mucho más.


----------



## Anayosky (23 Oct 2022)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Iota camino del puesto 70 en CMC.
> Que se dice pronto,..pero hay ahora mismo 66 proyectos mejor valorados q IOTA.
> No sé de qué sirven las noticias, tanto desarrollo como últimamente hay y tantos partners y empresas con patentes compartidas con Iota.
> Sinceramente es incomprensible.
> O realmente estamos muy equivocados los que creemos que esto vale mucho más.



No seré yo quien defienda a Iota, pero basarse en el CMC para valorar un proyecto es lo último que tiene que hacerse.

Pensando así, todo lo que está por debajo del puesto 35 (Terra Classic) sería una puta mierda sin sentido.

Con las criptos, más que con nada, es mucho mejor basarse en delirios de colgado que en comparar el market, por varias razones; la principal es que el mercado se define por la especulación, se manipula por los exchanges, y se rige por las modas.

Por lo que solo hace falta que en un momento dado el delirio sea compartido para explotar la cotización. La calidad del proyecto o las fundamentales (que en mi opinión es mierda en el caso de Iota) es lo de menos.


----------



## Tito Pulo (23 Oct 2022)

Pues Iota entonces carecerá de especialización, de interés,.tampoco está de moda, y además según tú la calidad del proyecto y sus fundamentales son una mierda...
Camino del 100 vamos, con el precio buscando minimos


----------



## El Anarquista (23 Oct 2022)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Iota camino del puesto 70 en CMC.
> Que se dice pronto,..pero hay ahora mismo 66 proyectos mejor valorados q IOTA.
> No sé de qué sirven las noticias, tanto desarrollo como últimamente hay y tantos partners y empresas con patentes compartidas con Iota.
> Sinceramente es incomprensible.
> O realmente estamos muy equivocados los que creemos que esto vale mucho más.



Pero aún estás dentro?... XDDDD... Pues más que va a bajar, sin calzoncillos te vas a quedar a corto - medio plazo.


----------



## Azkenchack (23 Oct 2022)

En Iota solamente quedamos los que si nos retiramos, perderíamos el 90% de lo invertido..
Asi que, a estas alturas, ya da lo mismo perder el 90 que el 100%.
Ojo, y esto ocurre con la mayoria de las criptos, por no decir con todas.



Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Azkenchack (23 Oct 2022)

Mándorla dijo:


> ya veréis los Noioters cuando esto despegue!



Ya, desde el 2018 llevo esperando el despegue....cinco años, cinco.
Lo dicho, si no ha desaparecido es porque en Iota solamente quedan pringados como yo...y algún despistado que le mete, de vez en cuando, 20€ por probar...

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (23 Oct 2022)

Joder no consigo sacar las Shimmer de Trinity. Si le doy a enviar directamente me muestra saldo 0 (pq solo sale Iota que tengo 0), me he instalado el Tanglepay ese y conectado el wallet. Saldo 0 de chimers y claro, en Iotabee tampoco sale nada.


----------



## orbeo (23 Oct 2022)

Mándorla dijo:


> Shimmer nunca han salido en Trinity, solo en Firefly…



Sí exacto me había confundido. De todas formas ya lo he resuelto al final fuido encontrado el camino.
Hay que instalarse el wallet de Shimmer (Firefly Shimmer) y meter la semilla de Iota para que se vincule. Una vez salen los fondos ahí ya se pueden enviar a Bitfinex por ejemplo.


----------



## Tito Pulo (23 Oct 2022)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Ya, desde el 2018 llevo esperando el despegue....cinco años, cinco.
> Lo dicho, si no ha desaparecido es porque en Iota solamente quedan pringados como yo...y algún despistado que le mete, de vez en cuando, 20€ por probar...
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk



Lo dicho.....los Holders de Iota debemos ser los mas pringados... muchos llevamos 5 años e incluso más y perdemos mucha pasta.....el que entró a 1/2/3/4 o 5 dólares arrastra unas pérdidas brutales....
Si no se tubo más Fiat para poder entrar abajo y promediar ...la inversión ha sido una auténtica ruina... con el cuento de la tecnología superior al resto permanecemos paralizados y embobados viendo cómo cualquier proyecto nuevo q sale nos pasa por la derecha...
QNT, Aptos,Matic,Solana, y un largo etc...
Muchas otras más antiguas como Iota al menos han tenido su PuMp en el 2021 ....nosotros ni eso....nos quedamos a la mitad de alcanzar nuestro ATH y el precio de entrada de muchos hace años....
Ahora que parece que el ecosistema por fin va ha crecer nos agarramos a esa nueva zanahoria..... nos traerá Shimmer por fin la alegría.???
Con ella llegan los SC y también en ella se dará antes de acabar el año el Coordicide.....y todo eso será la antesala de lo que venga por fin en IOTA...

Es nuestra nueva esperanza...
Aunque es extraño como siempre que nadie se posicione ni en Iota ni en Shimmer.....

La salida de Shimmer prometía ....los dos primeros días se comportó como una Shit subiendo fuerte ...pero después ya han sido todo ventas....y desde los 0,189 ha caído hasta los 0,07 .... veremos las próximas semanas/meses si demuestra que ha llegado para ser diferencial con respecto a toda red Blockchain copia de copia ...o es una decepción más...


----------



## Azkenchack (23 Oct 2022)

La putada de todo esto es que los que entraron a 5 jamas recuperarán su inversión a menos que hayan promediado o promedien a 1 o 2 que es lo máximo a lo que llegará en los próximos dos o tres años....
¿Pesimista? Piede ser pero a lo mejor es porque en estos 5 años no me han dado ni un solo motivo para ser optimista....


Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Anarquista (23 Oct 2022)

Si ahora es cuando hay que comprar iota después de haber vendido a principio de año... No "ahora" todavía pero pronto.


----------



## Tito Pulo (23 Oct 2022)

Azkenchack dijo:


> La putada de todo esto es que los que entraron a 5 jamas recuperarán su inversión a menos que hayan promediado o promedien a 1 o 2 que es lo máximo a lo que llegará en los próximos dos o tres años....
> ¿Pesimista? Piede ser pero a lo mejor es porque en estos 5 años no me han dado ni un solo motivo para ser optimista....
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk



Si en dos o tres años IOTA se ha quedado a un máximo de 1 o 2 dólares supondrá que el proyecto está muerto y no funciona ni sirve para nada.
Si funciona, el ATH debe ser pulverizado sin problema alguno.

Que ocurra una cosa u otra nadie lo puede saber a día de hoy.
Pero es bien cierto que dado el volumen que se maneja y la absoluta falta de interés en el proyecto lo que se refleja ahora es lo primero.


----------



## Felson (23 Oct 2022)

Hay que ser IOTA para estas cosas.


----------



## Integer (23 Oct 2022)

Azkenchack dijo:


> En Iota solamente quedamos los que si nos retiramos, perderíamos el 90% de lo invertido..
> Asi que, a estas alturas, ya da lo mismo perder el 90 que el 100%.
> Ojo, y esto ocurre con la mayoria de las criptos, por no decir con todas.
> 
> ...



Discrepo. Yo estoy en beneficios. No mucho, pero en beneficio.

Más ahora que han dado shimmer, y a ver qué pasa con assembly.


----------



## El Anarquista (25 Oct 2022)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Desorbitado una capitalización de 140 millones?
> Pues podemos valorar lo que vale una red como Solana a la que han hackeado varias veces o a muchas otras del top 50 que son simples copias de ETH.
> Proyectos que valen 50, 100 o 200 veces más y cuya tecnología es muy inferior..
> 
> ...



¿no querías comprar HOLO? :-D... Pues ya lo puedes comprar.

Precio, gráficos, capitalización de mercado de Holo (HOT) | CoinMarketCap

Solana...

Precio, gráficos, capitalización de mercado de Solana (SOL) | CoinMarketCap

Ahhh no, ahora ya no que pueden caer más XDDDD....

Theta también...

Precio, gráficos, capitalización de mercado de Theta Network (THETA) | CoinMarketCap

Ada ...Precio, gráficos, capitalización de mercado de Cardano (ADA) | CoinMarketCap


----------



## Tito Pulo (26 Oct 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> ¿no querías comprar HOLO? :-D... Pues ya lo puedes comprar.
> 
> Precio, gráficos, capitalización de mercado de Holo (HOT) | CoinMarketCap
> 
> ...



Buenas caídas en todas ellas ....y te olvidas de FTM y muchas otras que hicieron más de un x100....
Pero es que ahora estamos en mercado bajista y esto suele pasar ..
El tema es que en mercado alcista todas ellas dieron la posibilidad de ganar muchísimo....algo que no dió IOTA...
Ganar? Si ya que también Iota subió ...pero infinitamente menos...

Quizá ahora en mercado bajista nos sorprende y nos explota de una maldita vez...
O quizá lo haga SHIMMER....


----------



## Okjito (27 Oct 2022)

Llevo mucho desconectado de IOTA. Hay por ahi ya alguna guia de que cojones hacer con los Shimmers y la otra mierda que nos dieron en el stake?


----------



## Integer (27 Oct 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Yo estoy en 0-0. Con el ''subidon'' que llego a 2evros o asi, vendi lo que compre a 50c y recupere mi modesta inversion. Me he quedao con X Gi, de lo comprado a 2 pesetas, a ver si suena la flauta. Si llegase a un eurillo o 2, estaria feliz, pero tampoco para tirar cohetes, no me daria ni pa comprar otro piso en San Andres.



A precios actuales, habiendo hecho el staking de shimmer completo, lo que nos han dado de shimmer es un 25% de la inversión.

Y falta assembly.

Y hay que reconocer que por fin llevan un tiempo andando en la buena dirección, después de todos los follones.

No pinta tan mal.


----------



## orbeo (27 Oct 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> Llevo mucho desconectado de IOTA. Hay por ahi ya alguna guia de que cojones hacer con los Shimmers y la otra mierda que nos dieron en el stake?



Lo mandas a Bitfinex y los cambias por BTC


----------



## Tito Pulo (27 Oct 2022)

orbeo dijo:


> Lo mandas a Bitfinex y los cambias por BTC



O los dejas en espera de que se haga un x20 o un x50 .
Debe salir mínimo en 4 o 5 Exchanges más...entre ellos BINANCE.
Que se puede esperar que haga el precio cuando eso ocurra?


----------



## khalil (27 Oct 2022)

el pool iota en iota bee esta dando una rentabilidad cojonuda..


----------



## orbeo (29 Oct 2022)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> O los dejas en espera de que se haga un x20 o un x50 .
> Debe salir mínimo en 4 o 5 Exchanges más...entre ellos BINANCE.
> Que se puede esperar que haga el precio cuando eso ocurra?



Subir un céntimo para luego bajar dos.


----------



## Integer (29 Oct 2022)

khalil dijo:


> el pool iota en iota bee esta dando una rentabilidad cojonuda..



Interesa.

¿Puedes dar algún número?


----------



## khalil (29 Oct 2022)

Pues la verdad que el APR (interés anual) varia bastante lo he visto en un maximo de 400% hace unas semanas hasta un 26% que está ahora mismo

Eso en el par MIOTA / SMR que es el que tengo yo. Hay pool con pares de tokens diferentes con APR mayores y menores

Si entras en la pagina de IOTABEE lo ves facilmente


----------



## Integer (29 Oct 2022)

khalil dijo:


> Pues la verdad que el APR (interés anual) varia bastante lo he visto en un maximo de 400% hace unas semanas hasta un 26% que está ahora mismo
> 
> Eso en el par MIOTA / SMR que es el que tengo yo. Hay pool con pares de tokens diferentes con APR mayores y menores
> 
> Si entras en la pagina de IOTABEE lo ves facilmente



En qué token te dan la ganancia?


----------



## khalil (30 Oct 2022)

Integer dijo:


> En qué token te dan la ganancia?



En ambas, la cantidad que tienes de ambas va cambiando en función de las recompensas que el pool va obteniendo.. por el momento voy ganando mas MIOTAS


----------



## Integer (30 Oct 2022)

khalil dijo:


> En ambas, la cantidad que tienes de ambas va cambiando en función de las recompensas que el pool va obteniendo.. por el momento voy ganando mas MIOTAS



No no, ojo, eso es el impermanent loss. Cambia la cantidad que tienes porque el valor en dólares de ambos componentes del par tiene que ser el mismo.

Normalmente te dan un token a parte, como cake en pancake swap.


----------



## khalil (30 Oct 2022)

Integer dijo:


> No no, ojo, eso es el impermanent loss. Cambia la cantidad que tienes porque el valor en dólares de ambos componentes del par tiene que ser el mismo.
> 
> Normalmente te dan un token a parte, como cake en pancake swap.



Pues gracias, porque estoy aprendiendo de esto de los pools y no tenía ni idea que es así.

Ahora mirando no veo lo que me dices porque en la wallet de tangle IOTA sigo teniendo la misma cantidad de IOTAS que tenía y en la de SMR los mimo, en este caso 0, porque tengo todos en el pool.

Y mas alla de las cantidades que bailan en el pool, no veo donde me han podido dar algun token. ç

Alguien que pueda darme algo de luz en donde puedan estar dando estos tokens en iotabee? 

Para ms info llevo en el pool un mes aprox..


----------



## Ordel (1 Nov 2022)

Parece que podemos confirmar que iota es basura no? He palmado pasta, me cago en la puta


----------



## Drobed Yug (3 Nov 2022)

Integer dijo:


> En qué token te dan la ganancia?



En IotA. Los cuatro pares del pool dan ganacias en iotas


----------



## Azkenchack (3 Nov 2022)

Mañana viernes empieza el periodo de 3 dias de pre-stacking, comenzando el domingo.
Hay que tener actualizada Firefly a la versión 1.7


Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## khalil (4 Nov 2022)

Drobed Yug dijo:


> En IotA. Los cuatro pares del pool dan ganacias en iotas



Perdona mi ignorancia pero..¿ como te los dan? Yo puse en su día unos shimmer y sus correspondientes iotas y ahí están en el pool. Cada vez que entro veo que las cantidades bailan ya que, como me explicaron, deben manter la paridad de precio pero, no veo ningún sitio donde me vayan dando iotas.. ¿es en custodies o en que parte? Ģtacias por tu ayuda


----------



## Drobed Yug (4 Nov 2022)

khalil dijo:


> Perdona mi ignorancia pero..¿ como te los dan? Yo puse en su día unos shimmer y sus correspondientes iotas y ahí están en el pool. Cada vez que entro veo que las cantidades bailan ya que, como me explicaron, deben manter la paridad de precio pero, no veo ningún sitio donde me vayan dando iotas.. ¿es en custodies o en que parte? Ģtacias por tu ayuda



Si, en el total te van saliendo los tokens recompensas.

El APR (anual) no está muy alto ya (20-30%) y quizás te corresponde un 2-3% mensual


----------



## khalil (4 Nov 2022)

Drobed Yug dijo:


> Si, en el total te van saliendo los tokens recompensas.
> 
> El APR (anual) no está muy alto ya (20-30%) y quizás te corresponde un 2-3% mensual



Gracias @Drobed Yug


----------



## Drobed Yug (5 Nov 2022)

Integer dijo:


> Interesa.
> 
> ¿Puedes dar algún número?





Ahora mismo está en esos números.

Previsible que suba algo porque en unos días comienza el staking de IotA desde tanglepay y firefly y habrá quien retire tokens del pool para sumarse.


----------



## Tito Pulo (6 Nov 2022)

Hasta qué precio creéis que puede llegar SMR?
Teniendo en cuenta que tiene que llegar en breve la compatibilidad con EVM y el listado en varios Exchanges?
Entre ellos Binance, que debe ir cargado de millones de SMR.?


----------



## Drobed Yug (6 Nov 2022)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Hasta qué precio creéis que puede llegar SMR?
> Teniendo en cuenta que tiene que llegar en breve la compatibilidad con EVM y el listado en varios Exchanges?
> Entre ellos Binance, que debe ir cargado de millones de SMR.?



Ummm....

Ya ya me he pasado Thether desde el swap de iotabee a la red ethereum directamente sin bridges, pero almacenando en primera instancia en la BNB net de metamask.

Ya es compatible con EVM.


----------



## eLatunero (6 Nov 2022)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Mañana viernes empieza el periodo de 3 dias de pre-stacking, comenzando el domingo.
> Hay que tener actualizada Firefly a la versión 1.7
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk



He descargado el archivo desde la billetera para la actualización.
y al ir a comprobar el "Checksum" no me coincide el código.
Se que actualizar desde la billetera es seguro. Pero desde el inicio he ido replicando el sistema que explica Rodri en este vídeo en el minuto 3:40 

de momento no he actualizado


----------



## soldadodedios (6 Nov 2022)




----------



## Integer (6 Nov 2022)

eLatunero dijo:


> He descargado el archivo desde la billetera para la actualización.
> y al ir a comprobar el "Checksum" no me coincide el código.
> Se que actualizar desde la billetera es seguro. Pero desde el inicio he ido replicando el sistema que explica Rodri en este vídeo en el minuto 3:40
> 
> de momento no he actualizado



Sin mirar el vídeo...

certutil -hashfile nombreinstaladorfirefly SHA256

Ojo con olvidarse el algoritmo en el comando.

Si no te coincide pon aquí la URL desde donde la descargas con un mensaje de advertencia y lo miro.


----------



## eLatunero (6 Nov 2022)

Integer dijo:


> Sin mirar el vídeo...
> 
> certutil -hashfile nombreinstaladorfirefly SHA256
> 
> ...



Hola buenas parece que entiendes de eso.
Yo ni idea, solo replicó lo que indica Rodri en ese vídeo. Y solo lo hago con Firefly.
El caso es que si. Se pone "certitud -hashfile (aquí arrastro el archivo a instalar) SHA 256"
Y ahí me da un código numérico enorme
Luego voy a Github.con/iotaledger.... y veo el código que debería de salirme a mi. Y no me coinciden.
El archivo lo descargo desde el enlace que me proporciona la propia billetera, que en este caso es Firefly - IOTA wallet


----------



## Integer (7 Nov 2022)

eLatunero dijo:


> Hola buenas parece que entiendes de eso.
> Yo ni idea, solo replicó lo que indica Rodri en ese vídeo. Y solo lo hago con Firefly.
> El caso es que si. Se pone "certitud -hashfile (aquí arrastro el archivo a instalar) SHA 256"
> Y ahí me da un código numérico enorme
> ...



Billetera 1.7 windows:



https://dl.firefly.iota.org/firefly-desktop-1.7.0.exe



Hash SHA256: d30f5673e32235f7ef18fd9c26203e94e60d8b4630342c8951ff8e4eb4c32d32
Hash SHA256 informado en GITHUB: d30f5673e32235f7ef18fd9c26203e94e60d8b4630342c8951ff8e4eb4c32d32
(Coinciden)








Releases · iotaledger/firefly


The official IOTA and Shimmer wallet. Contribute to iotaledger/firefly development by creating an account on GitHub.




github.com





Si estás haciendo el hash correctamente y no coincide borra ese ejecutable, descargalo de nuevo y prueba.


----------



## eLatunero (7 Nov 2022)

Integer dijo:


> Billetera 1.7 windows:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok muchas gracias por tu pronta respuesta y buena información 
Ese es el código que me sale al comprobarlo en el ordenador.
Pero en la página de github (a la que accedo desde la página oficial de Firefly) me da este otro código 
6843beb5d9f3d6ec7beeb1ceb1da3f4c978787ba2e66017b513baca54f0236b0

Release Firefly Desktop 2.0.1 · iotaledger/firefly


Un saludo


----------



## Integer (7 Nov 2022)

eLatunero dijo:


> Ok muchas gracias por tu pronta respuesta y buena información
> Ese es el código que me sale al comprobarlo en el ordenador.
> Pero en la página de github (a la que accedo desde la página oficial de Firefly) me da este otro código
> 6843beb5d9f3d6ec7beeb1ceb1da3f4c978787ba2e66017b513baca54f0236b0
> ...



Esa billetera es Firefly Shimmer, versión 2.0.1.

Yo te he puesto Firefly 1.7 (la de iota).


----------



## eLatunero (8 Nov 2022)

Integer dijo:


> Esa billetera es Firefly Shimmer, versión 2.0.1.
> 
> Yo te he puesto Firefly 1.7 (la de iota).



Ok muchas gracias 

no sé cómo he acabado en la de Shimer. 
mañana lo investigo.
Muchas gracias otra vez


----------



## Integer (8 Nov 2022)

eLatunero dijo:


> Ok muchas gracias
> 
> no sé cómo he acabado en la de Shimer.
> mañana lo investigo.
> Muchas gracias otra vez


----------



## soldadodedios (8 Nov 2022)

Bueno, toca recargar. Otro mes comiendo lentejas con arroz


----------



## pep007 (9 Nov 2022)

Up ahhhh, up ahhhhhh,....

Paleando que es gerundio.

Joder. Como disfrutaran mis nietos...!!!


----------



## soldadodedios (9 Nov 2022)

Cordicidio a pelito o bombonas en tangles


----------



## pep007 (10 Nov 2022)

Sabes que estas comprando iotas a buen precio cuando:

A.- El exchange de mier te limita el maximobde bitcoin a comprar en ese momento para despues pasarlos a lo nuestro.

B.- Las operaciones del exchange fallan como una escopeta de de feria. Error en la transaccion. Intentelo dd nuevo.

C.- una vez tienes los p bitcoines tardan tres huevos en llegarte a tu cartera de trading.

D.- te aumentan el coste de la transac. (Back to the future 2017 style)

Afortunadamente una vez tienes los iotas los mando en segundos a mi propio banco. Que soy yo.


----------



## batone79 (11 Nov 2022)

no he leido al respecto nada pero...
para el que no lo sepa, se ha puesto en marcha un nuevo proceso de staking para ASMB-
Actualizar vuestras Fireflys porque ahora en este momento quedan 86 días para recibir mas airdrop en modo ASMB
Hoooooooodddlllllll!!!


----------



## Azkenchack (12 Nov 2022)

batone79 dijo:


> no he leido al respecto nada pero...
> para el que no lo sepa, se ha puesto en marcha un nuevo proceso de staking para ASMB-
> Actualizar vuestras Fireflys porque ahora en este momento quedan 86 días para recibir mas airdrop en modo ASMB
> Hoooooooodddlllllll!!!



Yo ya os lo dije un poco más arriba... 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Drobed Yug (12 Nov 2022)

pep007 dijo:


> Sabes que estas comprando iotas a buen precio cuando:
> 
> A.- El exchange de mier te limita el maximobde bitcoin a comprar en ese momento para despues pasarlos a lo nuestro.
> 
> ...



Joder, joder...

Pásate USDT vía metamask a algún DEX de IotA y pillalos allí.

Boa tarde


----------



## pep007 (12 Nov 2022)

Drobed Yug dijo:


> Joder, joder...
> 
> Pásate USDT vía metamask a algún DEX de IotA y pillalos allí.
> 
> Boa tarde



Gracias. Soy un neandertal...!!!


----------



## batone79 (12 Nov 2022)

Drobed Yug dijo:


> Joder, joder...
> 
> Pásate USDT vía metamask a algún DEX de IotA y pillalos allí.
> 
> Boa tarde



Me interesa DEX con IOTA puedes decir alguno?
Gracias...!


----------



## Drobed Yug (12 Nov 2022)

batone79 dijo:


> Me interesa DEX con IOTA puedes decir alguno?
> Gracias...!



Joder, iotabee y el otro que te sale directamente desde el wallet de tanglepay.

Seguro que ya hay alguno más.


----------



## Integer (13 Nov 2022)

Drobed Yug dijo:


> Joder, iotabee y el otro que te sale directamente desde el wallet de tanglepay.
> 
> Seguro que ya hay alguno más.



Hay que destacar que iotabee todavía no es un exchange 100% descentralizado. Lo será cuando se implemente la EVM en la red Shimmer.

Y ya que estoy, respecto al tema del impermanent loss que comentaba con @khalil, las cantidades de los pares en pool de liquidez varían por ese motivo, pero también es verdad que las recompensas te las dan en ese par de tokens automáticamente, no en un token propio de la plataforma.

Es decir, si stakeas IOTA y SHIMMER recibirás esos mismos.


----------



## Drobed Yug (13 Nov 2022)

Integer dijo:


> Hay que destacar que iotabee todavía no es un exchange 100% descentralizado. Lo será cuando se implemente la EVM en la red Shimmer.



Ya es compatible con la EVM


----------



## Integer (13 Nov 2022)

Drobed Yug dijo:


> Ya es compatible con la EVM



Incorrecto.


----------



## Drobed Yug (13 Nov 2022)

Integer dijo:


> Incorrecto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1259058
> 
> ...



He metido y sacado USDT en iotabee usando metamask (red BNB EVM).

No sé a qué se refiere la compatibilidad de la que habla y si se cual es la que utilizo, que básicamente consiste en hacer swap cuando quiera en iotabee usando la red BNB EVM.

Bom dia


----------



## onlycw (21 Nov 2022)

https://twitter.com/iota/status/1594681980582760449?s=61&t=dhVp15X46UN-yJ_BtZcdow


----------



## Tito Pulo (27 Nov 2022)

Va ha subir algún día esta estampita tecnológica?
Va ha conseguir que su producto sirva para algo? Que sea funcional por fin?
Lo hará Shimmer al menos?
O seguirá la estampa de su mamá


----------



## El Anarquista (27 Nov 2022)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Va ha subir algún día esta estampita tecnológica?
> Va ha conseguir que su producto sirva para algo? Que sea funcional por fin?
> Lo hará Shimmer al menos?
> O seguirá la estampa de su mamá



Ahora no va a levantar cabeza... Podría bajar hasta 10 o 7 céntimos.


----------



## Tito Pulo (30 Nov 2022)

Ya lo habréis visto por otros canales, pero por si queda alguno sin haberlo leído.
Son palabras de DOM de ayer mismo;
domheute um 15:35 Uhr Hola, @MolochNess, muchas gracias por los comentarios. Estoy muy de acuerdo con muchos de sus puntos, y el problema de cómo ponerse al día con la competencia en el mercado de cifrado es algo que hemos

estado pensando desde Chrysalis

(Esta es una respuesta más larga, ya que hay muchos puntos importantes para elaborar)

Si lo piensa, IOTA realmente no ha competido en el mercado de Crypto. Siempre hemos tenido una especie de relación antagónica con los criptomercados y realmente no queríamos ser parte de eso. hemos

nunca realmente impulsó la adopción de tokens (o promovió los ponzi habituales), hizo marketing o "sobornó" a los jugadores correctos con millones en tokens para apoyarnos. Queríamos probar que Crypto's

la adopción generalizada ocurrirá a través de empresas industriales que adopten nuestra tecnología. Hemos seguido esa estrategia hasta hace muy poco (finales de 2020). Si bien nuestra hipótesis era correcta en algunos aspectos, estábamos muy equivocados en otros, incluido el hecho de ignorar casi por completo lo que estaba sucediendo en los criptomercados.

Mientras presionamos por la adopción en el mundo real y hacemos todo lo posible para crear casos de uso fuera de Crypto, perdemos más participación de mercado y clasificaciones de capitalización de mercado. Los tokens más nuevos estaban haciendo crecer sus ecosistemas exponencialmente más rápido que nosotros simplemente copiando el EVM y centrándose exclusivamente en DeFi, GameFi, NFT y algunos ponzinomics.

Para competir en el mercado criptográfico, tuvimos que pasar por un giro bastante drástico. Tanto desde el punto de vista de la tecnología (Stardust finalmente introdujo la utilidad de token y los contratos inteligentes en el protocolo para que cualquiera pueda crear dApps), posicionamiento en el mercado y narrativas (no más loT o economía de máquinas, pero 1OTA está ahí para permitir todas las economías descentralizadas), educando a nuestros comunidad (ofreciendo sesiones de DeFi y capacitando a los constructores con Touchpoint) y, lo que es más importante, siguiendo una estrategia general que esté más alineada con el mercado, incluida la creación de nuevos tokens (este es uno

de las principales razones por las que hemos creado Shimmer y Assembly: para que IOTA vuelva a ser relevante).

Claramente llegamos tarde a la fiesta y nos hemos perdido el mercado alcista de 2020-2021. Hay un precio obvio que estamos pagando en este momento por llegar tarde, y eso se refleja en nuestras clasificaciones de capitalización de mercado.

Si bien no hay nada que podamos hacer al respecto ahora, lo que podemos arreglar es obviamente nuestro futuro y los próximos pasos que damos. Lo que sé con certeza es que estamos direccionalmente correctos con nuestra estrategia actual. En lugar de analizar en exceso la situación actual, realmente deberíamos finalmente ejecutar, obtener ganancias pequeñas (y rápidas) al empoderar a nuestra comunidad con las herramientas adecuadas (contratos inteligentes, tokenización, red confiable y buena para construir) y luego hacer crecer el ecosistema a partir de ahí. . Mire a la mayoría de nuestros competidores que realmente prosperaron durante el auge de DeFi (Harmony, Fantom, THORChain, etc.) u otros proyectos bien financiados (Tezos, ICP, Hashgraph, Flow, etc.) en realidad no son

mucho más adelante que nosotros en este momento en términos de clasificación de capitalización de mercado o en términos de actividad comunitaria. La mayoría de estos proyectos han invertido cientos de millones de dólares en adopción, tenían

todos los capitalistas de riesgo los apoyaban y bombeaban, y parecían claros ganadores durante el último ciclo alcista. Muchas dApps de esos ecosistemas están mirando a Shimmer y están muy interesadas

en trabajar con nosotros para implementar sus dApps y conectar sus comunidades con la nuestra. Todavía no hay un ganador claro en Crypto, por lo que aún no se pierde nada, en su lugar, debemos trabajar para posicionarnos

correctamente para la próxima ola de adopción y haga algunas apuestas concentradas

5

En muchos aspectos, llegar tarde ha demostrado ser beneficioso para nosotros, ya que podemos adaptar nuestra pila de tecnología para reflejar las últimas tendencias en lugar de tener más costos hundidos, y podemos llenar los vacíos que otros han dejado abiertos (especialmente en torno al soporte del ecosistema).

La forma en que ganamos contra nuestra competencia es siendo persistentes con el avance, la ejecución constante y no rendirnos, sino seguir construyendo. Muchos de estos fundadores de proyectos/miembros del equipo ya han cumplido el propósito de su vida de ser ricos. Son demasiado ricos para preocuparse por construir realmente hacia adelante. Nos impulsan los mismos valores y la misma visión con los que fundamos IOTA: para demostrar realmente el valor real de DLT en el mundo. Ahí

1o libro de jugadas claro que tenemos que hacer X, Y y Z para alcanzar a la competencia. Nadie puede garantizar el éxito de esta estrategia. Lo que sí sé con certeza es que este es el único

camino viable a seguir que tenemos, por lo que tenemos que redoblar nuestros esfuerzos actuales y maximizar nuestras posibilidades de éxito.

Tras la caída de FTX, Alameda, 3AC y ahora DCG, se ha abierto un hueco en el mercado. Estos jugadores altamente influyentes a menudo eran los guardianes del mercado, asegurando el éxito de sus propios

proyectos e ignorando (o incluso trabajando activamente en contra) otros proyectos (IOTA fue uno de ellos). Con la dinámica cambiante del poder, el mercado se está reorganizando en este momento, lo que abre una

oportunidad para prosperar en este nuevo mercado.

Con el éxito de Shimmer alcanzaremos la velocidad de escape para que IOTA salga de su burbuja. Somos uno de los proyectos de crvpto más antiguos y experimentados del mundo, que se ha estado construyendo constantemente desde 2015. Sí, cometimos una buena cantidad de errores, pero nos hemos vuelto más inteligentes y maduros debido a eso. Mientras estamos compitiendo en un juego a menudo amañado de incentivos ocultos. ahora más que nunca podemos posicionarnos en el mercado como un jugador diferente en el mercado criptográfico, enfocados en realizar la visión real de los registros distribuidos.

Ahora para responder algunos de sus puntos de manera más concreta:

- Descentralización: nuestro objetivo es que, antes del lanzamiento de ShimmerEVM, Shimmer esté tan descentralizado (en L1) como muchos de nuestros pares. Hemos estado trabajando en esto durante los últimos meses.

y están trabajando para llevarlo a la producción en este momento. Con IOTA 2.0, seremos una de las redes más descentralizadas que existen, lo que nos posiciona en gran medida en la nueva carrera para ser la capa de liquidación.

para zkRollups. No debemos subestimar el hecho de que muchos de nuestros competidores necesitan cambiar completamente su arquitectura para estar más descentralizados; muchos de ellos son efectivamente Prueba de

Cadenas de autoridad, escondidas detrás de dPoS.

-Seguridad- De acuerdo, en ese sentido es similar a la configuración de Cosmos con redes Blockchain soberanas. Eso es en realidad parte de la visión de IOTA Chains (ofrecer algún tipo de soporte PoS/dPo5 en el futuro). La seguridad compartida es un tema importante, y estamos investigando cómo lograrlo para acumulaciones que no sean zk; una vez que tengamos más información, la compartiremos. El concepto de IOTA Chains básicamente admitirá redes Blockchain soberanas (con su propio token y seguridad económica) y zkVM (con seguridad compartida con 11) Escalabilidad: ISC EVM está realmente optimizado y puede procesar más transacciones que EVM de Ethereum, Fantom o similar. Una vez que la red esté activa, podemos ejecutar algunos números para ver cuánto más rendimiento tiene nuestra

máquina virtual. ISC podrá ser multicadena, siendo la L1 la fuente de compatibilidad con una fragmentación mínima del ecosistema; lo veremos en vivo en Shimmer en las próximas semanas.

-La compatibilidad con UX/DevX-EVM es clave. DevX va a ser una prioridad importante para nosotros el año que viene, y con más fondos, así como los fondos del ecosistema, queremos hacer una gran inversión allí. Estoy de acuerdo en que nuestro DevX en este momento no es óptimo, por lo que tenemos que hacer una inversión mucho mayor aquí, organizar más eventos y brindar aún más soporte al desarrollador.

-Financiación/Incentivos- Totalmente de acuerdo. Era importante para nosotros encontrar una manera de ayudar a financiar proyectos de ecosistemas sin depender de los capitalistas de riesgo (ya que es una espada de doble filo). Ahora hemos encontrado un

solución mediante la cual vamos a configurar una estructura de fondos dedicada para que podamos invertir en el ecosistema. Lo compartiremos en el nuevo año.

- Reputación: lamentablemente, pero no podemos ignorar el hecho de que lOTA es uno de los proyectos de OG, que ha demostrado a lo largo del tiempo que somos un constructor legítimo, enfocado en crear valor real. Una vez que lanzamos contratos inteligentes y tenemos un ecosistema competitivo, muchos de los argumentos de los detractores (también conocidos como "Blogchain") quedan invalidados. IOTA como marca es reconocible y mucha gente lo sabe; podemos cambiar la percepción de IOTA en el mercado muy rápidamente.


----------



## Tito Pulo (30 Nov 2022)

Van ha sacar Shimmer con SC y ya sin Coordinador.
Y lo tienen casi listo para entregar.
Si esta vez cumplen SHIMMER va a volar muy alto.


----------



## Locke&Demosthenes (6 Dic 2022)

Sin ser agorero os resumo la parrafada: LA CAGAMOS, LA HEMOS CAGADO Y LA SEGUIREMOS CAGANDO.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (6 Dic 2022)

Locke&Demosthenes dijo:


> Sin ser agorero os resumo la parrafada: LA CAGAMOS, LA HEMOS CAGADO Y LA SEGUIREMOS CAGANDO.



Es el hilo más largo de atrapaos. 

Buena suerte


----------



## Tito Pulo (8 Dic 2022)

Shimmer nos sacará de la amargura de IOTA.
Será la luz en el oscuro, deprimente y siempre bajista mundo de IOTA.


----------



## Zelofan (8 Dic 2022)

Somos como luis enrique, tenemos una idea y vamos con ella hasta el final.
Esperemos meter los penaltis por lo menos


----------



## Zelofan (16 Dic 2022)

@paketazo ¿esta usted poniendo la mirilla ? que tiempos aquellos que pensabamos que se iba a la luna : D 
se esta poniendo a precios que soñabamos jaja


----------



## soldadodedios (20 Dic 2022)

Joderrrrrrr estoy ultra preñado


----------



## soldadodedios (21 Dic 2022)

Señor ten piedad


----------



## pep007 (24 Dic 2022)

Esa pala!

No quiero verla quieta!!!

Pensad en vuestra jubilacion!

La Romana os espera...!


----------



## Okjito (24 Dic 2022)

IOTA es un proyecto quebrado...yo ya no se ni que hacen ni de donde sacan el dinero para financiarlo... No descarto que sea todo ideal y que con inversión ilimitada llevaran al mundo a un lugar mejor o lo que sea que busquen...pero está claro que es un proyecto fracasado. Lo dice alguien que ha palmado mucho dinero aqui.


----------



## El Anarquista (24 Dic 2022)

Están ya para comprar algo.


Okjito dijo:


> IOTA es un proyecto quebrado...yo ya no se ni que hacen ni de donde sacan el dinero para financiarlo... No descarto que sea todo ideal y que con inversión ilimitada llevaran al mundo a un lugar mejor o lo que sea que busquen...pero está claro que es un proyecto fracasado. Lo dice alguien que ha palmado mucho dinero aqui.




Yo tuve, vendí antes de toda esta caída y ahora vuelvo a comprar de nuevo :-D... Por tener unos 10.000 o 20.000 miotas comprados a precio de derribo no pasa nada..


----------



## paketazo (24 Dic 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> IOTA es un proyecto quebrado...yo ya no se ni que hacen ni de donde sacan el dinero para financiarlo... No descarto que sea todo ideal y que con inversión ilimitada llevaran al mundo a un lugar mejor o lo que sea que busquen...pero está claro que es un proyecto fracasado. Lo dice alguien que ha palmado mucho dinero aqui.



Hace tiempo dejé caer este tema por aquí, quizá hace un año o más.

La clave de un proyecto, se llame como se llame, es tener un plan, luego tener la gente, el equipo o la infraestructura necesaria para llevarlo a cabo, y lo más relevante, poseer la financiación para ello.

IOTA tenía, y tiene un plan, será más o menos probable llevarlo a cabo, no soy técnico, ni experto en el tema, supongo que muchos sí lo serán y habrá detractores y quienes lo vean plausible.

Tenían un equipo detrás, y todavía parece que lo tienen, al menos en parte, que va desarrollando ideas, prueba error etc ...

Por último lograron financiar todo esto con la emisión de un token y con algunas subvenciones, junto con aportaciones privadas ... pero aquí podría estar la pata coja del proyecto.

Si calculo que llevar a cabo un plan me va a consumir X recursos durante T tiempo, y pasado ese T, no he logrado llevar el plan a cabo con los recursos asignados ¿Qué hago?

Abandono el plan, o refinancio ... en ambos casos el holder pierde, del mismo modo que pierde un accionista que ve como la empresa invertida no logra objetivos/beneficios.

Siempre lo digo, hay que analizar los estados contables de las empresas/proyectos dónde se invierte.

En criptoland hay algunos proyectos que se van autofinanciando y logrando poco a poco algún hito menor, lo que los mantiene vivos y con "sangre" que va creando partes del plan original.

Veremos como termina esto, pero evidentemente, pinta mal como casi el 90% de este mundillo. Pero recordemos que en la época de las .COM, se sumaron miles de proyectos al carro, de los cuales apenas hoy quedan una docena. Solo es dar con los que sobrevivan y aporten algo más que sueños.


----------



## pep007 (24 Dic 2022)

Os dais cuenta de que si llegan al coordicidio sera inquebrable?
Podran quebrar todas las pasarelas fiat, podran quebrar los tenedores de iota, podran quebrar los sistemas apalancados, pero el iota nunca.


----------



## Integer (24 Dic 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Estoy por meterle otros 20€ pero sin prisas... en varias entradas espaciadas.



Yo metí ayer unos merkels. No descarto nueva caída, pero por si este fuera el suelo he querido aprovechar.

Si bajara a 8-12 metería unos merkels más.


----------



## El Anarquista (24 Dic 2022)

pep007 dijo:


> Os dais cuenta de que si llegan al coordicidio sera inquebrable?
> Podran quebrar todas las pasarelas fiat, podran quebrar los tenedores de iota, podran quebrar los sistemas apalancados, pero el iota nunca.



Hay muchas posibilidades de que no lleguen ahí y se vaya a pique. No metería un dinero importante en estos momentos en IOTA.


----------



## Bye Felicia (25 Dic 2022)

Pues yo ya llevo un 300% de profit en SOON. Todo lo que no he ganado con IOTA y SMR


----------



## khalil (25 Dic 2022)

Bye Felicia dijo:


> Pues yo ya llevo un 300% de profit en SOON. Todo lo que no he ganado con IOTA y SMR



Donde se compra soon? como se stakea?

Si eres tan amable por supeusto


----------



## Bye Felicia (25 Dic 2022)

khalil dijo:


> Donde se compra soon? como se stakea?



En bitforex y en la web de soonaverse

Para stakear tienes que tener la firefly o tanglepay wallet


----------



## khalil (26 Dic 2022)

Bye Felicia dijo:


> En bitforex y en la web de soonaverse
> 
> Para stakear tienes que tener la firefly o tanglepay wallet



Graicas¡


----------



## Tito Pulo (26 Dic 2022)

Bye Felicia dijo:


> Pues yo ya llevo un 300% de profit en SOON. Todo lo que no he ganado con IOTA y SMR



Cierto!
SOON ha tenido un gran desempeño en estas últimas semanas, pero creo que quizás ahora le toca a SMR.
Y puede que la subida en SOON sea algo menor a la que acontezca en Shimmer.


----------



## Zelofan (28 Dic 2022)

que es SOON ?


----------



## Integer (28 Dic 2022)

Zelofan dijo:


> que es SOON ?



Es una promesa. El aire en los pulmones. La paz en el bolsillo.

Soon es un mundo mejor para los hodlers.

Además es un token.


----------



## Tito Pulo (28 Dic 2022)

Zelofan dijo:


> que es SOON ?



El token de un Exchange llamado Soonaverse


----------



## workforfood (28 Dic 2022)

Todas las criptomonedas y tokens han quebrado han salido a cientos estos años, unos se hiceron millonarios y viven en Singapur y la mayoría lo perdió todo, aquí hay gente que ha debido meter mucho dinero en el timo de la estampita. Metí algo y hace tiempo que lo he dado por perdido pero viendo que este hilo sigue vivo mucha gente metió mucho más que algo... Vamos se dijo desde el principio mete lo que no te importe perderlo, este hilo remontó el año pasado cuando el iota subio a 1 $ no lo saqué por avaricia tenía también poco y luego vuelta a desplomarse, pero vamos el mundo cripto va todo unido. Para los que han perdido pensad que esto os sirve para no volver a caer en el timo y lo que habéis perdido ya lo tenéis recuperado con eso.


----------



## LUIS MARIN (28 Dic 2022)

Yo se de uno que compro en 2017 iota a 0.16 y vendio a 5.16.


----------



## Zelofan (28 Dic 2022)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> El token de un Exchange llamado Soonaverse



Pero tiene algo que ver con iota ?


----------



## Bye Felicia (28 Dic 2022)

Integer dijo:


> Es una promesa. El aire en los pulmones. La paz en el bolsillo.
> 
> Soon es un mundo mejor para los hodlers.
> 
> Además es un token.



De algun lado tendremos que llevarnos alguna buena sorpresa, no? Bastante sufrimiento estos 4 años...


----------



## Tito Pulo (28 Dic 2022)

Zelofan dijo:


> Pero tiene algo que ver con iota ?



Pertenece al ecosistema Shimmer,
Y Shimmer es la red de prueba de IOTA.


----------



## Zelofan (28 Dic 2022)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Pertenece al ecosistema Shimmer,
> Y Shimmer es la red de prueba de IOTA.



Estoy viendo la pagina y tiene buena pinta, necesito un reciclaje no se como es el ecosistema. Leí lo de las 2 monedas Shimmer y la otra y el stake de ellas pero no se que se ha desarrollado y si hay algo interesante para invertir en un momento oportuno. Cuantas coins hay dentro de iota ? shimmer, soon y alguna mas ?

Lo del Coordicide como va ?


----------



## Integer (28 Dic 2022)

Zelofan dijo:


> Estoy viendo la pagina y tiene buena pinta, necesito un reciclaje no se como es el ecosistema. Leí lo de las 2 monedas Shimmer y la otra y el stake de ellas pero no se que se ha desarrollado y si hay algo interesante para invertir en un momento oportuno. Cuantas coins hay dentro de iota ? shimmer, soon y alguna mas ?
> 
> Lo del Coordicide como va ?



Está empezando a crecer el ecosistema.

La otra que dices es assembly. Lanzarán la red cuando tengan lista la EVM y servirá, si no me equivoco, como gas para ejecutar los SC.

Echa un ojo a iotabee. Va como un tiro y tienen varios pools.

Para 2023 pretender empezar a descentralizar Shimmer y más tarde IOTA:


----------



## khalil (28 Dic 2022)

Alguno habeis leido algo acerca de qué nos van a dejar hacer con los assembly cuando los podamos retirar?


----------



## Zelofan (28 Dic 2022)

Integer dijo:


> Está empezando a crecer el ecosistema.
> 
> La otra que dices es assembly. Lanzarán la red cuando tengan lista la EVM y servirá, si no me equivoco, como gas para ejecutar los SC.
> 
> ...



Me lo estoy viendo, gracias ! 
la pagina de soonaverse tiene tokens que se venden por smr pero como sabemos que son fiables ?

mira por ejemplo este


----------



## Integer (29 Dic 2022)

Zelofan dijo:


> Me lo estoy viendo, gracias !
> la pagina de soonaverse tiene tokens que se venden por smr pero como sabemos que son fiables ?
> 
> mira por ejemplo este
> Ver archivo adjunto 1307237



No lo sabes.

Ojo que te he mencionado iotabee, no soonaverse.

Yo en este tipo de tokens no entro. Pero si hacen crecer el ecosistema le darán valor. Como la BSC. Está llenita de basura, pero les ha funcionado muy bien.


----------



## easyridergs (30 Dic 2022)

http://node-02.feature.shimmer.iota.cafe:8081/


----------



## khalil (30 Dic 2022)

easyridergs dijo:


> http://node-02.feature.shimmer.iota.cafe:8081/



Que es esto? no me carga..


----------



## Integer (31 Dic 2022)

khalil dijo:


> Que es esto? no me carga..



El Dashboard de un nodo goshimmer.

Si no te carga es posible que lo hayan apagado.


----------



## Integer (1 Ene 2023)

IOTA Lighthouse Projects


IOTA has re-engineered the principles of existing distributed ledger technology to provide a feeless, open-source, secure data and financial exchange protocol for everyone




www.iota.org


----------



## Integer (4 Ene 2023)

Project Alvarium Tracks Carbon Footprint With Edge Solutions


Real-time carbon footprint Tracking through a data confidence fabric.




www.dell.com


----------



## khalil (4 Ene 2023)

Integer dijo:


> Project Alvarium Tracks Carbon Footprint With Edge Solutions
> 
> 
> Real-time carbon footprint Tracking through a data confidence fabric.
> ...



Gracias @Integer , algo traman grande a futuro cuando Dell, un gigante con 160.000 empleados y billones (americanos) de Ebitda se une con IOTA

Aunque aqui en el foro se lleve mas meterse con ellos yo creo que algo grande hay dentras. Eso si, para pelotazos a corto plazo mejor meterse en Shiba Inu o Doge


----------



## su IGWT (4 Ene 2023)

Sabeis si habran mas stakigs de esos?


----------



## Integer (5 Ene 2023)

su IGWT dijo:


> Sabeis si habran mas stakigs de esos?



Actualmente hay uno en marcha de iota para ganar assembly.

Todavía se hará alguno más y cuando lancen la red de assembly podrás hacer staking de ASMB.


----------



## El Anarquista (6 Ene 2023)

Solana, Holo, uniswap, vechain, elrond... theta, decentraland... (cuantas veces trajo tito pulo toda esta morralla al hilo :-D... )... Todas estas mierdas debe estar Tito Pulo comprando :-D... Ahhhh no, Tito Pulo solo habla de esto cuando han realizado un x20 o un x100 XDDD... Quiere los x100 pero no hay huevos a comprar ahora que han caído un 99% jejeje...

Eso sí, en 3 años volverá a decir que no tiene los x100... Pero él no compra, el pide x100 ya realizados :-D... Seguros...


----------



## Tito Pulo (Sábado a la(s) 3:06 PM)

El Anarquista dijo:


> Solana, Holo, uniswap, vechain, elrond... theta, decentraland... (cuantas veces trajo tito pulo toda esta morralla al hilo :-D... )... Todas estas mierdas debe estar Tito Pulo comprando :-D... Ahhhh no, Tito Pulo solo habla de esto cuando han realizado un x20 o un x100 XDDD... Quiere los x100 pero no hay huevos a comprar ahora que han caído un 99% jejeje...
> 
> Eso sí, en 3 años volverá a decir que no tiene los x100... Pero él no compra, el pide x100 ya realizados :-D... Seguros...



Al menos todos esos habrán dado mucho dinero....
El que haya vendido arriba, casi arriba subiendo o casi arriba bajando se ha forrado ...muchos serán los que se han llevado su x100 o su x50....todos esos proyectos rompieron una y otra vez su ATH...
Nadie dijo que se quedarían ahí arriba para siempre....eso lo puedes imaginar hasta tú aunque te cueste un poco....
IOTA sin embargo....no rompió, ni se acercó de lejos a su ATH..
Y en la caída siempre se suma con ganas....0,16/0,17 ....y veremos si se han visto mínimos...


----------



## El Anarquista (Sábado a la(s) 4:10 PM)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Al menos todos esos habrán dado mucho dinero....
> El que haya vendido arriba, casi arriba subiendo o casi arriba bajando se ha forrado ...muchos serán los que se han llevado su x100 o su x50....todos esos proyectos rompieron una y otra vez su ATH...
> Nadie dijo que se quedarían ahí arriba para siempre....eso lo puedes imaginar hasta tú aunque te cueste un poco....
> IOTA sin embargo....no rompió, ni se acercó de lejos a su ATH..
> Y en la caída siempre se suma con ganas....0,16/0,17 ....y veremos si se han visto mínimos...



Claro que rompieron su ath teniendo en cuenta que casi todos no existían en 2017 XDDDD... O tampoco llegaron a la capitalización de iota, cardano o xrp en 2017, principios del 18.... De todos modos tú ni compraste en mínimos estos ni tampoco IOTA, tú ya venías pillado de 2018. ¿qué sentido tiene quejarse cuando AHORA NO ESTÁS COMPRANDO?... (como a finales del 18 o en el 19)... IOTA fue desde 25 centavos hasta 2 dólares... 

Estas altcoins que ahora están cayendo un 90%, un 95% o más... no van a volver la mayoría a sus máximos históricos, como las altcoins del 2017-2018... Lo que le pasó a IOTA les va a pasar a la mayoría.


----------



## Tito Pulo (Domingo a la(s) 10:54 AM)

El Anarquista dijo:


> Claro que rompieron su ath teniendo en cuenta que casi todos no existían en 2017 XDDDD... O tampoco llegaron a la capitalización de iota, cardano o xrp en 2017, principios del 18.... De todos modos tú ni compraste en mínimos estos ni tampoco IOTA, tú ya venías pillado de 2018. ¿qué sentido tiene quejarse cuando AHORA NO ESTÁS COMPRANDO?... (como a finales del 18 o en el 19)... IOTA fue desde 25 centavos hasta 2 dólares...
> 
> Estas altcoins que ahora están cayendo un 90%, un 95% o más... no van a volver la mayoría a sus máximos históricos, como las altcoins del 2017-2018... Lo que le pasó a IOTA les va a pasar a la mayoría.



Al parecer, además de listo (o al menos eso te crees tú) eres adivino. Como sabes que cojones estoy comprando o dejando de comprar?
Cosa que no quita que me queje u opine cuando quiera.
Y como sabes si esos proyectos,...alguno alcanzará y rebasará su ATH de nuevo ..XDDDD
Por cierto FET me está dando buen profit...más de un x2 ..... lástima no haber vendido más Iotas y haberlas cambiado por alguna otra en la que no vendan ellos mismos.


----------



## El Anarquista (Domingo a la(s) 2:40 PM)

Tito Pulo dijo:


> Al parecer, además de listo (o al menos eso te crees tú) eres adivino. Como sabes que cojones estoy comprando o dejando de comprar?
> Cosa que no quita que me queje u opine cuando quiera.
> Y como sabes si esos proyectos,...alguno alcanzará y rebasará su ATH de nuevo ..XDDDD
> Por cierto FET me está dando buen profit...más de un x2 ..... lástima no haber vendido más Iotas y haberlas cambiado por alguna otra en la que no vendan ellos mismos.




¿cómo lo sé? ¿a ti te parece que algo que sube un x20 en un mes y baja un 99% vuelve a juntar a tanto tonto de nuevo? :-D... El valor real de esos proyectos es el actual, el ath fue un precio en una etapa de burbuja filatélica.... Volverá a haber burbujas pero con otra narrativa, otros "proyectos" (sic)... No hace falta ser muy listo para darse cuenta de que esos ath se alcanzaron con un nivel de manipulación absoluto.... Vas a ver VET y ADA en ATH cuando Jesucristo vuelva a la Tierra :-D... Junto con Holochain, solana y theta...

Y lo sé además mirando 2017-2018... La mayoría de altcoins que hicieron máximos ahí no volvieron a esos máximos... Ahora pasará exactamente lo mismo. Quitando eth, btc y alguna más el resto se irán diluyendo, subirán pero no volverán JAMÁS a esos precios :-D... Esto junto con los "nuevos pelotazos", las nuevas "tecnologías disruptivas"...

Y si van a volver a máximos como dices deberías ya comprar ada, theta, holochain, vet, solana ... :-D... Para no quejarte después si hacen un x400... En 3 años si vuelve a haber otra burbuja, ya no tienes excusa para quejarte... COMPRA, COMPRA AHORA :-D... En vez de quejarte de IOTA hoy puedes comprar holo a un -98% :-D...


----------



## Tito Pulo (Domingo a la(s) 4:03 PM)

Ya he ido cargando,...no hace falta que nos lo digas.
Trias, Metis, File además de Fet cómo ya dije antes.
Ah! y en lugar de IOTA, yo apostaría por SMR ,..creo que dará buenas subidas mucho antes.


----------



## Integer (Martes a la(s) 4:04 PM)

X-CUBE-IOTA1 3.0: IOTA 1.5 Chrysalis with L2Sec and an STSAFE, blockchain in IoT done right


----------



## LUIS MARIN (Miércoles a la(s) 12:54 AM)

Hay que salir con una taser


----------

